# eBay pet peeves! Post yours!



## pinklepurr

So, a huge pet peeve of mine is when I have a Buy It Now auction for $300 and someone messages me asking if I would take $250. Um, no. I don't have a Best Offer option. So irritating!

Another pet peeve is when someone has an item for $25 and the shipping is $20 - shipping for such an item (cosmetics) should be $5-6 USPS Priority! I guess that's a way to dodge seller fees? So ridiculous. 

I had a cosmetics lot up a couple weeks ago, with a very fair price on limited edition items. After the auction ended after not selling, a potential buyer said they'd be interested in the lot. So, I listed it again. 7 days goes by and no bids. The auction ends again. I get another email from the potential buyer, who seems really flaky now, saying they "might" be interested. I am assuming they wanted me to lower the price or sell outside of eBay. I just ended up keeping the stuff. So annoying! The price was more than fair. If you want it, buy it!

I hate eBay but it's the easiest way to get $$ on bags I don't use any more. I hate the fees! If I have a bag on Bonanza and Feebay, the Feebay bag always sells 1st. Bonanza just doesn't reach as many people as Feebay 

Non-paying bidders used to be a huge pet peeve of mine until I added the immediate payment requirement to my auctions. Eat it non-paying bidders! I'd rather risk losing some buyers that way then losing $$ from a scammer! I figure you don't have the option to pay a couple days later if you buy something from Nordstrom's, so why can't eBay be the same way? Buy now, pay now.


----------



## skyqueen

BNWT...means, brand new with tags! NOT used, even for an hour, tags removed and placed inside the bag.
Very disappointing to receive a bag USED when you are expecting a new bag.


----------



## shinymagpie

People who win, pay, then tell you to mark it as a gift for $20. I don't think so...  

Sure I'd love to break the law, have the buyer claim item not received and lose my bag, and my money, get an eBay policy violation record & risk having a criminal record to save someone 7-20%. Happened again today...  ( receiving a demand like this that is...) and I will now have to relist. Thanks so much thoughtless bidder.


----------



## shopaholism

-Buyers who don't read the description, then want to return because they have some problem with the item that they wouldn't have had if they'd read said description

-Buyers who try to fake SNAD claims in order to scam a return when returns are not offered

-Sellers who tell you the item is "not available" because your bid wasn't high enough for them

-NPBs...duh

Of course, the list could go on!


----------



## Justlooking4

Sellers that lie and state their DVF dresses are brand new or only worn for one hour, when in fact they bought their DVF used on ebay!!! Or they state the inside side tag or size tag was removed, because she felt it was bothersome. Right!!! How in the world can a dress be brand new if she removed the tags.

Sellers that demand that buyers pay within 24 hours or they will relist, which this DVF seller does all the time. I see people bid on her DVF dresses then she has a hissy fit and relists the dress the next day if the winning bidder did not pay in 24 hours.

Sellers that have also have 4 or 5 private buying ids and intercept auctions(that have bids on them) to then turnaround and resell these DVF dresses for triple the price. When this seller never even wears these dresses!! This is not fair to me or other ebay buyers that want to buy these dresses to wear. We do not want to buy them to rip off innocent ebay buyers like this seller does.


----------



## lizmil

The whole scammer SNAD stuff that people have been posting various threads on for a long time now.  Buy for yourself to use or gift out or even to resell, but not to steal.  This activity discourages honest sellers and will ultimately hurt ebay.

Also  PP telling people to destroy bags claimed to be fake, without allowing the seller to weigh in.


----------



## walk-unafraid

"Manifesto" sellers who clutter up their listings with their biography, their business plan, and a hostile rant but only include one thumbnail sized picture of the item they are trying desperately to not sell.

Although I don't see it as much now as I did in the past, I hate it when sellers add so many extraneous images to their listing that you can't tell what they're selling.  Yes, you have a cute cat/dog/baby, but that's not what I'm bidding on.  I hope.

Sellers who use passive voice.  This is a real push-button issue for me in writing anyway, but it is just irksome to read that an item "will be sent" or than an NPB report "will be filed."  Nitpicking, I know.  

As a buyer, I'm also extremely ticked off at scammers and the way that PP lets them get away with cheating sellers out of expensive goods.  This drives good sellers away from eBay leaving the rest of us online shoppers with fewer options.  Besides, it is pure evil.


----------



## lovely64

Justlooking4 said:


> Sellers that lie and state their DVF dresses are brand new or only worn for one hour, when in fact they bought their DVF used on ebay!!! Or they state the inside side tag or size tag was removed, because she felt it was bothersome. Right!!! How in the world can a dress be brand new if she removed the tags.
> 
> Sellers that demand that buyers pay within 24 hours or they will relist, which this DVF seller does all the time. I see people bid on her DVF dresses then she has a hissy fit and relists the dress the next day if the winning bidder did not pay in 24 hours.
> 
> Sellers that have also have 4 or 5 private buying ids and intercept auctions(that have bids on them) to then turnaround and resell these DVF dresses for triple the price. When this seller never even wears these dresses!! This is not fair to me or other ebay buyers that want to buy these dresses to wear. We do not want to buy them to rip off innocent ebay buyers like this seller does.


 I would move on from that if I were you. It seems to take up way to much energy.


----------



## lovely64

walk-unafraid said:


> "Manifesto" sellers who clutter up their listings with their biography, their business plan, and a hostile rant but only include one thumbnail sized picture of the item they are trying desperately to not sell.
> 
> Although I don't see it as much now as I did in the past, I hate it when sellers add so many extraneous images to their listing that you can't tell what they're selling. Yes, you have a cute cat/dog/baby, but that's not what I'm bidding on. I hope.
> 
> Sellers who use passive voice. This is a real push-button issue for me in writing anyway, but it is just irksome to read that an item "will be sent" or than an NPB report "will be filed." Nitpicking, I know.
> 
> As a buyer, I'm also extremely ticked off at scammers and the way that PP lets them get away with cheating sellers out of expensive goods. This drives good sellers away from eBay leaving the rest of us online shoppers with fewer options. Besides, it is pure evil.


 Ouch, I think I type "it will be shipped in its box" etc. where that applies. Then, in my defence, English is not my mother tongue


----------



## walk-unafraid

lovely64 said:


> Ouch, I think I type "it will be shipped in its box" etc. where that applies. Then, in my defence, English is not my mother tongue



LOL!  Like I said, that's just me, but I'm weird so YMMV!


----------



## depurple1

- Sellers who start their auctions low and don't put a reserve on to save fees, and then refuse to sell as the item didn't make enough.

 - Sellers who charge a crazy amount for postage.  I just don't bid on these on principle.  Also some sellers charge quite a lot more than others for postage, and then the item turns up with no padding in a recycled envelope.  I'm not going to believe that the envelope justified the extra £3 you charged.

- Sellers who don't send items, and then make up a dumb excuse like "I was busy because I was moving house".  Perhaps if you knew you were going to move house, that wasn't the best week to list all of your stuff on Ebay.

- People who list items with a vague description and poor photos.  I may well want to buy your item, but we'll never know, will we?

- Just a pet peeve of mine: people who don't use any punctuation at all.  Doesn't make for easy reading.

- Not really so much a problem, as I've got some great bargains this way, but people who insist on modelling clothes which clearly don't fit them.  If something is 2 sizes too small for you, the best way to show it off is probably on a mannequin or a hanger, not yourself.


----------



## shopaholism

^Yes--and along those lines--buyers who ask you to model the item you're selling, regardless of the possibility that the item is not actually your size or it doesn't fit you. Since I include a lot of stock pics now, I don't really get this anymore, but when I did, it was kind of gross.

x


----------



## Justlooking4

shopaholism said:


> ^Yes--and along those lines--buyers who ask you to model the item you're selling, regardless of the possibility that the item is not actually your size or it doesn't fit you. Since I include a lot of stock pics now, I don't really get this anymore, but when I did, it was kind of gross.
> 
> 
> 
> How are those sour grapes tasting today?



Wonderful thanks for asking!!!


----------



## pinklepurr

Justlooking4 said:


> Wonderful thanks for asking!!!



Lol...you're a good sport 

When those HP Touchpads went for $99, tons of people grabbed a bunch to sell on eBay for $300, and I can't even get one for myself  Ah well, that's the way the game is played...sigh.


----------



## Vixxen

Buyers who bid and then ask for special favors:

"I will be leaving for vacation to X, can you ship to my hotel?"
"Please ship to my aunt's house, she will then mail it to me to my house here in Amsterdam."
"Can you just ship regular USPS and adjust the shipping?"
"Please don't do signature Confirmation since no one is home during the day."

I mean, I make all my policies so clear in the auctions! That is, when I did sell.


----------



## pinklepurr

Vixxen said:


> Buyers who bid and then ask for special favors:
> 
> "I will be leaving for vacation to X, can you ship to my hotel?"
> "Please ship to my aunt's house, she will then mail it to me to my house here in Amsterdam."
> "Can you just ship regular USPS and adjust the shipping?"
> "Please don't do signature Confirmation since no one is home during the day."
> 
> I mean, I make all my policies so clear in the auctions! That is, when I did sell.



Yeah, So many people just don't get that they're agreeing to your terms as outlined when they place a bid. I swear some people just don't read or they think they're above the rules!


----------



## HIPCITY

Buyers who are buying used items but still want them pristine even if you have described them well they just have not read the description properly.
Buyers who ask special favours and then never buy or if they buy never pay.
Buyers who expect you to have no lif and expect 24 hour shipping and answering of emails. 
My DH was told he should not have a holiday and if he does he should check his email 24 hours a day


----------



## caannie

Sellers who list their item for $50 less than retail. Uh, no thanks... with all the hassle of doing business on Ebay, I'll just buy it directly from Louis Vuitton, thank you very much! 

Also sellers who list items as new and unused and then show pictures of an item that has clearly been used.


----------



## walk-unafraid

caannie said:


> Also sellers who list items as new and unused and then show pictures of an item that has clearly been used.



Yes!  And those who put NWT in the title of the auction and then bury somewhere down in the description that the item has been "used a few times."  If an item has been used even for an hour, it isn't NWT.  Period.


----------



## Tigistylist

I'm a TPF member so it's authentic, don't question me. WOW I've seen sellers post this more then once. OK I should trust you.


----------



## Lisie

sellers buying real items and then replacing them with fakes listing them with real receipts, packaging, boxes... and saying its 100 % AUTHENTIC.

(I recently came across a Miu Miu bow bag auction which went for something around 400-500 Euros when it was clearly a fake!!)

PLUS 

sellers stating they got the item as a PRESENT from their BOYFRIEND, dad, mum... bought from designerstores -- when its clearly a fake!!

Sellers guaranteeing authenticity and when telling them its a fake - they say: oh i didn't know I am selling for my friend...

(some cases might be actually true but the majority of them I doubt)


----------



## pinklepurr

I used to play the auction game as a buyer...enter bids here and there. Once, waaaay back when I was new to eBay I got sniped. I was sure I had the dress in the bag, but another buyer had a snipe bid in the last 5 seconds which became the high bid, so they won the dress. I was furious! I even emailed the other buyer, accusing her of stealing "my" dress. Boy was I silly!

Then, I figured, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em! Sniping is the way to go...no one can bump up the price to feel out your max bid because you bid within the last 5-10 seconds. As a buyer, it's great  As a seller, it's a bummer, since your item will then sell for less because there's no bidding war  In all honesty, I only buy items that have a Buy It Now that seems reasonable - I'm all about instant gratification


----------



## shopaholism

HIPCITY said:


> Buyers who expect you to have no lif and expect 24 hour shipping and answering of emails.


 
I always ship within 24 hours (unless I'm out of town or it's a weekend, obviously) and answer emails within 12 hrs or less...even as a full time grad student without a smartphone  I try not to hold other sellers to my own crazy standards as much, but if the item hasn't arrived within 5 business days, I'll usually send a friendly note asking if they've had the chance to ship yet.


----------



## pinklepurr

shopaholism said:


> I always ship within 24 hours (unless I'm out of town or it's a weekend, obviously) and answer emails within 12 hrs or less...even as a full time grad student without a smartphone  I try not to hold other sellers to my own crazy standards as much, but if the item hasn't arrived within 5 business days, I'll usually send a friendly note asking if they've had the chance to ship yet.



I agree...if the buyer pays quickly, then as a seller, I should ship quickly.


----------



## oceansportrait

^Yeah, I don't like the "I'm a TPF member, so don't even question me about authenticity," as if being part of a free forum makes all of your items suddenly 100% authentic.


----------



## threadbender

lovely64 said:


> I would move on from that if I were you. It seems to take up way to much energy.


  Agree! I started to read the post and thought "enough already". lol


----------



## juneping

pinklepurr said:


> So, a huge pet peeve of mine is *when I have a Buy It Now auction for $300 and someone messages me asking if I would take $250. Um, no. I don't have a Best Offer option*. So irritating!
> 
> Another pet peeve is when someone has an item for $25 and the shipping is $20 - shipping for such an item (cosmetics) should be $5-6 USPS Priority! I guess that's a way to dodge seller fees? So ridiculous.
> 
> I had a cosmetics lot up a couple weeks ago, with a very fair price on limited edition items. After the auction ended after not selling, a potential buyer said they'd be interested in the lot. So, I listed it again. 7 days goes by and no bids. The auction ends again. I get another email from the potential buyer, who seems really flaky now, saying they "might" be interested. I am assuming they wanted me to lower the price or sell outside of eBay. I just ended up keeping the stuff. So annoying! The price was more than fair. If you want it, buy it!
> 
> I hate eBay but it's the easiest way to get $$ on bags I don't use any more. I hate the fees! If I have a bag on Bonanza and Feebay, the Feebay bag always sells 1st. Bonanza just doesn't reach as many people as Feebay
> 
> Non-paying bidders used to be a huge pet peeve of mine until I added the immediate payment requirement to my auctions. Eat it non-paying bidders! I'd rather risk losing some buyers that way then losing $$ from a scammer! I figure you don't have the option to pay a couple days later if you buy something from Nordstrom's, so why can't eBay be the same way? Buy now, pay now.



oh...i am sorry...i am one of them.
actually recently i sent messages to 2 diff sellers and both of them agreed to my offering. one transaction was outside of feebay and the other seller adjusted the listing with best offer. 

my pet peeves was the low ballers. the listing is 250 and only offer 50 with free international shipping. i still get ticked off and now i just ignored them....actually that's one of the reason i stopped selling on feebay.


----------



## pinklepurr

juneping said:


> oh...i am sorry...i am one of them.
> actually recently i sent messages to 2 diff sellers and both of them agreed to my offering. one transaction was outside of feebay and the other seller adjusted the listing with best offer.
> 
> my pet peeves was the low ballers. the listing is 250 and only offer 50 with free international shipping. i still get ticked off and now i just ignored them....actually that's one of the reason i stopped selling on feebay.



Lol...it's all good  I was just in a cranky mood already when I got that email this morning!


----------



## muchiko19

depurple1 said:


> _*- Sellers who start their auctions low and don't put a reserve on to save fees, and then refuse to sell as the item didn't make enough.*_
> 
> - Sellers who charge a crazy amount for postage.  I just don't bid on these on principle.  Also some sellers charge quite a lot more than others for postage, and then the item turns up with no padding in a recycled envelope.  I'm not going to believe that the envelope justified the extra £3 you charged.
> 
> - Sellers who don't send items, and then make up a dumb excuse like "I was busy because I was moving house".  Perhaps if you knew you were going to move house, that wasn't the best week to list all of your stuff on Ebay.
> 
> - People who list items with a vague description and poor photos.  I may well want to buy your item, but we'll never know, will we?
> 
> - Just a pet peeve of mine: people who don't use any punctuation at all.  Doesn't make for easy reading.
> 
> - Not really so much a problem, as I've got some great bargains this way, but people who insist on modelling clothes which clearly don't fit them.  If something is 2 sizes too small for you, the best way to show it off is probably on a mannequin or a hanger, not yourself.



Happened to me just recently! I got a very good deal out of a chanel purse through bidding. seller also has the same item for BIN. I paid within 10 mins of winning the item then got a refund immediately.  Seller told me that item was listed by mistake.  I pointed out to her,if it was listed by mistake,  how come she has a similar item listed as BIN for (double the price).  She told me that was a msitake too and took out the listing for the BIN the same day.  Well lo and behold after 3 days, Item is back for sale with even a higher BIN price!

She sent me cancellation request of course I denied it so she covers the fees.  It was also the very first time I left a negative feedback. I felt pretty bad but that was the 3rd time she did it to a buyer


----------



## sanatra

Bait and switch buyers. I don't know if I attract them or what. They file SNAD and I get a completely different item returned. UGH!


----------



## Schientist

As a buyer: receiving purses in bubble mailers (... I mean, seriously???) or items with much more use and damage than described. Have posted about this lately! I also dislike inflated shipping charges. It does not cost you $6 to FCM me a tank top. 

As a seller: non paying bidders and buyers that I go out of my way for that don't leave a positive feedback. I know, I know... No news is good news... :-P


----------



## skislope15

I hate people that email you just to complain about your item. I had someone mail me about a purse before requesting to know why the leather wasnt exactly like her other purse. I didnt have the energy to write back and tell her that they probably didnt make all leather bags from the same swatch, swear all she wanted to do is insult me, why bother?
I hate when people only list with one stock photo then tell you to authenticate item for yourself
Last one....my boyfriend bought it we broke up im selling it, listing for my friend who says its real....when there horrid fakes


----------



## Melissa Ann

People always wanting to get something for nothing...


----------



## LabelLover81

People who model their items in their listing.  Even if the clothes are pre-owned, I don't want to see the seller in them.  ESPECIALLY shoes.  yuck!


----------



## shopaholism

x


----------



## shinymagpie

walk-unafraid said:


> Sellers who use passive voice.  This is a real push-button issue for me in writing anyway, but it is just irksome to read that an item "will be sent" or than an NPB report "will be filed."  Nitpicking, I know.





lovely64 said:


> Ouch, I think I type "it will be shipped in its box" etc. where that applies. Then, in my defence, English is not my mother tongue





walk-unafraid said:


> LOL!  Like I said, that's just me, but I'm weird so YMMV!



It's a juggle isn't it. The language thing. Active voice is pretty hard for people using a second language. What seems dynamic in one setting could be seen as overly familiar, or it could just produce very unusual results when put through google translate! 

But the fact that this discussion came up & how it panned out, is one of the things that I like about the forum - it is international. There is so much to learn about what's normal and what is not, depending on where you live!


----------



## lovely64

shinymagpie said:


> It's a juggle isn't it. The language thing. Active voice is pretty hard for people using a second language. What seems dynamic in one setting could be seen as overly familiar, or it could just produce very unusual results when put through google translate!
> 
> But the fact that this discussion came up & how it panned out, is one of the things that I like about the forum - it is international. There is so much to learn about what's normal and what is not, depending on where you live!


 I agree, it is very informative. One should never forget that there are people from all over the world here.

How would you write the "it will be shipped" in your listings? I will ship it?


----------



## lovely64

never mind, need to read up on it more.

A study was made showing that less-educated people have a harder time understanding passive voice. They suggest that you use active voice when writing for the general population. I mean absolutely no offence, I just find it very interesting!


----------



## shopaholism

lovely64 said:


> never mind, need to read up on it more.
> 
> A study was made showing that less-educated people have a harder time understanding passive voice. They suggest that you use active voice when writing for the general population. I mean absolutely no offence, I just find it very interesting!


 
haha, maybe using passive voice can weed out stupid buyers, then  (Just out of curiosity, what's your native language? Your English is great, so I can't really tell by your writing what your first language is...usually with nonnative speakers I can, especially if it's a Romance language)


----------



## lovely64

shopaholism said:


> haha, maybe using passive voice can weed out stupid buyers, then  (Just out of curiosity, what's your native language? Your English is great, so I can't really tell by your writing what your first language is...usually with nonnative speakers I can, especially if it's a Romance language)


 Thank you. My native language is Swedish but I do have a degree in English which is why I´m not too bad at it


----------



## shopaholism

Cool!  I did an undergraduate minor in Spanish and also took 3 semesters of Italian--so I've (hopefully!) tested out of the 2-foreign-language requirement for my doctorate. I was going to take German just because it would be useful (since I'm doing a music degree) but I may just pick it up with Rosetta Stone or something...


----------



## shinymagpie

To anyone reading this thread now, you are probably wondering huh? Since when did pet peeves turn into a discussion of language? But, it's still on track since most people read a listing, although the balance is tipping towards relying on photos more.

But how we write listings is critical to how smoothly things will flow. More and more people are buying from overseas. Using simple short polite phrases is best, in a rapidly changing environment.



lovely64 said:


> I agree, it is very informative. *One should never forget that there are people from all over the world here.*


 



lovely64 said:


> How would you write the "it will be shipped" in your listings? I will ship it?



Yes. I use as "I can ship it as soon as you are ready to pay".  (Active) I could say, "As soon as your payment has been received, your item will be shipped. 
(Passive)





lovely64 said:


> A study was made showing that less-educated people have a harder time understanding passive voice. They suggest that you use active voice when writing for the general population. I mean absolutely no offence, I just find it very interesting!



That's interesting. Where was the study done? Here in Japan, using passive voice is standard in correspondence. Writing in active voice is a bit rude because it's very individualistic  ) and this is a group culture, so passive is probably how a Japanese would write.  So the finding might be different, depending on the cultural background. 

Any other throughts on this?



shopaholism What 2nd do you have hidden in the cupboard there shopaholism? 

[QUOTE=lovely64 said:


> Thank you. My native language is Swedish but I *do have a degree in English which is why I´m not too bad at it*


Lovely English there and great self depreciation.

Back on the main topic of Peeves - ALL CAPS.

For English speakers, it is easier to read listings in a mixture of upper and lower case.  It annoys me, because I am just the right age to instantly think that it all CAPS is antagonistic and SHOUTING. But that too is culturally based. In Japanese, there is no upper and lower case. People here hate to make mistakes, so they might use upper case to save the embarrassment of a capitalisation error, or even worse confusing someone. Not using capitals or punctuation also makes a listing hard to read. 

Make it easy to read - if your market is English Speaking Countries, Times New Roman is still a good choice. If your market is world wide, a non-seraphed font (meaning one like arial) may make it easier to read. If you have trouble with writing in English, then perhaps using dictation software might be easier. Dragon Dictate seems to be pretty good and there is a free iPhone application/software for it - read to it and it types or you. It will auto-correct. 

I have had people borrow a sentence or two from my listings. It's OK as far as I am concerned, because it is often a 2nd language person who does this. However, usually, if you want to copy, you must ask the permission of the person who wrote it.


----------



## lovely64

I read about the study when I was researching active-passive writing. It was on some grammar site

I find this whole "language in listings" very interesting. The fact that different ways appeal to different people is something I could dig deeper into.

I only sell when I´m cleaning my closet, which is why I don´t put extreme effort into it. I have been meaning to shorten my writing, too much writing is never a good thing. Especially not in a listing


----------



## HIPCITY

I suppose i was talking about the business i run selling old records with my DH we mail out about 60 records a day so cannot always operate on a 24 hour turnaround, also we only answer emails between 8am and 11pm we need some life !!! Also we had 3 days away for the UK holiday weekend and i wanted a total break from working 70 hours a week so did not take laptop and that is when a customer said we should not take a holiday and should always have our laptop !!. When it is abusiness from home you have to have some family time but buyers do not understand this. When i am selling my own things i do mail quickly.






shopaholism said:


> I always ship within 24 hours (unless I'm out of town or it's a weekend, obviously) and answer emails within 12 hrs or less...even as a full time grad student without a smartphone  I try not to hold other sellers to my own crazy standards as much, but if the item hasn't arrived within 5 business days, I'll usually send a friendly note asking if they've had the chance to ship yet.


----------



## shopaholism

lovely64 said:


> I only sell when I´m cleaning my closet, which is why I don´t put extreme effort into it. I have been meaning to shorten my writing, too much writing is never a good thing. Especially not in a listing


 
Yeah, I've definitely found this out through my own listings! I have a very...uhh...florid (elaborate) writing style, probably encouraged by my grad school studies (lol) and this was coming through in my descriptions. Several months ago I started using more of a bullet-point listing style (to indicate condition, wash, style, etc) and that seems to have made things easier for my buyers--I get a lot fewer questions about things that I've already included in the listing.


----------



## ladyash

Not a language thing but the people that type in text speak annoy me. Also the people that type with every other letter being a capital LiKe ThIs. Same goes for neon colours. It's not a store sign please don't use hard to read colours it makes my eyes water and go out of focus!
Those things don't make me want to buy from them. If anything I skip over the listing faster than you can blink because I feel like my brain is exploding trying to read through the whole description. I also feel like I might have problems with those sellers being immature or argumentative if the transaction didn't go well. 

I usually don't have issues with international translations, but I am fairly used to having friends who don't have english as a first language so maybe my brain just processes it easier now.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Really, really low offers on something. I hate when people want something for nothing.


----------



## pugs2

Resellers that lie and state their items are brand new without tags or bought full price at a dept. store.


----------



## pinklepurr

LoveMyMarc said:


> Really, really low offers on something. I hate when people want something for nothing.


Yeah, that's why I don't have the "best offer" option on my listings any more! Too many lowball offers! Regular auction listings give me panic attacks - I used to get really scared that I wouldn't make enough $$ on my listings. Then, I did reserve auctions, and now it's a flat out Buy It Now. So far, so good!

Interesting discussion about the language used in listings - as a seller, it's something I hadn't really thought about 'til now!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

pinklepurr said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't have the "best offer" option on my listings any more! Too many lowball offers! Regular auction listings give me panic attacks - I used to get really scared that I wouldn't make enough $$ on my listings. Then, I did reserve auctions, and now it's a flat out Buy It Now. So far, so good!
> 
> Interesting discussion about the language used in listings - as a seller, it's something I hadn't really thought about 'til now!



I ended up taking the "best offer" option off too. Even then I get people asking if I'd take less or make a really low offer.


----------



## LindaP

Actually I think OBO is easier because you can automatically decline anything less than you want to accept.   I am finding that when I list an auction with a BIN price, people will still email to ask if I'll accept a lower BIN.   I admit I have accepted a copule of these,  thereby encouraging them!  lol   But sometimes when I think about it...sure why not, it's just sitting in the closet anyway.

As a buyer I prefer BIN auctions,  I don't want to guess what offer the seller will accept and I don't enjoy the whole negotiating game, if I do submit an offer it's either take it or leave it,  I always give my best offer first time up.


----------



## shinymagpie

HIPCITY said:


> I suppose i was talking about the business i run selling old records with my DH we mail out about 60 records a day so cannot always operate on a 24 hour turnaround, also we only answer emails between 8am and 11pm we need some life !!! Also we had 3 days away for the UK holiday weekend and i wanted a total break from working 70 hours a week so did not take laptop and that is when a customer said we should not take a holiday and should always have our laptop !!. When it is abusiness from home you have to have some family time but buyers do not understand this. When i am selling my own things i do mail quickly.



Good post. It is important to get some balance in life between online availability and down time.


----------



## Melissa Ann

HIPCITY said:


> I suppose i was talking about the business i run selling old records with my DH we mail out about 60 records a day so cannot always operate on a 24 hour turnaround, also we only answer emails between 8am and 11pm we need some life !!! Also we had 3 days away for the UK holiday weekend and i wanted a total break from working 70 hours a week so did not take laptop and that is when a customer said we should not take a holiday and should always have our laptop !!. When it is abusiness from home you have to have some family time but buyers do not understand this. When i am selling my own things i do mail quickly.



This is my biggest peeve with ebay...people want a big department store quality merchandise, return policies and customer service, but they also want garage sale prices and for the gatage sale to be accessible to them 24/7...no big dept store would do that!  

Buyers, pick what you want.  If you want a department store, go to one...if you want a bargain, remember, there is a reason it is a bargain...and you are not the seller's highest priority after hours...they have lives and families too!!!


----------



## jenayb

God.... EVERYTHING these days.


----------



## BigPurseSue

jenaywins said:


> God.... EVERYTHING these days.


 
:true:


----------



## lovely64

I´d have to say my biggest peeve is sloppy packaging. Since I do most of my buying from other countries, my packages travel far, and I pay alot. I once bought two shawls for more than 2K which were thrown inside a plastic bag and an envelope. Not very pleasant at all.


----------



## shoes4me2

lovely64 said:


> I´d have to say my biggest peeve is sloppy packaging. Since I do most of my buying from other countries, my packages travel far, and I pay alot. I once bought two shawls for more than 2K which were thrown inside a plastic bag and an envelope. Not very pleasant at all.



That is mine too, especially when I buy something expensive.


----------



## shoes4me2

Can someone give me some ebay advice? I bought a used dress on ebay and the dress had yellow stains on the underarms, the seams are coming apart and it reeks of parfume. I contacted the seller to see if I could return the dress and she said she does not accept returns, so I left her negative feedback. She ended up leaving me positive negative feedback, so I contacted ebay and they removed it. She then sent me an email and told me I can return the dress, but I would need to change her feedback. I don't know what to do. I'm happy that she is letting me return the dress, but I don't know if I should change her feedback. I also did research here on this forum and found many other threads about this seller. I guess she has a habit of lying and taking advantage of buyers. I'm too new to open a new thread, so I hope it's o.k. that I'm posting in this thread.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shoes4me2 said:


> Can someone give me some ebay advice? I bought a used dress on ebay and the dress had yellow stains on the underarms, the seams are coming apart and it reeks of parfume. I contacted the seller to see if I could return the dress and she said she does not accept returns, so I left her negative feedback. She ended up leaving me positive negative feedback, so I contacted ebay and they removed it. She then sent me an email and told me I can return the dress, but I would need to change her feedback. I don't know what to do. I'm happy that she is letting me return the dress, but I don't know if I should change her feedback. I also did research here on this forum and found many other threads about this seller. I guess she has a habit of lying and taking advantage of buyers. I'm too new to open a new thread, so I hope it's o.k. that I'm posting in this thread.


Try posting in this thread instead about your issue!

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-chat-thead-whoo-hoo-513016-70.html


----------



## mizsunshyne

It really really gets me when you email back and forth with a potential buyer offering their BO and fixing up the shipping fees, then stating they'll get your item authenticated here on PF only to disappear. I'm so argh about it. Oh well.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Here's one. I was interested in a BIN sweater jacket and e-mailed the selling asking for measurements. She was quick to answer, but she was also quick to raise the BIN price by $40. Geez. Talk about great technique to drive away a potential customer.


----------



## pinklepurr

^^that's dirty!

Another thing I hate on eBay are the obvious fakes. I love MAC makeup and there are soooo many fakes. They look so cheesy but people actually bid on them!


----------



## jenayb

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's one. I was interested in a BIN sweater jacket and e-mailed the selling asking for measurements. She was quick to answer, but she was also quick to raise the BIN price by $40. Geez. Talk about great technique to drive away a potential customer.


 
I can do you one better. I was told $1200 BIN for a particular item. Less than an hour later, after receiving addition questions/interest, the seller raised the BIN to... Get ready... $5000. 

... The item ended at $1000. Hehe.


----------



## jenayb

Oh! And while I'm at it -- here is a pet peeve. I have a $1500 item listed and just received a $200 offer. I mean.... Is that for real?


----------



## LindaP

jenaywins said:


> I can do you one better. I was told $1200 BIN for a particular item. Less than an hour later, after receiving addition questions/interest, the seller raised the BIN to... Get ready... $5000.
> 
> ... The item ended at $1000. Hehe.


 
Ha!  Had the same thing happen,  I expressed an interest to a seller, they immediately raised their BIN, I felt some satisfaction in seeing the final sale go for much lower.


----------



## LindaP

jenaywins said:


> Oh! And while I'm at it -- here is a pet peeve. I have a $1500 item listed and just received a $200 offer. I mean.... Is that for real?


 

They have the right to offer anything they want and It could have been $200.50?  lol   (grabbing from another thread)


----------



## jenayb

LindaP said:


> They have the right to offer anything they want and It could have been $200.50? lol (grabbing from another thread)


 
Lol!! So funny you would say that because I seriously pictured myself emailing them and their response being just that!


----------



## jenayb

LindaP said:


> Ha! Had the same thing happen, I expressed an interest to a seller, they immediately raised their BIN, I felt some satisfaction in seeing the final sale go for much lower.


 
It's like... There are sellers issuing "feeler" prices and once they feel a tiny fish on the line, they yank their pole right out of the lake. It's SO odd.  

I mean, my price is what it is. If my item sells for more than I anticipated, awesome!!!  But I never raise my BIN. If anything, I'll always drop it a bit if my items don't sell.


----------



## oceansportrait

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's one. I was interested in a BIN sweater jacket and e-mailed the selling asking for measurements. She was quick to answer, but she was also quick to raise the BIN price by $40. Geez. Talk about great technique to drive away a potential customer.


 
I know what you mean. I e-mailed a seller on Bonanza about an item, and right after she replied to me, I checked the listing, and she bumped the price up $20 and got rid of the OBO option! Talk about sleazy!


----------



## GhstDreamer

jenaywins said:


> Oh! And while I'm at it -- here is a pet peeve. I have a $1500 item listed and just received a $200 offer. I mean.... Is that for real?



That's so crazy! That's not even in the ballpark of being a reasonable offer! I remember when my dad put his house up for sale (not on ebay of course! lol) and it had the market value of around $500K and he received a call from an interested buyer who wanted to offer $80K for the house! Seriously some people don't know how to negotiate a price.


----------



## jenayb

GhstDreamer said:


> That's so crazy! That's not even in the ballpark of being a reasonable offer! I remember when my dad put his house up for sale (not on ebay of course! lol) and it had the market value of around $500K and he received a call from an interested buyer who wanted to offer $80K for the house! Seriously some people don't know how to negotiate a price.



Isn't it amazing? I would personally be humiliate and ashamed to offer something so insulting!


----------



## cocobean1793

My biggest peeve is buyers who don't leave feedback. As a seller I really want to know that the buyer is happy with their purchase and with no feedback you are just left to wonder....... and even if they don't want to leave fb so that they can resell the item, at least send me a short msg saying "thanks, received the XXXXXXX, very happy with the purchase"


----------



## elynnin

GhstDreamer said:


> That's so crazy! That's not even in the ballpark of being a reasonable offer! I remember when my dad put his house up for sale (not on ebay of course! lol) and it had the market value of around $500K and he received a call from an interested buyer who wanted to offer $80K for the house! Seriously some people don't know how to negotiate a price.



I had something listed for $200 that I got a $1 offer for. Some people just aren't serious.


----------



## BigPurseSue

jenaywins said:


> I can do you one better. I was told $1200 BIN for a particular item. Less than an hour later, after receiving addition questions/interest, the seller raised the BIN to... Get ready... $5000.
> 
> ... The item ended at $1000. Hehe.


 


LindaP said:


> Ha! Had the same thing happen, I expressed an interest to a seller, they immediately raised their BIN, I felt some satisfaction in seeing the final sale go for much lower.


 


oceansportrait said:


> I know what you mean. I e-mailed a seller on Bonanza about an item, and right after she replied to me, I checked the listing, and she bumped the price up $20 and got rid of the OBO option! Talk about sleazy!


 
I'm shocked at how common this has become. It shows such a negligible grasp of human nature. One is simply not going to buy something with a price that is higher than it was yesterday. Especially when it comes to discretionary spending. Haven't they ever gone to a fleamarket where sellers drop their prices the longer you talk to them about an item? 

Several of the big online retailers like Amazon have adopted this very technique though. They've put in place software that, if it detects sales or clicks on a particular item, automatically raises the item's price. For instance, a music CD that attracts interest during a weekend will have a higher price on Monday morning. 

I think it's madness. I don't buy things that have a higher price than they did yesterday, even if it's just a few bucks. I feel like I'm being taken for a sucker, and I delete my bookmark of the item.


----------



## jenayb

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm shocked at how common this has become. It shows such a negligible grasp of human nature. One is simply not going to buy something with a price that is higher than it was yesterday. Especially when it comes to discretionary spending. Haven't they ever gone to a fleamarket where sellers drop their prices the longer you talk to them about an item?
> 
> Several of the big online retailers like Amazon have adopted this very technique though. They've put in place software that, if it detects sales or clicks on a particular item, automatically raises the item's price. For instance, a music CD that attracts interest during a weekend will have a higher price on Monday morning.
> 
> I think it's madness. I don't buy things that have a higher price than they did yesterday, even if it's just a few bucks. I feel like I'm being taken for a sucker, and I delete my bookmark of the item.



Seriously - isn't it disturbing? It's like going to the checkout with your groceries and having them ring your items up for more than what they were priced at. WTH.


----------



## jenayb

elynnin said:


> I had something listed for $200 that I got a $1 offer for. Some people just aren't serious.



I'm sorry - a dollar? They literally offered you a dollar?


----------



## restricter

jenaywins said:


> Oh! And while I'm at it -- here is a pet peeve. I have a $1500 item listed and just received a $200 offer. I mean.... Is that for real?



I listed a very rare item and somebody made an offer of $1.  It was automatically declined but still!


----------



## jenayb

restricter said:


> I listed a very rare item and somebody made an offer of $1.  It was automatically declined but still!



O.
M.
Gahhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

just ridiculous!!! OMG to say the least... I'd have a few more
choice words & abbreviations for these kinds of buyers for sure!!


----------



## restricter

The absolute worst are the high-maintenance buyers, especially if they not only need hand holding but are pushy too.

I'm also not crazy about rude buyers.  I had one ask me if I would accept payment through something besides PayPal and then followed it up with a "too bad for you, I would have bought it.". Yeah, she made the list of blocked bidders.


----------



## Cocolo

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm shocked at how common this has become. It shows such a negligible grasp of human nature. One is simply not going to buy something with a price that is higher than it was yesterday. Especially when it comes to discretionary spending. Haven't they ever gone to a fleamarket where sellers drop their prices the longer you talk to them about an item?
> 
> Several of the big online retailers like *Amazon* have adopted this very technique though. They've *put in place software that, if it detects sales or clicks on a particular item, automatically raises the item's price. *For instance, a music CD that attracts interest during a weekend will have a higher price on Monday morning.
> 
> I think it's madness. I don't buy things that have a higher price than they did yesterday, even if it's just a few bucks. I feel like I'm being taken for a sucker, and I delete my bookmark of the item.



I thought I noticed this!  I often like to keep an eye on an item after I've purchased it, because I like to see if it goes lower (I know.  I'm anal.)  Invariably, when it is Amazon, after I purchased it, the next thing I know, the price has gone up the next time I check it.  I began to wonder if it went up because if it sold at the price of 123, so they thought maybe it would sell at 140.  That is unbelievable.  

I have also seen prices jump after an inquiry.  I was interested in a bag on Bonanza, and after I sent in a question about the bag the first day it listed, not making an offer, she raised the price by $200.  It's been about 2 months now, and it has not sold.  I figured she thought if there was interest so soon after listing it, she priced it too low.  If it comes back down, I might go for it, but not at the $200 price increase.


----------



## pinklepurr

cocobean1793 said:


> My biggest peeve is buyers who don't leave feedback. As a seller I really want to know that the buyer is happy with their purchase and with no feedback you are just left to wonder....... and even if they don't want to leave fb so that they can resell the item, at least send me a short msg saying "thanks, received the XXXXXXX, very happy with the purchase"



Absolutely. I won't leave feedback as a seller until the buyer leaves feedback for me. I provided fast service and a carefully packaged item. I also email them acknowledging their payment and then I'll email them again with the tracking number. What did I get? Nothing. Oh well, no feedback for them either. Their paying fast isn't really an option since I have an immediate payment option, so I don't really see why I should leave feedback for the buyer 1st...maybe that's just me!


----------



## LindaP

BigPurseSue said:


> Several of the big online retailers like Amazon have adopted this very technique though. They've put in place software that, if it detects sales or clicks on a particular item, automatically raises the item's price. For instance, a music CD that attracts interest during a weekend will have a higher price on Monday morning.
> .


 
Interesting!! I always wondered why when I have something in my Amazon cart the price is always either going up or down, I wondered why the heck Amazon employees were constantly changing the price of everything, lol


----------



## restricter

One more pet peeve.   You have a BIN/OBO and people send you messages asking what your best price is.


----------



## cocobean1793

pinklepurr said:


> Absolutely. I won't leave feedback as a seller until the buyer leaves feedback for me. I provided fast service and a carefully packaged item. I also email them acknowledging their payment and then I'll email them again with the tracking number. What did I get? Nothing. Oh well, no feedback for them either. Their paying fast isn't really an option since I have an immediate payment option, so I don't really see why I should leave feedback for the buyer 1st...maybe that's just me!


That is exactly how I handle it!  The fact that ebay took away the ability for sellers to leave neg FB still irks me so the best I can do is leave no feedback. I also do 99% of my auctions as Best Offer, so I can check out potential buyers and if I check their 'feedback left for others" and see they don't leave fb, I will decline their offer. Kind of sucks for both of us as they may really want the bag, but I'm always nervous that the 'no fb' is going turn into a charge back or NSAD scam a few weeks later. It has never happened to me, but I've read the horror stories here. Even positive fb is no guarantee that won't happen from a dishonest buyer, but at least I feel a little safer.


----------



## pinklepurr

cocobean1793 said:


> That is exactly how I handle it!  The fact that ebay took away the ability for sellers to leave neg FB still irks me so the best I can do is leave no feedback. I also do 99% of my auctions as Best Offer, so I can check out potential buyers and if I check their 'feedback left for others" and see they don't leave fb, I will decline their offer. Kind of sucks for both of us as they may really want the bag, but I'm always nervous that the 'no fb' is going turn into a charge back or NSAD scam a few weeks later. It has never happened to me, but I've read the horror stories here. Even positive fb is no guarantee that won't happen from a dishonest buyer, but at least I feel a little safer.


How could I forget that pet peeve?? I can't believe how eBay won't let sellers leave negative feedback! That irked me to no end - I honestly couldn't believe it. eBay is all about the buyer...I mean, I get that without the buyers there's no $$ coming in, but someone has to sell the stuff for them to buy!  

Interesting tip about seeing if the potential buyer leaves feedback for others - I don't blame you at all for doing that! I only do BIN auctions now, but I like your way of doing things!

I only have 17 feedbacks, all positive, so every little feedback means a great deal!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Bonanza allows the seller to give negative feedback to the buyer so it may be better to just switch from ebay. I just gave a negative to my scammer buyer.


----------



## pinklepurr

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Bonanza allows the seller to give negative feedback to the buyer so it may be better to just switch from ebay. I just gave a negative to my scammer buyer.


I've tried selling the same bag on both sites at the same time several times, but the one on eBay always goes 1st  It's a bummer...feebay just reaches more people. So aggravating, because I'm starting to not like it very much.


----------



## cocobean1793

pinklepurr said:


> How could I forget that pet peeve?? I can't believe how eBay won't let sellers leave negative feedback! That irked me to no end - I honestly couldn't believe it. eBay is all about the buyer...I mean, I get that without the buyers there's no $$ coming in, but someone has to sell the stuff for them to buy!
> 
> Interesting tip about seeing if the potential buyer leaves feedback for others - I don't blame you at all for doing that! I only do BIN auctions now, but I like your way of doing things!
> 
> I only have 17 feedbacks, all positive, so every little feedback means a great deal!


Not to mention the ebay/paypal fees we SELLERS pay.


----------



## pinklepurr

^^^Isn't that the truth. The fees are ridiculous. Granted, I make more $$ than I had, but still. Feebay gets their cut, Paypal gets theirs...


----------



## CoolestCat

Retracting bids!  Why would you wait until 30 seconds before the end to 'retract' your bids.  If you don't want to pay that amount, then simply don't bid.  What a total waste of my time. I think I'm done with ebay now.


----------



## rdgldy

jenaywins said:


> God.... EVERYTHING these days.




Pretty true!!

Buyers that take their sweet time to pay-just as you are about to open a case, after sending numerous emails,..........and then finally pay.

Buyers that practically want you to give them the item for nothing, with insultingly low bids.


----------



## rdgldy

forgot another one-now ebay even gets a fee on the shipping-give me a damn break!!


----------



## Liya

My pet peeve is seeing clothing listed as Brand New With Tags being modeled by the person selling it. I'm not naive enough to think the clothes have never been tried on, but it kills its appeal seeing it worn for the auction. I wish more people would invest in a dress form.


----------



## shopaholism

Liya said:


> My pet peeve is seeing clothing listed as Brand New With Tags being modeled by the person selling it. I'm not naive enough to think the clothes have never been tried on, but it kills its appeal seeing it worn for the auction. I wish more people would invest in a dress form.


 
This too :s Or the sellers who will "model" items that are clearly not their size...there's at least one denim seller who's only about a 26 herself, but she'll put on the size 30s and just hold the extra fabric in front of her so the butt shot looks fitted. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## lovely64

CoolestCat said:


> Retracting bids! *Why would you wait until 30 seconds before the end to 'retract' your bids*. If you don't want to pay that amount, then simply don't bid. What a total waste of my time. I think I'm done with ebay now.


 You cannot retract any bids that close to the end. The limit is 24 hours I think.


----------



## lovely64

Liya said:


> My pet peeve is seeing clothing listed as Brand New With Tags being modeled by the person selling it. I'm not naive enough to think the clothes have never been tried on, but it kills its appeal seeing it worn for the auction. I wish more people would invest in a dress form.


 Since I´m only selling from my personal collection, trying to clean out what I don´t use, I almost always list as pre-owned. I then explain in my listings that the item(s) was never worn, or worn once etc.

I just bought a dress form


----------



## GhstDreamer

rdgldy said:


> Pretty true!!
> 
> Buyers that take their sweet time to pay-just as you are about to open a case, after sending numerous emails,..........and then finally pay.
> 
> Buyers that practically want you to give them the item for nothing, with insultingly low bids.



Or want the item for free because their mother is ill.


----------



## LindaP

shopaholism said:


> This too :s Or the sellers who will "model" items that are clearly not their size...there's at least one denim seller who's only about a 26 herself, but she'll put on the size 30s and just hold the extra fabric in front of her so the butt shot looks fitted. It looks ridiculous.


 
Oh my gosh!


----------



## LindaP

lovely64 said:


> You cannot retract any bids that close to the end. The limit is 24 hours I think.


 
If their bid was placed in the last hour they can retract it.


----------



## lovely64

LindaP said:


> If their bid was placed in the last hour they can retract it.


 Oh, ok. I guess that makes sense


----------



## CoolestCat

lovely64 said:


> You cannot retract any bids that close to the end. The limit is 24 hours I think.



Actually you can.  I had the highest bidder retract their bid with only 1 minute left.  The auction ended a few days ago.  I was shocked that they could do that, but apparently you can.


----------



## tannedsilk

Asking price in $$$'s but won't pay $1 to list more than one pic.


----------



## KatK

tannedsilk said:


> Asking price in $$$'s but won't pay $1 to list more than one pic.


----------



## KatK

Sellers listing an item with the original tag, but the price is missing & listing items as "sold out / hard to find".  I get the "sold out / hard to find" if it actually is and is a recently sold item in the store, but really, if it's from lets say 2008, it's not "sold out".  I see so many sellers doing this all the time.


----------



## shopaholism

tannedsilk said:


> Asking price in $$$'s but won't pay $1 to list more than one pic.


 
lol, seriously. Or they can't take 2 minutes to learn how to insert pics via HTML code into the description (with photobucket, you even get automatic thumbnails!)


----------



## MAGJES

restricter said:


> One more pet peeve. You have a BIN/OBO and people send you messages asking what your best price is.


Exactly!  This is my biggest pet peeve for sure .
I've started ignoring the question and replying...._Please send me your best offer for consideration...._


----------



## elynnin

When you have best offer for $200 and you automatically decline anything under $195.


----------



## MrsBradley

shinymagpie said:


> Here in Japan, using passive voice is standard in correspondence. Writing in active voice is a bit rude because it's very individualistic ) and this is a group culture, so passive is probably how a Japanese would write. So the finding might be different, depending on the cultural background.


 
I was brought up not putting too much emphasis on I so I normally use passive voice.


----------



## MrsBradley

There is a seller who lists auction style and insists upon immediate payment and that means the second auction ends. I would understand if it was BIN but that 
I do not mind reading a bit more, no capital letters, please. I actually like to know why someone is selling something. When I get around listing any of my mistakes, I always explain why I am listing it. 
Sellers who ignore you and when you finally get ticked off enough to open a dispute come up with some family drama. 
I do not think is such a drama if someone asks me to cancel a transaction. Thing happens. I made the $hit list one because my Explorer has taken the fancy to jump up different windows. I though I was bidding on one item but ended up bidding on another. I was mortified. The seller was nice to cancel although clearly did not believe me.


----------



## BigPurseSue

This is not an ebay problem, but my problem. There was a high-end wool jacket-blazer I had been drooling after for over a year. Retail price was several hundred dollars. But you know how that is. I spotted it on ebay NWT, in my size, with a BIN price of $40, plus about $7 for shipping. Omigosh I was excited. Omigosh! Only problem was that it was a regular size while I take a petite. No problemo, I thought, I'm a seasoned tailor, I can just lop a few inches off the sleeves. Uh-huh. 

So I bought it and dove into tailoring it with an enthusiasm I can't even describe. Turns out the sleeves were much more complicated than I anticipated. Four button cuffs, slightly curved, tapered silhouette. Plus, when I started taking the jacket apart I discovered that it was a second, the lining had been sewn in wrong, with the right sleeve lining sewn into the left sleeve, twisted around to fit. No problem, I know how to tailor. Pulled out the lining, recut and reshaped it, added padding, reshaped and cut the sleeves. Even replicated this tricky fused interface thing the Chinese tailors did; I have new respect for Chinese tailoring, by the way. Incredible stuff they do. Great workmanship. Jacket sleeves don't look exact to the original, but it's o.k. and it fits. 

The very next day--I mean the very next day an identical jacket appears on ebay, NWT, in my petite, short-sleeved size. It eventually sells for the incredibly low auction price of $10 with $4 for shipping. GEEZ!


----------



## LindaP

When a seller lists a bag that has spots or stains and says something like...easily cleaned,  i'm sure it can be cleaned, i'm sure this would rub out, etc.   Really, if so easily corrected then why not do so before listing it?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

No pics of the lining bug me.


----------



## lovelygarments

At the end of the auction, when a person changes their mind about the purchase, and they send you a message like this:

"I showed the item to my husband yesterday and it he did not think it would look good on me. I believe it looks stretched out and I would like to cancel order. Sorry for any inconvenience."

^^Auction runs for five days, and at the end, when you win the auction, you then decide that the item looks "stretched out," and your husband says that it won't look good on you.  

I also received the message via Ebay, in a form that states _*"Request to change an order."*_


----------



## lovelygarments

LindaP said:


> When a seller lists a bag that has spots or stains and says something like...easily cleaned,  i'm sure it can be cleaned, i'm sure this would rub out, etc.   Really, if so easily corrected then why not do so before listing it?



^^ I agree with this one - people say that with regard to leather and suede clothing items, too, and it just makes me laugh.


----------



## lovelygarments

shinymagpie said:


> To anyone reading this thread now, you are probably wondering huh? Since when did pet peeves turn into a discussion of language? But, it's still on track since most people read a listing, although the balance is tipping towards relying on photos more.
> 
> But how we write listings is critical to how smoothly things will flow. More and more people are buying from overseas. Using simple short polite phrases is best, in a rapidly changing environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I use as "I can ship it as soon as you are ready to pay".  (Active) I could say, "As soon as your payment has been received, your item will be shipped.
> (Passive)
> 
> That's interesting. Where was the study done? Here in Japan, using passive voice is standard in correspondence. Writing in active voice is a bit rude because it's very individualistic  ) and this is a group culture, so passive is probably how a Japanese would write.  So the finding might be different, depending on the cultural background.
> 
> Any other throughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopaholism What 2nd do you have hidden in the cupboard there shopaholism?
> 
> 
> Lovely English there and great self depreciation.
> 
> Back on the main topic of Peeves - ALL CAPS.
> 
> For English speakers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shinymagpie, this is such an interest conversation.  I'm learning so much.  I had no idea that anyone ever thought about passive vs active when reading an auction description.  I'm glad for your insight into the cultural differences.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovelygarments

lovely64 said:


> Thank you. My native language is Swedish but I do have a degree in English which is why I´m not too bad at it



Lovely64, you are a genius!  I have always known that you are Mensa material!


----------



## lovely64

lovelygarments said:


> Lovely64, you are a genius! I have always known that *you are Mensa material*!


----------



## Schientist

Reposting because it has happened AGAIN...
Sellers listing bags as "new without tags" when they are clearly used! AAAAAAGH!!


----------



## tannedsilk

Schientist said:


> Reposting because it has happened AGAIN...
> Sellers listing bags as "new without tags" when they are clearly used! AAAAAAGH!!



LOL or new without tags, but used one or two times only - ermmm, is that not USED then!!!


----------



## avidLVlover

LindaP said:


> When a seller lists a bag that has spots or stains and says something like...easily cleaned,  i'm sure it can be cleaned, i'm sure this would rub out, etc.   Really, if so easily corrected then why not do so before listing it?



I always think the exact same thing If it's so easy to clean why not give it a wipe...


----------



## BigPurseSue

LindaP said:


> When a seller lists a bag that has spots or stains and says something like...easily cleaned, i'm sure it can be cleaned, i'm sure this would rub out, etc. Really, if so easily corrected then why not do so before listing it?


 
What I find hysterical is when a seller describes something as "easily cleaned" but when you zoom in on the photos it's apparent that they have tried to clean it, but botched it terribly. You know, taken dish soap to an ink stain and smeared it all around. Or there's a big discolored splotch from something that looks like bleach.


----------



## caannie

Technically, shouldn't all of the bags on Ebay being resold be listed as "pre-owned?" Unless they are coming straight from the Coach, LV or Gucci store, they have been pre-owned. I think a better description from Ebay should be excellent, good, fair, etc... but it's all subjective. But I kind of get a laugh out of "pre-owned."


----------



## shinymagpie

People who ask questions for the sake of trying to pick a fight! Must be better forms of therapy than that!


----------



## LabelLover81

People who leave positive feedback with a little jab at the seller.  I just got this feedback for some shoes I sold (they were worn by me a few times, plenty of pics, etc).
"Great shoes!  Great Condition!  Shoes were stretched out width wise "

WTH???  First of all, the buyer didn't ask me how wide they were, second of all, my feet are NORMAL width.  I'm assuming this buyer has narrow feet and my shoes must have felt too wide.  They were loafers, so that style is very prone molding to one's feet.  I don't know, it just annoyed me.


----------



## skislope15

shinymagpie said:


> People who ask questions for the sake of trying to pick a fight! Must be better forms of therapy than that!



I swear you must have had the same buyer emailing you as i did, i knew there was no way she was going to buy my bag all she did is criticize it and ask useless questions


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> *Technically, shouldn't all of the bags on Ebay being resold be listed as "pre-owned?" Unless they are coming straight from the Coach, LV or Gucci store, they have been pre-owned. *I think a better description from Ebay should be excellent, good, fair, etc... but it's all subjective. But I kind of get a laugh out of "pre-owned."


I don't agree with this. 

Many people go shopping, find deals on NWT items and immediately bring them home, photograph, list and sell them.

Those items are NOT pre-owned. They are still new, unused and accurately described as such.


----------



## gayathri

Buyers that leave perfect positive glowing reviews with low DSRs.


----------



## gayathri

And this one goes for both. Sellers and buyers/bidders both being rude before the auction has even ended. Makes me want to not bid on a seller's item or as a seller myself, I simply block the buyer. 
eBay used to be such a fun place in its heydays.


----------



## caannie

Buyers who get mad when you take the best offer for an item, and it isn't their offer. I actually had a buyer message me complaining because I accepted an offer from another buyer that was $10 higher than theirs. Uh... that's how it works! lol


----------



## pluckygirl

I bought a vase on ebay. I think it was listed as "like new".  I loved it so I bought it.
I get the vase and it still has the "Ross" pricetag on it!!!  To Funny!!!  I left positive feeback for the seller and sent her a note (which I hope she took the way I meant it) and said - "it might be nicer to remove the tag, because it kind of bums out the buyer to know it came from "Ross".  The seller made all of $5.00 on the sale.


----------



## Jagger

Buyers who haggle with you over your "OBO" pricing -- and then get mad at YOU  if  another buyer jumps in and wins the item BIN while they were in the middle of haggling with you over a few dollars.

This just happened.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Buyers that ask is this new?

No it's not new I only put that in the auction several times only to fess up later under the    pressure of your email that its used!


----------



## Jagger

Sellers who take 3 days to reply back to a message.
Why aren't they on top of their accounts if they're going to be sellers???


----------



## Jagger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Bonanza allows the seller to give negative feedback to the buyer so it may be better to just switch from ebay. I just gave a negative to my scammer buyer.



I actually LOVE B*onanaza BUT like I posted earlier, I had a once worn pristine pair of CLs up for two weeks, major mark down. Sat on Bonanaza for two weeks. I refused to lower the price bc it was crazy low (I just wanted to sell them!). They got a couple views here and there.

Frustrated, I decided to just post on EBay for 3 days to 'see.'
They sold on Ebay in 12 hours. No lie.

I then decided to post everything I had on Bonanza on Ebay.
Everything is GONE within 5 days. I mean things (designer 'names') that had been on Bonanza for a month - sold.

 It feels like we're stuck with evilBay for most sales, I guess.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Buyer that send insulting offers...

Many years ago when I was younger and a seriously into cocktailing I got fed up and started replying back with smart a** remarks like "are you kidding me" or "quit wasting my time" I'll admit it was juvenile but one time after such a reply I had someone send me an offer saying to please consider there new offer and that they'd learned their lesson.  The new offer was reasonable and I thought it was nice that they redeemed themselves but boy I still own that I was jerk.  I actually stopped selling things for a long while because the whole process was aggravating me.


----------



## Jagger

Melissa Ann said:


> This is my biggest peeve with ebay...people want a big department store quality merchandise, return policies and customer service, but they also want garage sale prices and for the gatage sale to be accessible to them 24/7...no big dept store would do that!
> 
> Buyers, pick what you want.  If you want a department store, go to one...if you want a bargain, remember, there is a reason it is a bargain...and you are not the seller's highest priority after hours...they have lives and families too!!!



THIS.


Sorry to keep responding - but so many good points are being made in this thread!


----------



## floriade

skyqueen said:


> BNWT...means, brand new with tags! NOT used, even for an hour, tags removed and placed inside the bag.
> Very disappointing to receive a bag USED when you are expecting a new bag.



Agree! I had one experience when I bought this BNWT bag but it's really obvious that the bag has been carried! I'm just to lazy to start an argument with seller so I leave it as it is
Seller could have listed as pre owned and write gently used or rarely used instead!


----------



## floriade

Vixxen said:


> Buyers who bid and then ask for special favors:
> 
> "I will be leaving for vacation to X, can you ship to my hotel?"
> "Please ship to my aunt's house, she will then mail it to me to my house here in Amsterdam."
> "Can you just ship regular USPS and adjust the shipping?"
> "Please don't do signature Confirmation since no one is home during the day."
> 
> I mean, I make all my policies so clear in the auctions! That is, when I did sell.



Sounds like the type of buyer that will try to get away with your goods and claimed her money back by claiming "item not received"
I hate this kind of buyer! I had one before and she was a complete nightmare!


----------



## floriade

Tigistylist said:


> I'm a TPF member so it's authentic, don't question me. WOW I've seen sellers post this more then once. OK I should trust you.



I like this! scammers are on tpf these days! I'm sure they are watching authenticate this forum closely!


----------



## floriade

muchiko19 said:


> Happened to me just recently! I got a very good deal out of a chanel purse through bidding. seller also has the same item for BIN. I paid within 10 mins of winning the item then got a refund immediately.  Seller told me that item was listed by mistake.  I pointed out to her,if it was listed by mistake,  how come she has a similar item listed as BIN for (double the price).  She told me that was a msitake too and took out the listing for the BIN the same day.  Well lo and behold after 3 days, Item is back for sale with even a higher BIN price!
> 
> She sent me cancellation request of course I denied it so she covers the fees.  It was also the very first time I left a negative feedback. I felt pretty bad but that was the 3rd time she did it to a buyer



Don't feel bad Hun! Seller deserves it! If she wants the bag to sell at a certain price, she should have put a BIN with best offer instead of starting the auction at A low price then decide not to sell when the price is not what she wants!


----------



## soleilbrun

Seller who describe item as 'in perfect condition' then go on to list all the defects or we can clearly see in photos that the item is damaged. They then have the nerve to have a high price for the item.


----------



## floriade

lovelygarments said:


> At the end of the auction, when a person changes their mind about the purchase, and they send you a message like this:
> 
> "I showed the item to my husband yesterday and it he did not think it would look good on me. I believe it looks stretched out and I would like to cancel order. Sorry for any inconvenience."
> 
> ^^Auction runs for five days, and at the end, when you win the auction, you then decide that the item looks "stretched out," and your husband says that it won't look good on you.
> 
> I also received the message via Ebay, in a form that states _*"Request to change an order."*_



Like your post! Buyer like this is a complete time wasters!


----------



## Lilarose

Sellers who list luxury items with a single photograph and in the listing say something like, "Email me for more photos."


----------



## floriade

I normally let local buyer inspect my bag before making an offer so they know exactly what they will get. This girl came to my house, happy with the bag then asked how much would I like for the bag, I then said well of course I want my buy it now price but you can make me an offer and FYI I had an offer for 15% off BIN price that I've rejected! She then mentioned a number that is 30% off BIN. I was like "come on?!!". She was a complete time waster! At the end my bag sold for my BIN to a very lovely buyer.


----------



## MarneeB

I get bored with the super long descriptions. I know it's scary selling but please keep it simple, stick to the basics. If I see a book I have to read I back out. Maybe that's just me though.

I also think it's nuts when a seller lists a NWT item and goes on & on about it being 'perfect, brand new, nover worn', etc etc. Then in the pictures someone is modeling it! That's wearing it, which I no longer consider new. If I search for a BNWT item, I want something that's never been worn. I saw this with boots recently. Yucky.


----------



## Jagger

MarneeB said:


> I get bored with the super long descriptions. I know it's scary selling but please keep it simple, stick to the basics. If I see a book I have to read I back out. Maybe that's just me though.
> 
> I also think it's nuts when a seller lists a NWT item and goes on & on about it being 'perfect, brand new, nover worn', etc etc. Then in the pictures someone is modeling it! That's wearing it, which I no longer consider new. If I search for a BNWT item, I want something that's never been worn. I saw this with boots recently. Yucky.



I agree with NWT diatribes being a nuisance perhaps ---  but for used items - as a seller, we ARE REQUIRED post every little single damn thing iN DETAIL lest the buyer get it and file an SNAD. We have to go in great detail to protect ourselves against scam buyers.


----------



## MarneeB

Jagger said:


> I agree with NWT diatribes being a nuisance perhaps ---  but for used items - as a seller, we ARE REQUIRED post every little single damn thing iN DETAIL lest the buyer get it and file an SNAD. We have to go in great detail to protect ourselves against scam buyers.


 

Yea, I understand. I don't mind the description explaining the condition, etc exactly. What bugs me is the additional info that has nothing to do with the item! I'm a seller so I do know what you mean too.


----------



## Jagger

MarneeB said:


> Yea, I understand. I don't mind the description explaining the condition, etc exactly. What bugs me is the additional info that has nothing to do with the item! I'm a seller so I do know what you mean too.



O/T...I love your doggie!!!!!


----------



## MarneeB

Jagger said:


> O/T...I love your doggie!!!!!


 

Aw, thank you! She's only 2 1/2 lbs but don't tell her! She thinks she's as big as my rottweilers, lol!


----------



## pinklepurr

Sigh, a second bag sent with no feedback left for me  I pack carefully and send very quickly. Seriously, is it so hard to leave feedback these days???? She didn't get one from me either, that's for sure.


----------



## Jagger

^^ She's PRECIOUS!!! 

OK...this isn't a pet peeve...more like it just weirds me out LOL!
There is this one consignment seller who cracks me up because she always poses her designer bags with a stark naked female mannequin. I mean...a shirt would be nice. :weird:


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Jagger said:


> ^^ She's PRECIOUS!!!
> 
> OK...this isn't a pet peeve...more like it just weirds me out LOL!
> There is this one consignment seller who cracks me up because she always poses her designer bags with a stark naked female mannequin. I mean...a shirt would be nice. :weird:


Lol!
Yeah, those almost feel a little pervy to look into...


----------



## JessieRose

Buyers bidding the last few seconds, jacking the price up and then not paying. WTF? I had someone do that right before Christmas, and they kept telling me they were going to pay..for like a week...and then never did. If you change your mind, let me know right away. Don't string me along for a week. 

OR buyers bidding and asking questions after they win.


----------



## floriade

pinklepurr said:


> Sigh, a second bag sent with no feedback left for me  I pack carefully and send very quickly. Seriously, is it so hard to leave feedback these days???? She didn't get one from me either, that's for sure.



Maybe send your buyer a quick message asking if she is happy with the bag and please leave a feedback! I always chase my buyer for a feedback


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> I also think it's nuts when a seller lists a NWT item and goes on & on about it being 'perfect, brand new, nover worn', etc etc. Then in the pictures someone is modeling it! That's wearing it, which I no longer consider new. If I search for a BNWT item, I want something that's never been worn. I saw this with boots recently. Yucky.


I disagree. If someone is selling a bag and attempts to show the size and scale by modeling it, that certainly isn't using it!! The bag is still new! 

With shoes and clothing, it's different. I'd prefer seeing clothes on a manni.


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> I disagree. If someone is selling a bag and attempts to show the size and scale by modeling it, that certainly isn't using it!! The bag is still new!
> 
> With shoes and clothing, it's different. I'd prefer seeing clothes on a manni.


 

I agree. I guess I should have been more clear in my statement. Modeling a bag is no big deal & can be helpful. I meant wearing clothes & shoes (that are new) is what I don't care for.


----------



## peaceonearth

Jagger said:


> ^^ She's PRECIOUS!!!
> 
> OK...this isn't a pet peeve...more like it just weirds me out LOL!
> There is this one consignment seller who cracks me up because she always poses her designer bags with a stark naked female mannequin. I mean...a shirt would be nice. :weird:


  
I NEVER LOOK AT HER BAGS!! EVERYTIME I SEE A NEW AUCTION POSTED BY HER ,THE FIRST THING COMES TO MIND ,,,,,,WHHHHYYYYY???


----------



## pinklepurr

floriade said:


> Maybe send your buyer a quick message asking if she is happy with the bag and please leave a feedback! I always chase my buyer for a feedback


I could...I just hate doing that, well, I hate that they should be reminded to do such a simple thing. Ah well. That's feebay for ya!


----------



## LabelLover81

Jagger said:


> ^^ She's PRECIOUS!!!
> 
> OK...this isn't a pet peeve...more like it just weirds me out LOL!
> There is this one consignment seller who cracks me up because she always poses her designer bags with a stark naked female mannequin. I mean...a shirt would be nice. :weird:



With the long 80s crinkled blonde hair?  LOL!!!  I have bought from her often!  The mannequin is weird, but the bags are beautiful!!


----------



## bra.desires

Buyers saying my goods are fake! I am a seller with over 7k feedback & have been selling for over 6 years. I sell two main brands. Every once and a while I will get "this item is fake". Which is total crap! I have sold over 4k items in 2011 alone! If i was selling fakes, I would have been kicked off ebay years ago!
And it's always low feedback buyers too! 
Thanks...
I feel better. Lol!


----------



## queenofshopping

while it has been over 6 years since i sold anything, and 3+ since purchase and it was not clothing...i still periodically browse, and i also follow links in reading threads on this forum... one thing that drives me bananas is clothing in photos that looks like it was dug out of the bottom of the laundry hamper... wrinkled wads of fabric... i was just googling under shopping J Brand Blue label (searching retailers) and several fleabay items popped up and THERE it was again, the infamous WADDED clothing! i saw something posted in a thread the other day, asking a question regarding FB, and i was horrified at the sight of this item... i just DO not understand how sellers can post these items looking like this?! Ironically, i have a SLEW of BNWT premium denim that i am contemplating posting to sell (but not overly inspired)- and i have a white pair of Crystal Pocket True Religion Sophie shorts that have faint yellowing on the creases from being folded on a shelf for 2 years (never once worn/ tags still attached) and while a simple wash in the washer would eliminate this problem, they would then no longer be BNWT... so, instead i just ignore them... and then i see items that while they might be decent things up for sale, no matter how appealing they may be to someone, that WADDED/CRUMPLED/ bottom of the basket look, just tips me over... am i the only person who notices these things? ewwww.


----------



## salearea

bra.desires said:


> Buyers saying my goods are fake! I am a seller with over 7k feedback & have been selling for over 6 years. I sell two main brands. Every once and a while I will get "this item is fake". Which is total crap!  Lol!



Amen. My favorite message is "This is made in china. that means your bag is FAKE."


----------



## Schientist

pinklepurr said:


> Sigh, a second bag sent with no feedback left for me  I pack carefully and send very quickly. Seriously, is it so hard to leave feedback these days???? She didn't get one from me either, that's for sure.



This MIGHT actually be in your favor... if they weren't entirely happy, no feedback is better than bad feedback!
Example: currently not leaving feedback on a couple of auctions I won where the seller was not honest about the condition of the bag (said NWOT when clearly, clearly carried.) If the seller has tried to make it right in some way, I may choose not to leave feedback because I don't think they deserve the positive but I don't want to leave neutral or neg and look like a totally unreasonable buyer.


----------



## pinklepurr

Schientist said:


> This MIGHT actually be in your favor... if they weren't entirely happy, no feedback is better than bad feedback!
> Example: currently not leaving feedback on a couple of auctions I won where the seller was not honest about the condition of the bag (said NWOT when clearly, clearly carried.) If the seller has tried to make it right in some way, I may choose not to leave feedback because I don't think they deserve the positive but I don't want to leave neutral or neg and look like a totally unreasonable buyer.



I never thought of it that way. If they weren't happy, I wish they would've contacted me or something at least. I don't even know if it reached them safely - even the confirmation number doesn't say it was ever delivered.

Oh well. Another reason feebay frustrates me to no end. Too many guessing games. Thanks for the insight though, I guess no news is good news.


----------



## mothbeast

Clothing "modeled" by inappropriately scantily clad women. I was shopping vintage coats a while ago and there was a seller where everything was modeled by women in lingerie. I know that vintage pieces are used and have been worn by others but I really don't need to see someones butt actually touching it in the listing photo. And they were crappy shots where you couldn't really see the shapes of the coat because of their poses. shooting them on hangers would have been better.


----------



## BigPurseSue

mothbeast said:


> Clothing "modeled" by inappropriately scantily clad women. I was shopping vintage coats a while ago and there was a seller where everything was modeled by women in lingerie. I know that vintage pieces are used and have been worn by others but I really don't need to see someones butt actually touching it in the listing photo. And they were crappy shots where you couldn't really see the shapes of the coat because of their poses. shooting them on hangers would have been better.


 
Oh gosh, yes, the vintage models! Why can't they just put the coat on a hanger? 

Here's another of my peeves: You win an auction or BIN, you pay with Paypal, three or four days pass, you finally hear from the seller and they say: "The manufacturer is out of stock of this item. They promise to have it back in stock in about three months. I'll be glad to ship it to you then."    I mean seriously! Three months!


----------



## LindaP

pinklepurr said:


> I never thought of it that way. If they weren't happy, I wish they would've contacted me or something at least. I don't even know if it reached them safely - even the confirmation number doesn't say it was ever delivered.
> 
> Oh well. Another reason feebay frustrates me to no end. Too many guessing games. Thanks for the insight though, I guess no news is good news.


 
I can understand your concern if the confirmation number didn't state it was delivered,  but maybe all the more reason to keep quiet about it,  the buyer may well have it and is not aware of this.  You wouldn't want to give them any ideas such as claiming they didn't get it,  if they really have.

I don't ever chase a buyer down for feedback,  I don't want to open a can of worms that might be perfectly happy closed, haha.   I do go ahead and leave feedback for them and if they want to leave feedback for me great, if not then I'll assume they're happy,  just not that concerned with leaving feedback.  Some do and some don't.


----------



## ladyash

I have a new one bugging me currently 

"you must have 10 feedback to purchase from me or your bid will be cancelled"

Why do I have to have that much feedback before I can even bid on something that is currently going for $5???? I don't buy a ton of stuff from ebay because I don't have the money to always be spending. I think it's ridiculous that my bids keep getting cancelled and no replies back to my message I sent them because I don't have a ton of feedback. 
I'm going to be a huge biotch and say I hope it sells for $5 since you keep cancelling my bid and I am willing to go much higher since I really wanted this bag.


----------



## pinklepurr

LindaP said:


> I can understand your concern if the confirmation number didn't state it was delivered,  but maybe all the more reason to keep quiet about it,  the buyer may well have it and is not aware of this.  You wouldn't want to give them any ideas such as claiming they didn't get it,  if they really have.
> 
> I don't ever chase a buyer down for feedback,  I don't want to open a can of worms that might be perfectly happy closed, haha.   I do go ahead and leave feedback for them and if they want to leave feedback for me great, if not then I'll assume they're happy,  just not that concerned with leaving feedback.  Some do and some don't.


I just want feedback since I only have 18 so far...trying to build up my reputation I guess.

Yeah, I just let it go. I'm not leaving one for her though. I'm stubborn like that


----------



## LindaP

pinklepurr said:


> I just want feedback since I only have 18 so far...trying to build up my reputation I guess.
> 
> Yeah, I just let it go. I'm not leaving one for her though. I'm stubborn like that


 
Perfectly understandable!  It's a shame buyers don't always leave feedback,  I think many just don't understand how important it is to sellers.   Also, I don't know how long it's been for your sale but some just take a while,  some will leave feedback once a month, all at the same time.


----------



## pinklepurr

LindaP said:


> Perfectly understandable!  It's a shame buyers don't always leave feedback,  I think many just don't understand how important it is to sellers.   Also, I don't know how long it's been for your sale but some just take a while,  some will leave feedback once a month, all at the same time.


Maybe she will leave one for me, didn't think that she may do them all at one time...but no worries. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## shinymagpie

I really prefer to have buyers contact me if they have a problem before they leave feedback. We are all grownups (eg, over 18) eBay is fun, but it is not a game. It makes life much more pleasant to communicate. 

By the way, if you are more of a buyer than a seller, please do leave feedback if you are able to. eBay counts the numbers of feedbacks sellers get every month. Getting feedback can make a big difference to the price of a sellers bill from eBay. Feedback gets counted on the 20th, so please do feedback before the 20th if at all possible. Even people who have a lot of feedback have to keep monthly targets rolling along. 

I lost my Top Rated status, because I had a month when a family member passed away and it was impossible for me to do eBay for several weeks. Now I have a higher bill, so it is even harder to get back on top of the feedback numbers. I think people assume that just because I have a lot of feedback, it doesn't matter. 

So please leave feedback if you can!


----------



## jjcandn

Paying for Priority Mail and having the item shipped Parcel Post.


----------



## MadAboutPrada

^^^ Agreed.

Or paying for Priority, then seller waits 2 entire weeks *before *they ship.  Argggh!


----------



## DreamOfPurses

MarneeB said:


> I get bored with the super long descriptions. I know it's scary selling but please keep it simple, stick to the basics. If I see a book I have to read I back out. Maybe that's just me though.
> 
> I also think it's nuts when a seller lists a NWT item and goes on & on about it being 'perfect, brand new, nover worn', etc etc. Then in the pictures someone is modeling it! That's wearing it, which I no longer consider new. If I search for a BNWT item, I want something that's never been worn. I saw this with boots recently. Yucky.



This is a bit odd to me.  Most items in stores have been tried on.  Are they not NWT?


----------



## magdalinka

Sellers that post a $1900 price for a Stam that I can get in Bloomies for under $1400 ???
When I see one of those I truly hope the item never ever sells.


----------



## Robicslady

Shoe sellers:  put the shoe size in the title, please!  Drives me batty...........


----------



## momofgirls

jjcandn said:


> Paying for Priority Mail and having the item shipped Parcel Post.


----------



## Jagger

Robicslady said:


> Shoe sellers:  put the shoe size in the title, please!  Drives me batty...........





Sellers who never respond to your message asking questions about their stuff or they take three days on a five day listing. WTF??

Who doesnt have email to their phone these days


----------



## BeenBurned

Jagger said:


> Who doesnt have email to their phone these days


*raises her hand*


----------



## Jagger

BeenBurned said:


> *raises her hand*



 BB! omg! 
Then again...I need to be fully connected 24/7 because I own a couple businesses ... and there are times when I wish I could put it on the street and back over it on my way out of drive LOL.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jagger said:


> BB! omg!
> Then again...I need to be fully connected 24/7 because I own a couple businesses ... and there are times when I wish I could put it on the street and back over it on my way out of drive LOL.


My phone can do it. I'm just too cheap to pay for it. 

I also have texting disabled. I hate texting, find it takes too long to scroll through the numbers and letters and by the time I get half the message written, I've forgotten what I was going to say.


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> *raises her hand*



I don't have email on my phone but I don't sell on ebay, either.


----------



## ladyash

BeenBurned said:


> *raises her hand*



Same! I mean my phone can do it but I have pay as you go and it costs an arm and a leg just to check my messages. I do check though if I am without internet for more than a few days, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to send an email from my phone! I have a smart phone so I was told, but the way gmail is displayed on my screen it's all screwy so I can't find the compose button or reply button to send emails!


----------



## MarneeB

DreamOfPurses said:


> This is a bit odd to me.  Most items in stores have been tried on.  Are they not NWT?


 

That's cool that it's odd to you. I guess I'm odd cause I don't want to SEE someone in the clothes or shoes I'm looking to buy.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I don't even own a cell phone, LOL!  I hate phones in general and love the answering machine on my *corded* home phone.
Yeah, I'm old school.


----------



## oceansportrait

PickyCoachLover said:


> I don't even own a cell phone, LOL!  I hate phones in general and love the answering machine on my *corded* home phone.
> Yeah, I'm old school.


 
I don't own a cell phone either and I'm 23 ^^; I just hate the idea that people expect you to be available 24/7 these days. If they need to contact me they can leave a message on my answering machine & I'll get back to them at my convenience XD


----------



## Jagger

We've taken over the thread!! 
Yeah I wish I could eschew phones and contact ladies. But I own two businesses AND partner on two others...can you imagine if you, a consumer, had to deal with a company that said "We'll talk to you when we want?" :weird: 
FAIL! LOL!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

buyer who had a bidding frenzy said "couldn't you have listed it at a better price" when
it was a 99c start auction.  (item was worth about $300 in unrestored condition) which is about what that buyer paid for it.


----------



## Cocolo

Jagger said:


> Sellers who never respond to your message asking questions about their stuff or they take three days on a five day listing. WTF??
> 
> *Who doesnt have email to their phone these days*




Um, I don't.


----------



## Cocolo

Ah, but now I see I'm not alone.  I can have my emails sent to the phone, and twitter sent to the phone, but I really prefer just using the phone for texts and actual calls.  I'm never offline enough to make me need to be even more accessible.  

But what I hate about Ebay, when you put in that you are  "saving the search" it emails you every night, and lists things that have maybe 1 thing in common with what you are looking for.  I know there are tons of rebecca minkoff items added every day, I specified a distinct color, pattern and bag style.  Yet they send me emails telling me they have found what I am looking for, and it turns out to be a pair of boots.  Not the color, pattern, and not even a purse.  Drives me crazy.


----------



## lolakitten

Jagger said:


> Sellers who never respond to your message asking questions about their stuff or they take three days on a five day listing. WTF??
> 
> Who doesnt have email to their phone these days



I don't & I still have never taken more than a couple hours to answer!


----------



## gidramom

NWT items with pictures showing seller/her husband/her daughter/neighbor/whoever wearing it.


----------



## LindaP

Cocolo said:


> Ah, but now I see I'm not alone. I can have my emails sent to the phone, and twitter sent to the phone, but I really prefer just using the phone for texts and actual calls. I'm never offline enough to make me need to be even more accessible.
> 
> But what I hate about Ebay, when you put in that you are "saving the search" it emails you every night, and lists things that have maybe 1 thing in common with what you are looking for. I know there are tons of rebecca minkoff items added every day, I specified a distinct color, pattern and bag style. Yet they send me emails telling me they have found what I am looking for, and it turns out to be a pair of boots. Not the color, pattern, and not even a purse. Drives me crazy.


 
Really?  I haven't had this problem and I've done several saved searches for Rebecca Minkoff,  Linea Pelle,  etc.   They're usually right on target with their results.  Hmmmmm!


----------



## Cocolo

LindaP said:


> Really?  I haven't had this problem and I've done several saved searches for Rebecca Minkoff,  Linea Pelle,  etc.   They're usually right on target with their results.  Hmmmmm!




Hmmmm is right.  I specified I was looking for a Rebecca Minkoff Purple Snake Nikki, and I have gotten listings of every kind of RM handbag, every color, and even a pair of boots.  And each email starts off with You requested information when a "Rebecca Minkoff Purple Snake Nikki" became available.  We have found items that meet your criteria.  

I get this email everyday, and it is as if I asked to be notified of any new RM items listed.  Quite frankly, I didn't even know she made boots.    I guess I'm too specific.     But I'm sure if one pops up, they'll be sure and let me know.


----------



## LindaP

Cocolo said:


> Hmmmm is right. I specified I was looking for a Rebecca Minkoff Purple Snake Nikki, and I have gotten listings of every kind of RM handbag, every color, and even a pair of boots. And each email starts off with You requested information when a "Rebecca Minkoff Purple Snake Nikki" became available. We have found items that meet your criteria.
> 
> I get this email everyday, and it is as if I asked to be notified of any new RM items listed. Quite frankly, I didn't even know she made boots.  I guess I'm too specific.  But I'm sure if one pops up, they'll be sure and let me know.


 
How are you building your search?  I would search for Rebecca Minkoff Nikki,  then narrow my choices down using the selections on the left, and then when I'm done there save the search.


----------



## Cocolo

LindaP said:


> How are you building your search?  I would search for Rebecca Minkoff Nikki,  then narrow my choices down using the selections on the left, and then when I'm done there save the search.



That sounds like a great plan.  Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cocolo said:


> Hmmmm is right.  I specified I was looking for a Rebecca Minkoff Purple Snake Nikki, and I have gotten listings of every kind of RM handbag, every color, and even a pair of boots.  And each email starts off with You requested information when a "Rebecca Minkoff Purple Snake Nikki" became available.  We have found items that meet your criteria.
> 
> I get this email everyday, and it is as if I asked to be notified of any new RM items listed.  Quite frankly, I didn't even know she made boots.    I guess I'm too specific.     But I'm sure if one pops up, they'll be sure and let me know.


If you're searching by title and description, you'll get anything with any of the keywords. 

As suggested, you have to revise the filters to be more specific to what you're looking for.


----------



## azureartist

Photos of clothings, bags etc. on the floor. Even if your floor is sqeaky clean... it's a  !


----------



## nillacobain

My biggest one is when people try to avoid ebay's FVF by charging insane shipping fees. I don't bid on these on principle even if I'm interested in seller's items.


----------



## lovelygarments

I know this has probably been said before, but when people list clothing, and they don't put measurements.  I have been wanting to buy Chanel boucle jackets, and I watch everyday.  I found this one that I fell in love with - I just wanted the jacket, and I was going to do a BIN if the measurements worked o.k.  I e-mailed the seller, and the suit sold before she replied.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250902311378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I just keep telling myself that the jacket, because it was vintage, would have been too small.  That makes me feel a tad better.


----------



## LindaP

nillacobain said:


> My biggest one is when people try to avoid ebay's FVF by charging insane shipping fees. I don't bid on these on principle even if I'm interested in seller's items.


 
Ebay recently changed the rules so FVF's are charged on shipping as well, for just this reason.


----------



## nillacobain

LindaP said:


> Ebay recently changed the rules so FVF's are charged on shipping as well, for just this reason.


 

Ohhhhh... didn't know it. Thank you!


----------



## lolakitten

When the listing is flooded with celeb photos. I couldn't care less about what celeb owns such item - how about you put that effort into the pics of the item instead? 

Also, heavy use of flash. Sometimes simplicity is superior.


----------



## queenofshopping

http://cybercrimeupdates.blogspot.com/2008/05/ebay-diamond-scams.html

^^^^THIS^^^^ and sellers like this who muddy up the whole ebay environment


----------



## Issis

low ballers with ridiculous offers even when 'Best Offer' is not an option...

for your entertainment... I got this offer a little while back... :lolots: (it was for a NWT dress...)



> Hey! Lovely dress. I saw it at ******* on sale for $50 about a
> month ago. I'll buy it from you for $20. Thank you! C*****


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lately I've had a few issues with store sellers shipping from the US to me in australia.

First one, I paid $45 for a pair of shoes to be sent Express - the seller took 12 days to ship (not the 2-3 days listed on the auction) and then sent it Priority instead.  Minor, but 
Second one I paid $46 for Express shipping of shoes and they came Priority and were left on top of my letterbox by the roadside instead of me signing for them at my door or at the PO.  I live by a scenic walking path with foot traffic passing by all day so it was lucky (for both me and the seller) that the parcel wasn't taken.  
Third is the worst shipping I've had so far.  I paid $25 for Priority shipping of a small and light (& reasonably valuable) lambskin bag.  I still can't get over the seller downgrading to International Document Post - the bag arrived in a lightweight paper envelope with not even a single tissue covering it to keep it safe and dry on the trip from the US to australia -  sheesh!!!   
I love this bag - it's a survivor!


----------



## pinklepurr

LindaP said:


> Ebay recently changed the rules so FVF's are charged on shipping as well, for just this reason.


Mwahahahahaha!

Good!

That used to irritate me to no end.


----------



## poopsie

i'm glad that it is so pleasing to you that i have to pay fees on money that i have to hand over to the post  office :censor:


----------



## lovely64

I mostly sell international, and shipping is $55 for most items. I charge $45 and add the rest myself. Ebay charges me 10% in fees on my $45 shipping. Insane.

Sorry to be OT.


----------



## lolakitten

^^^ Or, (speaking of shipping & PP holds) when they hold your shipping fee as well for the 21 days. AT LEAST they should release that right away.


----------



## LindaP

pinklepurr said:


> Mwahahahahaha!
> 
> Good!
> 
> That used to irritate me to no end.


 
Me too and reporting it seemed to do no good,  I can totally understand why eBay changed their policy.


----------



## poopsie

LindaP said:


> Me too and reporting it seemed to do no good,  I can totally understand why eBay changed their policy.





there was always the *back button *and *making the choice not to buy* from such sellers. but that wouldn't be very pro-buyer now would it? i don't see how punishing honest sellers for bad buying decisions is exactly fair, but whining-after-the-fact-to-terms-they-agreed-to buyers are a pet peeve here.


----------



## lolakitten

poopsie2 said:


> there was always the *back button *and *making the choice not to buy* from such sellers. but that wouldn't be very pro-buyer now would it? i don't see how punishing honest sellers for bad buying decisions is exactly fair, but whining-after-the-fact-to-terms-they-agreed-to buyers are a pet peeve here.



Well one thing we can all agree on is the Ebay/PP are not fair to anyone who tries to save money. This gives people yet another false sense of security & makes more money for them, so to them, it sure is "Fair". They don't care about sellers or what's _really_ fair.


----------



## poopsie

i can live with fees on the price of the item but to have to pay for money i don't get to keep is infuriating


----------



## LindaP

poopsie2 said:


> there was always the *back button *and *making the choice not to buy* from such sellers. but that wouldn't be very pro-buyer now would it? i don't see how punishing honest sellers for bad buying decisions is exactly fair, but whining-after-the-fact-to-terms-they-agreed-to buyers are a pet peeve here.


 
So from your point of view they're not punishing all sellers for a few bad apples trying to circumvent fees, it's actually the _buyer's_ fault because they made bad decisions? 

Can you blame PayPal/Ebay for looking out for themselves? They know there are plenty of sellers out there that want to use Ebay as a business front, or to get their item in front of potential buyers, yet think they shouldn't have to pay fees for it. So let's see, they can either pay employees to police the auctions or they can just make it an across the board rule to charge FVF on shipping as well. 

And you want to talk about buyer's hitting the back button? Along those same lines, *sellers can choose not to list on ebay if they're not happy with the terms. *

So there's my pet peeve of the day, sellers that want to use ebay to sell their items but then try to circumvent paying the fees involved.


----------



## lolakitten

poopsie2 said:


> i can live with fees on the price of the item but to have to pay for money i don't get to keep is infuriating



Don't forget you pay paypal fees on top of that for shipping too. What are we upto? Quintuple dipping?


----------



## poopsie

LindaP said:


> So from your point of view they're not punishing all sellers for a few bad apples trying to circumvent fees, it's actually the _buyer's_ fault because they made bad decisions?
> 
> Can you blame PayPal/Ebay for looking out for themselves? They know there are plenty of sellers out there that want to use Ebay as a business front, or to get their item in front of potential buyers, yet think they shouldn't have to pay fees for it. So let's see, they can either pay employees to police the auctions or they can just make it an across the board rule to charge FVF on shipping as well.
> 
> And you want to talk about buyer's hitting the back button? Along those same lines, *sellers can choose not to list on ebay if they're not happy with the terms. *
> 
> So there's my pet peeve of the say, sellers that want to use ebay to sell their items but then try to circumvent paying the fees involved.






so who's fault *is* it when a buyer _chooses to accept the terms_ and then complains after? 

sheesh----these buyers who want to use ebay to buy items, then try to avoid accepting the responsibility of their choice by blaming the seller for putting a gun to their head (sts) and forcing them to buy that item.


----------



## LindaP

poopsie2 said:


> so who's fault *is* it when a buyer _chooses to accept the terms_ and then complains after?
> 
> sheesh----these buyers who want to use ebay to buy items, then try to avoid accepting the responsibility of their choice by blaming the seller for putting a gun to their head (sts) and forcing them to buy that item.


 
Oh come on,  you're seriously blaming the buyers for this new policy?  You do know a lot of sellers reported these auctions and tried to have them taken down as well, don't you?   How about laying the responsibility where it belongs,  on the sellers that choose to try and weasel out of paying their final value fees.   

sheesh, these sellers that want to list their items and then try to avoid accepting the responsibility of their choice by blaming ebay for pointing a gun to their head and forcing them to there.


----------



## irishlass1029

It's NOT fair to the sellers to pay FVF on shipping.  But if some sellers hadn't tried to avoid fees they KNEW were in place by making their $$ with stupid shipping fees, it wouldn't have happened. I personally just move on to the next item and refuse to buy from "those" sellers.

BUT certainly something had to be done to stop it from happening.

I'm not sure I agree that charging FVF on shipping was the answer though. Isn't there some way just to make it so only actual shipping could be charged?  I'm very new to selling, and that's just a few items from my closet, but they make me charge "actual" unless I just don't know how to do it. I haven't really tried because I wouldn't do that anyway.


----------



## Jagger

Buyers who message you BEGGING to please 'PLEASE accept my [lowball] offer on your Chanel, I will be good to your bag' because 'my 11 year old daughter needs braces and I need to save some money.'
:weird:


----------



## shopaholism

irishlass1029 said:


> I'm not sure I agree that charging FVF on shipping was the answer though. Isn't there some way just to make it so only actual shipping could be charged? I'm very new to selling, and that's just a few items from my closet, but they make me charge "actual" unless I just don't know how to do it. I haven't really tried because I wouldn't do that anyway.


 
hmmmmmm...you should be able to set whatever amount you want (though, frankly, with the new fee structure changes, it won't make any difference if you factor your chosen shipping cost into the item's list price and offer "free shipping", as I started doing when this was implemented)


----------



## soleilbrun

Jagger said:


> Buyers who message you BEGGING to please 'PLEASE accept my [lowball] offer on your Chanel, I will be good to your bag' because 'my 11 year old daughter needs braces and I need to save some money.'
> :weird:


 This is sadly funny!


----------



## BeenBurned

LindaP said:


> Oh come on,  you're seriously blaming the buyers for this new policy?  You do know a lot of sellers reported these auctions and tried to have them taken down as well, don't you?   How about laying the responsibility where it belongs,  on the sellers that choose to try and weasel out of paying their final value fees.
> 
> sheesh, these sellers that want to list their items and then try to avoid accepting the responsibility of their choice by blaming ebay for pointing a gun to their head and forcing them to there.


If ebay wanted to take action of the blatant fee circumventers, they could. They've got deep enough pockets and can well afford whatever software is necessary so they can find and act on sellers who sell their items for $10 and charge $600 for shipping. 

(They could also use their sophisticated software to detect and punish blatant shill bidders if they wanted to.)

But ebay's lack of action has little to do with punishing the violators and EVERYTHING to do with adding to its bottom line.

In letting all the known and proven violations slide, ebay's becoming richer and the honest sellers are being hurt.


----------



## LindaP

BeenBurned said:


> If ebay wanted to take action of the blatant fee circumventers, they could. They've got deep enough pockets and can well afford whatever software is necessary so they can find and act on sellers who sell their items for $10 and charge $600 for shipping.
> 
> (They could also use their sophisticated software to detect and punish blatant shill bidders if they wanted to.)
> 
> But ebay's lack of action has little to do with punishing the violators and EVERYTHING to do with adding to its bottom line.
> 
> In letting all the known and proven violations slide, ebay's becoming richer and the honest sellers are being hurt.


 
I doubt it's an issue of whether ebay can 'afford' to take action, special software, etc.   But from a business standpoint, why spend money to do this when they can just make the fee across the board,   so they've now saved money on tracking these auctions and have also increased their profits.    It's a business, like anything else, they're out to make money and there's nothing wrong with that.   A selller can always chose not to list with them.   In fact,  it's only when ebay sees an effect on their bottom line that they'll start reducing fees to bring back sellers, if that ever happens.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LindaP said:


> I doubt it's an issue of whether ebay can 'afford' to take action, special software, etc. But from a business standpoint, why spend money to do this when they can just make the fee across the board, so they've now saved money on tracking these auctions and have also increased their profits. It's a business, like anything else, they're out to make money and there's nothing wrong with that. A selller can always chose not to list with them. In fact, it's only when ebay sees an effect on their bottom line that they'll start reducing fees to bring back sellers, if that ever happens.


 
 at the end of the day business is business and making the almighty
buck rules ebay big time.. reducing their fees... you have got to be
kidding....


----------



## lovelygarments

Jagger said:


> Buyers who message you BEGGING to please 'PLEASE accept my [lowball] offer on your Chanel, I will be good to your bag' because 'my 11 year old daughter needs braces and I need to save some money.'
> :weird:




^^^Crazy people out there, aren't there?  

I've also heard,

"My husband is deployed in Iraq/Afghanistan, and we don't have a lot of money, so would you take less for a designer item such as Chanel, Balenciaga, etc. ?

My thoughts as to that are, "What the hell are you doing on Ebay shopping for these items?"  

I think the fingers typing that on the keyboard are probably the fingers of a reseller......


----------



## NANI1972

A "buyer" contacts you to see if you still have an item they are interested in, say they "are ready to buy". Great, so you contact them back and tell them yes you still have it, ask them how they would like to proceed in buying it.........and then you never hear from them again. 

You list an item that is NWT with the listing starting at 60% off the retail price (I'm already losing money on the item) and you get a message asking if you can sell it for even less (with FREE shipping)! WTF do people not understand that I don't get the items for FREE, proceed to tell you that they just bought an item that is the same name brand as yours for the price they have offered, so you check their feedback to see if you can find out what the item is and heh of course it is a used item they bought that doesn't even compare to the one you have listed. Also people seem to forget that selling on ebay is not FREE, ebay and paypal take their erroneous cuts. (I'm not a reseller just trying cleaning out the closet!) 

Ugh sorry for the rant, it's just so aggrivating to sell on ebay anymore!


Oh ya! I always love these messages too. " Can you take less for the item? I've just spent so much money recently but I really want the _shoes, bag, dress _(or whatever you have listed) that you have listed." Really?


----------



## salearea

FUNNY email of the day in regards to a vintage coach bag we have listed (and I quote):
"being someone who sells coach bags. just some info. coach bags are not made in usa."


----------



## BeenBurned

I got an email from another seller regarding one of my items:

"I just sold this item to my buyer and realize I'm out of stock. Would you please sell to me for (the outlet price) so I can send it to my buyer?"

I looked and her selling price was higher than mine! And yeah, like I'm going to sell it to her for my cost! 

I responded with, "please refer your buyer to my listing. Not only do I have the item in stock but I'll save them money over what they paid you."

(Never heard back from that seller.)


----------



## lovely64

BeenBurned said:


> I got an email from another seller regarding one of my items:
> 
> "I just sold this item to my buyer and realize I'm out of stock. Would you please sell to me for (the outlet price) so I can send it to my buyer?"
> 
> I looked and her selling price was higher than mine! And yeah, like I'm going to sell it to her for my cost!
> 
> I responded with, "please refer your buyer to my listing. Not only do I have the item in stock but I'll save them money over what they paid you."
> 
> (Never heard back from that seller.)


----------



## FLWriterGirl

It's funny, that doesn't bother me in the least. But, I have had two occasions where a prospective buyer asked me to show a picture of the item on ME (boots) to see where they hit on the leg. 



gidramom said:


> NWT items with pictures showing seller/her husband/her daughter/neighbor/whoever wearing it.


----------



## Jagger

Uninformed about how to sell high-end items sellers need to get it together.

I get this from seller today: "This Chanel Jumpo is 100% authentic but has overall 'used feeling'."

:weird: What the hell is that supposed to mean? That the bag is possessed by the spirit of it's former owner? 

I asked, thankyouverymuch, what kind of pre-owned damage I should expect outside of it being _pre-owned _(the descrip was kinda vague).

And what's a Jumpo? New ligne???


----------



## shinymagpie

Jagger said:


> Uninformed about how to sell high-end items sellers need to get it together.
> 
> I get this from seller today: "This Chanel Jumpo is 100% authentic but has overall 'used feeling'."
> 
> :weird: What the hell is that supposed to mean? That the bag is possessed by the spirit of it's former owner?
> 
> I asked, thankyouverymuch, what kind of pre-owned damage I should expect outside of it being _pre-owned _(the descrip was kinda vague).
> 
> And what's a Jumpo? New ligne???



That is a seller whose first language is not English. It's pretty common to see has overall used feeling as a part of a description from Japanese sellers. The Japanese for saying a bag feels and looks like it has been used translates to overall used feeling when you put it through translation software. Jumpo is just a typo. Personally spelling / grammar errors are no biggie for me. If the photos are good and the measurements work and I like the intentions of the seller, I'll buy.


----------



## lolakitten

^^^ Ditto - the "overall used feeling" makes sense to me. It's not new & crisp feeling, even though it may not be flawed or damaged.


----------



## oceansportrait

lolakitten said:


> ^^^ Ditto - the "overall used feeling" makes sense to me. It's not new & crisp feeling, even though it may not be flawed or damaged.


 
That makes sense. I think it's especially so for those bags that have leathers that "break in" the longer you use it--- like Balenciaga (you can immediately tell between a brand new one and one that's been used, even if there is no damage to the bag)


----------



## pinklepurr

I have a cosmetics lot up on feebay that is 20 lbs. A seller with tons of feedback (a reseller) all the way across the country wants me to waive the shipping. Instead of immediate payment, she tells me she will "pay by Monday." She must think I'm a noob moron, having a wee 17 feedbacks. 

I checked her location and put in her zip code and it would cost me 25 (Parcel post) or $50 bucks (Priority) to ship, then there's ebay fees, plus Paypal fees. I told her, nope, sorry. I'm already taking a huge hit on what I've spent. She's just going to turn around and resell it anyways, which kinda makes me ill to think about. I may just keep it.

I hate feebay sometimes.


----------



## pinklepurr

Now she wants to buy it outside of eBay so I can save on fees. Yes, i would save on ebay fees, but i dunno. Im not feelin' this at all. Not gonna do it. Aye yi yi.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinklepurr said:


> Now she wants to buy it outside of eBay so I can save on fees. Yes, i would save on ebay fees, but i dunno. Im not feelin' this at all. Not gonna do it. Aye yi yi.


If you sell on Bonz, you might be able to reduce the price a bit because of the lower fees but with the knowledge that she's going to make more money reselling it, price it at what you want to sell for *without* a b.o. option and do not offer free shipping on such a heavy package.


----------



## pinklepurr

BeenBurned said:


> If you sell on Bonz, you might be able to reduce the price a bit because of the lower fees but with the knowledge that she's going to make more money reselling it, price it at what you want to sell for *without* a b.o. option and do not offer free shipping on such a heavy package.



interesting...didn't think of listing it there for her. I just don't want to bypass ebay...it feels wrong selling an ebay item off ebay. I just want protection just in case, its pretty pricey! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## pinklepurr

This auction has been nothing but trouble. I don't ship internationally so I get a "do you ship to Hungary" question today. Another buyer wants me to knock $100 off the price. I'm not even going to answer these questions. I lowered the price $25 and removed the immediate payment option so an interested buyer will pay me Tuesday, or so she says. I bend over backwards and they just want more. I'm sick of it and am thisclose to ending the auction. I don't need the $ enough to deal with this.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Buyers who bid last minute and pay after NPB case has been filed.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

The new format to view auctions that have ended already. You can't view the pictures anymore


----------



## Lulabel

The thing which irritates me the most about ebay is seeing the same scammer sellers (under different ids) listing the same fake items again and again.  Reporting the items is pretty much a waste of time as *bay Australia very rarely removes these listings. Right now there are scammers selling a fake damier ebene neverfull GM for the 5th time!


----------



## harvardalumna

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> The new format to view auctions that have ended already. You can't view the pictures anymore


 
Oh!  Now I get it.  Thank you, *SOLIDGOLD2*.  I was confused as to why the top portion became smaller and on my ended auction page, I am "helping" sellers promote their ware under 'More chances to get what you want' - I cannot, for the life of me, find a way to disable it.


----------



## shopaholism

mizsunshyne said:


> Buyers who bid last minute and pay after NPB case has been filed.



ugh, I just had one of those! Even with a busted hard drive and no computer access for at least another week, I've been able to pay almost immediately for the couple of items I've purchased in the last few days. If I can do that, anyone can!


----------



## Princess Garnet

- buyer bid on my video game Soundtrack and pays, then after I made the label and withdrew the money he suddenly emails me and calls my OST a fake, then wants the refund. He claims he did his research and suddenly doesn't want it anymore. Idiot. Probably a buyer's remorse all the way. I ended up refunding out of my pocket which took 3-4 days because it was through e-check. Thankfully he was patient and very nice so it was a smooth transaction. I ended up blocking him after that was over.


----------



## salearea

Buyers who leave poor feedback because a "bag is smaller than it looks in the pictures" when you provided exact measurements in the listing... We seem to get one of these every week.
I believe that this should qualify buyers to be applied to anyone's blocked bidder list.


----------



## shopaholism

Another pet peeve: when you use the Sell Similar command to create a new listing and Ebay randomly decides not to save your changes, in effect reposting part or all of the old item's specs. I just realized that a VGUC pair of jeans that sold last night were described at the top as "New With Tags"...so although I was very explicit about the condition in my text description, if the buyer didn't read that, he may still think he got NWT jeans for $50. Ugh. I just messaged him and pointed out the glitch--hope he's ok with it :S


----------



## LoveMyMarc

When someone asks to see detailed photos of something, then never responds.


----------



## tranquilsoul

People who bid last minute and win, but don't pay and file a report saying that someone else was bidding without their permission, thus having eBay delete the whole listing and the list of bids/bidders!

Ugh, sold an LV speedy to someone who bidded last minute from Australia, and I guess she freaked out from the s&h price - like, really?  she never asked for quote and expects shipping from US to AU to be $15?  Geez.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Agreed people who bid in the last few minutes and then don't pay...I'm on my 3rd NPB this month!


----------



## Purse_Junior

i told myself i would never sell on ebay again but my brother has a large collection of video games that he hasn't touched for years. He'd like to recoup some cash back from them so I gave another chance selling on ebay.

Several transactions went smoothly, happy buyers with their happy games etc..
this one buyer i had, is PITA. He paid regular post shipping for his game, I've told him before that it would generally take 3-4 business days to get to him. I said if he needs to get it quicker, he can pay a little more for express service, okay, he said he can wait. 

I shipped this Monday and he got it today. He still complained my handling time was too long. Mind you the auction ended around 9pm on Sunday night and I shipped on Monday morning, long handling time? i don't think so. :censor:

anyway, he dinged my 5 star rating and left a false postive feedback regarding my handling. he's got the NERVE!!!


----------



## Purse_Junior

tranquilsoul said:


> People who bid last minute and win, but don't pay and file a report saying that someone else was bidding without their permission, thus having eBay delete the whole listing and the list of bids/bidders!
> 
> Ugh, sold an LV speedy to someone who bidded last minute from Australia, and I guess she freaked out from the s&h price - like, really? she never asked for quote and expects shipping from US to AU to be $15? Geez.


 
what a time waster! so sorry you had to deal with this 
i don't charge handling fee, I charge buyer what POST would cost me to ship their items. Often I get buyers messaging me on giving them postage discounts.


----------



## **Chanel**

I had a pet peeve today from a seller that sells Hermès scarves for a while now.

Saw a beautiful Hermès scarf on Ebay a few days ago that would go perfect with one of my bags. The starting bid wasn't bad so I placed a bid on it immediately. I really liked that scarf. There was no BIN option. I checked yesterday when the listing would end so that I wouldn't miss it and could higher my bid when neccessary and I saw that I was still the only bidder on it. Today I saw that seller cancelled my bid and ended the listing.
I was really disappointed so I contacted the seller and told her if I could know why she ended the listing as I was really interested in that scarf.
I got a reply soon after I sent her the email...seller told me that her sister saw the scarf and wanted to have it and she couldn't say no, that's why she cancelled my bid and ended the listing. 
Ugh...I know things like this can happen but I can't deny I was and I still am quite disappointed..

Seller said she would list the same scarf in another colorway soon but I told her I was only interested in the colorway of the one that goes to her sister now as it would be a perfect match with one of my bags.


----------



## BeenBurned

**Chanel** said:


> I had a pet peeve today from a seller that sells Hermès scarves for a while now.
> 
> Saw a beautiful Hermès scarf on Ebay a few days ago that would go perfect with one of my bags. The starting bid wasn't bad so I placed a bid on it immediately. I really liked that scarf. There was no BIN option. I checked yesterday when the listing would end so that I wouldn't miss it and could higher my bid when neccessary and I saw that I was still the only bidder on it. Today I saw that seller cancelled my bid and ended the listing.
> I was really disappointed so I contacted the seller and told her if I could know why she ended the listing as I was really interested in that scarf.
> I got a reply soon after I sent her the email...seller told me that her sister saw the scarf and wanted to have it and she couldn't say no, that's why she cancelled my bid and ended the listing.
> Ugh...I know things like this can happen but I can't deny I was and I still am quite disappointed..
> 
> Seller said she would list the same scarf in another colorway soon but I told her I was only interested in the colorway of the one that goes to her sister now as it would be a perfect match with one of my bags.


My guess is that she ended the listing because she was afraid that with just one bidder, it wouldn't sell for as much as she wanted. 

Watch for the relisted item. I'm willing to bet that there's no sister who wants it.


----------



## ms_luxe_style

Buyers who bid last minute & then when theyve won the auction ask all their questions!! Even though I always state "please ask for any additional photos or ask any questions prior to the auction ending"
Or buyers who try to negotiate shipping fees, saying ' oh no, I don't need to have it sent insured, nothing will happen'
Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## shinymagpie

6 point plan

Step 1  - Click on the listing
Step 2 - look at the photos 
Step 3 - click on the description and shipping (if you are on eBay mobile you have to click on description and then also full description).:reading:
Step 4 - ask questions 
Step 5 - weigh it up.
Step 6 - Bid!

Steps 2 & 3 can be done in any order 
  but must be done
     before 
        4, 5 and 6. 

Shortcutting from 1 direct to 6 can lead to 

This was prompted by a recent bidder who went straight to 6 then got cold feet in the last hour of the auction. It was not pretty.

1 through 6 will lead to unicorns, sunshine and daisies.


----------



## **Chanel**

BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that she ended the listing because she was afraid that with just one bidder, it wouldn't sell for as much as she wanted.
> 
> Watch for the relisted item. I'm willing to bet that there's no sister who wants it.


 
For a moment that thought has crossed my mind too, *BeenBurned*. But in cases like this, I'd like to give people the benefit of the doubt. Things like this do happen, it doesn't mean I think it's ok what she did though.
I would be really disappointed in this seller if she is going to relist it indeed but we will see .


----------



## mizsunshyne

Sellers who ask to be paid through PP only through gift option.


----------



## puppynapper

I had a buyer make me an offer, which I accepted.  THEN she asked me for more photos, to "get a feel for whether the item is authentic," which is fine by me, so I sent her more photos.  THEN she says she "will sleep on it" and give me a firm answer the next day.  The next day, she says she "just can't get over the color" and hopes I find another buyer.  :weird:  She never mentioned anything about the color, which is clearly shown in the original photos in my listing.  So irritating.  Ask all your questions first, make an offer only when you are sure that you want to purchase the item, and stop wasting my time!


----------



## floriade

ms_luxe_style said:
			
		

> Buyers who bid last minute & then when theyve won the auction ask all their questions!! Even though I always state "please ask for any additional photos or ask any questions prior to the auction ending"
> Or buyers who try to negotiate shipping fees, saying ' oh no, I don't need to have it sent insured, nothing will happen'
> Grrrrrrrr!



Agree, hate those buyers! Those type of buyers always around tho sadly


----------



## poptarts

**Chanel** said:
			
		

> I had a pet peeve today from a seller that sells Hermès scarves for a while now.
> 
> Saw a beautiful Hermès scarf on Ebay a few days ago that would go perfect with one of my bags. The starting bid wasn't bad so I placed a bid on it immediately. I really liked that scarf. There was no BIN option. I checked yesterday when the listing would end so that I wouldn't miss it and could higher my bid when neccessary and I saw that I was still the only bidder on it. Today I saw that seller cancelled my bid and ended the listing.
> I was really disappointed so I contacted the seller and told her if I could know why she ended the listing as I was really interested in that scarf.
> I got a reply soon after I sent her the email...seller told me that her sister saw the scarf and wanted to have it and she couldn't say no, that's why she cancelled my bid and ended the listing.
> Ugh...I know things like this can happen but I can't deny I was and I still am quite disappointed..
> 
> Seller said she would list the same scarf in another colorway soon but I told her I was only interested in the colorway of the one that goes to her sister now as it would be a perfect match with one of my bags.



I'm sorry to hear this. I know the feeling of craving for a particular colorway. Give her the benefit of the doubt or like someone had mentioned before she might relist the item again. It is very dissapointing but I hope you'll find your scarf one way or another 

I would like to point out and applaud you for the action of checking up on the items you're bidding. This is something all buyers should do. I understand we all have busy lives and that's why some use sniper services but I cannot tell you how many times I've had buyers wanting to cancel a transaction because they "didn't mean to bid" or someone else bid on it without their permission. You should be responsible for any activities on your account. I've had three this month already. How difficult is it to keep your eBay info away from your children so they don't abuse it (assuming that's the truth and not just buyers remorse).


----------



## shopaholism

When sellers randomly decide to wait 6 days to ship your item (narrowly avoiding the 7 day lag that violates Ebay policy)...I asked if she'd gotten a tracking number "by chance" and she admitted to only shipping them out last Saturday (when I won the item on 11/27, the previous Sunday) because she has small children and is in school. Between free carrier pickup and the fact that I usually manage same-day shipping even as a FT grad student...she has no excuse. She did have a tracking number for me, but that hasn't been updated at all since she printed it on Saturday, so I'm thinking the package could be forever MIA...


----------



## BigPurseSue

shopaholism said:


> When sellers randomly decide to wait 6 days to ship your item (narrowly avoiding the 7 day lag that violates Ebay policy)...I asked if she'd gotten a tracking number "by chance" and she admitted to only shipping them out last Saturday (when I won the item on 11/27, the previous Sunday) because she has small children and is in school. Between free carrier pickup and the fact that I usually manage same-day shipping even as a FT grad student...she has no excuse. She did have a tracking number for me, but that hasn't been updated at all since she printed it on Saturday, so I'm thinking the package could be forever MIA...


 
Whenever I start to feel impatient with an ebay seller taking a while to ship I think of all the major online retailers I've purchased from who usually take at least 3-4 days to ship, sometimes much longer. And they have full-time employees with warehouses and inventory databases. Amazon for instance. QVC.com. LL.Bean. Walmart.com. There have been items I've ordered from Amazon that they have in stock but have still taken them two weeks to ship. Meanwhile most ebay sellers are some mom packing up things on the kitchen table between taking care of the kids and maybe working full-time to boot. And not everyone lives five minutes from a post office. So I try to cut them slack and curb the impatience. That's my perspective.     

In general I'm invariably shocked at how fast most ebay sellers do ship. Usually in under 48 hours when most major online retailers can't do that (with the exception of Zappos of course).


----------



## threadbender

BigPurseSue said:


> Whenever I start to feel impatient with an ebay seller taking a while to ship I think of all the major online retailers I've purchased from who usually take at least 3-4 days to ship, sometimes much longer. And they have full-time employees with warehouses and inventory databases. Amazon for instance. QVC.com. LL.Bean. Walmart.com. There have been items I've ordered from Amazon that they have in stock but have still taken them two weeks to ship. Meanwhile most ebay sellers are some mom packing up things on the kitchen table between taking care of the kids and maybe working full-time to boot. And not everyone lives five minutes from a post office. So I try to cut them slack and curb the impatience. That's my perspective.
> 
> In general I'm invariably shocked at how fast most ebay sellers do ship. Usually in under 48 hours when most major online retailers can't do that (with the exception of Zappos of course).




Great point! I am pleasantly surprised at how quickly sellers ship. I am trying to sell a few things and that does make me nervous; that buyers expect immediate shipment.


----------



## lovely64

BigPurseSue said:


> Whenever I start to feel impatient with an ebay seller taking a while to ship I think of all the major online retailers I've purchased from who usually take at least 3-4 days to ship, sometimes much longer. And they have full-time employees with warehouses and inventory databases. Amazon for instance. QVC.com. LL.Bean. Walmart.com. There have been items I've ordered from Amazon that they have in stock but have still taken them two weeks to ship. Meanwhile most ebay sellers are some mom packing up things on the kitchen table between taking care of the kids and maybe working full-time to boot. And not everyone lives five minutes from a post office. So I try to cut them slack and curb the impatience. That's my perspective.
> 
> In general I'm invariably shocked at how fast most ebay sellers do ship. Usually in under 48 hours when most major online retailers can't do that (with the exception of Zappos of course).


 Good point. I buy alot from NAP and Luisaviaroma and they ship very quickly. I get frustrated when I buy from matches or stylebop because they take longer.

I ship the same day I get paid or the day after. There are sellers who only ship when their PP funds have cleared into their bank accounts. That´s insane IMO.


----------



## tatertot

Sellers that never communicate and/or put in the tracking number. I don't want to bug them but after a week I'd like to know where my item is. If the number is updated I can find out myself without bothering the seller. This is lower ticket items (under 500$), anything above 500$ I would expect/hope for communication.


----------



## limom

Sellers who claim items are New without tags when items have been used.
I have had so many negative experiences that I won't even look at any items. Period.


----------



## LindaP

shopaholism said:


> When sellers randomly decide to wait 6 days to ship your item (narrowly avoiding the 7 day lag that violates Ebay policy)...I asked if she'd gotten a tracking number "by chance" and she admitted to only shipping them out last Saturday (when I won the item on 11/27, the previous Sunday) because she has small children and is in school. Between free carrier pickup and the fact that I usually manage same-day shipping even as a FT grad student...she has no excuse. She did have a tracking number for me, but that hasn't been updated at all since she printed it on Saturday, so I'm thinking the package could be forever MIA...



Slow shipping is one of my biggest pet peeves so I can relate!


----------



## Mixedbag

MarneeB said:


> I agree. I guess I should have been more clear  in my statement. Modeling a bag is no big deal & can be helpful. I  meant wearing clothes & shoes (that are new) is what I don't care  for.



But at some point, assuming they purchased it for themselves, they had  to have tried it on at the store/home.  Do you differentiate between an  initial try-on and a modeling-for-ebay-try-on?



LindaP said:


> I don't ever chase a buyer down for feedback,  I don't want to open a can of worms that might be perfectly happy closed, haha.   I do go ahead and leave feedback for them and if they want to leave feedback for me great, if not then I'll assume they're happy,  just not that concerned with leaving feedback.  Some do and some don't.



+1.  Don't get me wrong, I am peeved by buyers who leave no feedback, but as LindaP posted, I don't want to open a can of worms by seeking their feedback. To me, lack of feedback signals that the buyer is not 100% happy with their purchase.  Ebay is good about reminding sellers and buyers to leave feedback, so if a buyer does not, it's either because they cannot be bothered or because they're just not thrilled with their purchase (for whatever reason).


----------



## shopaholism

BigPurseSue said:


> Meanwhile most ebay sellers are some mom packing up things on the kitchen table between taking care of the kids and maybe working full-time to boot. And not everyone lives five minutes from a post office. So I try to cut them slack and curb the impatience. That's my perspective.



That's probably true in a lot of cases, but this seller admitted she lives 3 minutes from the post office :/ I would also think that cutting out a lot of the overhead that major retailers deal with (getting things from warehouses, dealing with several employees, etc) would actually speed up shipping time...but then again, that's just me and my same-day shipping


----------



## shopaholism

Mixedbag said:


> +1.  Don't get me wrong, I am peeved by buyers who leave no feedback, but as LindaP posted, I don't want to open a can of worms by seeking their feedback. To me, lack of feedback signals that the buyer is not 100% happy with their purchase.  Ebay is good about reminding sellers and buyers to leave feedback, so if a buyer does not, it's either because they cannot be bothered or because they're just not thrilled with their purchase (for whatever reason).



That probably explains a lot of cases, but I've also seen that relatively new Ebayers (<20 feedback) also tend not to leave fb, probably because they don't log into Ebay often enough to remember to, or they don't realize how important it is. I tend to attract a lot of these newbies and they almost never leave fb.


----------



## Mixedbag

shopaholism said:


> That probably explains a lot of cases, but I've also seen that relatively new Ebayers (<20 feedback) also tend not to leave fb, probably because they don't log into Ebay often enough to remember to, or they don't realize how important it is. I tend to attract a lot of these newbies and they almost never leave fb.



Very good point!


----------



## shopaholism

Yeah, the nice thing about newbie ebayers is that they probably don't know how to manipulate the system (if the thought even crossed their mind), so they could be less likely to try and scam you.


----------



## **Chanel**

poptarts said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I know the feeling of craving for a particular colorway. Give her the benefit of the doubt or like someone had mentioned before she might relist the item again. It is very dissapointing but I hope you'll find your scarf one way or another
> 
> I would like to point out and applaud you for the action of checking up on the items you're bidding. This is something all buyers should do. I understand we all have busy lives and that's why some use sniper services but I cannot tell you how many times I've had buyers wanting to cancel a transaction because they "didn't mean to bid" or someone else bid on it without their permission. You should be responsible for any activities on your account. I've had three this month already. How difficult is it to keep your eBay info away from your children so they don't abuse it (assuming that's the truth and not just buyers remorse).


 
I haven't seen her relisting the scarf yet. But even if she would, I wouldn't buy it anymore as I found some other scarves in the meantime .
Btw, I had the same pet peeve one week ago. Was watching a nice bracelet that I would love to have. 4 days to go... 2 days later.. 'poof'. Disappeared ush:.

I'm sorry to hear you had a few PITA buyers. I only bid when I really want an item. And nobody else has access to my Ebay account. Except my dog but if he wants something, he would rather search for cookies instead of a bag or a scarf .


----------



## poptarts

**Chanel** said:


> I haven't seen her relisting the scarf yet. But even if she would, I wouldn't buy it anymore as I found some other scarves in the meantime .
> Btw, I had the same pet peeve one week ago. Was watching a nice bracelet that I would love to have. 4 days to go... 2 days later.. 'poof'. Disappeared ush:.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you had a few PITA buyers. I only bid when I really want an item. And nobody else has access to my Ebay account. Except my dog but if he wants something, he would rather search for cookies instead of a bag or a scarf .




Ooo, what did you get? I've been really good with H for the past few months but lately I'm feeling the shopping bug 

I agree, you should only bid if it's something you are serious about purchasing; and if you don't want to run the risk of unauthorized purchases on your account, don't give out your info


----------



## **Chanel**

poptarts said:


> Ooo, what did you get? I've been really good with H for the past few months but lately I'm feeling the shopping bug
> 
> I agree, you should only bid if it's something you are serious about purchasing; and if you don't want to run the risk of unauthorized purchases on your account, don't give out your info


 
Ohh, don't get me started about the shopping bug . Me too, I've been really good as well for the past few months until I got a call that my order was arrived. And you know how that goes...you see a matching scarf...then another one and even another one. You can't pick so you decide to take them all. Suddenly, you see some other goodies that you really like....And then I haven't said a word yet about the twillies I just bought :shame:. 
Now everything is in it's boxes, waiting until X-Mas. Will most probably do a reveal between X-Mas and New Year. If I can resist them for so long .

Btw, you are such a sweet daughter. I just saw the beautiful gift you have for your mother. I am sure she will love it! All these Lagoon pics are killing me, I am starting to like the color more and more .


----------



## tatertot

Silly buyers submitting their offers with a rude comment about how crappy your item is in the hopes you'll accept since it's so crappy LOL


----------



## ladyash

Listings that will show the dustbag, box, care cards, price tag, gift receipt etc. Then in the huge description of the item they have posted that you must request the "extras" shown in the picture or you won't get them. 
I just feel like if it's in the picture it should be included without having to jump through hoops to get what is pictured. If they don't want to include those things then don't show them in the picture!


----------



## lpaigenyc

What drives me crazy is when I actually bid on something only to have the auction ended early by the seller who cancelled all bids.  It's happened to me twice.  The one time I was really buggered was when I bid on a MBMJ handbag I fell in love with, three days before the auction ended all bids were cancelled and the auction ended.  I sent the seller a message asking what happened and she said her sister decided she wanted the purse.


----------



## poptarts

**Chanel** said:


> Ohh, don't get me started about the shopping bug .  Me too, I've been really good as well for the past few months until I  got a call that my order was arrived. And you know how that goes...you  see a matching scarf...then another one and even another one. You can't  pick so you decide to take them all. Suddenly, you see some other  goodies that you really like....And then I haven't said a word yet about  the twillies I just bought :shame:.
> Now everything is in it's boxes, waiting until X-Mas. Will most probably  do a reveal between X-Mas and New Year. If I can resist them for so  long .
> 
> Btw, you are such a sweet daughter. I just saw the beautiful gift you  have for your mother. I am sure she will love it! All these Lagoon pics  are killing me, I am starting to like the color more and more .



You are my hero. I do not have the will power to stay still if there's an orange box in the house  Can't wait to see your reveal!

Thanks so much. I actually had wanted a Lindy in that color myself a while back but never saw one so I just stopped looking for the shade altogether. Now that I've gotten her the bag my blue crush is back. Uh oh. 






tatertot said:


> Silly buyers submitting their offers with a rude comment about how crappy your item is in the hopes you'll accept since it's so crappy LOL



I had the exact same thing happen to me once. I listed a brand new Hermes Picotin and one seller offered me $50 because she said "it's just a bucket isn't it?". I laughed so hard I wasn't even offended


----------



## jen_sparro

Sellers who jerk you around by not answering honestly, I've been dealing with a seller recently who is driving me up the wall, I sent them an email offering the amount the seller had said previously was the minimum they would accept for an item (which currently isn't listed after no bids on it twice) and three days later still no reply! If you don't want the sale that's cool, but just let me know


----------



## **Chanel**

poptarts said:


> You are my hero. I do not have the will power to stay still if there's an orange box in the house  Can't wait to see your reveal!
> 
> Thanks so much. I actually had wanted a Lindy in that color myself a while back but never saw one so I just stopped looking for the shade altogether. Now that I've gotten her the bag my blue crush is back. Uh oh.


 
Lol . I must admit, I just caught myself staring at the big orange box even though I know what's in it, crazy huh ?

I think the Lagoon color is gorgeous, maybe you should get something for yourself as well in this beautiful color.
There's also a new color called 'Menthe' for next year but I don't know if it's very close to Lagoon.
Anyway, I hope you will find something nice for yourself as well, I think you deserve it after you got your mother such a beautiful gift .


----------



## ladyash

Sellers who won't reply to you! Ugh I joined bonanza because a seller has a wristlet listed that I need to own but it says if you are international to contact them for shipping quotes. I messaged them a week ago asking what shipping was to Canada and no reply and they haven't sold the item yet...SERIOUSLY? If I didn't want the wristlet so badly I would just move on and buy from someone else but it's the only listing for what I want so far!!!


----------



## poptarts

**Chanel** said:


> Lol . I must admit, I just caught myself staring at the big orange box even though I know what's in it, crazy huh ?
> 
> I think the Lagoon color is gorgeous, maybe you should get something for yourself as well in this beautiful color.
> There's also a new color called 'Menthe' for next year but I don't know if it's very close to Lagoon.
> Anyway, I hope you will find something nice for yourself as well, I think you deserve it after you got your mother such a beautiful gift .




Ooo, will keep an eye out for this new shade. This is bad..


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Buyers who email me after auction ends w/no bids and asks if item is still available...then asks for half of my starting price (which is usually half of retail as it is).

Buyers that lead you on...for days...then back out. 

When it comes to looking at Barbies (I collect those as well), as a newbie collector it bugs me to NO END when sellers only have one pic (usually a stock pic) of a Barbie. It's 15 cents, people...that's peanuts when you are selling Barbies $150+!

Also, stock pics of bags...I will never buy from a seller who only uses stock pics. I don't care if they are included, but not the only pic.

/rant over


----------



## meowninjacat

ladyash said:


> Sellers who won't reply to you! Ugh I joined bonanza because a seller has a wristlet listed that I need to own but it says if you are international to contact them for shipping quotes. I messaged them a week ago asking what shipping was to Canada and no reply and they haven't sold the item yet...SERIOUSLY? If I didn't want the wristlet so badly I would just move on and buy from someone else but it's the only listing for what I want so far!!!



^this. -.-


----------



## mizsunshyne

PickyCoachLover said:


> Buyers that lead you on...for days...then back out.


 This. Ugh.

Unconfirmed addresses bug me.


----------



## cla225

Is this legit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290642686852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mizsunshyne

cla225 said:


> Is this legit?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290642686852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Your best bet is to take it to the Coach AT Thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html

You will need more photos for authentication. Best of luck!


----------



## kweber

LindaP said:


> When a seller lists a bag that has spots or stains and says something like...easily cleaned,  i'm sure it can be cleaned, i'm sure this would rub out, etc.   Really, if so easily corrected then why not do so before listing it?


I always think the same thing......bugs the crap out of me.  Just list the problem not your advice for fixing it.


----------



## shopaholism

kweber said:


> I always think the same thing......bugs the crap out of me.  Just list the problem not your advice for fixing it.



I don't find this a problem, as long as you have concrete solutions (not just saying "it can be fixed/cleaned")...if I have a pair of jeans with hem damage, like a heel/stiletto hole above the hem, I'll say "this can be hemmed off by hemming to ___ inches or shorter" or I might point out some fading near the hems of a super-dark wash jean, then suggest the use of a fabric marker to color it back in if the buyer can't afford to cut any length. I've also offered to patch distress holes (at no extra charge if the hole is small or wasn't factory-made, and for a small fee if it's a large area of intentional distress)


----------



## lightdays

ladyash said:


> *Sellers who won't reply to you!* Ugh I joined bonanza because a seller has a wristlet listed that I need to own but it says if you are international to contact them for shipping quotes. I messaged them a week ago asking what shipping was to Canada and no reply and they haven't sold the item yet...SERIOUSLY? If I didn't want the wristlet so badly I would just move on and buy from someone else but it's the only listing for what I want so far!!!



*This omg this drives me up the wall.*


----------



## ladyash

lightdays said:


> *This omg this drives me up the wall.*



Yep...and as of today I have still not received a reply back and the listing is still there!!!! I've already moved on and bought something else but it's annoying because I really wanted a specific one. Hopefully another one surfaces on ebay later for me.


----------



## shinymagpie

LindaP said:


> When a seller lists a bag that has spots or stains and says something like...easily cleaned,  i'm sure it can be cleaned, i'm sure this would rub out, etc.   Really, if so easily corrected then why not do so before listing it?





shopaholism said:


> I don't find this a problem, as long as you have concrete solutions (not just saying "it can be fixed/cleaned")...if I have a pair of jeans with hem damage, like a heel/stiletto hole above the hem, I'll say "this can be hemmed off by hemming to ___ inches or shorter" or I might point out some fading near the hems of a super-dark wash jean, then suggest the use of a fabric marker to color it back in if the buyer can't afford to cut any length. I've also offered to patch distress holes (at no extra charge if the hole is small or wasn't factory-made, and for a small fee if it's a large area of intentional distress)





kweber said:


> I always think the same thing......bugs the crap out of me.  Just list the problem not your advice for fixing it.



With some items, particularly designer ones, there is a good reason not to clean it, but to list it as easily cleaned. This is because some designers will refuse to do  cleaning, repairs or fixes of their products if someone else has had a go already. So it could devalue the item.  In this case, the item being in original condition is actually important.

For a non-designer item, there is no reason not to clean it, unless it is some kind of special antique!


----------



## yellow08

Ridiculous high US shipping on small inexpensive items. $25 to ship a $10 shirt? or charging $15-25 for shipping when you use a $8.00 USPS flat fee box


----------



## Schientist

yellow08 said:


> Ridiculous high US shipping on small inexpensive items. $25 to ship a $10 shirt? or charging $15-25 for shipping when you use a $8.00 USPS flat fee box


 
Yup, especially now that fees get charged on shipping too. Not only are they not saving any money, it's annoying!


----------



## shopaholism

yellow08 said:


> Ridiculous high US shipping on small inexpensive items. $25 to ship a $10 shirt?



Unfortunately, if you're selling via Ebay and need to use a guaranteed trackable method, there's no way around this. Express is the only one that offers protection for both seller and buyer that will also satisfy fleabay. (I've done Priority shipping for int'l buyers, but I make them go off-Ebay for that)


----------



## mspera

Sellers who don't post feedback. I just don't get it. I get my item and am always excited. I am quick to post feedback - usually same day. . With having technology at our fingertips, it takes literally seconds / a minute to do it from your phone. 

And, when you message them kindly letting them know you left them positive feedback for the transaction and they don't even reply after that with feedback. 

I think I have gotten to the point where I am just letting it go. It's not a huge deal - I got my item - they got paid - but feedback is nice 

Also, pricey shipping when it's unnecessary.  I was going to purchase 1 nail polish from a person that lived here in northern California (like an hour from me) - she wanted 10.95 to ship it USPS. Really? Come on. I even messaged her about it to see if there was a possibility of lowering he cost of the shipping and she claimed it was for safe packaging and materials to prepare it for shipping. Lol   Smiles.. 

Rant over - I know my tPF gals always understand. Glad I stumbled on this thread - I have kind of always wanted to share those pet peeves but never really had anybody to talk about it with . (or the need to - its not a huge deal, but I actually feel a little better)    Just expressing things sometimes helps!!


----------



## Rachel88

mspera said:


> Sellers who don't post feedback. I just don't get it. I get my item and am always excited. I am quick to post feedback - usually same day. . With having technology at our fingertips, it takes literally seconds / a minute to do it from your phone.
> 
> And, when you message them kindly letting them know you left them positive feedback for the transaction and they don't even reply after that with feedback.
> 
> I think I have gotten to the point where I am just letting it go. It's not a huge deal - I got my item - they got paid - but feedback is nice
> 
> Also, pricey shipping when it's unnecessary.  I was going to purchase 1 nail polish from a person that lived here in northern California (like an hour from me) - she wanted 10.95 to ship it USPS. Really? Come on. I even messaged her about it to see if there was a possibility of lowering he cost of the shipping and she claimed it was for safe packaging and materials to prepare it for shipping. Lol   Smiles..
> 
> Rant over - I know my tPF gals always understand. Glad I stumbled on this thread - I have kind of always wanted to share those pet peeves but never really had anybody to talk about it with . (or the need to - its not a huge deal, but I actually feel a little better)    Just expressing things sometimes helps!!



I have experienced the same thing. Though most time the sellers do leave feedback, there has been enough times when they didn't. And I always leave feedback right after having received the item and ..nothing, it can be a bit annoying.

Once I wanted to buy a cup (collectors item) and it cost say 20 dollars, and shipping was 40 dollars  so I didn't get it, it isn't worth it then. But you win some, you lose some.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Sellers that have a best offer option but don't really budge on the price. I'm not expecting anything crazy but seriously I've had sellers only budge $3 or $4. It's like what's the point.


----------



## BeenBurned

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Sellers that have a best offer option but don't really budge on the price. I'm not expecting anything crazy but seriously I've had sellers only budge $3 or $4. It's like what's the point.


Or buyers who make offers of 50% off the price when the seller has a b.o.

Both sides have to be reasonable in their expectations.


----------



## LindaP

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Sellers that have a best offer option but don't really budge on the price. I'm not expecting anything crazy but seriously I've had sellers only budge $3 or $4. It's like what's the point.


 
I've seen this, I think what they really want is their BIN so why bother with the OBO af all?


----------



## ladyash

I love the auctions that have a bid starting price at say 39.99 and then the buy it now price is 45 LOL! Mind you I just won one of these auctions by bidding but I just found it amusing that they would start bids out at 5 less than the BIN price.


----------



## shopaholism

ladyash said:


> I love the auctions that have a bid starting price at say 39.99 and then the buy it now price is 45 LOL! Mind you I just won one of these auctions by bidding but I just found it amusing that they would start bids out at 5 less than the BIN price.



The reason for this is that Ebay provides 50 free auction-style listings per month, and they also allow you to add a BIN for free. Thus, it's basically a way to get free weeklong BIN listings (I do this for all my seasonal items--no use paying 50 cents a month to list a pair of shorts in the fall). For smart sellers who don't want to start the bidding low and risk losing a lot of $ on the item, they'll put the opening bid as close to the BIN as they're allowed to (10% less).


----------



## ladyash

shopaholism said:


> The reason for this is that Ebay provides 50 free auction-style listings per month, and they also allow you to add a BIN for free. Thus, it's basically a way to get free weeklong BIN listings (I do this for all my seasonal items--no use paying 50 cents a month to list a pair of shorts in the fall). For smart sellers who don't want to start the bidding low and risk losing a lot of $ on the item, they'll put the opening bid as close to the BIN as they're allowed to (10% less).



Ok that makes a bit more sense but I still don't get why they wouldn't maybe up the bin price a bit more so that it looks like you are getting a better deal or something LOL!


----------



## shopaholism

ladyash said:


> Ok that makes a bit more sense but I still don't get why they wouldn't maybe up the bin price a bit more so that it looks like you are getting a better deal or something LOL!



Eh, a lot of buyers these days would rather just hit the BIN and get it over with than bid and wait up to a week for the listing to end. From my end, as well, the BIN is better because I've set it to Immediate Payment Required, so NPBs are impossible to get that way (because the listing will never actually end if the buyer doesn't pay). So, really, the only reason I have the auction option up there at all is because they're offering it free.


----------



## ladyash

shopaholism said:


> Eh, a lot of buyers these days would rather just hit the BIN and get it over with than bid and wait up to a week for the listing to end. From my end, as well, the BIN is better because I've set it to Immediate Payment Required, so NPBs are impossible to get that way (because the listing will never actually end if the buyer doesn't pay). So, really, the only reason I have the auction option up there at all is because they're offering it free.



ah ok. I don't sell on ebay just buy so I had no idea the settings could be different. It just looked silly from my end LOL! I can wait a week so I always bid when possible especially with my shipping being so high for being in Canada so if I can save money on the actual price I will bid rather then BIN.


----------



## MarneeB

It gets on my nerves to read listings that say they will not take returns (which I understand cause it's a hassle) so look at the picture(s) very closely, then the ONE picture they post is blurry! Also sellers that want to sell a high dollar item but only put one picture in the auction. I know I can ask for more, but I think the seller should do a little more work and post plenty of pics.


----------



## kweber

MarneeB said:


> It gets on my nerves to read listings that say they will not take returns (which I understand cause it's a hassle) so look at the picture(s) very closely, then the ONE picture they post is blurry! Also sellers that want to sell a high dollar item but only put one picture in the auction. I know I can ask for more, but I think the seller should do a little more work and post plenty of pics.


 
I completely agree with you 100%. It is irritating to ask for additional pictures.  I feel like on most items I bid on I have to ask for more.  Why don't they just include them?!? Seems to be more work to email them to everyone that asks.  Is there a reason people do this, other than they are to cheap to pay a few cents.


----------



## shopaholism

kweber said:


> I completely agree with you 100%. It is irritating to ask for additional pictures.  I feel like on most items I bid on I have to ask for more.  Why don't they just include them?!? Seems to be more work to email them to everyone that asks.  Is there a reason people do this, other than they are to cheap to pay a few cents.



Seriously--especially because you don't actually have to pay for extra pictures if you know the slightest thing about HTML code. In fact, most picture-hosting sites will provide the direct image code to place in your item descriptions...which means I've never paid for an extra image. (Photobucket also makes thumbnails automatically when you upload, so I use those to link to the actual pics, and my listings look that much more professional with no work on my part!)


----------



## ckarachr

One of my biggest pet peeves is the old "my kid was playing on the computer and accidentally bid on your item".


----------



## chicNclassy

I hate it when someone wants my item but doesn't agree with the prices I set. There is this one person who has been messaging me for a week about one of my items. They want it for a cheaper price. I'm sorry but if I don't put a best offer option up or mention in my listing that I am open to offers, I don't really want people trying to haggle. Ugh.


----------



## lpaigenyc

ckarachr said:
			
		

> One of my biggest pet peeves is the old "my kid was playing on the computer and accidentally bid on your item".



LOL!  Although I'm sure that in the 9 out of 10 cases of people saying this are lying, I have to say this happened to my friend.  She was checking out a Chanel bag on EBay and had it up on the computer screen.  Her 10 year old daughter had watched her mom bid on items all the time so she decides to bid on the handbag because she thought her grandma would really like it. (my friend was checking out Chanel bags for her mom who wanted one).  My friend was making dinner and when she finally went back to check on the auction she discovered she was the winning bid, owing $1,239!  We were talking on the phone at the time when she found out and I thought she was going to have a heart attack!   Luckily enough, for the seller and her daughter, her mom said that was fine and now is the proud owner of the bag her granddaughter bid on 'just for her'!


----------



## ckarachr

lpaigenyc said:


> LOL! Although I'm sure that in the 9 out of 10 cases of people saying this are lying, I have to say this happened to my friend. She was checking out a Chanel bag on EBay and had it up on the computer screen. Her 10 year old daughter had watched her mom bid on items all the time so she decides to bid on the handbag because she thought her grandma would really like it. (my friend was checking out Chanel bags for her mom who wanted one). My friend was making dinner and when she finally went back to check on the auction she discovered she was the winning bid, owing $1,239! We were talking on the phone at the time when she found out and I thought she was going to have a heart attack! Luckily enough, for the seller and her daughter, her mom said that was fine and now is the proud owner of the bag her granddaughter bid on 'just for her'!


 

*LOL* that is too funny!  My encounter with this is for sure a scam though... the person put in an offer, and I accepted it.  The funny thing is, in the comments section they took the time to write out "thank you for your kind consideration"... so her 7 year old must be really smart, using big words like "consideration"  *LOL*.  Then she also told me how he is unemployed and is selling off her collection, meanwhile she has purchased several designer items in the last month.  *LOL* some people...


----------



## skislope15

Found my new pet peeve this week. Had a "buyer" using the term very losely, message me about a pair of shoes i have for sale, message was along the lines of hi i see you have these shoes for sale, do you know these shoes made designer sale? Would you mind just returning them so i can purchase them at sale price" ......urgh seriously wtf?

I wrote back...sure thing if you would kindly tell me where saks is located in canada i'd be sure to...maybe they got it because they didnt write back yet....


----------



## toucantookie

Vixxen said:


> Buyers who bid and then ask for special favors:
> 
> "I will be leaving for vacation to X, can you ship to my hotel?"
> "Please ship to my aunt's house, she will then mail it to me to my house here in Amsterdam."
> "Can you just ship regular USPS and adjust the shipping?"
> "Please don't do signature Confirmation since no one is home during the day."
> 
> I mean, I make all my policies so clear in the auctions! That is, when I did sell.


Oh my!  People really ask all that?!?  That is craziness...


----------



## toucantookie

skislope15 said:


> Found my new pet peeve this week. Had a "buyer" using the term very losely, message me about a pair of shoes i have for sale, message was along the lines of hi i see you have these shoes for sale, do you know these shoes made designer sale? Would you mind just returning them so i can purchase them at sale price" ......urgh seriously wtf?
> 
> I wrote back...sure thing if you would kindly tell me where saks is located in canada i'd be sure to...maybe they got it because they didnt write back yet....


LOL!  People are so bizarre!!!  I guess you never know what you are going to run into on ebay


----------



## lpaigenyc

ckarachr said:
			
		

> *LOL* that is too funny!  My encounter with this is for sure a scam though... the person put in an offer, and I accepted it.  The funny thing is, in the comments section they took the time to write out "thank you for your kind consideration"... so her 7 year old must be really smart, using big words like "consideration"  *LOL*.  Then she also told me how he is unemployed and is selling off her collection, meanwhile she has purchased several designer items in the last month.  *LOL* some people...



lmao!  she's got one smart 7 year old, not only does she use the word 'consideration' but she can spell it too!!!!


----------



## lpaigenyc

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Found my new pet peeve this week. Had a "buyer" using the term very losely, message me about a pair of shoes i have for sale, message was along the lines of hi i see you have these shoes for sale, do you know these shoes made designer sale? Would you mind just returning them so i can purchase them at sale price" ......urgh seriously wtf?
> 
> I wrote back...sure thing if you would kindly tell me where saks is located in canada i'd be sure to...maybe they got it because they didnt write back yet....



omg seriously???  I can't believe what idiots there are out there!  [shiver] it's actually scary!


----------



## ckarachr

lpaigenyc said:


> lmao! she's got one smart 7 year old, not only does she use the word 'consideration' but she can spell it too!!!!


 

*LOL*!!!


----------



## kml2887

skislope15 said:


> Found my new pet peeve this week. Had a "buyer" using the term very losely, message me about a pair of shoes i have for sale, message was along the lines of hi i see you have these shoes for sale, do you know these shoes made designer sale? Would you mind just returning them so i can purchase them at sale price" ......urgh seriously wtf?
> 
> I wrote back...sure thing if you would kindly tell me where saks is located in canada i'd be sure to...maybe they got it because they didnt write back yet....


 
Ugh, I had a similar experience. A buyer basically sent me a message saying how she had been desperately searching for this pair of shoes for the longest time, they were her holy grail etc...then starts lecturing me about how they had went to sale (over a year prior) and how I would never be able to sell them for the price I was asking (which was significantly less than retail anyway, and I had paid full price for them but couldn't return because they weren't even current season).  I kindly told her she was welcome to purchase them from NM at the sale price if she could still find a pair in stock. 


Another thing (not really a major pet peeve, but still annoying) i've noticed more often on auctions I've been watching is 2 bidders getting in bidding wars at the very start, with like 4 or 5 days remaining in the auction.  I don't buy or sell a ton on ebay, so maybe I'm missing something, but is there any advantage to doing this? :weird:


----------



## lpaigenyc

kml2887 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I had a similar experience. A buyer basically sent me a message saying how she had been desperately searching for this pair of shoes for the longest time, they were her holy grail etc...then starts lecturing me about how they had went to sale (over a year prior) and how I would never be able to sell them for the price I was asking (which was significantly less than retail anyway, and I had paid full price for them but couldn't return because they weren't even current season).  I kindly told her she was welcome to purchase them from NM at the sale price if she could still find a pair in stock.
> 
> Another thing (not really a major pet peeve, but still annoying) i've noticed more often on auctions I've been watching is 2 bidders getting in bidding wars at the very start, with like 4 or 5 days remaining in the auction.  I don't buy or sell a ton on ebay, so maybe I'm missing something, but is there any advantage to doing this? :weird:



I'm certainly no expert here but the only thing that comes to mind is either the seller, or her friends, get a bid war started to drive up the price as well as interest in the item?  This is my guess but someone more experienced might have a better idea!   
Personally, I've never understood why people start bidding so early on, I always wait until the last minute to bid.  I find if I bid early on an item, I always end up bidding more than I would have had I bid at the last minute.


----------



## Jaded81

Ok I certainly cannot compete with some of the idiots you poor ladies have encountered, but my biggest peeve is....

1)when people try to haggles on BUY IT NOW listings

Or

2)when people start asking if the item is authentic or have special requests or conditions, AFTER they bid/win the auction!!!! (eventhough the listing specifically states to ask questions BEFORE bidding!!!!)


----------



## shinymagpie

People who leave a 4 for an item posted within less than 24 hours....


----------



## poopsie

kml2887 said:


> Ugh, I had a similar experience. A buyer basically sent me a message saying how she had been desperately searching for this pair of shoes for the longest time, they were her holy grail etc...then starts lecturing me about how they had went to sale (over a year prior) and how I would never be able to sell them for the price I was asking (which was significantly less than retail anyway, and I had paid full price for them but couldn't return because they weren't even current season).  I kindly told her she was welcome to purchase them from NM at the sale price if she could still find a pair in stock.
> 
> 
> *Another thing (not really a major pet peeve, but still annoying) i've noticed more often on auctions I've been watching is 2 bidders getting in bidding wars at the very start, with like 4 or 5 days remaining in the auction.*  I don't buy or sell a ton on ebay, so maybe I'm missing something, but is there any advantage to doing this? :weird:




Of course this always happens every time I want to buy something. When I am selling it goes for opening bid with 20 watchers.


----------



## Mountain gal

From a buyer point of view, I don't understand why people bid before the auction is close to the end........ Don't thy realize they are driving the price up fo themselves!!!!!????  

Also don't understand why people pay more on eBay than the item s selling for in stores???? Was searching for iPads during the holidays and the bids were higher than on apple...... Baffled


----------



## JadaStormy

I tend to "stalk" ebay for items I want so many times I find things almost right after the seller posts them. I particularly hate when I ask a question about a BIN item and days pass and the seller never responds to my question and the item sells. This happens on bonzanza too.

I hate being outbid at the last minute and then see the item re-listed because the other person didn't pay.

I hate best offer auctions where the seller is only taking a little bit off the price, why not just post it as a BIN for the lowest price or don't allow best offers?

As a seller I hate that a zillion people will watch my auction and don't bid and continue to watch it when it's re-listed and STILL don't bid.

And if I'm selling off my older bags and buyers are nitpicking about little details. HELLO if the bag (or anything for that matter) is 8 years old it's not going to be like new! I started posting "if you want a flawless bag please go to the boutique!"


----------



## Seraphim

Fortunately I have never had such issues with ebayers (both buyers and sellers). I've had some buyers who payed late, but they did without me having to "remember" them. Although I have heard from friends, they've been ripped off. Now that I read all this, I feel very lucky that everything went well o.o
I seriously don't get why people are like that, I mean the wouldn't want to get ripped off either! So why would I do this to someone else? 
Maybe we are just to nice. 
I always tell myself that 70 % of the people have an IQ below 100, to figure out why they might behave like that =/


----------



## shopaholism

Another thing I find annoying is when I have a weeklong auction listing that has watchers; that listing goes unsold; so I relist...like 5 times...and the watchers are still watching the month-old expired listing and not my updated one! (I keep track of this because I only delete things from the "Unsold" column if they had 0 watchers, and the # of watchers is constantly updated as things change) Once I started selling, I resolved to be much better about updating my watch list so as not to lead sellers on like that.


----------



## emilu

Not really a pet peeve.  I have been receiving low ball offers on an authentic gucci purse (less than 15% of my BIN price).  Honestly I don't mind since I have automatic reject anyhow so I'm not even notified when they come in. One buyer bid $100 which was automatically rejected followed by $110, when my BIN was $800.  I though it was pretty funny, I mean maybe a seller is desperate enough to pounce on a low bid but (a) 12.5% is awfully low low low and (b) did she really think $10 would make a difference?  Haha, I mean i could see how it could if my BIN was closer to $200, but I guess I can't fault her for trying hahaha,


----------



## whateve

shopaholism said:


> Another thing I find annoying is when I have a weeklong auction listing that has watchers; that listing goes unsold; so I relist...like 5 times...and the watchers are still watching the month-old expired listing and not my updated one! (I keep track of this because I only delete things from the "Unsold" column if they had 0 watchers, and the # of watchers is constantly updated as things change) Once I started selling, I resolved to be much better about updating my watch list so as not to lead sellers on like that.


Yes!!! Currently I have an unsold item that have 5 watchers and the relisted item only has 1!


----------



## whateve

ladyash said:


> ah ok. I don't sell on ebay just buy so I had no idea the settings could be different. It just looked silly from my end LOL! I can wait a week so I always bid when possible especially with my shipping being so high for being in Canada so if I can save money on the actual price I will bid rather then BIN.


I do this all the time to get the free listings. Ebay makes you make the BIN at least 10% higher than the bid. I get a lot of people that do the BIN because it is a risk to wait. Once someone bids, the BIN goes away. The last purse I sold, someone wanted to do the BIN but someone had already bid so she couldn't. Then the purse ended up selling for $30 more than the BIN price. This actually happened to me once when I was bidding - I ended up spending more than the BIN price.


----------



## whateve

I don't understand people who don't crop their photos - sometimes you can see their bare feet below the purse and there was a seller who took all of her pictures in front of a bed that had a couple under the covers!
I have a problem with upside down or sideways photos of purses! Or people who use the inside or an extreme closeup for their first picture so you have to look at the listing to see what it is.
And pictures that don't show the correct color or pictures where the item looks different colors in different pictures so you don't know which one is correct.


----------



## shopaholism

whateve said:


> I don't understand people who don't crop their photos - sometimes you can see their bare feet below the purse and there was a seller who took all of her pictures in front of a bed that had a couple under the covers!


----------



## JadaStormy

Sellers that post one _tiny_ stock pic copied from another site and then when you ask for pics of the actual item they say," it looks just like the stock photo and you can go to the retailer's website for more pics." Um, what does YOUR bag look like? And who pays $$ for something they haven't actually seen? Laziness. And usually the items have low or no bids so you'd think the sellers would realize that's why.

I have no problem if the seller posts a stock pic to save money and then emails me pics. But refusing to send real pics is rather annoying.


----------



## missy_g

I won't email a seller for pics.  If they are too lazy to post them, they won't get my bid.  I understand if they run out of space for the pics because I know that sometimes you have to take a ton to authenticate a bag, but if they are using a stock pic and saying, email me, I won't email them.

I hate when sellers take only one pic of a bag and it's a bad pic anyway..to me that's almost the same as using a stock photo.  

I hate when buyers ask to end the auction early.  I always let my auctions run if there are bids.  One time I  listed a pair of Coach sunnies, and a buyer asked me to end the auction early so she could have them for her birthday.  The auction only had a day left and she ended up losing or not bidding anymore.  If she really wanted the item then IMO she should have bid to win.  It's not like they were going that high anyway, I didn't make any money on them, I sold them for what I paid really (probably lost money after the fees and such).

I also hate when people try get something for nothing.  I know when selling my bags on ebay I'm probably going to lose money.  I don't buy bags thinking I'm going to double what I paid.  I also only sell bags I never use, to buy another bag I will use.  

I have only had problems with one buyer.  She sent me a message saying her credit card wouldn't work when she bought and paid for a bag the day before she won my auction and the day after.  I ended up selling it to the person that lost the auction by a few bucks.


----------



## whateve

I won't buy a purse if it is a short strap shoulder bag and the seller includes a modeling picture of it on her shoulder and she is wearing something sleeveless. It makes me think there will be B.O. on the top of the purse.

I also hate it when sellers put up a bunch of listings without pictures or descriptions and intend to go back and add those in later. If I don't see it the first time I'm looking, I certainly am not going to go back looking for their listings.


----------



## whateve

People who claim they paid the price on the tag when the item is a Coach made for factory purse. (no one pays the tag price at Coach factory stores)

People who claim that the purse is authentic because they bought it at Macy's when it is an obvious fake that would never have been sold there.

Long time sellers who should know the listing rules, and say "I can't guarantee authenticity."


----------



## whateve

teeny, tiny pictures

Too much information, like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb11c330


----------



## whateve

Seraphim said:


> Fortunately I have never had such issues with ebayers (both buyers and sellers). I've had some buyers who payed late, but they did without me having to "remember" them. Although I have heard from friends, they've been ripped off. Now that I read all this, I feel very lucky that everything went well o.o
> I seriously don't get why people are like that, I mean the wouldn't want to get ripped off either! So why would I do this to someone else?
> Maybe we are just to nice.
> I always tell myself that 70 % of the people have an IQ below 100, to figure out why they might behave like that =/


Actually it is 50% of the people that have an IQ below 100


----------



## shopaholism

whateve said:


> Actually it is 50% of the people that have an IQ below 100



I've been telling myself this as well  (though it does seem like the lower one's IQ is, the more readily they tend to reproduce...sigh...)


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> teeny, tiny pictures
> 
> Too much information, like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb11c330



Oh my god! Who would even want to buy the purse?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> teeny, tiny pictures
> 
> Too much information, like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb11c330


The aunt who had a stroke and died also bought this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Koh...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb11dda4

This isn't funny if it's really true, but that aunt was quite a shopper!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/tikarox/m.h...088&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## shinymagpie

Nice words in feedback, which fail to cover the sound of stars being dinged.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BeenBurned said:


> The aunt who had a stroke and died also bought this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Koh...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb11dda4
> 
> This isn't funny if it's really true, but that aunt was quite a shopper!
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/tikarox/m.h...088&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p4340.l2562


 
Must have been young to have suffered a stroke.


----------



## MyMyMy

YOU HAVE THE SPACE FOR 12 PICS TAKE THEM OMG $1.00 for 12 pics!!!!! Spend the $1.00 you cheapo!


----------



## MyMyMy

emilu said:


> Not really a pet peeve.  I have been receiving low ball offers on an authentic gucci purse (less than 15% of my BIN price).  Honestly I don't mind since I have automatic reject anyhow so I'm not even notified when they come in. One buyer bid $100 which was automatically rejected followed by $110, when my BIN was $800.  I though it was pretty funny, I mean maybe a seller is desperate enough to pounce on a low bid but (a) 12.5% is awfully low low low and (b) did she really think $10 would make a difference?  Haha, I mean i could see how it could if my BIN was closer to $200, but I guess I can't fault her for trying hahaha,





LMFAO I hate when people do this!!!! I think that some people are so desperate to sell that they will accept the first thing that comes to them. Also, they may think what do they have to loose( they buyer)


----------



## whateve

MyMyMy said:


> YOU HAVE THE SPACE FOR 12 PICS TAKE THEM OMG $1.00 for 12 pics!!!!! Spend the $1.00 you cheapo!


Sometimes I want to tell them how to do HTML but then I figure I don't want to help the competition.

My pet peeve is about ebay: doesn't it seem like the enlarge feature doesn't make the pictures as big as they used to? Most of the time when I use it, it doesn't enlarge them at all.
Plus I hate that there are seller violations that you can't report them for because there isn't a category for it on the reporting form.


----------



## TKM69

Grrrrrrrrr......After sending off photos of loads of my bags to Consignment Stores, (only one had the courtesy to get back to me and say they didn't want any of it) I had to take the plunge and list it on ebay. I made sure I set up Buyer Requirements to block buyers with unpaid item strikes, in countries like Africa and also anyone with a PO Box address. So why, why, WHY was a buyer with a PO box address allowed and bid and then win? All I got from ebay was a message saying that a Buyer with a PO Box had won the auction and I can either ask them for a different address or cancel the transaction!!! What use is that? In the end I had to send it to the PO Box as the Buyer was hinting at giving bad feedback. Anyone else had this?????


----------



## shopaholism

^I didn't realize you could block buyers with a PO Box. Honestly, it doesn't seem like a bad deal to me--if the package is too big for the box, they will hold it at the post office until the buyer comes and gets it (so you might want to remind the buyer to do that, in case they neglect to leave a slip in her box)...much safer than the package being tossed on a doorstep and possibly stolen.


----------



## Seraphim

whateve said:


> Actually it is 50% of the people that have an IQ below 100



sry, I had the 70 % in my mind =/ Sometimes I feel like it's 95 %, but this is probably bacause I only notice people who behave like shmocks. 

Otherwise I don't think that being not that intelligent is an excuse for bad manners and scamming others. I mean if children understand that ripping someone off is forbidden, than I can claim this knowledge from grown-ups.

I am only 23 years old but sometimes I feel like a granny with my conception of whats ok and whats not.


----------



## rebelbabe

BeenBurned said:


> The aunt who had a stroke and died also bought this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Koh...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb11dda4
> 
> This isn't funny if it's really true, but that aunt was quite a shopper!
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/tikarox/m.h...088&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p4340.l2562




Must have been hauling all that stuff home from the store that gave his poor auntie the stroke!  Well no need for a will, eBay can butter his bread with all those fine NEW Coach items with tags still in place.....death aunt my butt.   

This really fries my turnips!  Why the stupid stories?  Just put your stuff up for sale you dweeb.


----------



## whateve

Seraphim said:


> sry, I had the 70 % in my mind =/ Sometimes I feel like it's 95 %, but this is probably bacause I only notice people who behave like shmocks.
> 
> Otherwise I don't think that being not that intelligent is an excuse for bad manners and scamming others. I mean if children understand that ripping someone off is forbidden, than I can claim this knowledge from grown-ups.
> 
> I am only 23 years old but sometimes I feel like a granny with my conception of whats ok and whats not.


I think that the auction format attracts dishonest people. If they are smart enough to use a computer, they should be smart enough to know how to behave in society.
There is no age requirement to have morals. I did notice when I was raising my children and running a business that a lot of parents did not teach their children to have a sense of responsibility. My children were often let down by friends who didn't have the decency to cancel an appointment. In our business, we had many employees who would just stop showing up.
There is also a cultural component to social behavior. There are a lot of immigrants that come from countries where it isn't considered wrong to rip someone off.
Unfortunately, the dishonest people make us more likely to distrust everyone.


----------



## whateve

rebelbabe said:


> Must have been hauling all that stuff home from the store that gave his poor auntie the stroke!  Well no need for a will, eBay can butter his bread with all those fine NEW Coach items with tags still in place.....death aunt my butt.
> 
> This really fries my turnips!  Why the stupid stories?  Just put your stuff up for sale you dweeb.


----------



## rebelbabe

I have had several auctions where there were a number of 'watchers' and even low bidders but the reserve was not met.  At the end of the auction I was emailed and asked things like "was I going to relist?", "are you interested in selling this still?", and this came not from the bidding parties.

These are people wanting to buy outside of eBay or wanting to be offered a 'second chance' offer (which I think is only available if you have bid).  

If they're interested why don't they bid? Of course I want to sell it, that's why I listed it, duh. I guess you'll just have to wait and see if I relist it buddy, that is what an auction is all about, buy it BEFORE the auction ends or forget about it.  

When one inquiry was directly and clearly in violation of eBay guidelines I reported it.  Note: eBay does 'fish' sometimes to test sellers and you are suppose to report that kind of activity.  So if its blatant, report it.


----------



## whateve

I get mad at sellers that don't do their research. They wildly overstate or understate the original price. Some of them can't even get the brand name right. They don't know the difference between Coach, Chanel and Guess. The worst ones are the ones that guarantee authenticity, but when you ask them a question, they say they don't know anything about the brand. They have figured out a way around the system. If the buyer doesn't figure out that something is fake, they can get away with it, but if the buyer does find out it is fake, they will take it back and claim that makes them honest.
And then there are those sellers who try to sneak one fake into a lot by hiding it partially behind another item and not mentioning the brand name. This is to fool the buyers into thinking that the item is authentic but the seller doesn't know anything about the brand. The buyers think they are getting a deal.


----------



## whateve

rebelbabe said:


> I have had several auctions where there were a number of 'watchers' and even low bidders but the reserve was not met.  At the end of the auction I was emailed and asked things like "was I going to relist?", "are you interested in selling this still?", and this came not from the bidding parties.
> 
> These are people wanting to buy outside of eBay or wanting to be offered a 'second chance' offer (which I think is only available if you have bid).
> 
> If they're interested why don't they bid? Of course I want to sell it, that's why I listed it, duh. I guess you'll just have to wait and see if I relist it buddy, that is what an auction is all about, buy it BEFORE the auction ends or forget about it.
> 
> When one inquiry was directly and clearly in violation of eBay guidelines I reported it.  Note: eBay does 'fish' sometimes to test sellers and you are suppose to report that kind of activity.  So if its blatant, report it.


I have had this happen too. I have also had a person contact me during the auction to ask about doing a buy it now directly through paypal to save me fees. Why would they care about saving me fees?
I didn't know ebay "fished." You are under no obligation to report them as long as you don't engage in any banned activity.


----------



## limom

^^ to rebel babe, I do this sometimes because I use a snipping service and sometimes I do not get the updates that my snipe is too low.
It does not hurt to ask IMO. I made deals with buyers that way.


----------



## shopaholism

whateve said:


> I have had this happen too. I have also had a person contact me during the auction to ask about doing a buy it now directly through paypal to save me fees. Why would they care about saving me fees?



Because they are hoping you'll pass the savings onto them  I understand that for bags with high price tags, the fees can be substantial (though I've never sold bags), so if you're not paying those fees, they assume you'll pass the $80-100 savings onto them. A lot of members have bought bags this way.


----------



## glitterpear83

whateve said:


> I get mad at sellers that don't do their research. They wildly overstate or understate the original price. Some of them can't even get the brand name right. They don't know the difference between Coach, Chanel and Guess.



These drive me bonkers too!  I love when you see an auction that says something like "this retails for $1000", but you can check the brand's website & it's only $500... crazy.

and the brands too.  I did a search for Coach on my local kijiji the other day & saw several fake Chanels & fake Guccis listed as Coach...  so silly!


----------



## whateve

I know this is nitpicking, but why do some sellers use the plural when they are only selling one item? I always look for the second item. The listing will say purses or wristlets, etc. when there is only one item for sale.


----------



## MyMyMy

VINTAGE DOES NOT MEAN MORE MONEY!  I hate when i see that! People are like Vintage....starting more than what is deserved lol.


----------



## MyMyMy

whateve said:


> Sometimes I want to tell them how to do HTML but then I figure I don't want to help the competition.
> 
> My pet peeve is about ebay: doesn't it seem like the enlarge feature doesn't make the pictures as big as they used to? Most of the time when I use it, it doesn't enlarge them at all.
> Plus I hate that there are seller violations that you can't report them for because there isn't a category for it on the reporting form.



I think it depends on the camera that is used. I have seen some get larger and some are still the same. I have the Ipad listings the pics are smaller than thumbnails


----------



## MarneeB

I can't stand seeing listings that show one picture and it's a stock photo and they tell you to look at the pictures and ask all questions before bidding! Or sellers that list their item as NWOT and in the description say it's 'like new' and only been used a few times. UGH! Used is used. Used AT ALL is used, and no longer new! Whew. I feel better.


----------



## shinymagpie

whateve said:


> I think that the auction format attracts dishonest people. If they are smart enough to use a computer, they should be smart enough to know how to behave in society.
> There is no age requirement to have morals. I did notice when I was raising my children and running a business that a lot of parents did not teach their children to have a sense of responsibility. My children were often let down by friends who didn't have the decency to cancel an appointment. In our business, we had many employees who would just stop showing up.
> There is also a cultural component to social behavior. *There are a lot of immigrants that come from countries where it isn't considered wrong to rip someone off.*
> Unfortunately, the dishonest people make us more likely to distrust everyone.


I'm an immigrant in the country I live in. I'm really not comfortable reading this. Ripping people off is not something limited by geographical borders. It's behavioral and learned. I also use auction formats, but I don't believe for a moment that my buyers are all dishonest.


----------



## whateve

shinymagpie said:


> I'm an immigrant in the country I live in. I'm really not comfortable reading this. Ripping people off is not something limited by geographical borders. It's behavioral and learned. I also use auction formats, but I don't believe for a moment that my buyers are all dishonest.


I am not putting down immigrants - I am saying that there is a cultural difference between what is considered acceptable behavior. I have lived in other countries and I understand that people that in different cultures have a different world view. We expect people to think like we do but we are all a product of our environment and our experiences.
I never said that buyers were dishonest. If anything, there are more dishonest sellers than buyers. When I said that dishonest people make us more likely to distrust everyone, I was thinking about my own experience. We hired some people to paint our house, and we had had some bad experiences with contractors in the past, so we kept asking the painters if they were going to complete the job. The painters were totally honest and did everything that they said they were going to do, but because of our past experiences, we were expecting them to rip us off.
I'm sorry if you were offended. That was not my intent.


----------



## rubyx

I hate sellers that don't post measurements. Most high volume sellers don't post measurements so I don't both asking. However, small time sellers that are just getting rid of stuff from their closet have no excuse.


----------



## allegretta

rebelbabe said:


> I have had several auctions where there were a number of 'watchers' and even low bidders but the reserve was not met. At the end of the auction I was emailed and asked things like "was I going to relist?", "are you interested in selling this still?", and this came not from the bidding parties.
> 
> 
> If they're interested why don't they bid? Of course I want to sell it, that's why I listed it, duh. I guess you'll just have to wait and see if I relist it buddy, that is what an auction is all about, buy it BEFORE the auction ends or forget about it.
> 
> .


 
Well, as someone who has watched items and then missed bidding on them because I got busy at work or whatever, I just wanted to say that not all of us have nefarious motives!  In one case I did actually email the seller soon after a BIN ended with no sale.  She was nice enough to relist it and I bought it immediately.


----------



## allegretta

rubyx said:


> I hate sellers that don't post measurements. Most high volume sellers don't post measurements so I don't both asking. However, small time sellers that are just getting rid of stuff from their closet have no excuse.


 
omigod me too!  or when they say, "this says it's a medium but it will really fit a "large," or "this shoe is marked 7-1/2AA but it will fit a 6-1/2 because it's narrow."  Just give me the measurements and let me decide, thank you!


----------



## shopaholism

allegretta said:


> omigod me too!  or when they say, "this says it's a medium but it will really fit a "large," or "this shoe is marked 7-1/2AA but it will fit a 6-1/2 because it's narrow."  Just give me the measurements and let me decide, thank you!



Seriously. I just asked a seller about measurements for a pair of Prada shoes. She replied "I usually wear a 10, how about you?" Seriously? If that was all I needed to know, why would I have bothered to ask? I explained that I have an oddly-shaped foot and sizing doesn't help, only measurements...never heard from her since. Fail.


----------



## whateve

I hate when the picture is of a set, but they are really only selling one of the items.
Or when there are no pictures, but the description says "the pictures say it all".


----------



## whateve

People who don't use a reserve but put in the listing that they won't sell it if it doesn't go over a certain amount.
This isn't exactly a peeve, but I wonder why sellers use both a reserve and a high starting price.


----------



## whateve

Sellers that are too lazy to correct typos or pay attention to spellcheck. I am getting really tired to seeing "signiture",  "patient leather" and "patten leather".


----------



## whateve

Listings that say see "picture 5" and there is no picture 5.


----------



## whateve

Listings that say "new with tags" and then the description says it was carried for a month. When the seller says "brand new" and then goes on to tell you about all the stains.


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve: I laughed at all of these!  Sad but true.  I had to read "patient leather" twice to get it. Thank you.


----------



## MyMyMy

whateve said:


> I hate when the picture is of a set, but they are really only selling one of the items.
> Or when there are no pictures, but the description says "the pictures say it all".



Ugggh I hate that!!! Its like this is for the WALLET ONLY!!! lol


----------



## sunnysideup8283

New sellers..."0" feedback using stock photos and a sparse description. I realize we all start at "0" but alil effort goes a long way.

On the end long rambling listings that are made to look like hideous angelfire web pages with crappy borders and to many different fonts.


----------



## whateve

sunnysideup8283 said:


> New sellers..."0" feedback using stock photos and a sparse description. I realize we all start at "0" but alil effort goes a long way.
> 
> On the end long rambling listings that are made to look like hideous angelfire web pages with crappy borders and to many different fonts.


Right! Sellers should realize that nobody wants to wade through a novel. Tell me what I need to know without any fluff. I don't care that your dog needs surgery or that your daughter only carried it to prom or that your aunt had a stroke and you thought you would profit on her misfortune.


----------



## whateve

I hate sellers that have a rating system to describe the condition of their item. Either you see the rating system table but you can't find the rating that applies to the listed item, or you find the rating for the item but you can't find the scale. How hard is it to write out the description of the condition for each item?


----------



## shinymagpie

whateve said:


> I hate sellers that have a rating system to describe the condition of their item. Either you see the rating system table but you can't find the rating that applies to the listed item, or you find the rating for the item but you can't find the scale. How hard is it to write out the description of the condition for each item?



Well this is another case where language is an issue. eBay is global. Many listings are translated by software. Using a rating scale is very efficient. I've often thought about using one because people will ask "on a scale of 1 to 10, where is it". Not everyone will understand full sentences, but a rating scale is always easy to get the meaning of.


----------



## limom

shinymagpie said:


> Well this is another case where language is an issue. eBay is global. Many listings are translated by software. Using a rating scale is very efficient. I've often thought about using one because people will ask "on a scale of 1 to 10, where is it". Not everyone will understand full sentences, but a rating scale is always easy to get the meaning of.


 
I love ratings scales. I don't use them in my listings but when shopping on Japan or China EBAY I love when sellers take the time to include charts.
It works!


----------



## whateve

shinymagpie said:


> Well this is another case where language is an issue. eBay is global. Many listings are translated by software. Using a rating scale is very efficient. I've often thought about using one because people will ask "on a scale of 1 to 10, where is it". Not everyone will understand full sentences, but a rating scale is always easy to get the meaning of.


The problem I have is that the rating system scale isn't anywhere near the part where they put the rating of the item. So when I read the description, and it says the item has a rating of "5", I don't know what that means and I have to search to find the scale. Buyers want to know the condition of the item, but posting your entire rating scale nowhere near the description doesn't help. I don't want to wade through a bunch of stuff - I just want to find things out fast and easy. Why can't they just put "the rating is 5 out of 10, which means that it has signs of wear, a few minor dirt spots and tears" and leave out the scale?


----------



## Leona Helmsley

People who watch your item's, waits till it ends with no winning bid, and watches it again as soon as you relist it with 0 intention on buying.

Sellers who sell things like a new t shirt with shipping for $20.00!!!



I actually asked a seller once if they seriously thought anyone would believe it takes 20 bucks to ship a t shirt. 

They told me _"No sorry that's my shipping rate and will not change do to gas cost shipping labels and time I ship out same day payment is made you can check my flawless feedback thanks again and god bless"_


----------



## Apricot Summers

Pet peeve:  "god bless".  Usually means you're about to get screwed.

Sellers who state non smoking homes but smoke -- because they think that smoking outside of the house keeps the ciggie smell off the purse.

NOT so!


----------



## shinymagpie

limom said:


> I love ratings scales. I don't use them in my listings but when shopping on Japan or China EBAY I love when sellers take the time to include charts.
> It works!





whateve said:


> The problem I have is that the rating system scale isn't anywhere near the part where they put the rating of the item. So when I read the description, and it says the item has a rating of "5", I don't know what that means and I have to search to find the scale. Buyers want to know the condition of the item, but posting your entire rating scale nowhere near the description doesn't help.* I don't want to wade through a bunch of stuff - I just want to find things out fast and easy. *Why can't they just put "the rating is 5 out of 10, which means that it has signs of wear, a few minor dirt spots and tears" and leave out the scale?



It's a way to efficiently overcome a language barrier. The listing may be done using a template which predetermines where the rating scale is. It is also the buyer's job to read everything carefully before bidding. You can find gems this way.


----------



## poopsie

Please advise



::::::::shudder::::::::::


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Leona Helmsley said:


> *People who watch your item's, waits till it ends with no winning bid, and watches it again as soon as you relist it with 0 intention on buying.*
> 
> Sellers who sell things like a new t shirt with shipping for $20.00!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually asked a seller once if they seriously thought anyone would believe it takes 20 bucks to ship a t shirt.
> 
> They told me _"No sorry that's my shipping rate and will not change do to gas cost shipping labels and time I ship out same day payment is made you can check my flawless feedback thanks again and god bless"_


 
I think this is because when a seller relists an item, it is automatically on the "buyer's" watch list until they delete it.


----------



## Ms. P

I hate new Buyers who think ebay is an upscale department store and want to return item(s) even when you have no returns in your listing and everything is exactly as listed.  So unfair, I usually take it back because I feel it is not worth risking neg feedback even though it is buyer's remorse.


----------



## H_addict

When sellers require payment "within 24 hrs" yet take over a week to ship the item.


----------



## poptarts

Offers from zero or low feedback buyers over and over, but with no intention of buying. I recently had three offers one after another on a pair of shoes, none of them paid in the end. Makes me wonder if they are doing this on purpose (or under instructions from other sellers) to stop me from making a sale because my price is 20% lower than other sellers with the same product.


----------



## punkin pie

My BIGGEST pet peeve of all (as a seller) - Ridiculous lowball offers!!!  Ugh!

"Hi, um this bag was from 2010 so will you take 130.00 for it?" (500.00 item)  Yeaaaaaaa right.

My BIGGEST pet peeve of all (as a seller) - Odd/bad odors.  I just got a pair of shoes last week that reeked of damp basement/mold/musty smell.  I messaged them asking about it and they said "oh they were stored in the basement".  Yeaaaaaaaa the water-filled dank basement from hell!  LOL!!


----------



## punkin pie

H_addict said:


> When sellers require payment "within 24 hrs" yet take over a week to ship the item.


 

THIS too!


----------



## jenayb

Leona Helmsley said:


> *People who watch your item's, waits till it ends with no winning bid, and watches it again as soon as you relist it with 0 intention on buying.
> *
> Sellers who sell things like a new t shirt with shipping for $20.00!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually asked a seller once if they seriously thought anyone would believe it takes 20 bucks to ship a t shirt.
> 
> They told me _"No sorry that's my shipping rate and will not change do to gas cost shipping labels and time I ship out same day payment is made you can check my flawless feedback thanks again and god bless"_



I can't agree with the bolded. I watch tons of items I have no interest in actually purchasing. I'm just curious. Why is that so wrong? The number of watchers is NOT an indication of the number of people who will bid/purchase.


----------



## ladyash

jenaywins said:


> I can't agree with the bolded. I watch tons of items I have no interest in actually purchasing. I'm just curious. Why is that so wrong? The number of watchers is NOT an indication of the number of people who will bid/purchase.



Agree...sometimes I watch things that I like or find interesting, but have to think about if I want to bid or not. Sometimes I watch more than one item that is either the same or similar style to see which I can get a better deal on if I am seriously considering buying a certain item. 
When I was trying to track down my Coach nautical mini skinny I was watching four different listings. One was a buy it now for a bit more than retail and the others were auctions. I ended up winning mine as the only bidder and got a way better deal than on the others that I was watching. I kept watching all of them though until mine arrived in good condition just in case something would happen and I would have to go looking again for a different seller.


----------



## caramel15

jenaywins said:


> I can't agree with the bolded. I watch tons of items I have no interest in actually purchasing. I'm just curious. Why is that so wrong? The number of watchers is NOT an indication of the number of people who will bid/purchase.



I do the same. I have a couple of items I'll watch which I have no interest in buying.  Most of the time im just curious to see how mnay bidders n how high it sold for. This one particular item has been relisted several times and each time its listed I watch it. I started feeling a little guilty that seller was getting their hopes up they may finally get a buyer but watchers aren't always potential buyers


----------



## shopaholism

I admit I'm sometimes guilty of doing the watching-without-buying thing (usually if it's an item I really want but not the same size...I'll use the info in the listing to see if I can search for my size elsewhere), but I've really tried to cut down on it since I've become a seller, and I don't want to lead them on when I'm not actually watching an item for potential purchase. I now vet my watch list as often as I can.


----------



## BeenBurned

A lot of watchers are also (probably) sellers of the same item. They want to see how much they might expect their item to sell for.


----------



## creighbaby

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> A lot of watchers are also (probably) sellers of the same item. They want to see how much they might expect their item to sell for.



That's me. I sell lots of designer and vintage items and I watch similar items to get an idea of what the market will bear.


----------



## marie-lou

Everything I read here is very recognizable!


----------



## trixX

I once had a buyer question me on why I was selling the particular item. Geez.


----------



## Sauté

Oh my :weird: I didn´t even know that the sellers can see who watches their items. I´m totally nonchalant about what I put on my watch list.


----------



## poopsie

Sauté;20984344 said:
			
		

> Oh my :weird: I didn´t even know that the sellers can see who watches their items. I´m totally nonchalant about what I put on my watch list.




They can't


----------



## shopaholism

^yeah, they can't see who exactly is watching, but they can see the number of people who are watching.


----------



## MAGJES

jenaywins said:


> I can't agree with the bolded. I watch tons of items I have no interest in actually purchasing. I'm just curious. Why is that so wrong? The number of watchers is NOT an indication of the number of people who will bid/purchase.


I'm always watching items I have no intention of buying too. 
I watch items that I already own just to get an idea of what i could sell them for.


----------



## poopsie

star dingers


I charge actual postage---if not less

How is that ding worthy?


----------



## *MJ*

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> star dingers
> 
> I charge actual postage---if not less
> 
> How is that ding worthy?



I totally understand. I give free Priority or Express shipping on EVERYTHING....and I still don't have 5 stars on shipping costs.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

*MJ* said:


> I totally understand. I give free Priority or Express shipping on EVERYTHING....and I still don't have 5 stars on shipping costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




That isn't right!

Didn't Ebay make it where a seller automatically got 5* in shipping cost when they offered free shipping? 

I offered free shipping for a while and didn't notice any improvement, so I went back to charging again.


----------



## *want it all*

poopsie2 said:


> That isn't right!
> 
> *Didn't Ebay make it where a seller automatically got 5* in shipping cost when they offered free shipping? *
> 
> I offered free shipping for a while and didn't notice any improvement, so I went back to charging again.


*Yes.*  Maybe there's a glitch somewhere?


----------



## shinymagpie

*MJ* said:


> I totally understand. I give free Priority or Express shipping on EVERYTHING....and I still don't have 5 stars on shipping costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



run your detailed seller reports. You get to these via
eBay>my eBay>my account>seller dashboard>see your reports> create report. 
You can make them for up to 3 months ago. I run the date range reports on listings. Then if you run them very carefully, you can see where the dings are coming from & block 'em.


----------



## limom

shinymagpie said:


> run your detailed seller reports. You get to these via
> eBay>my eBay>my account>seller dashboard>see your reports> create report.
> You can make them for up to 3 months ago. I run the date range reports on listings. Then if you run them very carefully, you can see where the dings are coming from & block 'em.


 
Since I am sick of complication, I now do free shipping on everything. There is no pleasing everyone but at least I am in control. I ship promptly and go with USPS with full insurance and signature confirmation. Don' t want to comply? Shop elsewhere. Period.
Some star dingers are just a$$holes and would complain about everything


----------



## shinymagpie

limom said:


> Since I am sick of complication, I now do free shipping on everything. There is no pleasing everyone but at least I am in control. I ship promptly and go with USPS with full insurance and signature confirmation. Don' t want to comply? Shop elsewhere. Period.
> Some star dingers are just a$$holes and would complain about everything




You have to do what feels right for you. 
I just had one leave nice words, and ding the hell out of my stars - blocked!!!!  But 99% of my transactions are good


----------



## templewong

Sellers who sell bags but do not post pictures of said bag on a mannequin or person.

Sellers who post blurry pictures.  Really???


----------



## limom

templewong said:


> Sellers who sell bags but do not post pictures of said bag on a mannequin or person.
> 
> Sellers who post blurry pictures.  Really???



What? While I understand that it would help you visualizing. You are buying a bag not a dress.
Some vendors put a can next to the bag, does it help you figuring out dimensions?


----------



## limom

shinymagpie said:


> You have to do what feels right for you.
> I just had one leave nice words, and ding the hell out of my stars - blocked!!!!  But 99% of my transactions are good



Why say nice things and then ding? Sneaky!
eBay has to educate the consumers on stars dinging. Some are clueless and don't realize it is so important for sellers.
Why no stars for buyers? Let's make the experience, really equitable.

But like you, most of my transactions are flawless, as far as the stars dinging since I don't get any discount I just don't care.
I do however screen both buyers and sellers very, very closely.


----------



## soleilbrun

poopsie2 said:


> star dingers
> 
> 
> I charge actual postage---if not less
> 
> How is that ding worthy?


 This happens to me.  Usually I end up paying out of pocket for shipping and still get dinged. $20 is the same as 15 euros.  I did not overcharge. Conversions ladies, conversions.


----------



## limom

soleilbrun said:


> This happens to me.  Usually I end up paying out of pocket for shipping and still get dinged. $20 is the same as 15 euros.  I did not overcharge. Conversions ladies, conversions.



You are giving them too much credit, they ding no matter what


----------



## *MJ*

shinymagpie said:


> run your detailed seller reports. You get to these via
> eBay>my eBay>my account>seller dashboard>see your reports> create report.
> You can make them for up to 3 months ago. I run the date range reports on listings. Then if you run them very carefully, you can see where the dings are coming from & block 'em.


 
Great info, thanks!


----------



## whateve

Sellers who send threats in their invoices. I received this message 3 hours after an auction ended: "All sales are final. Please submit payment within 3 days of winning bid- failure to meet this requirement will result in negative feedback. I only accept Pay Pal. In general all items are shipped within 72 hours after payment has been recieved."
I wasn't on the computer when the auction ended or I would have paid immediately. After I got this invoice, I felt like waiting 4 days before paying just to prove that I could. Now even if the customer service is perfect, I don't feel like giving great feedback. Their threat of negative feedback is groundless since buyers can't receive negative feedback. Their negative words are spoiling my enjoyment of my purchase and I haven't even received it yet.


----------



## whateve

Doesn't this seller even read his own title?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sell-one-li...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c256c0c2


----------



## jordanjordan

Sellers who are selling readily available items above list price.  Why would I buy an item on eBay when I can buy it from zappos or some other huge retailer for the same price without shipping charges!


----------



## ladyash

whateve said:


> Sellers who send threats in their invoices. I received this message 3 hours after an auction ended: "All sales are final. Please submit payment within 3 days of winning bid- failure to meet this requirement will result in negative feedback. I only accept Pay Pal. In general all items are shipped within 72 hours after payment has been recieved."
> I wasn't on the computer when the auction ended or I would have paid immediately. After I got this invoice, I felt like waiting 4 days before paying just to prove that I could. Now even if the customer service is perfect, I don't feel like giving great feedback. Their threat of negative feedback is groundless since buyers can't receive negative feedback. Their negative words are spoiling my enjoyment of my purchase and I haven't even received it yet.



I'm a huge b*tch so I probably would wait until day 4 to make payment. I REALLY hate when sellers send messages like an hour after the auction ends asking for payment asap. Seriously? Not everyone is on the computer at the exact time an auction ends.


----------



## whateve

jordanjordan said:


> Sellers who are selling readily available items above list price.  Why would I buy an item on eBay when I can buy it from zappos or some other huge retailer for the same price without shipping charges!


Sometimes they are trying to get rid of things they paid retail for without losing too much. As long as it is free to list, there is no harm in trying. You don't have to pay sales tax when you buy from most ebayers. On the other hand, I see sellers list the same things over and over again with crappy pictures and totally unrealistic prices. Eventually they either sell items or get the message that no one is buying. I have seen people buy items at high prices when there are cheaper ones listed.


----------



## whateve

ladyash said:


> I'm a huge b*tch so I probably would wait until day 4 to make payment. I REALLY hate when sellers send messages like an hour after the auction ends asking for payment asap. Seriously? Not everyone is on the computer at the exact time an auction ends.


I am spineless so I paid right after I got this invoice so now the seller probably thinks her threat worked. Now if I can just work up the courage to give her less than 5 stars in communication!


----------



## ClassicFab

jordanjordan said:


> Sellers who are selling readily available items above list price.  Why would I buy an item on eBay when I can buy it from zappos or some other huge retailer for the same price without shipping charges!



and then plaster "sold out" or "hard to find" all over the listing!


----------



## whateve

ClassicFab said:


> and then plaster "sold out" or "hard to find" all over the listing!


Sellers who use the terms "hard to find" and "sold out" when what it really means is that they are selling last year's model.


----------



## ladyash

whateve said:


> Sellers who use the terms "hard to find" and "sold out" when what it really means is that they are selling last year's model.



or "rare" when you can do an ebay search and find 5-10 other listings for the same item only way cheaper LOL


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> Sellers who use the terms "hard to find" and "sold out" when what it really means is that they are selling last year's model.





Since I am always the last one on the bandwagon I sometimes appreciate being able to buy a previous year's style that I missed out on the first go-round.


----------



## shopaholism

poopsie2 said:


> Since I am always the last one on the bandwagon I sometimes appreciate being able to buy a previous year's style that I missed out on the first go-round.



same here! And especially when current trends don't work for you, it's nice to be able to find nice items from several years back. I usually keep an assortment of items dating between the past year and up to 10 years back...and often the older items are selling just as swiftly, if not more so, than the new ones!


----------



## whateve

shopaholism said:


> same here! And especially when current trends don't work for you, it's nice to be able to find nice items from several years back. I usually keep an assortment of items dating between the past year and up to 10 years back...and often the older items are selling just as swiftly, if not more so, than the new ones!


I like buying items from years back, but it is a bit misleading to use the term "sold out" to describe them.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who still have "makes a great Christmas present!" in their listings.


----------



## nillacobain

whateve said:


> Sellers who still have "makes a great Christmas present!" in their listings.


 
LOL


Shill bidding!!! Argh...... I haven't won an item on ebay in ages! For ex. this morning I'm bidding on a few listings (all from the same seller - 10-15 FBs) and I have these two 2-3 FBs buyers (new accounts) winning all the items?! There are 3 listings left... will see if I manage to buy something (DH will be happy if I don't! LOL).


----------



## shopaholism

whateve said:


> I like buying items from years back, but it is a bit misleading to use the term "sold out" to describe them.



That's true, and I won't use that to describe my older items (but if they are hard to find or actually rare--meaning they were rare at the time of production or soon after--I will say so)


----------



## MissTofuGal

My pet peeve: when a buyer does not leave feedback!
I have sold a few items where the buyer and I have messaged each other, the buyer is very friendly and pleasant, etc. buuut, when it is time for them to leave their end of the feedback - nada!! I even send out nice emails asking them if they are happy with their purchase and if there is anything else I can do for them, to no reply... this has happened a few times 
Phew! My mini-vent is over haha


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

People not reading my TOS and trying to place a bid! I've taken time out to clearly print what I expect, and people couldn't be bothered with reading. It's laziness above all.


----------



## whateve

cutesy listings, like "Hi, I am these people's dog, and if you buy I get to ride to the post office!" or overly friendly listings, like "You all know me, I'm a stickler for perfection!"
or listings with a stock picture and the copy says " Mine is just like that except it has a different strap, the front pocket is different, and it is blue instead of green."


----------



## whateve

Listings that say "great condition except for normal wear and tear." How much damage is that? 
Or listings that say "in great condition for its age."


----------



## eclipsemi

Since I was just a victim of this, I will say: Listing an item as NWOT or NEW and it actually being USED.


----------



## whateve

eclipsemi said:


> Since I was just a victim of this, I will say: Listing an item as NWOT or NEW and it actually being USED.


This happened to me too. The purse was so worn that it had holes!


----------



## whateve

Sellers who brag about how honest they are, as in "I'm only telling you this because I'm so honest."
Sellers who say that they can't be blamed if the description isn't accurate because they did it "to the best of their ability."


----------



## HandbagAngel

I listed a pair of sunglasses, original price over $400, worn twice with starting price of $99.  A potential buyer contacted me three times to ask for $75 with free shipping, and saying she is poor and has no money to pay more.  After the third time, I am curious who this buyer is, so I checked her history.  In the past 30 days, she has spent over $1000 on eBay.  :wondering


----------



## Silversun

A seller who refused to believe it when I told her she sold me a fake. From our emails I'm pretty sure she didn't realise it was a fake, and she gave me a full refund, but her attitude was unbelievably snooty. She kept saying that my loss was someone else's gain, clearly I didn't know anything about QUALITY and that she was a glamorous world-traveller who would never be duped by fakes. Whatever, lady. The evidence was clear as day in the stitching and materials, but if you choose to lie to yourself, there's not much I can do about it. I thought about sending her a detailed list of all that was wrong with the item, but why should I go to so much trouble for someone who clearly doesn't want to know?


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers who advertise on ebay then want you to pay OFF of ebay. If they use ebay's services they should pay the fees!


----------



## whateve

HandbagAngel said:


> I listed a pair of sunglasses, original price over $400, worn twice with starting price of $99.  A potential buyer contacted me three times to ask for $75 with free shipping, and saying she is poor and has no money to pay more.  After the third time, I am curious who this buyer is, so I checked her history.  In the past 30 days, she has spent over $1000 on eBay.  :wondering


That is why she is poor - because she spent all her money on ebay!


----------



## whateve

Silversun said:


> A seller who refused to believe it when I told her she sold me a fake. From our emails I'm pretty sure she didn't realise it was a fake, and she gave me a full refund, but her attitude was unbelievably snooty. She kept saying that my loss was someone else's gain, clearly I didn't know anything about QUALITY and that she was a glamorous world-traveller who would never be duped by fakes. Whatever, lady. The evidence was clear as day in the stitching and materials, but if you choose to lie to yourself, there's not much I can do about it. I thought about sending her a detailed list of all that was wrong with the item, but why should I go to so much trouble for someone who clearly doesn't want to know?


My seller took the fake back and asked me to explain how I knew it was fake. After I explained it, she relisted it and sold it again!


----------



## Bagstar

Buyers who ask lots of questions & do not place a bid before the listing ends but then contact you to say that they missed the listing.


----------



## lpaigenyc

Sellers who are completely non-communicative!  I just don't get it, don't they want to sell their item?  I had one seller answer me a week later, after the auction ended (no one bid).  I mean really?


----------



## nillacobain

HandbagAngel said:


> I listed a pair of sunglasses, original price over $400, worn twice with starting price of $99. A potential buyer contacted me three times to ask for $75 with free shipping, and saying she is poor and has no money to pay more. After the third time, I am curious who this buyer is, so I checked her history. In the past 30 days, she has spent over $1000 on eBay. :wondering


 
The nerve of some people!


----------



## plumaplomb

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Just ugh.  I hate it when you give the buyer tracking information and they still email you constantly wondering where their package is.  This one had the nerve to open a case because of it!  I don't understand!  They have the same information that I do.

I also hate it when a buyer asks a question about an item I am selling and is really rude about it.  For instance, "Most intelligent sellers post additional photos from this and that angle."  Seriously, where does she get off?!

Sorry guys - just HAD to vent somewhere.


----------



## shopaholism

plumaplomb said:


> I also hate it when a buyer asks a question about an item I am selling and is really rude about it.  For instance, "Most intelligent sellers post additional photos from this and that angle."  Seriously, where does she get off?!



While I agree that such a tone would be kinda rude, I make similar suggestions to sellers who appear to be less experienced, all in the name of spreading some knowledge. Like, if they don't include the inseam on a pair of obviously hemmed jeans, and I'm not trying to use their poor listing skills to score my own bargain (lol) I'll say "I can see from the pics that the jeans were hemmed. What's the new inseam? BTW, listing the inseam in the title and description will really help attract buyers who can't sew and don't want to pay a tailor to hem for them. Good luck!"


----------



## MarneeB

I just looked at a couple listings for 2 different bags from the same seller. In both of the titles of auctions they have 3 different designer names. For example they have a gucci bag for sale but it's listed as 'gucci, prada, coach' or something similair. Aggravating!


----------



## whateve

MarneeB said:


> I just looked at a couple listings for 2 different bags from the same seller. In both of the titles of auctions they have 3 different designer names. For example they have a gucci bag for sale but it's listed as 'gucci, prada, coach' or something similair. Aggravating!


You can report these listings for keyword spamming.


----------



## beachgirl38

lpaigenyc said:


> Sellers who are completely non-communicative!  I just don't get it, don't they want to sell their item?  I had one seller answer me a week later, after the auction ended (no one bid).  I mean really?



I agree! Dont they realize that a simple email does not take much effort? why sell if you dont even communicate? 

 Also super slow shipping drives me nuts! I purchased a bag on 3/18, seller accepted my offer, I paid immediately and now it is 3/26 and no communication, no tracking number! They did state in listing they ship within 5 days of cleared payment but now it is over a week later.  I emailed them when I first purchased bag to thank them for accepting my offer, never heard a reply, when did not email them again until today to ask for tracking number, so far have not heard back. I just dont get why someone cannot communicate or get to the post office! I work and have 2 school age kids and I ship within 1 day of purchase. If I cannot, which only happened once because I had surgery and could not drive for 2 days, I put that in my listing, as well as let buyer know when I would mail it.  If this seller would have communicated to me that they cannot mail until 3/26 then at least I would expect it and be put at ease. I just dont understand it!

I also realize they may have sent it last week and forgot to send tracking number, but a lot of her feedback said very slow shipping - which i know, I was warned - so I dont believe she shipped yet.
Sorry....just venting!


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers who list every one of their items as 'rare' or 'hard to find'.


----------



## MarneeB

Jus thought of another one...when an item is listed as NWOT but in the description they state it's only been used once (or twice) and still looks new so they consider it new. Wrong! Used AT ALL is used. Period.


----------



## NANI1972

When buyers ask "Why are you selling xxxx?" Ummm does it matter? I really feel like responding with "My dog farted on it and oddly enough it no longer has the same appeal to me, sooooo I'm passing it on."


----------



## lpaigenyc

nani1972 said:
			
		

> when buyers ask "why are you selling xxxx?" ummm does it matter? I really feel like responding with "my dog farted on it and oddly enough it no longer has the same appeal to me, sooooo i'm passing it on."



lol!!!!


----------



## shopaholism

NANI1972 said:


> I really feel like responding with "My dog farted on it and oddly enough it no longer has the same appeal to me, sooooo I'm passing it on."



 (I'm stealing that)

Back on another forum I would often get this prospective buyer who would ask the same question in the same way: "are you the original owner and where purchased?" (keep in mind that in every case, the item was NWT and the store tag was sufficiently obvious that you could ID the store from the full-shot pictures alone) I answered her patiently, but she never actually bought any of these items she inquired about. I wonder if she was a reseller trying to sniff out other people's "suppliers"...


----------



## MarneeB

HandbagAngel said:


> I listed a pair of sunglasses, original price over $400, worn twice with starting price of $99. A potential buyer contacted me three times to ask for $75 with free shipping, and saying she is poor and has no money to pay more. After the third time, I am curious who this buyer is, so I checked her history. In the past 30 days, she has spent over $1000 on eBay. :wondering


 

I know this is an old post but this caught my attention. Poor people don't spend $75 on sunglasses!


----------



## MarneeB

Oops! Double post.


----------



## poopsie

just about everything nowadays


----------



## Susieb2007

That is very true about items I just bought a purse that said like new on eBay n it was totally demolished the photos were not accurate .


----------



## NANI1972

lpaigenyc said:


> lol!!!!


 
:giggles:



shopaholism said:


> (I'm stealing that)


 
oh please, feel free to do so.


----------



## fmd914

MarneeB said:


> Jus thought of another one...when an item is listed as NWOT but in the description they state it's only been used once (or twice) and still looks new so they consider it new. Wrong! Used AT ALL is used. Period.



 I sooooo agree with this one!  While I appreciate that at least they are honest enough to admit they wore it...worn once, worn twice only inside on carpet...taken to a wedding...out to dinner for an hour or whatever still equates used!!!  It can be used at a very good price but still used!


----------



## MAGJES

NANI1972 said:


> When buyers ask "Why are you selling xxxx?" Ummm does it matter? I really feel like responding with "My dog farted on it and oddly enough it no longer has the same appeal to me, sooooo I'm passing it on."


----------



## JadaStormy

When you ask sellers questions about an item that has a BIN now and then after you get the pics and decide on the item, they have INCREASED the BIN price! Or they have a best offer option and then it suddenly disappears once you show interest.

Auctions that have a million pics of the receipt, but only one pic of the actual item. Um, I'm not buying the receipt. Oh and auctions that have pics of things that you don't receive and the seller hasn't made it clear they aren't included.


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Luckily, I am an eBay newbie (I've sold about 10 items) so I haven't had bad experiences with buyers yet, but it does annoy me when buyers don't leave feedback even though I always do.


----------



## Maleeducky

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> When buyers ask "Why are you selling xxxx?" Ummm does it matter? I really feel like responding with "My dog farted on it and oddly enough it no longer has the same appeal to me, sooooo I'm passing it on."



Oopps, I've asked this before,  but not a lot.  When I have, I guess I really wanted to ask, "what's wrong with it?". This was on used items of course. If it was a brand new item, then ya, feel free to tell them your dog farted on it"


----------



## lov

When a sellers asks for more money AFTER listing has closed.


----------



## lov

Must add: When bags aren't accurately described.


----------



## new.old.bag

How about when you don't have the best offer option, and then someone emails you with a silly lowball offer anyway, and you look at their bid history and see that they have been buying the same item from other sellers and paying 2-3 times what they offered to you?

That's how I started my ebay day today. 

Also I hate when someone makes an offer based on some kind of imagined flaw with your item, that isn't really a flaw.Particularly on items that don't even have best offer.

For example: they don't know if these shoes are the exact perfect shade of green to go with their coven's matching uniforms, and they don't even like them anyway , and they are probably  the wrong size as well as looking rather uncomfortable; so they will offer you 10% of the asking price. Then when the unsolicited offer is politely  declined they act  like you should be all grateful and falling all over yourself to accept the offer, because if your product doesn't work for their specific esoteric purpose, it's completely useless and how dare you wait for another buyer that actually wants it?


----------



## pspgsells

when you get no feedback, although you bend over backwards to make transaction smoothly and easily for the buyer.


----------



## BomberGal

Silversun said:


> A seller who refused to believe it when I told her she sold me a fake. From our emails I'm pretty sure she didn't realise it was a fake, and she gave me a full refund, but her attitude was unbelievably snooty. She kept saying that my loss was someone else's gain, clearly I didn't know anything about QUALITY and that she was a glamorous world-traveller who would never be duped by fakes. Whatever, lady. The evidence was clear as day in the stitching and materials, but if you choose to lie to yourself, there's not much I can do about it. I thought about sending her a detailed list of all that was wrong with the item, but why should I go to so much trouble for someone who clearly doesn't want to know?



... I wouldn't be surprised...
There are military spouses (here in Korea) that buy knock-off bags off base, and I'm not kidding, some of them think some of the bags are real. I heard one girl say "Well, the cheap ones up front are fake. But she has real ones in the back behind the fake wall."

No joke.


----------



## Maleeducky

Here's my pet peeve: A buyer contacts you on an auction with BIN and offers to buy at price lower than starting bid. Ok, I'll take your offer. Transaction complete. Except when buyer receives the bag, she has buyers remorse and requests a partial refund. Seriously? You're the one that made the offer. I decline and offer full refund. No, that's not good enough, the buyer wants their return shipping covered as well.


----------



## Tropigal3

NANI1972 said:


> When buyers ask "Why are you selling xxxx?" Ummm does it matter? I really feel like responding with "My dog farted on it and oddly enough it no longer has the same appeal to me, sooooo I'm passing it on."


LOL!!! :lolots: I almost spit out my drink! That's a good one, made my day! 




Maleeducky said:


> Oopps, I've asked this before,  but not a lot.  When I have, I guess I really wanted to ask, "what's wrong with it?". This was on used items of course. If it was a brand new item, then ya, feel free to tell them your dog farted on it"


I got duped once because even though it was listed as new, I asked her if there was anything wrong with the bag (it was a very low price).  She said "I don't know what you mean because it's new".  I should have pushed for a better answer.  So now I ask very specific questions even if it's listed as new.  Even new items can have sometimes have little marks just by people handling it in the store.  Unless she meant "new" from the thrift store, I donno...


----------



## caramel15

Didn't read thru all replies so this may already been mentioned.  But it really irks me when sellers post only one picture of an item then barely have a two sentence description.  And no, I will not email you for additional pics.  Smh.


----------



## whateve

Seller states "pictures do not do this justice" and then asks you to email her for more pictures.


----------



## minhasa

New seller selling CL shoes and has links to a website selling fake CL shoes.....don't know what to make of this as their listing is selling for more than the fakes.  Oh and no real photos, just stock ones.  Says they will email you the pics when they get back from travelling.


----------



## MAGJES

When someone buys your item....then messages you with a list of questions about your item.     This method is b@ssackwards.


----------



## ChiqueChic

When a seller sends you an email 'reminding' you to leave feedback. I understand the importance but patience is a virtue. Reminder emails don't really set a positive mood for feedback.


----------



## tilolis

When the item you are selling didn't get any bids, and then you get a message from someone asking you if you would sell it for less money.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Wow, too many to list! When people think they know more about your item than you do, and send you incorrect information because not only are they moronic tools, they really are clueless ​


----------



## kweber

MAGJES said:


> When someone buys your item....then messages you with a list of questions about your item. This method is b@ssackwards.


 
AARrrgh. That is at the top of my list and it drives me crazy.  At that point I always feel like they are finding something to be unhappy about.  And I usually get questions after the item arrives.  I get anxiety selling sometimes because there are a lot of dishonest people out there.


----------



## kateincali

When you get outbid on an item and you move onto something else, then someone retracts their bid and you're suddenly the highest bidder again of something you don't really need now. Sigh.


----------



## Tropigal3

My new pet peeve...unreasonable buyer rating system.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/my-method-for-shipping-time-feedback-743590.html

I just PRAY she never buys anything from me!  Yikes!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

LOL!  Tropigal3!  Totally agree!  the new buyer rating system is beyond anything I ever imagined in the 9 years I have been a hobby seller.  I am also seeing more and more non paying buyers but yet ebay could really care less, its not their loss of time or funds anyways.  But I will have to say I do appreciate that every once in a while they do actually call and I will tell whatever poor soul is on the line my feelings...not sure how good it does but at least helps me.


----------



## bag-princess

when a seller points out several times in a listing that "delivery confirmation with every order" but they do NOT give that number to you!!  you have to contact them to let them know you want it if it was not done in paypal.  if they get DC just for their peace of mind then why advertise it then?


----------



## skislope15

Tropigal3 said:


> My new pet peeve...unreasonable buyer rating system.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/my-method-for-shipping-time-feedback-743590.html
> 
> I just PRAY she never buys anything from me!  Yikes!



Lol at this! Agree completely


----------



## littlerock

faith_ann said:


> When you get outbid on an item and you move onto something else, then someone retracts their bid and you're suddenly the highest bidder again of something you don't really need now. Sigh.



If there is enough time left, you can retract your bid...?


----------



## NANI1972

tropigal3 said:


> my new pet peeve...unreasonable buyer rating system.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/my-method-for-shipping-time-feedback-743590.html
> 
> i just pray she never buys anything from me!  Yikes!



lolz!


----------



## kateincali

littlerock said:


> If there is enough time left, you can retract your bid...?


I had placed my max bid days ago and it ended in a little more than twelve hours, so if I had done that it would have removed all my bids, rather than my most recent one. I didn't want to do that without at least contacting the seller since I had bid it up in the first few days and it would have significantly decreased the price, so I messaged her to see what she wanted to do. Thankfully I got outbid because she never replied.

I've had this happen numerous times and I've always paid because it wasn't a significant amount of money, but I really do wish ebay provided buyers with some sort of option in this situation. I don't think anyone should be expected to keep money aside for items they've been outbid on should someone else change their mind, or the seller suddenly decides only people with a certain number of feedback can bid (which, from the information added to the listing yesterday, appears to be what happened in this case) 

/ end rant


----------



## dstrep

My biggest pet peeve is when people don't leave helpful feedback. The integrity of the eBay community is best reflected in feedback- good, bad, neutral. Without it, how we buy or sell is less informed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tropigal3 said:


> My new pet peeve...unreasonable buyer rating system.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/my-method-for-shipping-time-feedback-743590.html
> 
> I just PRAY she never buys anything from me!  Yikes!


LOL! I just came to post this same pet peeve.


----------



## mocha.lover

Buyers aren't required to but I wish they'd leave feedback on the things they buy from me.


----------



## Silversun

mocha.lover said:


> Buyers aren't required to but I wish they'd leave feedback on the things they buy from me.


ITA! I send them one polite message saying I hope the item arrived safely, but if they still don't leave feedback, I don't wanna harass them. It's annoying though. :-/


----------



## petitechouchou

My pet peeve happened most recently. Had a buyer send me a best offer and I accepted. Then a hour later she emails me telling me she wants to rescind her bid and now I can't re-list because of eBay's new selling policy. 

Ugh!!!


----------



## Mabelle62

Like a lot of people here, I hate when people over charge for postage and pack the items badly. I touch wood because I have not had too many bad experiences on ebay but then I tend to ask questions and measurements, sometimes I do contact sellers BEFORE bidding for anything and ask them to take a look at my ebay brownie points and see if they would consider posting to Europe. Recently, I contacted a seller who had listed a while A. MacQueen skull scarf, BNWT... I wanted to see more pictures and a pic of the scarf label, never heard from him!


----------



## luvmylv4eva

My biggest issue is when as a seller you authorize a return and then don't receive the item for over a month. At Ebay's suggestion, I refused the return package as the time in which the item was received, granted return authorization & shipped is unacceptable. It had been 41 days since the transaction had occurred; 4 days prior to the allotted time frame in which a buyer can open a claim! Naturally, I was suspicious and didn't feel comfortable accepting the return after this amount of time....so I received advice from EBay and sent the buyer a message regarding my intent to refuse the box. Big mistake!!! If I had been a scum bag seller I would have kept my mouth shut knowing the box would not be back to her in time to file a claim. I would never consider such a tactic until now; as per my message she knew eBay was siding with me on this so she filed with PayPal and I lost! eBay and PayPal both admitted that they weren't in contact with eachother pending the final decision despite the eBay process which I'd been advised to follow. PayPal said the fact that I granted a return made me liable so I asked, " what if it were 3 months delayed" and they said it may have worked out in her favor anyway! 
My advice, call PayPal and eBay before taking any action if you are concerned bc they have different policies and you may end up getting into a dispute before wishing you'd just sucked it up! Goodbye 100% positive feedback!


----------



## shinymagpie

ChiqueChic said:


> When a seller sends you an email 'reminding' you to leave feedback. I understand the importance but patience is a virtue. Reminder emails don't really set a positive mood for feedback.





dstrep said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when people don't leave helpful feedback. The integrity of the eBay community is best reflected in feedback- good, bad, neutral. Without it, how we buy or sell is less informed.





mocha.lover said:


> Buyers aren't required to but I wish they'd leave feedback on the things they buy from me.





Silversun said:


> ITA! I send them one polite message saying I hope the item arrived safely, but if they still don't leave feedback, I don't wanna harass them. It's annoying though. :-/



Please note: eBay automatically sends a leave feedback message to both buyers and sellers after predetermined time periods. The reminder is most probably generated with the buyer/seller being totally unaware that this has happened. It's under eBay>home>My eBay>My Account>Manage communication with buyers. There is no opt-out option, so please don't take it personally if you receive one of these reminders.


----------



## ChiqueChic

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> Please note: eBay automatically sends a leave feedback message to both buyers and sellers after predetermined time periods. The reminder is most probably generated with the buyer/seller being totally unaware that this has happened. It's under eBay>home>My eBay>My Account>Manage communication with buyers. There is no opt-out option, so please don't take it personally if you receive one of these reminders.



I understand that and the automated email from ebay is not what I was referring to


----------



## whateve

I hate it when you get a message from the seller that they will leave feedback for you AFTER you leave them feedback. The seller should leave feedback first because the buyer's job is done as soon as she pays.


----------



## whateve

petitechouchou said:


> My pet peeve happened most recently. Had a buyer send me a best offer and I accepted. Then a hour later she emails me telling me she wants to rescind her bid and now I can't re-list because of eBay's new selling policy.
> 
> Ugh!!!


Why can't you relist?


----------



## Jessi319

I'll preface this by saying that I am VERY VERY patient when it comes to receiving items from a seller.  I always leave 5 star ratings even if their shipping is slightly longer than it should be based on what they promise in their listing.  But as a seller I do try to be very FAST on shipping.  So my pet peeve is when the seller  sits down at their computer when the auction ends,  and prints out a shipping label, so the package is marked "shipped" but then it just sits at their house for a week before they trot it to a post office or whatever to actually get it on its way.  If it's sitting at your house, it's not SHIPPED.  (again, if their listings state they only ship on certain days, I'm completely cool with that)


----------



## shinymagpie

Jessi319 said:


> I'll preface this by saying that I am VERY VERY patient when it comes to receiving items from a seller.  I always leave 5 star ratings even if their shipping is slightly longer than it should be based on what they promise in their listing.  But as a seller I do try to be very FAST on shipping.  So my pet peeve is when the seller  sits down at their computer when the auction ends,  and prints out a shipping label, so the package is marked "shipped" but then it just sits at their house for a week before they trot it to a post office or whatever to actually get it on its way.  If it's sitting at your house, it's not SHIPPED.  (again, if their listings state they only ship on certain days, I'm completely cool with that)



When I mark an item on PayPal as In Process the mirror page on eBay says SHIPPED.  I know it is in process. The buyer has an email saying it is in process. It is not shipped. The eBay page may say it is, but it is "In Process".  The only way you can truly measure when it is shipped is the first postmark. Please bear in mind, that people like me, who are outside the USA cannot use the online system and we have to enter the tracking numbers into PayPal for them to be recorded on eBay.


----------



## Jessi319

shinymagpie said:


> When I mark an item on PayPal as In Process the mirror page on eBay says SHIPPED. I know it is in process. The buyer has an email saying it is in process. It is not shipped. The eBay page may say it is, but it is "In Process". The only way you can truly measure when it is shipped is the first postmark. Please bear in mind, that people like me, who are outside the USA cannot use the online system and we have to enter the tracking numbers into PayPal for them to be recorded on eBay.


 
ahhh.  good to know...that's why I love this forum.  Since I don't sell or buy internationally, there are differences I am unaware  of.   I am a patient person so I usually just bide my time and wait either way.   I tend to be "very" communicative with my buyers so they are aware of what I am doing with their stuff if there's any kind of slight delay, etc.


----------



## rainrowan

My only pet peeve is if the eBay buyer has more questions and concerns about the listing *after* they have already won the auction and it has ended. I wish any worries and questions would arise well before the end of the auction. I sell only authentic items and I do not mind putting their mind at ease but 7 or 8 emails after transaction's end is a bit too much and all I'm doing is having to coddle the buyer.


----------



## shinymagpie

Jessi319 said:


> ahhh.  good to know...that's why I love this forum.  Since I don't sell or buy internationally, there are differences I am unaware  of.   I am a patient person so I usually just bide my time and wait either way.   I tend to be "very" communicative with my buyers so they are aware of what I am doing with their stuff if there's any kind of slight delay, etc.



I have been very communicative with my buyers and straight 5 star ratings. However, from June, everything changes to a new streamlined system being implemented by eBay. 

If I don't put a tracking number into the system within 24 hours, I will automatically be penalized by eBay for not meeting guidelines. If I send a message to the buyer, (other than to enter a tracking number), between when they pay and when they leave feedback, I will automatically default on a 5 star rating for communication. Yes it is true. If I want to tell them that the package will be posted on Monday, not Sunday, I will get "dinged" by the system. 

I would love to be more communicative, but the system is aiming for streamlined. This will also apply to domestic sales, not just international. If there is no communication, between buyer and seller between payment and feedback, and the tracking is uploaded within 24 hours, the seller will get a 5 star rating for communication even if the buyer doesn't bother to leave feedback from what I understand.

If you put a tracking number in, it automatically lets your buyer know you have got their money and their item is in process. That is probably all they do need, and frees up time all round. 

 If you are selling on eBay, I recommend that you learn how to run DSR reports & run them frequently. You may find results that you love, or you may find results that surprise you.


----------



## H_addict

I am not sure if I posted this already but when people offer you $200.00 for an item that's $1500 + ... I mean, honestly??!! I do set my BEST OFFER items on "automatically accept/decline" setting but sometimes I would go and check the offers that have been automatically declined and just  LOL!


----------



## Jessi319

shinymagpie said:


> I have been very communicative with my buyers and straight 5 star ratings. However, from June, everything changes to a new streamlined system being implemented by eBay.
> 
> If I don't put a tracking number into the system within 24 hours, I will automatically be penalized by eBay for not meeting guidelines. If I send a message to the buyer, (other than to enter a tracking number), between when they pay and when they leave feedback, I will automatically default on a 5 star rating for communication. Yes it is true. If I want to tell them that the package will be posted on Monday, not Sunday, I will get "dinged" by the system.
> 
> I would love to be more communicative, but the system is aiming for streamlined. This will also apply to domestic sales, not just international. If there is no communication, between buyer and seller between payment and feedback, and the tracking is uploaded within 24 hours, the seller will get a 5 star rating for communication even if the buyer doesn't bother to leave feedback from what I understand.
> 
> If you put a tracking number in, it automatically lets your buyer know you have got their money and their item is in process. That is probably all they do need, and frees up time all round.
> 
> If you are selling on eBay, I recommend that you learn how to run DSR reports & run them frequently. You may find results that you love, or you may find results that surprise you.


 thank you I will!!....I guess I need to be reading up on all these new changes!!  I just generally  list and ship....not really realizing all the ebay politics that is going on!!     Good grief!


----------



## MAGJES

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Wow, too many to list! When people think they know more about your item than you do, and send you incorrect information because not only are they moronic tools, they really are clueless ​



Wow!   This sounds quite harsh!......!

I sent you a message....I think on eBay.....can't remember now as it's been awhile....anyway......you listed a bag and put the wrong year....I politely corrected you.  The listing was changed after my message.

If you are referring to me ....I'm ok with that.  All is well with me.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

H_addict said:


> I am not sure if I posted this already but when people offer you $200.00 for an item that's $1500 + ... I mean, honestly??!! I do set my BEST OFFER items on "automatically accept/decline" setting but sometimes I would go and check the offers that have been automatically declined and just  LOL!


 
*OMG!  This has to be my biggest pp as well!!  I once had somebody offer me $1,000.00 for a bag I had listed at $13,500.00 OBO (through a message, not an actual offer since I had the limits set) They offered to "meet up with me on the NJ turnpike" to save me money on shipping!!!    Oh, how very sweet of you!!!  OY!!!*


----------



## petitechouchou

whateve said:


> Why can't you relist?


 
eBay had a category limit on my account so I couldn't relist it. I called them a couple days ago and after three phone calls, they were able to lift the restriction on my selling account. It was a PITA when I tried to sell my bags to help fund for new ones and always getting a message saying I had to wait 30 days or so.


----------



## amanda77

My biggest complaint is when a member randomly messages you and says that you're asking too much for the item.I didn't remember asking for anyone's opinion on pricing.This has happened to me three times.I ignore these messages.Responding would just lead to more drama.


----------



## shinymagpie

Private feedback. There are many reasons for it, but sometimes they are not good. However, eBay DSR Reports ARE very good.


----------



## whateve

I wish people would learn how to spell "tear." As in "there are no stains or tares."


----------



## trixX

I wish buyers would attempt at communicating before jumping the gun to leave a negative feedback!


----------



## SophiaLee

This is a new one for my, not sure if it qualifies as a pet peeve...but it got me peeved! 

Zero feedback bidder bids auction to the moon, doesn't pay (surprise, surprise), I offer to the next highest bidder whose last bid was $810, then she tries to negotiate with me to sell to her off ebay for $650 including shipping saying that $810 was WAY too much.

Really? WTF? Apparently she didn't think it was too much when she was bidding a few days earlier.


----------



## pbananahammock

I don't know if this was already mentioned but sellers who list their terms and conditions in their listings and only use two sentences to describe the item they are selling.
I have seen some sellers who write about using intimidation, threats, and etc. if people do not pay, and they mention all of this in their listings.  It all seems a little excessive, I mean come on, do I really want to buy from someone who thinks like that.


----------



## shinymagpie

SophiaLee said:


> This is a new one for my, not sure if it qualifies as a pet peeve...but it got me peeved!
> 
> Zero feedback bidder bids auction to the moon, doesn't pay (surprise, surprise), I offer to the next highest bidder whose last bid was $810, then she tries to negotiate with me to sell to her off ebay for $650 including shipping saying that $810 was WAY too much.
> 
> Really? WTF? Apparently she didn't think it was too much when she was bidding a few days earlier.



Sorry to hear that. What I have done, in the same situation, is simply re-list the item. But before you do, consider updating your main photo. Also, if you have not already done this, follow the steps in the "how almost bullet-proof your listings from unpaid items" link in the stickies for this forum. That should help keep your auctions safe from some bidders who may not pay. If you are lucky, you may get a better price.*


----------



## jborch

I bought a fake Gucci bag for $400. But disputed and got a refund. Big lesson learned!!


----------



## Ilovemiau

A buyer Sent me this Mail:
High heels from gucci

Hi I was wondering about the shoes comfort level? I have never owned a pair and I wasn't sure with the 5 inch heel if I'd break my neck?


----------



## lpaigenyc

Ilovemiau said:
			
		

> A buyer Sent me this Mail:
> High heels from gucci
> 
> Hi I was wondering about the shoes comfort level? I have never owned a pair and I wasn't sure with the 5 inch heel if I'd break my neck?



seriously?!  and just how are you supposed to answer that?!


----------



## Ilovemiau

lpaigenyc said:


> seriously?!  and just how are you supposed to answer that?!



Sometimes it s Hard to find an answer.


----------



## AuntieMame

Purse-Ooooh said:
			
		

> They offered to "meet up with me on the NJ turnpike" to save me money on shipping!!!    Oh, how very sweet of you!!!  OY!!!



lmao! That's one shady offer!


----------



## saintgermain

Ilovemiau said:


> A buyer Sent me this Mail:
> High heels from gucci
> 
> Hi I was wondering about the shoes comfort level? I have never owned a pair and I wasn't sure with the 5 inch heel if I'd break my neck?



I get questions like this all the time on heels! Some people...

I always block them immediately if they ask about comfort and then reply back "These shoes are incredibly uncomfortable that's why I am selling" in hopes they will go away and not bid.


----------



## H_addict

I have one more: sellers who have BEST OFFER option on their auction but then counter offer with a number that's $10.00 less than their BUY IT NOW price to begin with (and I am taking about items 2K and more). WTF???:weird: Just wanted to add that when I submit BEST OFFERs, I start at a reasonable amount off (like 20% or less) so it's not like I am lowballing or anything ...


----------



## Lieu

H_addict said:
			
		

> I have one more: sellers who have BEST OFFER option on their auction but then counter offer with a number that's $10.00 less than their BUY IT NOW price to begin with (and I am taking about items 2K and more). WTF???:weird: Just wanted to add that when I submit BEST OFFERs, I start at a reasonable amount off (like 20% or less) so it's not like I am lowballing or anything ...



Yes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## threadbender

H_addict said:


> I have one more: sellers who have BEST OFFER option on their auction but then counter offer with a number that's $10.00 less than their BUY IT NOW price to begin with (and I am taking about items 2K and more). WTF???:weird: Just wanted to add that when I submit BEST OFFERs, I start at a reasonable amount off (like 20% or less) so it's not like I am lowballing or anything ...



I understand the peeve. But, keep in mind, that some sellers have a Best Offer so that they are more likely to be able to vet a potential buyer, whereas a BIN means they don't get that chance. The way EBay is set up right now, sellers need to take any advantage they can get. That said, I agree that a counter of a tiny bit off the BIN is off putting.


----------



## ValleyO

SophiaLee said:


> Zero feedback bidder bids auction to the moon, doesn't pay (surprise, surprise), I offer to the next highest bidder whose last bid was $810, then she tries to negotiate with me to sell to her off ebay for $650 including shipping saying that $810 was WAY too much.
> 
> Really? WTF? Apparently she didn't think it was too much when she was bidding a few days earlier.


 
I wouldn't want to pay the inflated price, either. Sucks for the seller, but it's not fair to the buyer to say "Well, the person you were bidding against wasn't really serious, but you have to pay an extra $200 above market price anyway."


----------



## SophiaLee

ValleyO said:


> I wouldn't want to pay the inflated price, either. Sucks for the seller, but it's not fair to the buyer to say "Well, the person you were bidding against wasn't really serious, but you have to pay an extra $200 above market price anyway."



You're not supposed to bid more than you're willing to pay. And I said nothing like your quote to anyone at anytime. And when did I say anything about the auction going for more than market price? I never did.


----------



## lpaigenyc

ValleyO said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to pay the inflated price, either. Sucks for the seller, but it's not fair to the buyer to say "Well, the person you were bidding against wasn't really serious, but you have to pay an extra $200 above market price anyway."



I don't understand, the bidder was bidding along with the winning bidder and lost, how is that paying above market price?  I assume the second chance offer was for the maximum bid the losing bidder bid, at least that's how it's been in my cases.


----------



## ValleyO

SophiaLee said:


> You're not supposed to bid more than you're willing to pay. And I said nothing like your quote to anyone at anytime. And when did I say anything about the auction going for more than market price? I never did.


 
The quote you reference was hypothetical. While I understand that you should never bid more than you were willing to pay, an auction's final price is determined by the final two bidders. If one of those bidders is bidding whithout the intention (or ability) to pay, then the auction price is inflated above what the market will bear. This is the basic concept behind shill bidding.



lpaigenyc said:


> I don't understand, the bidder was bidding along with the winning bidder and lost, how is that paying above market price? I assume the second chance offer was for the maximum bid the losing bidder bid, at least that's how it's been in my cases.


 
Let's say I go to Christie's and win a Lichtenstein at auction. All other buyers drop out at $5 million, but another bidder and I push the final sale price to $7 million. Thereafter, if I shrug my shoulders and say, "Wow, I can't pay that!", I don't think the other bidder would be willing to pay $6,750,000 when the next bidder was all the way down at $5 million.

In eBay's second chance offer, you get the option of paying your highest bid. While I'm not saying some buyers' don't do this, I personally would not.


----------



## lpaigenyc

ValleyO said:
			
		

> Let's say I go to Christie's and win a Lichtenstein at auction. All other buyers drop out at $5 million, but another bidder and I push the final sale price to $7 million. Thereafter, if I shrug my shoulders and say, "Wow, I can't pay that!", I don't think the other bidder would be willing to pay $6,750,000 when the next bidder was all the way down at $5 million.
> 
> In eBay's second chance offer, you get the option of paying your highest bid. While I'm not saying some buyers' don't do this, I personally would not.



That does make sense, I have gotten into biddings wars on eBay and actually feel relieved at times when I've lost!  I'm sure it's a way of making myself feel better about losing but at times I realized I was bidding simply because it was the heat of the moment and at that 
moment the item was worth as much as I would pay to win....not my proudest moments!  It's always in the last few minutes of an auction so I've gotten better about putting in my max bid and walking away until the end of auction.


----------



## BeenBurned

ValleyO said:


> Let's say I go to Christie's and win a Lichtenstein at auction. All other buyers drop out at $5 million, but another bidder and I push the final sale price to $7 million. Thereafter, if I shrug my shoulders and say, "Wow, I can't pay that!", I don't think the other bidder would be willing to pay $6,750,000 when the next bidder was all the way down at $5 million.
> 
> In eBay's second chance offer, you get the option of paying your highest bid. While I'm not saying some buyers' don't do this, I personally would not.


You are wrong. 

In your hypothetical example, if you and the other bidder pushed the price to $7 million, presumably, you wouldn't have bid $6,750,000 if you didn't think the item was worth it and you didn't intend to pay that price had you won.


----------



## elynnin

BeenBurned said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> In your hypothetical example, if you and the other bidder pushed the price to $7 million, presumably, you wouldn't have bid $6,750,000 if you didn't think the item was worth it and you didn't intend to pay that price had you won.



Yes you would be willing to pay that amount, but it IS the concept behind shill bidding: a buyer is willing to pay amount XXX but shouldn't have to if the person he/she is bidding against is a fraud buyer.


----------



## agalarowicz

elynnin said:


> Yes you would be willing to pay that amount, but it IS the concept behind shill bidding: a buyer is willing to pay amount XXX but shouldn't have to if the person he/she is bidding against is a fraud buyer.


exactly


----------



## SophiaLee

Umm I did NOT shill bid my auction. The buyer assured me he was legit and wanted the item badly because I was going to cancel their bid. Also, the bidder who I sent the SCO to who decided she wanted to pay $650 and go off eBay, her first bid was more than $650.

Then after I relisted and blocked her she messages me calling me a "needledick". Guess she thought I was a male. 

Item sold for $900 anyways.


----------



## elynnin

SophiaLee said:


> Umm I did NOT shill bid my auction. The buyer assured me he was legit and wanted the item badly because I was going to cancel their bid. Also, the bidder who I sent the SCO to who decided she wanted to pay $650 and go off eBay, her first bid was more than $650.
> 
> Then after I relisted and blocked her she messages me calling me a "needledick". Guess she thought I was a male.
> 
> Item sold for $900 anyways.


No one's accusing you.  We're just saying that second chance offers aren't that appealing to bidders for this reason.


----------



## SophiaLee

elynnin said:


> No one's accusing you.  We're just saying that second chance offers aren't that appealing to bidders for this reason.



I'm just clarifying.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Had a buyer who asked me if i can wear the shoes from now on every Day. He will Pay me to do that for 2 weeks. 
Omg. Some ppl are Sick. 

Another One Told me that my 2000$ Prada is now only Worth 150$. These bags are Not really popular anyhow.  
( bag is 1 year Old)


----------



## juicyjuice

Just had a horrific selling experience which might make me stop selling altogether.  I listed a shirt which I'm not in a huge rush to get rid of, I was on the edge about keeping it and just wanted to see what I could get.  I set the starting bid so I would at least get back what I paid.  This buyer messaged me everyday for a week, asking if I would sell it to her for a lower price, and meet her in person for the exchange.  I said no, I'll wait until the listing ends.  It ended without bids and so I relisted it, at the same price.  She again messaged me, insisting I sell it to her for a lower price, direct paypal/pay in person, etc.  Again I said my price was firm...I appreciate her concern but it's my problem if it doesn't sell.  She was awfully pushy so I added her to my BBL in case she's more trouble down the road.

THEN she starts cursing me, wishing cancer upon me...and threatening that she has friends "all across the country" who can buy it on her behalf and find out my address when they do... what a psycho.  So she won't pay the starting bid, but will have her friends pay more than she's willing to, ship it to her, and provide her with my contact info all for this personal vendetta?  Even before I blocked her, she kept on emailing me with offers, trying to do  things on the side instead of just bidding on the auction!  If she really wanted it that bad she could have just bid!

She is also selling stuff more expensive than mine, and has spent way more on past purchases, on way uglier stuff. I'm sure she could have afforded it.  UGH

This makes me want to take a hiatus from ebay for a while.  I don't need this emotional distress.  I have removed my listing in case she and her friends "come after me."

Thanks for reading, I needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## shinymagpie

^gosh I want this ones name for my blocked buyer list too! Please PM it to me!


----------



## loverundercover

juicyjuice said:


> Just had a horrific selling experience which might make me stop selling altogether. I listed a shirt which I'm not in a huge rush to get rid of, I was on the edge about keeping it and just wanted to see what I could get. I set the starting bid so I would at least get back what I paid. This buyer messaged me everyday for a week, asking if I would sell it to her for a lower price, and meet her in person for the exchange. I said no, I'll wait until the listing ends. It ended without bids and so I relisted it, at the same price. She again messaged me, insisting I sell it to her for a lower price, direct paypal/pay in person, etc. Again I said my price was firm...I appreciate her concern but it's my problem if it doesn't sell. She was awfully pushy so I added her to my BBL in case she's more trouble down the road.
> 
> THEN she starts cursing me, wishing cancer upon me...and threatening that she has friends "all across the country" who can buy it on her behalf and find out my address when they do... what a psycho. So she won't pay the starting bid, but will have her friends pay more than she's willing to, ship it to her, and provide her with my contact info all for this personal vendetta? Even before I blocked her, she kept on emailing me with offers, trying to do things on the side instead of just bidding on the auction! If she really wanted it that bad she could have just bid!
> 
> She is also selling stuff more expensive than mine, and has spent way more on past purchases, on way uglier stuff. I'm sure she could have afforded it. UGH
> 
> This makes me want to take a hiatus from ebay for a while. I don't need this emotional distress. I have removed my listing in case she and her friends "come after me."
> 
> Thanks for reading, I needed to get it off my chest.


 
That is nuts! I'm sorry you had to deal with someone like that.


----------



## NANI1972

When a buyer messages you for a BIN, you agree, and then they message you back with a lower price they want to pay. WTF!


----------



## Ilovemiau

juicyjuice said:


> Just had a horrific selling experience which might make me stop selling altogether.  I listed a shirt which I'm not in a huge rush to get rid of, I was on the edge about keeping it and just wanted to see what I could get.  I set the starting bid so I would at least get back what I paid.  This buyer messaged me everyday for a week, asking if I would sell it to her for a lower price, and meet her in person for the exchange.  I said no, I'll wait until the listing ends.  It ended without bids and so I relisted it, at the same price.  She again messaged me, insisting I sell it to her for a lower price, direct paypal/pay in person, etc.  Again I said my price was firm...I appreciate her concern but it's my problem if it doesn't sell.  She was awfully pushy so I added her to my BBL in case she's more trouble down the road.
> 
> THEN she starts cursing me, wishing cancer upon me...and threatening that she has friends "all across the country" who can buy it on her behalf and find out my address when they do... what a psycho.  So she won't pay the starting bid, but will have her friends pay more than she's willing to, ship it to her, and provide her with my contact info all for this personal vendetta?  Even before I blocked her, she kept on emailing me with offers, trying to do  things on the side instead of just bidding on the auction!  If she really wanted it that bad she could have just bid!
> 
> She is also selling stuff more expensive than mine, and has spent way more on past purchases, on way uglier stuff. I'm sure she could have afforded it.  UGH
> 
> This makes me want to take a hiatus from ebay for a while.  I don't need this emotional distress.  I have removed my listing in case she and her friends "come after me."
> 
> Thanks for reading, I needed to get it off my chest.



What a Psycho. 
Block her & forward her Mails to eBay. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## shinymagpie

people who constantly leave feedback criticizing items, which makes it clear that they never read the description or looked at the photos before buying. Feedback is there to leave your opinion, but it also is a clear indicator of the operating style of the person who left it.


----------



## jaelle

*Sellers who try to make up for FVF in the shipping absolutely tick me off. I won't even consider buying from them if they're that greedy. 

*Slow paying bidders that don't respond to your emails in a decent manner of time and then make up ridiculous reasons for not paying in a timely fashion. If you can't pay, tell me! Otherwise, log into paypal and get it over and done with.  Oy!

*Junk listings that use keywords to be found. When I'm looking for used LV, I don't want to see 1000 shapers or junky bags that have nothing to do with anything.

And my most unfavorite thing of all: Scammers. I can't tell you how many cases I've had to open in the past year for sellers that never bothered to send my items, some intentionally and others out of laziness. Ebay should really start doing background checks on these people.


Edit: One more thing, the people selling designer bags that are hanging by threads. If you're listing it as "poor condition" or "junk", maybe it's time you give the bag a proper burial. 

(Sorry, I have a lot of beef with eBay. ;P)


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers that state 'please review all pictures because sales are final', but then only post ONE TINY PICTURE.


----------



## juicyjuice

Thanks for the support, I blocked her and forwarded/reported her to ebay...though I am bracing myself for more nasty messages.  Even though she's blocked, she can still msg by replying to the first email.  That's ebay!


----------



## ChiqueChic

MarneeB said:
			
		

> Sellers that state 'please review all pictures because sales are final', but then only post ONE TINY PICTURE.



This! Or when they include one lousy picture and say email me for more. If you have more pictures then why not just add them?


----------



## lovely64

juicyjuice said:


> Thanks for the support, I blocked her and forwarded/reported her to ebay...though I am bracing myself for more nasty messages.  Even though she's blocked, she can still msg by replying to the first email.  That's ebay!


Please share her ebay id so we all can block her!

She sounds psycho!


----------



## Millicat

The more of these i read the less i want to buy from there !
I've bought from there twice but wow - these experiences really make you sit up and take notice.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Some buyer doesnt Accept a no. 
If you dont want to ship overseas &&& you have every Day at least 10 Buyers (0-5 Feedback in General)
From Singapur, Vietnam, philipines, ...
Or Low ballers. No i dont want to sell a 2000$ gucci bag which is 1 Year Old for 250 $ incl Shipping.


----------



## Storm702

Or how about you're selling a bag with both the auction and BIN set, and someone msgs you 5 times lowballing BELOW the auction start price, then bids and wins at the auction start price......then msgs asking for free shipping. Wait, it gets better.....then you don't hear from them for 2 days, and you msg to find out what's going on, and they inform you they want to cancel after requesting more pictures than the 8 you have in your very thourough listing (big surprise.) THEN you relist the bag, and they msg you to inform you that, OMG, they TOTALLY want the bag, and can you please end the listing NOW and wait 7-10 business days for them to get a refund on the bag they just reurned to a different eBay seller- which happened to cost $50 more than yours. All this over a 5 year old Juicy bag.


----------



## lpaigenyc

Storm702 said:
			
		

> Or how about you're selling a bag with both the auction and BIN set, and someone msgs you 5 times lowballing BELOW the auction start price, then bids and wins at the auction start price......then msgs asking for free shipping. Wait, it gets better.....then you don't hear from them for 2 days, and you msg to find out what's going on, and they inform you they want to cancel after requesting more pictures than the 8 you have in your very thourough listing (big surprise.) THEN you relist the bag, and they msg you to inform you that, OMG, they TOTALLY want the bag, and can you please end the listing NOW and wait 7-10 business days for them to get a refund on the bag they just reurned to a different eBay seller- which happened to cost $50 more than yours. All this over a 5 year old Juicy bag.



I'm sorry but that is funny!  Buyers can certainly be CRAZY!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Storm702 said:


> Or how about you're selling a bag with both the auction and BIN set, and someone msgs you 5 times lowballing BELOW the auction start price, then bids and wins at the auction start price......then msgs asking for free shipping. Wait, it gets better.....then you don't hear from them for 2 days, and you msg to find out what's going on, and they inform you they want to cancel after requesting more pictures than the 8 you have in your very thourough listing (big surprise.) THEN you relist the bag, and they msg you to inform you that, OMG, they TOTALLY want the bag, and can you please end the listing NOW and wait 7-10 business days for them to get a refund on the bag they just reurned to a different eBay seller- which happened to cost $50 more than yours. All this over a 5 year old Juicy bag.



Insane!


----------



## tutushopper

Storm702 said:


> Or how about you're selling a bag with both the auction and BIN set, and someone msgs you 5 times lowballing BELOW the auction start price, then bids and wins at the auction start price......then msgs asking for free shipping. Wait, it gets better.....then you don't hear from them for 2 days, and you msg to find out what's going on, and they inform you they want to cancel after requesting more pictures than the 8 you have in your very thourough listing (big surprise.) THEN you relist the bag, and they msg you to inform you that, OMG, they TOTALLY want the bag, and can you please end the listing NOW and wait 7-10 business days for them to get a refund on the bag they just reurned to a different eBay seller- which happened to cost $50 more than yours. All this over a 5 year old Juicy bag.



So if this person doesn't deserve a non-paying bidder strike, who does?  Really, this is just way too much.


----------



## phaat1

I've been lucky to have good ebay experience!


----------



## shinymagpie

phaat1 said:


> I've been lucky to have good ebay experience!



No! Actually 99.9% of experiences on eBay are usually good. People just don't write about those!


----------



## sheila_c

My pet peeve of the day? Sellers who won't provide additional pictures.

Purse ended yesterday. Saw it on eBay. Had 12 hours to go. Contacted seller who advised she was at work and wouldn't return home in time to take pictures. Understandable, I've been in that situation as a seller.

BIN listing expires with no bids. Seller relists BIN.

Seller has my e-mail address. Does she contact me? No. Send additional pics? No. Add additional pics to the listing? 

Assuming the bag is not a fake, why ignore a buyer who is dying to buy your item?


----------



## lovinshoes61

juicyjuice said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support, I blocked her and forwarded/reported her to ebay...though I am bracing myself for more nasty messages.  Even though she's blocked, she can still msg by replying to the first email.  That's ebay!



PM the ID to me too..I had one of those- super scary!


----------



## poopsie

sheila_c said:


> My pet peeve of the day? Sellers who won't provide additional pictures.
> 
> Purse ended yesterday. Saw it on eBay. Had 12 hours to go. Contacted seller who advised she was at work and wouldn't return home in time to take pictures. Understandable, I've been in that situation as a seller.
> 
> BIN listing expires with no bids. Seller relists BIN.
> 
> Seller has my e-mail address. Does she contact me? No. Send additional pics? No. Add additional pics to the listing?
> 
> *Assuming the bag is not a fake, why ignore a buyer who is dying to buy your item?*




Maybe you just answered your own question!


----------



## tutushopper

pinklepurr said:


> Absolutely. I won't leave feedback as a seller until the buyer leaves feedback for me. I provided fast service and a carefully packaged item. I also email them acknowledging their payment and then I'll email them again with the tracking number. What did I get? Nothing. Oh well, no feedback for them either. Their paying fast isn't really an option since I have an immediate payment option, so I don't really see why I should leave feedback for the buyer 1st...maybe that's just me!



Or...those are the ones who plan to file a chargeback (okay, I'm jaded by my recent experience in trying to sell on ebay) and I LOVE your kitty in your avatar!   Sooo cute


----------



## lovinshoes61

I agree- I don't leave buyers feedback until I get one.

Also yesterday I had someone leave me a message saying they left me positive feedback but were unhappy with the item because it wa the wrong shade of white? What?!?!


----------



## macw613

When you clearly state an item is authentic, yet they go ahead and ask "Is this authentic?" - Wow. READ THE AD! OBVIOUSLY.

I also cannot stand when someone asks me to TRADE! I was once offered a guitar, and about 6 pairs of decent, but used pairs of shoes, for my 1 pair of VERY expensive shoes (won't name them). People are crazy.


----------



## Hessefan

macw613 said:
			
		

> When you clearly state an item is authentic, yet they go ahead and ask "Is this authentic?" - Wow. READ THE AD! OBVIOUSLY.
> .



Sorry, but that isn't obvious whatsoever. No scammer states that their items aren't authentic in their listing.
Admittedly it is a moot point to ask the seller, because they will all say yes whether it is authentic or not.


----------



## MarneeB

macw613 said:


> When you clearly state an item is authentic, yet they go ahead and ask "Is this authentic?" - Wow. READ THE AD! OBVIOUSLY.
> 
> I also cannot stand when someone asks me to TRADE! I was once offered a guitar, and about 6 pairs of decent, but used pairs of shoes, for my 1 pair of VERY expensive shoes (won't name them). People are crazy.


 

Just because a seller states their item is authentic doesn't mean it 'obviously' is! People lie, all the time. As a buyer I have a right to double check and ask about an item I may want. As a seller you should be willing to answer any question within reason, and I think the authenticity question is well within reason. I'm not quick to believe something a random stranger types in their listing. Certainly you can unserstand that.

Also wanted to add that sometimes I ask even if I know an item is authentic just to get a feel for the type of seller they are. So if they're going to get bent out of shape on a simple question then I know to avoid them. JMHO.


----------



## juicyjuice

Yes exactly...I hate it when people message me with unsolicited lowball offers, pointing me to another listing in a totally different size/color as a reference price.  I'm tempted to reply back, that's great and all, why don't you go ahead and buy that size 14 instead of the size 0 you want?  Then they throw a hissy fit because a seller won't accept their price, or agree with what it's worth in their opinion.



darkshadows1 said:


> I have 2 pet peeves:
> 1) when someone tells you what the item is listed for and what they are selling. like "well there are 20 of yours out there and none are as much as yours" you shouldn't be selling it for this much. yea well, I bet those aren't as in great condition as mine and you dont have to buy it.


----------



## MarneeB

I might be a bit too picky but it really bothers me when I see a listing for a bag for sale and in the picture(s) the bag is on the floor. Some of these pictures the seller even captures their feet in the picture, yuck! 

But worse than on the floor is when a bag is placed on the toilet to take the picture! I always wonder how they came to think that it would be a good idea to show their toilet while trying to sell something.


----------



## nillacobain

MarneeB said:


> I might be a bit too picky but it really bothers me when I see a listing for a bag for sale and in the picture(s) the bag is on the floor. Some of these pictures the seller even captures their feet in the picture, yuck!
> 
> *But worse than on the floor is when a bag is placed on the toilet to take the picture!* I always wonder how they came to think that it would be a good idea to show their toilet while trying to sell something.


 
ITA


----------



## mandabeezy

X


----------



## ruthie_1

MarneeB said:
			
		

> I might be a bit too picky but it really bothers me when I see a listing for a bag for sale and in the picture(s) the bag is on the floor. Some of these pictures the seller even captures their feet in the picture, yuck!
> 
> But worse than on the floor is when a bag is placed on the toilet to take the picture! I always wonder how they came to think that it would be a good idea to show their toilet while trying to sell something.



No way, on the toilet? I once saw a bag was placed on top a cooking hob????!!!! 
That was bizarre!!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

MarneeB said:


> I might be a bit too picky but it really bothers me when I see a listing for a bag for sale and in the picture(s) the bag is on the floor. Some of these pictures the seller even captures their feet in the picture, yuck!
> 
> But worse than on the floor is when a bag is placed on the toilet to take the picture! I always wonder how they came to think that it would be a good idea to show their toilet while trying to sell something.



LOL. I hate when they are outside on a rock or grass..I don't get it. My mind is screaming get that lambskin away from all the dirt!!


----------



## Ilovemiau

cvlshopaholic said:


> LOL. I hate when they are outside on a rock or grass..I don't get it. My mind is screaming get that lambskin away from all the dirt!!



Lol. I like that.


----------



## Ilovemiau

I have One from today
Seller is tryingto sell a 1800$ gucci Purse with One pic only
So i asked her for more pics & here is her reply:

What exactly would you like to See. The bag Front & back are identical.


----------



## jojon21

My pet peeve is people listing as New Without Tags when they have clearly used the item.  Example: A pair of yoga pants I was looking at listed as New Without Tags - in the description "I only wore them once to a class"..............eewwwww, so you wore them & sweated in them and are listing them as New?


----------



## caramel15

^^^ Gross!


----------



## Storm702

ALL I WANTED WAS A BALENCIAGA BAG........

I have had the most atrcious, horrendous, horrible, terrible, no good, very bad transaction on ebay.....

Seller: nannlp

Once upon a time, April 18, 2012, in fact, I won an auction on ebay for my very first Balenciaga!!!!!!!!!!!! I was ecstatic! Now, it wasn't the classic style like a Twiggy or Motorcycle, but a satchel type with a Bal plate on the front. I won for $200, and the were some marks and corner wear, but at that price and for a girl who couldn't afford a Bal at regular price, who cares!!! Well, I got the bag a few days later, and the "wear" on the corners- ALL of them- was actually the piping hanging out, which wasn't mentioned. Thank goodness seller had a 7 day return policy! I contacted her the day i got the bag, and told her I would be returning for a refund at my expense. No response. 2 days later, sent message again, no response. Contact paypal and open a dispute, and lo and behold-NOW I can return. So I return, with insurance and tracking, on April 25, and send seller the info. I track it myself, and see that it was attempted to be delivered on the 27th. Contact seller on the 30th to see if they got the bag, as I want a refund. Seller messages back May 2 saying they didn't get it. I relay along the attmpted delivery info. I open a claim with Paypal b/c I don't want seller to say the 7 days is up and I'd lose my refund. They track it, and find in my favor, since she didn't pick up. Then on the 10, seller rsponds "I work from home and never recieved notice. BS! Its insured, so they would leave notice. And even if they didn't why wouldn't you track it yourself and make arrangements for it to be redelivered or go pick it up yourself? Well they ended up shipping the bag back to me b/c she never went to get it. SO I contact Paypal and ebay, and they say I did my part, not to worry. SO she just NOW contacts me today, and called the cops and filed a stolen property report! I told her I'd be more than happy to ship it back at HER expense since I already came out of pocket once to ship it, and she never bothered to get it! SO I called paypal and they're paying for me to ship it back, but I'm wasting my time and gas AGAIN.......
End rant


----------



## tutushopper

*hugs* So sorry to hear your wonderful story come to such a horrible, terrible, no good, very bad ending.


----------



## new.old.bag

Storm702 said:
			
		

> ALL I WANTED WAS A BALENCIAGA BAG........
> 
> I have had the most atrcious, horrendous, horrible, terrible, no good, very bad transaction on ebay.....
> 
> Seller: nannlp
> 
> Once upon a time, April 18, 2012, in fact, I won an auction on ebay for my very first Balenciaga!!!!!!!!!!!! I was ecstatic! Now, it wasn't the classic style like a Twiggy or Motorcycle, but a satchel type with a Bal plate on the front. I won for $200, and the were some marks and corner wear, but at that price and for a girl who couldn't afford a Bal at regular price, who cares!!! Well, I got the bag a few days later, and the "wear" on the corners- ALL of them- was actually the piping hanging out, which wasn't mentioned. Thank goodness seller had a 7 day return policy! I contacted her the day i got the bag, and told her I would be returning for a refund at my expense. No response. 2 days later, sent message again, no response. Contact paypal and open a dispute, and lo and behold-NOW I can return. So I return, with insurance and tracking, on April 25, and send seller the info. I track it myself, and see that it was attempted to be delivered on the 27th. Contact seller on the 30th to see if they got the bag, as I want a refund. Seller messages back May 2 saying they didn't get it. I relay along the attmpted delivery info. I open a claim with Paypal b/c I don't want seller to say the 7 days is up and I'd lose my refund. They track it, and find in my favor, since she didn't pick up. Then on the 10, seller rsponds "I work from home and never recieved notice. BS! Its insured, so they would leave notice. And even if they didn't why wouldn't you track it yourself and make arrangements for it to be redelivered or go pick it up yourself? Well they ended up shipping the bag back to me b/c she never went to get it. SO I contact Paypal and ebay, and they say I did my part, not to worry. SO she just NOW contacts me today, and called the cops and filed a stolen property report! I told her I'd be more than happy to ship it back at HER expense since I already came out of pocket once to ship it, and she never bothered to get it! SO I called paypal and they're paying for me to ship it back, but I'm wasting my time and gas AGAIN.......
> End rant



Oh, you're nicer than I am. I would have waited for the police to show up, given them all the evidence and sent them right back to her for filing a false police report.


----------



## tutushopper

new.old.bag said:


> Oh, you're nicer than I am. I would have waited for the police to show up, given them all the evidence and sent them right back to her for filing a false police report.



Oh, that, too!  Good idea!


----------



## Storm702

new.old.bag said:


> Oh, you're nicer than I am. I would have waited for the police to show up, given them all the evidence and sent them right back to her for filing a false police report.


 Well I was going to do that, but unfortunately Paypal contacted me and said me getting the refund and possesing said bag was against policy, and that she could take legal action.....sooooo not worth it, with visions of lawsuits dancing through my head!


----------



## Storm702

tutushopper said:


> *hugs* So sorry to hear your wonderful story come to such a horrible, terrible, no good, very bad ending.


 Ahhhh, such is life....what can you do? Thanks though! :urock:


----------



## bry_dee

MarneeB said:


> Just because a seller states their item is authentic doesn't mean it 'obviously' is! People lie, all the time. As a buyer I have a right to double check and ask about an item I may want. As a seller you should be willing to answer any question within reason, and I think the authenticity question is well within reason. I'm not quick to believe something a random stranger types in their listing. Certainly you can unserstand that.



I completely agree with this one. I don't mind getting questions about authenticity from buyers because I've got nothing to hide and very confident with the items I sell. Particularly, even the most blatant fakes are listed on our eBay. As a buyer too, I feel extremely bad of these misinformed buyers and mad at these cheap sellers! An extra assurance of authenticity from a seller's reply gives more confidence (aside from the pictures authenticated on the AT threads, of course!)


----------



## Princess CFD

It's been posted before but I'll say it again :
As a buyer I become very frustrated seeing (invariably) low feedback buyers tussle it out in a bidding war well before an auction ends.
I cannot fathom why that happens


----------



## tutushopper

My biggest peeve has to be scammers of any sort.  Second would be shill bidders, who raise the prices for everyone involved.  Thanks to tpf for reminding me to check for these on any auction I bid on.


----------



## needloub

I hate (I so rarely use that term) when buyers file claims fraudently. How can a person say that an item didn't reach them and then you call their local post office and the carrier tells you that they physically delivered the item? I guess it is a matter of too much time on their hands. Thank goodness for delivery/signature confirmation as well as buyer protection. My days of selling on the 'bay are dwindling because I just can't take the frustration.


----------



## MissMarion

I have never sold anything, so can only offer my views as a buyer ... I am really tired of listings that urge you to "review the photos as they are part of the description" and yet there is only one picture of the bag and usually not a very good one.  Not gonna do it.  

Reading this thread has really opened my eyes.  I had no idea that buyers can retract a bid or simply not pay.  It would never occur to me to do that!  I bid on a used saddle one time and accidently entered $100 more than what I intended for my maximum.  Naturally I won the auction, ended up with a saddle that doesn't fit any of my horses...


----------



## krisco

buyers leaving negative because they want free shipping or are just really hard to please and ebay letting them get away with it.


----------



## luvmylv4eva

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/am-i-taking-wrong-do-people-refuse-act-756434.html

This is the stuff that really irks me.


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers that threaten to relist if payment is not received within 24 or 48 hours. I understand wanting a quick payment, but as sellers we have to give them 4 days. Also, sellers that state they will not accept an e-check, & if we pay with one they'll cancel it & not sell to us. E-checks go through paypal, so they have to accept them!


----------



## mizsunshyne

H_addict said:


> I have one more: sellers who have BEST OFFER option on their auction but then counter offer with a number that's $10.00 less than their BUY IT NOW price to begin with (and I am taking about items 2K and more). WTF???:weird: Just wanted to add that when I submit BEST OFFERs, I start at a reasonable amount off (like 20% or less) so it's not like I am lowballing or anything ...


^Lol! I've had this happen to me. BIN was 150, shipping was 8, so I offered 120, and seller countered me 150 with free shipping! I was not impressed.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Just had someone offer me $450 on a $6400 item I have with a BIN/OBO of $2199. UGH!


----------



## Anonymous13

A couple years ago my pet peeve was sellers who would leave negative feedback for buyers just bc they left negative feedback. Before I started selling I was like "I payed, that's pretty much my only responsibility as a buyer so as long as I do that, I should get good feedback.". Maybe that's because I never tried to play games with anyone. As a seller I see the advantage of being able to leave neg. feedback. 

Other things that bother me are when people post one picture and then say in their description "feel free to ask for more pictures. " JUST POST THEM!! 

The other things are when, for example, the seller lists a purse, and they throw it on the floor to take a picture. Really, you're selling a $400 bag and you don't own a table? Also, when they list a bag for significantly more than it sells for originally..then turn the tags around so newbies don't know. I know people can list stuff for whatever they want, but generally, people go to eBay to find a bargain.


----------



## lovely64

Storm702 said:


> Well I was going to do that, but unfortunately Paypal contacted me and said me getting the refund and possesing said bag was against policy, and that she could take legal action.....sooooo not worth it, with visions of lawsuits dancing through my head!


Sorry to hear that but I´m happy you got your refund.

Why didn´t you leave apropriate feedback?


----------



## katlun

when item is said to be NWOT and comes used


----------



## bosslady

If an item is missing important info (i.e.dimensions of a handbag) and you kindly ask the seller that question and get ignored! When I  am paying over 2k for bag and you do not list the size, a simple reply is appreciated. Just gave up on an auction after going through this


----------



## bry_dee

Seller misrepresenting the material of the bag. Ugh.


----------



## shelzbags

bulletproofsoul said:


> Just had someone offer me $450 on a $6400 item I have with a BIN/OBO of $2199. UGH!


 
I know, is that obnoxious, or what? If someone saw your item in the store and it was marked down to $2199 from $6400, they'd think it was a killer DEAL. But on ebay you're supposed to give it away?

I also get so annoyed with newbies who think that rudeness, aggression, and returning on a whim are OK. I've finally resorted to the "no bidders under 10 feedback" in desperation. It seems to be getting worse, IMOullhair:


----------



## Brooke0502

I had a high bidder ask if they were going to get my item at $171.00 and free shipping, "I know the reserve wasn't met but I was the high bidder didn't want to buy another shoe if I might later sell at that price" 

I can totally understand where she's coming from in asking ESP since she wanted them and she was sweet about it but there's no way in heck I'm letting go of practicality new worn 3Xs perfect shape JC KERFIELD BOOTIES for $171.00 when I paid more than triple that!!


----------



## Storm702

bulletproofsoul said:


> Just had someone offer me $450 on a $6400 item I have with a BIN/OBO of $2199. UGH!


OMG I would have been embarassed to even shoot that low!!!! Where do these people come from? I had a Juicy bag on eBay for $150 starting auction bid, originally retailed for $398 and was carried twice so it was still in pristine condition, and someone asked to buy it for $75 plus the $15 shipping. I politely declined. Then they sent me a message asking if I'd do it for $80 with free shipping! Hmmm where'd you learn to barter, that's even less than your original lowball offer! Grrr!


----------



## Storm702

lovely64 said:


> Sorry to hear that but I´m happy you got your refund.
> 
> Why didn´t you leave apropriate feedback?


Oh I have 60 days to do so, don't I? But I don't want her to leave negative feedback for me, as I am a new seller- I only sell bags I no onger use. I know it will be 5 stars, but she could leave negative commentary....


----------



## Storm702

New rant: I was selling my Chloe Paddington on ebay, of course I had a thousand watchers, no bids. Five minutes after the auction ends I get a message....
Ebayer:"Why does the leather look like that?"
Me: (thinking WTF)"I'm afraid I don't understand your question. Please explain."
Ebayer: "My other Chloes don't look like that."
Me(thinking "what does that have to do with mine"):"If you have any doubts about authenticity, please have the bag authenticated at tPF. It may just be my less-than-stellar camera."
Ebayer:"The leather looks wrong to me."

At that point, I stopped replying....if you're not interested in buying, why are you bothering me?! End rant. ullhair:


----------



## claraflo

Sellers who use stock photo's instead of pictures of the actual item. Yes, yes I know what that bag looks like according to the LV catalogue, but what does the bag you are selling look like. I cant exactly take your word for it that its in 'mint' condition as that can mean anything from still in shipping crate to you've used it for the past 2yrs and the handes haven't fallen off yet. 

Sellers who harp on about how they feel about their item and no relevant details about 
the item. _Hint - i'm not buying it because you think its gorgeous....kay?_

Sellers of shoes who list an item as X size then show a picture of the item with Y size printed on it. Which one are you selling me? And which bit of evidence will you claim I should have had the 'common sense' to psychically divine from your cryptic listing?

Sellers of knock-offs (aka 'inspired' & 'similar to' items) using brand name keywords in their listings. I'm looking for LV not your manky and poorly constructed cheap tat that you happen to think bears some sort of resemblance to an LV. 

Sellers who use 'vintage' to describe a completely new item. Once again I'm looking for an item that's at least 30yrs old and not your brand new item that you think looks old timey. I hate wading through swathes of listings for new items when I am specifically looking for used. And yes they list them in the 'used' category as well. _I will not accidentally buy your stuff because it pops up in my search!_

Sellers of expensive items who list one photo. 

Sellers who rant on the bottom of their listings about NPBs and other irritations associated with ebay - _moving right along_ is what I do when I see this.


----------



## claraflo

Princess CFD said:


> It's been posted before but I'll say it again :
> As a buyer I become very frustrated seeing (invariably) low feedback buyers tussle it out in a bidding war well before an auction ends.
> I cannot fathom why that happens



Because they are working on the principle of first in best dressed, not understanding that auctions work in an entirely different way.


----------



## threadbender

Storm702 said:


> Oh I have 60 days to do so, don't I? But I don't want her to leave negative feedback for me, as I am a new seller- I only sell bags I no onger use. I know it will be 5 stars, but she could leave negative commentary....



Sellers cannot leave negative feedback for buyers. If she were to leave a positive with negative feedback, you can get it removed. Make sure you block her from bidding on your listings. You may want to consider opening a new account just for buying, so that if you run into something like this again (hopefully not!), they wouldn't know your selling ID. Just a thought.


----------



## tamburger

I had a buyer bid on a dress and didn't pay or answer any of my messages. I opened a NPB claim after the 4th day and closed it 5 days after that. I relisted the item for 7 days and 4 days into the listing I get a message from the buyer saying that she's sorry she didn't pay for the item and that she was on vacation for a week and just got back--she really wants to purchase the dress now. NOPE.

(sorry for any typos! I'm using my iphone)


----------



## GlamGirly

I hate when you ask a seller a specific question about an item because it was not mentioned in the auction page. For example, the description might say, "Great pre-owned condition" so I ask for more specific details such as if there are any spots, marks, missing buttons, etc. and the seller replies with something like, "That item is in storage right now so I can't look at it and tell you", "I don't think so" or "There shouldn't be". I can't bid if you can't give me a straight answer. Just because an item shouldn't have spots or stains doesn't mean that it doesn't!


----------



## wendySpk

One of my pet peeves is when you buy or sell, the buyer or seller doesn't leave feedback!
Everything is paid, received etc and no FB for me ?! no problems or anything just no FB ... 
 I give it but I don't get it !


----------



## GlamGirly

wendySpk said:


> One of my pet peeves is when you buy or sell, the buyer or seller doesn't leave feedback!
> Everything is paid, received etc and no FB for me ?! no problems or anything just no FB ...
> I give it but I don't get it !


 
Yes! This is the worst. I hate that too.


----------



## Storm702

carlpsmom said:


> Sellers cannot leave negative feedback for buyers. If she were to leave a positive with negative feedback, you can get it removed. Make sure you block her from bidding on your listings. You may want to consider opening a new account just for buying, so that if you run into something like this again (hopefully not!), they wouldn't know your selling ID. Just a thought.


 
Oooooh, thanks so much! I appreciate the info!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sellers who are SUPER RUDE when you contact them with questions/issues about an item you bought. I could've just left negative FB, I contact them, and they are rude. So much for CS!


----------



## whateve

Sellers who won't leave feedback until the buyer does. I don't feel as appreciative of the seller if he doesn't give me feedback first. If I paid within a reasonable length of time and wasn't a PITA, then why wait to give me feedback? Even if it turns out that you are a terrible seller and you shipped me an item not as described, so I am going to complain - I still did everything I was supposed to do as a buyer so I deserve good feedback immediately after payment.


----------



## MarneeB

whateve said:


> Sellers who won't leave feedback until the buyer does. I don't feel as appreciative of the seller if he doesn't give me feedback first. If I paid within a reasonable length of time and wasn't a PITA, then why wait to give me feedback? Even if it turns out that you are a terrible seller and you shipped me an item not as described, so I am going to complain - I still did everything I was supposed to do as a buyer so I deserve good feedback immediately after payment.


 

But sellers don't know if you're a PITA buyer until you leave feedback, then we know you're happy with your item. I've left feedback for a buyer as soon as I shipped the item, then I get a difficult buyer with buyer's remorse, etc etc. And they've already gotten glowing feedback from me.  As a seller I like to know my buyer is happy (and I know when I get feedback) then I leave them feedback. It's nothing personal with me, just how it best works for me.


----------



## MarneeB

One sentence descriptions, and those same sellers than don't want to answer questions.


----------



## whateve

MarneeB said:


> But sellers don't know if you're a PITA buyer until you leave feedback, then we know you're happy with your item. I've left feedback for a buyer as soon as I shipped the item, then I get a difficult buyer with buyer's remorse, etc etc. And they've already gotten glowing feedback from me.  As a seller I like to know my buyer is happy (and I know when I get feedback) then I leave them feedback. It's nothing personal with me, just how it best works for me.


I feel like sellers that do this are trying to extort good feedback from me. When I get nice, friendly feedback from sellers before I even receive the item, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. I am more likely to be forgiving of minor annoyances like a not quite accurate description or poor packaging. Like I said, my obligation as a buyer is to pay - that's all. Sellers can't say anything bad in feedback anyway so what is the point of holding back?


----------



## tutushopper

Sometimes sellers get hit with a scammer (like I did my first sale out in years) and had I left him good feedback, he could just go on his merry way smiling that he got away with it again.  It really is sad that a few bad apples really have spoiled the pie of eBay.

I also agree that it gives time to work out any issues and to make sure a non-scamming buyer is happy and all is well with the sale.  It's not extortion at all.


----------



## MarneeB

tutushopper said:


> Sometimes sellers get hit with a scammer (like I did my first sale out in years) and had I left him good feedback, he could just go on his merry way smiling that he got away with it again. It really is sad that a few bad apples really have spoiled the pie of eBay.
> 
> I also agree that it gives time to work out any issues and to make sure a non-scamming buyer is happy and all is well with the sale. It's not extortion at all.


 

I agree!


----------



## MarneeB

whateve said:


> I feel like sellers that do this are trying to extort good feedback from me. When I get nice, friendly feedback from sellers before I even receive the item, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. I am more likely to be forgiving of minor annoyances like a not quite accurate description or poor packaging. Like I said, my obligation as a buyer is to pay - that's all. Sellers can't say anything bad in feedback anyway so what is the point of holding back?


 

My point of holding back is since I can only give positive I do not want to increase their feedback if they turn out to be a PITA buyer or attempted scammer. I'm not trying to extort at all. I send a card with the item thanking my buyers and saying if they are not 100% happy with the transaction to please contact me before leaving feedback to give me a chance to fix things. With all the crap going on with ebay (and it's just getting worse) I think all sellers should hold off til they hear from their buyers. IMO both leaving feedback should be the last 2 steps of the transaction.

Whateve, you seem like a forgiving buyer, but a LOT of buyers would jump the gun and leave bad feedback for something little without giving the seller a chance to fix things. Then on top of that they got their positive feedback increased.


----------



## claraflo

Just asked a seller for more pictures of an item since the two she's posted are blurry beyond belief and show no details of the item at all. Sent email asking for specific shots. Get a reply saying 'yes the buttons have xxxxx written on them and it's got a belt in the back. Hope this helps'. 

Not really... If I can't see the item myself I'm not about to give you my $$$ for it.


----------



## chinableu

This is a new one for me.

I can't ship to certain countries because of VERO trademark infringement but someone from one of these countries was not only able to order but make up their own shipping cost to ship the item.

Ebay, of course, was no help.

The item costs at minimum $14.00 to ship and they added $3.00 for shipping.  I've contacted them but haven't received a response.

Looks like I'll have to eat $11.00 in order to ship the item.  I don't want negative feedback.

Yep, that's what it's come down to.


----------



## Chestnutty

chinableu said:


> This is a new one for me.
> 
> I can't ship to certain countries because of VERO trademark infringement but someone from one of these countries was not only able to order but make up their own shipping cost to ship the item.
> 
> Ebay, of course, was no help.
> 
> The item costs at minimum $14.00 to ship and they added $3.00 for shipping.  I've contacted them but haven't received a response.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to eat $11.00 in order to ship the item.  I don't want negative feedback.
> 
> Yep, that's what it's come down to.


Well you can always cancel the transaction. Next time try to send invoice asap after listing ends.


----------



## lovely64

Listings with no pictures! Well, it´s pretty obvious that you´re a scammer if you do that IMO. I recently got scammed and the person had 9 listings running with no pictures. I obviously didn´t see that until it was too late.


----------



## GlamGirly

Just happened today: I asked a seller if there were any marks or signs of wear on the inside of a bag (photos were not provided) and if she could send me a photo of the interior. She responded by saying, "Yes, there are normal signs of wear and no sorry, I don't have a picture right now." 

Oh well...


----------



## Yummyoreos

I think one of my biggest pet peeves on Ebay would be when you purchase something you think is brand new, the item comes broken (the clasp on the JC clutch I recently bought), the seller responds in the most rude way when you contact them and then in the end you have to pay for the shipping back just to get your original refund.
I understand that Paypal is stating that you would have to drive to a store when making a return but for broken items...I highly doubt you would have purchased a clutch in that condition and walked away in the first place.


----------



## whateve

chinableu said:


> This is a new one for me.
> 
> I can't ship to certain countries because of VERO trademark infringement but someone from one of these countries was not only able to order but make up their own shipping cost to ship the item.
> 
> Ebay, of course, was no help.
> 
> The item costs at minimum $14.00 to ship and they added $3.00 for shipping.  I've contacted them but haven't received a response.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to eat $11.00 in order to ship the item.  I don't want negative feedback.
> 
> Yep, that's what it's come down to.


I just found this: http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/contextual/buyer-edit-option.html
Apparently the buyer gets to pick their shipping amount if you don't specify shipping costs for their location! Why does ebay make it so hard? Obviously if you don't provide shipping costs, you don't want to ship there. It also says that you can ask them for more money.


----------



## ashleekieu

I hate the new automatic shipping options. Even though I've set you my ebay account to only sell to buyers in the United States; when I list something it automatically ticks international shipping. Some times I don't pay attention and when I do realized it is too late. Like today a buyer from the United Kingdom buys was able to buy shoes even though the descriptions in bold says shipping in the United States only. The problem is even if I let the buy pay it won't allow it because my account is set up to only accept purchase for United States buyers only. Now, I am an the mercy of the buyer to cancel the transaction or else I have to pay the fees and get a neg.


----------



## chinableu

whateve said:


> I just found this: http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/contextual/buyer-edit-option.html
> Apparently the buyer gets to pick their shipping amount if you don't specify shipping costs for their location! Why does ebay make it so hard? Obviously if you don't provide shipping costs, you don't want to ship there. It also says that you can ask them for more money.



Wow.  Thank you so much for finding this for me.

I really appreciate it!

Pretty sneaky stuff.


----------



## StylishFarmer

My pet peeve is "buyers" are so difficult that it puts sellers off from genuine overseas buyers like me!


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers that know nothing about the product they are selling, so they can't answer any questions. They just tell you to 'look at the pictures' when you ask a specific question.

Posting only one picture, and it's blurry.


----------



## MissMarion

I'm frustrated with all the blurry pictures lately. Also tired of condition described as "only used once or twice," but they don't actually mention the condition. Maybe it was only used once cuz it got ruined the first time out!  And if you ask them a question they just repeat the listing verbiage.


----------



## Unique91

It's probably already been said but I hate it when seller's ignore your questions!


----------



## agalarowicz

ashleekieu said:


> I hate the new automatic shipping options. Even though I've set you my ebay account to only sell to buyers in the United States; when I list something it automatically ticks international shipping. Some times I don't pay attention and when I do realized it is too late. Like today a buyer from the United Kingdom buys was able to buy shoes even though the descriptions in bold says shipping in the United States only. The problem is even if I let the buy pay it won't allow it because my account is set up to only accept purchase for United States buyers only. Now, I am an the mercy of the buyer to cancel the transaction or else I have to pay the fees and get a neg.



this!! and every time i edit the listing for whatever reason, it automatically switches from "no international shipping" to the default so anyone can bid. hate.


----------



## Nermski

A couple of mine lately...

I sold a dress and had another member contact me saying they really wanted the dress but missed out on bidding, could I cancel the sale to the other person and sell to them instead. I didn't even reply. Imagine if someone did that to me when I really wanted and won something! 

I won an auction that ended at 11pm. I intended to pay within 48 hours, as soon as some money was transferred into my account. Seller messages me by 9am the next morning, less than 12 hours after auction ended, requesting payment and sends a further 2 messages after my reply, chasing payment, all within 24 hours. If you want paying within 24 hours say so in the listing and i wouldnt have bid! I ended up paying at 6am the following morning to get them off my back. 

I had one buyer who was sweet but sent 13 messages in total, asking various questions and if she could pick up the dress and look through my other dresses and see if there was something else she could buy. Errr... You want to look through my closet and see what you would like to buy? No! I put what I want to sell on eBay.

A man bought a brand new iPod from myself, left positive feedback saying it was perfect etc then 3 weeks later said he wanted a refund as there were photos of a middle aged woman on the iPod. I said that's impossible as the item was brand new and I'm not even a middle aged woman anyway, he'd left positive feedback already and if I accepted a return it would no longer be in the condition I sold it as he had opened and used it. He threatened to send round his friends until I falsely claimed eBay had read his messages and instructed me to contact the police. Never heard from him again. Weirdo! 

I had an Italian buyer ask if I ship to Italy, I informed her no, she still bid (probably my fault for not knowing how to restrict bids from other countries) and won and then put a ridiculously low shipping price to Italy on the invoice. I cancelled and she left neutral feedback. 

A girl bought my expensive bag, messages me before paying saying she would be having it authenticated after receiving it. I checked her feedback and she'd left lots of neg feedbacks for sellers claiming items were fake. I replied highlighting this and asking why she doesn't get the item authenticated before bidding. She said she prefers to have it in her possession and if its real i have nothing to worry about. I eventually cancelled the transaction thinking she was dodgy and going to do a switch on return and she left me neg feedback which eBay removed. 

Just so many stories it's ridiculous!


----------



## AmbassadorBri

I hate the "NEW WITH TAG, NEW WITHOUT TAG" listings that you read closely and see that the seller puts "Carried a few times, worn only once, etc."  WTH!  That is NOT NEW.  NO.


----------



## Storm Spirit

AmbassadorBri said:
			
		

> I hate the "NEW WITH TAG, NEW WITHOUT TAG" listings that you read closely and see that the seller puts "Carried a few times, worn only once, etc."  WTH!  That is NOT NEW.  NO.



I agree. That's very annoying and does not count as "new".


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AmbassadorBri said:


> I hate the "NEW WITH TAG, NEW WITHOUT TAG" listings that you read closely and see that the seller puts "Carried a few times, worn only once, etc."  WTH!  That is NOT NEW.  NO.


----------



## onceuponatime

If it says new in box, then there should be a box.  Not an email reply saying it was to much money to ship the box.  I would not have bid if I did not want the box.

I hate when you list something and someone emails you asking if you would take a crazy low ball offer.  And then after you polity say no, they email you back and say your an idiot and tells you now it will never sell.  And you missed your one chance at it selling.  Just for conversation, the item sold 3 hours later at full price.  

How about when they ask you million questions and want 500 pictures then they don't bid at all.

Or when when you email back and forth and agree on a price and then you never hear from them again.  Even though you've relisted at that price for them and now their gone.  And they don't reply to emails.  

I once had a woman ask, if I would take the  bag out of the original tissue put about 15 lbs of books in it and see the straps broke.  She wanted to use it as a gym back.  My $1000.00 plus handbag brand new as a gym bag.  And I said to her, after I polity declined if I did that and it broke then I would have a $1000.00 broken brand new bag.  And she replied, I guess you don't want a sale that badly do you.  

Or my favorite, when they demand free shipping, a lower price and they wanted it over-nighted to a different country.  I only charge 30.00 for international shipping, it has never cost me less then $55.00 so I already pay for shipping; the little they pay is nothing.  And I always get insurance through a third party and I ship priority international.  But to ask for the free shipping and a lower price and now they want it express.

DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!


----------



## juicyjuice

Nermski said:


> I had one buyer who was sweet but sent 13 messages in total, asking various questions and if she could pick up the dress and look through my other dresses and see if there was something else she could buy. Errr... You want to look through my closet and see what you would like to buy? No! I put what I want to sell on eBay.
> 
> Just so many stories it's ridiculous!



Same here, I had a girl make an unsolicited offer on my listing.  She also wanted to stop by and pick up in person.  When I refused and blocked her she cursed me out and threatened to have her friends chase me down!  Now I don't put the city under the item location.

Someone else recently asked me if I wanted to do a closet swap...I don't even know how to respond to that one.


----------



## NCC1701D

onceuponatime said:


> I once had a woman ask, if I would take the  bag out of the original tissue put about 15 lbs of books in it and see the straps broke.  She wanted to use it as a gym back.  My $1000.00 plus handbag brand new as a gym bag.  And I said to her, after I polity declined if I did that and it broke then I would have a $1000.00 broken brand new bag.  And she replied, I guess you don't want a sale that badly do you.



Oh my gosh. This makes me weep for humanity.

But given some of the other stories I've heard, I guess you are lucky you didn't sell it to her and then she wanted to return it a few weeks later because the straps broke!


----------



## MAGJES

People that describe their bag as *pristine* then proceed to list numerous signs of wear on the bag.
To me....signs of wear on a bag does not equal pristine.


----------



## JadaStormy

*Sellers with Best offer than don't enable the auto-decline feature!* It's _so annoying _waiting to see if an offer is accepted only to have it expire or declined a day (or two) later. Also, sellers who just decline offers without countering, or counter with an offer $5 below their asking price and say "take it or leave it."

I recently submitted an offer and asked the seller to counter if it was too low because I really wanted the item. They declined the offer, never responded to my email and ended the auction (I assume to sell it to someone through paypal).

For my auctions, I let the buyers know auto-decline is enabled so if their offer isn't immediately declined it means I'm considering it and will accept or counter.


----------



## mranda

Nermski said:


> I had one buyer who was sweet but sent 13 messages in total, asking various questions and if she could pick up the dress and look through my other dresses and see if there was something else she could buy. Errr... You want to look through my closet and see what you would like to buy? No! I put what I want to sell on eBay.



WHAT?! That is SO weird. Why would she think that would be OK?


----------



## JadaStormy

One more: sellers that ignore all your emails when you are trying to resolve an issue and then when you reluctantly leave negative/neutral feedback almost a month later, they respond immediately after the feedback is left.


----------



## elynnin

Seller who are great at communication and respond immediately until you get the item and it's SNAD, and then suddenly the stop responding completely.

Oh, and they clearly state "no questions return policy" on their listing.


----------



## whateve

Today I got an email from someone wanting to buy something from my auction that ended yesterday. She said she has been looking for it for over a year. Well, why didn't she bid then? It was sold to the highest bidder for a very low price and is already on its way.


----------



## anna_23

The feedback. Or more specifically, the stars. WHAT is it about buyers dinging the stars for postage and packaging charges??? It just makes me angry because the things I sell are used (I sell very few items, just here and there) and while yes, it is almost unavoidable for a non-business seller to maintain 5 out of 5 when it comes to item description, I think the shipping cost and  dispatch time are things that can be evaluated objectively.
 I never charge for packaging, I send the item out the day I receive the money (always) and if someone has special requests, I have no problem with that either. I've eaten a few bucks here and there because I didn't check postage and it had increased since I last sold something. So what is the problem? There is literally nothing I could do that I'm not doing. And it's not like my packaging is dirty or I just stuff everything in the box. 
Do people want complimentary gift wrapping?  Chocolates? A personal note? A POEM??? I'm seriously at the end of my rope here.


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers that state their items are 1000000% authentic. Just simply state it's authentic. Not sure why that bothers me!


----------



## skislope15

MarneeB said:


> Sellers that state their items are 1000000% authentic. Just simply state it's authentic. Not sure why that bothers me!


 
or 3x money back if it's not....i highly doubt anyone would ever see ebay enforce that


----------



## threadbender

New one(to me) and very minor. Vegan leather. Seriously? It just really irritates me. lol


----------



## Tropigal3

MarneeB said:


> Sellers that state their items are 1000000% authentic. Just simply state it's authentic. Not sure why that bothers me!



Cause it's unnecessary and there's no such thing!    It annoys me as well!


----------



## Tropigal3

Lately I've been TOTALLY annoyed with sellers who post one pic and its either blurry, too dark or so tiny you can't really tell what it looks like.  Then when you ask for additional pics, they don't want to send even they've relisted a couple of times!  GRRRRR!  ullhair:  

It amazes me how lazy some sellers are!


----------



## sandicat3

carlpsmom said:


> New one(to me) and very minor. Vegan leather. Seriously? It just really irritates me. lol


  Isn't "vegan leather" faux leather? LOL


----------



## chinableu

Buyers who confuse Ebay with QVC's unconditional refund policy.


----------



## juicyjuice

Buyers who offer 20-30% off the price or starting bid when there's no BO anywhere in the listing, and 80% off when there is


----------



## tannedsilk

Tropigal3 said:


> Lately I've been TOTALLY annoyed with sellers *who post one pic and its either blurry, too dark or so tiny you can't really tell what it looks like.*  Then when you ask for additional pics, they don't want to send even they've relisted a couple of times!  GRRRRR!  ullhair:
> 
> It amazes me how lazy some sellers are!



This drives me nuts!

I never, ever ask for additional pics.  Let them figure out why they keep relisting, and relisting.


----------



## Tropigal3

tannedsilk said:


> This drives me nuts!
> 
> I never, ever ask for additional pics.  Let them figure out why they keep relisting, and relisting.



Yes but once in a while it's something I'm actually interested in such as a swimsuit...one pic of front, well I'd like to know what the back looks like too! The seller said "sorry, no".  FINE!  Go ahead and re-list the damned thing!


----------



## chinableu

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes but once in a while it's something I'm actually interested in such as a swimsuit...one pic of front, well I'd like to know what the back looks like too! The seller said "sorry, no".  FINE!  Go ahead and re-list the damned thing!



The best ones are when they take photos of themselves in the suit and still list them as NWT's.

LOL!


----------



## Bratty1919

E-bay's seemingly totally arbitrary decision-making and the poorly trained CS reps.


----------



## JadaStormy

Sellers who use stock photos! Or now that all pics are free, sellers who only post one photo and say email them for more pics. When you make a listing now is says that pics are now FREE. I think Bonanza should start offering more than 6 free pics now.


----------



## moxie799

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but one of my biggest pet peeves is COUNTERFEITS-- When they are reported (especially repeatedly) but they don't get pulled; or when they get tons of bids... and the worst? When buyers actually leave positive feedback for the seller! (Seriously, I could clean my cat's litter-box and throw it in a plastic grocery bag that's been reused 14 times & sell _that_ to you - & it would _still_ be better quality than the fakes on FeeBay.)


----------



## NCC1701D

I think my biggest pet peeve is the relationship between eBay and PayPal. eBay basically has a monopoly in the auction market so you are forced to use its sister company, PayPal. Many competitors have tried to come in, even big names like Google, and eBay forbids sellers from using them claiming that they are just protecting people. Really? I don't see how this isn't an antitrust problem.


----------



## patriot511

I know this has been mentioned ad nauseum but I have no more patience for really low ball best offers. I understand trying to haggle and score something cheaper but some folks take it to a whole new level.


----------



## JadaStormy

Bidders who drive the price of an auction WAY up on the first day of the listing! (Of course this isn't an issue for sellers), but I don't understand the logic when everyone on ebay is looking for deal. People get in a bidding war and _usually the winner doesn't even pay_ and the same item is re-listed within a week.  It happens so often that I keep items on my watch list even after they are sold so I get notified when the item is re-listed.


----------



## eclipsemi

When sellers charge x amount for shipping then ship the item for less using parcel post. I HATE THAT! Especially when Ive paid the price for priority. The difference between priority and parcel a lot of times is only a buck or 2, so why screw over the buyer!!! Darn cheapskates!......Sorry I'm going through this right now and its been almost 2 weeks and the item is being bounced around the whole stinkin state! The amount I paid covered priority and the seller shipped it parcel. When I called  her out on it she just ignored me.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Um when I email the seller asking for tracking and what she used to send my shoes and I don't get a response. If it was shipped five days ago, it's likely she didn't use priority, right? But now I want to know when I can expect my shoes, if at all!!


----------



## purse_shopping

I have three ebay pet peeves:

When you have many watchers on an item up for sale and no one bids on it. 

Also, when a seller overcharges for shipping, and then ships the cheapest & slowest method possible. Ugh!

Lastly, when a seller describes clothing or items as New, but in the pictures for the auction they are modeling the clothes/products. Ewwww


----------



## Rarity

Sellers who post in the wrong category to get more views/sales. 

When I'm looking for a cell phone, I do NOT want to view pages and pages of accessories! Drives.... me.... nuts.....


----------



## StylishFarmer

I know this had been posted several times before..... but low offers !!!!!!

I have a Burberry Prorsum bag BIN for $700. I'm willing to accept less but I got one lady who offered $50 the first time and $75 as her next offer. Really? Is she THAT stupid?


----------



## Skittle

This is a new one for me: when you have an item up for auction (no Best Offer) and there are many watchers, and somebody already placed a bid on it, then out of the blue you get a message from somebody asking if you will take half the starting bid .


----------



## juicyjuice

purse_shopping said:


> I have three ebay pet peeves:
> 
> When you have many watchers on an item up for sale and no one bids on it.



That annoys me too, but I will relist at a higher price and they sudden come out of the woods asking for the original price.


----------



## PatWoz

Okay I found this site by accident, but it seems like a good place to vent! I have been selling on Ebay for 10 years and many times have "given" items away because of low bids. Other times I have had sold items for incredible profits. I figure you win some and lose some.  Aside from the usual complaints such as nonpaying bidders and those who email and ask for lower prices, I am becomming frustrated with the "SELLERS!"  Seriously, if an ebay seller lists an item on Ebay then pulls it before the 12 hour time limit because of low bids, They are a CHEAT!.  Oh sure they may say that they don't want to lose money, but I'm tired of spending a lot of time combing through the listings, bidding on items, then finding in my email the next morning that my bid has been cancelled.


----------



## moxie799

PatWoz said:


> Okay I found this site by accident, but it seems like a good place to vent! I have been selling on Ebay for 10 years and many times have "given" items away because of low bids. Other times I have had sold items for incredible profits. I figure you win some and lose some.  Aside from the usual complaints such as nonpaying bidders and those who email and ask for lower prices, I am becomming frustrated with the "SELLERS!"  Seriously, if an ebay seller lists an item on Ebay then pulls it before the 12 hour time limit because of low bids, They are a CHEAT!.  Oh sure they may say that they don't want to lose money, but I'm tired of spending a lot of time combing through the listings, bidding on items, then finding in my email the next morning that my bid has been cancelled.


Agreed. Good thing the fall seller update addresses this! (Sellers who end auctions early now have to pay a fee - http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/fallupdate2012/earlyendingauctions.html?ssPageName=earlyendingauctionsABPost - hopefully that eases your frustration a bit.)


----------



## nillacobain

Keywords spamming in the title of the listing.


----------



## MarneeB

^That bugs me too! I report all I happen to find.


Sellers who threaten negative feedback (it just proves they haven't read any ebay policy updates in a long time).


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers that post only one picture then say 'contact me for more pictures'. Why can't you just put them in the auction in the first place? Wouldn't that be easier?!


----------



## oneoranother

Pet Peeve...other sellers that obviously do not use an ebay calculator...you know they pay the same price as you...they just obviously do not mind losing money...or they simply don't realize they're not making money! It takes all of the prices (ie: minimal profit) down!


----------



## oneoranother

juicyjuice said:


> That annoys me too, but I will relist at a higher price and they sudden come out of the woods asking for the original price.



Oh what a brilliant idea!  Thank you!


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers who claim most of their stuff is rare and/or hard to find. There must be a million sellers who just happen to have the same 'rare and hard to find' bag for sale.


----------



## aprillsrin

- seller who has best offers option and let the offers pending for 2 days and then expires! Seriously 48 hours is so long, how hard is it to just decline them?? 
- seller who doesn't seem to care much about selling, non-responsive, bad photos, very brief description.
-  counterfeit items claim to be authentic and sell in authentic price. 
- scammers.  The worst thing that could happen to a seller.


----------



## nillacobain

Buyers that take FOREVER to pay, even the cheapest items! To the point that you've already finished packaging and all the item and it just sits there for days waiting for the buyer to pay.


----------



## moxie799

When you have an item listed Auction-style with a Buy It Now feature, & a buyer messages to ask if you will let them do a BIN for the start bid amount because they "don't have time to bid" ~ WHAT? You had time to email, so you have time to place a bid - D'oh!


----------



## SohoChic

Great thread.  I hate when sellers send me mesages saying oh your items is not that popular anymore (most of the items I sell are very very hard to find, sold out or
limited editions) and therefore you should sell it to me for X amount..

I just want to laugh when I see this or send them back a snarky answer.  I always just ignore them and actually block them because these are the types of buyers I feel will turn into problem buyers.


----------



## shinymagpie

When I look at buyers who leaving feedback saying" I am sorry I paid so late", to multiple sellers, I am compelled to reach for my blocked bidder list!  But I am happy that they are so honest that they leave warning flags out.


----------



## shinymagpie

oneoranother said:


> Pet Peeve...other sellers that obviously do not use an ebay calculator...you know they pay the same price as you...they just obviously do not mind losing money...or they simply don't realize they're not making money! It takes all of the prices (ie: minimal profit) down!



Depends where you are. I'm not in the USA, I would love to use the calculator but I can't.


----------



## oneoranother

shinymagpie said:


> Depends where you are. I'm not in the USA, I would love to use the calculator but I can't.



Hmmm...can you not download it on your phone or computer? Here are some examples of what I'm referring to: http://salecalc.com/ , http://home.windstream.net/micrep/fees.html , http://sourceforge.net/projects/ebaycalculator/ ...I have the Android App that I use on my phone - it's here:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spectrl.ebaycalc&hl=en It just really helps me to see how much money I'm actually making (or not) after fees from PayPal and ebay. I was so shocked when I initially began using this because I always thought I was making much more than I actually was.


----------



## oneoranother

nillacobain said:


> Buyers that take FOREVER to pay, even the cheapest items! To the point that you've already finished packaging and all the item and it just sits there for days waiting for the buyer to pay.



Amen to this one! I have one sitting at the house now that has been sitting in the same spot for nearly 5 days!


----------



## jailnurse93

I'm new to tpf, just joined this week.  I had no idea that sellers had such a hard time getting buyers to pay.  I've never sold on ebay, only bought.  I received a message upon one of my recent wins from the seller thanking me for my prompt payment; she said that she has been having problems with people paying.  I always pay at end of auction or BIN (means, PAY FOR IT NOW, lol).  I just want what I'm paying for....if it says NWT, I expect that.  If it says wear in one corner, I expect that....I expect item to be as described and as photos depicted.  And NOT fake!  I hope I find some of you ppl's auctions!  I only have 80 feedback but it's all for prompt payment....


----------



## chicinthecity777

Here is one from me. I list an item with BIN and with or without Best Offer option, then get contacted by buyers asking what's my lowest price. Hello! My lowest price is the listed price! I have asked and now it's your turn to make me an offer if you wish! And I will consider it. But I am not going to bargain for both sides! 

Here is how it works, I ask for a price, you make me an offer, then I can accept or I can reject and counter offer. You can then accept or counter again etc. 

It doesn't work like this - I ask for a price, then I lower my price, then I lower my price again. Ridiculous!


----------



## moxie799

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm new to tpf, just joined this week.  I had no idea that sellers had such a hard time getting buyers to pay.  I've never sold on ebay, only bought.  I received a message upon one of my recent wins from the seller thanking me for my prompt payment; she said that she has been having problems with people paying.  I always pay at end of auction or BIN (means, PAY FOR IT NOW, lol).  I just want what I'm paying for....if it says NWT, I expect that.  If it says wear in one corner, I expect that....I expect item to be as described and as photos depicted.  And NOT fake!  I hope I find some of you ppl's auctions!  I only have 80 feedback but it's all for prompt payment....


Can I just say "THANK YOU" for this...?  I wish more buyers were like you!


----------



## Bratty1919

/\ What Moxie said!


----------



## moxie799

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here is one from me. I list an item with BIN and with or without Best Offer option, then get contacted by buyers asking what's my lowest price. Hello! My lowest price is the listed price! I have asked and now it's your turn to make me an offer if you wish! And I will consider it. But I am not going to bargain for both sides!
> 
> Here is how it works, I ask for a price, you make me an offer, then I can accept or I can reject and counter offer. You can then accept or counter again etc.
> 
> It doesn't work like this - I ask for a price, then I lower my price, then I lower my price again. Ridiculous!


^THIS! 
And, going in line with this... When I have something listed auction-style and buyers ask if they can do a BIN.... if I say no & the auction ends without bids, I relist as BIN/Best Offer ~ and then I don't get any offers!! What?! Are people just watching auction-style listings right now, or is it just me, or what...? (Man, I wish we had the 2008 market/demand back ~ that was a GREAT year for selling... le sigh.)


----------



## chinableu

SohoChic said:


> Great thread.  I hate when sellers send me mesages saying oh your items is not that popular anymore (most of the items I sell are very very hard to find, sold out or
> limited editions) and therefore you should sell it to me for X amount..
> 
> I just want to laugh when I see this or send them back a snarky answer.  I always just ignore them and actually block them because these are the types of buyers I feel will turn into problem buyers.



How presumptuous on their part and rude, too.


----------



## *Jilly*

That when I call the eBay customer  service number, it takes 20 min and 4 phone transfers to actually get to the right person that I need to talk to. Then when I finally get someone who supposedly knows what they are taking about, I get a bull**** answer and they can't help me. 
  Also how eBay always sides with the buyer no matter what. Hardly any protection for sellers...scary with all the scammers out there lately.


----------



## juicyjuice

Thanks to ebay's revamped website, completed listings are now shown up to 3 months instead of 2 weeks  
Why not go a step further and let buyers see all the items that haven't sold and were relisted for the past year...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Buyer opened a claim saying they haven't received their item when I clearly told them I was going to ship today. They lied on the form and said that they basically haven't heard from me. Such BS!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

listings with overpriced shipping where seller is using parcel post


----------



## kett

moxie799 said:
			
		

> ^THIS!
> And, going in line with this... When I have something listed auction-style and buyers ask if they can do a BIN.... if I say no & the auction ends without bids, I relist as BIN/Best Offer ~ and then I don't get any offers!! What?! Are people just watching auction-style listings right now, or is it just me, or what...? (Man, I wish we had the 2008 market/demand back ~ that was a GREAT year for selling... le sigh.)



I hhhhhhaaaaaaaatttteeeeee that!


----------



## poupee

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> listings with overpriced shipping where seller is using parcel post



HELL YEAH! 
I'm like you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## elvisgurly

What irritates me is how people set buy-it-now's/starting bidding price so high for clothing that came from Wal-Mart, K-Mart, etc.

Also the biggest peeve is the people who knowingly sell fakes on eBay.


----------



## plumaplomb

*Jilly* said:


> That when I call the eBay customer  service number, it takes 20 min and 4 phone transfers to actually get to the right person that I need to talk to. Then when I finally get someone who supposedly knows what they are taking about, I get a bull**** answer and they can't help me.
> Also how eBay always sides with the buyer no matter what. Hardly any protection for sellers...scary with all the scammers out there lately.



This makes me just want to shut up and refund the problem buyer I've been dealing with lately.  She purchased a pre-owned item of clothing from me.  I described and photographed until kingdom come, and it still wasn't enough.  It.  Isn't.  New.  Look.  At.  The.  Pictures.  Shut.  The.  H*LL.  Up.


----------



## chinableu

International customers who start frantically messaging me about their orders not having arrived within a week of placing their orders.

*Buyer* "Where is my order, it's been long time???"


----------



## cathead87

katlun said:


> when item is said to be NWOT and comes used


 
^^This is my pet peeve too.

This listing is an example...seller states NWOT but the picture of the interior shows loose change and a hair clip. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rebecca...530&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=1&sd=190727419895&


----------



## chinableu

cathead87 said:


> ^^This is my pet peeve too.
> 
> This listing is an example...seller states NWOT but the picture of the interior shows loose change and a hair clip.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rebecca...530&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=1&sd=190727419895&






That bag looks like its already been on the road a few times.

Amazing.


----------



## katlun

cathead87 said:


> ^^This is my pet peeve too.
> 
> This listing is an example...seller states NWOT but the picture of the interior shows loose change and a hair clip.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rebecca...530&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=1&sd=190727419895&



Almost want to ask the seller how is it new? Is that a new dime at the bottom of the purse? Is the hair clip unused too?

Really if you want to claim new at least clean it out.


----------



## brainstorm

katlun said:


> Almost want to ask the seller how is it new? Is that a new dime at the bottom of the purse? Is the hair clip unused too?
> 
> Really if you want to claim new at least clean it out.



Maybe the seller was doing potential buyers a favor by showing what the buyer's dime and hair clip will look like in this shiny new purse! Haha!


----------



## brainstorm

I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else, but this happened to me a few months back. 

I buy a lot of vintage purses on eBay and like another poster had said earlier, I expect the purse to be as it is described (knicks, scratches, wear, etc.) But there are times when a seller does not notice tears in piping or huge blatant markings (once I received a purse with PAINT down an entire side of it, and in the photos it had been covered up by another purse since it was a lot). 

Anyway, I understand that sometimes sellers have a lot of inventory and can overlook things. So I will usually write the seller after I've received the item to notify them that the "item was not as described." 95% of the time, I opt to receive a partial refund rather than deal with returning it and I try to fix up the bag myself. 

Well, a few months ago I received a message from eBay with an account warning because of "Excessive refund request" and  "Excessive item not as described." I've been using for 14 years and have never received an account warning, so I called them up and they said that my files shows that I've logged too many refund requests! I had to explain to them that it isn't my fault that some sellers neglected to mention important details about the items they listed. 

I still request refunds when the item I receive is not mentioned. I'm the type of buyer who pays promptly and leaves appropriate positive feedback, and I just expect a seller to sell what they say they're selling- but I understand that some sellers can overlook things. I was just shocked that eBay "warned" me!


----------



## MarneeB

I don't like when sellers threaten you in their listing. Today I was looking at bags (of course!) and was interested in one til I read the description. The seller wrote no returns (fine, I'm a seller and understand), then they said look at the pictures very closely and  make sure you want it (still fine with that), because they are NOT taking returns and even if you return it you will NOT get your money back. They said they refuse to refund anyone's money. So you can insist on returning (and they'll accept it back) but you WILL NOT get one penny refunded for causing them problems.

Yikes. What a piece of work. I don't know how they sell anything! They have a surprise coming anyway, there's no way they can refuse to refund anyway.


----------



## joysyoggi

MarneeB said:
			
		

> I don't like when sellers threaten you in their listing. Today I was looking at bags (of course!) and was interested in one til I read the description. The seller wrote no returns (fine, I'm a seller and understand), then they said look at the pictures very closely and  make sure you want it (still fine with that), because they are NOT taking returns and even if you return it you will NOT get your money back. They said they refuse to refund anyone's money. So you can insist on returning (and they'll accept it back) but you WILL NOT get one penny refunded for causing them problems.
> 
> Yikes. What a piece of work. I don't know how they sell anything! They have a surprise coming anyway, there's no way they can refuse to refund anyway.



It is a buyer's responsibility to keep the item after agreeing to buy. Return policy is a courtesy.


----------



## pdxmatts

My pet peeve is that I will be watching an item and then the seller pulls it as no longer available. I swear this is happening to all the handbags that I am trying to find. Seems that everyone (sellers and buyers) are making it common practice now to avoid eBay fees by going off eBay and paying through Paypal.


----------



## threadbender

brainstorm said:


> I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else, but this happened to me a few months back.
> 
> I buy a lot of vintage purses on eBay and like another poster had said earlier, I expect the purse to be as it is described (knicks, scratches, wear, etc.) But there are times when a seller does not notice tears in piping or huge blatant markings (once I received a purse with PAINT down an entire side of it, and in the photos it had been covered up by another purse since it was a lot).
> 
> Anyway, I understand that sometimes sellers have a lot of inventory and can overlook things. So I will usually write the seller after I've received the item to notify them that the "item was not as described." 95% of the time, I opt to receive a partial refund rather than deal with returning it and I try to fix up the bag myself.
> 
> Well, a few months ago I received a message from eBay with an account warning because of "Excessive refund request" and  "Excessive item not as described." I've been using for 14 years and have never received an account warning, so I called them up and they said that my files shows that I've logged too many refund requests! I had to explain to them that it isn't my fault that some sellers neglected to mention important details about the items they listed.
> 
> I still request refunds when the item I receive is not mentioned. I'm the type of buyer who pays promptly and leaves appropriate positive feedback, and I just expect a seller to sell what they say they're selling- but I understand that some sellers can overlook things. I was just shocked that eBay "warned" me!



Wow! That is awful. I am getting into D&B (bought some newer ones at Macys and so on), but want to see about vintage bags; they are just cooler. Please pm me some of the sellers you have had issues with; I would hate to run into the same problems. What a hassle!


----------



## brainstorm

carlpsmom said:


> Wow! That is awful. I am getting into D&B (bought some newer ones at Macys and so on), but want to see about vintage bags; they are just cooler. Please pm me some of the sellers you have had issues with; I would hate to run into the same problems. What a hassle!



Luckily for folks, the vast majority of the people who absent-mindedly sell bags with defects w/o mentioning them tend to be sellers who are selling a large variety of things and just sort of stumbled on a purse to sell. I wouldn't worry about running into one of their listings.


----------



## Apricot Summers

pdxmatts said:


> My pet peeve is that I will be watching an item and then the seller pulls it as no longer available. I swear this is happening to all the handbags that I am trying to find. Seems that everyone (sellers and buyers) are making it common practice now to avoid eBay fees by going off eBay and paying through Paypal.




They are not avoiding paying Ebay fees.  Ebay changed their rules and now they are charging for the pulled auction.    


As for being warned for abusing the buyer protection claims process - you had to have filed A LOT of complaints or asked for A LOT of partials.  Ebay is tracking it now and they have a high threshhold before they warn.   Next step is you lose your buyer protection completely.


----------



## pdxmatts

Apricot Summers said:


> They are not avoiding paying Ebay fees.  Ebay changed their rules and now they are charging for the pulled auction.
> 
> 
> As for being warned for abusing the buyer protection claims process - you had to have filed A LOT of complaints or asked for A LOT of partials.  Ebay is tracking it now and they have a high threshhold before they warn.   Next step is you lose your buyer protection completely.



That fee doesn't start until 10/01 and that is on auction style listings. The ones I am talking about are BIN, OBO that are up for a day or two and then pulled. I have also been told by some sellers that they will lower their price by if I want to go off eBay and pay through PP.. they are definitely trying to avoid final value fees.


----------



## threadbender

brainstorm said:


> Luckily for folks, the vast majority of the people who absent-mindedly sell bags with defects w/o mentioning them tend to be sellers who are selling a large variety of things and just sort of stumbled on a purse to sell. I wouldn't worry about running into one of their listings.



I hope I don't. I am nervous enough! lol I have always stuck with Coach, so this is new territory for me. If you change your mind, feel free to pm me. Hopefully, our future D&B purchases go smoothly!


----------



## poopsie

pdxmatts said:


> That fee doesn't start until 10/01 and that is on auction style listings. *The ones I am talking about are BIN, OBO that are up for a day or two and then pulled.* I have also been told by some sellers that they will lower their price by if I want to go off eBay and pay through PP.. they are definitely trying to avoid final value fees.




So, why didn't you BIN or make an offer then?  If I see something I want I buy it. If I don't and it is gone I have no one but myself to blame. Would it make a difference if someone BIN'd first? It would still be just as gone.


----------



## pdxmatts

poopsie2 said:


> So, why didn't you BIN or make an offer then?  If I see something I want I buy it. If I don't and it is gone I have no one but myself to blame. Would it make a difference if someone BIN'd first? It would still be just as gone.



Why is that your business why I didn't buy it? These auctions didn't end with the BIN, they were ended by the seller. I had one seller end the auction that I had a best offer on and they told me that someone else offered to pay off eBay and ended the listing. Why am I getting questioned about my pet peeve? If you must know I did make an offer on another item and the seller contacted me to do it off eBay. Which I didn't feel comfortable doing. I also have some other TPF friends that have been offered off eBay as well. This happens alot and I don't understand why you guys are ok with it. I can see why eBay is now going to impose fees to end a listing early. Good for them.


----------



## poopsie

pdxmatts said:


> Why is that your business why I didn't buy it? These auctions didn't end with the BIN, they were ended by the seller. I had one seller end the auction that I had a best offer on and they told me that someone else offered to pay off eBay and ended the listing. Why am I getting questioned about my pet peeve? If you must know I did make an offer on another item and the seller contacted me to do it off eBay. Which I didn't feel comfortable doing. I also have some other TPF friends that have been offered off eBay as well. This happens alot and I don't understand why you guys are ok with it. I can see why eBay is now going to impose fees to end a listing early. Good for them.




I don't care what you buy or when you buy it.   As I read it you were complaining that listings with BINs and BOs were being pulled before you had a chance to purchase. I was simply pointing out that the opportunity was there for the items with BINs to be purchased_ immediately_ (as in before the seller had a chance to end it early). 
As it so happens I do _not_ approve of taking transactions off Ebay and have posted multiple times to that effect. There are  other members here who would be more likely to fall into the category of "you guys" who don't have a problem with it. There are also members here who don't have a problem with shill bidding or returning items after a year or so has passed or with angling for partial refunds. The views and opinions here certainly do run the gamut


----------



## agalarowicz

Apricot Summers said:


> They are not avoiding paying Ebay fees.  Ebay changed their rules and now they are charging for the pulled auction.
> 
> 
> As for being warned for abusing the buyer protection claims process - *you had to have filed A LOT of complaints or asked for A LOT of partials*.  Ebay is tracking it now and they have a high threshhold before they warn.   Next step is you lose your buyer protection completely.



I've had 4 refunds/ problems in my account of over 2 years and i got the same thing. one was a seller that refunded before she shipped b/c she saw a new hole. i will continue to ask for a refund if my items have unmentioned holes and stains. i even ask if the condition stated is correct every single time now. geeezzzz.


----------



## Bratty1919

agalarowicz said:


> I've had 4 refunds/ problems in my account of over 2 years and i got the same thing. one was a seller that refunded before she shipped b/c she saw a new hole. i will continue to ask for a refund if my items have unmentioned holes and stains. i even ask if the condition stated is correct every single time now. geeezzzz.


I had this happen to me too, even thought the only refunds I've ever asked for were when I received a fake item. I explained that to several E-bay reps, but it didn't help


----------



## MarneeB

joysyoggi said:


> It is a buyer's responsibility to keep the item after agreeing to buy. Return policy is a courtesy.


 

I wasn't talking about their return policy really. I simply said I don't like the threatening listings. I know the buyer should know they want an item before buying-that's not my point. You misunderstood my pet peeve.


----------



## DANIELI

I am sure many agree, Non-paying buyers! the huge thing is that you CAN NOT leave negative feedback, or any feedback for these deadbeat buyers, just infuriates me! Ebay has always treated buyers better than sellers and almost always side with the buyer, yet sellers are the ones making money for them with their fees. I still sell sometimes but do prefer Bonanza.


----------



## rainrowan

poopsie2 said:


> If I see something I want I buy it. If I don't and it is gone I have no one but myself to blame. Would it make a difference if someone BIN'd first? It would still be just as gone.



My  pet peeve as a seller is when I actually have to pull something when it  is no longer available for sale, and I get demanding emails about it  from watchers who want to know what I did with it. I don't believe I am  obligated to divulge any of that information. Especially not to anyone who didn't actually bid on the auction.

Many sellers have other venues that they have the items listed at, like Bonanza or any auction sites. So it would be my responsibility to pull an auction that was no longer active if it's been sold elsewhere. Also, there are a number of brick and mortar consignment shops that need to pull auctions because a customer has walked in and purchased a handbag or whatever on the spot. So those listings are pulled. I guess that is more my case than anything else as a seller.


----------



## rainrowan

pdxmatts said:


> If you must know I did make an offer on another item and the seller contacted me to do it off eBay. Which I didn't feel comfortable doing. I also have some other TPF friends that have been offered off eBay as well. This happens alot and I don't understand why you guys are ok with it. I can see why eBay is now going to impose fees to end a listing early. Good for them.



Actually, it's not OK to complete an active eBay transaction outside of the eBay messaging service. Not only is it against the rules, but the buyer's protection is out the door once that happens. Any seller who is willing to do that might not be one to do business with and it surely raises red flags about their business integrity as they are breaking the eBay rules. I would not be okay with it at all and would go so far as to cancel the transaction. On the other hand, if an item is sold via consignment store, or another auction site during the time frame the auction is running, the seller has the obligation to pull the auction.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

poopsie2 said:


> I don't care what you buy or when you buy it.   As I read it you were complaining that listings with BINs and BOs were being pulled before you had a chance to purchase. I was simply pointing out that the opportunity was there for the items with BINs to be purchased_ immediately_ (as in before the seller had a chance to end it early).
> As it so happens I do _not_ approve of taking transactions off Ebay and have posted multiple times to that effect. There are  other members here who would be more likely to fall into the category of "you guys" who don't have a problem with it. There are also members here who don't have a problem with shill bidding or returning items after a year or so has passed or with angling for partial refunds. The views and opinions here certainly do run the gamut



I thought this thread was meant to post a pet peeve...She posted hers.

I also find people ending transactions early and taking them off eBay to be quite annoying.


----------



## MarneeB

Another pet peeve of mine is overkill in the listing title. For example: 10000% authentic real genuine original Coach bag. Just silly IMO.


----------



## Trainwreck

MarneeB said:


> Another pet peeve of mine is overkill in the listing title. For example: 10000% authentic real genuine original Coach bag. Just silly IMO.


 
Those are the auctions I click right by. those are the one's I think "must be Fake".


----------



## wien

I'm a seller of my own bag collections or my friend's and relative's.  I have experienced few buyers request cancel transactions after the auction ended.  It wasted my time and work to deal with ebay to get credit for the listing fee and final fee. Those buyer did not even think to place a bid. I also experienced few buyers who received the bag and did not like it and ask for refund. As a seller, I always post lots of pictures and describe every detial of the bag on the listing. The buyer return the bag to the wrong address and blamed on the seller did not receive it.  I was like "Hello!, can you confirm the address with the seller and double check it at usps.com before you ship it?"  It does drive me nut when such a seller exist.


----------



## pdxmatts

ChristinaDanise said:


> I thought this thread was meant to post a pet peeve...She posted hers.
> 
> I also find people ending transactions early and taking them off eBay to be quite annoying.



Thanks CD  Here is an example of a hard to find item that went to auction and had 3 days left with bids that was ended early. I've been looking for this and it's very frustrating to not have a chance to win it. The seller told me this when I asked why she ended early. 

Dear pdxmatts,

I apologize. It was sold.

- kennyandjill99


Sold off eBay!!!! Grrrrr! http://www.ebay.com/itm/170918922493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## MarneeB

pdxmatts said:


> Thanks CD  Here is an example of a hard to find item that went to auction and had 3 days left with bids that was ended early. I've been looking for this and it's very frustrating to not have a chance to win it. The seller told me this when I asked why she ended early.
> 
> Dear pdxmatts,
> 
> I apologize. It was sold.
> 
> - kennyandjill99
> 
> 
> Sold off eBay!!!! Grrrrr! http://www.ebay.com/itm/170918922493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
That's very annoying! I don't know why some sellers think they should get ebay's service for free.


----------



## noshoepolish

Buyers who waste your time negotiating a price and then they can't go through with the sale because they forgot to check their credit card balance.

This is "on" eBay where the buyer used up all their offers so I had to change the listing to a BIN.  Buyer knew it was IPR.


----------



## shinymagpie

Buyers who leave feedback saying "Wow! I took it to the shop and it was authentic!"  

1. This tells me that the buyer doesn't know that high end shops do not authenticate over the counter. 2. It immediately tells me that the buyer is not familiar with the item and is broadcasting their lack of experience. 

I have no problem at all with buyers authenticating items. In fact, I prefer that buyers pre-authenticate before bidding. 

It doesn't create a good image to others, to see that a bidder wants everyone to know they will check up on them. Saying "Wow! It's authentic" seems to me to be like saying "I was expecting a fake but its actually real!".  Seeing these comments in feedback left for others, particularly when the bidder also leaves negs crying fake, makes me reach for my blocked bidder list. This is because the chances are very high, that the buyer never took the item to the shop. 

Buyers who are experienced with an item/ range, only ever comment on the quality of service.  This kind of feedback is always great to receive, and leaves a good impression of the bidder as a trading partner.


----------



## Bratty1919

shinymagpie said:


> Buyers who leave feedback saying "Wow! I took it to the shop and it was authentic!"
> 
> 1. This tells me that the buyer doesn't know that high end shops do not authenticate over the counter. 2. It immediately tells me that the buyer is not familiar with the item and is broadcasting their lack of experience.
> 
> I have no problem at all with buyers authenticating items. In fact, I prefer that buyers pre-authenticate before bidding.
> 
> It doesn't create a good image to others, to see that a bidder wants everyone to know they will check up on them. Saying "Wow! It's authentic" seems to me to be like saying "I was expecting a fake but its actually real!".  Seeing these comments in feedback left for others, particularly when the bidder also leaves negs crying fake, makes me reach for my blocked bidder list. This is because the chances are very high, that the buyer never took the item to the shop.
> 
> Buyers who are experienced with an item/ range, only ever comment on the quality of service.  This kind of feedback is always great to receive, and leaves a good impression of the bidder as a trading partner.


Wow- could not have said it better myself. I completely agree with all of this!


----------



## Alexa78

My pet peeve- buyers who don't communicate or pay until an unpaid item claim is opened. Then they usually pay!


----------



## amx145

Low ball offers and all of these limits I have as a new seller. I know I have to pay my dues but I have a ton of stuff I just want to get rid of!!

And also non payers


----------



## Sands77

My pet peeve on ebay is seller that don't respond to questions. I don't understand that especially when the economy is bad and you're selling something.


----------



## nillacobain

(Potential) buyer that ask you if you're willing to lower value on Customs form and then you have a look at their FBs and they buy TONS of $$$$$$$$$ designer stuff (they def have the money!).


----------



## plumaplomb

When they email me immediately after paying to demand that I ship first thing.  I already promise shipment within 1 business day.  Come on!   Let me breathe!  I have a life outside of the Bay, you know.


----------



## jailnurse93

Sellers who don't leave FB!  I pay at the end of an auction or after I click BIN; so it's not like I don't pay promptly.  My last 5 ebay transactions have resulted in only 3 FB's.  And yes I did leave the sellers FB upon receipt of my items.


----------



## limom

jailnurse93 said:


> Sellers who don't leave FB!  I pay at the end of an auction or after I click BIN; so it's not like I don't pay promptly.  My last 5 ebay transactions have resulted in only 3 FB's.  And yes I did leave the sellers FB upon receipt of my items.



Same here, although some sellers leave feedback in batch and other are boycotting the feedback system.:excl:
So nothing personal!


----------



## LVoeShopping

plumaplomb said:
			
		

> When they email me immediately after paying to demand that I ship first thing.  I already promise shipment within 1 business day.  Come on!   Let me breathe!  I have a life outside of the Bay, you know.



^^^ this. I too have 1 handling day listed and always ship within 24 hours, and i almost always print a shipping label right away. I had this happen to me just the other day  yet my shipping time dsr is only a 4.8 lol


----------



## MarneeB

Buyers who leave feedback saying the item was smaller than they thought. Well, I can't help what you THINK. I put the measurements in the auction in at least 2 different places and always post at least 8-10 pictures. And you blame me for you thinking something else??!!

Also buyers who take their full 4 days to pay then as soon as they pay ask if I can get it to them ASAP cause they're in a hurry to get it. Freaks.


----------



## timetoshop2012

MarneeB said:
			
		

> Buyers who leave feedback saying the item was smaller than they thought. Well, I can't help what you THINK. I put the measurements in the auction in at least 2 different places and always post at least 8-10 pictures. And you blame me for you thinking something else??!!
> 
> Also buyers who take their full 4 days to pay then as soon as they pay ask if I can get it to them ASAP cause they're in a hurry to get it. Freaks.



Agree 100%


----------



## H_addict

When the item is listed as NWT and then you receive it only to find the hotel key card and a receipt in it's pockets.


----------



## chunkylover53

Buyers who call you babe, sweetie etc. Babe? Really?!


----------



## Junkenpo

Buyers who complain about my shipping costs in their feedback.  

My shipping costs are clearly stated in my listings. I live in Hawaii so I understand about costly shipping rates. I do my best to balance shipping costs against getting it to the buyer quickly and against the cost of the item up for bid.  

If you don't like the shipping fees, don't bid. If you still choose to bid, don't complain!


----------



## whateve

Sellers who say the stains will clean off easily. If they clean off easily, why didn't they do it?


----------



## whateve

Sellers who put a listing up with no information or pictures for a different item because they are planning on fixing it later.


----------



## MarneeB

People that list their items for sale on ebay then come to this forum and tell what they listed and ask if they did it right, how does this work, how does that work ,etc etc. Please read at least a little of ebay's policies BEFORE listing something.  
It goes the same for buyers. They buy something then come here and ask what they do next. 
NO WONDER there seems to be so many problems on ebay!


----------



## chinableu

whateve said:


> Sellers who say the stains will clean off easily. If they clean off easily, why didn't they do it?



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## skislope15

Buyer who fish for partials before and after buying something. Just got an email from one of my auctions where the buyer is already talking about repairs and cost for an item they bought that was 6 years old and sold for half the retail price currently. If you wanted a brand new item buy it for double the cost at a boutique if not have realistic expectations of what your buying


----------



## Shopping4One

Sellers who list a seasonal bag (i.e., dimensions *not* automatically known) pictured with a clunky, high-heeled shoe "for comparison so you can see the size of the bag", but with no actual measurements anywhere in the listing! The cherry on top is not responding to requests for the bag's dimensions. 

Why not photograph the bag alongside something useful, say, a ruler, yardstick, tape measure, ANY measuring device? 

I am almost equally annoyed when sellers fail to list the insole measurements on shoes and respond back "you should know your size in Prada, Manolos, Jimmy Choos, etc." I do, but the shoes sometimes vary from season to season, and for me, even 1/4 inch can make all the difference. 

End rant. Phew, I feel better.


----------



## sparksfly

When people jack the price up of an item 4 days before the listing ends by bidding and bidding. Clearly your not going to win because alot of people wait until seconds before it's ending to place a bid.

I also get annoyed with like $10-$20 shipping on like a dvd or a dress. It's clearly just so you'll make more money on a item. Usually that deters me from bidding, but I keep a watch on the item and if it's really low bidding at the end of the listing time then I'll bid.


----------



## chunkylover53

Potential buyers who send you multiple requests to buy off eBay in a timeframe of a few hours. No, I don't want to sell to you either on or off eBay!


----------



## whateve

Shopping4One said:


> Sellers who list a seasonal bag (i.e., dimensions *not* automatically known) pictured with a clunky, high-heeled shoe "for comparison so you can see the size of the bag", but with no actual measurements anywhere in the listing! The cherry on top is not responding to requests for the bag's dimensions.
> 
> Why not photograph the bag alongside something useful, say, a ruler, yardstick, tape measure, ANY measuring device?
> 
> I am almost equally annoyed when sellers fail to list the insole measurements on shoes and respond back "you should know your size in Prada, Manolos, Jimmy Choos, etc." I do, but the shoes sometimes vary from season to season, and for me, even 1/4 inch can make all the difference.
> 
> End rant. Phew, I feel better.


I hate it when there aren't any measurements! Photos aren't always that helpful in determining size. When they have their hand in the photo, I can't tell if they have huge hands or if the item is really small or if it just looks that way because of the angle of the photo.


----------



## euniqueD

joysyoggi said:
			
		

> It is a buyer's responsibility to keep the item after agreeing to buy. Return policy is a courtesy.



Unless the item is not as described!


----------



## euniqueD

MarneeB said:
			
		

> Sellers that post only one picture then say 'contact me for more pictures'. Why can't you just put them in the auction in the first place? Wouldn't that be easier?!



Totally agree


----------



## euniqueD

SohoChic said:
			
		

> Great thread.  I hate when sellers send me mesages saying oh your items is not that popular anymore (most of the items I sell are very very hard to find, sold out or
> limited editions) and therefore you should sell it to me for X amount..
> 
> I just want to laugh when I see this or send them back a snarky answer.  I always just ignore them and actually block them because these are the types of buyers I feel will turn into problem buyers.



I've had this too!! Absolutely infuriating


----------



## Shopping4One

whateve said:


> I hate it when there aren't any measurements! Photos aren't always that helpful in determining size. When they have their hand in the photo, I can't tell if they have huge hands or if the item is really small or if it just looks that way because of the angle of the photo.



Exactly! They could have man-hands.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who don't know their colors or don't use pictures that show the right color. They show pictures of a green purse and describe it as blue. Or they have 12 pictures and the purse looks like a different color in every one.


----------



## redskynight

chunkylover53 said:


> Potential buyers who send you multiple requests to buy off eBay in a timeframe of a few hours. No, I don't want to sell to you either on or off eBay!



I have a buyer doing this to me right now! I hate it.


----------



## chinableu

Buyers who offer me U.S. dollars in an attempt to lower the price.

HELLO!

Our dollar is worth crap!  

:giggles:


----------



## Lulugrl

OMG, I have a rant.  I sold a pair of jeans (almost like new) for .99.  I thought the bidding would go higher, anyways, buyer emailed me saying they didn't fit according to their size and fished around about the possibility for me helping pay for alterations.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Lulugrl said:


> OMG, I have a rant.  I sold a pair of jeans (almost like new) for .99.  I thought the bidding would go higher, anyways, buyer emailed me saying they didn't fit according to their size and fished around about the possibility for me helping pay for alterations.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME!



Some people are ridiculous! ullhair:


----------



## skislope15

Lulugrl said:
			
		

> OMG, I have a rant.  I sold a pair of jeans (almost like new) for .99.  I thought the bidding would go higher, anyways, buyer emailed me saying they didn't fit according to their size and fished around about the possibility for me helping pay for alterations.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME!



Wow this is just unreal! I so wish eBay still let you leave negatives for buyers this one deserves one


----------



## redskynight

Lulugrl said:


> OMG, I have a rant.  I sold a pair of jeans (almost like new) for .99.  I thought the bidding would go higher, anyways, buyer emailed me saying they didn't fit according to their size and fished around about the possibility for me helping pay for alterations.  ARE YOU KIDDING ME!



Wow! People are ridiculous. I would be embarrassed to even ask that.


----------



## evo iris

Recently on ebay, when I go to "mouse over to ZOOM" on an item, it only shows the left side of the item, and THAT's IT! I can't see what's the other half of the item!


----------



## jailnurse93

sparksfly said:


> *When people jack the price up of an item 4 days before the listing ends by bidding and bidding. Clearly your not going to win because alot of people wait until seconds before it's ending to place a bid.*
> 
> I also get annoyed with like $10-$20 shipping on like a dvd or a dress. It's clearly just so you'll make more money on a item. Usually that deters me from bidding, but I keep a watch on the item and if it's really low bidding at the end of the listing time then I'll bid.


  THIS.  It's like some people cannot stand not being in the lead!  They will go back and forth for days sometimes.  It's just darn stupid.  And it doesn't appear to be shill bidding.  Then on the day that the auction ends, they are no where to be found; the price must have went too high for them!  I'm like "Hey, you drove it this to this price, now come buy it, b#*&*!"  And this is stuff I would have paid a REASONABLE price for; and would have paid at end of auction, had these clowns not played around.


----------



## whateve

evo iris said:


> Recently on ebay, when I go to "mouse over to ZOOM" on an item, it only shows the left side of the item, and THAT's IT! I can't see what's the other half of the item!


I'm having a lot of trouble with the zoom too. A lot of times it zooms the wrong picture! I liked the old way much better where it would just blow up the whole picture.


----------



## MarneeB

^Or when I go to zoom over a picture and it blows up and freezes that way. All I get to see of the whole listing is one big blurry photo!


----------



## SohoChic

Buyers who stall paying then when they pay the echeck (though paypa) takes time to clear.  Then you get a email from paypal letting you know there is a problem with their money and it can be a 2 week wait for it to clear 

I had this happed recently and initially put a non paying claim.  Then when she 'paid' I closed it.  The I tried to cancel it and she refusted.

She never paid so I never shipped.  Now she gave me bad feedback saying that I am rude and will berate my customers !!!  There are some psychos on eBay..


----------



## Lulugrl

SohoChic said:


> Buyers who stall paying then when they pay the echeck (though paypa) takes time to clear.  Then you get a email from paypal letting you know there is a problem with their money and it can be a 2 week wait for it to clear
> 
> I had this happed recently and initially put a non paying claim.  Then when she 'paid' I closed it.  The I tried to cancel it and she refusted.
> 
> She never paid so I never shipped.  Now she gave me bad feedback saying that I am rude and will berate my customers !!!  There are some psychos on eBay..



totally agree!


----------



## goodtaste

Sellers asking hundreds, sometimes thousands, of dollars for a bag with ONE crappy pic!  Irritates the heck out of me!


----------



## Miss jae

Sellers who dont ship items right away! SMH Whenever I buy I pay immediately, whether its buy now or when the auction ends. And expect for my items to be shipped RIGHT away not a week later!! You wanted your money on time...I want my product on time> It IRKS the HECK out of me!! When i sell A product as soon as i receive payment Im intouch with my buyer and shipping if not the same day, the next day. SMH its just a common courtesy...atleast i though..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lulugrl said:


> OMG, I have a rant. I sold a pair of jeans (almost like new) for .99. I thought the bidding would go higher, anyways, buyer emailed me saying they didn't fit according to their size and fished around about the possibility for me helping pay for alterations. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!


 

Totally absurd...


----------



## Bratty1919

SohoChic said:


> Buyers who stall paying then when they pay the echeck (though paypa) takes time to clear.  Then you get a email from paypal letting you know there is a problem with their money and it can be a 2 week wait for it to clear
> 
> I had this happed recently and initially put a non paying claim.  Then when she 'paid' I closed it.  The I tried to cancel it and she refusted.
> 
> She never paid so I never shipped.  Now she gave me bad feedback saying that I am rude and will berate my customers !!!  There are some psychos on eBay..


Could you PM me her eBay ID? TIA!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sellers who intentionally misrepresent the condition of an item....


----------



## patsyesq

Buyers who get great deal but demand refund or will leave negative feedback
Extortion  
Types2k pulled this on a friend
Friend offered full refund if returned but she didn't want to return got a new marni 2000 bag for 200 
Antique finish bag which was described in listing 
 told my friend she had to clean! What ? She cleaned the antique finish off ! Yikes 
Like sewing up the holes on current Elliott boyfriend jeans 
Eeks my friend has principles
Said return bag for full refund but I'm not giving into extortion
Good for her!


----------



## every1dreams

Omg!!! There isn't enough time in the world for me to list them all...smh. When my daughter was 8mths old I took her in the shower w/me. My bby sis says all she remembers is me screaming... COME GET HER!!!... She kept pulling the shower curtain causing it to touch me...just the beginning...


----------



## whateve

When I get a notice that a listing I have bid on has been cancelled and when I look at it, I see that the seller has relisted it and didn't change a thing.

I have a buyer who changed her mind and doesn't want the item she bid on. Then I look at her feedback and she just sold something. How would she feel if her buyer backed out?


----------



## every1dreams

Spending my time doing everything right. Almost overcompensating, only to have some receive your item and STILL complain.. Sorry, just realizes the thread was about EBAY PET PEEVES... Oopps.


----------



## tutushopper

whateve said:


> When I get a notice that a listing I have bid on has been cancelled and when I look at it, I see that the seller has relisted it and didn't change a thing.
> 
> I have a buyer who changed her mind and doesn't want the item she bid on. Then I look at her feedback and she just sold something. How would she feel if her buyer backed out?



I had a reseller do this to me; bought a BIN item, then never paid.  Finally sent me a cancellation request, which because the item was time sensitive, I agreed to.  Then when I relist it, I again get someone who didn't pay until after I filed a NPB, saying she never saw she had won because of how ebay lists things (she was also a reseller).  Um...not sure how you can miss things like that when you sell yourself.  Mind boggling.  I have bought thousands of items and never "forgot" one of them.


----------



## Amycoco

I bought a YSL clutch on Saturday I actually sent an offer to the seller he accepted i paid immediately i got his reply, and left back a positive feedback to him same day same time. However three days later he hasn't left me a feedback tried to contact him abt something I was interested in we exchanged emails for two days on the third day I politely reminded him he hasn't left me a feedback yet and he replied instantly that "I will leave u one after u leave me one" I sent him an email to check his feedback as I did leave one already I checked his feedback and my feedback was there. He stopped replying my emails. Very rude now I left him a feedback as a buyer but he won't leave me one. How does this works like do I call ebay and complain? Guess that's my pet peeves


----------



## LoveMyMarc

When sellers keep re-listing a bag that doesn't sell because it's overpriced. They have a best offer option, so I made an offer and they counter way over the price they were asking before when it didn't sell.


----------



## Catshandbags767

When buyers buy an item and don't ask questions or fully read the description or are expecting a new bag when you list it as used.


----------



## whateve

tutushopper said:


> I had a reseller do this to me; bought a BIN item, then never paid.  Finally sent me a cancellation request, which because the item was time sensitive, I agreed to.  Then when I relist it, I again get someone who didn't pay until after I filed a NPB, saying she never saw she had won because of how ebay lists things (she was also a reseller).  Um...not sure how you can miss things like that when you sell yourself.  Mind boggling.  I have bought thousands of items and never "forgot" one of them.


Ebay used to put the reminders at the top of your landing page that you needed to pay for an item. Now besides the email you get that says you won the auction, there isn't any reminder unless you check your purchase history. On my landing page, I have to scroll way down to see that. If she is a reseller, her landing page could be her selling page and she wouldn't see it. However, there is no excuse for bidding on an item and not checking to see if you won.


----------



## EmilyXLC

I just recently began selling on eBay.  It REALLY irritates me when you are trying to build up your reputation as a seller & people don't leave you feedback.  I bust my rear end to package my items & ship them to you (Priority with delivery confirmation & insurance) in a timely manner & you can't even leave me feedback?  After two weeks, I will message them to ensure it arrived in good condition & never hear a word back from them.

Meh.


----------



## whateve

Amycoco said:


> I bought a YSL clutch on Saturday I actually sent an offer to the seller he accepted i paid immediately i got his reply, and left back a positive feedback to him same day same time. However three days later he hasn't left me a feedback tried to contact him abt something I was interested in we exchanged emails for two days on the third day I politely reminded him he hasn't left me a feedback yet and he replied instantly that "I will leave u one after u leave me one" I sent him an email to check his feedback as I did leave one already I checked his feedback and my feedback was there. He stopped replying my emails. Very rude now I left him a feedback as a buyer but he won't leave me one. How does this works like do I call ebay and complain? Guess that's my pet peeves


It is not required to leave feedback. You can't force someone to do so. 

I'm not sure how I feel when I get feedback that just says "Thanks."


----------



## moxie799

Low ball offers are bad... Even worse when you don't even have "Best Offer" on your listings in the first place... 

But to message me and tell me my hard-to-find, lowest-price-on-e*bay item is priced too high because it's "used" -- and then tell me I should accept your offer of 1/7th of the price? 

Really?! Is this pure nerve or stupidity...


----------



## evo iris

whateve said:


> It is not required to leave feedback. You can't force someone to do so.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel when I get feedback that just says "Thanks."



Me too. I've been getting more "Thanks" now than ever.


----------



## SohoChic

Bratty1919 said:


> Could you PM me her eBay ID? TIA!



littleone07051972


----------



## jailnurse93

whateve said:


> It is not required to leave feedback. You can't force someone to do so.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel when I get feedback that just says "Thanks."


 
I leave very careful, well-thought out feedback to sellers, usually using all the space.  It's not just buyers who don't leave feedback!  I'm screwed out of 3 FB right now from sellers and the transactions went perfectly fine.  I paid immediately and left them great FB.  But it's a new thing that I'm checking when I'm looking at an item....does this seller leave FB for others?  If they don't and I can find the same item from another good seller who does leave FB, I will buy from them instead and this is something that I never checked before.


----------



## whateve

jailnurse93 said:


> I leave very careful, well-thought out feedback to sellers, usually using all the space.  It's not just buyers who don't leave feedback!  I'm screwed out of 3 FB right now from sellers and the transactions went perfectly fine.  I paid immediately and left them great FB.  But it's a new thing that I'm checking when I'm looking at an item....does this seller leave FB for others?  If they don't and I can find the same item from another good seller who does leave FB, I will buy from them instead and this is something that I never checked before.


I usually try to give careful feedback too. I got a feedback from a seller once that said "You're the best!" It made me feel great even when I noticed that she gave everyone the same feedback!

I have another account that I set up two years ago. I have had about 20 transactions but only have a feedback of 3. I feel like every time I buy something, the seller is thinking, "am I going to have problems because this buyer has low feedback?" I'm actually afraid that some of them may cancel my bid.


----------



## jailnurse93

whateve said:


> I usually try to give careful feedback too. I got a feedback from a seller once that said "You're the best!" It made me feel great even when I noticed that she gave everyone the same feedback!
> 
> I have another account that I set up two years ago. I have had about 20 transactions but only have a feedback of 3. I feel like every time I buy something, the seller is thinking, "am I going to have problems because this buyer has low feedback?" I'm actually afraid that some of them may cancel my bid.


 
I do have some FB that I will "recycle" again and again for sellers; it all depends on how transaction went.  I LOVE when item is BETTER than expected....My favorite FB to leave!  I wish I had more space, but then again, I'm a chatty person in general, LOL.  (Item better than described!-Don't u luv when that happens on ebay? Buy-Bid!) 

Another favorite when something is as described is something like this...(As described-flawless transaction-bid w/ confidence!)

I really do want to give those great sellers that extra little perk of some great feedback! 



However I'm not an A++++++++ FB kinda person, but if a seller leaves that for me, wonderful, wonderful!  Just leave me FB that accurately rates our transaction.  I'll take even a "thanks" at this point!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

evo iris said:


> Me too. I've been getting more "Thanks" now than ever.





whateve said:


> It is not required to leave feedback. You can't force someone to do so.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel when I get feedback that just says "Thanks."



I've done that a couple times when I don't feel like typing out long feedback. It doesn't mean the seller did a less than excellent job.


----------



## redskynight

My newest ebay pet peeve is sellers who put in the best offer option but don't actually use it. I sent three reasonable offers to a seller (one was only $10 off!) and they all got rejected.


----------



## evo iris

redskynight said:


> My newest ebay pet peeve is sellers who put in the best offer option but don't actually use it. I sent three reasonable offers to a seller (one was only $10 off!) and they all got rejected.




Same here. I made an offer on an item that was for $40.00 obo. My 3rd last offer was for $35.00 and was DECLINED!

He relisted it again for the same price with a best offer.


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Hmmm not really Ebay, but Paypal. I greatly dislike it that Paypal chooses to hold my payment. This does not always happen, only with greater amounts, it seems. It never frequently happened to me before but I went on a bit of a bag shopping spree and it happened to all of my transactions. I was quite surprised. (which was not really the only emotion I was feeling)

 I am always afraid that the seller gets less motivated to sent the item because they have to wait a week for their payment. I'm also scared that the time will go off the 4 week claim period and new to buying bags, I quite like the idea of being able to claim when the bags do appear to be counterfeits.

I am all for the quick and proper wrap up so everybody can be happy, but Paypal does this and is very frustratingly completely out of my hands.


----------



## ehy210

I won a tiffany ring and paid immediately after winning. I waited about 3 days, and the item still hadn't shipped out. So, I contacted the seller and she said she was sorry- she had just been very busy and that she would ship it out as soon as possible. The fourth day, she contacts me saying that she can't find the ring and that she had "lost" it. I was okay with that, and just asked her to look for it since it must be around somewhere. Then the stupid seller said she found out that her friend had sold the ring  6 months ago. SERIOUSLY?! So, this girl decided to post a ring for sale without even checking that it still existed? I was so annoyed I left her a negative feedback because the situation was deserving of one. And then she had the nerve to leave me a negative feedback saying I was a "difficult customer." lol


----------



## weezer

When sellers offer handbags that have plastic piping sticking out of torn leather trims, dirty interiors, loose stitching and scuff marks all over the leather...and they still want $$$ for it.
At that point, isn't it time for the trash can?


----------



## poptarts

Sometimes when a listing doesn't sell. I may or may not list it again. It's annoying when a buyer requests for you to relist because they want to purchase, but doesn't follow through. I mean it's not expensive but it still cost money to list items!


----------



## redskynight

poptarts said:


> Sometimes when a listing doesn't sell. I may or may not list it again. It's annoying when a buyer requests for you to relist because they want to purchase, but doesn't follow through. I mean it's not expensive but it still cost money to list items!



Someone just did that to me, too, and I wasted fifty cents relisting it and they never even bought it.


----------



## bag-princess

ehy210 said:


> I won a tiffany ring and paid immediately after winning. I waited about 3 days, and the item still hadn't shipped out. So, I contacted the seller and she said she was sorry- she had just been very busy and that she would ship it out as soon as possible. The fourth day, she contacts me saying that she can't find the ring and that she had "lost" it. I was okay with that, and just asked her to look for it since it must be around somewhere. Then the stupid seller said she found out that her friend had sold the ring  6 months ago. SERIOUSLY?! So, this girl decided to post a ring for sale without even checking that it still existed? I was so annoyed I left her a negative feedback because the situation was deserving of one.* And then she had the nerve to leave me a negative feedback saying I was a "difficult customer."* lol




i thought buyers could not leave negative feedback anymore. 

and that seller had no reason at all!!


----------



## MarneeB

ehy210 said:


> I won a tiffany ring and paid immediately after winning. I waited about 3 days, and the item still hadn't shipped out. So, I contacted the seller and she said she was sorry- she had just been very busy and that she would ship it out as soon as possible. The fourth day, she contacts me saying that she can't find the ring and that she had "lost" it. I was okay with that, and just asked her to look for it since it must be around somewhere. Then the stupid seller said she found out that her friend had sold the ring 6 months ago. SERIOUSLY?! So, this girl decided to post a ring for sale without even checking that it still existed? I was so annoyed I left her a negative feedback because the situation was deserving of one. And then she had the nerve to leave me a negative feedback saying I was a "difficult customer." lol


 

Sellers can no longer leave neg feedback. If she left a positive with neg wording you can have that removed.


----------



## ehy210

MarneeB said:


> Sellers can no longer leave neg feedback. If she left a positive with neg wording you can have that removed.



Yes, that's exactly what she did. She left a positive feedback (green + sign) but left a negative comment. Could you be so kind and assist me in removing this "positive" feedback? I can not find it anywhere.


----------



## MarneeB

ehy210 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what she did. She left a positive feedback (green + sign) but left a negative comment. Could you be so kind and assist me in removing this "positive" feedback? I can not find it anywhere.


 

I've never had to do that but I would think you can call ebay and have them look at your feedback. They will remove it.


----------



## chinableu

Paypal not updating shipping information even if you print using Paypal instead of Ebay.


----------



## juicyjuice

People who haggle over a couple dollars, or write you a sob story to lower the price on a listing w/o best offer...but when you check their buying history, they've been shopping up a storm on ebay, I mean in the thousands just last month.  Not to mention they're sellers themselves.


----------



## nillacobain

juicyjuice said:


> *People who haggle over a couple dollars*, or write you a sob story to lower the price on a listing w/o best offer...but when you check their buying history, they've been shopping up a storm on ebay, I mean in the thousands just last month.  Not to mention they're sellers themselves.



Happened to me last week... for 1 euro.


----------



## JadaStormy

Sellers of Louis Vuitton who claim they _just_ purchased the item from the boutique when the date code shows it was made in 2009! I understand a bag could sit around for a year, but _3 years_ on a bag that's a hot seller? I call BS.


----------



## chinableu

I wish everyone would use CAPS in their address field for easier shipping since they're so hard to read once the label is printed.


----------



## redskynight

juicyjuice said:


> People who haggle over a couple dollars, or write you a sob story to lower the price on a listing w/o best offer...but when you check their buying history, they've been shopping up a storm on ebay, I mean in the thousands just last month.  Not to mention they're sellers themselves.



I hate when people try to haggle a few dollars off the shipping.


----------



## irene83

I've been getting harassed by a DVF seller today. I've listed a DVF blouse for auction for an already low price. She keeps sending me messages asking if I can sell it for half the price of the "auction start price." I politely refused, and then sends me messages again to tell me that she wants to buy it now for the auction start price but without free shipping. Whatever her problem is, that behavior is such a turnoff. Auction "start prices" are NOT the target "sell price", and if she is a seller, she will know that. I mean, seriously, what is wrong with these people?


----------



## irene83

moxie799 said:


> Low ball offers are bad... Even worse when you don't even have "Best Offer" on your listings in the first place...
> 
> But to message me and tell me my hard-to-find, lowest-price-on-e*bay item is priced too high because it's "used" -- and then tell me I should accept your offer of 1/7th of the price?
> 
> Really?! Is this pure nerve or stupidity...



I really agree. I don't know what to do when someone sends an offer of say, $20, for an item that is already well discounted and listed as $200. I mean, seriously, at least have the decency to offer something is kind of reasonable..Which by my standards will be no lower than 70-80% of the BIN price.


----------



## KariW

A HUGE pet peeve: bidders who do BIN and then come to TPF to get the bag authenticated, saying "I don't want to pay if it's fake"!!!! REALLY!? Maybe you should have had it authenticated BEFORE you hit BIN and ended the auction for the seller and other bidders! I am seeing quite a bit of that here and although I love to help people find their dream bags on eBay, at the same time as a seller of authentic goods, I don't condone the practice of 'BIN first, authentication later'.


----------



## whateve

KariW said:


> A HUGE pet peeve: bidders who do BIN and then come to TPF to get the bag authenticated, saying "I don't want to pay if it's fake"!!!! REALLY!? Maybe you should have had it authenticated BEFORE you hit BIN and ended the auction for the seller and other bidders! I am seeing quite a bit of that here and although I love to help people find their dream bags on eBay, at the same time as a seller of authentic goods, I don't condone the practice of 'BIN first, authentication later'.



I have been guilty of this. If I wait to get it authenticated first someone else will beat me to it.

It isn't a great practice but I don't see the downside for you as a seller. The buyer doesn't have to pay if it is fake. If it is authentic and the buyer pays, how does it hurt you?


----------



## Bratty1919

I just had to scold someone for this on another thread; it hurts because you have to re-list and could lose potential buyers; also might end up paying fees.


----------



## jailnurse93

chinableu said:


> I wish everyone would use CAPS in their address field for easier shipping since they're so hard to read once the label is printed.



Where could a buyer correct this? On our Pay Pal page?


----------



## whateve

Bratty1919 said:


> I just had to scold someone for this on another thread; it hurts because you have to re-list and could lose potential buyers; also might end up paying fees.



If it is authentic, you don't have to relist because the buyer will pay. If it isn't authentic, you can't relist. So again I ask: how is it hurting you?


----------



## chinableu

jailnurse93 said:


> Where could a buyer correct this? On our Pay Pal page?



You can set you information on Ebay under "account" and then "	Email and Contact Information".  Also, on Paypal under "profile."

It's so much easier to read the label in CAPS than lower case lettering.


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> If it is authentic, you don't have to relist because the buyer will pay. If it isn't authentic, you can't relist. So again I ask: how is it hurting you?


I don't want to get in an argument with you about this, especially since your mind already seems to be made up.


----------



## agalarowicz

whateve said:


> If it is authentic, you don't have to relist because the buyer will pay. If it isn't authentic, you can't relist. So again I ask: how is it hurting you?



I completely agree. its quite quick to have it authenticated here. it really isn't hurting anything. if its fake, that's on the seller. then it should be reported instead of leaving it up for another buyer to make the mistake of buying it and not thinking to authenticate.


----------



## whateve

chinableu said:


> You can set you information on Ebay under "account" and then "	Email and Contact Information".  Also, on Paypal under "profile."
> 
> It's so much easier to read the label in CAPS than lower case lettering.



The seller can change it on the label before she prints it too. Ebay and Paypal could do this automatically if they wanted.


----------



## chinableu

whateve said:


> The seller can change it on the label before she prints it too. Ebay and Paypal could do this automatically if they wanted.



It would be awesome if both Ebay and Paypal could have the name and address field set to be capitalized by default.

I've resorted to printing out an additional address label in very large font to make it easier for the delivery of international orders.


----------



## KariW

whateve said:


> I have been guilty of this. If I wait to get it authenticated first someone else will beat me to it.
> 
> It isn't a great practice but I don't see the downside for you as a seller. The buyer doesn't have to pay if it is fake. If it is authentic and the buyer pays, how does it hurt you?



It is the mentality, I guess, that some buyers may feel they are justified in doing the research AFTER BIN, while the seller waits for payment. The point of BIN is a quick sale/purchase (vs waiting for the auction to take its natural course) and it's not just an instant gratification for the buyer, but the seller expects to complete the transaction quickly also. So if the buyer decides to 'purchase' and end the auction because he/she doesn't want anyone else to get that item, then I would hope that person was certain of the decision and is ready to submit payment. As you know, sometimes authentication is immediate while on certain occasions it can take an indefinite amount of time (insufficient photos, authenticators are busy, etc. - I am an authenticator, sometimes we skip requests based on various reasons and those can take time) and it seems unfair to make the seller wait an indefinite time period once you've already committed to buy, and ended the auction because you are still not sure you want to pay for it. IMO if someone else beats you to the item through BIN while you are getting it authenticated or researching it to be certain you want to buy it, then that's just how it goes - there will always be auctions lost and missed BIN opportunities on eBay. BTW I myself do a lot of buying and selling on eBay, so trust me, I have had my share of missed BIN. But if I do BIN I always make speedy payments and make sure I do my research ahead of time to protect myself as best possible. As a buyer you have certain responsibilities also, just as sellers do.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> If it is authentic, you don't have to relist because the buyer will pay. If it isn't authentic, you can't relist. So again I ask: how is it hurting you?





Bratty1919 said:


> I don't want to get in an argument with you about this, especially since your mind already seems to be made up.




The downside in BIN first and paying later (after authentication) is that the seller does have to go through the hassle of seeing that the transaction is canceled so no fees are paid to ebay for the sale. Of course this would be the case if the bag was deemed fake.  There ARE sellers that list fake bags unknowingly and if a potential buyer were to ****************** then maybe they could politely notify the seller that the bag was fake. I know this sounds naive...(a seller listing a fake bag unknowingly but it could happen). 

I just think it would be less of a headache for everyone involved to ****************** and BIN later.


----------



## whateve

KariW said:


> It is the mentality, I guess, that some buyers may feel they are justified in doing the research AFTER BIN, while the seller waits for payment. The point of BIN is a quick sale/purchase (vs waiting for the auction to take its natural course) and it's not just an instant gratification for the buyer, but the seller expects to complete the transaction quickly also. So if the buyer decides to 'purchase' and end the auction because he/she doesn't want anyone else to get that item, then I would hope that person was certain of the decision. As you know, sometimes authentication is immediate while on certain occasions it can take an indefinite amount of time (insufficient photos, authenticators are busy, etc) and it seems unfair to make the seller wait an indefinite time period once you've already committed to buy, and ended the auction because you are still not sure you want to pay for it. IMO if someone else gets the item through BIN while you are getting it authenticated or researching it to be certain you want to buy it, then that's just how it goes - there will always be auctions lost and missed BIN opportunities on eBay. BTW I myself do a lot of buying and selling on eBay, so trust me, I have had my share of missed BIN. But if I do BIN I always make speedy payments and make sure I do my research ahead of time to protect myself as best possible. As a buyer you have certain responsibilities.


A seller can avoid this by requiring immediate payment.

I usually get an answer to my authentication requests in a few hours. I never do a BIN before authentication if there isn't enough information in the listing to authenticate. In that case, I ask for the authentication material first. In cases where it couldn't be authenticated for sure, I paid for the bag and then had it authenticated once I received it. I did this at least twice - in one case, the bag was fake and I returned it, and the other was a very unusual case in which the bag was probably authentic even though the details were wrong, and I kept the bag.

If the buyer can't get the bag authenticated in a reasonable length of time, the seller can file a NPB. 



MAGJES said:


> The downside in BIN first and paying later (after authentication) is that the seller does have to go through the hassle of seeing that the transaction is canceled so no fees are paid to ebay for the sale. Of course this would be the case if the bag was deemed fake.  There ARE sellers that list fake bags unknowingly and if a potential buyer were to ****************** then maybe they could politely notify the seller that the bag was fake. I know this sounds naive...(a seller listing a fake bag unknowingly but it could happen).
> 
> I just think it would be less of a headache for everyone involved to ****************** and BIN later.



I stopped politely informing sellers they have listed a fake. I got too many nasty responses. Now I just report them anonymously. It might be brutal, but it is the seller's responsibility to make sure it is authentic before it is listed.

If the authenticators say the bag is fake after you did a BIN, technically, you are still responsible for paying for the purchase unless either the seller cancels the sale or ebay removes the listing after it is reported.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I stopped politely informing sellers they have listed a fake. I got too many nasty responses. *Now I just report them anonymously. It might be brutal, but it is the seller's responsibility to make sure it is authentic before it is listed.*



Totally agree.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

It really grinds my gears when sellers use only stock pics or pics from a retailer. Even for used bags, where you cannot see the condition. What's up with that?


----------



## whateve

PickyCoachLover said:


> It really grinds my gears when sellers use only stock pics or pics from a retailer. Even for used bags, where you cannot see the condition. What's up with that?



I agree. Also, when the only description of the condition is that it is used. No description of any of the flaws, stains, tears, snags, etc.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Sellers that really sugar coat shoe descriptions. 

Shoes were listed as used with "some cracking" very vague pics...turns out the heel was actually broken/snapped. How lovely...


----------



## noshoepolish

I hate when buyers keep communicating on and on and on after a sale.


----------



## shinymagpie

noshoepolish said:
			
		

> I hate when buyers keep communicating on and on and on after a sale.



This ( if they are whining) and scammers pretending to be new to the ebay environment. They don't realize just how transparent they are.


----------



## MarneeB

noshoepolish said:


> I hate when buyers keep communicating on and on and on after a sale.





You have very many buyers doing that? Why are they still contacting you? To tell you they'e happy with the item, to talk about the weather? Why on earth would they keep communicating on and on after the sale?


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> I hate when buyers keep communicating on and on and on after a sale.



I'm curious too. What are they talking about? Occasionally I will contact a seller after the sale to tell them how happy I was with their service. As a seller, I appreciate it when buyers show appreciation. The only other times I contact the seller after the sale is when the item is SNAD.


----------



## Love Of My Life

noshoepolish said:


> I hate when buyers keep communicating on and on and on after a sale.





   On & on "after a sale" 

   What are they communicating about??

   As a buyer, leave feedback & that's enough communication

   would think...and perhaps a e-mail saying that

   you are totally pleased with the item 

   Unless there is a problem like a SNAD or INR...that's different

   Why bother a seller with e-mails


----------



## noshoepolish

Can you tell me how to clean this bag?

Then:  Is it ok to use XYZS Product?

Then:  I used XYZ and it came out really nice.  Do you know how old this bag is?

Then:  Where did it come from?  It is so nice!

Then:  I wonder if they make a matching wallet.


Yada Yad Yada...




shinymagpie said:


> This ( if they are whining) and scammers pretending to be new to the ebay environment. They don't realize just how transparent they are.


----------



## MarneeB

noshoepolish said:


> Can you tell me how to clean this bag?
> 
> Then:  Is it ok to use XYZS Product?
> 
> Then:  I used XYZ and it came out really nice.  Do you know how old this bag is?
> 
> Then:  Where did it come from?  It is so nice!
> 
> Then:  I wonder if they make a matching wallet.
> 
> 
> Yada Yad Yada...





Gotcha. That would be annoying.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Once again.. Got an offer of $100 for $600 Chanel shoes..


----------



## Jacer

This is a small one, but I state in all my auctions that I ship on Fridays of each week because I travel Monday through Thursday for work out of state. I state this in big bold letters in the auction. I'm not home and all my items are of course at home. I ship as soon as I get back in town. I ship Friday without fail. However once in a while I'll get a buyer who brought something and then demands that I ship it out the same day. When I politely point out that I'm not able to do so, I either get yelled at for destroying their plans because they needed it ASAP, told Im a bad seller or a demand for a refund.

I wish buyers would read auctions before buying or bidding. That is my pet peeve.


----------



## MarneeB

Jacer said:


> This is a small one, but I state in all my auctions that I ship on Fridays of each week because I travel Monday through Thursday for work out of state. I state this in big bold letters in the auction. I'm not home and all my items are of course at home. I ship as soon as I get back in town. I ship Friday without fail. However once in a while I'll get a buyer who brought something and then demands that I ship it out the same day. When I politely point out that I'm not able to do so, I either get yelled at for destroying their plans because they needed it ASAP, told Im a bad seller or a demand for a refund.
> 
> I wish buyers would read auctions before buying or bidding. That is my pet peeve.




That would be annoying to me also! You said you state it in big bold letters, do you put it at the top of the description? If not that's what I would do. Then they HAVE to read it if it's the first thing you say about the item!


----------



## Jacer

MarneeB said:


> That would be annoying to me also! You said you state it in big bold letters, do you put it at the top of the description? If not that's what I would do. Then they HAVE to read it if it's the first thing you say about the item!




Thats a very good idea! I've had it posted at the end on the auctions with bold and larger print but I guess that's not working.

One tiny rant - Just had a buyer that left me negative feedback because I "took too long to ship" really... not pointing to the fact that I have my auctions informing buyers I ship on Fridays I also list them as needing 4 business days to process, just so that the expected delivery date is always way pass when I know a buyer will get the item, I also shipped out this item within 24 hours of getting paid, she paid on Thursday night I shipped it out Friday morning. On top of that I offer free first class mail shipping but sent it priority mail so she could get it faster. Still negative?!?!? 

Its my first one out of over 600, I try so hard to make sure I have none and this upset me so much.

Sorry for the small rant.


----------



## love4mom

Jacer said:


> Thats a very good idea! I've had it posted at the end on the auctions with bold and larger print but I guess that's not working.
> 
> One tiny rant - Just had a buyer that left me negative feedback because I "took too long to ship" really... not pointing to the fact that I have my auctions informing buyers I ship on Fridays I also list them as needing 4 business days to process, just so that the expected delivery date is always way pass when I know a buyer will get the item, I also shipped out this item within 24 hours of getting paid, she paid on Thursday night I shipped it out Friday morning. On top of that I offer free first class mail shipping but sent it priority mail so she could get it faster. Still negative?!?!?
> 
> Its my first one out of over 600, I try so hard to make sure I have none and this upset me so much.
> 
> Sorry for the small rant.



Some buyers (especially new ones) are very unreasonable. No matter what you do. you can;t make everyone happy. What I hate the most when buyers use feedback system as a communication system. Instead of clicking on Contact Seller button when they are not happy, they leave a feedback. Most of my negatives over the years were from buyers that had less then 5 feedbacks and did not communicate at all prior to leaving a feedback. 
You may want to try to email the buyers and politely ask what could you have done to make sure she is happy pointing out that you shipped the next business days after the payment was made and upgraded shipping for free. Maybe she will feel bad about it and then you can ask her to revise her feedback. Sometimes it works.


----------



## tutushopper

I have shipped priority the same day they paid and had buyers complain about slow shipping...really?  How could I have possibly shipped it out any sooner?  The mind reels....

To add one of my current pet peeves, it's buyers buying items, then trying to get me to ship items for way less than it costs to ship the item, and to ship fragile things inside an envelope.  It seems to mostly be re-sellers trying to maximize their own profits, from what I see.  

I did have one contact me before buying, asking for a much lower shipping price, and I looked at their auctions and found them to be selling similar items that were nowhere near as heavy (mine is 10 pounds not including packaging, theirs maybe 3 pounds; mine is also fragile whereas theirs is not) and they were charging 2 to 3 times what I was charging for shipping ($9-12 my charge versus their shipping fee of $35+).  They said they wanted to be sure because some people "jack up their shipping charges."  Seriously?


----------



## Catshandbags767

People that "rent" or get the items and demand a refund be cause of something that was clearly listed and photographed. I just give up and accept the return.


----------



## Chestnutty

I hate it when sellers in European eBay sites list with BIN price = start bid. Seriously, who is dumb enough to bid when there's a BIN right there???


----------



## anthrosphere

eBay and PayPal forcing me to add a credit card even though I haven't changed anything in my PayPal account AT ALL! I just opened a new eBay account since I needed to sell stuff, and I rather not do it through Amazon since it takes TWO WEEKS for me to get my funds.  I've been using the same debit card and bank account for awhile now, and now they're telling me to add a new CC? I'm sorry but I only have my debit card! Boo on both sites!


----------



## shinymagpie

It's been 5 days, just pay! You've had the notes from ebay. Get on with it or fess up to the fact that you are not going to pay... We want to relist it, but the ridiculous silence is just stupid.


----------



## songofthesea

I hate when people ask "do you have a buy it now?" When I clearly don't or after they win I get an email saying "oh I'm sorry I didn't realize I was bidding on that item can you cancel the transaction"???argh! Please don't bid if you don't want it and if it doesn't say buy it now or best offer then there aren't any!!!


----------



## twin-fun

Items that lack basic info such as the size of a garment or shoe or listings that state "Please see pictures" but the pictures are so blurry and dark that there is no way possible to view the "disclosed" wear you mention in your description.


----------



## Chestnutty

songofthesea said:


> I hate when people ask "do you have a buy it now?" When I clearly don't or after they win I get an email saying "oh I'm sorry I didn't realize I was bidding on that item can you cancel the transaction"???argh! Please don't bid if you don't want it and if it doesn't say buy it now or best offer then there aren't any!!!


I'm so sorry that it bothers you. As a buyer as well as a seller I think it is normal to ask for a BIN. Sometimes I do sell something in an auction but if the buyer offers a great deal, I'd be more than happy to offer BIN so that he/she can get it asap without the whole 7-day waiting ordeal and I get money earlier as well. 
In addition, many auctions ends at very high prices at last minutes/seconds so it's necessary to be next to a computer to adjust the bid accordingly, but not everyone has the ability to be online near auction end. 
Again, the seller has to know what he/she is selling, rare item or not, and what's the price the item has been recently sold for in order to evaluate the buyer's BIN offer.


----------



## patsyesq

eBay itself......eBay is corrupt and violates privacy
If you report a seller or item for any reason...eBay gives out all your personal information


----------



## Placebo2

I would guess that this has been mentioned - more than once - but it keeps happening to me.  Potential buyers who ask for additional photos, information or favors (payment terms, shipping, etc.) and then don't respond with even a simple "thanks" after you've done what they requested.  As a buyer, I always say thanks whether or not I'm still interested in the item.

Grrr.


----------



## whateve

Placebo2 said:


> I would guess that this has been mentioned - more than once - but it keeps happening to me.  Potential buyers who ask for additional photos, information or favors (payment terms, shipping, etc.) and then don't respond with even a simple "thanks" after you've done what they requested.  As a buyer, I always say thanks whether or not I'm still interested in the item.
> 
> Grrr.



It is always the buyers that ask for special favors that don't bother leaving feedback. I've had buyers ask me to include a gift box even though I don't offer one in the listing, and then when I include one, it costs me more to ship, and I don't even get a thank you.


----------



## Placebo2

whateve said:


> It is always the buyers that ask for special favors that don't bother leaving feedback. I've had buyers ask me to include a gift box even though I don't offer one in the listing, and then when I include one, it costs me more to ship, and I don't even get a thank you.



At least you're making the sale!  I was writing about "potential buyers" who don't say thanks nor do they buy.


----------



## whateve

Placebo2 said:


> At least you're making the sale!  I was writing about "potential buyers" who don't say thanks nor do they buy.



You know what? Sometimes I ask questions of sellers. When they respond, I hesitate about sending another message of thanks because I know that it will show up in their selling as an unanswered question. It took me awhile as a seller to figure out how to mark it as answered so I wouldn't see that annoying red message.


----------



## ladyash

Sellers who can't take the time to send me a proper reply! I'm looking for a specific type of bag and it has to be able to work cross body on me. I found the perfect bag that meets everything I am looking for but the seller didn't list the strap drop for the detachable strap. I messaged them through ebay to ask for the measurements for the strap to see if it would work cross body as I didn't see measurements listed. The reply I get? "Not likely". Like what does that even mean??? Not likely that you are going to take the measurements to send me before the auction ends? Or not likely that it will work cross body??? Sorry but you've now just lost me as a buyer because I am not sending another message asking you to clarify what your two word reply meant since it seems clear you really don't care.


----------



## Jacer

Buyers that is not familiar with certain labels... I really had a buyer once send me 10 emails saying I sold her a fake coat, because the inside label for the coat said "Burberrys and not Burberry".... When I tried to explain that it was not a fake and that Burberry has a more affordable line label Burberrys...I was totally cursed out for being a liar... I mean really cursed out. FYI - I brought the coat from a Burberry store while traveling in Japan and my auction stated so and I had a picture of the label in my auction.  I do not sell fakes, I do not buy fakes&#8230; that upset me.


----------



## bry_dee

Sellers who leave a feedback even before I receive my item. It is as if I'm obligated to leave a positive feedback instantaneously, even if the item (after arriving) looked not at par with the auction's description, or telling me of the other overlooked flaws when about to ship to item. Ugh.


----------



## whateve

bry_dee said:


> Sellers who leave a feedback even before I receive my item. It is as if I'm obligated to leave a positive feedback instantaneously, even if the item (after arriving) looked not at par with the auction's description, or telling me of the other overlooked flaws when about to ship to item. Ugh.



Really? When do you think the sellers should leave the feedback? I used to leave it immediately after the buyer paid. After all, what is the purpose of buyer feedback? Once the buyer has paid, her part in the transaction is over. 

Lately, I have been waiting until the buyer gets the item. But then I thought that if they aren't really happy, getting feedback at this point might spur them to complain. So I think I'm going to go back to giving it immediately after payment.

When I leave feedback after the buyer has already left feedback, I feel like it won't seem sincere. It implies that I wasn't going to leave feedback unless I received it first.


----------



## MarneeB

bry_dee said:


> Sellers who leave a feedback even before I receive my item. It is as if I'm obligated to leave a positive feedback instantaneously, even if the item (after arriving) looked not at par with the auction's description, or telling me of the other overlooked flaws when about to ship to item. Ugh.





That's the first time I heard this.  As a seller I wait until the buyer leaves feedback. That way I know they've received their item & are happy with it. Only then I feel the transaction is over (it's not over if there's a problem, so I think sellers should wait to leave feedback). I know some sellers leave it as soon as the buyer pays thinking they buyer's part is done, but I disagree. They still have to receive the item, look it over, make sure it's what they ordered, and they're happy with it.


----------



## bry_dee

whateve said:


> Really? When do you think the sellers should leave the feedback? I used to leave it immediately after the buyer paid. After all, what is the purpose of buyer feedback? Once the buyer has paid, her part in the transaction is over.
> 
> Lately, I have been waiting until the buyer gets the item. But then I thought that if they aren't really happy, getting feedback at this point might spur them to complain. So I think I'm going to go back to giving it immediately after payment.
> 
> When I leave feedback after the buyer has already left feedback, I feel like it won't seem sincere. It implies that I wasn't going to leave feedback unless I received it first.



Personally, I think a seller should leave a feedback after the buyer leaves one. But that's just me. Different strokes for different folks and I have a different take on the sincerity question. 



MarneeB said:


> That's the first time I heard this.  As a seller I wait until the buyer leaves feedback. That way I know they've received their item & are happy with it. Only then I feel the transaction is over (it's not over if there's a problem, so I think sellers should wait to leave feedback). I know some sellers leave it as soon as the buyer pays thinking they buyer's part is done, but I disagree. They still have to receive the item, look it over, make sure it's what they ordered, and they're happy with it.



Exactly, I'm a seller as well and I make sure that a buyer leaves a feedback first... well you pretty much summed up how I exactly feel about it from me-as-a-seller's POV so I need not elaborate. You were spot on.


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyers who bid because they think it's funny and ignore you thinking nothing's going to happen... until they get the unpaid item filed to them. And the seller gets the last laugh.



MarneeB said:


> That's the first time I heard this.  As a seller I wait until the buyer leaves feedback. That way I know they've received their item & are happy with it. Only then I feel the transaction is over (it's not over if there's a problem, so I think sellers should wait to leave feedback). I know some sellers leave it as soon as the buyer pays thinking they buyer's part is done, but I disagree. They still have to receive the item, look it over, make sure it's what they ordered, and they're happy with it.



I always get early feedback when I buy cheaper items like lanyards, wrist straps or ID Card Holders on eBay. And even when I buy videogames on eBay, the sellers always gave me feedback first. Of course I don't return the favor until I receive the item and I'm happy with it.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

When sellers aren't willing to take better photos because the photos in the listing are crappy.


----------



## Bratty1919

Sellers who have a handling time listed on their item that is half of the actual # of days it takes them to ship their item to me. And I'm not talking about one-day handling where the seller ships after two days. I bought an item 8 days ago from a seller who had a three-day handling time, and she only entered tracking today. AND was snide when messaged about the delay.


----------



## st.love

Yesterday I had two buyers use the BIN on my items & still have yet to receive payment on either item. I don't understand why people will choose "Buy it NOW" and then wait a day or so to pay for said item?


----------



## fancypants7

Sellers who send lots of random photos (except for the bales and rivets) when I've specifically asked to see the bales and rivets. 

And sellers who respond with a message along the lines of 'Don't worry, the bag's in great condition' when I ask for extra photos.

Buyers who ask for a BIN option and then don't buy.

I could go on for days.


----------



## NANI1972

st.love said:


> Yesterday I had two buyers use the BIN on my items & still have yet to receive payment on either item. I don't understand why people will choose "Buy it NOW" and then wait a day or so to pay for said item?



You need to click the IPR box for your BIN listings in order to avoid this.


----------



## twin-fun

Sellers who don't respond to a best offer! At least have the courtesy to decline or counter offer but if you let it just expire I am clueless why you have a best offer option at all...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Lol, I wish people actually would make an offer...I have a listing BIN or BO with 5 watchers and only one offer that was automatically declined. Why watch an item if you are not even gonna make an offer? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## MarneeB

PickyCoachLover said:


> Lol, I wish people actually would make an offer...I have a listing BIN or BO with 5 watchers and only one offer that was automatically declined. Why watch an item if you are not even gonna make an offer? Makes no sense to me.





Sometimes I watch items that I have myself and might plan on selling-just to see what the seller gets out of it. Even if my item is just similiar it can help me when pricing. As a seller I know it's aggravating to get watchers and no bidders, but I understand why.


----------



## MrsBradley

Sellers who claim &#8220;It is an eBay policy&#8221;. Uhm, I can read, you know. I also have a phone and I can check that out with an agent. Do you really want to come across as incompetent?


----------



## shinymagpie

Buyers who are so stupid that they bid on your item, say it was too big, then bid on an identical item immediately. They have no idea how easy it is to see what they are doing by simply using the advanced search tools on ebay. I am looking forward to one of these idiots getting 3 strikes and being out immediately.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

when you finally find an item that you have been looking for forever at an unbelievable price, but the seller only posts one blurry terrible photo in which you can barely see the item (let alone the condition of the item) and no description information is provided about the item, so you are forced to ask a question. while awaiting a reply from the seller, someone else buys the item at the BIN price out from under you. URGH!


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyer who whined about me raising the auction price because she missed the 0.99 auction that ended with NO bids. Your loss.

And watchers. They always been my pet peeve.


----------



## tannedsilk

Buyers that email and ask 'if this doesn't sell will you take xxx'.  Why in the world would I when you are obviously interested. smdh.


----------



## tannedsilk

Buyers that BIN and a few hours later email that they made a mistake..........right, and it took you how long to realize...


----------



## whateve

A buyer who begs me to remove the immediate payment requirement so she can pay in a few days and then doesn't pay at all.


----------



## MarneeB

Buyers that leave negative or neutral feedback without contacting the seller first and giving them a chance to fix the problem.


----------



## lolz

And watchers. They always been my pet peeve.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow, I watch things for lots of reasons... sometimes more than one of similar item finishing diff times so if I don't won 1st I then have others in watch list instead of searching again. Also with expensive bags I sometimes watch while I convince myself whether I can afford, or really need it!!
> 
> My pet peeves are sellers who don't reply to messages, and buyers who don't bother leaving feedback.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My pet peeve is misrepresentation in condition....


----------



## chinableu

I don't like listings that use stock photos only.


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyers who insist on NOT having Signature Confirmation so the carrier can leave packages on their front porch. I'm sorry, but if that package gets stolen then it's not my fault.

I also dislike it when buyers ask to ship packages to a different, non-PayPal confirmed address.


----------



## jhs216

anthrosphere said:
			
		

> Buyers who insist on NOT having Signature Confirmation so the carrier can leave packages on their front porch. I'm sorry, but if that package gets stolen then it's not my fault.
> 
> I also dislike it when buyers ask to ship packages to a different, non-PayPal confirmed address.



Don't ship to unconfirmed. It's a hot mess waiting to happen. If they really want an item they should go through the process. 

My pet peeve is someone wanting to return an item 2 days after the return policy is expired. I think 14 days is more than fair. On top of that, they claim the item was too small for them. Well it's called a petite shopping tote for a reason...  O n top of that, they had it on eBay trying to sell it 2 days after they received the bag. If they didn't like it they could have just returned it right away for any reason! Migrane central, non!?


----------



## whateve

A buyer who returns a purse because it wouldn't fit over her shoulder when the listing clearly stated that the handle drop was 5 inches.


----------



## Bratty1919

Sellers who are snarky when answering questions. I just had one tell me she "didn't like my tone" after I asked for more pictures of specific parts of a bag she had for sale. Just because you have a few designer items (which may or may not be real) for sale does not give you the right to be snippety, lol.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

My listing says they are guaranteed authentic.

Then you ask me if they are guaranteed authentic.

My listing says shipping to the United States only.

You ask if I ship to South Korea, Australia, etc.

READ the listing.


----------



## MarneeB

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My listing says they are guaranteed authentic.
> 
> Then you ask me if they are guaranteed authentic.
> 
> My listing says shipping to the United States only.
> 
> You ask if I ship to South Korea, Australia, etc.
> 
> READ the listing.





But anyone can claim 'guaranteed authentic'. Sometimes I question the seller about it just to get a feel of the seller and if they'll be easy to work with or be a PITA. As a seller I don't mind answering the same questions over & over.

When I sell I list I ship to the U.S. only also. But I've had a few people from other countries ask if I'll make an exception, I usually do for them. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is it doesn't hurt to ask, that's what your future buyers probably think too.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

My new pet peeve is buyers asking for less than my starting bid. If I am selling a $250 item for $50 and you offer me $20, it is just insulting. I'm sorry, but where are manners? 
I'm not complaining too awful bad though, at least people are wanting to buy my stuff. Lol.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

MarneeB said:


> But anyone can claim 'guaranteed authentic'. Sometimes I question the seller about it just to get a feel of the seller and if they'll be easy to work with or be a PITA. As a seller I don't mind answering the same questions over & over.
> 
> When I sell I list I ship to the U.S. only also. But I've had a few people from other countries ask if I'll make an exception, I usually do for them.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is it doesn't hurt to ask, that's what your future buyers probably think too.



Well, I don't know what answer they would expect when I say that they are guaranteed authentic already in my listing. Of course I will just say that YES, they are guaranteed authentic, because that's what it states in my listing.

As for the shipping, I do not make exceptions. I used to ship internationally until once it cost $60, and if I might get scammed, I'd rather it be in U.S. than overseas.


----------



## skislope15

Shillers, I've finally found the boots I've been looking for forever and the seller is using atleast 4 ids to up the price, it's driving me insane


----------



## love4mom

Bratty1919 said:


> Sellers who are snarky when answering questions. I just had one tell me she "didn't like my tone" after I asked for more pictures of specific parts of a bag she had for sale. Just because you have a few designer items (which may or may not be real) for sale does not give you the right to be snippety, lol.



With some very rare exceptions, I usually do not take additional pictures when I have plenty already posted. I am polite when I respond, though. I say, that I am not going to be able to take any additional pictures and thank the person for her/his interest. I understand that I may miss out on a potential sale, but it is OK. I am willing to accept it.


----------



## Bratty1919

love4mom said:


> With some very rare exceptions, I usually do not take additional pictures when I have plenty already posted. I am polite when I respond, though. I say, that I am not going to be able to take any additional pictures and thank the person for her/his interest. I understand that I may miss out on a potential sale, but it is OK. I am willing to accept it.



I only ask if there aren't enough to tell one way or the other about authenticity, or if the description says "wear" but there are no pictures of said wear. Hopefully that makes sense?


----------



## MarneeB

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Well, I don't know what answer they would expect when I say that they are guaranteed authentic already in my listing. Of course I will just say that YES, they are guaranteed authentic, because that's what it states in my listing.
> 
> As for the shipping, I do not make exceptions. I used to ship internationally until once it cost $60, and if I might get scammed, I'd rather it be in U.S. than overseas.





That's certainly your right to only ship within the U.S. I also state that in my auctions. As for the authenticity questions, I don't ask all the time, just sometimes. It's not that I think the item is fake, I just want to have some sort of communicaton with the seller to see if they're willing to take the time to answer my questions. If they're hot headed and reply with something like 'read the listing, it's all in there' then I know they may not be helpful if a problem arises. I certainly respect how you feel about it though.


----------



## MarneeB

Seller who state there is wear on the handles, corners, etc of a bag but then don't post pictures of the wear! I can't guess what it looks like or how bad it is! I'm not one of those buyers that thinks I'll just return it if I don't like it! Please take lots of clear pictures of all areas of your item so we can see what it REALLY looks like.


----------



## whateve

MarneeB said:


> Seller who state there is wear on the handles, corners, etc of a bag but then don't post pictures of the wear! I can't guess what it looks like or how bad it is! I'm not one of those buyers that thinks I'll just return it if I don't like it! Please take lots of clear pictures of all areas of your item so we can see what it REALLY looks like.



Or those that say, normal wear. What does that mean?


----------



## anthrosphere

When you nicely ask the buyer to leave feedback and to let me know when they receive the package, but they ignore you.


----------



## Masik

Sellers who jack up the price on a previously unsold item. Multiple times unsold and multiple times price increased. WHY??? You couldn't sell it at lower price, you hope to sell it for much higher? Recent example. H box didn't get $44, seller relists for $58. Prada bag didn't fetch $800, now it is $911. And so on....


----------



## MyMyMy

I love love love when sellers are like.....If it dosent sell I will just keep it. (really becasue what else are you doing to do with it? Or If it dosent sell. I will just return it. ( ok....becasue you are just trying ot make a profit off of it anyways.0


----------



## MyMyMy

Masik said:


> Sellers who jack up the price on a previously unsold item. Multiple times unsold and multiple times price increased. WHY??? You couldn't sell it at lower price, you hope to sell it for much higher? Recent example. H box didn't get $44, seller relists for $58. Prada bag didn't fetch $800, now it is $911. And so on....



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! That is too funny....I think it all depends on timing as well.


----------



## glamourous1098

I hate when a seller posts about ten runway photos of an item (usually with clothes) and than one picture of the actual item - and it isn't even the same thing!! 

Or when they post twenty pictures of Beyonce wearing the dress and than one blurry picture of the actual thing.  And again, it usually isn't even the same item.

Those two really get my goat.


----------



## boxermomof2

glamourous1098 said:


> I hate when a seller posts about ten runway photos of an item (usually with clothes) and than one picture of the actual item - and it isn't even the same thing!!
> 
> Or when they post twenty pictures of Beyonce wearing the dress and than one blurry picture of the actual thing.  And again, it usually isn't even the same item.
> 
> Those two really get my goat.



Ditto. 

Also....
DARK photos! I can't believe how many auctions I see with dark photos. OMG! Do they photograph in a cave or what? 
Geez, if you have poor indoor lighting, take the item outside to photograph.


----------



## mang0

boxermomof2 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Also....
> DARK photos! I can't believe how many auctions I see with dark photos. OMG! Do they photograph in a cave or what?
> Geez, if you have poor indoor lighting, take the item outside to photograph.



Or use flash.    I've actually asked a seller once or twice to take a better-lit picture of an item that I really wanted.  I always feel so naggy when I do that, but I'm not going to buy your "tan" bag that looks chocolate brown.  :giggles:


----------



## chicksie

mang0 said:


> Or use flash.    I've actually asked a seller once or twice to take a better-lit picture of an item that I really wanted.  I always feel so naggy when I do that, but I'm not going to buy your "tan" bag that looks chocolate brown.  :giggles:



At the same time its so easy to make a little white box to photography items like a pro....


----------



## noshoepolish

My latest was a buyer who asked me my lowest acceptable price and also asked me to "unblock her".  She said she was blocked because of strikes.  So I tell her my lowest price.  Set the listing to a BIN at the price I told her (IPR so she would be forced to pay immediately).  

Wouldn't you know after I give her my lowest acceptable price, she messages me asking for an even lower price AND free shipping (4 pound oversized box going coast to coast).

Changed listing back to the original listing and blocked her.


----------



## Bratty1919

So, I have one that I know shouldn't make me mad, but it is a little frustrating. I have three repeat customers; two who have never left me FB(one has never even messaged me- he just bids and pays  ). I know, I know- no FB is better than negatives. But it makes me nuts! I know they like buying from me, because they keep coming back. But no FB!
ETA: sorry, I had to vent!


----------



## anthrosphere

When buyers don't leave feedback until YOU do. So annoying.


----------



## Jacer

seller who didn't get the price they wanted, so tells you that its no longer for sale, then lists it again a few weeks later at a higher price. 

I hate when this happens.


----------



## anthrosphere

When buyers ask a bunch of questions and then disappears. And when you reply back to them to ask if they're still interested, they ignore you.


----------



## scarlette1969

Seller lists item as "new without tags".  Paranoid me asks "I know the item is "new" but could you please confirm that there are no flaws or signs of wear"?  Seller writes a 3 paragraph (I'm exaggerating here a bit) description of flaws not mentioned in auction


----------



## tutushopper

People who message me asking for me to give them free or sell them a valuable part of something I'm selling that is whole and new.  If it's NIB, it surely wouldn't be if I gave them the most important parts!


----------



## Jacer

Buyers who don't understand if the USPS mis-sent something I'm not at fault

 or its around this time of year, you want it for Christmas but brought it 3 days before but don't want to pay extra for overnight shipping....

I mean the auction now shows when the expected delivery date is... 

Sorry a small rant.


----------



## MrsBradley

Sellers who ask me to pay&#8230; one hour after the auction ends. I do not have my phone glued to my palm neither I sit in front of the monitor all day long if I can help it. I bid on item couple of days back not particularly worried if I&#8217;m going to get or not, I know the auction ended earlier today so I logged on to see what is going on and if I need to pay. And there was an invoice from the seller (in addition to the eBay one) and a message&#8230; 
I also never bid on items here the seller states &#8220;Payment due IMMIDEATELLY upon auction end&#8221;.  
I know that there are non-paying bidders but everything has limits.


----------



## Catshandbags767

MrsBradley said:
			
		

> Sellers who ask me to pay&hellip; one hour after the auction ends. I do not have my phone glued to my palm neither I sit in front of the monitor all day long if I can help it. I bid on item couple of days back not particularly worried if I&rsquo;m going to get or not, I know the auction ended earlier today so I logged on to see what is going on and if I need to pay. And there was an invoice from the seller (in addition to the eBay one) and a message&hellip;
> I also never bid on items here the seller states &ldquo;Payment due IMMIDEATELLY upon auction end&rdquo;.
> I know that there are non-paying bidders but everything has limits.



No matter what they put you have 4 days to pay and then 4 more days after they open a case. So the pay immediately thing they have no way to inforce


----------



## vintage2

MrsBradley said:


> Sellers who ask me to pay one hour after the auction ends. I do not have my phone glued to my palm neither I sit in front of the monitor all day long if I can help it. I bid on item couple of days back not particularly worried if Im going to get or not, I know the auction ended earlier today so I logged on to see what is going on and if I need to pay. And there was an invoice from the seller (in addition to the eBay one) and a message
> I also never bid on items here the seller states Payment due IMMIDEATELLY upon auction end.
> I know that there are non-paying bidders but everything has limits.



I hate this too. I had a seller harass me with messages after I won. She even relisted the dress, when I had not paid in less than 24 hours. I will never bid on auctions when the seller demands payment is due immediately.


----------



## vintage2

I hate resellers that lie and state their items are brand new without tags, when I have seen them buy the same used clothing and then relist it as new without tags.


----------



## lovely64

MrsBradley said:


> Sellers who ask me to pay&hellip; one hour after the auction ends. I do not have my phone glued to my palm neither I sit in front of the monitor all day long if I can help it. I bid on item couple of days back not particularly worried if I&rsquo;m going to get or not, I know the auction ended earlier today so I logged on to see what is going on and if I need to pay. And there was an invoice from the seller (in addition to the eBay one) and a message&hellip;
> I also never bid on items here the seller states &ldquo;Payment due IMMIDEATELLY upon auction end&rdquo;.
> I know that there are non-paying bidders but everything has limits.



I do not like this either. Buyers have 4 days to pay no matter what you as a seller state. I also sell and I never message buyers demanding payment,. I send a second invoice but I wait longer than 4 days. To have a seller message me after four days sounding all worked up and referring to their immediate payment rule is very off-putting IMO.


----------



## cmdfsu

Catshandbags767 said:


> No matter what they put you have 4 days to pay and then 4 more days after they open a case. So the pay immediately thing they have no way to inforce



Is that true? Cause I bought something the other day and a canned message immediately popped up saying that I had to pay immediately or risk someone else being able to buy it if I hadnt payed for it yet


----------



## lovely64

cmdfsu said:


> Is that true? Cause I bought something the other day and a canned message immediately popped up saying that I had to pay immediately or risk someone else being able to buy it if I hadnt payed for it yet



That is a Buy it now that requires immediate payment. We are talking about auction style.


----------



## anthrosphere

vintage2 said:


> I hate resellers that lie and state their items are brand new without tags, when I have seen them buy the same used clothing and then relist it as new without tags.



I had this exact problem!! Some reseller bought my handbag that I used for 3+ months and it had a LOT of scratches on the leather, and the stupid seller resold it as new, for over $180!! Next time I see a reseller asking to buy my item, I'm going to block them. It made me so angry.


----------



## Jayne1

Buyers who don't leave feedback after I list carefully and accurately, package so nicely, rush to the Post Office the same day, refund any overcharge on shipping... then nothing from them.

Sometimes I get a personal message saying how much they love the item and I write back, saying thank you and please leave some FB if possible... and nothing... 

7 out of 8 sales this past few months, no FB.


----------



## tutushopper

Jayne1 said:


> Buyers who don't leave feedback after I list carefully and accurately, package so nicely, rush to the Post Office the same day, refund any overcharge on shipping... then nothing from them.
> 
> Sometimes I get a personal message saying how much they love the item and I write back, saying thank you and please leave some FB if possible... and nothing...
> 
> 7 out of 8 sales this past few months, no FB.



+1  I did this for someone in Alaska, and they said most won't ship there or charge them extra; I refunded the difference, packed it super carefully so it would survive a snowstorm, sent it same day as they paid, they were happy, also asked for fb and...nothiing.


----------



## twin-fun

Sellers who let a Best Offer expire. Either decline or counter but don't just let it expire.


----------



## redskynight

I also don't like when sellers pester me to leave feedback. I always leave it but some sellers will send me 3 or 4 messages because I didn't do it fast enough.


----------



## MrsBradley

Catshandbags767 said:


> No matter what they put you have 4 days to pay and then 4 more days after they open a case. So the pay immediately thing they have no way to inforce



I know about the four day payment frame, it is so irritating to see that request by some sellers. I usually snip so I pay the moment I win, just hate someone to tell me what to do


----------



## MrsBradley

redskynight said:


> I also don't like when sellers pester me to leave feedback. I always leave it but some sellers will send me 3 or 4 messages because I didn't do it fast enough.



I know the feeling  I have been travelling and did not get home for couple of days after an item has arrived and when I finally got around to check my evilBay account I found several messages from the seller requesting feedback and a feedback left for me saying Paid quick but never left a feedback. Well, I think I need to see what I have received prior to leaving a feedback


----------



## tutushopper

MrsBradley said:


> I know the feeling  I have been travelling and did not get home for couple of days after an item has arrived and when I finally got around to check my evilBay account I found several messages from the seller requesting feedback and a feedback left for me saying Paid quick but never left a feedback. Well, I think I need to see what I have received prior to leaving a feedback



Wow.  I don't sell often, but I would never dream of saying a buyer didn't leave me feedback in the fb I leave for them.  I also don't pester people to leave fb; I  have only sent 1 request, after an ebay rep said I should.  However, it is really nice if all went okay and the item was sent packed really well and just as pictured for buyers to leave feedback.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I too am frustrated with feedback. I haven't been on ebay many years, but all my transactions run smoothly, either I pay immediately or I ship quickly and with care, and a handful of transactions I get nothing. I ALWAYS leave feedback. I just don't get it and think it's a bit rude honestly.


----------



## Catshandbags767

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> I too am frustrated with feedback. I haven't been on ebay many years, but all my transactions run smoothly, either I pay immediately or I ship quickly and with care, and a handful of transactions I get nothing. I ALWAYS leave feedback. I just don't get it and think it's a bit rude honestly.



I agree with you I only get feedback on 1 out if every 5 transactions I think feedback is very important.


----------



## MarneeB

I'm sick of seeing TONS of 'Top Rated Sellers' selling counterfeit bags. Yes, I report every single one, and I find it a bit strange how it somehow takes ebay longer to remove these listings versus a seller with little feedback and one fake bag for sale. 

Ebay could wipe out a bunch of these sellers of fake items at once. But they (IMO) are taking their sweet a$$ time hoping the bags will sell cause that lines THEIR pockets more. 

Thanks to anyone that read my rant. I feel a little better now. Now I'm going to go hug my dog cause she loves me even when I feel b!tchy like this, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Catshandbags767 said:


> I agree with you I only get feedback on 1 out if every 5 transactions I think feedback is very important.


At this point -- I think I would be happy with 1 out of 5.  I'm not even managing that.  I can't imagine what more I can do to make the buyer motivated.

When I first started selling, I would email the buyer to please leave FB, but now that my numbers are higher, I'm not too keen on bothering them.

Does anyone message their buyers after a few weeks to remind them?


----------



## Bratty1919

MarneeB said:


> I'm sick of seeing TONS of 'Top Rated Sellers' selling counterfeit bags. Yes, I report every single one, and I find it a bit strange how it somehow takes ebay longer to remove these listings versus a seller with little feedback and one fake bag for sale.
> 
> Ebay could wipe out a bunch of these sellers of fake items at once. But they (IMO) are taking their sweet a$$ time hoping the bags will sell cause that lines THEIR pockets more.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that read my rant. I feel a little better now. Now I'm going to go hug my dog cause she loves me even when I feel b!tchy like this, lol.



LOL at hugging the dog- my 2 year old is my designated hug-ie. 
On another note, do you post said fake bags on that brand's "Hall of Shame" here on tPF? Some of us who are Prada lovers have been doing that, so that others can flag, as well.


----------



## MarneeB

^Yes, I do post them in the 'fakes' thread.


----------



## hkilbertus

When they take apart the original product and sell speratly - Louis Vuitton Speedy - lock sold seperate - Dustbag sold seperatly - Louis Vuitton duffle - luggage tag sold seperatly, lock sold seperatly, ect ect.  Grrr!


----------



## BeenBurned

Two different types of buyers. 

First one tells you that your price is too high. They saw the same item for $10 less at ______(fill in the blank)________ store but it's been discontinued/sold out/whatever. I should match that store's price.

Second buyer says my item must be fake because the price is too low! 

Ugh! Sellers can't win.


----------



## GlamGirly

cvlshopaholic said:


> I too am frustrated with feedback. I haven't been on ebay many years, but all my transactions run smoothly, either I pay immediately or I ship quickly and with care, and a handful of transactions I get nothing. I ALWAYS leave feedback. I just don't get it and think it's a bit rude honestly.



YEAH, WTH! I am getting so sick of that. In the last 10 sales I made...not ONE person left feedback. I have not received one complaint, I even received "thank you" messages from a few of them, yet no Fb! Also, I don't want to ask for it and I don't think I should have to. If there IS a problem...I get it. But if you're sending me, "Love my item, thank you!" messages why can't you write that in my fb or remember to follow up with Fb?! In 2012, out of 34 transactions, I only received 12 feedbacks. Whatever...


----------



## tutushopper

I leave feedback for sellers as soon as I receive the item and check it over; it's not hard, takes only a few seconds, and I just don't understand why most buyers can't do that when things are a good price, packed super duper well (I should have stock in bubble wrap & packing supplies companies), and the items are in wonderful (for the most part new in the box/package) condition.


----------



## Jayne1

tutushopper said:


> I leave feedback for sellers as soon as I receive the item and check it over; it's not hard, takes only a few seconds, and I just don't understand why most buyers can't do that when things are a good price, packed super duper well (*I should have stock in bubble wrap & packing supplies companies)*, and the items are in wonderful (for the most part new in the box/package) condition.


Me too. I always pack in anticipation of a catastrophic event happening to my parcel.   lol


----------



## tutushopper

Jayne1 said:


> Me too. I always pack in anticipation of a catastrophic event happening to my parcel.   lol



I even waterproof delicate packages (the tape companies LOVE me) by taping the entire box (yes, i definitely have ocd issues) and putting the item in triple bubble wrap and plastic bags, plus padding (more bubble wrap/peanuts).  Yet when it's time for fb...chirp chirp.


----------



## jailnurse93

tutushopper said:


> I leave feedback for sellers as soon as I receive the item and check it over; it's not hard, takes only a few seconds, and I just don't understand why most buyers can't do that when things are a good price, packed super duper well (I should have stock in bubble wrap & packing supplies companies), and the items are in wonderful (for the most part new in the box/package) condition.



I too leave feedback soon after receiving my item.  I  leave accurate, thoughtful feedback. I use every single space most times.  Sometimes it takes me a few swings to get it the way I want it, that is how much I put in to my FB for sellers!  I've had some great sellers who certainly deserve more than "Thanks!" or a lame "A++++++++++++++".

Now my pet peeve!  Sellers who will not respond to my question about their item for BIN/auction!  I've had THREE in the past few weeks.  Just.....nothing.  And the listing closed with no bids/buyers so I guess I shouldn't take it personal, they probably weren't answering anybody's questions.  And it was all the same type of item.  Either people really don't want to sell their jackets or  they are really private about certain details about them.


----------



## Jayne1

tutushopper said:


> I even waterproof delicate packages (the tape companies LOVE me) by taping the entire box (yes, i definitely have ocd issues) and putting the item in triple bubble wrap and plastic bags, plus padding (more bubble wrap/peanuts).  Yet when it's time for fb...chirp chirp.


Oh my goodness -- so do I!  What if my package falls in the lake? I must make it water proof!


----------



## tutushopper

Jayne1 said:


> Oh my goodness -- so do I!  What if my package falls in the lake? I must make it water proof!



Oh, thank goodness I'm not the only one!  I go through so much tape, my DD thinks I'm nuts!  I want that thing to survive hurricanes, monsoons, blizzards, and being run over by a truck!  

I will also double box really fragile items.  I want people to open the box and go, "wow" and not "oh, dear" when they get the package.


----------



## Jayne1

tutushopper said:


> Oh, thank goodness I'm not the only one!  I go through so much tape, my DD thinks I'm nuts!  I want that thing to survive hurricanes, monsoons, blizzards, and *being run over by a truck! *
> 
> I will also double box really fragile items.  I want people to open the box and go, "wow" and not "oh, dear" when they get the package.


I've thought about the 'run over by a truck' thing too... there is no excuse to not get that parcel to the buyer in the condition she expects.  A drop in the lake, a truck running over the package... all things to consider when wrapping...  

Now, where's our FB?!


----------



## tutushopper

Jayne1 said:


> I've thought about the 'run over by a truck' thing too... there is no excuse to not get that parcel to the buyer in the condition she expects.  A drop in the lake, a truck running over the package... all things to consider when wrapping...
> 
> Now, where's our FB?!



 Indeed, if it's imaginable, it can be fixed ahead of time with MORE TAPE and PADDING!


----------



## Tebus

For the third time in a row I've had someone request that I list something. I understand, but why didn't you bid on it the other times I've had it listed!


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:


> Oh my goodness -- so do I!  What if my package falls in the lake? I must make it water proof!



If you ship the the Pacific Northwest it's pretty much the same thing. 

I have a bad packaging rant. I bought some cute Kate Spade polka dot slingback kitten heels for really cheap on eBay. The seller just tossed them into a flat padded envelope. The toes were stuffed with paper but there was no other packaging than that. They were just knocking about loose in a bubbled envelope from one corner of the US to the other. They don't seem to be any worse for the journey, though so oh well.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Tebus said:
			
		

> For the third time in a row I've had someone request that I list something. I understand, but why didn't you bid on it the other times I've had it listed!



I've asked this if sellers. It's because I didn't have the $ the other times. Why bid and win, then not pay and cause problems for the seller ? 

Relist, bid, win, pay. Easy.


----------



## Tebus

StylishFarmer said:


> I've asked this if sellers. It's because I didn't have the $ the other times. Why bid and win, then not pay and cause problems for the seller ?
> 
> Relist, bid, win, pay. Easy.



It's happened three times in a row, and they don't always bid after requesting the relist. Very frustrating.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I only ask when I'm ready and able to pay. But you right, 3 times is getting too much


----------



## jailnurse93

Tebus said:


> It's happened three times in a row, and they don't always bid after requesting the relist. Very frustrating.



And stupid because they run risk of someone else buying it.  I would at least message seller and ask them "Hey, can you relist in a week, I will have the money to buy it then?" 

Ebay is such a strange place sometimes. 

I had something weird this week.  Two days ago I asked a detail about an item, the seller answered, I replied and thanked them, saying it was lovely.  They added a new pic and jacked up the opening bid and BIN right after this.  This am I get a message a one sentance message--"Are you buying it?"   Well if I was going to buy it I would snipe in at the last few seconds when it's $200 less than the BIN price and that's not til Saturday!


----------



## moxie799

Grr! 2 in the past 2 days! First, I had a buyer who's been using their item for more than a month, and then has the nerve to file a SNAD now, after all this time... and today, it's a buyer that goes through the entire BIN process, including PAYING for the item, and then messages me and asks if I'd refund their money because they forgot they'd already bought it from someone else last week. (Really?! How much are you buying that you don't even know what you've already purchased...?) I'm so sick of evilbay... it's just not worth the time or hassle.


----------



## Black Elite

Personally, I hate when high end items are listed using eBay Mobile. I realize it's convenient, but the photos are almost always crappy and unclear, and often times too few. And because the seller has no access to a real keyboard, they always get lazy with the description, and it's like, the length of a text message!


----------



## niceshopper

people who write you how happy they are with whatever they bought, then do not give feedback!  what is wrong  with them - do they understand how eBay works?


----------



## niceshopper

one more, sorry - it is not fair to not give sellers a way to counteract bad ratings.  Often you don't know who rated you badly.  If you are honest, and describing honestly, it is not fair for someone to give you lower than the top rating on description.


----------



## tutushopper

niceshopper said:


> people who write you how happy they are with whatever they bought, then do not give feedback!  what is wrong  with them - do they understand how eBay works?



Sometimes I really wonder, but often those who do this have been around ebay a while.  Go figure.


----------



## sasquaty

Maybe this is just me but I get extremely annoyed when I list an item with a BIN or Best Offer and get completely low balled. Does someone really think that if I am selling something that has a BIN of over $650 I would accept a Best Offer of $17. I understand the whole concept of Best Offer but that seems crazy to me. Guess I need to be sure that my settings are updated so that offers that are below a certain amount automatically get rejected.


----------



## uadjit

sasquaty said:
			
		

> Maybe this is just me but I get extremely annoyed when I list an item with a BIN or Best Offer and get completely low balled. Does someone really think that if I am selling something that has a BIN of over $650 I would accept a Best Offer of $17. I understand the whole concept of Best Offer but that seems crazy to me. Guess I need to be sure that my settings are updated so that offers that are below a certain amount automatically get rejected.



Definitely set it up to reject offers below a certain amount. People will still send you lowball offers via messages, though. Make sure you block them, though.


----------



## moxie799

sasquaty said:


> Maybe this is just me but I get extremely annoyed when I list an item with a BIN or Best Offer and get completely low balled. Does someone really think that if I am selling something that has a BIN of over $650 I would accept a Best Offer of $17. I understand the whole concept of Best Offer but that seems crazy to me. Guess I need to be sure that my settings are updated so that offers that are below a certain amount automatically get rejected.


Is that a typo - seriously, you meant $170, right? Or did someone really offer $17?! That's not just low-balling, that's NO-balling an offer.  I agree with you and uadjit -- set up the Auto Decline feature.


----------



## sasquaty

moxie799 said:


> Is that a typo - seriously, you meant $170, right? Or did someone really offer $17?! That's not just low-balling, that's NO-balling an offer.  I agree with you and uadjit -- set up the Auto Decline feature.



No typo, I even messaged her just to confirm as I was blown away. $17 was in fact what she was offering.


----------



## lpede5

One of the things I hate is transactions that just drag on and on. Had one buyer who did not respond for 4 days, had send a couple of reminders in a friendly tone. Opened an unpaid item case, on the last day he paid...... with an e-cheque. That took over 5 days to clear, and then he left no feedback or communication to let me know he was happy with everything haha :/. But that's ebay I guess, some people just don't like communicating.


----------



## ilovedior

Black Elite said:


> Personally, I hate when high end items are listed using eBay Mobile. I realize it's convenient, but the photos are almost always crappy and unclear, and often times too few. And because the seller has no access to a real keyboard, they always get lazy with the description, and it's like, the length of a text message!



You mean like this one?! 

Sad part is I like the bag, but there are no real pics, the seller only has 5 feedback and the description is shorter than the average text message!


----------



## Bratty1919

ilovedior said:


> You mean like this one?!
> 
> Sad part is I like the bag, but there are no real pics, the seller only has 5 feedback and the description is shorter than the average text message!




Link???


----------



## ilovedior

Bratty1919 said:


> Link???



lol sorry 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Skin-Rebecca-Minkoff-Shoulder-Bag-/261162608155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce81261b

They must have added the big description after I asked for more info!  She only had one sentence and one pic!


----------



## redskynight

Useless descriptions, where they don't even give the measurements.


----------



## AECornell

My BIGGEST pet peeve is this when buyers bid on your item until the last second, and win, and then don't pay for DAYS. I'm just thinking "PERSON! You bid so you won the auction, now PAY ME!"


----------



## AECornell

I do this. Totally waterproof! I put my items inside a clear trash bag and wrap that sucker around the item multiple times, then tape it up. I'm not going to lose out on money or the item becasue the person got the package and everything inside was all wet.



tutushopper said:


> I even waterproof delicate packages (the tape companies LOVE me) by taping the entire box (yes, i definitely have ocd issues) and putting the item in triple bubble wrap and plastic bags, plus padding (more bubble wrap/peanuts).  Yet when it's time for fb...chirp chirp.


----------



## Black Elite

ilovedior said:


> lol sorry
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Skin-Rebecca-Minkoff-Shoulder-Bag-/261162608155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce81261b
> 
> They must have added the big description after I asked for more info!  She only had one sentence and one pic!



It is totally a cute bag, too! 

I also hate these HTML heavy descriptions. Don't get me wrong, they look great, but I hate getting to the "details" text, and one sentence talks about the condition of the item, and then there's 5794 paragraphs about the return policy, authenticity guarantee, where the seller's customers are located, where the seller grew up, blah blah blah. Like, really? I. Don't. Care. Please tell me more about the ITEMS you're selling.


----------



## MadgePadge

*Buyer rants:  *

Buyer emails you on a Saturday and tells you they will pay today, if you can get the bag to them by Tuesday.  The buyer refuses to pay for expedited shipping and they don't understand that Priority Mail service is not guaranteed, but they will pay today. 

Buyer asks, "What's the lowest price you will accept?".  Hmmm, let's think about that for a minute.  Why would I tell you I will accept $550.00, when you may offer $600.00?

Buyers who offer $200 for an $800 bag.  This always perplexes me...I always send them a counteroffer for $780.00.  Ha!


----------



## cchicago

All of the above


----------



## MizzEve

AECornell said:


> I do this. Totally waterproof! I put my items inside a clear trash bag and wrap that sucker around the item multiple times, then tape it up. I'm not going to lose out on money or the item becasue the person got the package and everything inside was all wet.


I love these sellers!  I just bought a coffee mug and the box was destroyed by the time it made it to me.  Fortunately, the seller wrapped it up like it was a Faberge Egg, instead of a $5 mug and it made it to me in one piece


----------



## julianorman

MadgePadge said:


> Buyers who offer $200 for an $800 bag.  This always perplexes me...I always send them a counteroffer for $780.00.  Ha!



I would say, "Yes, I will take $200. If it doesn't sell for a year and I put significantly more wear and tear on it during that time and then my cat pees on it and I become desperate to get rid of it, I'll take $200 for it. I'll let you know if that happens. Thanks for your interest."


----------



## Catshandbags767

People that buy an item  then contact you that they need the item in three days when in the auction says media mail or snail mail as shipping method. And the person that asks questions after they have bought the item and paid for it.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Jayne1 said:


> Buyers who don't leave feedback after I list carefully and accurately, package so nicely, rush to the Post Office the same day, refund any overcharge on shipping... then nothing from them.
> 
> Sometimes I get a personal message saying how much they love the item and I write back, saying thank you and please leave some FB if possible... and nothing...
> 
> 7 out of 8 sales this past few months, no FB.





That is a VERY bad idea......


I am a long time member of the Feedback eBay boards.....
There are MANY stories of sellers asking for FB when the buyer had not left FB, only to end up with a Neut.... or a Neg.....  


In my opinion... No NEWS is GOOD NEWS.....

Sometimes I don't leave FB if the item was NOT quite what it was described to be...... or if it is shipped to my USA address and I have no way of seeing the actual condition of the item......


----------



## JustAgUrL

Tebus said:


> For the third time in a row I've had someone request that I list something. I understand, but why didn't you bid on it the other times I've had it listed!





Possibly missed the end of auction.....

Or like in my case... many times it is because I did not have the funds the other times.... and now I do.... 

OR... they saw it just as it was ending the last time it was listed....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My listing says they are guaranteed authentic.
> 
> Then you ask me if they are guaranteed authentic.
> 
> My listing says shipping to the United States only.
> 
> You ask if I ship to South Korea, Australia, etc.
> 
> READ the listing.





Personally with ALL of the Fakes that CLAIM to be authentic....
I want people to question the authenticity so I can send them here for a little schooling......


I live in Sweden and many of the auctions I see say US shipping only...
If I want the item, I feel it does not hurt to ask....
Many sellers will make an exception for me, so I can buy their item.....


In this economy.... If a buyer wants one of my items.... I am going to try to find a way to sell it to them.... So, I will try and work with most any country.... Though NOT Italy... unless they are willing to pay for UPS or Fedex.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

My biggest Pet Peeve....

Sellers who are lazy with photos and descriptions.....

Or they suggest I go to the manufacturers web site for sizing info....

I one a buch of William Rast Jeans.... and EVERY pair even ones of the exact size,
have different measurements..... 
and waist and length measurements are for mens jeans....
NOT womens jeans.... I want to see the measurements for
Waist
Hips
Thigh
Front and back rise
and length

I offer ALL of these measurements on my listings for jeans....
We are built in such a way where our waists have give... BUT, our HIPS don't...


I think measurements are the MOST important.....
even shoes... as some designers size a smidge differently than other designers....


Listing a Prada Handbag as small or medium and not offering measurements.....
Medium is subjective.... what you list as a Medium bag, I might find to be small......


Listing a Prada bag with ONE Photo.... WTH???


----------



## JustAgUrL

Chestnutty said:


> I hate it when sellers in European eBay sites list with BIN price = start bid. Seriously, who is dumb enough to bid when there's a BIN right there???




I can tell why that is done....

To create a sense of URGENCY...... 

I kind of do it with some items I want to sell really fast.....

Though I usually list the buy it now at about 15% to 20% of the starting price....

I'm just starting out and I am not getting the views on my items...

I sell Manolos and Louboutins.... St. John.... etc... and still have light viewership of my items...... 

I think it has to do with my being in Sweden and I have to charge so much for shipping..... So, for me to sell an item, my buyers REALLY have to want it......


----------



## Couture_CL

I don't understand why people choose to pay with "e-check" on paypal, I mean, is it to buy off time to make sure they have enough money in the bank? Seriously, if you don't have money now DON'T BUY, if you want to defer payment, use CREDIT CARD. 

I think PP should just get rid of the e-check option all together, WHAT IS THE POINT? As a seller I have to wait for like 5 days before I even get the money after a sell.


----------



## Couture_CL

Oh and my other pet peeves, you put up for sell a BIN item for $750 with a best offer option, some people will put in $100 as their best offer. 

Come on, seriously? If I want to sell it at $100 I would have just listed it like that to begin with. Do people understand what reasonable offer means?


----------



## Black Elite

Couture_CL said:


> I don't understand why people choose to pay with "e-check" on paypal, I mean, is it to buy off time to make sure they have enough money in the bank? Seriously, if you don't have money now DON'T BUY, if you want to defer payment, use CREDIT CARD.
> 
> I think PP should just get rid of the e-check option all together, WHAT IS THE POINT? As a seller I have to wait for like 5 days before I even get the money after a sell.



What is an e-check and how does that work? It sounds pointless and confusing. Isn't a check also an instant form of payment?.... that may be a dumb question but I'm of the age group that lumps check writing into the category of using cassette tapes so I'm pretty clueless as to how they work.


----------



## Black Elite

One of my pet peeves is sellers who have multiples of an item, say, a designer pair of shoes, And put up multiple listings, but use the same photos for each one. 

If you have several different sizes please take several pictures. I should not have to look at photos of a size 37 shoe when the listing is for size 41.


----------



## Catshandbags767

Black Elite said:
			
		

> What is an e-check and how does that work? It sounds pointless and confusing. Isn't a check also an instant form of payment?.... that may be a dumb question but I'm of the age group that lumps check writing into the category of using cassette tapes so I'm pretty clueless as to how they work.



No checks are not instant they take 7 to 10 days to clear for payment and the same applies to e-checks


----------



## JustAgUrL

Black Elite said:


> One of my pet peeves is sellers who have multiples of an item, say, a designer pair of shoes, And put up multiple listings, but use the same photos for each one.
> 
> If you have several different sizes please take several pictures. I should not have to look at photos of a size 37 shoe when the listing is for size 41.




Ohhhh I HATE that.... 


and I think that this is considered duplicate listing which is against ebay policy....

It DRIVES me up a WALL to be looking for an item... and have ONE item that is listed 20 times on a page taking up most of the listings of that page....

they think it makes them MORE visible... when what it REALLY does, is makes 
people NOT want to shop with them.....


and when I am looking at a photo.... I want to see it in my size.... like you said.... as I am pretty good at judging by proportions....


----------



## Wilfreda

I've had echeques via eBay but the buyer didn't realise she had paid that way. I think it happens when your card expires.


----------



## redskynight

I use to use echeques before I was old enough for a credit card.


----------



## Wilfreda

I get peeved when someone bids and then messages me to ask me to remove their bid!


----------



## Black Elite

Catshandbags767 said:


> No checks are not instant they take 7 to 10 days to clear for payment and the same applies to e-checks



Oh wow, I can see how that would get annoying for sellers!

I'm an instant gratification buyer. I always pay right away so that my item will get to be a quickly as possible. The thought of having to add 7-10 days onto that just for a check to clear would be brutal... plus the part about having to ensure I maintain the balance in my checking account until it does clear!


----------



## Black Elite

JustAgUrL said:


> I am pretty good at judging by proportions....



I think I am, too! I say, well the heel is 5.25 inches, and looks about half the length of the shoe. And my foot is about 10.5 inches, so this will be a good fit! lol

But yeah, sellers think they're Nordstrom.com or something. Photos of one shoe represent multiple sizes works for a department store, not for an ebay store


----------



## BeenBurned

JustAgUrL said:


> *Sometimes I don't leave FB if *the item was NOT quite what it was described to be...... or if *it is shipped to my USA address and I have no way of seeing the actual condition of the item.*.....



As a seller, I'd think you would realize how unfair this is to a seller. You are the one telling the seller where to ship and if you choose to have something shipped to your US address, why is it fair to the seller not to get feedback because you "have no way of seeing the actual condition?"

I'm pretty sure if it were SNAD, you'd file a dispute and/or leave appropriate feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couture_CL said:


> I don't understand why people choose to pay with "e-check" on paypal, I mean, is it to buy off time to make sure they have enough money in the bank? Seriously, if you don't have money now DON'T BUY, if you want to defer payment, use CREDIT CARD.
> 
> I think PP should just get rid of the e-check option all together, WHAT IS THE POINT? As a seller I have to wait for like 5 days before I even get the money after a sell.


An e-check IS an instant payment. The item is marked as paid instantly and the seller is notified of the payment. It's only that the instant payment hasn't cleared yet. 

Many users don't leave large balances in their paypal account and why should they? The accounts earn them no interest and in the event of a breach, there's the possibility of the account being hacked and money stolen.

Also, buyers don't always plan to make a purchase of x-dollars in y-number of days so they don't think to transfer funds from their bank to Paypal. 

I have a credit card linked to my account but by default, if I don't have the balance in PP  adequate to pay for my purchase, they go to the linked bank account. The transfer happens as an e-check. 

Although it takes 4 days for the e-check to clear, as a seller, you should realize that the paypal fee for an e-check is lower than for a credit card payment. So although you have to wait for the payment to clear, your buyer has saved you a bit in fees.



Black Elite said:


> What is an e-check and how does that work? It sounds pointless and confusing. Isn't a check also an instant form of payment?.... that may be a dumb question but I'm of the age group that lumps check writing into the category of using cassette tapes so I'm pretty clueless as to how they work.


An e-check is like a check but instead of a paper check, the money is transferred electronically. Also like a check, if the person doesn't have enough money in the bank, the e-check will bounce.

So although the payment IS instant, the 4-day period is to verify that it clears. It's just like when you pay your electric bill, oil bill or any other bill for which you send a check. Although your account is credited for the payment, they still might have to reverse the credit should the check bounce.



Black Elite said:


> One of my pet peeves is sellers who have multiples of an item, say, a designer pair of shoes, And put up multiple listings, but use the same photos for each one.
> 
> If you have several different sizes please take several pictures. I should not have to look at photos of a size 37 shoe when the listing is for size 41.


If the shoes are the identical style and color and both are NIB, what's the problem with showing the same pictures. When you look at Macy's shoe listings, they don't show different pictures for every size. 

The seller can show the same basic pictures and add separate sole markings with the size info and separate interior markings for each size. 

But for listings where they are the same item, as long as pattern placement isn't an issue, I don't see a problem.



JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh I HATE that....
> 
> 
> and I think that this is considered duplicate listing which is against ebay policy....
> 
> It DRIVES me up a WALL to be looking for an item... and have ONE item that is listed 20 times on a page taking up most of the listings of that page....
> 
> they think it makes them MORE visible... when what it REALLY does, is makes
> people NOT want to shop with them.....
> 
> 
> and when I am looking at a photo.... I want to see it in my size.... like you said.... as I am pretty good at judging by proportions....



Duplicate listings are for *identical* items. If there are shoe listings, each for a different size, those are not duplicate listings.


----------



## Black Elite

BeenBurned said:


> If the shoes are the identical style and color and both are NIB, what's the problem with showing the same pictures. When you look at Macy's shoe listings, they don't show different pictures for every size.
> 
> The seller can show the same basic pictures and add separate sole markings with the size info and separate interior markings for each size.
> 
> But for listings where they are the same item, as long as pattern placement isn't an issue, I don't see a problem.



I think you're totally right. Let me rephrase... When a seller has like 3 or 4 of an item that they've bought on discount from department store defects. There should be something that sets them apart. I've only encountered an issue once though when I bought an item that the seller clearly bought in multiples from that Nordstrom defect items warehouse in Arizona.


----------



## BeenBurned

Black Elite said:


> I think you're totally right. Let me rephrase... When a seller has like 3 or 4 of an item that they've bought on discount from department store defects. There should be something that sets them apart. I've only encountered an issue once though when I bought an item that the seller clearly bought in multiples from that Nordstrom defect items warehouse in Arizona.


Well, that's very different. That's like selling used items, same style but different extents of use. 

In that case, individual pictures of each item should be in each listing.


----------



## daisy999

I hate when people, buyers or sellers, are rude in the feedback or feedback replies they leave.  I understand one or both of the parties may be angry, but that is not a reason to forgo basic civility - not saying you need to sugarcoat things, but it is possible to state the issue without resorting to name calling or putting the other person down.  I find it particularly off-putting when one party is unjustifiably rude.  For instance, I was looking at an item sold by a seller who always replied so incredibly rudely to any negative or neutral feedback left; it totally turned me off from buying from him/her.  A sampling of what I mean:

Obviously washed improperly - shrunk and in poor condition	
Reply by xxx: 19 FEEDBACK OR 90,000 YOU BE THE JUDGE ANOTHER TYPICAL NEW BIDDER BLOCK HER!

this skirt was dirty and much larger than advertised. I would like my complete
Reply by xxx: ONCE AGAIN...THIS ONE HAS ONLY 5 FB!! WHY CANT THE NEWBIES BE BLOCKED FROM EBAY

TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE GOT REFUND AFTER CONTACTING EBAY FUR WAS DAMAGED	
Reply by xxx: ABSOLUTLEY NOTHING WRONG WITH FUR THIS CUSTOMER HAS SOME SERIOUS ISSUES

I wish the seller realized his/her responses are just worsening the damage from the original negative feedback.  I understand that sometimes unjustified negative feedback are given by bad or unreasonable buyers, and it is good (and helpful to others!) for the seller to defend him/herself.  I don't hold negative feedback against a seller in such cases.  The type of behavior above serves absolutely no purpose than to put the other person down, and the rudeness is just completely unnecessary.


----------



## BeenBurned

daisy999 said:


> I hate when people, buyers or sellers, are rude in the feedback or feedback replies they leave.  I understand one or both of the parties may be angry, but that is not a reason to forgo basic civility - not saying you need to sugarcoat things, but it is possible to state the issue without resorting to name calling or putting the other person down.  I find it particularly off-putting when one party is unjustifiably rude.  For instance, I was looking at an item sold by a seller who always replied so incredibly rudely to any negative or neutral feedback left; it totally turned me off from buying from him/her.  A sampling of what I mean:
> 
> Obviously washed improperly - shrunk and in poor condition
> Reply by xxx: 19 FEEDBACK OR 90,000 YOU BE THE JUDGE ANOTHER TYPICAL NEW BIDDER BLOCK HER!
> 
> this skirt was dirty and much larger than advertised. I would like my complete
> Reply by xxx: ONCE AGAIN...THIS ONE HAS ONLY 5 FB!! WHY CANT THE NEWBIES BE BLOCKED FROM EBAY
> 
> TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE GOT REFUND AFTER CONTACTING EBAY FUR WAS DAMAGED
> Reply by xxx: ABSOLUTLEY NOTHING WRONG WITH FUR THIS CUSTOMER HAS SOME SERIOUS ISSUES
> 
> I wish the seller realized his/her responses are just worsening the damage from the original negative feedback.  I understand that sometimes unjustified negative feedback are given by bad or unreasonable buyers, and it is good (and helpful to others!) for the seller to defend him/herself.  I don't hold negative feedback against a seller in such cases.  The type of behavior above serves absolutely no purpose than to put the other person down, and the rudeness is just completely unnecessary.


That seller is a disgrace and embarrassment to good sellers. Those are only 3 of her immature and retaliatory responses to what sounds like legitimate complaints. 

 The seller should try to live up to her ID!!


----------



## victoria427

As a seller, I get asked the same question multiple times from the same person. Such as, can you change the shipping price. I had a customer who made an offer I accepted it, she was from a different country I am in the US. As stated in the listing, international bids accepted but there is a different shipping fee, please email before bidding. I emailed her stating what the fees would be for that particular package after accepting and before sending an invoice. I marked the shipping down $15 from what it would be to ship it out over seas. She emailed me back saying this seems to high, can you make it lower I literally did a screen shot on my macbook showing the price of what it would be and saying I will move it down to $20 less then what the shipping is to accomodate her. She then asks ( which most international buyers do) to list the item as a gift and under $100, I said that is fine will do and she asks I will pay immediatly after you send the invoice with the changed shipping. It has now been 5 days sense she won the item and 2 days sense she said she would immediatly pay for the item. I have emailed her notifying her about the unpaid assistant and she has still not paid with invoice sent.....THIS URKS ME WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT . I understand that sometimes people can't pay right away i get that, but please notify me if you need time and don't tell me you are going to pay immediately after I change the invoice.  This was more of a vent then just noting what drives me nuts. 

Also, one more not a vent just a pet peeve. When people ask 100 questions about the same item and you post and send every type of picture possible accept their offer then they change their minds. I understand people change minds but please be considerate of the sellers time to send and take more pictures to help you out.


----------



## love4mom

Black Elite said:


> One of my pet peeves is sellers who have multiples of an item, say, a designer pair of shoes, And put up multiple listings, but use the same photos for each one.
> 
> If you have several different sizes please take several pictures. I should not have to look at photos of a size 37 shoe when the listing is for size 41.



I don't do it. I will not take pictures of each size unless there is a color/pattern variation or a defect, damage, flaw that I have to show. It is a very common practice on ebay. I don't have to prove myself anymore, not after 7 years and over 11,000 transactions. I do, however, measure the insole and the heel of each size. Heel size varies with sizes.


----------



## moxie799

victoria427 said:


> As a seller, I get asked the same question multiple times from the same person. Such as, can you change the shipping price. I had a customer who made an offer I accepted it, she was from a different country I am in the US. As stated in the listing, international bids accepted but there is a different shipping fee, please email before bidding. I emailed her stating what the fees would be for that particular package after accepting and before sending an invoice. I marked the shipping down $15 from what it would be to ship it out over seas. She emailed me back saying this seems to high, can you make it lower I literally did a screen shot on my macbook showing the price of what it would be and saying I will move it down to $20 less then what the shipping is to accomodate her. She then asks ( which most international buyers do) *to list the item as a gift and under $100, I said that is fine* will do and she asks I will pay immediatly after you send the invoice with the changed shipping. It has now been 5 days sense she won the item and 2 days sense she said she would immediatly pay for the item. I have emailed her notifying her about the unpaid assistant and she has still not paid with invoice sent.....THIS URKS ME WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT . I understand that sometimes people can't pay right away i get that, but please notify me if you need time and don't tell me you are going to pay immediately after I change the invoice.  This was more of a vent then just noting what drives me nuts.
> 
> Also, one more not a vent just a pet peeve. When people ask 100 questions about the same item and you post and send every type of picture possible accept their offer then they change their minds. I understand people change minds but please be considerate of the sellers time to send and take more pictures to help you out.



I understand your frustration, but would like to caution you when doing internat'l shipping & marking items as less than actual value or marking as "gifts" -- it is a violation of ebay policy and it's considered customs fraud.


----------



## victoria427

moxie799 said:


> I understand your frustration, but would like to caution you when doing internat'l shipping & marking items as less than actual value or marking as "gifts" -- it is a violation of ebay policy and it's considered customs fraud.



Well thank you for that, it's much appreciated! I had already opened up the unpaid assistant and will be re listing. People these days drive me ullhair: I think it's funny though I have gone to the post office and said what the people have asked and they NEVER mentioned it being fraud and say people come in often with that, and that is more then just one post office lol


----------



## JustAgUrL

victoria427 said:


> Well thank you for that, it's much appreciated! I had already opened up the unpaid assistant and will be re listing. People these days drive me ullhair: I think it's funny though I have gone to the post office and said what the people have asked and they NEVER mentioned it being fraud and say people come in often with that, and that is more then just one post office lol




there are a LOT of different schools of thought on this.....

and and PLEASE NOBODY flame me for saying that..... 

Fact is... Value is subjective.....

and just so you know..... I NEVER ask a seller to 
enter a lower value....
I DO, however, REALLY appreciate it when they do.....

BUT, setting all that aside..... 

What makes me nervous about that customs declaration slip is 
you are basically telling EVERYBODY that sees that package
HOW MUCH money they can steal  and what item they are going to get.....


If you sent a card with $200 cash in it to your sister in the UK
Would you announce that the envelope had $200 in it?????

Of course you wouldn't.... 

that would be ASKINg for the envelope to be stolen...... 



Of course I sell mostly to people in the USA and Europe....
So, in EU there is no customs form...
and in the USA the cut off is $500......


----------



## BeenBurned

victoria427 said:


> As a seller, I get asked the same question multiple times from the same person. Such as, can you change the shipping price. I had a customer who made an offer I accepted it, she was from a different country I am in the US. As stated in the listing, international bids accepted but there is a different shipping fee, please email before bidding. I emailed her stating what the fees would be for that particular package after accepting and before sending an invoice. I marked the shipping down $15 from what it would be to ship it out over seas. She emailed me back saying this seems to high, can you make it lower I literally did a screen shot on my macbook showing the price of what it would be and saying I will move it down to $20 less then what the shipping is to accomodate her. She then asks ( which most international buyers do) to list the item as a gift and under $100, I said that is fine will do and she asks I will pay immediatly after you send the invoice with the changed shipping. It has now been 5 days sense she won the item and 2 days sense she said she would immediatly pay for the item. I have emailed her notifying her about the unpaid assistant and she has still not paid with invoice sent.....THIS URKS ME WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT . I understand that sometimes people can't pay right away i get that, but please notify me if you need time and don't tell me you are going to pay immediately after I change the invoice.  This was more of a vent then just noting what drives me nuts.
> 
> Also, one more not a vent just a pet peeve. When people ask 100 questions about the same item and you post and send every type of picture possible accept their offer then they change their minds. I understand people change minds but please be considerate of the sellers time to send and take more pictures to help you out.





moxie799 said:


> I understand your frustration, but would like to caution you when doing internat'l shipping & marking items as less than actual value or marking as "gifts" -- it is a violation of ebay policy and it's considered customs fraud.





victoria427 said:


> Well thank you for that, it's much appreciated! I had already opened up the unpaid assistant and will be re listing. People these days drive me ullhair: I think it's funny though I have gone to the post office and said what the people have asked and they NEVER mentioned it being fraud and say people come in often with that, and that is more then just one post office lol


If you read the customs form you sign (either in person at the post office or a check-box on online shipping), you are attesting that what you are signing is the truth.

Lying on a federal customs form document is a risky thing to do. I'd hate to see the feds decide to use you to make an example. You never know when they will do a random check.


----------



## victoria427

BeenBurned said:


> If you read the customs form you sign (either in person at the post office or a check-box on online shipping), you are attesting that what you are signing is the truth.
> 
> Lying on a federal customs form document is a risky thing to do. I'd hate to see the feds decide to use you to make an example. You never know when they will do a random check.



Thank you for you're concern, but as you have read I didn't end up sending the package in general nor did I ever say that even though other international buyers have asked I never said that I ever have done as they asked I simply stated that most international buyers do. The only reason why she had asked was because the amount was $105, not that the price matters because it is not anyones business but it was just over the limit. I am extremely insulted that you are sitting here and telling me that "you would hate to see the feds decide to use ME as an example". That is extremely out of line, yes I do understand everything when it comes to customs and I just thought it was funny that the post office never mentioned it when asked. Please don't use me and think you can say I would be an example. This was a post of saying what people have done NOT  for someone to tell me what I do wrong when I haven't even done it. Kindly, moxie799 had already notified me about the rules.


----------



## JustAgUrL

BeenBurned said:


> If you read the customs form you sign (either in person at the post office or a check-box on online shipping), you are attesting that what you are signing is the truth.
> 
> Lying on a federal customs form document is a risky thing to do. I'd hate to see the feds decide to use you to make an example. You never know when they will do a random check.





Say I buy something from you......

When YOU sign that customs declaration, YOu are signing on behalf of ME.....

So, the Feds will do nothing......

The ONLY thing  that MIGHT happen is when the item comes into the 
country receiving it.... there is a VERY slim chance that package is 
opened.... in 800 Packages I have received... 

NOT ONE of mine have been opened......

My husband had ONE opened.... 
It was a handmade suit from Hong Kong....

It was declared at $200 which was the cost of the suit.....

However, that same suit in Sweden would cost over $500
so the customs office that that it was declared low....
and re assessed the amount.....

They contacted my husband.... and all he had to do was 
prove that he paid $200.... and not the $500 they thought he would have paid.....

The item does NOT get confiscated..... NOBODY goes to jail.....
and NOBODY gets fined.....

I used to spend a LOT of time on the ebay International Trading Board.....

and NOT once has a person gotten in trouble when declaring an item 
to be of less amount.....

Like I said... I NEVER ask that a seller lower the declaration amount....

and I do not hold it against them if the declare the full amount....

I AM however, VERY thankful when they do.....

also.... this post is NOT condoning the practice of Lower Customs declaration....

I am just stating the facts that even though what it says on the form when you sign it.....

The signer is signing this form for the IMPORTER..... not for themselves....


----------



## JustAgUrL

victoria427 said:


> Well thank you for that, it's much appreciated! I had already opened up the unpaid assistant and will be re listing. People these days drive me ullhair: I think it's funny though I have gone to the post office and said what the people have asked and they NEVER mentioned it being fraud and say people come in often with that, and that is more then just one post office lol




Most likely it is because when you sign the declaration....
YOU are signing on behalf of the importer.....
NOT signing it is yourself.....

the receiving country is teh one who is going to care how much teh item is worth....
NOT the USA..... 

and if Customs in Europe opens the package to assess the Value.....
one thing that will happen is if they THINK the item is 
declared too low, then they will reassess the value....

If the reassess the value by too much, then all I have to do is
show them proof of what I paid for the item....

and then they will lower the assessed amount......

European Customs enforcement is FAR more concerned with COMMERCIAL imports and
the customs declaration being correct than they are from 
individual personal sellers from ebay......


----------



## Jayne1

This is a huge pet peeve of mine --  sellers that put the clothing on the floor to take pictures. Usually big, dirty looking, tile floors.

I am probably washing whatever I buy before it goes in my cupboard, if I were to purchase clothes at all -- but I still don't like seeing an article of clothing lying on the floor.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Jayne1 said:


> This is a huge pet peeve of mine --  sellers that put the clothing on the floor to take pictures. Usually big, dirty looking, tile floors.
> 
> I am probably washing whatever I buy before it goes in my cupboard, if I were to purchase clothes at all -- but I still don't like seeing an article of clothing lying on the floor.




I hear ya on that one....

BUT, like in my case..... I have no where to take photos of some of 
the items I sell.... So, I wash that  entire area of floor really well, before I will lay an article of clothing on it,  and you can tell it is CLEAN
in the photos....


----------



## JustAgUrL

THAT one just reminded me of another I have.....

When somebody is selling shoes... 
and they take a bunch of photos WEARING them....

I have seen women with really DIRTY FEET wearing 
nice Louboutins in a photo of shoes they are trying to sell
for $300.....

YUCK..... I don't want to see somebody's dirty feet in shoes
I am thinking of buying......


----------



## love4mom

JustAgUrL said:


> Most likely it is because when you sign the declaration....
> YOU are signing on behalf of the importer.....
> NOT signing it is yourself.....
> 
> the receiving country is teh one who is going to care how much teh item is worth....
> NOT the USA.....
> 
> and if Customs in Europe opens the package to assess the Value.....
> one thing that will happen is if they THINK the item is
> declared too low, then they will reassess the value....
> 
> If the reassess the value by too much, then all I have to do is
> show them proof of what I paid for the item....
> 
> and then they will lower the assessed amount......
> 
> European Customs enforcement is FAR more concerned with COMMERCIAL imports and
> the customs declaration being correct than they are from
> individual personal sellers from ebay......




I do lower the value for my customers in some countries. I understand that we are not suppose to do it. International sales are 35% of my business and my business would suffer if I did not do it. I also understand that by lowering the value, I can insure only for that amount. Most of the time I self insure anyway. Losses are so rare and I would hate for all that money I paid for insurance go to waste. 
I also do not write the brand of the item on the customs form. If I am sending a pair of Chanel shoes, I just write a few words about the type of shoe, but never a brand.


----------



## love4mom

JustAgUrL said:


> THAT one just reminded me of another I have.....
> 
> When somebody is selling shoes...
> and they take a bunch of photos WEARING them....
> 
> I have seen women with really DIRTY FEET wearing
> nice Louboutins in a photo of shoes they are trying to sell
> for $300.....
> 
> YUCK..... I don't want to see somebody's dirty feet in shoes
> I am thinking of buying......



Agree! Although, every once in a while, I will get an email from someone asking to model the shoes and take several pictures from all sides with close ups!


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> I do lower the value for my customers in some countries. I understand that we are not suppose to do it. International sales are 35% of my business and my business would suffer if I did not do it. I also understand that by lowering the value, I can insure only for that amount. Most of the time I self insure anyway. Losses are so rare and I would hate for all that money I paid for insurance go to waste.
> I also do not write the brand of the item on the customs form. If I am sending a pair of Chanel shoes, I just write a few words about the type of shoe, but never a brand.




Ahhhhh... I LOVE Sellers like you....  

for one.... I am ALL for paying Taxes and pay OVER 55% here in Sweden....
on top of that... our VAT is over 30%.....
So, I pay MORE then MY FAIR SHARE of taxes.... 

--------------------------

So, if I get hit with 10% fees and 30%  taxes on an item in Customs....
I am hit with 40%.....

So, YES... I LOVE it when sellers declare the item LESS.....

If it get opened and reassessed.... That is MY OWN Problem..... NOt my sellers.... so, I would not make it my sellers problem...... 

I am quite LUCKY.... It is VERY rare that I get hit with customs 
fees and taxes..... 
That makes me VERY happy.... Customs here, overlooks a lot of my packages.... even when the declaration says the item is $400.....


I look at it as VALUE is subjective.....

for example.. I may pay $10 for Collgate Toothpaste, since I am unable to get it here in Sweden.... 
HOWEVER... it is NOt worth $10... it is worth $3.....
I just end up paying the $10...  

Or when I buy a pair of Louboutins..... 
I might miss a pair that was $100.... and than find another pair for 
$300..... Now I am going to be taxed on $300 rather than $100
cuz I missed the ending of one auction.....

then you have retail value and replacement value.....

It is ALL just so subjective.... 

All I know is that I LOVE it when Sellers lower the amount.... 
It means I get to spend more money with my seller....


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> Agree! Although, every once in a while, I will get an email from someone asking to model the shoes and take several pictures from all sides with close ups!






Yes... when this happens to me, I give myself a REALLY nice 
Pedi before I take the photos....


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> This is a huge pet peeve of mine --  sellers that put the clothing on the floor to take pictures. Usually big, dirty looking, tile floors.
> 
> I am probably washing whatever I buy before it goes in my cupboard, if I were to purchase clothes at all -- but I still don't like seeing an article of clothing lying on the floor.





This has always been a pet peeve of mine also. I wash anything I buy anyway, and usually don't buy clothes from ebay but good grief! The few times I sold my son's used clothes on ebay I laid them out on my dining room table and stood on a chair to take the pictures.

I have also seen listings where bags are for sale and they set them on their toilet! Yuck. Even seeing the toilet in the background is gross IMO. I don't want to imagine that bag in someone else's bathroom. Needless to say, I pass on these auctions.


----------



## BeenBurned

JustAgUrL said:


> Say I buy something from you......
> 
> When YOU sign that customs declaration, YOu are signing on behalf of ME.....
> 
> 
> The signer is signing this form for the IMPORTER..... not for themselves....





JustAgUrL said:


> Most likely it is because when you sign the declaration....
> YOU are signing on behalf of the importer.....
> NOT signing it is yourself.....



Not to beat a dead horse, but when I sign a customs form, I am NOT signing on behalf of anyone else; I'm signing that the information I've filled in is true and accurate.  The sender is attesting that the sender is telling the truth. It's not "on behalf of anyone!"

I just prefer not to take a risk of lying on a legal document. If others choose to do so, my comments are just to serve the purpose of warning that there are risks to doing that. 

Take it or leave it. 


BTW, here's the PDF: http://about.usps.com/forms/ps2976a.pdf

*Notice box #12: * -- copied and pasted below: 

_ I certify the particulars given in this customs declaration are correct. This item does not contain any undeclared dangerous articles, or articles prohibited by legislation or by postal or customs regulations. I have met all applicable export filing requirements 
under federal law and regulations. Senders Signature and Date _


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> This has always been a pet peeve of mine also. I wash anything I buy anyway, and usually don't buy clothes from ebay but good grief! The few times I sold my son's used clothes on ebay I laid them out on my dining room table and stood on a chair to take the pictures.
> 
> I have also seen listings where bags are for sale and they set them on their toilet! Yuck. Even seeing the toilet in the background is gross IMO. I don't want to imagine that bag in someone else's bathroom. Needless to say, I pass on these auctions.


It can be awkward, but I put the clothes on hangers, and hang it from a door.  And then take pictures.

Clothes look better hanging, anyway.  On the floor, you can't really see it.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but when I sign a customs form, I am NOT signing on behalf of anyone else; I'm signing that the information I've filled in is true and accurate.  The sender is attesting that the sender is telling the truth. It's not "on behalf of anyone!"
> 
> I just prefer not to take a risk of lying on a legal document. If others choose to do so, my comments are just to serve the purpose of warning that there are risks to doing that.
> 
> Take it or leave it.
> 
> 
> BTW, here's the PDF: http://about.usps.com/forms/ps2976a.pdf
> 
> *Notice box #12: * -- copied and pasted below:
> 
> _ I certify the particulars given in this customs declaration are correct. This item does not contain any undeclared dangerous articles, or articles prohibited by legislation or by postal or customs regulations. I have met all applicable export filing requirements
> under federal law and regulations. Senders Signature and Date _





Awesome post! Of all things, this is what has almost turned me off from selling internationally. Even though I have explicit wording in all of my listings (I won't undervalue on customs forms, or mark as a gift) , I still gets tons of international buyers who ask me to do so! No, I won't send you a $600 bag marked as a $50 gift! (Sorry, needed to vent)


----------



## Black Elite

JustAgUrL said:


> If the reassess the value by too much, then all I have to do is
> show them proof of what I paid for the item....
> 
> and then they will lower the assessed amount......
> 
> European Customs enforcement is FAR more concerned with COMMERCIAL imports and
> the customs declaration being correct than they are from
> individual personal sellers from ebay......



So, just out of curiosity, what happens if customs assesses the value and determines that you DID lie and lower the value? Will you simply have to pay the higher tax or will there be any other penalty involved?


----------



## Black Elite

love4mom said:


> I don't do it. I will not take pictures of each size unless there is a color/pattern variation or a defect, damage, flaw that I have to show. It is a very common practice on ebay. I don't have to prove myself anymore, not after 7 years and over 11,000 transactions. I do, however, measure the insole and the heel of each size. Heel size varies with sizes.



Repeated phots of NWT/NIB items is fine. I really mean when the seller admits that there are some flaws, but they fail to take photos of each individual pair.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Black Elite said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what happens if customs assesses the value and determines that you DID lie and lower the value? Will you simply have to pay the higher tax or will there be any other penalty involved?




I simply pay the HIGHER tax.... NOTHING MORE......

They just send you a slip/ bill  with the reassessed amount..... 

and I know this of EVERY person I have spoken with on this issue in the last 
15 years on ebay ... and people from EVERY possible country.....

and from sellers who have been selling only International for over 15 years.... 

It is easy to judge a buyer who asks to lower the amount....

HOWEVER, we are not talking 10% here....

we are talking an additional 40% of the Price in some cases....
in my case anyway... as I am in one of the HIGHEST tax countries...


I would RATHER spend that additional 40% on that $100-$600 with my seller.....

I already pay 55% in income taxes and 30% Sales tax/ VAT on ALL goods 
and services.... 

I am paying MORE than enough in taxes....


----------



## Bratty1919

JustAgUrL said:


> I simply pay the HIGHER tax.... NOTHING MORE......
> 
> They just send you a slip/ bill  with the reassessed amount.....
> 
> and I know this of EVERY person I have spoken with on this issue in the last
> 15 years on ebay ... and people from EVERY possible country.....
> 
> and from sellers who have been selling only International for over 15 years....
> 
> It is easy to judge a buyer who asks to lower the amount....
> 
> HOWEVER, we are not talking 10% here....
> 
> we are talking an additional 40% of the Price in some cases....
> in my case anyway... as I am in one of the HIGHEST tax countries...
> 
> 
> I would RATHER spend that additional 40% on that $100-$600 with my seller.....
> 
> I already pay 55% in income taxes and 30% Sales tax/ VAT on ALL goods
> and services....
> 
> I am paying MORE than enough in taxes....



Why not just buy in-country rather than putting the risk on sellers?


----------



## love4mom

Bratty1919 said:


> Why not just buy in-country rather than putting the risk on sellers?



Because certain luxury goods in other countries are more expensive then in US. Also, not all good may be available in all countries.

As far as putting the risk on a seller - It is up to a seller to take a risk or not. No one should do what he/she is uncomfortable with.


----------



## love4mom

One more: I hate when buyers send emails after they bought the item from their personal email without any reference to what the item actually is. If I am lucky, the email sent from address is the same as paypal email address, so I can search in my inbox by the email address, but most of the time their paypal email is completely different.
I got an email from the buyer today just saying: "When will you ship my item?" Not even her name. I sold 12 items today and had no idea which one she was talking about. The email address did not match paypal email or ebay email. I had to email her back and politely ask which item she was referring to. To which she replied: "shoes". Really? All items I sold today except for one were shoes! Then they get upset because the seller is not responding.


----------



## GlamGirly

I have a new one thanks to a buyer today...

I hate when buyers ask you to add a BIN and then decide not to use the BIN and place a bid instead and then as soon as someone else places a bid they ask you to pull the item and sell it to them through PP. Why not just use the BIN you asked me to add!? Ah, whatever...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohh... I just thought of one.....

when in the title of a listing it says.... L@@K.... WOW!!! 

Could they just not add MORE details that they left out of the listing
instead of taking up ROOM with silly words????? 

I just searched listings for L@@K... and there are 121,000

and some of these listings are for $50,000 pieces of FINE ART.....  

Good grief.....


----------



## Black Elite

How long has ebay been offering 12 free photos?... Because I'd like to know why sellers are still listing their "authentic, pre-owned but in great condition" items using only like, 1 or 2 photos???  Is the feature just so new that they've yet to acclimate to it?

Sure, your vintage designer pair of shoes was only worn once and they're in pristine condition. As the kids say these days: pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Black Elite said:


> How long has ebay been offering 12 free photos?... Because I'd like to know why sellers are still listing their "authentic, pre-owned but in great condition" items using only like, 1 or 2 photos???  Is the feature just so new that they've yet to acclimate to it?
> 
> Sure, your vintage designer pair of shoes was only worn once and they're in pristine condition. As the kids say these days: pics or it didn't happen.




Good one.....

I will go a step further with, Measurements for VINTAGE Shoes....
Since Vintage shoes many times are sized a little smaller than they are now.... heck.... I think on ALL Higher end shoes, they should have measurements......


----------



## love4mom

Black Elite said:


> How long has ebay been offering 12 free photos?... Because I'd like to know why sellers are still listing their "authentic, pre-owned but in great condition" items using only like, 1 or 2 photos???  Is the feature just so new that they've yet to acclimate to it?
> 
> Sure, your vintage designer pair of shoes was only worn once and they're in pristine condition. As the kids say these days: pics or it didn't happen.



Sometimes pictures are hosted from the listing software, like Auctiva and then they located in the body of the actual item description and not in the gallery. Auctiva just recently added the feature where you can have pictures show up in both. Unfortunately when viewed from Mobile device, it is not clear that there may be more pictures.


----------



## MarneeB

Black Elite said:


> How long has ebay been offering 12 free photos?... Because I'd like to know why sellers are still listing their "authentic, pre-owned but in great condition" items using only like, 1 or 2 photos???  Is the feature just so new that they've yet to acclimate to it?
> 
> Sure, your vintage designer pair of shoes was only worn once and they're in pristine condition. As the kids say these days: pics or it didn't happen.





I agree, and you know what's worse? One or two pics and they are stock pics.


----------



## moxie799

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohh... I just thought of one.....
> 
> when in the title of a listing it says.... L@@K.... WOW!!!
> 
> Could they just not add MORE details that they left out of the listing
> instead of taking up ROOM with silly words?????
> 
> I just searched listings for L@@K... and there are 121,000
> 
> and some of these listings are for $50,000 pieces of FINE ART.....
> 
> Good grief.....


What really cracks me up is that most of the "how to sell on ebay" guides tell you to NOT do this because it's so tacky LOL


----------



## JustAgUrL

Bratty1919 said:


> Why not just buy in-country rather than putting the risk on sellers?





Because I DO NOT ASK my sellers to lower the amount...
I am willing to pay the tax....

and secondly.... It DOES NOT risk the sellers at all.....



The originating country does NOT open your mail that you drop off
unless they suspect it is a DANGEROUS substance or ILLEGAL Substance....

That is where Customs for the receiving country comes in.....

ONCE that package passes into the receiving country....
They are NOT going to go after the sender.....

They go after the IMPORTER.....

fact is... many items are declared for MORE than the Value that 
was paid for the item..... this is because MANY people are confused as to what VALUE truly means.....

I have NEVER had an item come in UNDER declared and have it opened by 
my Customs agents.... 
My husband did ONCE... and it was by mistake..
and ALL they did was reassess what they THOUGHT the item was worth....
Of course their reassessment was WAY over what he paid for the item....
this was via a website.... NOT ebay..... 


I have had items come in OVER Declared....

The Seller enters for Value, the REPLACEMENT Value, rather than what I paid....
and that is also considered a Value....

I have had sellers enter what I paid in total including shipping.....
They thought that Value meant TOTAL Value Paid....

and then I have had sellers declare the Value as the current RETAIL Value....
again... that is a value....

ALL of those instances I just appealed the declaration.....
I bring a copy of my Paypal Receipt Printout.....

Then the customs office reassesses the amount....

just as they would,  if they open the package
and it is under declared...

They just declare it at what they THINK the Value is.....
They then send me a bill for the amount they declared it at....
then,  I just have to prove what I paid for it.....
OR what it is worth in the USA.... 

OR ONE can give a verbal Declaration.... 
I'm not really sure how that works..... 
But, some very savvy buyers/ importers do this in Europe.....



Like I said... I NEVER ask a seller to under value an item....

I just REALLY appreciate it when they do.....  


and fact is... that Value, is REALLY subjective.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

moxie799 said:


> What really cracks me up is that most of the "how to sell on ebay" guides tell you to NOT do this because it's so tacky LOL




hahaha.... that figures.... and yet, over 121,000 are doing it....


----------



## love4mom

I am pretty sure it was mentioned  before, but I get annoyed when buyers ask you to change the terms of your listing AFTER they purchase and pay and then get upset if you don't comply. Has someone ask to ship without signature (item $1200),because her building is safe and she is at work all day. When I politely said that I will not be able to do that and explained why, she asked to ship to her work address. Again, I politely explained that I will not be to do that either, unless I refund her payment, she makes changes and then resubmits the payment. She then, gets annoyed with me because "I am being difficult". Never mind, that all of terms are very clearly stated in 3 different places of my listing.


----------



## Jayne1

Black Elite said:


> How long has ebay been offering 12 free photos?... Because I'd like to know why sellers are still listing their "authentic, pre-owned but in great condition" items using only like, 1 or 2 photos???  Is the feature just so new that they've yet to acclimate to it?
> 
> Sure, your vintage designer pair of shoes was only worn once and they're in pristine condition. As the kids say these days: pics or it didn't happen.


Yes... eBay allows 12 free pictures and I take and put up 12 pictures, whether I need those 12 pictures or not!  lol


----------



## Jayne1

About sellers lowering the price on the customs form -- I usually buy cheap things on ebay, so I almost never ask the seller to do so.,  since I won't be paying much in fees/tax when it gets here...

... but... when I see a seller lowers it anyway, without my asking, it warms my heart a little!


----------



## HavPlenty

MarneeB said:


> I agree, and you know what's worse? One or two pics and they are stock pics.



Hahaha this is my biggest peeve. And to take it a step further,

When you ask for more pics, they direct you to another website with stock photos i.e. Amazon.com.

Well that is not your bag on Amazon, especially when it says out of stock, lol.


----------



## MrsBradley

Sellers who do not simply click &#8220;Relist&#8221; button!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

MrsBradley said:


> Sellers who do not simply click Relist button!!!





what happens when they don't click Relist????


----------



## BeenBurned

MrsBradley said:


> Sellers who do not simply click Relist button!!!


There's a reason for that. It has something to do with increased visibility.....not sure how it works but sometimes it's more beneficial for the seller to "sell similar" rather than as a relisted item.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> There's a reason for that. It has something to do with increased visibility.....not sure how it works but sometimes it's more beneficial for the seller to "sell similar" rather than as a relisted item.



Supposedly, one of the things that is used to determine relevancy in search is how many times an item has been viewed. ie, the more an item has been viewed (and not purchased) the less desirable it is and the lower it appears in searches. 

When you relist an item it retains the number of views from its first try. When you use "sell similar" it starts at 0 again. So, theoretically at least the item listed with "sell similar" should have a higher search ranking than the re-listed one.

This is only what I've been told by more experienced eBay sellers than I. I am not sure it's true.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhhh.... I just thought of one or two....

Sellers who list a cocktail dress as a gown..... 

Sellers who list Cubic Zirconia set in silver with 14 Kt gold overlay as
Fine Jewelry.... with refinements for 14 Kt gold in Fine Jewelry.... 

It is almost IMPOSSIBLE to fine the solid gold with natural diamonds and 
semi precious stones.....

and ..... Sellers who don't enter the size in the refinements.... 



Lastly....  the one that REALLY drives me up a wall is that so many people 
think that a size 37 is a size 7....

It is and ALWAYS has been a 6.5....

BUT, when Louboutin sold shoes in the USA....
Instead of just quoting the European size .... they also 
tried to quote the American size..... and ended up using the wrong 
conversion table..... 

So, people would buy a pair of Louboutins in a size 37...
and think they were a size 7.....
and then talk about that they were tight..... and too small by half sizes....

Fact is.... That were NOT too small ....

They were just sized incorrectly in USA sizing.....

By the way.... I know this... because I am a 37....
and because I used to work for Bally Of Switzerland....

and Bally as MOST Euro to American sizing.....
had the correct Euro to USA sizing conversion.... that is that a 
37 is a 6.5..... 

Now days, there are 2 different shoe size conversion tables....
 one where it says
a 37 is a size 6.5... and one that claims that a 37 is a size 7
and now it has messed up the trying to size shoes correctly....
I always have to ask for the measurements now.....


----------



## MrsBradley

JustAgUrL said:


> what happens when they don't click Relist????



If for some reason you miss an auction, when the seller relists the item using the Relist button, eBay notifies you The seller relisted this item. I know from very personal experience that one of the big sellers creates new listings every time the old ones expire and I do not get the notification. And I forget. I missed several items the first time around before I realized that if I miss something I need to go to the sellers store and browse trough his/her listings until to see if the item is relisted or nor. It is time consuming and not very convenient. Oddly enough, only one of the items was sold, the others were not and the seller has some sort of a system to mark stuff down trough the duration of the listing so I scored several incredible deals. 

Thank you, BeeingBurned and uadjit, for solving the mystery for me.


----------



## love4mom

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh.... I just thought of one or two....
> 
> Sellers who list a cocktail dress as a gown.....
> 
> Sellers who list Cubic Zirconia set in silver with 14 Kt gold overlay as
> Fine Jewelry.... with refinements for 14 Kt gold in Fine Jewelry....
> 
> It is almost IMPOSSIBLE to fine the solid gold with natural diamonds and
> semi precious stones.....
> 
> and ..... Sellers who don't enter the size in the refinements....
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly....  the one that REALLY drives me up a wall is that so many people
> think that a size 37 is a size 7....
> 
> It is and ALWAYS has been a 6.5....
> 
> BUT, when Louboutin sold shoes in the USA....
> Instead of just quoting the European size .... they also
> tried to quote the American size..... and ended up using the wrong
> conversion table.....
> 
> So, people would buy a pair of Louboutins in a size 37...
> and think they were a size 7.....
> and then talk about that they were tight..... and too small by half sizes....
> 
> Fact is.... That were NOT too small ....
> 
> They were just sized incorrectly in USA sizing.....
> 
> By the way.... I know this... because I am a 37....
> and because I used to work for Bally Of Switzerland....
> 
> and Bally as MOST Euro to American sizing.....
> had the correct Euro to USA sizing conversion.... that is that a
> 37 is a 6.5.....
> 
> Now days, there are 2 different shoe size conversion tables....
> one where it says
> a 37 is a size 6.5... and one that claims that a 37 is a size 7
> and now it has messed up the trying to size shoes correctly....
> I always have to ask for the measurements now.....



There are actually so many conversions out there. I got so many problems when I listed the US size in my listing. If I listed it as 37 is 6.5, then someone would complain that the shoes are not as described because I should have said it was a sz 7. When I listed it as 37 is a 7, then I got complaints that I listed the conversion wrong. So, I stopped listing US size all together and I say that EU sizes cannot always be compared to US sizes and that you really should know how the particular designer shoes fit you. I also always list the insole measurement and if I know how the shoes fit, describe it.
Also, Ebay includes the size conversion in the listings that is incorrect and then I get issues because of it too.


----------



## love4mom

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh.... I just thought of one or two....
> 
> Sellers who list a cocktail dress as a gown.....
> 
> Sellers who list Cubic Zirconia set in silver with 14 Kt gold overlay as
> Fine Jewelry.... with refinements for 14 Kt gold in Fine Jewelry....
> 
> It is almost IMPOSSIBLE to fine the solid gold with natural diamonds and
> semi precious stones.....
> 
> and ..... Sellers who don't enter the size in the refinements....
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly....  the one that REALLY drives me up a wall is that so many people
> think that a size 37 is a size 7....
> 
> It is and ALWAYS has been a 6.5....
> 
> BUT, when Louboutin sold shoes in the USA....
> Instead of just quoting the European size .... they also
> tried to quote the American size..... and ended up using the wrong
> conversion table.....
> 
> So, people would buy a pair of Louboutins in a size 37...
> and think they were a size 7.....
> and then talk about that they were tight..... and too small by half sizes....
> 
> Fact is.... That were NOT too small ....
> 
> They were just sized incorrectly in USA sizing.....
> 
> By the way.... I know this... because I am a 37....
> and because I used to work for Bally Of Switzerland....
> 
> and Bally as MOST Euro to American sizing.....
> had the correct Euro to USA sizing conversion.... that is that a
> 37 is a 6.5.....
> 
> Now days, there are 2 different shoe size conversion tables....
> one where it says
> a 37 is a size 6.5... and one that claims that a 37 is a size 7
> and now it has messed up the trying to size shoes correctly....
> I always have to ask for the measurements now.....



By the way, JustAGirl, I am also a sz 37 in Louboutins.


----------



## nillacobain

love4mom said:


> I do lower the value for my customers in some countries. I understand that we are not suppose to do it. International sales are 35% of my business and my business would suffer if I did not do it. I also understand that by lowering the value, I can insure only for that amount. Most of the time I self insure anyway. Losses are so rare and I would hate for all that money I paid for insurance go to waste.
> I also do not write the brand of the item on the customs form. If I am sending a pair of Chanel shoes, I just write a few words about the type of shoe, but never a brand.



I've lowered the value twice this month - both items were going to Canada. I know they have high importing tax so I did sent them with UPS with very low value. Of course both items were not insured. Both almost 1k. I don't have to say that I was checking UPS tracking every 2 minutes, finger and toes crossed the packages would reach the buyers safely. I think I lost 2 years of my life! j/k. One item was held by Customs for "review" - I freaked out thinking they would open it and see that the items was very $$$. The other one was delivered in 2 days. If I'm going to do this again (don't think so anytime soon! LOL) I'm sending with UPS again... at least the packages remains in their hands only 2-3 days (if they're not stuck in Customs). 
That being said, I had a very rude "buyer" today. I spent a lot of time taking additional pics, sent them twice, replying all their questions, etc - again 1k item. They absolutely wanted me to mark the item as a gift. They ended not buying the item because I said I would not do it: seems a very problematic buyer and I wanted to insure it and send it with UPS (only way I can get signature confirmation). Again, very rude and I would rather not sell to them.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Supposedly, one of the things that is used to determine relevancy in search is how many times an item has been viewed. ie, the more an item has been viewed (and not purchased) the less desirable it is and the lower it appears in searches.
> 
> When you relist an item it retains the number of views from its first try. When you use "sell similar" it starts at 0 again. So, theoretically at least the item listed with "sell similar" should have a higher search ranking than the re-listed one.
> 
> This is only what I've been told by more experienced eBay sellers than I. I am not sure it's true.



Yup, that's what I understood it but couldn't recall exactly how it went.


----------



## moxie799

nillacobain said:


> I've lowered the value twice this month - both items were going to Canada. I know they have high importing tax so I did sent them with UPS with very low value. Of course both items were not insured. Both almost 1k. I don't have to say that I was checking UPS tracking every 2 minutes, finger and toes crossed the packages would reach the buyers safely. I think I lost 2 years of my life! j/k. One item was held by Customs for "review" - I freaked out thinking they would open it and see that the items was very $$$. The other one was delivered in 2 days. If I'm going to do this again (don't think so anytime soon! LOL) I'm sending with UPS again... at least the packages remains in their hands only 2-3 days (if they're not stuck in Customs).
> That being said, I had a very rude "buyer" today. I spent a lot of time taking additional pics, sent them twice, replying all their questions, etc - again 1k item. They absolutely wanted me to mark the item as a gift. They ended not buying the item because I said I would not do it: seems a very problematic buyer and I wanted to insure it and send it with UPS (only way I can get signature confirmation). Again, very rude and I would rather not sell to them.


I don't care what the item's price is - it could be $10 or $10,000 - but I _never_ mark ebay sales as a "gift" - good for you, for not doing it! That buyer is violating ebay policy by even asking in the first place...


----------



## bobolo

When ebay sellers don't respond to questions. 
Ie the have it post a item international on ebay and then the donot respond when you ask them what the shipping would be .
it happens frequently and I have 100% postive feed back


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> There's a reason for that. It has something to do with increased visibility.....not sure how it works but sometimes it's more beneficial for the seller to "sell similar" rather than as a relisted item.





MrsBradley said:


> If for some reason you miss an auction, when the seller relists the item using the &#8220;Relist&#8221; button, eBay notifies you &#8220;The seller relisted this item&#8221;. I know from very personal experience that one of the big sellers creates new listings every time the old ones expire and I do not get the notification. And I forget. I missed several items the first time around before I realized that if I miss something I need to go to the seller&#8217;s store and browse trough his/her listings until to see if the item is relisted or nor. It is time consuming and not very convenient. Oddly enough, only one of the items was sold, the others were not and the seller has some sort of a system to mark stuff down trough the duration of the listing so I scored several incredible deals.
> 
> Thank you, BeeingBurned and uadjit, for solving the mystery for me.


So, is it a good thing or a bad thing to re-list?

i always re-list, it just seemed easier.  Maybe not?


----------



## love4mom

bobolo said:


> When ebay sellers don't respond to questions.
> Ie the have it post a item international on ebay and then the donot respond when you ask them what the shipping would be .
> it happens frequently and I have 100% postive feed back



I hope you are giving them enough time to respond. Not all sellers are at their computer every minute of the day and Ebay messaging system is not flawless. Messages often get sent with a delay of few hours.
Also, ALL buyers have 100% positive feedback. The only feedback that buyers can have is positive. Having a 100% positive feedback is not what sellers look for in a buyer. What they look at is the feedback the buyer leaves for other sellers.


----------



## Bratty1919

love4mom said:


> I hope you are giving them enough time to respond. Not all sellers are at their computer every minute of the day and Ebay messaging system is not flawless. Messages often get sent with a delay of few hours.
> Also, ALL buyers have 100% positive feedback. The only feedback that buyers can have is positive. Having a 100% positive feedback is not what sellers look for in a buyer. What they look at is the feedback the buyer leaves for other sellers.



All of this 
And, if the seller is international, in all likelihood it could be the middle of the night there!


----------



## julianorman

love4mom said:


> There are actually so many conversions out there. I got so many problems when I listed the US size in my listing. If I listed it as 37 is 6.5, then someone would complain that the shoes are not as described because I should have said it was a sz 7. When I listed it as 37 is a 7, then I got complaints that I listed the conversion wrong. So, I stopped listing US size all together and I say that EU sizes cannot always be compared to US sizes and that you really should know how the particular designer shoes fit you. I also always list the insole measurement and if I know how the shoes fit, describe it.



Based on what I've read in this thread, this sounds like exactly the right approach.


----------



## MrsBradley

Jayne1 said:


> So, is it a good thing or a bad thing to re-list?
> 
> i always re-list, it just seemed easier.  Maybe not?



As a buyer I much prefer the things relisted using the eBay tool for that  it is easier than going through the search again. One can not possibly know when the seller might decide to put it up again for sale so that means I need to spare time every day to search for it. If it affects the position in search results from the sellers point of view the relist button seems a bad idea. Still, I mourn the YSL I missed and tonight instead of getting my Vit Z Im haunting the Bay again in search of another pair.


----------



## MrsBradley

nillacobain said:


> I've lowered the value twice this month - both items were going to Canada. I know they have high importing tax so I did sent them with UPS with very low value. Of course both items were not insured. Both almost 1k. I don't have to say that I was checking UPS tracking every 2 minutes, finger and toes crossed the packages would reach the buyers safely. I think I lost 2 years of my life! j/k. One item was held by Customs for "review" - I freaked out thinking they would open it and see that the items was very $$$. The other one was delivered in 2 days. If I'm going to do this again (don't think so anytime soon! LOL) I'm sending with UPS again... at least the packages remains in their hands only 2-3 days (if they're not stuck in Customs).
> That being said, I had a very rude "buyer" today. I spent a lot of time taking additional pics, sent them twice, replying all their questions, etc - again 1k item. They absolutely wanted me to mark the item as a gift. They ended not buying the item because I said I would not do it: seems a very problematic buyer and I wanted to insure it and send it with UPS (only way I can get signature confirmation). Again, very rude and I would rather not sell to them.



In Canada UPS charges brokerage fee that is proportional to the declared value. I remember a friend bought some face cream for about $50 plus about $20 shipping and paid another $75 to get it from UPS. She has not shopped online since. 

The imported goods are subject to 1) duty (determined by the tariff code); 2) taxes (ranging from 5% to 13% depending on the province); 3) in your case of carrier  brokerage fee plus conversion which is currency exchange that adds up to the final value; If the bag is made in Italy, the duty alone is in the vicinity of 20%. So your customer is looking to add at least 30% to what she/he already paid or has beeing declared. I understand your concern and hope all turns well. 
Canadian customs seldom open anything from the States. Everything above certain amount is being reviewed  does not mean inspected as in opened. This has been my experience so far. I think they go through the paper work and the tariff code.  Leather goods are a nightmare to declare  all leather shoes are one thing, leather and synthetic sole  different, sandals have separate code Pretty much the same with bags  depending on the style  handles, shoulder straps, zipper closure or lock And there is the country of origin. 
Hope you get a real buyer real soon.


----------



## love4mom

MrsBradley said:


> In Canada UPS charges brokerage fee that is proportional to the declared value. I remember a friend bought some face cream for about $50 plus about $20 shipping and paid another $75 to get it from UPS. She has not shopped online since.
> 
> The imported goods are subject to 1) duty (determined by the tariff code); 2) taxes (ranging from 5% to 13% depending on the province); 3) in your case of carrier  brokerage fee plus conversion which is currency exchange that adds up to the final value; If the bag is made in Italy, the duty alone is in the vicinity of 20%. So your customer is looking to add at least 30% to what she/he already paid or has beeing declared. I understand your concern and hope all turns well.
> Canadian customs seldom open anything from the States. Everything above certain amount is being reviewed  does not mean inspected as in opened. This has been my experience so far. I think they go through the paper work and the tariff code.  Leather goods are a nightmare to declare  all leather shoes are one thing, leather and synthetic sole  different, sandals have separate code Pretty much the same with bags  depending on the style  handles, shoulder straps, zipper closure or lock And there is the country of origin.
> Hope you get a real buyer real soon.



In all the years of shipping to Canada, I only know of one instance, when the package was opened by Canadian customs and reassessed the value. So, the buyer was very upset, because although I declared $100 value, she had to pay based on the reassessed value of $800 (full retail price of the item).


----------



## nillacobain

MrsBradley said:


> *In Canada UPS charges brokerage fee* that is proportional to the declared value. I remember a friend bought some face cream for about $50 plus about $20 shipping and paid another $75 to get it from UPS. She has not shopped online since.
> 
> The imported goods are subject to 1) duty (determined by the tariff code); 2) taxes (ranging from 5% to 13% depending on the province); 3) in your case of carrier  brokerage fee plus conversion which is currency exchange that adds up to the final value; If the bag is made in Italy, the duty alone is in the vicinity of 20%. So your customer is looking to add at least 30% to what she/he already paid or has beeing declared. I understand your concern and hope all turns well.
> Canadian customs seldom open anything from the States. Everything above certain amount is being reviewed * does not mean inspected as in opened. This has been my experience so far. I think they go through the paper work and the tariff code.* * Leather goods are a nightmare to declare  all leather shoes are one thing, leather and synthetic sole  different, sandals have separate code* Pretty much the same with bags  depending on the style  handles, shoulder straps, zipper closure or lock And there is the country of origin.
> Hope you get a real buyer real soon.



I think they charge a brokerage fee everywhere! LOL But for a seller they are the best, especially here (Italy) where you cannot purchase signature confirmation via the postal service. 

Good to know - I was afraid they would open it! 

I recently found out this so I make sure I write on the UPS invoice/customs form that the items are 100% leather, satin, etc.


----------



## nillacobain

love4mom said:


> In all the years of shipping to Canada, I only know of one instance, when the package was opened by Canadian customs and reassessed the value. So, the buyer was very upset, because although I declared $100 value, she had to pay based on the reassessed value of $800 (full retail price of the item).



I hope she didn't think it was you fault. Did you send it via UPS or USPS?


----------



## MrsBradley

nillacobain said:


> I think they charge a brokerage fee everywhere! LOL But for a seller they are the best, especially here (Italy) where you cannot purchase signature confirmation via the postal service.



Well, you do pay brokerage but everybody has different rates. For example Canada post gets the parcels from USPS or any other postal services in the world and charges only $8.95 handling fee which next to nothing compared to what UPS charges. FedEx also has reasonable brokerage fee and most big sellers have accounts with them and the by the terms of shipping this fee is already paid by the seller.

I think most goods declared as used get a free duty/tax pass too.


----------



## nillacobain

MrsBradley said:


> Well, you do pay brokerage but everybody has different rates. For example Canada post gets the parcels from USPS or any other postal services in the world and charges only $8.95 handling fee which next to nothing compared to what UPS charges. FedEx also has reasonable brokerage fee and most big sellers have accounts with them and the by the terms of shipping this fee is already paid by the seller.
> 
> *I think most goods declared as used get a free duty/tax pass too*.



I didn't know it. Thank you.


----------



## love4mom

nillacobain said:


> I hope she didn't think it was you fault. Did you send it via UPS or USPS?



USPS. She knew it was not my fault, but she refused the package and it was sent back to me. On top of it, she opened INR case, so I lost the shipping fee as well. She joined my "special" list.


----------



## nillacobain

love4mom said:


> USPS. She knew it was not my fault, but she refused the package and it was sent back to me. On top of it, she opened INR case, so I lost the shipping fee as well. *She joined my "special" list*.





How does work for Ebay/PP in these cases? Buyer refuse package due because they don't want to pay Customs fees. Do they win the INR case because you can't prove delivery/signature?


----------



## love4mom

nillacobain said:


> How does work for Ebay/PP in these cases? Buyer refuse package due because they don't want to pay Customs fees. Do they win the INR case because you can't prove delivery/signature?



Yes, they win the case. Every time. You loose shipping and a weeks or months before you get your item back and can relist it. I am still waiting for a pair of jeans I sent to Germany 2 years ago. I guess I should stop waiting now.


----------



## nillacobain

love4mom said:


> Yes, they win the case. Every time. You loose shipping and a weeks or months before you get your item back and can relist it. I am still waiting for a pair of jeans I sent to Germany 2 years ago. I guess I should stop waiting now.



Even if you can prove that they refused the package due to Customs fees? For ex. UPS tracking says something like: "the driver was unable to collect funds" / "the receiver refused the package, would not pay fees".


----------



## Jayne1

MrsBradley said:


> Well, you do pay brokerage but everybody has different rates. For example Canada post gets the parcels from USPS or any other postal services in the world and charges only $8.95 handling fee which next to nothing compared to what UPS charges. FedEx also has reasonable brokerage fee and most big sellers have accounts with them and the by the terms of shipping this fee is already paid by the seller.
> 
> I think most goods declared as used get a free duty/tax pass too.





nillacobain said:


> I didn't know it. Thank you.


Not for me -- I still pay tax and duty if it's used.

All US sellers who send to Canada should know never to use UPS.  We hate it.


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Not for me -- I still pay tax and duty if it's used.
> 
> All US sellers who send to Canada should know never to use UPS.  We hate it.



Nillacobain is in Italy, I believe, and her shipping options are limited.


----------



## nillacobain

uadjit said:


> Nillacobain is in Italy, I believe, and her shipping options are limited.



 Only way to get signature confirmation.


----------



## love4mom

nillacobain said:


> Even if you can prove that they refused the package due to Customs fees? For ex. UPS tracking says something like: "the driver was unable to collect funds" / "the receiver refused the package, would not pay fees".



Yes. They can't force the buyer to pick it up and pay the fees, so technically the buyer did not receive the item.


----------



## nillacobain

love4mom said:


> Yes. They can't force the buyer to pick it up and pay the fees, so technically the buyer did not receive the item.



Wow. That really stinks.


----------



## nillacobain

Another one... just happened today. A buyer that purchased my item via best offer and that was going to be a npb, refused my cancellation request (silly me should I have filed npb in the first place), then tried to haggle the price once I filed npb. Still haven't paid but pretends that the item is delivered on the other side of the planet like for yesterday. I really don't want to sell to this buyer...what I should do?Just hope they don't pay?!


----------



## uadjit

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Another one... just happened today. A buyer that purchased my item via best offer and that was going to be a npb, refused my cancellation request (silly me should I have filed npb in the first place), then tried to haggle the price once I filed npb. Still haven't paid but pretends that the item is delivered on the other side of the planet like for yesterday. I really don't want to sell to this buyer...what I should do?Just hope they doesn't pay?!



Did it let you file an NPB after you sent a cancellation request?

Anyway, I would report this buyer immediately if they are trying to hold your cancellation hostage in order to haggle with you. That's against eBay policy. Call them.


----------



## nillacobain

uadjit said:


> Did it let you file an NPB after you sent a cancellation request?
> 
> Anyway, I would report this buyer immediately if they are trying to hold your cancellation hostage in order to haggle with you. That's against eBay policy. Call them.



The buyer refused the cancellation request. Since the didn't pay I filed npb but the cancellation request was already closed.


----------



## love4mom

nillacobain said:


> The buyer refused the cancellation request. Since the didn't pay I filed npb but the cancellation request was already closed.



Next time, do not send cancellation request. Open UID after 4 days. This way, the buyer either has to pay or get a strike. If the buyer does no pay, she can;t leave feedback either.


----------



## tnguye78

having to wait 30 days to relist certain designer items...


----------



## JustAgUrL

nillacobain said:


> I didn't know it. Thank you.





I would NOT be so sure that USED would mean it clears customs free of any fees.....

In fact, I am pretty sure that is not the case....

If it was...  International Buyers would not be hit with the Fees and VATs
as often....

I know I HATE it when I am hit with these fee's....

When I get an item that is charged fees... it is 40% of the declared value....

So, yeah... If I want a $500 item from the USA.... I TRY to look for sellers whom "HINT" in their listings that they declare a lower value....

and of course... I NEVER ask if they will....
I just know what wording to look for....

Such as ... *" If you request insurance, please note that I will then have to declare the full Value of the package."
*

and of course after much communication, I found out that they 
lower the value on the item by quite a bit....
Which I TOTALLY appreciate.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

tnguye78 said:


> having to wait 30 days to relist certain designer items...





YES!!! this is a good one.....


----------



## tutushopper

Ed.





JustAgUrL said:


> So, yeah... If I want a $500 item from the USA.... I TRY to look for sellers whom "HINT" in their listings that they declare a lower value....
> 
> Such as ... *" If you request insurance, please note that I will then have to declare the full Value of the package."
> *
> 
> and of course after much communication, I found out that they
> lower the value on the item by quite a bit....
> Which I TOTALLY appreciate.....



But if the item gets lost, the seller is out the full amount of the purchase, since they only declared/insured it for a much lower amount.  Insurance protects the seller, not the buyer.


----------



## nillacobain

love4mom said:


> Next time, do not send cancellation request. Open UID after 4 days. This way, the buyer either has to pay or get a strike. If the buyer does no pay, she can;t leave feedback either.



Thank you for your advice. I opened a non-paying bidder case now. So they can't leave a FB now? Even when the case it's still open?


This is the 4st or 5st time that a buyer wins an item via best offer and then either dissapear or tries to haggle on price.


----------



## Spice Girl

pinklepurr said:


> So, a huge pet peeve of mine is when I have a Buy It Now auction for $300 and someone messages me asking if I would take $250. Um, no. I don't have a Best Offer option. So irritating!
> 
> Another pet peeve is when someone has an item for $25 and the shipping is $20 - shipping for such an item (cosmetics) should be $5-6 USPS Priority! I guess that's a way to dodge seller fees? So ridiculous.
> 
> I had a cosmetics lot up a couple weeks ago, with a very fair price on limited edition items. After the auction ended after not selling, a potential buyer said they'd be interested in the lot. So, I listed it again. 7 days goes by and no bids. The auction ends again. I get another email from the potential buyer, who seems really flaky now, saying they "might" be interested. I am assuming they wanted me to lower the price or sell outside of eBay. I just ended up keeping the stuff. So annoying! The price was more than fair. If you want it, buy it!
> 
> I hate eBay but it's the easiest way to get $$ on bags I don't use any more. I hate the fees! If I have a bag on Bonanza and Feebay, the Feebay bag always sells 1st. Bonanza just doesn't reach as many people as Feebay
> 
> Non-paying bidders used to be a huge pet peeve of mine until I added the immediate payment requirement to my auctions. Eat it non-paying bidders! I'd rather risk losing some buyers that way then losing $$ from a scammer! I figure you don't have the option to pay a couple days later if you buy something from Nordstrom's, so why can't eBay be the same way? Buy now, pay now.



I had someone one time offer me like a real small amount for a perfect looking and working  64gb iPad.

Sons members on eBay are like not in their correct mind,


----------



## JustAgUrL

tutushopper said:


> Ed.
> 
> But if the item gets lost, the seller is out the full amount of the purchase, since they only declared/insured it for a much lower amount.  Insurance protects the seller, not the buyer.




They ship EMS....

So, the likelyhood of it going missing is pretty slim....


----------



## Spice Girl

JustAgUrL said:


> They ship EMS....
> 
> So, the likelyhood of it going missing is pretty slim....



Emergency Medical Services deliver items from eBay. Never knew that. Iinteresting. I bet expensive.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Spice Girl said:


> Emergency Medical Services deliver items from eBay. Never knew that. Iinteresting. I bet expensive.




Yeah... In Europe we call it Express Mail Service....


----------



## love4mom

Spice Girl said:


> Emergency Medical Services deliver items from eBay. Never knew that. Iinteresting. I bet expensive.



EMS= Express Mail Service/Shipping


----------



## love4mom

When international buyers leave you a less then positive feedback saying: "Received the dress today 2/14, too long + charged customs fees."

Buyer paid 1/28, I shipped on 1/29, the dress arrived to UK on 1/30, processed by UK customs on 2/8, buyer waited until 2/13 to pay customs fees. So, she penalized me because her country's customs took 8 days to process the package and SHE took 5 days after that to pay customs. And I even lowered the value from $250 to $100 on the customs form.

I already got this feedback removed, but this is another reason why there are so many sellers that will not ship internationally.


----------



## JadaStormy

I HATE UPS 5-day shipping. Is it super cheap? 

I paid on Saturday for an item and I don't think the seller has shipped it yet, they are using 5-day UPS shipping which means I'll get it almost _2 weeks_ after I paid. Even though the listing said USPS priority mail. 

And just to give you a comparison, I had a buyer purchase something on Monday, I mailed it on Tuesday via USPS priority mail, they received it this morning (Thurs)!

Why do sellers use UPS 5-day? And if you are using it as seller, you should ship the items out like ASAP. Slow shipping on top of UPS 5-day is the worst!


----------



## twin-fun

Items that are described as being in excellent or like new condition and then go on listing all the flaws such as stains or wear marks or spots that have rubbed off - AND THE LISTING CONTAINS A SINGLE PICTURE! Jeez, people. You have 12 pictures to post if you're not using an outside hosting service, use them!


----------



## alice87

nillacobain said:


> I think they charge a brokerage fee everywhere! LOL But for a seller they are the best, especially here (Italy) where you cannot purchase signature confirmation via the postal service.
> 
> Good to know - I was afraid they would open it!
> 
> I recently found out this so I make sure I write on the UPS invoice/customs form that the items are 100% leather, satin, etc.


Are you from Italy?
I once purchased a bag and paid with paypal (not an ebay transaction). I've got a defective bag and got stuck with a paypal. Eventually seller agree  that I will send it back and shipping was like 89 dollars for the handbag (from USA back to Italy)!!! Such a nightmare!


----------



## Spice Girl

love4mom said:


> EMS= Express Mail Service/Shipping


Never heard of that option.


----------



## love4mom

Spice Girl said:


> Never heard of that option.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Express_Mail_Service


----------



## Spice Girl

love4mom said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Express_Mail_Service



Learn something new everyday. Thank you much.


----------



## nillacobain

alice87 said:


> Are you from Italy?
> I once purchased a bag and paid with paypal (not an ebay transaction). I've got a defective bag and got stuck with a paypal. Eventually seller agree  that I will send it back and shipping was like 89 dollars for the handbag (from USA back to Italy)!!! Such a nightmare!



Yes, but I'm not your seller! LOL j/K


----------



## agalarowicz

JadaStormy said:


> I HATE UPS 5-day shipping. Is it super cheap?
> 
> I paid on Saturday for an item and I don't think the seller has shipped it yet, they are using 5-day UPS shipping which means I'll get it almost _2 weeks_ after I paid. Even though the listing said USPS priority mail.
> 
> And just to give you a comparison, I had a buyer purchase something on Monday, I mailed it on Tuesday via USPS priority mail, they received it this morning (Thurs)!
> 
> Why do sellers use UPS 5-day? And if you are using it as seller, you should ship the items out like ASAP. Slow shipping on top of UPS 5-day is the worst!



ups 5 day is typically more expensive than usps priority for items i've shipped. i feel safer shipping with ups for more expensive items as usps has not been helpful for me in the past


----------



## alice87

nillacobain said:


> Yes, but I'm not your seller! LOL j/K



I believe you, I was ripped off by the prices


----------



## KoobaMe

I'm certain most of what is currently driving me batty is already listed somewhere in these pages (maybe even by me! ), but in stalking bags after a self-imposed ban:

Bags in EUC thrown into a box unstuffed with no packing materials. Just a bag (no dustbag)...in a box.

A bag folded, smashed and stuffed into a USPS mailing envelope. A -mailing envelope-. The package looked like a fat tootsie roll. Not to mention the actual article was less than as described.

Otherwise gorgeous new and/or EUC bags whose listing pictures were taken out of doors with said bag posed on cement or brick or some other abrasive surface. Or laid out flat on the floor all shapeless and odd. Or hanging all smashed and unstuffed.

I seriously need to stop looking for a while.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

KoobaMe said:


> I'm certain most of what is currently driving me batty is already listed somewhere in these pages (maybe even by me! ), but in stalking bags after a self-imposed ban:
> 
> Bags in EUC thrown into a box unstuffed with no packing materials. Just a bag (no dustbag)...in a box.
> 
> A bag folded, smashed and stuffed into a USPS mailing envelope. A -mailing envelope-. The package looked like a fat tootsie roll. Not to mention the actual article was less than as described.
> 
> Otherwise gorgeous new and/or EUC bags whose listing pictures were taken out of doors with said bag posed on cement or brick or some other abrasive surface. Or laid out flat on the floor all shapeless and odd. Or hanging all smashed and unstuffed.
> 
> I seriously need to stop looking for a while.....





and asking for $500 for that bag they clearly do not know how to take care of......


----------



## NANI1972

Bidders making offers and then cancelling the offer! So annoying!


----------



## Bratty1919

JustAgUrL said:


> and asking for $500 for that bag they clearly do not know how to take care of......



Yes! This makes me sick (and mad)!


----------



## MrsBradley

Sellers who list high end Italian shoes with US size only and a description of one sentence. And will not respond to questions what is the size marked on the shoes.


----------



## MrsBradley

JustAgUrL said:


> I would NOT be so sure that USED would mean it clears customs free of any fees.....
> 
> In fact, I am pretty sure that is not the case....
> 
> If it was...  International Buyers would not be hit with the Fees and VATs
> as often....
> 
> I know I HATE it when I am hit with these fee's....
> 
> When I get an item that is charged fees... it is 40% of the declared value....
> 
> So, yeah... If I want a $500 item from the USA.... I TRY to look for sellers whom "HINT" in their listings that they declare a lower value....
> 
> and of course... I NEVER ask if they will....
> I just know what wording to look for....
> 
> Such as ... *" If you request insurance, please note that I will then have to declare the full Value of the package."
> *
> 
> and of course after much communication, I found out that they
> lower the value on the item by quite a bit....
> Which I TOTALLY appreciate.....



Canada, Mexico and the US have an agreement called NAFTA (North American Free Trade Agreement). Based on it the items declared as used are not supposed to be subject to any taxes or fees because they were already paid once in a country that has also an agreement to avoid double taxation. I have requested reimbursement from Canadian customs twice based on that fact and they did honour it  I had to provide ordinal receipt from the seller and the eBay listing stating used. The only thing I did not get back was their handling fee.


----------



## love4mom

MrsBradley said:


> Sellers who list high end Italian shoes with US size only and a description of one sentence. And will not respond to questions what is the size marked on the shoes.



Agree. I actually never even list a US size to avoid issues. When I did in the past, I had buyers complaining that "my conversion" was wrong. Whichever way I trued to do it, could not make everyone happy, so now I just list the size that is on the sole and post insole measurement.


----------



## moxie799

Not sure if this is a rant, exactly, but it's cracking me up....

Usually list my items as Auction style with BIN option..... On this particular item, it's a used item, so just did Auction only, with a really low start bid, no reserve & let it go for whatever it gets bid up to....

Received this message from a possible buyer, with 4-5 days still left on the listing --  "_Can you just stop this bidding war already and let me buy this purse NOW_?!"

Umm, last time I checked, I had little-to-no control over bidding wars, not to mention - e*ay IS ABOUT BIDDING WARS.


----------



## Nosilauk

moxie799 said:


> Not sure if this is a rant, exactly, but it's cracking me up....
> 
> Usually list my items as Auction style with BIN option..... On this particular item, it's a used item, so just did Auction only, with a really low start bid, no reserve & let it go for whatever it gets bid up to....
> 
> Received this message from a possible buyer, with 4-5 days still left on the listing --  "_Can you just stop this bidding war already and let me buy this purse NOW_?!"
> 
> Umm, last time I checked, I had little-to-no control over bidding wars, not to mention - e*ay IS ABOUT BIDDING WARS.



Oh dear - that's so bizarre! my experience is that the market usually settles on a price


----------



## Bratty1919

moxie799 said:


> Not sure if this is a rant, exactly, but it's cracking me up....
> 
> Usually list my items as Auction style with BIN option..... On this particular item, it's a used item, so just did Auction only, with a really low start bid, no reserve & let it go for whatever it gets bid up to....
> 
> Received this message from a possible buyer, with 4-5 days still left on the listing --  "_Can you just stop this bidding war already and let me buy this purse NOW_?!"
> 
> Umm, last time I checked, I had little-to-no control over bidding wars, not to mention - e*ay IS ABOUT BIDDING WARS.



I wonder if your bidder has been burned by a shiller in the past? Either way, LMAO!


----------



## Spice Girl

Bratty1919 said:


> I wonder if your bidder has been burned by a shiller in the past? Either way, LMAO!



What is a shiller?


----------



## prtagsale

walk-unafraid said:


> "Manifesto" sellers who clutter up their listings with their biography, their business plan, and a hostile rant but only include one thumbnail sized picture of the item they are trying desperately to not sell.
> 
> Although I don't see it as much now as I did in the past, I hate it when sellers add so many extraneous images to their listing that you can't tell what they're selling.  Yes, you have a cute cat/dog/baby, but that's not what I'm bidding on.  I hope.
> 
> Sellers who use passive voice.  This is a real push-button issue for me in writing anyway, but it is just irksome to read that an item "will be sent" or than an NPB report "will be filed."  Nitpicking, I know.
> 
> As a buyer, I'm also extremely ticked off at scammers and the way that PP lets them get away with cheating sellers out of expensive goods.  This drives good sellers away from eBay leaving the rest of us online shoppers with fewer options.  Besides, it is pure evil.





This made me literally laugh out loud- excellent post!  I completely agree with it all.  Manifesto sellers.... mind if I use that expression?  LOL


----------



## love4mom

Buyers who don't read the listing. Sold a pair or Women sneakers. It said Women in the title, WOMEN in the description and was in Womens shoes category. The buyer sends me an email with a Subject line: Item I received Is not As described and said, "I purchased Men sneakers. You sent me Women sneakers." ullhair:


----------



## Jayne1

love4mom said:


> Buyers who don't read the listing. Sold a pair or Women sneakers. It said Women in the title, WOMEN in the description and was in Womens shoes category. The buyer sends me an email with a Subject line: Item I received Is not As described and said, "I purchased Men sneakers. You sent me Women sneakers." ullhair:


That would drive me crazy!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyers who insist on cancelling the listing because they didn't read the listing properly. I sold a used bag for dirt cheap ($70 for a $165 bag) and I mentioned USED in the description. Buyer won the listing and realized it was used and emailed me to cancel. I did so and added her to my block list afterwards.


----------



## nillacobain

anthrosphere said:


> Buyers who insist on cancelling the listing because they didn't read the listing properly. I sold a used bag for dirt cheap ($70 for a $165 bag) and I mentioned USED in the description. Buyer won the listing and realized it was used and* emailed me to cancel. I did so *and added her to my block list afterwards.



I used to do the same thing - agree to cancel the transaction. Now I'm ONLY filing item-non-paid. 
I'm really SICK SICK and again SICK of these buyers. I'm listing everything BIN with OBO, 2 out of 3 buyers that buy my items ask me to cancel the transaction usually because "they didn't realize I accepted their best offer and they bought from another seller". Not to mention that I usually reply within minutes to offers/messages, and their bidding history shows not similar items bought. Or they try to lower the price once THEY made a OBO offer.


----------



## MrsBradley

Sellers who pull &#8220;death in the family card&#8221;. I&#8217;m neither a monster nor a clairvoyant which prevents me from leaving honest FB on the transaction. My condolences but really&#8230;


----------



## chinableu

Sellers who repeatedly list duplicates of the same item.


----------



## love4mom

When a buyer begs me to remove Immediate Payment Requirement from the listing, promising to pay in two days, Friday, etc. I remove it, then never pay!

Had two today: One promised to pay last Wednesday, when I reminded her yesterday, she responded today saying that because SHE had an unpaid bidder, she will not be able to purchase the dress. The other promised to pay Friday (today), she emailed and said that she actually gets paid next Friday and she needs one more week. I check her history and she was on the shopping spree buying up a storm and still has active bids today!


----------



## BomberGal

nillacobain said:


> I used to do the same thing - agree to cancel the transaction. Now I'm ONLY filing item-non-paid.
> I'm really SICK SICK and again SICK of these buyers. I'm listing everything BIN with OBO, 2 out of 3 buyers that buy my items ask me to cancel the transaction usually because "they didn't realize I accepted their best offer and they bought from another seller". Not to mention that I usually reply within minutes to offers/messages, and their bidding history shows not similar items bought. Or they try to lower the price once THEY made a OBO offer.



To be fair, it is possible they didn't realize the offer was accepted. Recently, I've put in best offers (that were accepted and I paid) however, I was given NO notification emails or ebay messages of the offers being accepted, it didn't show up in my won items folder, it didn't show in my bids / offers folder, it didn't show in my didn't win or reminder folders either. I had to manually find and go back to the listing (to see if the listing were still there) only to find at the top of the listing it said the offer was accepted and I could pay.

After the first incident, I have been checking back to the listing pages each day to see if there is a change, because again the offer and its status isn't showing anywhere else on my account and I'm not receiving notifications for them. And each time, when the offer is accepted... No change except on the listing page.

So they may be telling the truth about not realizing it had been accepted.

(and lately, this is my biggest ebay pet peeve. Its been really irritating.)

Now, claiming to have purchased elsewhere after an offer or trying to lower an offer... Thats just bull, it would tick me off too.


----------



## nillacobain

BomberGal said:


> To be fair, it is possible they didn't realize the offer was accepted. Recently, I've put in best offers (that were accepted and I paid) however,* I was given NO notification emails or ebay messages of the offers being accepted*, it didn't show up in my won items folder, it didn't show in my bids / offers folder, it didn't show in my didn't win or reminder folders either. I had to manually find and go back to the listing (to see if the listing were still there) only to find at the top of the listing it said the offer was accepted and I could pay.
> 
> After the first incident, I have been checking back to the listing pages each day to see if there is a change, because again the offer and its status isn't showing anywhere else on my account and I'm not receiving notifications for them. And each time, when the offer is accepted... No change except on the listing page.
> 
> So they may be telling the truth about not realizing it had been accepted.
> 
> (and lately, this is my biggest ebay pet peeve. Its been really irritating.)
> 
> Now, claiming to have purchased elsewhere after an offer or trying to lower an offer... Thats just bull, it would tick me off too.




Hi, thank you for your reply. I didn't know this. But in this case, I was online so I *immediately* saw her offer, accepted it, send her an invoice and requested her the contact number via ebay msg (required for the courier). So even if she didn't get the winning notification, she could have at least received the msg or the invoice. Just my thought.


----------



## chinableu

Sellers who rip off your images.  Especially, those brazen enough to do it while your listing is still active.



Time to watermark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bling It

What a 'Fun' thread, can I join in? My biggest peeve as a buyer would probably be pics of clothes that are so wrinkled, you can't see the item clearly. How hard is it to iron them before taking your photos? Surely they'd be more likely to sell that way? Also when they not write measurements of clothing. 
My biggest peeve as a seller- when buyers send me a message asking a question that is clearly answered in the opening line of my item description. Don't people read the item descriptions at all? Grrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mothbeast

chinableu said:


> Sellers who rip off your images.  Especially, those brazen enough to do it while your listing is still active.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to watermark.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



and ebay for doing nothing about it when you report them .  

I hate receiving bags and slgs in curled in boxes that are too small for them to lay flat in. I guess if I am buying anything more fragile I'll have to look up item measurements and ask the sellers to use a certain flat rate size that will fit them better.


----------



## tutushopper

Buyers who ask for NIB fragile items to be shipped in a plain envelope so it can go first class and ask for cheaper shipping, when you pack securely and well padded in the proper size priority box.


----------



## chinableu

tutushopper said:


> Buyers who ask for NIB fragile items to be shipped in a plain envelope so it can go first class and ask for cheaper shipping, when you pack securely and well padded in the proper size priority box.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I'm sure it's been posted already but buyers who offer you ridiculously low prices. I'm selling a bag currently BIN £575, got a message earlier will I accept £380? Erm, how about no auction still got nearly a week to go and I've got a boat load of watchers.

It's not the worst offer I've had for an item though!


----------



## love4mom

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm sure it's been posted already but buyers who offer you ridiculously low prices. I'm selling a bag currently BIN £575, got a message earlier will I accept £380? Erm, how about no auction still got nearly a week to go and I've got a boat load of watchers.
> 
> It's not the worst offer I've had for an item though!



OMG! Totally agree. I have been getting low ball offers all day today. I usually get one or two, but today, I think I got 5-6 and more are probably coming. And the offers are low ball: $150 for a pair of Louboutins that retailed for $1295 and is brand new from the Fall collection, or $500 for Chanel Bag. I still have to respond, although I so don;t want to.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Lowball offers? Fine, whatever, I say no and move on. 
Non-paying bidders? EHHHH a pain but not the end of the world. 

Successful, completed, above-and-beyond upgraded FREE shipping with high-quality better-than-described merchandise and NOT leaving feedback? UGH this is my biggest pet peeve! I have so many recent sales (in the past month or two) without receiving feedback from the buyers.


----------



## JustAgUrL

sarahloveslouis said:


> Lowball offers? Fine, whatever, I say no and move on.
> Non-paying bidders? EHHHH a pain but not the end of the world.
> 
> Successful, completed, above-and-beyond upgraded FREE shipping with high-quality better-than-described merchandise and NOT leaving feedback? UGH this is my biggest pet peeve! I have so many recent sales (in the past month or two) without receiving feedback from the buyers.




Ohhh I absolutely AGREE....

These NO giving of Feedback buyers are driving me CRAZY......


----------



## meandmylouis

love4mom said:


> When a buyer begs me to remove Immediate Payment Requirement from the listing, promising to pay in two days, Friday, etc. I remove it, then never pay!
> 
> Had two today: One promised to pay last Wednesday, when I reminded her yesterday, she responded today saying that because SHE had an unpaid bidder, she will not be able to purchase the dress. The other promised to pay Friday (today), she emailed and said that she actually gets paid next Friday and she needs one more week. I check her history and she was on the shopping spree buying up a storm and still has active bids today!



Just had this last week. 
My buyer reason not to pay, because she went to Michael Kors and bought a similar style bag, and now she does not want to have 2 similar bag. Hello....my bag is Louis Vuitton for Pete sake.


----------



## Bratty1919

My all-time biggest pet peeve: people who Will. Not. take "No" for an answer!

Now, I know there are varying opinions about marking international items as gifts, etc. But when a seller (me  ) has eBay scripting in every listing as to why they don't do it, and gets messages anyway, that's beyond irritating. This is what happened last week:

1st message from potential buyer:
Hello, I would like to make a offer, but how much for the shipping in Italy?
And is possible to write on the shipping is a present and not a sale?
Many thx

Reply: "this is from my description [copied and pasted policy about customs]"

Next message:
 But you can change the value on the packet, but less? 
Reply:
"No, I don't do that. Thank you."

Final message (she's on my BBL now):
"You can not write on the shipping packet a less value? You don't do that?? What do you mean?
Is just to not pay tax on it! stay with your wallet! What do think if I have to pay tax on it and the shipping cost is better I buy a new life!
And next time think before to say ! "

Wow, talk about entitled!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Bratty1919 said:


> My all-time biggest pet peeve: people who Will. Not. take "No" for an answer!
> 
> Now, I know there are varying opinions about marking international items as gifts, etc. But when a seller (me  ) has eBay scripting in every listing as to why they don't do it, and gets messages anyway, that's beyond irritating. This is what happened last week:
> 
> 1st message from potential buyer:
> Hello, I would like to make a offer, but how much for the shipping in Italy?
> And is possible to write on the shipping is a present and not a sale?
> Many thx
> 
> Reply: "this is from my description [copied and pasted policy about customs]"
> 
> Next message:
> But you can change the value on the packet, but less?
> Reply:
> "No, I don't do that. Thank you."
> 
> Final message (she's on my BBL now):
> "You can not write on the shipping packet a less value? You don't do that?? What do you mean?
> Is just to not pay tax on it! stay with your wallet! What do think if I have to pay tax on it and the shipping cost is better I buy a new life!
> And next time think before to say ! "
> 
> Wow, talk about entitled!




This does not bother me....

If I shipped to Italy... I would NEVER put the amount the item is worth on the front of the package..... They have notorious theft in their postal system.... it is akin to sending cash in a card and writing on the envelope that you have cash in the envelope.....

There are various reasons buyers ask for the value to be declared less....
such as I just read that in some of Asia, they have a maximum amount they can import.... So, for them it is NOT about the tax.... it is about the not  being able to buy further after a certain amount purchased.....

also, it can expedite customs clearance to have a lower value.....


I would NEVER ask a seller to lower the value on an item I am buying......

BUT, I do understand some countries that do ask this......


If I lived in the USA I would declare packages as lesser value.... You have 3rd party shipping insurance  who 
you can go through to insure your packages.... we don't have this option in Europe.... the ONLY insurance I can get is via my Post Office.... 

also, most of the people that ask are in EU so they already have no VAT coming from an EU country...... 



lastly... I do think that if a SELLER says NO to this though, it should be respected......


----------



## Bratty1919

JustAgUrL said:


> Ed.
> 
> lastly... I do think tha*t if a SELLER says NO to this though, it should be respected....*..



That's my point


----------



## Black Elite

Sellers who don't follow through with a transaction because they don't get the price they wanted (hello, you should have used a reserve)

Check out this seller's well deserved negative: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

He relisted the item with a significantly higher BIN price practically before the auction even ended (at $67)

I am not the one who won this item, but still, this type of behavior makes me angry


----------



## Millicat

Rudeness 

I was interested in a bag being sold in America, asked about the cost of international postage because there was no mention on the details that the seller didn't post internationally.

The reply came back that they don't send internationally  "too much trouble" , not one single word thanking me for my interest, no polite apology to tell me that they didn't actually send abroad, nothing, just that they don't do it ........ 

Is it me, do i expect too much ?  
No !


----------



## MAGJES

Bratty1919 said:


> My all-time biggest pet peeve: people who Will. Not. take "No" for an answer!
> 
> Now, I know there are varying opinions about marking international items as gifts, etc. But when a seller (me  ) has eBay scripting in every listing as to why they don't do it, and gets messages anyway, that's beyond irritating. This is what happened last week:
> 
> 1st message from potential buyer:
> Hello, I would like to make a offer, but how much for the shipping in Italy?
> And is possible to write on the shipping is a present and not a sale?
> Many thx
> 
> Reply: "this is from my description [copied and pasted policy about customs]"
> 
> Next message:
> But you can change the value on the packet, but less?
> Reply:
> "No, I don't do that. Thank you."
> 
> Final message (she's on my BBL now):
> "You can not write on the shipping packet a less value? You don't do that?? What do you mean?
> Is just to not pay tax on it! stay with your wallet! What do think if I have to pay tax on it and the shipping cost is better I buy a new life!
> And next time think before to say ! "
> 
> Wow, talk about entitled!



I agree with your peeve .
I went through the same spill on one of my listings as well but the conversation went a step further......

The last message requested that I lower the price of the bag to cover her custom fees......pretty please.


----------



## Bratty1919

NPB!!! 6 of the last 11 sales I had didn't pay!


----------



## glitterpear83

I am finding a strange correlation between Best Offer & NPB...  I sold 2 items last week for Best Offer & no sign of life from either buyer so both now have cases open.  Another item sold yesterday & no payment yet either, I'm hoping this one will actually pay but who knows.  Annoying!


----------



## Bratty1919

rynamyn said:


> I am finding a strange correlation between Best Offer & NPB...  I sold 2 items last week for Best Offer & no sign of life from either buyer so both now have cases open.  Another item sold yesterday & no payment yet either, I'm hoping this one will actually pay but who knows.  Annoying!



3 of my recent NPBs were for this too..


----------



## cvlshopaholic

If I've listed it as "New Without Box" then guess what...it doesn't come with the original box! ush:


----------



## Miss Burberry

When sellers 'make money' on shipping it is not right.  For example it does not cost $18.00 to ship a shirt within the US, even with insurance and signature receipt (it's not even express shipping)!


----------



## love4mom

Miss Burberry said:


> When sellers 'make money' on shipping it is not right.  For example it does not cost $18.00 to ship a shirt within the US, even with insurance and signature receipt (it's not even express shipping)!



When a buyer complains about the shipping costs AFTER they purchase the item and therefore agreed to the charges. If the buyer does no like the shipping quoted in the listing, the buyer should not buy the item.


----------



## MarneeB

cvlshopaholic said:


> If I've listed it as "New Without Box" then guess what...it doesn't come with the original box! ush:


 


But does it come with the box?...........................:giggles: Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## MarneeB

I HATE the teeny tiny pictures in auctions! Are sellers not going back and checking their listings after they're done? Once I hit 'list item' I always go back and check and re-check to make sure it's okay and the pictures look good, are not blurry, etc. Why are some sellers okay with their pics being so tiny it's literally as big as my thumb nail! Then they ask several hundred dollars for it?! I can't see it!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> When a buyer complains about the shipping costs AFTER they purchase the item and therefore agreed to the charges. If the buyer does no like the shipping quoted in the listing, the buyer should not buy the item.




I agree with this.....

However, when I first moved to Sweden, I had NO idea how much 
it would cost to have items shipped from the USA to Sweden....
I bought a bunch of items....
and a few sellers charged me $40.....
and since I had no idea what the rate was to ship a lightweight cashmere sweater.... Of course I agreed to the $40..... Of course I thought that this was how much it would cost to ship it to me.....


that was until my item came and when I looked at the shipping cost
it was $16...... 
on a $20 sweater.... 

I was a little miffed to say the least.....

This happened a few times and I mean I was OUTRAGEOUSLY over charged for shipping......

I NEVER gave a neg or a Neutral over it....  But, I did give a few 4's and 3's back then....


----------



## Black Elite

love4mom said:


> When a buyer complains about the shipping costs AFTER they purchase the item and therefore agreed to the charges. If the buyer does no like the shipping quoted in the listing, the buyer should not buy the item.





JustAgUrL said:


> I agree with this.....
> 
> However, when I first moved to Sweden, I had NO idea how much
> it would cost to have items shipped from the USA to Sweden....
> I bought a bunch of items....
> and a few sellers charged me $40.....
> and since I had no idea what the rate was to ship a lightweight cashmere sweater.... Of course I agreed to the $40..... Of course I thought that this was how much it would cost to ship it to me.....
> 
> 
> that was until my item came and when I looked at the shipping cost
> it was $16......
> on a $20 sweater....
> 
> I was a little miffed to say the least.....
> 
> This happened a few times and I mean I was OUTRAGEOUSLY over charged for shipping......
> 
> I NEVER gave a neg or a Neutral over it....  But, I did give a few 4's and 3's back then....



But I think what love4mom is saying is, now that KNOW shipping is only $16, you shouldn't blame the seller if you're willing to complete a transaction asking for $40 for shipping. If you know it's unfair, it is on the buyer to determine whether or not they want to click "Pay."


----------



## LoveMyMarc

When an item is sold out everywhere (except eBay) and a reseller marked the price up by 50%. To add salt to the wound, they're charging for shipping too, lol.


----------



## MarneeB

JustAgUrL said:


> I agree with this.....
> 
> However, when I first moved to Sweden, I had NO idea how much
> it would cost to have items shipped from the USA to Sweden....
> I bought a bunch of items....
> and a few sellers charged me $40.....
> and since I had no idea what the rate was to ship a lightweight cashmere sweater.... Of course I agreed to the $40..... Of course I thought that this was how much it would cost to ship it to me.....
> 
> 
> that was until my item came and when I looked at the shipping cost
> it was $16......
> on a $20 sweater....
> 
> I was a little miffed to say the least.....
> 
> This happened a few times and I mean I was OUTRAGEOUSLY over charged for shipping......
> 
> I NEVER gave a neg or a Neutral over it.... But, I did give a few 4's and 3's back then....


 

If you agreed to the shipping when you bought the item(s) then I think it's wrong to knock the seller's DSR's down at all.


----------



## love4mom

Here is another one. Just got this email: Item not as described is the heading.
"Just received the shoes and they are way too small. I always wear a size 39.5 in Louboutins and these are either marked wrong or shrunk in storage."
Really? They don't fit and the first thing that you thought of, they shrunk? Could it be that this style runs small? Never mind, that the insole measurement is also listed.

Or when you have a buyer who says: "The size of this dress is marked incorrectly or it was altered. I always wear a size 14 in DVF and this dress is way too small." Again, all measurements are in the listing. Could it be that you are no longer a size 14?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Sellers who INSIST on Delivery confirmation on a $20 item... 
or even a $30 item....

especially since in OVER 1,200 Feedback... I have only had ONE package go missing....
and that was this last christmas.... it was a TOTAL fluke....


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> Here is another one. Just got this email: Item not as described is the heading.
> "Just received the shoes and they are way too small. I always wear a size 39.5 in Louboutins and these are either marked wrong or shrunk in storage."
> Really? They don't fit and the first thing that you thought of, they shrunk? Could it be that this style runs small? Never mind, that the insole measurement is also listed.
> 
> Or when you have a buyer who says: "The size of this dress is marked incorrectly or it was altered. I always wear a size 14 in DVF and this dress is way too small." Again, all measurements are in the listing. Could it be that you are no longer a size 14?






I think buyers should NOT think it is OK to return over a size issue....

I also think that it should be required that ALL measurements be put in the listing.....

I buy things ALL the time that do not fit as I hoped they would.... 

I NEVER blame my seller for this....


----------



## JustAgUrL

MarneeB said:


> If you agreed to the shipping when you bought the item(s) then I think it's wrong to knock the seller's DSR's down at all.




I would agree BUT.... when I moved here, I had NO IDEA how much 
actual shipping costs were.... SO, I TRUSTED my sellers to not 
be ripping me off on shipping....

and when they charge me $40... that is $26 MORE than the shipping 
actually cost....

That is ripping off your buyers..... NOT to mention ripping off ebay
and NOT playing by the rules....



I am a seller... and if I was gouging my buyers on shipping to make extra money... Then I would expect to get a few dings....
I play by the rules..... 
I also post in my listing that if the shipping costs less, that I will refund teh difference... and I do... I do NOT want to rip my buyers off.... 



If we were talking $5... or even $10... then that is not such a big deal....

It was $26 OVER... and MORE on a few..... 




and those buyers in the USA that complain about $3 shipping....

That is sooo INSANE to me.... I would give ANYTHING to pay $3...
I don't care if it is a post card.....


----------



## MarneeB

JustAgUrL said:


> Sellers who INSIST on Delivery confirmation on a $20 item...
> or even a $30 item....
> 
> especially since in OVER 1,200 Feedback... I have only had ONE package go missing....
> and that was this last christmas.... it was a TOTAL fluke....


 



I put DC on everything I sell, doesn't matter how much it sold for. It protects sellers. I pay for it, so my buyers shouldn't really care either way.


----------



## MarneeB

JustAgUrL said:


> I would agree BUT.... when I moved here, I had NO IDEA how much
> actual shipping costs were.... SO, I TRUSTED my sellers to not
> be ripping me off on shipping....
> 
> and when they charge me $40... that is $26 MORE than the shipping
> actually cost....
> 
> That is ripping off your buyers..... NOT to mention ripping off ebay
> and NOT playing by the rules....
> 
> 
> 
> I am a seller... and if I was gouging my buyers on shipping to make extra money... Then I would expect to get a few dings....
> I play by the rules.....
> I also post in my listing that if the shipping costs less, that I will refund teh difference... and I do... I do NOT want to rip my buyers off....
> 
> 
> 
> If we were talking $5... or even $10... then that is not such a big deal....
> 
> It was $26 OVER... and MORE on a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those buyers in the USA that complain about $3 shipping....
> 
> That is sooo INSANE to me.... I would give ANYTHING to pay $3...
> I don't care if it is a post card.....


 

We'll just have to agree to disagree . When you hit the Buy it Now or win an auction you're agreeing to those terms, and part of them is the shipping cost. It's unfair to agree to it then get mad. If you think it's too high you should email the seller before you bid and see if they can ship it cheaper. I know what you're saying about not knowing how much it cost, but you could have checked into it and decided whether to go through with the transaction or not. JMO.


----------



## uadjit

JustAgUrL said:


> Sellers who INSIST on Delivery confirmation on a $20 item...
> or even a $30 item....
> 
> especially since in OVER 1,200 Feedback... I have only had ONE package go missing....
> and that was this last christmas.... it was a TOTAL fluke....


Print your postage online and not only will you save $$ DC will be free for everything but parcel select (or whatever they're calling that now) and media mail.


----------



## JustAgUrL

MarneeB said:


> I put DC on everything I sell, doesn't matter how much it sold for. It protects sellers. I pay for it, so my buyers shouldn't really care either way.





I miss spoke....

what I meant is, sellers who insist on the MOST expensive shipping option....

Like when a seller uses Express International for shipping 
a small and inexpensive item....

Like one seller... I loved a pair of FOLD up earmuffs....

So, these would fit in a VERY small bubble envelope....
and he was asking like $20 for them.....

BUT, when he quoted me shipping, it was around $45 .....

this was also before the Postal cost increase....
so, to REALLY ship these... in a reasonable fashion...
it would have cost around $9.... for First Class
and NOT more than $15 for Priority International....

I would have been FINE with $25..... 

BUT, to go strait for Express... on an item so small and inexpensive....
That just put a sour taste in my mouth.....



and just so some can understand why I am so against International Express...

For one.. it cost an INSANE amount of money.... like 3 to 4 times what First Class would cost... that is on many items....

Express, does NOT get to Sweden or many parts of Europe faster....
In fact, it can take a week longer for an item shipped Express, vs an item 
shipped First Class.....


I am not sure that many i the USA know this, BUT, 
here in many countries in Europe, when an item is shipped 
Priority International..... NOT only is it FULLY tracked to my door....
I also have to show ID and sign for the package in person...

THis is the case for many countries in Europe...

YET... Many sellers think that Priority is only tracked within the USA...
and that is just NOT true.... as I have explained...

Fact is.... there are many countries in EU that have faster and more reliable postal service than the USA.....
and really... we hate being treated like Italy.....

I know that Italy has a corrupt system,, and many packages go missing
and they have customs slow downs......

Still.... I do NOT want sellers to treat me as if I live there and insist on 
the most expensive shipping option.....


That is a HUGE turn off, and will make me hit the back button.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

MarneeB said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree . When you hit the Buy it Now or win an auction you're agreeing to those terms, and part of them is the shipping cost. It's unfair to agree to it then get mad. If you think it's too high you should email the seller before you bid and see if they can ship it cheaper. I know what you're saying about not knowing how much it cost, but you could have checked into it and decided whether to go through with the transaction or not. JMO.




I agree on agreeing to disagree.....

Tho, I have a question...

If I am a seller and playing by the rules... and NOT overcharging on 
shipping..... Should I NOT expect the OTHER sellers to play by the same set of rules????

I REALLY do put my money where my mouth is on this....

I sell on a separate ID than my buying ID....

MY listing states that if shipping should cost less, than I will refund that amount....

Of course, MOST of the time, I take HUGE hits on my shipping...
as shipping from Sweden is VERY expensive.....

---------------


when I agree to buy from a seller... I assume that they are honest and 
play by the same rules as other sellers.....

Of COURSE due to selers like the ones I had dealings with.....
Ebay NOW charges FVF on shipping.....

NOW.... Those people whom YOU think I should have given 5 stars to....
have now cost YOU an additional FEE on FVF on shipping.....

They did NOT hurt me at the time.... other than a ONE time fee of 
overcharging of shipping......OK.. so around  $30..... 

They REALLY hurt OTHER sellers..... and NOT to the tune of a ONE time fee
either..... BUT... a long running fee of shipping FVF.....

I would think you should be more upset with a cheating seller than a 
BUYER who did not know the shipping costs.......




LYING and cheating your buyers,  is NO WAY to earn 5 stars across....

and that is just my opinion.....


----------



## MarneeB

JustAgUrL said:


> I agree on agreeing to disagree.....
> 
> Tho, I have a question...
> 
> If I am a seller and playing by the rules... and NOT overcharging on
> shipping..... Should I NOT expect the OTHER sellers to play by the same set of rules????
> 
> I REALLY do put my money where my mouth is on this....
> 
> I sell on a separate ID than my buying ID....
> 
> MY listing states that if shipping should cost less, than I will refund that amount....
> 
> Of course, MOST of the time, I take HUGE hits on my shipping...
> as shipping from Sweden is VERY expensive.....
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> when I agree to buy from a seller... I assume that they are honest and
> play by the same rules as other sellers.....
> 
> Of COURSE due to selers like the ones I had dealings with.....
> Ebay NOW charges FVF on shipping.....
> 
> NOW.... Those people whom YOU think I should have given 5 stars to....
> have now cost YOU an additional FEE on FVF on shipping.....
> 
> They did NOT hurt me at the time.... other than a ONE time fee of
> overcharging of shipping......OK.. so around $30.....
> 
> They REALLY hurt OTHER sellers..... and NOT to the tune of a ONE time fee
> either..... BUT... a long running fee of shipping FVF.....
> 
> I would think you should be more upset with a cheating seller than a
> BUYER who did not know the shipping costs.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LYING and cheating your buyers, is NO WAY to earn 5 stars across....
> 
> and that is just my opinion.....


 

Of course all sellers should follow the same set of rules on ebay. If I'm shopping on ebay and see a seller that I know is charging too much for shipping I will usually hit the 'back' button, I simply choose to not deal with them. I don't get upset about it either way. When I buy I look at the price and the shipping charge together and decide if I want to pay that total amount for the item. I don't seperate the shipping and punish my seller(s) if they overcharge since it was me that decided to buy and pay. 


I'll leave things at that since we'll probably both just keep repeating the same things.


----------



## Tebus

Can we start a stupid bidders list? I swear this bidder today took the cake. She first offered to buy one of my bags for a lot less if it doesn't sell, I told her the amount I was willing to do a BIN at. Her next message was about an extra strap that the bag comes with, that was both in the pictures and in the description. Her next message was asking me if we could negotiate on the price of the bag after the auction ended, and I stated again the price I was ready to let it go for, plus shipping. Her next message asked if "plus shipping" meant free shipping. I told her no, and I listed it as a BIN anyway at the price we agreed to.


----------



## love4mom

Tebus said:


> Can we start a stupid bidders list? I swear this bidder today took the cake. She first offered to buy one of my bags for a lot less if it doesn't sell, I told her the amount I was willing to do a BIN at. Her next message was about an extra strap that the bag comes with, that was both in the pictures and in the description. Her next message was asking me if we could negotiate on the price of the bag after the auction ended, and I stated again the price I was ready to let it go for, plus shipping. Her next message asked if "plus shipping" meant free shipping. I told her no, and I listed it as a BIN anyway at the price we agreed to.



Personally, I would block her now or cancel her bid.


----------



## BeenBurned

JustAgUrL said:


> I miss spoke....
> 
> what I meant is, sellers who insist on the MOST expensive shipping option....
> 
> Like when a seller uses Express International for shipping
> a small and inexpensive item....
> 
> Like one seller... I loved a pair of FOLD up earmuffs....
> 
> So, these would fit in a VERY small bubble envelope....
> and he was asking like $20 for them.....
> 
> BUT, when he quoted me shipping, it was around $45 .....
> 
> this was also before the Postal cost increase....
> so, to REALLY ship these... in a reasonable fashion...
> it would *have cost around $9.... for First Class
> and NOT more than $15 for Priority International....*
> 
> I would have been FINE with $25.....
> 
> BUT, to go strait for Express... on an item so small and inexpensive....
> That just put a sour taste in my mouth.....
> 
> 
> 
> and just so some can understand why I am so against International Express...
> 
> For one.. it cost an INSANE amount of money....* like 3 to 4 times what First Class would cost... that is on many items....
> *
> Express, does NOT get to Sweden or many parts of Europe faster....
> 
> BUT,
> here in many countries in Europe, when an item is shipped
> Priority International..... NOT only is it FULLY tracked to my door....
> I also have to show ID and sign for the package in person...
> 
> YET... Many sellers think that Priority is only tracked within the USA...
> and that is just NOT true.... as I have explained...


You have several misunderstandings with USPS shipping.

The reason sellers use express mail or regular priority mail (NOT flat rate envelope or small flat rate box) is because those are the ONLY trackable methods.

You need to understand that your sellers don't know you, they don't know  whether you're honest or not and they have to do what's necessary to  protect themselves in the event a buyer claims non-receipt. 

ALthough you bought earmuffs and they could be shipped less expensively as first class or in the priority SFRB or FRE, those methods don't track. So whether you receive the item and claim not to have gotten it, or if it really did get lost in the mail, your sellers would lose a dispute for INR.

It has nothing to do with the speed with which you receive your item and the sellers aren't gouging on shipping. They're simply shipping by a trackable method and international trackable shipping doesn't come cheap. 

For example, in the example of your earmuffs, using a shipping weight of 8 oz., the current prices for trackable shipping to Sweden would be: 
Priority (by weight):                                                                        $38.00 (post office price) or $36.86 (online price) 
Express (flat rate envelope): $44.95

^^^^ These are the cheapest TRACKABLE methods.

Here's the USPS link. You're welcome to compare prices and the services provided by each shipping method.
http://ircalc.usps.com/?country=10411


----------



## meandmylouis

^^^^This absolutely! For those buyers outside the USA who misunderstanding about USPS shipping services and prices.
Small item can be placed inside a flat rate envelope priority mail. But that is NOT track able. And to ship that earmuffs to Europe will cost almost $40 with priority mail with tracking that traceable until delivered. The Flat rate envelope cost $24 but NOT traceable. I shipped gift to my nieces in Holland with flat rate envelope because they are family. For item I sold, I need to be protected. As seller, I will NEVER ship anything without being able to track it.


----------



## JustAgUrL

meandmylouis said:


> ^^^^This absolutely! For those buyers outside the USA who misunderstanding about USPS shipping services and prices.
> Small item can be placed inside a flat rate envelope priority mail. But that is NOT track able. And to ship that earmuffs to Europe will cost almost $40 with priority mail with tracking that traceable until delivered. The Flat rate envelope cost $24 but NOT traceable. I shipped gift to my nieces in Holland with flat rate envelope because they are family. For item I sold, I need to be protected. As seller, I will NEVER ship anything without being able to track it.




for one.... this was before the shipping price increase .... this was last winter... when it would have cost at the MOST $16 to ship those earmuffs via 
Priority.... and most likely, closer to $10..... WITH tracking etc..... 

and I KNOW the shipping methods and prices like the back of my hand....

I have roughly 45 items shipped to me EVERY month...
 to ship them Priority would not have come CLOSE to costing the $38 he was charging.... ....
and I mean Priority in a small box as they were small....
NOT Priority Flat Rate box.... Just packed in own box and shipped Priority....

That is fully trackable to my door and requires me to sign for them.....

So, NO... I am NOT one of those buyers who do not know the prices
and misunderstand USPS shipping methods and rates....

Of course NOW.... I will NOT buy from a seller who charges $45 to ship ANYTHING to me....  other than MAYBE a pair of boots.... Cuz that is the 
ONLY things that would cost $45 to ship....

NOW.... I KNOW what the prices are .... I hit the back button....

I am also a seller... and my buyers TRUST me that I am not gouging them on 
the shipping price.....

when you are new, and just moved to another country.... It is impossible to 
KNOW what the prices are.... and have NO OTHER way than to trust the sellers
that they are not going to take advantage of you and your ignorance of the 
actual shipping prices....

Like I said... NOW... I just won't buy from those sellers.... I do hit the back button..... 

I have also found that it is near IMPOSSIBLE to get an accurate shipping 
quote from USPS  web site...


----------



## BeenBurned

Trackable shipping for priority mail was never (in the last 4 years) $16. The only shipping that would have been that inexpensive is FRE and SFRB and they are not trackable and the seller does not have proof of delivery.

As for accuracy of calculating prices on USPS, your statement is wrong. If you know the weight of the item, you get exact shipping costs.


----------



## shinymagpie

JustAgUrL said:


> I miss spoke....
> 
> what I meant is, sellers who insist on the MOST expensive shipping option....
> 
> Like when a seller uses Express International for shipping
> a small and inexpensive item....
> 
> Like one seller... I loved a pair of FOLD up earmuffs....
> 
> So, these would fit in a VERY small bubble envelope....
> and he was asking like $20 for them.....
> 
> BUT, when he quoted me shipping, it was around $45 .....
> 
> this was also before the Postal cost increase....
> so, to REALLY ship these... in a reasonable fashion...
> it would have cost around $9.... for First Class
> and NOT more than $15 for Priority International....
> 
> I would have been FINE with $25.....
> 
> BUT, to go strait for Express... on an item so small and inexpensive....
> That just put a sour taste in my mouth.....
> 
> 
> 
> and just so some can understand why I am so against International Express...
> 
> For one.. it cost an INSANE amount of money.... like 3 to 4 times what First Class would cost... that is on many items....
> 
> Express, does NOT get to Sweden or many parts of Europe faster....
> In fact, it can take a week longer for an item shipped Express, vs an item
> shipped First Class.....
> 
> 
> I am not sure that many i the USA know this, BUT,
> here in many countries in Europe, when an item is shipped
> Priority International..... NOT only is it FULLY tracked to my door....
> I also have to show ID and sign for the package in person...
> 
> THis is the case for many countries in Europe...
> 
> YET... Many sellers think that Priority is only tracked within the USA...
> and that is just NOT true.... as I have explained...
> 
> Fact is.... there are many countries in EU that have faster and more reliable postal service than the USA.....
> and really... we hate being treated like Italy.....
> 
> I know that Italy has a corrupt system,, and many packages go missing
> and they have customs slow downs......
> 
> Still.... I do NOT want sellers to treat me as if I live there and insist on
> the most expensive shipping option.....
> 
> 
> That is a HUGE turn off, and will make me hit the back button.....



I ship everything by Express. From Japan to anywhere, Express is cheaper and faster than other methods once a package weighs over 500g. Anything more than JPY6000 can't be shipped by Registered Mail without insurance. Some items would cost JPY3500 to send by Registered Mail, but only JPY2200 to send by Express. I am sure this applies to other mail systems too.

I am a Top Rated Seller. If I don't put tracking on over 90% of my items within 24 hours, I lose my discount on fees that I pay each month. 

If you are not a Top Rated Seller, you would not be aware of the pressures on sellers to meet these performance requirements. As far as I am concerned, I expect buyers to read the details on shipping. I never gouge on shipping and only charge the real cost.

For what it is worth, I compared my USA sales, which in general, do not attract any VAT because their limit is $200 before tax, to the DSRs from my buyers in Europe and some other countries. The US based buyers do not complain about the cost of my shipping or my item descriptions. The non-USA buyers rated down my shipping costs and the item condition. That to me, makes it very clear that they are blaming my item for the import taxes they pay to their government. There is no difference in the quality of the items or how I handle or package them. Everything gets declared straight down the line. 

I know you have tough shipping conditions there, but is that any reason for someone like me to have to alter my practices?


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> If you are not a Top Rated Seller, you would not be aware of the pressures on sellers to meet these performance requirements. As far as I am concerned, I expect buyers to read the details on shipping. I never gouge on shipping and only charge the real cost.
> 
> 
> I know you have tough shipping conditions there, but is that any reason for someone like me to have to alter my practices?


----------



## meandmylouis

shinymagpie said:


> I ship everything by Express. From Japan to anywhere, Express is cheaper and faster than other methods once a package weighs over 500g. Anything more than JPY6000 can't be shipped by Registered Mail without insurance. Some items would cost JPY3500 to send by Registered Mail, but only JPY2200 to send by Express. I am sure this applies to other mail systems too.
> 
> I am a Top Rated Seller. If I don't put tracking on over 90% of my items within 24 hours, I lose my discount on fees that I pay each month.
> 
> If you are not a Top Rated Seller, you would not be aware of the pressures on sellers to meet these performance requirements. As far as I am concerned, I expect buyers to read the details on shipping. I never gouge on shipping and only charge the real cost.
> 
> For what it is worth, I compared my USA sales, which in general, do not attract any VAT because their limit is $200 before tax, to the DSRs from my buyers in Europe and some other countries. The US based buyers do not complain about the cost of my shipping or my item descriptions. The non-USA buyers rated down my shipping costs and the item condition. That to me, makes it very clear that they are blaming my item for the import taxes they pay to their government. There is no difference in the quality of the items or how I handle or package them. Everything gets declared straight down the line.
> 
> I know you have tough shipping conditions there, but is that any reason for someone like me to have to alter my practices?



I bought mostly from Japan sellers. Shipping super fast, like 4 days from Japan to my door! 
Some sellers there shipped free via EMS worldwide and the price of goods still very reasonable. I don't understand how they can afford it.


----------



## Bratty1919

meandmylouis said:


> I bought mostly from Japan sellers. Shipping super fast, like 4 days from Japan to my door!
> Some sellers there shipped free via EMS worldwide and the price of goods still very reasonable. *I don't understand how they can afford it*.



It may be built into their prices. Or if they are large-volume sellers, they sometimes have hefty discounts, too


----------



## Bratty1919

shinymagpie said:


> I ship everything by Express. From Japan to anywhere, Express is cheaper and faster than other methods once a package weighs over 500g. Anything more than JPY6000 can't be shipped by Registered Mail without insurance. Some items would cost JPY3500 to send by Registered Mail, but only JPY2200 to send by Express. I am sure this applies to other mail systems too.
> 
> *I am a Top Rated Seller. If I don't put tracking on over 90% of my items within 24 hours, I lose my discount on fees that I pay each month.*
> 
> *If you are not a Top Rated Seller, you would not be aware of the pressures on sellers to meet these performance requirements. As far as I am concerned, I expect buyers to read the details on shipping. I never gouge on shipping and only charge the real cost.*
> 
> For what it is worth, I compared my USA sales, which in general, do not attract any VAT because their limit is $200 before tax, to the DSRs from my buyers in Europe and some other countries. The US based buyers do not complain about the cost of my shipping or my item descriptions. The non-USA buyers rated down my shipping costs and the item condition. That to me, makes it very clear that they are blaming my item for the import taxes they pay to their government. There is no difference in the quality of the items or how I handle or package them. Everything gets declared straight down the line.
> 
> I know you have tough shipping conditions there, but is that any reason for someone like me to have to alter my practices?



+2!
I recently lost my TRS status because I didn't ship an item to Europe fast enough- the buyer decided to tell me (after the sale) how much I was going to charge her for shipping. By the time it was ironed out, I had fallen below 90% on my shipping percentage. Oh well!


----------



## meandmylouis

Bratty1919 said:


> It may be built into their prices. Or if they are large-volume sellers, they sometimes have hefty discounts, too



Right, and I asked one seller, he said he takes very small profit for each item. He is one of the large-volume seller.


----------



## shinymagpie

Pet peeve. Buyer who dings shipping star when the box shows that the item cost $24 to ship but they only had to pay $17 of it. Moral of the day: run DSR reports everyday, so you know who to block for the future.


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Pet peeve. Buyer who dings shipping star when the box shows that the item cost $24 to ship but they only had to pay $17 of it. Moral of the day: run DSR reports everyday, so you know who to block for the future.


Sometimes it can take 24-36 hours for the DSRs to update. If someone leaves feedback on a Tuesday, I suggest waiting till Thursday to run the report. If you run it too soon, it might be inaccurate. (I have found that in the past, it can show all 5-stars; then a day later, you see lower ratings for the same buyer.)


----------



## shinymagpie

BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes it can take 24-36 hours for the DSRs to update. If someone leaves feedback on a Tuesday, I suggest waiting till Thursday to run the report. If you run it too soon, it might be inaccurate. (I have found that in the past, it can show all 5-stars; then a day later, you see lower ratings for the same buyer.)



I know what you mean about having to wait.  We did wait the 24 hours, plus ran reports to exclude by date of transaction. As we only had one person ding us a few months ago, then all straight 5 stars after that. No one else has left feedback in 3 days, so it makes it clear when suddenly the score gets dinged. Plus they left snipy feedbay for others anyway. So they are blocked.


----------



## love4mom

shinymagpie said:


> Pet peeve. Buyer who dings shipping star when the box shows that the item cost $24 to ship but they only had to pay $17 of it. Moral of the day: run DSR reports everyday, so you know who to block for the future.



That is why it is a good idea to NOT check off the box that says "show the postage" (that is only if you print the labels electronically).


----------



## agalarowicz

love4mom said:


> That is why it is a good idea to NOT check off the box that says "show the postage" (that is only if you print the labels electronically).


but in that case above they obviously didn't care that shipping was more expensive than what they were charged. they'd probably ding stars regardless


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:


> Pet peeve. Buyer who dings shipping star when the box shows that the item cost $24 to ship but they only had to pay $17 of it. Moral of the day: run DSR reports everyday, so you know who to block for the future.





love4mom said:


> That is why it is a good idea to NOT check off the box that says "show the postage" (that is only if you print the labels electronically).



Useful for US based buyers to know. For me, I am using eBay.com, but can't use the built in shipping label systems, as my address is outside the USA. I do all mine manually and enter the tracking direct to PayPal. There is no eBay system in Japan. 



agalarowicz said:


> but in that case above they obviously didn't care that shipping was more expensive than what they were charged. they'd probably ding stars regardless



True.  if they cared, they would have had to go the extra step and compare the price in yen on the packet and what I charged, and then done the exchange rate between the yen and the USD. There is no place or opportunity to write the postal cost in USD on the packaging. I'd love to gently point this out to them, but I cannot grill them on their DSRs left.


----------



## vernis-lover

shinymagpie said:


> True. if they cared, they would have had to go the extra step and compare the price in yen on the packet and what I charged, and then done the exchange rate between the yen and the USD. There is no place or opportunity to write the postal cost in USD on the packaging. I'd love to gently point this out to them, but I cannot grill them on their DSRs left.


 
I'm not entirely sure it would make a difference as people seem to rate P&P charges on what they *THINK* the PO should charge rather than what they DO charge!


----------



## le_sept

I do think eBay should require all buyers to pay immediately just like they would on any other website when making a purchase. It's frustrating just waiting for the payment.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Buyers who back out of paying after winning, buyers who hound you to get shipping fees for overseas, and ask you to add their country, pretend they want the item and then never bid or buy the item. I block them now if they irritate me and waste my time. I dont need these losers, i have fabulous things to sell and great buyers when they do sell.


----------



## mutedfaith

Demanding buyers! I have gotten 10 messages in 2 days. 

First they want to know if I'm currently using the bag I'm trying to sell (NO, it's listed brand new)
Then they asked how many times I used it (I just messaged it was brand new! It's a bag I regret buying but wasn't able to return)
Then they want to know the dimensions (Listed in the description)
Then they want to know if there is a back pocket (A clear photo of the back pocket is in the listing)
Then they ask if I'm willing to drive 2 hours to meet her (NO, also wtf)
Then they offer $130 for a brand new bag with a RRP of $425
And they also ask a bunch of random questions about how I found out about the designer, if I'm going to relist because no one bought the bag, and then the final message was offering the bag at the sale price I listed... $170. I bought it for $260 and I was going to accept my losses but you know what? I'd rather hold on to this bag for a few more months until I find the right buyer.

The icing on the cake is the only feedback they leave for sellers is negative. So how about nope nope nope I don't want to deal with you.


----------



## uadjit

starbunny said:


> Demanding buyers! I have gotten 10 messages in 2 days.
> 
> First they want to know if I'm currently using the bag I'm trying to sell (NO, it's listed brand new)
> Then they asked how many times I used it (I just messaged it was brand new! It's a bag I regret buying but wasn't able to return)
> Then they want to know the dimensions (Listed in the description)
> Then they want to know if there is a back pocket (A clear photo of the back pocket is in the listing)
> Then they ask if I'm willing to drive 2 hours to meet her (NO, also wtf)
> Then they offer $130 for a brand new bag with a RRP of $425
> And they also ask a bunch of random questions about how I found out about the designer, if I'm going to relist because no one bought the bag, and then the final message was offering the bag at the sale price I listed... $170. I bought it for $260 and I was going to accept my losses but you know what? I'd rather hold on to this bag for a few more months until I find the right buyer.
> 
> The icing on the cake is the only feedback they leave for sellers is negative. So how about nope nope nope I don't want to deal with you.


 Could you PM me this person's ID so I can put them on my BBL? Pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Bratty1919

^^ Me too!


----------



## Bling It

Sellers who don't answer questions!! I HATE that- grrrr


----------



## Spice Girl

starbunny said:


> Demanding buyers! I have gotten 10 messages in 2 days.
> 
> First they want to know if I'm currently using the bag I'm trying to sell (NO, it's listed brand new)
> Then they asked how many times I used it (I just messaged it was brand new! It's a bag I regret buying but wasn't able to return)
> Then they want to know the dimensions (Listed in the description)
> Then they want to know if there is a back pocket (A clear photo of the back pocket is in the listing)
> Then they ask if I'm willing to drive 2 hours to meet her (NO, also wtf)
> Then they offer $130 for a brand new bag with a RRP of $425
> And they also ask a bunch of random questions about how I found out about the designer, if I'm going to relist because no one bought the bag, and then the final message was offering the bag at the sale price I listed... $170. I bought it for $260 and I was going to accept my losses but you know what? I'd rather hold on to this bag for a few more months until I find the right buyer.
> 
> The icing on the cake is the only feedback they leave for sellers is negative. So how about nope nope nope I don't want to deal with you.



Buyers do not take time to read the description. They just want quick answers. I have asked questions Where the title is different from the actual description.


----------



## Spice Girl

Bling It said:


> Sellers who don't answer questions!! I HATE that- grrrr



I agree on that. Or once paid o e hears nothing from the seller. Like if the seller received the mo ey for an item, if he item was sent, delivery confirmation number.


----------



## Spice Girl

I HATE it when buyers do purchase a delivery confirmation. But now the post office atomically will add in the delivery confirmation numbers. That is a great idea.


----------



## Bling It

Spice Girl said:


> I agree on that. Or once paid o e hears nothing from the seller. Like if the seller received the mo ey for an item, if he item was sent, delivery confirmation number.



I hate it when you just hear nothing at all, and they don't mark the item as sent. Finally I'll message them and ask if my parcel has been sent, and usually either get a rude 'Yes', or an excuse why it hasn't been done yet. I really don't understand it. I'm both a buyer, and a seller, and I always keep my buyers informed, every step of the way. Common courtesy isn't too much to expect I don't think.


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers who state: 1000000% authentic. WTF? It's either real or not. You can't go over 100%. :weird:


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Could you PM me this person's ID so I can put them on my BBL? Pretty, pretty please?





Bratty1919 said:


> ^^ Me too!


Me three!


----------



## uadjit

MarneeB said:


> Sellers who state: 1000000% authentic. WTF? It's either real or not. You can't go over 100%. :weird:


ITA. I hate that. Adding extra zeroes doesn't make it authentic-er.


----------



## Tropigal3

I'm so SICK & TIRED of buyers who don't pay!  SICK of it!!!  :censor:


----------



## Fiery_di

sanatra said:


> Bait and switch buyers. I don't know if I attract them or what. They file SNAD and I get a completely different item returned. UGH!



I think I had this recently! :O

I sold a red woven leather 'Witchery' handbag to a buyer & a few days later she sent photos of said item with parts of weave coming away & funny white flecks with some of the joins of weave!  I SWEAR I inspected this ruthlessly and the 'pre loved' titled bag was in pristine condition!  I agreed to her returning it for a full refund as I have 100% unflawed rating...  I think I've been had!


----------



## Fiery_di

Tropigal3 said:


> I'm so SICK & TIRED of buyers who don't pay!  SICK of it!!!  :censor:



I hear ya!  I've had 12 in the past 3 months!


----------



## gingerwong

1)Advertising the item as authentic and that you need to trust them. When you ask for more pictures they refuse to give you anymore because it is Authentic, what about the buyer satisfaction.

2)Not truly disclosing all the information, ie. rip at the side and they cover it up by taking different angles of the item without showing the rip.

3)When you have a submit best offer and the seller doesn't reply and leaves you hanging for 2 days (meanwhile you could of acted on another one but leaves you binded with this one if they do except your offer).  Either accept it or don't, don't leave someone hanging.  I actually had to ask someone (funny they read their email but not the best offer) and they said yes to my offer.  

4) Unreasonable request, I won the auction but I can't pay for it now because pay day is 5 days away (well seriously, if you don't have the money then don't bid, simple as that)

5)Unreasonable feedback, someone didn't read the description of size/dimensions properly but yet neg you because it doesn't fit. If you never tried a certain brand don't bid until you go to the store and try it on, jeans/shoes all fit differently with different designers and styles!


----------



## MarneeB

Fiery_di said:


> I hear ya!  I've had 12 in the past 3 months!


 


Wow! That's a LOT! I've been selling for 13 years now and have had maybe 3 that haven't paid.


----------



## Fiery_di

MarneeB said:


> Wow! That's a LOT! I've been selling for 13 years now and have had maybe 3 that haven't paid.



I've been on there since 04, and have to say these past few months have been horrendous in terms of buyer activity (more like 'non' activity) and fail to pays..

How's business been for you so far this year?


----------



## julietdeltalima

1. Sellers who don't provide measurements for clothes, especially if they make some useless observation like "might be best for a medium." What's that supposed to mean? Depending on the brand--and, in most cases, depending on the individual item, even from the same brand/label--I could be anything from an extra-small to a large!

2. Sellers who take up all the space in the title with nonsense like "OO LA LA! ADORABLE AND SEXY! RED-HOT PRADA SKIRT!" and don't include the size, so I have to go all the way  into the listing to find out that it's a 46 and would thus probably fall around my ankles if I tried to wear it.

3. Sellers who throw in so many unrelated designers' names (to generate initial-interest confusion and come up where they're not wanted in search results) that one can't readily determine what brand the item actually is. 

4. Sellers who don't seem to recognize that Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs are two different lines. Ditto Akris/Akris Punto, Alberta Ferretti/Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti, Ralph Lauren/Lauren, Dolce and Gabbana/D&G, etc. 

5. Sellers who overpackage stuff to the point of absurdity (shoes sealed in Tyvek envelopes, sealed in another Tyvek envelope, wrapped in 10 feet of taped-shut bubble wrap, in a box taped so aggressively I can't slide a blade in to slice it open) and make it difficult to OPEN THE PACKAGE without having to worry that one will damage the item inside. The stupidest example I can think of is the person who sent me a canvas duffel bag--an item made entirely of cloth and thus NOT BREAKABLE--in an enormous box filled to the brim with Styrofoam packing peanuts, with THE DUFFEL BAG ITSELF stuffed full of them! I ended up having to take the whole thing outside and open it on the patio to keep little bits of Styrofoam from getting all over the house (and being eaten by the cat), and then VACUUM THE BAG inside and out to get rid of the static-clinging bits. I'm still shaking my head over that one a couple of years after the fact.


----------



## BeenBurned

julietdeltalima said:


> 5. Sellers who overpackage stuff to the point of absurdity (shoes sealed in Tyvek envelopes, sealed in another Tyvek envelope, wrapped in 10 feet of taped-shut bubble wrap, in a box taped so aggressively I can't slide a blade in to slice it open) and make it difficult to OPEN THE PACKAGE without having to worry that one will damage the item inside. The stupidest example I can think of is the person who sent me a canvas duffel bag--an item made entirely of cloth and thus NOT BREAKABLE--in an enormous box filled to the brim with Styrofoam packing peanuts, with THE DUFFEL BAG ITSELF stuffed full of them! I ended up having to take the whole thing outside and open it on the patio to keep little bits of Styrofoam from getting all over the house (and being eaten by the cat), and then VACUUM THE BAG inside and out to get rid of the static-clinging bits. I'm still shaking my head over that one a couple of years after the fact.


Most of your complaints are (IMO) completely valid, but there are varying opinions on this one. 

The way you've described the package you received is exactly as described by someone who posts here and how she packages her items.

While the canvas bag's packing (as you've described) may have been overkill, and while I understand that you're afraid of cutting into the item when opening packages, if you've ever received an item that was improperly packaged and thus, broken, damaged, missing from the carton, etc., you'll understand why good sellers want to wrap their items in such a way that the buyer won't be disappointed.

Many of us have gotten broken glassware when adequate packing peanuts and bubble wrap weren't used. Or we've received leather bags with corners scuffed, scratched or otherwise dinged because although not breakable weren't adequately wrapped to prevent them from rattling around in the box. 

OTOH, others have received packages that appeared to have been run over by a Mack truck, yet the contents inside were intact because the seller took care to protect it. 

Remember, unless items are clearly marked as "fragile," USPS, UPS, Fedex, etc employees handle thousands of packages daily. They can't take the time to individually and gently pick up each item and gently place it on the skid for its next stop. Time is money to those companies. 

This is sort of an example that sellers are damned if they do and damned if they don't.


----------



## tutushopper

BeenBurned said:


> Most of your complaints are (IMO) completely valid, but there are varying opinions on this one.
> 
> The way you've described the package you received is exactly as described by someone who posts here and how she packages her items.
> 
> While the canvas bag's packing (as you've described) may have been overkill, and while I understand that you're afraid of cutting into the item when opening packages, if you've ever received an item that was improperly packaged and thus, broken, damaged, missing from the carton, etc., you'll understand why good sellers want to wrap their items in such a way that the buyer won't be disappointed.
> 
> Many of us have gotten broken glassware when adequate packing peanuts and bubble wrap weren't used. Or we've received leather bags with corners scuffed, scratched or otherwise dinged because although not breakable weren't adequately wrapped to prevent them from rattling around in the box.
> 
> OTOH, others have received packages that appeared to have been run over by a Mack truck, yet the contents inside were intact because the seller took care to protect it.
> 
> Remember, unless items are clearly marked as "fragile," USPS, UPS, Fedex, etc employees handle thousands of packages daily. They can't take the time to individually and gently pick up each item and gently place it on the skid for its next stop. Time is money to those companies.
> 
> This is sort of an example that sellers are damned if they do and damned if they don't.



+1 (plus sometimes the ones marked "fragile" are the very ones driven over with the trucks!)


----------



## GGee

You guys sound like pros!!  The only pet peeve I have is a seller not disclosing that they smoke. Then they get mad when you ask if they smoke and if the item they are smelling, smells like smoke. This one buyer was so insulted that I asked. She said I was discriminating against smokers. I just have kids with asthma and do not want to purchase an item that smells of cigarettes.


----------



## BV_fan

Sellers that price their items based on what they paid (or overpaid) and not on what the market would pay (hence, seeing the listing appear again and again with the same price)


----------



## moxie799

BV_fan said:


> Sellers that price their items based on what they paid (or overpaid) and not on what the market would pay (hence, seeing the listing appear again and again with the same price)


While I understand your point, I just have to say that there's a reason some sellers do this.

I do this with the items I sell.... But then again, my items may be out of the norm compared to the rest of e*ay, depending on what category you're referring to. I'll price my New with Tag designer goods based on what I paid, so that I won't lose money on the sale, and I know eventually the right buyer will come along and pay the price I'm asking. If I'm not in a rush to sell the item, then I don't mind holding out for weeks or even months for it to sell.


----------



## BeenBurned

BV_fan said:


> Sellers that price their items based on what they paid (or overpaid) and not on what the market would pay (hence, seeing the listing appear again and again with the same price)


To add to Moxie's response, buyers need to realize that ebay isn't just a huge garage sale where sellers are cleaning out their closets.

Some sellers are careful shoppers, tirelessly seeking out those treasures that were limited edition, discontinued, HTF, unusual colors, etc. and as a result, they're often able to sell their items at prices that far exceed original retail.

Another consideration is that many buyers look to ebay to find those items that they "need" but can no longer get. And they're willing to pay top dollar for those items. 

Those listings may sit unsold for many months awaiting the right buyer, but if you watch long enough, you'll see that eventually they do get sold and the buyer is tickled pink to have found that holy grail that she never thought she'd find. 

Because this is a capitalist society, sellers aim to make a profit and there's nothing illegal or immoral about it. An item is worth whatever a willing buyer thinks it's worth and what a willing seller will let it go for.


----------



## love4mom

I hate when a buyer waits a month after the Notice Was Left to notify me that their item has not arrived. Do you know how difficult it is to search for an item after there has been no tracking updates for several weeks? You know you bought something (and expensive for that matter), why wait for weeks to start checking on it?


----------



## love4mom

BeenBurned said:


> To add to Moxie's response, buyers need to realize that ebay isn't just a huge garage sale where sellers are cleaning out their closets.
> 
> Some sellers are careful shoppers, tirelessly seeking out those treasures that were limited edition, discontinued, HTF, unusual colors, etc. and as a result, they're often able to sell their items at prices that far exceed original retail.
> 
> Another consideration is that many buyers look to ebay to find those items that they "need" but can no longer get. And they're willing to pay top dollar for those items.
> 
> Those listings may sit unsold for many months awaiting the right buyer, but if you watch long enough, you'll see that eventually they do get sold and the buyer is tickled pink to have found that holy grail that she never thought she'd find.
> 
> Because this is a capitalist society, sellers aim to make a profit and there's nothing illegal or immoral about it. An item is worth whatever a willing buyer thinks it's worth and what a willing seller will let it go for.



SOOO TRUE!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay...I have had my fair share of NPB on auction style listings. But NOW I have one on a BIN. I know, I know, it's my own fault for not selecting the pay immediately option (with the ipad app I have to actually save the draft of my listing, then go back into it to make this option clickable...frustrating and I had a ton of listings so I forgot just this one). So I had someone (a reseller, not a newb) end my BIN auction on the 23rd and they have yet to pay. I have sent an invoice and have been patient (some people don't get paid until Friday, understandable) but if they do not pay tomorrow I am opening a case. 
I just think it is SO disrespectful to end my auction and then not even let me know that you will be more than 3 days late with payment. Might not even pay at all, so a huge waste of my time! >
I just needed to rant. From now on, I will make sure that option is selected. NPBs on auction style seems normal but having one on a BIN just seems so ridiculous to me. Grrrr!


----------



## Bling It

PickyCoachLover said:


> Okay...I have had my fair share of NPB on auction style listings. But NOW I have one on a BIN. I know, I know, it's my own fault for not selecting the pay immediately option (with the ipad app I have to actually save the draft of my listing, then go back into it to make this option clickable...frustrating and I had a ton of listings so I forgot just this one). So I had someone (a reseller, not a newb) end my BIN auction on the 23rd and they have yet to pay. I have sent an invoice and have been patient (some people don't get paid until Friday, understandable) but if they do not pay tomorrow I am opening a case.
> I just think it is SO disrespectful to end my auction and then not even let me know that you will be more than 3 days late with payment. Might not even pay at all, so a huge waste of my time! >
> I just needed to rant. From now on, I will make sure that option is selected. NPBs on auction style seems normal but having one on a BIN just seems so ridiculous to me. Grrrr!



I've had that happen also. Some buyers treat BIN like their watch list! They BIN to make sure no one else can snap up the item, then if they find something better, cheaper, or whatever, they just ignore the item they've bought.


----------



## Pi6let

Hi, I am new and don't really use this forum much but i am trying to start a new thread but can't seem too..

But i was wondering what I can do if i sold a chanel bag off ebay via paypal, buyer receives it and even says its lovely then files an unauthorised dispute!! I am so angry and dissapointed someone could be so deceitful as this money was supposed to suppot my maternity leave. So she has both the bag and money! $4k
What legal action can i take ? She is from u.s and I am in Australia.


----------



## Bling It

G'Day fellow Aussie! So did Paypal refund her money?? I don't understand how she has both the money and the bag. She should have returned the bag, and you'd need to receive it (in the same condition you sent it), before refunding her. What was her reason for wanting a refund?


----------



## Bratty1919

Pi6let said:


> Hi, I am new and don't really use this forum much but i am trying to start a new thread but can't seem too..
> 
> But i was wondering what I can do if i sold a chanel bag off ebay via paypal, buyer receives it and even says its lovely then files an unauthorised dispute!! I am so angry and dissapointed someone could be so deceitful as this money was supposed to suppot my maternity leave. So she has both the bag and money! $4k
> What legal action can i take ? She is from u.s and I am in Australia.



Do she file the dispute with PayPal or her credit card?


----------



## MarneeB

This is one of the reasons you should never go outside of ebay.


----------



## Bling It

MarneeB said:


> This is one of the reasons you should never go outside of ebay.



Now I'm even more confused. When she said sold a bag "Off eBay", I thought she meant from/thru eBay. I think we need more info, and some clarification.


----------



## Pi6let

No, i had it listed on ebay, she offered to pay via paypal if i could give her a discount, so i said ok.
Then i sent the item to her paypal verified address, used tracking and insurance.
She mesgs me on ebay saying she received it and loves it.
Then 2 days later files an unauthorised charge on her cc with paypal.
Paypal took the funds out of my account and has the money 'held'.
I provide all documentation to prove shipping and delivery confirmation, attache all her messages via ebay to me saying she received the bag.
I call up paypal everyday and each tine they tell me since its outside ebay i have bo protection.
They wont eveb present my evidence to her cred card company to prove she authorised the payment and has received the bag.
Buyer contacted me 3 days ago saying it was all a misunderstanding, she called paypal to close dispute , but then i call paypal to see why money is still held and they confirm she never made any contact with paypal. Liar...
So i keep messaging over the last 3 days via email and ebay and no response! Im ver angry someone could do this. Her ebay id has positive feedbacks. And when she first replied to say it was all a misunderstanding, she even said that she was an honest person blah blah, not out to hurt me etc... But obviously its all BS as she never even call paypal to clear it up and now doesnt even respond to my messages! Paypal keeps saying i have no protection n most likely i will lose the money and bag


----------



## Pi6let

Oh, when i say "off ebay" i meant she asked if i could give her a discount if she paid straight to paypal and not via ebay.
Why do such ppl exist its very saddening


----------



## Bling It

Pi6let said:


> No, i had it listed on ebay, she offered to pay via paypal if i could give her a discount, so i said ok.
> Then i sent the item to her paypal verified address, used tracking and insurance.
> She mesgs me on ebay saying she received it and loves it.
> Then 2 days later files an unauthorised charge on her cc with paypal.
> Paypal took the funds out of my account and has the money 'held'.
> I provide all documentation to prove shipping and delivery confirmation, attache all her messages via ebay to me saying she received the bag.
> I call up paypal everyday and each tine they tell me since its outside ebay i have bo protection.
> They wont eveb present my evidence to her cred card company to prove she authorised the payment and has received the bag.
> Buyer contacted me 3 days ago saying it was all a misunderstanding, she called paypal to close dispute , but then i call paypal to see why money is still held and they confirm she never made any contact with paypal. Liar...
> So i keep messaging over the last 3 days via email and ebay and no response! Im ver angry someone could do this. Her ebay id has positive feedbacks. And when she first replied to say it was all a misunderstanding, she even said that she was an honest person blah blah, not out to hurt me etc... But obviously its all BS as she never even call paypal to clear it up and now doesnt even respond to my messages! Paypal keeps saying i have no protection n most likely i will lose the money and bag



But it she did buy thru eBay! I don't get how Paypal are saying its outside of eBay if you had it listed on eBay, and she bought it from the eBay listing. Do you mean she asked you to cancel your eBay listing, and she'd privately send the money to your Paypal account? If so, I'm sorry, but it sounds like she was out to scam you from the start. I would do exactly what you're doing, and provide Paypal, eBay, everyone, all messages, documentation etc. I would also be doing everything possible to get your bag back if this claim she has filed isn't lifted. Some people are so shady. Keep us posted if you can, and I'm so sorry this happened to you, it sucks!


----------



## Bling It

Pi6let said:


> Oh, when i say "off ebay" i meant she asked if i could give her a discount if she paid straight to paypal and not via ebay.
> Why do such ppl exist its very saddening



Sorry, this post must have popped up while I was writing my reply. It sounds like this was her plan all along. She gets the bag for free. Chances are, she will resell and dies this a lot un spider different ID's. keep sending copies of EVERYTHING to Paypal. It sounds like they're your only chance of getting your money back. You have loads of proof that you not only sent the bag, but that she received it and was happy with it, so hopefully Paypal will find in your favour.


----------



## Pi6let

Yes she asked me to cancel listing after after she paid direct to paypal.
I really hope
Paypal does the right thing with all ghe evidence i have given but it doesnt sound too good when talking to paypal on the phone , ive been googling this heaps and it seems alot of sellers end up losing both the bag and money.
Such a shame there are people like that in this world. If they cant afford the bag they shouldnt buy it full stop


----------



## Bling It

Pi6let said:


> Yes she asked me to cancel listing after after she paid direct to paypal.
> I really hope
> Paypal does the right thing with all ghe evidence i have given but it doesnt sound too good when talking to paypal on the phone , ive been googling this heaps and it seems alot of sellers end up losing both the bag and money.
> Such a shame there are people like that in this world. If they cant afford the bag they shouldnt buy it full stop



Yes, it definitely sounds like this was her plan all along. I can't believe how cunning and dishonest some people are. Definitely send all messages etc to Paypal, and make sure you keep copies for yourself. If you can, I'd see if anyone else knows about this buyer, and if she has done this before to other people. (You could look thru the thread dedicated to buyers to beware of/block). Like I said before, she probably has multiple ID's and does this often. Its so wrong, but sadly, its true. Have Paypal given you any idea when you'll have their verdict by? When you speak to paypal, do they sound to be sympathizing with you, or do you get the impression/feeling they're siding with the buyer?


----------



## Silversun

Today's pet peeve: I cannot believe how many people don't read the listing description. 

After being burned once with a newbie buyer who didn't read clear measurements, I listed a small item stating in huge letters the exact measurement AND retail price! And then about three people engaged in a bidding war that resulted in the item selling for 150% over retail. 

I messaged the winner asking whether she meant to bid this much, and she was like, oops, I didn't read the listing, can you please cancel my transaction. Which is fine, just... really annoying! I ended up making a Second Chance Offer to the 4th highest bidder because she seemed like the only person who had any sense and actually bid below retail. *headdesk*


----------



## Pi6let

They keep repeating over and over "i assure you our team is now working in this..." But 3 out of the 4 people i talked to at paypal sound uninterested. Maybe they get these calls all the time and are just de-sensitised. But yea it sounds like they always side with buyer because * oh no* the my supposedly had their account "frauded" and bought a bag a got it sent to their address. Ridiculous.


----------



## Bling It

Pi6let said:


> They keep repeating over and over "i assure you our team is now working in this..." But 3 out of the 4 people i talked to at paypal sound uninterested. Maybe they get these calls all the time and are just de-sensitised. But yea it sounds like they always side with buyer because * oh no* the my supposedly had their account "frauded" and bought a bag a got it sent to their address. Ridiculous.



So annoying. They can't be bothered digging to the truth, and most if the time, the scammer/thief wins to do it again to someone else! I would keep hounding Paypal with daily phone calls, and if possible, I'd get someone's name, so you can ask to speak to the same person each time. Then he/she will get to know you somewhat from your regular calls, and hopefully start to sympathise with you and then want to help you. It sounds like going thru Paypal is going to be your only chance of getting the money back, so I'd be doing whatever it takes to get them on my side.


----------



## shibumiflowers

It sure reads like a threat.  I agree with the others, don't give in to these feedback bullies.


----------



## Pi6let

Yay all!! She finally responded to all my threats of exposing her id on tpf, reporting her to police etc and finalllyyyy called up paypal to remove the dispute! Thank God!! Thank you for listening to me, your comments have been very supportive


----------



## etoile_30

Pi6let said:


> Yay all!! She finally responded to all my threats of exposing her id on tpf, reporting her to police etc and finalllyyyy called up paypal to remove the dispute! Thank God!! Thank you for listening to me, your comments have been very supportive



Great result - well done for fighting it and hope you're never in the same position again!


----------



## Pi6let

When does the drama ever end... Can you believe now she is threatening me saying she is going to file police reports and proceed legally because i 'threatened her'??? I only said i filed reports to scare her but never actually did anything. On what basis is she filing a police report against me?


----------



## tickedoffchick

Pi6let said:


> When does the drama ever end... Can you believe now she is threatening me saying she is going to file police reports and proceed legally because i 'threatened her'??? I only said i filed reports to scare her but never actually did anything. On what basis is she filing a police report against me?


Even if she did actually go through with making a police report, they'd probably just laugh and throw it in some drawer somewhere.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Nothing like the horror stories I see on here but gotta love the would be buyers who ask for ridiculous concessions, like, they need a week to pay, or can I sell it for 50 percent less? Seriously? And the buyers who keep asking question after question, then are like, "well I really love this but it's out of my budget right now...." Okay, thanks. 

I once had a buyer insist the Michael Michael Kors sandals I sold her (from Macy's, with the sticker on the box) were fake because they were stamped "made in China" on them and Kors is an AMERICAN brand.


----------



## Bling It

tickedoffchick said:


> Even if she did actually go through with making a police report, they'd probably just laugh and throw it in some drawer somewhere.



So glad she cancelled her original dispute. As for her second threat, I'd just laugh in her face (so to speak). I think she is very upset that she lost, and is bluffing. And, like you said, if she isn't bluffing, what will the police etc do? (Especially as you're in different countries). Once you get your money back, I'd completely ignore her!


----------



## anthrosphere

This idiot buyer who made me wait 9 days to pay, and when I realized I used the wrong email address on the listing, I tried to make him to cancel the transaction. It took him 3 hours to cancel it. I sent him 3 eBay invoices and waited 2 hours, then he emailed me back all "LOLing" saying that it is his turn to wait ,and that he's waiting for me to send him an INVOICE.

 I TOLD him I ALREADY DID. I found his email address and sent him a PayPal invoice. Now I'm STILL waiting for this stupid idiot to pay. God I hate this. WORST BUYER EVER! Obviously playing the waiting game because this retard thinks it's funny. I wished he had told me BEFOREHAND that he only uses Bill Me Later so I can block his butt. Now I'm trapped in this stupid waiting game of his. I rather just send him a cancel transaction thing and relist the item.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Pet peeves...
When a buyer buys an expensive purse and doesn't even ask a single question.  

Granted, I had a wonderful description and clear pics  ....  I don't know, I guess anytime I buy anything, I ask a few questions.  I guess I expect the same from buyers and surprised when they are so quiet.


----------



## Bratty1919

anthrosphere said:


> This idiot buyer who made me wait 9 days to pay, and when I realized I used the wrong email address on the listing, I tried to make him to cancel the transaction. It took him 3 hours to cancel it. I sent him 3 eBay invoices and waited 2 hours, then he emailed me back all "LOLing" saying that it is his turn to wait ,and that he's waiting for me to send him an INVOICE.
> 
> I TOLD him I ALREADY DID. I found his email address and sent him a PayPal invoice. Now I'm STILL waiting for this stupid idiot to pay. God I hate this. WORST BUYER EVER! Obviously playing the waiting game because this retard thinks it's funny. I wished he had told me BEFOREHAND that he only uses Bill Me Later so I can block his butt. Now I'm trapped in this stupid waiting game of his. I rather just send him a cancel transaction thing and relist the item.



Why let him off easy with a cancellation? I would file NPB.


----------



## Bratty1919

LoVeinLA said:


> Pet peeves...
> When a buyer buys an expensive purse and doesn't even ask a single question.
> 
> Granted, I had a wonderful description and clear pics  ....  I don't know, I guess anytime I buy anything, I ask a few questions.  I guess I expect the same from buyers and surprised when they are so quiet.



I guess I'm the opposite. I've had a few who asked a bunch of questions and then weren't satisfied when they got the item anyway....


----------



## anthrosphere

Bratty1919 said:


> Why let him off easy with a cancellation? I would file NPB.



SIIIIIIIIGH. He finally paid, at around 2:45 pm. Unfortunately I had to contact PayPal to get them to help me out with the payment issue, but they eventually sorted it out and I got the money pending in my stupid account. I eventually added him to my block list so I won't have this headache again. I was hoping to deposit it into my bank because I needed the money to pay off a bill, but I guess that has to wait until next week =(

Also, it turns out that I'm not eligible for seller protection for this transaction. FUU-ing great. -_-  I just hope everything goes well so I can have the money soon. I hate eBay. Who knew that Bill Me Later buyers are such PITA's? Just when a stupid, cheapo buyer who refuses to pay a measley $20 handbag was bad, this guy comes along and made things a whole lot worse for me. I'm done with eBay.


----------



## Bratty1919

anthrosphere said:


> SIIIIIIIIGH. He finally paid, at around 2:45 pm. Unfortunately I had to contact PayPal to get them to help me out with the payment issue, but they eventually sorted it out and I got the money pending in my stupid account. I eventually added him to my block list so I won't have this headache again. I was hoping to deposit it into my bank because I needed the money to pay off a bill, but I guess that has to wait until next week =(
> 
> Also, it turns out that I'm not eligible for seller protection for this transaction. FUU-ing great. -_-  I just hope everything goes well so I can have the money soon. I hate eBay. Who knew that Bill Me Later buyers are such PITA's? Just when a stupid, cheapo buyer who refuses to pay a measley $20 handbag was bad, this guy comes along and made things a whole lot worse for me. I'm done with eBay.



I think BML was just his excuse- I have used it before and none of my sellers have had any issues getting the money.


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm glad you had no problems with your BML buyers/sellers. He was my very first BML buyer so I wasn't prepared for it. I tried to sign up for BML but I wasn't eligible. I told him I couldn't sign up for it, so he told me to wait next week just to pay using regular PayPal. What? I just didn't get it. 9 days passed and I started getting really anxious. And then there's the dreaded HOURS of waiting just to resend the stupid money. Arrggh.

Well whatever. It's all over now so I'm just going to let it pass. I just hope he likes the damn item enough so I can take his money. After all the effort both of us went through, I hope he doesn't make things worse for me once it arrives. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LoVeinLA said:


> Pet peeves...
> When a buyer buys an expensive purse and doesn't even ask a single question.
> 
> Granted, I had a wonderful description and clear pics  ....  I don't know, I guess anytime I buy anything, I ask a few questions.  I guess I expect the same from buyers and surprised when they are so quiet.



 haha this made me laugh
I only ever ask questions if the listing is missing info or if pictures are unclear - I guess your listings are just perfect that's why no one asks questions!! 

I also ask questions if someone doesn't have a lot of feedback/newish to Ebay...


----------



## moxie799

anthrosphere said:


> I'm glad you had no problems with your BML buyers/sellers. He was my very first BML buyer so I wasn't prepared for it. I tried to sign up for BML but I wasn't eligible.* I told him I couldn't sign up for it, so he told me to wait next week just to pay using regular PayPal.* What? I just didn't get it. 9 days passed and I started getting really anxious. And then there's the dreaded HOURS of waiting just to resend the stupid money. Arrggh.
> 
> Well whatever. It's all over now so I'm just going to let it pass. I just hope he likes the damn item enough so I can take his money. After all the effort both of us went through, I hope he doesn't make things worse for me once it arrives. Crossing fingers.



Sorry to jump in here, but I'm confused.... were you trying to sign up for BML so the_ buyer_ could pay you through it?? Because that's not required....

BML is only applied from the buyer's perspective... it's a loan from paypal.... Sellers aren't really affected by buyers using BML, because the way the transaction works is the buyer pays using BML, the seller receives full payment via PP, and then PP bills the buyer in increments, just like a credit card or loan.

At any rate, sorry you had to go through this.... selling is so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## anthrosphere

moxie799 said:


> Sorry to jump in here, but I'm confused.... were you trying to sign up for BML so the_ buyer_ could pay you through it?? Because that's not required....
> 
> BML is only applied from the buyer's perspective... it's a loan from paypal.... Sellers aren't really affected by buyers using BML, because the way the transaction works is the buyer pays using BML, the seller receives full payment via PP, and then PP bills the buyer in increments, just like a credit card or loan.
> 
> At any rate, sorry you had to go through this.... selling is so frustrating sometimes!



Yes, that's right. The buyer told me he couldn't pay BML because I somehow blocked it? I tried googling around for answers, I found an eBay topic (on their own forum) where someone said if you signed up for BML, it will appear on PayPal as a payment option.I got really confused because I looked all over PayPal and couldn't find anything. I probably should have called PayPal for answers instead of making things worse for me. Sigh, I'm so stupid.


----------



## blue2013

Buyers that see what is in the listing but expect something else.
Buyers who leave negative feedback without contacting sellers first.


----------



## julietdeltalima

LoVeinLA said:


> Pet peeves...
> When a buyer buys an expensive purse and doesn't even ask a single question.
> 
> Granted, I had a wonderful description and clear pics  ....  I don't know, I guess anytime I buy anything, I ask a few questions.  I guess I expect the same from buyers and surprised when they are so quiet.



That's a really interesting perspective! The sellers I consistently buy from are specifically the ones who provide such great pictures and descriptions (measurements, fiber content, stretchiness, whether that very dark color is black or navy) that I never have to ask them any questions!


----------



## moxie799

anthrosphere said:


> Yes, that's right. The buyer told me he couldn't pay BML because I somehow blocked it? I tried googling around for answers, I found an eBay topic (on their own forum) where someone said if you signed up for BML, it will appear on PayPal as a payment option.I got really confused because I looked all over PayPal and couldn't find anything. I probably should have called PayPal for answers instead of making things worse for me. Sigh, I'm so stupid.


Naaah, we've all learned lessons the hard way, before. (And some of us multiple times!) No need to beat yourself up about it. Now you know for future reference, and won't make the same mistake twice. I know it's the principle of the matter, but I am glad for you, that this was just a $20 handbag, and not a designer $$$ bag.


----------



## TwiNnie

A thing that happened two days ago...looking at the various ads, I saw one on a wallet stated as  real but VISIBLY fake.
I immediately reported the item to Ebay, but it remained there.
Since I saw that one person made an offer, and that the auction was about to end, I immediately wrote to Ebay to report it once again. Nothing!
I think that person has bought a fake, and I'm sorry I could not do anything...
Is not the first time that their customer service disappoints me...


----------



## Silversun

TwiNnie said:


> A thing that happened two days ago...looking at the various ads, I saw one on a wallet stated as real but VISIBLY fake.
> I immediately reported the item to Ebay, but it remained there.
> Since I saw that one person made an offer, and that the auction was about to end, I immediately wrote to Ebay to report it once again. Nothing!
> I think that person has bought a fake, and I'm sorry I could not do anything...
> Is not the first time that their customer service disappoints me...


I understand exactly how you feel. I was watching one listing in horrified amusement last night - a "Birkin" that ended up selling for over £3k. It was obviously fake - among other things, it was described as "minty condition, navy-green colour"  . (I think it was supposed to be etoupe, so neither "navy" nor "green" was here or there.) I reported it too but to be honest, I never expect eBay to do a thing about it. Think of the fees they generate from a sale like that.

The only time eBay had ever responded to a report from me was when I saw this disgusting random listing selling "my wife's used pantyhose" and it had pictures of a lady's bottom half, wearing pantyhose without underwear, and you could see everything. Clearly it was some sort of coded sex offering and I reported the listing before I went to bed. When I woke up the next day it was gone. At least eBay takes those seriously, for what it's worth.


----------



## tamburger

LoVeinLA said:


> Pet peeves...
> When a buyer buys an expensive purse and doesn't even ask a single question.
> 
> Granted, I had a wonderful description and clear pics  ....  I don't know, I guess anytime I buy anything, I ask a few questions.  I guess I expect the same from buyers and surprised when they are so quiet.



I noticed that the people who ask questions are the people who never end up bidding or buying.


----------



## anthrosphere

moxie799 said:


> Naaah, we've all learned lessons the hard way, before. (And some of us multiple times!) No need to beat yourself up about it. Now you know for future reference, and won't make the same mistake twice. I know it's the principle of the matter, but I am glad for you, that this was just a $20 handbag, and not a designer $$$ bag.



Thanks moxie for all your support.  I really appreciate it. You're the best! Next time I'll be more prepared if I were to have these buyers again. I filed NPB on that $20 handbag buyer on the 29th, s/he still hasn't responded at all. I can't wait to finally close it and be done with it.


----------



## tickedoffchick

tamburger said:


> I noticed that the people who ask questions are the people who never end up bidding or buying.


That's been my experience. And they can't ask them all at once, no, they string it out over a couple of days, you think they want to buy then BAM! "Well I really can't afford it right now." Or they disappear.


----------



## whytothethird

My pet peave is not being able to leave negative feedback for buyers.


----------



## Silversun

whytothethird said:


> My pet peave is not being able to leave negative feedback for buyers.



Agree. That has to take the cake.


----------



## Jira

Top 3 at the moment: 

1. tiny or blurry pictures
2. use of only stock photos and no response to request for actual photos
3. extremely wordy listings


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jira said:


> Top 3 at the moment:
> 
> 1. tiny or blurry pictures
> 2. use of only stock photos and no response to request for actual photos
> 3. extremely wordy listings



So true!!


----------



## Nermski

I literally just had a massive pet peeve. 

I have a skirt listing and I received a message asking if i'd be interested in a buy it now. I said yeah sure i'm open to offers. She replied offering me the STARTING BID price and said can you do free post and packaging too. 

Sigh. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## lshcat

Nermski said:


> I literally just had a massive pet peeve.
> 
> I have a skirt listing and I received a message asking if i'd be interested in a buy it now. I said yeah sure i'm open to offers. She replied offering me the STARTING BID price and said can you do free post and packaging too.
> 
> Sigh. Some people just don't get it.



Lol, I just had someone ask me a ton of questions, which I politely answered, and she asked a couple times if I would be willing to add a buy it now now price. Then she comes back after a day or two with an offer that was over $100 below my opening bid. I think I literally sent her "Wow, I've actually never had anyone ask me to add a buy it now price that was under my starting bid, LOL." What can ya do.


----------



## Nermski

lshcat said:


> Lol, I just had someone ask me a ton of questions, which I politely answered, and she asked a couple times if I would be willing to add a buy it now now price. Then she comes back after a day or two with an offer that was over $100 below my opening bid. I think I literally sent her "Wow, I've actually never had anyone ask me to add a buy it now price that was under my starting bid, LOL." What can ya do.



Thats ridiculous! 

I was beginning to think maybe I was the one who attracted idiots, glad it's not just me haha


----------



## wulie

Buyers who use all their "Best Offer" strikes with lowballs & then mail with a decent offer....umm no, game over!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pursejoy9 said:


> . I block them now if they irritate me and waste my time. I dont need these losers, i have fabulous things to sell and great buyers when they do sell.



+1.  I have started doing this also.  I just had a bag for sale that the woman kept emailing me every minute or two asking if the bag is real.  same question everytime.  I just added her to my block list and then she sent me a pissy email because I blocked her


----------



## Bratty1919

Sellers who do Best Offer listings for $100's, then only accept offers that are $5 below that price. WTH?


----------



## Tropigal3

Still:  Winning bidders who decide not to pay.  I'm getting more and more of these ding-dongs!


----------



## twin-fun

Sellers who refer to pictures for any flaws they list and then only have two or three pictures up. Or the pictures are so blurry you can't see diddly squat!


----------



## michie

Bratty1919 said:


> Why let him off easy with a cancellation? I would file NPB.



Are there any repercussions to being a NPB anymore? I've had 2 in about 8 auctions over the last 3 mos. and they just seem to keep buying and buying. I mean, it's not like they get a neg or anything. So, what happens to them now?


----------



## Louliu71

Sellers who describe their items a BNWT and clearly they have been used!


----------



## Silversun

michie said:


> Are there any repercussions to being a NPB anymore? I've had 2 in about 8 auctions over the last 3 mos. and they just seem to keep buying and buying. I mean, it's not like they get a neg or anything. So, what happens to them now?


You can set your buyer requirements to automatically block bids from bidders who've had, say, more than 2 NPB strikes in the last 6 months. I think it does help a bit. 

I listed a good condition used Proenza bag for more than 50% off retail. Lots of watchers, no bids. Auction ended last night, this morning I get 3 different messages asking for BINs, each more ridiculously lowball than the last.  Um, thanks, but I don't need money _that_ badly. Go take advantage of someone who can't make the rent this month.


----------



## michie

Silversun said:


> You can set your buyer requirements to automatically block bids from bidders who've had, say, more than 2 NPB strikes in the last 6 months. I think it does help a bit.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bratty1919

michie said:


> Are there any repercussions to being a NPB anymore? I've had 2 in about 8 auctions over the last 3 mos. and they just seem to keep buying and buying. I mean, it's not like they get a neg or anything. So, what happens to them now?



If they get at least 2 NPBs in a month, they can be blocked under "Buyer Requirements". If they get quite a few, their buying privileges will be temporarily suspended (I think it's for 14 days, not sure). I know it's not a huge punishment, but at least they can be blocked from buying elsewhere.


----------



## vernis-lover

If you're going to make a lowball offer on an item via email, at least have the common decency to say 'please' and don't assume you are doing me a favour.

"Would you like to sell this to me for 100?" (two thirds off BIN price) is not even going to get you a response if you have no manners!


----------



## Silversun

vernis-lover said:


> If you're going to make a lowball offer on an item via email, at least have the common decency to say 'please' and don't assume you are doing me a favour.
> 
> "Would you like to sell this to me for 100?" (two thirds off BIN price) is not even going to get you a response if you have no manners!


 They are so generous with you! Unbelievable that you don't jump at the offer.


----------



## Iluvbags

Silversun said:


> Agree. That has to take the cake.



Is this true? Why not? 

I have a non paying bidder right now and once the case is closed I want to leave negative feedback.


----------



## Bling It

Iluvbags said:


> Is this true? Why not?
> 
> I have a non paying bidder right now and once the case is closed I want to leave negative feedback.



Sellers haven't been able to leave negative fB for buyers for quite a while. It sux! Many sellers at least write something like 'Non paying buyer', in the comments on the buyers FB, so other sellers can see.


----------



## poopsie

Bling It said:


> Sellers haven't been able to leave negative fB for buyers for quite a while. It sux! Many sellers at least write something like 'Non paying buyer', in the comments on the buyers FB, so other sellers can see.




Any non positive comment will be removed by Ebay if the buyer reports it and the seller will be the one who is sanctioned


----------



## Bling It

poopsie2 said:


> Any non positive comment will be removed by Ebay if the buyer reports it and the seller will be the one who is sanctioned



I've never done it (never had the need to), but my friend has. She has always gotten away with it too.


----------



## Iluvbags

poopsie2 said:


> Any non positive comment will be removed by Ebay if the buyer reports it and the seller will be the one who is sanctioned



I know I'm late on this as it seems everyone is aware. But can anyone explain ebays reasoning for not letting sellers give negative feedback? Bad buyers can just run wild with no repercussion?
What will happen to my eBay account if I leave negative or neutral feedback after the non payment case is closed?


----------



## poopsie

I don't think it matters anymore _why_ they did it. It is done and yes bad buyers can run wild with no repercussions. Maybe after numerous sellers have complained about a buyer abusing the system a slap on the wrist will be given, but it will be after the damages have been done to who knows how many sellers. You _can't_ leave anything but positive fb for a buyer. The option isn't even there. Your only protest is to leave no fb at all. Any comment smacking of negativity will be removed and you (the seller) will be penalized.


----------



## designerdiva87

My eBay pet peeve (which I'm currently experiencing...grrr) are sellers who do not communicate OR ship items promptly when I am always an immediate buyer & payer. 
It's been 3, going on 4, days since I paid  to the seller. My handbag has not shipped and the seller is not responding to eBay messages.


----------



## MarneeB

I can't stand to see all the NWOT bags listed! Just be honest and say you used it but it still looks good. There is NO WAY there are that many NWOT bags available!! A lot of the listings I can see in the pic(s) the bag has marks, hair, etc. Yuck!


----------



## MissMarion

designerdiva87 said:


> My eBay pet peeve (which I'm currently experiencing...grrr) are sellers who do not communicate OR ship items promptly when I am always an immediate buyer & payer.
> It's been 3, going on 4, days since I paid  to the seller. My handbag has not shipped and the seller is not responding to eBay messages.



ITA. I read elsewhere that eBay is now penalizing sellers who communicate with buyers.  Surely that can't be right and yet I have seen it mentioned several times on this forum as a new eBay policy as of a month or so ago. It seems so counter-intuitive to discourage communication, but ever since the new rules I no longer get any communication from sellers after I pay ... no "thank you", nothing. It's really cold.


----------



## Bratty1919

MissMarion said:


> ITA. I read elsewhere that eBay is now penalizing sellers who communicate with buyers.  *Surely that can't be right* and yet I have seen it mentioned several times on this forum as a new eBay policy as of a month or so ago. It seems so counter-intuitive to discourage communication, but ever since the new rules I no longer get any communication from sellers after I pay ... no "thank you", nothing. It's really cold.



Actually- it is right. There are a couple of ways to get around this. One is to send a message to the buyer's PayPal email (I have gotten several of these and find it confusing since I have only one PayPal account but more than one eBay account) or to include a note in the package itself (I put a personalized, handwritten note it each package I send out  )


----------



## lolas

Buyers that will send you a low ball offer on a pricy item, & have the nerve to phrase it like this:

*"I'll buy this from you,$200 shipped, now."*  ( 1/3 of my fixed price )

Seriously, not only is the offer ridiculous,but they want it NOW ,& free shipping.  Can I get a "please" at least?  lol

The rudeness of some is unreal. I block them, & move on


----------



## hollyspringskim

lolas said:


> Buyers that will send you a low ball offer on a pricy item, & have the nerve to phrase it like this:
> 
> *"I'll buy this from you,$200 shipped, now."*  ( 1/3 of my fixed price )
> 
> Seriously, not only is the offer ridiculous,but they want it NOW ,& free shipping.  Can I get a "please" at least?  lol
> 
> The rudeness of some is unreal. I block them, & move on


So true.. Some of the buyers are just awful. The deals that most of them want just aren't to be be had, frankly.


----------



## tokki_x

a buyer sent a best offer and I accepted, the next day she asked me to cancel because she didn't know she would have to pay if I accept her offer.....maybe she was expecting me to counteroffer a lower price?


----------



## Silversun

tokki_x said:


> a buyer sent a best offer and I accepted, the next day she asked me to cancel because she didn't know she would have to pay if I accept her offer.....maybe she was expecting me to counteroffer a lower price?


What the!


----------



## lightdays

One liner listings or listings with few sentences that are ALL IN CAPS with no measurements or additional pictures or information. I like to stay clear from those.


----------



## tokki_x

Iluvbags said:


> I know I'm late on this as it seems everyone is aware. But can anyone explain ebays reasoning for not letting sellers give negative feedback? Bad buyers can just run wild with no repercussion?
> What will happen to my eBay account if I leave negative or neutral feedback after the non payment case is closed?


both sides aren't allowed to leave feedback after a non-pay case is initiated


----------



## TMA

Don't think this qualifies as a pet peeve but I have been watching a seller and bidding activity on their sales and in most cases a couple of names come up in he bidding.  When the names come up, they would bid double the last bid and from there drop away.  This bidders have not won any of the items and are never in the highest bids on the item.  I'm beginning to think there is collusion if some sort to drive up the price of the items.  In one instance, one of the bidders has about 550 FB and I don't think such an experienced ebayer would go put in a bid double the most current bid especially when there is up to 2 or 3days more to go on the auction.  That is really ratty if there is collusion!


----------



## skislope15

TMA said:


> Don't think this qualifies as a pet peeve but I have been watching a seller and bidding activity on their sales and in most cases a couple of names come up in he bidding.  When the names come up, they would bid double the last bid and from there drop away.  This bidders have not won any of the items and are never in the highest bids on the item.  I'm beginning to think there is collusion if some sort to drive up the price of the items.  In one instance, one of the bidders has about 550 FB and I don't think such an experienced ebayer would go put in a bid double the most current bid especially when there is up to 2 or 3days more to go on the auction.  That is really ratty if there is collusion!



If someone is shilling there own auctions you should report them.


----------



## Iluvbags

tokki_x said:


> a buyer sent a best offer and I accepted, the next day she asked me to cancel because she didn't know she would have to pay if I accept her offer.....maybe she was expecting me to counteroffer a lower price?



Same thing happened to me and this was not a new eBay member. I think the person might be insane. Sent me a message saying we did not come to an agreement. 
Um yes we did dodo brain I accepted your offer.

Ugh


----------



## tokki_x

Iluvbags said:


> Same thing happened to me and this was not a new eBay member. I think the person might be insane. Sent me a message saying we did not come to an agreement.
> Um yes we did dodo brain I accepted your offer.
> 
> Ugh



my buyer said "there's no way I can pay you"......she had like 300 feedbacks too. I asked if she just needs more time, but she just asked to cancel.  anyhow I'm just glad it only takes a click to resolve


----------



## tokki_x

I remembered a really annoying one, I won a pair of CL for $470, paid right after auction. After 4 days and no sign of shipping or communication I asked the seller, who then said she won't ship until I give her $50 more. After I refused she asked to cancel the transaction, I had to remind her to issue me a refund....


----------



## Iluvbags

tokki_x said:


> my buyer said "there's no way I can pay you"......she had like 300 feedbacks too. I asked if she just needs more time, but she just asked to cancel.  anyhow I'm just glad it only takes a click to resolve



Thats crazy!  LOL.  I wish there was a way to track these non paying bidder as a seller.  Especially since we can't leave negative feedback.  I have my account set to block those with recent strikes but that does not cover everything


----------



## tokki_x

Iluvbags said:


> Thats crazy!  LOL.  I wish there was a way to track these non paying bidder as a seller.  Especially since we can't leave negative feedback.  I have my account set to block those with recent strikes but that does not cover everything



matter of fact I think its missing the most of them. I've seen a handful of hit and cancels, and I don't even sell much  There should be a less serious punishment for such....give us the button!


----------



## jesslovestexas

Vixxen said:


> Buyers who bid and then ask for special favors:
> 
> "I will be leaving for vacation to X, can you ship to my hotel?"
> "Please ship to my aunt's house, she will then mail it to me to my house here in Amsterdam."
> "Can you just ship regular USPS and adjust the shipping?"
> "Please don't do signature Confirmation since no one is home during the day."
> 
> I mean, I make all my policies so clear in the auctions! That is, when I did sell.



And people don't even realize that half the time priority is Ceaper!


----------



## Jacer

Asking questions that the answers are clearly listed in the auction after they won.

"what size is this?"  
"does this fit me?"
"what's your handling time?"
"What shipping service do you use to ship?"

From the same buyer on a $15 item... spaning 2 days.... after they won the item... drives me nuts!

Ok sorry for venting...


----------



## jorton

When I see a gift card selling for almost the value of it and there are still a few days left in the auction! Can someone tell me what the point of this is? Like when a gift card for $100 has bidding at $98 and then $1 on shipping and theres still a few days left. I have even seen gift cards sell for more than their value. I can understand saving maybe .75-a few dollars on a gift card but I don't understand why someone would buy a gift card for the same amount or more than the value?

When people take photos of items on the ground and their feet are in the photo! It just bothers me.

When people try to sell an item that is not rare or in demand for way more than its value, especially used items. Even when something is new, unless it's rare, it loses it's value the minute you walk out the store with it. 

Like for instance, I have seen people on UK ebay selling used Sam Edelman heels with a starting price of £100, or used Steve Madden's for like £80. Or a pair of VS pink panties for buy it now £15.


----------



## lovemyangels

A buyer messaged me and said she noticed my item has been listed a couple times but was not sold.  She is coming to "rescue" me and asked for lower prices. Uhmmmm.... my listing was BIN with best offer.  It is funny that she has never submitted an offer, then why bothered to message me?  I clicked on the message and pressed "delete"


----------



## debbiesdaughter

lovemyangels said:


> A buyer messaged me and said she noticed my item has been listed a couple times but was not sold.  She is coming to "rescue" me and asked for lower prices. Uhmmmm.... my listing was BIN with best offer.  It is funny that she has never submitted an offer, then why bothered to message me?  I clicked on the message and pressed "delete"




This has to be the most annoying thing ever and especially since summer is kind of the down season its like they are doing us all a favor and buying our stuff.  I have received in the past month the most ridiculous low offers on my stuff ever, either some sellers on ebay cater to this or people have a lot more nerve than I do.  

Oh and my other latest pet peeve with the bay is when I log on and i recently had a non paying buyer case close and I get this giant "Congrats your item has been paid for!".  Well whooopppeee ebay, congrats indeed!  LOL!


----------



## tokki_x

sellers lying about item broken/lost/no longer available while they list to sell for higher price. 

one seller said I was putting too much stress/danger on her (hospitalized) and her unborn child because I asked to return a fake bag sold at authentic price, at the same time while she was being very active on ebay buying and selling, and leaving super happy feedbacks!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

tokki_x said:


> sellers lying about item broken/lost/no longer available while they list to sell for higher price.
> 
> one seller said I was putting too much stress/danger on her (hospitalized) and her unborn child because I asked to return a fake bag sold at authentic price, at the same time while she was being very active on ebay buying and selling, and leaving super happy feedbacks!



That is unbelievable....but not really considering the tales of tragedy and ridiculous medical conditions that have prevented some of the sellers/buyers I have dealt with from honoring the ebay rules....really wish I had the gumption to go Dr. Phil on some of these people but really sorry that happened to you.


----------



## tokki_x

debbiesdaughter said:


> That is unbelievable....but not really considering the tales of tragedy and ridiculous medical conditions that have prevented some of the sellers/buyers I have dealt with from honoring the ebay rules....really wish I had the gumption to go Dr. Phil on some of these people but really sorry that happened to you.



I think it happens to many people, thankfully it doesn't feel as bad after the 3rd or 4th time around  I do see a trend in sudden illnesses and sellers of fake items though, sadly


----------



## Silversun

jorton said:


> When I see a gift card selling for almost the value of it and there are still a few days left in the auction! Can someone tell me what the point of this is? Like when a gift card for $100 has bidding at $98 and then $1 on shipping and theres still a few days left. I have even seen gift cards sell for more than their value. I can understand saving maybe .75-a few dollars on a gift card but I don't understand why someone would buy a gift card for the same amount or more than the value?


I think gift cards selling for WAY more than face value are likely to be scams, but if they only sell for a little bit over face value, it may be because, say, it's a US store gift card, the buyer is from overseas and wants to ship to a US address. As sometimes the store only allows you to use a credit card with a US billing address, you can get around the problem by paying with a gift card.

I love your icon.


----------



## nillacobain

tokki_x said:


> a buyer sent a best offer and I accepted, the next day she asked me to cancel because she didn't know she would have to pay if I accept her offer.....maybe *she was expecting me to counteroffer a lower price?*



LOL 

I so wish Ebay would do something serious about these non paying bidders. Out of the last 5 sold items, 4 have been NPI cases. Twice on the same item.


----------



## Raqy

nillacobain said:


> LOL
> 
> I so wish Ebay would do something serious about these non paying bidders. Out of the last 5 sold items, 4 have been NPI cases. Twice on the same item.



Sometimes I think it's other sellers just putting that item out of commission for the 8 days. I had a buyer that messaged me that she would pay at midnight on the 4th day. Of course no pay.


----------



## kerryisntreal

I recently bought a purse which ended up being counterfeit - I was able to resolve with the seller without issue because I was very firm in letting her know I'd be returning for a refund because the item wasn't genuine (despite her telling me she 'just found the receipt' and would send to me). 

THE DAY AFTER I got my refund, she listed a same-but-different item with better pictures than were in the listing I bought, and this purse is also most definitely fake.  The kicker is that she also has a shopping bag pictured (which was the same one she sent to me and I returned!) AND a printed out 8.5 x 11 "receipt" along side!!

Thankfully it looks like the listing was just taken down - but still.  UGH.  Counterfeiters.


----------



## tokki_x

nillacobain said:


> LOL
> 
> I so wish Ebay would do something serious about these non paying bidders. Out of the last 5 sold items, 4 have been NPI cases. Twice on the same item.


now I just send non pay cases after day 4, they can't leave feedback wether they pay or not since the case was opened


----------



## tokki_x

Raqy said:


> Sometimes I think it's other sellers just putting that item out of commission for the 8 days. I had a buyer that messaged me that she would pay at midnight on the 4th day. Of course no pay.


I thought of that too! but why would anyone want strikes just to take an item down.. hmmm


----------



## BeenBurned

tokki_x said:


> now I just send non pay cases after day 4,* they can't leave feedback wether they pay or not since the case was opened *


I don't think that's correct. It's only if you close the case and give them a strike that they can't leave feedback. If they pay or if they agree to a mutual, feedback can be left.


----------



## Raqy

tokki_x said:


> I thought of that too! but why would anyone want strikes just to take an item down.. hmmm



I think they would make a dummy ebay account and paypal.  The no pay I had used a persons name that was deceased. I googled her.   Yeah morbid.


----------



## tokki_x

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that's correct. It's only if you close the case and give them a strike that they can't leave feedback. If they pay or if they agree to a mutual, feedback can be left.



I had tried it, I opened a case and tried to leave group feedback for all buyers, ebay won't even let me leave for the open case buyer even though he/she hasn't responded. I got a message saying feedbacks cannot be left or received after a non-pay case has been initiated...


----------



## BeenBurned

tokki_x said:


> I had tried it, I opened a case and tried to leave group feedback for all buyers, ebay won't even let me leave for the open case buyer even though he/she hasn't responded. I got a message saying feedbacks cannot be left or received after a non-pay case has been initiated...


That's different. You didn't clarify that there's an open dispute. While the dispute is open, you can't leave feedback. Once it closes, it changes.


----------



## tokki_x

Raqy said:


> I think they would make a dummy ebay account and paypal.  The no pay I had used a persons name that was deceased. I googled her.   Yeah morbid.



o wow that I would report ebay and see if anything else about them is linked. monst of my non pay have tens and thousands of feedbacks so I never doubted them.... but yours is a little scary!


----------



## tokki_x

BeenBurned said:


> That's different. You didn't clarify that there's an open dispute. While the dispute is open, you can't leave feedback. Once it closes, it changes.



so a buyer can leave you negative just to be spiteful? thats sad


----------



## seltzer92

ebay redesign strikes again. as a seller, now i can't see how many views my auctions have had.


----------



## BeenBurned

tokki_x said:


> so a buyer can leave you negative just to be spiteful? thats sad


While the dispute is open, neither side can leave feedback. Once closed, if the seller wins the dispute, the buyer can't leave negative. If the buyer wins, she can do what she wants.


----------



## tokki_x

BeenBurned said:


> While the dispute is open, neither side can leave feedback. Once closed, if the seller wins the dispute, the buyer can't leave negative. If the buyer wins, she can do what she wants.



Sorry, I was referring to non-pay cases instead of dispute cases. When the buyer pays,  the case is closed, then the buyer can still give negative for seller trying to strike them? I know for a fact no feedback can be left if the case is closed while buyer doesn't pay, I thoght no feedback can be left even if the buyer pays. hmmm


----------



## jesslovestexas

I wish we could report listings from an iPhone app. I save them on my watch list and have to report them later if they aren't sold already.


----------



## Bratty1919

seltzer92 said:


> ebay redesign strikes again. as a seller, now i can't see how many views my auctions have had.



Pretty sure this was a temporary issue- it's working again


----------



## NANI1972

Buyers who offer $300 on an item that is NIB retails for over $1200 and I put in my listing "no lowball offers please". What do they consider lowball, $50! LOL I'm so over it!
Also buyers with low FB who bid without contacting me first, also in my listing in bold underlined letters,"*bidder with a feedback score of ten or less must contact me BEFORE bidding*" yet they never do.

I felt like ranting...thanks for letting me.


----------



## iheartlv27

Sellers who use deceptive pictures (either photoshopped or item switched) of bags with light brown canvas & golden LVs and then knowingly mail you very dark colored canvas bags with green LVs that are obviously cheap Chinese fakes. 
Not cool! 
With the money that I've been scammed out of on 3 separate transactions, I could have had a real one by now!  
I don't feel like I can trust anyone on that site anymore. & As a new collector, I could kick myself for starting there in the first place, in hopes of finding an "authentic" deal & real vintage items.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

The poorly listed auctions now thanks to ebay mobile apps and their wonderful commercial that make selling on ebay look like a dream.  I have seen so many terrible photos and then one word or one sentence descriptions.  I would love for ebay to reveal if the amount of cases and returned items has increased since the use of the mobile app.  Don't get me wrong it can be done right just have seen so so many done wrong.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

NANI1972 said:


> Buyers who offer $300 on an item that is NIB retails for over $1200 and I put in my listing "no lowball offers please". What do they consider lowball, $50! LOL I'm so over it!
> Also buyers with low FB who bid without contacting me first, also in my listing in bold underlined letters,"*bidder with a feedback score of ten or less must contact me BEFORE bidding*" yet they never do.
> 
> I felt like ranting...thanks for letting me.



I totally feel your pain, but I would give up on the low feedback people contacting you.  I get where you're coming from but its not ebay policy so why would a buyer do it?


----------



## NANI1972

debbiesdaughter said:


> I totally feel your pain, but I would give up on the low feedback people contacting you.  I get where you're coming from but its not ebay policy so why would a buyer do it?



I am aware it's not eBay policy, however it's in my listing. For example if i asked that buyers pay within 24 hours, that is not ebay policy but its still the terms of my listing.  
I want to establish communication with a low FB bidder bc most of the time they do not understand ebay bidding rules such as if you bid you buy! 
When I contact them they often say "oh I didn't see that in the listing", which pretty much is the case with a lot of ppl on eBay they bid without reading the entire listing, which I fail to understand.


----------



## Bratty1919

NANI1972 said:


> I am aware it's not eBay policy, however it's in my listing. For example if i asked that buyers pay within 24 hours, that is not ebay policy but its still the terms of my listing.
> I want to establish communication with a low FB bidder bc most of the time they do not understand ebay bidding rules such as if you bid you buy!
> When I contact them they often say "oh I didn't see that in the listing", which pretty much is the case with a lot of ppl on eBay they bid without reading the entire listing, which I fail to understand.


It's not enforceable. If it's such a problem, I'd just manually cancel their bids.


----------



## piosavsfan

So, I'm very interested in this clutch on the Bay and asked the seller for clearer pictures because the listing picture looks like the attached photo.

In response, I got this message from the seller:

"The pictures are clear, if yuu look, you can read Treesje on the tag.
You can clearly see the folds and details on the bag. I think you
are referring to the brushed leather. There is nothing I can do about
that, it is just the way it is. Thank you for your inquiry."

I find it so annoying when sellers do this. Do you want to make a sale or not? Because I sure as hell am not buying an item with pictures that are this blurry.

Edit: She added clearer pictures, but now they are tiny!!


----------



## kateincali

i don't know what it is about this month, but nearly every bag i've purchased has been shipped pony express rather than priority like i paid for. these aren't even large volume sellers that could mix up shipping methods. after the second time, i started confirming before paying, was reassured it would be priority, and the tracking is _still_ ups ground or usps standard. i don't get it. i'm a seller, too - it isn't that hard!

as a bonus, two finally arrived with surprise holes, one with the frame worn through and some weird white stain covering an entire side of the bag, and another was shipped on the 11th and has disappeared. i'm obviously suddenly cursed


----------



## NANI1972

Bratty1919 said:


> It's not enforceable. If it's such a problem, I'd just manually cancel their bids.



Again I know it's not an enforceable eBay policy....and I do cancel their bids...which I state I will do in the listing, if they don't contact me first.

Why is this even a debatable issue? It's my listing! I was venting not asking for a debate! 

Moving on....


----------



## Tropigal3

NANI1972 said:


> Again I know it's not an enforceable eBay policy....and I do cancel their bids...which I state I will do in the listing, if they don't contact me first.
> 
> Why is this even a debatable issue? It's my listing! I was venting not asking for a debate!
> 
> Moving on....



It is annoying when buyer's ignore sellers "rules".  Even though ebay has nothing to do the "rules" we as sellers, would be nice if buyer would have the courtesy of abiding by our "rules".  

Other things that annoy me:

* when sellers are unresponsive, I won't buy from them of course.

* when buyers ask questions AFTER they win then want to cancel because they thought _add reason here_.


----------



## shinymagpie

I get annoyed by buyers who buy items then ding the shipping costs. The shipping costs are clearly displayed in my listings. They are always lower or exactly equal to what I pay to ship. The get their items in days, not weeks, delivered by international mail. I can understand that there are buyers who misunderstand about customs duties, but... Buyers who don't get customs bills, whinging sneakily about shipping fees AFTER delivery, really annoy the life out of me.


----------



## kerryisntreal

I don't like when I'm watching something (with 0 bids), then 2 days before the auction is set to end the seller edits the listing and jacks up the price. 

Just happened to an item I was keen on buying... now the price is $100 higher. No thank you.


----------



## Pursesandmoreaz

Hey if we are selling on ebay then the buyer is a customer. I know the customer isn't always right but if we want to build a business we have to learn to put up with the customer and do our best to make them happy. Happy customers pass our store on to thier friends and become repeat buyers. It is all about customer service!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sellers who advertise something as being leather - then it turns out it's PVC... aaargh!!! 
I've emailed seller, if she confirms it's PVC, but advertised as leather can I get Ebay to remove my bid?


----------



## BeenBurned

Sophie-Rose said:


> Sellers who advertise something as being leather - then it turns out it's PVC... aaargh!!!
> I've emailed seller, if she confirms it's PVC, but advertised as leather can I get Ebay to remove my bid?


The seller should do that for you though if you want, you can retract. I believe one of the reasons for a retraction is that the seller changed the description.

You might even want to recommend that the seller end her own listing and relist accurately. That's a SNAD waiting to happen. 

Here's the bid retraction form:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/questions/retract-bid.html


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ Thanks!! I was thinking the same thing
As soon as the seller replies to my email (through Ebay) I will ask her to remove my bid, and recommend she relist the item accurately..
Hope it all goes smoothly... I've never had to ask a seller to remove my bid before...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SO seller sent me a message saying it was her mistake and would I like to remove my bid - I replied yes I would, and she removed the listing - Thank god there are still honest people our there!
I sent her a sweet thank you email...
and my love affair with Ebay continues...


----------



## luffiness

One thing that bothers me recently is buyers who have time to bid last second but then delay payment until the last minute (like 3 days later)


----------



## vernis-lover

luffiness said:


> One thing that bothers me recently is buyers who have time to bid last second but then delay payment until the last minute (like 3 days later)


 
Those last second bids are usually a sniping service so the buyer won't be at their computer to bid. They certainly may not know they have won immediately.


----------



## Fleurielle

Not being able to leave negative feedback for non paying buyers!


----------



## luffiness

vernis-lover said:


> Those last second bids are usually a sniping service so the buyer won't be at their computer to bid. They certainly may not know they have won immediately.



Thing is, in one case, I sent the buyer an invoice 1 day after the auction ended, but he still didn't pay until about 2 days later (10 hrs before the deadline) after I sent him a message asking if he still wanted the item. 

I personally don't use the sniping service. I just try to bid last minute on my phone.


----------



## vernis-lover

luffiness said:


> Thing is, in one case, I sent the buyer an invoice 1 day after the auction ended, but he still didn't pay until about 2 days later (10 hrs before the deadline) after I sent him a message asking if he still wanted the item.
> 
> I personally don't use the sniping service. I just try to bid last minute on my phone.


 
If I'd gone away for a couple of days, I wouldn't know about winning an ebay auction because I refuse to have emails going to my phone. I'm not saying that's always the case but I don't bid to waste seller's time, I bid because I want an item but I may not be physically able to pay immediately.


----------



## luffiness

vernis-lover said:


> If I'd gone away for a couple of days, I wouldn't know about winning an ebay auction because I refuse to have emails going to my phone. I'm not saying that's always the case but I don't bid to waste seller's time, I bid because I want an item but I may not be physically able to pay immediately.


 

This is nothing personal. I don't have any issues with you or most eBayers because like you said, they bid because they want an item. They read the terms of the auction, bid, adhere to the terms and follow through with the transaction. Then there are the few that seem to bid in the moment and decide in the end they do not want to pay that price for the item. This has happened to me more than once or twice. Buyer does not pay within time frame, case is opened, and then closed without buyer ever communicating with me. I understand people may have circumstances, but it would nice if they can inform the seller if there will be a delay in payment. I.E If the buyer knows they will not be able to pay within the time frame set in the auction (going out of town, no access to computer), they should not bid or if they do, it would be reasonable for them to let the seller know the situation beforehand or as soon as possible. Everything would be fine if there was some sort of communication.


----------



## JustAgUrL

I just sold a La Perla Lingerie set on ebay... the winning bidder was also a 
seller of high end lingerie.....

I though.... YAYYYY..... she will pay quickly and be on her way.....

NOPE.... in fact I just had to open a NPB on her...

I had even sent her a message asking her if she just needed more time to pay.....
I heard NOTHING from her..... and she has 300 in Feedback.....
so, she is NOT a knew ebayer.......

I am REALLY MIFFED..... I had another bidder who bid and lost to her.....

Now, I might not even get the second chance offer from the other bidder.....

I am REALLY unhappy about this......


----------



## anthrosphere

When buyers make you wait for payment for xx days, and when you try to remind them, they don't respond. But once you file an unpaid case, they respond with excuses. Excuses to make you wait even LONGER. I'm sorry, but I've played this waiting game before and I'm sick and tired of it. I'm so done with eBay.


----------



## Jagger

RAGE - 

I am selling a BNWT dress that retails for $120. BUY IT NOW - no best offer.
It's currently SOLD OUT - so I listed it for $95 hoping for a quick sale. Well, I have 39 WATCHERS now (yay) and this is my second listing (item JUST sold out) and I get this message - and I responded in kind:

From: dumb :censor:
To: [Jagger]
Subject: Dress Listed

Dear [Jagger]

Hey I noticed you tried to sell this Couple times, if it doesn't sell again would you even consider $25 for it?

Dear dumb :censor:
UM, no.
I don't need money that bad.
Rrp is $120, this has never been worn.

I'd rather line my cat's litterbox with it than just give it away, sorry.


----------



## lizmil

<<I'd rather line my cat's litterbox with it than just give it away, sorry.>>

That's great great answer!


----------



## missy_g

Buyers not describing stuff!!  I have gotten 2 things in the past few weeks that are junk. One was a wallet I got for .99. It said it was in mint condition, no stains etc. that thing was stained, ink marked, worn down to the foam. I left a neutral feedback and the seller wanted me to retract my feedback since I only paid .99 plus ship. I was willing to pay more since the item was supposedly in good shape buried just got lucky. 
I got a bag that was the same way. Described as in new condition but was total garbage. 
I wish sellers wouldn't use flash to take pics and take the item outside. Flash washes out most stains and marks, especially pen marks if the fabric is shiny.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sellers who lie about the condition of their item just so it sells. I am never buying a pre-owned item off of eBay again.


----------



## vernis-lover

LoveMyMarc said:


> Sellers who lie about the condition of their item just so it sells. I am never buying a pre-owned item off of eBay again.


 
This precisely. I once bought a bag described as 'immaculate'.  I even asked if there were any stains or marks on the lining as there were no pictures of the inside.  "No" said the seller "it's clean inside."

On arrival, huge pink lipstick marks on the inside.

Were they hoping I just wouldn't notice?????? 

**note to self - if no pictures of inside, don't trust the seller to be honest!**  And isn't it a shame that I have to judge everyone this way as there are honest ebayers out there - I just don't know who they are!


----------



## menamac

Haven't read every message so sorry if it's been stated but I have a couple pet peeves. 
Sellers that think their items are worth more than they really are. Buying an item for higher than retail when it's clearly not a sold out or hard to get item baffles me. I think it's arrogant to believe that because a seller took a few pictures and spent 15 minutes to type up a description they think their particular item is worth millions when every other item on ebay and at the store is reasonably priced. 
I get if it's a one of a kind or can't be purchased new or hard to find but come on, 500.00 for a bag that sells at the brands website for 150.00 is ridiculous. I just want to message them and ask them what makes their item so special. 

My other pet peeve is people who are rude with their questions. I don't go all out on descriptions listing every single thing I can find on the item and it's history. I just don't put the effort into it. I haven't had a problem selling so far, and I don't do it often so I'm not going to spend my time as if the listing is my business. I give needed details. So when I get a message from a potential buyer that says something like "what is the measurement from mid bag to mid shoulder strap, what is the history of the bag, were you ever around a smoker holding this bag, bag been in rain, snow, do you take this bag to work". I'm like ummmm, sorry, not time to answer your nonsense.  Makes me laugh every time. Perhaps a quick, Hi, then follow with questions and end with thanks would motivate me. 

Back to my first peeve, if you are one of those sellers who think your items are worth more than retail for the exact same item still for sell in stores can you please explain the reasoning to me? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Bratty1919

Jagger said:


> ****
> 
> I'd rather line my cat's litterbox with it than just give it away, sorry.





Best. Reply. Ever!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

vernis-lover said:


> This precisely. I once bought a bag described as 'immaculate'.  I even asked if there were any stains or marks on the lining as there were no pictures of the inside.  "No" said the seller "it's clean inside."
> 
> On arrival, huge pink lipstick marks on the inside.
> 
> Were they hoping I just wouldn't notice??????
> 
> **note to self - if no pictures of inside, don't trust the seller to be honest!**  And isn't it a shame that I have to judge everyone this way as there are honest ebayers out there - I just don't know who they are!



Wow! What a liar. 

I asked the seller before I bid if it had any wear on it...they said no. Sure enough, it looked REALLY used and was described as "in excellent condition".  It is sellers like that that ruin it for the honest people selling a used bag that are actually being truthful about their item.


----------



## JustAgUrL

menamac said:


> Haven't read every message so sorry if it's been stated but I have a couple pet peeves.
> Sellers that think their items are worth more than they really are. Buying an item for higher than retail when it's clearly not a sold out or hard to get item baffles me. I think it's arrogant to believe that because a seller took a few pictures and spent 15 minutes to type up a description they think their particular item is worth millions when every other item on ebay and at the store is reasonably priced.
> I get if it's a one of a kind or can't be purchased new or hard to find but come on, 500.00 for a bag that sells at the brands website for 150.00 is ridiculous. I just want to message them and ask them what makes their item so special.
> 
> My other pet peeve is people who are rude with their questions. I don't go all out on descriptions listing every single thing I can find on the item and it's history. I just don't put the effort into it. I haven't had a problem selling so far, and I don't do it often so I'm not going to spend my time as if the listing is my business. I give needed details. So when I get a message from a potential buyer that says something like "what is the measurement from mid bag to mid shoulder strap, what is the history of the bag, were you ever around a smoker holding this bag, bag been in rain, snow, do you take this bag to work". I'm like ummmm, sorry, not time to answer your nonsense.  Makes me laugh every time. Perhaps a quick, Hi, then follow with questions and end with thanks would motivate me.
> 
> Back to my first peeve, if you are one of those sellers who think your items are worth more than retail for the exact same item still for sell in stores can you please explain the reasoning to me? Maybe I'm missing something.






what kind of a bag are they selling for $500 that retails for $150??????


It is VERY possible that they don't really know the brand and just think it retails for far more than it actually does.......


----------



## Bling It

The one thing that drives me mad lately, is sellers who write HARD TO FIND, and DISCONTINUED on their listings to get people to buy their ridiculous asking price, when in actual fact, their item is readily available and quite easy to find. I consider it to be dishonest.


----------



## MissMarion

Bling It said:


> The one thing that drives me mad lately, is sellers who write HARD TO FIND, and DISCONTINUED on their listings to get people to buy their ridiculous asking price, when in actual fact, their item is readily available and quite easy to find. I consider it to be dishonest.



I know, right? Didn't they notice the many other listings for the same "rare" item?


----------



## Bling It

MissMarion said:


> I know, right? Didn't they notice the many other listings for the same "rare" item?



To me, it just highlights how greedy the seller is. To be asking sometimes double the 'normal' price, and using 'Hard to find' etc to get people to fall for it and pay it.


----------



## azsun

I guess my pet peeve would be lack of pictures and description.  eBay lets you post 12 pictures, so why only post a few?  There's a handbag I would love to get..but there's only a picture of the front of the bag!  How do I know what the back, bottom and sides of the bag look like and what condition they are in??

Their description of the bag is only a line or two.  I had to email them to get the bag dimensions.  Am I the only one that doesn't know the size of every bag? ullhair:  I see more and more auctions where they don't give size or condition, yet ask you to spend hundreds of dollars.  What's worse is they post a few blurry and dark pics they took with their flippin' phone!

If people took the time to do it right, they would make more sales and probably get more $$ for their items.

*getting off soapbox*


----------



## martiniandlace

My Ebay pet peeve is the customer service. Obviously Ebay puts a lot of money in training and rote memorisation of policies by their staff but dont encourage independent brain activity in their intellectually challenged staff.:censor:


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyer keeps emailing you over and over and over, even though the transaction is done and buyer left good feedback. Get a life.

And eBay selling limits on designer items. Morons!


----------



## missy_g

Today one of my bags was purchased to be resold. I am assuming the seller has a physical shop. The bag was only worth $30 (a not so popular style of Coach) so I wonder what they will try to sell it for. 
I know thats how things work but its just irritating knowin that my bag could have gone to someone who really wanted a Coach instead of someone who is going to rip off an unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## love4mom

menamac said:


> Haven't read every message so sorry if it's been stated but I have a couple pet peeves.
> Sellers that think their items are worth more than they really are. Buying an item for higher than retail when it's clearly not a sold out or hard to get item baffles me. I think it's arrogant to believe that because a seller took a few pictures and spent 15 minutes to type up a description they think their particular item is worth millions when every other item on ebay and at the store is reasonably priced.
> I get if it's a one of a kind or can't be purchased new or hard to find but come on, 500.00 for a bag that sells at the brands website for 150.00 is ridiculous. I just want to message them and ask them what makes their item so special.
> 
> My other pet peeve is people who are rude with their questions. I don't go all out on descriptions listing every single thing I can find on the item and it's history. I just don't put the effort into it. I haven't had a problem selling so far, and I don't do it often so I'm not going to spend my time as if the listing is my business. I give needed details. So when I get a message from a potential buyer that says something like "what is the measurement from mid bag to mid shoulder strap, what is the history of the bag, were you ever around a smoker holding this bag, bag been in rain, snow, do you take this bag to work". I'm like ummmm, sorry, not time to answer your nonsense.  Makes me laugh every time. Perhaps a quick, Hi, then follow with questions and end with thanks would motivate me.
> 
> Back to my first peeve, if you are one of those sellers who think your items are worth more than retail for the exact same item still for sell in stores can you please explain the reasoning to me? Maybe I'm missing something.




With all due respect, you do not pay the seller's mortgage. Who are you to decide what the seller should sell the item for? It is not your item. Just because you can buy it somewhere else for less, does not mean that the seller should set the price at the comparable amount. This is a freedom of the marketplace. You can set your price and the buyer can choose whether to pay it or not. We are not talking about price gauging in gas during the hurricane here. It is not gas that is for sale.
I have sold plenty of items for way more then retail when other sellers had the same items listed for much less. There are many buyers that may not have the access to all the other websites and some sellers may not ship to certain countries or maybe buyers trust a particular seller and would rather "overpay" for an item then get it from someone else for less.
I am not sure why it bothers you. You don't like the price? Move on. Someone else will buy it.


----------



## menamac

love4mom said:


> With all due respect, you do not pay the seller's mortgage. Who are you to decide what the seller should sell the item for? It is not your item. Just because you can buy it somewhere else for less, does not mean that the seller should set the price at the comparable amount. This is a freedom of the marketplace. You can set your price and the buyer can choose whether to pay it or not. We are not talking about price gauging in gas during the hurricane here. It is not gas that is for sale.
> I have sold plenty of items for way more then retail when other sellers had the same items listed for much less. There are many buyers that may not have the access to all the other websites and some sellers may not ship to certain countries or maybe buyers trust a particular seller and would rather "overpay" for an item then get it from someone else for less.
> I am not sure why it bothers you. You don't like the price? Move on. Someone else will buy it.


 Well silly as it is this is a pet peeve post, I posted mine, crazy I know but hey, that's the beauty of it all, I get to have peeves like everyone else.


----------



## anthrosphere

missy_g said:


> Today one of my bags was purchased to be resold. I am assuming the seller has a physical shop. The bag was only worth $30 (a not so popular style of Coach) so I wonder what they will try to sell it for.
> I know thats how things work but its just irritating knowin that my bag could have gone to someone who really wanted a Coach instead of someone who is going to rip off an unsuspecting buyer.



Had that happened to me with a Rebecca Minkoff bag. I sold it for $100 per her request, but she relisted it for $190. She eventually sold the bag for $125. I added her to my block list so she won't resell my stuff anymore.


----------



## thenoob

I hate when sellers message/email me tons of times about leaving feedback, my item is in transit, its at the post office... Go away!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> Today one of my bags was purchased to be resold. I am assuming the seller has a physical shop. The bag was only worth $30 (a not so popular style of Coach) so I wonder what they will try to sell it for.
> I know thats how things work but its just irritating knowin that my bag could have gone to someone who really wanted a Coach instead of someone who is going to rip off an unsuspecting buyer.





anthrosphere said:


> Had that happened to me with a Rebecca Minkoff bag. I sold it for $100 per her request, but she relisted it for $190. She eventually sold the bag for $125. I added her to my block list so she won't resell my stuff anymore.


I don't understand the problem. It sounds like jealousy to me. 

When you list your items, you set the price, you decide whether or not to accept offers and presumably, you set the starting prices at the lowest you're willing to accept. 

What do you care what your buyer does with the items once they own them? If you don't want your buyer to be able to flip the items, set your own prices higher. But don't complain when you sell the items at the prices you set.


----------



## hipchick66

My bags come from a house where there is smoking. Aside from that they are in really good condition. I clearly stated that in my listings as well as no returns, and I listed them far below what they are going for from non- smoking homes. I've sold my bags to friends and co-workers before and they all said any smells were gone after a few days.  I also cleaned the bags and deodorized before I sent them.

Two weeks ago I listed 10 used bags.  I had 2 non-payers, 4 who 'changed their minds', and 2 who want to return because they didn't read the listing. I'm will never sell on ebay again.

I've bought some used bags there that smelled of body odor or smell like old crayons, and i couldn't get the smells out. I didn't complain because the price was low enough and I knew they were used. I still left good feedback. 

Thanks for reading my rant and allowing me to vent my frustration!


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I don't understand the problem. It sounds like jealousy to me.
> 
> When you list your items, you set the price, you decide whether or not to accept offers and presumably, you set the starting prices at the lowest you're willing to accept.
> 
> What do you care what your buyer does with the items once they own them? If you don't want your buyer to be able to flip the items, set your own prices higher. But don't complain when you sell the items at the prices you set.



I concur.


----------



## tickedoffchick

thenoob said:


> I hate when sellers message/email me tons of times about leaving feedback, my item is in transit, its at the post office... Go away!!!


I don't know - maybe it could get annoying, but sellers do get graded on their communication, so a lot of sellers want to make sure they don't get dinged (it affects future listings and how high up they appear in search results). My peeve is when sellers don't even acknowledge that you've bought and paid for an item and the only contact is the eBay email saying "your item has been marked as shipped." The times I've sold stuff I always send a quick note to thank them for the purchase, and then will follow up with tracking info/estimated date of arrival. I don't harass people for feedback, because I know that would annoy me.


----------



## Suzie

Fleurielle said:


> Not being able to leave negative feedback for non paying buyers!



I totally agree, what is the point of feedback then?


----------



## Suzie

My biggest pet peeve is if you are selling a high end item ie: a Chanel bag never used, the price is say $4000 and their best offer is $500 WTF please don't waste my time. This has been happening to me for Hermes items as well?


----------



## Tebus

Why do people just lay measuring tape on top of bags rather than just telling you the measurement? It can be really hard to read sometimes, I just don't understand.


----------



## Bratty1919

Tebus said:


> Why do people just lay measuring tape on top of bags rather than just telling you the measurement? It can be really hard to read sometimes, I just don't understand.



Omg, I know! This makes me nuts, too. So tacky and lazy


----------



## JadaStormy

For BIN auctions I prefer to ask the seller their lowest price (this actually happened on bonanza), and one seller had a purse listed for $1000-OBO, I asked what her lowest price was, she said she wouldn't go below 1k (why list it as a best offer?) because it was basically new. I watch and the list price just keeps going down ($980, $960..) It was finally dropped to $900 and I checked and she sold it for $850!! 

This actually happens alot and I never really understand it. I asked someone if they would sell a $750 purse for $700, they said no, a few weeks later they sold it for $700. I mean isn't a bird in the bag better than one in the bush or whatever that saying is? 

If my price is firm, it's firm, I will wait a_ year_ to get the price I want. But if you're going to lower the price after a few weeks, why not just go with your bottom line price from the beginning?


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> For BIN auctions I prefer to ask the seller their lowest price (this actually happened on bonanza), and one seller had a purse listed for $1000-OBO, I asked what her lowest price was, she said she wouldn't go below 1k (why list it as a best offer?) because it was basically new. I watch and the list price just keeps going down ($980, $960..) It was finally dropped to $900 and I checked and she sold it for $850!!
> 
> This actually happens alot and I never really understand it. I asked someone if they would sell a $750 purse for $700, they said no, a few weeks later they sold it for $700. I mean isn't a bird in the bag better than one in the bush or whatever that saying is?
> 
> If my price is firm, it's firm, I will wait a_ year_ to get the price I want. But if you're going to lower the price after a few weeks, why not just go with your bottom line price from the beginning?


An price can be firm if the seller just got the item. But after sitting on it for a few months/years/whatever, she might become more flexible and willing to go lower. 

As a seller, most won't tell a buyer what their lowest price is but instead, suggest that the buyer put in the offer. Why would a seller risk giving her lowest price when it might be lower than the price the buyer is willing to pay? I'd rather have the buyer make an offer and i'll counter if it's in the ballpark.


----------



## twin-fun

Sellers who don't list any flaws/marks in the description but only state "refer to pictures for item condition" - and then have only 3 crappy, blurry photos listed that show diddly squat!


----------



## azsun

Suzie said:


> My biggest pet peeve is if you are selling a high end item ie: a Chanel bag never used, the price is say $4000 and their best offer is $500 WTF please don't waste my time. This has been happening to me for Hermes items as well?


You can set a price to accept or reject automatically....and you won't even see those lowball offers.  I use it and it helps keep my blood pressure down...LOL


----------



## Suzie

azsun said:


> You can set a price to accept or reject automatically....and you won't even see those lowball offers.  I use it and it helps keep my blood pressure down...LOL



I know, I have done that but some of them just message me via ebay, I had one again today, I can pay you $2000 immediately, I am in my head thinking, yeah that is great but my minimum in $3700!!!!

I had one yesterday who offered me $1800 for the bag and I said you are $1800 too low and she said well you said best offer and that is my best offer!!

Should I put on the listing, please don't insult me with outrageous low offers!


----------



## azsun

Suzie said:


> I know, I have done that but some of them just message me via ebay, I had one again today, I can pay you $2000 immediately, I am in my head thinking, yeah that is great but my minimum in $3700!!!!
> 
> I had one yesterday who offered me $1800 for the bag and I said you are $1800 too low and she said well you said best offer and that is my best offer!!
> 
> Should I put on the listing, please don't insult me with outrageous low offers!


Oh NO! I haven't had that happen, thank goodness!

You could put a blurb in your listings about "please, no low ball offers!"   See if that would help.
Sorry you are having to deal with that issue.


----------



## Suzie

azsun said:


> Oh NO! I haven't had that happen, thank goodness!
> 
> You could put a blurb in your listings about "please, no low ball offers!"   See if that would help.
> Sorry you are having to deal with that issue.



Comes with the territory I suppose, but I find with high end items I am getting a lot of low offers.


----------



## uadjit

azsun said:


> Oh NO! I haven't had that happen, thank goodness!
> 
> You could put a blurb in your listings about "please, no low ball offers!"   See if that would help.
> Sorry you are having to deal with that issue.



I don't think that deters lowballers at all. I just think it puts serious bidders off of making an offer because they're worried their offer will offend the seller.


----------



## menamac

Not a pet peeve but something I can't figure out. Why would a seller set a reserve on a item of 300.00 but start her bid price at 200.00? If you aren't going to sell it for less than 300 then why bother with people bidding starting at 200? The bid wasn't listed so I did message to ask if she could tell the reserve so I would know if it was within my reach and she said sure, it's 300.00 Ok, out of reach for me, thanks for your time, over with. I still can't figure out why start bidding at 200 but have a non listed reserve for 300. Why?


----------



## lovemyangels

Suzie said:


> I know, I have done that but some of them just message me via ebay, I had one again today, I can pay you $2000 immediately, I am in my head thinking, yeah that is great but my minimum in $3700!!!!
> 
> I had one yesterday who offered me $1800 for the bag and I said you are $1800 too low and she said well you said best offer and that is my best offer!!
> 
> Should I put on the listing, please don't insult me with outrageous low offers!



This happened to me often too. Now I just set an auto-reject price limit so system will help me turn down those lowballers.


----------



## azsun

uadjit said:


> I don't think that deters lowballers at all. I just think it puts serious bidders off of making an offer because they're worried their offer will offend the seller.



I must politely disagree.  Anyone serious about a high dollar item will know it's value and will offer accordingly. 
Each person sets up their auction their own way...good, bad or indifferent!


----------



## Suzie

azsun said:


> I must politely disagree.  Anyone serious about a high dollar item will know it's value and will offer accordingly.
> Each person sets up their auction their own way...good, bad or indifferent!



On my Chanel bag listing I have a cut off where it automatically declines these offers but I just looked at the offers. It is a buy it now or best offer of $3800 and I just had an offer of $1000!!!!!!

I would rather leave it in my closet and look at it for the next 20 years than lower myself to accept an offer as pathetic as that.


----------



## milhouse13

Pet peeve: when you report a counterfeit item to eBay through their "report this item" system, and they keep the listing up and let the item sell.  WTH is the point of reporting it if they're not going to do anything about it?  Some poor unknowing person is going to be stuck with a fake and out money because eBay is being lazy


----------



## uadjit

azsun said:


> I must politely disagree.  Anyone serious about a high dollar item will know it's value and will offer accordingly.
> Each person sets up their auction their own way...good, bad or indifferent!



Here's why I think this: Many people I know are uncomfortable making offers at all and would rather just pass on an auction than submit an offer that is potentially offensive to the seller. I would expect that discomfort to be magnified if the seller has disclaimers about lowball offers in their listing text. 

Non-serious bidders don't care how many disclaimers you have in your listing. They'll send you lowballs by message even if you don't have the OBO option enabled. The only people you could possibly deter with disclaimers are people are are nervous about the offering process to begin with.


----------



## azsun

uadjit said:


> Here's why I think this: Many people I know are uncomfortable making offers at all and would rather just pass on an auction than submit an offer that is potentially offensive to the seller. I would expect that discomfort to be magnified if the seller has disclaimers about lowball offers in their listing text.
> 
> Non-serious bidders don't care how many disclaimers you have in your listing. They'll send you lowballs by message even if you don't have the OBO option enabled. The only people you could possibly deter with disclaimers are people are are nervous about the offering process to begin with.




You have your opinion on the subject and I have mine....live and let live!:okay:


----------



## JustAgUrL

JustAgUrL said:


> I just sold a La Perla Lingerie set on ebay... the winning bidder was also a
> seller of high end lingerie.....
> 
> I though.... YAYYYY..... she will pay quickly and be on her way.....
> 
> NOPE.... in fact I just had to open a NPB on her...
> 
> I had even sent her a message asking her if she just needed more time to pay.....
> I heard NOTHING from her..... and she has 300 in Feedback.....
> so, she is NOT a knew ebayer.......
> 
> I am REALLY MIFFED..... I had another bidder who bid and lost to her.....
> 
> Now, I might not even get the second chance offer from the other bidder.....
> 
> I am REALLY unhappy about this......





I have an update for this one......

The winner of the auction, whom is also a seller of high end lingerie....
Well..... I thought it ODD that suddenly she would bid like this and NOT pay.....

I waited like 5 or 6 days then opened a NPB and sent off a second chance offer to the other high bidder.....

anyway...... I get a message on the second or 3rd day of the NPB open case.....

It seems my winning bidder was out of town..... set her snipe.....
then she mentioned an automatic payment was also set....

THEN.... of all things..... she had her bag stolen with her credit cards in it .... when she called her bank... they cancelled ALL her transactions so the automatic payment she was going to send me and THOUGHT she sent me, did not go through..... then she did not find all of this out until the 2nd day of the NPB case.....

Of course I felt so bad for her.... and her story rang true to me....
So, we mutually cancelled the transaction....

-------

It just goes to prove what some have said here..... and that is that 
SOMETIMES they just do not know they have won... OR.... maybe something has gone wrong...... :rain:

NOT ALWAYS.... but most of the time, I like to give the buyer the benefit of the doubt.......


----------



## tickedoffchick

JustAgUrL said:


> I have an update for this one......
> 
> The winner of the auction, whom is also a seller of high end lingerie....
> Well..... I thought it ODD that suddenly she would bid like this and NOT pay.....
> 
> I waited like 5 or 6 days then opened a NPB and sent off a second chance offer to the other high bidder.....
> 
> anyway...... I get a message on the second or 3rd day of the NPB open case.....
> 
> It seems my winning bidder was out of town..... set her snipe.....
> then she mentioned an automatic payment was also set....
> 
> THEN.... of all things..... she had her bag stolen with her credit cards in it .... when she called her bank... they cancelled ALL her transactions so the automatic payment she was going to send me and THOUGHT she sent me, did not go through..... then she did not find all of this out until the 2nd day of the NPB case.....
> 
> Of course I felt so bad for her.... and her story rang true to me....
> So, we mutually cancelled the transaction....
> 
> -------
> 
> It just goes to prove what some have said here..... and that is that
> SOMETIMES they just do not know they have won... OR.... maybe something has gone wrong...... :rain:
> 
> NOT ALWAYS.... but most of the time, I like to give the buyer the benefit of the doubt.......


I hope that it's true but I doubt it.


----------



## NANI1972

Getting a low offer from a buyer and when you try to explain that you cannot take less than xxx amount of $ which is still way below retail and they message you saying "I saw these for xxx amount of money when they were on sale but I never bought them and I cannot justify paying anymore for them." To which I send a receipt to show exactly how much I paid for them (and by the way I'm loosing money at the price I would sell for after paying fees and shipping). And still they think I should sell for what they saw them on sale for and I know the place I bought them from only has ONE of each size to sell. 

Well sorry but why should I be entitled to sell them to you at the price YOU saw them for and didn't buy them? Now it's my cross to bare that you weren't able to get them and I should sell them to you at way less than what I paid?? SMDH


----------



## missy_g

tickedoffchick said:


> I hope that it's true but I doubt it.



Not everyone lies or is horrible. I just had a buyer who has perfect feedback not pay right away. She messaged me and apologized that she had a medical emergency. Not everyone can ebay from their phones either. 

I always give people the benefit of the doubt. I don't mind waiting 2-3 days but I do like contact from my customer.


----------



## uadjit

NANI1972 said:


> Getting a low offer from a buyer and when you try to explain that you cannot take less than xxx amount of $ which is still way below retail and they message you saying "I saw these for xxx amount of money when they were on sale but I never bought them and I cannot justify paying anymore for them." To which I send a receipt to show exactly how much I paid for them (and by the way I'm loosing money at the price I would sell for after paying fees and shipping). And still they think I should sell for what they saw them on sale for and I know the place I bought them from only has ONE of each size to sell.
> 
> Well sorry but why should I be entitled to sell them to you at the price YOU saw them for and didn't buy them? Now it's my cross to bare that you weren't able to get them and I should sell them to you at way less than what I paid?? SMDH



You're way too accommodating. When people try to pull this on me I tell them it's too bad they didn't snatch the bag up when they had the chance. 

Then I add them to my block list.


----------



## Copper Green

Tebus said:


> Why do people just lay measuring tape on top of bags rather than just telling you the measurement? It can be really hard to read sometimes, I just don't understand.


 

And/Or.....No measurements at all!!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

People who don't READ the description (and my descriptions aren't even long)!!! I just sold a bag on ebay that was silver (more of a dark metallic gunmetal gray). I stated the color in the description. No matter where I took the photos it was still picking up the colors of whatever room I was in, and I don't have a white box to photograph in, my bedspread is white however so that's where I photographed it. The bag was picking up a red tint from my curtains, but you could still clearly see in the photos it was silver. Someone bought it. I just read the feedback and she said "From the photos I thought I was receiving a maroon bag, I still like it though.".... REALLY?!?!?!?! READ THE DESCRIPTION!!!!!! Enlarge the photos!!! ASK!!! Someone else even asked and I posted the question with my response in the description! Really? Some people. At least she doesn't want to return it.


----------



## NANI1972

Hatfield1313 said:


> People who don't READ the description (and my descriptions aren't even long)!!! I just sold a bag on ebay that was silver (more of a dark metallic gunmetal gray). I stated the color in the description. No matter where I took the photos it was still picking up the colors of whatever room I was in, and I don't have a white box to photograph in, my bedspread is white however so that's where I photographed it. The bag was picking up a red tint from my curtains, but you could still clearly see in the photos it was silver. Someone bought it. I just read the feedback and she said "From the photos I thought I was receiving a maroon bag, I still like it though.".... REALLY?!?!?!?! READ THE DESCRIPTION!!!!!! Enlarge the photos!!! ASK!!! Someone else even asked and I posted the question with my response in the description! Really? Some people. At least she doesn't want to return it.



I feel your pain!! I went through this tonight with a potential buyer on a pair of shoes....she backed out AFTER reading the entire listing!! It's so aggravating! READ the effing listings ppl!


----------



## ELLEvGirl

I've been waiting about 2 days for my buyer to pay... Since I'm going away for the weekend, I (nicely) messaged my buyer and asked her to pay now so I can send it in the morning, if not it will have to wait until Monday.

She responds with , can u add shipping so I can pay?

What does that mean? I always add shipping on fixed price to all buyers.

Anyone know? I really hope she pays soon!


----------



## uadjit

ELLEvGirl said:


> I've been waiting about 2 days for my buyer to pay... Since I'm going away for the weekend, I (nicely) messaged my buyer and asked her to pay now so I can send it in the morning, if not it will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> She responds with , can u add shipping so I can pay?
> 
> What does that mean? I always add shipping on fixed price to all buyers.
> 
> Anyone know? I really hope she pays soon!



I donno. Is she in another country or something? Or has she won or bid on multiple items? Maybe she means combine shipping?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hatfield1313 said:


> People who don't READ the description (and my descriptions aren't even long)!!! I just sold a bag on ebay that was silver (more of a dark metallic gunmetal gray). I stated the color in the description. No matter where I took the photos it was still picking up the colors of whatever room I was in, and I don't have a white box to photograph in, my bedspread is white however so that's where I photographed it. The bag was picking up a red tint from my curtains, but you could still clearly see in the photos it was silver. Someone bought it. I just read the feedback and she said "From the photos I thought I was receiving a maroon bag, I still like it though.".... REALLY?!?!?!?! READ THE DESCRIPTION!!!!!! Enlarge the photos!!! ASK!!! Someone else even asked and I posted the question with my response in the description! Really? Some people. At least she doesn't want to return it.


 
I feel your pain too! I had this ring listed for sale and I clearly stated in the description the size and whether it can be resized or not (it can because I had it resized to start with). Next thing got someone asking for more photos of the ring (Ok, but didn't say what exactly they wanted to see more of), and asking "what size is it and can it be resized?" Read the flipping description!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ELLEvGirl said:


> I've been waiting about 2 days for my buyer to pay... Since I'm going away for the weekend, I (nicely) messaged my buyer and asked her to pay now so I can send it in the morning, if not it will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> She responds with , can u add shipping so I can pay?
> 
> What does that mean? I always add shipping on fixed price to all buyers.
> 
> Anyone know? I really hope she pays soon!


 
I now always always send an invoice to the buyer immediately after listing ends. Unless buyer pays before I do this. So there is no excuse.


----------



## soleilbrun

ELLEvGirl said:


> I've been waiting about 2 days for my buyer to pay... Since I'm going away for the weekend, I (nicely) messaged my buyer and asked her to pay now so I can send it in the morning, if not it will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> She responds with , can u add shipping so I can pay?
> 
> What does that mean? I always add shipping on fixed price to all buyers.
> 
> Anyone know? I really hope she pays soon!


 
If she is another country not encompased in your shipping costs the invoice will block due to lack of shipping costs. Send her an invoice with the shipping to her country so she can pay, if this is the case. It has happened to to me several times and I had to spam the seller with invoice requests to avoid npb.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Sellers who list items as "new" when they're not. And "new with tags" ought to mean the tags are still attached, not snipped off and tucked in the pocket. I'm sure someone else has posted this one but it is so aggravating!


----------



## uadjit

tickedoffchick said:


> Sellers who list items as "new" when they're not. And "new with tags" ought to mean the tags are still attached, not snipped off and tucked in the pocket. I'm sure someone else has posted this one but it is so aggravating!



To be fair, a lot of designer handbags come with the tags in the pocket.


----------



## tickedoffchick

uadjit said:


> To be fair, a lot of designer handbags come with the tags in the pocket.


I'm not referring to those - I'm talking about the vast majority that are sold with attached tags.


----------



## anthrosphere

When I read seller feedback that says "GREAT PACKAGING!!!" yet when I receive the seller's item, it's horribly and lazily packaged. I think that person who left that "omgz, great packaging" feedback must be the seller's friend.


----------



## Copper Green

The "at least 30%" more for BIN from  the starting bid price. Maybe I might want to go with 25% or 20%.  I want to set my own price for BIN.


----------



## Copper Green

From a buyers perspective....

Newbie bidding wars.

Example: Item goes up for sale at 8:00 am.  By noon there are 30 bids at 25 cent increments, never using the Auto Bid.  At the end of auction there are like 75 bids and the item sells for like $25.  

But, that's just me.


----------



## unrqtd

When i sold my first item for 7.99 someone asked me if they would sell it to them for 5.99  I WAS LIKE .... ER NO ;P


----------



## Copper Green

Another from a buyers perspective....

Just use the BIN....

Example: Item goes up for sale with a Starting Bid amount and a BIN.  10 minutes later a buyer put in a bid at the starting amount, which eliminates the BIN option.  End of auction the first bidder wins at over the price of the BIN option.  

But that just me, again.

BTW....question, please.  Is there an option when setting up a listing to where when a bidder bids the Starting Amount it will NOT eliminate the BIN option?  I was thinking that one time I bought an item with BIN but bidding was still going on.  Did I dream that? TIA.


----------



## uadjit

Copper Green said:


> The "at least 30%" more for BIN from  the starting bid price. Maybe I might want to go with 25% or 20%.  I want to set my own price for BIN.



Agree! When it was +10% I thought that was reasonable. 30% is just ridiculous. Insulting, almost. I think eBay is just trying to encourage everyone to move from auctions to fixed price listings.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I really don't like how buyers are anonymous; you can't send warnings to people bidding on a fake bag, for example.


----------



## Bratty1919

Storm Spirit said:


> I really don't like how buyers are anonymous; you can't send warnings to people bidding on a fake bag, for example.



And you can get flagged for messaging users about fake things they've won (i.e. if you see they've left FB)


----------



## anthrosphere

When people watch listings as they are about to end, but don't even bother to place bids.


----------



## starbucksqueen

This ticks me off.

People go on forums trying purposely trying to circumvent buyer/seller policies over color. In other words, they are trying to get their money back because they didn't like the color. The seller stated the color. Do they ask during the course of the auction? If you can find the auction on ebay or wherever, you can also type to ask a question!
My other pet peeve: people who don't tell you when they are paying. It's like we're omniscient! Just because I give you time. The courteous thing be tell me when I expect payment. People want to pay on the last day. That's OK, but shouldn't they make arrangements in advance. Even a "I don't paid until Thursday, could you please wait." In the meantime, they are all over Facebook and Twitter telling everybody everything.
Whew! I feel better, now. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm Spirit said:


> I really don't like how buyers are anonymous; you can't send warnings to people bidding on a fake bag, for example.





Bratty1919 said:


> And you can get flagged for messaging users about fake things they've won (i.e. if you see they've left FB)


And ebay will NARU members for "inappropriate use of the ebay messaging system." 

It's considered auction interference.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I used to tell people what items were fake and when the sellers were lying--sometimes it was my bag! Wow. Back then there was a sense that people had each other's backs. Interference or not, I deemed more important to keep people from getting ripped off!


----------



## Bratty1919

starbucksqueen said:


> I used to tell people what items were fake and when the sellers were lying--sometimes it was my bag! Wow. Back then there was a sense that people had each other's backs. Interference or not, I deemed more important to keep people from getting ripped off!



Not if it effects eBay's bottom line- ugh!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Bratty1919 said:


> Not if it effects eBay's bottom line- ugh!


 
Those days are long gone.....sigh... You're 
.Bottom line is everything to them now.


----------



## love4mom

Storm Spirit said:


> I really don't like how buyers are anonymous; you can't send warnings to people bidding on a fake bag, for example.



I actually like this policy. What if I have a would be buyer who got mad at me because I blocked her and decided to email my buyer to say that the item she bought is fake? Just out of spite. There are also people who may not have the full knowledge of the brand and think that an item is fake, when it is not.


----------



## Storm Spirit

love4mom said:


> I actually like this policy. What if I have a would be buyer who got mad at me because I blocked her and decided to email my buyer to say that the item she bought is fake? Just out of spite. There are also people who may not have the full knowledge of the brand and think that an item is fake, when it is not.



That is a good point. Though from what I've seen, there are far more cases of buyers thinking their counterfeit purchases are authentic, than the other way around. Often, buyers tend to be overoptimistic, hoping to snap up a bargain.

Chances of a blocked buyer messaging other bidders out of spite are quite slim; on the off chance that an uninformed bidder takes their word for it without contacting you for clarification, surely you would be better off selling to someone else?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Bratty1919 said:


> Not if it effects eBay's bottom line- ugh!



It does seem like that's all they care about...


----------



## love4mom

Storm Spirit said:


> That is a good point. Though from what I've seen, there are far more cases of buyers thinking their counterfeit purchases are authentic, than the other way around. Often, buyers tend to be overoptimistic, hoping to snap up a bargain.
> 
> Chances of a blocked buyer messaging other bidders out of spite are quite slim; on the off chance that an uninformed bidder takes their word for it without contacting you for clarification, surely you would be better off selling to someone else?



For me personally, because I rarely do auctions, it would be a BIN with immediate payment required, so I would have no choice but to deal with the transaction. Yes, that would be an off chance, but one instance is plenty.

 Also, if you can see who the bidders are, everyone can. When ebay did not hide bidders IDs, there were a lot of other unwanted offers and emails that bidders would get and most of them would be offers of fake items for less. I personally got a few of those. So, the same unsuspecting bidders who are bidding on fake items, may take the bait when they get offers of "similar" items for less.  
There are Pros and Cons to everything. I, personally think that bidding history should be private.


----------



## uadjit

love4mom said:


> For me personally, because I rarely do auctions, it would be a BIN with immediate payment required, so I would have no choice but to deal with the transaction. Yes, that would be an off chance, but one instance is plenty.
> 
> Also, if you can see who the bidders are, everyone can. When ebay did not hide bidders IDs, there were a lot of other unwanted offers and emails that bidders would get and most of them would be offers of fake items for less. I personally got a few of those. So, the same unsuspecting bidders who are bidding on fake items, may take the bait when they get offers of "similar" items for less.
> There are Pros and Cons to everything. I, personally think that bidding history should be private.



I agree with love4mom. I remember when eBay didn't hide bidders and it was a total mess. I like it better the way it is now.


----------



## Jbb924

I hate when people from other countries bid, when I clearly post that I don't ship internationally. I hate when someone does a buy it now and doesn't pay.


----------



## love4mom

When buyers open SNAD cases claiming that the item is fake, dirty, stained, ripped, not packed properly, etc. just to get out of paying restocking fees/shipping costs. So, you bought the wrong size or you don;t like the color, don;t like the fit. Accept the responsibility and follow the seller's terms!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jbb924 said:


> I hate when people from other countries bid, when I clearly post that I don't ship internationally. I hate when someone does a buy it now and doesn't pay.


If you have your preferences properly set, international buyers can't bid on your items. When properly set, if an buyer tries to bid or buy, they get a pop-up message that they're in a country to which the seller doesn't ship. 

Just stating in the listing that you don't ship internationally isn't enough. You must block them in the settings or they can bid and buy legitimately.


----------



## Bratty1919

Jbb924 said:


> I hate when people from other countries bid, when I clearly post that I don't ship internationally. I hate when someone does a buy it now and doesn't pay.


Just add an exclusion list. Problem solved


----------



## Jbb924

BeenBurned said:


> If you have your preferences properly set, international buyers can't bid on your items. When properly set, if an buyer tries to bid or buy, they get a pop-up message that they're in a country to which the seller doesn't ship.
> 
> Just stating in the listing that you don't ship internationally isn't enough. You must block them in the settings or they can bid and buy legitimately.


Thanks! I will do this now!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Grrr! Bought, paid for item straight away. Seller marks as shipped. Waiting over a week for shipping info. Seller then sends message via Paypal saying sorry, shipping is more. Yeah, ok ask me or tell me and I'll pay the difference!

Seller them realists item at x4 timeshare than I paid! Seriously, bad move. 

Just waiting for refund to be completed then leaving not so good feedback. In over 600 transactions as a buyer will only be the 2nd time leaving -ve feedback


----------



## StylishFarmer

Jbb924 said:


> I hate when people from other countries bid, when I clearly post that I don't ship internationally. I hate when someone does a buy it now and doesn't pay.



Please don't get upset. I know it's a bit more of a hassle but I'm a great buyer. I don't have access to a lot of things where I  so eBay and Internet shopping are very valuable. 

That said, I usually message the seller asking if it would be ok to bid/BIN letting them know I'm in Australia and to have a look at my feedback


----------



## Suzie

StylishFarmer said:


> Please don't get upset. I know it's a bit more of a hassle but I'm a great buyer. I don't have access to a lot of things where I  so eBay and Internet shopping are very valuable.
> 
> That said, I usually message the seller asking if it would be ok to bid/BIN letting them know I'm in Australia and to have a look at my feedback



I also message the seller asking if they would ship to Oz and to please look at my 100% feedback, they usually have no problem selling as I think it is better to be upfront.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhh... Sellers who have had an issue with shipping to Russia, or Italy, then when I ask if they will ship to me in Sweden..... seller says.... "I had problems posting to Europe in that past."... 

REALLY???? Treating different countries in Europe the same, when we ALL have different 
Governments/ Customs.... and Postal Services..... 



for ONE.... Europe is NOT a country.... and 2.... I would NEVER treat ALL North American countries the same, when it comes to shipping..... I know that the USA, Canada and Mexico ALL have VERY different postal systems..... 

I don't even treat ALL EU countries the same, when it comes to shipping.....

I know that some countries have more strict Import restrictions.... and some have TERRIBLE Customs wait times..... and some have VERY BAD reputations for items not being received in a timely manner.......


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> When buyers open SNAD cases claiming that the item is fake, dirty, stained, ripped, not packed properly, etc. just to get out of paying restocking fees/shipping costs. So, you bought the wrong size or you don;t like the color, don;t like the fit. Accept the responsibility and follow the seller's terms!





YES!!!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

I'm REALLY getting frustrated with sellers who list $500 and UP items..... with 2 photos and 
NO description what so ever..... 

NO Measurements.... Not anything..... UK is very good at that...... Some of the worst sellers....


----------



## Fleurielle

My latest e.bay peeve is that e.bay is now going to take 10% from our p&p charges!


----------



## JustAgUrL

My latest pat peeve is sellers who sell jeans....

My god... put the darn measurements of the jeans in the listing.....

and for gods sake.... women are NOT built like men....

You NEED to include HIP measurements and thigh is possible....

I see too many sellers who only include the Waist- Rise- Inseam....

That is OK for men's jeans.... NOT for woman's jeans......


----------



## JustAgUrL

Fleurielle said:


> My latest e.bay peeve is that e.bay is now going to take 10% from our p&p charges!




yeah.... they have been doing this for a while in the USA....


----------



## JustAgUrL

My god....

Come on sellers.... Put some info in your listings....

I am getting really frustrated with sellers who list 2 photos....

and NO INFO.....

A pair of high heel boots.... No heel measurement.....  NOTHING....


It seems they get more and more  lazy as time goes by....


----------



## Copper Green

JustAgUrL said:


> I'm REALLY getting frustrated with sellers who list $500 and UP items..... with 2 photos and
> NO description what so ever.....
> 
> NO Measurements.... Not anything..... UK is very good at that...... Some of the worst sellers....


ITA......gee, you can list up to 12 pics for free and you list 2 and they are blurry!


----------



## Fashionistabags

I agree with almost everything in these posts. It's true people want something for nothing. When listing 'buy it now' I've had buyers offer an extremely low price when I clearly don't have 'Best offer' option! This annoys me so much.
I once listed a pair of brand new Lanvin flats and she emails me offering $100! I had to laugh.... Crazy!
Another time the buyer abused me, because she couldn't pick up the item. I clearly stated 'no pick up' in the listing! They obviously don't bother to read the whole listing which is another thing that drives me nuts!


----------



## HarliRexx

As a buyer it irks me when I leave positive feedback after receiving an item and the seller never returns the favor.


----------



## azsun

HarliRexx said:


> As a buyer it irks me when I leave positive feedback after receiving an item and the seller never returns the favor.



I've noticed this happening more & more lately to me too.


----------



## MAGJES

My most recent pet peeve on ebay is when a seller lists a Bal bag for sale.....says it's MINT, but uses a picture from two years ago (from her tpf reveal) when she bought it new and also fails to show the wear on the corners and the totally gross interior of said MINT bag.  I did not buy the bag but a friend did.  Also a pet peeve. - when this seller has a attitude when the buyer questions the condition as it's definitely not a MINT bag.  What's the point of being dishonest like this and creating a headache for both yourself and the buyer.


----------



## limom

My pet peeves is when any member uses this forum to promote their business at the expense of another member's business.
It is one thing to push their own business in an ethical way, it is another one to take away from others under false pretenses.
And since, I am on a roll tonight, please check the spelling on the website.
I


----------



## JustAgUrL

MAGJES said:


> My most recent pet peeve on ebay is when a seller lists a Bal bag for sale.....says it's MINT, but uses a picture from two years ago (from her tpf reveal) when she bought it new and also fails to show the wear on the corners and the totally gross interior of said MINT bag.  I did not buy the bag but a friend did.  Also a pet peeve. - when this seller has a attitude when the buyer questions the condition as it's definitely not a MINT bag.  What's the point of being dishonest like this and creating a headache for both yourself and the buyer.





Ohhhh that would IRK me to no end.....

I hope your friend gets her money back....

What a pain... and it is expensive to return a bag like that.... so both seller and 
buyer loses..... It does not make any real sense to hide stuff....


----------



## MAGJES

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh that would IRK me to no end.....
> 
> I hope your friend gets her money back....
> 
> What a pain... and it is expensive to return a bag like that.... so both seller and
> buyer loses..... It does not make any real sense to hide stuff....



I know - no sense at all!   IMO if a seller lists a bag honestly she will find a willing buyer.  I guess people are greedy and want to hide wear only for the extra $. Shame on her.


----------



## cyyan

I am a new seller on ebay.  I tried to sell my Chanel bag but I got a couple of low offers and the bag did not sell.  I am trying to relist but ebay will not allow me to relist.  Due to the type of merchandise I have to wait 30 days.  Is this normal?  I know there are so many fakes out there but I bought the bag brand new at the actual store. Maybe consigning is less stressful.


----------



## spoiledwify

MAGJES said:


> My most recent pet peeve on ebay is when a seller lists a Bal bag for sale.....says it's MINT, but uses a picture from two years ago (from her tpf reveal) when she bought it new and also fails to show the wear on the corners and the totally gross interior of said MINT bag.  I did not buy the bag but a friend did.  Also a pet peeve. - when this seller has a attitude when the buyer questions the condition as it's definitely not a MINT bag.  What's the point of being dishonest like this and creating a headache for both yourself and the buyer.



And this seller is a member of tpf?
&#128545;&#128563;&#128563; what shame


----------



## spoiledwify

JustAgUrL said:


> My god....
> 
> Come on sellers.... Put some info in your listings....
> 
> I am getting really frustrated with sellers who list 2 photos....
> 
> and NO INFO.....
> 
> A pair of high heel boots.... No heel measurement.....  NOTHING....
> 
> 
> It seems they get more and more  lazy as time goes by....



That's why I pass on this action too much hassle to asked question and photo needed for authentification


----------



## mzmir

JustAgUrL said:


> My god....
> 
> Come on sellers.... Put some info in your listings....
> 
> I am getting really frustrated with sellers who list 2 photos....
> 
> and NO INFO.....
> 
> A pair of high heel boots.... No heel measurement.....  NOTHING....
> 
> 
> It seems they get more and more  lazy as time goes by....



I think in the beginning people don't realize these things... I just started posting and people have messaged me for things similar to that. width of front of shoe??? 
I;ve been trying to do my homework! 

I know what you mean though.. Some listing just say "heel is in good condition"


----------



## HarliRexx

Not necessarily a pet peeve, just something I've learned... As a buyer I just always assume the item is in somewhat worse condition than the description makes it sound/looks in pictures, and make my bids based on that assumption. I would say this is the case for about 75% of used items I've purchased. I find most items (that I've purchased) listed as new actually are in new condition but not always! I have much love for sellers that actually show the true condition with 10-12 CLEAR photos!

And yes, can't stand when they claim "only used a few times. Like new!"!and it's clearly been used waaaay more than that.


----------



## Copper Green

OMG....looking for an item on EBay.  Found 6 of them. Only 2 had the measurements, the other 4 didn't!!!!.  So sick of that!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

HarliRexx said:


> Not necessarily a pet peeve, just something I've learned... As a buyer I just always assume the item is in somewhat worse condition than the description makes it sound/looks in pictures, and make my bids based on that assumption. I would say this is the case for about 75% of used items I've purchased. I find most items (that I've purchased) listed as new actually are in new condition but not always! I have much love for sellers that actually show the true condition with 10-12 CLEAR photos!
> 
> And yes, can't stand when they claim "only used a few times. Like new!"!and it's clearly been used waaaay more than that.




If I say that an item has only been worn a few times in a listing.... I will put CLOSEUP photos that you can magnify,
so you can see that I am telling the truth..... like the soles, insoles and toe and heels of shoes.... and for handbags it is the corners and inside, along with handles.... 

that is how it should be......


----------



## JustAgUrL

Copper Green said:


> OMG....looking for an item on EBay.  Found 6 of them. Only 2 had the measurements, the other 4 didn't!!!!.  So sick of that!!!




No kidding.... It is sooo FRUSTRATING..... 

last week I saw a girl who had a Christian Louboutin handbag 2 blurry photos and 
NO INFO.....

I wrote her that if she did not provide more photos and clear one along with 
measurements that ebay would remover her listing for not being authentic.....
Well... in so many words.....  



a month ago, I won a pair of Cyprus Crocs Wedge heels for $26 ....

ALL her listing said was --- Crocs...

Then ONE photo and the size..... 

These crocs can go for $80 cuz they are the NICEST ones they have ever made...... and VERY hard to find.... 
After wearing mine in Paris for 10 days and walking 20 kilometers a day, I now know why women will pay $80 for these.... 


people do not realize that the MORE info in a listing..... the BETTER and less work it will be to sell your item......


----------



## JustAgUrL

mzmir said:


> I think in the beginning people don't realize these things... I just started posting and people have messaged me for things similar to that. width of front of shoe???
> I;ve been trying to do my homework!
> 
> I know what you mean though.. Some listing just say "heel is in good condition"



Width of front of shoe is a bit ODD.....

But, I will as best I can give length of insole width, and heel height....
Boots need the the length and the measurement around the top.... 


What drives me crazy, and it is a bit picky on my end is.... women listing SLIDES as mules..... Mule, Slides and Clogs and NOT the same thing....

and Platforms are NOT wedge heels.....

and open back is not a sling back..... sorry, went off there for a minute.... 


as for Jeans..... I want to see a waist- Hip- thigh measurement as well as inseam,
 Front & back rise and ankle opening.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

here is the one I was talking about.....

at least she added photos.... cuz at first she only had the first 2 photos in the listing......


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



so, I wrote her a message that said......


*I see you're a new seller, so I thought I would
give you some suggestions on your listing so you won't get a claim from a buyer, saying the bag is not as described.
& so you can sell it. 
NOBODY wants to spend $400 on a bag they can't see, and don't know the size of.

You have no info in your listing.

better listing title: Christian Louboutin (name of bag) Black Leather handbag

what are the measurements?

Height? Length? Depth?

is this a shoulder bag or handheld, a satchel or a hobo etc.

what is the strap drop?

Describe pockets inside & out. 

Photos are too dark, can't see anything.
You might want to add more photos, as somebody may think you are trying to hide something by not providing more photos that are well lit and clear.

2 photos is not enough to see if the bag is authentic.
Ebay gives you 12 FREE photos. USE them ALL

Front, Back inside , logos and hardware.

Hope you don't mind my pointing this out.

If you need more help, let me know.


Cheers,
*


----------



## xeux2000

My pet peeve is when an international buyer contacts me to ask for international shipping (even though listing strictly states US buyers only).  They always seem so nice and agreeable when I give a proper shipping estimate and agree, but then when time comes for the auction to end....they're nowhere to be seen??? I always wonder then why did I waste my time at all?


----------



## JustAgUrL

xeux2000 said:


> My pet peeve is when an international buyer contacts me to ask for international shipping (even though listing strictly states US buyers only).  They always seem so nice and agreeable when I give a proper shipping estimate and agree, but then when time comes for the auction to end....they're nowhere to be seen??? I always wonder then why did I waste my time at all?





Well... for starters, I have learned that just because they say NO International Shipping... That does not mean that they will refuse to sell to International Buyers....

and even though they agree on the shipping price, maybe the item was bid higher 
than they were wanting to pay..... or maybe they found one sooner..... 
Or maybe they decided to wait..... 



I always ask USA sellers if they ship to Sweden, even if they say no INternational Bidders...... 
MANY times, in fact 99% of the time, they will ship to me.....

I do try to explain to them that we have a VERY fast reliable postal system....
and that we only have a 1 day Customs turn around... unlike many EU countries....

and that seems to convince them to ship to me....

I have even offered to pay via Bank Wire Transfer ..... That is if I REALLY want the item...... 



I don't see it as wasting time.... I see it as doing business.... and this way you can PICK what International Buyers you wish to sell to.....


----------



## mzmir

JustAgUrL said:


> Width of front of shoe is a bit ODD.....
> 
> But, I will as best I can give length of insole width, and heel height....
> Boots need the the length and the measurement around the top....
> 
> 
> What drives me crazy, and it is a bit picky on my end is.... women listing SLIDES as mules..... Mule, Slides and Clogs and NOT the same thing....
> 
> and Platforms are NOT wedge heels.....
> 
> and open back is not a sling back..... sorry, went off there for a minute....
> 
> 
> as for Jeans..... I want to see a waist- Hip- thigh measurement as well as inseam,
> Front & back rise and ankle opening.....




Wow.. I didn't realize that there was a Front & back rise?


----------



## JustAgUrL

mzmir said:


> Wow.. I didn't realize that there was a Front & back rise?



With the low waisted jeans now days you have to include that for women that might be a little more curvy and who have booty......


----------



## tnguye78

Ugh! Do people NOT leave feedback anymore?


----------



## Louliu71

When you message a buyer, thank them for their purchase, tell them you have posted it the same day, say you hope they are happy it.......and you get not a single reply, nada. I just like to know something has arrived safely, not expecting to kiss my feet, but just a thanks it's arrived will do.


----------



## tickedoffchick

skyqueen said:


> BNWT...means, brand new with tags! NOT used, even for an hour, tags removed and placed inside the bag.
> Very disappointing to receive a bag USED when you are expecting a new bag.


Oh, but don't you know some designer bags come with the tags inside the bag? LOL! As someone on  here, "to be fair," just pointed out oh so helpfully to me when I ranted about the same thing a couple of weeks back. WAY too many sellers getting away with listing stuff as new that they've clearly used. Coach, Michael Kors, and Marc Jacobs, arguably three of the most popular brands sold on eBay, and ALL are sold with the tags attached to the bag.


----------



## alice87

It is a funny rant. You are not bying at retail. Quite a few bags are tried in the store and still considered new. It seems silly to expect significant bargain, and have all the tags attached and everything. Even nordstrom rack sell new bags and sone tags may be inside. Signs of wear, or worn bag is different than the bag that was tried in front of a mirror.


----------



## vernis-lover

Louliu71 said:


> When you message a buyer, thank them for their purchase, tell them you have posted it the same day, say you hope they are happy it.......and you get not a single reply, nada. I just like to know something has arrived safely, not expecting to kiss my feet, but just a thanks it's arrived will do.


 
This.  Where do people keep their manners these days?

I don't know if it is a "terribly" British thing but if you're low-balling me an offer via email, you might actually get a response if you use 'please' and 'thank you' otherwise I'm going ignore and delete!


----------



## Nikki_

Pet peeves?

When you have half a million watchers on an item, someone puts in a bid with several days left, the "watchers" all disappear and then your buyer never returns to pay.  

As for FB, I do understand it's not mandatory but lately, I receive about 25% that come back to leave FB. 

When I do make a sale, I politely let the buyer know when their purchase has shipped with a kind PM. I always package their item meticulously, (tissue paper, ribbons, a handwritten note and often a beauty sample) they receive it and......nothing. 

While I'm by no means expecting a buyer to fall all over me, a quick and simple "good seller" or "thanks" in the form of a FB would be great.


----------



## love4mom

tickedoffchick said:


> Oh, but don't you know some designer bags come with the tags inside the bag? LOL! As someone on  here, "to be fair," just pointed out oh so helpfully to me when I ranted about the same thing a couple of weeks back. WAY too many sellers getting away with listing stuff as new that they've clearly used. Coach, Michael Kors, and Marc Jacobs, arguably three of the most popular brands sold on eBay, and ALL are sold with the tags attached to the bag.


 
It is very true. Every Chanel bag that I purchased at Saks 5th Avenue had the tag inside the pocket of the bag and not attached. All bags were brand new with no signs of being handled. I have also seen other brands with the tags not attached.


----------



## tickedoffchick

love4mom said:


> It is very true. Every Chanel bag that I purchased at Saks 5th Avenue had the tag inside the pocket of the bag and not attached. All bags were brand new with no signs of being handled. I have also seen other brands with the tags not attached.


OMG seriously? 
I'm not talking about Chanels, darling, or YSL, or any of the other super-high-end brands. I've never said I was. I was talking about the (see above for a reminder) Coach, Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs, and the other brands in that price range). The kinds of bags that have thousands of listings at a time. The kinds of bags that are, yes, sold with tags attached, as tacky as you might think that is. 
One again, NOT Hermes, NOT Gucci...
I know that very high end bags often come with the tags tucked inside. I was not saying they don't. 
I was making a point about dishonest sellers who snip tags, carry the bag to an event or decide they don't like it after carrying it a few times, and then list it as "new with tags."  And I was also making a point about snarky comments "correcting" me. 

Have a great day!


----------



## BeenBurned

tickedoffchick said:


> Oh, but don't you know some designer bags  come with the tags inside the bag? LOL! As someone on  here, "to be  fair," just pointed out oh so helpfully to me when I ranted about the  same thing a couple of weeks back. WAY too many sellers getting away  with listing stuff as new that they've clearly used. Coach, Michael  Kors, and Marc Jacobs, arguably three of the most popular brands sold on  eBay, and ALL are sold with the tags attached to the bag.





tickedoffchick said:


> OMG seriously?
> I'm not talking about Chanels, darling, or YSL, or any of the other super-high-end brands. I've never said I was. I was talking about the (see above for a reminder) Coach, Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs, and the other brands in that price range). The kinds of bags that have thousands of listings at a time. The kinds of bags that are, yes, sold with tags attached, as tacky as you might think that is.
> One again, NOT Hermes, NOT Gucci...
> I know that very high end bags often come with the tags tucked inside. I was not saying they don't.
> I was making a point about dishonest sellers who snip tags, carry the bag to an event or decide they don't like it after carrying it a few times, and then list it as "new with tags."  And I was also making a point about snarky comments "correcting" me.
> 
> Have a great day!


Just so you know, "lower end items" <----- your implication, not mine! ----- like Coach (and possibly others) often also come with tags removed and placed in pockets or removed and reattached inside the bag or wallet. And others may have detached tags but not because they were removed and placed inside but rather, because that's how the item is sold!

Although not all Coach boutiques do it, it happens frequently enough that it's worth mentioning. They consider it to be tacky to display items with tags hanging off so they might either remove them and put them into an inside or outside pocket or they might re-attach them to the zipper or d-ring inside the bag. 

If those bags end up at the outlet, they might still have the tag separate from the bag or it might be in a different location  than was origianlly attached at the factory. 

Another thing to consider is that many items never come with tags attached. Wallets, contact lens cases, mini skinnys, etc. might  or might not have tags attached but they come from the factory with the tags inside them and detached from the item.

A detached tag doesn't mean that the item was used! NWT means that the item has never been used but the tags aren't necessarily attached to the item if it doesnt come that way.


----------



## love4mom

tickedoffchick said:


> OMG seriously?
> I'm not talking about Chanels, darling, or YSL, or any of the other super-high-end brands. I've never said I was. I was talking about the (see above for a reminder) Coach, Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs, and the other brands in that price range). The kinds of bags that have thousands of listings at a time. The kinds of bags that are, yes, sold with tags attached, as tacky as you might think that is.
> One again, NOT Hermes, NOT Gucci...
> I know that very high end bags often come with the tags tucked inside. I was not saying they don't.
> I was making a point about dishonest sellers who snip tags, carry the bag to an event or decide they don't like it after carrying it a few times, and then list it as "new with tags."  And I was also making a point about snarky comments "correcting" me.
> 
> Have a great day!


 
Darling? There was only one person who could call me that. She was my mother and she passed away 7 years ago.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Oy! I wish I could just go back to my original post and add a series of disclaimers. *rant not applicable to the following: High-end bags, mid-range bags that were used as display models, accessories, bags that were the result of buyer's remorse but guaranteed to have not been carried, bags that were claimed to have been given as gifts, bags from sample sales. 

As for "darling," it's a tic I have whenever I say "Chanel."


----------



## uadjit

tickedoffchick said:


> Oy! I wish I could just go back to my original post and add a series of disclaimers. *rant not applicable to the following: High-end bags, mid-range bags that were used as display models, accessories, bags that were the result of buyer's remorse but guaranteed to have not been carried, bags that were claimed to have been given as gifts, bags from sample sales.
> 
> As for "darling," it's a tic I have whenever I say "Chanel."



I'm the person who originally told you that many bags come with the tags tucked inside. And I didn't just mean Chanel, Balenciaga, Chloe etc. I meant all sorts of brands. I was at Nordstrom's this weekend and bags of all description had the tags tucked inside. I should have taken a picture for you.

I have seen Coach, Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors bags all without the tags attached and have actually purchased MJ and MK ones with the tags in the pocket. So I know that what you are saying is just plain wrong.

And even if that wasn't the case, are all those bags you're referring to somehow not new?

Oh, and FYI, I wasn't intending to be "snarky". I was trying to be fair. Like I said.

It is not fair to call a seller a liar because s/he says a bag is new but it has tags in the pocket. I know there are sellers who use a bag and then sell it as new because I have bought a few bags like that but the location of the tag is hardly a good indicator of its use.


----------



## tokki_x

just recently, weird numbers of buyers start messaging me with lowball offers AND telling me that's the most my item is worth "in their past experience collecting"
I never have best offer options on any listings, don't know why some people assume everything is nagotiable. ebay is slow during the summer, but that doesn't mean sellers are starving...
ticked me off to the point I must come on here and write this


----------



## tickledpink2012

When sellers don't answer messages BEFORE the listing ends!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

getting a bit tired of selling to buyers with very few feedback scores. I mean not new members but members have been on eBay for a very long time and probably bought a lot but never seem to leave any feedback for sellers. I had a few of them in a row now and no feedback. I think that's why they have a such low feedback score because they don't leave feedback for others. Very difficult to do research and see a activity history.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tokki_x said:


> just recently, weird numbers of buyers start messaging me with lowball offers AND telling me that's the most my item is worth "in their past experience collecting"
> I never have best offer options on any listings, don't know why some people assume everything is nagotiable. ebay is slow during the summer, but that doesn't mean sellers are starving...
> ticked me off to the point I must come on here and write this


 
Same thing happens to me! I had an item literally just listed as an auction and someone contacted me asking what's my min price. MY MIN PRICE IS THE STARTING PRICE!!!! If I wanted anything lower I would have started it lower! Which part of that is so difficult to understand? The item had days left before the listing ends and had quite number of watchers. It sold above the asking price in the end.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Two bidders in the last week who never paid!! And the people who leave feedback for these buyers so their record states 100% positive when in reality much of the feedback left is **SELLER BEWARE, BUYER DOESN'T PAY**.... How about not leaving feedback (isn't that what you're supposed to do anyway?!), open a case, and let eBay mark their account with an unpaid strike! UGH!


----------



## anthrosphere

ONLY ONE ON EBAY!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Only-One-On-Ebay-Wildfox-Couture-Top-Small-/181209637223?pt=US_Womens_Tshirts&hash=item2a30efa167


....... Are you sure about that seller?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Auth-Wildfox-Couture-LEOPARD-SPOT-CLASSIC-V-NECK-TEE-NEON-PEACH-PINK-S-/231045556064?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item35cb636760

 I hate it when sellers think their shirt is the only one on eBay ever, when you look down a few pages and see the exact shirt listed by someone else. -_-


----------



## vfab

I don't understand why some sellers use the best offer option when they have no intention of going lower than the buy it now price anyway. I have been selling for 12 years on eBay so I know that people are not just trying to give things away. I take time to go through closed auctions and see what comparable items have recently sold for and consider the condition, whether its a sold out item, and even eBay/Paypal fees before making a best offer and my offers just stay "pending" until eBay closes them out. Why not just decline or make a counteroffer? Then of the counteroffers I have received, they are usually $5 or less from the buy it now price.

From the seller standpoint, I totally agree with the complaints of buyers sending lowball offers in messages when there is no best offer option. I already donate to charities and eBay is not one of them. It also bugs me when people ask me questions that have already been answered in the listing. When I list items I think of what I would want to know as a buyer and include as much info as I can and welcome questions and requests for more specific pics or measurements or anything someone needs but when people ask the inseam and its clear as day in the listing I know they just looked at the pictures. 

Also in feedback it is crazy how people leave comments that have nothing to do with my service as a seller i.e. shipping time, item as described, etc. I have feedback that they did not like the material when the fabric composition was listed in the listing or they did not like how the color looked on them like they are writing a review on Nordstrom's site. Like seriously, how is that helping a potential bidder to choose to purchase from me?


----------



## tokki_x

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Same thing happens to me! I had an item literally just listed as an auction and someone contacted me asking what's my min price. MY MIN PRICE IS THE STARTING PRICE!!!! If I wanted anything lower I would have started it lower! Which part of that is so difficult to understand? The item had days left before the listing ends and had quite number of watchers. It sold above the asking price in the end.



I'm really thinking about starting to report them from now on. I think its against ebay policy to bargain like that or something. I also think its harrassment bc some people would literrally send 3 mails explaining why your item is worth less...


----------



## anthrosphere

Seller has a $9.99 with BO, I offered $5.00, seller countered with just $1 less than his original offer. What a dolt. Nope, you lost my business. Why bother with BO if you can't go any lower?


----------



## tickedoffchick

anthrosphere said:


> Seller has a $9.99 with BO, I offered $5.00, seller countered with just $1 less than his original offer. What a dolt. Nope, you lost my business. Why bother with BO if you can't go any lower?


Please don't take this the wrong way but do you think offering someone only half of their asking price is a fair starting point for negotiation? Some sellers may have their settings automatically include a "best offer" option even on low-priced items - a dollar off that is 10 percent off. Honestly, if the seller sold it to you for $5, then he's got to pay eBay and PayPal fees, which will come to about 12 percent of that, so now he's close to $4 gross on the item - we don't know what he paid for it, so conceivably he could have wound up selling at a loss.


----------



## anthrosphere

xeux2000 said:


> My pet peeve is when an international buyer contacts me to ask for international shipping (even though listing strictly states US buyers only).  They always seem so nice and agreeable when I give a proper shipping estimate and agree, but then when time comes for the auction to end....they're nowhere to be seen??? I always wonder then why did I waste my time at all?



I hate when international buyers ask me the same thing. It's even more irritating when they ask me to ship a 3 pound handbag via First Class. So annoying.


----------



## chicinthecity777

anthrosphere said:


> Seller has a $9.99 with BO, I offered $5.00, seller countered with just $1 less than his original offer. What a dolt. Nope, you lost my business. Why bother with BO if you can't go any lower?


 


tickedoffchick said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but do you think offering someone only half of their asking price is a fair starting point for negotiation? Some sellers may have their settings automatically include a "best offer" option even on low-priced items - a dollar off that is 10 percent off. Honestly, if the seller sold it to you for $5, then he's got to pay eBay and PayPal fees, which will come to about 12 percent of that, so now he's close to $4 gross on the item - we don't know what he paid for it, so conceivably he could have wound up selling at a loss.


 
I agree with *tickedoffchick*. I think 10% off on a $9.99 item is pretty good.


----------



## JustAgUrL

anthrosphere said:


> I hate when international buyers ask me the same thing. It's even more irritating when they ask me to ship a 3 pound handbag via First Class. So annoying.





at least they contact you and ask...


I ALWAYS contact sellers who state in their listings USA Shipping only and ask 
if they would be willing to ship to me in Sweden.....

I have yet to have a seller say no....
sometimes it takes a little convincing.... and I will explain 
our postal system and customs clearing times.... as many sellers hear  
bad stories of some countries having poor postal service...... 
I try to put my sellers at ease so they know that I will not try to rip them off...
I will not file an INR in 2 weeks if the item does not arrive by EBAYS Estimated 
time of delivery...... 

which would you rather have.... a buyer in Europe who has 1,500 Feedback 
and leaves nothing bit Positive Feedback for their sellers.. and who will not 
cause any issues or possible chargebacks etc.....

OR..... a USA buyer who has 50 Feedback and  few soft positives 
and who could very easily do a chargeback on you....


as for buyers asking for a 3 lb back to be shipped First Class... 
the cut off for USPS First Class International  is 4 LBs.... Why should they not ask???


Not sure if you know this, but First Class International is much faster 
than the Priority or Express due to how it is handled by the postal service....

A First Class package is less likely to incur Taxes and VAT.... 
and if the country has a really good postal system... The item will not 
get lost in the mail..... I have had HUNDREDS of items shipped to me 
via First Class and not ONE ever went missing... and this includes 
Louboutins.... and even a Jimmy Choo handbag....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Buyers who think that the new ebay Estimated Time of Delivery means 
that the item is guaranteed to be delivered by that date....

I ran into somebody on the ebay forum who boasted about how he 
files an INR the day of the ETD and he will NEG the seller if the item is not 
there by that date....
Ohhhh yes.... I blocked him sooo fast.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

sellers who do this in their tittle....

Bally Boots, Shoes, Pumps, 

Sandals, slides, mules, clogs, pumps, slingback wedge heels.....


My god.... PICK a style already.... 

I wish people would do a LITTLE research on their items....

Like Handbags.... It is easy to find a list of the different styles.... and what they are called....

Same with women's shoes.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

and sellers who are selling high heeled boots or high heels of any kind
that neglect to include the heel measurements in the listing.....


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Just sold something on eBay and I am really annoyed.

She paid and two seconds later messaged me asking when I'd ship. I stated in the auction I'd ship within three days of payment clearing. I have a feeling this girl is going to be a pain in the @$$.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

The fact that sellers have absolutely no power and no rights on ebay anymore!


----------



## uadjit

ChristinaDanise said:


> Just sold something on eBay and I am really annoyed.
> 
> She paid and two seconds later messaged me asking when I'd ship. I stated in the auction I'd ship within three days of payment clearing. I have a feeling this girl is going to be a pain in the @$$.



So...have you shipped yet?


----------



## ChristinaDanise

uadjit said:


> So...have you shipped yet?



LMAO!!! Hell naw! I'm at work! My life is NOT eBay and she can wait until I visit the self service kiosk tonight whenever the hell I get off! :lolots:


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Aaaand for anyone that cares she has messaged me, yet again, wanting to know when I'll ship. Absurd.


----------



## gatorgirl07

ChristinaDanise said:


> Aaaand for anyone that cares she has messaged me, yet again, wanting to know when I'll ship. Absurd.



Why are people like that?  ullhair:


----------



## uadjit

ChristinaDanise said:


> Aaaand for anyone that cares she has messaged me, yet again, wanting to know when I'll ship. Absurd.



Did you respond to her first message?


----------



## ChristinaDanise

uadjit said:


> Did you respond to her first message?



Yup. I told her yesterday I'd ship today. Now I think I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Jacer

A buyer who wins and then 2 mins later asks to cancel her bid because she didn't really mean to win but bid as a "thrill" her words... WTF. 

Sorry I needed to vent.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Jacer said:


> A buyer who wins and then 2 mins later asks to cancel her bid because she didn't really mean to win but bid as a "thrill" her words... WTF.
> 
> Sorry I needed to vent.



Don't cancel.  Let her have the "thrill" of a strike!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

gatorgirl07 said:


> don't cancel.  Let her have the "thrill" of a strike!



+1!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't cancel. Let her have the "thrill" of a strike!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Why are there so many people who do NOT read sellers' listings??? I will not accept other forms of payment other than Paypal, and I do NOT care if your Paypal account is BLOCKED for whatever reason!!! Sort out your own problems first BEFORE you BID!!! Sorry for the rant... just really upset...


----------



## new.old.bag

JustAgUrL said:


> sellers who do this in their tittle....
> 
> Bally Boots, Shoes, Pumps,
> 
> Sandals, slides, mules, clogs, pumps, slingback wedge heels.....
> 
> 
> My god.... PICK a style already....
> 
> I wish people would do a LITTLE research on their items....
> 
> Like Handbags.... It is easy to find a list of the different styles.... and what they are called....
> 
> Same with women's shoes.....


 
Actually, this probably isn't about the seller not knowing the style, it's more likely about trying to have their items be seen in eBay's convoluted and messed up search.  

For example: If someone is selling a bag, and their title says "blue bag" the idea is that their item would not be picked up by anyone searching for a "blue purse" or "blue handbag" in theory. So they put "Blue purse handbag pocketbook bag" in an effort to have their items seen by someone searching any of those terms.

Supposedly this approach does not work anymore with eBay's new Cassini search. It's impossible to know for sure with eBay because they make so many opaque changes all the time and recently even included an update to the user agreement that seller's items may not be shown at all, ever in search.


----------



## Rarity

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't cancel.  Let her have the "thrill" of a strike!


----------



## Bratty1919

new.old.bag said:


> Actually, this probably isn't about the seller not knowing the style, it's more likely about trying to have their items be seen in eBay's convoluted and messed up search.
> 
> For example: If someone is selling a bag, and their title says "blue bag" the idea is that their item would not be picked up by anyone searching for a "blue purse" or "blue handbag" in theory. So they put "Blue purse handbag pocketbook bag" in an effort to have their items seen by someone searching any of those terms.
> 
> Supposedly this approach does not work anymore with eBay's new Cassini search. It's impossible to know for sure with eBay because they make so many opaque changes all the time and recently even included an update to the user agreement that seller's items may not be shown at all, ever in search.



All true, unfortunately...


----------



## lovemyangels

I am selling a pair of high end  boots with 1/4 started listing price of its original price. This is a bidding listing instead of BIN with best offers. A buyer messaged me saying it is expensive but he needs to buy gift for her girlfriend. He offered me 1/3 discount so he could make it as a gift.  Uhm..... Delete!


----------



## lizmil

<<I am selling a pair of high end boots with 1/4 started listing price of its original price. This is a bidding listing instead of BIN with best offers. A buyer messaged me saying it is expensive but he needs to buy gift for her girlfriend. He offered me 1/3 discount so he could make it as a gift. Uhm..... Delete>>

Wow don't you love it when people give these sad "please let me buy from you" stories?


----------



## NANI1972

nm


----------



## plumaplomb

Pet hair all over my purchases...sent MEDIA MAIL in a priority flat rate envelope with the "priority" words all over it CROSSED OUT...and sent from his/her place of business.  Of course, I was charged for Priority shipping.  Lordy!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Music in listings....

This drives me crazy..... a lot of times I am surfing at night and 
I will click on a bunch of listings opening up about 10 different tabs....
Then all of a sudden, there is music BLARING from my laptop.....
then I have to rush to turn down my speakers, and close all of the tabs, 
ONE by ONE......... 

Do these sellers not understand that some people surf at night next to 
sleeping spouses????? or they surf at work...... or in a library????
and some people are already listening to something...... their own music
or watching TV..... 

The music is intrusive..... 

and if that is not bad enough, there is no way to turn it off
in the listing......


----------



## vernis-lover

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/louis-vui...rses_Wallets&hash=item4177ba7079#ht_55wt_1255

Advertised as 'great condition.'  At least the pictures tell the truth!


----------



## Bratty1919

vernis-lover said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/louis-vui...rses_Wallets&hash=item4177ba7079#ht_55wt_1255
> 
> Advertised as 'great condition.'  At least the pictures tell the truth!



Wow- sad!


----------



## youngster

OK, I know this has likely been posted many, many times before but mine is *buyer's who don't pay*.  Why, why, why does someone bid on something and then disappear without paying and without communicating that they can't/won't pay?  So frustrating and its happened again and now I have to file an unpaid item claim and wait 4 days . . . *sigh*.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Buying items that cost less than $10 from China and 
the seller ships with signature required.... 

That drives me CRAZY..... and is a PITA..... First my postal girl 
will drop off a slip letting me know I have a package....
It will have an area that I have to sign, and another area for the person 
picking it up to sign.... and no matter how well the post office knows you,
they STILL make you produce your ID in order to pick up the package....
and if somebody else is picking it up for me, I have to give them MY ID
and they have to show their ID as well....

WE have a SERIOUSLY secure postal system...... 

I just think it is a BIT overkill for a $3 item.....


----------



## anthrosphere

When sellers change my order status as shipped, wait 3+ days, then tell me the item is sold out.


----------



## soleilbrun

Sellers who send shipping boxes without adequate stuffing, closed with scotch tape.


----------



## MarneeB

You know that little blue banner that hovers over the picture of the item you're TRYING to look at that lets you know how many people have watched that item? Yea, that's my pet peeve. I hate it! If I go to 'X' it out then the picture goes away or freezes a lot! Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## kefei1229

The notices never update!


----------



## Jahpson

MarneeB said:


> You know that little blue banner that hovers over the picture of the item you're TRYING to look at that lets you know how many people have watched that item? Yea, that's my pet peeve. I hate it! If I go to 'X' it out then the picture goes away or freezes a lot! Grrrrrrrr!



Yeah, I find the banner totally unnecessary. Like I could care less who is watching it. If I wanted it, I would buy it. I don't need a push like ebay is doing. Very annoying.


----------



## missy_g

Yesterday I found a bag that I liked. The only problem was the bag was totally filthy inside and out. 

I messaged her an offer of $15. She wanted $30 for the bag. Maybe it was a low offer but because of the condition of the bag I thought it was a fair offer. She counter offered with $25. Well I countered with $18. She counter offered again with $24.99. Well I messaged her and offered $20 with a note saying that I thought it was a fair offer given the condition if the bag and that I would have to clean it. Well she counter offered with $27!! 

I sent her a message that I thought she wS very unprofessional and that she would never sell that bag for $30 given the condition it is in!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Had bid on a pair of boots for my little girl. The auction finished around 4am, I guess. This morning, I see a message from the seller asking if I intend to pay. 

Really wanted to send her a strong  worded message telling her I don't sit at the computer at 4am. Check the times zones as I'm on the other side of the world, I have 3 days to pay as per eBay rules ( I had intended to pay today, anyway ) . I have a life outside of eBay !!
Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sellers who don't describe their items accurately & ship in boxes that don't fit the
item properly.


----------



## vikianderson

US buyers who think it's perfectly fine to offer/pay in their own currency ??!! I sell to buyers all over the world & they're the only ones who do this !! arrogance or ignorance ? mmm...........


----------



## stanthaman921

Top eBay pet peeve, sending them money for fees,

how i hate it


----------



## Canneiv

My friend placed a bid for the saks gift card online and never receive the gift card.  The tracking number seller provided was not valid and USPS shown that the number is undelivery status. Then my friend ask for refund through paypal and ebay.  Glad she did the transaction through paypal and got her money back, but the seller ask her back the money since she already sent the gift card with tracking number and claim that my friend already recieved the card.  My friend was very upset cause she never receive the gift card she paid for and the tracking number is invalid.  Therefore, she refuse to pay.  The seller keep send her ebay message and keep asking her for money and say my friend is a liar.  Now my friend scared becasue the seller has all her name and address and afraid if the seller will explore the information out.    What can my friend do?


----------



## BeenBurned

Canneiv said:


> My friend placed a bid for the saks gift card online and never receive the gift card.  The tracking number seller provided was not valid and USPS shown that the number is undelivery status. Then my friend ask for refund through paypal and ebay.  Glad she did the transaction through paypal and got her money back, but the seller ask her back the money since she already sent the gift card with tracking number and claim that my friend already recieved the card.  My friend was very upset cause she never receive the gift card she paid for and the tracking number is invalid.  Therefore, she refuse to pay.  The seller keep send her ebay message and keep asking her for money and say my friend is a liar.  Now my friend scared becasue the seller has all her name and address and afraid if the seller will explore the information out.    What can my friend do?


Your friend should just ignore the messages. Your friend won the dispute because the seller wasn't able to prove delivery to and receipt by the buyer. End of story. 

If the seller keeps contacting your friend, depending on how the messages are sent, your friend should report them. If the messsages are coming through ebay messaging, she should hit the "report this message" button and send it to ebay as harassment. If the messages are coming directly to her email, she can contact the seller's email provider (gmail/aol/msn-hotmail/verizon, etc) and report the messages with full headers as harassment. They'll issue a warning and will close her account if the messages continue.


----------



## Canneiv

BeenBurned said:


> Your friend should just ignore the messages. Your friend won the dispute because the seller wasn't able to prove delivery to and receipt by the buyer. End of story.
> 
> If the seller keeps contacting your friend, depending on how the messages are sent, your friend should report them. If the messsages are coming through ebay messaging, she should hit the "report this message" button and send it to ebay as harassment. If the messages are coming directly to her email, she can contact the seller's email provider (gmail/aol/msn-hotmail/verizon, etc) and report the messages with full headers as harassment. They'll issue a warning and will close her account if the messages continue.


 
Thank you!


----------



## JenBR

Pet peeves with sellers: 
- Stock pics with no actual pics
- Used/pre-owned items being described as no flaws or no wear when clearly the items have been used (I don't mind buying pre-owned but I want to know the condition before I bid!), 
- New items (or really any item) being shipped smooshed up in a packing envelope instead of a box (I've received shoes in an envelope, luxury bags, etc. the only thing I can tolerate in an envelope is items of clothing such as t-shirts).
-Lack of communication such as never marking an item shipped - I get excited for my purchase so I want to know when it ships .

Pet peeves with buyers:
- Ridiculously low-ball offers - anything lower than 25% below list is just not right
- Buyers claiming SNAD due to buyers remorse - I am very honest with my listings and provide detailed descriptions of all flaws, and provide numerous pictures and mark pre-owned when actually pre-owned.
-Buyers taking too long to pay and no communication. By too long I think 48 hours is a reasonable window. I am happy to make exceptions if communication is made too!

There, thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## porsche09

JenBR said:


> Pet peeves with sellers:
> - Stock pics with no actual pics
> - Used/pre-owned items being described as no flaws or no wear when clearly the items have been used (I don't mind buying pre-owned but I want to know the condition before I bid!),
> - New items (or really any item) being shipped smooshed up in a packing envelope instead of a box (I've received shoes in an envelope, luxury bags, etc. the only thing I can tolerate in an envelope is items of clothing such as t-shirts).
> -Lack of communication such as never marking an item shipped - I get excited for my purchase so I want to know when it ships .
> 
> Pet peeves with buyers:
> - Ridiculously low-ball offers - anything lower than 25% below list is just not right
> - Buyers claiming SNAD due to buyers remorse - I am very honest with my listings and provide detailed descriptions of all flaws, and provide numerous pictures and mark pre-owned when actually pre-owned.
> -Buyers taking too long to pay and no communication. By too long I think 48 hours is a reasonable window. I am happy to make exceptions if communication is made too!
> 
> There, thanks for letting me rant!


Well SAID ^


----------



## Nikki_

When a buyer asks you a plethora of questions, in which you politely answer each and every one with kindness, they purchase the item and ding your "communication" stars.


----------



## JenBR

Nikki_ said:


> When a buyer asks you a plethora of questions, in which you politely answer each and every one with kindness, they purchase the item and ding your "communication" stars.



That's happened to me! I always love when sellers respond quickly and in detail so I give 5 stars every time for communication if they do! But sometimes buyers don't return the favor and I don't know what more I could have done!


----------



## michie

OMG! 

I had 4 auctions end yesterday afternoon/last night. May I tell you what my afternoon was like?

Bidder 1 contacts me about canceling her bids because she found the item cheaper elsewhere. This bidder, about 2 days before the auction ended, was warring with another bidder and had driven the price up to $60. Not even wanting to deal with yet another NPB, I canceled the bids (5+ hours before the auction was scheduled to end, at that) because I knew the price would go right back up. She was bidding away on other auctions when I checked her name during the bidding war. I suppose she won one and decided to contact everyone else to remove her bids. Like I said, I didn't even want to deal with having to relist because she didn't pay, but these people are ridiculous. In the future, I also wrote back to her, you may want to watch auctions instead of driving up the price in hopes to win one and back out of the others.  

My item ended up selling for $61. HOWEVER, the winner of the auction contacts me an hour after the auction ended requesting more photos. I was nice and asked her what exactly she wanted to see, even though there were 5 pics posted (and this is new makeup we're talking about. How much more detail do you need?) My 1st intuition told me to reply, "You have won the auction and this is a binding agreement. If you felt the pics weren't enough, you shouldn't have bid. Now pay me my damned money." She still hasn't paid. LOL.

Another winner contacted me after paying asking me to cancel the payment because her husband also bought something unbeknownst to her and she didn't want to be overdrawn on her account. All I can say is "WOW". I didn't cancel the payment. 

And, for the record, all three of the people above were new buyers or had 0 or 1 FB.


----------



## jclaybo

as a buyer it irks me when a seller has listed a high piece of jewelry,accessory and adamantly states they know "nothing" about the item or its origin but that they do know its "authentic" I understand there are estate sales, hand me downs etc that the seller may actually not have much information. But for goodness sake at least try your best to find out before you post an item for sale instead of letting greed guide you. If your selling a vintage LV bag look its history up, check TPF for any threads on it. If your selling a vintage Rolex, find out all the details on the movement, battery info , etc. As you can tell I have some issues with recent sellers and their "lack of info"


----------



## tokki_x

when buyer sends payment as bank transfer then blames you for not shipping >=/


----------



## anthrosphere

When a buyer is too slow and lazy to pay for an item that is less than $10


----------



## melissatrv

When my items don't sell   But seriously, when buyers submit ridiculous low ball offers, even when you don't have "or best offer"  I have auto decline set for my listings with best offers.  But often the price is amazing and they still don't want to pay what is listed. It's like a couture yard sale!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

People asking me to lower the price.  No.  Just no.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Buyers who pay with e-cheque, then immediately demand/insist/beg or whine for their item to be shipped right away because THEY HAVE PAID and it's NOT FAIR and UNREASONABLE of me not to ship!!!
Just one more hectoring message and I will happily reverse the payment.  
In fact buyer please message me again because at this point I would prefer to reverse the payment than sell to you *sigh*


----------



## love4mom

When a buyer emails two days after the purchase asking to verify the address and after the buyer is informed that the item was already shipped to the address in paypal, buyer gets upset, because the package cannot be recalled, since has already left the country. Then, the same buyer says that instead of a size 36, she meant to buy 36.5 and asked to change the size. Really? That is after I told you that the package left US yesterday.


----------



## secondhandglam

Argh! I can stand buyers who end a bid for the reason of "cannot contact seller", when they just sent you an email one minute before contacting Ebay.  Also, buyers who use all caps to communicate...annoying!


----------



## anthrosphere

eBay's stupid listing editor. It switches from the new one, to the old one and vice versa. It's so damn confusing. Why can't their dumb website just stick with the just one style? I hate eBay so much.


----------



## vfab

Ugh! Lazy sellers who copy and paste my well thought out item description section word for word of two paragraphs including my auction terms. I used a designer listing so my background is pink and their words on their white background has pink surrounding each word yet eBay does not take the listing down. I noticed only 3 hours into their 3 day listing and reported them to eBay now the listing has a few hours left and it is still up. Its against their policy yet they take no action but last week one of my listings was taken down for a "copyright violation" when I used my own description and my own pictures :weird:.


----------



## Bratty1919

vfab said:


> Ugh! Lazy sellers who copy and paste my well thought out item description section word for word of two paragraphs including my auction terms. I used a designer listing so my background is pink and their words on their white background has pink surrounding each word yet eBay does not take the listing down. I noticed only 3 hours into their 3 day listing and reported them to eBay now the listing has a few hours left and it is still up. Its against their policy yet they take no action but last week one of my listings was taken down for a "copyright violation" when I used my own description and my own pictures :weird:.



Did you call to report, or just do so online?


----------



## vfab

Bratty1919 said:


> Did you call to report, or just do so online?


 
Hi. I initially used the report button from the listing but when 48 hours went by which is usually how long eBay takes to get back to me on anything and the 3 day listing is still up with bids, I called them last night. The rep on the phone agreed with me that it was clearly a violation but she basically said she has no power and would have to forward the information along to her supervisor who looks at reports in the order they are received and it could talk longer than the day the listing had left at that point for her supervisor to review it. It makes no sense whatsoever to me that she is agreeing with me but can't just pull the listing right then and there.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

People who low ball you and make out like they're doing you a favour!

Just had some guy offer me £200-£300 on my Bayswater, it has been used one is in as new condition and these retail at £895. His message was so condescending!

I've already had an offer of my initial starting price (of over double his kind "offer") if I end early so not interested and welcome to my BBL.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Sellers who won't ship a kids sweater, despite me bidding and willing to pay well over retail price, asking them to take their time cause there's no rush for the item.. Yet they refuse 'cause its too much paperwork' to post to Australia. 

Seriously? Printing off a label and sticking it on a padded envelope is too much? 

Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## MadgePadge

Ebay is my currently my livelihood ~ Having spent some time in the retail department stores as a buyer, I will say ebay by far brings out the crazies.  Here's a story about the *WORST* buyer I've ever had.  It's a long one, but a good read: 

Auction ends on Monday.  Buyer pays on Tuesday.  Package ships on Wednesday.  I send a follow-up email to the buyer telling her I've shipped her package and I provide the tracking #.  The four day ebay "estimated delivery" clock has now started ticking.  I wasn't feeling well on Wednesday, and put the package outside for my mailman to pick up when he dropped off our mail.    

Thursday morning, buyer sends a nasty email asking why I haven't mailed her package.  She says she's a seller, and she's fully aware of the "trick" to print a label and not ship the package.  (Hmmm, I thought she must do that herself).  I go outside and there's her package.  Mailman must have had a D/O.  I go to the PO, send her an email, apologize and explain the situation.  She responds and goes off on me ~ Her response was about as long as this post .

Thursday at 4:00 pm PST, another nasty email.  Now, she's accusing me of not ever having gone to the PO.  She's been checking the tracking all day (her words, not mine) & USPS has no updated info.   I try and I say try to explain it's 4:00 pm in CA ~ the PO is still open, packages aren't scanned immediately and USPS tracking is _NOT_ current nor is it live.  Her response, I've overcharged her for shipping ($24.00) and I should have sent the package via UPS 2 Day (not true).  I'm thinking why did you buy this from me?   I provided a breakdown of the exact shipping fees.  Additionally, I told her her I've scanned her original shipping receipt and it's on its way to her personal email address.  Do I hear back from her?  No response.  

Friday morning, another ranting email.  Email says, I've ruined a birthday surprise ~ According to her estimate, the handbag was supposed to have arrived on Friday (not true ~ she didn't purchase a 2-day guaranteed shipping service), and my MISTAKE ruined a BIG surprise for her friend.   Again, I humble myself and apologize.  As a goodwill gesture, I even offer to send her a free dust bag.  Do I hear back from her?  No response.

Saturday, the package arrives ~ It's day 4 of ebay's "estimated delivery" schedule and my package made it.  Do I hear from her?  Not one peep until a week or so later. She writes she's been using the bag and it "smells".  Additionally, she wants the free dust bag I offered her...  

Well, I'm thinking I guess I ruined your birthday surprise so much that you had to keep the bag for yourself!  I could write at least three more paragraphs on this ebay bish, but I won't bore you with the rest.  I will say,  I watched the calendar, and counted the days until I knew she could no longer return the product or leave negative feedback.  On the 45th day, I blocked her and haven't heard from her since.  If you want her ebay name...Just kidding.

In closing, I thought about reporting her, but it wouldn't have mattered.  She's a seller with 1000 plus transactions and they aren't going to do anything.  Oh, I feel so much better.  Sorry, for the long post.


----------



## jojon21

That one is a doozy! Yes, please do post her buyer ID so we can add to BBL!


----------



## haruhii

lack of communication, poor packaging, and currently: seller not wanting to give me a refund even though the listing states that it's allowed within a certain time period. sigh.


----------



## mutedfaith

right now i'm selling my things at a massive loss and i get rude buyers asking for it to be cheaper, often with some silly story and about being poor. but when you check their feedback you can see they have bought a dozen things this month over 2k. 

also the fact i can't sell anything! :cry:


----------



## gunsandbanjos

starbunny said:


> right now i'm selling my things at a massive loss and i get rude buyers asking for it to be cheaper, often with some silly story and about being poor. but when you check their feedback you can see they have bought a dozen things this month over 2k.
> :



I quite like a sob story, it amuses me.

Better than the douche that emailed me the other day telling me what my bag was worth in his opinion (about 75% off retail, bag is in new condition) so that's what I should sell him it for. He was so rude and condescending.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I hate buyers that ask a million questions, make you run around taking more pics and emailing them this, that and the other. You do it because you're a dutiful seller then they don't freaking bid!


----------



## Lily

starbunny said:


> right now i'm selling my things at a massive loss and i get rude buyers asking for it to be cheaper, often with some silly story and about being poor. but when you check their feedback you can see they have bought a dozen things this month over 2k.
> 
> also the fact i can't sell anything! :cry:


Oh, the sob story approach! That's still slightly better than the buyer I had, first asking me to reduce my price by $700 (on a $1800 BIN listing), and after I politely refused, pressed me again for a discount because... get this... she's a reseller. 

WTH does that have to do with me?!???!??!!! So I'm supposed to take an even bigger loss so that she can profit some more when she resells my item?! ullhair:




gunsandbanjos said:


> I hate buyers that ask a million questions, make you run around taking more pics and emailing them this, that and the other. You do it because you're a dutiful seller then they don't freaking bid!



All day long. Or else, after you've answered all their questions (which they could've answered themselves if they had bothered to take the time to actually read the listing), turn around and ask you for a further discount on a BIN listing with no best offer option.


----------



## Bratty1919

MadgePadge said:


> Ebay is my currently my livelihood ~ Having spent some time in the retail department stores as a buyer, I will say ebay by far brings out the crazies.  Here's a story about the *WORST* buyer I've ever had.  It's a long one, but a good read:
> 
> Auction ends on Monday.  Buyer pays on Tuesday.  Package ships on Wednesday.  I send a follow-up email to the buyer telling her I've shipped her package and I provide the tracking #.  The four day ebay "estimated delivery" clock has now started ticking.  I wasn't feeling well on Wednesday, and put the package outside for my mailman to pick up when he dropped off our mail.
> 
> Thursday morning, buyer sends a nasty email asking why I haven't mailed her package.  She says she's a seller, and she's fully aware of the "trick" to print a label and not ship the package.  (Hmmm, I thought she must do that herself).  I go outside and there's her package.  Mailman must have had a D/O.  I go to the PO, send her an email, apologize and explain the situation.  She responds and goes off on me ~ Her response was about as long as this post .
> 
> Thursday at 4:00 pm PST, another nasty email.  Now, she's accusing me of not ever having gone to the PO.  She's been checking the tracking all day (her words, not mine) & USPS has no updated info.   I try and I say try to explain it's 4:00 pm in CA ~ the PO is still open, packages aren't scanned immediately and USPS tracking is _NOT_ current nor is it live.  Her response, I've overcharged her for shipping ($24.00) and I should have sent the package via UPS 2 Day (not true).  I'm thinking why did you buy this from me?   I provided a breakdown of the exact shipping fees.  Additionally, I told her her I've scanned her original shipping receipt and it's on its way to her personal email address.  Do I hear back from her?  No response.
> 
> Friday morning, another ranting email.  Email says, I've ruined a birthday surprise ~ According to her estimate, the handbag was supposed to have arrived on Friday (not true ~ she didn't purchase a 2-day guaranteed shipping service), and my MISTAKE ruined a BIG surprise for her friend.   Again, I humble myself and apologize.  As a goodwill gesture, I even offer to send her a free dust bag.  Do I hear back from her?  No response.
> 
> Saturday, the package arrives ~ It's day 4 of ebay's "estimated delivery" schedule and my package made it.  Do I hear from her?  Not one peep until a week or so later. She writes she's been using the bag and it "smells".  Additionally, she wants the free dust bag I offered her...
> 
> Well, I'm thinking I guess I ruined your birthday surprise so much that you had to keep the bag for yourself!  I could write at least three more paragraphs on this ebay bish, but I won't bore you with the rest.  I will say,  I watched the calendar, and counted the days until I knew she could no longer return the product or leave negative feedback.  On the 45th day, I blocked her and haven't heard from her since. * If you want her ebay name...Just kidding.*
> 
> In closing, I thought about reporting her, but it wouldn't have mattered.  She's a seller with 1000 plus transactions and they aren't going to do anything.  Oh, I feel so much better.  Sorry, for the long post.





jojon21 said:


> That one is a doozy! Yes, please do post her buyer ID so we can add to BBL!




Yes, please!


----------



## Carson123

Question for you eBay sellers: I'm thinking of making an offer on an OBO. I've only bid and or used buy it now on my past eBay purchases. I don't want to insult the seller but I really only want this item if I can get it at a great price. That being said, how do you view lower offers and what is necessarily considered a low ball offer? I'm sure a lot of factors go into this, but I'd love to get your thoughts before offering.

Item is $170 buy it now or best offer. Listing expires tomorrow afternoon with no other offers. There's similar items in different colors ranging from $180+ new and $90ish for used (crappy used I might add). 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nastasja

Carson123 said:


> Question for you eBay sellers: I'm thinking of making an offer on an OBO. I've only bid and or used buy it now on my past eBay purchases. I don't want to insult the seller but I really only want this item if I can get it at a great price. That being said, how do you view lower offers and what is necessarily considered a low ball offer? I'm sure a lot of factors go into this, but I'd love to get your thoughts before offering.
> 
> Item is $170 buy it now or best offer. Listing expires tomorrow afternoon with no other offers. There's similar items in different colors ranging from $180+ new and $90ish for used (crappy used I might add).
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!



There's no way to view the dollar amounts of past lower offer. 

Personally, I use 80% (of the asking price) as a rule of thumb. You're still getting a deal, but it's not insulting.


----------



## Carson123

Thanks for your reply! I was thinking of $120 which is about 70% (asking $169 buy it now). I feel better  about it now. All they can do is say no and relist I guess!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Got a buyer doing my head in right now, keeps low balling me, and my auction is in sterling, they are offering in $$, I ended up sending quite a snippy reply to the last offer after some very polite ones. Thinking of adding them to my BBL as they are a pain!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Is there a BBL here on TPF somewhere? I'd love to add some of these names to mine...


----------



## pollekeskisses

Reading a few pages of this I feel like I'm a very good buyer. LOL.


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

When you ask for more photos because there's only one and the seller replies 'sorry it's already packed' &#128545;


----------



## Murphy47

ObsessedWithLV said:


> When you ask for more photos because there's only one and the seller replies 'sorry it's already packed' &#128545;




I know right!
How hard is it to loosen some tape? I do it every week for buyers. 
Pet peeve this month - buyers who ask 20 questions AT 3am. Then don't bid. 
Or people who email after the auction is over asking if you' ll take $20. Um, no.


----------



## nillacobain

Murphy47 said:


> I know right!
> How hard is it to loosen some tape? I do it every week for buyers.
> *Pet peeve this month - buyers who ask 20 questions AT 3am. Then don't bid.*
> Or people who email after the auction is over asking if you' ll take $20. Um, no.



Same here!

Also, why list if you're on vacation and listing ends when you're still on vacation??? I purchased an item over 10 days ago (paid immediately because I needed it in a few days) but seller wrote me after I paid that he was going to sent it off after the holidays (last day here it's today so he's hopefully sending it tomorrow). No mention in the listing... otherwise I would have purchased it elsewhere. 

Not really a pet peeve but I just had a buyer asking me if she could return to Nordstrom the item she bought from me because it doesn't fit. LOL


----------



## Murphy47

Return to Nordies? Really. People are so dumb.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

nillacobain said:


> Same here!
> 
> Also, why list if you're on vacation and listing ends when you're still on vacation??? I purchased an item over 10 days ago (paid immediately because I needed it in a few days) but seller wrote me after I paid that he was going to sent it off after the holidays (last day here it's today so he's hopefully sending it tomorrow). No mention in the listing... otherwise I would have purchased it elsewhere.
> 
> *Not really a pet peeve but I just had a buyer asking me if she could return to Nordstrom the item she bought from me because it doesn't fit. LOL*



Is she really THAT stupid?


----------



## love4mom

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Is she really THAT stupid?



Actually, if it is a brand new item and still has the Nordstrom sticker on the tag, anyone can return the item to Nordstrom for the amount that it was purchased for. Nordstrom has stickers with unique numbers that they put on the tag/box at the time of purchase. That will identify this item for up to two years in their system. Nordstrom is also the only store that I know, that will allow the refund to go on any tender you wish. It does not have to go back to the original credit card the item was purchased from.
So, not that stupid after all.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

love4mom said:


> Actually, if it is a brand new item and still has the Nordstrom sticker on the tag, anyone can return the item to Nordstrom for the amount that it was purchased for. Nordstrom has stickers with unique numbers that they put on the tag/box at the time of purchase. That will identify this item for up to two years in their system. Nordstrom is also the only store that I know, that will allow the refund to go on any tender you wish. It does not have to go back to the original credit card the item was purchased from.
> So, not that stupid after all.



So she's gonna return something which has been pre-owned to Nordstrom, who will then re-sell? Ummm no. Pretty damn stupid if you ask me. And the other poster, who agrees.

Don't buy something off eBay & then wish to return it to a department store. Do you not think the seller would have already returned it & got all their money back, if they could?


----------



## nastasja

That's why I always remove the Nords (and Bloomies) sticker before I ship.


----------



## love4mom

Trolley-Dolly said:


> So she's gonna return something which has been pre-owned to Nordstrom, who will then re-sell? Ummm no. Pretty damn stupid if you ask me. And the other poster, who agrees.
> 
> Don't buy something off eBay & then wish to return it to a department store. Do you not think the seller would have already returned it & got all their money back, if they could?



Well, not everyone sells for less then what they paid for it. Some sell for a profit.

And I am not talking about pre-owned. That is why I specifically said: "brand new".


----------



## love4mom

killerlife said:


> That's why I always remove the Nords (and Bloomies) sticker before I ship.



This!


----------



## LabelLover81

I once bought a bag at Nordstrom rack, then decided to sell on ebay after a few months. It must have been returned from full line nordstrom and sent to the rack cause it still had a sticker on it from the original purchase when I bought it. I inluded the tag when I sold it. Well the person I sold it to on ebay said they took the bag to Nordstrom to return it and were told that the bag had already been returned, so she was returning it to me because she said that only meant it had to be a fake bag I was selling with a nordstrom tag.


----------



## love4mom

LabelLover81 said:


> I once bought a bag at Nordstrom rack, then decided to sell on ebay after a few months. It must have been returned from full line nordstrom and sent to the rack cause it still had a sticker on it from the original purchase when I bought it. I inluded the tag when I sold it. Well the person I sold it to on ebay said they took the bag to Nordstrom to return it and were told that the bag had already been returned, so she was returning it to me because she said that only meant it had to be a fake bag I was selling with a nordstrom tag.



Another reason, why I remove the Nordstrom stickers from all items I sell.


----------



## nillacobain

Item was brand new with original packaging but absolutely not from Nordstrom... we don't even have it here. Also all tags were removed so I have no idea why she thought she could return it there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nillacobain said:


> Item was brand new with original packaging but absolutely not from Nordstrom... we don't even have it here. Also all tags were removed so I have no idea why she thought she could return it there.



 Got to give it to some people!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I messaged a woman asking if she had a BIN price, she said no because she had a lot of interest in the item, which is all fair and well. So it gets to the last day of the auction & I'm still the only bidder with my highest offer at the BIN price I would have paid, had she said she would allow it.

So the item then sells for a lot lower than it is worth, IMO. She obviously thought she would get a lot more for it, girl were you wrong  - I ain't complaining, I got a BARGAIN


----------



## nillacobain

It's happening again... 0 Fb bids and then never pay.
The latest one - I sent her a msg asking if she was ever going to pay... just to let me know.
Her reply: *sorry i won't purchasing it at this point*
I wonder: how "this point" is different from 2 days ago when you did bid on my item??? 
I still dream Ebay would do something about this. 0 Fbs that do bids war, discourage serious bidders and then never pay.


----------



## melissatrv

hotshot said:


> Sellers who don't describe their items accurately & ship in boxes that don't fit the
> item properly.



The box is a huge thing for me....everyone is trying to squeeze into a flat rate box.. Now I ask before I buy. Another peeve is as a buyer is when there is little to no info about the item and I have email the seller 10 questions


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm on my 3rd non paying bidder for the same item. So frustrating. 

Since November I've had to open 12 cases and 7 of them closed without me receiving payment. 

It's always the same type of bidder. New account just started today or someone with 1 or 2 feedbacks.


----------



## jeep317

Pet peeve: people who send an offer even though you have no best offer option.


----------



## nastasja

jeep317 said:


> Pet peeve: people who send an offer even though you have no best offer option.




I get this on almost all of my fixed price auctions now. It's really annoying.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

jeep317 said:


> Pet peeve: people who send an offer even though you have no best offer option.




This was what I got last night...

"Interested in this watch! What's best price you can give me?"

I ignored it and then got this a few hours later...

"What's best price for this item?"

It's an auction style item with a buy it now


----------



## nillacobain

killerlife said:


> I get this on almost all of my fixed price auctions now. It's really annoying.



Happens to me a lot as well. Sometimes I'm willing to accept a reasonable offer, sometimes it's just plain annoying (very low offer, etc). 

Two other things are happening to me lately are:

1) user asks a lot of question: please send me more pics, measurements, how this fit, etc I mean 5-6 msg full of questions and then never bids. Once the item sells, maybe a few days after they come back asking if it's still available for purchase. 

2) a lot of buyers never come back to leave fb. I mean my dsr is all 5 stars, who leaves fb is very happy, etc... I don't understand.


----------



## jeep317

killerlife said:


> I get this on almost all of my fixed price auctions now. It's really annoying.



Drives me crazy! The BIN is $225 with free shipping, she offers $189. No best offer option, item is new with tags listed at 50% off retail anyway. I just wanted to say "stop being so cheap, it's $36!!".


----------



## glitterpear83

Haven't sold anything in awhile but decided to clear out a few items, one thing sold last week & buyer paid promptly which is fantastic, 2nd item ended this week with a 0 FB buyer & no payment yet... sigh... not expecting much.


----------



## jailnurse93

nillacobain said:


> It's happening again... 0 Fb bids and then never pay.
> The latest one - I sent her a msg asking if she was ever going to pay... just to let me know.
> Her reply: sorry i won't purchasing it at this point
> I wonder: how "this point" is different from 2 days ago when you did bid on my item???
> I still dream Ebay would do something about this.* 0 Fbs that do bids war, discourage serious bidders *and then never pay.


 
Oh I hate this!  THree days still left on the auction and nobody wants it--I sure don't at the price it's at--all because two zero FB fools just HAD to always prove that they were winning!


----------



## nillacobain

jailnurse93 said:


> Oh I hate this!  THree days still left on the auction and nobody wants it--I sure don't at the price it's at--all because two zero FB fools just HAD to always prove that they were winning!



I hope they pay for your item. When this happens to me they just disappear.

This is just happening with a computer item I'm selling in my DH's behalf. 0 FB won, promised he would paid a few days and then I had to open a NPI case after a  week. Now I just relisted and another 0 FB is doing a war bid. :rain:


----------



## LabelLover81

Just had someone purchase two items last night. Now they are asking for close up pics of the items before they pay.


----------



## wineluvr

Totally bugs me when some sellers disable the option to send them a question.  If I want to know about combined shipping, I'm going to want to ask you BEFORE I buy... not after I buy and can no longer cancel my order.  Grrr


----------



## nastasja

wineluvr said:


> Totally bugs me when some sellers disable the option to send them a question.  If I want to know about combined shipping, I'm going to want to ask you BEFORE I buy... not after I buy and can no longer cancel my order.  Grrr




I don't think there's an option to do that :-/


----------



## LabelLover81

killerlife said:


> I don't think there's an option to do that :-/



I know what she's talking about.  You click on the option to ask a question, eBay gives you a category to pick, (shipping for example)  Then eBay will show you all the information they have on shipping from that seller, then it will say "Did this answer your question" and if you click no, eBay then tells you that unfortunately there's no other information available.

wineluvr: There's an option to just contact the eBay member, doesn't necessarily have to be about an item.  I always use that if I have a question and the seller doesn't accept them.


----------



## MarneeB

Would just like to complain again about sellers not putting enough info about their item!! I'm very interested in a bag someone just listed but I am not paying $100 with only 3 pictures and about 5 words describing it! I'm also not going to waste my time asking tons of questions. Their description says 'look at pictures'. Ugh.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I've had 4 non payers on the same $200 item. It's now been sold to a 5th person who has yet to pay!  Seriously...I can't believe this.

It's been the same type of bidder...new or little to no feedback. I wish buyer requirements could be more stringent. Especially for more expensive items.

Beyond frustrated!


----------



## nastasja

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So I've had 4 non payers on the same $200 item. It's now been sold to a 5th person who has yet to pay!  Seriously...I can't believe this.
> 
> It's been the same type of bidder...new or little to no feedback. I wish buyer requirements could be more stringent. Especially for more expensive items.
> 
> Beyond frustrated!




You should just list it as a fixed auction with payment immediately required at checkout. You'll get a few lowball offers...but it's the only way to bullet-proof yourself from NPB's.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

killerlife said:


> You should just list it as a fixed auction with payment immediately required at checkout. You'll get a few lowball offers...but it's the only way to bullet-proof yourself from NPB's.




If you accept best offers then you can't require immediate payment.  Perhaps I'll consider a buy it now w/o best offer if this 5th buyer doesn't pay.


----------



## nastasja

sunnysideup8283 said:


> If you accept best offers then you can't require immediate payment.  Perhaps I'll consider a buy it now w/o best offer if this 5th buyer doesn't pay.




I meant even if you put a fixed price (without the best offer option) you'll still get people asking if you'll take a lower price, which is annoying...but not as annoying as NPB's.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Asking a million questions about an item but never bought it! Have you got nothing better to do than wasting my time???


----------



## Fleurielle

I don't mind questions, it means they want to sure of everything before they buy, and yes, often they don't buy, but I guess that's because one of the answers convinced them that the item was not for them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fleurielle said:


> I don't mind questions, it means they want to sure of everything before they buy, and yes, often they don't buy, but I guess that's because one of the answers convinced them that the item was not for them.



No, it's not that. They said it was too expensive. They knew the price from the very beginning. And it's for something less than £20.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I recently purchased two items as NWOT from two different sellers, but ended up both of them are well used!    I had to file disputes to get my money back.  What a waste of time!


----------



## LabelLover81

I had a scarf up for sale, plenty of bidding activity, plus a relatively low BIN price.  I got a message from some dork saying "how much of a discount will you give me if I buy it now?"


----------



## husky

shopaholism said:


> -Sellers who tell you the item is "not available" because your bid wasn't high enough for them



^^^
This! I've had that happen several times.


----------



## LoVeinLA

If you don't have the money, don't BID! Two bid retractions from separate buyers.  One of my buyer  who cancelled her bid to "entered wrong amount" said, 
"Hi, I actually don't want the bag- is there any way to cancel my bid?? I changed my mind and I wasn't the high bidder it happened by default...help! Can't  actually afford "


----------



## MAGJES

I've  been browsing ebay more lately and am so surprised that so many sellers list their bags as the wrong style.  I would think if you are selling an item in the $1000 to $2000 price range that you would know what you have or at least do a little research before listing. 
AND - do sellers really expect that their item will sell when they post such horrible pics??......and with little to no description.....really?


----------



## BV_fan

Seeing the listing for a NWT bag of a TPF member who has posted that she has been wearing the bag every day since she bought it (including modeling pictures).


----------



## Toby93

BV_fan said:


> Seeing the listing for a NWT bag of a TPF member who has posted that she has been wearing the bag every day since she bought it (including modeling pictures).


^^:shame:^^lol


----------



## ecj*waxy

Nikki_ said:


> When a buyer asks you a plethora of questions, in which you politely answer each and every one with kindness, they purchase the item and ding your "communication" stars.


^^This.^^

 I don't get this at all.


----------



## uadjit

Price matching???

Somebody today asked me to "price match" an item for another one in a completely different (less desirable and expensive, obviously) finish that is selling on Bluefly. She also said that the BF one was "newer" even though they were from the same season. It was very hard to respond politely.

Obviously, the one on BF is not what she wants otherwise she'd buy that one. Am I Target? Since when did people expect eBay sellers to "price match" with major retailers? What is this I don't even...


----------



## Lily

uadjit said:


> Price matching???
> 
> Somebody today asked me to "price match" an item for another one in a completely different (less desirable and expensive, obviously) finish that is selling on Bluefly. She also said that the BF one was "newer" even though they were from the same season. It was very hard to respond politely.
> 
> Obviously, the one on BF is not what she wants otherwise she'd buy that one. Am I Target? Since when did people expect eBay sellers to "price match" with major retailers? What is this I don't even...



That is quite something! How did you end up replying, *uadjit*? 

In a similar vain, I had a buyer message me today, asking me to reduce the starting price of my item because they had to pay too in much customs fees if I refused to under-declare the item's value on the customs forms. Also, because an identical bag had been sold earlier that she missed out on was in better condition than my bag and sold for a slightly higher price (it was a smashing price on the bag, I admit - don't think the seller had any idea the treasure she had on her hands as it was snapped up very quickly with a BIN), I should really consider her offer as she thinks that my bag is in considerably worse condition.

WTFFF. After insulting my bag, did she really think that I'd cave in and make any concessions for her?


----------



## uadjit

Lily said:


> That is quite something! How did you end up replying, *uadjit*?
> 
> In a similar vain, I had a buyer message me today, asking me to reduce the starting price of my item because they had to pay too in much customs fees if I refused to under-declare the item's value on the customs forms. Also, because an identical bag had been sold earlier that she missed out on was in better condition than my bag and sold for a slightly higher price (it was a smashing price on the bag, I admit - don't think the seller had any idea the treasure she had on her hands as it was snapped up very quickly with a BIN), I should really consider her offer as she thinks that my bag is in considerably worse condition.
> 
> WTFFF. After insulting my bag, did she really think that I'd cave in and make any concessions for her?



Srsly. I don't tolerate that stuff where people tell you how beat up and dirty your bag is and how they'd be doing it a favor by taking it off your hands. Take it to the flea market, already. 

Well, I responded to her factually by telling her that both were from the same season but that the finish on mine had a higher initial price, a higher "sale" price and was completely sold out. And that I wouldn't be reducing the price. Then I posted the reply to my question on the item detail page. Oh, and added her to my BBL.

What did you say to the person who messaged you?


----------



## Lily

uadjit said:


> Srsly. I don't tolerate that stuff where people tell you how beat up and dirty your bag is and how they'd be doing it a favor by taking it off your hands. Take it to the flea market, already.
> 
> Well, I responded to her factually by telling her that both were from the same season but that the finish on mine had a higher initial price, a higher "sale" price and was completely sold out. And that I wouldn't be reducing the price. Then I posted the reply to my question on the item detail page. Oh, and added her to my BBL.
> 
> What did you say to the person who messaged you?



It must've taken quite the effort to come up with such a courteous and professional reply! Very well done!   I had to finish my morning coffee before typing up a much less snarky reply than my first gut reaction. LOL

I said something along the lines of... So sorry you missed out on that other bag, the new owner was very lucky to catch one at that price. My starting price is firm and I would not let it go for anything less. Guess this bag might just not be for you. Plenty of other X brand bag sellers out there. I'm sure she'll find another one more in line with her condition and pricing expectations. Good luck on her search!

And immediately added her to my BBL.


----------



## uadjit

Lily said:


> It must've taken quite the effort to come up with such a courteous and professional reply! Very well done!   I had to finish my morning coffee before typing up a much less snarky reply than my first gut reaction. LOL
> 
> I said something along the lines of... So sorry you missed out on that other bag, the new owner was very lucky to catch one at that price. My starting price is firm and I would not let it go for anything less. Guess this bag might just not be for you. Plenty of other X brand bag sellers out there. I'm sure she'll find another one more in line with her condition and pricing expectations. Good luck on her search!
> 
> And immediately added her to my BBL.



I think you were more polite than I was. And yes, it might have had to do with the fact that I hadn't had my morning coffee yet. LOL!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

People who don't read the full listing and then ask questions that I already answered in the listing. Crazy people who think I should just end my auction to give them the starting price ummm the whole point of starting price at auction is to get more than what you listed it for. Hello


----------



## MadgePadge

Latest ebay Pet Peeves:  Buyers that consistently leave negative feedback.

Buyer emails & wants to the know reserve price on my Palermo GM auction & the lowest price I'll accept on a Cabas Alto.  Needless to say, I don't disclose either.  I respond accordingly & tell her to tender her three offers on the Cabas Alto.  She writes back, _"i only hav 3 offers to make .and if i ddnt gt the right price then il loose buyin it."_.  Good Lord, doesn't anyone know how to write in a complete sentence anymore?

I clicked on her feedback just because "Numbers never lie and liars always figure!".  Well, *88%* of the time, she leaves negative feedback.  I'm so surprised that none of the sellers she's dinged haven't taken the time to look at her history & reported her.  Or at least tried to get their negative FB removed.   As you can imagine, I didn't respond to her last message (above), and I immediately blocked her. 

Sellers had some very interesting things to say about her.  I probably shouldn't repeat these comments, but because she leaves negative feedback almost all of the time, I cannot resist.  Enjoy:

_"Very unprofessional buyer. Hard to deal with. No money to buy but very pushy!"
"Sellers beware Hassled me down on price then never paid or responded to messages"_
_"SELLERS BEWARE! very demanding buyer with a poor communication!"_
_"She has not sent payment and kept the jacket even after I left a couple emails."_

I know there's a list of bad buyers somewhere on this site.  I'm always afraid to post their ebay name for fear it's someone's mother, daughter, aunt, cousin, etc.


----------



## MadgePadge

uadjit said:


> Price matching???
> 
> Somebody today asked me to "price match" an item for another one in a completely different (less desirable and expensive, obviously) finish that is selling on Bluefly. She also said that the BF one was "newer" even though they were from the same season. It was very hard to respond politely.
> 
> Obviously, the one on BF is not what she wants otherwise she'd buy that one. Am I Target? Since when did people expect eBay sellers to "price match" with major retailers? What is this I don't even...


As far as the price matching, the blame is on ebay.  Buyers become confused because ebay offers policies that mimic other retail stores.  Example:  ebay offers the most liberal 45 day return policy on the planet or what's commonly referred to as ebay/PayPal Buyer Protection.  Where else can you buy a pre-owned luxury handbag, wear it for 30 to 40 days, claim it wasn't as described and get a refund?  NOWHERE.

It's funny that you mention price matching because I'll be the Einstein's in San Jose have been trying to figure out a way to do that for quite some time.


----------



## Bratty1919

MadgePadge said:


> Latest ebay Pet Peeves:  Buyers that consistently leave negative feedback.
> 
> Buyer emails & wants to the know reserve price on my Palermo GM auction & the lowest price I'll accept on a Cabas Alto.  Needless to say, I don't disclose either.  I respond accordingly & tell her to tender her three offers on the Cabas Alto.  She writes back, _"i only hav 3 offers to make .and if i ddnt gt the right price then il loose buyin it."_.  Good Lord, doesn't anyone know how to write in a complete sentence anymore?
> 
> I clicked on her feedback just because "Numbers never lie and liars always figure!".  Well, *88%* of the time, she leaves negative feedback.  I'm so surprised that none of the sellers she's dinged haven't taken the time to look at her history & reported her.  Or at least tried to get their negative FB removed.   As you can imagine, I didn't respond to her last message (above), and I immediately blocked her.
> 
> Sellers had some very interesting things to say about her.  I probably shouldn't repeat these comments, but because she leaves negative feedback almost all of the time, I cannot resist.  Enjoy:
> 
> _"Very unprofessional buyer. Hard to deal with. No money to buy but very pushy!"
> "Sellers beware Hassled me down on price then never paid or responded to messages"_
> _"SELLERS BEWARE! very demanding buyer with a poor communication!"_
> _"She has not sent payment and kept the jacket even after I left a couple emails."_
> 
> I know there's a list of bad buyers somewhere on this site.  I'm always afraid to post their ebay name for fear it's someone's mother, daughter, aunt, cousin, etc.




Could you PM me this person's username please?


----------



## MadgePadge

Bratty1919 said:


> Could you PM me this person's username please?



She was removed from the site yesterday!  Hallelujah, there's ebay justice after all.  Somehow, she was able to bid on one of my items.  They cancelled her bid, and that is how I was able to see that she is no longer a registered user.  All of the negative feedback she left for others has been removed...


----------



## uadjit

MadgePadge said:


> As far as the price matching, the blame is on ebay.  Buyers become confused because ebay offers policies that mimic other retail stores.  Example:  ebay offers the most liberal 45 day return policy on the planet or what's commonly referred to as ebay/PayPal Buyer Protection.  Where else can you buy a pre-owned luxury handbag, wear it for 30 to 40 days, claim it wasn't as described and get a refund?  NOWHERE.
> 
> It's funny that you mention price matching because I'll be the Einstein's in San Jose have been trying to figure out a way to do that for quite some time.



You're probably right. eBay wants buyers to think they're Walmart so I guess I shouldn't be surprised when they do.

Glad to hear your nasty buyer was yanked from the site but I'm sure she'll just resurface under another username.


----------



## gymangel812

So annoyed, 2 of my recent purchases and the seller never ships! one just never communicates and ebay gives me my money back and the other gives a tracking number that does NOTHING and claims they did ship it and not sure what is going on. i hate some people on ebay. i haven't really left negative FB before and now i will have left 2 just recently.


----------



## scarlette1969

My last 2 recent purchases were not shipped for almost 7 days after payment.  After I sent messages through eBay messaging asking if they sent the items, their reply was "family emergencies" prevented them from mailing the items.  Then they both sent out the items the same day as my inquiry.  I received the items within a couple of days.  Left positive feedback but dinged their communication stars.  I would have happily waited if they had just dropped a note to say they had an issue with shipping the items.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Mentioned a million times before, but stupid questions.  "I gained five pounds since the last time I asked about this item.  Do you think it would still fit me?"  How the heck should I know?


----------



## unoma

A buyer made an offer on my bag and i accepted the offer within 5hours. Buyer message me immediately if i could cancel the transaction because she has already bought another bag. Or if i could wait for her next pay check (end of March) to pay me!
What the hell!!!!!!!


----------



## unoma

Another buyer won my auction and insisted on free shipping when i clearly included price for the shipping on my auction.
I stated $60 for shipping but it cost me $85!


----------



## Hatfield1313

I had a buyer win an auction of mine on Monday. I sent her an invoice. Nothing. I sent her an invoice Tuesday morning. Nothing. I sent a very polite message Tuesday evening. Nothing. Per eBay policy I went ahead and opened an unpaid item case Wednesday morning and sent a second chance offer to the next bidder who paid immediately. No response from the original buyer on the unpaid item case. Wednesday evening I requested to cancel the transaction with the original buyer due to the item being sold. Finally last night she declined the cancellation and sent a message saying she'd just given birth earlier than expected and could she please pay me today. Ok, I'm pretty understanding and I'll let a lot slide, but seriously, did your water break the second you placed the bid on Monday? Because unless you used a sniping service and weren't sitting at your computer/tablet/phone, there was no reason you couldn't have paid me immediately or within a reasonable time that same day. Am I wrong? It just seemed fishy and even my mother was like, "Um, no, I'm calling BS" and she's more understanding than I am. I called eBay and got my fees reimbursed thankfully, but this is now the 3rd or 4th auction within the last two weeks where I've dealt with deadbeat buyers or scammers. I think I'm officially done selling on eBay, it's too much of a headache anymore.


----------



## anthrosphere

Dumb sellers who sells something as small as a CD that costs less than $20, but quadruples the BIN to $200+, all while leaving the price sticker on the product. You REALLY think people are so stupid to pay that much for it, especially after you took a picture of the product that STILL has its regular price sticker attached to the CD? What a bunch of morons.


----------



## Hatfield1313

anthrosphere said:


> Dumb sellers who sells something as small as a CD that costs less than $20, but quadruples the BIN to $200+, all while leaving the price sticker on the product. You REALLY think people are so stupid to pay that much for it, especially after you took a picture of the product that STILL has its regular price sticker attached to the CD? What a bunch of morons.


 

.....   ..... Nooooooo... They didn't.... REALLY??


----------



## Love Of My Life

How about sellers that just don't ship!! And no communication as to why

Recently bought something that  never got shipped & had to open an INR...


----------



## Jacer

Buyers who live in totally different time zone and message me 5 messages within 6 hours - each one getting more upset and rude that I didn't write back - I was asleep...


----------



## unoma

Jacer said:


> Buyers who live in totally different time zone and message me 5 messages within 6 hours - each one getting more upset and rude that I didn't write back - I was asleep...



I get that ALOT


----------



## vernis-lover

Buyers that tell me they don't understand my currency.  No, I don't understand yours either but I can get google to do an approximate conversion for me so that I can reply to your message because you're too lazy to spend a minute doing it yourself but you have the time to write and ask me what it is in your currency! *rant over*


----------



## zombievixen

Ridiculously LOW BALL offers.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Describing items as "NEW" when they are clearly being worn in the pictures.

(Example: Shoes, Jewelry, And Clothing)

Ugh...it makes me furious. *


----------



## karolinec1

Emails that ask where their packages are, when they have the tracking number....? You do realize that all I do is type in the tracking number to provide you the same answer you could get yourself, right?

I've had 3 this week. Two were stuck in their country's postal systems, and 1 had left a notice on their mailbox already....!?!?


----------



## Sssy

Sellers who are very rude when asked (politely) some questions.
Few days ago I asked seller if leather on her bag is chevre or agenau. There were pictures of paper cards so all what she should do was read the paper card and answer my question. I 've go rude answer and something like " BID ON IT OR LEAVE IT ALONE!"


----------



## uadjit

princess_xoxo said:


> *Describing items as "NEW" when they are clearly being worn in the pictures.
> 
> (Example: Shoes, Jewelry, And Clothing)
> 
> Ugh...it makes me furious. *



Many things you buy in department stores have been tried on by someone else. Are they not "new"?

Anyway, my biggest pet peeve is eBay itself. I am so sick of their constantly more restrictive and boneheaded policy changes.


----------



## MDM

Buyers who take their sweet time to pay, yet they minute they do, your inbox is inundated with several 
"When are you shipping?" emails.


----------



## vernis-lover

When you ask sellers questions and they blatantly lie.
"Are there any stains on the lining of the bag?"
"No, it is in very good condition."

And then it arrives stained up the ying-yang!
URGH.  Did you think I wouldn't notice or something?


----------



## princess_xoxo

uadjit said:


> Many things you buy in department stores have been tried on by someone else. Are they not "new"?
> 
> Anyway, my biggest pet peeve is eBay itself. I am so sick of their constantly more restrictive and boneheaded policy changes.



IMO, Yes!


----------



## MadgePadge

uadjit said:


> You're probably right. eBay wants buyers to think they're Walmart so I guess I shouldn't be surprised when they do.
> 
> Glad to hear your nasty buyer was yanked from the site but I'm sure she'll just resurface under another username.



Oh my, your predication was accurate.  My nasty buyer resurfaced under another name and won the auction for my Palermo GM.  The nightmare started on 3.1.14, ebay's follow-thru is nil and I'm still dealing with this woman.  I won't bore everyone w/ the details, but all I will say is she has now damaged my beautiful, mint condition bag Palermo GM because she doesn't want to pay $30 to return the item.  I am sick to death that she damaged my bag.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

When you ask a seller if you could pay one day after stated in the description and they not only decline (even though I have perfect feedback/payment history) but then raise the price of the item knowing that I intend to purchase the item the very next day!

I could even understand saying no to the extra day since I know that sellers often have bad experiences which may cause them to be cautious and say no, but raising the price knowing that I want/plan to buy it?! URGH!


----------



## love4mom

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> When you ask a seller if you could pay one day after stated in the description and they not only decline (*even though I have perfect feedback/payment history*) but then raise the price of the item knowing that I intend to purchase the item the very next day!
> 
> I could even understand saying no to the extra day since I know that sellers often have bad experiences which may cause them to be cautious and say no, but raising the price knowing that I want/plan to buy it?! URGH!



You do not know for sure that that is why the seller raised the price. Maybe the seller realized that the item was priced too low and your question made him/her to look at the listing again and realize the mistake. I once had it happen: a buyer emailed me asking a question about the item and when I looked at it, I realized that I priced it at $495 instead of $795 by mistake

Also, all buyers have perfect feedback since 2008. And you can't judge whether the payment history is excellent or subpar from the feedback.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

love4mom said:


> You do not know for sure that that is why the seller raised the price. Maybe the seller realized that the item was priced too low and your question made him/her to look at the listing again and realize the mistake. I once had it happen: a buyer emailed me asking a question about the item and when I looked at it, I realized that I priced it at $495 instead of $795 by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Also, all buyers have perfect feedback since 2008. And you can't judge whether the payment history is excellent or subpar from the feedback.




Thanks for your feedback/point of view, as I didn't really think of it that way. I guess I just automatically thought the worst since they raised the price right after they replied to my question and even though it was only raised by like $10.00, I was still bummed about the principle :/

Not sure what you mean by all users having 100% feedback since 2008?


----------



## BeenBurned

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Not sure what you mean by all users having 100% feedback since 2008?


She didn't say "all users have 100% feedback." She said "all buyers." 

In 2008, ebay changed the feedback policy so sellers can only leave positive feedback. 

So all buyers have positive feedback and the only members who have less than 100% feedback scores would be members who also sell. Only sellers can get negative or neutral feedback.


----------



## Cattyyellow

My pet peeve is waiting for a buyer to pay with no communication. I guess I just don't understand this. When I bid/BIN I pay right away.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

BeenBurned said:


> She didn't say "all users have 100% feedback." She said "all buyers."
> 
> In 2008, ebay changed the feedback policy so sellers can only leave positive feedback.
> 
> So all buyers have positive feedback and the only members who have less than 100% feedback scores would be members who also sell. Only sellers can get negative or neutral feedback.




Oh wow, I had no idea - thanks for the feedback


----------



## lovemyangels

Mu pet peeve is buyers ask "why are you selling it?"  Because I need the money, because I no longer need it, because I don't need to tell you!


----------



## tinachkaa

Cattyyellow said:


> My pet peeve is waiting for a buyer to pay with no communication. I guess I just don't understand this. When I bid/BIN I pay right away.




Ah! This happens to me allllllll the time. Huge pet peeve of mine too.


----------



## karolinec1

lovemyangels said:


> Mu pet peeve is buyers ask "why are you selling it?"  Because I need the money, because I no longer need it, because I don't need to tell you!




Tell them because it is haunted.


----------



## Bratty1919

karolinec1 said:


> Tell them because it is haunted.




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## bisousx

karolinec1 said:


> Tell them because it is haunted.





Bratty1919 said:


> :lolots::lolots:



Omg! Lmaoooo

Those emoticons almost make up for my neverending crummy experiences with buyers.

I've stopped selling expensive items on ebay and now just stick to clothes, maybe $20-50 value... But I can't seem to escape aggressive, unstable buyers who love to threaten me and type in all caps from their first msg. What a headache... I don't want to donate my good clothes cause they're gonna get sold and I don't want to deal with crazies either. I wish ebay would actually help sellers out.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## tickedoffchick

bisousx said:


> Omg! Lmaoooo
> 
> Those emoticons almost make up for my neverending crummy experiences with buyers.
> 
> I've stopped selling expensive items on ebay and now just stick to clothes, maybe $20-50 value... But I can't seem to escape aggressive, unstable buyers who love to threaten me and type in all caps from their first msg. What a headache... I don't want to donate my good clothes cause they're gonna get sold and I don't want to deal with crazies either. I wish ebay would actually help sellers out.


I have the same concern about donating good clothes - anything decent gets scooped up by eBay re-sellers if I give it to Goodwill. Goodwill does get something, maybe a few bucks. I just don't like the idea of someone profiting off that. I'm going to look into consignment this year. Ebay is slower than ever and all of the constant changes are stressing me out.


----------



## Lily

tickedoffchick said:


> I have the same concern about donating good clothes - anything decent gets scooped up by eBay re-sellers if I give it to Goodwill. Goodwill does get something, maybe a few bucks. I just don't like the idea of someone profiting off that. I'm going to look into consignment this year. Ebay is slower than ever and all of the constant changes are stressing me out.



I know exactly how you feel, *tickedoffchick*! I've also donated things to charities in the past and their staff aren't trained to know how to price accordingly, giving eBay resellers the chance to earn much more by buying cheap and flipping.

So for the last few years, around Christmas, I'll actually list some of my well-used designer label items on eBay and donate the all the profits to a few local animal shelters that I support. So even if the item sells for around $200, after subtracting eBay and Paypal fees, it's still a lot more than the shelter would sell it for in their stores (~$20-30).

That's something that you could also consider doing, if you're able to donate your time and eBay expertise.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Lily said:


> I know exactly how you feel, *tickedoffchick*! I've also donated things to charities in the past and their staff aren't trained to know how to price accordingly, giving eBay resellers the chance to earn much more by buying cheap and flipping.
> 
> So for the last few years, around Christmas, I'll actually list some of my well-used designer label items on eBay and donate the all the profits to a few local animal shelters that I support. So even if the item sells for around $200, after subtracting eBay and Paypal fees, it's still a lot more than the shelter would sell it for in their stores (~$20-30).
> 
> That's something that you could also consider doing, if you're able to donate your time and eBay expertise.



That's a good idea -- I'm just worried about returns. Ebay is implementing a new policy that means if you want to keep top rated seller status and you sell around the holidays, you have to agree to an extended return period through the end of January, which is totally insane. I have this nightmarish vision of people buying a dress or jacket, wearing it to a Christmas or New Year's party and then returning it a month later, stinking of cheap Champagne. I might try doing something like that at a different time of year. 


The other thing I did years ago is bring a lot of nice work clothes to Rosie's Place, which is a shelter for women in Boston. They just gave the clothing directly to the residents for things like job interviews or classes. There's also an outfit called Dress for Success, which is the same idea - low income women getting back in the workforce need professional clothing.


----------



## MarneeB

I was looking for a black Coach leather bag in good shape for a friend. Seller only had 3 pictures, which boggles my mind since we're able to put so many more on the listing. But none of the pictures show the serial number, so I kindly ask for it and explain I'd just like to know for sure which style it is and how old the bag is, oh and plus if it's a MFF bag or not.
OMG. They come back with the I don't need to know the serial number unless I'm the owner of that bag, they don't know what 'MFF' means but it's not that (lol), it's just a few years old, AND they just had it appraised at a Coach store for $500!! 
I didn't know whether to laugh or throw my laptop out the window!


----------



## Lily

tickedoffchick said:


> That's a good idea -- I'm just worried about returns. Ebay is implementing a new policy that means if you want to keep top rated seller status and you sell around the holidays, you have to agree to an extended return period through the end of January, which is totally insane. I have this nightmarish vision of people buying a dress or jacket, wearing it to a Christmas or New Year's party and then returning it a month later, stinking of cheap Champagne. I might try doing something like that at a different time of year.
> 
> The other thing I did years ago is bring a lot of nice work clothes to Rosie's Place, which is a shelter for women in Boston. They just gave the clothing directly to the residents for things like job interviews or classes. There's also an outfit called Dress for Success, which is the same idea - low income women getting back in the workforce need professional clothing.



Yeah, that new holiday extended returns policy is absolutely unbelievable. What were the high-ups in eBay smoking when they decided to add that to the Spring update...  I might have to do my annual clear-out a little earlier this year!

Rosie's Place and the other charities you mentioned all sound like really great causes. I'll definitely do some research to see if there are similar programs in my local area!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

No pictures of the inside of the bag or just one picture of the exterior and no description?????????


Please PM me if you see an Alexander Wang Rockie in black leather with nickel hardware at less than retail.


----------



## sthrncin

Not sure if this has been posted, but it really bothers me. I had a few questions on 2 different products from the same seller a few days ago. They never got back to me on either question, so I never bothered to bid on the items. The bidding ended at a very low price for both, both of which I would have probably bid higher had I gotten an answer. Just sortof irks me. If you are going to offer an item for sale, keep track of it on ebay and answer questions from potential bidders! I watch all the items I sell and answer all my questions. I feel like telling them this after the fact, but they would probably never see it lol!


----------



## sthrncin

Oh yeah...buyers who never leave feedback for you.


----------



## Palinode

It doesn't matter how many years you've been selling on ebay...or what your feedback is...you can state whatever you want for your auction terms...but Ebay will never do anything to enforce it.

If I state, users with 0-5 feedback must contact me first for permission and to state that they will indeed pay me in the 48 hours after auction end that I require....what happens...my auction is won by someone with 0 feedback...and do they pay in 48 hours...NOPE...

There should be some sort of seller standard that (if you adhere to) you should be able to better enforce your auction terms...too many nonpaying bidders and people that don't read...


----------



## shannonmarie

hotshot said:


> How about sellers that just don't ship!! And no communication as to why
> 
> Recently bought something that  never got shipped & had to open an INR...



Same here, I pay right away and I am lucky if I even get my items anymore.  I swear 50% of my items never ship or take a week before they mail it.


----------



## Lily

Sellers that list bags as 'Brand New without Tags' or 'As New' and then go on to describe them as used once, twice or three times. 

It seems like there is a very large gray area for sellers to describe things as 'As New'...


----------



## tickedoffchick

Lily said:


> Sellers that list bags as 'Brand New without Tags' or 'As New' and then go on to describe them as used once, twice or three times.
> 
> It seems like there is a very large gray area for sellers to describe things as 'As New'...



They're not supposed to. I agree it is so annoying. I see the same thing in so many categories, too.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

It's like brand new but, has stains inside...umm what brand new bag have you purchased with stains inside?? 


Please PM me if you see an Alexander Wang Rockie in black leather with nickel hardware at less than retail.


----------



## jailnurse93

shannonmarie said:


> Same here, I pay right away and I am lucky if I even get my items anymore.  I swear 50% of my items never ship or take a week before they mail it.




I've been having this same problem also.  


Also, need to vent about my usual pet peeve.  Newbie's who drive up the price of an item by bidding like crazy and the auction doesn't even end for like 4 more days!  It's like they aren't happy unless they are in FIRST PLACE.  I know it makes the seller happy because the item goes for a high cost but often I see the same item relisted because these idiots don't pay.  
I'm irritated.  Something that I want very badly is being highjacked by some jerk with 3 FB who just can't leave it alone.  It won't be long before it's out of my price range and there's 3 more days.  Sigh.


----------



## Stansy

I was just contacted by a buy-it-now buyer asking me to cancel the transaction. Supposedly the one minute she was on the loo her child hit the button. Right. It's the same bs over and over, I am so sick of it!


----------



## KatyaV

Please be polite, as a buyer or a seller.  As a seller, I'm much more likely to give you a small discount if you ask nicely, even if it's just free shipping.  As a buyer, sorry I didn't pay right away, the auction ended Friday night and I wasn't looking at my computer till Sunday night with any seriousness, but you don't have to end me 4 emails saying that if I wasn't a serious bidder I shouldn't bid blah blah blah.

Just ask nicely, all the time.

Asking if you can offer $200 for a $400 item is never nice.


----------



## Bratty1919

KatyaV said:


> Please be polite, as a buyer or a seller.  As a seller, I'm much more likely to give you a small discount if you ask nicely, even if it's just free shipping.  As a buyer, sorry I didn't pay right away, the auction ended Friday night and I wasn't looking at my computer till Sunday night with any seriousness, but you don't have to end me 4 emails saying that if I wasn't a serious bidder I shouldn't bid blah blah blah.
> 
> Just ask nicely, all the time.
> 
> Asking if you can offer $200 for a $400 item is never nice.




Excellent points!


----------



## saira1214

The fact that I cannot see everything that is offered on Ebay! WTH!?!


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> The fact that I cannot see everything that is offered on Ebay! WTH!?!



What do you mean, are certain items not viewable by everyone?


----------



## bliss_cathy

I'm quite upset with sellers, who charge for express post but then don't send the item for a few days and don't update you either.  Why charge extra for a service which if they are only going to dispatch after a few days.  If you are going to charge for express post, at least make that worthwhile to the buyer.

Also, sellers who don't response to a BO with a BO, BIN.  If you find it too low, at least decline.  

I just retracted an offer that was made over a day ago where the seller not only didn't respond to my offer but also ignored an email follow up.  The offer was quite good so I find it a bit offensive to just ignore me.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> What do you mean, are certain items not viewable by everyone?




Yes. I can't explain why, but yes.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Yes. I can't explain why, but yes.



Well, shoot. I had no idea!


----------



## GeenaBella1

caannie said:


> Sellers who list their item for $50 less than retail. Uh, no thanks... with all the hassle of doing business on Ebay, I'll just buy it directly from Louis Vuitton, thank you very much!
> 
> Also sellers who list items as new and unused and then show pictures of an item that has clearly been used.


Agreed. Cuz' for a few bucks more, you have a LV that you know is real and in great condition!


----------



## GeenaBella1

When a seller claims it's 100% Authentic but admits later after you purchase and bag is received-- that changes to "I thinks it's authentic, I also purchased it second hand"

Sellers should stand behind listing - just be honest!


----------



## Agentspades

One of my biggest pet peeves is if I have a best offer option and someone offers a ridiculously low price like $50 for a $400 item!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I took the BO option off several of my listings after getting too many low ball offers.  Yes, I have the bag listed for $700, but sure, I'll accept your best offer of $200!  No thanks.  SMH.


----------



## bliss_cathy

bliss_cathy said:


> Also, sellers who don't response to a BO with a BO, BIN.  If you find it too low, at least decline.
> 
> I just retracted an offer that was made over a day ago where the seller not only didn't respond to my offer but also ignored an email follow up.  The offer was quite good so I find it a bit offensive to just ignore me.



I ended up kicking myself here at my own sensitivities and not being patient enough.  After I retracted my offer, I decided I really did still want the item, and re offered again for about $20 more - the seller accepted within a couple of hours.  Looking back, I think she was thinking about my first offer and seriously considering it. I took the absence of a reply as a rejection! So I probably just paid a bit extra because of my own silliness

So it worked very much in the sellers favour to be patient in this instance! I'm a bit silly really!


----------



## sandicat3

When sellers lie about the shipping date. Tracking history shows when the item was received
 at the post office!!!


----------



## nastasja

sandicat3 said:


> When sellers lie about the shipping date. Tracking history shows when the item was received
> at the post office!!!




I hate this too. I just bought something where seller specifically stated she ships within 1-2 days. Then she FINALLY sends it out 6 days after I had paid within 1-minute of the auction ending. Annoying.


----------



## vernis-lover

Lazy buyers.

"How much is this in my currency?"

I don't know - you're online, why not google it like I would have to for you!!


----------



## love4mom

vernis-lover said:


> Lazy buyers.
> 
> "How much is this in my currency?"
> 
> I don't know - you're online, why not google it like I would have to for you!!



Yes! 
Or when the measurement is posted in inches and they ask what it is in cm. Use that online converter! That is what I do!


----------



## Cattyyellow

When a buyer buys something and I rush to the post office the day it is paid to ship it, and then I get an email 4 days later saying "it has been two weeks, where is my item?".
#1. Check the tracking 
#2 . It has been 4 days and not two weeks
#3. I rushed to the post office when my handling time is 3 days just to be nice. At least appreciate the fact that I'm trying to get it to you fast, when it took you 2 days to pay.


----------



## sandicat3

killerlife said:


> I hate this too. I just bought something where seller specifically stated she ships within 1-2 days. Then she FINALLY sends it out 6 days after I had paid within 1-minute of the auction ending. Annoying.


  yes! I'm debating weather to leave a neutral feedback for my seller. 
 She finally shipped my item after I messaged her and then shipped it 3 days late


----------



## Cattyyellow

Cattyyellow said:


> When a buyer buys something and I rush to the post office the day it is paid to ship it, and then I get an email 4 days later saying "it has been two weeks, where is my item?".
> #1. Check the tracking
> #2 . It has been 4 days and not two weeks
> #3. I rushed to the post office when my handling time is 3 days just to be nice. At least appreciate the fact that I'm trying to get it to you fast, when it took you 2 days to pay.



And then when I email to say I can't open a trace until it has been 10 days since it was sent, don't send me a message asking where it is again. Refer to point #1. Bah!


----------



## Sior

The ones that leave "Love this item, thanks!" But do it under the 'negative feedback' option.


----------



## Lily

Sior said:


> The ones that leave "Love this item, thanks!" But do it under the 'negative feedback' option.



That contradictory feedback should be easily removed by a phone call to eBay.


----------



## skislope15

I hate this too but I also hate sellers that put a best offer option on and only accept offers 1-2% off the cost. I get that some do it to screen your buyers though. I just offered $135 on a $150 Obo seller countered back at $148 lol why bother for something so small. 




Lindsay2367 said:


> I took the BO option off several of my listings after getting too many low ball offers.  Yes, I have the bag listed for $700, but sure, I'll accept your best offer of $200!  No thanks.  SMH.


----------



## papertiger

I only bought for quite a while and haven't been selling for very long but I am shocked by some crazy behaviour 

1. When buyers leave feedback for something I did not sell them (how many things are you buying that you muddle them up? No I did not sell you a high chair/petrol can/gardening equipment)

2. Non-payers (of course :sunnies) Really, fleeBay NEED to do something stronger about that, in the real world of auctions there is no going back, a wining bid is _legally _binding. 

3 That I have to pay money to sick-bay on P&P, I mean the P&P usually doesn't even cover the P&P. WHO thought up that mad model of fleecing your customers?

4. The listing includes measurements for in cm and inches for length, width, depth, height and 10 mins before the listing finishes someone sends a question for another weird measurement (who usually doesn't bid)

5. After I've had something listed and re-listed 5 times someone asks if I'm going to list it again because they keep missing it. Just leave a BID! 

6. Someone tearing a perfect 60 year old jacket just so that they could do a return 

7. A buyer complaining she didn't realise an antique real Victorian bodice would have such a small waist  Did you not go to school?

8. Not sending me what I bought BIN, nor any communication, just so we could go through that whole 'let's pretend it never happened' and I can't leave you the negative feedback you sooo deserve.   What a waste of my time. And, why are there more still more listed for sale if you don't have any/want to keep them. 

9. Buyers pretending an item wasn't delivered. Everything's sent signed for now 

10. The worst. Because it happens so often. Emailing an offer after the listing's finished. If I accepted offers I would have said  so in the listing. My starting price _is_ my lowest price.


----------



## Bratty1919

papertiger said:


> I only bought for quite a while and haven't been selling for very long but I am shocked by some crazy behaviour
> 
> 1. When buyers leave feedback for something I did not sell them (how many things are you buying that you muddle them up? No I did not sell you a high chair/petrol can/gardening equipment)
> 
> 2. Non-payers (of course :sunnies) Really, fleeBay NEED to do something stronger about that, in the real world of auctions there is no going back, a wining bid is _legally _binding.
> 
> 3 That I have to pay money to sick-bay on P&P, I mean the P&P usually doesn't even cover the P&P. WHO thought up that mad model of fleecing your customers?
> 
> 4. The listing includes measurements for in cm and inches for length, width, depth, height and 10 mins before the listing finishes someone sends a question for another weird measurement (who usually doesn't bid)
> 
> 5. After I've had something listed and re-listed 5 times someone asks if I'm going to list it again because they keep missing it. Just leave a BID!
> 
> 6. Someone tearing a perfect 60 year old jacket just so that they could do a return
> 
> 7. A buyer complaining she didn't realise an antique real Victorian bodice would have such a small waist  Did you not go to school?
> 
> 8. Not sending me what I bought BIN, nor any communication, just so we could go through that whole 'let's pretend it never happened' *and I can't leave you the negative feedback you sooo deserve. *  What a waste of my time. And, why are there more still more listed for sale if you don't have any/want to keep them.
> 
> 9. Buyers pretending an item wasn't delivered. Everything's sent signed for now
> 
> 10. The worst. Because it happens so often. Emailing an offer after the listing's finished. If I accepted offers I would have said  so in the listing. My starting price _is_ my lowest price.




Are you sure the bolded is accurate? If you've paid, you can leave FB as far as I know...


----------



## papertiger

Bratty1919 said:


> Are you sure the bolded is accurate? If you've paid, you can leave FB as far as I know...



Oh really? I had to through the resolution centre to get my money back after literally weeks and weeks of waiting and prompting this seller to either send me my item or give me my money back.  I'll have to check out if about the fb, I just presumed, thanks *Bratty *


----------



## Bratty1919

papertiger said:


> Oh really? I had to through the resolution centre to get my money back after literally weeks and weeks of waiting and prompting this seller to either send me my item or give me my money back.  I'll have to check out if about the fb, I just presumed, thanks *Bratty *




Did you lose the case?


----------



## BeenBurned

If there's a case and the buyer loses, then the buyer can't neg the seller. But if there's no case and as long as the buyer has paid, even if she agrees to cancel, the buyer can leave feedback.


----------



## papertiger

Bratty1919 said:


> Are you sure the bolded is accurate? If you've paid, you can leave FB as far as I know...





Bratty1919 said:


> Did you lose the case?



No, I won 



BeenBurned said:


> If there's a case and the buyer loses, then the buyer can't neg the seller. But if there's no case and as long as the buyer has paid, even if she agrees to cancel, the buyer can leave feedback.



Thanks *BB*, it's a while back but I shall follow your and *Bratty*'s advice, it would be awful if others had to go through the same thing.


----------



## creighbaby

when known resellers lowball you on BO.


----------



## sthrncin

When there's an item you want but have a few questions, so you ask them and wait, and ask again, and never get an answer. Why would you list an item and never look to see if there are any questions? Just want to message them and say, hey do you know you lost a possible sale??! But they'd probably never see it l!


----------



## vernis-lover

Two today.

Sellers who sell items as "excellent" condition and then when you take delivery, it's torn, badly repaired etc.  How difficult is it to be honest?  Why waste time and effort selling something, knowing a buyer is likely to be unhappy, having to refund, having to resell etc?  I don't get it.  What's worse is sellers who then relist said item and STILL don't bother disclosing the problem so someone else can be duped into over-paying!  So once my refund is cleared, feedback will reflect my thoughts on this transaction!

Sellers who don't input their correct email address into the payments field when setting up a listing.  Then blame you for their mistake and simply ask you to repay.  You can't just repay as you can't amend the PP email address on a closed listing!  So ebay tell you to pay via PP directly and then you lose ebay buyer protection!!  And thanks to ebay's messaging system, you can't actually email the address your PP account says the money has gone to to the seller because the messaging system blocks it.  I understand this is to prevent off-ebay transactions but it would be much easier to explain if I could let seller know where their money is as they may just have miskeyed one character!


----------



## MissNano

Buyers that don't leave feedback, especially the ones who bombard you with questions before purchase.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Ugh someone asking me what the lowest price is for my buy it now or best offer listing. You put in YOUR best offer, you don't ask me! I want to get as much as I can, and you want to pay as little as possible. I'm not going to tell you what the lowest price is!


----------



## bebefleur

missnano said:


> buyers that don't leave feedback, especially the ones who bombard you with questions before purchase.




+1


----------



## Lindsay2367

Buyers who don't leave feedback.  I'm new to selling on eBay, and was excited to get my first sale, and then the buyer didn't leave feedback.  I am really trying to complete sales successfully so that I can raise my selling limits, but I can't do that without positive feedback!  Grrrr.

I guess at least I shouldn't be complaining since the transaction went smoothly (knock on wood!).


----------



## Jacer

Buyers who don't read details on handling time or returns and then get upset when you point out your stated handling time and returns 

How hard is it to just read the details listed clearly


----------



## sthrncin

Sellers who only post 1or 2 photos and they look like stock photos!


----------



## ittybittykitty

Unnecessary negative feedback, but you can't please everyone.


----------



## Olives

1.  Dishonest sellers - be honest about the condition of the item.  Do you think the buyer won't notice?
2.  Buyers that don't leave feedback.  The amount of feedback I've left versus the amount I've received is sad.


----------



## uadjit

Buyers who don't read the listing. Somebody emailed me to make a (low) offer on an item I had listed (without a BO option, btw). I counteroffered, then the person emailed me back asking if the bag had any flaws. Well, yes, it does. They are described and pictured in detail in the listing. If it didn't I probably wouldn't even be selling it and even if I was it would be for about 3x what you want to pay for it. eBay! Ugh!


----------



## nastasja

uadjit said:


> Somebody emailed me to make a (low) offer on an item I had listed (without a BO option, btw).




This part right here, is my #1 pet peeve, in and of itself.


----------



## uadjit

killerlife said:


> This part right here, is my #1 pet peeve, in and of itself.



Yeah well, I figured if she was going to be so bold as to pull one of those moves she would have at least bothered to read the listing first.


----------



## rainneday

I was bidding using the best offer system on an item and also emailing with the seller. Waited back most of the day to see if my last offer was going to have a counter offer and found that the listing was gone, just disappeared. I have seen disclaimers on listings where the seller says they have the item listed on multiple sites and may remove it if it sells, but there was none of that on this listing. Just disappointed, although I am glad I didn't have to pass any other items up while waiting to hear about this one...could have happened that way.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Ugh someone asking me what the lowest price is for my buy it now or best offer listing. You put in YOUR best offer, you don't ask me! I want to get as much as I can, and you want to pay as little as possible. I'm not going to tell you what the lowest price is!


THIS!!!!!!!!  Definitely my #1 pet peeve, either BID or go home..sheesh!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My #2 pet peeve is new users that buy your item and harass you regarding shipping the item when you explicitly have it stated in your listing "will usually ship in (insert # of days)", add tacking to ebay AND email the buyer with the tracking just in case they don't check eBAY often.  These buyers ask "is it lost" every other freaking day...PATIENCE is the key people!  That's why I provided tracking.  I'm talking about less than a week with NUMEROUS emails asking when their package is.  I know everyone has to start somewhere but I really wish people would become more knowledgeable before they decide to spend hundreds of thousands on luxury items.  It makes me worried that they are scammers and makes me leery of selling high end products to new users.


----------



## Fleurielle

rainneday said:


> I was bidding using the best offer system on an item and also emailing with the seller. Waited back most of the day to see if my last offer was going to have a counter offer and found that the listing was gone, just disappeared. I have seen disclaimers on listings where the seller says they have the item listed on multiple sites and may remove it if it sells, but there was none of that on this listing. Just disappointed, although I am glad I didn't have to pass any other items up while waiting to hear about this one...could have happened that way.


Did you check the sellers completed listings to see what had happened to the item, i.e, did they sell to another buyer, did they end the listing or did e.Bay remove it for some reason?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I have a bunch of listings with BINs and I keep getting offers of 50-60% off of my selling price. Really??? If I list something for $400 then no, I won't sell it to you for $200. I always thought reasonable offers were 10-20% off listed price. Maybe I have to try auctions again...


----------



## Suzie

I hear you, I have an item for $4000, minimum bid and I get a message will you accept a best offer of $2000. No sorry, there is no best offer and why would I sell to you for 1/2 yes, half of what I have as the minimum bid! Are these people on drugs?


----------



## rainneday

Fleurielle said:


> Did you check the sellers completed listings to see what had happened to the item, i.e, did they sell to another buyer, did they end the listing or did e.Bay remove it for some reason?




I just did!   It says in yellow at the top of the page that it was removed because item no longer available. I didn't notice that until someone posted about seeing that on another thread, similar situation. They must have sold it outside of Ebay, a courtesy email would have been nice as I had been communicating with them. They ignored my last message. Oh well, better things will come along...


----------



## BeenBurned

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a bunch of listings with BINs and I keep getting offers of 50-60% off of my selling price. Really??? If I list something for $400 then no, I won't sell it to you for $200. I always thought reasonable offers were 10-20% off listed price. Maybe I have to try auctions again...


Do you have a best offer option on your listing? If not, buyers aren't allowed to submit offers. It's a policy violation and you can report them.


----------



## Cattyyellow

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a bunch of listings with BINs and I keep getting offers of 50-60% off of my selling price. Really??? If I list something for $400 then no, I won't sell it to you for $200. I always thought reasonable offers were 10-20% off listed price. Maybe I have to try auctions again...



That's my pet peeve too. I have a pair shoes listed for $200 and I just got a offer or $50. WTH?


----------



## Bratty1919

Cattyyellow said:


> That's my pet peeve too. I have a pair shoes listed for $200 and I just got a offer or $50. WTH?




Fix the settings so that any offer under a certain amount will be auto-rejected  It's much less of a hassle!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I know! Drives me nuts!


Cattyyellow said:


> That's my pet peeve too. I have a pair shoes listed for $200 and I just got a offer or $50. WTH?



I usually do  - every so often I forget and that's when I see the stupid offers.


Bratty1919 said:


> Fix the settings so that any offer under a certain amount will be auto-rejected  It's much less of a hassle!



Good to know- most listings do have BO but I recently got an offer on a listing that didn't. 


BeenBurned said:


> Do you have a best offer option on your listing? If not, buyers aren't allowed to submit offers. It's a policy violation and you can report them.



I always get crazy lowballs on my higher end items. I always want to write a snarky reply with my rejection but I resist the urge LOL. 


Suzie said:


> I hear you, I have an item for $4000, minimum bid and I get a message will you accept a best offer of $2000. No sorry, there is no best offer and why would I sell to you for 1/2 yes, half of what I have as the minimum bid! Are these people on drugs?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I had ANOTHER offer on a BIN listing that did not have best offer in place. I told her the offer was a little low and I informed her it was against ebay policy to make offers. She told me "it's not" - so I copy and pasted ebay policy and showed her it was and reported her. I feel like I jerk. I blocked her...maybe I should have just done that. 

Anyone else feel guilty about reporting people? She didn't offend me but her response was a little snippy and I guess I'm just fed up with stupid buyers.


----------



## creighbaby

I recently had an overseas buyer tell me she wanted a lower price because of customs. I let her know that I had already lowered the price by $100 when I relisted and couldn't go any lower.  She ended up buying at my lower price.  

With the current economy folks seem to always lowball.  I now list high to give me wiggle room to negotiate.  I can go a bit lower but I am never going to take an offer that is 50% less than my list price. 

I am willing to deal, but don't insult me.


----------



## Suzie

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I had ANOTHER offer on a BIN listing that did not have best offer in place. I told her the offer was a little low and I informed her it was against ebay policy to make offers. She told me "it's not" - so I copy and pasted ebay policy and showed her it was and reported her. I feel like I jerk. I blocked her...maybe I should have just done that.
> 
> Anyone else feel guilty about reporting people? She didn't offend me but her response was a little snippy and I guess I'm just fed up with stupid buyers.



Sorry to be vague, but how do you report people that make low ball offers when your item is auction only? I am fed up with all of the offers I am getting for auction items.


----------



## Nikki_

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a bunch of listings with BINs and I keep getting offers of 50-60% off of my selling price. Really??? If I list something for $400 then no, I won't sell it to you for $200. I always thought reasonable offers were 10-20% off listed price. Maybe I have to try auctions again...



I've been dealing with the same. 



BeenBurned said:


> Do you have a best offer option on your listing? *If not, buyers aren't allowed to submit offers. It's a policy violation and you can report them.*



I always thought it was a policy violation, as well. After being in contact with eBay's Trust & Safety for the past few weeks, I did bring this issue up and was told by several reps that it's no longer a violation.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I must add...if the item is NEW and RARE don't email me offers LESS than retail. Nevermind what my BIN price is. I wish people would do their research. I refuse to take a loss on a new item that can't be purchased anymore in store.


----------



## chinableu

When emailing a seller with a question it's nice to acknowledge receipt of the answer.  

A simple thank you or sod off will suffice.  We're people too.  :cry:


----------



## hillaryhath

Suzie said:


> I hear you, I have an item for $4000, minimum bid and I get a message will you accept a best offer of $2000. No sorry, there is no best offer and why would I sell to you for 1/2 yes, half of what I have as the minimum bid! Are these people on drugs?



this is pretty much life on Poshmark for literally item that you list.  or they offer to trade their ****ty clothes that aren't even your size from their closet.


----------



## vernis-lover

Nikki_ said:


> I always thought it was a policy violation, as well. After being in contact with eBay's Trust & Safety for the past few weeks, I did bring this issue up and was told by several reps that it's no longer a violation.



Well then they need to update their policy documentation as it's still a violation per their site documentation:


"If the *Make Offer* button does not appear in the listing, the seller is not interested in receiving offers and you should not try to contact this seller to negotiate price or terms. Doing so breaches our policy on offers to buy or sell outside eBay."


----------



## Jacer

I got most beat on worse best offer, I have a Rolex listed for $2500... And just got an offer of $5. I hate when ppl waste both of our times.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Jacer said:


> I got most beat on worse best offer, I have a Rolex listed for $2500... And just got an offer of $5. I hate when ppl waste both of our times.


Wow! That's pretty bad. I can't believe the nerve of some people!


----------



## Nikki_

vernis-lover said:


> Well then they need to update their policy documentation as it's still a violation per their site documentation:
> 
> 
> "If the *Make Offer* button does not appear in the listing, the seller is not interested in receiving offers and you should not try to contact this seller to negotiate price or terms. Doing so breaches our policy on offers to buy or sell outside eBay."



I agree. I read that exact quote to several eBay reps and was told that it's no longer a policy violation to PM an offer that has no "Best Offer" option. 

It seems that on eBay forums, many are split on the issue. 

You're right, if it's no longer a policy violation, eBay should update it.


----------



## Jacer

Cattyyellow said:


> Wow! That's pretty bad. I can't believe the nerve of some people!




I think sometimes - ppl are just really bored on ebay... at least I hope its that. Cause I could hit a seller with an offer that low.


----------



## Fleurielle

Cattyyellow said:


> Wow! That's pretty bad. I can't believe the nerve of some people!


Whenever I get a really insulting offer I block the bidder, yes I know they can come back using a different I.D but I think it sends a message.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, here is a bidder I'm going to block.  Fed up with this kind of email that wastes my time.  There are more and more of them lately.


*Good morning, I am wondering if you would sell this to me right now for $30 total. I am fully aware that you could get close to $100 or more for this. But Ican't afford that. therefore I am asking this of you. One never knows until they ask and the worst that could happen is that you say no. You have an awesome day.*
*
*
This of course was not an auction for a baby crib or something one might deem an emergency necessity.  It was for a item one normally buys using discretionary funds..............


I guess I got my daily laugh though.


----------



## AnnZ

Ugh...I got one of these emails recently.  I politely declined her offer.  She then purchased the item for the listed price.  Once she received the item, she claimed it was damaged but she would be willing to keep the item for a partial refund.  I reported her and refused to provide a refund.  It's a shame that these types have to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Cattyyellow

AnnZ said:


> Ugh...I got one of these emails recently.  I politely declined her offer.  She then purchased the item for the listed price.  Once she received the item, she claimed it was damaged but she would be willing to keep the item for a partial refund.  I reported her and refused to provide a refund.  It's a shame that these types have to ruin it for everyone.



Sometimes I can't believe the nerve of people.


----------



## beekmanhill

AnnZ said:


> Ugh...I got one of these emails recently.  I politely declined her offer.  She then purchased the item for the listed price.  Once she received the item, she claimed it was damaged but she would be willing to keep the item for a partial refund.  I reported her and refused to provide a refund.  It's a shame that these types have to ruin it for everyone.


I guess those kinds of emails spell danger, so best to block senders.


----------



## Sarah03

I listed a handbag a week or so ago. Today, the same bag shows up on eBay for sale from a different seller, so I looked at their auction. They copied and pasted my description and used it as their own!  I know it's not serious like someone stealing your photos, but I'm really annoyed. I took the time to make a detailed description, and they steal it. Ugh.


----------



## uadjit

Sarah03 said:


> I listed a handbag a week or so ago. Today, the same bag shows up on eBay for sale from a different seller, so I looked at their auction. They copied and pasted my description and used it as their own!  I know it's not serious like someone stealing your photos, but I'm really annoyed. I took the time to make a detailed description, and they steal it. Ugh.



It could be serious. I mean, who knows if they actually have the bag or not (unless you sold it to them). They might be pulling a scam. Definitely report it to eBay.


----------



## AnnZ

beekmanhill said:


> I guess those kinds of emails spell danger, so best to block senders.




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Lubina

I'm very thorough with measurements, sizing, item condition, where I will or won't ship etc. so I block bidders who ask too many questions or who make offers on items where I am not accepting offers or toss out lowball offers. I've gotten burned in the past by bidders who've done that and eventually won the item.


----------



## shop955

Sarah03 said:


> I listed a handbag a week or so ago. Today, the same bag shows up on eBay for sale from a different seller, so I looked at their auction. They copied and pasted my description and used it as their own!  I know it's not serious like someone stealing your photos, but I'm really annoyed. I took the time to make a detailed description, and they steal it. Ugh.


I hate this as well, I have even had some other sellers use some of my pictures! I get worried that buyers might think I'm the one that copied.

As far as someone just copying your description (not pictures), is this technically against policy? I know it should be, but I'm curious if it is. Also, I always get nervous reporting other sellers for copying my descriptions/pictures because I'm afraid if their listing gets removed for copying they will easily figure out it was me.. Probably paranoid, but I would hate for someone to retaliate!


----------



## Sarah03

shop955 said:


> I hate this as well, I have even had some other sellers use some of my pictures! I get worried that buyers might think I'm the one that copied.
> 
> As far as someone just copying your description (not pictures), is this technically against policy? I know it should be, but I'm curious if it is. Also, I always get nervous reporting other sellers for copying my descriptions/pictures because I'm afraid if their listing gets removed for copying they will easily figure out it was me.. Probably paranoid, but I would hate for someone to retaliate!



I posted the question in the main forum. BeenBurned gave a great answer!


----------



## BeenBurned

shop955 said:


> I hate this as well, I have even had some other sellers use some of my pictures! I get worried that buyers might think I'm the one that copied.
> 
> As far as someone just copying your description (not pictures), is this technically against policy? I know it should be, but I'm curious if it is. Also, I always get nervous reporting other sellers for copying my descriptions/pictures because I'm afraid if their listing gets removed for copying they will easily figure out it was me.. Probably paranoid, but I would hate for someone to retaliate!


Yes, it's against policy. It's infringing on the intellectual property of someone else:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html


*What are the guidelines?*

                 If you're not using pictures  or text from the eBay product catalog, use your own when creating a  listing. If you're using someone else's photos and text, make sure the  owner has authorized you to do so.





*Allowed*


Photos and text you created yourself

All eBay product catalog photos and text






*Restricted*
                         You can use the following *only* if the owner, its agent, or the law has authorized you to do so:


Stock photos and text 

Information from product packaging

Measurements,  weight, or other item specifications that are necessary to describe the  item that you simply can't say any other way. However, avoid using any  other text from product packaging unless you're authorized to do so by  the owner, its agent, or the law. 







*Not allowed*
                         You're not allowed to use the following if you don't have permission from the owner, its agent, or the law:


Photos and text from other eBay users 

Photos and text copied from websites 

Scans from catalogs or advertisements


----------



## Bratty1919

LucienWeill said:


> The activity of the animal beings has become acutely active everywhere on this earth. Bodies do not get time to booty a blow for a while. With the accretion use of altered gadgets of Gps Jammer, the possibilities of accepting the aboriginal of blow accept absolutely finished. The adaptable phones or the corpuscle phones are some of these accessories that accumulate the bodies consistently in blow with the alfresco world. The adaptable building are additionally accessible about everywhere these canicule and due to this the accessibility of the Military Jammer has become alike added quick and authentic. Today, you cannot break out of ability of these adaptable building as their signals can bolt your about anywhere. The bearings of bodies who accord to altered business professions has become actual analytical of wifi jammer as their authorities bolt them anywhere any moment.


----------



## Canneiv

I'm selling my personal collection on ebay and doing the buyer a favor to offer expediate shipping and seller want to return because it's not as describe. I have already mention the item is pre-own and some sign of wear with pictures.  Nowaday, lots of buyer always take advantage of buyer protection and want to get a full refund.


----------



## batfish

Dishonesty.  (From either sellers or buyers)


----------



## sdkitty

people who describe bags as like-new, never used or used only a couple of times and in reality the bag has wear or damage on it.......do they think the buyer won't notice?  or won't care that they paid for something perfect and got something different?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Sellers who refuse to send a few simple photos to prove authenticity.  There is a seller on eBay who has zero history of selling Balenciagas, and now has a listing up with probably twenty or thirty Bals for less than half of retail price (she tells you to pick one).  I asked her for photos to prove authenticity, and she said to pick one.  I told her three colors that I was interested in, and she messaged back again and told me to only pick one, and that if I have to ask for these photos, that I shouldn't buy from her, as I clearly don't trust her.  She assured me that she is not a scammer and that she is a stylist who has exclusive access to Balenciaga sales.

Riiiight.  If it was true, it would have taken less time to just send the photos than to continue emailing me back about how I should just trust her.


----------



## rainneday

Lindsay2367 said:


> and that if I have to ask for these photos, that I shouldn't buy from her, as I clearly don't trust her.  She assured me that she is not a scammer and that she is a stylist who has exclusive access to Balenciaga sales.
> 
> Riiiight.  If it was true, it would have taken less time to just send the photos than to continue emailing me back about how I should just trust her.



:lolots: Trust is something that is earned, she missed that lesson.


----------



## Lindsay2367

rainneday said:


> :lolots: Trust is something that is earned, she missed that lesson.



I know, right?  I wasn't going to buy from her anyway (I would never trust a seller that suddenly had that many bags at that much off retail), but I was curious as to whether the photos were of authentic bags.  I just responded to her with something along the line of the fact that she refused to twice send photos certainly made me unable to trust her.  She replied and assured me that she had many customers who just trusted her and didn't need to ask for photos to prove authenticity.  I bet...And they're all going to end up with fake bags!


----------



## rainneday

Lindsay2367 said:


> I know, right?  I wasn't going to buy from her anyway (I would never trust a seller that suddenly had that many bags at that much off retail), but I was curious as to whether the photos were of authentic bags.  I just responded to her with something along the line of the fact that she refused to twice send photos certainly made me unable to trust her.  She replied and assured me that she had many customers who just trusted her and didn't need to ask for photos to prove authenticity.  I bet...And they're all going to end up with fake bags!



Probably ^ And even if she is legit if any issue comes up it sounds like it would be a hassle to deal with her. Good that you moved on.


----------



## Lubina

As a seller:* buyers who purchase an item then complain shipping is too high after they purchase.* I don't charge a handling fee.There is a shipping calculator in my auction and you can ask me about alternatives or for a shipping quote before the auction ends. I always refund overages as well. I'm on the east coast. I had a buyer in CA complain that they thought shipping was high on an item after they purchased it. He also told me to insure it and pack it with extra special care and also demanded any overage so I refunded him the overage: 11 cents.  

*Picky buyers*. I offered a pair of shoes. Used. One person asked me to put the shoe on and post photos of it from different angles. Either they had a freaky foot fetish, they were too high maintenance or both. No I didn't take the photos and I banned them.

As a buyer: *Blurry photos or only use stock photos or including photos of your pet in the listing*. I don't mind a stock photo. I use them myself at times.  I do mind if you don't include any photos of the actual item being offered. As for the pet thing I'm not buying your comes from a clean home claim if your 3 cats are posed next to the item offered for sale.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Lubina said:


> As for the pet thing I'm not buying your comes from a clean home claim if your 3 cats are posed next to the item offered for sale.



So a home can't be clean if there are cats?


----------



## Lubina

> So a home can't be clean if there are cats?


 
If you are an ebay seller with multiple cats and you include a photo of them in your listings, it's a huge red flag. Despite their great feedback  I've been burned in the past when items arrive covered in cat hair. A few hairs that masking tape and dry cleaning will fix no big deal, but if it looks like the item lined a kitten cage, rut-roh! 
We've had similar issues with fragile items. We usually tell a seller to use a big box and use layers of bubble wrap and stuffing so that if is dropped it will be fine. Wasted advice. A vase once arrived in pieces that was wrapped in a hand towel. The seller insisted it wasn't her fault and she knew how to pack because her husband owned a packing and shipping company. Really? Another seller shoved a vase in an oatmeal cylinder. It of course arrived broken. Since when did instant oatmeal= ideal packing vessel?


----------



## G.Allyn

I have learned so much from all of you.  I am new to eBay as a buyer and seller.  For me being a seller is much more difficult.  I sold an item last week (my only listing), and am waiting with my breath held, hoping the buyer is happy.

I noticed pinklepurr wrote about contacting the seller after they paid and then when the item is shipped.  My buyer paid immediately after the auction (it was evening), and I paid for shipping through eBay.  I took the item to USPS the next morning.  I thought since I was able to see the package was shipped and could track the package, the buyer could also see the same info.  So, I did not contact the buyer.  Was I rude?

As a seller what is the best approach?


----------



## nastasja

G.Allyn said:


> ...So, I did not contact the buyer.  Was I rude?
> 
> As a seller what is the best approach?




Buyers just want to receive their item ASAP. As long as you entered the tracking number, an email will automatically be sent to them, letting them know you shipped. IMO, that's enough. I don't think people expect you to send them an additional message. 

Congrats on your first sale. And good job on the quick shipping!


----------



## G.Allyn

Hello, killerlife,

Thanks for helping educate me.  Feel like I am back in 1st grade.


----------



## krawford

Buyers who make an offer and you accept the offer then they start asking questions.  Then after answering the questions they want to lower their offer.  ASK QUESTIONS BEFORE YOU MAKE AN OFFER!!!!!


----------



## krawford

I sold a bag on ebay and the buyer asked if I would wait 3 days for payment and then she finally paid on the 5th day and then wanted me to ship it ASAP.


----------



## salearea

As a seller receiving this message:
"I won this item today and paid for it. Can you hold it until next week so I can bid on some other items?"
Sounds harmless enough. But no. No, It is not. Can't provide the same tracking across multiple orders on eBay. Will receive a ding on eBay's mandated tracking upload period time. Need to make sure to block the label from being printed by multi-ship software (over and over again until their other auction ends).  Etc.


----------



## LuxuryAddicted

Just like others have mentioned, the low-ball offers on listings (BIN or auction-style) are the MOST annoying and IMO, insulting too.  

For most items, I do not ship outside of the US, so getting messages asking me to ship internationally is also a big pet peeve of mine.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Tells me she's a genuine buyer and Asked for a lot of photos..(fair enough) on my new bag...

But gives me a super low ball offer...very very low ball offer ...


----------



## agalarowicz

ebay wont let me sign in. tells me i have to reset my password. i've tried to email myself the link 5 times with no luck. wtf. i have to print shipping labels!! contacting cs is a hugs pita.


----------



## Suzie

I have a pair of shoes for BIN for $90. Seller from the US contacts me yesterday and says if I buy these will they arrived before Friday the 30th, um no, you can see I am in Australia and sending via Australia Post and not FedEx and if you sold to me it would not get to me within 4 days?


----------



## Suzie

Here is another one I have a brand new in box pair of Chanel quilted flats and one buyer keeps sending me messages (she is from the USA) offering me a lower price, will I give her free shipping etc. Then she says I can pay you straight away if you take X amount as I can't afford the $500 I said look this is an auction not a BIN and I won't be accepting under $500. I said maybe you might be more comfortable buying a used pair of Chanel flats as they might be more your price point.

So she says OK I will accept your offer then, what! No I have not offered you the shoes this is an auction and you have to bid.

MInd you this is the second time I have ebayed the shoes, a buyer in Russia with 2 feedback buys them and didn't pay saying that her payment options would not work and I would have to contact ebay, no sweetie you bought them you contact ebay or paypal. Needless to say she did not pay.

So 2nd time around the lady from the US puts a bid on them. But she gets outbid and you guessed it a 0 feedback buyer in Russia. I really hope this is not he same crazy lady that send me about 10 messages and didn't pay!

This can be so frustrating!


----------



## Sara H.

First of all, it's nice to have found this forum again after several years away. I was reminded by a birthday greeting which awaited me this morning when I opened my email.

Anyways, I was surprised not to see this topic mentioned here as an eBay peeve so I'll share (and sorry if I have missed this discussed elsewhere). I have been on eBay since 2008 and selling for much of that time. I have accumulated excellent feedback and "star" ratings over the years, more than 500 right now and I am an "above standard" seller. Most of what I sell are clothes & shoes. I have done so by using the 50 free listings per month and taking advantage of the frequent free listing periods. This has turned into a really fun hobby and something that has proven to be important for my family as well. 

However, eBay has decided that buyers apparently like auctions better and they no longer allow free fixed price listings in the categories that I use. Of course you can pay $0.30 for each listing. 

My sales for the last three months are 45 items for March, 27 in April, plummeting to 11 in May. I have unsold inventory which sits in limbo because no free listing offers have been sent out this month (these are "by invitation", my husband received one for his account in early May but he sells a fraction of what I sell). 

The thing is, MOST of my sales have come off of "buy-it-now" with many reasonable best offers being accepted. In May, two of my sales have been from auctions. The rest are buy-it-now with six of those coming from "best offers". My use of buy-it-now in May was from draining my freebies before the policy changed on 5/15.

Now I know what eBay wants me to do, invest in a store which would cost me $50 per year if I subscribe, $60 without a subscription. This is frustrating because I'm not ready to make such a commitment, yet my sales are plummeting. I feel like they should just say "we want to make you buy a store" rather than make up stuff about buyers liking auctions. They don't. Buyers generally want it now and many are willing to make reasonable offers that I am happy to accept (yes, I do receive my share of lowballs which seems to be a common peeve here but lots of offers are really nice).

I weathered the storm the last time this happened but I'm not sure I can do it again .

Sorry for the long vent, thanks for listening. Just curious if anyone else is experiencing this sort of thing.


----------



## BeenBurned

agalarowicz said:


> ebay wont let me sign in. tells me i have to reset my password. i've tried to email myself the link 5 times with no luck. wtf. i have to print shipping labels!! contacting cs is a hugs pita.


I think if you just click, you can ignore the "reset password" notices and get in to your account. 

I think the warning is just a suggestion and if you've changed your password since May 21, you don't have to do it again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have someone contacting me to say they bought one of my BIN items but couldn't proceed with immediate payment because I didn't specify a P&P for their country. I then changed my listing to include their country, tried myself to make sure it's definitely on the listing, messaged them to let them know, then they disappear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another one made an offer to one of my items offering "best offer" with almost 1/3 off the BIN price. Before I even responded, they then messaged me to say how should they pay! What?


----------



## chicinthecity777

A 3rd person messaged me asking me to describe in words all the colours in a very complicated Hermes scarf, of which I have 12 very high resolution photos of all parts including close ups etc. 

I am having a great time on eBay lately.


----------



## Suzie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A 3rd person messaged me asking me to describe in words all the colours in a very complicated Hermes scarf, of which I have 12 very high resolution photos of all parts including close ups etc.
> 
> I am having a great time on eBay lately.



Sometimes it just does your head in, doesn't it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> Sometimes it just does your head in, doesn't it?



Yep, my love!  There are so many nutters on the bay nowadays!


----------



## vernis-lover

Low-ball offers.  Potential buyer puts offer in 50% off BIN.  Well, that's what auto-decline is there for!


Look at their listings (and their completed ones) and they're turning offers down on their own items that are just 10% off BIN!


----------



## agalarowicz

BeenBurned said:


> I think if you just click, you can ignore the "reset password" notices and get in to your account.
> 
> I think the warning is just a suggestion and if you've changed your password since May 21, you don't have to do it again.



Nah, it totally blocked me. Had to call. Oh well.


----------



## agalarowicz

vernis-lover said:


> Low-ball offers.  Potential buyer puts offer in 50% off BIN.  Well, that's what auto-decline is there for!
> 
> 
> Look at their listings (and their completed ones) and they're turning offers down on their own items that are just 10% off BIN!



I know! I've had so many 50-75% off requests when I dont even have a BIN option


----------



## JaimesParke

I think it's been mentioned before but I hate seeing clothing items worn, especially new items.  I understand that used items have already been worn but I'd much rather see a stock photo or the item on a mannequin.

Another one... this one is technically Poshmark but it was too hilarious/weird not to share.  Someone is selling a Phillip Lim for Target scarf and for their photo they tied the scarf around a tree.  A tree. Why?


----------



## **Chanel**

Was watching a shawl I was interested in. Seller ended (a few hours before the listing would end) and re-listed the item later, probably because the item didn't reach the price seller wanted. 
So once again I saved the shawl in my watch list and I decided to place a bid on it as well.
Today the listing would end, but this morning I got a message from Ebay that the seller cancelled my bid. Reason? Obviously the item didn't reach the price seller wanted, so instead the seller ended the listing once again. Ugh....why not put a BIN price or a reserve on a listing if you want a specific price for it ush:?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I had a buyer ask for two items she wanted to purchase to be put into one BIN listing for her, and gave me a price.  I got back to her and told her I would be willing to do that for the price she gave me.  Buyer messages back and asks for a lower price.  I say I am firm at the price she suggested.  She then tells me she can't afford that price, so thanks anyway.

Seriously?  YOU suggested the price.  Why tell me that's the price you wanted when you can't afford it?


----------



## pbnjam

My pet peeve is when buyers don't update their address on ebay and then claim their item is lost. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## megt10

agalarowicz said:


> I know! I've had so many 50-75% off requests when I dont even have a BIN option



Me too. I just started selling and 1 particular item is quite popular. I have 48 watchers and at least 10 people today alone asking to BIN for less than the starting bid. I have had 6 emails in the last 30 minutes from 1 woman. I do not have a best offer option. With 2 days to go I am getting more and more offers. Mind you my item is basically new and my starting bid is half of retail.


----------



## megt10

Lindsay2367 said:


> I had a buyer ask for two items she wanted to purchase to be put into one BIN listing for her, and gave me a price.  I got back to her and told her I would be willing to do that for the price she gave me.  Buyer messages back and asks for a lower price.  I say I am firm at the price she suggested.  She then tells me she can't afford that price, so thanks anyway.
> 
> Seriously?  YOU suggested the price.  Why tell me that's the price you wanted when you can't afford it?



OMG I just had the same thing today. No wonder people sell cheaply or consign their stuff so they don't get these wackos.


----------



## aegisshi

I bought a preowned LV on eBay for about $350 lower than retail price. I was aware of the high price point, but the receipt did show the bag had only been purchases two months prior. Also because it was pretty close to retail price, I messaged the seller asking if there were any scuffs, scratches, or stains on the bag from wear and tear. She replied, word for word, "No scuffs, no scratches, no stains. The bag is basically brand new." Ok, awesome! I buy it on the spot.

I received the bag, only to find that she was wrong. There was a huge scratch on one of the handles, multiple obvious scuffs around the piping. If she had told me about these, I wouldn't have bought it at the price that I did. I wanted to give her a fair chance to make it right so I messaged her from the UPS parking lot (I opened it in my car as soon as I picked it up). I also included photos. I gave her the entire weekend and got no response. Finally I opened a case. 

She tells me the scratch on the handle was something she had missed and will refund the price of the handle, but because the piping is normal wear and tear she will not offer any solution for it. That makes me really mad, I specifically asked if there were any scuffs and she told me no. I ended up having to pay $40 shipping to return it for a full refund.


----------



## restricter

Just got a toe curling low ball offer after the potential buyer bombarded me with questions.  Luckily, it was automatically declined.  Potential buyer then wants to know what my "best price" is.  Isn't my best price top dollar?  It may not be best for her but hey...

At any rate, I reminded her this was a BO auction and suggested she consider current retail price and the condition of the item I'm selling which is new in box.

Bracing myself for the reply...


----------



## Nikki_

vernis-lover said:


> Low-ball offers.  Potential buyer puts offer in 50% off BIN.  Well, that's what auto-decline is there for!
> 
> 
> Look at their listings (and their completed ones) and they're turning offers down on their own items that are just 10% off BIN!



50%? 

My low-ball offers have been far, far less than 50%. 

I'd love to ask these potential buyers if they'd accept that offer if the situation were reversed.


----------



## megt10

Since I am new to the selling game I don't have too many pet peeves yet. One that I do have though is when a buyer is sitting at the computer puts in a bid at the last second and then doesn't just go ahead and pay. I have sold 4 items so far and only 2 have been paid for. I just don't get it.


----------



## livethelake

megt10 said:


> Since I am new to the selling game I don't have too many pet peeves yet. One that I do have though is when a buyer is sitting at the computer puts in a bid at the last second and then doesn't just go ahead and pay. I have sold 4 items so far and only 2 have been paid for. I just don't get it.




Meg - your buyers could be using a sniping service, many buyers use these services if they are not going to be at their computers at the end of the auction.


----------



## megt10

livethelake said:


> Meg - your buyers could be using a sniping service, many buyers use these services if they are not going to be at their computers at the end of the auction.



One hasn't been at her computer then for 2 days


----------



## livethelake

megt10 said:


> One hasn't been at her computer then for 2 days



uggg............


----------



## megt10

livethelake said:


> uggg............



Yep, don't get it. While I don't use sniping services I do sometimes place a bid before leaving the house etc. If I win great if not oh well. Still if I know I placed a bid I would check my email to see if I won and if I did then I would pay. Maybe it's just me  If for some unforeseen reason something came up and I couldn't honor my commitment I would contact the seller and let them know and apologize profusely. Then again maybe that's just me.


----------



## suncitystyle

Today I had a newbie buyer open an INR claim with PP because they saw the USPS tracking update to "accepted" and thought it meant it was delivered! He accused me of sending the box to myself to "make PayPal release my money" and said many nasty things.

I was fuming!! I couldn't help but respond and tell him do to some d*** research. I can't stand newbie buyers who don't bother to research anything and make terrible accusations like that! They don't realize nor care how serious it is.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

suncitystyle said:


> Today I had a newbie buyer open an INR claim with PP because they saw the USPS tracking update to "accepted" and thought it meant it was delivered! He accused me of sending the box to myself to "make PayPal release my money" and said many nasty things.
> 
> I was fuming!! I couldn't help but respond and tell him do to some d*** research. I can't stand newbie buyers who don't bother to research anything and make terrible accusations like that! They don't realize nor care how serious it is.




Wow that sounds just plain d**m crazy. It's like you want to say "look up the definition of accepted, and tell me how you came up with the package being delivered"????


----------



## suncitystyle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Wow that sounds just plain d**m crazy. It's like you want to say "look up the definition of accepted, and tell me how you came up with the package being delivered"????



I almost fell out of my chair! I just don't get it. They even stated that "It shows it has been delivered(accepted) at 2:30 and it's not even 2:30 here! It says it has been delivered in Texas and I'm in Arizona!" I'm like ....?!?!?!?!?! I'm usually very nice and patient with newbie buyers but I lost it when he accused me of shipping the box to myself (?!) Now, the money is all tied up in a claim and they have gone unresponsive. The tracking updated and I wish I was there to slap them upside the head when they see it. ullhair:

I let him have it and told him how making a stupid mistake like that can cause a lot of damage and he came back trying to tell me how to sell on eBay. Goodbye!  I have a good mind to intercept the package, refund his money, and tell him to shove it.


----------



## sherry0407

Mrs. MFH said:


> Wow that sounds just plain d**m crazy. It's like you want to say "look up the definition of accepted, and tell me how you came up with the package being delivered"????


I have had mostly good experiences on eBay as a seller and buyer. BUT a few weeks ago I was interested in purchasing a bottega Veneta crossbody bag I asked her how many inches the strap  was. After she told me I wrote back the bag had a short strap for a crossbody. I really liked the bad and decided to bid on it anyway. When a placed a bid I was blocked. I wrote her back and asked why she blocked me. I said that I did not mean to insult the length if the strap.   She never answered me. CRAZY.  You never know who you are Dealing with.


----------



## quinna

Too many things lately, but this is definitely one...


----------



## nastasja

&#11014;&#65039; Lol!


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> *Since I am new to the selling game I don't have too many pet peeves yet. *One that I do have though is when a buyer is sitting at the computer puts in a bid at the last second and then doesn't just go ahead and pay. I have sold 4 items so far and only 2 have been paid for. I just don't get it.



Oh, give it time Meg.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Oh, give it time Meg.



 still those 2 buyers can't seem to find where they left their computer, iPad, iPhone so that they can see that yes they did win the auction and log in to pay.:tumbleweed:

So how many days should I wait before contacting them again?


----------



## megt10

suncitystyle said:


> Today I had a newbie buyer open an INR claim with PP because they saw the USPS tracking update to "accepted" and thought it meant it was delivered! He accused me of sending the box to myself to "make PayPal release my money" and said many nasty things.
> 
> I was fuming!! I couldn't help but respond and tell him do to some d*** research. I can't stand newbie buyers who don't bother to research anything and make terrible accusations like that! They don't realize nor care how serious it is.



Wow, I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## bunnyr

megt10 said:


> still those 2 buyers can't seem to find where they left their computer, iPad, iPhone so that they can see that yes they did win the auction and log in to pay.:tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many days should I wait before contacting them again?




You can send them another invoice as a payment reminder. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> Me too. I just started selling and 1 particular item is quite popular. I have 48 watchers and at least 10 people today alone asking to BIN for less than the starting bid. I have had 6 emails in the last 30 minutes from 1 woman. I do not have a best offer option. With 2 days to go I am getting more and more offers. Mind you my item is basically new and my starting bid is half of retail.



I would block the woman that sent you 6 emails within 30 minutes asking for a lower price. Since she seems so adamant on getting your item at a lower price, I'd be concerned that if she does purchase it, she'll find something wrong and ask for a partial to get the price she originally offered.



megt10 said:


> still those 2 buyers can't seem to find where they left their computer, iPad, iPhone so that they can see that yes they did win the auction and log in to pay.:tumbleweed:
> 
> So how many days should I wait before contacting them again?



Send them an invoice with a note attached happily stating that their items are packaged and ready for shipment, pending payment.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> I would block the woman that sent you 6 emails within 30 minutes asking for a lower price. Since she seems so adamant on getting your item at a lower price, I'd be concerned that if she does purchase it, she'll find something wrong and ask for a partial to get the price she originally offered.
> 
> 
> 
> Send them an invoice with a note attached happily stating that their items are packaged and ready for shipment, pending payment.



I did that and got paid on one item and the other the woman said she wasn't able to get her cc to go through since it was over her limit or something like that. She said she is a good ebayer and will transfer money to her pp account. Me being nice am giving her until Wednesday. I have a back up buyer for the bag who is the woman that sent me so many emails. So I won't block her since her bid was the same as the winning bid. I have sold more in the meantime and so far all but 1 person has paid
Btw, your dog is gorgeous.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have a NWT top listed for half off the retail price.  I get a bid on it, then the bidder asks if I will make a BIN listing for her to go ahead and purchase.  I say okay, she is going to retract her bid and let me know when she is ready.  She then comes back and says that she doesn't have the funds she thought she would because the only offer she got on an item she is selling was for more than half off the retail price she paid.  She is indignant that someone would offer her less than half the retail price on a NWT item.  She then offers me a lower amount for the top, which is *more than half off* the retail price.  So it's ridiculous that someone offers you less than half of the retail price, but I should be willing to sell to you for less than half off?  Because that makes sense.  SMH.


----------



## youngster

I just had a bidder cancel her bid on an item that she had been out-bid on.  As a result, the price dropped back to my opening price.  I've never had anyone do that before.  She'd been out-bid and there was no risk she'd have to purchase the item if she'd changed her mind.  Why would she do that ????


----------



## Jacer

Buyers who clearly don't read the part that says "monitor/screens may differ on color"

And I had a dress listed as brown - took photos with flash, without and in natural sunlight.

Then have the buyer leave me neutral saying its not the color it looked like on her monitor.


----------



## Jira

Buyers who troll by sending messages like, "This item is only worth x".


----------



## MDM

Sellers who have a best offer option and counteroffer... FULL PRICE.  :censor:


----------



## beekmanhill

Buyers now seem to assume everything is best offer.


----------



## Lindsay2367

beekmanhill said:


> Buyers now seem to assume everything is best offer.



Ugh, this.  I have gotten so many offers even though I don't have best offer on my listings.  I thought technically buyers weren't allowed to make offers on items that aren't listed with best offer on the listing.  Seems that no one knows that (or, more likely, no one cares!).


----------



## Gvamty

I have a auction without a BIN option but, keep getting lowball offers even though there is no best offer setup. One particular buyer is insisting I lower my price because she really likes the bag I am selling! If she likes it, she shud pay my listing price!! When I offers her a direct PayPal transcation so she can save on the fees and have the bag at her price she said she only wants eBay transaction, I'm wondering if I shud block her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lindsay2367 said:


> Ugh, this.  I have gotten so many offers even though I don't have best offer on my listings.  I thought technically buyers weren't allowed to make offers on items that aren't listed with best offer on the listing.  Seems that no one knows that (or, more likely, no one cares!).


This only started to happen to me recently.  I don't know how to get my price, maybe set my starting price higher and accept best offer, which would be the price I would have set on a BIN.   Don't know the psychology.   


I only started selling last July (and am fortunately almost done) and it was so much easier then.


----------



## megt10

beekmanhill said:


> This only started to happen to me recently.  I don't know how to get my price, maybe set my starting price higher and accept best offer, which would be the price I would have set on a BIN.   Don't know the psychology.
> 
> 
> I only started selling last July (and am fortunately almost done) and it was so much easier then.



I just started selling too. I just have way too much stuff. I have found that BIN works well with a best offer option. I just start higher than I expect to get. For lesser price but popular items I have had some good success with bidding starting really low. That has seemed to generate a lot of interest and my items have sold for more than I expected.


----------



## cam37

I have been selling some bags recently and had a best offer option on a bnwt designer bag. I was already selling at a very reasonable price  (£200 under retail value and nearly half price) and yet still the best offers were just plain insulting. People offering £160 on a buy it now bag of £300. I actually emailed back and said that the offer was ridiculous and that I was selling my bag not giving it away!!!!


no more best offer options on my listings its far too irritating. I have since sold the bag for my full asking price so am happy


----------



## maja2506

I have sold my bag to the Ebay beginner. I though that everyone deserved a chance to prove herself as we all did. Never again... After two weeks asking for the money she finally admitted that her bank account is at zero (has always been apparently) so she would like to pay the bag by sending me monthly amounts of money as long as the bag has to be paid off. It would have taken her about year by doing it so...


----------



## uadjit

maja2506 said:


> I have sold my bag to the Ebay beginner. I though that everyone deserved a chance to prove herself as we all did. Never again... After two weeks asking for the money she finally admitted that her bank account is at zero (has always been apparently) so she would like to pay the bag by sending me monthly amounts of money as long as the bag has to be paid off. It would have taken her about year by doing it so...



That's ridiculous. :/


----------



## megt10

uadjit said:


> that's ridiculous. :/



+1


----------



## coolgrly

Ebay gave me the boot in December of 2013 and I've recently received emails from them that I have to "Act now to protect my Top Seller Status".  How can I act now when I no longer have selling privileges.  I should call and ask if they know something I don't know....like if I've been reinstated.  I highly doubt it though.


----------



## maja2506

megt10 said:


> +1




Thank you and uadjit for such an understanding comment.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Why do I only get buyers who NEVER leave feedback for anyone?  They email saying that their item arrived fine but they can't take a second to hit a "+"? I'm a new seller and this is not helping me at all.  I leave them positive feedback and I remember reading on this forum that people find it suspicious if the seller leaves feedback but doesn't receive it.  SO ANNOYING.


----------



## nastasja

Pazdzernika said:


> Why do I only get buyers who NEVER leave feedback for anyone?  They email saying that their item arrived fine but they can't take a second to hit a "+"? I'm a new seller and this is not helping me at all.  I leave them positive feedback and I remember reading on this forum that people find it suspicious if the seller leaves feedback but doesn't receive it.  SO ANNOYING.




I'm not a new seller and can easily say 75-80% of people do not leave feedback. It's super annoying.


----------



## NANI1972

Had a ebayer with a FB score of three try to tell me how ebay works and why I should sell my bag for %50 less than my listing. I proceeded to instruct her as to how to do an "advanced" ebay search for what the bag has sold for on ebay recently. SMFH.


----------



## bry_dee

Buyers (and also resellers) who buy, par exemple, $5 from you, "resell" the item for $50 with take lousy, dark pictures. LOL WTH was that? Looking at their feedback, it looked suspicious as if they are beefing up their own feedback. But whatever floats your boat, that's a lot of effort.

Also sellers who obviously shill bids on their items. Bidder 1 with 0% positive feedback, registered on Ebay between 2-3 years, 100% 143 totals bids on 79 items of ONE seller (currently placed bids on 19 items for the last 2 hours, 30 if you include those placed earlier this week) . Very suspicious to me. *shrugs*


----------



## megt10

My new pet peeve is buyers who offer a best offer I accept with 2 minutes off the offer and never hear from them again. 3 days now no contact or response to emails and this was a high end item. Ugh.


----------



## uadjit

eBay customer service. They are so bad!


----------



## purplepoodles

Sellers who have a few bad pix and almost no description, key areas not covered and a high starting price. Then when you ask for basic info not in the auction their reply does not address the question and talks at length about how they only sell great stuff. This is a fairly recent issue. 

If it's a low price I don't waste time to bother to query a seller and take my chances. 

Yes its a great way to weed out dubious customer service, but really life is too short.


----------



## *schmoo*

Every time. Every time someone asks me to add BIN to my auction, they never end up purchasing it.


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

purplepoodles said:


> Sellers who have a few bad pix and almost no description, key areas not covered and a high starting price. Then when you ask for basic info not in the auction their reply does not address the question and talks at length about how they only sell great stuff. This is a fairly recent issue.
> 
> If it's a low price I don't waste time to bother to query a seller and take my chances.
> 
> Yes its a great way to weed out dubious customer service, but really life is too short.




+1! 




Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## Hatfield1313

I turned off automatic payments for my seller fees so I could be more in control of how they get paid (like if I have to split it between bank account and cc or something). I get an email yesterday from eBay collections saying my payment is due, and then I log in this morning and see the same message before I can even get to my main page. My payment was just due today, relax eBay, you'll get your cotton-pickin' money! Geez.


----------



## vernis-lover

Dishonest buyers.


"I paid with the wrong card, could you please refund my money so that I can pay with a different card."


Refund processed.  Buyer never heard from again.  Why lie?  Why buy in the first place?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I had someone message me basically calling the bag I was selling trash and in such poor condition but wanted to BUY it if I would lower my price which by the way is $30....seriously...BLOCKED!


----------



## anthrosphere

Tradesy buyer emailed me a year later asking me when I'm going to sell her the bag. She's the same one who kept emailing me over and over about the bag. I obviously don't have the bag anymore since I sold it on eBay last year. Your loss.


----------



## misskris03

debbiesdaughter said:


> I had someone message me basically calling the bag I was selling trash and in such poor condition but wanted to BUY it if I would lower my price which by the way is $30....seriously...BLOCKED!



I cannot believe a person actually thought this was a good negotiation tactic. Wow.


----------



## Ceeyahd

New pet peeve, seller with a five day payment time frame, as well as multiple purchase criteria stated in all of her listings... Opening an unpaid purchase claim on items I bid on and won, before the five days are up, while I'm still bidding on other items.... A bit much. Especially since seller has criteria stated in her listings. All other purchases were paid immediately in the past. I have never encountered this with other sellers I have purchased from. One would think a repeat buyer with no history of not paying or lagging on payment would have encountered this. I hadn't. Now I have a 'record' with eBay, I don't even know how to address. And, yes, I paid upon receiving that claim notification, however I am perplexed.


----------



## uadjit

Ceeyahd said:


> New pet peeve, seller with a five day payment time frame, as well as multiple purchase criteria stated in all of her listings... Opening an unpaid purchase claim on items I bid on and won, before the five days are up, while I'm still bidding on other items.... A bit much. Especially since seller has criteria stated in her listings. All other purchases were paid immediately in the past. I have never encountered this with other sellers I have purchased from. One would think a repeat buyer with no history of not paying or lagging on payment would have encountered this. I hadn't. Now I have a 'record' with eBay, I don't even know how to address. And, yes, I paid upon receiving that claim notification, however I am perplexed.



If you paid you didn't get a black mark on your record. That's only if the UPI case closed without payment. Did you point out to your seller that she says to pay within 5 days in her listing? Maybe she changed the settings for auto-filing NPBs and forgot to remove that wording for her listings. 

I don't think you did anything wrong but FWIW, if you plan to wait the full 5 days or close to it is courteous to let the seller know.


----------



## Ceeyahd

uadjit said:


> If you paid you didn't get a black mark on your record. That's only if the UPI case closed without payment. Did you point out to your seller that she says to pay within 5 days in her listing? Maybe she changed the settings for auto-filing NPBs and forgot to remove that wording for her listings.
> 
> I don't think you did anything wrong but FWIW, if you plan to wait the full 5 days or close to it is courteous to let the seller know.



Yes, I paid immediately.... I did send seller a message of what my perception was given what she states in her listings, and mentioned that with other multiple transactions with sellers I buy from I usually receive an invoice for all the items purchased within the end time of their listings... I mentioned an inquiring email might have more in line, rather than opening a case.

Thank you for the suggestion of alerting a seller that I had intentions of additional purchases and will be paying within the 5 day time frame. I guess it has been by chance that my limited experience has been the sellers directing me not to pay on anything until I was invoiced for multiple purchases on one invoice. I revisit sellers I am pleased with to check in and see what's new and interesting. Probably not this one though, off putting experience. And thanks for the info on not having a black mark, since I paid.


----------



## nastasja

What is up with buyers asking to have an item shipped by a different shipping method (for half of what it would actually cost to ship it) AFTER they win an auction??! Shipping method is clearly written in the description. Ugh.


----------



## anthrosphere

International buyers with a USA address greatly annoy me. And it makes me mad that they refuse to pay for shipping. Sure, from here to Oregon it's not terribly expensive, but I'm so scared to get scammed. Not to mention ending up at a huge loss of money after the fees + shipping, too. Ended up deleting his/her email and blocked their ID.


----------



## Lurvebags

Buyers who ask for a discount on the item .. and then to pick up the item as they don't want to pay for postage.  Anything else?? Would you like chips/fries with that??


----------



## bliss_cathy

Lurvebags said:


> .. and then to pick up the item as they don't want to pay for postage.  Anything else?? Would you like chips/fries with that??



Lol, and then they realise the road tolls will cost more than postage...

For me, my weekend is more precious...so now I just offer free postage!!!


----------



## Lurvebags

bliss_cathy said:


> Lol, and then they realise the road tolls will cost more than postage...
> 
> For me, my weekend is more precious...so now I just offer free postage!!!




Bloody Aussies ... Hahahaha


----------



## mutedfaith

I have been trying to sell a bag for six months. It took so long because I was doing pick up only, and this buyer kept asking me time and time again to post it to her at a really low ball price. I explained to her I was uncomfortable and for months kept persisting and arguing with me! 

So I stopped trying to sell my bag, changed my ebay name and updated the photos hoping she wouldn't find me and she did and has started again. And now she keeps trying to low ball after I gave in and put free shipping on my listing to encourage a sale. 

I blocked her from buying this time. I learnt my lesson that if a buyer low balls and ends up paying more, they are more than likely going to regret the buy or try and get a discount after receiving.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Buyers that ask if the item is new. I definitely list the item condition more than 3x in the listing. Why must you email me ask...blocked!


----------



## megt10

killerlife said:


> What is up with buyers asking to have an item shipped by a different shipping method (for half of what it would actually cost to ship it) AFTER they win an auction??! Shipping method is clearly written in the description. Ugh.



I am dealing with that right now too. I have a buyer who bought a pair of shorts she lives in Canada and I am not sure how she did it but I am set up to send through the GSP and I tried to send the invoice and it said she would get the invoice from them etc. so a day goes by and I get a request for an invoice from her, she somehow circumvented the shipping program and wants me to send them to South Korea. I told her no I only ship through the GSP and she can either pay that invoice or I was willing to cancel the sale. I mean really. The shorts cost 107.00 we are not talking about a huge  amount of money but she doesn't want to pay the import fees and told me told remove them. Needless to say I am not sending her an invoice.


----------



## baglover2013

my biggest pet peeves of the week: 
1) Listings with blurry photos ----seriously please look at them before posting it up, if you can't see it, we can't see it too! 
2) When asked for close up photos, they are still blurry
3) seller who told me that they can't provide anymore pictures---what??? that's why none of your stuff was bid on!
4) When they list items in "excellent condition" but their photos show worn corners, scuffings---just please be honest!
5) when they try to hide the imperfections with blurry photos or crop it out (like corners).


----------



## Sssy

When I buy something I always pay straight away. Recently 3 sellers have: family emergency, heart attack, suddenly they have to leave country. I waited patiently- at the end I got 2 of my items ( still waiting for 3rd) but they were send 2nd class, even when I paid for 1st.  Really? If it happened to me I would send it 1st class even if the buyer paid for 2nd. They are lucky I waited patiently 2 weeks for any news from them without opening case... I'm thinking about feedback now...


----------



## nastasja

baglover2013 said:


> my biggest pet peeves of the week:
> 1) Listings with blurry photos ----seriously please look at them before posting it up



sideways pictures are pretty awesome too.


----------



## MASEML

Buyers who don't pay. Seller's inability to provide feedback to buyer's rating. Seriously the biggest peeve of mine. Ebay is a marketplace for buyers and sellers, both parties should be equally accountable.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

buyers who don't leave feedback. 

how else am i to know you are happy with it?


----------



## soleilbrun

Sellers who don't leave feedback after I leave feedback for them and ask that they return the favor.
Sellers who charge a lot for shipping then ship a cheaper, slower method.
Sellers who don't respect ebay payment rules (2 days) and relist item 24 hours after auction end.


----------



## uadjit

How eBay constantly comes up with new hoops for its sellers to jump through but doesn't teach their CS reps anything about them.


----------



## baglover2013

biggest pet peeve of the day: 

Seller who claim their purses are authentic and when I ask for more pictures, they stop responding because they know it's fake. Seriously, if it's fake, list it as fake. Or if you truly think it's real, give us the pictures so we can judge it ourselves since you might not know it's fake yourself! But to say it's real when you know it's fake............that's just very mean.


----------



## StylishFarmer

MDM said:


> Sellers who have a best offer option and counteroffer... FULL PRICE.  :censor:





I do this when a buyer sends a $3 offer on a $700 item.. I add a narky comment such as 'is this to cover the cost of tissue paper?'


----------



## creighbaby

I am a seller, and am always amazed by the lowball offers and poor communication. My latest: "I am thinking $X00" -- less than half of what I have the shoes listed for -- and this offer  "I will give you $X00" from a reseller. No "thank you," no "would you consider $X00". I thank the person for their bid and tell them that it is too low to accept.

I also find it funny when resellers send lowball offers for designer goods that they will likely resell for a jacked up price.


----------



## Silversun

Listed a used high-end bag at a very reasonable start price, and now having endless messages back and forth with a potential buyer over the EXACT COLOUR. I pointed her to the relevant TPF reference threads but she is grousing over the minutiae. Um, the colours could look different because the lighting is different?! Natural vs artifical and direct vs indirect lighting could make a huge difference, which this buyer doesn't seem to appreciate. I'm this close to saying that if a couple of shades is going to make or break the deal, I'd rather that she not bid.


----------



## uadjit

Silversun said:


> Listed a used high-end bag at a very reasonable start price, and now having endless messages back and forth with a potential buyer over the EXACT COLOUR. I pointed her to the relevant TPF reference threads but she is grousing over the minutiae. Um, the colours could look different because the lighting is different?! Natural vs artifical and direct vs indirect lighting could make a huge difference, which this buyer doesn't seem to appreciate. I'm this close to saying that if a couple of shades is going to make or break the deal, I'd rather that she not bid.



This has happened to me before. In fact, she tried to tell me it was a different color and I knew it wasn't because I'd owned bags in both colors and they were made several years apart from each other (not to mention the color name was on the tag). 

I would just block her, frankly. The odds seem pretty good that she's not going to like the color once the bag shows up. If she wants a very specific color she should either buy it in person or order it from a retailer.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

MASEML said:


> Buyers who don't pay. Seller's inability to provide feedback to buyer's rating. Seriously the biggest peeve of mine. Ebay is a marketplace for buyers and sellers, both parties should be equally accountable.



THIS.  I usually end my auctions on Sunday evenings when I'm home so I watch them end.  I see buyers bidding up until the end, yet don't pay for days?!  Why wouldn't you pay right when the auction ended?  

And feedback!!! Super annoying, I usually wait until the item is received to provide their feedback and make sure they received the item, they respond yet do not leave feedback.


----------



## Silversun

uadjit said:


> This has happened to me before. In fact, she tried to tell me it was a different color and I knew it wasn't because I'd owned bags in both colors and they were made several years apart from each other (not to mention the color name was on the tag).
> 
> I would just block her, frankly. The odds seem pretty good that she's not going to like the color once the bag shows up. If she wants a very specific color she should either buy it in person or order it from a retailer.


Thanks, I think I will. I initially didn't want to block her because I've already spent so much time messaging back and forth, but it's not worth the potential headache and even more time spent sorting problems out.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, could I have your perspective about this, I have a bag listed for $1500 with no best offer option, a person contacts me and says, I would like to buy the bag for $1000, I said sorry the bag is $1500 and if it does not sell I will keep it. She then sends me this,

I realize the value of this bag because I bought the black one many years ago on full price. I also realize that it's white and not easy to handle, it's also a very old style and this has a yellowish stain. But I love suhali leather. I'm a genuine buyer so I need some discount so it can make sense for me to buy it. Please consider it. Many thanks.

I sent her back this message,

Sorry, I am not desperate to sell. Why do you need a discount to buy? If it is white and too hard to handle with a yellow stain why would you be interested to buy, please look elsewhere.

Questions, was my answer too rude? She replied with this,

My message was not to offend and in sorry if it did. This is a place to buy and sell and we can always negotiate. Your message to 'look elsewhere' was extremely offensive and uncalled for. I dont care about the bag, but no one should be made to feel embarrassed.


Not sure if I should bother to reply or if I was too harsh?


----------



## Lurvebags

Suzie said:


> Ladies, could I have your perspective about this, I have a bag listed for $1500 with no best offer option, a person contacts me and says, I would like to buy the bag for $1000, I said sorry the bag is $1500 and if it does not sell I will keep it. She then sends me this,
> 
> I realize the value of this bag because I bought the black one many years ago on full price. I also realize that it's white and not easy to handle, it's also a very old style and this has a yellowish stain. But I love suhali leather. I'm a genuine buyer so I need some discount so it can make sense for me to buy it. Please consider it. Many thanks.
> 
> I sent her back this message,
> 
> Sorry, I am not desperate to sell. Why do you need a discount to buy? If it is white and too hard to handle with a yellow stain why would you be interested to buy, please look elsewhere.
> 
> Questions, was my answer too rude? She replied with this,
> 
> My message was not to offend and in sorry if it did. This is a place to buy and sell and we can always negotiate. Your message to 'look elsewhere' was extremely offensive and uncalled for. I dont care about the bag, but no one should be made to feel embarrassed.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should bother to reply or if I was too harsh?




Totally understand your point. I've felt the same way, sometimes I don't bother replying because it ticks me off so bad.

I don't think there's anything wrong with what you've sent. Ignore her last message. Or if you want to be nice then say sorry you offended her &#128522; 

I recently had a buyer contact me and tell me I should give her a big discount because her friend bought the same bag on a 'shopping website' for heaps less. I politely told her to go to the same website &#128522;


----------



## Suzie

Lurvebags said:


> Totally understand your point. I've felt the same way, sometimes I don't bother replying because it ticks me off so bad.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with what you've sent. Ignore her last message. Or if you want to be nice then say sorry you offended her &#128522;
> 
> I recently had a buyer contact me and tell me I should give her a big discount because her friend bought the same bag on a 'shopping website' for heaps less. I politely told her to go to the same website &#128522;



Thank you for your opinion. I just wanted to know from someone not connected if I was being rude. I actually thought she was offending me and that I should be lucky she wanted to take it off my hands . After her last message she says she doesn't care about the bag!

I decided not to reply and I have blocked her, she has 4 feed backs and I didn't want the hassle if she decided to buy and not pay or something similar.


----------



## Lurvebags

Suzie said:


> Thank you for your opinion. I just wanted to know from someone not connected if I was being rude. I actually thought she was offending me and that I should be lucky she wanted to take it off my hands . After her last message she says she doesn't care about the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided not to reply and I have blocked her, she has 4 feed backs and I didn't want the hassle if she decided to buy and not pay or something similar.




Exactly, I'd be offended as the seller hahahaha 

She's a problem already, imagine if she ends up buying the bag? Imagine the complaints then &#128522;


----------



## Lily

Suzie said:


> I sent her back this message,
> 
> Sorry, I am not desperate to sell. Why do you need a discount to buy? If it is white and too hard to handle with a yellow stain why would you be interested to buy, please look elsewhere.



*Suzie*, your reply is exactly what runs though my head when I receive similar messages from buyers. I just don't have the guts to actually say it, choosing instead to reply with, "My price is firm. Thank you for your interest." and immediately blocking them.

Good on you for bringing these strange buyers back to reality!


----------



## Suzie

Lily said:


> *Suzie*, your reply is exactly what runs though my head when I receive similar messages from buyers. I just don't have the guts to actually say it, choosing instead to reply with, "My price is firm. Thank you for your interest." and immediately blocking them.
> 
> Good on you for bringing these strange buyers back to reality!



Thanks, it's like they want to do us a favour by taking such an undesirable item off our hands. 

She has been blocked.


----------



## Suzie

Lurvebags said:


> Exactly, I'd be offended as the seller hahahaha
> 
> She's a problem already, imagine if she ends up buying the bag? Imagine the complaints then &#128522;



She has been blocked.


----------



## shop955

Suzie said:


> Ladies, could I have your perspective about this, I have a bag listed for $1500 with no best offer option, a person contacts me and says, I would like to buy the bag for $1000, I said sorry the bag is $1500 and if it does not sell I will keep it. She then sends me this,
> 
> I realize the value of this bag because I bought the black one many years ago on full price. I also realize that it's white and not easy to handle, it's also a very old style and this has a yellowish stain. But I love suhali leather. I'm a genuine buyer so I need some discount so it can make sense for me to buy it. Please consider it. Many thanks.
> 
> I sent her back this message,
> 
> Sorry, I am not desperate to sell. Why do you need a discount to buy? If it is white and too hard to handle with a yellow stain why would you be interested to buy, please look elsewhere.
> 
> Questions, was my answer too rude? She replied with this,
> 
> My message was not to offend and in sorry if it did. This is a place to buy and sell and we can always negotiate. Your message to 'look elsewhere' was extremely offensive and uncalled for. I dont care about the bag, but no one should be made to feel embarrassed.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should bother to reply or if I was too harsh?


These type of messages infuriate me more than anything. Someone once messaged me about a pair of Chanel shoes I was selling and said "I bought a Prada sweater brand new for $40, sell this to me for (insert lowball offer)". And another person said, "you have had this item listed for a month and it's not selling, I'll take it for (insert another lowball offer). A couple weeks later the girl said the same thing and actually lowered her offer the second time. As a person, you of course were right. As a seller, sometimes it pays to bite your tongue and not say anything, even silently blocking can be better. I have found people who make these offers to be completely oblivious to how rude they are being, and even worse, very persistent. They will keep making offers and if you're unlucky enough, buy full price and then become vengeful after the purchase. Just a thought!


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzie said:


> Ladies, could I have your perspective about this, I have a bag listed for $1500 with no best offer option, a person contacts me and says, I would like to buy the bag for $1000, I said sorry the bag is $1500 and if it does not sell I will keep it. She then sends me this,
> 
> I realize the value of this bag because I bought the black one many years ago on full price. I also realize that it's white and not easy to handle, it's also a very old style and this has a yellowish stain. But I love suhali leather. I'm a genuine buyer so I need some discount so it can make sense for me to buy it. Please consider it. Many thanks.
> 
> I sent her back this message,
> 
> Sorry, I am not desperate to sell. Why do you need a discount to buy? If it is white and too hard to handle with a yellow stain why would you be interested to buy, please look elsewhere.
> 
> Questions, was my answer too rude? She replied with this,
> 
> My message was not to offend and in sorry if it did. This is a place to buy and sell and we can always negotiate. Your message to 'look elsewhere' was extremely offensive and uncalled for. I dont care about the bag, but no one should be made to feel embarrassed.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should bother to reply or if I was too harsh?


I would have blocked her first then responded with:

_While I thank you for your interest, I don't have a best offer option on this item because I've chosen not to sell for less than my price. 

As far as negotiation, you are wrong. If a seller doesn't have a best offer on the listing, it's a violation of ebay rules to make an offer. 

I didn't report you but some sellers do so and if reported, you might find yourself in trouble with ebay. 

I hope you're able to find the bag you want at a price you're comfortable with._


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> I would have blocked her first then responded with:
> 
> _While I thank you for your interest, I don't have a best offer option on this item because I've chosen not to sell for less than my price.
> 
> As far as negotiation, you are wrong. If a seller doesn't have a best offer on the listing, it's a violation of ebay rules to make an offer.
> 
> I didn't report you but some sellers do so and if reported, you might find yourself in trouble with ebay.
> 
> I hope you're able to find the bag you want at a price you're comfortable with._



Thanks, you always have the best replies. If you don't mind may I copy your text and if anyone asks me again I can tell them that?


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzie said:


> Thanks, you always have the best replies. If you don't mind may I copy your text and if anyone asks me again I can tell them that?


Of course you may use it! That's why I posted it.


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> Of course you may use it! That's why I posted it.



Thank you.  I need a BeenBurned ebay book with all of your replies.


----------



## saintgermain

Suzie said:


> Thank you.  I need a BeenBurned ebay book with all of your replies.



I thought it was just me that got these types of rude offers on items that I have cleared listed with no best offer option. 

I don't like that many items and it seems like every day I get at least one of these. 

Back before 2008 I would get maybe 1 of these message a year and I thought only outrageously rude people would ask for a discount on something with no best offer. But these days, I hate selling on Ebay because nearly every question I get is rude. I miss the old Ebay!


----------



## Suzie

saintgermain said:


> I thought it was just me that got these types of rude offers on items that I have cleared listed with no best offer option.
> 
> I don't like that many items and it seems like every day I get at least one of these.
> 
> Back before 2008 I would get maybe 1 of these message a year and I thought only outrageously rude people would ask for a discount on something with no best offer. But these days, I hate selling on Ebay because nearly every question I get is rude. I miss the old Ebay!



I don't think we are alone. I got a $100 offer for a $2000 item, but I did have best offer available and I guess that was her best offer. 

Oh and in case you are wondering I declined.


----------



## uadjit

Suzie said:


> I don't think we are alone. I got a $100 offer for a $2000 item, but I did have best offer available and I guess that was her best offer.
> 
> Oh and in case you are wondering I declined.



Nope. You're not alone. It is a very common occurrence on eBay nowadays. In fact, I get the feeling that everyone there expects to pay less than what a seller is asking.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Suzie said:


> Thanks, it's like they want to do us a favour by taking such an undesirable item off our hands.
> 
> She has been blocked.



I had a guy do this to me on a used once Mulberry Bayswater, it retails at £895, I started my listing at £550.

He messaged me telling me he knows how eBay works and I'll be lucky to get £250 for it, so he'll take it off my hands for that right now. Like he was doing me a favour? 

I got £600 for it and he got blocked


----------



## Suzie

gunsandbanjos said:


> I had a guy do this to me on a used once Mulberry Bayswater, it retails at £895, I started my listing at £550.
> 
> He messaged me telling me he knows how eBay works and I'll be lucky to get £250 for it, so he'll take it off my hands for that right now. Like he was doing me a favour?
> 
> I got £600 for it and he got blocked



Lucky you didn't allow him to take it off your hands.


I love it when they offer you a ridiculously low offer and say I can pay straight away!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Suzie said:


> Lucky you didn't allow him to take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> I love it when they offer you a ridiculously low offer and say I can pay straight away!



I knew what it was worth so told him where to go, I know resale values suck sometimes but not 70% off suck for an immaculate bag in a desirable colour.

I think people imagine everyone is selling on eBay because they're desperate for the money, hence the I can take it off your hands right now crap.


----------



## Suzie

shop955 said:


> These type of messages infuriate me more than anything. Someone once messaged me about a pair of Chanel shoes I was selling and said "I bought a Prada sweater brand new for $40, sell this to me for (insert lowball offer)". And another person said, "you have had this item listed for a month and it's not selling, I'll take it for (insert another lowball offer). A couple weeks later the girl said the same thing and actually lowered her offer the second time. As a person, you of course were right. As a seller, sometimes it pays to bite your tongue and not say anything, even silently blocking can be better. I have found people who make these offers to be completely oblivious to how rude they are being, and even worse, very persistent. They will keep making offers and if you're unlucky enough, buy full price and then become vengeful after the purchase. Just a thought!



It is funny I was sitting on the couch having a couple of wines and watching TV and then I got this message and I thought I will go right back at you. But I blocked her so she cannot purchase from me.


----------



## Suzie

gunsandbanjos said:


> I knew what it was worth so told him where to go, I know resale values suck sometimes but not 70% off suck for an immaculate bag in a desirable colour.
> 
> I think people imagine everyone is selling on eBay because they're desperate for the money, hence the I can take it off your hands right now crap.



I agree I am not desperate for the money, I am not a professional seller, I just sell things that I own that I no longer use to fund other purchases. I would rather keep something and never use it (or give to my daughter) than virtually give it away cheaply to some random person.


----------



## Bon Voyage

Mine is when I buy an auction, and the shipping is listed as First Class Mail or Priority Mail then the seller sends it as Parcel or Media Mail... This happens all the time. I've had packages take up to 6 weeks to arrive here in Alaska. It's a bummer. lol ^^;


----------



## megt10

suzie said:


> i agree i am not desperate for the money, i am not a professional seller, i just sell things that i own that i no longer use to fund other purchases. I would rather keep something and never use it (or give to my daughter) than virtually give it away cheaply to some random person.



+1


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> I don't think we are alone. I got a $100 offer for a $2000 item, but I did have best offer available and I guess that was her best offer.
> 
> Oh and in case you are wondering I declined.



Oh Suzie I will give you 200.00 for it


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> Oh Suzie I will give you 200.00 for it



Too funny Meg.


----------



## jeep317

Buyers using the "ask a question" feature but sending a statement rather than a question. "I would bid on your item if you offered free shipping. Flat rate envelope is only $5.50."

Well ebay has determined the shipping cost, not me. I don't do free shipping on a $25 item, especially when we're at opposite ends of the country. If I shipped a purse in an envelope the recipient would have a stroke & leave negative feedback, nevermind the fact it wouldn't fit anyway. And lastly if that whole $7 will break you on a $25 item maybe you shouldn't consider bidding.

Good grief. I don't hassle sellers when I want something. I factor in the entire cost, decide if it's worth it then bid. Why is this so difficult for people?


----------



## nastasja

jeep317 said:


> Buyers using the "ask a question" feature but sending a statement rather than a question. "I would bid on your item if you offered free shipping. Flat rate envelope is only $5.50."




These are the people I don't respond to...and just block!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Buyers who don't read the description and ask me what the measurements of a bag are, when they're clearly listed in the item specifics. I literally just took a screen shot of my description and replied to her with that. 

Sheesh.


----------



## jlm916

Suzie said:


> I don't think we are alone. I got a $100 offer for a $2000 item, but I did have best offer available and I guess that was her best offer.
> 
> Oh and in case you are wondering I declined.



Unbelievable, isn't it?!  I had an item that retailed for $98 up for BIN for $37 (I paid retail) and someone sent me an offer for $13.75 with a note that said no offense and please consider.  I responded with a decline and said I'd rather donate it to charity and take the tax deduction than sell it to a stranger for 10% of what I paid.  And then I blocked the buyer.


----------



## creighbaby

jlm916 said:


> Unbelievable, isn't it?!  I had an item that retailed for $98 up for BIN for $37 (I paid retail) and someone sent me an offer for $13.75 with a note that said no offense and please consider.  I responded with a decline and said I'd rather donate it to charity and take the tax deduction than sell it to a stranger for 10% of what I paid.  And then I blocked the buyer.




Bravo! Great response.


----------



## NANI1972

So over buyers messaging me with ridiculous "best offers" on my BIN item WITHOUT a OBO option on items that are New and already below retail, or asking what is my best price. On a side note: What has happened to manners these days? When I'm asked if I'll take an offer there is no *Hello, Please or Thank you!* I even got one message with just this " 650?". <---- Really? WTH?!


----------



## Lindsay2367

NANI1972 said:


> So over buyers messaging me with ridiculous "best offers" on my BIN item WITHOUT a OBO option on items that are New and already below retail, or asking what is my best price. On a side note: What has happened to manners these days? When I'm asked if I'll take an offer there is no *Hello, Please or Thank you!* I even got one message with just this " 650?". <---- Really? WTH?!



I got one the other day where the buyer said, "I'll buy for $400."  I politely replied that it was not a best offer auction, and that my price was firm at $579 (or whatever it was).  She then responded, "$380."  No, I won't sell to you for $400, but I sure will take $380!


----------



## creighbaby

NANI1972 said:


> So over buyers messaging me with ridiculous "best offers" on my BIN item WITHOUT a OBO option on items that are New and already below retail, or asking what is my best price. On a side note: What has happened to manners these days? When I'm asked if I'll take an offer there is no *Hello, Please or Thank you!* I even got one message with just this " 650?". <---- Really? WTH?!



Omg, I wrote almost the same thing last week:




creighbaby said:


> I am a seller, and am always amazed by the lowball offers and poor communication. My latest: "I am thinking $X00" -- less than half of what I have the shoes listed for -- and this offer  "I will give you $X00" from a reseller. No "thank you," no "would you consider $X00". I thank the person for their bid and tell them that it is too low to accept.
> 
> I also find it funny when resellers send lowball offers for designer goods that they will likely resell for a jacked up price.


----------



## Silversun

Last week I listed 3 bags stating "start price is absolute minimum, I will not respond to any messages trying to negotiate a lower price." I expected some people to try it anyway (because we all know some people don't read), but actually I didn't get any such messages! Quite pleased.

Although I did get one message asking if I ship to Canada. Even though I specified in 14-point font that I don't ship outside the EU. Was this close to snarkily asking if she thought Canada was in the EU.


----------



## Suzie

Here we go again a buyer with one feedback purchased an Hermes bracelet from me about 2 hours ago. I sent her the invoice and then I get a message, is this authentic, can I have more photos of scratches and tears. I did put a lot of photos on my listing and it is pretty hard to photograph fine hairline scratches.

I replied to her: 

Yes it is authentic, it has hairline scratches that are hard to photograph. It has no tears. You have purchased this item, shouldn't you have asked questions prior to purchase?


----------



## Lurvebags

I sold a bag to a buyer with one feedback. I sent her the invoice straight after the auction ended. 

No reply. No payment. 

Why bid?? Second time this has happened to me. 

I don't understand why people bid yet have no intention of paying. 

Makes me so angry! I lost 2 buyers because of this ...


----------



## GlamGirly

Women who use the following excuses to get out of a purchase, get a cheaper price or get a partial refund. These are all actual quotes over the course of 15 years on eBay...

"My husband says I can't spend more than $_____."

"My husband gave me a budget of $______ for this item but I went over it, can you refund me $______."

"I really want the item, but my husband won't pay for it. Can you just cancel?"

"I don't work, my husband does so he told me I can only use $____ for this purchase."

I had one woman send me an email regarding a pair of shoes I was selling. She wrote that she really wanted them but that she was not working and that her husband was the money maker and blah, blah, blah, so I reduced the price by about 15%. Well, after she made payment she sent me another email asking for me to ship to a different address which she noted was her "work address". Thinking she meant her HUSBAND'S work address, I sent her an email asking if I should make the package C/o someone in particular and she says, "No, just put my name on it. It's my work address and I'm the manager so it will come straight to me."

Ummmmmm...but I thought you didn't work and your husband put you on a tight budget so that's why you wanted a discount!!!

Sheesh, if you want a discount, just take a chance and ask for one honestly!


----------



## Annabel Lee

I like eBay, but I won't sell on there anymore. I had one dispute, and it seemed pretty clear-cut that eBay should rule in my favor according to their own terms of service. They didn't. It's just not worth the risk when there are so few seller protections.

And I feel I got lucky--I've heard some jaw-dropping horror stories of buyers doing deliberate damage, sending back empty boxes, etc., and eBay doesn't intervene.


----------



## MDM

GlamGirly said:


> Sheesh, if you want a discount, just take a chance and ask for one honestly!



I once had a buyer email me:  

"I'm an unemployed single mother of 3 kids.  I really love your (BNIB, $995+ designer)  shoes, but I can't afford to pay that much.  Would you sell them to me for $250? I understand if you can't, but it would make me really happy if you would".  

Seriously???!!! You're struggling to make ends meet but you're shopping for high end designer shoes AND you expect me to practically give them away out to you?  I was so mad, I didn't even reply.






NANI1972 said:


> What has happened to manners these days? When I'm asked if I'll take an offer there is no *Hello, Please or Thank you!* I even got one message with just this " 650?". <---- Really? WTH?!



This!  No please, no hello, no thank you.  Just a "$150".  Double insult since my item retailed for $695.  
Manners, people!  It doesn't cost a thing.

.


----------



## uadjit

MDM said:


> I once had a buyer email me:
> 
> "I'm an unemployed single mother of 3 kids.  I really love your (BNIB, $995+ designer)  shoes, but I can't afford to pay that much.  Would you sell them to me for $250? I understand if you can't, but it would make me really happy if you would".
> 
> Seriously???!!! You're struggling to make ends meet but you're shopping for high end designer shoes AND you expect me to practically give them away out to you?  I was so mad, I didn't even reply.



SRSLY. I've said this before but this is my #1 online selling pet peeve. People who give you sob stories to try to get a discount on a luxury item. If you really can't afford to put food on the table for your 5 kids or whatever aren't I doing you a favor by _not_ selling you my $1500 bag. Cheezus.


----------



## karolinec1

GlamGirly said:


> Women who use the following excuses to get out of a purchase, get a cheaper price or get a partial refund. These are all actual quotes over the course of 15 years on eBay...
> 
> "My husband says I can't spend more than $_____."
> 
> "My husband gave me a budget of $______ for this item but I went over it, can you refund me $______."
> 
> "I really want the item, but my husband won't pay for it. Can you just cancel?"
> 
> "I don't work, my husband does so he told me I can only use $____ for this purchase."
> 
> !




I had one woman who wanted to purchase my brand new with tags Balenciaga bag. She went from complaining about her husband refusing to increase her allowance to asking for a discount because she had kids to put through school. I had to bite my tongue to keep myself from giving her a lecture about being fiscally responsible. 

Sadly, I ignored the red flags and rationalized that she was a grown a$$ woman and should know what she can and cannot afford, and completed the sale. She returned it without forewarning (unopened, as it turned out) and complained that it the measurements were wrong. And it had "wear" on it. And it wasn't the colour that she thought. And...and...and.   I accepted the return, but holy cow!  Just admit that you had buyer's remorse and realized you were fiscally irresponsible! Take accountability for your own bad choices!

Lesson learned: if they sound like they can't afford it, they can't afford it!!


----------



## saintgermain

Currently I have a horrible person who is making offers on an item I listed as a Buy it Now (no offer option). Most of these I just ignore or say no. But this person is so persistent to a degree where it is abusive. She has made 2 different user ids using various tactics to get me to lower the price including making up numerous sob stories about medical bills, husband abandonment, etc...and calling me names to being super nice. 

Unfortunately I have had to end the item several times and take it off Ebay because I am scared she will just purchase it and leave me bad feedback or continue harassment. 

This has been going on for over a year. Everytime I end the item thinking she forgot about it and relist it, she appears again with her bullying.

I don't understand how this could be allowed, it is a form of harassment. Ebay really should contain the number of times a person can contact you on EBay without purchases.


----------



## ThisVNchick

saintgermain said:


> Currently I have a horrible person who is making offers on an item I listed as a Buy it Now (no offer option). Most of these I just ignore or say no. But this person is so persistent to a degree where it is abusive. She has made 2 different user ids using various tactics to get me to lower the price including making up numerous sob stories about medical bills, husband abandonment, etc...and calling me names to being super nice.
> 
> Unfortunately I have had to end the item several times and take it off Ebay because I am scared she will just purchase it and leave me bad feedback or continue harassment.
> 
> This has been going on for over a year. Everytime I end the item thinking she forgot about it and relist it, she appears again with her bullying.
> 
> I don't understand how this could be allowed, it is a form of harassment. Ebay really should contain the number of times a person can contact you on EBay without purchases.




You should just block her IDs and any more she makes. I mean, one person can only have so many emails that they can register a new eBay ID to.


----------



## saintgermain

ThisVNchick said:


> You should just block her IDs and any more she makes. I mean, one person can only have so many emails that they can register a new eBay ID to.



I did block her IDs but Ebay's messaging system still allows them to contact me with a block- pretty ridiculous! She has sent me over a dozen messages over the past year. I don't understand these types of people, they must be a nightmare in real life...over a year?? shouldn't your fashion tastes have changed in over a year, why are you still fixated on this one item? And even if you're poor, getting a second job at McDonalds over the past year would have allowed you to earn much more than the few hundreds you're trying to get off me. 

I keep reporting her emails to Ebay but no action has been taken.


----------



## saintgermain

karolinec1 said:


> I had one woman who wanted to purchase my brand new with tags Balenciaga bag. She went from complaining about her husband refusing to increase her allowance to asking for a discount because she had kids to put through school. I had to bite my tongue to keep myself from giving her a lecture about being fiscally responsible.
> 
> Sadly, I ignored the red flags and rationalized that she was a grown a$$ woman and should know what she can and cannot afford, and completed the sale. She returned it without forewarning (unopened, as it turned out) and complained that it the measurements were wrong. And it had "wear" on it. And it wasn't the colour that she thought. And...and...and.   I accepted the return, but holy cow!  Just admit that you had buyer's remorse and realized you were fiscally irresponsible! Take accountability for your own bad choices!
> 
> Lesson learned: if they sound like they can't afford it, they can't afford it!!



During periods when I am clearing out large portions of my closet and I have to list a lot of items on EBay, I get super negative and hate the world. I mean, I know people who frequent EBay are a self selecting group of cheap bottom feeders typically but it's disheartening that these people are walking around in the world. If they are irrational and immoral dealing with us, who knows what they are doing to other people in their community in real life...these people have husbands and are raising children! 

After every period when I sell on EBay, I literally have to take some time to relax and forget about the kinds of terrible people who walk amongst us in this world.


----------



## ThisVNchick

saintgermain said:


> I did block her IDs but Ebay's messaging system still allows them to contact me with a block- pretty ridiculous! She has sent me over a dozen messages over the past year. I don't understand these types of people, they must be a nightmare in real life...over a year?? shouldn't your fashion tastes have changed in over a year, why are you still fixated on this one item? And even if you're poor, getting a second job at McDonalds over the past year would have allowed you to earn much more than the few hundreds you're trying to get off me.
> 
> I keep reporting her emails to Ebay but no action has been taken.



I had someone like this awhile back. I first blocked her ID so she couldn't buy my items then I contacted eBay customer service and they were able to somehow block her from messaging me. 

I find that clicking the "report" button does absolutely nothing. They must get so many "report" a day, there's no way they can manage all the complaints. I think that option is just there to give sellers a false feeling of being protected.


----------



## chowlover2

Why is it that the bidders who ask dozens of questions about an item never even bid? It's like they are lonely and you are their only form of human contact. It drives me crazy!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## GlamGirly

Another thing that annoys me are absolutely crazy buyers who go beyond the normal standard of an unhappy customer or disappointed buyer. Years ago I had a buyer purchase a pair of boots on eBay. My auction clearly stated in caps that I only shipped "once a week on Friday afternoons". Immediately after purchasing the boots, I received payment and an email from her that said "Please mail boots tomorrow. If I pay you instantly you should ship instantly, thanks and I'm looking forward to the tracking info". I was like...Ummmm, are you kidding me?! So I emailed her and told her that while I appreciated the instant payment, my auction clearly stated I only shipped once a week on Fridays. Well, that sent her over the edge.  THE EDGE.

Next thing I knew, she sent me a series of emails--ALL IN CAPS WITH LOTS OF THESE---> !!!!!
and she wrote things like, "SEND MY BOOTS NOW OR I WILL PROCEED WITH LEGAL ACTION!" I refunded her money and just took the heat. eBay eventually removed the negative she left me after I appealed the feedback and they saw her emails. Once I checked her full feedback and specifically her "feedback left for others", I saw that she had a LONG AND OBVIOUS history of leaving negatives and making up the same story about sellers which was "Seller refused to sell item!" Of course they did, I can imagine that several sellers refunded her payment as soon as she started with the crazy emails. Some sellers even noted in their responses that they refunded her payment because she "would not follow TOS" or "made demands after the auction". Her feedback history for leaving and receiving negatives continued to be atrocious until she seemed to have stop trading.


----------



## Lurvebags

GlamGirly said:


> Another thing that annoys me are absolutely crazy buyers who go beyond the normal standard of an unhappy customer or disappointed buyer. Years ago I had a buyer purchase a pair of boots on eBay. My auction clearly stated in caps that I only shipped "once a week on Friday afternoons". Immediately after purchasing the boots, I received payment and an email from her that said "Please mail boots tomorrow. If I pay you instantly you should ship instantly, thanks and I'm looking forward to the tracking info". I was like...Ummmm, are you kidding me?! So I emailed her and told her that while I appreciated the instant payment, my auction clearly stated I only shipped once a week on Fridays. Well, that sent her over the edge.  THE EDGE.
> 
> Next thing I knew, she sent me a series of emails--ALL IN CAPS WITH LOTS OF THESE---> !!!!!
> and she wrote things like, "SEND MY BOOTS NOW OR I WILL PROCEED WITH LEGAL ACTION!" I refunded her money and just took the heat. eBay eventually removed the negative she left me after I appealed the feedback and they saw her emails. Once I checked her full feedback and specifically her "feedback left for others", I saw that she had a LONG AND OBVIOUS history of leaving negatives and making up the same story about sellers which was "Seller refused to sell item!" Of course they did, I can imagine that several sellers refunded her payment as soon as she started with the crazy emails. Some sellers even noted in their responses that they refunded her payment because she "would not follow TOS" or "made demands after the auction". Her feedback history for leaving and receiving negatives continued to be atrocious until she seemed to have stop trading.




OMG! Seriously...WTH?!


----------



## Lurvebags

Selling an item for $350, got an offer for $200 because 'she loves it but can't afford $350' ... Seriously?!


----------



## Suzie

Lurvebags said:


> Selling an item for $350, got an offer for $200 because 'she loves it but can't afford $350' ... Seriously?!



I have had less offers for a $2000 item!


----------



## MadgePadge

saintgermain said:


> Currently I have a horrible person who is making offers on an item I listed as a Buy it Now (no offer option). Most of these I just ignore or say no. But this person is so persistent to a degree where it is abusive. She has made 2 different user ids using various tactics to get me to lower the price including making up numerous sob stories about medical bills, husband abandonment, etc...and calling me names to being super nice.
> 
> Unfortunately I have had to end the item several times and take it off Ebay because I am scared she will just purchase it and leave me bad feedback or continue harassment.
> 
> This has been going on for over a year. Everytime I end the item thinking she forgot about it and relist it, she appears again with her bullying.
> 
> I don't understand how this could be allowed, it is a form of harassment. Ebay really should contain the number of times a person can contact you on EBay without purchases.



I hope you've reported this buyer to ebay.  They won't close her account(s), but at least you'll have record of having reported her.  If she were to ever purchase the item, and leave bad feedback, there's a good chance they'll remove it because you'll have record of reporting her in the past.  Just my two cents...


----------



## jeep317

Playing bill collector on a 15.75 unpaid item. Wtf? You wait until a minute before the item ends to bid, win it, then don't bother to pay or respond to the 3 messages I've sent?

I really hate selling anything on ebay anymore. Better to deal with the wackjobs from Craigslist!


----------



## GlamGirly

Lurvebags said:


> OMG! Seriously...WTH?!


 
Yeah! It was so stressful because I was pregnant at the time and she would not let up. She even called my home and left multiple messages on my answering machine--AFTER I refunded her payment back to her!


----------



## sthrncin

My pet peeve as a buyer, asking questions to a seller that never get answered. Do you ever look at your email after listing a product? It would have sold and you wouldn't have had to relist it had you just answered my simple questions.


----------



## Lurvebags

jeep317 said:


> Playing bill collector on a 15.75 unpaid item. Wtf? You wait until a minute before the item ends to bid, win it, then don't bother to pay or respond to the 3 messages I've sent?
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate selling anything on ebay anymore. Better to deal with the wackjobs from Craigslist!




+1 

I don't get it!! Why bid people?? 

200% agree with you. So annoying!!


----------



## Lurvebags

GlamGirly said:


> Yeah! It was so stressful because I was pregnant at the time and she would not let up. She even called my home and left multiple messages on my answering machine--AFTER I refunded her payment back to her!




OMG this takes the cake! Nightmare!! 

How did she get your number? This is freaking me out. Enough to take my items of eBay


----------



## Lurvebags

Suzie said:


> I have had less offers for a $2000 item!




Oh yeah! I remember reading your story .. crazy people


----------



## ThisVNchick

Lurvebags said:


> OMG this takes the cake! Nightmare!!
> 
> How did she get your number? This is freaking me out. Enough to take my items of eBay




Once two parties complete a transaction, both parties are allowed access to each other's personal information. Typically you can access people's email, phone number and home address (it depends on if you registered these thing on your profile when you opened your eBay account). There's a advance search option on the eBay site that allows you to do this. Personally, I feel it is an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Lurvebags

ThisVNchick said:


> Once two parties complete a transaction, both parties are allowed access to each other's personal information. Typically you can access people's email, phone number and home address (it depends on if you registered these thing on your profile when you opened your eBay account). There's a advance search option on the eBay site that allows you to do this. Personally, I feel it is an invasion of privacy.




Oh I didn't know the buyer has access to the sellers info as well! 

Definitely an invasion of privacy. 

This is the whole reason why I don't allow pick up. I don't want them to know my personal details like home address etc.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Lurvebags said:


> Oh I didn't know the buyer has access to the sellers info as well!
> 
> Definitely an invasion of privacy.
> 
> This is the whole reason why I don't allow pick up. I don't want them to know my personal details like home address etc.




It actually doesn't matter if you allow local pick up or not. As long as you buy or sell on eBay, you have to register your address. The address is kept on your profile and if you do any type of transaction, the other party is given the right to look up your personal information. They just have to input your user ID into the search option and eBay emails them your whole profile.


----------



## Lurvebags

[Q UOTE=ThisVNchick;27275419]It actually doesn't matter if you allow local pick up or not. As long as you buy or sell on eBay, you have to register your address. The address is kept on your profile and if you do any type of transaction, the other party is given the right to look up your personal information. They just have to input your user ID into the search option and eBay emails them your whole profile.[/QUOTE]


Yeah, sorry I meant I don't allow pick up because I don't want to give my home address out to the buyer. It looks like eBay sends it to the buyer anyway so I may as well allow pick up!


----------



## Lurvebags

ThisVNchick said:


> It actually doesn't matter if you allow local pick up or not. As long as you buy or sell on eBay, you have to register your address. The address is kept on your profile and if you do any type of transaction, the other party is given the right to look up your personal information. They just have to input your user ID into the search option and eBay emails them your whole profile.




Thanks for this info! &#128522;


----------



## GlamGirly

Lurvebags said:


> OMG this takes the cake! Nightmare!!
> 
> How did she get your number? This is freaking me out. Enough to take my items of eBay


 
She requested my information through eBay as soon as I sent her the first email telling her I would not ship "instantly". Then she started calling after I refunded her. She was merciless. She was like "I must break you"...


----------



## Lurvebags

GlamGirly said:


> She was like "I must break you"...




Oh this made me laugh out loud Hahahahaha


----------



## GlamGirly

Lurvebags said:


> Oh this made me laugh out loud Hahahahaha


 
Lol, I'm glad. Laughter is good for you. Funny though, when I wrote it, I didn't think it was funny but when I read it in the quote I laughed. Seriously though, she tried grinding me down for 3 weeks after the transaction! I really think she felt like that.


----------



## jeep317

Lurvebags said:


> +1
> 
> I don't get it!! Why bid people??
> 
> 200% agree with you. So annoying!!



Finally a reply after 3 messages, the last one where I stated I was filing a nonpaying bidder strike:


"I am sorry by the time I read the message it was the next day. I will pay for the purse. I just need to go to the bank and take the money from one account and put into my checking account. I will pay tonight or by tomorrow."

Um what. It was less than $16 including shipping. If you need to physically go to the bank & transfer $16 the very last thing you should be doing is shopping on ebay. Sigh.


----------



## jeep317

GlamGirly said:


> She requested my information through eBay as soon as I sent her the first email telling her I would not ship "instantly". Then she started calling after I refunded her. She was merciless. She was like "I must break you"...



Wow. I may have threatened a restraining order on this nutcase.


----------



## Alexa5

I always get the slow shippers.  I pay immediately and then wait around not knowing when the actual bag has gone to be shipped.  Either they leave the bag sitting around waiting to be picked up by the post office, and for whatever reason it takes days, or they wait days to go ship it out.  Or in my recent case they say they would ship it a few days ago, but never gave a tracking number, so I don't know if they never did ship it, or if they shipped it and didn't give the tracking number.  Either way, it isn't anywhere near my house.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Once two parties complete a transaction, both parties are allowed access to each other's personal information. Typically you can access people's email, phone number and home address (it depends on if you registered these thing on your profile when you opened your eBay account). There's a advance search option on the eBay site that allows you to do this. Personally, I feel it is an invasion of privacy.



I'm not sure whether it has changed in recent years and if so, the amount of info is more restricted. 

When members request contact information, they are given email address , phone contact number associated with the ebay account and the zip code. Ebay doesn't disclose home addresses.


----------



## Nikki_

From potential buyer:

"I really really want this but can't afford it at your price."


----------



## neverandever

Nikki_ said:


> From potential buyer:
> 
> "I really really want this but can't afford it at your price."




I especially hate this one. Look, lady, it's half-off retail. If you can't afford it at that price, you DEFINITELY CANNOT AFFORD IT. Ugh.


----------



## Nikki_

neverandever said:


> I especially hate this one. Look, lady, it's half-off retail. If you can't afford it at that price, you DEFINITELY CANNOT AFFORD IT. Ugh.



Exactly!

You don't know how many times I've wanted to say that back.


----------



## Lurvebags

neverandever said:


> i especially hate this one. Look, lady, it's half-off retail. If you can't afford it at that price, you definitely cannot afford it. Ugh.







nikki_ said:


> exactly!
> 
> You don't know how many times i've wanted to say that back.




+10000000


----------



## saintgermain

MadgePadge said:


> I hope you've reported this buyer to ebay.  They won't close her account(s), but at least you'll have record of having reported her.  If she were to ever purchase the item, and leave bad feedback, there's a good chance they'll remove it because you'll have record of reporting her in the past.  Just my two cents...



I definitely did report all her IDs, but it doesn't seem like they'll take any immediate action like suspending her.


----------



## saintgermain

jeep317 said:


> Wow. I may have threatened a restraining order on this nutcase.



lol, I know this is a serious and frustrating issue but I cannot help but laugh at this crazy person. Who says something like that? I MUST BREAK YOU. Does she think she's in a Liam Neelson ransom movie?


----------



## LumiereLune

I hate it when a seller doesn't describe all the damage in their listing and when you get it and report the additional damage and request a refund and want to return the seller blames you for the damage and calls you an inexperienced liar. I understand the item is used and in "worn" condition but for heaven's sakes I would like to know that the entire wallet is coming apart from its seam with middle of the outside flap popping out when you zip and unzip the wallet and needs to be completely restitched not just the little  loose pocket. It hurts even more when ebay tells you the same thing. "Read the description and study the photos more carefully." Like I would miss a picture of that damage. And, yeah, I can read. Sorry, just needed to vent since I've been dealing with this for a week.


----------



## chowlover2

LumiereLune said:


> I hate it when a seller doesn't describe all the damage in their listing and when you get it and report the additional damage and request a refund and want to return the seller blames you for the damage and calls you an inexperienced liar. I understand the item is used and in "worn" condition but for heaven's sakes I would like to know that the entire wallet is coming apart from its seam with middle of the outside flap popping out when you zip and unzip the wallet and needs to be completely restitched not just the little  loose pocket. It hurts even more when ebay tells you the same thing. "Read the description and study the photos more carefully." Like I would miss a picture of that damage. And, yeah, I can read. Sorry, just needed to vent since I've been dealing with this for a week.




Wait til Christmas, the nuts really come out in full force then.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## ThisVNchick

chowlover2 said:


> Wait til Christmas, the nuts really come out in full force then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



This ^^


----------



## LumiereLune

chowlover2 said:


> Wait til Christmas, the nuts really come out in full force then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!




Yeah it's all funny... Till it happens to you. And then you look at yourself in the mirror and you realize you had it coming. Poor, poor baby....


----------



## pbananahammock

LumiereLune said:


> Yeah it's all funny... Till it happens to you. And then you look at yourself in the mirror and you realize you had it coming. Poor, poor baby....


Wow, condescending much?


----------



## MadgePadge

saintgermain said:


> I definitely did report all her IDs, but it doesn't seem like they'll take any immediate action like suspending her.


It's doubtful they'll suspend her.  I had a similar buyer w/ multiple ebay ID's, multiple PayPal accounts, multiple email addresses and multiple suspensions.  Now, she has a brand new account and she's moved on to harassing someone else.  It may be the same person.  Is she from the North West?  

eBay's Fraud department isn't savvy.  Allegedly, their Fraud team has to investigate all of these claims.  I don't think any of ebay's people are paid enough to figure any of this stuff out.  Bottom line, ebay only cares about revenue and earnings.  Due to ebay's mammoth size, it's now become the WalMart of online shopping for 2nd hand goods.  eBay has infiltrated themselves so far and deep into "customer satisfaction" they might as well own your stuff.  

My better judgement tells me they're getting a cut of all of the Chinese junk they are now peddling and all of the drop ship merchandise too.  In years to come, they will no longer be an electronic marketplace for used goods.  They're business model of hosting this type of merchandise will be no longer be profitable due to the time, complexity and cost of the non-stop customer service issues.


----------



## Asscher Cut

Charging for expedited shipping and not shipping expedited. 

I recently bought something from a seller and the only option was expedited shipping and you had to pay for it. They totally forgot to mail out my item until 1 week later after I had to remind them, and then they have used regular parcel mail postage! Ugh


----------



## quinna

Flat rate boxes! I don't own a single bag that would fit comfortably into one, yet sellers continue to keep folding, squishing, and cramming my leather bags to squeeze inside a medium flat rate box. (Even after polite requests for better packing)


----------



## neverandever

quinna said:


> Flat rate boxes! I don't own a single bag that would fit comfortably into one, yet sellers continue to keep folding, squishing, and cramming my leather bags to squeeze inside a medium flat rate box. (Even after polite requests for better packing)




I have NEVER found a priority medium flat-rate box to be cheaper than priority by weight. Unless you're mailing something REALLY heavy (think Paddington with bricks inside), I always pay approximately half the cost with priority by weight. Then again, perhaps location factors in.


----------



## jeep317

Happening now...buyer bids 4 days ago on one of my listings. Auction ended at 9:30. At 10:20 sends me a lameass message saying she wanted a "flawless purse for a gift" & she thinks mine is excessively worn because she's just now looking at the pics. Well, idiot, did it ever occur to you to ASK before bidding as my auction states on this PRE OWNED bag? And no, the stupid bag is actually new from the Coach outlet 3 years ago that I was too lazy to return. I never even used it so it doesn't have any wear whatsoever.

Bloody hell...what is wrong with people? Just own up to it and say I changed my mind, can we cancel the sale. I certainly don't want to ship it & have her cause more grief afterward. Smdh.


----------



## Lurvebags

jeep317 said:


> Happening now...buyer bids 4 days ago on one of my listings. Auction ended at 9:30. At 10:20 sends me a lameass message saying she wanted a "flawless purse for a gift" & she thinks mine is excessively worn because she's just now looking at the pics. Well, idiot, did it ever occur to you to ASK before bidding as my auction states on this PRE OWNED bag? And no, the stupid bag is actually new from the Coach outlet 3 years ago that I was too lazy to return. I never even used it so it doesn't have any wear whatsoever.
> 
> Bloody hell...what is wrong with people? Just own up to it and say I changed my mind, can we cancel the sale. I certainly don't want to ship it & have her cause more grief afterward. Smdh.




So dumb! Makes me so angry when people do this.

Heck at least she contacted you, even if it's a lame excuse. I've had a buyer fight to win my item and then disappear off the face of the earth. I send them numerous messages...nothing back. I just think, why bid to begin with?!


----------



## StylishFarmer

When buyers ding your stars for items description even when you have lots of clear and in focus photos of any wear and damage AND write in CAPS, repeat the about the wear and damage, and say you are happy to provide more photos if they are unsure.... GGRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Not a direct eBay pet peeve but it's related to eBay:

When a friend or family member asks you to post something on eBay for them and they get all mad when you tell them ok but the fee will need to be paid by them or taken out of the purchase price of the sale and they back out. Really? I'm responsible for my own fees when I sell something, and now you expect me to pay the fee for listing your item out of my own pocket? Yeah, no.

This literally JUST happened.


----------



## misskris03

Hatfield1313 said:


> Not a direct eBay pet peeve but it's related to eBay:
> 
> When a friend or family member asks you to post something on eBay for them and they get all mad when you tell them ok but the fee will need to be paid by them or taken out of the purchase price of the sale and they back out. Really? I'm responsible for my own fees when I sell something, and now you expect me to pay the fee for listing your item out of my own pocket? Yeah, no.
> 
> This literally JUST happened.




Oh wow. That's incredibly selfish. You're already doing the person a huge favor by listing it, you'd be the one dealing with the communication with potential buyers, etc. Be glad the person backed out. 

No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## neverandever

misskris03 said:


> Oh wow. That's incredibly selfish. You're already doing the person a huge favor by listing it, you'd be the one dealing with the communication with potential buyers, etc. Be glad the person backed out.
> 
> No good deed goes unpunished




Those were my thoughts exactly!

Especially if the item is worth any substantial amount of money, the fees become insane. What is it now, 10%?


----------



## Hatfield1313

neverandever said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly!
> 
> Especially if the item is worth any substantial amount of money, the fees become insane. What is it now, 10%?


Yeah I think it's at 10%!! She's lucky I didn't tell her on top of the eBay fee I would need to charge her a fee just for my time and any headaches!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

My biggest peeve are private listings,buyers identities protected  in my opinion these types of listing are totally unnecessary now that eBay hide most of the buyer id anyway and are just another way for unscrupulous sellers to shill bid.
No matter how much I want an item as soon as I see that I won't touch it!


----------



## sbiamonte

When a buyer messages you after they won your auction and says "I didn't realize how much you were charging for shipping until after I won, can you decrease the price for me?"&#128528;&#128528;


----------



## GlamGirly

When buyers send you emails that say things like "Don't you think $XXXX is a little too high for this item?" or "Other sellers are selling the same item for $XXXX." I don't care, I'm taking my chances with my listed price. I'll adjust accordingly as I see fit!!!


----------



## NANI1972

*BIN* item listed which is NEW and already over 50% off and I get an "*offer*" wanting another $700 off. I'm soooo over this crap!


----------



## Lurvebags

I recently had someone contact me to see if I will 'accept a payment plan'

I.e. Paying the item off over a number of weeks/months

Seriously?!


----------



## StylishFarmer

I don't think this is a bad thing.. unless it was for a low value item. say.. $60

I have asked sellers in the past. Then again, I was paying anywhere from $500/$1000 or more each time AND I was always on time, if not a day or two early. 

and I was completely aware of forfeiting  any buyers protection..


----------



## sthrncin

I have left feedback for 4 people in the last week and haven't gotten a single one back! This really pisses me off! Do you have to ask now?


----------



## megt10

sthrncin said:


> I have left feedback for 4 people in the last week and haven't gotten a single one back! This really pisses me off! Do you have to ask now?



I do via the paid service reminder. I also enclose a note with my items asking them to leave feedback if they are happy with their purchase and to please contact me if they are not.


----------



## misskris03

megt10 said:


> I do via the paid service reminder. I also enclose a note with my items asking them to leave feedback if they are happy with there purchase and to please contact me if they are not.



That's a really good idea. I always wonder whether people are happy with their purchases and I am a very new seller, so I could really use the positive feedback if they are pleased.


----------



## megt10

Alexa5 said:


> I always get the slow shippers.  I pay immediately and then wait around not knowing when the actual bag has gone to be shipped.  Either they leave the bag sitting around waiting to be picked up by the post office, and for whatever reason it takes days, or they wait days to go ship it out.  Or in my recent case they say they would ship it a few days ago, but never gave a tracking number, so I don't know if they never did ship it, or if they shipped it and didn't give the tracking number.  Either way, it isn't anywhere near my house.



I am spending more time selling than buying these days but recently bought a scarf from the states  2 states away that took longer to reach me than a shawl from  another country.


----------



## megt10

chowlover2 said:


> Wait til Christmas, the nuts really come out in full force then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Wow as a new seller that is something to look forward to


----------



## sthrncin

megt10 said:


> I do via the paid service reminder. I also enclose a note with my items asking them to leave feedback if they are happy with there purchase and to please contact me if they are not.




Good idea, I'll do this from now on.


----------



## megt10

Asscher Cut said:


> Charging for expedited shipping and not shipping expedited.
> 
> I recently bought something from a seller and the only option was expedited shipping and you had to pay for it. They totally forgot to mail out my item until 1 week later after I had to remind them, and then they have used regular parcel mail postage! Ugh



Wow they should have apologized profusely and refunded your shipping. I once charged too much for a bag and put the difference in cash in the bag.


----------



## megt10

neverandever said:


> I have NEVER found a priority medium flat-rate box to be cheaper than priority by weight. Unless you're mailing something REALLY heavy (think Paddington with bricks inside), I always pay approximately half the cost with priority by weight. Then again, perhaps location factors in.



Location figures in. If I send to my state it cost a lot less than across the country.


----------



## megt10

StylishFarmer said:


> When buyers ding your stars for items description even when you have lots of clear and in focus photos of any wear and damage AND write in CAPS, repeat the about the wear and damage, and say you are happy to provide more photos if they are unsure.... GGRRRRRR!!!



+1 or when they ask for measurements and I have the tape measure across every area if they bother to look at the pictures.


----------



## megt10

sthrncin said:


> Good idea, I'll do this from now on.



It helps. I put a small thank you card in with my item and write a personal note. I had cards printed up too so they have my email address for easy access. I am doing pretty well so far. Still there are always people that just don't leave feedback. Sometimes I will just contact them with I see the dress was delivered and I am just dying to know if you love it, etc.


----------



## megt10

misskris03 said:


> That's a really good idea. I always wonder whether people are happy with their purchases and I am a very new seller, so I could really use the positive feedback if they are pleased.



I am a new seller too so I had to push a little harder and try and set myself apart from the rest. I have only been selling for 3 months but have over 100 followers so far. I have many repeat buyers now because I am quick to respond and always try and accommodate reasonable requests. I think a buyer knows if you are sincere about wanting to make sure they are happy and I really do and I see nothing wrong in asking them to leave feedback for you.


----------



## vanilla_latte

sbiamonte said:


> When a buyer messages you after they won your auction and says "I didn't realize how much you were charging for shipping until after I won, can you decrease the price for me?"&#128528;&#128528;


 This. How many times I have gotten burned on shipping when I charge them less than it ends up costing me. I dont make money on shipping.. I charge what it actually costs to ship the bag. 

International buyers who want to not pay the customs fee and want me to ship it as a "gift" off the ebay/paypal record. And then try to bargain AFTER they bought it. I just tell them to pay or its relisted the next day.


----------



## misskris03

megt10 said:


> I am a new seller too so I had to push a little harder and try and set myself apart from the rest. I have only been selling for 3 months but have over 100 followers so far. I have many repeat buyers now because I am quick to respond and always try and accommodate reasonable requests. I think a buyer knows if you are sincere about wanting to make sure they are happy and I really do and I see nothing wrong in asking them to leave feedback for you.



Only 3m & over 100 followers? You have some really impressive business skills. Wow. Congratulations. 

Sending the handwritten personal notes is a terrific idea. Almost every Japanese seller I've bought from does this (some pack little candies, etc. as well) and they always pack the items beautifully, and you're right-- it does make me want to give them more of my business.

Of course, you have to have legible handwriting to send pretty notes, so that's a tall order for me  

Thanks for your fabulous advice to the new sellers.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am so glad I Do Not Sell on eBay! What a nightmare. I left positive feedback for a Seller who I purchased a DVD From. And in their feedback I could Not believe what other Users where saying? Leaving Neutral or Negative feedback. One was "I received my DVD only to find it had a Ant's nest in it"? I mean, Seriously? Clean out your Letter Box! Good grief!


----------



## Sssy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am so glad I Do Not Sell on eBay! What a nightmare. I left positive feedback for a Seller who I purchased a DVD From. And in their feedback I could Not believe what other Users where saying? Leaving Neutral or Negative feedback. One was "I received my DVD only to find it had a* Ant's nest* in it"? I mean, Seriously? Clean out your Letter Box! Good grief!


----------



## Nikki_

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am so glad I Do Not Sell on eBay! What a nightmare. I left positive feedback for a Seller who I purchased a DVD From. And in their feedback I could Not believe what other Users where saying? Leaving Neutral or Negative feedback. One was "I received my DVD only to find it had a Ant's nest in it"? I mean, Seriously? Clean out your Letter Box! Good grief!



:lolots:


----------



## Nikki_

Potential buyer asks about 8-10 questions about an item in which the answer to all of her questions lie within the listing. Don't get me wrong, I encourage questions, but come on...please read the listing first. 

After answering all 8-10 questions in kind, I then begin to receive "Will you accept xxx?" followed by several other messages inquiring "Why not?" and "What's the lowest you will go?" (These offers were over 50% off the BIN price)

Mind you, the listing was not a BO.

The last message that I received was: "Why did you block me?"


----------



## megt10

misskris03 said:


> Only 3m & over 100 followers? You have some really impressive business skills. Wow. Congratulations.
> 
> Sending the handwritten personal notes is a terrific idea. Almost every Japanese seller I've bought from does this (some pack little candies, etc. as well) and they always pack the items beautifully, and you're right-- it does make me want to give them more of my business.
> 
> Of course, you have to have legible handwriting to send pretty notes, so that's a tall order for me
> 
> Thanks for your fabulous advice to the new sellers.



Thank you for the kind words. I do send pretty thank you cards that were bought in bulk from Amazon. I had some cool business cards printed and that wasn't expensive to do. I always wrap my items to the best of my ability with pretty tissue paper also purchased in bulk from Amazon. My handwriting isn't the best I have severe osteoarthritis in both hands and some days it hurts to type much less write, but I take my time and do the best I can. I think it also helps when setting yourself apart to be personal with your listings. I am right now getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me many still have the tags on and being a fashionista have a lot of them. I went from a 0/2 pants 2/4 dresses to a 6. So I talk about each item that I am selling what I love about it, how I would or did wear it things like that. It takes a little more creativity and time, but the results have been good. I try and list at least 1 new thing a day so that people keep coming back to see what is new.


----------



## misskris03

megt10 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I do send pretty thank you cards that were bought in bulk from Amazon. I had some cool business cards printed and that wasn't expensive to do. I always wrap my items to the best of my ability with pretty tissue paper also purchased in bulk from Amazon. My handwriting isn't the best I have severe osteoarthritis in both hands and some days it hurts to type much less write, but I take my time and do the best I can. I think it also helps when setting yourself apart to be personal with your listings. I am right now getting rid of a bunch of clothes that no longer fit me many still have the tags on and being a fashionista have a lot of them. I went from a 0/2 pants 2/4 dresses to a 6. So I talk about each item that I am selling what I love about it, how I would or did wear it things like that. It takes a little more creativity and time, but the results have been good. I try and list at least 1 new thing a day so that people keep coming back to see what is new.



Sounds like you've got it down to an art. Thanks again for sharing your experience. 

I am so sorry to hear of your osteoarthritis. My grandmother had it in both hands from a relatively young age--long before she was a grandma (40s) and I know what a challenge it was for her to do tasks that most of us take for granted.


----------



## megt10

misskris03 said:


> Sounds like you've got it down to an art. Thanks again for sharing your experience.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your osteoarthritis. My grandmother had it in both hands from a relatively young age--long before she was a grandma (40s) and I know what a challenge it was for her to do tasks that most of us take for granted.


Thanks yeah I have had it since my late 30's really sucks and is worse in the summer than the winter.  I am learning to live with it.

In regards to selling I have switched over mostly to BIN/BO. I find it works better for me and I can look at the buyers feedback prior to accepting an offer. I also look to see if they leave feedback and if so what kind, ie neutral! negative, etc? I try and keep up with the list here of whom to block be it because they are non paying bidders or just pita buyers. I don't know about an art but I have over 100 things listed  more than 100 sold so I am getting a lot of experience. Sort of on the job training.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Their crap technology and system! I have experienced several glitches in the last couple of week, e.g. being showed a fee during my free listing allowance, and my email notification no longer work properly. Now their latest app stopped working, it kept telling me my session has expired or my network has problem while I am perfectly connected to a wifi. 

I wish they could spend some time and money to sort out those sh1t problems with their system instead of spending all the energy and effort to come up with new ways to squeeze small sellers!


----------



## vanilla_latte

Nikki_ said:


> Potential buyer asks about 8-10 questions about an item in which the answer to all of her questions lie within the listing. Don't get me wrong, I encourage questions, but come on...please read the listing first.
> 
> After answering all 8-10 questions in kind, I then begin to receive "Will you accept xxx?" followed by several other messages inquiring "Why not?" and "What's the lowest you will go?" (These offers were over 50% off the BIN price)
> 
> Mind you, the listing was not a BO.
> 
> The last message that I received was: "Why did you block me?"




What is the lowest you will go gets me every time. What kind of a question is that? When someone asked me that once I wrote back "do you mind thinking before asking questions?" Because that is both stupid and insulting!


----------



## neverandever

vanilla_latte said:


> What is the lowest you will go gets me every time. What kind of a question is that? When someone asked me that once I wrote back "do you mind thinking before asking questions?" Because that is both stupid and insulting!




Agreed. The lowest I will go is WHAT I PRICED THE ITEM AT. If I wanted to start it lower, I would have.


----------



## creighbaby

Seller told me that the cost of my bag is out of his budget.

This was my response:
I am sorry to hear that the bag is outside of your budget. If I were to sell to you at the price you want then my budget would be messed up.


----------



## Jacer

buyers who ask for a discount on a $10 item with free shipping after they brought the item.

and ebay customer service - which is the worse i've ever come across.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Buyers that email asking you if they can pay straight on paypal to get a better price. Seriously, Some of these buyers have 100-200 positive feedback. I'm not about to break eBay's rules. They've been great to me, giving me an outlet to declutter for way more than consignment stores or donations would give me back.


----------



## sthrncin

Buyers that have a substantial amount of feedback, say over 2000, but don't leave you feedback on their purchase. Very aggravating!


----------



## chowlover2

ValentineNicole said:


> Buyers that email asking you if they can pay straight on paypal to get a better price. Seriously, Some of these buyers have 100-200 positive feedback. I'm not about to break eBay's rules. They've been great to me, giving me an outlet to declutter for way more than consignment stores or donations would give me back.




Agreed! I had a seller ask me if we could cancel the transaction after I received the bag, so they wouldn't have to pay final value fees. I am not looking to get kicked off of Ebay, so I declined...




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## NANI1972

Buyer's who AFTER they purchase start asking all the questions, i.e. do you have the receipt, is there any wear, where did you purchase? Even though I have in bold lettering to ask all questions BEFORE committing to purchase. It's really quite annoying.

Also buyers' that tell you after they purchase that they HAVE to have the item by such and such date and expect you to bend over backwards to accommodate their request.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Buyers who want items shipped to addresses other than Paypal addresses after they've purchased, then want transaction cancelled if I won't ship to their brother's place in Brisbane, or to their husband in Costa Rica . . .


----------



## LLC

megt10 said:


> I am a new seller too so I had to push a little harder and try and set myself apart from the rest. I have only been selling for 3 months but have over 100 followers so far. I have many repeat buyers now because I am quick to respond and always try and accommodate reasonable requests. I think a buyer knows if you are sincere about wanting to make sure they are happy and I really do and I see nothing wrong in asking them to leave feedback for you.




I LURVE sellers like you!  Is posting your Ebay link allowed?


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Buyer's who AFTER they purchase start asking all the questions, i.e. do you have the receipt, is there any wear, where did you purchase? Even though I have in bold lettering to ask all questions BEFORE committing to purchase. It's really quite annoying.
> 
> *Also buyers' that tell you after they purchase that they HAVE to have the item by such and such date and expect you to bend over backwards to accommodate their request*.



I have gotten that before and tell them that I will ship as I always do the day they paid if possible and we can hope for the best.

I had one potential buyer that sent me a BO/ 1/2 off the price listed, and I countered and 2 days later she gets back to me saying she wants to give it to her sister as a birthday gift in 2 days. I live in Cali she lives in Florida. I told her if she had accepted my counter 2 days ago that it would have arrived but now there is no way to guarantee that it would.


----------



## Lubina

Seller's who disable the option to ask a question about an item. 

I didn't know this was possible.  I was interested in a dress. The seller did not include any measurements in the listing so I chose ask a question and tried to select the 'details about item' option but the button was locked. Instead some message appeared that due to volume seller does not accept questions about items or something similar. I could have asked under a different category like shipping, but why put up flimsy descriptions and refuse accept questions?


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> I have gotten that before and tell them that I will ship as I always do the day they paid if possible and we can hope for the best.
> 
> I had one potential buyer that sent me a BO/ 1/2 off the price listed, and I countered and 2 days later she gets back to me saying she wants to give it to her sister as a birthday gift in 2 days. I live in Cali she lives in Florida. I told her if she had accepted my counter 2 days ago that it would have arrived but now there is no way to guarantee that it would.



I respond with telling them that they have payed for the listing and have agreed to the terms of shipping and if they want it any faster they will have to pay for the difference in the cost of shipping. And to also note that I have a 2 day handling time.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Buyer's who AFTER they purchase start asking all the questions, i.e. do you have the receipt, is there any wear, where did you purchase? Even though I have in bold lettering to ask all questions BEFORE committing to purchase. It's really quite annoying.
> 
> Also buyers' that tell you after they purchase that they HAVE to have the item by such and such date and expect you to bend over backwards to accommodate their request.





NANI1972 said:


> I respond with telling them that they have payed for the listing and have agreed to the terms of shipping and if they want it any faster they will have to pay for the difference in the cost of shipping. And to also note that I have a 2 day handling time.



I might have been more accommodating if she didn't wait until the last minute. I have a 1 day handling time and try and ship the same day when possible, but I will not go to the post office at the end of the day wait in line and pay for overnight shipping which she wanted me to do and for free.


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> I might have been more accommodating if she didn't wait until the last minute. I have a 1 day handling time and try and ship the same day when possible, but I will not go to the post office at the end of the day wait in line and pay for overnight shipping which she wanted me to do and for free.



The whole asking about expedited shipping AFTER purchasing is just so annoying. I once had a buyer purchase and then send a note demanding that I ship the item the next day with expedited shipping because she was going on vacation and needed it before then, if I could not do that she wanted to cancel the order. WTF!


----------



## ThisVNchick

So twice this has happened to me this week. All of my listings are set as BIN and the duration is "till it sells". I get tons of watchers for almost all the items. The items will sit for 2-3 weeks, as the number of watchers continue to rise. Then when the item sells, all of a sudden, a couple of days later, I get messages from (what I presume to be) watchers, asking me if the item is still available. I know from my "watching" experience, that when an item I am watching sells, eBay will send you an email saying "Sorry, this got away! Here are some other ones...". Obviously, these watchers can see that the listing has sold.  Why even bother to send that message? So you watch the items for weeks, but NOW decide to buy once it's gone? What are these people thinking when they decide to write you messages like so?!?!


----------



## megt10

ThisVNchick said:


> So twice this has happened to me this week. All of my listings are set as BIN and the duration is "till it sells". I get tons of watchers for almost all the items. The items will sit for 2-3 weeks, as the number of watchers continue to rise. Then when the item sells, all of a sudden, a couple of days later, I get messages from (what I presume to be) watchers, asking me if the item is still available. I know from my "watching" experience, that when an item I am watching sells, eBay will send you an email saying "Sorry, this got away! Here are some other ones...". Obviously, these watchers can see that the listing has sold.  Why even bother to send that message? So you watch the items for weeks, but NOW decide to buy once it's gone? What are these people thinking when they decide to write you messages like so?!?!



I think it is human nature to want what is now no longer available to you. I get that all the time.


----------



## Nikki_

ThisVNchick said:


> So twice this has happened to me this week. All of my listings are set as BIN and the duration is "till it sells". I get tons of watchers for almost all the items. The items will sit for 2-3 weeks, as the number of watchers continue to rise. Then when the item sells, all of a sudden, a couple of days later, I get messages from (what I presume to be) watchers, asking me if the item is still available. I know from my "watching" experience, that when an item I am watching sells, eBay will send you an email saying "Sorry, this got away! Here are some other ones...". Obviously, these watchers can see that the listing has sold.  Why even bother to send that message? So you watch the items for weeks, but NOW decide to buy once it's gone? What are these people thinking when they decide to write you messages like so?!?!



I get this quite often, myself. 

It's usually accompanied by "But I reallllllllly wanted this!"

Then why didn't you buy it before it sold?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Nikki_ said:


> I get this quite often, myself.
> 
> It's usually accompanied by "But I reallllllllly wanted this!"
> 
> Then why didn't you buy it before it sold?


That is ridiculous.


----------



## uadjit

ThisVNchick said:


> So twice this has happened to me this week. All of my listings are set as BIN and the duration is "till it sells". I get tons of watchers for almost all the items. The items will sit for 2-3 weeks, as the number of watchers continue to rise. Then when the item sells, all of a sudden, a couple of days later, I get messages from (what I presume to be) watchers, asking me if the item is still available. I know from my "watching" experience, that when an item I am watching sells, eBay will send you an email saying "Sorry, this got away! Here are some other ones...". Obviously, these watchers can see that the listing has sold.  Why even bother to send that message? So you watch the items for weeks, but NOW decide to buy once it's gone? What are these people thinking when they decide to write you messages like so?!?!



This does happen an awful lot. But then again, so many buyers don't pay these days maybe it's not such a bad bet to send a question like that to the seller.


----------



## chowlover2

uadjit said:


> This does happen an awful lot. But then again, so many buyers don't pay these days maybe it's not such a bad bet to send a question like that to the seller.




Yes! What is it with people buying and not paying? I do not get it! If you don't have the funds, don't bother bidding!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## ThisVNchick

uadjit said:


> This does happen an awful lot. But then again, so many buyers don't pay these days maybe it's not such a bad bet to send a question like that to the seller.



Maybe. But since my auctions are BIN, I set the payment as "immediate", so you if want to buy, you have to pay. That strategy has reduced so much headache. I never have to message a buyer to "remind" he/she to pay for an item that he/she has won.


----------



## kellyhp

Sellers:
no clear pictures (blurry, poor lighting, etc)
one picture
little to no information in the written description
not responding to questions about items

Buyers:
ridiculously low offers, so low it won't cover my shipping cost (free and me pay shipping?!?!)
not leaving feedback
not paying quickly

eBay:
eBay glitches like not alerting me by phone or on my selling page when I have sold an item and then penalizing me for not shipping in my stated ship time (it has happened to me 2 in 30 days now)
fees for everything and then no itemization of what they are actually charging for each item in an easy to read format
letting giant sellers have thousands of negative/neutral feedbacks but penalizing small volume sellers
poor ordering of search results because they push the small sellers down in the results to promote the giant sellers (can't search by lowest price anymore)
trying to be amazon when they are NOT

I have pretty great customers when I see the agony some people here have experienced but I have yet to sell any purses so I expect that to change when I do.
I have a serious love hate relationship with eBay. They stink, they drive me nuts, but there just isn't any competition to make them better.


----------



## ThisVNchick

kellyhp said:


> Sellers:
> no clear pictures (blurry, poor lighting, etc)
> one picture
> little to no information in the written description
> not responding to questions about items
> 
> Buyers:
> ridiculously low offers, so low it won't cover my shipping cost (free and me pay shipping?!?!)
> *not leaving feedback*
> not paying quickly
> 
> eBay:
> eBay glitches like not alerting me by phone or on my selling page when I have sold an item and then penalizing me for not shipping in my stated ship time (it has happened to me 2 in 30 days now)
> fees for everything and then no itemization of what they are actually charging for each item in an easy to read format
> letting giant sellers have thousands of negative/neutral feedbacks but penalizing small volume sellers
> poor ordering of search results because they push the small sellers down in the results to promote the giant sellers (can't search by lowest price anymore)
> trying to be amazon when they are NOT
> 
> I have pretty great customers when I see the agony some people here have experienced but I have yet to sell any purses so I expect that to change when I do.
> I have a serious love hate relationship with eBay. They stink, they drive me nuts, but there just isn't any competition to make them better.



The BOLD reason especially. How do I know if you liked your item or not or if I am in the clear to transfer my paypal money to my bank account?


----------



## uadjit

ThisVNchick said:


> The BOLD reason especially. How do I know if you liked your item or not or if I am in the clear to transfer my paypal money to my bank account?



Plenty of people leave positive feedback only to change their mind later. Feedback is absolutely no guarantee that your transaction is in the clear.


----------



## kellyhp

ThisVNchick said:


> The BOLD reason especially. How do I know if you liked your item or not or if I am in the clear to transfer my paypal money to my bank account?


ITA with you -although the bold was a mistake on my part lol


----------



## neverandever

Nikki_ said:


> I get this quite often, myself.
> 
> It's usually accompanied by "But I reallllllllly wanted this!"
> 
> Then why didn't you buy it before it sold?




Probably because they thought the price would magically cut in half or something


----------



## ThisVNchick

uadjit said:


> Plenty of people leave positive feedback only to change their mind later. Feedback is absolutely no guarantee that your transaction is in the clear.




For me at least, I haven't had that happen (knock on wood). Usually my buyers will leave a great feedback saying "item as described". Ionno, but when I read something like that it's hard to go back and open a SNAD case. But like I said, never had a problem with a buyer who left a positive feedback, so for me it is something that assures me that I can take my funds out of PayPal.


----------



## whateve

I've left positive feedback and then later found something about my purchase that I had missed when I first looked at it. I'm not very observant. Now I usually wait a week or so. 

But as a seller, it bothers me having to wait 2 weeks to find out if they are going to return. If I didn't give the buyer feedback right away, I am afraid to give it later because I don't want to remind them of the purchase in case they aren't happy.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> I've left positive feedback and then later found something about my purchase that I had missed when I first looked at it. I'm not very observant. Now I usually wait a week or so.
> 
> But as a seller, it bothers me having to wait 2 weeks to find out if they are going to return. If I didn't give the buyer feedback right away, I am afraid to give it later because I don't want to remind them of the purchase in case they aren't happy.


I give positive feedback as soon as the buyer pays. My theory is it sets a positive tone -they are a good buyer because they paid in a timely manner and I have nothing to be fearful of (my product is as I claim and I always cross my fingers each shipment they will agree). If they are going to screw me over, well, it will hurt me, but it won't really hurt them if I leave them bad feedback. So, as soon as they pay they get positive feedback. It keeps me from forgetting to leave feedback as well.

As a buyer I try to leave feedback that will help potential buyers know what they are in for. So far, I have only left very positive feedback (exactly as described, great pictures, fast and inexpensive shipping etc). I tend to buy from sellers that aren't afraid of posting 12 clear pictures and writing a novel for the description (as a seller I aim to do the same). And I scrutinize the hell out of the item and agonize and ask questions, often getting no response (I don't buy from sellers that can't answer basic questions about size, color or condition a huge peeve of mine). 

I did purchase a dress that was described as ankle length and was definitely above the knee on me (5'3) and contacted the seller (very inexperienced). She offered a full refund and for me to keep the dress, which was very nice but I figure she is selling to supplement her income, like me, so I declined her offer. Long story short, my feedback for her was positive but only "the seller was willing to do whatever to satisfy me and responds quickly" -nothing about the item itself.

I'm on the fence about the feedback to leave the seller of the canary Madeline. 
Her pictures of what issues the bag has were very good, EXCEPT the chewed handles, which she did not mention. I figured I could rehab the bag and if I liked it (I've never carried a giant purse before) great or if it was too big for me I could just resell it in better condition for at least what I spent. Those handles -UGH! I doubt I can fill it in and it not be too obvious. 
I haven't contacted her because I feel it is my fault for not asking (but I really couldn't see anything but "normal" hand oils/grime on the handles so how was I to know to ask?) Live and learn I guess.
I have never NOT left feedback but I think this will be a first. 
The bag was cheap, so it would cost more to lose the shipping than I paid for it.

Probably my biggest peeve about sellers is lack of info -bad and/or not enough pictures or vague or no verbal descriptions if they can't manage decent pictures. Show and tell me to expect the worst and let me be pleasantly surprised it isn't as bad!

Sorry for the rambling. eBay makes me crazy.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I've left positive feedback and then later found something about my purchase that I had missed when I first looked at it. I'm not very observant. Now I usually wait a week or so.
> 
> But as a seller, it bothers me having to wait 2 weeks to find out if they are going to return. If I didn't give the buyer feedback right away, I am afraid to give it later because I don't want to remind them of the purchase in case they aren't happy.



I will usually email a buyer after I know they have received an item, have had enough time to really look at it but haven't left feedback. Usually something along the lines of I noticed you haven't left feedback and want to make sure you are happy with your purchase.  I am now accepting returns so best to know sooner than later. I am trying to be proactive. It has helped my feedback rating a lot as well. I have accepted the fact that some people just don't leav feedback. Of my 150+ sales only 18 people haven't left feedback.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> I give positive feedback as soon as the buyer pays. My theory is it sets a positive tone -they are a good buyer because they paid in a timely manner and I have nothing to be fearful of (my product is as I claim and I always cross my fingers each shipment they will agree). If they are going to screw me over, well, it will hurt me, but it won't really hurt them if I leave them bad feedback. So, as soon as they pay they get positive feedback. It keeps me from forgetting to leave feedback as well.
> 
> As a buyer I try to leave feedback that will help potential buyers know what they are in for. So far, I have only left very positive feedback (exactly as described, great pictures, fast and inexpensive shipping etc). I tend to buy from sellers that aren't afraid of posting 12 clear pictures and writing a novel for the description (as a seller I aim to do the same). And I scrutinize the hell out of the item and agonize and ask questions, often getting no response (I don't buy from sellers that can't answer basic questions about size, color or condition a huge peeve of mine).
> 
> I did purchase a dress that was described as ankle length and was definitely above the knee on me (5'3) and contacted the seller (very inexperienced). She offered a full refund and for me to keep the dress, which was very nice but I figure she is selling to supplement her income, like me, so I declined her offer. Long story short, my feedback for her was positive but only "the seller was willing to do whatever to satisfy me and responds quickly" -nothing about the item itself.
> 
> I'm on the fence about the feedback to leave the seller of the canary Madeline.
> Her pictures of what issues the bag has were very good, EXCEPT the chewed handles, which she did not mention. I figured I could rehab the bag and if I liked it (I've never carried a giant purse before) great or if it was too big for me I could just resell it in better condition for at least what I spent. Those handles -UGH! I doubt I can fill it in and it not be too obvious.
> I haven't contacted her because I feel it is my fault for not asking (but I really couldn't see anything but "normal" hand oils/grime on the handles so how was I to know to ask?) Live and learn I guess.
> I have never NOT left feedback but I think this will be a first.
> The bag was cheap, so it would cost more to lose the shipping than I paid for it.
> 
> Probably my biggest peeve about sellers is lack of info -bad and/or not enough pictures or vague or no verbal descriptions if they can't manage decent pictures. Show and tell me to expect the worst and let me be pleasantly surprised it isn't as bad!
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. eBay makes me crazy.



It's not your fault for not asking if a puppy had chewed up the handles! That is something that should have been disclosed. It is doubtful that she would have overlooked it in her description since it is probably the most noticeable damage to the bag. 

I'm kind of in the same boat with my recent ebay purchase. I think I might not leave feedback. I don't think it is fair to say anything bad without giving the seller a chance to correct it, but then since I got such a good deal I don't want any refund from the seller, so what can she do to correct the situation other than apologize? The seller made the mistake of starting an auction at 99 cents and there weren't many bids. I think that because the starting price was 99 cents, she purposely set the shipping cost a little high; then when the auction didn't end as high as she thought it would, she decided to cut costs by cramming the bag into an envelope and pretending it was a flat rate envelope when she bought the postage. I don't condone the dishonesty involved in cheating the post office. Furthermore, I can't imagine anyone wanting their buyer to know they tried to defraud USPS. 

Her next mistake was posting in the listing that there were no odors. When I opened the envelope, the mildew smell was strong. This mistake is less forgivable than the postage because it seems like deliberate deception. Still, after fees, she probably cleared less than $7. At this point, she is probably thinking she would have done better just keeping it or giving it to charity.


----------



## whateve

My peeve is sellers who don't put a photo of the front of the bag as their first photo. It's like they haven't figured out that they can change the order of their pictures.

Oh and I hate the sellers who write a chatty novel about the bag. I don't want to read, I want to scan. Give me short sentences or bullet points so I can find what I want to know without having to read about how they found it in Aunt Sally's closet.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> My peeve is sellers who don't put a photo of the front of the bag as their first photo. It's like they haven't figured out that they can change the order of their pictures.
> 
> Oh and I hate the sellers who write a chatty novel about the bag. I don't want to read, I want to scan. Give me short sentences or bullet points so I can find what I want to know without having to read about how they found it in Aunt Sally's closet.




ITA agree about extraneous details in the listings. Just the facts please! But some facts!

ITA about the lead picture. I don't know how sellers expect to get any interest or bids when their lead picture is not informative. Like a picture of the hangtag or just the top zipper. Currently there are 92,000+ listings for Coach under Women's Handbags & Bags. If you can't even put information in the title, like name or style number, you are expecting the buyer to do too much work. That's a lot of digging and clicking! 
This person ignored my request for pictures of the actual wristlet. It has been listed at least twice that I know of.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321533552791?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Surprise! No bids.

I really feel for you regarding the mildew smelling bag and understand your predicament! Hopefully you can eliminate the odor. At least it was a deal.

I don't understand overcharging for shipping because eBay will take an additional fee for that as well, so you end up looking bad, (like your seller trying to make your money on shipping) and you give feeBay more money.

I contacted a seller about a ridiculous shipping fee. Seriously, $16 economy to ship 2 shoe horns?!?!?!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181501237211?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
They totally ignored me (I kindly asked if it was a mistake) but then double listed here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181530291367?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
UGH. Still sort of high shipping for economy when this could be USPS PM flat rate and probably first class. They would still make a bit of money with their shipping discount and the buyer won't feel totally ripped off.
I want these but refuse to buy since they ignored my message and still have the original listing going. 

Since USPS jacked up shipping costs, it is hardly a difference of 30¢ between economy and priority mail. But that is an entirely separate peeve!


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> ITA agree about extraneous details in the listings. Just the facts please! But some facts!
> 
> ITA about the lead picture. I don't know how sellers expect to get any  interest or bids when their lead picture is not informative. Like a  picture of the hangtag or just the top zipper. Currently there are  92,000+ listings for Coach under Women's Handbags & Bags. If you  can't even put information in the title, like name or style number, you  are expecting the buyer to do too much work. That's a lot of digging and  clicking!
> This person ignored my request for pictures of the actual wristlet. It has been listed at least twice that I know of.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321533552791...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Surprise! No bids.
> 
> I really feel for you regarding the mildew smelling bag and understand  your predicament! Hopefully you can eliminate the odor. At least it was a  deal.
> 
> I don't understand overcharging for shipping because eBay  will take an additional fee for that as well, so you end up looking  bad, (like your seller trying to make your money on shipping) and you  give feeBay more money.
> 
> I contacted a seller about a ridiculous shipping fee. Seriously, $16 economy to ship 2 shoe horns?!?!?!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181501237211...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> They totally ignored me (I kindly asked if it was a mistake) but then double listed here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181530291367...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> UGH. Still sort of high shipping for economy when this could be USPS PM  flat rate and probably first class. They would still make a bit of money  with their shipping discount and the buyer won't feel totally ripped  off.
> I want these but refuse to buy since they ignored my message and still have the original listing going.
> 
> Since USPS jacked up shipping costs, it is hardly a difference of 30¢  between economy and priority mail. But that is an entirely separate  peeve!


 That is ridiculous about the wristlet. They are paying to list it too. I wonder if it is supposed to be this one from their completeds: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wristlet-/321511695205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adb972365

I bet the seller of the shoe horns is trying to figure out which one sells better. By jacking up the shipping and keeping the item cost low, they appear first in searches. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2060778.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+shoe+horn&_sacat=0 Their modified listing with the more reasonable shipping cost appears last.

The seller of my bag also listed their shipping as economy shipping. I think that some sellers don't pick the right option when they set up the listing. I washed the bag with vinegar and set it in the sun. It dried quickly and still looks brand new. It doesn't seem like the smell is completely gone and it isn't sunny enough today to put it outside again. I think I probably killed the mold spores so the smell will probably go away. It is really minor now. I didn't need another black bag but how can you say no to a new Coach bag that only cost $15.75?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My peeve is when a Seller lists an item as a Store purchase but dosn't say where? So I will ask the Question: "Where and which Store did you buy it from"? They must read my *about ME* page about what I will do if I receive a Fake! Because then suddenly it's a* "Gift"* and have no idea where it was purchased? And don't know if it's Authentic?  as it was a "Gift"! :ninja: Then why state purchased at a LV Store and it's 100%Authentic?.WTH?   Needless to say I move on.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> That is ridiculous about the wristlet. They are paying to list it too. I wonder if it is supposed to be this one from their completeds: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wristlet-/321511695205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adb972365
> 
> I bet the seller of the shoe horns is trying to figure out which one sells better. By jacking up the shipping and keeping the item cost low, they appear first in searches. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2060778.m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+shoe+horn&_sacat=0 Their modified listing with the more reasonable shipping cost appears last.
> 
> The seller of my bag also listed their shipping as economy shipping. I think that some sellers don't pick the right option when they set up the listing. I washed the bag with vinegar and set it in the sun. It dried quickly and still looks brand new. It doesn't seem like the smell is completely gone and it isn't sunny enough today to put it outside again. I think I probably killed the mold spores so the smell will probably go away. It is really minor now. I didn't need another black bag but how can you say no to a new Coach bag that only cost $15.75?



Yeah, that wristlet seller is just wasting time. Even after I messaged them, the posting remains unchanged. 

I'm glad the bag cleaned up and the smell mostly gone. 
Be careful to keep it in a low humidity environment for a while or it there are any spores left they will come back! I swear by those silicate/silica packs that come in Rx, electronics, etc. My Mr suggested putting a damp rid inside the bag just in case or until the smell is gone. But keeping it out in any light and in circulating air should make the odor disappear after time.

I really have appreciated all of your help, Whateve!


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> Yeah, that wristlet seller is just wasting time. Even after I messaged them, the posting remains unchanged.
> 
> I'm glad the bag cleaned up and the smell mostly gone.
> Be careful to keep it in a low humidity environment for a while or it there are any spores left they will come back! I swear by those silicate/silica packs that come in Rx, electronics, etc. My Mr suggested putting a damp rid inside the bag just in case or until the smell is gone. But keeping it out in any light and in circulating air should make the odor disappear after time.
> 
> I really have appreciated all of your help, Whateve!


You're welcome! Luckily I live in a dry area, although we had rain this morning for the first time in a very long time. Thanks for the suggestion about the silica packs. The smell seems to be gone from the inside and the strap. There's just a hint of odor on the exterior leather, which seems odd since that was the part most exposed to the sun, so it might be that the odor isn't really mildew. If it doesn't go away soon, I'll wipe it with alcohol and maybe spray it with Febreze again.


----------



## anthrosphere

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My peeve is when a Seller lists an item as a Store purchase but dosn't say where? So I will ask the Question: "Where and which Store did you buy it from"? They must read my *about ME* page about what I will do if I receive a Fake! Because then suddenly it's a* "Gift"* and have no idea where it was purchased? And don't know if it's Authentic?  as it was a "Gift"! :ninja: Then why state purchased at a LV Store and it's 100%Authentic?.WTH?   Needless to say I move on.




Sometimes I don't mention the store in my listing either, so I can prevent the buyer from trying to return the item and steal my money. So I can't blame that seller for not mentioning it. Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## sthrncin

Ugh! I just finished looking at a few handbags on Ebay, and a couple had listings with pictures, not of their actual bag, but of celebrities carrying that bag. This just irks me! That shouldn't be allowed. When you look at the pictures, you want to see the bag they have to offer, not the celebrities who carry one. Also the same with stock pictures taken from a website. I hate that.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> You're welcome! Luckily I live in a dry area, although we had rain this morning for the first time in a very long time. Thanks for the suggestion about the silica packs. The smell seems to be gone from the inside and the strap. There's just a hint of odor on the exterior leather, which seems odd since that was the part most exposed to the sun, so it might be that the odor isn't really mildew. If it doesn't go away soon, I'll wipe it with alcohol and maybe spray it with Febreze again.




Get Smelleze! It's a reusable pack and even gets rid of smoke, pricey, but worth every penny.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> Ugh! I just finished looking at a few handbags on Ebay, and a couple had listings with pictures, not of their actual bag, but of celebrities carrying that bag. This just irks me! That shouldn't be allowed. When you look at the pictures, you want to see the bag they have to offer, not the celebrities who carry one. Also the same with stock pictures taken from a website. I hate that.




Yes!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## chowlover2

I hate people having buyer's remorse and expecting to make a return. I don't have a store, I simply sell excess " stuff " around the house.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## CornishMon

Question was not sure where to go.  If an item sold at an hour or so ago and the buyer tried to contact me and I answered.  Two hours later he has not paid not answered my attempt can I just re-list?  I have lost precious time here.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## chowlover2

CornishMon said:


> Question was not sure where to go.  If an item sold at an hour or so ago and the buyer tried to contact me and I answered.  Two hours later he has not paid not answered my attempt can I just re-list?  I have lost precious time here.
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




No, you have to give them 4 days to pay, then Ebay opens a non-paying bidder case against them. Sometimes that motivates them to pay, sometimes not. I don't think you can repost item for a good 2 weeks or til Ebay tells you it's ok. ( I could be wrong, haven't had a non paying bidder for a year now )


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## BeenBurned

CornishMon said:


> Question was not sure where to go.  If an item sold at an hour or so ago and the buyer tried to contact me and I answered.  Two hours later he has not paid not answered my attempt can I just re-list?  I have lost precious time here.
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki


2 hours?!?!? Unless a listing is IPR (immediate payment required) with BIN, buyers have a minimum of 2 days (full 48 hours) before a non-payment dispute can be opened. Some sellers give buyers even longer to pay. 

You certainly can relist but if the item sells to a new buyer and the first buyer pays within the 2-day timeframe she's allowed, you won't have the item to send and will risk a negative feedback and ding to your account.

BTW, you say you've "lost precious time here" but it's Saturday night, item was won a hour ago and even if she paid immediately, the post office won't be picking up or delivering mail until Monday morning. You really haven't lost any time. 

Patience is a virtue....


----------



## CornishMon

BeenBurned said:


> 2 hours?!?!? Unless a listing is IPR (immediate payment required) with BIN, buyers have a minimum of 2 days (full 48 hours) before a non-payment dispute can be opened. Some sellers give buyers even longer to pay.
> 
> You certainly can relist but if the item sells to a new buyer and the first buyer pays within the 2-day timeframe she's allowed, you won't have the item to send and will risk a negative feedback and ding to your account.
> 
> BTW, you say you've "lost precious time here" but it's Saturday night, item was won a hour ago and even if she paid immediately, the post office won't be picking up or delivering mail until Monday morning. You really haven't lost any time.
> 
> Patience is a virtue....




You are correct I guess because I have sold other items and received payment right away I was expecting the same.  I am new to selling on eBay.  Thanks for the reality check?  I will wait the two days.  But I did think it was weird he wanted me to contact him without really asking a question?  I did and he never answered back - I think I just got a bad vibe with this buyer and he just signed up with eBay today.  Thanks again.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## CornishMon

I knew my instincts never fail me.  I knew this buyer didn't seem right.  I actually called eBay about canceling the transaction yesterday because I didn't feel right.  Of course they advised against it.  The buyer ended up being fraudulent as eBay contacted me this morning.  Besides all the strange emails he kept sending.  So yes I did loose precious time as my item could have been listed yesterday and maybe sold to a serious buyer.  However I was shown how to set safe guards for myself as the seller which I did not know.  Quite frustrating.  Thank you above who answered my question.  Live and learn right!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## marksuzy

chowlover2 said:


> I hate people having buyer's remorse and expecting to make a return. I don't have a store, I simply sell excess " stuff " around the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




I totally agree. It has been a long time since I sold things on eBay and just sold 7 different items. 

I was blown away by: the length of time it takes people to pay (especially because many of the winning bidders bid at the very last second), anger towards me about the length of time it took for UPS to deliver a package (even though I sent it the same day I received payment), and finally that I received my first negative feedback since I established my ebay account in 1997. 

The buyer felt she overpaid for a used designer bag she purchased. I listed it in fair but usable condition, posted pics, and advised interested buyers to ask questions and request more pics. I received several requests of specifics and sent many follow up pictures. The winning bidder was not one of them. The bidder won at the very last second. 

As chowlover said, I don't run a store! I tried to be accurate in my description and suggested prospective buyers contact me for more info. I stated no refunds (and the buyer never specifically asked-maybe she thought I should have offered). 

Through this experience, I realized that ebay has increased their fees considerably and even more disappointing, they have restricted sellers' rights quite a bit. Very disappointed.


----------



## Sssy

I won the item and paid immediately ( as always) after more then a week I sent polity message asking about my purchase. Seller answered that someone else forgot to send my parcel  After another week it is ready for collection- was sent 2nd class ( I paid enough for P&P to be send 1st class). It is so annoying- seller messed up and even didn't bother to send it to me as quick as possible. No good


----------



## vfab

Sellers who set reserve prices. Ugh! Just open bids at the lowest you're willing to sell for.

When browsing it is annoying when people have more space for their titles but do not include a size in the title, ex. YSL Black Pumps. I usually put my size in the search box but discovered I was missing out on items that did not have the size in the title that happened to be my size so now I just put the brand and style. There have been so many times that an item I've been searching for forever pops up and I click on it only to see that it isn't my size which I would've never clicked on if the size was in the title.

A lot of sellers have weird interpretations of "new". I have seen red paint scuffed off of Louboutins and even toe imprints in the leather where they have molded to someone's foot listed as new or they say new "only worn once" or give some story about how they were only worn indoors for a few hours, key word being WORN.  

Also, lazy sellers who specifically state to ask all questions but don't want to help when you need more info. I am short but take a longer inseam than most people my height because I have a short torso and longer legs. Several times I have asked sellers for an inseam measurement (why would this not be part of your description anyway?) and have been given a height. "These are for someone 5'3". When I follow up asking for the actual measurement in inches I usually get ignored.


----------



## NANI1972

Buyer that send message asking if they can "return the item if it doesn't fit?".  Even though it states SEVERAL times in my listing that I don't take returns.


----------



## Nikki_

Buyers who ask a plethora of questions _after _they've purchased an item.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Buyer that send message asking if they can "return the item if it doesn't fit?".  Even though it states SEVERAL times in my listing that I don't take returns.


I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!




Incredible...

I find people who want to buy high end stuff the worst, or at least Ralph Lauren clothing. I had 4 Ralph Lauren Polo Bear sweaters to sell. One was brand new, the other 3 very lightly used. I always set as my starting price the lowest price I will accept, and my BIN as what I would ideally like for the item. I must have gotten 25 emails per item from different people begging me to stop the auction and accept their lower price. I'm a poor college student and can't afford it. Well if you can't afford it don't bid! All emails were in that vein. I was so glad to be rid of those sweaters you have no idea. I have sold several Kate Spade and Coach handbags without a problem, and recently a Mulberry that went for $1000 without a hitch. Thank you God!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> Incredible...
> 
> I find people who want to buy high end stuff the worst, or at least Ralph Lauren clothing. I had 4 Ralph Lauren Polo Bear sweaters to sell. One was brand new, the other 3 very lightly used. I always set as my starting price the lowest price I will accept, and my BIN as what I would ideally like for the item. I must have gotten 25 emails per item from different people begging me to stop the auction and accept their lower price. I'm a poor college student and can't afford it. Well if you can't afford it don't bid! All emails were in that vein. I was so glad to be rid of those sweaters you have no idea. I have sold several Kate Spade and Coach handbags without a problem, and recently a Mulberry that went for $1000 without a hitch. Thank you God!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


I've gotten those messages that say "I love it but I can't afford any more. Wouldn't you be happy that it went to someone who really loved it?" Then I check their buying record and they've bought 30 items in the last month. So obviously they could afford it.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I've gotten those messages that say "I love it but I can't afford any more. Wouldn't you be happy that it went to someone who really loved it?" Then I check their buying record and they've bought 30 items in the last month. So obviously they could afford it.




I imagine a lot of these msgs come from people who can easily afford them. They are just being cheap. 

One of the people I eventually sold the Polo Bear sweater had it up for resale 2 weeks later for more money. I just SMH...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Sssy

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!



 Was the bag made of cake???


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!



That's ridiculous. 



Sssy said:


> Was it bag made of cake???



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!



 that is the best one yet. Did you ask her if perhaps she might want to go on a diet and keep the bag?


----------



## abwd

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!




OMG, this is awesome!!! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## puckettk

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!



Well... that's taking "Honey does this dress make me look fat?" to a whole other level!

ETA: I feel like this post opens up a whole new realm of "Your mama" jokes that has yet to be explored.


----------



## megt10

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine a lot of these msgs come from people who can easily afford them. They are just being cheap.
> 
> One of the people I eventually sold the Polo Bear sweater had it up for resale 2 weeks later for more money. I just SMH...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



I have just switched over to BIN I can't stand even doing BO situations. Way too many lowball offers and emails that are a waste of time. I always answer an email no matter how ridiculous the buyer is. Then even after accepting an offer which was too low the buyer didn't even pay. I don't mind answering real questions about an item or taking more pictures but enough was enough. It may slow down my traffic a bit but I will take quality over quantity any day.


----------



## puckettk

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!



Oh, I have yet another comment on this! Did you request that she send you pictures so that you could verify that her statement was true before initiating a return?

Okay, now I think I'm done.


----------



## Nikki_

puckettk said:


> Oh, I have yet another comment on this! *Did you request that she send you pictures so that you could verify that her statement was true before initiating a return?*
> 
> Okay, now I think I'm done.



You owe me a new keyboard! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## LLC

whateve said:


> I've gotten those messages that say "I love it but I can't afford any more. Wouldn't you be happy that it went to someone who really loved it?" Then I check their buying record and they've bought 30 items in the last month. So obviously they could afford it.


These are absolutely disgusting. Some people have ZERO shame.....Is this a charity or Ebay? 

If you have to ask, you can't afford it...


----------



## chowlover2

megt10 said:


> I have just switched over to BIN I can't stand even doing BO situations. Way too many lowball offers and emails that are a waste of time. I always answer an email no matter how ridiculous the buyer is. Then even after accepting an offer which was too low the buyer didn't even pay. I don't mind answering real questions about an item or taking more pictures but enough was enough. It may slow down my traffic a bit but I will take quality over quantity any day.




You're the Meg from the Bal jacket thread aren't you? I lurked and drooled over all the loveliness, but I am a Bal bag girl. ( I also have long, monkey arms that the Motos don't fit ) That said, your collection of Motos is TDF! So I can imagine the quality of the items you sell. 

It's sad how one bad buyer can just erase the good of a dozen quality bidders. It is what it is, and it's still one of the best places to sell used goods. I realize you pay for it with the fees, but it beats consigning for me. And I have had several things that I made out like a bandit on! If I have something listed that doesn't sell after a few months, off it goes to Goodwill for a tax write off!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> that is the best one yet. Did you ask her if perhaps she might want to go on a diet and keep the bag?





puckettk said:


> Oh, I have yet another comment on this! Did you request that she send you pictures so that you could verify that her statement was true before initiating a return?
> 
> Okay, now I think I'm done.


Glad I could provide a bit of entertainment!

My husband made a few comments about it! I couldn't think of anything tactful enough to tell her. Luckily the second time it sold for more.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I had a buyer return a purse because it made her look fat!



 unbelievable!


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> Glad I could provide a bit of entertainment!
> 
> My husband made a few comments about it! I couldn't think of anything tactful enough to tell her. Luckily the second time it sold for more.




Thank goodness it turned out to be a good thing!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## megt10

chowlover2 said:


> You're the Meg from the Bal jacket thread aren't you? I lurked and drooled over all the loveliness, but I am a Bal bag girl. ( I also have long, monkey arms that the Motos don't fit ) That said, your collection of Motos is TDF! So I can imagine the quality of the items you sell.
> 
> It's sad how one bad buyer can just erase the good of a dozen quality bidders. It is what it is, and it's still one of the best places to sell used goods. I realize you pay for it with the fees, but it beats consigning for me. And I have had several things that I made out like a bandit on! If I have something listed that doesn't sell after a few months, off it goes to Goodwill for a tax write off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


Hi Chowlover, yes that would be me . I have sold off all, but one of my moto's that were a bit tight. I still have plenty that do fit though. I spent over a year really sick and gained weight since I hardly left the house so I have been letting go of so many things that just don't fit. Yes, I have a lot of stuff to let go of. I agree eBay for all its evil ways still beats sending my stuff to a consignment store. I did that for one thing and it is still sitting there now pages behind other stuff. 


whateve said:


> Glad I could provide a bit of entertainment!
> 
> My husband made a few comments about it! I couldn't think of anything tactful enough to tell her. Luckily the second time it sold for more.



I am glad that you sold it for more the second time around.


----------



## fashionqueen561

skyqueen said:


> BNWT...means, brand new with tags! NOT used, even for an hour, tags removed and placed inside the bag.
> Very disappointing to receive a bag USED when you are expecting a new bag.


I have this issue all the time. Since they lie I return the item.


----------



## megt10

skyqueen said:


> BNWT...means, brand new with tags! NOT used, even for an hour, tags removed and placed inside the bag.
> Very disappointing to receive a bag USED when you are expecting a new bag.



That is disappointing for sure. I received a bag though from Saks that arrived with the tag not attached but in the bag. Does that mean if I sell it even though I never used the bag or even put my stuff in it I have to list it as NWOT?


----------



## BeenBurned

skyqueen said:


> BNWT...means, brand new with tags! NOT used, even for an hour, tags removed and placed inside the bag.
> Very disappointing to receive a bag USED when you are expecting a new bag.


While I agree that "new" means NEVER used, just because tags are in a pocket in the item doesn't mean the item was previously used. Many brands and/or items don't have attached tags and they come that way from the boutiques.

For example, LV tags are never attached to bags. Some Coach items do have attached tags, others have tags removed by the SAs and placed into a pocket at the boutiques because they don't display items with hanging tags. And Coach wallets may or may not have tags attached. Dooney wallets don't have tags attached; they come in pockets or slots within the wallet.


----------



## uadjit

megt10 said:


> That is disappointing for sure. I received a bag though from Saks that arrived with the tag not attached but in the bag. Does that mean if I sell it even though I never used the bag or even put my stuff in it I have to list it as NWOT?



I do. But then I explain in the description that it is unused. 

You're right, though. A lot of bags come with the tags detached and placed inside. Almost always at Nordstrom, for instance. That doesn't mean the bag is used.


----------



## megt10

Ok I have a new one. I charge a shipping fee I just logged onto eBay and all my listings are running free shipping???? I didn't do that. I managed to change it back but if you click on my store items show as shipping free but if you click on the item it shows the shipping. WTH??? Also, I was running a 15% off now that isn't showing in the store, but when you click on the item it shows? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## skyqueen

BeenBurned said:


> While I agree that "new" means NEVER used, just because tags are in a pocket in the item doesn't mean the item was previously used. Many brands and/or items don't have attached tags and they come that way from the boutiques.
> 
> For example, LV tags are never attached to bags. Some Coach items do have attached tags, others have tags removed by the SAs and placed into a pocket at the boutiques because they don't display items with hanging tags. And Coach wallets may or may not have tags attached. Dooney wallets don't have tags attached; they come in pockets or slots within the wallet.


Thanks for the info, BB!


----------



## chowlover2

megt10 said:


> Hi Chowlover, yes that would be me . I have sold off all, but one of my moto's that were a bit tight. I still have plenty that do fit though. I spent over a year really sick and gained weight since I hardly left the house so I have been letting go of so many things that just don't fit. Yes, I have a lot of stuff to let go of. I agree eBay for all its evil ways still beats sending my stuff to a consignment store. I did that for one thing and it is still sitting there now pages behind other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you sold it for more the second time around.




I am in the same boat now awaiting spinal fusion in 3 weeks. What I am finding amazing, is that the days I feel so awful are the ones where I sell a couple of items and have to package them up. I pride myself in getting things mailed same day, so it is what it is. I like the extra income. 

No qualms about Ebay, but I have also used Bonanza and had good luck there. The fees are half what they are on Ebay, but Ebay has a larger audience. To be honest, when I want something, Ebay is the first place I go because I know I will find what I want at a great price. 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## chowlover2

megt10 said:


> Ok I have a new one. I charge a shipping fee I just logged onto eBay and all my listings are running free shipping???? I didn't do that. I managed to change it back but if you click on my store items show as shipping free but if you click on the item it shows the shipping. WTH??? Also, I was running a 15% off now that isn't showing in the store, but when you click on the item it shows? Anyone have any ideas?




WTH! I have never had that problem. The only strange thing that has happened to me is that Ebay changed my listings so it said I accept returns. First off, I'm not a store, I want to get rid of stuff not have it come back to me. I think it had something to do with Ebay making me a power seller. Something I had no desire to be. I was able to change my auctions back though. 

How do you offer 15% off? I have yet to figure that out...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> WTH! I have never had that problem. The only strange thing that has happened to me is that Ebay changed my listings so it said I accept returns. First off, I'm not a store, I want to get rid of stuff not have it come back to me. I think it had something to do with Ebay making me a power seller. Something I had no desire to be. I was able to change my auctions back though.
> 
> How do you offer 15% off? I have yet to figure that out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


You can only do things like offer 15% off if you are a store.

I'm sorry for your health issues. I hope you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## megt10

chowlover2 said:


> WTH! I have never had that problem. The only strange thing that has happened to me is that Ebay changed my listings so it said I accept returns. First off, I'm not a store, I want to get rid of stuff not have it come back to me. I think it had something to do with Ebay making me a power seller. Something I had no desire to be. I was able to change my auctions back though.
> 
> How do you offer 15% off? I have yet to figure that out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



I am not really a store either, though I am now a Powerseller too.  I have a lot of stuff to list so that it just made sense for me to take the basic store option for a year.  I wanted to run sales and more importantly put up the vacation sign during Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur, when I knew that I would not be available to answer questions or ship items without being penalized. I know that it will take me about a year to purge all the excess stuff. 
Anyway I spent about 1.5 hours on the phone with an eBay rep. We had technical support on the line and still they couldn't figure out the problem. My rep was actually really good. She thought the only fair thing to do until the situation is resolved and it is their glitch is to have me offer free shipping so that the store and the item correspond correctly and that eBay will pay my shipping. She checked with her supervisor and called me back and told me it was agreed that they would do that until the glitch in the system was fixed. They will be issuing me weekly credits for shipping and when I exceed the shipping they have given then I need to let them know and they will reimburse me. I will let you know how that goes. Though in the meantime I had to stop my 15% off becuase they weren't sure if that caused it or not. Now items that probably would have sold at the sale price will sit. I will run another sale starting tomorrow and see how that works.


----------



## megt10

chowlover2 said:


> I am in the same boat now awaiting spinal fusion in 3 weeks. What I am finding amazing, is that the days I feel so awful are the ones where I sell a couple of items and have to package them up. I pride myself in getting things mailed same day, so it is what it is. I like the extra income.
> 
> No qualms about Ebay, but I have also used Bonanza and had good luck there. The fees are half what they are on Ebay, but Ebay has a larger audience. To be honest, when want something, Ebay is the first place I go because I know I will find what I want at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Oh wow, I am sorry to hear about the spinal fusion. You're right it never fails the day that I make sales are days when I have something else going on. I too try and ship the same day, but have had to draw the line and let my buyers know that I will ship the same day if items are paid for by 12:00 PST. Otherwise, they go out the next day. I was making way too many trips a day to the post office. My DH was calling it my 2nd home. Also, I take care of my MIL on a full time basis and can't be leaving her as often as I was.


----------



## chowlover2

megt10 said:


> I am not really a store either, though I am now a Powerseller too.  I have a lot of stuff to list so that it just made sense for me to take the basic store option for a year.  I wanted to run sales and more importantly put up the vacation sign during Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur, when I knew that I would not be available to answer questions or ship items without being penalized. I know that it will take me about a year to purge all the excess stuff.
> 
> Anyway I spent about 1.5 hours on the phone with an eBay rep. We had technical support on the line and still they couldn't figure out the problem. My rep was actually really good. She thought the only fair thing to do until the situation is resolved and it is their glitch is to have me offer free shipping so that the store and the item correspond correctly and that eBay will pay my shipping. She checked with her supervisor and called me back and told me it was agreed that they would do that until the glitch in the system was fixed. They will be issuing me weekly credits for shipping and when I exceed the shipping they have given then I need to let them know and they will reimburse me. I will let you know how that goes. Though in the meantime I had to stop my 15% off becuase they weren't sure if that caused it or not. Now items that probably would have sold at the sale price will sit. I will run another sale starting tomorrow and see how that works.




That's good to know. Ebay wanted me to open a store, but I don't have that much stuff. So much of my stuff is Christmas. Through out the year I gradually get rid of bags and such, but not enough to take the store option. 

Thank you one and all about my medical issues. I can't wait to get it over with and start to feel like myself again.

I'm so glad you had a good experience with the Ebay rep. That's a great fix for now. 

My 82 yr old Uncle lives with me, and he has bouts of dementia. I know exactly how you feel with your MIL. You love them to pieces, but they can be a handful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## megt10

chowlover2 said:


> That's good to know. Ebay wanted me to open a store, but I don't have that much stuff. So much of my stuff is Christmas. Through out the year I gradually get rid of bags and such, but not enough to take the store option.
> 
> Thank you one and all about my medical issues. I can't wait to get it over with and start to feel like myself again.
> 
> I'm so glad you had a good experience with the Ebay rep. That's a great fix for now.
> 
> My 82 yr old Uncle lives with me, and he has bouts of dementia. I know exactly how you feel with your MIL. You love them to pieces, but they can be a handful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Oh boy do I know what you mean about getting all the medical stuff behind you and feeling like yourself again. I had 3 surgeries in 7 months and prior to that was in constant pain for about a year and was just sick all the time. My last surgery was in April and by June I started to feel myself coming back to life. That was when I started the purge. I just opened the store a few weeks ago so still trying to figure it all out. Since I have over 100 things listed it made sense for me. Now my buyers don't have to scroll through everything if they are looking for shoes for example. 
I am taking a wait and see approach with eBay. Though I did think I lucked out and got someone good who could see the problem and understand my concern and found a temporary fix until the issue is resolved. Also I didn't wait for an agent I pressed the call me key and she called me within 2 minutes.


----------



## Toby93

Sellers who have a "make an offer" option and then decline reasonable offers!  Why have the option if you are not willing to negotiate??  Seller wants $200 buy it now, I offer $188 and it's declined!  If you want $200, then only have a "buy it now"!!  Geez......


----------



## whateve

buyers that send unintelligible questions. How can I answer if I don't know what you are asking?


----------



## MDM

Toby93 said:


> Sellers who have a "make an offer" option and then decline reasonable offers!  Why have the option if you are not willing to negotiate??  Seller wants $200 buy it now, I offer $188 and it's declined!  If you want $200, then only have a "buy it now"!!  Geez......



THIS!  So infuriating and a time waster.


----------



## soleilbrun

Sellers who don't list items correctly concerning odors. You eventually become the creepy buyer asking questions like: do the underarms stink, is the crotch area clean, does it have mud on the inside, can the shirt/shoes/pants move on it's own?

Seriously, I never wanted to be that buyer!


----------



## Lily

Buyers who message me with their 'best offer' when I don't have a best offer option on my eBay listing. Additionally, the majority offer to pay directly through Paypal. What on earth is going on here?! How many sellers out there actually take up these direct offers, so that buyers now think that this is the new norm?


----------



## chowlover2

Lily said:


> Buyers who message me with their 'best offer' when I don't have a best offer option on my eBay listing. Additionally, the majority offer to pay directly through Paypal. What on earth is going on here?! How many sellers out there actually take up these direct offers, so that buyers now think that this is the new norm?




I think buyers are watching too much reality TV and think Ebay works like Pawn Stars. Like they can wear us down to the price they want to pay. So glad to hear it's happening to other sellers and not just me!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Lily

chowlover2 said:


> I think buyers are watching too much reality TV and think Ebay works like Pawn Stars. Like they can wear us down to the price they want to pay. So glad to hear it's happening to other sellers and not just me!



Ughhh and don't even get me started on the lack of general manners! I had so many curt messages this week, just like this one: "$1350 pay now".

No hello, no thank you, that's it! I'm seriously hoping it's because they're using a mobile app and people tend to be more casual typing on their phones, but gosh, how hard is it to say hi and thanks...


----------



## chowlover2

Lily said:


> Ughhh and don't even get me started on the lack of general manners! I had so many curt messages this week, just like this one: "$1350 pay now".
> 
> No hello, no thank you, that's it! I'm seriously hoping it's because they're using a mobile app and people tend to be more casual typing on their phones, but gosh, how hard is it to say hi and thanks...




Yes! Kindness goes such a long way!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## whateve

Lily said:


> Buyers who message me with their 'best offer' when I don't have a best offer option on my eBay listing. Additionally, the majority offer to pay directly through Paypal. What on earth is going on here?! How many sellers out there actually take up these direct offers, so that buyers now think that this is the new norm?


I haven't sold anything on ebay in almost 2 weeks. My last three sales were from buyers who asked me if I would take less. I made each of them an offer that they accepted. I would have preferred to sell for my asking price, but nothing was moving. The discounts I offered these buyers were small, like $5 off of $80. I think they just liked to feel like they were getting a deal, especially a deal that nobody else was getting. I really liked having the option to make them an offer without altering my listing. That way, no other buyer could take advantage of the offer, and each buyer accepted quickly even though we hadn't discussed the amount beforehand. I was surprised they didn't counter.

A few days ago, I got this message "would you take less, too much"
If you can't even write in complete sentences, I won't deal with you.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> A few days ago, I got this message "would you take less, too much"
> If you can't even write in complete sentences, I won't deal with you.


^^^This^^^


----------



## NANI1972

Lily said:


> Ughhh and don't even get me started on the lack of general manners! I had so many curt messages this week, just like this one: "$1350 pay now".
> 
> No hello, no thank you, that's it! I'm seriously hoping it's because they're using a mobile app and people tend to be more casual typing on their phones, but gosh, how hard is it to say hi and thanks...




This!! No manners, it unnerves me! 

I once got a message like this "350?" I mean really wtf?!


----------



## uadjit

NANI1972 said:


> This!! No manners, it unnerves me!
> 
> I once got a message like this "350?" I mean really wtf?!



I know. I imagine the real life equivalent of that as someone walking up to you, throwing a bunch of cash in your face and pointing at your bag.


----------



## LLC

whateve said:


> A few days ago, I got this message "would you take less, too much"
> If you can't even write in complete sentences, I won't deal with you.




I bet they were using the app. I find the app sooooo much nicer & easier to use than actual eBay.

But I would still use complete sentences.


----------



## nastasja

uadjit said:


> I know. I imagine the real life equivalent of that as someone walking up to you, throwing a bunch of cash in your face and pointing at your bag.




Lol, yep. I don't even bother conversing with these 'me Tarzan, you Jane' people. I use the eBay App too and the messaging system looks exactly like it does on a PC. It's not anymore difficult to type out full sentences.


----------



## remainsilly

uadjit said:


> I know. I imagine the real life equivalent of that as someone walking up to you, throwing a bunch of cash in your face and pointing at your bag.



Actually, I had this happen. But he pointed @ the vehicle I was selling.
Not a tactic that impresses irl, either.
No sale.


----------



## uadjit

remainsilly said:


> Actually, I had this happen. But he pointed @ the vehicle I was selling.
> Not a tactic that impresses irl, either.
> No sale.



Wow. What? That didn't make you want to offer him a special deal?


----------



## whateve

I hate it when the seller is selling a bunch of items as a lot, and doesn't tell you exactly what you are getting. I want to know how many items there are, and a short description of each. Some sellers just show you a big pile of purses. 

I also think that any seller of multiple items or a lot should have a group shot for their first picture. Some sellers will just put the first item in the first picture.

What is it with these sellers who don't know how to change the order of their pictures? I hate it when the first picture is of the receipt or dustbag, rather than the actual item.


----------



## nastasja

Anyone else see the new link, that when a buyer sends you a message, you can "send them a direct offer"? WTH. So eBay knows that buyers are sending lowball offers left and right, and now they are making it easier to succumb to these offers...


----------



## whateve

killerlife said:


> Anyone else see the new link, that when a buyer sends you a message, you can "send them a direct offer"? WTH. So eBay knows that buyers are sending lowball offers left and right, and now they are making it easier to succumb to these offers...


The last 3 bags I've sold through this. None of the buyers made me an offer; they just asked if I could lower the price. I dropped it $5 in one case, $7.50 in another, and $10 in another and sent them an offer. They all accepted, to my surprise. I thought they would be insulted. All the buyers gave me good feedback.

I actually love the feature because I don't have to make the discount available to the world at large, just that buyer, and I think the buyers feel special because they are getting a price no one else did. In the past, if I did decide to accept an offer, I had to change my listing and then hope the buyer would follow through.


----------



## Nikki_

Lily said:


> *Buyers who message me with their 'best offer' when I don't have a best offer option on my eBay listing. *Additionally, the majority offer to pay directly through Paypal. What on earth is going on here?! How many sellers out there actually take up these direct offers, so that buyers now think that this is the new norm?



^^^^This. 

Also, "What size is this?"

The listing states the size in *bold. *


----------



## chowlover2

Nikki_ said:


> ^^^^This.
> 
> Also, "What size is this?"
> 
> The listing states the size in *bold. *




Yes, when I sell my bags I list the height, length, depth and handle drop. People still ask...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Stansy

I really hate it when people list an item as "new" and later, in the written description reveal that "it has been used like only three times and has no visible marks". Right, why not state it as used in the first place??


----------



## Suzie

Lily said:


> Ughhh and don't even get me started on the lack of general manners! I had so many curt messages this week, just like this one: "$1350 pay now".
> 
> No hello, no thank you, that's it! I'm seriously hoping it's because they're using a mobile app and people tend to be more casual typing on their phones, but gosh, how hard is it to say hi and thanks...



Yes, I have been getting this also for my BIN items. I had a buyer ask me about 6 questions about my Chanel bag, which was fine and then asked what was my lowest price, I said nothing under $4000. So 2 messages later she said how about $2000!!!!


----------



## luv2run41

WOW: I know this is not ebay per se but this was included in a notice from paypal.  Buyers can take 6 months to file an item not as described claim.  What if they use something for 5 months?  Obviously the condition of the item is likely to change if the buyer has been using the item!! Very scary:

"And last but not least, you'll see some updates to our User Agreement  that go into effect November 18, 2014. If you're interested in all the  details, take a look at our Policy Updates Page.  Here are the highlights:

   We're increasing the time for buyers to file merchandise disputes  (Item Not Received and Significantly Not as Described) from 45 days to  180 days."


----------



## whateve

I'm assuming (or at least hoping) Paypal will be smart enough to realize that in 6 months a purse that was in excellent condition may no longer be so and it isn't the sellers fault. What is scarier is that I know there are people who will leave the tags on a purse and carry it, and I could see these people claiming it wasn't in new condition. Hopefully, there will be a very narrow definition of what can be disputed at such a late date. 

I'm going to start saving a copy of the delivery confirmation of all my items to protect myself if someone comes back 5 months later and said they never received it. I really don't understand how Paypal would be able to take a not received claim seriously after so much time has passed.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I started reporting fake LV Empreinte bags because I saw so many of them sold.  Now I give up, but I feel sad for the buyers.  I gave up because EBay never pulled the ads.  I know the Empreinte line because I brought some and seen them close up.  I hate that EBay allows the fake LV Empreinte bags to be sold.   EBay must want to sell fakes.  Purse Forum readers if you want to buy these bags on EBay please study the bag before shopping (YouTube and Store).


----------



## Jacer

customer service.... its the longest wait I've ever encountered.

2 hours wait is the norm.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Buyers who are constantly messaging me about an item and when and if I can ship asap. Then when the item is delivered, I send a message asking if they like the item and if it is at all convenient, please leave me a feedback since I am new to selling and would like to build a reputable spot in the eBay community, and I get nothing. It's like the vanished into thin air or never existed. Now I am stuck pondering about how long before I can safely withdraw my paypal funds.


----------



## nastasja

Awesome pictures like this. (This is supposed to be a garment tag) &#128533;


----------



## chanelwish

killerlife i trying to use my imagination to understand what is that


----------



## Nikki_

chanelwish said:


> killerlife i trying to use my imagination to understand what is that



You and me both!


----------



## remainsilly

killerlife said:


> Awesome pictures like this. (This is supposed to be a garment tag) &#128533;
> View attachment 2783724



Looks like a mystical gateway to another dimension--through a jacket.


----------



## whateve

killerlife said:


> Awesome pictures like this. (This is supposed to be a garment tag) &#128533;
> View attachment 2783724


It's so artistic!


----------



## beekmanhill

luv2run41 said:


> WOW: I know this is not ebay per se but this was included in a notice from paypal.  Buyers can take 6 months to file an item not as described claim.  What if they use something for 5 months?  Obviously the condition of the item is likely to change if the buyer has been using the item!! Very scary:
> 
> "And last but not least, you'll see some updates to our User Agreement  that go into effect November 18, 2014. If you're interested in all the  details, take a look at our Policy Updates Page.  Here are the highlights:
> 
>  We're increasing the time for buyers to file merchandise disputes  (Item Not Received and Significantly Not as Described) from 45 days to  180 days."


I saw that notice and I was shocked.   180 days is ridiculous.


----------



## puckettk

remainsilly said:


> Looks like a mystical gateway to another dimension--through a jacket.



:lolots:


----------



## chanelwish

remainsilly said:


> Looks like a mystical gateway to another dimension--through a jacket.



i kind of see somebody there,looks like person in the middle, like a mirror...


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I just got my first "request for return" on a CROPPED cardigan I sold, and the reason the buyer wants to return: "Sweater looks like it has been shrunk".  I can't even make this stuff up....thanks ebay!!


----------



## whateve

a listing for a lot of six items, but there are seven items in the pictures. Either the seller can't count or one of them isn't for sale.


----------



## Lubina

> We're increasing the time for buyers to file merchandise disputes  (Item Not Received and Significantly Not as Described) from 45 days to  180 days."


 
I'm not seeing how this won't bite ebay in the butt. Brick and mortar stores don't have 180 day return policies. What is to stop someone from wearing or using an item and on day 164 filing a dispute to get their money back?


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> I'm not seeing how this won't bite ebay in the butt. Brick and mortar stores don't have 180 day return policies. What is to stop someone from wearing or using an item and on day 164 filing a dispute to get their money back?


Brick and mortar stores have to worry about customers filing a dispute as well. Anyone that paid with a credit card can do this to any merchant.


----------



## Ceeyahd

whateve said:


> a listing for a lot of six items, but there are seven items in the pictures. Either the seller can't count or one of them isn't for sale.




The nicest item in the lot is most likely the item not counted.


----------



## Jacer

debbiesdaughter said:


> I just got my first "request for return" on a CROPPED cardigan I sold, and the reason the buyer wants to return: "Sweater looks like it has been shrunk".  I can't even make this stuff up....thanks ebay!!




Love this. Mine just request for return because the dress was a little wrinkled.


----------



## chicinthecity777

killerlife said:


> Awesome pictures like this. (This is supposed to be a garment tag) &#128533;
> View attachment 2783724


----------



## chicinthecity777

Time wasters! She contacted me wanting me to send my item with original box which is huge. I then spent three days and multiple trips to supermarkets trying to find a box big enough to post it and to keep the cost down for her. I could have charged her £60 for a courier delivery! Then she disappears! I am very tempted to send her one last message to tell her off. Should I do that or not bother? I hate to see people like that get away with sh1t like this.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Jacer said:


> Love this. Mine just request for return because the dress was a little wrinkled.





Seriously??  a little wrinkled and that is a legit reason??  And if you don't allow the return welcome to a SNAD case....so sorry that is just ridiculous.


----------



## luv2run41

I don't like it when sellers put things in their photos that are not included  Example:  A speedy handbag that is shown with the lock and keys on the bag, the dustbag and the receipt and folder.  When the bag arrived: No lock, no keys, no receipt.  When I emailed to inquire I was told "I never said it came with the lock and keys nor receipt">  Then don't show them in the pictures!


----------



## creighbaby

Check out the second sentence below. I just saw this in a listing. Not sure how they are going to get around ebays rules.

"The cost of shipping and handling is NOT REFUNDABLE under ANY circumstance, nor is the cost of your return shipping if you choose to return an item for a refund. This still applies even if we have misrepresented an item. The reason for this is these costs cannot be recovered once they are paid so please keep this in mind. Feedback will be posted after your feedback is received. We reserve the right not to complete or to cancel any auction if there have been system failures or other technical problems within the last hours of any auction, or if suspicious bidding activity (i.e.: bid shielding) is suspected to have taken place. "


----------



## puckettk

creighbaby said:


> Check out the second sentence below. I just saw this in a listing. Not sure how they are going to get around ebays rules.
> 
> "The cost of shipping and handling is NOT REFUNDABLE under ANY circumstance, nor is the cost of your return shipping if you choose to return an item for a refund. This still applies even if we have misrepresented an item. The reason for this is these costs cannot be recovered once they are paid so please keep this in mind. Feedback will be posted after your feedback is received. We reserve the right not to complete or to cancel any auction if there have been system failures or other technical problems within the last hours of any auction, or if suspicious bidding activity (i.e.: bid shielding) is suspected to have taken place. "



I don't think the seller understands the rules of selling on eBay.


----------



## Hanlovesbags

I have so many pet peeves as an ebay seller to trade...

The worst offences as follows :

Asking dimensions when they are clearly listed in inches and cm.
Asking if receipts, care cards etc are included when it is stated they are or are not.
People buying a bag to use for an event and then returning it after.
People who try and manipulate you into lower prices with sob stories (you have no idea how many of these I get a day, I have even had people ask for £1100 bags for FREE! 
People who try to bully you into a lower Brice based on any imperfections mentioned that are already reflected in the price of the bag.
People who ask you lots of questions, and say they will pay this evening then vanish.
Non paying bidders (I get 2 every single day... Sigh...)
People who send offers through best offer then message you once you have accepted to then claim they offered higher than they meant to, will you take lower (also happens very regularly...)

My absolute biggest annoyance is buyers who send few word demanding messages like: 'you got receipt' or 'price too high, you never sell, give you £80' or 'what will you take'.

This is why I will be moving away from ebay.


----------



## Jacer

debbiesdaughter said:


> Seriously??  a little wrinkled and that is a legit reason??  And if you don't allow the return welcome to a SNAD case....so sorry that is just ridiculous.



Yup. She says it doesn't look like the photos because its not wrinkled in the photos. So its SNAD. Nothing else wrong but wrinkled. Not all buyers are crazy but when they are, its always award winning.


----------



## LLC

Hanlovesbags said:


> I have so many pet peeves as an ebay seller to trade...
> 
> The worst offences as follows :
> 
> Asking dimensions when they are clearly listed in inches and cm.
> Asking if receipts, care cards etc are included when it is stated they are or are not.
> People buying a bag to use for an event and then returning it after.
> People who try and manipulate you into lower prices with sob stories (you have no idea how many of these I get a day, I have even had people ask for £1100 bags for FREE!
> People who try to bully you into a lower Brice based on any imperfections mentioned that are already reflected in the price of the bag.
> People who ask you lots of questions, and say they will pay this evening then vanish.
> Non paying bidders (I get 2 every single day... Sigh...)
> People who send offers through best offer then message you once you have accepted to then claim they offered higher than they meant to, will you take lower (also happens very regularly...)
> 
> My absolute biggest annoyance is buyers who send few word demanding messages like: 'you got receipt' or 'price too high, you never sell, give you £80' or 'what will you take'.
> 
> This is why I will be moving away from ebay.


Omg. As a buyer, that infuriates me. I wouldn't respond to any of the questions ESPECIALLY the sob stories...the hell?


----------



## LLC

Jacer said:


> Yup. She says it doesn't look like the photos because its not wrinkled in the photos. So its SNAD. Nothing else wrong but wrinkled. Not all buyers are crazy but when they are, its always award winning.



I'll apologize for shatastic buyers like that. Disgusting. It really pisses me off because people like that ruin it for good buyers like me. Ugh.

Break out an iron dumba$$ lazy buyer.


----------



## Hanlovesbags

LLC said:


> Omg. As a buyer, that infuriates me. I wouldn't respond to any of the questions ESPECIALLY the sob stories...the hell?



Some are horrific sob stories. Call me callous, but I just remain professional and apologetically point out I am a business and I'm not inviting offers.

Works the other way as well though, as I once bought a bag, which was a complete bargain, only to then get a message from the seller that in the 27 minutes between my winning the auction and the message he sent, his only young child had horrifically died and obviously they could not go to the post office to post (it was a very very upsetting message), but the seller seemed to get over his loss very quickly as it was relisted with a reserve the next day, along with ten other new items. I think that one scraped the very bottom of the barrel...


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Time wasters! She contacted me wanting me to send my item with original box which is huge. I then spent three days and multiple trips to supermarkets trying to find a box big enough to post it and to keep the cost down for her. I could have charged her £60 for a courier delivery! Then she disappears! I am very tempted to send her one last message to tell her off. Should I do that or not bother? I hate to see people like that get away with sh1t like this.



Don't bother sending her a nasty message - just block her and move on.

If you do send her a message, she (or friend or family) may buy something just to neg you.  It's not worth the headache.


----------



## Belen.E

A recent seller charged a high shipping fee for "expedited shipping" with an arrival date of Wednesday. I paid immediately. 

Only to ship the item out Tuesday...Surprise! It wasn't here on Wednesday!


----------



## Suzie

Hanlovesbags said:


> I have so many pet peeves as an ebay seller to trade...
> 
> The worst offences as follows :
> 
> Asking dimensions when they are clearly listed in inches and cm.
> Asking if receipts, care cards etc are included when it is stated they are or are not.
> People buying a bag to use for an event and then returning it after.
> People who try and manipulate you into lower prices with sob stories (you have no idea how many of these I get a day, I have even had people ask for £1100 bags for FREE!
> People who try to bully you into a lower Brice based on any imperfections mentioned that are already reflected in the price of the bag.
> People who ask you lots of questions, and say they will pay this evening then vanish.
> Non paying bidders (I get 2 every single day... Sigh...)
> People who send offers through best offer then message you once you have accepted to then claim they offered higher than they meant to, will you take lower (also happens very regularly...)
> 
> My absolute biggest annoyance is buyers who send few word demanding messages like: 'you got receipt' or 'price too high, you never sell, give you £80' or 'what will you take'.
> 
> This is why I will be moving away from ebay.



I hear you, unfortunately I am in Australia and ebay is the best way to sell, not the only way but probably the best. 

I hate it when people put the item you are selling down, I had one lady message me and say would you accept x and I said no sorry and she says your Hermes bracelet is from year 2013 not 2014 and that is why I won't pay your asking price. I said to her maybe you should find a bracelet from 2014 then, mind you my bracelet is new with plastic still on. She eventually bought it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jennie's Aunt said:


> Don't bother sending her a nasty message - just block her and move on.
> 
> If you do send her a message, she (or friend or family) may buy something just to neg you.  It's not worth the headache.



Thank you for your reply! I probably won't send anything. I wouldn't have sent anything nasty though. I would just politely point out that she has wasted a lot of my time and please don't waste other people's time in the future or somewhere along that line. And my listings are all fairly expensive so i doubt very much that anybody would fork out that sort of money just so they can neg me. But you are right, probably just block and move on.


----------



## purseladyabc

Ugh, I have been so annoyed with ebay buyers lately.  I get lowball offers almost daily, on items that don't have buy it now in the listing.  When I tell the buyers that I am not willing to negotiate, they get angry.  I am also down to about 50% of winning buyers paying.  I'm not sure why people are not paying anymore, maybe because I am selling more expensive items....?  I didn't have this issue a couple of years ago.  One of my buyers last week accused me of 'doing something fishy' because her winning bid was more than she claims to have bid.  How does she think I can change her bid?  Some people are nuts.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purseladyabc said:


> Ugh, I have been so annoyed with ebay buyers lately.  I get lowball offers almost daily, on items that don't have buy it now in the listing.  When I tell the buyers that I am not willing to negotiate, they get angry.  I am also down to about 50% of winning buyers paying.  I'm not sure why people are not paying anymore, maybe because I am selling more expensive items....?  I didn't have this issue a couple of years ago.  One of my buyers last week *accused me of 'doing something fishy' because her winning bid was more than she claims to have bid.  How does she think I can change her bid?*  Some people are nuts.



Your buyer is insane! Unbelievable!


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I probably won't send anything. I wouldn't have sent anything nasty though.* I would just politely point out that she has wasted a lot of my time and please don't waste other people's time in the future or somewhere along that line.* And my listings are all fairly expensive so i doubt very much that anybody would fork out that sort of money just so they can neg me. But you are right, probably just block and move on.



People are so sensitive that no matter how nicely you would word it, they would take offense.

I feel you're better off blocking her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jennie's Aunt said:


> People are so sensitive that no matter how nicely you would word it, they would take offense.
> 
> I feel your better off blocking her.



I just blocked. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Lurvebags

Suzie said:


> I hear you, unfortunately I am in Australia and ebay is the best way to sell, not the only way but probably the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people put the item you are selling down, I had one lady message me and say would you accept x and I said no sorry and she says your Hermes bracelet is from year 2013 not 2014 and that is why I won't pay your asking price. I said to her maybe you should find a bracelet from 2014 then, mind you my bracelet is new with plastic still on. She eventually bought it.




I hear ya! I was selling a small Kate Spade cross body bag recently. I received a lowball offer which I declined. I sent the person a message and let them know it's brand new and its a significant loss if I accepted her offer. She replies with something along the lines of 'well I have sold a lot of my Chanel bags at a significant loss, what do you expect from eBay?!' 

I thought to myself, you have 'lots of Chanel bags' and here you are trying to haggle over a $100 Kate Spade bag??' 

I suppose this is how the rich get richer right? Hahahha


----------



## NANI1972

Just had a buyer ask me if I would take $100 off a NIB item that is already significantly below retail bc she is "low on cash". Wtf so I should take a loss bc she can't afford the item? I just don't understand the rationality of asking a question like that.


----------



## Black Elite

NANI1972 said:


> Just had a buyer ask me if I would take $100 off a NIB item that is already significantly below retail bc she is "low on cash". Wtf so I should take a loss bc she can't afford the item? I just don't understand the rationality of asking a question like that.



lol oh the entitlement. If she were short on cash, she ought to be trying to sort that out rather than shopping for anything!


----------



## LLC

Black Elite said:


> lol oh the entitlement. If she were short on cash, she ought to be trying to sort that out rather than shopping for anything!


I get infuriated at the amount of entitlement in today's world. People expect & demand ridiculous things. 
The "poor me" BS drives me insane. 

If you have to ask, you can't afford it....I would ignore ALL requests for any discounts like that. Ugh.


----------



## Black Elite

It seems that every piece of clothing, and every pair of shoes on ebay have been "worn only once!" Come on. I'm on ebay so I already expect to buy preowned goods. You don't need to lie to me.


----------



## Nikki_

NANI1972 said:


> Just had a buyer ask me if I would take $100 off a NIB item that is already significantly below retail bc she is "low on cash". Wtf so I should take a loss bc she can't afford the item? I just don't understand the rationality of asking a question like that.



Perhaps if she's "low on cash" she shouldn't be shopping. 

I get messages such as this frequently and I wish that I could write back what I _really_ want to say.


----------



## megt10

Black Elite said:


> It seems that every piece of clothing, and every pair of shoes on ebay have been "worn only once!" Come on. I'm on ebay so I already expect to buy preowned goods. You don't need to lie to me.



Actually it is very possible for an item to be worn once. I have a lot of clothes and many of them were worn just one time before I gained too much weight to wear them.


----------



## tickedoffchick

megt10 said:


> Actually it is very possible for an item to be worn once. I have a lot of clothes and many of them were worn just one time before I gained too much weight to wear them.


Sure, it's possible -- I totally get where you're coming from, been there myself. And a lot of stuff, like fancy dresses or an evening bag, I believe. But with that said, too many sellers are stretching the truth. Of course, what really bothers me are the listings for "new" bags that have clearly been carried - sometimes you even find stuff in the pockets. Ugh.


----------



## LLC

Nikki_ said:


> Perhaps if she's "low on cash" she shouldn't be shopping.
> 
> I get messages such as this frequently and I wish that I could write back what I _really_ want to say.


Right? Low on cash = get off eBay. The hell?


----------



## NANI1972

Black Elite said:


> lol oh the entitlement. If she were short on cash, she ought to be trying to sort that out rather than shopping for anything!





Nikki_ said:


> Perhaps if she's "low on cash" she shouldn't be shopping.
> 
> I get messages such as this frequently and I wish that I could write back what I _really_ want to say.



Yes exactly! I get messages like this all the time:
 I'm a poor college student can you lower your price?
 I would love to have this item but I can't afford your price bc I take care of my elderly father.
 I want this item however I want a discount bc I'm a serious buyer.

I honestly don't understand why I am OBLIGATED to lower my prices for any of those reasons. It's such a waste of time and energy to even reply to these ppl that most of the time I just ignore them now.


----------



## neverandever

NANI1972 said:


> Yes exactly! I get messages like this all the time:
> 
> I'm a poor college student can you lower your price?
> 
> I would love to have this item but I can't afford your price bc I take care of my elderly father.
> 
> I want this item however I want a discount bc I'm a serious buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't understand why I am OBLIGATED to lower my prices for any of those reasons. It's such a waste of time and energy to even reply to these ppl that most of the time I just ignore them now.




People seem to think because they're dealing with a person and not a corporation that they have a shot at getting something for next to nothing. You wouldn't go into a retail store and ask an employee to use her discount to help you save some cash because you REALLY want an item but are so broke, would you? It's honestly the same thing to me. Personally, if a price is too high for me I don't buy it. The seller (usually) prices the item at the lowest price they are willing to sell for - I know I do when I sell.


----------



## NANI1972

I'm also over the "will you ship overnight?" When I answer yes and tell the buyer they will have to pay the difference in price for the overnight shipping,* I never hear from them again.* FFS So I'm suppose to rush to get your item shipped overnight bc it so imperative that you get it AND you want me to foot the bill for the extra $40-50 it will cost to post overnight?


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

I am into Longaberger baskets and liners.  I get annoyed when a seller lists an item and doesn't include any measurements.  Looking at a photo can be deceiving as to size.  Some sellers do get back to you with measurements, others don't.  

Some will also list 'medium size basket' .... Longaberger has a many medium baskets with all different measurements!


----------



## Lurvebags

megt10 said:


> Actually it is very possible for an item to be worn once. I have a lot of clothes and many of them were worn just one time before I gained too much weight to wear them.




+1

I've got items I've washed but never worn. 

New purchases go straight in the wash.


----------



## megt10

Lurvebags said:


> +1
> 
> I've got items I've washed but never worn.
> 
> New purchases go straight in the wash.



I do that with jeans but have learned the hard way to leave the tag on until I am sure I am going to wear it. I had a DVF dress that was new I never tried it on when I bought it because it was my normal size in a style I wear often. I cut the tags and hanger holders off put it on to go out and it was too small. I took it off and put it on sale. Had a similar one still with the tags that I was able to return to Nordstrom.


----------



## Demurepeacock

I have two!
1- no real description! Pictures don't show everything.

2- new without tags! Come on really, I always assume anything stated new without tags means it has been used at least 4-6 times!!!


----------



## puckettk

Demurepeacock said:


> I have two!
> 1- no real description! Pictures don't show everything.
> 
> 2- *new without tags!* Come on really, I always assume anything stated new without tags means it has been used at least 4-6 times!!!



To add to NWOT is "New with Defects."  More often than not the listed "defects" are just signs of use.


----------



## Lubina

- Items described as *rare *or* OOAK* aka "one of a kind" in the description and

- Items described as *rare *or* OOAK* aka "one of a kind", it's been offered 5x already and:
- there are 40 others currently offered on ebay or it can be purchased from a retailer
     - a $9.99 start price and no bidders
     - a $4,999 start price and no bidders (and you can buy it retail for $100 or less)
     - a $4,999 start price and no bidders (and there are 40 others currently offered on ebay for $100 or less)

- No measurements on items of clothes

- longwinded, term paper length descriptions written in 3 different colored supersized fonts, excessive exclamation points and smilies that tell you absolutely nothing about the item with. I don't care that an item is absolutely exquisite and an ideal addition to any collection or unlike anything you've ever seen or the you bought it as a gift for your boyfriend, but you broke up and you agonized over whether to give it to him and your cousin didn't want it blah, blah blah.


----------



## vanilla_latte

Had a wallet listed for sale where the leather was wearing off on the corners, where I clearly said in description: see pictures for damage on the corners. 5-6 Pictures from every angle. I think it said at least 3 times in the listing, please see pictures. Some ID10t buys it, then sends me a message "sorry I didnt realize the corners were worn, please cancel my transaction". 
WHAT!!!!!!!
Had another bag, sold for 1K, the person messages me ( AFTER winning it of course), going " I didnt realize you charge for shipping, can you ship it for free?" Really, you're paying $1000 for a purse and haggling about $10 shipping? I charge for shipping literally what the postage costs me. In the end she ended up messaging that her husband wouldn't let her buy the bag. Convenient. 
Our gene pool could use a little chlorine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jennie's Aunt said:


> People are so sensitive that no matter how nicely you would word it, they would take offense.
> 
> I feel you're better off blocking her.



I sold my item to a seemingly good buyer at a higher price than the time-waster. Just posted it and fingers crossed! Thank you again for sharing your thoughts with me!


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I sold my item to a seemingly good buyer at a higher price than the time-waster. Just posted it and fingers crossed! Thank you again for sharing your thoughts with me!



I hope this turns out to be an awesome sale and to a buyer who deserves your item.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jennie's Aunt said:


> I hope this turns out to be an awesome sale and to a buyer who deserves your item.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just got another new record of low ball offer! It's 10% of my asking price on a brand new very rare item! Yep they want a 90% discount. And they have only 2 feedback score where I said clearly in my listing that anybody with less than 10 feedback score must contact me before making offers. 

The only good thing about this is it made me realise that I forgot to set auto-reject on that listing. So I have now corrected it. And happily added them to my BBL!


----------



## Ceeyahd

My all time pet peeve... Sellers who describe the bag as carried once or twice, like new, or pristine or mint! I have discussed the 'mint' word use here before. The photos present the bag as described (mint being used loosely)' no flaws seen in photos, plenty of photos. This latest was a BIN or BO. I make an offer, receive a counter offer with a message from seller advising me that other similar bags are starting priced as twice as much.... Ok, there are always other higher priced bags as well as lower. There were two with lower starting priced auctions for same style, larger sized and different color bags... which I was bidding on. I was familiar with what was on ebay for this bag, her counter was fair enough to accept, since this bag was seldom carried and in mint condition. I received the bag and it is no where pristine or mint, in fairness I think the bag seems to show it's wear cause it is bronze metallic color.

Seemingly in my experience the use of the word MINT equals... Not. This the third time someone used that word for a bag that has been worn a lot. Now I have to decide to return, even if it was a decent price, as I will have to consider what I should do shine her up. Dealing with a return is so bothersome. I'm more bothered with the misleading description than the condition, as it is not trashed or damaged.... Just obviously carried many times, upon inspection. Maybe this color wears this way... Ugh.

I won one of the other auctions, received the bag and it is perfection, appears to have never been carried. Lucky me on this one... For less $$$ too. I try to even out the lucky buys for lower than usual prices against the less than stellar buys.


----------



## BV_fan

This is a new one for me: The seller sent my package (a shirt) in a thin black plastic bag. No box. Not even an envelope -17 days after I bought it!
She said she had a family emergency which may justify the delay, but the plastic bag? seriously?!?


----------



## Ceeyahd

BV_fan said:


> This is a new one for me: The seller sent my package (a shirt) in a thin black plastic bag. No box. Not even an envelope -17 days after I bought it!
> She said she had a family emergency which may justify the delay, but the plastic bag? seriously?!?



I hate bad packaging. Last year a received two packages from a repeat seller from full broken Lennox China. Seller didn't insure and packaging was a joke.


----------



## Millicat

When buying jewellery:  my pet peeve is sellers not stating the sizes of the jewellery they're selling.
Sizes and dimensions are so important when making your choice and having it included in the text really helps.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Potential buyers who don't decline counter offers. Seriously, if it's not within your budget, DECLINE! Grrrr


----------



## Asscher Cut

Increasing your bid by $1 each time I decline your low best offer. Ugh


----------



## ValentineNicole

Asscher Cut said:


> Increasing your bid by $1 each time I decline your low best offer. Ugh




Agreed. Or, if the item is $100, offering $10. Then when I counter with $50, offering $15. Really??


----------



## gazoo

Sellers that never respond to questions.  Grrrrrrr.


----------



## whateve

The way ebay traps sellers into paying more than they meant to. 

Like the time they had a special offering a free subtitle. When I renewed the listing, the subtitle was no longer free but I didn't realize it until later.

At the end of October, they had a special running for free 10 day listings with one free renewal. After the free renewal, the listings were set up to renew automatically one more time at a 30 cents per listing cost. I didn't realize it until several had already relisted.


----------



## Belen.E

Last week someone outbid me on a skirt. We went back and forth a few times until I lost. Flash forward to today, the item is relisted because they didn't pay. What!? You went through all that not to pay?


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> The way ebay traps sellers into paying more than they meant to.
> 
> *Like the time they had a special offering a free subtitle. When I renewed the listing, the subtitle was no longer free but I didn't realize it until later.*
> 
> At the end of October, they had a special running for free 10 day listings with one free renewal. After the free renewal, the listings were set up to renew automatically one more time at a 30 cents per listing cost. I didn't realize it until several had already relisted.



This has happened to me on several occasions, as well. It's frustrating because I never noticed until after the fact when relisting.


----------



## nastasja

Now they have sponsored ad banners on the App. eBay just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## whateve

There are ads showing on some postage labels printed through ebay. I cut that part off.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

When I have spent a lot of time to list lots of clothing items, which include group shots as well as a very detailed list of what you are receiving with complete measurements and sizing then get a question if I will sell one of those items by itself and what size is it??  Huh?  I wouldn't mind if it has sat on ebay for a while to do so but people really have no clue what kind of time and effort removing one item and re-listing all of it requires for a few dollars...no thanks and please just READ my listing...


----------



## tickedoffchick

I'm sure this has been said before but the sneaky way eBay jams up sellers by making "best offer" a default setting on the listing form. You have to remember to uncheck it.  And someone else mentioned the listing promotions that change after the first listing. 

I did notice in a couple of recent searches that they at least now disclose they're only showing "relevant" results and give you an option to look at "all results," which is good -- but do buyers really notice that? Especially when I'm in categories that don't offer free listings, it seems unfair that I'm paying for listing that some people won't see based on some algorithm that determines "relevance."


----------



## moxie799

I know this has been mentioned before but my latest purchase was a bad experience all around so I had to vent. One of my biggest pet peeves is sellers who are just plain 'bad'.... slow to ship, poor communicators (don't upload tracking, vague responses to messages), item poorly packaged and arrives SNAD...

In this case, when the item finally showed up (waited 1 week to ship after I paid; finally arrived 2 weeks after purchase).... It's a large leather satchel (16" x 10" x 6" or so) with a good amount of hardware - and it's SMUSHED into a padded envelope. Poor bag was scratched, cracked, & looked like it had been run _over_ by the USPS truck, not sitting in it.


----------



## ValentineNicole

*Buyers that argue with you when you cannot accept their best offer.* 


I have a pair of boots listed for $80.00 or best offer. A potential buyer puts in an offer for $35 with a note for "with shipping." I message her on ebay to gain understanding, and she says she is looking for free shipping. I tell her that unfortunately, I cannot do that price with free shipping, but I truly do appreciate her interest. 


This item would be going a long distance and will require pricey shipping.


She messages me back, "What do you mean you can't do free shipping for $35?? Are you shipping with the original box? Shipping shouldn't be expensive. Why can't you use flat rate?"


Now I'm frustrated. Yes, technically, I can use a flat rate box, pay $17.90 in shipping, lose $6 in ebay and paypal fees, and make about $10 on selling designer boots - but I can get more from Plato's closet for them at that price. I'm not gouging my prices - this item is a contemporary designer item. They cost over $200 - and retail was even more than that. I would have even been willing to accept $35 + shipping to clear my closet. Maybe I'm too sensitive, since you can't really read attitude in ebay messages... but why is it that some ebay buyers don't understand the concept of "I'm selling to make at least a few dollars on this item?" Why sell at all if I'm only selling to cover paypal and ebay fees and shipping?


----------



## BeenBurned

ValentineNicole said:


> *Buyers that argue with you when you cannot accept their best offer.*
> 
> 
> I have a pair of boots listed for $80.00 or best offer. A potential buyer puts in an offer for $35 with a note for "with shipping." I message her on ebay to gain understanding, and she says she is looking for free shipping. I tell her that unfortunately, I cannot do that price with free shipping, but I truly do appreciate her interest.
> 
> 
> This item would be going a long distance and will require pricey shipping.
> 
> 
> She messages me back, "What do you mean you can't do free shipping for $35?? Are you shipping with the original box? Shipping shouldn't be expensive. Why can't you use flat rate?"
> 
> 
> Now I'm frustrated. Yes, technically, I can use a flat rate box, pay $17.90 in shipping, lose $6 in ebay and paypal fees, and make about $10 on selling designer boots - but I can get more from Plato's closet for them at that price. I'm not gouging my prices - this item is a contemporary designer item. They cost over $200 - and retail was even more than that. I would have even been willing to accept $35 + shipping to clear my closet. Maybe I'm too sensitive, since you can't really read attitude in ebay messages... but why is it that some ebay buyers don't understand the concept of "I'm selling to make at least a few dollars on this item?" Why sell at all if I'm only selling to cover paypal and ebay fees and shipping?


I would have blocked her then responded that "I'm sorry I can't accept your offer. I hope you're able to find them from another seller at a price that's acceptable to you."

Sheesh!


----------



## Nikki_

ValentineNicole said:


> *Buyers that argue with you when you cannot accept their best offer.*
> 
> 
> I have a pair of boots listed for $80.00 or best offer. A potential buyer puts in an offer for $35 with a note for "with shipping." I message her on ebay to gain understanding, and she says she is looking for free shipping. I tell her that unfortunately, I cannot do that price with free shipping, but I truly do appreciate her interest.
> 
> 
> This item would be going a long distance and will require pricey shipping.
> 
> 
> She messages me back, "What do you mean you can't do free shipping for $35?? Are you shipping with the original box? Shipping shouldn't be expensive. Why can't you use flat rate?"
> 
> 
> Now I'm frustrated. Yes, technically, I can use a flat rate box, pay $17.90 in shipping, lose $6 in ebay and paypal fees, and make about $10 on selling designer boots - but I can get more from Plato's closet for them at that price. I'm not gouging my prices - this item is a contemporary designer item. They cost over $200 - and retail was even more than that. I would have even been willing to accept $35 + shipping to clear my closet. Maybe I'm too sensitive, since you can't really read attitude in ebay messages... but why is it that some ebay buyers don't understand the concept of "I'm selling to make at least a few dollars on this item?" Why sell at all if I'm only selling to cover paypal and ebay fees and shipping?



How ridiculous. 

I once had a buyer tell me that eBay is like a flea market and pricing should reflect that.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Ebay buyers have been watching too many pawn shows on cable! They seem to think all prices are negotiable even when there is no best offer listed. Most of my auctions are BIN with free shipping. I determine what I need to make for the item minus Ebay and PayPal fees and throw free shpg into the mix. I find some sellers really turn me off with exorbitant shpg charges. I still have people email me best offers. Anymore, if there is not enough of a profit margin, I am donating the item to charity. I'd rather have a tax write off vs the hassles on Ebay.


----------



## tannedsilk

chowlover2 said:


> I think Ebay buyers have been watching too many pawn shows on cable! They seem to think all prices are negotiable even when there is no best offer listed. Most of my auctions are BIN with free shipping. I determine what I need to make for the item minus Ebay and PayPal fees and throw free shpg into the mix. I find some sellers really turn me off with exorbitant shpg charges. I still have people email me best offers. Anymore, if there is not enough of a profit margin, I am donating the item to charity. I'd rather have a tax write off vs the hassles on Ebay.



This drives me nuts too!

Doesn't help that in the messaging screen ebay encourages them to submit an offer.


----------



## chowlover2

tannedsilk said:


> This drives me nuts too!
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help that in the messaging screen ebay encourages them to submit an offer.




Yes, Ebay is all about Ebay and their $$$!

You know what amazes me, last year I was selling loads around the holidays. A woman bought a nativity carousel from me, I traced it, and saw it was delivered. Next day, I get an email from the buyer that they have not received it. I contact Ebay, I am a power seller with 100% positive feedback, I take my selling seriously. They tell me that there is proof on USPS website it was delivered, and I am fine. I am not happy with this. I asked the postmaster at my local post office, and he said the buyer was trying to scam me for a refund. I did not get that vibe from my buyer. What Ebay doesn't know is that I am retired from Fedex after 22 yrs there, and I have seen it all! No matter how great a mail person or delivery driver is, they make occasional mistakes. Particularly when there is extra volume. They may have helpers who don't know the ins and outs of routes the way the regular drivers do. Mistakes happen every day! Finally I did something out of the box. I called the postmaster at the post office my package was routed too. He tells me he will contact the driver when she arrives. Next day my buyer dropped the claim as she received the package. I don't know where my package was for 24 hrs, was just very grateful they found it! I hate that the USPS is so adamant their drivers are perfect, they are not, no one is!


----------



## Belen.E

So far everything has gone wrong with my first purchase from a reseller/large volume Ebayer!

One of the items I bought was the wrong size. Fortunately she realized before posting and refunded me for the first item. I was a little bummed since it was an HG but I moved on. Now the second item is here and it has a hole! UGH! 

Now I have to begin the return process :storm: 

Question: Can I ask for the refund to cover my return shipping?


----------



## bunnyr

Belen.E said:


> So far everything has gone wrong with my first purchase from a reseller/large volume Ebayer!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the items I bought was the wrong size. Fortunately she realized before posting and refunded me for the first item. I was a little bummed since it was an HG but I moved on. Now the second item is here and it has a hole! UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to begin the return process :storm:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Can I ask for the refund to cover my return shipping?




eBay requires buyers to take care of shipping charges. But it doesn't hurt to ask the seller if they made a mistake.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I have been asked in the past 2 months to complete surveys about 2 items I sold for ebay.  Neither survey gives you a place to complain about what you don't like, there is only one open ended question for: "What did you like about selling this item?".  So essentially I'm completing surveys that only provide positive information for the most part, both items they selected are ones that the buyer has already left me positive feedback...interesting...


----------



## whateve

Why list items at best offer if you aren't going to respond to offers?


----------



## baglover1973

sellers that don't answer you when you have an issue, forcing you to open a claim and dragging it out....end result is the same.....just ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

Ebay's system that allows buyers to claim your item is fake or initiate a return for item not as described but doesn't allow them to withdraw the claim when they realize they are mistaken.


----------



## Belen.E

Thank you bunnyr! This is my first Ebay return! Depending on the return cost, I may just keep it and repair myself seeing as it is an easy fix for me. And I already have the thread since I repaired a different item in the same color.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Nikki_ said:


> How ridiculous.
> 
> I once had a buyer tell me that eBay is like a flea market and pricing should reflect that.


Of course buyers think eBay is a flea market - even as eBay is trying desperately to change its image to that of a retail site like Amazon and Overstock, where the customer is always right. It's like the worst of both worlds for sellers now.


----------



## kellyhp

UGH. I have a seller that didn't get what she wanted for her auction and has been slow to ship. USPS has her creating the label at 5:45 PM 12-03 and she's claiming she had USPS pick it up before 3PM 12-03. *Before* she printed the label. It finally shipped 12-05, after I contacted her and asked what was going on.
Just say you were too busy to ship, don't tell me stories, please. 
It makes me very wary of her.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> UGH. I have a seller that didn't get what she wanted for her auction and has been slow to ship. USPS has her creating the label at 5:45 PM 12-03 and she's claiming she had USPS pick it up before 3PM 12-03. *Before* she printed the label. It finally shipped 12-05, after I contacted her and asked what was going on.
> Just say you were too busy to ship, don't tell me stories, please.
> It makes me very wary of her.


Maybe she is in a different time zone than you and it was before 3 PM for her but 6 PM for you. My post office doesn't scan items on pick up so sometimes they don't look like they've been mailed for days even though they were shipped immediately.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> Maybe she is in a different time zone than you and it was before 3 PM for her but 6 PM for you. My post office doesn't scan items on pick up so sometimes they don't look like they've been mailed for days even though they were shipped immediately.



That's good to know about the scanning delay! I've considered having packages picked up and that gives me another reason as a seller to carry it in myself and get a receipt. I had a terrible experience the *only* time I did not insist USPS scan my package then and there and give me a receipt. I had never had a problem before, they were busy, and they had told me repeatedly if I didn't want to wait I could just put it on the counter with the other packages -so I figured what the heck. 
It went all over America after sitting at a random (not my local PO, also a regional processing facility) sort facility for 5 days, unscanned. After being scanned it bounced to 3 different regions. It took 2 weeks and was priority mail. USPS's explination was "it was tossed into the wrong bin" smh. It was stressful so I get a receipt every time (not much but proof I actually shipped when I say I ship). USPS has been satisfactory for me with that one exception.

She's in my time zone and it just seems fishy she waited a few days to print a label to start with, then time discrepancy... idk, I will feel much better when it arrives and I can inspect. It was a really great deal, imo.  
I shouldn't be so negative and suspicious.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> That's good to know about the scanning delay! I've considered having packages picked up and that gives me another reason as a seller to carry it in myself and get a receipt. I had a terrible experience the *only* time I did not insist USPS scan my package then and there and give me a receipt. I had never had a problem before, they were busy, and they had told me repeatedly if I didn't want to wait I could just put it on the counter with the other packages -so I figured what the heck.
> It went all over America after sitting at a random (not my local PO, also a regional processing facility) sort facility for 5 days, unscanned. After being scanned it bounced to 3 different regions. It took 2 weeks and was priority mail. USPS's explination was "it was tossed into the wrong bin" smh. It was stressful so I get a receipt every time (not much but proof I actually shipped when I say I ship). USPS has been satisfactory for me with that one exception.
> 
> She's in my time zone and it just seems fishy she waited a few days to print a label to start with, then time discrepancy... idk, I will feel much better when it arrives and I can inspect. It was a really great deal, imo.
> I shouldn't be so negative and suspicious.


My post office won't scan prepaid labels even if I take them to the post office. The only way I can  get proof of mailing is to buy my postage at the post office, but then I don't get the online discount and uploaded tracking, so there is no solution. I worry a lot when I have packages that don't show up in the system for days but so far they all show up eventually. I just had one disappear for a week after it left the distribution center. It was supposed to be delivered on Dec. 2. Today it finally reached the correct city and now the tracking says "on time expected delivery date Dec. 6." Of course it isn't on time when 2 day priority took 8 days! How convenient to be able to change the expected delivery date and call it on time! I hope the recipient will realize it isn't my fault.


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> Maybe she is in a different time zone than you and it was before 3 PM for her but 6 PM for you. My post office doesn't scan items on pick up so sometimes they don't look like they've been mailed for days even though they were shipped immediately.





whateve said:


> My post office won't scan prepaid labels even if I take them to the post office. The only way I can  get proof of mailing is to buy my postage at the post office, but then I don't get the online discount and uploaded tracking, so there is no solution. I worry a lot when I have packages that don't show up in the system for days but so far they all show up eventually. I just had one disappear for a week after it left the distribution center. It was supposed to be delivered on Dec. 2. Today it finally reached the correct city and now the tracking says "on time expected delivery date Dec. 6." Of course it isn't on time when 2 day priority took 8 days! How convenient to be able to change the expected delivery date and call it on time! I hope the recipient will realize it isn't my fault.



I totally understand the stress of it not showing in the system as a buyer and a seller, especially as a seller, because you are looking at potential income loss and negative feedback through no fault of your own. I hope your buyer is understanding.
That's caca they won't scan and give you a receipt! I would call the USPS 800# and complain about your branch because from what I have been told you are not asking them to do anything special. It is part of your business. You receive a discount *because* it is a business account (which helps them tremendously, hence the discount)! I've spoken with clerks in numerous locations (I've lived all over the US) and you have a right to that receipt. It is the only proof you have that you sent something. You could print all sorts of labels, never ship, and try and claim the insurance the way they have it set up for you. 

Currently I live between 2 POs and once I mistakenly took a package to the one .1 miles closer to me. It is so small and their only business is the federal prison... so they only send out mail on Wednesdays, doesn't matter to them if it is priority mail. WTH?!?!?! At least it was personal and not eBay. 
I actually drive to another PO that is 5 miles further than the closest 2 because it goes directly to a processing facility as opposed to a sort facility first, which then sends it to the processing facility, which adds an extra 12-24 hours on the delivery (I'm crazy, I know). But it makes me feel better that it is being handled less and that branch is super nice but is tiny (like they all are in my area) and has crappy hours. I have actually called and reported them as a great facility with helpful, friendly employees because it services such a small number of people they will shut it down eventually. 
The largest PO in my area doesn't like to scan and is always trying to have me just leave it. I avoid them at all costs despite it being more convenient (like combining a trip to PO and grocery store etc) for me because I worry they will "mistakenly" put it in the wrong bin since I'm irritating them by wanting to see it scanned and get a receipt. I've been tempted to report them but my husband already did. He gets really mad when any PO location won't scan and he's been to a few that would rather waste more time arguing with him than it would take to scan it and give him the receipt! He's like that now because of the nightmare where they never scanned the package and sent it out randomly that I mentioned earlier. Too much stress! Don't even get me started on FedHex or UPS. 

I do hope your buyer is understanding about the delay. Things are rough (and often unfair) on sellers between feeBay and the delivery services. Hope it works out in your favor, Whateve.


----------



## tickedoffchick

whateve said:


> My post office won't scan prepaid labels even if I take them to the post office. The only way I can  get proof of mailing is to buy my postage at the post office, but then I don't get the online discount and uploaded tracking, so there is no solution. I worry a lot when I have packages that don't show up in the system for days but so far they all show up eventually. I just had one disappear for a week after it left the distribution center. It was supposed to be delivered on Dec. 2. Today it finally reached the correct city and now the tracking says "on time expected delivery date Dec. 6." Of course it isn't on time when 2 day priority took 8 days! How convenient to be able to change the expected delivery date and call it on time! I hope the recipient will realize it isn't my fault.


That's crazy that your local post office won't scan pre-paid labels! Makes me think something is up with that location. Are there other post offices within a reasonable distance that you could use? (You can actually change the zip code your item is being shipped from on the eBay form - i do this a lot because the post office in my town doesn't open until 9 but the one near my office opens at 8:30).


----------



## whateve

tickedoffchick said:


> That's crazy that your local post office won't scan pre-paid labels! Makes me think something is up with that location. Are there other post offices within a reasonable distance that you could use? (You can actually change the zip code your item is being shipped from on the eBay form - i do this a lot because the post office in my town doesn't open until 9 but the one near my office opens at 8:30).


There isn't a post office in my zip code. They converted it to a non-customer facility years ago. There is only one main post office in town. It is super crowded and parking is terrible. The reason they won't scan is that there is always a long line there and they don't want to make people have to wait longer for something they don't consider essential.


----------



## misskris03

whateve said:


> There isn't a post office in my zip code. They converted it to a non-customer facility years ago. There is only one main post office in town. It is super crowded and parking is terrible. The reason they won't scan is that there is always a long line there and they don't want to make people have to wait longer for something they don't consider essential.



Wow, that sucks


----------



## kellyhp

whateve said:


> There isn't a post office in my zip code. They converted it to a non-customer facility years ago. There is only one main post office in town. It is super crowded and parking is terrible. The reason they won't scan is that there is always a long line there and they don't want to make people have to wait longer for something they don't consider essential.



That's an unfortunate situation because you don't have any choices. 
I would definitely call because they should scan no matter what and the powers that be should know how busy and understaffed your branch is and do something about it. You probably aren't the only one in your area having a hard time. 
You only have 2 choices, drop off or pick up, and neither are scanned in a timely way which hurts you as a seller. I would call and ask what can be done to have your packages scanned as soon as they leave your possession. From what I was told your local mail person is supposed to scan as soon as it is picked up. 
Your situation is frustrating me!
Next time I am at the PO I will ask what you can do or what can be done because it isn't fair to you at all. You're their customer and they aren't meeting their agreed obligations at all. SMH.


----------



## whateve

kellyhp said:


> That's an unfortunate situation because you don't have any choices.
> I would definitely call because they should scan no matter what and the powers that be should know how busy and understaffed your branch is and do something about it. You probably aren't the only one in your area having a hard time.
> You only have 2 choices, drop off or pick up, and neither are scanned in a timely way which hurts you as a seller. I would call and ask what can be done to have your packages scanned as soon as they leave your possession. From what I was told your local mail person is supposed to scan as soon as it is picked up.
> Your situation is frustrating me!
> Next time I am at the PO I will ask what you can do or what can be done because it isn't fair to you at all. You're their customer and they aren't meeting their agreed obligations at all. SMH.


One time there was a substitute who picked up my packages and he scanned them immediately. The next day my regular mailman came to my door to ask if the pickup was done correctly, because he hadn't filed the pickup sheet correctly. I told him how happy I was with the immediate scan but it didn't make an impression. I don't want to make waves because it might hurt the good relationship I have with my mailman. He lets me leave a note in my mailbox if I have packages to pick up if I didn't do the online request in time.

So far, it hasn't hurt me on my dashboard. Sometimes there will be a temporary defect but as soon as the package is delivered, it goes away.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> There isn't a post office in my zip code. They converted it to a non-customer facility years ago. There is only one main post office in town. It is super crowded and parking is terrible. The reason they won't scan is that there is always a long line there and they don't want to make people have to wait longer for something they don't consider essential.




How about scheduling a pickup? It's free as long as it is made during your regular mail delivery. I live around the corner from the PO, but with Christmas lines can be long. And my little PO wants you to wait for a scan slip, so obviously no consistency from PO to PO. Last year I was selling a lot ( this year nothing as I am recovering from spine surgery ) and was on the USPS website when I discovered the pickup. It was the greatest thing ever! 

Does anyone tip their mailman? I never thought about it til I worked in Philly as a FedEx courier. You run into lots of mailmen in your travels, and they are a happy bunch around the holidays as in the city they rake in the tips. I live in the suburbs and never thought about it. I started tipping my mail person, and boy, does she go above and beyond for me. Best thing I ever did. And since I shipped out a lot last year I tipped extra. It's worth it, no waste of gas or my time.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> How about scheduling a pickup? It's free as long as it is made during your regular mail delivery. I live around the corner from the PO, but with Christmas lines can be long. And my little PO wants you to wait for a scan slip, so obviously no consistency from PO to PO. Last year I was selling a lot ( this year nothing as I am recovering from spine surgery ) and was on the USPS website when I discovered the pickup. It was the greatest thing ever!
> 
> Does anyone tip their mailman? I never thought about it til I worked in Philly as a FedEx courier. You run into lots of mailmen in your travels, and they are a happy bunch around the holidays as in the city they rake in the tips. I live in the suburbs and never thought about it. I started tipping my mail person, and boy, does she go above and beyond for me. Best thing I ever did. And since I shipped out a lot last year I tipped extra. It's worth it, no waste of gas or my time.


Yes, I have all my packages picked up. If I had to wait in line at the post office, I doubt I would want to sell much on ebay this time of year.

I've thought about tipping my mailman but I don't know what is appropriate.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> Yes, I have all my packages picked up. If I had to wait in line at the post office, I doubt I would want to sell much on ebay this time of year.
> 
> I've thought about tipping my mailman but I don't know what is appropriate.




I think it's the thought that counts. I give mine $50, but I live in the country, and my mailbox is about 1000 ft from my house ( my house is on top of a hill ) when I have signature required pkgs she signs for them for me ( she has my permission ) and brings them up to the house. I can always tell when she is on vacation as I get those peach slips to pick up my pkgs! I gave extra last year because I was selling a lot on Ebay, sometimes 6 boxes or more a day. The UPS guy got a $25 gift card to Wawa that is around the corner ( think an improved version of a 7/11, good fast food, coffee, candy, etc ) he doesn't do half as much as my mail lady does, but he has to walk up my driveway ( he is allowed to bring truck but won't ) My mail lady says I'm her fav customer, so I am guessing nobody tips in the suburbs. Like I said, I never thought about it til I worked in the city, and at FedEx we got tips and gifts as well. A little bit of $$ goes along way. If I lived in a city apt, $10 would be fine, or a gift card.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> I think it's the thought that counts. I give mine $50, but I live in the country, and my mailbox is about 1000 ft from my house ( my house is on top of a hill ) when I have signature required pkgs she signs for them for me ( she has my permission ) and brings them up to the house. I can always tell when she is on vacation as I get those peach slips to pick up my pkgs! I gave extra last year because I was selling a lot on Ebay, sometimes 6 boxes or more a day. The UPS guy got a $25 gift card to Wawa that is around the corner ( think an improved version of a 7/11, good fast food, coffee, candy, etc ) he doesn't do half as much as my mail lady does, but he has to walk up my driveway ( he is allowed to bring truck but won't ) My mail lady says I'm her fav customer, so I am guessing nobody tips in the suburbs. Like I said, I never thought about it til I worked in the city, and at FedEx we got tips and gifts as well. A little bit of $$ goes along way. If I lived in a city apt, $10 would be fine, or a gift card.


Thanks! We used to live in the country. Our mail was delivered by highway carrier rather than post office employees. When the UPS guy came, he would often stay and talk. I think we were at the end of his route.

I bet no one tips around here. I think a gift card would be more appropriate than money.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> Thanks! We used to live in the country. Our mail was delivered by highway carrier rather than post office employees. When the UPS guy came, he would often stay and talk. I think we were at the end of his route.
> 
> I bet no one tips around here. I think a gift card would be more appropriate than money.




I loved getting gift cards! Free lunches!


----------



## kellyhp

I think a gift card would be nice. It certainly won't hurt!


----------



## chowlover2

I follow Martha on Twitter, today she posted her holiday tipping guide. Martha says a gift worth up to $20.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> I follow Martha on Twitter, today she posted her holiday tipping guide. Martha says a gift worth up to $20.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## moxie799

I just heard on the news here that USPS prohibits 'tipping' - you can't give cash or gift cards to mail carriers, and if you do give a gift, it has to be valued at less than $20..... That's kind of disappointing - I'd rather give my guy cash (and more than $20)-- as he goes above and beyond with pick-ups and deliveries, and many times it's in really cruddy weather. Hmm....


----------



## pinkhamster

moxie799 said:


> I just heard on the news here that USPS prohibits 'tipping' - you can't give cash or gift cards to mail carriers, and if you do give a gift, it has to be valued at less than $20..... That's kind of disappointing - I'd rather give my guy cash (and more than $20)-- as he goes above and beyond with pick-ups and deliveries, and many times it's in really cruddy weather. Hmm....



Its been technically prohibited for as long as I can remember and I know several people who have ignored it for many many years.

I know growing up my family got the mail carrier a box of chocolates...


----------



## chowlover2

moxie799 said:


> I just heard on the news here that USPS prohibits 'tipping' - you can't give cash or gift cards to mail carriers, and if you do give a gift, it has to be valued at less than $20..... That's kind of disappointing - I'd rather give my guy cash (and more than $20)-- as he goes above and beyond with pick-ups and deliveries, and many times it's in really cruddy weather. Hmm....




What happens on the road stays on the road. Bosses have no idea whether the mailcarrier gets cash or gifts. It was like that at FedEx, you just don't blab about it in the workplace. What happens between you and your customer stays between you and your customer. I give my girl cash as she goes above and beyond.


----------



## BeenBurned

moxie799 said:


> I just heard on the news here that USPS prohibits 'tipping' - you can't give cash or gift cards to mail carriers, and if you do give a gift, it has to be valued at less than $20..... That's kind of disappointing - I'd rather give my guy cash (and more than $20)-- as he goes above and beyond with pick-ups and deliveries, and many times it's in really cruddy weather. Hmm....


That's true but I have never had my mailman decline his gift. I also bring cookies or brownies to the postal workers at the local USPS branch. When I ship packages after my mailman has come and gone, I like to get them out the same day and the people at the post office are really helpful.


----------



## anthrosphere

When your listing is about to end, and the watchers list begins to increase. But the bids stay at 0. Then your listing gets unsold. Pisses me off.


----------



## beekmanhill

moxie799 said:


> I just heard on the news here that USPS prohibits 'tipping' - you can't give cash or gift cards to mail carriers, and if you do give a gift, it has to be valued at less than $20..... That's kind of disappointing - I'd rather give my guy cash (and more than $20)-- as he goes above and beyond with pick-ups and deliveries, and many times it's in really cruddy weather. Hmm....



My guy gladly accepts a cash gift of more than $20 in a Christmas card.  In fact I gave him his Christmas gift last evening, rather early, because he'd been out all day in the horrible weather, and I had a package for him to mail.  He had a big smile on his face, and didn't mention anything about policy.    He is so good with my packages; the tracking will always show up in the system that evening when I give onet to him.  When I mail at the local PO kiosk, the tracking might not show up for a couple of days.

Before I sold on eBay, I used to give a token $10 because I never had any special requests.  Now I think he deserves more.


----------



## beekmanhill

anthrosphere said:


> When your listing is about to end, and the watchers list begins to increase. But the bids stay at 0. Then your listing gets unsold. Pisses me off.



I can never figure that out...........I get annoyed too, although I shouldn't.  Its just part of eBay.  I watch quite a few things too, just to get a feel of prices.


----------



## moxie799

pinkhamster said:


> Its been technically prohibited for as long as I can remember and I know several people who have ignored it for many many years.
> I know growing up my family got the mail carrier a box of chocolates...





chowlover2 said:


> What happens on the road stays on the road. Bosses have no idea whether the mailcarrier gets cash or gifts. It was like that at FedEx, you just don't blab about it in the workplace. What happens between you and your customer stays between you and your customer. I give my girl cash as she goes above and beyond.





BeenBurned said:


> That's true but I have never had my mailman decline his gift. I also bring cookies or brownies to the postal workers at the local USPS branch. When I ship packages after my mailman has come and gone, I like to get them out the same day and the people at the post office are really helpful.





beekmanhill said:


> My guy gladly accepts a cash gift of more than $20 in a Christmas card.  In fact I gave him his Christmas gift last evening, rather early, because he'd been out all day in the horrible weather, and I had a package for him to mail.  He had a big smile on his face, and didn't mention anything about policy.    He is so good with my packages; the tracking will always show up in the system that evening when I give onet to him.  When I mail at the local PO kiosk, the tracking might not show up for a couple of days.
> 
> Before I sold on eBay, I used to give a token $10 because I never had any special requests.  Now I think he deserves more.



Good to know.... Thanks for the input, everyone!!  I didn't want to get my carrier into trouble, but now that I know what you all do for your carriers, it doesn't sound like as much of risk for mine. So hey, if I happen to drop some cash in or near the mailbox, and he happens to find it.... no big deal!


----------



## luv2run41

I am so mad.  I won an item that had 5.00 shipping listed and just received the invoice for 40.00 shipping! I don't think this is fair.  The seller should have realized it would cost much more to ship the item with insurance and I feel strongly that I shipping should not be recalculated after the sale unless that is mentioned before.  WOW, so mad


----------



## beekmanhill

luv2run41 said:


> I am so mad.  I won an item that had 5.00 shipping listed and just received the invoice for 40.00 shipping! I don't think this is fair.  The seller should have realized it would cost much more to ship the item with insurance and I feel strongly that I shipping should not be recalculated after the sale unless that is mentioned before.  WOW, so mad



I did not know the seller could do that.   I'm certain other people here will know.  I always eat the insurance fee myself, as a seller.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> I did not know the seller could do that.   I'm certain other people here will know.  I always eat the insurance fee myself, as a seller.




I eat the insurance fee myself as well as a seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> I am so mad.  I won an item that had 5.00 shipping listed and just received the invoice for 40.00 shipping! I don't think this is fair.  The seller should have realized it would cost much more to ship the item with insurance and I feel strongly that I shipping should not be recalculated after the sale unless that is mentioned before.  WOW, so mad





beekmanhill said:


> I did not know the seller could do that.   I'm certain other people here will know.  I always eat the insurance fee myself, as a seller.


It's not allowed. 

Send the seller a link to the policy and if she doesn't charge you what her listing stated, report her: 


http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html




Terms and conditionsIt's important that you clearly specify the terms and conditions of the sale in your listing so that buyers know what to expect.
*What to do*
                                 You're required to include the following details in your listing:


Forms of payment you accept

Return policy

Restocking fee, if applicable

*Shipping method, costs, and other information*

Taxes and any applicable government imposed fees (such as electronic waste disposal fees)

Terms of the transaction

 *You're required to meet the expectations you've set in your listing. *

^^^^ This means she can't charge more than stated in the listing. (She IS allowed to charge less and/or to upgrade shipping method.


----------



## luv2run41

BeenBurned said:


> It's not allowed.
> 
> Send the seller a link to the policy and if she doesn't charge you what her listing stated, report her:
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html
> 
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/help/infohubs/images/imgNaviArrowDwn_12x12.gifTerms and conditionsIt's important that you clearly specify the terms and conditions of the sale in your listing so that buyers know what to expect.
> *What to do*
> You're required to include the following details in your listing:
> 
> 
> Forms of payment you accept
> Return policy
> Restocking fee, if applicable
> *Shipping method, costs, and other information*
> Taxes and any applicable government imposed fees (such as electronic waste disposal fees)
> Terms of the transaction
> *You're required to meet the expectations you've set in your listing. *
> 
> ^^^^ This means she can't charge more than stated in the listing. (She IS allowed to charge less and/or to upgrade shipping method.


Thank you so much  I really appreciate you taking the time to help


----------



## chicinthecity777

Low ball offer with reason that "other listings are cheaper etc. " hey, guess what, you are free to buy the cheaper ones! (My is an as new LV item below retail. )


----------



## whateve

I hate the low ball offers that act like they are doing you a favor taking it off your hands. I get messages like this, "if your item doesn't sell, I can give you $75 for it." If I wanted to get rid of it that bad, I would just give it to charity.


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyer was watching my listing which was priced at $100 with either $19 USPS or $14 FedEx shipping. The listing ended and now she asks me if I was willing to relist it again, but with free shipping. I told her that it won't be relisted. Oh well, her loss.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I hate the low ball offers that act like they are doing you a favor taking it off your hands. I get messages like this, "if your item doesn't sell, I can give you $75 for it." If I wanted to get rid of it that bad, I would just give it to charity.




Truth!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

whateve said:


> I hate the low ball offers that act like they are doing you a favor taking it off your hands. I get messages like this, "if your item doesn't sell, I can give you $75 for it." If I wanted to get rid of it that bad, I would just give it to charity.




Ugh I second this as well. It's beyond irritating to ask if my price is firm, yes it is that is why I started the auction at that price.


----------



## StylishFarmer

OMG, low ball offers ...

I got this message today from a buyer. She offered around 40% of the listed price. I recountered with 60% and no free postage ( well under $15) 

Hiya,
thanks for getting back to me. i really appreciate it.
unfortunately, your offer is out of my budget.
let me know if you could reduce and im more than happy to review.
thanks.



She is happy to review it? Umm, NO, go away!


----------



## JustAgUrL

luv2run41 said:


> I am so mad.  I won an item that had 5.00 shipping listed and just received the invoice for 40.00 shipping! I don't think this is fair.  The seller should have realized it would cost much more to ship the item with insurance and I feel strongly that I shipping should not be recalculated after the sale unless that is mentioned before.  WOW, so mad





are you also in the USA?? 
and the seller is in the USA???

I am just curious, lately, I have seen 
some really HIGH domestic shipping prices in ebay USA


----------



## luv2run41

JustAgUrL said:


> are you also in the USA??
> and the seller is in the USA???
> 
> I am just curious, lately, I have seen
> some really HIGH domestic shipping prices in ebay USA


The seller and I am both in the US.  In fact he is only one state away.


----------



## Tsundere

One-line descriptions.... "Clean and barely used." 
Ok so what CONDITION is it in? Any marks?? Smells?? Ugh....

Super overpriced shipping!!!


----------



## nastasja

whateve said:


> i hate the low ball offers that act like they are doing you a favor taking it off your hands. I get messages like this, "if your item doesn't sell, i can give you $75 for it." if i wanted to get rid of it that bad, i would just give it to charity.




+1000


----------



## jorton

I just recently made an offer on a bag and the seller haven't responded to the offer and now it's going to expire. How hard is it? Either accept or deny it. I have a feeling they are just gonna let it expire because they don't want to offend me but really!?!? It's ebay. Also if it's denied I want to put in another offer. Also don't put something up as "or best offer" if in reality you are just hoping for selling it for the buy it now price.So annoying.


----------



## whateve

jorton said:


> I just recently made an offer on a bag and the seller haven't responded to the offer and now it's going to expire. How hard is it? Either accept or deny it. I have a feeling they are just gonna let it expire because they don't want to offend me but really!?!? It's ebay. Also if it's denied I want to put in another offer. Also don't put something up as "or best offer" if in reality you are just hoping for selling it for the buy it now price.So annoying.


This happened to me recently and the seller just let it expire. I didn't offer an unreasonable amount but the BIN price was pretty reasonable as it was. This is what I think may have happened: I've noticed often when I'm setting up a listing or renewing a listing, ebay defaults to "best offer." I always have to change it. Maybe the seller didn't realize the listing was set to best offer and didn't know why she was getting offers.


----------



## beekmanhill

I felt so good the other day.  A buyer was lowballing me on a pricey item and telling me how she could pay through paypal and I'd avoid eBay fees, etc.   I swear she mailed me four times about the item.  I was firm everytime that I was not lowering my price even if it didn't sell (it was BIN) and I was selling through eBay.    The item sold to someone else (I was so happy) and then original mailer mails me immediately offering me $200 MORE than my BIN price.   I wanted to mail and say "you snooze, you lose," but I refrained.


----------



## restricter

Just got lucky and sold an item as a BIN. The newbie buyer included a note, "Please send SAP" but didn't pay.  Still waiting...


----------



## beekmanhill

restricter said:


> Just got lucky and sold an item as a BIN. The newbie buyer included a note, "Please send SAP" but didn't pay.  Still waiting...


But send it anyway, sigh.


----------



## whateve

Buyers that send FYI messages such as "I bought the same bag for $75 in 1995." Your point is?


----------



## Tsundere

When people try to use as many tags on a listing as they can.... It probably bothers me more than it should.
I'm weird. 

  Example, a LV NF purse is suddenly some long-winded "Louis Vuitton Paris Neverfull Neverful Tote Purse Handbag Designer Clutch Hobo Wallet Leather Monogram New Mint Vintage Speedy Alma Messenger Trendy Hipster" you know what I mean, they're out there!!! The infamous tote wallet clutch purse handbag hobos!!


----------



## Tsundere

jorton said:


> I just recently made an offer on a bag and the seller haven't responded to the offer and now it's going to expire. How hard is it? Either accept or deny it. I have a feeling they are just gonna let it expire because they don't want to offend me but really!?!? It's ebay. Also if it's denied I want to put in another offer. Also don't put something up as "or best offer" if in reality you are just hoping for selling it for the buy it now price.So annoying.


Yes, please. Just deny me and I'll try again. Chances are this wasn't actually my best offer and won't give up with one "No". Some of us buyers are reasonable!


----------



## whateve

Tsundere said:


> When people try to use as many tags on a listing as they can.... It probably bothers me more than it should.
> I'm weird.
> 
> Example, a LV NF purse is suddenly some long-winded "Louis Vuitton Paris Neverfull Neverful Tote Purse Handbag Designer Clutch Hobo Wallet Leather Monogram New Mint Vintage Speedy Alma Messenger Trendy Hipster" you know what I mean, they're out there!!! The infamous tote wallet clutch purse handbag hobos!!


Once I sold a designer sweater and didn't use the word "sweater" in the title. It was a cardigan so I used "cardigan." I sold it at auction for much less than it should have sold. (The buyer was thrilled!) It wasn't until later that I figured out it didn't show up in a search for "sweater" because it wasn't in the title. Now I understand why sellers use all those keywords. If I'm selling something that is gray, I'll put both "gray" and "grey" in the title because I don't know if ebay's search program automatically comes up with both spellings.


----------



## bunnyr

whateve said:


> once i sold a designer sweater and didn't use the word "sweater" in the title. It was a cardigan so i used "cardigan." i sold it at auction for much less than it should have sold. (the buyer was thrilled!) it wasn't until later that i figured out it didn't show up in a search for "sweater" because it wasn't in the title. Now i understand why sellers use all those keywords. If i'm selling something that is gray, i'll put both "gray" and "grey" in the title because i don't know if ebay's search program automatically comes up with both spellings.




+1


----------



## BeenBurned

jorton said:


> I just recently made an offer on a bag and the seller haven't responded to the offer and now it's going to expire. How hard is it? Either accept or deny it. I have a feeling they are just gonna let it expire because they don't want to offend me but really!?!? It's ebay. Also if it's denied I want to put in another offer. Also don't put something up as "or best offer" if in reality you are just hoping for selling it for the buy it now price.So annoying.


I literally just had this happen. 

I made an offer on something. My offer was a couple dollars more than the item is selling for (based on completeds). After a few hours of not getting accepted or declined, I placed a bid on the same item from another seller, ended up winning that item for less than my offer price on the first and I still haven't heard from the original seller. 

And now, if the first seller accepts the offer, I'll be obligated to pay for it and will end up with 2 of the same electronics item that I only want one of.


----------



## nastasja

BeenBurned said:


> And now, if the first seller accepts the offer, I'll be obligated to pay for it and will end up with 2 of the same electronics item that I only want one of.




You can use the Best Offer 'retraction form' to cancel before they respond.


----------



## Tsundere

whateve said:


> Once I sold a designer sweater and didn't use the word "sweater" in the title. It was a cardigan so I used "cardigan." I sold it at auction for much less than it should have sold. (The buyer was thrilled!) It wasn't until later that I figured out it didn't show up in a search for "sweater" because it wasn't in the title. Now I understand why sellers use all those keywords. If I'm selling something that is gray, I'll put both "gray" and "grey" in the title because I don't know if ebay's search program automatically comes up with both spellings.


Oh no no I totally get when it's necessary! 
I have actually seen many listings not too far off from the crazy long one I posted which is what I meant. It makes sense to post what the item is, but it's a little much when you type in a bunch of tags just to show up in everyone's searches. Like a designer brand of sunglasses and having types of handbags listed in the title, when you're really just selling the glasses. 

Sounds normal to have a title with Sweater and Cardigan. :$


----------



## megt10

Tsundere said:


> Yes, please. Just deny me and I'll try again. Chances are this wasn't actually my best offer and won't give up with one "No". Some of us buyers are reasonable!



Totally agree. Happened to me with an expensive watch I was interested in. They contacted me after it didn't sell for their price. They were too late I bought a different one from another seller. They lost 14,000 by not responding.


----------



## BeenBurned

killerlife said:


> You can use the Best Offer 'retraction form' to cancel before they respond.


Thanks. Just did it.


----------



## jorton

So I messaged the seller who let my best offer expire. A user on here suggested maybe the seller might not have realized the item was up for "or best offer". I asked the seller if they were aware there were offers and I would appreciate if they respond to the offers. Well, still no response! So rude.

Another one of my biggest pet peeves on eBay is when sellers relist an item like FIVE times but don't ever lower the price. I am constantly watching items that don't sell and I'd be willing to buy if the price were lowered by £5-10. I keep watching items hoping for the sellers to lower the price when they relist but nope. I know you can do auto relist but I'm not sure some sellers pay attention. Obviously if you have to relist more than twice, people are not interested in the item or price. Personally as a seller if I had to relist I would lower the price to sell the item.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jorton said:


> So I messaged the seller who let my best offer expire. A user on here suggested maybe the seller might not have realized the item was up for "or best offer". I asked the seller if they were aware there were offers and I would appreciate if they respond to the offers. Well, still no response! So rude.
> 
> Another one of my biggest pet peeves on eBay is when sellers relist an item like FIVE times but don't ever lower the price. I am constantly watching items that don't sell and I'd be willing to buy if the price were lowered by £5-10. I keep watching items hoping for the sellers to lower the price when they relist but nope. I know you can do auto relist but I'm not sure some sellers pay attention. Obviously if you have to relist more than twice, people are not interested in the item or price. Personally as a seller if I had to relist I would lower the price to sell the item.



Not necessarily. It all depends on how desperate the seller wants to sell the item. I re-list without lowering my price but I do have a BO option. I have done this many many times and achieved my desired prices. I am a casual seller and don't need the money for anything. I once sold a rather expensive Hermes shawl after listing it for 10 months and it ended with a bidding war and was sold for more than I asked for.


----------



## megt10

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not necessarily. It all depends on how desperate the seller wants to sell the item. I re-list without lowering my price but I do have a BO option. I have done this many many times and achieved my desired prices. I am a casual seller and don't need the money for anything. I once sold a rather expensive Hermes shawl after listing it for 10 months and it ended with a bidding war and was sold for more than I asked for.



+1 I rarely lower my prices as I think they are more than fair already and I have a BO option as well. I have a lot of things listed and would like for them to sell so that I have more room in my closet, but there is only so low that I am willing to go.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> +1 I rarely lower my prices as I think they are more than fair already and I have a BO option as well. I have a lot of things listed and would like for them to sell so that I have more room in my closet, but there is only so low that I am willing to go.



Exactly this. Mine are all fairly priced well below retail. My intention is if I don't sell an item above a certain amount, I'd rather keep it or gift it or send it to charity shop.


----------



## megt10

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Exactly this. Mine are all fairly priced well below retail. My intention is if I don't sell an item above a certain amount, I'd rather keep it or gift it or send it to charity shop.



I feel the same way. I have given bags to friends that didn't sell for the price I was asking. That brought me a lot more joy than the money I was being offered.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> I feel the same way. I have given bags to friends that didn't sell for the price I was asking. That brought me a lot more joy than the money I was being offered.



 Yep!


----------



## BeenBurned

jorton said:


> So I messaged the seller who let my best offer expire. A user on here suggested maybe the seller might not have realized the item was up for "or best offer". I asked the seller if they were aware there were offers and I would appreciate if they respond to the offers. Well, still no response! So rude.
> 
> Another one of my biggest pet peeves on eBay is when sellers relist an item like FIVE times but don't ever lower the price. I am constantly watching items that don't sell and I'd be willing to buy if the price were lowered by £5-10. I keep watching items hoping for the sellers to lower the price when they relist but nope. I know you can do auto relist but I'm not sure some sellers pay attention. Obviously if you have to relist more than twice, people are not interested in the item or price. Personally as a seller if I had to relist I would lower the price to sell the item.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not necessarily. It all depends on how desperate the seller wants to sell the item. I re-list without lowering my price but I do have a BO option. I have done this many many times and achieved my desired prices. I am a casual seller and don't need the money for anything. I once sold a rather expensive Hermes shawl after listing it for 10 months and it ended with a bidding war and was sold for more than I asked for.


^^^ Yes! 

Sometimes it's a matter of the right buyer finding the listing. 

It's often annoying when sellers get messages from buyers who imply that they'll do the seller a "favor" by taking this unsellable item off their hands since it's been listed and unsold so many times. 

I've also seen cases where resellers will try to negotiate lower prices in order to make a larger profit when they flip it. 

If an item is desirable and if the seller is willing to wait, the right buyer will come along and be very happy with the price the seller is asking for it.


----------



## whateve

My husband always says that everything sells eventually. I rarely lower my prices. If it doesn't sell at my asking price, I'd rather keep it. 

It is impossible to predict what items will sell quickly. I have one item that is very reasonably priced. I've had several buyers ask me if I'll take offers but others have sold recently at auction for more than I'm asking. I'm thinking of raising the price and then accepting a BO for my original asking price.


----------



## bunnyr

If you're making a living selling then obviously it's bad idea to have inventory sit there. If getting rid of junk I suppose it's a different story.


----------



## beekmanhill

jorton said:


> So I messaged the seller who let my best offer expire. A user on here suggested maybe the seller might not have realized the item was up for "or best offer". I asked the seller if they were aware there were offers and I would appreciate if they respond to the offers. Well, still no response! So rude.
> 
> Another one of my biggest pet peeves on eBay is when sellers relist an item like FIVE times but don't ever lower the price. I am constantly watching items that don't sell and I'd be willing to buy if the price were lowered by £5-10. I keep watching items hoping for the sellers to lower the price when they relist but nope. I know you can do auto relist but I'm not sure some sellers pay attention. Obviously if you have to relist more than twice, people are not interested in the item or price. Personally as a seller if I had to relist I would lower the price to sell the item.



I almost never lower my prices and I don't use BO.  If it is a high end item, you only need one buyer, and I'm willing to wait through three or so listings.  I've just about always gotten my price.   On lower end items, like the fragrances I'm trying to cull, I do lower the price, especially if I see there is no market.  It isn't worth waiting on those things.


----------



## Lurvebags

whateve said:


> My husband always says that everything sells eventually. I rarely lower my prices. If it doesn't sell at my asking price, I'd rather keep it.
> 
> It is impossible to predict what items will sell quickly. I have one item that is very reasonably priced. I've had several buyers ask me if I'll take offers but others have sold recently at auction for more than I'm asking. I'm thinking of raising the price and then accepting a BO for my original asking price.




Agree with your husband. I've had items I've re-listed more than 20 times, I'm in no rush to sell. Like others here I'm just clearing my closet. 

I had one bag that had been re-listed sooooo many times, then just last month I had three people have a bidding war over it. 

Prior to this I had so many offers of 'I'll take it off your hands if you lower the price to 70% off what you're asking' 

Or 'I've been watching your bag for the past two months and you haven't lowered the price' 

Arrrrgggghhhhhh! 

Patience is the key &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## creighbaby

Saw a listing on postmark for shoes listed for $60 and on the bottom of them you clearly could see that they were purchased for $6.99.  why don't people cover their original price?


----------



## Belen.E

^That is hilarious!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay so buyers now have the option to cancel.  They buy your item then turn around and cancel and you have to accept it, no other option.  To quote Ebay rep "that is in case they have buyer's remorse."

So those dead beat non paying bidders now have an automatic out and gets no strike against them for not paying they get to cancel and get their excitement on the next one. Repeat repeat.


----------



## whateve

RebeccaJ said:


> Okay so buyers now have the option to cancel.  They buy your item then turn around and cancel and you have to accept it, no other option.  To quote Ebay rep "that is in case they have buyer's remorse."
> 
> So those dead beat non paying bidders now have an automatic out and gets no strike against them for not paying they get to cancel and get their excitement on the next one. Repeat repeat.


I think they only get an automatic cancel in the first hour or so after purchase, and only if you haven't bought postage. If they wait a day or more, you don't have to agree to the cancel and can file a NPB. BTW, even before they had this policy I had a buyer who "accidentally" clicked the BIN and then confirmed it. She told ebay she meant to watch my item, not buy it. She didn't get a NPB strike. I didn't get my listing fee back.

In my case, most of my sales are BINs and buyers are required to pay before it counts as a sale. I usually print postage very soon after a sale and I'm wondering if I should be waiting to make sure the buyer isn't going to cancel. Even if I have printed postage, if I haven't mailed it, I pretty much would have to agree to the cancel since they would just find a reason to return it or give me bad feedback if I didn't.


----------



## RebeccaJ

whateve said:


> I think they only get an automatic cancel in the first hour or so after purchase, and only if you haven't bought postage. If they wait a day or more, you don't have to agree to the cancel and can file a NPB. BTW, even before they had this policy I had a buyer who "accidentally" clicked the BIN and then confirmed it. She told ebay she meant to watch my item, not buy it. She didn't get a NPB strike. I didn't get my listing fee back.
> 
> In my case, most of my sales are BINs and buyers are required to pay before it counts as a sale. I usually print postage very soon after a sale and I'm wondering if I should be waiting to make sure the buyer isn't going to cancel. Even if I have printed postage, if I haven't mailed it, I pretty much would have to agree to the cancel since they would just find a reason to return it or give me bad feedback if I didn't.


As the Ebay rep reminded me.  You can't print postage unless you get paid.  Or at least you shouldn't.  It has happened twice this week to me.


----------



## whateve

RebeccaJ said:


> As the Ebay rep reminded me.  You can't print postage unless you get paid.  Or at least you shouldn't.  It has happened twice this week to me.


You mean two buyers have cancelled?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

People that click on buy it now rather than bid and then don't pay at all....seriously stop wasting my time! 2 unpaid item cases in one d@@n week!


----------



## Lurvebags

People that leave negative feedback complaining about the seller making a profit by selling an item for more than what they paid for it. 

Why would you sell on eBay at a loss or just to break even? 

I understand this happens in cases where people just want to get rid of stuff and make a bit money rather than have it sit in their closet. 

But majority do sell for a little profit. 

So I'm always confused when I'm checking out sellers feedback and see people leave comments like 'Seller forgot to remove receipt!! Made a profit, sold for more than original purchase price!!'


----------



## whateve

Lurvebags said:


> People that leave negative feedback complaining about the seller making a profit by selling an item for more than what they paid for it.
> 
> Why would you sell on eBay at a loss or just to break even?
> 
> I understand this happens in cases where people just want to get rid of stuff and make a bit money rather than have it sit in their closet.
> 
> But majority do sell for a little profit.
> 
> So I'm always confused when I'm checking out sellers feedback and see people leave comments like 'Seller forgot to remove receipt!! Made a profit, sold for more than original purchase price!!'


+1 if you aren't happy with the price, then don't buy it. I had a buyer who kept asking me to lower the price and when I wouldn't, she finally decided to get it anyway. After she used it for a week, she pressured me into taking it back without charging a restocking fee. She claimed it wasn't anywhere worth the price I asked. It came back reeking from smoke so I guess she didn't decide that until she had given it a good workout!


----------



## NANI1972

Had someone message me today and asked "when can you ship" that's it: NO hello, no thank you, no etiquette at all. I'm so over these kind of cryptic curt messages! When I replied tomorrow I could ship I guess that wasn't fast enough because I never got a response. Forgive me for not being able to teleport the item to you!


----------



## Tsundere

NANI1972 said:


> Had someone message me today and asked "when can you ship" that's it: NO hello, no thank you, no etiquette at all. I'm so over these kind of cryptic curt messages! When I replied tomorrow I could ship I guess that wasn't fast enough because I never got a response. Forgive me for not being able to teleport the item to you!


Shameful of you to hint that you are not a psychic robot with instant connection to the internet.  You'll regret this when the eBay crazies report your response that was late by exactly 17 minutes!!!!

Seriously, ugh. I always try to say hello and thank you, and I'll only ever ask when the seller ships if I'm worried about the weather or if the delivery date looks very very unlikely. 
I'm sorry I took like two hours to respond to your message, person. I have this thing called grocery shopping I have to do in order to maintain the household, cook, and to also feed my pets.


----------



## MDM

NANI1972 said:


> Had someone message me today and asked "when can you ship" that's it: NO hello, no thank you, no etiquette at all. I'm so over these kind of cryptic curt messages! When I replied tomorrow I could ship I guess that wasn't fast enough because I never got a response. Forgive me for not being able to teleport the item to you!



I feel your pain.  I once listed a pair of (brand new in box!) Louboutins and I get this gem:

"$125".

Zero manners and insulting offer.  Needless to say, I blocked this gem and didn't even bother to reply.  
If you are going to be this rude, you don't even deserve a response.

.


----------



## jeep317

ugh. I hate ebay.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Anyone else seeing more and more sellers listing clearly used items as "display models" or "new with defects?" I'm looking at listings for handbags and wallets and seeing more and more that look like they've been taken on a journey through the Amazonian jungle or something but are supposedly just marks from being handled in the store. Really? So you mean to tell me that Nordstrom or Bloomingdales or Saks would have, on display, a wallet that is not only scratched up but stretched out in all the card slots? Or a purse with big drippy-looking stains and a ripped seam? Really?


----------



## neverandever

tickedoffchick said:


> Anyone else seeing more and more sellers listing clearly used items as "display models" or "new with defects?" I'm looking at listings for handbags and wallets and seeing more and more that look like they've been taken on a journey through the Amazonian jungle or something but are supposedly just marks from being handled in the store. Really? So you mean to tell me that Nordstrom or Bloomingdales or Saks would have, on display, a wallet that is not only scratched up but stretched out in all the card slots? Or a purse with big drippy-looking stains and a ripped seam? Really?




It seems like "new with defects" is the new "I bought it at a resale store, but I never personally used it, so it's new."


----------



## whateve

tickedoffchick said:


> Anyone else seeing more and more sellers listing clearly used items as "display models" or "new with defects?" I'm looking at listings for handbags and wallets and seeing more and more that look like they've been taken on a journey through the Amazonian jungle or something but are supposedly just marks from being handled in the store. Really? So you mean to tell me that Nordstrom or Bloomingdales or Saks would have, on display, a wallet that is not only scratched up but stretched out in all the card slots? Or a purse with big drippy-looking stains and a ripped seam? Really?


Nordstrom will take back anything so these were probably store returns, not display models.

I bought from a seller who had all her items described as new with tags. The thing I got was filthy and obviously used for a long time and there weren't even any tags!


----------



## tickedoffchick

whateve said:


> Nordstrom will take back anything so these were probably store returns, not display models.
> 
> I bought from a seller who had all her items described as new with tags. The thing I got was filthy and obviously used for a long time and there weren't even any tags!


Yeah -- I see that "store return" stuff too, and some of the stuff people have the nerve to return is unbelievable. I'm guessing that in the Nordstrom case, stuff that's still in good condition but missing parts or tags or is out of season goes to the Rack, and other stuff probably gets auctioned off in lots to people who then sell the stuff on eBay.


----------



## creighbaby

This is tradesy, not eBay.

Buyer asked me to lower the price on some shoes and I did. Now the buyer is selling the shoes at my original price, used all of my photos and copied my description, even going so far as to include the sentence where I provide my Instagram handle and tell people to find more of my items over there.


----------



## Lurvebags

whateve said:


> I bought from a seller who had all her items described as new with tags. The thing I got was filthy and obviously used for a long time and there weren't even any tags!




What did you do in this case? 

Some sellers are just @&$!!


----------



## Lurvebags

creighbaby said:


> This is tradesy, not eBay.
> 
> Buyer asked me to lower the price on some shoes and I did. Now the buyer is selling the shoes at my original price, used all of my photos and copied my description, even going so far as to include the sentence where I provide my Instagram handle and tell people to find more of my items over there.




Goodness me! The audacity of some people!


----------



## skislope15

New favorite today 500+ feedbacks hasn't paid after 4 days I opened a NPB and they send me a detailed list of how I should pack the item for ideal shipping and how the expect to receive there package and at the bottom of the email it tells me they will pay on Friday. Who sends a list of there shipping demands when they haven't even paid yet? I hate entitled buyers!!! $90 item too nothing big


----------



## whateve

Lurvebags said:


> What did you do in this case?
> 
> Some sellers are just @&$!!


I opened a case with ebay. The seller hasn't responded. I can escalate tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

skislope15 said:


> New favorite today 500+ feedbacks hasn't paid after 4 days I opened a NPB and they send me a detailed list of how I should pack the item for ideal shipping and how the expect to receive there package and at the bottom of the email it tells me they will pay on Friday. Who sends a list of there shipping demands when they haven't even paid yet? I hate entitled buyers!!! $90 item too nothing big



You know I need to start listing more things but every time I see things like this I just don't want to do it anymore. That is unreal.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> You know I need to start listing more things but every time I see things like this I just don't want to do it anymore. That is unreal.


I wish all of mine would sell so I could quit.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who put up every photo they've taken, whether or not they add to the listing, like the 4th  picture in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-Coac...s-/331439467175?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/nVwAAOSwWKtUrHyN/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I wish all of mine would sell so I could quit.



Me too but that also means I need to stop buying new stuff. Might be worth it though. UGH. I am right now dealing with a buyer that bought my CDC belt and has had it for a few weeks and now questioning the authenticity of it. I am now going to have to pay to get it authenticated for her.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Me too but that also means I need to stop buying new stuff. Might be worth it though. UGH. I am right now dealing with a buyer that bought my CDC belt and has had it for a few weeks and now questioning the authenticity of it. I am now going to have to pay to get it authenticated for her.


I've really slowed down on buying because I don't want to deal with selling. Over the summer DH and I traveled across the country, hitting thrift stores on the way. I still have about 1/3 of the stuff we bought. It was so much fun finding the stuff - not so much fun selling it.

I've had buyers like that too. They'll use it for a week or two and then decide they don't like it and come up with an excuse to get you to take it back. One buyer was so adamant that I took it back just to get rid of her. If she was really that unhappy, why did she wait nearly 2 weeks to complain? It came back reeking of smoke.


----------



## chanelwish

whateve said:


> I've really slowed down on buying because I don't want to deal with selling. Over the summer DH and I traveled across the country, hitting thrift stores on the way. I still have about 1/3 of the stuff we bought. It was so much fun finding the stuff - not so much fun selling it.
> 
> I've had buyers like that too. They'll use it for a week or two and then decide they don't like it and come up with an excuse to get you to take it back. One buyer was so adamant that I took it back just to get rid of her. If she was really that unhappy, why did she wait nearly 2 weeks to complain? It came back reeking of smoke.



you are lucky she used it only for 2 weeks, not for 2 month.. with new ebay policy we soon will have this buyers trying to return item after 4-5 month(((((((


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I've really slowed down on buying because I don't want to deal with selling. Over the summer DH and I traveled across the country, hitting thrift stores on the way. I still have about 1/3 of the stuff we bought. It was so much fun finding the stuff - not so much fun selling it.
> 
> I've had buyers like that too. They'll use it for a week or two and then decide they don't like it and come up with an excuse to get you to take it back. One buyer was so adamant that I took it back just to get rid of her. If she was really that unhappy, why did she wait nearly 2 weeks to complain? It came back reeking of smoke.



Oh, man that sucks. I think she genuinely wants to keep it but because she never got it authenticated even though I gave her the links now she is worried. It is an older CDC belt and apparently her Hermes SA made her doubt the authenticity. Then again, she said she was buying it for a Christmas gift for her mom and had me jumping through hoops to try and get it there on time. I won't be selling to her again. 

I too have slowed down on purchasing things. Until 7 months ago I never planned on selling anything. Then I just had too much stuff and so much that no longer fit me. It seemed like a great start and I had a lot of good sales but now with all of the changes and some really bad buyers I honestly don't want to do it anymore. I never purchased anything with the intent of just selling it for a profit on eBay though I could see how in the past it could be profitable. The more I think about it the more I just want to donate my lower priced stuff. Keep the stuff that I can wear and send the rest off to a reseller. I may feel different tomorrow I am just really feeling very discouraged atm.


----------



## skislope15

whateve said:


> Sellers who put up every photo they've taken, whether or not they add to the listing, like the 4th  picture in this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-Coac...s-/331439467175?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/nVwAAOSwWKtUrHyN/$_57.JPG?rt=nc




#2 and #4 are both horrible, can she also try CLEANING the bags first, man are they disgusting!!!


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Oh, man that sucks. I think she genuinely wants to keep it but because she never got it authenticated even though I gave her the links now she is worried. It is an older CDC belt and apparently her Hermes SA made her doubt the authenticity. Then again, she said she was buying it for a Christmas gift for her mom and had me jumping through hoops to try and get it there on time. I won't be selling to her again.
> 
> I too have slowed down on purchasing things. Until 7 months ago I never planned on selling anything. Then I just had too much stuff and so much that no longer fit me. It seemed like a great start and I had a lot of good sales but now with all of the changes and some really bad buyers I honestly don't want to do it anymore. I never purchased anything with the intent of just selling it for a profit on eBay though I could see how in the past it could be profitable. The more I think about it the more I just want to donate my lower priced stuff. Keep the stuff that I can wear and send the rest off to a reseller. I may feel different tomorrow I am just really feeling very discouraged atm.


I had no intention to be a seller. When I first started buying on ebay, I don't think anyone took returns. I bought a bag and when it came, I detested the color! I wanted it gone! So I had to start selling. I sold it at auction for less than I paid. Even though I didn't make a profit, I started looking around the house to see what else I could sell. There was a little while when I thought I could make money on ebay. Now I'm ready to get out.

I've had some wonderful buyers. After I've had awhile without a complaint, I get nervous because I know it is inevitable. You can't please everyone, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I had no intention to be a seller. When I first started buying on ebay, I don't think anyone took returns. I bought a bag and when it came, I detested the color! I wanted it gone! So I had to start selling. I sold it at auction for less than I paid. Even though I didn't make a profit, I started looking around the house to see what else I could sell. There was a little while when I thought I could make money on ebay. Now I'm ready to get out.
> 
> *I've had some wonderful buyers. After I've had awhile without a complaint, I get nervous because I know it is inevitable. You can't please everyone, no matter how hard you try.*



Gosh, that is so true. I try so hard to be the kind of seller that I would want to buy from. I do tend to take it personally when I have a bad transaction. I have piles of stuff sitting in my closet waiting for pictures to be taken and have been sitting that way for a few months now. I am tempted to just donate the clothes and sell the shoes that are either too small or the heel height too high and then be done with it. I had fun selling in the beginning but now not so much.


----------



## restricter

I'm doing my periodic closet clean and sold a NWT bag.  I enticed bidders with free shipping.  The bag sold immediately.  Of course, that's when it went sideways.  The buyer paid and THEN wanted to know if I could send via priority at her expense.  Okay.  Not too terrible, right?  The bag fit into a large priority box with room to spare.   Here's what happened after:

Buyer:  The difference from first class is more expensive than I thought. since I use usps a lot. I can send you the postage as pdf file to you, if you want it.
But if there's no choice. go ahead to send me the invoice to paypal. And the item is good condition. isn't it? Thanks.

Me (still trying to accommodate):  I'm sorry that you feel the cost is too expensive but that is the cost listed on the USPS website for a large priority box. You can go to their website and see the price for yourself. As for your question about condition, the listing states the item is new with tags and there are pictures that show the condition.

I'm a bit concerned by your questions about changing the shipping method and now about the condition of the item, both of which should have been asked before you bid and most definitely before you paid. I offer you the following options:

1) You can send the postage as a PDF 
2) If you choose not to send the postage, I will send out regular mail as stated and agreed to by you in the listing 
3) Cancel the transaction and let you move on to a transaction where you are more comfortable with shipping cost and condition

Transactions on eBay should be smooth. We are off to a bit of a bumpy start.

Buyer:  Hi there, 
Thank you for your response, my reason for questions are:
I meant is regular shipping so difference is not all of the cost.
It is not heavy item so you don't have to use priority flat rate box.
Before mailing it, I want to make sure the condition. That's all.
Sometimes I asked after bidding about changing method, because it shows more exact date of arrival.

If you want to me to email you the postage by pdf, I can send you,which is just priority mail, not flat.
But I need your address and weight for figuring out the postage fee.
Please let me know

*** How many of you would cancel now?  ***

Exactly, so I refunded her and canceled, figuring this was just going to be one huge headache and blocked her.  I even let her get the last word in, calling me rude, which admittedly, I probably am for canceling.  But I bet the next buyer is less of a PITA.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> I'm doing my periodic closet clean and sold a NWT bag.  I enticed bidders with free shipping.  The bag sold immediately.  Of course, that's when it went sideways.  The buyer paid and THEN wanted to know if I could send via priority at her expense.  Okay.  Not too terrible, right?  The bag fit into a large priority box with room to spare.   Here's what happened after:
> 
> Buyer:  The difference from first class is more expensive than I thought. since I use usps a lot. I can send you the postage as pdf file to you, if you want it.
> But if there's no choice. go ahead to send me the invoice to paypal. And the item is good condition. isn't it? Thanks.
> 
> Me (still trying to accommodate):  I'm sorry that you feel the cost is too expensive but that is the cost listed on the USPS website for a large priority box. You can go to their website and see the price for yourself. As for your question about condition, the listing states the item is new with tags and there are pictures that show the condition.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned by your questions about changing the shipping method and now about the condition of the item, both of which should have been asked before you bid and most definitely before you paid. I offer you the following options:
> 
> 1) You can send the postage as a PDF
> 2) If you choose not to send the postage, I will send out regular mail as stated and agreed to by you in the listing
> 3) Cancel the transaction and let you move on to a transaction where you are more comfortable with shipping cost and condition
> 
> Transactions on eBay should be smooth. We are off to a bit of a bumpy start.
> 
> Buyer:  Hi there,
> Thank you for your response, my reason for questions are:
> I meant is regular shipping so difference is not all of the cost.
> It is not heavy item so you don't have to use priority flat rate box.
> Before mailing it, I want to make sure the condition. That's all.
> Sometimes I asked after bidding about changing method, because it shows more exact date of arrival.
> 
> If you want to me to email you the postage by pdf, I can send you,which is just priority mail, not flat.
> But I need your address and weight for figuring out the postage fee.
> Please let me know
> 
> *** *How many of you would cancel now?*  ***
> 
> Exactly, so I refunded her and canceled, figuring this was just going to be one huge headache and blocked her.  I even let her get the last word in, calling me rude, which admittedly, I probably am for canceling.  But I bet the next buyer is less of a PITA.



I can't say that I blame you.


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> I can't say that I blame you.




Thanks. I really needed that little bit of reassurance.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Thanks. I really needed that little bit of reassurance.



I really don't understand why potential buyers don't ask questions regarding shipping (or any other questions for that matter) _prior_ to bidding or purchasing an item.

The icing on the cake was your buyer asking if the bag was in good condition when it was listed at NWT. 

I think you've saved yourself from a potential headache. I hope the right buyer comes along and you get a smooth transaction soon.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I'm doing my periodic closet clean and sold a NWT bag.  I enticed bidders with free shipping.  The bag sold immediately.  Of course, that's when it went sideways.  The buyer paid and THEN wanted to know if I could send via priority at her expense.  Okay.  Not too terrible, right?  The bag fit into a large priority box with room to spare.   Here's what happened after:
> 
> Buyer:  The difference from first class is more expensive than I thought. since I use usps a lot. I can send you the postage as pdf file to you, if you want it.
> But if there's no choice. go ahead to send me the invoice to paypal. And the item is good condition. isn't it? Thanks.
> 
> Me (still trying to accommodate):  I'm sorry that you feel the cost is too expensive but that is the cost listed on the USPS website for a large priority box. You can go to their website and see the price for yourself. As for your question about condition, the listing states the item is new with tags and there are pictures that show the condition.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned by your questions about changing the shipping method and now about the condition of the item, both of which should have been asked before you bid and most definitely before you paid. I offer you the following options:
> 
> 1) You can send the postage as a PDF
> 2) If you choose not to send the postage, I will send out regular mail as stated and agreed to by you in the listing
> 3) Cancel the transaction and let you move on to a transaction where you are more comfortable with shipping cost and condition
> 
> Transactions on eBay should be smooth. We are off to a bit of a bumpy start.
> 
> Buyer:  Hi there,
> Thank you for your response, my reason for questions are:
> I meant is regular shipping so difference is not all of the cost.
> It is not heavy item so you don't have to use priority flat rate box.
> Before mailing it, I want to make sure the condition. That's all.
> Sometimes I asked after bidding about changing method, because it shows more exact date of arrival.
> 
> If you want to me to email you the postage by pdf, I can send you,which is just priority mail, not flat.
> But I need your address and weight for figuring out the postage fee.
> Please let me know
> 
> *** How many of you would cancel now?  ***
> 
> Exactly, so I refunded her and canceled, figuring this was just going to be one huge headache and blocked her.  I even let her get the last word in, calling me rude, which admittedly, I probably am for canceling.  But I bet the next buyer is less of a PITA.


That sounds fishy. Why would someone send you a pdf of postage? I think you did the right thing.

I know ebay tries to get everyone to offer free shipping to entice buyers but I think it is a bad idea. I only offer it for items that are under 13 ounces and fairly cheap. For everything else, the shipping cost can be substantial and if the buyer decides to return it, you don't recover that. Even if you don't take returns, if a buyer really wants to return something, they will attempt to coerce you to take it back.

Are you in the US? What kind of bag would weigh so little as to be shipped first class? I almost never use large flat rate boxes. Unless your package weighs more than 4 pounds and your buyer is far away from you, it is cheaper to pay by weight. The post office gives away shipping boxes that aren't flat rate if you don't have one.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> That sounds fishy. Why would someone send you a pdf of postage? I think you did the right thing.
> 
> I know ebay tries to get everyone to offer free shipping to entice buyers but I think it is a bad idea. I only offer it for items that are under 13 ounces and fairly cheap. For everything else, the shipping cost can be substantial and if the buyer decides to return it, you don't recover that. Even if you don't take returns, if a buyer really wants to return something, they will attempt to coerce you to take it back.
> 
> Are you in the US? What kind of bag would weigh so little as to be shipped first class? I almost never use large flat rate boxes. Unless your package weighs more than 4 pounds and your buyer is far away from you, it is cheaper to pay by weight. The post office gives away shipping boxes that aren't flat rate if you don't have one.




I wasn't shipping first class, just regular mail.  I don't even think you can ship boxes first class.  Another error on the buyer's part.

This buyer is across the country and standard mail would have been cheaper, even if I bought tracking.  

Like others here, I build the cost of shipping into my price and do it where the item is expensive or where there are other people listing the same item.  It's all a matter of what you're comfortable with. 

Mostly though, I was just uncomfortable with this buyer.


----------



## wulie

Talking of ebay enticing you into all kinds of postage deals, I would love someone to tell me what I'm missing about this offer....

"Depending on the weight of the item, the Seller will benefit from the following price reductions for purchases of a Collect+ postage label via the eBay site:  
	                                                 ECON	
                                                         2-5kg      	
eBay price	                                        £6.00
eBay price with Collect + discount*	£5.28	"

...yet if I go and buy the same label directly from the Collect+ site it costs £4.89....


----------



## Lurvebags

restricter said:


> I'm doing my periodic closet clean and sold a NWT bag.  I enticed bidders with free shipping.  The bag sold immediately.  Of course, that's when it went sideways.  The buyer paid and THEN wanted to know if I could send via priority at her expense.  Okay.  Not too terrible, right?  The bag fit into a large priority box with room to spare.   Here's what happened after:
> 
> Buyer:  The difference from first class is more expensive than I thought. since I use usps a lot. I can send you the postage as pdf file to you, if you want it.
> But if there's no choice. go ahead to send me the invoice to paypal. And the item is good condition. isn't it? Thanks.
> 
> Me (still trying to accommodate):  I'm sorry that you feel the cost is too expensive but that is the cost listed on the USPS website for a large priority box. You can go to their website and see the price for yourself. As for your question about condition, the listing states the item is new with tags and there are pictures that show the condition.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned by your questions about changing the shipping method and now about the condition of the item, both of which should have been asked before you bid and most definitely before you paid. I offer you the following options:
> 
> 1) You can send the postage as a PDF
> 2) If you choose not to send the postage, I will send out regular mail as stated and agreed to by you in the listing
> 3) Cancel the transaction and let you move on to a transaction where you are more comfortable with shipping cost and condition
> 
> Transactions on eBay should be smooth. We are off to a bit of a bumpy start.
> 
> Buyer:  Hi there,
> Thank you for your response, my reason for questions are:
> I meant is regular shipping so difference is not all of the cost.
> It is not heavy item so you don't have to use priority flat rate box.
> Before mailing it, I want to make sure the condition. That's all.
> Sometimes I asked after bidding about changing method, because it shows more exact date of arrival.
> 
> If you want to me to email you the postage by pdf, I can send you,which is just priority mail, not flat.
> But I need your address and weight for figuring out the postage fee.
> Please let me know
> 
> *** How many of you would cancel now?  ***
> 
> Exactly, so I refunded her and canceled, figuring this was just going to be one huge headache and blocked her.  I even let her get the last word in, calling me rude, which admittedly, I probably am for canceling.  But I bet the next buyer is less of a PITA.




I would have done the same. Warning bells start ringing when I have potential buyers asking way toooo many questions. I take the time to answer them all then the item ends without them bidding. A few days later they are back with more questions .. seriously WTH?!


----------



## ab1980

1. Non-payers 

2. People who try and compare your item to others sold when it's completely not comparable, and then offer you much lower than asking. I once had a new bag for sale at 300 and someone messaged saying the exact same bag sold for 175 so I believe it is worth that so I will give you 175. Despite the fact mine was brand new and the other one was creased and used! 

3. People who give you best offers for laughable amounts like 40% of asking price.

4. Scammers. One lady just sold me a bag (this person is perhaps not a scammer but just a waste if space) where the catch was broken and the bag DIDNT ACTUALLY open and there was a black stain on the bottom. She said that there was no stain and the catch does open and that she will not issue a refund. When I sent her a picture of the stain she apologised and offered a £50 refund and got aggressive telling me it was a generous offer and that I should be thankful. She now appears to be refusing to collect it from the sorting office after eBay told me to post it back. Still awaiting an update on that......tbc!

5. People who use your item then return and it is obvious but you have to refund them

6. Phoning the eBay resolution centre and getting cut off after 1.5 hours of waiting. This has happened to me about 5 times in the last month, sooooo frustrating.

6. eBay customer service. It's pretty much a joke. 




Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## uadjit

ab1980 said:


> *2. People who try and compare your item to others sold when it's completely not comparable, and then offer you much lower than asking. I once had a new bag for sale at 300 and someone messaged saying the exact same bag sold for 175 so I believe it is worth that so I will give you 175. Despite the fact mine was brand new and the other one was creased and used! *


I know, right? Just before Christmas some guy told me that I should sell him a brand new F/W 2014 wallet for about a quarter of its worth because it originally came with a chain that was missing. He was referring to a style from several years ago which-this-wallet-isn't and mine never had a chain.  I sent him a link to a current listing of the style I was selling on a department store site to prove that no, it never actually had anything attached to it but I never heard from him again.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I've recently bought a bag on eBay. Smooth transaction, lovely seller and everything. I did think the delivery cost was a bit expensive but I thought that it sounded alright since she said it was a signed for delivery.

It turns out - seller is a part of the global shippig programme which sellers automatically get signed up for. Neither of us knew. This means that I've paid £25 for shipping from one EU country to another. And eBay apparently teamed up with this Pitney Bowes logistics company. It's ridiculous. Especially since it's not particularly clear.

I don't blame the seller. Was her first time selling, and I had never heard of it before either. Guess I need to be on the lookout from now on


----------



## neverandever

Posted a bag, took photos of and noted all flaws and where they were located. Mentioned explicitly that item came with dustbag ONLY.

First message:

"I can't tell what the flaw is in a certain photo...what's wrong there? I really want this bag. Is anything noticeable? Are the flaws on the front or the back?"

Okay, fine, I'll describe it in more detail and reiterate what I said in the listing. "Noticeable" is kind of a personal thing...I notice it, you might notice it, a stranger may not...but since I'm the one scrutinizing the bag so I don't get negative feedback/a forced return, I'm gonna say it's noticeable because, well, I NOTICED IT.

"Can you model? Are the measurements you put in the listing right? Does this bag come with shoulder strap?"

Alright, FINE. Here is a photo of me in my pj's holding this bag. Whatever makes you happy. Yes, the measurements are taken directly from the manufacturer and I verified before I posted. NO, or else I would have said so, and if you looked at the darned photos you would see that there is nowhere for a shoulder strap to hook onto!

"You can ship after I pay, right? And free shipping?"

Listing says free shipping, handling time is one day.


This started four days ago. Auction ends in two hours, girl still hasn't bid. &#128545;

I know we all deal with time-wasters, but since I've been listing more lately due to the holidays ending I've just become more and more fed up with them.


----------



## ab1980

uadjit said:


> I know, right? Just before Christmas some guy told me that I should sell him a brand new F/W 2014 wallet for about a quarter of its worth because it originally came with a chain that was missing. He was referring to a style from several years ago which-this-wallet-isn't and mine never had a chain.  I sent him a link to a current listing of the style I was selling on a department store site to prove that no, it never actually had anything attached to it but I never heard from him again.




How annoying!! I now flat out ignore messages like that because it's not worth the time or effort!!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## ab1980

neverandever said:


> Posted a bag, took photos of and noted all flaws and where they were located. Mentioned explicitly that item came with dustbag ONLY.
> 
> First message:
> 
> "I can't tell what the flaw is in a certain photo...what's wrong there? I really want this bag. Is anything noticeable? Are the flaws on the front or the back?"
> 
> Okay, fine, I'll describe it in more detail and reiterate what I said in the listing. "Noticeable" is kind of a personal thing...I notice it, you might notice it, a stranger may not...but since I'm the one scrutinizing the bag so I don't get negative feedback/a forced return, I'm gonna say it's noticeable because, well, I NOTICED IT.
> 
> "Can you model? Are the measurements you put in the listing right? Does this bag come with shoulder strap?"
> 
> Alright, FINE. Here is a photo of me in my pj's holding this bag. Whatever makes you happy. Yes, the measurements are taken directly from the manufacturer and I verified before I posted. NO, or else I would have said so, and if you looked at the darned photos you would see that there is nowhere for a shoulder strap to hook onto!
> 
> "You can ship after I pay, right? And free shipping?"
> 
> Listing says free shipping, handling time is one day.
> 
> 
> This started four days ago. Auction ends in two hours, girl still hasn't bid. &#128545;
> 
> I know we all deal with time-wasters, but since I've been listing more lately due to the holidays ending I've just become more and more fed up with them.




I feel your pain with going to the effort of taking extra photos in the exact angle the potential buyer wants, I've had someone ask for photos of the neck area on a dress, which I obliged- close up and far off etc, then after a few extra were uploaded, the person said can you please now upload some with your head in it as well. Weird, I am pretty sure they didn't even want to bid 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## tickedoffchick

ab1980 said:


> I feel your pain with going to the effort of taking extra photos in the exact angle the potential buyer wants, I've had someone ask for photos of the neck area on a dress, which I obliged- close up and far off etc, then after a few extra were uploaded, the person said can you please now upload some with your head in it as well. Weird, I am pretty sure they didn't even want to bid
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


I've got a rule that I will not send someone "modeling" shots because I just do not want some random person whose identity I don't yet know to have a photo of me (even with my head out of the frame). I was selling a lot of shoes a few years back and had multiple requests for modeling shots that I suspect were just shoe fetish creeps.


----------



## restricter

neverandever said:


> Posted a bag, took photos of and noted all flaws and where they were located. Mentioned explicitly that item came with dustbag ONLY.
> 
> First message:
> 
> "I can't tell what the flaw is in a certain photo...what's wrong there? I really want this bag. Is anything noticeable? Are the flaws on the front or the back?"
> 
> Okay, fine, I'll describe it in more detail and reiterate what I said in the listing. "Noticeable" is kind of a personal thing...I notice it, you might notice it, a stranger may not...but since I'm the one scrutinizing the bag so I don't get negative feedback/a forced return, I'm gonna say it's noticeable because, well, I NOTICED IT.
> 
> "Can you model? Are the measurements you put in the listing right? Does this bag come with shoulder strap?"
> 
> Alright, FINE. Here is a photo of me in my pj's holding this bag. Whatever makes you happy. Yes, the measurements are taken directly from the manufacturer and I verified before I posted. NO, or else I would have said so, and if you looked at the darned photos you would see that there is nowhere for a shoulder strap to hook onto!
> 
> "You can ship after I pay, right? And free shipping?"
> 
> Listing says free shipping, handling time is one day.
> 
> 
> This started four days ago. Auction ends in two hours, girl still hasn't bid. &#128545;
> 
> I know we all deal with time-wasters, but since I've been listing more lately due to the holidays ending I've just become more and more fed up with them.



You don't want her bid.  Block her.  A better buyer will come along.


----------



## neverandever

tickedoffchick said:


> I've got a rule that I will not send someone "modeling" shots because I just do not want some random person whose identity I don't yet know to have a photo of me (even with my head out of the frame). I was selling a lot of shoes a few years back and had multiple requests for modeling shots that I suspect were just shoe fetish creeps.




Oh man, the thought of that just icks me out! Thankfully I'm not selling any shoes &#128514; 

I think it's a good idea to ban modeling shots for me altogether, too. The bag is shown hanging on a door handle and measurements are listed...pull out a bag you own and see how it compares dimension-wise. At least, that's what I've always done - that or googled for a retail website mod shot if it's a newer bag. A photo of me holding it most likely isn't going to help you, especially since I am 5'0" and if you are 5"6 it's not going to look near the same!!

I haven't bought or sold in well over a year, though, and I guess I just assumed that high-maintenance people and extra photo requests (when I already have 16 up) were just getting more rampant. Guess I've just been lucky up till now...


----------



## NANI1972

neverandever said:


> Oh man, the thought of that just icks me out! Thankfully I'm not selling any shoes &#128514;
> 
> I think it's a good idea to ban modeling shots for me altogether, too. The bag is shown hanging on a door handle and measurements are listed...pull out a bag you own and see how it compares dimension-wise. At least, that's what I've always done - that or *googled for a retail website mod shot if it's a newer bag. A photo of me holding it most likely isn't going to help you, especially since I am 5'0" and if you are 5"6 it's not going to look near the same!!*
> 
> I haven't bought or sold in well over a year, though, and I guess I just assumed that high-maintenance people and extra photo requests (when I already have 16 up) were just getting more rampant. Guess I've just been lucky up till now...



This! I have ppl message me for modeling shots of the bags I'm selling. First: no I'm not going to do that and Second: GOOGLE it, I always end up sending the buyer links to google pics that I have found in less than two minutes of searching on the internet.


----------



## jyyanks

restricter said:


> You don't want her bid.  Block her.  A better buyer will come along.




+1.  I would block her. If you think she is a problem now, wait until she wins. This is the type of person who could seriously make you miserable after the sale.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jyyanks said:


> +1.  I would block her. If you think she is a problem now, wait until she wins. This is the type of person who could seriously make you miserable after the sale.



+ 2.


----------



## neverandever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> + 2.




Thanks for the advice, guys &#128516; She didn't win (never even bid...) but I blocked her for the future.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

NANI1972 said:


> This! I have ppl message me for modeling shots of the bags I'm selling. First: no I'm not going to do that and Second: GOOGLE it, I always end up sending the buyer links to google pics that I have found in less than two minutes of searching on the internet.




+2...Google it, it only takes a matter of time, it has become so bad that I've started including pics from my collection thread that are watermarked. Still, it puzzles the s**t outta me why with 12 photos of the shoes you have no idea how they may fit, similar shoes should help. And how they look on me should be of no help. People are just plain LAZY!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

neverandever said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys &#128516; She didn't win (never even bid...) but I blocked her for the future.




Agreed. If you have so many demanding questions now you will only be a pain later, I've blocked a couple of people that ask question after question after question. I understand people may have questions but either ask them all at once or READ the listing description!


----------



## whateve

Mrs. MFH said:


> Agreed. If you have so many demanding questions now you will only be a pain later, I've blocked a couple of people that ask question after question after question. I understand people may have questions but either ask them all at once or READ the listing description!


If I have more than one question and ask them all at once, more often than not the seller will only answer one. Then I don't want to ask again. So now I usually ask the most important question first and based on how the seller responds, I'll follow up with my other questions. The reason I'm asking the questions now is so I won't be surprised later, and that means I won't be a pain since I'll know exactly what to expect.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> If I have more than one question and ask them all at once, more often than not the seller will only answer one. Then I don't want to ask again. So now I usually ask the most important question first and based on how the seller responds, I'll follow up with my other questions. The reason I'm asking the questions now is so I won't be surprised later, and that means I won't be a pain since I'll know exactly what to expect.



There are questions and then there are questions.  I have no doubt, Whateve, that your questions  are well thought out, are not already plainly stated in the listing and are politely asked.

A barrage of questions from a buyer about information that is already in the listing and that comes across like an interrogation is another thing altogether.  There are also questions that go beyond asking for more details and verge on nit-picking.  The questions asked while an auction is live can be a pretty good indicator of what to expect if that person wins.


----------



## neverandever

I've got a designer bag listed (new without manufacturer tags but has covers on hardware). Purchased at a reputable retailer. I just got asked "Where did you get it and why are you selling it? I need detailed photos of all seams."

While I understand wanting to vet and see if it's a fake, just the way it was asked rubbed me the wrong way! There are no store or manufacturer tags as stated in the listing; if you have authenticity doubts, take it and the 16 photos I took to authenticate4u. Where I bought it and why I don't want it anymore are completely irrelevant. I could say I bought it at Saks; how would you know? &#128530;


----------



## Lily

neverandever said:


> I've got a designer bag listed (new without manufacturer tags but has covers on hardware). Purchased at a reputable retailer. I just got asked "Where did you get it and why are you selling it? I need detailed photos of all seams."
> 
> While I understand wanting to vet and see if it's a fake, just the way it was asked rubbed me the wrong way! There are no store or manufacturer tags as stated in the listing; if you have authenticity doubts, take it and the 16 photos I took to authenticate4u. Where I bought it and why I don't want it anymore are completely irrelevant. I could say I bought it at Saks; how would you know? &#128530;



It certainly doesn't help when the questions are written in such an abrupt manner! Are the seams a unique and important feature of the bag that you're selling? I've never received a request for photos of a bag's seams before! 

I try and give potential buyers the benefit of the doubt, and answer the "where did you get it and why are you selling it" type of questions honestly. I buy a lot of my bags on eBay, and I think that some buyers just want to know if you're the original owner.  I generally let them know that I purchased it on eBay and that I'm clearing out some of collection to make room (and $$$) for something else I have my eye on!


----------



## neverandever

Lily said:


> It certainly doesn't help when the questions are written in such an abrupt manner! Are the seams a unique and important feature of the bag that you're selling? I've never received a request for photos of a bag's seams before!
> 
> I try and give potential buyers the benefit of the doubt, and answer the "where did you get it and why are you selling it" type of questions honestly. I buy a lot of my bags on eBay, and I think that some buyers just want to know if you're the original owner.  I generally let them know that I purchased it on eBay and that I'm clearing out some of collection to make room (and $$$) for something else I have my eye on!


When the questions are abrupt and rude I end up on the defensive from the get-go...like, really? No "hello" or "thanks" even?! 

I won't say what it is because there are so few of them on there right now, but here is a LOT of stitching on this bag. And I had to ask for clarification on the "all seams"...I am not spending 20 minutes taking photos of all of the stitching and corners for you! I'll take some specifics to assist in authentication, but really, "all seams" of a bag covered in stitching?!

I answered honestly about ownership, because I am an honest person and couldn't lie about anything (even online!). I try to be careful, though. Selling anything new automatically makes people think it's fake, and in my experience eBay buyers never, ever take kindly to you trying to flip anything for a profit!


----------



## Lily

neverandever said:


> When the questions are abrupt and rude I end up on the defensive from the get-go...like, really? No "hello" or "thanks" even?!
> 
> I won't say what it is because there are so few of them on there right now, but here is a LOT of stitching on this bag. And I had to ask for clarification on the "all seams"...I am not spending 20 minutes taking photos of all of the stitching and corners for you! I'll take some specifics to assist in authentication, but really, "all seams" of a bag covered in stitching?!
> 
> I answered honestly about ownership, because I am an honest person and couldn't lie about anything (even online!). I try to be careful, though. Selling anything new automatically makes people think it's fake, and in my experience eBay buyers never, ever take kindly to you trying to flip anything for a profit!



I know exactly what you mean! It's become so common on eBay messages that I am actually surprised when a buyer contact me with both a "hi" and a "thank you"! It's a very sad reality. 

If your bag is covered in stitching, and you've already provided 16 photos, then I would be curious to know what your buyer means by "all seams" as well! Unfortunately, there are some buyers that think of eBay as a flea market, and they're the ones that make ridiculous offers or think that your items aren't worth the price that you're asking. Thankfully, there are also some buyers that know exactly what a treasure your items are, and I hope that your bag will be snapped up by one of these gems!


----------



## Lubina

This has happened to me recently, when a seller:

- raises the starting price on an item after I watch it
- raises the starting price on an item after I ask a question about it
- states an item has wear or damage and includes a dozen photos except any that show, the wear or damage or could call into question authenticity. Shoes: new or used show the sole and heel. Scarves: show the entire scarf unfurled. Don't scrunch or tie it up. 

As a seller:
when a buyer asks a question 5 minutes before the auction ends and gets upset that I didn't answer it.


----------



## restricter

I had a seller cancel a purchase of an item I won because "her heart wouldn't let her part with it."  She then turned around and listed the item for more.  Guess her heart was OK with that.  It was the first time I ever gave negative feedback but she had it coming.


----------



## cathead87

Lubina said:


> This has happened to me recently, when a seller:
> 
> - raises the starting price on an item after I watch it
> *- raises the starting price on an item after I ask a question about it*
> - states an item has wear or damage and includes a dozen photos except any that show, the wear or damage or could call into question authenticity. Shoes: new or used show the sole and heel. Scarves: show the entire scarf unfurled. Don't scrunch or tie it up.


 

I just had this happen a few days ago.  I had my eye on a bag that had been relisted multiple times.  The seller and I messaged back and forth regarding measurements and suddenly the price was increased by $100.  No thanks.


----------



## Minkette

+1



ab1980 said:


> 1. Non-payers
> 
> yesssssssssss!
> 
> 2. People who try and compare your item to others sold when it's completely not comparable, and then offer you much lower than asking. I once had a new bag for sale at 300 and someone messaged saying the exact same bag sold for 175 so i believe it is worth that so i will give you 175. Despite the fact mine was brand new and the other one was creased and used!
> 
> this just happened to me for the first time, yesterday. I kindly thanked them for looking and for their perspective on recent market statistics. I further indicated the price was as stated in the listing price.
> 
> 3. People who give you best offers for laughable amounts like 40% of asking price.
> 
> this is why i no longer do... "best offer" 's. Some are just insulting.
> 
> 4. Scammers. One lady just sold me a bag (this person is perhaps not a scammer but just a waste if space) where the catch was broken and the bag didnt actually open and there was a black stain on the bottom. She said that there was no stain and the catch does open and that she will not issue a refund. When i sent her a picture of the stain she apologised and offered a £50 refund and got aggressive telling me it was a generous offer and that i should be thankful. She now appears to be refusing to collect it from the sorting office after ebay told me to post it back. Still awaiting an update on that......tbc!
> 
> 5. People who use your item then return and it is obvious but you have to refund them
> 
> 6. Phoning the ebay resolution centre and getting cut off after 1.5 hours of waiting. This has happened to me about 5 times in the last month, sooooo frustrating.
> 
> 6. Ebay customer service. It's pretty much a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## chicinthecity777

I finally experienced this. A newbie made an offer to my item without contact me first, despite my listing description states so. I thought about giving them the benefit of the doubt so I accepted the offer. How wrong was I! Two days later now, no contact, no payment, despite a reminder sent. Never again!


----------



## ab1980

I have another to add! 

Someone contacted me to say they were new to eBay and they really want to buy my item but they don't have a paypal so want me to tell them how to set up it up...


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## whateve

ab1980 said:


> I have another to add!
> 
> Someone contacted me to say they were new to eBay and they really want to buy my item but they don't have a paypal so want me to tell them how to set up it up...
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


Buyers no longer have to have a paypal account. Even if you have that box checked about only selling to buyers that have a paypal account.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside


----------



## ab1980

whateve said:


> Buyers no longer have to have a paypal account. Even if you have that box checked about only selling to buyers that have a paypal account.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside




She wanted to use paypal though - she just wanted me to instruct her how to set it up


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Buyers who bid on the item at the last second then don't pay and don't respond as to what's going on, even when I open a case.... 2nd one this week!  ARRGHH!


----------



## MASEML

I hate non-paying bidders. It's not even expensive items they bid on - $10 for example. 
Also hate how ebay turns on global shopping by default. I find international buyers dont pay most of the time, drives m crazy


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Buyers no longer have to have a paypal account. Even if you have that box checked about only selling to buyers that have a paypal account.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside





ab1980 said:


> She wanted to use paypal though - she just wanted me to instruct her how to set it up


Tell her she doesn't have to set anything up. She can go to paypal.com and make the payment using her email address and a credit card.


----------



## neverandever

International buyers.

I don't ship internationally. Never have, never will, no matter if you pay the entire shipping cost. It's not worth it to me. With my luck, my item will get stuck in customs or on some ship somewhere. 

I just learned I can block all int bidders from seeing my auctions; unfortunately, I have about 6 active. All of my listings say that shipping is US ONLY.

User with 1 feedback contacts me...

"I'm the highest bidder but I live in Australia. What now?"

What now? I canceled your bid. Thanks for the heads-up that you didn't read...saved me the hassle of a second-chance offer. Did you think that I would change my mind if you placed a bid?

Lost almost $15 on an item up to $37 (her first bid was earlier and since it cancelled all of them the ones later on disappeared too), but honestly I don't even care. I'm just annoyed that she thought she would be the exception to my NO INTERNATIONAL ANYTHING EVER.


----------



## allyn

Zero feedback buyers who Buy It Now! My stomach drops every time.


----------



## chanelwish

allyn said:


> Zero feedback buyers who Buy It Now! My stomach drops every time.


i think you can block zero feedback buyers from bidding on your items? or an I wrong?


----------



## uadjit

chanelwish said:


> i think you can block zero feedback buyers from bidding on your items? or an I wrong?


 You're wrong. The lowest fb you can block is -1


----------



## chicinthecity777

chanelwish said:


> i think you can block zero feedback buyers from bidding on your items? or an I wrong?



Unfortunately you are wrong. You can't block zero feedback buyers. I would have if I could.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, I just checked that myself.   I sold an reasonably expensive item to a zero feedback buyer, and thought I had blocked zero feedback buyers.   Turns out, you can't.   Anyway, all went well, so far at least.


----------



## ab1980

BeenBurned said:


> Tell her she doesn't have to set anything up. She can go to paypal.com and make the payment using her email address and a credit card.




Thanks, I sent her a message letting her know but she has not replied. She has zero feedback so assuming she isn't interested 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## ab1980

allyn said:


> Zero feedback buyers who Buy It Now! My stomach drops every time.




+1. sometimes zero feedback people ask loads of questions and I am reluctant to go to lengths or effort to answer them because I am just suspicious 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Mrs. MFH

People who don't leave feedback upon receipt. I've sold 5 items in 1 month with no feedback left, and I've messaged them and I include a card in all my packages thanking them for their purchase and to please leave feedback. Is it really that hard to leave feedback, I understand a couple of days but weeks.....


----------



## Mrs. MFH

neverandever said:


> International buyers.
> 
> I don't ship internationally. Never have, never will, no matter if you pay the entire shipping cost. It's not worth it to me. With my luck, my item will get stuck in customs or on some ship somewhere.
> 
> I just learned I can block all int bidders from seeing my auctions; unfortunately, I have about 6 active. All of my listings say that shipping is US ONLY.
> 
> User with 1 feedback contacts me...
> 
> "I'm the highest bidder but I live in Australia. What now?"
> 
> What now? I canceled your bid. Thanks for the heads-up that you didn't read...saved me the hassle of a second-chance offer. Did you think that I would change my mind if you placed a bid?
> 
> Lost almost $15 on an item up to $37 (her first bid was earlier and since it cancelled all of them the ones later on disappeared too), but honestly I don't even care. I'm just annoyed that she thought she would be the exception to my NO INTERNATIONAL ANYTHING EVER.




I second this. Had a potential buyer keep messaging me to ship to a country I can't even remember. I already had that I don't ship internationally and she asked me to explain why. Ugh I don't have to explain and anyway the item SOLD to someone else. Goodbye!


----------



## Sssy

neverandever said:


> International buyers.
> 
> I don't ship internationally. Never have, never will, no matter if you pay the entire shipping cost. It's not worth it to me. With my luck, my item will get stuck in customs or on some ship somewhere.
> 
> I just learned I can block all int bidders from seeing my auctions; unfortunately, I have about 6 active. All of my listings say that shipping is US ONLY.
> 
> User with 1 feedback contacts me...
> 
> "I'm the highest bidder but I live in Australia. What now?"
> 
> What now? I canceled your bid. Thanks for the heads-up that you didn't read...saved me the hassle of a second-chance offer. Did you think that I would change my mind if you placed a bid?
> 
> Lost almost $15 on an item up to $37 (her first bid was earlier and since it cancelled all of them the ones later on disappeared too), but honestly I don't even care. I'm just annoyed that she thought she would be the exception to my NO INTERNATIONAL ANYTHING EVER.





Mrs. MFH said:


> I second this. Had a potential buyer keep messaging me to ship to a country I can't even remember. I already had that I don't ship internationally and she asked me to explain why. Ugh I don't have to explain and anyway the item SOLD to someone else. Goodbye!



Have you ladies opted out of Global Shipping Programme? Very often I see auctions with this GSP active, but it the description seller states- no international shipping. Very confusing, but I guess they don't know they are part of this GS Programme.


----------



## neverandever

Sssy said:


> Have you ladies opted out of Global Shipping Programme? Very often I see auctions with this GSP active, but it the description seller states- no international shipping. Very confusing, but I guess they don't know they are part of this GS Programme.




I don't know? I would have to look. At the moment I go through on my individual listings and select "countries I don't ship to" one by one and make sure that the shipping only says "domestic" just so there is no confusion. There is a blanket opt-out where those countries never even get selected? (I blocked international bidders but want to make extra sure that I have taken all steps to avoid them!)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

whateve said:


> If I have more than one question and ask them all at once, more often than not the seller will only answer one. Then I don't want to ask again. So now I usually ask the most important question first and based on how the seller responds, I'll follow up with my other questions. The reason I'm asking the questions now is so I won't be surprised later, and that means I won't be a pain since I'll know exactly what to expect.




That's understandable, but random questions that don't have anything to do with the other is not, for example:

1st Hi, is the glass material repairable because I know that on the gold ones, they are not. 

Me: this shoe is a leather shoe with a metallic silver color, it's not glass.  What I wanted to say was "read the description and listing, what do you think I'm selling, Cinderella slippers"?

2nd Hi, are you accepting offers lower than your starting bid? 

Me: No I list my items at the lowest amount I'm willing to accept at this point. 

3rd your listing says narrow, where is that located on the box because my other Christian Louboutin So Kate's don't have that

Ummm how about I block you because with your idiotic questions I can bet you don't even own a pair of Christian Louboutin's. So I block and she contacts me asking me why I am blocking her. I don't respond, the listing ends and I lower the price by $25.  She contacts me again begging me to unblock her because they are the only ones on eBay and she often asks a lot of questions before she buys because blah blah something about I lowered the price and it's the holidays let her have the shoes.  Seriously if you are a PIA before you buy, I would rather not sell to you and I have that right. Her questions made absolutely no sense and I don't regret blocking her one bit. I even checked her feedback and in every single one she stated that she asked for expedited shipping and seller obliged.  I'm unable to provide expedited shipping because I ship from a location in which they have to clear customs but is considered to be US. Shoes sold and another buyer paid but never left feedback. Guess I can't win for losing....


----------



## whateve

I have a bunch of items that weren't selling at the buy it now price. So I did one last run of auctions starting at the lowest price I'm willing to take. Whatever didn't sell, I am going to return to the store. One buyer contacted me last night saying her paypal is negative and can I please cancel the sale. (the item is only $25, can't you put it on a credit card!). The other buyers haven't paid. Now I remember why I like buy it nows with immediate payment required.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I have a bunch of items that weren't selling at the buy it now price. So I did one last run of auctions starting at the lowest price I'm willing to take. Whatever didn't sell, I am going to return to the store. One buyer contacted me last night saying her paypal is negative and can I please cancel the sale. (the item is only $25, can't you put it on a credit card!). The other buyers haven't paid. Now I remember why I like buy it nows with immediate payment required.


Non-paying bidders have really become a problem in the last 6 months or so. When you actually _get_ a bidder, that is!


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> Non-paying bidders have really become a problem in the last 6 months or so. When you actually _get_ a bidder, that is!


My nonpaying buyer has a feedback over 900 too! At least she told me!


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> People who don't leave feedback upon receipt. I've sold 5 items in 1 month with no feedback left, and I've messaged them and I include a card in all my packages thanking them for their purchase and to please leave feedback. Is it really that hard to leave feedback, I understand a couple of days but weeks.....


I would say more than half my buyers don't leave feedback. It is really discouraging. I also add a thank you note with my card and ask them to please leave feedback. My worst buyer bought a  vintage CDC belt from me before Christmas the 22nd to be exact. Had been asking me questions since the 16th. I answer all the questions point her here to have the belt authenticated etc. so she buys it I ship priority and then she sees it won't arrive until the 26th. She has me calling the post office to see if they can expedite it. Of course they can't. She tells me it is a gift for her mom. I offer to refund her including shipping since it won't make it in time. She says no she still wants it. 11 days go by I hear nothing from her then I get an email questioning authenticity. She say her Hermes SA doesn't think it is real. So I pay to have it authenticated another 40.00 and I email her the certificate. She finally says she got it and thanks. I tell her I would  appreciate her leaving feedback and after all that you would think that she would but she didn't. I Of course have blocked her.


whateve said:


> I have a bunch of items that weren't selling at the buy it now price. So I did one last run of auctions starting at the lowest price I'm willing to take. Whatever didn't sell, I am going to return to the store. One buyer contacted me last night saying her paypal is negative and can I please cancel the sale. (the item is only $25, can't you put it on a credit card!). The other buyers haven't paid. Now I remember why I like buy it nows with immediate payment required.


Really wow. I am still amazed at all of this.


----------



## neverandever

uadjit said:


> Non-paying bidders have really become a problem in the last 6 months or so. When you actually _get_ a bidder, that is!




Seconded. The amount of NPB I have had is insane considering I've only sold maybe 20 things in the past year. The messages that accompany them are hilarious, too (when they at least message and tell you as opposed to dropping off of the face of the earth).

My favorite was one on a pair of boots. She won the auction at literally $5 more than it started at, and the absolute second it ended she messaged me "Hi please cancel it is too much money I can't afford". She must have thought that she was bidding for the boots in Monopoly money, or that I would take pity on her broke self and just ship her my NWT leather boots for less than the 60% off of retail she won them for &#128530;

My husband was actually incredulous at the concept of a NPB. "Wait...so it's *not* a legally binding contract when you say 'Yes, I want this and will pay x amount?' But...how?"

eBay-land, honey. Where the rules are made up and buyers can do whatever they want &#128514;


----------



## Mrs. MFH

neverandever said:


> Seconded. The amount of NPB I have had is insane considering I've only sold maybe 20 things in the past year. The messages that accompany them are hilarious, too (when they at least message and tell you as opposed to dropping off of the face of the earth).
> 
> My favorite was one on a pair of boots. She won the auction at literally $5 more than it started at, and the absolute second it ended she messaged me "Hi please cancel it is too much money I can't afford". She must have thought that she was bidding for the boots in Monopoly money, or that I would take pity on her broke self and just ship her my NWT leather boots for less than the 60% off of retail she won them for &#128530;
> 
> My husband was actually incredulous at the concept of a NPB. "Wait...so it's *not* a legally binding contract when you say 'Yes, I want this and will pay x amount?' But...how?"
> 
> eBay-land, honey. Where the rules are made up and buyers can do whatever they want &#128514;




Exactly...eBay land. Reminds me of a listing that I had where a bid was placed and a day before the listing ended I get a message saying "hi, I'm currently the highest bidder, please cancel my bid unless you are willing to wait 1 or 2 weeks until I get the money, if you are willing to wait then I absolutely love the shoes". I literally LMAO. Cancelled the bid ...I did not... Block the bidder...I did. Someone else ended up winning anyway but it never ceases to amaze me why people bid when they know they can't pay.  It's simple....just don't bid. People don't realize how much of a waste of time, they are when they conduct business like that. What's worse is sometimes they message you asking you to hold the item for them while they acquire the funds.  I don't get it....


----------



## artistelizzy

Where to start with all the stuff that drives me up the wall on eBay?! People that buy stuff then don't pay and don't pay so I open a case and then they get all upset with me! Just pay for the damn thing, has it ever occurred to people I might be selling stuff cos I need the money for something else!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mrs. MFH said:


> People who don't leave feedback upon receipt. I've sold 5 items in 1 month with no feedback left, and I've messaged them and I include a card in all my packages thanking them for their purchase and to please leave feedback. Is it really that hard to leave feedback, I understand a couple of days but weeks.....



I pretty gave up on receiving feedback from my buyers. Majority of them don't. I consider the odd positive feedback a bonus now.


----------



## neverandever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I pretty gave up on receiving feedback from my buyers. Majority of them don't. I consider the odd positive feedback a bonus now.




I'm always hesitant to leave feedback for a buyer unless I get feedback first, and I don't think I'm the only one. I don't want to give someone positive feedback and then have them turn around in like a week and cause me problems for whatever reason (buyers remorse, etc.). Since my options as a seller are positive feedback or no feedback (still makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE that they ever changed that, but buyers have all the power...), I'd rather leave them no feedback until they have said they are happy.


----------



## StopHammertime

neverandever said:


> I'm always hesitant to leave feedback for a buyer unless I get feedback first, and I don't think I'm the only one. I don't want to give someone positive feedback and then have them turn around in like a week and cause me problems for whatever reason (buyers remorse, etc.). Since my options as a seller are positive feedback or no feedback (still makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE that they ever changed that, but buyers have all the power...), I'd rather leave them no feedback until they have said they are happy.




I also wait to leave feedback until I receive it from the buyer. Out of the 50+ things I sold last year, I received 10 feedbacks. It is irritating because I would like to build up at least a little reputation for selling authentic items, but nobody leaves feedback. My reasoning for not leaving it is the same as you, I don't want to leave it and then have the person become a pain in my a** a few days later, cause it's not like you can take it back once it's there. I don't get it, I always leave positive feedback when I've received my item when I purchase things on eBay. What is so hard about just saying thanks!!!!


----------



## StopHammertime

uadjit said:


> Non-paying bidders have really become a problem in the last 6 months or so. When you actually _get_ a bidder, that is!




I had a person 2 weeks ago that won one of my auctions for $10. Which was a really good deal, I was hoping to get more for it. This person didn't pay me for 5 days, then sent me a message about how she would pay me on Thursday. Thursday comes and goes and I get nothing. A week and a half passes by, and I assume this person isn't going to pay, so I start setting up a swap with someone instead. She finally came up with $10 and paid last night, a full 2 weeks after she won. Is $10 such a hardship. Why would you bid if you can't pay. Grrrrrrr


----------



## tickedoffchick

StopHammertime said:


> I had a person 2 weeks ago that won one of my auctions for $10. Which was a really good deal, I was hoping to get more for it. This person didn't pay me for 5 days, then sent me a message about how she would pay me on Thursday. Thursday comes and goes and I get nothing. A week and a half passes by, and I assume this person isn't going to pay, so I start setting up a swap with someone instead. She finally came up with $10 and paid last night, a full 2 weeks after she won. Is $10 such a hardship. Why would you bid if you can't pay. Grrrrrrr


You were so patient! Next time file unpaid item dispute after two days. Bet she tries to return the item.


----------



## whateve

neverandever said:


> I'm always hesitant to leave feedback for a buyer unless I get feedback first, and I don't think I'm the only one. I don't want to give someone positive feedback and then have them turn around in like a week and cause me problems for whatever reason (buyers remorse, etc.). Since my options as a seller are positive feedback or no feedback (still makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE that they ever changed that, but buyers have all the power...), I'd rather leave them no feedback until they have said they are happy.





StopHammertime said:


> I also wait to leave feedback until I receive it from the buyer. Out of the 50+ things I sold last year, I received 10 feedbacks. It is irritating because I would like to build up at least a little reputation for selling authentic items, but nobody leaves feedback. My reasoning for not leaving it is the same as you, I don't want to leave it and then have the person become a pain in my a** a few days later, cause it's not like you can take it back once it's there. I don't get it, I always leave positive feedback when I've received my item when I purchase things on eBay. What is so hard about just saying thanks!!!!


I don't leave feedback immediately for buyers. Once the 2 week return period has passed, I'll leave them feedback even if they haven't left it for me. I figure that even though they could conceivably still open a case against me, if they were unhappy they should have done something about it sooner. Some buyers won't leave feedback unless they get it from the seller.


----------



## megt10

neverandever said:


> I'm always hesitant to leave feedback for a buyer unless I get feedback first, and I don't think I'm the only one. I don't want to give someone positive feedback and then have them turn around in like a week and cause me problems for whatever reason (buyers remorse, etc.). Since my options as a seller are positive feedback or no feedback (still makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE that they ever changed that, but buyers have all the power...), I'd rather leave them no feedback until they have said they are happy.



I agree totally. I hardly ever leave feedback for a buyer unless they leave feedback first. I have a few regular buyers that are not in the US and they use a shipping service. They have been awesome and so I leave feedback for them knowing they probably won't even get the item for more than a month. Aside from that I just won't do it.


----------



## megt10

tickedoffchick said:


> You were so patient! Next time file unpaid item dispute after two days. Bet she tries to return the item.


+1


whateve said:


> I don't leave feedback immediately for buyers. Once the 2 week return period has passed, I'll leave them feedback even if they haven't left it for me. I figure that even though they could conceivably still open a case against me, if they were unhappy they should have done something about it sooner. Some buyers won't leave feedback unless they get it from the seller.



I use to use the Feedback Reminder service and that did help except it reminded a couple of buyers that they wanted to try and return something even after the 2 week period has passed. eBay actually encouraged me to take the return even though as they pointed out I wasn't required to. I stopped using the feedback reminder after that. Though I admit that it did help me when I first started selling. I would say my ratio of buyers that left feedback was about 75 to 80% vs 25% now.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> I use to use the Feedback Reminder service and that did help except it reminded a couple of buyers that they wanted to try and return something even after the 2 week period has passed. eBay actually encouraged me to take the return even though as they pointed out I wasn't required to. I stopped using the feedback reminder after that. Though I admit that it did help me when I first started selling. I would say my ratio of buyers that left feedback was about 75 to 80% vs 25% now.


sometimes I'm afraid to leave feedback because it will remind the buyer that they aren't that happy.

I find that people are more likely to leave feedback if they are really, really happy. I know that as a buyer sometimes I won't leave feedback if the description wasn't completely accurate but not bad enough to return or complain.

I'm getting over 50% feedback from buyers lately. It's better than it used to be.


----------



## ab1980

whateve said:


> sometimes I'm afraid to leave feedback because it will remind the buyer that they aren't that happy.
> 
> I find that people are more likely to leave feedback if they are really, really happy. I know that as a buyer sometimes I won't leave feedback if the description wasn't completely accurate but not bad enough to return or complain.
> 
> I'm getting over 50% feedback from buyers lately. It's better than it used to be.




I'm the exact same - sometimes I've left feedback and it seems to have spurred on the person to get back to me to say they want a return or they are not happy. So mostly I wait until the buyer leaves feedback 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> sometimes I'm afraid to leave feedback because it will remind the buyer that they aren't that happy.
> 
> I find that people are more likely to leave feedback if they are really, really happy. I know that as a buyer sometimes I won't leave feedback if the description wasn't completely accurate but not bad enough to return or complain.
> 
> I'm getting over 50% feedback from buyers lately. It's better than it used to be.



I accept returns for all items for any reason. So if they aren't happy, all they have to do, is contact me and return an item within the 2 week window. I want my buyers to be happy with their purchases. So I just don't get not leaving feedback. I agree about not leaving feedback for an item that I feel isn't quite as described but I still am happy enough with it. I never want to hurt another seller unless the item is fake or grossly misrepresented.


----------



## beekmanhill

I've sold 8 items since early December and not one feedback received.  Bugs me to death.  I sold an expensive Limited Edition LV wallet to someone, made sure (on my dime) he got it for Christmas, and mailed him the status a couple of times.  Nothing.   I like to get feedback on LV so future buyers will know the items I sell are legit.  Fortunately I'm at the bottom of my LV sell pile.

I always leave feedback after two weeks.


----------



## beekmanhill

beekmanhill said:


> I've sold 8 items since early December and not one feedback received.  Bugs me to death.  I sold an expensive Limited Edition LV wallet to someone, made sure (on my dime) he got it for Christmas, and mailed him the status a couple of times.  Nothing.   I like to get feedback on LV so future buyers will know the items I sell are legit.  Fortunately I'm at the bottom of my LV sell pile.
> 
> I always leave feedback after two weeks.



Oh, on this item, he didn't inform me he absolutely needed the item for Christmas until AFTER he had bought it.   It was one week before and I made a special trip to the P.O.  I never do that, I have a great mailman and a small kiosk PO in the neighborhood.  Then it arrived at his post office.  They attempted to deliver it twice and left notices for him before he picked it up.  SIGH.  Money and time wasted on my end, and no feedback or thanks from him.


----------



## megt10

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, on this item, he didn't inform me he absolutely needed the item for Christmas until AFTER he had bought it.   It was one week before and I made a special trip to the P.O.  I never do that, I have a great mailman and a small kiosk PO in the neighborhood.  Then it arrived at his post office.  They attempted to deliver it twice and left notices for him before he picked it up.  SIGH.  Money and time wasted on my end, and no feedback or thanks from him.



You are not alone. I did this for several buyers. I answered all their emails, made sure they arrived in time and followed up with them to make sure they got it. You would think that a buyer that spends a lot of time emailing you questions and you have several conversations, and then you go out of your way for them would take the time to thank you and leave positive feedback.


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> You are not alone. I did this for several buyers. I answered all their emails, made sure they arrived in time and followed up with them to make sure they got it. You would think that a buyer that spends a lot of time emailing you questions and you have several conversations, and then you go out of your way for them would take the time to thank you and leave positive feedback.



Because most ppl these days have "self entitlement" issues. Why else would they ask for your to go out of your way *after* they have purchased from you. If they start asking me to expedite the shipping after they have purchased then I tell them that I'll be happy to post faster for them BUT they will have to pay the difference as all my shipping policies are stated in the listing and the listing also states to ask all questions before purchasing. Suddenly the shipping I have stated in the listing suddenly becomes OK. I'm just over the attitude that a lot of buyers have these days. And as you stated it's really not worth it to bend over backwards bc in the end most don't appreciate it! 

I find that selling on Tradsey and Shop-Hers has helped avoid a lot of these issues.


----------



## chicinthecity777

NANI1972 said:


> *Because most ppl these days have "self entitlement" issues. *Why else would they ask for your to go out of your way *after* they have purchased from you. If they start asking me to expedite the shipping after they have purchased then I tell them that I'll be happy to post faster for them BUT they will have to pay the difference as all my shipping policies are stated in the listing and the listing also states to ask all questions before purchasing. Suddenly the shipping I have stated in the listing suddenly becomes OK. I'm just over the attitude that a lot of buyers have these days. And as you stated it's really not worth it to bend over backwards bc in the end most don't appreciate it!
> 
> I find that selling on Tradsey and Shop-Hers has helped avoid a lot of these issues.



This!


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Because most ppl these days have "self entitlement" issues. Why else would they ask for your to go out of your way *after* they have purchased from you. If they start asking me to expedite the shipping after they have purchased then I tell them that I'll be happy to post faster for them BUT they will have to pay the difference as all my shipping policies are stated in the listing and the listing also states to ask all questions before purchasing. Suddenly the shipping I have stated in the listing suddenly becomes OK. I'm just over the attitude that a lot of buyers have these days. And as you stated it's really not worth it to bend over backwards bc in the end most don't appreciate it!
> 
> I find that selling on Tradsey and Shop-Hers has helped avoid a lot of these issues.


I've had several tell me to put it in a gift box after they purchased. How would they even know if I had a gift box? It costs more to ship in the box but I did it for everyone who asked. Not one of them thanked me or gave me feedback.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Last year I sold 145 items but I've only received feedback for 83...kind of annoying that so many people don't take the quick second to leave positive feedback.


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Asking for feedback before the product is shipped...!


----------



## uadjit

NANI1972 said:


> Because most ppl these days have "self entitlement" issues. Why else would they ask for your to go out of your way *after* they have purchased from you. If they start asking me to expedite the shipping after they have purchased then I tell them that I'll be happy to post faster for them BUT they will have to pay the difference as all my shipping policies are stated in the listing and the listing also states to ask all questions before purchasing. Suddenly the shipping I have stated in the listing suddenly becomes OK. I'm just over the attitude that a lot of buyers have these days. And as you stated it's really not worth it to bend over backwards bc in the end most don't appreciate it!
> 
> I find that selling on Tradsey and Shop-Hers has helped avoid a lot of these issues.


 Agreex1000


----------



## whateve

I hate selling through auctions! For my last three sales, one asked me to cancel, for the second I opened an unpaid case, and the third has yet to pay. Buy it now buyers aren't as flaky.

It has nothing to do with their feedback rating either. The first two were high feedback buyers. The last two are repeat buyers.


----------



## neverandever

whateve said:


> I've had several tell me to put it in a gift box after they purchased. How would they even know if I had a gift box? It costs more to ship in the box but I did it for everyone who asked. Not one of them thanked me or gave me feedback.




You're nicer than I am. Want a gift box? $25 extra. $10 for shipping in a larger box, $5 for the actual gift box, and $5 for your asinine request. Want a gift box? Buy one at Wal-Mart and throw your purchase into it.


----------



## Frchgrl

I'm a seller but lately, have been a buyer .......vintage handbags.


Been the highest bidder on two items and both were ended by the seller before the end time. Obviously didn't go high enough. So irritating. They need to start their bid at the lowest they'll take then or add a reserve.


eBay does still charge you a fee now though when you end your listing that has bids.


----------



## neverandever

Buyer complained a NWT item was reeking of perfume and had deodorant stains. Shipped it back without asking.

If you have buyer's remorse just say so. &#128545;

At least she shipped it at her own expense...maybe...unless she contacts me to reimburse her. I'll tell her to kiss off if so, she sent it priority mail from CA and it's going to run her at least $10.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

eBay has been irritating me lately.  

Posting as NWOT on a bag that is CLEARLY used and then when I message them "I've used it once". Well then, it's not new. Just be honest, is it really that hard???

Not including everything in the pictures or listing as far as what's included. I shouldn't have to ask if the box, dust bag, and authenticity card comes with purchase. Do you want to make a sale or not? 

My ultimate is posting pics of bags on floors. Who places bags on floors? Dirty floors on top of that. If the background is nasty, dirty and cluttered I can only imagine what condition they keep their bags in.  Sellers should be cognizant of that.
That is all for now.


----------



## DesignerDreamsx

Augh!!! People who don't treat their bags well and expect to sell them to someone. Without tags should just automatically equal not new... The tags are gone for a reason right?


----------



## ScottyGal

When sellers or buyers do not respond to messages - more so if i have bought something from you!


----------



## rockcandymelts

_Lee said:


> When sellers or buyers do not respond to messages - more so if i have bought something from you!




This. I was watching a top that I really wanted awhile ago, but the description was totally inadequate (all it said was 'great top') and the seller had 0 feedback. I messaged them asking for more details, including the condition. I never heard back, so I decided that it wasn't worth trying to buy from the seller, though I would've paid more than it eventually sold for.


----------



## J_lou

^^ asking a seller for additional images and they just don't respond. If they had half a clue about the bag they were selling, they would know to put these photos in the listing!
Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh .....rant over &#128545;&#128518;


----------



## ab1980

Someone recently asked me if they could buy the receipt only for an item I was selling. What is wrong with some people?! Apparently she was giving the same one as a gift to someone and she wanted a receipt to go with it......


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## neverandever

The jacket the buyer claimed "reeked of perfume and having deodorant stains" came back to me today...absolutely reeking of HER perfume and sans any deodorant stains. Shocking. If she tries to force me to pay return shipping for a return where she sent the item back and THEN contacted me, I'm going to start a fight. &#128545;&#128545;


----------



## neverandever

In the same vein as my last angry rant...if you block someone, can they leave you feedback or no?


----------



## ScottyGal

An item I bought was apparently posed first class on Thursday.. still hasnt arrived. I've asked the seller twice for a tracking number - the lack of response is fuelling my suspicison that it wasn't sent via recorded delivery and instead, the cheapest way possible and could now be lost &#128544;&#128551;


----------



## tickedoffchick

_Lee said:


> An item I bought was apparently posed first class on Thursday.. still hasnt arrived. I've asked the seller twice for a tracking number - the lack of response is fuelling my suspicison that it wasn't sent via recorded delivery and instead, the cheapest way possible and could now be lost &#128544;&#128551;


It's Saturday. Seller mailed it Thursday. I'm confused by your expectations. Unless you mean it's been more than a week.


----------



## ScottyGal

tickedoffchick said:


> It's Saturday. Seller mailed it Thursday. I'm confused by your expectations. Unless you mean it's been more than a week.



Last thursday I meant to say. I have emailed so many times and asked for tracking number twice, not had a response yet.. but giving them the benefit of the doubt - I'm considering filing a claim if it isn't here by Monday night :-/.


----------



## DesignerDreamsx

ab1980 said:


> Someone recently asked me if they could buy the receipt only for an item I was selling. What is wrong with some people?! Apparently she was giving the same one as a gift to someone and she wanted a receipt to go with it......
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....




Haha some people are crazy!!


----------



## NANI1972

DesignerDreamsx said:


> Augh!!! People who don't treat their bags well and expect to sell them to someone. Without tags should just automatically equal not new... The tags are gone for a reason right?



Sometimes bags bought from a store do not have tags attached. Especially higher end bags such as Prada, Gucci, Fendi, etc.. Or the buyer could have removed the tags and then decided not to keep the bag, IMO doesn.t mean that it's not new.


----------



## bunnyr

NANI1972 said:


> Sometimes bags bought from a store do not have tags attached. Especially higher end bags such as Prada, Gucci, Fendi, etc.. Or the buyer could have removed the tags and then decided not to keep the bag, IMO doesn.t mean that it's not new.




+1 and also different countries' boutiques treat tags and plastic wraps differently.


----------



## whateve

neverandever said:


> In the same vein as my last angry rant...if you block someone, can they leave you feedback or no?


Yes they can. You are only blocking them from bidding or buying any of your items in the future.


----------



## DesignerDreamsx

NANI1972 said:


> Sometimes bags bought from a store do not have tags attached. Especially higher end bags such as Prada, Gucci, Fendi, etc.. Or the buyer could have removed the tags and then decided not to keep the bag, IMO doesn.t mean that it's not new.




True, wasn't considering the bags that don't come with tags when purchased via stores. For these bags, how can we know they have never been used? Apart from obvious wear and tear. I suppose we have to trust our instincts and scrutinise every photo they provide of the handbag


----------



## JadaStormy

rockcandymelts said:


> This. I was watching a top that I really wanted awhile ago, but the description was totally inadequate (all it said was 'great top') and the seller had 0 feedback. I messaged them asking for more details, including the condition. I never heard back, so I decided that it wasn't worth trying to buy from the seller, though I would've paid more than it eventually sold for.


This! Seller with 0 feedback, I sent several emails (they only had 2 pics up) they ended up dropping the price from $400 to $325 to $280! Now if you're going in to lower the price, you can respond to my emails. I didn't want to risk it, someone bought it for $280 and left positive feedback. I would've paid $400! Ah well, a better item came along a couple weeks later with a nice and responsive seller.

Now buyers...OMG I will pull my hair out if another buyer asks me a question that is answered in my listing!!! ullhair: I try to be descriptive so they aren't short, but not essays either. That makes me  I have blocked buyers for this reason. I know that's extreme, but I feel like they might be a PITA later since they_ clearly_ didn't read my listing.


----------



## restricter

JadaStormy said:


> This! Seller with 0 feedback, I sent several emails (they only had 2 pics up) they ended up dropping the price from $400 to $325 to $280! Now if you're going in to lower the price, you can respond to my emails. I didn't want to risk it, someone bought it for $280 and left positive feedback. I would've paid $400! Ah well, a better item came along a couple weeks later with a nice and responsive seller.
> 
> Now buyers...OMG I will pull my hair out if another buyer asks me a question that is answered in my listing!!! ullhair: I try to be descriptive so they aren't short, but not essays either. That makes me  I have blocked buyers for this reason. I know that's extreme, but I feel like they might be a PITA later since they_ clearly_ didn't read my listing.



I don't think it's extreme.  I've done it, too.


----------



## JadaStormy

restricter said:


> I don't think it's extreme.  I've done it, too.


Ok, good to know I'm not alone! And ironically I don't think those people ever end up submitting an offer/bidding, because I've never got an email saying, "hey I tried to bid but it said I was blocked." So they are time wasters anyway.


----------



## bunnyr

DesignerDreamsx said:


> True, wasn't considering the bags that don't come with tags when purchased via stores. For these bags, how can we know they have never been used? Apart from obvious wear and tear. I suppose we have to trust our instincts and scrutinise every photo they provide of the handbag




Actually there are people that use bags and put tags back or use bags that have tags on (like in inner pocket). Also sometimes you find "used" return bags in high end retail stores too.


----------



## restricter

I'm used to having the "Huns" on Posh ask to trade.  Today, I got this message on eBay:  

"Can I trade you a pair of crystal studded Guissepe Zanottis AND a brand new bait of chain link Manolos for this one pair of xxxxx"

I very politely told her no and that it's against eBay rules. Then I blocked her.  

She followed up with "Sorry didn't mean to offend."

Know what offends me?  EBay doesn't have a way for me to report this foolishness.


----------



## StopHammertime

My auction ended today, it was an LV pouchette. The person who won paid me, then 2 minutes later messaged me asking questions that were clearly answered in the description. Then they decided, based on my answers, that they didn't want it and wanted the order cancelled and refunded. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## chicinthecity777

StopHammertime said:


> My auction ended today, it was an LV pouchette. The person who won paid me, then 2 minutes later messaged me asking questions that were clearly answered in the description. Then they decided, based on my answers, that they didn't want it and wanted the order cancelled and refunded. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH



don't cancel. Give them an unpaid item strike!


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> I'm used to having the "Huns" on Posh ask to trade.  Today, I got this message on eBay:
> 
> "Can I trade you a pair of crystal studded Guissepe Zanottis AND a brand new bait of chain link Manolos for this one pair of xxxxx"
> 
> I very politely told her no and that it's against eBay rules. Then I blocked her.
> 
> She followed up with "Sorry didn't mean to offend."
> 
> Know what offends me?  EBay doesn't have a way for me to report this foolishness.



I have had people offer to trade her fake Chanel flap bag with my authentic LV wallet. She said "it's as good as the real thing"! Blocked list she went!


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have had people offer to trade her fake Chanel flap bag with my authentic LV wallet. She said "it's as good as the real thing"! Blocked list she went!



How on earth could you pass up such a sweet deal?!  I bet you cry every night that you did.  

I just got a sob story offering me 40% of my asking price because the guy is on a limited budget.   As tempting as it was to respond that I'm on a limited budget too which is why I'm selling stuff here, I just blocked him.  I think I might be one of the meanest sellers ever.

BTW, I'm trying out Shop-Hers and got a slew of offers.  Turns out offers aren't binding, so what I really got was a lot of wasted time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> How on earth could you pass up such a sweet deal?! * I bet you cry every night that you did*.
> 
> I just got a sob story offering me 40% of my asking price because the guy is on a limited budget.   As tempting as it was to respond that I'm on a limited budget too which is why I'm selling stuff here, I just blocked him.  I think I might be one of the meanest sellers ever.
> 
> BTW, I'm trying out Shop-Hers and got a slew of offers.  Turns out offers aren't binding, so what I really got was a lot of wasted time.



 So how does it work if the offers aren't binding???


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So how does it work if the offers aren't binding???



You accept the offer then the offeror has 24 hours to decide whether or not to buy it at the price they just negotiated.   So what they really should call it is "stealth time wasting" because of those offers I accepted, I've not heard one peep.


----------



## NANI1972

restricter said:


> You accept the offer then the offeror has 24 hours to decide whether or not to buy it at the price they just negotiated.   So what they really should call it is "stealth time wasting" because of those offers I accepted, I've not heard one peep.




They need to change this ridiculous offer system. I went through the same thing, ppl offer, you accept and they never pay. I chatted with shop-hers at told them it's nothing but a time waster and an unfair platform for sellers. Plus you can only decline or accept the offer, would be nice to have a counter offer option as well. Perhaps they should set it up so that before a buyer makes an offer they have to give third cc info and if their offer is accepted then they are automatically charged. It would deter a lot of time wasters!


----------



## restricter

NANI1972 said:


> They need to change this ridiculous offer system. I went through the same thing, ppl offer, you accept and they never pay. I chatted with shop-hers at told them it's nothing but a time waster and an unfair platform for sellers. Plus you can only decline or accept the offer, would be nice to have a counter offer option as well. Perhaps they should set it up so that before a buyer makes an offer they have to give third cc info and if their offer is accepted then they are automatically charged. It would deter a lot of time wasters!



That's what they do on Posh but naturally, the time wasters have figured out a work around.  They give invalid credit card details - and there are no consequences!


----------



## NANI1972

restricter said:


> That's what they do on Posh but naturally, the time wasters have figured out a work around.  They give invalid credit card details - and there are no consequences!



After going through "offer system" let down a few times on shop-hers I changed all of my listing to NOT to accept offers and put in the listing for buyers to message me with offers. But ppl are going to waist seller's time no matter what, on Tradsey and shop-hers I have buyers message me with offers and when I agree they say they would like to purchase and then.......nothing. It's so frustrating.ullhair:


----------



## TinksDelite

I've had a heck of a week between crackpot buyers & NPB's I just needed to vent!  I have a ton of stuff listed w/ BIN or BO; I keep getting these bargain hunters... this is EBAY NOT A GARAGE SALE!  Do I smell of desperation?!

One demanded I sell him a jacket (worth well over $300) for a $100 shipped.. I countered for $160 + priority shipping & he responded telling me I should take the $100 because the first time I listed it (at auction) w/ a starting price of $180 no one bought it.  Yeah.. well buddy it just sold for $200.. welcome to my blocked bidder list.

Just now I had another Best Offer of $75 on an item I had listed for $160 or BO; I countered for $140; although my gut told me to outright decline such an insulting offer. I get a message back that he can buy it new for $100 so I should just sell it to him for the $75.  I retracted my offer & blocked him.. 

What a waste of time.. I'd rather relist, relist, relist.. the right buyer at the right price WILL come along!!


----------



## ab1980

TinksDelite said:


> I've had a heck of a week between crackpot buyers & NPB's I just needed to vent!  I have a ton of stuff listed w/ BIN or BO; I keep getting these bargain hunters... this is EBAY NOT A GARAGE SALE!  Do I smell of desperation?!
> 
> One demanded I sell him a jacket (worth well over $300) for a $100 shipped.. I countered for $160 + priority shipping & he responded telling me I should take the $100 because the first time I listed it (at auction) w/ a starting price of $180 no one bought it.  Yeah.. well buddy it just sold for $200.. welcome to my blocked bidder list.
> 
> Just now I had another Best Offer of $75 on an item I had listed for $160 or BO; I countered for $140; although my gut told me to outright decline such an insulting offer. I get a message back that he can buy it new for $100 so I should just sell it to him for the $75.  I retracted my offer & blocked him..
> 
> What a waste of time.. I'd rather relist, relist, relist.. the right buyer at the right price WILL come along!!




I know the feeling. I hate it when people are like 'oh it costs such and such new' or are like 'oh well the same one sold for X amount so I will give you the same' even if condition is completely different.

I had one buyer offer me about £600 for a £1000 item and offer to pick it up and say that I would be saving on eBay fees. She wrote me an email outlining exactly how much fees I would save and what the equivalent offer via eBay would be, even though I know fine well how to calculate my eBay and paypal fees. 

She got quite aggressive when I told her I didn't want to accept less that £700 pick up and told me that since she has to drive three hours it's only fair that I account for her petrol costs.

Waste of my time dealing with her and i really dislike dealing with people who are just not nice at all and cause me stress. 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## EbayShopper43

Please do not buy from 'topwholesale99' - these people told me they would refund me of my purchase, but then refused to send the refund and claimed they never received the item when I know they did.


----------



## StopHammertime

TinksDelite said:


> I've had a heck of a week between crackpot buyers & NPB's I just needed to vent!  I have a ton of stuff listed w/ BIN or BO; I keep getting these bargain hunters... this is EBAY NOT A GARAGE SALE!  Do I smell of desperation?!
> 
> One demanded I sell him a jacket (worth well over $300) for a $100 shipped.. I countered for $160 + priority shipping & he responded telling me I should take the $100 because the first time I listed it (at auction) w/ a starting price of $180 no one bought it.  Yeah.. well buddy it just sold for $200.. welcome to my blocked bidder list.
> 
> Just now I had another Best Offer of $75 on an item I had listed for $160 or BO; I countered for $140; although my gut told me to outright decline such an insulting offer. I get a message back that he can buy it new for $100 so I should just sell it to him for the $75.  I retracted my offer & blocked him..
> 
> What a waste of time.. I'd rather relist, relist, relist.. the right buyer at the right price WILL come along!!




LOL. Similar problems here today. I had to relist the LV pouch that a bidder won, paid for, and 2 minutes later decided she didn't want and demanded refund on. 2nd chance offer was not interested. So I relisted BIN at 195 so I didn't have to deal with npb drama... Got 4 offers in the first hour and a half, 3 of them were $100 and one was $85. Seriously , $85?!?!!!!?!? 
Seriously, it is the lowest priced one on eBay right now. The next lowest is like $220 and mine is in better condition. I agree with your sentiments totally- what is this, a yard sale?!?!


----------



## whateve

TinksDelite said:


> I've had a heck of a week between crackpot buyers & NPB's I just needed to vent!  I have a ton of stuff listed w/ BIN or BO; I keep getting these bargain hunters... this is EBAY NOT A GARAGE SALE!  Do I smell of desperation?!
> 
> One demanded I sell him a jacket (worth well over $300) for a $100 shipped.. I countered for $160 + priority shipping & he responded telling me I should take the $100 because the first time I listed it (at auction) w/ a starting price of $180 no one bought it.  Yeah.. well buddy it just sold for $200.. welcome to my blocked bidder list.
> 
> Just now I had another Best Offer of $75 on an item I had listed for $160 or BO; I countered for $140; although my gut told me to outright decline such an insulting offer. I get a message back that he can buy it new for $100 so I should just sell it to him for the $75.  I retracted my offer & blocked him..
> 
> What a waste of time.. I'd rather relist, relist, relist.. the right buyer at the right price WILL come along!!


I hate BO! I'd rather just list it firm. If someone really wants it, they can always ask me for a discount.

On the bright side, this week all three of the bidders on my auctions paid!


----------



## marksuzy

I sold a pair of boots for $165 to a last minute bidder with 0 feedback. Surprisingly enough (wait for it) . . . bidder did not pay or respond to messages. Shocker I know! I offered the boots to the three next high bidders through Second Chance Offer, but no one accepted. I was a little worried because the initial "sale" was before Christmas and I figured it would be hard to sell at the same price after the holidays. 

I went ahead and relisted and there was bidding activity. I received a nice note from someone (with 100% positive feedback --over 700 of them) who said she was wondering if I would offer a discount from the BIN price I listed ($250) + include shipping. She was very friendly so I agreed. I was so happy to be able to sell them to her at $225 +  paid for shipping and I still came out ahead.

She was so happy and I was too--positive feedback was left immediately by both of us.


----------



## restricter

I just made my first sale on Shop Hers.  But it's weird.  The buyer made an offer, I accepted and she never confirmed so it expired.  The offer wasn't great and I decided to raise my price to see if it got better offers since apparently offers of 45% of your list price seems to be the norm.  Buyer paid my new inflated price.  I'm waiting for her to renege...


----------



## NANI1972

restricter said:


> I just made my first sale on Shop Hers.  But it's weird.  The buyer made an offer, I accepted and she never confirmed so it expired.  The offer wasn't great and I decided to raise my price to see if it got better offers since apparently offers of 45% of your list price seems to be the norm.  Buyer paid my new inflated price.  I'm waiting for her to renege...




I don't think buyers can renege on shop hers, once they buy its a done deal.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have a NWT bag listed on eBay for $1,500.  Just got an offer of $300.  Are you serious??


----------



## restricter

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have a NWT bag listed on eBay for $1,500.  Just got an offer of $300.  Are you serious??



Block that person!  It'll make you feel better.


----------



## Nikki_

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have a NWT bag listed on eBay for $1,500.  Just got an offer of $300.  Are you serious??



That's insane. 

Wouldn't you just love to respond with how you really feel?


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> That's insane.
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to respond with how you really feel?



I'd love to know what makes that person think for a second that's even remotely a decent offer!


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> I'd love to know what makes that person think for a second that's even remotely a decent offer!



It's crazy, some buyers think eBay is a flea market. 

I get these insulting offers from time to time and would _really _love to tell them what I think of their "offer."


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Block that person!  It'll make you feel better.





Nikki_ said:


> That's insane.
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to respond with how you really feel?





restricter said:


> I'd love to know what makes that person think for a second that's even remotely a decent offer!



I had people offered me £100 on a £1000 item. I forgot to set up auto-reject so it went through for my review. Needless to say, I added auto-reject immediately.


----------



## ab1980

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have a NWT bag listed on eBay for $1,500.  Just got an offer of $300.  Are you serious??




I think people must do it for some kind of a joke/trolling because surely someone can't actually believe that offer would be considered.

I took off best offer long ago for this reason but now I just get people messaging saying £100 please for like a £200 item. Despite it being a fixed price. Recently I had something listed at 650 and got a message '£300' and I said no. Then the person just replied and said '£350'. 

Someone even just messaged me saying do you have a buy now for an item that was already fixed price. I felt like replying saying yes....THE PRICE ITS ON AT


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## megt10

restricter said:


> Block that person!  It'll make you feel better.



+1


----------



## Lindsay2367

restricter said:


> Block that person!  It'll make you feel better.



Yup, I blocked her before I even declined the offer.  SMH.



Nikki_ said:


> That's insane.
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to respond with how you really feel?



Haha, I was so tempted to respond with a snarky reply, but I held my tongue.  

I know I should set up auto-decline on my listings, but honestly, sometimes it's funny to see how ridiculous some buyers' offers can be.


----------



## JadaStormy

TinksDelite said:


> I've had a heck of a week between crackpot buyers & NPB's I just needed to vent!  I have a ton of stuff listed w/ BIN or BO; I keep getting these bargain hunters... this is EBAY NOT A GARAGE SALE!  Do I smell of desperation?!
> 
> *Just now I had another Best Offer of $75 on an item I had listed for $160 or BO; I countered for $140; although my gut told me to outright decline such an insulting offer. *I get a message back that he can buy it new for $100 so I should just sell it to him for the $75.  I retracted my offer & blocked him..
> 
> What a waste of time.. I'd rather relist, relist, relist.. the right buyer at the right price WILL come along!!





whateve said:


> ]I hate BO![/B] I'd rather just list it firm. If someone really wants it, they can always ask me for a discount.


Say it with me...*AUTO-DECLINE!* You HAVE to use it with BO. Those crazy lowball offers are rejected based on your lowest set price. The buyer knows immediately their offer is too low, they don't have to wait for your response thinking maybe you'll accept. They only get three offers, many times all three are too low so they can't submit anymore! You can go into the declined list periodically and check it, and if the offers were insultingly low or from 0 feedback folks, block them. 

I only list BIN with BO, and this system works great. Some buyers will email me and ask what's my best price, I tell them, they offer that, done and done. I don't do auto-accept because I want to screen people first. I check their feedback and feedback they've left for other sellers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yup, I blocked her before I even declined the offer.  SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I was so tempted to respond with a snarky reply, but I held my tongue.
> 
> I know I should set up auto-decline on my listings, but honestly, sometimes it's funny to see how ridiculous some buyers' offers can be.





JadaStormy said:


> Say it with me...*AUTO-DECLINE!* You HAVE to use it with BO. Those crazy lowball offers are rejected based on your lowest set price. The buyer knows immediately their offer is too low, they don't have to wait for your response thinking maybe you'll accept. They only get three offers, many times all three are too low so they can't submit anymore!* You can go into the declined list periodically and check it*, and if the offers were insultingly low or from 0 feedback folks, block them.
> 
> I only list BIN with BO, and this system works great. Some buyers will email me and ask what's my best price, I tell them, they offer that, done and done. I don't do auto-accept because I want to screen people first. I check their feedback and feedback they've left for other sellers.



The bold part. BO has actually been a life saver for me.


----------



## Nikki_

Lindsay2367 said:


> Yup, I blocked her before I even declined the offer.  SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I was so tempted to respond with a snarky reply, but I held my tongue.
> 
> I know I should set up auto-decline on my listings, but honestly, sometimes it's funny to see how ridiculous some buyers' offers can be.



As of late, I seem to be getting ridiculously low offers on my BIN items, not to mention the famous "how low can you go" messages. 

I can't tell you how many times I really wanted to reply back with "I'll keep it before I sell it to you for that price."


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> As of late, I seem to be getting ridiculously low offers on my BIN items, not to mention the famous "how low can you go" messages.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I really wanted to reply back with "I'll keep it before I sell it to you for that price."



My mental snarky response is, "I'd rather pour gasoline on it and set it on fire on my front lawn while dancing naked around it before selling it to you for ___."

Still, maybe these lowballers are onto something.  Maybe we're the idiots for not seeing how cheaply we could get what we wanted.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> *My mental snarky response is, "I'd rather pour gasoline on it and set it on fire on my front lawn while dancing naked around it before selling it to you for ___."*
> 
> Still, maybe these lowballers are onto something.  Maybe we're the idiots for not seeing how cheaply we could get what we wanted.



I love it! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## megt10

restricter said:


> My mental snarky response is, "I'd rather pour gasoline on it and set it on fire on my front lawn while dancing naked around it before selling it to you for ___."
> 
> Still, maybe these lowballers are onto something.  Maybe we're the idiots for not seeing how cheaply we could get what we wanted.



You owe me a new keyboard, seriously the funniest response ever. Well that and then the water shooting out of my mouth as I can't stop laughing.


----------



## platinum_babie

When people sell old and dirty bags or bags with significant damage (missing strap, zipper fell off, giant hole) for over $50 or over 30% of its original price. Who wants to spend more than twenty bucks on an old and broken bag?


----------



## whateve

platinum_babie said:


> When people sell old and dirty bags or bags with significant damage (missing strap, zipper fell off, giant hole) for over $50 or over 30% of its original price. Who wants to spend more than twenty bucks on an old and broken bag?


if people are willing to pay it, why shouldn't the sellers sell it for that? Another word for old is vintage, and many vintage bags sell for more than their original price.


----------



## ab1980

whateve said:


> if people are willing to pay it, why shouldn't the sellers sell it for that? Another word for old is vintage, and many vintage bags sell for more than their original price.




Yeah to be fair I see a lot of people selling absolutely ruined Mulberry handbags and they still sell for quite high because the original RRP is so high. I would buy ones with missing straps or poor condition if I knew how to revive them 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## love4mom

Latest peeve: Buyers who make an offer and after you agree, the come back with a lower one.
Here is one: have a bag listed for $1100. This is a BIN listing. Someone asks if I will accept $1000. I say: yes, I will accept. Then she comes back with this: "sorry, just checked my card and I can only pay $900".
My answer: "that's too bad, but thanks anyway".


----------



## whateve

ab1980 said:


> Yeah to be fair I see a lot of people selling absolutely ruined Mulberry handbags and they still sell for quite high because the original RRP is so high. I would buy ones with missing straps or poor condition if I knew how to revive them
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


I've gotten several bags cheap because the straps were missing. It took a lot of looking but eventually I found matching straps. I love to buy a beat up vintage Coach and make it look good again. It doesn't work as well with some other brands. Docride does it with Hermes, though! I'd be afraid to have a lot of money invested in a bag and then try something that I didn't know would work.


----------



## restricter

Breaking news!  I have a new pet peeve.  Lowballers with sob stories to justify their pathetic offers.  Just got 2 on the same item.  One wanted to buy it for his fiancé but could only afford X.  The other had one but lost it and is so sad so maybe I'd consider her lame-o offer.

Somebody pass the Kleenex!


----------



## platinum_babie

whateve said:


> if people are willing to pay it, why shouldn't the sellers sell it for that? Another word for old is vintage, and many vintage bags sell for more than their original price.











ab1980 said:


> Yeah to be fair I see a lot of people selling absolutely ruined Mulberry handbags and they still sell for quite high because the original RRP is so high. I would buy ones with missing straps or poor condition if I knew how to revive them
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



I watch them to see if they get sold and 99% of the time they don't and they just keep getting relisted.  Once I watched an RM MAC with missing strap list for $75. After a month it was still getting relisted. 6 months later I was curious to see if it was still on the market - and yup it still is. 

Maybe I should rephrase, the problem has to do with ppl listing broken and really dirty bags the same price range as bags in much better condition.


----------



## restricter

platinum_babie said:


> I watch them to see if they get sold and 99% of the time they don't and they just keep getting relisted.  Once I watched an RM MAC with missing strap list for $75. After a month it was still getting relisted. 6 months later I was curious to see if it was still on the market - and yup it still is.
> 
> Maybe I should rephrase, the problem has to do with ppl listing broken and really dirty bags the same price range as bags in much better condition.



Isn't the strap on a MAC removable?  Someone might buy it and order a replacement or switch one out from another MAC of the bag is in decent condition.  We do this with Evelyn straps and  Kellys over in Hermes.

Sometimes the broken and really dirty bags are vintage and not last year's bag that was totally destroyed by its owner.  In the former case, people do buy and rehab.  In the latter, they sit on eBay, I guess.  Hard to say what goes on in someone's mind when they list and buy,


----------



## Louliu71

When someone buys a bag and purse off eBay that has been sold as used (albeit only once) and then the buyer realists as brand new for an extortionate price and doesn't even bother taking their own pictures for some of the most distinguishing parts of the bag!....... Hmmmmmm

Original sellers pic




Buyers pic when selling on


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhhhh&#8230; this one drives me crazy&#8230; 

Selling a Handbag for upwards of $500 
and then using 6 photos&#8230;. 

4 of the photos are identical, the exact same photos&#8230;. 
so, there are only really 3 photos of the bag&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## platinum_babie

restricter said:


> Isn't the strap on a MAC removable?  Someone might buy it and order a replacement or switch one out from another MAC of the bag is in decent condition.  We do this with Evelyn straps and  Kellys over in Hermes.
> 
> Sometimes the broken and really dirty bags are vintage and not last year's bag that was totally destroyed by its owner.  In the former case, people do buy and rehab.  In the latter, they sit on eBay, I guess.  Hard to say what goes on in someone's mind when they list and buy,



I don't know if you can buy it from RM but again the issue is the listing being in the same price range as one that is in perfect condition.

I also hate it when ppl list bags that are missing removable straps and the only way you find out is if you look at the pic and the strap is not there and u have to ask them about it.

After a year of listing the same old tattered bags with missing parts for 6 months straight, isn't it time you evaluate your pricing or just keep the bag and stop listing it? Sure you can argue the seller can do whatever they want but buyers can do whatever they want too yet we all like to complain about buyers anyway. I suppose thegood thing about having that same bag cluttering ebay searches is that ppl know what not to sell it for.

IMO if the bag is not being used and you are willing to part with it then price it in a way that someone else can enjoy it. If you cant sell it after a year of listing it at that price your bag is clearly not worth what u want to get out of it. The alternative is that you have it sitting in your closet collecting dust and no one can enjoy that bag then yes it's completely the seller's call. But the logic befuddles me. Do you want cash or do you want the item that u don't use?

My boyfriend always complains I sell my stuff for too cheap but I always feel like if I'm not using it then I want someone else to love it.

But thwn again some people like to have stuff sitting around they don't use. I don't.


----------



## platinum_babie

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhhh this one drives me crazy
> 
> Selling a Handbag for upwards of $500
> and then using 6 photos.
> 
> 4 of the photos are identical, the exact same photos.
> so, there are only really 3 photos of the bag



Or using stock photos only! Even if u list it as brand new with tags I'd like to see it first unless you're a known seller like zappos and has a good return policy.


----------



## restricter

Here's a good one.  I had a buyer ask me to do a BIN that was just a little below my starting price. I agreed, explained that I was going to update the listing with a BIN at that price.  Of course, to do that, your starting price has to be a certain percentage lower.  Guess who decided she didn't feel like paying the BIN and entered the lower starting bid.

It was worth any ding to my account to cancel the auction and block her dishonest, conniving @ss.


----------



## platinum_babie

restricter said:


> Here's a good one.  I had a buyer ask me to do a BIN that was just a little below my starting price. I agreed, explained that I was going to update the listing with a BIN at that price.  Of course, to do that, your starting price has to be a certain percentage lower.  Guess who decided she didn't feel like paying the BIN and entered the lower starting bid.
> 
> It was worth any ding to my account to cancel the auction and block her dishonest, conniving @ss.



Wow. Can u complain to ebay about that? I hope this was an honest mistake and was not aware of it and thought u just lowered it...cuz knowing ppl are conniving like this is disheartening.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Here's a good one.  I had a buyer ask me to do a BIN that was just a little below my starting price. I agreed, explained that I was going to update the listing with a BIN at that price.  Of course, to do that, your starting price has to be a certain percentage lower.  Guess who decided she didn't feel like paying the BIN and entered the lower starting bid.
> 
> It was worth any ding to my account to cancel the auction and block her dishonest, conniving @ss.


You should have set the agreed on price as the starting price, then ended the auction early and sold it to her at that price, or set up a fixed price listing. It would have been worth the 30 cents.


----------



## Data

I cannot stand it when dishonest people make money from selling fakes and you think you're getting a genuine item. I bought what I thought was genuine and authentic and asked this and asked for proof this was genuine and the cheeky sod even emailed me a copy of a bank statement with a purchase of that bag but still..... after examining the bag throughly and having had it confirmed a fake, I then reported it to eBay.


----------



## restricter

platinum_babie said:


> Wow. Can u complain to ebay about that? I hope this was an honest mistake and was not aware of it and thought u just lowered it...cuz knowing ppl are conniving like this is disheartening.



Nope.  Not an honest mistake.  We messaged back and forth and I agreed to update the auction to a BIN.  My next message directed her to the item so she could buy it at her price and she behaved badly.  Supposedly, she didn't see the BIN button but if someone were updating an auction just for you, wouldn't you ask?  There is no excuse she could offer that would change my impression of her as someone I'm not comfortable selling to at this point.

Whateve is right.  I should have just made up a new listing and killed the old one.  Lesson learned.  The thing is, when sellers have done that for me, I'd never have thought of trying to take advantage.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Here's a good one.  I had a buyer ask me to do a BIN that was just a little below my starting price. I agreed, explained that I was going to update the listing with a BIN at that price.  Of course, to do that, your starting price has to be a certain percentage lower.  Guess who decided she didn't feel like paying the BIN and entered the lower starting bid.
> 
> It was worth any ding to my account to cancel the auction and block her dishonest, conniving @ss.



I think in this situation, I'd risk the ding on my account and cancel her bid. (And likely block her from future purchases) 

I'd then call eBay to explain the situation to see if you can get the ding removed. eBay Reps do have access to your messages. 

When a potential buyer pulls something like this early on, especially given the fact that you were willing to give her a better BIN price, I feel as though the buyer will find some sort of issue when she receives the item. 

I really don't buy that she didn't see the big "Buy it Now" option.


----------



## Lily

restricter said:


> Here's a good one.  I had a buyer ask me to do a BIN that was just a little below my starting price. I agreed, explained that I was going to update the listing with a BIN at that price.  Of course, to do that, your starting price has to be a certain percentage lower.  Guess who decided she didn't feel like paying the BIN and entered the lower starting bid.
> 
> It was worth any ding to my account to cancel the auction and block her dishonest, conniving @ss.



*restricter*, is there no way of sending the buyer an official offer through eBay messages, if the listing is in auction-style? I thought the option was always available, but I haven't had any auction listings for a while now, so I don't know if this is different than when buyers send messages asking about a BIN w/ best offer listing.

In any case, your buyer has some nerve! I hope that you can contact eBay and get through to someone who understands how dodgy your buyer is being!


----------



## restricter

Lily said:


> *restricter*, is there no way of sending the buyer an official offer through eBay messages, if the listing is in auction-style? I thought the option was always available, but I haven't had any auction listings for a while now, so I don't know if this is different than when buyers send messages asking about a BIN w/ best offer listing.
> 
> In any case, your buyer has some nerve! I hope that you can contact eBay and get through to someone who understands how dodgy your buyer is being!




I think how that works is they make an offer to you but I haven't seen the option pop up all the time.  It seems to be some sort of selective application of eBay logic.

FWIW, she's not my buyer anymore.  I canceled her bid, canceled the listing and blocked her.  I also cut off all communication.  She's sent a message asking what we do next.  Since my only possible reply is that she can sit and spin, I've just ignored her.

Experts, is there anything more I could or should do?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Seriously&#8230;. How hard is it to add a FEW measurements 
to a listing????

Ladies Vintage  Open toe high heel slides/ mules&#8230; No size.. 
and not one measurement&#8230;. 

Sellers not listing heel height&#8230;. or with sandals, no length of insole&#8230; 

Handbags&#8230;. some just say, Small&#8230; Medium or Large&#8230; 
Um&#8230; MY small handbag is somebody else's large&#8230; 


Listing the size, but NO measurements on Jeans.. Saying TRUE size 28&#8230;.

WTH is a true size 28??? 

Women who list jeans with Waist and Length Measurements only&#8230;.. 
Waist measurements are used for MEN'S Jeans and pants&#8230; NOT women's&#8230;
We are a little bit more curvy, so more measurements are always a good idea&#8230;. 
Like hips, thighs.. back rise.. even knee's are an important measurement on skinny jeans&#8230; 



If the buyer can't be there to try something on, it is best to have measurements 
to be able to compare to their own clothing items&#8230;. 



Sorry&#8230;. I just NEEDED to rant about that stuff&#8230;  
It really drives me crazy that there are so many LAZY sellers&#8230;


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> I think how that works is they make an offer to you but I haven't seen the option pop up all the time.  It seems to be some sort of selective application of eBay logic.
> 
> FWIW, she's not my buyer anymore.  I canceled her bid, canceled the listing and blocked her.  I also cut off all communication.  She's sent a message asking what we do next.  Since my only possible reply is that she can sit and spin, I've just ignored her.
> 
> Experts, is there anything more I could or should do?





That is ODD, why would she ask you what to do next?
If she entered a bid, and you had set up a BIN, 
why would she not understand that she would then have to wait 
for the auction to end?


----------



## whateve

I hate auctions! When I sell on BIN, my buyers take the time to read the listing and make sure they really want it before they hit that button.

With auctions, I'm lucky if 50% of them stick. In the last 3 weeks of auctions:
first week - 3 buyers - only one paid and she was a return customer who would have done a BIN
second week - 3 buyers - all paid but one is returning for not as described because she doesn't like the color
third week - 2 buyers - one asked to cancel. Then after I cancelled, she asked me more questions, like is it really dirty?

Then I got a message from another potential buyer just after my auction ended. She tells me that she meant to bid but it was too late, am I going to be relisting? I said not immediately but if she wants to buy it, I'll set it up as a buy it now for the minimum bid price. She never got back to me. Why ask, if you aren't really interested?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Just got an offer from a buyer for a penny less than my BIN price.  Obviously, I was a little confused, but then I saw the message the buyer sent.  She really wants the bag, so she asked if I can hold it for six weeks for her and she promises to pay then.  Seriously, six weeks?!?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lindsay2367 said:


> Just got an offer from a buyer for a penny less than my BIN price.  Obviously, I was a little confused, but then I saw the message the buyer sent.  She really wants the bag, so she asked if I can hold it for six weeks for her and she promises to pay then.  Seriously, six weeks?!?




Lmao what is this...a layaway plan. I cannot believe the audacity of some people. Either you have the money or you don't. That's ridiculous!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

I have had awesome experiences as a seller and a buyer.  Pet Peeves: 1.   Not listing enough pictures when they give you 12 free.  2.   Best Offer and when I come a few dollars under, depending on cost, you decline,  Then what you do want.  I end up not buying from them.  3.  Not giving measurements.

All said and done:  If it looks iffy, I do not buy.  I don't even ask questions because everything should have been listed.


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> Just got an offer from a buyer for a penny less than my BIN price.  Obviously, I was a little confused, but then I saw the message the buyer sent.  She really wants the bag, so she asked if I can hold it for six weeks for her and she promises to pay then.  Seriously, six weeks?!?


Why don't you tell her to use Paypal credit? No payments, no interest for 6 months or a year. I'm seeing it advertised on listings now.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Why don't you tell her to use Paypal credit? No payments, no interest for 6 months or a year. I'm seeing it advertised on listings now.



I wouldn't because this buyer already made a bad impression.  How do you know that she wouldn't buy the bag and then try to get it for free by claiming fake?  And that's assuming her credit is good enough to be accepted.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Potential buyer send me a message in a foreign language while my listing is on the UK site. Now I am supposed to be multilingual by default?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Lindsay2367 said:


> Just got an offer from a buyer for a penny less than my BIN price.  Obviously, I was a little confused, but then I saw the message the buyer sent.  She really wants the bag, so she asked if I can hold it for six weeks for her and she promises to pay then.  Seriously, six weeks?!?





That is a bit much&#8230;. For one, she should have asked BEFORE 
making the offer&#8230; 
and 6 weeks??? 

In Sweden, we only get paid once a month&#8230; 
So, ONCE in a great while, I will ask a seller if I can 
pay them in 7 days&#8230; or something like that&#8230;. 
BUT&#8230; I always ask up front&#8230; 
and I do NOT expect that the seller agree to this&#8230;. 
I just figure, it can't hurt to ask&#8230; 

and most sellers are fine with this&#8230; 
I explain why&#8230;. and I keep in contact with them&#8230;. 
and I always pay by the date that I said I would&#8230; 
and sometimes even before that date.. 

But&#8230; I would NEVER bid on an item, and then ask&#8230; 
that is just rude&#8230;.  
and I would NEVER ask for 6 weeks&#8230; 

Did she explain why she would need 6 weeks??? 

I mean, asking to pay on their next payday, I can understand that&#8230; 
But&#8230; in the USA people get paid every 2 weeks.. So, I don't understand 
this one at all&#8230;..


----------



## whateve

I sold a catalog that had a picture of a clutch on the front. The next day I got a message from someone asking me if it already sold because that clutch would have been perfect to take to a wedding! 

Last night I got this message: "this item only post to UK only?" What does that even mean? I'm not in the UK, I'm in the US.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> *I sold a catalog that had a picture of a clutch on the front. The next day I got a message from someone asking me if it already sold because that clutch would have been perfect to take to a wedding!*
> 
> Last night I got this message: "this item only post to UK only?" What does that even mean? I'm not in the UK, I'm in the US.



I'm laughing so very hard here!

:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## maja2506

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Potential buyer send me a message in a foreign language while my listing is on the UK site. Now I am supposed to be multilingual by default?




Happened to me too - more than once &#128513;


----------



## Lindsay2367

Mrs. MFH said:


> Lmao what is this...a layaway plan. I cannot believe the audacity of some people. Either you have the money or you don't. That's ridiculous!



Seriously!  I'm not a store!



whateve said:


> Why don't you tell her to use Paypal credit? No payments, no interest for 6 months or a year. I'm seeing it advertised on listings now.



I didn't think of that, but my assumption would be that if she could get the credit to do so, she probably already would have (or she did and maxed out her credit line!).  



restricter said:


> I wouldn't because this buyer already made a bad impression.  How do you know that she wouldn't buy the bag and then try to get it for free by claiming fake?  And that's assuming her credit is good enough to be accepted.



And I would worry about this too!  She seems nice enough and does have good feedback, but I'm always really wary of anything out of the ordinary on eBay.



JustAgUrL said:


> That is a bit much. For one, she should have asked BEFORE
> making the offer
> and 6 weeks???
> 
> In Sweden, we only get paid once a month
> So, ONCE in a great while, I will ask a seller if I can
> pay them in 7 days or something like that.
> BUT I always ask up front
> and I do NOT expect that the seller agree to this.
> I just figure, it can't hurt to ask
> 
> and most sellers are fine with this
> I explain why. and I keep in contact with them.
> and I always pay by the date that I said I would
> and sometimes even before that date..
> 
> But I would NEVER bid on an item, and then ask
> that is just rude.
> and I would NEVER ask for 6 weeks
> 
> Did she explain why she would need 6 weeks???
> 
> I mean, asking to pay on their next payday, I can understand that
> But in the USA people get paid every 2 weeks.. So, I don't understand
> this one at all..



She just said she didn't have the money until mid-March, and she wants to buy it for herself for her birthday.  And I get only getting paid once a month (the last firm I worked at did that), but six weeks?  That's just way too long.  If she'd said a week, I would have totally considered it.  But mid-March?  I don't think so!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Lindsay2367 said:


> Seriously!  I'm not a store!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think of that, but my assumption would be that if she could get the credit to do so, she probably already would have (or she did and maxed out her credit line!).
> 
> 
> 
> And I would worry about this too!  She seems nice enough and does have good feedback, but I'm always really wary of anything out of the ordinary on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> She just said she didn't have the money until mid-March, and she wants to buy it for herself for her birthday.  And I get only getting paid once a month (the last firm I worked at did that), but six weeks?  That's just way too long.  If she'd said a week, I would have totally considered it.  But mid-March?  I don't think so!




Yeah.. Mid March That is WAYYY too much 
and she really should have asked PRIOR to bidding. 
I don't blame you one bit. 

also, All buyers have Positive Feedback.  

and yeah, waiting until next pay day I can understand.. 
BUT 6 weeks is past next payday  


The longest I EVER asked for was for a coat for my husband 
and it is the HARDEST coat to find, only ONE on ebay.. 
I wanted this coat for my husband so bad, it was for Christmas 
and I had just a few days prior, bought another expensive item 
so, I was pretty broke til the next Payday, and that was 
20 days away. I HATED even asking. But, only ONE on ebay 
a 100% Cashmere Chesterfield Coat.. Made in Italy 
It was an auction, so I was willing to go really high for my bid 
I fully expected her to say no and I would have totally understood. 


I wrote and asked the seller 
and even said, I would not blame her for saying no, 
and that I would accept any answer from her. 
Shockingly, she said No Problem 
She was the NICEST seller 
I gave her the best Feedback, EVER!!!! 

Back then, that seller could SEE that I bought a lot of high end items 
so, she KNEW I was good for the money 
She could see my whole buying History 

Now, a seller is not really able to do that  

*They have changed it so sellers can't look into a buyers 
buying history. 
I hate that change.. Being able to see a buyers history, 
makes it so the seller feels more comfortable selling to 
to certain buyers and possible making deals like that. 
being that ALL buyers have good feedback, I don't blame sellers 
for getting nervous from a buyer like this.. 

*
They keep running ebay by removing ALL the personal touches.


----------



## love4mom

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah.. Mid March&#8230; That is WAYYY too much&#8230;
> and she really should have asked PRIOR to bidding&#8230;.
> I don't blame you one bit&#8230;.
> 
> also, All buyers have Positive Feedback&#8230;.
> 
> and yeah, waiting until next pay day&#8230; I can understand..
> BUT&#8230; 6 weeks is past next payday &#8230;
> 
> 
> The longest I EVER asked for was for a coat for my husband&#8230;
> and it is the HARDEST coat to find, only ONE on ebay..
> I wanted this coat for my husband so bad, it was for Christmas&#8230;
> and I had just a few days prior, bought another expensive item&#8230;
> so, I was pretty broke til the next Payday, and that was
> 20 days away&#8230;. I HATED even asking&#8230;. But, only ONE on ebay&#8230;
> a 100% Cashmere Chesterfield Coat.. Made in Italy&#8230;
> It was an auction, so I was willing to go really high for my bid&#8230;
> I fully expected her to say no&#8230; and I would have totally understood&#8230;.
> 
> 
> I wrote and asked the seller
> and even said, I would not blame her for saying no,
> and that I would accept any answer from her&#8230;.
> Shockingly, she said&#8230; No Problem&#8230;
> She was the NICEST seller&#8230;
> I gave her the best Feedback, EVER!!!!
> 
> Back then, that seller could SEE that I bought a lot of high end items&#8230;
> so, she KNEW I was good for the money&#8230;
> She could see my whole buying History&#8230;
> 
> Now, a seller is not really able to do that&#8230;
> 
> *They have changed it so sellers can't look into a buyers
> buying history&#8230;.
> I hate that change.. Being able to see a buyers history,
> makes it so the seller feels more comfortable selling to
> to certain buyers and possible making deals like that&#8230;.
> being that ALL buyers have good feedback, I don't blame sellers
> for getting nervous from a buyer like this&#8230;..
> 
> *
> They keep running ebay by removing ALL the personal touches&#8230;.



You can still see the buyer's bidding.buying history here:

http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> You can still see the buyer's bidding.buying history here:
> 
> http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php





Ohh Thank you I have never seen this. 

This is great..


----------



## StylishFarmer

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah.. Mid March That is WAYYY too much
> and she really should have asked PRIOR to bidding.
> I don't blame you one bit.
> 
> also, All buyers have Positive Feedback.
> 
> and yeah, waiting until next pay day I can understand..
> BUT 6 weeks is past next payday
> 
> 
> The longest I EVER asked for was for a coat for my husband
> and it is the HARDEST coat to find, only ONE on ebay..
> I wanted this coat for my husband so bad, it was for Christmas
> and I had just a few days prior, bought another expensive item
> so, I was pretty broke til the next Payday, and that was
> 20 days away. I HATED even asking. But, only ONE on ebay
> a 100% Cashmere Chesterfield Coat.. Made in Italy
> It was an auction, so I was willing to go really high for my bid
> I fully expected her to say no and I would have totally understood.
> 
> 
> I wrote and asked the seller
> and even said, I would not blame her for saying no,
> and that I would accept any answer from her.
> Shockingly, she said No Problem
> She was the NICEST seller
> I gave her the best Feedback, EVER!!!!
> 
> Back then, that seller could SEE that I bought a lot of high end items
> so, she KNEW I was good for the money
> She could see my whole buying History
> 
> Now, a seller is not really able to do that
> 
> *They have changed it so sellers can't look into a buyers
> buying history.
> I hate that change.. Being able to see a buyers history,
> makes it so the seller feels more comfortable selling to
> to certain buyers and possible making deals like that.
> being that ALL buyers have good feedback, I don't blame sellers
> for getting nervous from a buyer like this..
> 
> *
> They keep running ebay by removing ALL the personal touches.






Oh sheesh! I always look at a buyers history when they have bid or making an offer on one of my items, especially the more expensive items. Grrrr....


----------



## Nikki_

love4mom said:


> You can still see the buyer's bidding.buying history here:
> 
> http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JustAgUrL

StylishFarmer said:


> Oh sheesh! I always look at a buyers history when they have bid or making an offer on one of my items, especially the more expensive items. Grrrr....




Oh, I know I like being able to see what my buyers were buying, 

and I like that sellers could see what I bought 
and know that they could be comfortable selling to me 

This is a LOSE LOSE change in my opinion.


----------



## restricter

Ack! The crazy bidder from the weekend has been messaging me twice a day, still looking for her "deal" on my item.  

She's blocked and hopefully, the message (or lack of them on my part) will get through.


----------



## Data

Tough call !! To be fair it's their own fault for not being honest and selecting buy it now! I would have sent her a final message explaining why I am blocking her and that you're protecting yourself & your account as eBay is becoming very tough and lack of trust between you as a seller and the buyer could have an effect on your item, and your feedback


----------



## NANI1972

Particularly love when a buyer tells your NWT item is priced too high when it's listed hundreds of dollars below retail. Asks you to negotiate on price then when you agree they are never to be heard from again. *crickets*


----------



## Murphy47

People who read only the title of a list. 
Bidder:I don't see shipping options to Singapore. 
Me: that's because I don't ship to Singapore. 
Bidder: But I want to buy this bag. 
Me: I am sorry , but I don't ship to Singapore. 
Bidder: But if you did, how much would it cost. 
Me: I don't know, I don't ship to Singapore. 

This continued for 6 more posts.


----------



## MDM

NANI1972 said:


> Particularly love when a buyer tells your NWT item is priced too high when it's listed hundreds of dollars below retail. Asks you to negotiate on price then when you agree they are never to be heard from again. *crickets*





Murphy47 said:


> People who read only the title of a list.
> Bidder:I don't see shipping options to Singapore.
> Me: that's because I don't ship to Singapore.
> Bidder: But I want to buy this bag.
> Me: I am sorry , but I don't ship to Singapore.
> Bidder: But if you did, how much would it cost.
> Me: I don't know, I don't ship to Singapore.
> 
> This continued for 6 more posts.



Nothing like time wasters, I feel for you both.  
*Murphy47*, you're way nicer than I am.  I would've blocked and ignore her after the 2nd email.

Mine:  Sellers who take their sweet time (days!) to reply to offers, then don't counteroffer.  :censor:


----------



## MDM

You place a $950 offer on an item listed at $1,025 (WITH A BEST OFFER option!). Then seller replies that the minimum she's willing to accept is $999.  Why the hell do you even bother having a best offer, you moron?


----------



## megt10

Murphy47 said:


> People who read only the title of a list.
> Bidder:I don't see shipping options to Singapore.
> Me: that's because I don't ship to Singapore.
> Bidder: But I want to buy this bag.
> Me: I am sorry , but I don't ship to Singapore.
> Bidder: But if you did, how much would it cost.
> Me: I don't know, I don't ship to Singapore.
> 
> This continued for 6 more posts.



OMG, too funny. If you are still in contact with her suggest that if she really wants it to look into a shipping service in the US. I have had several buyers that live in Singapore and use one.


----------



## Murphy47

megt10 said:


> OMG, too funny. If you are still in contact with her suggest that if she really wants it to look into a shipping service in the US. I have had several buyers that live in Singapore and use one.




That leads to my other weird buyer. 
She was using a shipping service and wanted me to FOLD THE BAG  so it fit in an 8"X11" envelope. 
While it is possible to fold a nylon and leather bag flat, one that is 16 x 14 x 6 is just not going to fit. 
Had she contacted me before bidding we could probably made some sort of arrangement. As I was I just cancelled the transaction. 
I wasn't even sure what kind of origami she thought was going to make a XL tote fit in a tshirt envelope and survive the journey.


----------



## Nikki_

Here's a gem for you:

A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.





I hope you replied with,
"I was just about to write you and ask you 
the same thing since I have been on eBay longer!!" 

Or "since I listed mine first."


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.



Priceless


----------



## Murphy47

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.




That's a good one!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.



Wow! The cheeks of some people! I would have replied "Why don't you remove yours so I can sell mine first?"


----------



## restricter

I would have been sorely tempted to click the little box that lets you include the "buyer's" question and your answer with your listing.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

restricter said:


> I would have been sorely tempted to click the little box that lets you include the "buyer's" question and your answer with your listing.




Lol that would've been hilarious!


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> I would have been sorely tempted to click the little box that lets you include the "buyer's" question and your answer with your listing.



I'm not following you. She messaged me through my listing.  (My listing showed up with her question)


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> I'm not following you. She messaged me through my listing.  (My listing showed up with her question)



When a buyer clicks the "Ask A Seller A Question" and you reply, you have the option of adding the question and answer to your listing, at least on the full-blown website.  I'm not sure the app gives you the choice.

From the Q&A Page:

*Responding personally to buyers' questions*

                 When a buyer clicks the *Ask a question*  link in your listing, and they can't find an auto answer that addresses  their question, they can send an email to you through your eBay  account. You'll receive the message in your *Messages*  inbox and your personal email account. When you respond, you can choose  to post the question and answer to your listing so all buyers can see  it. Once you post the answer, you can't change or remove it.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> When a buyer clicks the "Ask A Seller A Question" and you reply, you have the option of adding the question and answer to your listing, at least on the full-blown website.  I'm not sure the app gives you the choice.
> 
> From the Q&A Page:
> 
> *Responding personally to buyers' questions*
> 
> When a buyer clicks the *Ask a question*  link in your listing, and they can't find an auto answer that addresses  their question, they can send an email to you through your eBay  account. You'll receive the message in your *Messages*  inbox and your personal email account. When you respond, you can choose  to post the question and answer to your listing so all buyers can see  it. Once you post the answer, you can't change or remove it.



Oh, I know what you mean!

Damn, I wish I had thought of that before responding.


----------



## Sssy

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.



Too funny


----------



## Nikki_

Sssy said:


> Too funny



I can't believe the audacity of some people!


----------



## beekmanhill

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.



This is the best one I've heard so far.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Here's a gem for you:
> 
> A seller (A seasoned seller, at that) messages me asking if I'd remove one of my listings that was identical to hers so that she could sell her item first.


Tongue in cheek response:  "Since my item was listed first and you understand the problem of having the same item as another seller, I'm sure you wouldn't mind ending your own listing so mine can sell."

(Don't send but it's fun to consider how she'd react!)


----------



## south-of-france

'Hi, just buy my item in order to remove it, then you can sell yours!'


----------



## merrydish

south-of-france said:


> 'Hi, just buy my item in order to remove it, then you can sell yours!'



Outstanding response!!!


----------



## Nikki_

south-of-france said:


> 'Hi, just buy my item in order to remove it, then you can sell yours!'




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## *MJ*

Here's my latest peeve...I sold an Hermes 24mm belt, and the buyer initiated a return because, "I thought is was the wider (32mm) strap." Ok, even though I mention the size in the title, and THREE other times in the listing, I take it back. All is well and I relist...and guess what?? Same thing happens again!!! Second buyer says, "Sorry, I was so excited to find this color combo that I overlooked the size!!" Really?? 

Sheesh...so now I'm on return number two...This is getting frustrating, and expensive!!


----------



## Hanlovesbags

I am absolutely sick of receiving 'brand new with tags' bags, which have CLEARLY been heavily used, and the seller has just taken the pictures for ebay before it has been used so all the pictures make it appear new... Do they really think we are that stupid / lazy that we will just say 'oh well... I will just keep this used item I would only have paid half the price for if it were used...' I wander how many cases of this ebay has to deal with every day? Rant over


----------



## whateve

Hanlovesbags said:


> I am absolutely sick of receiving 'brand new with tags' bags, which have CLEARLY been heavily used, and the seller has just taken the pictures for ebay before it has been used so all the pictures make it appear new... Do they really think we are that stupid / lazy that we will just say 'oh well... I will just keep this used item I would only have paid half the price for if it were used...' I wander how many cases of this ebay has to deal with every day? Rant over


I had one of these! Seller never responded to any of my messages. I couldn't understand why she had perfect feedback. I gave her first negative. I just checked her feedback and now she has a neutral from another buyer who also got a nwt  bag that was clearly used.


----------



## ab1980

Hanlovesbags said:


> I am absolutely sick of receiving 'brand new with tags' bags, which have CLEARLY been heavily used, and the seller has just taken the pictures for ebay before it has been used so all the pictures make it appear new... Do they really think we are that stupid / lazy that we will just say 'oh well... I will just keep this used item I would only have paid half the price for if it were used...' I wander how many cases of this ebay has to deal with every day? Rant over




I had this recently too where the seller must have reattached the tags and when I contacted her she was in complete denial. What annoys me even more is after you return it, the seller puts up the exact same 'bnwt' listing! And also when they say 'well you did get it at 50% of the original price' like that's perfect justification for lying in the listing 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Nikki_

Interested buyer:

1st message: How low will you go?

2nd message: Why not?

3rd message: But you gotta work with me when it comes to that kind of money.


----------



## south-of-france

'Are these song lyrics? Hilarious!'


----------



## Lily

Nikki_ said:


> Interested buyer:
> 
> *1st message: How low will you go*?
> 
> 2nd message: Why not?
> 
> 3rd message: But you gotta work with me when it comes to that kind of money.



Ugh! One of my ultimate eBay pet peeves. Why do these buyers want us to negotiate with ourselves?!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lily said:


> Ugh! One of my ultimate eBay pet peeves. Why do these buyers want us to *negotiate with ourselves*?!



Same here! Hate those! I normally say "my lowest is my starting price which is listed in my listing."


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Same here! Hate those! I normally say "my lowest is my starting price which is listed in my listing."



My new tactic on these is, "I'm happy to discuss price if you are able to buy today."  That usually scares 'em right off.  Works like a charm on eBay, Posh and everywhere except Shop-Hers, where tormenting sellers with offers you don't expect to follow through on is apparently encouraged.

I've had three of those Shop-Hers offers this weekend and not only did the person not follow through, but each offer was $150 below my asking price.  Is there some kind of unspoken $150 rule?  I increased all my prices by $200 after the first wave of them so the ones this weekend weren't ridiculously low but still...  I feel like there must be some kind of secret $150 handshake or something.


----------



## Nikki_

Lily said:


> Ugh! One of my ultimate eBay pet peeves. Why do these buyers want us to negotiate with ourselves?!



Oh, I agree, it's ridiculous.

These messages are never with BO items, either.


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> Oh, I agree, it's ridiculous.
> 
> These messages are never with BO items, either.




Actually, I've gotten them with BOs too.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Actually, I've gotten them with BOs too.



Wow, on a BO no less. I guess nothing should surprise me, anymore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I said this before and I will say it again, no feedback from buyers. I sold a few higher end item and not single one of them got feedback. WTF with people?


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I said this before and I will say it again, no feedback from buyers. I sold a few higher end item and not single one of them got feedback. WTF with people?


I find this is even worse with auction buyers. When I don't get feedback, I figure the buyer isn't thrilled but isn't unhappy enough to complain. Sometimes that's how I feel when I don't leave feedback.

People who sell themselves are usually very good about leaving feedback.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I find this is even worse with auction buyers. When I don't get feedback, I figure the buyer isn't thrilled but isn't unhappy enough to complain. Sometimes that's how I feel when I don't leave feedback.
> 
> People who sell themselves are usually very good about leaving feedback.



No, my items are absolutely gorgeous, in great condition and I always pack them very carefully in great clean materials. I have received outstanding feedback in the past. It just got really bad in recent months. I think they don't leave feedback because either they are just simply lazy or they don't want others to know what they have been buying on eBay. I even suspect they are resellers.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No, my items are absolutely gorgeous, in great condition and I always pack them very carefully in great clean materials. I have received outstanding feedback in the past. It just got really bad in recent months. I think they don't leave feedback because either they are just simply lazy or they don't want others to know what they have been buying on eBay. I even suspect they are resellers.


If a buyer is going to resell, that would be a reason for not leaving feedback.

I'm often surprised at which items get feedback. I sell a lot of vintage so my items are in different states of condition but I always describe the flaws in detail. The bags that are pristine often get no feedback but the things that are obviously used are more likely to get great feedback. I think it must be the difference between their expectations and what they received. Since I emphasize the flaws they have low expectations.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> If a buyer is going to resell, that would be a reason for not leaving feedback.
> 
> I'm often surprised at which items get feedback. I sell a lot of vintage so my items are in different states of condition but I always describe the flaws in detail. The bags that are pristine often get no feedback but the things that are obviously used are more likely to get great feedback. I think it must be the difference between their expectations and what they received. Since I emphasize the flaws they have low expectations.



Could be. 

I should stop trying to figure out why a buyer won't leave feedback. I really think some people just can't be bothered no matter how great the item is.


----------



## merrydish

How about those sellers who are negligent about feedback. 

I immediately pay and leave feedback upon receiving an item, but in some cases have waited weeks for a few sellers to leave me one in return. In addition to feedback, I always email the seller as well to say I've left glowing positive feedback because I treasure the item and gently ask if they will leave me a nice one in return. Most sellers are thrilled to receive those emails and email me back to say so.

Anyway, there are those few who are cavalier about leaving feedback. So I wait a few weeks and then send an email gently asking why. So far that's always worked and they end up giving me great feedback.

Time consuming but courtesy works both ways.


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Could be.
> 
> I should stop trying to figure out why a buyer won't leave feedback. I really think some people just can't be bothered no matter how great the item is.



Don't feel bad. Out of every 10 transactions, I'll get 2 or 3 buyers that will return to leave FB. Once in a while, I'll get a nice message from a buyer thanking me, yet no FB.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Don't feel bad. Out of every 10 transactions, I'll get 2 or 3 buyers that will return to leave FB. Once in a while, I'll get a nice message from a buyer thanking me, yet no FB.


I've gotten those glowing thank yous and no feedback too! Maybe they don't know about feedback? I know when I was a newbie I didn't leave feedback because I didn't realize the importance of it to sellers. I rarely leave feedback on Amazon and I realize there are independent sellers there that rely on it as well.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I've gotten those glowing thank yous and no feedback too! Maybe they don't know about feedback? I know when I was a newbie I didn't leave feedback because I didn't realize the importance of it to sellers. I rarely leave feedback on Amazon and I realize there are independent sellers there that rely on it as well.



You very well could be right about newbie buyers. As for buyers that have been on eBay for quite some time, I haven't a clue.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> You very well could be right about newbie buyers. As for buyers that have been on eBay for quite some time, I haven't a clue.



Most of my buyers who don't leave feedback are long term members. Go figure!


----------



## merrydish

Nikki_ said:


> Don't feel bad. Out of every 10 transactions, I'll get 2 or 3 buyers that will return to leave FB. Once in a while, I'll get a nice message from a buyer thanking me, yet no FB.



Why not send them a gentle, lovely worded email telling them how much feedback means to sellers and asking them if they would take the time to do one for you. Sometimes people need a little nudge....again, gently.


----------



## Nikki_

merrydish said:


> Why not send them a gentle, lovely worded email telling them how much feedback means to sellers and asking them if they would take the time to do one for you. Sometimes people need a little nudge....again, gently.



I've thought of that in the past and after reading over eBay forums on this hot button topic, decided against it. 

The general consensus seemed to be "no news is good news" when it comes to FB. 

Several that tried contacting buyers after the sale reported an increase in partial refunds.


----------



## Nikki_

merrydish said:


> How about those sellers who are negligent about feedback.
> 
> I immediately pay and leave feedback upon receiving an item, but in some cases have waited weeks for a few sellers to leave me one in return. In addition to feedback, I always email the seller as well to say I've left glowing positive feedback because I treasure the item and gently ask if they will leave me a nice one in return. Most sellers are thrilled to receive those emails and email me back to say so.
> 
> Anyway, there are those few who are cavalier about leaving feedback. So I wait a few weeks and then send an email gently asking why. So far that's always worked and they end up giving me great feedback.
> 
> Time consuming but courtesy works both ways.



You sound like a wonderful buyer.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Most of my buyers who don't leave feedback are long term members. Go figure!


Most of my NPBs are long term members with lots of feedback. If a newbie is aware of feedback, I think they'll want to leave feedback in order to build up their own feedback rating.


merrydish said:


> Why not send them a gentle, lovely worded email telling them how much feedback means to sellers and asking them if they would take the time to do one for you. Sometimes people need a little nudge....again, gently.


I agree with the "no news is good news." If they are unhappy, I don't want to remind them. 

Isn't there an option to have ebay send a feedback reminder on your behalf?

I don't think invoices or reminders increase payments for NPBs either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

merrydish said:


> Why not send them a gentle, lovely worded email telling them how much feedback means to sellers and asking them if they would take the time to do one for you. Sometimes people need a little nudge....again, gently.



I tried that in the early days (I was very gentle and polite and all) but literally got no where with it so I stopped it.


----------



## merrydish

I was referring to people who are satisfied with a purchase, send an email to let the seller know but fail to leave feedback.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I find this is even worse with auction buyers. When I don't get feedback, I figure the buyer isn't thrilled but isn't unhappy enough to complain. Sometimes that's how I feel when I don't leave feedback.
> 
> People who sell themselves are usually very good about leaving feedback.


I have always left feedback and did so long before I started selling. I agree the only time I don't is when an item isn't exactly as described but not enough to complain about. Seeing as I offer returns and put a note in with all my contact information I would think if there was any problems I would hear from the buyer. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> No, my items are absolutely gorgeous, in great condition and I always pack them very carefully in great clean materials. I have received outstanding feedback in the past. It just got really bad in recent months. I think they don't leave feedback because either they are just simply lazy or they don't want others to know what they have been buying on eBay. I even suspect they are resellers.


I had one girl who bought 3 Balenciaga jackets from me and left me feedback but asked that I didn't leave feedback for her. I think she was afraid of her SO seeing her purchases.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Don't feel bad. Out of every 10 transactions, I'll get 2 or 3 buyers that will return to leave FB. Once in a while, I'll get a nice message from a buyer thanking me, yet no FB.



Oh I know that is the worst especially on high end items. I had one buyer who told me how much she loved a Hermes CDC belt, blah, blah, blah. I went so out of my way for her too. Told her I would appreciate her leaving feedback, but of course she didn't.


----------



## poopsie

1) Feedback is voluntary...........not mandatory
2) buyer feedback _received_ is meaningless. I will never understand the rabid desire for it. Buyer feedback _left_ is what matters.  
I too only received fb for a small percentage of my transactions. I didn't always leave fb for sellers either. As long as I received the item as described or the tracking showed delivered I was happy.  LOL the more I read about Ebay the more I don't miss it at all.


----------



## megt10

poopsie said:


> 1) Feedback is voluntary...........not mandatory
> 2) buyer feedback _received_ is meaningless. I will never understand the rabid desire for it. Buyer feedback _left_ is what matters.
> I too only received fb for a small percentage of my transactions. I didn't always leave fb for sellers either. As long as I received the item as described or the tracking showed delivered I was happy.  LOL the more I read about Ebay the more I don't miss it at all.



I always check to see the kind of feedback a buyer is leaving for others or if she or he is leaving it at all. That certainly plays a part in whether I accept a BO or not. If  I see a buyer who has a propensity for leaving negative or neutral  feedback I just won't sell to them. If I see they have received feedback and not left feedback I think twice about selling to them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

poopsie said:


> 1) Feedback is voluntary...........not mandatory
> 2) buyer feedback _received_ is meaningless. I will never understand the rabid desire for it. Buyer feedback _left_ is what matters.
> I too only received fb for a small percentage of my transactions. I didn't always leave fb for sellers either. As long as I received the item as described or the tracking showed delivered I was happy.  LOL the more I read about Ebay the more I don't miss it at all.



I always leave feedback as a buyer and I have been lucky that I have yet to need to leave any negs for seller. Nobody said feedback is mandatory but it's very useful tool for future reference. Your mentality is the exact reason buyers rarely leave feedback any more.


----------



## restricter

Wheeeee!  Here's a new one (at least for me).  With 40 minutes remaining on an auction, a buyer contacts me and says she is trying to bid but I only accept Paypal.  OK, I could maybe sign up for Skrill or whatever, so I ask how she would pay.  Are you sitting?  Here it comes:

"With a Visa card I have on me."

You cannot make this up.  She's got a 67 feedback, so she's not exactly a newbie and she's left no FB for others.  There is nothing about this that doesn't scream "scam!"  Guess what I did?  It starts with a B.


----------



## luv2run41

1) When a buyer demands a receipt that hasn't been included or advertised in the listing 
2)When a seller does not included items pictured with the main item.  Example if a lock and keys are hanging on a speedy LV and pictured with dustbag and box, I atleast, expect the padlock and keys should come with the bag.


----------



## Lubina

> If  I see a buyer who has a propensity for leaving negative or neutral feedback I just won't sell to them.


 
That eBay does not add a category to Buyer Requirements which would allow sellers to block bidders who have left more than 2/3/4 negative feedback in 3/6/12  months which would add another layer of protection and institute a 24-48 our review of every negative feedback comment before for posting or the limit criteria for leaving negative feedback to 2-3 reasons rather than a free for all narrative especially when 9x out of 10 the buyer is lying.


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> That eBay does not add a category to Buyer Requirements which would allow sellers to block bidders who have left more than 2/3/4 negative feedback in 3/6/12  months which would add another layer of protection and institute a 24-48 our review of every negative feedback comment before for posting or the limit criteria for leaving negative feedback to 2-3 reasons rather than a free for all narrative especially when 9x out of 10 the buyer is lying.


I've left two negatives in the last month. I was worried that it would hurt me as sellers might be afraid to sell to me because of it. But on the other hand, these sellers shouldn't have gotten away with what they did and other buyers should be warned. It is already a risk to me because these sellers have my address and could get vindictive. I don't need another thing to deter me from telling the truth.

By the way, I didn't leave the negatives before giving the sellers every opportunity to correct the situation.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Don't feel bad. Out of every 10 transactions, I'll get 2 or 3 buyers that will return to leave FB. Once in a while, I'll get a nice message from a buyer thanking me, yet no FB.



Yay! Finally got a feedback from a buyer! I just left them feedback too!


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I always leave feedback as a buyer and I have been lucky that I have yet to need to leave any negs for seller. Nobody said feedback is mandatory but it's very useful tool for future reference. Your mentality is the exact reason buyers rarely leave feedback any more.




I always leave feedback.  It lets the seller know that the item arrived and I'm pleased with it.  The feedback mentions the communication, shipping time and how well the item description matches the item.  In 15 years, I've left only 2 neutral feedbacks.  If a seller packs the item in a special way or has been very friendly, I will drop them a note telling them how I appreciate them as a seller.

I feel leaving feedback for a seller is basic good manners.    (It falls under the category of saying please, thank you, you're welcome and may I)

As a buyer, we have the power to warn others about a bad seller.


----------



## lillawyer85

I may be unique in this and there may be some sellers out there who can lend perspective on this, but...

Putting in your listing that you purchased a designer handbag from another eBayer (I like that; it is very honest), but when asked nicely who from with an explanation that it would help lend a level of comfort with the purchase, responding with, "You should just trust me, I only buy authentic."

It could be a ridiculous Q from the seller's perspective, but frankly, if you have a genuinely interested buyer who is respectfully asking questions prior to purchase so that the purchase goes smoothly for both parties, isn't it mutually beneficial to answer those questions?


----------



## whateve

lillawyer85 said:


> I may be unique in this and there may be some sellers out there who can lend perspective on this, but...
> 
> Putting in your listing that you purchased a designer handbag from another eBayer (I like that; it is very honest), but when asked nicely who from with an explanation that it would help lend a level of comfort with the purchase, responding with, "You should just trust me, I only buy authentic."
> 
> It could be a ridiculous Q from the seller's perspective, but frankly, if you have a genuinely interested buyer who is respectfully asking questions prior to purchase so that the purchase goes smoothly for both parties, isn't it mutually beneficial to answer those questions?


they don't want you to know how much they paid. I don't really see the point of saying you bought it from another ebayer. To me that introduces some doubt as to authenticity; it's like saying "well, the other seller said it was authentic so if it isn't, it's not my fault." I rarely put anything in my listings as to where I acquired it. I don't see why the buyer needs to know. When they say they bought it at an estate sale or it was in their grandmother's closet, again that sounds like a disclaimer.


----------



## lillawyer85

whateve said:


> they don't want you to know how much they paid. I don't really see the point of saying you bought it from another ebayer. To me that introduces some doubt as to authenticity; it's like saying "well, the other seller said it was authentic so if it isn't, it's not my fault." I rarely put anything in my listings as to where I acquired it. I don't see why the buyer needs to know. When they say they bought it at an estate sale or it was in their grandmother's closet, again that sounds like a disclaimer.



I could see that, for sure.  I also think that mentioning it is opening it up to questioning regarding the exact source and/or the item's authenticity.  The fact that the seller made the statement is what made me curious, otherwise, it really would be none of my business (if I want the bag and it is in fact authentic and I find the price fair, I don't necessarily even want to know where someone got it or how much they originally paid).  As much as I love the item, I'm hugely reluctant to purchase now and probably will not.  In part because, you're right, why ever mention it, if not to hedge?  And on top of that, it seems very strange to mention it, and then refuse to provide additional information.  

It just put a sour taste in my mouth, which is saddening because I really did like the bag.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I got an email that went like this.  "Another seller was selling your same item for less but by the time I went to buy it, it had already sold. Will you sell yours for the same lower price?"

I really wanted to say ...you snooze you lose...shoulda bought that one!

Instead I said thank you for interest but I'm not accepting offers.


----------



## devik

Pet peeve as a buyer: When the seller prints the USPS shipping label relatively quickly but then doesn't manage to actually put it in the mail for DAYS.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Pet peeve as a buyer: When the seller prints the USPS shipping label relatively quickly but then doesn't manage to actually put it in the mail for DAYS.


I have to respond to this. I print the label immediately, then put it out that day or the next for my mail carrier to pick up. Once in awhile, he forgets to pick it up so I'll be a day late then. Most of the time, the package doesn't get scanned the day it is picked up or the next. Sometimes it doesn't get scanned until the day of delivery. 

I made a sale on Thursday afternoon, set up a post office pickup for Friday, put the package out on Friday. It was gone when my mail was delivered so I assumed it was picked up. Saturday I got a confirmation from the post office that an item was picked up. This should have been sent Friday when the package was picked up. The tracking showed up today. I think my postman picked it up on Friday but didn't turn it in until Saturday.

What I'm trying to say is that the seller may have mailed it immediately but it wasn't scanned. My post office will not scan packages when I bring them in if I buy postage at home.


----------



## simplyhappy

I understand both sides of this coin because I've been in both situations. As a Seller, I always ship same or next business day and if I print/buy postage at home from my computer, I make sure the actual "ship date" reflects the real date it'll go to the office. I don't know why the post office is slow to report. I've learned their tracking system is definitely imperfect!  It's frustrating to me as a buyer n seller. 

Though I'm probably in the minority here where I actually like my experiences with the USPS services, but not their customer service :/


----------



## whateve

simplyhappy said:


> I understand both sides of this coin because I've been in both situations. As a Seller, I always ship same or next business day and if I print/buy postage at home from my computer, I make sure the actual "ship date" reflects the real date it'll go to the office. I don't know why the post office is slow to report. I've learned their tracking system is definitely imperfect!  It's frustrating to me as a buyer n seller.
> 
> Though I'm probably in the minority here where I actually like my experiences with the USPS services, but not their customer service :/


I'm with you. They are the cheapest and the fastest. I love that they'll pick up from my house. In the years I've been buying on ebay, I had two small purchases go missing, both on the same day. They were shown as delivered but they must have been delivered to someone else. I never found them. As a seller, I had one buyer claim she never got her package but tracking showed it was delivered.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> I have to respond to this. I print the label immediately, then put it out that day or the next for my mail carrier to pick up. Once in awhile, he forgets to pick it up so I'll be a day late then. Most of the time, the package doesn't get scanned the day it is picked up or the next. Sometimes it doesn't get scanned until the day of delivery.
> 
> I made a sale on Thursday afternoon, set up a post office pickup for Friday, put the package out on Friday. It was gone when my mail was delivered so I assumed it was picked up. Saturday I got a confirmation from the post office that an item was picked up. This should have been sent Friday when the package was picked up. The tracking showed up today. I think my postman picked it up on Friday but didn't turn it in until Saturday.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that the seller may have mailed it immediately but it wasn't scanned. My post office will not scan packages when I bring them in if I buy postage at home.



Hi whateve - I do appreciate the response and I totally understand how USPS and its tracking system/processes are not always as accurate as they should be. However I'm sick of getting tracking reports like these which really are not what you're describing:

*January 14, 2015 , 1:15 am    Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility 

January 7, 2015 , 5:32 am    Shipping Label Created 

January 7, 2015            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS*

That item was delivered on Jan. 16 - for an order placed Jan. 1. What's worse? Seller is _in the same state._


Or this one - not quite so bad but still - order placed Feb. 7 which is a Sat. but didn't make to USPS till Feb. 12 which is a Thurs.

*February 12, 2015 , 5:41 pm    Departed Post Office

**February 12, 2015 , 5:18 pm    Picked up by Request    **

 February 10, 2015 , 10:06 pm    Shipping Label Created   

  February 10, 2015            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS *



These sellers are not mailing immediately. If you're making sales on a Thursday and getting them into the mail on Friday (and even if it looks like it was mailed on Saturday based on sloppiness from the mail guy) then you're not the seller that I'm peeved at.


----------



## merrydish

Sometimes the US Postal Service is quite lax updating and providing accurate information. 

A seller sent me 2 items in a package for a 2 day delivery and the USPS website showed it would be delivered on Monday. They failed to update as the package made its way across the U.S. Well, finally they updated a few days later and the update showed a Wednesday delivery......and yes it came that day as it has come into my area where the postal service personnel do their job.

Frankly, while they eventually deliver, I do find their tracking extremely frustrating.


----------



## devik

It just seems dishonest to me when sellers preprint the mailing label when they must KNOW that they're not going to actually get it into the mailflow for awhile. Mine is not a rant about the USPS tracking system - which is certainly not blameless!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

whateve said:


> I'm with you. They are the cheapest and the fastest. I love that they'll pick up from my house. In the years I've been buying on ebay, I had two small purchases go missing, both on the same day. They were shown as delivered but they must have been delivered to someone else. I never found them. As a seller, I had one buyer claim she never got her package but tracking showed it was delivered.




Oohh that happened to me with an art purchase. Finally my neighbor came by and said it was misdelivered to him! I was lucky! I had called the retailer AND stocked the postal worker.


----------



## simplyhappy

devik said:


> It just seems dishonest to me when sellers preprint the mailing label when they must KNOW that they're not going to actually get it into the mailflow for awhile. Mine is not a rant about the USPS tracking system - which is certainly not blameless!!!




Yep there's something wrong there with your examples. Lazy? Or maybe something even more fishy...they don't have the product?  I appreciate it when sellers just post their true turnaround times.


----------



## nastasja

devik said:


> Pet peeve as a buyer: When the seller prints the USPS shipping label relatively quickly but then doesn't manage to actually put it in the mail for DAYS.




Happened with a couple of my last purchases. Printed the label but didn't actually mail the item until an entire week later. Super annoying!


----------



## love4mom

devik said:


> Hi whateve - I do appreciate the response and I totally understand how USPS and its tracking system/processes are not always as accurate as they should be. However I'm sick of getting tracking reports like these which really are not what you're describing:
> 
> *January 14, 2015 , 1:15 am    Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
> 
> January 7, 2015 , 5:32 am    Shipping Label Created
> 
> January 7, 2015            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS*
> 
> That item was delivered on Jan. 16 - for an order placed Jan. 1. What's worse? Seller is _in the same state._
> 
> 
> Or this one - not quite so bad but still - order placed Feb. 7 which is a Sat. but didn't make to USPS till Feb. 12 which is a Thurs.
> 
> *February 12, 2015 , 5:41 pm    Departed Post Office
> 
> **February 12, 2015 , 5:18 pm    Picked up by Request    **
> 
> February 10, 2015 , 10:06 pm    Shipping Label Created
> 
> February 10, 2015            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS *
> 
> 
> 
> These sellers are not mailing immediately. If you're making sales on a Thursday and getting them into the mail on Friday (and even if it looks like it was mailed on Saturday based on sloppiness from the mail guy) then you're not the seller that I'm peeved at.



What was the handling time in he listing? If the seller shipped within their stated handling time, then the seller did nothing wrong. Now, if the handling times states 1 business day, but the seller did not ship for 7 business days after the purchase, then you have a valid complaint.


----------



## bunnyr

whateve said:


> I have to respond to this. I print the label immediately, then put it out that day or the next for my mail carrier to pick up. Once in awhile, he forgets to pick it up so I'll be a day late then. Most of the time, the package doesn't get scanned the day it is picked up or the next. Sometimes it doesn't get scanned until the day of delivery.
> 
> I made a sale on Thursday afternoon, set up a post office pickup for Friday, put the package out on Friday. It was gone when my mail was delivered so I assumed it was picked up. Saturday I got a confirmation from the post office that an item was picked up. This should have been sent Friday when the package was picked up. The tracking showed up today. I think my postman picked it up on Friday but didn't turn it in until Saturday.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that the seller may have mailed it immediately but it wasn't scanned. My post office will not scan packages when I bring them in if I buy postage at home.




+1000 completely agree. I'm a seller too and I know how this works exactly.


----------



## bunnyr

love4mom said:


> What was the handling time in he listing? If the seller shipped within their stated handling time, then the seller did nothing wrong. Now, if the handling times states 1 business day, but the seller did not ship for 7 business days after the purchase, then you have a valid complaint.




And many websites' stores take 2 business days to process. People seem to have a lot more expectations for so called non professional sellers/businesses.


----------



## Lindsay2367

whateve said:


> I have to respond to this. I print the label immediately, then put it out that day or the next for my mail carrier to pick up. Once in awhile, he forgets to pick it up so I'll be a day late then. Most of the time, the package doesn't get scanned the day it is picked up or the next. Sometimes it doesn't get scanned until the day of delivery.
> 
> I made a sale on Thursday afternoon, set up a post office pickup for Friday, put the package out on Friday. It was gone when my mail was delivered so I assumed it was picked up. Saturday I got a confirmation from the post office that an item was picked up. This should have been sent Friday when the package was picked up. The tracking showed up today. I think my postman picked it up on Friday but didn't turn it in until Saturday.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that the seller may have mailed it immediately but it wasn't scanned. My post office will not scan packages when I bring them in if I buy postage at home.



This.  My mailman (who was a friend of mine) was awesome and always would call or text to check to see if I had any packages.  Sadly, he passed away (love you Marco! :cry, but my new mail carriers are haphazard at best.  They will drop off my mail but never pick up the packages to be mailed.  And sometimes, I will get the pickup complete confirmation email later that day, even though the packages aren't picked up.

Although it doesn't seem like that big of a hassle, my mail usually doesn't come until after 4pm, so by the time I realize that the packages aren't going to be picked up, it's too late to get over to the post office, which closes at 5pm./


----------



## Nikki_

Potential Buyer:

"I can't afford your BIN price at this time so what's the least that you'd accept?"


----------



## whateve

bunnyr said:


> And many websites' stores take 2 business days to process. People seem to have a lot more expectations for so called non professional sellers/businesses.


Yes! I ordered an item from an ebay seller who happens to be in the same city as Coach's warehouse. I also ordered an item from Coach the same day. I got the item from the ebay seller in 3 days, the one from Coach in 10 days.


----------



## devik

I think perhaps my point has been overlooked.

When you print the shipping label, it sets the expectation that the shipment is in transit. The buyer typically gets an email saying it's been shipped. That email does not say it's been "prepared to be shipped"; it says it's en route. The PayPal version of that literally has a subject line that says "Your package is on its way." If it does not actually go into the mailflow for multiple days afterwards, then that's misleading. I am convinced that some sellers are using this to manipulate the system and show that it's been "shipped" when it's just sitting on their kitchen table for days on end. Even if the seller has a longer handling time, this *sets up expectations.* I realize I'm posting this in a seller-heavy forum - I sell sometimes too but I'm more often a buyer, and I just think this sucks. 

Also, while I sympathize that the USPS delivery people are not always reliable in picking up the packages from your doorstep.... that's really not my problem as a buyer. I understand how all of that happens but if I knew my mail guy is flaky then I would be headed to the PO personally instead. Yeah, totally inconvenient, I get it, but it's one of the responsibilities of a seller.

Just my perspective. The way people talk about buyers on this forum sometimes makes it seem that they're all idiots and scammers and causing you grief... but if you're running a business of any sort (even if it's just a side hobby, it's bringing you revenue) then those buyers are what keep you going. I know many sellers here are super professional and I'm sure I'd be thrilled to encounter you in a transaction since I'd be totally taken care of in every aspect of the purchase... but this is a 'pet peeves' thread and there are many pet peeves on the buyers' side, too.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> I think perhaps my point has been overlooked.
> 
> When you print the shipping label, it sets the expectation that the shipment is in transit. The buyer typically gets an email saying it's been shipped. That email does not say it's been "prepared to be shipped"; it says it's en route. The PayPal version of that literally has a subject line that says "Your package is on its way." If it does not actually go into the mailflow for multiple days afterwards, then that's misleading. I am convinced that some sellers are using this to manipulate the system and show that it's been "shipped" when it's just sitting on their kitchen table for days on end. Even if the seller has a longer handling time, this *sets up expectations.* I realize I'm posting this in a seller-heavy forum - I sell sometimes too but I'm more often a buyer, and I just think this sucks.
> 
> Also, while I sympathize that the USPS delivery people are not always reliable in picking up the packages from your doorstep.... that's really not my problem as a buyer. I understand how all of that happens but if I knew my mail guy is flaky then I would be headed to the PO personally instead. Yeah, totally inconvenient, I get it, but it's one of the responsibilities of a seller.
> 
> Just my perspective. The way people talk about buyers on this forum sometimes makes it seem that they're all idiots and scammers and causing you grief... but if you're running a business of any sort (even if it's just a side hobby, it's bringing you revenue) then those buyers are what keep you going. I know many sellers here are super professional and I'm sure I'd be thrilled to encounter you in a transaction since I'd be totally taken care of in every aspect of the purchase... but this is a 'pet peeves' thread and there are many pet peeves on the buyers' side, too.


I understand those expectations. Once after I purchased postage, the buyer sent me a thank you message for shipping so fast. I had to explain to her that I only purchased the postage; since it was Sunday the package wouldn't actually go out until the next day. I think she was surprised and embarrassed.

This is a peeves thread. You aren't going to find any posts about wonderful buyers or sellers here. You are welcome to post peeves about terrible sellers as well as buyers, and people do. I think I've encountered more horrible sellers than buyers in my ebay transactions. 

Generally, the entire ebay forum is to ask for help with problems or to vent. If everything is fine, there is no reason to post.


----------



## NANI1972

I'm so over the "I can't afford your price so sell it me for less" emails!

I as the seller can't "afford" to sell it to you for your ridiculous "offer".!


----------



## ab1980

NANI1972 said:


> I'm so over the "I can't afford your price so sell it me for less" emails!
> 
> I as the seller can't "afford" to sell it to you for your ridiculous "offer".!




I agree! On occasion I do agree to sell an item for an offer (fixed price auction) if an item has been listed for a good while and their offer is not too much less than the asking. But most of the time the offers are just stupidly low


----------



## sthrncin

Not sure if this is a pet peeve or not, but just bought a used Linea Pelle handbag from Ebay. I received it today and it was so dirty, there was dirt, bobby pins, coins here and there inside. I turned it upside down and lots of dirt fell out. I felt really dirty after that. I immediately requested a refund. There were all sorts of stains in the inner liner too. Gross!! Who does that kind of thing!


----------



## LemonBrulee

restricter said:


> Wheeeee!  Here's a new one (at least for me).  With 40 minutes remaining on an auction, a buyer contacts me and says she is trying to bid but I only accept Paypal.  OK, I could maybe sign up for Skrill or whatever, so I ask how she would pay.  Are you sitting?  Here it comes:
> 
> "With a Visa card I have on me."
> 
> You cannot make this up.  She's got a 67 feedback, so she's not exactly a newbie and she's left no FB for others.  There is nothing about this that doesn't scream "scam!"  Guess what I did?  It starts with a B.




What she probably meant was your seller settings are set to only accept buyers with PayPal accounts as opposed to letting people pay with their credit/debit card as a guest through ebay using PayPal as the processor.


----------



## Belen.E

I totally agree!



devik said:


> I think perhaps my point has been overlooked.
> 
> When you print the shipping label, it sets the expectation that the shipment is in transit. The buyer typically gets an email saying it's been shipped. That email does not say it's been "prepared to be shipped"; it says it's en route. The PayPal version of that literally has a subject line that says "Your package is on its way." If it does not actually go into the mailflow for multiple days afterwards, then that's misleading. I am convinced that some sellers are using this to manipulate the system and show that it's been "shipped" when it's just sitting on their kitchen table for days on end. Even if the seller has a longer handling time, this *sets up expectations.* I realize I'm posting this in a seller-heavy forum - I sell sometimes too but I'm more often a buyer, and I just think this sucks.
> 
> Also, while I sympathize that the USPS delivery people are not always reliable in picking up the packages from your doorstep.... that's really not my problem as a buyer. I understand how all of that happens but if I knew my mail guy is flaky then I would be headed to the PO personally instead. Yeah, totally inconvenient, I get it, but it's one of the responsibilities of a seller.
> 
> Just my perspective. The way people talk about buyers on this forum sometimes makes it seem that they're all idiots and scammers and causing you grief... but if you're running a business of any sort (even if it's just a side hobby, it's bringing you revenue) then those buyers are what keep you going. I know many sellers here are super professional and I'm sure I'd be thrilled to encounter you in a transaction since I'd be totally taken care of in every aspect of the purchase... but this is a 'pet peeves' thread and there are many pet peeves on the buyers' side, too.


----------



## whateve

sthrncin said:


> Not sure if this is a pet peeve or not, but just bought a used Linea Pelle handbag from Ebay. I received it today and it was so dirty, there was dirt, bobby pins, coins here and there inside. I turned it upside down and lots of dirt fell out. I felt really dirty after that. I immediately requested a refund. There were all sorts of stains in the inner liner too. Gross!! Who does that kind of thing!


That's happened to me too, many times! I'm so glad I started rehabbing because now I'm not afraid to dunk a bag. I couldn't carry a bag filled with someone else's filth. I can't imagine what kind of person treats their bags like that. It makes me wonder what their house looks like.


----------



## restricter

LemonBrulee said:


> What she probably meant was your seller settings are set to only accept buyers with PayPal accounts as opposed to letting people pay with their credit/debit card as a guest through ebay using PayPal as the processor.



I did change the setting for other payments but it turned out she was blocked again under my "Buyer Requirements" settings.  This wasn't a buyer I was particularly comfortable with.  She never left feedback for any of her purchases.

ETA, just checked.  It wouldn't be seller settings on eBay that would need to change but settings on PayPal, unless I had a merchant credit card account (which I don't).  If PP is used as a processor, it's still a PP account.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I did change the setting for other payments but it turned out she was blocked again under my "Buyer Requirements" settings.  This wasn't a buyer I was particularly comfortable with.  She never left feedback for any of her purchases.
> 
> ETA, just checked.  It wouldn't be seller settings on eBay that would need to change but settings on PayPal, unless I had a merchant credit card account (which I don't).  If PP is used as a processor, it's still a PP account.


Not entirely true. A buyer doesn't have to have a paypal account in order to check out as a guest. Those buyer requirements may work differently for auctions than for BINs. I have made a few a BIN sales to guests. They still have an ebay ID, but it is just a bunch of random numbers and letters and the account was created for them when they checked out on the day of the sale. One of my guest buyers then tried to bid on one of my auctions and was blocked by my buyer requirements. At that point, she created a paypal account so she could bid. I don't have a merchant PP account, just a premier.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Not entirely true. A buyer doesn't have to have a paypal account in order to check out as a guest. Those buyer requirements may work differently for auctions than for BINs. I have made a few a BIN sales to guests. They still have an ebay ID, but it is just a bunch of random numbers and letters and the account was created for them when they checked out on the day of the sale. One of my guest buyers then tried to bid on one of my auctions and was blocked by my buyer requirements. At that point, she created a paypal account so she could bid. I don't have a merchant PP account, just a premier.



OK, so help me understand.  If it was an auction and all she had was a credit card and an eBay account, was there something I could have done, other than updating my buyer requirements so that having a PayPal account wasn't a requirement?


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> OK, so help me understand.  If it was an auction and all she had was a credit card and an eBay account, was there something I could have done, other than updating my buyer requirements so that having a PayPal account wasn't a requirement?


Yes, you could have put her on your exception list.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Yes, you could have put her on your exception list.



Would that have enabled her to pay with just a credit card?  TIA


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Would that have enabled her to pay with just a credit card?  TIA


yes, she would have been able to check out as a guest.


----------



## whateve

I hate making an offer on a BO listing and then hearing nothing from the seller. You don't have to accept my offer, but I deserve the decency of a response. Maybe you think my offer isn't good enough; let me know and I'll make another. If you put BO on your listing, you should be prepared to negotiate.

ETA: If you don't want to be bothered with low bid offers, put in an auto decline amount into your listing. I can't read your mind. I don't know what you consider to be a reasonable offer.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> yes, she would have been able to check out as a guest.



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Sarah03

Sellers who leave necessary photos out of their listings. I've been eyeballing a wallet & one came along at a good price. Well apparently it's a display model & there are a couple of marks on the ID window- not pictured in the listing. So I asked for pictures. The seller says the marks didn't show up in the pic because of the camera flash, so they left the pic out of the listing & couldn't send me any pics. So I asked for a photo without flash.  Apparently that's too much to ask because I haven't heard anything for 3 days. 

Ugh. Thanks for letting me rant!!!


----------



## ab1980

I've got a new one. Someone purchased an item and messaged me when it arrived saying that it 'just isn't for me' and wanted to return under my 14 day seller return policy. Which was fine but when I received it, the exact same box was sent back and looked unopened?! I could tell because I had taped it up generously and when the tape peels off it takes a little bit of the surface cardboard off with it, but all the top and box was still completely intact and untouched. All I can think is that in the space she purchased the item off me and received it is she already bought another one and therefore didn't need to open it to realise she didn't want it.....


----------



## whateve

ab1980 said:


> I've got a new one. Someone purchased an item and messaged me when it arrived saying that it 'just isn't for me' and wanted to return under my 14 day seller return policy. Which was fine but when I received it, the exact same box was sent back and looked unopened?! I could tell because I had taped it up generously and when the tape peels off it takes a little bit of the surface cardboard off with it, but all the top and box was still completely intact and untouched. All I can think is that in the space she purchased the item off me and received it is she already bought another one and therefore didn't need to open it to realise she didn't want it.....


That is odd. But at least she didn't claim SNAD in order to get out of paying return shipping.

Maybe her DH got mad at her for buying too much?


----------



## whateve

Here's a peeve with a happy ending.

I won an auction. It ended over night so I couldn't pay immediately. In the morning, I realized the seller had invoiced me for a higher shipping cost. I thought I would be able to just pay the amount in the listing when I went to pay, but I couldn't so I didn't pay. *First peeve* is that you should always be allowed to pay just the auction amount even if the invoice is higher. The seller should be able to invoice you for more if you live in a different country or you made arrangements to have it shipped a different way but you shouldn't have to pay it if you didn't agree to the higher charge.

So I sent the seller a message telling her we had a contract and she can't just change the amount. Then I told her how she could ship it for the quoted price. She replied and told me what had happened. She went to the post office to find out how much it was going to cost to ship. She was told something like $6.65, so she called ebay and was advised to invoice me for the higher amount.
*Second peeve* is with the post office: it's like they get a commission whenever they get someone to ship something priority that could go first class. Even when you complain about the cost, they never tell you about the first class option. The same thing happened to me with my first ebay sales. When I took my scarves to the post office they told me it would be cheaper putting them in flat rate envelopes. I had them in my own packaging and first class postage would have worked perfectly but no one told me about it.
*
Third peeve* is with ebay telling a seller that she could bill a buyer more than was agreed to in the listing.

The happy ending is that the seller agreed that she shouldn't bill me for more than the listing, and she figured out how to send it first class. She sent me a thank you for helping her more than ebay ever did.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> *I hate making an offer on a BO listing and then hearing nothing from the seller. You don't have to accept my offer, but I deserve the decency of a response. *Maybe you think my offer isn't good enough; let me know and I'll make another. If you put BO on your listing, you should be prepared to negotiate.
> 
> ETA: If you don't want to be bothered with low bid offers, put in an auto decline amount into your listing. I can't read your mind. I don't know what you consider to be a reasonable offer.



I hate that too. As a seller, I always either send a decline if it is way too low. If it is a little low I say so and counter. I never leave anyone hanging. That happened to me recently with a watch that I really wanted. Actually there were two different watches and as they were high ticket items. I put an offer in on my favorite one 1st.  I heard nothing from them for 36 hrs. and not until I sent them an email asking if they were considering my offer or not. I asked them if they weren't then to please decline my offer so that I could put an offer in on a different watch that I also liked. They then did decline it and left me free to make an offer on the other watch.


----------



## megt10

lillawyer85 said:


> I may be unique in this and there may be some sellers out there who can lend perspective on this, but...
> 
> Putting in your listing that you purchased a designer handbag from another eBayer (I like that; it is very honest), but when asked nicely who from with an explanation that it would help lend a level of comfort with the purchase, responding with, "You should just trust me, I only buy authentic."
> 
> It could be a ridiculous Q from the seller's perspective, but frankly, if you have a genuinely interested buyer who is respectfully asking questions prior to purchase so that the purchase goes smoothly for both parties, isn't it mutually beneficial to answer those questions?



I have purchased and sold many things from eBay and I always put where I got an item from if I can remember. I recently sold a handbag that I purchased on eBay but if the buyer had asked me who I purchased it from I really wouldn't have remembered, as it was a few years ago. Though once again I would have tried to find the sale. I buy a lot though and it would have taken extra time and effort. I wouldn't let the fact that she purchased the bag on eBay discourage you. I would just get it authenticated prior to buying it. That's what I do.


----------



## megt10

devik said:


> Pet peeve as a buyer: When the seller prints the USPS shipping label relatively quickly but then doesn't manage to actually put it in the mail for DAYS.


That would piss me off too. 


devik said:


> Hi whateve - I do appreciate the response and I totally understand how USPS and its tracking system/processes are not always as accurate as they should be. However I'm sick of getting tracking reports like these which really are not what you're describing:
> 
> *January 14, 2015 , 1:15 am    Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
> 
> January 7, 2015 , 5:32 am    Shipping Label Created
> 
> January 7, 2015            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS*
> 
> That item was delivered on Jan. 16 - for an order placed Jan. 1. What's worse? Seller is _in the same state._
> 
> 
> Or this one - not quite so bad but still - order placed Feb. 7 which is a Sat. but didn't make to USPS till Feb. 12 which is a Thurs.
> 
> *February 12, 2015 , 5:41 pm    Departed Post Office
> 
> **February 12, 2015 , 5:18 pm    Picked up by Request    **
> 
> February 10, 2015 , 10:06 pm    Shipping Label Created
> 
> February 10, 2015            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS *
> 
> 
> 
> These sellers are not mailing immediately. If you're making sales on a Thursday and getting them into the mail on Friday (and even if it looks like it was mailed on Saturday based on sloppiness from the mail guy) then you're not the seller that I'm peeved at.


This is totally unacceptable. 


Lindsay2367 said:


> This.  My mailman (who was a friend of mine) was awesome and always would call or text to check to see if I had any packages.  Sadly, he passed away (love you Marco! :cry, but my new mail carriers are haphazard at best.  They will drop off my mail but never pick up the packages to be mailed.  And sometimes, I will get the pickup complete confirmation email later that day, even though the packages aren't picked up.
> 
> Although it doesn't seem like that big of a hassle, my mail usually doesn't come until after 4pm, so by the time I realize that the packages aren't going to be picked up, it's too late to get over to the post office, which closes at 5pm./


I have an awesome mailman too that seem to be few and far between. When he is off his 2 subs are bad and the worst. If I have outgoing mail that I have left in the mailbox if he isn't working I sometimes find it still left in there. Luckily for me our mail comes around 12:30 so I have time to get to the post office. When I am expecting a package that requires a signature they often don't bother coming to the front door and just leave the slip in my mailbox stating that I wasn't home. Right now, I am waiting for 2 signature required items one was overnight delivery. I have gone so far as to cover my mailbox slot with a note stating that I am home and that they need to come to the door.


devik said:


> I think perhaps my point has been overlooked.
> 
> When you print the shipping label, it sets the expectation that the shipment is in transit. The buyer typically gets an email saying it's been shipped. That email does not say it's been "prepared to be shipped"; it says it's en route. The PayPal version of that literally has a subject line that says "Your package is on its way." If it does not actually go into the mailflow for multiple days afterwards, then that's misleading. I am convinced that some sellers are using this to manipulate the system and show that it's been "shipped" when it's just sitting on their kitchen table for days on end. Even if the seller has a longer handling time, this *sets up expectations.* I realize I'm posting this in a seller-heavy forum - I sell sometimes too but I'm more often a buyer, and I just think this sucks.
> 
> *Also, while I sympathize that the USPS delivery people are not always reliable in picking up the packages from your doorstep.... that's really not my problem as a buyer. I understand how all of that happens but if I knew my mail guy is flaky then I would be headed to the PO personally instead. Yeah, totally inconvenient, I get it, but it's one of the responsibilities of a seller.
> *
> Just my perspective. The way people talk about buyers on this forum sometimes makes it seem that they're all idiots and scammers and causing you grief... but if you're running a business of any sort (even if it's just a side hobby, it's bringing you revenue) then those buyers are what keep you going. I know many sellers here are super professional and I'm sure I'd be thrilled to encounter you in a transaction since I'd be totally taken care of in every aspect of the purchase... but this is a 'pet peeves' thread and there are many pet peeves on the buyers' side, too.



I agree with you. I sell more these days than I buy but have at least 800+ feedback as a buyer. As a buyer, I expect you to do what you say that you are going to do. As a seller I always try and do what I say I will do. If for some reason I can't I let the buyer know.


----------



## megt10

sthrncin said:


> Not sure if this is a pet peeve or not, but just bought a used Linea Pelle handbag from Ebay. I received it today and it was so dirty, there was dirt, bobby pins, coins here and there inside. I turned it upside down and lots of dirt fell out. I felt really dirty after that. I immediately requested a refund. There were all sorts of stains in the inner liner too. Gross!! Who does that kind of thing!


Oh, definitely a pet peeve of mine.


whateve said:


> That is odd. But at least she didn't claim SNAD in order to get out of paying return shipping.
> 
> *Maybe her DH got mad at her for buying too much*?


Probably.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> Here's a peeve with a happy ending.
> 
> I won an auction. It ended over night so I couldn't pay immediately. In the morning, I realized the seller had invoiced me for a higher shipping cost. I thought I would be able to just pay the amount in the listing when I went to pay, but I couldn't so I didn't pay. *First peeve* is that you should always be allowed to pay just the auction amount even if the invoice is higher. The seller should be able to invoice you for more if you live in a different country or you made arrangements to have it shipped a different way but you shouldn't have to pay it if you didn't agree to the higher charge.
> 
> So I sent the seller a message telling her we had a contract and she can't just change the amount. Then I told her how she could ship it for the quoted price. She replied and told me what had happened. She went to the post office to find out how much it was going to cost to ship. She was told something like $6.65, so she called ebay and was advised to invoice me for the higher amount.
> *Second peeve* is with the post office: it's like they get a commission whenever they get someone to ship something priority that could go first class. Even when you complain about the cost, they never tell you about the first class option. The same thing happened to me with my first ebay sales. When I took my scarves to the post office they told me it would be cheaper putting them in flat rate envelopes. I had them in my own packaging and first class postage would have worked perfectly but no one told me about it.
> *
> Third peeve is with ebay telling a seller that she could bill a buyer more than was agreed to in the listing.*
> 
> The happy ending is that the seller agreed that she shouldn't bill me for more than the listing, and she figured out how to send it first class. She sent me a thank you for helping her more than ebay ever did.



This always makes me wonder who is working at eBay. Seriously, it is not the buyers responsibility to make up the difference if you make a mistake on shipping costs. Whatever the difference is should be covered by the seller.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> I hate that too. As a seller, I always either send a decline if it is way too low. If it is a little low I say so and counter. I never leave anyone hanging. That happened to me recently with a watch that I really wanted. Actually there were two different watches and as they were high ticket items. I put an offer in on my favorite one 1st.  I heard nothing from them for 36 hrs. and not until I sent them an email asking if they were considering my offer or not. I asked them if they weren't then to please decline my offer so that I could put an offer in on a different watch that I also liked. They then did decline it and left me free to make an offer on the other watch.


I hate when you have an offer or a bid in on something and another one comes along that you can't even consider until you know the fate of the first!

I get low bid offers sometimes on items I don't even have set up for BO! As much as I think I might like to ignore these people, I respond to every one of them. You never know that one of them might come back later and pay my asking price, or buy another one of my items. 

There was an odd twist to my most recent ignored best offer. The seller finally declined it this morning and then relisted it for less than my offer! I bought it! It is damaged so I think she thought she might have problems with a buyer over that. I'm not sure she noticed it when she first listed it.


----------



## simplyhappy

Pet peeve: why does eBay also get a cut off my shipping charges!

I always try to estimate fair shipping, and usually end up upgrading to Priority mail since it comes with a box and delivery tracking. Sometimes you over charge, sometimes you under charge. I realize some sellers may increase their shipping rate to somehow profit higher if they expect their item won't make much, but in the end, I think it all evens out. I don't understand why eBay thinks it can take a share of our "cost" to ship, not "profit". eBay should offer a way for the seller to add in the true cost of shipping with a proof of receipt, or if you use ebay's shipping tool online, and then determine that that amount shall not be part of their cut.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I hate when you have an offer or a bid in on something and another one comes along that you can't even consider until you know the fate of the first!
> 
> I get low bid offers sometimes on items I don't even have set up for BO! As much as I think I might like to ignore these people, I respond to every one of them. You never know that one of them might come back later and pay my asking price, or buy another one of my items.
> 
> There was an odd twist to my most recent ignored best offer. The seller finally declined it this morning and then relisted it for less than my offer! I bought it! It is damaged so I think she thought she might have problems with a buyer over that. I'm not sure she noticed it when she first listed it.


LOL, too funny. I actually got the watch that I put the first offer in on. I am waiting for the post office to deliver it right now. I need it for tomorrow as I am heading to the store to get it checked out and a new watch band put on it.  I haven't had luck with priority overnight shipping. As my mailman explained to me when he tracked down my last overnight item that arrived 3 days later. They often get put in a separate spot and are delivered by a different carrier. 


simplyhappy said:


> Pet peeve: why does eBay also get a cut off my shipping charges!
> 
> I always try to estimate fair shipping, and usually end up upgrading to Priority mail since it comes with a box and delivery tracking. Sometimes you over charge, sometimes you under charge. I realize some sellers may increase their shipping rate to somehow profit higher if they expect their item won't make much, but in the end, I think it all evens out. I don't understand why eBay thinks it can take a share of our "cost" to ship, not "profit". eBay should offer a way for the seller to add in the true cost of shipping with a proof of receipt, or if you use ebay's shipping tool online, and then determine that that amount shall not be part of their cut.


I always ship priority mail. I know what it costs and for an item that will cost me 5.35 to mail I charge 4.95. I always show the shipping amount on everything that I send. If I have charged too much I refund the difference to the buyer. If I charge too little I just pay it.


----------



## whateve

simplyhappy said:


> Pet peeve: why does eBay also get a cut off my shipping charges!
> 
> I always try to estimate fair shipping, and usually end up upgrading to Priority mail since it comes with a box and delivery tracking. Sometimes you over charge, sometimes you under charge. I realize some sellers may increase their shipping rate to somehow profit higher if they expect their item won't make much, but in the end, I think it all evens out. I don't understand why eBay thinks it can take a share of our "cost" to ship, not "profit". eBay should offer a way for the seller to add in the true cost of shipping with a proof of receipt, or if you use ebay's shipping tool online, and then determine that that amount shall not be part of their cut.


I try to estimate fair shipping. Anything that I ship first class, I ship for free. I sell mostly fixed price so I've already calculated ebay's cut into my item price. I would offer free shipping more often but because I take returns, I can't afford to.

It all came about because when ebay used to only charge on the item price, sellers were abusing the system by selling something for $1 and charging $200 shipping. It also made it impossible for anyone to return for a refund, less shipping.


----------



## restricter

My current pet peeve - the USPS!  I purchased an item over the holiday weekend and the seller offered free Priority Express shipping.  Expected delivery was yesterday. 

February 18, 2015                                                         ,                                                         3:21 pm Arrived at USPS Origin Facility                                                                                                              
February 17, 2015                                                             ,                                                             1:38 pm                                                         
                                                                                                                                                                            Picked Up                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           February 16, 2015                                                             ,                                                             4:54 pm                                                         
                                                                                                                                                                            Shipping Label Created                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           February 16, 2015                                                                                                                                                                                   
                                                                                                                                                                            Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## ab1980

whateve said:


> That is odd. But at least she didn't claim SNAD in order to get out of paying return shipping.
> 
> Maybe her DH got mad at her for buying too much?




Maybe! It definitely does beat a case being opened though


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I try to estimate fair shipping. Anything that I ship first class, I ship for free. I sell mostly fixed price so I've already calculated ebay's cut into my item price.* I would offer free shipping more often but because I take returns, I can't afford to.*
> 
> It all came about because when ebay used to only charge on the item price, sellers were abusing the system by selling something for $1 and charging $200 shipping. It also made it impossible for anyone to return for a refund, less shipping.



That is why I don't ever offer free shipping.


----------



## simplyhappy

So if you accept returns, then you don't have to refund the shipping? I thought eBay had a new policy for Buyer Protection and they're refunded everything.


----------



## megt10

simplyhappy said:


> So if you accept returns, then you don't have to refund the shipping? I thought eBay had a new policy for Buyer Protection and they're refunded everything.



No not unless the item is not as described.


----------



## ab1980

simplyhappy said:


> So if you accept returns, then you don't have to refund the shipping? I thought eBay had a new policy for Buyer Protection and they're refunded everything.




In my case the buyer said she realised it just wasn't for her and she no longer wanted it. I believe it's only in the case of an item being not as described. Otherwise buyers could bid and purchase willy nilly on any item they liked the look of knowing that the seller would refund their postage if they no longer wanted it  (some buyers do this anyway!)


----------



## merrydish

Indeed, sellers encounter "sellers' remourse" and in those cases should not be penalized with return shipping charges. Those sales are aggravating enough as it is and I think we all sympathize.

But when a seller underestimates a shipping charge and has that posted in their auction I think they just have to bite the bullet, send for what they stated, learn from the experience and do better the next time.

Not being harsh in any respect. 

Years ago I underestimated a job for a client who held me to my original price and she was right on this matter. I gave her a quote and had to live up to it even though it cost me $$$$. So I learned and did not make that mistake again.

It seems from what I'm reading it's only a few bucks....not hundreds/thousands in most cases when a seller has made an error on shipping charges and, as they have made the error, frankly they should just acknowledge their mistake and send the item without issues or extra charges to the buyer who did not do the miscalculation on shipping charges.

When we sell or when we buy we all need to do diligence, be informed, learn how to calculate shipping charges, know when the shipping charges are excessive. I've found it helpful to contact the seller to ask for exact shipping charges if there's any concern.

Of course sometimes both sides can make unintentional mistakes but it's up to all of us to be informed and take the time to do so or face stuff we never wanted to deal with.

Certainly I've made mistakes on my part and just bit the bullet, so to speak, and did right by the other party when I've been in the wrong. 

With all what I've said I still don't think it's right for a seller to charge a buyer a higher shipping price after they've sold the item.........and then discover they miscalculated.

Just my opinion on a recurring matter in this thread.


----------



## LemonBrulee

whateve said:


> I hate making an offer on a BO listing and then hearing nothing from the seller. You don't have to accept my offer, but I deserve the decency of a response. Maybe you think my offer isn't good enough; let me know and I'll make another. If you put BO on your listing, you should be prepared to negotiate.
> 
> ETA: If you don't want to be bothered with low bid offers, put in an auto decline amount into your listing. I can't read your mind. I don't know what you consider to be a reasonable offer.




Same for me. A basic courtesy of a decline at least &#128522;


----------



## LemonBrulee

merrydish said:


> Indeed, sellers encounter "sellers' remourse" and in those cases should not be penalized with return shipping charges. Those sales are aggravating enough as it is and I think we all sympathize.
> 
> But when a seller underestimates a shipping charge and has that posted in their auction I think they just have to bite the bullet, send for what they stated, learn from the experience and do better the next time.
> 
> Not being harsh in any respect.
> 
> Years ago I underestimated a job for a client who held me to my original price and she was right on this matter. I gave her a quote and had to live up to it even though it cost me $$$$. So I learned and did not make that mistake again.
> 
> It seems from what I'm reading it's only a few bucks....not hundreds/thousands in most cases when a seller has made an error on shipping charges and, as they have made the error, frankly they should just acknowledge their mistake and send the item without issues or extra charges to the buyer who did not do the miscalculation on shipping charges.
> 
> When we sell or when we buy we all need to do diligence, be informed, learn how to calculate shipping charges, know when the shipping charges are excessive. I've found it helpful to contact the seller to ask for exact shipping charges if there's any concern.
> 
> Of course sometimes both sides can make unintentional mistakes but it's up to all of us to be informed and take the time to do so or face stuff we never wanted to deal with.
> 
> Certainly I've made mistakes on my part and just bit the bullet, so to speak, and did right by the other party when I've been in the wrong.
> 
> With all what I've said I still don't think it's right for a seller to charge a buyer a higher shipping price after they've sold the item.........and then discover they miscalculated.
> 
> Just my opinion on a recurring matter in this thread.




Your opinion seems to be the obvious thing for sellers to do. It blows my mind sometimes how people can be so petty or act without thinking. As you said, it's a couple dollars.


----------



## simplyhappy

Help!  I sold an item to someone in Russia. They have just messaged me asking to not use ebay's Global Shipping, instead requesting First Class mail, I think since it'll be roughly $10 cheaper for him. Do you recommend I do this?

I'm researching the USPS cost and how to ship to Russia now. But is this a scam, is there anything I should do beforehand if I choose to bare the shipping burden?

The only reason I allowed Intl shipping was because eBay makes it so easy with shipping to a U.S. warehouse and then they handle the rest. My main concerns are lost package, phony claim, unforeseen fees like taxes, imports, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## nastasja

simplyhappy said:


> Help!  I sold an item to someone in Russia. They have just messaged me asking to not use ebay's Global Shipping, instead requesting First Class mail, I think since it'll be roughly $10 cheaper for him. Do you recommend I do this?
> 
> I'm researching the USPS cost and how to ship to Russia now. But is this a scam, is there anything I should do beforehand if I choose to bare the shipping burden?
> 
> Thanks!




I wouldn't do it. I've read too many times about eBay/Russian shipping scams (you can Google it too). If you specified that you'd use the Global Shipping Program then you're not under any obligation to ship any other method. GSP offers you the most protection since you're only responsible for getting the package to the eBay center in Kentucky and then they take care of the rest.


----------



## simplyhappy

killerlife said:


> I wouldn't do it. I've read too many times about eBay/Russian shipping scams (you can Google it too). If you specified that you'd use the Global Shipping Program then you're not under any obligation to ship any other method. GSP offers you the most protection since you're only responsible for getting the package to the eBay center in Kentucky and then they take care of the rest.




I've been reading up on it, and was surprised to find an eBay forum stating sellers are blocking RF from sales due to the length of delivery times and then losing PP claims. While others saying using USPS First class registered mail is actually safer than eBay's shipping because apparently they only track movement through the US, while with Registered mail I'll get a delivery signature. I would've thought the same as what you're saying though, that I'd be better protected thru eBay.

I've done an Intl shipment before, so I wouldn't have hesitated, but since he was asking for a different shipping method it sparked worry. After reading stories not sure I wanna go through with the sale..?


----------



## LemonBrulee

simplyhappy said:


> Help!  I sold an item to someone in Russia. They have just messaged me asking to not use ebay's Global Shipping, instead requesting First Class mail, I think since it'll be roughly $10 cheaper for him. Do you recommend I do this?
> 
> I'm researching the USPS cost and how to ship to Russia now. But is this a scam, is there anything I should do beforehand if I choose to bare the shipping burden?
> 
> The only reason I allowed Intl shipping was because eBay makes it so easy with shipping to a U.S. warehouse and then they handle the rest. My main concerns are lost package, phony claim, unforeseen fees like taxes, imports, etc.
> 
> Thanks!




Sometimes that ebay global shipping takes over a month. Maybe they just want to receive it sooner


----------



## whateve

simplyhappy said:


> Help!  I sold an item to someone in Russia. They have just messaged me asking to not use ebay's Global Shipping, instead requesting First Class mail, I think since it'll be roughly $10 cheaper for him. Do you recommend I do this?
> 
> I'm researching the USPS cost and how to ship to Russia now. But is this a scam, is there anything I should do beforehand if I choose to bare the shipping burden?
> 
> The only reason I allowed Intl shipping was because eBay makes it so easy with shipping to a U.S. warehouse and then they handle the rest. My main concerns are lost package, phony claim, unforeseen fees like taxes, imports, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I've sold to a buyer in Russia through the global shipping program. I wouldn't send it any other way. My buyer did get his package and gave me positive feedback. I would be too afraid to send it myself and have it get lost in the mail. I don't know that First Class tracks through Russia. It only tracks into certain countries. If you don't have tracking, you won't have proof of delivery.


----------



## south-of-france

simplyhappy said:


> I've been reading up on it, and was surprised to find an eBay forum stating sellers are blocking RF from sales due to the length of delivery times and then losing PP claims. While others saying using USPS First class registered mail is actually safer than eBay's shipping because apparently they only track movement through the US, while with Registered mail I'll get a delivery signature. I would've thought the same as what you're saying though, that I'd be better protected thru eBay.
> 
> I've done an Intl shipment before, so I wouldn't have hesitated, but since he was asking for a different shipping method it sparked worry. After reading stories not sure I wanna go through with the sale..?




I avoid sellers using it. No tracking, no idea about shipping time, and sososo expensive. Instead of say $25 shipping, I get charged $80 for additional handling, import, whatever charges. The import charges would have been $ 15. so somewhere along the line, ebay charges double (!) the price and keeps what I overpaid. I don't bid on these items anymore. I wish they would show that in the results list, as I wouldn't even open these items.


----------



## restricter

You know how we sometimes get people bidding "by accident"?  I just got someone who made an accidental best offer.  It's someone  with zero feedback who's been a member since 2013 (and that also seems fishy).  30 minutes after the offer was made, I got two messages telling me she couldn't afford the item and she made the offer by accident. Ugh!


ETA - she withdrew the offer as "entered the wrong amount" but that's OK, I blocked her.


----------



## simplyhappy

Thanks so much for the feedback! It's good to hear from both Sellers and Buyers on this. 

For now I have decided to go to the Post Office this morning to INQUIRE the cost and prep to mail this myself. The buyer confirmed that with First Class mail he would be saving money and wouldn't need to be home as GSP courier service requires. He has hundreds of positive feedback and 2 neutrals. 

I called eBay too since I would need to change the pricing if I go through with this.  Right now with GSP I can't Invoice him, but she said he just needs to Request a Total from me and then I can change my shipping.  

I guess I shouldn't clog up this thread with my updates unless someone wants to know, or something happens that turns into a new Pet Peeve, lol!



LemonBrulee said:


> Sometimes that ebay global shipping takes over a month. Maybe they just want to receive it sooner







whateve said:


> I've sold to a buyer in Russia through the global shipping program. I wouldn't send it any other way. My buyer did get his package and gave me positive feedback. I would be too afraid to send it myself and have it get lost in the mail. I don't know that First Class tracks through Russia. It only tracks into certain countries. If you don't have tracking, you won't have proof of delivery.







south-of-france said:


> I avoid sellers using it. No tracking, no idea about shipping time, and sososo expensive. Instead of say $25 shipping, I get charged $80 for additional handling, import, whatever charges. The import charges would have been $ 15. so somewhere along the line, ebay charges double (!) the price and keeps what I overpaid. I don't bid on these items anymore. I wish they would show that in the results list, as I wouldn't even open these items.


----------



## bunnyr

whateve said:


> I've sold to a buyer in Russia through the global shipping program. I wouldn't send it any other way. My buyer did get his package and gave me positive feedback. I would be too afraid to send it myself and have it get lost in the mail. I don't know that First Class tracks through Russia. It only tracks into certain countries. If you don't have tracking, you won't have proof of delivery.




I've had lost mail to Russia before so ever since there's the global shipping program I refuse to send directly and deal with lost package and giving full refunds.


----------



## bunnyr

LemonBrulee said:


> Sometimes that ebay global shipping takes over a month. Maybe they just want to receive it sooner




My experience as a seller using global shipping program have been good so far. Buyers get the item sooner than if I shipped it myself especially to countries that are normally slower.


----------



## whateve

bunnyr said:


> My experience as a seller using global shipping program have been good so far. Buyers get the item sooner than if I shipped it myself especially to countries that are normally slower.


It depends on the country. It takes longer to go to Canada than the UK! I've shipped to Canada directly and it gets there a couple of days sooner. The GSP only takes a couple of days to process most packages.


----------



## simplyhappy

Well after getting quotes at the post ofc today, the buyer opted for GSP anyway. Adding registered receipt was an extra $13 so he wouldn't save money after all.  So hopefully that'll work out. The one time I did ship GSP, I recall getting a tracking number, then Googling what site I could track it on, and then seeing that it was delivered.  I think it was to a UK country and took about 3 weeks.


----------



## bunnyr

simplyhappy said:


> Well after getting quotes at the post ofc today, the buyer opted for GSP anyway. Adding registered receipt was an extra $13 so he wouldn't save money after all.  So hopefully that'll work out. The one time I did ship GSP, I recall getting a tracking number, then Googling what site I could track it on, and then seeing that it was delivered.  I think it was to a UK country and took about 3 weeks.




That's another good thing about the gps, we can track it all the way through.


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I wanted to bid on this little guy. The listing indicates paypal is accepted, but then the seller physically writes out that he/she WILL NOT accept payments via PP for items over a certain amount (this one included). Can someone do that without breaking eBay's policy?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e7e55bf


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> So I wanted to bid on this little guy. The listing indicates paypal is accepted, but then the seller physically writes out that he/she WILL NOT accept payments via PP for items over a certain amount (this one included). Can someone do that without breaking eBay's policy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e7e55bf


The seller doesn't even tell you what that amount is. I think there are alternatives to paypal but I am pretty sure that it violates ebay rules to keep it a secret. What if the seller wants a cashier's check? You'd be stupid to send that. Cash, checks and money orders are not allowed on ebay. Since the seller doesn't specify, I think it is reportable for banned or inappropriate payment methods.

According the seller's feedback, she has sold some high ticket items. She probably doesn't want to pay the paypal fee.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> So I wanted to bid on this little guy. The listing indicates paypal is accepted, but then the seller physically writes out that he/she WILL NOT accept payments via PP for items over a certain amount (this one included). Can someone do that without breaking eBay's policy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e7e55bf


http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/accepted-payments-policy.html

The seller is in violation of "Asking buyers to pay using a method not mentioned in the listing."


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> The seller doesn't even tell you what that amount is. I think there are alternatives to paypal but I am pretty sure that it violates ebay rules to keep it a secret. What if the seller wants a cashier's check? You'd be stupid to send that. Cash, checks and money orders are not allowed on ebay. Since the seller doesn't specify, I think it is reportable for banned or inappropriate payment methods.
> 
> According the seller's feedback, she has sold some high ticket items. She probably doesn't want to pay the paypal fee.



This auction is included, even though it is not written out in black and white. Because if you check out her other items, lower priced items, this message is not included. I agree that it is a scheme to bypass the paypal fees.


----------



## simplyhappy

Ugh, is there a PayPal pet peeves thread too?! Lol &#128514;


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/accepted-payments-policy.html
> 
> The seller is in violation of "Asking buyers to pay using a method not mentioned in the listing."







simplyhappy said:


> Ugh, is there a PayPal pet peeves thread too?! Lol &#128514;




It looks like the listing got reported and taken down overnight. You ladies work fast!


----------



## JustAgUrL

ThisVNchick said:


> This auction is included, even though it is not written out in black and white. Because if you check out her other items, lower priced items, this message is not included. I agree that it is a scheme to bypass the paypal fees.





she also might be trying to avoid people returning items, 
or avoid people trying to claim her items are fake. 

I would not trust a seller in the USA who does this 

on ebay France, sellers can use Bank Transfers, and not have to 
accept Paypal.. BUT, American Ebay does not have this option.


----------



## ThisVNchick

JustAgUrL said:


> she also might be trying to avoid people returning items,
> 
> or avoid people trying to claim her items are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust a seller in the USA who does this
> 
> 
> 
> on ebay France, sellers can use Bank Transfers, and not have to
> 
> accept Paypal.. BUT, American Ebay does not have this option.




She relished the item, removed the "no pp accepted" but there is still the fine print "you'll be contacted for payment". Seller threatens that if you don't pay within 2 days (I guess through her method) she'll report you as a non-paying buyer and block you. She can't have her cake and eat it too!


----------



## threadbender

My current pet peeve and probably already posted: I found an item that was on sale. It was a BIN with BO. The sales price was $36. I offered $29. I get a counteroffer of, you guessed it, $36. In the meantime, the sale was over. They explained how QVC sells it for more and that they are selling it at a deal. That is fine. I made the offer based on the price that was listed, not the one before the sale. I countered them with the explanation of why I had offered less than the, at the time, current price. They countered back with the same $36. lol I don't need the dress.

ETA: I would not have been irritated if the counter had not been the exact amount the item was up for sale at the time. I realized I sounded a bit entitled. I was simply frustrated that the seller was more interested in telling me what a great deal I was getting versus going to QVC and not recognizing the BO was not in play. So, I went to QVC, found a similar dress on clearance and bought it for $15 less.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Buyer sent me an offer on one of my listings.  I declined.  Same buyer then comes back and offers LESS than the previously declined offer.  And just days later, not like the item has been listed for a lengthy period of time.  SMH.


----------



## simplyhappy

Haha good for you! You win some, you lose some! 



carlpsmom said:


> My current pet peeve and probably already posted: I found an item that was on sale. It was a BIN with BO. The sales price was $36. I offered $29. I get a counteroffer of, you guessed it, $36. In the meantime, the sale was over. They explained how QVC sells it for more and that they are selling it at a deal. That is fine. I made the offer based on the price that was listed, not the one before the sale. I countered them with the explanation of why I had offered less than the, at the time, current price. They countered back with the same $36. lol I don't need the dress.
> 
> ETA: I would not have been irritated if the counter had not been the exact amount the item was up for sale at the time. I realized I sounded a bit entitled. I was simply frustrated that the seller was more interested in telling me what a great deal I was getting versus going to QVC and not recognizing the BO was not in play. So, I went to QVC, found a similar dress on clearance and bought it for $15 less.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> So I wanted to bid on this little guy. The listing indicates paypal is accepted, but then the seller physically writes out that he/she WILL NOT accept payments via PP for items over a certain amount (this one included). Can someone do that without breaking eBay's policy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e7e55bf





whateve said:


> The seller doesn't even tell you what that amount is. I think there are alternatives to paypal but I am pretty sure that it violates ebay rules to keep it a secret. What if the seller wants a cashier's check? You'd be stupid to send that. Cash, checks and money orders are not allowed on ebay. Since the seller doesn't specify, I think it is reportable for banned or inappropriate payment methods.
> 
> According the seller's feedback, she has sold some high ticket items. She probably doesn't want to pay the paypal fee.





whateve said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/accepted-payments-policy.html
> 
> The seller is in violation of "Asking buyers to pay using a method not mentioned in the listing."


It looks as though she relisted but changed her text. 

This time, instead of specifically stating that she won't take PP, she states that she'll contact the buyer with payment instructions. (Note that she even boldfaces the part about her contacting the buyer:
_"Payment must be received within 2 days of auction ending. *Buyer will be contacted for payment**.*"_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e8c065f

I have little doubt that *retailtherapist isn't accepting paypal on those items. 

In this listing, it's stated TWICE that she'll give the buyer payment instructions!
_"*Buyer will be sent payment instructions**.* Payment must be received within 2 days of auction ending. *Buyer will be contacted for payment*__*.*"_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINCE-Elise...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e8d2809


ETA: Sorry. I didn't read ahead to see that my observations were already posted.


----------



## devik

My pet peeve is ... AT MYSELF! Watching this one BIN item, it's a really good price ... I don't _need _it but it would be useful to have in my life ... Keep thinking about it ... and thinking about it ... and yes, it gets sold to someone else who also saw the value. Worst part is that it had a BO on it and I didn't even bother to send one in. That's probably why I didn't act on it, actually -  it was < $50 so I just didn't know what to offer, crazy as that sounds. I didn't want to be insulting to the seller with a lowball and it hardly seemed worth it to make an offer only a couple dollars less. For me it's easier to come up with a BO number for a higher priced item. So I did nothing. I'm not regretting it at all, not like "the one that got away" or something, but I do wish I'd at least tried for it.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> My pet peeve is ... AT MYSELF! Watching this one BIN item, it's a really good price ... I don't _need _it but it would be useful to have in my life ... Keep thinking about it ... and thinking about it ... and yes, it gets sold to someone else who also saw the value. Worst part is that it had a BO on it and I didn't even bother to send one in. That's probably why I didn't act on it, actually -  it was < $50 so I just didn't know what to offer, crazy as that sounds. I didn't want to be insulting to the seller with a lowball and it hardly seemed worth it to make an offer only a couple dollars less. For me it's easier to come up with a BO number for a higher priced item. So I did nothing. I'm not regretting it at all, not like "the one that got away" or something, but I do wish I'd at least tried for it.


In a way I hate BOs because if I really want the item, I'm afraid someone else will buy it before my offer is considered. I don't want to pay full price if the seller has listed it at BO. The only things I'm okay with to make a BO is when the seller has multiples or I don't really care that much if I get it - I'm just looking for a bargain. I've had some ridiculous offers accepted, like 50% of the asking price. I know a lot of sellers here are insulted by those offers, but if I'm not that concerned about winning it, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> In a way I hate BOs because if I really want the item, I'm afraid someone else will buy it before my offer is considered. *I don't want to pay full price if the seller has listed it at BO. *The only things I'm okay with to make a BO is when the seller has multiples or I don't really care that much if I get it - I'm just looking for a bargain. I've had some ridiculous offers accepted, like 50% of the asking price. I know a lot of sellers here are insulted by those offers, but if I'm not that concerned about winning it, I'll give it a shot.



Yeah I think it was exactly that that stopped me - listing price was actually fair but then there's this BO thing ... I felt like I would be a chump if I just paid the BIN! 

Sort of related: Does anyone know how to tell how long a BIN listing has been up - or when the original listing was posted? Sometimes I see things that have a bunch of watchers and they just sit there. I made a BO on some shoes once for around 10% less than the BIN and it was accepted, and now I wonder if I could've gone lower, if the seller had them up for a long time. Any way to know?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I had a buyer send me an offer.  I declined.  She then sent me an offer for ONE PENNY more.  Seriously?  Well, that whole penny made the difference!  Sold!


----------



## whateve

I had someone message me to let them know when I ready to sell it for 40% of my asking price. I hope they aren't actually expecting this to happen.


----------



## Nikki_

Lindsay2367 said:


> I had a buyer send me an offer.  I declined.  She then sent me an offer for ONE PENNY more.  Seriously?  Well, that whole penny made the difference!  Sold!



One penny?


----------



## restricter

Ugh!  Just had a PITA buyer who didn't understand the "select quantity" in a multiple item listing and sent this lovely message:

I received my package in the mail today and am confused on the listing. I only received one but the listing doesn't describe in the description that I would only receive only one. Also the title of the listing is "dune grass tarts" with the picture attached of four tarts. I assumed from the listing that I would be receiving all four. If this is not the case I am highly disappointed with the lack of information and almost deception with the listing.

I rolled my eyes and took the high road, explaining this was a multiple item listing and issuing a refund.  The whole purchase including shipping was $3.88 but I bet this disappointed buyer leaves me a negative.


----------



## simplyhappy

restricter said:


> Ugh!  Just had a PITA buyer who didn't understand the "select quantity" in a multiple item listing and sent this lovely message:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my package in the mail today and am confused on the listing. I only received one but the listing doesn't describe in the description that I would only receive only one. Also the title of the listing is "dune grass tarts" with the picture attached of four tarts. I assumed from the listing that I would be receiving all four. If this is not the case I am highly disappointed with the lack of information and almost deception with the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> I rolled my eyes and took the high road, explaining this was a multiple item listing and issuing a refund.  The whole purchase including shipping was $3.88 but I bet this disappointed buyer leaves me a negative.




Uh...I hope not! And you gave him a refund to boot!


----------



## simplyhappy

devik said:


> Yeah I think it was exactly that that stopped me - listing price was actually fair but then there's this BO thing ... I felt like I would be a chump if I just paid the BIN!
> 
> Sort of related: Does anyone know how to tell how long a BIN listing has been up - or when the original listing was posted? Sometimes I see things that have a bunch of watchers and they just sit there. I made a BO on some shoes once for around 10% less than the BIN and it was accepted, and now I wonder if I could've gone lower, if the seller had them up for a long time. Any way to know?




I'm trying to look this up. Usually I'm searching eBay on my iPad these days vs a desktop, so the interface is different. One trick I use is look at how many days are left in the auction.  If it says 6 days, I know it was a 7-day auction; 28 days remaining, it was probably a 30-day listing.  Works for things I'm always searching. 

Another quick trick is for Bidding items, click on View Bidding History and it shows you the Staring Price with Date. BUT I'm entirely sure there is a more sane way to do all this lol! &#128514;


----------



## restricter

simplyhappy said:


> Uh...I hope not! And you gave him a refund to boot!



Considering this person couldn't understand the "select quantity" option, nothing will surprise me about their actions.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Yeah I think it was exactly that that stopped me - listing price was actually fair but then there's this BO thing ... I felt like I would be a chump if I just paid the BIN!
> 
> Sort of related: Does anyone know how to tell how long a BIN listing has been up - or when the original listing was posted? Sometimes I see things that have a bunch of watchers and they just sit there. I made a BO on some shoes once for around 10% less than the BIN and it was accepted, and now I wonder if I could've gone lower, if the seller had them up for a long time. Any way to know?


I don't know if you can see it on the listing, but if you do a search for an item and then sort by newly listed, it will show you the date it was listed. If you go to the last page, you'll see which items have been up the longest. I think you can do the sort thing on just the seller's listings to find out when it was listed. You can also check the seller's completeds to see if they had listed it previously.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Ugh!  Just had a PITA buyer who didn't understand the "select quantity" in a multiple item listing and sent this lovely message:
> 
> I received my package in the mail today and am confused on the listing. I only received one but the listing doesn't describe in the description that I would only receive only one. Also the title of the listing is "dune grass tarts" with the picture attached of four tarts. I assumed from the listing that I would be receiving all four. If this is not the case I am highly disappointed with the lack of information and almost deception with the listing.
> 
> I rolled my eyes and took the high road, explaining this was a multiple item listing and issuing a refund.  The whole purchase including shipping was $3.88 but I bet this disappointed buyer leaves me a negative.



You seem to be attracting the PITA buyers lately! 

Some people do NOT read.

I sold a wallet a while back and had the dimensions/size in both the "Item specifics" and in the text. (I'm talking big and bold in the text, you couldn't miss it) The buyer left me FB saying that the wallet looked bigger in the picture and gave me a 1 for "Item as Described." 

You just can't make this $hit up.


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> You seem to be attracting the PITA buyers lately!
> 
> Some people do NOT read.
> 
> I sold a wallet a while back and had the dimensions/size in both the "Item specifics" and in the text. (I'm talking big and bold in the text, you couldn't miss it) The buyer left me FB saying that the wallet looked bigger in the picture and gave me a 1 for "Item as Described."
> 
> You just can't make this $hit up.



I finally left a job full of PITA co-workers.  I guess nature abhors a vacuum.


----------



## LemonBrulee

Lindsay2367 said:


> I had a buyer send me an offer.  I declined.  She then sent me an offer for ONE PENNY more.  Seriously?  Well, that whole penny made the difference!  Sold!




This is ebay hall of fame worthy!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Ugh!  Just had a PITA buyer who didn't understand the "select quantity" in a multiple item listing and sent this lovely message:
> 
> I received my package in the mail today and am confused on the listing. I only received one but the listing doesn't describe in the description that I would only receive only one. Also the title of the listing is "dune grass tarts" with the picture attached of four tarts. I assumed from the listing that I would be receiving all four. If this is not the case I am highly disappointed with the lack of information and almost deception with the listing.
> 
> *I rolled my eyes and took the high road, explaining this was a multiple item listing and issuing a refund.  *The whole purchase including shipping was $3.88 but I bet this disappointed buyer leaves me a negative.


Please tell me that your "high road" didn't let her keep the tart plus get the refund!

I could understand a newbie not understanding a multiple item listing. If it's the listing I think it is, the buyer has a lot of feedback and isn't a newbie!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> I had a buyer send me an offer.  I declined.  She then sent me an offer for ONE PENNY more.  Seriously?  Well, that whole penny made the difference!  Sold!


Can I assume you had an autoaccept set up in your listing?


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Please tell me that your "high road" didn't let her keep the tart plus get the refund!
> 
> I could understand a newbie not understanding a multiple item listing. If it's the listing I think it is, the buyer has a lot of feedback and isn't a newbie!


Unfortunately, yes.  What is the likelihood that eBay would have sided with the buyer and the buyer would have given me a neg?  I thought about telling the buyer to send it back for a refund but I didn't think poking a bear for $1.75 plus shipping was wise.

Personally, I believe the buyer was full of it and given the use of words like "deceptive" is probably one of my fellow members of the legal profession.  In this instance, I'm going to trust karma and the fact that those Yankee Candle Tarts don't smell very nice.


----------



## ab1980

I am getting really annoyed at being sold counterfeit goods and then the seller acting like I am in the wrong?! 

I just got a message 'you have your refund now please don't contact me again' (paypal decided in my favour, she rejected my request for a refund) after denying that it was fake and demanding I send it back in the EXACT same condition and packaging that she sent it. 

I think it should be me, if anyone, to be annoyed given that I waste money and time posting it back because the seller is a con artist. I accept that there is always an element of risk with eBay so I never send angry or accusatory emails, I simply state that an authenticator has informed me it is fake and I want to return.

Really don't understand how sellers can be annoyed that a buyer wants to return a fake item!! By the way the price was £870 so fairly high cost....grrrrr!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ab1980 said:


> I am getting really annoyed at being sold counterfeit goods and then the seller acting like I am in the wrong?!
> 
> I just got a message 'you have your refund now please don't contact me again' (paypal decided in my favour, she rejected my request for a refund) after denying that it was fake and demanding I send it back in the EXACT same condition and packaging that she sent it.
> 
> I think it should be me, if anyone, to be annoyed given that I waste money and time posting it back because the seller is a con artist. I accept that there is always an element of risk with eBay so I never send angry or accusatory emails, I simply state that an authenticator has informed me it is fake and I want to return.
> 
> Really don't understand how sellers can be annoyed that a buyer wants to return a fake item!! By the way the price was £870 so fairly high cost....grrrrr!!!!



I would ask the postage both ways to be refunded and leave appropriate feedback.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> Can I assume you had an autoaccept set up in your listing?



Haha nope.  I use the auto decline sometimes, but I didn't have the set up on this listing anyway.  She just sent an offer this morning for $1 more than her last item.  I mean, it's not an expensive item, but she's now submitted three offers over the span of $1.01.    But maybe she thought I had the autoaccept on the listing and that explains the penny increase in the offer?

But I'm fine with her not submitting a higher offer.  I checked her feedback left for others, and she's only left feedback once, and it was a negative (or neutral maybe, I can't remember).


----------



## restricter

Lindsay2367 said:


> Haha nope.  I use the auto decline sometimes, but I didn't have the set up on this listing anyway.  She just sent an offer this morning for $1 more than her last item.  I mean, it's not an expensive item, but she's now submitted three offers over the span of $1.01.    But maybe she thought I had the autoaccept on the listing and that explains the penny increase in the offer?
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm fine with her not submitting a higher offer.  I checked her feedback left for others, and she's only left feedback once, and it was a negative (or neutral maybe, I can't remember).




Block her!  It'll make you feel better


----------



## devik

_Re my question on how to tell how long an item has been listed..._



simplyhappy said:


> I'm trying to look this up. Usually I'm searching eBay on my iPad these days vs a desktop, so the interface is different. One trick I use is look at how many days are left in the auction.  If it says 6 days, I know it was a 7-day auction; 28 days remaining, it was probably a 30-day listing.  Works for things I'm always searching.
> 
> Another quick trick is for Bidding items, click on View Bidding History and it shows you the Staring Price with Date. BUT I'm entirely sure there is a more sane way to do all this lol! &#128514;





whateve said:


> I don't know if you can see it on the listing, but if you do a search for an item and then sort by newly listed, it will show you the date it was listed. If you go to the last page, you'll see which items have been up the longest. I think you can do the sort thing on just the seller's listings to find out when it was listed. You can also check the seller's completeds to see if they had listed it previously.



Both useful tips!! I'm going to try these. Thank you!!!!!


_And separately..._



restricter said:


> I finally left a job full of PITA co-workers.  I guess nature abhors a vacuum.




*LOL!! *


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lindsay2367 said:


> Haha nope.  I use the auto decline sometimes, but I didn't have the set up on this listing anyway.  She just sent an offer this morning for $1 more than her last item.  I mean, it's not an expensive item, but she's now submitted three offers over the span of $1.01.    But maybe she thought I had the autoaccept on the listing and that explains the penny increase in the offer?
> 
> But I'm fine with her not submitting a higher offer.  I checked her feedback left for others, and she's only left feedback once, and it was a negative (or neutral maybe, I can't remember).





restricter said:


> Block her!  It'll make you feel better



Ditto! I would have blocked her after the 2nd offer with 1p increase.


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> Haha nope.  I use the auto decline sometimes, but I didn't have the set up on this listing anyway.  She just sent an offer this morning for $1 more than her last item.  I mean, it's not an expensive item, but she's now submitted three offers over the span of $1.01.    But maybe she thought I had the autoaccept on the listing and that explains the penny increase in the offer?
> 
> But I'm fine with her not submitting a higher offer.  I checked her feedback left for others, and she's only left feedback once, and it was a negative (or neutral maybe, I can't remember).


Well, now you're safe. Three tries and she's out. She must not have wanted it very much.


----------



## chocolagirl

sellers who write an one liner in the description
sellers who don't bother to answer questions
I need to know measurements to decide if the clothing would fit me
I might of bid if they were nice enough to give me the info

Also find that sellers write worn once but it turns out to be more than once when it arrives


----------



## simplyhappy

All agreed here.  For the one line description peeve, I see people still bid on those! I thought I should try that with my listings & just keep it short, but for the life of me I cannot - I'm too wordy, lol! &#128518;



chocolagirl said:


> sellers who write an one liner in the description
> 
> sellers who don't bother to answer questions
> 
> I need to know measurements to decide if the clothing would fit me
> 
> I might of bid if they were nice enough to give me the info
> 
> 
> 
> Also find that sellers write worn once but it turns out to be more than once when it arrives


----------



## whateve

chocolagirl said:


> sellers who write an one liner in the description
> sellers who don't bother to answer questions
> I need to know measurements to decide if the clothing would fit me
> I might of bid if they were nice enough to give me the info
> 
> Also find that sellers write worn once but it turns out to be more than once when it arrives


I'm beginning to rethink my very thorough descriptions. For example, the part where you have to choose whether your bag is small, medium, large or extra large. What I think of as large may not be large to someone else. I think I would have less complaints if I left that box blank. If I didn't have measurements in my listing, then someone wouldn't be able to complain that they got different measurements than I did. Maybe I should just do those photos with the measuring tape in the photo.


----------



## Lindsay2367

whateve said:


> I'm beginning to rethink my very thorough descriptions. For example, the part where you have to choose whether your bag is small, medium, large or extra large. What I think of as large may not be large to someone else. I think I would have less complaints if I left that box blank. If I didn't have measurements in my listing, then someone wouldn't be able to complain that they got different measurements than I did. Maybe I should just do those photos with the measuring tape in the photo.



I never put the size on listings like bags for the exact reason you said.  I love big bags, and I'm tall, so what would be big on a smaller person may be small on me.  So I just put the measurements in the listing.  But maybe I should use a ruler as well.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I'm beginning to rethink my very thorough descriptions. For example, the part where you have to choose whether your bag is small, medium, large or extra large. What I think of as large may not be large to someone else. I think I would have less complaints if I left that box blank. If I didn't have measurements in my listing, then someone wouldn't be able to complain that they got different measurements than I did. Maybe I should just do those photos with the measuring tape in the photo.



That is exactly what I do in regards to measurements. I lay whatever I am selling out and use a measuring tape. That way it is very clear where I measured. I still get people who ask for measurements because they haven't looked at the pictures. I even put in my description that measurements are clearly posted in the pictures.


----------



## ab1980

Buyers who rudely message to tell you that they aren't interested in your item because it is vastly over priced. I typically reduce the price in line with interest in the first few weeks and this particular item has had reasonable interest. 

Not sure what there is to gain by messaging someone saying this....


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Please tell me that your "high road" didn't let her keep the tart plus get the refund!
> 
> I could understand a newbie not understanding a multiple item listing. If it's the listing I think it is, the buyer has a lot of feedback and isn't a newbie!



Update:  the buyer left me a positive -- "Wonderful."  Yeah, no kidding.  She got her item for free.  I wish I could leave the kind of feedback she deserves.


----------



## whateve

ab1980 said:


> Buyers who rudely message to tell you that they aren't interested in your item because it is vastly over priced. I typically reduce the price in line with interest in the first few weeks and this particular item has had reasonable interest.
> 
> Not sure what there is to gain by messaging someone saying this....


I had one person message me to tell me she had bought my used item new in a different color in the 90s for less than my asking price. Why would I care? I eventually sold it for my asking price. Since it is from the 90s, it isn't like anyone could find it in a store now.

I had an item listed for awhile that I had priced very reasonably IMO. There were tons of watchers and lots of questions asking me to lower my price. It took awhile but when it finally sold at auction, it was for more than my asking price. I hope those bargain hunters are kicking themselves!


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I had one person message me to tell me she had bought my used item new in a different color in the 90s for less than my asking price. Why would I care? I eventually sold it for my asking price. Since it is from the 90s, it isn't like anyone could find it in a store now.
> 
> I had an item listed for awhile that I had priced very reasonably IMO. There were tons of watchers and lots of questions asking me to lower my price. It took awhile but when it finally sold at auction, it was for more than my asking price. I hope those bargain hunters are kicking themselves!



Love this!!!


----------



## ab1980

whateve said:


> I had one person message me to tell me she had bought my used item new in a different color in the 90s for less than my asking price. Why would I care? I eventually sold it for my asking price. Since it is from the 90s, it isn't like anyone could find it in a store now.
> 
> I had an item listed for awhile that I had priced very reasonably IMO. There were tons of watchers and lots of questions asking me to lower my price. It took awhile but when it finally sold at auction, it was for more than my asking price. I hope those bargain hunters are kicking themselves!




That made me laugh!! Sometimes I am not sure whether it's best to even respond or just ignore.

I sometimes think when an item has loads of watchers....are people just watching it in the hope of it being reduced...or maybe wishful thinking where they can't realistically afford it...or perhaps waiting until they get their pay check so they can afford it.....


----------



## whateve

ab1980 said:


> That made me laugh!! Sometimes I am not sure whether it's best to even respond or just ignore.
> 
> I sometimes think when an item has loads of watchers....are people just watching it in the hope of it being reduced...or maybe wishful thinking where they can't realistically afford it...or perhaps waiting until they get their pay check so they can afford it.....


You forgot the watchers that are sellers who are trying to see what they can sell theirs for!


----------



## simplyhappy

whateve said:


> You forgot the watchers that are sellers who are trying to see what they can sell theirs for!




+1 &#128587; Guilty!


----------



## simplyhappy

restricter said:


> Update:  the buyer left me a positive -- "Wonderful."  Yeah, no kidding.  She got her item for free.  I wish I could leave the kind of feedback she deserves.




So then did you leave No feedback for them? Can't imagine you giving them a Positive or Neutral. This is the only scenario for me where I don't leave feedback. 

Something similar happened to me, I didn't take the high road, I dug in my heels and said: Let them take me for $12!! There was an official investigation, I lost. But because of my 'stellar' history (or the fact it was so little money) eBay/PayPal decided they wouldn't deduct that money from my account.  Have no idea where this pool of money is that they can freely give it to buyers?! smh &#128518;


----------



## MDM

Sellers who list designer shoes as BRAND NEW IN BOX, then in the description "only worn once". 

Sellers who take their sweet time to ship when I pay the very day auction ends. 
1.  I'm shipping tomorrow, the day never comes.
2.  (3 days later) Sorry, I was at the hospital.
3.  (days later) Sorry, I'm shipping today, of course nada.
4.  (another 2 days later) Sorry, my printer is broken.


----------



## restricter

simplyhappy said:


> So then did you leave No feedback for them? Can't imagine you giving them a Positive or Neutral. This is the only scenario for me where I don't leave feedback.
> 
> Something similar happened to me, I didn't take the high road, I dug in my heels and said: Let them take me for $12!! There was an official investigation, I lost. But because of my 'stellar' history (or the fact it was so little money) eBay/PayPal decided they wouldn't deduct that money from my account.  Have no idea where this pool of money is that they can freely give it to buyers?! smh &#128518;




Can you still leave neutrals for buyers?  I'm just letting it go and hope what comes around goes around.


----------



## foxgirrl23

This just happened on eBAy and it has happened to me many times. I inquire about a purse and ask questions seeing what the lowest price they will take would be or if we could work out a deal. I have gotten very lucky and gotten great deals from sellers on Lv items I am very nice and courteous. The seller on a purse I want just jacked up the price by a 1k immediately after I showed interest in it. She has listed the purse 15 times and it hasn't sold. I don't understand why you would Jack up the price if you are trying to sell it and by that much. In my experience buying and selling on eBay being nice and working with people gets you a long way.


----------



## threadbender

Sellers who do not put in measurements on clothing. I am looking for some items and am just hitting the back button when they don't have them. Once in awhile I will ASQ, but mostly, I just pass.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sellers who do NOT put shoe sizes on the title. I occasionally look at Rebecca Minkoff listings and every now and then, I see a pair of RM shoes that I like. But when/if the title doesn't state the shoe size, I just ignore it and just keep on scrolling.


----------



## simplyhappy

restricter said:


> Can you still leave neutrals for buyers?  I'm just letting it go and hope what comes around goes around.




I think you can, at least on my desktop computer it has all 3 buttons. But, I noticed on my iPad app there's no buttons, which assumes you are always leaving a Positive!


----------



## LemonBrulee

I messaged a seller asking if she could overnight a Hermes bag I was interested in and offered to pay the additional cost. She said yes, I paid the extra then 5 days went by and when she hasn't shipped it I asked to cancel. She said I could only cancel if I paid a 20% restocking fee which wasn't listed anywhere. I had to go through ebay to get the transaction cancelled. She never shipped it and it took over 3 weeks to get my money back. This was over $10,000!


----------



## JustAgUrL

carlpsmom said:


> Sellers who do not put in measurements on clothing. I am looking for some items and am just hitting the back button when they don't have them. Once in awhile I will ASQ, but mostly, I just pass.




OMG!!! YES!!!! 

These jeans are a real size 4/ 0r 27 

OR. only listing the Waist and Inseam. on SKINNY jeans 

It really drives me crazy when women do this, as if they 
have never tried on jeans and don't understand that 
women have HIPS  BOOTY. Thighs 

Yeah, I am going to spend $100 on a pair of jeans 
where all the listing says is: 

Great jeans!!! Perfect with tunic & Boots 

I KNOW what to wear with the jeans, I need to know if they will fit 


the measurements of:

 Waist =
Hips =
Thigh =
Knee =
Inseam =
Front Rise =
Back Rise =
and ankle opening = 

and the EXACT fabric 97% Cotton - 3% Spandex 
Cotton mix does not tell me if these have some stretch to them 

I have jeans from the same maker and style 
and in 27 and 28.. and they measure exactly the same.. 
So, simply saying 27 or 28 does not mean a thing. 


This is how I list ALL of my jeans and pants 

as a seller 
The funny part of this. I include ALL these measurements 
and still, I have had returns due to the jeans being 
3 sizes too small 

I included EVERY possible measurement UUgghhh 

OK sorry, just had to rant.


----------



## JustAgUrL

anthrosphere said:


> Sellers who do NOT put shoe sizes on the title. I occasionally look at Rebecca Minkoff listings and every now and then, I see a pair of RM shoes that I like. But when/if the title doesn't state the shoe size, I just ignore it and just keep on scrolling.




Yes, this drives me crazy as well 

also to add to this, for sandals and open toe shoes, Measurements are always 
a good idea width and length of insole 

I see a lot of people listing Vintage Mules Spring-o-lators 
and they only say size 6

Vintage sizes can be different from contemporary sizes.. 

Also, No Profile photo of the shoe from the side 
and no heel measurements.. 

I am really into detailed listings 

I don't want to know how great the item is
or how to wear it. 
I want as many measurements as humanly possible
so, I don't end up with dead weight in my closet having to add to 
my "Need To Sell" box.


It just seems as if a lot of sellers are just lazy. 

Selling shoes that are over $500 and can't be bothered 
with any information about the shoes, just the brand name in the title 

OK. sorry for yet another rant.


----------



## JustAgUrL

LemonBrulee said:


> I messaged a seller asking if she could overnight a Hermes bag I was interested in and offered to pay the additional cost. She said yes, I paid the extra then 5 days went by and when she hasn't shipped it I asked to cancel. She said I could only cancel if I paid a 20% restocking fee which wasn't listed anywhere. I had to go through ebay to get the transaction cancelled. She never shipped it and it took over 3 weeks to get my money back. This was over $10,000!





Ouch, that would be nerve wracking 
I am glad you got your money back.


----------



## devik

anthrosphere said:


> Sellers who do NOT put shoe sizes on the title. I occasionally look at Rebecca Minkoff listings and every now and then, I see a pair of RM shoes that I like. But when/if the title doesn't state the shoe size, I just ignore it and just keep on scrolling.



This.

AND totally annoying to me when sellers list the American size only for a designer shoe. We all know how much variation there is from designer to designer. How can you claim that these Louboutins are a "size 7" - do you mean they're a 37? Or a 38 since Loubis run so small for many people? I'm not talking about the fact that eBay only has U.S. sizes in the dropdown selections - I'm talking about when the seller lists only the U.S. size in the title and the description.


----------



## devik

ab1980 said:


> Buyers who rudely message to tell you that they aren't interested in your item because it is vastly over priced. I typically reduce the price in line with interest in the first few weeks and this particular item has had reasonable interest.
> 
> Not sure what there is to gain by messaging someone saying this....



Ah the anonymity of the Internet, gotta love it.

Can you imagine someone saying this to an SA in a store?

I don't know why the rules for social engagement are so different when we're behind a computer.


----------



## JustAgUrL

devik said:


> This.
> 
> AND totally annoying to me when sellers list the American size only for a designer shoe. We all know how much variation there is from designer to designer. How can you claim that these Louboutins are a "size 7" - do you mean they're a 37? Or a 38 since Loubis run so small for many people? I'm not talking about the fact that eBay only has U.S. sizes in the dropdown selections - I'm talking about when the seller lists only the U.S. size in the title and the description.




Oh YES!! 

That is very annoying Women know their Italian shoe sizes 

Size 37 Italian  has always been an American 6.5 .. 
I worked in luxury shoes Bally Of Switzerland. 


But, many American sellers will use a bad converting table 
and will convert a size 37 to a size 8 :no-good:
or some other size that is way off..


----------



## JustAgUrL

devik said:


> Ah the anonymity of the Internet, gotta love it.
> 
> Can you imagine someone saying this to an SA in a store?
> 
> I don't know why the rules for social engagement are so different when we're behind a computer.




I often wonder the same thing,. 

In my opinion, it is better to act nicer on the net, than in person.. 
a lot gets lost in translation.


----------



## BeenBurned

simplyhappy said:


> So then did you leave No feedback for them? Can't imagine you giving them a Positive or Neutral. This is the only scenario for me where I don't leave feedback.





restricter said:


> Can you still leave neutrals for buyers?  I'm just letting it go and hope what comes around goes around.





simplyhappy said:


> I think you can, at least on my desktop computer it has all 3 buttons. But, I noticed on my iPad app there's no buttons, which assumes you are always leaving a Positive!


No, as a seller, you can't leave anything except positive feedback for buyers. (This is since 2008.) And if you leave a non-positive comment, it can be reported and removed and YOUR account will be dinged for feedback abuse.


----------



## simplyhappy

BeenBurned said:


> No, as a seller, you can't leave anything except positive feedback for buyers. (This is since 2008.) And if you leave a non-positive comment, it can be reported and removed and YOUR account will be dinged for feedback abuse.




Ah OK. So only recourse is leave no feedback! &#128078;
Do you Sellers like any other site besides eBay? Craigslist, for example.


----------



## whateve

simplyhappy said:


> Ah OK. So only recourse is leave no feedback! &#128078;
> Do you Sellers like any other site besides eBay? Craigslist, for example.


I love selling on etsy but you can only sell vintage or handmade items, and it takes forever to sell something. The buyers are nicer and more polite. You don't get as many bargain hunters. The sellers are different too. Many tend to have liberal return policies because they want their buyers to be happy. Sellers don't expect their buyers to be scammers, and buyers don't expect their sellers to be scammers.


----------



## wulie

JustAgUrL said:


> OMG!!! YES!!!!
> 
> the measurements of:
> 
> Waist =
> Hips =
> Thigh =
> Knee =
> Inseam =
> Front Rise =
> Back Rise =
> and ankle opening =



Must admit that I tend to limit mine to waist/inside leg (maybe ankle - although happy to answer questions) but then my listings would tend to be UK high street brands starting at a few quid! 

What annoys me recently is ebay's "helpful suggestions" to amend title etc based on what you put in for the item details - I've already shoe-horned in as much as I can (including UK/EU sizing in case of shoes), so unless you give me more characters to play with then LEAVE ME ALONE!!


----------



## whateve

wulie said:


> Must admit that I tend to limit mine to waist/inside leg (maybe ankle - although happy to answer questions) but then my listings would tend to be UK high street brands starting at a few quid!
> 
> What annoys me recently is ebay's *"helpful suggestions"* to amend title etc based on what you put in for the item details - I've already shoe-horned in as much as I can (including UK/EU sizing in case of shoes), so unless you give me more characters to play with then LEAVE ME ALONE!!


Yes! They keep trying to get me to put the measurements of a bag in the title. I don't think anyone is going to be searching for a bag that is exactly 11 inches long, 9 inches tall and 3 inches deep. Anyone shopping for my bags is usually more interested in the brand,  particular style name and number,  color, condition etc. which is about all I can fit in the title. Maybe ebay is just trying sneakily to get me to pay for a subtitle.


----------



## wulie

whateve said:


> Yes! They keep trying to get me to put the measurements of a bag in the title. I don't think anyone is going to be searching for a bag that is exactly 11 inches long, 9 inches tall and 3 inches deep. Anyone shopping for my bags is usually more interested in the brand,  particular style name and number,  color, condition etc. which is about all I can fit in the title. *Maybe ebay is just trying sneakily to get me to pay for a subtitle.*



Yep! And I'm not playing!


----------



## simplyhappy

whateve said:


> I love selling on etsy but you can only sell vintage or handmade items, and it takes forever to sell something. The buyers are nicer and more polite. You don't get as many bargain hunters. The sellers are different too. Many tend to have liberal return policies because they want their buyers to be happy. Sellers don't expect their buyers to be scammers, and buyers don't expect their sellers to be scammers.




Oh I love Etsy too! I buy there from time to time, it was for wedding supplies, and jewelry. I've never set myself up as a seller though, as I don't make anything handmade, but I've noticed that many of their items aren't arts/crafts/handmade anymore, a lot are mass produced, which I'm fine with as a buyer. It does seem like a friendly environment, not crazy hostile like eBay, lol!


----------



## threadbender

simplyhappy said:


> Oh I love Etsy too! I buy there from time to time, it was for wedding supplies, and jewelry. I've never set myself up as a seller though, as I don't make anything handmade, but I've noticed that many of their items aren't arts/crafts/handmade anymore, a lot are mass produced, which I'm fine with as a buyer. It does seem like a friendly environment, not crazy hostile like eBay, lol!



One of my favorite sellers on etsy makes his own buttons and jewelry out of wood. Plus, he is a painter. I love buying his unique items.  Have never sold on there, though.


----------



## LemonBrulee

JustAgUrL said:


> Ouch, that would be nerve wracking
> 
> I am glad you got your money back.




It was cause instead of simply shipping it or being honest she kept stressing a 20% restocking fee. One thing I love about ebay is that they can read all the messages between buyer and seller and step in when needed. At that point I questioned whether she even had the bag in her possession and it's authenticity, not to mention her sanity.


----------



## LemonBrulee

BeenBurned said:


> No, as a seller, you can't leave anything except positive feedback for buyers. (This is since 2008.) And if you leave a non-positive comment, it can be reported and removed and YOUR account will be dinged for feedback abuse.




Sometimes I think that's so unfair and wish neutral was still an option


----------



## simplyhappy

When I had my dispute with a buyer, I submitted all my eBay emails to PayPal (they were in charge of handling it), but I still lost! &#128589; They have a quota or agenda to side with buyers, I'm not mad. 



LemonBrulee said:


> It was cause instead of simply shipping it or being honest she kept stressing a 20% restocking fee. One thing I love about ebay is that they can read all the messages between buyer and seller and step in when needed. At that point I questioned whether she even had the bag in her possession and it's authenticity, not to mention her sanity.


----------



## Ziora

whateve said:


> I love selling on etsy but you can only sell vintage or handmade items, and it takes forever to sell something. The buyers are nicer and more polite. You don't get as many bargain hunters. The sellers are different too. Many tend to have liberal return policies because they want their buyers to be happy. Sellers don't expect their buyers to be scammers, and buyers don't expect their sellers to be scammers.



Thanks for the information about etsy! I am still very unsure about the authenticity and am way too trusting, but I see many bags that interest me on the site.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe ebay is just trying sneakily to get me to pay for a subtitle.


Yup!


----------



## whateve

Ziora said:


> Thanks for the information about etsy! I am still very unsure about the authenticity and am way too trusting, but I see many bags that interest me on the site.


You're welcome! You can get Etsy bags authenticated on the purse forum. I'm not sure about all brands, but the Coach authenticators will authenticate anything from most places, with a few exceptions.


----------



## whateve

LemonBrulee said:


> It was cause instead of simply shipping it or being honest she kept stressing a 20% restocking fee. One thing I love about ebay is that they can read all the messages between buyer and seller and step in when needed. At that point I questioned whether she even had the bag in her possession and it's authenticity, not to mention her sanity.


Even if she has a restocking fee, that only applies if you return it. Since she never shipped it, she can't charge it. She lost the sale because she dragged her feet.


----------



## ab1980

People who make offers for 50% or less of the asking price and think because they can 'pay immediately' this will seal the deal


----------



## restricter

ab1980 said:


> People who make offers for 50% or less of the asking price and think because they can 'pay immediately' this will seal the deal



Funny you should mention that.  I woke up to yet another of these and decided that not only am I going to politely decline, but I'm going to tick the box that lets you add the Q&A to your listing.


----------



## denim53

Twice within the past week I had sellers accidentally send me the wrong item.  The first seller apologized profusely, sent me a prepaid label to return the wrong item, and gave me a partial refund.  The second seller took 8 days to ship (BTW, I ordered lipstick and she sent shoes!!!) and didn't even thank me for my trip to the post office to send back her shoes.  Guess who got positive feedback and guess who got none?


----------



## NANI1972

denim53 said:


> Twice within the past week I had sellers accidentally send me the wrong item.  The first seller apologized profusely, sent me a prepaid label to return the wrong item, and gave me a partial refund.  The second seller took 8 days to ship (BTW, I ordered lipstick and she sent shoes!!!) and didn't even thank me for my trip to the post office to send back her shoes.  Guess who got positive feedback and guess who got none?



Based on the second seller's lack of customer service and unapologetic attitude I think I would be leaving her a well deserved negative instead of no FB at all. JMO


----------



## ab1980

restricter said:


> Funny you should mention that.  I woke up to yet another of these and decided that not only am I going to politely decline, but I'm going to tick the box that lets you add the Q&A to your listing.




Oh good idea!! I should start doing that.


----------



## restricter

Do you consider these to be stupid questions?



1) How many times have you worn/carried it?  If there are detailed photos of every square inch, does it matter?  And am I supposed to keep a spreadsheet?  And are you even supposed to believe me?



2) Have you put this on a ring sizer?  Never mind that the size is marked in the ring, who the heck has a ring sizer?



Okay, vented,  I feel loads better.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Do you consider these to be stupid questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) How many times have you worn/carried it?  If there are detailed photos of every square inch, does it matter?  And am I supposed to keep a spreadsheet?  And are you even supposed to believe me?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Have you put this on a ring sizer?  Never mind that the size is marked in the ring, who the heck has a ring sizer?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, vented,  I feel loads better.


Yes, they are stupid questions. I've seen bags on ebay that have supposedly only been carried once that are incredibly dirty. My bags are pristine even after months of use.

One time when we were looking at new houses, there was one that the contractor had let his son live in for 3 months while it was on the market. It was trashed!

I hate when a potential buyer will ask for a specific photograph even though I have every angle covered, then when I take the photo and send it to them, there isn't even a thank you, just silence.


----------



## threadbender

I do not like being asked for feedback. Argh! I am really good at leaving FB, usually. I purchased an item. It does not really look like the photo and the color is definitely green not turquoise. That said, it is not worth returning on my dime. Since I am not willing to do that, I am certainly not going to leave a less than positive feedback. I can use it, but not as I intended. They have sent me requests for feedback. Not the auto ones from EBay. If I want to leave it, I will!


----------



## simplyhappy

carlpsmom said:


> I do not like being asked for feedback. Argh! I am really good at leaving FB, usually. I purchased an item. It does not really look like the photo and the color is definitely green not turquoise. That said, it is not worth returning on my dime. Since I am not willing to do that, I am certainly not going to leave a less than positive feedback. I can use it, but not as I intended. They have sent me requests for feedback. Not the auto ones from EBay. If I want to leave it, I will!




Haha I understand. I do ask some buyers at least once, and suspect it's because they aren't exactly happy. Are these people continuously bugging you for it?


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> I do not like being asked for feedback. Argh! I am really good at leaving FB, usually. I purchased an item. It does not really look like the photo and the color is definitely green not turquoise. That said, it is not worth returning on my dime. Since I am not willing to do that, I am certainly not going to leave a less than positive feedback. I can use it, but not as I intended. They have sent me requests for feedback. Not the auto ones from EBay. If I want to leave it, I will!


Me either! As a seller, I never ask for feedback. I figure no news is good news. 

As a buyer, I leave feedback quickly if I'm happy. 

Recently I left 2 negatives (well-deserved). I can't leave any more negatives or sellers will block me. So the following purchases won't get any feedback.

I bought a coin purse recently that had a picture of the front and inside. It is made of wool and the seller neglected to show the back where moths ate 3 small holes. 

I bought a keychain that was listed as NWOT. It has several scratches and dents.

I bought a couple of spring rings that were described as metal. They are plastic, painted to look like metal.


----------



## beekmanhill

I received this message from eBay this morning.  And we say they don't protect the seller.  I don't even know what a Money Back Guarantee is.  Does eBay actually offer such a thing?

*Thanks for consistently delivering exceptional service to your buyers. We're here to provide you a marketplace where you can sell with confidence. That's why we've taken the following steps during the past month to protect your account:

Prevented 1 eBay Money Back Guarantee request(s) from being opened too early in the past 2 months
We've already updated your seller dashboard to reflect these changes, which are for transactions made during the past year. When we remove transaction defects, your transaction defect rate may not go down if you had transactions that received more than one defect.
*


----------



## moxie799

beekmanhill said:


> I received this message from eBay this morning.  And we say they don't protect the seller.  I don't even know what a Money Back Guarantee is.  *Does eBay actually offer such a thing?*
> 
> *Thanks for consistently delivering exceptional service to your buyers. We're here to provide you a marketplace where you can sell with confidence. That's why we've taken the following steps during the past month to protect your account:
> 
> Prevented 1 eBay Money Back Guarantee request(s) from being opened too early in the past 2 months
> We've already updated your seller dashboard to reflect these changes, which are for transactions made during the past year. When we remove transaction defects, your transaction defect rate may not go down if you had transactions that received more than one defect.
> *



It's their fancy way of saying buyer protection aka "we prevented someone from opening a dispute."  I think the message could mean someone tried to file INR too early, or SNAD before an item was delivered, for example. However, I personally think it's more of a marketing message ("look how great we're treating sellers! No, really!") and not at all accurate. I received one of these messages last week -worded exactly the same, with the 'prevented a request from being opened _too early_ in the past 2 months' statement- but the thing is, I haven't sold on ebay in almost 4 months.


----------



## threadbender

simplyhappy said:


> Haha I understand. I do ask some buyers at least once, and suspect it's because they aren't exactly happy. Are these people continuously bugging you for it?



They have asked twice. I now have any coming from them go to spam.


----------



## Nikki_

beekmanhill said:


> I received this message from eBay this morning.  And we say they don't protect the seller.  I don't even know what a Money Back Guarantee is.  Does eBay actually offer such a thing?
> 
> *Thanks for consistently delivering exceptional service to your buyers. We're here to provide you a marketplace where you can sell with confidence. That's why we've taken the following steps during the past month to protect your account:
> 
> Prevented 1 eBay Money Back Guarantee request(s) from being opened too early in the past 2 months
> We've already updated your seller dashboard to reflect these changes, which are for transactions made during the past year. When we remove transaction defects, your transaction defect rate may not go down if you had transactions that received more than one defect.
> *



I get these messages from eBay once a month and am beginning to think that they're a BS way of making sellers _feel_ that they're being protected. I got one today, worded a bit differently, though. 

Two or three months ago I received one and didn't even have any sales that month.


----------



## whateve

moxie799 said:


> It's their fancy way of saying buyer protection aka "we prevented someone from opening a dispute."  I think the message could mean someone tried to file INR too early, or SNAD before an item was delivered, for example. However, I personally think it's more of a marketing message ("look how great we're treating sellers! No, really!") and not at all accurate. I received one of these messages last week -worded exactly the same, with the 'prevented a request from being opened _too early_ in the past 2 months' statement- but the thing is, I haven't sold on ebay in almost 4 months.





beekmanhill said:


> I received this message from eBay this morning.  And we say they don't protect the seller.  I don't even know what a Money Back Guarantee is.  Does eBay actually offer such a thing?
> 
> *Thanks for consistently delivering exceptional service to your buyers. We're here to provide you a marketplace where you can sell with confidence. That's why we've taken the following steps during the past month to protect your account:
> 
> Prevented 1 eBay Money Back Guarantee request(s) from being opened too early in the past 2 months
> We've already updated your seller dashboard to reflect these changes, which are for transactions made during the past year. When we remove transaction defects, your transaction defect rate may not go down if you had transactions that received more than one defect.
> *





Nikki_ said:


> I get these messages from eBay once a month and am beginning to think that they're a BS way of making sellers _feel_ that they're being protected. I got one today, worded a bit differently, though.
> 
> Two or three months ago I received one and didn't even have any sales that month.


I get these all the time. The last time it said: 
 

_Automatically set 10 of your detailed seller rating(s) to 5 stars from qualifying transactions_
_Prevented 2 eBay Money Back Guarantee request(s) from being opened too early in the past 2 months_

_We've  already updated your seller dashboard to reflect these changes, which  are for transactions made during the past year. When we remove  transaction defects, your transaction defect rate may not go down if you  had transactions that received more than one defect._


Contrary to the message, not one thing was changed in my dashboard as a result. The automatic setting of DSRs happens because I offer one day turnaround; buyers aren't allowed to rate me in this category. I got defects for both money back guarantee requests even though both buyers closed the requests without returning the items. One was a claim of fake which she retracted and another was because she didn't like the color. 



I just completed another return request outside of ebay's return button. The buyer didn't like the size. Another SNAD would have made me lose top rated status.


----------



## whateve

asking for a photo after you've already done a buy it now and then not responding after I provide it. I'm afraid to ship it out because maybe you're going to change your mind.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I get these all the time. The last time it said:
> 
> 
> _Automatically set 10 of your detailed seller rating(s) to 5 stars from qualifying transactions_
> _Prevented 2 eBay Money Back Guarantee request(s) from being opened too early in the past 2 months_
> 
> _We've  already updated your seller dashboard to reflect these changes, which  are for transactions made during the past year. When we remove  transaction defects, your transaction defect rate may not go down if you  had transactions that received more than one defect._
> 
> 
> Contrary to the message, not one thing was changed in my dashboard as a result. The automatic setting of DSRs happens because I offer one day turnaround; buyers aren't allowed to rate me in this category. I got defects for both money back guarantee requests even though both buyers closed the requests without returning the items. One was a claim of fake which she retracted and another was because she didn't like the color.
> 
> 
> 
> I just completed another return request outside of ebay's return button. The buyer didn't like the size. Another SNAD would have made me lose top rated status.


I just got the same one and just as you said nothing has changed. What a joke. I Got dinged recently because the post office lost my package. It arrived at their  post office they left a note and the buyer never went to pick the shoes up and they were not returned to me either. I refunded the buyer put in a claim as they were insured and the post office denied my claim because I no longer had the receipt for the shoes even though I sent the eBay listing another joke. So over eBay.


----------



## simplyhappy

megt10 said:


> I just got the same one and just as you said nothing has changed. What a joke. I Got dinged recently because the post office lost my package. It arrived at their  post office they left a note and the buyer never went to pick the shoes up and they were not returned to me either. I refunded the buyer put in a claim as they were insured and the post office denied my claim because I no longer had the receipt for the shoes even though I sent the eBay listing another joke. So over eBay.




Wow that's an awful story, sorry. &#128532;


----------



## beekmanhill

moxie799 said:


> It's their fancy way of saying buyer protection aka "we prevented someone from opening a dispute."  I think the message could mean someone tried to file INR too early, or SNAD before an item was delivered, for example. However, I personally think it's more of a marketing message ("look how great we're treating sellers! No, really!") and not at all accurate. I received one of these messages last week -worded exactly the same, with the 'prevented a request from being opened _too early_ in the past 2 months' statement- but the thing is, I haven't sold on ebay in almost 4 months.



Haha, I agree with you.  I've put up almost nothing for sale in the last month, and have had no problems with the two items I've sold.


----------



## megt10

simplyhappy said:


> Wow that's an awful story, sorry. &#128532;



Thanks. As a seller you just can't win even when you do the right thing. Also learned that USPS insurance is not worth the money unless you have all your receipts and are willing to fight to the end.


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> I just got the same one and just as you said nothing has changed. What a joke. I Got dinged recently because the post office lost my package. It arrived at their  post office they left a note and the buyer never went to pick the shoes up and they were not returned to me either. I refunded the buyer put in a claim as they were insured and *the post office denied my claim because I no longer had the receipt for the shoes even though I sent the eBay listing *another joke. So over eBay.



That's terrible. 

What's the sense in purchasing insurance if they're not going to pay out should they lose your package?


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> I just got the same one and just as you said nothing has changed. What a joke. I Got dinged recently because the post office lost my package. It arrived at their  post office they left a note and the buyer never went to pick the shoes up and they were not returned to me either. I refunded the buyer put in a claim as they were insured and the post office denied my claim because I no longer had the receipt for the shoes even though I sent the eBay listing another joke. So over eBay.


So if you don't have the original store receipt they won't pay? Wow, I guess it is a waste of time insuring any of my items. I assumed it would be covered for the ebay sale amount.


----------



## restricter

Hallmarks, when you care enough to drive a seller nuts!

Buyer #1 - is this item hallmarked?  There is a VERY clear close up in the listing.

Buyer #2 - is this item hallmarked?  It is not and there are photos of every possible angle and perspective.  Unless it's in ultraviolet, it ain't there.

You know what?  I blocked both of them.  At this rate, there's going to be one buyer left for me to do business with.

And may I add the offer on Shop Hers for 75% of my price which is already 50% off on this NWT item!?

I think it may be time to take a vacation from selling.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Not helping out the seller.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> So if you don't have the original store receipt they won't pay? Wow, I guess it is a waste of time insuring any of my items. I assumed it would be covered for the ebay sale amount.


Yep, that was the gist of the letter that they sent me. Of course, they said that I could appeal it, but I doubt that it will do any good. It wasn't even for that much money 189.00 I normally wouldn't have bothered to insure it but it was a new eBay member. 


restricter said:


> Hallmarks, when you care enough to drive a seller nuts!
> 
> Buyer #1 - is this item hallmarked?  There is a VERY clear close up in the listing.
> 
> Buyer #2 - is this item hallmarked?  It is not and there are photos of every possible angle and perspective.  Unless it's in ultraviolet, it ain't there.
> 
> You know what?  I blocked both of them. * At this rate, there's going to be one buyer left for me to do business with.*
> 
> And may I add the offer on Shop Hers for 75% of my price which is already 50% off on this NWT item!?
> 
> *I think it may be time to take a vacation from selling*.


 I here you. I still have a lot of stuff up on eBay but that is just because it hasn't sold yet. I haven't listed anything new in at least 5 months. I even have some of my good buyers emailing me asking when I will be listing new stuff and I can't make myself do it. I have so much more to list too, but the bad buyers have just really beaten me down to the point that I hate doing it.


Nikki_ said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> What's the sense in purchasing insurance if they're not going to pay out should they lose your package?


Exactly. I don't insure anymore and if I sell something very expensive I will take it to FedEx.


----------



## BeenBurned

megt10 said:


> I just got the same one and just as you said nothing has changed. What a joke. I Got dinged recently because the post office lost my package. It arrived at their  post office they left a note and the buyer never went to pick the shoes up and they were not returned to me either. I refunded the buyer put in a claim as they were insured and the post office denied my claim because I no longer had the receipt for the shoes even though I sent the eBay listing another joke. So over eBay.





megt10 said:


> Yep, that was the gist of the letter that they sent me. Of course, they said that I could appeal it, but I doubt that it will do any good. It wasn't even for that much money 189.00 I normally wouldn't have bothered to insure it but it was a new eBay member.


You need to appeal and keep appealing until they act. 

I've had one case where a package was (supposedly) lost. There was no delivery scan; just the arrived at facility. They fought me on it but I insisted that they show me proof of delivery if it's not lost and eventually, I got my refund. 

As for having to have the original receipt, that's BS. In order to prove the value of the item and that I didn't overinsure it, I had to send them my ebay listing.

(Some sellers will sell a $1000 bag for $500 and insure it for $1000 because it's supposedly worth that. The post office won't pay out $1000. They'll only pay the sale price since that's the actual value and that's the amount the seller is out.)

Again, you need to stay on top of them and keep appealing.


----------



## whateve

I hate the line "typical wear associated with a used item." What is that supposed to mean? It sounds like a way to avoid a SNAD. That grape juice stain they neglected to mention? Oh, that's typical wear.


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> You need to appeal and keep appealing until they act.
> 
> I've had one case where a package was (supposedly) lost. There was no delivery scan; just the arrived at facility. They fought me on it but I insisted that they show me proof of delivery if it's not lost and eventually, I got my refund.
> 
> As for having to have the original receipt, that's BS. In order to prove the value of the item and that I didn't overinsure it, I had to send them my ebay listing.
> 
> (Some sellers will sell a $1000 bag for $500 and insure it for $1000 because it's supposedly worth that. The post office won't pay out $1000. They'll only pay the sale price since that's the actual value and that's the amount the seller is out.)
> 
> Again, you need to stay on top of them and keep appealing.



I sent them all the information again. I know it is BS and that they will only insure up to what the price of the item sold for. At this point, my listing is no longer in my sold items since it was sold in Dec. The post office left a notice for the buyer as it was to be signed for and never attempted to redeliver and she never went to pick the shoes up. I got a notice that she had not received the shoes and then she attempted to have them redelivered. She scheduled it to be delivered again and they never showed up. I think there is a mail carrier rocking a pair of Valentino wedge sandals somewhere in Newport Beach.


----------



## luv2bling

whateve said:


> Me either! As a seller, I never ask for feedback. I figure no news is good news.
> 
> As a buyer, I leave feedback quickly if I'm happy.
> 
> Recently I left 2 negatives (well-deserved). I can't leave any more negatives or sellers will block me. So the following purchases won't get any feedback.
> 
> I bought a coin purse recently that had a picture of the front and inside. It is made of wool and the seller neglected to show the back where moths ate 3 small holes.
> 
> I bought a keychain that was listed as NWOT. It has several scratches and dents.
> 
> I bought a couple of spring rings that were described as metal. They are plastic, painted to look like metal.


 

<lol> this is funny - I recently posted in another thread that a seller has blocked me (have not a clue why - bother sellers are filling the gap very nicely ).  The assumption (by many I'm sure) is that I have left that particular seller or other sellers negative feedback.  Truth is I've never left  negative feedback or low stars for any seller (even those deserving) and you've left two negatives and haven't been blocked.  That's a hoot!!! 

One seller I offered to return the item without clicking on eBay return button and labeling item as SNAD or Defective ( so Ebay had no insight on the return or why)


The rating system is meaningless and has no value to me now that I have some understanding on how the system works.


----------



## whateve

luv2bling said:


> <lol> this is funny - I recently posted in another thread that a seller has blocked me (have not a clue why - but eLady is filling the gap very nicely ).  The assumption (by many I'm sure) is that I have left that particular seller or other sellers negative feedback.  Truth is I've never left  negative feedback or low stars for any seller (even those deserving) and you've left two negatives and haven't been blocked.  That's a hoot!!!
> 
> One seller I offered to return the item without clicking on eBay return button and labeling item as SNAD or Defective ( so Ebay had no insight on the return or why)
> 
> 
> The rating system is meaningless and has no value to me now that I have some understanding on how the system works.


I'm afraid that those two negatives will catch up to me and I'll be blocked. Now I can't leave honest feedback without the fear of being blocked. As a buyer, I certainly would like to have been warned about these bad sellers. 

Have you ever had a transaction with the seller who blocked you? I've blocked buyers who've returned things even if they give me positive feedback. Some sellers will block buyers who ask too many questions.


----------



## luv2bling

whateve said:


> I'm afraid that those two negatives will catch up to me and I'll be blocked. Now I can't leave honest feedback without the fear of being blocked. As a buyer, I certainly would like to have been warned about these bad sellers.
> 
> Have you ever had a transaction with the seller who blocked you? I've blocked buyers who've returned things even if they give me positive feedback. Some sellers will block buyers who ask too many questions.


 
Yes I did - very good transaction/very good feedback..  I can still purchased from sellers who I've returned items to (clothing because of fit).


That is very unfortunate that you block buyers who make returns.  I'm sure you have your reasons.  I don't know what you sell - but for me purchasing clothing and shoes online is always an ordeal. Much like purchasing clothing/shoes  in an on-the-ground store -(that I didn't try on) - fit is a problem and  I frequently have to make returns. 


The system is corrupt (IMO) and needs a major overhaul.  Alibaba (moving into the space on a broader scale) will be a game changer and Ebay will be a forgotten name.


----------



## whateve

luv2bling said:


> Yes I did - very good transaction/very good feedback..  I can still purchased from sellers who I've returned items to (clothing because of fit).
> 
> 
> That is very unfortunate that you block buyers who make returns.  I'm sure you have your reasons.  I don't know what you sell - but for me purchasing clothing and shoes online is always an ordeal. Much like purchasing clothing/shoes  in an on-the-ground store -(that I didn't try on) - fit is a problem and  I frequently have to make returns.
> 
> 
> The system is corrupt (IMO) and needs a major overhaul.  Alibaba (moving into the space on a broader scale) will be a game changer and Ebay will be a forgotten name.


If a buyer returns something and pays the restocking fee without complaint, I don't block them. The buyers I block are those who ask me to waive the restocking fee so I lose money on the transaction, since I often offer free shipping. I mostly sell purses so fit isn't usually a problem, although I have had returns because they made the buyer look fat.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I'm afraid that those two negatives will catch up to me and I'll be blocked. Now I can't leave honest feedback without the fear of being blocked. As a buyer, I certainly would like to have been warned about these bad sellers.
> 
> Have you ever had a transaction with the seller who blocked you? I've blocked buyers who've returned things even if they give me positive feedback. Some sellers will block buyers who ask too many questions.


I look when someone makes an offer on an item not only their feedback but also the feedback they have left for other people. I look at the big picture though as in out of 100 feedback left they left 2 negatives ok yeah I will sell to them. Though if out of 100 feedback left the buyer has left more than say 10% negative or neutral feedback I probably would decline their offer but wouldn't block them. If they have left mostly negative feedback they would be blocked. 


luv2bling said:


> Yes I did - very good transaction/very good feedback..  I can still purchased from sellers who I've returned items to (clothing because of fit).
> 
> 
> That is very unfortunate that you block buyers who make returns.  I'm sure you have your reasons.  I don't know what you sell - but for me purchasing clothing and shoes online is always an ordeal. Much like purchasing clothing/shoes  in an on-the-ground store -(that I didn't try on) - fit is a problem and  I frequently have to make returns.
> 
> 
> The system is corrupt (IMO) and needs a major overhaul.  Alibaba (moving into the space on a broader scale) will be a game changer and Ebay will be a forgotten name.


I don't block buyers who return items because they don't fit. That is why accept returns. I want whoever buys my items to be happy with their purchase. I do block buyers who open a SNAD without even contacting me. I block PITA buyers too.


whateve said:


> If a buyer returns something and pays the restocking fee without complaint, I don't block them. The buyers I block are those who ask me to waive the restocking fee so* I lose money on the transaction, since I often offer free shipping*. I mostly sell purses so fit isn't usually a problem, although* I have had returns because they made the buyer look fat.*



That is why I don't offer free shipping. I have mostly clothes and shoes for sale so returns were happening too often. Even with measurements posted you never really know until you try something on. I am not a reseller and don't even expect to be making a profit, but I certainly haven't gone through all that work to lose money. 
Seriously that was my favorite excuse for sending a bag back ever


----------



## luv2bling

whateve said:


> If a buyer returns something and pays the restocking fee without complaint, I don't block them. The buyers I block are those who ask me to waive the restocking fee so I lose money on the transaction, since I often offer free shipping. I mostly sell purses so fit isn't usually a problem, although I have had returns because they made the buyer look fat.


 Oh - I understand.  Are they blocked forever or is there a max time?


----------



## love4mom

luv2bling said:


> Oh - I understand.  Are they blocked forever or is there a max time?



For me, once you are blocked, you are blocked. The one time I made an exception and unblocked someone, it came back to bite me. Never again.


----------



## whateve

luv2bling said:


> Oh - I understand.  Are they blocked forever or is there a max time?


Once you are on my blocked list, you're there forever. I would have to remember why you were there in the first place in order to decide whether it is safe to unblock you. No one has ever asked. 

My repeat buyers rarely mention that they've bought from me before so I don't know if they bought again because they like me or if they even know I'm a seller they've already bought from.


----------



## LemonBrulee

whateve said:


> If a buyer returns something and pays the restocking fee without complaint, I don't block them. The buyers I block are those who ask me to waive the restocking fee so I lose money on the transaction, since I often offer free shipping. I mostly sell purses so fit isn't usually a problem, although I have had returns because they made the buyer look fat.




"The bag makes me look fat." Oh wow!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> I'm afraid that those two negatives will catch up to me and I'll be blocked. Now I can't leave honest feedback without the fear of being blocked. As a buyer, I certainly would like to have been warned about these bad sellers.
> 
> Have you ever had a transaction with the seller who blocked you? I've blocked buyers who've returned things even if they give me positive feedback. Some sellers will block buyers who ask too many questions.




Ohhh I hate that!!! 

Some sellers don't understand how to read a Toolhaus 

I have been on ebay since 2004 
I have 1,600 in Feedback.. ALL Positive, not one None Payer issue 

and I have left 4 Neutrals 
and 3 Negs 
the 3 Negatives are one seller who had good feedback when I bought the items, 
but, then out of the blue, sold a bunch of items and never shipped them 
she is a NRU's 
and it was not unreasonable to leave Negs for this seller, 
I was just one of 20 other people who also left Negs 

My Neutrals . 
one of them is because my item did not arrive in a timely manner from the UK to Sweden 
after a month I contacted the seller and asked that she look into this. 
I even had the right to open an INR. Though, I chose to wait it out 

I asked her to help me she said.."It's not my problem!!"

OK.. That was kind of rude.. 

So, my item shows up after a month and a half 


I look at the address she had written the wrong address 

She not only transposed a few numbers in my Postal code 
she wrote Stockholm SWITZERLAND 
not Sweden.. 

I wrote to her and explained what had happened and why the item took 
so long to arrive. 
I thought it was funny and that she might get a kick out of it. 

she totally calls me a liar and says I am just trying to get my item for free. WTF?? 

I did not ask her for anything. and it was shipped without signature 
and I had waited that long without filling an INR, when I could have
and I would have won my case.. 

she was a terrible seller and devoid of any personality. 

so, I was on the ebay boards 
and of course, people there always look up other members Toolhaus.. 
and one guy was all over my Feedback claiming that I was a nightmare buyer 

Yeah, it sort of drives me crazy that some sellers don't really look at the 
feedback . they just see that you left a Negative or 2 and 
that is enough to block..


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> I'm afraid that those two negatives will catch up to me and I'll be blocked. Now I can't leave honest feedback without the fear of being blocked. As a buyer, I certainly would like to have been warned about these bad sellers.
> 
> Have you ever had a transaction with the seller who blocked you? I've blocked buyers who've returned things even if they give me positive feedback. Some sellers will block buyers who ask too many questions.




Sometimes if there is an item I really want and we are between 
paychecks, I will ask if I can pay in a few days 
In Sweden, we get paid once a month. so, it can get a bit close 
at the end of the month. 

There was a Prada bag that I thought for sure would sell for around $1,000
But, I wanted it, so I would have paid $1,000 for the bag. 

we had only 2 or 3 days before our check would hit the bank. 
So, I wrote and asked the seller if I were to win the auction, could I pay 
in 2 or 3 days? If this was not acceptable, that, of course  I would comply with her terms I just feel it never hurts to ask 

She writes me back, and says; "NO, payment is due at the end of the auction!" 

I replied that I fully accept this and thanked her for taking the time to consider my 
offer. 

I then figured that it was close enough and that I had enough money 
for the bag, if I would not eat for the next 3 days.. 

So, I went to bid on the auction the seller BLOCKED ME. 
a $1,000 Prada bag, sold for $250.. 



a few weeks later, I look at the sellers Feedback for that bag the buyer who won the bag, left the seller a Negative 

the buyer claimed the bag was not in very good condition. 

I saw the issues with the bag, and thought they were fine 
I knew it was not in Like New Condition


----------



## JustAgUrL

megt10 said:


> Yep, that was the gist of the letter that they sent me. Of course, they said that I could appeal it, but I doubt that it will do any good. It wasn't even for that much money 189.00 I normally wouldn't have bothered to insure it but it was a new eBay member.
> 
> I here you. I still have a lot of stuff up on eBay but that is just because it hasn't sold yet. I haven't listed anything new in at least 5 months. I even have some of my good buyers emailing me asking when I will be listing new stuff and I can't make myself do it. I have so much more to list too, but the bad buyers have just really beaten me down to the point that I hate doing it.
> 
> Exactly. I don't insure anymore and if I sell something very expensive I will take it to FedEx.




I have heard that 3rd Party Postal Insurance is a LOT better and 
pays faste than USPS. 
There is one called U-Pic  I have heard great things about this insurance 
You can even insure First Class International with no signature and no tracking
and they will pay out


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> If a buyer returns something and pays the restocking fee without complaint, I don't block them. The buyers I block are those who ask me to waive the restocking fee so I lose money on the transaction, since I often offer free shipping. I mostly sell purses so fit isn't usually a problem, although I have had returns because they made the buyer look fat.





O-M-G!!!!! 

Does this bag make my a$$ look fat??? 

Holy cows on a cracker!!!! That is the funniest thing I have heard in ages


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> Sometimes if there is an item I really want and we are between
> paychecks, I will ask if I can pay in a few days
> In Sweden, we get paid once a month. so, it can get a bit close
> at the end of the month.
> 
> There was a Prada bag that I thought for sure would sell for around $1,000
> But, I wanted it, so I would have paid $1,000 for the bag.
> 
> we had only 2 or 3 days before our check would hit the bank.
> So, I wrote and asked the seller if I were to win the auction, could I pay
> in 2 or 3 days? If this was not acceptable, that, of course  I would comply with her terms I just feel it never hurts to ask
> 
> She writes me back, and says; "NO, payment is due at the end of the auction!"
> 
> I replied that I fully accept this and thanked her for taking the time to consider my
> offer.
> 
> I then figured that it was close enough and that I had enough money
> for the bag, if I would not eat for the next 3 days..
> 
> So, I went to bid on the auction the seller BLOCKED ME.
> a $1,000 Prada bag, sold for $250..
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks later, I look at the sellers Feedback for that bag the buyer who won the bag, left the seller a Negative
> 
> the buyer claimed the bag was not in very good condition.
> 
> I saw the issues with the bag, and thought they were fine
> I knew it was not in Like New Condition


I've asked several sellers before I bid if I could have more time and not one has said no. They all thanked me for letting them know. Most sellers would trust someone who asked before bidding.

I had a buyer ask me if I could hold an item for her for two weeks. She seemed nice so I did. I took off the listing and put it back up on the appointed date. I figured that even if she was honest, there were so many things that could have happened to make her change her mind, but she bought it, loved it, and gave great feedback.


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh I hate that!!!
> 
> Some sellers don't understand how to read a Toolhaus
> 
> I have been on ebay since 2004
> I have 1,600 in Feedback.. ALL Positive, not one None Payer issue
> 
> and I have left 4 Neutrals
> and 3 Negs
> the 3 Negatives are one seller who had good feedback when I bought the items,
> but, then out of the blue, sold a bunch of items and never shipped them
> she is a NRU's
> and it was not unreasonable to leave Negs for this seller,
> I was just one of 20 other people who also left Negs
> 
> My Neutrals .
> one of them is because my item did not arrive in a timely manner from the UK to Sweden
> after a month I contacted the seller and asked that she look into this.
> I even had the right to open an INR. Though, I chose to wait it out
> 
> I asked her to help me she said.."It's not my problem!!"
> 
> OK.. That was kind of rude..
> 
> So, my item shows up after a month and a half
> 
> 
> I look at the address she had written the wrong address
> 
> She not only transposed a few numbers in my Postal code
> she wrote Stockholm SWITZERLAND
> not Sweden..
> 
> I wrote to her and explained what had happened and why the item took
> so long to arrive.
> I thought it was funny and that she might get a kick out of it.
> 
> she totally calls me a liar and says I am just trying to get my item for free. WTF??
> 
> I did not ask her for anything. and it was shipped without signature
> and I had waited that long without filling an INR, when I could have
> and I would have won my case..
> 
> she was a terrible seller and devoid of any personality.
> 
> so, I was on the ebay boards
> and of course, people there always look up other members Toolhaus..
> and one guy was all over my Feedback claiming that I was a nightmare buyer
> 
> Yeah, it sort of drives me crazy that some sellers don't really look at the
> feedback . they just see that you left a Negative or 2 and
> that is enough to block..


Stockholm, Switzerland! That is so funny! I would have expected it from a US seller; I thought that people in the UK would have had more education in European geography. 

The only time I haven't been able to bid was from a seller who had the box checked to block buyers who have recently purchased an item. I don't think she knew she had the box checked. She didn't know how to uncheck it. I've bought several items from her.


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> I've asked several sellers before I bid if I could have more time and not one has said no. They all thanked me for letting them know. Most sellers would trust someone who asked before bidding.
> 
> I had a buyer ask me if I could hold an item for her for two weeks. She seemed nice so I did. I took off the listing and put it back up on the appointed date. I figured that even if she was honest, there were so many things that could have happened to make her change her mind, but she bought it, loved it, and gave great feedback.



Yeah, this is the only seller that has ever said No 

last Christmas, I wanted to get my husband a cashmere Chesterfield Coat 
There was only ONE on all of ebay that was 100% Cashmere. 
Unfortunately, it was a month and a half before Christmas and 
20 days until pay day. 
I asked the seller if I won the auction if I could pay her in 20 days 
she agreed. 
Oh, I was so happy.   and the coat was STUNNING my husband loves it.. 

I am really glad I won the coat, I was the only other bidder 
and if she would not have let me bid, that coat would have sold 
for $40.. Thankfully, my bid took it to $200. 
the other bidder put in a proxy of $199 I think it was. 

So, it was a win - win  and I got the most beautiful coat for my darling husband  
and the seller got a lot more for the coat in the long run I would have been sick if that coat sold for $40 I would have felt terrible for that seller 
Strangely, I was hoping that the other bidder had entered a much higher bid. I love getting a deal, but, being she was so NICE, I wanted her to get a lot more than $50 for such a beautiful coat. 
I was more than willing to pay a reasonable price for that coat


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> Stockholm, Switzerland! That is so funny! I would have expected it from a US seller; I thought that people in the UK would have had more education in European geography.
> 
> The only time I haven't been able to bid was from a seller who had the box checked to block buyers who have recently purchased an item. I don't think she knew she had the box checked. She didn't know how to uncheck it. I've bought several items from her.




It has actually happened twice and yes, the other one was an American  seller  
I thought the same thing. I was even tempted to write to her and ask if she was 
an American. 

Luckily, that Prada bag  was the only time I was blocked 
I was so shocked by it I thought it was very strange 


Oh, that is so sad when you want an item and the seller sets some kind of 
Buyer Requirements,  and then wants to allow you to buy, but, can't figure out how to 
fix the listing.  

I used to run into that in the USA a bit, Some American sellers are a bit skitish 
about shipping to Europe 
So, now,I have an American Package forwarding service 
It saves me $100's every month, as I can have my items shipped First Class.. 
I have NEVER had an parcel not arrive. even with the wrong address my packages 
arrive eventually. 
we have the best postal service in the world. and fastest.


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> It has actually happened twice and yes, the other one was an American  seller
> I thought the same thing. I was even tempted to write to her and ask if she was
> an American.
> 
> Luckily, that Prada bag  was the only time I was blocked
> I was so shocked by it I thought it was very strange
> 
> 
> Oh, that is so sad when you want an item and the seller sets some kind of
> Buyer Requirements,  and then wants to allow you to buy, but, can't figure out how to
> fix the listing.
> 
> I used to run into that in the USA a bit, Some American sellers are a bit skitish
> about shipping to Europe
> So, now,I have an American Package forwarding service
> It saves me $100's every month, as I can have my items shipped First Class..
> I have NEVER had an parcel not arrive. even with the wrong address my packages
> arrive eventually.
> we have the best postal service in the world. and fastest.


There are quite a few American TV programs that interview people with the purpose to show how uninformed people are. A large portion don't know the name of the president or how many senators there are. Once they asked people if they thought women's suffrage should be abolished, and nearly everyone said yes.

Immigrants complain that most Americans couldn't pass the citizenship exam. 

I've sold to several buyers that use a package forwarding service. It is a perfect solution for anyone who buys regularly from American buyers. Does your forwarding service combine several packages into one box?


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> There are quite a few American TV programs that interview people with the purpose to show how uninformed people are. A large portion don't know the name of the president or how many senators there are. Once they asked people if they thought women's suffrage should be abolished, and nearly everyone said yes.
> 
> Immigrants complain that most Americans couldn't pass the citizenship exam.
> 
> I've sold to several buyers that use a package forwarding service. It is a perfect solution for anyone who buys regularly from American buyers. Does your forwarding service combine several packages into one box?




Yeah, I LOVE those shows LOL 

It cracks me up how uninformed some people can be. 

Some Americans don't know this, But, I have found that Brits 
can be just as "informed" as Americans 
So, Americans shouldn't feel too bad.. 

I LOVE this package forwarding service 
It is such a life saver 
I was used to paying around $20- $30  for small items to be shipped to Sweden

Now, I pay around $5. 
also, so many sellers started using Global Shipping 
I hate that GSP it costs an arm and a leg for shipping
and takes a lot longer for items to arrive 

I am having a hoody shipped to me right now, and it only cost $7.. 
also,  a 5 Lb- long wool coat shipped TNT 4 Day.. 
it only cost $41.. 

I have the option to consolidate packages, but, it increases 
the postal price and also possible to incur VAT and Customs etc.. 
I rarely end up paying customs Sweden is not that picky about adding these charges. So, I only pay VAT and such about 2 times a year 

Also, the one I use, allows me to fill out my own customs slip. 
and remove invoices if I want them to. 
and they only open the package if I ask them to.. 


It is literally the best service out there 


It only costs me $10 a month and I get a mailbox that I can keep my items 
in for up to 180 days 

and it only takes 5-10 days for items shipped by their First Class International 
service 
which is roughly half the price of USPS First Class 

It is the best thing I have done since shopping on ebay. 
like I said, I literally save $100's every month 
I was spending most of my money every month on shipping charges 
NOt anymore..


----------



## devik

Latest peeve: Sellers who a) don't know their own merchandise, and b) don't know _their own listings. 

_Example:

Saw a Givenchy Antigona; listing says:
- Detachable shoulder strap
so yeah I'm curious about that! Admittedly I baited the seller with an email asking for photos of this. 

Response I get:
_
"I'm not so sure what you mean but as I know, the traps do not detach, but I sent you pictures of the end straps and fastener." _


Well at least there's a chance that your bag is authentic now! However I'm not very motivated to buy from you. The only other words marked in red in your description are the type of leather and the color which are obviously specific to the bag; you had to intentionally format that bullet that way to call it out about the strap. If it was an innocent mistake, you'd think that my email would prompt you to look at your own listing and acknowledge. Apparently not.


----------



## megt10

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh I hate that!!!
> 
> Some sellers don't understand how to read a Toolhaus
> 
> I have been on ebay since 2004
> I have 1,600 in Feedback.. ALL Positive, not one None Payer issue
> 
> and I have left 4 Neutrals
> and 3 Negs
> the 3 Negatives are one seller who had good feedback when I bought the items,
> but, then out of the blue, sold a bunch of items and never shipped them
> she is a NRU's
> and it was not unreasonable to leave Negs for this seller,
> I was just one of 20 other people who also left Negs
> 
> My Neutrals .
> one of them is because my item did not arrive in a timely manner from the UK to Sweden
> after a month I contacted the seller and asked that she look into this.
> I even had the right to open an INR. Though, I chose to wait it out
> 
> I asked her to help me she said.."It's not my problem!!"
> 
> OK.. That was kind of rude..
> 
> So, my item shows up after a month and a half
> 
> 
> I look at the address she had written the wrong address
> 
> She not only transposed a few numbers in my Postal code
> she wrote Stockholm SWITZERLAND
> not Sweden..
> 
> I wrote to her and explained what had happened and why the item took
> so long to arrive.
> I thought it was funny and that she might get a kick out of it.
> 
> she totally calls me a liar and says I am just trying to get my item for free. WTF??
> 
> I did not ask her for anything. and it was shipped without signature
> and I had waited that long without filling an INR, when I could have
> and I would have won my case..
> 
> she was a terrible seller and devoid of any personality.
> 
> so, I was on the ebay boards
> and of course, people there always look up other members Toolhaus..
> and one guy was all over my Feedback claiming that I was a nightmare buyer
> 
> Yeah, it sort of drives me crazy that some sellers don't really look at the
> feedback . they just see that you left a Negative or 2 and
> that is enough to block..


I agree sellers do need to look at the big picture. 


JustAgUrL said:


> I have heard that 3rd Party Postal Insurance is a LOT better and
> pays faste than USPS.
> There is one called U-Pic  I have heard great things about this insurance
> You can even insure First Class International with no signature and no tracking
> and they will pay out


I will perhaps check the other insurance that is listed when I print my eBay labels. It cost more but if they pay out if the package is lost then I would try them. I figured that USPS would be reasonable since they are so large and I have never had a lost package. Especially one that went 25 miles.


JustAgUrL said:


> It has actually happened twice and yes, the other one was an American  seller
> I thought the same thing. I was even tempted to write to her and ask if she was
> an American.
> 
> Luckily, that Prada bag  was the only time I was blocked
> I was so shocked by it I thought it was very strange
> 
> 
> Oh, that is so sad when you want an item and the seller sets some kind of
> Buyer Requirements,  and then wants to allow you to buy, but, can't figure out how to
> fix the listing.
> 
> I used to run into that in the USA a bit, Some American sellers are a bit skitish
> about shipping to Europe
> So, now,I have an American Package forwarding service
> It saves me $100's every month, as I can have my items shipped First Class..
> I have NEVER had an parcel not arrive. even with the wrong address my packages
> arrive eventually.
> we have the best postal service in the world. and fastest.


I have several buyers that use a postal service and have found it to be a great option for them. I started in the GSP but after several buyers complained of the extra costs associated with it and the extra time it took for their items to arrive a quit and now only sell in the US.


JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah, I LOVE those shows LOL
> 
> It cracks me up how uninformed some people can be.
> 
> Some Americans don't know this, But, I have found that Brits
> can be just as "informed" as Americans
> So, Americans shouldn't feel too bad..
> 
> I LOVE this package forwarding service
> It is such a life saver
> I was used to paying around $20- $30  for small items to be shipped to Sweden
> 
> Now, I pay around $5.
> also, so many sellers started using Global Shipping
> I hate that GSP it costs an arm and a leg for shipping
> and takes a lot longer for items to arrive
> 
> I am having a hoody shipped to me right now, and it only cost $7..
> also,  a 5 Lb- long wool coat shipped TNT 4 Day..
> it only cost $41..
> 
> I have the option to consolidate packages, but, it increases
> the postal price and also possible to incur VAT and Customs etc..
> I rarely end up paying customs Sweden is not that picky about adding these charges. So, I only pay VAT and such about 2 times a year
> 
> Also, the one I use, allows me to fill out my own customs slip.
> and remove invoices if I want them to.
> and they only open the package if I ask them to..
> 
> 
> It is literally the best service out there
> 
> 
> It only costs me $10 a month and I get a mailbox that I can keep my items
> in for up to 180 days
> 
> and it only takes 5-10 days for items shipped by their First Class International
> service
> which is roughly half the price of USPS First Class
> 
> It is the best thing I have done since shopping on ebay.
> like I said, I literally save $100's every month
> I was spending most of my money every month on shipping charges
> NOt anymore..



Yep, the GSP is not buyer friendly at all.


----------



## whateve

I really hate it when sellers have their pictures upside down or sideways. Or when their first picture is of the back rather than the front. Also when the bag is misshapen. How hard would it be to smooth it out before taking the picture? Or put a little stuffing inside? I also hate it when they are overstuffed.


----------



## south-of-france

megt10 said:


> I agree sellers do need to look at the big picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I will perhaps check the other insurance that is listed when I print my eBay labels. It cost more but if they pay out if the package is lost then I would try them. I figured that USPS would be reasonable since they are so large and I have never had a lost package. Especially one that went 25 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> I have several buyers that use a postal service and have found it to be a great option for them. I started in the GSP but after several buyers complained of the extra costs associated with it and the extra time it took for their items to arrive a quit and now only sell in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the GSP is not buyer friendly at all.




Yeah, way too expensive and so slow. I now avoid buying from sellers using GSP. Mostly there are other sellers available...


----------



## mkr

whateve said:


> I really hate it when sellers have their pictures upside down or sideways. Or when their first picture is of the back rather than the front. Also when the bag is misshapen. How hard would it be to smooth it out before taking the picture? Or put a little stuffing inside? I also hate it when they are overstuffed.



I hate when bags aren't stuffed.  They don't look attractive at all.  And I wish every seller would include a picture of it being worn.  It helps to actually see the drop on the bag.  And I'm little so some big bags look good on me and some don't.


----------



## megt10

south-of-france said:


> Yeah, way too expensive and so slow. I now avoid buying from sellers using GSP. Mostly there are other sellers available...


I just don't ship outside of the USA now. I have made a couple of exceptions but usually I just won't do it anymore. I had high hopes for the GSP but it was a rip off apparently for the buyers and had them already upset with the seller so it was a total waste.


mkr said:


> I hate when bags aren't stuffed.  They don't look attractive at all.  And I wish every seller would include a picture of it being worn.  It helps to actually see the drop on the bag.  And I'm little so some big bags look good on me and some don't.


I actually prefer it when they aren't stuffed so that I can inspect the bag more closely. I agree that seeing a picture modeled is a bonus but if I am really interested in a bag I then Google it and can see plenty of pictures of the bag being modeled as well as read the reviews.


----------



## Lindsay2367

megt10 said:


> I I agree that seeing a picture modeled is a bonus but if I am really interested in a bag I then Google it and can see plenty of pictures of the bag being modeled as well as read the reviews.



This.  I agree that seeing photos of the bag being carried can be helpful in some circumstances, but I'm almost 6' tall, so someone 5'2" wearing a bag isn't really going to be of much help to me.  I would just look the bag up online to get a better idea of the fit,


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> Sometimes if there is an item I really want and we are between
> paychecks, I will ask if I can pay in a few days
> In Sweden, we get paid once a month. so, it can get a bit close
> at the end of the month.
> 
> There was a Prada bag that I thought for sure would sell for around $1,000
> But, I wanted it, so I would have paid $1,000 for the bag.
> 
> we had only 2 or 3 days before our check would hit the bank.
> So, I wrote and asked the seller if I were to win the auction, could I pay
> in 2 or 3 days? If this was not acceptable, that, of course  I would comply with her terms I just feel it never hurts to ask
> 
> She writes me back, and says; "NO, payment is due at the end of the auction!"
> 
> I replied that I fully accept this and thanked her for taking the time to consider my
> offer.
> 
> I then figured that it was close enough and that I had enough money
> for the bag, if I would not eat for the next 3 days..
> 
> So, I went to bid on the auction the seller BLOCKED ME.
> a $1,000 Prada bag, sold for $250..
> 
> 
> 
> a few weeks later, I look at the sellers Feedback for that bag the buyer who won the bag, left the seller a Negative
> 
> the buyer claimed the bag was not in very good condition.
> 
> I saw the issues with the bag, and thought they were fine
> I knew it was not in Like New Condition


 
WOW!  That is Karma ! I definitely don't have any pity for the seller.   She ASSumed you were going to bid and delay payment.   She got her just compensation.  
Not everyone has a 1.) DH  or 2.) DH/SO with big paycheck/bank account or 3.) has a big paycheck/bank account themselves.  So sometimes there is a stretch for a day or two.   Unfortunately, society is self-serving and has limited patience and understanding.


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> *Oh, that is so sad when you want an item and the seller sets some kind of *
> *Buyer Requirements*,  and then wants to allow you to buy, but, can't figure out how to
> fix the listing.


 ^^^ this (in red bolded text) .   I was very upset when I wanted a particular item and was willing to bid it up - but then the EVIL blocking message.  
And what's even worse is not to have a clue as to WHY you've been blocked.


I think PERMANENT BLOCKS for ALL situations is drastic.  They are appropriate for some situations but not all.  


One can repair bad credit, even with foreclosures, bankruptcies, etc  and re-establish themselves in some reasonable amount of years.  But can never be "unblocked" on by sellers on EBay.   :shame:    


 I don't sell on Ebay and the more I learn about the administrative aspects I NEVER will.


----------



## megt10

luv2bling said:


> ^^^ this (in red bolded text) .   I was very upset when I wanted a particular item and was willing to bid it up - but then the EVIL blocking message.
> And what's even worse is not to have a clue as to WHY you've been blocked.
> 
> 
> I think PERMANENT BLOCKS for ALL situations is drastic.  They are appropriate for some situations but not all.
> 
> 
> One can repair bad credit, even with foreclosures, bankruptcies, etc  and re-establish themselves in some reasonable amount of years.  But can never be "unblocked" on by sellers on EBay.   :shame:
> 
> 
> I don't sell on Ebay and the more I learn about the administrative aspects I NEVER will.


Selling is so different from buying on eBay. I have been on there for a lot of years. I have over 1,000 feedback and most of that was from purchasing items. I started selling things less than a year ago too declutter my overflowing closet which is rather large. It is a lengthy endeavor, time consuming and then dealing with many unrealistic people. Of course there are some good people too, but it is very easy to become jaded quickly. Then there is the eBay itself as an entity. They actual make all of this even harder for the average seller. They expect sellers to be a store where the customer is always right. I am sorry but that isn't realistic and so many good sellers are taken advantage of with little they can do about it. There is a list for sellers where information is given about non paying and PITA buyers. I usually block those people. It is a huge problem. It wasted the sellers time and while waiting for someone who says they are going to pay and then doesn't they also lose the other people that were perhaps interested in the item. If you contact a seller and ask about an item and let them know you are interested they can choose to unblock you. It isn't difficult to do the blocked buyer list is alphabetical. Sellers these days are more cautious though because they have so little control over anything and basically 95 out of 100 times eBay sides with a buyer regardless of the facts. So as a seller I try and take as few chances as possible because that is all I can do to protect myself, my reputation and items for sale.


----------



## JustAgUrL

luv2bling said:


> ^^^ this (in red bolded text) .   I was very upset when I wanted a particular item and was willing to bid it up - but then the EVIL blocking message.
> And what's even worse is not to have a clue as to WHY you've been blocked.
> 
> 
> I think PERMANENT BLOCKS for ALL situations is drastic.  They are appropriate for some situations but not all.
> 
> 
> One can repair bad credit, even with foreclosures, bankruptcies, etc  and re-establish themselves in some reasonable amount of years.  But can never be "unblocked" on by sellers on EBay.   :shame:
> 
> 
> I don't sell on Ebay and the more I learn about the administrative aspects I NEVER will.




Yeah, personally, I rarely use other people Blocked Bidder List.. 

I only use it for people who rip off sellers 
Buyers who will return an item used.. Or who try to claim an items 
is counterfeit. buyers who give a LOT of Negs.. and ones who 
do chargebacks. 

I do understand though, why sellers Block certain buyers. 

I was selling on ebay, But, these days, with buyers doing chargebacks 
or buyers who buy an item, wear it or use it, then try to return it 
That is upsetting to me. 

Ebay is really hurting sellers MOST sellers are like small boutiques, 
small boutiques don't allow returns, nor do consignment stores. 
WHY should smaller sellers???

My last 2 sales on ebay, just made my blood boil 

One was for a St. John Sweater it was a different knit 
than what they usually use, and I even showed close ups of the knit 

a lady in Japan bought it I get a message that she thinks it is counterfeit.. 

as if St. John is even faked??? 

I took the return as I was too nervous she would do a chargeback. 

Then I sold a pair of Prada riding pants. the lady was in France she was American 

I included EVERY single measurement in my listing, inches and centimeters 

and I mean all of these measurement 
Waist
Hips
Thighs
Knee
Ankle 
Front Rise
back rise
the exact fabric content 
15 photos 

They were a size 4-6.. 
she was a size 8-10. 
she was an American, so I know she understood the whole listing 
Yet, they were too small. Of course they were she did not look at the measurements :censor:
I took the return so I would not get a Negative. 

so, that was my last sale on ebay 

Both of those cost me a LOT of money due to the shipping charges to the buyers,.. 
That is returned to the buyers. Though, it should not be  

Sellers should NOT have to pay for buyers mistakes. yet, that is how it is set up.. 

with the dollar so high and the Euro so low, I am thinking of 
trying again. 
This time, I will try not to care so much 
I will still give GREAT service. 
I will just not let fear of chargebacks and Negs rule how I conduct sales on ebay.


----------



## JustAgUrL

megt10 said:


> Selling is so different from buying on eBay. I have been on there for a lot of years. I have over 1,000 feedback and most of that was from purchasing items. I started selling things less than a year ago too declutter my overflowing closet which is rather large. It is a lengthy endeavor, time consuming and then dealing with many unrealistic people. Of course there are some good people too, but it is very easy to become jaded quickly. Then there is the eBay itself as an entity. They actual make all of this even harder for the average seller. They expect sellers to be a store where the customer is always right. I am sorry but that isn't realistic and so many good sellers are taken advantage of with little they can do about it. There is a list for sellers where information is given about non paying and PITA buyers. I usually block those people. It is a huge problem. It wasted the sellers time and while waiting for someone who says they are going to pay and then doesn't they also lose the other people that were perhaps interested in the item. If you contact a seller and ask about an item and let them know you are interested they can choose to unblock you. It isn't difficult to do the blocked buyer list is alphabetical. Sellers these days are more cautious though because they have so little control over anything and basically 95 out of 100 times eBay sides with a buyer regardless of the facts. So as a seller I try and take as few chances as possible because that is all I can do to protect myself, my reputation and items for sale.




Yeah ebay sure ruined a great idea 

I agree with everything you said here.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhhh here is ONE somebody listing a Bra, New With Tags 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mimi-Hollid...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2e6307ab


It is so clearly USED!!! 

You can see the chalky deodorant stains under the arms YUCK!! ..


----------



## chicinthecity777

mkr said:


> I hate when bags aren't stuffed.  They don't look attractive at all.  And I wish every seller would include a picture of it being worn.  It helps to actually see the drop on the bag.  And I'm little so some big bags look good on me and some don't.





megt10 said:


> I actually prefer it when they aren't stuffed so that I can inspect the bag more closely. I agree that seeing a picture modeled is a bonus but if I am really interested in a bag I then Google it and can see plenty of pictures of the bag being modeled as well as read the reviews.





Lindsay2367 said:


> This.  I agree that seeing photos of the bag being carried can be helpful in some circumstances, but I'm almost 6' tall, so someone 5'2" wearing a bag isn't really going to be of much help to me.  I would just look the bag up online to get a better idea of the fit,



And if I was a buyer looking for a brand new bag, I wouldn't like to see photos of it being carried or handled excessively in any way.


----------



## luv2bling

megt10 said:


> Selling is so different from buying on eBay. I have been on there for a lot of years. I have over 1,000 feedback and most of that was from purchasing items. I started selling things less than a year ago too declutter my overflowing closet which is rather large. It is a lengthy endeavor, time consuming and then dealing with many unrealistic people. Of course there are some good people too, but it is very easy to become jaded quickly. Then there is the eBay itself as an entity. They actual make all of this even harder for the average seller. They expect sellers to be a store where the customer is always right. I am sorry but that isn't realistic and so many good sellers are taken advantage of with little they can do about it. There is a list for sellers where information is given about non paying and PITA buyers. I usually block those people. It is a huge problem. It wasted the sellers time and while waiting for someone who says they are going to pay and then doesn't they also lose the other people that were perhaps interested in the item. If you contact a seller and ask about an item and let them know you are interested they can choose to unblock you. It isn't difficult to do the blocked buyer list is alphabetical. Sellers these days are more cautious though because they have so little control over anything and basically 95 out of 100 times eBay sides with a buyer regardless of the facts. So as a seller I try and take as few chances as possible because that is all I can do to protect myself, my reputation and items for sale.


 
I have been an EBay buyer for just short of 15 years (first 5 years with an account with ex hubby) and a buyer on many B2C Global sites.  As a buyer I have been burned and taken advantage of more times than I care to recall.  Most of the parent entities of these sites claim they protect the buyer but they don't really. I have a storeroom (almost full) of  defective product, (thousands of dollars in cost) which I cannot use for production or sell without making "as is - very low cost" concessions.     


I face many of the same challenges so I understand the dynamics of the "buyer".  For years I was reluctant to accept credit cards - because of the potential of chargeback - but without the service offering sales were not as good as they could have been.  After I begin to accept CC sales increased dramatically - however I still refuse to accept checks unless I know the customer personally.  
Customization is a large percentage of my business and believe me it has it's own  headaches   Customers want to pay the same as they would for an off the shelf item and MANY want me to design the product - without extra charge!!  -:lolots: 


I think blocking is appropriate to a degree (even permanent blocks) - but from what I've learned recently - it appears to be 1.) unsubstantiated in most cases 2.) lack of communication 3.) not a direct result of a specific seller to buyer issue, (he/she blocked this buyer so I will block them)  That reminds me of adolescent behavior where because one child doesn't like another -a third child doesn't like the other child either 4.) a administrative tool which is being abused 6.) buyer has been convicted and doesn't know what crime was committed   7.) a "lifelong sentence for a buyer" is imposed - which is by far the most abusive of the tool, and 7.) seems very communistic.


----------



## LemonBrulee

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh here is ONE somebody listing a Bra, New With Tags
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mimi-Hollid...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2e6307ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so clearly USED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the chalky deodorant stains under the arms YUCK!! ..




That is beyond gross!


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah, personally, I rarely use other people Blocked Bidder List..
> 
> *I only use it for people who rip off sellers *
> *Buyers who will return an item used.. Or who try to claim an items *
> *is counterfeit. buyers who give a LOT of Negs.. and ones who *
> *do chargebacks.*
> 
> I do understand though, why sellers Block certain buyers.
> 
> I was selling on ebay, But, these days, with buyers doing chargebacks
> or buyers who buy an item, wear it or use it, then try to return it
> That is upsetting to me.
> 
> *Ebay is really hurting sellers* MOST sellers are like small boutiques,
> small boutiques don't allow returns, nor do consignment stores.
> WHY should smaller sellers???
> 
> My last 2 sales on ebay, just made my blood boil
> 
> One was for a St. John Sweater it was a different knit
> than what they usually use, and I even showed close ups of the knit
> 
> a lady in Japan bought it I get a message that she thinks it is counterfeit..
> 
> as if St. John is even faked???
> 
> I took the return as I was too nervous she would do a chargeback.
> 
> Then I sold a pair of Prada riding pants. the lady was in France she was American
> 
> I included EVERY single measurement in my listing, inches and centimeters
> 
> and I mean all of these measurement
> Waist
> Hips
> Thighs
> Knee
> Ankle
> Front Rise
> back rise
> the exact fabric content
> 15 photos
> 
> They were a size 4-6..
> she was a size 8-10.
> she was an American, so I know she understood the whole listing
> Yet, they were too small. Of course they were she did not look at the measurements :censor:
> I took the return so I would not get a Negative.
> 
> so, that was my last sale on ebay
> 
> Both of those cost me a LOT of money due to the shipping charges to the buyers,..
> That is returned to the buyers. Though, it should not be
> 
> Sellers should NOT have to pay for buyers mistakes. yet, that is how it is set up..
> 
> with the dollar so high and the Euro so low, I am thinking of
> trying again.
> This time, I will try not to care so much
> I will still give GREAT service.
> I will just not let fear of chargebacks and Negs rule how I conduct sales on ebay.


 
*^^^ all understandable (red text).*  I think chargebacks is a very touchy area.  Without the tool many buyers can be taken advantage of.   I had to do a  chargeback (significant cost) in the past which was extremely justified.  I had a stack of documentation over an inch thick pertaining to the transaction - and within the documentation was the other parties admission of faulty product.   Even with the knowledge and admission of the faulty product they did not want to refund my money.  But even still I had to provide undeniable  proof before the chargeback was granted due to the amount involved.  




*^^^ yes* - EBay is hurting sellers, buyers and soon to be evident, EBay itself. When most buyers mention purchases on EBay - they don't mention a particular seller they typically say " *I purchased a _____ off EBAY for $$$$".  *EBay is the familiar,  not the seller.


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh here is ONE somebody listing a Bra, New With Tags
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mimi-Hollid...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2e6307ab
> 
> 
> It is so clearly USED!!!
> 
> You can see the chalky deodorant stains under the arms YUCK!! ..


 


LOL - that SELLER should be BLOCKED!!:lolots:


----------



## LemonBrulee

luv2bling said:


> I have been an EBay buyer for just short of 15 years (first 5 years with an account with ex hubby) and a buyer on many B2C Global sites.  As a buyer I have been burned and taken advantage of more times than I care to recall.  Most of the parent entities of these sites claim they protect the buyer but they don't really. I have a storeroom (almost full) of  defective product, (thousands of dollars in cost) which I cannot use for production or sell without making "as is - very low cost" concessions.
> 
> 
> I face many of the same challenges so I understand the dynamics of the "buyer".  For years I was reluctant to accept credit cards - because of the potential of chargeback - but without the service offering sales were not as good as they could have been.  After I begin to accept CC sales increased dramatically - however I still refuse to accept checks unless I know the customer personally.
> Customization is a large percentage of my business and believe me it has it's own  headaches   Customers want to pay the same as they would for an off the shelf item and MANY want me to design the product - without extra charge!!  -:lolots:
> 
> 
> I think blocking is appropriate to a degree (even permanent blocks) - but from what I've learned recently - it appears to be 1.) unsubstantiated in most cases 2.) lack of communication 3.) not a direct result of a specific seller to buyer issue, (he/she blocked this buyer so I will block them)  That reminds me of adolescent behavior where because one child doesn't like another -a third child doesn't like the other child either 4.) a administrative tool which is being abused 6.) buyer has been convicted and doesn't know what crime was committed   7.) a "lifelong sentence for a buyer" is imposed - which is by far the most abusive of the tool, and 7.) seems very communistic.




You're 100% correct! It's gang-like behavior. The same ones advise against purchasing from anyone who's not one of their own & all go report listings every way possible in attempts to get them removed. They then complain here when it doesn't work against some sellers.


----------



## JustAgUrL

luv2bling said:


> I have been an EBay buyer for just short of 15 years (first 5 years with an account with ex hubby) and a buyer on many B2C Global sites.  As a buyer I have been burned and taken advantage of more times than I care to recall.  Most of the parent entities of these sites claim they protect the buyer but they don't really. I have a storeroom (almost full) of  defective product, (thousands of dollars in cost) which I cannot use for production or sell without making "as is - very low cost" concessions.
> 
> 
> I face many of the same challenges so I understand the dynamics of the "buyer".  For years I was reluctant to accept credit cards - because of the potential of chargeback - but without the service offering sales were not as good as they could have been.  After I begin to accept CC sales increased dramatically - however I still refuse to accept checks unless I know the customer personally.
> Customization is a large percentage of my business and believe me it has it's own  headaches   Customers want to pay the same as they would for an off the shelf item and MANY want me to design the product - without extra charge!!  -:lolots:
> 
> 
> I think blocking is appropriate to a degree (even permanent blocks) - but from what I've learned recently - it appears to be 1.) unsubstantiated in most cases 2.) lack of communication 3.) not a direct result of a specific seller to buyer issue, (he/she blocked this buyer so I will block them)  That reminds me of adolescent behavior where because one child doesn't like another -a third child doesn't like the other child either 4.) a administrative tool which is being abused 6.) buyer has been convicted and doesn't know what crime was committed   7.) a "lifelong sentence for a buyer" is imposed - which is by far the most abusive of the tool, and 7.) seems very communistic.




I agree on the Blocking of bidders. 
On the ebay boards, I saw this all the time 
ON the ebay Feedback forum, I had one guy claim he was going to block me, because I left a few Negatives for ONE seller who is no longer a registered user a seller who had items listed, but, never sent them I was one of at least 20 people who gave that seller a Neg. 
Yet, that guy felt that I was a terrible buyer, just for leaving those Negs for that ONE seller. Quite ridiculous


----------



## JustAgUrL

LemonBrulee said:


> That is beyond gross!




I saw that, and thought, that is a seller who is in for a Negative for sure..


----------



## JustAgUrL

luv2bling said:


> LOL - that SELLER should be BLOCKED!!:lolots:




Now that is what Ebay needs, a way to BLOCK sellers.


----------



## afcgirl

love4mom said:


> For me, once you are blocked, you are blocked. The one time I made an exception and unblocked someone, it came back to bite me. Never again.



If a person is blocked are they notified that they are blocked?  Or do they only find out when they try to purchase something.  Thanks


----------



## creighbaby

luv2bling said:


> WOW!  That is Karma ! I definitely don't have any pity for the seller.   She ASSumed you were going to bid and delay payment.   She got her just compensation.
> Not everyone has a 1.) DH  or 2.) DH/SO with big paycheck/bank account or 3.) has a big paycheck/bank account themselves.  So sometimes there is a stretch for a day or two.   Unfortunately, society is self-serving and has limited patience and understanding.



Couldn't disagree more. 

There is usually a reason why people arent willing to let buyers pay late. 

Each time I agree to let someone pay late they disappear after winning the auction.

If making sure the buyer pays for their item is self-serving as impatient, then that's what I am.


----------



## love4mom

afcgirl said:


> If a person is blocked are they notified that they are blocked?  Or do they only find out when they try to purchase something.  Thanks



They only find out when they try to purchase the item. They get a message saying something like: the seller is not accepting your bids at this time.


----------



## megt10

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah, personally, I rarely use other people Blocked Bidder List..
> 
> I only use it for people who rip off sellers
> Buyers who will return an item used.. Or who try to claim an items
> is counterfeit. buyers who give a LOT of Negs.. and ones who
> do chargebacks.
> 
> I do understand though, why sellers Block certain buyers.
> 
> I was selling on ebay, But, these days, with buyers doing chargebacks
> or buyers who buy an item, wear it or use it, then try to return it
> That is upsetting to me.
> 
> Ebay is really hurting sellers MOST sellers are like small boutiques,
> small boutiques don't allow returns, nor do consignment stores.
> WHY should smaller sellers???
> 
> My last 2 sales on ebay, just made my blood boil
> 
> One was for a St. John Sweater it was a different knit
> than what they usually use, and I even showed close ups of the knit
> 
> a lady in Japan bought it I get a message that she thinks it is counterfeit..
> 
> as if St. John is even faked???
> 
> I took the return as I was too nervous she would do a chargeback.
> 
> Then I sold a pair of Prada riding pants. the lady was in France she was American
> 
> I included EVERY single measurement in my listing, inches and centimeters
> 
> and I mean all of these measurement
> Waist
> Hips
> Thighs
> Knee
> Ankle
> Front Rise
> back rise
> the exact fabric content
> 15 photos
> 
> They were a size 4-6..
> she was a size 8-10.
> she was an American, so I know she understood the whole listing
> Yet, they were too small. Of course they were she did not look at the measurements :censor:
> I took the return so I would not get a Negative.
> 
> so, that was my last sale on ebay
> 
> Both of those cost me a LOT of money due to the shipping charges to the buyers,..
> That is returned to the buyers. Though, it should not be
> 
> *Sellers should NOT have to pay for buyers mistakes. yet, that is how it is set up..
> *
> with the dollar so high and the Euro so low, I am thinking of
> trying again.
> *This time, I will try not to care so much
> I will still give GREAT service.
> I will just not let fear of chargebacks and Negs rule how I conduct sales on ebay*.


It does take the wind out of your sales when you have a few bad transactions in a row. I am sorry that happened to you.

I have tried to adopt the same attitude. It is hard not to take it personally when you do the very best job you can, answer all questions, go out of your way for buyers etc. and it still isn't enough. I am trying to get myself psyched up to start listing again. I still have so much I need to part with and still a lot of items listed. 


JustAgUrL said:


> Now that is what Ebay needs, a way to BLOCK sellers.


I keep a list of sellers I would never buy from.


----------



## JustAgUrL

creighbaby said:


> Couldn't disagree more.
> 
> There is usually a reason why people arent willing to let buyers pay late.
> 
> Each time I agree to let someone pay late they disappear after winning the auction.
> 
> If making sure the buyer pays for their item is self-serving as impatient, then that's what I am.




I think she meant being that the seller blocked me even though 
I had told her that if she was not OK with me paying a few days later, 
that I would pay at the end of auction, as she wanted 

Buyers also disappear without asking if they can pay late unfortunately.. 
There are just too many Non- Paying bidders  PERIOD 
Ebay needs to do more about people who bid and don't pay. 

It seems to be a never ending cycle of NPB's.. MORE and more last time 
I was listing 

Myself, I don't mind if somebody were to ask me PRIOR to bidding if they can pay late. Either way, I have a 50/50 chase of getting somebody who pays


----------



## JustAgUrL

megt10 said:


> It does take the wind out of your sales when you have a few bad transactions in a row. I am sorry that happened to you.
> 
> I have tried to adopt the same attitude. It is hard not to take it personally when you do the very best job you can, answer all questions, go out of your way for buyers etc. and it still isn't enough. I am trying to get myself psyched up to start listing again. I still have so much I need to part with and still a lot of items listed.
> 
> I keep a list of sellers I would never buy from.




Thank you and yes, I just sort of threw my hands up I just could not win 
Soon, I will try again Hopefully it will go better 

I hope it goes better for you, your next time around 


as for sellers not to but from, I'm just not that organized 
Though, after seeing that listing, I should find a way to do this 

Thankfully for potential buyers, she has that bra listed at far more than it 
will sell for.. 

I knew somebody would do this eventually, Mimi Holliday pins the tags on the bras. It is just too easy to pin it back on


----------



## afcgirl

love4mom said:


> They only find out when they try to purchase the item. They get a message saying something like: the seller is not accepting your bids at this time.



thanks


----------



## megt10

JustAgUrL said:


> I think she meant being that the seller blocked me even though
> I had told her that if she was not OK with me paying a few days later,
> that I would pay at the end of auction, as she wanted
> 
> Buyers also disappear without asking if they can pay late unfortunately..
> There are just too many Non- Paying bidders  PERIOD
> Ebay needs to do more about people who bid and don't pay.
> 
> It seems to be a never ending cycle of NPB's.. MORE and more last time
> I was listing
> 
> Myself, I don't mind if somebody were to ask me PRIOR to bidding if they can pay late. Either way, I have a 50/50 chase of getting somebody who pays



I love it when they send a best offer and then don't pay. Or they tell you oh I don't know how that happened I didn't mean to send that offer. I stopped doing auctions as there were way too many non-paying buyers. I have had less of that with offers.

I don't mind either if someone asks me if they can pay in a few days. I waited almost 2 weeks once for a buyer to pay. I had a good feeling about her and she did pay. My pet peeve is when the buyer doesn't communicate with you at all and doesn't respond to an invoice and then finally pays on the last day before the NPB case is closed. I have had that happen to me several times. It makes me very nervous sending anything to that buyer. I then do block those buyers from purchasing from me again. All it would have taken was I am sorry I am short of funds but I will pay for the item in a couple of days. I am sorry for the inconvenience. It shouldn't be a shock if I then block these buyers either. I put this on all my listings.

Immediate Payment Appreciated.
Payment must be received within 2 days. 

A non-paying buyer case will automatically be opened if payment isn't received within 2 days. 
Buyers who have a case opened against them will be blocked from further purchases unless I hear from the buyer. I am easy to talk to if you have a problem.


----------



## luv2bling

creighbaby said:


> Couldn't disagree more.
> 
> There is usually a reason why people arent willing to let buyers pay late.
> 
> Each time I agree to let someone pay late they disappear after winning the auction.
> 
> If making sure the buyer pays for their item is self-serving as impatient, then that's what I am.


 
creighbaby - I was referring to the seller blocking (not refusing to allow late payment) the buyer because she asked if she could pay late.


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> I think she meant being that the seller blocked me even though
> I had told her that if she was not OK with me paying a few days later,
> that I would pay at the end of auction, as she wanted
> 
> Buyers also disappear without asking if they can pay late unfortunately..
> There are just too many Non- Paying bidders  PERIOD
> Ebay needs to do more about people who bid and don't pay.
> 
> It seems to be a never ending cycle of NPB's.. MORE and more last time
> I was listing
> 
> Myself, I don't mind if somebody were to ask me PRIOR to bidding if they can pay late. Either way, I have a 50/50 chase of getting somebody who pays


 
Thanks JustAgUrl - you are correct my comments pertained to the blocking.


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrl and megt10 - I hope things go better for you if you decide to sell on EBay again.   


There are two sellers that I wait to pay for items (within the established payment window) because I am usually watching and waiting to bid on something else and doing so reduces shipping costs.  Outside of that I pay immediately.  Those sellers are understanding and know that they are going to get additional purchases from me, so it isn't a problem.


----------



## maja2506

A girl from Asia just bought my Rockstuds for 556.- EUR and wants me to declare the value of the package below 120.- EUR. So I told her no, I have to declare a real value because of the insurance. I mean, it is a really loooong way from Austria to Malaysia. Everything could happen in between. 
Still didn't hear anything back from her...


----------



## threadbender

On EBay, as a buyer, you can choose your seller. A seller cannot choose a buyer. The BBL is one of the only tools a seller has to protect themselves from possible PITAs. The best offer is another tool. Other than that, a seller cannot control who they have a transaction with. There are many buyers and many sellers. If a seller should choose to block me, that is their right; I will look elsewhere. To take away that ability would be another slap to sellers who are already at a disadvantage.
As an aside, I am currently only a buyer on EBay. Yes, I may sell again and, yes, I have a BBL. I will not remove anyone from it, either.
jmho


----------



## alansgail

I sell on eBay but only will do BIN with instant payment. This to me is the best thing since sliced bread! Who wants to wait for a bidder to NOT pay for what they bid on? Not me. I have better things to do with my time.
If a buyer is serious about seeing something they love and want to buy it NOW, I like to make it available for my buyers.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> I love it when they send a best offer and then don't pay. Or they tell you oh I don't know how that happened I didn't mean to send that offer. I stopped doing auctions as there were way too many non-paying buyers. I have had less of that with offers.
> 
> I don't mind either if someone asks me if they can pay in a few days. I waited almost 2 weeks once for a buyer to pay. I had a good feeling about her and she did pay. My pet peeve is when the buyer doesn't communicate with you at all and doesn't respond to an invoice and then finally pays on the last day before the NPB case is closed. I have had that happen to me several times. It makes me very nervous sending anything to that buyer. I then do block those buyers from purchasing from me again. All it would have taken was I am sorry I am short of funds but I will pay for the item in a couple of days. I am sorry for the inconvenience. It shouldn't be a shock if I then block these buyers either. I put this on all my listings.
> 
> Immediate Payment Appreciated.
> Payment must be received within 2 days.
> 
> A non-paying buyer case will automatically be opened if payment isn't received within 2 days.
> Buyers who have a case opened against them will be blocked from further purchases unless I hear from the buyer. I am easy to talk to if you have a problem.





luv2bling said:


> JustAgUrl and megt10 - I hope things go better for you if you decide to sell on EBay again.
> 
> 
> There are two sellers that I wait to pay for items (within the established payment window) because I am usually watching and waiting to bid on something else and doing so reduces shipping costs.  Outside of that I pay immediately.  Those sellers are understanding and know that they are going to get additional purchases from me, so it isn't a problem.


If I win an auction, I'll look around to see if there is anything else I want to buy from that seller so I can get combined shipping. Then I'll look at my watch list to see if there is something I might want to buy there too. I mostly buy cheap items so if I can combine them to get up to $99, I can use Paypal credit and have 6 months to pay. It's not that I can't afford $99 but if I can finance it with no interest I don't see a downside.

Even so, I get nervous if I don't pay immediately. The most I'll wait is a day and I'll tell the seller when to expect payment. 

As a seller, I love BIN with immediate payment required. I don't hear any complaints because they don't buy until they have the money. These buyers tend to be less problematic. I have the most problems with people who have bought at auction.


----------



## threadbender

alansgail said:


> I sell on eBay but only will do BIN with instant payment. This to me is the best thing since sliced bread! Who wants to wait for a bidder to NOT pay for what they bid on? Not me. I have better things to do with my time.
> If a buyer is serious about seeing something they love and want to buy it NOW, I like to make it available for my buyers.



Absolutely agree!!! I love seeing listings with BIN and IPR. It means the seller wants to keep things moving. lol


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> If I win an auction, I'll look around to see if there is anything else I want to buy from that seller so I can get combined shipping. Then I'll look at my watch list to see if there is something I might want to buy there too. I mostly buy cheap items so if I can combine them to get up to $99, I can use Paypal credit and have 6 months to pay. It's not that I can't afford $99 but if I can finance it with no interest I don't see a downside.
> 
> Even so, I get nervous if I don't pay immediately. The most I'll wait is a day and I'll tell the seller when to expect payment.
> 
> As a seller, I love BIN with immediate payment required. I don't hear any complaints because they don't buy until they have the money. These buyers tend to be less problematic. I have the most problems with people who have bought at auction.





Ohhh, I LOVE those sellers the ones who have a one week window or longer, 
and you can buy more and combine shipping.. 

Many times I end up buying 4 or 5 things 
I will buy one thing the first night. thinking that is all I am wanting 
But, then since I have the time to look around, then I end up buying 
something the next day .. etc.. etc. I end up buying a lot more from those 
sellers 

I have a great Nail Polish seller who combines shipping 
and you get one week to buy things. 
I end up buying nail polish from this seller about twice a month 
and I buy 5-7 polishes each round. 

My nail polish seller does VERY well she has great prices and amazing shipping 
prices and the combined shipping works really well for me 

I bought polish from another seller a week ago, BUT, I had to pay 
right at the Buy It Now. So, I had no reason to buy anymore from that seller 


BHO- which is a Designer clearance type auction seller 
I end up buying roughly 2 items from them each time they give buyers 14 days 

and I have one AMAZING seller auctions starting at 99 cents 
and sells a lot of Escada . Prada. she is in the USA. I think she is a consignment type seller. 

and of course there is Linda's Stuff I LOVE Linda's. 20 days window, I think she has 

Personally, I don't have enough items to sell. to build that kind of reputation Like BHO/ Linda's 

If I did, I would have no problem waiting for payment as I know 
that people end up buying more when they can save on shipping. 


If I was more like a Store with hundreds of items for sale, I would 
do things a lot differently.. 
It is just that smaller sellers like myself, just can't afford to do things like Linda's 
and BHO.. 

For example when I put an auction up, I just don't get the views 
that a store like Linda's gets. 
So, I can't really afford to put up 99 cent auctions I would lose a lot of money 

BUT once a seller has established themselves, they can list 99 cent auctions 
and do quite well. 

also, being in Sweden, I am not really able to combine shipping.. 
Shipping from Sweden is insane expensive. I always end up losing money 
on shipping. If I list with the actual cost of shipping, I would not sell anything..  

Also, Due to American Customs being quite slow sometimes, 
I get very nervous shipping to the USA. and when I am selling a Prada bag, 
I really don't want to worry about a chargeback or customs taking a month. 

I sold a Burberry bag in the USA once for $500, It took a month to clear customs 
I even put a little bit lower value on the item, so it would clear faster 
and it still took a month. 
I was LUCKY I had an honest patient buyer. I kept in touch with her., and 
called US Customs myself. I kept close tabs on that bag, til it reached my 
buyers door.  but taking a month, that starts to worry a person 

Swedish Customs has a one or 2 day clearing time 
most of the time items clear a few hours after they arrive in Sweden 
and shipping from the USA only takes about 10 days total, most of that time, the
package is knocking around the USA. 

also, there is no way to get Signature with it being ON Line Viewable
from Sweden to the USA. so, I have to be very careful of what I sell in the 
USA 

Selling from Sweden has a lot more challenges than shipping from the USA to Sweden. 

Sometimes I think that American sellers don't know how good they have it.
3rd part Postal Insurance even for First Class International. 
I would give anything for that alone 
UPS and other courier services. Here in Sweden, that would cost me upwards 
of $250. That is the minimum for UPS/ Fed Ex/ TNT.. etc.. etc


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh, I LOVE those sellers the ones who have a one week window or longer,
> and you can buy more and combine shipping..
> 
> Many times I end up buying 4 or 5 things
> I will buy one thing the first night. thinking that is all I am wanting
> But, then since I have the time to look around, then I end up buying
> something the next day .. etc.. etc. I end up buying a lot more from those
> sellers
> 
> I have a great Nail Polish seller who combines shipping
> and you get one week to buy things.
> I end up buying nail polish from this seller about twice a month
> and I buy 5-7 polishes each round.
> 
> My nail polish seller does VERY well she has great prices and amazing shipping
> prices and the combined shipping works really well for me
> 
> I bought polish from another seller a week ago, BUT, I had to pay
> right at the Buy It Now. So, I had no reason to buy anymore from that seller
> 
> 
> BHO- which is a Designer clearance type auction seller
> I end up buying roughly 2 items from them each time they give buyers 14 days
> 
> and I have one AMAZING seller auctions starting at 99 cents
> and sells a lot of Escada . Prada. she is in the USA. I think she is a consignment type seller.
> 
> and of course there is Linda's Stuff I LOVE Linda's. 20 days window, I think she has
> 
> Personally, I don't have enough items to sell. to build that kind of reputation Like BHO/ Linda's
> 
> If I did, I would have no problem waiting for payment as I know
> that people end up buying more when they can save on shipping.
> 
> 
> If I was more like a Store with hundreds of items for sale, I would
> do things a lot differently..
> It is just that smaller sellers like myself, just can't afford to do things like Linda's
> and BHO..
> 
> For example when I put an auction up, I just don't get the views
> that a store like Linda's gets.
> So, I can't really afford to put up 99 cent auctions I would lose a lot of money
> 
> BUT once a seller has established themselves, they can list 99 cent auctions
> and do quite well.
> 
> also, being in Sweden, I am not really able to combine shipping..
> Shipping from Sweden is insane expensive. I always end up losing money
> on shipping. If I list with the actual cost of shipping, I would not sell anything..
> 
> Also, Due to American Customs being quite slow sometimes,
> I get very nervous shipping to the USA. and when I am selling a Prada bag,
> I really don't want to worry about a chargeback or customs taking a month.
> 
> I sold a Burberry bag in the USA once for $500, It took a month to clear customs
> I even put a little bit lower value on the item, so it would clear faster
> and it still took a month.
> I was LUCKY I had an honest patient buyer. I kept in touch with her., and
> called US Customs myself. I kept close tabs on that bag, til it reached my
> buyers door.  but taking a month, that starts to worry a person
> 
> Swedish Customs has a one or 2 day clearing time
> most of the time items clear a few hours after they arrive in Sweden
> and shipping from the USA only takes about 10 days total, most of that time, the
> package is knocking around the USA.
> 
> also, there is no way to get Signature with it being ON Line Viewable
> from Sweden to the USA. so, I have to be very careful of what I sell in the
> USA
> 
> Selling from Sweden has a lot more challenges than shipping from the USA to Sweden.
> 
> Sometimes I think that American sellers don't know how good they have it.
> 3rd part Postal Insurance even for First Class International.
> I would give anything for that alone
> UPS and other courier services. Here in Sweden, that would cost me upwards
> of $250. That is the minimum for UPS/ Fed Ex/ TNT.. etc.. etc


Linda's Stuff doesn't take the time to authenticate her items even if she claims it in the listing. Either that or she uses an authenticator that doesn't know anything. We see a lot of fakes from her and since she is a high volume seller, ebay isn't very good at removing them.

Even though my BINs are immediate payment required, if a buyer asked me to allow them to wait on paying I would probably allow it. I think that ebay has changed the way BINs work. Even when I don't have the immediate payment box checked, I don't get notification of the sale until the buyer pays. I don't check it for anything over $100 because I figure that some people might want to use an echeck.


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> Linda's Stuff doesn't take the time to authenticate her items even if she claims it in the listing. Either that or she uses an authenticator that doesn't know anything. We see a lot of fakes from her and since she is a high volume seller, ebay isn't very good at removing them.
> 
> Even though my BINs are immediate payment required, if a buyer asked me to allow them to wait on paying I would probably allow it. I think that ebay has changed the way BINs work. Even when I don't have the immediate payment box checked, I don't get notification of the sale until the buyer pays. I don't check it for anything over $100 because I figure that some people might want to use an echeck.




Yeah, Linda's uses Carol Diva.. this is often times included in her listings.


I am a Authentication Lobbyist 
IN my opinion, people should have things they buy on ebay 
and other sales sites, authenticated PRIOR to buying. 
and they should have the item authenticated again, when it arrives at their door. 

Though most women know that there are a lot of Fake/ Counterfeit designer items 
out on the market, most women don't know that they can have items authenticated.. 
This is why there are so many fakes that people believe are authentic.. 
They buy an item from a seller who thinks the handbag they are selling is authentic 
then they sell it to somebody else who thinks it is authentic. 
Then one day, that buyer decides to sell that handbag on ebay, they list the 
bag, and ebay removes the listing That seller is then shocked that they were duped into buying a fake item. 

The Cycle just keeps going on and on and on. 

Then of course, we have authenticators like Carol Diva, who have made too many mistakes, but, because she has a well known name, people still use her service 

I'm quite frustrated with this In my ebay listings, I have a little 
paragraph suggesting that women have ALL ebay designer items authenticated 

something along the  lines of: 
*"When buying luxury items second hand, please make sure to have your purchases authenticated through a reputable 3rd Party Authentication Service
to confirm that your purchase is indeed the real deal.
Should you need suggestions on reputable authenticators, please feel free to contact me."*

Buyers these days are just too trusting when it comes to buying on line 
and then the fact that Carol is still in business is just infuriating. 
She was most likely a great Louis Vuitton Authenticator, but, 
trying to be a "Jack Of All Trades" in authenticating is just not a good idea, this is 
how people end up making huge mistakes. 
Yet, we see it with numerous authentication services. 


Yeah, I will allow somebody to pay later if they need the time.. 
I have no problem with that. I only have issues with buyers 
who refuse to communicate. 

I do hate that ebay keeps messing with the site. 
I liked that sellers could see what I bought, so they knew they could trust me 
This is getting harder and harder though.. 

And, Ebay trying to force smaller sellers into taking returns and allowing buyers 
to rip off sellers, has ruined it for everybody.  

and I really do wish that ebay would NOT allow buyers to back out of deals/ NPB 
That is one of the biggest issues these days. It was not like that 10 years ago. 
But, it is getting worse and worse as of late


----------



## devik

carlpsmom said:


> On EBay, as a buyer, you can choose your seller. A seller cannot choose a buyer. The BBL is one of the only tools a seller has to protect themselves from possible PITAs. The best offer is another tool. Other than that, *a seller cannot control who they have a transaction with.* There are many buyers and many sellers. If a seller should choose to block me, that is their right; I will look elsewhere. To take away that ability would be another slap to sellers who are already at a disadvantage.
> As an aside, I am currently only a buyer on EBay. Yes, I may sell again and, yes, I have a BBL. I will not remove anyone from it, either.
> jmho



+1.

I'm mostly buying these days but I totally understand the need for and value of the BBL for sellers.


----------



## NANI1972

I'm so over the cryptic messages from buyers! It's unnerving! 
If your going to make a ridiculous offer at least write a complete sentence, instead of this -> $400?


----------



## Nikki_

NANI1972 said:


> I'm so over the cryptic messages from buyers! It's unnerving!
> If your going to make a ridiculous offer at least write a complete sentence, instead of this -> $400?



I agree. I get that quite often.


----------



## JustAgUrL

NANI1972 said:


> I'm so over the cryptic messages from buyers! It's unnerving!
> If your going to make a ridiculous offer at least write a complete sentence, instead of this -> $400?





Holy CATS!!!! That is freaking LAZY!!!! 

I would block them, with a note saying:

"If you are incapable of writing a complete sentence when asking me a question, 
I have no interest in selling to you. Perhaps you should use that money 
on an etiquette class, and come back when you have learned some manners"


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> Holy CATS!!!! That is freaking LAZY!!!!
> 
> I would block them, with a note saying:
> 
> "If you are incapable of writing a complete sentence when asking me a question,
> I have no interest in selling to you. Perhaps you should use that money
> on an etiquette class, and come back when you have learned some manners"


Perfect! I wish I had the nerve to send a message like that! I am much more willing to consider a lower offer if the buyer writes me a nice note, with "please" and "thank you."


----------



## wulie

Buyers who ding your despatch time stars even though you post within the terms of the listing. 
What's even more rant-inducing is that I'm pretty sure which sale it relates to and I even posted same day!


----------



## KayuuKathey

When someone purchases an item, and its been 3 days since payment, so you give them a benefit of the doubt and then you send an invoice nearly everyday after the 3 days to remind them, and its been 6 days, they still dont pay. WHY BUY THEN!! IF you're not going to send a message stating why or why not, why bother tbh!


----------



## whateve

wulie said:


> Buyers who ding your despatch time stars even though you post within the terms of the listing.
> What's even more rant-inducing is that I'm pretty sure which sale it relates to and I even posted same day!


If you set up your listings with a one day turnaround time, you automatically will get 5 stars in this category. They won't be able to ding you. Sometimes even though I mail it immediately, it takes longer than usual to get there. Not my fault, but buyers don't always see it that way.


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah, Linda's uses Carol Diva.. this is often times included in her listings.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> *...Then of course, we have authenticators like Carol Diva, who have made too many mistakes, but, because she has a well known name, people still use her service*


 
Oh- oh .  I used her service for an LV Bag (once).  Perhaps I will go to the LV store and ask them to hot stamp it the bag to see what the response I receive.  
I will try to do it this weekend and post the results.   (Good or Bad)


----------



## JustAgUrL

NANI1972 said:


> I'm so over the cryptic messages from buyers! It's unnerving!
> If your going to make a ridiculous offer at least write a complete sentence, instead of this -> $400?





and those ones who say, 

how much will you take for the item? 

Thanks!

I know this is a nitpick.. But, If they can't even be bothered with saying Thank YOU. 

There is something so short and meaningless about, THANKS 

I know, some of you probably think that is being too picky 
I'm just really big on etiquette  
when I write to ask a seller a question, I am least write a greeting 
and a proper signature 
Nobody is in that much of a hurry that they are too busy to write a 
few extra words.


----------



## JustAgUrL

luv2bling said:


> Oh- oh .  I used her service for an LV Bag (once).  Perhaps I will go to the LV store and ask them to hot stamp it the bag to see what the response I receive.
> I will try to do it this weekend and post the results.   (Good or Bad)




You could just have it authenticated here on TPF in the Louis Vuitton area 

Most likely, your bag is fine I notice that ebay is pretty good 
about removing LV bags that are fake 
at least that is the impression I have


----------



## wulie

whateve said:


> If you set up your listings with a one day turnaround time, you automatically will get 5 stars in this category. They won't be able to ding you. Sometimes * even though I mail it immediately, it takes longer than usual to get there. Not my fault, but buyers don't always see it that way *.



...that exactly! Even though I've been able to post within one day recently, work & other commitments  mean that I can't commit to one day turnaround all the time to take advantage of that (my ToS are 2 WD). My rating has only gone from 5 to 4.9 so I shouldn't probably be getting too excited about it, but dinging me when posted on the next available day really got my goat!


----------



## moxie799

Another pet peeve - obvious resellers who are obvious (& seemingly lazy). In other words, they're selling multiples of the same item but the _only_ photo in their listing is one taken with their phone, of one item still sitting on the store shelf or the checkout counter AT the outlet/store where it was purchased from, or it's just a screen shot taken from a website, like Coach FOS. Really - you can't wait just a bit longer, to have the items in-hand & take photos from multiple angles?? And the buyer is supposed to assume the item on the store shelf in the pic is the exact same item they'll receive? No thanks!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I hate when you have a best offer and the buyer beats you down on the price and then they magically find a teeny tiny irregularity when they get it (that's the nature of the fabric) and that it's a suddenly a huge flaw that they need 25% back in order to be able to keep it. Just send me back the dress lady. I'll relist my "damaged" dress and sell it for more.

Always trust your instincts. I had a feeling I should have blocked her from the start.


----------



## whateve

moxie799 said:


> Another pet peeve - obvious resellers who are obvious (& seemingly lazy). In other words, they're selling multiples of the same item but the _only_ photo in their listing is one taken with their phone, of one item still sitting on the store shelf or the checkout counter AT the outlet/store where it was purchased from, or it's just a screen shot taken from a website, like Coach FOS. Really - you can't wait just a bit longer, to have the items in-hand & take photos from multiple angles?? And the buyer is supposed to assume the item on the store shelf in the pic is the exact same item they'll receive? No thanks!


I think many of these don't have the item in hand. They're waiting for someone to buy it, then they'll run to the outlet, or they've ordered it from FOS and it hasn't been delivered yet. A flurry of these pop up on ebay the day of a FOS.


----------



## moxie799

whateve said:


> I think many of these don't have the item in hand. They're waiting for someone to buy it, then they'll run to the outlet, or they've ordered it from FOS and it hasn't been delivered yet. A flurry of these pop up on ebay the day of a FOS.



I'd be curious to see how many sales they have to cancel on ebay if something sells out before they can get it.... especially if this is how they operate long-term.

Also, I couldn't imagine walking around a store with my cell phone out, snapping pictures of almost every display. Seems awkward.


----------



## simplyhappy

JustAgUrL said:


> and those ones who say,
> 
> 
> 
> how much will you take for the item?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a nitpick.. But, If they can't even be bothered with saying Thank YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> There is something so short and meaningless about, THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> I know, some of you probably think that is being too picky
> 
> I'm just really big on etiquette
> 
> when I write to ask a seller a question, I am least write a greeting
> 
> and a proper signature
> 
> Nobody is in that much of a hurry that they are too busy to write a
> 
> few extra words.




So funny, I use Thanks over Thank-You to sound less formal. But usually in a professional setting I write it all out. I think for me it depends on the seller and the professionalism of their listing, i.e. the one-sentence description. Lol


----------



## simplyhappy

whateve said:


> I think many of these don't have the item in hand. They're waiting for someone to buy it, then they'll run to the outlet, or they've ordered it from FOS and it hasn't been delivered yet. A flurry of these pop up on ebay the day of a FOS.




I guessed sellers were doing this! This is another example of how eBay is being abused. You don't know what bag you're buying this way, and you can't easily return them if damaged like you could had you bought it from a store! The least these sellers should do is disclose this... even though I think it's against eBay policies not to have it in hand or be the owner of what you're selling.


----------



## JustAgUrL

simplyhappy said:


> So funny, I use Thanks over Thank-You to sound less formal. But usually in a professional setting I write it all out. I think for me it depends on the seller and the professionalism of their listing, i.e. the one-sentence description. Lol




Ohhhh, one sentence descriptions just drive me crazy.

Yeah, You are selling a $2,000 item, and can't be bothered to 
include a few measurements or description???

You think somebody would buy that?? 

NOT bloody likely!!!!


----------



## squidgee

I dislike buyers who leave one-word or cryptic feedback (like Good. Thanks. A+) after a sale, or don't give feedback at all.

I'm big on details so I try to leave accurate feedback even if it's just "package was as described, shipping fast, thank you!" I mean it just helps everyone involved you know?


----------



## squidgee

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh, one sentence descriptions just drive me crazy.
> 
> Yeah, You are selling a $2,000 item, and can't be bothered to
> include a few measurements or description???
> 
> You think somebody would buy that??
> 
> NOT bloody likely!!!!



Haha! Exactly this! I've passed on items for this very reason.


----------



## JustAgUrL

squidgee said:


> I dislike buyers who leave one-word or cryptic feedback (like Good. Thanks. A+) after a sale, or don't give feedback at all.
> 
> I'm big on details so I try to leave accurate feedback even if it's just "package was as described, shipping fast, thank you!" I mean it just helps everyone involved you know?





OMG YES!!! 

I have even seen Neutral Feedback with  Good!! 

or Thanks!! 

My god, people can be sooo freaking lazy


----------



## JustAgUrL

squidgee said:


> Haha! Exactly this! I've passed on items for this very reason.




Exactly, I refuse to buy from lazy sellers 

If they can't put effort into their own listing to sell an item, 
what kind of an effort would they put into packing the item? 
or helping to fix an issue that may come up. ?


----------



## simplyhappy

Ugh...but when that item is the ONLY one listed for sale! I might take a chance... [emoji18] I'm currently Watching something...



JustAgUrL said:


> Exactly, I refuse to buy from lazy sellers
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't put effort into their own listing to sell an item,
> 
> what kind of an effort would they put into packing the item?
> 
> or helping to fix an issue that may come up. ?







squidgee said:


> Haha! Exactly this! I've passed on items for this very reason.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> Perfect! I wish I had the nerve to send a message like that! *I am much more willing to consider a lower offer if the buyer writes me a nice note, with "please" and "thank you."*



You know so am I. I guess it just makes it feel more friendly somehow.


----------



## megt10

JustAgUrL said:


> You could just have it authenticated here on TPF in the Louis Vuitton area
> 
> Most likely, your bag is fine I notice that ebay is pretty good
> about removing LV bags that are fake
> at least that is the impression I have



I don't believe that they will authenticate after an auction has ended. I have only sold 1 LV bag and I would never sell another there. I had one pf member ask for so many more pictures to have it authenticated. It wasn't her fault, but every picture she asked for they kept saying wasn't good enough. I must have sent her at least 15 extra pictures. They asked for without flash which none of them were taken with the flash. The bag sold to someone else by the time that she got the ok.


----------



## JustAgUrL

megt10 said:


> You know so am I. I guess it just makes it feel more friendly somehow.





Yes, and it should be more friendly, they are asking for a favor 
You would never be curt to combo you are asking a favor of 
Buyers should remember this 

If somebody can't be bothered with politeness, I don't want to deal 
with them.


----------



## alansgail

I can totally relate to the annoyance of those who don't bother to post measurements in their listings......what's up with that? So you want to make your potential buyer have to either ask you a question about size or to go to similar listings where someone has actually taken the time to measure the item?
How freaking lazy can you be?

I pass on those.............and there are a LOT OF THEM!!!!! When I make up my mind to buy something I'm ready right then to buy. If a seller leaves off such pertinent information I bypass them.
Lazy isn't in my vocabulary!


----------



## JustAgUrL

alansgail said:


> I can totally relate to the annoyance of those who don't bother to post measurements in their listings......what's up with that? So you want to make your potential buyer have to either ask you a question about size or to go to similar listings where someone has actually taken the time to measure the item?
> How freaking lazy can you be?
> 
> I pass on those.............and there are a LOT OF THEM!!!!! When I make up my mind to buy something I'm ready right then to buy. If a seller leaves off such pertinent information I bypass them.
> Lazy isn't in my vocabulary!




It always crack me up the listing will only say.. 

*Great Louis Vuitton Tote Bag 

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me! *

and they will only have 3 photos of the bag, 2 of them identical pics
so, in reality, it is only 2 photos 

I think to myself, how about, you include some actual BASIC INFORMATION 
in your listing, so I don't have to ask silly questions that should 
have been included in the listing.

Personally, I would think it would save time and energy 
to just include that stuff in the listing


----------



## alansgail

JustAgUrL said:


> It always crack me up the listing will only say..
> 
> *Great Louis Vuitton Tote Bag
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me! *
> 
> and they will only have 3 photos of the bag, 2 of them identical pics
> so, in reality, it is only 2 photos
> 
> I think to myself, how about, you include some actual BASIC INFORMATION
> in your listing, so I don't have to ask silly questions that should
> have been included in the listing.
> 
> Personally, I would think it would save time and energy
> to just include that stuff in the listing


Yes, one would think that would be the logical way to go........but unfortunately we all know better based on the lack of necessary info given. Sometimes it's just not worth the added work to have to pry out the details from the seller.
Ain't no one got the time for that!


----------



## restricter

May I share a Shop-Hers peeve?  I had a buyer make two offers and after I accepted each (both for the same amount), she let them expire.  I've decided this must be some kind of shopping site version of chicken, so I plan on accepting every time she offers, if she comes back.


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> You could just have it authenticated here on TPF in the Louis Vuitton area
> 
> Most likely, your bag is fine I notice that ebay is pretty good
> about removing LV bags that are fake
> at least that is the impression I have


 
Thanks JustAgUrL - considering the cost of the bag I think I will take it to a LV store.  If there is a problem with the handbag (I pray not) , due to the date of purchase,  I will have to open a dispute with my CC and I am sure they will require something which substantiates the claim.  I do hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## simplyhappy

Soo...against logic I reached out to that seller with a one-line description when the item didn't sell. Asked her a couple questions, a full paragraph.  Got a reply of two words. I won't be going through with that one. [emoji58]

Also I'm selling a luggage tag on my Instagram account, thought one of my friends would want it. A random person emails asking if it's available still, which I replied and asked if she'd like it.  Her response was one-word. Don't think I'll sell to her. 

Good lessons being learned from this thread - thank you! [emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## JustAgUrL

luv2bling said:


> Thanks JustAgUrL - considering the cost of the bag I think I will take it to a LV store.  If there is a problem with the handbag (I pray not) , due to the date of purchase,  I will have to open a dispute with my CC and I am sure they will require something which substantiates the claim.  I do hope it doesn't come to that.





I hope you don't mind, but, just to give you a bit of info on this. 

If you bought your bag from Linda's, I am pretty sure you are OK 
I'm aware that they have listed and sold fakes in occasion, 
but it is very rare, and from my studying ebay and LV as of late, 
it seems that ebay is getting good at removing fake LV's in a pretty timely manner. 
Of course, I still fully believe that you should have the bag authenticated. 
I'm just not so sure I would have an expensive  LV bag authenticated at an LV store for reasons why this is, I included 2 threads below with many long time members opinions on this. 




For starters, , just so you know if the bag is fake, The LV Store will not be the authentication 
you would need for your Credit Card company 
and to be honest, I am not so sure that LV will authenticate bags, 
and being the work and knowledge involved in authentications, I am not so sure 
I would trust an LV Sales associate to authenticate a bag. 
That is not what they are trained for, and so, there are a lot of things they may not know. 
Like I mentioned above, there are a FEW threads on this very subject in the LV Sub-forum. 
you might want to just check out the first page on both 
of these threads below, and see what many Old Timers here think of this. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ask-your-lv-store-to-authenticate-838186.html


http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/does-louis-vuitton-authenticate-660091.html



also, if there is a problem, and your bag is indeed counterfeit, you would need one from a 3rd Party Authentication service  like Authenticate4U. 
or Fake Spotters.. 

The letter of authentication needed for a case, is pretty involved 
and takes a little bit of time 

By the way, I know this from experience 

If your bag does end up being a counterfeit, you should come back to this 
ebay Forum, and people here can direct you 
as to the best course of action. 


are you only getting the Hot Stamp, to confirm to yourself the bag is authentic? 

If so, there are other ways, that are not as permanent. 
Like getting a Pre-Sale Authentication via one of the 3rd party 
authenticators I mentioned above.


----------



## restricter

luv2bling said:


> Thanks JustAgUrL - considering the cost of the bag I think I will take it to a LV store.  If there is a problem with the handbag (I pray not) , due to the date of purchase,  I will have to open a dispute with my CC and I am sure they will require something which substantiates the claim.  I do hope it doesn't come to that.



LV, like every other designer, does not authenticate bags you purchased elsewhere.  Why would they?  They are trying to sell new bags at full price.  I suppose you could ask for a repair and see if service is refused due to authenticity issues, but that could take weeks and put you outside the buyer protection period.

JustaGurl gave you some great advice.  You should listen to her.


----------



## restricter

And a quick update on my game of chicken.   Offer number three came last night.  I'm wondering if the buyer knows how the system works.


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> And a quick update on my game of chicken.   Offer number three came last night.  I'm wondering if the buyer knows how the system works.





she is going to find out really quickly just how that system works 


Do you ever wonder if the buyer like this, is just messing with you?? 
OR, is it possible, that there are people who are really like this? 

I mean, if the item is only $10 or $20, then I can sort of see the point, 
BUT on an item over $100. that is just ridiculous. 

Though, I musty admit, one night, I had bid and lost on a pair of 
Jimmy Choo heels I wanted 
I was outbid. 
Of course when that happens, I go looking for something else to buy. 
Can't go saving that money. NOPE have to spend it 

so, away, I find a pair that are sort of like the ones I bid on, 
but, not in very good shape, so I was not in love with them, but, they were 
cute enough so  they are BIN, or BO 

they were around $75 
My first offer was was so ridiculous, $35 

I thought for sure, she would decline the offer. 
I woke in the morning and she accepted it.. 

So, the moral of the LONG story, is that sometimes sellers will accept 
insanely low offers. 

By the way, I don't test this theory often, in fact, that is the only time 
I would hate to get blocked by a seller for low balling


----------



## JustAgUrL

simplyhappy said:


> Soo...against logic I reached out to that seller with a one-line description when the item didn't sell. Asked her a couple questions, a full paragraph.  Got a reply of two words. I won't be going through with that one. [emoji58]
> 
> Also I'm selling a luggage tag on my Instagram account, thought one of my friends would want it. A random person emails asking if it's available still, which I replied and asked if she'd like it.  Her response was one-word. Don't think I'll sell to her.
> 
> Good lessons being learned from this thread - thank you! [emoji11][emoji11]




This is something I will NEVER understand. WHY is it so hard to 
be polite and use a few more words in a message? 

are they afraid they only have so many words per day, 
and they might run out, so they are conserving their words?


----------



## restricter

JustAgUrL said:


> she is going to find out really quickly just how that system works
> 
> 
> Do you ever wonder if the buyer like this, is just messing with you??
> OR, is it possible, that there are people who are really like this?
> 
> I mean, if the item is only $10 or $20, then I can sort of see the point,
> BUT on an item over $100. that is just ridiculous.
> 
> Though, I musty admit, one night, I had bid and lost on a pair of
> Jimmy Choo heels I wanted
> I was outbid.
> Of course when that happens, I go looking for something else to buy.
> Can't go saving that money. NOPE have to spend it :
> 
> so, away, I find a pair that are sort of like the ones I bid on,
> but, not in very good shape, so I was not in love with them, but, they were
> cute enough so  they are BIN, or BO
> 
> they were around $75
> My first offer was was so ridiculous, $35
> 
> I thought for sure, she would decline the offer.
> I woke in the morning and she accepted it..
> 
> So, the moral of the LONG story, is that sometimes sellers will accept
> insanely low offers.
> 
> By the way, I don't test this theory often, in fact, that is the only time
> I would hate to get blocked by a seller for low balling



Here's the crazy part.  It's a good offer, which is why I accepted in the first place.  On Shop-Hers, the offer expires after 24 hours, so she's been making the same offer over and over.  I'm thinking I should probably message her and see if she needs some help.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhh. here is one. 

Lately when looking at shoes or bags, the items look DIRTY. 
and not deep cleaning kind of dirt, I mean dust and fuzzes 
that can be brushed off. this is on suede and velvet 

would it be so hard to brush the shoes off? 

Why don't sellers try a little leather conditioner on bags, to 
make them nicer and cleaner? 

empty out the handbag pockets of the crumbs and dust??


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> Here's the crazy part.  It's a good offer, which is why I accepted in the first place.  On Shop-Hers, the offer expires after 24 hours, so she's been making the same offer over and over.  I'm thinking I should probably message her and see if she needs some help.





Ohhhhh  I didn't know this. I get it now HAHAHAHAHAHA 

She might be confused and not understand how to get past the 
making an offer stage


----------



## restricter

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh. here is one.
> 
> Lately when looking at shoes or bags, the items look DIRTY.
> and not deep cleaning kind of dirt, I mean dust and fuzzes
> that can be brushed off. this is on suede and velvet
> 
> would it be so hard to brush the shoes off?
> 
> Why don't sellers try a little leather conditioner on bags, to
> make them nicer and cleaner?
> 
> empty out the handbag pockets of the crumbs and dust??




Just....ewwwww!


----------



## devik

simplyhappy said:


> So funny, I use Thanks over Thank-You to sound less formal. But usually in a professional setting I write it all out. I think for me it depends on the seller and the professionalism of their listing, i.e. the one-sentence description. Lol



I don't see any difference between "Thanks" and "Thank you." I can't imagine someone judging me based on use of one versus the other.



squidgee said:


> I dislike buyers who leave one-word or cryptic  feedback (like Good. Thanks. A+) after a sale, or don't give feedback at  all.
> 
> I'm big on details so I try to leave accurate feedback even if it's just  "package was as described, shipping fast, thank you!" I mean it just  helps everyone involved you know?



"Good. Thanks. A+" sounds like everything was fine. What's wrong with that? To me that means that it was as described and it got there on time - which is essentially the same as you spelled out isn't it?

If a buyer doesn't give feedback there could be good reason for that. A seller who pushes for it could get more than they bargained for. I often don't leave feedback if it would be on the slightly negative side. Why penalize a seller by posting the details when things ended up basically OK? A recent example for me: Communication was not great and the packaging could have been better, but item was fine and arrived on time. In such cases I just let it slide without saying anything. If all was totally positive then yes I'll do it but if not then I weigh my options carefully since one buyer can have an outsized effect. 

I suppose I could say "Good. Thanks." and skip the "A+" but I really felt that it was just "Meh" so why bother saying anything. To me, bare-minimum service does not get rewarded with positive feedback but I also don't want to hurt the seller for it.


----------



## squidgee

devik said:


> "Good. Thanks. A+" sounds like everything was fine. What's wrong with that? To me that means that it was as described and it got there on time - which is essentially the same as you spelled out isn't it?
> 
> If a buyer doesn't give feedback there could be good reason for that. A seller who pushes for it could get more than they bargained for. I often don't leave feedback if it would be on the slightly negative side. Why penalize a seller by posting the details when things ended up basically OK? A recent example for me: Communication was not great and the packaging could have been better, but item was fine and arrived on time. In such cases I just let it slide without saying anything. If all was totally positive then yes I'll do it but if not then I weigh my options carefully since one buyer can have an outsized effect.
> 
> I suppose I could say "Good. Thanks." and skip the "A+" but I really felt that it was just "Meh" so why bother saying anything. To me, bare-minimum service does not get rewarded with positive feedback but I also don't want to hurt the seller for it.




I meant literally just one word like "Thanks". It's just not very descriptive. I do understand if you didn't receive great service and would rather not say anything, that is probably for the best, but if you did have a good transaction it wouldn't hurt to be more detailed with the positive feedback.


----------



## squidgee

JustAgUrL said:


> This is something I will NEVER understand. WHY is it so hard to
> be polite and use a few more words in a message?
> 
> are they afraid they only have so many words per day,
> and they might run out, so they are conserving their words?



Yeah this is kind of how I feel. To me it makes a difference, like when one says "water" vs. "may I have some water please." 

Hehe I'm reminded of Colin Firth in Kingsman saying "manners maketh man."


----------



## simplyhappy

JustAgUrL said:


> are they afraid they only have so many words per day,
> 
> and they might run out, so they are conserving their words?




+1 Hahahahaha!


----------



## JustAgUrL

squidgee said:


> Yeah this is kind of how I feel. To me it makes a difference, like when one says "water" vs. "may I have some water please."
> 
> Hehe I'm reminded of Colin Firth in Kingsman saying "manners maketh man."




YES!!! exactly That is exactly what it is like. 

I know that some people like to be more casual, but, to me
it shows a level of respect to say, Thank You.. rather than Thanks 
and honestly, I don't really consider Thank you, to be all that formal. 
it just sounds nicer, and looks and reads nicer in a message. 

Thanks comes off as ironic and does not sound like the person means it 
and when people are communicating via messages this much, it is 
best to try to come across as nice and polite as possible, 
strangely, many people seem to not understand that.


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> Just....ewwwww!




I know, huh??? 

and every time I see a listing like this, 
I think, if they brushed this item off a little, they might get a bid or 2


----------



## JustAgUrL

devik said:


> I don't see any difference between "Thanks" and "Thank you." I can't imagine someone judging me based on use of one versus the other.
> 
> 
> 
> "Good. Thanks. A+" sounds like everything was fine. What's wrong with that? To me that means that it was as described and it got there on time - which is essentially the same as you spelled out isn't it?
> 
> If a buyer doesn't give feedback there could be good reason for that. A seller who pushes for it could get more than they bargained for. I often don't leave feedback if it would be on the slightly negative side. Why penalize a seller by posting the details when things ended up basically OK? A recent example for me: Communication was not great and the packaging could have been better, but item was fine and arrived on time. In such cases I just let it slide without saying anything. If all was totally positive then yes I'll do it but if not then I weigh my options carefully since one buyer can have an outsized effect.
> 
> I suppose I could say "Good. Thanks." and skip the "A+" but I really felt that it was just "Meh" so why bother saying anything. To me, bare-minimum service does not get rewarded with positive feedback but I also don't want to hurt the seller for it.




as long as the Feedback is positive, I am happy 

and in no way do I think anybody would ding a seller for this. 

and mostly, it is annoying when a buyer or seller sends a 
message 

I have had buyers write a message exactly like this: 

*$400?? 

Thanks.
*

and yes, that was the entire message.


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh. here is one.
> 
> Lately when looking at shoes or bags, the items look DIRTY.
> and not deep cleaning kind of dirt, I mean dust and fuzzes
> that can be brushed off. this is on suede and velvet
> 
> would it be so hard to brush the shoes off?
> 
> Why don't sellers try a little leather conditioner on bags, to
> make them nicer and cleaner?
> 
> empty out the handbag pockets of the crumbs and dust??


Hey, this is how I get deals! I get dirty bags for cheap prices and then give them a bath. Once I bought a patent leather bag that had a big ink mark on it. It wiped off with a wet cloth. Sometimes sellers don't realize bags can be cleaned. That is why they are selling them.

To be fair, it is impossible to get a good picture of suede. If any of the nap is pushed the wrong way, it looks like dirt.


----------



## south-of-france

JustAgUrL said:


> This is something I will NEVER understand. WHY is it so hard to
> 
> be polite and use a few more words in a message?
> 
> 
> 
> are they afraid they only have so many words per day,
> 
> and they might run out, so they are conserving their words?




Haha


----------



## luv2bling

JustAgUrL said:


> I hope you don't mind, but, just to give you a bit of info on this.
> 
> If you bought your bag from Linda's, I am pretty sure you are OK
> I'm aware that they have listed and sold fakes in occasion,
> but it is very rare, and from my studying ebay and LV as of late,
> it seems that ebay is getting good at removing fake LV's in a pretty timely manner.
> Of course, I still fully believe that you should have the bag authenticated.
> I'm just not so sure I would have an expensive  LV bag authenticated at an LV store for reasons why this is, I included 2 threads below with many long time members opinions on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, , just so you know if the bag is fake, The LV Store will not be the authentication
> you would need for your Credit Card company
> and to be honest, I am not so sure that LV will authenticate bags,
> and being the work and knowledge involved in authentications, I am not so sure
> I would trust an LV Sales associate to authenticate a bag.
> That is not what they are trained for, and so, there are a lot of things they may not know.
> Like I mentioned above, there are a FEW threads on this very subject in the LV Sub-forum.
> you might want to just check out the first page on both
> of these threads below, and see what many Old Timers here think of this.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ask-your-lv-store-to-authenticate-838186.html
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/does-louis-vuitton-authenticate-660091.html
> 
> 
> 
> also, if there is a problem, and your bag is indeed counterfeit, you would need one from a 3rd Party Authentication service  like Authenticate4U.
> or Fake Spotters..
> 
> The letter of authentication needed for a case, is pretty involved
> and takes a little bit of time
> 
> By the way, I know this from experience
> 
> If your bag does end up being a counterfeit, you should come back to this
> ebay Forum, and people here can direct you
> as to the best course of action.
> 
> 
> are you only getting the Hot Stamp, to confirm to yourself the bag is authentic?
> 
> If so, there are other ways, that are not as permanent.
> Like getting a Pre-Sale Authentication via one of the 3rd party
> authenticators I mentioned above.




JustAgUrL - thank you again for the reply. No I did not purchase the bag from Lindas.   In my post I didn't think I had stated I wanted LV to authenticate my bag.  If I did it was a definite error.  My plans are to have the bag stamped AND if the bag was a fake - LV would not do the work.  
I have two PAID outstanding authentication requests  with one of the authentication services mentioned above and have not received a response, an authentication assessment or refund - so I don't think I will venture down that path until the open requests have been resolved.  
I've never opened a dispute for a counterfeit handbag but I have opened (and won) disputes involving significant amounts of money.   Communication, documentation and follow-up is paramount in these situations.


Thank you for the thread links.  




restricter said:


> LV, like every other designer, does not authenticate bags you purchased elsewhere.  Why would they?  They are trying to sell new bags at full price. * I suppose you could ask for a repair and see if service is refused due to authenticity issues, but that could take weeks and put you outside the buyer protection period.*
> 
> JustaGurl gave you some great advice.  You should listen to her.




restricter - *^^^* that <bolded> is my intent (repair/service, not expect LV or any other designer to authenticate a bag. The last dispute I was involved with was 6 months from original date of purchase.   However, my documentation and resolution attempts facilitated settlement in my favor.   I hope I don't have to worry with this bag.


----------



## JadaStormy

I was just reminded of a pet peeve: Sellers who list one shipping service, but use another. Also when they don't disclose that a signature is required for low value items!

The listing said USPS...great those items usually take 3-4 days to arrive. Instead the seller ships FedEx (it's gonna take over a week) and then requires a signature for a $100 item. It makes NO sense, if they did USPS as listed, it would fit in my mailbox, no need to worry about it getting lost or stolen. I understand wanting to be cautious, I used to require signatures for _everything,_ but I put that in the listing so the buyer knew in advance as it might impact where they want to ship the item. 

And after reading another thread about FedEx, the signature means nothing, the driver can sign your name and leave the package with anyone. Blah!


----------



## mkr

I'm sure this has been brought up somewhere, but I hate when sellers use stock photos of their items.  Do they really think we don't actually ever shop at Gucci.com?  Maybe many of us don't but that's where we see them to want them.  

There's a bag I really really really gotta have.  There is ONE out there - on Poshmark.  She used stock photos.  I asked for real photos.  She said tomorrow.  Two days ago.  It's killing me.  If she won't post real pics I can't buy the bag.  She's just hurting herself.  And me.


----------



## restricter

I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:


Hello, 

I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle. 

Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.

I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!

This was my response:

Hi,

Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.

I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.


I figured one good BS story deserved another.


----------



## merrydish

Very creative! Way to go!!!


----------



## nastasja

restricter said:


> I figured one good BS story deserved another.




This is amazing. I'm almost hoping I get one of these soon, so I can copy and paste!

I've recently had 2 buyers request alternate shipping AFTER they've won (but before they paid) when the shipping method is clearly stated in the auction description.

And this weekend I received an email that simply said, "Lower??"

And a question about measurements when there are PICTURES of the exact measurements they are asking about listed in the auction.

Why I keep doing this to myself, I do not know!


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.



I love it!

:lolots::lolots:

Well done.


----------



## Sarah03

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> 
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.




This is fantastic!


----------



## megt10

killerlife said:


> This is amazing. I'm almost hoping I get one of these soon, so I can copy and paste!
> 
> I've recently had 2 buyers request alternate shipping AFTER they've won (but before they paid) when the shipping method is clearly stated in the auction description.
> 
> And this weekend I received an email that simply said, "Lower??"
> 
> And a question about measurements when there are PICTURES of the exact measurements they are asking about listed in the auction.
> 
> *Why I keep doing this to myself, I do not know*!


I hear you. I still have a lot of stuff listed but haven't listed anything new since last year. I keep saying I am going to do it, I need to do it as I have so much that doesn't fit or doesn't work for my lifestyle anymore but I just can't seem to make myself do it. I am seriously thinking of having The Real Real come to my house which they will do if you are close by and have them take everything that they want. I know I will get less for it but I won't have to deal with all of the above. 


Nikki_ said:


> I love it!
> 
> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Well done.


+1


----------



## whateve

I don't understand why people have best offer on items under $25. Someone had an item listed at $24, I offered $21, they countered with $22. Why all this drama over $3? I would have paid $24; I just made the offer because it was BO.

I don't understand why people have best offer on items and then won't accept something that gives a discount of a couple of dollars. It might be a high percentage, but not very much difference. Someone has an item listed at $36, I offered $32 and it was declined. Not even a counter. Yes, it was 11% less than the asking price but only $4! Now I won't pay the asking price on principle.


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.





Ohhhh MY GOD!!!!! 

Do people really think you would buy this carp??? 

I LOVE your reply!!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

killerlife said:


> This is amazing. I'm almost hoping I get one of these soon, so I can copy and paste!
> 
> I've recently had 2 buyers request alternate shipping AFTER they've won (but before they paid) when the shipping method is clearly stated in the auction description.
> 
> And this weekend I received an email that simply said, "Lower??"
> 
> And a question about measurements when there are PICTURES of the exact measurements they are asking about listed in the auction.
> 
> Why I keep doing this to myself, I do not know!





ONE word messages. This just drives me CRAZY 
how freaking RUDE!!!!!! 

I would have replied with. 

*"If you can't be bothered with taking the time to write a decent and POLITE message that contains a full sentence, YOU do not deserve 
anything but my Blocked Bidder List. "*

For the Love of Pete I am freaking BLIND and I send better text messages 
than that, and I can't even see my phone.


----------



## Nikki_

JustAgUrL said:


> ONE word messages. This just drives me CRAZY
> how freaking RUDE!!!!!!
> 
> I would have replied with.
> 
> "If you can't be bothered with taking the time to write a decent and POLITE message that contains a full sentence, YOU do not deserve
> anything but my Blocked Bidder List. "
> 
> *For the Love of Pete I am freaking BLIND and I send better text messages
> than that, and I can't even see my phone. *



Oh, you ladies crack me up! 

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## sunnysideup8283

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> 
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.




Haha omg that's the best response! Normally I just ignore those but maybe I should have some fun with my responses! I'm seriously dying with laughter!


----------



## restricter

I'm glad I've brought some smiles to everyone's day.  I guess I need to come up with a good snarky response to those one word messages.  Perhaps "whhhhyyyyyyyyy" might be a good one to start with.


----------



## nastasja

restricter said:


> I'm glad I've brought some smiles to everyone's day.  I guess I need to come up with a good snarky response to those one word messages.  Perhaps "whhhhyyyyyyyyy" might be a good one to start with.




Lol!


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> *I'm glad I've brought some smiles to everyone's day.*  I guess I need to come up with a good snarky response to those one word messages.  Perhaps "whhhhyyyyyyyyy" might be a good one to start with.



Your posts always make me laugh like hell. :lolots:

You're like a magnet to some of the crazy-*** buyers out there!


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> 
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.




You made my day! [emoji48]


----------



## Lindsay2367

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.



Best. Response. Ever!


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> I'm glad I've brought some smiles to everyone's day.  I guess I need to come up with a good snarky response to those one word messages.  Perhaps "whhhhyyyyyyyyy" might be a good one to start with.




I have actually written buyers from a site here in Sweden called Blocket 
it is like a nicer Craigs List 

I listed a Prada Lambskin Gaufre for 200 Euros. 

I wanted to buy another bag and wanted the money quickly, so I listed it for 
an INSANELY low price 

One buyer sent me a message that said 

100 Euros? 

I replied:  

"are you E'ffing Kidding me? Was that a joke? If not, perhaps you should 
be shopping on H&M.com for a pleather handbag that is more within your price range"  

NOT my wittiest comeback But, I was soooo freaking annoyed.. 

and fact is, 100 Euros in Sweden will only buy you a fake leather handbag


----------



## restricter

Jeez, they are crawling out of the woodwork tonight.  Is there a full moon or is it just 15th of the month payday?  I got one awful lowball and someone pestering to make an offer (also probably an awful lowball) on an item that just auto-relisted.

The only silver lining was waking up to find an item that had been sitting for months finally sold.  No questions, no lowballing.   I could hug this buyer.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Jeez, they are crawling out of the woodwork tonight.  Is there a full moon or is it just 15th of the month payday?  I got one awful lowball and someone pestering to make an offer (also probably an awful lowball) on an item that just auto-relisted.
> 
> The only silver lining was waking up to find an item that had been sitting for months finally sold.  No questions, no lowballing.   *I could hug this buyer.*



Don't jinx yourself.


----------



## nastasja

restricter said:


> Jeez, they are crawling out of the woodwork tonight.




Yes! I have never had so many messages in one day! I just got another "what are the measurements" email when there are freakin' pictures of the exact measurements on the auction. I want to stab my eyeballs out!


----------



## restricter

OMG.  Just got this one:  

Cheap@ss:

I don't want to offend you but here is a web listing to look at similar to yours.  It's a bummer to see this, but it is what it is I suppose.
I can give you that plus shipping.

ooooooooooooooooooooooo

There was no website to look at and that message just set me off.  So I responded:

I guess you should buy it there then.


And now it's time for a shot of vodka.


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> Don't jinx yourself.



Lol!  

I'm toasting you and Justagurl with my pumpkin pie vodka.


----------



## restricter

killerlife said:


> Yes! I have never had so many messages in one day! I just got another "what are the measurements" email when there are freakin' pictures of the exact measurements on the auction. I want to stab my eyeballs out!



I've just turned it into a drinking game.

Stupid question - do a shot
Lowball offer - one shot for less than 50% off your asking price; two for more than 50% off

Who's joining me?


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'm toasting you and Justagurl with my pumpkin pie vodka.




Awww Thank you 


Ohhhh Now, I am totally jealous!!!! 

I want Pumpkin Pie Vodka. Where do I find such a fabulous beverage?


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> I've just turned it into a drinking game.
> 
> Stupid question - do a shot
> Lowball offer - one shot for less than 50% off your asking price; two for more than 50% off
> 
> Who's joining me?





Oh, I am so there!!! 

My only problem is that all I have is Absinth, I might get too messed up 
and counter offer lower than they originally offered 

If you have ever had real Absinth, you will understand what I am talking about


----------



## mkr

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I am so there!!!
> 
> My only problem is that all I have is Absinth, I might get too messed up
> and counter offer lower than they originally offered
> 
> If you have ever had real Absinth, you will understand what I am talking about



Well drink up!

By the way I was wondering if I could make an offer on your.......


----------



## nastasja

restricter said:


> I've just turned it into a drinking game.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question - do a shot
> 
> Lowball offer - one shot for less than 50% off your asking price; two for more than 50% off
> 
> 
> 
> Who's joining me?




Haha, I'm in!


----------



## restricter

JustAgUrL said:


> Awww Thank you
> 
> 
> Ohhhh Now, I am totally jealous!!!!
> 
> I want Pumpkin Pie Vodka. Where do I find such a fabulous beverage?




It's a brand called Pinnacle and they make the most interesting flavors of vodka -- whipped cream, coffee cake, jelly bean.  Yum!

And I need it.  Just had another lowballer offer almost 50% of my asking price.  I told her it was too low because frankly I'd let it go for a little less.  Then she offered less than that and I'd eat shipping.  I blocked her and told her no thank you.  I just saw another message.  Cannot be sober for this tonight.


----------



## restricter

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I am so there!!!
> 
> My only problem is that all I have is Absinth, I might get too messed up
> and counter offer lower than they originally offered
> 
> If you have ever had real Absinth, you will understand what I am talking about



I have indeed.  Lol.

Apparently, I am the eBay thread bad influence.


----------



## restricter

Oh no she didn't!  Yes, she did.  After telling her no thank you, she is back!  "Ok I will buy for xx.  Go ahead and reset price."

Pffft.  Yeah.  Because that's a transaction that'll end well.  Time for more vodka.


----------



## alansgail

Ha! I quit doing offers a while ago, totally not worth the back and forth. Drink up!!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

restricter said:


> I've just turned it into a drinking game.
> 
> Stupid question - do a shot
> Lowball offer - one shot for less than 50% off your asking price; two for more than 50% off
> 
> Who's joining me?



I just bought a bunch of alcohol this weekend for St. Patrick's Day, but didn't end up using most of it.  I probably have four full bottles of vodka and half of a big bottle of tequila left, and I don't know if it would last me through the night playing your game.

Case in point: just got an offer for 24% of the asking price.  Not 24% off, 24% of the BIN price.  Seriously?!?


----------



## NANI1972

restricter said:


> I had some fun today.  Got this message about a pair of expensive designer shoes I'm selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE your shoes and they would help me out a lot. I've been struggling with an illness for years, and after 6 surgeries later I'm fit as a fiddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, due to my illness it's VERY hard for me to post things online myself. Also, I am drowning in medical bills but need a good shoe as I don't have one appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you might not usually do this, but would you consider $100 + the brand new Manolos pictured below. I can't afford the full price, but these Manolos are SICK and I hope you love them; they're stunning and HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN! I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> 
> 
> This was my response:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all of your troubles. I wish I could consider your offer because those shoes are great. Unfortunately, I also have medical bills and an ex-husband who cleaned out our bank account before leaving me for another woman. So now I have divorce lawyer bills on top of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling all of my stuff just so I can eat. You know what that's like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured one good BS story deserved another.





Love your response! &#128514;


----------



## restricter

Lindsay2367 said:


> I just bought a bunch of alcohol this weekend for St. Patrick's Day, but didn't end up using most of it.  I probably have four full bottles of vodka and half of a big bottle of tequila left, and I don't know if it would last me through the night playing your game.
> 
> Case in point: just got an offer for 24% of the asking price.  Not 24% off, 24% of the BIN price.  Seriously?!?


Ugh!  Two shots and you won't care about what they were thinking!


----------



## restricter

The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?

Xxxxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear about your divorce; I truly am sorry and completely empathize with you. I'm so sorry you have to sell your things just to eat. 

I did offer $100 with the Manolos, and if you sold the Manolos to make more money, as they are pretty amazing.

Does the $100 change anything? I wish I could give you more, but at least it's something and will help you stay afloat. Also, the shoes have been listed many times without selling and this could be the opportunity to actually sell them.

Me:

That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.


----------



## simplyhappy

restricter said:


> Oh no she didn't!  Yes, she did.  After telling her no thank you, she is back!  "Ok I will buy for xx.  Go ahead and reset price."
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.  Yeah.  Because that's a transaction that'll end well.  Time for more vodka.




smh! [emoji86]


----------



## simplyhappy

restricter said:


> The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.




Hahaha I don't think she'll stop!


----------



## restricter

simplyhappy said:


> Hahaha I don't think she'll stop!




That's OK, I can do a variation of the Nigerian inheritance scam next.


----------



## merrydish

You definitely come up with the funniest lines! So glad you are sharing them with us although I would not wish a buyer like that on anyone.


----------



## nastasja

restricter said:


> The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your divorce; I truly am sorry and completely empathize with you. I'm so sorry you have to sell your things just to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I did offer $100 with the Manolos, and if you sold the Manolos to make more money, as they are pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the $100 change anything? I wish I could give you more, but at least it's something and will help you stay afloat. Also, the shoes have been listed many times without selling and this could be the opportunity to actually sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.




Holy sh!t, you're funny!


----------



## megt10

killerlife said:


> Yes! I have never had so many messages in one day! I just got another "what are the measurements" email when there are freakin' pictures of the exact measurements on the auction. I want to stab my eyeballs out!



Doesn't that drive you insane! I finally put in writing "please note the measurements are posted in the pictures"


----------



## nastasja

megt10 said:


> Doesn't that drive you insane! I finally put in writing "please note the measurements are posted in the pictures"




Believe it or not, it already did/does say that!


----------



## megt10

restricter said:


> I've just turned it into a drinking game.
> 
> Stupid question - do a shot
> Lowball offer - one shot for less than 50% off your asking price; two for more than 50% off
> 
> Who's joining me?


Damn, if I drank I would be drunk all the time with this game.


restricter said:


> It's a brand called Pinnacle and they make the most interesting flavors of vodka -- whipped cream, coffee cake, jelly bean.  Yum!
> 
> And I need it.  Just had another lowballer offer almost 50% of my asking price.  I told her it was too low because frankly I'd let it go for a little less.  Then she offered less than that and I'd eat shipping.  I blocked her and told her no thank you.  I just saw another message.  Cannot be sober for this tonight.


You are hysterical.


Lindsay2367 said:


> I just bought a bunch of alcohol this weekend for St. Patrick's Day, but didn't end up using most of it.  I probably have four full bottles of vodka and half of a big bottle of tequila left, and I don't know if it would last me through the night playing your game.
> 
> Case in point: just got an offer for 24% of the asking price.  Not 24% off, 24% of the BIN price.  Seriously?!?


Oh yeah, I get that a lot. At that point I would rather give it away.


restricter said:


> The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your divorce; I truly am sorry and completely empathize with you. I'm so sorry you have to sell your things just to eat.
> 
> I did offer $100 with the Manolos, and if you sold the Manolos to make more money, as they are pretty amazing.
> 
> Does the $100 change anything? I wish I could give you more, but at least it's something and will help you stay afloat. Also, the shoes have been listed many times without selling and this could be the opportunity to actually sell them.
> 
> Me:
> 
> That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.



 ok I will give you 125.00 if your psychic agrees.


----------



## megt10

killerlife said:


> Believe it or not, it already did/does say that!



Seriously some people are just stupid.


----------



## restricter

megt10 said:


> Seriously some people are just stupid.




This.


----------



## simplyhappy

Ladies, how do you feel about Poshmark? Is it a safe place I can buy LV?
And, have any of you listed items here too?


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your divorce; I truly am sorry and completely empathize with you. I'm so sorry you have to sell your things just to eat.
> 
> I did offer $100 with the Manolos, and if you sold the Manolos to make more money, as they are pretty amazing.
> 
> Does the $100 change anything? I wish I could give you more, but at least it's something and will help you stay afloat. Also, the shoes have been listed many times without selling and this could be the opportunity to actually sell them.
> 
> Me:
> 
> That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.



:lolots::lolots:

You do know that you'll be getting another message from her tomorrow  after she's given you enough time to call your psychic, don't you?


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> You do know that you'll be getting another message from her tomorrow  after she's given you enough time to call your psychic, don't you?


Her psychic is going to tell her to sell me the shoes for 125.00, with a payment plan of 25.00 a month but to send the shoes to me tomorrow with free shipping and next day delivery.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your divorce; I truly am sorry and completely empathize with you. I'm so sorry you have to sell your things just to eat.
> 
> I did offer $100 with the Manolos, and if you sold the Manolos to make more money, as they are pretty amazing.
> 
> Does the $100 change anything? I wish I could give you more, but at least it's something and will help you stay afloat. Also, the shoes have been listed many times without selling and this could be the opportunity to actually sell them.
> 
> Me:
> 
> That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.





megt10 said:


> Her psychic is going to tell her to sell me the shoes for 125.00, with a payment plan of 25.00 a month but to send the shoes to me tomorrow with free shipping and next day delivery.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> You do know that you'll be getting another message from her tomorrow  after she's given you enough time to call your psychic, don't you?





Nikki_ said:


>



I know it's true my psychic told me so


----------



## NANI1972

simplyhappy said:


> Ladies, how do you feel about Poshmark? Is it a safe place I can buy LV?
> And, have any of you listed items here too?




There is an existing PM thread here, try posting your question there, for better responses.


----------



## devik

Personally I think the woman with the offer of $100 plus the shoes was sincere. I get it, this is a pet peeves thread and many buyers are a PITA - and I can fully appreciate some snark! - but I dunno, I guess I would just not respond to such queries if they were so irritating to me.  And/or quit selling altogether.


----------



## simplyhappy

NANI1972 said:


> There is an existing PM thread here, try posting your question there, for better responses.




Thank you! I found it, very helpful [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## restricter

devik said:


> Personally I think the woman with the offer of $100 plus the shoes was sincere. I get it, this is a pet peeves thread and many buyers are a PITA - and I can fully appreciate some snark! - but I dunno, I guess I would just not respond to such queries if they were so irritating to me.  And/or quit selling altogether.



It was OTT.  If she had simply written that the price was too high for her but she'd like to trade, that would be one thing.  But the litany of her medical woes?  And then using them as a reason why she couldn't sell her own shoes?  Really?  That's not sincere.  That's a scam -- and a really badly executed one. 

There are plenty of decent, kind-hearted people who would read about this woman's supposed six surgeries and feel sorry enough to give her what she wanted in exchange for $100 and probably a pair of fake Manolos, if they even showed up.  Chances are, her "medical condition" would prevent her from sending them and a seller who tried to accommodate would have zero protection under eBay or PayPal because it's a trade.  The same holds true if they are fake Manolos.  

Yes, this is cynical and bitter but this is also reality.  And no, it is not irritating.  It's giving a probable scammer a dose of her own medicine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> It was OTT.  If she had simply written that the price was too high for her but she'd like to trade, that would be one thing.  But the litany of her medical woes?  And then using them as a reason why she couldn't sell her own shoes?  Really?  That's not sincere.  That's a scam -- and a really badly executed one.
> 
> There are plenty of decent, kind-hearted people who would read about this woman's supposed six surgeries and feel sorry enough to give her what she wanted in exchange for $100 and probably a pair of fake Manolos, if they even showed up.  Chances are, her "medical condition" would prevent her from sending them and a seller who tried to accommodate would have zero protection under eBay or PayPal because it's a trade.  The same holds true if they are fake Manolos.
> 
> Yes, this is cynical and bitter but this is also reality.  And no, it is not irritating.  It's giving a probable scammer a dose of her own medicine.



Every single word!


----------



## chicinthecity777

And don't ever trade with strangers on eBay as there is absolutely no protection. How do you even know they will send you theirs?


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> It was OTT.  If she had simply written that the price was too high for her but she'd like to trade, that would be one thing.  But the litany of her medical woes?  And then using them as a reason why she couldn't sell her own shoes?  Really?  That's not sincere.  That's a scam -- and a really badly executed one.
> 
> There are plenty of decent, kind-hearted people who would read about this woman's supposed six surgeries and feel sorry enough to give her what she wanted in exchange for $100 and probably a pair of fake Manolos, if they even showed up.  Chances are, her "medical condition" would prevent her from sending them and a seller who tried to accommodate would have zero protection under eBay or PayPal because it's a trade.  The same holds true if they are fake Manolos.
> 
> Yes, this is cynical and bitter but this is also reality.  And no, it is not irritating.  It's giving a probable scammer a dose of her own medicine.



+1000



xiangxiang0731 said:


> And don't ever trade with strangers on eBay as there is absolutely no protection. How do you even know they will send you theirs?



Absolutely!


----------



## JadaStormy

JadaStormy said:


> I was just reminded of a pet peeve: Sellers who list one shipping service, but use another. Also when they don't disclose that a signature is required for low value items!


ANOTHER SELLER just shipped my item via a different shipping service than what was in the listing!!  :censor:ullhair: And I don't want to be an annoying buyer and ask sellers before I pay, "so are you definitely shipping via X service?" 

Serenity now! Seriously, this is SO annoying.


----------



## restricter

JadaStormy said:


> ANOTHER SELLER just shipped my item via a different shipping service than what was in the listing!!  :censor:ullhair: And I don't want to be an annoying buyer and ask sellers before I pay, "so are you definitely shipping via X service?"
> 
> Serenity now! Seriously, this is SO annoying.



Is it a lesser shipping service, meaning will it take longer to get to you or require extra effort on your part?  Rather than steaming, ask the seller why he/she substituted the service and if the answer doesn't make you feel better, you know what to do...ding DSRs or leave appropriate feedback.


----------



## JustAgUrL

devik said:


> Personally I think the woman with the offer of $100 plus the shoes was sincere. I get it, this is a pet peeves thread and many buyers are a PITA - and I can fully appreciate some snark! - but I dunno, I guess I would just not respond to such queries if they were so irritating to me.  And/or quit selling altogether.




People who have spent YEARS being sick, do NOT write letters like that 
they do not use their illness as a way of getting sympathy. 


They have their entire lives FILLED with BS about how sick they are
and the INTERNET provides a nice little place, where they don't have to be sick anymore. even if it is for ONE moment.. where they can be the healthy person even if it is just pretend healthy. 

being sick for a long time, it becomes embarrassing. they feel horrible because 
there is something wrong with THEM, it is SOUL crushing. They do not run around just sharing this with some random seller.
 a person MIGHT share it as an AFTER thought like:  "Thank you I have been really sick for a while and this purchase really cheered me up."

But, they would you NOT use it as a means for sympathy.. 

They are surrounded by it in their real life It is WONDERFUL to have moments 
where somebody does not know that they have been ill for a long time..



By the way, I know this, because I was sick for a VERY long time 
I am still recovering So, I know that people who have spent that long being sick 
are horrified by it and just want to forget it WE just don't have that luxury


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> It was OTT.  If she had simply written that the price was too high for her but she'd like to trade, that would be one thing.  But the litany of her medical woes?  And then using them as a reason why she couldn't sell her own shoes?  Really?  That's not sincere.  That's a scam -- and a really badly executed one.
> 
> There are plenty of decent, kind-hearted people who would read about this woman's supposed six surgeries and feel sorry enough to give her what she wanted in exchange for $100 and probably a pair of fake Manolos, if they even showed up.  Chances are, her "medical condition" would prevent her from sending them and a seller who tried to accommodate would have zero protection under eBay or PayPal because it's a trade.  The same holds true if they are fake Manolos.
> 
> Yes, this is cynical and bitter but this is also reality.  And no, it is not irritating.  It's giving a probable scammer a dose of her own medicine.





VERY well said!!! I could not agree more


----------



## JustAgUrL

mkr said:


> Well drink up!
> 
> By the way I was wondering if I could make an offer on your.......




hahahahaha, at first read, that sounded soooo DIRTY.


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> It's a brand called Pinnacle and they make the most interesting flavors of vodka -- whipped cream, coffee cake, jelly bean.  Yum!
> 
> And I need it.  Just had another lowballer offer almost 50% of my asking price.  I told her it was too low because frankly I'd let it go for a little less.  Then she offered less than that and I'd eat shipping.  I blocked her and told her no thank you.  I just saw another message.  Cannot be sober for this tonight.





I LOVE IT!!! I will have to see if I can find this here in Sweden 

and it sounds like you NEED it, due to your being the Insane Buyer Magnet


----------



## love4mom

restricter said:


> The insanity continues.  Manolo woman is back.  Do I sound crazy enough?
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your divorce; I truly am sorry and completely empathize with you. I'm so sorry you have to sell your things just to eat.
> 
> I did offer $100 with the Manolos, and if you sold the Manolos to make more money, as they are pretty amazing.
> 
> Does the $100 change anything? I wish I could give you more, but at least it's something and will help you stay afloat. Also, the shoes have been listed many times without selling and this could be the opportunity to actually sell them.
> 
> Me:
> 
> That's so kind of you. My psychic said an opportunity would present itself. I wonder if this is what she meant. I have to call her in the morning and ask.



OMG! I have gotten 9 emails form this lady in the last two months! She uses two different IDs. She even sent me pictures of her Manolos. I kept politely declining. The last message came two days ago. I asked her to refrain from emailing me going forward and to respect my decision. I am hopping it is the end of her emails.


----------



## JustAgUrL

love4mom said:


> OMG! I have gotten 9 emails form this lady in the last two months! She uses two different IDs. She even sent me pictures of her Manolos. I kept politely declining. The last message came two days ago. I asked her to refrain from emailing me going forward and to respect my decision. I am hopping it is the end of her emails.





OMG!!!!! This woman is despicable.. 
It makes me sick that somebody would do this


----------



## restricter

love4mom said:


> OMG! I have gotten 9 emails form this lady in the last two months! She uses two different IDs. She even sent me pictures of her Manolos. I kept politely declining. The last message came two days ago. I asked her to refrain from emailing me going forward and to respect my decision. I am hopping it is the end of her emails.




Was it this pair, which by the way are NOT new and unworn?  The ID she's using here is Nelea.


----------



## love4mom

restricter said:


> Was it this pair, which by the way are NOT new and unworn?  The ID she's using here is Nelea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930557
> View attachment 2930559



I don't have pictures anymore, but look familiar.
Her other ID is jennysayswhat
She sent me a couple of the identical worded emails from that ID as well.


----------



## restricter

JustAgUrL said:


> OMG!!!!! This woman is despicable..
> It makes me sick that somebody would do this



And to think someone suggested this person was "sincere"!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JustAgUrL said:


> People who have spent YEARS being sick, do NOT write letters like that
> they do not use their illness as a way of getting sympathy.
> 
> 
> They have their entire lives FILLED with BS about how sick they are
> and the INTERNET provides a nice little place, where they don't have to be sick anymore. even if it is for ONE moment.. where they can be the healthy person even if it is just pretend healthy.
> 
> being sick for a long time, it becomes embarrassing. they feel horrible because
> there is something wrong with THEM, it is SOUL crushing. They do not run around just sharing this with some random seller.
> a person MIGHT share it as an AFTER thought like:  "Thank you I have been really sick for a while and this purchase really cheered me up."
> 
> But, they would you NOT use it as a means for sympathy..
> 
> They are surrounded by it in their real life It is WONDERFUL to have moments
> where somebody does not know that they have been ill for a long time..
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I know this, because I was sick for a VERY long time
> I am still recovering So, I know that people who have spent that long being sick
> are horrified by it and just want to forget it WE just don't have that luxury


 

There are many people in this world that will use sickness, death, loss
of a child, etc to get what they want.. It is a sad reality...& for the most
part what they say is not even true..

And certainly glad to hear you are on the mend.. its been a long haul for you


----------



## JustAgUrL

hotshot said:


> There are many people in this world that will use sickness, death, loss
> of a child, etc to get what they want.. It is a sad reality...& for the most
> part what they say is not even true..
> 
> And certainly glad to hear you are on the mend.. its been a long haul for you




Thank you.. Yeah, It has been a VERY long haul, for sure.. 
about 4 years 3 years for the initial illness.. and 
being sick for 3 years, and being at home in bed and my age, caused a chain reaction 
of other things. Damn, I hate getting older. 
I don't bounce back like I did in my 20's. 

So, yeah, when I read a story like this, it turns my stomach 
and it is why, it is easy to see right through it 

But, this one really chaps my behind.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you.. Yeah, It has been a VERY long haul, for sure..
> about 4 years 3 years for the initial illness.. and
> being sick for 3 years, and being at home in bed and my age, caused a chain reaction
> of other things. Damn, I hate getting older.
> I don't bounce back like I did in my 20's.
> 
> So, yeah, when I  read a story like this, it turns my stomach
> and it is why, it is easy to see right through it
> 
> But, this one really chaps my behind.


 
Well as you say, "it chaps many of our behinds", IYKWIM

Speedy recovery to you & may the sun shine on your health


----------



## restricter

hotshot said:


> Speedy recovery to you & may the sun shine on your health



+1 

And may I add that this is the loveliest turn of phrase I've seen all day.


----------



## JustAgUrL

hotshot said:


> Well as you say, "it chaps many of our behinds", IYKWIM
> 
> Speedy recovery to you & may the sun shine on your health





> +1
> 
> And may I add that this is the loveliest turn of phrase I've seen all day.



Awwww Thank you both, so much.


----------



## devik

There seems to be a lot of mean-girl commentary in this thread lately. I'm sure I'll get flamed for saying that though. 

I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. Nobody knows anyone else's story - especially on the Internet. 

I never said to take the offer.

If you think it's a scammer then don't respond and block them, and move on. Why waste all this negative energy?


----------



## JustAgUrL

devik said:


> There seems to be a lot of mean-girl commentary in this thread lately. I'm sure I'll get flamed for saying that though.
> 
> I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. Nobody knows anyone else's story - especially on the Internet.
> 
> I never said to take the offer.
> 
> If you think it's a scammer then don't respond and block them, and move on. Why waste all this negative energy?




You may view it as mean girl'ish I view it as a good BS Meter.. 

The women in the ebay Sub-Forum, have an unrivaled ability for sniffing 
out scammers and BS Artists this comes from many years of reading these threads and helping people out. 
we have seen so many scams, it is downright scary 


and sure enough, that person who wrote about being so sick,
has been sending other sellers this same sob story from 2
different ebay ID's for many months now. 

It is a GOOD thing that somebody posted about her in this thread, 
it might help somebody else who might have thought she was telling the truth.

I will say, this is not the forum for people who have thin skin 

This is the part of the Purse Forum is to help people who have been wronged by 
scamming Buyers and Sellers 

and fact is, this is the thread that is specifically for VENTING. 

Venting by its very nature is negative. So, if you are so against negative 
commentary, then why take part in the thread designed for that? 

There are plenty of Purse Form Sub-Forums for patting one another on the 
back and for positive uplifting stories holding hands and singing Cumbauya. This however, is not that forum.


----------



## platinum_babie

devik said:


> There seems to be a lot of mean-girl commentary in this thread lately. I'm sure I'll get flamed for saying that though.
> 
> I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. Nobody knows anyone else's story - especially on the Internet.
> 
> I never said to take the offer.
> 
> If you think it's a scammer then don't respond and block them, and move on. Why waste all this negative energy?





JustAgUrL said:


> You may view it as mean girl'ish I view it as a good BS Meter..
> 
> The women in the ebay Sub-Forum, have an unrivaled ability for sniffing
> out scammers and BS Artists this comes from many years of reading these threads and helping people out.
> we have seen so many scams, it is downright scary
> 
> 
> and sure enough, that person who wrote about being so sick,
> has been sending other sellers this same sob story from 2
> different ebay ID's for many months now.
> 
> It is a GOOD thing that somebody posted about her in this thread,
> it might help somebody else who might have thought she was telling the truth.
> 
> I will say, this is not the forum for people who have thin skin
> 
> This is the part of the Purse Forum is to help people who have been wronged by
> scamming Buyers and Sellers
> 
> and fact is, this is the thread that is specifically for VENTING.
> 
> Venting by its very nature is negative. So, if you are so against negative
> commentary, then why take part in the thread designed for that?
> 
> There are plenty of Purse Form Sub-Forums for patting one another on the
> back and for positive uplifting stories holding hands and singing Cumbauya. This however, is not that forum.



I agree that the person sounds like they're BSing you with the sob story. I can't agree that you can't pat each other on the back and help each other feel better without being overly aggressive _in general._ Someone on this thread complained that a person was annoying because they asked about measurements but the measurements were posted on a picture. This was exactly what i was saying my other thread - there are pictures and there are descriptions, sometimes they match, sometimes they don't. When you want to verify things, it's a crime if the seller finds you annoying, but if you dont verify, it's your fault for not doing it. The lesson i learned was that it's better to be annoying than find yourself a victim of misjudgement. But I am digressing.

My point is, i don't believe that one should need to have thick skin to participate on this *subforum *- it's not a bully subforum...lol.  I agree this *thread * is often filled with harsh mean girl negativity for understandable reason, I mean it's about angering pet peeves, but again i don't think the whole ebay subforum should/needs to be filled with that.

Nevertheless, specifically for the sick girl sob story, i understand why there is a mean reaction (she has two accounts for harassing sellers with the same fake story - wtf?) - if it was done one time, benefit of the doubt that it's not fake, but you can still say no. Multiple times with multiple accounts after being told "no" is flatout disrespectful to the seller and, most importantly, to the system. I was surprised you didn't block them already, but then not everyone likes to use blocks (I don't like blocking) and if i were in your position, i'd also like to see how far this woman pushes this out of curiosity.


----------



## chicinthecity777

love4mom said:


> OMG! I have gotten 9 emails form this lady in the last two months! She uses two different IDs. She even sent me pictures of her Manolos. I kept politely declining. The last message came two days ago. I asked her to refrain from emailing me going forward and to respect my decision. I am hopping it is the end of her emails.





restricter said:


> Was it this pair, which by the way are NOT new and unworn?  The ID she's using here is Nelea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930557
> View attachment 2930559



Have you not blocked her already? And don't allow blocked members to contact you?


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you not blocked her already? And don't allow blocked members to contact you?




That was the first thing I did but by communicating with her, I over-rode the block.  It only works if you don't respond.  And if she doesn't switch IDs.


----------



## JustAgUrL

platinum_babie said:


> I agree that the person sounds like they're BSing you with the sob story. I can't agree that you can't pat each other on the back and help each other feel better without being overly aggressive _in general._ Someone on this thread complained that a person was annoying because they asked about measurements but the measurements were posted on a picture. This was exactly what i was saying my other thread - there are pictures and there are descriptions, sometimes they match, sometimes they don't. When you want to verify things, it's a crime if the seller finds you annoying, but if you dont verify, it's your fault for not doing it. The lesson i learned was that it's better to be annoying than find yourself a victim of misjudgement. But I am digressing.
> 
> My point is, i don't believe that one should need to have thick skin to participate on this *subforum *- it's not a bully subforum...lol.  I agree this *thread * is often filled with harsh mean girl negativity for understandable reason, I mean it's about angering pet peeves, but again i don't think the whole ebay subforum should/needs to be filled with that.
> 
> Nevertheless, specifically for the sick girl sob story, i understand why there is a mean reaction (she has two accounts for harassing sellers with the same fake story - wtf?) - if it was done one time, benefit of the doubt that it's not fake, but you can still say no. Multiple times with multiple accounts after being told "no" is flatout disrespectful to the seller and, most importantly, to the system. I was surprised you didn't block them already, but then not everyone likes to use blocks (I don't like blocking) and if i were in your position, i'd also like to see how far this woman pushes this out of curiosity.





Trust me when I say, many of us have been in that same Hot Seat you were in, 
in your thread about the MJ bag. 

and yes, sometimes some of the women here are a bit less than diplomatic 
BUT. you really have to understand where this comes from, 
and you can't get that feeling in a few months on this forum It comes from 
YEARS on this forum and the frustration that is felt when buyers or sellers 
refuse to take responsibility. 

ON your thread, you received an even number of positive to negative comments 

and the longer you are in this forum the more you will come to understand 
the frustration and the attitude of some of these members. 

You will also come to appreciate just how much these people KNOW 
and how much passion they put into helping members who come here 
after being scammed 
This however will not be learned in a few months on this forum, 
it will be learned after being here for YEARS.. 

we have seen buyers lie, cheat and steal from sellers 
we have seen sellers lie, cheat and steal from buyers. 

These however, are not even in the same ballpark.. Buyers have far more protection on ebay, than sellers. so, it is usually the seller who gets ripped off 
and after seeing so many sellers get ripped off many of us do 
sort of expect that buyers TRY a little harder to be responsible when they purchase. 

I understand what you were saying in your MJ thread and I know 
it can be a bit harsh around here, the trick is to NOT take it personally. 
and TRUST ME, I know that is hard I too have been in that HOT Seat 

BUT, know that the very same women who did not agree with you on your 
other thread, will be the same women who will come to your rescue 
when you REALLY need it the most. they will move heaven and earth 
to try to help you in ways I have seen on no other forum. 

Just understand that there are many different personalities on this 
forum, people literally from ALL OVER the WORLD, different cultures , and you just have to learn to accept that EVERYBODY is different


----------



## restricter

JustAgUrL said:


> Trust me when I say, many of us have been in that same Hot Seat you were in,
> in your thread about the MJ bag.
> 
> and yes, sometimes some of the women here are a bit less than diplomatic
> BUT. you really have to understand where this comes from,
> and you can't get that feeling in a few months on this forum It comes from
> YEARS on this forum and the frustration that is felt when buyers or sellers
> refuse to take responsibility.
> 
> ON your thread, you received an even number of positive to negative comments
> 
> and the longer you are in this forum the more you will come to understand
> the frustration and the attitude of some of these members.
> 
> You will also come to appreciate just how much these people KNOW
> and how much passion they put into helping members who come here
> after being scammed
> This however will not be learned in a few months on this forum,
> it will be learned after being here for YEARS..
> 
> we have seen buyers lie, cheat and steal from sellers
> we have seen sellers lie, cheat and steal from buyers.
> 
> These however, are not even in the same ballpark.. Buyers have far more protection on ebay, than sellers. so, it is usually the seller who gets ripped off
> and after seeing so many sellers get ripped off many of us do
> sort of expect that buyers TRY a little harder to be responsible when they purchase.
> 
> I understand what you were saying in your MJ thread and I know
> it can be a bit harsh around here, the trick is to NOT take it personally.
> and TRUST ME, I know that is hard I too have been in that HOT Seat
> 
> BUT, know that the very same women who did not agree with you on your
> other thread, will be the same women who will come to your rescue
> when you REALLY need it the most. they will move heaven and earth
> to try to help you in ways I have seen on no other forum.
> 
> Just understand that there are many different personalities on this
> forum, people literally from ALL OVER the WORLD, different cultures , and you just have to learn to accept that EVERYBODY is different





I've gotten whacked on the nose with a rolled up newspaper plenty of times in this forum.  Why am I here again?


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> I've gotten whacked on the nose with a rolled up newspaper plenty of times in this forum.  Why am I here again?




Awwww Thank you 

and boy, do I know that rolled up newspaper feeling.


----------



## love4mom

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you not blocked her already? And don't allow blocked members to contact you?



Yes, I have blocked both of her IDs some time ago. I do however, allow blocked members to contact me. I would rather be prepared in case someone decides to create another ID to buy my item.


----------



## platinum_babie

JustAgUrL said:


> Trust me when I say, many of us have been in that same Hot Seat you were in,
> in your thread about the MJ bag.
> 
> and yes, sometimes some of the women here are a bit less than diplomatic
> BUT. you really have to understand where this comes from,
> and you can't get that feeling in a few months on this forum It comes from
> YEARS on this forum and the frustration that is felt when buyers or sellers
> refuse to take responsibility.
> 
> ON your thread, you received an even number of positive to negative comments
> 
> and the longer you are in this forum the more you will come to understand
> the frustration and the attitude of some of these members.
> 
> You will also come to appreciate just how much these people KNOW
> and how much passion they put into helping members who come here
> after being scammed
> This however will not be learned in a few months on this forum,
> it will be learned after being here for YEARS..
> 
> we have seen buyers lie, cheat and steal from sellers
> we have seen sellers lie, cheat and steal from buyers.
> 
> These however, are not even in the same ballpark.. Buyers have far more protection on ebay, than sellers. so, it is usually the seller who gets ripped off
> and after seeing so many sellers get ripped off many of us do
> sort of expect that buyers TRY a little harder to be responsible when they purchase.
> 
> I understand what you were saying in your MJ thread and I know
> it can be a bit harsh around here, the trick is to NOT take it personally.
> and TRUST ME, I know that is hard I too have been in that HOT Seat
> 
> BUT, know that the very same women who did not agree with you on your
> other thread, will be the same women who will come to your rescue
> when you REALLY need it the most. they will move heaven and earth
> to try to help you in ways I have seen on no other forum.
> 
> Just understand that there are many different personalities on this
> forum, people literally from ALL OVER the WORLD, different cultures , and you just have to learn to accept that EVERYBODY is different



I don't disbelieve you when you tell me you've been attacked and felt hurt on this forum (or what you would call being in the hot seat ). I just fail to see how a group of helpful ladies who have had a lot of experience with ebay has anything to do with being mean and hurtful to people. 

Accepting people who are different is not the same as accepting being insulted. The people who attack are the people who cannot accept differences. 

I welcome suggestions and I never felt i disagreed to any suggestions. And if I do disagree I see no issues with being provided a different perspective and I'm happy to have a cordial discussion. I do take issues with people thinking that it's okay to be verbally abusive or hurtful because they might be helpful to the same person in the future when a crisis hits. 

I appreciate the immense assistance provided by the oldtimers here. Ive been on the forum for a few years and have profited from everyones experience in purse forum,  as well as profited from the great advice from all the experienced ebayers in this subforum. I simply disagree with the notion that one should need to have thick skin and be able to handle some hurtful abuse in order to receive assistance.

I do feel bad for sellers, especially  when I read things like people returning fake bags and ebay siding with buyers. I havent sold very many things and havent had many problems when i did. But like you pointed out quite nicely in the other thread, it's unfortunate a lot of sellers don't know what they're doing either. We are all here to lend a ear or shoulder and talk about our experiences and hopefully gaining a lot out of it (and I suppose some people gain from the joy of belittling others ) but taking years of frustration out on people who don't have years of experience is unfair too.

You can totally tell me, "well that's too bad,  this is how we experts dish out advice around here. If you don't want to take it then gtfo." The unfortunate part here is that you're right. Given that there are wonderful people on this forum who do give wonderful advice without being mean,  should we pull out because there are a couple of people who get off from feeling like they're above others? No probably not. It's the Internet afterall. If you want some good advice you have to sift through a lot of garbage too.


----------



## Lindsay2367

platinum_babie said:


> I don't disbelieve you when you tell me you've been attacked and felt hurt on this forum (or what you would call being in the hot seat ). I just fail to see how a group of helpful ladies who have had a lot of experience with ebay has anything to do with being mean and hurtful to people.
> 
> Accepting people who are different is not the same as accepting being insulted. The people who attack are the people who cannot accept differences.
> 
> I welcome suggestions and I never felt i disagreed to any suggestions. And if I do disagree I see no issues with being provided a different perspective and I'm happy to have a cordial discussion. I do take issues with people thinking that it's okay to be verbally abusive or hurtful because they might be helpful to the same person in the future when a crisis hits.
> 
> I appreciate the immense assistance provided by the oldtimers here. Ive been on the forum for a few years and have profited from everyones experience in purse forum,  as well as profited from the great advice from all the experienced ebayers in this subforum. I simply disagree with the notion that one should need to have thick skin and be able to handle some hurtful abuse in order to receive assistance.
> 
> I do feel bad for sellers, especially  when I read things like people returning fake bags and ebay siding with buyers. I havent sold very many things and havent had many problems when i did. But like you pointed out quite nicely in the other thread, it's unfortunate a lot of sellers don't know what they're doing either. We are all here to lend a ear or shoulder and talk about our experiences and hopefully gaining a lot out of it (and I suppose some people gain from the joy of belittling others ) but taking years of frustration out on people who don't have years of experience is unfair too.
> 
> You can totally tell me, "well that's too bad,  this is how we experts dish out advice around here. If you don't want to take it then gtfo." The unfortunate part here is that you're right. Given that there are wonderful people on this forum who do give wonderful advice without being mean,  should we pull out because there are a couple of people who get off from feeling like they're above others? No probably not. It's the Internet afterall. If you want some good advice you have to sift through a lot of garbage too.



I'm not trying to be rude or snarky, but the subject matter of this thread is people's pet peeves regarding eBay.  I'm not quite sure what you were expecting when going through this thread, but it certainly wasn't going to be a thread filled with positive affirmations.  This is a thread where people can come and feel free to vent regarding their eBay frustrations.  As you said yourself, if you don't care to listen to posters venting their frustrations, perhaps this is a thread you should refrain from visiting.

For what it's worth, people venting in this thread often provides valuable advice for others experiencing the same issues.  

Again, I'm not trying to be rude or anything.  I've learned that there are certain topics that I get riled up about on tPF, and it's best for me to avoid them if I don't like their tone or direction.  But I'm glad that there is someplace that we can post regarding our eBay frustrations, because, I know, at least for me personally, being able to vent my frustrations here prevents me from making a snarky comment to the eBay member I am frustrated with.


----------



## platinum_babie

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm not trying to be rude or snarky, but the subject matter of this thread is people's pet peeves regarding eBay.  I'm not quite sure what you were expecting when going through this thread, but it certainly wasn't going to be a thread filled with positive affirmations.  This is a thread where people can come and feel free to vent regarding their eBay frustrations.  As you said yourself, if you don't care to listen to posters venting their frustrations, perhaps this is a thread you should refrain from visiting.
> 
> For what it's worth, people venting in this thread often provides valuable advice for others experiencing the same issues.
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to be rude or anything.  I've learned that there are certain topics that I get riled up about on tPF, and it's best for me to avoid them if I don't like their tone or direction.  But I'm glad that there is someplace that we can post regarding our eBay frustrations, because, I know, at least for me personally, being able to vent my frustrations here prevents me from making a snarky comment to the eBay member I am frustrated with.



I addressed that in my previous post. I said I understood why this thread is such and should continue to be this way, IMO. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours-703361-post28243732.html 

I have vented in this thread before too 


Thank you for making the effort about not being snarky. I totally agree this thread is great and often hilarious.

I was actually responding to the comment about the forum in general but I don't deny my post is a complete digression and off topic for this thread and I do feel bad about the hijack.

Sorry guys! Keep venting! 

I hate it when the pictures don't match the listing info.... =p


----------



## Lindsay2367

platinum_babie said:


> I addressed that in my previous post. I said I understood why this thread is such. I was responding to the comment about the forum in general. I have vented in this thread before too



Ah, my apologies.  I agree with you in that it is frustrating to not be able to venture into certain topics because they (often unreasonably) become very contentious and negative.  

Again, sorry for misinterpreting your post.  It's St. Patrick's Day, I'm Irish by heritage, so I have been celebrating somewhat, so I have no doubt this contributed to my lack of reading comprehension!


----------



## platinum_babie

Lindsay2367 said:


> Ah, my apologies.  I agree with you in that it is frustrating to not be able to venture into certain topics because they (often unreasonably) become very contentious and negative.
> 
> Again, sorry for misinterpreting your post.  It's St. Patrick's Day, I'm Irish by heritage, so I have been celebrating somewhat, so I have no doubt this contributed to my lack of reading comprehension!



I totally need a drink and relax on these posts


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And don't ever trade with strangers on eBay as there is absolutely no protection. How do you even know they will send you theirs?


This thread is an example of what happens when you do a trade and trust a stranger to send you what they promised:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/scammed-out-of-2-chanel-bags-help-699901.html


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Was it this pair, which by the way are NOT new and unworn?  The ID she's using here is *nelea*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930557
> View attachment 2930559





love4mom said:


> I don't have pictures anymore, but look familiar.
> Her other ID is *jennysayswhat*
> She sent me a couple of the identical worded emails from that ID as well.



As further affirmation that the PITA who bothered restricter is the same one who bothered love4mom, here it is:

jennysayswhat  ( *Feedback Score Of* 91






)  
6 years 9 months*PA,*United States

nelea  ( *Feedback Score Of* 2 )  
7 months*PA*,United States


----------



## Asscher Cut

When the buyer doesn't pay... For an item under $10 *facepalm*


----------



## nillacobain

OK, I need this item ASAP. I place a bid, I ask if they could close the listing and sell it to me. They said OK. This is March 12th. They close the listing on the 14th arghhh and I pay within seconds.
They said item would be sent out on Monday but it's still in their possession... waiting for pick-up today. Courier tracking says it'll be delivered on the 23th. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I would have listened to my gut and go out buying it from a store!!!!!


----------



## restricter

Not a peeve:  I just got a POLITE message asking if I'd take an offer on my item.  If it hadn't been too low, I would have, just because the person used complete sentence and asked politely.


----------



## funsized

Oooh I'm glad I found this thread 

I was selling a vintage bag that I purchased last year, and clearly stated in my title & description that it was pre-loved. Pictures clearly showed some wear on the bag. Someone sent me a message and offered to BIN, even though I didn't have the option. I wanted to get rid of it though, so I agreed and ended the auction early. Right after I sent her the invoice, she says she wants to cancel the transaction because she thought it was NEW. 

In retrospect I should have hit her with an non paying buyer...oh well...lesson to self: never sell to anyone with less than 90% ratings and never end a listing early for someone who hasn't already paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

funsized said:


> *In retrospect I should have hit her with an non paying buyer...oh well...lesson to self: never sell to anyone with less than 90% ratings and never end a listing early for someone who hasn't already paid.*


LOL! That's interesting because the only buyers with less than 100% feedback are those who are also sellers. Therefore, she should have known better.


----------



## Luvbolide

restricter said:


> That's OK, I can do a variation of the Nigerian inheritance scam next.





Restricter, you are killing me...and I don't even have any vodka!  Clearly I just don't know how to do this game - I am always a buyer but when I see Best Offer, I assume we are talking 10 to 15% off.  Some of these people are a riot!  (Well, when one is reading about them online they are a riot!)


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Not a peeve:  I just got a POLITE message asking if I'd take an offer on my item.  If it hadn't been too low, I would have, just because the person used complete sentence and asked politely.



Did your psychic tell you that you were going to get a polite message with a lowball offer?


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> Did your psychic tell you that you were going to get a polite message with a lowball offer?




Lol!  No but the lawyer for my previously unknown to me and now dead (but filthy rich)great uncle who lives in Nigeria did!


----------



## restricter

Luvbolide said:


> Restricter, you are killing me...and I don't even have any vodka!  Clearly I just don't know how to do this game - I am always a buyer but when I see Best Offer, I assume we are talking 10 to 15% off.  Some of these people are a riot!  (Well, when one is reading about them online they are a riot!)




Me too.  I mean, a bargain in a department store is 50% off or more retail price but on eBay?  I'd never assume that!


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyer asks me she wants to buy my bag but can't pay until Sunday. I'm fine with that and told her that it's okay. I list the bag as a BIN and told her that she can purchase the bag through BIN and I'll hold it for her until then. She obviously had no idea that "Buy it now" does not literally mean, "buy it now." She replied back saying "I like to buy it now for $xx but I can't pay until Sunday. If I click on Buy it now I have to pay right away. I can't pay until Sunday is there another way." 

-_-;;;

My reply: "You don't need to pay right away, go ahead and purchase it through Buy it now, and I'll hold the bag for you until Sunday."

Her reply: "ok." *then clicks on the watch button*

The next day, the listing is still there and now has attracted 3 watchers. I wanted to tell her that she should go ahead and "buy" the bag through BIN and it'll sit in her account until she's ready to pay. I check her account and she has 110 feedback. How did she manage to collect this much feedback but has no idea how BIN actually works? I'm so confused.


----------



## merrydish

restricter said:


> Lol!  No but the lawyer for my previously unknown to me and now dead (but filthy rich)great uncle who lives in Nigeria did!


----------



## NANI1972

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks me she wants to buy my bag but can't pay until Sunday. I'm fine with that and told her that it's okay. I list the bag as a BIN and told her that she can purchase the bag through BIN and I'll hold it for her until then. She obviously had no idea that "Buy it now" does not literally mean, "buy it now." She replied back saying "I like to buy it now for $xx but I can't pay until Sunday. If I click on Buy it now I have to pay right away. I can't pay until Sunday is there another way."
> 
> 
> 
> -_-;;;
> 
> 
> 
> My reply: "You don't need to pay right away, go ahead and purchase it through Buy it now, and I'll hold the bag for you until Sunday."
> 
> 
> 
> Her reply: "ok." *then clicks on the watch button*
> 
> 
> 
> The next day, the listing is still there and now has attracted 3 watchers. I wanted to tell her that she should go ahead and "buy" the bag through BIN and it'll sit in her account until she's ready to pay. I check her account and she has 110 feedback. How did she manage to collect this much feedback but has no idea how BIN actually works? I'm so confused.




Are you sure your BIN is not set up for IPR? That could be why she's saying she has to pay now if she clicks on the BIN button.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Lol!  No but the lawyer for my previously unknown to me and now dead (but filthy rich)great uncle who lives in Nigeria did!



You're killing me here!


----------



## nastasja

I used BIN to pay for something March 11th. The seller had a handling time of 2 days...but only just now marked it as shipped with a tracking number, which of course, shows nothing. Seriously?


----------



## love4mom

Buyers that show absolute disregard for the item they are returning. I take care when I package any item. I warp shoes in several layers of tissue paper, make sure that the box is secure and not wobbly. Why do some people when they know the item is not going to work for them, are so careless? Through the shoes in the box without wrapping, tape over the original designer box with the shipping tape? Yes, I understand that you do not need the item, but I do. I would like to receive the item in a saleable condition. Show a little care!

I had the same issue, when I worked in retail and people treated fitting rooms like a pigsty. Threw clothes that they did not want on the floor. I was always shocked by that behavior.


----------



## devik

love4mom said:


> (snip)
> I had the same issue, when I worked in retail and people treated fitting rooms like a pigsty. Threw clothes that they did not want on the floor. I was always shocked by that behavior.




I always feel so bad for the SAs that work the dressing rooms. Putting stuff back on hangers  all day long must be a completely awful job!! (Especially bras and swimsuits! Ugh! The straps! would drive me crazy) I always feel guilty if I don't put it all back together when I'm done.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

love4mom said:


> Buyers that show absolute disregard for the item they are returning. I take care when I package any item. I warp shoes in several layers of tissue paper, make sure that the box is secure and not wobbly. Why do some people when they know the item is not going to work for them, are so careless? Through the shoes in the box without wrapping, tape over the original designer box with the shipping tape? Yes, I understand that you do not need the item, but I do. I would like to receive the item in a saleable condition. Show a little care!
> 
> I had the same issue, when I worked in retail and people treated fitting rooms like a pigsty. Threw clothes that they did not want on the floor. I was always shocked by that behavior.



Many people don't seem to know the golden rule anymore. It's sad.


----------



## squidgee

Crummy lighting when taking photos of items, specifically for professional sellers/stores. A couple of Japanese sellers I follow seriously need to adjust their lighting because it changes the color of some items, and even their white gloves end up looking yellow in the light!


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks me she wants to buy my bag but can't pay until Sunday. I'm fine with that and told her that it's okay. I list the bag as a BIN and told her that she can purchase the bag through BIN and I'll hold it for her until then. She obviously had no idea that "Buy it now" does not literally mean, "buy it now." She replied back saying "I like to buy it now for $xx but I can't pay until Sunday. If I click on Buy it now I have to pay right away. I can't pay until Sunday is there another way."
> 
> -_-;;;
> 
> My reply: "You don't need to pay right away, go ahead and purchase it through Buy it now, and I'll hold the bag for you until Sunday."
> 
> Her reply: "ok." *then clicks on the watch button*
> 
> The next day, the listing is still there and now has attracted 3 watchers. I wanted to tell her that she should go ahead and "buy" the bag through BIN and it'll sit in her account until she's ready to pay. I check her account and she has 110 feedback. How did she manage to collect this much feedback but has no idea how BIN actually works? I'm so confused.


I think that ebay may have changed the BIN button. Every BIN I've made in the last 6 months has been paid immediately, and I get the notice of payment at the same time as I get notice of the sale. It doesn't matter whether I've checked the immediate payment required button. So your buyer may be unable to buy the item until she can pay. You could raise the price high enough so no one else buys it, then send her an offer for the original amount.


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> OK, I need this item ASAP. I place a bid, I ask if they could close the listing and sell it to me. They said OK. This is March 12th. They close the listing on the 14th arghhh and I pay within seconds.
> They said item would be sent out on Monday but it's still in their possession... waiting for pick-up today. Courier tracking says it'll be delivered on the 23th. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I would have listened to my gut and go out buying it from a store!!!!!



Still non shipped


----------



## restricter

nillacobain said:


> Still non shipped



It's time to open an Item Not Received case.


----------



## missbanff

Once I sold a 100% cashmere sweater to a buyer who made a BO which I accepted. 

She receives it and promptly emails me, telling me that it is NOT a cashmere sweater because it itches her and she is NOT allergic to cashmere (listen, dumb***, there are different grades of cashmere) and that she "knows the label was re-sawn (yep, that is the word she used, folks) in the sweater because she can tell by the stitches" (whatever tf that means). 

I sold quite a bit of cashmere, and this was a cashmere sweater, dammit, but it was not an expensive brand - as I said - different grades. 

I accept returns on her dime, which would have cost a whole 2 bucks to ship back to me FC, but instead she chose to keep and nail me with a 1 in IAD - all for selling her a sweater with the correct label in it. 

Thank GOD I don't sell anymore - every day brought me closer to a murderous rampage.


----------



## alansgail

Selling online (any online site) is definitely not for the faint of heart. I've done it for many years (not so much on eBay) and wouldn't trade it for the world. 99.9% of my customers have been stellar and it's been a joy. If that wasn't the case then I would close up shop for sure.
I must say that eBay has made some very questionable choices lately and it will be interesting to see how many stay with them. Many have already left.
I do find selling online so much more lucrative than IRL selling....you have the entire world as your marketplace. What could be better than that?


----------



## restricter

I know I shouldn't have looked at the offers that were auto-declined...but I did.  Seriously?  In what universe would a seller accept an offer for 1/3 of the asking price?

Maybe I've been submitting my own best offers all wrong.  Here I've been, asking for 10 or 15% off.  I could have saved so much...nah, never mind.


----------



## JustAgUrL

restricter said:


> I know I shouldn't have looked at the offers that were auto-declined...but I did.  *Seriously?  In what universe would a seller accept an offer for 1/3 of the asking price?*
> 
> .





a Universe where people drink a LOT of Pumpkin Pie Vodka


----------



## JustAgUrL

missbanff said:


> Once I sold a 100% cashmere sweater to a buyer who made a BO which I accepted.
> 
> She receives it and promptly emails me, telling me that it is NOT a cashmere sweater because it itches her and she is NOT allergic to cashmere (listen, dumb***, there are different grades of cashmere) and that she "knows the label was re-sawn (yep, that is the word she used, folks) in the sweater because she can tell by the stitches" (whatever tf that means).
> 
> I sold quite a bit of cashmere, and this was a cashmere sweater, dammit, but it was not an expensive brand - as I said - different grades.
> 
> I accept returns on her dime, which would have cost a whole 2 bucks to ship back to me FC, but instead she chose to keep and nail me with a 1 in IAD - all for selling her a sweater with the correct label in it.
> 
> Thank GOD I don't sell anymore - every day brought me closer to a murderous rampage.





Ohhhh.. many times  I feel that way after reading some of the threads here in the ebay section


----------



## mkr

The worst thing is that you have to pick apart every word and every picture and every single detail of the listing - more than once - then get it authenticated - before you can buy it.  Then you gotta worry for a week and hope it comes, hope it looks like what you bought, and hope it's in decent shape.  Buying and selling on Ebay is stressful to say the least.

I will never sell.  I couldn't handle it.


----------



## restricter

mkr said:


> The worst thing is that you have to pick apart every word and every picture and every single detail of the listing - more than once - then get it authenticated - before you can buy it.  Then you gotta worry for a week and hope it comes, hope it looks like what you bought, and hope it's in decent shape.  Buying and selling on Ebay is stressful to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> I will never sell.  I couldn't handle it.




Selling is less stressful thanks to the great advice here and also reading posts like yours.  Just out of curiousity, what details do you tend to pick apart?  What could a seller do to ease some of your stress?


----------



## scubasue

A couple of years ago, I was home recovering from surgery so I started selling all kinds of items that were just collecting dust.  I sold a sealed pair of generic Apple headphones that come with an iPod or iPhone.   Seller won it for less than $3 with shipping. Send item and all is good in the world.  Over 3 months later, I get an email from the buyer telling me that his $3 item broke and was demanding a full refund or he would leave me negative feedback.

Well, neither happened and I reported him to ebay for threatening my 100% positive record with an absurd claim. If he had been nice and politely engaged me, I probably would have refunded him. At that point it wasn't about the dollar value, it was the principle of the point. I don't think his profile is active anymore.  I can't imagine why!


----------



## mkr

restricter said:


> Selling is less stressful thanks to the great advice here and also reading posts like yours.  Just out of curiousity, what details do you tend to pick apart?  What could a seller do to ease some of your stress?


From what I've read here, there are a lot of scams and some very not-so-nice sellers - and buyers.  It makes me nervous spending my money on Ebay.  I'm not rich but I like beautiful handbags.  I don't want to go through what some very nice people here are going through.  I'm a little new at buying on Ebay, at least for handbags, maybe I'm a little paranoid.  No one posts about the wonderful experiences they have with buyers/sellers.

As for picking the listings apart, I go over every inch of every picture with the close-up feature, I ask seller questions, I read VERY carefully.  And I made two purchases and they both arrived exactly as described and I'm very happy with them. 

And that's because I met all you fine people!:urock:


----------



## scubasue

mkr said:


> From what I've read here, there are a lot of scams and some very not-so-nice sellers - and buyers.  It makes me nervous spending my money on Ebay.  I'm not rich but I like beautiful handbags.  I don't want to go through what some very nice people here are going through.  I'm a little new at buying on Ebay, at least for handbags, maybe I'm a little paranoid.  No one posts about the wonderful experiences they have with buyers/sellers.
> 
> As for picking the listings apart, I go over every inch of every picture with the close-up feature, I ask seller questions, I read VERY carefully.  And I made two purchases and they both arrived exactly as described and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> And that's because I met all you fine people!:urock:



Unfortunately,  the saying goes you'll tell one person if you highly recommend an establishment,  but you'll tell ten people your horror story and why you shouldn't frequent such establishment.


----------



## missbanff

mkr said:


> From what I've read here, there are a lot of scams and some very not-so-nice sellers - and buyers.  It makes me nervous spending my money on Ebay.  I'm not rich but I like beautiful handbags.  I don't want to go through what some very nice people here are going through.  I'm a little new at buying on Ebay, at least for handbags, maybe I'm a little paranoid.  No one posts about the wonderful experiences they have with buyers/sellers.
> 
> As for picking the listings apart, I go over every inch of every picture with the close-up feature, I ask seller questions, I read VERY carefully.  And I made two purchases and they both arrived exactly as described and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> And that's because I met all you fine people!:urock:



There are deals to be had on eBay once you know the ropes. I'm both a buyer and (former) seller. Being a seller for 5 years has also helped me to become a better buyer.

I had no problem with questions, depending on how they are asked. But curt questions asked about something that was clearly described in the listing automatically added you to my BBL. Messages telling me I will never get my asking price = BBL. Messages telling me how to run my store = BBL. Polite questions - I ALWAYS answered them. 

The majority of my buyers were polite enough; a small amount very super duper sweet; a small amount were awful in every way. Unfortunately, the way eBay is set up now - that small amount that were awful can ruin a small seller's business.


----------



## mkr

Wow and I thought messaging the seller was for asking questions about the item I want to purchase!  I'm always polite and use my pleases and thank yous - but I usually ask every potential seller a question.  If they don't answer I don't buy the item. 

I did ask a seller for more pics of a Gucci bag, mainly more of the inside and the serial number.  He sent them but they weren't of the bag I wanted.  The bag I wanted was brown and he sent me pics of a black bag.  I didn't buy it.


----------



## missbanff

mkr said:


> *Wow and I thought messaging the seller was for asking questions about the item I want to purchase!  I'm always polite and use my pleases and thank yous - but I usually ask every potential seller a question.  If they don't answer I don't buy the item.
> *
> I did ask a seller for more pics of a Gucci bag, mainly more of the inside and the serial number.  He sent them but they weren't of the bag I wanted.  The bag I wanted was brown and he sent me pics of a black bag.  I didn't buy it.



LOL Oh gosh - the messages I got as a seller - let's just say there are a lot of unusual people out there - 

You got it right, if a seller won't answer you, move on. You will find another. And you sound like a buyer I would have liked to have .


----------



## mkr

missbanff said:


> LOL Oh gosh - the messages I got as a seller - let's just say there are a lot of unusual people out there -
> 
> You got it right, if a seller won't answer you, move on. You will find another. And you sound like a buyer I would have liked to have .



Aww shucks

I really wanted that bag though.  For like 3 years.  I was devastated.  Still not over it.


----------



## JustAgUrL

mkr said:


> Wow and I thought messaging the seller was for asking questions about the item I want to purchase!  I'm always polite and use my pleases and thank yous - but I usually ask every potential seller a question.  If they don't answer I don't buy the item.
> 
> I did ask a seller for more pics of a Gucci bag, mainly more of the inside and the serial number.  He sent them but they weren't of the bag I wanted.  The bag I wanted was brown and he sent me pics of a black bag.  I didn't buy it.




You would think that this is how most people conduct themselves.. 

I found it shocking that people would send me curt, rude messages.. 

when I am asking a seller a question I sort of view it as a sort of 
process like hiring.. 
I like to treat people the way I like to be treated. 

I will write something along these lines: 

*Hello Dear Sellers Name

I was wondering, would you be willing to ship this item to Sweden? 

Thank you for your help on this. 

Cheers,

Jag / (My REAL name) 

*

or, something like this 

when I was selling a lot more, I would get messages such as.. 

* Will you ship to America? *

that is it, no please, or thank you. No greeting.. UUgghh, I just find that a bit too  short, and not very polite.


----------



## alansgail

JustAgUrL said:


> You would think that this is how most people conduct themselves..
> 
> I found it shocking that people would send me curt, rude messages..
> 
> when I am asking a seller a question I sort of view it as a sort of
> process like hiring..
> I like to treat people the way I like to be treated.
> 
> I will write something along these lines:
> 
> *Hello Dear Sellers Name
> 
> I was wondering, would you be willing to ship this item to Sweden?
> 
> Thank you for your help on this.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jag / (My REAL name)
> 
> *
> 
> or, something like this
> 
> when I was selling a lot more, I would get messages such as..
> 
> * Will you ship to America? *
> 
> that is it, no please, or thank you. No greeting.. UUgghh, I just find that a bit too  short, and not very polite.


I don't mind when people leave out a please or a thank you as long as they're interested in purchasing my item.....I'm not running a finishing school, I'm selling goods online
It's also very important to consider the amount of people who now shop and purchase from their mobile phones. Never assume that what you see on your computer is what the buyer sees on their mobile phone. That's the reason for a lot of disconnect between buyer and seller.


----------



## whateve

mkr said:


> From what I've read here, there are a lot of scams and some very not-so-nice sellers - and buyers.  It makes me nervous spending my money on Ebay.  I'm not rich but I like beautiful handbags.  I don't want to go through what some very nice people here are going through.  I'm a little new at buying on Ebay, at least for handbags, maybe I'm a little paranoid.  No one posts about the wonderful experiences they have with buyers/sellers.
> 
> As for picking the listings apart, I go over every inch of every picture with the close-up feature, I ask seller questions, I read VERY carefully.  And I made two purchases and they both arrived exactly as described and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> And that's because I met all you fine people!:urock:


I have had some wonderful experiences with buyers and sellers. Several buyers have sent me personal messages telling me how happy they are with their purchases. One buyer I sold to before Christmas sent me a Christmas card. I had a buyer ask me if I would hold an item for her for nearly two weeks. She was very polite and seemed sincere so I did. When I relisted it for her, she bought it just like she said she would. When she received it, she sent me a message thanking me for saving it for her and telling me how much she loved it. 

Whenever I have had a seller go above and beyond, I usually send them a personal note telling them how much I appreciate the care they took.

Once we hired a small company to paint our house. Before they started, I must have asked them 10 times if they were going to clean up after themselves. The owner couldn't understand why I asked so many times. After the job was done, they cleaned up just like promised. We were surprised because we have dealt with so many people who don't do what they say, that we've come to expect it. That's how I feel about ebay. I never expect things to go smoothly.


----------



## vinbenphon1

whateve said:


> I have had some wonderful experiences with buyers and sellers. Several buyers have sent me personal messages telling me how happy they are with their purchases. One buyer I sold to before Christmas sent me a Christmas card. I had a buyer ask me if I would hold an item for her for nearly two weeks. She was very polite and seemed sincere so I did. When I relisted it for her, she bought it just like she said she would. When she received it, she sent me a message thanking me for saving it for her and telling me how much she loved it.
> 
> Whenever I have had a seller go above and beyond, I usually send them a personal note telling them how much I appreciate the care they took.
> 
> Once we hired a small company to paint our house. Before they started, I must have asked them 10 times if they were going to clean up after themselves. The owner couldn't understand why I asked so many times. After the job was done, they cleaned up just like promised. We were surprised because we have dealt with so many people who don't do what they say, that we've come to expect it. That's how I feel about ebay. I never expect things to go smoothly.



I've had similar experiences as you whateve

I had an enthusiastic buyer once (at first she acted a little like a stalker) but she just really really wanted my bag. She didn't have enough $$$ but asked me to hold off re-listing so she could get some more funds. Which I did, and she then contacted me and said she had the $$$ and bought it within 5 minutes of me re-listing it. My most recent buyer sent me a personal thank you email and let me know that she really loved the bag before she left her FB.

As a buyer I have asked a seller to go above and beyond and luckily she did. I even offered to compensate her for her troubles, which she agreed and her quote was extremely reasonable to me for her extra effort. The bag I bought was so amazing and I was so thankful to the seller that I sent her a huge thank you email as well as awesome FB. 

fingers crossed that my good experiences continue


----------



## mkr

That's nice to hear.  Maybe someone could start a thread about the good things that happen on Ebay.


----------



## whateve

I am so upset. I won a rare bag I've wanted for a long time. The seller sent me another bag. I know someone else got my bag. The seller only answers messages during business hours so I have to wait until tomorrow for a response. I doubt they will be able to retrieve the bag I ordered. I didn't bid on a bag of the same style because I knew I was getting this one. DH told me before I bought it that something would go wrong.

I know people make mistakes but in this case I blame that the seller has minimal descriptions and uses the same basic title for his listings, so no wonder he couldn't figure out which bag went to which buyer.


----------



## vinbenphon1

whateve said:


> I am so upset. I won a rare bag I've wanted for a long time. The seller sent me another bag. I know someone else got my bag. The seller only answers messages during business hours so I have to wait until tomorrow for a response. I doubt they will be able to retrieve the bag I ordered. I didn't bid on a bag of the same style because I knew I was getting this one. DH told me before I bought it that something would go wrong.
> 
> I know people make mistakes but in this case I blame that the seller has minimal descriptions and uses the same basic title for his listings, so no wonder he couldn't figure out which bag went to which buyer.



I hope this gets sorted out for you whateve don't panic yet, the other buyer probably doesn't even know what your bag is and is feeling exactly the same as you. Keep us updated though


----------



## whateve

vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope this gets sorted out for you whateve don't panic yet, the other buyer probably doesn't even know what your bag is and is feeling exactly the same as you. Keep us updated though


Thanks for the support. I sure hope you're right.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I am so upset. I won a rare bag I've wanted for a long time. The seller sent me another bag. I know someone else got my bag. The seller only answers messages during business hours so I have to wait until tomorrow for a response. I doubt they will be able to retrieve the bag I ordered. I didn't bid on a bag of the same style because I knew I was getting this one. DH told me before I bought it that something would go wrong.
> 
> I know people make mistakes but in this case I blame that the seller has minimal descriptions and uses the same basic title for his listings, so no wonder he couldn't figure out which bag went to which buyer.





vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope this gets sorted out for you whateve don't panic yet, the other buyer probably doesn't even know what your bag is and is feeling exactly the same as you. Keep us updated though





whateve said:


> Thanks for the support. I sure hope you're right.


This is one of those cases where if ebay didn't anonymize the IDs of buyers, you could contact the other buyer and make the trade.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This is one of those cases where if ebay didn't anonymize the IDs of buyers, you could contact the other buyer and make the trade.


The other buyer isn't a newbie, she has feedback of 287. She got hers for the minimum bid. She has no obligation to trade and may not want to once she sees what she got.

I've been looking for this style for over a year.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I am so upset. I won a rare bag I've wanted for a long time. The seller sent me another bag. I know someone else got my bag. The seller only answers messages during business hours so I have to wait until tomorrow for a response. I doubt they will be able to retrieve the bag I ordered. I didn't bid on a bag of the same style because I knew I was getting this one. DH told me before I bought it that something would go wrong.
> 
> I know people make mistakes but in this case I blame that the seller has minimal descriptions and uses the same basic title for his listings, so no wonder he couldn't figure out which bag went to which buyer.





BeenBurned said:


> This is one of those cases where if ebay didn't anonymize the IDs of buyers, you could contact the other buyer and make the trade.


The seller asked me to send it back and then she'll reimburse me for shipping. She hasn't heard from the other buyer yet. Is there anything I should do to protect myself? It's not very much money; it will cost me about $10 to send it back.


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

whateve said:


> The seller asked me to send it back and then she'll reimburse me for shipping. She hasn't heard from the other buyer yet. Is there anything I should do to protect myself? It's not very much money; it will cost me about $10 to send it back.



Are you messaging each other through eBay?  If any problems arise, eBay can look back at the emails you exchanged.


----------



## whateve

Jennie's Aunt said:


> Are you messaging each other through eBay?  If any problems arise, eBay can look back at the emails you exchanged.


Thanks! Yes, we are. I wish I could print the label through ebay. I used Paypal multi-order shipping as the next best thing. The seller is going to lose money on this. Between her original postage, the return postage and the postage to send it back to me, it's more than the price of the purse! She said the other buyer is returning hers! So I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The seller asked me to send it back and then she'll reimburse me for shipping. She hasn't heard from the other buyer yet. Is there anything I should do to protect myself? It's not very much money; it will cost me about $10 to send it back.


My guess is that it's probably an honest mistake, one that many sellers have probably made at least once. I made an error once and both buyers eventually sent the wrong items back to me and I resent them their correct one. It protects me in the event of any type of claim because I have evidence of sending, receiving back and resending. 

I do think the seller is doing the right thing in requesting the bag be sent back to her. There have been cases where the buyers try to do the swap themselves and one of them decides not to send the item to the other and the dishonest buyer keeps both and the other buyer gets nothing.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that it's probably an honest mistake, one that many sellers have probably made at least once. I made an error once and both buyers eventually sent the wrong items back to me and I resent them their correct one. It protects me in the event of any type of claim because I have evidence of sending, receiving back and resending.
> 
> I do think the seller is doing the right thing in requesting the bag be sent back to her. There have been cases where the buyers try to do the swap themselves and one of them decides not to send the item to the other and the dishonest buyer keeps both and the other buyer gets nothing.


Thanks! I'm sure it is an honest mistake. She is a big seller. I wonder if this is the first time it has happened to her. When I get ready to package an item, I put the listing on my computer so I know I'm packing the right one and I complete packing and labeling it before I start on the next.

She isn't going to have any profit at all from either of these sales now.


----------



## whateve

Here's a happy story: I just had a buyer come back and buy an item from me for the third time. She bought her first item when she wasn't even an ebay member. She used guest checkout then. Just proof that a zero feedback buyer isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## BritAbroad

whateve said:


> Here's a happy story: I just had a buyer come back and buy an item from me for the third time. She bought her first item when she wasn't even an ebay member. She used guest checkout then. Just proof that a zero feedback buyer isn't necessarily a bad thing.



I had a new buyer with 0 feedback purchase an item from me and she was wonderful, I was nervous but it was flawless and positive. 
However, I'm currently dealing with a buyer who has respectable feedback and it's been a nightmare, my first ever issue in over a decade of selling. The buyer is manipulative and passive aggressive and ebay will offer me no protection. I have sold over $30,000 of items on ebay and once my current items end I will never sell on ebay again. I'm bewildered at the lack of support ebay gives sellers. The buyer is always right, even when they lie and manipulate


----------



## anthrosphere

When a buyer tells you that she wants the item, but wanted to wait for xx days to buy it. But ends up not buying it anyway. Sorry, but if you're going to waste my time like that, you're going on my block list. I don't want to deal with time wasters like you anymore. 

Thankfully another buyer swooped in and bought the bag. I just hope she likes it.


----------



## merrydish

BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that it's probably an honest mistake, one that many sellers have probably made at least once. I made an error once and both buyers eventually sent the wrong items back to me and I resent them their correct one. It protects me in the event of any type of claim because I have evidence of sending, receiving back and resending.
> 
> I do think the seller is doing the right thing in requesting the bag be sent back to her. There have been cases where the buyers try to do the swap themselves and one of them decides not to send the item to the other and the dishonest buyer keeps both and the other buyer gets nothing.



Totally agree. Could not have said it better!


----------



## whateve

Here's another happy story. I made an offer on something Sunday night, the seller accepted and shipped it the next morning (free shipping). It made it all the way across country (I know the seller didn't have anything to do with the speed of the post office) and was delivered to me today, Wednesday. It is just as described. Everything went perfect. Happy stories are kind of boring, aren't they?


----------



## mkr

whateve said:


> Here's another happy story. I made an offer on something Sunday night, the seller accepted and shipped it the next morning (free shipping). It made it all the way across country (I know the seller didn't have anything to do with the speed of the post office) and was delivered to me today, Wednesday. It is just as described. Everything went perfect. Happy stories are kind of boring, aren't they?


I wouldn't say they're boring, just less dramatic.  Hearing these stories actually makes me feel a little better about buying on Ebay.  

Not everybody is a big fat jerk!


----------



## etoile_30

Oh man! First time this has ever happened to me but I have been watching these gorgeous Louboutins on eBay for days, placed a bid and was surprised to find the price didn't really fly up towards closing time but the title was really poor so a lot of people maybe weren't finding them. Anyway to my delight the auction ended and I paid straightaway - pleasantly surprised by the price I paid (about 40% less than RRP on lightly used). Anyway no sooner had I got all my confirmation emails from eBay than I got a message from the seller stating she "forgot to end the item, sorry". My gut says she just did not get the price she wanted. I'm so disappointed! I'm sure getting a refund won't be a problem but it's simply not good enough! 

This ever happen to you ladies?


----------



## nastasja

etoile_30 said:


> This ever happen to you ladies?




Just happened to me last week! I paid within 2 minutes of the auction ending. Seller refunded me two whole days later without communication and I got a "order cancelled" email from eBay. She already had sketchy feedback but I figured I'd take my chances since it wasn't very expensive. But it's still super annoying as I really wanted what I won!


----------



## etoile_30

killerlife said:


> Just happened to me last week! I paid within 2 minutes of the auction ending. Seller refunded me two whole days later without communication and I got a "order cancelled" email from eBay. She already had sketchy feedback but I figured I'd take my chances since it wasn't very expensive. But it's still super annoying as I really wanted what I won!




Arrrrg! I feel you there! Sometimes we can spend hours hunting for something and to be let down is a huge disappointment. Did you leave feedback? I'm toying with a neutral? But I've never left anything but good before!


----------



## whateve

etoile_30 said:


> Oh man! First time this has ever happened to me but I have been watching these gorgeous Louboutins on eBay for days, placed a bid and was surprised to find the price didn't really fly up towards closing time but the title was really poor so a lot of people maybe weren't finding them. Anyway to my delight the auction ended and I paid straightaway - pleasantly surprised by the price I paid (about 40% less than RRP on lightly used). Anyway no sooner had I got all my confirmation emails from eBay than I got a message from the seller stating she "forgot to end the item, sorry". My gut says she just did not get the price she wanted. I'm so disappointed! I'm sure getting a refund won't be a problem but it's simply not good enough!
> 
> This ever happen to you ladies?


It has happened to me. Every time I win an auction at a steal, I hold my breath until I get that shipping confirmation.


----------



## whateve

I've mentioned this before, but it really annoys me when the first picture is of the back of the bag. Does the seller really not know which part is the front?


----------



## nastasja

etoile_30 said:


> Arrrrg! I feel you there! Sometimes we can spend hours hunting for something and to be let down is a huge disappointment. Did you leave feedback? I'm toying with a neutral? But I've never left anything but good before!



I haven't yet, but I'm also considering. I've never left negative feedback either...I guess because I'm the type of person who gets over things easily. But I'll see how I feel towards the end of the 2 months where I'm still able to leave feedback LOL.


----------



## etoile_30

whateve said:


> It has happened to me. Every time I win an auction at a steal, I hold my breath until I get that shipping confirmation.



It must be so disheartening. I guess I've been lucky in the past.



whateve said:


> I've mentioned this before, but it really annoys me when the first picture is of the back of the bag. Does the seller really not know which part is the front?



 that gets me too.


----------



## NANI1972

It's really so annoying when a potential buyer wants you to "price match" what "similar" items have sold for, when your NWT item is already priced way below retail. Especially when they are a seller them selves.


----------



## LemonBrulee

I got a new woc. It didn't come in a box which the listing stated but the dust bag was full of lint and reeked of perfume. Ok, perfume aside.... would it have killed the seller to run a lint roller over the dust bag??


----------



## Jacer

Buyers who don't understand the sentence " I only ship to ebay confirmed addresses"

After buying, demanding I send it to another name and address. And when I politely point out that I only ship to listed names and addresses, I get a page message about how horrible of a seller I am for not being accommodating to her. Literately 3 messages bag to back. 

Sorry for the small vent.


----------



## etoile_30

killerlife said:


> I haven't yet, but I'm also considering. I've never left negative feedback either...I guess because I'm the type of person who gets over things easily. But I'll see how I feel towards the end of the 2 months where I'm still able to leave feedback LOL.




LOL I know what you mean. I was thinking I might wait a while and see if the seller relists the shoes!


----------



## Sarah03

NON PAYING BIDDERS!  I know this isn't new, but jeez Louise don't bid if you don't want to pay. 

1. Bidder wins purse. 2 hours after the auction close I get a message that they want to cancel. Fine, I'm feeling generous- so I send a cancellation. 2 days later, the buyer hasn't agreed to the cancellation, hasn't paid, and didn't respond to my polite reminder that they must agree to the cancellation. 

2. I have 3 other auctions with no payment yet. I send polite reminders. I get a response from one saying "I'll pay on Friday."  In my listing it states "Payment is due within 48 hours of auction end."  Sigh.

So I know I can file NPB against the 3 who haven't paid, but can I file NPB against the pending cancellation?  I'm so very annoyed. 

I'm listing BIN from now on. Ugh.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> NON PAYING BIDDERS!  I know this isn't new, but jeez Louise don't bid if you don't want to pay.
> 
> 1. Bidder wins purse. 2 hours after the auction close I get a message that they want to cancel. Fine, I'm feeling generous- so I send a cancellation. 2 days later, the buyer hasn't agreed to the cancellation, hasn't paid, and didn't respond to my polite reminder that they must agree to the cancellation.
> 
> 2. I have 3 other auctions with no payment yet. I send polite reminders. I get a response from one saying "I'll pay on Friday."  In my listing it states "Payment is due within 48 hours of auction end."  Sigh.
> 
> So I know I can file NPB against the 3 who haven't paid, but can I file NPB against the pending cancellation?  I'm so very annoyed.
> 
> I'm listing BIN from now on. Ugh.


I hate auctions for this reason and others. I think auctions attract the worse buyers. They are more likely to complain after the sale.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I hate auctions for this reason and others. I think auctions attract the worse buyers. They are more likely to complain after the sale.




That is the truth!  I've been lucky until now with auctions. 

On the bright side, 3 of my 7 buyers have been fantastic!


----------



## whateve

Another happy story: My buyer who bought from me for a third time sent me another hand-written thank you note!


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> Another happy story: My buyer who bought from me for a third time sent me another hand-written thank you note!




damn, that is kickin' it Old School 

I wish I was that organized, I can never even manage to get my Christmas cards sent to people I LOVE, much less HANDWRITE a note 
That is probably for the better, my handwriting is horrific 


I think it is so lovely when a buyer takes time to do something like that. 
I sometimes send them a message telling them how much I love the item.


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> damn, that is kickin' it Old School
> 
> I wish I was that organized, I can never even manage to get my Christmas cards sent to people I LOVE, much less HANDWRITE a note
> That is probably for the better, my handwriting is horrific
> 
> 
> I think it is so lovely when a buyer takes time to do something like that.
> I sometimes send them a message telling them how much I love the item.


She sent me a Christmas card too! It was very nice of her but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to respond in kind. The last time, I sent her a response in an ebay message.


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> She sent me a Christmas card too! It was very nice of her but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to respond in kind. The last time, I sent her a response in an ebay message.





HHmm That is a GOOD question.  I wonder if Miss Manners would know what to do?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

My bone is more with ebay/paypal. Why isn't there an easier way for buyers to correct the address after they submit payment. At least once a month I have a buyer email and ask if they can ship to a different address. Sometimes it's as small as adding the apt number or for whatever reason they choose an old address.


----------



## whateve

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My bone is more with ebay/paypal. Why isn't there an easier way for buyers to correct the address after they submit payment. At least once a month I have a buyer email and ask if they can ship to a different address. Sometimes it's as small as adding the apt number or for whatever reason they choose an old address.


Yes! I don't see why they shouldn't be able to log into Paypal and change the address.


----------



## BookWriter

Okay, I'll add happy stories too. I've been a buyer on eBay since 1997. Yeah, they had computers back then (though we had to wind up the squirrels to keep 'em running....). I have a 1000+ rating (100%) and have had, in all that time, maybe three or five bad sellers. Granted I read seller feedback before bidding/buying. I run their IDs through the databases here (more recently). But overall I've been more than satisfied with 99% of what I've bought. Sellers are for the most part pleasant and decent. Item are for the most part, as described (allowing for personal preferences). 

I recently took a chance on a (0) rated seller who listed a vintage Chanel bag (yeah, some of you are cringing). But she was across the state from me (not that long of a drive--Florida is a narrow state) and she communicated well, answering my questions thoroughly and thoughtfully. I felt comfortable if not confident. The bag arrived, well packed, in quick order and was dang near perfect for a 30 year old vintage evening bag. And it was authentic. 

From this buyer's perspective, communication means a lot. There was another vintage Chanel just this week I really wanted to bid on. But the seller didn't answer any of my three queries for even the bag's dimensions. So I let it pass.


----------



## simplyhappy

BookWriter said:


> Okay, I'll add happy stories too. I've been a buyer on eBay since 1997. Yeah, they had computers back then (though we had to wind up the squirrels to keep 'em running....). I have a 1000+ rating (100%) and have had, in all that time, maybe three or five bad sellers. Granted I read seller feedback before bidding/buying. I run their IDs through the databases here (more recently). But overall I've been more than satisfied with 99% of what I've bought. Sellers are for the most part pleasant and decent. Item are for the most part, as described (allowing for personal preferences).
> 
> I recently took a chance on a (0) rated seller who listed a vintage Chanel bag (yeah, some of you are cringing). But she was across the state from me (not that long of a drive--Florida is a narrow state) and she communicated well, answering my questions thoroughly and thoughtfully. I felt comfortable if not confident. The bag arrived, well packed, in quick order and was dang near perfect for a 30 year old vintage evening bag. And it was authentic.
> 
> From this buyer's perspective, communication means a lot. There was another vintage Chanel just this week I really wanted to bid on. But the seller didn't answer any of my three queries for even the bag's dimensions. So I let it pass.




Wow that was certainly a big risk on your part with the Chanel bag. Congrats lady!!    I think the communication prior to bidding does tell you a lot about what to expect. Even when I really don't want to respond to some questions, I end up doing it.

I don't think I was on eBay in '97, but I was on AOL, dial up - no phone calls in or out.


----------



## MDM

LemonBrulee said:


> I got a new woc. It didn't come in a box which the listing stated but the dust bag was full of lint and reeked of perfume. Ok, perfume aside.... would it have killed the seller to run a lint roller over the dust bag??



My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.  Luckily, the shoes were fine.  I did drop an email to the seller, I couldn't resist.


----------



## nastasja

MDM said:


> My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.




Yuck! That's ridiculous.


----------



## LemonBrulee

MDM said:


> My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.  Luckily, the shoes were fine.  I did drop an email to the seller, I couldn't resist.




Geez Louise that's nasty! Good thing you don't have an allergy to pet hair!!!!!!!! I hope you got them at a GREAT price. Gross, gross, gross. I'm curious to know if they respond


----------



## JustAgUrL

MDM said:


> My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.  Luckily, the shoes were fine.  I did drop an email to the seller, I couldn't resist.





Ohhhh my god, that is disgusting!!!! 

Do people not own lint rollers anymore?


----------



## JustAgUrL

LemonBrulee said:


> Geez Louise that's nasty! Good thing you don't have an allergy to pet hair!!!!!!!! I hope you got them at a GREAT price. Gross, gross, gross. I'm curious to know if they respond




me too, the curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Nikki_

MDM said:


> My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.  Luckily, the shoes were fine.  I did drop an email to the seller, I couldn't resist.



Oh my!


----------



## mkr




----------



## MDM

LemonBrulee said:


> Geez Louise that's nasty! Good thing you don't have an allergy to pet hair!!!!!!!! I hope you got them at a GREAT price. Gross, gross, gross. I'm curious to know if they respond





JustAgUrL said:


> me too, the curiosity is killing me&#8230;.




Seller was very apologetic and thanked me for bringing it up.  Also, assured me that she tried her best, but couldn't get all the hair out.  

I've had more than my fair share of nightmare sellers; so in the scheme of things, this just gave me a big laugh.  I was just relieved that the shoes were as described and yes, got a great deal.  I even left her + feedback.


----------



## mkr

So there used to be MORE hair?  Well it's only on the bag.  Can we see your pretty shoes please?


----------



## MDM

mkr said:


> So there used to be MORE hair?  Well it's only on the bag.  Can we see your pretty shoes please?



I guess so, I don't want to think what it used to look like (before she tried cleaning it). 

The ones on my avi, or the ones that were inside the hairy bag?


----------



## mkr

MDM said:


> I guess so, I don't want to think what it used to look like (before she tried cleaning it).
> 
> The ones on my avi, or the ones that were inside the hairy bag?


Hairy bag shoes please.  I love Louboutins.  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I am so upset. I won a rare bag I've wanted for a long time. The seller sent me another bag. I know someone else got my bag. The seller only answers messages during business hours so I have to wait until tomorrow for a response. I doubt they will be able to retrieve the bag I ordered. I didn't bid on a bag of the same style because I knew I was getting this one. DH told me before I bought it that something would go wrong.
> 
> I know people make mistakes but in this case I blame that the seller has minimal descriptions and uses the same basic title for his listings, so no wonder he couldn't figure out which bag went to which buyer.





whateve said:


> The seller asked me to send it back and then she'll reimburse me for shipping. She hasn't heard from the other buyer yet. Is there anything I should do to protect myself? It's not very much money; it will cost me about $10 to send it back.


My story has a happy ending! Last week my seller got back the wrong purse and refunded the return shipping cost. Then I was worried that she would never send the correct purse and even if she gave me a full refund, I'd be out the return shipping. But today, the correct purse arrived!


----------



## Sarah03

MDM said:


> My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.  Luckily, the shoes were fine.  I did drop an email to the seller, I couldn't resist.




Ewww!!



An unrelated comment- the shoes in your avatar are sooo pretty


----------



## whateve

MDM said:


> My Louboutin bag didn't reek of perfume, but look how it arrived!.  Luckily, the shoes were fine.  I did drop an email to the seller, I couldn't resist.


I got a purse today that looked very clean, until I decided to pull out the lining. There was animal hair like this all over. I wonder how animal hair gets inside a bag.


----------



## pursecrzy

whateve said:


> I got a purse today that looked very clean, until I decided to pull out the lining. There was animal hair like this all over. I wonder how animal hair gets inside a bag.



Some people carry their pets in their bags. Purse dogs.


----------



## Jacer

I got a funny buyer today - wrote me saying how I listed a pair of flats totally wrong as a size 41 EU was not a size 10/11 in US but a size 7. 

I'm hitting my head for a good 5 mins - trying to figure out how a EU size 41 can be a size 7 US. 

I politely point out that its imposable for a size 41 EU to be a size 7 US - after 3 messages saying I was crazy and they would eat the shoes if it was a size 10/11 US and that EU size 41 was a 7, the buyer states " these must be women's shoes then because I'm a standard size 11." With a photo of the flats next to a mens size 11 shoes. 

I'm at a lost for a moment - double check my listing and yes I did list them correctly - 

These were women's shoes and I listed it as such. Listing is in the right category and the right size is listed in the details. 

After 3 messages back to back of saying how I'm wrong, I can only laugh a little. 

I nicely point this out with a screenshot of the listing with the information highlighted. 

I just get back a quick " you should have mentioned these were women's in the description" 

I guess I will be from now on.....


----------



## squidgee

Jacer said:


> I just get back a quick " you should have mentioned these were women's in the description"




Some people...


----------



## JetSetGo!

"is this item new" 

Well, since the listing says "NWT" in the title, the condition says "New with Tags" and the top of the descriptions says "Brand New with Tags", Ummmm.... yes. It's new... With tags.


----------



## whateve

JetSetGo! said:


> "is this item new"
> 
> Well, since the listing says "NWT" in the title, the condition says "New with Tags" and the top of the descriptions says "Brand New with Tags", Ummmm.... yes. It's new... With tags.


I can see myself asking that question having bought a "new with tags" item that was dirty, used and missing the tags!


----------



## JetSetGo!

whateve said:


> I can see myself asking that question having bought a "new with tags" item that was dirty, used and missing the tags!



Well, that gives me some hope that people are asking for good reason! Ha!


----------



## JustAgUrL

sellers who list shoes and then use Artistic Photos of the shoes, 
instead of GOOD clear photos of the angles that are needed&#8230; 

Pics of the top&#8230; 
the bottom, camera angled down at the shoes.. 
Shoes crisscrossed on one another&#8230; 

BUT&#8230; NO FREAKING Side Profile View&#8230;. :censor:


then of course, they also forget to include the heel measurement
on top of that&#8230;. 


Ebay and Porn&#8230; the only 2 businesses where any idiot with a computer and an internet connection can start a business&#8230;.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

JetSetGo! said:


> "is this item new"
> 
> Well, since the listing says "NWT" in the title, the condition says "New with Tags" and the top of the descriptions says "Brand New with Tags", Ummmm.... yes. It's new... With tags.




This one drives me nuts!!! Sometimes I literally say please see auction details. I know I could just say yes but what was the point of me mentioning it 3x if your still gonna ask me. My answer isn't going to change and I can only imagine a dishonest or deceptive sellers answer is going to change either. 

Read the listing and then ask me questions if I've failed to address something.


----------



## BookWriter

sunnysideup8283 said:


> This one drives me nuts!!! Sometimes I literally say please see auction details. I know I could just say yes but what was the point of me mentioning it 3x if your still gonna ask me. My answer isn't going to change and I can only imagine a dishonest or deceptive sellers answer is going to change either.
> 
> Read the listing and then ask me questions if I've failed to address something.



As someone who is only a buyer on eBay, I'm pretty good at sussing out the data I need on an item. I look in the usual places (let's say for example, on a purse listing, the length/width being in the length/width boxed area on top) but also check description when that boxed area isn't filled in.

What I've found recently, however, is the eBay MOBILE doesn't always show all the information. IMHO the mobile app is still a work in progress. I've seen gaps of data missing on the mobile listing when compared to the computer listing. (In reverse, I've had photos that refuse to load when I view a listing on my computer, but load just peachy on my cell. Go figure... gotta love technology...)


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BookWriter said:


> As someone who is only a buyer on eBay, I'm pretty good at sussing out the data I need on an item. I look in the usual places (let's say for example, on a purse listing, the length/width being in the length/width boxed area on top) but also check description when that boxed area isn't filled in.
> 
> 
> 
> What I've found recently, however, is the eBay MOBILE doesn't always show all the information. IMHO the mobile app is still a work in progress. I've seen gaps of data missing on the mobile listing when compared to the computer listing. (In reverse, I've had photos that refuse to load when I view a listing on my computer, but load just peachy on my cell. Go figure... gotta love technology...)




Hmm I don't buy very often like maybe 1x a year so I didn't even consider how the mobile act might be "missing" info. 

Fair point about about the technological issues.


----------



## whateve

BookWriter said:


> As someone who is only a buyer on eBay, I'm pretty good at sussing out the data I need on an item. I look in the usual places (let's say for example, on a purse listing, the length/width being in the length/width boxed area on top) but also check description when that boxed area isn't filled in.
> 
> What I've found recently, however, is the eBay MOBILE doesn't always show all the information. IMHO the mobile app is still a work in progress. I've seen gaps of data missing on the mobile listing when compared to the computer listing. (In reverse, I've had photos that refuse to load when I view a listing on my computer, but load just peachy on my cell. Go figure... gotta love technology...)


I know this is true. I've had several requests for measurements when they are in the item specifics section. Now I try to remember to put them in the description as well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JustAgUrL said:


> sellers who list shoes and then use Artistic Photos of the shoes,
> instead of GOOD clear photos of the angles that are needed
> 
> Pics of the top
> the bottom, camera angled down at the shoes..
> Shoes crisscrossed on one another
> 
> BUT NO FREAKING Side Profile View. :censor:
> 
> 
> then of course, they also forget to include the heel measurement
> on top of that.
> 
> 
> Ebay and Porn the only 2 businesses where any idiot with a computer and an internet connection can start a business.



Ugh! The art photos are worthless. I also hate when people list pre-owned shoes without showing the sole. It's a huge tell about how gently worn (or not) the shoes really are.


----------



## JustAgUrL

JetSetGo! said:


> Ugh! The art photos are worthless. I also hate when people list pre-owned shoes without showing the sole. It's a huge tell about how gently worn (or not) the shoes really are.



Ohhhh Yes, and especially on Louboutins, Blahniks and Jimmy Choo
where you need to see the sole of the shoe to authenticate it.


----------



## whateve

JetSetGo! said:


> Ugh! The art photos are worthless. I also hate when people list pre-owned shoes without showing the sole. It's a huge tell about how gently worn (or not) the shoes really are.


Speaking of art:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281649836341?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> Speaking of art:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281649836341?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Brought to you by *Messy Closet* Consignment 


Ohhhh the IRONY!!!!

 The half eaten coffee cake is a classy touch,.. 



Notice, there are NO measurements???


----------



## JetSetGo!

whateve said:


> Speaking of art:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281649836341?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





JustAgUrL said:


> Brought to you by *Messy Closet* Consignment
> 
> 
> Ohhhh the IRONY!!!!
> 
> The half eaten coffee cake is a classy touch,..
> 
> 
> 
> Notice, there are NO measurements???


----------



## JustAgUrL

JetSetGo! said:


>




I mean seriously WTF????


Can you imagine the conversation that went with this scene? 

"Hey, Honey, I need to take some photos of my $200 Louis Vuitton Agenda, 
can you get me some things out of the refrigerator to include in my ebay photo?"


OR. Messy Closet Consignment is in Colorado or Washington state
and  perhaps may have been taking part in a bit of *"Smoking and Listing" *


----------



## poopsie

JustAgUrL said:


> I mean seriously WTF????
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the conversation that went with this scene?
> 
> "Hey, Honey, I need to take some photos of my $200 Louis Vuitton Agenda,
> can you get me some things out of the refrigerator to include in my ebay photo?"
> 
> 
> OR. Messy Closet Consignment is in Colorado or Washington state
> and  perhaps may have been taking part in a bit of *"Smoking and Listing" *





So, look for 'from a smoke free home' extra hard from those locales?


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> So, look for 'from a smoke free home' extra hard from those locales?






Or, maybe you get a little GWP  



(Gift With Purchase)


----------



## squidgee

whateve said:


> Speaking of art:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281649836341?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



OMG...

Ok I have to admit that first photo I thought "oh how creative!" and of course expected to see more relevant, informative photos in the next 11 slides... when that didn't happen I was like


----------



## mkr

JustAgUrL said:


> Or, maybe you get a little GWP
> 
> 
> 
> (Gift With Purchase)


Blow Powder


----------



## Belen.E

I hate buying Jcrew items on EBay only to receive a Jcrew factory item! Its very dishonest IMO since many Factory items are lesser quality! 

Hopefully my return will be approved.


----------



## cathead87

I asked a seller for additional pics so that I could have the bag authenticated.  In my message I included a link to a listing that had just been authenticated that had good pictures so the seller could see exactly what was needed.

Her reply:
_"I will take some more pics by tomorrow.   I have to get bag out of storage.   I did look at your example.  However, as an authority on designer bags (I've been carrying them for over 40 years), you cannot go by hardware label.  Know the styles and colors the brand has out currently and in the past.  FYI, Proenza Schouler never made this particular tote in that Fuschia pink color you referenced me to look at."_

A week later and still no photos.  Oh well.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

As a seller, I've had phenomenally good luck with buyers the past couple of years. The scariest was back in Dec for a $1,500 item, which I listed as local pickup only to avoid any shenanigans. So, who buys it but a low feedback buyer who wanted shipping from the NE US to Florida. She arranged shipping on her own dime, the shipper picked it up in Jan and signed off that the item was in good condition and all accessories were included. I haven't heard from her since, so I assume it was satisfactory. But really, is it hard to understand that local pickup means no shipping is offered and you have to come get the item in person? Sheesh.
As a buyer, I've got some winners. First off, NWOT. Why is that even an option? I can't count the number of times I bought a supposedly NWOT item that came looking like it was run over by an 18 wheeler and filled with crumbs, sand, and dog hair.
Second, business sellers (not the average Jane selling one or two things a year from her own closet) who ship bags in envelopes. I bought two vintage, somewhat difficult to find bags on eBay last week, and both arrived from high volume sellers in envelopes. Wth? I haven't left feedback, but I think that's so dumb I'm tempted to leave them neutrals. (It doesn't help that since we moved to our new house our postman stuffs all envelopes, regardless of size and number, in my small mailbox, but that's something I've got to figure out how to address outside of eBay without making a permanent enemy of our postman.)


----------



## JustAgUrL

mkr said:


> Blow Powder




hahahahahaha. I swear, I almost said the same thing..


----------



## ToriChan

Belen.E said:


> I hate buying Jcrew items on EBay only to receive a Jcrew factory item! Its very dishonest IMO since many Factory items are lesser quality!
> 
> Hopefully my return will be approved.



What's the difference between J.Crew and Factory? Is factory the stuff at the outlets? I saw a seller on a different website recently talking about how he sold a j.crew item and he was getting a return because it's factory.


----------



## Belen.E

ToriChan said:


> What's the difference between J.Crew and Factory? Is factory the stuff at the outlets? I saw a seller on a different website recently talking about how he sold a j.crew item and he was getting a return because it's factory.



Yup, factory is the outlet stuff. A retail shirt might be 100% cotton whereas the factory remake would be polyester. I would not have paid as much for a factory shirt and I probably wouldn't have even bought it.


----------



## ToriChan

Belen.E said:


> Yup, factory is the outlet stuff. A retail shirt might be 100% cotton whereas the factory remake would be polyester. I would not have paid as much for a factory shirt and I probably wouldn't have even bought it.



Did they advertise it as being polyester? Is there any indications on tags that items are factory? I've never bought j.crew haha. Either way if they mislead you I hope your return is approved!


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> As a seller, I've had phenomenally good luck with buyers the past couple of years. The scariest was back in Dec for a $1,500 item, which I listed as local pickup only to avoid any shenanigans. So, who buys it but a low feedback buyer who wanted shipping from the NE US to Florida. She arranged shipping on her own dime, the shipper picked it up in Jan and signed off that the item was in good condition and all accessories were included. I haven't heard from her since, so I assume it was satisfactory. But really, is it hard to understand that local pickup means no shipping is offered and you have to come get the item in person? Sheesh.
> As a buyer, I've got some winners. First off, NWOT. Why is that even an option? I can't count the number of times I bought a supposedly NWOT item that came looking like it was run over by an 18 wheeler and filled with crumbs, sand, and dog hair.
> Second, business sellers (not the average Jane selling one or two things a year from her own closet) who ship bags in envelopes. I bought two vintage, somewhat difficult to find bags on eBay last week, and both arrived from high volume sellers in envelopes. Wth? I haven't left feedback, but I think that's so dumb I'm tempted to leave them neutrals. (It doesn't help that since we moved to our new house our postman stuffs all envelopes, regardless of size and number, in my small mailbox, but that's something I've got to figure out how to address outside of eBay without making a permanent enemy of our postman.)


There are some legitimate NWOT items. For example, when you buy a keychain at Coach, most of the time there is no tag. Coach removes them before putting them out on display. For other brands, when you purchase it in the store, the first thing the salesperson does it cut off the tag. In other cases, the tag is cut because it is a gift. 

NWT sometimes doesn't mean that either. There was a poster here not long ago that claimed she left the tags attached to her purses when she used them so they would be there when she sold them. I bought a purse listed as NWT and described in the listing as never used, new with tags. It was dirty, worn and there weren't even any tags!

I agree with you about the envelopes! I've had newbie sellers ship a beat-up item I bought for a steal wrapped well in a box, and long time sellers ship an expensive fragile item in an envelope. One of my Bleeckers has a permanent crimp in the strap because the seller put in an envelope. She charged me $15 for shipping too. It would have been cheaper to ship in a flat rate box.

My postman is well-trained! There is a spot on our porch, hidden from the street, where he leaves packages and he doesn't ring the bell. I'd love to train the UPS guy to not ring the doorbell and leave the packages inside the gate so DH won't find them!


----------



## LemonBrulee

ChevaliereNoir said:


> As a seller, I've had phenomenally good luck with buyers the past couple of years. The scariest was back in Dec for a $1,500 item, which I listed as local pickup only to avoid any shenanigans. So, who buys it but a low feedback buyer who wanted shipping from the NE US to Florida. She arranged shipping on her own dime, the shipper picked it up in Jan and signed off that the item was in good condition and all accessories were included. I haven't heard from her since, so I assume it was satisfactory. But really, is it hard to understand that local pickup means no shipping is offered and you have to come get the item in person? Sheesh.
> As a buyer, I've got some winners. First off, NWOT. Why is that even an option? I can't count the number of times I bought a supposedly NWOT item that came looking like it was run over by an 18 wheeler and filled with crumbs, sand, and dog hair.
> Second, business sellers (not the average Jane selling one or two things a year from her own closet) who ship bags in envelopes. I bought two vintage, somewhat difficult to find bags on eBay last week, and both arrived from high volume sellers in envelopes. Wth? I haven't left feedback, but I think that's so dumb I'm tempted to leave them neutrals. (It doesn't help that since we moved to our new house our postman stuffs all envelopes, regardless of size and number, in my small mailbox, but that's something I've got to figure out how to address outside of eBay without making a permanent enemy of our postman.)




I know what you mean! I've gotten vintage bags shipped internationally in envelopes or what seemed like brown paper bags taped up!!!


----------



## mkr

LemonBrulee said:


> I know what you mean! I've gotten vintage bags shipped internationally in envelopes or what seemed like brown paper bags taped up!!!


Brand_jfa does this.  He's a Japanese seller.  I was a little put off by that.  He has such a booming business.  I also noticed that he put "gift" on the customs form.


----------



## JustAgUrL

mkr said:


> Brand_jfa does this.  He's a Japanese seller.  I was a little put off by that.  He has such a booming business.  I also noticed that he put "gift" on the customs form.




Saying Gift on the customs form does not really do much.. 
Most countries will still tax gifts 


I only care if an item is packed in an envelope and it gets damaged 

I have some of my handbags shipped to me in those plastic 
envelopes It saves a LOT on shipping. 
If the bag is a more stiff type leather, then I would like it in  a box 
BUT if it is smooshy I don't care too much, as 
long as it arrives safely.... 


I LOVE the Japanese sellers who lower the value on the items. 

Sorry But, I get hit with 40% taxes on incoming items if they are taxed. 
If I was only taxed 10% on an incoming item I wouldn't even care.. 
that would be a great deal less But, 40% I am always happy to save 40% 

I buy far more from the sellers who lower the value, than the ones who don't.


when items are shipped EMS, they are always charged customs 
and other fees. 

I just shipped a coat to myself from my American shipping address via DHL or TNT.. 
The coat cost me $30. 

I put $30 on the customs form.. 

I was just charges $38 in fees and customs charges. 
I just paid MORE in customs fees and taxes, than the item actually cost me  

I am NEVER using TNT or DHL to ship an item to myself again 
That was just crazy!!!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

It's funny because I notice that the Japan based sellers of LV tend to have higher prices on pre-loved or discontinued items, almost up to original sale value. I caved once, but now I caught on to wait it out.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> There are some legitimate NWOT items. For example, when you buy a keychain at Coach, most of the time there is no tag. Coach removes them before putting them out on display. For other brands, when you purchase it in the store, the first thing the salesperson does it cut off the tag. In other cases, the tag is cut because it is a gift.
> 
> NWT sometimes doesn't mean that either. There was a poster here not long ago that claimed she left the tags attached to her purses when she used them so they would be there when she sold them. I bought a purse listed as NWT and described in the listing as never used, new with tags. It was dirty, worn and there weren't even any tags!
> 
> I agree with you about the envelopes! I've had newbie sellers ship a beat-up item I bought for a steal wrapped well in a box, and long time sellers ship an expensive fragile item in an envelope. One of my Bleeckers has a permanent crimp in the strap because the seller put in an envelope. She charged me $15 for shipping too. It would have been cheaper to ship in a flat rate box.
> 
> My postman is well-trained! There is a spot on our porch, hidden from the street, where he leaves packages and he doesn't ring the bell. I'd love to train the UPS guy to not ring the doorbell and leave the packages inside the gate so DH won't find them!



NWT, NWOT, I guess it's buyer beware either way. :wondering

Domestic shippers that charge an arm and a leg for shipping and ship in an envelope are the worst! I can kinda see why international shippers might use envelopes to save on postage, but if I buy something for over $1k, there better be a box, darnit!

Lucky you! Good luck with the UPS guy. My mail box is about a quarter of a mile from my house at the end of an unpaved, tree lined private road/ driveway combo, and was icy and slippery in the winter and now muddy and filled with potholes. I don't want him to resent me for making him risk life and limb to deliver to my house, especially with how awful USPS has gotten lately (I've had 6 out of ~30 packages, both to and from me, take over a week to get to their destinations with Priority mail since January, and none were weather related ), but I need to come up with a polite way to end this stuffing everything in an envelope into the mail box.


----------



## Belen.E

ToriChan said:


> Did they advertise it as being polyester? Is there any indications on tags that items are factory? I've never bought j.crew haha. Either way if they mislead you I hope your return is approved!



The material wasn't listed but since it was advertised as Jcrew retail I knew that it would be cotton. Sike! Yes, all Jcrew Factory items have two dots in the tag. 

Thanks, me too!


----------



## gail13

I want to know why on earth a seller would ignore two nicely worded questions about an expensive item they have listed.  I see there are 10 people watching and no one bidding so I wonder if all the questions are just too much of a hassle of if its hesitation to answer?  How can someone be expected to bid on something with not much info?

I am a buyer with very low feedback because I have been afraid to use EBay, but if there is an item I am interested in, I will message the seller to let them know I am a serious buyer-everyone has to start someplace.


----------



## whateve

I am very annoyed at sellers that have their listing set to BO but they auto-decline every offer. I can understand auto-declining the low-ball bids but if someone is in the ballpark, why not look at their offer and send a counter? I swear this one seller had everything below a certain number set to auto-decline and everything above the same number set to auto-accept. One penny difference between being accepted or declined!


----------



## devik

ChevaliereNoir said:


> NWT, NWOT, I guess it's buyer beware either way. :wondering
> 
> Domestic shippers that charge an arm and a leg for shipping and ship in an envelope are the worst! I can kinda see why international shippers might use envelopes to save on postage, but if I buy something for over $1k, there better be a box, darnit!
> 
> Lucky you! Good luck with the UPS guy. My mail box is about a quarter of a mile from my house at the end of an unpaved, tree lined private road/ driveway combo, and was icy and slippery in the winter and now muddy and filled with potholes. I don't want him to resent me for making him risk life and limb to deliver to my house, especially with how awful USPS has gotten lately (I've had 6 out of ~30 packages, both to and from me, take over a week to get to their destinations with Priority mail since January, and none were weather related ), but I need to come up with a polite way to end this stuffing everything in an envelope into the mail box.



Maybe you can install a bigger mailbox that can accommodate the packages? I think they have lots of options now that help with security too. That's what I would do if my mailbox were so far away from the house (esp given my inability to quit the online shopping addiction!! ).


----------



## BookWriter

gail13 said:


> I want to know why on earth a seller would ignore two nicely worded questions about an expensive item they have listed.  I see there are 10 people watching and no one bidding so I wonder if all the questions are just too much of a hassle of if its hesitation to answer?  How can someone be expected to bid on something with not much info?
> 
> I am a buyer with very low feedback because I have been afraid to use EBay, but if there is an item I am interested in, I will message the seller to let them know I am a serious buyer-everyone has to start someplace.




I feel your pain.  There was a lovely vintage Chanel listed twice--first time at a higher price, no one bid. Second time lower price, more action. BOTH times I emailed the seller for bag dimensions and the usual Chanel questions (serial # etc)--more than once. The listing even said something like "glad to answer any questions." Well he may have been GLAD but he wasn't sending answers. I didn't bid either time. I finally got a reply AFTER the bag told telling me the bag was sold. Uh, yeah. I know. I had it in my "watch" list. It might have sold for more if he'd answered and I'd felt comfortable about getting in the bidding. 

I've seen notifications on some listings (not sure how eBay does it but it's helpful) stating that the seller is out of town X date to X date. At least then I know I'm not being ignored. 

I don't feel confident bidding if a seller won't communicate in a reasonable time/fashion.


----------



## gail13

BookWriter said:


> I feel your pain.  There was a lovely vintage Chanel listed twice--first time at a higher price, no one bid. Second time lower price, more action. BOTH times I emailed the seller for bag dimensions and the usual Chanel questions (serial # etc)--more than once. The listing even said something like "glad to answer any questions." Well he may have been GLAD but he wasn't sending answers. I didn't bid either time. I finally got a reply AFTER the bag told telling me the bag was sold. Uh, yeah. I know. I had it in my "watch" list. It might have sold for more if he'd answered and I'd felt comfortable about getting in the bidding.
> 
> I've seen notifications on some listings (not sure how eBay does it but it's helpful) stating that the seller is out of town X date to X date. At least then I know I'm not being ignored.
> 
> I don't feel confident bidding if a seller won't communicate in a reasonable time/fashion.


If a buyer won't communicate I absolutely won't bid.  If they don't respond to a simple question they sure as heck aren't going to be there to help you if there's a issue.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> NWT, NWOT, I guess it's buyer beware either way. :wondering
> 
> Domestic shippers that charge an arm and a leg for shipping and ship in an envelope are the worst! I can kinda see why international shippers might use envelopes to save on postage, but if I buy something for over $1k, there better be a box, darnit!
> 
> Lucky you! Good luck with the UPS guy. My mail box is about a quarter of a mile from my house at the end of an unpaved, tree lined private road/ driveway combo, and was icy and slippery in the winter and now muddy and filled with potholes. I don't want him to resent me for making him risk life and limb to deliver to my house, especially with how awful USPS has gotten lately (I've had 6 out of ~30 packages, both to and from me, take over a week to get to their destinations with Priority mail since January, and none were weather related ), but I need to come up with a polite way to end this stuffing everything in an envelope into the mail box.





devik said:


> Maybe you can install a bigger mailbox that can accommodate the packages? I think they have lots of options now that help with security too. That's what I would do if my mailbox were so far away from the house (esp given my inability to quit the online shopping addiction!! ).


That's what we did when we lived in the country. We also had a false bottom that opened up into a large box at the bottom to store mail if we went on vacation. We even considered installing some kind of alarm to alert us when the mail was delivered so we wouldn't have to make a trip to the mailbox for nothing! Our mail was delivered by rural delivery people who aren't employees of the post office. 

Maybe you can put a crate below your mailbox for packages?


----------



## whateve

BookWriter said:


> I feel your pain.  There was a lovely vintage Chanel listed twice--first time at a higher price, no one bid. Second time lower price, more action. BOTH times I emailed the seller for bag dimensions and the usual Chanel questions (serial # etc)--more than once. The listing even said something like "glad to answer any questions." Well he may have been GLAD but he wasn't sending answers. I didn't bid either time. I finally got a reply AFTER the bag told telling me the bag was sold. Uh, yeah. I know. I had it in my "watch" list. It might have sold for more if he'd answered and I'd felt comfortable about getting in the bidding.
> 
> I've seen notifications on some listings (not sure how eBay does it but it's helpful) stating that the seller is out of town X date to X date. At least then I know I'm not being ignored.
> 
> I don't feel confident bidding if a seller won't communicate in a reasonable time/fashion.


I really hate when you ask questions and the seller only responds to tell you it has sold! It's like they are slapping me in the face! They are saying "see, I found a sucker to buy this thing without answering all your troublesome questions!"

ETA: the notifications on the listings that the seller is out of town is only available to sellers with stores. There is no way for other sellers to put this or any message at the top on their listings.


----------



## BookWriter

whateve said:


> ETA: the notifications on the listings that the seller is out of town is only available to sellers with stores. There is no way for other sellers to put this or any message at the top on their listings.



Oh, good to know! Thank you. Could a non-store seller though amend/add to the data or description in their listing some note that they're out of town on X date though? Or is the listing "in stone" once it's uploaded?


----------



## JustAgUrL

when a seasoned buyer NIBBLE bids.. 

I am bidding on a sweater set that I have been trying to find for ages.. 

There are 20 bids and it ends in 2.5 hours 
and it was a stupid bidding war of nibble bids 
between one buyer with 442 Feedback 
and one other bidder with 344 Feedback&#8230; 
and no, it was not Proxy bids&#8230; It was her being out bid, then bidding again&#8230;. 
By the way, it is only 2 bidders on this auction&#8230; 
one with over 300 FB and the other over 400 FB.. 

and they have now bid the item OVER its worth&#8230;. 

Of course this is GOOD for the seller&#8230;. OK, potentially good for the sellers 
if the bidder pays.. 

I just find it a bit annoying that a bidder with 442 Feedback is 
treating it as if it was a live auction. 

To be honest, when I am selling an item like this, I don't really like it when 
bidders get into bidding wars, those are the ones who have been my None Paying Bidders&#8230;  :town:




also the last time this happened, the item started at $50 
and I sniped it&#8230; I bid MORE than the shoes were worth $137&#8230;.

Then one other bidder also sniped in the last second, 
and beat my bid by like $1.. at $138 

The shoes had 2 bids, mine and the other bidder who won&#8230; 
starting at $50 &#8230; winning bid, $138 &#8230; 

Just as SOON AS the auction was over well, about 5 minutes later, I get a message 
from the seller for a second chance offer&#8230;. 
the other buyer had just had foot surgery, and would not be able to wear the high heels&#8230; 
You would think she would know that BEFORE she bid&#8230;. 
she asked if I wanted to buy them via second chance for $136&#8230;. 

Had the other bidder NOT bid, the shoes would have sold for $50&#8230; 

so, if this bidder wanted to cancel her bids, I would assume 
that the item would sell for the price the item would be 
after removing the other bidders bids off the auction, since that 
bidder wanted to cancel her bids&#8230;. 
it was only the other bidder and myself &#8230; 


That's what I do&#8230;. as in my opinion, that is fair since 
the other bidder's bids will no longer count, they are cancelled&#8230;. 
So, I remove their bids entirely, and offer the second chance offer 
of the price before the other bidder&#8230;. 
I hope that made sense&#8230;.  

The way it was looking to me, with the seller contacting me just minutes 
after the auction ended, I thought it looked ODD&#8230; 
almost like Shill Bidding&#8230; like it was the seller who bid the item up&#8230; 

what is to prevent a seller from doing that? 


anyway&#8230; UUgghhh, I am so frustrated&#8230;.  



by the way, other shoes of the exact same style and condition were selling on average 
around $85&#8230;. so, $130, was the highest I had seen those shoes 
sell for&#8230; or, rather potentially sell for&#8230;. 



so, anyway&#8230; Bidders who should be a bit seasoned with a feedback score of over 400, getting into bidding wars
and driving the price up beyond what the item is generally worth&#8230;


----------



## Lubina

> I want to know why on earth a seller would ignore two nicely worded questions about an expensive item they have listed.  I see there are 10 people watching and no one bidding so I wonder if all the questions are just too much of a hassle of if its hesitation to answer?  How can someone be expected to bid on something with not much info?


 

This! I am currently going through this with something I recently purchased. The seller had the item listed for awhile buy it now or make an offer. At one point it had 2 dozen watchers, but no one bought it or the seller didn't accept the offers. The seller finally dropped the price by 25%. I asked 2 questions. They answered. I asked 2 more. No response with several days left for them to respond. In their listing they offered to send additional photos upon request, which was my request. I sell as well so it kills me when sellers offer items with prices that rival a corolla do not answer questions especially when their listing says they will. I am both excited and dreading its arrival.


----------



## whateve

BookWriter said:


> Oh, good to know! Thank you. Could a non-store seller though amend/add to the data or description in their listing some note that they're out of town on X date though? Or is the listing "in stone" once it's uploaded?


You're welcome. Yes, they can add the information to their description if there aren't any bids but if they add it to their listing and then someone bids, they can't remove it later. Once there are bids, a listing can't be changed. If there are the bids, there is a special section to add additional information. If they have several listings, they have to do each one separately.


----------



## ToriChan

BookWriter said:


> I feel your pain.  There was a lovely vintage Chanel listed twice--first time at a higher price, no one bid. Second time lower price, more action. BOTH times I emailed the seller for bag dimensions and the usual Chanel questions (serial # etc)--more than once. The listing even said something like "glad to answer any questions." Well he may have been GLAD but he wasn't sending answers. I didn't bid either time. I finally got a reply AFTER the bag told telling me the bag was sold. Uh, yeah. I know. I had it in my "watch" list. It might have sold for more if he'd answered and I'd felt comfortable about getting in the bidding.
> 
> I've seen notifications on some listings (not sure how eBay does it but it's helpful) stating that the seller is out of town X date to X date. At least then I know I'm not being ignored.
> 
> I don't feel confident bidding if a seller won't communicate in a reasonable time/fashion.



IMHO if a seller won't put a little effort into responding to customers and trying to appear as a good person to be doing business with it raises a red flag. Awhile back there was a MBMJ Bag I wanted but the seller had an awful description, however said she responded to emails if a buyer had any. I sent her one specifically about the condition, since she only wrote "normal wear and tear"- which, honestly what the heck does that mean since my definition of normal wear might be different than yours? 

Anyway, after asking about the condition, she responded saying it wasn't bad, BUT there was some significant stains on the interior and wear on the bottom. I then asked politely if she'd send me pics, and then she said she'd send pics when she had the time... and how if I'm uncomfortable with wear of a prenowned bag I should buy elsewhere. Never got those pics.


----------



## JustAgUrL

ToriChan said:


> IMHO if a seller won't put a little effort into responding to customers and trying to appear as a good person to be doing business with it raises a red flag. Awhile back there was a MBMJ Bag I wanted but the seller had an awful description, however said she responded to emails if a buyer had any. I sent her one specifically about the condition, since she only wrote "normal wear and tear"- which, honestly what the heck does that mean since my definition of normal wear might be different than yours?
> 
> Anyway, after asking about the condition, she responded saying it wasn't bad, BUT there was some significant stains on the interior and wear on the bottom. I then asked politely if she'd send me pics, and then she said she'd send pics when she had the time... and how if I'm uncomfortable with wear of a prenowned bag I should buy elsewhere. Never got those pics.





OMG!!! How RUDE of her..

You were asking very reasonable questions, questions you really should NOT have HAD TO ASK, and would not have had to ask, had she just put the info 
and the photos IN THE LISTING. 


If I were you, I would have sent her a message saying just that 

That if she would have taken the time to create a DECENT listing, and would have included this information, 
then you would not have to ask. 

My god, some sellers are dumber than a box of rocks. 



Sellers don't understand that THEY are the buyers eyes 
since buyers can't look at the item and check it over, we count on 
the sellers to do this for us. 


Selers don't realize that they need to Describe the item as if there were 
NO PHOTOS.. 
and Include Photos as if there was no description..


----------



## JustAgUrL

My god&#8230; Why don't have bag sellers realize that Medium, is a CLOTHING size, 
NOT a handbag measurement.


----------



## mkr

Some sellers post ONE photo of the bag.  ONE.  Um, I'm sorry but if this is the best they can do...


----------



## Lubina

Sellers who use the exact same template for every item and are too lazy to write an actual condition description for each individual item. How exactly does a scarf have minor scratches and some wear on the bottom?


----------



## alansgail

mkr said:


> Some sellers post ONE photo of the bag.  ONE.  Um, I'm sorry but if this is the best they can do...


Yep, it's quite obvious they don't really want to work to sell their product. After all, if you can post one photo how much longer would it take you to post a few more?
Just plain lazy and I just gloss right over those. Don't have time to ask for more photos!


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> Sellers who use the exact same template for every item and are too lazy to write an actual condition description for each individual item. How exactly does a scarf have minor scratches and some wear on the bottom?


I hate this! Like this statement: "Because this item is pre-owned please expect normal signs of wear like minor fading, pilling, fraying, dings, scuffing, dirty soles, missing embellishments, etc."


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> My god Why don't have bag sellers realize that Medium, is a CLOTHING size,
> NOT a handbag measurement.


Ebay has a section for this, which is ridiculous. I sold a bag that I described as large. I also included the measurements. My buyer claimed I hadn't described it correctly as she didn't think it was large. 

What if small, medium or large is part of the style name? The bag my buyer said wasn't large was called a "large flap" by the manufacturer.

Size names are subjective. To me, if I can't fit a long wallet in a bag,  it is small. 

What about a large wristlet or clutch? It's large compared  to other clutches but small compared to most other purses.


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> Ebay has a section for this, which is ridiculous. I sold a bag that I described as large. I also included the measurements. My buyer claimed I hadn't described it correctly as she didn't think it was large.
> 
> What if small, medium or large is part of the style name? The bag my buyer said wasn't large was called a "large flap" by the manufacturer.
> 
> Size names are subjective. To me, if I can't fit a long wallet in a bag,  it is small.
> 
> What about a large wristlet or clutch? It's large compared  to other clutches but small compared to most other purses.





Yeah, size  is VERY subjective&#8230; 

My issue is when that is the ONLY description they give of the bag&#8230;. 
NO actual measurements&#8230;. Just Medium Bag..

There are so many sellers lately that don't include ANY measurements&#8230; 
They just use&#8230; Small- Medium-Large 

It is getting quite frustrating that sellers are just that damn lazy&#8230; 

By the way, this is on handbags that are more than $500&#8230;.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Lubina said:


> Sellers who use the exact same template for every item and are too lazy to write an actual condition description for each individual item. How exactly does a scarf have minor scratches and some wear on the bottom?




Ohhhh This is happening more and more I notice..


----------



## squidgee

When the seller lists something like "has stains/denim transfer but can be easily removed with leather cleaner or stain remover!" 

I just think... "well if it's so easy to get out why haven't you tried this yourself BEFORE selling it?"


----------



## poopsie

squidgee said:


> When the seller lists something like "has stains/denim transfer but can be easily removed with leather cleaner or stain remover!"
> 
> I just think... "well if it's so easy to get out why haven't you tried this yourself BEFORE selling it?"





Exactly.

I did score a great deal on a bag once because the seller didn't try and clean it up. I knew that the bag would be a snap to clean so I was more than happy that other bidders were scared off by the condition.


----------



## LemonBrulee

mkr said:


> Brand_jfa does this.  He's a Japanese seller.  I was a little put off by that.  He has such a booming business.  I also noticed that he put "gift" on the customs form.




It could've been them. I've gotten a few bags from them. I've noticed on the lower end bags like LV the condition's not always as good as portrayed. Yes, though if I'm spending $1000+ on a bag, ship it in a box not a brown bag taped up smh


----------



## LemonBrulee

JustAgUrL said:


> Saying Gift on the customs form does not really do much..
> 
> Most countries will still tax gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only care if an item is packed in an envelope and it gets damaged
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of my handbags shipped to me in those plastic
> 
> envelopes It saves a LOT on shipping.
> 
> If the bag is a more stiff type leather, then I would like it in  a box
> 
> BUT if it is smooshy I don't care too much, as
> 
> long as it arrives safely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Japanese sellers who lower the value on the items.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry But, I get hit with 40% taxes on incoming items if they are taxed.
> 
> If I was only taxed 10% on an incoming item I wouldn't even care..
> 
> that would be a great deal less But, 40% I am always happy to save 40%
> 
> 
> 
> I buy far more from the sellers who lower the value, than the ones who don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when items are shipped EMS, they are always charged customs
> 
> and other fees.
> 
> 
> 
> I just shipped a coat to myself from my American shipping address via DHL or TNT..
> 
> The coat cost me $30.
> 
> 
> 
> I put $30 on the customs form..
> 
> 
> 
> I was just charges $38 in fees and customs charges.
> 
> I just paid MORE in customs fees and taxes, than the item actually cost me
> 
> 
> 
> I am NEVER using TNT or DHL to ship an item to myself again
> 
> That was just crazy!!!!!




Not only is it illegal but i find it incredibly rude when buyers ebay message asking to declare a lower value. That's one of the biggest things I hate with international buyers on ebay cause then if they don't pick it up because they refuse to pay the high duties cost, we the sellers are screwed as the item sits in their country for a month till it's sent back on the slow boat and paypal will go ahead and refund the buyer. There needs to be better monitoring of this all across the board. Those same buyers would *****, moan, and complain if their package was lost in transit and they couldn't collect on insurance for it. Oh wait, they'd just file INR with paypal thus again leaving the seller screwed


----------



## JustAgUrL

LemonBrulee said:


> Not only is it illegal but i find it incredibly rude when buyers ebay message asking to declare a lower value. That's one of the biggest things I hate with international buyers on ebay cause then if they don't pick it up because they refuse to pay the high duties cost, we the sellers are screwed as the item sits in their country for a month till it's sent back on the slow boat and paypal will go ahead and refund the buyer. There needs to be better monitoring of this all across the board. Those same buyers would *****, moan, and complain if their package was lost in transit and they couldn't collect on insurance for it. Oh wait, they'd just file INR with paypal thus again leaving the seller screwed



Oh, I would NEVER ask a seller to do this, as I let the seller determine 
what they want to do 
I am just glad when they do  

and I NEVER get upset when a buyer asks me this 

So many sellers don't even KNOW what to put on that form 
I have had sellers value the item as the RETAIL value.. MUCH more than I paid.. 
Some value it as what they THINK The item is worth.. 
and others, the amount I paid 
and lastly, some value the item less than I paid 

as for buyers not picking the item up, I think that ebay changed the policy now, that if an item is 
sitting in Customs, they will NOT win an Item not received case. 

I also make SURE that the buyer is aware that they might be hit with a customs 
charge.


----------



## Belen.E

Belen.E said:


> I hate buying Jcrew items on EBay only to receive a Jcrew factory item! Its very dishonest IMO since many Factory items are lesser quality!
> 
> Hopefully my return will be approved.



Yay, my return was approved! I will try to get to the post office tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. I'm so happy!

Thanks for lending an ear ToriChan!


----------



## devik

Sellers who list a "black" bag yet all the photos make the bag look blue. Or grey. Sometimes in the same listing.


----------



## ToriChan

devik said:


> Sellers who list a "black" bag yet all the photos make the bag look blue. Or grey. Sometimes in the same listing.



It's the dress controversy all over again lol...

But really, I've sold bags and it's debatable what shade you could call it- for example I had a pink bag and had numerous questions if the bag was more like a hot pink or a rose pink. When asked I said it just looks just like the photos, which I took in daylight.


----------



## devik

ToriChan said:


> It's the dress controversy all over again lol...
> 
> But really, I've sold bags and it's debatable what shade you could call it- for example I had a pink bag and had numerous questions if the bag was more like a hot pink or a rose pink. When asked I said it just looks just like the photos, which I took in daylight.



Maybe.... but I honestly doubt anyone is going to mistake the majority of photos on this listing as black - if I had not read the title I would've thought this was a blue or maybe purple colored bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Black-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-/311334084923


----------



## mkr

devik said:


> Maybe.... but I honestly doubt anyone is going to mistake the majority of photos on this listing as black - if I had not read the title I would've thought this was a blue or maybe purple colored bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Black-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-/311334084923



It does look blue.

Well at least she carried it gently.  As opposed to those of us who bang our bags off the walls.


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Sellers who list a "black" bag yet all the photos make the bag look blue. Or grey. Sometimes in the same listing.





devik said:


> Maybe.... but I honestly doubt anyone is going to mistake the majority of photos on this listing as black - if I had not read the title I would've thought this was a blue or maybe purple colored bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Black-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-/311334084923





mkr said:


> It does look blue.
> 
> Well at least she carried it gently.  As opposed to those of us who bang our bags off the walls.


To give sellers the benefit of the doubt, few sellers are professional photographers, few probably have special light boxes and studios and most try to do the best they can. Some colors are harder to photograph accurately, monitors can make the same color appear differently on different screens and then you have materials like patent leather or sequins that are even more difficult to photograph and make look nice. 

In a case like the Givenchy bag you posted, I would verify with the seller that it's indeed black as it appears blue or purple in the listing.

But then you have a case like this one posted here. She bought shoes advertised and appearing in the listing to be black but when she received them and photographed them in natural light, they're red!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-112.html#post28341039


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Sellers who list a "black" bag yet all the photos make the bag look blue. Or grey. Sometimes in the same listing.


I hate that!


ToriChan said:


> It's the dress controversy all over again lol...
> 
> But really, I've sold bags and it's debatable what shade you could call it- for example I had a pink bag and had numerous questions if the bag was more like a hot pink or a rose pink. When asked I said it just looks just like the photos, which I took in daylight.


I sold a deep fuchsia bag that several buyers kept asking me if it was red. I think some people couldn't see the difference. Even DH, looking at the actual bag, called it red. I think that is why it took so long to sell. The buyer didn't complain.


devik said:


> Maybe.... but I honestly doubt anyone is going to mistake the majority of photos on this listing as black - if I had not read the title I would've thought this was a blue or maybe purple colored bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Black-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-/311334084923


At least the seller put the color name in the listing. I see listings like this all the time that don't mention the color at all, like you are supposed to guess. Just because it looks purple doesn't mean it is really purple, and I'd be very upset if I bought it, assuming it was purple, and it wasn't.


----------



## kateincali

devik said:


> Maybe.... but I honestly doubt anyone is going to mistake the majority of photos on this listing as black - if I had not read the title I would've thought this was a blue or maybe purple colored bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Black-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-/311334084923




It's fascinating how we all see color differently, because that looks black and not remotely blue or purple to me. 

The dress was definitely black and navy


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> To give sellers the benefit of the doubt, few  sellers are professional photographers, few probably have special light  boxes and studios and most try to do the best they can. Some colors are  harder to photograph accurately, monitors can make the same color  appear differently on different screens and then you have materials like  patent leather or sequins that are even more difficult to photograph  and make look nice.



As one who's become a tiny bit  obsessed with nail polish to the extent where I've been taking pictures  of my manicures, I am well aware of the challenges of photography - and  definitely appreciate the skill involved much more than I used to.  Especially with a cell phone camera. Having personally struggled for way  more time than I should admit to wasting on it, trying to get a good  shot of a blinged-out sparkle-y polish, or a holographic polish... yup,  totally know how hard it is! But when you're asking 4 figures for a  bag... it's worth investing some effort in the listing - the photographs  especially. I'd just hate for some buyer to go for that bag and then  they file a SNAD when they get it and realize it's not blue. Do you have  any experience with how eBay might rule on such a case, BeenBurned? The  listing does say black, but the majority of people so far here (not all  but most) have said the bag looks blue or purple to them. Does eBay give more  weight to the photos or to the description in a SNAD case? I would guess  to the photos but I have literally no experience with any of it.



BeenBurned said:


> In a case like the Givenchy bag you posted, I  would verify with the seller that it's indeed black as it appears blue  or purple in the listing.



See, this is why I've posted this as a pet peeve. Something as basic as the COLOR -- _when it's supposedly black --_  should not need an extra step of me reaching out to the seller. I can  understand that more in cases like the listing whateve reported about  her "deep fuchsia" bag - fuchsia is already a color that can mean  different things to different people, and depending how it photographed,  then it makes a lot of sense to write in for clarification. But BLACK?



BeenBurned said:


> But then you have a case like this one posted  here. She bought shoes advertised and appearing in the listing to be  black but when she received them and photographed them in natural light,  they're red!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/does-anyone-use-poshmark-780202-112.html#post28341039



Yup! Proves my point.   That one's even more extreme than mine!!!! Also couldn't help but LOL  at the "makes my feet look dead" comment on that other thread.


----------



## megt10

faith_ann said:


> It's fascinating how we all see color differently, because that looks black and not remotely blue or purple to me.
> 
> The dress was definitely black and navy



I agree. My DH is a bit color blind and he saw white and gold and I saw black and blue. My mailman sent me the picture and he too saw white and gold. 

In regard to this bag in some pictures, it does appear blue to me and others it is clearly black. When I am selling a bag I try and take as many pictures as possible in every type of light. I also try and describe the color the way that I see it especially if as, in this case, some pictures look a different color than the bag actually is.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> As one who's become a tiny bit  obsessed with nail polish to the extent where I've been taking pictures  of my manicures, I am well aware of the challenges of photography - and  definitely appreciate the skill involved much more than I used to.  Especially with a cell phone camera. Having personally struggled for way  more time than I should admit to wasting on it, trying to get a good  shot of a blinged-out sparkle-y polish, or a holographic polish... yup,  totally know how hard it is! But when you're asking 4 figures for a  bag... it's worth investing some effort in the listing - the photographs  especially. I'd just hate for some buyer to go for that bag and then  they file a SNAD when they get it and realize it's not blue. Do you have  any experience with how eBay might rule on such a case, BeenBurned? The  listing does say black, but the majority of people so far here (not all  but most) have said the bag looks blue or purple to them. Does eBay give more  weight to the photos or to the description in a SNAD case? I would guess  to the photos but I have literally no experience with any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is why I've posted this as a pet peeve. Something as basic as the COLOR -- _when it's supposedly black --_  should not need an extra step of me reaching out to the seller. I can  understand that more in cases like the listing whateve reported about  her "deep fuchsia" bag - fuchsia is already a color that can mean  different things to different people, and depending how it photographed,  then it makes a lot of sense to write in for clarification. But BLACK?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Proves my point.   That one's even more extreme than mine!!!! Also couldn't help but LOL  at the "makes my feet look dead" comment on that other thread.


I don't think these days you'll win a SNAD case. I sold an "apple green" wallet that the buyer claimed not as described because it wasn't the "lime green" color she was expecting. I didn't want to take a chance to escalate so I agreed to the return; then the buyer decided to keep it. So I don't really know how ebay would rule in these cases NOW. They keep changing their rules.


----------



## whateve

Okay, so here's my fuchsia bag. Michael Kors called in Lacquer Pink. The second bag is my "pink" Henri Bendel No. 7 tote. When I bought that bag, I actually thought I was buying a red bag until I read the tag. It looked red in the store, but pink out in the sunlight.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> Okay, so here's my fuchsia bag. Michael Kors called in Lacquer Pink. The second bag is my "pink" Henri Bendel No. 7 tote. When I bought that bag, I actually thought I was buying a red bag until I read the tag. It looked red in the store, but pink out in the sunlight.



Reminds me of this comparison post on Givenchy's Cherry Red color

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27913261&postcount=45

Blue-based reds can definitely shift! As can other colors obviously but your examples also show it so much. Your Henri Bendel looks like an orange-y red in that picture to me! I think "deep fuchsia" explains the MK bag well, personally.


----------



## MDM

cathead87 said:


> I asked a seller for additional pics so that I could have the bag authenticated.  In my message I included a link to a listing that had just been authenticated that had good pictures so the seller could see exactly what was needed.
> 
> Her reply:
> _"I will take some more pics by tomorrow.   I have to get bag out of storage.   I did look at your example.  However, as an authority on designer bags (I've been carrying them for over 40 years), you cannot go by hardware label.  Know the styles and colors the brand has out currently and in the past.  FYI, Proenza Schouler never made this particular tote in that Fuschia pink color you referenced me to look at."_
> 
> A week later and still no photos.  Oh well.



Boy, do I feel your pain.  This seller had less than 5 pics, none of which helped.  Btw, her bag remains unsold.  Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## mkr

Wow. See now this is why I have dogs.  Because people suck.

Maybe the bag wasn't authentic.  Who would buy a pre-owned designer bag based on screen shots?  You should give us all her item number and we can blast her with questions.  Okay that was mean.  Sorry.


----------



## ToriChan

Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken

He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this. 

What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?


----------



## poopsie

ToriChan said:


> Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken
> 
> He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this.
> 
> What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?




Well, anyone who buys and sells on the same ID is just asking for trouble, IMHO. I have one ID I have bought and sold on, but I almost always use separate IDs when buying and selling.


----------



## mkr

ToriChan said:


> Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken
> 
> He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this.
> 
> What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?


I thought the half naked picture of himself was a little personal. 

I'm surprised more wasn't deleted.  He's calling buyers stupid retarded liars. But he had a good deal on a Gucci Soho - I gotta go!

Kidding of course.


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> I thought the half naked picture of himself was a little personal.
> 
> I'm surprised more wasn't deleted.  He's calling buyers stupid retarded liars. But he had a good deal on a Gucci Soho - I gotta go!
> 
> Kidding of course.







meh----------------he is tame compared to the ones who truly let it all hang out.  And, yes, I think most of them did it on purpose 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Aimi-Jones-yellow-skater-dress-picture.html


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Well, anyone who buys and sells on the same ID is just asking for trouble, IMHO. I have one ID I have bought and sold on, but I almost always use separate IDs when buying and selling.


I buy on my selling ID, but the things I buy aren't for resale, they are for my own use. Buying and selling on one ID doesn't make me a reseller.


----------



## Nikki_

ToriChan said:


> Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken
> 
> He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this.
> 
> What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?



He_ seems_ to think that he's all that. :weird:



poopsie said:


> meh----------------he is tame compared to the ones who truly let it all hang out.  And, yes, I think most of them did it on purpose
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Aimi-Jones-yellow-skater-dress-picture.html



The "cheeky" picture isn't all that becoming.


----------



## mkr

And the bandana on his face.  Is he a crip or a blood?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> He_ seems_ to think that he's all that. :weird:


He certainly does think he's God's gift to the world.

This is the feedback he leaves for others:

WHAT AN EBAYER!!! & WHAT A DEAL!!!!* SEE WHAT IM ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!* 5 STARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToriChan

I have to admit though, some of his listings are funny. 

"THESE JEANS  WILL OUTLAST YOUR MARRIAGE OR ANY RELATIONSHIP YOU WILL EVER BE IN THATS HOW THICK AND WELL MADE THEY ARE....... SEE THE PICUTRES......WHY THE HELL PAY RETAIL????? THINK ABOUT IT??!?!??!"


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> He certainly does think he's God's gift to the world.
> 
> This is the feedback he leaves for others:
> 
> WHAT AN EBAYER!!! & WHAT A DEAL!!!!* SEE WHAT IM ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!* 5 STARS!!!!!!!!




That's actually the reason I clicked, I sold to someone who had bought from him and saw the feedback. Had to see what it was all about and these great deals...


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> He certainly does think he's God's gift to the world.
> 
> This is the feedback he leaves for others:
> 
> WHAT AN EBAYER!!! & WHAT A DEAL!!!!* SEE WHAT IM ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!* 5 STARS!!!!!!!!



Did you see his FB on Toolhaus?

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=bruisedbutneverbroken&Dirn=Received+by&Many=ON&ref=home

"HUH? WHAT AN IDIOT!! I SENT HIM THE SHIRT HE WON. PEOPLE LIKE THIS NEED 2 BE KIL"

"JESUS WHAT AN IDIOT! I HAVE FULL REFUND POLICY & NO COMMUNICATION? WHAT A SHAME!"

"THIS JERK HAS 4 FDBCK?!?! NO COMMUNICATION W/ME BAD EBAYER SELLER BEWARE?!?!?"

Have you seen how many of his comments were removed by eBay?


----------



## poopsie

Just as buyers are entitled to their opinion (just ask Ebay) so is he. I would be willing to bet that there are many sellers who feel exactly like he does, they just don't have the (insert a noun of your choosing) to say it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I buy on my selling ID, but the things I buy aren't for resale, they are for my own use. Buying and selling on one ID doesn't make me a reseller.



This!


----------



## devik

ToriChan said:


> Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken
> 
> He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this.
> 
> What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?



The only thing you violated by posting that link was the sanctity of my stomach... I'm now nauseous from the photo! I wish you'd posted a warning!!!   At minimum, NSFW - but really, NSFA (not safe for anything!). Ugh!


----------



## deacc

Pet peeves one: 

Description of item doesn't match pics. 

Example: Description says "excellent condition with some minimal signs of wear" 

You click on the pics all the edges are really wore that is should be labeled "well used"

Pet peeves two:
Non-paying bidders outbid you in the last second, then they don't pay the items.  (This has happened to me a couple of times because I get email alert that the item has been relisted.)


----------



## ToriChan

Does anyone know why someone's feedback is set to private? I had someone making me offers and had no number come up next to her name (using mobile) so when I visited her profile on the web version it said a number over 2000, but her feedback was showing private under our make offer transactions. I also can't look at what she leaves/what she has been left.


----------



## bunnyr

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone know why someone's feedback is set to private? I had someone making me offers and had no number come up next to her name (using mobile) so when I visited her profile on the web version it said a number over 2000, but her feedback was showing private under our make offer transactions. I also can't look at what she leaves/what she has been left.




If the ebayer isn't selling anything then they can set fb to private. Spent imes buyers want privacy for what they're buying.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone know why someone's feedback is set to private? I had someone making me offers and had no number come up next to her name (using mobile) so when I visited her profile on the web version it said a number over 2000, but her feedback was showing private under our make offer transactions. I also can't look at what she leaves/what she has been left.


I sold to someone with private feedback. She turned out to be a reseller. When she paid, I recognized her name. She probably didn't want any record of anything that could be traced back to her selling account. She didn't give me feedback.


----------



## JustAgUrL

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone know why someone's feedback is set to private? I had someone making me offers and had no number come up next to her name (using mobile) so when I visited her profile on the web version it said a number over 2000, but her feedback was showing private under our make offer transactions. I also can't look at what she leaves/what she has been left.




and sometimes they set it to private after leaving a seller 
bad Feedback.. Perhaps they leave a LOT of bad Feedback and 
have a terrible Toolhaus score? 

OR, because a seller said something in their Feedback to her? 

I don't sell to buyers who have Feedback set to Private. 
I want to see who they are, and how they treat others.


----------



## BeenBurned

JustAgUrL said:


> and sometimes they set it to private after leaving a seller
> bad Feedback.. Perhaps they leave a LOT of bad Feedback and
> have a terrible Toolhaus score?
> 
> OR, because a seller said something in their Feedback to her?
> 
> I don't sell to buyers who have Feedback set to Private.
> I want to see who they are, and how they treat others.


Sometimes a seller will request a buyer to open her feedback temporarily so it can be seen. Once it's verified that there's nothing horrible in the feedback, the buyer can go back to making it private but it satisfies the seller's need to vet her buyers.


----------



## ToriChan

JustAgUrL said:


> and sometimes they set it to private after leaving a seller
> bad Feedback.. Perhaps they leave a LOT of bad Feedback and
> have a terrible Toolhaus score?
> 
> OR, because a seller said something in their Feedback to her?
> 
> I don't sell to buyers who have Feedback set to Private.
> I want to see who they are, and how they treat others.





BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes a seller will request a buyer to open her feedback temporarily so it can be seen. Once it's verified that there's nothing horrible in the feedback, the buyer can go back to making it private but it satisfies the seller's need to vet her buyers.



I almost am sure the potential buyer is a reseller or intense collector of the item I am selling. The item is actually not a Handbag, but a branded collection of collectible jewelry which has pieces that can range in the hundreds. I checked her Watchcount and all she buys is what she wants to buy from me so I'm not sure if there is she has intentions to resell (which doesn't bug me, I know what I want for the item and I'm not going to take less) or she is just a private person and doesn't like having what she buys and feedback freely available.


----------



## JustAgUrL

BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes a seller will request a buyer to open her feedback temporarily so it can be seen. Once it's verified that there's nothing horrible in the feedback, the buyer can go back to making it private but it satisfies the seller's need to vet her buyers.



That is a good point. 


I had also forgotten about re-sellers. 


well, these days, since ebay keeps messing with Feedback 
and making it anonymous, It feels as if it will become meaningless someday.


----------



## devik

deacc said:


> (snip)
> 
> Pet peeves two:
> Non-paying bidders outbid you in the last second, then they don't pay the items.  (This has happened to me a couple of times because I get email alert that the item has been relisted.)



I thought eBay had some kind of feature where sellers can offer to the next-highest bidder when the winner doesn't pay? I guess maybe that's not an automatic action that happens in such cases?

At least you get an opportunity to bid again on the relist, and you also now have more visibility into the general market pricing on it!


----------



## poopsie

devik said:


> I thought eBay had some kind of feature where sellers can offer to the next-highest bidder when the winner doesn't pay? I guess maybe that's not an automatic action that happens in such cases?
> 
> At least you get an opportunity to bid again on the relist, and you also now have more visibility into the general market pricing on it!





A seller has to manually send a Second Chance Offer. It could also mean that they were shilling and 'won' their own item.


----------



## simplyhappy

poopsie said:


> A seller has to manually send a Second Chance Offer. It could also mean that they were shilling and 'won' their own item.




Oh please tell me that still isn't happening?! Sometimes I see an auction going from $99 to $200 and i think, is that the seller's friend or other account? It's usually a high feedback bidder though, but they could still be doing that.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who don't realize that buyers won't know what size the gloves or shoes are if they don't put it in the listing.

I am getting really tired of reading "barley used" and "no ware."


----------



## Catbird9

SELLERS:

Blurry, poorly lit, or not enough pictures to show the item being sold.

Photographing a nice handbag lying on the floor, shapeless and limp. Have they not heard of tissue paper?

Photographing a nice handbag in a bathroom, with fixtures visible in the background. Instant turnoff.

Intentionally trying to circumvent the prohibited items listing policy regarding dust bags and hang tags. (Many obvious examples could be shown....maybe I should start a thread!)

BUYERS:

Buyers who buy your cross body bag and upon receiving it, even though you listed the strap drop accurately, complain that they can't wear it as a cross body, only as a shoulder bag.

EBAY:

Not removing fakes and listing violations consistently, even when reported.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I know it's been said before but I'm really tired of not getting feedback. Actually past tired, first it was as a seller now it is as buyer. I always leave feedback when someone pays, because well so many just DON'T.....

Look if I buy something and pay immediately, how hard is it to give feedback? Is it really about waiting until I receive the item and leave feedback? That's really backwards and the way people "buy" without true commitment should warrant automatic feedback if I pay immediately. 

New rule: if you haven't taken the time to provide feedback by the time my item(s) have arrived then screw your feedback. It's called reciprocation. That is all for my mini rant, please excuse if this offends. It's just darn right irritating!


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Sellers who don't realize that buyers won't know what size the gloves or shoes are if they don't put it in the listing.
> 
> *I am getting really tired of reading "barley used" and "no ware."*



Seconded!


----------



## Belen.E

Mrs. MFH said:


> New rule: if you haven't taken the time to provide feedback by the time my item(s) have arrived then screw your feedback. It's called reciprocation. That is all for my mini rant, please excuse if this offends. It's just darn right irritating!



As a buyer I was much happier when I put that rule into effect. No feedback for me? None for you


----------



## Catbird9

Mrs. MFH said:


> I know it's been said before but I'm really tired of not getting feedback. Actually past tired, first it was as a seller now it is as buyer. I always leave feedback when someone pays, because well so many just DON'T.....
> 
> Look if I buy something and pay immediately, how hard is it to give feedback? Is it really about waiting until I receive the item and leave feedback? That's really backwards and the way people "buy" without true commitment should warrant automatic feedback if I pay immediately.
> 
> New rule: if you haven't taken the time to provide feedback by the time my item(s) have arrived then screw your feedback. It's called reciprocation. That is all for my mini rant, please excuse if this offends. It's just darn right irritating!



I can see your point, but as a seller I like to wait for the buyer to leave feedback first so I know the transaction has gone smoothly and the buyer is happy.


----------



## whateve

Mrs. MFH said:


> I know it's been said before but I'm really tired of not getting feedback. Actually past tired, first it was as a seller now it is as buyer. I always leave feedback when someone pays, because well so many just DON'T.....
> 
> Look if I buy something and pay immediately, how hard is it to give feedback? Is it really about waiting until I receive the item and leave feedback? That's really backwards and the way people "buy" without true commitment should warrant automatic feedback if I pay immediately.
> 
> New rule: if you haven't taken the time to provide feedback by the time my item(s) have arrived then screw your feedback. It's called reciprocation. That is all for my mini rant, please excuse if this offends. It's just darn right irritating!


I understand your reasoning. For my last 10 purchases, only 2 sellers left me feedback. It only irks me when I've already left them feedback. I understand why sellers want to wait until they know the buyer is happy.

As a seller, I stopped leaving feedback until after the 2 week return period is up. I don't want someone who might turn out to be a PITA benefit from positive feedback from me. And I don't want to remind someone that they still can return an item if they have forgotten. I also look at the feedback buyers have left for others and if they don't leave feedback normally, I don't leave them any, even if there are no problems.

Again as a buyer, I've stopped leaving feedback if I'm not absolutely thrilled with my purchase. If the seller didn't describe it correctly but I'm not mad enough to complain, I'll just let it go. I don't think the seller deserves positive feedback but I don't want to get a reputation of leaving negative feedback and end up on someone's blocked list.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Catbird9 said:


> I can see your point, but as a seller I like to wait for the buyer to leave feedback first so I know the transaction has gone smoothly and the buyer is happy.




A buyer leaving feedback really has nothing do to with a seller leaving feedback. It's simple, if I pay then feedback should be left.  There shouldn't be a "waiting game". Waiting for me to receive my item and providing feedback afterwards seems superficial IMO. It's like saving that one thing just in case the buyer isn't happy...as a get back.  Many times, I leave feedback on items I buy and still no feedback is left.  If it isn't a priority for them then it simply won't be for me.


----------



## devik

ToriChan said:


> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sellers who don't realize that buyers won't know  what size the gloves or shoes are if they don't put it in the listing.
> 
> *I am getting really tired of reading "barley used" and "no ware."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded!
Click to expand...


Thrided! 




Catbird9 said:


> SELLERS:
> 
> Blurry, poorly lit, or not enough pictures to show the item being sold.
> 
> Photographing a nice handbag lying on the floor, shapeless and limp. Have they not heard of tissue paper?
> 
> Photographing a nice handbag in a bathroom, with fixtures visible in the background. Instant turnoff.
> 
> *Intentionally trying to circumvent the prohibited items listing policy regarding dust bags and hang tags. *(Many obvious examples could be shown....maybe I should start a thread!)


Everything you said, but especially this. Though it does help when I encounter such a seller, since I now know never to buy anything from them.



Catbird9 said:


> EBAY:
> *
> Not removing fakes and listing violations consistently, even when reported.*



Double this. Frustrating! 




Catbird9 said:


> I can see your point, but as a seller I like to  wait for the buyer to leave feedback first so I know the transaction  has gone smoothly and the buyer is happy.



I think this makes total sense and I understand why sellers do it, particularly in today's buyer-friendly eBay environment.




whateve said:


> I understand your reasoning. For my last 10 purchases, only 2 sellers left me feedback. It only irks me when I've already left them feedback. I understand why sellers want to wait until they know the buyer is happy.
> 
> As a seller, I stopped leaving feedback until after the 2 week return period is up. I don't want someone who might turn out to be a PITA benefit from positive feedback from me. And I don't want to remind someone that they still can return an item if they have forgotten. I also look at the feedback buyers have left for others and if they don't leave feedback normally, I don't leave them any, even if there are no problems.
> 
> Again *as a buyer, I've stopped leaving feedback if I'm not absolutely thrilled with my purchase. *If the seller didn't describe it correctly but I'm not mad enough to complain, I'll just let it go. I don't think the seller deserves positive feedback but I don't want to get a reputation of leaving negative feedback and end up on someone's blocked list.



That's how I handle purchases too. You have to earn my positive feedback, but I also won't penalize you for so-so service and will just decline to leave any feedback at all.


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

whateve said:


> Sellers who don't realize that buyers won't know what size the gloves or shoes are if they don't put it in the listing.
> 
> I am getting really tired of reading "barley used" and "no ware."



And ...

Garentey authency


----------



## ToriChan

Jennie's Aunt said:


> And ...
> 
> Garentey authency



Also don't forget when certain sellers say items are "brand new" or "new without tags" but then go on to say the bag was ONLY carried a few times... that's not new.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mrs. MFH said:


> I know it's been said before but I'm really tired of not getting feedback. Actually past tired, first it was as a seller now it is as buyer. I always leave feedback when someone pays, because well so many just DON'T.....
> 
> Look if I buy something and pay immediately, how hard is it to give feedback? Is it really about waiting until I receive the item and leave feedback? That's really backwards and the way people "buy" without true commitment should warrant automatic feedback if I pay immediately.
> 
> New rule: if you haven't taken the time to provide feedback by the time my item(s) have arrived then screw your feedback. It's called reciprocation. That is all for my mini rant, please excuse if this offends. It's just darn right irritating!






Are you buying Feedback, or the item? 



as a seller, I don't leave Feedback until my BUYER Leaves feedback,
then I know they have received the item and they are happy..

That is when I KNOW the transaction is COMPLETE. 

as a Buyer, I leave Feedback when I receive the item and I'm happy PERIOD.


the reason I don't leave Feedback right away as a seller, is there are still OTHER things that can go wrong. 
Buyers receive the item, and accuse the seller of selling a FAKE item.
Buyer claims item was not received, even though there is SIGNATURE confirmation.
Buyer tried to get partial refund after item arrives. 

There are too many buyers on ebay playing games these days,
WHY give them feedback BEFORE they prove what kind of buyer they are? 


on my buying account, I have a Feedback score of OVER 1,500 I don't care if my sellers leave feedback First, I was NOT buying Feedback I was buying an item 
and paid for the shipping. If the item is as described and was shipped within a reasonable amount of time, I leave Feedback. 

BUT, I will tell you, MOST sellers do leave Feedback, after I have left Feedback and I am fine with that. 

again I am NOT buying their Feedback, I am buying their item and shipping service. 



*Feedback, is NOT supposed to be about Feedback.*

Feedback is to show that the seller described their items well.
That the seller ships the item out on time. 
That the seller is not trying to make extra money on the shipping costs. 
and that the item arrives safely. 

If my sellers do all of these things, I leave Feedback.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Belen.E said:


> As a buyer I was much happier when I put that rule into effect. No feedback for me? None for you




why were you even concerned with Feedback? 

I have NO CLUE what sellers have left me Feedback, that is not what I was buying.

I was buying their items and safe shipping If the item arrives 
and was described properly, and packed well, I leave Feedback, 
and most of my sellers also leave feedback. 

Many sellers leave Feedback once a month, or they have it set to automatically 
leave Feedback, after they have received your Feedback.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mrs. MFH said:


> A buyer leaving feedback really has nothing do to with a seller leaving feedback. It's simple, if I pay then feedback should be left.  There shouldn't be a "waiting game". Waiting for me to receive my item and providing feedback afterwards seems superficial IMO. It's like saving that one thing just in case the buyer isn't happy...as a get back.  Many times, I leave feedback on items I buy and still no feedback is left.  If it isn't a priority for them then it simply won't be for me.




*A buyer leaving feedback really has nothing do to with a seller leaving feedback*

You are right a Buyer should just leave Feedback if they are happy 
with their item they bought. 
NOT make it contingent on if the seller has left Feedback. 

Feedback is not supposed to be about Feedback. 

Sellers sometimes have an automated Feedback that will leave Feedback once they have received your Feedback, letting them know you are happy with your purchase.
Other sellers leave feedback for a month and do it all at once.


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> I understand your reasoning. For my last 10 purchases, only 2 sellers left me feedback. It only irks me when I've already left them feedback. I understand why sellers want to wait until they know the buyer is happy.
> 
> *As a seller, I stopped leaving feedback until after the 2 week return period is up. I don't want someone who might turn out to be a PITA benefit from positive feedback from me. And I don't want to remind someone that they still can return an item if they have forgotten. I also look at the feedback buyers have left for others and if they don't leave feedback normally, I don't leave them any, even if there are no problems.
> *
> Again as a buyer, I've stopped leaving feedback if I'm not absolutely thrilled with my purchase. If the seller didn't describe it correctly but I'm not mad enough to complain, I'll just let it go. I don't think the seller deserves positive feedback but I don't want to get a reputation of leaving negative feedback and end up on someone's blocked list.




Exactly, too many PROBLEM buyers get Pos. Feedback, just because they PAID.. 

I will NOT leave Feedback for a buyer, then a few weeks later find they are a scammer. 

This is the LAST protection sellers have these days, since buyers can no longer receive Neg. Feedback. 

and as for sellers, I leave Feedback if I am happy. 
if I am unhappy, then I also don't leave Feedback, unless of course 
it was a really bad issue, then I will leave Honest Feedback. 
BUT, that is one in 200 purchases 
In over 2,000 Feedback left, I have only left 5 Less than Pos. in total.. 

and only for massive issues.


----------



## Nikki_

JustAgUrL said:


> Exactly, too many PROBLEM buyers get Pos. Feedback, just because they PAID..
> 
> *I will NOT leave Feedback for a buyer, then a few weeks later find they are a scammer.
> *
> This is the LAST protection sellers have these days, since buyers can no longer receive Neg. Feedback.
> 
> and as for sellers, I leave Feedback if I am happy.
> if I am unhappy, then I also don't leave Feedback, unless of course
> it was a really bad issue, then I will leave Honest Feedback.
> BUT, that is one in 200 purchases
> In over 2,000 Feedback left, I have only left 5 Less than Pos. in total..
> 
> and only for massive issues.



I agree.

I could kick myself for leaving positive FB for a buyer who did a INR chargeback on me several weeks later in which she signed for!

Now, I wait.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nikki_ said:


> I agree.
> 
> I could kick myself for leaving positive FB for a buyer who did a INR chargeback on me several weeks later in which she signed for!
> 
> Now, I wait.




Exactly, we see it ALL too often here on this forum.

Frankly, my ebay Pet Peeve is Buyers who care too much about when they receive 
their Feedback.

Buyers are either there to buy items they like, OR, to buy Feedback. 

If buyers are not capable of understanding that Paying for the item is 
NOT the only thing that can make them a GOOD buyer or a Nightmare, 
then I am not sure I would want to do business with that buyer. 

Feedback is NOT supposed to be part of Feedback. I wish buyers would learn to understand this.


----------



## ToriChan

JustAgUrL said:


> Exactly, we see it ALL too often here on this forum.
> 
> Frankly, my ebay Pet Peeve is Buyers who care too much about when they receive
> their Feedback.
> 
> Buyers are either there to buy items they like, OR, to buy Feedback.
> 
> If buyers are not capable of understanding that Paying for the item is
> NOT the only thing that can make them a GOOD buyer or a Nightmare,
> then I am not sure I would want to do business with that buyer.
> 
> Feedback is NOT supposed to be part of Feedback. I wish buyers would learn to understand this.



+1. I agree- I recently had someone try to pull a scam on me, after I left her feedback and she had the items for a few days and if I could I wouldn't have given her positive if I had known earlier. Feedback is just a number- you're buying items that you want NOT the feedback as a digital satus quo.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mrs. MFH said:


> A buyer leaving feedback really has nothing do to with a seller leaving feedback. It's simple, if I pay then feedback should be left.  There shouldn't be a "waiting game". Waiting for me to receive my item and providing feedback afterwards seems superficial IMO. It's like saving that one thing just in case the buyer isn't happy...as a get back.  Many times, I leave feedback on items I buy and still no feedback is left.  If it isn't a priority for them then it simply won't be for me.




You just don't understand then that if sellers did it YOUR way, 
then you and this scammer in the link below would get the same Feedback
Buyer Feedback ends up being even more meaningless. 

It is buyers like in this thread, that many of us don't want to help via leaving them Pos Feedback just for paying, so they can rip off another seller. 
She paid, then a few weeks later ripped off the seller for a LOT of money. 
But, it seems as if you think that "PAYING" is the only thing that makes a buyer good or bad. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...rt-please-go-to-authenticate-site-806296.html



Maybe you should read a bunch of the threads on this ebay forum. 
Just last week, a member here, received a Neg Feedback from a new buyer saying the bag she bought was fake. 

Now, you think that buyer automatically DESERVES Pos. Feedback, just because she paid? 

she has now ruined a sellers Feedback and reputation accusing the seller of selling a fake bag, yet, you think she should 
receive Pos. Feedback, just because she paid.  



Feedback means FAR FAR MORE when a seller waits and gives you Feedback you actually deserve.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

JustAgUrL said:


> You just don't understand then that if sellers did it YOUR way,
> 
> then you and this scammer in the link below would get the same Feedback
> 
> Buyer Feedback ends up being even more meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> It is buyers like in this thread, that many of us don't want to help via leaving them Pos Feedback just for paying, so they can rip off another seller.
> 
> She paid, then a few weeks later ripped off the seller for a LOT of money.
> 
> But, it seems as if you think that "PAYING" is the only thing that makes a buyer good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...rt-please-go-to-authenticate-site-806296.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read a bunch of the threads on this ebay forum.
> 
> Just last week, a member here, received a Neg Feedback from a new buyer saying the bag she bought was fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you think that buyer automatically DESERVES Pos. Feedback, just because she paid?
> 
> 
> 
> she has now ruined a sellers Feedback and reputation accusing the seller of selling a fake bag, yet, you think she should
> 
> receive Pos. Feedback, just because she paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback means FAR FAR MORE when a seller waits and gives you Feedback you actually deserve.




That is YOUR opinion. I've read many threads on this form and I get it, some buyers are shady and scammers however I am NOT and until proven otherwise I expect feedback once I pay for an item. Period, you have your opinion and I have mine.  If you are an honest seller and ship the actual product that is accurately described in the listing feedback SHOULD be positive. We all know that scammers take advantage, what exactly does that have to do with me? Scammers and dishonest buyers are besides the point.  

My point is that why should I be penalized and not left feedback because of what has happened to YOU or others on this form as you so graciously pointed out? Sellers are just outright REFUSING TO LEAVE FEEDBACK. It is sellers like yourself that do not warrant my feedback and as I stated before, if sellers will not take the time to leave feedback once I pay for an item then I refuse to leave feedback. I'm tired of leaving feedback and then having to request it (as both a buyer and seller).


----------



## ToriChan

Mrs. MFH said:


> That is YOUR opinion. I've read many threads on this form and I get it, some buyers are shady and scammers however I am NOT and until proven otherwise I expect feedback once I pay for an item. Period, you have your opinion and I have mine.  If you are an honest seller and ship the actual product that is accurately described in the listing feedback SHOULD be positive. We all know that scammers take advantage, what exactly does that have to do with me? Scammers and dishonest buyers are besides the point.
> 
> My point is that why should I be penalized and not left feedback because of what has happened to YOU or others on this form as you so graciously pointed out? Sellers are just outright REFUSING TO LEAVE FEEDBACK. It is sellers like yourself that do not warrant my feedback and as I stated before, if sellers will not take the time to leave feedback once I pay for an item then I refuse to leave feedback. I'm tired of leaving feedback and then having to request it (as both a buyer and seller).



I think what JustAgUrL is trying to say is that certain buyers use feedback as extortion, and our opportunity as sellers to *only* leave positive is our only control to at least not give them another feedback point to be more credible. Yes, sellers will refuse to leave feedback until they are sure that they know you are happy with the item- this is the way eBay works. Sellers are backed into a corner and in INAD cases we can lose because "the buyers always right" when we did perfectly describe our items. I recently had someone pull a switch on the item I sent them. I sent a bag in excellent condition and they claimed they received a beat up, damaged bag. When in reality she sent me back her bag and kept mine. She also got her refund. eBay only compensated me until I talked about pressing charges and mail fraud.  

Not saying you're a bad buyer but sellers have to be cautious, especially me after being scammed only a month ago (and I had left positive feedback before she opened a claim.)


----------



## poopsie

You are most certainly entitled to your opinion. You are not entitled to feedback. It is a stretch to assume that someone is* REFUSING* TO LEAVE FEEDBACK when in fact they just might not give a snit about it one way or the other. I don't always leave it as a buyer or seller. And it isn't out of pique. I just don't invest that much into Ebay.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mrs. MFH said:


> That is YOUR opinion. I've read many threads on this form and I get it, some buyers are shady and scammers however I am NOT and until proven otherwise* I expect feedback once I pay for an item . Period*, you have your opinion and I have mine.  If you are an honest seller and ship the actual product that is accurately described in the listing feedback SHOULD be positive. We all know that scammers take advantage, what exactly does that have to do with me? Scammers and dishonest buyers are besides the point.
> 
> My point is that why should I be penalized and not left feedback because of what has happened to YOU or others on this form as you so graciously pointed out? Sellers are just outright REFUSING TO LEAVE FEEDBACK. It is sellers like yourself that do not warrant my feedback and as I stated before, if sellers will not take the time to leave feedback once I pay for an item then I refuse to leave feedback. I'm tired of leaving feedback and then having to request it (as both a buyer and seller).




are you buying items that you like? 
or, are you buying Feedback? 

*
YOU are NOT entitled to Feedback. 
You are entitled to the item you bought and paid for. 
*
Fact is, Feedback is VOLUNTARY!!! 

You said:
* If you are an honest seller and ship the actual product that is accurately described in the listing feedback SHOULD be positive. 
*
HONEST sellers are being ripped off everyday 
on ebay, so, it does NOT matter if the item is perfect and shipped safely..
there are buyers who want FREE stuff and they have found a way to get free stuff

Feedback is the LAST thing on ebay that sellers have any control OVER 
and unreasonable buyers who pitch their little hissy fits over wanting their FEEDBACK  are only going to damage ebay further 

Be careful what you wish for as it is 4 sellers in just that last WEEK
that I KNOW of stopped listing their nicer designer items on ebay, due to bad buyers 

If ebay changes Feedback and instead makes it a purchase count 
for buyers, MORE Sellers will end up leaving Then there will be even fewer 
nice items to buy off ebay. 



Personally, I treat Feedback the way it was intended. 
When I buy an item, and I receive the item in the condition 
it was listed as, I leave my Seller Pos. Feedback, as it helps them 
build their business. 

as a Buyer, Feedback is not that meaningful, as I get the same feedback as 
any other buyer. I am just happy to receive my items, I'll leave Feedback regardless of what the seller does 
I am NOT into playing games of Titt for Tat


----------



## Nikki_

JustAgUrL said:


> are you buying items that you like?
> or, are you buying Feedback?
> 
> *
> YOU are NOT entitled to Feedback.
> You are entitled to the item you bought and paid for.
> *
> *Fact is, Feedback is VOLUNTARY!!! *
> 
> You said:
> * If you are an honest seller and ship the actual product that is accurately described in the listing feedback SHOULD be positive.
> *
> HONEST sellers are being ripped off everyday
> on ebay, so, it does NOT matter if the item is perfect and shipped safely..
> there are buyers who want FREE stuff and they have found a way to get free stuff
> 
> Feedback is the LAST thing on ebay that sellers have any control OVER
> and unreasonable buyers who pitch their little hissy fits over wanting their FEEDBACK  are only going to damage ebay further
> 
> Be careful what you wish for as it is 4 sellers in just that last WEEK
> that I KNOW of stopped listing their nicer designer items on ebay, due to bad buyers
> 
> If ebay changes Feedback and instead makes it a purchase count
> for buyers, MORE Sellers will end up leaving Then there will be even fewer
> nice items to buy off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I treat Feedback the way it was intended.
> When I buy an item, and I receive the item in the condition
> it was listed as, I leave my Seller Pos. Feedback, as it helps them
> build their business.
> 
> as a Buyer, Feedback is not that meaningful, as I get the same feedback as
> any other buyer. I am just happy to receive my items, I'll leave Feedback regardless of what the seller does
> I am NOT into playing games of Titt for Tat



You're absolutely correct. 

Regardless if you're a buyer or a seller, FB is voluntary, not mandatory.


----------



## nastasja

JustAgUrL said:


> Are you buying Feedback, or the item?
> 
> 
> 
> as a seller, I don't leave Feedback until my BUYER Leaves feedback, then I know they have received the item and they are happy..
> 
> 
> 
> That is when I KNOW the transaction is COMPLETE.
> 
> 
> 
> as a Buyer, I leave Feedback when I receive the item and I'm happy PERIOD.




This says it all right here [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## mkr

On a lighter note, I hate when a seller lists a pre-owned designer item and uses the original designer website photos. Then they're rude when you ask for real photos.


----------



## whateve

mkr said:


> On a lighter note, I hate when a seller lists a pre-owned designer item and uses the original designer website photos. Then they're rude when you ask for real photos.


What is even worse is when they say "it is just like this picture only a different color"!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Nikki_ said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> 
> Regardless if you're a buyer or a seller, FB is voluntary, not mandatory.



+1.

As a seller, I would never consider leaving feedback before the item is delivered.  Regardless of whether the buyer has paid, I want to ensure that the buyer at least has the item before I leave any feedback.  I want to make sure that the buyer doesn't leave bad feedback or ding my DSRs for things like shipping when what occurs is entirely out of my control.  

For example, when all the massive snowstorms hit New England this winter, I had several packages that were seriously delayed in transit.  Luckily, my buyers were understanding, but if a buyer had chosen to leave negative feedback for slow shipping when I shipped the day after the purchase and the only reason the package was delayed was due to an act of God (which, sadly, is out of my control, or else I would be Mrs. Bradley Cooper), I certainly would not be leaving that buyer positive feedback because that's entirely unreasonable of the buyer.


----------



## Lily

Since eBay took away the ability for sellers to leave neutral or negative feedback for buyers, buyer feedback has become virtually useless. 

Nowadays, I only check *feedback as a seller*, when I'm considering a purchase, and *feedback left for others* when deciding whether or not to accept a buyer's offer.


----------



## bunnyr

Mrs. MFH said:


> A buyer leaving feedback really has nothing do to with a seller leaving feedback. It's simple, if I pay then feedback should be left.  There shouldn't be a "waiting game". Waiting for me to receive my item and providing feedback afterwards seems superficial IMO. It's like saving that one thing just in case the buyer isn't happy...as a get back.  Many times, I leave feedback on items I buy and still no feedback is left.  If it isn't a priority for them then it simply won't be for me.




I disagree as feedback sums up your experience for the entire transaction. After buyer pays is only the beginning.


----------



## alansgail

JustAgUrL said:


> You just don't understand then that if sellers did it YOUR way,
> then you and this scammer in the link below would get the same Feedback
> Buyer Feedback ends up being even more meaningless.
> 
> It is buyers like in this thread, that many of us don't want to help via leaving them Pos Feedback just for paying, so they can rip off another seller.
> She paid, then a few weeks later ripped off the seller for a LOT of money.
> But, it seems as if you think that "PAYING" is the only thing that makes a buyer good or bad.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...rt-please-go-to-authenticate-site-806296.html
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read a bunch of the threads on this ebay forum.
> Just last week, a member here, received a Neg Feedback from a new buyer saying the bag she bought was fake.
> 
> Now, you think that buyer automatically DESERVES Pos. Feedback, just because she paid?
> 
> she has now ruined a sellers Feedback and reputation accusing the seller of selling a fake bag, yet, you think she should
> receive Pos. Feedback, just because she paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback means FAR FAR MORE when a seller waits and gives you Feedback you actually deserve.


+++++1!!!!! Thank you for this!


----------



## Nikki_

Lindsay2367 said:


> +1.
> 
> As a seller, I would never consider leaving feedback before the item is delivered.  Regardless of whether the buyer has paid, I want to ensure that the buyer at least has the item before I leave any feedback.  I want to make sure that the buyer doesn't leave bad feedback or ding my DSRs for things like shipping when what occurs is entirely out of my control.
> 
> For example, when all the massive snowstorms hit New England this winter, I had several packages that were seriously delayed in transit.  Luckily, my buyers were understanding, but if a buyer had chosen to leave negative feedback for slow shipping when I shipped the day after the purchase and the only reason the package was delayed was due to an act of God (which, sadly, is out of my control, or else I would be Mrs. Bradley Cooper), I certainly would not be leaving that buyer positive feedback because that's entirely unreasonable of the buyer.



I don't know if you (or anyone else has noticed) but eBay's delivery estimations have gotten quite unrealistic. I listed an item today and I ship within 24 hours, priority. After listing the item, I went back to check for any errors and I noticed that it stated that the item could be delivered by the 16th!

So, technically if someone purchased the item now, I have 24 hours to ship it out (my local USPS is closed at the moment) at some point tomorrow which is already the 15th and there's no way in h*ll and it would be delivered by the 16th. eBay's giving buyers some unrealistic demands when it comes to delivery times. 

On a side note, if anyone would ever leave you a Neg for slow shipping due to weather conditions, I'd call eBay and complain until they removed it. Like you have control over Mother Nature!


----------



## alansgail

Nikki_ said:


> I don't know if you (or anyone else has noticed) but eBay's delivery estimations have gotten quite unrealistic. I listed an item today and I ship within 24 hours, priority. After listing the item, I went back to check for any errors and I noticed that it stated that the item could be delivered by the 16th!
> 
> So, technically if someone purchased the item now, I have 24 hours to ship it out (my local USPS is closed at the moment) at some point tomorrow which is already the 15th and there's no way in h*ll and it would be delivered by the 16th. eBay's giving buyers some unrealistic demands when it comes to delivery times.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone would ever leave you a Neg for slow shipping due to weather conditions, I'd call eBay and complain until they removed it. Like you have control over Mother Nature!


Wow, thanks for pointing this out, I had no idea as to their ridiculous shipping times. I ordered a vintage handbag today and noticed that within the hour I had notification that it shipped.....now I know why, sellers are in fear for their shops (lives!!!!) on eBay.
I don't need my items shipped within the hour (or even the same day or next day) but eBay seems to be putting all kinds of pressure on sellers these days.

Glad it's not my regular gig.....


----------



## Nikki_

alansgail said:


> Wow, thanks for pointing this out, I had no idea as to their ridiculous shipping times. I ordered a vintage handbag today and noticed that within the hour I had notification that it shipped.....now I know why, sellers are in fear for their shops (lives!!!!) on eBay.
> I don't need my items shipped within the hour (or even the same day or next day) but eBay seems to be putting all kinds of pressure on sellers these days.
> 
> Glad it's not my regular gig.....



Your seller was probably in a panic, trying to get your package shipped out within 24 hours, otherwise they'd risk a defect on their account. 

I agree with you, eBay really is putting too much pressure on sellers these days and it's ridiculous. Like you, if I purchase an item, as long as the seller ships it out within a few days, that's fine with me.


----------



## BomberGal

Lily said:


> Since eBay took away the ability for sellers to leave neutral or negative feedback for buyers, buyer feedback has become virtually useless.
> 
> Nowadays, I only check *feedback as a seller*, when I'm considering a purchase, and *feedback left for others* when deciding whether or not to accept a buyer's offer.



This.

On ebay, "Buyer Feedback" means crapola. They could have a million positives, but it means nothing if they can't have negatives and neutrals. For a buyer, a million positives means they're no more credible or honest than a buyer with 5 feedback. But the feedback they leave for sellers can say quite a lot about them, fortunately.

Granted, I quit selling on ebay a long time ago.

I do still shop on ebay pretty regularly though. I don't even care if I get feedback as a buyer. But I always leave feedback for the seller.


----------



## megt10

Catbird9 said:


> I can see your point, but as a seller I like to wait for the buyer to leave feedback first so I know the transaction has gone smoothly and the buyer is happy.



+1. As a seller I rarely leave feedback until feedback is received. As a buyer I leave feedback once I have received my item and am happy with the transaction. In the rare cases that I haven't been happy I give the seller the opportunity to address the situation prior to leaving feedback.


----------



## bunnyr

Mrs. MFH said:


> A buyer leaving feedback really has nothing do to with a seller leaving feedback. It's simple, if I pay then feedback should be left.  There shouldn't be a "waiting game". Waiting for me to receive my item and providing feedback afterwards seems superficial IMO. It's like saving that one thing just in case the buyer isn't happy...as a get back.  Many times, I leave feedback on items I buy and still no feedback is left.  If it isn't a priority for them then it simply won't be for me.




I wanted to respond to the "get back". No there won't be any since sellers do not have the option to leave negative feedback. 

Also in another post your reasoning was that because you're honest you would get the feedback right away after paying. Well, it's like asking why do jewelry stores lock up their merchandise if I am honest and don't plan on stealing. Unfortunately there are many dishonest people and it's not possible to only accommodate you. Many experienced sellers on here has voiced their stories regarding the many dishonest buyers. Sellers have no way of knowing how "honest" you are. It's like the saying goes... We need the contract because we don't trust each other.


----------



## alansgail

bunnyr said:


> I wanted to respond to the "get back". No there won't be any since sellers do not have the option to leave negative feedback.
> 
> Also in another post your reasoning was that because you're honest you would get the feedback right away after paying. Well, it's like asking why do jewelry stores lock up their merchandise if I am honest and don't plan on stealing. Unfortunately there are many dishonest people and it's not possible to only accommodate you. Many experienced sellers on here has voiced their stories regarding the many dishonest buyers. Sellers have no way of knowing how "honest" you are. It's like the saying goes... We need the contract because we don't trust each other.


Sad but true, trust needs to be earned and not just implied.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> +1. As a seller I rarely leave feedback until feedback is received. As a buyer I leave feedback once I have received my item and am happy with the transaction. In the rare cases that I haven't been happy I give the seller the opportunity to address the situation prior to leaving feedback.





bunnyr said:


> I wanted to respond to the "get back". No there won't be any since sellers do not have the option to leave negative feedback.
> 
> Also in another post your reasoning was that because you're honest you would get the feedback right away after paying. Well, it's like asking why do jewelry stores lock up their merchandise if I am honest and don't plan on stealing. Unfortunately there are many dishonest people and it's not possible to only accommodate you. Many experienced sellers on here has voiced their stories regarding the many dishonest buyers. Sellers have no way of knowing how "honest" you are. It's like the saying goes... We need the contract because we don't trust each other.



Both of those! No more else needs to be said on this issue!


----------



## JustAgUrL

bunnyr said:


> I wanted to respond to the "get back". No there won't be any since sellers do not have the option to leave negative feedback.
> 
> Also in another post your reasoning was that because you're honest you would get the feedback right away after paying. Well, it's like asking why do jewelry stores lock up their merchandise if I am honest and don't plan on stealing. Unfortunately there are many dishonest people and it's not possible to only accommodate you. Many experienced sellers on here has voiced their stories regarding the many dishonest buyers. Sellers have no way of knowing how "honest" you are. It's like the saying goes... We need the contract because we don't trust each other.




Exactly, Honest buyers UNDERSTAND that they can't realistically expect to be treated differently, they are gracious about this, and they don't penalize stores 
and sellers for taking precautions to protect themselves. 



Buyers who expect sellers to leave Feedback after payment  would be like 
sellers expecting buyers to leave Feedback after the item has been shipped. 


Well, hey, they are honest sellers, why should they be penalized 
for what other sellers do?  Shouldn't they be treated as honest sellers 
until they prove they are not?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Everyone has their own opinion, I've stated mine and I'll stick with what I feel is the right way to do business.  When I buy an item I am not buying feedback but I expect it.  If sellers aren't willing to leave it for WHATEVER REASON then I won't. Period!


----------



## bunnyr

Mrs. MFH said:


> Everyone has their own opinion, I've stated mine and I'll stick with what I feel is the right way to do business.  When I buy an item I am not buying feedback but I expect it.  If sellers aren't willing to leave it for WHATEVER REASON then I won't. Period!




Then when you sell on eBay, do they same to your buyers and see how soon you change your mind.

And regarding right way to do business, I don't know of any other "business" where sellers leave feedback for buyers.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bunnyr said:


> Then when you sell on eBay, do they same to your buyers and see how soon you change your mind.




I've been doing it....I sell much more than I buy.


----------



## bunnyr

Mrs. MFH said:


> I've been doing it....I sell much more than I buy.




And you don't feel the buyers take advantage Because they got positive feedback already?


----------



## Nikki_

Mrs. MFH said:


> Everyone has their own opinion, I've stated mine and I'll stick with what I feel is the right way to do business.  When I buy an item I am not buying feedback but I expect it.  If sellers aren't willing to leave it for WHATEVER REASON then I won't. Period!



Perhaps this lengthy thread may be of interest:

http://community.ebay.com/t5/Biddin...ACK-UNLESS-THE-BUYER/td-p/23768449?rmvSB=true


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bunnyr said:


> And you don't feel the buyers take advantage Because they got positive feedback already?




Honestly, no. I've had a few that don't leave feedback and I've asked them to, 9 out of 10 they do.  Some initially forget and some wait a week or 2. Ive had one that just didn't. I've never had a buyer try to scam or take advantage but I've only been selling 2 years.  Most sellers email me saying thank you etc and wait until I leave feedback before they do but at least they communicate in some way. 

I've also noticed that in my experience when I buy from sellers with very high feedback numbers they are the ones who provide feedback once they ship the item. It has only been recent that sellers are just not leaving it at all....even AFTER I have received the item and provide positive feedback. 

Yes I know it's not mandatory but why not....is it such an inconvenience? I've had many cases where buyers just don't pay and offer all the excuses of why they can't but those that do immediately usually aren't scammers, in my experience. I sell high value items so maybe that's why...who knows


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Nikki_ said:


> Perhaps this lengthy thread may be of interest:
> 
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Biddin...ACK-UNLESS-THE-BUYER/td-p/23768449?rmvSB=true




Thanks Nikki, I'll take a look at this.


----------



## alansgail

The problem I'm seeing here is that some people "think" that feedback is fair.......maybe at one time it used to be but now with the inability of sellers to leave nothing but positive fb for their buyers there is nothing fair about it at all.
As a seller of high end goods on eBay I wouldn't dream of leaving feedback immediately after my buyer paid me (sometimes upwards of a thousand dollars).
EBay is filled with all kinds of twisted rules that change all the time.....as a seller you need to protect yourself and the last thing you want to do is pat your seller on the back for prompt payment only to be slapped with a negative review a few days later when they've decided they don't like your product for whatever reason. 
Talk about screwed!
The seller is the underdog on eBay. They need to protect themselves in every way possible because eBay is for sure not going to do that!
Once my buyer gets their item and leaves a positive review........that's when I'm happy to leave them a positive as well......
People who think otherwise obviously don't sell on eBay. And if they say they do sell on eBay then they've been lucky thus far that things haven't gone south for them. I do hope your winning streak continues for you.....

 but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## JustAgUrL

alansgail said:


> The problem I'm seeing here is that some people "think" that feedback is fair.......maybe at one time it used to be but now with the inability of sellers to leave nothing but positive fb for their buyers there is nothing fair about it at all.
> As a seller of high end goods on eBay I wouldn't dream of leaving feedback immediately after my buyer paid me (sometimes upwards of a thousand dollars).
> EBay is filled with all kinds of twisted rules that change all the time.....as a seller you need to protect yourself and the last thing you want to do is pat your seller on the back for prompt payment only to be slapped with a negative review a few days later when they've decided they don't like your product for whatever reason.
> Talk about screwed!
> The seller is the underdog on eBay. They need to protect themselves in every way possible because eBay is for sure not going to do that!
> Once my buyer gets their item and leaves a positive review........that's when I'm happy to leave them a positive as well......
> People who think otherwise obviously don't sell on eBay. And if they say they do sell on eBay then they've been lucky thus far that things haven't gone south for them. I do hope your winning streak continues for you.....
> 
> but I wouldn't count on it.




This is soooo TRUE 

also it seems as if some feel entitled to this Feedback regardless of whether the transaction is complete or not.. 
Not only do they feel entitled to this Pos. Feedback, BUT, they feel they should 
also be able to dictate when this Pos. Feedback should be left, and 
if they don't receive it FIRST, then they will not give their sellers Feedback
to help build their business.


----------



## alansgail

JustAgUrL said:


> This is soooo TRUE
> 
> also it seems as if some feel entitled to this Feedback regardless of whether the transaction is complete or not..
> Not only do they feel entitled to this Pos. Feedback, BUT, they feel they should
> also be able to dictate when this Pos. Feedback should be left, and
> if they don't receive it FIRST, then they will not give their sellers Feedback
> to help build their business.


....yep, good to try to see feedback from both sides instead of just one's own.


----------



## JustAgUrL

alansgail said:


> ....yep, good to try to see feedback from both sides instead of just one's own.



exactly here has been a saying for a LONG time on ebay 

*Don't make Feedback, part of your Feedback.*

That applies in these situations as well, as *some buyers are withholding Feedback as a penalty* for not receiving Feedback* when they think they are entitled to it*, NOT because there was anything wrong with the item they received.


----------



## alansgail

justagurl said:


> exactly here has been a saying for a long time on ebay
> 
> *don't make feedback, part of your feedback.*
> 
> that applies in these situations as well, as *some buyers are withholding feedback as a penalty* for not receiving feedback* when they think they are entitled to it*, not because there was anything wrong with the item they received.


+1


----------



## Catbird9

JustAgUrL said:


> You just don't understand then that if sellers did it YOUR way,
> then you and this scammer in the link below would get the same Feedback
> Buyer Feedback ends up being even more meaningless.
> 
> It is buyers like in this thread, that many of us don't want to help via leaving them Pos Feedback just for paying, so they can rip off another seller.
> She paid, then a few weeks later ripped off the seller for a LOT of money.
> But, it seems as if you think that "PAYING" is the only thing that makes a buyer good or bad.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...rt-please-go-to-authenticate-site-806296.html



Thanks for that link, I just spent the last couple of days reading the thread from start to finish. As an eBay seller, I found it very educational. What a story! I hope the whole truth came to light eventually and justice was done. 

I guess I can add a pet peeve here: using feedback as a bargaining or "hostage" tool.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mrs. MFH said:


> I know it's been said before but I'm really tired of not getting feedback. Actually past tired, first it was as a seller now it is as buyer. I always leave feedback when someone pays, because well so many just DON'T.....
> 
> 1. Feedback is optional and you may decide whether or not to leave feedback just as your seller can choose whether or not to leave it.
> 
> 2. Just making payment doesn't indicate the satisfactory completion of a transaction. Many sellers want to know they've satisfied their buyers so they know they've successfully completed the transaction.
> 
> If the buyer is unhappy, if the item has a problem, if the delivery isn't made and it's necessary for the seller to replace the lost item or refund --- whatever -- as a seller, I need to know I've done all I can to make a happy buyer.
> 
> And when a buyer leaves positive feedback, I've been made aware of the satisfactory completion and will follow with feedback for the buyer.
> 
> Look if I buy something and pay immediately, how hard is it to give feedback? Is it really about waiting until I receive the item and leave feedback? That's really backwards and the way people "buy" without true commitment should warrant automatic feedback if I pay immediately.
> 
> See above: Immediate payment doesn't mean you've earned positive feedback. You can be a PITA. You might have dinged the seller's stars. You might have buyer's remorse and file a dispute in order to extort a return or partial refund......
> 
> There are many reasons why many sellers don't leave immediate feedback.
> 
> New rule: if you haven't taken the time to provide feedback by the time my item(s) have arrived then screw your feedback. It's called reciprocation. That is all for my mini rant, please excuse if this offends. It's just darn right irritating!
> 
> If and when you're a seller and experience some of the entitled buyers that many sellers have dealt with, you'll be irritated too!


I totally disagree with this post and that attitude is the type of buyer that many sellers would block. 

I'll respond to your post within the quote in red so it's easier to know what comments are being responded to. 

In addition, as a buyer, whether or not you get feedback and how many feedbacks you have is irrelevant to sellers. 

What sellers look like in potential buyers is the feedback they've left for others. If you leave a lot of negs, soft positives, references to sellers "working with you," etc, you're likely to find yourself on BBLs. 

So in cases like that, it's probably a good thing that you choose not to leave feedback.


----------



## squidgee

I personally have had two buyers within the last month not leave me feedback even though our transactions have been perfectly fine (well as far as I know as nobody's complained). In fact, the latest buyer I had was super communicative and pleasant in messages, however, they never left me feedback even though everything went smoothly and they got the item on time and it was barely-used and packed it very well (bubble-wrap, tissue paper stuffing, the whole nine yards).

After all our pleasant e-mails I was kind of like "huh? what?" when they never gave me back feedback, but eh, that's their choice. I do suspect retaliatory feedback-withholding since I haven't left them any feedback either, but like so many other gals here, I too agree that it's a seller's last resort and just good practice to get confirmation that the buyer is happy and not going to scam us down the line.

As a buyer I've only ever received feedback immediately after payment from big powersellers, never for individuals selling personal items- they all wait until after I leave feedback confirming my positive buying experience, which I think is very sensible and fair to both sides.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BeenBurned said:


> I totally disagree with this post and that attitude is the type of buyer that many sellers would block.
> 
> I'll respond to your post within the quote in red so it's easier to know what comments are being responded to.
> 
> In addition, as a buyer, whether or not you get feedback and how many feedbacks you have is irrelevant to sellers.
> 
> What sellers look like in potential buyers is the feedback they've left for others. If you leave a lot of negs, soft positives, references to sellers "working with you," etc, you're likely to find yourself on BBLs.
> 
> So in cases like that, it's probably a good thing that you choose not to leave feedback.




YOU can totally disagree that is your right. Matter of fact we can agree to disagree. As for me being blocked, Not worried about it. I have excellent feedback.[emoji4]


----------



## Nikki_

Mrs. MFH said:


> YOU can totally disagree that is your right. Matter of fact we can agree to disagree. As for me being blocked, Not worried about it. *I have excellent feedback.*[emoji4]



Buyers can_ only have _excellent FB.

eBay hasn't allowed sellers to leave Neg FB for buyers since '08.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Nikki_ said:


> Buyers can_ only have _excellent FB.
> 
> eBay hasn't allowed sellers to leave Neg FB for buyers since '08.




Well I have excellent feedback as a SELLER as well. Thank you for the known information[emoji6]


----------



## bunnyr

squidgee said:


> I personally have had two buyers within the last month not leave me feedback even though our transactions have been perfectly fine (well as far as I know as nobody's complained). In fact, the latest buyer I had was super communicative and pleasant in messages, however, they never left me feedback even though everything went smoothly and they got the item on time and it was barely-used and packed it very well (bubble-wrap, tissue paper stuffing, the whole nine yards).
> 
> After all our pleasant e-mails I was kind of like "huh? what?" when they never gave me back feedback, but eh, that's their choice. I do suspect retaliatory feedback-withholding since I haven't left them any feedback either, but like so many other gals here, I too agree that it's a seller's last resort and just good practice to get confirmation that the buyer is happy and not going to scam us down the line.
> 
> As a buyer I've only ever received feedback immediately after payment from big powersellers, never for individuals selling personal items- they all wait until after I leave feedback confirming my positive buying experience, which I think is very sensible and fair to both sides.




The last paragraph is true for me too. Sellers that leave fb right after payment (set to auto) are always large volume sellers. People selling their personal stuff won't leave fb until buyers do first.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bunnyr said:


> The last paragraph is true for me too. Sellers that leave fb right after payment (set to auto) are always large volume sellers. People selling their personal stuff won't leave fb until buyers do first.




I've had sellers selling personal stuff leave me feedback immediately, guess I should consider myself lucky the way it seems that most wait.


----------



## littlerock

Let's move along.. trying to stay respectful. If someone's posts bother, try your best to ignore them.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mrs. MFH said:


> I've had sellers selling personal stuff leave me feedback immediately, guess I should consider myself lucky the way it seems that most wait.



As a seller of my personal items, I always leave FB after payment received because it is a contract after all and the buyer has fulfilled their obligation by paying me for the item. Sometimes I don't get any in return, and yes it is a little disappointing especially when they take the time to email me to say thanks. I appreciate that not all buyers sit at their computer on ebay all day and sometimes I might get FB a week or so later.


----------



## Nikki_

Buyer: (On a BIN item)

I can't afford this and wanted to spend less, what's the least amount you could take?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Buyer: (On a BIN item)
> 
> I can't afford this and wanted to spend less, what's the least amount you could take?



Reply: I am broke and can't afford to sell this at anything lower than the listing price.


----------



## Lily

Nikki_ said:


> Buyer: (On a BIN item)
> 
> I can't afford this and wanted to spend less, what's the least amount you could take?





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Reply: I am broke and can't afford to sell this at anything lower than the listing price.



Seriously. 

I am so sick and tired of buyers that try to negotiate on listings that have no Best Offer option. If I wanted offers, I would've listed it as such. I am really seeing an increase in this behaviour on eBay, and TBH lately *I've just been adding these buyers to my blocked bidders list*. 

It might be harsh, and I certainly might be missing out on some potential sales, but at least the buyers that I have gotten to buy at my BIN price, have had no qualms about my items and their value!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lily said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of buyers that try to negotiate on listings that have no Best Offer option. If I wanted offers, I would've listed it as such. I am really seeing an increase in this behaviour on eBay, and TBH lately *I've just been adding these buyers to my blocked bidders list*.
> 
> It might be harsh, and I certainly might be missing out on some potential sales, but at least the buyers that I have gotten to buy at my BIN price, have had no qualms about my items and their value!



Before eBay changed their policy, I used to reply to people asking for a lower price of my listing without BO option saying "it is against eBay policy to contact sellers with offers on an item listed without offer option". That normally shut them up. But then eBay changed their policy so nowadays I just say "my lowest price is the price I listed my item for" and move on. We may lose potential buyers but if they are not able to follow the protocol then I don't want to deal with them anyway.


----------



## mkr

Sellers that post a photo of one bag, but describe it as another.  And sellers that don't tell you the color of the bag.

One bag comes in cream and blush.  They look alot alike.  So I ask the seller and get a snotty answer.

Then another bag comes in large and small.  They post the large bag photos but describe the small.  So I ask the seller to clarify.  Well it turns out it's the same seller for both bags.  I got no answer on the second bag.

So I'm pretty sure they blocked me.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ooooh here's one..  Sellers who have music automatically play when you 
open their listing&#8230;. 

I will do a search for an item, then proceed to open a bunch of tabs 
to look at the items&#8230;. 
Suddenly there will be music blaring out of my computer&#8230; 
I then have to close all of the tabs in that window&#8230; That is VERY annoying&#8230;


----------



## mster425

I'm seriously thinking of trying to negotiate on a listing! Add me to you BB's now!  Nah, it's for a backup lovey for my 3 year old, this stupid stuffed frog she loves and isn't made anymore has been listed for months at $28 + ship.  Is it REALLY offensive if I message the seller and say "hey if you decide to drop the price to $20 or offer free ship, let me know!"  I just CAN'T make myself spend $35 on it.   But I don't want to get blocked in case she loses her current "best friend".


----------



## mkr

Here's another peeve... long time seller with 6 digit feedback selling a handbag with long hairs in it! 
 Ew!  Ew! 

I should get that.  Not!


----------



## Catbird9

mster425 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of trying to negotiate on a listing! Add me to you BB's now!  Nah, it's for a backup lovey for my 3 year old, this stupid stuffed frog she loves and isn't made anymore has been listed for months at $28 + ship.  Is it REALLY offensive if I message the seller and say "hey if you decide to drop the price to $20 or offer free ship, let me know!"  I just CAN'T make myself spend $35 on it.   But I don't want to get blocked in case she loses her current "best friend".



No harm in trying, the seller might be relieved to have someone interested after that long with no sale.


----------



## Lily

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Before eBay changed their policy, I used to reply to people asking for a lower price of my listing without BO option saying "it is against eBay policy to contact sellers with offers on an item listed without offer option". That normally shut them up. But then eBay changed their policy so nowadays I just say "my lowest price is the price I listed my item for" and move on. We may lose potential buyers but if they are not able to follow the protocol then I don't want to deal with them anyway.



Amen!  I always feel that these buyers have a much higher potential to fish for partials after they receive the item as well. I have replied with similar responses in the past, but many just reply back, asking me to reconsider, or even worse, insultingly point out that I've listed it once before and it didn't sell then. 



mster425 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of trying to negotiate on a listing! Add me to you BB's now!  Nah, it's for a backup lovey for my 3 year old, this stupid stuffed frog she loves and isn't made anymore has been listed for months at $28 + ship.  Is it REALLY offensive if I message the seller and say "hey if you decide to drop the price to $20 or offer free ship, let me know!"  I just CAN'T make myself spend $35 on it.   But I don't want to get blocked in case she loses her current "best friend".



*mster425*, it's alright hun, I probably should've prefaced my rant. I was talking about buyers that were trying to negotiate discounts on a brand new Chanel wallet that I had listed for $6XX. I had one buyer ask if I could sell her the wallet for $400 because my shipping was 'too expensive'. I don't think she has any clue how expensive it is to send an item express from Australia to the US. My postage price was actually already lower than what I would've had to pay at the post office!

I have no problems with taking offers (though, I would actually add the best offer option) on many of my other items. 

And it's a good idea too if you actually do include the price that you'd be willing to comfortably pay, as per the example you gave, which sounds reasonable in my books!

Unfortunately, many of the buyers that end up on my blocked bidders list simply ask, "what's the lowest price you'd be willing to take?", and are effectively asking me to negotiate with myself.


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> Ooooh here's one..  Sellers who have music automatically play when you
> open their listing.
> 
> I will do a search for an item, then proceed to open a bunch of tabs
> to look at the items.
> Suddenly there will be music blaring out of my computer
> I then have to close all of the tabs in that window That is VERY annoying


OMG, I so agree! I really hate that! I usually have my own music on anyway so it takes me awhile to figure out why my music sounds off-key! Then I have to figure out which tab is the offender! 

I also hate those listings that have a slide show. I want to look at the pictures I want when I want to. I don't want to have to wait for it to get back to the photo I want to see.


----------



## whateve

mster425 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of trying to negotiate on a listing! Add me to you BB's now!  Nah, it's for a backup lovey for my 3 year old, this stupid stuffed frog she loves and isn't made anymore has been listed for months at $28 + ship.  Is it REALLY offensive if I message the seller and say "hey if you decide to drop the price to $20 or offer free ship, let me know!"  I just CAN'T make myself spend $35 on it.   But I don't want to get blocked in case she loses her current "best friend".


Oh, I know how that is! My son left his stuffed dog in a hotel bed somewhere. The hotel couldn't find it and I never could find another one. I wish we had known when we had gotten it that it was going to be the one he was going to fall in love with! 

Maybe the seller lives closer to you than she realizes and it won't cost as much to ship as she thinks. It's worth contacting her. As long as you are really nice about it, she shouldn't have a problem with you trying to negotiate.


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Reply: I am broke and can't afford to sell this at anything lower than the listing price.



I'll keep that response in mind. 



Lily said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of buyers that try to negotiate on listings that have no Best Offer option. If I wanted offers, I would've listed it as such. I am really seeing an increase in this behaviour on eBay, and TBH lately *I've just been adding these buyers to my blocked bidders list*.
> 
> It might be harsh, and I certainly might be missing out on some potential sales, but at least the buyers that I have gotten to buy at my BIN price, have had no qualms about my items and their value!



I completely agree and I also add these buyers to my BBL. The way that I look at it is, they tried to get a lower price, I wouldn't budge so when they do get the item they'll _find something wrong_ and will be asking for a partial to get it at the price they originally offered. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Before eBay changed their policy, I used to reply to people asking for a lower price of my listing without BO option saying "it is against eBay policy to contact sellers with offers on an item listed without offer option". That normally shut them up. But then eBay changed their policy so nowadays I just say "my lowest price is the price I listed my item for" and move on. We may lose potential buyers but if they are not able to follow the protocol then I don't want to deal with them anyway.



I did the same with my responses and really wish that eBay didn't change their policy regarding this.


----------



## Lily

Nikki_ said:


> I completely agree and I also add these buyers to my BBL. The way that I look at it is, they tried to get a lower price, I wouldn't budge so when they do get the item they'll _find something wrong_ and will be asking for a partial to get it at the price they originally offered.



That's exactly how I feel too, *Nikki_*!   I was just ranting about this to a friend of mine today, and she suggested that I might be a little off-base with my BBL response, as some buyers may come from cultures where haggling is the norm. These buyers might just have an attitude of "if you don't ask, you don't get", IYKWIM? They might actually be okay with paying full price, but are just asking to see if you'll bend a little, and it also makes them feel like they've come out triumphant in their negotiations...

However, like you, I am also paranoid that these buyers are potential partial-refund requesters just waiting to happen, so I'd rather just not take the chance!


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> OMG, I so agree! I really hate that! I usually have my own music on anyway so it takes me awhile to figure out why my music sounds off-key! Then I have to figure out which tab is the offender!
> 
> I also hate those listings that have a slide show. I want to look at the pictures I want when I want to. I don't want to have to wait for it to get back to the photo I want to see.




The funniest part is that EVERY TIME I message one of those 
sellers to explain that music in their listings is NOT a good idea
since many people look at ebay when at work, or in bed next to sleeping 
spouses..., they act VERY indignant and swear that they get 
many letters from buyers saying how much the buyers LOVE their 
music.. 

Yeah, as if buyers need Ebay music???


----------



## mster425

JustAgUrL said:


> The funniest part is that EVERY TIME I message one of those
> sellers to explain that music in their listings is NOT a good idea
> since many people look at ebay when at work, or in bed next to sleeping
> spouses..., they act VERY indignant and swear that they get
> many letters from buyers saying how much the buyers LOVE their
> music..
> 
> Yeah, as if buyers need Ebay music???



 not to mention, what buyers love ebay music SO MUCH they message sellers about it???  Suuuuuuure they've gotten letters


----------



## JustAgUrL

mster425 said:


> not to mention, what buyers love ebay music SO MUCH they message sellers about it???  Suuuuuuure they've gotten letters





No kidding Huh??? 

Every time a seller would say this, I would think the same as you 
and seriously, EVERY seller I wrote would say this 
Next time you run across one, write them a message and 
see what they say


----------



## whateve

Okay, this is a weird one. I really don't like it when sellers include "free gifts." They always seem to be really cheap jewelry that I don't want but I feel like I'm supposed to be appreciative and overlook any of the seller's shortcomings because they were so nice.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Okay, this is a weird one. I really don't like it when sellers include "free gifts." They always seem to be really cheap jewelry that I don't want but I feel like I'm supposed to be appreciative and overlook any of the seller's shortcomings because they were so nice.



I have never gotten any free gifts on eBay but I have on posh. I've bought bags and gotten random scarfs, cheap jewerly, perfume smells from magazines (?), and ads for whatever the seller's business is (insert Mary Kay, Yonique, Lia Sophia, etc.)

I feel bad when I get sent this kinda stuff, most of it is stashed somewhere in my room because I wouldn't want to throw it out and be wasteful but I really don't have a need for it. I bought the item not the extras.


----------



## BeenBurned

JustAgUrL said:


> Ooooh here's one..  Sellers who have music automatically play when you
> open their listing.
> 
> I will do a search for an item, then proceed to open a bunch of tabs
> to look at the items.
> Suddenly there will be music blaring out of my computer
> I then have to close all of the tabs in that window That is VERY annoying


And it also happens with the darned Gucci ad that TPF runs! That's annoying too!


JustAgUrL said:


> The funniest part is that EVERY TIME I message one of those
> sellers to explain that music in their listings is NOT a good idea
> since many people look at ebay when at work, or in bed next to sleeping
> spouses..., they act VERY indignant and swear that they get
> many letters from buyers saying how much the buyers LOVE their
> music..


If buyers like music so much, how come I've never gotten a message from a buyer asking me to ADD music to my listings?


----------



## JustAgUrL

BeenBurned said:


> And it also happens with the darned Gucci ad that TPF runs! That's annoying too!
> 
> If buyers like music so much, how come I've never gotten a message from a buyer asking me to ADD music to my listings?




That is a VERY good point. 

Luckily, I have been able to avoid the Gucci Ad. 


The shocking part is that I write and explain to these sellers 
in a very polite manner that some people are scanning ebay while at work,
some people in libraries, and for me, next to my sleeping spouse
and that unexpected music blaring out of a computer causes people to have to close the tabs and windows to stop the music, and this could mean fewer buyers. 
The absolute indignant replies I receive from these sellers are just crazy. 
In all honesty, I thought they would appreciate honest input.. Oh, How wrong 
I was 


Personally, I hate Music on any websites  some Web-Boutiques have music 
and auto-videos I think Goyard has one of those sites that plays music. 
I hate videos on News sites, I am capable of reading my news.  I really hate Huff Post Live 
and those advertisements that have automatic videos on news websites 


UUUgghhhh I hate ALL of those


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> That is a VERY good point.
> 
> Luckily, I have been able to avoid the Gucci Ad.
> 
> 
> The shocking part is that I write and explain to these sellers
> in a very polite manner that some people are scanning ebay while at work,
> some people in libraries, and for me, next to my sleeping spouse
> and that unexpected music blaring out of a computer causes people to have to close the tabs and windows to stop the music, and this could mean fewer buyers.
> The absolute indignant replies I receive from these sellers are just crazy.
> In all honesty, I thought they would appreciate honest input.. Oh, How wrong
> I was
> 
> 
> Personally, I hate Music on any websites  some Web-Boutiques have music
> and auto-videos I think Goyard has one of those sites that plays music.
> I hate videos on News sites, I am capable of reading my news.  I really hate Huff Post Live
> and those advertisements that have automatic videos on news websites
> 
> 
> UUUgghhhh I hate ALL of those


I agree! I hate auto-play videos. I often look for recipes or instructions on how to do something. I don't want to watch a video; I want to read it so it won't take too much time. I usually want to print it so I can look at it when I need it. 

The other day, DH was telling me about a video he stumbled onto that mentioned 3 foods that are touted as healthy but aren't, and he got tired after watching when only 2 had been revealed. I was dying of curiosity, wondering what the third one was, so I had to find the video. It was one of those that doesn't have a bar to show you how long it is or so you could skip ahead. After I had watched for 20 minutes, and it seemed like they were dragging it out, I was determined to leave it on just to see how long it was! Towards the end, it kept repeating itself. I think it was about an hour and they were determined to make it last that long, even though everything they wanted to say could have been told in a one page article that would take less 5 minutes to read.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> And it also happens with the darned Gucci ad that TPF runs! That's annoying too!



THIS SO MUCH. I hate that ad. It has actually made me not want to buy Gucci. For some reason no matter what the audio levels on my machine are set to it always comes on super, super loud, too.


----------



## squidgee

uadjit said:


> THIS SO MUCH. I hate that ad. It has actually made me not want to buy Gucci. For some reason no matter what the audio levels on my machine are set to it always comes on super, super loud, too.




Same here! Every time I see that popup loading I'm like "aaaargh!"


----------



## Catbird9

I use Firefox on my laptop and have the ******* Plus plugin installed. I  do not see the Gucci banner ad here, or any other ads for that matter. I don't hear music on eBay listings, either, 

Auto-playing content is something that your browser &#8216;allows&#8217; by default.  There are settings you can change to make it stop  auto-playing content. 

http://www.addictivetips.com/web/stop-auto-play-in-chrome-firefox-opera-safari-and-ie/

EDIT: I'll be darned! The name of the ad blocking plugin is changed to stars by this site's filter.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I use Firefox on my laptop and have the ******* Plus plugin installed. I  do not see the Gucci banner ad here, or any other ads for that matter. I don't hear music on eBay listings, either,
> 
> Auto-playing content is something that your browser allows by default.  There are settings you can change to make it stop  auto-playing content.
> 
> http://www.addictivetips.com/web/stop-auto-play-in-chrome-firefox-opera-safari-and-ie/
> 
> EDIT: I'll be darned! The name of the ad blocking plugin is changed to stars by this site's filter.


I'm pretty sure it is a no no to mention the use of any software that will make it more difficult for the website to make money from the ads.


----------



## Catbird9

:shame: Oops, my bad. Mods please delete my post 3158. Sorry. I hadn't noticed that rule, it won't happen again.


----------



## BomberGal

whateve said:


> Okay, this is a weird one. I really don't like it when sellers include "free gifts." They always seem to be really cheap jewelry that I don't want but I feel like I'm supposed to be appreciative and overlook any of the seller's shortcomings because they were so nice.



Eh, I like it. And I do it, but its items similar in taste to what was bought usually or an accessory for what was bought. So far, my buyers really like it (I also package nicely and include a thank you card.)

However, it doesn't cause me to over-look issues I may have. But if everything went great, it can be a definite plus at times and if done well and considerately, can effect future purchase decisions.

I do get the occassional cheap jewelry, scarf or what not. But I have lots of younger cousins who love that sort of thing. I sometimes get cosmetic & perfume samples, some I use and others my grandmother likes.

Other things I either toss or, if its a decent item, set aside for someone who may want it.

Mostly though, I just receive free gifts with cosmetic purchases (like when I order stuff from Korea) and I really, really like that. And I make note of the type and volume of said freebies, packing and such when making notations of the service for future purchases.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Okay, this is a weird one. I really don't like it when sellers include "free gifts." They always seem to be really cheap jewelry that I don't want but I feel like I'm supposed to be appreciative and overlook any of the seller's shortcomings because they were so nice.



I have done this in the past when I had small samples. But I would only do this if the sample is somewhat related. e.g. If my buyer bought a Hermes scarf then I would include a Hermes perfume sample. Just like I get from shopping at Hermes boutique.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have done this in the past when I had small samples. But I would only do this if the sample is somewhat related. e.g. If my buyer bought a Hermes scarf then I would include a Hermes perfume sample. Just like I get from shopping at Hermes boutique.


I'd be so afraid to include a perfume sample. What if it breaks and leaks all over the purse? The only thing I could imagine including would be something from the same brand, like a keychain or coin purse or shopping bag.


----------



## poopsie

LOL------I will never forget the time Griff suggested that sellers put chocolate in with their items as a 'gift'


----------



## nastasja

I don't know who or what Griff is, but I would never ingest something a stranger mailed to me. [emoji40]


----------



## bunnyr

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have done this in the past when I had small samples. But I would only do this if the sample is somewhat related. e.g. If my buyer bought a Hermes scarf then I would include a Hermes perfume sample. Just like I get from shopping at Hermes boutique.




And I think that's a great gesture. [emoji106]


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I'd be so afraid to include a perfume sample. What if it breaks and leaks all over the purse? The only thing I could imagine including would be something from the same brand, like a keychain or coin purse or shopping bag.



These are small samples stores give out. I can't think of any ways those will break in a sealed package, mostly in a box. You would have to take it out of the package and stamp on it to break it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bunnyr said:


> And I think that's a great gesture. [emoji106]



Thank you. I think my buyers appreciated it because I had better feedback then! Lol!


----------



## sbelle

uadjit said:


> THIS SO MUCH. I hate that ad. *It has actually made me not want to buy Gucci. *For some reason no matter what the audio levels on my machine are set to it always comes on super, super loud, too.



I agree.  It made me angry having to close it over and over.   The more I saw that ad,  the more I thought  I will never buy anything Gucci.  And I won't.   I can't believe that's what Gucci was after.


----------



## devik

Just saw this in an auction listing:

*PLEASE ASK FOR AVAILABILITY BEFORE BIDDING, To make sure they are still available. 

* Um... no. It's _your _auction. If you sell them, take down the listing. If I buy them and they are no longer available, seems like that would be grounds for at least a neutral feedback.


----------



## Nikki_

poopsie said:


> LOL------I will never forget the time Griff suggested that sellers put chocolate in with their items as a 'gift'



Chocolate? 

That would go over well when it gets to be 95 here in the Summer.


----------



## JadaStormy

Sellers who don't leave feedback. I know, I know, they aren't required and all buyers have positive and etc. But if I left positive feedback and politely request they do the same, what's the issue? Yes, all buyers have positive, but a 7 positive is different from a 50 positive and so on. 

I am not OCD at all, but it is kinda irritating when you're at say, 148 and you have 3 sellers that refuse to leave feedback.


----------



## JustAgUrL

JadaStormy said:


> Sellers who don't leave feedback. I know, I know, they aren't required and all buyers have positive and etc. But if I left positive feedback and politely request they do the same, what's the issue? Yes, all buyers have positive, but a 7 positive is different from a 50 positive and so on.
> 
> I am not OCD at all, but it is kinda irritating when you're at say, 148 and you have 3 sellers that refuse to leave feedback.




Many sellers leave feedback  only once a month 
Some very 2 months. 
some sellers have it set to automatically leave Feedback after buyer has left FB 

Look at their Feedback left for other buyers 

Do they show Feedback that they have left for others? 
If so, I would not worry about it Most likely they will leave it eventually when they have time.. 

and just a little tip, NEVER ask for remind anybody to leave Feedback, 
many buyers and SELLERS find this very annoying.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Sellers who don't leave feedback. I know, I know, they aren't required and all buyers have positive and etc. But if I left positive feedback and politely request they do the same, what's the issue? Yes, all buyers have positive, but a 7 positive is different from a 50 positive and so on.
> 
> I am not OCD at all, but it is kinda irritating when you're at say, 148 and you have 3 sellers that refuse to leave feedback.





JustAgUrL said:


> Many sellers leave feedback  only once a month&#8230;
> Some very 2 months.
> some sellers have it set to automatically leave Feedback after buyer has left FB&#8230;
> 
> Look at their Feedback left for other buyers&#8230;
> 
> Do they show Feedback that they have left for others?
> If so, I would not worry about it&#8230; Most likely they will leave it eventually when they have time..
> 
> and just a little tip, NEVER ask for remind anybody to leave Feedback,
> many buyers and SELLERS find this very annoying&#8230;.


I'd never ask for feedback. For the items I have purchased over the last 2 months, only 2 sellers haven't left feedback. (I've left feedback for all of them.) One of those sellers hasn't left feedback for anyone in only a year. The other has left feedback for many recent sales - it looks like I'm the only one she didn't leave feedback for. Now I'm wondering why!

As a seller, I don't leave feedback until I'm fairly certain the buyer isn't going to return. If I check the buyer's feedback left for others and they don't leave feedback, I don't leave them any unless they are new ebayers and don't know the system.


----------



## JadaStormy

JustAgUrL said:


> Many sellers leave feedback  only once a month
> Some very 2 months.
> some sellers have it set to automatically leave Feedback after buyer has left FB
> 
> Look at their Feedback left for other buyers
> 
> Do they show Feedback that they have left for others?
> If so, I would not worry about it Most likely they will leave it eventually when they have time..
> 
> and just a little tip, NEVER ask for remind anybody to leave Feedback,
> many buyers and SELLERS find this very annoying.


I've been on eBay for over a decade and I didnt know about auto feedback! Thanks for the info. Most of the ones I checked don't leave feedback for others, and if they did it was for a seller they purchased from. Oh well guess I'll do like Frozen....let it gooooo.


----------



## megt10

JadaStormy said:


> Sellers who don't leave feedback. I know, I know, they aren't required and all buyers have positive and etc. But if I left positive feedback and politely request they do the same, what's the issue? Yes, all buyers have positive, but a 7 positive is different from a 50 positive and so on.
> 
> I am not OCD at all, but it is kinda irritating when you're at say, 148 and you have 3 sellers that refuse to leave feedback.



I agree with you. As a seller I always leave feedback for buyers upon receiving their feedback. As a buyer I have left feedback 995 times out of 1000. The other 5 times I wasn't totally happy but not enough to ding a seller. Even though feedback doesn't mean what it used to mean I believe most sellers prefer to sell or accept offers from buyers with more feeback. I also am more ready to accept an offer from buyers who leave feedback. Much less likely to accept an offer from buyers who never leave feedback.


----------



## devik

Here's one I had not seen before - item advertised as "New vintage..."

How does that work, exactly?

ETA: I _guess _it could be a vintage item that was never used - but that was not the case here! (sunglasses)


----------



## Catbird9

Purses hanging from headless nude mannequins.

I'm not sure why this bothers me.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Catbird9 said:


> Purses hanging from headless nude mannequins.
> 
> I'm not sure why this bothers me.


Yes! This annoys me too. It's kind of creepy. Put a shirt on that!


----------



## tickedoffchick

I really dislike when sellers include some sad personal detail in their listing. Just saw one yesterday for a Marc Jacobs bag in which the woman talked about having had breast cancer (like 10 years ago) and how she has lymphedema and so the bag doesn't work for her (which is odd because it had a really long strap -- how bad is her condition?) and then I thought, if I bought the bag, I'd have a daily reminder of some poor woman's misfortune. I mean, I feel badly for anyone who has to go through that but it bothers me that she's using it to sell her stuff. Ten years later. Same goes for "My ex gave me this before he ran off with that trollop" type stories...


----------



## Catbird9

tickedoffchick said:


> I really dislike when sellers include some sad personal detail in their listing. Just saw one yesterday for a Marc Jacobs bag in which the woman talked about having had breast cancer (like 10 years ago) and how she has lymphedema and so the bag doesn't work for her (which is odd because it had a really long strap -- how bad is her condition?) and then I thought, if I bought the bag, I'd have a daily reminder of some poor woman's misfortune. I mean, I feel badly for anyone who has to go through that but it bothers me that she's using it to sell her stuff. Ten years later. Same goes for "My ex gave me this before he ran off with that trollop" type stories...



I saw one recently where the man told how he had bought the purse for his wife and "it just sat in the closet." Now he's selling it. Between the lines I could sense a marriage on the rocks. Sad.


----------



## whateve

On my selling account, I get 20 free listings per month, but on my buying account, I have an offer for 2000 free listings. Of course my buying account doesn't have top rated status. 

I can't imagine taking pictures of 2000 items!


----------



## alansgail

Catbird9 said:


> I saw one recently where the man told how he had bought the purse for his wife and "it just sat in the closet." Now he's selling it. Between the lines I could sense a marriage on the rocks. Sad.


See, I wouldn't necessarily go there with a listing where a guy says that a purse "just sat in the closet"......instead I would think that he just doesn't give very good gifts....lol! There are a lot of guys like that. They try but just can't get it right. Anyone who's been with a guy long enough could have a similar story.....and of course it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Catbird9

alansgail said:


> See, I wouldn't necessarily go there with a listing where a guy says that a purse "just sat in the closet"......instead I would think that he just doesn't give very good gifts....lol! There are a lot of guys like that. They try but just can't get it right. Anyone who's been with a guy long enough could have a similar story.....and of course it's the thought that counts.



True. In fact I have a purse that's been sitting in my closet for over 5 years, worn once or twice, that my husband bought for me. I do treasure it....for the thought.


----------



## ToriChan

Some buyers drive me bonkers! I sold a bag on Monday, through Best Offer, and the buyer still hasn't paid. On Thursday I sent an email asking if they needed more time to pay, or had any questions about the item which is making them hesitant, but they didn't say anything. Then I wake up this morning and she has sent ANOTHER OFFER on one of my bags from the same brand, for 65% off what my list price is. So you can send me low ball offers on another bag but not respond to my request for payment? Don't understand these types haha. I bet she doesn't even realize that the second bag she sent an offer on is mine and has no intentions of paying for the first one.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Sellers that don't offer combined shipping discounts, but send all of the items you purchased from them in one box. I haven't had this one in a while, but it is an irrationally huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Some buyers drive me bonkers! I sold a bag on Monday, through Best Offer, and the buyer still hasn't paid. On Thursday I sent an email asking if they needed more time to pay, or had any questions about the item which is making them hesitant, but they didn't say anything. Then I wake up this morning and she has sent ANOTHER OFFER on one of my bags from the same brand, for 65% off what my list price is. So you can send me low ball offers on another bag but not respond to my request for payment? Don't understand these types haha. I bet she doesn't even realize that the second bag she sent an offer on is mine and has no intentions of paying for the first one.


Is possible that she want to buy more than one and get combined shipping? Although I don't know why she wouldn't respond to your email. When I win something from a seller, I usually check their other items to see if there is something else I want.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Is possible that she want to buy more than one and get combined shipping? Although I don't know why she wouldn't respond to your email. When I win something from a seller, I usually check their other items to see if there is something else I want.



I don't think so, considering both items have been up on my account for equally as long and she hasn't been responsive. If she needed more time to wait for a paycheck I would understand as long as she made an effort to correspond with me and let me know.


----------



## Nikki_

ToriChan said:


> I don't think so, considering both items have been up on my account for equally as long and she hasn't been responsive. If she needed more time to wait for a paycheck I would understand as long as she made an effort to correspond with me and let me know.



Several years ago, I had a buyer that was interested in a pair of boots that I was selling. She asked if I could wait a week for payment. I agreed and she finally paid 3 weeks later. When she left me FB, she gave me a "1" for Shipping Time.


----------



## Lily

Nikki_ said:


> Several years ago, I had a buyer that was interested in a pair of boots that I was selling. She asked if I could wait a week for payment. I agreed and she finally paid 3 weeks later. When she left me FB, she gave me a "1" for Shipping Time.



Good gracious that is atrocious, *Nikki_*! Seriously, buyers that like to make _special requests_ like this are the precise reason why I list everything as BIN with immediate payment now.


----------



## ToriChan

Lily said:


> Good gracious that is atrocious, *Nikki_*! Seriously, buyers that like to make _special requests_ like this are the precise reason why I list everything as BIN with immediate payment now.



Do you get emails asking if you'd take less or what's your best price? Every time I do a BIN with no best offer I still get many offers sent over PM


----------



## Nikki_

Lily said:


> Good gracious that is atrocious, *Nikki_*! Seriously, buyers that like to make _special requests_ like this are the precise reason why I list everything as BIN with immediate payment now.



Oh, I've since learned. 

All of my items now are the same, BIN with immediate payment. 




ToriChan said:


> Do you get emails asking if you'd take less or what's your best price? Every time I do a BIN with no best offer I still get many offers sent over PM



I get that all of the time with my BIN's with no BO, as well. 

There's nothing more frustrating to see a message saying either:

"What's the lowest you'll go" or offering some ridiculously low offer that's less than half of my BIN price. I'd love to respond back that I'd burn with it first.


----------



## Lily

ToriChan said:


> Do you get emails asking if you'd take less or what's your best price? Every time I do a BIN with no best offer I still get many offers sent over PM



*ToriChan*, unfortunately, yes, I still get messages through the eBay messaging system asking if I'll take offers. Most of the time they're completely low-ball offers (I'm talking about less than half of my BIN price), or they're fishing by asking for my 'lowest price', just as *Nikki_* mentioned. 

These buyers go *immediately* on my blocked bidders list. I am not about to risk any of these low-ballers buying my item at full price and then finding something unsatisfactory about it afterward to ask for a partial refund. I've been burned before by trying to satisfy the whims of these _special_ buyers. 

My items might take a little longer to sell by only having BIN with immediate payment, but I've found that it really weeds out time-wasters and NPBs.


----------



## BomberGal

Nikki_ said:


> Oh, I've since learned.
> 
> All of my items now are the same, BIN with immediate payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that all of the time with my BIN's with no BO, as well.
> 
> There's nothing more frustrating to see a message saying either:
> 
> *"What's the lowest you'll go" *or offering some ridiculously low offer that's less than half of my BIN price. I'd love to respond back that I'd burn with it first.




That is a peeve of mine and honestly one of the stupidest haggling tactics there is. It automatically irritates the seller and the logic behind it is lacking.

Even if the item is "Or Best Offer" if you're only offering the lowest the seller would have taken, you're already not the best offer. 

And then there are the ones who make ridiculously low offers, you inform them of a higher offer you've already received and they *still* expect you tot sell it to them instead, for less. Saying things like :

"You have an offer for $250? Well thats too much for me, I can get that for $75... I'll give your $85, but that is my last offer."

Seriously? Like its a favor to offer that? If you can get it cheaper elsewhere, go elsewhere.

Or people who contact you wanting to buy a highly collectible item that they collect, and you're already asking less than the second-hand market price its been going for... And they get uppity because its not less than original retail.

The same thing happens regularly with  my antique store booths. Its an antique store, NOTHING in there is priced below what its original retail. Do you see any signs offering fire king free with the purchase or sold as a freebie in a bag of flour? No.

And without fail, these types often end up being sellers themselves.


----------



## ToriChan

BomberGal said:


> And without fail, these types often end up being sellers themselves.




So true! Months ago I had a run in on eBay with a high-volume, highly ranked user who sells the same brand of bags that I mostly collect (however I'm not as high-volume as she is). For about 2 weeks she would send me low offers on three of the bags I had listed, way lower than these bags have ever sold for on eBay in the recent past and it was painfully annoying. She included comments that I should accept her offers so I could get a "quick sale". She didn't seem to understand I didn't have any interest to let them go for cheap (asking 50% my BIN) so she could turn around and resell them on me. After many offers exchanged on my three bags where she would only go up 5 bucks, I sent her an email to please stop contacting me and soliciting my listings with offers since I would not be considering them. I wasn't overly rude, however she responded bag how hurt she was that I wasn't considering her offers and she does this to support her family & life and I should let bags go for cheaper.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> So true! Months ago I had a run in on eBay with a high-volume, highly ranked user who sells the same brand of bags that I mostly collect (however I'm not as high-volume as she is). For about 2 weeks she would send me low offers on three of the bags I had listed, way lower than these bags have ever sold for on eBay in the recent past and it was painfully annoying. She included comments that I should accept her offers so I could get a "quick sale". She didn't seem to understand I didn't have any interest to let them go for cheap (asking 50% my BIN) so she could turn around and resell them on me. After many offers exchanged on my three bags where she would only go up 5 bucks, I sent her an email to please stop contacting me and soliciting my listings with offers since I would not be considering them. I wasn't overly rude, however she responded bag how hurt she was that I wasn't considering her offers and she does this to support her family & life and I should let bags go for cheaper.


Wow, so she could resell them for more!

One time I sold a bag to a reseller. It was a bag I bought to resell, at a time when I actually thought I could make money doing it. It wasn't moving but her offer allowed me to break even. She listed it on auction and sold it for less than 50% of what she paid me. But another time, a reseller sold my bag for twice what she paid me for it.


----------



## Nikki_

Lily said:


> *ToriChan*, unfortunately, yes, I still get messages through the eBay messaging system asking if I'll take offers. Most of the time they're completely low-ball offers (I'm talking about less than half of my BIN price), or they're fishing by asking for my 'lowest price', just as *Nikki_* mentioned.
> 
> *These buyers go immediately on my blocked bidders list. I am not about to risk any of these low-ballers buying my item at full price and then finding something unsatisfactory about it afterward to ask for a partial refund. I've been burned before by trying to satisfy the whims of these special buyers. *
> 
> My items might take a little longer to sell by only having BIN with immediate payment, but I've found that it really weeds out time-wasters and NPBs.



I do the same and couldn't agree with you more! 

I had one potential buyer send me multiple low-ball offers on an item to which I responded that I was not accepting _offers. _I quickly added her to my BBL and instantly received a message asking why I had blocked her.


----------



## whateve

I received a message asking if my price was firm. I responded immediately that I would consider a reasonable offer. This isn't on ebay so there isn't a BO option. Then no response. Why ask if you aren't serious enough to check your messages?

On a related note, it irks me when sellers list items at BO, and then don't consider the offers, even if they are reasonable. Once I made 3 offers on an item and all were auto-declined. I sent the seller a message asking what she would have accepted. She asked me what my offer was, then offered to sell it to me for $1 more than my offer. If that was the case, why didn't she counter my offer?


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I received a message asking if my price was firm. I responded immediately that I would consider a reasonable offer. This isn't on ebay so there isn't a BO option. Then no response. Why ask if you aren't serious enough to check your messages?
> 
> On a related note, it irks me when sellers list items at BO, and then don't consider the offers, even if they are reasonable. Once I made 3 offers on an item and all were auto-declined. I sent the seller a message asking what she would have accepted. She asked me what my offer was, then offered to sell it to me for $1 more than my offer. If that was the case, why didn't she counter my offer?



Was this on Tradesy whateve? My last sale on tradesy was to someone who sent me an offer via messaging for 20 less than I was asking, so it was reasonable, and she was nice while asking. I was shocked that maybe 5 minutes after I lowered the price, she purchased because on eBay I've gotten similar requests and those buyers always disappear.


----------



## BomberGal

whateve said:


> I received a message asking if my price was firm. I responded immediately that I would consider a reasonable offer. This isn't on ebay so there isn't a BO option. Then no response. Why ask if you aren't serious enough to check your messages?
> 
> On a related note, it irks me when sellers list items at BO, and then don't consider the offers, even if they are reasonable. Once I made 3 offers on an item and all were auto-declined. I sent the seller a message asking what she would have accepted. She asked me what my offer was, then offered to sell it to me for $1 more than my offer. If that was the case, why didn't she counter my offer?



Yeah, I think some do that just to generate more interest / views. In the past I made an offer on a high value item that basically just took off the $20 shipping, which was MUCH higher than actual shipping. Auto-declined. So made an offer that was $10 off total, auto-declined. Out of curiosity, I put in an offer .25 cent off the total, auto-declined. At no point was a counter offer made. :/


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Was this on Tradesy whateve? My last sale on tradesy was to someone who sent me an offer via messaging for 20 less than I was asking, so it was reasonable, and she was nice while asking. I was shocked that maybe 5 minutes after I lowered the price, she purchased because on eBay I've gotten similar requests and those buyers always disappear.


Yes, it was on Tradesy. My item was just above $100 with shipping. Today they are having a coupon for $10 off $100 so if I lowered the price around $10, she wouldn't save anything anyway. I was willing to drop it about $15 but now I don't want to anymore.


----------



## whateve

BomberGal said:


> Yeah, I think some do that just to generate more interest / views. In the past I made an offer on a high value item that basically just took off the $20 shipping, which was MUCH higher than actual shipping. Auto-declined. So made an offer that was $10 off total, auto-declined. Out of curiosity, I put in an offer .25 cent off the total, auto-declined. At no point was a counter offer made. :/


That's ridiculous!


----------



## whateve

Ebay offered me a $10 coupon to sell something on my buying account. So I sold a top handle bag, a pouch, with free shipping and no returns. Today, the buyer opened a SNAD return because it is too small. The description says the bag is small and has measurements. I'm so glad it was on this account because on my selling account, I would have been forced to take the return. When I denied the return, the buyer responded "So, you can't help me!!! Ok, I will contact with eBay!!! Thank you!!"

Paypal had put a hold on the funds but today when I called to get the funds released on my seller protection case, the hold on the funds for this bag were released too.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Ebay offered me a $10 coupon to sell something on my buying account. So I sold a top handle bag, a pouch, with free shipping and no returns. *Today, the buyer opened a SNAD return because it is too small. The description says the bag is small and has measurements. *I'm so glad it was on this account because on my selling account, I would have been forced to take the return. When I denied the return, the buyer responded "So, you can't help me!!! Ok, I will contact with eBay!!! Thank you!!"
> 
> Paypal had put a hold on the funds but today when I called to get the funds released on my seller protection case, the hold on the funds for this bag were released too.



Now, that really ticks me off about some buyers. *People don't read! *

As long as sellers have measurements in their listings, buyers should not be able to make these claims. It's ridiculous. 

I hope you're able to get this sorted out in your favor.


----------



## devik

If I really want something and it has an OBO option then I always get nervous about offering too little in case the seller turns me down! I've probably made some sellers very happy with my _high-ball _best offers.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Now, that really ticks me off about some buyers. *People don't read! *
> 
> As long as sellers have measurements in their listings, buyers should not be able to make these claims. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I hope you're able to get this sorted out in your favor.


I'm a little worried because the buyer said her English isn't good, so I'm afraid ebay will feel sorry for her.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> If I really want something and it has an OBO option then I always get nervous about offering too little in case the seller turns me down! I've probably made some sellers very happy with my _high-ball _best offers.


Me too! I'm afraid the seller won't see my offer before someone else swoops in. I won't do the BIN on principle because if there is a BO option, I feel like I need to get some sort of discount. But sometimes I don't really want the item and make a low offer. Sometimes they get accepted!


----------



## devik

Received some shoes from a very high-volume seller. The shoe box was placed inside a larger outer box for shipping which is great - but I opened it up and there was no interior packing at all. Not even a rubber band around the shoe box. All the contents were splayed out all over - shoes, heel taps, tissue paper. The shoes had some embellishments that easily could've been damaged. Thankfully they were not but how irksome that no care was taken at all. Not impressed.


----------



## simplyhappy

devik said:


> Received some shoes from a very high-volume seller. The shoe box was placed inside a larger outer box for shipping which is great - but I opened it up and there was no interior packing at all. Not even a rubber band around the shoe box. All the contents were splayed out all over - shoes, heel taps, tissue paper. The shoes had some embellishments that easily could've been damaged. Thankfully they were not but how irksome that no care was taken at all. Not impressed.




That's a shame. So happy that they weren't damaged at least! [emoji4] 
I recently sold a limited edition vinyl music album for my DH on eBay. I've never shipped anything like that and thought I should research how to package it. To my surprise there is a LOT of care and some work to shipping an album!! [emoji38][emoji38] But in the end the buyer was happy, gave a positive feedback, and I think appreciated the secure packaging.


----------



## vinbenphon1

My favourite today "New without tags" - 'only worn twice'


----------



## whateve

simplyhappy said:


> That's a shame. So happy that they weren't damaged at least! [emoji4]
> I recently sold a limited edition vinyl music album for my DH on eBay. I've never shipped anything like that and thought I should research how to package it. To my surprise there is a LOT of care and some work to shipping an album!! [emoji38][emoji38] But in the end the buyer was happy, gave a positive feedback, and I think appreciated the secure packaging.


I have some vinyl records I've been meaning to sell but I don't have a turntable to test them. There must be some special boxes designed specifically for them.


----------



## bunnyr

whateve said:


> I have some vinyl records I've been meaning to sell but I don't have a turntable to test them. There must be some special boxes designed specifically for them.




They do. My dad buys those records all the time and the packaging is good


----------



## simplyhappy

Yeah there's actually an eBay tutorial that links to a video of a seller who shows you step by step how to box them. I didn't have the time (or want to pay extra) to find the exact size box, so I bought one at a standard office store that was a wee bit too long, but I stuffed it. His tutorial is extremely helpful! 



whateve said:


> I have some vinyl records I've been meaning to sell but I don't have a turntable to test them. There must be some special boxes designed specifically for them.






bunnyr said:


> They do. My dad buys those records all the time and the packaging is good


----------



## purse mommy

megt10 said:


> I agree with you. As a seller I always leave feedback for buyers upon receiving their feedback. As a buyer I have left feedback 995 times out of 1000. The other 5 times I wasn't totally happy but not enough to ding a seller. Even though feedback doesn't mean what it used to mean I believe most sellers prefer to sell or accept offers from buyers with more feeback. I also am more ready to accept an offer from buyers who leave feedback. Much less likely to accept an offer from buyers who never leave feedback.




I hate neutral feedback. WTH!  I know it's better than negative but still


----------



## devik

Seller says they can't be blamed for the problems I've reported with the bag I bought because they don't know English.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Seller says they can't be blamed for the problems I've reported with the bag I bought because they don't know English.


I had the buyer claim the same thing. She opened a SNAD claiming it was too small even though the size and the word "small" were in the listing. She bought it based on the pictures only. Today it was closed in my favor.


----------



## JustAgUrL

devik said:


> Seller says they can't be blamed for the problems I've reported with the bag I bought because they don't know English.






WTF??? 

Holy petes... That is just crazy.


----------



## JustAgUrL

here are a couple more of mine.....

the titles that include... L@@k..... W@W!!! 

That is just stupid on so many levels. 

and sellers who are using Best Offer on an item, like Crocs rubber sandals 
and the price is $37... I place an offer, and she counters with... $35.... WTF?? 
WOW! I can save $2.. 

These are not a very sought after item. and the price she has them listed at 
is PRETTY high for these sandals. the average price is around $25..

Also,  she is charging $7 to ship them domestic. which also seems pretty high. 
they are extremely light weight and don't have a shoe box. and being that 
they are rubber, they don't require special packing. 


and sellers who are selling Pre-owned shoes and sandals and they fail to include 
a photo of the SIDE view... and the bottom of the soles. 

One seller did include a photo of the bottom and said they were LIGHTLY 
worn.. the bottom tracks have been worn completely down. 
Yeah, that is not really lightly worn.. UNLESS she means LIGHTLY dragged.


----------



## devik

JustAgUrL said:


> here are a couple more of mine.....
> 
> the titles that include... L@@k..... W@W!!!
> 
> That is just stupid on so many levels.
> *
> and sellers who are using Best Offer on an item, like Crocs rubber sandals
> and the price is $37... I place an offer, and she counters with... $35.... WTF??
> WOW! I can save $2.. *
> 
> These are not a very sought after item. and the price she has them listed at
> is PRETTY high for these sandals. the average price is around $25..
> 
> Also,  she is charging $7 to ship them domestic. which also seems pretty high.
> they are extremely light weight and don't have a shoe box. and being that
> they are rubber, they don't require special packing.
> 
> 
> and sellers who are selling Pre-owned shoes and sandals and they fail to include
> a photo of the SIDE view... and the bottom of the soles.
> 
> One seller did include a photo of the bottom and said they were LIGHTLY
> worn.. the bottom tracks have been worn completely down.
> Yeah, that is not really lightly worn.. UNLESS she means LIGHTLY dragged.



I admit that I've done this as a seller on a low-priced item before - even realizing at the time I sent it that it wasn't much of a discount. But the buyer's offer was ridiculously low, and my counter was still 5% ish off. In my case I would've entertained another offer so maybe that's what your seller was thinking too?

My item was quite different though (LE, and free shipping) so it's not entirely comparable to those Crocs you're describing!

I've wondered before about the different mentalities in pricing with buyers and sellers - as a seller I often think of how much % off that the discount represents, but even for lower-priced items like this, as a buyer I think of how much $ off when considering value of an offer. Like you said, 2 bucks off doesn't seem like much of a deal!


----------



## whateve

Many buyers have complained about sellers not leaving them feedback. I've only received feedback from one buyer this month. I had a buyer ask me to ship to Australia even though I normally don't. She received it last week and I haven't heard a word. I even enclosed a note asking her to let me know how well the packing survived.

Yes, feedback is optional. But it is equivalent to saying thank you. If you like the item, it's good manners to say thank you.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Business sellers (not the average Jane selling one or two things a year from her own closet) who ship bags in envelopes. I bought two vintage, somewhat difficult to find bags on eBay last week, and both arrived from high volume sellers in envelopes. Wth? I haven't left feedback, but I think that's so dumb I'm tempted to leave them neutrals.



I decided not to leave any feedback at all rather than a neutral, and not buy from those sellers again. I had yet another seller send me a structured, fragile, vintage bag in an envelope last week. They sent me a message in eBay this morning begging for feedback and a 5 star rating... :devil:


----------



## simplyhappy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I decided not to leave any feedback at all rather than a neutral, and not buy from those sellers again. I had yet another seller send me a structured, fragile, vintage bag in an envelope last week. They sent me a message in eBay this morning begging for feedback and a 5 star rating... :devil:




Hmm if they reached out to you, maybe it's a good opportunity to ask them why they shipped it in an envelope? See what they say..? At least they'll know why you haven't left them any feedback (and lucky it's not negative).


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> Many buyers have complained about sellers not leaving them feedback. I've only received feedback from one buyer this month. I had a buyer ask me to ship to Australia even though I normally don't. She received it last week and I haven't heard a word. I even enclosed a note asking her to let me know how well the packing survived.
> 
> Yes, feedback is optional. But it is equivalent to saying thank you. If you like the item, it's good manners to say thank you.



Well said! +1


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

simplyhappy said:


> Hmm if they reached out to you, maybe it's a good opportunity to ask them why they shipped it in an envelope? See what they say..? At least they'll know why you haven't left them any feedback (and lucky it's not negative).



Oh, I wouldn't really leave the seller bad feedback. I'm most likely to ignore their request and avoid unnecessary drama. The account I'm buying on was set up in 2000, and I don't think I've ever left sellers bad feedback on it. I'm just venting.


----------



## simplyhappy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Oh, I wouldn't really leave the seller bad feedback. I'm most likely to ignore their request and avoid unnecessary drama. The account I'm buying on was set up in 2000, and I don't think I've ever left sellers bad feedback on it. I'm just venting.




[emoji6] Please do vent-away! I've learned a lot from this thread by reading our gripes and what I should/shouldn't do as a seller & buyer. [emoji1] (I'm the smaller selling-what's-in-my-closet type.)


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Oh, I wouldn't really leave the seller bad feedback. I'm most likely to ignore their request and avoid unnecessary drama. The account I'm buying on was set up in 2000, and I don't think I've ever left sellers bad feedback on it. I'm just venting.


I do think it helps to tell them. Some sellers really don't know and will continue to make the same mistake over and over unless someone tells them.

Although once I contacted a seller about shipping in an envelope. I had no intention of giving her bad feedback before I contacted her but she was so rude in her responses that she earned herself a negative.


----------



## mas101

when you list something for $1K+ (buy it now or best offer) and someone offers you $200 for it....... it's a bit insulting


----------



## Catbird9

Peeve: Listing an item for a ridiculously high starting bid ($499.95 instead of a realistic 49.99) and BIN price ($4995.00 when similar items usually sell for $100-200). Getting offended ("it's not your concern") when your potential bidder/buyer asks if you might have made an error  on the price. (Misplaced decimal point?)

A day later, the listing is ended and relisted with starting bid of $49.99 and BIN still $4995.00

Seriously?

It's pretty common to see very unrealistic BIN prices.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> Many buyers have complained about sellers not leaving them feedback. I've only received feedback from one buyer this month. I had a buyer ask me to ship to Australia even though I normally don't. She received it last week and I haven't heard a word. I even enclosed a note asking her to let me know how well the packing survived.
> 
> Yes, feedback is optional.* But it is equivalent to saying thank you. *If you like the item, it's good manners to say thank you.



I agree, especially since you're signalling to the seller that you're happy and (hopefully!!) that they can consider the transaction closed. Provided of course that the seller did everything right - which I'm sure you do, whateve!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> I decided not to leave any feedback at all rather than a neutral, and not buy from those sellers again. I had yet another seller send me a structured, fragile, vintage bag in an envelope last week. They sent me a message in eBay this morning begging for feedback and a 5 star rating... :devil:





simplyhappy said:


> Hmm if they reached out to you, maybe it's a good opportunity to ask them why they shipped it in an envelope? See what they say..? At least they'll know why you haven't left them any feedback (and lucky it's not negative).





whateve said:


> I do think it helps to tell them. Some sellers really don't know and will continue to make the same mistake over and over unless someone tells them.
> 
> Although once I contacted a seller about shipping in an envelope.* I had no intention of giving her bad feedback before I contacted her but she was so rude in her responses that she earned herself a negative.*



All of this - and to share my own recent experience: 

I had a seller who must've been stalking the carrier's delivery system (or I guess she got an alert when delivered) and literally _within the hour _she asked me to leave feedback. I wasn't even home when the thing was delivered! When I finally had time to inspect the bag a few days later, I contacted her about issues that had not been reflected in the listing (this is the bag with the bad smell) and I was NOT happy with the response (this is the seller who claims she's not liable for not disclosing the smell because she can't speak English). 

As a buyer, I tend to either contact the seller in a timely manner after purchase to communicate any issues, or I leave positive feedback fairly quickly. So either way there's communication. The only time I did neither was when the seller had not been responsive to my messages before she shipped, and when I received the item I was not happy with the packing job but the item itself was fine - so I just skipped leaving any feedback at all.


----------



## JustAgUrL

whateve said:


> I do think it helps to tell them. Some sellers really don't know and will continue to make the same mistake over and over unless someone tells them.
> 
> Although once I contacted a seller about shipping in an envelope. I had no intention of giving her bad feedback before I contacted her but she was so rude in her responses that she earned herself a negative.





Ohhhh I HATE that... Buyers and Sellers should understand that if they are NICE 
and understanding, that it makes the trading partner more willing to work with 
them and be understanding. 



I received a dress a few months back, it smelled like somebody DUMPED a whole 
bottle of perfume on it. 
I am NOT usually sensitive to smells, but this was horrible. 

I wrote the seller a nice polite note explaining that I did not mind, 
but that a LOT of buyers are VERY sensitive to smells and they would 
give the seller a Neg. over this. 

she was SUPER nice about this.. she apologized and explained that 
they also own a perfume store, and this is how the dress ended up smelling so strong of perfume. 


when somebody is nice about something, it makes us want to work with them.
If they get angry and indignant, it just pisses me off, and makes me 
feel less understanding for them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I decided not to leave any feedback at all rather than a neutral, and not buy from those sellers again. I had yet another seller send me a structured, fragile, vintage bag in an envelope last week. They sent me a message in eBay this morning begging for feedback and a 5 star rating... :devil:


 

I don't think there is anything wrong with letting a seller know nicely
that a bag was not shipped in the appropriate packaging.

What they take from that e-mail, is up to them. IYKWIM..


----------



## songofthesea

it's been written before, but, I hate when people don't leave feedback...I have about a dozen items I haven't gotten any feedback for...all were well-packaged, no complaints...I tend not to leave feedback immediately as a seller, because I want to wait until the item has been received and see if the buyer has any issues...it's a bit disconcerting as I'd achieve a new level as a seller with the additional feedback...ugh!


----------



## ToriChan

songofthesea said:


> it's been written before, but, I hate when people don't leave feedback...I have about a dozen items I haven't gotten any feedback for...all were well-packaged, no complaints...I tend not to leave feedback immediately as a seller, because I want to wait until the item has been received and see if the buyer has any issues...it's a bit disconcerting as I'd achieve a new level as a seller with the additional feedback...ugh!



I remember when I first started selling on eBay a little over a year ago ( I had previously just bought) and I was really trying to build up a reputable account as a seller. I included thank you notes asking if they loved them item could they give me feedback or let me know if they had any questions/concerns. Now that I've reached a level where I have a lot of built up feedback I don't feel the need to include that in my handwritten thank yous. Some people just don't even know feedback exists. I once had a friend who uses eBay every now and then and has bought 15+ items that sellers were even giving her feedback!


----------



## whateve

songofthesea said:


> it's been written before, but, I hate when people don't leave feedback...I have about a dozen items I haven't gotten any feedback for...all were well-packaged, no complaints...I tend not to leave feedback immediately as a seller, because I want to wait until the item has been received and see if the buyer has any issues...it's a bit disconcerting as I'd achieve a new level as a seller with the additional feedback...ugh!


I thought to be top rated it is the number of transactions that count, not the number of feedbacks.


----------



## whateve

I called ebay to get two defects removed. Both were return requests for item not as described. In both cases, the buyers decided not to return. I was told both defects would get removed. A few days later, only one was removed. I called and was told the other defect was too old. 

But now I just checked, and the second defect is back! I haven't had any return requests recently so it has to be that they put it back.


----------



## JetSetGo!

songofthesea said:


> it's been written before, but, I hate when people don't leave feedback...I have about a dozen items I haven't gotten any feedback for...all were well-packaged, no complaints...I tend not to leave feedback immediately as a seller, because I want to wait until the item has been received and see if the buyer has any issues...it's a bit disconcerting as I'd achieve a new level as a seller with the additional feedback...ugh!




This drives me crazy on both sides. I always leave feedback for sellers and am shocked when they don't reciprocate. As a seller, I go above and beyond in every way, so it's very disconcerting when the buyers don't bother. I will sometimes check in to make sure they are happy with my service. Some never reply. After a while I remove the sale from my sight so it does not irritate me every time I log on.


----------



## KHLOE1004

ebay is not like it use to be


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ToriChan said:


> Do you get emails asking if you'd take less or what's your best price? Every time I do a BIN with no best offer I still get many offers sent over PM


 I am skeptical of buyers who ask for your lowest price for best offer.  It makes me feel like their trying to take advantage of me.  You want me to offer you a price, so then you can counteroffer me an even lower price, no thank you!  Offer me a price, and I will consider it.  I am selling my item, not giving it away.


----------



## Sarah03

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am skeptical of buyers who ask for your lowest price for best offer.  It makes me feel like their trying to take advantage of me.  You want me to offer you a price, so then you can counteroffer me an even lower price, no thank you!  Offer me a price, and I will consider it.  I am selling my item, not giving it away.




Me too. It's just awkward! I had a potential buyer ask me my "bottom line" on a BIN listing after her 5 lowball offers were automatically declined. She also felt the need to point out that there was a similar bag for sale for $X amount. Great!  Buy that one if you don't like my price!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

It's one thing to ask what my reserve is, but don't ask me if I will accept $300 below my auction start price for a brand new rare item that I already have listed $400 BELOW retail[emoji35]the nerve of some people.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Sarah03 said:


> Me too. It's just awkward! I had a potential buyer ask me my "bottom line" on a BIN listing after her 5 lowball offers were automatically declined. She also felt the need to point out that there was a similar bag for sale for $X amount. Great!  Buy that one if you don't like my price!


Those buyers want something for nothing. Selling on EBay does not mean we are desperate for money. One buyer offered to pick it up if I sell it cheaper like she was doing me a favor. I would feel sick making that agreement.  I was already offering a great price what more do you want 50% off?  I'm going to take the advice of a previous poster and block them because they scare me.  Those buyers seem sneaky with a plan to buy your item even cheaper than priced.  Next time I will price higher with best offer because I need to weed those people out with that mindset.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Me too. It's just awkward! I had a potential buyer ask me my "bottom line" on a BIN listing after her 5 lowball offers were automatically declined. She also felt the need to point out that there was a similar bag for sale for $X amount. Great!  Buy that one if you don't like my price!


How was she able to make 5 offers? When I make offers, I'm only allowed 3.


----------



## huffduf41

All time biggest is people that don't pay or take forever.....so annoying and Ebay bends over backwards for buyers.


----------



## Sarah03

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Those buyers want something for nothing. Selling on EBay does not mean we are desperate for money. One buyer offered to pick it up if I sell it cheaper like she was doing me a favor. I would feel sick making that agreement.  I was already offering a great price what more do you want 50% off?  I'm going to take the advice of a previous poster and block them because they scare me.  Those buyers seem sneaky with a plan to buy your item even cheaper than priced.  Next time I will price higher with best offer because I need to weed those people out with that mindset.



It's crazy that people think we want to practically give away our designer handbags at yard sale prices. That sounds like a good plan though- block the lowballers & set a high BIN with BO. It seems to weed out the troublesome nonpaying bidders. 



whateve said:


> How was she able to make 5 offers? When I make offers, I'm only allowed 3.




It probably was only 3. I may have been a bit dramatic


----------



## Stansy

Sellers giving inaccurate descriptions. Do they think we are dumb und do not look at the items we purchased or do not care?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Buyers that don't read. I sold a phone wallet, and mentioned explicitly in the third sentence of the short listing that it is made for iPhone 5 and will not fit iPhone 6. Buyer just messaged me saying it won't fit her iPhone 6, so she'd like to return it.  (<--- that smilie is a little too violent, but we don't have a facepalm smilie).
Anybody want to bet that she didn't read that my terms for returns include a restocking fee?


----------



## EmileLove

When sellers re-attach price tags to their bags and the bags are clearly not new (with worn corners, etc).


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> I thought to be top rated it is the number of transactions that count, not the number of feedbacks.




wow. that I didn't know...I have 160something positive feedbacks, but, have sold closer to 200 items over the years and it's just frustrating, but, if you're saying that ebay keeps a record and i'll move up the food chain for the number of transactions, that's great!


----------



## songofthesea

JetSetGo! said:


> This drives me crazy on both sides. I always leave feedback for sellers and am shocked when they don't reciprocate. As a seller, I go above and beyond in every way, so it's very disconcerting when the buyers don't bother. I will sometimes check in to make sure they are happy with my service. Some never reply. After a while I remove the sale from my sight so it does not irritate me every time I log on.




I didn't know it was possible to remove a sale from your sight...hmmm....out of sight, out of mind, right!? it's just really frustrating...I go above and beyond...I charge 1/2 of what shipping usually is and since I send everything signature required I actually lose money on the item, but, that being said, it's worth it to me for the peace of mind....


----------



## whateve

songofthesea said:


> wow. that I didn't know...I have 160something positive feedbacks, but, have sold closer to 200 items over the years and it's just frustrating, but, if you're saying that ebay keeps a record and i'll move up the food chain for the number of transactions, that's great!


You have to have at least 100 transactions within one year with a total sales volume of at least $1000. They evaluate you once a month to see if you qualify. Last year I went on an extended vacation and lost my top rated status. They gave me a grace period' but it took me 3 or 4 months to get back top-rated.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Many buyers have complained about sellers not leaving them feedback. I've only received feedback from one buyer this month. I had a buyer ask me to ship to Australia even though I normally don't. She received it last week and I haven't heard a word. I even enclosed a note asking her to let me know how well the packing survived.
> 
> Yes, feedback is optional. But it is equivalent to saying thank you. If you like the item, it's good manners to say thank you.


I want to update. My buyer in Australia left positive feedback and referred to the excellent packaging.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhh my god... this takes Key Word Spamming to a whole nother level. 


http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...TRC0.H0.XPrada+.TRS0&_nkw=Prada+&_sacat=63861


Over 60 different dresses with Prada in the title.


----------



## JustAgUrL

and... They should just change the name to China Bay. 

I was looking for Ballroom/ Tango Dance shoes. 
My first search came up with 100,500 Listings. 

When I clicked the box for Item Location/ United States, the search results were 
then 22,200 

OVER 80,000 listings roughly 80% of the Tango Dance shoe listings are from China. 
It is like this for MANY of the clothing items, and it gets very frustrating.


----------



## JustAgUrL

also, looking for Fine Jewelry... and people have silver with Platinum plating listed 
under Fine Jewelry Platinum. 

Fake diamonds are listed under Fine Jewelry, Authentic Diamonds. 

It is a real mess!!


----------



## Catbird9

JustAgUrL said:


> and... They should just change the name to China Bay.
> 
> I was looking for Ballroom/ Tango Dance shoes.
> My first search came up with 100,500 Listings.
> 
> When I clicked the box for Item Location/ United States, the search results were
> then 22,200
> 
> OVER 80,000 listings roughly 80% of the Tango Dance shoe listings are from China.
> It is like this for MANY of the clothing items, and it gets very frustrating.



I hear ya! I always search with Item Location set to "U.S. only". Saves me a LOT of frustration!


----------



## whateve

JustAgUrL said:


> and... They should just change the name to China Bay.
> 
> I was looking for Ballroom/ Tango Dance shoes.
> My first search came up with 100,500 Listings.
> 
> When I clicked the box for Item Location/ United States, the search results were
> then 22,200
> 
> OVER 80,000 listings roughly 80% of the Tango Dance shoe listings are from China.
> It is like this for MANY of the clothing items, and it gets very frustrating.


I have the same problem, especially now that I also want to see items from Japan. 


JustAgUrL said:


> also, looking for Fine Jewelry... and people have silver with Platinum plating listed
> under Fine Jewelry Platinum.
> 
> Fake diamonds are listed under Fine Jewelry, Authentic Diamonds.
> 
> It is a real mess!!


I also have a problem when I'm searching for leather. I can't exclude faux, fake, artificial, leatherette, etc.


----------



## Nikki_

Receiving a message from a potential buyer regarding a BIN item that states:

Would you consider accepting XXXX (less than half the BIN price) because I just lost my job and can't afford your price.


----------



## whateve

I really hate it when an item is described as new with tags and there isn't a tag in sight in any of the pictures.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> I really hate it when an item is described as new with tags and there isn't a tag in sight in any of the pictures.



Or when people assume having coach hand tags means it's new with tags...


----------



## whateve

Sellers who list things as new and don't mention that the item isn't complete. 

Like these listings: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201362178920?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT This is a single charm that was removed from a keychain that is supposed to have 5 charms.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Daisy...422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9be771ae A flower is missing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-C-Log...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
there are supposed to be two sandals, not one. When she was told this, she removed the ring that originally held the other sandal.

There should be a way to report sellers like this. The average buyer is not going to realize they've been scammed.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Sellers who list things as new and don't mention that the item isn't complete.
> 
> Like these listings: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201362178920?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT This is a single charm that was removed from a keychain that is supposed to have 5 charms.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Daisy...422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9be771ae A flower is missing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-C-Log...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> there are supposed to be two sandals, not one. When she was told this, she removed the ring that originally held the other sandal.
> 
> There should be a way to report sellers like this. The average buyer is not going to realize they've been scammed.



I agree it is deceptive to list something as "New Without Tags" and fail to note that it is also missing pieces of the original product. 

She does have some bad feedback. If she gets enough of it, she may clean up her act.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Sellers who don't put the sizes of their shoes for sale in the title! How hard is it to put another digit or two in your title? Related pet peeve number two, sellers who incorrectly convert various European shoe sizes to US.


----------



## poopsie

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Sellers who don't put the sizes of their shoes for sale in the title! How hard is it to put another digit or two in your title? Related pet peeve number two, sellers who incorrectly convert various European shoe sizes to US.




Tradesy won't let you list the shoes with their European sizing---it drives me nuts!


----------



## devik

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Sellers who don't put the sizes of their shoes for sale in the title! How hard is it to put another digit or two in your title? Related pet peeve number two, sellers who* incorrectly convert various European shoe sizes to US*.



I know what you mean but, it's also so variable! Different designers, and different shoes, can mean so many things, right? Are you saying that the seller didn't use the eBay size converter? I use that even when I don't agree with it, because it's dangerous not to - we've had plenty of  threads here about people whose buyers forced a return when the listing said something else.  I wish eBay would just include the European sizing as an option! Seems like it would solve much of this.



poopsie said:


> Tradesy won't let you list the shoes with their European sizing---it drives me nuts!



Neither does eBay, at least not in their dropdown "size" field that they force you to fill out. Sucks!


----------



## devik

This listing just bugs the heck out of me. What are you buying? A black bag? A pink one? Oh wait is it grey? There's enough details that are off that it makes me suspicious of authenticity but not enough to be confident in reporting it. Not that that seems to do anything. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171812953579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## poopsie

devik said:


> I know what you mean but, it's also so variable! Different designers, and different shoes, can mean so many things, right? Are you saying that the seller didn't use the eBay size converter? I use that even when I don't agree with it, because it's dangerous not to - we've had plenty of  threads here about people whose buyers forced a return when the listing said something else.  I wish eBay would just include the European sizing as an option! Seems like it would solve much of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does eBay, at least not in their dropdown "size" field that they force you to fill out. Sucks!






I just put the European sizing in the Ebay title


----------



## Nikki_

devik said:


> This listing just bugs the heck out of me. What are you buying? A black bag? A pink one? Oh wait is it grey? There's enough details that are off that it makes me suspicious of authenticity but not enough to be confident in reporting it. Not that that seems to do anything.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171812953579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Having "3 colors available" sounds a bit shifty to me.


----------



## pinkhamster

My recent "favorite" was a $3 T-shirt with an $18.75 shipping and handling cost...


----------



## devik

I remember someone posted here about naked mannequins...

How about this??





I don't know why it squees me out so much.


----------



## merrydish

pinkhamster said:


> My recent "favorite" was a $3 T-shirt with an $18.75 shipping and handling cost...



Well, the seller did want to make some bucks with that transaction obviously. Yes, that would irk me to the hilt, too.


----------



## BomberGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Sellers who don't put the sizes of their shoes for sale in the title! How hard is it to put another digit or two in your title? Related pet peeve number two, *sellers who incorrectly convert various European shoe sizes to US*.



HUGE pet peeve of mine. A EU 35 / 36 is NOT A US SIZE 4 - 4.5. But many, many European & Chinese sellers will list US 4 - 4.5 in their size options, and only after dredging through all the photos and details will you finally find a small image or notation with their very incorrect conversion equating a US 4 to a EU 36.

Or sellers that advertise a shoe as a US size 4 in the item details and then you realize when looking through the photos or listing that its actually a UK size 4 instead. Or that its a brand that has matching kids & adult shoes and they're selling a child size 4 being advertised as a woman's size 4. (A child's size 4 is comparable a woman's size 6.)

Its a hot mess.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkhamster said:


> My recent "favorite" was a $3 T-shirt with an $18.75 shipping and handling cost...





merrydish said:


> Well, the seller did want to make some bucks with that transaction obviously. Yes, that would irk me to the hilt, too.


She would have made the exact same amount if she charged $18.75 for the t-shirt and $3 for shipping. Or if she charged $21.75 with free shipping.


----------



## pinkhamster

BeenBurned said:


> She would have made the exact same amount if she charged $18.75 for the t-shirt and $3 for shipping. Or if she charged $21.75 with free shipping.



Haha, true.  It's funny how much less annoyed I would have been if it was a $18.75 or $21.75 t-shirt....


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

devik said:


> This listing just bugs the heck out of me. What are you buying? A black bag? A pink one? Oh wait is it grey? There's enough details that are off that it makes me suspicious of authenticity but not enough to be confident in reporting it. Not that that seems to do anything.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171812953579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I WILL REQUEST YOU PAYMENT BY PAYPAL WITH EURO CURRENCY. SHIPPED FROM ITALY. SHIPMENT AFTER 3 WORKING DAYS AFTER PAYMENT WITH TRACKING NUMBER.  NO REFUND. *CONTACT ME TO HAVE FREE SHIPMENT.*

The free shipping option makes me think that she wants to sell off eBay.  Why else would a person have to contact her for free shipping?


----------



## whateve

pinkhamster said:


> Haha, true.  It's funny how much less annoyed I would have been if it was a $18.75 or $21.75 t-shirt....


I feel the same way! I keep reminding myself it's the total cost that's important but still I'm less likely to bid on items with unreasonable shipping charges.


----------



## bunnyr

whateve said:


> I feel the same way! I keep reminding myself it's the total cost that's important but still I'm less likely to bid on items with unreasonable shipping charges.




It makes no difference since eBay changed their policy regarding fees. Used to be shipping fees were exempt from commission fees and that's why eBay Back then made a big deal out of "circumventing fees". Now they charge the same percentage of commission whether on shipping or sale price. 

Plus by charging high for shipping and low for merchandise the seller can hurt himself should the buyer wins a refund case.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I feel the same way! I keep reminding myself it's the total cost that's important but still I'm less likely to bid on items with unreasonable shipping charges.



It would make a difference if the seller accepts returns but doesn't refund shipping charges.


----------



## kkayc

Sellers who don't ship expedited shipping as per their auction and instead send parcel post (which is ground then barge to Hawaii).  They save themselves $20 on a $3800 item, but instead of 3-5 days shipping time, it's 3-6 weeks.  

Also, they could've saved themselves $20 if they just printed the shipping label online.  Heck just climb on a scale, with and without the package and you just round a little up to be safe about the weight.


----------



## bunnyr

Catbird9 said:


> It would make a difference if the seller accepts returns but doesn't refund shipping charges.




But these days ppl would file disputed and then eBay always refund full


----------



## nashpoo

Not exactly a ebay pet peeve but a Poshmark pet peeve.. I get irritated when I take the time to negotiate a price with the potential buyer and they end up not purchasing or replying after I agree to their price..


----------



## kkayc

nashpoo said:


> Not exactly a ebay pet peeve but a Poshmark pet peeve.. I get irritated when I take the time to negotiate a price with the potential buyer and they end up not purchasing or replying after I agree to their price..



This happens to me a lot on ebay...I know how you feel.  Or you get a buyer who says "I only want to pay ___" which is quite a bit less than my price.  I find myself thinking, "yeah I would've only liked to pay that too but that isn't reality."


----------



## devik

bunnyr said:


> It makes no difference since eBay changed their policy regarding fees. Used to be shipping fees were exempt from commission fees and that's why eBay Back then made a big deal out of "circumventing fees". Now they charge the same percentage of commission whether on shipping or sale price.
> 
> Plus *by charging high for shipping and low for merchandise the seller can hurt himself should the buyer wins a refund case*.



Isn't the opposite the case? I'm no expert in eBay refund policies but I thought that the item price gets refunded, not shipping.  Unless it's SNAD why would the buyer receive the shipping cost back?


----------



## bunnyr

devik said:


> Isn't the opposite the case? I'm no expert in eBay refund policies but I thought that the item price gets refunded, not shipping.  Unless it's SNAD why would the buyer receive the shipping cost back?




I'm not clear on their policies but the few times when buyers went straight to opening disputes on me, the only choice I can click on was pretty much "refund buyer full refund" there's no way for me to deduct shipping.


----------



## mkr

kkayc said:


> Sellers who don't ship expedited shipping as per their auction and instead send parcel post (which is ground then barge to Hawaii).  They save themselves $20 on a $3800 item, but instead of 3-5 days shipping time, it's 3-6 weeks.
> 
> Also, they could've saved themselves $20 if they just printed the shipping label online.  Heck just climb on a scale, with and without the package and you just round a little up to be safe about the weight.


Haha I can feel the anguish in your typing.  Have you contacted your seller lately?


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Isn't the opposite the case? I'm no expert in eBay refund policies but I thought that the item price gets refunded, not shipping.  Unless it's SNAD why would the buyer receive the shipping cost back?





bunnyr said:


> I'm not clear on their policies but the few times when buyers went straight to opening disputes on me, the only choice I can click on was pretty much "refund buyer full refund" there's no way for me to deduct shipping.


If the buyer wins a SNAD, they get a complete refund, including the original shipping cost. 

If the buyer returns it for another reason, such as fit or changed mind, only the item price is refunded, not the shipping. So it sounds like a way to discourage returns, but it probably increases SNAD claims.


----------



## devik

nashpoo said:


> Not exactly a ebay pet peeve but a Poshmark pet peeve.. I get irritated when I take the time to negotiate a price with the potential buyer and they end up not purchasing or replying after I agree to their price..



This is sort of similar (though reversed) to what I've seen others mention on this thread: A seller on eBay having BIN OBO yet they never respond to the offers. I was only asking for $2 off the listed price! If you have OBO then at least reply to it.


----------



## devik

I love this one:
*Trying to sell ASAP! Don't ask to lower price! This is  my last price! If it doesn't sell in 3 days I'm selling it to a  consignment store!* 

Yeah, good luck with that - you'll surely get more in consignment!!


----------



## Catbird9

devik said:


> I love this one:
> *Trying to sell ASAP! Don't ask to lower price! This is  my last price! If it doesn't sell in 3 days I'm selling it to a  consignment store!*
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that - you'll surely get more in consignment!!





Good one!


----------



## kkayc

mkr said:


> Haha I can feel the anguish in your typing.  Have you contacted your seller lately?


Yep, she said I was being "hostile" when I told her she breached the terms of her auction contract and didn't get the big deal that I wouldn't get my purse in 3-5 days.  She still thinks it's 7-10 days as that's what it takes in the continental US.  We are 2 weeks and counting and the purse is somewhere in a shipping container on a barge in the middle of the Pacific.  

I dunno when I sell stuff I make sure I ship ASAP.  If I expect immediate payment from a buyer, the least I can do as a seller is ship fast and ship their item securely.


----------



## kkayc

devik said:


> This is sort of similar (though reversed) to what I've seen others mention on this thread: A seller on eBay having BIN OBO yet they never respond to the offers. I was only asking for $2 off the listed price! If you have OBO then at least reply to it.



I hear ya...I made an offer on an item that was somewhere around $200, my offer was only $20 less and they didn't even counter or respond. You'd think there'd be dome wiggle room in OBO.


----------



## gail13

I don't buy alot on Ebay, but was interested in a expensive bag on there.  The pics were terrible-and I was looking past the pics thinking it was a nice bag.  When I asked for more detailed pics I got pics quickly but they weren't great-not in focus, color kinda off...  CB couldn't really authenticate off of them so do I really want to go back for a third time no....

And then....in the item description they call a blue bag 'black' and when I nicely told them they may want to change that-they replied with-well it says blue everywhere else!!  But the non detailed pics also make it look black.    Whatever, I bought another one...with really good pics.

There were 5 people watching at one point, now there are 2...Oh well.


----------



## Catbird9

Someone listed an item just like the one I'm selling in a different color. They copied my description word for word, only changing the color of the item.

I take the time to write accurate, unique, enthusiastic descriptions. I suppose I should be flattered that they copied me, but I'm peeved!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Buyer sends 1 lowball offer. I politely decline.  2nd lowball offer again I politely decline. 5th time...your blocked. 

Like take a hint...it's not even a best offer auction.


----------



## quinna

kkayc said:


> I hear ya...I made an offer on an item that was somewhere around $200, my offer was only $20 less and they didn't even counter or respond. You'd think there'd be dome wiggle room in OBO.



In the sellers defense the best offer check box is automatically checked by default when you set up a BIN. I have forgotten to uncheck once in a while and have received offers on items I didn't intend to sell as BO.


----------



## devik

GRRRR!!! PAYPAL!!! YOU IRRITATE THE HECK OUT OF ME!!!

I just got all excited by winning an auction and went to pay immediately - and forgot that the default funding source is always your bank account. I meant to switch to a cc. Dam you PayPal.


----------



## Catbird9

devik said:


> GRRRR!!! PAYPAL!!! YOU IRRITATE THE HECK OUT OF ME!!!
> 
> I just got all excited by winning an auction and went to pay immediately - and forgot that the default funding source is always your bank account. I meant to switch to a cc. Dam you PayPal.



I do not have a bank account connected to my PayPal account for this very reason. It took me a while to figure out how to do it, and it involved closing the bank account that used to be connected to my PayPal, but it was worth the effort. 

Now my funding source is either my PayPal balance or a credit card. I've got the PayPal debit card to use if I need to pull cash out of there. They are not getting my bank account number again!


----------



## devik

Catbird9 said:


> I do not have a bank account connected to my PayPal account for this very reason. It took me a while to figure out how to do it, and it involved closing the bank account that used to be connected to my PayPal, but it was worth the effort.
> 
> Now my funding source is either my PayPal balance or a credit card. I've got the PayPal debit card to use if I need to pull cash out of there. They are not getting my bank account number again!



I like this idea, sounds like a very smart thing to do. May look into it!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Guess what I found out from eBay. Sellers are NOT protected on selling.

I sold a radio to a buyer. Him claimed the frequencies VFO was off what ever that is. So eBay suggested I issue a refund and eBay would send the buyer a shipping label. The buyer wrote him never received the shipping label so him sent the radio and emailed me a delivery confirmation number him claims is the right number. That was on Thursday, June 18th. Still no information from the post office on the number.

So I contacted eBay because the buyer received the refund before the radio was delivered back to me. Which the buyer is not supposed to get the reference bd until the item has been delivered to the seller. Pay Pal should have held onto the refund until there was a notification that the radio was in in fact delivered.

Well the eBay peep on the phone told me the seller and is not protected by eBay or Pay Pal. So this means the buyer can keep the radio and the refund. I never knew this.

Then the eBay peep tells me I can file a claim with some FBI agency. Yea for a mete 124.00 the FBI agency will. Other laugh at such a claim and take like forever to resolve anything. eBay is turning out to. Ebay is turning out to be a scam.


----------



## BeenBurned

OneMarcilV said:


> Guess what I found out from eBay. Sellers are NOT protected on selling.
> 
> I sold a radio to a buyer. Him claimed the frequencies VFO was off what ever that is. So eBay suggested I issue a refund and eBay would send the buyer a shipping label. The buyer wrote him never received the shipping label so him sent the radio and emailed me a delivery confirmation number him claims is the right number. That was on Thursday, June 18th. Still no information from the post office on the number.
> 
> So I contacted eBay because the buyer received the refund before the radio was delivered back to me. Which the buyer is not supposed to get the reference bd until the item has been delivered to the seller. Pay Pal should have held onto the refund until there was a notification that the radio was in in fact delivered.
> 
> Well the eBay peep on the phone told me the seller and is not protected by eBay or Pay Pal. So this means the buyer can keep the radio and the refund. I never knew this.
> 
> Then the eBay peep tells me I can file a claim with some FBI agency. Yea for a mete 124.00 the FBI agency will. Other laugh at such a claim and take like forever to resolve anything. eBay is turning out to. Ebay is turning out to be a scam.


1. Buyer is claiming SNAD
2. Ebay does tend to lean more toward buyer protection than seller protection.
3. How do you know the buyer already got the refund? My guess is that the money is being held (frozen in your account) until buyer has delivery proof that it was received by you. 
4. If tracking doesn't show delivery to you, the buyer doesn't get the refund.
5. Once a dispute was filed, the funds for the payment were locked, pending the buyer's refund. But that doesn't mean the buyer has receive it yet.


----------



## OneMarcilV

BeenBurned said:


> 1. Buyer is claiming SNAD
> 2. Ebay does tend to lean more toward buyer protection than seller protection.
> 3. How do you know the buyer already got the refund? My guess is that the money is being held (frozen in your account) until buyer has delivery proof that it was received by you.
> 4. If tracking doesn't show delivery to you, the buyer doesn't get the refund.
> 5. Once a dispute was filed, the funds for the payment were locked, pending the buyer's refund. But that doesn't mean the buyer has receive it yet.




The buyer told me him has the refund. Also on the Pay Pal Web page there reads the refund nod has been issued.

I thought that Pay Pal held the monies as well. The peep on eBay told me that the refund should not be issued until I had received the item back. I did not know that. eBay stated to issue a refund when the buyer from filed a return claim for the item.


----------



## BeenBurned

OneMarcilV said:


> The buyer told me him has the refund. Also on the Pay Pal Web page there reads the refund nod has been issued.
> 
> I thought that Pay Pal held the monies as well. The peep on eBay told me that the refund should not be issued until I had received the item back. I did not know that. eBay stated to issue a refund when the buyer from filed a return claim for the item.
> 
> View attachment 3039545


Call Paypal and tell them that the item hasn't been returned yet and the refund needs to be reversed.


----------



## OneMarcilV

BeenBurned said:


> Call Paypal and tell them that the item hasn't been returned yet and the refund needs to be reversed.




I did that earlier this evening. Guess what happened? Pay Pal connected me back with eBay.

The buyer still writes the item was sent back. If so should be here no later than next Tuesday.

I was thinking told to not issue a refund until the item is actual item is back in my possesition. eBay had sent me a email letting me know the buyer wants to return the radio. To me that means issue a refund to get the item went back to me.


----------



## Storm702

Did the buyer include a tracking number? Ask if they have a copy of the receipt.


----------



## megt10

OneMarcilV said:


> I did that earlier this evening. Guess what happened? Pay Pal connected me back with eBay.
> 
> The buyer still writes the item was sent back. If so should be here no later than next Tuesday.
> 
> I was thinking told to not issue a refund until the item is actual item is back in my possesition. eBay had sent me a email letting me know the buyer wants to return the radio. To me that means issue a refund to get the item went back to me.



I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you get your money back. I just hate reading things like this. I started selling on eBay last year and sold over 300 items in 6 months. I stopped listing after all the changes and a few liars and scammers. I still have 60+ items listed and have so much that I need to sell but stories like this are just so discouraging that I keep putting it off. At least until I can't close my closet drawers and cabinets. God help me but I am almost there.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Storm702 said:


> Did the buyer include a tracking number? Ask if they have a copy of the receipt.




Yes but the delivery confirmation number does not show any information. A asked the buyer to send me a photo of his checking on the shipping progress.


----------



## OneMarcilV

megt10 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you get your money back. I just hate reading things like this. I started selling on eBay last year and sold over 300 items in 6 months. I stopped listing after all the changes and a few liars and scammers. I still have 60+ items listed and have so much that I need to sell but stories like this are just so discouraging that I keep putting it off. At least until I can't close my closet drawers and cabinets. God help me but I am almost there.




eBay can be complicated. One other thing I do not understand other eBay members do not communicate. If you sell an item the buyer never communicates or the seller not communicating like if the payment was received, if the item was sent, sometimes the seller will not provide a delivery confirmation number. The delivery confirmation number is a way of proof the item was sent.


----------



## Catbird9

OneMarcilV said:


> The buyer told me him has the refund. Also on the Pay Pal Web page there reads the refund nod has been issued.
> 
> I thought that Pay Pal held the monies as well. The peep on eBay told me that the refund should not be issued until I had received the item back. I did not know that. eBay stated to issue a refund when the buyer from filed a return claim for the item.
> 
> View attachment 3039545



I hope it all works out in your favor.

Your Buyer's name is visible in your picture of the PayPal transaction. I think that's a no-no.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Catbird9 said:


> I hope it all works out in your favor.
> 
> Your Buyer's name is visible in your picture of the PayPal transaction. I think that's a no-no.




No it isn't. The photograph did not upload correctly here. But, that is no biggie. Could be an iPad application glitch.


----------



## Catbird9

OneMarcilV said:


> No it isn't. The photograph did not upload correctly here. But, that is no biggie. Could be an iPad application glitch.



It was removed.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

It's a vent.  I want no more best offers, please, my items are already much lower than retail for like new.  I feel like everybody wants to haggle on resale sites when I am already giving them a deal.  Ugh!  I know my buyer is out there; I just have to be patient.   I have learned a lot about selling in a short time like what best offer means to a buyer than in my head.


----------



## uadjit

SweetDaisy05 said:


> It's a vent.  I want no more best offers, please, my items are already much lower than retail for like new.  I feel like everybody wants to haggle on resale sites when I am already giving them a deal.  Ugh!  I know my buyer is out there; I just have to be patient.   I have learned a lot about selling in a short time like what best offer means to a buyer than in my head.



If the offer is genuinely ridiculous then I just say "no thanks" and block them. If it's just low to almost good enough I may give one counter-offer. After that no more bartering.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So this is funny....I just had to post. I had an item listed auction style. There were currently 3 bids on the item when I received a msg from a zero feedback person offering to pay about $120 OVER the current bid. Before I could even reply I got another msg from the same person offering $180 OVER the current bid.  I was baffled because who wants to pay almost $100 over the bid let alone $200? I mean these messages were no less than 30 mins apart. Which in my mind = desperation. I don't like dealing with desperate buyers because they are the ones that will do charge backs and claim the item was a SNAD or worse, that they didn't even get it.  I messaged the seller back that I was not accepting offers and that if they were interested to bid on the item. Someone this desperate and serious would bid right? Nope, so after thinking about it, I then blocked the person because honestly I didn't want the headache. I didn't feel right and my instinct told me, this "buyer" meant bad business. 

I just figured you know what, I've had many offers on my auctions that I accept only to have "buyers" disappear literally after WE negotiate the price together.!!??? I didn't want to take the chance of this person bidding and winning and not paying. After I blocked them I got another msg stating that they just reactivated their PayPal account to bid on the item and that I should not block them because they are ready to pay and have been looking endlessly for this item. I simply ignored and deleted the msg because like I stated before, I already had buyers bidding on the item anyway.  The next day the auction was over and this is the msg I get "I watched the bidding on this item and it appears that you sold the item for cheaper than what I offered. I went ahead and reactivated my paypal acct as I've been looking for this item for quite some time and then you block me. I hope you feel the way I do some day".  LMAO [emoji24][emoji24], really, so am I supposed to feel guilty for a "possible" sale? This person was obviously coo coo for cocoa puffs because the item listed was not at all rare, in fact there is another item listed that's in better condition anyway. I can't help but wonder if she/he is messaging that buyer and harassing them to negotiate their buy it now price down.  

I simply will not and cannot deal with PITA buyers that can't seem to follow the basic rules of eBay and I can't think of ANY reason why anyone would offer that much over the current bid without actually even bidding, especially when you can just bid and wait 1 day. People shop on eBay for deals, not to pay over retail let one over the current bid. SMH. 

My buyer won, paid immediately and I shipped today. [emoji385] in the bank is better than dealing with a crazy jerk on the bay who is obviously playing games. It always seems to be zero feedback buyers.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

uadjit said:


> If the offer is genuinely ridiculous then I just say "no thanks" and block them. If it's just low to almost good enough I may give one counter-offer. After that no more bartering.


Thank you for the advice.  I will do the same.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Received the item today. The problem the buyer sent me the wrong delivery confirmation number. One of the set of four numbers was off. The buyer should have rechecked the number on the receipt and resent me the correct number. I guess didn't want to take the time.


----------



## hipchick66

Buyers who click Buy It Now, then ask a bunch of questions, with attitude, and say if they don't get the answers they want, they don't want the item and won't pay.  I've had this happen more than once.  Then I usually get stuck going through the cancel process.  Why don't they ask first?  And what's with the attitude?


----------



## chicinthecity777

hipchick66 said:


> Buyers who click Buy It Now, then ask a bunch of questions, with attitude, and say if they don't get the answers they want, they don't want the item and won't pay.  I've had this happen more than once.  Then I usually get stuck going through the cancel process.  Why don't they ask first?  And what's with the attitude?



Have you set up your BIN listings with immediate payment only?


----------



## hipchick66

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you set up your BIN listings with immediate payment only?




No, because I don't want to exclude good buyers who may need a little bit of time.  Most do pay right away, but some take an hour or so.


----------



## simplyhappy

hipchick66 said:


> Buyers who click Buy It Now, then ask a bunch of questions, with attitude, and say if they don't get the answers they want, they don't want the item and won't pay.  I've had this happen more than once.  Then I usually get stuck going through the cancel process.  Why don't they ask first?  And what's with the attitude?




+1 Ask before you Buy! [emoji12]


----------



## OneMarcilV

hipchick66 said:


> No, because I don't want to exclude good buyers who may need a little bit of time.  Most do pay right away, but some take an hour or so.




Kind of like a gamble. It would take more time to to sell because if the buyer has not the monies to pay and has to wait a few days and there is not much interest in the item.  

Reserve pricing is also a drawback.


----------



## hipchick66

simplyhappy said:


> +1 Ask before you Buy! [emoji12]




Amen to that!  Now Buyer is trying to negotiate the price, after already committing to buy.  I told them if they don't want it to tell me so I can cancel the sale.  No response yet.  I have far more good luck on eBay than bad, but these bad ones really irk me!


----------



## simplyhappy

hipchick66 said:


> Amen to that!  Now Buyer is trying to negotiate the price, after already committing to buy.  I told them if they don't want it to tell me so I can cancel the sale.  No response yet.  I have far more good luck on eBay than bad, but these bad ones really irk me!




Ugh. You can cancel it for non payment, but I think eBay asks the buyer to click agree or something. I did that recently, but I'm actually glad the person didn't pay because I regretted listing it so low. [emoji87][emoji87]

Lately I've been able to list for free, no eBay fees. But whenever I add a reserve price the fees hold me back.


----------



## hipchick66

simplyhappy said:


> Ugh. You can cancel it for non payment, but I think eBay asks the buyer to click agree or something. I did that recently, but I'm actually glad the person didn't pay because I regretted listing it so low. [emoji87][emoji87]
> 
> Lately I've been able to list for free, no eBay fees. But whenever I add a reserve price the fees hold me back.




I will do that, and yes they have to agree to it, but I think I have to give them a few days to pay?  I think I put it at a good price, but whenever things start to go like this I get a bad feeling.  I listed as auction and BIN, don't know why they didn't just bid at the lower price!


----------



## Storm702

hipchick66 said:


> Amen to that!  Now Buyer is trying to negotiate the price, after already committing to buy.  I told them if they don't want it to tell me so I can cancel the sale.  No response yet.  I have far more good luck on eBay than bad, but these bad ones really irk me!



You can't  go into a store and have your item at checkout & ask for a few days, please don't do it with my items!


----------



## hipchick66

Storm702 said:


> You can't  go into a store and have your item at checkout & ask for a few days, please don't do it with my items!




Exactly!


----------



## simplyhappy

hipchick66 said:


> I will do that, and yes they have to agree to it, but I think I have to give them a few days to pay?  I think I put it at a good price, but whenever things start to go like this I get a bad feeling.  I listed as auction and BIN, don't know why they didn't just bid at the lower price!




Omg, right, who knows? I think it's just a reaction so no one else buys it. When I'm a buyer and the item is sold, I just tell myself it wasn't meant to be! 

I think you wait two full days to cancel the buy, I read some of the eBay guidelines recently. I wrote to my buyer and told them no hard feelings if they had changed their mind, but never got a response. :/


----------



## hipchick66

simplyhappy said:


> Omg, right, who knows? I think it's just a reaction so no one else buys it. When I'm a buyer and the item is sold, I just tell myself it wasn't meant to be!
> 
> I think you wait two full days to cancel the buy, I read some of the eBay guidelines recently. I wrote to my buyer and told them no hard feelings if they had changed their mind, but never got a response. :/




Buyer just told me they are paying for it today, and that they are new to eBay and don't really understand how it all works.  So, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt. Hope I'm not proved wrong!


----------



## simplyhappy

hipchick66 said:


> Buyer just told me they are paying for it today, and that they are new to eBay and don't really understand how it all works.  So, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt. Hope I'm not proved wrong!




Ahh, yay!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## hipchick66

simplyhappy said:


> Ahh, yay!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




All's well that ends well...even if it's aggravating as hell right?


----------



## tickedoffchick

I will NEVER understand the buyers who send a lowball offer and a sob story (I'm sick, I was sick, I'm broke) and it's on an item that is far from a necessity (designer handbag or perfume or the like). I realize everyone wants a little luxury in their life but come on, if you can't pay your electric bill, you shouldn't be buying anything!


----------



## Storm702

tickedoffchick said:


> I will NEVER understand the buyers who send a lowball offer and a sob story (I'm sick, I was sick, I'm broke) and it's on an item that is far from a necessity (designer handbag or perfume or the like). I realize everyone wants a little luxury in their life but come on, if you can't pay your electric bill, you shouldn't be buying anything!



If anything, they should send the sob story to the electric company in order to buy the needed luxury item!


----------



## Nikki_

tickedoffchick said:


> I will NEVER understand the buyers who send a lowball offer and a sob story (I'm sick, I was sick, I'm broke) and it's on an item that is far from a necessity (designer handbag or perfume or the like). I realize everyone wants a little luxury in their life but come on, if you can't pay your electric bill, you shouldn't be buying anything!



I've been getting a lot of these types of buyers as of late on my BIN items.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

nikki_ said:


> i've been getting a lot of these types of buyers as of late on my bin items.




+ 1


----------



## chicinthecity777

Storm702 said:


> You can't  go into a store and have your item at checkout & ask for a few days, please don't do it with my items!



Exactly! That's why I don't see the point of giving them extra time to pay when it's a BIN item. If they have 2 mins to click that BIN button then they should have extra 2 mins to complete the payment at the same time. Simple! I have all my BIN listings set to immediate payment required. Works a treat! 

Auction listing is different.


----------



## Catbird9

Pet peeve: a main photo like this (listing has been active for days, has one bid)


----------



## Storm702

Catbird9 said:


> Pet peeve: a main photo like this (listing has been active for days, has one bid)



What is that? I can't even tell!


----------



## Catbird9

Storm702 said:


> What is that? I can't even tell!



It's a Dooney & Bourke purse.


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> Pet peeve: a main photo like this (listing has been active for days, has one bid)



Apparently, you can see it if you look REALLY fast.


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> Apparently, you can see it if you look REALLY fast.



Lol! It's the Flash listing on ebay


----------



## Storm702

I was just offered $100 for my 2005 Bal Purse on ebay. Seriously? She already offered more the last time I had it listed as a BIN. The reason? "Her stepmother is crazy about the brand" and she is leaving for Brazil next week. I'm still trying to figure out what that has to do with me selling my Bal for $100.


----------



## ToriChan

Storm702 said:


> I was just offered $100 for my 2005 Bal Purse on ebay. Seriously? She already offered more the last time I had it listed as a BIN. The reason? "Her stepmother is crazy about the brand" and she is leaving for Brazil next week. I'm still trying to figure out what that has to do with me selling my Bal for $100.



I get offers like this all the time. Sometimes even 75% off my BIN price with a message like "Its a gift for my mother, sister, wife" and then sends an extremely low offer below market price. They usually include how they can "pay immediately"- as if their offer was even reasonable.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I am starting to think I should sell my bags around Christmas time.  You guys stories make me laugh.  Those types of buyers are everywhere, aw!  I thought something in my listing was attracting those buyers. Well, I do think best offers do attract extremely bargain buyers. I don't do best offers anymore but that does not stop emails. I got a pushy buyer too that gave me the wife trip story, please take off some hundreds, and need it fast. He was constantly haggling and trying to lead me, the seller. I had to end that everything was going too fast and not the way I wanted things to go.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Storm702 said:


> I was just offered $100 for my 2005 Bal Purse on ebay. Seriously? She already offered more the last time I had it listed as a BIN. The reason? "Her stepmother is crazy about the brand" and she is leaving for Brazil next week. I'm still trying to figure out what that has to do with me selling my Bal for $100.


You have to help a girl out by underselling your purse.  You still earned some money.  That's the sentiment I get from those types of offers.  For me, it feels like a scam so block.


----------



## LovestheLouis

When your the only person bidding and at the last minute you lose because the person selling it isn't getting as much as they thought and pull out or your out and about and some outbids you by 10c and because you're out have slow wifi so you lose!!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## hipchick66

And yet another issue!  Bought a Coach wristlet from a Seller on eBay.  No tracking info, haven't received the wristlet, Seller won't answer messages.  In the Resolution phase now with still no response and eBay makes you wait forever before they get involved.  Then more waiting until you get a refund!


----------



## Catbird9

LovestheLouis said:


> When your the only person bidding and at the last minute you lose because the person selling it isn't getting as much as they thought and pull out or your out and about and some outbids you by 10c and because you're out have slow wifi so you lose!!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



So true, very frustrating! 

In the first case that seller isn't smart because a lot of people bid at the last second or use a sniping service like eSnipe. That might help you with your second issue, by the way!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Catbird9 said:


> So true, very frustrating!
> 
> In the first case that seller isn't smart because a lot of people bid at the last second or use a sniping service like eSnipe. That might help you with your second issue, by the way!


 I can feel the frustration part for the buyers but maybe the anxiety and gamble is not worth it for the seller. EBay seems so complicated at times on both ends.


----------



## Storm702

SweetDaisy05 said:


> You have to help a girl out by underselling your purse.  You still earned some money.  That's the sentiment I get from those types of offers.  For me, it feels like a scam so block.



Lol  silly selfish me! I wish I  had the nerve to  do that


----------



## jorton

I was looking on eBay for cosmetics and I came across a description that said "I found these on the clearance rack at my local target. I thought it was a bargain and figured I'd be able to make a quick buck on eBay for them!" 

I was thinking really? Fine if you want to do that but it's a bit awkward to write your intentions in the description box!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

jorton said:


> I was looking on eBay for cosmetics and I came across a description that said "I found these on the clearance rack at my local target. I thought it was a bargain and figured I'd be able to make a quick buck on eBay for them!"
> 
> I was thinking really? Fine if you want to do that but it's a bit awkward to write your intentions in the description box!!!



 very funny! Wouldn't buyers just love to give her an opportunity to earn a quick buck??


----------



## Storm702

Ugh, I am so frustrated with ebay! I'm selling a bag & always opt out of international shipping & specify " US shipping only " in my listings. I see that I have received a bid from an international buyer, & I thought it was weird. So I call ebay, and after the guy basically shamed me for wanting to keep my sales in the US, he told me there's nothing he can do. I hope they don't win- they only have 4 feedback, & have left neg feedback for one transaction.


----------



## hipchick66

Storm702 said:


> Ugh, I am so frustrated with ebay! I'm selling a bag & always opt out of international shipping & specify " US shipping only " in my listings. I see that I have received a bid from an international buyer, & I thought it was weird. So I call ebay, and after the guy basically shamed me for wanting to keep my sales in the US, he told me there's nothing he can do. I hope they don't win- they only have 4 feedback, & have left neg feedback for one transaction.




How can you be forced to ship internationally?  Do you also use Buyer Restrictions?  That won't allow people to bid who aren't in your specified shipping locations.  But still, you stated you only ship in the U.S, so I don't understand.


----------



## Storm702

Apparently, there is a difference when you list on the app & full site. I've never had this issue before.


----------



## Catbird9

Storm702 said:


> Apparently, there is a difference when you list on the app & full site. I've never had this issue before.



I have wondered about that. I only use the full site for bidding and selling. I do not trust apps. The content you are served on most apps is not the same as that on the full site viewed in a browser. And browser content and features will vary too, depending on your operating system.


----------



## simplyhappy

Have a random question for you savvy sellers! Are you allowed to write in your listing that you have Crosslisted / Crossposted your item? Like if you post simultaneously on eBay, Craigslist, Insta, for example. Since eBay allows you to cancel your listing before it ends, I am assuming it's allowed. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

simplyhappy said:


> Have a random question for you savvy sellers! Are you allowed to write in your listing that you have Crosslisted / Crossposted your item? Like if you post simultaneously on eBay, Craigslist, Insta, for example. Since eBay allows you to cancel your listing before it ends, I am assuming it's allowed. Thanks!




*Not allowed*


You  can't refer to or promote your personal website (including links to  home page web addresses that promote websites outside of eBay), sales  outside of eBay, or other businesses.
.


----------



## simplyhappy

Catbird9 said:


> *Not allowed*
> 
> 
> You  can't refer to or promote your personal website (including links to  home page web addresses that promote websites outside of eBay), sales  outside of eBay, or other businesses.
> .




That's it! So I guess that's written broadly enough I can't even say, C.L. [emoji38][emoji38] Thanks!! Wanted to be sure before I get corrected by eBay police.


----------



## tickedoffchick

hipchick66 said:


> How can you be forced to ship internationally?  Do you also use Buyer Restrictions?  That won't allow people to bid who aren't in your specified shipping locations.  But still, you stated you only ship in the U.S, so I don't understand.


I think you have to manually exclude shipping locations, and I'm not sure if you can do that on the quick listing tool they urge sellers to use. It's so ridiculous. They try to trick you into using their global shipping as well. It's all about enhancing their profits. They've probably grown as much as they can in the US, so the only way to grow their profits is to expand internationally as much as possible, regardless of the effect on sellers (such as the increased likelihood of lost items, scams, etc.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> Ugh, I am so frustrated with ebay! I'm selling a bag & always opt out of international shipping & specify " US shipping only " in my listings. I see that I have received a bid from an international buyer, & I thought it was weird. So I call ebay, and after the guy basically shamed me for wanting to keep my sales in the US, he told me there's nothing he can do. I hope they don't win- they only have 4 feedback, & have left neg feedback for one transaction.


Cancel the bid as "buyer is in location to which I don't ship" and go in and revise the buyer requirements so it won't happen again.


----------



## hipchick66

tickedoffchick said:


> I think you have to manually exclude shipping locations, and I'm not sure if you can do that on the quick listing tool they urge sellers to use. It's so ridiculous. They try to trick you into using their global shipping as well. It's all about enhancing their profits. They've probably grown as much as they can in the US, so the only way to grow their profits is to expand internationally as much as possible, regardless of the effect on sellers (such as the increased likelihood of lost items, scams, etc.)




I use the app on my iPad, and I can check not to ship internationally and exclude buyers outside of the U.S.


----------



## Storm702

hipchick66 said:


> I use the app on my iPad, and I can check not to ship internationally and exclude buyers outside of the U.S.



Yes, I have done that previously. However, I wasn't able to this time.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> Cancel the bid as "buyer is in location to which I don't ship" and go in and revise the buyer requirements so it won't happen again.



They've been outbid, but thanks so much!


----------



## Storm702

tickedoffchick said:


> I think you have to manually exclude shipping locations, and I'm not sure if you can do that on the quick listing tool they urge sellers to use. It's so ridiculous. They try to trick you into using their global shipping as well. It's all about enhancing their profits. They've probably grown as much as they can in the US, so the only way to grow their profits is to expand internationally as much as possible, regardless of the effect on sellers (such as the increased likelihood of lost items, scams, etc.)



Yes! I've sold AT LEAST 20 bags from the app & this has never happened before ! I always opt out of international shipping, I  don't  know how it could have changed!


----------



## Storm702

Catbird9 said:


> I have wondered about that. I only use the full site for bidding and selling. I do not trust apps. The content you are served on most apps is not the same as that on the full site viewed in a browser. And browser content and features will vary too, depending on your operating system.


I haven't had a problem before, but maybe they updated it?


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Cancel the bid as "buyer is in location to which I don't ship" and go in and revise the buyer requirements so it won't happen again.





Storm702 said:


> They've been outbid, but thanks so much!


You still should add her to your BBL because she'd still be able to bid later in the auction.



Storm702 said:


> I haven't had a problem before, but maybe they updated it?


Sometimes the default changes. Ebay claims when it happens that it's a glitch; I don't think so.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> You still should add her to your BBL because she'd still be able to bid later in the auction.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the default changes. Ebay claims when it happens that it's a glitch; I don't think so.



Thank you! It's  like they were  trying to convince me I was crazy! They suggested I end the auction & relist - great way to collect early ending fees.


----------



## Storm702

Ugh! Do people even bother to read listings anymore? Winning buyer is from Guam  (ironic, since is technically is a US territory but still....). They haven't even sent payment yet, and asked about the shoulder strap (the Bal Purse doesn't even HAVE a shoulder strap), and asked that I ship to an address in California, because they will be going to their in-laws & she wants to use the bag there. I informed her that I will only ship to Paypal verified addresses. I have a feeling I will issue a second chance offer very soon....


----------



## hipchick66

Storm702 said:


> Ugh! Do people even bother to read listings anymore? Winning buyer is from Guam  (ironic, since is technically is a US territory but still....). They haven't even sent payment yet, and asked about the shoulder strap (the Bal Purse doesn't even HAVE a shoulder strap), and asked that I ship to an address in California, because they will be going to their in-laws & she wants to use the bag there. I informed her that I will only ship to Paypal verified addresses. I have a feeling I will issue a second chance offer very soon....




Ugh is right!  And it does seem lots of people don't read anything these days.  I'm sorry you're going through all of this!


----------



## Storm702

hipchick66 said:


> Ugh is right!  And it does seem lots of people don't read anything these days.  I'm sorry you're going through all of this!



Update: I messaged the buyer & explained about the shipping fiasco. They said they will call Paypal & add the Cali address as a confirmed address so that way it will be done by ebay's rules. So, hopefully, all will go well....


----------



## megt10

Storm702 said:


> Ugh! Do people even bother to read listings anymore? Winning buyer is from Guam  (ironic, since is technically is a US territory but still....). They haven't even sent payment yet, and asked about the shoulder strap (the Bal Purse doesn't even HAVE a shoulder strap), and asked that I ship to an address in California, because they will be going to their in-laws & she wants to use the bag there. I informed her that I will only ship to Paypal verified addresses. I have a feeling I will issue a second chance offer very soon....


Nope, I don't think buyers read descriptions at all. Drives me crazy, especially when they message me with questions after they have purchased an item.


Storm702 said:


> Update: I messaged the buyer & explained about the shipping fiasco. They said they will call Paypal & add the Cali address as a confirmed address so that way it will be done by ebay's rules. So, hopefully, all will go well....



I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Storm702

megt10 said:


> Nope, I don't think buyers read descriptions at all. Drives me crazy, especially when they message me with questions after they have purchased an item.
> 
> 
> I hope it works out for you.



Thanks so much! It's so awesome to have a place to vent & share.... and also drool over bags!


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> Update: I messaged the buyer & explained about the shipping fiasco. They said they will call Paypal & add the Cali address as a confirmed address so that way it will be done by ebay's rules. So, hopefully, all will go well....


That should work. They need to add the second ship to address to their PP account and when they make payment, make sure they check off that address.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> That should work. They need to add the second ship to address to their PP account and when they make payment, make sure they check off that address.



Well, they still haven't paid. I swear my poor Balenciaga bag is cursed! 2nd nonpayer in a row.


----------



## alansgail

I've always wondered about the thought process for a buyer who makes an offer that is 1/4 of a seller's asking price.....what answer would you choose?

1. They're terrible at math and always have been.
2. They're drunk.
3. They think the seller is desperate for a sale.
4. They're desperate to be put on the seller's block list.
5. All of the above.

If you answered 5 I guess you know you're a winner!


----------



## megt10

alansgail said:


> I've always wondered about the thought process for a buyer who makes an offer that is 1/4 of a seller's asking price.....what answer would you choose?
> 
> 1. They're terrible at math and always have been.
> 2. They're drunk.
> 3. They think the seller is desperate for a sale.
> 4. They're desperate to be put on the seller's block list.
> 5. All of the above.
> 
> If you answered 5 I guess you know you're a winner!



I'm a winner !


----------



## alansgail

megt10 said:


> I'm a winner !


Woot!!!! Good for you megt10! I know there will be more.......!!!!


----------



## Storm702

alansgail said:


> I've always wondered about the thought process for a buyer who makes an offer that is 1/4 of a seller's asking price.....what answer would you choose?
> 
> 1. They're terrible at math and always have been.
> 2. They're drunk.
> 3. They think the seller is desperate for a sale.
> 4. They're desperate to be put on the seller's block list.
> 5. All of the above.
> 
> If you answered 5 I guess you know you're a winner!



Or, they can't afford your item,  but hope you'll pity them


----------



## alansgail

Storm702 said:


> Or, they can't afford your item,  but hope you'll pity them


That's a reach for sure.....I may pity people I know because of their circumstances or life problems but a complete stranger? Hard to have pity for those one doesn't know...


----------



## Storm702

alansgail said:


> That's a reach for sure.....I may pity people I know because of their circumstances or life problems but a complete stranger? Hard to have pity for those one doesn't know...



Or for someone that can't afford your luxury item but is still searching for that particular designer


----------



## lbjdlaw

alansgail said:


> I've always wondered about the thought process for a buyer who makes an offer that is 1/4 of a seller's asking price.....what answer would you choose?
> 
> 1. They're terrible at math and always have been.
> 2. They're drunk.
> 3. They think the seller is desperate for a sale.
> 4. They're desperate to be put on the seller's block list.
> 5. All of the above.
> 
> If you answered 5 I guess you know you're a winner!




Remember it was one of our very own tpf'ers (sadly I'm not the originator of this flawless response) who said, 
"Ridiculously Low Offers, will be met with equally ridiculous replies"
I just LOVED that infamous response. It's concise and just downright perfect. 
I've had potential buyers miscalculate everything and try to tell me what I "should" be selling for.


----------



## alansgail

lbjdlaw said:


> Remember it was one of our very own tpf'ers (sadly I'm not the originator of this flawless response) who said,
> "Ridiculously Low Offers, will be met with equally ridiculous replies"
> I just LOVED that infamous response. It's concise and just downright perfect.
> I've had potential buyers miscalculate everything and try to tell me what I "should" be selling for.


Well, I agree with whoever came up with that quote because my counteroffer was my original asking price.....hopefully they got my point but I'm not counting on it


----------



## hipchick66

alansgail said:


> I've always wondered about the thought process for a buyer who makes an offer that is 1/4 of a seller's asking price.....what answer would you choose?
> 
> 1. They're terrible at math and always have been.
> 2. They're drunk.
> 3. They think the seller is desperate for a sale.
> 4. They're desperate to be put on the seller's block list.
> 5. All of the above.
> 
> If you answered 5 I guess you know you're a winner!




Or they are teenagers, and $30 is all they have and they expect you to just give it to them.  At least that's what I think was going on with the last ridiculous offers I received.  And I wasn't even excepting Best Offer!


----------



## tickedoffchick

alansgail said:


> That's a reach for sure.....I may pity people I know because of their circumstances or life problems but a complete stranger? Hard to have pity for those one doesn't know...


I feel like there are just so many people who actually want pity and special treatment nowadays, even more than when I first signed on to eBay 15 years ago! They'll claim all sorts of horrible things that have beset them: illness, divorce, foreclosure, a layoff, and then play on that -- not even pausing for a second to think "Gee, this person is selling a beautiful designer handbag on eBay, maybe she is having financial challenges too!"


----------



## Storm702

tickedoffchick said:


> I feel like there are just so many people who actually want pity and special treatment nowadays, even more than when I first signed on to eBay 15 years ago! They'll claim all sorts of horrible things that have beset them: illness, divorce, foreclosure, a layoff, and then play on that -- not even pausing for a second to think "Gee, this person is selling a beautiful designer handbag on eBay, maybe she is having financial challenges too!"



Yes! I had a buyer offer me suuuuperlow offers twice on my Bal Purse I had listed. Then she was like "It doesn't look like the City or the First." Uh, DUH, because it's not! Then she asked if I'd sell it for $100 because her stepmother loves Bal bags- I told her they don't even make that particular style anymore & it's Chevre leather, so I couldn't accept an offer that low. She then told me she could find it cheaper somewhere else- good luck with that.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Storm702 said:


> Yes! I had a buyer offer me suuuuperlow offers twice on my Bal Purse I had listed. Then she was like "It doesn't look like the City or the First." Uh, DUH, because it's not! Then she asked if I'd sell it for $100 because her stepmother loves Bal bags- I told her they don't even make that particular style anymore & it's Chevre leather, so I couldn't accept an offer that low. She then told me she could find it cheaper somewhere else- good luck with that.


I love the ones who claim it's for someone else!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Something that has really been irritating me: When the major department stores are having sales on designer items and all of a sudden eBay is loaded with them...and listed for AT or ABOVE the prior retail price. Like seriously, I know there's a sale going on AND even if you bought the item prior to the sale then at least wait until the sale is over. I understand the eBay fees and etc and everyone wants to profit, it just seems lately people are plain greedy. 

To list during the sale is like saying "hey idiot why not let me make a quick buck out of your unknowingness or ignorance". And even if it doesn't sell they keep RELISTING at the same price and refuse to take the hint....[emoji107][emoji34]


----------



## alansgail

Mrs. MFH said:


> Something that has really been irritating me: When the major department stores are having sales on designer items and all of a sudden eBay is loaded with them...and listed for AT or ABOVE the prior retail price. Like seriously, I know there's a sale going on AND even if you bought the item prior to the sale then at least wait until the sale is over. I understand the eBay fees and etc and everyone wants to profit, it just seems lately people are plain greedy.
> 
> To list during the sale is like saying "hey idiot why not let me make a quick buck out of your unknowingness or ignorance". And even if it doesn't sell they keep RELISTING at the same price and refuse to take the hint....[emoji107][emoji34]


See I don't see anything wrong with this, it's a free market society we live in. Many don't have access to some of the stores that you're talking about but may still want the product.
Many have the ability to shop online these days and check around for best prices. It's up to the consumer to do that legwork and I don't think the seller should feel guilty.

If people BUY their product, then people WANTED their product, despite the price. No one is forced to buy it.........


----------



## JetSetGo!

alansgail said:


> See I don't see anything wrong with this, it's a free market society we live in. Many don't have access to some of the stores that you're talking about but may still want the product.
> Many have the ability to shop online these days and check around for best prices. It's up to the consumer to do that legwork and I don't think the seller should feel guilty.
> 
> If people BUY their product, then people WANTED their product, despite the price. No one is forced to buy it.........




Can still be a pet peeve though!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hipchick66 said:


> Or they are teenagers, and $30 is all they have and they expect you to just give it to them.  At least that's what I think was going on with the last ridiculous offers I received.  And I wasn't even excepting Best Offer!





All. The. Time.

"What's the best best price you can give me?"
"I'm a student..."
"Pleeeeease give this to me for a ridiculous price. I reeeeeally want this bag, these shoes, etc..." 

If you are that broke, you can't buy Chanel or whatever!!!


----------



## alansgail

JetSetGo! said:


> Can still be a pet peeve though!


You're 100% correct, it can grate for sure!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

alansgail said:


> See I don't see anything wrong with this, it's a free market society we live in. Many don't have access to some of the stores that you're talking about but may still want the product.
> Many have the ability to shop online these days and check around for best prices. It's up to the consumer to do that legwork and I don't think the seller should feel guilty.
> 
> If people BUY their product, then people WANTED their product, despite the price. No one is forced to buy it.........




Well I get the whole supply and demand thing. Often times these items are not selling. PERIOD. So in my mind I'm like....lower the price. Many sales items are NOT online. Chanel, Christian Louboutin etc. many times we depend on this forum or our own SA's to be in the know.  

If people would stop buying these items for these ridiculous amounts that are too high IMO then maybe people wouldn't have the audacity to even try. Just my 2 cents, no pun intended[emoji106]


----------



## Mrs. MFH

JetSetGo! said:


> All. The. Time.
> 
> "What's the best best price you can give me?"
> "I'm a student..."
> "Pleeeeease give this to me for a ridiculous price. I reeeeeally want this bag, these shoes, etc..."
> 
> If you are that broke, you can't buy Chanel or whatever!!!




Agreed. How about save up if you really want it. I'm not sure what being a student has to do with it either. Technically I'm a student too....these pity stories are comical to say the least. Luxury items are not a necessity....PERIOD.


----------



## alansgail

Mrs. MFH said:


> Well I get the whole supply and demand thing. Often times these items are not selling. PERIOD. So in my mind I'm like....lower the price. Many sales items are NOT online. Chanel, Christian Louboutin etc. many times we depend on this forum or our own SA's to be in the know.
> 
> If people would stop buying these items for these ridiculous amounts that are too high IMO then maybe people wouldn't have the audacity to even try. Just my 2 cents, no pun intended[emoji106]


I DO hear what you're saying and I get it but I guess if you were one of the sellers who actually DID sell one of those items for "these ridiculous amounts" then you might be pretty happy.
Just because an item doesn't sell the first, second, or third time around doesn't mean it won't sell on the fourth time around.

Tortoise and the hare......again, I do get what you're saying but it's just something that we don't have control over so I don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

alansgail said:


> I DO hear what you're saying and I get it but I guess if you were one of the sellers who actually DID sell one of those items for "these ridiculous amounts" then you might be pretty happy.
> 
> Just because an item doesn't sell the first, second, or third time around doesn't mean it won't sell on the fourth time around.
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoise and the hare......again, I do get what you're saying but it's just something that we don't have control over so I don't lose any sleep over it.




I get that. It's a pet peeve of mine. You can disagree and move on.


----------



## alansgail

Mrs. MFH said:


> I get that. It's a pet peeve of mine. You can disagree and move on.


Gotcha, moving on........


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alansgail said:


> I DO hear what you're saying and I get it but I guess if you were one of the sellers who actually DID sell one of those items for "these ridiculous amounts" then you might be pretty happy.
> Just because an item doesn't sell the first, second, or third time around doesn't mean it won't sell on the fourth time around.
> 
> Tortoise and the hare......again, I do get what you're saying but it's just something that we don't have control over so I don't lose any sleep over it.


 I so agree. You have to wait for the right buyer for higher price items. You're looking for the buyer who really wants the item. If you want to sell fast, then you have to drop the price.  Just my opinion, EBay is where many bargain hunters look for greatly reduce items, not just fair prices.  I learned on EBay there are buyers who will never like your price no matter how cheap a seller sells it; it's all about what they can afford or willing to pay. I understand that, but I don't want to label a seller greedy for trying to get a fair price for their item.


----------



## tickedoffchick

On a related note, I don't know why this bothers me but it does: 

"Sold out in stores!" 

The word is ... DISCONTINUED. But I suppose "sold out" sounds better. Of course, it's not always true, thanks to the existence of outlet stores. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## alansgail

Sometimes products CAN be sold out in stores but not discontinued.....more may be produced or be in the process of being produced.

Sometimes production can't keep up with consumer demand.

That being said, I do agree with you that "Sold out in stores" seems to be overused and a somewhat desperate attempt to sell something in my opinion.


----------



## threadbender

alansgail said:


> Sometimes products CAN be sold out in stores but not discontinued.....more may be produced or be in the process of being produced.
> 
> Sometimes production can't keep up with consumer demand.
> 
> That being said, I do agree with you that "Sold out in stores" seems to be overused and a somewhat desperate attempt to sell something in my opinion.



I can vouch for that. I am looking for a specific yarn. Yes, yarn. lol I did not buy enough. Now, it is sold out everywhere. Not in stores and not on-line. I called the woman I had bought from on EBay and she said she had someone call and buy every one she had. I found one more on EBay and paid more than I wanted. But, that one skein will help me even though I will be using some others to go with it. This is not an old color or anything and definitely not discontinued.


----------



## alansgail

carlpsmom said:


> I can vouch for that. I am looking for a specific yarn. Yes, yarn. lol I did not buy enough. Now, it is sold out everywhere. Not in stores and not on-line. I called the woman I had bought from on EBay and she said she had someone call and buy every one she had. I found one more on EBay and paid more than I wanted. But, that one skein will help me even though I will be using some others to go with it. This is not an old color or anything and definitely not discontinued.


How frustrating! Especially when you need something to finish a project......


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> I can vouch for that. I am looking for a specific yarn. Yes, yarn. lol I did not buy enough. Now, it is sold out everywhere. Not in stores and not on-line. I called the woman I had bought from on EBay and she said she had someone call and buy every one she had. I found one more on EBay and paid more than I wanted. But, that one skein will help me even though I will be using some others to go with it. This is not an old color or anything and definitely not discontinued.


At least you don't have to deal with dye lots like in the old days. Plenty of times I didn't buy enough and even if there was more in the store, the dye lot wasn't the same.

Good luck on finding more.

I really wish I had bought more of my favorite toothpaste before it was gone. I thought the prices on ebay were too high. Now I regret it.


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> At least you don't have to deal with dye lots like in the old days. Plenty of times I didn't buy enough and even if there was more in the store, the dye lot wasn't the same.
> 
> Good luck on finding more.
> 
> I really wish I had bought more of my favorite toothpaste before it was gone. I thought the prices on ebay were too high. Now I regret it.



Last Christmas I actually had a dye lot issue and had to buy all new yarn for the project I was making! I was so angry with myself!


----------



## Catbird9

Peeve of the moment: Sellers whose pictures are sideways or upside down, and who don't bother (or can't figure out how) to turn them right side up.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Peeve of the moment: Sellers whose pictures are sideways or upside down, and who don't bother (or can't figure out how) to turn them right side up.


I hate that! It makes it really hard to authenticate.


----------



## Storm702

Catbird9 said:


> Peeve of the moment: Sellers whose pictures are sideways or upside down, and who don't bother (or can't figure out how) to turn them right side up.



Plus it just looks lazy! The point of selling is to make people want to buy your item & if you can't even take the time to make it look presentable, I'll pass.


----------



## Storm702

I'm sure I won't be too popular after this, but here goes.... Buyers that wait until after they have won an item to have it authenticated & then ask authenticators to hurry so they can decide if they want to pay. I have had a lot of bags authenticated on here, but always before auction close. Now I understand that no one wants a fake bag, but why tie up the transaction when you could have had it authenticated earlier?


----------



## alansgail

Storm702 said:


> I'm sure I won't be too popular after this, but here goes.... Buyers that wait until after they have won an item to have it authenticated & then ask authenticators to hurry so they can decide if they want to pay. I have had a lot of bags authenticated on here, but always before auction close. Now I understand that no one wants a fake bag, but why tie up the transaction when you could have had it authenticated earlier?


I agree and the best answer I can come up with is that perhaps they just don't want to 'alert' others what they want to bid on for fear of competition or someone else snapping it up from under them?

Maybe?


----------



## Storm702

alansgail said:


> I agree and the best answer I can come up with is that perhaps they just don't want to 'alert' others what they want to bid on for fear of competition or someone else snapping it up from under them?
> 
> Maybe?



Ohhhhh, good point! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## whateve

Buyers who ask questions and when you answer don't respond. Recently, I had a buyer ask if I would ship to Australia. I responded yes and told her how much it would cost. No response. Then I had a buyer ask if she could wait until Friday to pay. I sent her "an offer" which would bypass the immediate payment requirement of the listing. I even delisted the bag on another site just to be sure she'd have first crack at it. Again, no response. I'm giving these buyers the answers they want, yet they don't have the decency to thank me or tell me they changed their mind.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Buyers who ask questions and when you answer don't respond. Recently, I had a buyer ask if I would ship to Australia. I responded yes and told her how much it would cost. No response. Then I had a buyer ask if she could wait until Friday to pay. I sent her "an offer" which would bypass the immediate payment requirement of the listing. I even delisted the bag on another site just to be sure she'd have first crack at it. Again, no response. I'm giving these buyers the answers they want, yet they don't have the decency to thank me or tell me they changed their mind.



That drives me nuts! I had a buyer contact me last night, after listing ended hours ago, to ask me for a BIN price. I told her to make me an offer, no reply.


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> Buyers who ask questions and when you answer don't respond. Recently, I had a buyer ask if I would ship to Australia. I responded yes and told her how much it would cost. No response. Then I had a buyer ask if she could wait until Friday to pay. I sent her "an offer" which would bypass the immediate payment requirement of the listing. I even delisted the bag on another site just to be sure she'd have first crack at it. Again, no response. I'm giving these buyers the answers they want, yet they don't have the decency to thank me or tell me they changed their mind.


This is my biggest pet peeve also! Can't even be courteous enough to respond....I wonder what it's like to be THAT busy!!!!!

It takes 2 seconds to type the words 'thank you'!


----------



## MarneeB

Sellers who post a high end item but only post one or two pictures.


----------



## Catbird9

MarneeB said:


> Sellers who post a high end item but only post one or two pictures.



:true:ullhair:

It's like they're daring you to buy it sight unseen!


----------



## EGBDF

MarneeB said:


> Sellers who post a high end item but only post one or two pictures.



I agree!!


----------



## Nikki_

Had a buyer this past Holiday weekend that sent me a message. 

I was in the process of responding to it within 5 minutes of receiving it and received another message from the same buyer that said:

"Waiting"


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Today my pet peeve is demanding buyers.  When you make an offer you are supposed to haggle not demand a price. Trying to flex your muscles by saying that you can buy a similar bag in worse condition for that price won't make me lower my price. It proves to me that my price is just right.  If you want to be cheap and buy poor condition items instead of paying a little more than that is on you.  I'm selling to people who want quality. That person went to my BBL.  I smell trouble with that buyer.   Someone who would nitpick for a partial refund or give me an undeserved negative.


----------



## megt10

MarneeB said:


> Sellers who post a high end item but only post one or two pictures.



+1 and when they refuse to send you the pictures or measurements you need.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Had a buyer this past Holiday weekend that sent me a message.
> 
> I was in the process of responding to it within 5 minutes of receiving it and received another message from the same buyer that said:
> 
> "Waiting"



OMG hope you blocked the nuisance.


----------



## megt10

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Today my pet peeve is demanding buyers.  When you make an offer you are supposed to haggle not demand a price. Trying to flex your muscles by saying that you can buy a similar bag in worse condition for that price won't make me lower my price. It proves to me that my price is just right.  If you want to be cheap and buy poor condition items instead of paying a little more than that is on you.  I'm selling to people who want quality. That person went to my BBL.  I smell trouble with that buyer.   Someone who would nitpick for a partial refund or give me an undeserved negative.



Smart move. You really get a different perspective when you start selling.


----------



## lbjdlaw

megt10 said:


> OMG hope you blocked the nuisance.




OmG I can just imagine that buyer saying "waiting" n tapping her foot with an impatient constipated expression on her face [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it's so silly that it really makes you wonder if the buyer is serious or just trying to get a laugh out of the seller.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

megt10 said:


> Smart move. You really get a different perspective when you start selling.


 Thank you!  I have learned a lot, and selling on EBay is not easy.  From this experience, I appreciate good sellers more than ever.  I will never feel entitled or ask for the lowest price.


----------



## chicinthecity777

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Today my pet peeve is demanding buyers.  When you make an offer you are supposed to haggle not demand a price. Trying to flex your muscles by *saying that you can buy a similar bag in worse condition for that price won't make me lower my price*. It proves to me that my price is just right.  If you want to be cheap and buy poor condition items instead of paying a little more than that is on you.  I'm selling to people who want quality. That person went to my BBL.  I smell trouble with that buyer.   Someone who would nitpick for a partial refund or give me an undeserved negative.



Agreed! I laugh at those tactics. Saying "there is another one on the market which is cheaper but in a different colour / in a different condition blah blah blah", then why don't you buy that one?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agreed! I laugh at those tactics. Saying "there is another one on the market which is cheaper but in a different colour / in a different condition blah blah blah", then why don't you buy that one?


Right, my father told me to tell them then that purse is for you.   Now I think she was lying to me because that purse is still there.


----------



## Storm702

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Right, my father told me to tell them then that purse is for you.   Now I think she was lying to me because that purse is still there.



As a buyer, I am more than willing to spend more for a better quality & I find it apalling that people constantly try to make us feel bad as sellers for wanting a certain amount for OUR bags!


----------



## thecharmedwife

I know this isn't an eBay peeve but on posh this buyer hounded me for almost a week with daily questions, wanting additional pics, etc. I really wanted to sell this Neverfull so I obliged. She finally came at me with an offer via email to pay $50 less which I thought was more than fine (take the hit and be done, I thought)... Then she submitted her offer officially on posh for $150 less. What. A. Waste. Of. My. Time. [emoji85]


----------



## Storm702

thecharmedwife said:


> I know this isn't an eBay peeve but on posh this buyer hounded me for almost a week with daily questions, wanting additional pics, etc. I really wanted to sell this Neverfull so I obliged. She finally came at me with an offer via email to pay $50 less which I thought was more than fine (take the hit and be done, I thought)... Then she submitted her offer officially on posh for $150 less. What. A. Waste. Of. My. Time. [emoji85]



Wow! Can you block her, like on ebay? I've noticed a lot of trade offers on Posh, even when the seller clearly states "not interested in trades."


----------



## thecharmedwife

Storm702 said:


> As a buyer, I am more than willing to spend more for a better quality & I find it apalling that people constantly try to make us feel bad as sellers for wanting a certain amount for OUR bags!




+1 
Amen. I always price my bags reasonably as they do sell rather quickly but those few who trickle in with 40% off my price offers have lost their minds.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Storm702 said:


> As a buyer, I am more than willing to spend more for a better quality & I find it apalling that people constantly try to make us feel bad as sellers for wanting a certain amount for OUR bags!


 


thecharmedwife said:


> +1
> Amen. I always price my bags reasonably as they do sell rather quickly but those few who trickle in with 40% off my price offers have lost their minds.


 For me, on EBay buyers want a lot off no matter the price. I have to raise my price to give me room to haggle. On the other resale sites I don't experience that mentality.  I just set a fair price and wait for a good buyer.


----------



## Storm702

SweetDaisy05 said:


> For me, on EBay buyers want a lot off no matter the price. I have to raise my price to give me room to haggle. On the other resale sites I don't experience that mentality.  I just set a fair price and wait for a good buyer.



It seems like I always get lowballed too. Which other resale sites do you use?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Storm702 said:


> It seems like I always get lowballed too. Which other resale sites do you use?


 I use Tradesy and bonanza.


----------



## Storm702

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I use Tradesy and bonanza.



Maybe I should try them. I'm sick of nonpaying bidders.


----------



## LemonBrulee

Storm702 said:


> Maybe I should try them. I'm sick of nonpaying bidders.




Def stay away from poshmark.


----------



## Storm702

LemonBrulee said:


> Def stay away from poshmark.



Yeah, I was on there looking at a bag & it seemed kinda scary....


----------



## thecharmedwife

LemonBrulee said:


> Def stay away from poshmark.




Amen to this too. No one on there wants to pay reasonable prices or they just want to trade... and repeatedly call you "Hun" lol


----------



## Storm702

thecharmedwife said:


> Amen to this too. No one on there wants to pay reasonable prices or they just want to trade... and repeatedly call you "Hun" lol



I saw that!!! Creepy


----------



## Nikki_

thecharmedwife said:


> I know this isn't an eBay peeve but on posh this buyer hounded me for almost a week with daily questions, wanting additional pics, etc. I really wanted to sell this Neverfull so I obliged. She finally came at me with an offer via email to pay $50 less which I thought was more than fine (take the hit and be done, I thought)... Then she submitted her offer officially on posh for $150 less. What. A. Waste. Of. My. Time. [emoji85]



Some buyers are truly getting to be ridiculous. 

I recently had a potential buyer who sent me 15 messages (I kid you not) in which I politely responded to each, answering every question, taking additional pictures, etc. 

I then received an "offer" of less than 50% of my asking price and it was a BIN item.


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> Some buyers are truly getting to be ridiculous.
> 
> I recently had a potential buyer who sent me 15 messages (I kid you not) in which I politely responded to each, answering every question, taking additional pictures, etc.
> 
> I then received an "offer" of less than 50% of my asking price and it was a BIN item.



Yes! And then when I see how items similar to mine have sold, it's been for waaaay more that offers I've received for my item!


----------



## tke06

My pet peeve is when sellers show pictures of an item, let's say a LV Alma epi MM, including the clochette plus lock and key. However, they have no intention of selling the clochette, lock and key. Why include them in the photos?!  Why?


----------



## lbjdlaw

Nikki_ said:


> Some buyers are truly getting to be ridiculous.
> 
> I recently had a potential buyer who sent me 15 messages (I kid you not) in which I politely responded to each, answering every question, taking additional pictures, etc.
> 
> I then received an "offer" of less than 50% of my asking price and it was a BIN item.




+1
I have sent videos of bags in flawless condition only to have a buyer walk away or lowball. Now, when a buyer wants a lot of specialized info, before I send a video or take 20 extra pics in different lighting, I wld like to ask if she is comfortable with my buyitnow price!


----------



## beekmanhill

Nikki_ said:


> Some buyers are truly getting to be ridiculous.
> 
> I recently had a potential buyer who sent me 15 messages (I kid you not) in which I politely responded to each, answering every question, taking additional pictures, etc.
> 
> I then received an "offer" of less than 50% of my asking price and it was a BIN item.



This happened to me yesterday on eBay.   Item is not even "best offer," but I'd probably accept a lower price.   Potential buyer sent me a zillion questions re condition (all stated in listing) and then lowballs me with a 40% lower offer.   I was so tempted to tell her to never waste my time in the future, but I was polite and just blocked her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tke06 said:


> My pet peeve is when sellers show pictures of an item, let's say a LV Alma epi MM, including the clochette plus lock and key. However, they have no intention of selling the clochette, lock and key. Why include them in the photos?!  Why?



The clochette, lock and key are all part of the whole package of the bag. Why wouldn't they sell them with the bag? So strange!


----------



## whateve

tke06 said:


> My pet peeve is when sellers show pictures of an item, let's say a LV Alma epi MM, including the clochette plus lock and key. However, they have no intention of selling the clochette, lock and key. Why include them in the photos?!  Why?


I hate that! If it shows in the picture, I expect to receive it.


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> I hate that! If it shows in the picture, I expect to receive it.


Sometimes I 'style' my bags in a photo with a cute charm just to show what the bag can look like with a charm. Some people have no imagination or may have never used bag charms but may love the look of them after seeing them on a bag.

I state very clearly that my charm is not for sale and have never had a problem with a buyer "expecting" to get it. If they did I would simply refer them to my listing where it says "Please note that my bag charm is NOT included in this listing".

Works for me.


----------



## PikaboICU

thecharmedwife said:


> Amen to this too. No one on there wants to pay reasonable prices or they just want to trade... and repeatedly call you "Hun" lol



OMGOSH!  THIS^^^

I have two boys in college, I'm nobody's "hun"- 
Well, maybe my husband's. 

The trading, the flat out posting to buy/sell via PP or Mercari (which is a competitor that doesn't charge fees) I don't know how they get away with that on Posh. I would break out the BAN HAMMER! lol


EBAY!!  SMH! I just started selling a few weeks ago.. I've done pretty well, sold $500+ in about 10 days but...
The low ball offers are making me insane. I have BIN listings with very few "best offers" and everyone sends an offer anyway and at 50-60% of my price. ullhair:
I've never sent an offer- EVER. Even when a seller had offers enabled, I just paid their price.   If I don't like the price- I don't buy.. Simple..


----------



## SweetDaisy05

thecharmedwife said:


> Amen to this too. No one on there wants to pay reasonable prices or they just want to trade... and repeatedly call you "Hun" lol


 A buyer said that to me on EBay. I thought it was weird old lady talk.  That's the only people who ever called my "Hun".


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Buyers who ask questions and when you answer don't respond. Recently, I had a buyer ask if I would ship to Australia. I responded yes and told her how much it would cost. No response. Then I had a buyer ask if she could wait until Friday to pay. I sent her "an offer" which would bypass the immediate payment requirement of the listing. I even delisted the bag on another site just to be sure she'd have first crack at it. Again, no response. I'm giving these buyers the answers they want, yet they don't have the decency to thank me or tell me they changed their mind.


I have an update to these two peeves! The Australian buyer never responded to my message but bought the item she asked about 3 days later. The buyer who asked if I could wait until Friday ignored my offer (possibly she didn't see it or didn't understand it) and purchased her item today.

My faith in buyers is temporarily restored!


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I have an update to these two peeves! The Australian buyer never responded to my message but bought the item she asked about 3 days later. The buyer who asked if I could wait until Friday ignored my offer (possibly she didn't see it or didn't understand it) and purchased her item today.
> 
> My faith in buyers is temporarily restored!



The Friday buyer's offer may have expired & they decided to pay full price! Anyway, congrats! I'm happy things worked out for you. If my Bal doesn't sell, I think I'm  just going to keep it. I know what it's worth, and I'm not going to sell it short.


----------



## sasquaty

When you purchase an item and when received does not meet the description at all or things are not disclosed, like an overpowering smoke smell as soon as you open the box, and then the seller relists and once again does not disclose info even though that's why someone returned it.


----------



## tke06

alansgail said:


> Sometimes I 'style' my bags in a photo with a cute charm just to show what the bag can look like with a charm. Some people have no imagination or may have never used bag charms but may love the look of them after seeing them on a bag.
> 
> I state very clearly that my charm is not for sale and have never had a problem with a buyer "expecting" to get it. If they did I would simply refer them to my listing where it says "Please note that my bag charm is NOT included in this listing".
> 
> Works for me.




The instance that I am complaining about is not about a charm or some extraneous embellishment. It's about the parts of an Alma that come with the bag, ie lock, keys and clochette. Incidentally, I noticed the seller raised her price so I inquired. She said now she decided to include the items in dispute so she raised the price. I complained to the site and now her listing is gone. Not sold, but gone. I think she was SHADY.


----------



## alansgail

tke06 said:


> The instance that I am complaining about is not about a charm or some extraneous embellishment. It's about the parts of an Alma that come with the bag, ie lock, keys and clochette. Incidentally, I noticed the seller raised her price so I inquired. She said now she decided to include the items in dispute so she raised the price. I complained to the site and now her listing is gone. Not sold, but gone. I think she was SHADY.


I completely understand that. It's why I quoted someone else who said they expect to get everything pictured in the listing. I explained why sometimes everything may not be included in a listing.
Obviously if a bag is meant to come with a clochette and key then it should be included.


----------



## whateve

I made an offer on an item today. The seller countered with an amount that was 7 1/2% lower than her listing price (so not much of a discount.) What ticked me off was that she included the words "final offer." I had only made one offer so according to ebay, I'm allowed to make two more, but never mind, I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I made an offer on an item today. The seller countered with an amount that was 7 1/2% lower than her listing price (so not much of a discount.) What ticked me off was that she included the words "final offer." I had only made one offer so according to ebay, I'm allowed to make two more, but never mind, I'll look elsewhere.


To add insult to injury, she ended up selling it to someone else for less than the "final offer" price.


----------



## tke06

I really wish the reasonable & trusted buyers and sellers here were allowed to have a tPF sanctioned forum where we could do business.


----------



## Storm702

tke06 said:


> I really wish the reasonable & trusted buyers and sellers here were allowed to have a tPF sanctioned forum where we could do business.



I have often wished the same thing!


----------



## Nikki_

When you sell an item after several relists and then two weeks later you get a message asking:

"You didn't sell this yet, did you? I was going to buy it."


----------



## ToriChan

Nikki_ said:


> When you sell an item after several relists and then two weeks later you get a message asking:
> 
> "You didn't sell this yet, did you? I was going to buy it."



I have had this happen twice this week! Right after I sell something a few hours later I get a message asking if I still have it, but the whole listing duration I had hardly any interest and had to take a BO.


----------



## thecharmedwife

ToriChan said:


> I have had this happen twice this week! Right after I sell something a few hours later I get a message asking if I still have it, but the whole listing duration I had hardly any interest and had to take a BO.




Confession, I feel guilty of doing this. I have stumbled upon an auction last minute then forgot to place a bid... and then *eeeks* asked if they would still sell. So I apologize if it was to any of you. [emoji85]


----------



## tickedoffchick

Sellers who require immediate payment on a buy it now but then take a week to bring item to the post office. I could understand waiting for other listings to end but there are none. Ugh.


----------



## jorton

There are so many fake Marc Jacobs bags on eBay! I can't believe people are trying to sell off this sh*t as the real thing! The worst part is I reported a few of them and they never got taken down, and I saw one got bid on for like £70! I feel bad for people who don't even realize...


----------



## NANI1972

I'm so over the "I can't afford your price so sell it to me for a lot less than your asking." scenario.  If you can't afford an item that is already below retail how is this my problem?!


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> I'm so over the "I can't afford your price so sell it to me for a lot less than your asking." scenario.  If you can't afford an item that is already below retail how is this my problem?!



AGREED! 


And both of these: (I've had both in the last 24 hrs)

1.Buyer bought an item, which I carefully wrapped in tissue, packaged & had the PO label, paid for, affixed & ready to ship. Buyer canceled 18 hrs after purchase. "It will be easy for you, since it's the weekend." 
Umm ok.. Now I wait 2 weeks for the PO to refund me- and I have to unpack the bag, wasted my paper,ink, tape, time etc..

2.Buyer offers less than 50% on a $120. item. I decline & counter offer. They decline & counter twice at $5.00 increments and ask for free shipping. Ahh No and thank you but NO! I went to $90.00 and I believe that was more than fair. She disappeared. 

Sheesh!!


----------



## Lily

Potential buyers criticizing my postage prices. ullhair:

I list close to exact postage for my items, rounding down so that I'm usually paying a couple of bucks out of my own pocket, and with no additional handling charges.

Yet, there are always potential buyers that think it's okay to message me, in order to give me their _opinion_ that my postage costs are 'very high', and that I should therefore lower my BIN (on listings with no best offer option).

I always reply politely, informing them that postage costs are very expensive from Australia to their location, and that my BIN price is firm. The ones with sketchy feedback, I just add directly to my BBL.

However, what I really want to say to them is: If you can find reliable, express international postage with full tracking from Australia to half-way across the world for under $50, for this Chanel bag you'd like me to send, then by all means, send me the info! That would be a win-win situation for both of us! Otherwise, keep your ignorant opinions to yourself, and stop trying to passive-aggressively bully me into lowering my BIN!


----------



## whateve

"Super rare" or "one-of-a-kind" listings where the seller has a quantity of 4 or more!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

UGGGGGHHHH!  Sorry I just need to vent, I have had 2 items this week with buy it nows where the buyers have cancelled after purchasing.  The one this morning just got to me, she bought a Good used condition item, sends me a message stating, "oh I thought this was new, I will need to know all about the condition."  Which I ALREADY had listed in my item details....then she starts sending me, "oh I see wear here and there which you did not describe."  Seriously???  Is all that really necessary, what is up with people not reading and then its somehow my fault??    Sorry just need to vent...!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

debbiesdaughter said:


> UGGGGGHHHH!  Sorry I just need to vent, I have had 2 items this week with buy it nows where the buyers have cancelled after purchasing.  The one this morning just got to me, she bought a Good used condition item, sends me a message stating, "oh I thought this was new, I will need to know all about the condition."  Which I ALREADY had listed in my item details....then she starts sending me, "oh I see wear here and there which you did not describe."  Seriously???  Is all that really necessary, what is up with people not reading and then its somehow my fault??    Sorry just need to vent...!!!




It's so crazy how much ppl do NOT read! They get so caught up in the buy now think later that it's ridiculous. Sorry you had to deal with TWO people doing that! Ugh!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It's so crazy how much ppl do NOT read! They get so caught up in the buy now think later that it's ridiculous. Sorry you had to deal with TWO people doing that! Ugh!


 


Thanks!  It has been a week!  So just wondering, she has not closed the request for cancellation I sent her....can I file an unpaid item dispute if she never closes the cancellation case??  Why on earth is she not closing it???  Why on earth does this have to be so difficult?!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

debbiesdaughter said:


> Thanks!  It has been a week!  So just wondering, she has not closed the request for cancellation I sent her....can I file an unpaid item dispute if she never closes the cancellation case??  Why on earth is she not closing it???  Why on earth does this have to be so difficult?!!




I haven't sold on eBay for quite some time so I can't really answer your questions. I hope someone can chime in and answer for you! People make things unnecessarily difficult! Ugh


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> Thanks!  It has been a week!  So just wondering, she has not closed the request for cancellation I sent her....can I file an unpaid item dispute if she never closes the cancellation case??  Why on earth is she not closing it???  Why on earth does this have to be so difficult?!!


I don't believe it'll let you file UID after requesting a mutual but you certainly can try and see if it'll work. 

if it doesn't work, you can go to the cancellation request and close it to get your credit for the FVF. (You can do this after 7 days have passed.)


----------



## Catbird9

debbiesdaughter said:


> Thanks!  It has been a week!  So just wondering, she has not closed the request for cancellation I sent her....can I file an unpaid item dispute if she never closes the cancellation case??  Why on earth is she not closing it???  Why on earth does this have to be so difficult?!!



She doesn't have to close the request. She didn't pay yet, so no refund is due. You can relist the item.*

"To cancel a transaction*

Go to *My eBay* > *Sold* and locate the item.
In the *More actions* drop-down menu, select *Cancel this order*.
Choose a reason for the cancellation and follow the on-screen instructions.
                  We let the buyer know you canceled the  transaction. If the buyer already paid for the item via PayPal, the  refund is automatically sent during the cancellation process. If they  paid with a method other than PayPal, you have 10 days to refund them."


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Catbird9 said:


> She doesn't have to close the request. She didn't pay yet, so no refund is due. You can relist the item.
> 
> 
> *"To cancel a transaction*
> 
> Go to *My eBay* > *Sold* and locate the item.
> In the *More actions* drop-down menu, select *Cancel this order*.
> Choose a reason for the cancellation and follow the on-screen instructions.
> We let the buyer know you canceled the  transaction. If the buyer already paid for the item via PayPal, the  refund is automatically sent during the cancellation process. If they  paid with a method other than PayPal, you have 10 days to refund them."


 
Thanks so so much, yes ebay just sent me a message with this info, thanks again!!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Am I being unreasonable? Bought a bag more than a week ago. I don't want to get too specific but it's a style I've been coveting for a while, so when I saw a great price (though still several hundred dollars) I snapped it up, paid immediately with  a credit card (it was a buy it now) and got an email saying the seller ships within two days and a delivery window that ended yesterday. No indication of shipping, no bag, and no responses to the messages I sent asking about it, so tonight I opened a case. 

The funny thing is that the seller actually lives just two towns away from me. I could have driven to her house in 15 minutes and picked it up if she'd even hinted that she's been indisposed or something. But then again maybe that's why she's not sending it, because maybe it's fake? Or do you think she's having regrets for selling it at all? 

I'm starting to have a bad feeling about this transaction. Or am I just being too paranoid? The seller has 99.3 percent feedback so I felt confident but now I'm second guessing myself big-time. Ugh.


----------



## Storm702

tickedoffchick said:


> Am I being unreasonable? Bought a bag more than a week ago. I don't want to get too specific but it's a style I've been coveting for a while, so when I saw a great price (though still several hundred dollars) I snapped it up, paid immediately with  a credit card (it was a buy it now) and got an email saying the seller ships within two days and a delivery window that ended yesterday. No indication of shipping, no bag, and no responses to the messages I sent asking about it, so tonight I opened a case.
> 
> The funny thing is that the seller actually lives just two towns away from me. I could have driven to her house in 15 minutes and picked it up if she'd even hinted that she's been indisposed or something. But then again maybe that's why she's not sending it, because maybe it's fake? Or do you think she's having regrets for selling it at all?
> 
> I'm starting to have a bad feeling about this transaction. Or am I just being too paranoid? The seller has 99.3 percent feedback so I felt confident but now I'm second guessing myself big-time. Ugh.



Shoot her a message along the lines of "I am so excited to get my bag, just wanted to know if it shipped yet. I noticed that we're actually pretty close, maybe we could meet up and I could pick it up if that's easier for you." It's so hard to know if people are truthful nowadays- I had a seller not ship due to hospitalization  (according to her), then later noticed items listed for sale during the hospital stay- either auto relist or a lie!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Storm702 said:


> Shoot her a message along the lines of "I am so excited to get my bag, just wanted to know if it shipped yet. I noticed that we're actually pretty close, maybe we could meet up and I could pick it up if that's easier for you." It's so hard to know if people are truthful nowadays- I had a seller not ship due to hospitalization  (according to her), then later noticed items listed for sale during the hospital stay- either auto relist or a lie!


Thanks -- I did try that approach (except for offering to meet to pick it up, because I'm not sure how she would have taken that). Kept it positive -- I'm really looking forward to this bag but got no response. Today I see she's listed a bunch of other items, so clearly she's seen at least the first message. It would just be nice at this point to know what her deal is, so I can get a refund and move on with my hunt!


----------



## BeenBurned

tickedoffchick said:


> Am I being unreasonable? Bought a bag more than a week ago. I don't want to get too specific but it's a style I've been coveting for a while, so when I saw a great price (though still several hundred dollars) I snapped it up, paid immediately with  a credit card (it was a buy it now) and got an email saying the seller ships within two days and a delivery window that ended yesterday. No indication of shipping, no bag, and no responses to the messages I sent asking about it, so tonight I opened a case.
> 
> The funny thing is that the seller actually lives just two towns away from me. I could have driven to her house in 15 minutes and picked it up if she'd even hinted that she's been indisposed or something. But then again maybe that's why she's not sending it, because maybe it's fake? Or do you think she's having regrets for selling it at all?
> 
> I'm starting to have a bad feeling about this transaction. Or am I just being too paranoid? The seller has 99.3 percent feedback so I felt confident but now I'm second guessing myself big-time. Ugh.


Based on her terms and lack of response, I don't blame you for being upset. A simple email would have let you know if there's a delay or if she's away, ill or otherwise unable to ship. 

You aren't going to lose your money so although it's really the bag you want, if you aren't going to get it, you WILL be made whole. 

I'm curious. What kind of history does the seller have and how is her feedback?


----------



## tickedoffchick

BeenBurned said:


> Based on her terms and lack of response, I don't blame you for being upset. A simple email would have let you know if there's a delay or if she's away, ill or otherwise unable to ship.
> 
> You aren't going to lose your money so although it's really the bag you want, if you aren't going to get it, you WILL be made whole.
> 
> I'm curious. What kind of history does the seller have and how is her feedback?


She's been on eBay for a long time and had 99.3 percent feedback, a couple said she shipped late but mostly people were saying how fast she shipped, so something is definitely up.


----------



## lcaddict

Recently, I received an email from eBay saying that an offer has been retracted. I didn't know they could do that! I thought an offer is like a bid and once offered, you can't take it back.


----------



## whateve

lcaddict said:


> Recently, I received an email from eBay saying that an offer has been retracted. I didn't know they could do that! I thought an offer is like a bid and once offered, you can't take it back.


It is actually pretty easy to do. It has happened to me. Supposedly the buyer is only supposed to do it in certain circumstances, such as when they put in $99 when they meant 99 cents, but they really can do it for any reason, as long as they don't do it very often.


----------



## soramillay

I have done it before *guilty*, but rarely, and always with an apology note explaining why I realized it was not right for me. The sellers are usually ok cos better that than a non-payer or a regret returner.


----------



## whateve

When an ebayer in another country sends you pictures, you can't view them without being able to log into the ebay for their country.

When you find something that doesn't work the way it is supposed to, there is no place to report it to ebay to get someone to fix it.


----------



## ToriChan

There is another ongoing thread that had a discussion over buying from resellers vs. women just cleaning out their closet. I'd rather post my experience here than on that since its more of a pet peeve of mine. I personally have had more bad experiences buying from ladies just selling their own bags, since they always seem to underdescribe the condition of the bag and take forever to ship. Now not that I'm expecting next day handling but if a seller advertised 2 or 3 day handling and it's been 10 days since I ordered and don't have my package or tracking number that's not so good in my book. 10 days ago I bought two bags from two different sellers that were both BIN with BO listings and I paid immediately after they accepted. And again that was almost 10 days ago... One bag was supposed to be delivered to me on this Wednesday and the other Thursday. I kindly contacted both sellers today asking for tracking info and when I could expect the bags by. I come to find out that neither had shipped my bags.  One said she tasked hubby with doing it on Monday and he has been blowing it off since hence why I haven't gotten tracking or anything yet. She offered to ship it this coming up Saturday but I told her I'd prefer a refund. The other said she went out of town and hasn't been home to mail it and isn't sure when she will be back (Okay but, why did you not communicate this with me when I paid?) She also refunded me. What's most annoying about this is both withdrew my funds from PP so even though I have been refunded they already transferred my money to their banks I have to wait longer to actually see my money back in PP. Would never give negative feedback however to either because I chalk it up to inexperience but I'm definitely going to go back to trying to avoid these sellers and only buy from those who seem to have a better grasp on what they are doing.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> There is another ongoing thread that had a discussion over buying from resellers vs. women just cleaning out their closet. I'd rather post my experience here than on that since its more of a pet peeve of mine. I personally have had more bad experiences buying from ladies just selling their own bags, since they always seem to underdescribe the condition of the bag and take forever to ship. Now not that I'm expecting next day handling but if a seller advertised 2 or 3 day handling and it's been 10 days since I ordered and don't have my package or tracking number that's not so good in my book. 10 days ago I bought two bags from two different sellers that were both BIN with BO listings and I paid immediately after they accepted. And again that was almost 10 days ago... One bag was supposed to be delivered to me on this Wednesday and the other Thursday. I kindly contacted both sellers today asking for tracking info and when I could expect the bags by. I come to find out that neither had shipped my bags.  One said she tasked hubby with doing it on Monday and he has been blowing it off since hence why I haven't gotten tracking or anything yet. She offered to ship it this coming up Saturday but I told her I'd prefer a refund. The other said she went out of town and hasn't been home to mail it and isn't sure when she will be back (Okay but, why did you not communicate this with me when I paid?) She also refunded me. What's most annoying about this is both withdrew my funds from PP so even though I have been refunded they already transferred my money to their banks I have to wait longer to actually see my money back in PP. Would never give negative feedback however to either because I chalk it up to inexperience but I'm definitely going to go back to trying to avoid these sellers and only buy from those who seem to have a better grasp on what they are doing.


It is a pet peeve of mine when sellers withdraw their funds the minute the buyer pays! I never withdraw money from paypal until I'm sure the buyer has received the item and isn't going to be returning. In the event of the refund, a buyer shouldn't have to wait for an echeck to clear.

I've had bad and good experiences with both types of sellers, but probably more of the bad experiences were with inexperienced sellers.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> It is a pet peeve of mine when sellers withdraw their funds the minute the buyer pays! I never withdraw money from paypal until I'm sure the buyer has received the item and isn't going to be returning. In the event of the refund, a buyer shouldn't have to wait for an echeck to clear.
> 
> I've had bad and good experiences with both types of sellers, but probably more of the bad experiences were with inexperienced sellers.



Exactly! Sellers should not withdraw or spend the money until they know the item has reached the buyer and they aren't returning. In both situations here neither sellers took the time to ship my items as they were supposed to but still went ahead and got to use my money for said item? Not cool.


----------



## tickedoffchick

I'm starting to wonder if there's some new scam being promoted by which "sellers" can get short term interest free loans by "selling" a higher priced item and never shipping it. Then they cross their fingers and hope they'll have the money for a refund when it gets to that point a few weeks later. I STILL haven't heard from my seller or gotten a response to the INR I filed on Wednesday, and the seller has a bunch of new listings up. Ugh.


----------



## ToriChan

tickedoffchick said:


> I'm starting to wonder if there's some new scam being promoted by which "sellers" can get short term interest free loans by "selling" a higher priced item and never shipping it. Then they cross their fingers and hope they'll have the money for a refund when it gets to that point a few weeks later. I STILL haven't heard from my seller or gotten a response to the INR I filed on Wednesday, and the seller has a bunch of new listings up. Ugh.



I have heard of this happening, I wonder if this is what happened to me in the past week since the sellers withdrew the money from PP. Almost a year ago I had one seller who kept a game of promising to ship my items and to bear with her for 3 to 4 weeks. She threw out every excuse in the book. Was sick, car broke down and couldn't go to PO, child was sick, etc. I REALLY wanted the two items off of her and I thought than since she had 1000+ feedback she was legitimate. Finally I noticed tons of negative feedback coming in from other buyers saying she was giving them excuses too. I still wonder if she had just put up listings for all these purses she owned to get quick money for whatever and not ship.


----------



## megt10

tickedoffchick said:


> I'm starting to wonder if there's some new scam being promoted by which "sellers" can get short term interest free loans by "selling" a higher priced item and never shipping it. Then they cross their fingers and hope they'll have the money for a refund when it gets to that point a few weeks later. I STILL haven't heard from my seller or gotten a response to the INR I filed on Wednesday, and the seller has a bunch of new listings up. Ugh.



I have heard of this happening. It isn't a new scam. I just don't see the point to it.


----------



## thecharmedwife

I get so tired of the "didn't have time to get to the post office this week" excuse. If you sell, you can have USPS deliver free priority boxes, you can print off the label at home, and they will even pick up your packages from your doorstep. It's so easy.


----------



## Storm702

ToriChan said:


> There is another ongoing thread that had a discussion over buying from resellers vs. women just cleaning out their closet. I'd rather post my experience here than on that since its more of a pet peeve of mine. I personally have had more bad experiences buying from ladies just selling their own bags, since they always seem to underdescribe the condition of the bag and take forever to ship. Now not that I'm expecting next day handling but if a seller advertised 2 or 3 day handling and it's been 10 days since I ordered and don't have my package or tracking number that's not so good in my book. 10 days ago I bought two bags from two different sellers that were both BIN with BO listings and I paid immediately after they accepted. And again that was almost 10 days ago... One bag was supposed to be delivered to me on this Wednesday and the other Thursday. I kindly contacted both sellers today asking for tracking info and when I could expect the bags by. I come to find out that neither had shipped my bags.  One said she tasked hubby with doing it on Monday and he has been blowing it off since hence why I haven't gotten tracking or anything yet. She offered to ship it this coming up Saturday but I told her I'd prefer a refund. The other said she went out of town and hasn't been home to mail it and isn't sure when she will be back (Okay but, why did you not communicate this with me when I paid?) She also refunded me. What's most annoying about this is both withdrew my funds from PP so even though I have been refunded they already transferred my money to their banks I have to wait longer to actually see my money back in PP. Would never give negative feedback however to either because I chalk it up to inexperience but I'm definitely going to go back to trying to avoid these sellers and only buy from those who seem to have a better grasp on what they are doing.



Are you kidding me? ! Where do these people come from? I ship ASAP because I know how it is to wait for a bag. I describe EVERY flaw because I know how picky I am about my bags. I sold a Bal bag for a suuuuuuper low price 3 days ago, and although the buyer's feedback says she's NEVER left FB for sellers, I'm still scared to transfer the money in case of complaints. I'm so sorry you have had to deal with yucky sellers on eBay, just know that all of us clearing out our closets aren't like that.


----------



## whateve

thecharmedwife said:


> I get so tired of the "didn't have time to get to the post office this week" excuse. If you sell, you can have USPS deliver free priority boxes, you can print off the label at home, and they will even pick up your packages from your doorstep. It's so easy.


Me too! I've had quite a few sellers tell me they don't have a printer so they have to go to the post office. When I first started selling, I invested in a postal scale too. Before that, I just guessed, and overpaid for postage just to be sure it was enough.


----------



## StopHammertime

whateve said:


> Me too! I've had quite a few sellers tell me they don't have a printer so they have to go to the post office. When I first started selling, I invested in a postal scale too. Before that, I just guessed, and overpaid for postage just to be sure it was enough.




I am one of those that doesn't have a printer! Wish I did, the postage is cheaper through PayPal. But I bring my butt to the post office as soon as possible after my item is sold... Before the buyer can change their mind! LOL [joke, thought I should throw that in there].


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Me too! I've had quite a few sellers tell me they don't have a printer so they have to go to the post office. When I first started selling, I invested in a postal scale too. Before that, I just guessed, and overpaid for postage just to be sure it was enough.



I did the exact same thing. I was shipping jeans at 4 pounds Yikes! I bought a scale on Ebay for 6.00 + 8.00 shipping, it paid for itself within two packages!

I'm a very newbie seller but I've shopped on Ebay for years.. My strategy is to treat my buyers exactly how I want to be treated by a seller. I ship within one day, often within a couple hours. I'm only 5 miles from the PO so I usually drop packages off the same day as ordered.

It's not rocket science- it boils down to the *Golden Rule*- Do unto others/Treat people the way you wish to be treated.  

Now for my pet peeve: I won a lovely Bal  & paid immediately. Seller shipped but when it arrived; It was tossed in a box (nekid) with the dust bag, separated from it's drawstring, tossed in as well. Bag wasn't in the dustbag- no tissue, no paper, nothing. 

I've shipped $10. items with more care.. I wrap everything with tissue, bubble wrap or packing paper.. I kind of expected a $500+ bag to be packed a little better.:wondering
Was I expecting too much?


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> I did the exact same thing. I was shipping jeans at 4 pounds Yikes! I bought a scale on Ebay for 6.00 + 8.00 shipping, it paid for itself within two packages!
> 
> I'm a very newbie seller but I've shopped on Ebay for years.. My strategy is to treat my buyers exactly how I want to be treated by a seller. I ship within one day, often within a couple hours. I'm only 5 miles from the PO so I usually drop packages off the same day as ordered.
> 
> It's not rocket science- it boils down to the *Golden Rule*- Do unto others/Treat people the way you wish to be treated.
> 
> Now for my pet peeve: I won a lovely Bal  & paid immediately. Seller shipped but when it arrived; It was tossed in a box (neekid) with the dust bag, separated from it's drawstring, tossed in as well. Bag wasn't in the dustbag- no tissue, no paper, nothing.
> 
> I've shipped $10. items with more care.. I wrap everything with tissue, bubble wrap or packing paper.. I kind of expected a $500+ bag to be packed a little better.:wondering
> Was I expecting too much?


I learned here about the secret to shipping jeans! You put them into a tyvek envelope or plastic bag, squeeze all the air out, and then put it in a flat rate envelope. Once I fit 3 pairs of Hollister jeans size 0 in one flat rate envelope.

I also pack very carefully, no matter how valuable the item is. I keep expecting my buyers to complain about the layers of paper and tape they have to dig through. I really hate when sellers just throw an item in a box. Once a seller put a lovely bag in an envelope and the strap got crimpled. The seller blamed the post office!


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I learned here about the secret to shipping jeans! You put them into a tyvek envelope of plastic bag, squeeze all the air out, and then put it in a flat rate envelope. *Once I fit 3 pairs of Hollister jeans size 0 in one flat rate envelope.*
> 
> I also pack very carefully, no matter how valuable the item is. I keep expecting my buyers to complain about the layers of paper and tape they have to dig through. I really hate when sellers just throw an item in a box. *Once a seller put a lovely bag in an envelope and the strap got crimpled. The seller blamed the post office*!



Wow! That's got to be a record. 

Ouch. Sorry about your bag's strap. Pass the ole' buck.. Everyone's/anyone's fault but mine.. *Shakes head*


----------



## Storm702

PikaboICU said:


> I did the exact same thing. I was shipping jeans at 4 pounds Yikes! I bought a scale on Ebay for 6.00 + 8.00 shipping, it paid for itself within two packages!
> 
> I'm a very newbie seller but I've shopped on Ebay for years.. My strategy is to treat my buyers exactly how I want to be treated by a seller. I ship within one day, often within a couple hours. I'm only 5 miles from the PO so I usually drop packages off the same day as ordered.
> 
> It's not rocket science- it boils down to the *Golden Rule*- Do unto others/Treat people the way you wish to be treated.
> 
> Now for my pet peeve: I won a lovely Bal  & paid immediately. Seller shipped but when it arrived; It was tossed in a box (nekid) with the dust bag, separated from it's drawstring, tossed in as well. Bag wasn't in the dustbag- no tissue, no paper, nothing.
> 
> I've shipped $10. items with more care.. I wrap everything with tissue, bubble wrap or packing paper.. I kind of expected a $500+ bag to be packed a little better.:wondering
> Was I expecting too much?



Soooooooo they didn't understand what the dustbag is used for? That's crazy!


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> Soooooooo they didn't understand what the dustbag is used for? That's crazy!



I think they knew, they just didn't care. Perhaps they were a bit miffed the bag hadn't sold for more, I don't know.
It only took me a few minutes to get the drawstring back into the dust bag- as a seller I would have done at least that much.

The bag is lovely! There was some corner & edge damage (perhaps some due to rattling around in a large empty box or perhaps not) but with leather honey & some Zelikovitz top coat, they look fabulous. So I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## thecharmedwife

PikaboICU said:


> I think they knew, they just didn't care. Perhaps they were a bit miffed the bag hadn't sold for more, I don't know.
> 
> It only took me a few minutes to get the drawstring back into the dust bag- as a seller I would have done at least that much.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is lovely! There was some corner & edge damage (perhaps some due to rattling around in a large empty box or perhaps not) but with leather honey & some Zelikovitz top coat, they look fabulous. So I guess I shouldn't complain.




I understand this so much. I bought an LV Estrela for a steal and they literally threw it in this box with the dust bag in the purse. Not sure how the box got so jacked, but this is how it came to me (label blurred for obvious reasons). Again, I have to laugh because anger is essentially a waste at this point and the bag was actually ok. [emoji23]


----------



## PikaboICU

thecharmedwife said:


> I understand this so much. I bought an LV Estrela for a steal and they literally threw it in this box with the dust bag in the purse. Not sure how the box got so jacked, but this is how it came to me (label blurred for obvious reasons). Again, I have to laugh because anger is essentially a waste at this point and the bag was actually ok. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076122



Oh my stars! 
I'm so glad the bag was ok!


----------



## whateve

thecharmedwife said:


> I understand this so much. I bought an LV Estrela for a steal and they literally threw it in this box with the dust bag in the purse. Not sure how the box got so jacked, but this is how it came to me (label blurred for obvious reasons). Again, I have to laugh because anger is essentially a waste at this point and the bag was actually ok. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076122


I've gotten a few boxes directly from Coach that look like that!


----------



## megt10

Storm702 said:


> Are you kidding me? ! Where do these people come from? I ship ASAP because I know how it is to wait for a bag. I describe EVERY flaw because I know how picky I am about my bags. I sold a Bal bag for a suuuuuuper low price 3 days ago, and although the buyer's feedback says she's NEVER left FB for sellers,* I'm still scared to transfer the money in case of complaints. I'm so sorry you have had to deal with yucky sellers on eBay, just know that all of us clearing out our closets aren't like that.*



+1. I am certainly not a reseller but when I sell anything it goes out the same day or the next morning depending on the time the item was purchased. I guarantee shipping within 1 day of payment and I have never missed that deadline. As far as transferring money to my account I don't do that either until I am sure that a buyer isn't going to return an item. However, there have been a few instances where I have purchased something and they use the funds. I wish there was a way around that, but I don't think there is. I then transfer enough money back into my account to cover any returns. Sometimes though I will get a return before the funds have cleared. As a seller, I don't have to offer returns, but I do because I want anyone who buys something from me to be happy with their purchase.


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> I did the exact same thing. I was shipping jeans at 4 pounds Yikes! I bought a scale on Ebay for 6.00 + 8.00 shipping, it paid for itself within two packages!
> 
> I'm a very newbie seller but I've shopped on Ebay for years.. *My strategy is to treat my buyers exactly how I want to be treated by a seller. *I ship within one day, often within a couple hours. I'm only 5 miles from the PO so I usually drop packages off the same day as ordered.
> 
> It's not rocket science- it boils down to the *Golden Rule*- Do unto others/Treat people the way you wish to be treated.
> 
> Now for my pet peeve: I won a lovely Bal  & paid immediately. Seller shipped but when it arrived; It was tossed in a box (nekid) with the dust bag, separated from it's drawstring, tossed in as well. Bag wasn't in the dustbag- no tissue, no paper, nothing.
> 
> I've shipped $10. items with more care.. I wrap everything with tissue, bubble wrap or packing paper.. I kind of expected a $500+ bag to be packed a little better.:wondering
> Was I expecting too much?


Exactly.

I always wrap everything with tissue paper and tape it nicely. No I don't think you were expecting too much.


thecharmedwife said:


> I understand this so much. I bought an LV Estrela for a steal and they literally threw it in this box with the dust bag in the purse. Not sure how the box got so jacked, but this is how it came to me (label blurred for obvious reasons). Again, I have to laugh because anger is essentially a waste at this point and the bag was actually ok. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076122



Yikes! I am glad that the bag was okay. I had several packages arrive from Net-a-Porter that looked just like that during the sales. I think that the problem is the box was too big and there wasn't enough padding to keep it from being crushed.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> +1. I am certainly not a reseller but when I sell anything it goes out the same day or the next morning depending on the time the item was purchased. I guarantee shipping within 1 day of payment and I have never missed that deadline. As far as transferring money to my account I don't do that either until I am sure that a buyer isn't going to return an item. However, there have been a few instances where I have purchased something and they use the funds. I wish there was a way around that, but I don't think there is. I then transfer enough money back into my account to cover any returns. Sometimes though I will get a return before the funds have cleared. As a seller, I don't have to offer returns, but I do because I want anyone who buys something from me to be happy with their purchase.


That's one of the reasons I have two paypal accounts, one for buying and one for selling. I use a credit card to fund my buying. It's an extra layer of protection.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> That's one of the reasons I have two paypal accounts, one for buying and one for selling. I use a credit card to fund my buying. It's an extra layer of protection.



I suppose that is a good idea also for accounting purposes. It never occurred to me to have 2 accounts. I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## tickedoffchick

So not only did i have to wait two weeks and escalate the case before finally getting a refund on the bag that was never shipped, but the seller of course refunded with an e-check so I have to wait until the end of the week for it to clear. 

How much do you want to bet it bounces and I have to wait even longer for PayPal to step in? 

Meanwhile, she's been on a little shopping spree with MY money. 

Why would someone (who, I found out, is a teacher!) do something like that? And not even have the grace to respond to any of my emails?


----------



## ToriChan

tickedoffchick said:


> So not only did i have to wait two weeks and escalate the case before finally getting a refund on the bag that was never shipped, but the seller of course refunded with an e-check so I have to wait until the end of the week for it to clear.
> 
> How much do you want to bet it bounces and I have to wait even longer for PayPal to step in?
> 
> Meanwhile, she's been on a little shopping spree with MY money.
> 
> Why would someone (who, I found out, is a teacher!) do something like that? And not even have the grace to respond to any of my emails?



How very weird, you never heard from the seller at all? As I remember correctly you said she had fairly good feedback.


----------



## tickedoffchick

ToriChan said:


> How very weird, you never heard from the seller at all? As I remember correctly you said she had fairly good feedback.


I know! She has one negative that I could see and a few comments about long shipping times but most of the feedback was positive. 

I wonder if she was regretting selling the bag and didn't know what to do, but even then, I don't understand why she couldn't have just explained that -- I sell on eBay too and I totally understand sometimes it's hard to let something go. Or maybe she thought she should have asked more money? I'm going to start checking to see if she re-lists.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> Some buyers are truly getting to be ridiculous.
> 
> I recently had a potential buyer who sent me 15 messages (I kid you not) in which I politely responded to each, answering every question, taking additional pictures, etc.
> 
> I then received an "offer" of less than 50% of my asking price and it was a BIN item.


 I had similar experiences.  Sometimes I think it is a ploy to get the seller invested in the sell before whamming us with a super low offer. Other times I noticed buyers ask a lot of questions about condition of the purse that's mentioned in the listing to haggle my price down to the price of similar bags in not so great condition. 


lbjdlaw said:


> +1
> I have sent videos of bags in flawless condition only to have a buyer walk away or lowball. Now, when a buyer wants a lot of specialized info, before I send a video or take 20 extra pics in different lighting, I wld like to ask if she is comfortable with my buyitnow price!


 Thanks for the tip. 
I found a link that puts me in the mind of some of the buyers I have encountered.
http://www.moneycrashers.com/successfully-negotiate-lower-prices/


----------



## ToriChan

A growing pet peeve of mine is buyers who argue about shipping costs being "too high." One buyer tonight mailed me over a mug I'm selling- saying my shipping is too high with no hello or even thanks for double checking. I noticed buyer was from CA (I live on east coast) so I mailed back saying for me to safely ship the mug from one coast to the other that was the shipping cost. There isn't a handling fee either nor am I up charging for shipping. Buyer mails back saying I should only charge 7 dollars from one coast to the other. Package would definitely go over the 2 lb limit since its a heavy mug and i need to pack securely since it could break. Buyer still insists 7 dollars max to ship. While I do understand it can get costly to ship and USPS raised their rates it's not the fault of the seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> A growing pet peeve of mine is buyers who argue about shipping costs being "too high." One buyer tonight mailed me over a mug I'm selling- saying my shipping is too high with no hello or even thanks for double checking. I noticed buyer was from CA (I live on east coast) so I mailed back saying for me to safely ship the mug from one coast to the other that was the shipping cost. There isn't a handling fee either nor am I up charging for shipping. Buyer mails back saying I should only charge 7 dollars from one coast to the other. Package would definitely go over the 2 lb limit since its a heavy mug and i need to pack securely since it could break. Buyer still insists 7 dollars max to ship. While I do understand it can get costly to ship and USPS raised their rates it's not the fault of the seller.


That buyer would have been blocked after the second message. If she didn't like your explanation, she should have found another seller. 

BBL her!


----------



## thecharmedwife

New peeve: Sellers who disclose damage to an item in the description but no photos of said damage. 

I sent a message 2 weeks before the item ended asking for pictures of the disclosed damage. Seller replied they would get back to me when they had time. The auction ended and still no pictures. They then relisted for $100 more than their original asking price and still didn't have pictures of the damage. When I inquired again on the new listing, they finally sent pictures but wouldn't honor the original price. Their loss. New LV SLGs dropped last week and it was worth the extra dough to get something new. [emoji4]


----------



## Catbird9

ToriChan said:


> A growing pet peeve of mine is buyers who argue about shipping costs being "too high." One buyer tonight mailed me over a mug I'm selling- saying my shipping is too high with no hello or even thanks for double checking. I noticed buyer was from CA (I live on east coast) so I mailed back saying for me to safely ship the mug from one coast to the other that was the shipping cost. There isn't a handling fee either nor am I up charging for shipping. Buyer mails back saying I should only charge 7 dollars from one coast to the other. Package would definitely go over the 2 lb limit since its a heavy mug and i need to pack securely since it could break. Buyer still insists 7 dollars max to ship. While I do understand it can get costly to ship and USPS raised their rates it's not the fault of the seller.



I wonder how she arrived at $7. 

Unless the mug would fit in a Small Priority Flat Rate Box ($5.25-$5.95) or a Padded Flat Rate Envelope ($5.70-$6.10), there is no way you can ship something (unless it qualifies for Media Mail) across the country for under $10.

I agree, BBL for this buyer!


----------



## Catbird9

thecharmedwife said:


> New peeve: Sellers who disclose damage to an item in the description but no photos of said damage.
> 
> I sent a message 2 weeks before the item ended asking for pictures of the disclosed damage. Seller replied they would get back to me when they had time. The auction ended and still no pictures. They then relisted for $100 more than their original asking price and still didn't have pictures of the damage. When I inquired again on the new listing, they finally sent pictures but wouldn't honor the original price. Their loss. New LV SLGs dropped last week and it was worth the extra dough to get something new. [emoji4]


----------



## quinna

My newest peeve is sellers who deliberately crop or conveniently leave corner wear on bags out of their photos, especially when they have a lot of other detailed photos.


----------



## Nikki_

When a potential buyer makes an offer and _then_ asks a plethora of questions.


----------



## juicyincouture

When an Ebay seller only has one image of the item and its not clear enough - _ -


----------



## emchhardy

When you get low ball offers on your "buy it now, best offer" listing.  And by low ball, I mean, they offer like half of what the listing price is.  It's insulting and then I'll counter with another price and then nothing from the buyer.  If you're not interested, then decline it (my counter) and move on.


----------



## Nikki_

emchhardy said:


> When you get low ball offers on your "buy it now, best offer" listing.  And by low ball, I mean, they offer like half of what the listing price is.  It's insulting and then I'll counter with another price and then nothing from the buyer.  If you're not interested, then decline it (my counter) and move on.



I once got an offer for $200 on a item that I had listed for $1200/Best Offer. 

I declined and _really_ wanted to respond with "You've got to be $hitting me."


----------



## Lubina

ToriChan said:


> A growing pet peeve of mine is buyers who argue about shipping costs being "too high." One buyer tonight mailed me over a mug I'm selling- saying my shipping is too high with no hello or even thanks for double checking. I noticed buyer was from CA (I live on east coast) so I mailed back saying for me to safely ship the mug from one coast to the other that was the shipping cost. There isn't a handling fee either nor am I up charging for shipping. Buyer mails back saying I should only charge 7 dollars from one coast to the other. Package would definitely go over the 2 lb limit since its a heavy mug and i need to pack securely since it could break. Buyer still insists 7 dollars max to ship. While I do understand it can get costly to ship and USPS raised their rates it's not the fault of the seller.


 


This! I've had buyers demand a refund on any overage because they are convinced I am profiting big time on shipping. I once refunded someone $.14. Some buyers forget that you can't just ram a fragile item in a box with no packaging or clearance and expect it to travel thousands of miles and arrive in tact.


----------



## ToriChan

Lubina said:


> This! I've had buyers demand a refund on any overage because they are convinced I am profiting big time on shipping. I once refunded someone $.14. Some buyers forget that you can't just ram a fragile item in a box with no packaging or clearance and expect it to travel thousands of miles and arrive in tact.



WOW! That's crazy. I almost always give just free shipping to avoid problems like that; but with the mug since I wasn't even selling it for much I wanted to make sure the person paid shipping to wherever they were. Thankfully, someone else purchased it today without any issues.


----------



## creighbaby

Nikki_ said:


> I once got an offer for $200 on a item that I had listed for $1200/Best Offer.
> 
> I declined and _really_ wanted to respond with "You've got to be $hitting me."




I got an offer for $11 for NIB $800 louboutins. I wanted to accept so I could cancel , but didn't want to risk a negative


----------



## Storm702

creighbaby said:


> I got an offer for $11 for NIB $800 louboutins. I wanted to accept so I could cancel , but didn't want to risk a negative



You have got to be kidding me! Then again, I was offered $80 for a Balenciaga bag.... maybe it was the same person.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

creighbaby said:


> I got an offer for $11 for NIB $800 louboutins. I wanted to accept so I could cancel , but didn't want to risk a negative


 


Storm702 said:


> You have got to be kidding me! Then again, I was offered $80 for a Balenciaga bag.... maybe it was the same person.


 Thanks for the laughs. :lolots: I see my low-ballers were upscale.  They made it into the hundreds for cheaper items.


----------



## Catbird9

Lubina said:


> This! I've had buyers demand a refund on any overage because they are convinced I am profiting big time on shipping. I once refunded someone $.14. Some buyers forget that you can't just ram a fragile item in a box with no packaging or clearance and expect it to travel thousands of miles and arrive in tact.



Some sellers forget that too. I just got a handbag the other day which someone did exactly that: stuffed it tightly into a USPS flat rate box with no bubble wrap, no tissue, nothin'. I was peeved.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Received a bag that had bounty paper towels lined on the bottom on the box, the bag placed
in the center of the box & then a couple sheets of bounty on top.. Asked the seller, why she just
didn't wrap the bag fully using the bounty & she replied she was in a rush to get the bag to me..


----------



## Lubina

> Some sellers forget that too.


 
Very true as well. Awihle back I bought a Treacy wide brim sinamay hat from Ireland. The was tossed in cardboard box, no tissue, plastic wrapping, lining, nothing! I'm amazed it arrived in one piece. 
Once we purched 3 vases from the same seller. We asked them to pack each one individually and paid extra. Nope. Each was wrapped in an old frayed hand towel jammed into a box that arrived in pieces. The seller claimed that it was impossible that it broke in transit because her husband packed and shipped for a living.


----------



## glamourous1098

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks for the laughs. :lolots: I see my low-ballers were upscale.  They made it into the hundreds for cheaper items.



I'll add to that with $80 (from a zero feedback buyer no less) for my $800 Chanel bag


----------



## JazzyMac

> Hi I sincerely apologize, but I didn't intend to purchase this item. I didn't realize the offer was an actual "sale". Please cancel my purchase. I apologize for any inconvenience.



This ^

Also a member since 2001, with 140+ feedback.


----------



## Catbird9

JazzyMac said:


> This ^
> 
> Also a member since 2001, with 140+ feedback.



I had a Seller send me a Second Chance Offer, which I accepted and paid for immediately. The next day seller cancelled the order and refunded me, no apology, no explanation, no contact at all.

This is a member since 2006 with 600+ 100% positive feedback.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

JazzyMac said:


> This ^
> 
> Also a member since 2001, with 140+ feedback.


 
What?  So, giving offers was just a game.  I sometimes thought that.


----------



## emilu

Three items I purchased from different sellers are marked "shipped" but "no tracking available".  Doesn't tracking come free with any printed from online postage?  

Why expend the effort of going to the post office or Are these sellers using stamps?!?!

While these are not big ticket items ($10-20) and frankly is a bigger risk to them than to me. But it just seems like the not smart thing to do


----------



## Catbird9

emilu said:


> Three items I purchased from different sellers are marked "shipped" but "no tracking available".  Doesn't tracking come free with any printed from online postage?
> 
> Why expend the effort of going to the post office or Are these sellers using stamps?!?!
> 
> While these are not big ticket items ($10-20) and frankly is a bigger risk to them than to me. But it just seems like the not smart thing to do



Tracking is not included on some classes of mail, it has to be purchased for an extra fee. 

Some sellers might not be able to purchase postage online because they don't have a printer, their printer is out of ink/paper, they don't have a scale to weigh items, or they're inexperienced and just don't know how to do it.

Even if the seller paid for tracking at the post office or the USPS online site, they'd have to upload the tracking number manually on eBay (or whatever selling venue). That extra step might get overlooked.


----------



## PikaboICU

emilu said:


> Three items I purchased from different sellers are marked "shipped" but "no tracking available".  Doesn't tracking come free with any printed from online postage?
> 
> Why expend the effort of going to the post office or Are these sellers using stamps?!?!
> 
> While these are not big ticket items ($10-20) and frankly is a bigger risk to them than to me. But it just seems like the not smart thing to do




Was this recently?

In the last 3-4 days there's been a terrible glitch with tracking..
The tracking info is posting wrong or not at all, causing a host of trouble for buyers & sellers on Ebay.

Please contact the sellers before filing an INR case. This specific tracking issue is NOT the sellers fault- so give them a chance to look into it for you.
The Ebay sellers forum has numerous threads about this recent issue so you could check there.

That said: if your tracking issues started prior to the last few days or if you ordered from International sellers, it may not be the glitch I'm referring to.
Also as already posted; depending upon how the seller shipped, there may not be tracking at all.

Has your delivery date passed already? If not, I wouldn't take action until after the delivery date has passed. You're covered, if the item never arrives, you have 30 days to file.


----------



## juicyincouture

When sellers leave me a note in the package that says *Please don't leave bad feedback* This is so dishonest...like no, anything wrong with the transaction should be left on their for integrity purposes. If it was bad I will say so.


----------



## emilu

Catbird9 said:


> Tracking is not included on some classes of mail, it has to be purchased for an extra fee.
> 
> Some sellers might not be able to purchase postage online because they don't have a printer, their printer is out of ink/paper, they don't have a scale to weigh items, or they're inexperienced and just don't know how to do it.
> 
> Even if the seller paid for tracking at the post office or the USPS online site, they'd have to upload the tracking number manually on eBay (or whatever selling venue). That extra step might get overlooked.




Oh I'm not planning to dock them so long as the items arrive safe and sound. I'm able to print tracking for parcel, first class and priority and none of the items are media so that class is not applicable. Not sure how else they would send. 

It just seems like they are shooting themselves in the foot and asking for trouble if their buyer is impatient. I'm not in a huge rush just curious at the uptick. That's interesting that their May be a system wide issue recently.  May explain the uptick!


----------



## emilu

PikaboICU said:


> Was this recently?
> 
> 
> 
> In the last 3-4 days there's been a terrible glitch with tracking..
> 
> The tracking info is posting wrong or not at all, causing a host of trouble for buyers & sellers on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact the sellers before filing an INR case. This specific tracking issue is NOT the sellers fault- so give them a chance to look into it for you.
> 
> The Ebay sellers forum has numerous threads about this recent issue so you could check there.
> 
> 
> 
> That said: if your tracking issues started prior to the last few days or if you ordered from International sellers, it may not be the glitch I'm referring to.
> 
> Also as already posted; depending upon how the seller shipped, there may not be tracking at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Has your delivery date passed already? If not, I wouldn't take action until after the delivery date has passed. You're covered, if the item never arrives, you have 30 days to file.




Interesting. That may explain it. I'm not it a rush for the items so I'm not planning on taking any action (unless my items are missing a week or two from now) and won't impact my feedback rating to them so long as the item is delivered. I just think they are putting themselves unnecessarily at risk! A system flaw could explain a lot.


----------



## PikaboICU

emilu said:


> Interesting. That may explain it. I'm not it a rush for the items so I'm not planning on taking any action (unless my items are missing a week or two from now) and won't impact my feedback rating to them so long as the item is delivered. I just think they are putting themselves unnecessarily at risk! A system flaw could explain a lot.




I agree. A seller that ships with no tracking is likely expecting to have a 10% loss rate due to dishonest buyers making claims.. That was in NO WAY meant toward YOU.. It's a general statement about the dishonest buyers we all know & loathe. 

Yeah- the site wide issue has MANY sellers upset. They're now expecting defects for something entirely out of their hands.
Buyers are being given expected delivery rates 3 days after purchase when the seller has a 3 day handling. Thus they will open INR cases when they shouldn't be receiving the item for at least 6 days. 
Some are getting no tracking info at all- or incorrect.

Sellers are warning others to manually upload the tracking and notify their buyers to check it on the USPS site. 
I personally purchased a $575. wallet that showed more progression yesterday than it's showing today. 

The last week has been *FRUSTRATIONS GALORE* on Ebay, with one bug after another. ullhair:

Best of luck to you! I hope your orders arrive safe & sound!


----------



## Roro

On the topic of tracking, I thought I'd share something I've been doing with international transactions.  Many buyers want items shipped by first class mail, even though that method may or may not track to the doorstep in all countries.  I have found that by entering the USPS tracking number on the tracking page of the delivery-country mail service, I'm able to see exactly where that package is even if it doesn't update on USPS.  While items I've shipped to the UK generally update on the USPS site, my most recent one did not.  However,  I could find and track the package on the Royal Mail site.  This also worked with a recent package to Norway that stopped tracking on USPS as soon as it left the US.


----------



## merrydish

That's an excellent tip, Roro! I'll be sure to use it.


----------



## JamieDG

ToriChan said:


> Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken
> 
> He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this.
> 
> What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?


You wouldn't want to buy from this person anyway...he is a NIGHTMARE!!

He bought a shirt from me like a year ago. I don't accept returns and there was nothing wrong with the shirt, he just said it didn't fit. I nicely told him to relist it, explained my return policy. This guy got HOSTILE. My page used to indicate that proceeds of my sales went towards saving for fertility treatments and he started sending me nasty messages, saying he hopes I can't have kids, etc. eBay took care of it, or so I thought. A while later, I get another customer with a different username who purchase something for under $10, throwing a huge fit for no reason. Well, I look at the PayPal info and the info is the same as the crazy guy...only he changed the 'ship to' name, hoping I wouldn't recognize his address or bizarre name calling I guess. eBay takes care of this again but this guy's not done! Like, a year after his initial purchase, he buys something from me AGAIN under yet a different username. eBay's taking care of it yet again and based on feedback he leaves for other people from various accounts he's made up, he has a lot of victims. The reason a lot of his feedback has been removed is because he calls people names and violates the malicious buying policy. He's scary crazy--BEWARE!! I can't believe he hasn't been banned.


----------



## PikaboICU

JamieDG said:


> You wouldn't want to buy from this person anyway...he is a NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> He bought a shirt from me like a year ago. I don't accept returns and there was nothing wrong with the shirt, he just said it didn't fit. I nicely told him to relist it, explained my return policy. This guy got HOSTILE. My page used to indicate that proceeds of my sales went towards saving for fertility treatments and he started sending me nasty messages, saying he hopes I can't have kids, etc. eBay took care of it, or so I thought. A while later, I get another customer with a different username who purchase something for under $10, throwing a huge fit for no reason. Well, I look at the PayPal info and the info is the same as the crazy guy...only he changed the 'ship to' name, hoping I wouldn't recognize his address or bizarre name calling I guess. eBay takes care of this again but this guy's not done! Like, a year after his initial purchase, he buys something from me AGAIN under yet a different username. eBay's taking care of it yet again and based on feedback he leaves for other people from various accounts he's made up, he has a lot of victims. The reason a lot of his feedback has been removed is because he calls people names and violates the malicious buying policy. He's scary crazy--BEWARE!! I can't believe he hasn't been banned.





HOLY MOLY!
That reads like a nightmare! 
Thank you & ToriChan BOTH! I added this name to my BBL.

His policy is just plain silly and will cause him more harm than good!
I'm a BUYER 80% and a SELLER about 20%
I don't intentionally buy items for resale, however, if I buy an item and don't like the color, it doesn't fit etc... rather than attempt to return it (even when a seller has a return policy) I just list it & resell it myself. Most of the time, I LOSE money on doing that, VERY rarely have I ever made a profit in the end. 
With Ebay's fees, PP fees etc.. it's not easy to buy on Ebay & resell for a profit. I just resold a pair of jeans I bought there for $89.99 and I accepted an offer of $40.00 DOPE! I knew I was losing $$  but whatever- 
Most sellers appreciate a buyer like that- I've had several tell me they "love buyers like me." 

This guy is NOT intelligent. He sounds extremely controlling & difficult. Frankly, I don't care who buys my items as long as I get the price I want & they don't try to scam me in some way, I'm thrilled.


----------



## ToriChan

JamieDG said:


> You wouldn't want to buy from this person anyway...he is a NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> He bought a shirt from me like a year ago. I don't accept returns and there was nothing wrong with the shirt, he just said it didn't fit. I nicely told him to relist it, explained my return policy. This guy got HOSTILE. My page used to indicate that proceeds of my sales went towards saving for fertility treatments and he started sending me nasty messages, saying he hopes I can't have kids, etc. eBay took care of it, or so I thought. A while later, I get another customer with a different username who purchase something for under $10, throwing a huge fit for no reason. Well, I look at the PayPal info and the info is the same as the crazy guy...only he changed the 'ship to' name, hoping I wouldn't recognize his address or bizarre name calling I guess. eBay takes care of this again but this guy's not done! Like, a year after his initial purchase, he buys something from me AGAIN under yet a different username. eBay's taking care of it yet again and based on feedback he leaves for other people from various accounts he's made up, he has a lot of victims. The reason a lot of his feedback has been removed is because he calls people names and violates the malicious buying policy. He's scary crazy--BEWARE!! I can't believe he hasn't been banned.



I'm so sorry he has harassed you like that.  EBay should block him just for the nasty comments he said to you. Completely uncalled for and without class. I am surprised he hasn't gotten the ax yet because of all the policy violations his feed back is riddled with, but maybe eBay is turning the other way since he seems to sell a good amount? Disappointing nonetheless as eBay needs to protect buyers and sellers in the community from such unwarranted harassment.


----------



## PikaboICU

ToriChan said:


> I'm so sorry he has harassed you like that.  EBay should block him just for the nasty comments he said to you. Completely uncalled for and without class. I am surprised he hasn't gotten the ax yet because of all the policy violations his feed back is riddled with, but maybe eBay is turning the other way since he seems to sell a good amount? Disappointing nonetheless as eBay needs to protect buyers and sellers in the community from such unwarranted harassment.



I 100% AGREE!

I can't believe he's still allowed to sell there.
His replies to FB are appalling.. I posted about this on the Ebay forum but they said, it's up to the buyers to whom he's posted that stuff, to report & get him booted.

That's REALLY bad and IMHO that's the type of thing that gives Ebay a bad rep.


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> HOLY MOLY!
> That reads like a nightmare!
> Thank you & ToriChan BOTH! I added this name to my BBL.
> 
> His policy is just plain silly and will cause him more harm than good!
> I'm a BUYER 80% and a SELLER about 20%
> I don't intentionally buy items for resale, however, if I buy an item and don't like the color, it doesn't fit etc... rather than attempt to return it (even when a seller has a return policy) I just list it & resell it myself. Most of the time, I LOSE money on doing that, VERY rarely have I ever made a profit in the end.
> With Ebay's fees, PP fees etc.. it's not easy to buy on Ebay & resell for a profit. I just resold a pair of jeans I bought there for $89.99 and I accepted an offer of $40.00 DOPE! I knew I was losing $$  but whatever-
> Most sellers appreciate a buyer like that- I've had several tell me they "love buyers like me."
> 
> This guy is NOT intelligent. He sounds extremely controlling & difficult. *Frankly, I don't care who buys my items as long as I get the price I want & they don't try to scam me in some way, I'm thrilled. :smile*1:



Me too. This guy is a nut. OMG.


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> I 100% AGREE!
> 
> I can't believe he's still allowed to sell there.
> His replies to FB are appalling.. I posted about this on the Ebay forum but they said, it's up to the buyers to whom he's posted that stuff, to report & get him booted.
> 
> *That's REALLY bad and IMHO that's the type of thing that gives Ebay a bad rep.*



So true among many things that eBay just doesn't get right anymore. I started selling last year on eBay when I had way too much stuff. I sold 300+ items in 6 months and seriously the most stressful time ever. I still have stuff listed, but I haven't listed anything new since last year. I am looking at other venues to declutter my closet. Between buyers that offer less than 1/2 of what I am asking which is already 70% off retail to the ridiculously inconsistent eBay policies.


----------



## PikaboICU

megt10 said:


> So true among many things that eBay just doesn't get right anymore. I started selling last year on eBay when I had way too much stuff. I sold 300+ items in 6 months and seriously the most stressful time ever. I still have stuff listed, but I haven't listed anything new since last year. I am looking at other venues to declutter my closet. Between buyers that offer less than 1/2 of what I am asking which is already 70% off retail to the ridiculously inconsistent eBay policies.



I completely agree. Ebay was once a wonderful way for buyer & seller to connect but it's become a place where sellers are not protected and huge businesses dwarf the "little guy" right out of the market.

I'm kind of the opposite; I've been a buyer on Ebay since 07 and just recently started selling. Clearing out my house (_former_ shop-a-holic) and liquidating my mom's house (who was also a shop-a-holic)
I haven't even begun to list her stuff yet as it's higher end (fox coats, antiques & such) and I'm already nervous. 

It's sad.. Ebay used to be the "go to place" but it's becoming the "place you don't want to go to."

BTW Meg; Your photo is STUNNING! You always have the best photos! 
You have some fantabulous style lady!


----------



## JamieDG

The first time this guy maliciously purchased from me/harassed me, I ended up contacting his local police department and you know what the detective told me? This guy lives states away, he's probably just a big talker behind his computer screen. Harmless! 

BUT know what's really scary? eBay makes it pretty difficult to keep track of feedback and correspondence older than 90 days. So, I had to think about it...does this guy just write down the usernames of people he wants to get revenge on and then wait it out a while until he thinks we've forgotten his name and address?? He purchased something from me for $10 and a year later he's still trying to ruin my life?! This is the THIRD username I've caught him with (and reported to eBay!) yet all of his accounts are still active?!?! This guy has my name, e-mail address, and home address. Harmless. Pffff. More like PSYCHO.

ToriChan, I think you're right. He makes a lot of money for eBay and I'm small potatoes compared to this guy. eBay isn't the only way to sell your stuff online anymore so luckily I've found other avenues for clearing out my closet and I've yet to be harassed!

Just be careful everyone! No one wants a shirtless bandit showing up at their front door!


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Not sure if this is breaking any rules posting this link, but I probably accidentally found one of the most obnoxious eBay sellers- http://www.ebay.com/usr/bruisedbutneverbroken
> 
> He clearly states he will ONLY sell to buyers, no users who also sell (either professionally or casually trying to clean the house out of junk) and will cancel bids. I mean WTH? 0_o Even if I was just a buyer, I would be extremely off put by this.
> 
> What I don't understand why so many comments have been removed by ebay? Did they violate TOS?


Wow! bruisedbutneverbroken is nasty!!

Nasty sellers with ridiculous rules tick me off and if they have something reportable, I will report it.

sooooooooooo, this fake LV that he sold was reported even though it sold in June! Maybe ebay will look at his history if they remove the listing. 

I'm not an LV expert, but this is so bad! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## PikaboICU

Way to go BeenBurned! 

Geeze, I've never even looked at LV and even I can tell that's not authentic.


*@ JAMIEDG*
I feel so bad for you Jamie...I wish there was more I could do to help you get that guy banned.
I posted about this on Ebay's sellers forum (no specifics about your situation) just about this seller in general but they said there's nothing to be done from a 3rd party side. 

I'm very sorry for you. Do take heart that most of these creeps are keyboard warriors and would never have the nerve to meet you face to face.. Not all but most..


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! bruisedbutneverbroken is nasty!!
> 
> Nasty sellers with ridiculous rules tick me off and if they have something reportable, I will report it.
> 
> sooooooooooo, this fake LV that he sold was reported even though it sold in June! Maybe ebay will look at his history if they remove the listing.
> 
> I'm not an LV expert, but this is so bad!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



"Don't be a chump and pay retail!"

 Rather be a "chump" and pay retail than give someone money for a fake. But yes that is a really bad fake you don't even need to be a LV expert to know that. Just some casual looking at other LVs for sale would tell you that a date code never has that many numbers.


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> I completely agree. Ebay was once a wonderful way for buyer & seller to connect but it's become a place where sellers are not protected and huge businesses dwarf the "little guy" right out of the market.
> 
> I'm kind of the opposite; I've been a buyer on Ebay since 07 and just recently started selling. Clearing out my house (_former_ shop-a-holic) and liquidating my mom's house (who was also a shop-a-holic)
> I haven't even begun to list her stuff yet as it's higher end (fox coats, antiques & such) and I'm already nervous.
> 
> It's sad.. Ebay used to be the "go to place" but it's becoming the "place you don't want to go to."
> 
> BTW Meg; Your photo is STUNNING! You always have the best photos!
> You have some fantabulous style lady!



Aww, thank you so much. That is so kind of you to say. 
I just started selling last year as well and have seen it all in a very short time. The icing on the cake for me was when I got a defect because the buyer of a pair of shoes that I sent out arrived the next day with signature confirmation she never went to the post office to pick them up. She filed an item not received I refunded her money and finally a month later the shoes were returned to me with a note that they had been sitting at the post office all that time. Getting a defect for something that I had no control over was ridiculous.


----------



## megt10

ToriChan said:


> "Don't be a chump and pay retail!"
> 
> Rather be a "chump" and pay retail than give someone money for a fake. But yes that is a really bad fake you don't even need to be a LV expert to know that. Just some casual looking at other LVs for sale would tell you that a date code never has that many numbers.



Yep, and to see he is a top rated plus seller is an insult to good honest sellers.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! bruisedbutneverbroken is nasty!!
> 
> Nasty sellers with ridiculous rules tick me off and if they have something reportable, I will report it.
> 
> sooooooooooo, this fake LV that he sold was reported even though it sold in June! Maybe ebay will look at his history if they remove the listing.
> 
> I'm not an LV expert, but this is so bad!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


And it's been removed!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> And it's been removed!



WooHoo!!

Way to go!!  :urock:   And he's :busted


----------



## Saraja

I hate when people don't answer your questions, for feel bothered by them. I always try to ask questions when bidding or purchasing on email. I will not give my business to "shady," rude and unkind people no matter how much I want the item or at what price.


----------



## Storm702

JamieDG said:


> You wouldn't want to buy from this person anyway...he is a NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> He bought a shirt from me like a year ago. I don't accept returns and there was nothing wrong with the shirt, he just said it didn't fit. I nicely told him to relist it, explained my return policy. This guy got HOSTILE. My page used to indicate that proceeds of my sales went towards saving for fertility treatments and he started sending me nasty messages, saying he hopes I can't have kids, etc. eBay took care of it, or so I thought. A while later, I get another customer with a different username who purchase something for under $10, throwing a huge fit for no reason. Well, I look at the PayPal info and the info is the same as the crazy guy...only he changed the 'ship to' name, hoping I wouldn't recognize his address or bizarre name calling I guess. eBay takes care of this again but this guy's not done! Like, a year after his initial purchase, he buys something from me AGAIN under yet a different username. eBay's taking care of it yet again and based on feedback he leaves for other people from various accounts he's made up, he has a lot of victims. The reason a lot of his feedback has been removed is because he calls people names and violates the malicious buying policy. He's scary crazy--BEWARE!! I can't believe he hasn't been banned.



Dude looks like a scumbag! Seriously, who chooses a pic like that for their ebay ID? What a dork. Karma will come for him, I'm sure.


----------



## ToriChan

Saraja said:


> I hate when people don't answer your questions, for feel bothered by them. I always try to ask questions when bidding or purchasing on email. I will not give my business to "shady," rude and unkind people no matter how much I want the item or at what price.



I always answer questions unless if the question is if I would take an extremely low ball price or if they are rude about my price (one of my last posts was about a woman who kept arguing about my ship price and I BBL'ed and ignored her further messages.) Even if the question has already been answered in the description I still answer in a polite manner. I had a woman last week who I messaged back and forth with extra photos and other questions. She ended up buying and got the bag and is very happy with it. I'd personally like buyers to ask questions if they need something clarified.


----------



## PikaboICU

JamieDG said:


> You wouldn't want to buy from this person anyway...he is a NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> He bought a shirt from me like a year ago. I don't accept returns and there was nothing wrong with the shirt, he just said it didn't fit. I nicely told him to relist it, explained my return policy. This guy got HOSTILE. My page used to indicate that proceeds of my sales went towards saving for fertility treatments and he started sending me nasty messages, saying he hopes I can't have kids, etc. eBay took care of it, or so I thought. A while later, I get another customer with a different username who purchase something for under $10, throwing a huge fit for no reason. Well, I look at the PayPal info and the info is the same as the crazy guy...only he changed the 'ship to' name, hoping I wouldn't recognize his address or bizarre name calling I guess. eBay takes care of this again but this guy's not done! Like, a year after his initial purchase, he buys something from me AGAIN under yet a different username. eBay's taking care of it yet again and based on feedback he leaves for other people from various accounts he's made up, he has a lot of victims. The reason a lot of his feedback has been removed is because he calls people names and violates the malicious buying policy. He's scary crazy--BEWARE!! I can't believe he hasn't been banned.




Jamie
You might really enjoy reading through the Ebay topic I posted about this guy on the Ebay Seller's Board.
After the horrible abuse he bestowed upon you, this might give you a little satisfaction. At least it's a chance to see  what others "think" of this sub-human jerk.

http://community.ebay.com/t5/Selling/How-On-Earth-Is-This-Person-Still-Selling-Here/m-p/24341036#U24341036


----------



## JamieDG

PikaboICU said:


> Jamie
> You might really enjoy reading through the Ebay topic I posted about this guy on the Ebay Seller's Board.
> After the horrible abuse he bestowed upon you, this might give you a little satisfaction. At least it's a chance to see  what others "think" of this sub-human jerk.
> 
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Selling/How-On-Earth-Is-This-Person-Still-Selling-Here/m-p/24341036#U24341036



WOW!!! I wasn't even sure I could post anything on the forum...I only came across this site when I Googled his username to see if I could find any other complaints against him. WOW. WOW. WOW.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *JamieDG*                               You wouldn't want to buy from this person anyway...he is a NIGHTMARE!!

He bought a shirt from me like a year ago. I don't accept returns and  there was nothing wrong with the shirt, he just said it didn't fit. I  nicely told him to relist it, explained my return policy. This guy got  HOSTILE. My page used to indicate that proceeds of my sales went towards  saving for fertility treatments and he started sending me nasty  messages, saying he hopes I can't have kids, etc. eBay  took care of it, or so I thought. A while later, I get another customer  with a different username who purchase something for under $10,  throwing a huge fit for no reason. Well, I look at the PayPal info and  the info is the same as the crazy guy...only he changed the 'ship to'  name, hoping I wouldn't recognize his address or bizarre name calling I  guess. eBay takes care of this again but this guy's not done! Like, a  year after his initial purchase, he buys something from me AGAIN under  yet a different username. eBay's taking care of it yet again and based  on feedback he leaves for other people from various accounts he's made  up, he has a lot of victims. The reason a lot of his feedback has been  removed is because he calls people names and violates the malicious  buying policy. He's scary crazy--BEWARE!! I can't believe he hasn't been  banned.     



ToriChan said:


> I'm so sorry he has harassed you like that.  EBay should block him just for the nasty comments he said to you. Completely uncalled for and without class. I am surprised he hasn't gotten the ax yet because of all the policy violations his feed back is riddled with, but maybe eBay is turning the other way since he seems to sell a good amount? Disappointing nonetheless as eBay needs to protect buyers and sellers in the community from such unwarranted harassment.





PikaboICU said:


> HOLY MOLY!
> That reads like a nightmare!
> Thank you & ToriChan BOTH! I added this name to my BBL.
> 
> His policy is just plain silly and will cause him more harm than good!
> I'm a BUYER 80% and a SELLER about 20%
> I don't intentionally buy items for resale, however, if I buy an item and don't like the color, it doesn't fit etc... rather than attempt to return it (even when a seller has a return policy) I just list it & resell it myself. Most of the time, I LOSE money on doing that, VERY rarely have I ever made a profit in the end.
> With Ebay's fees, PP fees etc.. it's not easy to buy on Ebay & resell for a profit. I just resold a pair of jeans I bought there for $89.99 and I accepted an offer of $40.00 DOPE! I knew I was losing $$  but whatever-
> Most sellers appreciate a buyer like that- I've had several tell me they "love buyers like me."
> 
> This guy is NOT intelligent. He sounds extremely controlling & difficult. Frankly, I don't care who buys my items as long as I get the price I want & they don't try to scam me in some way, I'm thrilled.



Although you can't post on the ebay boards with the seller's IDs, please post the other IDs here!


----------



## whateve

Ebay is now recommending the selling prices of my items that didn't sell. I don't care what they think my items are worth. I know a lot more about my products than they do.


----------



## ToriChan

whateve said:


> Ebay is now recommending the selling prices of my items that didn't sell. I don't care what they think my items are worth. I know a lot more about my products than they do.



When did they start doing that? I know when I go to list they recommend a price but not after the fact.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> When did they start doing that? I know when I go to list they recommend a price but not after the fact.


They sent me emails after my items ended telling me to relist at a lower price, and in my unsold items, it says "*Sell Tip: *We recommend lowering your price and accepting Best Offers. Similar items that successfully sold were priced between $58.00-$90.00. Edit and relist it"


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Ebay is now recommending the selling prices of my items that didn't sell. I don't care what they think my items are worth. I know a lot more about my products than they do.


I agree.  Sellers choose prices for different reasons.  Sometimes some sellers have cheap prices for quick sell and not bag's worth.  Of course EBay don't care about sellers losing money; EBay just wants things sold.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> They sent me emails after my items ended telling me to relist at a lower price, and in my unsold items, it says "*Sell Tip: *We recommend lowering your price and accepting Best Offers. Similar items that successfully sold were priced between $58.00-$90.00. Edit and relist it"




I had a few items that needed relisting this week too and I got the same lame recommendations, in my emails.

Somebody needs to tell Ebay that their computer is not as qualified as *we* are to price our items. They should know there are MANY factors that go into pricing-  For example I know a specific pair of jeans that sell for $40-50 more in the XL length. Tall skinny gals WANT that jean. LOL 

I agree the new "we recommend" price cuts letter are annoying!


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Ebay is now recommending the selling prices of my items that didn't sell. I don't care what they think my items are worth. I know a lot more about my products than they do.



I'm getting the same from eBay. Their recommended selling prices are more insulting than some of the lowball offers that I've received.


----------



## ToriChan

I totally jinxed myself this morning.  I thought to myself that over the past 3 and half months how lucky I have been to not deal with any returns or PITA buyers. All of my buyers have been great, left great feedback and have even sent me messages after the fact thanking for quick shipping and a great bag. Later today I got a message from someone who bought a bag a week and a half ago and requested a return because to her the pictures made the bag look way more spacious than it was- and claims its difficult to even get her wallet out of the bag (mind you, the length of the bag is a good 13".) I didn't feel like telling her to try and sell it herself as I did provide accurate dimensions as she was very adamant about being misled about the size of the bag through my photos. Oh well. I feel slightly taken advantage of since I do want buyers to be happy and like their purchases but I'm not going to bother disputing with the buyer and and I'm also going to be paying return shipping just so she is happy.  Hopefully she is truthful and hasn't used the bag and I'll be getting my same bag back.


----------



## Storm702

ToriChan said:


> I totally jinxed myself this morning.  I thought to myself that over the past 3 and half months how lucky I have been to not deal with any returns or PITA buyers. All of my buyers have been great, left great feedback and have even sent me messages after the fact thanking for quick shipping and a great bag. Later today I got a message from someone who bought a bag a week and a half ago and requested a return because to her the pictures made the bag look way more spacious than it was- and claims its difficult to even get her wallet out of the bag (mind you, the length of the bag is a good 13".) I didn't feel like telling her to try and sell it herself as I did provide accurate dimensions as she was very adamant about being misled about the size of the bag through my photos. Oh well. I feel slightly taken advantage of since I do want buyers to be happy and like their purchases but I'm not going to bother disputing with the buyer and and I'm also going to be paying return shipping just so she is happy.  Hopefully she is truthful and hasn't used the bag and I'll be getting my same bag back.



How long have they had the bag? Did you say that you accept returns?


----------



## ToriChan

Storm702 said:


> How long have they had the bag? Did you say that you accept returns?



No I don't accept returns- I am only accepting the return as the buyer came across being really upset over the size and seemed like someone even if I told her no she would give negative feedback/escalate with eBay. I really don't want negative feedback over the issue because no matter if I provided proper dimensions to the buyer she would still win a claim with eBay just because it's more in the buyers favor.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> No I don't accept returns- I am only accepting the return as the buyer came across being really upset over the size and seemed like someone even if I told her no she would give negative feedback/escalate with eBay. I really don't want negative feedback over the issue because no matter if I provided proper dimensions to the buyer she would still win a claim with eBay just because it's more in the buyers favor.


You are aware that she still can ding your stars or feedback, though, right?


----------



## Storm702

ToriChan said:


> No I don't accept returns- I am only accepting the return as the buyer came across being really upset over the size and seemed like someone even if I told her no she would give negative feedback/escalate with eBay. I really don't want negative feedback over the issue because no matter if I provided proper dimensions to the buyer she would still win a claim with eBay just because it's more in the buyers favor.



I understand that you are trying to make your customer happy. But how long has she had the bag? If she purchased your item knowing you don't accept returns, then it was her responsibility to check the measurements and ask questions prior to bidding or buying. It's not fair that you will have to come out of pocket twice for shipping to over accomodate a buyer that isn't reciprocating. I would tell her she has to pay return shipping.


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> You are aware that she still can ding your stars or feedback, though, right?



Yes- but I feel since I am working with her she hopefully won't leave negative feedback. She also didn't open a case but contacted me via email. I think it's more buyers remorse if anything and said thank you for working with her and making the process very hassle free.


----------



## ToriChan

Storm702 said:


> I understand that you are trying to make your customer happy. But how long has she had the bag? If she purchased your item knowing you don't accept returns, then it was her responsibility to check the measurements and ask questions prior to bidding or buying. It's not fair that you will have to come out of pocket twice for shipping to over accomodate a buyer that isn't reciprocating. I would tell her she has to pay return shipping.



I shipped the bag out over a week and a half ago w/ Sig confirmation and she didn't get the bag redelivered to her until this Saturday (didn't realize this until just now when I checked tracking.) So she had the bag for about a day before she contacted me. And even though I feel I accurately described the item with correct photos and dimensions the buyer can still appeal to eBay and I'll probably be forced to return anyway. It sucks that's what eBay has come to in terms of seller protection but I feel better giving her a label to send it back and being done with it and then putting her on my BBL.


----------



## Storm702

ToriChan said:


> I shipped the bag out over a week and a half ago w/ Sig confirmation and she didn't get the bag redelivered to her until this Saturday (didn't realize this until just now when I checked tracking.) So she had the bag for about a day before she contacted me. And even though I feel I accurately described the item with correct photos and dimensions the buyer can still appeal to eBay and I'll probably be forced to return anyway. It sucks that's what eBay has come to in terms of seller protection but I feel better giving her a label to send it back and being done with it and then putting her on my BBL.



I understand. You're a good person. Better luck on your future sales! I'm wondering if garage sales may be the way to go nowadays LOL.


----------



## thecharmedwife

ToriChan said:


> No I don't accept returns- I am only accepting the return as the buyer came across being really upset over the size and seemed like someone even if I told her no she would give negative feedback/escalate with eBay. I really don't want negative feedback over the issue because no matter if I provided proper dimensions to the buyer she would still win a claim with eBay just because it's more in the buyers favor.




You are such a great seller for trying to work it out. In my experience, eBay has always sided with the seller. I got scammed a week ago - seller sent empty envelope to a vacant home across town - and because the zip code aligned with mine and the tracking number showed delivered, they ruled in her favor. Basically if they see the seller did their job, eBay has the seller's back.


----------



## ToriChan

I must really have done something to get bad luck LOL. 

I got a message from a buyer this morning from a buyer who bought a Vera Bradley Duffle Bag for $30 in mid June and got the item *45 days ago*. She has already left positive feedback- saying she loves the item and thanks for fast shipping. 

Then today she mails me this:

"Would it be possible to return this item? It is not serving its purpose. It's too big and has no organization in it. I would appreciate your accepting this return. Please advise. "

Would eBay back me up if this buyer trys to force a return? I really don't want to be pushed over on this one since it literally has been 45 Days since she has had it and also she could have used it.


----------



## fancypantsmom

ToriChan said:


> I must really have done something to get bad luck LOL.
> 
> I got a message from a buyer this morning from a buyer who bought a Vera Bradley Duffle Bag for $30 in mid June and got the item *45 days ago*. She has already left positive feedback- saying she loves the item and thanks for fast shipping.
> 
> Then today she mails me this:
> 
> "Would it be possible to return this item? It is not serving its purpose. It's too big and has no organization in it. I would appreciate your accepting this return. Please advise. "
> 
> Would eBay back me up if this buyer trys to force a return? I really don't want to be pushed over on this one since it literally has been 45 Days since she has had it and also she could have used it.



unfortunately there is no such thing as not accepting returns. a buyer can claim item not as described and they are protected.. But not usually after this time. And it sounds like she's admitting she used it.  However she's not saying not as described. 

Always make sure you check feedback left for others. To see if there any signs that they do this sort of thing often. I know everyone likes to receive these messages before eBay gets involved.. however sometimes, not involving eBay is also a sign that they rent items. It is to your benefit to call eBay and get their opinion. I would never accept the return 45 days later. absolutely not. I accept returns for any reason so I would take the first bag back however if she says it's item not as described I would fight  that. Because that harms your account. I would accept the return as buyer changed mind only. Because that's what's happening here your item was described with measurements. The vera Bradley bag I would message the buyer and say it's outside of your return window you cannot accept a return . offer her a discount on a future item. But always check that feedback left for others and the feedback they have received. although a feedback percentage for a buyer is always 100% some sellers will mention that the buyer was misusing returns. If you end up calling eBay on this, report them first using report button.  you have a couple of paragraphs to describe everything and then call them. I usually do it the next day. This has always always worked for me in situations like this


----------



## ToriChan

fancypantsmom said:


> unfortunately there is no such thing as not accepting returns. a buyer can claim item not as described and they are protected.. But not usually after this time. And it sounds like she's admitting she used it.  However she's not saying not as described.
> 
> Always make sure you check feedback left for others. To see if there any signs that they do this sort of thing often. I know everyone likes to receive these messages before eBay gets involved.. however sometimes, not involving eBay is also a sign that they rent items. It is to your benefit to call eBay and get their opinion. I would never accept the return 45 days later. absolutely not. I accept returns for any reason so I would take the first bag back however if she says it's item not as described I would fight  that. Because that harms your account. I would accept the return as buyer changed mind only. Because that's what's happening here your item was described with measurements. The vera Bradley bag I would message the buyer and say it's outside of your return window you cannot accept a return . offer her a discount on a future item. But always check that feedback left for others and the feedback they have received. although a feedback percentage for a buyer is always 100% some sellers will mention that the buyer was misusing returns. If you end up calling eBay on this, report them first using report button.  you have a couple of paragraphs to describe everything and then call them. I usually do it the next day. This has always always worked for me in situations like this



I called eBay and they said I am protected as it is clear this is buyers remorse as she said it just didn't fit her needs anymore but previously left positive  feedback stating she loved the item. Its also over the time limit for her to even request a return.  What's silly is this person also sells on eBay so there is no excuse to even say she can't list it herself!  Very frustrating. Makes me wonder if she wants to swap out another one she just bought at the outlet since the pattern has been clearanced. I did message her back saying she can use my photos and description if she chooses to relist. Hopefully she won't keep pressing the issue.


----------



## fancypantsmom

Also check if she possibly bought it in the first place to resell. You can check her completed listings to see if she attempted that. Sometimes a buyer will buy something hoping to flip for a profit and if they were not able to do that, try to get the original investment back from the original seller. Very shady practice. Unfortunately some sellers are so scared that they refund right away


----------



## fancypantsmom

Congrats on your outcome


----------



## Catbird9

ToriChan said:


> I called eBay and they said I am protected as it is clear this is buyers remorse as she said it just didn't fit her needs anymore but previously left positive  feedback stating she loved the item. Its also over the time limit for her to even request a return.  What's silly is this person also sells on eBay so there is no excuse to even say she can't list it herself!  Very frustrating. Makes me wonder if she wants to swap out another one she just bought at the outlet since the pattern has been clearanced. I did message her back saying she can use my photos and description if she chooses to relist. Hopefully she won't keep pressing the issue.



I'm glad it turned out in your favor.


----------



## ToriChan

Catbird9 said:


> I'm glad it turned out in your favor.



Thanks! Glad eBay has my back in this.


----------



## ToriChan

fancypantsmom said:


> Congrats on your outcome



Thanks. Definitely buyers remorse is an eBay pet peeve of mine but shocked that someone would try to return 45 days after.


----------



## PikaboICU

ToriChan said:


> Thanks. Definitely buyers remorse is an eBay pet peeve of mine but shocked that someone would try to return 45 days after.




I'm so glad Ebay sided with you on this!

Many big chain stores don't even allow returns for "money back" at 45 days! They might give store credit..
Seriously, if Ebay started forcing returns after 45 days!! We would all be doomed! There would be no surviving that. 

As a buyer I want to be protected but if I can't figure out I'm displeased enough to return within a week- there's a problem. When I make a purchase, I pretty much know a day or two after I receive it- if it's what I wanted..
I likely wouldn't return it anyway. I would just list & resell it myself. 

As a seller, I also want to be protected. True SNAD is one thing (that's on me) but "_changed their mind want to return_", buyers need to work that out within the usual two week return window.


----------



## ToriChan

Does anyone else run across listings where the seller is displaying the item as it is currently in use? Like wallets still stuffed with cards, cash, receipts in all pictures? When I see listings like this it just makes me think that until I buy they will be continuing to use the item


----------



## Storm702

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone else run across listings where the seller is displaying the item as it is currently in use? Like wallets still stuffed with cards, cash, receipts in all pictures? When I see listings like this it just makes me think that until I buy they will be continuing to use the item



This^


----------



## chicinthecity777

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone else run across listings where the seller is displaying the item as it is currently in use? Like wallets still stuffed with cards, cash, receipts in all pictures? When I see listings like this it just makes me think that until I buy they will be continuing to use the item



That's really bad!


----------



## Catbird9

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone else run across listings where the seller is displaying the item as it is currently in use? Like wallets still stuffed with cards, cash, receipts in all pictures? When I see listings like this it just makes me think that until I buy they will be continuing to use the item



Definitely a turn-off. 

I feel the same about clothes and handbags that are modeled by some random person (or the seller, in a "selfie").  I don't need to see someone in bare feet or their pajamas (I have seen it!) modeling my next handbag. So many sellers discourage buyers with their pictures.


----------



## ToriChan

Catbird9 said:


> Definitely a turn-off.
> 
> I feel the same about clothes and handbags that are modeled by some random person (or the seller, in a "selfie").  I don't need to see someone in bare feet or their pajamas (I have seen it!) modeling my next handbag. So many sellers discourage buyers with their pictures.



On that note when sellers take pics modeling in a mirror you can see what there room looks like and could be trashed or messy. If my room is messy I don't want a pic of it on the internet LOL!


----------



## quinna

Tired of seeing stolen stock photos that sellers watermark as their own. Heaven forbid someone should steal your already stolen listing photo.


----------



## thecharmedwife

quinna said:


> Tired of seeing stolen stock photos that sellers watermark as their own. Heaven forbid someone should steal your already stolen listing photo.




^ THIS. I now have to watermark EVERY photo I post anywhere with my high-end bags because the replica-vultures love coming here/blogs/social media, etc. to steal our personal photos for their listings.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

On Bonanza I saw a scammer steal another person's pictures.  I first contacted the seller because I thought they forgot an extra zero for their price.  The scammer tried to sell the bag to me by saying the purse was selling really cheap for a quick sale to pay off hospital bills. I questioned the seller's motive and realized I had seen the pictures before on EBay.  I contacted the EBay seller, but she chose not to do anything about it. The seller was disappointed because nothing really could stop their actions.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone else run across listings where the seller is displaying the item as it is currently in use? Like wallets still stuffed with cards, cash, receipts in all pictures? When I see listings like this it just makes me think that until I buy they will be continuing to use the item


I don't like when they show an item that appears to still be used, but in sellers' defense, is it possible that they're trying to show how much it holds? 

I sold some large coin purses and in order to show the scale (since most coin purses aren't large enough to hold a credit card), I showed it with a gas card in it.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Does anyone else run across listings where the seller is displaying the item as it is currently in use? Like wallets still stuffed with cards, cash, receipts in all pictures? When I see listings like this it just makes me think that until I buy they will be continuing to use the item


I bought a wallet in a thrift store that had in it several rewards cards, student ID and a driver's license attachment form.


Catbird9 said:


> Definitely a turn-off.
> 
> I feel the same about clothes and handbags that are modeled by some random person (or the seller, in a "selfie").  I don't need to see someone in bare feet or their pajamas (I have seen it!) modeling my next handbag. So many sellers discourage buyers with their pictures.


One thing I can't stand is when someone is modeling a shoulder bag wearing a tank top. I can't stomach the thought of the top of that bag brushing against their bare armpit.

I can't stand seeing shoes I might buy on someone's foot.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I bought a wallet in a thrift store that had in it several rewards cards, student ID and a driver's license attachment form.
> 
> One thing I can't stand is when someone is modeling a shoulder bag wearing a tank top. I can't stomach the thought of the top of that bag brushing against their bare armpit.
> 
> I can't stand seeing shoes I might buy on someone's foot.



^ Me too.

Speaking of armpits, I saw a woman carrying a clutch-type wallet under her arm. It's summertime, of course, and she's wearing a tank top. Wallet is nestled right up inside her armpit. Definitely turned me off EVER buying a used clutch wallet, anywhere.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol at all of the people not liking pics of items in use on pics. If the item is used what do you think they did with it before the pics? 

Most people asks question likes can you show what or how much it holds so they post pics in order to avoid having to send out a ton of individual pics. 

One reason I don't buy used is because I don't want something anyone else has used because they may very well be nasty.


----------



## ToriChan

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol at all of the people not liking pics of items in use on pics. If the item is used what do you think they did with it before the pics?
> 
> Most people asks question likes can you show what or how much it holds so they post pics in order to avoid having to send out a ton of individual pics.
> 
> One reason I don't buy used is because I don't want something anyone else has used because they may very well be nasty.



It's one thing to model an item or try to show size comparison but I don't understand why a seller would show an item (using my example of the wallet) with all their cards and receipts and trash in it. Just makes me feel like after they list the item they are still will be using it until someone buys it, and in that time condition might change.


----------



## whateve

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol at all of the people not liking pics of items in use on pics. If the item is used what do you think they did with it before the pics?
> 
> Most people asks question likes can you show what or how much it holds so they post pics in order to avoid having to send out a ton of individual pics.
> 
> One reason I don't buy used is because I don't want something anyone else has used because they may very well be nasty.


I like to think that it just sat in their closet, unused, until the day they decided to sell it! 

Every purse I buy gets cleaned thoroughly before I let my stuff anywhere near it. Vintage Coach actually ends up in soapy water in the sink. When I'm done with it, I know it's clean!

Very few people ask me how much a bag holds. I provide measurements so they can figure it out. 

Occasionally I'll ask if I can fit a full sized wallet inside a bag, or if I can wear it on my shoulder. I don't need to see a picture of it on someone's shoulder - just tell me the shoulder drop. I don't need to see credit cards inside a wallet - I already know that if there are credit card pockets, I can use it for credit cards. I want to see how the wallet looks without those credit cards. Maybe they are covering up ink marks. Maybe the pockets are stretched out.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I like to think that it just sat in their closet, unused, until the day they decided to sell it!


That's what I do.  I don't mind pre-owned bags if I can find a seller like me.  I like to buy from other bag collectors. I can usually get an idea how a person took care of their purse by how they took their pictures and the condition of the bag.  I love to see all aspects of the purse empty.  A picture to show what can fit inside can be an asset to selling for me.  Images of them modeling the purse does not bother me, it's not underwear , because more than likely they played with the purse at home and definitely the store.


----------



## misskris03

Catbird9 said:


> ^ Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of armpits, I saw a woman carrying a clutch-type wallet under her arm. It's summertime, of course, and she's wearing a tank top. Wallet is nestled right up inside her armpit. Definitely turned me off EVER buying a used clutch wallet, anywhere.




Ugh. I'd never thought of this. I'll bet that sorry sight will be burned into your retinas forever. [emoji33]


----------



## Catbird9

misskris03 said:


> Ugh. I'd never thought of this. I'll bet that sorry sight will be burned into your retinas forever. [emoji33]



Yep.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That's what I do.  I don't mind pre-owned bags if I can find a seller like me.  I like to buy from other bag collectors. I can usually get an idea how a person took care of their purse by how they took their pictures and the condition of the bag.  I love to see all aspects of the purse empty.  A picture to show what can fit inside can be an asset to selling for me.  Images of them modeling the purse does not bother me, it's not underwear , because more than likely they played with the purse at home and definitely the store.




Exactly. Lol yea I wouldn't buy those underwear.

I still don't see why showing items (not trash obviously) in a used bag/wallet is a pet peeve. Unless I totally don't understand what used means [emoji23]. 

I guess out of sight, out of mind works for some. My first thoughts are always "what the heck has this person done with this item.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Catbird9 said:


> ^ Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of armpits, I saw a woman carrying a clutch-type wallet under her arm. It's summertime, of course, and she's wearing a tank top. Wallet is nestled right up inside her armpit. Definitely turned me off EVER buying a used clutch wallet, anywhere.




I see people doing this all the time. Let's not forget those that don't have much space between the bag and arms due to size! Eek


----------



## NANI1972

I can get your item for x amount but it's sold out so I want you to sell me your item for that price.

SMDH at these kinds of buyers. Why do they think I can price match like wal-mart?!


----------



## lbjdlaw

NANI1972 said:


> I can get your item for x amount but it's sold out so I want you to sell me your item for that price.
> 
> SMDH at these kinds of buyers. Why do they think I can price match like wal-mart?!




+1 sooooo annoying


----------



## SweetDaisy05

NANI1972 said:


> I can get your item for x amount but it's sold out so I want you to sell me your item for that price.
> 
> SMDH at these kinds of buyers. Why do they think I can price match like wal-mart?!


 Thanks for the laugh.  The price demanding buyers makes selling never boring.  I would love to say how about you be grateful you found one and buy it. I know I know we have to be cordial.   Wait a minute, demanding buyers usual are never satisfied never mind straight to my BBL.


----------



## serenityneow

New to this forum and thread, so apologies if some of these have been covered . . .

As a seller:

1.  Non-paying high bidders.  I'm shocked at how common this is--what in the world are they thinking?  

2.  Ebay's requirement that a Buy it Now Price be 30% higher than a starting auction price.  Why?   

2.  Potential buyers who don't read the listings, e.g., asking if I'll accept a return when the listing plainly says I won't or asking for the bag's measurements, when they are clearly stated in the listing (usually multiple times).

3.  Lowball offers (but I ALWAYS politely respond--see below).  And any offers on auction listings with no BIN option (again, though, I always politely respond).  

4.  Sob stories, e.g, this is my dream bag but I'm on a fixed income etc.  I spent many years without money, and I didn't contemplate buying a Fendi or YSL, much less trying to get a deal on one with sympathy.

As a buyer:

1.  Liars.  I once received a "NWT" Balenciaga bag with obvious wear and an old movie stub in the zip pocket.  Ha!  At least it was good evidence for my return request (I easily won that dispute).  

2.  Haughty/indignant/unreasonable/unresponsive sellers with BIN/Make an Offer listings.  I never make offers on auction listings, but do on BIN listings, especially when the item has been listed for a while and the price is plainly too high.  Sellers who do not respond at all, or respond indignantly, drive me nuts.  It's really not personal.

3.  Sellers who don't know what they are selling when the style is relatively well-known, e.g., calling a Gucci Soho a Gucci 1973 or a Balenciaga Velo a Balenciaga Town.  I know that sometimes the misrepresentations are intentional (see No. 1, Liars) or designed to turn the item up in searches for the more popular style, but sometimes the sellers really don't have a clue.  Of course, this sometimes means the seller has undervalued the item . . .  Sigh, moral dilemma . . .is there a thread on this?  .


----------



## whateve

serenityneow said:


> New to this forum and thread, so apologies if some of these have been covered . . .
> 
> As a seller:
> 
> 1.  Non-paying high bidders.  I'm shocked at how common this is--what in the world are they thinking?
> 
> 2.  Ebay's requirement that a Buy it Now Price be 30% higher than a starting auction price.  Why?
> 
> 2.  Potential buyers who don't read the listings, e.g., asking if I'll accept a return when the listing plainly says I won't or asking for the bag's measurements, when they are clearly stated in the listing (usually multiple times).
> 
> 3.  Lowball offers (but I ALWAYS politely respond--see below).  And any offers on auction listings with no BIN option (again, though, I always politely respond).
> 
> 4.  Sob stories, e.g, this is my dream bag but I'm on a fixed income etc.  I spent many years without money, and I didn't contemplate buying a Fendi or YSL, much less trying to get a deal on one with sympathy.
> 
> As a buyer:
> 
> 1.  Liars.  I once received a "NWT" Balenciaga bag with obvious wear and an old movie stub in the zip pocket.  Ha!  At least it was good evidence for my return request (I easily won that dispute).
> 
> 2.  Haughty/indignant/unreasonable/unresponsive sellers with BIN/Make an Offer listings.  I never make offers on auction listings, but do on BIN listings, especially when the item has been listed for a while and the price is plainly too high.  Sellers who do not respond at all, or respond indignantly, drive me nuts.  It's really not personal.
> 
> 3.  Sellers who don't know what they are selling when the style is relatively well-known, e.g., calling a Gucci Soho a Gucci 1973 or a Balenciaga Velo a Balenciaga Town.  I know that sometimes the misrepresentations are intentional (see No. 1, Liars) or designed to turn the item up in searches for the more popular style, but sometimes the sellers really don't have a clue.  Of course, this sometimes means the seller has undervalued the item . . .  Sigh, moral dilemma . . .is there a thread on this?  .


The rules for buy it now prices relative to the auction starting price are always changing. I hate being subject to ebay's experiments. Once I listed a watch starting at 99 cents with a BIN around $300. After the first bid, the BIN went away! It cost me a lot since I had a buyer who would have been interested in the BIN price and the auction ended not anywhere close to that! 

Once I received an NWT bags with feminine products in the pockets! Another time the pocket of the NWT bag was glued shut by something gross, possibly melted candy. Someone on tpf got a new bag with a human tooth inside.


----------



## lbjdlaw

whateve said:


> The rules for buy it now prices relative to the auction starting price are always changing. I hate being subject to ebay's experiments. Once I listed a watch starting at 99 cents with a BIN around $300. After the first bid, the BIN went away! It cost me a lot since I had a buyer who would have been interested in the BIN price and the auction ended not anywhere close to that!
> 
> Once I received an NWT bags with feminine products in the pockets! Another time the pocket of the NWT bag was glued shut by something gross, possibly melted candy. Someone on tpf got a new bag with a human tooth inside.




I know it's not funny to the buyer suffering injustice but  I'm LOL'ing on the "NWT" items [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Black Elite

serenityneow said:


> 2.  Haughty/indignant/unreasonable/unresponsive sellers with BIN/Make an Offer listings.  I never make offers on auction listings, but do on BIN listings, especially when the item has been listed for a while and the price is plainly too high.  Sellers who do not respond at all, or respond indignantly, drive me nuts.  It's really not personal.



Totally with you on this one. I also hate when I make a reasonable offer to the seller and they completely ignore it. I made an offer on an item back in probably February. The seller ignored it and the item got relisted half a dozen times. Now, her BIN price is exactly what I offered in Feb and she messaged me asking if I was still interested. Humph!


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> The rules for buy it now prices relative to the auction starting price are always changing. I hate being subject to ebay's experiments. Once I listed a watch starting at 99 cents with a BIN around $300. After the first bid, the BIN went away! It cost me a lot since I had a buyer who would have been interested in the BIN price and the auction ended not anywhere close to that!
> 
> Once I received an NWT bags with feminine products in the pockets! Another time the pocket of the NWT bag was glued shut by something gross, possibly melted candy. Someone on tpf got a new bag with a human tooth inside.



I hope that TPFer was reimbursed by the tooth fairy


----------



## Storm702

Black Elite said:


> Totally with you on this one. I also hate when I make a reasonable offer to the seller and they completely ignore it. I made an offer on an item back in probably February. The seller ignored it and the item got relisted half a dozen times. Now, her BIN price is exactly what I offered in Feb and she messaged me asking if I was still interested. Humph!



The same thing happened to me! As a seller, if I get an offer that's decent, I usually accept. As a buyer, I get ignored until they see their item is priced too high. Ugh


----------



## serenityneow

whateve said:


> The rules for buy it now prices relative to the auction starting price are always changing. I hate being subject to ebay's experiments. Once I listed a watch starting at 99 cents with a BIN around $300. After the first bid, the BIN went away! It cost me a lot since I had a buyer who would have been interested in the BIN price and the auction ended not anywhere close to that!
> 
> Once I received an NWT bags with feminine products in the pockets! Another time the pocket of the NWT bag was glued shut by something gross, possibly melted candy. Someone on tpf got a new bag with a human tooth inside.


Feminine products?!?!  A human tooth?!?!?!?!  OMG, and I thought my movie stub was bad.  Holy cow some people are dumb.  Perhaps they considered it a free gift with purchase .


----------



## Storm702

serenityneow said:


> Feminine products?!?!  A human tooth?!?!?!?!  OMG, and I thought my movie stub was bad.  Holy cow some people are dumb.  Perhaps they considered it a free gift with purchase .



Times must be tough if the Tooth Fairy is selling her bags!


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Tired of seeing stolen stock photos that sellers watermark as their own. Heaven forbid someone should steal your already stolen listing photo.


Like this seller? Not only does dimplesdiscounts steal stock photos but she has the nerve to state "DO NOT COPY" on them!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...om=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...G-F68562-38-/131584754543?hash=item1ea310036f


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> Like this seller? Not only does dimplesdiscounts steal stock photos but she has the nerve to state "DO NOT COPY" on them!
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...om=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach&_sacat=0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...G-F68562-38-/131584754543?hash=item1ea310036f



Hahahaha! In her defense, she just stole the entire pictures. They already had "Do not copy" on them from the other seller. :sly: Pure laziness and dishonesty!


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> Hahahaha! In her defense, she just stole the entire pictures. They already had "Do not copy" on them from the other seller. :sly: Pure laziness and dishonesty!


No, she watermarked them herself. The pictures are Coach's stock images. (She put her store name on them rather than the ebay ID. Her store is boou-tique wholesale.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> No, she watermarked them herself. The pictures are Coach's stock images.



Ohhhh I thought she stole them from another seller since it said "Booutique" on them. My bad


----------



## Pessie

My pet peeve is buyers who start asking questions after having won the auction.......its only happened a few times but its always a bad sign in my experience


I received a bag from a reseller which was described as in mint condition and having been carried only once - the flap was slaked in thick brown oily makeup from (what was clearly regular) handling ugh!  when I complained she continued to insist it had only been carried once, bombarding me with emails to that effect.  So untruthful and irritating at the same time.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Ok...new one for me...had a best offer, accepted yesterday, buyer has yet to pay, went to send an invoice and they are NARU but they still have items for sale???  What do I do now?  How can this buyer be NARU but still be selling??


----------



## divantraining1

I love this thread!!! You guys are dead on. Lol!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I had a potential buyer contact me about a few items I listed for BIN (some with BF some not). They want to do a face to face transaction (off eBay). They ask:

1) All fees of eBay and PP should be reduced from my price
2) give them additional discount on the price after I deduct amount of 1) and
3) they don't know when they will be coming to my city therefore they can't say for sure when we can transact in person

4) all items have good number of watchers already

Please, put me in your shoes, why would I want to do this transaction with you? OK I get it I won't be hit by a return but what is in there for me apart from that? I don't sell on eBay for a living but I am not a charity either.


----------



## mster425

I'm sure this has been posted a hundred times but:

sellers who ship handbags in envelopes.  They keep doing it.  PLEASE, stop. It makes me ragey

Listing says USPS Priority mail, I pay some astronomical amount for shipping, and they ship it ground. There are rules, dude.


----------



## Catbird9

debbiesdaughter said:


> Ok...new one for me...had a best offer, accepted yesterday, buyer has yet to pay, went to send an invoice and they are NARU but they still have items for sale???  What do I do now?  How can this buyer be NARU but still be selling??



I don't know but someone on this thread might:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...r-thread-ebay-and-bonanza-etc-646884-349.html


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had a potential buyer contact me about a few items I listed for BIN (some with BF some not). They want to do a face to face transaction (off eBay). They ask:
> 
> 1) All fees of eBay and PP should be reduced from my price
> 2) give them additional discount on the price after I deduct amount of 1) and
> 3) they don't know when they will be coming to my city therefore they can't say for sure when we can transact in person
> 
> 4) all items have good number of watchers already
> 
> Please, put me in your shoes, why would I want to do this transaction with you? OK I get it I won't be hit by a return but what is in there for me apart from that? I don't sell on eBay for a living but I am not a charity either.


I don't think I'd even respond or if so, with a simple "no thank you." But before sending the "no thank you note," I'd BBL! You know that once you'd meet, she'd want even more concessions!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think I'd even respond or if so, with a simple "no thank you." But before sending the "no thank you note," I'd BBL! You know that once you'd meet, she'd want even more concessions!



I know, right? I don't have guarantee they will even show up! Anyway, one of the items they are interested have been sold at full asking price via BIN this morning by someone else. So that's that!


----------



## whateve

mster425 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted a hundred times but:
> 
> sellers who ship handbags in envelopes.  They keep doing it.  PLEASE, stop. It makes me ragey
> 
> Listing says USPS Priority mail, I pay some astronomical amount for shipping, and they ship it ground. There are rules, dude.


This annoys me to no end!

I also hate it when a seller lists a keychain for $15, then charges $10 for shipping! For something that cheap and lightweight, they can ship it first class.


----------



## tbbbjb

I don't know if this has been mentioned several times already.  But, I cannot stand it when buyer puts in a best  offer and they automatically get accepted and then don't pay in a timely manner or they email you that they'll pay you in 10 days when I clearly state that you have 2 days to pay!   Ugh,  I am just fuming thinking about this.  Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyer asks question about BIN item, I answered, but the buyer continues to "watch" the BIN item instead of purchasing it directly. Makes me think the buyer is actually a reseller. If this listing expires and this buyer complains, I'm going to add him/her to my block list. I am so tired of these watchers watching BIN listings and not make a purchase. Make up your mind already!


----------



## ToriChan

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks question about BIN item, I answered, but the buyer continues to "watch" the BIN item instead of purchasing it directly. Makes me think the buyer is actually a reseller. If this listing expires and this buyer complains, I'm going to add him/her to my block list. I am so tired of these watchers watching BIN listings and not make a purchase. Make up your mind already!



Just curious but what is weird about this? Sometimes I ask questions or add things to my watch list because I am still contemplating the item along with other possible purchases. Was it something the buyer asked in the question that made you feel like they plan to resell or may be a PITA?


----------



## Catbird9

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks question about BIN item, I answered, but the buyer continues to "watch" the BIN item instead of purchasing it directly. Makes me think the buyer is actually a reseller. If this listing expires and this buyer complains, I'm going to add him/her to my block list. I am so tired of these watchers watching BIN listings and not make a purchase. Make up your mind already!



Sounds like you're peeved that somebody asked a question and then didn't buy. Or that people might buy and resell. Or that people watch and don't buy.  Or all of the above? 



As far as reselling, if your item is underpriced enough that someone can resell it for a profit, they will very likely buy it now. They won't add it to their watch list and watch it get picked off by another reseller! 

As far as an item not selling but having multiple watchers, consider lowering your price. Even a small discount may get one undecided watcher off the fence.


----------



## BeenBurned

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks question about BIN item, I answered, but the buyer continues to "watch" the BIN item instead of purchasing it directly. Makes me think the buyer is actually a reseller. If this listing expires and this buyer complains, I'm going to add him/her to my block list. I am so tired of these watchers watching BIN listings and not make a purchase. Make up your mind already!


Sometimes buyers ask questions just to test the responsiveness of sellers. 

Keep in mind that you're a stranger to whom they're sending money (if they buy). Your promptness and tone in answering questions can give them insight into the type of person you are. 

I hope I never get blocked by sellers to whom I've sent questions! Honestly, there are a lot of legitimate complaints to b!tch about but I don't think this is one of them.

ETA: As to resellers, I'm selling my item for the price I want. I don't care what the buyer does with it after I've been paid what I wanted to be paid for it. If a reseller thinks my price is low enough that they can make a profit on the flip, why should I have an issue with that?


----------



## Storm702

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks question about BIN item, I answered, but the buyer continues to "watch" the BIN item instead of purchasing it directly. Makes me think the buyer is actually a reseller. If this listing expires and this buyer complains, I'm going to add him/her to my block list. I am so tired of these watchers watching BIN listings and not make a purchase. Make up your mind already!



I have a tendency to watch items I'm interested to be sure I'm making the right choice for me- which usually means going through alllll the info on here! I have had numerous listings that have had over 20 watchers and one bid- or maybe none. It's like taking several shirts into a dressing room- just because you saw it and liked it doesn't necessarily mean you're obligated to buy it or that its right for you. Be patient, the right buyer will come along!


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes buyers ask questions just to test the responsiveness of sellers.
> 
> Keep in mind that you're a stranger to whom they're sending money (if they buy). Your promptness and tone in answering questions can give them insight into the type of person you are.
> 
> I hope I never get blocked by sellers to whom I've sent questions! Honestly, there are a lot of legitimate complaints to b!tch about but I don't think this is one of them.



Yes! I won't buy an item if the seller is rude. I asked a seller about the hardware color ans she replied "Look at the pics." Well, obviously I DID look at the pics and was still confused, that's why I asked! So I just clicked "unwatch" and went about my day. I always ask questions about an item I  want- I work hard for my money, and if I'm spending it on a pre-loved bag, I want to know exactly what I'm getting!


----------



## PikaboICU

Catbird9 said:


> Sounds like you're peeved that somebody asked a question and then didn't buy. Or that people might buy and resell. Or that people watch and don't buy.  Or all of the above?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as reselling, if your item is underpriced enough that someone can resell it for a profit, they will very likely buy it now. They won't add it to their watch list and watch it get picked off by another reseller!
> 
> As far as an item not selling but having multiple watchers, consider lowering your price. Even a small discount may get one undecided watcher off the fence.





BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes buyers ask questions just to test the responsiveness of sellers.
> 
> Keep in mind that you're a stranger to whom they're sending money (if they buy). Your promptness and tone in answering questions can give them insight into the type of person you are.
> 
> I hope I never get blocked by sellers to whom I've sent questions! Honestly, there are a lot of legitimate complaints to b!tch about but I don't think this is one of them.
> 
> ETA: As to resellers, I'm selling my item for the price I want. I don't care what the buyer does with it after I've been paid what I wanted to be paid for it. If a reseller thinks my price is low enough that they can make a profit on the flip, why should I have an issue with that?





All of the above. ^^^

And:

I buy a LOT, sell a little.. What can I say.. I'm a shop-a-holic,  Anyway...
I often put things on my watch list and wait for Ebay to have a 4 x Ebay Bucks deal or the seller to offer a small discount (as posted above) is also an incentive.

If it's a high priced item, I might need to sell something or wait for payday whatever to be able to afford it.

Paypal offers good "no interest" incentives on my PP credit account-
And so on and so forth...
Perhaps as posted above, it's like going into a dressing room, taking multiples to try.. I put items in my watch list and then keep looking to make sure I'm getting the best deal.. Price, condition etc...

I have no issue with potential buyers adding my stuff to their WL and/or asking questions. I'm more than happy to answer their Q's even IF they're posted in the listing. 
Because;
Above all I am a salesperson! I have something to sell and I want the buyer to buy MY item rather than buy it from somebody else.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> Sounds like you're peeved that somebody asked a question and then didn't buy. Or that people might buy and resell. Or that people watch and don't buy.  Or all of the above?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as reselling, if your item is underpriced enough that someone can resell it for a profit, they will very likely buy it now. They won't add it to their watch list and watch it get picked off by another reseller!
> 
> *As far as an item not selling but having multiple watchers, consider lowering your price. Even a small discount may get one undecided watcher off the fence.
> *



It all depends on how desperate I want to sale, most of the time I am not desperate therefore I don't lower my price. I wait patiently for the right buyer.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

anthrosphere said:


> Buyer asks question about BIN item, I answered, but the buyer continues to "watch" the BIN item instead of purchasing it directly. Makes me think the buyer is actually a reseller. If this listing expires and this buyer complains, I'm going to add him/her to my block list. I am so tired of these watchers watching BIN listings and not make a purchase. Make up your mind already!


I understand you.  I felt similar emotions when I first started selling on EBay.  You are just frustrated; I get it.  My experience taught me that selling on EBay is like selling at a flea market even though I see myself as upscale . On EBay I found many buyers ask questions for different reasons. I met people who just wanted to tell me my purse was pretty to scammers, hagglers, and of course interested buyers.  I quickly learned not to put expectations on inquires. The good thing is inquires tell us people desirer our item or how to improve our listing.  Like you I have met buyers who wanted to buy cheap and not fair, so they continued to just watch.  I have read that an EBay CEO said that they court buyers who have more time than money so please remember that. My main vent on EBay is low-ballers; however, I have decided to expect them and to set my own terms.  I will quickly forget them the instant I read what's my lowest, yeah.  I wish you luck on selling on EBay and maybe you might want to take a short break and sell at another time.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I understand you.  I felt similar emotions when I first started selling on EBay.  You are just frustrated; I get it.  My experience taught me that selling on EBay is like selling at a flea market even though I see myself as upscale . On EBay I found many buyers ask questions for different reasons. I met people who just wanted to tell me my purse was pretty to scammers, hagglers, and of course interested buyers.  I quickly learned not to put expectations on inquires. The good thing is inquires tell us people desirer our item or how to improve our listing.  Like you I have met buyers who wanted to buy cheap and not fair, so they continued to just watch.  I have read that an EBay CEO said that they court buyers who have more time than money so please remember that. My main vent on EBay is low-ballers; however, I have decided to expect them and to set my own terms.  I will quickly forget them the instant I read what's my lowest, yeah.  I wish you luck on selling on EBay and maybe you might want to take a short break and sell at another time.


I figure an inquiry means someone wants my item. The more inquiries, the closer I am to selling it. The more watchers, the more likely it will sell. I had an item that had a bunch of watchers and tons of inquiries asking me to lower my price. I stubbornly refused. After several weeks of it sitting there, I listed it at auction with the starting price the same as my original BIN price. There were several bidders and I sold it for much more than my original asking price. All those potential buyers who thought I had overpriced my item were wrong and they missed out. Sometimes the best thing a seller can do is be patient. As DH says, everything sells eventually.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I figure an inquiry means someone wants my item. The more inquiries, the closer I am to selling it. The more watchers, the more likely it will sell. I had an item that had a bunch of watchers and tons of inquiries asking me to lower my price. I stubbornly refused. After several weeks of it sitting there, I listed it at auction with the starting price the same as my original BIN price. There were several bidders and I sold it for much more than my original asking price. All those potential buyers who thought I had overpriced my item were wrong and they missed out. Sometimes the best thing a seller can do is be patient. As DH says, everything sells eventually.


 I am new to selling handbags. Thanks for sharing your story. I will use it as my inspiration because I am going to sell the same bag again. I hope to have similar success.  I will share my story to encourage others like you.  Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I figure an inquiry means someone wants my item. The more inquiries, the closer I am to selling it. The more watchers, the more likely it will sell. I had an item that had a bunch of watchers and tons of inquiries asking me to lower my price. I stubbornly refused. After several weeks of it sitting there, I listed it at auction with the starting price the same as my original BIN price. There were several bidders and I sold it for much more than my original asking price. All those potential buyers who thought I had overpriced my item were wrong and they missed out. Sometimes the best thing a seller can do is be patient. As DH says, everything sells eventually.



Thanks for sharing your story which gives us hope! I have learned the biggest virtue of selling on eBay is patience.


----------



## lbjdlaw

Storm702 said:


> Yes! I won't buy an item if the seller is rude. I asked a seller about the hardware color ans she replied "Look at the pics." Well, obviously I DID look at the pics and was still confused, that's why I asked! So I just clicked "unwatch" and went about my day. I always ask questions about an item I  want- I work hard for my money, and if I'm spending it on a pre-loved bag, I want to know exactly what I'm getting!




That's a good point!  I realized that sometimes the pics don't accurately depict the color of the hardware (gold vs silver) and it might be a good idea to include the color of the hardware in the title or description [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lbjdlaw

BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes buyers ask questions just to test the responsiveness of sellers.
> 
> Keep in mind that you're a stranger to whom they're sending money (if they buy). Your promptness and tone in answering questions can give them insight into the type of person you are.
> 
> I hope I never get blocked by sellers to whom I've sent questions! Honestly, there are a lot of legitimate complaints to b!tch about but I don't think this is one of them.
> 
> ETA: As to resellers, I'm selling my item for the price I want. I don't care what the buyer does with it after I've been paid what I wanted to be paid for it. If a reseller thinks my price is low enough that they can make a profit on the flip, why should I have an issue with that?




I agree 100%!  If I can get rid of my items from my overflowing closet quickly for my asking price, and if the buyer wants to resell at a higher price, then more power to  the buyer. I noticed a few of my buyers did resell my items and I seriously think that's great if they want to take that risk. I'm just happy I sold mine in the first place [emoji16]


----------



## whateve

lbjdlaw said:


> I agree 100%!  If I can get rid of my items from my overflowing closet quickly for my asking price, and if the buyer wants to resell at a higher price, then more power to  the buyer. I noticed a few of my buyers did resell my items and I seriously think that's great if they want to take that risk. I'm just happy I sold mine in the first place [emoji16]


Once I listed a vintage Coach that was new with tags. It just sat there and I kept lowering the price. Finally a reseller bought it for $50. She immediately relisted it and sold it for $100. I was mad, but at myself, not the reseller. I just wasn't patient enough.

A long time ago, I told DH I could make money buying bags at the outlet and selling them on ebay. We bought 3 or 4 to test my theory. They were hard to sell. There were just too many other people doing the same thing. Someone offered me a price that would allow me to break even on one bag, and I accepted. I actually made a profit of $3. She relisted it at auction and it sold for about half of what she paid me!


----------



## kateincali

i'm forever confused by sellers who take a photo of an item shown on their monitor, upload it, and then use that in their listing

save the image? screenshot it? why are you taking photos of your screen in 2015?!


----------



## StopHammertime

I posted one of my LV's buy it now for $350 or BO - Which is already a very low price. Got an offer today for $100. Seriously? I laughed. My friend told me I should counteroffer at $375... Hehehe


----------



## Alexa5

Speaking of prices and inquiries...  a while back I had inquired if this seller would sell a bag for $30 less than what they were asking.  I was okay with no, but thought I would ask as I wouldn't have been interested in the bag at the current price given the high shipping charges as well.  They come back with a quick no thank you.  Guess what, months later, they have reduced the price many times and it is now $30 lower than what I offered them.  Now I am sure they wish they would have said "yes".   It is fun watching auctions like these...


----------



## chicinthecity777

faith_ann said:


> i'm forever confused by sellers who take a photo of an item shown on their monitor, upload it, and then use that in their listing
> 
> save the image? screenshot it? why are you taking photos of your screen in 2015?!



 Is this listing selling a emm..herself???


----------



## kateincali

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Is this listing selling a emm..herself???



what, you can't tell that the photo is so clearly advertising socks? is that not what your eyes are drawn to? i don't understand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

faith_ann said:


> what, you can't tell that the photo is so clearly advertising socks? is that not what your eyes are drawn to? i don't understand...



socks? what socks? You mean used socks?  Actually I started to think the listing is catered for those with emm... "used sock fetish" ... IFYKWIM....


----------



## Nikki_

As a seller~

When you have an item listed that you know will eventually sell (item has a plethora of watchers) and you have that one potential buyer that messages you with an offer. You politely decline stating that you're not accepting offers at the moment and they continue to message you with even more offers. 

After receiving 4 or 5 messages with offers, you decide to block them and then receive yet another message from them stating they were going to buy the item you have listed at the current price and demanding to know why they're blocked.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> As a seller~
> 
> When you have an item listed that you know will eventually sell (item has a plethora of watchers) and you have that one potential buyer that messages you with an offer. You politely decline stating that you're not accepting offers at the moment and they continue to message you with even more offers.
> 
> After receiving 4 or 5 messages with offers, you decide to block them and then receive yet another message from them stating they were going to buy the item you have listed at the current price and demanding to know why they're blocked.


 Oh, boy!  I dislike when buyers give repeatedly unwarranted offers especially the same prices hoping to wear the seller down.  They are determined like we are determined to get the price we want.


----------



## BomberGal

Buyers that send an offer, hours after you list the item, for less than 25% the total asking price AND demand free shipping.

Buyers that ask, hours after you list an item, whats your lowest price.

People these days do not know how to haggle sensibly. :/


----------



## JustAgUrL

BomberGal said:


> Buyers that send an offer, hours after you list the item, for less than 25% the total asking price AND demand free shipping.
> 
> Buyers that ask, hours after you list an item, whats your lowest price.
> 
> People these days do not know how to haggle sensibly. :/




I have been making offers to sellers who come back with the FUNNIEST 
counter offers. 

a pair of Crocs sandals... she listed them for $35....
I sent an offer for $30.... 

her counter offer was $34.... 

why even use Best Offer for ONE dollar off?


----------



## JustAgUrL

last month I bought a Copper Bowl listed as  Willaims Sonoma Made in France... $37... plus $15 shipping... 
It was not that big, and had a few dents... it was a reasonable price... 

The bowl arrives.... It is NOT Williams Sonoma, and it was made in Korea. UUgghhhh!!!!


----------



## BomberGal

JustAgUrL said:


> I have been making offers to sellers who come back with the FUNNIEST
> counter offers.
> 
> a pair of Crocs sandals... she listed them for $35....
> I sent an offer for $30....
> 
> her counter offer was $34....
> 
> why even use Best Offer for ONE dollar off?



I've noticed a lot of sellers do that on ebay. I've even had offers declined that were less than a dollar off the total (they had declined an offer a few dollars off, just enough to cover shipping basically, so I was curious.)

The items I've been receiving absurd offers on though, aren't on ebay and don't have "or best offer" options on them. I have no problem with people taking a chance and making an offer or asking if price is firm... But ridiculously low offers, especially the same day its listed (let alone hours after listing) or asking questions like "what is your lowest price?" just makes me not want to deal with them at all.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

JustAgUrL said:


> I have been making offers to sellers who come back with the FUNNIEST
> counter offers.
> 
> a pair of Crocs sandals... she listed them for $35....
> I sent an offer for $30....
> 
> her counter offer was $34....
> 
> why even use Best Offer for ONE dollar off?


 When I first tried best offer, I was hoping for buyers like you.  I would have taken offers similar to yours in a heartbeat.


----------



## JustAgUrL

SweetDaisy05 said:


> When I first tried best offer, I was hoping for buyers like you.  I would have taken offers similar to yours in a heartbeat.




Thank you... myself as well... BUT, more and more sellers are doing this, it is quite strange...


----------



## JustAgUrL

BomberGal said:


> I've noticed a lot of sellers do that on ebay. I've even had offers declined that were less than a dollar off the total (they had declined an offer a few dollars off, just enough to cover shipping basically, so I was curious.)
> 
> The items I've been receiving absurd offers on though, aren't on ebay and don't have "or best offer" options on them. I have no problem with people taking a chance and making an offer or asking if price is firm... But ridiculously low offers, especially the same day its listed (let alone hours after listing) or asking questions like "what is your lowest price?" just makes me not want to deal with them at all.





Yeah, Buyers are getting MORE and more annoying... I hate that 
when they want a $3,000 handbag for $100... UUgghhh... 

I see it often though....


----------



## yakusoku.af

Buyers who send me messages after buying something that their son/daughter made the purchase on their account and they need to cancel the order. One buyer messaged me 3 days after purchasing that their bipolar daughter purchased it without their permission. The item had already shipped and they had left positive feedback. They even tried to do a chargeback which they lost because there was no evidence of unauthorized use. 
Just had another one this morning saying their daughter played with their account and they want to cancel the order. Is this the new excuse? Or do some parents need to learn how to sign out of their account and hide their passwords from their kids?


----------



## karetoll

Fakes. 

Just had an odd fake experience today on Amazon. Over the most ridiculous silly thing, too. Some kitchen goods. 

Seller said they were selling a known brand. Had authentic pictures. Placed my order. When I reviewed it, saw it was expected in a month. Which was odd, but it's been back ordered.

Finally saw a tracking number this week, and recognized it as an ePacket from China. It was fulfilled by a Chinese eBay seller. OK, still fine.

I get it, realise none of the pieces have the company hallmark nor the original packaging they should come in ... I now have fake kitchen utensils. From Amazon. Seriously, wtf? You're counterfeiting things that cost less than $20?

Worse yet, is that although Amazon offered to step in and try to get my money back, they don't have a direct way for a buyer to report a fake, according to their customer service.


----------



## PikaboICU

BomberGal said:


> I've noticed a lot of sellers do that on ebay. I've even had offers declined that were less than a dollar off the total (they had declined an offer a few dollars off, just enough to cover shipping basically, so I was curious.)
> 
> The items I've been receiving absurd offers on though, aren't on ebay and don't have "or best offer" options on them. I have no problem with people taking a chance and making an offer or asking if price is firm... But ridiculously low offers, especially the same day its listed (let alone hours after listing) or asking questions like "what is your lowest price?" just makes me not want to deal with them at all.



I think part of the issue might be the "Best Offer" being checked by default.
I often forget to "uncheck" the box and I imagine newbie sellers don't even realize they have BO on their listing.
They didn't "check" the box and may not know it's there unless you choose to not have it. 

Just a guess but seems likely to me.



karetoll said:


> Fakes.
> 
> Just had an odd fake experience today on Amazon. Over the most ridiculous silly thing, too. Some kitchen goods.
> 
> Seller said they were selling a known brand. Had authentic pictures. Placed my order. When I reviewed it, saw it was expected in a month. Which was odd, but it's been back ordered.
> 
> Finally saw a tracking number this week, and recognized it as an ePacket from China. It was fulfilled by a Chinese eBay seller. OK, still fine.
> 
> I get it, realise none of the pieces have the company hallmark nor the original packaging they should come in ... I now have fake kitchen utensils. From Amazon. Seriously, wtf? You're counterfeiting things that cost less than $20?
> 
> Worse yet, is that although *Amazon offered to step in and try to get my money back, they don't have a direct way for a buyer to report a fake,* according to their customer service.



Oh Geeze..
What a mess...Sorry that happened- it seems so pointless. How much profit can there be in faking $20. items? **Shakes head*

Amazon had better get that fixed and SOON! They need a system for reporting fakes- it is absolutely critical now that more & more Ebay sellers are moving in there..


----------



## karetoll

PikaboICU said:


> Oh Geeze..
> What a mess...Sorry that happened- it seems so pointless. How much profit can there be in faking $20. items? **Shakes head*
> 
> Amazon had better get that fixed and SOON! They need a system for reporting fakes- it is absolutely critical now that more & more Ebay sellers are moving in there..



I did get confirmation within 24 hours that they'll refund my money. I'll be checking the next few days to make sure it goes through. 

Apparently what happens is this ... and I think it's worth people knowing ... I thought Amazon was safe from fakes if you ordered direct from Amazon. But the person I talked to said fakes get into the supply chain because they let third-party sellers mingle their stock with Amazon's in their regional warehouses. So if a third-party seller has stock for item A, and Amazon also stocks item A, both go in the same bin for faster delivery. He said Amazon no where on their site guarantees authenticity.

I did a bit of research online after hearing that, and discovered most major papers in the USA have been saying Amazon's become the largest fence for counterfeit goods through the third-party seller commingling. The LA Times ordered 250 items and they were all fake.

Guess I had the wool over my eyes. I assumed if I got it direct from Amazon fulfillment that there was a quality control process.

***

In better news (sort of) the company responded very quickly and confirmed my soup ladles are fakes. I was at least glad for the quick confirmation, and on a weekend, no less!


----------



## BeenBurned

yakusoku.af said:


> Buyers who send me messages after buying something that their son/daughter made the purchase on their account and they need to cancel the order. One buyer messaged me 3 days after purchasing that their bipolar daughter purchased it without their permission. The item had already shipped and they had left positive feedback. They even tried to do a chargeback which they lost because there was no evidence of unauthorized use.
> Just had another one this morning saying their daughter played with their account and they want to cancel the order. Is this the new excuse? Or do some parents need to learn how to sign out of their account and hide their passwords from their kids?


I call BS on these parents who aren't big enough to admit to either being impulsive or having buyer's remorse. 

It's the lowest of low for a parent who (if I believe them leaves their computer signed in and available and) to blame their child for 1) buying without permission or 2) pinning a mental health issue on an offspring, implying that the mental health issue disallows the child from controlling themselves. 

Although there are rare instances where a child might "buy" something, I contend that 99% of the "the child did it" accusations are fake.


----------



## PikaboICU

karetoll said:


> I did get confirmation within 24 hours that they'll refund my money. I'll be checking the next few days to make sure it goes through.
> 
> Apparently what happens is this ... and I think it's worth people knowing ... I thought Amazon was safe from fakes if you ordered direct from Amazon. But the person I talked to said fakes get into the supply chain because they let third-party sellers mingle their stock with Amazon's in their regional warehouses. So if a third-party seller has stock for item A, and Amazon also stocks item A, both go in the same bin for faster delivery. He said Amazon no where on their site guarantees authenticity.
> 
> I did a bit of research online after hearing that, and discovered most major papers in the USA have been saying Amazon's become the largest fence for counterfeit goods through the third-party seller commingling. The LA Times ordered 250 items and they were all fake.
> 
> Guess I had the wool over my eyes. I assumed if I got it direct from Amazon fulfillment that there was a quality control process.
> 
> ***
> 
> In better news (sort of) the company responded very quickly and confirmed my soup ladles are fakes. I was at least glad for the quick confirmation, and on a weekend, no less!




Great! I'm glad you're getting your money back..
And thanks for that info although I'm sad & a bit angry to read that.
I too believed if it was from Amazon (I usually use Prime & buy their warehoused items) I believed them to be genuine!

I know that a lot of disheartened Ebay sellers are moving over to 'The River' so they need to create an avenue for reporting counterfeit items. I've seen used bags listed there now, Coach etc... So they best get to getting & work this out!

Thank you for sharing & happy you'll be refunded!



BeenBurned said:


> I call BS on these parents who aren't big enough to admit to either being impulsive or having buyer's remorse.
> 
> It's the lowest of low for a parent who (if I believe them leaves their computer signed in and available and) to blame their child for 1) buying without permission or 2) pinning a mental health issue on an offspring, implying that the mental health issue disallows the child from controlling themselves.
> 
> Although there are rare instances where a child might "buy" something, I contend that 99% of the "the child did it" accusations are fake.




*+10*

What the heck are these people teaching their children!!!???!!!

I can NOT tolerate those that use their children (or pets) as scapegoats! 
Man up! Woman up! And own that poo!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Low ball offers, they just keep on coming! So I listed an almost new item from a rather popular designer in a rather popular style, 40% off RRP with BO option. Received a message, saying that they would pay me 80% off RRP for it because that's "what they are selling for" in their country. And they have just missed out on an auction on the same bag last night because they were out-bided.  I really wish I could send something sharp but I bit my tongue and send a simple reply saying "no thanks". I really need to come up with a better come back for these!


----------



## yakusoku.af

BeenBurned said:


> I call BS on these parents who aren't big enough to admit to either being impulsive or having buyer's remorse.
> 
> It's the lowest of low for a parent who (if I believe them leaves their computer signed in and available and) to blame their child for 1) buying without permission or 2) pinning a mental health issue on an offspring, implying that the mental health issue disallows the child from controlling themselves.
> 
> Although there are rare instances where a child might "buy" something, I contend that 99% of the "the child did it" accusations are fake.




She made sure to mention in every message that her daughter was bipolar. And signed each message as "desperate mother". 
If it really was the case that her daughter was acting out, I would think she would sign out of her eBay account and any other account to order online like Amazon.  It's like leaving a credit card out on the table for anyone to use.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Low ball offers, they just keep on coming! So I listed an almost new item from a rather popular designer in a rather popular style, 40% off RRP with BO option. Received a message, saying that they would pay me 80% off RRP for it because that's "what they are selling for" in their country. And they have just missed out on an auction on the same bag last night because they were out-bided.  I really wish I could send something sharp but I bit my tongue and send a simple reply saying "no thanks". I really need to come up with a better come back for these!


This is written tongue-in-cheek:

_Dear buyer, 

My suggestion is that next time you see a popular item for 80% off, buy them all and list them yourself. You'll make a fortune!

God Bless,
Frustrated seller_


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> This is written tongue-in-cheek:
> 
> _Dear buyer,
> 
> My suggestion is that next time you see a popular item for 80% off, buy them all and list them yourself. You'll make a fortune!
> 
> God Bless,
> Frustrated seller_


Lol!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> This is written tongue-in-cheek:
> 
> _Dear buyer, _
> 
> _My suggestion is that next time you see a popular item for 80% off, buy them all and list them yourself. You'll make a fortune!_
> 
> _God Bless,_
> _Frustrated seller_


I like this.  I got to be ready for the time to sell.  I am adding this to my list of good quotes for buyers who demand prices. I can never have too many. The demanding hagglers are not created equal. Some need different replies.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> This is written tongue-in-cheek:
> 
> _Dear buyer,
> 
> My suggestion is that next time you see a popular item for 80% off, buy them all and list them yourself. You'll make a fortune!
> 
> God Bless,
> Frustrated seller_



The thing make me chuckle the most is that how is that they lost the bid on another bag is of any relevance to me???


----------



## BomberGal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Low ball offers, they just keep on coming! So I listed an almost new item from a rather popular designer in a rather popular style, 40% off RRP with BO option. Received a message, saying that they would pay me 80% off RRP for it because that's *"what they are selling for" in their country*. And they have just missed out on an auction on the same bag last night *because they were out-bided.*  I really wish I could send something sharp but I bit my tongue and send a simple reply saying "no thanks". I really need to come up with a better come back for these!



Leads me to believe that is not "what they're selling for" its what they set their max bid at and lost.  

They were out bid. And they will be again, and they likely know it. Which is why they're trying to snatch one at a BIN with a much lower offer, rather than risk another auction.


----------



## tickedoffchick

BeenBurned said:


> I call BS on these parents who aren't big enough to admit to either being impulsive or having buyer's remorse.
> 
> It's the lowest of low for a parent who (if I believe them leaves their computer signed in and available and) to blame their child for 1) buying without permission or 2) pinning a mental health issue on an offspring, implying that the mental health issue disallows the child from controlling themselves.
> 
> Although there are rare instances where a child might "buy" something, I contend that 99% of the "the child did it" accusations are fake.


I'd be tempted to write back and give the buyer a "friendly" heads up along the lines of scary legal consequences for violating their child's medical privacy, such as "Perhaps you did not realize this, but your disclosure to a third party of confidential medical and/or mental health information, up to and including your child's diagnosis, is a violation of federal regulations and/or state statute per the HIIPA and ACA. You, as the parent or guardian of said child, could be subject to penalties up to and including prison time or fines." Total BS but that's what she's peddling too so I wouldn't have a problem. I might even ask, out of pure concern of course, whether the daughter is medication-compliant and if not perhaps child welfare authorities may need to be alerted. 
My bet is most of these people don't have children. It's one thing to use kids as an excuse but to give them a fake illness for sympathy? Awful.


----------



## ifeelpretty

[emoji16]I caught my two year old playing with my phone and when I took it away from him I had found that a very expensive bag if been 'watching' on eBay was now 'in my cart'! ( I normally don't use eBay much but I was trying to find a particular bag) Luckily he hadn't confirmed or payed and I removed it. I always try not to let him play with it, but every once in a while.....
I'm sure the vast majority of these situations are fakes but it CAN happen.


----------



## Storm702

ifeelpretty said:


> [emoji16]I caught my two year old playing with my phone and when I took it away from him I had found that a very expensive bag if been 'watching' on eBay was now 'in my cart'! ( I normally don't use eBay much but I was trying to find a particular bag) Luckily he hadn't confirmed or payed and I removed it. I always try not to let him play with it, but every once in a while.....
> I'm sure the vast majority of these situations are fakes but it CAN happen.


There's been times I have been scrolling through my phone and accidentally clicked the "BIN" button- thank goodness they now have the step that says "item will not be shipped until payment is made" or something similar, and then you have to click "pay now" or "cancel".


----------



## OneMarcilV

Noe ebay updated their iphone application. Now the interface looks like the ipad version in which I never liked. Can not search watching anymore.


----------



## simplyhappy

OneMarcilV said:


> Noe ebay updated their iphone application. Now the interface looks like the ipad version in which I never liked. Can not search watching anymore.




I use an iPad and I saw the eBay update, but I'm afraid to do it! The app just barely works the way I need it to for selling. [emoji37]


----------



## StopHammertime

simplyhappy said:


> I use an iPad and I saw the eBay update, but I'm afraid to do it! The app just barely works the way I need it to for selling. [emoji37]




I hate the new update.


----------



## gattodiparigi

I don't use ebay for selling (I don't have anything to sell, basically XD), and I haven't used it so far to buy expensive objects. But I'm starting to look for a bag, and my pet peeve as a potential buyer is asking for more pictures and never hear back from the seller. I don't know about other people, but I wouldn't splurge without some clear pics that show what I need to see. Money doesn't grow on trees and I don't wanna waste it, and if the seller doesn't reply I'm guessing he/she is a scammer or doesn't really wanna sell. That said, I always try to be polite and ask for the bare minimum, I get that sellers get all kinds of crazy annoying requests from mental people...


----------



## BlueCherry

I sold a brand new £1250 bag for £400 to a buyer.  We discussed the carrier, they didn't want to pay customs so I agreed to use USPS as often they don't collect duty, I marked it down in value (I know - stupid), went out of my way to accommodate.  The buyer was able to reply to eBay messages instantly during the purchase.  The bag was carefully wrapped, posted/tracked and was delivered two weeks ago.  The buyer has not even the decency to reply to confirm receipt.  It leaves you wondering if their intention is dishonourable.  First and last time selling anything like that on eBay.


----------



## JustAgUrL

BigCherry said:


> I sold a brand new £1250 bag for £400 to a buyer.  We discussed the carrier, they didn't want to pay customs so I agreed to use USPS as often they don't collect duty, I marked it down in value (I know - stupid), went out of my way to accommodate.  The buyer was able to reply to eBay messages instantly during the purchase.  The bag was carefully wrapped, posted/tracked and was delivered two weeks ago.  The buyer has not even the decency to reply to confirm receipt.  It leaves you wondering if their intention is dishonourable.  First and last time selling anything like that on eBay.





NO!!!! It leaves me thinking.... what the heck are you thinking? 

Have you ever heard the expression, "No news, is GOOD NEWS!" ?? 


Don't ask for feedback, and don't contact your buyers to see if they received 
their items. 
This is just BEGGING for trouble. 

If the item did NOT arrive, or, if they are unhappy with it, TRUST ME, they will 
let you know about it. 

When they don't contact you and DON'T open a case, that is a VERY successful 
transaction.


----------



## BlueCherry

JustAgUrL said:


> NO!!!! It leaves me thinking.... what the heck are you thinking?
> 
> Have you ever heard the expression, "No news, is GOOD NEWS!" ??
> 
> 
> Don't ask for feedback, and don't contact your buyers to see if they received
> their items.
> This is just BEGGING for trouble.
> 
> If the item did NOT arrive, or, if they are unhappy with it, TRUST ME, they will
> let you know about it.
> 
> When they don't contact you and DON'T open a case, that is a VERY successful
> transaction.



Now that's made me laugh.  Fortunately I didn't ask for anything other than confirmation of delivery because the tracking suggested it was left in the porch but the carrier says that wouldn't happen.  Let's hope you're right


----------



## amber_j

OneMarcilV said:


> Noe ebay updated their iphone application. Now the interface looks like the ipad version in which I never liked. Can not search watching anymore.




If you tap on the row of lines in the top left corner a list of options appears, including to view the items you're watching. 

I sold an item the day the app updated so I had to give myself a quick crash course in navigating the whole app!


----------



## OneMarcilV

StopHammertime said:


> I hate the new update.




I have the older ebay application on my iPad first generatiin.  Looks much better except the clarity of viewing the items is not as good as on my iPad 4.


----------



## whateve

gattodiparigi said:


> I don't use ebay for selling (I don't have anything to sell, basically XD), and I haven't used it so far to buy expensive objects. But I'm starting to look for a bag, and my pet peeve as a potential buyer is asking for more pictures and never hear back from the seller. I don't know about other people, but I wouldn't splurge without some clear pics that show what I need to see. Money doesn't grow on trees and I don't wanna waste it, and if the seller doesn't reply I'm guessing he/she is a scammer or doesn't really wanna sell. That said, I always try to be polite and ask for the bare minimum, I get that sellers get all kinds of crazy annoying requests from mental people...


Just move on to the seller who takes the time to put lots of pictures in their listings and is happy to answer questions. There are plenty of them. But also keep in mind that some sellers have other jobs or responsibilities and can't always respond immediately.


----------



## JustAgUrL

BigCherry said:


> Now that's made me laugh.  Fortunately I didn't ask for anything other than confirmation of delivery because the tracking suggested it was left in the porch but the carrier says that wouldn't happen.  Let's hope you're right




hehehhehe... I am glad you took that in the LIGHT hearted way I meant it... 

Buyers track their packages... so, if the package says delivered, and 
the buyer doesn't have it in hand, they will contact you right away to deal 
with it.  

So, yeah, I think you are safe.


----------



## Storm702

Hello all! In your opinions, hiw long should a seller wait before sending a payment reminder after auction close? As a buyer, I pay at auction end, or as soon as I have access to eBay. A buyer bid on my item 30 minutes before it ended last night, and I haven't received paymeny or heard a peep from them.:what:


----------



## JazzyMac

Not certain how or why that happens. If they don't pay within my timeframe, I file a nonpaying bidder. If they contact me and want to cancel, I cancel it but I also report them to eBay. People use eBay as their own purse playground.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! In your opinions, hiw long should a seller wait before sending a payment reminder after auction close? As a buyer, I pay at auction end, or as soon as I have access to eBay. A buyer bid on my item 30 minutes before it ended last night, and I haven't received paymeny or heard a peep from them.:what:


I wait at least 24 hours, then I send an invoice. Then I don't send anything until I file the NPB. They get reminders from ebay so you really don't need to contact them at all.

Sometimes I won't pay immediately. Sometimes I'm bidding on my phone and I don't want to log onto Paypal until I get home. Or I'm trying to combine purchases so I don't want to pay until I've made them all. That way I only have to log onto Paypal once. Sometimes I'll buy several small items and not pay until I have accumulated enough so I can use paypal credit and get 6 months to pay.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I wait at least 24 hours, then I send an invoice. Then I don't send anything until I file the NPB. They get reminders from ebay so you really don't need to contact them at all.
> 
> Sometimes I won't pay immediately. Sometimes I'm bidding on my phone and I don't want to log onto Paypal until I get home. Or I'm trying to combine purchases so I don't want to pay until I've made them all. That way I only have to log onto Paypal once. Sometimes I'll buy several small items and not pay until I have accumulated enough so I can use paypal credit and get 6 months to pay.



In an hour it will be the 24 hour mark. I understand all those reasons for waiting, but I just would like to know if they will continue with the transaction. I've sold over 20 bags on eBay & lately I've had a bunch of nonpaying bidders, so I'm a bit cynical.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> In an hour it will be the 24 hour mark. I understand all those reasons for waiting, but I just would like to know if they will continue with the transaction. I've sold over 20 bags on eBay & lately I've had a bunch of nonpaying bidders, so I'm a bit cynical.


I hate auctions for this reason. I've had weeks when none of my buyers ended up paying. 

Buyers know they don't have to pay immediately so they might get mad if you annoy them about paying.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I hate auctions for this reason. I've had weeks when none of my buyers ended up paying.
> 
> Buyers know they don't have to pay immediately so they might get mad if you annoy them about paying.



That's why I don't want to bug them! But then when I list a bag BIN or OBO, it just gets relisted. I guess I need to be more patient.


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> In an hour it will be the 24 hour mark. I understand all those reasons for waiting, but I just would like to know if they will continue with the transaction. I've sold over 20 bags on eBay & lately I've had a bunch of nonpaying bidders, so I'm a bit cynical.



You can't open a UPI case until 48 hours have passed.  So 2 days is the mandatory minimum.
I usually give 4 days, then message if they wish to cancel. Ive always had the buyer pay but a couple times it was at the 4 day mark.


----------



## Storm702

PikaboICU said:


> You can't open a UPI case until 48 hours have passed.  So 2 days is the mandatory minimum.
> I usually give 4 days, then message if they wish to cancel. Ive always had the buyer pay but a couple times it was at the 4 day mark.



Oh I know eBay's UPI rules, I guess my question was more along the etiquette lines.  Sigh. Now I remember why I'm subscribed to the "eBay pet peeves" thread.  I'm a bit impatient at times also, so I'll give a few more days. Thanks for your help!


----------



## glamourous1098

30 minutes before the listing ends.  "Do you have any more photos?"  Thank you for the very specific question.


----------



## Storm702

glamourous1098 said:


> 30 minutes before the listing ends.  "Do you have any more photos?"  Thank you for the very specific question.



Like :Yes, let me post all the other pictures I took and didn't bother to post only because you asked and I didn't feel it was pertinent to my sale. Now let me just guess which pictures you would like.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Ebay has some new way of doing auctions. You can not bid on auctions using the ebay application. Also look at this.
"If you win a live auction item, you're charged a buyer's premium, a fee paid to the seller. The buyer's premium is calculated based on the bid amount.
 "

This will make name buyers not want to complete any auctions.


----------



## Storm702

OneMarcilV said:


> Ebay has some new way of doing auctions. You can not bid on auctions using the ebay application. Also look at this.
> "If you win a live auction item, you're charged a buyer's premium, a fee paid to the seller. The buyer's premium is calculated based on the bid amount.
> "
> 
> This will make name buyers not want to complete any auctions.



Wait, what? When did this start?


----------



## whateve

OneMarcilV said:


> Ebay has some new way of doing auctions. You can not bid on auctions using the ebay application. Also look at this.
> "If you win a live auction item, you're charged a buyer's premium, a fee paid to the seller. The buyer's premium is calculated based on the bid amount.
> "
> 
> This will make name buyers not want to complete any auctions.





Storm702 said:


> Wait, what? When did this start?


It's not for normal auctions. Those are still the same. These are live auctions through auction houses. You pay a buyer's premium just like you would do at an auction house. You might be bidding against people who are physically present at the auction house.

Some of these auction houses have agreements that say items are sold as is, and that there is no guarantee of authenticity. I wonder if you can open an ebay money back guarantee claim against them and win.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> It's not for normal auctions. Those are still the same. These are live auctions through auction houses. You pay a buyer's premium just like you would do at an auction house. You might be bidding against people who are physically present at the auction house.
> 
> Some of these auction houses have agreements that say items are sold as is, and that there is no guarantee of authenticity. I wonder if you can open an ebay money back guarantee claim against them and win.



Are you serious ?! 

If the item you are selling "As Is,"; has obvious red flags that shows you what you are purchasing is not authentic, then obviously, purchase "At Your Own Risk"


----------



## dieguteteufelin

I've bought from auction houses before... Unfortunately, that is the standard.

I've never yet gotten a dud and there are some great deals to be had.  I never pay an amount I wouldn't be 100% ok with throwing away though since there is such a high amount of risk.


----------



## OneMarcilV

dieguteteufelin said:


> I've bought from auction houses before... Unfortunately, that is the standard.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never yet gotten a dud and there are some great deals to be had.  I never pay an amount I wouldn't be 100% ok with throwing away though since there is such a high amount of risk.




That is all new to me. To me it is simpler to just sell on ebay instead of some sort of auction house.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

OneMarcilV said:


> That is all new to me. To me it is simpler to just sell on ebay instead of some sort of auction house.



Oh yeah, definitely.  I wouldn't sell through one myself unless I somehow get super wealthy and have millions of dollars of art.  I don't think they would want to sell my stuff anyways, hehe.

The stuff I've bought has been property seized by government agencies.  My favorite was probably Sue Sacdeva.  We have the same size feet and she had amazing taste in shoes.  I was buying up a ton of CL and Rene C. shoes in her collection.


----------



## OneMarcilV

The auction was supposed to end at 8pm. So I thought would bid in a few minutes. WRONG. The seller ended the auction at 11:52 AM.
I am guessing when one of the sellers friends bid on the auction the listing ended. What a scammer.


----------



## JazzyMac

OneMarcilV said:


> The auction was supposed to end at 8pm. So I thought would bid in a few minutes. WRONG. The seller ended the auction at 11:52 AM.
> I am guessing when one of the sellers friends bid on the auction the listing ended. What a scammer.




I don't understand this one. 

**On the other hand, I've definitely had a lot of snipers lately that bid or purchase at the last minute and then either don't pay or wants to cancel. All reported!


----------



## Catbird9

OneMarcilV said:


> The auction was supposed to end at 8pm. So I thought would bid in a few minutes. WRONG. The seller ended the auction at 11:52 AM.
> I am guessing when one of the sellers friends bid on the auction the listing ended. What a scammer.



Maybe the item sold on another venue.


----------



## RebeccaJ

OneMarcilV said:


> The auction was supposed to end at 8pm. So I thought would bid in a few minutes. WRONG. The seller ended the auction at 11:52 AM.
> I am guessing when one of the sellers friends bid on the auction the listing ended. What a scammer.



Why are they a scammer?  Maybe there were no bids and someone said what do you want for it?  Also if there was a buy it now on it with auction someone may have bought it.  Some people think people who was it till the last minute to bid are distasteful too.  If I see something I want I bid, because then people know you are interested.


----------



## krawford

I hate, hate, hate when someone purchases an item and THEN starts asking questions about it. Wants more pictures, etc.  Ask before purchasing please!!


----------



## PikaboICU

krawford said:


> I hate, hate, hate when someone purchases an item and THEN starts asking questions about it. Wants more pictures, etc.  Ask before purchasing please!!




:shame:

I'll sheepishly admit to doing this once or twice..
But in my defense, it wasn't that I was debating about keeping the item etc...
In my case, I bought a Balenciaga bag and wanted to know if it came with a dust-bag. Reason was; I had an opportunity to purchase a dust-bag, in the proper size but didn't wish to buy if the item already had one coming with it..

Come to think of it, I believe dust-bags were the reason both times I asked Q's after purchase..


----------



## amber_j

Snarky comments from buyers when they submit offers on BIN/OBO items. Not really the best way to make me want to sell my stuff to you  [emoji19]


----------



## threadbender

amber_j said:


> Snarky comments from buyers when they submit offers on BIN/OBO items. Not really the best way to make me want to sell my stuff to you  [emoji19]




Whenever I make an offer, I always add "thank you for your time and consideration".


----------



## skislope15

New pet peeve people that inbox you an offer when it's an auction however this one I agreed to lower price for. Changed price and made shipping free, they never went through with purchase. I went to revert my prices back to the original settings and got an email from a different buyer complaining that I was jacking my prices because I had watchers.... Can't win I swear


----------



## amber_j

carlpsmom said:


> Whenever I make an offer, I always add "thank you for your time and consideration".




I wish more buyers were like you!


----------



## stardustgirl

I could write a book of peeves! Ugh!

Impatient buyers who don't check the provided tracking number: Last week was made miserable by a buyer whose item was held up in the postoffice. He'd contacted his post office, they said "it's here, let us check on that", yet he immediately complained to eBay that he didn't get his item so they put a hold on my funds. The VERY next day, USPS delivers his package. We're talking less than 24 hours. My funds are still being held because ebay/Paypal have parted ways and there's some glitch in the notifications. Funny how the "hold funds" notifications work within minutes. At no point did the buyer ever contact ME, who could've reassured him that everything was normal (as far as USPS can sometimes go) and sent him the tracking data (because apparently he couldn't figure out how to check that himself. Argh!)

Scammers who damage items to try and file a SNAD: had one of those too. Irritating, but I take a *lot* of good photos. They lost. Still, what a waste of time and energy. 

Scary peeve: finding a troublesome buyer with a very unusual name who has a mugshot turn up in an online search.


----------



## abl13

Not eBay but PayPal related-ugh! I sold some big bags and offered both ups and usps because for west coast buyers ups is cheaper. Both sold to people on the west coast and they selected ups. I went to print their labels and PayPal would not charge me the discounted rate because I had to get a new ups account number and it takes 4-6 days for ups to approve your PayPal discount. So it was going to cost me >$30 more than I received from my buyers. I ended up gently stuffing them in flat rate boxes and refunding the difference in shipping cost. So annoying.


----------



## restricter

Fall closet cleaning season has begun and I'm 2 for 2 with deadbeat bidders.  I have my NPB set for 2 days just to make my life easier.  Case was opened this morning and the buyer sent me an angry message asking why I opened the case when she sent me a message earlier that she would pay tomorrow.  Of course there's no message.  I wrote her back that it's an automatic setting, that eBay already sent her reminders to pay and that I hadn't received her message.  It's up to her if she'd like to proceed with the transaction.  Twenty minutes later I get a message telling me she'll pay tomorrow.  I assume this is supposed to be the message from earlier.


----------



## vernis-lover

Sellers who don't accept questions on their listings. What's with that? Sorry but you just lost a potential sale!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Buyers who are unhappy with almost everything they purchase yet continue to buy and leave negs. Just got an offer from one who left 187 feedback total (registered since Dec of 2014), out which 25 are negs and 5 neutrals. Could not block her fast enough!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Buyers who are unhappy with almost everything they purchase yet continue to buy and leave negs. Just got an offer from one who left 187 feedback total (registered since Dec of 2014), out which 25 are negs and 5 neutrals. Could not block her fast enough!


Wow! Please post that ID so the rest of us can block!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Here you go. This is the one I referred to in the post.

bela-nel


And this is another (now blocked) buyer making an offer on the same item:

tetyatatar


----------



## karetoll

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here you go. This is the one I referred to in the post.
> 
> bela-nel
> 
> 
> And this is another (now blocked) buyer making an offer on the same item:
> 
> tetyatatar



funny how these two are located in the same town ...


----------



## BeautyAddict58

They could be the same person. I did not research (too busy blocking as fast as I could) BUT I did notice that the response to one of the negs by the seller appears to be the same so maybe both IDs bought from the seller to make mischief.


----------



## karetoll

One of bela's negs that she gave was replied to by the seller who said she was only negging the seller after her friend lost a return case on a different item and couldn't leave neg feedback. 

I suspect they're the same person.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I do too. But guess what? Ebay CS just told me that even if they are the same person they committed no violation by attempting to purchase on another ID after the first one was blocked because they were just making an offer to purchase. SMH


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I do too. But guess what? Ebay CS just told me that even if they are the same person they committed no violation by attempting to purchase on another ID after the first one was blocked because they were just making an offer to purchase. SMH


That person you spoke to is wrong (which is fairly typical of ebay call center people). 

Call again and give them this URL: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/unwelcome-buying.html

And read this part of the policy: 

*What are the guidelines?*






*Not allowed*
*You can't buy with the intent to disrupt a listing.*
                             Here are some examples:


You can't place a bid that greatly exceeds the value of the item in order to prevent a sale without intending to buy that item.

You can't bid on multiple items listed by a seller unless you intend to buy all of the items.

*You can't try to buy or bid on an item if you're on a seller's blocked bidder or buyer list.*

*You can't use another account to buy or bid on an item if you're on a seller's blocked bidder or buyer list.*

 *As a seller, you can report a buyer                                  who bids on a listing without meeting the listing terms.*


----------



## JazzyMac

I realized there is a goods reseller who plays around on eBay auctions in order to get it for a cheap price, and therefore resell it for a higher profit.


----------



## Catbird9

JazzyMac said:


> I realized there is a reseller who plays around on auctions in order to get it for a cheap price.




 Sometimes buyers will contact a seller and offer to Buy It Now if the listing is an auction only. They are hoping to get the item for a good price, of course. Is that what you mean?

Whether they keep the item or sell it to someone else for a higher price, should make no difference to the original seller.


----------



## JazzyMac

Catbird9 said:


> Sometimes buyers will contact a seller and offer to Buy It Now if the listing is an auction only. They are hoping to get the item for a good price, of course. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Whether they keep the item or sell it to someone else for a higher price, should make no difference to the original seller.



Oops, let me edit my post.  I meant someone who buys things from eBay to sell from their own shop...but in order to purchase the eBay cheap, they team up with bidders to keep the price at bay.  I noticed a cancelled bid on my auction (not unusual), however, that was a continuing theme with the same buyer on different auctions.  I realized she is a reseller and it's a ploy to get items for cheap in order to resell for a higher profit.


----------



## StopHammertime

Personal story coming:
I was talking to a seller on eBay about an LV I wanted to purchase. I asked a few questions, we were back and forth, I thought communication was good. I got the item checked out on the forum, and the authenticator asked for a couple other pictures. Listing was ending soon, so I decided to buy it now, telling the seller I still needed the pictures I asked for before she shipped. She answered me and said she was out but would do it when she got home. 
Lo and behold, this morning she ships out, never having sent the pictures. I guess I should have expected this since I paid already, but I thought we communicated and understood each other. So now I have to play the waiting game to finish getting it authenticated, and deal with a hassle if it ends up being fake. My own fault, I'm just irritated.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeenBurned said:


> That person you spoke to is wrong (which is fairly typical of ebay call center people).
> 
> Call again and give them this URL:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/unwelcome-buying.html
> 
> And read this part of the policy:
> 
> *What are the guidelines?*
> 
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icons/iconNotAllowed_25x25.gif
> *Not allowed*
> *You can't buy with the intent to disrupt a listing.*
> Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> You can't place a bid that greatly exceeds the value of the item in order to prevent a sale without intending to buy that item.
> You can't bid on multiple items listed by a seller unless you intend to buy all of the items.
> *You can't try to buy or bid on an item if you're on a seller's blocked bidder or buyer list.*
> *You can't use another account to buy or bid on an item if you're on a seller's blocked bidder or buyer list.*
> *As a seller, you can report a buyer                                  who bids on a listing without meeting the listing terms.*




Yes, I know this.
Problem is this was (or these were) not actual buyers since they were making offers. Nor were they bidding since they were making offers. 
The way the policy is worded makes it open to interpretation especially by clueless CS personnel.

I will not be calling them back for this one because I don't have the time to waste. Also, you never know who you'll encounter: I once called about a neg I received from a buyer who messaged me (through Ebay messages!) that she was negging me because I blocked her other ID and she had "made such a nice offer" too. She then purchased the item outright with her selling ID. The CS person I spoke to first actually told me off for blocking a potential buyer who was "so nice".


----------



## Catbird9

JazzyMac said:


> Oops, let me edit my post.  I meant someone who buys things from eBay to sell from their own shop...but in order to purchase the eBay cheap, they team up with bidders to keep the price at bay.  I noticed a cancelled bid on my auction (not unusual), however, that was a continuing theme with the same buyer on different auctions.  I realized she is a reseller and it's a ploy to get items for cheap in order to resell for a higher profit.



OK, thanks for the clarification. 

Seems like that would be a violation of eBay rules:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/invalid-bid-retraction.html

"You're not allowed to retract bids to manipulate the bidding process...."

And also, if someone racks up too many bid cancellations,

"...you may be subject to a range of actions, including limits of your buying and selling privileges and suspension of your account."


----------



## JazzyMac

StopHammertime said:


> Personal story coming:
> I was talking to a seller on eBay about an LV I wanted to purchase. I asked a few questions, we were back and forth, I thought communication was good. I got the item checked out on the forum, and the authenticator asked for a couple other pictures. Listing was ending soon, so I decided to buy it now, telling the seller I still needed the pictures I asked for before she shipped. She answered me and said she was out but would do it when she got home.
> Lo and behold, this morning she ships out, never having sent the pictures. I guess I should have expected this since I paid already, but I thought we communicated and understood each other. So now I have to play the waiting game to finish getting it authenticated, and deal with a hassle if it ends up being fake. My own fault, I'm just irritated.



Ouch!  I'm sorry, but purchasing before you're certain about the item is a seller's worst nightmare.  You could have gotten in the way of someone willing to buy the item, and now the seller has to put up with all of that hassle.  I report buyers who purchase before they are certain (and complain about the item/want to cancel).


----------



## BeenBurned

JazzyMac said:


> Oops, let me edit my post.  I meant someone who buys things from eBay to sell from their own shop...but in order to purchase the eBay cheap, they team up with bidders to keep the price at bay.  I noticed a cancelled bid on my auction (not unusual), however, that was a continuing theme with the same buyer on different auctions.  I realized she is a reseller and it's a ploy to get items for cheap in order to resell for a higher profit.





Catbird9 said:


> OK, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Seems like that would be a violation of eBay rules:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/invalid-bid-retraction.html
> 
> "You're not allowed to retract bids to manipulate the bidding process...."
> 
> And also, if someone racks up too many bid cancellations,
> 
> "...you may be subject to a range of actions, including limits of your buying and selling privileges and suspension of your account."


That's called "bid shielding" and is the buyer's version of shill bidding. 

With *shill bidding*, the seller (and/or friends) use multiple IDs to inflate the price so the seller makes more money on a sale.

With *bid shielding*, the buyer (and/or friends) use multiple IDs to raise the price (so other interested REAL buyers back away) then the friends retract their bids leaving a lower price for the buyer to get the item for.


----------



## vaz

wrong place


----------



## skislope15

Urgh I just bought a dress I've been watching all week, literally a min after the auction ended I got a message from the seller telling me the dress is damaged beyond repair!!!! So po'd right now. If they don't send pictures of the damage I'm not cancelling. Just checked 7 min after I won she sent the message. Hopefully she takes note of my email back requesting pictures of the damage and letting her know that I intend to report her and not agree to a cancellation if I don't get pictures showing damage


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> Urgh I just bought a dress I've been watching all week, literally a min after the auction ended I got a message from the seller telling me the dress is damaged beyond repair!!!! So po'd right now. If they don't send pictures of the damage I'm not cancelling



Were there other bids on it?


----------



## skislope15

Nope I won at the opening bid

She had a buy it now at $90 higher though


----------



## skislope15

It gets better, just got this when I requested pictures of the damage

Hello, 

 I see that you have already paid, but I'll do the refund right now. 

I don't have the dress right not to take pictures bc it's on it's way back to the vendor for a return. It wasn't good. The finishing on the hem was coming apart and that is not repairable unless you have an industrial knitting machine. Also, the sleeve there was a hole in the arm pit. 

I was shock myself when I discovered these as all items are factory sealed and in new condition. I never send out damaged goods to clients, so items are always inspected before shipment. 

I'm so sorry about this. I am refunding the money for you now & will try to locate another one for you. In the mean time, if you have interest in another style on the ebay site or somewhere else, please let me know and I will do my best to locate it for you. Your refund should back into your account in about 15 min. 

I hope you understand. I'm so sorry. 

Wow she found the damage and sent it back to the vendor all within 8min what a talent


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> It gets better, just got this when I requested pictures of the damage
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I see that you have already paid, but I'll do the refund right now.
> 
> I don't have the dress right not to take pictures bc it's on it's way back to the vendor for a return. It wasn't good. The finishing on the hem was coming apart and that is not repairable unless you have an industrial knitting machine. Also, the sleeve there was a hole in the arm pit.
> 
> I was shock myself when I discovered these as all items are factory sealed and in new condition. I never send out damaged goods to clients, so items are always inspected before shipment.
> 
> I'm so sorry about this. I am refunding the money for you now & will try to locate another one for you. In the mean time, if you have interest in another style on the ebay site or somewhere else, please let me know and I will do my best to locate it for you. Your refund should back into your account in about 15 min.
> 
> I hope you understand. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Wow she found the damage and sent it back to the vendor all within 8min what a talent



Wow.... I'm sorry! That should have been inspected BEFORE being listed.


----------



## skislope15

Storm702 said:


> Wow.... I'm sorry! That should have been inspected BEFORE being listed.




There's no damage I'll bet my life on it, she wants a higher price that's it. Hopefully $30 in fees and negative feedback will teach her


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> There's no damage I'll bet my life on it, she wants a higher price that's it. Hopefully $30 in fees and negative feedback will teach her



As a seller, I could never imagine doing that to a customer. I always list items for the lowest price I'm willing to accept, and if I get more, it's a bonus.


----------



## skislope15

Storm702 said:


> As a seller, I could never imagine doing that to a customer. I always list items for the lowest price I'm willing to accept, and if I get more, it's a bonus.




That's exactly what I wrote her back. If her intention is to get more money for the dress it won't work out because I won't cancel and she'll get negged. I asked her just to send the dress and if it arrives in the new condition it was listed in I will forget this and move on


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> That's exactly what I wrote her back. If her intention is to get more money for the dress it won't work out because I won't cancel and she'll get negged. I asked her just to send the dress and if it arrives in the new condition it was listed in I will forget this and move on



And why would she send it back without ending the auction? Why let it run its course and take the chance of being sold?


----------



## skislope15

Storm702 said:


> And why would she send it back without ending the auction? Why let it run its course and take the chance of being sold?




Exactly. Well I just received my refund. Here goes my negative feedback


----------



## JazzyMac

skislope15 said:


> Urgh I just bought a dress I've been watching all week, literally a min after the auction ended I got a message from the seller telling me the dress is damaged beyond repair!!!! So po'd right now. If they don't send pictures of the damage I'm not cancelling. Just checked 7 min after I won she sent the message. Hopefully she takes note of my email back requesting pictures of the damage and letting her know that I intend to report her and not agree to a cancellation if I don't get pictures showing damage







skislope15 said:


> Nope I won at the opening bid
> 
> She had a buy it now at $90 higher though







skislope15 said:


> It gets better, just got this when I requested pictures of the damage
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I see that you have already paid, but I'll do the refund right now.
> 
> I don't have the dress right not to take pictures bc it's on it's way back to the vendor for a return. It wasn't good. The finishing on the hem was coming apart and that is not repairable unless you have an industrial knitting machine. Also, the sleeve there was a hole in the arm pit.
> 
> I was shock myself when I discovered these as all items are factory sealed and in new condition. I never send out damaged goods to clients, so items are always inspected before shipment.
> 
> I'm so sorry about this. I am refunding the money for you now & will try to locate another one for you. In the mean time, if you have interest in another style on the ebay site or somewhere else, please let me know and I will do my best to locate it for you. Your refund should back into your account in about 15 min.
> 
> I hope you understand. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Wow she found the damage and sent it back to the vendor all within 8min what a talent







skislope15 said:


> There's no damage I'll bet my life on it, she wants a higher price that's it. Hopefully $30 in fees and negative feedback will teach her







skislope15 said:


> That's exactly what I wrote her back. If her intention is to get more money for the dress it won't work out because I won't cancel and she'll get negged. I asked her just to send the dress and if it arrives in the new condition it was listed in I will forget this and move on







skislope15 said:


> Exactly. Well I just received my refund. Here goes my negative feedback




So the seller is telling you an item is damaged and you want it any way?  Are you so hard pressed to get an item for a discount that you don't care about the actual item?  If I were the seller I would definitely report you. 

A few times I've listed an item for auction, photos, description, everything...and then when I go to mail it, discover an issue. Once I noticed the issue at the UPS store, mailed it, emailed the buyer within 10 minutes of me mailing it, and refunded (free item!). The buyer received it the next day, and wrote a scathing email with threats and nastiness. When I pointed out that she received my email and refund, she went totally silent. No thanks or anything. 

I cannot WAIT to get away from eBay!!!


----------



## skislope15

JazzyMac said:


> So the seller is telling you an item is damaged and you want it any way?  Are you so hard pressed to get an item for a discount that you don't care about the actual item?  If I were the seller I would definitely report you.
> 
> A few times I've listed an item for auction, photos, description, everything...and then when I go to mail it, discover an issue. Once I noticed the issue at the UPS store, mailed it, emailed the buyer within 10 minutes of me mailing it, and refunded (free item!). The buyer received it the next day, and wrote a scathing email with threats and nastiness. When I pointed out that she received my email and refund, she went totally silent. No thanks or anything.
> 
> I cannot WAIT to get away from eBay!!!




So the bid was placed on the item before it ended, a full day before. And before I even paid 8 min after it ended at the opening bid it was all the sudden damaged and it had already been sent to the vendor for return? Did you read what I wrote? The item was surely not damaged at all, the seller just didn't like the selling price and will no doubt 
Attempt to relist it later on. Besides that her "irreparable" damage she said later on was a a hole in the armpit and a lose seam on the hem, hardly irreparable. The dress is $568 Canadian on revolve right now, for $200 Us I would have taken it with minor damage.


----------



## skislope15

JazzyMac said:


> So the seller is telling you an item is damaged and you want it any way?  Are you so hard pressed to get an item for a discount that you don't care about the actual item?  If I were the seller I would definitely report you.
> 
> A few times I've listed an item for auction, photos, description, everything...and then when I go to mail it, discover an issue. Once I noticed the issue at the UPS store, mailed it, emailed the buyer within 10 minutes of me mailing it, and refunded (free item!). The buyer received it the next day, and wrote a scathing email with threats and nastiness. When I pointed out that she received my email and refund, she went totally silent. No thanks or anything.
> 
> I cannot WAIT to get away from eBay!!!




And to further add to your completely wrong statement I paid in full and never asked for a
discount, wouldn't have. Maybe you should learn to read before basing opinions that are incorrect


----------



## skislope15

JazzyMac said:


> So the seller is telling you an item is damaged and you want it any way?  Are you so hard pressed to get an item for a discount that you don't care about the actual item?  If I were the seller I would definitely report you.
> 
> A few times I've listed an item for auction, photos, description, everything...and then when I go to mail it, discover an issue. Once I noticed the issue at the UPS store, mailed it, emailed the buyer within 10 minutes of me mailing it, and refunded (free item!). The buyer received it the next day, and wrote a scathing email with threats and nastiness. When I pointed out that she received my email and refund, she went totally silent. No thanks or anything.
> 
> I cannot WAIT to get away from eBay!!!




I'm still floored by your comment to report me as a buyer. The seller didn't even have the item to notice the damage she said it was already sent back to the vendor, don't you think if you noticed damage, sent something back you would end the listing!!!!!

She's full of crap and I called her on it. As for me if you want to block an honest buyer who pays within minutes of an auction ending please feel free too


----------



## lilmountaingirl

My latest pet peeve,  sellers who say they will ship within 10 (TEN) days!!!  I was going to bid on an auction but no thank you.  You don't get to take my hard earned money and spend it on whatever you want but not have the courtesy to just drop something in any old mail bin for up to 10 days?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

JazzyMac said:


> So the seller is telling you an item is damaged and you want it any way?  Are you so hard pressed to get an item for a discount that you don't care about the actual item?  If I were the seller I would definitely report you.
> 
> !!!



Wow!  I don't see anything wrong with a buyer still wanting a damaged item.  Many items are repairable or reworkable.  That seller should be thankful her buyer is still willing to shell out the money.


----------



## Pessie

skislope15 said:


> I'm still floored by your comment to report me as a buyer. The seller didn't even have the item to notice the damage she said it was already sent back to the vendor, don't you think if you noticed damage, sent something back you would end the listing!!!!!
> 
> She's full of crap and I called her on it. As for me if you want to block an honest buyer who pays within minutes of an auction ending please feel free too



I agree this looks suspicious, and you can always check if it gets relisted - BUT, I did this myself, found damage (I think my cat was the culprit) I was unaware of till I went to wrap it.  It can happen is all I'm saying.


----------



## skislope15

Pessie said:


> I agree this looks suspicious, and you can always check if it gets relisted - BUT, I did this myself, found damage (I think my cat was the culprit) I was unaware of till I went to wrap it.  It can happen is all I'm saying.




I get that completely but she said it was already sent back to the vendor? So why was the auction still live? I had asked her questions about it too before it ended so it's no my like she completely forgot about it


----------



## BeenBurned

JazzyMac said:


> So the seller is telling you an item is damaged and you want it any way?  Are you so hard pressed to get an item for a discount that you don't care about the actual item?  If I were the seller I would definitely report you.
> 
> A few times I've listed an item for auction, photos, description, everything...and then when I go to mail it, discover an issue. Once I noticed the issue at the UPS store, mailed it, emailed the buyer within 10 minutes of me mailing it, and refunded (free item!). The buyer received it the next day, and wrote a scathing email with threats and nastiness. When I pointed out that she received my email and refund, she went totally silent. No thanks or anything.
> 
> I cannot WAIT to get away from eBay!!!


JazzyMac, I recommend you read and understand the full issue before making such foolish posts. (By foolish, I mean "nonsensical" in this case.)

In case you didn't read from her first post on this issue, Skislope's post starts here at post  			#*3730*. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours-703361-83.html#post29333684

Let me try to explain why your post making skislope15 is ridiculous. 

1. She won this auction fair and square: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ronny-Kobo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
2. Her bid was place at 9:34:26 (ebay time) with 8 hours left for the seller to have learned that the item was "damaged." 
3. Seller uses stolen stock photos so there's no way for a buyer to know what she'll receive or if the seller even has the item in her possession.
4. Had the seller taken the time to take pictures and examine the item, the whole point of this issue would be moot because if there were really damage, the listing would have been ended early if and when the seller would have discovered the damage.

Based on what I've read here and seen in the listing, my guess goes along with skislope15's theory. There's no damage and the bidding didn't go high enough so  								 	          milaamorr lied about why she won't send the dress to the buyer who bid, won and paid for it!


BTW, JazzyMac, your case is completely different but shows that your buyer didn't read your messages before attacking you just as you didn't read Skislope's posts before you decided she's the problem rather than her seller. 

Sellers who run auctions have to be willing to sell the item at the opening bid price should there be just a single bid on it.  								 	          milaamor didn't do that.


----------



## skislope15

I am both a buyer and seller on ebay, stuff happens that you can't predict, I've found damage after an item sold before and had to suck up the loss. What I can't stand is dishonest people. I would have had a lot more respect for the seller had she messaged me that it didn't sell high enough and she was going to relist, I wouldn't have been happy but I would have atleast gotten the truth. I asked her for pictures of the damage because as I had mentioned there was Almost a 300 difference in buying the dress online I probably could have lived with it, when she then when on to say the dress was already sent back then I knew she was lying. I will watch, it will get relisted eventually watch....

Sad that eBay really does nothing to deter this kind of behavior. Hopefully her negative and the fact that I've told her not to even bother sending me a cancellation request will deter this kind of stuff in the future but I doubt it


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> JazzyMac, I recommend you read and understand the full issue before making such foolish posts. (By foolish, I mean "nonsensical" in this case.)
> 
> In case you didn't read from her first post on this issue, Skislope's post starts here at post              #*3730*. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours-703361-83.html#post29333684
> 
> Let me try to explain why your post making skislope15 is ridiculous.
> 
> 1. She won this auction fair and square:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ronny-Kobo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 2. Her bid was place at 9:34:26 (ebay time) with 8 hours left for the seller to have learned that the item was "damaged."
> *3. Seller uses stolen stock photos* so there's no way for a buyer to know what she'll receive or if the seller even has the item in her possession.
> 4. Had the seller taken the time to take pictures and examine the item, the whole point of this issue would be moot because if there were really damage, the listing would have been ended early if and when the seller would have discovered the damage.
> 
> Based on what I've read here and seen in the listing, my guess goes along with skislope15's theory. There's no damage and the bidding didn't go high enough so                                                 milaamorr lied about why she won't send the dress to the buyer who bid, won and paid for it!
> 
> 
> BTW, JazzyMac, your case is completely different but shows that your buyer didn't read your messages before attacking you just as you didn't read Skislope's posts before you decided she's the problem rather than her seller.
> 
> Sellers who run auctions have to be willing to sell the item at the opening bid price should there be just a single bid on it.                                                 milaamor didn't do that.



Why do sellers use stock photos when eBay offers 12 free photos?


----------



## lbjdlaw

BeenBurned said:


> JazzyMac, I recommend you read and understand the full issue before making such foolish posts. (By foolish, I mean "nonsensical" in this case.)
> 
> In case you didn't read from her first post on this issue, Skislope's post starts here at post  #*3730*. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours-703361-83.html#post29333684
> 
> Let me try to explain why your post making skislope15 is ridiculous.
> 
> 1. She won this auction fair and square:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ronny-Kobo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 2. Her bid was place at 9:34:26 (ebay time) with 8 hours left for the seller to have learned that the item was "damaged."
> 3. Seller uses stolen stock photos so there's no way for a buyer to know what she'll receive or if the seller even has the item in her possession.
> 4. Had the seller taken the time to take pictures and examine the item, the whole point of this issue would be moot because if there were really damage, the listing would have been ended early if and when the seller would have discovered the damage.
> 
> Based on what I've read here and seen in the listing, my guess goes along with skislope15's theory. There's no damage and the bidding didn't go high enough so             milaamorr lied about why she won't send the dress to the buyer who bid, won and paid for it!
> 
> 
> BTW, JazzyMac, your case is completely different but shows that your buyer didn't read your messages before attacking you just as you didn't read Skislope's posts before you decided she's the problem rather than her seller.
> 
> Sellers who run auctions have to be willing to sell the item at the opening bid price should there be just a single bid on it.             milaamor didn't do that.




+1
Been Burned, I am so relieved you are the neutral voice of reason!  I agree with you 100%


----------



## lbjdlaw

skislope15 said:


> I am both a buyer and seller on ebay, stuff happens that you can't predict, I've found damage after an item sold before and had to suck up the loss. What I can't stand is dishonest people. I would have had a lot more respect for the seller had she messaged me that it didn't sell high enough and she was going to relist, I wouldn't have been happy but I would have atleast gotten the truth. I asked her for pictures of the damage because as I had mentioned there was Almost a 300 difference in buying the dress online I probably could have lived with it, when she then when on to say the dress was already sent back then I knew she was lying. I will watch, it will get relisted eventually watch....
> 
> Sad that eBay really does nothing to deter this kind of behavior. Hopefully her negative and the fact that I've told her not to even bother sending me a cancellation request will deter this kind of stuff in the future but I doubt it




+1
Hang in there, SkiSlope. I agree with your take on this.


----------



## Bratty1919

Nikki_ said:


> Why do sellers use stock photos when eBay offers 12 free photos?



Laziness, IMO


----------



## Nikki_

Bratty1919 said:


> Laziness, IMO



I figured as much.


----------



## JazzyMac

Oh wow...lots of chatter on this one.

I have a bid on my auction.  Currently it's set to end a day after I return back from business.  Right now this item (used bracelet) is not near me.  The photos are real, and two stock photos added to ensure the bidders/buyers have the correct color the way the designer intended.

If someone were to bid now, they would just be one bidder.  If the item sold at a low price, tough for me.  But even worse would be if I arrived home, and mailed a messed up item to the buyer...something I never noticed or saw until the auction ended and my attention was solely on said bracelet.

Okay, so maybe not this situation.

But perhaps my point was lost in the shuffle.  I don't care what the seller says is wrong with the item.  Just as when a buyer wants to cancel because "her 3-year old daughter accidentally bid", or they found a stray thread that renders the item extremely defective...I *know* they are lying because of buyer's remorse or bidding on another item for lesser price, but to me, it's better to just cut ties, period.  I report buyers *and* sellers...equal opportunity.  Forcing a seller to sell you something because it's cheap isn't really conducive to a happy sale.  

Also, even back when you could give buyers negative feedback, I never did it no matter how shady they dealt...nor did I threaten (as you did).

We can agree to disagree, and that's really all there is.  eBay has it's ups and downs; unfortunately this is a down for you.

I went to the link of the auction.  Seller had 100% positive until an upset buyer posted a negative...easily negated--who looks bad?  The buyer or the seller?  I'll let you answer that.  ALSO, look at all the other listings.  Very low bid action on most of the recent items.  Even an item that had five bids only went up $30, not $300.

Is there a chance at all...AT ALL??...that she didn't want to mail a messed up dress?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Why do sellers use stock photos when eBay offers 12 free photos?





Bratty1919 said:


> Laziness, IMO





Nikki_ said:


> I figured as much.


I don't like them and another reason I'd never use stock photos is because using generic and common stock images doesn't make my listings stand out, doesn't capitalize on the unique details and closeups I can show in my pictures and doesn't let buyers know that this is a seller who cares about what people think of her listings and doesn't care enough about her buyers to take the time required to do the "real" work. And yes, it's a PITA to take dozens of pictures to get just the right angles, just the right focus and the most accurate true-to-color lighting. 

While my buyers may not like my pictures, may not like my listing style and format, may hate my backgrounds, etc., they certainly know that it's a seller who shows her own pictures of the items the buyers will receive.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I don't like them and another reason I'd never use stock photos is because using generic and common stock images doesn't make my listings stand out, doesn't capitalize on the unique details and closeups I can show in my pictures and doesn't let buyers know that this is a seller who cares about what people think of her listings and doesn't care enough about her buyers to take the time required to do the "real" work. And yes, it's a PITA to take dozens of pictures to get just the right angles, just the right focus and the most accurate true-to-color lighting.
> 
> While my buyers may not like my pictures, may not like my listing style and format, may hate my backgrounds, etc., they certainly know that it's a seller who shows her own pictures of the items the buyers will receive.



I agree with you.

As a seller, I always take my own photos even though at times it can be tedious, time consuming and even frustrating in trying to achieve the proper lighting and so forth. I don't use stock photos because I want my buyer to actually _see_ what they'll be receiving.

As a buyer, I usually don't purchase items that only use stock photos other than a part for my snow blower or the like.


----------



## BeenBurned

JazzyMac said:


> Oh wow...lots of chatter on this one.
> 
> I have a bid on my auction.  Currently it's set to end a day after I return back from business.  Right now this item (used bracelet) is not near me.  The photos are real, and two stock photos added to ensure the bidders/buyers have the correct color the way the designer intended.
> 
> If someone were to bid now, they would just be one bidder.  If the item sold at a low price, tough for me.  But even worse would be if I arrived home, and mailed a messed up item to the buyer...something I never noticed or saw until the auction ended and my attention was solely on said bracelet.
> 
> Okay, so maybe not this situation.
> 
> _Yup, completely different in this case.
> 
> What you describe can happen and I'd venture to guess it happens to every seller if they sell long enough and in enough quantity. You show your own pictures and find a problem when packing. I know it's happened to me.
> 
> The difference in Skislope's case is that she was willing to accept the item (without even requesting a partial discount) if the seller had been honorable enough to send pictures of the alleged damage.
> 
> The seller's BS response speaks volumes as to what is really going on here. As most honest sellers would have done, she could have and should have shown the supposed damage and Skislope could have decided whether or not it was something she was willing to deal with.
> _
> But perhaps my point was lost in the shuffle.  I don't care what the seller says is wrong with the item.  Just as when a buyer wants to cancel because "her 3-year old daughter accidentally bid", or they found a stray thread that renders the item extremely defective...I *know* they are lying because of buyer's remorse or bidding on another item for lesser price, but to me, it's better to just cut ties, period.  I report buyers *and* sellers...equal opportunity.  Forcing a seller to sell you something because it's cheap isn't really conducive to a happy sale.
> 
> _Maybe not a "happy sale" for the seller but she's the one who set her starting price and she's the one who agreed to ebay's TOS that a seller is obligated to complete a transaction and sell for the high bid price in an auction listing.
> 
> The buyer did her part; she won and paid. The seller did NOT follow the rules. And if the seller is unhappy, it's her own doing. Now she has an unhappy buyer who gave her a well-deserved neg.
> _
> Also, even back when you could give buyers negative feedback, I never did it no matter how shady they dealt...nor did I threaten (as you did).
> 
> _The buyer didn't threaten. She did neg the seller when the seller was unwilling or unable to show her pictures that would prove a defective item.
> 
> _ We can agree to disagree, and that's really all there is.  eBay has it's ups and downs; unfortunately this is a down for you.
> 
> I went to the link of the auction.  Seller had 100% positive until an upset buyer posted a negative...easily negated--who looks bad?  The buyer or the seller?  I'll let you answer that.  ALSO, look at all the other listings.  Very low bid action on most of the recent items.  Even an item that had five bids only went up $30, not $300.
> 
> _The seller looks bad because she didn't do her part in this transaction.
> 
> _ Is there a chance at all...AT ALL??...that she didn't want to mail a messed up dress?
> 
> _I'm with Skislope on this one. If the seller really had a damaged dress, it would have been very easy to send pictures that showed the damage to the buyer. But according to the seller's OWN EMAIL message to the buyer, the dress was already (supposedly) returned to the vendor.
> 
> Keep in mind that the listing ended in the evening, too late for the post office to be open. Additionally, since Skislope's bid was placed hours earlier on the same day as the listing ended, wouldn't an honest seller have contacted Skislope to let her know that the item was no longer available to send as it's ALREADY been returned to the vendor?
> 
> No, she didn't do that. She let Skislope's bid remain active, let Skislope's excitement build as it appeared she'd win this dress for a great deal and then only AFTER the end of the auction and after payment was made did she concoct a story about damage.
> 
> C'mon! The facts of this case are pretty clear. And I think you owe this buyer an apology for trying to make her the bad guy.
> 
> _



My comments are in _*BLUE*_ within your post for (my) ease of responding.

It's sellers like this one who other sellers can blame for ebay becoming so pro-buyer.


----------



## JazzyMac

JazzyMac said:


> Oh wow...lots of chatter on this one.
> 
> 
> *We can agree to disagree, and that's really all there is.  eBay has it's ups and downs; unfortunately this is a down for you.*



I'll repeat as stated before.  It's okay we have differing opinions.


----------



## whateve

JazzyMac said:


> Oh wow...lots of chatter on this one.
> 
> I have a bid on my auction.  Currently it's set to end a day after I return back from business.  Right now this item (used bracelet) is not near me.  The photos are real, and two stock photos added to ensure the bidders/buyers have the correct color the way the designer intended.
> 
> If someone were to bid now, they would just be one bidder.  If the item sold at a low price, tough for me.  But even worse would be if I arrived home, and mailed a messed up item to the buyer...something I never noticed or saw until the auction ended and my attention was solely on said bracelet.
> 
> Okay, so maybe not this situation.
> 
> But perhaps my point was lost in the shuffle.  I don't care what the seller says is wrong with the item.  Just as when a buyer wants to cancel because "her 3-year old daughter accidentally bid", or they found a stray thread that renders the item extremely defective...I *know* they are lying because of buyer's remorse or bidding on another item for lesser price, but to me, it's better to just cut ties, period.  I report buyers *and* sellers...equal opportunity.  Forcing a seller to sell you something because it's cheap isn't really conducive to a happy sale.
> 
> Also, even back when you could give buyers negative feedback, I never did it no matter how shady they dealt...nor did I threaten (as you did).
> 
> We can agree to disagree, and that's really all there is.  eBay has it's ups and downs; unfortunately this is a down for you.
> 
> I went to the link of the auction.  Seller had 100% positive until an upset buyer posted a negative...easily negated--who looks bad?  The buyer or the seller?  I'll let you answer that.  ALSO, look at all the other listings.  Very low bid action on most of the recent items.  Even an item that had five bids only went up $30, not $300.
> 
> Is there a chance at all...AT ALL??...that she didn't want to mail a messed up dress?


I agree with you. I think there is a chance the seller didn't notice the damage until she decided to pack it up. It didn't occur to her that the buyer wouldn't believe her and that she would have to produce pictures of it. 

I've been on both sides of this. I've had sellers cancel the sale when I won for a low price and I was sure they just didn't want to sell it for that price. I have also had at least 3 times when I made a sale and then discovered damage when I went to pack them up. In all cases, though, I did send the buyer pictures and offered a discount or an alternative item if they still wanted to go through with the sale.

The seller hopefully learned a few things from this transaction so she will handle things differently in the future.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Why do sellers use stock photos when eBay offers 12 free photos?


Even worse, those sellers who combine a bunch of stock photos into one collage picture and that is the only picture in their listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I agree with you. I think there is a chance the seller didn't notice the damage until she decided to pack it up. It didn't occur to her that the buyer wouldn't believe her and that she would have to produce pictures of it.
> 
> I've been on both sides of this. I've had sellers cancel the sale when I won for a low price and I was sure they just didn't want to sell it for that price. I have also had at least 3 times when I made a sale and then discovered damage when I went to pack them up. In all cases, though, I did send the buyer pictures and offered a discount or an alternative item if they still wanted to go through with the sale.
> 
> The seller hopefully learned a few things from this transaction so she will handle things differently in the future.


I'm not being difficult here but there are details that make your scenario rather unbelievable.

Did you miss the part where the seller hadn't opened it nor taken actual pictures of the dress? (The listing showed only stock photos.)

Did you miss the part where the seller had already claimed to have sent it back? That would have to have been done prior to the end of the listing. Yet the buyer's bid was placed on the last day of the auction and was 8 hours prior to the end of the listing. Why did the seller not cancel the buyer's bid and explain that she no longer had the dress? Or better yet, when the seller realized there was damage bad enough to return the dress to the vendor, why didn't the seller end the listing early? 

As I said in my own post, I know damage is often not found until too late, but it's not handled the way this seller did it. As you'd done in the past, you sent the buyer pictures. I've done the same.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Even worse, those sellers who combine a bunch of stock photos into one collage picture and that is the only picture in their listing.



I've seen those myself, many are 4 photos in one.


----------



## skislope15

JazzyMac said:


> Oh wow...lots of chatter on this one.
> 
> I have a bid on my auction.  Currently it's set to end a day after I return back from business.  Right now this item (used bracelet) is not near me.  The photos are real, and two stock photos added to ensure the bidders/buyers have the correct color the way the designer intended.
> 
> If someone were to bid now, they would just be one bidder.  If the item sold at a low price, tough for me.  But even worse would be if I arrived home, and mailed a messed up item to the buyer...something I never noticed or saw until the auction ended and my attention was solely on said bracelet.
> 
> Okay, so maybe not this situation.
> 
> But perhaps my point was lost in the shuffle.  I don't care what the seller says is wrong with the item.  Just as when a buyer wants to cancel because "her 3-year old daughter accidentally bid", or they found a stray thread that renders the item extremely defective...I *know* they are lying because of buyer's remorse or bidding on another item for lesser price, but to me, it's better to just cut ties, period.  I report buyers *and* sellers...equal opportunity.  Forcing a seller to sell you something because it's cheap isn't really conducive to a happy sale.
> 
> Also, even back when you could give buyers negative feedback, I never did it no matter how shady they dealt...nor did I threaten (as you did).
> 
> We can agree to disagree, and that's really all there is.  eBay has it's ups and downs; unfortunately this is a down for you.
> 
> I went to the link of the auction.  Seller had 100% positive until an upset buyer posted a negative...easily negated--who looks bad?  The buyer or the seller?  I'll let you answer that.  ALSO, look at all the other listings.  Very low bid action on most of the recent items.  Even an item that had five bids only went up $30, not $300.
> 
> Is there a chance at all...AT ALL??...that she didn't want to mail a messed up dress?




So let's just look at it from your point of view then...please tell me from this scenario they were deserve the negative too.

1)Seller lists dress for sale, fails to check the quality of it.

2) seller notices issues with dress- it being not repairable she sends it back to the vendor

3) no longer having the dress in her possession the seller continues to answer questions about item from potential buyer

3) seller lets bids be placed on a item they admittedly don't have any longer

4) seller lets auction run course then contacts wanting a cancellation


Did I miss anything? Still sure they didn't deserve a negative? It was there words that they had already mailed the dress back but let my bid stand for 8 hours without a word

Let's just look at the other scenario

1) seller lists item with opening bid and bin price 85 higher

2) seller answers questions about item including one regarding the price 

3) auction ends with only one bid and way under a price the seller wanted to sell dress at

4) seller emails buyer IMMEDIATELY after auction requesting that **shocker***!please don't pay for this item knowing if i do I can leave feedback 

Either way this seller earned what was given too her. Btw this is the 2nd time I've negged a seller in 12 years on eBay. I'm guessing the seller saw my low feedback of 100+ on my account and assumed I was new to this. But I'm not I have another account with 1000+ on it.

And I look bad for leaving a negative? Hardly, when this seller relists the dress which she will, a new prospective buyer will see that she's already sold it once at a lower price in which she screwed the buyer wanting a higher price 


x


----------



## Pessie

There are other ways to look at this.  If the listing only showed stock photos you don't know if the dress matched the condition she claimed for it - maybe she bottled out of the sale knowing it didn't, and used damage as the excuse to do so? Maybe it was fake?  Loads of other potential scenarios too I should think.  Anyway - frustrating, yes certainly, but you have your payment fully refunded and I'd regard it as a lucky escape myself.


----------



## citruses

Global shipping program for Canadians.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Why do people bid on an auction and then not pay right away?  Even 24 hours later why do they not pay and not even contact you to let you know when they're sending payment?


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Why do people bid on an auction and then not pay right away?  Even 24 hours later why do they not pay and not even contact you to let you know when they're sending payment?


I'll do this sometimes because I know I have 2 days to pay. Sometimes I want to look at the seller's other items to see if I can combine shipping, and other times I have other items ending soon that I want to combine into one payment.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> I'll do this sometimes because I know I have 2 days to pay. Sometimes I want to look at the seller's other items to see if I can combine shipping, and other times I have other items ending soon that I want to combine into one payment.



Ah ha!  Well that makes perfect sense and is a good reason!  Lol now I feel bad for being cranky.  I'll make sure to not get cranky for at least 2 days.


----------



## Sarah03

I was behind a woman at the post office who was mailing something she sold on eBay (it had the eBay shipping label).  The thing that horrified me is the fact that she was using a flimsy shoebox "sealed" with 2 pieces of scotch tape to ship the item.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Sarah03 said:


> I was behind a woman at the post office who was mailing something she sold on eBay (it had the eBay shipping label).  The thing that horrified me is the fact that she was using a flimsy shoebox "sealed" with 2 pieces of scotch tape to ship the item.



Yikes!  I hope it wasn't something I bought lol.


----------



## Catbird9

Sarah03 said:


> I was behind a woman at the post office who was mailing something she sold on eBay (it had the eBay shipping label).  The thing that horrified me is the fact that she was using a flimsy shoebox "sealed" with 2 pieces of scotch tape to ship the item.



I got one of those recently. Seller shipped me a purse in a taped-together kid's shoebox,  (although at least they used heavy tape). 

But even more peeve-worthy was that I paid for Priority shipping, and they shipped it Standard Post. Grrr!


----------



## PikaboICU

Catbird9 said:


> I got one of those recently. Seller shipped me a purse in a taped-together kid's shoebox,  (although at least they used heavy tape).
> 
> But even more peeve-worthy was that I paid for Priority shipping, and they shipped it Standard Post. Grrr!



Ohhhh That's a no-no...

They can upgrade the shipping but not down-grade it...
That would tick me off too.. 

I always use good packing materials & boxes! Heck the USPS provides them for free.
I often recycle/reuse boxes but only if they're still like new. At Christmas or anytime I receive anything in the mail, I'm thinking "Ooohh nice box, I'm saving that" lol
I have half a room full of 'em.. 

Honestly, when I buy, what's inside the box is more important to me than the container I receive it in but a nice presentation never hurts.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PikaboICU said:


> Ohhhh That's a no-no...
> 
> 
> 
> They can upgrade the shipping but not down-grade it...
> 
> That would tick me off too..
> 
> 
> 
> I always use good packing materials & boxes! Heck the USPS provides them for free.
> 
> I often recycle/reuse boxes but only if they're still like new. At Christmas or anytime I receive anything in the mail, I'm thinking "Ooohh nice box, I'm saving that" lol
> 
> I have half a room full of 'em..
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, when I buy, what's inside the box is more important to me than the container I receive it in but a nice presentation never hurts.




I always try to make my things look nice, but really I am much more concerned about the security of the packaging....then I worry about the buyer complaining how hard it is to open the box! I remember years ago a buyer asked me to basically make the package waterproof (!!!) and since then I have become just crazy with the packing tape. But also my boxes are always new from the post office.


----------



## skislope15

BeenBurned said:


> My comments are in _*BLUE*_ within your post for (my) ease of responding.
> 
> It's sellers like this one who other sellers can blame for ebay becoming so pro-buyer.




Wrote my seller from my sisters email, here's the response, so much for "damaged beyond repair" when she says vendor I'm pretty sure she's getting her stuff from Alibaba or similar and there not authentic,
The Philip Lim purse she's sold 5x is on there same for the other Maroon Ronny kobo...


There is one more Tapestry Dress available from my vendor. It's actually the last one and happens to be in size small. Let me know if you are interested and I can post, you can bid to end the auction, and I can ship it out mid next week. 

Thank you 




- milaamor
Click the Respond button to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply

Respond


From: ****
To: milaamor
Subject: ******
 has sent a question about item #131627382266, that ended on 20-Oct-15 20:30:51 EDT - Ronny Kobo Tapestry Flare Dress / Small / BNWT
Sent Date: 20-Oct-15 22:10:58 EDT

Dear milaamor,

I just missed this auction, I thought it ended later tonight. If you buyer doesn't pay could you please contact me before relisting? I would really like to purchase it. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Wrote my seller from my sisters email, here's the response, so much for "damaged beyond repair" when she says vendor I'm pretty sure she's getting her stuff from Alibaba or similar and there not authentic,
> The Philip Lim purse she's sold 5x is on there same for the other Maroon Ronny kobo...
> 
> 
> There is one more Tapestry Dress available from my vendor. It's actually the last one and happens to be in size small. Let me know if you are interested and I can post, you can bid to end the auction, and I can ship it out mid next week.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - milaamor
> Click the Respond button to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
> 
> Respond
> 
> 
> From: ****
> To: milaamor
> Subject: ******
> has sent a question about item #131627382266, that ended on 20-Oct-15 20:30:51 EDT - Ronny Kobo Tapestry Flare Dress / Small / BNWT
> Sent Date: 20-Oct-15 22:10:58 EDT
> 
> Dear milaamor,
> 
> I just missed this auction, I thought it ended later tonight. If you buyer doesn't pay could you please contact me before relisting? I would really like to purchase it. Thanks


Dear milaamor,

Thank you for letting me know you still have this item as I was concerned after reading your last buyer's feedback. I will let my sister know the dress is still available and not damaged beyond repair.


----------



## karetoll

it seems to be bad shipping week ... my mum bought a pearl necklace that was shipped to me. She's bought from the eBayer before ... it's a physical store, too. This time, they just put tape on the jewlery box the necklace came in and slapped a mailing label on it!!

i was horrified that's how it was shipped ... and also mad that with all the tape and labels now the box the pearls came in is ruined. Thankfully the necklace is fine.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Dear milaamor,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know you still have this item as I was concerned after reading your last buyer's feedback. I will let my sister know the dress is still available and not damaged beyond repair.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Dear milaamor,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know you still have this item as I was concerned after reading your last buyer's feedback. I will let my sister know the dress is still available and not damaged beyond repair.




:giggles:


What a rotten thing that seller did! I would detail all of this and report her!
Rotten- ROTTEN.


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> Wrote my seller from my sisters email, here's the response, so much for "damaged beyond repair" when she says vendor I'm pretty sure she's getting her stuff from Alibaba or similar and there not authentic,
> The Philip Lim purse she's sold 5x is on there same for the other Maroon Ronny kobo...
> 
> 
> There is one more Tapestry Dress available from my vendor. It's actually the last one and happens to be in size small. Let me know if you are interested and I can post, you can bid to end the auction, and I can ship it out mid next week.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - milaamor
> Click the Respond button to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
> 
> Respond
> 
> 
> From: ****
> To: milaamor
> Subject: ******
> has sent a question about item #131627382266, that ended on 20-Oct-15 20:30:51 EDT - Ronny Kobo Tapestry Flare Dress / Small / BNWT
> Sent Date: 20-Oct-15 22:10:58 EDT
> 
> Dear milaamor,
> 
> I just missed this auction, I thought it ended later tonight. If you buyer doesn't pay could you please contact me before relisting? I would really like to purchase it. Thanks



OMG! BUSTED!!!! What an awful seller. I swear, some people have no scruples.


----------



## mari_merry

Won an auction, before i had a chance to pay, immediately, seller invoices with inflated shipping cost. (without my consent) 
I inquire about it, answer follows: 

Seller: "_*Shipping cost is an editable field when generating an invoice. I apologize for any inconvenience but I cannot take on shipping fees, it is simply not sustainable. Ebay auto-calculates shipping upon listing and sometimes the calculated amount is off. If you are no longer interested in the items, please let me know. Thank you.*_"

So how is this MY fault that seller miscalculated original shipping? Then raising it after auction ended!

I also loved how seller indirectly /not/ offered me to walk away from my purchase lol. 

Made a mistake in the listing ---> it ended - eat the cost. This is the way reputable sellers do business.

I tried to initiate invoice revision (you can request an updated invoice), but seller ignored! Did it the second time, no answer. I guess it's either pay inflated shipping or walk away. What a great way to fill a customer with joy from the purchase!

---end rant---


----------



## salearea

mari_merry said:


> Won an auction, before i had a chance to pay, immediately, seller invoices with inflated shipping cost. (without my consent)
> I inquire about it, answer follows:
> 
> Seller: "_*Shipping cost is an editable field when generating an invoice. I apologize for any inconvenience but I cannot take on shipping fees, it is simply not sustainable. Ebay auto-calculates shipping upon listing and sometimes the calculated amount is off. If you are no longer interested in the items, please let me know. Thank you.*_"
> 
> So how is this MY fault that seller miscalculated original shipping? Then raising it after auction ended!
> 
> I also loved how seller indirectly /not/ offered me to walk away from my purchase lol.
> 
> Made a mistake in the listing ---> it ended - eat the cost. This is the way reputable sellers do business.
> 
> I tried to initiate invoice revision (you can request an updated invoice), but seller ignored! Did it the second time, no answer. I guess it's either pay inflated shipping or walk away. What a great way to fill a customer with joy from the purchase!
> 
> ---end rant---



That is infuriatingly inappropriate and should be reported. Shipping is editable to provide combined shipping. Not to change the price that was advertised in the shipping and payments tab.


----------



## salearea

^also, the only way the calculated shipping cost can be "off" is if the seller made an error in weight, zip code or method. The shipping calculation is taken directly from the service provider's tables.  Customer support should be able to address this attempted seller violation.


----------



## mari_merry

salearea said:


> That is infuriatingly inappropriate and should be reported. Shipping is editable to provide combined shipping. Not to change the price that was advertised in the shipping and payments tab.



Thank you! I thought I'm overreacting a bit, but apparently seller violates feebay's policy. 

So, after I reply with  "please try to google this issue, when seller raises shipping cost AFTER auction ended. this is unacceptable" she answered:

Seller: "*The extra five dollars is due to the handling fee (purchasing of box to put item in for shipping). I did Google the policy as you requested and didn't find a stated policy. Perhaps you can point me to something that isn't a buyer forum.*" 

It's not about amount invoiced, it's the audacity to ignore my reasonable statements about shipping policy!

I just can't with these people! 

Grrrr!!! ush:


----------



## mari_merry

salearea said:


> ^also, the only way the calculated shipping cost can be "off" is if the seller made an error in weight, zip code or method. The shipping calculation is taken directly from the service provider's tables.  Customer support should be able to address this attempted seller violation.



Yes, I will definitely call customer support tomorrow (meanwhile give seller some time to rethink & revise the invoice), just to see what they gonna say about it. I can predict they not gonna do much, probably would offer me to carry on with paying for my item, or.. find a better seller. I looked up if you can report seller for such actions, couldn't find anything appropriate in a drop down menu (when you report fakes, for example)

Anyway, thanks for reading this, made me feel SO MUCH better.

Hope you're having better feebay experience this weekend than me


----------



## whateve

mari_merry said:


> Won an auction, before i had a chance to pay, immediately, seller invoices with inflated shipping cost. (without my consent)
> I inquire about it, answer follows:
> 
> Seller: "_*Shipping cost is an editable field when generating an invoice. I apologize for any inconvenience but I cannot take on shipping fees, it is simply not sustainable. Ebay auto-calculates shipping upon listing and sometimes the calculated amount is off. If you are no longer interested in the items, please let me know. Thank you.*_"
> 
> So how is this MY fault that seller miscalculated original shipping? Then raising it after auction ended!
> 
> I also loved how seller indirectly /not/ offered me to walk away from my purchase lol.
> 
> Made a mistake in the listing ---> it ended - eat the cost. This is the way reputable sellers do business.
> 
> I tried to initiate invoice revision (you can request an updated invoice), but seller ignored! Did it the second time, no answer. I guess it's either pay inflated shipping or walk away. What a great way to fill a customer with joy from the purchase!
> 
> ---end rant---


This has happened to me twice. In one case, ebay advised the seller to do this after she realized the quoted shipping cost was too little. In both cases, I was able to convince the sellers to revise the invoices back to the advertised amount, but only after I showed them how they could ship cheaper, i.e. use first class vs. priority.

I was amazed that ebay reps thought it was acceptable for a seller to raise an advertised shipping cost.


----------



## mari_merry

whateve said:


> This has happened to me twice. In one case, ebay advised the seller to do this after she realized the quoted shipping cost was too little. In both cases, I was able to convince the sellers to revise the invoices back to the advertised amount, but only after I showed them how they could ship cheaper, i.e. use first class vs. priority.
> 
> I was amazed that ebay reps thought it was acceptable for a seller to raise an advertised shipping cost.



I appreciate you sharing your experience! 

I sent seller multiple messages, stating all the facts about an issue. In hopes of changing her perception on this.

She offered me to initiate transaction cancellation. :wondering 
Ignoring all my statements about how wrong is whats going on.

All my joy from winning this auction spoiled.
I also feel quite wary about completing this transaction, the beginning wasn't ideal.


----------



## salearea

They are attempting to force you to "Pay an amount beyond the final price". Shipping cost is a known value when bidding. Furthermore, sellers are also charged a fee on shipping costs so if they are attempting to change more after the auction ends they are circumventing those fees. 


http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-circumventing.html


----------



## mari_merry

salearea said:


> They are attempting to force you to "Pay an amount beyond the final price". Shipping cost is a known value when bidding. Furthermore, sellers are also charged a fee on shipping costs so if they are attempting to change more after the auction ends they are circumventing those fees.
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-circumventing.html




Thank you so much for finding this! This will be of a great help while communicating with customer support.


----------



## JazzyMac

Some people just don't belong on eBay.  Buyers AND sellers.


----------



## skislope15

There's a spot when listing that allows a seller to add a handling fee, if they don't add it up front they shouldn't add it on the back, I would report your seller.


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> Won an auction, before i had a chance to pay, immediately, seller invoices with inflated shipping cost. (without my consent)
> 
> I inquire about it, answer follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: "_*Shipping cost is an editable field when generating an invoice. I apologize for any inconvenience but I cannot take on shipping fees, it is simply not sustainable. Ebay auto-calculates shipping upon listing and sometimes the calculated amount is off. If you are no longer interested in the items, please let me know. Thank you.*_"
> 
> 
> 
> So how is this MY fault that seller miscalculated original shipping? Then raising it after auction ended!
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved how seller indirectly /not/ offered me to walk away from my purchase lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Made a mistake in the listing ---> it ended - eat the cost. This is the way reputable sellers do business.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to initiate invoice revision (you can request an updated invoice), but seller ignored! Did it the second time, no answer. I guess it's either pay inflated shipping or walk away. What a great way to fill a customer with joy from the purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> ---end rant---




Just curious did your auction have a buy it now as well or just the auction?


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> There's a spot when listing that allows a seller to add a handling fee, if they don't add it up front they shouldn't add it on the back, I would report your seller.



I agree. All fees should be disclosed in the listing, especially prior to the sale's end.


----------



## mari_merry

skislope15 said:


> Just curious did your auction have a buy it now as well or just the auction?



It was just the auction, without BIN


----------



## whateve

mari_merry said:


> It was just the auction, without BIN


It sounds like she isn't happy with the auction end price. Tell her boxes are free from the post office. 

Just curious, did you calculate how much the postage would really cost by checking on the USPS website? Not that it matters. She agreed to ship for the listing price.

It was her choice to use the ebay shipping calculator. I don't use it as a seller because there is a point beyond which it is cheaper to ship in a flat rate box, and the calculator won't let you do that, i.e. have it quote the flat rate price once the calculated price exceeds flat rate.


----------



## mari_merry

whateve said:


> It sounds like she isn't happy with the auction end price. Tell her boxes are free from the post office.
> 
> Just curious, did you calculate how much the postage would really cost by checking on the USPS website? Not that it matters. She agreed to ship for the listing price.
> 
> It was her choice to use the ebay shipping calculator. I don't use it as a seller because there is a point beyond which it is cheaper to ship in a flat rate box, and the calculator won't let you do that, i.e. have it quote the flat rate price once the calculated price exceeds flat rate.



Indeed, I should check how much it would cost her to ship! You, ladies, are definitely providing great advice. Thank you so so much!!!

Considering, how quickly seller offered me to initiate cancellation, I think you are right - she simply wasn't satisfied with auction result, and THEN IT'S ME, "bugging" her about inflated shipping


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

There was a seller who wanted to charge me the $2 she fed the parking meter while she went to the post office [emoji36]


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It sounds like she isn't happy with the auction end price. Tell her boxes are free from the post office.
> 
> Just curious, did you calculate how much the postage would really cost by checking on the USPS website? Not that it matters. She agreed to ship for the listing price.
> 
> It was her choice to use the ebay shipping calculator. I don't use it as a seller because there is a point beyond which it is cheaper to ship in a flat rate box, and the calculator won't let you do that, i.e. have it quote the flat rate price once the calculated price exceeds flat rate.



Can you add Priority Flat Rate as an additional shipping option when you create the listing and let the buyer choose?


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can you add Priority Flat Rate as an additional shipping option when you create the listing and let the buyer choose?


It seems like you should be able to. When the buyer looks at your listing, they only see the first option unless they click on the shipping tab, and I don't want to scare anyone away.


----------



## mari_merry

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There was a seller who wanted to charge me the $2 she fed the parking meter while she went to the post office [emoji36]



*Just. WOW. * :dots:

Goes to say, nothing is gonna be perfect on feebay. Note to self: gotta educate yourself, always be on the lookout, work on perfecting communication skills, learn to stay calm... I have a short fuse, oh boy do I try my hardest  to be polite and most importantly, reasonable. SIGH.


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There was a seller who wanted to charge me the $2 she fed the parking meter while she went to the post office [emoji36]



Tell her you want a discount for the portion of your internet bill that was used to make the purchase, check tracking, leave feedback, etc....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

mari_merry said:


> *Just. WOW. * :dots:
> 
> 
> 
> Goes to say, nothing is gonna be perfect on feebay. Note to self: gotta educate yourself, always be on the lookout, work on perfecting communication skills, learn to stay calm... I have a short fuse, oh boy do I try my hardest  to be polite and most importantly, reasonable. SIGH.







Storm702 said:


> Tell her you want a discount for the portion of your internet bill that was used to make the purchase, check tracking, leave feedback, etc....




She added $6 to the invoice and when I asked what that was for, she said $4 was for the packaging materials and $2 was for her parking meter. 

It was supposed to be shipped via Priority so the box was free. Anyway, i told her to cancel the transaction.


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> She added $6 to the invoice and when I asked what that was for, she said $4 was for the packaging materials and $2 was for her parking meter.
> 
> It was supposed to be shipped via Priority so the box was free. Anyway, i told her to cancel the transaction.



Good for you! Did you tell her why?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Storm702 said:


> Good for you! Did you tell her why?




Yeah. I told her those were unreasonable "handling charge" which was against the eBay policy. She said she didn't know the box was free but she insisted to charge the $2 parking fee and $1 for the packaging tape.


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yeah. I told her those were unreasonable "handling charge" which was against the eBay policy. She said she didn't know the box was free but she insisted to charge the $2 parking fee and $1 for the packaging tape.



*rolls eyes* And that's why we have this forum.... what a whackadoodle


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> Won an auction, before i had a chance to pay, immediately, seller invoices with inflated shipping cost. (without my consent)
> I inquire about it, answer follows:
> 
> Seller: "_*Shipping cost is an editable field when generating an invoice. I apologize for any inconvenience but I cannot take on shipping fees, it is simply not sustainable. Ebay auto-calculates shipping upon listing and sometimes the calculated amount is off. If you are no longer interested in the items, please let me know. Thank you.*_"
> 
> So how is this MY fault that seller miscalculated original shipping? Then raising it after auction ended!
> 
> I also loved how seller indirectly /not/ offered me to walk away from my purchase lol.
> 
> Made a mistake in the listing ---> it ended - eat the cost. This is the way reputable sellers do business.
> 
> I tried to initiate invoice revision (you can request an updated invoice), but seller ignored! Did it the second time, no answer. I guess it's either pay inflated shipping or walk away. What a great way to fill a customer with joy from the purchase!
> 
> ---end rant---


My suggestion is to pay through paypal right through the listing's "pay now" button. That will charge you shipping as it shows in the listing.

Then if the seller refunds or demands more money, you can leave feedback. (If you don't pay, you can't leave feedback and/or any feedback you leave can be removed.)


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> Thank you so much for finding this! This will be of a great help while communicating with customer support.


Or to let the seller know that she's violating policy. 

She may argue that she's charging a "reasonable shipping charge," but that is the amount shown in the listing. She's not allowed to charge more. (She can charge less, but that won't happen!)


----------



## BeenBurned

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yeah. I told her those were unreasonable "handling charge" which was against the eBay policy. She said she didn't know the box was free but she insisted to charge the $2 parking fee and $1 for the packaging tape.


She has to do that during the course of listing the item. 

If the actual shipping cost is $10, she can charge $13 to account for the parking and tape. But it *must* show as the shipping cost in the listing and again, cannot be added after.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BeenBurned said:


> She has to do that during the course of listing the item.
> 
> If the actual shipping cost is $10, she can charge $13 to account for the parking and tape. But it *must* show as the shipping cost in the listing and again, cannot be added after.




Exactly!


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion is to pay through paypal right through the listing's "pay now" button. That will charge you shipping as it shows in the listing.
> 
> Then if the seller refunds or demands more money, you can leave feedback. (If you don't pay, you can't leave feedback and/or any feedback you leave can be removed.)



I tried what you advised & clicked "Pay Now", but it showed increased shipping. I think this is because she already sent me a "updated" (aka "inflated") invoice. I asked her to revise it again back to original, she ignored. 

I want the item, so I will pay. I bet, she knows it, too.
I mean, I waited a week to win this thing. Bummer, that seller can't honor the original listing.


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> Or to let the seller know that she's violating policy.
> 
> She may argue that she's charging a "reasonable shipping charge," but that is the amount shown in the listing. She's not allowed to charge more. (She can charge less, but that won't happen!)



I did tell her everything about this policy, and she DID argue that this added cost is for, quote, "packaging material & handling". I replied, you can't increase shipping after ... And round and round we went. She is in denial. Conflicting, but I really want my purchase, so I have to suck it up.


----------



## karetoll

Honestly, I'd go ahead and get the item, then neg her on feedback saying she broke eBay policies by increasing shipping. Since she's sticking to that stance ... get the item, then use feedback to warn others.


----------



## salearea

mari_merry said:


> I did tell her everything about this policy, and she DID argue that this added cost is for, quote, "packaging material & handling". I replied, you can't increase shipping after ... And round and round we went. She is in denial. Conflicting, but I really want my purchase, so I have to suck it up.



Contact CS after receiving it. They will likely give you a courtesy refund for the difference and hopefully note the violation on seller's account.


----------



## mari_merry

karetoll said:


> Honestly, I'd go ahead and get the item, then neg her on feedback saying she broke eBay policies by increasing shipping. Since she's sticking to that stance ... get the item, then use feedback to warn others.



Thank you, I feel like doing just that!


----------



## mari_merry

salearea said:


> Contact CS after receiving it. They will likely give you a courtesy refund for the difference and hopefully note the violation on seller's account.



Will definitely do so. 

Wish my stubborn seller could join this discussion, but as she said, "buyers forum" is not a reliable source of information. So not true..!!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion is to pay through paypal right through the listing's "pay now" button. That will charge you shipping as it shows in the listing.
> 
> Then if the seller refunds or demands more money, you can leave feedback. (If you don't pay, you can't leave feedback and/or any feedback you leave can be removed.)





mari_merry said:


> I tried what you advised & clicked "Pay Now", but it showed increased shipping. I think this is because she already sent me a "updated" (aka "inflated") invoice. I asked her to revise it again back to original, she ignored.
> 
> I want the item, so I will pay. I bet, she knows it, too.
> I mean, I waited a week to win this thing. Bummer, that seller can't honor the original listing.


Yes, that doesn't work. The best way to avoid this is to pay immediately after the auction ends so the seller doesn't have time to invoice. Ebay really needs to change their policy on this.


----------



## skislope15

Storm702 said:


> OMG! BUSTED!!!! What an awful seller. I swear, some people have no scruples.







PikaboICU said:


> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a rotten thing that seller did! I would detail all of this and report her!
> 
> Rotten- ROTTEN.







BeenBurned said:


> Dear milaamor,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know you still have this item as I was concerned after reading your last buyer's feedback. I will let my sister know the dress is still available and not damaged beyond repair.




And in the least shocking news today guess what was relisted  

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131637530314


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> Thank you, I feel like doing just that!




It makes no sense to risk a negative over a few dollars, usually sellers are the opposite and are willing to give up a few bucks to avoid being negged. Just be careful when you leave feedback that you don't say anything that could warrant your feedback being removed by eBay


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> I did tell her everything about this policy, and she DID argue that this added cost is for, quote, "packaging material & handling". I replied, you can't increase shipping after ... And round and round we went. She is in denial. Conflicting, but I really want my purchase, so I have to suck it up.





karetoll said:


> Honestly, I'd go ahead and get the item, then neg her on feedback saying she broke eBay policies by increasing shipping. Since she's sticking to that stance ... get the item, then use feedback to warn others.





skislope15 said:


> It makes no sense to risk a negative over a few dollars, usually sellers are the opposite and are willing to give up a few bucks to avoid being negged. Just be careful when you leave feedback that you don't say anything that could warrant your feedback being removed by eBay


Negative feedback: "Seller raised shipping $ after listing ended."


----------



## JazzyMac

skislope15 said:


> And in the least shocking news today guess what was relisted
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131637530314




Is it for the same starting price?  I'm wondering what's he deal with the dress. Or maybe she wants a specific customer?


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> And in the least shocking news today guess what was relisted
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131637530314





JazzyMac said:


> Is it for the same starting price?  I'm wondering what's he deal with the dress. Or maybe she wants a specific customer?


Same starting price. 

Skislope, you might want to comment on her response to the feedback with something to the effect of, "if damaged, why relisted? 131637530314"


----------



## skislope15

JazzyMac said:


> Is it for the same starting price?  I'm wondering what's he deal with the dress. Or maybe she wants a specific customer?




I think that she doesn't have the merchandise in when she lists it hence her stock photos, the dress probably came in after and was damaged, she still should have ended the auction and didn't. I also think she is selling knockoffs.

She sold the same Phillip purse 5x with all the same stock photos same for the Ronny kobo maroon dress, both highly faked and available on sites like aliexpress.

The "Annis" dress is the one that I bid on, it's one of the few Ronny dresses that hasn't gone on sale anywhere yet is $428 everywhere. The seller is saying she got a 2nd Undamaged one from her "vendor" I just don't see how she would get a 2nd dress and be able to sell it at less then 1/2 retail price and make a profit. Pair that will the fact that she doesn't know the name of the dress and just lists it as tapestry dress leads me to believe she's selling knock offs.
It's my fault I usually never bid on stock photos and I look into a seller more
But I didn't this time, it was probably a blessing that she cancelled so I wasn't shipped a fake.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/r/mo...=Womens&product=RONR-WD254&product=RONR-WD254


https://m.lordandtaylor.com/lnt/html/#!lang/en/productdetails/4978362


----------



## Nikki_

skislope15 said:


> And in the least shocking news today guess what was relisted
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131637530314



Well, look at that. The same damn dress!


----------



## Catbird9

Nikki_ said:


> Well, look at that. The same damn dress!



Or the same picture, anyway.


----------



## PikaboICU

skislope15 said:


> And in the least shocking news today guess what was relisted
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131637530314



OMGOSH!!  I would be hopping mad!

It's times like this I'm lucky I can't reach through the computer and SLAP somebody!

GRRRRR :censor:

Report her.. Can we report her?
WTH- This is the type of seller that gives Ebay a bad rep! 

I'm sorry Skislope- it's lost in all of this anger & mess but I know you're disappointed about not getting the dress..


----------



## karetoll

I've reported the dress. Sometimes eBay pays attention to reports, sometimes they don't. The least we can do is try!

People could also flood the seller with questions about it.  At least make her waste her time.


----------



## skislope15

karetoll said:


> I've reported the dress. Sometimes eBay pays attention to reports, sometimes they don't. The least we can do is try!
> 
> People could also flood the seller with questions about it.  At least make her waste her time.




Maybe ask if she has pics of it?


----------



## mari_merry

skislope15 said:


> It makes no sense to risk a negative over a few dollars, usually sellers are the opposite and are willing to give up a few bucks to avoid being negged. Just be careful when you leave feedback that you don't say anything that could warrant your feedback being removed by eBay



I'm actually quite hesitant to leave any kind of bad feedback in general. I know how sellers pride themselves in keeping their fb pristine, so even if something goes wrong, and they try their best to solve the issue. It's just my seller doesn't seem to care  

She has 100% and less than 120 transactions. My neg would hurt for sure. I feel conflicted to do it over five bucks, but at the same time wanna let other buyers know.


----------



## mari_merry

Speaking about pet peeves & feedback followed

For example, this lady sold me lovely pair of Louboutins, not NIB but rather "unworn" - and she sent shoes in an ENVELOPE. No protection, no wrapping, nada. Just threw them in and off they went! 

I was quite taken aback by it. Soles got scuffed tiny bit by rubbing against each other during shipping. I mean, she didn't even wrap each individual shoe to prevent it. 

So I left a *neutral*. 

She then replied "_LIES. Shipped in usps flate rate bag_"   

...Huh??


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> I'm actually quite hesitant to leave any kind of bad feedback in general. I know how sellers pride themselves in keeping their fb pristine, so even if something goes wrong, and they try their best to solve the issue. It's just my seller doesn't seem to care
> 
> 
> 
> She has 100% and less than 120 transactions. My neg would hurt for sure. I feel conflicted to do it over five bucks, but at the same time wanna let other buyers know.




I agree with you completely. If you still want the item and are willing to pay the extra few dollars I would consider a neutral if there's no issue with the item. Something to the effect of great shirt but seller charged extra after auction... (I can't remember what you were bidding on)
While I don't agree with what the seller is doing I'm not sure if it fully warrants a negative if the item is as described


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> Speaking about pet peeves & feedback followed
> 
> 
> 
> For example, this lady sold me lovely pair of Louboutins, not NIB but rather "unworn" - and she sent shoes in an ENVELOPE. No protection, no wrapping, nada. Just threw them in and off they went!
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite taken aback by it. Soles got scuffed tiny bit by rubbing against each other during shipping. I mean, she didn't even wrap each individual shoe to prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> So I left a *neutral*.
> 
> 
> 
> She then replied "_LIES. Shipped in usps flate rate bag_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...Huh??




Didn't she reinforce what you just said? Maybe she only considers the envelope the flat envelope and not the flexible version. She's lucky there wasn't a heel snapped in transit. I just cringed reading your post, those poor shoes


----------



## mari_merry

skislope15 said:


> Didn't she reinforce what you just said? Maybe she only considers the envelope the flat envelope and not the flexible version. She's lucky there wasn't a heel snapped in transit. I just cringed reading your post, those poor shoes



These people crack me up. 

I kindly advised her to send shoes in a box next time


----------



## PikaboICU

mari_merry said:


> Speaking about pet peeves & feedback followed
> 
> For example, this lady sold me lovely pair of Louboutins, not NIB but rather "unworn" - and she sent shoes in an ENVELOPE. No protection, no wrapping, nada. Just threw them in and off they went!
> 
> I was quite taken aback by it. Soles got scuffed tiny bit by rubbing against each other during shipping. I mean, she didn't even wrap each individual shoe to prevent it.
> 
> So I left a *neutral*.
> 
> She then replied "_LIES. Shipped in usps flate rate bag_"
> 
> ...Huh??






OMGOSH! That's about the dumbest thing ever.. I got a Balenciaga bag delivered nekkid, tossed in a big brown box, rattled all over the place in transit, for several states and even _that_ wasn't as moronic as Louboutins in an envelope!!

LOUBOUTINS IN AN ENVELOPE!!! ???!!! 

Does she not realize that she is responsible to get your items to you intact? That damage would be on her? DOPE!
If you have to use a poly bag/envelope (and I can't see that being necessary) but IF it ever was, at least wrap the shoes in massive amounts of bubble-wrap! 
Personally, I wouldn't even send that way- those need to be in a box but at least the bubble-wrap would offer a tiny bit of protection.

I just don't know what these sellers are thinking! Save $3.00 on shipping yet risk several hundred in damages?


----------



## hughg3103

Hi everyone. Another newbie here. 
I've been an UK based ebay member since 2004 but I hardly use it these days, given that I spend a lot of my time in Spain now. I only have a 79 feedback, but it is 100% positive.

Anyway, I was hoping to get some views or feedback on a little problem I'm currently having. 

I recently advertised an expensive watch on ebay in a regular auction with no reserve. Perhaps stupidly, I didn't think to restrict bidding to those with a certain number of feedback ratings. The item is rare and in excellent condition, so the bidding went quite high, including from some established members with very high ratings.

Anyway, 10 minutes before the auction ended, a zero-rated bidder suddenly placed what was obviously a large bid that nobody was able to beat, even though a couple of genuine bidders tried. 

Suddenly realising the potential of a scam, I frantically looked up how to change the bidding settings, but I was just too late to stop this buyer winning the auction. The buyer opened their account in Aug 2015 and claimed to be from NY NY USA. Alarm bells really started to ring when the seller emailed chasing for an invoice and asking for the item to be posted to an address in Greece, Europe. Further alarm bells rang when the seller offered to pay all the postage (the ad stated it was included in the price) and then asked for photos of the item (the ad already had 8 photos).

I emailed the buyer raising my concerns and asking for a scanned copy of 'her' drivers licence and a landline contact telephone number for both her and the contact in Greece. In response, I got a very polite 'rant' moaning about how she used to have 289 feedback rating, but got suspended over a 'silly misunderstanding' and was now having to start from scratch over again and that we were all zero newbies at one point, blah blah blah. The english was really bad for a supposed American. She concluded by saying that she understood my position and that we didn't have to do business if I didn't want to, or that we could even wait until she gets her main account un-suspended. However, she conspicuously didn't comment on my request for ID. I'm now 99% satisfied it was some sort of scam, possibly the old 'item delivered was a fake' scam, following which they will try and force a refund from paypal??

Anyway, after receiving the email, my instinct was to let sleeping dogs lie and try to do a SECOND CHANCE SELLER bid without going through the rigmarole of opening an seller incident report. However, my request was blocked because my monthly seller allowance for the month was now too low (ebay obviously assume that it's a second item, since I have not opened any query regarding the original item). I went on ebay customer services and got the limit raised, but nowhere near enough to cover the price of 2 expensive watches.

If I open a complaint, I assume it will have to be in the 'buyer refused to pay' category? I'm guessing I can't complain just based on my suspicions?? However, if I send an invoice to the seller, she (or he) will doubtless smell blood and send the money, forcing my hand. If I then refuse to send it, I will doubtless get negative rating, or even an ebay suspension? The whole procedure will probably take an age too?

How do you think I should handle this? Given the price the watch fetched on the first occasion, I'm minded just to pay the ebay fees from last week and then re-advertise it again next month when my sale limit is reset, but I'm just worried if it might not be the end of the matter. I'm 90% certain that the buyer has gone to ground on the issue and won't push the matter if she is not contacted again. No invoice has been issued to the seller.

What do you think?


----------



## mari_merry

PikaboICU said:


> OMGOSH! That's about the dumbest thing ever.. I got a Balenciaga bag delivered nekkid, tossed in a big brown box, rattled all over the place in transit, for several states and even _that_ wasn't as moronic as Louboutins in an envelope!!
> 
> LOUBOUTINS IN AN ENVELOPE!!! ???!!!
> 
> Does she not realize that she is responsible to get your items to you intact? That damage would be on her? DOPE!
> If you have to use a poly bag/envelope (and I can't see that being necessary) but IF it ever was, at least wrap the shoes in massive amounts of bubble-wrap!
> Personally, I wouldn't even send that way- those need to be in a box but at least the bubble-wrap would offer a tiny bit of protection.
> 
> I just don't know what these sellers are thinking! Save $3.00 on shipping yet risk several hundred in damages?



Exactly! 

Lucky for her, it was only couple states away, still, I was amazed how heels didn't break. Thanks to CL quality, I guess? 

I love when sellers package your item with love, when you open the box and see that person took time to wrap the item, I appreciate it so much! Thankfully, the majority of my sellers are good folks, reasonable and honorable.


----------



## PikaboICU

hughg3103 said:


> Hi everyone. Another newbie here.
> and then asked for photos of the item (the ad already had 8 photos).
> 
> I emailed the buyer raising my concerns and asking for a scanned copy of 'her' drivers licence and a landline contact telephone number for both her and the contact in Greece. In response, I got a very polite 'rant' moaning about how she used to have 289 feedback rating, but got suspended over a 'silly misunderstanding' and was now having to start from scratch over again and that we were all zero newbies at one point, blah blah blah. The english was really bad for a supposed American. She concluded by saying that she understood my position and that we didn't have to do business if I didn't want to, or that we could even wait until she gets her main account un-suspended. However, she conspicuously didn't comment on my request for ID. I'm now 99% satisfied it was some sort of scam, possibly the old 'item delivered was a fake' scam, following which they will try and force a refund from paypal??
> 
> Anyway, after receiving the email, my instinct was to let sleeping dogs lie and try to do a SECOND CHANCE SELLER bid without going through the rigmarole of opening an seller incident report. However, my request was blocked because my monthly seller allowance for the month was now too low (ebay obviously assume that it's a second item, since I have not opened any query regarding the original item). I went on ebay customer services and got the limit raised, but nowhere near enough to cover the price of 2 expensive watches.
> 
> If I open a complaint, I assume it will have to be in the 'buyer refused to pay' category? I'm guessing I can't complain just based on my suspicions?? However, if I send an invoice to the seller, she (or he) will doubtless smell blood and send the money, forcing my hand. If I then refuse to send it, I will doubtless get negative rating, or even an ebay suspension? The whole procedure will probably take an age too?
> 
> How do you think I should handle this? Given the price the watch fetched on the first occasion, I'm minded just to pay the ebay fees from last week and then re-advertise it again next month when my sale limit is reset, but I'm just worried if it might not be the end of the matter. I'm 90% certain that the buyer has gone to ground on the issue and won't push the matter if she is not contacted again. No invoice has been issued to the seller.
> 
> What do you think?




:welcome2:

A very intelligent newbie if I may say... 
That was very smart- to ask for the ID etc.. And yes, 100% positive that was a scam..
More likely, you would have gotten an official looking email from "paypal" telling you to ship but... It wouldn't be from Paypal and you would lose your item!
So BRAVO to you!

Ok onto the issue..
I would file the cancel at buyers request... If she agreed in her messages you should be able to do this-
I doubt she's ever going to pay you.
Once that's done, I believe it's as if the transaction never happened and should drop off your limits...

You can do the unpaid item instead, if you wish but that will take a few days to be able close out- 48 hours if I recall correctly..

The only danger with doing the cancel is if the "buyer" fights it.. I can't see them doing so in this case as they're a scammer. If they don't agree to the cancel, it will close out in 10 days but I'm thinking perhaps Ebay can help you get this done quicker if you call them. I mean to reset your limits..

Have you tried calling to see if a cancellation will reset your limit?
Since the "buyer" never paid? I know you get your fees credited immediately so I'm thinking it would put the amount back into your limits as well but I'm not 100% positive.

I'm sorry, what a mess..


----------



## hughg3103

Thanks Pikabo for your comments. That all makes perfect sense. I think I will try your first suggestion and do the 'cancel at buyer's request' in the first instance and see what happens from there. 

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again!!


----------



## PikaboICU

hughg3103 said:


> Thanks Pikabo for your comments. That all makes perfect sense. I think I will try your first suggestion and do the 'cancel at buyer's request' in the first instance and see what happens from there.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks again!!



You're welcome for sure, my pleasure..

I do hope it works out properly & adds that amount back into your limits.
Those seller limits can be a real chore to work with at times..

Do keep us posted Thanks! It's always nice to hear how these things turn out-
Hope to see you around the boards, TPF is such a great community to participate in.


----------



## megt10

mari_merry said:


> I'm actually quite hesitant to leave any kind of bad feedback in general. I know how sellers pride themselves in keeping their fb pristine, so even if something goes wrong, and they try their best to solve the issue. It's just my seller doesn't seem to care
> 
> She has 100% and less than 120 transactions. My neg would hurt for sure. I feel conflicted to do it over five bucks, but at the same time wanna let other buyers know.



While I generally side with sellers as there are so many unreasonable buyers, you are not one of them. Another reason I am pretty much done with selling. What she is doing is wrong and others should be made aware of it. I have only left a couple of negative or neutral feedbacks in my 10+ years on eBay. I believe you have done everything to give her the opportunity to correct the situation and you are right she just doesn't seem to care. If she made a 5.00 mistake she should just eat the cost of it. That is what I would do regardless of the price of the item that was sold.


----------



## mari_merry

megt10 said:


> While I generally side with sellers as there are so many unreasonable buyers, you are not one of them. Another reason I am pretty much done with selling. What she is doing is wrong and others should be made aware of it. I have only left a couple of negative or neutral feedbacks in my 10+ years on eBay. I believe you have done everything to give her the opportunity to correct the situation and you are right she just doesn't seem to care. If she made a 5.00 mistake she should just eat the cost of it. That is what I would do regardless of the price of the item that was sold.



I totally agree with your opinion, which is much appreciated! 
Comforting to hear this from you, as experienced seller, too. 

What a shame that ebay forces honest small sellers to quit offering their items. They only care about revenue and "big dogs". Sad.


----------



## megt10

mari_merry said:


> I totally agree with your opinion, which is much appreciated!
> Comforting to hear this from you, as experienced seller, too.
> 
> What a shame that ebay forces honest small sellers to quit offering their items. They only care about revenue and "big dogs". Sad.



I hope it helps. Honestly, the only time I have ever adjusted the price of shipping was when I found I could ship for less than I thought and I refunded the difference. When I thought I could ship in a medium priority box and the bag required a large, that was my fault and I paid the difference. That is how a seller with integrity should do business. It seems so petty and dishonest of a seller to try to get 5.00 more money than they quoted. Next time she should pay more attention.


----------



## mari_merry

megt10 said:


> I hope it helps. Honestly, the only time I have ever adjusted the price of shipping was when I found I could ship for less than I thought and I refunded the difference. When I thought I could ship in a medium priority box and the bag required a large, that was my fault and I paid the difference. That is how a seller with integrity should do business. It seems so petty and dishonest of a seller to try to get 5.00 more money than they quoted. Next time she should pay more attention.



OMG. Now four hours ago she relisted my item as $0.99 auction! She got nerve.. I hope she takes this listing down & I get my purchase safe sound asap.


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> OMG. Now four hours ago she relisted my item as $0.99 auction! She got nerve.. I hope she takes this listing down & I get my purchase safe sound asap.


There are times that sellers earn the negative feedbacks a buyer might leave! This is one of those times.


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> OMG. Now four hours ago she relisted my item as $0.99 auction! She got nerve.. I hope she takes this listing down & I get my purchase safe sound asap.




My neutral feedback option just went to a negative, your buyer needs to be reported as well. The pay me more or you don't get your item thing is wrong.

Curious what's the shipping price on the new auction?


----------



## hughg3103

PikaboICU said:


> You're welcome for sure, my pleasure..
> 
> I do hope it works out properly & adds that amount back into your limits.
> Those seller limits can be a real chore to work with at times..
> 
> Do keep us posted Thanks! It's always nice to hear how these things turn out-
> Hope to see you around the boards, TPF is such a great community to participate in.



Ok, so I have requested 'Cancel at Buyer's Request'. It says they will ask the buyer to confirm, which they allow up to 10 days.

Fingers crossed she (or he!) accepts. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## mari_merry

skislope15 said:


> My neutral feedback option just went to a negative, your buyer needs to be reported as well. The pay me more or you don't get your item thing is wrong.
> 
> Curious what's the shipping price on the new auction?



The same. She didn't even bother to change S&H costs. 
So if I would be a new customer, she'd do the exact same thing again.

I'm not communicating with her since Sunday morning, item is not shipped. Hope it's gonna be smooth sailing, mind you I paid more for shipping, so would be nice not to wait for a week before she actually sends my item.


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> The same. She didn't even bother to change S&H costs.
> So if I would be a new customer, she'd do the exact same thing again.
> 
> I'm not communicating with her since Sunday morning, item is not shipped. Hope it's gonna be smooth sailing, mind you I paid more for shipping, so would be nice not to wait for a week before she actually sends my item.


You paid the extra shipping she wasn't allowed to charge you and she still relisted?


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> You paid the extra shipping she wasn't allowed to charge you and she still relisted?



Yep. When I thought "OK. I paid, Just send me my purchase" She relists & it already has 2 bids! 

Item is unique and she can't have duplicates of it. I'm expecting her to take this new auction down, but it's rather hilarious (and disturbing at the same time).


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> Yep. When I thought "OK. I paid, Just send me my purchase" She relists & it already has 2 bids!
> 
> 
> 
> Item is unique and she can't have duplicates of it. I'm expecting her to take this new auction down, but it's rather hilarious (and disturbing at the same time).




Wow what a horrible seller. You should call eBay and point out that you paid for the item and paid your sellers extortion charge as well and the item is listed again, maybe they can end the listing?


----------



## whateve

I getting so sick of listings that have an item condition of new, but in the description the seller states it has scuffs or is missing a part. I wonder if a buyer would win a dispute since the defect is noted in the description.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I getting so sick of listings that have an item condition of new, but in the description the seller states it has scuffs or is missing a part. I wonder if a buyer would win a dispute since the defect is noted in the description.



They have a "New with defects" option, I thought...


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> Wow what a horrible seller. You should call eBay and point out that you paid for the item and paid your sellers extortion charge as well and the item is listed again, maybe they can end the listing?



Good idea! Ebay needs to be aware of what this seller is trying to pull.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> They have a "New with defects" option, I thought...


They do, but these sellers don't pick that option. Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...016223?hash=item1a0846ef5f:g:-8AAAOSw9mFWL8Pa


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> They do, but these sellers don't pick that option. Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...016223?hash=item1a0846ef5f:g:-8AAAOSw9mFWL8Pa



Ugh! I see what you mean


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I getting so sick of listings that have an item condition of new, but in the description the seller states it has scuffs or is missing a part. I wonder if a buyer would win a dispute since the defect is noted in the description.





Storm702 said:


> They have a "New with defects" option, I thought...





whateve said:


> They do, but these sellers don't pick that option. Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Coach-...016223?hash=item1a0846ef5f:g:-8AAAOSw9mFWL8Pa


It's also listed as NWT but there's no tag. 

That one should definitely be new with defects.


----------



## skislope15

whateve said:


> I getting so sick of listings that have an item condition of new, but in the description the seller states it has scuffs or is missing a part. I wonder if a buyer would win a dispute since the defect is noted in the description.




That and the "nwot" listings where sellers say item is new only worn once.... I see it so often...drives me insane


----------



## MDM

whateve said:


> I getting so sick of listings that have an item condition of new, but in the description the seller states it has scuffs or is missing a part. I wonder if a buyer would win a dispute since the defect is noted in the description.





skislope15 said:


> That and the "nwot" listings where sellers say item is new only worn once.... I see it so often...drives me insane



My absolute favorite!  ^  

My pet peeve is Louboutins listed as BRAND NEW in box, then the description says "Worn just once".  
I cannot roll my eyes fast enough.


----------



## skislope15

MDM said:


> My absolute favorite!  ^
> 
> My pet peeve is Louboutins listed as BRAND NEW in box, then the description says "Worn just once".
> I cannot roll my eyes fast enough.




Lol that's exactly where I see it most


----------



## Catbird9

MDM said:


> My absolute favorite!  ^
> 
> My pet peeve is Louboutins listed as BRAND NEW in box, then the description says "Worn just once".
> I cannot roll my eyes fast enough.



I know, like "worn JUST ONCE" to my best friend's wedding where I danced all night and it was raining so we grabbed a taxi and I stepped in the gutter getting in...but hey, it was only ONCE and they're "BRAND NEW!"


----------



## mari_merry

*Update* on my seller who increased shipping after auction ended, ignored my common sense arguments about how wrong it it & relisted my item after I paid. 

After three days with no confirmed shipping, I message her "whatsup where is my purchase?" 
She replies, that she *sold my item to second chance offer!* 

So she has my money now for three days, and haven't had courtesy to refund me as soon as she sold item i paid for!!! 

I'm fuming big time. :censor:

Now she says: "_I think there's some confusion. Are you the buyer who sent me money via PayPal ? Didn't you tell me you weren't buying? I have to get home and check from my desktop._"

After mine "REFUND ME ASAP" she ignores again. No refund so far.


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> *Update* on my seller who increased shipping after auction ended, ignored my common sense arguments about how wrong it it & relisted my item after I paid.
> 
> After three days with no confirmed shipping, I message her "whatsup where is my purchase?"
> She replies, that she *sold my item to second chance offer!*
> 
> So she has my money now for three days, and haven't had courtesy to refund me as soon as she sold item i paid for!!!
> 
> I'm fuming big time. :censor:
> 
> Now she says: "_I think there's some confusion. Are you the buyer who sent me money via PayPal ? Didn't you tell me you weren't buying? I have to get home and check from my desktop._"
> 
> After mine "REFUND ME ASAP" she ignores again. No refund so far.



Wooooooow what bullSugarHoneyIcedTea! Even if she is on the app, it tells you if the buyer paid! What a scumbag!


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Wooooooow what bullSugarHoneyIcedTea! Even if she is on the app, it tells you if the buyer paid! What a scumbag!



She could've refunded me right away! I'm so furious. 

Haven't got a SINGLE message from her since Sunday.  

I don't see why anyone would think it is acceptable to not communicate with your buyers. 
If you're too busy to send a quick message to someone who paid you their hard earned cash, don't sell. 

GOD!!!!


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> She could've refunded me right away! I'm so furious.
> 
> Haven't got a SINGLE message from her since Sunday.
> 
> I don't see why anyone would think it is acceptable to not communicate with your buyers.
> If you're too busy to send a quick message to someone who paid you their hard earned cash, don't sell.
> 
> GOD!!!!



Where do these people come from?! I am so sorry this happened to you. You even accomodated HER!


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Where do these people come from?! I am so sorry this happened to you. You even accomodated HER!



I hope she refunds me today. 

This is the case when I'm gonna be satisfied to leave a negative!  
I can't believe how bad this whole ordeal escalated. 

Thank you so much for your moral support!


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> I hope she refunds me today.
> 
> This is the case when I'm gonna be satisfied to leave a negative!
> I can't believe how bad this whole ordeal escalated.
> 
> Thank you so much for your moral support!



That is absolutely unacceptable! This is an example of people at their worst. Girl, we gotta stick together! You should post her seller ID in the ither forum.


----------



## whateve

mari_merry said:


> *Update* on my seller who increased shipping after auction ended, ignored my common sense arguments about how wrong it it & relisted my item after I paid.
> 
> After three days with no confirmed shipping, I message her "whatsup where is my purchase?"
> She replies, that she *sold my item to second chance offer!*
> 
> So she has my money now for three days, and haven't had courtesy to refund me as soon as she sold item i paid for!!!
> 
> I'm fuming big time. :censor:
> 
> Now she says: "_I think there's some confusion. Are you the buyer who sent me money via PayPal ? Didn't you tell me you weren't buying? I have to get home and check from my desktop._"
> 
> After mine "REFUND ME ASAP" she ignores again. No refund so far.


leave the negative now, just in case you can't once you get the refund. She deserves the most scathing feedback you can think of.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> leave the negative now, just in case you can't once you get the refund. She deserves the most scathing feedback you can think of.



I agree. This seller needs to be called out on her actions!


----------



## mari_merry

whateve said:


> leave the negative now, just in case you can't once you get the refund. She deserves the most scathing feedback you can think of.



Oh, you can't leave feedback after refund? Never knew that!

Now will think about something short and "sweet" (not so much)


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> I agree. This seller needs to be called out on her actions!



I will give her before midnight (ET) to refund me , if not, .. I will neg her tonigh. 

Can't believe she's been sitting on my money (almost $500) all this time. And now ignores!


----------



## whateve

mari_merry said:


> Oh, you can't leave feedback after refund? Never knew that!
> 
> Now will think about something short and "sweet" (not so much)


You might be able to, but there have been times I think I couldn't so I wouldn't want to wait, just in case. It probably wouldn't happen until or if the transaction was cancelled, and you aren't going to agree to that!


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> I will give her before midnight (ET) to refund me , if not, .. I will neg her tonigh.
> 
> Can't believe she's been sitting on my money (almost $500) all this time. And now ignores!



WAIT, $500?!?! Homegirl, you need to message her again NOW and tell her you need your money back! You are a saint for waiting this long.


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> WAIT, $500?!?! Homegirl, you need to message her again NOW and tell her you need your money back! You are a saint for waiting this long.



I sent her 4 messages so far (tonight), the only answer I got I posted here couple posts earlier. 

She is playing with me! Nothing I can do, but neg her, and wait till I can file INR... 
I have a feeling she's not gonna refund me. She could've done it already 100 times, but chooses not to.


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> I sent her 4 messages so far (tonight), the only answer I got I posted here couple posts earlier.
> 
> She is playing with me! Nothing I can do, but neg her, and wait till I can file INR...
> I have a feeling she's not gonna refund me. She could've done it already 100 times, but chooses not to.



She has to. She took your money, and you haven't received your item or proof of shipping with tracking.  Have you called ebay? I had 2 sellers never ship & I got a refund pretty quick. How long did she say it would take to ship in the listing?


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> She has to. She took your money, and you haven't received your item or proof of shipping with tracking.  Have you called ebay? I had 2 sellers never ship & I got a refund pretty quick. How long did she say it would take to ship in the listing?



shipping&handling - supposed to be 5 days or so!

But she already sold it to second chancer.. So THAT person paid her, I paid her FIRST. 

She's sitting pretty. I will call ebay after midnight if she doesn't respond. If ebay reps can see, that she has my money AND sold my item to someone else - maybe they will indeed refund me sooner? Hope so.


----------



## mari_merry

whateve said:


> You might be able to, but there have been times I think I couldn't so I wouldn't want to wait, just in case. It probably wouldn't happen until or if the transaction was cancelled, and you aren't going to agree to that!



I will definitely decline her cancellation. 

This is literally the worst seller I've encountered. 

You never know, when ebay "fun" is gonna hit you


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> shipping&handling - supposed to be 5 days or so!
> 
> But she already sold it to second chancer.. So THAT person paid her, I paid her FIRST.
> 
> She's sitting pretty. I will call ebay after midnight if she doesn't respond. If ebay reps can see, that she has my money AND sold my item to someone else - maybe they will indeed refund me sooner? Hope so.



Oh they definitely will. Did she say anything in her reply about relisting?


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Oh they definitely will. Did she say anything in her reply about relisting?



Nope! Like it never happened.

I think she knows, what to admit to in messages, and what not to)


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> Nope! Like it never happened.



Shoot. Well they should still be able to see that she relisted after you paid.


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Shoot. Well they should still be able to see that she relisted after you paid.



I will update *hopefully* soon, after I speak with evilbay ullhair:

Ladies!! Thanks to sharing this with you, I'm not shaking out of anger and frustration anymore


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> I will update *hopefully* soon, after I speak with evilbay ullhair:
> 
> Ladies!! Thanks to sharing this with you, I'm not shaking out of anger and frustration anymore



Please let us know what happens. I'm glad you're feeling better! :thumbup:


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> Nope! Like it never happened.
> 
> I think she knows, what to admit to in messages, and what not to)


Neg her now!


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> Neg her now!



 She just messaged me: _"Sir/maam, I'll send you your item tomorrow. I will mark it shipped when I send it."_

After I DEMANDED my refund several times!!! 

I think I'm dealing with a nutcase for real real.


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Please let us know what happens. I'm glad you're feeling better! :thumbup:



My mind is blown, what should I do know?
She replied me, saying she's gonna ship my item 

But what about "i offered it to second chance and it sold". WTH.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

But she said she sold it to someone else!


----------



## mari_merry

BV_LC_poodle said:


> But she said she sold it to someone else!



Exactly! 
And her feedback is glowing 100%! How is this possible.


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> Exactly!
> And her feedback is glowing 100%! How is this possible.



How many feedback does she have? And why did she say she sold it?


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> She just messaged me: _"Sir/maam, I'll send you your item tomorrow. I will mark it shipped when I send it."_
> 
> After I DEMANDED my refund several times!!!
> 
> I think I'm dealing with a nutcase for real real.



Make sure she gives you the tracking number. But there is a lot of lag with tracking.... mine still said shipped when it had been delivered with my last item.


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> How many feedback does she have? And why did she say she sold it?



She has 78 fb. Member of ebay since 2004! 

First message I got from her today was: "_I put it up for second chance and it sold. Did it not send you a notification ?_"

Like you couldn't message me to let me know that, woman? huh

She is contradicting herself from the beginning.

Do you think I should still call reps tonight? 
And wait till item is received to neg her. 

WHAT A MESS.


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> She has 78 fb. Member of ebay since 2004!
> 
> First message I got from her today was: "_I put it up for second chance and it sold. Did it not send you a notification ?_"
> 
> Like you couldn't message me to let me know that, woman? huh
> 
> She is contradicting herself from the beginning.
> 
> Do you think I should still call reps tonight?
> And wait till item received to neg her.
> 
> WHAT A MESS.



Is it all for selling? And yes, I would still call, as a measure of precaution


----------



## Storm702

Storm702 said:


> Is it all for selling? And yes, I would still call, as a measure of precaution



Wait, she did say she relisted? Oh yeah, you will definitely be refunded


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Is it all for selling? And yes, I would still call, as a measure of precaution



Yep, 71 are as a seller. So she's not a newbie per se. 

She has other high end items sold, and everybody seemed happy! I don't understand why I had to be so lucky to meet her "other" side


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> She just messaged me: _"Sir/maam, I'll send you your item tomorrow. I will mark it shipped when I send it."_
> 
> After I DEMANDED my refund several times!!!
> 
> I think I'm dealing with a nutcase for real real.





mari_merry said:


> My mind is blown, what should I do know?
> She replied me, saying she's gonna ship my item
> 
> But what about "i offered it to second chance and it sold". WTH.


I suggest telling her to send it. Give it a week and if you don't get it, open a non-receipt dispute and neg the he!! out of her! (Actually, I might be tempted to neg her anyway; just wait until you receive it to "thank" her for the hard time.


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> I suggest telling her to send it. Give it a week and if you don't get it, open a non-receipt dispute and neg the he!! out of her! (Actually, I might be tempted to neg her anyway; just wait until you receive it to "thank" her for the hard time.



Will do exactly that! I appreciate your input, reassurance for me.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

I have a pet peeve. Like most people, I only use my Mobil app. Mainly because I can get a bid in faster that way than going to the web page. For the last week it goes to the app, then wants to overlay a suggest to update to a latest app. This requires a huge delay, because I can't go to anything while it's fiddling around downloading that message. Then I have to wait until it is fully loaded and click "done." You probably say, why not update app? Because everybody tells me the new app is crap. Probably updating to the new iOS on Apple thingy. Until something is done, somebody will miss my business as a buyer, and I suspect I,m not the only one who is giving up visiting and buying.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

I finally did update to new app... And guess what? Does exactly the same thing! Ug!


----------



## Catbird9

Farmer Cyndy said:


> I have a pet peeve. Like most people, I only use my Mobil app. Mainly because I can get a bid in faster that way than going to the web page. For the last week it goes to the app, then wants to overlay a suggest to update to a latest app. This requires a huge delay, because I can't go to anything while it's fiddling around downloading that message. Then I have to wait until it is fully loaded and click "done." You probably say, why not update app? Because everybody tells me the new app is crap. Probably updating to the new iOS on Apple thingy. Until something is done, somebody will miss my business as a buyer, and I suspect I,m not the only one who is giving up visiting and buying.





Farmer Cyndy said:


> I finally did update to new app... And guess what? Does exactly the same thing! Ug!



Exactly why I do not trust, do not use, and do not recommend "apps." With very few exceptions, you will have a better online experience using the good old "desktop" interface.

If you really want to win eBay auctions and can't be at your computer when the auction ends, you must use a sniping service. It is that simple.


----------



## Storm702

I've had issues losing auctions with both the app and snipebids. With snipebids though, I was very surprised. I checked to make sure I had correctly entered the time and my highest bid, and I had, but it never placed the bid! With the app, I've encountered network issues or bad WiFi signals and my bid was not placed. I agree, desktop is the safest bet for bidding.


----------



## mari_merry

*Update* on my "increased shipping" ordeal: 

I called customer support, thankfully got an American rep right away. Told them everything, got transferred to "Buyer Protection Department", a very understanding rep told me I had nothing to worry about, as this is wrong on seller's behalf: 

-Raising shipping after auction
-Offering second chance without cancelling a transaction with me
-Relisting the item while we both entered a binding contact
-Ignoring my demands to refund me. 
-Leaving me "false" positive feedback 

He then opened INR case as, I quote, "a courtesy". If it would be up to me, I could only open it myself on Monday! Mind you, rep said it's "the best way to have it resolved" 

Ah, and first thing I see from my seller today (screenshot attached)
Rep also filed for a feedback removal.


----------



## StopHammertime

mari_merry said:


> *Update* on my "increased shipping" ordeal:
> 
> 
> 
> I called customer support, thankfully got an American rep right away. Told them everything, got transferred to "Buyer Protection Department", a very understanding rep told me I had nothing to worry about, as this is wrong on seller's behalf:
> 
> 
> 
> -Raising shipping after auction
> 
> -Offering second chance without cancelling a transaction with me
> 
> -Relisting the item while we both entered the binding contact
> 
> -Ignoring my demands to refund me.
> 
> -Leaving me "false" positive feedback
> 
> 
> 
> He then opened INR case as, I quote, "a courtesy". If it would be up to me, I could only open it myself on Monday! Mind you, rep said it's "the best way to have it resolved"
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, and first thing I see from my seller today:
> 
> Rep also filed for a feedback removal.




Can't wrap my mind around this weirdo! What she is doing makes no sense. Hope you get your refund soon, $500 is not something to brush off!


----------



## mari_merry

StopHammertime said:


> Can't wrap my mind around this weirdo! What she is doing makes no sense. Hope you get your refund soon, $500 is not something to brush off!



Thank you! 

Rep also told me he's gonna file several reports on this seller, as "we here at ebay don't take this kind of behavior lightly" - Generic, but..


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> *Update* on my "increased shipping" ordeal:
> 
> I called customer support, thankfully got an American rep right away. Told them everything, got transferred to "Buyer Protection Department", a very understanding rep told me I had nothing to worry about, as this is wrong on seller's behalf:
> 
> -Raising shipping after auction
> -Offering second chance without cancelling a transaction with me
> -Relisting the item while we both entered a binding contact
> -Ignoring my demands to refund me.
> -Leaving me "false" positive feedback
> 
> He then opened INR case as, I quote, "a courtesy". If it would be up to me, I could only open it myself on Monday! Mind you, rep said it's "the best way to have it resolved"
> 
> Ah, and first thing I see from my seller today:
> Rep also filed for a feedback removal.



Good for you! I'm glad you won! What a beyotch! At least you never have to deal with her again.


----------



## mari_merry

Storm702 said:


> Good for you! I'm glad you won! What a beyotch! At least you never have to deal with her again.



She sent my item with UPS, not with Priority Mail - that's what I paid raised shipping for!
Just confuses the heck out of me. 

Luckily, all these years on ebay, this is a first wackadoodle I encountered.  

By the way, if anybody needs good CS:
Phone number: 866-643-1587
When dialing, press 2, then it asks for your phone number, zip, then transfers to a real person.


----------



## Storm702

mari_merry said:


> She sent my item with UPS, not with Priority Mail - that's what I paid raised shipping for!
> Just confuses the heck out of me.
> 
> Luckily, all these years on ebay, this is a first wackadoodle I encountered.
> 
> By the way, if anybody needs good CS:
> Phone number: 866-643-1587
> When dialing, press 2, then it asks for your phone number, zip, then transfers to a real person.



Thanks, I will definitely save that number.


----------



## MDM

Catbird9 said:


> I know, like "worn JUST ONCE" to my best friend's wedding where I danced all night and it was raining so we grabbed a taxi and I stepped in the gutter getting in...but hey, it was only ONCE and they're "BRAND NEW!"



This made me  :lolots:


----------



## MDM

mari_merry said:


> I'm fuming big time. :censor:



*Mari_merry* - I feel so bad for you, sending you good vibes that this all concludes without further aggravation.  



This brought flashbacks from (just one!) of my eBay nightmares.  
-  Paid $ 600 IMMEDIATELY for a pair of Louboutins
-  5 days went by, no shipping info, no contact.  
-  When she finally replied: "I'm shipping out today".
-  "Today" turned into 2 weeks of "Sorry, I'll really do it tomorrow, blah, blah".
-  After almost a month, I filed INR & she waited until the LAST DAY to respond to claim.
-  Issued HALF OF MY REFUND and eBay CLOSED THE CASE and sided with her!!!   
-  eBay CS:  "Because it's a sign of good faith that she refunded you".  
-  She finally issued the other half TWO WEEKS LATER after several more calls to eBay.


----------



## Storm702

MDM said:


> *Mari_merry* - I feel so bad for you, sending you good vibes that this all concludes without further aggravation.
> 
> 
> 
> This brought flashbacks from (just one!) of my eBay nightmares.
> -  Paid $ 600 IMMEDIATELY for a pair of Louboutins
> -  5 days went by, no shipping info, no contact.
> -  When she finally replied: "I'm shipping out today".
> -  "Today" turned into 2 weeks of "Sorry, I'll really do it tomorrow, blah, blah".
> -  After almost a month, I filed INR & she waited until the LAST DAY to respond to claim.
> -  Issued HALF OF MY REFUND and eBay CLOSED THE CASE and sided with her!!!
> -  eBay CS:  "Because it's a sign of good faith that she refunded you".
> -  She finally issued the other half TWO WEEKS LATER after several more calls to eBay.



Wooooooow. ... sounds like she spent YOUR money as soon as you paid. As a seller, I keave buyers' money in PayPal until I've received positive feedback or a reasonable amount of time has passed.


----------



## MDM

Storm702 said:


> Wooooooow. ... sounds like she spent YOUR money as soon as you paid. As a seller, I keave buyers' money in PayPal until I've received positive feedback or a reasonable amount of time has passed.



AND I never got my shoes!

I think your seller and mine might be offsprings from the same scum pool.


----------



## Storm702

MDM said:


> AND I never got my shoes!
> 
> I think your seller and mine might be offsprings from the same scum pool.



I just don't understand why people list an item, get paid what they want for it, then mess around and not ship or make wack excuses for not completing the transaction. Weirdos.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Catbird9 said:


> Exactly why I do not trust, do not use, and do not recommend "apps." With very few exceptions, you will have a better online experience using the good old "desktop" interface.
> 
> If you really want to win eBay auctions and can't be at your computer when the auction ends, you must use a sniping service. It is that simple.




Done snipe bids before. I really like bidding myself, maybe I want to go a bit more then my set bid, etc. or change my mind after I had time to cancel. Maybe the "suggested" items below e item looks like something I like better before I bid.

Let's face it, apps are the coming thing. But, I'm not going to tie up my phone or iPad while it's not even done downloading for over 5 minutes or more, let alone burn through my data. It will get fixed eventually, but I just want sellers to know there is a problem out there right now.


----------



## Catbird9

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Done snipe bids before. I really like bidding myself, maybe I want to go a bit more then my set bid, etc. or change my mind after I had time to cancel. Maybe the "suggested" items below e item looks like something I like better before I bid.
> 
> Let's face it, apps are the coming thing. But, I'm not going to tie up my phone or iPad while it's not even done downloading for over 5 minutes or more, let alone burn through my data. It will get fixed eventually, but I just want sellers to know there is a problem out there right now.



Good points...I hear ya. 

I also try to keep an eye on auctions even if I've got a snipe set...and have cancelled the snipe in some cases.

I find if I do my own bidding, I will frequently get caught up in an adrenaline rush and pay more than I intended. 

I sometimes find stuff in the "suggested" items that I hadn't seen before too. It's a great feature.


----------



## whateve

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Done snipe bids before. I really like bidding myself, maybe I want to go a bit more then my set bid, etc. or change my mind after I had time to cancel. Maybe the "suggested" items below e item looks like something I like better before I bid.
> 
> Let's face it, apps are the coming thing. But, I'm not going to tie up my phone or iPad while it's not even done downloading for over 5 minutes or more, let alone burn through my data. It will get fixed eventually, but I just want sellers to know there is a problem out there right now.





Catbird9 said:


> Good points...I hear ya.
> 
> I also try to keep an eye on auctions even if I've got a snipe set...and have cancelled the snipe in some cases.
> 
> I find if I do my own bidding, I will frequently get caught up in an adrenaline rush and pay more than I intended.
> 
> I sometimes find stuff in the "suggested" items that I hadn't seen before too. It's a great feature.


One time I was waiting for the last minute to bid on a item and then found the same item in the suggested items for $100 less, literally about 1/2 hour before I was going to bid. That's why no matter how sure I am that I want an item, I don't bid early unless it is a low starting bid.


----------



## whateve

mari_merry said:


> *Update* on my "increased shipping" ordeal:
> 
> I called customer support, thankfully got an American rep right away. Told them everything, got transferred to "Buyer Protection Department", a very understanding rep told me I had nothing to worry about, as this is wrong on seller's behalf:
> 
> -Raising shipping after auction
> -Offering second chance without cancelling a transaction with me
> -Relisting the item while we both entered a binding contact
> -Ignoring my demands to refund me.
> -Leaving me "false" positive feedback
> 
> He then opened INR case as, I quote, "a courtesy". If it would be up to me, I could only open it myself on Monday! Mind you, rep said it's "the best way to have it resolved"
> 
> Ah, and first thing I see from my seller today (screenshot attached)
> Rep also filed for a feedback removal.


Wow. This seller is crazy!


----------



## Catbird9

StopHammertime said:


> Can't wrap my mind around this weirdo! What she is doing makes no sense. Hope you get your refund soon, $500 is not something to brush off!



I'm wondering if somehow the seller is using the $500 temporarily to fund some other activity. This whole thing smells like a carefully planned scam. I can't quite get my head around it either. If they are just jerking you around to punish you for not agreeing to their increased shipping charge, they are seriously


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering if somehow the seller is using the $500 temporarily to fund some other activity. This whole thing smells like a carefully planned scam. I can't quite get my head around it either. If they are just jerking you around to punish you for not agreeing to their increased shipping charge, they are seriously


But she DID agree and pay the increased shipping!


----------



## mari_merry

MDM said:


> *Mari_merry* - I feel so bad for you, sending you good vibes that this all concludes without further aggravation.
> 
> 
> 
> This brought flashbacks from (just one!) of my eBay nightmares.
> -  Paid $ 600 IMMEDIATELY for a pair of Louboutins
> -  5 days went by, no shipping info, no contact.
> -  When she finally replied: "I'm shipping out today".
> -  "Today" turned into 2 weeks of "Sorry, I'll really do it tomorrow, blah, blah".
> -  After almost a month, I filed INR & she waited until the LAST DAY to respond to claim.
> -  Issued HALF OF MY REFUND and eBay CLOSED THE CASE and sided with her!!!
> -  eBay CS:  "Because it's a sign of good faith that she refunded you".
> -  She finally issued the other half TWO WEEKS LATER after several more calls to eBay.



Thank you! 

Your story is bewildering. Why would they side with a seller in this case..? Can't even imaging your emotions at that moment..!!


----------



## mari_merry

Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering if somehow the seller is using the $500 temporarily to fund some other activity. This whole thing smells like a carefully planned scam. I can't quite get my head around it either. If they are just jerking you around to punish you for not agreeing to their increased shipping charge, they are seriously



I like eb&#1072;&#1091;, gotta love the rush of winning an auction with 20 bidders and the last minute "bidding war". I even can appreciate a feeling of disappointment from being outbid

But then to deal with people, whose perception of "reasonable" differs from mine immensely - this part of "eb&#1072;&#1091; experience" doesn't sit with me well. 

Now I hope my purchase arrives as described, otherwise this is gonna be the most epic eb&#1072;&#1091; ordeal I've ever went through


----------



## skislope15

mari_merry said:


> *Update* on my "increased shipping" ordeal:
> 
> I called customer support, thankfully got an American rep right away. Told them everything, got transferred to "Buyer Protection Department", a very understanding rep told me I had nothing to worry about, as this is wrong on seller's behalf:
> 
> -Raising shipping after auction
> -Offering second chance without cancelling a transaction with me
> -Relisting the item while we both entered a binding contact
> -Ignoring my demands to refund me.
> -Leaving me "false" positive feedback
> 
> He then opened INR case as, I quote, "a courtesy". If it would be up to me, I could only open it myself on Monday! Mind you, rep said it's "the best way to have it resolved"
> 
> Ah, and first thing I see from my seller today (screenshot attached)
> Rep also filed for a feedback removal.




Wow she had the nerve to leave you bad feedback smh. Too bad you only get so many characters how are you going to list all of her infractions lol. Watch your feedback when you do post it for a nasty follow up that you'll have to get removed too. 

Is it possible if you get the item to open a case for the shipping overcharge? Especially if you paid for priority and got ups ground (if that's what it turns) out to be?


----------



## JazzyMac

Is sniping legal? Didn't think it was.


----------



## Storm702

JazzyMac said:


> Is sniping legal? Didn't think it was.



It's an automatic bid placed before auction end on your behalf. As long as you complete the purchase, I don't  see anything wrong with it. As we all see here, there are far more illegal things happening on the bay.


----------



## PikaboICU

JazzyMac said:


> Is sniping legal? Didn't think it was.




Absolutely.
There are even services to snipe for you.
Nothing wrong with sniping, it's just a last minute bid.. 

_Shilling_ is illegal..


----------



## JadaStormy

Not really a pet peeve because it hasn't happened THAT often, but still rather silly...Sellers accepting offers and then counter with $1 or $4 less than their asking price! Why on earth are you accepting offers?!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

JadaStormy said:


> Not really a pet peeve because it hasn't happened THAT often, but still rather silly...Sellers accepting offers and then counter with $1 or $4 less than their asking price! Why on earth are you accepting offers?!




I'm a buyer, not a seller, but I have sold a few things in life and if a have a good buyer with cash right now close to what I wanted, I'll take it. Taking a chance down the road ( unless I know I have a very desirable item in a economy that is strong enough to pay up) of not selling it, or getting a surprisingly unpleasant buyer is not worth the wait. Been there, done that.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Not really a pet peeve because it hasn't happened THAT often, but still rather silly...Sellers accepting offers and then counter with $1 or $4 less than their asking price! Why on earth are you accepting offers?!


I don't understand this either. I think that sometimes they don't realize they have best offers set up on their listing or don't realize they can turn that off. If you set up a listing for best offer, you should price it higher than the lowest amount you would accept. 

It bothers me when a seller just declines my reasonable offer without a counter.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> I don't understand this either. I think that sometimes they don't realize they have best offers set up on their listing or don't realize they can turn that off. *If you set up a listing for best offer, you should price it higher than the lowest amount you would accept.
> 
> It bothers me when a seller just declines my reasonable offer without a counter.*


All of this! I once submitted an offer and told the seller to counter and EMAILED this same note just in case. They ignored me and just kept declining my offer so I only had one left. I'm like, I can't read your mind, you have to counter or tell me what you want! And these weren't auto-declines. The seller received the offers and then manually declined them. I decided to let it go.


----------



## JazzyMac

PikaboICU said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> There are even services to snipe for you.
> 
> Nothing wrong with sniping, it's just a last minute bid..
> 
> 
> 
> _Shilling_ is illegal..







Storm702 said:


> It's an automatic bid placed before auction end on your behalf. As long as you complete the purchase, I don't  see anything wrong with it. As we all see here, there are far more illegal things happening on the bay.




Yeah sniping is a pet peeve of mine. Nobody who has sniped my auctions have paid. It takes away from the legitimate bidders who really wanted the item.


----------



## Storm702

How do you know it was a snipe bid? Could be someone bidding last second, I've  done that before.


----------



## skislope15

PikaboICU said:


> OMGOSH!!  I would be hopping mad!
> 
> 
> 
> It's times like this I'm lucky I can't reach through the computer and SLAP somebody!
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRR :censor:
> 
> 
> 
> Report her.. Can we report her?
> 
> WTH- This is the type of seller that gives Ebay a bad rep!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Skislope- it's lost in all of this anger & mess but I know you're disappointed about not getting the dress..







BeenBurned said:


> Same starting price.
> 
> Skislope, you might want to comment on her response to the feedback with something to the effect of, "if damaged, why relisted? 131637530314"




Ummm trying to figure my sellers latest  move... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think she's attempting to get it off her sold list or something lol


----------



## PikaboICU

skislope15 said:


> Ummm trying to figure my sellers latest  move...
> 
> I think she's attempting to get it off her sold list or something lol



I'm beginning to think she is a certified nut..


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> Ummm trying to figure my sellers latest  move...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173533
> 
> 
> I think she's attempting to get it off her sold list or something lol



So is she selling it to you or not?


----------



## skislope15

Storm702 said:


> So is she selling it to you or not?




Nope it's relisted still I wouldn't give her my money now anyways. I think it's reminding her to ship because she didn't refund me on eBay she did it through PayPal, was just funny anyways


----------



## skislope15

PikaboICU said:


> I'm beginning to think she is a certified nut..




No doubt in my mind


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> Nope it's relisted still I wouldn't give her my money now anyways. I think it's reminding her to ship because she didn't refund me on eBay she did it through PayPal, was just funny anyways



Ugh, at least it's over with. You'll find the dress from a better seller anyway!


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Ummm trying to figure my sellers latest  move...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173533
> 
> 
> I think she's attempting to get it off her sold list or something lol


Ha! That's going to take at least 30 days and up to 60! And even after it doesn't show in the solds, it'll still be clickable in her feedback.


----------



## Caspin22

Farmer Cyndy said:


> I finally did update to new app... And guess what? Does exactly the same thing! Ug!




Don't use "update" for the new eBay app. That message won't go away until you delete the app that's installed and then go to the App Store and install the new one. They didn't really update it - they made a whole new one. Took me weeks to figure that out but once I deleted and reinstalled, it worked fine and no more update message.


----------



## JinxC

Mostly lurking and learning on here but have to say I hate the new eBay app! Only good thing is I'm saving tons of money as no more casual browsing.


----------



## BomberGal

Storm702 said:


> How do you know it was a snipe bid? Could be someone bidding last second, I've  done that before.



Same here. Admittedly, I won't even bother bidding on an item until the last 3 - 5 minutes. Even if I've been watching it for a week. It seems pointless to bid earlier and get into a bidding war.


----------



## StopHammertime

JinxC said:


> Mostly lurking and learning on here but have to say I hate the new eBay app! Only good thing is I'm saving tons of money as no more casual browsing.




Agree. It used to save all of my recent searches, so all I had to do is start typing and it would show recent, I could click on it and it would show exactly the same search in the order I wanted it in.
I don't know why they took away this functionality, it really did make it easier to spend more money! I agree I have slowed down my buying since it is so much harder to browse now.


----------



## BeenBurned

BomberGal said:


> Same here. Admittedly, I won't even bother bidding on an item until the last 3 - 5 minutes. Even if I've been watching it for a week. It seems pointless to bid earlier and get into a bidding war.


I do the same. Part of my fun in an auction listing is doing my own bidding in the last few seconds. I've even had occasions where I'll set my alarm for some ungodly hour of the morning when a listing is scheduled to end (3, 4 am) and check the current price. If it's higher than I'm willing to pay, I just go back to bed. If it's in my ballpark, I wait until <10 seconds and place my bid.


----------



## amber_j

BeenBurned said:


> I do the same. Part of my fun in an auction listing is doing my own bidding in the last few seconds. I've even had occasions where I'll set my alarm for some ungodly hour of the morning when a listing is scheduled to end (3, 4 am) and check the current price. If it's higher than I'm willing to pay, I just go back to bed. If it's in my ballpark, I wait until <10 seconds and place my bid.




Glad I'm not the only one who sets their alarm for silly o'clock to catch the last few minutes of an auction!


----------



## Storm702

BomberGal said:


> Same here. Admittedly, I won't even bother bidding on an item until the last 3 - 5 minutes. Even if I've been watching it for a week. It seems pointless to bid earlier and get into a bidding war.



Exactly! Why drive the price up early?


----------



## Storm702

amber_j said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who sets their alarm for silly o'clock to catch the last few minutes of an auction!



Same! I don't mind waking up for a great deal!


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> I do the same. Part of my fun in an auction listing is doing my own bidding in the last few seconds. I've even had occasions where I'll set my alarm for some ungodly hour of the morning when a listing is scheduled to end (3, 4 am) and check the current price. If it's higher than I'm willing to pay, I just go back to bed. If it's in my ballpark, I wait until <10 seconds and place my bid.



Yes, I love the suspense! Waiting until the last few seconds, and then victory! Or not. Either way, it's fun.


----------



## Toby93

amber_j said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who sets their alarm for silly o'clock to catch the last few minutes of an auction!



That's what I love to do too - but lately, I think that all of the auctions I have been watched are definitely sniped, and that's annoying


----------



## Storm702

Toby93 said:


> That's what I love to do too - but lately, I think that all of the auctions I have been watched are definitely sniped, and that's annoying



What's the difference between a scheduled  sniped bid and a live bid placed last second? It just depends on what someone is willing to spend- highest bid wins.


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> What's the difference between a scheduled  sniped bid and a live bid placed last second? It just depends on what someone is willing to spend- highest bid wins.


^^^ This! It's the timing that's important. If you place the bid with 3 minutes left, you'll be outbid if there's a sniper. If you wait until the last 5-10 seconds, you have as good a chance of winning as an auto snipe or another live sniper.


----------



## Toby93

Storm702 said:


> What's the difference between a scheduled  sniped bid and a live bid placed last second? It just depends on what someone is willing to spend- highest bid wins.



Sigh:/.  I guess I'm old school  I enjoy using eBay using my own bidding, and not a service that does the job for me.......


----------



## Storm702

Toby93 said:


> Sigh:/.  I guess I'm old school  I enjoy using eBay using my own bidding, and not a service that does the job for me.......



It's used as a tool for auctions when you are unable to bid, like when you're at work or not able to bid in person. It places your bid of what you're willing to pay when you physically are unable to. I don't see how that's any different from people bidding on another's behalf at a live auction and the buyer is on the phone because they're unable to attend. It's not against the rules or cheating, it's simply a service provided for people when they're not able to bid on an item when it ends.


----------



## Toby93

Storm702 said:


> It's used as a tool for auctions when you are unable to bid, like when you're at work or not able to bid in person. It places your bid of what you're willing to pay when you physically are unable to. I don't see how that's any different from people bidding on another's behalf at a live auction and the buyer is on the phone because they're unable to attend. It's not against the rules or cheating, it's simply a service provided for people when they're not able to bid on an item when it ends.



Lol - I know WHAT it is, I just don't like or use it.  To each his own.....


----------



## threadbender

Storm702 said:


> It's used as a tool for auctions when you are unable to bid, like when you're at work or not able to bid in person. It places your bid of what you're willing to pay when you physically are unable to. I don't see how that's any different from people bidding on another's behalf at a live auction and the buyer is on the phone because they're unable to attend. It's not against the rules or cheating, it's simply a service provided for people when they're not able to bid on an item when it ends.




I know what you mean. I like sniping services. It used to tick me off when people would call it cheating. It is not. As you said, it is a tool I choose to use sometimes. Highest bid before end of auction wins. Regardless of how it arrived.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I do the same. Part of my fun in an auction listing is doing my own bidding in the last few seconds. I've even had occasions where I'll set my alarm for some ungodly hour of the morning when a listing is scheduled to end (3, 4 am) and check the current price. If it's higher than I'm willing to pay, I just go back to bed. If it's in my ballpark, I wait until <10 seconds and place my bid.




OMGOSH!

Me too! 
I've set my alarm too. 

I like the suspense of doing the last second bidding myself, it's akin to gambling for me.

Many people have said "use a snipe service" but that's just not me.. Plus, I don't like the idea of giving out my account sign in info- no matter how safe they claim it is. 



Also, I agree with the statement that you can't tell a last second human snipe bid from a last second snipe service bid.
There's no way to tell how the bid was placed.. Most sellers I know love snipers- they are often the highest bidder..


----------



## Storm702

PikaboICU said:


> OMGOSH!
> 
> Me too!
> I've set my alarm too.
> 
> I like the suspense of doing the last second bidding myself, it's akin to gambling for me.
> 
> Many people have said "use a snipe service" but that's just not me.. Plus, I don't like the idea of giving out my account sign in info- no matter how safe they claim it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I agree with the statement that you can't tell a last second human snipe bid from a last second snipe service bid.
> There's no way to tell how the bid was placed.. Most sellers I know love snipers- they are often the highest bidder..



Good point about the sign in info. I've  only used a snipe service twice, and the second time my bid wasn't placed. Plus, I like the thrill of bidding last second and waiting for that "Congratulations" message.


----------



## Storm702

Toby93 said:


> Lol - I know WHAT it is, I just don't like or use it.  To each his own.....



Definitely! I understand that.


----------



## whateve

Now that it is November, ebay is requiring top rated sellers to offer extended holiday returns in order to get the top rated seal to appear on their listings and to earn a discount on their fees. Since my listings only offer 2 weeks returns, I no longer get any of the benefits of top rated. I wonder if I should just not accept returns at all, since I was mostly only doing it to be top rated. I am also considering making it 3 or 5 day returns, so my buyers have to decide immediately. Opinions?


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Now that it is November, ebay is requiring top rated sellers to offer extended holiday returns in order to get the top rated seal to appear on their listings and to earn a discount on their fees. Since my listings only offer 2 weeks returns, I no longer get any of the benefits of top rated. I wonder if I should just not accept returns at all, since I was mostly only doing it to be top rated. I am also considering making it 3 or 5 day returns, so my buyers have to decide immediately. Opinions?



What kinds of items do you sell? I am a small time "cleaning out my closet because I need money" seller so I do not offer returns. I would do 3 or 5 day returns just to make sure item doesn't get used, then returned. But then, I have heard "worst of the worst" stories on here!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Now that it is November, ebay is requiring top rated sellers to offer extended holiday returns in order to get the top rated seal to appear on their listings and to earn a discount on their fees. Since my listings only offer 2 weeks returns, I no longer get any of the benefits of top rated. I wonder if I should just not accept returns at all, since I was mostly only doing it to be top rated. I am also considering making it 3 or 5 day returns, so my buyers have to decide immediately. Opinions?



I don't sell that much and my final values are low...most under $50. For me it's not worth the 20% final value fee discount to accept returns.


----------



## BeenBurned

I've never denied a return and don't get many requests but my listings don't offer a return policy.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> What kinds of items do you sell? I am a small time "cleaning out my closet because I need money" seller so I do not offer returns. I would do 3 or 5 day returns just to make sure item doesn't get used, then returned. But then, I have heard "worst of the worst" stories on here!





Catbird9 said:


> I don't sell that much and my final values are low...most under $50. For me it's not worth the 20% final value fee discount to accept returns.





BeenBurned said:


> I've never denied a return and don't get many requests but my listings don't offer a return policy.


I'm a small seller. Nearly everything is under $100 and I only sell 100 - 125 items a year. I don't want to take returns but I'm afraid that if I don't offer them, some buyers will do whatever it takes to force a return. By accepting returns, I can have a restocking fee, which I believe is a deterrent. I offer free shipping on many items, and a restocking fee allows me to recover that cost. 

I think the majority of sellers don't accept returns and it doesn't seem to hurt their sales. 

I just realized that ebay won't allow me to shorten the return time period to less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

The issues I had with my EBay app did get fixed a day or so ago. Whew! I'm back bidding and winning! 
One thing about bidding that last 10 or 15 secs is you have to bid your absolute highest price you will pay, bc there isn't another chance if you really wanted it. And by bidding, the you may have set off a higher bid set by another bidder and get a better price for the buyer too. I have bid on something that would be maybe $30 and bid $50.05 and think I blew them out of the water ( and really thinking it wouldn't even go $20 more) and still be outbid by way more$$. 
Sometimes I'll bid days ahead on a no bid item just as a signal of "your not going to get this $100 item for $10 bc I'm in this game."
Funny how I have had a "you are the high bidder" secs after the bidding is over and  few secs latter (seems like mins...) it's still tallying bids made AFTER by last sec bid. That's telling me there were many bids set ahead or some even faster then 15 secs, or that many @ the same time! 
IMHO I would feel I contracted to buy the item from the buyer, and unless there is a fraud problem, I feel I wouldn't return it. I took the chance, I'll eat it or donate somewhere if I don't "like" it when I get it. After all the seller can't break their contract and not sell it to me after I buy it, why should I be able to break my side of the contract? If I wanted a return I would have bought it @ Brick and Border that charges me more for the privilege.
Ps, I never sold anything on Ebay or even a Garage Sale.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Buyers who purchase a sweater that is described as 21" long and open a SNAD since they "thought" it was 28"-30" long.

Buyers who purchase a pair of pants with the size clearly photographed and 5 measurements in the listing and open a SNAD because it does not fit so it clearly mis-tagged.

Buyers who purchase a blue skirt and open a SNAD because it is not the same exact shade as the top they have at home.

I could go on...


----------



## Catbird9

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Sometimes I'll bid days ahead on a no bid item just as a signal of "your not going to get this $100 item for $10 bc I'm in this game."



I do this too, show interest early. I bid the minimum, saving my highest bid for the final showdown!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I am also considering making it 3 or 5 day returns, so my buyers have to decide immediately. Opinions?





whateve said:


> I just realized that ebay won't allow me to shorten the return time period to less than 2 weeks.


LOL! When I saw that you'd posted the 3-5 days return last night, I wondered whether ebay had changed the minimum time for return listings. 

One way you can do what you want though is to run "no return" listings and in you description state the 3-5 day timeframe for returns. You won't get the TRS discount but you also won't deal with as many PITAs and your buyers can feel comfortable knowing that if they really want to return an item, they can do it.


----------



## Nikki_

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Buyers who purchase a sweater that is described as 21" long and open a SNAD since they "thought" it was 28"-30" long.
> 
> Buyers who purchase a pair of pants with the size clearly photographed and 5 measurements in the listing and open a SNAD because it does not fit so it clearly mis-tagged.
> 
> Buyers who purchase a blue skirt and open a SNAD because it is not the same exact shade as the top they have at home.
> 
> I could go on...



They all sound like buyer's remorse. Too bad eBay couldn't do something about this, it's ridiculous when you have measurements all over the listings.

I once had a buyer leave me FB stating that a wallet that I sold them "looked bigger in the picture." 

Mind you....the measurements were in bold in the listing.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! When I saw that you'd posted the 3-5 days return last night, I wondered whether ebay had changed the minimum time for return listings.
> 
> One way you can do what you want though is to run "no return" listings and in you description state the 3-5 day timeframe for returns. You won't get the TRS discount but you also won't deal with as many PITAs and your buyers can feel comfortable knowing that if they really want to return an item, they can do it.


Today the TRS badge is showing on my listings and the requirements say I only need 2 week returns. I wonder if they changed the policy.

I like having an established return policy in some ways because it allows me to charge a restocking fee. If my listings officially said no returns but I put it in the description, I wouldn't be able to charge the restocking fee. For now, I'm going to leave it the way it is.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Nikki_ said:


> They all sound like buyer's remorse. Too bad eBay couldn't do something about this, it's ridiculous when you have measurements all over the listings.
> 
> I once had a buyer leave me FB stating that a wallet that I sold them "looked bigger in the picture."
> 
> Mind you....the measurements were in bold in the listing.


Well, of course they are buyer's remorse. Problem is getting someone on the phone who will actually close the SNAD case for you pronto. I take returns so I have no issues with that but I do have issues with paying the return postage and taking the defect.

My other peeve is the buyer who returned an item that weighed over a pound packed into a PFRE in a BOX as a First Class Package, from clear across the country too! The package was something like 1 lb 10 oz. If the PO had weighed it, I would have been liable for the difference in postage. As such, they "only" ripped off the USPS.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Well, of course they are buyer's remorse. Problem is getting someone on the phone who will actually close the SNAD case for you pronto. I take returns so I have no issues with that but I do have issues with paying the return postage and taking the defect.
> 
> My other peeve is the buyer who returned an item that weighed over a pound packed into a PFRE in a BOX as a First Class Package, from clear across the country too! The package was something like 1 lb 10 oz. If the PO had weighed it, I would have been liable for the difference in postage. As such, they "only" ripped off the USPS.


I hate it when people cheat on their postage! I've seen them buy 1 pound postage for a 3 pound package or use a small flat rate box label on a medium flat rate box. IMO, this is a sign that the person isn't honest.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I hate it when people cheat on their postage! I've seen them buy 1 pound postage for a 3 pound package or use a small flat rate box label on a medium flat rate box. IMO, this is a sign that the person isn't honest.



I refund any overage my buyers pay for shipping because it makes me angry when I pay $15 for shipping that they only paid $10 for.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

whateve said:


> I hate it when people cheat on their postage! I've seen them buy 1 pound postage for a 3 pound package or use a small flat rate box label on a medium flat rate box. IMO, this is a sign that the person isn't honest.




Absolutely!
I STRONGLY suspect she was a renter BTW.


----------



## jorton

People using "buy it now" but not paying right away! What's up with that? If you are using buy it now, why not just pay for it in the same step! This user hasn't paid and it's been 3 days. I am a new seller too(not new to eBay though) and I only get 5 listings per month. Very annoyed.


----------



## Storm702

jorton said:


> People using "buy it now" but not paying right away! What's up with that? If you are using buy it now, why not just pay for it in the same step! This user hasn't paid and it's been 3 days. I am a new seller too(not new to eBay though) and I only get 5 listings per month. Very annoyed.



How is that possible? When I click "BIN", it states that I have to pay or someone else may purchase.


----------



## BeenBurned

jorton said:


> People using "buy it now" but not paying right away! What's up with that? If you are using buy it now, why not just pay for it in the same step! This user hasn't paid and it's been 3 days. I am a new seller too(not new to eBay though) and I only get 5 listings per month. Very annoyed.


It's possible that the buyer plans on making multiple purchases and like to pay for all in one payment, so they may wait to pay. 


Storm702 said:


> How is that possible? When I click "BIN", it states that I have to pay or someone else may purchase.



The seller has to set his/her preferences to require immediate payment with BIN. Apparently the poster above you didn't do that.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> It's possible that the buyer plans on making multiple purchases and like to pay for all in one payment, so they may wait to pay.
> 
> 
> The seller has to set his/her preferences to require immediate payment with BIN. Apparently the poster above you didn't do that.



Oh, good to know! I always thought it was automatically set for BIN. Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> Oh, good to know! I always thought it was automatically set for BIN. Thanks!



It should be. One would think Buy It Now means _Pay For It_ too. 

It should be by default.. Anyway, the best way to add immediate payment to your listings for anyone that needs to do this, is use the bulk edit tool.
Under all selling, check each item to edit, at the top click edit. Then you must recheck/tick the items again & click edit & select the payment option, IPR is under that tab, select "add to all".
There will be a few clicks to save & have the revisions go live.. 

Note: you can't add IPR with the simple/quick listing tool- it's either the bulk edit or the advanced listing tool. (If you use this one, you have to do them individually)
Also if you have Best Offer & the person makes an offer, it negates the IPR for obvious reasons)


----------



## Storm702

PikaboICU said:


> It should be. One would think Buy It Now means _Pay For It_ too.
> 
> It should be by default.. Anyway, the best way to add immediate payment to your listings for anyone that needs to do this, is use the bulk edit tool.
> Under all selling, check each item to edit, at the top click edit. Then you must recheck/tick the items again & click edit & select the payment option, IPR is under that tab, select "add to all".
> There will be a few clicks to save & have the revisions go live..
> 
> Note: you can't add IPR with the simple/quick listing tool- it's either the bulk edit or the advanced listing tool. (If you use this one, you have to do them individually)
> Also if you have Best Offer & the person makes an offer, it negates the IPR for obvious reasons)



LOL I don't think common sense applies to eBay, hearing the stories on here! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> One would think Buy It Now means _Pay For It_ too.
> 
> It should be by default..


While I pay immediately when I buy items, whether auction or BIN, there are valid reasons why many buyers don't pay immediately and there are valid reasons why sellers might prefer not to have IPR for their items.

1. As I stated above, some buyers like to combine all their purchases and pay in one lump sum. I've never done that as I like to have a separate pp transaction for each purchase but some buyers find record-keeping easier when it's a lump sum payment. 

2. If a seller has several fixed price listings that a buyer wants, with IPR, the buyer needs to purchase and pay for each separately. As the buyer, she'll be paying a ton more for shipping than if all items could be shipped together, however in order to combine them, the payment would need to be made in a lump sum. (And when paid separately, each item would need to be shipped separately because each would need its own tracking number.)

Additionally, for the seller to receive separate paypal payments for each purchase, the seller would be paying more in fees than if the payment/purchase were combined. So it's to the seller's advantage too to allow the buyer to hold off paying until she's done shopping.


----------



## jorton

Thanks for the tips ladies. I just have been using eBay for 10 years but with my mom. I just opened my own store so I'm still learning everything. I will have to change my preferences. 

If I only get 5 listings a month does that mean if I relist something it counts as another listing? And what if something doesn't sell? I'm assuming that it still counts as a listing


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> While I pay immediately when I buy items, whether auction or BIN, there are valid reasons why many buyers don't pay immediately and there are valid reasons why sellers might prefer not to have IPR for their items.
> 
> 1. As I stated above, some buyers like to combine all their purchases and pay in one lump sum. I've never done that as I like to have a separate pp transaction for each purchase but some buyers find record-keeping easier when it's a lump sum payment.
> 
> 2. If a seller has several fixed price listings that a buyer wants, with IPR, the buyer needs to purchase and pay for each separately. As the buyer, she'll be paying a ton more for shipping than if all items could be shipped together, however in order to combine them, the payment would need to be made in a lump sum. (And when paid separately, each item would need to be shipped separately because each would need its own tracking number.)
> 
> Additionally, for the seller to receive separate paypal payments for each purchase, the seller would be paying more in fees than if the payment/purchase were combined. So it's to the seller's advantage too to allow the buyer to hold off paying until she's done shopping.



Good points! I'm glad you keep us so informed! I've only ever bought or sold one item at a time, so I hadn't  thought of those scenarios.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> While I pay immediately when I buy items, whether auction or BIN, there are valid reasons why many buyers don't pay immediately and there are valid reasons why sellers might prefer not to have IPR for their items.
> 
> 1. As I stated above, some buyers like to combine all their purchases and pay in one lump sum. I've never done that as I like to have a separate pp transaction for each purchase but some buyers find record-keeping easier when it's a lump sum payment.
> 
> 2. If a seller has several fixed price listings that a buyer wants, with IPR, the buyer needs to purchase and pay for each separately. As the buyer, she'll be paying a ton more for shipping than if all items could be shipped together, however in order to combine them, the payment would need to be made in a lump sum. (And when paid separately, each item would need to be shipped separately because each would need its own tracking number.)
> 
> Additionally, for the seller to receive separate paypal payments for each purchase, the seller would be paying more in fees than if the payment/purchase were combined. So it's to the seller's advantage too to allow the buyer to hold off paying until she's done shopping.




Those are all valid points and I know that many sellers that list lower priced items or things commonly sold in multiples don't add the IPR.

Personally when I want to buy more than one item from a seller, I've sent a message & asked if they offer a shipping discount- then added my items to the cart & request a total from that seller.
It's a bit of a pain & takes time but it seems to work for me so far.

I started out without the IPR but had people "buying" items and not paying for 7 days +
That takes it off the site for other to see and if they never pay I have to file an UPI and all the rest. UGH! Not worth it to me.. 

I guess it's good it's up to each seller to decide.. I just think paying for an item when you "buy" it should be set by default. LOL


----------



## skislope15

Catbird9 said:


> I know, like "worn JUST ONCE" to my best friend's wedding where I danced all night and it was raining so we grabbed a taxi and I stepped in the gutter getting in...but hey, it was only ONCE and they're "BRAND NEW!"







MDM said:


> My absolute favorite!  ^
> 
> My pet peeve is Louboutins listed as BRAND NEW in box, then the description says "Worn just once".
> I cannot roll my eyes fast enough.




Here's another one... Nwot.... Worn just 2 hours lol!!! Can't she just list it as pre-owned and underneath in that box write worn for 2 hours smh


----------



## MDM

skislope15 said:


> Here's another one... Nwot.... Worn just 2 hours lol!!! Can't she just list it as pre-owned and underneath in that box write worn for 2 hours smh
> 
> View attachment 3177693




Then it's not NWOT, you  :censor:  moron!   ullhair:


----------



## skislope15

MDM said:


> Then it's not NWOT, you  :censor:  moron!   ullhair:




Apparently it's a difficult Concept to grasp lol. I don't know why a seller would do it I feel like your just leaving yourself wide open to someone trying to claim a partial after the sale


----------



## Storm702

skislope15 said:


> Here's another one... Nwot.... Worn just 2 hours lol!!! Can't she just list it as pre-owned and underneath in that box write worn for 2 hours smh
> 
> View attachment 3177693



Let's be honest, I won't  even buy a shirt in a store with deodorant on it!


----------



## karetoll

Just had a buyer message me telling me she had signed me up for text and email alerts on a package through the postal website.

So that's what those text messages in the middle of the night were ... sigh.

Don't add to the spam in my email, don't sign someone up for text messages. Just don't.


----------



## PikaboICU

karetoll said:


> Just had a buyer message me telling me she had signed me up for text and email alerts on a package through the postal website.
> 
> So that's what those text messages in the middle of the night were ... sigh.
> 
> Don't add to the spam in my email, don't sign someone up for text messages. Just don't.






Wow! I doubt that's even allowed through the sites TOS.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> Wow! I doubt that's even allowed through the sites TOS.


It's through USPS and although it's not disallowed, why would someone sign up someone other than themselves? (You can put in anyone's email address for updates.)


----------



## BeenBurned

I find these types of listings revolting, not only because the seller seems not to take care of the bags (as they're tossed in a pile) but the description is practically impossible to read and has way too much editorial detail. And the pictures don't show the parts of the bags that are needed for authentication purposes. 

I don't care whether it's her favorite!

Just the facts, ma'am!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-18-Aute...181816?hash=item1a08d2ca78:g:BlAAAOSwhcJWLbr~


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> Just had a buyer message me telling me she had signed me up for text and email alerts on a package through the postal website.
> 
> So that's what those text messages in the middle of the night were ... sigh.
> 
> Don't add to the spam in my email, don't sign someone up for text messages. Just don't.


OMG, that's crazy!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> It's through USPS and although it's not disallowed, why would someone sign up someone other than themselves? (You can put in anyone's email address for updates.)



Have no idea but dang! Don't sign me up for anything! That's how I feel about it.

I only guessed it would be against the TOS because I had to do a change of address for my mom recently & it nearly took an act of Congress to do it online. They also threatened me with a federal crime if it was unauthorized.


----------



## MDM

BeenBurned said:


> I find these types of listings revolting, not only because the seller seems not to take care of the bags (as they're tossed in a pile) but the description is practically impossible to read and has way too much editorial detail. And the pictures don't show the parts of the bags that are needed for authentication purposes.
> 
> I don't care whether it's her favorite!
> 
> Just the facts, ma'am!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-18-Aute...181816?hash=item1a08d2ca78:g:BlAAAOSwhcJWLbr~



AND throw in the TMI cancer story.  
It literally gave me a headache trying to read all her ramblings.  No, just no.  :weird:


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I find these types of listings revolting, not only because the seller seems not to take care of the bags (as they're tossed in a pile) but the description is practically impossible to read and has way too much editorial detail. And the pictures don't show the parts of the bags that are needed for authentication purposes.
> 
> I don't care whether it's her favorite!
> 
> Just the facts, ma'am!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-18-Aute...181816?hash=item1a08d2ca78:g:BlAAAOSwhcJWLbr~



Holy Cow, almost gave myself a seizure reading over that text. Now my eyes are funny. 

:lolots:


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I find these types of listings revolting, not only because the seller seems not to take care of the bags (as they're tossed in a pile) but the description is practically impossible to read and has way too much editorial detail. And the pictures don't show the parts of the bags that are needed for authentication purposes.
> 
> I don't care whether it's her favorite!
> 
> Just the facts, ma'am!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-18-Aute...181816?hash=item1a08d2ca78:g:BlAAAOSwhcJWLbr~





MDM said:


> AND throw in the TMI cancer story.
> It literally gave me a headache trying to read all her ramblings.  No, just no.  :weird:





Nikki_ said:


> Holy Cow, almost gave myself a seizure reading over that text. Now my eyes are funny.
> 
> :lolots:


And what happened to the text here. Could she possibly have looked at her own listing?


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> And what happened to the text here. Could she possibly have looked at her own listing?



I wonder if she posted some of this using the voice to text feature on mobile?


----------



## Storm702

MDM said:


> AND throw in the TMI cancer story.
> It literally gave me a headache trying to read all her ramblings.  No, just no.  :weird:



I find those a bit hard to believe. Like you're out of work and your friend is out of work, but you're selling your bags to pay her bills? Hmmmm....:what::what::what:


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> And what happened to the text here. Could she possibly have looked at her own listing?



That's when my headache kicked in


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> And what happened to the text here. Could she possibly have looked at her own listing?



My eyes feel crossed. Just when you think the text is going to end...it doesn't.


----------



## PikaboICU

Nikki_ said:


> My eyes feel crossed. Just when you think the text is going to end...it doesn't.




I abandoned ship early.. I read the first bag's description and that was enough for me.


----------



## Nikki_

PikaboICU said:


> I abandoned ship early.. I read the first bag's description and that was enough for me.



Go over to the AT Coach forum and ask BB to authenticate them for you.


----------



## MDM

Storm702 said:


> I find those a bit hard to believe. Like you're out of work and your friend is out of work, but you're selling your bags to pay her bills? Hmmmm....:what::what::what:



Even if it is true, I doubt "the friend" would like her struggle documented on a public site for the world to see.  eBay is not the platform for this!  I'm here to buy - show me well lit, in focus pictures and a clear description!


----------



## Catbird9

MDM said:


> AND throw in the TMI cancer story.
> It literally gave me a headache trying to read all her ramblings.  No, just no.  :weird:



That reminds me of a pet peeve of mine. 

People who tell their sad stories on eBay. People who try to make you feel sorry for them so you will buy their item(s). People who want you to buy something from them to help pay their (or friend's, family member's, pet's) medical bills.

No thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I find these types of listings revolting, not only because the seller seems not to take care of the bags (as they're tossed in a pile) ...<snip>



Yeah, that and those bulk lots from seller "quickshipem" --  you can practically feel the cooties crawling out of the pile of filthy bags. Seeing the grubby white cotton gloves worn by the bag handler in the pictures doesn't help.  

I realize they're selling them for rehab, but still....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISTRESSED-...489333?hash=item1ea671b7b5:g:5o0AAOSwA4dWNEVK


----------



## amber_j

Catbird9 said:


> That reminds me of a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> People who tell their sad stories on eBay. People who try to make you feel sorry for them so you will buy their item(s). People who want you to buy something from them to help pay their (or friend's, family member's, pet's) medical bills.
> 
> No thanks.




Or buyers who tell you a sob story about being a poor student, only having a limited budget (but harassing you with ever-increasing offers by private message) or struggling with a weaker currency. I'm happy to sell items at lower prices, but only when buyers don't take the mickey and try to guilt-trip me into giving them a discount.


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> That reminds me of a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> People who tell their sad stories on eBay. People who try to make you feel sorry for them so you will buy their item(s). People who want you to buy something from them to help pay their (or friend's, family member's, pet's) medical bills.
> 
> No thanks.





amber_j said:


> Or buyers who tell you a sob story about being a poor student, only having a limited budget (but harassing you with ever-increasing offers by private message) or struggling with a weaker currency. I'm happy to sell items at lower prices, but only when buyers don't take the mickey and try to guilt-trip me into giving them a discount.



As a seller, I get this from buyers, too. 

Everything from recent divorce, illness to they lost their jobs.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Go over to the AT Coach forum and ask BB to authenticate them for you.



That's a great idea! Try it and see how she responds. 



Catbird9 said:


> Yeah, that and those bulk lots from seller "quickshipem" --  you can practically feel the cooties crawling out of the pile of filthy bags. Seeing the grubby white cotton gloves worn by the bag handler in the pictures doesn't help.
> 
> I realize they're selling them for rehab, but still....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISTRESSED-...489333?hash=item1ea671b7b5:g:5o0AAOSwA4dWNEVK


If they're not willing to touch their own backs, how can they expect me to want to touch them?!?


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> That's a great idea! Try it and see how she responds.
> 
> 
> Oops...I didn't think you were still on this thread.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

My current pet peeve is a seller just letting a best offer expire after 48 hours.  If you know you aren't going to accept it, at least decline, or counter, and allow the buyer to get something else.   It just makes me not want it anymore, instead of making me want to use BIN.


----------



## MDM

amber_j said:


> Or buyers who tell you a sob story about being a poor student, only having a limited budget (but harassing you with ever-increasing offers by private message) or struggling with a weaker currency. I'm happy to sell items at lower prices, but only when buyers don't take the mickey and try to guilt-trip me into giving them a discount.





Nikki_ said:


> As a seller, I get this from buyers, too.
> 
> Everything from recent divorce, illness to they lost their jobs.



I once got an offer for a BNIB pair of Louboutin Hyper Prives (Blk patent, red tip) for $250.  Her reason "I'm a single mother of 3, and can't afford them because blah, blah, blahhhhhh".  Then wth are you doing shopping for designer shoes instead of feeding your kids?  

Your sob story only makes me want to block your :censor:


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> BeenBurned said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea! Try it and see how she responds.
> 
> 
> Oops...I didn't think you were still on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> lol! I bet you thought she wouldn't be able to read the tiny print.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikki_

MDM said:


> I once got an offer for a BNIB pair of Louboutin Hyper Prives (Blk patent, red tip) for $250.  Her reason "I'm a single mother of 3, and can't afford them because blah, blah, blahhhhhh".  Then wth are you doing shopping for designer shoes instead of feeding your kids?
> 
> Your sob story only makes me want to block your :censor:



That's just ridiculous. 

I had one buyer send me a lowball offer on a BIN item that was close to $1K. She said she lost her job and was struggling but had to have it. 

Shouldn't her priority be to find a job then? 





whateve said:


> Nikki_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! I bet you thought she wouldn't be able to read the tiny print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh.....Don't egg her on.
Click to expand...


----------



## skislope15

PikaboICU said:


> I abandoned ship early.. I read the first bag's description and that was enough for me.




I'm not alone... I gave up after the first one too


----------



## mari_merry

Ugh! That moment when you bought from a seller with zero feedback (when will I learn..?) & there is an issue with "unclaimed" payment. 
Messaged.. No answer. 

This hourglass symbol. Never a boring day with eb&#1072;&#1091;


----------



## BeenBurned

MDM said:


> I once got an offer for a BNIB pair of Louboutin Hyper Prives (Blk patent, red tip) for $250.  Her reason "I'm a single mother of 3, and can't afford them because blah, blah, blahhhhhh".  Then wth are you doing shopping for designer shoes instead of feeding your kids?
> 
> Your sob story only makes me want to block your :censor:


Or you look at their bidding/buying history and they've spent $2000 in the last week.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Nikki_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! I bet you thought she wouldn't be able to read the tiny print.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I have reading glasses!
Click to expand...


----------



## Storm702

MDM said:


> I once got an offer for a BNIB pair of Louboutin Hyper Prives (Blk patent, red tip) for $250.  Her reason "I'm a single mother of 3, and can't afford them because blah, blah, blahhhhhh".  Then wth are you doing shopping for designer shoes instead of feeding your kids?
> 
> Your sob story only makes me want to block your :censor:



Um, where is she going to wear Louboutins to? The public aid office? I'm a single mom as well, and have no problem spending a few hundred on a bag to treat myself, but that's AFTER my kids are taken care of, mortgage, bills, groceries, etc are paid.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Urgggg!! So called "Listing reveals",  Listings with pics of Boxes, paper bags, dust covers, item half way in the dustcover/box and on and on......Then only one or two pics of the actual item! For goodness sake! Just take the darn pictures of the actual item PLEASE!


----------



## Adaniels729

What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.  

I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.


----------



## Storm702

Adaniels729 said:


> What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.
> 
> I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.



I think one or two stock photos is fine, just to show actual color and in professional lighting. As long as you follow up with detailed pics of your own, I don't mind it as a buyer.


----------



## Storm702

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Urgggg!! So called "Listing reveals",  Listings with pics of Boxes, paper bags, dust covers, item half way in the dustcover/box and on and on......Then only one or two pics of the actual item! For goodness sake! Just take the darn pictures of the actual item PLEASE!



Listing reveals?! I have yet to see that! Ugh, how frustrating! We reveal on here to show off our finds, but a seller doing it? :what::what::what:


----------



## Catbird9

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Urgggg!! So called "Listing reveals",  Listings with pics of Boxes, paper bags, dust covers, item half way in the dustcover/box and on and on......Then only one or two pics of the actual item! For goodness sake! Just take the darn pictures of the actual item PLEASE!



+1

And along with that, this "not actually a reveal" trend -- only peeks and glimpses of the bag are shown, all photos cropped to show only tantalizing views of small details, but never the whole front, side, top, bottom or interior of the bag. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Catbird9

Storm702 said:


> I think one or two stock photos is fine, just to show actual color and in professional lighting. As long as you follow up with detailed pics of your own, I don't mind it as a buyer.



I feel the same about it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catbird9 said:


> +1
> 
> And along with that, this "not actually a reveal" trend -- only peeks and glimpses of the bag are shown, all photos cropped to show only tantalizing views of small details, but never the whole front, side, top, bottom or interior of the bag. Drives me crazy.



Yes! Yes! and Yes! :   :censor:

If I want to see a LV reveal it will be on Here! Not a eBay listing!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm702 said:


> Listing reveals?! I have yet to see that! Ugh, how frustrating! We reveal on here to show off our finds, but a seller doing it? :what::what::what:



Just jump on eBay and check out Louis Vuitton items...Lordy! 

ETA: Just be careful some are Hiding! :ninja:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Adaniels729 said:


> What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.
> 
> I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.




I use stock photos only when the color of the item I'm selling is hard to photograph. I state in the listing which one is the stock photo. Otherwise I use my own photos of the items that are for sale. 

I don't like sellers who ONLY use stock photos. I want to see the actual items.


----------



## PikaboICU

Adaniels729 said:


> What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.
> 
> I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.



Agree with what the others have posted.
I've used them when there's an attribute that's difficult to photograph and for jeans to show that the "damage" or "distressing' is factory done and not a flaw in the jeans. I've sold many that have rips, holes, fraying etc.. and I use the stock pics to avoid claims of damage etc..

But as others, a stock photo or two is fine but I want to see the pics of what I'm actually receiving.


----------



## whateve

Adaniels729 said:


> What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.
> 
> I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.


Most stock photos are the property of the company that produced the item, and unless they gave you permission to use them, you shouldn't. As a buyer, when I see stock photos used without permission, it makes me question the seller's ethics. Ebay has some stock photos that are in their libraries that you are allowed to use. I've used them to sell electronics and books.


----------



## BeenBurned

Adaniels729 said:


> What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.
> 
> I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.





Storm702 said:


> I think one or two stock photos is fine, just to show actual color and in professional lighting. As long as you follow up with detailed pics of your own, I don't mind it as a buyer.


I completely disagree with the use of stock photos. If you look at a website's legal page, there's always a notice that the text and images on their site are their intellectual property and are only to be used by their customers for the customers' convenience. And without looking at sites, I suspect all (or nearly all) state that their images aren't to be used by others for commercial purposes.

Keep in mind that companies pay professional photographers big bucks to take professional pictures. That's why the colors and lighting are perfect. But that doesn't give us the right to use their work. 

The same goes for using images "borrowed" from other ebay, Bonz, Malleries, etc. sellers. Those sellers spend hours taking pictures and preparing listings and it's unfair, unethical and yes, MISLEADING to take the easy "copy and paste" route.

With today's digital cameras and even smart phones, it doesn't take having a professional-quality SLR camera to take good pictures. Plus it adds a lot more credibility to you as a seller and the items you're selling. 

JMHO. 

*Just a few examples of legal copyright notices*: 
*From Coach*: http://www.coach.com/terms-of-use.html
Coach owns or has rights to all of the wallpaper, icons, characters,  artwork, images, graphics, music, text, software and other content of  the Site (the "Content"), and all HTML, CGI and other code and scripts  in any format used to implement the Site (the "Code"). You may not copy,  modify, upload, download, transmit, re-publish, display for  redistribution to third parties for commercial purposes, or otherwise  distribute any Code or Content from the Site without the prior written  agreement of Coach.

*From Chanel: * http://www.chanel.com/en_US/#legal
CHANEL owns all copyrights for all material on the Sites or has a valid  right from a third party to use the material on the Sites. CHANEL also  owns all trademarks, service marks, trade names, logos and domain names  used on or in connection with the Sites or has a valid right from a  third party to use any such material. Any modification or use of the  materials from the Sites for any purpose not explicitly permitted is a  violation of CHANEL's copyright and other proprietary rights. Certain  functionality provided via this website may be covered by U.S. Patent  5,930,474.

No part of the Sites may be copied, reproduced, republished, uploaded,  posted, transmitted or distributed in any manner whatsoever, except for  viewing purposes, without the prior written consent of CHANEL. This  prohibition also includes framing any content from the Sites, as well as  unauthorized linking.

*From Louis Vuitton: *http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/legal-notice
COPYRIGHTS                                                 	                        As  between you and us, you acknowledge that we own or have a license to  all title and copyrights in and to the content provided on this Site.  All title and intellectual property rights in and to the licensed  content provided on this Site is the property of the respective content  owners and may be protected by the applicable copyright or other  intellectual property laws and treaties and subject to use restrictions  under such laws or treaties.


----------



## Adaniels729

BeenBurned said:


> I completely disagree with the use of stock photos. If you look at a website's legal page, there's always a notice that the text and images on their site are their intellectual property and are only to be used by their customers for the customers' convenience. And without looking at sites, I suspect all (or nearly all) state that their images aren't to be used by others for commercial purposes.
> 
> Keep in mind that companies pay professional photographers big bucks to take professional pictures. That's why the colors and lighting are perfect. But that doesn't give us the right to use their work.
> 
> The same goes for using images "borrowed" from other ebay, Bonz, Malleries, etc. sellers. Those sellers spend hours taking pictures and preparing listings and it's unfair, unethical and yes, MISLEADING to take the easy "copy and paste" route.
> 
> With today's digital cameras and even smart phones, it doesn't take having a professional-quality SLR camera to take good pictures. Plus it adds a lot more credibility to you as a seller and the items you're selling.
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> *Just a few examples of legal copyright notices*:
> *From Coach*: http://www.coach.com/terms-of-use.html
> Coach owns or has rights to all of the wallpaper, icons, characters,  artwork, images, graphics, music, text, software and other content of  the Site (the "Content"), and all HTML, CGI and other code and scripts  in any format used to implement the Site (the "Code"). You may not copy,  modify, upload, download, transmit, re-publish, display for  redistribution to third parties for commercial purposes, or otherwise  distribute any Code or Content from the Site without the prior written  agreement of Coach.
> 
> *From Chanel: * http://www.chanel.com/en_US/#legal
> CHANEL owns all copyrights for all material on the Sites or has a valid  right from a third party to use the material on the Sites. CHANEL also  owns all trademarks, service marks, trade names, logos and domain names  used on or in connection with the Sites or has a valid right from a  third party to use any such material. Any modification or use of the  materials from the Sites for any purpose not explicitly permitted is a  violation of CHANEL's copyright and other proprietary rights. Certain  functionality provided via this website may be covered by U.S. Patent  5,930,474.
> 
> No part of the Sites may be copied, reproduced, republished, uploaded,  posted, transmitted or distributed in any manner whatsoever, except for  viewing purposes, without the prior written consent of CHANEL. This  prohibition also includes framing any content from the Sites, as well as  unauthorized linking.
> 
> *From Louis Vuitton: *http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/legal-notice
> COPYRIGHTS                                                                         As  between you and us, you acknowledge that we own or have a license to  all title and copyrights in and to the content provided on this Site.  All title and intellectual property rights in and to the licensed  content provided on this Site is the property of the respective content  owners and may be protected by the applicable copyright or other  intellectual property laws and treaties and subject to use restrictions  under such laws or treaties.




Thanks for the feedback Been burned and everyone else!  I love TPF 

I hadn't considered this!  I'll just stick to my own photos


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> I completely disagree with the use of stock photos. If you look at a website's legal page, there's always a notice that the text and images on their site are their intellectual property and are only to be used by their customers for the customers' convenience. And without looking at sites, I suspect all (or nearly all) state that their images aren't to be used by others for commercial purposes.
> 
> Keep in mind that companies pay professional photographers big bucks to take professional pictures. That's why the colors and lighting are perfect. But that doesn't give us the right to use their work.
> 
> The same goes for using images "borrowed" from other ebay, Bonz, Malleries, etc. sellers. Those sellers spend hours taking pictures and preparing listings and it's unfair, unethical and yes, MISLEADING to take the easy "copy and paste" route.
> 
> With today's digital cameras and even smart phones, it doesn't take having a professional-quality SLR camera to take good pictures. Plus it adds a lot more credibility to you as a seller and the items you're selling.
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> *Just a few examples of legal copyright notices*:
> *From Coach*: http://www.coach.com/terms-of-use.html
> Coach owns or has rights to all of the wallpaper, icons, characters,  artwork, images, graphics, music, text, software and other content of  the Site (the "Content"), and all HTML, CGI and other code and scripts  in any format used to implement the Site (the "Code"). You may not copy,  modify, upload, download, transmit, re-publish, display for  redistribution to third parties for commercial purposes, or otherwise  distribute any Code or Content from the Site without the prior written  agreement of Coach.
> 
> *From Chanel: * http://www.chanel.com/en_US/#legal
> CHANEL owns all copyrights for all material on the Sites or has a valid  right from a third party to use the material on the Sites. CHANEL also  owns all trademarks, service marks, trade names, logos and domain names  used on or in connection with the Sites or has a valid right from a  third party to use any such material. Any modification or use of the  materials from the Sites for any purpose not explicitly permitted is a  violation of CHANEL's copyright and other proprietary rights. Certain  functionality provided via this website may be covered by U.S. Patent  5,930,474.
> 
> No part of the Sites may be copied, reproduced, republished, uploaded,  posted, transmitted or distributed in any manner whatsoever, except for  viewing purposes, without the prior written consent of CHANEL. This  prohibition also includes framing any content from the Sites, as well as  unauthorized linking.
> 
> *From Louis Vuitton: *http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/legal-notice
> COPYRIGHTS                                                                         As  between you and us, you acknowledge that we own or have a license to  all title and copyrights in and to the content provided on this Site.  All title and intellectual property rights in and to the licensed  content provided on this Site is the property of the respective content  owners and may be protected by the applicable copyright or other  intellectual property laws and treaties and subject to use restrictions  under such laws or treaties.



I never knew that. I've never used stock photos, but I have found them helpful. If I'm ever considering buying a bag, I get the model number or name and Google it myself anyways to get an idea of how it looks IRL.


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> I never knew that. I've never used stock photos, but I have found them helpful. If I'm ever considering buying a bag, I get the model number or name and Google it myself anyways to get an idea of how it looks IRL.


That's a great idea to know what it'll look like.

There's something I forgot to mention. Anyone who reads these threads knows there are many threads where sellers complain about buyers not reading descriptions and not studying the pictures. 

And that's a big problem when the seller uses stock pictures, even if not all the pics are stock.

If you (as a seller) have a dispute filed against you for SNAD, color, condiiton, etc., how do you prove what the buyer received if you don't show all parts of the actual bag the buyer will receive.

Or in the case of the switcheroo in which the buyer claims to have received a fake and your listing shows stock photos of an authentic item, how do you prove that the item you sent the buyer isn't fake? 

In playing devil's advocate, I'll give the example that the buyer will claim that a seller who is dishonest enough to steal stock photos wouldn't think twice about sending a fake. 

And there's no way to prove otherwise.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> That's a great idea to know what it'll look like.
> 
> There's something I forgot to mention. Anyone who reads these threads knows there are many threads where sellers complain about buyers not reading descriptions and not studying the pictures.
> 
> And that's a big problem when the seller uses stock pictures, even if not all the pics are stock.
> 
> If you (as a seller) have a dispute filed against you for SNAD, color, condiiton, etc., how do you prove what the buyer received if you don't show all parts of the actual bag the buyer will receive.
> 
> Or in the case of the switcheroo in which the buyer claims to have received a fake and your listing shows stock photos of an authentic item, how do you prove that the item you sent the buyer isn't fake?
> 
> In playing devil's advocate, I'll give the example that the buyer will claim that a seller who is dishonest enough to steal stock photos wouldn't think twice about sending a fake.
> 
> And there's no way to prove otherwise.



Good points! There's a lot of scamming trying to be done on eBay, I guess it's best to just stick with your own pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

As someone who spends a small fortune with USPS to ship my packages, this is the type of seller is one we can all thank for the rising postal rates. 

The first picture shows the weight of the package I received for which the seller should have paid for a *3-pound package*. 

The second picture shows the label he purchased at the *7-ounce price*. He paid for a 1-lb. package.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As someone who spends a small fortune with USPS to ship my packages, this is the type of seller is one we can all thank for the rising postal rates.
> 
> The first picture shows the weight of the package I received for which the seller should have paid for a *3-pound package*.
> 
> The second picture shows the label he purchased at the *7-ounce price*. He paid for a 1-lb. package.


I hate this! Whenever I get a package where the seller has cheated on the shipping, it makes me mad. I'm so careful with my shipping. If something weighs exactly 2 pounds, I pay for 3 pounds just in case the post office's scale is different from mine.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> I hate this! Whenever I get a package where the seller has cheated on the shipping, it makes me mad. I'm so careful with my shipping. If something weighs exactly 2 pounds, I pay for 3 pounds just in case the post office's scale is different from mine.


I ship all my items with UPS and if the item is over $250.00, I require signature. I always offer free shipping so it usually will cost me $25.00 to $45.00.


----------



## bunnyr

whateve said:


> I hate this! Whenever I get a package where the seller has cheated on the shipping, it makes me mad. I'm so careful with my shipping. If something weighs exactly 2 pounds, I pay for 3 pounds just in case the post office's scale is different from mine.







BeenBurned said:


> As someone who spends a small fortune with USPS to ship my packages, this is the type of seller is one we can all thank for the rising postal rates.
> 
> The first picture shows the weight of the package I received for which the seller should have paid for a *3-pound package*.
> 
> The second picture shows the label he purchased at the *7-ounce price*. He paid for a 1-lb. package.




If I got the postage wrong I've always gotten returned to me by the post office with a stamp saying need more postage.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyn said:


> I ship all my items with UPS and if the item is over $250.00, I require signature. I always offer free shipping so it usually will cost me $25.00 to $45.00.


IMO, you're wasting your money by getting s.c. on $250 and it has also been known to backfire. 

S.C. isn't required unless the total price (item + shipping) is $750 or more. 

Too often, the post office forgets to collect a signature and when that happens, there's also no delivery scan even though the item is delivered. So if it's a dishonest buyer (who watches tracking) and claims non-receipt, they'll win the dispute, get a refund and you'll be out the item and the money. And the buyer will keep the item for free.


----------



## BeenBurned

bunnyr said:


> If I got the postage wrong I've always gotten returned to me by the post office with a stamp saying need more postage.


Sometimes they return it to the sender but other times, the buyer is required to pay the postage due to the mailman.


----------



## Prettyn

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, you're wasting your money by getting s.c. on $250 and it has also been known to backfire.
> 
> S.C. isn't required unless the total price (item + shipping) is $750 or more.
> 
> Too often, the post office forgets to collect a signature and when that happens, there's also no delivery scan even though the item is delivered. So if it's a dishonest buyer (who watches tracking) and claims non-receipt, they'll win the dispute, get a refund and you'll be out the item and the money. And the buyer will keep the item for free.


Good to know, thankfully UPS has never forgotten to ask for  signature. Yes USPS sometimes forgets a signature. I had that happen to me recently.


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> I hate this! Whenever I get a package where the seller has cheated on the shipping, it makes me mad. I'm so careful with my shipping. If something weighs exactly 2 pounds, I pay for 3 pounds just in case the post office's scale is different from mine.



We pay what we have to, in Canada. I go to the Post Office and he weighs my package, takes measurements, and I pay what he tells me to.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> We pay what we have to, in Canada. I go to the Post Office and he weighs my package, takes measurements, and I pay what he tells me to.


If packages are brought to the counter at the post office (here in the US), they weigh it too. But if the package is either dropped in a mailbox or picked up by the carrier, they don't weigh it. It's pretty easy for cheaters to get away with this nonsense.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> Good to know, thankfully UPS has never forgotten to ask for  signature. Yes USPS sometimes forgets a signature. I had that happen to me recently.


If I need a signature I will ship UPS because I know they'll get the signature. I've shipped packages USPS that required signature and they were delivered without getting it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

whateve said:


> If I need a signature I will ship UPS because I know they'll get the signature. I've shipped packages USPS that required signature and they were delivered without getting it.




USPS once left a $1200 package outside the front door of my buyer's. I paid for adult signature confirmation and they just left it there! When I contacted USPS via its website, I didn't get response at all.


----------



## Toby93

Jayne1 said:


> We pay what we have to, in Canada. I go to the Post Office and he weighs my package, takes measurements, and I pay what he tells me to.



We can create a shipping label here in Canada too - people cheat all the time using this system.


----------



## Jayne1

Toby93 said:


> We can create a shipping label here in Canada too - people cheat all the time using this system.



Really?  How does the PO keep track of underpaid parcels?

I do fill out the customs forms on line, when sending Xpresspost or Expedited, but then just go to the PO to pay and drop off&#8230;


----------



## Toby93

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  How does the PO keep track of underpaid parcels?
> 
> I do fill out the customs forms on line, when sending Xpresspost or Expedited, but then just go to the PO to pay and drop off



They are all checked when they go through the cubing system - some of them are caught, but I think that the majority of them go through if they are not outrageously off.


----------



## Jayne1

Toby93 said:


> They are all checked when they go through the cubing system - some of them are caught, but I think that the majority of them go through if they are not outrageously off.



I'm probably the only idiot who pays the full price.  You know how sensitive those PO scales are&#8230; always weighing in more than my kitchen scale at home (that I use for estimates for buyers.)


----------



## Toby93

Jayne1 said:


> I'm probably the only idiot who pays the full price.  You know how sensitive those PO scales are always weighing in more than my kitchen scale at home (that I use for estimates for buyers.)



Nope - I always mail my items from the PO too!  I like to know that they are scanned and in the hands of the PO and not sitting somewhere waiting for a scan. It's not a huge difference in price, I think it's just the convenience that a lot of people like


----------



## Adaniels729

Jayne1 said:


> I'm probably the only idiot who pays the full price.  You know how sensitive those PO scales are always weighing in more than my kitchen scale at home (that I use for estimates for buyers.)




I drag my 2 kids into the post office every time . I would feel like such a jerk if the postage was wrong and the buyer had to pay!


----------



## Storm702

I take mine right to the PO too! If I did overcharge, I refund the buyer the portion that was overpaid.


----------



## Adaniels729

Adaniels729 said:


> What do you ladies think about stock photos?  Pet peeve?  I'm selling a few things and thought stock photos would be helpful to show sizing/more attractive to buyers ...but I don't want to be misleading either.
> 
> I have a stock photo as my cover then many detailed pics of the actual item as secondary pics.




Update: I changed my listing to an original cover photo and added the 'or best offer' feature. I have had 70 views and 4 watchers in 2 days w the original photo vs 60 views and 1 watcher in 7 days w the stock photo. Not sure if it's the pic or the 'best offer' but it's interesting to note what grabs people's attention!


----------



## BeenBurned

Adaniels729 said:


> Update: I changed my listing to an original cover photo and added the 'or best offer' feature. I have had 70 views and 4 watchers in 2 days w the original photo vs 60 views and 1 watcher in 7 days w the stock photo. Not sure if it's the pic or the 'best offer' but it's interesting to note what grabs people's attention!


 Whatever the "cause," the "effect" is going in the right direction!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

From a buyer's point of view, - I like "or best offer" most buyers want something relatively "right now" or looking at somethings similar on eBay. I'll offer somewhere near what "sold" items in search shows, and if the buyer won't sell @ that then I know enough to move on and quit watching,-- or I buy the sellers item, pay and can quit looking for that item.
Stock pictures- the seller better have pictures of the real item too or I am a bit weary. Even if it is something that always looks like the same - like an almost new iPad, I want to see the one the seller actually has for sale.


----------



## mari_merry

It's amazing how some sellers choose to package their items, oddly hilarious & sad at the same time   

Quite a bit peeved, but it's all good, arrived intact & as described, so seller gets her positive


----------



## Catbird9

mari_merry said:


> It's amazing how some sellers choose to package their items, oddly hilarious & sad at the same time
> 
> Quite a bit peeved, but it's all good, arrived intact & as described, so seller gets her positive


Whatever works! It's a good re-use of those plastic bags. It is kind of strange looking though.


----------



## mari_merry

Catbird9 said:


> Whatever works! It's a good re-use of those plastic bags. It is kind of strange looking though.



It's just see through, kind of risky to send across the country like that.. Ehh, I'm so picky!


----------



## Catbird9

mari_merry said:


> It's just see through, kind of risky to send across the country like that.. Ehh, I'm so picky!



It does seem risky. Gucci box clearly visible.


----------



## pinkhamster

Catbird9 said:


> It does seem risky. Gucci box clearly visible.


The thing that scares me is that it is easy for the loose bag areas to get caught in the conveyor belts/other machinery and next thing you know the box is all ripped apart and the contents scattered/broken. Or the bag with the address gets ripped off the box and separated.  I had a box get chewed up by the machinery, lucky my parents had included an envelope with my address inside so they knew where to send what was left.


----------



## Storm702

pinkhamster said:


> The thing that scares me is that it is easy for the loose bag areas to get caught in the conveyor belts/other machinery and next thing you know the box is all ripped apart and the contents scattered/broken. Or the bag with the address gets ripped off the box and separated.  I had a box get chewed up by the machinery, lucky my parents had included an envelope with my address inside so they knew where to send what was left.



That's so scary! I haven't ever heard of that before.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mari_merry said:


> It's just see through, kind of risky to send across the country like that.. Ehh, I'm so picky!



I would never package in something people can see through the brand inside. it is risky! Good job you got it OK.


----------



## Nikki_

mari_merry said:


> It's amazing how some sellers choose to package their items, oddly hilarious & sad at the same time
> 
> Quite a bit peeved, but it's all good, arrived intact & as described, so seller gets her positive



Oh, my.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Right now, buyers who submit best offers and then don't pay when offer is accepted.  I should've known better, she has a feedback saying she doesn't pay but it was so long ago I let it slide.


----------



## StopHammertime

lilmountaingirl said:


> Right now, buyers who submit best offers and then don't pay when offer is accepted.  I should've known better, she has a feedback saying she doesn't pay but it was so long ago I let it slide.




I have had people do that too, so annoying! Then they don't even respond to messages asking what's going on!


----------



## Nikki_

Potential buyer sends an offer on a BO item (Offering 20% of the price) with a message....

Would you _kindly and gently_ accept this offer? 

Do using the words _"kindly and gently"_ make it less insulting?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Nikki_ said:


> Potential buyer sends an offer on a BO item (Offering 20% of the price) with a message....
> 
> Would you _kindly and gently_ accept this offer?
> 
> Do using the words _"kindly and gently"_ make it less insulting?



I know, right?!  I'm going to stop doing best offer.  My prices are already garage sale prices and I feel like ebay has gotten really predatory.  Also, I've had too many flakes not paying when I accept their offer.  If someone really wants something for a lower price,  they message me anyway to ask if I'd consider lowering my BIN.


----------



## threadbender

Nikki_ said:


> Potential buyer sends an offer on a BO item (Offering 20% of the price) with a message....
> 
> Would you _kindly and gently_ accept this offer?
> 
> Do using the words _"kindly and gently"_ make it less insulting?



Depending on the item, I may offer an amount that is 20% or even more off the BIN. I check the seller's previous sales and see how much they have accepted. 

I never say kindly and gently. Always "Thank you for your time and consideration" lol

I always make an offer realizing there will likely be a counter.


----------



## Adaniels729

carlpsmom said:


> Depending on the item, I may offer an amount that is 20% or even more off the BIN. I check the seller's previous sales and see how much they have accepted.
> 
> I never say kindly and gently. Always "Thank you for your time and consideration" lol
> 
> I always make an offer realizing there will likely be a counter.




I would likely counter but I would take an offer at a 20 % discount seriously. I've been getting offers at 60-70% off and I just decline. I feel so insulted!


----------



## Adaniels729

Adaniels729 said:


> I would likely counter but I would take an offer at a 20 % discount seriously. I've been getting offers at 60-70% off and I just decline. I feel so insulted!




I should add that I'm not the person who lists at or above retail value. I usually ask 40-50% of the original price.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^^ She said 20 % of the price, so the offer is actually 80 % off.  I offered on an item $9 less than asking and the seller just let my offer expire.  The reason why that was my offer was because I could buy a different version of the same thing from a retailer for the exact price I offered.  I was irritated that they just let it expire over $9.


----------



## threadbender

lilmountaingirl said:


> ^^ She said 20 % of the price, so the offer is actually 80 % off.  I offered on an item $9 less than asking and the seller just let my offer expire.  The reason why that was my offer was because I could buy a different version of the same thing from a retailer for the exact price I offered.  I was irritated that they just let it expire over $9.



Oh my! You are right! Sometimes when I read, I see what I think I should, not necessarily what it says. smh


----------



## Pursejoy9

People who argue with you about the price when they haven't bought the item or made an offer. If they can't afford it, don't argue with the seller. People who email a thousand times and claim interest then drop off the face of the earth. That person will not be contacted when i am ready to drop the price.


----------



## Nikki_

lilmountaingirl said:


> I know, right?!  I'm going to stop doing best offer.  My prices are already garage sale prices and I feel like ebay has gotten really predatory.  Also, I've had too many flakes not paying when I accept their offer.  If someone really wants something for a lower price,  they message me anyway to ask if I'd consider lowering my BIN.



Same here. 

I've tried BO from time to time with very little success. I think I'll be going back to BIN.



carlpsmom said:


> Depending on the item, I may offer an amount that is 20% or even more off the BIN. I check the seller's previous sales and see how much they have accepted.
> 
> I never say kindly and gently. Always "Thank you for your time and consideration" lol
> 
> I always make an offer realizing there will likely be a counter.



Oh my, I _really_ worded that wrong, didn't I? 

I meant that my buyer's BO was 80% off of what my BIN was, plus I had already taken quite a bit off to come up with my BIN/BO price. 

If you're offering sellers 20% off of their BIN, then you're a dream buyer! 



lilmountaingirl said:


> ^^ She said 20 % of the price, so the offer is actually 80 % off.  I offered on an item $9 less than asking and the seller just let my offer expire.  The reason why that was my offer was because I could buy a different version of the same thing from a retailer for the exact price I offered.  I was irritated that they just let it expire over $9.



Thank you for clearing that up for me. 



carlpsmom said:


> Oh my! You are right! Sometimes when I read, I see what I think I should, not necessarily what it says. smh



It's not you, when I read that over just now, it didn't make much sense. 

I think it's obvious that I'm lacking sleep.


----------



## skislope15

lilmountaingirl said:


> Right now, buyers who submit best offers and then don't pay when offer is accepted.  I should've known better, she has a feedback saying she doesn't pay but it was so long ago I let it slide.




Had 3 this week  such a waste of time. And it wasn't as if it was a best offer that was accepted right away, we went back and forth countering a few times


----------



## whateve

I've said this before, but sellers who move money from a sale out of their Paypal immediately really annoy me. My seller owes me a refund of less than $25 and I have to wait until she moves some money into Paypal.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> I've said this before, but sellers who move money from a sale out of their Paypal immediately really annoy me. My seller owes me a refund of less than $25 and I have to wait until she moves some money into Paypal.



Why wouldn't she just be able to send it back through her checking account or credit card attached to her paypal account?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Potential buyer sends an offer on a BO item (Offering 20% of the price) with a message....
> 
> Would you _kindly and gently_ accept this offer?
> 
> Do using the words _"kindly and gently"_ make it less insulting?





carlpsmom said:


> Depending on the item, I may offer an amount that is 20% or even more off the BIN. I check the seller's previous sales and see how much they have accepted.





Adaniels729 said:


> I would likely counter but I would take an offer at a 20 % discount seriously. I've been getting offers at 60-70% off and I just decline. I feel so insulted!





lilmountaingirl said:


> ^^ She said 20 % *of* the price, so the offer is actually *80 % **off*.  I offered on an item $9 less than asking and the seller just let my offer expire.  The reason why that was my offer was because I could buy a different version of the same thing from a retailer for the exact price I offered.  I was irritated that they just let it expire over $9.


I misread it as "off" too and thought a 20% discount was reasonable. 80% off is NOT reasonable. 

As for "kindly and gently," it could be a buyer whose first language isn't English and she may have chosen an awkward translation.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I've said this before, but sellers who move money from a sale out of their Paypal immediately really annoy me. My seller owes me a refund of less than $25 and I have to wait until she moves some money into Paypal.



Ugh, that's terrible! I always wait for either positive feedback or a few weeks to go by before taking my money out of PP, and I don't even offer returns.


----------



## BeenBurned

lilmountaingirl said:


> I offered on an item $9 less than asking and the seller just let my  offer expire.  The reason why that was my offer was because I could buy a  different version of the same thing from a retailer for the exact price  I offered.  I was irritated that they just let it expire over  $9.


TBH, this attitude is annoying to a seller. 

if you can buy it for the same price as your offer, why not just go to the "retailer" and buy it? Clearly, you either can't get the same color, style, or something you're looking for at the "retailer" or you'd buy it there. 

If this seller got it at said retailer for the price you're expecting and wanting to pay, why should she lose money on her investment? Keep in mind that time spent traveling to stores, gasoline used to do that traveling, time spent photographing, listing, writing description, ebay fees, paypal fees, packing materials, shipping labels/ink/printer, etc. add overhead to the seller's costs and even before your $9 discount, I doubt she's even breaking even. 

What I'd like to say to buyers who expect to "do me a favor" by taking it off my hands for the same price as at a store is to go to the store, buy as many of that item as you can and list and resell them yourself! You'd be in for a rude awakening!



There's a value to being able to sit down at the computer, click "buy" and pay for the item you want and wait a few days for it to be delivered to your door.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

BeenBurned said:


> TBH, this attitude is annoying to a seller.
> 
> if you can buy it for the same price as your offer, why not just go to the "retailer" and buy it? Clearly, you either can't get the same color, style, or something you're looking for at the "retailer" or you'd buy it there.
> 
> If this seller got it at said retailer for the price you're expecting and wanting to pay, why should she lose money on her investment? Keep in mind that time spent traveling to stores, gasoline used to do that traveling, time spent photographing, listing, writing description, ebay fees, paypal fees, packing materials, shipping labels/ink/printer, etc. add overhead to the seller's costs and even before your $9 discount, I doubt she's even breaking even.
> 
> What I'd like to say to buyers who expect to "do me a favor" by taking it off my hands for the same price as at a store is to go to the store, buy as many of that item as you can and list and resell them yourself! You'd be in for a rude awakening!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a value to being able to sit down at the computer, click "buy" and pay for the item you want and wait a few days for it to be delivered to your door.



Wow.  My irritation was that they just let my offer expire.  I thought my offer was very good and had hoped they would at least counter it or have the courtesy to reject it so that I could then buy it for the extra $9.  I would have paid the extra $9 if they were decent enough to be courteous to me.  I am not entitled.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I misread it as "off" too and thought a 20% discount was reasonable. 80% off is NOT reasonable.
> 
> As for "kindly and gently," it could be a buyer whose first language isn't English and she may have chosen an awkward translation.




I apologize, I've been under quite a bit of stress lately. I'm sorry for all of the confusion. 

Judging by her FB on Toolhaus, English is indeed her first language.


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Why wouldn't she just be able to send it back through her checking account or credit card attached to her paypal account?


I think she could do it now and it would take it out of her checking account, but as an e-check, which would take days to clear. I don't think she can fund it with a credit card since it is a refund.


Storm702 said:


> Ugh, that's terrible! I always wait for either positive feedback or a few weeks to go by before taking my money out of PP, and I don't even offer returns.


Me too.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> TBH, this attitude is annoying to a seller.
> 
> if you can buy it for the same price as your offer, why not just go to the "retailer" and buy it? Clearly, you either can't get the same color, style, or something you're looking for at the "retailer" or you'd buy it there.
> 
> If this seller got it at said retailer for the price you're expecting and wanting to pay, why should she lose money on her investment? Keep in mind that time spent traveling to stores, gasoline used to do that traveling, time spent photographing, listing, writing description, ebay fees, paypal fees, packing materials, shipping labels/ink/printer, etc. add overhead to the seller's costs and even before your $9 discount, I doubt she's even breaking even.
> 
> What I'd like to say to buyers who expect to "do me a favor" by taking it off my hands for the same price as at a store is to go to the store, buy as many of that item as you can and list and resell them yourself! You'd be in for a rude awakening!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a value to being able to sit down at the computer, click "buy" and pay for the item you want and wait a few days for it to be delivered to your door.





OMGOSH!!  That^^  That^^ THAT^^^^

This isn't directed at you lilmountaingirl but just in general.

I'm having this issue right now!
It makes me crazy! If you "see the item for that lower price elsewhere" BUY IT! In fact, send me the link so I can buy some too!
Often times when a certain style of bag, in a certain color, or style of shoe in popular sizes or even a style of jeans, in a specific popular size/length is SOLD OUT at retailers, a savvy seller can get MORE than the original retail price.

I had a very popular pair of RR jeans in the smaller sizes and longer inseam, they sold for $20 more than the original retail and they were USED. In great condition but still not new w/tags. 
I recently bought a pair of Louboutins & the style I wanted sells for an average of $750 but only in the smaller sizes. I needed a 9 and I had to pay _cough_ $1200.00 _cough_. Shhhh
I paid it because I wanted THAT shoe in THAT size.

Every time I get an offer with a message of "I saw it on (blank) for $80." and they offered me $80. on a BIN of $140. I want to say "Oh Great! Problem solved buy it from (blank)"
I don't even have offers enabled on most of my stuff and I still get those messages all the time.

Current Example: 
Retail: $169.00
Mine: NWOT $120. with FREE shipping
Bottom line: $120. -12.00 Ebay fee & -3.80 PP fee & -$5.70 shipping = 98.50- tissue, ink, tape, paper etc..= appx 90.00.
*I didn't get the jeans for free!* 
If I sell for $80. my net is about $58.00 and that means* I am PAYING THEM *to buy my jeans.


----------



## bunnyr

PikaboICU said:


> OMGOSH!!  That^^  That^^ THAT^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't directed at you lilmountaingirl but just in general.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having this issue right now!
> 
> It makes me crazy! If you "see the item for that lower price elsewhere" BUY IT! In fact, send me the link so I can buy some too!
> 
> Often times when a certain style of bag, in a certain color, or style of shoe in popular sizes or even a style of jeans, in a specific popular size/length is SOLD OUT at retailers, a savvy seller can get MORE than the original retail price.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very popular pair of RR jeans in the smaller sizes and longer inseam, they sold for $20 more than the original retail and they were USED. In great condition but still not new w/tags.
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Louboutins & the style I wanted sells for an average of $750 but only in the smaller sizes. I needed a 9 and I had to pay _cough_ $1200.00 _cough_. Shhhh
> 
> I paid it because I wanted THAT shoe in THAT size.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I get an offer with a message of "I saw it on (blank) for $80." and they offered me $80. on a BIN of $140. I want to say "Oh Great! Problem solved buy it from (blank)"
> 
> I don't even have offers enabled on most of my stuff and I still get those messages all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Current Example:
> 
> Retail: $169.00
> 
> Mine: NWOT $120. with FREE shipping
> 
> Bottom line: $120. -12.00 Ebay fee & -3.80 PP fee & -$5.70 shipping = 98.50- tissue, ink, tape, paper etc..= appx 90.00.
> 
> *I didn't get the jeans for free!*
> 
> If I sell for $80. my net is about $58.00 and that means* I am PAYING THEM *to buy my jeans.




Totally agree. I hate that sort of buyer mentality too. Similarly Certain types of people would say to me "hey my kid neighbor can teach piano for $$ why can't you?" Even if I said ok, how about I give you a discount of such and such But I can't do it for any less since im a professional and that person isn't or etc etc. People that make that type of comparison more often than not will not be grateful no matter how you try to help them get their way. So why would I even bother? Makes no sense.


----------



## Storm702

As a seller, I agree. But if I want a certain amount for my item, I won't choose OBO- I'd rather wait for the right buyer.


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> As a seller, I agree. But if I want a certain amount for my item, I won't choose OBO- I'd rather wait for the right buyer.



None of my items have best offer or at least VERY few. These all come via messages.


----------



## Storm702

PikaboICU said:


> None of my items have best offer or at least VERY few. These all come via messages.



Really?! Where do these buyers come from? How rude!


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> Really?! Where do these buyers come from? How rude!




I know right.. :wondering
I would never even think to do that to a seller..



bunnyr said:


> Totally agree. I hate that sort of buyer mentality too. Similarly Certain types of people would say to me "hey my kid neighbor can teach piano for $$ why can't you?" Even if I said ok, how about I give you a discount of such and such But I can't do it for any less since im a professional and that person isn't or etc etc. People that make that type of comparison more often than not will not be grateful no matter how you try to help them get their way. So why would I even bother? Makes no sense.


:true:


----------



## Catbird9

I think the perception that it's rude to contact a seller and ask them if they would accept a lower offer, even if they don't have OBO enabled, may be a cultural thing. Bargaining is acceptable, even expected, in some cultures. 

If an item I'm interested has been listed and relisted for several cycles, I'd wonder if maybe the seller would be open to negotiation. As a buyer, I'd certainly reach out (politely) and ask. 

As a seller, I wouldn't mind such a contact either. But I don't enable OBO, because it broadcasts a message that I'd probably be willing to take less. No point in doing that!

I do see the value of setting your price and waiting for the right buyer to come along. Patience pays!


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> I think the perception that it's rude to contact a seller and ask them if they would accept a lower offer, even if they don't have OBO enabled, may be a cultural thing. Bargaining is acceptable, even expected, in some cultures.
> 
> *If an item I'm interested has been listed and relisted for several cycles, I'd wonder if maybe the seller would be open to negotiation. As a buyer, I'd certainly reach out (politely) and ask. *
> 
> As a seller, I wouldn't mind such a contact either. But I don't enable OBO, because it broadcasts a message that I'd probably be willing to take less. No point in doing that!
> 
> I do see the value of setting your price and waiting for the right buyer to come along. Patience pays!



I have absolutely no problem with that as a buyer or a seller. 

What's frustrating is to list an item as a BIN for the first time and within the first 30 minutes to receive 10 or more similar messages that state:

_XXXX? (Usually 50% off your asking price) 
Will pay immediately with PP. _


----------



## Catbird9

Nikki_ said:


> I have absolutely no problem with that as a buyer or a seller.
> 
> What's frustrating is to list an item as a BIN for the first time and within the first 30 minutes to receive 10 or more similar messages that state:
> 
> _XXXX? (Usually 50% off your asking price)
> Will pay immediately with PP. _



Well yes, that _would_ annoy me!


----------



## bunnyr

Catbird9 said:


> I think the perception that it's rude to contact a seller and ask them if they would accept a lower offer, even if they don't have OBO enabled, may be a cultural thing. Bargaining is acceptable, even expected, in some cultures.
> 
> If an item I'm interested has been listed and relisted for several cycles, I'd wonder if maybe the seller would be open to negotiation. As a buyer, I'd certainly reach out (politely) and ask.
> 
> As a seller, I wouldn't mind such a contact either. But I don't enable OBO, because it broadcasts a message that I'd probably be willing to take less. No point in doing that!
> 
> I do see the value of setting your price and waiting for the right buyer to come along. Patience pays!




Yes certain cultures surely do go beyond what's reasonable or "polite" for lack of better word. My friend hosted a garage sale and most items were $1. He didn't say free since people would then go mad and fight. However certain types of ppl would still haggle! Clearly those items were all easily more than $20-30 and all in great condition i it would be nice if people were more self motivated to take that into account. I mean, seriously it's $1 and you haggle for $.50??.... Sigh....


----------



## mari_merry

Recently I had several weird experiences on eb&#1072;&#1091;. This is the latest sort of a peeve:

Seller that I got one item from messages me that she sent somebody else's purchase to me, quote:

*"Hello,
I have sent the second parcel by mistake to your address.
You will probably receive that one the next day after your purchase arrives.
Could you please be so kind that you ship it back using prepayed shipping label which I will email you later?
I do apologise for any innconvineince caused...
Thank you"*

This person has more than 120 "seller" transactions. 

Lucky for her, I understand we're all human and make mistakes, and if I was in her situation, I'd appreciate if somebody would help me out.
So she sent me postage & shipped that package the next day, imagining how her customer is freaking out knowing their purchase is going around the country


----------



## Storm702

Catbird9 said:


> I think the perception that it's rude to contact a seller and ask them if they would accept a lower offer, even if they don't have OBO enabled, may be a cultural thing. Bargaining is acceptable, even expected, in some cultures.
> 
> If an item I'm interested has been listed and relisted for several cycles, I'd wonder if maybe the seller would be open to negotiation. As a buyer, I'd certainly reach out (politely) and ask.
> 
> As a seller, I wouldn't mind such a contact either. But I don't enable OBO, because it broadcasts a message that I'd probably be willing to take less. No point in doing that!
> 
> I do see the value of setting your price and waiting for the right buyer to come along. Patience pays!



I didn't mean that asking is rude, I mean that haggling is rude, especially when a buyer says "Well, I can buy it from so and so for whatever."


----------



## Catbird9

Storm702 said:


> I didn't mean that asking is rude, I mean that haggling is rude, especially when a buyer says "Well, I can buy it from so and so for whatever."



Agreed, that would make me think, "Fine, buy it from them!"


----------



## bunnyr

Storm702 said:


> I didn't mean that asking is rude, I mean that haggling is rude, especially when a buyer says "Well, I can buy it from so and so for whatever."




This!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Just to be clear here, I did not tell them I saw it at another retailer.  I was just trying to decide between turquoise and teal, that is all.  And my offer was $91 on a $100 item.  And I did go buy it from the retailer instead because the seller flat out ignored me.  I'll make sure to think more carefully about what I post in this subforum.


----------



## Storm702

lilmountaingirl said:


> Just to be clear here, I did not tell them I saw it at another retailer.  I was just trying to decide between turquoise and teal, that is all.  And my offer was $91 on a $100 item.  And I did go buy it from the retailer instead because the seller flat out ignored me.  I'll make sure to think more carefully about what I post in this subforum.



That was not a bad OBO, in my opinion. The seller should have at least been courteous enough to respond! If they don't want offers for less, tgey shouldn't have OBO! Anyway, I hope you got the one you wanted.


----------



## Adaniels729

lilmountaingirl said:


> Just to be clear here, I did not tell them I saw it at another retailer.  I was just trying to decide between turquoise and teal, that is all.  And my offer was $91 on a $100 item.  And I did go buy it from the retailer instead because the seller flat out ignored me.  I'll make sure to think more carefully about what I post in this subforum.




I hate when people completely ignore my offer too.


----------



## soleilbrun

Adaniels729 said:


> I hate when people completely ignore my offer too.




+1 Why have a OBO and not respond to offers or auto reject/accept


----------



## soleilbrun

My new pet peeve:  ebays global shipping program.

It takes longer than any shipping service known to humanity. They say it will be delivered by multiple shipping companies but you never know who. When problems arise no shipping company to contact.

My package says out for delivery the 17th, undeliverable the 19th and sent back to seller the 19th. Seems that's the only thing they can do in a timely manner, return to sender. I called ebay to get the delivery company name and they have to call me back because they're "working on it". Really, you don't know who you entrusted with my expensive package?

Sellers please opt out of this program! Rant over. I apologize.


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> Recently I had several weird experiences on eb&#1072;&#1091;. This is the latest sort of a peeve:
> 
> Seller that I got one item from messages me that she sent somebody else's purchase to me, quote:
> 
> *"Hello,
> I have sent the second parcel by mistake to your address.
> You will probably receive that one the next day after your purchase arrives.
> Could you please be so kind that you ship it back using prepayed shipping label which I will email you later?
> I do apologise for any innconvineince caused...
> Thank you"*
> 
> This person has more than 120 "seller" transactions.
> 
> Lucky for her, I understand we're all human and make mistakes, and if I was in her situation, I'd appreciate if somebody would help me out.
> So she sent me postage & shipped that package the next day, imagining how her customer is freaking out knowing their purchase is going around the country


I'm not quite sure why this is a peeve (unless you used the word for lack of a better one). 

The seller made an honest mistake and let you know about it. 

What would have been rude would be to expect and request that you reship it to the correct buyer. Had she done that, it would have been an imposition and she (the seller) would have lost her seller protection.

Instead she did exactly what she was supposed to do. She purchased a shipping label to send you for forwarding it back to her. Then once she receives it, she'll have to purchase another label to reship to the correct buyer.


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> Instead she did exactly what she was supposed to do. She purchased a shipping label to send you for forwarding it back to her. Then once she receives it, she'll have to purchase another label to reship to the correct buyer.



I had to buy a new label with the money she sent me. 
And the package was forwarded to the customer, not back to her. 

But yeah, English is my second language & I may word my thoughts wrong, which is not intentional. This situation could be a pet peeve for somebody else, but for me it was just helping fellow eb&#1072;yer out.


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> I had to buy a new label with the money she sent me.
> And the package was forwarded to the customer, not back to her.
> 
> But yeah, English is my second language & I may word my thoughts wrong, which is not intentional. This situation could be a pet peeve for somebody else, but for me it was just helping fellow eb&#1072;yer out.


Yikes! That's not smart on the seller's part for several reasons. 

1. If you weren't honest, you could just keep the item and the buyer would win INR
2. Even though you are honest and forwarded the package, the seller has no protection and if the buyer files non-receipt (even if your tracking number shows delivery), the seller will still lose the case. 
3. Although you weren't out of pocket any money, the seller inconvenienced you since you had to purchase the shipping. She should have purchased the label herself with HER own delivery address and forwarded the label to you. Then all you'd have to do would be to attach it to the package. 

The way you'd described it originally would have been the correct way to handle the error.


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! That's not smart on the seller's part for several reasons.
> 
> 1. If you weren't honest, you could just keep the item and the buyer would win INR
> 2. Even though you are honest and forwarded the package, the seller has no protection and if the buyer files non-receipt (even if your tracking number shows delivery), the seller will still lose the case.
> 3. Although you weren't out of pocket any money, the seller inconvenienced you since you had to purchase the shipping. She should have purchased the label herself with HER own delivery address and forwarded the label to you. Then all you'd have to do would be to attach it to the package.
> 
> The way you'd described it originally would have been the correct way to handle the error.



She was very confused through the whole interaction between us, saying she usually "uses printed out screenshot labels to ship" (first she just sent me a screenshot of her computer screen and told me to print that). I could tell she doesn't have much returned to her, I guess.. 

It all ended, she was very nice and even made me smile:  "i do not know how to thank you for the troubles you have taken for me. I am overwhelmed with a grateful feeling caused from the help of a stranger." 

I bet she will pay attention next time


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> My new pet peeve:  ebays global shipping program.
> 
> It takes longer than any shipping service known to humanity. They say it will be delivered by multiple shipping companies but you never know who. When problems arise no shipping company to contact.
> 
> My package says out for delivery the 17th, undeliverable the 19th and sent back to seller the 19th. Seems that's the only thing they can do in a timely manner, return to sender. I called ebay to get the delivery company name and they have to call me back because they're "working on it". Really, you don't know who you entrusted with my expensive package?
> 
> Sellers please opt out of this program! Rant over. I apologize.


That's ridiculous! I wonder if it was deemed undeliverable because there was a mistake on the label? Look at it from the seller's perspective. If I had shipped you that package and it got returned to me, I would have to refund you everything and I would be out my shipping costs. When I ship global shipping, I don't have to worry about losing that large shipping expense. 

I shipped a package through GSP to England. It got there in 7 days.


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! I wonder if it was deemed undeliverable because there was a mistake on the label? Look at it from the seller's perspective. If I had shipped you that package and it got returned to me, I would have to refund you everything and I would be out my shipping costs. When I ship global shipping, I don't have to worry about losing that large shipping expense.
> 
> I shipped a package through GSP to England. It got there in 7 days.



I can see how that would be beneficial to sellers to get their shipping returned but the time of delivery is painful. 7 days to get from the UK to Belgium and ebay has no idea who the carrier is. My address is correct and double checked when I called ebay. Ebay needs to revamp this program. Long shipping times and no valid tracking information for the buyer. They give you a number but no carrier to follow it on. I'd like to get the shoes but at this point my money would be perfect also. I think I will avoid GSP sellers in the future.


----------



## BeenBurned

This type of seller and listing bugs me. I'm *NOT* recommeding dimplesdiscounts!!

It's bad enough to steal copyrighted images from other websites but to put her own watermark on the pictures with instructions "do not copy" is the height of hypocrisy. 

All her Coach listings are watermarked as her own yet use stolen pictures and I'd guess that at least 75% of all her listings show pictures that aren't hers. 

The seller owns a camera and some listings are a mix of stolen and her own images so there's no reason for the use of others' copyrighted work. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Handbags-Pu...d810:g:BUMAAOSw-ndTn7Mq&_ssn=dimplesdiscounts


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

How you can block a bidder and yet he or she can keep flooding your inbox with messages. 

Hate it.  There should be a setting to block messages from these people too.


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How you can block a bidder and yet he or she can keep flooding your inbox with messages.
> 
> Hate it.  There should be a setting to block messages from these people too.



Wow, stalker much? Have you contacted eBay about this?


----------



## Catbird9

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How you can block a bidder and yet he or she can keep flooding your inbox with messages.
> 
> Hate it.  There should be a setting to block messages from these people too.



http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html

"By default, blocked members are still able to contact you about your listings. You can change this setting in *My eBay* > *Account* > *Site* *Preferences* > *Buyer* *Requirements*. You can also get to *Site Preferences* from Seller Hub > *Overview* > *Shortcuts*."

When you get to *Buyer Requirements*, click on the Edit button. Make your selections. At the bottom of that page, you will see a checkbox:

*"Don't allow blocked buyers to contact me.* (Buyer won't see the "Contact Seller" button on your Q&A page.) *Note: *Buyers can still contact you about existing transactions, unless you add them to your blocked list."


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Storm702 said:


> Wow, stalker much? Have you contacted eBay about this?







Catbird9 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html
> 
> "By default, blocked members are still able to contact you about your listings. You can change this setting in *My eBay* > *Account* > *Site* *Preferences* > *Buyer* *Requirements*. You can also get to *Site Preferences* from Seller Hub > *Overview* > *Shortcuts*."
> 
> When you get to *Buyer Requirements*, click on the Edit button. Make your selections. At the bottom of that page, you will see a checkbox:
> 
> *"Don't allow blocked buyers to contact me.* (Buyer won't see the "Contact Seller" button on your Q&A page.) *Note: *Buyers can still contact you about existing transactions, unless you add them to your blocked list."




Tried all these. She can still message me. Maybe it's some hiccup of the system. 

I'm sure she would stop bugging me if I accepted her super lowball offer (less than 35% of my listing price and then add $1 after I declined it and repeat)


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Tried all these. She can still message me. Maybe it's some hiccup of the system.
> 
> I'm sure she would stop bugging me if I accepted her super lowball offer (less than 35% of my listing price and then add $1 after I declined it and repeat)



Persistent to say the least!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Storm702 said:


> Persistent to say the least!




And I don't get that n+$1 attempt ... as if that would make me find it irresistible and sell her my $2xxx purse [emoji19]

Persistent, maybe. Passive aggressive, to say the least. PITA, no doubt about it.


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> And I don't get that n+$1 attempt ... as if that would make me find it irresistible and sell her my $2xxx purse [emoji19]
> 
> Persistent, maybe. Passive aggressive, to say the least. PITA, no doubt about it.



Let's not forget cheap!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Storm702 said:


> Let's not forget cheap!




Hey, follow the "P" theme here!  LOL [emoji38]


----------



## Storm702

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey, follow the "P" theme here!  LOL [emoji38]



Parsimonious!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Aggressive partial refund fishers. Those who tell you that the item you sold them is junk they would not pay $2.00 in a TS but they would be prepared to keep it if you refund 50% of the purchase price and this after I tell them to return for a refund. Oh, and they tell me that since I only paid $2.00 at the TS for it, that should still leave me with a nice profit.
Just makes me so mad, especially since I paid way more than $2.00 and items for this brand go for over $100 new.


----------



## BeenBurned

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How you can block a bidder and yet he or she can keep flooding your inbox with messages.
> 
> Hate it.  There should be a setting to block messages from these people too.


Go to Site Map, Go to Your Site Preferences, Click Show All, Go to Buyer
Requirements and go to the bottom of the page and check the box that says "Don't Allow blocked buyers to Contact me"


----------



## PikaboICU

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Aggressive partial refund fishers. Those who tell you that the item you sold them is junk they would not pay $2.00 in a TS but they would be prepared to keep it if you refund 50% of the purchase price and this after I tell them to return for a refund. Oh, and they tell me that since I only paid $2.00 at the TS for it, that should still leave me with a nice profit.
> Just makes me so mad, especially since I paid way more than $2.00 and items for this brand go for over $100 new.




Those partial refund fishers are so bad!
I once had an issue with an item but not so bad as to return it-
I messaged the seller just to let them know they had mailed out the wrong color and to adjust their stock/supply and they immediately offered me a partial refund.  
I said "no thank you"
And they replied; "well what would it take to get good FB, what do you want?"

They were shocked when I told them I didn't _want_ anything. I was just letting them know what happened. 
Point is: They have been harassed by so MANY buyers wanting partials, they have started to expect it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BeenBurned said:


> Go to Site Map, Go to Your Site Preferences, Click Show All, Go to Buyer
> Requirements and go to the bottom of the page and check the box that says "Don't Allow blocked buyers to Contact me"



Already did long time ago but she can still contact me


----------



## emilu

Got a decent deal on a longchamp pliage bag I've been wanting for a while. The auction did not show pictures of the inside. And I found out why....

A bottle of shampoo spilled all over it and there was significant residue. 
While wiping it off (before ultimately hosing it down) I found a British 5 pence coin...

And then a tangle mess of HAIR! [emoji44]

Gross.  Seller could have easily cleaned.  Glad I waited until she/he reduced the price.  Still barf.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

emilu said:


> Got a decent deal on a longchamp pliage bag I've been wanting for a while. The auction did not show pictures of the inside. And I found out why....
> 
> A bottle of shampoo spilled all over it and there was significant residue.
> While wiping it off (before ultimately hosing it down) I found a British 5 pence coin...
> 
> And then a tangle mess of HAIR! [emoji44]
> 
> Gross.  Seller could have easily cleaned.  Glad I waited until she/he reduced the price.  Still barf.


 Wowzer, that's yucky. I glad you got a discount to offset the inside condition. It's good the inside was cleanable.


----------



## PikaboICU

emilu said:


> Got a decent deal on a longchamp pliage bag I've been wanting for a while. The auction did not show pictures of the inside. And I found out why....
> 
> A bottle of shampoo spilled all over it and there was significant residue.
> While wiping it off (before ultimately hosing it down) I found a British 5 pence coin...
> 
> And then a tangle mess of HAIR! [emoji44]
> 
> Gross.  Seller could have easily cleaned.  Glad I waited until she/he reduced the price.  Still barf.




  EEwwww
The coin would be ok, I collect coins & that's one I don't have.  

I had that happen with a bag once, only it was some sort of gooey, sticky, RED candy substance. Almost like melted Jolley Rancher or Lifesavers. 
I discovered a valuable tool for cleaning bag interiors because of it- Hand Sanitizer!  Seriously.
I rubbed it on with my fingers & wiped it out with a clean dry cloth. It works perfectly as it's mostly alcohol so any residue from the sanitzer evaporated. It got out all the sticky and the red coloring too. 

I'm glad you were able to clean your bag up.


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> Those partial refund fishers are so bad!
> I once had an issue with an item but not so bad as to return it-
> I messaged the seller just to let them know they had mailed out the wrong color and to adjust their stock/supply and they immediately offered me a partial refund.
> I said "no thank you"
> And they replied; "well what would it take to get good FB, what do you want?"
> 
> They were shocked when I told them I didn't _want_ anything. I was just letting them know what happened.
> Point is: They have been harassed by so MANY buyers wanting partials, they have started to expect it.



Sad but true. So glad I am mostly sending my stuff to consignment these days. I make quite a bit less, but I am not sure you can put a price on not having to deal with so many of these people.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

PikaboICU said:


> Those partial refund fishers are so bad!
> I once had an issue with an item but not so bad as to return it-
> I messaged the seller just to let them know they had mailed out the wrong color and to adjust their stock/supply and they immediately offered me a partial refund.
> I said "no thank you"
> And they replied; "well what would it take to get good FB, what do you want?"
> 
> They were shocked when I told them I didn't _want_ anything. I was just letting them know what happened.
> Point is: They have been harassed by so MANY buyers wanting partials, they have started to expect it.



This is the scamming variety fisher. She is also a seller and wanted to get a better price after she received the item.

This is the second message she sent:

"Since you paid 5.35 to ship it to me and would pay 5.35 for me to ship  it back, that is 10.70.  It would be just as well to give me a $10  refund (1/2) and I can possibly use the top.  I had actually purchased  thinking the pants were wool knit to wear at  home, but may be able to wear the top.  I buy tops at Goodwill that are  more expensive than this one, and usually pay no more than $2-3.  I  acknowledge that there is a risk in buying online, so I am willing to  pay the $10 for the outfit and the shipping (eve  tho that is high) and just chalk it up to buying sight unseen.  That  way you lose less also since you could not sell this on ebay for more  than $10 if you list it correctly as wool crepe.  I bet this was a $2  outfit you got at Goodwill, so you still make a  profit."

And when I refused to go along she opened a SNAD. I actually accepted that for now because I got enrolled in the new beta returns Ebay is doing and wanted to see how it works (apparently we can deduct shipping and/or restocking fees from the refund and reports false SNADs to Ebay). But I did report her for unreasonable demands and false SNAD (for now).

I am still patting myself on the back for not telling her exactly what I thought, just politely asked her to return for a refund and let her know that the item is as described and she will be paying for shipping herself.


----------



## StopHammertime

BeautyAddict58 said:


> This is the scamming variety fisher. She is also a seller and wanted to get a better price after she received the item.
> 
> This is the second message she sent:
> 
> "Since you paid 5.35 to ship it to me and would pay 5.35 for me to ship  it back, that is 10.70.  It would be just as well to give me a $10  refund (1/2) and I can possibly use the top.  I had actually purchased  thinking the pants were wool knit to wear at  home, but may be able to wear the top.  I buy tops at Goodwill that are  more expensive than this one, and usually pay no more than $2-3.  I  acknowledge that there is a risk in buying online, so I am willing to  pay the $10 for the outfit and the shipping (eve  tho that is high) and just chalk it up to buying sight unseen.  That  way you lose less also since you could not sell this on ebay for more  than $10 if you list it correctly as wool crepe.  I bet this was a $2  outfit you got at Goodwill, so you still make a  profit."
> 
> And when I refused to go along she opened a SNAD. I actually accepted that for now because I got enrolled in the new beta returns Ebay is doing and wanted to see how it works (apparently we can deduct shipping and/or restocking fees from the refund and reports false SNADs to Ebay). But I did report her for unreasonable demands and false SNAD (for now).
> 
> I am still patting myself on the back for not telling her exactly what I thought, just politely asked her to return for a refund and let her know that the item is as described and she will be paying for shipping herself.




Just reading that message she sent makes me want to smack her.
She wants something for nothing. As we were talking about here earlier, if you can go buy the same thing for cheaper elsewhere... GO BUY IT THERE! Go for it, I won't stop you!
I'm angry for you LOL.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

StopHammertime said:


> Just reading that message she sent makes me want to smack her.
> She wants something for nothing. As we were talking about here earlier, if you can go buy the same thing for cheaper elsewhere... GO BUY IT THERE! Go for it, I won't stop you!
> I'm angry for you LOL.


Yes, it does!

I really don't know why people don't realize that:
1. my profit (or loss, as the case may be) is not their business and
2. I do not care how for much they can buy whatever at Goodwill or anywhere else, for that matter.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

As a buyer, I just don't understand something that has a bunch of bids and sells much more then I bid, and then comes back again as re listed. Sure the 1st bidder could have bowed out and the 2, 3rd, or so on down refused, especially if the last bidder went over what it should have sold for. My question is, - did this seller pull a scam on the bidders, did Ebay screw up, am I even wasting my time bidding again?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Farmer Cyndy said:


> As a buyer, I just don't understand something that has a bunch of bids and sells much more then I bid, and then comes back again as re listed. Sure the 1st bidder could have bowed out and the 2, 3rd, or so on down refused, especially if the last bidder went over what it should have sold for. My question is, - did this seller pull a scam on the bidders, did Ebay screw up, am I even wasting my time bidding again?


 Just my opinion, I think there are people who bid for a thrill with no intention to buy and of course people also don't pay for other reasons.  I have heard sellers having to relist multiple of times because people did not pay for the item.  I had even seen sellers explain that in their listing so that people would understand why they keep seeing the same purse relisted. That's has to suck for the seller and serious buyers.  I think price of an item is relative to the individual and their circumstances.


----------



## whateve

Farmer Cyndy said:


> As a buyer, I just don't understand something that has a bunch of bids and sells much more then I bid, and then comes back again as re listed. Sure the 1st bidder could have bowed out and the 2, 3rd, or so on down refused, especially if the last bidder went over what it should have sold for. My question is, - did this seller pull a scam on the bidders, did Ebay screw up, am I even wasting my time bidding again?


If you're talking about that Bonnie Cashin bag, the top 2 bidders with the private feedback appear to be shills. The seller realized no one was going to come over the top so she relisted. I think there is a good chance you could get it for close to third highest bid. Was that you?


----------



## BeenBurned

Farmer Cyndy said:


> As a buyer, I just don't understand something that has a bunch of bids and sells much more then I bid, and then comes back again as re listed. Sure the 1st bidder could have bowed out and the 2, 3rd, or so on down refused, especially if the last bidder went over what it should have sold for. My question is, - did this seller pull a scam on the bidders, did Ebay screw up, am I even wasting my time bidding again?





whateve said:


> If you're talking about that Bonnie Cashin bag, the top 2 bidders with the private feedback appear to be shills. The seller realized no one was going to come over the top so she relisted. I think there is a good chance you could get it for close to third highest bid. Was that you?


Please link to the listing. I'm curious now!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Please link to the listing. I'm curious now!



I posted this on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:



Catbird9 said:


> This interesting bag sold a couple of weeks ago  for $510, 13 bids. The two highest bids were more than twice the amount  of the next lowest bid, and both were made by bidders with "private"  feedback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Cashin-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The same bag has now been relisted for $249.95 BIN ($44.95 higher than the third underbidder in the original auction).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Cashin-...ter-Buffalo-Leather-Purse-NICE-/301805092307?


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> Please link to the listing. I'm curious now!





Catbird9 said:


> I posted this on the Vintage Coach Photos and Chat thread:






> Originally Posted by *Catbird9*
> This interesting bag sold a couple of weeks ago  for $510, 13  bids. The two highest bids were more than twice the amount  of the next  lowest bid, and both were made by bidders with "private"  feedback.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Cashin-C...p2047675.l2557
> 
> The same bag has now been relisted for $249.95 BIN ($44.95 higher than the third underbidder in the original auction).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Cashin-C.../301805092307?


It's not shill bidding. I missed the original listing but in looking at the bidding history, I can see that it was a reserve listing. 

r***v






 was the first (private feedback) bidder. She placed a proxy bid on *November 1* of $510 (or higher) but the bidding jumped to whatever the reserve amount was. 

At that point, the bid price stopped at the reserve amount until November 6 when a***0 bid $500 but was outbid by the first bidder's higher proxy.

r***v might have bid $1000 or she might have bid $510 but until the bidding goes higher, it remains at the lower increment. 


http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=301784762077&showauto=true


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> Sad but true. So glad I am mostly sending my stuff to consignment these days. I make quite a bit less, but I am not sure you can put a price on not having to deal with so many of these people.



Sorry to hear things got so bad for you on ebay meg10 
I've gone from ebay to consigning and returned to ebay with relief after the _worst_ experiences with consignment stores.    I'm in Australia though - there's not much of a culture of consignment selling here and very little protection for the owner of the consigned items.  
If I don't feel I can deal with the kind of turkeys that sometimes turn up on ebay I don't list anything until I'm fit and ready to go out there and face them again  :boxing:   .... also sad but true.  
But at least I'm not supporting those consignment store crooks


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry to hear things got so bad for you on ebay meg10
> I've gone from ebay to consigning and returned to ebay with relief after the _worst_ experiences with consignment stores.    I'm in Australia though - there's not much of a culture of consignment selling here and very little protection for the owner of the consigned items.
> If I don't feel I can deal with the kind of turkeys that sometimes turn up on ebay I don't list anything until I'm fit and ready to go out there and face them again  :boxing:   .... also sad but true.
> But at least I'm not supporting those consignment store crooks


 I take breaks from selling too.  I need to be in the right state of mind and want to do it.  Selling purses is like a side job and it takes time and patience from interacting with an assortment of customers to putting in the time to sell the bag. It's rewarding in the end, and it nice that two people are happy (positive sell).  I now see online shopping differently after selling some handbags, but I think it made me a better customer and shopper.   I wish I could sell my bags to online consignment stores and be done, but I feel like I'm marked.  I don't see how others get reasonable offers because they try to buy my like new bags so cheaply that it's embarrassing for me to accept without having regrets.  The profit margins they were earning off me would have been too great that I rather put the effort in myself to get a reasonable price for bags I took great care of that would make somebody happy to own. The good thing is I am grateful for the websites that allow us to list our purse because I am able to sell my bags for reasonable prices that make the buyer and seller happy.


----------



## JazzyMac

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Just my opinion, I think there are people who bid for a thrill with no intention to buy and of course people also don't pay for other reasons.  I have heard sellers having to relist multiple of times because people did not pay for the item.  I had even seen sellers explain that in their listing so that people would understand why they keep seeing the same purse relisted. That's has to suck for the seller and serious buyers.  I think price of an item is relative to the individual and their circumstances.




Yep, last two auctions:  Bidders asked for details, emails filled with excitement, "will I get it by such-n-such date?", then bids, wins...and silent. 

That is until my automatic NPB kicks in, and then the tantrum starts. &#129300;&#129296;


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! I wonder if it was deemed undeliverable because there was a mistake on the label? Look at it from the seller's perspective. If I had shipped you that package and it got returned to me, I would have to refund you everything and I would be out my shipping costs. When I ship global shipping, I don't have to worry about losing that large shipping expense.
> 
> I shipped a package through GSP to England. It got there in 7 days.



My package has not yet arrived. ebay has no idea who the carrier is or where the package is located. There only suggestion to me is to open an INR case against the seller. I informed them she did her part and the blame is with them. They still insist to pen a case against the seller. I see this as a set up. I will lose the case as the seller sent the package. 
What should I do? I am on the phone with them now. They are clueless as to where the package may be or who has it. Seems my only option is to file against the seller.


----------



## Catbird9

soleilbrun said:


> My package has not yet arrived. ebay has no idea who the carrier is or where the package is located. There only suggestion to me is to open an INR case against the seller. I informed them she did her part and the blame is with them. They still insist to pen a case against the seller. I see this as a set up. I will lose the case as the seller sent the package.
> What should I do? I am on the phone with them now. They are clueless as to where the package may be or who has it. Seems my only option is to file against the seller.[/
> 
> Depending on how you paid, you may be able to do a chargeback through your credit card. I doubt if eBay will be much help to you. According to their GSP policy, the seller's responsibility ends when the item arrives at the GSP center. After that the buyer (not eBay) is responsible for loss or damage. How do they get away with that???
> 
> Sorry you are having to deal with this, I know how frustrated you must feel!


----------



## soleilbrun

Catbird9 said:


> soleilbrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> My package has not yet arrived. ebay has no idea who the carrier is or where the package is located. There only suggestion to me is to open an INR case against the seller. I informed them she did her part and the blame is with them. They still insist to pen a case against the seller. I see this as a set up. I will lose the case as the seller sent the package.
> What should I do? I am on the phone with them now. They are clueless as to where the package may be or who has it. Seems my only option is to file against the seller.[/
> 
> Depending on how you paid, you may be able to do a chargeback through your credit card. I doubt if eBay will be much help to you. According to their GSP policy, the seller's responsibility ends when the item arrives at the GSP center. After that the buyer (not eBay) is responsible for loss or damage. How do they get away with that???
> 
> Sorry you are having to deal with this, I know how frustrated you must feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. Yes it is a giant mess. I will do as they said and hopefully won't be out of my shoes and money. I paid via paypal with money on my account.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
Click to expand...


----------



## ScottyGal

Someone sent me a question at 22:32 last night, and then messaged me this morning at 08:01 advising that as I didn't answer their question, they want to cancel their bid.. 
Does the buyer think that I sit at home all night (on a Friday..) monitoring ebay messages?! Impatient


----------



## BeenBurned

_Lee said:


> Someone sent me a question at 22:32 last night, and then messaged me this morning at 08:01 advising that as I didn't answer their question, they want to cancel their bid..
> Does the buyer think that I sit at home all night (on a Friday..) monitoring ebay messages?! Impatient


That sounds like a block-worthy buyer! If they did buy from you and if the package didn't come right at the exact estimated time, they'll start bombarding you with emails wondering where it is.


----------



## MAGJES

I'm glad there is a thread to vent.

My current Ebay Peeve.......an ebay member asks if I will lift my shipping restriction and sell to her (out of US) THEN asks......"would you care to offer me a deal....... ?"

She wants me to bend over backwards and ship to a country I have carefully chosen to avoid and to also offer her a discount.  No thank you.


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> I'm glad there is a thread to vent.
> 
> My current Ebay Peeve.......an ebay member asks if I will lift my shipping restriction and sell to her (out of US) THEN asks......"would you care to offer me a deal....... ?"
> 
> She wants me to bend over backwards and ship to a country I have carefully chosen to avoid and to also offer her a discount.  No thank you.



Seriously.


----------



## poopsie

While lowball buyers are mentioned far more often, my peeve is with lowball sellers. I haven't sold on the 'Bay for quite some time but I have some really nice mid to lower price items that I want to sell. Many are never used with tags. I didn't expect to make a killing but I didn't expect the dirt cheap rock bottom prices that sellers are willing to let perfectly nice items go for. I used to feel safe in buying things as there was the "I can always sell it on Ebay if I don't use/like it"  Pffffffttttttt...........not any more. I guess the upside is that I have really curtailed my retail shopping--------- I think long and hard before buying anything and really watch the return windows closely.


----------



## Nikki_

_Lee said:


> Someone sent me a question at 22:32 last night, and then messaged me this morning at 08:01 advising that as I didn't answer their question, they want to cancel their bid..
> Does the buyer think that I sit at home all night (on a Friday..) monitoring ebay messages?! Impatient



Sounds like I had your potential buyer last night.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> While lowball buyers are mentioned far more often, my peeve is with lowball sellers. I haven't sold on the 'Bay for quite some time but I have some really nice mid to lower price items that I want to sell. Many are never used with tags. I didn't expect to make a killing but I didn't expect the dirt cheap rock bottom prices that sellers are willing to let perfectly nice items go for. I used to feel safe in buying things as there was the "I can always sell it on Ebay if I don't use/like it"  Pffffffttttttt...........not any more. I guess the upside is that I have really curtailed my retail shopping--------- I think long and hard before buying anything and really watch the return windows closely.


Seriously! Some sell NWT items cheaper than for what I paid on clearance. At times, it has been cheaper for me to buy on ebay than at a store.


----------



## Adaniels729

Peeve --- Buyer not accepting / signing for delivery.  

I sent the item UPS let the buyer know in advance id be sending it with signature confirmation.  Then I messaged her the morning of delivery to let her know the item would be delivered that day. Now, 2 delivery attempts have been made and tomorrow is the final attempt at delivery.  I guess if it comes back to me I have to issue a refund and hold back the shipping charge?

So annoying!!!! Why did you make an offer?!  Why did u accept my counter offer and pay immediately?! Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

poopsie said:


> While lowball buyers are mentioned far more often, my peeve is with lowball sellers. I haven't sold on the 'Bay for quite some time but I have some really nice mid to lower price items that I want to sell. Many are never used with tags. I didn't expect to make a killing but I didn't expect the dirt cheap rock bottom prices that sellers are willing to let perfectly nice items go for. I used to feel safe in buying things as there was the "I can always sell it on Ebay if I don't use/like it"  Pffffffttttttt...........not any more. I guess the upside is that I have really curtailed my retail shopping--------- I think long and hard before buying anything and really watch the return windows closely.


 :lolots: That's my gripe too.  All I can think of is those sellers need to sell their item quickly for bills or something really important. I saw a seller sale an expensive bag very cheaply, and then I saw a buyer ask another seller with the same bag to basically price match. The seller said no because it was like new.


----------



## BeenBurned

Adaniels729 said:


> Peeve --- Buyer not accepting / signing for delivery.
> 
> I sent the item UPS let the buyer know in advance id be sending it with signature confirmation.  Then I messaged her the morning of delivery to let her know the item would be delivered that day. Now, 2 delivery attempts have been made and tomorrow is the final attempt at delivery.  I guess if it comes back to me I have to issue a refund and hold back the shipping charge?
> 
> So annoying!!!! Why did you make an offer?!  Why did u accept my counter offer and pay immediately?! Ahhhhh!!!!


I believe you can deduct your shipping charge. 

I also think that by not claiming the item, the buyer will lose protection.


----------



## whateve

Adaniels729 said:


> Peeve --- Buyer not accepting / signing for delivery.
> 
> I sent the item UPS let the buyer know in advance id be sending it with signature confirmation.  Then I messaged her the morning of delivery to let her know the item would be delivered that day. Now, 2 delivery attempts have been made and tomorrow is the final attempt at delivery.  I guess if it comes back to me I have to issue a refund and hold back the shipping charge?
> 
> So annoying!!!! Why did you make an offer?!  Why did u accept my counter offer and pay immediately?! Ahhhhh!!!!


I've had very bad luck with this. My buyers tend to not make themselves available to sign for the package, and even if they do, they get mad at me for inconveniencing them.


----------



## south-of-france

soleilbrun said:


> I can see how that would be beneficial to sellers to get their shipping returned but the time of delivery is painful. 7 days to get from the UK to Belgium and ebay has no idea who the carrier is. My address is correct and double checked when I called ebay. Ebay needs to revamp this program. Long shipping times and no valid tracking information for the buyer. They give you a number but no carrier to follow it on. I'd like to get the shoes but at this point my money would be perfect also. I think I will avoid GSP sellers in the future.




Yes, I just skip sellers using the shipping program. Delivery without tracking for double the charge, or taking a full month instead of 1-2 weeks... Or charging duties when the item is below the minimal price point for duties... Why should I pick this deal when there are so many other sellers?


----------



## lbjdlaw

south-of-france said:


> Yes, I just skip sellers using the shipping program. Delivery without tracking for double the charge, or taking a full month instead of 1-2 weeks... Or charging duties when the item is below the minimal price point for duties... Why should I pick this deal when there are so many other sellers?




I'm hoping that if our listings offer both fedex intl or GSP, that buyers can choose which they prefer?  I always have  both in my shipping options but once, the buyer said she could not select the fedex intl option and that eBay was forcing her to select the GSP option. Once I revised the listing by removing the GSP option, then she said she could see the fedex intl option.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Yet another loser asked me for a million extra photos which I supplied, she said she was interested, will make an offer, yada yada, then she offers 1/2 of my asking orice! Wtf?


----------



## BeenBurned

Pursejoy9 said:


> Yet another loser asked me for a million extra photos which I supplied, she said she was interested, will make an offer, yada yada, then she offers 1/2 of my asking orice! Wtf?


Without going into too much detail, I'm wondering whether she happens to have listings of her own. Sounds like someone else I heard about.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Yeah I guess I need to research her a little more. I sold a lot  a few years ago and boy  have the buyers changed. This time around most are horrible. My previous experiences were really great. I sold a lot. Now, people are offering to buy 50-75% off. I can sell to online resellers for more than that and avoid ebay altogether. Ebay is only worth it if good buyers come along and pay what something is worth. I am not going to keep my listings up forever.


----------



## Adaniels729

whateve said:


> I've had very bad luck with this. My buyers tend to not make themselves available to sign for the package, and even if they do, they get mad at me for inconveniencing them.




Ya, I wasn't sure about signature confirmation but ebay's policy says it's required on any item over $750.  I'm trying to mind my ps and qs since I'm new to selling. Plus there are so many empty box scams I decided I'd rather get the item back than risk losing the money.  She was appreciative when I told her it had shipped and that she'd need to sign for it. 

Delivery was not accepted again today and I'm not sure what to do.  Message her?  Call UPS?  Call eBay? Wait another day?  Any other advice? So frustrating! Does anyone know a good consignment shop? Haha :kidding:


----------



## whateve

On Tradesy, a buyer asked me to lower the price on one of my items and let me know that she had several of my items in her shopping cart. It sounded like she was saying that unless I lowered my price to 67% of my asking price on one item, I was going to lose the sales of the other items to her. Which is ridiculous because each item already has shipping calculated into them, so there is no advantage to combine items into one order. I offered to lower my price 13% plus Tradesy's 10% but never heard back from her. I guess she was insulted.


----------



## MAGJES

Today's pet peeve!

Buyer makes a purchase and later tells me that she has moved and to please mail to her new address
which of course is not her PP confirmed address. ugh!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another "crying baby" buyer contacted me today asking to transact outside eBay, offered me half off my asking price and tell me she couldn't pay more because she was a single mother of 2 boys and couldn't afford any more. Mind you this is for a very popular Hermes item which has no practical use. Oh well I didn't bother replying.


----------



## poopsie

Does anyone ever report those people requesting to transact outside of Ebay to Ebay?


----------



## bunnyr

poopsie said:


> Does anyone ever report those people requesting to transact outside of Ebay to Ebay?




No because in the end eBay wins. If eBay at any way feels they've been cheated out of fees they'll raise more seller fees. It's never about protecting members/sellers. It's about them getting every fee they "deserve". eBay used to make a big deal about not letting charge crazy shipping fees well that's because eBay won't get a cut of those charges. Now they do so those shipping fees rules don't mean much to them now.


----------



## Nikki_

poopsie said:


> Does anyone ever report those people requesting to transact outside of Ebay to Ebay?



I have in the past, but eBay has made it a bit more difficult to do so within the past year or so.

On the bottom of each message you had a "report this message" option which has now disappeared and replaced with this:

_"Only purchases on eBay are covered by the eBay purchase protection  programs. Asking your trading partner to complete a transaction outside  of eBay is not allowed."

_It was handled much better in the past and much easier, as well. Not many people have the time (or patience) to sit on hold with eBay for an extended period of time, only to be transferred from dept. to dept.


----------



## gazoo

My latest peeve is with sellers that list something with a BO option but then message you when you make an offer, saying that they will not take less than the BIN price.   Why did they list a BO option on the listing then?


----------



## PikaboICU

gazoo said:


> My latest peeve is with sellers that list something with a BO option but then message you when you make an offer, saying that they will not take less than the BIN price.   Why did they list a BO option on the listing then?



I can't speak for everyone but Ebay listings have the BO box checked by default! I would think it would be the opposite- UNchecked by default but it's Ebay. 
They also opt sellers IN to the GSP unless you opt out AND they don't require immediate payments on BIN listings unless you edit the listings to require it.

It all seems a bit backward to me.. I doubt most new sellers or sellers that only sell occasionally even realize they have BO on their listings. 
I understand your frustration though- I offered $45. on a $50. item that had BO and the seller ignored me. No counter, no decline nothing. The item is still for sale but I don't think I'll be buying it.


----------



## gazoo

PikaboICU said:


> I can't speak for everyone but Ebay listings have the BO box checked by default! I would think it would be the opposite- UNchecked by default but it's Ebay.
> They also opt sellers IN to the GSP unless you opt out AND they don't require immediate payments on BIN listings unless you edit the listings to require it.
> 
> It all seems a bit backward to me.. I doubt most new sellers or sellers that only sell occasionally even realize they have BO on their listings.
> I understand your frustration though- I offered $45. on a $50. item that had BO and the seller ignored me. No counter, no decline nothing. The item is still for sale but I don't think I'll be buying it.



I didn't know that BO was automatic these days. Thanks for your post. Makes me feel better.


----------



## whateve

gazoo said:


> I didn't know that BO was automatic these days. Thanks for your post. Makes me feel better.


Yes, it is really annoying. Whenever I relist something, I have to make sure that box is unchecked. 

Also yesterday, I listed a bunch of new items and after awhile I realized that ebay changed my return policy on the new listings! They all said "no restocking fee." I had to go back and change them all. The listings I did last week weren't affected.


----------



## BlueCherry

Bidding on an item that has just one other bidder with zero feedback and no matter how much you increase your bid you are still outbid by this other bidder. Think I'll give up, it looks fishy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

as a seller... not being able to get immediate pay on a best offer. lots of people make a best offer, then you accept, and then they vanish. we need immediate pay for best offers too and not just fixed price.

not being able to block emails from users even if they are blocked from buying

still not being able to leave a negative for a buyers

tons more, sadly


----------



## StopHammertime

ccbaggirl89 said:


> as a seller... not being able to get immediate pay on a best offer. lots of people make a best offer, then you accept, and then they vanish. we need immediate pay for best offers too and not just fixed price.
> 
> 
> 
> not being able to block emails from users even if they are blocked from buying
> 
> 
> 
> still not being able to leave a negative for a buyers
> 
> 
> 
> tons more, sadly




Yeah I really wish you could make it immediate pay for best offer too.


----------



## TinksDelite

Lots of BS these last few weeks.  Yesterday there was an item I needed listed with a BO or BIN of $38.50.  I offer, IMO, a respectful $35.00; seller counters me $38.00.. really? .50 less?! So I bite and counter for $37.00, they countered again for $38.00. 

Seriously, if all you were willing to do was discount it by .50 why even offer the BO option. I probably would have bought it for the BIN price without the BO but now on principal I bought it from another buyer (for $39.00!)


----------



## chicinthecity777

TinksDelite said:


> Lots of BS these last few weeks.  Yesterday there was an item I needed listed with a BO or BIN of $38.50.  I offer, IMO, a respectful $35.00; seller counters me $38.00.. really? .50 less?! So I bite and counter for $37.00, they countered again for $38.00.
> 
> Seriously, if all you were willing to do was discount it by .50 why even offer the BO option. I probably would have bought it for the BIN price without the BO but now on principal I bought it from another buyer (for $39.00!)



LOL!  Don't blame you!


----------



## whateve

TinksDelite said:


> Lots of BS these last few weeks.  Yesterday there was an item I needed listed with a BO or BIN of $38.50.  I offer, IMO, a respectful $35.00; seller counters me $38.00.. really? .50 less?! So I bite and counter for $37.00, they countered again for $38.00.
> 
> Seriously, if all you were willing to do was discount it by .50 why even offer the BO option. I probably would have bought it for the BIN price without the BO but now on principal I bought it from another buyer (for $39.00!)


I've done the exactly same thing!


----------



## holiday123

Sellers who advertise priority mail and then ship parcel post.  I paid $23 for shipping priority and received a beat up box,  sides open marked by my post office as "received open" missing 1 item and the other damaged.  Then I see seller,  who told me it cost her too much to ship priority so she downgraded me,  only paid $16 for postage so she could get her $7 "handling fee. "   plus I love how the purse and wallet were just thrown in the box,  no padding,  no bag and the box was sealed with 1 thin strip of tape and seller blames the usps.  Yes they beat up packages but could you at least seal the box properly? 
Seller #2 charges me for priority mail flat rate box and ships a purse in an envelope with media mail postage and when asked if the tracking showing a purse was shipped media mail gets obnoxious and rude and tells me she doesn't need my money. Then leaves me a false positive feedback as a buyer saying  never again! 

I don't like leaving negative feedback but man I just might.


----------



## megt10

TinksDelite said:


> Lots of BS these last few weeks.  Yesterday there was an item I needed listed with a BO or BIN of $38.50.  I offer, IMO, a respectful $35.00; seller counters me $38.00.. really? .50 less?! So I bite and counter for $37.00, they countered again for $38.00.
> 
> Seriously, if all you were willing to do was discount it by .50 why even offer the BO option. I probably would have bought it for the BIN price without the BO but now on principal I bought it from another buyer (for $39.00!)



OMG, that is too funny.


----------



## chloe-babe

Mine is ALWAYS about the amount we can charge in postage. It is a maximum of £7.50 - seriously - how can anybody sell a designer bag and post it for that!!!!

now most items I sell need to be sent insured and signed (SD) - I always end up losing about £6 as the fees never cover this - thats before I have spent money on packaging - how is this fair ???


----------



## TinksDelite

chloe-babe said:


> Mine is ALWAYS about the amount we can charge in postage. It is a maximum of £7.50 - seriously - how can anybody sell a designer bag and post it for that!!!!
> 
> now most items I sell need to be sent insured and signed (SD) - I always end up losing about £6 as the fees never cover this - thats before I have spent money on packaging - how is this fair ???



Is that a UK rule? Can you charge handling fees?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Sellers who advertise priority mail and then ship parcel post.  I paid $23 for shipping priority and received a beat up box,  sides open marked by my post office as "received open" missing 1 item and the other damaged.  Then I see seller,  who told me it cost her too much to ship priority so she downgraded me,  only paid $16 for postage so she could get her $7 "handling fee. "   plus I love how the purse and wallet were just thrown in the box,  no padding,  no bag and the box was sealed with 1 thin strip of tape and seller blames the usps.  Yes they beat up packages but could you at least seal the box properly?
> Seller #2 charges me for priority mail flat rate box and ships a purse in an envelope with media mail postage and when asked if the tracking showing a purse was shipped media mail gets obnoxious and rude and tells me she doesn't need my money. Then leaves me a false positive feedback as a buyer saying  never again!
> 
> I don't like leaving negative feedback but man I just might.


You sure got some lousy sellers! I hate it when sellers do this too.

I just sold a camisole that I priced the shipping out for first class but when I went to buy the postage I noticed the listing said priority, so I sucked it up and shipped it priority. I'm kicking myself because my margin wasn't very big to begin with.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sellers like this are a turnoff. Even if I liked an item, I'd hit the back button!

The seller's "rules" make her sound despotic! And the CAPS, quotation marks and parentheses are annoying!

These are a few of the TOS: 


"READ ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE please & LEAVE NOTHING UNREAD thank you!
NO PRIVATE FEEDBACK ALLOWED TO SHOP HERE..." 
(((IF YOU HAVE  EVER GIVEN A SELLER NEUTRAL OR NEGATIVE FEEDBACK &#8220;&#8221;&#8221;EVER&#8221;&#8221;&#8221; WITHOUT CONTACTING  THEM & TRYING TO WORK IT OUT &#8220;DO NOT SHOP HERE&#8221; 
NO FEEDBACK UNDER &#8220;50&#8221;  OR &#8220;PRIVATE&#8221; ALLOWED TO SHOP WITH OUT &#8220;&#8221;&#8221;CONTACTING ME FIRST&#8221;&#8221;&#8221;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-PEBBLE-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-DRAWSTRING-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-BAG-LOT-/361442650277

ETA: I don't know why the link is broken. Maybe this works:
*VTG DOONEY & BOURKE PEBBLE LEATHER CROSSBODY DRAWSTRING SATCHEL HANDBAG  BAG LOT*

 
Yikes!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> You sure got some lousy sellers! I hate it when sellers do this too.
> 
> I just sold a camisole that I priced the shipping out for first class but when I went to buy the postage I noticed the listing said priority, so I sucked it up and shipped it priority. I'm kicking myself because my margin wasn't very big to begin with.


I as a buyer thank you for honoring your listed shipping service.

I sell too but I just suck it up and do free shipping that Ebay tries to push (as if that will boost my listings in the search, lol).  I only ship priority or first class.  Parcel post packages that I receive are always beat up and oddly, when I compare postage cost, priority is pennies more and sometimes less than parcel.  Frankly, after fees my profit margin is basically $0 these days.  I did sell 2 items today that I just listed last night.  The other items I have listed have been there for months so at this point I just want to get rid of them.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers like this are a turnoff. Even if I liked an item, I'd hit the back button!
> 
> The seller's "rules" make her sound despotic! And the CAPS, quotation marks and parentheses are annoying!
> 
> These are a few of the TOS:
> 
> 
> "READ ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE please & LEAVE NOTHING UNREAD thank you!
> NO PRIVATE FEEDBACK ALLOWED TO SHOP HERE..."
> (((IF YOU HAVE  EVER GIVEN A SELLER NEUTRAL OR NEGATIVE FEEDBACK &#8220;&#8221;&#8221;EVER&#8221;&#8221;&#8221; WITHOUT CONTACTING  THEM & TRYING TO WORK IT OUT &#8220;DO NOT SHOP HERE&#8221;
> NO FEEDBACK UNDER &#8220;50&#8221;  OR &#8220;PRIVATE&#8221; ALLOWED TO SHOP WITH OUT &#8220;&#8221;&#8221;CONTACTING ME FIRST&#8221;&#8221;&#8221;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-PEBBLE-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-DRAWSTRING-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-BAG-LOT-/361442650277
> 
> ETA: I don't know why the link is broken. Maybe this works:
> *VTG DOONEY & BOURKE PEBBLE LEATHER CROSSBODY DRAWSTRING SATCHEL HANDBAG  BAG LOT*
> 
> 
> Yikes!





UGH!
I started reading this and became extremely annoyed- QUICKLY!

I kept reading and found out it's a GRANDPA! 
He refers to himself as grandpa and explains he "isn't yelling but can see the caps best" 

I'm still a lil annoyed but less so now that I know it's an elderly man for some reason.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers like this are a turnoff. Even if I liked an item, I'd hit the back button!
> 
> The seller's "rules" make her sound despotic! And the CAPS, quotation marks and parentheses are annoying!
> 
> These are a few of the TOS:
> 
> 
> "READ ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE please & LEAVE NOTHING UNREAD thank you!
> NO PRIVATE FEEDBACK ALLOWED TO SHOP HERE..."
> (((IF YOU HAVE  EVER GIVEN A SELLER NEUTRAL OR NEGATIVE FEEDBACK EVER WITHOUT CONTACTING  THEM & TRYING TO WORK IT OUT DO NOT SHOP HERE
> NO FEEDBACK UNDER 50  OR PRIVATE ALLOWED TO SHOP WITH OUT CONTACTING ME FIRST
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-PEBBLE-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-DRAWSTRING-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-BAG-LOT-/361442650277
> 
> ETA: I don't know why the link is broken. Maybe this works:
> *VTG DOONEY & BOURKE PEBBLE LEATHER CROSSBODY DRAWSTRING SATCHEL HANDBAG  BAG LOT*
> 
> 
> Yikes!


 
Yikes indeed! All those capital letters give me a big headache already! I am surprised they have any buyers at all!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers like this are a turnoff. Even if I liked an item, I'd hit the back button!
> 
> The seller's "rules" make her sound despotic! And the CAPS, quotation marks and parentheses are annoying!
> 
> These are a few of the TOS:
> 
> 
> "READ ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE please & LEAVE NOTHING UNREAD thank you!
> NO PRIVATE FEEDBACK ALLOWED TO SHOP HERE..."
> (((IF YOU HAVE  EVER GIVEN A SELLER NEUTRAL OR NEGATIVE FEEDBACK EVER WITHOUT CONTACTING  THEM & TRYING TO WORK IT OUT DO NOT SHOP HERE
> NO FEEDBACK UNDER 50  OR PRIVATE ALLOWED TO SHOP WITH OUT CONTACTING ME FIRST
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-PEBBLE-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-DRAWSTRING-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-BAG-LOT-/361442650277
> 
> ETA: I don't know why the link is broken. Maybe this works:
> *VTG DOONEY & BOURKE PEBBLE LEATHER CROSSBODY DRAWSTRING SATCHEL HANDBAG  BAG LOT*
> 
> 
> Yikes!


 I reframe from buying or selling to people that talk in that manner.  It comes from experience.  Those transactions were never good.  A buyer talked to me in that manner once.  He was trying to rush a sale in his favor, and it made me want to run for the hills and close shop.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers like this are a turnoff. Even if I liked an item, I'd hit the back button!
> 
> The seller's "rules" make her sound despotic! And the CAPS, quotation marks and parentheses are annoying!
> 
> These are a few of the TOS:
> 
> 
> "READ ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE please & LEAVE NOTHING UNREAD thank you!
> NO PRIVATE FEEDBACK ALLOWED TO SHOP HERE..."
> (((IF YOU HAVE  EVER GIVEN A SELLER NEUTRAL OR NEGATIVE FEEDBACK EVER WITHOUT CONTACTING  THEM & TRYING TO WORK IT OUT DO NOT SHOP HERE
> NO FEEDBACK UNDER 50  OR PRIVATE ALLOWED TO SHOP WITH OUT CONTACTING ME FIRST
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-PEBBLE-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-DRAWSTRING-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-BAG-LOT-/361442650277
> 
> ETA: I don't know why the link is broken. Maybe this works:
> *VTG DOONEY & BOURKE PEBBLE LEATHER CROSSBODY DRAWSTRING SATCHEL HANDBAG  BAG LOT*
> 
> 
> Yikes!


I agree! DH keeps telling me to put things in my listing like my price is firm, don't ask for a lower price, etc. and I tell him I don't want anything in my listings that is negative.


----------



## whateve

My latest peeve is a buyer who asked a question about my item which I answered promptly. Then she responded something like, "Thank you so much! I'm buying it!" and then.... didn't buy it.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> UGH!
> I started reading this and became extremely annoyed- QUICKLY!
> 
> I kept reading and found out it's a GRANDPA!
> He refers to himself as grandpa and explains he "isn't yelling but can see the caps best"
> 
> I'm still a lil annoyed but less so now that I know it's an elderly man for some reason.


I'm sorry but being a grandpa doesn't give one permission to be a mean, abrasive seller with more rules and regulations than descriptive points regarding your items! And being a grandpa doesn't mean someone is a senior citizen who's blind, deaf and grumpy! Many grandparents are under 50 years old!


----------



## Murphy47

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but being a grandpa doesn't give one permission to be a mean, abrasive seller with more rules and regulations than descriptive points regarding your items! And being a grandpa doesn't mean someone is a senior citizen who's blind, deaf and grumpy! Many grandparents are under 50 years old!




So true. Glad I'm not yet. 
My parents are both seniors and while they mean well, they have NO CLUE about the caps lock button.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but being a grandpa doesn't give one permission to be a mean, abrasive seller with more rules and regulations than descriptive points regarding your items! And being a grandpa doesn't mean someone is a senior citizen who's blind, deaf and grumpy! Many grandparents are under 50 years old!



Oh I agree..
As I posted, I was still annoyed by the "wall" of text in ALL CAPS! :weird:
I surely wouldn't ever buy anything from him..

I just am able to kind of shrug it off a lil easier.. I guess it's because I think of my mom, when I think of grandparents and she has... Well, let's say,,, _issues_.. 

And heaven forbid! I'm 49 & I'm so NOT ready for that yet.


----------



## Adaniels729

PikaboICU said:


> Oh I agree..
> 
> As I posted, I was still annoyed by the "wall" of text in ALL CAPS! :weird:
> 
> I surely wouldn't ever buy anything from him..
> 
> 
> 
> I just am able to kind of shrug it off a lil easier.. I guess it's because I think of my mom, when I think of grandparents and she has... Well, let's say,,, _issues_..
> 
> 
> 
> And heaven forbid! I'm 49 & I'm so NOT ready for that yet.




Lol! We must have similar families. I've been following this and when I read he was a grandpa I wasn't quite as offended either.


----------



## PikaboICU

Adaniels729 said:


> Lol! We must have similar families. I've been following this and when I read he was a grandpa I wasn't quite as offended either.



Awe.. 

That's quite possible.. 

Here, this time of year, you probably need one of these..


----------



## SweetDaisy05

PikaboICU said:


> Awe..
> 
> That's quite possible..
> 
> Here, this time of year, you probably need one of these..


 I am the same way too maybe its culture. It's like talking bad about the dead. LOL  Some things are easier to let go because it's a little silly. Like my mother and I got mad at this really slow driver, and we then find out he was old and we had to chuckle and let it go.


----------



## PikaboICU

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I am the same way too maybe its culture. It's like talking bad about the dead. LOL  Some things are easier to let go because it's a little silly. Like my mother and I got mad at this really slow driver, and we then find out he was old and we had to chuckle and let it go.





Yes! I understand that completely & have done the same thing.


----------



## Nikki_

What's with the worse than normal lowball offers lately?

$1000/Buy it Now or BO.

Get an offer for $200.

I mean, seriously? 

Is it only me?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> What's with the worse than normal lowball offers lately?
> 
> $1000/Buy it Now or BO.
> 
> Get an offer for $200.
> 
> I mean, seriously?
> 
> Is it only me?


 
I hope it's auto-declined?


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I hope it's auto-declined?



I've never bothered with auto-decline in the past however; I'm using it now.


----------



## PikaboICU

Nikki_ said:


> What's with the worse than normal lowball offers lately?
> 
> $1000/Buy it Now or BO.
> 
> Get an offer for $200.
> 
> I mean, seriously?
> 
> Is it only me?




Perhaps they confused you with Santa?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nikki_ said:


> What's with the worse than normal lowball offers lately?
> 
> $1000/Buy it Now or BO.
> 
> Get an offer for $200.
> 
> I mean, seriously?
> 
> Is it only me?




I got a $151 offer for my $2100 purse. 

I won [emoji16]

Don't feel bad. At least she didn't yell at you.


----------



## Nikki_

PikaboICU said:


> Perhaps they confused you with Santa?



Apparently so. 

I've been getting so many sob stories as to why I should sell to them at such a ridiculous price and respond with sob stories of my own and BBL them. 



BV_LC_poodle said:


> I got a $151 offer for my $2100 purse.
> 
> I won [emoji16]
> 
> Don't feel bad. At least she didn't yell at you.



You got a $151 offer on a bag that's over $2100 and got yelled at?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nikki_ said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> I've been getting so many sob stories as to why I should sell to them at such a ridiculous price and respond with sob stories of my own and BBL them.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a $151 offer on a bag that's over $2100 and got yelled at?




At first I thought it was a typo, you know, maybe she meant to put $1510 so I wrote back to clarify and got yelled at. Sigh~


----------



## whateve

Stop asking questions about my items and then disappearing. If you ask if it comes with a dustbag and I say yes, then what is stopping you from buying? At least have the decency to say thank you so I know you got my response.


----------



## poopsie

:shame:    nm...............wrong thread


----------



## poopsie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> At first I thought it was a typo, you know, maybe she meant to put $1510 so I wrote back to clarify and got yelled at. Sigh~




nm..................wrong thread :greengrin:


----------



## chicinthecity777

My listing states, in bold at the beginning, that "contact me with any questions BEFORE you make an offer". Buyer made an offer last night while I was asleep, I accepted this morning. Now she wants the measurements and asked me about the receipt. Because I already left home, I cannot post her a photo of the receipt until this evening. Her message said "Please let me know about the receipt so I can arrange payment", as if it was my fault that she asked question after she put her bloody offer in! I wanted to send a message back to say "You should ask all your questions beforehand!" but I bit my tongue. Super annoying buyers!


----------



## Storm702

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My listing states, in bold at the beginning, that "contact me with any questions BEFORE you make an offer". Buyer made an offer last night while I was asleep, I accepted this morning. Now she wants the measurements and asked me about the receipt. Because I already left home, I cannot post her a photo of the receipt until this evening. Her message said "Please let me know about the receipt so I can arrange payment", as if it was my fault that she asked question after she put her bloody offer in! I wanted to send a message back to say "You should ask all your questions beforehand!" but I bit my tongue. Super annoying buyers!



And why wasn't payment arranged before she made her offer?:what:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Storm702 said:


> And why wasn't payment arranged before she made her offer?:what:



Right? God only knows! 

Eta, really wish eBay would make "best offer" immediate payment too. Such as the listing is still active until buyer pays.


----------



## Storm702

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Right? God only knows!
> 
> Eta, really wish eBay would make "best offer" immediate payment too. Such as the listing is still active until buyer pays.



Yes. I recently sold a bag and accepted the buyer's offer immediately after it was sent. I messages them the next day reminding them to pay or else someone else could potentially buy it, and they paid a few minutes later.


----------



## vernis-lover

Feedback. What's the point of leaving honest and accurate feedback for high volume business sellers when it simply gets removed?


----------



## poopsie

vernis-lover said:


> Feedback. What's the point of leaving honest and accurate feedback for high volume business sellers when it simply gets removed?




Different spanks for different ranks.


----------



## studentinneed

Had a lady making a string of offers on one of my bags. First £600, and then a few offers later, got one of £550!?
I couldn't bite my tongue, and had to reply back saying "unfortunately not, as you made a higher offer last week".
She's now on my BBL.


----------



## Adaniels729

studentinneed said:


> Had a lady making a string of offers on one of my bags. First £600, and then a few offers later, got one of £550!?
> I couldn't bite my tongue, and had to reply back saying "unfortunately not, as you made a higher offer last week".
> She's now on my BBL.




Same thing happened to me!  $750 then $720 ... what?!?!


----------



## chicinthecity777

studentinneed said:


> Had a lady making a string of offers on one of my bags. First £600, and then a few offers later, got one of £550!?
> I couldn't bite my tongue, and had to reply back saying "unfortunately not, as you made a higher offer last week".
> She's now on my BBL.





Adaniels729 said:


> Same thing happened to me!  $750 then $720 ... what?!?!



There seems to be a trend with this lately. My SO is selling a car (not on eBay but nonetheless the same situation), a dealer offered him a price, then the dealer offered him less! LOL. My SO told them to F off...in a nice way...


----------



## holiday123

Currently my pet peeve is seeing a title for a purse listed as "rare."  Don't you mean past season or discontinued? Just because the item is no longer part of the current line doesn't make it "rare."  That and titles with L@@k


----------



## Nikki_

holiday123 said:


> Currently my pet peeve is seeing a title for a purse listed as "rare."  Don't you mean past season or discontinued? Just because the item is no longer part of the current line doesn't make it "rare."  That and *titles with L@@k *



I agree with you on that one. 

When I see that, I don't even bother L@@king.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Well, some discontinued style/color (especially limited edition ones) seldom shows up on the resale market so those are indeed rare.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well, some discontinued style/color (especially limited edition ones) seldom shows up on the resale market so those are indeed rare.



Ditto! Some of them are rare because they were produced in very limited quantity and they discontinue them very shortly after. A lot of Hermes items fall into this category.


----------



## whateve

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well, some discontinued style/color (especially limited edition ones) seldom shows up on the resale market so those are indeed rare.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ditto! Some of them are rare because they were produced in very limited quantity and they discontinue them very shortly after. A lot of Hermes items fall into this category.


I occasionally use the word 'rare' to describe some items. If I don't see any others listed and it was very hard to me to find, it is rare. Some are actually limited editions, others were made a long time ago and not many show up these days.


----------



## Nikki_

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well, some discontinued style/color (especially limited edition ones) seldom shows up on the resale market so those are indeed rare.



I agree with the use of "rare" and "vintage" terminology, I only have a problem with the "*L@@k"* and similar in the titles.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nikki_ said:


> I agree with the use of "rare" and "vintage" terminology, I only have a problem with the "*L@@k"* and similar in the titles.



Oh yeah, that does bother me


----------



## JadaStormy

Sellers who raise the price after you ask a question. I watched this item go unsold and then it was relisted and the seller lowered the price _3 times_, which was enough to make me ask for more pics/info. The MOMENT I did that, the seller raised the price! I'm like really dude. And I looked on watch count, it had less than 20 views and I'm sure most of those were me!  

Oh well, s/he just missed out. Sometimes I will put in a bid first to avoid this happening, but I shouldn't have to do that! Oh and in general I hate auctions. It totally goes against how we shop 99.9% of the time. Waiting 7+ days to see if you _might_ win something is annoying.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> I agree with the use of "rare" and "vintage" terminology, I only have a problem with the "*L@@k"* and similar in the titles.



I haven't seen "L@@k" before! I don't know what to make of it if I saw it! Lol!


----------



## BomberGal

My peeve is when people put unrelated tags on an item.

If I'm looking for, say, Juicy Couture. And Coach keeps popping up because a coach seller keeps tagging every #)%(#) bag with tags like "Juicy Couture, Hermes, Chanel, Balenciaga"...

I'm adding the seller to my *"NWMTOM" list. And even if I were to end up looking for the brand they're actually selling, would skip them over.

*(Not Worth My Time Or Money)


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I haven't seen "L@@k" before! I don't know what to make of it if I saw it! Lol!



Here's an example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-Monog...750520?hash=item21066d59f8:g:p6sAAOSwd0BV5Q6p

Do a search on "L@@K."


----------



## Nikki_

BomberGal said:


> My peeve is when people put unrelated tags on an item.
> 
> If I'm looking for, say, Juicy Couture. And Coach keeps popping up because a coach seller keeps tagging every #)%(#) bag with tags like "Juicy Couture, Hermes, Chanel, Balenciaga"...
> 
> I'm adding the seller to my *"NWMTOM" list. And even if I were to end up looking for the brand they're actually selling, would skip them over.
> 
> *(Not Worth My Time Or Money)



Those items can be reported for "Search and Browse Manipulation."


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Here's an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-Monog...750520?hash=item21066d59f8:g:p6sAAOSwd0BV5Q6p
> 
> Do a search on "L@@K."



Wow! There is W@W as well!


----------



## BomberGal

Nikki_ said:


> Those items can be reported for "Search and Browse Manipulation."



I do report them, but little if anything ever seems to be done about it.


----------



## Millicat

JadaStormy said:


> Sellers who raise the price after you ask a question. I watched this item go unsold and then it was relisted and the seller lowered the price _3 times_, which was enough to make me ask for more pics/info. The MOMENT I did that, the seller raised the price! I'm like really dude. And I looked on _*watch count*_, it had less than 20 views and I'm sure most of those were me!
> 
> Oh well, s/he just missed out. Sometimes I will put in a bid first to avoid this happening, but I shouldn't have to do that! Oh and in general I hate auctions. It totally goes against how we shop 99.9% of the time. Waiting 7+ days to see if you _might_ win something is annoying.



How is that done please ?


----------



## JadaStormy

Millicat said:


> How is that done please ?



It's a third party site that shows how many views and watchers an item has. watchcount dot com.  Just enter the listing number.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Millicat said:


> How is that done please ?




I did have a seller lower a price after I asked a question recently. It was two coach purses that needed rehab., and I asked about something on a pic. Seller said he would lower price for me ( I didn't ask, but it certainly made me pull the trigger. It was "buy now") I immediately went from the message and clicked buy, but anybody could. What a bargain it was, and arrived better then I expected. I suspect seller was smart enough to know he had a buyer with a past of paying immediately with my reviews, and maybe his only interest. On the items. You never know, I didn't even know he could.


----------



## PikaboICU

Millicat said:


> How is that done please ?





JadaStormy said:


> It's a third party site that shows how many views and watchers an item has. watchcount dot com.  Just enter the listing number.



Here's a link to make it easy. Watchcount has some great tools..

http://www.watchcount.com/

http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php


----------



## Apricot Summers

Sellers that state "items are authentic so I won't answer questions about that."


Really, I can't ask about provenance?    No money for you then.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

This may have been talked about before, but what's the deal with buyers waiting to make payments these days? I sold 4 items in the last couple of days and NONE were paid immediately. Heck, 3 still haven't been paid. When I buy stuff, I pay immediately. And if I don't plan to pay immediately, I get the seller's permission to pay at a specified date before I bid. Grrr!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

And I have to mention that two of my items were under $30.


----------



## whateve

oo_let_me_see said:


> This may have been talked about before, but what's the deal with buyers waiting to make payments these days? I sold 4 items in the last couple of days and NONE were paid immediately. Heck, 3 still haven't been paid. When I buy stuff, I pay immediately. And if I don't plan to pay immediately, I get the seller's permission to pay at a specified date before I bid. Grrr!!!


All my items are BINs. My buyers have to pay immediately. My track record with auctions was about 50% of my buyers would pay. You would think this time of year they would be in a hurry to get their items.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

whateve said:


> All my items are BINs. My buyers have to pay immediately. My track record with auctions was about 50% of my buyers would pay. You would think this time of year they would be in a hurry to get their items.




I find that my BIN items don't sell as fast even when I set the price very low. People like the bidding game for some reason. But I may just go back to strictly BIN. It's the safest bet. [emoji51]


----------



## oo_let_me_see

whateve said:


> All my items are BINs. My buyers have to pay immediately. My track record with auctions was about 50% of my buyers would pay. You would think this time of year they would be in a hurry to get their items.




And I agree with you, I always do 'immediate payment required' when I use the fixed price format.


----------



## BleuSaphir

My pet peeve-when you give someone a feedback-like to a buyer-but they don't bother giving you a feedback.

Can I know how I did as as seller!?


----------



## Catbird9

Luxe_addiction said:


> My pet peeve-when you give someone a feedback-like to a buyer-but they don't bother giving you a feedback.
> 
> Can I know how I did as as seller!?



I know, annoying. 

But some buyers just don't leave feedback, ever.


----------



## whateve

Luxe_addiction said:


> My pet peeve-when you give someone a feedback-like to a buyer-but they don't bother giving you a feedback.
> 
> Can I know how I did as as seller!?


Sometimes as a buyer I won't give feedback if I was less than thrilled with the experience. I figure it is better to say nothing than to give less than 5 stars.

If a buyer doesn't give me feedback, I stay quiet. I don't want to remind them in case they aren't happy.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Sometimes as a buyer I won't give feedback if I was less than thrilled with the experience. I figure it is better to say nothing than to give less than 5 stars.
> 
> If a buyer doesn't give me feedback, I stay quiet. I don't want to remind them in case they aren't happy.



LoL, yes, I feel the same way!


----------



## KBecks

Catbird9 said:


> I know, annoying.
> 
> But some buyers just don't leave feedback, ever.


I usually don't give feedback right away, I will get the item and then come back later and take care of the FB.  It's something I do at my convenience and I don't run to the computer to take care of it.


----------



## Millicat

JadaStormy said:


> It's a third party site that shows how many views and watchers an item has. watchcount dot com.  Just enter the listing number.





Farmer Cyndy said:


> I did have a seller lower a price after I asked a question recently. It was two coach purses that needed rehab., and I asked about something on a pic. Seller said he would lower price for me ( I didn't ask, but it certainly made me pull the trigger. It was "buy now") I immediately went from the message and clicked buy, but anybody could. What a bargain it was, and arrived better then I expected. I suspect seller was smart enough to know he had a buyer with a past of paying immediately with my reviews, and maybe his only interest. On the items. You never know, I didn't even know he could.





PikaboICU said:


> Here's a link to make it easy. Watchcount has some great tools..
> 
> http://www.watchcount.com/
> 
> http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php



Thank you everso much, ladies


----------



## BeenBurned

Luxe_addiction said:


> My pet peeve-when you give someone a feedback-like to a buyer-but they don't bother giving you a feedback.
> 
> Can I know how I did as as seller!?





whateve said:


> Sometimes as a buyer I won't give feedback if I was less than thrilled with the experience. I figure it is better to say nothing than to give less than 5 stars.
> 
> If a buyer doesn't give me feedback, I stay quiet. I don't want to remind them in case they aren't happy.


I look at it as "no news is good news" because if they're unhappy, you'll be sure to hear about it. ITA with whateve.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I look at it as "no news is good news" because if they're unhappy, you'll be sure to hear about it. ITA with whateve.



Add me to this list.. ^^

Just happened.. I received a "New W/O Tags" top in light pink and it has black stains on both front & back. They may wash out or may not, don't know..
I wont be leaving any FB and they wouldn't be happy about it if I did..


----------



## Notorious Pink

beenburned said:


> i look at it as "no news is good news" because if they're unhappy, you'll be sure to hear about it. Ita with whateve.




+1


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

PikaboICU said:


> Add me to this list.. ^^
> 
> Just happened.. I received a "New W/O Tags" top in light pink and it has black stains on both front & back. They may wash out or may not, don't know..
> I wont be leaving any FB and they wouldn't be happy about it if I did..



I'm guessing the top isn't worth returning, but why not leave honest feedback?


----------



## skislope15

Bought a nwt dress came with no tags attached even though they were shown in the picture...


----------



## PikaboICU

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I'm guessing the top isn't worth returning, but why not leave honest feedback?




Right it wasn't.. It was a low priced tank.
I don't want to hurt the seller for such a tiny amount of money- especially if the stains do come out-
I looked at the photos again and the stains aren't there so it must have happened in storage or packing, something. They shipped fast & the description was good so everything else was fine.
I don't feel it's egregious enough to give the seller bad FB but it is bad enough to not give positive FB. I hope that makes sense. LOL

I've haven't ever given a negative or neutral- yet.. I will, if it's honestly deserved but so far I haven't had a purchase that went that poorly.


----------



## restricter

A buyer left me a positive with the comment "Item took a good while to get shipped."  I shipped within 3 business days!!!  And gave the jerk free expedited shipping instead of sending it standard.  It's the first time I've ever replied to feedback and now I'm blocking the buyer.


----------



## mari_merry

Ugh! Peeved a bit. 
How are those boots "new" if seller apparently wore them even if only for the picture?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...068766?hash=item33af48149e:g:Q0AAAOSwwPhWiAkB


----------



## MarneeB

mari_merry said:


> Ugh! Peeved a bit.
> How are those boots "new" if seller apparently wore them even if only for the picture?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...068766?hash=item33af48149e:g:Q0AAAOSwwPhWiAkB


 


I agree. Drives me nuts.


----------



## whateve

mari_merry said:


> Ugh! Peeved a bit.
> How are those boots "new" if seller apparently wore them even if only for the picture?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...068766?hash=item33af48149e:g:Q0AAAOSwwPhWiAkB


It disgusts me to see someone else's feet in shoes I might buy, especially when they don't wear socks. Never mind that the shoes may have been tried on by 100 people when they were in the store. What I don't see, I don't know.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> It disgusts me to see someone else's feet in shoes I might buy, especially when they don't wear socks. Never mind that the shoes may have been tried on by 100 people when they were in the store. What I don't see, I don't know.



Yes! This! I don't want to see feet under any circumstances. I don't even want to see your bare feet peeking out from below wherever you took the picture. On a similar note, I don't like seeing handbags modeled on someone wearing a tank or something sleeveless. Yes, I know that buying pre-owned I'm likely to end up with something that's been near someone else's armpit, but I like to live in my fantasy world where what I didn't see never happened.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mari_merry said:


> Ugh! Peeved a bit.
> How are those boots "new" if seller apparently wore them even if only for the picture?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...068766?hash=item33af48149e:g:Q0AAAOSwwPhWiAkB



This peeve opens a Pandora's Box on ebay 
There's a longtime seller who typically lists high end, very current and desirable designer items (Celine leather jackets for example) as NWOT or sometimes NWT. 
This seller had a blog with a very similar name to her seller name full of pictures of her wearing the items multiple times on family outings, going shopping etc.  
When I was an ebay newbie (and before I became aware of the blog) I bought a so-called NWOT sweater from her that had obviously been well worn.  After I received it I did a google image search and found several different pictures of her wearing it on her blog.  In fact the blog was full of pictures of her going about her life wearing her NWT/NWOT listings...  
Eventually she wised up and deleted the original blog.

edited to add that I did advise the Celine sub forum and Isabel Marant thread that this was her MO at the time - most of her items were Celine or IM.  If anyone's wondering the seller's name is something like Pink Market or Pink Market Too I think.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Yes! This! I don't want to see feet under any circumstances. I don't even want to see your bare feet peeking out from below wherever you took the picture. On a similar note, I don't like seeing handbags modeled on someone wearing a tank or something sleeveless. Yes, I know that buying pre-owned I'm likely to end up with something that's been near someone else's armpit, but I like to live in my fantasy world where what I didn't see never happened.


I couldn't agree more! If I didn't know better I would think I had posted this myself.


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> Ugh! Peeved a bit.
> How are those boots "new" if seller apparently wore them even if only for the picture?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...068766?hash=item33af48149e:g:Q0AAAOSwwPhWiAkB



While I don't like to see shoes being modeled, I disagree that boots worn for a picture would change their condition from new. 

I'd think that none of us are naive enough to think that all shoes we buy from Macy's, Nordstroms, Marshalls or even online stores were never touched by human hands (or feet). I know that when I shop, I personally try on multiple pairs of shoes in different sizes and styles before settling on the best pair(s) for me. The rest are put back into inventory for the next customer. 

So are you saying that none of those shoes I've tried on are no longer new?


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> While I don't like to see shoes being modeled, I disagree that boots worn for a picture would change their condition from new.
> 
> I'd think that none of us are naive enough to think that all shoes we buy from Macy's, Nordstroms, Marshalls or even online stores were never touched by human hands (or feet). I know that when I shop, I personally try on multiple pairs of shoes in different sizes and styles before settling on the best pair(s) for me. The rest are put back into inventory for the next customer.
> 
> So are you saying that none of those shoes I've tried on are no longer new?



I agree with this. When I was selling and had a lot of shoes for sale I often got requests from buyers to add a picture of what the shoe looks like on. I personally find it helpful to see what a shoe looks like being worn. For example, where the peep toe hits the toe, how much of a foot is exposed in a pump, how high a boot really comes up on a leg.


----------



## BlueCherry

I am in fits of giggles at the disgust for other people's feet and armpits but kind of agree that someone else has likely "touched" the goods for sale.  Having said that, in a store, I don't mind trying on the display model but will always ask if there is a new, unused one in stock.  I once took the display shoes home and found one shoe much bigger than the other.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigCherry said:


> I am in fits of giggles at the disgust for other people's feet and armpits but kind of agree that someone else has likely "touched" the goods for sale.  Having said that, in a store, I don't mind trying on the display model but will always ask if there is a new, unused one in stock.  I once took the display shoes home and found one shoe much bigger than the other.


But if the display pair isn't your size, you don't know the history of the pair in your size that they brought out of the back room.


----------



## Nandita1785

Pet peeve: when the seller is asking waaaay too much for their ugly item or the same exact designer item is available for the same price (or less!) on a more legitimate website. Nice arbitrage attempt, but no thanks. Why the heck would I buy it off eBay?! Lol


----------



## whateve

Nandita1785 said:


> Pet peeve: when the seller is asking waaaay too much for their ugly item or the same exact designer item is available for the same price (or less!) on a more legitimate website. Nice arbitrage attempt, but no thanks. Why the heck would I buy it off eBay?! Lol


Move on to the next item. This is free enterprise. We can list our items for whatever we want, even more than retail. Ebay and Paypal charge fees that get deducted out the seller's profits. If you don't like the price, you are free to shop elsewhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nandita1785 said:


> Pet peeve: when the seller is asking waaaay too much for their ugly item or the same exact designer item is available for the same price (or less!) on a more legitimate website. Nice arbitrage attempt, but no thanks. Why the heck would I buy it off eBay?! Lol


If it's an ugly item, why are you even looking at it? 

And if it's a certain price on a "more legitimate website," perhaps the seller bought it to resell and if she paid the "legit website" price, she needs to increase her asking price enough to cover her expenses. 

Additionally, some items are no longer available, limited edition or HTF and the only way to get them is from Ebay or another online private seller. Often, those items sell for several times (or even 100 times) their original retail price. 

As a seller, it's the seller's privilege to price her item as high or as low as she wants. And as a buyer, it's your privilege to hit the back button if you don't like the seller's price (or ugly item). 

----------------------------

My pet peeve: 

Buyers who think they're doing me a favor by buying my item and taking it off my hands. Some wannabe buyers tell me they saw the item at the store 3 years ago for x-dollars but didn't buy it at that time but now they expect me to sell to them for the same price they didn't buy it for back then. Sorry, buyer. I was there when you snoozed and you loozed!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> While I don't like to see shoes being modeled, I disagree that boots worn for a picture would change their condition from new.
> 
> I'd think that none of us are naive enough to think that all shoes we buy from Macy's, Nordstroms, Marshalls or even online stores were never touched by human hands (or feet). I know that when I shop, I personally try on multiple pairs of shoes in different sizes and styles before settling on the best pair(s) for me. The rest are put back into inventory for the next customer.
> 
> So are you saying that none of those shoes I've tried on are no longer new?


Most shoe stores require you to wear socks or peds when trying on shoes. Often the shoes on ebay are modeled with bare feet. I can't control what happens to shoes in stores before I buy them, but if I see someone put their sweaty bare feet into shoes I'm considering, then I'm no longer interested. Especially boots or Uggs, where it would be very hard to sanitize them.


----------



## Nandita1785

whateve said:


> Move on to the next item. This is free enterprise. We can list our items for whatever we want, even more than retail. Ebay and Paypal charge fees that get deducted out the seller's profits. If you don't like the price, you are free to shop elsewhere.




No one is debating your right to list an item for whatever you wish. I can sell a paper clip for $500 but it doesn't make it justifiable. The question was about pet peeves so I'm not sure why you are getting so sensitive lol. Best of luck on your enterprising ventures


----------



## Nandita1785

BeenBurned said:


> If it's an ugly item, why are you even looking at it?
> 
> And if it's a certain price on a "more legitimate website," perhaps the seller bought it to resell and if she paid the "legit website" price, she needs to increase her asking price enough to cover her expenses.
> 
> Additionally, some items are no longer available, limited edition or HTF and the only way to get them is from Ebay or another online private seller. Often, those items sell for several times (or even 100 times) their original retail price.
> 
> As a seller, it's the seller's privilege to price her item as high or as low as she wants. And as a buyer, it's your privilege to hit the back button if you don't like the seller's price (or ugly item).
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> My pet peeve:
> 
> Buyers who think they're doing me a favor by buying my item and taking it off my hands. Some wannabe buyers tell me they saw the item at the store 3 years ago for x-dollars but didn't buy it at that time but now they expect me to sell to them for the same price they didn't buy it for back then. Sorry, buyer. I was there when you snoozed and you loozed!




Ugly items often pop up when you are searching for pretty items. If you've used eBay, you would be aware of this phenomenon. And even if expenses are involved, people should be prepared to have to sell at a loss of a comparable item is available elsewhere for less. But I didn't comment on this thread for a senseless debate about buyers vs sellers (especially since I have played both roles.)


----------



## bunnyr

People most definitely try on shoes barefooted! Especially while shopping the sale racks where no sales associate is needed to assist (when trying the one shoe at least and even when the pair is brought out they don't actually say please don't barefoot!)


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Most shoe stores require you to wear socks or peds when trying on shoes. Often the shoes on ebay are modeled with bare feet. I can't control what happens to shoes in stores before I buy them, but if I see someone put their sweaty bare feet into shoes I'm considering, then I'm no longer interested. Especially boots or Uggs, where it would be very hard to sanitize them.


Nope, I don't disagree.  

But in reference to the listing she commented on, we don't know whether the seller of the CL boots has peds on or not but the poster's peeve was (in my interpretation) saying that modeling the shoes for the listing makes them no longer new. So my opinion differed from hers.



bunnyr said:


> People most definitely try on shoes barefooted! Especially while shopping the sale racks where no sales associate is needed to assist (when trying the one shoe at least and even when the pair is brought out they don't actually say please don't barefoot!)


I've certainly seen it happen many times.


----------



## PikaboICU

Nandita1785 said:


> Ugly items often pop up when you are searching for pretty items. If you've used eBay, you would be aware of this phenomenon.* And even if expenses are involved, people should be prepared to have to sell at a loss of a comparable item is available elsewhere for less*. But I didn't comment on this thread for a senseless debate about buyers vs sellers (especially since I have played both roles.)



Why?
--------------------------


BeenBurned said:


> Nope, I don't disagree.
> 
> But in reference to the listing she commented on, we don't know whether the seller of the CL boots has peds on or not but the poster's peeve was (in my interpretation) saying that modeling the shoes for the listing makes them no longer new. So my opinion differed from hers.
> .



Mine too.. 

Ewwww!!

All this talk about feet & pits.. 
I don't like feet, I don't even like my own feet.   Just kidding but I am serious about not liking feet..

However, trying on a shoe does not change it from new to used... If it did there would be very few "new" shoes anywhere.. Most of us try on several styles and several sizes within those styles to get a good fit- those shoes are all still new..
I do agree that socks should be required- or at least the little mini hose they provide at the store. 

Oddly, as much as I dislike feet, it doesn't bother me when a seller models a shoe.. 
Like Megs (I think it was her) posted, I appreciate seeing how the shoe fits on the foot. I blot all those things out when my precious arrives at the door. LOL It becomes mine and all previous wear/use etc are immediately forgiven.


----------



## whateve

Nandita1785 said:


> Ugly items often pop up when you are searching for pretty items. If you've used eBay, you would be aware of this phenomenon. *And even if expenses are involved, people should be prepared to have to sell at a loss of a comparable item is available elsewhere for less. *But I didn't comment on this thread for a senseless debate about buyers vs sellers (especially since I have played both roles.)





PikaboICU said:


> Why?
> --------------------------


Yes, why? If I can't get the price I want, I'd rather keep it or return it to the store. I don't sell because I need the money so I can afford to wait for someone who wants to pay my price.

Anyway, why should it bother you what someone lists their item for? If no one is willing pay that price, the seller will find that out, and have to decide if she wants to lower her price. I've paid more than retail for items I really wanted.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Buyer in a country I don't ship to contact me asking me: 

1. Can I ship the item to her friend in my country instead;
2. Can I guarantee it will reach her by 8th Jan (I offer free standard shipping which isn't a guaranteed service);
3. Asking me to lower my price;

I replied back saying I can only ship to a PayPal registered address and said for some extra money, I can send the package via a guaranteed service. I already have a BO option on the listing so she's more than welcome to make an offer. But as a good will gesture, I can give her 10% off the BIN price. She then replied to say oh no, it's still too expensive compared to the euro price. Again, this is a sold-out popular item no longer available in the stores and my BIN price is BELOW retail price in my country. 

I replied again politely wishing her good luck finding it at euro price. 

You really can't please these people!


----------



## anthrosphere

This has nothing to do with eBay... but Etsy:

When you purchase an item and send your payment to the seller, requesting the item to be "custom made." The seller completely ignores your requests and emails, then 4 weeks later and without warning, they close their shop and runaway with the money. Multiple emails to the seller went unanswered. What's worse is waiting for the Etsy and PayPal CS to investigate the case. I'm getting impatient and just want my $12 back.


----------



## bernz84

quinna said:


> On a similar note, I don't like seeing handbags modeled on someone wearing a tank or something sleeveless. Yes, I know that buying pre-owned I'm likely to end up with something that's been near someone else's armpit, but I like to live in my fantasy world where what I didn't see never happened.



That really grosses me out and I know what you are talking about. Years ago I remember there was a very high profile seller on eBay who would always model her handbags in tank tops (wearing the bags over her shoulder of course) which I thought was so gross. Sometimes she wore skimpy and skin tight clothes which made it even worse! I don't want to see that when I'm looking to buy! Anyway, her bags tended to not be in the best of condition so I never ended up buying from her...


----------



## Catbird9

I'm feeling peevish today:

1. People who tie knots in purse straps.
2. Sellers who don't disclose shortened purse straps, replacement purse straps, or additional holes punched in purse straps.
3. People who modify purse straps in any way. (I know, it's your bag, do what you want...but it still bothers me.)


----------



## Catbird9

Seller ships my item Standard Post (takes a week to reach me) when they could have shipped it Priority for $1 less (takes 2 days to reach me).

ullhair:


----------



## Catbird9

Seller charges me $1.50 for shipping a vintage Coach leather hang tag, then mails it in a business envelope and forgets to put postage on it. Envelope is returned to seller for postage. Seller puts a Forever Stamp (currently valued at $0.49) on it and drops it back in the mailbox. I finally receive it 2 days after the estimated delivery date.
:storm:


----------



## PikaboICU

Catbird9 said:


> Seller ships my item Standard Post (takes a week to reach me) when they could have shipped it Priority for $1 less (takes 2 days to reach me).
> 
> ullhair:





Catbird9 said:


> Seller charges me $1.50 for shipping a vintage Coach leather hang tag, then mails it in a business envelope and forgets to put postage on it. Envelope is returned to seller for postage. Seller puts a Forever Stamp (currently valued at $0.49) on it and drops it back in the mailbox. I finally receive it 2 days after the estimated delivery date.
> :storm:






Where are these people coming from? Sheesh!
They have no clue what they're doing!


----------



## Storm702

Sellers that don't respond to questions! I get that life happens, throw up the "Seller is away until blah blah blah" message so potential buyers know that.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

anthrosphere said:


> This has nothing to do with eBay... but Etsy:
> 
> When you purchase an item and send your payment to the seller, requesting the item to be "custom made." The seller completely ignores your requests and emails, then 4 weeks later and without warning, they close their shop and runaway with the money. Multiple emails to the seller went unanswered. What's worse is waiting for the Etsy and PayPal CS to investigate the case. I'm getting impatient and just want my $12 back.


Speaking of Etsy - I did a search for cashmere wrap/shawl. Pages and pages of listings but:

- Polyester pashmina is NOT cashmere
- Cashmink is NOT cashmere
- Lambswool is NOT cashmere
- Buarbery's (I believe this is what it said with lettering very similar to Burberrys, shipping from Malaysia) London "Prosum/Nova Check" goodness-knows-what is NOT cashmere 
- I could go on but why bother

And now even Etsy is flooded with those "Scottish" cashmere scarves selling for 11.99-14.99 that are neither Scottish nor cashmere.


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> Sellers that don't respond to questions! I get that life happens, throw up the "Seller is away until blah blah blah" message so potential buyers know that.



I hear that. You can take a smart phone or tablet almost anywhere and answer from that. 
Those messages, however, are only available to sellers that subscribe to a store. Unless you have a store the only option is to end all your listings.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Storm702 said:


> Sellers that don't respond to questions! I get that life happens, throw up the "Seller is away until blah blah blah" message so potential buyers know that.



i am so guilty of this. i ignore 99% of questions and only respond if absolutely necessary. could be they are just ignoring you and not busy... just sayin'


----------



## chicinthecity777

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i am so guilty of this. * i ignore 99% of questions *and only respond if absolutely necessary. could be they are just ignoring you and not busy... just sayin'



And why would you do that?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And why would you do that?



mostly people ask stuff already covered in the listing, so it tells me they aren't paying attention to details and could be a problem buyer. or they send a low-ball offer when there is no buy it now/offer button. i don't respond to any offers so i just delete those too. or, they ask for more pics, when i already have 10 posted. or they have 0-5 feedback - i don't bother with low feedback buyers at all. lots of reasons, i guess.


----------



## Storm702

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i am so guilty of this. i ignore 99% of questions and only respond if absolutely necessary. could be they are just ignoring you and not busy... just sayin'



Well the listing said "feel free to ask any questions or for more pictures" and that's what I did, sooooo..... on to the next one!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Storm702 said:


> Well the listing said "feel free to ask any questions or for more pictures" and that's what I did, sooooo..... on to the next one!



Exactly. 

Even if one has 12 photos, the buyer can still ask for additional photos for parts which aren't covered by those 12. 

To each their own.


----------



## JazzyMac

ccbaggirl89 said:


> mostly people ask stuff already covered in the listing, so it tells me they aren't paying attention to details and could be a problem buyer. or they send a low-ball offer when there is no buy it now/offer button. i don't respond to any offers so i just delete those too. or, they ask for more pics, when i already have 10 posted. or they have 0-5 feedback - i don't bother with low feedback buyers at all. lots of reasons, i guess.







ccbaggirl89 said:


> i am so guilty of this. i ignore 99% of questions and only respond if absolutely necessary. could be they are just ignoring you and not busy... just sayin'




If buyers ask questions that's already clear in the auction, I don't answer and sometimes I block them from bidding. I don't need the stress of buyers who don't pay attention.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jazzymac said:


> if buyers ask questions that's already clear in the auction, i don't answer and sometimes i block them from bidding. I don't need the stress of buyers who don't pay attention.



+1


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have had buyer asking me questions to which the answer has already been stated in my listing. I just replied and politely point it out to them. I got apologise from some and went on to have great transactions with them. It's is irritating but not everybody always has time to read every single details in the listing, especially when they are on the move.


----------



## mar4712

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have had buyer asking me questions to which the answer has already been stated in my listing. I just replied and politely point it out to them. I got apologise from some and went on to have great transactions with them. It's is irritating but not everybody always has time to read every single details in the listing, especially when they are on the move.



I am the same way as a seller. It truly annoys me when this happens. But I also politely reply and have great transactions (paid timely, good feedback, etc.)  I understand not all sellers have the time to reply to all questions especially if they sell a large volume of items. But my ebay store is small enough that this is manageable  I think these kinds of questions come with the territory of selling online. It's unavoidable. At least that's how I see it


----------



## BomberGal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have had buyer asking me questions to which the answer has already been stated in my listing. I just replied and politely point it out to them. I got apologise from some and went on to have great transactions with them. *It's is irritating but not everybody always has time to read every single details in the listing, especially when they are on the move*.



While I usually also respond politely. (there are instances where I don't respond), I disagree with the last sentence completely.

If they have time to message me a question in order to read the response, they have time to read the listing. More often than not, the "question" is clearly listed in the first two lines or the title of the listing.

A recent example from Facebook rather than Ebay...

Listing (in a location specific local sales group):
"Laying hens for sale $25 each
10 months old.
Located in *location*
*Picture*."

First question: Where are you located?
Second question: How much are they?

Different posters. Neither, of course, bought anything. I responded, but seriously... That is pitiful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

We can agree on the disagreement.


----------



## JazzyMac

BomberGal said:


> While I usually also respond politely. (there are instances where I don't respond), I disagree with the last sentence completely.
> 
> If they have time to message me a question in order to read the response, they have time to read the listing. More often than not, the "question" is clearly listed in the first two lines or the title of the listing.
> 
> A recent example from Facebook rather than Ebay...
> 
> Listing (in a location specific local sales group):
> "Laying hens for sale $25 each
> 10 months old.
> Located in *location*
> *Picture*."
> 
> First question: Where are you located?
> Second question: How much are they?
> 
> Different posters. Neither, of course, bought anything. I responded, but seriously... That is pitiful.




This exactly. There are many questions that buyers ask that I don't mind responding. But 99% are in the first line of the auction...sometimes in the title!  No time for the purposely ignorant.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have had buyer asking me questions to which the answer has already been stated in my listing. I just replied and politely point it out to them. I got apologise from some and went on to have great transactions with them. It's is irritating but not everybody always has time to read every single details in the listing, especially when they are on the move.


To be very fair, not everyone sees everything. I rarely browse through my app but when I do - like I'm out shopping and want to check if there is something comparable available - I sometimes have a hard time finding the description, as in any description.

I also had a guy purchase a pair of women's pants and complain that they were women's. When I pointed out that they were listed as such he apologized and told me he did not see that on his phone.


----------



## Catbird9

BeautyAddict58 said:


> To be very fair, not everyone sees everything. I rarely browse through my app but when I do - like I'm out shopping and want to check if there is something comparable available - I sometimes have a hard time finding the description, as in any description.
> 
> I also had a guy purchase a pair of women's pants and complain that they were women's. When I pointed out that they were listed as such he apologized and told me he did not see that on his phone.



For this ^, and a number of other reasons, one of my Pet Peeves is the dumb eBay App.


----------



## Catbird9

Here's the other side of the issue about asking questions. As a buyer, I study pictures carefully and read descriptions word for word. I use the full website, not an app (see above).

I saw a vintage handbag I wanted to bid on. Starting bid was $9.99. Along with 6 pictures, (none of the interior), the entire written description was as follows:

"Old school, traditional flap purse.  No lining, just strong and simple. "

I asked the seller if there were any ink marks inside the bag. I also asked if there were any odors. 

Seller politely replied that there were some marks on the inside back wall, and she would send me  a picture when she got home. I thanked her and repeated my question about the odors, which she hadn't answered. She politely replied that there were no odors. 

After a day or two, she hadn't sent the picture she said she would send. I messaged her again and asked nicely if she could send it when she had a chance.

She replied: "If it were spotless I would have $35 on it." She then ended the listing. 

I messaged asking if she had decided not to sell it, and her reply was:

"For ten dollars, it wasn't worth jumping through hoops for all your questions. So I pulled it off."


----------



## PikaboICU

Catbird9 said:


> Here's the other side of the issue about asking questions. As a buyer, I study pictures carefully and read descriptions word for word. I use the full website, not an app (see above).
> 
> I saw a vintage handbag I wanted to bid on. Starting bid was $9.99. Along with 6 pictures, (none of the interior), the entire written description was as follows:
> 
> "Old school, traditional flap purse.  No lining, just strong and simple. "
> 
> I asked the seller if there were any ink marks inside the bag. I also asked if there were any odors.
> 
> Seller politely replied that there were some marks on the inside back wall, and she would send me  a picture when she got home. I thanked her and repeated my question about the odors, which she hadn't answered. She politely replied that there were no odors.
> 
> After a day or two, she hadn't sent the picture she said she would send. I messaged her again and asked nicely if she could send it when she had a chance.
> 
> She replied: "If it were spotless I would have $35 on it." She then ended the listing.
> 
> I messaged asking if she had decided not to sell it, and her reply was:
> 
> "For ten dollars, it wasn't worth jumping through hoops for all your questions. So I pulled it off."



Wow another person that has no business being in sales..
How rude! 

It matters not if it's $10. or $1000. you treat the person with respect and courtesy. If they're happy with their $10. purchase and you as a seller, they might be back for larger purchases in the future.
Personally, I have several seller's stores and their profiles bookmarked, when I'm shopping I look at their listings first! 

If you don't have a good experience with a seller in a $10. transaction, you certainly wouldn't want to deal with them for an expensive item! I know I wouldn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

BomberGal said:


> While I usually also respond politely. (there are instances where I don't respond), I disagree with the last sentence completely.
> 
> If they have time to message me a question in order to read the response, they have time to read the listing. More often than not, the "question" is clearly listed in the first two lines or the title of the listing.
> 
> A recent example from Facebook rather than Ebay...
> 
> Listing (in a location specific local sales group):
> "Laying hens for sale $25 each
> 10 months old.
> Located in *location*
> *Picture*."
> 
> First question: Where are you located?
> Second question: How much are they?
> 
> Different posters. Neither, of course, bought anything. I responded, but seriously... That is pitiful.


In defense of buyers who seemingly don't read listings, I'd like to add that sometimes, they're asking questions in order to gauge the responsiveness, speed and courtesy of the seller. Many look at it as a case where if the seller is unresponsive or rude before making the sale, do they want to do business with a seller and risk having to really set her off in the event of a problem after the sale.


----------



## BomberGal

BeenBurned said:


> In defense of buyers who seemingly don't read listings, I'd like to add that sometimes, they're asking questions in order to gauge the responsiveness, speed and courtesy of the seller. Many look at it as a case where if the seller is unresponsive or rude before making the sale, do they want to do business with a seller and risk having to really set her off in the event of a problem after the sale.



On the flip of that, as a seller, when I get prospective buyers that ask needless questions that are clearly defined in a listing, I worry that they will be problem buyers after the fact, complaining about issues that, again, were clearly defined in the listing. Like size, color, condition, ect. Or simply wasting time and never purchasing. As has been my experience in the past.

I have no problems with questions in general and any time I respond I do so politely. If I know the individual to be a problem prospective buyer or particularly difficult, I don't respond at all. But certain types of questions, give me pause and raise the expectation of issues. 

So while some buyers use it to gauge a seller, they should keep in mind those same questions may be used by the seller to evaluate them as a prospective buyer.

(it would make more sense for a buyer to ask relevant questions not covered. Specific photo requests, sizing comparisons / true to size, ect.  Or using the chickens as an example, are they laying, rate of lay, fertility, blood lines, provenance, ect.)


----------



## Jayne1

Catbird9 said:


> For this ^, and a number of other reasons, one of my Pet Peeves is the dumb eBay App.



Agree. Hate it. If I want any information, I  look on my desktop computer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> In defense of buyers who seemingly don't read listings, I'd like to add that sometimes, they're asking questions in order to gauge the responsiveness, speed and courtesy of the seller. Many look at it as a case where if the seller is unresponsive or rude before making the sale, do they want to do business with a seller and risk having to really set her off in the event of a problem after the sale.



I must admit that as a buyer, I did this, not on ebay since I don't purchase high value items on ebay, but on another site for an expensive Hermès item from a Japanese seller. Because I am one of those who reads everything on the listing, I asked about payment options as the listing didn't specify certain things. I got zero reply. Guess what, I moved on. I am not going to deal with a seller who can't answer a simple question at a timely matter. I won't trust them to put things right if several thousand $ transaction goes wrong. 

For low value items, I can understand some just don't care. And that's fair enough. But my items are fairly high valued so I try very best to work with my buyers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

In fact, for some of my very high value items, I encourage buyers to contact me before hand. I had an item listed in excess of £10,000. There was an offer from someone with relatively low feedback score. I checked out their profile and asked them to get in touch with me to discuss transaction details. I received no reply for a few days and I actually blocked them. I just can't imagine someone genuinely will buy something that expensive without asking a single question.


----------



## JazzyMac

BeenBurned said:


> In defense of buyers who seemingly don't read listings, I'd like to add that sometimes, they're asking questions in order to gauge the responsiveness, speed and courtesy of the seller. Many look at it as a case where if the seller is unresponsive or rude before making the sale, do they want to do business with a seller and risk having to really set her off in the event of a problem after the sale.




This is exactly one of the reasons why I don't deal with buyers who ask unnecessary questions. Specific questions not in a listing, yes. But not questions just for giggles. I don't deal with time-wasters. 



BomberGal said:


> On the flip of that, as a seller, when I get prospective buyers that ask needless questions that are clearly defined in a listing, I worry that they will be problem buyers after the fact, complaining about issues that, again, were clearly defined in the listing. Like size, color, condition, ect. Or simply wasting time and never purchasing. As has been my experience in the past.
> 
> I have no problems with questions in general and any time I respond I do so politely. If I know the individual to be a problem prospective buyer or particularly difficult, I don't respond at all. But certain types of questions, give me pause and raise the expectation of issues.
> 
> So while some buyers use it to gauge a seller, they should keep in mind those same questions may be used by the seller to evaluate them as a prospective buyer.
> 
> (it would make more sense for a buyer to ask relevant questions not covered. Specific photo requests, sizing comparisons / true to size, ect.  Or using the chickens as an example, are they laying, rate of lay, fertility, blood lines, provenance, ect.)




This exactly!  If a buyer asks me a useless question, I'm wondering what else they will complain about during the sale. Some members on this very site will cry "Defect!" Over a shadow of a wrinkle. If I post something, "New..never used, never carried", and a buyer asks "Is it brand new and has it been carried???", I immediately block them. Don't need that sort of stress in my life. I'm actually apt to agree about the seller who cancelled the $10 bag auction. There is no way these buyers ask so many questions in a big business store and they know it.  A listing for an (assumably) obviously used and well worn bag, and a buyer is asking questions as if it should be new (why???) The cost benefit analysis doesn't work in the seller's favor--nor the buyer's for that matter.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I bought a few bracelet charms as a Christmas present for my mom. The listing stated priority shipping and the seller only lived one state west of me so I figured it would be there within 3 days. I didn't get the items a week later so I emailed the seller asking for the tracking number that. I got the response that there wasn't a tracking number but it was shipped a week ago. I figured something was fishy but I just waited. Another 3-4 days went buy and I emailed her again and stated that I should have got them by now and her response was that they can take up to 21-25 days due to the holiday! 21-25 days for priority mail? Well about a week later I received them in a regular white envelope and it was postmarked 2 days before I revived them! [emoji35]. I emailed her and stated that I was not happy being lied to. I did give her negative feedback and she proceeded to give me bad feedback stating beware horrible rude buyer! I can't believe the nerve of some people. But I did notice she had 15 negative feedback a within a week of me leaving my feedback.


----------



## chicinthecity777

handbaghuntress said:


> I bought a few bracelet charms as a Christmas present for my mom. The listing stated priority shipping and the seller only lived one state west of me so I figured it would be there within 3 days. I didn't get the items a week later so I emailed the seller asking for the tracking number that. I got the response that there wasn't a tracking number but it was shipped a week ago. I figured something was fishy but I just waited. Another 3-4 days went buy and I emailed her again and stated that I should have got them by now and her response was that they can take up to 21-25 days due to the holiday! 21-25 days for priority mail? Well about a week later I received them in a regular white envelope and it was postmarked 2 days before I revived them! [emoji35]. I emailed her and stated that I was not happy being lied to. I did give her negative feedback and she proceeded to give me bad feedback stating beware horrible rude buyer! I can't believe the nerve of some people. But I did notice she had 15 negative feedback a within a week of me leaving my feedback.



She cannot leave you false positive feedback. Please report her or call eBay to have that feedback removed.


----------



## handbaghuntress

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She cannot leave you false positive feedback. Please report her or call eBay to have that feedback removed.




Ok thanks I'll call them tomorrow. I have 435 feedback 100% positive. I just didn't know I could have feedback removed. I was the buyer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

handbaghuntress said:


> Ok thanks I'll call them tomorrow. I have 435 feedback 100% positive. I just didn't know I could have feedback removed. I was the buyer.



Seller can't leaver buyer negative feedback since a long time ago. All buyers feedback is positive.


----------



## handbaghuntress

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seller can't leaver buyer negative feedback since a long time ago. All buyers feedback is positive.




It is actual positive feedback but what she wrote in the feedback isn't good. She wrote "beware horrible rude buyer due to her own stupidity" which is not something I want on my feedback


----------



## threadbender

handbaghuntress said:


> It is actual positive feedback but what she wrote in the feedback isn't good. She wrote "beware horrible rude buyer due to her own stupidity" which is not something I want on my feedback



Contact EBay and ask for it to be removed. Hopefully, the seller will get a warning too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

handbaghuntress said:


> It is actual positive feedback but what she wrote in the feedback isn't good. She wrote "beware horrible rude buyer due to her own stupidity" which is not something I want on my feedback



That's why I said in my first post that they are not allowed to leave a "false positive" feedback. They physical can't leave a negative feedback.


----------



## Catbird9

JazzyMac said:


> This is exactly one of the reasons why I don't deal with buyers who ask unnecessary questions. Specific questions not in a listing, yes. But not questions just for giggles. I don't deal with time-wasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly!  If a buyer asks me a useless question, I'm wondering what else they will complain about during the sale. Some members on this very site will cry "Defect!" Over a shadow of a wrinkle. If I post something, "New..never used, never carried", and a buyer asks "Is it brand new and has it been carried???", I immediately block them. Don't need that sort of stress in my life. I'm actually apt to agree about the seller who cancelled the $10 bag auction. There is no way these buyers ask so many questions in a big business store and they know it.  A listing for an (assumably) obviously used and well worn bag, and a buyer is asking questions as if it should be new (why???) The cost benefit analysis doesn't work in the seller's favor--nor the buyer's for that matter.



Regarding  the $10 bag auction, I was asking about interior stains and odors because the cost benefit analysis might be in my favor, but I can only determine that if I can see what I'm buying. It's not unreasonable to want to see the interior of a handbag, new or used!

In a big business store, the buyer can physically see and inspect the merchandise. On EBay, a buyer deoends on the seller's pictures and description to assess the value and quality of the item.

The bag was certainly worth more than $10 to me, and others I'm sure. How much more? Neither I nor the seller will ever know. The auction was ended.

And there's no excuse for rudeness on the seller's part.


----------



## Sarah03

I need to vent. How hard is it to message a seller BEFORE you buy something? If you need something by a certain date perhaps you shouldn't shop on eBay. You also shouldn't expect sellers to ship any other way than what is stated in the listing. If you need something overnight or sent express you should ask first!  Don't buy my item and then ask me to change my shipping method without paying for the extra shipping costs. That's BS. 
For goodness sake, does anyone read the listings anymore?  I'm not Amazon.com. I'm selling out of my closet! I have a full-time job- eBay is a hobby! Why are people so entitled?!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I need to vent. How hard is it to message a seller BEFORE you buy something? If you need something by a certain date perhaps you shouldn't shop on eBay. You also shouldn't expect sellers to ship any other way than what is stated in the listing. If you need something overnight or sent express you should ask first!  Don't buy my item and then ask me to change my shipping method without paying for the extra shipping costs. That's BS.
> For goodness sake, does anyone read the listings anymore?  I'm not Amazon.com. I'm selling out of my closet! I have a full-time job- eBay is a hobby! Why are people so entitled?!


I've had some send a message with their payment to gift wrap it. I don't mention gift wrapping as a service in my listing. If I have to put it in a gift box, it is going to cost me more postage too. Why would they assume I even have the materials to gift wrap something?

I got one the other day that was a little weird. The buyer asked me to use old packaging if at all possible. That I can do!


----------



## NANI1972

Sarah03 said:


> I need to vent. How hard is it to message a seller BEFORE you buy something? If you need something by a certain date perhaps you shouldn't shop on eBay. You also shouldn't expect sellers to ship any other way than what is stated in the listing. If you need something overnight or sent express you should ask first!  Don't buy my item and then ask me to change my shipping method without paying for the extra shipping costs. That's BS.
> For goodness sake, does anyone read the listings anymore?  I'm not Amazon.com. I'm selling out of my closet! I have a full-time job- eBay is a hobby! Why are people so entitled?!




I've had this happen to me a few times, it's very frustrating. Ask BEFORE you buy!


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I've had some send a message with their payment to gift wrap it. I don't mention gift wrapping as a service in my listing. If I have to put it in a gift box, it is going to cost me more postage too. Why would they assume I even have the materials to gift wrap something?
> 
> I got one the other day that was a little weird. The buyer asked me to use old packaging if at all possible. That I can do!



That's one I haven't heard! What do people think eBay is?  That's so weird. 
I wonder if they wanted old packaging to make the box less appealing to thieves. I think about that stuff but I have never thought to ask that. Lol. 



NANI1972 said:


> I've had this happen to me a few times, it's very frustrating. Ask BEFORE you buy!




Yes yes yes!!!! Ack!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

When paypal holds your funds but didn't bother to let you use those funds to pay for shipping.


----------



## BomberGal

Sarah03 said:


> That's one I haven't heard! What do people think eBay is?  That's so weird.
> I wonder if they wanted old packaging to make the box less appealing to thieves. I think about that stuff but I have never thought to ask that. Lol.



Some people request old packaging for eco-friendly reasons. On some mail sites & such many people have "I Re-Use Packaging", "I  Reused Packaging" and Reduce-Reuse-Recylce Packaging" logos and such on their profiles.

Personally, I do re-use boxes and save packing peanuts & bubble wrap for re-use.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BomberGal said:


> Some people request old packaging for eco-friendly reasons. On some mail sites & such many people have "I Re-Use Packaging", "I  Reused Packaging" and Reduce-Reuse-Recylce Packaging" logos and such on their profiles.
> 
> Personally, I do re-use boxes and save packing peanuts & bubble wrap for re-use.



this!


----------



## ExBagHag

How about when you sell something as used and the buyer conveniently claims the condition is not quite excellent and they want their money back.  

Ebay always sides with the buyer so you're screwed.  In other words - buyers remorse has set in and you have no chance.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BomberGal said:


> Some people request old packaging for eco-friendly reasons. On some mail sites & such many people have "I Re-Use Packaging", "I  Reused Packaging" and Reduce-Reuse-Recylce Packaging" logos and such on their profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do re-use boxes and save packing peanuts & bubble wrap for re-use.




See, I just thought reusing packaging materials was just a great way to hide the purchase from a DH!!


----------



## mar4712

BBC said:


> See, I just thought reusing packaging materials was just a great way to hide the purchase from a DH!!



LOL. This is the first thought that came to my mind when I saw that request. As a seller I've never experienced it though. But definitely a good strategy ; -)


----------



## Notorious Pink

mar4712 said:


> LOL. This is the first thought that came to my mind when I saw that request. As a seller I've never experienced it though. But definitely a good strategy ; -)




What, dear? THIS old thing??? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] &#129300;&#129296;


----------



## BeenBurned

ExBagHag said:


> How about when you sell something as used and the buyer conveniently claims the condition is not quite excellent and they want their money back.
> 
> Ebay always sides with the buyer so you're screwed.  In other words - buyers remorse has set in and you have no chance.


I've actually read about sellers winning these types of cases: Item was described as "used" and buyer claims it's "used." Ebay's ruling = "as described."


----------



## BomberGal

BBC said:


> See, I just thought reusing packaging materials was just a great way to hide the purchase from a DH!!



lol, Icing on the cake


----------



## whateve

BomberGal said:


> Some people request old packaging for eco-friendly reasons. On some mail sites & such many people have "I Re-Use Packaging", "I  Reused Packaging" and Reduce-Reuse-Recylce Packaging" logos and such on their profiles.
> 
> Personally, I do re-use boxes and save packing peanuts & bubble wrap for re-use.


I'm pretty sure this was her reason. It crossed my mind that might be the reason she was buying my vintage item too.

I save boxes, bubble wrap, and tissue paper from packages I've received in order to reuse them. I'll use newspaper ads for box stuffing if it doesn't make the package too heavy. I thought it was a little funny she asked because I always reuse materials because I'm cheap, not because I'm trying to save the environment. Sometimes I'm afraid my buyers will complain.


----------



## mar4712

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure this was her reason. It crossed my mind that might be the reason she was buying my vintage item too.
> 
> I save boxes, bubble wrap, and tissue paper from packages I've received in order to reuse them. I'll use newspaper ads for box stuffing if it doesn't make the package too heavy. I thought it was a little funny she asked because I always reuse materials because I'm cheap, not because I'm trying to save the environment. Sometimes I'm afraid my buyers will complain.



Hehehe. I always reuse packaging as well, 150 plus feedback and not one complaint  I think buyers on ebay know that they are buying from a private seller and expect reused packaging. As long as they receive their item undamaged and as described, in a cost-effective manner, they are happy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure this was her reason. It crossed my mind that might be the reason she was buying my vintage item too.
> 
> I save boxes, bubble wrap, and tissue paper from packages I've received in order to reuse them. I'll use newspaper ads for box stuffing if it doesn't make the package too heavy. I thought it was a little funny she asked because I always reuse materials because I'm cheap, not because I'm trying to save the environment. Sometimes I'm afraid my buyers will complain.



I also try to re-use whenever I can but since the rate of my buying is slower than my selling I have to use new materials often. I once bought something from a seller who had a statement saying that they offer free P&P because they re-use packing material and were very proud of it. I was impressed so I try to do the same.


----------



## Sarah03

BomberGal said:


> Some people request old packaging for eco-friendly reasons. On some mail sites & such many people have "I Re-Use Packaging", "I  Reused Packaging" and Reduce-Reuse-Recylce Packaging" logos and such on their profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I do re-use boxes and save packing peanuts & bubble wrap for re-use.



Aha, that thought didn't occur to me. I was picturing a beat-up, tattered box. I always reuse my boxes & packing when I sell. DH is irritated by my empty box collection. Lol. 



BBC said:


> See, I just thought reusing packaging materials was just a great way to hide the purchase from a DH!!




Lol. Perfect!!


----------



## Jayne1

Sarah03 said:


> I always reuse my boxes & packing when I sell. DH is irritated by my empty box collection.


I have a huge, empty box collection, too!  Only clean boxes, but used nevertheless. They take up so much room.

My husband wants to flatten them, but I won't be able to judge size that way, so I won't let him.


----------



## BomberGal

Jayne1 said:


> I have a huge, empty box collection, too!  Only clean boxes, but used nevertheless. They take up so much room.
> 
> My husband wants to flatten them, but I won't be able to judge size that way, so I won't let him.



Me too. I have a cabinet full of empty sephora, Amazon, ect. Boxes & packing supplies. lol


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> I have a huge, empty box collection, too!  Only clean boxes, but used nevertheless. They take up so much room.
> 
> My husband wants to flatten them, but I won't be able to judge size that way, so I won't let him.





BomberGal said:


> Me too. I have a cabinet full of empty sephora, Amazon, ect. Boxes & packing supplies. lol


Me too! When I get a package from Amazon, I picture the purse that will fit in the box!


----------



## PikaboICU

Jayne1 said:


> I have a huge, empty box collection, too!  Only clean boxes, but used nevertheless. They take up so much room.
> 
> My husband wants to flatten them, but I won't be able to judge size that way, so I won't let him.





BomberGal said:


> Me too. I have a cabinet full of empty sephora, Amazon, ect. Boxes & packing supplies. lol





whateve said:


> Me too! When I get a package from Amazon, I picture the purse that will fit in the box!



OH Thank Heaven I'm not alone! 
I thought I was becoming a hoarder- 
I have boxes in all shapes & sizes, bubble wrap, air pillows, Styrofoam pieces & peanuts! EEKS!

It takes up half a room, a large room. I have to stop! Any more & it will start becoming a fire hazard.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> OH Thank Heaven I'm not alone!
> I thought I was becoming a hoarder-
> I have boxes in all shapes & sizes, bubble wrap, air pillows, Styrofoam pieces & peanuts! EEKS!
> 
> It takes up half a room, a large room. I have to stop! Any more & it will start becoming a fire hazard.


Several years ago, my mailman told me that the post office was going to start charging for the shipping supplies they'd been giving out for free. His suggestion was to order enough to cover my needs. 

Assuming he knew something I didn't know, I ordered tons of boxes, only to see that they never intended to charge for them! My basement was loaded with boxes and when we moved 2 years ago, I didn't need as much as I'd stocked up on and I ended up bringing much of my supply of priority shipping materials back to the local post office. 

(They loved getting them BTW because they aren't allowed to get the variety of sizes that their customers can order.)


----------



## Catbird9

jayne1 said:


> i have a huge, empty box collection, too!  Only  clean boxes, but used nevertheless. They take up so much room.
> 
> My husband wants to flatten them, but i won't be able to judge size that way, so i won't let him.





bombergal said:


> me too. I have a cabinet full of empty sephora, amazon, ect. Boxes & packing supplies. Lol





whateve said:


> me too! When i get a package from amazon, i picture the purse that will fit in the box!





pikaboicu said:


> oh thank heaven i'm not alone!
> I thought i was becoming a hoarder-
> i have boxes in all shapes & sizes, bubble wrap, air pillows, styrofoam pieces & peanuts! Eeks!
> 
> It takes up half a room, a large room. I have to stop! Any more & it will start becoming a fire hazard.



+1


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Several years ago, my mailman told me that the post office was going to start charging for the shipping supplies they'd been giving out for free. His suggestion was to order enough to cover my needs.
> 
> Assuming he knew something I didn't know, I ordered tons of boxes, only to see that they never intended to charge for them! My basement was loaded with boxes and when we moved 2 years ago, I didn't need as much as I'd stocked up on and I ended up bringing much of my supply of priority shipping materials back to the local post office.
> 
> (They loved getting them BTW because they aren't allowed to get the variety of sizes that their customers can order.)




Nice!  

That happened to me once on a much smaller scale, with Regional C boxes. I ordered some and had no idea how BIG they were. I ended up with 20 or 24, 2 packages so I took one to the local PO. They said they weren't allowed to carry them but they were happy to have them as people often asked for one.


----------



## Jayne1

BomberGal said:


> Me too. I have a cabinet full of empty sephora, Amazon, ect. Boxes & packing supplies. lol





whateve said:


> Me too! When I get a package from Amazon, I picture the purse that will fit in the box!





PikaboICU said:


> OH Thank Heaven I'm not alone!
> I thought I was becoming a hoarder-
> I have boxes in all shapes & sizes, bubble wrap, air pillows, Styrofoam pieces & peanuts! EEKS!
> 
> It takes up half a room, a large room. I have to stop! Any more & it will start becoming a fire hazard.



Yes.  Boxes of all shapes and sizes.

I like shopping on-line, even though most of the stores are close to me, because I love the boxes and packaging supplies that come with it.


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> Me too! When I get a package from Amazon, I picture the purse that will fit in the box!



Exactly!


----------



## hhawkmothh

I use ebay to sell old clothes, games, perfume oils, etc, and sometimes I sell antiques and old clothes for my family as well. 

I can't stand when people don't pay within 12 hours. It's like, you're there at your computer, you just bid on it (and it's only about $50 total, not some huge $500 purchase), can't you just complete the transaction?!

I just sold a Nintendo DS with a game and some bundled items, and I've got the person who was next in line messaging me asking if the winner has paid and if I'll sell to them. The winner has a huge store (250,000 feedback or something), the next in line has like 6 feedback.

I'm okay with people messaging me before buying (or even after, if they message me within an hour of buying) and saying "hey, I get paid in three days, can I pay you then?" but purchase and then silence is annoying. It's not like I'm strapped for cash, but it's also $50, you know?


----------



## whateve

hhawkmothh said:


> I use ebay to sell old clothes, games, perfume oils, etc, and sometimes I sell antiques and old clothes for my family as well.
> 
> I can't stand when people don't pay within 12 hours. It's like, you're there at your computer, you just bid on it (and it's only about $50 total, not some huge $500 purchase), can't you just complete the transaction?!
> 
> I just sold a Nintendo DS with a game and some bundled items, and I've got the person who was next in line messaging me asking if the winner has paid and if I'll sell to them. The winner has a huge store (250,000 feedback or something), the next in line has like 6 feedback.
> 
> I'm okay with people messaging me before buying (or even after, if they message me within an hour of buying) and saying "hey, I get paid in three days, can I pay you then?" but purchase and then silence is annoying. It's not like I'm strapped for cash, but it's also $50, you know?


That is why I hate to do auctions. My BIN listings are all immediate payment required. With auctions, nearly half of my buyers didn't pay.


----------



## hhawkmothh

whateve said:


> That is why I hate to do auctions. My BIN listings are all immediate payment required. With auctions, nearly half of my buyers didn't pay.


Ugh that's so frustrating. Thankfully the buyer did *just* pay, and it wasn't a huge pricey item. I should just put things up for BIN more often.


----------



## poopsie

hhawkmothh said:


> I use ebay to sell old clothes, games, perfume oils, etc, and sometimes I sell antiques and old clothes for my family as well.
> 
> *I can't stand when people don't pay within 12 hours. It's like, you're there at your computer, you just bid on it (and it's only about $50 total, not some huge $500 purchase), can't you just complete the transaction?!*
> 
> I just sold a Nintendo DS with a game and some bundled items, and I've got the person who was next in line messaging me asking if the winner has paid and if I'll sell to them. The winner has a huge store (250,000 feedback or something), the next in line has like 6 feedback.
> 
> I'm okay with people messaging me before buying (or even after, if they message me within an hour of buying) and saying "hey, I get paid in three days, can I pay you then?" but purchase and then silence is annoying. It's not like I'm strapped for cash, but it's also $50, you know?



Maybe they _aren't_ sitting at their home computer. I often use my phone to bid on items when I am at work. I refuse to access PP that way. I prefer to wait until I am at home on my desk top.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Maybe they _aren't_ sitting at their home computer. I often use my phone to bid on items when I am at work. I refuse to access PP that way. I prefer to wait until I am at home on my desk top.


Yes, me too. They could use a sniping service to bid at the last minute. I've bid on things before I go out of town for a day or two and don't like to pay until I get back on my home computer. Usually I'll alert the seller if this is the case.


----------



## hhawkmothh

This is true. It was from a high-volume buyer/seller of gaming stuff- so I guess I figured with the time difference they were at their shop/warehouse when they purchased.

Do you two prefer to not use PP on your phones because of security reasons while out in public? I'll use that/banking at work, but not on the train or whatever (unless I'm a stop away from getting out and shopping somewhere and forgot to check my balance earlier).

I've read some of the stories of folks here and elsewhere dealing with non-payers and scam artists- scary! I don't think I could handle the stress of selling more than a few things a month.


----------



## misskris03

poopsie said:


> Maybe they _aren't_ sitting at their home computer. I often use my phone to bid on items when I am at work. I refuse to access PP that way. I prefer to wait until I am at home on my desk top.




Excellent point. Also, I think they have 2 days or so to pay, so they're not doing anything out of line if they don't pay you in 24 hours. I tend to pay very quickly because I have ocd and need to do it. Some people are lucky enough to not have to obsessively check their eBay transactions. Good for them.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Buyer buys a pair of pants made of crushed velvet (and described as such) and opens a SNAD case because the pants are all crinkly. SMH


----------



## Storm702

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Buyer buys a pair of pants made of crushed velvet (and described as such) and opens a SNAD case because the pants are all crinkly. SMH



Sounds like someone doesn't know what crushed velvet is.... did they even bother to look at the pictures?:what:


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Storm702 said:


> Sounds like someone doesn't know what crushed velvet is.... did they even bother to look at the pictures?:what:



They must have because they also complained the color is not as black as the photos, more like dark charcoal...


----------



## whateve

Ebay sending me an email asking me to leave feedback for a buyer who backed out of a purchase, accusing me of fraud, since she "never authorized" the purchase.


----------



## Nikki_

Making a Best Offer of $45 on a $50 item, only to be countered with an offer of $48.

Why not just list for $48?


----------



## PikaboICU

Nikki_ said:


> Making a Best Offer of $45 on a $50 item, only to be countered with an offer of $48.
> 
> Why not just list for $48?






I'm just shaking my head at this one..
Seriously, lose a sale over $3.00 THREE dollars?


----------



## whateve

Asking me if I take offers, and when I ask them what amount they had in mind, they say they don't know. Huh?


----------



## Nikki_

PikaboICU said:


> I'm just shaking my head at this one..
> Seriously, lose a sale over $3.00 THREE dollars?



Mind-boggling, isn't it? 



whateve said:


> Asking me if I take offers, and when I ask them what amount they had in mind, they say they don't know. Huh?



Worse yet is a buyer making an offer that's 1/5 of your BIN price.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Asking me if I take offers, and when I ask them what amount they had in mind, they say they don't know. Huh?



Hoping you'll decide you only want 25% of your original asking price


----------



## ccbfan

Nikki_ said:


> Making a Best Offer of $45 on a $50 item, only to be countered with an offer of $48.
> 
> Why not just list for $48?


 
This drives me crazy!  I made an offer of $35 on a $40 item.  Was countered at $38.  I said I will do $38 if she threw in free shipping.  She countered back at $40 with free shipping.  I declined.  She then messaged me and said if I offered the $38 with free ship again she would accept.  I told her I would pass, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## PikaboICU

ccbfan said:


> This drives me crazy!  I made an offer of $35 on a $40 item.  Was countered at $38.  I said I will do $38 if she threw in free shipping.  She countered back at $40 with free shipping.  I declined.  She then messaged me and said if I offered the $38 with free ship again she would accept.  I told her I would pass, but thanks for the offer.



My husband described these people as; "Tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime."


----------



## ccbfan

PikaboICU said:


> My husband described these people as; "Tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime."


 Lol, I've never heard that, but I like it!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Getting a $6.00 dollar offer on a $20 item with a note that she could buy a new one for $20, so I should be happy with this offer. Yes, I did research the item prior to listing and listed accordingly.

I just blocked then declined the offer telling her to definitely purchase it new since it was a much better deal.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Making a Best Offer of $45 on a $50 item, only to be countered with an offer of $48.
> 
> Why not just list for $48?


I recently found an item priced at $18.99. I offered $16, she countered with $17.99. I ended up getting it for $17. 

Her shipping was $3.99 (first class) and for 2 purchases, I paid $7.98 for first class shipping that she combined. After she spent $2.94 to ship, she made an additional $5+ on shipping.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Getting a $6.00 dollar offer on a $20 item with a note that she could buy a new one for $20, so I should be happy with this offer. Yes, I did research the item prior to listing and listed accordingly.
> 
> I just blocked then declined the offer telling her to definitely purchase it new since it was a much better deal.


I hate this! I had someone tell me they could buy my vintage purse for $80 at the outlet in the 90s. Get in your time machine and go buy it then!


----------



## Nikki_

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Getting a $6.00 dollar offer on a $20 item with a note that she could buy a new one for $20, so I should be happy with this offer. Yes, I did research the item prior to listing and listed accordingly.
> 
> I just blocked then declined the offer telling her to definitely purchase it new since it was a much better deal.




Keep in mind that although you added her to your BBL, she can still purchase your item since an offer was previously made.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I recently found an item priced at $18.99. I offered $16, she countered with $17.99. I ended up getting it for $17.
> 
> Her shipping was $3.99 (first class) and for 2 purchases, I paid $7.98 for first class shipping that she combined. After she spent $2.94 to ship, she made an additional $5+ on shipping.



That's one hell of a deal on combined shipping.


----------



## LApursenurse

Basically getting harassed by potential buyers who make an Extremely low offer on auction items ($20 on a $500 handbag in excellent condition with receipt/tags).  This has happened multiple times and I have learned to politely say no thank you.  I have gotten back responses such as "Come on lady have a heart" and "I spent too much at Christmas".  I then say no thanks again and tell them what I hope to get for the item but good luck in your search for X.  Last time I just stopped replying.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Nikki_ said:


> Keep in mind that although you added her to your BBL, she can still purchase your item since an offer was previously made.



I declined her offer. She is on my BBL so she cannot buy or make another. What she can do is send me messages (so far she has not) even though my settings are that I do not allow people on my BBL to contact me. If there was an offer or transaction then even those I blocked can send messages for 60 days.


----------



## whateve

LApursenurse said:


> Basically getting harassed by potential buyers who make an Extremely low offer on auction items ($20 on a $500 handbag in excellent condition with receipt/tags).  This has happened multiple times and I have learned to politely say no thank you.  I have gotten back responses such as "Come on lady have a heart" and "I spent too much at Christmas".  I then say no thanks again and tell them what I hope to get for the item but good luck in your search for X.  Last time I just stopped replying.


I always respond. I chicken out at being snarky. I'm always polite but sometimes it is difficult. The other day I didn't want to deal with a lowball offer so I put off responding. The buyer sent me another message with a slightly higher offer. I ended up sending her an offer for the amount I was willing to discount it to, and she was thrilled.


----------



## LApursenurse

I usually will respond.  He offered me $20and I told him that I was expecting to get $150 to 200 politely and still said thanks but no thanks.  It was also a listing that I was not looking for offers.  He then responded more aggressively and was getting nasty so I stopped responding.  If he would have made a reasonable offer, I may have accepted.


----------



## Nikki_

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I declined her offer. She is on my BBL so she cannot buy or make another. What she can do is send me messages (so far she has not) even though my settings are that I do not allow people on my BBL to contact me. If there was an offer or transaction then even those I blocked can send messages for 60 days.



Did she message you an offer or did you have a BO option in which you declined?

If she messaged you and you declined and added her to your BBL, then you're fine. If she made an offer via "Best Offer" and you declined and blocked her, she can still purchase that particular item from you. 

This happened to me (With the BO option). Received a lowball offer with ridiculous shipping demands, declined the offer, blocked the buyer, yet the buyer was still able to purchase the item.

I called eBay explaining the situation and was told that as long as that particular buyer was able to make an offer _before being blocked_, then they could still purchase the item.

EBay then walked me through cancelling the transaction so I wouldn't get a defect and once the item was re-listed, the buyer was then truly blocked.


----------



## misskris03

PikaboICU said:


> My husband described these people as; "Tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime."




Ha!! That's a perfect description.


----------



## kemilia

This has happened more than once: asking the seller a question about the item and then the seller, thinking "I have a buyer!" immediately increases the price of the item. Arrghhh!


----------



## Catbird9

kemilia said:


> this has happened more than once: Asking the seller a question about the item and then the seller, thinking "i have a buyer!" immediately increases the price of the item. Arrghhh!



+1


----------



## bernz84

LApursenurse said:


> Basically getting harassed by potential buyers who make an Extremely low offer on auction items ($20 on a $500 handbag in excellent condition with receipt/tags).  This has happened multiple times and I have learned to politely say no thank you.  I have gotten back responses such as "Come on lady have a heart" and "I spent too much at Christmas".  I then say no thanks again and tell them what I hope to get for the item but good luck in your search for X.  Last time I just stopped replying.




I can't believe the audacity of people making such a lowball offer on something so expensive. I think you are so nice to reply "no thanks". I would've just straight up blocked them the moment I get their offer. I have sold stuff myself and I try not to let lowball offers get to me, but it is super annoying.

If you "spent too much on Christmas" or if you think you should only spend $20 on a $500 bag, you have no business trying to buy something you can't afford at that time. Save up to get what you want and/or re-evaluate your priorities.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Nikki_ said:


> Did she message you an offer or did you have a BO option in which you declined?
> 
> If she messaged you and you declined and added her to your BBL, then you're fine. If she made an offer via "Best Offer" and you declined and blocked her, she can still purchase that particular item from you.
> 
> This happened to me (With the BO option). Received a lowball offer with ridiculous shipping demands, declined the offer, blocked the buyer, yet the buyer was still able to purchase the item.
> 
> I called eBay explaining the situation and was told that as long as that particular buyer was able to make an offer _before being blocked_, then they could still purchase the item.
> 
> EBay then walked me through cancelling the transaction so I wouldn't get a defect and once the item was re-listed, the buyer was then truly blocked.


She made an offer, I blocked her and declined. Since her offer was declined and she is now on my BBL, she cannot purchase. What happened to you should not have happened. I think you were walked through the cancellation process (without getting a defect) because it should not have happened.

Sellers block quite a few buyers who make offers based on their feedback history. If it was possible for them to make a purchase after being blocked, we would be seeing a lot of threads complaining about that.

But I have not heard from this buyer again and I doubt I will.


----------



## chowlover2

I just started to get back in the swing of selling on Ebay after a year off. I can't believe how much it has changed. 99% of my auctions are BIN with free shpg. I cannot believe how many BO are sent to me. I think people are watching too much of these pawn shows on TV. If I wanted to accept a lower price I would list it that way. I never thought about blocking these bidders, but I think I am going to start!


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> I just started to get back in the swing of selling on Ebay after a year off. I can't believe how much it has changed. 99% of my auctions are BIN with free shpg. I cannot believe how many BO are sent to me. I think people are watching too much of these pawn shows on TV. If I wanted to accept a lower price I would list it that way. I never thought about blocking these bidders, but I think I am going to start!


Check to make sure you didn't accidentally check the BO box when listing. Ebay sometimes defaults to this, especially when you relist something. If they are sending the offers in an email, I've had several of these convert to sales. I'll send them an offer through ebay messages maybe 5% less than the listing. You would be surprised at how many are willing to get just a nominal discount.


----------



## alansgail

Nikki_ said:


> That's one hell of a deal on combined shipping.


Keep in mind that shipping supplies do cost money and if you aren't factoring those costs into your shipping then yes, you will lose money.


----------



## Nikki_

BeautyAddict58 said:


> She made an offer, I blocked her and declined. Since her offer was declined and she is now on my BBL, she cannot purchase. What happened to you should not have happened. I think you were walked through the cancellation process (without getting a defect) because it should not have happened.
> 
> *Sellers block quite a few buyers who make offers based on their feedback history. If it was possible for them to make a purchase after being blocked, we would be seeing a lot of threads complaining about that.*
> 
> But I have not heard from this buyer again and I doubt I will.



I thought it was a glitch when it happened to me but thought otherwise after reading of other sellers here claiming the same scenario.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I recently found an item priced at $18.99. I offered $16, she countered with $17.99. I ended up getting it for $17.
> 
> Her shipping was $3.99 (first class) and for 2 purchases, I paid $7.98 for first class shipping that she combined. After she spent $2.94 to ship, she made an additional $5+ on shipping.





Nikki_ said:


> That's one hell of a deal on combined shipping.





alansgail said:


> Keep in mind that shipping supplies do cost money and if you aren't factoring those costs into your shipping then yes, you will lose money.


There wouldn't have been a loss at all for her to combine and reduce the shipping cost. (I wouldn't even have expected her to ship both for the price of the first but a $2 discount on the second would have been nice.) 

She charged $3.99 for shipping for each item though she used the same 6x8 bubble mailer, wrapped both in the same single piece of tissue. 

First class shipping for the one item was $2.04 (online price for 3 oz. before the price rise.)
First class for both items in the same envelope was $2.11 (online price for 4 oz. parcel). Putting 2 items into one envelope added 1 oz. to the weight of the parcel.)

There was no loss to the seller for shipping both items together. Yet I paid $3.99 for that extra 7-cents it cost for the extra ounce.


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> There wouldn't have been a loss at all for her to combine and reduce the shipping cost. (I wouldn't even have expected her to ship both for the price of the first but a $2 discount on the second would have been nice.)
> 
> She charged $3.99 for shipping for each item though she used the same 6x8 bubble mailer, wrapped both in the same single piece of tissue.
> 
> First class shipping for the one item was $2.04 (online price for 3 oz. before the price rise.)
> First class for both items in the same envelope was $2.11 (online price for 4 oz. parcel). Putting 2 items into one envelope added 1 oz. to the weight of the parcel.)
> 
> There was no loss to the seller for shipping both items together. Yet I paid $3.99 for that extra 7-cents it cost for the extra ounce.



Sometimes sellers have to also factor in their gas cost to travel to the post office as well. The fact is that it's easy to question a sellers costs but the bottom line is that you never really know their actual cost....it can get expensive. Not everyone has the advantage of having someone pick up their packages where they live, there are many who live in rural areas. I guess you could always ask your seller if you're unhappy or feeling "ripped off"?


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> Sometimes sellers have to also factor in their gas cost to travel to the post office as well. The fact is that it's easy to question a sellers costs but the bottom line is that you never really know their actual cost....it can get expensive. Not everyone has the advantage of having someone pick up their packages where they live, there are many who live in rural areas. I guess you could always ask your seller if you're unhappy or feeling "ripped off"?


Every cost your outlining would have been included in the payment for the first item. There is NO additional cost and I sell and ship enough to know what it costs to ship. 

1 envelope fit either one or both purchases (no additional cost)
1 piece of tissue wrapped around both items  (no additional cost)
1 trip to the post office for that one parcel  (no additional cost)

The only difference between shipping one item in the envelope or 2 items in the same envelope was 1 oz. costing 7 cents. IMO, $3.99 extra isn't warranted to cover the 7-cent cost.


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> Every cost your outlining would have been included in the payment for the first item. There is NO additional cost and I sell and ship enough to know what it costs to ship.
> 
> 1 envelope fit either one or both purchases (no additional cost)
> 1 piece of tissue wrapped around both items  (no additional cost)
> 1 trip to the post office for that one parcel  (no additional cost)
> 
> The only difference between shipping one item in the envelope or 2 items in the same envelope was 1 oz. costing 7 cents. IMO, $3.99 extra isn't warranted to cover the 7-cent cost.



Yes, the fact is that while you may think you know what someone's costs are you really don't. Conjecture is just that....I've sold a ton over the last 8 years so I know what I'm talking about and I don't ever "gouge" my customers, merely pass on the real cost to them as any good business person would.


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> Every cost your outlining would have been included in the payment for the first item. There is NO additional cost and I sell and ship enough to know what it costs to ship.
> 
> 1 envelope fit either one or both purchases (no additional cost)
> 1 piece of tissue wrapped around both items  (no additional cost)
> 1 trip to the post office for that one parcel  (no additional cost)
> 
> The only difference between shipping one item in the envelope or 2 items in the same envelope was 1 oz. costing 7 cents. IMO, $3.99 extra isn't warranted to cover the 7-cent cost.


 
Ok......


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Every cost your outlining would have been included in the payment for the first item. There is NO additional cost and I sell and ship enough to know what it costs to ship.
> 
> 1 envelope fit either one or both purchases (no additional cost)
> 1 piece of tissue wrapped around both items  (no additional cost)
> 1 trip to the post office for that one parcel  (no additional cost)
> 
> The only difference between shipping one item in the envelope or 2 items in the same envelope was 1 oz. costing 7 cents. IMO, $3.99 extra isn't warranted to cover the 7-cent cost.


I agree. I think most sellers realize that they should pass the savings onto the customer when shipping items in the same package. Did you ask about combined shipping before you paid? I have no problem refunding the overage even though I end up paying fees on it. It is a small amount to pay in order to insure my customer is happy. The only problem I've encountered is that you can't do a partial refund if the buyer used a coupon or ebay bucks to pay.


----------



## PikaboICU

Okay...
I have a gripe and a question.. 

I have declined this person's offer 6 times now! SIX and it's the SAME offer..
I thought they only got 3 bites at the apple?
I nicely explained I wouldn't sell for that price the first time last month. I countered them both times they offered the SAME amount again..
I figured after the third time- it's all good, I don't have to deal with them again.

Well,,, since the new year they are at it again.. Same item, same amount..
I have declined each time now I just blocked because they are not getting the message.

QUESTION: How the heck are they still making offers? Does it reset each relist or something?  Ohhhh that's probably it.. CRUD!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I agree. I think most sellers realize that they should pass the savings onto the customer when shipping items in the same package. Did you ask about combined shipping before you paid? I have no problem refunding the overage even though I end up paying fees on it. It is a small amount to pay in order to insure my customer is happy. The only problem I've encountered is that you can't do a partial refund if the buyer used a coupon or ebay bucks to pay.



The seller's listings were best offers. After she countered and accepted my first offer, I got the invoice. I wrote back that I was going to make an offer on another listing so shipping could be combined and shipped together. (I plead guilty to not explaining or asking whether "combined shipping" included a shipping discount.

When the second offer was accepted, she sent me a combined invoice that included both items with full shipping ($3.99 x 2). I paid it in full, figuring that instead of first class, she'd use priority mail just because she had more than enough money (with additional profit) to do so.

I didn't expect a refund of the overage although a partial would have been nice of her to do. (I didn't use a coupon or eBay bucks so it could have been done easily.)


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> Okay...
> I have a gripe and a question..
> 
> I have declined this person's offer 6 times now! SIX and it's the SAME offer..
> I thought they only got 3 bites at the apple?
> I nicely explained I wouldn't sell for that price the first time last month. I countered them both times they offered the SAME amount again..
> I figured after the third time- it's all good, I don't have to deal with them again.
> 
> Well,,, since the new year they are at it again.. Same item, same amount..
> I have declined each time now I just blocked because they are not getting the message.
> 
> QUESTION: How the heck are they still making offers? Does it reset each relist or something?  Ohhhh that's probably it.. CRUD!


Were her first 3 offers on a previous listing and then perhaps you relisted and she was able to make 3 more offers? 

Personally, I would have blocked after the previous counteroffers she kept making for the same too-low amount!


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Okay...
> I have a gripe and a question..
> 
> I have declined this person's offer 6 times now! SIX and it's the SAME offer..
> I thought they only got 3 bites at the apple?
> I nicely explained I wouldn't sell for that price the first time last month. I countered them both times they offered the SAME amount again..
> I figured after the third time- it's all good, I don't have to deal with them again.
> 
> Well,,, since the new year they are at it again.. Same item, same amount..
> I have declined each time now I just blocked because they are not getting the message.
> 
> QUESTION: How the heck are they still making offers? Does it reset each relist or something?  Ohhhh that's probably it.. CRUD!


That's crazy! Let's try the same thing again and see if we get different results! No? Let's try it again!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Were her first 3 offers on a previous listing and then perhaps you relisted and she was able to make 3 more offers?
> 
> Personally, I would have blocked after the previous counteroffers she kept making for the same too-low amount!



Yeah, it was a relist.. I didn't realize they could start the 3 strikes all over again.. My bad.. Live & learn..
They're blocked now.. I always try VERY hard to give a person a break but- this person is stubborn.




whateve said:


> That's crazy! Let's try the same thing again and see if we get different results! No? Let's try it again!



I know right!  The same offer ALL SIX times! DOPE!
I guess they were hoping I would eventually be worn down? Or they believe I'm desperate to sell? Who knows.. 
This item- I know I need to wait for the right buyer but I have nothing but time.
If they never sell,, well perhaps I'll wear them myself. LOL

They're on my "_Best Buddy List_" now.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Were her first 3 offers on a previous listing and then perhaps you relisted and she was able to make 3 more offers?
> 
> Personally, I would have blocked after the previous counteroffers she kept making for the same too-low amount!





PikaboICU said:


> Yeah, it was a relist.. I didn't realize they could start the 3 strikes all over again.. My bad.. Live & learn..
> They're blocked now.. I always try VERY hard to give a person a break but- this person is stubborn.


Yup, that's it. It's a new listing so they can make three offers on each listing.


----------



## holiday123

Not really a pet peeve so much, but was watching a poorly listed purse that was on its 4th relist with 0 bidders, I put my max bid in at 20 seconds (which was way above the starting bid but less than original retail) and was instantly outbid by someone with private feedback.  Really makes me suspect it was the seller bidding on her own item or something.  Relieved I didn't win though because I need to downsize, not keep buying!


----------



## JadaStormy

I asked a seller if the item had any odors; they responded..."what kind of question is that?" They also couldn't figure out how to upload clear pics and asked for my phone number to text them to me._ Hello,_ you can attach pics in ebay messages. Wtf? No thanks, I don't like dealing with inexperienced sellers.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

JadaStormy said:


> I asked a seller if the item had any odors; they responded..."what kind of question is that?" They also couldn't figure out how to upload clear pics and asked for my phone number to text them to me._ Hello,_ you can attach pics in ebay messages. Wtf? No thanks, I don't like dealing with inexperienced sellers.




What kind of question? Legitimate question!  Why can't people just reply a simple question like that?


----------



## skislope15

1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed

2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today

3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them

4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated

5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up

6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it

7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up


WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

skislope15 said:


> 1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (3 my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed
> 
> 2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today
> 
> 3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them
> 
> 4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated
> 
> 5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up
> 
> 6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it
> 
> 7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!





 

OMGOSH!  That person is too annoying to live! 
I'm obviously not serious on that but what on earth is wrong with people!!!  

I guess you should hand deliver the shoes and place them on her sweaty nasty feet, personally, after you give her a foot massage! GRRRRR!
The "entitlement" generation has gone off the deep end! 

Have mercy!   Good Luck! I hope & pray this ends well.


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> 1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (3 my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed
> 
> 2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today
> 
> 3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them
> 
> 4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated
> 
> 5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up
> 
> 6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it
> 
> 7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!


I doubt I have anything she'd be buying but I need that buyer's ID for my BBL!


----------



## whateve

skislope15 said:


> 1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed
> 
> 2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today
> 
> 3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them
> 
> 4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated
> 
> 5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up
> 
> 6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it
> 
> 7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!


O. M. G.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

skislope15 said:


> 1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed
> 
> 2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today
> 
> 3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them
> 
> 4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated
> 
> 5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up
> 
> 6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it
> 
> 7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!



Holy cow, that is unbelievable, can we have an awards ceremony on here for annoying customers?  This one would surely win some type of award....geez so sorry for you.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I had a similar circumstance on Tradesy.  Maybe we have the same buyer.  She paid quickly and was excited. I knew she would just love the bag and she did.  I actually like her because she was no drama except for her not being home to receive the bag. ullhair:  UPS saved the day for us.  They had the package shipped to a UPS store that was one mile from her house.  I would sell to her again, actually, but I would only use the same UPS service because delivery doesn't work.   Oh, she was a sweet person too.  I just had to get that bag to her house.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I had a similar circumstance on Tradesy.  Maybe we have the same buyer.  She paid quickly and was excited. I knew she would just love the bag and she did.  I actually like her because she was no drama except for her not being home to receive the bag. ullhair:  UPS saved the day for us.  They had the package shipped to a UPS store that was one mile from her house.  I would sell to her again, actually, but I would only use the same UPS service because delivery doesn't work.   Oh, she was a sweet person too.  I just had to get that bag to her house.


You were lucky that UPS would change delivery to a store. Once I sent an item to a buyer on ebay with signature required and they wouldn't change the shipping address for the buyer to her work address.  Or maybe she didn't know what she was doing. She paid an extra $5 for them to redeliver on a certain day; then she still wasn't home. The package came back to me.


----------



## rdgldy

skislope15 said:


> 1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed
> 
> 2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today
> 
> 3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them
> 
> 4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated
> 
> 5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up
> 
> 6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it
> 
> 7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!



Unbelievable!! It just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Nikki_

skislope15 said:


> 1.Buyer purchases my shoes Thursday night at 7 pm and send an email right away saying ship tonight please (my listings states 3 day) so I write back and say my kids are already in bed but I can try for tomorrow but note that I do have a 3 day time period listed
> 
> 2. Friday 8 am please mail shoes today
> 
> 3. Friday 4pm please mail shoes out I need them
> 
> 4. Friday 7pm Are shoes mailed? Why hasn't tracking updated
> 
> 5. Monday shoes out for delivery notice left- no picked up
> 
> 6. Tuesday not picked up so I send a polite email saying hey did you get a delivery notice just in case she didn't see it
> 
> 7. Wed still not picked up, I get email from her telling me how busy she is and that she's not sure when she can pick up
> 
> 
> WTH is wrong with buyers!!!!



Speechless.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> You were lucky that UPS would change delivery to a store. Once I sent an item to a buyer on ebay with signature required and they wouldn't change the shipping address for the buyer to her work address.  Or maybe she didn't know what she was doing. She paid an extra $5 for them to redeliver on a certain day; then she still wasn't home. The package came back to me.



I think this service is new.  They advertised it on the phone when I called UPS to help the buyers that work long hours  and busy people (my buyer).  The service holds the shipment for seven days at designated places closer to where people live.  My buyer had a very busy schedule.  UPS tried to delivery to the buyer's house about two times.  I spoke to the buyer and UPS a lot to find a way to match the delivery to the buyer's schedule.  The buyer was about to drive to the UPS store that was far away two days later, the only break in her schedule, after second attempt delivery.  UPS saved the day by deciding to delivery the bag closer to the buyer's house at a UPS store when the customer needed it the most.  So, yes I was lucky and happy I chose UPS.  This service could help a lot of sellers.  A lot of our buyers can be people that can't shop in the store.


----------



## mar4712

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I think this service is new.  They advertised it on the phone when I called UPS to help the buyers that work long hours  and busy people (my buyer).  The service holds the shipment for seven days at designated places closer to where people live.  My buyer had a very busy schedule.  UPS tried to delivery to the buyer's house about two times.  I spoke to the buyer and UPS a lot to find a way to match the delivery to the buyer's schedule.  The buyer was about to drive to the UPS store that was far away two days later, the only break in her schedule, after second attempt delivery.  UPS saved the day by deciding to delivery the bag closer to the buyer's house at a UPS store when the customer needed it the most.  So, yes I was lucky and happy I chose UPS.  This service could help a lot of sellers.  A lot of our buyers can be people that can't shop in the store.



Very cool feature. I'm gonna have to check out UPS for my ebay store. I pretty much exclusively use USPS but this sounds like a wonderful service from UPS. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

mar4712 said:


> Very cool feature. I'm gonna have to check out UPS for my ebay store. I pretty much exclusively use USPS but this sounds like a wonderful service from UPS. thanks for sharing!!



You're welcome.


----------



## whateve

Two weeks ago, a buyer asked me if I would consider a lower price. I said, "Maybe. What did you have in mind?" She responded, "I don't know." So I sent her an offer, which she ignored. Today she sent me a message asking if I would take 2/3 of my asking price. There was no indication in her message that she knew she had dealt with me before. Normally in these cases, even if the offer is lowball, I usually send them an offer. But since she ignored my previous offer, I can't decide if I should respond at all or just ignore her.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Two weeks ago, a buyer asked me if I would consider a lower price. I said, "Maybe. What did you have in mind?" She responded, "I don't know." So I sent her an offer, which she ignored. Today she sent me a message asking if I would take 2/3 of my asking price. There was no indication in her message that she knew she had dealt with me before. Normally in these cases, even if the offer is lowball, I usually send them an offer. But since she ignored my previous offer, I can't decide if I should respond at all or just ignore her.


If her offer is lower than what you'd offered, I'd block her. Clearly she doesn't want to pay what you want and if she feels forced into buying for more than she wants to spend, she's likely to try to wrangle a partial from you after the fact.


----------



## skislope15

Well my ignorant buyer still hasn't bothered to pick up my shows the ones she desperately needed so badly.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

skislope15 said:


> Well my ignorant buyer still hasn't bothered to pick up my shows the ones she desperately needed so badly.



I was hoping for a good outcome.  I'm still hoping.  Buyers like these cost us so much time and money when they don't fulfill their responsibility and pick-up their package.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If her offer is lower than what you'd offered, I'd block her. Clearly she doesn't want to pay what you want and if she feels forced into buying for more than she wants to spend, she's likely to try to wrangle a partial from you after the fact.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking. It's very rare that I don't respond to a message from a buyer.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> If her offer is lower than what you'd offered, I'd block her. Clearly she doesn't want to pay what you want and if she feels forced into buying for more than she wants to spend, she's likely to try to wrangle a partial from you after the fact.



I agree.  That buyer is already not happy before receiving the item.  I get nervous wondering if that buyer would like the item if they think they paid too much.  They might be too hard to please.


----------



## Nikki_

As a seller, I'm growing so tired of this:

"Would you accept XX? I just saw a similar one sell for this price and didn't have a chance to bid on it."


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> As a seller, I'm growing so tired of this:
> 
> "Would you accept XX? I just saw a similar one sell for this price and didn't have a chance to bid on it."



Yep!  I wish I could get price match up.


----------



## Catbird9

Nikki_ said:


> As a seller, I'm growing so tired of this:
> 
> "Would you accept XX? I just saw a similar one sell for this price and didn't have a chance to bid on it."





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yep!  I wish I could get price match up.



How about: "I saw one [in a thrift store, at a yard sale, on Craigslist] for $xx.xx but someone bought it before me. Could you match that price?"

Geez. What planet are these people from?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Catbird9 said:


> How about: "I saw one [in a thrift store, at a yard sale, on Craigslist] for $xx.xx but someone bought it before me. Could you match that price?"
> 
> Geez. What planet are these people from?



Wow!  That's wishful thinking.


----------



## MR1005

This was a few years ago, but I bought a pair of beautiful designer shoes. Turns out the seller lied about their location (said USA but actually somewhere in Asia), and then shipped my designer shoes in their box...no postal box. The package was left at my front door because signature wasn't required either.


----------



## Sarah03

I've had some interesting characters lately. 

1. Buyer purchases an inexpensive item from me (BIN/immediate payment required), then immediately sends me a message stating "I need this by Friday, ship it tonight." The day of purchase was a holiday & the PO is closed (I was also at work- yes people who sell on eBay do have careers! Lol). I message back with those facts & I also state I will ship the following day but cannot guarantee that the PO will get it there on time. Buyer says I should send it express, even though she paid for priority & she says I should download some app and she will send me the difference after the item is received. Um, no- express shipping costs more than the item you purchased. So I ship it 2-day priority and surprise, there was a snowstorm. The item arrived Saturday. I haven't heard a word, so I guess that's good. 

2. Potential buyer sends a message asking about any wear on an item. I politely respond that there is no wear & it is in "like new" condition. Potential buyer messages back, "What about the hardware? Are there any smells? Are there any stains?" Sigh. I blocked them bc their toolhaus history revealed they are a PITA. 

3. $100 offer on a $300 listing. Nice try. I receive a lot of bad offers, but I'd rather list a high BIN so I can weed out problematic buyers. 

There's never a dull moment on eBay!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Sarah03 said:


> I've had some interesting characters lately.
> 
> 1. Buyer purchases an inexpensive item from me (BIN/immediate payment required), then immediately sends me a message stating "I need this by Friday, ship it tonight." The day of purchase was a holiday & the PO is closed (I was also at work- yes people who sell on eBay do have careers! Lol). I message back with those facts & I also state I will ship the following day but cannot guarantee that the PO will get it there on time. Buyer says I should send it express, even though she paid for priority & she says I should download some app and she will send me the difference after the item is received. Um, no- express shipping costs more than the item you purchased. So I ship it 2-day priority and surprise, there was a snowstorm. The item arrived Saturday. I haven't heard a word, so I guess that's good.
> 
> 2. Potential buyer sends a message asking about any wear on an item. I politely respond that there is no wear & it is in "like new" condition. Potential buyer messages back, "What about the hardware? Are there any smells? Are there any stains?" Sigh. I blocked them bc their toolhaus history revealed they are a PITA.
> 
> 3. $100 offer on a $300 listing. Nice try. I receive a lot of bad offers, but I'd rather list a high BIN so I can weed out problematic buyers.
> 
> There's never a dull moment on eBay!



They sure are characters.   Potential buyer (#2) is a not as describe waiting to happen.  Buyers wanting perfection need to shop in the store so they can examine it for themselves.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Hmm, interesting.
As a buyer only ( I don't sell)- I tend to send a question to a buyer if it is over a certain$$ or feedback tends to have a shipping flaw on buyer, or it is a in somewhat used shape that questions that I know has flaws because I know the item. This will not be a slap at buyer, but a chance to save buyer from misunderstanding (it's right there to prove I knew about it and still bid) and I can give a feedback on how well I got communication ( something many buyers have a weakness in feedback and need help in) if I get a speedy and respectful answer, I will feel like bidding more. No answer or a answer many days latter or snippy, tells me all I need to know about not bidding. I will never bid on that sellers things no matter what. Oddly enough, I have even made friends with buyers and have found some great sellers with love of things I love I put on my watch list. So, buyers, it may be a respectful "test" question, the buyer may even know the answer, but is testing you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> As a seller, I'm growing so tired of this:
> 
> "Would you accept XX? I just saw a similar one sell for this price and didn't have a chance to bid on it."





Catbird9 said:


> How about: "I saw one [in a thrift store, at a yard sale, on Craigslist] for $xx.xx but someone bought it before me. Could you match that price?"
> 
> Geez. What planet are these people from?


Or "I saw this at (whatever store or outlet) several years ago for $xx.xx. It's not available any more but since you obviously didn't pay full price, I'll pay $x markup but no more." 

Yeah, right!


----------



## Sarah03

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> As a buyer only ( I don't sell)- I tend to send a question to a buyer if it is over a certain$$ or feedback tends to have a shipping flaw on buyer, or it is a in somewhat used shape that questions that I know has flaws because I know the item. This will not be a slap at buyer, but a chance to save buyer from misunderstanding (it's right there to prove I knew about it and still bid) and I can give a feedback on how well I got communication ( something many buyers have a weakness in feedback and need help in) if I get a speedy and respectful answer, I will feel like bidding more. No answer or a answer many days latter or snippy, tells me all I need to know about not bidding. I will never bid on that sellers things no matter what. Oddly enough, I have even made friends with buyers and have found some great sellers with love of things I love I put on my watch list. So, buyers, it may be a respectful "test" question, the buyer may even know the answer, but is testing you.




I have no issues answering questions, but when the potential buyer badgers me with the same question after I have provided a thorough answer I become frustrated. I actually prefer that my potential buyers contact me before purchasing or negotiating. It lets me know that they are serious about buying from me.


----------



## Sarah03

SweetDaisy05 said:


> They sure are characters.   Potential buyer (#2) is a not as describe waiting to happen.  Buyers wanting perfection need to shop in the store so they can examine it for themselves.




My thoughts exactly! I was not willing to deal with a SNAD for a $50 item that is in beautiful condition.


----------



## skislope15

Sarah03 said:


> I've had some interesting characters lately.
> 
> 1. Buyer purchases an inexpensive item from me (BIN/immediate payment required), then immediately sends me a message stating "I need this by Friday, ship it tonight." The day of purchase was a holiday & the PO is closed (I was also at work- yes people who sell on eBay do have careers! Lol). I message back with those facts & I also state I will ship the following day but cannot guarantee that the PO will get it there on time. Buyer says I should send it express, even though she paid for priority & she says I should download some app and she will send me the difference after the item is received. Um, no- express shipping costs more than the item you purchased. So I ship it 2-day priority and surprise, there was a snowstorm. The item arrived Saturday. I haven't heard a word, so I guess that's good.
> 
> 2. Potential buyer sends a message asking about any wear on an item. I politely respond that there is no wear & it is in "like new" condition. Potential buyer messages back, "What about the hardware? Are there any smells? Are there any stains?" Sigh. I blocked them bc their toolhaus history revealed they are a PITA.
> 
> 3. $100 offer on a $300 listing. Nice try. I receive a lot of bad offers, but I'd rather list a high BIN so I can weed out problematic buyers.
> 
> There's never a dull moment on eBay!




Your buyer #1 sound exactly like my POS buyer that sent me the mail it out tonight message at 7:30 at night too! I just wanted to write her: Don't worry I just put my 3 day handling time there for other buyers not special ones like you. Was your buyer in TX?


----------



## Nikki_

Inquired about a bag from a smaller seller that's been listed many times. Received a response to my inquiry and noticed they bumped the price up a few hundred dollars.

Moving on.


----------



## shauna192

Biggest pet peeve is buyers not reading the description correctly!!


----------



## Sami Handbags

Sellers that end the auction early, even with bids, within the last 5 or 10 mins because they don't think the item will sell for as much as they want. So frustrating to watch an item for days waiting until the last 5 mins to bid and it suddenly ends! This has happened to me several times and when I've enquired as to why auction ended early it's usually ' oh I accidentally hit the wrong thing, you can buy it off ebay for $$$ dollars '. Why not just set your starting point at an amount you'd be happy to get and behave like an honest person!!! So annoyed this just happened to me again on an lv I would have paid a lot for of the auction had run its proper course... Thanks for listening, rant over!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> Inquired about a bag from a smaller seller that's been listed many times. Received a response to my inquiry and noticed they bumped the price up a few hundred dollars.
> 
> Moving on.



That sucks!  Speaking for myself, the bag I'm selling I have changed the price more than once. The market is always changing.  I'm trying to pick a price that's fair to me and the buyers. Pricing is kind of strategic.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

I hate when buyers want me to have something to them by a certain date even though they didn't pay for guaranteed service. Then when I accommodate them they aren't around to sign for the package!


----------



## Nikki_

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That sucks!  Speaking for myself, the bag I'm selling I have changed the price more than once. The market is always changing.  I'm trying to pick a price that's fair to me and the buyers. Pricing is kind of strategic.



I understand your pricing strategy and wanting to get a fair price. I price my items with the same mindset. However; the bag that I inquired about isn't that popular, has been re-listed a multitude of times and has never had a watcher. I just can't understand this mindset....the seller finally gets some interest in the bag and jacks the price up.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> I understand your pricing strategy and wanting to get a fair price. I price my items with the same mindset. However; the bag that I inquired about isn't that popular, has been re-listed a multitude of times and has never had a watcher. I just can't understand this mindset....the seller finally gets some interest in the bag and jacks the price up.



Oh, he is crazy!  I was not thinking about the weirdos!   I understand.


----------



## Nikki_

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Oh, he is crazy!  I was not thinking about the weirdos!   I understand.



Your comment made me . EBay seems to have it's share of weirdos, that's for sure!

I'm sure after a week or two, I'll get a message asking if I'm still interested. LOL


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> Your comment made me . EBay seems to have it's scare of weirdos, that's for sure!
> 
> I'm sure after a week or two, I'll get a message asking if I'm still interested. LOL



Thanks!  I have to laugh about those things also.  Selling and buying can be so comical.  We all think differently, but the crazy and wishful thinkers really make me laugh.  If he comes back, then you will get another laugh.


----------



## megt10

My pet peeve is sellers that don't respond to Best Offers. It isn't like a lowball situation. The item is listed at 1,500.00. I offer 1,430.00 shipping is 20.00 so 1,450.00 and don't even get the courtesy of a decline or counter offer. I just have to wait until the offer expires. It is an item I really want but the seller has put me off buying from her.


----------



## PikaboICU

megt10 said:


> My pet peeve is sellers that don't respond to Best Offers. It isn't like a lowball situation. The item is listed at 1,500.00. I offer 1,430.00 shipping is 20.00 so 1,450.00 and don't even get the courtesy of a decline or counter offer. I just have to wait until the offer expires. It is an item I really want but the seller has put me off buying from her.



Hi Meg, 

How long ago was it that you made the offer?
Not trying to make excuses but some sellers don't check in on the weekend or if they aren't in the US that could be an issue too.

Sorry they're not being considerate.. I once made an offer on a bag and it was accepted but 45 of the 48 hours had passed & I had basically lost hope.
Your offer is more than reasonable & I would think most seller would accept it and quickly- I know I would.


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> Hi Meg,
> 
> How long ago was it that you made the offer?
> Not trying to make excuses but some sellers don't check in on the weekend or if they aren't in the US that could be an issue too.
> 
> Sorry they're not being considerate.. I once made an offer on a bag and it was accepted but 45 of the 48 hours had passed & I had basically lost hope.
> Your offer is more than reasonable & I would think most seller would accept it and quickly- I know I would.



I made the offer during the week. It expired yesterday and she is in the US. This was my 3rd offer to the seller with no response. So that isn't a factor. The item has been listed for awhile now too. As someone who used to sell I always responded to best offers even if it was to just decline a super low offer. So now it's not about the money. If I wanted I could pay 50.00 more and buy it but I don't want to buy from this type of seller. I might add that the item is used and priced at more than she paid for it.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> I understand your pricing strategy and wanting to get a fair price. I price my items with the same mindset. However; the bag that I inquired about isn't that popular, has been re-listed a multitude of times and has never had a watcher. I just can't understand this mindset....the seller finally gets some interest in the bag and jacks the price up.


If someone asked about one of my items that had be relisted multiple times, I'd be inclined to lower the price if someone showed interest.


----------



## PikaboICU

megt10 said:


> I made the offer during the week. It expired yesterday and she is in the US. This was my 3rd offer to the seller with no response. So that isn't a factor. The item has been listed for awhile now too. As someone who used to sell I always responded to best offers even if it was to just decline a super low offer. So now it's not about the money. If I wanted I could pay 50.00 more and buy it but I don't want to buy from this type of seller. I might add that the item is used and priced at more than she paid for it.




Oh wow! Thanks for clarifying.. 
I wouldn't want to give that seller my money either.. 

I hope you find another one.. Her loss that's for sure.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> If someone asked about one of my items that had be relisted multiple times, I'd be inclined to lower the price if someone showed interest.



Same here. 

Did they think I wouldn't notice that they jacked up the price, or what? 

Behavior like that only makes me want to move on and find it elsewhere.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

megt10 said:


> My pet peeve is sellers that don't respond to Best Offers. It isn't like a lowball situation. The item is listed at 1,500.00. I offer 1,430.00 shipping is 20.00 so 1,450.00 and don't even get the courtesy of a decline or counter offer. I just have to wait until the offer expires. It is an item I really want but the seller has put me off buying from her.



I like your type of best offer.  That's a dream for me.  Maybe it is an all or nothing for her.  When I get best offers, I usually hold my breath to prepare myself for at least one hundred dollars off discount. My prices are reasonable.


----------



## megt10

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I like your type of best offer.  That's a dream for me.  Maybe it is an all or nothing for her.  When I get best offers, I usually hold my breath to prepare myself for at least one hundred dollars off discount. My prices are reasonable.



Then if she wants all or nothing just list it as a BIN. Why does a seller have a BO if they want the price they listed it for. If you want a certain price why not send a counter? It doesn't make sense to me.oh well. Saved me a bunch of money.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

megt10 said:


> Then if she wants all or nothing just list it as a BIN. Why does a seller have a BO if they want the price they listed it for. If you want a certain price why not send a counter? It doesn't make sense to me.oh well. Saved me a bunch of money.


Your are right!  I am going to give the seller the benefit of the doubt.  Maybe she wants most of her asking price.


----------



## megt10

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your are right!  I am going to give the seller the benefit of the doubt.  Maybe she wants most of her asking price.



Then send a counter offer. Seems logical. When I was still selling I always responded to a decent offer. If I had a price I would not take less than I would respond with a note saying this is what my bottom line is and give them a counter offer.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

megt10 said:


> Then send a counter offer. Seems logical. When I was still selling I always responded to a decent offer. If I had a price I would not take less than I would respond with a note saying this is what my bottom line is and give them a counter offer.



I agree your approach is the best way to sell a bag.


----------



## Catbird9

megt10 said:


> Then if she wants all or nothing just list it as a BIN. Why does a seller have a BO if they want the price they listed it for. If you want a certain price why not send a counter? It doesn't make sense to me.oh well. Saved me a bunch of money.



Since Best Offer is turned on by default, many sellers don't even realize they have it enabled.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

megt10 said:


> Then if she wants all or nothing just list it as a BIN. Why does a seller have a BO if they want the price they listed it for. If you want a certain price why not send a counter? It doesn't make sense to me.oh well. Saved me a bunch of money.



how is the feedback you give to other sellers? before i even look at a best offer from a buyer i check what feedback they typically leave for sellers. if they look like a problem buyer/complainer, i ignore them and block them, even if it's a strong offer. sometimes it's not a money thing, because people make good offers. it can be for other reasons you don't get a response. also if someone offers more than twice, i get annoyed by them, personally.


----------



## megt10

ccbaggirl89 said:


> how is the feedback you give to other sellers? before i even look at a best offer from a buyer i check what feedback they typically leave for sellers. if they look like a problem buyer/complainer, i ignore them and block them, even if it's a strong offer. sometimes it's not a money thing, because people make good offers. it can be for other reasons you don't get a response. also if someone offers more than twice, i get annoyed by them, personally.



Well in over 1000 purchases I have left 1 negative. With that one I tried to resolve the problem with the seller. 
When I was a seller I too looked at feedback but don't think my one negative should count against me. I would have looked at the amount of positive feedback left and been fine selling to me.


----------



## megt10

Catbird9 said:


> Since Best Offer is turned on by default, many sellers don't even realize they have it enabled.



She knew it was on. She sent me a note with the first offer saying she was thinking about it. Then nothing she let it expire. I came up 2 more times and never heard anything. I never bothered her by sending her a note. I certainly behaved in a way that I prefer from the people who bought from me.


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> She knew it was on. She sent me a note with the first offer saying she was thinking about it. Then nothing she let it expire. I came up 2 more times and never heard anything. I never bothered her by sending her a note. I certainly behaved in a way that I prefer from the people who bought from me.



Take your business elsewhere. If she can't answer your questions/offers than she doesn't deserve your business.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

megt10 said:


> Well in over 1000 purchases I have left 1 negative. With that one I tried to resolve the problem with the seller.
> When I was a seller I too looked at feedback but don't think my one negative should count against me. I would have looked at the amount of positive feedback left and been fine selling to me.



positive feedback for buyers is useless these days since sellers cannot leave negatives for a buyer.


----------



## megt10

ccbaggirl89 said:


> positive feedback for buyers is useless these days since sellers cannot leave negatives for a buyer.



Agreed. I was saying I have left 1000 positive feedback for sellers and 1 negative. I never spent much time looking at what sellers left for a buyer. I only looked to see what kind of feedback the buyer left for sellers. If any.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Take your business elsewhere. If she can't answer your questions/offers than she doesn't deserve your business.



Done. Used the money towards a much larger purchase .


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> Done. Used the money towards a much larger purchase .



Good for you. 

Now should the previous seller try to initiate a conversation about the item you were interested in, ignore her.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Now should the previous seller try to initiate a conversation about the item you were interested in, ignore her.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander.



I still believe in being nice and polite but I don't think I have to worry about it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> My pet peeve is sellers that don't respond to Best Offers. It isn't like a lowball situation. The item is listed at 1,500.00. I offer 1,430.00 shipping is 20.00 so 1,450.00 and don't even get the courtesy of a decline or counter offer. I just have to wait until the offer expires. It is an item I really want but the seller has put me off buying from her.



*megt*, I would be honoured to have you as my buyer with such decent offer! The seller doesn't deserve your business! I wish I had offers like yours on my items but most of them want half off RRP for rare brand new items!


----------



## megt10

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *megt*, I would be honoured to have you as my buyer with such decent offer! The seller doesn't deserve your business! I wish I had offers like yours on my items but most of them want half off RRP for rare brand new items!



Thank you so much. I noticed that the seller of the item has now raised the price another 250.00.


----------



## anthrosphere

On Etsy: when sellers ignore your emails. Must be so hard for them to answer a simple question. How difficult is it for them to answer questions like "does this bag have a lining?" OR "do you make Samsung phone cases?" It must be soooo hard that they can't spare a minute of their time to answer me! Lazy idiots. You just lost a sale!

Really a damn shame, because that fringe crossbody bag looked really cute, too. Oh well, you just save me some money!


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I noticed that the seller of the item has now raised the price another 250.00.



LOL! Some people!


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I noticed that the seller of the item has now raised the price another 250.00.


I just accepted an offer for a 30% discount. I must be crazy. I didn't want to risk losing the sale by countering.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I noticed that the seller of the item has now raised the price another 250.00.





whateve said:


> I just accepted an offer for a 30% discount. I must be crazy. I didn't want to risk losing the sale by countering.



maybe *megt*'s seller is trying to find ways of not selling their precious!


----------



## lauren85

megt10 said:


> My pet peeve is sellers that don't respond to Best Offers. It isn't like a lowball situation. The item is listed at 1,500.00. I offer 1,430.00 shipping is 20.00 so 1,450.00 and don't even get the courtesy of a decline or counter offer. I just have to wait until the offer expires. It is an item I really want but the seller has put me off buying from her.


That is a great offer! I would have taken it in a heartbeat if it was my listing!


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I just accepted an offer for a 30% discount. I must be crazy. I didn't want to risk losing the sale by countering.


I agree. I usually didn't counter if it was an item I really wanted to sell and the item had been sitting there. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> maybe *megt*'s seller is trying to find ways of not selling their precious!


Well, I think it will sell but not quickly especially with the fact that it is now several hundred dollars over what she paid for it and it is used. It's been there, at least, a month already. She does have 15 watchers which probably is why she kept waiting and then raised the price.


lauren85 said:


> That is a great offer! I would have taken it in a heartbeat if it was my listing!


I thought it was a reasonable offer too. Anyway, I am over it I bought something much better.


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I made the offer during the week. It expired yesterday and she is in the US. This was my 3rd offer to the seller with no response. So that isn't a factor. The item has been listed for awhile now too. As someone who used to sell I always responded to best offers even if it was to just decline a super low offer. So now it's not about the money. If I wanted I could pay 50.00 more and buy it but I don't want to buy from this type of seller. I might add that the item is used and priced at more than she paid for it.




Meg, while I don't know who the seller is, that sounds like A LOT of H sellers and their overpriced shawls and SLGs, calling everything RARE....ugh...listing their cashmere shawls at $1500 (that's $400 over retail) for - literally! - YEARS. No one is buying a leather Jige for $5000+ lady, no matter what color it is!!! But dare to make an offer at a reasonable price (still over retail!) and it's crickets.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> I agree. I usually didn't counter if it was an item I really wanted to sell and the item had been sitting there.
> 
> Well, I think it will sell but not quickly especially with the fact that it is now several hundred dollars over what she paid for it and it is used. It's been there, at least, a month already. She does have 15 watchers which probably is why she kept waiting and then raised the price.
> 
> I thought it was a reasonable offer too. Anyway, I am over it I bought something much better.



I have a principle: nothing is HG to me. There is always something newer and prettier for me to buy. So there. I will not be chasing that one item by paying premium for it.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Meg, while I don't know who the seller is, that sounds like A LOT of H sellers and their overpriced shawls and SLGs, calling everything RARE....ugh...listing their cashmere shawls at $1500 (that's $400 over retail) for - literally! - YEARS. No one is buying a leather Jige for $5000+ lady, no matter what color it is!!! But dare to make an offer at a reasonable price (still over retail!) and it's crickets.


You nailed it. It is now 1,750.00. Will settle for the scarf for a tad under retail and brand new.


xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a principle: nothing is HG to me. *There is always something newer and prettier for me to buy.* So there. I will not be chasing that one item by paying premium for it.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## whateve

BBC said:


> Meg, while I don't know who the seller is, that sounds like A LOT of H sellers and their overpriced shawls and SLGs, calling everything RARE....ugh...listing their cashmere shawls at $1500 (that's $400 over retail) for - literally! - YEARS. No one is buying a leather Jige for $5000+ lady, no matter what color it is!!! But dare to make an offer at a reasonable price (still over retail!) and it's crickets.


Not just Hermes. There is a Coach seller I'm in awe of. She has some rare things but her prices on everything are sky high. I'm amazed at how many she manages to sell. I'm too impatient to wait years for something to sell.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I just accepted an offer for a 30% discount. I must be crazy. I didn't want to risk losing the sale by countering.



I usually end up doing this as well. It's better to have some money than none! I feel bags aren't reselling like they used to....


----------



## mar4712

Storm702 said:


> I usually end up doing this as well. It's better to have some money than none! I feel bags aren't reselling like they used to....



Agreed! I've been an eBay seller since 2010, the vast majority of my sales used to be resale handbags....they simply take much longer to sell nowadays.


----------



## StopHammertime

I accepted a best offer of literally HALF the selling price. 3 days later... Still has not paid, crickets when I ask if she is still interested, won't answer cancellation request. Might as well see if Fashionphile will take it at this point.


----------



## Storm702

StopHammertime said:


> I accepted a best offer of literally HALF the selling price. 3 days later... Still has not paid, crickets when I ask if she is still interested, won't answer cancellation request. Might as well see if Fashionphile will take it at this point.



Ugh, they need to start holding these buyers accountable for doing that. They know full well that BO items are BIN. It's such a waste of time for sellers, and they may miss out on a buyer who would actually pay while their transaction is in limbo.


----------



## Catbird9

Storm702 said:


> Ugh, they need to start holding these buyers accountable for doing that. They know full well that BO items are BIN. It's such a waste of time for sellers, and they may miss out on a buyer who would actually pay while their transaction is in limbo.



*eBay* needs to add a Best Offer payment option to "Require immediate payment when Best Offer is accepted."

How hard could that be???


----------



## skislope15

My new pp... Hi will you accept (ridiculous low ball offer) I'll pay right away.... I would hope if you got a $1000 purse for $200 you might have the courtesy to pay right away lol.... Blocked


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> *eBay* needs to add a Best Offer payment option to "Require immediate payment when Best Offer is accepted."
> 
> How hard could that be???


They can't because the seller might accept the offer when the buyer is not on ebay or near a computer. The seller has 48 hours to consider an offer. What they could do is make it so the item remains for sale until the buyer pays, or mark it as sold for 2 days to give the buyer time to pay and then put it back up if she doesn't.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> They can't because the seller might accept the offer when the buyer is not on ebay or near a computer. The seller has 48 hours to consider an offer. What they could do is make it so the item remains for sale until the buyer pays, or mark it as sold for 2 days to give the buyer time to pay and then put it back up if she doesn't.



Agreed. It's a little bit tricky with BO, there were times when I was anxious waiting for buyer to pay hoping I didn't have to relist it.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agreed. It's a little bit tricky with BO, there were times when I was anxious waiting for buyer to pay hoping I didn't have to relist it.


Lately I've been lucky. My buyers have paid. I have hardly anything listed at BO but I've sold many items when I've sent the buyer an offer.


----------



## rdgldy

Catbird9 said:


> *eBay* needs to add a Best Offer payment option to "Require immediate payment when Best Offer is accepted."
> 
> How hard could that be???




If it makes sense, why would they possibly do that?  Ebay is anti-sellers, period.


----------



## Storm702

Catbird9 said:


> *eBay* needs to add a Best Offer payment option to "Require immediate payment when Best Offer is accepted."
> 
> How hard could that be???



Yes! Let's start a petition!


----------



## mashenka4@gmail

Their customer service is horrific!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki_

mashenka4@gmail said:


> Their customer service is horrific!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think you're being a bit generous.


----------



## lulilu

megt10 said:


> Then if she wants all or nothing just list it as a BIN. Why does a seller have a BO if they want the price they listed it for. If you want a certain price why not send a counter? It doesn't make sense to me.oh well. Saved me a bunch of money.



Had this happen to me too recently. Seller completely ignored offers.  Why have a BO if you are not willing to have a discussion?


----------



## whateve

Trying to use the multi listing tool to relist some items. I still have free listings left but it tries to charge me as if I don't.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> Had this happen to me too recently. Seller completely ignored offers.  Why have a BO if you are not willing to have a discussion?



It is frustrating, especially when you don't know if they are going to accept and therefore keeps you from looking at other things.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> I think you're being a bit generous.



 agree. Another reason I just can't do it anymore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Trying to use the multi listing tool to relist some items. I still have free listings left but it tries to charge me as if I don't.



I had this happened to me. I believe it's a glitch in eBay. Try clearing your browser history or using a different browsers to bulk list. It may resolve it.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had this happened to me. I believe it's a glitch in eBay. Try clearing your browser history or using a different browsers to bulk list. It may resolve it.


I tried different numbers of items and it worked. For the last two, I had to list each separately.


----------



## Stansy

I bought a bag, material: leather, the pictures didn't suggest otherwise. Now I receive the bag: the side panels are made of fabric.
I contacted the seller, her answer: it is my fault, because prior to buying I didn't ask if the material is leather or not. What??


----------



## Nikki_

Stansy said:


> I bought a bag, material: leather, the pictures didn't suggest otherwise. Now I receive the bag: the side panels are made of fabric.
> I contacted the seller, her answer: it is my fault, because prior to buying I didn't ask if the material is leather or not. What??



If your seller made no mention of the bag being partially made of fabric (and you're not happy with it) tell her that you'd like to return it.


----------



## Stansy

Nikki_ said:


> If your seller made no mention of the bag being partially made of fabric (and you're not happy with it) tell her that you'd like to return it.



Thank you for backing me. My friend said I was overreacting... I will wait for the seller to come back to me with a solution.

If she is not forthcoming - is it better to file a claim via ebay or paypal nowadays?


----------



## Nikki_

Stansy said:


> Thank you for backing me. My friend said I was overreacting... I will wait for the seller to come back to me with a solution.
> 
> If she is not forthcoming - is it better to file a claim via ebay or paypal nowadays?



I believe with a SNAD, you're better off going through eBay whereas an INR would be Paypal. 

Someone feel free to jump in if I'm incorrect.


----------



## whateve

Stansy said:


> Thank you for backing me. My friend said I was overreacting... I will wait for the seller to come back to me with a solution.
> 
> If she is not forthcoming - is it better to file a claim via ebay or paypal nowadays?





Nikki_ said:


> I believe with a SNAD, you're better off going through eBay whereas an INR would be Paypal.
> 
> Someone feel free to jump in if I'm incorrect.


Apparently there is no such thing as SNAD on ebay anymore. There is just a return request. You can mention it wasn't as described. The seller has a certain amount of time to offer a solution, then you can escalate. Since it sounds like the bag is partially made of leather, you might not win, and if you lose, you might lose your ability to return at all, even if you are willing to pay shipping both ways.

I have no experience with filing a claim with Paypal so I don't know if that would be better.


----------



## Stansy

whateve said:


> Apparently there is no such thing as SNAD on ebay anymore. There is just a return request. You can mention it wasn't as described. The seller has a certain amount of time to offer a solution, then you can escalate. Since it sounds like the bag is partially made of leather, you might not win, and if you lose, you might lose your ability to return at all, even if you are willing to pay shipping both ways.
> 
> I have no experience with filing a claim with Paypal so I don't know if that would be better.


Thank you both - I will have to wait for her reply...


----------



## kateincali

March has been slow so far, so I got excited for a moment when the offer notification popped up. Until I read it.

I can *sort of* understand low offers from new buyers, but if you have over 4K FB, don't you know better than to offer $50 on a $500 OBO listing?

Sigh.


----------



## arnoldscigar

buying an item on buy it now which had just been listed, paid for and to have it cancelled because it was out of stock- this all happened in less than 3 minutes. really? it just float away and explode 3 minutes after you listed it? GAH. this resulted in the 1st negative i've ever left for a seller which i actually feel a bit bad about now....but its just ridiculous.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Ungrateful buyer is my pet peeve for today.  Sold a like new bag with a steal price packaged beautifully.  The buyer complains, not my fault if true, about something I have no control over. She said she loves it, but no positive feedback is given. I don't know.  I hope the buyer is good.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so an experienced ebay user with 1000+ positive feedback contacts me this morning and would like to offer 1100 for a chanel bag priced at 3200. the bag is 5500 right now in boutiques. the bag doesn't have a best offer button, she just shot off an email offer. seriously?! i don't even have the guts to offer someone that low for an item. why why why do people make these offers? i can only assume she knows nothing about luxury handbag prices. automatically deleted the email and blocked her, but why even waste my time or hers with the email. ugh... total pet peeve..offering lowball when there is no offer button.


----------



## arnoldscigar

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so an experienced ebay user with 1000+ positive feedback contacts me this morning and would like to offer 1100 for a chanel bag priced at 3200. the bag is 5500 right now in boutiques. the bag doesn't have a best offer button, she just shot off an email offer. seriously?! i don't even have the guts to offer someone that low for an item. why why why do people make these offers? i can only assume she knows nothing about luxury handbag prices. automatically deleted the email and blocked her, but why even waste my time or hers with the email. ugh... total pet peeve..offering lowball when there is no offer button.


god yes so annoying... i once got offered £10 which was to INCLUDE postage for a mulberry holdall-eh??? i always do the same as you- block block block 

i would imagine its a reseller- i've seen loads of cases of them snapping bags up and then relisting it at a vastly inflated price. which of course they can do, but just annoying when you're constantly missing out.....


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so an experienced ebay user with 1000+ positive feedback contacts me this morning and would like to offer 1100 for a chanel bag priced at 3200. the bag is 5500 right now in boutiques. the bag doesn't have a best offer button, she just shot off an email offer. seriously?! i don't even have the guts to offer someone that low for an item. why why why do people make these offers? i can only assume she knows nothing about luxury handbag prices. automatically deleted the email and blocked her, but why even waste my time or hers with the email. ugh... total pet peeve..offering lowball when there is no offer button.



It's crazy.  I have read a buyer say that EBay prices are alway negotiable.  Those buyers want to see how low they can get the purse, can't afford it, or not serious.


----------



## skislope15

Got my first neutral ever after 1000's of sales.... Zero contact from the buyer at all before hand. If your not happy wouldn't you contact a seller and let them know!???


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I gave EBay a try and met my worst buyer, never again.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was selling a vintage fragrance.   It is desirable and I knew it would sell (it did).

I get a question, "how much for the cap."   No Hi, no please, no thank you, no nothing.  

I assume this person was selling a capless tester and wanted MY CAP, leaving me with the fragrance and no cap.  I didn't answer and blocked.


----------



## whateve

beekmanhill said:


> I was selling a vintage fragrance.   It is desirable and I knew it would sell (it did).
> 
> I get a question, "how much for the cap."   No Hi, no please, no thank you, no nothing.
> 
> I assume this person was selling a capless tester and wanted MY CAP, leaving me with the fragrance and no cap.  I didn't answer and blocked.


wow. Amazed what people will do.


----------



## Nikki_

Why do some sellers list items as "new" when they clearly aren't?

For example:

Title states _"New"_

Item Condition states _"New with Tags"_
Underneath this it states:_ Owned for two months- light usage___

In the text:_ "Like New"_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...992405?hash=item25b7f3b655:g:GLAAAOSwu1VW3XH-

"Light usage" does NOT mean "New" to me.


----------



## Catbird9

Nikki_ said:


> Why do some sellers list items as "new" when they clearly aren't?
> 
> For example:
> 
> Title states _"New"_
> 
> Item Condition states _"New with Tags"_
> Underneath this it states:_ Owned for two months- light usage___
> 
> In the text:_ "Like New"_
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...992405?hash=item25b7f3b655:g:GLAAAOSwu1VW3XH-
> 
> "Light usage" does NOT mean "New" to me.



Very misleading. The precious bag is USED! The definition of NEW is UNUSED.


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> Very misleading. The precious bag is USED! The definition of NEW is UNUSED.



Exactly!


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Why do some sellers list items as "new" when they clearly aren't?
> 
> For example:
> 
> Title states _"New"_
> 
> Item Condition states _"New with Tags"_
> Underneath this it states:_ Owned for two months- light usage___
> 
> In the text:_ "Like New"_
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...992405?hash=item25b7f3b655:g:GLAAAOSwu1VW3XH-
> 
> "Light usage" does NOT mean "New" to me.



One of the reasons I stay away from most new sellers. I can even see white marks on the bag.


----------



## MissMarion

arnoldscigar said:


> buying an item on buy it now which had just been listed, paid for and to have it cancelled because it was out of stock- this all happened in less than 3 minutes. really? it just float away and explode 3 minutes after you listed it? GAH. this resulted in the 1st negative i've ever left for a seller which i actually feel a bit bad about now....but its just ridiculous.




LOL. I'm sorry this happened but your "float away and explode" question is my quote of the day!


----------



## arnoldscigar

MissMarion said:


> LOL. I'm sorry this happened but your "float away and explode" question is my quote of the day!


haha at the height of my rage i was having visions of it floating up to the sky to be sucked into the engines of a passing aeroplane


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I want to share my pet peeve that is buyers that lie for a return. EBay gave me a promotion for first time sellers on EBay.  It was too good to not give EBay a try. The purse I sold is in immaculate condition like brand new.  I had EBay customer service helped me use the promotion code. The agent told me it should sell quickly because she would buy it if she had the money.  She loved the pictures, and she told me the purse was beautiful. I told her thank you. I was so excited to sell my handbag on EBay, especially with the promotion. I got a buyer I thought really wanted the bag, and I gave her a great deal using Best Offer (thanks to the promotion).  She even thanked me through PayPal.  I was so excited but nervous with all the EBay horror stories I have read.  Through personal messages she told me she loved the purse and it's perfect, but it smelled musky. The lady told me she put my expensive bag outside to air. I was horrified. She also told me that she would keep me updated if she wanted to keep the bag.  I was like what. I had many thoughts go through my head. How long are you going to keep my bag at your house before you decide to give it back?  Will the bag get damaged at your house while you decide? My bag does not stink. It smells like a new leather bag.  I never thought this bag would give me problems with selling because it looked brand new all around.  The bag's condition was better than some sold in the store. I told the buyer I will give her a refund just please ship the bag back in the same condition.  About five hours later, she opens a case as not as described for smell and made accusations that were not true. The accusation was something I could not prove on a pristine bag.  I told EBay the buyer's problem was buyer's remorse.  That got her mad at me, and she said some rude and arrogant comments towards me. I had to tell the buyer to be nice like I was to her.  I just got my bag back, and it smells like leather.  I am happy my bag came back in the same condition.  The buyer called me a nightmare, but she was the nightmare.  She was a high strung buyer that tried to bully me through every step of the returning process. I was working with the buyer that was not needed. Now, I am afraid to sell on Ebay, and I lost my money on back and forth shipping. I gave the buyer great customer service. I was just unlucky with that sell that seemed so promising.  I think the buyer was trying to make up her mind if she wanted the bag or not, bummer for me.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I want to share my pet peeve that is buyers that lie for a return. EBay gave me a promotion for first time sellers on EBay.  It was too good to not give EBay a try. The purse I sold is in immaculate condition like brand new.  I had EBay customer service helped me use the promotion code. The agent told me it should sell quickly because she would buy it if she had the money.  She loved the pictures, and she told me the purse was beautiful. I told her thank you. I was so excited to sell my handbag on EBay, especially with the promotion. I got a buyer I thought really wanted the bag, and I gave her a great deal using Best Offer (thanks to the promotion).  She even thanked me through PayPal.  I was so excited but nervous with all the EBay horror stories I have read.  Through personal messages she told me she loved the purse and it's perfect, but it smelled musky. The lady told me she put my expensive bag outside to air. I was horrified. She also told me that she would keep me updated if she wanted to keep the bag.  I was like what. I had many thoughts go through my head. How long are you going to keep my bag at your house before you decide to give it back?  Will the bag get damaged at your house while you decide? My bag does not stink. It smells like a new leather bag.  I never thought this bag would give me problems with selling because it looked brand new all around.  The bag's condition was better than some sold in the store. I told the buyer I will give her a refund just please ship the bag back in the same condition.  About five hours later, she opens a case as not as described for smell and made accusations that were not true. The accusation was something I could not prove on a pristine bag.  I told EBay the buyer's problem was buyer's remorse.  That got her mad at me, and she said some rude and arrogant comments towards me. I had to tell the buyer to be nice like I was to her.  I just got my bag back, and it smells like leather.  I am happy my bag came back in the same condition.  The buyer called me a nightmare, but she was the nightmare.  She was a high strung buyer that tried to bully me through every step of the returning process. I was working with the buyer that was not needed. Now, I am afraid to sell on Ebay, and I lost my money on back and forth shipping. I gave the buyer great customer service. I was just unlucky with that sell that seemed so promising.  I think the buyer was trying to make up her mind if she wanted the bag or not, bummer for me.


I have just read there are buyers that don't like the smell of new leather goods.  Hmm, it makes me wonder. I love the smell of leather.

http://www.leather-sofa.org/getting-rid-of-that-new-leather-sofa-smell/


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I want to share my pet peeve that is buyers that lie for a return. EBay gave me a promotion for first time sellers on EBay.  It was too good to not give EBay a try. The purse I sold is in immaculate condition like brand new.  I had EBay customer service helped me use the promotion code. The agent told me it should sell quickly because she would buy it if she had the money.  She loved the pictures, and she told me the purse was beautiful. I told her thank you. I was so excited to sell my handbag on EBay, especially with the promotion. I got a buyer I thought really wanted the bag, and I gave her a great deal using Best Offer (thanks to the promotion).  She even thanked me through PayPal.  I was so excited but nervous with all the EBay horror stories I have read.  Through personal messages she told me she loved the purse and it's perfect, but it smelled musky. The lady told me she put my expensive bag outside to air. I was horrified. She also told me that she would keep me updated if she wanted to keep the bag.  I was like what. I had many thoughts go through my head. How long are you going to keep my bag at your house before you decide to give it back?  Will the bag get damaged at your house while you decide? My bag does not stink. It smells like a new leather bag.  I never thought this bag would give me problems with selling because it looked brand new all around.  The bag's condition was better than some sold in the store. I told the buyer I will give her a refund just please ship the bag back in the same condition.  About five hours later, she opens a case as not as described for smell and made accusations that were not true. The accusation was something I could not prove on a pristine bag.  I told EBay the buyer's problem was buyer's remorse.  That got her mad at me, and she said some rude and arrogant comments towards me. I had to tell the buyer to be nice like I was to her.  I just got my bag back, and it smells like leather.  I am happy my bag came back in the same condition.  The buyer called me a nightmare, but she was the nightmare.  She was a high strung buyer that tried to bully me through every step of the returning process. I was working with the buyer that was not needed. Now, I am afraid to sell on Ebay, and I lost my money on back and forth shipping. I gave the buyer great customer service. I was just unlucky with that sell that seemed so promising.  I think the buyer was trying to make up her mind if she wanted the bag or not, bummer for me.


What a shame that your first selling experience was horrible! Most buyers are more reasonable than that. Did ebay grant her the return or did you accept it? I've heard that odors generally aren't considered a valid reason for SNAD but that might not apply for new items.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> What a shame that your first selling experience was horrible! Most buyers are more reasonable than that. Did ebay grant her the return or did you accept it? I've heard that odors generally aren't considered a valid reason for SNAD but that might not apply for new items.



Thanks!  My purse is pre-owned.  I barely used the bag, so it looks brand new. The more I think about it I am baffled about why the buyer acted in that manner.  I have realized there are so many reasons. The bag is perfect, easily mistaken as new, pre-owned bag.  The case was not escalated.  I offered her to return the bag with free shipping.  She opened a case for not as decribed which was not needed.


----------



## nashpoo

I'm kind of peeved. I bought a hat for $39 four days ago. The seller said she'd try and ship sometime this week. But I'm looking at her eBay and she has the same hat I purchased for $60. I think she's trying to see if she can get more then cancel my order :/ so irritating! These hats have a resale value of 100 and I think she's just realizing that now. Is there anything I can do if she does end up canceling my order? &#128580;


----------



## whateve

nashpoo said:


> I'm kind of peeved. I bought a hat for $39 four days ago. The seller said she'd try and ship sometime this week. But I'm looking at her eBay and she has the same hat I purchased for $60. I think she's trying to see if she can get more then cancel my order :/ so irritating! These hats have a resale value of 100 and I think she's just realizing that now. Is there anything I can do if she does end up canceling my order? &#128580;


Not much. You can refuse to approve the cancellation if she pretends it was by your request and you can leave negative feedback.


----------



## nashpoo

whateve said:


> Not much. You can refuse to approve the cancellation if she pretends it was by your request and you can leave negative feedback.




I hate greedy sellers :/ but alright. Thank you!


----------



## nastasja

I have one of those low ball best offer people bugging me, to significantly lower the price on a high-end bag. I do not even have the B/O button available on my auction...so I politely answered/declined the first time...and didn't answer her the 2nd time. NOW, she's asking if I can drive over an hour away to her city to "work out" a price with her  

Where do these people come from?


----------



## salearea

eBay has gotten better about removing feedback. However, the policy of leaving feedback when "it's the buyer's opinion" is ridiculous. Especially when "their opinion" is a factually incorrect statement.  Received a neg stating that a pair of leather shoes are not leather. Even though I was able to provide the manufacturer's catalog information proving otherwise.  Too bad, it's their opinion. work it out with them.... ridiculous.


----------



## Nikki_

killerlife said:


> I have one of those low ball best offer people bugging me, to significantly lower the price on a high-end bag. I do not even have the B/O button available on my auction...so I politely answered/declined the first time...and didn't answer her the 2nd time. NOW, she's asking if I can drive over an hour away to her city to "work out" a price with her
> 
> *Where do these people come from?*



Lord only knows. 

It sort of chaps my a$$ when I list an item and immediately get bombarded with low ball offers when I don't even have a Best Offer option.


----------



## anthrosphere

When ebay holds your funds and refuses to let you use it to pay for shipping (Amazon and Tradesy also holds the funds but at least _they_ let the seller use the money to pay for the expensive shipping). I had to pay $22 to ship a bag at my local post office today (with additional insurance + signature) and it was hard to swallow knowing that I could have gotten a decent discount if I paid for it online. Stupid eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

anthrosphere said:


> When ebay holds your funds and refuses to let you use it to pay for shipping (Amazon and Tradesy also holds the funds but at least _they_ let the seller use the money to pay for the expensive shipping). I had to pay $22 to ship a bag at my local post office today (with additional insurance + signature) and it was hard to swallow knowing that I could have gotten a decent discount if I paid for it online. Stupid eBay.


I'm confused. Why couldn't you have printed the shipping label online, either through Paypal or through USPS?


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> When ebay holds your funds and refuses to let you use it to pay for shipping (Amazon and Tradesy also holds the funds but at least _they_ let the seller use the money to pay for the expensive shipping). I had to pay $22 to ship a bag at my local post office today (with additional insurance + signature) and it was hard to swallow knowing that I could have gotten a decent discount if I paid for it online. Stupid eBay.


Did they stop the option of letting you pay for the postage later? I noticed it doesn't ask me anymore, but I always declined that option since I always had money in my paypal account and my funds weren't being held. They usually only hold funds for new sellers, or sellers new to risky categories.

Couldn't you have used your paypal account with a credit card to fund it? Don't you have to have your bank account associated with your Paypal account in order to sell, at least if you sell more than a few items?


----------



## poopsie

One of my selling IDs has the funds held and I rarely use it, but I always kept a little money in the PP account associated with it just for shipping. Ebay wouldn't release the amount I charged the buyer for shipping so I could use it to ship. I had to pay up front then the shipping money was released to me with the amount of the item. 
There is no difference in price any more with USPS online----it costs the same as using the walk in counter.


----------



## TinksDelite

poopsie said:


> There is no difference in price any more with USPS online----it costs the same as using the walk in counter.


 
However, when purchasing the postage through eBay (online) it in most cases gives a substantial discount.  Case in point, just yesterday something that would have cost me about $30 if purchasing from USPS directly, only cost me $12.xx by purchasing my label through Ebay. 


OP - if you have a checking or CC linked (or even PayPal credit) to your PayPal you could have still purchased the postage this way... you don't have to use the PP balance.


----------



## poopsie

TinksDelite said:


> *However, when purchasing the postage through eBay (online) it in most cases gives a substantial discount.  *Case in point, just yesterday something that would have cost me about $30 if purchasing from USPS directly, only cost me $12.xx by purchasing my label through Ebay.
> 
> 
> OP - if you have a checking or CC linked (or even PayPal credit) to your PayPal you could have still purchased the postage this way... you don't have to use the PP balance.




Yes, I know. I was responding to another poster. Guess I should have quoted them


----------



## ArielNature

Seller has a price, let's say 30 or best offer. I offer 26, pretty reasonable. The counteroffer comes 29.50. 
I don't understand this kind of seller. Counter offer declined and seller blocked.


----------



## BeenBurned

ArielNature said:


> Seller has a price, let's say 30 or best offer. I offer 26, pretty reasonable. The counteroffer comes 29.50.
> I don't understand this kind of seller. Counter offer declined and seller blocked.


I found a seller like that too. In my case, the seller's price was $19, I offered $16.50 and she countered with $18.


----------



## Nikki_

ArielNature said:


> Seller has a price, let's say 30 or best offer. I offer 26, pretty reasonable. The counteroffer comes 29.50.
> I don't understand this kind of seller. Counter offer declined and seller blocked.





BeenBurned said:


> I found a seller like that too. In my case, the seller's price was $19, I offered $16.50 and she countered with $18.



I've had this happen before with a seller, as well. She said she thought she listed the item as a BIN instead of BO. My guess is that many smaller sellers don't realize that you need to uncheck the BO box prior to listing.


----------



## poopsie

Nikki_ said:


> I've had this happen before with a seller, as well. She said she thought she listed the item as a BIN instead of BO. My guess is that many smaller sellers don't realize that you need to uncheck the BO box prior to listing.




I HATE that Ebay made accepting offers the default! Especially on relists  I always miss at least one


----------



## Nikki_

poopsie said:


> I HATE that Ebay made accepting offers the default! Especially on relists  I always miss at least one



You and me both!


----------



## beekmanhill

TinksDelite said:


> However, when purchasing the postage through eBay (online) it in most cases gives a substantial discount.  Case in point, just yesterday something that would have cost me about $30 if purchasing from USPS directly, only cost me $12.xx by purchasing my label through Ebay.
> 
> 
> OP - if you have a checking or CC linked (or even PayPal credit) to your PayPal you could have still purchased the postage this way... you don't have to use the PP balance.



Wow, I've never seen that kind of discount.  On a item that would cost say $12 at the PO, I think I'd pay $11.10 or something if I buy postage through eBay.   I've been noticing lately because my printer is broken and I've been going to the PO kiosk with my packages.  The discount is nice, but isn't at the level you state for me.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TinksDelite

I'm a top rated powerseller so my discount may be more. I do know that the more the postage is the bigger my discount  

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

TinksDelite said:


> I'm a top rated powerseller so my discount may be more. I do know that the more the postage is the bigger my discount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, that must be it.  I'm a very low level seller.


----------



## whateve

I don't know if this happens to anyone else but when I'm editing a listing, sometimes it reverts back to what it was previously. Like today I was copying an old listing to set up a new one. I changed the "new without tags" to "preowned." After I listed it, I saw it had reverted back to "new without tags." My title had changed back too. This isn't just a one time thing. It happens to me a lot. When I try to change the price, it reverts back. Sometimes it takes me 3 or 4 tries to get it to stick.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I don't know if this happens to anyone else but when I'm editing a listing, sometimes it reverts back to what it was previously. Like today I was copying an old listing to set up a new one. I changed the "new without tags" to "preowned." After I listed it, I saw it had reverted back to "new without tags." My title had changed back too. This isn't just a one time thing. It happens to me a lot. When I try to change the price, it reverts back. Sometimes it takes me 3 or 4 tries to get it to stick.



That's happened to me when I try to change the duration of a listing that is in draft or scheduled mode (before going live). It takes a few tries before my change sticks. It definitely slows down the creation of listings...I feel like I have to watch like a hawk to make sure eBay hasn't sabotaged my changes!


----------



## Catbird9

poopsie said:


> I HATE that Ebay made accepting offers the default! Especially on relists  I always miss at least one



+1


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> That's happened to me when I try to change the duration of a listing that is in draft or scheduled mode (before going live). It takes a few tries before my change sticks. It definitely slows down the creation of listings...I feel like I have to watch like a hawk to make sure eBay hasn't sabotaged my changes!


Yes! When renewing a listing and changing it from auction to fixed price, I thought I had changed the duration to 30 days but it changed back to 7. I didn't notice. Boy was I mad when my listing ended before I expected, especially since it was a time when I had to pay for each listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Sellers palagrzing listing.  A seller took a whole sentence from my listing and other important words. I take time to craft my listing.  We are selling the same bag. Girl you have no shame!


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Sellers palagrzing listing.  A seller took a whole sentence from my listing and other important words. I take time to craft my listing.  We are selling the same bag. Girl you have no shame!


This happened to me once. The seller stole my photos. I looked at her listing and thought, "gee, those are nice photos." It wasn't until after she sold hers that I realized they were my photos, and hers sold first. I reported it but because it had already sold, ebay did nothing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> This happened to me once. The seller stole my photos. I looked at her listing and thought, "gee, those are nice photos." It wasn't until after she sold hers that I realized they were my photos, and hers sold first. I reported it but because it had already sold, ebay did nothing.



Wow, that is awful.  We work hard to separate our listings from the rest.  I spend time drafting my message and pictures.  I am sure you do the same.  My father critiques my listings.  The sentence the seller took verbatim my father and I put our heads together to create. It is my hook for my listing (now reselling after a devious buyer).  Now I know it was good.  It was good enough to steal.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> This happened to me once. The seller stole my photos. I looked at her listing and thought, "gee, those are nice photos." It wasn't until after she sold hers that I realized they were my photos, and hers sold first. I reported it but because it had already sold, ebay did nothing.


I've been successful in getting completd/sold listings removed but it sometimes takes more than one report. 



SweetDaisy05 said:


> Wow, that is awful.  We work hard to separate our listings from the rest.  I spend time drafting my message and pictures.  I am sure you do the same.  My father critiques my listings.  The sentence the seller took verbatim my father and I put our heads together to create. It is my hook for my listing (now reselling after a devious buyer).  Now I know it was good.  It was good enough to steal.


Years ago, I was told that it's more difficult to get plagiarized text listings removed unless you have unique terminology and adjectives describing your items. If your description is too generic, ebay doesn't always believe that you didn't copy the manufacturer's description. Those flowery descriptions can prove you've used your own words. 

Sometimes an unintentional misspelled word in your own listing is enough to prove that someone else copied and pasted your text when you show that they have the same error.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> I've been successful in getting completd/sold listings removed but it sometimes takes more than one report.
> 
> 
> Years ago, I was told that it's more difficult to get plagiarized text listings removed unless you have unique terminology and adjectives describing your items. If your description is too generic, ebay doesn't always believe that you didn't copy the manufacturer's description. Those flowery descriptions can prove you've used your own words.
> 
> Sometimes an unintentional misspelled word in your own listing is enough to prove that someone else copied and pasted your text when you show that they have the same error.



Thanks!  The seller removed it.  Customer service straight up lie, y'all.  If they said they made a report, don't believe them.  They are just trying to appease you.  Make your own reports when you want to report something.


----------



## emilu

Feeling annoyed. Listed an item for 60 obo. Received an offer for $40. While a little low I decide it was a reasonable offer so I accept. 

Less than 24 hours later a receive an email I can't understand. Yea for google translate. It's in French and says "the shipping if too expensive". No sorry no request to cancel no request regarding alternative shipping methods (which I wouldn't have agreed to anyhow but at least it would have been something). 

I initiate a cancellation. Send her a note back that I have done so and ask her to accept if she has changed her mind about the purchase. 

Nothing for 2 days so far. I think it reverts in my favor after 7 but in the mean time I can't relist.  Why bid without checking shipping and if you missed it why not ask to cancel and promptly cancel. She probably hadn't bothered to google translate the listing or my note I guess. 

Oh well!


----------



## cdtracing

While I don't sell on Ebay & I do go in spurts with buying, I always maintain contact with the seller of something I have purchased & I always leave feedback...always positive for the most part, I think, due to communication with the seller.  A lot of sellers, lately, do not leave feedback.  I can understand if the buyer is one of those pain in the @ss buyers but I check the listings closely before I bid or purchase to make sure I want to commit & I pay usually within the hour.  I know feedback isn't important to a lot of people but it would be nice to be able to increase my numbers.  I'm about to the point where I'm going to stop leaving feedback.  I don't know if the buyers are thinking I'm going to want to return what I purchased in a few weeks or what.  If I'm not pleased with what I received whether it's the condition or something else, I would contact the seller as soon as I receive & inspect the item.  I have only filled out 2 claims in all the 14 years I have bought on Ebay....one was for an inexpensive item I never received & didn't get a response from the seller when I contacted them.  The other was for a Fendi purse I purchased several years ago & was sent a fake.  I had it authenticated by an outside service but the seller would not respond to my request to return the bag.  Ever since, I have thoroughly checked out the listings of anything I am interested in.  I just think it's a shame that feedback isn't considered relevant any more.


----------



## whateve

cdtracing said:


> While I don't sell on Ebay & I do go in spurts with buying, I always maintain contact with the seller of something I have purchased & I always leave feedback...always positive for the most part, I think, due to communication with the seller.  A lot of sellers, lately, do not leave feedback.  I can understand if the buyer is one of those pain in the @ss buyers but I check the listings closely before I bid or purchase to make sure I want to commit & I pay usually within the hour.  I know feedback isn't important to a lot of people but it would be nice to be able to increase my numbers.  I'm about to the point where I'm going to stop leaving feedback.  I don't know if the buyers are thinking I'm going to want to return what I purchased in a few weeks or what.  If I'm not pleased with what I received whether it's the condition or something else, I would contact the seller as soon as I receive & inspect the item.  I have only filled out 2 claims in all the 14 years I have bought on Ebay....one was for an inexpensive item I never received & didn't get a response from the seller when I contacted them.  The other was for a Fendi purse I purchased several years ago & was sent a fake.  I had it authenticated by an outside service but the seller would not respond to my request to return the bag.  Ever since, I have thoroughly checked out the listings of anything I am interested in.  I just think it's a shame that feedback isn't considered relevant any more.


Sellers don't know that you are one of the good buyers. I always wait a week or two after the item has been delivered before I leave feedback for buyers. I want to make sure there aren't any complaints or returns. If the buyer leaves me feedback sooner, I'll leave feedback then.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> Sellers don't know that you are one of the good buyers. I always wait a week or two after the item has been delivered before I leave feedback for buyers. I want to make sure there aren't any complaints or returns. If the buyer leaves me feedback sooner, I'll leave feedback then.



That makes sense, Whateve.  It's a shame that crappy buyers affect not only good, honest sellers but honest buyers as well.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sooooo ladies, I was hoping someone could inform me of the risks in this transaction... I had someone BIN one of my listings, the $ had cleared my paypal. However, it is a brand new eBay account literally just created, and the address is a PO box. Is there any risk in sending the item? They already paid, they haven't said or done anything sheisty so far, I have just never sold to a brand new ebayer and never shipped to a PO box.


----------



## BeenBurned

StopHammertime said:


> Sooooo ladies, I was hoping someone could inform me of the risks in this transaction... I had someone BIN one of my listings, the $ had cleared my paypal. However, it is a brand new eBay account literally just created, and the address is a PO box. Is there any risk in sending the item? They already paid, they haven't said or done anything sheisty so far, I have just never sold to a brand new ebayer and never shipped to a PO box.


As long as the PP details say "okay to ship" and you ship to the address on the PP page, you should be fine. If the price (including shipping) is $750 or more, you need to have signature confirmation. I don't recommend it for <$750, especially where the shipping address is a  p.o. box. 

I don't see a p.o. box as a liability and in fact, I consider it to be safer than shipping to a street address. Many areas don't have home delivery and their only option is to use a post office box.


----------



## citrusydrank

Causing problems just to cause problems!
I sold an Ann Taylor skirt, cute mustard color pencil skirt with sequin detailing, for like $5; under $10 with shipping and everything.

A couple days later I get a snotty message saying "I see you have 100% feedback but I wanted to let you know your skirt was damaged and dirty."

I had never worn this skirt, and had combed over my own photos of the skirt to see if I had been blind and missed some severe staining or dirt; nope! My photos showed the skirt as clean and in a "like new" condition. When I offer to refund her the cost of the skirt if she will send it back to me, she immediately says "No, I can make do. I'll just rip it in to a scarf." 

I just didn't reply.


----------



## BeenBurned

citrusydrank said:


> Causing problems just to cause problems!
> I sold an Ann Taylor skirt, cute mustard color pencil skirt with sequin detailing, for like $5; under $10 with shipping and everything.
> 
> A couple days later I get a snotty message saying "I see you have 100% feedback but I wanted to let you know your skirt was damaged and dirty."
> 
> I had never worn this skirt, and had combed over my own photos of the skirt to see if I had been blind and missed some severe staining or dirt; nope! My photos showed the skirt as clean and in a "like new" condition. When I offer to refund her the cost of the skirt if she will send it back to me, she immediately says "No, I can make do. I'll just rip it in to a scarf."
> 
> I just didn't reply.


She's fishing for a partial. 

If those messages came through ebay, report them as a problem buyer. 

If she emails again, respond through ebay again offering a refund upon return. And keep repeating.

ETA: Please post the buyer's ID for blocking purposes!


----------



## citrusydrank

BeenBurned said:


> She's fishing for a partial.
> 
> If those messages came through ebay, report them as a problem buyer.
> 
> If she emails again, respond through ebay again offering a refund upon return. And keep repeating.
> 
> ETA: Please post the buyer's ID for blocking purposes!



Ah! Thank you! 

This happened a little bit ago, but I will definitely do so if I get any more buyers like this! I found the whole thing so strange, by no means am I a power seller, but I sell a handful of items every couple of months, and this was the strangest encounter! She shut up like a clam when I mentioned refunding her once the skirt was back in my possession!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Sold a Verizon iPhone 6 Plus almost 2 months ago. USPS showed that it was delivered and signed for on Feb 8.

Just a few days ago, the buyer said the phone was locked and couldn't activate with ATT and asked for a return and full refund.

Told him and showed him the Verizon policy that all 4G Verizon phones are not locked in the first place because that's a FAA ruling.  I physically went to an ATT store as well as the Apple Store to confirm.

Contacted eBay and the CS closed the case in my favor right on the phone because it's been over the 30-day guarantee that eBay provides.

Now I'm bracing for a credit card chargeback. I am wondering if there's anything I can do. 

This case really annoys me. It's just unreasonable for one to receive a brand new phone on Feb 8 and then claim it can't be activated on April 2.  So he thinks he can use a new phone for almost 2 months and ask for a full refund?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

There is a seller that stalks my listing.  He copied my sentence from my listing and used all the same adjectives I used to describe my purse to describe his.  I asked the seller why, and he admitted he did.  I feel I am his template for his listing.  We have the same purse but mines is in better condition.  Every time I make a change to my listing that seller makes a similar change.  He must feel that he must compete with *only me* to sell his bag.  Dude use your own voice to sell your bag and stop relying on me.  I like having my own unique voice.  His and my purse are not the same.  That was a nice vent for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

SweetDaisy05 said:


> There is a seller that stalks my listing.  He copied my sentence from my listing and used all the same adjectives I used to describe my purse to describe his.  I asked the seller why, and he admitted he did.  I feel I am his template for his listing.  We have the same purse but mines is in better condition.  Every time I make a change to my listing that seller makes a similar change.  He must feel that he must compete with *only me* to sell his bag.  Dude use your own voice to sell your bag and stop relying on me.  I like having my own unique voice.  His and my purse are not the same.  That was a nice vent for me.


Apply for VeRO and you can report the text theft. 

It's good that you use unique adjectives because that's helpful in proving that it's your work. 

Once you're vero and submit takedown notices, the VeRO ding to sellers' accounts will be a more serious one than just a "typical ebay listing removal. 

http://pages.ebay.com/vero/notice.html


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> Apply for VeRO and you can report the text theft.
> 
> It's good that you use unique adjectives because that's helpful in proving that it's your work.
> 
> Once you're vero and submit takedown notices, the VeRO ding to sellers' accounts will be a more serious one than just a "typical ebay listing removal.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/vero/notice.html



Thanks!  EBay is not much help.  The words I used are not unique enough to the person I spoke to on the phone to take it down.  The thing is he copiesd and pasted my words and style throughout his listing. All the rest of the sellers of similar bags including me use our own descriptive words.  The way he described his purse used the same adjectives as me in the same manner except for two adjectives that did not match his purse.  My purse is in better condition.  I am happy he took down a sentence he copied verbatim from my listing, though.  It is my hook at the end of my listing, and he was using it the same way.  He is inspired by my listing.  He sees my listing as competition and model. I just want to sell my bag to the right person. I don't want to be in a competition with him. I know what he is doing, but I am going to ignore him now.  I just wanted to voice my feelings without causing drama because I would like to .  The good thing is my voice sounds authentically like me, than on his listing.  I just don't want an annoying tag along seller.   I feel better now because I am laughing.


----------



## mar4712

SweetDaisy05 said:


> There is a seller that stalks my listing.  He copied my sentence from my listing and used all the same adjectives I used to describe my purse to describe his.  I asked the seller why, and he admitted he did.  I feel I am his template for his listing.  We have the same purse but mines is in better condition.  Every time I make a change to my listing that seller makes a similar change.  He must feel that he must compete with *only me* to sell his bag.  Dude use your own voice to sell your bag and stop relying on me.  I like having my own unique voice.  His and my purse are not the same.  That was a nice vent for me. [emoji23]


Ugh this happened to me. The seller even copied my photos!!! Definitely big red flags. I actually sent them a very polite message first to kindly stop using my photos or I would report them to ebay. They took down the listing shortly after. Scary indeed.


----------



## Catbird9

mar4712 said:


> Ugh this happened to me. The seller even copied my photos!!! Definitely big red flags. I actually sent them a very polite message first to kindly stop using my photos or I would report them to ebay. They took down the listing shortly after. Scary indeed.



Scarier for the seller really, because they'll have to deal with return requests and SNAD's when buyers discover their pictures don't match the bag they send.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

mar4712 said:


> Ugh this happened to me. The seller even copied my photos!!! Definitely big red flags. I actually sent them a very polite message first to kindly stop using my photos or I would report them to ebay. They took down the listing shortly after. Scary indeed.



I have realized selling my bags for me is not a buisness, but for others it is a business.  I have learned last night about copycat competitors and that's him.  I should have filed a report instead of calling.  The only validation I got is he admitted it and changed his listing a little. So, I give him props for that even though I do not want to be used as a template, especially when I am trying to sell my bag.  I have also learned how cut throat sellers are on EBay than Tradesy.  This seller probably uses other sellers listings as inspiration and take what he can to compete with them.  I had another seller take my whole sentence to describe condition after my bag sold.  We had the same style of bag.  So maybe this strategy is a common practice on EBay.  I think that some sellers need help crafting their listing and take from bags that sold.  I am glad I finally got this vent out of my system.  I love this thread for laughs and to share experiences with other sellers and buyers.  For me, I am going to keep on perfecting my listing and ignoreing  him.  My father taught me to always ask myself what do you expect when someone already showed their bad character.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Catbird9 said:


> Scarier for the seller really, because they'll have to deal with return requests and SNAD's when buyers discover their pictures don't match the bag they send.



You are right. My mother told me that he can only go so far because he has to sell his bag.  True!  I just feel he was biting too hard off my listing.  I like my listing to sound like me because it came from my heart.


----------



## Catbird9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> You are right. My mother told me that he can only go so far because he has to sell his bag.  True!  I just feel he was biting too hard off my listing.  I like my listing to sound like me because it came from my heart.



I feel the same way. I take time writing careful descriptions that reflect the special qualities of the purse I'm selling. It's a personal thing.

But this spring eBay is rolling out a new "feature" designed to enhance the experience for mobile shoppers. They're going to shorten descriptions to 250 characters using an eBay-generated summary. 

http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/sprupd16/view-item.html



> "View Item description summaries for better mobile viewing
> 
> The new View Item description for mobile features a clean  and consistent item description summary. eBay derives a brief,  250-character, text-only description summary from your full item  description. This provides relevant listing information that allows  shoppers to make fast, informed buying decisions.
> 
> For the summary, we determine which content in your full  item description is most relevant by identifying keywords that shoppers  use to search for your items. If your full item description uses basic  HTML, CSS or text-only descriptions, and is no more than 800 characters,  we will display the full description when buyers view your item  description on their mobile devices.
> 
> Because the new View Item description summary is  automatically generated by eBay, no action is required from you. If you  want to highlight information that isnt captured in our auto-generated  summaries, you can choose the specific listing information you want to  show using more advanced HTML options. This functionality is ideal for  items that have unique characteristics, such as arts, antiques and  collectibles."


----------



## quinna

Frustrating when a seller won't verify their paypal, even after I've explained multiple times via message. Why wouldn't you set all that up before you start selling?


----------



## whateve

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-B...688830?hash=item3ac118277e:g:8nAAAOSwAuNW3J3t

If you aren't really familiar with this fob, you won't see anything wrong. The seller may not even know; a buyer might buy it thinking she is getting a brand new perfect fob. Then maybe a year later, when it is too late to open a SNAD claim, she'll realize there is a charm missing.

You can't report sellers for misleading listings or for selling something that isn't complete as new.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Catbird9 said:


> I feel the same way. I take time writing careful descriptions that reflect the special qualities of the purse I'm selling. It's a personal thing.
> 
> But this spring eBay is rolling out a new "feature" designed to enhance the experience for mobile shoppers. They're going to shorten descriptions to 250 characters using an eBay-generated summary.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/sprupd16/view-item.html



Thank you for the information.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-B...688830?hash=item3ac118277e:g:8nAAAOSwAuNW3J3t
> 
> If you aren't really familiar with this fob, you won't see anything wrong. The seller may not even know; a buyer might buy it thinking she is getting a brand new perfect fob. Then maybe a year later, when it is too late to open a SNAD claim, she'll realize there is a charm missing.
> 
> *You can't report sellers for misleading listings or for selling something that isn't complete as new*.



I know what you mean.  I've noticed some Ebay listings in Jewelry, certain items by a specific designer are listed as being set with Sapphire like in the listing below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BARBARA...574329?hash=item41a7a665b9:g:eAIAAOSwyQtVvUQj

This designer did not make this cross in Blue Sapphire but in Blue Topaz.  I know because I have this one as well as 2 others from this series.  You can even go to her website where it states this one is made with Blue Topaz, as well as one set with Garnets & the other one, which is set in Sapphire but they are Yellow Sapphire.

http://www.barbarabixby.com/collections/pendants


I saw the one with Garnets recently sell this past week that listed the Garnets as Rubies.
Those buyers are going to be surprised if they take it to a jeweler & find out those "Sapphires" are Blue Topaz or those "Rubies" are Garnets.


----------



## ddebartolo

My pet peeve about eBay is how they screw the seller. The seller has NO protection whatsoever. The buyer can basically buy an item, use it, damage it, poop on it, return it, and get their money back. Leaving the seller with a crappy damaged item. I just went through a case of buyers remorse who claimed non authenticity. It's costing me $175 in shipping fees. Completely bull and NOT FAIR. I will NEVER sell on eBay again. I'll use it to list items then settle directly through PayPal because eBay SUCKS for sellers!


----------



## Nikki_

ddebartolo said:


> My pet peeve about eBay is how they screw the seller. The seller has NO protection whatsoever. The buyer can basically buy an item, use it, damage it, poop on it, return it, and get their money back. Leaving the seller with a crappy damaged item. I just went through a case of buyers remorse who claimed non authenticity. It's costing me $175 in shipping fees. Completely bull and NOT FAIR. I will NEVER sell on eBay again. *I'll use it to list items then settle directly through PayPal because eBay SUCKS for sellers!*



First, its against eBay policy to_ use them_ as a listing platform in bypassing fees and going directly to Paypal. 

Also, a buyer can also file a SNAD or INR via Paypal, so technically you'd be in the same boat as you feel that you are with eBay. IMO, eBay offers sellers an extra layer of protection on top of Paypal. 

I do agree that it's a buyer's paradise these days on eBay, though.


----------



## whateve

ddebartolo said:


> My pet peeve about eBay is how they screw the seller. The seller has NO protection whatsoever. The buyer can basically buy an item, use it, damage it, poop on it, return it, and get their money back. Leaving the seller with a crappy damaged item. I just went through a case of buyers remorse who claimed non authenticity. It's costing me $175 in shipping fees. Completely bull and NOT FAIR. I will NEVER sell on eBay again. I'll use it to list items then settle directly through PayPal because eBay SUCKS for sellers!


Why should it be okay for you to use ebay to advertise your items and then not pay them their fees? The only buyers who would be willing to go along with this are likely to have questionable morals, the same type of buyers who are likely to scam you.


----------



## ddebartolo

Nikki_ said:


> First, its against eBay policy to_ use them_ as a listing platform in bypassing fees and going directly to Paypal.
> 
> Also, a buyer can also file a SNAD or INR via Paypal, so technically you'd be in the same boat as you feel that you are with eBay. IMO, eBay offers sellers an extra layer of protection on top of Paypal.
> 
> I do agree that it's a buyer's paradise these days on eBay, though.




Yes I know it's against policy. I'm just saying that the seller gets screwed very easily here. The buyer can buy an item, use it for 30 days, damage it, then get a full refund! At that point I don't give a s@!t about "policy" THATS my point.


----------



## ddebartolo

whateve said:


> Why should it be okay for you to use ebay to advertise your items and then not pay them their fees? The only buyers who would be willing to go along with this are likely to have questionable morals, the same type of buyers who are likely to scam you.




It's not. BUT if I'm getting screwed by a buyer due to eBay not protecting sellers then I no longer care if eBay gets screwed. Why on earth should I?!?!?!


----------



## Nikki_

ddebartolo said:


> Yes I know it's against policy. I'm just saying that the seller gets screwed very easily here. The buyer can buy an item, use it for 30 days, damage it, then get a full refund! At that point I don't give a s@!t about "policy" THATS my point.



Yes, there are some bad elements on eBay, but there are some very good buyers/sellers, as well. 

You're complaining about eBay's 30-day policy yet are you aware that Paypal has a 180-day policy?


----------



## ddebartolo

Nikki_ said:


> Yes, there are some bad elements on eBay, but there are some very good buyers/sellers, as well.
> 
> You're complaining about eBay's 30-day policy yet are you aware that Paypal has a 180-day policy?




Then PayPal is just as bad. That doesn't mean eBay is any better.


----------



## Nikki_

ddebartolo said:


> Then PayPal is just as bad. That doesn't mean eBay is any better.



If you plan on listing on eBay and invoicing via Paypal (bypassing eBay fees) then you should prepare yourself for a buyer _possibly renting your item_ for 180-days, as that's Paypal's policy. 

Do you truly believe that Paypal protects sellers more so than eBay?


----------



## ddebartolo

Nikki_ said:


> If you plan on listing on eBay and invoicing via Paypal (bypassing eBay fees) then you should prepare yourself for a buyer _possibly renting your item_ for 180-days, as that's Paypal's policy.
> 
> Do you truly believe that Paypal protects sellers more so than eBay?




Oh god no not after chatting with you all. Now I see that a seller gets screwed no matter what! Consignment shops and Craigslist are my way to go in the future lol


----------



## BeenBurned

ddebartolo said:


> My pet peeve about eBay is how they screw the seller. The seller has NO protection whatsoever. The buyer can basically buy an item, use it, damage it, poop on it, return it, and get their money back. Leaving the seller with a crappy damaged item. I just went through a case of buyers remorse who claimed non authenticity. It's costing me $175 in shipping fees. Completely bull and NOT FAIR. I will NEVER sell on eBay again.* I'll use it to list items then settle directly through PayPal because eBay SUCKS for sellers!*





Nikki_ said:


> First, its against eBay policy to_ use them_ as a listing platform in bypassing fees and going directly to Paypal.





whateve said:


> Why should it be okay for you to use ebay to advertise your items and then not pay them their fees? The only buyers who would be willing to go along with this are likely to have questionable morals, the same type of buyers who are likely to scam you.





ddebartolo said:


> It's not. BUT if I'm getting screwed by a buyer due to eBay not protecting sellers then I no longer care if eBay gets screwed. Why on earth should I?!?!?!


I'll be a bit blunter than Nikki and Whateve. 

Doing what you're suggesting makes you as dishonest as the buyer who you believe scammed you. (IMO, it's more the fault of the non-professional authentication company she used but that's another story.)

If you don't like ebay, DO NOT USE IT!! 

There are many of us who used to sell on ebay but either stopped completely or cut back. (I personally use another site almost exclusively for selling though I buy on ebay and I sell occasionally when there's a promotion.) 

But for a seller to use ebay to find an audience then "stick it to ebay" and cheat them out of fees because you don't feel they had your back is wrong, wrong, wrong!


----------



## Nikki_

Receiving PM's from potential buyers that begin with: "I'm on a limited income so would you......."


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Receiving PM's from potential buyers that begin with: "I'm on a limited income so would you......."


Aren't we all on a limited income?  Even if it is limited to a million a year, it is still limited.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Aren't we all on a limited income?  Even if it is limited to a million a year, it is still limited.



Good point. 

I always bite my tongue, but I'd love to write back that if they're that bad off, perhaps they should put non-essential items on the backburner for a while.


----------



## Catbird9

My latest peeve is how you have to _remember_ to scroll down and check the eBay Bucks box during checkout to use your eBay Bucks. Why can't it just default to using the Bucks on your next purchase automatically? If you did not want to use them (but why?), you could uncheck the box. Clearly eBay hopes you will _forget_, in the frenzy of the Buy It Now moment, to check the Bucks box when checking out. As I have just done, _again_.


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> My latest peeve is how you have to _remember_ to scroll down and check the eBay Bucks box during checkout to use your eBay Bucks. Why can't it just default to using the Bucks on your next purchase automatically? If you did not want to use them (but why?), you could uncheck the box. Clearly eBay hopes you will _forget_, in the frenzy of the Buy It Now moment, to check the Bucks box when checking out. As I have just done, _again_.



On the flip side, as a seller, they hope that you _forget_ to uncheck the Best Offer box when listing. 

They do all of this on purpose.


----------



## Catbird9

Nikki_ said:


> On the flip side, as a seller, they hope that you _forget_ to uncheck the Best Offer box when listing.
> 
> They do all of this on purpose.



Yep.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> My latest peeve is how you have to _remember_ to scroll down and check the eBay Bucks box during checkout to use your eBay Bucks. Why can't it just default to using the Bucks on your next purchase automatically? If you did not want to use them (but why?), you could uncheck the box. Clearly eBay hopes you will _forget_, in the frenzy of the Buy It Now moment, to check the Bucks box when checking out. As I have just done, _again_.


that has happened to me before too!


----------



## TNgypsy

I am going through an aggravating experience. I've been buying & selling casually on eBay for 10 years. I've not ever had an issue with anything I've sold. But this buyer has made me decide to never sell on eBay again. My bags are all like new that I sell. Described accurately. I include boxes & dustbags & free shipping. I have over 2000 positive transactions. No negs. Her issue is that she didn't like the design. 
There were 12 pics of the bag. How did she not know what the design was?? And she opened a SNAD case without contacting me first. SNAD! After all the horror stories I've heard about I knew it was a matter of time before I got burned too. I accepted the return. Now I'm waiting on her to send it back. I hope it arrives in the same condition that I sent it to her. This hasn't happened to me before. If she doesn't send it back in the allotted time frame will eBay close the case & release my funds? I'm seriously tempted to close my account with eBay after this issue gets resolved and just leave it alone altogether. I guess I could use Yoogis or a local consignor. I'm bummed. I picture her using the purse around New York, smoking, setting it on the ground, carrying it in the rain, makeup staining the inside....then she decides she's tired of it, ships it back to me (at my expense no less) & then I get a junked, stinky bag that ends up costing me money in the end. eBay isn't worth it to me anymore. [emoji20]


----------



## SweetDaisy05

TNgypsy said:


> I am going through an aggravating experience. I've been buying & selling casually on eBay for 10 years. I've not ever had an issue with anything I've sold. But this buyer has made me decide to never sell on eBay again. My bags are all like new that I sell. Described accurately. I include boxes & dustbags & free shipping. I have over 2000 positive transactions. No negs. Her issue is that she didn't like the design.
> There were 12 pics of the bag. How did she not know what the design was?? And she opened a SNAD case without contacting me first. SNAD! After all the horror stories I've heard about I knew it was a matter of time before I got burned too. I accepted the return. Now I'm waiting on her to send it back. I hope it arrives in the same condition that I sent it to her. This hasn't happened to me before. If she doesn't send it back in the allotted time frame will eBay close the case & release my funds? I'm seriously tempted to close my account with eBay after this issue gets resolved and just leave it alone altogether. I guess I could use Yoogis or a local consignor. I'm bummed. I picture her using the purse around New York, smoking, setting it on the ground, carrying it in the rain, makeup staining the inside....then she decides she's tired of it, ships it back to me (at my expense no less) & then I get a junked, stinky bag that ends up costing me money in the end. eBay isn't worth it to me anymore. [emoji20]



I wish you got a good buyer.  Fickle buyers are so costly, especially for small sellers.  Trying on bags at the seller's expense is a pet peeve of mines too (buyers not committed and responsible for their purchase).  I think EBay encourages this type of buyer.  I think you could have fought this one as buyer's remorse  because the design was shown in the pictures. On the positive side, I hope the buyer only cost you time and shipping even though it is not fair.    Buyers abusing the buyer's protection sucks.  I understand your frustration.


----------



## chantel.atl

Does anyone have experiences with sophielovesdesign? The store is on eBay and I bought a bag that smells of cigarettes and want to know if it was a fluke or they have issues with their bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

chantel.atl said:


> Does anyone have experiences with sophielovesdesign? The store is on eBay and I bought a bag that smells of cigarettes and want to know if it was a fluke or they have issues with their bags?


I've never done business but in looking at her feedback (received), she seems to be a problem buyer. (Many sellers left feedback (apparently) with negative comments so the feedback comments were removed.)

At least one followup feedback indicates that sophielovesdesign sent back and item smelling like cigarette smoke --* so your complaint sounds valid!!* Her listings don't disclose that she's a smoker. 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=sophielovesdesign&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

And her feedback left for others is awful!
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=sophielovesdesign&Dirn=Left+by

It looks like she buys for resale (nothing wrong with that) but finds "issues" and probably tries to get sellers to issue partial refunds as a way to increase her own profits when she resells.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am a super casual buyer/seller on eBay. Maybe 80 buys and 5 sales over 10 years. However when I buy I always pay within a couple hours if not minutes. And my few sales have always been paid within hours if not instantly. So quick payment was something I was used too in my eBay world. Haha   silly me. I had never sold a designer bag before. Should have known this could be different. With this Louie Vuitton sale, I planned the auction end carefully so that I had the next day (and possibly one more day if needed) to ship out. However this buyer has not paid. I filed a claim and now have to wait 4 more days?! This is my pet peeve. I don't have time for this. This is way too long in my opinion to give these people. I have stuff to do next week and don't want to mess with trying to ship this out then. I guess if they finally do pay on day 4 and I can't ship out for a while then they can leave me bad feedback. It will all be my fault for not staying in town to ship their item.


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> I've never done business but in looking at her feedback (received), she seems to be a problem buyer. (Many sellers left feedback (apparently) with negative comments so the feedback comments were removed.)
> 
> At least one followup feedback indicates that sophielovesdesign sent back and item smelling like cigarette smoke --* so your complaint sounds valid!!* Her listings don't disclose that she's a smoker.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=sophielovesdesign&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> And her feedback left for others is awful!
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=sophielovesdesign&Dirn=Left+by
> 
> It looks like she buys for resale (nothing wrong with that) but finds "issues" and probably tries to get sellers to issue partial refunds as a way to increase her own profits when she resells.


Weird though that not that many people mentioned the smoke smell. Probably bags she bought for resale. Nothing worse than opening a package and it reeks. I think most people would complain.


----------



## megt10

LemonDrop said:


> I am a super casual buyer/seller on eBay. Maybe 80 buys and 5 sales over 10 years. However when I buy I always pay within a couple hours if not minutes. And my few sales have always been paid within hours if not instantly. So quick payment was something I was used too in my eBay world. Haha   silly me. I had never sold a designer bag before. Should have known this could be different. With this Louie Vuitton sale, I planned the auction end carefully so that I had the next day (and possibly one more day if needed) to ship out. However this buyer has not paid. I filed a claim and now have to wait 4 more days?! This is my pet peeve. I don't have time for this. This is way too long in my opinion to give these people. I have stuff to do next week and don't want to mess with trying to ship this out then. I guess if they finally do pay on day 4 and I can't ship out for a while then they can leave me bad feedback. It will all be my fault for not staying in town to ship their item.



Isn't that the worst. When I was selling I ended up paying for a store just so that I could put up a seller is away sign so that I could avoid these situations. I just don't understand why someone would bid or BIN/BO and not pay.


----------



## megt10

TNgypsy said:


> I am going through an aggravating experience. I've been buying & selling casually on eBay for 10 years. I've not ever had an issue with anything I've sold. But this buyer has made me decide to never sell on eBay again. My bags are all like new that I sell. Described accurately. I include boxes & dustbags & free shipping. I have over 2000 positive transactions. No negs. Her issue is that she didn't like the design.
> There were 12 pics of the bag. How did she not know what the design was?? And she opened a SNAD case without contacting me first. SNAD! After all the horror stories I've heard about I knew it was a matter of time before I got burned too. I accepted the return. Now I'm waiting on her to send it back. I hope it arrives in the same condition that I sent it to her. This hasn't happened to me before. If she doesn't send it back in the allotted time frame will eBay close the case & release my funds? I'm seriously tempted to close my account with eBay after this issue gets resolved and just leave it alone altogether. I guess I could use Yoogis or a local consignor. I'm bummed. I picture her using the purse around New York, smoking, setting it on the ground, carrying it in the rain, makeup staining the inside....then she decides she's tired of it, ships it back to me (at my expense no less) & then I get a junked, stinky bag that ends up costing me money in the end. eBay isn't worth it to me anymore. [emoji20]


I am sorry that happened to you. It is so stressful feeling like you have no control with dishonest buyers. I stopped selling on eBay for just that reason. I would rather make less money by sending my things to consignment than deal with one more crazy person.


----------



## poopsie

LemonDrop said:


> I am a super casual buyer/seller on eBay. Maybe 80 buys and 5 sales over 10 years. However when I buy I always pay within a couple hours if not minutes. And my few sales have always been paid within hours if not instantly. So quick payment was something I was used too in my eBay world. Haha   silly me. I had never sold a designer bag before. Should have known this could be different. With this Louie Vuitton sale, I planned the auction end carefully so that I had the next day (and possibly one more day if needed) to ship out. However this buyer has not paid. I filed a claim and now have to wait 4 more days?! This is my pet peeve. I don't have time for this. This is way too long in my opinion to give these people. I have stuff to do next week and don't want to mess with trying to ship this out then. I guess if they finally do pay on day 4 and I can't ship out for a while then they can leave me bad feedback. It will all be my fault for not staying in town to ship their item.





Use  BIN with Immediate Payment Required


----------



## LemonDrop

poopsie said:


> Use  BIN with Immediate Payment Required



I had the BIN and auction too. I thought if people bid high enough someone would eventually just use BIN But after a few auction bids the BIN disappeared. I guess that's normal?? So I guess I used BIN incorrectly.  oh well I hope they don't pay I really don't want to pass on my little baby to this person. Lesson learned I will be keeping her in my collection forever.


----------



## TNgypsy

LemonDrop said:


> I had the BIN and auction too. I thought if people bid high enough someone would eventually just use BIN But after a few auction bids the BIN disappeared. I guess that's normal?? So I guess I used BIN incorrectly.  oh well I hope they don't pay I really don't want to pass on my little baby to this person. Lesson learned I will be keeping her in my collection forever.




The rules have changed over the years with BIN but I think presently if your auction bids hit 50% of the BIN price the BIN disappears. Someone correct me please if my % is incorrect. I personally have evolved to only BIN. If I were to do an auction I start the bidding at what I would be comfortable letting it go for. On the flip side, when I buy, I only only look for BIN. I hate having to watch an auction for days. My schedule doesn't allow it. Or I'll look at the "ending soonest" auctions while looking at the BIN if that makes sense.


----------



## ClassicFab

A listing with a BO option but the listing description says "price is firm, no negotiations" 

what?


----------



## whateve

ClassicFab said:


> A listing with a BO option but the listing description says "price is firm, no negotiations"
> 
> what?


It is ebay's fault. When setting up a listing, ebay defaults to best offer. The seller has to uncheck the box. Recently I set up a listing and when I went back to look at it, I noticed it said "or best offer," which wasn't my intention.

The seller probably doesn't understand why people keep sending her offers.


----------



## whateve

I hate the phrase "doesn't detract from the beauty..." The smashed candy bar inside and the ink marks all over the flap don't detract from the beauty, right?


----------



## Notorious Pink

whateve said:


> I hate the phrase "doesn't detract from the beauty..." The smashed candy bar inside and the ink marks all over the flap don't detract from the beauty, right?




I'm guilty of that one! But only if there's something minor on a scarf, like a pick or tiny pull or spot....stuff you would have to look for to see.


----------



## TNgypsy

whateve said:


> It is ebay's fault. When setting up a listing, ebay defaults to best offer. The seller has to uncheck the box. Recently I set up a listing and when I went back to look at it, I noticed it said "or best offer," which wasn't my intention.
> 
> The seller probably doesn't understand why people keep sending her offers.




It's happened to me. Seller needs to uncheck BO box.


----------



## quinna

The phrase "has tons of life left." In other words you're trying to creatively justify pawning off your worn out junk on someone else.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

quinna said:


> The phrase "has tons of life left." In other words you're trying to creatively justify pawning off your worn out junk on someone else.



People do buy those bags.  I have seen those purchased before mint and the price difference was not extreme.  There is a bag for everybody which is perfect for sellers and buyers.


----------



## quinna

SweetDaisy05 said:


> People do buy those bags.  I have seen those purchased before mint and the price difference was not extreme.  There is a bag for everybody which is perfect for sellers and buyers.



Agreed in the case of bags. Some people don't mind a touch up project or something that's broken in, myself included. However, when this phrase bugs me the most is some of the beat down worn out shoes I've seen that really should be thrown in the trash.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

quinna said:


> Agreed in the case of bags. Some people don't mind a touch up project or something that's broken in, myself included. However, when this phrase bugs me the most is some of the beat down worn out shoes I've seen that really should be thrown in the trash.



Oh, I have never seen those.   Sometimes, I get a chuckle when I see beat up stuff sold for gently used prices or higher than mint but that's EBay.  I am fascinated with what sells and for how much.  They say another man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Oh, I have never seen those.   Sometimes, I get a chuckle when I see beat up stuff sold for gently used prices or higher than mint but that's EBay.  I am fascinated with what sells and for how much.  They say another man's junk is another man's treasure.


I've bought quite a few vintage bags that the sellers underpriced because they considered them really beat up. I knew I could restore them and make them beautiful again.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I've bought quite a few vintage bags that the sellers underpriced because they considered them really beat up. I knew I could restore them and make them beautiful again.



That's awesome and sounds like fun. My father told me selling is like going fishing. You never know what people are looking to purchase.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> when this phrase bugs me the most is some of the beat down worn out shoes I've seen that really should be thrown in the trash.


I'm guessing that those types of shoes are purposely listed to appeal to the fetish buyers. 

With those types of buyers, the more "trashed," the better. 

They sometimes show disgusting (or not-so-attractive) body parts: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Skater-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trashed-lad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Seriously? Opening bid at $20?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worn-Trashe...221624?hash=item210e0667f8:g:HO8AAOSwlfxXG7hL

Or these, starting at $29:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Totally-tra...567121?hash=item1c65b6dc91:g:rtkAAOSw95lXEWUE

"Well worn" is another euphemism for shoes and socks and they are pretty popular!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I just had enough of those people! A buyer sent me an offer late last night. I didn't see it until this morning, I accepted it around mid-morning. Within literally 2 mins, I got a message saying that she wanted to cancel because made a mistake on the size. She said "her friend had got her the same bracelet and the size is too small for her". WTF! Why didn't she work out the size (standard sizing, not a bespoke item) before she made the offer to me? And if she found out the size wasn't suitable, why didn't she retract her offer??? She had to wait for me to accept it and then contact me to cancel afterwards??? And it just happened her "friend" got her the same bracelet (a rare Hermes item) the morning after she made me an offer??? 

I am opening a "unpaid item" case for sure!


----------



## anthrosphere

When buyers ask for a BIN when the listing already has a bid.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing that those types of shoes are purposely listed to appeal to the fetish buyers.
> 
> With those types of buyers, the more "trashed," the better.
> 
> They sometimes show disgusting (or not-so-attractive) body parts:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Skater-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trashed-lad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Seriously? Opening bid at $20?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worn-Trashe...221624?hash=item210e0667f8:g:HO8AAOSwlfxXG7hL
> 
> Or these, starting at $29:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Totally-tra...567121?hash=item1c65b6dc91:g:rtkAAOSw95lXEWUE
> 
> "Well worn" is another euphemism for shoes and socks and they are pretty popular!


Do these foot fetish people really like hairy men's feet?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Do these foot fetish people really like hairy men's feet?


----------



## MissMarion

quinna said:


> The phrase "has tons of life left." In other words you're trying to creatively justify pawning off your worn out junk on someone else.




This! I just looked at an MZ Wallace nylon bag on Poshmark with a big rip that the seller describe as "easily repaired."  Um no, not so much.  And the price was ridiculous


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> Do these foot fetish people really like hairy men's feet?


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing that those types of shoes are purposely listed to appeal to the fetish buyers.
> 
> With those types of buyers, the more "trashed," the better.
> 
> They sometimes show disgusting (or not-so-attractive) body parts:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Skater-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trashed-lad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Seriously? Opening bid at $20?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worn-Trashe...221624?hash=item210e0667f8:g:HO8AAOSwlfxXG7hL
> 
> Or these, starting at $29:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Totally-tra...567121?hash=item1c65b6dc91:g:rtkAAOSw95lXEWUE
> 
> "Well worn" is another euphemism for shoes and socks and they are pretty popular!



This one has 21 watchers and a bid:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worn-Trashe...=item210e0667f8:g:HO8AAOSwlfxXG7hL&rmvSB=true


----------



## cdtracing

Nikki_ said:


> This one has 21 watchers and a bid:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worn-Trashe...=item210e0667f8:g:HO8AAOSwlfxXG7hL&rmvSB=true



I just have no words.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

OMG, the sale price could buy a new pair of shoes on sale.  The sale price is tempting me to sale.  I am just playing, but it was a thought.  This category is one where fraud would not be a concern of mines.


----------



## Nikki_

cdtracing said:


> I just have no words.



Makes me realize that there are _many_ crazy a$$es out there!


----------



## transistor20

Since I'm not in the US, I'm so used to seeing import fees and high shipping costs but at least they have the costs listed - I've had surprise custom fees up to $50 on a $30 package with a seller who refuses to take responsibility. Other than that, it's annoying when people put up a single photo on a $3k bag. 

Like it doesn't take a lot of time to add more photos, it's free and it'd probably encourage more people to bid on your item


----------



## BeenBurned

transistor20 said:


> Since I'm not in the US, I'm so used to seeing import fees and high shipping costs but at least they have the costs listed - *I've had surprise custom fees up to $50 on a $30 package with a seller who refuses to take responsibility.*


You are mistaken in thinking customs fees are a seller's responsibility. 

It's a buyer's responsibility to know what their purchase might cost them in customs and import fees and if buyers don't want to pay them, they should find sellers in their own country to buy from.

In fact, ebay will remove feedback if buyers leave comments or dings regarding customs fees. 

Here's the policy: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/international-shipping-rules.html

And from the policy: 
_*International Buyers &#8211; Please Note:* 

Import duties, taxes, and charges are not  included in the item price or shipping cost. These charges are the  buyer's responsibility.

Please check with your country's customs office to determine what these additional costs will be prior to bidding or buying._


----------



## transistor20

BeenBurned said:


> You are mistaken in thinking customs fees are a seller's responsibility.
> 
> [/SIZE][/I]



Oh no I know it's the buyer's responsibility, it's something to consider every time you're ordering from an international site - I should have worded that better. I still pay for extra fees and I accept that I have to pay more because it costs more to ship, it's just difficult to tell a lot of the time if you do get charged anything extra and if it's going to cost double or triple the original price. I always ask the seller what method and shipping carrier they use to help but it is why I've become more hesitant to order things online


----------



## BeenBurned

transistor20 said:


> Oh no I know it's the buyer's responsibility, it's something to consider every time you're ordering from an international site - I should have worded that better. I still pay for extra fees and I accept that I have to pay more because it costs more to ship, it's just difficult to tell a lot of the time if you do get charged anything extra and if it's going to cost double or triple the original price. I always ask the seller what method and shipping carrier they use to help but it is why I've become more hesitant to order things online


But sellers don't know how much it's going to cost. It's hit or miss whether you'll be charged and every country charges different rates. 

It has nothing to do with the seller so sellers can't predict or help in any way. 

If you calculate the highest rate you'll be charged, then if you are charged less (or nothing at all), you'll be pleasantly surprised. 

Customs fees have nothing to do with shipping charges and cannot be built into the price of shipping. (The only exception is if the seller uses GSP, in which case shipping prices are high but fees are built in.)


----------



## Roku

transistor20 said:


> Oh no I know it's the buyer's responsibility, it's something to consider every time you're ordering from an international site - I should have worded that better. I still pay for extra fees and I accept that I have to pay more because it costs more to ship, it's just difficult to tell a lot of the time if you do get charged anything extra and if it's going to cost double or triple the original price. I always ask the seller what method and shipping carrier they use to help but it is why I've become more hesitant to order things online



Customs fees have nothing to do with shipping.
It's the same rate as what your government would charge you to carry the item into the country.
It is something to be settled between the purchaser and their own government.

I do believe it is the seller's absolute responsibility to state where the bag is being shipped from, especially if it's not in the United States.
It displeases me a lot that Malleries is a U.S. site and tries to market all its goods as being sold and shipped from the U.S. when the shipper is actually somewhere else, usually in Asia. Instead of having this information readily available, the customer has to ask for it, or it's not available at all. And then you are surprised when you get charged with customs fees. That is absolutely not good and I think borderline illegal (not sure). Portero does the same thing but at least it's somewhere (you have to select a separate tab though to see it). 

But as long as you are aware where the item is being shipped from, that's all the seller is really responsible for, that, and that it gets to you safely.


----------



## Nikki_

As a seller:

Buyer makes a Best Offer, you counter their offer and they let the offer expire. Why not just decline? 

I once had a buyer make an offer, I countered and over 24 hours had passed without an "accept" or a "decline" from the buyer. In the meantime, another buyer came along, made an offer in which I accepted. 

Buyer #1 then writes me asking why I sold the item to buyer #2 because she wanted it!


----------



## whateve

Buyer demands that I ship item ASAP. The item is delivered to her the next day! Not a word from the buyer, and no feedback. I'd appreciate a thank you.


----------



## whateve

ebay product ratings, like on this listing. They are meaningless since they weren't for this exact item, but all buyers may not realize that.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...8?hash=item43ee0aae2c:g:jUsAAOSw5HJXK4jS#rwid


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Buyer demands that I ship item ASAP. The item is delivered to her the next day! Not a word from the buyer, and no feedback. I'd appreciate a thank you.



Just experienced something similar. Buyer bought an item on Friday morning. Then messaged me after the purchase asking me to ship immediately because she wanted to wear it on Tuesday. So I shipped the same day on Friday (my dispatch time is set to 2 working days) and it showed delivered on Saturday. Not a word from the buyer, no feedback, no thank you no nothing.


----------



## whateve

ebay's beta selling portal - 
mistakenly put some listings that hadn't ended yet in my ended listings so I mistakenly relisted them. Now I have duplicates and I used up some of my free listings.


----------



## anthrosphere

When sellers put an OBO but ignores all offers the buyer makes. I put a best offer just 7 dollars less and the seller declined it. Then remove the damn option if you dont want to deal with OBO. The seller had a ton of feedback but I see he was too lazy to remove it. TYPICAL.

Oh, and the shopping cart icon is showing that I have an item in my cart, but when I click on it, the cart is empty. UGGGH. The "1" icon is still there and I can't stop looking at it, it's distracting!


----------



## beekmanhill

Repeating what everyone else has said, getting offers when you have not checked the Best Offer box.

My last message from a potential buyer was "ok, this is my final offer,"  and then quoted a number $75 less than my starting bid.  I had made it clear I am not accepting offers.


----------



## poopsie

anthrosphere said:


> When sellers put an OBO but ignores all offers the buyer makes. I put a best offer just 7 dollars less and the seller declined it. Then remove the damn option if you dont want to deal with OBO. The seller had a ton of feedback but I see he was too lazy to remove it. TYPICAL.
> 
> Oh, and the shopping cart icon is showing that I have an item in my cart, but when I click on it, the cart is empty. UGGGH. The "1" icon is still there and I can't stop looking at it, it's distracting!





beekmanhill said:


> Repeating what everyone else has said, getting offers when you have not checked the Best Offer box.
> 
> My last message from a potential buyer was "ok, this is my final offer,"  and then quoted a number $75 less than my starting bid.  I had made it clear I am not accepting offers.





I believe that Ebay has made accepting BO the default. If a seller forgets to *uncheck* the box when creating (or relisting) the listing it will show that they accept offers. 
I have forgotten to uncheck the box a few times and have to go back in and amend my listings.


----------



## beekmanhill

poopsie said:


> I believe that Ebay has made accepting BO the default. If a seller forgets to *uncheck* the box when creating (or relisting) the listing it will show that they accept offers.
> I have forgotten to uncheck the box a few times and have to go back in and amend my listings.



Mine is listed correctly, but buyers seem to think Best Offer has been checked.


----------



## poopsie

beekmanhill said:


> Mine is listed correctly, but buyers seem to think Best Offer has been checked.




Oooops......I mtsread. Should have at least two cups of coffee before booting up the 'puter


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Mine is listed correctly, but buyers seem to think Best Offer has been checked.



I've had that as well. So annoying.


----------



## Catbird9

anthrosphere said:


> When sellers put an OBO but ignores all offers the buyer makes. I put a best offer just 7 dollars less and the seller declined it. Then remove the damn option if you dont want to deal with OBO. The seller had a ton of feedback but I see he was too lazy to remove it. TYPICAL.
> 
> Oh, and the shopping cart icon is showing that I have an item in my cart, but when I click on it, the cart is empty. UGGGH. The "1" icon is still there and I can't stop looking at it, it's distracting!



That's happened to me. I got rid of it by putting an item in my cart, then removing it.


----------



## anthrosphere

Catbird9 said:


> That's happened to me. I got rid of it by putting an item in my cart, then removing it.



Thanks! The notification eventually disappeared on its own. Thank goodness.

Another peeve of mine (this is from poshmark): when sellers claim the item is new, but contradicted themselves by saying they "used it a few times."

"Brand new"
"Used a few times."

If my poshmark account wasn't suspended, I would have called the seller out on that. Oh well.


----------



## whateve

I should have 24 free listings left but every listing I create says it will charge me 30 cents, so then I start over and create another and it still says 30 cents.  I can't put up any new listings without paying for them, which I refuse to do since I still have free ones. I listed two items this morning before this problem started.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

whateve said:


> ebay product ratings, like on this listing. They are meaningless since they weren't for this exact item, but all buyers may not realize that.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...8?hash=item43ee0aae2c:g:jUsAAOSw5HJXK4jS#rwid




Thank you!!  I am blown away at how stupid most of their product reviews are, what is the point of this except to mislead buyers???  Ebay you are not and never will be amazon..drives me freakin nuts!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

My pet peeve of the day, receiving a really ridiculous question about an item followed by verbage of "I really hate to have to do returns when items are not described."  Um you are blocked, thanks!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Your buyer does not happen to have sob thread on Ebay right now about how seller is not unblocking her despite her asking nicely, does she?


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think I have just got an record low ball offer. My item on for £2000+ and just saw a low ball offer of £100! LOL, I have auto-decline set up so it was declined straight away. But you have to give it to people for trying!


----------



## threadbender

Today's pet peeve, I am sure has happened millions of times. I bought a NWOT dress. Got a good deal. I get it today and the detergent she used was really pleasant. Yeah, the detergent. I like the dress but it is a style I own already and I make sure not to dry it because it draws the neckline up. Oh well, not worth any hassle. I will rewash it and hope for the best. But, if it is EUC, says so, even if it is only that you washed it! Ahhhh, first world problems. lol


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> Today's pet peeve, I am sure has happened millions of times. I bought a NWOT dress. Got a good deal. I get it today and the detergent she used was really pleasant. Yeah, the detergent. I like the dress but it is a style I own already and I make sure not to dry it because it draws the neckline up. Oh well, not worth any hassle. I will rewash it and hope for the best. But, if it is EUC, says so, even if it is only that you washed it! Ahhhh, first world problems. lol


No, not a big problem in comparison to some but certainly not "as described!"


----------



## ThisVNchick

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think I have just got an record low ball offer. My item on for £2000+ and just saw a low ball offer of £100! LOL, I have auto-decline set up so it was declined straight away. But you have to give it to people for trying!



That kind of offer deserves an automatic block from me. People with unrealistic expectations are the same before and after transaction.


----------



## kateincali

I am forever confused by people who will communicate back and forth for an hour or so, only for them to straight up 







once you've changed the price or shipping terms or whatever they asked for.

It happens at least three times a week and I do. not. get. it.


----------



## anthrosphere

Zero feedback buyers not responding to emails and paying right away. Sold a $77 bag for $20 but they're not replying back to my emails. Annoyed.


----------



## BeenBurned

While it's a pet peeve when sellers (or buyers) try to cheat the system, this seller might be more peeved when she sees her ebay invoice and realizes her tactic didn't work. And even better will be when the buyer dings her shipping cost star!

And it's because of cheaters like this that ebay changed the commission policy and charge full commission on the entire price INCLUDING shipping.

Seller * phoenixgroup_spb* has a Chanel bag listed for $100 BIN with $1580 for shipping and handling.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...901747?hash=item33b7bc47b3:g:ERgAAOSwciVXQf3U


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> While it's a pet peeve when sellers (or buyers) try to cheat the system, this seller might be more peeved when she sees her ebay invoice and realizes her tactic didn't work. And even better will be when the buyer dings her shipping cost star!
> 
> And it's because of cheaters like this that ebay changed the commission policy and charge full commission on the entire price INCLUDING shipping.
> 
> Seller * phoenixgroup_spb* has a Chanel bag listed for $100 BIN with $1580 for shipping and handling.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...901747?hash=item33b7bc47b3:g:ERgAAOSwciVXQf3U



All of her items have extremely high shipping costs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222125901747

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suit-/22212...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> All of her items have extremely high shipping costs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222125901747
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suit-/22212...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Yup, she thinks she's not paying 10% FVF on shipping. Surprise, seller!


----------



## acrowcounted

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, she thinks she's not paying 10% FVF on shipping. Surprise, seller!



Or worse, with a return (other than SNAD) she will only have to return the purchase price but get to keep her shipping expense.


----------



## mymeimei02

My pet peeve is having my listing removed due to trademarks violations when the item I am selling is obviously not fake. I took the time and effort to take detailed pictures and I am selling an authentic item! I suspect competing sellers are doing this. I don't want to waste my time and effort....super frustrating.


----------



## swells777

pinklepurr said:


> So, a huge pet peeve of mine is when I have a Buy It Now auction for $300 and someone messages me asking if I would take $250. Um, no. I don't have a Best Offer option. So irritating!
> 
> Another pet peeve is when someone has an item for $25 and the shipping is $20 - shipping for such an item (cosmetics) should be $5-6 USPS Priority! I guess that's a way to dodge seller fees? So ridiculous.
> 
> I had a cosmetics lot up a couple weeks ago, with a very fair price on limited edition items. After the auction ended after not selling, a potential buyer said they'd be interested in the lot. So, I listed it again. 7 days goes by and no bids. The auction ends again. I get another email from the potential buyer, who seems really flaky now, saying they "might" be interested. I am assuming they wanted me to lower the price or sell outside of eBay. I just ended up keeping the stuff. So annoying! The price was more than fair. If you want it, buy it!
> 
> I hate eBay but it's the easiest way to get $$ on bags I don't use any more. I hate the fees! If I have a bag on Bonanza and Feebay, the Feebay bag always sells 1st. Bonanza just doesn't reach as many people as Feebay
> 
> Non-paying bidders used to be a huge pet peeve of mine until I added the immediate payment requirement to my auctions. Eat it non-paying bidders! I'd rather risk losing some buyers that way then losing $$ from a scammer! I figure you don't have the option to pay a couple days later if you buy something from Nordstrom's, so why can't eBay be the same way? Buy now, pay now.


I've had a person who wanted me to refund his money and keep the item.  He was a typical bully and Ebay was great dealing with him for me


----------



## swells777

I also purchased an item once in which somehow they had me bidding on other things I clearly didn't buy.  All of the sudden I started receiving invoices from different people but when I went back and looked at the bidders, I noticed they were all on the other ones as well. I have no idea how they managed it.  Anyone have that happen


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> While it's a pet peeve when sellers (or buyers) try to cheat the system, this seller might be more peeved when she sees her ebay invoice and realizes her tactic didn't work. And even better will be when the buyer dings her shipping cost star!
> 
> And it's because of cheaters like this that ebay changed the commission policy and charge full commission on the entire price INCLUDING shipping.
> 
> Seller * phoenixgroup_spb* has a Chanel bag listed for $100 BIN with $1580 for shipping and handling.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...901747?hash=item33b7bc47b3:g:ERgAAOSwciVXQf3U





Nikki_ said:


> All of her items have extremely high shipping costs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222125901747
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suit-/22212...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





BeenBurned said:


> Yup, she thinks she's not paying 10% FVF on shipping. Surprise, seller!


Well isn't this interesting!?!?!?

I wonder if the seller (who thinks she's fooling ebay) reads here. 

As previously shown, her BIN price was $100 plus $1580 for shipping. 

The listing has been revised and her BIN price is now $350 with $1000 for shipping. 

I doubt that the seller found a conscience though. I think she just wanted to reduce the price and revised the listing. Now the total price is $1350, down from $1680. 

*
PREVIOUS PRICE: *







*"REDUCED" PRICE:

*


----------



## Straight-Laced

This is not a peeve, more of a concern and a caution I guess.

I joined Bonanza years ago and sold well and with few dramas until they made some changes to the site that seemed to impact offshore sellers - I'm in Australia.   I turned back to eBay and left a few things on Bonanza but eventually put the Bonz booth on vacation because there was no interest from Bonz buyers and enough on eBay.
A few weeks ago my CC on file with Bonz (it's compulsory to have one card on file if you sell with them) was used to make a Bonanza transaction of $276 AUD.  Almost immediately after this took place (according to my bank) this same credit card was used to make 50+ fraudulent purchases throughout North America and Europe.  Thousands of dollars worth of online goods and services.  All during my overnight sleeping time.  
My bank stopped the card sometime during the night and I woke to find this 'major fraud' on my CC was being investigated by the financial crimes services within my bank.
My bank is now going through the process of having all these fraudulent payments refunded to me, but this will take weeks.

The original Bonz transaction turned out to be annual membership fees that they take automatically without warning or a 'thank you' message, so that transaction was legitimate.  
However I am no longer dealing with Bonanza.  I don't know if their use of my card somehow set off the fraud or if it was just a coincidence but I no longer feel safe to leave any credit card or banking details with them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> This is not a peeve, more of a concern and a caution I guess.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The original Bonz transaction turned out to be annual membership fees that they take automatically without warning or a 'thank you' message, so that transaction was legitimate.


I had that happen when the annual upgrade membership expired and I emailed when I saw it on my monthly invoice. I emailed them and it was credited within hours. 

I also have the same card on file for my monthly fees but I've never had any fraudulent transactions. 

I suspect the fraud was coincidental.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> I had that happen when the annual upgrade membership expired and I emailed when I saw it on my monthly invoice. I emailed them and it was credited within hours.
> 
> I also have the same card on file for my monthly fees but I've never had any fraudulent transactions.
> 
> I suspect the fraud was coincidental.



Yes it may well have been coincidental  
And I don't think for a minute that any individual at Bonanza has done anything wrong.  But I don't really know how securely card details are kept by Bonanza.    My CC hadn't been used for anything for almost 7 days and then suddenly it took off right after this fee charge was made - which of course doesn't prove or even suggest anything at all.  But I feel uncomfortable enough after this experience to finally end any possibility of selling there again in future.  

I'm going to request a refund for the annual fee charge - thank you for giving me the idea


----------



## quinna

Ugh, a new favorite for me is when a buyer insults your item to try and negotiate a lowball offer. Do you really think telling me my good condition, fairly priced bag is "pretty banged up" is going to guilt me into accepting your lowball offer?


----------



## Lubina

-Pets featured in photos 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bally-Women...038517?hash=item1c688b37b5:g:h08AAOSwepJXXLfy


----------



## restricter

Person makes lowball offer on an item without a best offer, asks what I'd accept, goes away and comes back with an offer that's $10 more than her lowball because there's an eBay bucks deal.  Guess who got blocked.  Ugh.


----------



## StopHammertime

I bought a purse that said it was in like new condition with a few small scuffs. The pictures corroborated this. Got the bag and this thing is rough. It has lost its shape, can't stand up straight [this is an MK Hamilton], and has tons of heavy scratching and a large sticky patch on the inside. I requested a return and they have offered me a $30 partial refund [emoji15] Usually I would just sell it myself and cut my losses but I am NEVER going to use this bag.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Here's one. I had a buyer send me a best offer. I accepted, even though it was lower than what I originally paid. 5 days later, no payment. Why the hell make the effort to make an offer and not pay? It's not like you're bidding on something and you may forget you bid on it by the time the auction ended.... [emoji58] you're on the page, pushing the best offer button and typing in an offer. I feel like you do that when you're actually serious about buying the item? Do buyers really just get their jollies off of bidding/making offers on items they don't intend on actually paying for? [emoji23] 

eBay needs a pay immediately option for best offers like they have on buy it now.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Buyers who make an offer that is higher than your selling price but lower than selling price combined with shipping price. You accept, giving them free shipping. They then return for fit and you are out of the shipping fee if you have no restocking fee. Never again!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Here's one. I had a buyer send me a best offer. I accepted, even though it was lower than what I originally paid. 5 days later, no payment. Why the hell make the effort to make an offer and not pay? It's not like you're bidding on something and you may forget you bid on it by the time the auction ended.... [emoji58] you're on the page, pushing the best offer button and typing in an offer. I feel like you do that when you're actually serious about buying the item? Do buyers really just get their jollies off of bidding/making offers on items they don't intend on actually paying for? [emoji23]
> 
> eBay needs a pay immediately option for best offers like they have on buy it now.



As a follow up-- sent a NPB claim last night and got payment today. [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## quinna

Sellers who copy paste your entire description. I find this quite lazy and irritating since I generally put some thought into my detailed descriptions.


----------



## alansgail

My biggest peeve is to be actively searching for a handbag, find the handbag, see no measurements on the handbag. I absolutely hate the description of small, medium, large, extra large since these descriptions mean different things to different people.
I pretty much use a cut and paste of....."Hello, dimensions please?" I recently had a seller insist that the measurements were there.
Had to let her know that dimensions need to include the length, height, and width of the bag. Otherwise it's a crap shoot as to what you'll get. She told me she would message me in 15 minutes when she got home.....surprisingly she never did.
I can't count how many times I've just disregarded a listing because there are no measurements included. When I'm looking to buy a bag then I'm ready to buy NOW!
Without measurements I find these listings completely worthless......and I do not appreciate having to go to another site or do my own detective work to figure it out. 
My takeaway is that maybe they just don't want to sell it that badly......or that they like returns.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Ebay recently ran a test where they hid item specifics and/or description. Even though sellers had them in their listings, buyers could not see them at all. There are several threads on the discussion boards on Ebay complaining about this. Maybe this happened to your seller?


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Ebay recently ran a test where they hid item specifics and/or description. Even though sellers had them in their listings, buyers could not see them at all. There are several threads on the discussion boards on Ebay complaining about this. Maybe this happened to your seller?


Why? I would be very mad if they did this to me!

Sometimes I forget to put measurements in my etsy listings because I copy the descriptions from ebay or tradesy and the measurements are in the item specifics, not the description.


----------



## tickedoffchick

alansgail said:


> My biggest peeve is to be actively searching for a handbag, find the handbag, see no measurements on the handbag. I absolutely hate the description of small, medium, large, extra large since these descriptions mean different things to different people.
> I pretty much use a cut and paste of....."Hello, dimensions please?" I recently had a seller insist that the measurements were there.
> Had to let her know that dimensions need to include the length, height, and width of the bag. Otherwise it's a crap shoot as to what you'll get. She told me she would message me in 15 minutes when she got home.....surprisingly she never did.
> I can't count how many times I've just disregarded a listing because there are no measurements included. When I'm looking to buy a bag then I'm ready to buy NOW!
> Without measurements I find these listings completely worthless......and I do not appreciate having to go to another site or do my own detective work to figure it out.
> My takeaway is that maybe they just don't want to sell it that badly......or that they like returns.


The listing template prompts for measurements. but who knows what eBay decides to show buyers on a day-to-day basis? Sounds like they're "experimenting" again.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Came on here to vent -- haven't been on eBay for a while and decided to try to sell some stuff I no longer use. It's like the zombie flea market out there! Probably going to switch to one of the online consignment sites after this experience -- it's not worth the hassle any more.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

tickedoffchick said:


> The listing template prompts for measurements. but who knows what eBay decides to show buyers on a day-to-day basis? Sounds like they're "experimenting" again.


That is exactly what they were doing. They call it "Beta test".


----------



## Nikki_

0 FB buyer who just joins sends me a message regarding a BIN item with:
"550?"

Their "offer" was less than half of what my BIN price is. 

What is it with some potential buyers having absolutely no manners at all? Don't even get me started regarding the lack of complete sentences. 

These types go directly to my BBL.


----------



## Love That Bag

I just listed a bunch of limited edition sold out items and got people sending nasty messages when I didn't accept offers less than the retail. Seriously people- I'm not going to pay for you to take stuff off my hands.


----------



## Nikki_

A pet peeve of mine is when I'm interested in purchasing an item, yet the item only has 1 picture making it virtually impossible to authenticate let alone to see the condition. The icing on the cake is when the seller says they're a PF member. 

Why should I have to "request" more pictures for wear and tear, not to mention authentication purposes? 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-Neverfull-PM-tote-handbag/352377185


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nikki_ said:


> A pet peeve of mine is when I'm interested in purchasing an item, yet the item only has 1 picture making it virtually impossible to authenticate let alone to see the condition. The icing on the cake is when the seller says they're a PF member.
> 
> Why should I have to "request" more pictures for wear and tear, not to mention authentication purposes?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-Neverfull-PM-tote-handbag/352377185


I always wonder does this work for sellers because I put so much effort into my listing.  I would not feel comfortable buying a bag based off of one picture either. I thought about it some more, I could not just use one or two pictures that is asking for a SNAD.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> A pet peeve of mine is when I'm interested in purchasing an item, yet the item only has 1 picture making it virtually impossible to authenticate let alone to see the condition. The icing on the cake is when the seller says they're a PF member.
> 
> Why should I have to "request" more pictures for wear and tear, not to mention authentication purposes?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-Neverfull-PM-tote-handbag/352377185


I don't waste my time on these sellers. Anyone can say they are a tpf member; it doesn't make it true. If they spent any time on tpf, they would know that one picture isn't enough. Quite often, I have to make collages of some of my pictures because 12 isn't enough. What does this mean? "There are no Scruggs it scraps to the monogram canvas." She didn't bother to proofread either.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I don't waste my time on these sellers. Anyone can say they are a tpf member; it doesn't make it true. If they spent any time on tpf, they would know that one picture isn't enough. Quite often, I have to make collages of some of my pictures because 12 isn't enough. What does this mean? "There are no Scruggs it scraps to the monogram canvas." She didn't bother to proofread either.


Agreed, 12 are the least amount required to sell a high end bag.


----------



## Lubina

Nikki_ said:


> A pet peeve of mine is when I'm interested in purchasing an item, yet the item only has 1 picture making it virtually impossible to authenticate let alone to see the condition. The icing on the cake is when the seller says they're a PF member.
> 
> Why should I have to "request" more pictures for wear and tear, not to mention authentication purposes?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Louis-Vuitton-monogram-Neverfull-PM-tote-handbag/352377185



I can't stand it when a seller posts only 1 photo and it's a stock photo! I find that happens a lot with bags and clothing. Clothing can be awkward to photograph without a mannequin or the space. I get that and don't mind stock photos as long as they are accompanied by other photos of the actual item for sale. When that happens and I am really interested I check their selling history and feedback, any other items they have for sale to see if stock photos are the norm for them and I ask for additional photos.


----------



## whateve

Why do people set up listings as BO if they are only willing to accept an offer almost as much as the list price? Someone listed two items I want at $40 each BO, free shipping. I asked to buy both, knowing the seller could ship both for the same price as shipping one, and she said she would accept $75. A $5 discount is the best you can do, $2.50 per item, when you are saving that much anyway in combining shipping?


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> Why do people set up listings as BO if they are only willing to accept an offer almost as much as the list price? Someone listed two items I want at $40 each BO, free shipping. I asked to buy both, knowing the seller could ship both for the same price as shipping one, and she said she would accept $75. A $5 discount is the best you can do, $2.50 per item, when you are saving that much anyway in combining shipping?


 This is also my ultimate pet peeve! I had a seller listed a bag for $2400 with BO. I made an offer of $2200, which was, I thought,  very reasonable. She came back with $2390, and said that that would be her absolute lowest. LOLLOLLOL!!
I have absolute no problems with people pricing their stuff at whatever price they want, but if the lowest you're willing to accept is so close to your listing price, then please take out that freakin' BO option and list it at your lowest instead.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> This is also my ultimate pet peeve! I had a seller listed a bag for $2400 with BO. I made an offer of $2200, which was, I thought,  very reasonable. She came back with $2390, and said that that would be her absolute lowest. LOLLOLLOL!!
> I have absolute no problems with people pricing their stuff at whatever price they want, but if the lowest you're willing to accept is so close to your listing price, then please take out that freakin' BO option and list it at your lowest instead.


Exactly!!!
Now I won't buy her items just on principle. I would have expected her to offer $75 as a discount for both if she didn't have the BO option, just because of the shipping savings. I countered with $70 and she said she couldn't go that low! Now we are quibbling over $5. If you use BO, discounts between 10 and 15 percent are reasonable. A discount of $2.50 isn't going to do anything for me. I'm trying to think of a response to this seller, telling her she shouldn't have set these up with BO without sounding snarky.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> Exactly!!!
> Now I won't buy her items just on principle. I would have expected her to offer $75 as a discount for both if she didn't have the BO option, just because of the shipping savings. I countered with $70 and she said she couldn't go that low! Now we are quibbling over $5. If you use BO, discounts between 10 and 15 percent are reasonable. A discount of $2.50 isn't going to do anything for me. I'm trying to think of a response to this seller, telling her she shouldn't have set these up with BO without sounding snarky.


Ask her if she does combine shipping,
or what her lowest is for 1 item.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Ask her if she does combine shipping,
> or what her lowest is for 1 item.


Thanks. I tried. She said she would ship both for $75 with free priority shipping. So I asked how much for one, shipped standard, or both, shipped standard. She said $75, with free standard shipping. So she lowered the quality of the shipping but not the price. I'm done. She doesn't really want to sell to me.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Most buyer wants the cheapest price, and most seller want the most they can get.  My experiences with BO was not so great. I usually felt robbed with the best offer.  I am willingly to lower my price a little for someone who is a little shy of the asking price. A lot of buyers want a significant discount, so I don't use it anymore.  Now, I stick to a price that I am willing to let it go.  I will straight-up tell a potential buyer that I cannot take a lot off if they ask for a discount through a private message.  There are no sides frustrated with this approach for me.  With my experience with best offer, I don't use it if I think the asking price is fair because I found it awful when buyers did it to me.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Most buyer wants the cheapest price, and most seller want the most they can get.  My experiences with BO was not so great. I usually felt robbed with the best offer.  I am willingly to lower my price a little for someone who is a little shy of the asking price. A lot of buyers want a significant discount, so I don't use it anymore.  Now, I stick to a price that I am willing to let it go.  I will straight-up tell a potential buyer that I cannot take a lot off if they ask for a discount through a private message.  There are no sides frustrated with this approach for me.  With my experience with best offer, I don't use it if I think the asking price is fair because I found it awful when buyers did it to me.


If the seller hadn't had the best offer enabled, I wouldn't have asked for a discount except for something to reflect the savings of combined shipping. Now I won't buy from her on principle since she wouldn't consider a very good offer. She's had several offers and refused all of them. I bet all the buyers are shaking their heads, wondering what offer she would accept. I think if you list an item for $40 or BO, you should be willing to accept $35. Percentages are different when the amount are so low. I wouldn't expect the seller of a $4000 item to accept $3500 even though it is the same percentage. It is just that I don't see the point of having BOs for savings of less than $5.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> If the seller hadn't had the best offer enabled, I wouldn't have asked for a discount except for something to reflect the savings of combined shipping. Now I won't buy from her on principle since she wouldn't consider a very good offer. She's had several offers and refused all of them. I bet all the buyers are shaking their heads, wondering what offer she would accept. I think if you list an item for $40 or BO, you should be willing to accept $35. Percentages are different when the amount are so low. I wouldn't expect the seller of a $4000 item to accept $3500 even though it is the same percentage. It is just that I don't see the point of having BOs for savings of less than $5.


I think best offer can get messy because what is a reasonable best offer is kind of subjective.  So, for me I try my best to pick reasonable prices and not use it.  I understand your point of view.  Taking five dollars off does seem very reasonable.  Maybe some sellers can only afford to lose one to two dollars off. I know for some people that would be a waste of their time.  On the flip side, I have read on forums that some sellers can't take much off cheap items because they would make so little after fees that it would be a waste of their time to sell. I also know some sellers have no interest in using best offer which is false advertising to me.  After I started to sell myself, I see best offer at the discretion of the seller. It is the seller's item.  I believe buyers should not feel entitled to a specific discount.  From my experience, a lot of buyers feel entitled to a specific discount even if the price is cheap.  I would hate to turn a good buyer away that would have paid my reasonable asking price if they did not see the best offer link.  So sadly, I mainly don't use it if I am too close to my rock bottom asking price even though it might help some buyers.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Buyer buys NWT item. Buyer opens return request because it does not fit. I approve it. Buyer messages letting me know she no longer has the tags (not just not attached, at all) but hopes this is not a problem. When I say it is, she starts the "she is a senior and this is so much money for her" routine. And surely I can just attached another tag I must have laying about... BTW she got a $160+ item for $30. And I love it how people like these never consider that the other person may have even worse financial problems.


----------



## Catbird9

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Buyer buys NWT item. Buyer opens return request because it does not fit. I approve it. Buyer messages letting me know she no longer has the tags (not just not attached, at all) but hopes this is not a problem. When I say it is, she starts the "she is a senior and this is so much money for her" routine. And surely I can just attached another tag I must have laying about... BTW she got a $160+ item for $30. And I love it how people like these never consider that the other person may have even worse financial problems.



That is annoying! I'm pretty sure you don't have to refund her if the item comes back to you not in the condition it was sent. 
eBay's policy states: 

"You must return an item in the same condition as it was received, not used or altered in any way. You must also include, in the same condition as it was received:

All original packaging such as boxes, bags, *tags,* and UPCs....."
If her messages came through the eBay system, you have it on record that she removed the tags. eBay might rule in your favor if you refused to refund, but is it worth the hassle and possible negative feedback? Unfortunately it seems to be a cost of doing business on eBay. But she should pay return shipping, and I would definitely put her on my BBL.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Here is the problem: she first opened a return request (I take returns, no problem) for fit, which I accepted straight away (good customer service or plain stupid) THEN she told me she removed the tags, hoping "it's not a problem". When I told her it is, she said she dug through the trash and could not find the tags. 
Because the return is approved, Ebay will do nothing (they probably not do anything if the return was not approved.

Now the tags on this particular item were on the outside (clothing item) with no way to tuck them when wearing. Coincidence? I think not. Based on her feedback left, she returns at least half of what she buys. A lot of the feedback she leaves (positive) states that "she had to return but seller was nice" and such.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here is the problem: she first opened a return request (I take returns, no problem) for fit, which I accepted straight away (good customer service or plain stupid) THEN she told me she removed the tags, hoping "it's not a problem". When I told her it is, she said she dug through the trash and could not find the tags.
> Because the return is approved, Ebay will do nothing (they probably not do anything if the return was not approved.
> 
> Now the tags on this particular item were on the outside (clothing item) with no way to tuck them when wearing. Coincidence? I think not. Based on her feedback left, she returns at least half of what she buys. A lot of the feedback she leaves (positive) states that "she had to return but seller was nice" and such.


I think you can do something after you receive the return. You can report the buyer. After all, you didn't get the item back in the condition you sent it. If you make a big enough stink, ebay will probably pay for the refund out of their pocket, so you'll have your item back but your money too. In my experience, they will do this when the amounts are small to keep both parties happy.

If she is a senior and this is so much money, she shouldn't be shopping online. Being a senior doesn't necessarily mean you are poor.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

There is some funny business going on with her though - today she tells me the tags on the pants said nude but (she said) the pants were black. And she said she found the tags hanging on the inside. The pants I sold her are nude and the tags were on the outside. Does anyone know how to check someone's ebay purchase history?


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> There is some funny business going on with her though - today she tells me the tags on the pants said nude but (she said) the pants were black. And she said she found the tags hanging on the inside. The pants I sold her are nude and the tags were on the outside. Does anyone know how to check someone's ebay purchase history?


There used to be a tool but they got rid of it. You can look at her feedback to see if another seller has left feedback for her, and you might find it that way, or you can look on ebay completed listings to see if anyone has sold the same pants recently and maybe find out who the buyer was.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I looked at the completed listings for the same brand/size in black. Lo and behold, on one of the first pairs I checked the winning bidder's scrambled ID (first letter - number, actually) and feedback number correspond to that of my buyer. Plus she asked the seller a question and for some reason the whole ID is displayed there. Surprise, surprise, that seller does not offer returns.
I did email her that item number asking if that was the item she was returning in which case she should send it to the correct seller. She messaged back that "I cleared up the mistery (sic)"??? I hope that means she won't send me someone else's stuff.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I looked at the completed listings for the same brand/size in black. Lo and behold, on one of the first pairs I checked the winning bidder's scrambled ID (first letter - number, actually) and feedback number correspond to that of my buyer. Plus she asked the seller a question and for some reason the whole ID is displayed there. Surprise, surprise, that seller does not offer returns.
> I did email her that item number asking if that was the item she was returning in which case she should send it to the correct seller. She messaged back that "I cleared up the mistery (sic)"??? I hope that means she won't send me someone else's stuff.


Gosh, what a nightmare! Are you in managed returns? As in, ebay automatically issues the refund to the buyer, or do you get to examine the return before issuing the refund? Because I would definitely be calling ebay if I didn't get my item back intact. I suspect you should actually wait to see what you get back before you bother calling though. Maybe you'll be lucky and she'll drop the whole thing.

ETA: why would someone buy two pairs of something if she doesn't know they will fit?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

No, I am not. If I get anything other than my own new item, in its original condition, I will be reporting and filing mail fraud, etc. Ebay will not care so it probably will not help to call them.
So far it looks like she purchased several pairs of pants, likes mine, wants to return a used pair she bought from someone else but that seller does not offer returns. So she is trying to return them to me for a full refund of the money she paid for mine (higher than what she paid for the other pair) so everyone will be happy, except of course me.


----------



## tickedoffchick

BeautyAddict58 said:


> No, I am not. If I get anything other than my own new item, in its original condition, I will be reporting and filing mail fraud, etc. Ebay will not care so it probably will not help to call them.
> So far it looks like she purchased several pairs of pants, likes mine, wants to return a used pair she bought from someone else but that seller does not offer returns. So she is trying to return them to me for a full refund of the money she paid for mine (higher than what she paid for the other pair) so everyone will be happy, except of course me.



Besides searching feedback have you Googled her to see if she's maybe involved in other scams offline or online? I had a buyer once who was making me nervous (after I shipped, naturally) and a search revealed she was on probation for theft.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I looked at the completed listings for the same brand/size in black. Lo and behold, on one of the first pairs I checked the winning bidder's scrambled ID (first letter - number, actually) and feedback number correspond to that of my buyer. Plus she asked the seller a question and for some reason the whole ID is displayed there. Surprise, surprise, that seller does not offer returns.
> I did email her that item number asking if that was the item she was returning in which case she should send it to the correct seller. She messaged back that "I cleared up the mistery (sic)"??? I hope that means she won't send me someone else's stuff.


Having found that she bought the same item from another seller, I'd send the following message through the return/dispute console as well as through the transaction and ebay messaging and if you have her email (from the PP payment), through PP.

_Dear buyer, _

_I'm sending this message to you through the transaction, the return request and through paypal because I want to make sure you receive it and want it on record that there's an issue with the color you claimed to have received from me.  _

_I sent you a NWT item but as per your purchase of item # (fill in the blank) from seller (fill in the blank) you also purchased another pair in a different color. As promised and per my return policy, I do accept returns for my items in the same condition sent. Since the other pair had tags removed and were a different color, I will not be able to take a return of someone else's item. If that's the item that didn't fit, please approach the other seller. _

_I will only take back my own pair in nude with tags attached. _

_Thank you_.

Actually, you might also give her an out by suggesting that if she chooses keep and not to return your item, you'll understand and it's not a problem. *wink*


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Having found that she bought the same item from another seller, I'd send the following message through the return/dispute console as well as through the transaction and ebay messaging and if you have her email (from the PP payment), through PP.
> 
> _Dear buyer, _
> 
> _I'm sending this message to you through the transaction, the return request and through paypal because I want to make sure you receive it and want it on record that there's an issue with the color you claimed to have received from me.  _
> 
> _I sent you a NWT item but as per your purchase of item # (fill in the blank) from seller (fill in the blank) you also purchased another pair in a different color. As promised and per my return policy, I do accept returns for my items in the same condition sent. Since the other pair had tags removed and were a different color, I will not be able to take a return of someone else's item. If that's the item that didn't fit, please approach the other seller. _
> 
> _I will only take back my own pair in nude with tags attached. _
> 
> _Thank you_.
> 
> Actually, you might also give her an out by suggesting that if she chooses keep and not to return your item, you'll understand and it's not a problem. *wink*




Great message!

I'd use this.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I sent her something like this. Sadly ultimately regardless of what she sends back, I will have to refund her. But she could become the first person I'll file mail fraud, IC3, etc. charges on.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I sent her something like this. Sadly ultimately regardless of what she sends back, I will have to refund her. But she could become the first person I'll file mail fraud, IC3, etc. charges on.


Contact ebay if you get a different item back.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I will most definitely let them know!


----------



## Jerry's house

chantel.atl said:


> Does anyone have experiences with sophielovesdesign? The store is on eBay and I bought a bag that smells of cigarettes and want to know if it was a fluke or they have issues with their bags?


I recently bought a few purses from this woman. It was a big back n forth hassle! The purses were in ok condition but I had to return them for a horrible smoke smell must of been the cigarettes. She did not want to take them back and argued but I was able to open a case against her and get my money back. Be careful out there!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeenBurned said:


> Contact ebay if you get a different item back.


Update: I got my pants back. They are as sent with the tags attached. 

BUT I also got another package from her with an identical pair of pants (the tags are slightly different). I am a little too exhausted to start trying to contact her and ask for money to ship the other pair back to her. 
2 days ago she let me know she "found the pants she bought from me": different brand and color, plus I am not "The Little Online Shop" and she did not pay $141. Sigh... Luckily she ended up not sending those to me.

Between all the emails of all the pants she thought she bought from me, I counted at least five pairs. I don't think she should be allowed to shop online or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Update: I got my pants back. They are as sent with the tags attached.
> 
> BUT I also got another package from her with an identical pair of pants (the tags are slightly different). I am a little too exhausted to start trying to contact her and ask for money to ship the other pair back to her.
> 2 days ago she let me know she "found the pants she bought from me": different brand and color, plus I am not "The Little Online Shop" and she did not pay $141. Sigh... Luckily she ended up not sending those to me.
> 
> Between all the emails of all the pants she thought she bought from me, I counted at least five pairs. I don't think she should be allowed to shop online or anywhere else for that matter.


wow, what a saga! I'm glad you got your pants back. How many pairs of pant did she buy, I wonder?


----------



## BeenBurned

I bet if watchcount were still working, we'd see that she does a ton of online shopping for lots of similar items. It sounds like she has trouble keeping tracking of who sold her which item.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Hmm, I don't think I would contact her again.  Maybe just once if I think that she would work with me.  The buyer seems very difficult and off in the head.  You did not ask her to send other pants that decision is on her.  For some people you can't be too kind because they will sting you in the booty.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Well, this morning I check the packages and noticed that the tracking number on both is the same. So she actually printed out two copies of the same shipping label and somehow USPS did not catch it.
I wrote her a message this morning letting her know that I received 2 pairs of pants, refunded her for mine and if she wants the other pair back she needs to pay return shipping. Of course, when I said I would send a Paypal invoice, Ebay would not allow me to send the message saying they suspect an off-Ebay transaction.

Anyway,  I also told her using the same label twice is not a good idea because as far as anyone was concerned there was only one package, plus it is fraud.

I did report her to Ebay pointing out her out-of-control shopping, returns, general confusion and the fact that she claims to be a senior of limited financial means, so maybe she should not be allowed to shop on Ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Of course, when I said I would send a Paypal invoice, Ebay would not allow me to send the message saying they suspect an off-Ebay transaction.


Send her an email through Paypal (request money) and when she pays, you would print a shipping label through "ship now." 
www.paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I did and we'll see what she does.


----------



## beekmanhill

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Well, this morning I check the packages and noticed that the tracking number on both is the same. So she actually printed out two copies of the same shipping label and somehow USPS did not catch it.
> I wrote her a message this morning letting her know that I received 2 pairs of pants, refunded her for mine and if she wants the other pair back she needs to pay return shipping. Of course, when I said I would send a Paypal invoice, Ebay would not allow me to send the message saying they suspect an off-Ebay transaction.
> 
> Anyway,  I also told her using the same label twice is not a good idea because as far as anyone was concerned there was only one package, plus it is fraud.
> 
> I did report her to Ebay pointing out her out-of-control shopping, returns, general confusion and the fact that she claims to be a senior of limited financial means, so maybe she should not be allowed to shop on Ebay.



What a saga.   I do hope eBay takes some action on her account for everybody's sake including hers.  Just think of the time you wasted on this one sale, and it isn't over yet.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

beekmanhill said:


> What a saga.   I do hope eBay takes some action on her account for everybody's sake including hers.  Just think of the time you wasted on this one sale, and it isn't over yet.


It is for me. I am returning her pants tomorrow - she paid for postage. She also apologized for buying these pants before she knew if they would look good on her. One pair, I can understand but five?


----------



## beekmanhill

BeautyAddict58 said:


> It is for me. I am returning her pants tomorrow - she paid for postage. She also apologized for buying these pants before she knew if they would look good on her. One pair, I can understand but five?



Seems she might be honest, but addled.  Good thing it's done on your end.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

beekmanhill said:


> What a saga.   I do hope eBay takes some action on her account for everybody's sake including hers.  Just think of the time you wasted on this one sale, and it isn't over yet.





BeautyAddict58 said:


> It is for me. I am returning her pants tomorrow - she paid for postage. She also apologized for buying these pants before she knew if they would look good on her. One pair, I can understand but five?


Y'all post too funny!  To me, she was using the different sellers as a dressing room.  She had plans to return some and keep the perfect one.  It just got confusing--too many pants.   I am glad it is over.


----------



## whateve

Listings that say "great condition, could use a cleaning." What does that mean? How bad is the dirt or stains? Are they on the inside or the outside, and specifically where are they and what type of dirt is it? Will normal cleaning remove them or might they be permanent?

Listings where the shipping cost is a large percentage of the total cost. Looking through listings and seeing an item that is only $25, I click on it only to find that shipping is $15. Then I'm so disappointed. It's a psychological thing; If it was listed for $30 with $10 shipping, I'd be more likely to consider it, and $40 with free shipping is even more attractive.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Listings that say "great condition, could use a cleaning." What does that mean? How bad is the dirt or stains? Are they on the inside or the outside, and specifically where are they and what type of dirt is it? Will normal cleaning remove them or might they be permanent?
> 
> *Listings where the shipping cost is a large percentage of the total cost. Looking through listings and seeing an item that is only $25, I click on it only to find that shipping is $15. Then I'm so disappointed. It's a psychological thing; If it was listed for $30 with $10 shipping, I'd be more likely to consider it, and $40 with free shipping is even more attractive.*



I completely agree and have come across the same type of listings where the shipping costs are nearly the same as the cost of the item. Quite often, I find that some of the shipping costs are relatively high from experience in dealing with the USPS.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> I completely agree and have come across the same type of listings where the shipping costs are nearly the same as the cost of the item. Quite often, I find that some of the shipping costs are relatively high from experience in dealing with the USPS.


I can understand in some of the cases when the item really does weigh a lot, but I'm seeing it on wallets and other small goods. I'm sure this hurts their sales.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I can understand in some of the cases when the item really does weigh a lot, but I'm seeing it on wallets and other small goods. I'm sure this hurts their sales.


I think some sellers don't know how, or don't take the time, to choose the best shipping options for their item. Sometimes I'll contact them and try to explain that it's discouraging me from buying the item. Sometimes they catch on and change it, but more often, they can't seem to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I can understand in some of the cases when the item really does weigh a lot, but I'm seeing it on wallets and other small goods. I'm sure this hurts their sales.



I've been seeing the same on smaller items. For example, a seller will have standard shipping listed with a charge of $9.99, yet they could easily fit the item into a USPS Priority small flat rate box for a little over $6.00.


----------



## Dee1jay

I apologize if this should be asked elsewhere, but so many of you seem well-versed with EBay selling and buying:

I'm looking at an item (retail of $450) priced at $390 OBO. What would be a NON-insulting best offer?  Is $350 ok? Could I go a bit lower?

I want a good deal, but I know--from reading here--that sellers deserve a profit. 

Thanks for suggestions!


----------



## lila12

*Dee1jay* - personally as a seller I don't get insulted by any offers and would offer what you would like to pay as a start. As a seller I accept or counter every offer. As a buyer, when I am making an offer, I most often research two things:

1. The amount similar/same items have sold for in the past through a completed listings search on the eBay site

2. The average % discount the seller historically accepts on the goofbid tool - go to goofbid.com, eBay buyer tools, eBay best offer tool and enter the seller's username.

Those two pieces of info usually lead me to offer something slightly below their average accepted offer and/or in line with recently sold item prices.


----------



## Dee1jay

lila12 said:


> *Dee1jay* - personally as a seller I don't get insulted by any offers and would offer what you would like to pay as a start. As a seller I accept or counter every offer. As a buyer, when I am making an offer, I most often research two things:
> 
> 1. The amount similar/same items have sold for in the past through a completed listings search on the eBay site
> 
> 2. The average % discount the seller historically accepts on the goofbid tool - go to goofbid.com, eBay buyer tools, eBay best offer tool and enter the seller's username.
> 
> Those two pieces of info usually lead me to offer something slightly below their average accepted offer and/or in line with recently sold item prices.



Thank you so much for the good suggestions. I appreciate you taking time to provide me advice. I will do both of the things you suggest before I make my offer. 

Thanks again...I really appreciate your help!


----------



## whateve

Grumble, grumble! When a seller turns down your offer, then ends up selling it a week later to someone else for less.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> Grumble, grumble! When a seller turns down your offer, then ends up selling it a week later to someone else for less.


That sucks!  I can't speak for your seller, but for me it is not personal. People are always changing. I have to feel comfortable selling my item for a lower price for no regrets.  Sometimes, I feel I was not prepared to sell for that price at that time.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> That sucks!  I can't speak for your seller, but for me it is not personal. People are always changing. I have to feel comfortable selling my item for a lower price for no regrets.  Sometimes, I feel I was not prepared to sell for that price at that time.


It was the same seller who I complained about earlier. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours.703361/page-312#post-30433560
She had two items for $39.99 each OBO, free shipping. I offered $35 each, explaining that she would make more because she could put them in the same package, and since they are lightweight, it would cost the same to ship two as to ship one. Her counteroffer was $75 for both, so at that point I just walked away. When she decided she was willing to take less than my offer, she could have come back to me but she didn't.


----------



## whateve

I know this has been mentioned before - sellers who raise their price after someone expresses interest. Someone had an item listed at auction starting at $25. The shipping was showing close to $20 for me, so I contacted the seller to see if they could just use a flat rate box. The seller said they could ship it to me for $7.50, so I said, great, then if I win, I'll just wait for an invoice with the correct shipping before I pay. Shortly thereafter, the starting price was changed to $31. I didn't look at the auction again until the last day when it came to the top of my watch list, and it was changed to $65! No one bid, including me!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> It was the same seller who I complained about earlier. http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-pet-peeves-post-yours.703361/page-312#post-30433560
> She had two items for $39.99 each OBO, free shipping. I offered $35 each, explaining that she would make more because she could put them in the same package, and since they are lightweight, it would cost the same to ship two as to ship one. Her counteroffer was $75 for both, so at that point I just walked away. When she decided she was willing to take less than my offer, she could have come back to me but she didn't.


You know what, I have never thought some buyers felt that way.  After telling some people no, I have never felt comfortable emailing them back again.   I usually assumed they moved on.  I want a happy buyer, and I am not sure they would be a happy buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

never mind.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I know this has been mentioned before - sellers who raise their price after someone expresses interest. Someone had an item listed at auction starting at $25. The shipping was showing close to $20 for me, so I contacted the seller to see if they could just use a flat rate box. The seller said they could ship it to me for $7.50, so I said, great, then if I win, I'll just wait for an invoice with the correct shipping before I pay. Shortly thereafter, the starting price was changed to $31. I didn't look at the auction again until the last day when it came to the top of my watch list, and it was changed to $65! No one bid, including me!


Wow!  That is a funny auction.  There is a lot going on.  That's not typical.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I know this has been mentioned before - sellers who raise their price after someone expresses interest. Someone had an item listed at auction starting at $25. The shipping was showing close to $20 for me, so I contacted the seller to see if they could just use a flat rate box. The seller said they could ship it to me for $7.50, so I said, great, then if I win, I'll just wait for an invoice with the correct shipping before I pay. Shortly thereafter, the starting price was changed to $31. I didn't look at the auction again until the last day when it came to the top of my watch list, and it was changed to $65! No one bid, including me!



There is a theory about raising a price if an item doesn't sell. Some experienced sellers swear it works. Interesting thread about it here:
https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...se-the-price-This-is-one-of-the/td-p/17716319

If the price is too low it can make the buyer wonder if there's something wrong with the item that is not being disclosed.  The perception of quality is influenced by price. "If you do not assign value to your items, no one else will either."

Another thought: "If you raise it enough, you hit a market that is not price sensitive. I've met plenty of people who see something they want and buy it without even glancing at the price. You also hit markets where people assume because it's priced higher, it must be "better" in some way. It doesn't work every time, but it works often enough that it's not nonsense."

It has given me something to think about when relisting my items.


----------



## anthrosphere

Tradesy: when people "loves" my items but not buy them, even when I lower the prices my items still sit in my closet. *rollseyes* If you love it so much, then buy it already! They're just annoying as watchers on ebay!


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Tradesy: when people "loves" my items but not buy them, even when I lower the prices my items still sit in my closet. *rollseyes* If you love it so much, then buy it already! They're just annoying as watchers on ebay!


I forget to look at my loves list on Tradesy. On ebay, because listings expire and my watch list is sorted in the order of ending soonest, I get reminded of listings when they get to the first page. Also, ebay sends me messages asking me if I'm still interested, and tells me when sellers have lowered prices. They are starting to do it on items I don't even have on my watch list, just items I've looked at. Tradesy should do something like that. I've gotten a few messages from Tradesy telling me when items on my love list have lowered prices, but I think they only do that for certain sellers. I bet I would make sales if my watchers knew I had lowered my price.


----------



## Nikki_

When a buyer contacts you multiple times about your item (which is encouraged) then purchases your item and _then _states that it's a gift and needs it yesterday. 
You go out of your way to ship using a costlier service and never receive even a "Thank you."


----------



## Macie x

People that sell items, but don't reply to questions about the item...


----------



## Stacy1607

Catbird9 said:


> There is a theory about raising a price if an item doesn't sell. Some experienced sellers swear it works. Interesting thread about it here:
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...se-the-price-This-is-one-of-the/td-p/17716319
> 
> If the price is too low it can make the buyer wonder if there's something wrong with the item that is not being disclosed.  The perception of quality is influenced by price. "If you do not assign value to your items, no one else will either."
> 
> Another thought: "If you raise it enough, you hit a market that is not price sensitive. I've met plenty of people who see something they want and buy it without even glancing at the price. You also hit markets where people assume because it's priced higher, it must be "better" in some way. It doesn't work every time, but it works often enough that it's not nonsense."
> 
> It has given me something to think about when relisting my items.


My biggest pet peeve as a seller on ebay is when I have a fixed price listing, and my message box is full of low ball offers.  It really makes me mad!  I can be kinda snippy in my replies sometimes.  I even put in my listings "to be fair to all members, please do not message best offers on a fixed price listing", but it continues!  Ebay buyers do not read!  My items are not in a flea market..  It feels good to vent about this...  lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Stacy1607 said:


> My biggest pet peeve as a seller on ebay is when I have a fixed price listing, and my message box is full of low ball offers.  It really makes me mad!  I can be kinda snippy in my replies sometimes.  I even put in my listings "to be fair to all members, please do not message best offers on a fixed price listing", but it continues!  Ebay buyers do not read!  My items are not in a flea market..  It feels good to vent about this...  lol


There was a time that making an offer on a listing that didn't offer a b.o. option was a policy violation. But ebay changed that policy and this is what they state. (It still gives you the option as a seller to reject offers.)

_If the *Make Offer* button doesn't appear in the listing, the seller may not be interested in receiving offers. If you do contact a seller to negotiate price or terms, you shouldn't make offers to buy the item outside of eBay. Doing so violates our offers to buy or sell outside of eBay policy_.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/best-offer.html


----------



## SweetDaisy05

anthrosphere said:


> Tradesy: when people "loves" my items but not buy them, even when I lower the prices my items still sit in my closet. *rollseyes* If you love it so much, then buy it already! They're just annoying as watchers on ebay!


Yes! Yes! And more yes!  It especially stinks when the price is really reasonable.  I am like what is the reservation about?  Can I help you?  I know they are invisible until they reveal themselves with a question or to haggle.  The problems with online selling.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Stacy1607 said:


> My biggest pet peeve as a seller on ebay is when I have a fixed price listing, and my message box is full of low ball offers.  It really makes me mad!  I can be kinda snippy in my replies sometimes.  I even put in my listings "to be fair to all members, please do not message best offers on a fixed price listing", but it continues!  Ebay buyers do not read!  My items are not in a flea market..  It feels good to vent about this...  lol


Those buyers ignored that on purpose most likely.  I have read from one that does that because he believed all prices set by sellers were truly negotiable.  He believed a seller's asking price was not their final or best price.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I forget to look at my loves list on Tradesy. On ebay, because listings expire and my watch list is sorted in the order of ending soonest, I get reminded of listings when they get to the first page. Also, ebay sends me messages asking me if I'm still interested, and tells me when sellers have lowered prices. *They are starting to do it on items I don't even have on my watch list, just items I've looked at. *Tradesy should do something like that. I've gotten a few messages from Tradesy telling me when items on my love list have lowered prices, but I think they only do that for certain sellers. I bet I would make sales if my watchers knew I had lowered my price.


That is a pet peeve for EBay for me.  They send me emails on things they think I would like that are barely similar.  It has made me take things off my wish list or saved searches.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Person makes offer then retracts offer. The next day same person makes same offer on same item and then retracts offer again. They went straight to my BBL, but why do people do this?


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Person makes offer then retracts offer. The next day same person makes same offer on same item and then retracts offer again. They went straight to my BBL, but why do people do this?


I would have done exactly what you did! Someone who's that fickle is one who will buy the item, pay and receive it, then change her mind and want to return.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeenBurned said:


> I would have done exactly what you did! Someone who's that fickle is one who will buy the item, pay and receive it, then change her mind and want to return.


That's what I thought. The only reason I did not take their first offer straight away because I was away at a trade show and could not send a combined invoice (2 items). Saved me a lot of hassle, I think.


----------



## KayuuKathey

"PLEASE SHIP ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

I hate that. Like no, I wont ship it at all?  How demanding.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who won't ship to Alaska or Hawaii, even though I don't live there. First class and priority flat rate postage costs exactly the same as anywhere else in the US.


----------



## anthrosphere

I hate paying for shipping out of pocket. And then waiting nearly a week for PayPal to release my funds. 3 days for the item to ship and deliver, and then another 3-4 days for my funds to be released. Pay the fee, then finally withdraw the funds. What a pain in the butt.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> I hate paying for shipping out of pocket. And then waiting nearly a week for PayPal to release my funds. 3 days for the item to ship and deliver, and then another 3-4 days for my funds to be released. Pay the fee, then finally withdraw the funds. What a pain in the butt.


Ebay had an option about a year ago where you could defer the payment of postage until after the item was delivered and the money was released. I never opted for it since my money was held. I believe it is ebay that is telling paypal to hold your money. They do it until you have a history of not running off with buyer's money without sending what they ordered! Even if you have sold before, if you are new to designer items or other highly faked things, you are put in an untrusted status for a trial period.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> ebay product ratings, like on this listing. They are meaningless since they weren't for this exact item, but all buyers may not realize that.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...8?hash=item43ee0aae2c:g:jUsAAOSw5HJXK4jS#rwid





debbiesdaughter said:


> Thank you!!  I am blown away at how stupid most of their product reviews are, what is the point of this except to mislead buyers???  Ebay you are not and never will be amazon..drives me freakin nuts!



Me too. The eBay FAQ says sellers can't opt out of them, and they will automatically be applied to "listings associated with a product in the eBay product catalog." I am seeing them on vintage Coach handbags, with no UPC in the item specifics (the UPC would be how the products are matched to eBay's product catalog, I assume). I can't figure out what causes the reviews to appear on some listings and not others. I saw one on a vintage leather bag in nice condition, and under the "review" system, there was one star, based on only one review for a _different_ bag from _another_ seller, something to the effect that "I didn't like it, it was vintage and I guess I shouldn't buy vintage bags." How dumb is that???!!!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Me too. The eBay FAQ says sellers can't opt out of them, and they will automatically be applied to "listings associated with a product in the eBay product catalog." I am seeing them on vintage Coach handbags, with no UPC in the item specifics (the UPC would be how the products are matched to eBay's product catalog, I assume). I can't figure out what causes the reviews to appear on some listings and not others. I saw one on a vintage leather bag in nice condition, and under the "review" system, there was one star, based on only one review for a _different_ bag from _another_ seller, something to the effect that "I didn't like it, it was vintage and I guess I shouldn't buy vintage bags." How dumb is that???!!!


I'm only seeing the reviews on bags with very generic titles, like "Coach bag," "authentic Coach purse," or "Coach vintage bag." These are the sellers who have no idea what they are selling. My listings always have very specific titles, so no reviews show up.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I'm only seeing the reviews on bags with very generic titles, like "Coach bag," "authentic Coach purse," or "Coach vintage bag." These are the sellers who have no idea what they are selling. My listings always have very specific titles, so no reviews show up.



That makes sense. I was wondering how I could avoid getting reviews slapped on my listings, having avoided them without knowing it, so far. I always use specific titles, so hopefully that's the key.


----------



## Lubina

Macie x said:


> People that sell items, but don't reply to questions about the item...



This! I have my eye on an item that has been offered on and off for 4 months, but there are next to no details. I've emailed them 2x with 2 straightforward simple, questions. Friendly tone. I say thank you. No response. If they just answer the questions they have a buyer!


----------



## whateve

Buyers that ask for modeling pictures, saying they are a serious buyer, then don't bother to thank you or tell you their intentions after you send them the pictures.


----------



## GalFriday12

My absolute pet peeve is dishonest buyers! Faking SNAD claims saying something was the wrong size, when exact dimensions were provided....or that they got the "wrong" item when they actually got the right item.


----------



## yakusoku.af

whateve said:


> Sellers who won't ship to Alaska or Hawaii, even though I don't live there. First class and priority flat rate postage costs exactly the same as anywhere else in the US.



I live in Hawaii and it's ridiculous. Even some sellers from China don't ship to Hawaii. Not sure how shipping to the mainland US is different than shipping to Hawaii when they ship internationally anyways! 
Don't even get me started about Parcel Post too! Takes 3 plus weeks to get here because it goes on a boat from California to Hawaii!


----------



## whateve

Not for ebay, but other sites like Tradesy and etsy that don't let you see the listing once you click on the report button. Maybe I can't remember exactly what is wrong with the listing in order to describe it if I can't look at it.

Also, I hate how the zoom works on etsy. You have to enlarge each photo separately. I'd like to look at all of them enlarged, like you can on ebay and Tradesy.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Not for ebay, but other sites like Tradesy and etsy that don't let you see the listing once you click on the report button. Maybe I can't remember exactly what is wrong with the listing in order to describe it if I can't look at it.
> 
> Also,* I hate how the zoom works on etsy. *You have to enlarge each photo separately. I'd like to look at all of them enlarged, like you can on ebay and Tradesy.



+1. 

That, and Etsy only allows 5 pictures. I quit selling on Etsy because I was spending so much time making picture collages! My things sell more quickly on eBay anyway.


----------



## putoti

It's probably mentioned already... I've been ticked off by sellers that have a Best Offer option but then would counteroffer the same as Buy Now. Why even have the  Best Offer option?


----------



## Catbird9

The growing practice of "bundling," both on eBay and shopgoodwill, where I do most of my shopping. The game seems to be to list two items, one of which is desirable, and the other is somehow flawed or less desirable. Often the items seem to appeal to completely different types of buyers. I saw one today where they were selling a nice leather handbag "bundled" with an unattractive (to me), well-worn ladies top. Like someone is supposed to pay more for the bag than they otherwise would, because it comes with this really great (or not so great) sweater/hat/sandals/sunglasses???


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> The growing practice of "bundling," both on eBay and shopgoodwill, where I do most of my shopping. The game seems to be to list two items, one of which is desirable, and the other is somehow flawed or less desirable. Often the items seem to appeal to completely different types of buyers. I saw one today where they were selling a nice leather handbag "bundled" with an unattractive (to me), well-worn ladies top. Like someone is supposed to pay more for the bag than they otherwise would, because it comes with this really great (or not so great) sweater/hat/sandals/sunglasses???


Another issue I see with bundles (aka lot listings) is that some sellers will try to hide fakes in a lot. Frequently a fake (or fakes) were removed only to show up in a lot.


----------



## luv2run41

When a potential buyer asks:
200?..........
What is your last price?
What is the lowest you will go?

When a potential buyer:
Only uses a word or two instead of an actual complete sentence, phrase or question.
Offers less than half of what the item is listed for.
Uses symbols or one word that appears to possibly be some type of question.
Messages "u" instead of you and "Ur" instead of your and some other letter(s) that I have no idea what they mean in the text lingo world.


----------



## quinna

luv2run41 said:


> When a potential buyer asks:
> 200?..........
> What is your last price?
> What is the lowest you will go?
> 
> When a potential buyer:
> Only uses a word or two instead of an actual complete sentence, phrase or question.
> Offers less than half of what the item is listed for.
> Uses symbols or one word that appears to possibly be some type of question.
> Messages "u" instead of you and "Ur" instead of your and some other letter(s) that I have no idea what they mean in the text lingo world.


Ugh, yes! Can't stand getting messages with crazy lowball offers, and they didn't even have the decency to put the request in a sentence.


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> When a potential buyer asks:
> 200?..........
> What is your last price?
> What is the lowest you will go?
> 
> When a potential buyer:
> Only uses a word or two instead of an actual complete sentence, phrase or question.
> Offers less than half of what the item is listed for.
> Uses symbols or one word that appears to possibly be some type of question.
> Messages "u" instead of you and "Ur" instead of your and some other letter(s) that I have no idea what they mean in the text lingo world.


Yes! Even if you were willing to sell it for that, what makes them think you'll be encouraged to sell it to them? I've never had one of these potential buyers ever end up buying even if I am willing to negotiate.


----------



## restricter

I just had my first return request for a damaged item.  The buyer has a history of receiving "damaged" items and leaving negs so I kept communication to approving the request and paying for shipping.   Paws crossed


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I just had my first return request for a damaged item.  The buyer has a history of receiving "damaged" items and leaving negs so I kept communication to approving the request and paying for shipping.   Paws crossed


While I agree that submitting to her demand gives her what she wants and hopefully avoids a less-than-positive feedback, if her feedback comments offer evidence of her being a problem buyer, report her (and call ebay) and direct them to the evidence. 

Please post this PITA's ID for blocking purposes!


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> While I agree that submitting to her demand gives her what she wants and hopefully avoids a less-than-positive feedback, if her feedback comments offer evidence of her being a problem buyer, report her (and call ebay) and direct them to the evidence.
> 
> Please post this PITA's ID for blocking purposes!



Thanks BB!  As always, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> I just had my first return request for a damaged item.  The buyer has a history of receiving "damaged" items and leaving negs so I kept communication to approving the request and paying for shipping.   Paws crossed



I'm sorry to hear of your problematic buyer. It's getting to be a buyer's paradise over there on the bay lately. 

I'd call eBay customer service (until I got a rep who understood the issues that I was having) and have them document/report your PITA buyer, as well as their previous FB should you get a neg or neutral.

Good luck.


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your problematic buyer. It's getting to be a buyer's paradise over there on the bay lately.
> 
> I'd call eBay customer service (until I got a rep who understood the issues that I was having) and have them document/report your PITA buyer, as well as their previous FB should you get a neg or neutral.
> 
> Good luck.



From the picture she sent it looks like the damage could have happened during shipping though I was sure I packed the item securely.  I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt on this one.


----------



## yakusoku.af

putoti said:


> It's probably mentioned already... I've been ticked off by sellers that have a Best Offer option but then would counteroffer the same as Buy Now. Why even have the  Best Offer option?



I just had this happen to me! I offered $5 less than the $19.99 buy it now thinking they might counter me $3 off or something. And I get a counter offer of $19.99.


----------



## Catbird9

putoti said:


> It's probably mentioned already... I've been ticked off by sellers that have a Best Offer option but then would counteroffer the same as Buy Now. Why even have the  Best Offer option?





yakusoku.af said:


> I just had this happen to me! I offered $5 less than the $19.99 buy it now thinking they might counter me $3 off or something. And I get a counter offer of $19.99.



I agree, it is annoying.
Best Offer is enabled by default so the seller may not have been aware it was on for that listing.
If that's the case, they could simply _decline_ the offer and then revise the listing to disable Buy It Now. Countering with the BIN price makes no sense.


----------



## quinna

Another one that's been irritating me lately: when sellers post 7 or 8 pictures of the front of the bag. They're all basically the same shot/angle, and they don't include any detail shots of the inside or any wear they mention. If you're going to bother with that many pics at all why not include some different angles? For some reason this bothers me more than the ones that only have one or two pictures total.


----------



## Notorious Pink

yakusoku.af said:


> I just had this happen to me! I offered $5 less than the $19.99 buy it now thinking they might counter me $3 off or something. And I get a counter offer of $19.99.





Catbird9 said:


> I agree, it is annoying.
> Best Offer is enabled by default so the seller may not have been aware it was on for that listing.
> If that's the case, they could simply _decline_ the offer and then revise the listing to disable Buy It Now. Countering with the BIN price makes no sense.



Yes, Best Offer is enabled by default. FYI I do most of my listings via the app and I have never seen a way to disable it within the app once the auction is live. Seller might have to end the listing to disable it. 

But then again some people are peeved when someone offers $15 on a $20 item anyway so this complaint goes both ways...


----------



## restricter

Well, I got my item back and her description of the bracelet being "all bent" and the stone that fell out was a little dramatic.  There's no way that damage happened in transit.  From the look of it, she bent it herself trying to open the clasp.  At any rate, it came back, I straightened it and when I did the stone went firmly back into its setting.  

As much as I'd love to fight this, it's not worth the hassle of getting into a she said/she said argument.


----------



## thewildraven

Mine is as a uk buyer seeing these words global shipping program

From United States
Customs services and international tracking provided

It means that for instance a £200 item is now a £300 due to inflated custom fees (in some cases added where there is no duty to pay) which are handled by a middleman Pitney Bowes... I understand  why sellers use the Global shipping programme but it is such a con to a UK buyer & there is no way to get any of the unnecessary fees refunded. I bought a brooch for $7 before I wised up to the GSP and it cost another $25 for "customs" .
If I see  an item with GSP I have to sadly pass it by ....


----------



## restricter

thewildraven said:


> Mine is as a uk buyer seeing these words global shipping program
> 
> From United States
> Customs services and international tracking provided
> 
> It means that for instance a £200 item is now a £300 due to inflated custom fees (in some cases added where there is no duty to pay) which are handled by a middleman Pitney Bowes... I understand  why sellers use the Global shipping programme but it is such a con to a UK buyer & there is no way to get any of the unnecessary fees refunded. I bought a brooch for $7 before I wised up to the GSP and it cost another $25 for "customs" .
> If I see  an item with GSP I have to sadly pass it by ....



I've used GSP as a seller and it eliminated trips to the post office, filling out customs forms and the risk of loss when shipping to locations I wouldn't ordinarily consider.  That being said, I've been willing to work with international buyers.  You might try messaging the seller and seeing if they're flexible too.


----------



## thewildraven

Thank you, I might try that...


----------



## whateve

I made an offer on an item which was accepted two weeks ago. The seller never shipped. I gave her the benefit of the doubt and contacted her after a week. She responded, saying she went on vacation and forgot, but for my inconvenience she would refund the shipping charge; just give her a few days. It's been almost another week and nothing happened, so today I sent her another message, figuring I'd give her one more chance before I opened a case with ebay. It was a really good deal and I'd rather have my item than the money.

I don't know if this is a glitch but now I realize that the reason I didn't think there was any reason not to trust her is because the listing doesn't show a feedback percentage. I have no idea why. Today I checked her feedback; she only has 2 feedbacks for this year and both are negatives, saying the seller never shipped. On her profile page, it shows feedback percentage as 0% because they don't calculate in a way to show a negative percentage: 0/2 = 0. That zero percent doesn't show on the listing. Even if it had, I would have assumed she had no recent transactions, not that there were negatives, as opposed to seeing someone with a 88% rating, who you know would have negatives. In fact the other two items I bought this month were from sellers with less than 100% feedback. On both, I checked the negatives and neutrals and decided the sellers were a good risk, and both transactions went perfectly.


----------



## Toby93

This is happening more and more, but when I ask the seller a specific regarding their item and they reply with a vague and completely unrelated answer.  This is usually the reply I get when seller is peddling a fake


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I made an offer on an item which was accepted two weeks ago. The seller never shipped. I gave her the benefit of the doubt and contacted her after a week. She responded, saying she went on vacation and forgot, but for my inconvenience she would refund the shipping charge; just give her a few days. It's been almost another week and nothing happened, so today I sent her another message, figuring I'd give her one more chance before I opened a case with ebay. It was a really good deal and I'd rather have my item than the money.
> 
> I don't know if this is a glitch but now I realize that the reason I didn't think there was any reason not to trust her is because the listing doesn't show a feedback percentage. I have no idea why. Today I checked her feedback; she only has 2 feedbacks for this year and both are negatives, saying the seller never shipped. On her profile page, it shows feedback percentage as 0% because they don't calculate in a way to show a negative percentage: 0/2 = 0. That zero percent doesn't show on the listing. Even if it had, I would have assumed she had no recent transactions, not that there were negatives, as opposed to seeing someone with a 88% rating, who you know would have negatives. In fact the other two items I bought this month were from sellers with less than 100% feedback. On both, I checked the negatives and neutrals and decided the sellers were a good risk, and both transactions went perfectly.


Unless I'm misunderstanding your post, I don't think there's a glitch. Since there's no such thing as a negative percentage, the lowest percentage is 0. However her feedback score should show as -2. (It should be -3 after you get done with her!)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding your post, I don't think there's a glitch. Since there's no such thing as a negative percentage, the lowest percentage is 0. However her feedback score should show as -2. (It should be -3 after you get done with her!)


Her feedback score shows as 99 since she had feedback from years ago. It will be 98 when I'm done. I realize there is no such thing as a negative percentage, but there should have been something on there. The glitch is that there is no percentage showing at all. This is working to her advantage. If she ever gets a positive, then a percentage will show up, something like 25% after my negative. That will be a bigger warning to buyers than what there is now.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Her feedback score shows as 99 since she had feedback from years ago. It will be 98 when I'm done. I realize there is no such thing as a negative percentage, but there should have been something on there. The glitch is that there is no percentage showing at all. This is working to her advantage. If she ever gets a positive, then a percentage will show up, something like 25% after my negative. That will be a bigger warning to buyers than what there is now.


I didn't realize that was the type of glitch to which you referred without any percentage shown. After leaving the feedback, you might also want to report the seller since non-performance seems to be the rule with her. Ebay likes to pride itself on having happy buyers so sellers like that give them a bad name.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

that best offers don't have an immediate payment feature. so many people make a best offer and then run off and never pay. they should have to prepay with their best offer amount and if accepted, they are charged. tradesy and hotwire offer this, so i know it's a function that can be implemented somehow by ebay


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't realize that was the type of glitch to which you referred without any percentage shown. After leaving the feedback, you might also want to report the seller since non-performance seems to be the rule with her. Ebay likes to pride itself on having happy buyers so sellers like that give them a bad name.


She now has 3 negatives, and I haven't left my feedback yet. She sold another item on the same day that I bought mine, and that buyer just left a negative. I just opened my case. I'm going to wait for my refund before I leave feedback. It might not matter. Ebay should NARU her after this.


----------



## whateve

Ebay search isn't working properly in Chrome. I want to search for Coach in "clothing, shoes and accessories."  It is only supposed to pick up items that have the word "Coach" in the title, and it works fine in Firefox. It worked fine in Chrome until yesterday. Now I'm seeing a bunch of random items that are included because somewhere in the body of the listings, the word "Coach" is mentioned, as in "check out my other listings of Coach and other brands." It isn't supposed to look at the body of the listing unless I specify that in an advanced search, which I haven't.


----------



## Michelle1x

This is a half gripe, half asking for information post.  

I listed a jacket on ebay and a buyer sent me multiple emails to lower the price, etc.  Eventually I lowered the price slightly and she finally bought it for $370, no returns.  Now 3 weeks later she initiates a "not as described" claim, claiming there is a small hole somewhere.  Of course the tags have now been cut off.  She doesn't want a return- instead she wants a partial refund of $75 for her trouble.  I think I am going to accept a full return only.

How can I avoid this in the future?  I half-knew she wanted this jacket but couldn't pay for it.  Should I have trusted my gut instincts and cancelled her sale if she bought it?  Or blocked her as a buyer?

I found out that ebay offers *no protections* anymore for returns for sellers.  If you accept a handbag return and the buyer sends back a Llama, you the seller are basically SOL.  Ebay's fees are way too high for this level of service.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michelle1x said:


> This is a half gripe, half asking for information post.
> 
> I listed a jacket on ebay and a buyer sent me multiple emails to lower the price, etc.  Eventually I lowered the price slightly and she finally bought it for $370, no returns.  Now 3 weeks later she initiates a "not as described" claim, claiming there is a small hole somewhere.  Of course the tags have now been cut off.  She doesn't want a return- instead she wants a partial refund of $75 for her trouble.  I think I am going to accept a full return only.
> 
> How can I avoid this in the future?  I half-knew she wanted this jacket but couldn't pay for it.  Should I have trusted my gut instincts and cancelled her sale if she bought it?  Or blocked her as a buyer?
> 
> I found out that ebay offers *no protections* anymore for returns for sellers.  If you accept a handbag return and the buyer sends back a Llama, you the seller are basically SOL.  Ebay's fees are way too high for this level of service.



Did the buyer send a "picture of the hole"? I'd be asking to see that first & based upon her response, I'd then
decide what to do. So she is willing to keep a jacket with a hole for a $75 partial refund? How interesting is that??
And the tags have been removed? So it is not in the original condition as it was sent.

Whatever you decide to do, this buyer needs to be blocked & others will probably want to know
her ID to block her too ( if you feel comfortable posting that)


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> This is a half gripe, half asking for information post.
> 
> I listed a jacket on ebay and a buyer sent me multiple emails to lower the price, etc.  Eventually I lowered the price slightly and she finally bought it for $370, no returns.  Now 3 weeks later she initiates a "not as described" claim, claiming there is a small hole somewhere.  Of course the tags have now been cut off.  She doesn't want a return- instead she wants a partial refund of $75 for her trouble.  I think I am going to accept a full return only.
> 
> How can I avoid this in the future?  I half-knew she wanted this jacket but couldn't pay for it.  Should I have trusted my gut instincts and cancelled her sale if she bought it?  Or blocked her as a buyer?
> 
> I found out that ebay offers *no protections* anymore for returns for sellers.  If you accept a handbag return and the buyer sends back a Llama, you the seller are basically SOL.  Ebay's fees are way too high for this level of service.


Pictures of the hole aren't going to help and will possibly force her to do more damage to show it and prove her point. My guess is that the "hole" is from where they punched the barb through to attach the tags and most items are done that way.

Respond to the dispute that you don't do partials. I'd ask why it took 3 weeks to "find the hole." Tell her you will accept a return but  stress that per ebay rules, item must be in the original condition with all tags attached as it was sent. Make sure this is through ebay messaging so if you get the item back with tags detached, you can appeal, point ebay to the listing and show that she had the item for 3 weeks before claiming to have found the hole.

I'm guessing that she's been wearing it but when it's on record that you're requiring all tags and same condition, she might back off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michelle1x said:


> This is a half gripe, half asking for information post.
> 
> I listed a jacket on ebay and a buyer sent me multiple emails to lower the price, etc.  Eventually I lowered the price slightly and she finally bought it for $370, no returns.  Now 3 weeks later she initiates a "not as described" claim, claiming there is a small hole somewhere.  Of course the tags have now been cut off.  She doesn't want a return- instead she wants a partial refund of $75 for her trouble.  I think I am going to accept a full return only.
> 
> How can I avoid this in the future?  I half-knew she wanted this jacket but couldn't pay for it.  Should I have trusted my gut instincts and cancelled her sale if she bought it?  Or blocked her as a buyer?
> 
> I found out that ebay offers *no protections* anymore for returns for sellers.  If you accept a handbag return and the buyer sends back a Llama, you the seller are basically SOL.  Ebay's fees are way too high for this level of service.[/QUOT


----------



## BeautyAddict58

False not as described cases. I think a lot of buyers don't know about Ebay's Beta returns program and think it's a great idea to make the seller pay for shipping both ways. I just had one opened because a LINEN sweater is not SOFT enough. I think she is going to be surprised though, plus, if she keeps it up, she'll lose her buyer protection soon.


----------



## Michelle1x

I think I get not as described cases because I don't allow returns.  But even with the PITA of a bogus not as described case, I'd still rather do it than allow returns, because returns are so abused.
I guess what is really happening is the anonymity of the web makes buyers think they can get away with anything- that they would not try in person at a store.

Update on my situation: I approved the "not as described" return- and paid for the $12 shipping label- and so far, nothing has been returned.  The shipping label only hits the paypal account if it is used, so it has not been used.  I wonder if she will actually send it back at all, because she wanted a "partial return"  .   Whatevs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michelle1x said:


> I think I get not as described cases because I don't allow returns.  But even with the PITA of a bogus not as described case, I'd still rather do it than allow returns, because returns are so abused.
> I guess what is really happening is the anonymity of the web makes buyers think they can get away with anything- that they would not try in person at a store.
> 
> Update on my situation: I approved the "not as described" return- and paid for the $12 shipping label- and so far, nothing has been returned.  The shipping label only hits the paypal account if it is used, so it has not been used.  I wonder if she will actually send it back at all, because she wanted a "partial return"  .   Whatevs.




Asking for a partial refund with "no picture of a hole" that probably doesn't even exist!! Let's see if she returns the item...


----------



## BeenBurned

My pet peeve: Listings that say "look carefully at the pictures as they're part of the description." 

99% of the time, the listing is for a fake and that's the seller's way of saying caveat emptor!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> My pet peeve: Listings that say "look carefully at the pictures as they're part of the description."
> 
> 99% of the time, the listing is for a fake and that's the seller's way of saying caveat emptor!



AGREE!
I also love when they say: "The price will tell you if it's authentic or not"- HUH? I guess they mean; if it seems like to much of a great deal, it's not real.
Posh is famous for that trick.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Michelle1x said:


> I think I get not as described cases because I don't allow returns.  But even with the PITA of a bogus not as described case, I'd still rather do it than allow returns, because returns are so abused.
> I guess what is really happening is the anonymity of the web makes buyers think they can get away with anything- that they would not try in person at a store.
> 
> Update on my situation: I approved the "not as described" return- and paid for the $12 shipping label- and so far, nothing has been returned.  The shipping label only hits the paypal account if it is used, so it has not been used.  I wonder if she will actually send it back at all, because she wanted a "partial return"  .   Whatevs.



Agree! I take returns so there is no need to pull this stunt, unless of course they want me to pay for shipping both ways. What I hate is Ebay's inconsistency with false SNADs. A few months ago I had one, called them and was told since I had a return policy, I would need to approve the return but should deduct shipping fees from the refund and then call them to close the case in my favor. Yesterday I accepted the return, then called them and was told that I should have called before I accepted the return because they would have made the buyer pay for her own postage. Trouble is, I don't believe them. I also don't think most CS they have really know anything.


----------



## chicinthecity777

thewildraven said:


> Mine is as a uk buyer seeing these words global shipping program
> 
> From United States
> Customs services and international tracking provided
> 
> It means that for instance a £200 item is now a £300 due to inflated custom fees (in some cases added where there is no duty to pay) which are handled by a middleman Pitney Bowes... I understand  why sellers use the Global shipping programme but it is such a con to a UK buyer & there is no way to get any of the unnecessary fees refunded. I bought a brooch for $7 before I wised up to the GSP and it cost another $25 for "customs" .
> If I see  an item with GSP I have to sadly pass it by ....


Last time I checked, items with values less than £15 won't be charged anything. SMH on this one!


----------



## Michelle1x

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Agree! I take returns so there is no need to pull this stunt, unless of course they want me to pay for shipping both ways. What I hate is Ebay's inconsistency with false SNADs. A few months ago I had one, called them and was told since I had a return policy, I would need to approve the return but should deduct shipping fees from the refund and then call them to close the case in my favor. Yesterday I accepted the return, then called them and was told that I should have called before I accepted the return because they would have made the buyer pay for her own postage. Trouble is, I don't believe them. I also don't think most CS they have really know anything.


Well check again on ebay's return policy because my understanding is that NOW, if you accept a return, ebay won't step in and help mitigate whatever happens if she returns a worn or damaged item.  Half the returns I got (when I accepted returns) were worn items.  Ebay is so full of scammers and they do nothing to help.  I wish tradesy had more traffic because returns are their problem (for the time being anyway, I am sure they will turn this feature off eventually because everybody does).


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> Well check again on ebay's return policy because my understanding is that NOW, if you accept a return, ebay won't step in and help mitigate whatever happens if she returns a worn or damaged item.  Half the returns I got (when I accepted returns) were worn items.  Ebay is so full of scammers and they do nothing to help.  I wish tradesy had more traffic because returns are their problem (for the time being anyway, I am sure they will turn this feature off eventually because everybody does).


I'm not sure where you're seeing that. Items have to be returned in the condition sent: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html

And the pertinent part: 
*When an item is returned to the seller*

*The buyer must return the item in the same condition in which it was received.*
The seller is required to accept the return at the same location specified in the listing.
The cost of return shipping is the seller's responsibility. For return of items with a total cost of $750 or more, we require signature confirmation.
The seller pays for any customs charges on the returned item.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michelle1x said:


> This is a half gripe, half asking for information post.
> 
> I listed a jacket on ebay and a buyer sent me multiple emails to lower the price, etc.  Eventually I lowered the price slightly and she finally bought it for $370, no returns.  Now 3 weeks later she initiates a "not as described" claim, claiming there is a small hole somewhere.  Of course the tags have now been cut off.  She doesn't want a return- instead she wants a partial refund of $75 for her trouble.  I think I am going to accept a full return only.
> 
> How can I avoid this in the future?  I half-knew she wanted this jacket but couldn't pay for it.  Should I have trusted my gut instincts and cancelled her sale if she bought it?  Or blocked her as a buyer?
> 
> I found out that ebay offers *no protections* anymore for returns for sellers.  If you accept a handbag return and the buyer sends back a Llama, you the seller are basically SOL.  Ebay's fees are way too high for this level of service.



Have you heard anything from your buyer since you sent her a shipping label approving
the return for the "hole" in the jacket?


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Well check again on ebay's return policy because my understanding is that NOW, if you accept a return, ebay won't step in and help mitigate whatever happens if she returns a worn or damaged item.  Half the returns I got (when I accepted returns) were worn items.  Ebay is so full of scammers and they do nothing to help.  I wish tradesy had more traffic because returns are their problem (for the time being anyway, I am sure they will turn this feature off eventually because everybody does).


I accept returns. I'm always nervous for two weeks after delivery, hoping the buyer won't be a problem. I've never had an item come back significantly different than when I sent it out. The worst was a wallet that came back reeking from smoke. I've had very few returns in the last year. I can only remember one and that was for fit. I really wish ebay would give me an option to set my return period to 4 or 5 days. Why should they get 2 weeks to use my item when they should know as soon as they get it whether they want to keep it?


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure where you're seeing that. Items have to be returned in the condition sent:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html
> 
> And the pertinent part:
> *When an item is returned to the seller*
> 
> *The buyer must return the item in the same condition in which it was received.*
> The seller is required to accept the return at the same location specified in the listing.
> The cost of return shipping is the seller's responsibility. For return of items with a total cost of $750 or more, we require signature confirmation.
> The seller pays for any customs charges on the returned item.


Thank you VERY much for that.  OK I need to do a little more research as to my situation.  I was told by an ebay CS agent (on the phone so not written down) that if my buyer sends back something to me as a part of the not-as-described, and I don't agree that the item is in the exact same condition as shipped - that they do not step in further.
The whole process is confusing to me but as yet this buyer hasn't sent it back so I don't need to deal with this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michelle1x said:


> Thank you VERY much for that.  OK I need to do a little more research as to my situation.  I was told by an ebay CS agent (on the phone so not written down) that if my buyer sends back something to me as a part of the not-as-described, and I don't agree that the item is in the exact same condition as shipped - that they do not step in further.
> The whole process is confusing to me but as yet this buyer hasn't sent it back so I don't need to deal with this.



It's unlikely that this buyer is going to return the jacket. She wanted that partial of $75 & you called her on it by accepting the return.
She provided no picture of the so called damage & in all likelihood there was no damage to speak of... A real BS buyer


----------



## Nikki_

Michelle1x said:


> Thank you VERY much for that.  OK I need to do a little more research as to my situation.  I was told by an ebay CS agent (on the phone so not written down) that if my buyer sends back something to me as a part of the not-as-described, and I don't agree that the item is in the exact same condition as shipped - that they do not step in further.
> The whole process is confusing to me but as yet this buyer hasn't sent it back so I don't need to deal with this.



If I called eBay regarding an issue and spoke with 12 different reps, I'd be told 12 different things. EBay reps are notorious for giving out the wrong advice. Should an issue ever arise again for you (hope not!) call eBay several times until you get a rep that understands eBay policy and your situation. Frustrating and time consuming but well worth it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> If I called eBay regarding an issue and spoke with 12 different reps, I'd be told 12 different things. EBay reps are notorious for giving out the wrong advice. Should an issue ever arise again for you (hope not!) call eBay several times until you get a rep that understands eBay policy and your situation. Frustrating and time consuming but well worth it.


Or better yet, find the section of ebay's TOS so you can direct their call-center employees to the correct section and URL.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Or better yet, find the section of ebay's TOS so you can direct their call-center employees to the correct section and URL.


I've done that before with one of the reps that I was speaking with and the rep said they didn't have access to it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> I've done that before with one of the reps that I was speaking with and the rep said they didn't have access to it!


That's a lie! Of course they have access!


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> That's a lie! Of course they have access!


Of course they do!


----------



## restricter

Nikki_ said:


> I've done that before with one of the reps that I was speaking with and the rep said they didn't have access to it!



It's amazing how often the things I read in this subforum just blow my mind.  Maybe we need to start 2 stickies - Things we learned from BB and Lies eBay Tells You...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies and potentially gents, would you block this one or not? Item listed for BIN only, 25% off retail for a brand new in box item discountiuned but desirable color. I got a message asking me 1) whether I ship to her country - I do and this is clearly stated in my listing; 2) quoting incorrect retail price and saying I should discount more; 3) asking would I sell to her for 60% off my asking price. I declined, curt but politely. She messaged again asking what was my lowest price. I have no desire to reply at this point. If I block now, will she still be able to message me? TIA for any thoughts.


----------



## quinna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies and potentially gents, would you block this one or not? Item listed for BIN only, 25% off retail for a brand new in box item discountiuned but desirable color. I got a message asking me 1) whether I ship to her country - I do and this is clearly stated in my listing; 2) quoting incorrect retail price and saying I should discount more; 3) asking would I sell to her for 60% off my asking price. I declined, curt but politely. She messaged again asking what was my lowest price. I have no desire to reply at this point. If I block now, will she still be able to message me? TIA for any thoughts.


I'm pretty sure once a message is initiated even if they are blocked from buying they can continue to send messages. I've had a similar situation with a buyer over a pair of shoes, and she eventually figured out she was blocked from purchasing, and inquired as to why.
Eta: I would block because these types (if they ever follow through at your price) can often be a pita on the back end and make up excuses to fish for a partial refund.


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies and potentially gents, would you block this one or not? Item listed for BIN only, 25% off retail for a brand new in box item discountiuned but desirable color. I got a message asking me 1) whether I ship to her country - I do and this is clearly stated in my listing; 2) quoting incorrect retail price and saying I should discount more; 3) asking would I sell to her for 60% off my asking price. I declined, curt but politely. She messaged again asking what was my lowest price. I have no desire to reply at this point. If I block now, will she still be able to message me? TIA for any thoughts.





quinna said:


> I'm pretty sure once a message is initiated even if they are blocked from buying they can continue to send messages. I've had a similar situation with a buyer over a pair of shoes, and she eventually figured out she was blocked from purchasing, and inquired as to why.
> Eta: I would block because these types (if they ever follow through at your price) can often be a pita on the back end and make up excuses to fish for a partial refund.



I agree with quinna. I'd block this potential buyer.  

You certainly don't want them coming back after receiving the item fishing for a partial to get the price she originally wanted it for. I'd add this one to my BBL.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies and potentially gents, would you block this one or not? Item listed for BIN only, 25% off retail for a brand new in box item discountiuned but desirable color. I got a message asking me 1) whether I ship to her country - I do and this is clearly stated in my listing; 2) quoting incorrect retail price and saying I should discount more; 3) asking would I sell to her for 60% off my asking price. I declined, curt but politely. She messaged again asking what was my lowest price. I have no desire to reply at this point. If I block now, will she still be able to message me? TIA for any thoughts.


Block and ignore subsequent messages.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> Block and ignore subsequent messages.





Nikki_ said:


> I agree with quinna. I'd block this potential buyer.
> 
> You certainly don't want them coming back after receiving the item fishing for a partial to get the price she originally wanted it for. I'd add this one to my BBL.





quinna said:


> I'm pretty sure once a message is initiated even if they are blocked from buying they can continue to send messages. I've had a similar situation with a buyer over a pair of shoes, and she eventually figured out she was blocked from purchasing, and inquired as to why.
> Eta: I would block because these types (if they ever follow through at your price) can often be a pita on the back end and make up excuses to fish for a partial refund.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Michelle1x

quinna said:


> I'm pretty sure once a message is initiated even if they are blocked from buying they can continue to send messages. I've had a similar situation with a buyer over a pair of shoes, and she eventually figured out she was blocked from purchasing, and inquired as to why.
> Eta: I would block because these types (if they ever follow through at your price) can often be a pita on the back end and make up excuses to fish for a partial refund.



SO I see lots of responses to your post but I am going to add my .02 also.

I have experienced a few buyers like this recently.  Lots of messages regarding my listing "whats your lowest price" - etc.  I reply and then they say, well how about 20% less than that.  Every day an email, "I really want this, work with me, etc".

#1: This happened to me with a jacket that I posted about, above.  A desirable biker jacket in lots of ad copy.  I was selling for 50% off retail.  She wanted more off, I dropped the price $25 (5%) and she bought it with no returns.  Then a month later she submits a "not as described" claim that there is a hole in the jacket.
**I KNEW this buyer was going to be a problem the minute she started flooding me with emails***

#2: Same situation, I am selling a used watch on Tradesy for about 30% of retail($65).  The watch is barely used.  A buyer sends me about 10 messages about it- whats your best price, how about $10 below that, etc.  I start ignoring her emails and she keeps sending me "hello?..." emails.  Finally I respond that I promised it to somebody else, and she then says "ok I will give you your lowest price".  This time I was smart enough to not take the bait.  The watch sold this last weekend for my list- it had a bunch of likes,.

These type of hyper-cost sensitive buyers are nothing but trouble.  They want something but can't afford to pay for it.  Some will even damage your item and file a not as described and ask for a partial refund.  I wish there was a way to block emails from them but I don't think there is.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I would also block due to the haggling. The first part, about her not seeing that you ship to her country could be because she is viewing the item through the app. But the other is bad, bad news.


----------



## V0N1B2

My biggest pet peeve is sellers that have European sized clothing and "convert" it themselves.
Please, just post the size that is on the tag. If it says Italian 44, don't put 6-8-10 in your listing (or large as I saw one listed). Take a photo of the tag with that brand's conversion on it, but please don't guesstimate.
Also a French 44 is not an Italian 44 and is not a German 44. 
Just list the actual size on the damn tag! 
Same for shoes. If it says 38.5 on the bottom, list it as a 38.5, don't write that you estimate it to be a size 8.5 because (in my experience), it's not. 
That's it, that's my rant.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> My biggest pet peeve is sellers that have European sized clothing and "convert" it themselves.
> Please, just post the size that is on the tag. If it says Italian 44, don't put 6-8-10 in your listing (or large as I saw one listed). Take a photo of the tag with that brand's conversion on it, but please don't guesstimate.
> Also a French 44 is not an Italian 44 and is not a German 44.
> Just list the actual size on the damn tag!
> Same for shoes. If it says 38.5 on the bottom, list it as a 38.5, don't write that you estimate it to be a size 8.5 because (in my experience), it's not.
> That's it, that's my rant.


Tradesy is very annoying in that they make you convert the size to American sizes.


----------



## BomberGal

V0N1B2 said:


> Same for shoes. If it says 38.5 on the bottom, list it as a 38.5, don't write that you estimate it to be a size 8.5 because (in my experience), it's not.
> That's it, that's my rant.



YES! I get so annoyed with people listing shoes as a "US 4" or "US 4.5" and then it arrives and its a EU 35, CH 34 or a UK 4. BIG size difference there!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Michelle1x said:


> SO I see lots of responses to your post but I am going to add my .02 also.
> 
> I have experienced a few buyers like this recently.  Lots of messages regarding my listing "whats your lowest price" - etc.  I reply and then they say, well how about 20% less than that.  Every day an email, "I really want this, work with me, etc".
> 
> #1: This happened to me with a jacket that I posted about, above.  A desirable biker jacket in lots of ad copy.  I was selling for 50% off retail.  She wanted more off, I dropped the price $25 (5%) and she bought it with no returns.  Then a month later she submits a "not as described" claim that there is a hole in the jacket.
> **I KNEW this buyer was going to be a problem the minute she started flooding me with emails***
> 
> #2: Same situation, I am selling a used watch on Tradesy for about 30% of retail($65).  The watch is barely used.  A buyer sends me about 10 messages about it- whats your best price, how about $10 below that, etc.  I start ignoring her emails and she keeps sending me "hello?..." emails.  Finally I respond that I promised it to somebody else, and she then says "ok I will give you your lowest price".  This time I was smart enough to not take the bait.  The watch sold this last weekend for my list- it had a bunch of likes,.
> 
> These type of hyper-cost sensitive buyers are nothing but trouble.  They want something but can't afford to pay for it.  Some will even damage your item and file a not as described and ask for a partial refund.  I wish there was a way to block emails from them but I don't think there is.


*Michelle1x*, I assume you are replying to my original question because I see you quoted someone answering my question. Thank you for sharing your experience! I have gone back to my potential buyer and told her that I wouldn't lower my price at all (my listing is for BIN only) and she has gone quiet. I blocked her too. 



BeautyAddict58 said:


> I would also block due to the haggling. The first part, about her not seeing that you ship to her country could be because she is viewing the item through the app. But the other is bad, bad news.


Thanks for your reply, *BeautyAddict58! *I wouldn't mind the haggling if I listed my item with BO option but this particular item is for BIN only.


----------



## chicinthecity777

V0N1B2 said:


> My biggest pet peeve is sellers that have European sized clothing and "convert" it themselves.
> Please, just post the size that is on the tag. If it says Italian 44, don't put 6-8-10 in your listing (or large as I saw one listed). Take a photo of the tag with that brand's conversion on it, but please don't guesstimate.
> Also a French 44 is not an Italian 44 and is not a German 44.
> Just list the actual size on the damn tag!
> Same for shoes. If it says 38.5 on the bottom, list it as a 38.5, don't write that you estimate it to be a size 8.5 because (in my experience), it's not.
> That's it, that's my rant.





BomberGal said:


> YES! I get so annoyed with people listing shoes as a "US 4" or "US 4.5" and then it arrives and its a EU 35, CH 34 or a UK 4. BIG size difference there!


I was once burned with a pair of shoes I sold but turned out my buyer wanted the actual size anyhow so it wasn't a problem. But I learned my lesson. Now I take the photo of the size on the packaging/tag and upload it to the listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Michelle1x said:


> SO I see lots of responses to your post but I am going to add my .02 also.
> 
> I have experienced a few buyers like this recently.  Lots of messages regarding my listing "whats your lowest price" - etc.  I reply and then they say, well how about 20% less than that.  Every day an email, "I really want this, work with me, etc".
> 
> #1: This happened to me with a jacket that I posted about, above.  A desirable biker jacket in lots of ad copy.  I was selling for 50% off retail.  She wanted more off, I dropped the price $25 (5%) and she bought it with no returns.  Then a month later she submits a "not as described" claim that there is a hole in the jacket.
> **I KNEW this buyer was going to be a problem the minute she started flooding me with emails***
> 
> #2: Same situation, I am selling a used watch on Tradesy for about 30% of retail($65).  The watch is barely used.  A buyer sends me about 10 messages about it- whats your best price, how about $10 below that, etc.  I start ignoring her emails and she keeps sending me "hello?..." emails.  Finally I respond that I promised it to somebody else, and she then says "ok I will give you your lowest price".  This time I was smart enough to not take the bait.  The watch sold this last weekend for my list- it had a bunch of likes,.
> 
> These type of hyper-cost sensitive buyers are nothing but trouble.  They want something but can't afford to pay for it.  Some will even damage your item and file a not as described and ask for a partial refund.  I wish there was a way to block emails from them but I don't think there is.


Yes, exactly!  In my experience, this type of buyers is schemers (dry begging).  They try to milk a reasonable price to nothing.  I think they play on people they think are desperate or want a quick sell.  That does not entice me to sell to them.  It actually makes me flee. I will consider their best offer, not advertised, and sometimes I will give my best offer if they are low. I will not play the lowest game because I am bidding against myself.   I have experienced the same scenarios.  I think it is an art selling to those buyers; the seller has to be crafty as them.  I am a straight up fair person, so that is mixing water with oil with me.  We are not compatible.  I know a bad deal when I hear or see it.  My best buyers don't play games with me or ask a lot of questions either.  They see what they want and buy.  I so appreciate those buyers. I have gotten great responses back from the buyers. A lot of things are out of our control on selling online.  I always side with taking the least risk like you advised.


----------



## anthrosphere

When idiotic buyers send you an email just to complain about your price. LOL. I'm not going to waste time arguing with you, I'll just add you to my BBL. See ya!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

anthrosphere said:


> When idiotic buyers send you an email just to complain about your price. LOL. I'm not going to waste time arguing with you, I'll just add you to my BBL. See ya!


Yeah, he is just asking to be BBL.  The buyer is already being a problem.  It is good he revealed himself to you.  That only happened once I think to me.  The buyer only left one sentence, so mines had to be so much nicer.   My bag sold for more than I priced it at that time.  The good thing for you is it shows that people want your bag.


----------



## holiday123

When bidders snipe an auction at the last second and now here it is 3 days later and still no payment!  You were actively bidding and now can't be bothered to pay?  Drives me crazy.  
I have my listings set up to automatically open a non-payment case, but the buyer who won has left 8 feedbacks for others in the last month and 4 of them were negative.  Oh boy, can't wait for my negative for wanting the buyer to pay. :/


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> When bidders snipe an auction at the last second and now here it is 3 days later and still no payment!  You were actively bidding and now can't be bothered to pay?  Drives me crazy.
> I have my listings set up to automatically open a non-payment case, but the buyer who won has left 8 feedbacks for others in the last month and 4 of them were negative.  Oh boy, can't wait for my negative for wanting the buyer to pay. :/


If the buyer doesn't pay, the neg can be removed. CLose the case ASAP.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer doesn't pay, the neg can be removed. CLose the case ASAP.


I will as soon as I'm allowed to believe me I'm counting the days lol.  eBay gives so many days to pay and enough time hasn't passed for me to even open a case let alone close it.  I'm crossing my fingers she actually doesn't pay or respond so she can't leave feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> When bidders snipe an auction at the last second and now* here it is 3 days later and still no payment!  *You were actively bidding and now can't be bothered to pay?  Drives me crazy.
> I have my listings set up to automatically open a non-payment case, but the buyer who won has left 8 feedbacks for others in the last month and 4 of them were negative.  Oh boy, can't wait for my negative for wanting the buyer to pay. :/





holiday123 said:


> I will as soon as I'm allowed to believe me I'm counting the days lol.  eBay gives so many days to pay and *enough time hasn't passed for me to even open a case l*et alone close it.  I'm crossing my fingers she actually doesn't pay or respond so she can't leave feedback.


My suggestion was based on your statement that it's been 3 days since she won. You can open a case after just 2 days so it's certainly enough time to open!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion was based on your statement that it's been 3 days since she won. You can open a case after just 2 days so it's certainly enough time to open!


Omg really?  I'll open asap then.   I'm opted into ebays auto program whatever it's called where they open and close automatically after x amount of days.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer doesn't pay, the neg can be removed. CLose the case ASAP.


Awesome,  I had to go in and turn off unpaid item assistant and then I was able to open the case.  Hoping that doesn't "poke the bear"  and lead to her retaliation of negative feedback assuming she pays.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Omg really?  I'll open asap then.   I'm opted into ebays auto program whatever it's called where they open and close automatically after x amount of days.  Thanks for the clarification.


You can set the case to open as early as 2 days after the listing ends. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ivan4

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies and potentially gents, would you block this one or not? Item listed for BIN only, 25% off retail for a brand new in box item discountiuned but desirable color. I got a message asking me 1) whether I ship to her country - I do and this is clearly stated in my listing; 2) quoting incorrect retail price and saying I should discount more; 3) asking would I sell to her for 60% off my asking price. I declined, curt but politely. She messaged again asking what was my lowest price. I have no desire to reply at this point. If I block now, will she still be able to message me? TIA for any thoughts.





SweetDaisy05 said:


> Yes, exactly!  In my experience, this type of buyers is schemers (dry begging).  They try to milk a reasonable price to nothing.  I think they play on people they think are desperate or want a quick sell.  That does not entice me to sell to them.  It actually makes me flee. I will consider their best offer, not advertised, and sometimes I will give my best offer if they are low. I will not play the lowest game because I am bidding against myself.   I have experienced the same scenarios.  I think it is an art selling to those buyers; the seller has to be crafty as them.  I am a straight up fair person, so that is mixing water with oil with me.  We are not compatible.  I know a bad deal when I hear or see it.  My best buyers don't play games with me or ask a lot of questions either.  They see what they want and buy.  I so appreciate those buyers. I have gotten great responses back from the buyers. A lot of things are out of our control on selling online.  I always side with taking the least risk like you advised.



EXACTLY! Everything you said. A buyer that wants to buy, will buy. A buyer that plays games even before they buy = return/refund/partial refund/SNAD.
I have so learned my lesson too. If I keep getting messages from a potential buyer, asking questions, trying for a better price, I know that this buyer is not for me. A good, honest buyers will find their way to my listing. Be honest, kind and polite and you will get the same in return.
Un fortunately, seems like even the good sellers will get the "stinker" once or twice to learn their lesson. I am grateful for the lessons I have learned myself or here, from you ladies!


----------



## holiday123

Every single time I revise a listing to put in a lower price,  eBay takes it upon themselves to clear my auto decline field under best offer.   For example,  I lowered a wallet from $89 with auto decline at $65 to $79 and auto decline still at $65, I click back and forth to make sure $65 is still in the field.   3 minutes later I get an offer  for $50.  Seriously?  I declined and go into the listing and sure enough the auto decline field is blank.   Wth?  This happens on mobile and PC so I'm stumped.  

Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SweetDaisy05

holiday123 said:


> Every single time I revise a listing to put in a lower price,  eBay takes it upon themselves to clear my auto decline field under best offer.   For example,  I lowered a wallet from $89 with auto decline at $65 to $79 and auto decline still at $65, I click back and forth to make sure $65 is still in the field.   3 minutes later I get an offer  for $50.  Seriously?  I declined and go into the listing and sure enough the auto decline field is blank.   Wth?  This happens on mobile and PC so I'm stumped.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app


I can feel the frustration.  Your story is funny, especially with the $50 offer.  I know it is not funny to you.  I hope EBay or another poster can help you solve this problem.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michelle1x said:


> I think I get not as described cases because I don't allow returns.  But even with the PITA of a bogus not as described case, I'd still rather do it than allow returns, because returns are so abused.
> I guess what is really happening is the anonymity of the web makes buyers think they can get away with anything- that they would not try in person at a store.
> 
> Update on my situation: I approved the "not as described" return- and paid for the $12 shipping label- and so far, nothing has been returned.  The shipping label only hits the paypal account if it is used, so it has not been used.  I wonder if she will actually send it back at all, because she wanted a "partial return"  .   Whatevs.




Out of curiousity as its been a couple of weeks now, did you ever get back the jacket with the "hole" ?
Appears that she  was testing the waters with a partial refund  as suspected


----------



## mteat2987

When buyers bid or buy and item and then say "please cancel my bid. I'm no longer interested". Has happened 3 times in a row on a MK bag I'm trying to sell.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Seriously, what makes a seller think it's a good background to use to photo this beautiful item? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-CHANE...635029?hash=item2a7102cb95:g:Ls0AAOSwmfhX3Z6z
What happened to a plain white or black background? What the hell is that background anyway?


----------



## PikaboICU

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seriously, what makes a seller think it's a good background to use to photo this beautiful item?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-CHANE...635029?hash=item2a7102cb95:g:Ls0AAOSwmfhX3Z6z
> What happened to a plain white or black background? What the hell is that background anyway?




Yeesh... 
I can't tell what that is- looks like some sort of rock or petrified wood.. 
It actually detracts from the jewelry (they seem to use that background a LOT).
It looks too busy-


----------



## nashpoo

LOW BALL OFFERS! I'm selling a bag for 1,800 and someone just offered me 400? Really?


----------



## Straight-Laced

The NPB process on eBay Australia takes four days before it can begin - too long! 
As if dealing with non paying bidders isn't frustrating enough.  It should be in line with US eBay (two days I believe).


----------



## PikaboICU

This is on Tradesy but it makes me crazy no matter what site it's on..


----------



## Catbird9

Un


PikaboICU said:


> View attachment 3478169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on Tradesy but it makes me crazy no matter what site it's on..


Unbelievable! Looks like she stepped in manure.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just got a $450 offer on an item I have listed at $825 (a popular item in a sought-after color, $1150 brand new in the store), with the person telling me that my price is not realistic...except last month I sold the same item (different color) for...$825. And the same item/same color sold recently for about $100 more.

And my price is well within the price range for completed/sold listings. 

I told her this and then went straight to add her to my BBL. There's no way this could end well!


----------



## Cbapple

PikaboICU said:


> Yeesh...
> I can't tell what that is- looks like some sort of rock or petrified wood..
> It actually detracts from the jewelry (they seem to use that background a LOT).
> It looks too busy-


Lol. Me neither!


----------



## PikaboICU

BBC said:


> Just got a $450 offer on an item I have listed at $825 (a popular item in a sought-after color, $1150 brand new in the store), with the person telling me that my price is not realistic...except last month I sold the same item (different color) for...$825. And the same item/same color sold recently for about $100 more.
> 
> And my price is well within the price range for completed/sold listings.
> 
> I told her this and then went straight to add her to my BBL. There's no way this could end well!




Don't-cha' just love it when a "buyer" tells you how to price YOUR item? 

Makes one want to say: "hey dufus" some things go UP in value.. Especially when stores are sold out.
Further and this may be a quirk of me alone but... There's times I'm not exactly positive I_ want _to sell something soooo I will price it HIGH and figure if it sells for that ok, if not, I'm *keeping* it!


----------



## Cbapple

PikaboICU said:


> Don't-cha' just love it when a "buyer" tells you how to price YOUR item?
> 
> Makes one want to say: "hey dufus" some things go UP in value.. Especially when stores are sold out.
> Further and this may be a quirk of me alone but... There's times I'm not exactly positive I_ want _to sell something soooo I will price it HIGH and figure if it sells for that ok, if not, I'm *keeping* it!


Lol. Me too, that's so funny!


----------



## PikaboICU

Cbapple said:


> Lol. Me too, that's so funny!



YaY! Nice to know I'm not alone..


----------



## Notorious Pink

PikaboICU said:


> Don't-cha' just love it when a "buyer" tells you how to price YOUR item?
> 
> Makes one want to say: "hey dufus" some things go UP in value.. Especially when stores are sold out.
> Further and this may be a quirk of me alone but... There's times I'm not exactly positive I_ want _to sell something soooo I will price it HIGH and figure if it sells for that ok, if not, I'm *keeping* it!



Oh, but she just bought the same exact item for $450 BNIB! So I MUST be wrong! Of course said purchase is nowhere in her feedback AND I highly doubt any of same going for that amount is truly authentic. 

I told her for $450 I would definitely rather keep it. I don't mind a realistic best offer, but I'm thinking that I may have actually set my price too low, which encourages this kind of nonsense.


----------



## quinna

Ugh, I'm getting tired of "normal wear" without any further explaination or detailed photos. I'm sorry, but my normal is nowhere near what some apparently consider normal.


----------



## JenW

I hate when I ask a question, and the seller responds with "it's already boxed but I *think* blah blah blah". That is not going to get you a reassured buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seriously, what makes a seller think it's a good background to use to photo this beautiful item?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-CHANE...635029?hash=item2a7102cb95:g:Ls0AAOSwmfhX3Z6z
> What happened to a plain white or black background? What the hell is that background anyway?





PikaboICU said:


> Yeesh...
> I can't tell what that is- looks like some sort of rock or petrified wood..
> It actually detracts from the jewelry (they seem to use that background a LOT).
> It looks too busy-


LOL! Personally, I like listings with a bit of background because it's helpful in determining that a seller uses her own pictures of the actual item, but since we're discussing ugly and/or busy listings, I'll rant about this one......

Was searching for a Coach wallet and I feel like I'm playing "Where's Waldo!" At first, I thought the bases of the picture frame stands were the pieces of the wallet. But then I realized that the wallet isn't even shown!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Walle...310836?hash=item33c02a02f4:g:lGEAAOSwYIxX7Wu5


*Find the hidden wallet: *


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! Personally, I like listings with a bit of background because it's helpful in determining that a seller uses her own pictures of the actual item, but since we're discussing ugly and/or busy listings, I'll rant about this one......
> 
> Was searching for a Coach wallet and I feel like I'm playing "Where's Waldo!" At first, I thought the bases of the picture frame stands were the pieces of the wallet. But then I realized that the wallet isn't even shown!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Walle...310836?hash=item33c02a02f4:g:lGEAAOSwYIxX7Wu5


 WTH???


----------



## PikaboICU

xiangxiang0731 said:


> WTH???



+1


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! Personally, I like listings with a bit of background because it's helpful in determining that a seller uses her own pictures of the actual item, but since we're discussing ugly and/or busy listings, I'll rant about this one......
> 
> Was searching for a Coach wallet and I feel like I'm playing "Where's Waldo!" At first, I thought the bases of the picture frame stands were the pieces of the wallet. But then I realized that the wallet isn't even shown!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Walle...310836?hash=item33c02a02f4:g:lGEAAOSwYIxX7Wu5
> 
> 
> *Find the hidden wallet: *



LOL "Where's Waldo"? Maybe she's holding the wallet in one of the pictures. Impossible to see though.

Also a pet peeve of mine, when people use placeholder photos like this and then never come back and update the listing with photos of the item. 

And a related peeve: what I call the "do not reveal" aesthetic where the bag is shown (or not shown) inside a dust bag, in poor lighting, blurred, or picturing only fragments of the bag so you have to guess what the thing actually looks like.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Don't-cha' just love it when a "buyer" tells you how to price YOUR item?
> 
> Makes one want to say: "hey dufus" some things go UP in value.. Especially when stores are sold out.
> Further and this may be a quirk of me alone but... There's times I'm not exactly positive I_ want _to sell something soooo I will price it HIGH and figure if it sells for that ok, if not, I'm *keeping* it!


I feel exactly the same way. Sometimes when I'm photographing an item, I fall more in love with it and end up pricing it even higher.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dealing with my second buyer in a week who can't be bothered to collect their item or rearrange attempted delivery 
This one asked for fast delivery and I complied.  I'm in Australia, she's in the US and the delivery attempt was made in just under a week after she paid.  USPS has a left a message on the tracking that the item will be returned to sender if not collected/re-delivered by a certain date.  That date is almost here so I contacted the buyer a couple of days ago and she is out of town and surprised that a signature on delivery was required because she lives in a safe neighbourhood.  The signature requirement appears in big letters on the listing and I know nothing about her neighbourhood.   She says her local Post Office is awful and she wants me to sort it out from here.  I've told her very patiently and politely that it's up to _her _to ring USPS to make the necessary arrangements, I've done all I can and it's out of my control.
This buyer has a lot of feedback for both buying & selling.  One would think this experience would make her easy to deal with


----------



## PikaboICU

Straight-Laced said:


> Dealing with my second buyer in a week who can't be bothered to collect their item or rearrange attempted delivery
> This one asked for fast delivery and I complied.  I'm in Australia, she's in the US and the delivery attempt was made in just under a week after she paid.  USPS has a left a message on the tracking that the item will be returned to sender if not collected/re-delivered by a certain date.  That date is almost here so I contacted the buyer a couple of days ago and she is out of town and surprised that a signature on delivery was required (although this requirement appears in BIG letters on the listing) because she lives in a safe neighbourhood.   She says her local Post Office is awful and she wants me to sort it out from here.  I've told her very patiently and politely that it's up to _her _to ring USPS to make the necessary arrangements.  I've done all I can and it's out of my control.
> This buyer has a lot of feedback for both buying & selling.  One would think this experience would make her easy to deal with




Wow I'm sorry what a huge pain!  
She should be able to call her local PO branch, explain she's out of town and have them delay the return to sender..
Why the heck did she want super speed delivery if she wasn't even going to be there? Dope.


----------



## Straight-Laced

PikaboICU said:


> Wow I'm sorry what a huge pain!
> She should be able to call her local PO branch, explain she's out of town and have them delay the return to sender..
> Why the heck did she want super speed delivery if she wasn't even going to be there? Dope.



Thanks for your sympathy - it helps!
It doesn't make sense, does it?  If she can answer messages from me surely she can ring the PO or USPS and sort it out.  I'm holding her hand and coaxing her along but at this stage I'm expecting to see the delivery returned to me.  And she says she's dying to see the shoes she bought from me!


----------



## PikaboICU

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for your sympathy - it helps!
> It doesn't make sense, does it?  If she can answer messages from me surely she can ring the PO or USPS and sort it out.  I'm holding her hand and coaxing her along but at this stage I'm expecting to see the delivery returned to me.  And she says she's dying to see the shoes she bought from me!



The other thing that makes no sense is: "I live in a safe neighborhood"..   Mkay.. It may be safe but it still RAINS for heaven's sake..
What if the package laid out in the rain for a week or two, getting soaked through and she opened it to find mildewed shoes?
Also my PO sends 3 (THREE )notices and it takes almost 2 weeks before they return to sender a package like that. She must be on a pretty long trip. 

I will never understand some people.. I guess it's true: Common sense is not common.. 
I hope this works out for you.. Depending on what YOU want (to heck with her preference at this point) if YOU want the shoes back- do nothing but if you don't want to deal with the return, I might consider calling the PO and seeing what they can do to delay the return..
You have the address so you can get the number via google-  OR send that to your buyer for her to call.
Maybe she doesn't know how to get the phone #, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised..


----------



## Straight-Laced

PikaboICU said:


> The other thing that makes no sense is: "I live in a safe neighborhood"..   Mkay.. It may be safe but it still RAINS for heaven's sake..
> What if the package laid out in the rain for a week or two, getting soaked through and she opened it to find mildewed shoes?
> Also my PO sends 3 (THREE )notices and it takes almost 2 weeks before they return to sender a package like that. She must be on a pretty long trip.
> 
> I will never understand some people.. I guess it's true: Common sense is not common..
> I hope this works out for you.. Depending on what YOU want (to heck with her preference at this point) if YOU want the shoes back- do nothing but if you don't want to deal with the return, I might consider calling the PO and seeing what they can do to delay the return..
> You have the address so you can get the number via google-  OR send that to your buyer for her to call.
> Maybe she doesn't know how to get the phone #, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised..



Thanks for your rare common sense and perspective!
I have sent her the USPS phone number in the specific delivery advice and tried to encourage her to take some action - how it would be such a shame to miss out on these gorgeous shoes she says she still desperately wants when they're so close...
I'll see if there's anything else I can do now including finding the number of the PO - I'd prefer it if they weren't returned if I can help it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for your sympathy - it helps!
> It doesn't make sense, does it?  If she can answer messages from me surely she can ring the PO or USPS and sort it out.  I'm holding her hand and coaxing her along but at this stage I'm expecting to see the delivery returned to me.  And she says she's dying to see the shoes she bought from me!


You might want to remind her that if the package is being RTS, it can take weeks for it to reach you and you won't be able to refund until you get it back. So it'll be in her best interest to contact her p.o. to have it held.

For RTS, the post office holds items and ships back at their convenience and when they think they have "enough" to return. For a package going back to Australia, who knows how long it'll be held before coming back to you?


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> You might want to remind her that if the package is being RTS, it can take weeks for it to reach you and you won't be able to refund until you get it back. So it'll be in her best interest to contact her p.o. to have it held.
> 
> For RTS, the post office holds items and ships back at their convenience and when they think they have "enough" to return. For a package going back to Australia, who knows how long it'll be held before coming back to you?



Thank you - this is great information about postal holding and perfectly put.  I'll take note of it for future reference.  
For some reason buyer annoyance and reluctance to deal with signature on delivery is increasing in my experience.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Update :  I did my research and found numbers for the PO (out of hours) and my buyer.  I made an attempt to reschedule delivery using the online form on the USPS tracking advice but was geo-blocked.  I then sent a step- by- step guide on how to do this to my buyer, explaining that I couldn't do it for her because of the geo-blocking.  I'm happy to report that this worked!  At the eleventh hour my buyer rescheduled delivery - hallelujah!


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Update :  I did my research and found numbers for the PO (out of hours) and my buyer.  I made an attempt to reschedule delivery using the online form on the USPS tracking advice but was geo-blocked.  I then sent a step- by- step guide on how to do this to my buyer, explaining that I couldn't do it for her because of the geo-blocking.  I'm happy to report that this worked!  At the eleventh hour my buyer rescheduled delivery - hallelujah!


Great news! I had two buyers who never were home to sign. One of them rescheduled delivery and still wasn't home then. The packages got returned to me. I had a restocking fee in my listing, so I was able to deduct that and the postage cost when I refunded so I didn't lose anything. I rarely sell anything that requires a signature. Even when you put it in your listing in big block letters, buyers always complain.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> Great news! I had two buyers who never were home to sign. One of them rescheduled delivery and still wasn't home then. The packages got returned to me. I had a restocking fee in my listing, so I was able to deduct that and the postage cost when I refunded so I didn't lose anything. I rarely sell anything that requires a signature. Even when you put it in your listing in big block letters, buyers always complain.


'Buyer's always complain' - now where's that eye roll emoti gone?? 
I didn't even request signature on delivery for this recent episode.  I paid for Express service with full tracking for security, but USPS at the other end decided to require a signature for release.  I know from experience that USPS( and other postal services in other parts of the world) can do that, which is why I always advise buyer's to anticipate signature requirement even if I don't pay for it.
I haven't mentioned a re-stocking fee in my listings but I may do so from now on.


----------



## PikaboICU

Straight-Laced said:


> Update :  I did my research and found numbers for the PO (out of hours) and my buyer.  I made an attempt to reschedule delivery using the online form on the USPS tracking advice but was geo-blocked.  I then sent a step- by- step guide on how to do this to my buyer, explaining that I couldn't do it for her because of the geo-blocking.  I'm happy to report that this worked!  At the eleventh hour my buyer rescheduled delivery - hallelujah!




YAY!
I'm so happy & relieved to read that!!
Good job! 

Now take a deep breath and let go of all that stress..


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> now where's that eye roll emoti gone??


How's this?!?!?


----------



## Nikki_

From a seller's perspective, when a potential buyer messages you for more pictures, in addition to the 12 that are already within the listing. (Don't get me wrong, I welcome this so there are no problems/surprises down the road) It's always on a weekend when I'm trying to spend some time with the family. So, I take a plethora of additional pictures (usually within a few hours) and send them to the potential buyer and then_ *crickets.*_

If there's no interest, fine. At least have the decency to say "thanks." 

That's when I add them to my special friend list.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> From a seller's perspective, when a potential buyer messages you for more pictures, in addition to the 12 that are already within the listing. (Don't get me wrong, I welcome this so there are no problems/surprises down the road) It's always on a weekend when I'm trying to spend some time with the family. So, I take a plethora of additional pictures (usually within a few hours) and send them to the potential buyer and then_ *crickets.*_
> 
> If there's no interest, fine. At least have the decency to say "thanks."
> 
> That's when I add them to my special friend list.


I agree!! I hate it when they don't respond. Especially after I have had to get DH to shoot a modeling picture. What happened to courtesy? Didn't their parents teach them basic manners?


----------



## doublewats

I hate when sellers that I _LOATH _show up in my search results, particularly when a seller lists as item as new when it is far from it. 

Dymoda is at the very top of my list for *constantly *mis-listing items as NEW in the title when they are clearly preowned, damaged or just garbage. There's almost always a littany of qualifiers about the item's condition - or if it says "new with tags", no tags in sight.

It's gotten to the point where I'm revising all my followed searches to exclude her items in particular. How does such a HORRENDOUS seller still list on ebay and with such obvious search engine manipulation? She must get scores of SNADs every day. 

Worst part is, in retrospect, I'm pretty sure this might be someone who on vinted (I know, awful site) posted months ago about how proud she was to be making $6200+ a month selling. :/


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> How's this?!?!?



Lol this is perfect - a definite improvement on the original


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I agree!! I hate it when they don't respond. Especially after I have had to get DH to shoot a modeling picture. What happened to courtesy? Didn't their parents teach them basic manners?



It's frustrating, isn't it? 

When I have questions for sellers, I always tell them that there's no rush as I know people have lives outside of eBay. When they do respond back to me, I thank them for their time/help whether I'm interested in the item or not. 

As for manners, some buyers have no common courtesy or sense of decency these days. I don't know how long you've been selling on eBay, but the buyers of yesteryear were all so polite and kind.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> From a seller's perspective, when a potential buyer messages you for more pictures, in addition to the 12 that are already within the listing. (Don't get me wrong, I welcome this so there are no problems/surprises down the road) It's always on a weekend when I'm trying to spend some time with the family. So, I take a plethora of additional pictures (usually within a few hours) and send them to the potential buyer and then_ *crickets.*_
> 
> If there's no interest, fine. At least have the decency to say "thanks."
> 
> That's when I add them to my special friend list.


I have had those too. One asked me to send them a photo of the receipt. It was an older item and I had to going through hundreds of them to find it and took the photo, blanked out my personal details, then sent it. Heard nothing from them, not even a "thanks". So rude!


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have had those too. One asked me to send them a photo of the receipt. It was an older item and I had to going through hundreds of them to find it and took the photo, blanked out my personal details, then sent it. Heard nothing from them, not even a "thanks". So rude!



Don't buyers realize that receipts can be forged/fake? 

Having to go through hundreds of receipts for the hell of it sounds like it was a nightmare.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Don't buyers realize that receipts can be forged/fake?
> 
> Having to go through hundreds of receipts for the hell of it sounds like it was a nightmare.


I don't even bother telling them that because I knew it would not go anywhere. I have a box holding all receipts so I eventually found it. But some receipts fade after a couple of years so that's that! :eyeroll:


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't even bother telling them that because I knew it would not go anywhere. I have a box holding all receipts so I eventually found it. But some receipts fade after a couple of years so that's that! :eyeroll:


I have some receipts that faded completely to white! In the last few years I've gotten into the habit of keeping the receipt in the bag and try not to use the pocket it is in.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I have some receipts that faded completely to white! In the last few years I've gotten into the habit of keeping the receipt in the bag and try not to use the pocket it is in.


I have those too! It's the type of till paper and link. Designers boutiques like Hermes or LV don't have those. But if you buy from a consession in a department store and they print from their till then it fades! Yesh I started to keep them in their original box for major bags. But smaller items go to the box.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have those too! It's the type of till paper and link. Designers boutiques like Hermes or LV don't have those. But if you buy from a consession in a department store and they print from their till then it fades! Yesh I started to keep them in their original box for major bags. But smaller items go to the box.



The receipts from my h boutique have faded to white. Just the Manhasset boutique. 

Ok, here's a peeve....I had my item listed three times with a BIN - no bids, soooo I resisted as an auction. Guess how many emails I've received asking "do you have a BIN price?" Well, I DID!!!


----------



## Catbird9

BBC said:


> The receipts from my h boutique have faded to white. Just the Manhasset boutique.
> 
> Ok, here's a peeve....I had my item listed three times with a BIN - no bids, soooo I resisted as an auction. Guess how many emails I've received asking "do you have a BIN price?" Well, I DID!!!



Hmmm, interesting. Maybe some people only look at auctions.


----------



## FlipDiver

I accepted a buyer's best offer on a $2K bag, over many other offers, and she has totally ghosted. No payment or communication, and I've sent two very nice follow up messages thanking her for her purchase then advising I will ship after payment is received.  Guess I'll have to file non payment and relist, my first time having to do that. Just venting


----------



## chicinthecity777

I tried to list an item using the eBay app and it set the Gallery Plus by default and showing a fee of £2.5 for it. I can't un-check the option using the app. So have to correct it via a PC. I bet it's deliberately done this way.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I tried to list an item using the eBay app and it set the Gallery Plus by default and showing a fee of £2.5 for it. I can't un-check the option using the app. So have to correct it via a PC. I bet it's deliberately done this way.


Sometimes on my PC when I get close to running out of free listings, it tries to charge me for the last few, even though I can see that I am still owed free listings. I've also had it default to upgrades that I had to uncheck.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Sometimes on my PC when I get close to running out of free listings, it tries to charge me for the last few, even though I can see that I am still owed free listings. I've also had it default to upgrades that I had to uncheck.


I have had this happen before and I called their CS. They told me it was something to do with the browser. I then used a different browser to list and it didn't charge me. Try it next time.


----------



## Nikki_

Is anyone else tired of unchecking the "B.O." box when re-listing? 
I sometimes forget and have to end the listing and re-list again.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Is anyone else tired of unchecking the "B.O." box when re-listing?
> I sometimes forget and have to end the listing and re-list again.


You shouldn't have to end the listing. Just edit it. I've done that. And yes, I'm tired of unchecking that box. I just relisted a bunch of items in bulk and it didn't default to BO, so maybe they changed it?


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> You shouldn't have to end the listing. Just edit it. I've done that. And yes, I'm tired of unchecking that box. I just relisted a bunch of items in bulk and it didn't default to BO, so maybe they changed it?



Quite a few times in the past when relisting, I remembered (after the fact) that I forgot to uncheck the B.O. box and went in and edited it. On those occasions, it would take those particular listings 24-48 hours to appear in "new listings." I called eBay once about it and was told editing takes the item out of the queue to be indexed and adds it at the bottom at low priority. Since then, I always just end the listing and relist.

Hopefully, the next time I relist, it doesn't default to B.O. again. It would be great if they changed that, it's a nuisance.


----------



## PikaboICU

What the heck is with these names!!!?? 

I wouldn't buy from these people no matter how good the deal is..
Poshmark: FashionWhore- seriously? That's professional
eBay: 666_TheDevil - call me superstitious but I wont be buying from "the devil" 

Don't these people realize they could be losing business with these names?


----------



## Nikki_

PikaboICU said:


> What the heck is with these names!!!??
> 
> I wouldn't buy from these people no matter how good the deal is..
> Poshmark: FashionWhore- seriously? That's professional
> eBay: 666_TheDevil - call me superstitious but I wont be buying from "the devil"
> 
> Don't these people realize they could be losing business with these names?


I agree, I've seen some doozies!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

PikaboICU said:


> What the heck is with these names!!!??
> 
> I wouldn't buy from these people no matter how good the deal is..
> Poshmark: FashionWhore- seriously? That's professional
> eBay: 666_TheDevil - call me superstitious but I wont be buying from "the devil"
> 
> Don't these people realize they could be losing business with these names?


I might let FashionWhore slide because I get the slang, but TheDevil just say no!


----------



## Notorious Pink

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I might let FashionWhore slide because I get the slang, but TheDevil just say no!



Seriously! I'm not going to make any deals with TheDevil!!! [emoji38]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Is anyone else tired of unchecking the "B.O." box when re-listing?
> I sometimes forget and have to end the listing and re-list again.


I wish eBay could just either fix the glitch or make up their mind on this! Every time I re-list a BIN listing, it does one of the following: 1) keep the BO option I setup previously but remove the automatic decline I setup previously; 2) add BO option while I didn't have it previously. Why can't they just move over whatever I setup previously???


----------



## quinna

PikaboICU said:


> What the heck is with these names!!!??
> 
> I wouldn't buy from these people no matter how good the deal is..
> Poshmark: FashionWhore- seriously? That's professional
> eBay: 666_TheDevil - call me superstitious but I wont be buying from "the devil"
> 
> Don't these people realize they could be losing business with these names?


Just came across "fatass-69" in my ebay browsing today. Who sells designer goods with that kind of a user name?


----------



## PikaboICU

quinna said:


> Just came across "fatass-69" in my ebay browsing today. Who sells designer goods with that kind of a user name?





A true professional..


----------



## EGBDF

quinna said:


> Just came across "fatass-69" in my ebay browsing today. Who sells designer goods with that kind of a user name?


It seems to be a trend now...be over the top crass and people will 'support' you. lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

My listing is BIN only, no BO, with immediate payment required. Got a message asking me for 20% off of asking price and said they "will pay immediately!" I was thrilled about this immediate payment offer! LOL!


----------



## FlipDiver

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My listing is BIN only, no BO, with immediate payment required. Got a message asking me for 20% off of asking price and said they "will pay immediately!" I was thrilled about this immediate payment offer! LOL!



How generous of them..

Somebody offered 70% less than asking for my almost new Chanel, which was already listed at 20% less than retail [emoji849]


----------



## chicinthecity777

FlipDiver said:


> How generous of them..
> 
> Somebody offered 70% less than asking for my almost new Chanel, which was already listed at 20% less than retail [emoji849]


Ouch! I hope you have the "auto decline" set up? It's annoying it some times drops off when you re-list.


----------



## FlipDiver

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ouch! I hope you have the "auto decline" set up? It's annoying it some times drops off when you re-list.



Oh definitely.. I just review the automatically declined offers once in a while for funsies


----------



## chicinthecity777

FlipDiver said:


> Oh definitely.. I just review the automatically declined offers once in a while for funsies


Me too! Lol!


----------



## restricter

Not a pet peeve exactly but I just opened my first return.  The seller used flash when she photographed the article of clothing to minimize wear and damage.  She also overcharged me for shipping.  I know I could have opened a SNAD but hopefully this is the less aggravating option.  Paws crossed.


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My listing is BIN only, no BO, with immediate payment required. Got a message asking me for 20% off of asking price and said they "will pay immediately!" I was thrilled about this immediate payment offer! LOL!



I just got the same for one of my listings that is a BIN. I was also offered the "Will pay now" however, I was offered 30% off of my asking price!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> I just got the same for one of my listings that is a BIN. I was also offered the "Will pay now" however, I was offered 30% off of my asking price!


Lol! Aren't we the lucky ones!


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Lol! Aren't we the lucky ones!



We certainly are!


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> I just got the same for one of my listings that is a BIN. I was also offered the "Will pay now" however, I was offered 30% off of my asking price!


I bet these buyers are coming from Mercari & Poshmark. Sooooo much haggling & people saying they will buy for a certain price right at that moment .


----------



## PikaboICU

Storm702 said:


> I bet these buyers are coming from Mercari & Poshmark. Sooooo much haggling & people saying they will buy for a certain price right at that moment .



You may be onto something there..
That: "I'll buy it right now/today" makes no sense to me.. 
Uhh yea, if you want it, you need to buy it "_right now"_ or somebody else might"
What,, they want to make a deal & "_gladly pay you Thursday for a hamburger today_" ?? LOL

When I make an offer I expect to pay NOW not 3 days from now.


----------



## restricter

PikaboICU said:


> You may be onto something there..
> That: "I'll buy it right now/today" makes no sense to me..
> Uhh yea, if you want it, you need to buy it "_right now"_ or somebody else might"
> What,, they want to make a deal & "_gladly pay you Thursday for a hamburger today_" ?? LOL
> 
> When I make an offer I expect to pay NOW not 3 days from now.



I got messages like that before Poshmark was a twinkle in its programmers' eyes.  What I still don't get is... do these people normally buy things and not pay for days?


----------



## PikaboICU

restricter said:


> I got messages like that before Poshmark was a twinkle in its programmers' eyes.  What I still don't get is... do these people normally buy things and not pay for days?



I know right..
Try that at a Brick & Mortar & see what happens.. LOL
They'll throw in some nice silver bracelets & a ride for free...


----------



## Storm702

restricter said:


> I got messages like that before Poshmark was a twinkle in its programmers' eyes.  What I still don't get is... do these people normally buy things and not pay for days?


On BIN items, it's literally in the title![emoji19]  Now, in the past, if there was an item I really wanted & it ended a few days before payday, I would contact the seller BEFORE bidding  & ask if I could pay in a few days - but it still felt weird!


----------



## cdtracing

As a buyer, a pet peeve of mine is a lot of sellers will list a bag, show the interior, & there will be all kinds of trash, bits of paper or Klennex, & hair in the bottom of the bag. I would think if someone is selling a pre-owned bag, they could at least shake out the bag or use a lint roller to get out dust & hair. Some bag's interior are just plain nasty & the seller asks for premium prices.


----------



## youngster

Recent pet peeve:  sellers who do not bother to respond to reasonable questions about an item.

I'm a buyer and seller on ebay, mostly a seller as of late. I always respond to every question from potential buyers and do it very quickly. Recently though I've been looking to buy a vintage watch. I've found several I liked a lot from sellers with 100% positive feedback and hundreds of transactions.  I sent some additional questions and only heard back from one seller.  These are watches that cost thousands so you'd think they would be interested in answering questions from a potential buyer who is a long time ebayer with 100% positive feedback.  But, nope, no response.  Crazy.  I'm sure not going to BIN an item from someone who can't be bothered to tell me what year a watch was made or how large a wrist it will fit which, to be honest, is info that should have been put in the listing to begin with.


----------



## PikaboICU

youngster said:


> Recent pet peeve:  sellers who do not bother to respond to reasonable questions about an item.
> 
> I'm a buyer and seller on ebay, mostly a seller as of late. I always respond to every question from potential buyers and do it very quickly. Recently though I've been looking to buy a vintage watch. I've found several I liked a lot from sellers with 100% positive feedback and hundreds of transactions.  I sent some additional questions and only heard back from one seller.  These are watches that cost thousands so you'd think they would be interested in answering questions from a potential buyer who is a long time ebayer with 100% positive feedback.  But, nope, no response.  Crazy.  I'm sure not going to BIN an item from someone who can't be bothered to tell me what year a watch was made or how large a wrist it will fit which, to be honest, is info that should have been put in the listing to begin with.




I agree with that..
If they can't take the time to answer a few Q's before a sale- think of how bad they'll be AFTER a sale..

I have to say; I was completely shocked to read that many, MANY sellers block people for asking a question! 
I am completely serious! I couldn't believe it.. They justify it by saying "In their experience people that ask questions are often problem buyers"

OH RLY??  Well when you block a person for asking a Q they will never be a _buyer_- problem or otherwise..


----------



## whateve

My peeve is sellers who list an item, I buy it, and they never send it. Why???? This has happened to me twice in the last few months out 9 purchases.


----------



## youngster

PikaboICU said:


> I agree with that..
> *If they can't take the time to answer a few Q's before a sale- think of how bad they'll be AFTER a sale..*
> 
> I have to say; I was completely shocked to read that many, MANY sellers block people for asking a question!
> I am completely serious! I couldn't believe it.. They justify it by saying "In their experience people that ask questions are often problem buyers"
> 
> OH RLY?? *Well when you block a person for asking a Q they will never be a buyer- problem or otherwise*..



Exactly how I felt.  Especially with a watch, I would be relying on them in case something went wrong with it or it stopped working within their warranty period.  This whole experience has made me really consider whether I want to buy pre-owned or not.  It's been a turn off so I'm thinking about just buying brand new from an authorized dealer with a warranty.


----------



## cdtracing

youngster said:


> Recent pet peeve:  sellers who do not bother to respond to reasonable questions about an item.
> 
> I'm a buyer and seller on ebay, mostly a seller as of late. I always respond to every question from potential buyers and do it very quickly. Recently though I've been looking to buy a vintage watch. I've found several I liked a lot from sellers with 100% positive feedback and hundreds of transactions.  I sent some additional questions and only heard back from one seller.  These are watches that cost thousands so you'd think they would be interested in answering questions from a potential buyer who is a long time ebayer with 100% positive feedback.  But, nope, no response.  Crazy.  I'm sure not going to BIN an item from someone who can't be bothered to tell me what year a watch was made or how large a wrist it will fit which, to be honest, is info that should have been put in the listing to begin with.





PikaboICU said:


> I agree with that..
> If they can't take the time to answer a few Q's before a sale- think of how bad they'll be AFTER a sale..
> 
> I have to say; I was completely shocked to read that many, MANY sellers block people for asking a question!
> I am completely serious! I couldn't believe it.. They justify it by saying "In their experience people that ask questions are often problem buyers"
> 
> OH RLY??  Well when you block a person for asking a Q they will never be a _buyer_- problem or otherwise..



This is another peeve of mine.  I don't sell on Ebay but have been a buyer for over 13 yrs & have 100% positive feedback.  When I win an auction or do a BIN, I pay immediately. unless I'm not at home.  If that's the case, I pay as soon as I get to my laptop since I receive notifications on my phone.  The latest it's taken me to send payment is about 8 hours.  I have asked question from sellers about certain items I'm interested in & while I do get a quick response from most sellers, some don't even bother.  The questions I ask are not trying to negotiate the price, they're legitimate questions on size, weight, fit, ect.  If a seller won't bother to respond, I take my business elsewhere.  I don't know if I have been blocked for asking questions or not, but if a seller won't respond to reasonable questions, I don't bother to even look at, much less consider buying, anything else they offer.


----------



## whateve

cdtracing said:


> This is another peeve of mine.  I don't sell on Ebay but have been a buyer for over 13 yrs & have 100% positive feedback.  When I win an auction or do a BIN, I pay immediately. unless I'm not at home.  If that's the case, I pay as soon as I get to my laptop since I receive notifications on my phone.  The latest it's taken me to send payment is about 8 hours.  I have asked question from sellers about certain items I'm interested in & while I do get a quick response from most sellers, some don't even bother.  The questions I ask are not trying to negotiate the price, they're legitimate questions on size, weight, fit, ect.  If a seller won't bother to respond, I take my business elsewhere.  I don't know if I have been blocked for asking questions or not, but if a seller won't respond to reasonable questions, I don't bother to even look at, much less consider buying, anything else they offer.


As a seller, I welcome questions. Often they point out where I could have been clearer in my description. Some buyers ask measurements if they are in the item specifics but not also in the description. I figure for every buyer that asks questions, there are 3 others that might have wondered but didn't bother to ask.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> As a seller, I welcome questions. Often they point out where I could have been clearer in my description. Some buyers ask measurements if they are in the item specifics but not also in the description. I figure for every buyer that asks questions, there are 3 others that might have wondered but didn't bother to ask.



I know a lot of sellers have had problems with PITA buyers & they think if someone asks questions, they have the potential to be a problem.  I'm not that way.  I will ask questions specific to the item that are helpful for me to make a decision to buy or not, whether it's handbags, jewelry, parts for my car, ect.  I appreciate a seller taking the time to answer my questions & with thank them for their response.  If someone has a Best Offer option, I usually will make an offer15- 20% less than asking price, depending on the amount.  Some sellers I have gotten to know & I do business with them often.  Some will contact me when they have new items & tell me to contact them for a better price if I see something listed that I like.  My feedback in 100% but not real high; it would be higher but so many sellers now do not give feedback anymore even though I do provide feedback after I've received the item & inspected it.  If I have any questions once I receive the item, I contact the seller first before I leave feedback.  I'm very careful when I purchase online to make sure the item is exactly what I want.  I hate to do returns as much as sellers do.  I recently had to return an item I bought off Poshmark because the item was misrepresented & the repair to it had not been disclosed in the listing.  The whole process was a pain; I won't be buying from Poshmark again.


----------



## whateve

cdtracing said:


> I know a lot of sellers have had problems with PITA buyers & they think if someone asks questions, they have the potential to be a problem.  I'm not that way.  I will ask questions specific to the item that are helpful for me to make a decision to buy or not, whether it's handbags, jewelry, parts for my car, ect.  I appreciate a seller taking the time to answer my questions & with thank them for their response.  If someone has a Best Offer option, I usually will make an offer15- 20% less than asking price, depending on the amount.  Some sellers I have gotten to know & I do business with them often.  Some will contact me when they have new items & tell me to contact them for a better price if I see something listed that I like.  My feedback in 100% but not real high; it would be higher but so many sellers now do not give feedback anymore even though I do provide feedback after I've received the item & inspected it.  If I have any questions once I receive the item, I contact the seller first before I leave feedback.  I'm very careful when I purchase online to make sure the item is exactly what I want.  I hate to do returns as much as sellers do.  I recently had to return an item I bought off Poshmark because the item was misrepresented & the repair to it had not been disclosed in the listing.  The whole process was a pain; I won't be buying from Poshmark again.


I had a buyer ask at least 10 questions on a $25 item. I thought, this buyer is going to be a problem. There was a problem but it wasn't the buyer's fault. The package was misdelivered; the tracking showed it was delivered but it was probably put in the wrong box at the complex. The buyer eventually tracked it down and gave me good feedback.

You can't really tell how a buyer is going to be. I've had repeat buyers become a PITA on the last item they buy from me. The first item was so much better than they imagined that they thought that every item I sold was going to be magically better than described.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> I had a buyer ask at least 10 questions on a $25 item. I thought, this buyer is going to be a problem. There was a problem but it wasn't the buyer's fault. The package was misdelivered; the tracking showed it was delivered but it was probably put in the wrong box at the complex. The buyer eventually tracked it down and gave me good feedback.
> 
> You can't really tell how a buyer is going to be. I've had repeat buyers become a PITA on the last item they buy from me. The first item was so much better than they imagined that they thought that every item I sold was going to be magically better than described.



I don't expect every item I buy will be perfect, especailly it it's preowned.  I do a lot of research before I purchase which is why I ask specific questions & for extra pictures if needed.  If an item is listed as new with tags & nothing in the listing about a defect, that's what I expect.  Preowned, I just want to know about scratches, wear, stains, scuffs, ect & where they are.  I've bought preowned bags & was thrilled when the bag arrived & it was better than described.  I know this won't be the case all the time especially with preowned items.  I just don't want to buy a prowned bag that stated to be in one condition & what I receive is a dirty, ragged out bag.  So far, I've been very fortunate & have received items as described or better.


----------



## restricter

Question: the seller who sold me the damaged 'mint' condition item refunded me.  She reposted the same item with the same crappy photos for even more money.  Do I bother leaving feedback?  If so, what do I say?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Listed one of those Longchamp foldable nylon bags. Got a "potential buyer" messaged me 5 times within an hour asking if a shopping bag would be included. Answered her politely that a Longchamp gift envelope (but not a shopping bag with handles) would be included. And she's still bugging me why there wasn't a shopping bag. 

Now she's messaging and asking if the tote can fit into the gift envelope STUFFED WITH TISSUE and got annoyed when I told her the foldable tote has to be folded in order to fit in its original packaging. 

Not one question about the item for sale.


----------



## PikaboICU

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Listed one of those Longchamp foldable nylon bags. Got a "potential buyer" messaged me 5 times within an hour asking if a shopping bag would be included. Answered her politely that a Longchamp gift envelope (but not a shopping bag with handles) would be included. And she's still bugging me why there wasn't a shopping bag.
> 
> Now she's messaging and asking if the tote can fit into the gift envelope STUFFED WITH TISSUE and got annoyed when I told her the foldable tote has to be folded in order to fit in its original packaging.
> 
> Not one question about the item for sale.




It's your "sale" but if it were me; I would block that person. 
That buyer is a problem waiting to happen..


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

PikaboICU said:


> It's your "sale" but if it were me; I would block that person.
> That buyer is a problem waiting to happen..



Blocked [emoji106]


----------



## Catbird9

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Listed one of those Longchamp foldable nylon bags. Got a "potential buyer" messaged me 5 times within an hour asking if a shopping bag would be included. Answered her politely that a Longchamp gift envelope (but not a shopping bag with handles) would be included. And she's still bugging me why there wasn't a shopping bag.
> 
> Now she's messaging and asking if the tote can fit into the gift envelope STUFFED WITH TISSUE and got annoyed when I told her the foldable tote has to be folded in order to fit in its original packaging.
> 
> Not one question about the item for sale.





PikaboICU said:


> It's your "sale" but if it were me; I would block that person.
> That buyer is a problem waiting to happen..



Yeah, already she's a PITA!


----------



## PikaboICU

restricter said:


> Question: the seller who sold me the damaged 'mint' condition item refunded me.  She reposted the same item with the same crappy photos for even more money.  Do I bother leaving feedback?  If so, what do I say?




I didn't know how to advise you and now I'm in a similar situation!
UGH!
I bought a lovely bag- It's in very good shape BUT it was listed as "New! Never been used!" in the title..
The deal was great for a unused bag and a decent deal for the slightly used bag that it is- It has a wee bit of handle darkening & one corner has VERY slight rubbing also hair dirt & gunk inside.  That I can clean but yuck.
Over all it's in very good shape for a 2007 bag but I paid $1000. for what I believed was an unused bag..  ??Expecting too much??

What do I do about FB? Yeesh! I've never left a negative, crud I don't think I've ever left a neutral..
Not that I want to leave bad FB- I just don't want to leave any..
I feel obligated though- was a BO listing & she accepted my offer...She asked me to message her right away after I received the bag too so she is expecting to hear from me.
I really don't know what to do..


----------



## FlipDiver

PikaboICU said:


> I didn't know how to advise you and now I'm in a similar situation!
> UGH!
> I bought a lovely bag- It's in very good shape BUT it was listed as "New! Never been used!" in the title..
> The deal was great for a unused bag and a decent deal for the slightly used bag that it is- It has a wee bit of handle darkening & one corner has VERY slight rubbing also hair dirt & gunk inside.  That I can clean but yuck.
> Over all it's in very good shape for a 2007 bag but I paid $1000. for what I believed was an unused bag..  ??Expecting too much??
> 
> What do I do about FB? Yeesh! I've never left a negative, crud I don't think I've ever left a neutral..
> Not that I want to leave bad FB- I just don't want to leave any..
> I feel obligated though- was a BO listing & she accepted my offer...She asked me to message her right away after I received the bag too so she is expecting to hear from me.
> I really don't know what to do..



I would contact the seller and tell her she misrepresented the bag as new when in fact it's used, that comparable used bags sell for X and you'd like to be refunded Y difference. Otherwise you'll return and/or file SNAD.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> I didn't know how to advise you and now I'm in a similar situation!
> UGH!
> I bought a lovely bag- It's in very good shape BUT it was listed as "New! Never been used!" in the title..
> The deal was great for a unused bag and a decent deal for the slightly used bag that it is- It has a wee bit of handle darkening & one corner has VERY slight rubbing also hair dirt & gunk inside.  That I can clean but yuck.
> Over all it's in very good shape for a 2007 bag but I paid $1000. for what I believed was an unused bag..  ??Expecting too much??
> 
> What do I do about FB? Yeesh! I've never left a negative, crud I don't think I've ever left a neutral..
> Not that I want to leave bad FB- I just don't want to leave any..
> I feel obligated though- was a BO listing & she accepted my offer...She asked me to message her right away after I received the bag too so she is expecting to hear from me.
> I really don't know what to do..


Just because you got a good deal if it had been a new bag, you were still deceived since the seller misrepresented it. I had this happen once. I should have been worried once the seller accepted my offer so quickly. It was described as NWT, but there were no tags, signs of use, and something sticky was gluing the pocket shut. I was too grossed out to even put my things inside to see if I liked the bag. I opened a SNAD return; the seller never responded and ebay refunded me.

Another time, the seller shipped the bag in an envelope and the strap got a permanent crimp in it. When I complained to the seller, she blamed USPS and didn't offer any solution. Because of her attitude, I gave her a negative. I don't feel right giving a seller a neutral or negative without first contacting them. One time the seller had actually had two similar bags and had sent me the wrong one, so mistakes do happen. Based on how the seller responds, I decide what kind of feedback she deserves. If she is apologetic and tries to fix the situation, I don't give bad feedback.


----------



## restricter

PikaboICU said:


> I didn't know how to advise you and now I'm in a similar situation!
> UGH!
> I bought a lovely bag- It's in very good shape BUT it was listed as "New! Never been used!" in the title..
> The deal was great for a unused bag and a decent deal for the slightly used bag that it is- It has a wee bit of handle darkening & one corner has VERY slight rubbing also hair dirt & gunk inside.  That I can clean but yuck.
> Over all it's in very good shape for a 2007 bag but I paid $1000. for what I believed was an unused bag..  ??Expecting too much??
> 
> What do I do about FB? Yeesh! I've never left a negative, crud I don't think I've ever left a neutral..
> Not that I want to leave bad FB- I just don't want to leave any..
> I feel obligated though- was a BO listing & she accepted my offer...She asked me to message her right away after I received the bag too so she is expecting to hear from me.
> I really don't know what to do..



I've given one negative and that was to a seller who told me she couldn't bear to part with the item and immediately listed it for more money after I accepted the cancellation.

This time, I'm just not sure.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I've given one negative and that was to a seller who told me she couldn't bear to part with the item and immediately listed it for more money after I accepted the cancellation.
> 
> This time, I'm just not sure.


I probably wouldn't leave any feedback. You got your money back. A savvy buyer can look at her selling history and see that she sold the bag before.


----------



## whateve

It's not ebay's fault but the package I sent to Minnesota is taking a side trip to Puerto Rico.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> It's not ebay's fault but the package I sent to Minnesota is taking a side trip to Puerto Rico.



Holy Moly-
Well, let's hope it hops a quick flight back to the continental states. 

I had one, headed to me, that was out for delivery in rural Oregon..
Uhmmm,, yes, I'm rural but in WASHINGTON. Dope! It was only delayed by 2 days but if this is a preview of holiday shipping,,,,,
I'm a bit concerned..


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Holy Moly-
> Well, let's hope it hops a quick flight back to the continental states.
> 
> I had one, headed to me, that was out for delivery in rural Oregon..
> Uhmmm,, yes, I'm rural but in WASHINGTON. Dope! It was only delayed by 2 days but if this is a preview of holiday shipping,,,,,
> I'm a bit concerned..


I'm in California. Once I sent a package to California and it went to 5 or 6 states in the East before it ended up back in California. I've never seen one end up outside the continent! It's odd because I sent my first package to Puerto Rico a few weeks ago. I didn't even think about it being part of USPS until then.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> It's not ebay's fault but the package I sent to Minnesota is taking a side trip to Puerto Rico.


Interesting, I wonder if it's coincidence or something about packages to Minnesota. I just had a package take a side trip on its way there as well.


----------



## northerndancer

PikaboICU said:


> I bought a lovely bag- It's in very good shape BUT it was listed as "New! Never been used!" in the title..
> *The deal was great for a unused bag and a decent deal for the slightly used bag that it is*- It has a wee bit of handle darkening & one corner has VERY slight rubbing also hair dirt & gunk inside.  That I can clean but yuck.
> Over all it's in very good shape for a 2007 bag but I paid $1000. for what I believed was an unused bag..  ??Expecting too much??



I've seen this so often that I wonder sometimes if this has become the ebay norm.  And it is my number one eBay pet peeve.   Maybe there are some older bags out there that have never been used but I think they are the exception.  I also think that some sellers who are not the first owner of the bag and who never used it themselves think it is ok to say it is unused even though there is evidence of use.  I've had many purchases like this and stayed silent because they were decent deals but I never felt good about them.   I haven't shopped for these kind of items lately so it hasn't happened to me recently.  I'm not sure I would be as tolerant as I was in the past and would probably ask for a return and consider a partial if offered.  I know partials are a pariah around here but a partial would perhaps get you the great deal you thought you were getting.


----------



## chicinthecity777

northerndancer said:


> I've seen this so often that I wonder sometimes if this has become the ebay norm.  And it is my number one eBay pet peeve.   Maybe there are some older bags out there that have never been used but I think they are the exception.  I also think that some sellers who are not the first owner of the bag and who never used it themselves think it is ok to say it is unused even though there is evidence of use.  I've had many purchases like this and stayed silent because they were decent deals but I never felt good about them.   I haven't shopped for these kind of items lately so it hasn't happened to me recently.  I'm not sure I would be as tolerant as I was in the past and would probably ask for a return and consider a partial if offered.  I know partials are a pariah around here but a partial would perhaps get you the great deal you thought you were getting.


As a seller, I would never over describe the condition of the item I am selling. Why set up to disappoint your buyer and increase the chance of getting ding-ed or even a return case? People are not stupid. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> As a seller, I would never over describe the condition of the item I am selling. Why set up to disappoint your buyer and increase the chance of getting ding-ed or even a return case? People are not stupid. It just doesn't make sense to me.


I see this mostly with new sellers who might not be aware of what will happen with the buyer ends up unhappy. 

I also see many newer sellers putting "NWT" in their title on used items. I think they have no idea what it means. They just copy it from other listings.


----------



## PikaboICU

northerndancer said:


> I've seen this so often that I wonder sometimes if this has become the ebay norm.  And it is my number one eBay pet peeve.   Maybe there are some older bags out there that have never been used but I think they are the exception.  I also think that some sellers who are not the first owner of the bag and who never used it themselves think it is ok to say it is unused even though there is evidence of use.  I've had many purchases like this and stayed silent because they were decent deals but I never felt good about them.   I haven't shopped for these kind of items lately so it hasn't happened to me recently.  I'm not sure I would be as tolerant as I was in the past and would probably ask for a return and consider a partial if offered.  I know partials are a pariah around here but a partial would perhaps get you the great deal you thought you were getting.




That is exactly how I feel about it!
I still like the bag and it wasn't a _bad_ deal but I don't feel good about it..
It's going to bug me every time I carry it-
Also I believe you're correct some sellers believe; if they didn't carry it- they consider it unused and that's wrong thinking.
It's Balenciaga and I know Bal- so I know the signs of use.. Very slight wear to edges, handle darkening.. Maybe she felt a person new to Bal wouldn't realize this? IDK
Also the inside.. Nobody would believe that bag has never been used..
I do love the bag and I want to keep it but I probably would have waited and/or thought it out some more if I had known the actual condition.

I agree with @whateve & @xiangxiang0731 too- I never over describe!
It's always best to under describe & have the buyer be pleasantly surprised rather than disappointed because they were expecting more.


----------



## northerndancer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> As a seller, I would never over describe the condition of the item I am selling. Why set up to disappoint your buyer and increase the chance of getting ding-ed or even a return case? People are not stupid. It just doesn't make sense to me.



I wouldn't either but I recall that more often than not the item I purchased as "NWOT" actually meant "lightly used".  Not really bad but just not quite what was expected.  Sellers are hoping that it is within the tolerance level of the buyer and often it is.


----------



## northerndancer

PikaboICU said:


> It's Balenciaga and I know Bal- so I know the signs of use.. Very slight wear to edges, handle darkening.. Maybe she felt a person new to Bal wouldn't realize this? IDK
> Also the inside.. Nobody would believe that bag has never been used..
> I do love the bag and I want to keep it but I probably would have waited and/or thought it out some more if I had known the actual condition.



I think sellers think that if the bag will pass as new that it is o.k. to list it as new.  But the darkened handles and edge wear are definitely a giveaway....not to mention the debris left inside.   But I understand your dilemma.  A 2007 Bal in good shape is a find.


----------



## Pessie

PikaboICU said:


> That is exactly how I feel about it!
> I still like the bag and it wasn't a _bad_ deal but I don't feel good about it..
> It's going to bug me every time I carry it-
> Also I believe you're correct some sellers believe; if they didn't carry it- they consider it unused and that's wrong thinking.
> It's Balenciaga and I know Bal- so I know the signs of use.. Very slight wear to edges, handle darkening.. Maybe she felt a person new to Bal wouldn't realize this? IDK
> Also the inside.. Nobody would believe that bag has never been used..
> I do love the bag and I want to keep it but I probably would have waited and/or thought it out some more if I had known the actual condition.
> 
> I agree with @whateve & @xiangxiang0731 too- I never over describe!
> It's always best to under describe & have the buyer be pleasantly surprised rather than disappointed because they were expecting more.


I recently bought a bag described as new and unused, and technically it was, but it was several years old and hadn't been stored well.  The colour was badly faded and the edges dry and cracked.  None of this was mentioned and I sent it straight back.  Sellers overlook the fact that other factors (not just wear) affect the condition of a bag and make it no longer "new".  When I sell I'm paranoid about over-describing anything and it really annoys me when sellers do this.


----------



## youngster

whateve said:


> It's not ebay's fault but the package I sent to Minnesota is taking a side trip to Puerto Rico.



Oh my goodness, that is crazy, hope it is back on track.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I just wanted to warn others to be cautious of seller monica-lex.  About a month ago I put in a best offer of $700 for a Gucci handbag which she accepted. Since she was in Italy I asked for a few more detailed photos so I could have the handbag authenticated. After I asked for additional photos she just kept stating that all of her items were authenticate and for me not to worry. I emailed her 2 more times asking for the photos but she just kept saying she purchased it at Gucci it was authentic. She would not send additional photos and seemed shady. I told her I needed to authenticate it or I would not pay so she filed NPB. At first I was upset because I never had a NPB  but now I'm glad I followed my instincts. This posted a few days later:

View attachment 3517693


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Here it is again:


----------



## PikaboICU

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just wanted to warn others to be cautious of seller monica-lex.  About a month ago I put in a best offer of $700 for a Gucci handbag which she accepted. Since she was in Italy I asked for a few more detailed photos so I could have the handbag authenticated. After I asked for additional photos she just kept stating that all of her items were authenticate and for me not to worry. I emailed her 2 more times asking for the photos but she just kept saying she purchased it at Gucci it was authentic. She would not send additional photos and seemed shady. I told her I needed to authenticate it or I would not pay so she filed NPB. At first I was upset because I never had a NPB  but now I'm glad I followed my instincts. This posted a few days later:



WoW!
You were wise!
It's so important to follow your instincts! Good for you!!

Just an FYI- you can call eBay and have that UPI removed.. They will do it as a one time courtesy.
One wont make any difference so it isn't imperative to get it removed but in this case, being the item was fake-
I would want that UPI gone..
Whew! You dodged one there..  Oh and she LIED!  To one of you.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> Oh my goodness, that is crazy, hope it is back on track.


It's still in Puerto Rico. It moved from Catano to San Juan. I've been assured by my local post office that it will return to the mainland and should be delivered by next week, but I doubt they really know. My buyer is getting impatient. I can foresee a situation where I'll be forced to refund while it is still in transit.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> It's still in Puerto Rico. It moved from Catano to San Juan. I've been assured by my local post office that it will return to the mainland and should be delivered by next week, but I doubt they really know. My buyer is getting impatient. I can foresee a situation where I'll be forced to refund while it is still in transit.




If they file a case you can ask for an extension as tracking shows it's in transit and still moving.
eBay will grant an extension in this case.. 
Just keep coddling the buyer through it- have them check tracking & be so very apologetic.
Hopefully that will keep them appeased.. 

Sorry what a cluster.


----------



## youngster

whateve said:


> It's still in Puerto Rico. It moved from Catano to San Juan. I've been assured by my local post office that it will return to the mainland and should be delivered by next week, but I doubt they really know. My buyer is getting impatient. I can foresee a situation where I'll be forced to refund while it is still in transit.



I'm so sorry.  That is just unbelievably annoying.  I had an ebay shipping label ripped off a box once while in transit so the USPS didn't know who to deliver it to.  Thank goodness I also wrote my return address on the box in the upper corner or it would have been lost forever.  It eventually made its way back to me but it took about 9 days.  I had to refund the buyer and re-list.


----------



## Storm702

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just wanted to warn others to be cautious of seller monica-lex.  About a month ago I put in a best offer of $700 for a Gucci handbag which she accepted. Since she was in Italy I asked for a few more detailed photos so I could have the handbag authenticated. After I asked for additional photos she just kept stating that all of her items were authenticate and for me not to worry. I emailed her 2 more times asking for the photos but she just kept saying she purchased it at Gucci it was authentic. She would not send additional photos and seemed shady. I told her I needed to authenticate it or I would not pay so she filed NPB. At first I was upset because I never had a NPB  but now I'm glad I followed my instincts. This posted a few days later:
> 
> View attachment 3517693


I'm glad you trusted your instincts & didn't lose out on $700!

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Storm702

youngster said:


> I'm so sorry.  That is just unbelievably annoying.  I had an ebay shipping label ripped off a box once while in transit so the USPS didn't know who to deliver it to.  Thank goodness I also wrote my return address on the box in the upper corner or it would have been lost forever.  It eventually made its way back to me but it took about 9 days.  I had to refund the buyer and re-list.


That sucks! It's so frustrating when a sale isn't completed for something that's out of your control.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> It's still in Puerto Rico. It moved from Catano to San Juan. I've been assured by my local post office that it will return to the mainland and should be delivered by next week, but I doubt they really know. My buyer is getting impatient. I can foresee a situation where I'll be forced to refund while it is still in transit.


Good news! After I called my post office, the item reappeared in the US and was delivered today. I wonder if my phone call helped. I only called because my buyer complained. When my package from Hawaii got stalled for a week, it seemed to start moving right after my seller called the PO.

I learned another thing from the rep at my PO. When they scan a package at each point during the process, they take a picture of the package. That way, they can see that the package left the processing facility in the same condition as it went in, and when they go to deliver it, they know if it was damaged along the way and where that damage occurred. When they take these pictures, they can see the address label and know if it is intact. I'm always concerned that it will become illegible and undeliverable, so it is reassuring to find out that the label remained readable on its "world travels."


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Good news! After I called my post office, the item reappeared in the US and was delivered today. I wonder if my phone call helped. I only called because my buyer complained. When my package from Hawaii got stalled for a week, it seemed to start moving right after my seller called the PO.
> 
> I learned another thing from the rep at my PO. When they scan a package at each point during the process, they take a picture of the package. That way, they can see that the package left the processing facility in the same condition as it went in, and when they go to deliver it, they know if it was damaged along the way and where that damage occurred. When they take these pictures, they can see the address label and know if it is intact. I'm always concerned that it will become illegible and undeliverable, so it is reassuring to find out that the label remained readable on its "world travels."



YAY!!!
I'm so happy to read that!
That's good intel too- the photos of the packages..
That could come in handy when dealing with a case- or better yet, a scammer claiming damage,  if they would provide us copies of them.. 
At least now we know to bug them for the photos. LOL 

Glad to read this finally got delivered.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Not on eBay but I am eyeing a Chanel jacket from a second hand designer goods website in Europe. There is no photo of the inside lining of the jacket, no photo of the labels, all of which are crucial to determine the authenticity of the item. Did I get a response to my request for additional photos? Nope! Their loss, not mine!


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^ The same jacket is now on sale but still no additional photos though. Why would you? LOL


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^ The same jacket is now on sale but still no additional photos though. Why would you? LOL



Just a thought but maybe English isn't their first language and they had difficulty interpreting your question.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Just a thought but maybe English isn't their first language and they had difficulty interpreting your question.


It could be. But wouldn't you Google translate it if that's the case? The site has English as well as some other major European languages. And based on the country this seller is from, I have no doubt they speak very competent English in general based on my ample experience.


----------



## bakeacookie

My pet peeve is making offers either through the offer option or via messaging and then never paying. 

Like ok. You were there to agree on a price then dropped off the face of the earth?? After all that effort. [emoji849]


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It could be. But wouldn't you Google translate it if that's the case? The site has English as well as some other major European languages. And based on the country this seller is from, I have no doubt they speak very competent English in general based on my ample experience.



It's incredible what people don't Google for themselves.  

Sounds like you dodged a bullet with an uncooperative seller.


----------



## restricter

bakeacookie said:


> My pet peeve is making offers either through the offer option or via messaging and then never paying.
> 
> Like ok. You were there to agree on a price then dropped off the face of the earth?? After all that effort. [emoji849]



Yeah, what's up with that?!

I always make sure to block them afterwards.


----------



## bakeacookie

restricter said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?!
> 
> I always make sure to block them afterwards.



I do after the non paying buyer thing. 

Sometimes they do pay before the NPB thing closes and I just worry the whole time they'll cause a fuss. :/


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer that has sent me 5 messages less than 24 hours after the sale about when I was going to ship.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I have a buyer that has sent me 5 messages less than 24 hours after the sale about when I was going to ship.


 so annoying!


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I have a buyer that has sent me 5 messages less than 24 hours after the sale about when I was going to ship.



Impatient much? Sheesh..


----------



## restricter

I had a buyer leave me positive feedback but complaining about my ship time when I shipped it within 36 hours of his purchase.  Luckily, all my other feedback talks about lightning fast shipping


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I have a buyer that has sent me 5 messages less than 24 hours after the sale about when I was going to ship.





restricter said:


> I had a buyer leave me positive feedback but complaining about my ship time when I shipped it within 36 hours of his purchase.  Luckily, all my other feedback talks about lightning fast shipping


I had one like that a few months ago. I shipped within 48 hours and per my shipping method which was a 3-5 day service. He messaged me every day from the day after he bought it asking when he would receive his package. It's up to Royal Mail, how would I be able to answer that???


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bakeacookie said:


> My pet peeve is making offers either through the offer option or via messaging and then never paying.
> 
> Like ok. You were there to agree on a price then dropped off the face of the earth?? After all that effort. [emoji849]



This happened to me quite a few times on eBay & Tradesy. I'm convinced that it's a game to some people just to see how low they can convince you to go.


----------



## LL777

I don't understand when a seller lists an item with Best offer and when you submit an offer 10-20% less of their asking price they decline it or send you counteroffer which is 1-2% less of their asking price. For example, there is a listing on ebay for a LV bag. The bag is almost 4 years old. The retail price was $3000 and the seller is asking $2.5K. I'm submitting an offer for 2.1k and they sent me an offer for $2.4K. Why don't you just remove the best offer function and list it for 2.4K if you are not willing to negotiate.


----------



## anthrosphere

LL777 said:


> I don't understand when a seller lists an item with Best offer and when you submit an offer 10-20% less of their asking price they decline it or send you counteroffer which is 1-2% less of their asking price. For example, there is a listing on ebay for a LV bag. The bag is almost 4 years old. The retail price was $3000 and the seller is asking $2.5K. I'm submitting an offer for 2.1k and they sent me an offer for $2.4K. Why don't you just remove the best offer function and list it for 2.4K if you are not willing to negotiate.


I HATE it when sellers do this. I had this same problem with some guy selling a Kindle Paperwhite. What a moron. I complained to him why did he have a OBO offer but I didn't bother reading his response. The Kindle eventually sold at his asking price, though. I ended up just buying it on Amazon.com. Idiot isn't getting my money.


----------



## frangipani1

LL777 said:


> I don't understand when a seller lists an item with Best offer and when you submit an offer 10-20% less of their asking price they decline it or send you counteroffer which is 1-2% less of their asking price. For example, there is a listing on ebay for a LV bag. The bag is almost 4 years old. The retail price was $3000 and the seller is asking $2.5K. I'm submitting an offer for 2.1k and they sent me an offer for $2.4K. Why don't you just remove the best offer function and list it for 2.4K if you are not willing to negotiate.



I'm confused by your comment - isn't him offering 2.4k negotiating? I see that it is now your turn to make a further counter offer eg $2.2k or to decline his counter offer. That's just part of negotiations isn't it? Why do you expect him to just accept your offer without trying to negotiate something better?


----------



## LL777

frangipani1 said:


> I'm confused by your comment - isn't him offering 2.4k negotiating? I see that it is now your turn to make a further counter offer eg $2.2k or to decline his counter offer. That's just part of negotiations isn't it? Why do you expect him to just accept your offer without trying to negotiate something better?


In my opinion when you have a bag listed for $2.5 and willing to go down by only $100, you don't need to have "best offer". In this case, it will save time for the seller and a buyer. We are all different and I'm expressing my opinion. Also, I think my offer was quite reasonable. I sent him/her an offer for 70% of the retail price that they paid 4 years ago.


----------



## Notorious Pink

As has been said MANY times in this thread, the seller mayd  not be aware that there is a best offer option. It's the default in a listing and it's not always clear to the seller. Not saying that's what happened here!!!


----------



## Catbird9

frangipani1 said:


> I'm confused by your comment - isn't him offering 2.4k negotiating? I see that it is now your turn to make a further counter offer eg $2.2k or to decline his counter offer. That's just part of negotiations isn't it? Why do you expect him to just accept your offer without trying to negotiate something better?





LL777 said:


> In my opinion when you have a bag listed for $2.5 and willing to go down by only $100, you don't need to have "best offer". In this case, it will save time for the seller and a buyer. We are all different and I'm expressing my opinion. Also, I think my offer was quite reasonable. I sent him/her an offer for 70% of the retail price that they paid 4 years ago.



In my opinion, your offer was reasonable, but I think the point is that the seller _might_ have been willing to take less than $2.4k. In order to find out, you would have to submit a counter offer, maybe $100 higher than your original offer. Your first offer doesn't really have to be your "best" offer! It's just an opening move in the game. You have up to three "turns" in the game, so if you feel like negotiating and are willing to go a little higher, you could try again and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## LL777

Catbird9 said:


> In my opinion, your offer was reasonable, but I think the point is that the seller _might_ have been willing to take less than $2.4k. In order to find out, you would have to submit a counter offer, maybe $100 higher than your original offer. Your first offer doesn't really have to be your "best" offer! It's just an opening move in the game. You have up to three "turns" in the game, so if you feel like negotiating and are willing to go a little higher, you could try again and see what happens. Good luck!


I know but the seller actually stated in the comments that $2400 is the lowest they would go.


----------



## Catbird9

LL777 said:


> I know but the seller actually stated in the comments that $2400 is the lowest they would go.


Oh, well in that case, I completely agree, BIN option makes no sense.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Buyers who submit offers with questions about the item in the "terms".
Ask questions before making offers/purchasing!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My pet peeve is that eBay time is always PST. It seems like the website would be advanced enough to know what time zone I'm in and adjust accordingly!


----------



## whateve

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My pet peeve is that eBay time is always PST. It seems like the website would be advanced enough to know what time zone I'm in and adjust accordingly!


I actually love it since I'm in PST! I didn't know it didn't adjust it for your time zone. That would be difficult to not know exactly when an auction was going to end. What I like is that the promotions end at midnight here, not 9 PM like on most sites that are in the east. On so many sites, they will start their sales at 9 am or earlier EST and by the time I get up, everything is sold out.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My current peeve is the extremely slow eBay Global Shipping Program.... Why is it so slow??! And super expensive! It's basically double the price, and takes twice as long!!


----------



## whateve

Ebay has been sending me messages that the price on a listing has been lowered. They aren't just sending them for items on my watch list. I'm getting them for things I just looked at, often so I could report the listing as fake. Today I got a message that the price was lowered on one of my own listings. I know that already since I'm the one who lowered it.


----------



## whateve

Today ebay sent me an offer to each of my ebay accounts and when I click on the link to activate the offer, I get a message that says "Unfortunately this promotional offer is by invitation only."


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Today ebay sent me an offer to each of my ebay accounts and when I click on the link to activate the offer, I get a message that says "Unfortunately this promotional offer is by invitation only."


Arg. lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Ugh. Someone kept asking questions about an item and asking if I could lower to half my asking price with free shipping. 

When I said no, she countered with asking if I'd take it to just PayPal so I would avoid fees. 

I said no.  Hopefully that's the last I hear from that person. 

This item sells well, there's no need for me to take half my asking price and include shipping for free! [emoji36]


----------



## Catbird9

bakeacookie said:


> Ugh. Someone kept asking questions about an item and asking if I could lower to half my asking price with free shipping.
> 
> When I said no, she countered with asking if I'd take it to just PayPal so I would avoid fees.
> 
> I said no.  Hopefully that's the last I hear from that person.
> 
> This item sells well, there's no need for me to take half my asking price and include shipping for free! [emoji36]


Sounds like a block-worthy scammer to me.


----------



## bakeacookie

Catbird9 said:


> Sounds like a block-worthy scammer to me.



Thanks for that suggestion! Just blocked her.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Those little reminders - when you mouse over the bell on top of the page - seem to be acting up. I got a notification that an item on my watch list was ending - except the item was not on my watch list. Now I am reminded that an item I am bidding on is ending - but it ended in October! The listing is not even available any longer.


----------



## Lubina

-Receiving ending soon/bid now notices for items I merely looked at and are not on my watch list.
-Suggested items for me based on past searches except none of it is me at all.  
-I have said it before as have many others, buy it now or best offer items where the seller has no intention of accepting any offer less than the exact buy it now price. Then don't offer the option!


----------



## Kidclarke

I was a bit annoyed this week because someone did the "Buy It Now" with my auction on the 6th and didn't pay until today even after sending reminder on the 10th/12th with no response. I'm not an experienced seller so I might be in the wrong, but to me buy it now means buy it now/pay and done. At least as a buyer that's what I always do. I could be impatient too, it was just a little aggravating.


----------



## Nikki_

Kidclarke said:


> I was a bit annoyed this week because someone did the "Buy It Now" with my auction on the 6th and didn't pay until today even after sending reminder on the 10th/12th with no response. I'm not an experienced seller so I might be in the wrong, but to me buy it now means buy it now/pay and done. At least as a buyer that's what I always do. I could be impatient too, it was just a little aggravating.



Set up your Buy it Now listings so that buyers must pay immediately when they purchase an item from you.

Under "Payment Options" check the box that says: "Require immediate payment with Buy It Now".


----------



## Kidclarke

Nikki_ said:


> Set up your Buy it Now listings so that buyers must pay immediately when they purchase an item from you.
> 
> Under "Payment Options" check the box that says: "Require immediate payment with Buy It Now".


Thank you! I didn't know you could do that. You're a life saver.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My eBay pet peeve is all the spam I'm receiving. I got 24 today alone. I want to block them but I have a couple items for sale.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have almost exclusively been a BUYER. Recently, I have started selling a few things and I am seriously shocked at how lenient EBay seems to be on people changing their mind. I'm not sure what they do with non payers or the difference between non paying and changing their mind. It's all the same to me. Just had someone purchase tonight then hours later I get an email from the buyer to please cancel as they found another one. ???!!? So I go to cancel and EBay literally gives that as a justified reason for canceling. "BUYER changed mind".
So annoying. Now I have to relist. Which isn't hard but my item had a lot of watchers and it's right before Christmas. Now I have lost all the people considering it.  Plus I need that item up every second trying to sell it so I can get it shipped for Christmas. I'm just annoyed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LemonDrop said:


> I have almost exclusively been a BUYER. Recently, I have started selling a few things and I am seriously shocked at how lenient EBay seems to be on people changing their mind. I'm not sure what they do with non payers or the difference between non paying and changing their mind. It's all the same to me. Just had someone purchase tonight then hours later I get an email from the buyer to please cancel as they found another one. ???!!? So I go to cancel and EBay literally gives that as a justified reason for canceling. "BUYER changed mind".
> So annoying. Now I have to relist. Which isn't hard but my item had a lot of watchers and it's right before Christmas. Now I have lost all the people considering it.  Plus I need that item up every second trying to sell it so I can get it shipped for Christmas. I'm just annoyed.


Have you set your listing to "require immediate payment"?


----------



## LemonDrop

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you set your listing to "require immediate payment"?


I looked for that when I went to relist and it wasn't an option. I looked in EBay questions and I THINK that I don't qualify.  It listed a few requirements to get that option and one was having a PayPal platinum or Business account. I'm not a true Ebay seller and didn't set up any kind of special PayPal acct.  I want to sell about 5 more items so maybe I need to see about upgrading my acct.  thanks though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LemonDrop said:


> I looked for that when I went to relist and it wasn't an option. I looked in EBay questions and I THINK that I don't qualify.  It listed a few requirements to get that option and one was having a PayPal platinum or Business account. I'm not a true Ebay seller and didn't set up any kind of special PayPal acct.  I want to sell about 5 more items so maybe I need to see about upgrading my acct.  thanks though.


I don't remember it being anything to do with seller status but rather related to listing format. Did you list as fixed price?


----------



## BeenBurned

LemonDrop said:


> So I go to cancel and EBay literally gives that as a justified reason for canceling. "BUYER changed mind".


It's a good thing they added that reason because when it's a buyer's request, your account isn't dinged for not completing the transaction.


----------



## holiday123

My pet peeve is when a listing advertises priority shipping - will ship within 2 business days - and 4 business days later, I get an "item has shipped" email and tracking is for ground.  Why do sellers feel that they can just change speed of service to whichever is cheapest for them? 

Seller's response was "I understand your frustration that your package won't arrive before Christmas" but since they put both items (won individually and paid full shipping on each) in one large box, they were hit with an "oversized package" surcharge that would have cost $40. When I mentioned using 2 x priority flat rate boxes, they said they couldn't fit the larger of the 2 items into a flat rate box....not seeing how this is my problem....

Going to USPS, the package would have to be 3' x 2' and over 6 pounds to get the ground price anywhere near what I paid and this is 2 lightweight, normal sized items we are talking about.   Grrr


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> My pet peeve is when a listing advertises priority shipping - will ship within 2 business days - and 4 business days later, I get an "item has shipped" email and tracking is for ground.  Why do sellers feel that they can just change speed of service to whichever is cheapest for them?
> 
> Seller's response was "I understand your frustration that your package won't arrive before Christmas" but since they put both items (won individually and paid full shipping on each) in one large box, they were hit with an "oversized package" surcharge that would have cost $40. When I mentioned using 2 x priority flat rate boxes, they said they couldn't fit the larger of the 2 items into a flat rate box....not seeing how this is my problem....
> 
> Going to USPS, the package would have to be 3' x 2' and over 6 pounds to get the ground price anywhere near what I paid and this is 2 lightweight, normal sized items we are talking about.   Grrr



Grrr is right! You bought the items based on the shipping price and terms in the listings. You paid for priority, you got ground. It's a violation of eBay selling practices to do a "bait and switch" like that. http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html "You're required to select the shipping option that best matches the shipping service that you offer in the listing. This helps set buyer expectations about when the item will be delivered."

As the buyer, you have some options:

Contact the seller and request a refund of the overcharge. 

Leave neutral or negative feedback.
Contact eBay and report the seller.


----------



## Portchop123

When sellers use stock or other sellers photos.


----------



## Catbird9

The amount you can earn on the eBay Bucks reward program is being cut in half, from 2% to 1%. 
Well, at least now you'll be able to use them even if you have less than $5. 
But not for eBay Gift Cards. 
Oh,  and even though my January Bucks "should arrive" on January 3, they won't be "issued" until January 4.


----------



## Storm702

Just got a message from a seasoned buyer/seller (over 800 FB) asking me to sell on Mercari. If I wanted to sell on Mercari, it would be listed there.[emoji19]


----------



## Nikki_

Storm702 said:


> Just got a message from a seasoned buyer/seller (over 800 FB) asking me to sell on Mercari. If I wanted to sell on Mercari, it would be listed there.[emoji19]



I get requests on eBay to sell on other venues, as well. (Usually followed up with a comment that they'd pay instantly)
The latest, annoying pet peeve that I have are potential buyers sending me messages asking me to text them for a better deal so I could save on eBay fees. They go straight on my "best friend list".


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> I get requests on eBay to sell on other venues, as well. (Usually followed up with a comment that they'd pay instantly)
> The latest, annoying pet peeve that I have are potential buyers sending me messages asking me to text them for a better deal so I could save on eBay fees. They go straight on my "best friend list".


Ugh, so annoying! Well, the buyer that asked me to sell my bag on Mercari made me an offer on eBay for $100 LESS than what they'd pay on Mercari! Where do these people come from?


----------



## Nikki_

Storm702 said:


> Ugh, so annoying! Well, the buyer that asked me to sell my bag on Mercari made me an offer on eBay for $100 LESS than what they'd pay on Mercari! Where do these people come from?


Many seem to want something for next to nothing. 

Wouldn't you just love to ask:
"If this were yours, would you accept your offer?"


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> Many seem to want something for next to nothing.
> 
> Wouldn't you just love to ask:
> "If this were yours, would you accept your offer?"


Yes! Or see a $300 item in the store & offer $100. I mean, I'm only asking less than a quarter of original retail, so it's not like it's high priced.


----------



## anthrosphere

Had a buyer miss out on my item and then had the audacity to ask me to "cancel the sale because her son wanted the item since he saved up for it." Cancel the sale, really? She had minutes to purchase it after she initially emailed me, it wasn't my fault the other buyer swiped it from her. Good gosh.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a good one. I listed a bag which comes with 2 straps in different colours. This is manufacturer's standard issue. Someone contacted me asking to sell one of the straps to them. The reason? To their exact words "Maybe you don't use one of them."


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a good one. I listed a bag which comes with 2 straps in different colours. This is manufacturer's standard issue. Someone contacted me asking to sell one of the straps to them. The reason? To their exact words "Maybe you don't use one of them."



I once sold a piece of jewelry and had a buyer ask me if I could just sell them the designer's box that the jewelry came in. 
Some of these buyers are something else.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> I once sold a piece of jewelry and had a buyer ask me if I could just sell them the designer's box that the jewelry came in.
> Some of these buyers are something else.


Oh they certainly are!


----------



## Kidclarke

When buyers expect you to ship the item a minute after they paid and it's after hours for the post office.


----------



## nashpoo

When sellers are too lazy to provide measurements for expensive bags??? 



Whatever, that just saved me 4000 dollars [emoji23]


----------



## Pessie

People who ask me why I'm selling.  Er.......because I don't want it anymore??


----------



## Nikki_

Pessie said:


> People who ask me why I'm selling.  Er.......because I don't want it anymore??


I get that from time to time myself.


----------



## LL777

I don't understand people who list their items as NWOT when it obviously was used. Or after asking them a question if this is a truly brand new item and their respond is I used it a few times so I consider it brand new without tags. No people, it's a pre-owned item!!!


----------



## gazoo

Latest peeve, buying a 2oz skin care product with free shipping, receive the 1oz size, contact the seller nicely who nicely tells me to ship it back or keep it at a 20% price reduction. I decline the price reduction and ask for the item I actually purchased to be sent to me. I ask them for a return shipping label and they tell me to just ship it back directly and they'll refund my shipping charges and send out the correct size. I do so and send them tracking. I receive the correct size but no refund of my shipping costs. It's under $3, not a big deal, so I feel like I'm being petty if I contact them about it, but I'm still irritated and left wondering what to leave as feedback.


----------



## FlipDiver

gazoo said:


> Latest peeve, buying a 2oz skin care product with free shipping, receive the 1oz size, contact the seller nicely who nicely tells me to ship it back or keep it at a 20% price reduction. I decline the price reduction and ask for the item I actually purchased to be sent to me. I ask them for a return shipping label and they tell me to just ship it back directly and they'll refund my shipping charges and send out the correct size. I do so and send them tracking. I receive the correct size but no refund of my shipping costs. It's under $3, not a big deal, so I feel like I'm being petty if I contact them about it, but I'm still irritated and left wondering what to leave as feedback.



I would send them a reminder to refund shipping. Maybe they forgot. That's not petty - that's half a Starbucks drink right there [emoji477]️


----------



## gazoo

FlipDiver said:


> I would send them a reminder to refund shipping. Maybe they forgot. That's not petty - that's half a Starbucks drink right there [emoji477]️


Thank you for replying.  I take great pains to not be a pain to sellers having been a seller myself. 
I just sent them a gentle query about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

gazoo said:


> Latest peeve, buying a 2oz skin care product with free shipping, receive the 1oz size, contact the seller nicely who nicely tells me to ship it back or keep it at a 20% price reduction. I decline the price reduction and ask for the item I actually purchased to be sent to me. I ask them for a return shipping label and they tell me to just ship it back directly and they'll refund my shipping charges and send out the correct size. I do so and send them tracking. I receive the correct size but no refund of my shipping costs. It's under $3, not a big deal, so I feel like I'm being petty if I contact them about it, but I'm still irritated and left wondering what to leave as feedback.


What she should have done is said, "oops, my mistake. Keep the 1 oz. size as a gift and I'll ship the correct one this afternoon. I'm sorry for my error." 

Had she done that, you wouldn't have felt petty, wouldn't have felt ripped off (even for a small amount) and wouldn't have had any question about the type of feedback to leave!


----------



## gazoo

BeenBurned said:


> What she should have done is said, "oops, my mistake. Keep the 1 oz. size as a gift and I'll ship the correct one this afternoon. I'm sorry for my error."
> 
> Had she done that, you wouldn't have felt petty, wouldn't have felt ripped off (even for a small amount) and wouldn't have had any question about the type of feedback to leave!



Yesssss! I was a bit offended at the idea of paying 80% for half the amount.  I guess she was trying to make another sale, but she left me feeling grossed out and unlikely to buy from her again. I received my refund of return shipping after inquiring about it. At least the product is authentic and was well packaged, thankfully.  It's a relatively new seller, a bit over 200 feedback, all positive. I was a alarmed as right after I alerted her about the wrong size received, she changed the listing to show the same price for 1oz and only after digging through my account pages did I see a little link that said "The listing below has been updated by the seller, but you can see the item you purchased." I didn't realize sellers could change the title description after a sale was already done.


----------



## FlipDiver

gazoo said:


> Yesssss! I was a bit offended at the idea of paying 80% for half the amount.  I guess she was trying to make another sale, but she left me feeling grossed out and unlikely to buy from her again. I received my refund of return shipping after inquiring about it. At least the product is authentic and was well packaged, thankfully.  It's a relatively new seller, a bit over 200 feedback, all positive. I was a alarmed as right after I alerted her about the wrong size received, she changed the listing to show the same price for 1oz and only after digging through my account pages did I see a little link that said "The listing below has been updated by the seller, but you can see the item you purchased." I didn't realize sellers could change the title description after a sale was already done.



Wow that's great eBay retains the original listing, I've always just taken screenshots bc i'm paranoid. Never thought I'd say eBay is way better than other online sale sites (looking at you, posh and merc!)


----------



## txpharmgrl

LL777 said:


> I don't understand people who list their items as NWOT when it obviously was used. Or after asking them a question if this is a truly brand new item and their respond is I used it a few times so I consider it brand new without tags. No people, it's a pre-owned item!!!


 
This annoys me because I just bought something that the seller listed as brand new never used and when I received it and looked at it, it has black marks on the sides from obviously being used as well as scratches on the hardware logo. I'm trying to figure out how to leave constructive feedback on it without sounding rude. It was a good deal outside of the fact that the seller misled potential buyers by listing it as brand new never used.


----------



## Storm702

Had a bag listed as pre- owned, & I know how picky I am about bags, it was in great condition. I shipped it as fast as humanly possible (less than 24 hrs after pmt received), and she got it today. She sends me a message saying there was more wear on it than what she thought, & sent pics. But my bag did NOT look like that when I sent it to her! It looks like she intentionally rubbed corners & pulled strings at the handle & is saying it is frayed. I am so sick over this. I already called ebay, & responded to her, so now I guess I just have to wait. Looked her up on Toolhaus just now, & lo & behold- she is a complainer. I'm kicking myself for not looking her up while she was messaging me before she bid.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Storm702 said:


> Had a bag listed as pre- owned, & I know how picky I am about bags, it was in great condition. I shipped it as fast as humanly possible (less than 24 hrs after pmt received), and she got it today. She sends me a message saying there was more wear on it than what she thought, & sent pics. But my bag did NOT look like that when I sent it to her! It looks like she intentionally rubbed corners & pulled strings at the handle & is saying it is frayed. I am so sick over this. I already called ebay, & responded to her, so now I guess I just have to wait. Looked her up on Toolhaus just now, & lo & behold- she is a complainer. I'm kicking myself for not looking her up while she was messaging me before she bid.



Ugh.  Every seller's nightmare.  
Fingers crossed that she's left a messy trail behind her so that eBay can get this sorted out in your favour - let us know how you go.


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> Had a bag listed as pre- owned, & I know how picky I am about bags, it was in great condition. I shipped it as fast as humanly possible (less than 24 hrs after pmt received), and she got it today. She sends me a message saying there was more wear on it than what she thought, & sent pics. But my bag did NOT look like that when I sent it to her! It looks like she intentionally rubbed corners & pulled strings at the handle & is saying it is frayed. I am so sick over this. I already called ebay, & responded to her, so now I guess I just have to wait. Looked her up on Toolhaus just now, & lo & behold- she is a complainer. I'm kicking myself for not looking her up while she was messaging me before she bid.


Is it possible she bought another of the same color and style and is planning a switch?

ID please?


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> Is it possible she bought another of the same color and style and is planning a switch?
> 
> ID please?


Oh my gosh, I never even thought of that! 
Username: la91116


----------



## Nikki_

Storm702 said:


> Oh my gosh, I never even thought of that!
> Username: la91116


Looking at Toolhaus, she sounds like a gem. (I've added her to my special friend list)

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> Looking at Toolhaus, she sounds like a gem. (I've added her to my special friend list)
> 
> I hope everything works out for you.


Tomorrow is when she will escalate it. Fingers crossed & I will update!


Nikki_ said:


> Looking at Toolhaus, she sounds like a gem. (I've added her to my special friend list)
> 
> I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## sajero2

My pet peeve: when I get a message from a potential buyer asking "the absolute lowest I would accept for this item." Um....the amount it is listed for, genius.


----------



## Storm702

Nikki_ said:


> Looking at Toolhaus, she sounds like a gem. (I've added her to my special friend list)
> 
> I hope everything works out for you.


So eBay (of course) agreed in her favor. I called them this morning & basically let them know that it's absolutely ridiculous to even have a "no refunds" option when they let buyers get away with whatever they want. The guy I spoke with said I could dispute it once I get my item back. I'm so frustrated with ebay!


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> So eBay (of course) agreed in her favor. I called them this morning & basically let them know that it's absolutely ridiculous to even have a "no refunds" option when they let buyers get away with whatever they want. The guy I spoke with said I could dispute it once I get my item back. I'm so frustrated with ebay!


You can't do anything when you get the bag back. The only thing you can do is report the buyer. A buyer can return anything they want. It doesn't have to be in the condition it was sent and it doesn't have to be complete, so if the buyer decides to keep the dust bag or writes her name on the lining, there isn't a thing you can do about it. For reference, I sold a planner that was brand new with all the calendar and all the inserts. The buyer returned it because I accept returns, but removed all the inserts before she shipped it back. She had to pay shipping both ways because it wasn't a SNAD claim, but now my item isn't worth as much and since it doesn't have all the wrappings and tags, I can't even prove it is new.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> You can't do anything when you get the bag back. The only thing you can do is report the buyer. A buyer can return anything they want. It doesn't have to be in the condition it was sent and it doesn't have to be complete, so if the buyer decides to keep the dust bag or writes her name on the lining, there isn't a thing you can do about it. For reference, I sold a planner that was brand new with all the calendar and all the inserts. The buyer returned it because I accept returns, but removed all the inserts before she shipped it back. She had to pay shipping both ways because it wasn't a SNAD claim, but now my item isn't worth as much and since it doesn't have all the wrappings and tags, I can't even prove it is new.


My listing clearly stated that I didn't accept returns, & she acknowledged that in one of her messages prior to bidding. It was listed as pre- owned, & in her reason it "not a s described", she says that it's worn. Uh, DUH! It just makes me mad that she intentionally caused damage to my Bal because she had buyer's remorse, & now I have to pay to get my damaged bag back & give her money back. I am so done selling on ebay.


----------



## whateve

I had a problem today and wanted to call ebay. When I got to the "contact us" page, the only option was "ask the community." The funny thing is that when I googled the phone number and called, I was put directly through to a rep. I didn't have to wait at all, even when I was transferred to another rep. I guess this tactic has cut way down on calls.


----------



## Nikki_

sajero2 said:


> My pet peeve: when I get a message from a potential buyer asking "the absolute lowest I would accept for this item*." Um....the amount it is listed for, genius.*



Wouldn't you just love to respond with that?


----------



## liz_

I just listed this item 2 days before getting this message., 
"You be open to an offer if you are unable to sell them at the current price? I will watch. Thanks." 
No! if it doesn't sell I will relist it is what I wanted to say.


----------



## Nikki_

liz_ said:


> I just listed this item 2 days before getting this message.,
> "You be open to an offer if you are unable to sell them at the current price? I will watch. Thanks."
> No! if it doesn't sell I will relist it is what I wanted to say.


When I get those type of messages, I often respond with: 
"If it doesn't sell for this price, I'm going to keep it." 
A lot of cheap a$$es on eBay as of late.


----------



## Catbird9

liz_ said:


> I just listed this item 2 days before getting this message.,
> "You be open to an offer if you are unable to sell them at the current price? I will watch. Thanks."
> No! if it doesn't sell I will relist it is what I wanted to say.





Nikki_ said:


> When I get those type of messages, I often respond with:
> "If it doesn't sell for this price, I'm going to keep it."
> A lot of cheap a$$es on eBay as of late.



My approach is a little different. I set a price I believe is reasonable after researching the current market for the item I'm selling, and considering the condition of my item. If someone contacts me asking if I will accept less, I tell them that if the item doesn't sell, I will consider enabling Best Offer, and ask them to please keep the item on their watch list.

Most of my listings sell the first time around at my asking price. If I have to relist, I will relist one time at the same price, then enable Best Offer on the second relist.


----------



## liz_

Nikki_ said:


> When I get those type of messages, I often respond with:
> "If it doesn't sell for this price, I'm going to keep it."
> A lot of cheap a$$es on eBay as of late.


 
I'm going to do that!
Tell me about all these cheap a$$es and I have noticed all these people that want me to give it away usually have very low transactions in their feedback., makes me crazy cause I always list my items price low, I always search to see what its selling for in other listings and I always take a loss.


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> My approach is a little different. I set a price I believe is reasonable after researching the current market for the item I'm selling, and considering the condition of my item. If someone contacts me asking if I will accept less, I tell them that if the item doesn't sell, I will consider enabling Best Offer, and ask them to please keep the item on their watch list.
> 
> Most of my listings sell the first time around at my asking price. If I have to relist, I will relist one time at the same price, then enable Best Offer on the second relist.



Actually, our approaches aren't all that different. I do the same as you in regard to researching what similar items are selling for and setting a reasonable price. (I have seen other sellers making the suggestion of setting your prices a bit higher so when you do receive messages inquiring of a price reduction, both buyer and seller would be happy...seems worth trying)

What I find to be frustrating is the plethora of messages that I receive when I list an item asking "what's the lowest you'll go" and so forth. Those buyers usually go straight to my BBL.

As for B.O., I only use this option on occasion and am not particularly fond of it. Most of the offers I receive are about 10-20% of my asking price. (Auto decline works wonders for the frustration of this) 

I'm in no rush to sell my items and most eventually do sell. What doesn't sell, I remove for a few months, take more pictures, relist and they sell, as well.


----------



## sajero2

Nikki_ said:


> Wouldn't you just love to respond with that?


 Yes, yes I would. LOL!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> Actually, our approaches aren't all that different. I do the same as you in regard to researching what similar items are selling for and setting a reasonable price. (I have seen other sellers making the suggestion of setting your prices a bit higher so when you do receive messages inquiring of a price reduction, both buyer and seller would be happy...seems worth trying)
> 
> What I find to be frustrating is the plethora of messages that I receive when I list an item asking "what's the lowest you'll go" and so forth. Those buyers usually go straight to my BBL.
> 
> As for B.O., I only use this option on occasion and am not particularly fond of it. Most of the offers I receive are about 10-20% of my asking price. (Auto decline works wonders for the frustration of this)
> 
> I'm in no rush to sell my items and most eventually do sell. What doesn't sell, I remove for a few months, take more pictures, relist and they sell, as well.


This is pretty much my approach as well. Only I do use BO on some higher priced items to check potential buyers' profile and feedback history.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> When I get those type of messages, I often respond with:
> "If it doesn't sell for this price, I'm going to keep it."
> A lot of cheap a$$es on eBay as of late.


I often want to say the same and actually I genuinely would keep an item if I was only going to get the pittance money they were offering!


----------



## squidgee

I wanted to purchase a Chanel bag from a seller, and the posted photos aren't sufficient for authentication, so I asked (nicely!) for more detailed shots and this is their reply:

*hi, thank you very much for interesting! we have all pictures in our description, please zoom in it, so you can see the details 
thanks

*

Darling, trust me, if your photos were sufficient I wouldn't be asking you for more detailed shots.  Really a pity because if they just put a teeny bit more effort into better photos this item would have sold loooong ago for probably more than they listed!


----------



## liz_

So I had someone asking me if I would take less for the item i had listed. So, I politely told her it's listed at the lowest price please understand I still have to pay for priority shipping and selling fees. Then while she was haggling me on the price somebody else purchased it. She was so upset that she said she would pay more then my listed price.
I would never cancel a purchase to sell to someone else that's just wrong. But funny how she didn't want to pay the price I had it listed for but as soon as it sold then she's willing to pay more, cause it was listed at a great price!


----------



## youngster

liz_ said:


> So I had someone asking me if I would take less for the item i had listed. So, I politely told her it's listed at the lowest price please understand I still have to pay for priority shipping and selling fees. Then while she was haggling me on the price somebody else purchased it. She was so upset that she said she would pay more then my listed price.
> I would never cancel a purchase to sell to someone else that's just wrong. But funny how she didn't want to pay the price I had it listed for but as soon as it sold then she's willing to pay more, cause it was listed at a great price!



Something similar happened to me recently.  While someone was haggling with me over an item, someone else swooped in and bought it for my BIN price.   Yay for us!


----------



## youngster

OK, recent pet peeve, sellers who take 5 - 7 business days to ship an item after a purchase.   I haven't been doing much buying on ebay but I did find something recently and I'm still waiting for it to ship and it's been almost a week.  To be fair, they disclosed it would take that long, it's just that that is a really long time lol.


----------



## whateve

Stupid app! I bid, then it tells me I've been outbid but it doesn't tell me what the current price is, so I bid again. Then it says I've been outbid again. Then the auction ends and it says I've won. Both bids show up in the auction history and my first bid won.


----------



## poopsie

Lowball selllers


----------



## FlipDiver

liz_ said:


> So I had someone asking me if I would take less for the item i had listed. So, I politely told her it's listed at the lowest price please understand I still have to pay for priority shipping and selling fees. Then while she was haggling me on the price somebody else purchased it. She was so upset that she said she would pay more then my listed price.
> I would never cancel a purchase to sell to someone else that's just wrong. But funny how she didn't want to pay the price I had it listed for but as soon as it sold then she's willing to pay more, cause it was listed at a great price!



That is so funny [emoji23] that hasn't happened to me yet bc I usually use auction style when I know something is in demand, especially if it's limited edition and the prices can go sky high. You snooze you lose!


----------



## Prufrock613

This is the 2nd time this has happened to me...Sold $$$ Guerlain perfume.  I take great pains to wrap securely & ship.  Buyer wants it to be in a box, standing upright, so there is no chance for leakage.  Um, what carrier do you think is going to keep that box upright the entire delivery?!?


----------



## poopsie

Prufrock613 said:


> This is the 2nd time this has happened to me...Sold $$$ Guerlain perfume.  I take great pains to wrap securely & ship.  Buyer wants it to be in a box, standing upright, so there is no chance for leakage.  Um, what carrier do you think is going to keep that box upright the entire delivery?!?




What????? You don't offer hand delivery service? Shame on you


----------



## northerndancer

Prufrock613 said:


> This is the 2nd time this has happened to me...Sold $$$ Guerlain perfume.  I take great pains to wrap securely & ship.  Buyer wants it to be in a box, standing upright, so there is no chance for leakage.  Um, what carrier do you think is going to keep that box upright the entire delivery?!?



Just draw an arrow on the box with the notation "this side up".  That should do it.


----------



## youngster

Here's another:  buyers who ask to cancel their bid less than 24 hours before auction end.  I canceled it because I don't need the hassle of someone refusing to pay or making further trouble.  Still, isn't an e-bay bid supposed to be a binding contract?  Apparently, some buyers don't realize that.


----------



## liz_

youngster said:


> OK, recent pet peeve, sellers who take 5 - 7 business days to ship an item after a purchase.   I haven't been doing much buying on ebay but I did find something recently and I'm still waiting for it to ship and it's been almost a week.  To be fair, they disclosed it would take that long, it's just that that is a really long time lol.



I agree! I hate that to [emoji34] I always ship the next day, most of the time I will even ship out on a item on a Saturday. I want the buyer to get the items quickly and be happy cause this is how I want to be treated. Ebay make so many rules they should put a cap on how many days it takes for someone to process and ship an item.


----------



## Saraja

Question... how can someone justify charging $25 to ship a bag charm!?!


----------



## Catbird9

Saraja said:


> Question... how can someone justify charging $25 to ship a bag charm!?!


Greed? Ignorance? Poor business sense? 
I've had some success contacting sellers about their shipping charges. Sometimes they haven't really looked at their listing's shipping options. Sometimes they will revise. If not, I don't buy.


----------



## youngster

Buyers who counter-offer with a worse bid than their first offer.  I can do the math.  I know that the second offer with free shipping is not as much as the first offer plus shipping. Jeez.


----------



## youngster

Saraja said:


> Question... how can someone justify charging $25 to ship a bag charm!?!



Maybe they are trying to get around e-bay final value fees since fees are no longer charged on shipping?  Maybe they under-charged for the charm on purpose and are making it up on shipping.  It's still not right if they are trying to cheat ebay out of their final value fees.


----------



## Toto too

When buyers come back with rude or sarcastic remarks just because I won't do what they want me to (lower the price, sell off eBay).  If I wasn't willing to do it before, do they think that increases their chances?  It puts them on my block list!


----------



## poopsie

youngster said:


> Maybe they are trying to get around e-bay final value fees since *fees are no longer charged on shipping*?  Maybe they under-charged for the charm on purpose and are making it up on shipping.  It's still not right if they are trying to cheat ebay out of their final value fees.



When did this happen? I had no idea they changed back


----------



## Givenchy18

Pessie said:


> People who ask me why I'm selling.  Er.......because I don't want it anymore??



This!!! Literally the most annoying question.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> Maybe they are trying to get around e-bay final value fees since fees are no longer charged on shipping?  Maybe they under-charged for the charm on purpose and are making it up on shipping.  It's still not right if they are trying to cheat ebay out of their final value fees.





poopsie said:


> When did this happen? I had no idea they changed back


I don't believe they've reverted back. 

I think the seller just doesn't know that FVF is charged on the full payment total including shipping.


----------



## Nikki_

youngster said:


> Maybe they are trying to get around e-bay final value fees since fees are no longer charged on shipping?  Maybe they under-charged for the charm on purpose and are making it up on shipping.  It's still not right if they are trying to cheat ebay out of their final value fees.





poopsie said:


> When did this happen? I had no idea they changed back





BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe they've reverted back.
> 
> I think the seller just doesn't know that FVF is charged on the full payment total including shipping.



EBay still charges FVF on shipping charges.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Lowball offer received with the note "I promise I will pay."

So, just by promising she will pay sweetens the deal?


----------



## youngster

poopsie said:


> When did this happen? I had no idea they changed back





BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe they've reverted back..





Nikki_ said:


> EBay still charges FVF on shipping charges.



Wow, thanks for pointing that out!  I thought I received an email from ebay a few months ago, stating they were going to stop charging final value fees on shipping.  I'm going to go back and dig through my ebay emails though I'm sure you all are correct.


----------



## Nikki_

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Lowball offer received with the note "I promise I will pay."
> 
> *So, just by promising she will pay sweetens the deal?*


----------



## SweetDaisy05

nvm


----------



## chicinthecity777

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Lowball offer received with the note "I promise I will pay."
> 
> So, just by promising she will pay sweetens the deal?





Nikki_ said:


>


I had someone contact me with an low offer saying they would "pay immediately" and my listing required immediate payment anyway...


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had someone contact me with an low offer saying they would "pay immediately" and my listing required immediate payment anyway...


If you accept an offer, immediate payment is not required. It is only if they do the BIN price.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> If you accept an offer, immediate payment is not required. It is only if they do the BIN price.


My listing is BIN only, no BO option. They sent me their offer via ebay message.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Had a buyer request to cancel a sale right after payment, I refunded, this was a week ago.  Same buyer is now asking several questions about the exact same item and telling me how lovely this item is.  I politely told them they bought this same item and asked to cancel the transaction.  This was a new one on me....


----------



## S44MHY

Storm702 said:


> Had a bag listed as pre- owned, & I know how picky I am about bags, it was in great condition. I shipped it as fast as humanly possible (less than 24 hrs after pmt received), and she got it today. She sends me a message saying there was more wear on it than what she thought, & sent pics. But my bag did NOT look like that when I sent it to her! It looks like she intentionally rubbed corners & pulled strings at the handle & is saying it is frayed. I am so sick over this. I already called ebay, & responded to her, so now I guess I just have to wait. Looked her up on Toolhaus just now, & lo & behold- she is a complainer. I'm kicking myself for not looking her up while she was messaging me before she bid.



I've had this too! I hate it as is so unfair. My bag was new and the buyer saying not. And has sent pics with damage that's aren't on my pics of the bag. But bet Ebay will find in her favour!


----------



## BeenBurned

S44MHY said:


> I've had this too! I hate it as is so unfair. My bag was new and the buyer saying not. And has sent pics with damage that's aren't on my pics of the bag. But bet Ebay will find in her favour!


How long ago did she receive it? Is there a possibility that she could have used the bag for an occasion then no longer needed it? Or is it possible that it's a different bag and she's switching?


----------



## liz_

Toto too said:


> When buyers come back with rude or sarcastic remarks just because I won't do what they want me to (lower the price, sell off eBay).  If I wasn't willing to do it before, do they think that increases their chances?  It puts them on my block list!



Yep just had someone do that to me regarding the price and I give them the total breakdown how much the ebay and Paypal fees and how much shipping it priority mail insured cost to show them I'm not ripping them off.


----------



## Nikki_

liz_ said:


> Yep just had someone do that to me regarding the price and I give them the total breakdown how much the ebay and Paypal fees and how much shipping it priority mail insured cost to show them I'm not ripping them off.


Be sure to add these types of complainers to your BBL.


----------



## S44MHY

BeenBurned said:


> How long ago did she receive it? Is there a possibility that she could have used the bag for an occasion then no longer needed it? Or is it possible that it's a different bag and she's switching?



She had it 8 days and left positive feedback stating happy with bag on day 1. Yes that's possible I suppose. I have put my case across but I bet Ebay will find in her favour. Will see on the 24th when it goes to a full case. It really puts me off Ebay, I don't see how it's fair at all.


----------



## poopsie

Ebay bots
Listing ends. I get this 'helpful hint' *Sell Tip: *We recommend lowering your price and accepting Best Offers. Similar items that successfully sold were priced between $37.71-$75.00.
Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm........................................hello. It was listed at $60 w/free shipping. Well w/in the recommended parameters


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Ebay bots
> Listing ends. I get this 'helpful hint' *Sell Tip: *We recommend lowering your price and accepting Best Offers. Similar items that successfully sold were priced between $37.71-$75.00.
> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm........................................hello. It was listed at $60 w/free shipping. Well w/in the recommended parameters


Yep, I've gotten those before!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ha, usually my "recommended" price is waaay lower than the value of what I'm selling, even at a great price! [emoji34] I wonder how accurate that recommendation is...


----------



## NANI1972

Lord help me, I will never understand these people…

The ones who ask what your lowest prices on a shoe you have below retail that is over $500, but they tell you they needed at the cheapest price possible so they can save money. If you want to save money then why are you buying pricey high end items?! So I'm supposed to lower my price below what I want to take for it because you need to save money? LOL I can't....


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> they tell you they needed at the cheapest price possible so they can save money.


Tongue-in-cheek reply: 
"Dear buyer, I appreciate that you need it at the cheapest price possible so they can save money so I'm sure you appreciate that I need to sell at the highest price so I can make money!"


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> Tongue-in-cheek reply:
> "Dear buyer, I appreciate that you need it at the cheapest price possible so they can save money so I'm sure you appreciate that I need to sell at the highest price so I can make money!"



Yep, that's pretty much what I told her already.


----------



## restricter

OMG.  Shoe buyers are the absolute worst.  I'm trying to unload a pair I'm never going to wear and have had two deadbeats, a bunch of whackos and the latest lunatic.  She made the same lowball offer twice, got auto declined and used her final offer to make another crappy offer that was also auto declined.  Then she messaged me asking for a counter.  So I sent her one.  Then I checked her feedback.  There were waaaaay too many negs for other people who sold her shoes and I found a couple of false positive reviews left for her saying she was a partial fisher.   Right onto my blocked list after her offer expired.  Today she left me this charming message:

You didn't have to ban me from bidding. I was simply asking for a counteroffer rather than a declination. I wanted to know what you would take for them. I've bought and paid for 140 pairs of shoes in the last month alone.

Who the heck buys that many shoes in a month?

I'm pretty sure I dodged a bullet there.


----------



## bakeacookie

People who keep asking for half the list price PLUS free shipping, on like all my clothing listings with best offer. 

I'm already the lowest with shipping costs. Any lower, I'd rather donate.


Someone who asked to place an offer on something not on best offer, then disappears and never makes an offer. Where did you go? 

Oh well, someone else bought it at the original price. I bet when the last one sells, I'll get a message saying "I wanted one!"


----------



## pinky7129

What the heck is up with people?! I have a longchamp coin purse up for sale and this is the second time someone has asked me if it's been used and for photos of all sides and inside.... while the description says pre owned and the photos SHOW IT ALLLLL


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Then I checked her feedback.  There were waaaaay too many negs for other people who sold her shoes and I found a couple of false positive reviews left for her saying she was a partial fisher.   Right onto my blocked list after her offer expired.  Today she left me this charming message:
> 
> You didn't have to ban me from bidding. I was simply asking for a counteroffer rather than a declination. I wanted to know what you would take for them. I've bought and paid for 140 pairs of shoes in the last month alone.


You certainly did dodge a bullet and while I doubt you'll be persuaded to unblock, others might be swayed by promises. 

When I first started seller, there were several pieces of good advice I received from people on the ebay boards. One of those valuable suggestions was that *you should never unblock someone who you put on your BBL*. 

Over the years, you may forget why you added people, may have gotten BBL candidates from others (such as the list we have here) or may have no idea where a name came from but if you put the name there, you did so for a reason and removing that ID is looking for trouble.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> You certainly did dodge a bullet and while I doubt you'll be persuaded to unblock, others might be swayed by promises.
> 
> When I first started seller, there were several pieces of good advice I received from people on the ebay boards. One of those valuable suggestions was that *you should never unblock someone who you put on your BBL*.
> 
> Over the years, you may forget why you added people, may have gotten BBL candidates from others (such as the list we have here) or may have no idea where a name came from but if you put the name there, you did so for a reason and removing that ID is looking for trouble.



BB, as always that's excellent advice.  One other recommendation is to compare names to your BBL.  Sometimes these bad pennies create variations of the names you've blocked and come back to try again, often when you least expect it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

restricter said:


> OMG.  Shoe buyers are the absolute worst.  I'm trying to unload a pair I'm never going to wear and have had two deadbeats, a bunch of whackos and the latest lunatic.  She made the same lowball offer twice, got auto declined and used her final offer to make another crappy offer that was also auto declined.  Then she messaged me asking for a counter.  So I sent her one.  Then I checked her feedback.  There were waaaaay too many negs for other people who sold her shoes and I found a couple of false positive reviews left for her saying she was a partial fisher.   Right onto my blocked list after her offer expired.  Today she left me this charming message:
> 
> You didn't have to ban me from bidding. I was simply asking for a counteroffer rather than a declination. I wanted to know what you would take for them. I've bought and paid for 140 pairs of shoes in the last month alone.
> 
> Who the heck buys that many shoes in a month?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I dodged a bullet there.



140 pairs in the last month!!!???  So about 4 1/2 pairs a day 
Shoe psycho hoarder (i.e lunatic ) or major major reseller... who likes to partial  
Shoe buyers are the worst for me too.  Mostly I sell shoes


----------



## Straight-Laced

bakeacookie said:


> People who keep asking for half the list price PLUS free shipping, on like all my clothing listings with best offer.
> 
> *I'm already the lowest with shipping costs. Any lower, I'd rather donate*.
> 
> 
> Someone who asked to place an offer on something not on best offer, then disappears and never makes an offer. Where did you go?
> 
> Oh well, someone else bought it at the original price. I bet when the last one sells, I'll get a message saying "I wanted one!"



Shipping has become such an issue in the last year or so.  Free (international) shipping has spoiled buyers and made them entitled.  It's very hard for small time sellers to compete.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bakeacookie said:


> People who keep asking for half the list price PLUS free shipping, on like all my clothing listings with best offer.
> 
> I'm already the lowest with shipping costs. Any lower, I'd rather donate.
> 
> 
> Someone who asked to place an offer on something not on best offer, then disappears and never makes an offer. Where did you go?
> 
> Oh well, someone else bought it at the original price. I bet when the last one sells, I'll get a message saying "I wanted one!"


I once sold a rather expensive item, which was still less than half of the retail, then someone messaged me asking "is your xxx still available? I will pay £xxxx in cash." The amount was 1/3 less than I sold it for. Boy I had the pleasure of telling them so!


----------



## FlipDiver

restricter said:


> OMG.  Shoe buyers are the absolute worst.  I'm trying to unload a pair I'm never going to wear and have had two deadbeats, a bunch of whackos and the latest lunatic.  She made the same lowball offer twice, got auto declined and used her final offer to make another crappy offer that was also auto declined.  Then she messaged me asking for a counter.  So I sent her one.  Then I checked her feedback.  There were waaaaay too many negs for other people who sold her shoes and I found a couple of false positive reviews left for her saying she was a partial fisher.   Right onto my blocked list after her offer expired.  Today she left me this charming message:
> 
> You didn't have to ban me from bidding. I was simply asking for a counteroffer rather than a declination. I wanted to know what you would take for them. I've bought and paid for 140 pairs of shoes in the last month alone.
> 
> Who the heck buys that many shoes in a month?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I dodged a bullet there.



Ugh, people who you've banned from bidding should also be banned from messaging you [emoji849]


----------



## holiday123

EBay seller update, lowering the TRS discount, raising fees for poor performers and really making you have faith that your mailman expeditiously scans your package so tracking uploads in time.  Love it. 
In better news, I must be on the active server finally because after weeks of no sales, I've sold 5 items in less than 24 hours.


----------



## kkayc

Buyer who bargain out the best offer saying that she'll pay immediately if I agree to lower my counter, once I accept, I get an email that Monday that she will pay on Friday....mind you I had other open offers.  I sent her a cancellation request(no hard feelings but that wasn't what we agreed to) because I don't like "miscommunications" because it just doesn't bode well....she doesn't want to cancel.


----------



## Lubina

pinky7129 said:


> What the heck is up with people?! I have a longchamp coin purse up for sale and this is the second time someone has asked me if it's been used and for photos of all sides and inside.... while the description says pre owned and the photos SHOW IT ALLLLL



People don't want to read. Sometimes they don't even want to look. They want to be told so when something goes wrong they can blame whomever told them by saying something like  "but you said..!" rather than read, comprehend, screw up and take the loss on their own. It's an epidemic where I work. Grown adults with families, mortgages, lives who revert to bratty 8 year old behavior rather than mess up or own up to something.

My latest pet peeve buyers: who want to delay payment after they purchase an item. I had a winner buyer that wanted to pay 3 weeks late on a low cost item due to a host of sob stories and got mad when I would not agree to it. I only accept paypal which also accepts credit cards. Paypal takes a few seconds and 2-3 clicks to complete. It took them longer to send the 3 emails to ask for more time to pay than it would to actually pay for the item.


----------



## whateve

Buyers who send you an offer by email, you accept and send them an ebay offer for the amount they offered, which they then ignore.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Buyers who send you an offer by email, you accept and send them an ebay offer for the amount they offered, which they then ignore.


Just had that happen. Will you consider $120, sent an offer for $120...crickets.  Buyer was a reseller too and I should check to see if she listed it herself and is waiting for it to sell and then buy mine and have me ship to her buyer ...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Just had that happen. Will you consider $120, sent an offer for $120...crickets.  Buyer was a reseller too and I should check to see if she listed it herself and is waiting for it to sell and then buy mine and have me ship to her buyer ...


Mine has been MIA for 36 hours. I don't think it has anything to do with Amazon cloud server problems.


----------



## Kidclarke

I had an item listed used (I used it once so excellent condition) for about $90 (retails for $125 and is sold out). It didn't sell so I ended up keeping it because I won't let it go for lower. This was in December, got a mail today asking if I still had it. I told them I did but ended up keeping it, so they mail me back offering $45 because they "saw a used one sell for $37, but mine is in better condition." They also said we can meet up so I could save on shipping.


----------



## Nikki_

Kidclarke said:


> I had an item listed used (I used it once so excellent condition) for about $90 (retails for $125 and is sold out). It didn't sell so I ended up keeping it because I won't let it go for lower. This was in December, got a mail today asking if I still had it. I told them I did but ended up keeping it, so they mail me back offering $45 because they "saw a used one sell for $37, but mine is in better condition." They also said we can meet up so I could save on shipping.



Oh boy! 

They're offering you 50% less than what you were initially selling it for and a meetup to boot.


----------



## LL777

Well, just received a brand new bag without tags! So frustrated.


----------



## Kidclarke

Nikki_ said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> They're offering you 50% less than what you were initially selling it for and a meetup to boot.


I don't know how I resisted the offer.


----------



## Kidclarke

LL777 said:


> Well, just received a brand new bag without tags! So frustrated.


I think I spy a Coach Rogue? That does not look new at all. I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## LL777

Kidclarke said:


> I think I spy a Coach Rogue? That does not look new at all. I'd ask for a refund.


I did and she refunded me immediately. However, she didn't provide a return shipping label. According to her message, she will refund the return shipping cost and at the same time she is saying that if the item doesn't get returned, she will report me. I mean  what right does she have to say to me when she sold a used bag instead of new. I'm not a thief and definitely not going to keep the item but why should I pay and wait for the return. What should I do?


----------



## Kidclarke

LL777 said:


> I did and she refunded me immediately. However, she didn't provide a return shipping label. According to her message, she will refund the return shipping cost and at the same time she is saying that if the item doesn't get returned, she will report me. I mean  what right does she have to say to me when she sold a used bag instead of new. I'm not a thief and definitely not going to keep the item but why should I pay and wait for the return. What should I do?


Wow she sounds terrible. I would ask on the eBay general questions just to be 100% sure on how to proceed. I think it depends how she refunded. 

I had a similar case (mine was the wrong size bag) and the seller refunded me immediately, but insisted I pay for shipping back. The way she refunded I didn't need to do anything else but I wasn't going to keep her bag so I kept asking her and she sent me a return label via email.


----------



## liz_

LL777 said:


> Well, just received a brand new bag without tags! So frustrated.



Yes this is clearly been used, message the seller along with photos and if they won't give give you permission to return for a full refund then open a case. This is clearly not as they describe it.


----------



## liz_

LL777 said:


> I did and she refunded me immediately. However, she didn't provide a return shipping label. According to her message, she will refund the return shipping cost and at the same time she is saying that if the item doesn't get returned, she will report me. I mean  what right does she have to say to me when she sold a used bag instead of new. I'm not a thief and definitely not going to keep the item but why should I pay and wait for the return. What should I do?



Just saw your update, just call ebay and make sure you have her return address right and tell them your trying to return to her they will advise you on the best way to proceed. but she can't Report you if there's email conversation where you're trying to make an attempt to return it to her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Listing is for a Chanel skirt. Out of 12 photos posted, 7 of them are stock photos from various magazines, brochures or look books. Why? I want to see the actual skirt I will be getting!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Let me know what you think:

- Listed a $1500+ purse and I indicated that bidders with no more than 5 positive feedbacks should contact me before making their purchase. 
- A brand-new ebay member with zero feedback used BIN and paid with PayPal (The name on the PP account does not match the name on the ebay account.  I googled and they are/were a couple.)
- I sent the buyer 2 messages (on 2 days), urging to confirm that (1) she has read the listing thoroughly (2) she has looked at all the pictures carefully (3) she understands that I have a no-return policy and, (4) she is authorized to use that PP account that's not under her name.
- No response

I don't feel good about this.  I have sold to newbies before but they did not avoid communications.  This time, my gut feeling tells me something is up.  I want to cancel the sale.  What would you do?


----------



## whateve

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Let me know what you think:
> 
> - Listed a $1500+ purse and I indicated that bidders with no more than 5 positive feedbacks should contact me before making their purchase.
> - A brand-new ebay member with zero feedback used BIN and paid with PayPal (The name on the PP account does not match the name on the ebay account.  I googled and they are/were a couple.)
> - I sent the buyer 2 messages (on 2 days), urging to confirm that (1) she has read the listing thoroughly (2) she has looked at all the pictures carefully (3) she understands that I have a no-return policy and, (4) she is authorized to use that PP account that's not under her name.
> - No response
> 
> I don't feel good about this.  I have sold to newbies before but they did not avoid communications.  This time, my gut feeling tells me something is up.  I want to cancel the sale.  What would you do?


Your request that bidders with less than 5 feedbacks contact you is unenforceable. Ebay doesn't limit newbies from purchasing. Newbies probably don't understand the feedback system. Your buyer may have created an ebay account at the time of purchase. Using a husband's or wife's paypal account is not uncommon. I've had many newbies that didn't respond to communication. However, it is $1500 and someone could claim unauthorized use or something like that. It is always a risk selling on ebay, whether the buyer is new or not. You really can't tell which ones will cause problems. If you don't feel comfortable, cancel the sale. However, ebay may not refund your fees.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

whateve said:


> Your request that bidders with less than 5 feedbacks contact you is unenforceable. Ebay doesn't limit newbies from purchasing. Newbies probably don't understand the feedback system. Your buyer may have created an ebay account at the time of purchase. Using a husband's or wife's paypal account is not uncommon. I've had many newbies that didn't respond to communication. However, it is $1500 and someone could claim unauthorized use or something like that. It is always a risk selling on ebay, whether the buyer is new or not. You really can't tell which ones will cause problems. If you don't feel comfortable, cancel the sale. However, ebay may not refund your fees.



I called eBay just now telling them it's a new member and the names on eBay and PayPal don't match and how I was trying to be cautious because it's an expensive item. I told eBay that I had contacted the buyer twice to confirm but heard nothing. 

eBay CS said I would get my fees back.


----------



## anthrosphere

When buyers ignore your emails. I sent one to my buyer this morning letting her know that I can send her package today in the morning if she sent her payment before 12pm (usps closes at that time and ships packages by 5). No answer.

 She has 39 "positive" feedback. It's a cheap item too, I don't understand why buyers win auctions but refuse to pay in time and ignore messages. Frustrating.


----------



## BeenBurned

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Let me know what you think:
> 
> - Listed a $1500+ purse and I indicated that bidders with no more than 5 positive feedbacks should contact me before making their purchase.
> - A brand-new ebay member with zero feedback used BIN and paid with PayPal (The name on the PP account does not match the name on the ebay account.  I googled and they are/were a couple.)
> - I sent the buyer 2 messages (on 2 days), urging to confirm that (1) she has read the listing thoroughly (2) she has looked at all the pictures carefully (3) she understands that I have a no-return policy and, (4) she is authorized to use that PP account that's not under her name.
> - No response
> 
> I don't feel good about this.  I have sold to newbies before but they did not avoid communications.  This time, my gut feeling tells me something is up.  I want to cancel the sale.  What would you do?





whateve said:


> Your request that bidders with less than 5 feedbacks contact you is unenforceable. Ebay doesn't limit newbies from purchasing. Newbies probably don't understand the feedback system. Your buyer may have created an ebay account at the time of purchase. Using a husband's or wife's paypal account is not uncommon. I've had many newbies that didn't respond to communication. However, it is $1500 and *someone could claim unauthorized use or something like that*. It is always a risk selling on ebay, whether the buyer is new or not. You really can't tell which ones will cause problems. If you don't feel comfortable, cancel the sale. However, ebay may not refund your fees.


If the details of the PP transaction show the following, you are protected for an unauthorized use claim: 
*Seller protection*
Eligible
*Eligible when you...*
Ship to the address on this page.
Save your tracking or shipping info.
Follow the requirements for seller protection.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pet peeve: 

Is she selling NWOT? 
Is she selling NWT?
Is she selling pre-owned? 

*Title*: AUTHENTIC Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Dark Amarante Alma GM Handbag /Bag *BNWOT*
*Item specifics:* Condition  *New with tags*  A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached.
*From the description*: *Pre-owned:* An item that has been used or worn previously. AND excellent condition, *worn out about 10 times*, no defects

And further, for the brand in item specifics, it's shown as "unbranded," commonly used when the item isn't authentic, yet the seller used "authentic" in both title and description! 

So what is the buyer getting? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...rante-Alma-GM-Handbag-Bag-BNWOT-/132117009280


----------



## liz_

BeenBurned said:


> Pet peeve:
> 
> Is she selling NWOT?
> Is she selling NWT?
> Is she selling pre-owned?
> 
> *Title*: AUTHENTIC Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Dark Amarante Alma GM Handbag /Bag *BNWOT*
> *Item specifics:* Condition  *New with tags*  A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached.
> *From the description*: *Pre-owned:* An item that has been used or worn previously. AND excellent condition, *worn out about 10 times*, no defects
> 
> And further, for the brand in item specifics, it's shown as "unbranded," commonly used when the item isn't authentic, yet the seller used "authentic" in both title and description!
> 
> So what is the buyer getting?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...rante-Alma-GM-Handbag-Bag-BNWOT-/132117009280



Omg this listing is a nightmare! It looks like your getting a well used counterfeit LV ‍♀️


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeenBurned said:


> Pet peeve:
> 
> Is she selling NWOT?
> Is she selling NWT?
> Is she selling pre-owned?
> 
> *Title*: AUTHENTIC Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Dark Amarante Alma GM Handbag /Bag *BNWOT*
> *Item specifics:* Condition  *New with tags*  A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached.
> *From the description*: *Pre-owned:* An item that has been used or worn previously. AND excellent condition, *worn out about 10 times*, no defects
> 
> And further, for the brand in item specifics, it's shown as "unbranded," commonly used when the item isn't authentic, yet the seller used "authentic" in both title and description!
> 
> So what is the buyer getting?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...rante-Alma-GM-Handbag-Bag-BNWOT-/132117009280


0 feedback seller and it is a mess, however Unbranded is actually there in the item specifics as a default thing. Since this seller did not fill out any of the specifics (other than the one which I think is mandatory), that is where it could have come from. Maybe.


----------



## kells1983

LL777 said:


> I did and she refunded me immediately. However, she didn't provide a return shipping label. According to her message, she will refund the return shipping cost and at the same time she is saying that if the item doesn't get returned, she will report me. I mean  what right does she have to say to me when she sold a used bag instead of new. I'm not a thief and definitely not going to keep the item but why should I pay and wait for the return. What should I do?





Kidclarke said:


> Wow she sounds terrible. I would ask on the eBay general questions just to be 100% sure on how to proceed. I think it depends how she refunded.
> 
> I had a similar case (mine was the wrong size bag) and the seller refunded me immediately, but insisted I pay for shipping back. The way she refunded I didn't need to do anything else but I wasn't going to keep her bag so I kept asking her and she sent me a return label via email.



Same thing just happened to me! The seller refunded me immediately (item was missing pieces), but didn't send a return label. They wrote me an email to send it back to them and gave their address, but kind of argued about the condition of the item  - telling me I got SUCH a great deal and such. I guess I should be happy that it's missing pieces and obviously worn way more than 1 time!

I called eBay and they said absolutely not to ship it back to seller at my own expense.... I asked for a label twice now, and nothing. What is wrong with people? At least eBay said they'd log my statements in my account so if she does try to "report" me I have that, I guess.


----------



## anthrosphere

When USPS doesn't update their tracking and here I am panicking because I'm worried it is lost or stolen and my buyers might give me **** for it. Never leaving my packages at the UPS store again.

ETA: the second I posted this comment, one of my packages updated their tracking. The other one is still in "pre shipment" mode, but since the other one updated I can rest easy knowing the tracking will update eventually. Thank goodness.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> When USPS doesn't update their tracking and here I am panicking because I'm worried it is lost or stolen and my buyers might give me **** for it. Never leaving my packages at the UPS store again.
> 
> ETA: the second I posted this comment, one of my packages updated their tracking. The other one is still in "pre shipment" mode, but since the other one updated I can rest easy knowing the tracking will update eventually. Thank goodness.


This used to happen to me all the time. Fortunately my current mail carrier scans my packages when she picks them up.


----------



## BarbaraKE

I know this is a thread for pet peeves but I just wanted to thank all you handbag and shoe sellers. I buy all my shoes on eBay and have just recently bought half a dozen bags and have been thrilled with everything. So thank you.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> This used to happen to me all the time. Fortunately my current mail carrier scans my packages when she picks them up.


Now all 3 of my packages say "in transit to destination". One of them was supposed to be delivered today. I'm starting to really lose faith in USPS. Next time I'm shipping everything through FedEx for now on. USPS is the worst!


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Now all 3 of my packages say "in transit to destination". One of them was supposed to be delivered today. I'm starting to really lose faith in USPS. Next time I'm shipping everything through FedEx for now on. USPS is the worst!


The delivery times of USPS are estimates, not promises. The "in transit to destination" is normal. Sometimes when you drop off packages at a non-USPS location or have them picked up, they don't get processed that day. If my packages don't make it back to the post office by 3 or 4 PM (I can't remember which) they miss the truck that takes them to the distribution center, so they don't get processed until the following evening. I prefer USPS for nearly every package. They are the cheapest and they pick up from my home for free. I consider them to be very reliable.


----------



## pinky7129

Help please!

I sold a bag. Measurements were there and the bag was never used! Buyer is claiming the measurements were incorrect and that there is a ripped seam. The package was delivered OVER a week ago! There was no rip! The buyer ripped it and now is doing a snad. Is there anything for me to do or am I screwed


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> Help please!
> 
> I sold a bag. Measurements were there and the bag was never used! Buyer is claiming the measurements were incorrect and that there is a ripped seam. The package was delivered OVER a week ago! There was no rip! The buyer ripped it and now is doing a snad. Is there anything for me to do or am I screwed


There is probably nothing you can do besides accept the return. There is no way to prove the buyer caused the damage. Ebay has no reason to believe you over the buyer.


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> There is probably nothing you can do besides accept the return. There is no way to prove the buyer caused the damage. Ebay has no reason to believe you over the buyer.



So basically I can buy something, use it, damage it, return, and get my money back as a buyer?


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> There is probably nothing you can do besides accept the return. There is no way to prove the buyer caused the damage. Ebay has no reason to believe you over the buyer.



Also, there's no recourse to the damage the buyer caused?


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> Also, there's no recourse to the damage the buyer caused?


Not really. You can report the buyer. It won't help you, but if ebay gets lots of reports that the buyer has done the same thing to others, they might ban her.
I've had this happen to me. I called ebay 4 times trying to find someone who would give me hope, and they all told me the same thing. They won't believe your word over the buyer's.


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> So basically I can buy something, use it, damage it, return, and get my money back as a buyer?


Pretty much. But you can't make a habit of it.


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> Pretty much. But you can't make a habit of it.



Ugh she destroyed the bag


----------



## nicole0612

I have had several instances lately where I bid on an item with an opening price and also a buy it now price but once I win the auction, they cancel the sale.  It happened again today. I am sure it is because the bidding did not go high enough.  I don't sell on ebay, so I don't understand why this happens.  If I were a seller, I would set the starting bid at the lowest number I could possibly accept.  Is there a reason why a seller would have an opening bid lower than they would accept?  Does an opening bid have to be a certain percent lower than the buy it now price?  The item today was an opening bid of $3500 and buy it now for $6500 for a necklace, I was the only bidder.  I paid immediately, and the seller immediately canceled the sale. Why set a opening bid if you are not willing to accept that price?
I can at least understand the thought process (though still frustrating) when a seller has a really low opening bid like $500 and they cancel, but in the necklace example, I assume they are willing to sell for less than the buy it now price because they have an opening bid option.  So if $3,500 is too low to even consider, why not have a starting bid of $4,500 or $5,500 or whatever they would actually sell it for?


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I have had several instances lately where I bid on an item with an opening price and also a buy it now price but once I win the auction, they cancel the sale.  It happened again today. I am sure it is because the bidding did not go high enough.  I don't sell on ebay, so I don't understand why this happens.  If I were a seller, I would set the starting bid at the lowest number I could possibly accept.  Is there a reason why a seller would have an opening bid lower than they would accept?  Does an opening bid have to be a certain percent lower than the buy it now price?  The item today was an opening bid of $3500 and buy it now for $6500 for a necklace, I was the only bidder.  I paid immediately, and the seller immediately canceled the sale. Why set a opening bid if you are not willing to accept that price?
> I can at least understand the thought process (though still frustrating) when a seller has a really low opening bid like $500 and they cancel, but in the necklace example, I assume they are willing to sell for less than the buy it now price because they have an opening bid option.  So if $3,500 is too low to even consider, why not have a starting bid of $4,500 or $5,500 or whatever they would actually sell it for?


The reason the seller does that is
1. because they're too cheap to pay for a reserve -- the fee for a reserve listing is based on the amount of the reserve. The fee is 4% of the reserve price up to $100. The fee on $2500 or more is the $100 max, an amount she didn't want to pay though had she done it, she wouldn't have to sell for $3500 if that was less than the reserve
2. too cheap to pay for starting the bidding at the lowest their willing sell for. (Listing fees are based on starting price and the higher the start bid price, the more it costs for insertion.)

For auctions, in most categories, the BIN price has to be at least 30% higher than the starting bid. But sometimes sellers like to start the bidding low to try to encourage a bidding war. If no bidding war results, the seller is obligated (by ebay policy) to sell at the high bid amount.

If you won the item and paid for it, you can leave feedback for the seller even if she refuses and refunds you.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> The reason the seller does that is
> 1. because they're too cheap to pay for a reserve -- the fee for a reserve listing is based on the amount of the reserve. The fee is 4% of the reserve price up to $100. The fee on $2500 or more is the $100 max, an amount she didn't want to pay though had she done it, she wouldn't have to sell for $3500 if that was less than the reserve
> 2. too cheap to pay for starting the bidding at the lowest their willing sell for. (Listing fees are based on starting price and the higher the start bid price, the more it costs for insertion.)
> 
> For auctions, in most categories, the BIN price has to be at least 30% higher than the starting bid. But sometimes sellers like to start the bidding low to try to encourage a bidding war. If no bidding war results, the seller is obligated (by ebay policy) to sell at the high bid amount.
> 
> If you won the item and paid for it, you can leave feedback for the seller even if she refuses and refunds you.



Thank you so much BB! I learned a lot. I knew there must be some reason, and it actually makes me feel better to know why.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The reason the seller does that is
> 1. because they're too cheap to pay for a reserve -- the fee for a reserve listing is based on the amount of the reserve. The fee is 4% of the reserve price up to $100. The fee on $2500 or more is the $100 max, an amount she didn't want to pay though had she done it, she wouldn't have to sell for $3500 if that was less than the reserve
> 2. too cheap to pay for starting the bidding at the lowest their willing sell for. (*Listing fees are based on starting price and the higher the start bid price, the more it costs for insertion.)*
> 
> For auctions, in most categories, the BIN price has to be at least 30% higher than the starting bid. But sometimes sellers like to start the bidding low to try to encourage a bidding war. If no bidding war results, the seller is obligated (by ebay policy) to sell at the high bid amount.
> 
> If you won the item and paid for it, you can leave feedback for the seller even if she refuses and refunds you.


I don't think the bolded part is true anymore. Everyone gets 50 free listings a month, more if you have a store. After you use up your free listings, it costs 30 cents per listing, whether auction or fixed price, less if you have a store. Plus if your auction item sells, you get a free insertion credit. So you could list 50 auction items, and if they all sell, you get another 50 free listings, and if those sell, you get more free listings.

There is another reason a seller might set a lower starting price than she wants to sell her item for. The higher her start price, the fewer eyes her listing will get, since many people limit their searches by price.


----------



## liz_

pinky7129 said:


> So basically I can buy something, use it, damage it, return, and get my money back as a buyer?



This may help you in the future if you sell something on eBay, I personally put into my listing that I videotape the item to prevent fraud and I do a video of the item when packing so if they make false claims I have the video of the item. I have recently been selling most my items on Instagram, ebay has become not a great place to sell anymore.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> The reason the seller does that is
> 1. because they're too cheap to pay for a reserve -- the fee for a reserve listing is based on the amount of the reserve. The fee is 4% of the reserve price up to $100. The fee on $2500 or more is the $100 max, an amount she didn't want to pay though had she done it, she wouldn't have to sell for $3500 if that was less than the reserve
> 2. too cheap to pay for starting the bidding at the lowest their willing sell for. (Listing fees are based on starting price and the higher the start bid price, the more it costs for insertion.)
> 
> For auctions, in most categories, the BIN price has to be at least 30% higher than the starting bid. But sometimes sellers like to start the bidding low to try to encourage a bidding war. If no bidding war results, the seller is obligated (by ebay policy) to sell at the high bid amount.
> 
> If you won the item and paid for it, you can leave feedback for the seller even if she refuses and refunds you.





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much BB! I learned a lot. I knew there must be some reason, and it actually makes me feel better to know why.





whateve said:


> I don't think the bolded part is true anymore. Everyone gets 50 free listings a month, more if you have a store. After you use up your free listings, it costs 30 cents per listing, whether auction or fixed price, less if you have a store. Plus if your auction item sells, you get a free insertion credit. So you could list 50 auction items, and if they all sell, you get another 50 free listings, and if those sell, you get more free listings.
> 
> There is another reason a seller might set a lower starting price than she wants to sell her item for. The higher her start price, the fewer eyes her listing will get, since many people limit their searches by price.


I think it's a mixture of everything. I almost never pay any listing fees any more. I have a default 20 free listing and almost twice every months, I got promotional offers for free listing for more, up to 100. Very rare occasion I don't get more for that month, I wait for the next months and the promotional offers always come up without fail. But I do need to pay a separate fee if I want to set a reserve price. Which I never do. I think the main reasons for sellers listing low starting price is to get a low fee on reserve price and to attract more bids and hope for those to push up the final bid price.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it's a mixture of everything. I almost never pay any listing fees any more. I have a default 20 free listing and almost twice every months, I got promotional offers for free listing for more, up to 100. Very rare occasion I don't get more for that month, I wait for the next months and the promotional offers always come up without fail. But I do need to pay a separate fee if I want to set a reserve price. Which I never do. I think the main reasons for sellers listing low starting price is to get a low fee on reserve price and to attract more bids and hope for those to push up the final bid price.


I get a lot of those promotional offers too. Sometimes, they are for 5000 free listings! I should have specified that the 50 free listings in the US, on ebay.com. I'm sure there are different fees in other countries.

I would never pay the fee for the reserve price. I did once or twice, and just the fact there was a reserve kept people from bidding. If I don't want to start an auction at a low price, I'll list as a BIN, possibly with BO.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks for sharing your knowledge BB, whateve and xiangxiang0731.  I can understand having a low starting price if it is a really in demand item like a birkin bag or chanel classic flap, but to start a bidding war I think a lot of people have to be searching for the item.  The "more eyes seeing the listing" due to filtering by price makes a lot of sense.  Actually, now that I think of it, I think I filtered my search between $1500-3500, so I would not have seen it if she did not have a starting price of $3500.  I would still have preferred some hint like some sellers do that the opening price is a tease, like putting in the description, "I am hoping to get close to my buy it now price".  In any case, it is good to understand the ebay rules behind the odd things that a seller may do.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I get a lot of those promotional offers too. Sometimes, they are for 5000 free listings! I should have specified that the 50 free listings in the US, on ebay.com. I'm sure there are different fees in other countries.
> 
> I would never pay the fee for the reserve price. I did once or twice, and just the fact there was a reserve kept people from bidding. If I don't want to start an auction at a low price, I'll list as a BIN, possibly with BO.


I don't get the point of having to pay a reserve price fee at all, hence I never use it. Just start at the equivalent of your reserve price already! So nobody gets charged a fee and bidders don't have to guess what's your reserve!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for sharing your knowledge BB, whateve and xiangxiang0731.  I can understand having a low starting price if it is a really in demand item like a birkin bag or chanel classic flap, but to start a bidding war I think a lot of people have to be searching for the item.  The "more eyes seeing the listing" due to filtering by price makes a lot of sense.  Actually, now that I think of it, I think I filtered my search between $1500-3500, so I would not have seen it if she did not have a starting price of $3500.  I would still have preferred some hint like some sellers do that the opening price is a tease, like putting in the description, "I am hoping to get close to my buy it now price".  In any case, it is good to understand the ebay rules behind the odd things that a seller may do.


Cancelling a sale because the auction doesn't get bid high enough is not right. If you don't agree to the cancellation, the seller has to pay final value fees, so she loses money if she doesn't agree to sell it. Most sellers honor the sale. At least once I did a BIN on a cheaply priced item and the seller told me they didn't mean to do a BIN, the price I paid was supposed to be the starting price, but they honored the sale anyway.


xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't get the point of having to pay a reserve price fee at all, hence I never use it. Just start at the equivalent of your reserve price already! So nobody gets charged a fee and bidders don't have to guess what's your reserve!


The reason for a reserve is so you can have a lower starting price to get more buyers looking at your listing. If you start your auction at a high price, you won't get as many eyes and you won't get much action on bidding, since people don't want to commit to a high bid except in the last minute, at which point they may have forgotten about your auction. However, the presence of a reserve scares away many buyers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> The reason for a reserve is so you can have a lower starting price to get more buyers looking at your listing. If you start your auction at a high price, you won't get as many eyes and you won't get much action on bidding, since people don't want to commit to a high bid except in the last minute, at which point they may have forgotten about your auction. However, the presence of a reserve scares away many buyers.


I think a lot of seller certain do have this hope but I think they are putting way too much hope on people who are attracted to the lower price to be able to pull the trigger at higher prices later on. In my experience, people are looking for bargains don't shell out above what they want to pay, which is the lower price attracted to them in the first place. And Nicole's cases certain proved that this strategy is too risky and not often work. And they are risking of losing the final value fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And they are risking of losing the final value fees.


It's not only the loss of FVF that those sellers risk. It's the loss of their ebay accounts if the buyers report those sellers and/or if the sellers get enough negs for non-performance. 

Sellers who list without a reserve are obligated (by policy) to complete the sale to the winning high bidder at that price. In refusing to honor the buyer's winning bid, they are violating the rules. 

But in order for ebay to take action, they need to be made aware of the infraction and that includes buyers reporting those sellers.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> It's not only the loss of FVF that those sellers risk. It's the loss of their ebay accounts if the buyers report those sellers and/or if the sellers get enough negs for non-performance.
> 
> Sellers who list without a reserve are obligated (by policy) to complete the sale to the winning high bidder at that price. In refusing to honor the buyer's winning bid, they are violating the rules.
> 
> But in order for ebay to take action, they need to be made aware of the infraction and that includes buyers reporting those sellers.



How do I report it to eBay? I don't see that option. Is it on the desktop version?


----------



## BeenBurned

error


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> How do I report it to eBay? I don't see that option. Is it on the desktop version?


Here's the reserve policy:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html





* Not allowed*


Stating a reserve price for an item when the reserve price feature wasn't used when listing the item.
Stating that the high bidder is required to buy the item even if the reserve price hasn't been met.
Trying to avoid reserve price fees by canceling bids and ending a listing early because the seller's price wasn't met.
#3 would also include not following through on the sale because the seller didn't like the ending price. 


I believe this link has similar info:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-circumventing.html

You can't MAKE the seller sell you the item but you sure can let them know and ebay know that you aren't happy!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Here's the reserve policy:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Not allowed*
> 
> 
> Stating a reserve price for an item when the reserve price feature wasn't used when listing the item.
> Stating that the high bidder is required to buy the item even if the reserve price hasn't been met.
> Trying to avoid reserve price fees by canceling bids and ending a listing early because the seller's price wasn't met.
> #3 would also include not following through on the sale because the seller didn't like the ending price.
> 
> 
> I believe this link has similar info:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-circumventing.html
> 
> You can't MAKE the seller sell you the item but you sure can let them know and ebay know that you aren't happy!



All I can do is leave feedback, correct? Will eBay even read it?


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> All I can do is leave feedback, correct? Will eBay even read it?


If the seller gets enough negs, ebay will (eventually) naru the seller because that type of seller doesn't lead to "good buyer experiences" as ebay likes. 

Don't mention disputes. I'd do something to the effect of, "No reserve, seller refused to sell for winning amount. Not high enough $."


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> If the seller gets enough negs, ebay will (eventually) naru the seller because that type of seller doesn't lead to "good buyer experiences" as ebay likes.
> 
> Don't mention disputes. I'd do something to the effect of, "No reserve, seller refused to sell for winning amount. Not high enough $."



Thanks BB!


----------



## pinky7129

SO MAD! Seller that claimed I sold her a defective purse while it was brand new returned it after ripping the seam AND LEFT HER PERSONAL ITEMS IN THE BAG THAT SHE CLAIMED SHE DIDNT USE IN THE WEEK SHE KEPT IT!!!


----------



## LL777

pinky7129 said:


> SO MAD! Seller that claimed I sold her a defective purse while it was brand new returned it after ripping the seam AND LEFT HER PERSONAL ITEMS IN THE BAG THAT SHE CLAIMED SHE DIDNT USE IN THE WEEK SHE KEPT IT!!!


I'm so sorry to hear this! I just don't understand those people who damage someone's property. Is it possible to file a claim against her for online fraud? I have a few items to sell and every time I sell something I'm so worried that someone will scam me. I'm sorry again to hear about your experience


----------



## pinky7129

I am on the phone with ebay complaining how she left tissues and other items in the bag, as well as how its damaged inside with dirt and piling that wasnt there since the bag was new when I sent it.


----------



## pinky7129

LL777 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! I just don't understand those people who damage someone's property. Is it possible to file a claim against her for online fraud? I have a few items to sell and every time I sell something I'm so worried that someone will scam me. I'm sorry again to hear about your experience


I am on the phone with eBay complaining how she left tissues and other items in the bag, as well as how its damaged inside with dirt and piling that wasnt there since the bag was new when I sent it.


----------



## poopsie

pinky7129 said:


> I am on the phone with eBay complaining how she left tissues and other items in the bag, as well as how its damaged inside with dirt and piling that wasnt there since the bag was new when I sent it.




Is it a rare bag? Could she have swapped it out and returned a different bag?That sounds like a lot of damage for using for a week. Pilling usually takes time to develop


----------



## pinky7129

poopsie said:


> Is it a rare bag? Could she have swapped it out and returned a different bag?That sounds like a lot of damage for using for a week. Pilling usually takes time to develop


Nope. I dont think so.
There are also FOOD STAINS AND ANIMAL HAIR!


----------



## poopsie

pinky7129 said:


> Nope. I dont think so.
> There are also FOOD STAINS AND ANIMAL HAIR!


What did Ebay say?
You have her name.............look for her on social media and see if she said anything or posted pictures


----------



## pinky7129

poopsie said:


> What did Ebay say?
> You have her name.............look for her on social media and see if she said anything or posted pictures


THeres nothing that i can see for her online.
Ebay asked me to send all the photos and documented all the damage. She denied using it, but then she admitted that she put her items in it and get VERY defensive in her message.


----------



## poopsie

pinky7129 said:


> THeres nothing that i can see for her online.
> Ebay asked me to send all the photos and documented all the damage. She denied using it, but then she admitted that she put her items in it and get VERY defensive in her message.



Well, at least eBay didn't just blow you off. Perhaps your buyer has a history


----------



## pinky7129

poopsie said:


> Well, at least eBay didn't just blow you off. Perhaps your buyer has a history



Ebay is refunding her and I get to keep my money as well!
And they are also putting a note on her account as well!

For all others, be aware of auctionlover101


----------



## poopsie

pinky7129 said:


> Ebay is refunding her and I get to keep my money as well!
> And they are also putting a note on her account as well!


While that is good news for you, I just wonder how much longer eBay can keep on providing these 'courtesy' refunds before they have to raise fees. They have already cut back on TRS discounts from what I have read.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinky7129 said:


> Ebay is refunding her and I get to keep my money as well!
> And they are also putting a note on her account as well!
> 
> For all others, be aware of auctionlover101


Oh, the irony!

She received a neg from a buyer:







  Dress had staining in armpits. Seller accused me of lying! Awful Seller
Buyer:  a***o ( 1959) 

*Reply* by auctionlover101 (May-04-16 17:29):
FULL REFUND RECEIVED DRESS NO STAINS! SELLERS BEWARE ABUSED EBAY RETURN POLICY
  RALPH LAUREN DENIM & SUPPLY TUXEDO TIERED DRESS SIZE XL (#322080956370)


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> Ebay is refunding her and I get to keep my money as well!
> And they are also putting a note on her account as well!
> 
> For all others, be aware of auctionlover101


Was it a lot of money? I've gotten courtesy refunds from ebay when the amount is not much, like $25 or so.


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> Was it a lot of money? I've gotten courtesy refunds from ebay when the amount is not much, like $25 or so.


40 bucks


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> 40 bucks


That's probably why. I doubt they would do it for something over $100. I'm glad you got to keep your money but it isn't fair the buyer got away with this. Well, now you have the bag and you can sell it again, even if you can't claim it is new anymore.


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> That's probably why. I doubt they would do it for something over $100. I'm glad you got to keep your money but it isn't fair the buyer got away with this. Well, now you have the bag and you can sell it again, even if you can't claim it is new anymore.



I agree with you. It's not fair they got away with this from ebay


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> it isn't fair the buyer got away with this.





pinky7129 said:


> I agree with you. It's not fair they got away with this from ebay


Not only does it cost everyone else more to buy and sell on ebay (since someone has to pay for these "courtesy" refunds), but it encourages and empowers those scammy, scummy buyers to do it again.


----------



## liz_

BeenBurned said:


> Not only does it cost everyone else more to buy and sell on ebay (since someone has to pay for these "courtesy" refunds), but it encourages and empowers those scammy, scummy buyers to do it again.



So true! This is why I mostly sell on Instagram now.


----------



## pinky7129

liz_ said:


> So true! This is why I mostly sell on Instagram now.



How do you do that?


----------



## liz_

pinky7129 said:


> How do you do that?



I post what I have for sale and now you're able to post up to 10 pictures per post so you can give different pics of a Single item you have for sale. I take payment by PayPal my current following is at 5400 so I'm trying to build more followers by making post that grabs peoples interest to make some want to follow me. my page is mostly built on designer stuff. But I have seen other people's posts being a thrift store finds that they turn around and sell. I found that I can sell stuff quicker on IG than I can on eBay.


----------



## pinky7129

When you state you do standard shipping, and after a day, someone asks "where is my stuff"
RUDE


----------



## poopsie

A seller that states their location as being in Indiana charging sales tax to California residents. In print about this big


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> A seller that states their location as being in Indiana charging sales tax to California residents. In print about this big


This just happened to me. The seller is in Tennessee. There is nothing on the listing that says I have to pay sales tax, but I was charged.


----------



## Kitty157

liz_ said:


> I post what I have for sale and now you're able to post up to 10 pictures per post so you can give different pics of a Single item you have for sale. I take payment by PayPal my current following is at 5400 so I'm trying to build more followers by making post that grabs peoples interest to make some want to follow me. my page is mostly built on designer stuff. But I have seen other people's posts being a thrift store finds that they turn around and sell. I found that I can sell stuff quicker on IG than I can on eBay.



Hmmm. I have items to sell and I just don't want to deal with eBay. I find it a potential hassle for high end items. I think I may have to try IG too but I am not sure how to go about it either. I suppose I need to open an account first lol and try to get followers.  Thxs for planting the seed.


----------



## liz_

Kitty157 said:


> Hmmm. I have items to sell and I just don't want to deal with eBay. I find it a potential hassle for high end items. I think I may have to try IG too but I am not sure how to go about it either. I suppose I need to open an account first lol and try to get followers.  Thxs for planting the seed.



Your welcome, I to find ebay a hassle selling high end items now with all the new rules and people making false claims to return items. The most expensive item I sold was my Hermès Kelly on IG it so much better then ebay. Good luck [emoji4]


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> This just happened to me. The seller is in Tennessee. There is nothing on the listing that says I have to pay sales tax, but I was charged.


I found it under the shipping details tab


----------



## Catbird9

poopsie said:


> A seller that states their location as being in Indiana charging sales tax to California residents. In print about this big





whateve said:


> This just happened to me. The seller is in Tennessee. There is nothing on the listing that says I have to pay sales tax, but I was charged.



I would challenge them on that.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> I found it under the shipping details tab


It doesn't say it there either. 


Catbird9 said:


> I would challenge them on that.


I was thinking about doing that. It's one of those huge sellers so I don't know if I'll get a response.


----------



## alansgail

liz_ said:


> Your welcome, I to find ebay a hassle selling high end items now with all the new rules and people making false claims to return items. The most expensive item I sold was my Hermès Kelly on IG it so much better then ebay. Good luck [emoji4]



Just curious how you're protected on Instagram with selling. Is it just through paypal seller protection? IDK, I hear of plenty of scams being perpetrated on IG as well as ebay so I'm not confident about it at this point for either buying or selling.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> A seller that states their location as being in Indiana charging sales tax to California residents. In print about this big





Catbird9 said:


> I would challenge them on that.


I sent them a message and got back a response that they collect sales tax in 18 states as they have a business "nexus" in those states. It would have been nice to state it on the listing. I usually only worry when the seller is located in California, now I'll have to worry about all sellers, not knowing which ones charge.

I really wish ebay would have a place on the listing that sellers would be required to post their sales tax policy.


----------



## liz_

alansgail said:


> Just curious how you're protected on Instagram with selling. Is it just through paypal seller protection? IDK, I hear of plenty of scams being perpetrated on IG as well as ebay so I'm not confident about it at this point for either buying or selling.



Yes with Paypal protection, some of my items i even sold by Paypal Friends and family as the group of some I follow and who follows me you become familiar with and it builds trust.


----------



## BeenBurned

liz_ said:


> Yes with Paypal protection, some of my items i even sold by Paypal Friends and family as the group of some I follow and who follows me you become familiar with and it builds trust.


IMO, that's dangerous! It sounds like you've been lucky but that's how scammers work. 

They build a sense of trust. Do you think they'd be "successful" scammers if they acted the part? (That applies to scamming sellers AND scamming buyers.)


----------



## liz_

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, that's dangerous! It sounds like you've been lucky but that's how scammers work.
> 
> They build a sense of trust. Do you think they'd be "successful" scammers if they acted the part? (That applies to scamming sellers AND scamming buyers.)



Im sorry but I don't see how I would be getting scammed by selling something? and I'm very careful when purchasing something as I only bought 4 items from people I follow and I have paypal to protect me as I get pay after delivery so I get to get my items and not even have to pay for it for two weeks. People I've sold to I've become friends with and sold more than one item to. Paypal protects people for selling items whether on eBay or personal sales I have an excellent track record with Paypal taking photos of my items I sell shipping them signature deliveries.


----------



## BeenBurned

liz_ said:


> Im sorry but I don't see how I would be getting scammed by selling something? and I'm very careful when purchasing something as I only bought 4 items from people I follow and I have paypal to protect me as I get pay after delivery so I get to get my items and not even have to pay for it for two weeks. People I've sold to I've become friends with and sold more than one item to. Paypal protects people for selling items whether on eBay or personal sales I have an excellent track record with Paypal taking photos of my items I sell shipping them signature deliveries.


The OP of this thread was the seller. She got scammed for a lot of money.(She lost over $20K)
*KIJIJI Scam? My stolen Birkin 25cm HELP*


----------



## liz_

BeenBurned said:


> The OP of this thread was the seller. She got scammed for a lot of money.
> *KIJIJI Scam? My stolen Birkin 25cm HELP*



Sounds like a scam I would've never met the person to sell them anything., someone calls and says they're from rich background there's a red flag to me. I used to work in the courts and that's a scam that's been going on for a very long time counterfeit cashier checks.
Let me add I'm not a stupid and/or Foolish person I'm very cautious because I did work in the court system for 12 years.


----------



## Nikki_

Received a message on one of my BIN items that read:

"I give you $300" 

I respond with the fact that I'm not accepting Best Offers. 

I receive this back immediately:

"I pay immediately"


----------



## FlipDiver

liz_ said:


> Im sorry but I don't see how I would be getting scammed by selling something? and I'm very careful when purchasing something as I only bought 4 items from people I follow and I have paypal to protect me as I get pay after delivery so I get to get my items and not even have to pay for it for two weeks. People I've sold to I've become friends with and sold more than one item to. Paypal protects people for selling items whether on eBay or personal sales I have an excellent track record with Paypal taking photos of my items I sell shipping them signature deliveries.



Scams happen and are not uncommon. There was a well known poster here on tpf who was arrested and in jail now for running a multi million dollar scam, buying real designer handbags then returning fakes to the department stores, and selling a mix of real and fakes on eBay. Many people considered her their friend and bought more than one item in subsequent purchases. The scale of that scammer may be atypical but her method is not. I worked in the court system for years as well before I went to law school. Working in the courts doesn't protect you from scams when selling online, there are risks everybody takes no matter how careful you are.


----------



## liz_

FlipDiver said:


> Scams happen and are not uncommon. There was a well known poster here on tpf who was arrested and in jail now for running a multi million dollar scam, buying real designer handbags then returning fakes to the department stores, and selling a mix of real and fakes on eBay. Many people considered her their friend and bought more than one item in subsequent purchases. The scale of that scammer may be atypical but her method is not. I worked in the court system for years as well before I went to law school. Working in the courts doesn't protect you from scams when selling online, there are risks everybody takes no matter how careful you are.



Yes i'm aware of the girl that was on TPF ( her name loukonpeach? I'm not sure of the correct spelling ) she purchase authentic bags returned counterfeit bags to the stores and she was also on IG., I didn't say working in the court system protected me it. It did however opened my eyes to a lot of scams that are out there so I'm extra cautious and I do exercise caution before purchasing and selling items. There are always going to be scams out there you just have to be aware of it and do your best to protect yourself from being a victim of a scam. I don't understand why my selling of my items on Instagram is such a problem? There are also groups on Facebook that sell their designer items within their group.


----------



## FlipDiver

liz_ said:


> Yes i'm aware of the girl that was on TPF ( her name loukonpeach? I'm not sure of the correct spelling ) she purchase authentic bags returned counterfeit bags to the stores and she was also on IG., I didn't say working in the court system protected me it. It did however opened my eyes to a lot of scams that are out there so I'm extra cautious and I do exercise caution before purchasing and selling items. There are always going to be scams out there you just have to be aware of it and do your best to protect yourself from being a victim of a scam. I don't understand why my selling of my items on Instagram is such a problem? There are also groups on Facebook that sell their designer items within their group.



No one said it's a problem. It's only a problem for you (general you) if you get scammed. Good luck [emoji1360]


----------



## alansgail

liz_ said:


> Yes i'm aware of the girl that was on TPF ( her name loukonpeach? I'm not sure of the correct spelling ) she purchase authentic bags returned counterfeit bags to the stores and she was also on IG., I didn't say working in the court system protected me it. It did however opened my eyes to a lot of scams that are out there so I'm extra cautious and I do exercise caution before purchasing and selling items. There are always going to be scams out there you just have to be aware of it and do your best to protect yourself from being a victim of a scam. I don't understand why my selling of my items on Instagram is such a problem? There are also groups on Facebook that sell their designer items within their group.



It's not really a problem, you can do what you like and sell where you like. I think what alarmed me the most was your comment above about having "trust" for those whom you follow and who follow you because anybody can follow you without you really knowing who they are, and vice versa. I think many people get mislead on social media (sadly). It's not like you've necessarily ever met these people in person, they're simply communicating with you behind their keyboard so you really don't KNOW them as you would know a very good friend IRL.
Scams happen each and every day, multiple times and people get scammed. Just a sad fact of life.
Many who read these forums see it quite often and simply try to warn others of the hazards, that's all.
I hope you have continued success selling on IG if that's your venue of choice....


----------



## liz_

alansgail said:


> It's not really a problem, you can do what you like and sell where you like. I think what alarmed me the most was your comment above about having "trust" for those whom you follow and who follow you because anybody can follow you without you really knowing who they are, and vice versa. I think many people get mislead on social media (sadly). It's not like you've necessarily ever met these people in person, they're simply communicating with you behind their keyboard so you really don't KNOW them as you would know a very good friend IRL.
> Scams happen each and every day, multiple times and people get scammed. Just a sad fact of life.
> Many who read these forums see it quite often and simply try to warn others of the hazards, that's all.
> I hope you have continued success selling on IG if that's your venue of choice....



  Since there are so many scams and scammers out then nobody should ever sell any items anywhere. And only purchased store direct but since Notorious "loukenpeach" ( I'm unsure how to spell) you may still get a counterfeit item there. So I guess we could just shut down completely and live in the fear of being scammed. 
  But, the trust is being taken out of context it's not like all of the 5500 people that follow me I trust it's impossible to know all of them and which are bogus accounts. However there's about five to six that I have become friends with we exchange cell phone numbers and talk daily I even have a date set to meet one since she lives close and have lunch. Our children are the same age, no not all of them I can meet because we're not all in the same state but it's the same as the friendships that have been made here on TPF, people have become friends and met. They have a section for meet ups. Who knows who your meeting when they meet? 
  There's also a few TPF members that we follow each other and we all sell our items. And even eBay sellers with a great selling history that have item on eBay also selling the items on Instagram this is where a lot of us who've been selling on eBay for 10 plus years have transition to due to the high fees of selling on eBay. Until you're on there and you become established and see the post and background that forms it's hard to see that it can be a great place to sell and buy.


----------



## alansgail

liz_ said:


> Since there are so many scams and scammers out then nobody should ever sell any items anywhere. And only purchased store direct but since Notorious "loukenpeach" ( I'm unsure how to spell) you may still get a counterfeit item there. So I guess we could just shut down completely and live in the fear of being scammed.
> But, the trust is being taken out of context it's not like all of the 5500 people that follow me I trust it's impossible to know all of them and which are bogus accounts. However there's about five to six that I have become friends with we exchange cell phone numbers and talk daily I even have a date set to meet one since she lives close and have lunch. Our children are the same age, no not all of them I can meet because we're not all in the same state but it's the same as the friendships that have been made here on TPF, people have become friends and met. They have a section for meet ups. Who knows who your meeting when they meet?
> There's also a few TPF members that we follow each other and we all sell our items. And even eBay sellers with a great selling history that have item on eBay also selling the items on Instagram this is where a lot of us who've been selling on eBay for 10 plus years have transition to due to the high fees of selling on eBay. Until you're on there and you become established and see the post and background that forms it's hard to see that it can be a great place to sell and buy.



I'm truly glad it works well for you to sell on IG!


----------



## liz_

alansgail said:


> I'm truly glad it works well for you to sell on IG!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## restricter

"I can pay $xx for the set." - unsolicited lowball offer from someone who is most likely a reseller.

What I wanted to respond:  "You can go ___________."
What I did:  spite-blocked.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I really wish people would learn to read. 

I posted 4 items for sale. They are exactly the same, so it's one of those quantity type listings. I like to show buyers that I have the items on hand and ready to ship (I know some people have a problem with drop-shipping). Anyways, I check my eBay account this morning and my buyer has left a negative feedback because she thought she was getting all 4. When clearly in my listing, I state (and even used the number 1) that it is for one. 15 minutes on the phone with eBay CS to contest the negative fb and I'm happy that they'll be removing the fb but still...all she had to do was read the first sentence in the listing to know it was for one.  This one is getting blocked for sure.


----------



## holiday123

Es


ThisVNchick said:


> I really wish people would learn to read.
> 
> I posted 4 items for sale. They are exactly the same, so it's one of those quantity type listings. I like to show buyers that I have the items on hand and ready to ship (I know some people have a problem with drop-shipping). Anyways, I check my eBay account this morning and my buyer has left a negative feedback because she thought she was getting all 4. When clearly in my listing, I state (and even used the number 1) that it is for one. 15 minutes on the phone with eBay CS to contest the negative fb and I'm happy that they'll be removing the fb but still...all she had to do was read the first sentence in the listing to know it was for one.  This one is getting blocked for sure.


Especially since with a multiple quantity listing she would have had to select desired quantity before being able to proceed to payment.  Glad eBay is removing the negative.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just saw a listing of a $7000 bag and the seller states:

"I will not answer questions about authenticity"

So the seller will not entertain any requests of better pictures of the heat stamp of the bag?  Or does the seller mean she would not answer to accusations that hers is a fake?  

I'm not saying her bag is a fake.  In fact, I believe it is an authentic item BUT that statement is really ... hmm... not enticing.


----------



## kkfiregirl

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just saw a listing of a $7000 bag and the seller states:
> 
> "I will not answer questions about authenticity"
> 
> So the seller will not entertain any requests of better pictures of the heat stamp of the bag?  Or does the seller mean she would not answer to accusations that hers is a fake?
> 
> I'm not saying her bag is a fake.  In fact, I believe it is an authentic item BUT that statement is really ... hmm... not enticing.



I think she's saying that she doesn't even want to be bothered with answering authenticity questions, because she knows her items are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just saw a listing of a $7000 bag and the seller states:
> 
> "I will not answer questions about authenticity"
> 
> So the seller will not entertain any requests of better pictures of the heat stamp of the bag?  Or does the seller mean she would not answer to accusations that hers is a fake?
> 
> I'm not saying her bag is a fake.  In fact, I believe it is an authentic item BUT that statement is really ... hmm... not enticing.





kkfiregirl said:


> I think she's saying that she doesn't even want to be bothered with answering authenticity questions, because she knows her items are authentic.


Sometimes a buyer asks a question about authenticity just to reconfirm that she'll be getting what she thinks she's getting. Authentic or not, a listing with the type of statement as was posted above implies that the seller is hiding something.


----------



## Kitty157

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just saw a listing of a $7000 bag and the seller states:
> 
> "I will not answer questions about authenticity"
> 
> So the seller will not entertain any requests of better pictures of the heat stamp of the bag?  Or does the seller mean she would not answer to accusations that hers is a fake?
> 
> I'm not saying her bag is a fake.  In fact, I believe it is an authentic item BUT that statement is really ... hmm... not enticing.



Does this mean buyers shouldn't ask for pics to get it authenticated? I think this comes off as a negative for the seller. I for sure would pass on this purchase, even if it was authentic because like u said this doesn't sound enticing and this could be a problem seller.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

kkfiregirl said:


> I think she's saying that she doesn't even want to be bothered with answering authenticity questions, because she knows her items are authentic.



She knows her items are authentic but her potential buyers are the one deciding whether to purchase from her or not. I think potential buyers should not be discouraged from asking legitimate questions.  Of course, there are always troublemakers who would start off by making an accusation like, "Your bag is fake" but I think sellers can then choose to ignore (and block) such a person.

That statement gives the impression that the seller is  very difficult to work with.


----------



## Junkenpo

I just made a purchase on an item that had buyer pay shipping.  I like free shipping, but I have no problem paying shipping costs when I like the item enough, so I bought the thing.  However, the shipping stated it was for one level of shipping, and when it got to me, it was a lower level, which I know costs less. It wasn't a major difference, but still. So, I messaged the seller, who then proceeded to lecture me on how much it cost to ship, how the shipping listed was a mistake and I paid the true cost, before finally saying they'd credit me the difference. 

Dude... I didn't need the lecture.  It's not my fault you made a mistake, you still made out like a bandit on the cost of the item. You can afford to eat your mistake. \ It would've been so easy to just say, "So sorry! We'll take care of it!" and I would've been 100% happy. Now I'm debating about what kind of feedback to leave because it makes me feel like being petty.   -- Most likely I just won't leave any, and I usually leave glowing praise and 5 stars for everything I buy, because I sell sometimes too, and I know that good feedback is valued. .


----------



## kkfiregirl

BV_LC_poodle said:


> She knows her items are authentic but her potential buyers are the one deciding whether to purchase from her or not. I think potential buyers should not be discouraged from asking legitimate questions.  Of course, there are always troublemakers who would start off by making an accusation like, "Your bag is fake" but I think sellers can then choose to ignore (and block) such a person.
> 
> That statement gives the impression that the seller is  very difficult to work with.



I agree with you! I was just trying to explain why someone might say that, but I agree - a huge turnoff.


----------



## whateve

Junkenpo said:


> I just made a purchase on an item that had buyer pay shipping.  I like free shipping, but I have no problem paying shipping costs when I like the item enough, so I bought the thing.  However, the shipping stated it was for one level of shipping, and when it got to me, it was a lower level, which I know costs less. It wasn't a major difference, but still. So, I messaged the seller, who then proceeded to lecture me on how much it cost to ship, how the shipping listed was a mistake and I paid the true cost, before finally saying they'd credit me the difference.
> 
> Dude... I didn't need the lecture.  It's not my fault you made a mistake, you still made out like a bandit on the cost of the item. You can afford to eat your mistake. \ It would've been so easy to just say, "So sorry! We'll take care of it!" and I would've been 100% happy. Now I'm debating about what kind of feedback to leave because it makes me feel like being petty.   -- Most likely I just won't leave any, and I usually leave glowing praise and 5 stars for everything I buy, because I sell sometimes too, and I know that good feedback is valued. .


The seller was completely wrong, and she should have handled it better. However, in the end she did the right thing. I probably wouldn't leave any feedback at all.


----------



## restricter

Junkenpo said:


> I just made a purchase on an item that had buyer pay shipping.  I like free shipping, but I have no problem paying shipping costs when I like the item enough, so I bought the thing.  However, the shipping stated it was for one level of shipping, and when it got to me, it was a lower level, which I know costs less. It wasn't a major difference, but still. So, I messaged the seller, who then proceeded to lecture me on how much it cost to ship, how the shipping listed was a mistake and I paid the true cost, before finally saying they'd credit me the difference.
> 
> Dude... I didn't need the lecture.  It's not my fault you made a mistake, you still made out like a bandit on the cost of the item. You can afford to eat your mistake. \ It would've been so easy to just say, "So sorry! We'll take care of it!" and I would've been 100% happy. Now I'm debating about what kind of feedback to leave because it makes me feel like being petty.   -- Most likely I just won't leave any, and I usually leave glowing praise and 5 stars for everything I buy, because I sell sometimes too, and I know that good feedback is valued. .




Report the seller to eBay.  Switching to a cheaper shipping method is a violation of their rules.  You know, if you feel like delivering a 'lecture' of your own.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Report the seller to eBay.  Switching to a cheaper shipping method is a violation of their rules.  You know, if you feel like delivering a 'lecture' of your own.


Where did sellers get the idea that it was okay to do that?!?!?
There was a recent post on the ebay boards about a similar issue. She'd been charged nearly $40 for priority mail and seller shipped first class, paying for only an 8 oz. package. Buyer was charged $5.58 postage due! 
*Package arrived postage due and was not shipped at the speed I paid for*


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Where did sellers get the idea that it was okay to do that?!?!?
> There was a recent post on the ebay boards about a similar issue. *She'd been charged nearly $40 for priority mail and seller shipped first class, paying for only an 8 oz. package. Buyer was charged $5.58 postage due! *
> *Package arrived postage due and was not shipped at the speed I paid for*


Dang, an 8oz FC package at most is $3.75. The seller should have just sprung for a flat rate box, he/she would have still made at least $25 from shipping alone.

I always feel like I am losing out on shipping. I give shipping quotes that are pretty close to the actual postage. But when you take the 12% fees (eBay and PP) out, I am definitely paying for some of it out of pocket. I'm not even accounting for the cost of packaging items (bubble wrap/packaging tape costs a ton) and handling fees (gas/time). Yet, I still get buyers who think the shipping cost of $7.50 is too high for an item that weights 2lbs. Even shipping with a regional box to a region 1, the cost is $6.80, but if you take the fees out, I'm really only getting approx. $6.75 for shipping.


----------



## Catbird9

Latest eBay trick: your listing ends, unsold. eBay sends you an email encouraging you to relist and lower your price to $xx. You can click "Relist at suggested price" or "Edit and relist" in the email message. If you click "Edit and relist" your listing form shows the item price *has been changed *to eBay's suggested price of $xx. instead of your original price. 

Be careful!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Latest eBay trick: your listing ends, unsold. eBay sends you an email encouraging you to relist and lower your price to $xx. You can click "Relist at suggested price" or "Edit and relist" in the email message. If you click "Edit and relist" your listing form shows the item price *has been changed *to eBay's suggested price of $xx. instead of your original price.
> 
> Be careful!


Whoa! So you get a choice between A and A. I never click on those. If I want to relist, I do it from my listings page.


----------



## whateve

I hate 10 day auctions. By the time they end, I forget to bid.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

kkfiregirl said:


> I think she's saying that she doesn't even want to be bothered with answering authenticity questions, because she knows her items are authentic.


I summed it up to the item is authentic and don't bother me with authenticity questions.  Everybody's background can shape how they read a statement.  I would not be offended after reading this sentence because of my experiences with some buyers that asked those types of questions.  It takes patience, grace, and time to answer most of those questions.  I would assume that she is worn out from answering them.  Now I would never write that statement in a listing, and some things are better not said.  It is best to keep a listing simple that can't be misread or seen as rude. I also would infer that this seller does not coddle buyers.  I answered  those questions myself.  Sometime my brain screamed no more to redundant authenticity questions to the same buyer, but that is when my patience, empathy, time, and tact kicks in overdrive with these situations.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I summed it up to the item is authentic and don't bother me with authenticity questions.  Everybody's background can shape how they read a statement.  I would not be offended after reading this sentence because of my experiences with some buyers that asked those types of questions.  It takes patience, grace, and time to answer most of those questions.  I would assume that she is worn out from answering them.  Now I would never write that statement in a listing, and some things are better not said.  It is best to keep a listing simple that can't be misread or seen as rude. I also would infer that this seller does not coddle buyers.  I answered  those questions myself.  Sometime my brain screamed no more to redundant authenticity questions to the same buyer, but that is when my patience, empathy, time, and tact kicks in overdrive with these situations.


I can't recall the last time someone asked me an authenticity question about my items. If you have all the pictures necessary for authentication, I think it goes a long way towards making a buyer feel comfortable with authenticity. I think that a lot of those authenticity questions come because the seller hasn't provided the necessary information in her listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I can't recall the last time someone asked me an authenticity question about my items. If you have all the pictures necessary for authentication, I think it goes a long way towards making a buyer feel comfortable with authenticity. I think that a lot of those authenticity questions come because the seller hasn't provided the necessary information in her listing.


What you have shared makes a lot of sense, but it was not the case for me. I am glad that you did not have that experience, but some sellers do with no fault of their own.  I took pictures of all angles of the bags I sold.  I have to brag a little that my pictures were beautiful, and I had sellers get inspired from my listings.  Sometimes buyers are really nervous and need reassurance.  Also, they might be clueless with authenticating the bags.  I have been asked for more pictures of hardware or date code even though it was clearly shown.  I even made a video for them.  You can't get better than that right there.   I can understand some sellers not wanting to answer all of those authenticity questions, especially with some novice buyers. My best buyers actually did not ask any questions; I assume it was because they knew what they were buying.  There are all types of buyers and sellers out there, and we don't meet them all.


----------



## clh5030

The craziest auctions for me by far are Louis Vuitton bags, specifically anything in canvas like the neverfull.  I refuse to do "buy it now" and force people to fight it out through bidding wars.  Otherwise I get 50 billion emails asking me if I will accept some lowball best offer, even when I did not include a best offer option.  I still get a few inquiries even when I put the item up for auction, asking me if I will accept the starting bid as a "buy it now".  I tell them that they are welcome to bid like everyone else and then I never hear from them again.  Someone won a very intense bidding war for my old neverfull mm.  After they won they begged me to give them the item for $50.00 less then their winning bid, or at least free shipping.  After I refused to do that, they started asking all of these questions about what was included with the bag (the listing explicitly stated that the item only came with the original receipt) and if I could be SURE that the item was 100% authentic.  They did not ask me a single question while they were bidding.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

clh5030 said:


> The craziest auctions for me by far are Louis Vuitton bags, specifically anything in canvas like the neverfull.  I refuse to do "buy it now" and force people to fight it out through bidding wars.  Otherwise I get 50 billion emails asking me if I will accept some lowball best offer, even when I did not include a best offer option.  I still get a few inquiries even when I put the item up for auction, asking me if I will accept the starting bid as a "buy it now".  I tell them that they are welcome to bid like everyone else and then I never hear from them again.  Someone won a very intense bidding war for my old neverfull mm.  After they won they begged me to give them the item for $50.00 less then their winning bid, or at least free shipping.  After I refused to do that, they started asking all of these questions about what was included with the bag (the listing explicitly stated that the item only came with the original receipt) and if I could be SURE that the item was 100% authentic.  They did not ask me a single question while they were bidding.


The bizarre cannot always be explained.  It seems to me that the buyers got a high from bidding, and it eventually sinked in that they won it.    LV bags are expensive.  They might not know a lot about LV bags and hoping they brought an authentic one.


----------



## whateve

SweetDaisy05 said:


> What you have shared makes a lot of sense, but it was not the case for me. I am glad that you did not have that experience, but some sellers do with no fault of their own.  I took pictures of all angles of the bags I sold.  I have to brag a little that my pictures were beautiful, and I had sellers get inspired from my listings.  Sometimes buyers are really nervous and need reassurance.  Also, they might be clueless with authenticating the bags.  I have been asked for more pictures of hardware or date code even though it was clearly shown.  I even made a video for them.  You can't get better than that right there.   I can understand some sellers not wanting to answer all of those authenticity questions, especially with some novice buyers. My best buyers actually did not ask any questions; I assume it was because they knew what they were buying.  There are all types of buyers and sellers out there, and we don't meet them all.


I'm sure it also has a lot to do with the brand and style for sale. Some styles are faked so often that buyers are more wary. Sometimes I think pictures can be so good that buyers don't believe you took them yourself. I had that happen once with a cleaned photo I had in my listing.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

whateve said:


> I'm sure it also has a lot to do with the brand and style for sale. Some styles are faked so often that buyers are more wary. Sometimes I think pictures can be so good that buyers don't believe you took them yourself. I had that happen once with a cleaned photo I had in my listing.


Yeah, resale can be a scary place for buyers.  I agree with you and the other poster about particular brands giving people reservation before hitting the buy now.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well first of all I've been a member with eBay since 1999. I used to buy a lot, now sometimes I sell.
Well lately I've been buying a lot of stuff; not from eBay but designer shops. I'm a shopaholic lol. So now since I haven't used stuff in about a year, I decided to sell some of it.  (Btw I buy from high-end stores and keep my receipts.)
Many times I wind up losing money which is ok because it's just in my closet; but sometimes I make a few dollars.
 But my pet peeve is this:
A year ago I bought an old LV bag cheap from a Japanese seller which I got authenticated here. Since I didn't use it I decided to sell it. I started the price lower than what I paid for it. Well low and behold, eBay banned me for 10 days stating I listed a fake bag! I tried talking to them to no avail. Even saved all my info on the bag from the seller; who is a reputable seller on eBay. They eventually told me they would look into it; but it would take 7-10 days. Really??

So that's my pet peeve.

Mind you 15 years ago I got scammed out of $941.00. (Another story which I posted elsewhere).

I really don't know why I'm still a member of eBay lol. I thought status helped (1999) lol. I guess not. Go figure!


----------



## FlipDiver

I recently purchased a bag from eBay and the seller crammed it into a box that was way too small, damaging it. I contacted the seller directly and they said I can return for a refund but I need to pay for shipping. Shouldn't they pay for return shipping since they damaged it? It's a relatively large item so shipping won't be cheap. If I go ahead and file a claim with PayPal will they refund my money and "encourage/compel" the seller to provide a return label?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

If you can prove damage (with photos) you can open a SNAD case with Ebay. Seller will then have to pay for return shipping (provided Ebay agrees with you). Paypal does not make the seller provide a return label or pay for return shipping even if the item was not as described.


----------



## Nikki_

When a potential buyer is haggling with you on price and you finally agree on a price and send them an offer with said price and they disappear.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Okay new one for me? I summit BO (only 5% off BIN price? item listed at over $1K I don't think that's a low ball offer? I have purchased many items with just 5% Off their BIN price?) They counter offer with their BIN amount?  BUT - Willing to sell "Cheaper" if I go "OFF" eBay? As frigging *IF!*  Um...PASS & AVOID!


----------



## poopsie

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Okay new one for me? I summit BO (only 5% off BIN price? item listed at over $1K I don't think that's a low ball offer? I have purchased many items with just 5% Off their BIN price?) They counter offer with their BIN amount?  BUT - Willing to sell "Cheaper" if I go "OFF" eBay? As frigging *IF!*  Um...PASS & AVOID!


I can see PP bumping up their fees if that trend continues


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Okay new one for me? I summit BO (only 5% off BIN price? item listed at over $1K I don't think that's a low ball offer? I have purchased many items with just 5% Off their BIN price?) They counter offer with their BIN amount?  BUT - Willing to sell "Cheaper" if I go "OFF" eBay? As frigging *IF!*  Um...PASS & AVOID!


Have you reported the seller for this?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

On a related note: someone bought 2 (cheap) items from me yesterday and asked for combined shipping (which I did). Then they sent me a message that they asked for combined shipping and whether they got it. I tried to explain through Ebay messages that I did combine the shipping - showing how much they were separately and what they got - and I kept getting warning messages from Ebay about attempting to take the transaction off Ebay (a transaction that had already taken place ON Ebay). I swear the words that set off the warnings were something like "so that" when I removed those the warnings went away. Nuts!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

poopsie said:


> I can see PP bumping up their fees if that trend continues



They offered $200- OFF From the BIN price *IF* I went through PP Only?  And this is a Brand new Member? So I am thinking they have been NARU before?  Or at least pulled this stunt before or maybe on another site?



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you reported the seller for this?



I can't! There is no "Report this message" anymore? I checked & double checked?


----------



## ironic568

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Okay new one for me? *I summit BO (only 5% off BIN price? item listed at over $1K I don't think that's a low ball offer? I have purchased many items with just 5% Off their BIN price?) They counter offer with their BIN amount?*  BUT - Willing to sell "Cheaper" if I go "OFF" eBay? As frigging *IF!*  Um...PASS & AVOID!



This seriously one of my biggest pet peeves, too.  I had something similar happen to me recently, though my seller was a little bit more generous and came back with 0.75% off their asking price .  The listing was for 4k with BO. I put in an offer of $3,800, they came back with $3,970 and the note _"sorry, this is the  absolute lowest we can go"_.
Then just list your item for $3,970 BIN and be done with it, for crying out loud!! I would have had no problem with the $4k BIN, but now I'm like


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I can't! There is no "Report this message" anymore? I checked & double checked?


Yeah eBay has made it really difficult to report someone if you haven't had a transaction with them. I think the only way might be calling them. So annoying!


----------



## Nikki_

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Okay new one for me? I summit BO (only 5% off BIN price? item listed at over $1K I don't think that's a low ball offer? I have purchased many items with just 5% Off their BIN price?) They counter offer with their BIN amount?  BUT - Willing to sell "Cheaper" if I go "OFF" eBay? As frigging *IF!*  Um...PASS & AVOID!



I recently had a similar situation where the seller's price was $300/BO so I offered $275 and was told that since they have to pay eBay/PP fees, that my offer was too low. Sort of made me feel like they were viewing me as a cheap a$$.

Why not just price the item at $300 BIN then? 

I think they were assuming that I would ask to take the transaction off of eBay, but I bypassed the item and found another from a reputable seller for a lesser price.


----------



## whateve

I ordered a white leather keychain from a seller with feedback over 20,000, and it was wrapped in color newspaper! I'm really surprised it wasn't stained. You would think that she would know better. I guess she is too cheap to buy tissue paper.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just sent a seller a polite email requesting additional photos of an LV (for authentication) they replied: I don't have additional photos..

Well then take them!!


----------



## StopHammertime

This seems as good a place as any to post this question - what do you do if you got a fake bag off eBay? I am in the process of listing my bags and realize a LV bag I bought about 6 months ago is most likely fake, can't find the stamp or date code. Was going to send it to caroldiva to be authenticated, just didn't know if I was SOL at this point if it ends up being a fake since it has been so long.


----------



## Catbird9

StopHammertime said:


> This seems as good a place as any to post this question - what do you do if you got a fake bag off eBay? I am in the process of listing my bags and realize a LV bag I bought about 6 months ago is most likely fake, can't find the stamp or date code. Was going to send it to caroldiva to be authenticated, just didn't know if I was SOL at this point if it ends up being a fake since it has been so long.


If you paid with PayPal, you have 180 days to file a claim for a refund if the bag is fake.
For future reference, there is a thread for general questions like this:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-etc-general-question-answer-thread.646884/


----------



## StopHammertime

Catbird9 said:


> If you paid with PayPal, you have 180 days to file a claim for a refund if the bag is fake.
> For future reference, there is a thread for general questions like this:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-etc-general-question-answer-thread.646884/



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

StopHammertime said:


> This seems as good a place as any to post this question - what do you do if you got a fake bag off eBay? I am in the process of listing my bags and realize a LV bag I bought about 6 months ago is most likely fake, can't find the stamp or date code. Was going to send it to caroldiva to be authenticated, just didn't know if I was SOL at this point if it ends up being a fake since it has been so long.





Catbird9 said:


> If you paid with PayPal, you have 180 days to file a claim for a refund if the bag is fake.
> For future reference, there is a thread for general questions like this:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-etc-general-question-answer-thread.646884/


Before filing a claim, make sure that your suspicions are correct. I don't know whether you'll be able to get a response here on ATLV because it's not an active listing. (Some authenticators will only authenticate active listings and won't authenticate for sellers.)


----------



## StopHammertime

BeenBurned said:


> Before filing a claim, make sure that your suspicions are correct. I don't know whether you'll be able to get a response here on ATLV because it's not an active listing. (Some authenticators will only authenticate active listings and won't authenticate for sellers.)



I went back in my history and saw I actually bought it in December, so I have plenty of time. I already sent in the info to caroldiva to get it authenticated, so we shall see. I was questioning the bag anyway because the strap randomly broke off, which I thought was shoddy. Then I went to photograph it and it had no date code or LV stamp, the zipper stamps look questionable, just think something might be amiss.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just sent a seller a polite email requesting additional photos of an LV (for authentication) they replied: I don't have additional photos..
> 
> Well then take them!!



Sounds like maybe the seller doesn't even have the actual LV bag, hence no additional photos.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

FlipDiver said:


> Sounds like maybe the seller doesn't even have the actual LV bag, hence no additional photos.



Exactly!!! I thought the sellers response sounded super suspicious so I unfollowed the listing! 
Hope other would-be buyers are careful!!


----------



## restricter

Buyer - I'd consider buying two of your limited edition items.  Would you accept this ridiculous lowball number?
Me - blocked and then went back to my evening


----------



## Pessie

Buyer with a whole load of items described as "worn only once" and listed as New Without Tags asks me if my listing is genuine  and if she can pay cash on collection 
Get lost.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My pet peeve is when a buyer doesn't bother to give you positive feedback in return.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Catbird9 said:


> Latest eBay trick: your listing ends, unsold. eBay sends you an email encouraging you to relist and lower your price to $xx. You can click "Relist at suggested price" or "Edit and relist" in the email message. If you click "Edit and relist" your listing form shows the item price *has been changed *to eBay's suggested price of $xx. instead of your original price.
> 
> Be careful!


I noticed that!  Glad you mentioned it!  That's why whenever I get those emails; I avoid them and just go right to my listings. 
(I think this is new because I've never noticed it before.)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I had a buyer that wanted to buy 2 of my bags I had listed. She told me she would use her shipping service; have them pick it up from my location (yeah right!) and delivered to her (???) at her cost. Oh and pay by cashiers check.

Didn't trust her and told her I only take PayPal.

Yeah use her shipping service so I can't track or guarantee is was picked up; and who knows where it was going to be delivered!!!

No thanks, I'll pass!


----------



## whateve

I'm annoyed that I've lost the ability to send an offer to a buyer who has sent me a message. According to ebay, I should be able to. I love this feature.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/private_offer.html#how


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> *I'm annoyed that I've lost the ability to send an offer to a buyer who has sent me a message*. According to ebay, I should be able to. I love this feature.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/private_offer.html#how


Huh, how so?

And I have received a few offers from buyers with fixed prices and I think it's pretty neat. I once asked about combined shipping costs, since nothing was mentioned in the listing, and got a great offer this way (bought 10 pieces).


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Huh, how so?
> 
> And I have received a few offers from buyers with fixed prices and I think it's pretty neat. I once asked about combined shipping cost, since nothing was mentioned in the listing and got a great offer this way (bought 10 pieces).


I called ebay and they don't know why. They are reporting it to their programmers, but that doesn't help me.  It is making it more difficult. I'm in negotiation with a buyer now and I keep having to change the listing to reflect my offer price. Then anyone can buy it before she sees it.

On the message response page, I don't see the box that says "respond with an offer."


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> I called ebay and they don't know why. They are reporting it to their programmers, but that doesn't help me.  It is making it more difficult. I'm in negotiation with a buyer now and I keep having to change the listing to reflect my offer price. Then anyone can buy it before she sees it.
> 
> On the message response page, I don't see the box that says "respond with an offer."


It's probably a bug. Can't you do a BIN with BO, or would that cost you more in fees?


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> It's probably a bug. Can't you do a BIN with BO, or would that cost you more in fees?


It doesn't cost more. I don't like to set up my listings as BO, but if someone contacts me about something I've had listed for awhile, I might be willing to negotiate. When I send them an offer, as opposed to them sending me an offer, psychologically it works better. Now I have to wait for my buyer to send me an offer, and she might have second thoughts.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

whateve said:


> I called ebay and they don't know why. They are reporting it to their programmers, but that doesn't help me.  It is making it more difficult. I'm in negotiation with a buyer now and I keep having to change the listing to reflect my offer price. Then anyone can buy it before she sees it.
> 
> On the message response page, I don't see the box that says "respond with an offer."



I didn't know about that option either. 

One time I got an offer for a fixed price listing. After agreeing to the price, I changed my listing and someone else snatched it up lol. The prospective buyer was furious!!  Send me so many messages I had to block her. 

I now have since learned and don't change the price until I know the prospective buyer has an open communication at the same time (on eBay) with me.  As soon as I changed the price, I informed her and she bought it right away.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

whateve said:


> I called ebay and they don't know why. They are reporting it to their programmers, but that doesn't help me.  It is making it more difficult. I'm in negotiation with a buyer now and I keep having to change the listing to reflect my offer price. Then anyone can buy it before she sees it.
> 
> On the message response page, I don't see the box that says "respond with an offer."



I didn't know about that option either. 

One time I got an offer for a fixed price listing. After agreeing to the price, I changed my listing and someone else snatched it up lol. The prospective buyer was furious!!  She sent me so many messages I had to block her. 

I now have since learned and don't change the price until I know the prospective buyer has an open communication at the same time (on eBay) with me.  So on another listing, as soon as I changed the price, I informed my buyer and she bought it right away.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On the message response page, I don't see the box that says "respond with an offer."


Is there something in your settings that you might have (inadvertently) changed?


Johnpauliegal said:


> I now have since learned and don't change the price until I know the prospective buyer has an open communication at the same time (on eBay) with me.  As soon as I changed the price, I informed her and she bought it right away.


I've done that both as a buyer and a seller. We set up a time to message each other, make sure we'll both be home and at the computer and once we're both ready, we change the price, add BIN or do whatever the agreed-upon transaction is.


----------



## whatevany

I bid on a bag where I didn't meet the reserve price and the BIN was over $100.00. The prices included free shipping. The seller relisted the bag for $20.00 over my final winning bid plus they added shipping. Now they have lowered the price to $4.00 higher than my bid and $10.00 less than my maximum bid. Oh well their loss not mine...


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is there something in your settings that you might have (inadvertently) changed?
> 
> I've done that both as a buyer and a seller. We set up a time to message each other, make sure we'll both be home and at the computer and once we're both ready, we change the price, add BIN or do whatever the agreed-upon transaction is.


No, I looked, plus the rep on ebay went through a list of all the reasons why it wouldn't show, and there wasn't anything about settings.


----------



## MarneeB

I've been going through some very hard times money wise so I reluctantly decided to list my favorite Dooney & Bourke bag. I listed it for $175 OBO, knowing the lowest I'd take for it. (This is a vintage in EUC sought after bag)  I know I can set it to automatically decline offers but while relisting it once I forgot and OMG. I thought the offer of $88 was a slap in the face until someone offered me $50! WTH? Of course they sent a sad story about being a full time student with no job so if I don't accept her offer she won't be getting her mom a mother's day gift. Ugh. I'm too worried about putting food on my table this week I can't even think of mother's day yet! Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Toto too

MarneeB said:


> I've been going through some very hard times money wise so I reluctantly decided to list my favorite Dooney & Bourke bag. I listed it for $175 OBO, knowing the lowest I'd take for it. (This is a vintage in EUC sought after bag)  I know I can set it to automatically decline offers but while relisting it once I forgot and OMG. I thought the offer of $88 was a slap in the face until someone offered me $50! WTH? Of course they sent a sad story about being a full time student with no job so if I don't accept her offer she won't be getting her mom a mother's day gift. Ugh. I'm too worried about putting food on my table this week I can't even think of mother's day yet! Sorry, rant over.



Oh For goodness sake,  what a ridiculous story.  It sounds like the young lady has $50 to spend, so she can just buy her mother something else for mother's day, why would her only option be your bag?  I hope you get a better offer!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MarneeB said:


> I've been going through some very hard times money wise so I reluctantly decided to list my favorite Dooney & Bourke bag. I listed it for $175 OBO, knowing the lowest I'd take for it. (This is a vintage in EUC sought after bag)  I know I can set it to automatically decline offers but while relisting it once I forgot and OMG. I thought the offer of $88 was a slap in the face until someone offered me $50! WTH? Of course they sent a sad story about being a full time student with no job so if I don't accept her offer she won't be getting her mom a mother's day gift. Ugh. I'm too worried about putting food on my table this week I can't even think of mother's day yet! Sorry, rant over.


I'm sorry you're going thru hard times. and I know it hurts us to sell our stuff. (That's actually what I have been doing these past few weeks; selling my precious stuff.)
When I list OBO; sometimes I don't list the low or high to see what people will offer and it's absolutely ridiculous!!  After eBay and PayPal fees we wind up losing money. But sometimes I think about the little person that is really honest; but more times than often they are predators hoping you will agree. I've succumbed to both. I guess it depended on my mood. 

I would not even give them the satisfaction of a counter-offer. 
I hope you get what you are asking for. I wish you much luck!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok now hear this. I bought a Burberry coat which didn't fit. It was a final sale. It orig. sold for $1,095 (tax not included). Well I got it on sale and paid $600. I listed it for $675 (will still lose a few $ with all the fees). Well I decided to list it with best offers since I had it out there for 2 weeks.
Can you believe the low ball offer I got for $280????!!!!!
I know it's not a good time to sell it; summer coming. I believe when the auction ends I will probably put it away and then list it again in the fall.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I listed my $2k bag on both Tradesy and eBay. A buyer made a lowball offer on Tradesy and I turned it down. She then sent me a message on eBay "to continue the conversation."  Now I received a warning from eBay accusing me taking the sale off their platform. 

I didn't even reply! She's the one who sent me a message about how "fees are lower here." And I was the one who got a warning?


----------



## Catbird9

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I listed my $2k bag on both Tradesy and eBay. A buyer made a lowball offer on Tradesy and I turned it down. She then sent me a message on eBay "to continue the conversation."  Now I received a warning from eBay accusing me taking the sale off their platform.
> 
> I didn't even reply! She's the one who sent me a message about how "fees are lower here." And I was the one who got a warning?


Well she probably got one too, but still...it's unsettling!


----------



## BeenBurned

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I listed my $2k bag on both Tradesy and eBay. A buyer made a lowball offer on Tradesy and I turned it down. She then sent me a message on eBay "to continue the conversation."  Now I received a warning from eBay accusing me taking the sale off their platform.
> 
> I didn't even reply! She's the one who sent me a message about how "fees are lower here." And I was the one who got a warning?


I'd call ebay, explain the sequence of events and get it on record that you were the recipient of her messages and SHE was the one trying to take the transaction off-site. 

The reason I suggest getting it on record is that if enough of these "flags" show on your account, you might find yourself NARU'ed even though you had done nothing wrong.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BeenBurned said:


> I'd call ebay, explain the sequence of events and get it on record that you were the recipient of her messages and SHE was the one trying to take the transaction off-site.
> 
> The reason I suggest getting it on record is that if enough of these "flags" show on your account, you might find yourself NARU'ed even though you had done nothing wrong.



Will do.  Thanks.  First time ever in these 14 years.  Sigh~

And, the buyer wasn't even suggesting to take the transaction off eBay.   I ignored her message on Tradesy so she contacted me on eBay trying to convince me to accept her offer on eBay which is charging less fee.  She was actually trying to complete the transaction on eBay.


----------



## karetoll

Oh man, just need to vent ... I mentioned this situation in the general questions thread a while ago, thought it was over.

Was buying some cheap goods for people moving -- meant to be "good luck at your new job/graduation/go see the world" gifts -- baskets of little things like luggage tags, passport covers, multitools, moleskine notebooks, etc. So I bought the pieces from several different sellers, including two in China. One there was no problem. Everything came fast and accurate. The other was a disaster. He randomly replaced stuff in the order, saying it was out of stock but not giving me a choice in what the replacement was. I contacted him, and he said "oh, its out of stock" -- but he was still listing it for sale. Then he offered me a partial refund. We're talking less than $3, so it was more principle than anything, and I'd need to find it locally, couldn't reorder off the internet unless it was Amazon with two-day shipping. Anyway, he offered this partial refund, I said sure, then he never sent it. He starts getting abusive when I ask about it again. 

I call eBay. They're astonished at what he's saying over messages, they forward it to some other department to deal with the seller's behavior, and tell me to open a case for the refund. 

Says he decided not to refund me. All through eBay messages, thankfully, so I sit back knowing eBay will have something to say about it. 

So I opened a case for SNAD. We have an admission from the buyer he randomly replaced stuff. By now, other feedback from other buyers was showing up suggesting he did this to others that month as well. In the case, he now said he already refunded me. I point him to what he said before, that he decided not to issue the offered refund, so now I was seeking a full refund. I also ask him to check, as it never came to my PayPal. eBay steps in. I get a full courtesy refund.

Things should have ended there. But I had bought several items from him, each listed separately. Two weeks after the refund, he left me feedback on another item in the order with a comment that was inappropriate when leaving me buyer feedback. I just had to call eBay for removal. Since I bought five items, and he did that to one item, and he can't leave feedback for the one he lost the case on, that leaves three more he might leave feedback on. 

Just got off the phone with eBay ... they removed it (though it shows up as removed, which seems almost as bad as him leaving a nasty comment?) and then told me to contact my local authorities and they were forwarding this to another division dealing with seller issues. (I forget the exact word/name eBay used).

Seriously, dude, just let it go. You lost the case for $3 or something like that. You got a ding on your account for being abusive. Now you've got a ding on your account for leaving a buyer inappropriate feedback. and twice they've looked at your account for abusive behavior. Just stop while you still have an account.


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> Oh man, just need to vent ... I mentioned this situation in the general questions thread a while ago, thought it was over.


Ugh! What a sh!itshow!

Personally, I avoid Chinese sellers because they're savvy enough to know that if they pull this crap, the money amount isn't substantial enough for buyers to deal with the headaches so most buyers just write off the loss. Imagine the profit these sellers make when hundreds of buyers accept it! 

*eBay steps in. I get a full courtesy refund.* - I hate, hate HATE that ebay does this. It's irrelevant that it's a small amount because these small amounts add up and it's not ebay who foots the bill for these "courtesy refunds" but the rest of us buyers and sellers who foot the bill in the form of higher fees and higher prices. 

*that leaves three more he might leave feedback on.* - For every contradictory feedback he leaves, call ebay and get it removed. Although you'll feel like a PITA, keep doing it because each ding on his account will (hopefully) be another nail in his proverbial coffin.


----------



## Nikki_

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I listed my $2k bag on both Tradesy and eBay. A buyer made a lowball offer on Tradesy and I turned it down. She then sent me a message on eBay "to continue the conversation."  Now I received a warning from eBay accusing me taking the sale off their platform.
> 
> I didn't even reply! She's the one who sent me a message about how "fees are lower here." And I was the one who got a warning?



I've been getting these "reminders" all of the time on eBay (as a seller) and I never take my transactions off of eBay. Was yours an actual "warning" message from eBay?

I've had several buyers over the past few weeks asking for discounts. When I try to reply that I don't offer discounts but I could offer free shipping, my message won't go through on the first try as I get a red warning message from eBay telling me that it's against eBay rules to take transactions off of eBay. The second time I hit "send" it gets sent.

After this happened on several occasions, I called eBay and asked why I'm getting these "reminders" every time a buyer messages me and they said they're getting after sellers that are taking their transactions off of eBay. I told them I don't partake in this practice however; they should be getting after the buyers that are constantly messaging me (the seller) asking me to go outside of eBay. I had them look at a few weeks of messages from various buyers offering me $$ to by pass eBay and go directly through PP and of course many messages from buyers asking me to text them and providing their numbers. The rep said they're in the process of going after buyers who do this as well and would be implemented soon.

For now, they told me to ignore their "reminders" as it doesn't count against me. Their program picks up on certain key words and phrases. I have no idea why "free shipping" would flag their system although it could've been the buyer's messages regarding "discounts."


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Returns - not that items are being returned, rather the way they are. Latest one: sent clothing item folded into a ziplock bag and in a polymailer via First Class Mail. Got the return with the item stuffed into the opened polymailer and put into a Priority Mail Tyvek envelope with a First Class return label stuck on it. Not the first time either.

If you return and expect a full refund, then please treat the item with respect. Did you receive the item wadded up and stuffed into an envelope? 
I am not even going to go into the issue of cheating USPS - I mean is it so very hard to buy a padded envelope or polymailer? Dollar Tree sells them for $1.00 (or even 2 for $1.00).

Anyway, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Catbird9

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Returns - not that items are being returned, rather the way they are. Latest one: sent clothing item folded into a ziplock bag and in a polymailer via First Class Mail. Got the return with the item stuffed into the opened polymailer and put into a Priority Mail Tyvek envelope with a First Class return label stuck on it. Not the first time either.
> 
> If you return and expect a full refund, then please treat the item with respect. Did you receive the item wadded up and stuffed into an envelope?
> I am not even going to go into the issue of cheating USPS - I mean is it so very hard to buy a padded envelope or polymailer? Dollar Tree sells them for $1.00 (or even 2 for $1.00).
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant.



This kind of thing bugs me too.  

I don't expect a buyer to buy new packaging to return the item, but how hard is it to simply re-use the perfectly good packaging it arrived in? And cheating the post office by abusing their free packaging? Don't get me started.


----------



## restricter

Received a lowball offer from someone who's received 11 negative feedbacks and given 12 of her own.  Yeah...  I'm rushing to jump into that sale -- not.  Every day, I love the blocked bidder list more.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Non paying auction winners!


----------



## Kidclarke

I'm dealing with a non-paying auction winner too.  They had to be online because they didn't bid till the last minute anyways. Argh.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I'm dealing with a non-paying auction winner too.  They had to be online because they didn't bid till the last minute anyways. Argh.


Often I'll bid in the last minute from my phone or tablet but I'll wait until I'm on my desktop to pay.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> Often I'll bid in the last minute from my phone or tablet but I'll wait until I'm on my desktop to pay.


Same here, but this was Thursday that they bid. I'm wondering if they're waiting until next payday to pay or something? Their other feedback says fast payer.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Same here, but this was Thursday that they bid. I'm wondering if they're waiting until next payday to pay or something? Their other feedback says fast payer.


That happened to me with a buyer that had bought from me before. Even after I opened the NPB she never paid, and she had great feedback too. You should set up your NPB to open a case in 2 days automatically. If she hasn't contacted you by now, there is no reason to wait any longer to open the NPB.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> That happened to me with a buyer that had bought from me before. Even after I opened the NPB she never paid, and she had great feedback too. You should set up your NPB to open a case in 2 days automatically. If she hasn't contacted you by now, there is no reason to wait any longer to open the NPB.


Thank you, I will go ahead and do that. I'm not an avid seller so I'm kinda afraid of the buyers sometimes.


----------



## poopsie

Kidclarke said:


> I'm dealing with a non-paying auction winner too. * They had to be online because they didn't bid till the last minute *anyways. Argh.



Not necessarily. There are still sniping services available I believe.


----------



## holiday123

Waited almost a week after paying for my item to ship. Emailed seller 3 times for tracking. Today I get an email from her sorry had "a death in the family"  and that there was a problem with my address and received an instant refund. 
I emailed back that I'm not believing the address excuse as I buy items 5+ items on ebay  a week and have never had an address issue before. I then asked why she didn't contact me regarding the issue before refunding. I said I guess your user id is correct... User ID is hustla1221 lol. 

She emailed back saying it was actually the post office that made the error, not an issue with my address.. So now the post office writes in the addresses? Granted the bag is like 2 pounds and she charged me first class shipping so I suspect that's the problem. 
Then she emailed me saying she was just going to send the bag for free, but now isn't because she doesn't like my attitude. 
Then she emailed me saying she's not like that and I'll have a free coach bag by the end of the week. 
I've ignored all her messages and put her on my bbl just in case. 
I left negative feedback because she already had 1 negative for the same reason of canceling a sale.  I just checked and she sold another purse the same day I got mine and gave the buyer the same excuse "address issue" and that buyer left negative too. 
Doesn't look good for hustla1221


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Waited almost a week after paying for my item to ship. Emailed seller 3 times for tracking. Today I get an email from her sorry had "a death in the family"  and that there was a problem with my address and received an instant refund.
> I emailed back that I'm not believing the address excuse as I buy items 5+ items on ebay  a week and have never had an address issue before. I then asked why she didn't contact me regarding the issue before refunding. I said I guess your user id is correct... User ID is hustla1221 lol.
> 
> She emailed back saying it was actually the post office that made the error, not an issue with my address.. So now the post office writes in the addresses? Granted the bag is like 2 pounds and she charged me first class shipping so I suspect that's the problem.
> Then she emailed me saying she was just going to send the bag for free, but now isn't because she doesn't like my attitude.
> Then she emailed me saying she's not like that and I'll have a free coach bag by the end of the week.
> I've ignored all her messages and put her on my bbl just in case.
> I left negative feedback because she already had 1 negative for the same reason of canceling a sale.  I just checked and she sold another purse the same day I got mine and gave the buyer the same excuse "address issue" and that buyer left negative too.
> Doesn't look good for hustla1221


She has 3 negs for non-shipment and canceled orders!
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=hustla1221&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=262959079039&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

ETA: BTW, there's no way to even know whether those bags are authentic with the lack of pictures. Chances are, the listings are so bad that the ending prices are too low and that's why she's cancelling.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

*Holiday123* What an annoying  experience. I tend not to purchase items from sellers with mediocre feedback. 

I personally could never give negative feedback to a seller; no matter what the issue. I just wouldnt leave any feedback. But that's just me.


----------



## cadillacclaire

I'm confounded by a buyer who just bought a pair of shoes from me... She won and paid, and hasn't even received them yet, but is asking a ton of questions about how many times they've been worn, whether they're authentic, if they've been resoled... Um, all this was in the listing, and certainly should have been asked before bidding, no?


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> She has 3 negs for non-shipment and canceled orders!
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=hustla1221&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=262959079039&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> ETA: BTW, there's no way to even know whether those bags are authentic with the lack of pictures. Chances are, the listings are so bad that the ending prices are too low and that's why she's cancelling.


Yep, I was thinking the same thing,  but for $30 I was willing to risk it. Now for $50 to $100 I definitely need more pictures!


Johnpauliegal said:


> *Holiday123* What an annoying  experience. I tend not to purchase items from sellers with mediocre feedback.
> 
> I personally could never give negative feedback to a seller; no matter what the issue. I just wouldnt leave any feedback. But that's just me.


I thought about not leaving feedback, but she's done this 3 times now and frankly shouldn't be selling if she can't ship her goods. I felt a buyer beware was in order,   otherwise how would buyers know who to avoid.   
I usually subscribe to the "if you can't say anything good, don't say it at all" motto.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I thought about not leaving feedback, but she's done this 3 times now and frankly shouldn't be selling if she can't ship her goods. I felt a buyer beware was in order,   otherwise how would buyers know who to avoid.
> I usually subscribe to the "if you can't say anything good, don't say it at all" motto.


ITA with this! This is a bad seller and if none of those buyers left feedback, it allows her to continue to list, "tease" buyers and not follow through on the transactions.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seriously? I ask a Seller a Question - Not about the price of item? But Shoulder strap measurements & they come back with_ "I will sell it to you for x amount through PP only let me know your email address?" _ And I still didn't get a reply to my original Q? 3 times 3 different sellers in a matter of weeks!   They loose me at PP only!


----------



## anthrosphere

When sellers are too lazy to post pictures of their item. I ask them a question about this and obviously I'm ignored. Good luck selling that bag you obviously don't have, scammer.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minko...Bag-525-NEW-/222503553988?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


I also hate sellers who don't do their job and send out their items!! I bought the Aladdin DVD along with dozens of other people but the dumb seller didn't send it out. I guess she ran out but was too lazy or too clueless to remove the listing. Sad thing is, she was a new ebayer, too with just 4 feedbacks. She ignored all emails, too. Poor thing.


----------



## ipsum

MarneeB said:


> Of course they sent a sad story about being a full time student with no job


"Poor students" might be dealers. I have sold a bag below market price to a "poor student". I saw her selling it for the market price a week later and she had other designer items for sale as well.


----------



## ipsum

StopHammertime said:


> I went back in my history and saw I actually bought it in December, so I have plenty of time. I already sent in the info to caroldiva to get it authenticated, so we shall see.


Have you heard anything back? I'm interested in Paypal's conclusion. I thought they accept manufacturer's statement of authenticity only.


----------



## Nikki_

_Buyers who purchase and pay for an item _*and then ask* a plethora of questions, including wanting more photos after you've already packaged up the item for shipping,


----------



## threadbender

My current pet peeve is at myself. I found something I wanted and the current amount was reasonable so, I bid. The current bidder had it set higher than my max so I moved on. I found one with a good BIN price and bought it. Now, the bidder on the first auction, retracted. Yes, I knew better but, I saw the BIN and went for it. I hope I get outbid. Also, it did not show the reason for the retraction. Do they not do that any longer?
Slapping myself. Another reason I need to stop bidding on auctions, at least til the last minute. lol


----------



## restricter

Just got a one of those messages -- you realize X sells these for less

I wonder if he/she will realize they've been blocked.

As if the question weren't obnoxious enough, 40% of the feedback they've ever given was negative.


----------



## anthrosphere

When buyers purchase your item and decided to cancel because they didn't do their homework. I just got my first cancellation on tradesy and I'm worried about my closet being suspended. So disappointed.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> My current pet peeve is at myself. I found something I wanted and the current amount was reasonable so, I bid. The current bidder had it set higher than my max so I moved on. I found one with a good BIN price and bought it. Now, the bidder on the first auction, retracted. Yes, I knew better but, I saw the BIN and went for it. I hope I get outbid. Also, it did not show the reason for the retraction. Do they not do that any longer?
> Slapping myself. Another reason I need to stop bidding on auctions, at least til the last minute. lol


This happened to me years ago. I ended winning the auction too. I was so afraid that I was going to be kicked off ebay that I paid for both items.

Even worse, I was the winning bidder on an auction when someone listed a BO for the same item. I made an offer for the amount I was bid up to in the auction. My bid was rejected. I would have gladly paid the BIN price but I felt I couldn't because I was tied into the auction. Later I got outbid in the auction and the price bypassed the BIN item, at which point someone else snapped it up. I lost both. It took months for me to find another one.


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> This happened to me years ago. I ended winning the auction too. I was so afraid that I was going to be kicked off ebay that I paid for both items.
> 
> Even worse, I was the winning bidder on an auction when someone listed a BO for the same item. I made an offer for the amount I was bid up to in the auction. My bid was rejected. I would have gladly paid the BIN price but I felt I couldn't because I was tied into the auction. Later I got outbid in the auction and the price bypassed the BIN item, at which point someone else snapped it up. I lost both. It took months for me to find another one.



I did decide to retract but couldn't. I asked the seller and she could not figure it out. lol Really nice lady, though. As it happened, I did get outbid so someone else will enjoy it!!!


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> When buyers purchase your item and decided to cancel because they didn't do their homework. I just got my first cancellation on tradesy and I'm worried about my closet being suspended. So disappointed.


You don't have to agree to the cancellation. I had one on Tradesy a long time ago. The buyer kept bugging me to cancel. I know she bought my item just to push her over the coupon limit. I gave in then but I wouldn't do it now.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I ask the seller if the bag I'm interested in has a hang tag (couldn't tell in photos due to positioning) and whether the dust bag is included. She responds, "No and no." I thanked her, and decided to go ahead and bid anyway. I was blocked from bidding! This has never happened to me. I have 100% positive ratings as both a buyer and seller, and I ALWAYS pay immediately, so I don't understand why I couldn't bid.


----------



## aynrand

LolaCalifornia said:


> I ask the seller if the bag I'm interested in has a hang tag (couldn't tell in photos due to positioning) and whether the dust bag is included. She responds, "No and no." I thanked her, and decided to go ahead and bid anyway. I was blocked from bidding! This has never happened to me. I have 100% positive ratings as both a buyer and seller, and I ALWAYS pay immediately, so I don't understand why I couldn't bid.


Don't take it personally. If you read this thread, this is the new norm.  The seller has probably done you a favor.


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> I ask the seller if the bag I'm interested in has a hang tag (couldn't tell in photos due to positioning) and whether the dust bag is included. She responds, "No and no." I thanked her, and decided to go ahead and bid anyway. I was blocked from bidding! This has never happened to me. I have 100% positive ratings as both a buyer and seller, and I ALWAYS pay immediately, so I don't understand why I couldn't bid.


That's ridiculous.


----------



## Kidclarke

When a seller marks your item as "shipped" but does not actually ship it for a couple more days.


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> I ask the seller if the bag I'm interested in has a hang tag (couldn't tell in photos due to positioning) and whether the dust bag is included. She responds, "No and no." I thanked her, and decided to go ahead and bid anyway. I was blocked from bidding! This has never happened to me. I have 100% positive ratings as both a buyer and seller, and I ALWAYS pay immediately, so I don't understand why I couldn't bid.





aynrand said:


> Don't take it personally. If you read this thread, this is the new norm.  The seller has probably done you a favor.





whateve said:


> That's ridiculous.


Seriously! But yeah, count your blessings. Do you really want to do business with that kind of seller? There are too many other sellers than to patronize that one.


----------



## BarbaraKE

In all baroness, an item is often designated as 'shipped' when the shipping label is printed. That doesn't mean it's gotten to the post office yet.


----------



## holiday123

LolaCalifornia said:


> I ask the seller if the bag I'm interested in has a hang tag (couldn't tell in photos due to positioning) and whether the dust bag is included. She responds, "No and no." I thanked her, and decided to go ahead and bid anyway. I was blocked from bidding! This has never happened to me. I have 100% positive ratings as both a buyer and seller, and I ALWAYS pay immediately, so I don't understand why I couldn't bid.


I had a similar situation yesterday where I made an offer and then noticed I didn't see a hangtag in her photo, only in the stock photo she stole,  so I asked about the hangtag. Her reply was no.  Then she accepted someone else's offer so I don't know if she blocked me.  Geesh, glad I didn't win. She couldn't say anymore than no?!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

holiday123 said:


> I had a similar situation yesterday where I made an offer and then noticed I didn't see a hangtag in her photo, only in the stock photo she stole,  so I asked about the hangtag. Her reply was no.  Then she accepted someone else's offer so I don't know if she blocked me.  Geesh, glad I didn't win. She couldn't say anymore than no?!



Right?! Some of those sellers are rude. I think we both dodged a bullet.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm definitely peeved, I've been selling off many household items as we are downsizing our home. They are mostly small/cheap items but it all adds up, right?

I posted off an item which involved considerable packing, dishes each wrapped individually carefully and boxed. I asked a modest amount for packing, the actual cost charged by RM which meant I made a loss on postage as fess have to be paid on it, box, bubble etc. I find postage can kill sales of small items, they don't sell unless you charge basic cost for postage, buyers just won't pay it.

So a month later, I receive an email to say it hasn't arrived.  ........................Royal Mail had left them a card because the box couldn't be posted through the letter box and no one was in. They hold it for 18 days, buyer is annoyed because they went to collect after the 18 days was up, (for no good reason I might add) and has been informed the item has been returned to sender

So now they are expecting me to re-send at my expense, paying the postage once again (and leave a note to say leave outside the door if not at home) or refund in full. At anytime during the 18 days they could have phoned the PO and arranged for re-delivery on a date specified or delivered to their local PO or got of their a**e and go and collect it 

What would you do??? ..........I really don't see why I should re-send at my expense, neither do I feel obliged to refund the cost of goods and postage I've had to pay. Lol I could send again and the same thing could happen at this rate the postage costs will outweigh the amount I receive  

Everytime there's a problem of the buyers making Evilbay always side with the buyer and the seller is left out of pocket. It's about time they levelled the playing field.


----------



## Pessie

Exchanged several messages with a buyer, agreed a price and then she says she's having problems with the system.  When I look, she's been blocked from accepting my offer (the agreed price) because she has too many non-payment strikes.  I message her to let her know and offer to change the settings if she assures me she'll pay straight away.  And......yup, silence   Not even a sorry, changed my mind - makes me wonder how exactly how often she bids and doesn't pay 
I don't use eBay very often at all, and this bag seems doomed to attract horrible buyers for some reason.


----------



## Pessie

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm definitely peeved, I've been selling off many household items as we are downsizing our home. They are mostly small/cheap items but it all adds up, right?
> 
> I posted off an item which involved considerable packing, dishes each wrapped individually carefully and boxed. I asked a modest amount for packing, the actual cost charged by RM which meant I made a loss on postage as fess have to be paid on it, box, bubble etc. I find postage can kill sales of small items, they don't sell unless you charge basic cost for postage, buyers just won't pay it.
> 
> So a month later, I receive an email to say it hasn't arrived.  ........................Royal Mail had left them a card because the box couldn't be posted through the letter box and no one was in. They hold it for 18 days, buyer is annoyed because they went to collect after the 18 days was up, (for no good reason I might add) and has been informed the item has been returned to sender
> 
> So now they are expecting me to re-send at my expense, paying the postage once again (and leave a note to say leave outside the door if not at home) or refund in full. At anytime during the 18 days they could have phoned the PO and arranged for re-delivery on a date specified or delivered to their local PO or got of their a**e and go and collect it
> 
> What would you do??? ..........I really don't see why I should re-send at my expense, neither do I feel obliged to refund the cost of goods and postage I've had to pay. Lol I could send again and the same thing could happen at this rate the postage costs will outweigh the amount I receive
> 
> Everytime there's a problem of the buyers making Evilbay always side with the buyer and the seller is left out of pocket. It's about time they levelled the playing field.



I get your frustration, it's completely understandable, but I think I'd try again, especially if they could leave you negative feedback on the original transaction


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm definitely peeved, I've been selling off many household items as we are downsizing our home. They are mostly small/cheap items but it all adds up, right?
> 
> I posted off an item which involved considerable packing, dishes each wrapped individually carefully and boxed. I asked a modest amount for packing, the actual cost charged by RM which meant I made a loss on postage as fess have to be paid on it, box, bubble etc. I find postage can kill sales of small items, they don't sell unless you charge basic cost for postage, buyers just won't pay it.
> 
> So a month later, I receive an email to say it hasn't arrived.  ........................Royal Mail had left them a card because the box couldn't be posted through the letter box and no one was in. They hold it for 18 days, buyer is annoyed because they went to collect after the 18 days was up, (for no good reason I might add) and has been informed the item has been returned to sender
> 
> So now they are expecting me to re-send at my expense, paying the postage once again (and leave a note to say leave outside the door if not at home) or refund in full. At anytime during the 18 days they could have phoned the PO and arranged for re-delivery on a date specified or delivered to their local PO or got of their a**e and go and collect it
> 
> What would you do??? ..........I really don't see why I should re-send at my expense, neither do I feel obliged to refund the cost of goods and postage I've had to pay. Lol I could send again and the same thing could happen at this rate the postage costs will outweigh the amount I receive
> 
> Everytime there's a problem of the buyers making Evilbay always side with the buyer and the seller is left out of pocket. It's about time they levelled the playing field.





Pessie said:


> I get your frustration, it's completely understandable, but I think I'd try again, especially if they could leave you negative feedback on the original transaction


I totally DISAGREE with this!! (So what if the buyer negs a seller for the buyer's negligence. In fact, I think in this case, the seller would win INR because it's the buyer who didn't pick up the item. Any neg would be removed. But fear of a neg is NOT a reason to let a buyer take advantage.)

There's no reason why the seller should pay to reship when it was the buyer who didn't pick up the package. When shopping online, buyers have a responsibility to be able to get their items THEY'VE purchased!

@Mulberrygal, if the buyer files for non-receipt, respond (and call ebay) stating the timeline, notice of attempted delivery, notice stating deadline for picking up and any other pertinent details.

If the buyer wants a refund, she's entitled to the refund of the purchase price only ONCE YOU RECEIVE THE ITEM BACK. (If you paid more than the stated shipping price, unfortunately that's on you but you should deduct the amount you charged for shipping from the refund.)

And if the buyer wants it reshipped, she needs to pay shipping again. This time, you should NOT subsidize the shipping cost. Charge the full amount.


----------



## cadillacclaire

I had the weirdest experience recently... I sold a set of makeup brushes, and the buyer didn't pay despite numerous reminders. I decided I didn't want to wait and launch a NPB case as I wanted to relist it quickly, so I just cancelled the sale after four days of waiting. Wouldn't you know it, the buyer immediately comes back frantic saying please please don't cancel, "Paypal is processing, I paid last night, I'm contacting eBay, etc, etc" and my favorite "my house burned down and I need these to replace". Sure. Because when my house burns down the first thing I'm going to look for is replacement makeup brushes. Oddly, they have nothing but good feedback...


----------



## BeenBurned

cadillacclaire said:


> I had the weirdest experience recently... I sold a set of makeup brushes, and the buyer didn't pay despite numerous reminders. I decided I didn't want to wait and launch a NPB case as I wanted to relist it quickly, so I just cancelled the sale after four days of waiting.


You can relist without filing for non-payment or cancelling. Nothing stops relisting and if the buyer pays, you just end the new listing early. The chances of the relisted item selling to a new buyer and the original buyer paying is remote.


cadillacclaire said:


> Oddly, they have nothing but good feedback...


Since 2008, ALL buyers have good feedback because that's all sellers can leave!


----------



## cadillacclaire

BeenBurned said:


> You can relist without filing for non-payment or cancelling. Nothing stops relisting and if the buyer pays, you just end the new listing early. The chances of the relisted item selling to a new buyer and the original buyer paying is remote.
> 
> Since 2008, ALL buyers have good feedback because that's all sellers can leave!


OMG I totally forgot about that! 
Well,  forgetting about that goes to show that with the dozens of sales I've made (not a huge seller, obviously) there are more good eggs out there than bad


----------



## Catbird9

cadillacclaire said:


> I had the weirdest experience recently... I sold a set of makeup brushes, and the buyer didn't pay despite numerous reminders. I decided I didn't want to wait and launch a NPB case as I wanted to relist it quickly, so I just cancelled the sale after four days of waiting. Wouldn't you know it, the buyer immediately comes back frantic saying please please don't cancel, "Paypal is processing, I paid last night, I'm contacting eBay, etc, etc" and my favorite "my house burned down and I need these to replace". Sure. Because when my house burns down the first thing I'm going to look for is replacement makeup brushes. Oddly, they have nothing but good feedback...


----------



## Mulberrygal

Pessie said:


> I get your frustration, it's completely understandable, but I think I'd try again, especially if they could leave you negative feedback on the original transaction





BeenBurned said:


> I totally DISAGREE with this!! (So what if the buyer negs a seller for the buyer's negligence. In fact, I think in this case, the seller would win INR because it's the buyer who didn't pick up the item. Any neg would be removed. But fear of a neg is NOT a reason to let a buyer take advantage.)
> 
> There's no reason why the seller should pay to reship when it was the buyer who didn't pick up the package. When shopping online, buyers have a responsibility to be able to get their items THEY'VE purchased!
> 
> @Mulberrygal, if the buyer files for non-receipt, respond (and call ebay) stating the timeline, notice of attempted delivery, notice stating deadline for picking up and any other pertinent details.
> 
> If the buyer wants a refund, she's entitled to the refund of the purchase price only ONCE YOU RECEIVE THE ITEM BACK. (If you paid more than the stated shipping price, unfortunately that's on you but you should deduct the amount you charged for shipping from the refund.)
> 
> And if the buyer wants it reshipped, she needs to pay shipping again. This time, you should NOT subsidize the shipping cost. Charge the full amount.



Thank you so much Been Burned, this gives me hope! 
The parcel hasn't arrived back yet, I've told the buyer I'll be in touch when I have received it. As yet she hasn't filed a non receipt just messaged me. I've given it some thought and decided when/if it arrives back I'll give her the option to either have a refund or I can re-send the package. I don't consider it's down to me either to instruct Royal Mail to leave it on her doorstep if she's not in! I'm going to politely point out that she will need to pay the postage again or have a refund with the cost of the original postage deducted.  
I totally agree that she is at fault here if delivery was attempted and she hasn't bothered to collect in 18 days. 
I've never had this situation before and find it crazy that someone would order something and not know or read the timescale for collecting the parcel. It's not like they don't give you enough time and options with re- delivery. 

Thanks for your advise, I'll update when the s**t hits the fan


----------



## Lubina

When sellers are too lazy to or flat out refuse to take measurements for clothing, especially when they are selling non-US brands, even after you very politely with a please and a ask for them. A 42 in Italy, France and Germany are 3 different sizes. Same with shoes. A 39.5 does not automatically translate to a US 9.5 nor does it mean the shoe is 9.5 inches long.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Lubina said:


> When sellers are too lazy to or flat out refuse to take measurements for clothing, especially when they are selling non-US brands, even after you very politely with a please and a ask for them. A 42 in Italy, France and Germany are 3 different sizes. Same with shoes. A 39.5 does not automatically translate to a US 9.5 nor does it mean the shoe is 9.5 inches long.



They drive me nuts too, I can't believe the amount of times I've been told the seller doesn't have a tape or even a "measuring instrument"   Sizes can vary enormously even with the same brand. I've often found when they are "store returns" with labels cut out they've been returned for just that reason and they don't fit. 

I  just don't bother with anything where the seller doesn't give basic measurements anymore.


----------



## Pessie

^ This!! Many, months ago I asked for a photo of the back of a bag (not shown), the seller they'd try  to find time to do it....they didn't, and it's still for sale.  I'm wondering if they're trying for a world record or something


----------



## Mulberrygal

Pessie said:


> ^ This!! Many, months ago I asked for a photo of the back of a bag (not shown), the seller they'd try  to find time to do it....they didn't, and it's still for sale.  I'm wondering if they're trying for a world record or something



No idea why some people "try" and sell in the first place!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm definitely peeved, I've been selling off many household items as we are downsizing our home. They are mostly small/cheap items but it all adds up, right?
> 
> I posted off an item which involved considerable packing, dishes each wrapped individually carefully and boxed. I asked a modest amount for packing, the actual cost charged by RM which meant I made a loss on postage as fess have to be paid on it, box, bubble etc. I find postage can kill sales of small items, they don't sell unless you charge basic cost for postage, buyers just won't pay it.
> 
> So a month later, I receive an email to say it hasn't arrived.  ........................Royal Mail had left them a card because the box couldn't be posted through the letter box and no one was in. They hold it for 18 days, buyer is annoyed because they went to collect after the 18 days was up, (for no good reason I might add) and has been informed the item has been returned to sender
> 
> So now they are expecting me to re-send at my expense, paying the postage once again (and leave a note to say leave outside the door if not at home) or refund in full. At anytime during the 18 days they could have phoned the PO and arranged for re-delivery on a date specified or delivered to their local PO or got of their a**e and go and collect it
> 
> What would you do??? ..........I really don't see why I should re-send at my expense, neither do I feel obliged to refund the cost of goods and postage I've had to pay. Lol I could send again and the same thing could happen at this rate the postage costs will outweigh the amount I receive
> 
> Everytime there's a problem of the buyers making Evilbay always side with the buyer and the seller is left out of pocket. It's about time they levelled the playing field.





BeenBurned said:


> I totally DISAGREE with this!! (So what if the buyer negs a seller for the buyer's negligence. In fact, I think in this case, the seller would win INR because it's the buyer who didn't pick up the item. Any neg would be removed. But fear of a neg is NOT a reason to let a buyer take advantage.)
> 
> There's no reason why the seller should pay to reship when it was the buyer who didn't pick up the package. When shopping online, buyers have a responsibility to be able to get their items THEY'VE purchased!
> 
> @Mulberrygal, if the buyer files for non-receipt, respond (and call ebay) stating the timeline, notice of attempted delivery, notice stating deadline for picking up and any other pertinent details.
> 
> If the buyer wants a refund, she's entitled to the refund of the purchase price only ONCE YOU RECEIVE THE ITEM BACK. (If you paid more than the stated shipping price, unfortunately that's on you but you should deduct the amount you charged for shipping from the refund.)
> 
> And if the buyer wants it reshipped, she needs to pay shipping again. This time, you should NOT subsidize the shipping cost. Charge the full amount.


I agree with BB completely! You did nothing wrong and I agree that if any neg feedback was to be posted, I would fight this by contacting eBay. Go to the Royal Mail website and enter your tracking number, get the full tracking details of the package and take a screenshot of that as evidence.


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> I totally DISAGREE with this!! (So what if the buyer negs a seller for the buyer's negligence. In fact, I think in this case, the seller would win INR because it's the buyer who didn't pick up the item. Any neg would be removed. But fear of a neg is NOT a reason to let a buyer take advantage.)
> 
> There's no reason why the seller should pay to reship when it was the buyer who didn't pick up the package. When shopping online, buyers have a responsibility to be able to get their items THEY'VE purchased!
> 
> @Mulberrygal, if the buyer files for non-receipt, respond (and call ebay) stating the timeline, notice of attempted delivery, notice stating deadline for picking up and any other pertinent details.
> 
> If the buyer wants a refund, she's entitled to the refund of the purchase price only ONCE YOU RECEIVE THE ITEM BACK. (If you paid more than the stated shipping price, unfortunately that's on you but you should deduct the amount you charged for shipping from the refund.)
> 
> And if the buyer wants it reshipped, she needs to pay shipping again. This time, you should NOT subsidize the shipping cost. Charge the full amount.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree with BB completely! You did nothing wrong and I agree that if any neg feedback was to be posted, I would fight this by contacting eBay. Go to the Royal Mail website and enter your tracking number, get the full tracking details of the package and take a screenshot of that as evidence.


Thank you Ladies for your sound advice. I returned from holiday to find the parcel had indeed been returned. Good to know the RM system works when you put a senders address on it  The box is clearly marked they attempted delivery on 20th April and was then "returned to sender as un-claimed" on 9th May. The buyer contacted me on 18th May to say it hadn't been delivered, Lol a month after they had left her a card with instructions! It's not like they don't give plenty of options either, 
1/ arrange re-delivery for specific date
2/ collect item
3/ have it delivered to your local sub Post Office for small fee

So I decided I'd go with your advice as I definitely felt I wasn't at fault and she might not collect the next time around either! I offered to: send again if she was willing to pay the postage cost or refund less the amount the postage cost cost me. She choose the refund which I did immediately and have re listed the goods............so far so good, no bad feedback left but it's early days. If she does I will definitely fight it as I have all the evidence documented. 

How frustrating these buyers can be  what an absolute waste of time. They don't consider the time spent getting to the post office & queuing, then all the hassle it's caused processing through EBay. If your selling something of course it's the price we pay but you don't expect your efforts to be for nothing and it turn up on your doorstep a month later. I have to admit this is a first though but I've got plenty other stories of woe as buyer and seller. Hopefully it will re-sell soon as it's well boxed up & ready to go!

Who would order something and not bother to collect in a month........crazy


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Ladies for your sound advice. I returned from holiday to find the parcel had indeed been returned. Good to know the RM system works when you put a senders address on it  The box is clearly marked they attempted delivery on 20th April and was then "returned to sender as un-claimed" on 9th May. The buyer contacted me on 18th May to say it hadn't been delivered, Lol a month after they had left her a card with instructions! It's not like they don't give plenty of options either,
> 1/ arrange re-delivery for specific date
> 2/ collect item
> 3/ have it delivered to your local sub Post Office for small fee
> 
> So I decided I'd go with your advice as I definitely felt I wasn't at fault and she might not collect the next time around either! I offered to: send again if she was willing to pay the postage cost or refund less the amount the postage cost cost me. She choose the refund which I did immediately and have re listed the goods............so far so good, no bad feedback left but it's early days. If she does I will definitely fight it as I have all the evidence documented.
> 
> How frustrating these buyers can be  what an absolute waste of time. They don't consider the time spent getting to the post office & queuing, then all the hassle it's caused processing through EBay. If your selling something of course it's the price we pay but you don't expect your efforts to be for nothing and it turn up on your doorstep a month later. I have to admit this is a first though but I've got plenty other stories of woe as buyer and seller. Hopefully it will re-sell soon as it's well boxed up & ready to go!
> 
> Who would order something and not bother to collect in a month........crazy


Good thing is you got it back without any damage. Yes buyers like this are very frustrating. But majority of buyers I have dealt with were good. So don't get discouraged. The right buyer will come long!


----------



## CartierLVer

Hello TPF members,
I have been trying to sell my authentic Cartier item and posted good pics with authentic receipt. I am asking for a good price, but always get told by potential buyers, "ooh, it's scratched" or "I can get a new one for half of what you are selling it for"! For one, the product I am selling is USED so there is wear and tear, which I have stated in the description section and two, if you can purchase it for a much cheaper price, I for one don't want to hear that $..T! Go buy it from the other person, I am TOTALLY NOT in a hurry to sell my stuff for cheap, when I paid the actual retail price with my hard earned money! 
I can't tell you how stupid and ignorant some of these buyers! 
Thanks for letting me rant


----------



## Nikki_

Sellers who are too lazy to put measurements of their clothing items within their listings.

I can't tell you how many times I've messaged a seller politely asking for measurements, only to be ignored.


----------



## BadWolf10

So glad to see this thread!! Two items on eBay this week..... both actually not as described. Both were handbags. One was listed as NWT,  but when it arrived no tag, clearly worn and dirty inside. And the seller had 100% positive rating with over 900 ratings, what?!?.  I am still waiting for the return to be authorized. 

The second was a used bag, but description said Like New, barely used no wear. When it arrived, the inside edges were dirty, and the outside corners were worn. Seller didn't want to return so I had to open a case. 

I am so done with ebay. These 2 are the last of a few really bad experiences lately. I have sold on eBay as well, but buyers offer ridiculously low offers, even when I don't have an OBO listed.


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> So glad to see this thread!! Two items on eBay this week..... both actually not as described. Both were handbags. One was listed as NWT,  but when it arrived no tag, clearly worn and dirty inside. And the seller had 100% positive rating with over 900 ratings, what?!?.  I am still waiting for the return to be authorized.
> 
> The second was a used bag, but description said Like New, barely used no wear. When it arrived, the inside edges were dirty, and the outside corners were worn. Seller didn't want to return so I had to open a case.
> 
> I am so done with ebay. These 2 are the last of a few really bad experiences lately. I have sold on eBay as well, but buyers offer ridiculously low offers, even when I don't have an OBO listed.


You can't blame all of ebay for bad sellers. There are good sellers too. I've had at least 20 great experiences for every not so great one. In most cases, I get my money back on the bad ones so it is just an inconvenience. One seller refunded me, told me to keep the bag, and sent me another bag for free.


----------



## BadWolf10

whateve said:


> You can't blame all of ebay for bad sellers. There are good sellers too. I've had at least 20 great experiences for every not so great one. In most cases, I get my money back on the bad ones so it is just an inconvenience. One seller refunded me, told me to keep the bag, and sent me another bag for free.


I know.... that is true.... I have had some good experiences too. I just feel like it's getting so saturated that it's getting a bit more difficult to be sure your seller is good.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sellers who list items with BO - BUT counteroffer you at $1.00??? Yes One Dollar below the BIN price? ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why even bother in the first place!


----------



## BadWolf10

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sellers who list items with BO - BUT counteroffer you at $1.00??? Yes One Dollar below the BIN price? ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why even bother in the first place!


Oh that one bugs me too!!!!! And reserve prices. I get that a seller needs a certain price,  but then list it BIN at that price!


----------



## Catbird9

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh that one bugs me too!!!!! And reserve prices. I get that a seller needs a certain price,  but then list it BIN at that price!


I think they're using the auction format to see if they can get more. That's why they don't do BIN. 

I don't like reserve auctions either and won't bid on them.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> You can't blame all of ebay for bad sellers. There are good sellers too. I've had at least 20 great experiences for every not so great one. In most cases, I get my money back on the bad ones so it is just an inconvenience. One seller refunded me, told me to keep the bag, and sent me another bag for free.


 Ebay is still one of my favorite places to shop, especially for those rare and hard-to-find goodies.
Ebay is an awesome market place for buyers. For sellers............could be good if you have iron nerves .


----------



## Mulberrygal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good thing is you got it back without any damage. Yes buyers like this are very frustrating. But majority of buyers I have dealt with were good. So don't get discouraged. The right buyer will come long!



Lol, I don't  think It would have been so bad if it hadn't found it's way back to me, I'd just have put a claim in and avoided all the hassle with the seller 

I sell a lot on EBay as we are downsizing and de cluttering ready to move to a smaller property.........it's ongoing, been at it over a year and probably will be another year before we sell. I have to say the majority of buyers are okay but I'd say every couple of weeks i seem to find another pain in the **** 

This holiday weekend a buyer purchased one of my BIN listed items on Saturday. I emailed him to say many thanks for his payment and I'd post on Tuesday because of the holiday weekend. On Monday he sent an email demanding his money back, said it was a mistake, he didn't want it and he'd leave me bad feedback if I didn't return his money straight away, very stroppy and aggressive!!
I'm not a business seller, it's only home items I'm selling and I felt really annoyed to be messed about. I sent him an email telling him a thing or two, very politely I'd like to say. I reported him but decided to refund though, it just wasn't worth the hassle.  I knew if I did send the item there would be problems, he'd find a way out and I'd end up paying the postage there and back..........why doesn't EBay ever favour the seller??? 

I read up on quite a few situations where sellers have had enough and took non paying winners of auctions to court and won. Very interesting, I couldn't be bothered with the hassle and stress but it's the right thing to do, their winning bid is legally binding and EBay should do more to enforce it. ONE unpaid item strike and you should be suspended but of course that doesn't put money in Ebays pocket.


----------



## Kidclarke

I put measurements of an item I was selling along with photos of the item next to measuring tape and I still get asked if their phone can fit in there. I do not have the same phone they have so I'd have to estimate with the measurements like they would..? I never get that. I guess they just want someone to blame if they estimate it wrong. I'm always happy to show comparisons but it's like I cannot go out and get the same phone you have just to show you how it fits.

It was funny, yesterday I had someone ask me about the condition of my item and pulled the "well since it's in that condition I can offer you $30 below what you're asking for" even though it's buy it now, not best offer. While they were mailing me someone else bought the item at my buy it now price and they got mad at me.  Snooze ya lose!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kidclarke said:


> I put measurements of an item I was selling along with photos of the item next to measuring tape and I still get asked if their phone can fit in there. I do not have the same phone they have so I'd have to estimate with the measurements like they would..? I never get that. I guess they just want someone to blame if they estimate it wrong.



If they ask question like that I would not give an definitive answer. I would politely tell them that I don't have what they have and cannot possible answer and leave it like that.


----------



## katieny

The other day I was browsing eBay and a Black Multicolor Speedy popped up for sale. It was $199.00 at Buy It Now. It seemed too good to be true. There were about 9 pictures and from those photos it looked authentic. I decided to get it. If it wasn't authentic, the seller had a return policy. 
I got an email saying that the item had shipped. 
A few hours later, I got an eBay message from the seller saying that the item was a returned auction item that was mistakenly re-listed as "Best Offer" and that it wasn't supposed to be re-listed. 
I then got an message from eBay saying that the money had been refunded to me because the seller cancelled the sale at MY request. 
I can't leave feedback because the sale has been pulled. Part of me is relieved that something was terribly wrong with the bag (it had already been returned by someone else) but part of me is annoyed because she didn't honor the sale. She made the mistake of re-listing the item. Too bad, so sad - honor the sale. 
Would you contact eBay and report this? 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## BeenBurned

katieny said:


> The other day I was browsing eBay and a Black Multicolor Speedy popped up for sale. It was $199.00 at Buy It Now. It seemed too good to be true. There were about 9 pictures and from those photos it looked authentic. I decided to get it. If it wasn't authentic, the seller had a return policy.
> I got an email saying that the item had shipped.
> A few hours later, I got an eBay message from the seller saying that the item was a returned auction item that was mistakenly re-listed as "Best Offer" and that it wasn't supposed to be re-listed.
> I then got an message from eBay saying that the money had been refunded to me because the seller cancelled the sale at MY request.
> I can't leave feedback because the sale has been pulled. Part of me is relieved that something was terribly wrong with the bag (it had already been returned by someone else) but part of me is annoyed because she didn't honor the sale. She made the mistake of re-listing the item. Too bad, so sad - honor the sale.
> Would you contact eBay and report this?
> Thanks for any input.


Without seeing the listing, my guess is that it was returned because it was fake. Otherwise, why would someone return an authentic bag that was such a steal? 

I think you dodged a bullet.


----------



## whateve

Buyers who add a note telling you to ship ASAP. I'll do that anyway, you can see when I'll ship by looking at my handling time. It's been said before; if you need something by a certain date, you should ask before you buy. Anyway, the item was delivered less than 36 hours after purchase. Can't beat that! This was USPS first class package service too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

When a seller doesn't mention the filthy lining and  smoke odour!!!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

whateve said:


> Buyers who add a note telling you to ship ASAP. I'll do that anyway, you can see when I'll ship by looking at my handling time. It's been said before; if you need something by a certain date, you should ask before you buy. Anyway, the item was delivered less than 36 hours after purchase. Can't beat that! This was USPS first class package service too.


Ebay has taken to putting notes like "ship by ..." in the spot where notes from buyers go. It looks rude especially when the item sold on a best offer and at first glance looks like the buyer left the note.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Ebay has taken to putting notes like "ship by ..." in the spot where notes from buyers go. It looks rude especially when the item sold on a best offer and at first glance looks like the buyer left the note.


I've noticed that. This was a note in Paypal. By the way, I didn't get any feedback after it was shipped at lightning speed.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I've noticed that. This was a note in Paypal. By the way, I didn't get any feedback after it was shipped at lightning speed.


I've noticed I do not get any feedback either despite fast shipping (I usually ship same day or next day at noon, depending what time they pay). It's very annoying.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I've noticed I do not get any feedback either despite fast shipping (I usually ship same day or next day at noon, depending what time they pay). It's very annoying.


I do, but it's almost never from the people who ask for special favors. A lot of my feedback mentions my fast shipping.


----------



## restricter

I had an item that must have been re-listed about 5 times.  I decided to put it up on Tradesy too and it sold within 3 days.  Minutes after I killed the eBay listing, here came somebody who wanted to buy the item.  Ugh!


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I had an item that must have been re-listed about 5 times.  I decided to put it up on Tradesy too and it sold within 3 days.  Minutes after I killed the eBay listing, here came somebody who wanted to buy the item.  Ugh!


That never happens to me! I've only had one thing sell quickly on Tradesy. Usually I'll have things on Tradesy for months and when I finally decide to put them on ebay, they sell right away. However, Tradesy buyers don't seem to be as big of bargain hunters as ebay so I think it depends on the item. Some people refuse to shop on ebay so wouldn't see your listing there, and others prefer Tradesy for the returns.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> That never happens to me! I've only had one thing sell quickly on Tradesy. Usually I'll have things on Tradesy for months and when I finally decide to put them on ebay, they sell right away. However, Tradesy buyers don't seem to be as big of bargain hunters as ebay so I think it depends on the item. Some people refuse to shop on ebay so wouldn't see your listing there, and others prefer Tradesy for the returns.



It was a first for me too.   I'm not questioning fate.


----------



## Nikki_

When a potential buyer messages you with the "how low will you go" mantra along with "I really, really want your item but can't afford it."

You then take a look at what they're selling and they have a plethora of items for sale that are far costlier then yours.


----------



## sb2

Nikki_ said:


> When a potential buyer messages you with the "how low will you go" mantra along with "I really, really want your item but can't afford it."
> 
> You then take a look at what they're selling and they have a plethora of items for sale that are far costlier then yours.



Or when they ask that or give a lowball offer and you look at their items they are selling and it is the same brand of things. I had one of those today. Like yes I'll take your lowball offer just to watch you sell it again when you get it. No thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> When a potential buyer messages you with the "how low will you go" mantra along with "I really, really want your item but can't afford it."
> 
> You then take a look at what they're selling and they have a plethora of items for sale that are far costlier then yours.


Just had one like this. It's actually from someone who bought from me before. The listing is BIN only and the message says "what is your last price?". I replied "last price is the listing price."


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a listing for a rather large item for local pick up only. One member contacted me 2 weeks ago, 1 week ago and over the last weekend, trying to arrange pick up for yesterday. Yesterday came and went, no contact whatsoever. I sent a few chasers as I have another buyer interested, no reply. Then a member from abroad contacted me asking me for a quote to post it to their country, which I really don't want to do and I stated so in the listing. I told them I already have a local buyer and we were arranging delivery as we speak. They then replied saying that they really really wanted the item. I replied back saying I want to sell it locally so I will go with my local buyer. They then sent me message again saying they "really want it! Is this for xxx??" To which the answer is stated in the listing title and description!


----------



## cadillacclaire

A few years ago was trying to sell a moped. I'm in Houston, and I indicated local pickup only, of course. Yeah, the winning bidder was in Singapore, second chance bidder was in Las Vegas. Fail.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cadillacclaire said:


> A few years ago was trying to sell a moped. I'm in Houston, and I indicated local pickup only, of course. Yeah, the winning bidder was in Singapore, second chance bidder was in Las Vegas. Fail.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cadillacclaire said:


> A few years ago was trying to sell a moped. I'm in Houston, and I indicated local pickup only, of course. Yeah, the winning bidder was in Singapore, second chance bidder was in Las Vegas. Fail.


the Las Vegas buyer was possible I guess ...


----------



## Catbird9

cadillacclaire said:


> A few years ago was trying to sell a moped. I'm in Houston, and I indicated local pickup only, of course. Yeah, the winning bidder was in Singapore, second chance bidder was in Las Vegas. Fail.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> the Las Vegas buyer was possible I guess ...



A bit of a gamble though...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

When a bidder wins your auction and lives in a country you don't ship to even though you have restrictions on.


----------



## BeenBurned

I ordered 24 bottles of saline solution. bought on Monday, delivered Thursday. Great speedy shipping, rright? But it. was shipped in a large FRB for which the seller paid SFRB pricing. This package weighed almost 9 lbs. 

No wonder usps has to raise prices.


----------



## ToriChan

One recent buyer encounter is one who insisted a bag I was selling is a fake Coach bag after I accepted her offer via eBay, per the expertise of a friend "who works at a REAL Coach store.. not a fake one!"  After she refused to pay, and I referred her to tPF and other Coach authentication guides, it was clear she would not be following up with the transaction I relisted and let the UPI Assistant do its work. 2 days later, I get an email from her saying I need to "get over myself selling a fake bag" for the price I'm asking. 

It makes you wonder, if some buyers think real bags are fake, and seem unwilling to do research themselves but go off the opinions of "friends" how many fake bags they might actually end up buying.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> One recent buyer encounter is one who insisted a bag I was selling is a fake Coach bag after I accepted her offer via eBay, per the expertise of a friend "who works at a REAL Coach store.. not a fake one!"  After she refused to pay, and I referred her to tPF and other Coach authentication guides, it was clear she would not be following up with the transaction I relisted and let the UPI Assistant do its work. 2 days later, I get an email from her saying I need to "get over myself selling a fake bag" for the price I'm asking.
> 
> It makes you wonder, if some buyers think real bags are fake, and seem unwilling to do research themselves but go off the opinions of "friends" how many fake bags they might actually end up buying.


It sounds like she thinks it is okay to sell a fake bag, as long as you don't ask too much for it! If she continues to bother you, you can report her for harassment.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I ordered 24 bottles of saline solution. bought on Monday, delivered Thursday. Great speedy shipping, rright? But it. was shipped in a large FRB for which the seller paid SFRB pricing. This package weighed almost 9 lbs.
> 
> No wonder usps has to raise prices.


I've had many sellers get away with it! Blatantly too, paying for 1 pound for a 4 pound package. I weigh every package and usually add an ounce or two to make sure I'm accurate, yet twice my buyers had to pay extra at the post office for an extra ounce on a first class package.


----------



## NouveauRicheOblige

Buyers asking where something was purchased. None of your business, that's where. I had a buyer ask me a few days ago where I bought something I had listed. Lady, they're Game of Thrones DVDs for the princely sum of $10. If you find out I'm really a black market film dealer out of Hong Kong and not the Louisiana housewife I apparently am from my profile, you can file a claim with eBay and PayPal.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I am absolutely fed up with non paying buyers,! Are there really SO many people out there without scruples   I also think it's Ebays fault for making it so easy for them not to pay. ONE unpaid item strike and they should be banned for a week. Of course EBay won't do that or there would constantly be a large percentage of bidders unable to bid. 

I'm reading more and more about sellers that have started taking buyers to court for not paying but they shouldn't have to. EBay needs to sort this out. 

I'm just a private selling, downsizing our house contents for rock bottom prices...............last week I sold 17 items - TWO didn't pay.........this week 15 items - ONE hasn't paid. It wouldn't be so bad if they actually had the decency to let you know, then at least you could re-list immediately and not loose a week. Quite often they are also on special promotions, like sell for £1 and of course you loose that.

I sell items on BIN and auction and as most of you know most things go Sunday evening, so Monday is usually about starting packing items up. I NEVER get anything packed until it's paid for. I prefer to have as few trips as possible to the PO, I'm beginning to see it's a necessity to add post days to your listings  

This week I posted off 5 items on Monday and checked the listings to see if anyone else had paid before I left for the PO at 16:30 . When I got back and starting filling in despatch details I noticed there was another payment with a note " PLEASE POST AS SOON AS POSSIBLE"   ..... ........  drrrrrr why can't buyers just pay as soon as possible, then we could POST AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. 

I'd be interested to hear of others peoples experiences and how long they wait before opening and unpaid item case.


----------



## xincinsin

Had a strange experience with a seller who opened an INR case against me. Item was relatively low value, so she indicated that the item had shipped but did not update a tracking number. After waiting past the estimated delivery date, I politely asked if she had a tracking number so I could check on progress. I presume she thought I was a scammer and immediately opened a case against me and gave eBay a tracking number which proved delivery. I checked and found that the item had been delivered to another state. Reached out to her again, and she curtly sent another tracking number - fortunately the correct one this time. The item reached me a couple of days later and I closed the case in the eBay resolution centre. Not one word of apology from the seller.


----------



## poopsie

xincinsin said:


> Had a strange experience with a seller who opened an INR case against me. Item was relatively low value, so she indicated that the item had shipped but did not update a tracking number. After waiting past the estimated delivery date, I politely asked if she had a tracking number so I could check on progress. I presume she thought I was a scammer and immediately opened a case against me and gave eBay a tracking number which proved delivery. I checked and found that the item had been delivered to another state. Reached out to her again, and she curtly sent another tracking number - fortunately the correct one this time. The item reached me a couple of days later and I closed the case in the eBay resolution centre. Not one word of apology from the seller.


A seller can open an INR against a _buyer_ ??????


----------



## BeenBurned

xincinsin said:


> Had a strange experience with a seller who opened an INR case against me. Item was relatively low value, so she indicated that the item had shipped but did not update a tracking number. After waiting past the estimated delivery date, I politely asked if she had a tracking number so I could check on progress. I presume she thought I was a scammer and immediately opened a case against me and gave eBay a tracking number which proved delivery. I checked and found that the item had been delivered to another state. Reached out to her again, and she curtly sent another tracking number - fortunately the correct one this time. The item reached me a couple of days later and I closed the case in the eBay resolution centre. Not one word of apology from the seller.





poopsie said:


> A seller can open an INR against a _buyer_ ??????


I was wondering the same thing. *scratch head*


----------



## xincinsin

BeenBurned said:


> I was wondering the same thing. *scratch head*


I can only think that she wanted to prove it was delivered before I could prove that it was not. And also, she opened the case against me so that I couldn't open the case against her ... I know, it's so convoluted that my mind "broke".


----------



## BeenBurned

xincinsin said:


> I can only think that she wanted to prove it was delivered before I could prove that it was not. And also, she opened the case against me so that I couldn't open the case against her ... I know, it's so convoluted that my mind "broke".


How does a seller "open a case" when the buyer paid? AFAIK, the seller can only open an UID (unpaid item dispute) but it can't be opened if the item was paid for. 

What does the "case" say?


----------



## xincinsin

BeenBurned said:


> How does a seller "open a case" when the buyer paid? AFAIK, the seller can only open an UID (unpaid item dispute) but it can't be opened if the item was paid for.
> 
> What does the "case" say?


I sent message to the seller, informing her that I didn't receive the item. I asked for a tracking number. The seller updated a tracking number the same day and replied curtly with shipping date, expected delivery date and the tracking number info. I immediately checked and replied that the delivery was to another state. I asked her to re-confirm the tracking number. She did not reply, but the tracking number associated with the purchase changed. I checked again and this time, delivery was to the correct address.

At this time, I was having mail delivered to a holding facility because I was stationed overseas (still am, most of the time). There was probably some error or missing info in the address on the parcel, because it had arrived, but the holding facility could not match it to me. Once I gave them the tracking info, they found the parcel. I replied via ebay to inform the seller that the item had been located.

4 days later, eBay informs me that the seller has opened a case against me, and that because she provided tracking info proving delivery, they have closed the case and decided refund will not be issued. It was weird because I had never requested a refund or even mentioned it in my correspondence. All I ever wanted was a tracking number.


----------



## Mulberrygal

As a seller how often do you find buyers are leaving you feedback?

It seems more and more buyers aren't bothering or don't want to commit. I don't think it's because I've done anything disappointing  I pack things really well, despatch quickly and try to describe in detail.

It's on small items that it really bugs me, anything under £20 I post with proof of posting only. Buyers just don't want to pay the high cost of signed for but I've no way of knowing if/when it's arrived other than by feedback


----------



## Catbird9

Mulberrygal said:


> As a seller how often do you find buyers are leaving you feedback?
> 
> It seems more and more buyers aren't bothering or don't want to commit. I don't think it's because I've done anything disappointing  I pack things really well, despatch quickly and try to describe in detail.
> 
> It's on small items that it really bugs me, anything under £20 I post with proof of posting only. Buyers just don't want to pay the high cost of signed for but I've no way of knowing if/when it's arrived other than by feedback


I've noticed a definite drop in feedback from buyers. My last 5 sales have received no feedback after several weeks. My level of service and quality of items is the same, so this is strange.


----------



## Kidclarke

When your package is shipped in the same county, but then it's sent to another state.
It just seems to be moving further away from me.


----------



## Catbird9

Kidclarke said:


> When your package is shipped in the same county, but then it's sent to another state.
> It just seems to be moving further away from me.
> View attachment 3737443



Hopefully, it got out of Phoenix. Apparently it's so hot there that planes can't take off.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...o-hot-phoenix-they-cant-fly-planes/410766001/

I have been waiting for a FedEx package that has been in Southern California for 5 days. I live about 3.5 hrs from where the package is. It is due to arrive in 2 more days.  Maybe a land turtle is being used to transport it. 
Latest update:


----------



## Kidclarke

Catbird9 said:


> Hopefully, it got out of Phoenix. Apparently it's so hot there that planes can't take off.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...o-hot-phoenix-they-cant-fly-planes/410766001/
> 
> I have been waiting for a FedEx package that has been in Southern California for 5 days. I live about 3.5 hrs from where the package is. It is due to arrive in 2 more days.  Maybe a land turtle is being used to transport it.
> Latest update:
> 
> View attachment 3737574


That's odd! Must be a bad mail day mix up. 
My roommate was telling me about that, hopefully my package doesn't melt out there.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Quite often find I get loads of watchers and item doesn't sell, this can go on go on for weeks. They are obviously hoping I'll drop my price, or have one themselves to sell,...........can anyone think of any other reasons?.


----------



## chowlover2

Catbird9 said:


> Hopefully, it got out of Phoenix. Apparently it's so hot there that planes can't take off.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...o-hot-phoenix-they-cant-fly-planes/410766001/
> 
> I have been waiting for a FedEx package that has been in Southern California for 5 days. I live about 3.5 hrs from where the package is. It is due to arrive in 2 more days.  Maybe a land turtle is being used to transport it.
> Latest update:
> 
> View attachment 3737574


I worked for Fedex 25 yrs, the problem is in the atmosphere, the planes can't get lift to take off. It's rare, but it happens. More in the Northeast than in CA where humidity is so low.


----------



## Catbird9

Mulberrygal said:


> Quite often find I get loads of watchers and item doesn't sell, this can go on go on for weeks. They are obviously hoping I'll drop my price, or have one themselves to sell,...........can anyone think of any other reasons?.



I will often put an item on my watch list just out of curiosity to see how much it sells for, or if the asking price seems too high and I want to see if it actually sells at that price. Sometimes I'm surprised!

I had an item on BIN that sat for weeks with many watchers but no buyers. I listed it as an auction and it got a bid immediately. Auctions are more risky because of non-paying bidders, but sometimes I think it helps to change an approach that's not working.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Looks like yet another Non Paying Buyer, it's getting ridiculous, seems to be every week now. Maybe they'll still pay but 3 days and not a word doesn't sound hopeful 

How long so most of you leave it before you pay?

And how long do sellers consider reasonable before you open an unpaid item case?


----------



## Mulberrygal

sanatra said:


> Bait and switch buyers. I don't know if I attract them or what. They file SNAD and I get a completely different item returned. UGH!



Oh no, that's the pits, something we all dread .............these crooks taint EBay and all the honest people that are buying and selling.


----------



## Mulberrygal

How many unpaid item strikes can you actually get before EBay penalise you ???

I just tried to google the question and haven't come up with an answer. My guess is Ebay don't ever actually do anything  .........perhaps if you get 100!!


----------



## restricter

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks like yet another Non Paying Buyer, it's getting ridiculous, seems to be every week now. Maybe they'll still pay but 3 days and not a word doesn't sound hopeful
> 
> How long so most of you leave it before you pay?
> 
> And how long do sellers consider reasonable before you open an unpaid item case?



I always pay immediately after winning which in turn prompts some of the fastest shipping you've ever seen.

Are you using the Unpaid Item Assistant to automatically open cases for you?  It's a godsend.  I have mine set to 2 days.  It's pissed off a couple of dawdling buyers but it gets results.  I highly recommend using it to save your sanity.


----------



## holiday123

restricter said:


> I always pay immediately after winning which in turn prompts some of the fastest shipping you've ever seen.
> 
> Are you using the Unpaid Item Assistant to automatically open cases for you?  It's a godsend.  I have mine set to 2 days.  It's pissed off a couple of dawdling buyers but it gets results.  I highly recommend using it to save your sanity.


I use that too and while waiting for the process to complete (since eBay gives them forever to respond, pay or close case) I relist the item. Chances of it selling AND the other person paying at the same time are very slim.


----------



## youngster

I received a very nice offer on my most expensive item but it was from a buyer who joined ebay yesterday and has zero feedback.  I've sold to zero feedback buyers before with no problems but only very small dollar items.  This particular item is many hundreds of dollars and there is no way I'm going to take a chance on a random new person with zero feedback.
I know we all have to start somewhere and she/he may be a completely legitimate buyer but there have just been too many horror stories lately. So, that is my peeve with ebay.  They have given buyers so much power that I'm not going to take a chance on a new member when I would have in the past.  I have decided though to send this person a message about shipping and if they would be available to sign for delivery. I'm going to see if she/he responds and how they respond before likely declining the offer.


----------



## Mulberrygal

restricter said:


> I always pay immediately after winning which in turn prompts some of the fastest shipping you've ever seen.
> 
> Are you using the Unpaid Item Assistant to automatically open cases for you?  It's a godsend.  I have mine set to 2 days.  It's pissed off a couple of dawdling buyers but it gets results.  I highly recommend using it to save your sanity.



Yes I had unpaid item assistant set for 2 days and like you it really pissed of a couple of buyers. One emailed me and said "Unpaid item case after 2 days..............really!!. I've NEVER not paid for an item purchased. Sellers should state in their listings how quickly they want payment"  etc etc. I was even more annoyed by her response but daren't respond for FEAR of bad feedback so I bit the bullet and ignored her. I got paid and she left no feedback.

I've now added to all my listings "Payment within 48 hours please" more hassle AND I don't see why sellers should have to do this. If this is considered necessary EBay should add an easy tick box like they do for buyers info on despatch times!

I changed my unpaid item assistant to 3 days but I'm changing it back to 2 again ........Sooooo fed up!  I think unpaid item strikes mean nothing to buyers anymore, they know  EBay won't penalise them and they don't care.

After opening the unpaid item case you still have to wait FOUR days before you can close it, so you daren't re-list or offer to the next bidder. This is EBay's usual negative approach to sellers. It means you loose a week before you can re-list and will have obviously lost the others bidders interest. I've only ever had 2 buyers pay after opening an unpaid item case.

EBay needs to look at this. Does anyone else think waiting 4 days after opening a case is totally unreasonable ?


----------



## Mulberrygal

holiday123 said:


> I use that too and while waiting for the process to complete (since eBay gives them forever to respond, pay or close case) I relist the item. Chances of it selling AND the other person paying at the same time are very slim.



Yep, totally agree. I usually list immediately for a higher amount with best offer just in case. If it's been an auction and I've the chance to offer it to another buyer I email them first and say the winner hasn't paid. I've been accused of trying to push up the bidding tho   




youngster said:


> I received a very nice offer on my most expensive item but it was from a buyer who joined ebay yesterday and has zero feedback.  I've sold to zero feedback buyers before with no problems but only very small dollar items.  This particular item is many hundreds of dollars and there is no way I'm going to take a chance on a random new person with zero feedback.
> I know we all have to start somewhere and she/he may be a completely legitimate buyer but there have just been too many horror stories lately. So, that is my peeve with ebay.  They have given buyers so much power that I'm not going to take a chance on a new member when I would have in the past.  I have decided though to send this person a message about shipping and if they would be available to sign for delivery. I'm going to see if she/he responds and how they respond before likely declining the offer.



Yes, I think you are right to be wary but you'll probably get more of an idea what they are like from they're email response.  EBay has become far too much in favour of the Buyers and they aren't doing enough to help sellers. I've started to move over my items to FB sellers groups now. I'm downsizing at home getting ready to move and I'll be so glad when I'm finished, mainly because of bad experiences selling on EBay, ................lots of little niggles.  It's been a real eye opener. Sadly the bad buyers spoil it for the good which probably are the majority.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've also started leaving feedback for buyers that don't pay in block letters  " DIDN'T PAY!! ". it looks very noticeable if you look at their feedback. 

EBay should do more to penalise & disgrace these Buyers


----------



## youngster

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes, I think you are right to be wary but you'll probably get more of an idea what they are like from they're email response.  EBay has become far too much in favour of the Buyers and they aren't doing enough to help sellers. I've started to move over my items to FB sellers groups now. I'm downsizing at home getting ready to move and I'll be so glad when I'm finished, mainly because of bad experiences selling on EBay, ................lots of little niggles.  It's been a real eye opener. Sadly the bad buyers spoil it for the good which probably are the majority.



I did not get a response so I declined the offer. I know a lot of people are moving over to FB seller groups and other places like Poshmark and Tradesy.  I just have 1 or 2 items left to sell from my major closet purge and then I'm done with ebay for a good long while.  Good luck with your selling on FB!


----------



## Nikki_

Here's a pet peeve of mine...

When a seller lists a clothing item that is "New w/Tags" and their images of the item are of them modeling it. 

Case in point, NWT VS PJ's which don't appear to be a VS model or stock photo. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorias-S...515380?hash=item3ad0f05874:g:9T4AAOSwAuNW8cpT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorias-S...424482?hash=item3ad0289822:g:~oMAAOSwdU1W9~e-

Invest in a mannequin.


----------



## ToriChan

Here's a pet peeve:

Buyers who make up excuses for why they can't pay. I'd rather not hear from them. Especially when they are medically related. I just had someone, after finishing going back through the offer option and accepting an offer she had sent back within a minute of her offering, have her ignore me and not pay. Two days later, when the unpaid assistant opens she mails me saying she has suffered a stroke, can't pay for the item but I need to cancel the unpaid item case because I should make an exception for her medical situation. She has a few ebay feedbacks. I politely tell her no, the case will finish out, and she wants to argue that I need to cancel it without any penalty with her.

Some thoughts pop into my head:
1- If you had a stroke and were in the hospital, is sending me messages on eBay need to be your priority? 
2- Not to call anyone a liar, but did she have a stroke a minute after she sent the last offer and I accepted? Really?

Not to come across mean but recently I had a family member and a co-worker both go through some serious unexpected surgeries and I don't like that people would use that as a way to manipulate to get what they want. I also would feel bad if I was wrong and she did have a stroke, but it just comes across like a way to get out of an unpaid strike.


----------



## Pessie

Mulberrygal said:


> As a seller how often do you find buyers are leaving you feedback?
> 
> It seems more and more buyers aren't bothering or don't want to commit. I don't think it's because I've done anything disappointing  I pack things really well, despatch quickly and try to describe in detail.
> 
> It's on small items that it really bugs me, anything under £20 I post with proof of posting only. Buyers just don't want to pay the high cost of signed for but I've no way of knowing if/when it's arrived other than by feedback


I noticed this too.  I had a clear out over recent months, and noticed lots of buyers didnt leave me feedback.  Even had a couple that messaged me to tell me they were v happy, and yet didn't leave feedback!   Tends to be eBayers that buy only I've noticed.



Nikki_ said:


> Here's a pet peeve of mine...
> 
> When a seller lists a clothing item that is "New w/Tags" and their images of the item are of them modeling it.
> 
> Case in point, NWT VS PJ's which don't appear to be a VS model or stock photo.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorias-S...515380?hash=item3ad0f05874:g:9T4AAOSwAuNW8cpT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorias-S...424482?hash=item3ad0289822:g:~oMAAOSwdU1W9~e-
> 
> Invest in a mannequin.


I reported someone for this - the majority of her items were listed as New, and the descriptions said worn only once, or worn just a few times. One dress was described as having been washed.  eBay didn't remove the listings.  Hopeless.



ToriChan said:


> Here's a pet peeve:
> 
> Buyers who make up excuses for why they can't pay. I'd rather not hear from them. Especially when they are medically related. I just had someone, after finishing going back through the offer option and accepting an offer she had sent back within a minute of her offering, have her ignore me and not pay. Two days later, when the unpaid assistant opens she mails me saying she has suffered a stroke, can't pay for the item but I need to cancel the unpaid item case because I should make an exception for her medical situation. She has a few ebay feedbacks. I politely tell her no, the case will finish out, and she wants to argue that I need to cancel it without any penalty with her.
> 
> Some thoughts pop into my head:
> 1- If you had a stroke and were in the hospital, is sending me messages on eBay need to be your priority?
> 2- Not to call anyone a liar, but did she have a stroke a minute after she sent the last offer and I accepted? Really?
> 
> Not to come across mean but recently I had a family member and a co-worker both go through some serious unexpected surgeries and I don't like that people would use that as a way to manipulate to get what they want. I also would feel bad if I was wrong and she did have a stroke, but it just comes across like a way to get out of an unpaid strike.


No don't waste any time feeling bad.  If something really serious happened ebay would be the last thing a genuine buyer would be worrying about.


----------



## tickedoffchick

ToriChan said:


> Here's a pet peeve:
> 
> Buyers who make up excuses for why they can't pay. I'd rather not hear from them. Especially when they are medically related. I just had someone, after finishing going back through the offer option and accepting an offer she had sent back within a minute of her offering, have her ignore me and not pay. Two days later, when the unpaid assistant opens she mails me saying she has suffered a stroke, can't pay for the item but I need to cancel the unpaid item case because I should make an exception for her medical situation. She has a few ebay feedbacks. I politely tell her no, the case will finish out, and she wants to argue that I need to cancel it without any penalty with her.
> 
> Some thoughts pop into my head:
> 1- If you had a stroke and were in the hospital, is sending me messages on eBay need to be your priority?
> 2- Not to call anyone a liar, but did she have a stroke a minute after she sent the last offer and I accepted? Really?
> 
> Not to come across mean but recently I had a family member and a co-worker both go through some serious unexpected surgeries and I don't like that people would use that as a way to manipulate to get what they want. I also would feel bad if I was wrong and she did have a stroke, but it just comes across like a way to get out of an unpaid strike.



She wants you to feel bad! Don't! People who have just suffered a stroke are not on eBay buying stuff or haggling with sellers. They're in a hospital, fighting for their lives and worrying about whether they're going to regain major bodily functions. There are, sadly, many so-called "adults" who have never matured, emotionally, past the age of 7 when it comes to lying to get what they want. I've had the sob stories too: medical problems, financial problems, my little sister bid on the item .... some of them get really creative, too. 

Maybe you should have stroke lady jump through some hoops -- ask for a notarized letter from her doctor!


----------



## Catbird9

ToriChan said:


> Here's a pet peeve:
> 
> Buyers who make up excuses for why they can't pay. I'd rather not hear from them. Especially when they are medically related. I just had someone, after finishing going back through the offer option and accepting an offer she had sent back within a minute of her offering, have her ignore me and not pay. Two days later, when the unpaid assistant opens she mails me saying she has suffered a stroke, can't pay for the item but I need to cancel the unpaid item case because I should make an exception for her medical situation. She has a few ebay feedbacks. I politely tell her no, the case will finish out, and she wants to argue that I need to cancel it without any penalty with her.
> 
> Some thoughts pop into my head:
> 1- If you had a stroke and were in the hospital, is sending me messages on eBay need to be your priority?
> 2- Not to call anyone a liar, but did she have a stroke a minute after she sent the last offer and I accepted? Really?
> 
> Not to come across mean but recently I had a family member and a co-worker both go through some serious unexpected surgeries and I don't like that people would use that as a way to manipulate to get what they want. I also would feel bad if I was wrong and she did have a stroke, but it just comes across like a way to get out of an unpaid strike.



Totally agree. Plus why does the buyer even need to make up an excuse? They can ask you to cancel the transaction for any reason, or no reason, within the first hour after purchase.

Despite all eBay's rules about "bidding is a contract" or how buyers must pay for auctions they win, the above loophole makes it very easy for buyers to back out with no consequences.

I usually only sell using BIN (best offer _not_ enabled). Recently I tried an auction for an item that was not moving. Sure enough, the winning bidder messaged me immediately after the auction ended and asked to cancel the transaction, claiming she "bid on the wrong item."


----------



## Mulberrygal

Grrrrrrr..............just sold the same item to the buyer that didn't pay last time & I had to open an unpaid item 
dispute   They haven't paid yet but the auction only ended yesterday so I guess there's still hope. 

I must remember to exclude them from bidding next time but who would have thought


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> Grrrrrrr..............just sold the same item to the buyer that didn't pay last time & I had to open an unpaid item
> dispute   They haven't paid yet but the auction only ended yesterday so I guess there's still hope.
> 
> I must remember to exclude them from bidding next time but who would have thought


Good rule to follow: Prior to opening/closing UID, add non-payer's ID to your BBL. That will prevent this situation!


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> Good rule to follow: Prior to opening/closing UID, add non-payer's ID to your BBL. That will prevent this situation!



Yes it's definitely a good idea to remember to block them. It just didn't occur to me he'd buy it again! 

Surprise, surprise he's paid this time.he purchased two items the first time but just the one this time

It just doesn't make sense as I emailed him and politely asked when I could expect payment, then again saying any problems please let me know or an unpaid item dispute would follow automatically after 3 days..................but not a word.


----------



## gazoo

Latest peeve. Been trying to get a measurement on an expensive item. Asked politely, and after days am told "of course, I'll get back to you tomorrow", and the listing expired. I send another message, and nothing. Finally the third time the item is listed, I ask again. I need the measurement to ensure fit at shoulders. No response. Days later after the latest listing expired without bids, she responds with the sleeve measurement (NOT the shoulder measurement!) and re-lists at $500 higher than all her previous listings. UGH!! I still don't know if it would fit and I'm so sick of it I "unwatched" it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gazoo said:


> Latest peeve. Been trying to get a measurement on an expensive item. Asked politely, and after days am told "of course, I'll get back to you tomorrow", and the listing expired. I send another message, and nothing. Finally the third time the item is listed, I ask again. I need the measurement to ensure fit at shoulders. No response. Days later after the latest listing expired without bids, she responds with the sleeve measurement (NOT the shoulder measurement!) and re-lists at $500 higher than all her previous listings. UGH!! I still don't know if it would fit and I'm so sick of it I "unwatched" it.


Yep time to move on from this one!


----------



## BadWolf10

A buyer asked me today if I have a payment plan. Um no. That's called PayPal.


----------



## FlipDiver

BadWolf10 said:


> A buyer asked me today if I have a payment plan. Um no. That's called PayPal.



"Yes - my plan is to send you the item after I receive payment"


----------



## BadWolf10

FlipDiver said:


> "Yes - my plan is to send you the item after I receive payment"


That's exactly what hubby said!!


----------



## xincinsin

gazoo said:


> Latest peeve. Been trying to get a measurement on an expensive item. Asked politely, and after days am told "of course, I'll get back to you tomorrow", and the listing expired. I send another message, and nothing. Finally the third time the item is listed, I ask again. I need the measurement to ensure fit at shoulders. No response. Days later after the latest listing expired without bids, she responds with the sleeve measurement (NOT the shoulder measurement!) and re-lists at $500 higher than all her previous listings. UGH!! I still don't know if it would fit and I'm so sick of it I "unwatched" it.


I asked about an item once because the diameter could range from an inch to 2.5inches. The photos had nothing else in them to get a sense of the size. When I sent a message, the seller replied vaguely that it "wasn't very big" and that she had gone off on holiday and would measure it when she returned. Never heard from her again (really long vacation... )


----------



## threadbender

My latest peeve is about discounted combined shipping. I am not sure if it is EBay or the sellers or what. It has happened 3 times now. I contact the seller to ask about combined shipping and they respond that they will discount it. I add items into my cart and click on the request total from seller button. Each time it says the seller doesn't discount the shipping! Two sellers simply refunded the difference (so does PP get a fee from that?) and the third one created a BIN for me with all of the items in it. What a pain. These sellers did not know why either.


----------



## restricter

My new peeve is the snooze & lose crowd who suddenly are ready to buy an item that you sold to someone else a month ago.  I think that I'm going to put all of the items that people are watching and not buying on a two week hiatus and see if absence really does make the heart grow fonder or at least the purse strings less tight.


----------



## ToriChan

BadWolf10 said:


> A buyer asked me today if I have a payment plan. Um no. That's called PayPal.



I have seen payment plans being offered a lot on FB Buy/Sell groups. I've even seen it in higher end groups for LV and Prada. Sometimes people are still paying payments AFTER they've received the purse.


----------



## barbinashland

I hate it when someone offers such a low amount on a free shipping item that I can't afford to ship it for that never mind get money for the product!


----------



## barbinashland

I hate "I changed my mind, can I cancel?"!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Listing says New Without Tags, description reads... only worn a few times or worn once. Gah it is not new people.

Hate people who model the cloths they are selling... Unless you are Kate Moss or Elle McPherson, just don't. Especially when they clearly have no other clothes on. Big turn off.


----------



## Kidclarke

I was just listing a couple of items and used a template, eBay automatically checked "Or Best Offer" on the listing even though the template I've been using is "Buy It Now." No I don't want to deal with that, thanks.


----------



## whateve

xincinsin said:


> I asked about an item once because the diameter could range from an inch to 2.5inches. The photos had nothing else in them to get a sense of the size. When I sent a message, the seller replied vaguely that it "wasn't very big" and that she had gone off on holiday and would measure it when she returned. Never heard from her again (really long vacation... )


What's with these sellers who list an item and then immediately go on vacation? I always take my listings down when I travel. It seems like every third seller I ask can't answer because they are on vacation and don't have the item with them.


----------



## xincinsin

whateve said:


> What's with these sellers who list an item and then immediately go on vacation? I always take my listings down when I travel. It seems like every third seller I ask can't answer because they are on vacation and don't have the item with them.


Maybe the cost of the vacation suddenly dawned on them, so they need a quickie cash injection timed to arrive when they return all tanned and relaxed. Never occurs to them that we "pesky" would-be buyers might actually have questions!


----------



## threadbender

As most who know me know, shilling ticks me off. I may have mentioned it a time or two or a hundred. lol Well, after looking at some of the listed auctions, I was disheartened to see some obvious shilling activity. It just goes to show that, even those who you would hope to know better, people don't always follow the rules. No, I am not going to point any out. I am just saying it is bothersome. I wish sellers would just list starting with the least they are comfortable with and let the market work. Peeve vent over.


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> As most who know me know, shilling ticks me off. I may have mentioned it a time or two or a hundred. lol *Well, after looking at some of the listed auctions,* I was disheartened to see some obvious shilling activity. It just goes to show that, even those who you would hope to know better, people don't always follow the rules. No, I am not going to point any out. I am just saying it is bothersome. I wish sellers would just list starting with the least they are comfortable with and let the market work. Peeve vent over.


ITA!! If you're going to run auctions, start them at the lowest price you're willing to sell for! Then you don't have to play (illegal and cheating) games.

Wait a minute! Are you referring to the members who have posted on the new TPF auction listings thread? Off to look.


----------



## threadbender

Yes, but I do not want to point fingers. It just bummed me out. I always look at bidding histories so I would hope I would not get shilled. Everyone should be careful.


----------



## JadaStormy

I really hate auctions. I wish ebay would get rid of them. No where else do you have to wait 6+ days to see if you might get something you want, only to lose in the last second, and then have it relisted because the winner was just playing games (or shill bidding).

Another annoyance: Can someone explain why an item will sit for DAYS without a bid and then seriously _the minute _I bid, someone will outbid me within 10 mins?!


----------



## ToriChan

Maybe someone could advise that's been in this situation. 

I sold a bag, mailed it, and buyer received today. She opens up a return request for "changed my mind." She says the bag is very pretty just not something she wants now. I don't accept returns however. I want to decline the return, but am concerned she will leave negative feedback against me citing me not accepting the return. I called eBay and they said she can still leave negative feedback... even though she said shipping was speedy and item is as described. She just has remorse. Did I get a bad rep or is this really allowed per policy?


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Maybe someone could advise that's been in this situation.
> 
> I sold a bag, mailed it, and buyer received today. She opens up a return request for "changed my mind." She says the bag is very pretty just not something she wants now. I don't accept returns however. I want to decline the return, but am concerned she will leave negative feedback against me citing me not accepting the return. I called eBay and they said she can still leave negative feedback... even though she said shipping was speedy and item is as described. She just has remorse. Did I get a bad rep or is this really allowed per policy?


Did she request the return through the listing on ebay? And if so, did she to having "changed her mind?"

If so, you should be okay and should be able to escalate for a decision in your favor. And if the case is decided in your favor, she won't be able to neg you and if she does, you can call to get it removed.


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> Did she request the return through the listing on ebay? And if so, did she to having "changed her mind?"
> 
> If so, you should be okay and should be able to escalate for a decision in your favor. And if the case is decided in your favor, she won't be able to neg you and if she does, you can call to get it removed.



She opened up a return- not an INAD case. the reason she selected for the return was "I changed my mind." she then elaborated in more detail that she thinks the bag is nice, just doesn't want it now. She's had it for a day. The rep on the phone said it was clearly buyers remorse, however said they can't guarantee a feedback would be removed if I don't accept the return because she is still entitled to her opinion. Then he proceeded to tell me he personally  likes to buy off sellers who have negatives instead of someone who has 100% feedback... what? LOL 

I do have 100% feedback and I'd like to keep it that way, and I really don't want to accept the return. I also think the buyer could resell for the same price I sold it to them.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> She opened up a return- not an INAD case. the reason she selected for the return was "I changed my mind." she then elaborated in more detail that she thinks the bag is nice, just doesn't want it now. She's had it for a day. The rep on the phone said it was clearly buyers remorse, however said they can't guarantee a feedback would be removed if I don't accept the return because she is still entitled to her opinion. Then he proceeded to tell me he personally  likes to buy off sellers who have negatives instead of someone who has 100% feedback... what? LOL
> 
> I do have 100% feedback and I'd like to keep it that way, and I really don't want to accept the return. I also think the buyer could resell for the same price I sold it to them.


I wouldn't accept the return. I don't think buyers should push sellers around. However, there have been times when if the buyer is really nice and asks outside of the ebay return system, I have accepted returns, with the buyer paying shipping both ways.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I wouldn't accept the return. I don't think buyers should push sellers around. However, there have been times when if the buyer is really nice and asks outside of the ebay return system, I have accepted returns, with the buyer paying shipping both ways.


I agree with Whateve. I'd respond to the return request that "buyer admits item is as described. She simply changed her mind. I have a no return policy and buyer's remorse isn't valid for a refund." 

You aren't Target, Walmart, Macy's or Nordstrom. Your item was accurately described and even admitted as such by the buyer. 

I don't know......sometimes there are times when you don't want to lie down and be a doormat. If she negs, you can respond that "item as described, no refund policy, buyer changed mind." (You might have to abbreviate/alter to fit.)


----------



## ToriChan

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with Whateve. I'd respond to the return request that "buyer admits item is as described. She simply changed her mind. I have a no return policy and buyer's remorse isn't valid for a refund."
> 
> You aren't Target, Walmart, Macy's or Nordstrom. Your item was accurately described and even admitted as such by the buyer.
> 
> I don't know......sometimes there are times when you don't want to lie down and be a doormat. If she negs, you can respond that "item as described, no refund policy, buyer changed mind." (You might have to abbreviate/alter to fit.)



Whateve and BeenBurned... Thank you for the advice. I was going to deny the request until I realized this was the same buyer who purchased a different bag from me, and claimed it was a fake and never paid- I posted about this buyer a few pages back! I remember before shipping the item off that the username seemed familiar. I have had repeat buyers before and I usually write them personal thank yous. I went searching through my PayPal transaction history and I never had the name recorded so I believed I was mistaken. She never paid so of course it was never recorded! I only realized it when I was going through items that were never paid and saw her username there.

I thought I added the buyer to my blocked buyer list but I guess I forgot. At the current time, I don't want to have to deal with a buyer like this. She would definitely neg me and I don't have the energy to deal with drama of someone who definitely has a few screws loose. Going to add her to the BBL and call it a night.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Whateve and BeenBurned... Thank you for the advice. I was going to deny the request until I realized this was the same buyer who purchased a different bag from me, and claimed it was a fake and never paid- I posted about this buyer a few pages back! I remember before shipping the item off that the username seemed familiar. I have had repeat buyers before and I usually write them personal thank yous. I went searching through my PayPal transaction history and I never had the name recorded so I believed I was mistaken. She never paid so of course it was never recorded! I only realized it when I was going through items that were never paid and saw her username there.
> 
> I thought I added the buyer to my blocked buyer list but I guess I forgot. At the current time, I don't want to have to deal with a buyer like this. She would definitely neg me and I don't have the energy to deal with drama of someone who definitely has a few screws loose. Going to add her to the BBL and call it a night.


I understand. 

Please either post on the BBL thread or PM her ID for blocking purposes. I think I can say that most of us wouldn't want to deal with your 2-time PITA.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BeenBurned said:


> ITA!! If you're going to run auctions, start them at the lowest price you're willing to sell for! Then you don't have to play (illegal and cheating) games.
> 
> Wait a minute! Are you referring to the members who have posted on the new TPF auction listings thread? Off to look.





carlpsmom said:


> Yes, but I do not want to point fingers. It just bummed me out. I always look at bidding histories so I would hope I would not get shilled. Everyone should be careful.



Hi!
Could you please explain this shilling business to me? I just became curious when reading your posts as to what this is and how it's done. I've sold and bought a few things on eBay, but I still don't understand about the shilling. I don't mean to have somebody pointed out but these eBay threads on tPF are very helpful so am just interested to learn what to avoid basically.


----------



## BeenBurned

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi!
> Could you please explain this shilling business to me? I just became curious when reading your posts as to what this is and how it's done. I've sold and bought a few things on eBay, but I still don't understand about the shilling. I don't mean to have somebody pointed out but these eBay threads on tPF are very helpful so am just interested to learn what to avoid basically.


Shill bidding is a dishonest (and in fact illegal) activity by which someone uses another ID or those of friends to bid up the prices of their items. 

They think that by starting auctions at a low price, they will encourage bidding wars but instead, they get nervous and greedy when the bidding doesn't progress as they'd hoped. So they have one or more bidders place bids. 

In theory, the shill isn't supposed to "win" the auction although it happens and buyers either see listings relisted or they get second chance offers. 

Personally, I dislike auctions because if I want to purchase and item, I don't want to wait several days to find out how the price will go, whether I won or if I should start shopping for another of the same item. I prefer BIN listings with or without best offer options. But if I do find that HG item in an auction, I do my research on the seller and her history.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BeenBurned said:


> Shill bidding is a dishonest (and in fact illegal) activity by which someone uses another ID or those of friends to bid up the prices of their items.
> 
> They think that by starting auctions at a low price, they will encourage bidding wars but instead, they get nervous and greedy when the bidding doesn't progress as they'd hoped. So they have one or more bidders place bids.
> 
> In theory, the shill isn't supposed to "win" the auction although it happens and buyers either see listings relisted or they get second chance offers.
> 
> Personally, I dislike auctions because if I want to purchase and item, I don't want to wait several days to find out how the price will go, whether I won or if I should start shopping for another of the same item. I prefer BIN listings with or without best offer options. But if I do find that HG item in an auction, I do my research on the seller and her history.


Thank you for explaining! I agree, I prefer BIN listings and being able to make an offer. Auctions are a hassle.


----------



## BadWolf10

Sellers who hassle you after a return. I purchased something, received it timely, but it was defective. Initiated a return, explained the situation and provided pics. Seller argued, said it wasn't defective, so I had to open a case. EBay sided with me, I shipped it back and got a full refund. THEN, the seller contacts me again, after the case is settled and hassles me about the  return. Geez.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Sellers who wait until the 11th hour (literally a couple of hours before the case could be escalated) to refund you on an INAD return (described as size M, manufacturer's tag says XS) and then open a cancellation request. If you make a mistake (we all do) then the least you can do is to be quick and courteous about the refund and not hassle the buyer. This was the first INAD I ever opened BTW.


----------



## Nikki_

Crazy low ball offers from buyers!

They've been coming out of the woodwork this Summer.


----------



## Nikki_

carlpsmom said:


> As most who know me know, shilling ticks me off. I may have mentioned it a time or two or a hundred. lol *Well, after looking at some of the listed auctions, I was disheartened to see some obvious shilling activity.* It just goes to show that, even those who you would hope to know better, people don't always follow the rules. No, I am not going to point any out. I am just saying it is bothersome. I wish sellers would just list starting with the least they are comfortable with and let the market work. Peeve vent over.



Shame on them. I see it, too!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Shame on them. I see it, too!


When you know what to look for, it's quite obvious.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> When you know what to look for, it's quite obvious.


Oh, it certainly is.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

What should we look for? I would love to know how to recognize it because I prefer not to bid in those cases. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> What should we look for? I would love to know how to recognize it because I prefer not to bid in those cases. Thanks!


One thing you can do is look at each bidder. Click on the number of bids to take you to the bid history page. Then click on each bidder. One of things that will show you is the percentage bid activity with this seller. When you see a bidder that has a high percentage, that might be a red flag. Not always, because some people only bid on one auction. But if you see the same bidder bidding on multiple auctions for the same seller almost exclusively, that is definitely a red flag.

Often the shill bidders have a low feedback number.

Also if you lose an auction and receive a second chance offer almost immediately, that can be a red flag.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> One thing you can do is look at each bidder. Click on the the number of bids to take you to the bid history page. Then click on each bidder. One of things that will show you is the percentage bid activity with this seller. When you see a bidder that has a high percentage, that might be a red flag. Not always, because some people only bid on one auction. But if you see the same bidder bidding on multiple auctions for the same seller almost exclusively, that is definitely a red flag.
> 
> Often the shill bidders have a low feedback number.
> 
> Also if you lose an auction and receive a second chance offer almost immediately, that can be a red flag.



Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

An email from an ebayer asking if I would sell my item for less. If there is no "OBO" listed, then no. It's for sale for the amount listed. Geez.


----------



## Kidclarke

I am super annoyed with eBay. I relisted an item and yet again it clicked "or best offer" for me. I was relisting on my phone and the best offer portion doesn't even show on the phone. I was looking at the listing and it said best offer so I went to edit and there's no option on the mobile app! Then the listing shows as not best offer on the mobile app! So I had to go to my laptop to unclick best offer. I can't believe they hide it so you wouldn't know if you didn't double check.


----------



## ToriChan

Has anyone gotten feedback from buyers that will be a positive, but will say something to the effect of "paid and received but seller hasn't given me feedback yet! " I received two of these in the past week. One of them was for a pair of Prada heels that the buyer said "fast shipping but hate the shoes Impossible to walk in seller left no feedback "

WTH? I have never gotten feedback like this. I've gotten emails from buyers asking for me to leave them positive feedbacks, but they write they are happy with the item and got fast shipping. I understand buyers too want to have a high feedback score. I always give buyers feedback after a week or so because when I ship I use the bulk shipper because I usually have a few items a week and I can't be bothered with doing bulk feedback at the time.


----------



## becca7401

ToriChan said:


> Has anyone gotten feedback from buyers that will be a positive, but will say something to the effect of "paid and received but seller hasn't given me feedback yet! " I received two of these in the past week. One of them was for a pair of Prada heels that the buyer said "fast shipping but hate the shoes Impossible to walk in seller left no feedback "
> 
> WTH? I have never gotten feedback like this. I've gotten emails from buyers asking for me to leave them positive feedbacks, but they write they are happy with the item and got fast shipping. I understand buyers too want to have a high feedback score. I always give buyers feedback after a week or so because when I ship I use the bulk shipper because I usually have a few items a week and I can't be bothered with doing bulk feedback at the time.



Will eBay remove 'false positive' feedback as a seller, in the same way as they will for buyers (and assuming you want to)?


----------



## ToriChan

becca7401 said:


> Will eBay remove 'false positive' feedback as a seller, in the same way as they will for buyers (and assuming you want to)?



I'm not sure- it doesn't bother me that much but in all my years of doing ebay i've never seen buyers leave feedback like that! I can't leave them anything but positive so it really is nothing more than a number. I guess I will just change to leave feedback after they pay, it's just that I have never been bothered to do it. I would rather eBay set up an auto feedback that sellers can opt in or out of like the unpaid item tool.


----------



## BeenBurned

becca7401 said:


> Will eBay remove 'false positive' feedback as a seller, in the same way as they will for buyers (and assuming you want to)?


Sometimes they'll remove it. It's inconsistent but doesn't hurt to report even though the policy states that it won't be removed when left by the buyer. (It's removable when left by the seller but NOT by the buyer.) And IMO, that's wrong! It should go both ways.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/rfe-spam-ov.html
From ^^ policy:





*Removable*
Negative Feedback comments that directly contradict a positive rating. (When the comment is posted by the seller. This type of contradictory comment is not removable when left by the buyer.)


----------



## ToriChan

About two weeks ago I sold a pair of gently used Kate Spade Sunglasses. Before buying the buyer wanted authentication proof/reassurance the glasses were real. I told them the history of the glasses, where they were bought, and told them the sunglasses were marked as shown. They received, left positive feedback that they were as described, but today they message me with a photo that the lens is popped out almost and the frame is broken??  She says that she "tried to pop it back in" and that they cant be the original lens for the glasses because it wont fit in the frame now. Well if you drop glasses that's what happens!! Now she's asking if it was like this when I mailed them.


----------



## whateve

When a seller puts a price in their title, and then prices it higher in the listing, or puts "free shipping" in the title, then charges for shipping.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Not trusting buyers.


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know whether I posted this previously. 

I received a 9 pound package in a large flat rate box with a SFRB shipping label.


----------



## irissix

Never had this experience before but am extremely irritated - I figure writing this here will help me vent and not be tempted to write a rude response to the seller!

Seller relisted Rag+Bone sneakers for 64.99$ and shipping or BO, after first listing in an auction for 64.99$ starting price and 90$ BIN that didn't get any bids. I offered 50$ and shipping and was prepared to go up, knowing that I'd asked for ~25% off but figured it didn't hurt to try.

Counteroffer this morning: 110$ plus shipping and the price has been increased to 125$ or BO. 

Hell no.


----------



## BeenBurned

irissix said:


> Never had this experience before but am extremely irritated - I figure writing this here will help me vent and not be tempted to write a rude response to the seller!
> 
> Seller relisted Rag+Bone sneakers for 64.99$ and shipping or BO, after first listing in an auction for 64.99$ starting price and 90$ BIN that didn't get any bids. I offered 50$ and shipping and was prepared to go up, knowing that I'd asked for ~25% off but figured it didn't hurt to try.
> 
> Counteroffer this morning: 110$ plus shipping and the price has been increased to 125$ or BO.
> 
> Hell no.


If it's the listing I think it is, it's very possible that the relisted BIN price was an error. The original listing was auction with the opening bid as $65.99 so the BIN might have defaulted to that amount when relisted. (I'm not defending the seller. IMO, he should have explained that there was an error in the relisted price. And in fact, if it's the listing I believe, the new BIN is ~ $40 more than the original BIN!)

Had you done the $65 BIN, he'd have been obligated to sell for that price though. Not following through could do irreparable damage to a new account!


----------



## irissix

BeenBurned said:


> If it's the listing I think it is, it's very possible that the relisted BIN price was an error. The original listing was auction with the opening bid as $65.99 so the BIN might have defaulted to that amount when relisted. (I'm not defending the seller. IMO, he should have explained that there was an error in the relisted price. And in fact, if it's the listing I believe, the new BIN is ~ $40 more than the original BIN!)
> 
> Had you done the $65 BIN, he'd have been obligated to sell for that price though. Not following through could do irreparable damage to a new account!



Hmm, that makes sense about the second BIN defaulting to that price. But I don't understand why the seller thinks it'll sell at the second price, which is double the initial starting bid of his first auction, which didn't sell! 

I've been looking for these shoes for a while too, though I would have preferred the navy. Just can't bring myself to pay that much when I have too many shoes already!


----------



## restricter

It's Freaky Friday on eBay.  I had one buyer offering me half of my listed price and a "Tory bag" and another sending this charming message, "Hello, can you give me a discount?"  Honey, I've discounted you already.


----------



## karetoll

irissix said:


> Hmm, that makes sense about the second BIN defaulting to that price. But I don't understand why the seller thinks it'll sell at the second price, which is double the initial starting bid of his first auction, which didn't sell!



There are a couple sellers that have been listing the same Francesco Rogani bags for the last two-three years. Others manage to sell theirs, but these folks that want more than it costs in the boutique are kinda funny in their exaggerated views of what the bags are worth. I made an offer on one about 24 months ago. It is still for sale.


----------



## mutedfaith

restricter said:


> It's Freaky Friday on eBay.  I had one buyer offering me half of my listed price and a "Tory bag" and another sending this charming message, "Hello, can you give me a discount?"  Honey, I've discounted you already.



This is my new pet peeve too! I was trying to sell a brand new LV bag with a $750 discount and it wasn't enough for any buyer. I'd just rather keep the bag now thanks.


----------



## ArielNature

This is what is really bothering me lately: buyers who pay but leave unbelievable requests on the sellers notes. Why would you not contact me first to see if I can accommodate your request? I feel like they are forcing sellers to do what they want.


----------



## whateve

ArielNature said:


> This is what is really bothering me lately: buyers who pay but leave unbelievable requests on the sellers notes. Why would you not contact me first to see if I can accommodate your request? I feel like they are forcing sellers to do what they want.


I hate this too! They aren't even requests, they are demands! I had one tell me to gift wrap it, even though that wasn't mentioned as an option in my listing. Do they still want it if I can't accommodate?


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I hate this too! They aren't even requests, they are demands! I had one tell me to gift wrap it, even though that wasn't mentioned as an option in my listing. Do they still want it if I can't accommodate?



I'd gift wrap it in newspaper and send it off.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> I'd gift wrap it in newspaper and send it off.


Got to love you, restricter!


----------



## Kidclarke

When someone with 0 feedback buys an expensive item of yours that is expensive to ship. 
I know we all had to start somewhere but I hope I don't regret this.


----------



## whateve

When the bulk relister says you owe fees when you know you have enough free listings left, and you have to relist each item separately in order to avoid being charged fees.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> When the bulk relister says you owe fees when you know you have enough free listings left, and you have to relist each item separately in order to avoid being charged fees.


This has happened to me before. I called eBay and they said it might be something to do with your web browser. Try clean up the history/cookies etc or use a different browser.


----------



## threadbender

This one is perfectly allowed but it bummed me out. Seller has 4 similar items with BO on each, as well as being the same price. I made an offer on one. No counter; she just declined. That is fine but then she went and raised the BIN on each one. lol Oh well. They only had one watcher (me) and, now have none.


----------



## pinky7129

I got this message from a buyer-

 received a wallet, but unfortunately I have to send it back. I really like it, but
the button clasp is not closing, so I will not be able to use it. Plus the ID pocket
is so narrow, I have to use a tweezers to take my ID out. Hate to say that, but it's
absolutely useless. Sorry, I'm going to process a return.


Can I do anything? The wallet is functional or else I wouldn't sell it. Plus, the wallet was never used so of course it wouldn't be loose in the slots. Advice?


----------



## pinky7129

pinky7129 said:


> I got this message from a buyer-
> 
> received a wallet, but unfortunately I have to send it back. I really like it, but
> the button clasp is not closing, so I will not be able to use it. Plus the ID pocket
> is so narrow, I have to use a tweezers to take my ID out. Hate to say that, but it's
> absolutely useless. Sorry, I'm going to process a return.
> 
> 
> Can I do anything? The wallet is functional or else I wouldn't sell it. Plus, the wallet was never used so of course it wouldn't be loose in the slots. Advice?



Plus, if she's using tweezers that's going to damage the item, if it's not damaged already [emoji24]


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> I got this message from a buyer-
> 
> received a wallet, but unfortunately I have to send it back. I really like it, but
> the button clasp is not closing, so I will not be able to use it. Plus the ID pocket
> is so narrow, I have to use a tweezers to take my ID out. Hate to say that, but it's
> absolutely useless. Sorry, I'm going to process a return.
> 
> 
> Can I do anything? The wallet is functional or else I wouldn't sell it. Plus, the wallet was never used so of course it wouldn't be loose in the slots. Advice?


IMO, there is nothing you can do. This is a case of she said, she said. Ebay can't know who to believe so she will win if it gets escalated. Accept the return. Your next buyer will probably love it.


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> IMO, there is nothing you can do. This is a case of she said, she said. Ebay can't know who to believe so she will win if it gets escalated. Accept the return. Your next buyer will probably love it.



They haven't started a return yet. Should I open it first?


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> They haven't started a return yet. Should I open it first?


No. How can you open a return for your item? Only the buyer can. I'm writing a longer answer to you in your other thread.


----------



## pinky7129

Thank you!


----------



## vernis-lover

Buyers who use ebay as their own personal online shopping site!  Sold an item with flaws. Buyer opens snad dispute saying seller disclosed the flaws but now I have the item I can't live with the flaws. So it's not really a snad then is it - if you're that picky go to a store and buy new items you can inspect - stop wasting my time!  There's no point disputing it so you have to accept the return and "eat" the costs of wasted postage.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> Buyers who use ebay as their own personal online shopping site!  Sold an item with flaws. Buyer opens snad dispute saying seller disclosed the flaws but now I have the item I can't live with the flaws. So it's not really a snad then is it - if you're that picky go to a store and buy new items you can inspect - stop wasting my time!  There's no point disputing it so you have to accept the return and "eat" the costs of wasted postage.


I would fight this one. It sounds like she admitted it was as described.


----------



## vernis-lover

whateve said:


> I would fight this one. It sounds like she admitted it was as described.


It was but is there any point with ebay these days?  She also tried to extort a partial refund. She sounds like a serial returner from a couple of the comments she's made so once it's all sorted then I will make a report to ebay to flag her.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> It was but is there any point with ebay these days?  She also tried to extort a partial refund. She sounds like a serial returner from a couple of the comments she's made so once it's all sorted then I will make a report to ebay to flag her.


I haven't had a dispute as a seller in a very long time so I don't know how they would respond, plus it seems like it depends on whoever happens to adjudicate the claim. I don't think she should be allowed to get away with it. I would call ebay to see if they agree.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Zero feedback bidders. They always scare me they will cause a problem after item is recieved.


----------



## vernis-lover

VuittonsLover said:


> Zero feedback bidders. They always scare me they will cause a problem after item is recieved.


Usually the more experienced ones you have to watch out for - they know how to work the system!


----------



## BomberGal

vernis-lover said:


> Usually the more experienced ones you have to watch out for - they know how to work the system!


Unfortunately, a lot of the more experienced ones know to create new or multiple profiles.


----------



## Kidclarke

VuittonsLover said:


> Zero feedback bidders. They always scare me they will cause a problem after item is recieved.


I just had one and they were a pleasure. Fast payment and thanked me for fast shipping.


----------



## threadbender

My latest peeve. I put in a search and, as usual, best match comes up. But, it also says this:
We removed some search results to show you the most relevant listings.* View all results.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Nail-Care-...m=R40&_nkw=urban+decay&_blrs=recall_filtering
So, who determines what is relevant?*


----------



## ToriChan

Looking for an opinion as when people buy/sell on eBay they use words like light or heavy signs of wear. So I bought a bag in excellent used condition, with light wear to the front buckle, and it came and I feel the seller mislead the condition as it is heavily scratched (in my opinion) and the photo of what is listed looks like small scratches on the buckle but in reality is dings where the gold has come off. The lining was also very dusty at the bottom, which the seller did not disclose. I would be fine returning it and paying the return shipping, but the seller also is charging a 10% restocking fee. I knew this when I bought but I felt comfortable buying because the seller had great feedback, and has 100+ items listed in the handbag category. They said it was a store return.

Because I am a seller too, I know mistakes happen but I don't think I should cover the 10%... How should I word it to the seller that I'm willing to mail it back on my dime but not pay for the restocking?

Edit: I personally don't use a restocking fee when I sell and I don't see a lot of people using them when I buy so I've never dealt with one in per policy before.


----------



## whateve

ToriChan said:


> Looking for an opinion as when people buy/sell on eBay they use words like light or heavy signs of wear. So I bought a bag in excellent used condition, with light wear to the front buckle, and it came and I feel the seller mislead the condition as it is heavily scratched (in my opinion) and the photo of what is listed looks like small scratches on the buckle but in reality is dings where the gold has come off. The lining was also very dusty at the bottom, which the seller did not disclose. I would be fine returning it and paying the return shipping, but the seller also is charging a 10% restocking fee. I knew this when I bought but I felt comfortable buying because the seller had great feedback, and has 100+ items listed in the handbag category. They said it was a store return.
> 
> Because I am a seller too, I know mistakes happen but I don't think I should cover the 10%... How should I word it to the seller that I'm willing to mail it back on my dime but not pay for the restocking?
> 
> Edit: I personally don't use a restocking fee when I sell and I don't see a lot of people using them when I buy so I've never dealt with one in per policy before.


I charge a restocking fee but on occasion a buyer has asked me to waive it and I have. If I were you, I would mention that the wear is more than you were expecting based on the listing and ask. I would think most sellers would be happy to have you just pay shipping both ways. For me, the restocking fee is there to discourage returns. However, with the formal ebay return system, I don't believe there is any way for the seller to waive the restocking fee; it would have to be done informally outside of the return system.


----------



## BeenBurned

ToriChan said:


> Looking for an opinion as when people buy/sell on eBay they use words like light or heavy signs of wear. So I bought a bag in excellent used condition, with light wear to the front buckle, and it came and I feel the seller mislead the condition as it is heavily scratched (in my opinion) and the photo of what is listed looks like small scratches on the buckle but in reality is dings where the gold has come off. The lining was also very dusty at the bottom, which the seller did not disclose. I would be fine returning it and paying the return shipping, but the seller also is charging a 10% restocking fee. I knew this when I bought but I felt comfortable buying because the seller had great feedback, and has 100+ items listed in the handbag category. They said it was a store return.
> 
> Because I am a seller too, I know mistakes happen but I don't think I should cover the 10%... How should I word it to the seller that I'm willing to mail it back on my dime but not pay for the restocking?
> 
> Edit: I personally don't use a restocking fee when I sell and I don't see a lot of people using them when I buy so I've never dealt with one in per policy before.


IMO, sellers should be very careful when using adjectives like "light" wear, "excellent" condition, "few" scuffs, etc. because it's too subjective and what one person considers to be great condition might be fair condition to someone else. 

As you've found, your definitions differ from the seller's, whether she was intentionally deceptive or not. 

I agree that you shouldn't have to cover the restocking fee in a case like this.


----------



## Kidclarke

When eBay emails you the "Still Looking?" about stuff you unwatched a while ago.


----------



## TNgypsy

Kidclarke said:


> When eBay emails you the "Still Looking?" about stuff you unwatched a while ago.



+1000


----------



## karetoll

I hate it when sellers try to slip outrageous shipping costs by you ... grrr.

I saw a bag that was slightly overpriced for being an unknown brand, but one I have several bags from, and I lived in the city they're made, so I have a little love of them. $75 plus $10 shipping. Ok, slightly overpriced for what it is. I offered $50 plus shipping. Seller then countered with $60 plus $45 shipping, and has now cancelled the listing and re listed as $60 plus $45 shipping. Wtf? That is now $20 more than the original listing price. Did you think I wouldn't notice the shipping increase? Of course you thought that.

I bought a slightly fancier version of the same bag for $30 a while ago.


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> I hate it when sellers try to slip outrageous shipping costs by you ... grrr.
> 
> I saw a bag that was slightly overpriced for being an unknown brand, but one I have several bags from, and I lived in the city they're made, so I have a little love of them. $75 plus $10 shipping. Ok, slightly overpriced for what it is. I offered $50 plus shipping. Seller then countered with $60 plus $45 shipping, and has now cancelled the listing and re listed as $60 plus $45 shipping. Wtf? That is now $20 more than the original listing price. Did you think I wouldn't notice the shipping increase? Of course you thought that.
> 
> I bought a slightly fancier version of the same bag for $30 a while ago.


I didn't know a seller could change the shipping in a best offer situation.


----------



## karetoll

I didn't know either! Her reply to me was "I however just listed it again for $60. Would you be willing to move forward with that price?" Not mentioning she had edited the shipping costs, and hoping I wouldn't notice she increased the shipping by $35 to $45.


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> I didn't know either! Her reply to me was "I however just listed it again for $60. Would you be willing to move forward with that price?" Not mentioning she had edited the shipping costs, and hoping I wouldn't notice she increased the shipping by $35 to $45.


This is how I'd respond: 

Seller: "Would you be willing to move forward with that price?"
Me: "Not now that you increased the shipping price by 4.5X thus raised the total from $85 to 105!" 

I might even add, "do you think I'm blind? Or just stupid?!"


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> I didn't know either! Her reply to me was "I however just listed it again for $60. Would you be willing to move forward with that price?" Not mentioning she had edited the shipping costs, and hoping I wouldn't notice she increased the shipping by $35 to $45.





BeenBurned said:


> This is how I'd respond:
> 
> Seller: "Would you be willing to move forward with that price?"
> Me: "Not now that you increased the shipping price by 4.5X thus raised the total from $85 to 105!"
> 
> I might even add, "do you think I'm blind? Or just stupid?!"


I would be more polite, and just ask why is the shipping so high? Maybe even suggest they put it in a flat rate box.


----------



## karetoll

I did send back a note to her, took a couple days for a reply.

She insists she hasn't edited the listing at all; the listing shows several edits, including shipping being edited in the day she countered my offer. She says shipping is $7, so I sent me a picture both of her listing and if the counter offer screen she sent me, skiing for more than the original BIN price.

Her reply was to tell me to pay the inflated wrong price, and she will include the overage in the parcel itself in cash. Not that I would consider buying even a shoelace from her at this point.


----------



## chicinthecity777

karetoll said:


> I did send back a note to her, took a couple days for a reply.
> 
> She insists she hasn't edited the listing at all; the listing shows several edits, including shipping being edited in the day she countered my offer. She says shipping is $7, so I sent me a picture both of her listing and if the counter offer screen she sent me, skiing for more than the original BIN price.
> 
> Her reply was to tell me to pay the inflated wrong price, and she will include the overage in the parcel itself in cash. Not that I would consider buying even a shoelace from her at this point.


She sounds like a nutter!


----------



## BadWolf10

A listing with a BIN and OBO. BIN was  $64.99 for a name brand preowned wallet in like new condition,  original price would be around $128. . I offered 10$ less than BIN. It was automatically declined. So I kept making offers, out of curiousity, all were declined until was within 2$ of the BIN price. What the what?? So why even have an OBO????? So, I retracted my offer and refuse to buy from her. Ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> A listing with a BIN and OBO. BIN was  $64.99 for a name brand preowned wallet in like new condition,  original price would be around $128. . I offered 10$ less than BIN. It was automatically declined. So I kept making offers, out of curiousity, all were declined until was within 2$ of the BIN price. What the what?? So why even have an OBO????? So, I retracted my offer and refuse to buy from her. Ridiculous.


I really hate this. I made a reasonable offer on an item and it was ignored. Eventually it sold for the BIN price. I wish the seller had at least told me that she wasn't accepting offers even though the listing was set up that way.


----------



## whateve

I'm selling 2 pairs of pants for $15 plus $6.75 shipping. A buyer today asked four questions about one pair, at the end of which, she asked it I would sell just one to her. I said yes and told her how much it would cost, and she said thanks, so I revised the listing. Then she changed her mind and said she would buy both, so I revised it back. Then she asked if I would take $20.50. That's a discount of $1.25. Is she just trying to annoy me?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm selling 2 pairs of pants for $15 plus $6.75 shipping. A buyer today asked four questions about one pair, at the end of which, she asked it I would sell just one to her. I said yes and told her how much it would cost, and she said thanks, so I revised the listing. Then she changed her mind and said she would buy both, so I revised it back. Then she asked if I would take $20.50. That's a discount of $1.25. Is she just trying to annoy me?


PITA but $1.25 off $20.50 isn't unreasonable. I'd do it.


----------



## karetoll

Imagine what shopping with her must be like ... picking up each item and putting it back multiple times!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I'm selling 2 pairs of pants for $15 plus $6.75 shipping. A buyer today asked four questions about one pair, at the end of which, she asked it I would sell just one to her. I said yes and told her how much it would cost, and she said thanks, so I revised the listing. Then she changed her mind and said she would buy both, so I revised it back. Then she asked if I would take $20.50. That's a discount of $1.25. Is she just trying to annoy me?





BeenBurned said:


> PITA but $1.25 off $20.50 isn't unreasonable. I'd do it.





karetoll said:


> Imagine what shopping with her must be like ... picking up each item and putting it back multiple times!


OMG, it gets worse! Now she only wants to buy one pair.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> OMG, it gets worse! Now she only wants to buy one pair.


I feel your pain!


----------



## musthaveseenher

whateve said:


> OMG, it gets worse! Now she only wants to buy one pair.


I would just block her. I wouldn't put it past her to receive the pants and then decide again she doesn't want them. Buyers think ebay is like a large department store these days, they don't seem to get that a lot of us are just people selling stuff from our wardrobes.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> OMG, it gets worse! Now she only wants to buy one pair.


block!


----------



## ayaaang

whateve said:


> OMG, it gets worse! Now she only wants to buy one pair.


If she's already putting you through so much trouble before buying it, I can already imagine all of the issues that could come up after you ship it to her. Unless you really need the money, I think it'd be better to save yourself the headache and not sell to her.


----------



## whateve

musthaveseenher said:


> I would just block her. I wouldn't put it past her to receive the pants and then decide again she doesn't want them. Buyers think ebay is like a large department store these days, they don't seem to get that a lot of us are just people selling stuff from our wardrobes.





BeenBurned said:


> block!





ayaaang said:


> If she's already putting you through so much trouble before buying it, I can already imagine all of the issues that could come up after you ship it to her. Unless you really need the money, I think it'd be better to save yourself the headache and not sell to her.


I was very patient with her, even considering changing the listing back to one pair this morning, but then she said she couldn't pay until tomorrow, so now she is blocked. I don't need the money. It's a very small sale. I cleaned out my daughter's closet and put some of her old clothes up for sale. During the time this buyer was annoying me, I made 5 sales of more expensive items.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> I was very patient with her, even considering changing the listing back to one pair this morning, but then she said she couldn't pay until tomorrow, so now she is blocked. I don't need the money. It's a very small sale. I cleaned out my daughter's closet and put some of her old clothes up for sale. During the time this buyer was annoying me, I made 5 sales of more expensive items.


You know that you are going to be getting a message from her wondering why in the world she was blocked.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> You know that you are going to be getting a message from her wondering why in the world she was blocked.


Well, I ended the listing so I don't think she can even contact me now.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> Well, I ended the listing so I don't think she can even contact me now.


Can she ASQ on another item?


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Can she ASQ on another item?


No, once she is blocked, she can't contact me on any other listings. If I hadn't ended the listing, she would still have been able to contact me and purchase, I believe. I had 8 watchers on that listing too.


----------



## whateve

Sean Paul said:


> Hi Lady , I wanna know how I can start my threat , cos I am a new user and I found everywhere, but I failed, So now I am every every distressed. Can tell me what should I do. I will appreciate what you are doing.


There might be a requirement for new members to have a certain number of posts before they can start a new thread. I'm not sure. When you are in a forum, at the top right of the page there will the magnifier symbol for doing a search, and next to that will be a box labelled "post new thread."  If you can't see it, then you may not be allowed to until you meet new member requirements. This section has some helpful information and is a good place to ask these kinds of questions: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> No, once she is blocked, she can't contact me on any other listings. If I hadn't ended the listing, she would still have been able to contact me and purchase, I believe. I had 8 watchers on that listing too.


Oh that sucks!
IDK where I read that once a prospective buyer contacted you they could continue to do so even if blocked. 
Trying to keep ish like that straight is why I don't sell when I am working full time


----------



## ayaaang

Sean Paul said:


> Hi Lady , I wanna know how I can start my threat , cos I am a new user and I found everywhere, but I failed, So now I am every every distressed. Can tell me what should I do. I will appreciate what you are doing.


I believe you need to make 5 posts before you are able to start a new thread. 



poopsie said:


> Oh that sucks!
> IDK where I read that once a prospective buyer contacted you they could continue to do so even if blocked.
> Trying to keep ish like that straight is why I don't sell when I am working full time


I would hope that once someone is blocked, they wouldn't be able to find you through your other items or contact you at all. Or else it seems a bit pointless to block someone. It'd possibly make sense that you can't block someone if they've already purchased something just so if issues arise, there's still an open line of communication?


----------



## bagdabaggies

I always leave a feedback on the seller's side and I get less than half back which is annoying. Also when I leave a nice feedback, I sometimes get one word. One word. And I promptly paid for the item. At least make an effort!

The worst is when I'm communicating and the seller is just awful, trying to dodge some questions. Next time leave all the obvious details so I wouldn't ask. Likewise details on information about the item and clear photos. 50/50 I have to fish it out of them to even add more photos on the listing.

Lastly is when they inflate the shipping price a bit. Like if the item is gonna be here delayed in a crappy package don't even charge above the normal price.


----------



## BeenBurned

ayaaang said:


> I would hope that once someone is blocked, they wouldn't be able to find you through your other items or contact you at all. Or else it seems a bit pointless to block someone. It'd possibly make sense that you can't block someone if they've already purchased something just so if issues arise, there's still an open line of communication?


Once someone is blocked, they can still do an advanced search of seller ID and find you. 

THe thing with contact is that if they've asked a question, even if blocked, as long as that listing is live, they can still contact you. That's why Whateve ended her listing.


----------



## whateve

bagdabaggies said:


> I always leave a feedback on the seller's side and I get less than half back which is annoying. Also when I leave a nice feedback, I sometimes get one word. One word. And I promptly paid for the item. At least make an effort!
> 
> The worst is when I'm communicating and the seller is just awful, trying to dodge some questions. Next time leave all the obvious details so I wouldn't ask. Likewise details on information about the item and clear photos. 50/50 I have to fish it out of them to even add more photos on the listing.
> 
> Lastly is when they inflate the shipping price a bit. Like if the item is gonna be here delayed in a crappy package don't even charge above the normal price.


Make sure you research how much it actually costs to ship. Some buyers think sellers overcharge without realizing how much it actually costs. I shipped a purse last week that cost me $39 for USPS priority. The box was oversized and weighed 5 pounds, and the buyer was more than halfway across the country from me. I charged the buyer $20, which seems like a lot if you don't know how much it actually costs.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Make sure you research how much it actually costs to ship. Some buyers think sellers overcharge without realizing how much it actually costs. I shipped a purse last week that cost me $39 for USPS priority. The box was oversized and weighed 5 pounds, and the buyer was more than halfway across the country from me. I charged the buyer $20, which seems like a lot if you don't know how much it actually costs.


This! I had a buyer message me saying that $15 was "too much for shipping" after making an offer for half of my BIN price. I explained to her that I do not make any money off of shipping, and have even refunded buyers the difference if I could send it cheaper.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Ugh...I bought a purse Sunday after winning an auction, paid immediately after the auction ended.  Seller has zero feedback an is obviously new to this.  After payment paypal is saying seller hasn't "accepted my payment" and ebay shows the hourglass.  Today the seller filed an unpaid item against me!  I am floored at how this is even possible, I contacted the seller, gave them the paypal transaction number and told them they needed to login to paypal to accept the payment....crickets and birds...what do you do at this point??


----------



## BadWolf10

debbiesdaughter said:


> Ugh...I bought a purse Sunday after winning an auction, paid immediately after the auction ended.  Seller has zero feedback an is obviously new to this.  After payment paypal is saying seller hasn't "accepted my payment" and ebay shows the hourglass.  Today the seller filed an unpaid item against me!  I am floored at how this is even possible, I contacted the seller, gave them the paypal transaction number and told them they needed to login to paypal to accept the payment....crickets and birds...what do you do at this point??


Oh man that stinks. I would contact ebay by phone if you can. Have them call you and discuss it person to person. Explain whats going on. In this case, it is a good thing ebay usually sides with the buyer.


----------



## whateve

debbiesdaughter said:


> Ugh...I bought a purse Sunday after winning an auction, paid immediately after the auction ended.  Seller has zero feedback an is obviously new to this.  After payment paypal is saying seller hasn't "accepted my payment" and ebay shows the hourglass.  Today the seller filed an unpaid item against me!  I am floored at how this is even possible, I contacted the seller, gave them the paypal transaction number and told them they needed to login to paypal to accept the payment....crickets and birds...what do you do at this point??


I don't think she has to log into to Paypal to accept the payment. This might have happened because she made a typo in the paypal address she entered into the listing. The only way she can fix this is to either create a new email that matches the address you paid, or you would have to cancel the transaction on paypal, then she would have to correct the email address on the listing, and probably relist it so you could buy it again.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

So what do you do if the seller will not respond? I have asked if there was an error with their email account and I would be glad to cancel and resend payment.  I called ebay and they said to wait for her to close the unpaid item case and then repay but there is nothing they can do until the seller confirms their paypal info...so frustrating when you have went above and beyond to buy something...


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> So what do you do if the seller will not respond? I have asked if there was an error with their email account and I would be glad to cancel and resend payment.*  I called ebay and they said to wait for her to close the unpaid item case* and then repay but there is nothing they can do until the seller confirms their paypal info...so frustrating when you have went above and beyond to buy something...


If she closes the unpaid item case, you'll get a strike.


----------



## labrat1996

Selling purses on eBay has been such a hassle lately. I sold 5 purses last week. The buyers for the Balenciaga First and Chanel WOC want to return them because they are " too small" despite the fact that I include full dimensions in each listing. Guess I will be using the pop can photos now to try and avoid that in the future since people must not read the listings. Another buyer claimed there was a stain on the bottom of a Saffiano Leather Purse and said since their was no picture of the bottom in the listing, it must have been there before I shipped it out. I sent her a picture of the obvious pristine bottom that I took before I sent the purse out ( with date stamp) and she said she just didn't know what happened and wanted a $50 refund to fix the problem ( on a $100 sale). I told her just to send it back, but she didn't want to and her birthday was the next day and she was under the weather - etc., etc. so to be nice I compromised at $30 even though I know there was no issue before it left (it was also wrapped in tissue paper and inside of a dust bag). Then she tried to up the refund to $35 because my FVF would be lowered due to the refund. I just refunded $30 even though my gut said just get the purse back. I wouldn't even have had to pay for return shipping since I have eBay concierge and get 5 free returns. Another buyer requested I wait a week to ship - which means I will get a shipping ding since I offer two day handling. Ok - Thanks! I just needed to vent!


----------



## Dooneysta

Peeves of a Buyer
(Or, My First Post After Lurking Long Time)

I have never sold anything, only bought. My current account is only two years old, but way back in the 90's I had a different one. I was in high school and paid with money orders...

Back then to my memory it was a little different if you got a janky item. I had a couple people not send me anything, and got some vile handbags that even a teen could tell were bad fakes. Back then I never got satisfaction (aka:a refund) from any of them. But there were great people too...I remember one lovely Aussie sent me three or four CDs (of a super-talented Aussie I crushed on) WITHOUT the money in hand first. They trusted I would send it on and add the correct postage when I received them, and I did, and still have the CDs. (The fake-&@$ bags, no.)

Nowadays it seems to have gotten significantly more predatory on both sides, though I believe my current account has seen significantly less scamming.
But here are my humble peeves as a buyer, all of which have been said (I read the ENTIRE thing, every reply)...

1) not selling the item for reasons that have nothing to do with scammy buyers (like you didn't get the price you wanted/you didn't actually have the item/etc so you cancelled the bid/payment.) Happened to me most recently with several Pandora beads coming from the same seller.
2) shipping the item using a cheaper service than I paid for and keeping the difference (I did not know till I read this thread that they 'can't' do that officially).
3) shipping with no protection whatsoever. Don't slap a handbag in a box with nary a piece of tissue in sight and expect it to be 'mint' with 'no wear' when the mailman finally pitches it at my door from the driveway. I ordered a vintage tabletop fan that looked like it was 1955 in the seller's house...he said he found it on a shelf in his elderly mother's closet and it DID look unused. He shoved it in a box too small with one piece of bubble wrap on top. When I got it the sides were full of rips, and opening it I cried. Actual tears. The motor casing, which HAD been pristine beautiful plastic or Bakelite/etc, had shattered into crumbs and shards,leaving the motor and wiring to flop around. I guess he thought the whole thing was metal and would be ok, because HE acted bummed out by the photos I sent. For god's sake, I would have paid for foam or peanuts. I'm still dwelling on it, because it was truly beautiful and survived many decades to be loved and not live forgotten on a shelf, only to die a disrespectful death for nothing. Pack stuff!!!

I'm gonna save the last peeve for a fresh post so I can get to my five-post threshold for starting my own!!! Huzzah! 

I've lurked on this site a LONG time. Then I signed up and continued to lurk a little. But I really have enjoyed my lurky adventures and I have admired a lot of the longtimers. So although I guess maybe a listing of what peeves me about sellers on eBay as my first comment is asking for trouble, I'm NOT talking about most of the people here, clearly...I love TPF!!


----------



## labrat1996

Dooneysta said:


> Peeves of a Buyer
> (Or, My First Post After Lurking Long Time)
> 
> I have never sold anything, only bought. My current account is only two years old, but way back in the 90's I had a different one. I was in high school and paid with money orders...
> 
> Back then to my memory it was a little different if you got a janky item. I had a couple people not send me anything, and got some vile handbags that even a teen could tell were bad fakes. Back then I never got satisfaction (aka:a refund) from any of them. But there were great people too...I remember one lovely Aussie sent me three or four CDs (of a super-talented Aussie I crushed on) WITHOUT the money in hand first. They trusted I would send it on and add the correct postage when I received them, and I did, and still have the CDs. (The fake-&@$ bags, no.)
> 
> Nowadays it seems to have gotten significantly more predatory on both sides, though I believe my current account has seen significantly less scamming.
> But here are my humble peeves as a buyer, all of which have been said (I read the ENTIRE thing, every reply)...
> 
> 1) not selling the item for reasons that have nothing to do with scammy buyers (like you didn't get the price you wanted/you didn't actually have the item/etc so you cancelled the bid/payment.) Happened to me most recently with several Pandora beads coming from the same seller.
> 2) shipping the item using a cheaper service than I paid for and keeping the difference (I did not know till I read this thread that they 'can't' do that officially).
> 3) shipping with no protection whatsoever. Don't slap a handbag in a box with nary a piece of tissue in sight and expect it to be 'mint' with 'no wear' when the mailman finally pitches it at my door from the driveway. I ordered a vintage tabletop fan that looked like it was 1955 in the seller's house...he said he found it on a shelf in his elderly mother's closet and it DID look unused. He shoved it in a box too small with one piece of bubble wrap on top. When I got it the sides were full of rips, and opening it I cried. Actual tears. The motor casing, which HAD been pristine beautiful plastic or Bakelite/etc, had shattered into crumbs and shards,leaving the motor and wiring to flop around. I guess he thought the whole thing was metal and would be ok, because HE acted bummed out by the photos I sent. For god's sake, I would have paid for foam or peanuts. I'm still dwelling on it, because it was truly beautiful and survived many decades to be loved and not live forgotten on a shelf, only to die a disrespectful death for nothing. Pack stuff!!!
> 
> I'm gonna save the last peeve for a fresh post so I can get to my five-post threshold for starting my own!!! Huzzah!
> 
> I've lurked on this site a LONG time. Then I signed up and continued to lurk a little. But I really have enjoyed my lurky adventures and I have admired a lot of the longtimers. So although I guess maybe a listing of what peeves me about sellers on eBay as my first comment is asking for trouble, I'm NOT talking about most of the people here, clearly...I love TPF!!



The packing issue irks me too! I won a bid on a pristine 9 quart Le Creuset Dutch Oven and the seller packed it so poorly that one of the handles was poking out of the box and the oven itself was cracked through the enamel AND cast iron! So sad! I just wanted to cry!


----------



## whateve

Dooneysta said:


> Peeves of a Buyer
> (Or, My First Post After Lurking Long Time)
> 
> I have never sold anything, only bought. My current account is only two years old, but way back in the 90's I had a different one. I was in high school and paid with money orders...
> 
> Back then to my memory it was a little different if you got a janky item. I had a couple people not send me anything, and got some vile handbags that even a teen could tell were bad fakes. Back then I never got satisfaction (aka:a refund) from any of them. But there were great people too...I remember one lovely Aussie sent me three or four CDs (of a super-talented Aussie I crushed on) WITHOUT the money in hand first. They trusted I would send it on and add the correct postage when I received them, and I did, and still have the CDs. (The fake-&@$ bags, no.)
> 
> Nowadays it seems to have gotten significantly more predatory on both sides, though I believe my current account has seen significantly less scamming.
> But here are my humble peeves as a buyer, all of which have been said (I read the ENTIRE thing, every reply)...
> 
> 1) not selling the item for reasons that have nothing to do with scammy buyers (like you didn't get the price you wanted/you didn't actually have the item/etc so you cancelled the bid/payment.) Happened to me most recently with several Pandora beads coming from the same seller.
> 2) shipping the item using a cheaper service than I paid for and keeping the difference (I did not know till I read this thread that they 'can't' do that officially).
> 3) shipping with no protection whatsoever. Don't slap a handbag in a box with nary a piece of tissue in sight and expect it to be 'mint' with 'no wear' when the mailman finally pitches it at my door from the driveway. I ordered a vintage tabletop fan that looked like it was 1955 in the seller's house...he said he found it on a shelf in his elderly mother's closet and it DID look unused. He shoved it in a box too small with one piece of bubble wrap on top. When I got it the sides were full of rips, and opening it I cried. Actual tears. The motor casing, which HAD been pristine beautiful plastic or Bakelite/etc, had shattered into crumbs and shards,leaving the motor and wiring to flop around. I guess he thought the whole thing was metal and would be ok, because HE acted bummed out by the photos I sent. For god's sake, I would have paid for foam or peanuts. I'm still dwelling on it, because it was truly beautiful and survived many decades to be loved and not live forgotten on a shelf, only to die a disrespectful death for nothing. Pack stuff!!!
> 
> I'm gonna save the last peeve for a fresh post so I can get to my five-post threshold for starting my own!!! Huzzah!
> 
> I've lurked on this site a LONG time. Then I signed up and continued to lurk a little. But I really have enjoyed my lurky adventures and I have admired a lot of the longtimers. So although I guess maybe a listing of what peeves me about sellers on eBay as my first comment is asking for trouble, I'm NOT talking about most of the people here, clearly...I love TPF!!





labrat1996 said:


> The packing issue irks me too! I won a bid on a pristine 9 quart Le Creuset Dutch Oven and the seller packed it so poorly that one of the handles was poking out of the box and the oven itself was cracked through the enamel AND cast iron! So sad! I just wanted to cry!


Me too. I bought a lovely bag with a beautiful hard leather strap with weaving detail in the center. Basically the strap is the star of the bag. The seller put it in an envelope without any padding. The strap was crimped when I got it. The seller was huffy and blamed the post office! She told me to file an insurance claim even though it was obviously her fault for not packing correctly. I kept the bag because I had been looking for it for a long time, and every time I carry it, I notice the damage. The seller got a negative from me. All she had to do was apologize.


----------



## Dooneysta

Peeves of a Buyer
(Or, Lurky No More)

So...yes...well..my last peeve about buying on eBay MAY involve more of the TPFers than the other three...erm..

It's been chewed over a great deal, but it's:

4) Best Offer thresholds that are unreasonably close to the regular price, and sellers blocking supplicants they consider have made a pitiful offering.

Now, I completely agree that there IS in fact a threshold below which an offer may duly be considered pitiful and the bringer shunned. Those of you telling of your $1 and $20 and $150 offers for $500 or $4000 listings when even $500/$4000 is half the retail??? Naw. Naw. That IS insulting and I agree I'd rather light the item on fire, put it out with my own spit and then salt the earth around my house with the ashes before I'd sell my ten-times carried Speedy Bandouliere 30 to you for seventeen bucks.

However, it DOES read like some people have itchy trigger fingers for the BBL. I guess I'm a bi$&@y buyer, but I didn't know that offering, say, $110 on a $150 listing (not counting shipping which is added after) is SO insulting.
Here's why: maybe I'm just old, but I don't actually EXPECT you to say 'sure! $110? Sold!'
Am I the only one who grew up understanding that in situations where negotiation is being courted (aka: a seller asked for Best Offers), the first offer is just my pie-in-the-sky number. 
I say I'll give you $110, you say no, you'll give me $145, I say well, how about $135, and we settle down at $138-144...

Maybe I'm unreasonable but ending up at $140 on a $150 listing doesn't seem like a face slap. 
I've offered $160 on a $199 listing expecting to be countered and end up in the 178-188 range and been countered with $198.99.
I've offered ten dollars less (on a +$100 item )and been countered with higher than asking. Yes, I'd get it if I asked for ten dollars off a twelve dollar item. But ten off $175 is enough to send some people foaming. It doesn't seem proportional sometimes.

I didn't realize till reading this thread that Best Offer is the default and so yes, maybe lots of sellers are getting them and don't know why. AND I didn't realize the full extent to which sellers are defenseless in many ways, so the BBL is totally necessary. Errrmagerrd, you guys are in the trenches getting pelted with shells. I will NEVER SELL now.

But I'm a good buyer in every respect except making insulting offers, apparently. I don't ask questions after the sale. I don't demand free overnight shipping when I paid for media or pelt you with emails if there's no tracking number six minutes after you get paid. I pay within 24 hours, usually within ten minutes. I leave feedback (normal, legitimate feedback). I don't ask to return unless it really is trashed. Trashed by any normal person's standards, not the standards of some of the picky cows you guys seem to be plagued by. I don't fish for partial refunds. I will buy from you more than once if you have nice things and I tolerate a LOT of crankiness in listings/communications (many people mention how terrible negativity in listings is(don't buy from me if you're gonna do a,b,c,d,e,f,g or h).

I hope there's room to reconsider HOW low an initial Best Offer has to be to warrant a block. I haven't meant to insult anyone in my offers but it seems I have. Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## Dooneysta

By the way, I HAVE asked the dreaded 'what's your bottom number' question prior to making an offer, and here's why:

One of two things would trigger this: 

Either the item is priced way over what it 'should' be after accounting for its rarity, condition, mitigating circumstances (it comes with a letter from Beyoncé because she sold it to me), etc, and I am trying to figure out if your Buy It Now price is a total pie-in-the-sky 'maybe someone will be silly enough to pay me this but really I'm expecting to get x' kind of thing, and I want to feel you out so I know whether you are nuts or just pitching a hopeful number out there, OR

I wanted to ask so I don't insult you with an offer you will consider pitiful and block me. This happened recently with a Dooney. It was originally...I don't recall, $170 I think. (Plus shipping, not including shipping). We talked about it and she said the lowest she would go was $130. So I offered $140, NOT $130.

I didn't really expect her to take that, I thought we'd wind up at $150-158 or so, but she did accept $140. I was happy, I hope she is, I didn't ask her lowest price in order to browbeat her into taking the lowest possible price; I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting her time or insulting her.

I see your point about why 'what's the least you'll take' is a red flag, but from a buyer's mouth, it's not always meant badly (though I agree maybe the way the buyer words it could be a warning sign)...


----------



## Dooneysta

I love this website, just wanted to throw that out there. And it has really been enlightening about what a pit of blinding despair eBay is capable of being.
You know, a wretched hive of scum and villainy.
I see why sellers are so peeved for sure.


----------



## whateve

Dooneysta said:


> Peeves of a Buyer
> (Or, Lurky No More)
> 
> So...yes...well..my last peeve about buying on eBay MAY involve more of the TPFers than the other three...erm..
> 
> It's been chewed over a great deal, but it's:
> 
> 4) Best Offer thresholds that are unreasonably close to the regular price, and sellers blocking supplicants they consider have made a pitiful offering.
> 
> Now, I completely agree that there IS in fact a threshold below which an offer may duly be considered pitiful and the bringer shunned. Those of you telling of your $1 and $20 and $150 offers for $500 or $4000 listings when even $500/$4000 is half the retail??? Naw. Naw. That IS insulting and I agree I'd rather light the item on fire, put it out with my own spit and then salt the earth around my house with the ashes before I'd sell my ten-times carried Speedy Bandouliere 30 to you for seventeen bucks.
> 
> However, it DOES read like some people have itchy trigger fingers for the BBL. I guess I'm a bi$&@y buyer, but I didn't know that offering, say, $110 on a $150 listing (not counting shipping which is added after) is SO insulting.
> Here's why: maybe I'm just old, but I don't actually EXPECT you to say 'sure! $110? Sold!'
> Am I the only one who grew up understanding that in situations where negotiation is being courted (aka: a seller asked for Best Offers), the first offer is just my pie-in-the-sky number.
> I say I'll give you $110, you say no, you'll give me $145, I say well, how about $135, and we settle down at $138-144...
> 
> Maybe I'm unreasonable but ending up at $140 on a $150 listing doesn't seem like a face slap.
> I've offered $160 on a $199 listing expecting to be countered and end up in the 178-188 range and been countered with $198.99.
> I've offered ten dollars less (on a +$100 item )and been countered with higher than asking. Yes, I'd get it if I asked for ten dollars off a twelve dollar item. But ten off $175 is enough to send some people foaming. It doesn't seem proportional sometimes.
> 
> I didn't realize till reading this thread that Best Offer is the default and so yes, maybe lots of sellers are getting them and don't know why. AND I didn't realize the full extent to which sellers are defenseless in many ways, so the BBL is totally necessary. Errrmagerrd, you guys are in the trenches getting pelted with shells. I will NEVER SELL now.
> 
> But I'm a good buyer in every respect except making insulting offers, apparently. I don't ask questions after the sale. I don't demand free overnight shipping when I paid for media or pelt you with emails if there's no tracking number six minutes after you get paid. I pay within 24 hours, usually within ten minutes. I leave feedback (normal, legitimate feedback). I don't ask to return unless it really is trashed. Trashed by any normal person's standards, not the standards of some of the picky cows you guys seem to be plagued by. I don't fish for partial refunds. I will buy from you more than once if you have nice things and I tolerate a LOT of crankiness in listings/communications (many people mention how terrible negativity in listings is(don't buy from me if you're gonna do a,b,c,d,e,f,g or h).
> 
> I hope there's room to reconsider HOW low an initial Best Offer has to be to warrant a block. I haven't meant to insult anyone in my offers but it seems I have. Now I don't know what to do.


Don't worry about it. I make some offers that might be considered insulting. However, usually my offer is close to the amount I want to pay. There are some items I only want if I get the price I'm asking. Once I offered $50 for a $100 listing and it was accepted. The item wasn't really NWT as the seller claimed, which is why she jumped at my offer. I have no idea how often I've been blocked due to insulting offers. I don't think very often because I can't remember ever not being able to bid or buy from any seller I wanted.

What peeves me is when a listing is set to BO, and I would be willing to pay the list price but feel like a chump if I don't at least try to get something of a discount so I make an offer. Then my offer is ignored, not even countered or denied, and the item just sits there until someone does a BIN. I would have done the BIN if I had known that is what the seller wanted.

As a seller, I try not to get insulted by any offer. The worst are when someone just sends you a one word message on a listing that isn't set to take offers, i.e. "50?" They don't even have the decency to say please or thank you or form a complete sentence. No matter how insulting the message, or how much I want to answer snarkily, I always answer politely. Sometimes I'll even send them an offer for an amount I'll be willing to accept. Most of the time these offers are ignored, but once in awhile I'll end up with a sale.


----------



## Dooneysta

whateve said:


> Me too. I bought a lovely bag with a beautiful hard leather strap with weaving detail in the center. Basically the strap is the star of the bag. The seller put it in an envelope without any padding. The strap was crimped when I got it. The seller was huffy and blamed the post office! She told me to file an insurance claim even though it was obviously her fault for not packing correctly. I kept the bag because I had been looking for it for a long time, and every time I carry it, I notice the damage. The seller got a negative from me. All she had to do was apologize.



The worst! I would notice it too every time. Is it really permanent..? Maybe some gentle heat and counterweight..?
Even if it is at least it has someone to love it and do it right in future. Good on you to keep it...


----------



## whateve

Dooneysta said:


> The worst! I would notice it too every time. Is it really permanent..? Maybe some gentle heat and counterweight..?
> Even if it is at least it has someone to love it and do it right in future. Good on you to keep it...


It is permanent. I straightened it as much as I could and put some edge coating on the bend. It probably isn't noticeable to anyone but me. It is one of my favorite bags, regardless.


----------



## labrat1996

Dooneysta said:


> I love this website, just wanted to throw that out there. And it has really been enlightening about what a pit of blinding despair eBay is capable of being.
> You know, a wretched hive of scum and villainy.
> I see why sellers are so peeved for sure.



eBay used to be such a fun place! Strangely enough, one of the problem buyers said that she remembered my eBay ID from when I used to sell dolls to her now deceased aunt. Back when eBay was fun.


----------



## Dooneysta

labrat1996 said:


> eBay used to be such a fun place! Strangely enough, one of the problem buyers said that she remembered my eBay ID from when I used to sell dolls to her now deceased aunt. Back when eBay was fun.


That's...just...incredible that she remembers that. I wouldn't be so amazed if the aunt remembered you, since she was the doll buyer, but the random niece who presumably was just a casual observer..? Was she standing over the keyboard or did the aunt talk about you all the time, I wonder...

Well, if the latter, it's wonderful you brought THAT MUCH joy to someone that their family remembers you years later ; if the former, that's just creeper-y she filed your name away..! It's a small, small world, as the song reminds us..


----------



## labrat1996

Dooneysta said:


> That's...just...incredible that she remembers that. I wouldn't be so amazed if the aunt remembered you, since she was the doll buyer, but the random niece who presumably was just a casual observer..? Was she standing over the keyboard or did the aunt talk about you all the time, I wonder...
> 
> Well, if the latter, it's wonderful you brought THAT MUCH joy to someone that their family remembers you years later ; if the former, that's just creeper-y she filed your name away..! It's a small, small world, as the song reminds us..



I had several buyers that had multiple purchases and back in the day we all used to chat quite a bit about dolls. I even visited one of my buyers in New York City at her invitation and we spent a couple of days together going out to eat and seeing doll collections of her doll club friends. She lived in a Penthouse smack dab in the middle of the South Side of Central Park and used to have Billy Joel as a neighbor.

 I do barely remember the Aunt in particular - it has been quite a while since I lost interest in dolls. It used to be so free and easy to communicate with other eBayers before they started locking down the sending of eMail addresses. I was glad to hear that I had made her Aunt happy with her purchases and the time we had spent email chatting. Yes, so to answer your question it was more her aunt talked about me than the buyer creeping on her aunt. I guess that's why I still gravitate to places like Purse Forum because I do miss the community that eBay once was!


----------



## Toto too

What you do is not worry about it.  There's nothing wrong with making a low ball offer, you never know if someone is going to accept or not.  I've made offers that I didn't expect to be taken, yet they were.  My complaint is when people get rude.  I've never had anyone get rude when I've made an offer, but I sure have as a seller.  I do not have the best offer option on any of my auctions, but I still get offers.  When I politely decline, I get persistent, rude replies.


----------



## BomberGal

Dooneysta said:


> By the way, I HAVE asked the dreaded 'what's your bottom number' question prior to making an offer, and here's why:
> 
> One of two things would trigger this:
> 
> Either the item is priced way over what it 'should' be after accounting for its rarity, condition, mitigating circumstances (it comes with a letter from Beyoncé because she sold it to me), etc, and I am trying to figure out if your Buy It Now price is a total pie-in-the-sky 'maybe someone will be silly enough to pay me this but really I'm expecting to get x' kind of thing, and I want to feel you out so I know whether you are nuts or just pitching a hopeful number out there, OR
> 
> I wanted to ask so I don't insult you with an offer you will consider pitiful and block me. This happened recently with a Dooney. It was originally...I don't recall, $170 I think. (Plus shipping, not including shipping). We talked about it and she said the lowest she would go was $130. So I offered $140, NOT $130.
> 
> I didn't really expect her to take that, I thought we'd wind up at $150-158 or so, but she did accept $140. I was happy, I hope she is, I didn't ask her lowest price in order to browbeat her into taking the lowest possible price; I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting her time or insulting her.
> 
> I see your point about why 'what's the least you'll take' is a red flag, but from a buyer's mouth, it's not always meant badly (though I agree maybe the way the buyer words it could be a warning sign)...




While I can understand what you hope to achieve with that, I will say as a seller I no longer even waste my time answering that question. I generally just block.

The reason for that is that it generally involves:

1. I don't even have a best offer option OR its an auction. The former I may consider a reasonable offer given politely, but I'm not going to under play myself by going straight to the bottom line. 

2. If I do have an "Or Best Offer" option: The person asking that question is almost assuredly not going to be the *best offer. If the listing is "OBO" then I'm expecting the buyer to make the offer. As a seller, it really doesn't play into my favor to say what the absolute least I'll take for an item is. If the offer is too low, I'll refuse it. If its a little low, but in a reasonable ball park, I'll counter. If its reasonable, I'll take it. Thats all there is to it. 

3. When I did used to answer the question... The end result was them trying to haggle lower, nit pick, partials, ect. I have personally never received a reasonable offer from someone who opened with "Whats your lowest?" I've gotten, instead, many head aches and bizarre buyer logic about things like "Well how can I resell it at a profit if you sell it to me for that?!" or "But I only want to use it once so I don't want to pay that..." or "I know its super hard to find and you're selling it lower than any other seller, but it retailed for X so I only want to pay 5% of that..." or "Well so and so said they'd sell it to me for X" or "I know you said $100 is your lowest, but $5 is my highest so take it or leave it."  Its just not worth it, not worth the stress, not worth the frustration, not worth my time. I'm not that desperate for a sale. 

That said, I don't get snippy or lash out at low ballers. At best I'll just say no thank you. At worst I'll just ignore and, if possible, block.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooneysta said:


> We talked about it and she said the lowest she would go was $130. So I offered $140, NOT $130.


With all due respect, I don't believe that. 

 I've never seen (nor can I imagine) a buyer who will offer more than the seller indicates is the lowest she'll take. 

When a buyer asks that question and is lucky enough to get an answer, that's the price she's going to offer!


----------



## kerryisntreal

I've had a bunch of nearly new beautiful higher end boots listed, and lately I've been having a LOT of buyers message me on auctions with an already-low starting price (for the market) & no BIN/other options asking if I'll sell for $50-$200 under what the my starting price is, letting me know that they'll buy it right then. 

I get wanting a deal, but quite often the auctions I get messages on already have bids (not by them!), and the message is paired with a "I don't know my size in this brand, will it fit me?". Idk if it's the allure of the brand name @ the starting price point or what, but I've been *inundated* with requests like that this week. 

My response is usually the same - that since it's the first time they're being listed, I plan to let the auction go to the end. I have to bite my tongue (err, my hands?) to NOT tell people who mention that there are no bids that I see just how many people are watching/asking questions & that most of the bidding typically happens w/in the last hour of the auction anyway. 

::sigh::


----------



## restricter

This is a USPS peeve.  Just shipped an expensive item and the package got mutilated in transit.  Buyer opened a return with a picture of the shredded box, complained about the box but no word about whether the item arrived.

And if it didn't, I'm out a fairly significant amount.


----------



## whateve

A buyer left me good feedback stating that I was so nice to take her return even when I don't take returns. I hope my other buyers don't read that!


----------



## TNgypsy

whateve said:


> A buyer left me good feedback stating that I was so nice to take her return even when I don't take returns. I hope my other buyers don't read that!



Yes!
I'm a seller and a buyer.
I had to return a defective pair of boots to a seller. The inside heel of one of the boots was almost smashed in from the inside. I couldn't get my foot in at all because the opening was smashed in. The outside looked perfectly fine. I didn't believe there was any way she could have known that. She did not accept returns. I told her the problem and she immediately accepted the return. I left her pos feedback simply stating that she was great to work with. It's not fair to put a seller out there like that if I had mentioned her taking a return even though she normally doesn't. 
She didn't mean to sell me a defective pair of boots and she took care of it = great seller to work with.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> This is a USPS peeve.  Just shipped an expensive item and the package got mutilated in transit.  Buyer opened a return with a picture of the shredded box, complained about the box but no word about whether the item arrived.
> 
> And if it didn't, I'm out a fairly significant amount.


Crap!


----------



## BeenBurned

TNgypsy said:


> Yes!
> I'm a seller and a buyer.
> I had to return a defective pair of boots to a seller. The inside heel of one of the boots was almost smashed in from the inside. I couldn't get my foot in at all because the opening was smashed in. The outside looked perfectly fine. I didn't believe there was any way she could have known that. She did not accept returns.* I told her the problem and she immediately accepted the return. I left her pos feedback simply stating that she was great to work with.* It's not fair to put a seller out there like that if I had mentioned her taking a return even though she normally doesn't.
> She didn't mean to sell me a defective pair of boots and she took care of it = great seller to work with.


Unfortunately, those types of soft positives don't always reflect in the way you (or sellers) hope. 

According to the ebay discussion boards, soft positives left by buyers often equate to problem buyers (legit or not) and many sellers block those buyers.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Crap!



Double crap.  She got torn packaging and that's it.  It came in a sealed USPS baggie.  I issued the refund and I already know the USPS insurance merry go round is a waste of time.  Ugh.


----------



## TNgypsy

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, those types of soft positives don't always reflect in the way you (or sellers) hope.
> 
> According to the ebay discussion boards, soft positives left by buyers often equate to problem buyers (legit or not) and many sellers block those buyers.



Hmmm...interesting. Is not leaving any feedback better or should I have left neutral or a he'd negative? Honest question. What's the best way to handle that if it occurs again? I didn't intend to hurt the seller. If it hurt me, I think I'll be ok. But I certainly didn't want to hurt her. In 16 years & 2500+ transactions, I've returned 3 items. One item was not nwt and had baby food on it and a cut strap, and one instance the guy shipped me men's shorts and I ordered a woman's sports bra (of which I shipped the shorts back at my expense and I never received the bra) and then the defective boots. I've actually been lucky I guess.


----------



## whateve

TNgypsy said:


> Hmmm...interesting. Is not leaving any feedback better or should I have left neutral or a he'd negative? Honest question. What's the best way to handle that if it occurs again? I didn't intend to hurt the seller. If it hurt me, I think I'll be ok. But I certainly didn't want to hurt her. In 16 years & 2500+ transactions, I've returned 3 items. One item was not nwt and had baby food on it and a cut strap, and one instance the guy shipped me men's shorts and I ordered a woman's sports bra (of which I shipped the shorts back at my expense and I never received the bra) and then the defective boots. I've actually been lucky I guess.


It reflects on you, the buyer, not the seller in that case. Phrases like "great to work with" imply that you asked for something special, like a discount or a return. It makes you sound like a problem buyer.


----------



## TNgypsy

whateve said:


> It reflects on you, the buyer, not the seller in that case. Phrases like "great to work with" imply that you asked for something special, like a discount or a return. It makes you sound like a problem buyer.



Oh wow. I had no idea. I leave that when I've had a dialogue with a buyer or seller and they've truly been great to work with. I'll stick with "shipped quickly, as described, fast payment, great communication, better than expected....". That type of feedback. More objective than subjective. The day wasn't wasted. I learned something.  
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It reflects on you, the buyer, not the seller in that case. Phrases like "great to work with" imply that you asked for something special, like a discount or a return. It makes you sound like a problem buyer.


Exactly. That's the point I was making.


----------



## BeenBurned

TNgypsy said:


> Oh wow. I had no idea. I leave that when I've had a dialogue with a buyer or seller and they've truly been great to work with. I'll stick with "shipped quickly, as described, fast payment, great communication, better than expected....". That type of feedback. More objective than subjective. The day wasn't wasted. I learned something.
> Thanks!


That's much better!


----------



## nicole0612

TNgypsy said:


> Oh wow. I had no idea. I leave that when I've had a dialogue with a buyer or seller and they've truly been great to work with. I'll stick with "shipped quickly, as described, fast payment, great communication, better than expected....". That type of feedback. More objective than subjective. The day wasn't wasted. I learned something.
> Thanks!



Interesting, I'm sure I have used similar sounding feedback as well, not anything regarding returns, but for example if I asked a question about measurements and the seller got back to me quickly. Good to know that this type of statement should be avoided.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HELP!! Just got a return request from a buyer because "item does not match description." Buyer is disappointed that big is too small. I correctly listed all measurements, and even included a photo of me holding the bag. Do you think eBay will side with me?? I really don't want to pay return shipping or any of that nonsense. I just want to close this request. I think it's the buyer's own fault.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> HELP!! Just got a return request from a buyer because "item does not match description." Buyer is disappointed that big is too small. I correctly listed all measurements, and even included a photo of me holding the bag. Do you think eBay will side with me?? I really don't want to pay return shipping or any of that nonsense. I just want to close this request. I think it's the buyer's own fault.


I won a case like this a few years ago. Who knows what ebay will do these days? In my case, I described the bag as very small, and included measurements. The buyer claimed it was too small. Did you check any of those boxes for bag size in your listing?


----------



## BeenBurned

bellebellebelle19 said:


> HELP!! Just got a return request from a buyer because "item does not match description." Buyer is disappointed that big is too small. I correctly listed all measurements, and even included a photo of me holding the bag. Do you think eBay will side with me?? I really don't want to pay return shipping or any of that nonsense. I just want to close this request. I think it's the buyer's own fault.





whateve said:


> I won a case like this a few years ago. Who knows what ebay will do these days? In my case, I described the bag as very small, and included measurements. The buyer claimed it was too small. Did you check any of those boxes for bag size in your listing?


Do you have a return policy? If so, you're required to take the return as per your return policy. 

If you don't have a return policy but you don't want to risk having ebay find against you, you can always respond that the measurements are in the listing and are accurate but if the buyer finds the bag too small, she can choose to return it at her expense. Once received, you'll refund her purchase price.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> I won a case like this a few years ago. Who knows what ebay will do these days? In my case, I described the bag as very small, and included measurements. The buyer claimed it was too small. Did you check any of those boxes for bag size in your listing?





BeenBurned said:


> Do you have a return policy? If so, you're required to take the return as per your return policy.
> 
> If you don't have a return policy but you don't want to risk having ebay find against you, you can always respond that the measurements are in the listing and are accurate but if the buyer finds the bag too small, she can choose to return it at her expense. Once received, you'll refund her purchase price.


Thanks both! I didn't check a size in my listing. I'm really hoping the buyer just drops this!

I check my listing and it says returns not accepted! I just replied her back saying that I don't accept returns. If she wants to persist I may offer the returns at her expense. 

This is my biggest pet peeve online in general. I hate reading reviews where people complain because the item didn't meet their expectations but all relevant info is in the description. I never would've guessed it would happen to me!!


----------



## BeenBurned

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks both! I didn't check a size in my listing. I'm really hoping the buyer just drops this!
> 
> I check my listing and it says returns not accepted! I just replied her back saying that I don't accept returns. If she wants to persist I may offer the returns at her expense.
> 
> This is my biggest pet peeve online in general. I hate reading reviews where people complain because the item didn't meet their expectations but all relevant info is in the description. I never would've guessed it would happen to me!!


The thing is that you can certainly have a no return policy but that policy doesn't apply if a buyer can claim that the item wasn't accurately described. 

If the buyer files a SNAD dispute, what she is forced to do with a no-return seller, ebay tends to lean in favor of the buyer and you'll have to pay return shipping. However by allowing the return, you're more apt to look like the good guy who makes an exception to her policy. 

In this thread, post #14 gives a sample response to a buyer request for a return of an item that is accurately described but the buyer claimed SNAD: (Tweak because that template is specifically referring to a counterfeit accusation but you can adjust to fit the situation.)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ling-with-ebay-troubles.951455/#post-30611053


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Do you have a return policy? If so, you're required to take the return as per your return policy.
> 
> If you don't have a return policy but you don't want to risk having ebay find against you, you can always respond that the measurements are in the listing and are accurate but if the buyer finds the bag too small, she can choose to return it at her expense. Once received, you'll refund her purchase price.


I don't believe this is true, unless ebay changed things. A SNAD return is not the same as a normal return. On one of my ebay accounts I take returns. I had a buyer claim not as described in that account. I fought it and ebay sided with me. Because I won, the buyer was blocked from returning, even from doing a normal return where she would have paid shipping.

I also think that once the buyer opens a SNAD claim, the seller has three options: deny the return, accept the return (which means the seller pays all shipping and has to give a complete refund), or offer a refund, either partial or full. You can't negotiate with the buyer at this point, asking her to pay for the return shipping, unless she is willing to close the SNAD claim.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks both! I didn't check a size in my listing. I'm really hoping the buyer just drops this!
> 
> I check my listing and it says returns not accepted! I just replied her back saying that I don't accept returns. If she wants to persist I may offer the returns at her expense.
> 
> This is my biggest pet peeve online in general. I hate reading reviews where people complain because the item didn't meet their expectations but all relevant info is in the description. I never would've guessed it would happen to me!!


I would be as nice as I could be and tell her I'm sorry she is disappointed. Then point out that you feel the bag was accurately described. 

I really doubt your buyer will drop this. She may not realize what she triggered by claiming not as described. However, what incentive does she have to return it at her expense, instead of yours?

Be prepared for her to escalate. If she does this, you want to make sure that you have presented your case clearly in the messages, so you have a chance that ebay will rule in your favor.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So she sends me multiple messages at a time so I missed several, many including rude comments the worst of which is "I want my refunf you b*tch!!!!" But without the asterisk. Is there any way I can just be rid of this buyer or report her to eBay? I read their policies and they said profanity is not allowed. I'm not sure if "b*tch" is profane enough for them but I'm done with this person. I responded twice already before seeing the multiple rude comments being firm about my description and no return policy and I'm not planning to respond again after seeing her crazy talk.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

BeenBurned said:


> The thing is that you can certainly have a no return policy but that policy doesn't apply if a buyer can claim that the item wasn't accurately described.
> 
> If the buyer files a SNAD dispute, what she is forced to do with a no-return seller, ebay tends to lean in favor of the buyer and you'll have to pay return shipping. However by allowing the return, you're more apt to look like the good guy who makes an exception to her policy.
> 
> In this thread, post #14 gives a sample response to a buyer request for a return of an item that is accurately described but the buyer claimed SNAD: (Tweak because that template is specifically referring to a counterfeit accusation but you can adjust to fit the situation.)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ling-with-ebay-troubles.951455/#post-30611053





whateve said:


> I would be as nice as I could be and tell her I'm sorry she is disappointed. Then point out that you feel the bag was accurately described.
> 
> I really doubt your buyer will drop this. She may not realize what she triggered by claiming not as described. However, what incentive does she have to return it at her expense, instead of yours?
> 
> Be prepared for her to escalate. If she does this, you want to make sure that you have presented your case clearly in the messages, so you have a chance that ebay will rule in your favor.



Hello, I've responded to you both in the post above but forgot to quote!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't believe this is true, unless ebay changed things. A SNAD return is not the same as a normal return. On one of my ebay accounts I take returns. I had a buyer claim not as described in that account. I fought it and ebay sided with me. Because I won, the buyer was blocked from returning, even from doing a normal return where she would have paid shipping.
> 
> I also think that once the buyer opens a SNAD claim, the seller has three options: deny the return, accept the return (which means the seller pays all shipping and has to give a complete refund), or offer a refund, either partial or full. You can't negotiate with the buyer at this point, asking her to pay for the return shipping, unless she is willing to close the SNAD claim.


Thanks, Whateve. I stand corrected. 

@bellebellebelle19, since she's losing control, I suggest you stop responding to her and wait for the ebay case to be escalated (if she does so) or to close (if the escalation times out).


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So she sends me multiple messages at a time so I missed several, many including rude comments the worst of which is "I want my refunf you b*tch!!!!" But without the asterisk. Is there any way I can just be rid of this buyer or report her to eBay? I read their policies and they said profanity is not allowed. I'm not sure if "b*tch" is profane enough for them but I'm done with this person. I responded twice already before seeing the multiple rude comments being firm about my description and no return policy and I'm not planning to respond again after seeing her crazy talk.


You can call ebay and tell them about the profanity. It might help your case. Your buyer may not realize that her next step is to escalate, so you might be able to wait it out.


----------



## labrat1996

It's been said before, but shill bidding on an auction instead of using a Reserve or BIN. There is a Blue Metal Edge Balenciaga City on eBay with the top two bids from ID's with 0 feedback and 100% activity with the seller of the bag. Hmmmmm.


----------



## BeenBurned

labrat1996 said:


> It's been said before, but shill bidding on an auction instead of using a Reserve or BIN. There is a Blue Metal Edge Balenciaga City on eBay with the top two bids from ID's with 0 feedback and 100% activity with the seller of the bag. Hmmmmm.


I dislike shill bidding as much as anyone else but if you're referring to the listing I think you are, I don't see shill bidding. What I see are newbies (there are actually 5 0-feedback bidders) who don't understand proxy bidding and don't realize that the next incremental bid isn't necessarily going to make them the top bidder.

To prove my point, go to the bidding history and click on "show automatic bids." You'll see that each bid is placed at the next increment. These are NOT attempts to drive up the price.

And in fact, only one bidder has 100% of her bids with that seller. And that bidder only placed 1 bid total! So her 1 bid is on that item.


----------



## labrat1996

BeenBurned said:


> I dislike shill bidding as much as anyone else but if you're referring to the listing I think you are, I don't see shill bidding. What I see are newbies (there are actually 5 0-feedback bidders) who don't understand proxy bidding and don't realize that the next incremental bid isn't necessarily going to make them the top bidder.
> 
> To prove my point, go to the bidding history and click on "show automatic bids." You'll see that each bid is placed at the next increment. These are NOT attempts to drive up the price.
> 
> And in fact, only one bidder has 100% of her bids with that seller. And that bidder only placed 1 bid total! So her 1 bid is on that item.


I get you are saying. The bag is fake anyway and has been reported. That could be the reason for the zero feedback bidders. They may be unfamiliar with the details of the bag and think they are getting a good deal.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> You can call ebay and tell them about the profanity. It might help your case. Your buyer may not realize that her next step is to escalate, so you might be able to wait it out.


Hmm, now my buyer is claiming she mailed the bag back. I don't think this woman knows how ebay works. If I get the bag back, I suppose I could just refund her?


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hmm, now my buyer is claiming she mailed the bag back. I don't think this woman knows how ebay works. If I get the bag back, I suppose I could just refund her?


I believe you have to. Make sure ebay closes the case after you do.


----------



## Dooneysta

BeenBurned said:


> With all due respect, I don't believe that.
> 
> I've never seen (nor can I imagine) a buyer who will offer more than the seller indicates is the lowest she'll take.
> 
> When a buyer asks that question and is lucky enough to get an answer, that's the price she's going to offer!



Nevertheless, that's what happened. Here's a screenshot of the item at its original asking price..

I don't know how to find the other messages on the mobile app...but initially I asked if she would consider $110, and she replied that because of fees, $130 was her floor. When she said that, I sent an offer of $130, and BEFORE she replied/counteroffered/declined I noticed I had offered that probably because I had that number on the brain. There's no way I can find on the app to amend your offer; you have to wait for the seller to react. So I was bummed out; then it occurred to me that you can send a plain message anytime. So here's a screenshot of me then messaging her telling her my intent was to offer $140, not $130 and if that number was ok, she could 'counteroffer' 140 or decline me at which point I would offer $140. I believe she chose the 'counteroffer' and I took it as I said I would.
I mean yes, if she'd said 'it's ok I'll take $130', I wouldn't have fought her! Obviously. But I wanted it, I didn't want her to decline the offer and write me off since it had so many watchers; I just wanted to do the deal.

Perhaps with the listing number shown there and the full site you can see the whole thing; all I have access to is the app. 
I'm sorry you apparently have had lots of cheap, greedy buyers, but we aren't all.


----------



## BomberGal

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3831293
> 
> I don't know how to find the other messages on the mobile app...but initially I asked if she would consider $110, and she replied that because of fees, $130 was her floor. When she said that, I sent an offer of $130, and BEFORE she replied/counteroffered/declined I noticed I had offered that probably because I had that number on the brain. There's no way I can find on the app to amend your offer; you have to wait for the seller to react. So I was bummed out; then it occurred to me that you can send a plain message anytime. So here's a screenshot of me then messaging her telling her my intent was to offer $140, not $130 and if that number was ok, she could 'counteroffer' 140 or decline me at which point I would offer $140. I believe she chose the 'counteroffer' and I took it as I said I would.
> I mean yes, if she'd said 'it's ok I'll take $130', I wouldn't have fought her! Obviously. But I wanted it, I didn't want her to decline the offer and write me off since it had so many watchers; I just wanted to do the deal.



Ah, but see... You didn't actually ask "Whats your lowest." in this situation. You took the initiative of making an offer (that fell into the "a little low, but reasonable ball park" category I mentioned) and she counter offered with her lowest. That's very different than the buyer opening up negotiations with "What's your lowest?" 

And yes, not all buyers are greedy and problematic. But for sellers, its not in their best interest to wade through the swamp looking for a coin, when there are better options available.


----------



## Dooneysta

BomberGal said:


> Ah, but see... You didn't actually ask "Whats your lowest." in this situation. You took the initiative of making an offer (that fell into the "a little low, but reasonable ball park" category I mentioned) and she counter offered with her lowest. That's very different than the buyer opening up negotiations with "What's your lowest?"
> 
> And yes, not all buyers are greedy and problematic. But for sellers, its not in their best interest to wade through the swamp looking for a coin, when there are better options available.



Yes, that's so..

I simply replied with the screenshot because it was implied that I was fibbing that a buyer would offer more than what the seller said was their lowest. It does happen, though sadly reading these eBay threads, it admittedly doesn't seem to happen much. I offered more because there were fifteen watchers and I was hoping to sweeten the pot and close the deal.

Sellers seem to have it terrible on every selling platform. I will definitely not ever try it, that's for sure. It seems traumatic; you get so used to getting slapped around and backstabbed by morally bankrupt 'buyers' you can't even credit the notion that you might not get shanked every third sale. Yeah, you could 'get out of the relationship' and stop selling, but why should you have to? Why can't people just not be horsepiles to each other? 
I wish honest, profligate spenders for buyers on BeenBurned; she's cool.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooneysta said:


> Yes, that's so..
> 
> I simply replied with the screenshot because it was implied that I was fibbing that a buyer would offer more than what the seller said was their lowest. It does happen, though sadly reading these eBay threads, it admittedly doesn't seem to happen much. I offered more because there were fifteen watchers and I was hoping to sweeten the pot and close the deal.
> 
> Sellers seem to have it terrible on every selling platform. I will definitely not ever try it, that's for sure. It seems traumatic; you get so used to getting slapped around and backstabbed by morally bankrupt 'buyers' you can't even credit the notion that you might not get shanked every third sale. Yeah, you could 'get out of the relationship' and stop selling, but why should you have to? Why can't people just not be horsepiles to each other?
> I wish honest, profligate spenders for buyers on BeenBurned; she's cool.


Apparently, it worked for both you and the seller because you bought the item and both you and the seller left positive feedback for each other. Congrats and enjoy the Dooney!

BTW, it's very unusual for a buyer who knows a seller's bottom line to offer more! That was extremely generous of you.


----------



## restricter

I learned the hard way that Yankee Candle does not like people reselling their candles.  Never mind that this is a discontinued scent that's been sitting in my cupboard for a couple of years.  They asserted their 'rights' just after the buyer sent payment.  She flipped out and called me a scammer and, frankly, I don't blame her.  I would have done the same thing in her shoes.  Anyway, I immediately refunded her and she immediately asked if I could sell her the candle anyway.   Needless to say, it worked out for both of us but I'm a little ticked at Yankee.  Under their interpretation of their 'rights', a person could never resell a car (for example).  If I had the time and patience, I'd sue the ever-living crap out of them for tortious interference with a contract.


----------



## Dooneysta

restricter said:


> I learned the hard way that Yankee Candle does not like people reselling their candles.  Never mind that this is a discontinued scent that's been sitting in my cupboard for a couple of years.  They asserted their 'rights' just after the buyer sent payment.  She flipped out and called me a scammer and, frankly, I don't blame her.  I would have done the same thing in her shoes.  Anyway, I immediately refunded her and she immediately asked if I could sell her the candle anyway.   Needless to say, it worked out for both of us but I'm a little ticked at Yankee.  Under their interpretation of their 'rights', a person could never resell a car (for example).  If I had the time and patience, I'd sue the ever-living crap out of them for tortious interference with a contract.



Wow.
I love Yankee Candle. Husband has noticed how many candles we own because I made the mistake of stashing his scuba gear in the candle closet. (There's about 175 large jars, plus Voluspa, Kringle, and B&BW 

I have several Yankees on my watchlist. Yes, I even bought the turkey-and-stuffing one.

I'm sorry, that's wicked skunky of them. They really recently changed ownership and maybe the new corporate overlords got a bug about it for some reason.

I'm no lawyer but yes, I bet you'd win assuming the court accepted they were real.
Yankee says they may refuse orders they deem 'commercial' quantities but once they have deigned to sell to you, I'd say they have little right to supervise your property. It's not software; there's no license agreement on the bottom of the jar!

eBay often VEROs listings, of course, but saying you can't sell real product?? Whatever. You can buy YC at Wally World.They have more retail access points than stars in the sky. NOW they're picky?

I'm sorry. You're being wronged.


----------



## denimcococabas

I had a listing pulled for using the word Velcro. Apparently using the brand name to describe hook and loop closure (because everyone knows what that describes) is a copyright violation. How do they know the item didn't contain actual Velcro brand product? So irritating that the listing couldn't be retrieved for editing and had to be made from scratch.


----------



## Dooneysta

denimcococabas said:


> I had a listing pulled for using the word Velcro. Apparently using the brand name to describe hook and loop closure (because everyone knows what that describes) is a copyright violation. How do they know the item didn't contain actual Velcro brand product? So irritating that the listing couldn't be retrieved for editing and had to be made from scratch.



Yet you KNOW that's a marketer's fantasy in any other situation.
When your product is so dominant that the whole category is known by your brand (like people say 'kleenex' instead of 'tissue' even if it's a box of Puffs or people say 'xerox' instead of 'copy', popsicle, etc) then you have won. Of all the things it sounds like eBay could be cracking down, let's make sure people saying the word 'velcro' is right on up there. Eye roll!!


----------



## restricter

Dooneysta said:


> Yet you KNOW that's a marketer's fantasy in any other situation.
> When your product is so dominant that the whole category is known by your brand (like people say 'kleenex' instead of 'tissue' even if it's a box of Puffs or people say 'xerox' instead of 'copy', popsicle, etc) then you have won. Of all the things it sounds like eBay could be cracking down, let's make sure people saying the word 'velcro' is right on up there. Eye roll!!



Actually, no.   When a brand name loses its identity like that, infringement cases are harder for them to win.  There was a campaign by Xerox a few years ago to differentiate their name from the concept of copying.  It's actually a huge intellectual property issue.


----------



## Dooneysta

restricter said:


> Actually, no.   When a brand name loses its identity like that, infringement cases are harder for them to win.  There was a campaign by Xerox a few years ago to differentiate their name from the concept of copying.  It's actually a huge intellectual property issue.


True; but that hasn't actually happened to many major brands since, like, the sixties...Thermos is the most recent one that comes to mind.
Possibly 'app'... I think Apple tried 'app' and gave up...I'll have to 'Google' that one.

But the list of trademarks legally fallen in court in the 'modern age' is fairly short. A bunch went down from 1910-1940ish. Kleenex and Popsicle should watch themselves though!


----------



## Dooneysta

restricter said:


> Actually, no.   When a brand name loses its identity like that, infringement cases are harder for them to win.  There was a campaign by Xerox a few years ago to differentiate their name from the concept of copying.  It's actually a huge intellectual property issue.


Though I guess that might be because, as you say, they now employ people whose sole job is to lurk online smacking down posts regardless of intent...learned the lessons of the thirties well...


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I learned the hard way that Yankee Candle does not like people reselling their candles.  Never mind that this is a discontinued scent that's been sitting in my cupboard for a couple of years.  They asserted their 'rights' just after the buyer sent payment.  She flipped out and called me a scammer and, frankly, I don't blame her.  I would have done the same thing in her shoes.  Anyway, I immediately refunded her and she immediately asked if I could sell her the candle anyway.   Needless to say, it worked out for both of us but I'm a little ticked at Yankee.  Under their interpretation of their 'rights', a person could never resell a car (for example).  If I had the time and patience, I'd sue the ever-living crap out of them for tortious interference with a contract.



First sale doctrine gives you the right to resell any item that you own and purchased legally. You can't use their images or description (and I saw the listing and you used your own material). They can prohibit any of their authorized retailers from selling on ebay but as a customer, you ARE allowed to legally sell it.

What did the takedown notice say?

You can file a counteraction. There's information at the bottom of the takedown notice with contact info.

FYI, here's info regarding First Sale Doctrine:
https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/the-first-sale-doctrine.html


restricter said:


> Actually, no.   When a brand name loses its identity like that, infringement cases are harder for them to win.  There was a campaign by Xerox a few years ago to differentiate their name from the concept of copying.  It's actually a huge intellectual property issue.


That's why companies like Gerber (for its Onesies), Velcro and a few other manufacturers are very diligent in watching listings for items that aren't their brand but that use their trademarked names.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Actually, no.   When a brand name loses its identity like that, infringement cases are harder for them to win.  There was a campaign by Xerox a few years ago to differentiate their name from the concept of copying.  It's actually a huge intellectual property issue.


Yes. I used to work for Levi Strauss and they were diligent about people calling jeans Levis when they were made by other manufacturers. Employees were encouraged to report violations.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> First sale doctrine gives you the right to resell any item that you own and purchased legally. You can't use their images or description (and I saw the listing and you used your own material). They can prohibit any of their authorized retailers from selling on ebay but as a customer, you ARE allowed to legally sell it.
> 
> What did the takedown notice say?
> 
> You can file a counteraction. There's information at the bottom of the takedown notice with contact info.
> 
> FYI, here's info regarding First Sale Doctrine:
> https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/the-first-sale-doctrine.html
> 
> That's why companies like Gerber (for its Onesies), Velcro and a few other manufacturers are very diligent in watching listings for items that aren't their brand but that use their trademarked names.





The takedown notice tells me to contact Yankee directly.  Looks like eBay doesn't want to get in the middle of those disputes.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> The takedown notice tells me to contact Yankee directly.  Looks like eBay doesn't want to get in the middle of those disputes.


That's correct. For VeRO takedowns, you have to talk to the rights owner/reporter. 

They need to understand that they're violating their VeRO rights by reporting authentic items where there's no infringement. Just because a company doesn't want its items sold on ebay doesn't give them the right to willy-nilly remove listings when there's nothing wrong with the listing.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> That's correct. For VeRO takedowns, you have to talk to the rights owner/reporter.
> 
> They need to understand that they're violating their VeRO rights by reporting authentic items where there's no infringement. Just because a company doesn't want its items sold on ebay doesn't give them the right to willy-nilly remove listings when there's nothing wrong with the listing.



This is where a class action suit would bring better results.  If I had the time...


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> This is where a class action suit would bring better results.  If I had the time...


That was Tabberone's effort! Google her name.

About 10 years ago, I was one of dozens of sellers whose authentic Gucci items were removed by Gucci UK VeRO. Gucci knew items were authentic (and in fact, only removed authentic items even though there were thousands of fakes) but didn't want their brand "diminished" by unauthorized sellers selling their brand.

We contacted Tabberone who helped with advice on a class action. Gucci relented, notified ebay that listings were legal and we were all allowed to relist.

ETA: Here's a post I made several years ago on the subject:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-of-trademark-violation.748474/#post-21772150


----------



## restricter

Cool!  Thanks BB.  

And on another note, "I see you accept offers.  What's the lowest you'll take?"  Sob!


----------



## BalLVLover

I've been selling on eBay since 2001 but I've about had it and I think I'm finally done after three horrible buyers in a row. 

What part of 'No Returns' is not clear. It's not my fault you bought the wrong size phone case (that clearly said 7 Plus) or that your wrist is too big for a bracelet (the size was given in the listing). 

The icing on the cake is a buyer saying she doesn't think my Kelly wallet is authentic. (It is and was purchased strait from Hermes.com which I told her previously) I even lowered my price for this woman. She wanted me to give her my receipt from the purchase (I told her I don't give receipts with eBay sales) so I think this is her way of getting what she wants from me. 

I'm so tired of people expecting to get better service buying used items then they would if they went to the boutique themselves and paid full price. eBay has definitely given these buyers too much power. 

I've had some great buyers over the years but the bad ones just make it so awful that I'm done...

Ok, rant over....


----------



## Nana61256

This is a vent.  I am an occasional seller on eBay since 2011.  I have a 100% positive feedback.  I only sell handbags from my personal collection.  I carefully research current selling and recent sold values and price fairly accordingly.  I only sell as Buy it Now with fixed pricing. I do not accept best offers.  I am a good seller.  But, as soon as I post a listing the emails begin with low ball offers.  Last Sunday I fielded email after email with low ball offers.  I finally actually agreed to a lesser price (but not the offer amounts), but then radio silence from the potential buyers.  These potential bargain hunter buyers want what they want!  I actually had one buyer email me several times hounding me to accept her offer and finally giving me a mathematical synopsis of how I would save seller fees by accepting her offer.  I finally had had it.  I cancelled the listing early.  I am also an occasional buyer on eBay and when I see a Buy it Now price - to me, the price is the price - much like shopping at the store - I am either interested or I am not.  Period.  But, I never make an offer if an offer option is not provided.  And, even if you do sell your item for the price you want, there is also the worry over being scammed by the buyer.   This last week email bombardment soured me.  So, as a seller, I'm done with eBay.  Actually, the potential buyers who either can't read or are just plain rude (and could scam me).  I will keep my lovely designer handbag!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nana61256 said:


> This is a vent.  I am an occasional seller on eBay since 2011.  I have a 100% positive feedback.  I only sell handbags from my personal collection.  I carefully research current selling and recent sold values and price fairly accordingly.  I only sell as Buy it Now with fixed pricing. I do not accept best offers.  I am a good seller.  But, as soon as I post a listing the emails begin with low ball offers.  Last Sunday I fielded email after email with low ball offers.  I finally actually agreed to a lesser price (but not the offer amounts), but then radio silence from the potential buyers.  These potential bargain hunter buyers want what they want!  I actually had one buyer email me several times hounding me to accept her offer and finally giving me a mathematical synopsis of how I would save seller fees by accepting her offer.  I finally had had it.  I cancelled the listing early.  I am also an occasional buyer on eBay and when I see a Buy it Now price - to me, the price is the price - much like shopping at the store - I am either interested or I am not.  Period.  But, I never make an offer if an offer option is not provided.  And, even if you do sell your item for the price you want, there is also the worry over being scammed by the buyer.   This last week email bombardment soured me.  So, as a seller, I'm done with eBay.  Actually, the potential buyers who either can't read or are just plain rude (and could scam me).  I will keep my lovely designer handbag!!


I get that having a FP listing without a b.o. option means that you don't want offers. But TBH, I don't fault a buyer for making ONE reasonable offer. Accept or decline without excuses or explanations other than (possibly), "sorry but I don't have a best offer option because the BIN price is what I want."

After that, I'd block them, especially the ones who keep coming back hounding you, rationalizing why their price is what you should accept. Those are the ones who really want the item at their price and will often ultimately buy and find imaginary flaws in order to wrangle a lower price (partial refund) after the fact.

One of the few good things ebay does for sellers is allow you to have a BBL. Take advantage of it!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I get that having a FP listing without a b.o. option means that you don't want offers. But TBH, I don't fault a buyer for making ONE reasonable offer. Accept or decline without excuses or explanations other than (possibly), "sorry but I don't have a best offer option because the BIN price is what I want."
> 
> After that, I'd block them, especially the ones who keep coming back hounding you, rationalizing why their price is what you should accept. Those are the ones who really want the item at their price and will often ultimately buy and find imaginary flaws in order to wrangle a lower price (partial refund) after the fact.
> 
> One of the few good things ebay does for sellers is allow you to have a BBL. Take advantage of it!


When I get a lot of offers on an item that doesn't have a BO option, to me it means my item is very popular and will sell for my price soon. It is much better for my item to generate a lot of interest than to have no one looking at it.


----------



## Nana61256

BeenBurned said:


> I get that having a FP listing without a b.o. option means that you don't want offers. But TBH, I don't fault a buyer for making ONE reasonable offer. Accept or decline without excuses or explanations other than (possibly), "sorry but I don't have a best offer option because the BIN price is what I want."
> 
> After that, I'd block them, especially the ones who keep coming back hounding you, rationalizing why their price is what you should accept. Those are the ones who really want the item at their price and will often ultimately buy and find imaginary flaws in order to wrangle a lower price (partial refund) after the fact.
> 
> One of the few good things ebay does for sellers is allow you to have a BBL. Take advantage of it!


I respectfully disagree.  The price is the price.   Period.  If no offer option, do not make an offer.  For me, I want the eBay process as simple as possible.  I list a fairly priced item as BIN.  Either buy it for that price, or don't.  I don't care.  I just don't want the hassle of blocking people or whatever.  So, because eBay has obviously become riddled with people who can't read, done.


----------



## BalLVLover

Nana61256 said:


> I respectfully disagree.  The price is the price.   Period.  If no offer option, do not make an offer.  For me, I want the eBay process as simple as possible.  I list a fairly priced item as BIN.  Either buy it for that price, or don't.  I don't care.  I just don't want the hassle of blocking people or whatever.  So, because eBay has obviously become riddled with people who can't read, done.



I'm totally with you on this. I'm so tired of the lowball offers too. If I want an offer at all I'll put OBO. If it doesn't have an OBO the BIN is the price. I find that the people who do this and ask the most questions are always the "trouble" buyers.


----------



## Nana61256

Exactly my point.  It really is quite simple.  A BIN price is just that.  The price.  My listing, my terms.  Take it or leave it.  Not being a difficult seller, but just using a BIN selling format that eBay provides.  I agree with you that the people who make offers on a BIN listing are likely "trouble" buyers.  They probably have not educated themselves on the FMV of an item, or really can't afford the item anyway and, as such, are likely to have buyer's remorse later on and cause issues after the sale.  Who needs that?  I certainly don't.


----------



## Cdnfashionista

When buyers only pay after you have to open a case with eBay and don't respond to any payment reminders you send them!


----------



## restricter

When buyers ask questions, vanish for a week and then come back with more questions.  Ugh!


----------



## Kidclarke

Had 2 buyers this weekend buy an item, then ask questions later. 1 of them bought the item on Sunday and said they needed it by Wednesday. I told them I would ship out Monday afternoon as I usually ship the next afternoon but I cannot guarantee Wednesday. She said she thought there would be a faster shipping option and that she could "venmo" me money. I hope they don't turn out to be painful buyers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kidclarke said:


> Had 2 buyers this weekend buy an item, then ask questions later. 1 of them bought the item on Sunday and said they needed it by Wednesday. I told them I would ship out Monday afternoon as I usually ship the next afternoon but I cannot guarantee Wednesday. She said she thought there would be a faster shipping option and that she could "venmo" me money. I hope they don't turn out to be painful buyers.


I had one like this before and my gut told me they would be a PITA and they turned out to be exactly a PITA! They are blocked of course. Good luck to you!


----------



## Kidclarke

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I had one like this before and my gut told me they would be a PITA and they turned out to be exactly a PITA! They are blocked of course. Good luck to you!


Thanks! She asked me today if I had shipped it yet. I told her the tracking number (I think she's a new eBayer) and that according to tracking it is coming today. I hope I don't regret this sale.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kidclarke said:


> Thanks! She asked me today if I had shipped it yet. I told her the tracking number (I think she's a new eBayer) and that according to tracking it is coming today. I hope I don't regret this sale.


I am sure there is a great chance you will be fine. Mine earned me a undeserved neg but I replied and wear that neg as a badge of honour!


----------



## restricter

Here is a prime example of a PITA buyer.  I listed a piece of jewelry that if I’d worn four times, it would have been a lot.  In the interest of erring on the side of caution, I disclosed that there may be hairline scratches from use.

Here are the messages from the buyer:

Hi can you explain the hairline fractures to me. I don't see them in the pictures. Are they on the front or back of the hearts? Do you think they could be buffed out by Tiffany's?

After I explained these were scratches and not fractures:

Thank you!! Sorry I misunderstood about the fractures. Are any scratches or signs of wear visible to you? I appreciate your full disclosure!!

After I suggested she look at the photos in the listing rather than rely on my opinion:

Would you mind sending me more pictures? Thanks. Close ups of the hearts would be great & whatever else you think 

Aaaaaaand, she’s blocked.  I sent her a message suggesting that this transaction in particular and perhaps eBay as a whole might not be for her.

Forget Twitter and their 280 characters, we need unlimited idiot blocking.


----------



## Storm702

restricter said:


> Here is a prime example of a PITA buyer.  I listed a piece of jewelry that if I’d worn four times, it would have been a lot.  In the interest of erring on the side of caution, I disclosed that there may be hairline scratches from use.
> 
> Here are the messages from the buyer:
> 
> Hi can you explain the hairline fractures to me. I don't see them in the pictures. Are they on the front or back of the hearts? Do you think they could be buffed out by Tiffany's?
> 
> After I explained these were scratches and not fractures:
> 
> Thank you!! Sorry I misunderstood about the fractures. Are any scratches or signs of wear visible to you? I appreciate your full disclosure!!
> 
> After I suggested she look at the photos in the listing rather than rely on my opinion:
> 
> Would you mind sending me more pictures? Thanks. Close ups of the hearts would be great & whatever else you think
> 
> Aaaaaaand, she’s blocked.  I sent her a message suggesting that this transaction in particular and perhaps eBay as a whole might not be for her.
> 
> Forget Twitter and their 280 characters, we need unlimited idiot blocking.



As a buyer, I have requested “close ups” of disclosed signs of wear on items. While I am fully aware that the items I’m viewing are pre-loved, some “flaws” or “wear” may not be a deal breaker to me, and I would rather request a picture to decide then to go ahead and purchase and later see that that is something that I would not have wanted to purchase. That way, I am not wasting the seller’s time or mine, and I have been fully informed on what I’m purchasing. I have seen listings were sellers deliberately downplay or try to minimize wear, and those are listings that I usually pass on. As a seller I have dealt with picky buyers before, so I know that it can be a pain if they keep requesting things over and over, but I would rather be safe than sorry and send them pictures beforehand than to have to deal with returns later. At least the buyer was polite, and not demanding. But it always is “your listing, your choice”!


----------



## restricter

Storm702 said:


> As a buyer, I have requested “close ups” of disclosed signs of wear on items. While I am fully aware that the items I’m viewing are pre-loved, some “flaws” or “wear” may not be a deal breaker to me, and I would rather request a picture to decide then to go ahead and purchase and later see that that is something that I would not have wanted to purchase. That way, I am not wasting the seller’s time or mine, and I have been fully informed on what I’m purchasing. I have seen listings were sellers deliberately downplay or try to minimize wear, and those are listings that I usually pass on. As a seller I have dealt with picky buyers before, so I know that it can be a pain if they keep requesting things over and over, but I would rather be safe than sorry and send them pictures beforehand than to have to deal with returns later. At least the buyer was polite, and not demanding. But it always is “your listing, your choice”!



You’re focusing only on the request for more pictures, which under other circumstances would be fine.  My problem is this is clearly a buyer who doesn’t read carefully (fractures versus scratches and then asking if any were visible which was clearly noted in the listing) and who doesn’t look at the photos in the listing carefully either because there are close-ups in the listing of exactly what she was asking for.

It’s great that she was polite but she was a polite problem waiting to happen.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> You’re focusing only on the request for more pictures, which under other circumstances would be fine.  My problem is this is clearly a buyer who doesn’t read carefully (fractures versus scratches and then asking if any were visible which was clearly noted in the listing) and who doesn’t look at the photos in the listing carefully either because there are close-ups in the listing of exactly what she was asking for.
> 
> It’s great that she was polite but she was a polite problem waiting to happen.


And because she has demonstrated the lack of ability to read, you always wonder what else she hasn't read from the listing and will be used against you when things go wrong...


----------



## Kathleen37

Honestly? I'm not suggesting she's blind, but photo's can be deceiving and at least she read the description which mentioned the scratches...  perhaps she just couldn't see anything in the pictures and wanted confirmation? I appreciate getting the words mixed up but I other than that, I thought she sounded ok. 

Obvs  - as has been mentioned - your listing, your choice. Just another view point. 

Peace


----------



## nicole0612

Kathleen37 said:


> Honestly? I'm not suggesting she's blind, but photo's can be deceiving and at least she read the description which mentioned the scratches...  perhaps she just couldn't see anything in the pictures and wanted confirmation? I appreciate getting the words mixed up but I other than that, I thought she sounded ok.
> 
> Obvs  - as has been mentioned - your listing, your choice. Just another view point.
> 
> Peace


I was also wondering if maybe it is a language barrier issue, getting "fractures" repeatedly confused with "scratches" might be an issue for someone who doesn't speak English as a first language and doesn't understand the difference, but in the end it it is the seller's decision if the potential stress is worth the risk.


----------



## kerryisntreal

I could use some advice here... I sold a $700 pair of boots, and the buyer is listed as based in China (I'm in NYC).  The shipping address stuck out to me, and it turns out it is a warehouse facility in City of Industry, CA.  Basically, when you google the address the first thing that comes up is a thread on BadBuyerList.  The name of my buyer appears in that thread, but in the context of other people who have found the thread & asking "they paid, and said not to include invoice because it's a gift... should I cancel?".  Indeed, the buyer has paid already, and in the transaction notes asked me to bubble wrap it and not include an invoice, as it is a gift.  

I called and spoke to a couple people at eBay to get their advice.  The guy from escalation in seller protection told me that he saw no issues with the account (they do have over 1k all-positive feedback, within the past 12 months), and verified that this is the address they have items shipped to.  He said that as long as I send the item to the address they give me and it shows as delivered, I'm covered.  I asked what happens if for whatever reason it _doesn't_ end up showing as delivered... and he said that at that point it would be hard for them to side with me.  He said to send it signature confirmation and insured.

I'm conflicted because:  1) I don't want to cancel a transaction from a legitimate buyer, upset them, and risk the ding on my account, but 2) I'm very hesitant given the situation and the cost of the boots (which were ~$1.6k retail, barely used)...

Has anyone ever encountered anything like this before? What would you do? :/


----------



## BeenBurned

kerryisntreal said:


> I could use some advice here... I sold a $700 pair of boots, and the buyer is listed as based in China (I'm in NYC).  The shipping address stuck out to me, and it turns out it is a warehouse facility in City of Industry, CA.  Basically, when you google the address the first thing that comes up is a thread on BadBuyerList.  The name of my buyer appears in that thread, but in the context of other people who have found the thread & asking "they paid, and said not to include invoice because it's a gift... should I cancel?".  Indeed, the buyer has paid already, and in the transaction notes asked me to bubble wrap it and not include an invoice, as it is a gift.
> 
> I called and spoke to a couple people at eBay to get their advice.  The guy from escalation in seller protection told me that he saw no issues with the account (they do have over 1k all-positive feedback, within the past 12 months), and verified that this is the address they have items shipped to.  He said that as long as I send the item to the address they give me and it shows as delivered, I'm covered.  I asked what happens if for whatever reason it _doesn't_ end up showing as delivered... and he said that at that point it would be hard for them to side with me.  He said to send it signature confirmation and insured.
> 
> I'm conflicted because:  1) I don't want to cancel a transaction from a legitimate buyer, upset them, and risk the ding on my account, but 2) I'm very hesitant given the situation and the cost of the boots (which were ~$1.6k retail, barely used)...
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered anything like this before? What would you do? :/


Is it possible that the shipment is to a facility that's a forwarding company? 

A lot of international buyers use forwarding companies to save money. They have multiple shipments (for which they've paid lower domestic costs) held for them and when there's "enough," they have the orders combined and forwarded to them in their country.

The good thing is that once the item is shown as delivered, you're protected. And once forwarded, the buyer loses buyer protection. 

As for the request not to show an invoice, I'm guessing that it's a way to hide the prices paid in the hopes that they're charged lower customs fees. Since you aren't shipping internationally, it's not your problem if the shipping company lies on the subsequent customs forms they have to fill out. 

If you go to the PP payment details page, does it show "eligible" for seller protection? 
Is the shipping address on that PP page the same one as is shown on ebay? 
Is the total cost (including shipping) <$750?

If the answer to the above questions are yes, you can ship. It's not even necessary for s.c. since all you need is tracking showing delivery. If it makes you feel better, you can purchase it though.


----------



## kerryisntreal

BeenBurned said:


> Is it possible that the shipment is to a facility that's a forwarding company?
> 
> A lot of international buyers use forwarding companies to save money. They have multiple shipments (for which they've paid lower domestic costs) held for them and when there's "enough," they have the orders combined and forwarded to them in their country...



Thanks BeenBurned - definitely put me more at ease. I sent and it showed as delivered, so hopefully that's the happy end to that!

In the meantime now I have a buyer who bought a bag from me almost a full month ago (and left positive feedback) requesting to return it because she "just doesn't like it". She claims she hasn't used it, and hopes that we can "resolve it amicably". Oh, the joys of eBay.


----------



## whateve

kerryisntreal said:


> Thanks BeenBurned - definitely put me more at ease. I sent and it showed as delivered, so hopefully that's the happy end to that!
> 
> In the meantime now I have a buyer who bought a bag from me almost a full month ago (and left positive feedback) requesting to return it because she "just doesn't like it". She claims she hasn't used it, and hopes that we can "resolve it amicably". Oh, the joys of eBay.


Since she said she just doesn't like it, and already left positive feedback, there isn't much risk if you deny the return. She can't do an about face and claim not as described if you have messages proving what she said. She probably already used it too.


----------



## kerryisntreal

whateve said:


> Since she said she just doesn't like it, and already left positive feedback, there isn't much risk if you deny the return. She can't do an about face and claim not as described if you have messages proving what she said. She probably already used it too.



Ugh I know. Part of me is tempted to accept bc it's a black Balenciaga weekender from 2005 & I dont like the thought of it going unappreciated... But on the other hand, she bought it 3 weeks ago!!! And liked it!

I've already paid the eBay and PayPal fees (not sure if the PP one gets credited back too?), and I don't want to pay for her to basically have tried on my bag, [most likely] worn it, then decided she didn't want it anymore. 

In the return request she apologised, says the bag is great but not what she expected *for the price*. Nice with the subtle dig. Tbh she could probably make more reselling it. ::Sigh::


----------



## whateve

kerryisntreal said:


> Ugh I know. Part of me is tempted to accept bc it's a black Balenciaga weekender from 2005 & I dont like the thought of it going unappreciated... But on the other hand, she bought it 3 weeks ago!!! And liked it!
> 
> I've already paid the eBay and PayPal fees (not sure if the PP one gets credited back too?), and I don't want to pay for her to basically have tried on my bag, [most likely] worn it, then decided she didn't want it anymore.
> 
> In the return request she apologised, says the bag is great but not what she expected *for the price*. Nice with the subtle dig. Tbh she could probably make more reselling it. ::Sigh::


Somebody probably told her she was a fool spending that much on a bag, or she got her credit card bill and is now feeling the pressure. Maybe she bought it for a trip and now that it is over, she doesn't need it anymore.

The fees do come back from ebay and paypal. Sometimes you'll have to call ebay to get them credited back if you do the return outside of the ebay returns system. It is situations like this that would be better for you if you did take returns and had a restocking fee. Since you don't, you can't charge her a restocking fee.

You could suggest she resell it and tell her she is welcome to use your pictures.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Sorry, posted in wrong thread. Re-posted in eBay question/answer thread.


----------



## karetoll

I just want to vent ... I know this will get sorted. But I just had a seller send me an order in two separate boxes, both c.o.d. .... ! 

Listing said free shipping. It was some stupid gift bags for a kids' birthday party, no big deal. Twenty of them, two packs of ten. Sent in two separate parcels from the Midwest to California. Each has almost $5 in postage due. I don't see how that is even possible. Bags cost $1.59 per pack.


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> I just want to vent ... I know this will get sorted. But I just had a seller send me an order in two separate boxes, both c.o.d. .... !
> 
> Listing said free shipping. It was some stupid gift bags for a kids' birthday party, no big deal. Twenty of them, two packs of ten. Sent in two separate parcels from the Midwest to California. Each has almost $5 in postage due. I don't see how that is even possible. Bags cost $1.59 per pack.


Please post the seller's ID so we'll know not to buy from that person!


----------



## poopsie

karetoll said:


> I just want to vent ... I know this will get sorted. But I just had a seller send me an order in two separate boxes, both c.o.d. .... !
> 
> Listing said free shipping. It was some stupid gift bags for a kids' birthday party, no big deal. Twenty of them, two packs of ten. Sent in two separate parcels from the Midwest to California. Each has almost $5 in postage due. I don't see how that is even possible. Bags cost $1.59 per pack.


Are they new? The seller....not the bags 
It isn't the cost of the item but the weight. A 6oz package from CA to OH is over $3 first class rates.
I am constantly having to drum this into the BFs head whenever he wants to 'help' me sell on Bay. My rule of thumb is to avoid selling cheap items that cost more than they are worth to ship.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Are they new? The seller....not the bags
> It isn't the cost of the item but the weight. A 6oz package from CA to OH is over $3 first class rates.
> I am constantly having to drum this into the BFs head whenever he wants to 'help' me sell on Bay. My rule of thumb is to avoid selling cheap items that cost more than they are worth to ship.


If you buy your postage through ebay or paypal, 6 oz costs $2.77, unless you are top rated and then you get a bigger discount.

If the seller used priority packaging but paid for first class, USPS will collect the priority rate.


----------



## karetoll

This is a super-big seller in michigan. Almost 200,000 sales. Normally, I don't buy from those. I have a similar item at home -- picked it up today at the local party store, weighed it. Not quite what the kiddo wanted, but it'll do, hopefully. It was half an ounce.

username is perrysmart -- and from his feedback, it looks like I'm not the only one to have received a c.o.d. package from this guy. 

Seller sent it usps ground select, which is for giant or heavy items, and sent it as two separate packages. and it spent two weeks getting to us. but when i messaged the guy, it just got weird. he said it was because usps disputed his classification of the package and was making him pay "premium shipping" after the fact. which made no sense. he told me to go ahead and pay the extra postage, and he would pay me directly through paypal after i did so. uh, no. i told him several times that i wanted a refund. he said he would process it within 6 months of receiving the items back, but only if I hadn't done something to make him have to pay to get his items back. i'm not even sure what that means. but if it was sent with insufficient or no postage, I'm guessing he'll need to pay to get his package back? not sure. i guess it's time to start a case against this guy.


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> This is a super-big seller in michigan. Almost 200,000 sales. Normally, I don't buy from those. I have a similar item at home -- picked it up today at the local party store, weighed it. Not quite what the kiddo wanted, but it'll do, hopefully. It was half an ounce.
> 
> username is perrysmart -- and from his feedback, it looks like I'm not the only one to have received a c.o.d. package from this guy.
> 
> Seller sent it usps ground select, which is for giant or heavy items, and sent it as two separate packages. and it spent two weeks getting to us. but when i messaged the guy, it just got weird. he said it was because usps disputed his classification of the package and was making him pay "premium shipping" after the fact. which made no sense. he told me to go ahead and pay the extra postage, and he would pay me directly through paypal after i did so. uh, no. i told him several times that i wanted a refund. he said he would process it within 6 months of receiving the items back, but only if I hadn't done something to make him have to pay to get his items back. i'm not even sure what that means. but if it was sent with insufficient or no postage, I'm guessing he'll need to pay to get his package back? not sure. i guess it's time to start a case against this guy.


This is another seller who earned "appropriate" feedback! Seriously! 

Personally, I wouldn't have done business with a seller who got 17 negs just in the last 30 days and over 600 in the last 12 months. (And that doesn't even take the neutrals into account!)
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30

Definitely open a dispute for SNAD, upload the postage due markings on the packages as well as your proof of payment and show the listings that offer free shipping. 

What a jerk!


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> This is a super-big seller in michigan. Almost 200,000 sales. Normally, I don't buy from those. I have a similar item at home -- picked it up today at the local party store, weighed it. Not quite what the kiddo wanted, but it'll do, hopefully. It was half an ounce.
> 
> username is perrysmart -- and from his feedback, it looks like I'm not the only one to have received a c.o.d. package from this guy.
> 
> Seller sent it usps ground select, which is for giant or heavy items, and sent it as two separate packages. and it spent two weeks getting to us. but when i messaged the guy, it just got weird. he said it was because usps disputed his classification of the package and was making him pay "premium shipping" after the fact. which made no sense. he told me to go ahead and pay the extra postage, and he would pay me directly through paypal after i did so. uh, no. i told him several times that i wanted a refund. he said he would process it within 6 months of receiving the items back, but only if I hadn't done something to make him have to pay to get his items back. i'm not even sure what that means. but if it was sent with insufficient or no postage, I'm guessing he'll need to pay to get his package back? not sure. i guess it's time to start a case against this guy.





BeenBurned said:


> This is another seller who earned "appropriate" feedback! Seriously!
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have done business with a seller who got 17 negs just in the last 30 days and over 600 in the last 12 months. (And that doesn't even take the neutrals into account!)
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30
> 
> Definitely open a dispute for SNAD, upload the postage due markings on the packages as well as your proof of payment and show the listings that offer free shipping.
> 
> What a jerk!


If you didn't pay the postage to get the packages, open an INR, not a SNAD claim. That is the easiest way to get all your money back.


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> Seller sent it usps ground select, which is for giant or heavy items, and sent it as two separate packages. and *it spent two weeks getting to us. but when i messaged the guy, it just got weird. he said it was because usps disputed his classification of the package and was making him pay "premium shipping" after the fact. which made no sense. he told me to go ahead and pay the extra postage, and he would pay me directly through paypal after i did so. uh, no. i told him several times that i wanted a refund. *he said he would process it within 6 months of receiving the items back, but only if I hadn't done something to make him have to pay to get his items back. i'm not even sure what that means. but if it was sent with insufficient or no postage, I'm guessing he'll need to pay to get his package back? not sure. i guess it's time to start a case against this guy.





BeenBurned said:


> Definitely open a dispute for SNAD, upload the postage due markings on the packages as well as your proof of payment and show the listings that offer free shipping.
> 
> What a jerk!





whateve said:


> If you didn't pay the postage to get the packages, open an INR, not a SNAD claim. That is the easiest way to get all your money back.


I guess your OP confused me. 

Did you pay to get the packages or did you refuse them? I hope you didn't refuse or if you did, I hope tracking doesn't show refused because that can be an issue with your buyer protection.

If you never accepted the package, you can't file SNAD and I misunderstood when I posted. But if you refused, INR may not work either. 

Please clarify.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I guess your OP confused me.
> 
> Did you pay to get the packages or did you refuse them? I hope you didn't refuse or if you did, I hope tracking doesn't show refused because that can be an issue with your buyer protection.
> 
> If you never accepted the package, you can't file SNAD and I misunderstood when I posted. But if you refused, INR may not work either.
> 
> Please clarify.


I think not paying COD doesn't count as refusing. I don't think USPS carriers are allowed to collect money. They leave you a notice and you have to go to the post office to pay.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think not paying COD doesn't count as refusing. I don't think USPS carriers are allowed to collect money. They leave you a notice and you have to go to the post office to pay.


Wait a second! She sent it COD or just with postage due?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second! She sent it COD or just with postage due?


Sorry for the confusion, I believe postage due. I don't think COD is even a thing the post office will do anymore.


----------



## karetoll

Beenburned, it's a confusing situation, so not surprising it didn't make sense.

Tracking in eBay didn't work. Supposedly they were sent USPS parcel ground select. The tracking numbers didn't work. Then, when I was at work one day, a peach USPS slip was left saying that there was postage due on two packages, for more than the items cost. Slip didn't say anything other than the shop name, which I traced back to this seller via my PayPal statement.

The seller said he sent them first class with "normal postage." Whatever that means to him. First class would be a logical choice, and a correct choice, as he could put them in a small 6x8 envelope and send them. I'm still not sure why two of the same item weren't put in one parcel/envelope and sent together. He says that USPS hates him and reclassifies his packages out of spite. And that the item (kids party treat bags) can't be sent first class, so that's why extra postage is due. He says it's not his fault, and he's not responsible for the USPS having a personal vendetta against him. None of his arguments make sense, and they've changed over the last week as he keeps responding. 

Long and short: eBay shipping info in the order says USPS parcel ground select, has unusable tracking numbers. Seller says it was really sent USPS first class, which isn't tracked unless you ask and pay for that.

I left the peach slip to be picked up by the carrier saying I was refusing it and return to sender. But it wasn't picked up yet; when we have a sub carrier, he often doesn't pick those up but leaves them for when our normal carrier is on her route. We're also in an area helping mail services with fire issues, though fires are not affecting us, but that means mail here is a bit hit-or-miss as carriers are pulled to do other work. We got one delivery last week at 11pm. 

eBay has given me two separate answers on the question of refusing delivery. First CS person said not to refuse until after the case was settled, but told me to have a resolutions person initiate the case. since it wasn't really an INR or SNAD. Second CS person said to open an INR case and I could refuse the item. I've been leery to refuse it, wondering how it would affect a case, but also knowing an INR should be a win since the two items weren't trackable, and I have pictures of the peach slip showing the postage due. 

Anyway, seller finally refunded after 14!! requests. So now, one last question from this saga: once he's refunded me, he can't undo the refund or anything, right?

And although I didn't have quite the bags the kiddo wanted since we had to substitute new items from the local store, the kiddo bought the excuse I wanted to use the ones I bought at the store because they meant bigger treat bags, lol. And that's the more important element, that the munchkin is satisfied.


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> Beenburned, it's a confusing situation, so not surprising it didn't make sense.
> 
> Tracking in eBay didn't work. Supposedly they were sent USPS parcel ground select. The tracking numbers didn't work. Then, when I was at work one day, a peach USPS slip was left saying that there was postage due on two packages, for more than the items cost. Slip didn't say anything other than the shop name, which I traced back to this seller via my PayPal statement.
> 
> The seller said he sent them first class with "normal postage." Whatever that means to him. First class would be a logical choice, and a correct choice, as he could put them in a small 6x8 envelope and send them. I'm still not sure why two of the same item weren't put in one parcel/envelope and sent together. He says that USPS hates him and reclassifies his packages out of spite. And that the item (kids party treat bags) can't be sent first class, so that's why extra postage is due. He says it's not his fault, and he's not responsible for the USPS having a personal vendetta against him. None of his arguments make sense, and they've changed over the last week as he keeps responding.
> 
> Long and short: eBay shipping info in the order says USPS parcel ground select, has unusable tracking numbers. Seller says it was really sent USPS first class, which isn't tracked unless you ask and pay for that.
> 
> I left the peach slip to be picked up by the carrier saying I was refusing it and return to sender. But it wasn't picked up yet; when we have a sub carrier, he often doesn't pick those up but leaves them for when our normal carrier is on her route. We're also in an area helping mail services with fire issues, though fires are not affecting us, but that means mail here is a bit hit-or-miss as carriers are pulled to do other work. We got one delivery last week at 11pm.
> 
> eBay has given me two separate answers on the question of refusing delivery. First CS person said not to refuse until after the case was settled, but told me to have a resolutions person initiate the case. since it wasn't really an INR or SNAD. Second CS person said to open an INR case and I could refuse the item. I've been leery to refuse it, wondering how it would affect a case, but also knowing an INR should be a win since the two items weren't trackable, and I have pictures of the peach slip showing the postage due.
> 
> Anyway, seller finally refunded after 14!! requests. So now, one last question from this saga: once he's refunded me, he can't undo the refund or anything, right?
> 
> And although I didn't have quite the bags the kiddo wanted since we had to substitute new items from the local store, the kiddo bought the excuse I wanted to use the ones I bought at the store because they meant bigger treat bags, lol. And that's the more important element, that the munchkin is satisfied.


The seller's crazy. USPS doesn't have a vendetta against him. They will reclassify packages if the seller uses the wrong postage on them. First class packages have a weight limit of under 1 pound. If they weigh more than that, USPS will reclassify them and charge the difference. It sounds like he put them in two separate packages in order to get the weight under a pound. Sending 2 15.9 ounce packages is often cheaper than sending a 2 pound package. First class mail is a flat rate no matter where in the country, whereas priority and ground select have weight and location based charges. I'm wondering if these gift bags would have fit inside a flat rate priority envelope. That would have only cost $5.95. It is his responsibility as a seller to make sure packages have tracking. First class packages have free tracking if you buy postage online.


----------



## karetoll

I bought the same brand, different design locally. And weighed them. They were plastic see-through treat bags, with character designs on them, 10 bags per pack. They were kid-sized. About the size of paper lunch sacks. They weighted only 12 grams each on our kitchen scale ... no where near a pound. Both together would have been close to an ounce.

My friend wondered if he hadn't sent the wrong items, causing the issue. Since I've not seen the packages, no idea if they look to be the right size or not.


----------



## restricter

Yikes!  I have an item on BO and a buyer made a lowball offer which was automatically rejected by my settings.  For the fun of it, I checked her feedback.  43 negatives and neutrals left for others, 10 neutrals/negatives/removed received.  Just blocked her.


----------



## whateve

Ebay changed the feedback page and now there no saved comments.


----------



## Twilight7474

There was a Coach Rogue listed for $429 + shipping with Best Offer.  I offered $370 which was quickly declined by the seller 5 minutes later.  I then offered $400 (not far from the $429) which was not declined right away.  Usually sellers will counter.  Seller declined this morning and now changed the price of the purse to $499 + shipping and no best offer.  Her other listed items almost all have best offer on them still though.  It's just aggravating that she raised the price.


----------



## BeenBurned

Twilight7474 said:


> There was a Coach Rogue listed for $429 + shipping with Best Offer.  I offered $370 which was quickly declined by the seller 5 minutes later.  I then offered $400 (not far from the $429) which was not declined right away.  Usually sellers will counter.  Seller declined this morning and now changed the price of the purse to $499 + shipping and no best offer.  Her other listed items almost all have best offer on them still though.  It's just aggravating that she raised the price.


Sheesh! It is aggravating. I found the listing and personally, I would add that seller to my mental "don't do business with" list. 

It's one thing if ebay automatically adds a b.o. to a listing when it's not the seller's choice but since it's the seller who sets the BIN price, it's a bit unethical to raise the price just because someone showed an interest. 

BTW, I found that listing (and seller) and if you look at the completed listings, she's been up and down in price for weeks. It didn't sell for $429 or $459 (auction starting prices) so I'm not sure why she thinks adding 40-70 to a fixed price will sell better!


----------



## bakeacookie

Stating its priority ship only to get first class. 

I want what I paid for!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bakeacookie said:


> Stating its priority ship only to get first class.
> 
> I want what I paid for!


Sometimes sellers make a mistake in the listing and state Priority but charge for First Class (for an item that is light enough). Yep, it just happened to me and yes, I did ship Priority. But in this case the buyer actually paid for First Class.

My current "favorite" is the buyer who claims that a sweater is felted/shrunken because it does not fit in one specific area. Selective felting, right! (and no, this is not a thin sweater that you can wear as a top which may - may - have felting in just the underarms).


----------



## cdtracing

I'm currently waiting on an item from Poland.  I've had good experiences with international shipping but sometimes, unexpected things happen.  I purchased & paid for the item Sept 20, seller said they ship in 2-3 days.  On Oct 4th, I messaged the seller stating I had received no shipping info & asked when the item shipped.  I was assured the item was on it's way & was given the Polish tracking number & the go to site to track it.  I went to the site but there was no info for the tracking number provided.  I contacted the seller again & informed them there was no tracking info, I was once again assured the item had been shipped & to wait a couple of days for the tracking website update. I waited, checked again & the website did have info on the package but the ship date was Oct 10th.  I have kept up with tracking & the item reached the Jamaica NY International Distribution Center Oct 15th, & today, it's showing that it's in Atl-Peachtree Distribution Center so it should get here in a couple of days.  My complaint is being told the item had been shipped when it obviously had not according to the tracking dates.  The item has moved pretty fast once it was shipped.  I would much rather be told the truth that the shipping was delayed than be lied to.  Even though this sell has good feedback & a couple more items I would like, I don't think I will purchase from them again because of being lied to about the shipping of this item.


----------



## whateve

cdtracing said:


> I'm currently waiting on an item from Poland.  I've had good experiences with international shipping but sometimes, unexpected things happen.  I purchased & paid for the item Sept 20, seller said they ship in 2-3 days.  On Oct 4th, I messaged the seller stating I had received no shipping info & asked when the item shipped.  I was assured the item was on it's way & was given the Polish tracking number & the go to site to track it.  I went to the site but there was no info for the tracking number provided.  I contacted the seller again & informed them there was no tracking info, I was once again assured the item had been shipped & to wait a couple of days for the tracking website update. I waited, checked again & the website did have info on the package but the ship date was Oct 10th.  I have kept up with tracking & the item reached the Jamaica NY International Distribution Center Oct 15th, & today, it's showing that it's in Atl-Peachtree Distribution Center so it should get here in a couple of days.  My complaint is being told the item had been shipped when it obviously had not according to the tracking dates.  The item has moved pretty fast once it was shipped.  I would much rather be told the truth that the shipping was delayed than be lied to.  Even though this sell has good feedback & a couple more items I would like, I don't think I will purchase from them again because of being lied to about the shipping of this item.


I don't understand sellers who take so long to ship. I'm always in a hurry to get the package out of the house before my buyer changes her mind!


----------



## bakeacookie

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Sometimes sellers make a mistake in the listing and state Priority but charge for First Class (for an item that is light enough). Yep, it just happened to me and yes, I did ship Priority. But in this case the buyer actually paid for First Class.
> 
> My current "favorite" is the buyer who claims that a sweater is felted/shrunken because it does not fit in one specific area. Selective felting, right! (and no, this is not a thin sweater that you can wear as a top which may - may - have felting in just the underarms).



It was a light item, but I was charged $7.75 and the listing stated priority. I paid for that shipping, I should’ve gotten that shipping. That’s the flat rate envelope at the very least. 

It would’ve fit in a flat rate priority envelope. 

If I paid first and got priority, that’s different. The seller just pocketed the huge difference in shipping fees. It only cost about $3 for my package on first class.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> I don't understand sellers who take so long to ship. I'm always in a hurry to get the package out of the house before my buyer changes her mind!



Well, I have a surprising update.  The item was delivered today by a separate USPS truck.  Tracking said it arrived in NY on the 15th.  When I checked early this morning, tracking said it was at the post office in distribution center in ATL.  After 12 noon, I went back, checked again & it said the package was received by the post office in my town & out for delivery.  It was delivered around 3 pm.  I was pleasantly surprised since I figured it wouldn't be delivered until tomorrow or Thrusday once it was in ATL.  I was also surprised by a few extras in the box from the seller....a fur pom knit hat & key chain, a scarf, & some chocolates.  It's obvious from tracking that my purchase was not shipped out til the 10th, 2 weeks after I paid.  While I'm very happy with my purchase, I just wish they had not told me it had shipped when it had not & continued to say it was on it's way to me.   I guess they put the extras in since I had caught them in a lie.  Anyway, I can now relax.


----------



## whateve

cdtracing said:


> Well, I have a surprising update.  The item was delivered today by a separate USPS truck.  Tracking said it arrived in NY on the 15th.  When I checked early this morning, tracking said it was at the post office in distribution center in ATL.  After 12 noon, I went back, checked again & it said the package was received by the post office in my town & out for delivery.  It was delivered around 3 pm.  I was pleasantly surprised since I figured it wouldn't be delivered until tomorrow or Thrusday once it was in ATL.  I was also surprised by a few extras in the box from the seller....a fur pom knit hat & key chain, a scarf, & some chocolates.  It's obvious from tracking that my purchase was not shipped out til the 10th, 2 weeks after I paid.  While I'm very happy with my purchase, I just wish they had not told me it had shipped when it had not & continued to say it was on it's way to me.   I guess they put the extras in since I had caught them in a lie.  Anyway, I can now relax.


It's nice she gave you extras. That sounds like a lot of extras. Usually the extras I get aren't anything I want. They are just weird or cheap, or it seems the seller is just clearing out some junk! I don't understand how anyone feels safe to ship chocolate in the same package as something that might stain!


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> It's nice she gave you extras. That sounds like a lot of extras. Usually the extras I get aren't anything I want. They are just weird or cheap, or it seems the seller is just clearing out some junk! I don't understand how anyone feels safe to ship chocolate in the same package as something that might stain!



This is the first time I've gotten anything extra.  They're quite nice items too. The knit hat I like; it's not a color I would pick for myself ( pale dusty pink) but I'll wear it this winter.  It's really cute with it's furball on top.  The chocolate was shipped in it's own sealed packaging.  In fact each item was individually sealed it it's own packaging, I guess to protect each one.  Certainly wasn't expecting a bonus of any kind, I just wanted the item I paid for to arrive safe & sound.  I will give them credit; everything was packed well.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bakeacookie said:


> It was a light item, but I was charged $7.75 and the listing stated priority. I paid for that shipping, I should’ve gotten that shipping. That’s the flat rate envelope at the very least.
> 
> It would’ve fit in a flat rate priority envelope.
> 
> If I paid first and got priority, that’s different. The seller just pocketed the huge difference in shipping fees. It only cost about $3 for my package on first class.


That is just wrong!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Sometimes sellers make a mistake in the listing and state Priority but charge for First Class (for an item that is light enough). Yep, it just happened to me and yes, I did ship Priority. But in this case the buyer actually paid for First Class.


If the listing states priority shipping, the buyer is paying for priority shipping despite the price the listing states. If the seller makes a mistake and charges first class rates, that's the seller's error but again, the listing states "priority shipping" so that IS what the buyer paid for and what service the buyer should receive.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeenBurned said:


> If the listing states priority shipping, the buyer is paying for priority shipping despite the price the listing states. If the seller makes a mistake and charges first class rates, that's the seller's error but again, the listing states "priority shipping" so that IS what the buyer paid for and what service the buyer should receive.


Yes, exactly. That is what my buyer received. 

Now, what I received was a few self-administered kicks in the behind for not noticing I clicked on the wrong service when listing.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Yes, exactly. That is what my buyer received.
> 
> Now, what I received was a few self-administered kicks in the behind for not noticing I clicked on the wrong service when listing.


Sometimes if I'm not sure, I'll just choose standard shipping when making my listing. Then I can ship it by whatever service I feel like using at the time.


----------



## Poshbags22

I hate the same thing when bidders offer you half the price of your Buy It Now Price. It's also really annoying the app doesn't show you the account history of the eBayer I.e. when the account was registered. 
So you can't tell if it's a genuine account or a scammer.


----------



## kerryisntreal

bakeacookie said:


> Stating its priority ship only to get first class.
> 
> I want what I paid for!



As a seller I'm always wary of this. Though I've had eBay mess up the shipping settings (which actually happened for the 2nd time this month today), which leaves a bitter taste to the transaction for me. 

Basically, I had a buyer pay $17 shipping for a package that actually cost me $45 in postage to send Priority (tall Louboutin boots in 24 x 16 x 7 box). Even first class still would have been close to double the shipping cost eBay calculated... But I knew I couldn't downgrade the shipping.

The weirdest part was that to ship the exact same item ( and in exact same size box) to another buyer, the correcty calculated shipping only cost ~$9 priority! Granted, that package was NYC to MD vs the $45 one - NYC to CA.


----------



## bakeacookie

kerryisntreal said:


> As a seller I'm always wary of this. Though I've had eBay mess up the shipping settings (which actually happened for the 2nd time this month today), which leaves a bitter taste to the transaction for me.
> 
> Basically, I had a buyer pay $17 shipping for a package that actually cost me $45 in postage to send Priority (tall Louboutin boots in 24 x 16 x 7 box). Even first class still would have been close to double the shipping cost eBay calculated... But I knew I couldn't downgrade the shipping.
> 
> The weirdest part was that to ship the exact same item ( and in exact same size box) to another buyer, the correcty calculated shipping only cost ~$9 priority! Granted, that package was NYC to MD vs the $45 one - NYC to CA.



I sell too. If it’s listed as priority, then it ships priority. I have to put a lot of stuff on priority due to weight and wanting the insurance. 

But my vent was that I got the opposite. I paid priority and got first class. The rest of this seller’s listings were priority too. So either there’s an oversight on the seller, or just overcharging for first class. 

But each scenario is different I guess.
My feedback reflected that I didn’t get the ship method listed, so if the seller cares, maybe they’ll check now?


----------



## whateve

kerryisntreal said:


> As a seller I'm always wary of this. Though I've had eBay mess up the shipping settings (which actually happened for the 2nd time this month today), which leaves a bitter taste to the transaction for me.
> 
> Basically, I had a buyer pay $17 shipping for a package that actually cost me $45 in postage to send Priority (tall Louboutin boots in 24 x 16 x 7 box). Even first class still would have been close to double the shipping cost eBay calculated... But I knew I couldn't downgrade the shipping.
> 
> The weirdest part was that to ship the exact same item ( and in exact same size box) to another buyer, the correcty calculated shipping only cost ~$9 priority! Granted, that package was NYC to MD vs the $45 one - NYC to CA.


That's why I don't use calculated shipping. I figure out approximately how much it will cost to ship across the country and then charge a flat rate based on that. Sometimes it costs me a little more than I charge, and sometimes a little less. Those oversized boxes are super expensive if going across country. I usually end up paying a lot more than I charge on those but that's just the way it is. My items aren't really expensive and I think most buyers will balk at shipping costs much over $15 for my items.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just got an offer via message on an BIN only item. 40% off the asking price, on a brand new in box item, which is already listed at 50% of the RRP.


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just got an offer via message on an BIN only item. 40% off the asking price, on a brand new in box item, which is already listed at 50% of the RRP.



I can do you one better.  A NWT item listed at 50% off retail and an offer at 70% off of that!  I almost wish you couldn’t see the offers that were automatically rejected because they just make your blood boil.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> I can do you one better.  A NWT item listed at 50% off retail and an offer at 70% off of that!  I almost wish you couldn’t see the offers that were automatically rejected because they just make your blood boil.


I don't check those automatically declined offers very often. This one came in as a message so I had to see it. Not impressed.


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't check those automatically declined offers very often. This one came in as a message so I had to see it. Not impressed.



Did you spite-block the person who sent you the message?


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Did you spite-block the person who sent you the message?


 I haven't yet. I just replied and say no I won't accept their offer of 40% off the asking price but if they can increase their offer, I would consider. So far crickets...


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Did you spite-block the person who sent you the message?


OK, I might have a better one than yours. Inspired by your post, I checked declined offers on one of my items. Asking £450, just got an £150. The item's RRP is £1250. It's not brand new but 9 out of 10 condition. I may actually keep it for myself.


----------



## 42shoes

I had someone who kept sending in the same low (less than half of my BIN) offer and then writing in the comments how the item wasn’t worth what I was asking, wasn’t in season anymore, and that I should let them have it because they are poor.  So rude!  I blocked them.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> That's why I don't use calculated shipping. I figure out approximately how much it will cost to ship across the country and then charge a flat rate based on that. Sometimes it costs me a little more than I charge, and sometimes a little less. Those oversized boxes are super expensive if going across country. I usually end up paying a lot more than I charge on those but that's just the way it is. My items aren't really expensive and I think most buyers will balk at shipping costs much over $15 for my items.



 Whateve, can I ask...do you find people ding you on the 5-star "affordable" shipping rating when you do a flat fee (even though you're probably paying extra more often than not)?  I've been too afraid to venture out of offering free shipping which I just factor into the starting price -- which is less than ideal given the fees.  Then again, maybe I'm giving more power to those star ratings than I should.

I also think most people (unless they sell too) aren't aware how expensive it is to ship things.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> Whateve, can I ask...do you find people ding you on the 5-star "affordable" shipping rating when you do a flat fee (even though you're probably paying extra more often than not)?  I've been too afraid to venture out of offering free shipping which I just factor into the starting price -- which is less than ideal given the fees.  Then again, maybe I'm giving more power to those star ratings than I should.
> 
> I also think most people (unless they sell too) aren't aware how expensive it is to ship things.


I'm not Whateve but I'd like to comment. 

1. _do you find people ding you on the 5-star "affordable" shipping rating when you do a flat fee (even though you're probably paying extra more often than not)?_

While I'm not selling on ebay at this time, when I do, I do run reports and haven't found myself dinged when charging flat fees or calculated shipping. 

2. _I've been too afraid to venture out of offering free shipping which I just factor into the starting price -- which is less than ideal given the fees.  _

I'm not sure what you mean by "less than ideal given the fees" because whether you have "free" shipping or charge separately for shipping, ebay charges the full FVF on the total price. So you're paying the same fees whether you charge $100 plus $10 shipping or $110 with free shipping. 

3. _Then again, maybe I'm giving more power to those star ratings than I should._

I think so! You aren't running a charity and you aren't employed by ebay. You should net the amount YOU want to take home -- not what ebay thinks you should get! Set your prices for you!


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "less than ideal given the fees" because whether you have "free" shipping or charge separately for shipping, ebay charges the full FVF on the total price. So you're paying the same fees whether you charge $100 plus $10 shipping or $110 with free shipping.



Ahhhh ty.  Didn't know that.  Assumed FVF wouldn't include shipping you charged for. 

Casual seller here.  I do a good job of putting up extra clothes when I need to, but do a **** job of keeping up with all policies/trends/things ebay


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> Whateve, can I ask...do you find people ding you on the 5-star "affordable" shipping rating when you do a flat fee (even though you're probably paying extra more often than not)?  I've been too afraid to venture out of offering free shipping which I just factor into the starting price -- which is less than ideal given the fees.  Then again, maybe I'm giving more power to those star ratings than I should.
> 
> I also think most people (unless they sell too) aren't aware how expensive it is to ship things.


I never run those detailed reports to see if I'm getting dinged on my shipping stars, but on my feedback page it looks like I have 5 stars on everything. I offer free shipping on anything I can ship first class (under 1 pound) because I know that is going to be between $2.61 and $4.30, so I can just build that into the price. Probably more than half of my items have free shipping. For anything that can fit in a flat rate box I won't charge more than the cost of the flat rate box. I have very few items that I charge more than $14 for. My most expensive shipping charge is $25, and I know if I have to ship it cross country it will probably cost more. I shipped a similar item that cost $46, and I only charged $20. $25 is the most I've ever charged, and I wouldn't charge that if the item wasn't expensive, because I think buyers will balk if the shipping price is a huge percentage of the cost. 

The only complaints I've ever heard about shipping costs come before the sale from international buyers. I'll tell them I can discount the item to make it more affordable but I can't lower the shipping costs because that is what it actually costs, and they are usually fine with that. After all, all most people care about is the total amount they pay.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> I never run those detailed reports to see if I'm getting dinged on my shipping stars, but on my feedback page it looks like I have 5 stars on everything. I offer free shipping on anything I can ship first class (under 1 pound) because I know that is going to be between $2.61 and $4.30, so I can just build that into the price. Probably more than half of my items have free shipping. For anything that can fit in a flat rate box I won't charge more than the cost of the flat rate box. I have very few items that I charge more than $14 for. My most expensive shipping charge is $25, and I know if I have to ship it cross country it will probably cost more. I shipped a similar item that cost $46, and I only charged $20. $25 is the most I've ever charged, and I wouldn't charge that if the item wasn't expensive, because I think buyers will balk if the shipping price is a huge percentage of the cost.
> 
> The only complaints I've ever heard about shipping costs come before the sale from international buyers. I'll tell them I can discount the item to make it more affordable but I can't lower the shipping costs because that is what it actually costs, and they are usually fine with that. After all, all most people care about is the total amount they pay.



Ty!  So I'm trying to figure out...is there any *actual* financial benefit for charging shipping, versus offering free shipping? 

Seems to me it's just a psychological selling tool at this point....? Am I missing something? 

I wrongly assumed FVF would exclude shipping charges if you charged for them. Wrong.
Also, seems like shipping is included in paypal's good & services fees for ebay sellers, so you don't save there.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> Ty!  So I'm trying to figure out...is there any *actual* financial benefit for charging shipping, versus offering free shipping?
> 
> Seems to me it's just a psychological selling tool at this point....? Am I missing something?
> 
> I wrongly assumed FVF would exclude shipping charges if you charged for them. Wrong.
> Also, seems like shipping is included in paypal's good & services fees for ebay sellers, so you don't save there.


Supposedly, listings with free shipping get better exposure but IMO, it hasn't been proven or confirmed. 

So many discussions on ebay's boards are complaints that they aren't getting views, their listings don't come up in key word searches and that the promises made aren't honored.

No, you don't save on PP either. Both ebay and Paypal charge fees on the full payments made by buyers. 

(There are some sites where FVF isn't charged on shipping. For example, on Tradesy, if you use Tradesy's shipping label, you don't pay a fee on the shipping. On Bonanza, up to the first $10 of shipping is exempt from commission. For heavy items, the charge over $10 will incur a fee.)


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> Ty!  So I'm trying to figure out...is there any *actual* financial benefit for charging shipping, versus offering free shipping?
> 
> Seems to me it's just a psychological selling tool at this point....? Am I missing something?
> 
> I wrongly assumed FVF would exclude shipping charges if you charged for them. Wrong.
> Also, seems like shipping is included in paypal's good & services fees for ebay sellers, so you don't save there.


The reason I charge shipping is in case the buyer ends up returning. On one of my accounts, I accept returns. Then the buyer has to pay to ship it back and doesn't get the original shipping cost refunded. I would lose the money I spent on shipping if I had free shipping on these. Even on my account that doesn't accept returns, occasionally a buyer will want to return and I can accept, knowing that I won't lose that shipping cost. That's why I only offer free shipping on items that don't cost a lot to ship.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> The reason I charge shipping is in case the buyer ends up returning. On one of my accounts, I accept returns. Then the buyer has to pay to ship it back and doesn't get the original shipping cost refunded. I would lose the money I spent on shipping if I had free shipping on these. Even on my account that doesn't accept returns, occasionally a buyer will want to return and I can accept, knowing that I won't lose that shipping cost. That's why I only offer free shipping on items that don't cost a lot to ship.


 
OMG. Of course. Thank you for answering my dumb questions.  I haven't offered returns-returns yet (and haven't had to deal with a return request as of now) but I'm going to start keeping this in mind.


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> OMG. Of course. Thank you for answering my dumb questions.  I haven't offered returns-returns yet (and haven't had to deal with a return request as of now) but I'm going to start keeping this in mind.


It wasn't a dumb question and I'm happy to help.

To reinforce what I said in a previous post: today I was looking for items in a $30-$50 range. Sometimes I would find something that looked interesting but when I saw shipping costs of $17 or $20 or even more, I hit the back button. I know that all that matters is the total cost I pay, but it feels like a bait and switch to click on something listed at $30 and then find I'd be spending more like $50. Just something to keep in mind when you set your shipping prices. If these were $200 items, then a $20 shipping charge wouldn't hurt so much.  

I think being a shopper makes me a better seller.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Supposedly, listings with free shipping get better exposure but IMO, it hasn't been proven or confirmed.
> 
> So many discussions on ebay's boards are complaints that they aren't getting views, their listings don't come up in key word searches and that the promises made aren't honored.
> 
> No, you don't save on PP either. Both ebay and Paypal charge fees on the full payments made by buyers.
> 
> (There are some sites where FVF isn't charged on shipping. For example, on Tradesy, if you use Tradesy's shipping label, you don't pay a fee on the shipping. On Bonanza, up to the first $10 of shipping is exempt from commission. For heavy items, the charge over $10 will incur a fee.)


I didn't realize that about Bonanza. It penalizes you for offering free shipping.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

this has happened several times and it's annoying: i make a best offer and the seller declines, and then a few days later they lower the price to what i offered them, or less. by then i've moved on.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> It wasn't a dumb question and I'm happy to help.
> 
> To reinforce what I said in a previous post: today I was looking for items in a $30-$50 range. Sometimes I would find something that looked interesting but when I saw shipping costs of $17 or $20 or even more, I hit the back button. I know that all that matters is the total cost I pay, but it feels like a bait and switch to click on something listed at $30 and then find I'd be spending more like $50. Just something to keep in mind when you set your shipping prices. If these were $200 items, then a $20 shipping charge wouldn't hurt so much.
> 
> I think being a shopper makes me a better seller.



THAT would be my #1 pet peeve, as a buyer.  Always feels like a bait and switch to me when sky high shipping accompanies a cheap, and often small, lightweight & non-fragile, item.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I didn't realize that about Bonanza. It penalizes you for offering free shipping.


That's the reason I don't do free shipping.


----------



## restricter

“Is this item 100% authentic and does it come with order confirmation and it looks like there's a lot of scratches so can you lower the price?”

Kthxbye


----------



## lulilu

I understand that the auto-rejection tool is a good one to avoid low-ball offers.  But is 10% off, e.g., $225 for a $250 offer that insulting?  Why say you accept BO's if you want your asking price or only a few dollars less?


----------



## restricter

lulilu said:


> I understand that the auto-rejection tool is a good one to avoid low-ball offers.  But is 10% off, e.g., $225 for a $250 offer that insulting?  Why say you accept BO's if you want your asking price or only a few dollars less?



I’ve noticed that if an item auto-relists, sometimes the listing defaults to best offer (and also removes return policies!) so the seller might not have noticed until you made your offer.


----------



## lulilu

restricter said:


> I’ve noticed that if an item auto-relists, sometimes the listing defaults to best offer (and also removes return policies!) so the seller might not have noticed until you made your offer.



Does this mean all offers less than posted price will be auto-rejected?  That would explain a lot.  The seller is incommunicado as I've reached out to him/her.


----------



## BeenBurned

lulilu said:


> Does this mean all offers less than posted price will be auto-rejected?  That would explain a lot.  The seller is incommunicado as I've reached out to him/her.


For auto reject, I think the seller has to manually set it. AFAIK, there's no auto-accept or reject to the default. The seller would get every offer and have to accept or decline.


----------



## pinky7129

What happens to you if you sold an item and the seller got a notice to pick it up and never does?


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> What happens to you if you sold an item and the seller got a notice to pick it up and never does?


It depends. Usually you are okay. Sometimes the carrier will eventually return it to you, and then you will probably have to refund. I have one that first attempted delivery on August 22, and the last USPS update says "please schedule redelivery of your package." It never came back to me, so I'm hoping I'll never hear from the buyer. If you used a different carrier, it is more likely the package will come back to you. UPS charges you when they return the package.


----------



## Storm702

Buyer’s pet peeve: when a listing clearly states a 14 day return policy and satisfaction is guaranteed, but you receive pushback from the seller for wanting to return the item due to more wear than what was listed and not satisfied


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> Buyer’s pet peeve: when a listing clearly states a 14 day return policy and satisfaction is guaranteed, but you receive pushback from the seller for wanting to return the item due to more wear than what was listed and not satisfied


The seller doesn't have any excuse. Unless the seller wants to avoid having to pay for return shipping, she can't refuse any return for any reason (or no reason at all)!


----------



## Bunnie.863

I always get annoyed when a listing shows an item will be shipped priority mail, but is then sent first class. Quite often I will buy a particular listing because of the priority shipping and it is unfair for the seller to ship otherwise because it is the cheaper option.


----------



## Kidclarke

I'm very peeved with PayPal right now. Buyer bought 5 of the same item of mine (I had 10 total) and 5 minutes later they open a fraud purchase through PayPal. This was November 2nd and I responded right away that I haven't shipped and can just refund buyer (personally I think it was buyers remorse, not fraud but who knows). Meanwhile I cannot cancel their order and PayPal is taking its time investigating. I understand they want to look into it and it hasn't been a week, but can't I just refund them and move on? Now I can't sell my items until they decide they are done investigating. Just really frustrating.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bunnie.863 said:


> I always get annoyed when a listing shows an item will be shipped priority mail, but is then sent first class. Quite often I will buy a particular listing because of the priority shipping and it is unfair for the seller to ship otherwise because it is the cheaper option.


I'm not excusing a seller who states priority but ships first class, but just so you know, there's no difference in the speed of service between first class and priority. 

Sellers should ship by the method they state.


----------



## BarbaraKE

Bunnie.863 said:


> I always get annoyed when a listing shows an item will be shipped priority mail, but is then sent first class. Quite often I will buy a particular listing because of the priority shipping and it is unfair for the seller to ship otherwise because it is the cheaper option.



Actually, first class *is* priority mail (for items 13 ounces and under). Over 13 ounces, it's called 'priority'.


----------



## whateve

BarbaraKE said:


> Actually, first class *is* priority mail (for items 13 ounces and under). Over 13 ounces, it's called 'priority'.


First class now goes up to 15.9 ounces and it isn't the same as priority. You can buy priority shipping for under a pound and it costs more. Sometimes priority gets there quicker, and other times it doesn't.


----------



## holiday123

Bunnie.863 said:


> I always get annoyed when a listing shows an item will be shipped priority mail, but is then sent first class. Quite often I will buy a particular listing because of the priority shipping and it is unfair for the seller to ship otherwise because it is the cheaper option.


Happens to me all the time! So frustrating!  One time, I had a seller ship a leather clutch using media mail!?! and act offended when I questioned why they charged for priority shipping and then shipped the purse using a service meant for media. Ugh.


----------



## whateve

People who take pictures on busy backgrounds, like a patterned quilt, that make it really difficult to see the item.


----------



## BeenBurned

BarbaraKE said:


> Actually, first class *is* priority mail (for items 13 ounces and under). Over 13 ounces, it's called 'priority'.


Whateve already corrected your weight limits.

While it's true that priority and first class mail generally go by the same method, if a seller states priority mail shipping (whether she charges or offers free shipping), that item SHOULD go by priority mail. 

If the seller wants to give herself options, rather than stating a specific shipping service, she could just list as "standard shipping" and do what she wants.


----------



## BarbaraKE

whateve said:


> First class now goes up to 15.9 ounces and it isn't the same as priority. You can buy priority shipping for under a pound and it costs more. Sometimes priority gets there quicker, and other times it doesn't.



Feel free to check at the official USPS web site - the weight limit for first class mail is 13 ounces.

My post mistress (?) told me that first class and priority are treated the same. As you even said yourself, sometimes one gets there quicker, sometimes the other.

But shipping a leather clutch by media mail is definitely wrong and if the post office caught it, they would ask the buyer to pay extra postage. Besides, it's just sleazy.


----------



## whateve

BarbaraKE said:


> Feel free to check at the official USPS web site - the weight limit for first class mail is 13 ounces.
> 
> My post mistress (?) told me that first class and priority are treated the same. As you even said yourself, sometimes one gets there quicker, sometimes the other.
> 
> But shipping a leather clutch by media mail is definitely wrong and if the post office caught it, they would ask the buyer to pay extra postage. Besides, it's just sleazy.


I've shipped many packages up to 15.99 ounces first class. They changed it about a year ago. Maybe they haven't updated USPS. Maybe the post office doesn't want the general public to know, but you can buy the postage through ebay, paypal, stamps.com, and many other services. Here is a chart of the prices: https://shippingeasy.com/usps-2017-shipping-rate-changes-flat-rate-priority-first-class-w-tables/


----------



## BeenBurned

BarbaraKE said:


> Feel free to check at the official USPS web site - the weight limit for first class mail is 13 ounces.
> 
> My post mistress (?) told me that first class and priority are treated the same. As you even said yourself, sometimes one gets there quicker, sometimes the other.
> 
> But shipping a leather clutch by media mail is definitely wrong and if the post office caught it, they would ask the buyer to pay extra postage. Besides, it's just sleazy.





whateve said:


> I've shipped many packages up to 15.99 ounces first class. They changed it about a year ago. Maybe they haven't updated USPS. Maybe the post office doesn't want the general public to know, but you can buy the postage through ebay, paypal, stamps.com, and many other services. Here is a chart of the prices: https://shippingeasy.com/usps-2017-shipping-rate-changes-flat-rate-priority-first-class-w-tables/


I'm not sure why they haven't updated the site in the year since they increased the first class limits but that's nuts!

The <16 oz. first class change actually occurred nearly 2 years ago, in either December 2015 or January 2016.

*Correction*: It began on January 17, 2016: 
https://shippingeasy.com/usps-shipping-rates-2016-changes-4-ways-to-adapt/

New USPS Postage Rates and service changes began January 17th, 2016, and they were BIG. While there were slight simplifications of some services, overall it was mostly increases to virtually every USPS service, and even the REMOVAL of some service types. We’ll go over the changes here and give some suggestions on what you can do to adapt to these new changes.

A couple of the bigger highlights to note before we go into further detail:


First Class package rates have been extended to 15.99 oz for ALL sellers without any CPP approval required from USPS. A huge win for lighter weight eCommerce orders. This means all shippers will have access to First Class Package rates on shipments weighing under 1 lb.
First Class Package pricing will be the same $2.60 price for 0.01oz-8oz. Good for simplifying package rates on shipments < 8oz, but hurts sellers that ship out very light packages.
Express Flat Rate Boxes will be DISCONTINUED starting next year (Regular Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes still exist, however)
Regional Rate Box C will be DISCONTINUED, meaning the maximum weight threshold is now 20 lbs on Box B (Box A retains a maximum weight of 15 lbs.)
All Flat Rate options will have a rate increase


----------



## whateve

BarbaraKE said:


> Feel free to check at the official USPS web site - the weight limit for first class mail is 13 ounces.
> 
> My post mistress (?) told me that first class and priority are treated the same. As you even said yourself, sometimes one gets there quicker, sometimes the other.
> 
> But shipping a leather clutch by media mail is definitely wrong and if the post office caught it, they would ask the buyer to pay extra postage. Besides, it's just sleazy.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure why they haven't updated the site in the year since they increased the first class limits but that's nuts!
> 
> The <16 oz. first class change actually occurred nearly 2 years ago, in either December 2015 or January 2016.
> 
> *Correction*: It began on January 17, 2016:
> https://shippingeasy.com/usps-shipping-rates-2016-changes-4-ways-to-adapt/
> 
> New USPS Postage Rates and service changes began January 17th, 2016, and they were BIG. While there were slight simplifications of some services, overall it was mostly increases to virtually every USPS service, and even the REMOVAL of some service types. We’ll go over the changes here and give some suggestions on what you can do to adapt to these new changes.
> 
> A couple of the bigger highlights to note before we go into further detail:
> 
> 
> First Class package rates have been extended to 15.99 oz for ALL sellers without any CPP approval required from USPS. A huge win for lighter weight eCommerce orders. This means all shippers will have access to First Class Package rates on shipments weighing under 1 lb.
> First Class Package pricing will be the same $2.60 price for 0.01oz-8oz. Good for simplifying package rates on shipments < 8oz, but hurts sellers that ship out very light packages.
> Express Flat Rate Boxes will be DISCONTINUED starting next year (Regular Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes still exist, however)
> Regional Rate Box C will be DISCONTINUED, meaning the maximum weight threshold is now 20 lbs on Box B (Box A retains a maximum weight of 15 lbs.)
> All Flat Rate options will have a rate increase


I just remembered another difference. Priority mail automatically comes with $50 insurance, while first class mail has no insurance unless you purchase it separately.


----------



## Bunnie.863

Just meant first class as an example  The tracking and insurance included in priority is why I prefer it


----------



## Bunnie.863

Kidclarke said:


> I'm very peeved with PayPal right now. Buyer bought 5 of the same item of mine (I had 10 total) and 5 minutes later they open a fraud purchase through PayPal. This was November 2nd and I responded right away that I haven't shipped and can just refund buyer (personally I think it was buyers remorse, not fraud but who knows). Meanwhile I cannot cancel their order and PayPal is taking its time investigating. I understand they want to look into it and it hasn't been a week, but can't I just refund them and move on? Now I can't sell my items until they decide they are done investigating. Just really frustrating.



That is completely unfair that the buyer was even able to open a case! If they haven't paid what will Paypal do? There is nothing to refund. I am so sorry you have to go through this. Sending you a message apologizing and asking to cancel the order would have been fine, don't see why they have to be extreme about it.


----------



## whateve

Bunnie.863 said:


> Just meant first class as an example  The tracking and insurance included in priority is why I prefer it


Tracking and insurance are more important for the seller than the buyer. Sellers should use tracking whether or not they have to pay extra for it, or they run the risk that the buyer can claim not received. Without tracking they can't prove it was delivered. Insurance protects the seller more than the buyer. If the package arrives damaged and you open a dispute, the buyer will most likely win the claim and get a refund, while the seller will be the one trying to get their money from the post office.

The reason you should be upset is that you didn't get what was promised.


----------



## Kidclarke

Bunnie.863 said:


> That is completely unfair that the buyer was even able to open a case! If they haven't paid what will Paypal do? There is nothing to refund. I am so sorry you have to go through this. Sending you a message apologizing and asking to cancel the order would have been fine, don't see why they have to be extreme about it.


It oddly wasn't an eBay case, but through PayPal directly which I had never dealt with. PayPal held the funds to "investigate." The buyer messaged me later and I let them know why their package was held up and they cleared it up with PayPal. I guess the bank was the one who decided to hold up the payment. PayPal didn't notify (or it went to the buyer's spam box) them like I assumed so now I feel bad about not saying anything. PayPal made me feel like a fool. 

On a positive note, I have the package ready for USPS and it will arrive on time for the buyer (they are going on vacation Thursday and estimating says it will arrive by Monday).


----------



## whateve

Bunnie.863 said:


> That is completely unfair that the buyer was even able to open a case! If they haven't paid what will Paypal do? There is nothing to refund. I am so sorry you have to go through this. Sending you a message apologizing and asking to cancel the order would have been fine, don't see why they have to be extreme about it.


You misread the story. The buyer paid but paypal put a hold on the payment due to fraud. Apparently the buyer knew nothing about it, but once she was told and contacted paypal about it, the hold was lifted.


----------



## Kidclarke

I completely understand wanting your item ASAP (like as soon as you order it and you wish it was there), but sometimes people are ridiculous. 

Sold my item on November 8 @ 7:00am, USPS picked up same day at 11am. Due to the buyer's location the priority mail estimate is 3 days instead of 2. I got a mail asking about the shipping delay because "I didn't mail it until November 8th evening" which is when USPS has it in their hands already and it's moving to the distribution center...aka out of my hands.  My handling time is even 1-2 business days and I made sure I got it out the same day since I did not leave for work yet.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I completely understand wanting your item ASAP (like as soon as you order it and you wish it was there), but sometimes people are ridiculous.
> 
> Sold my item on November 8 @ 7:00am, USPS picked up same day at 11am. Due to the buyer's location the priority mail estimate is 3 days instead of 2. I got a mail asking about the shipping delay because "I didn't mail it until November 8th evening" which is when USPS has it in their hands already and it's moving to the distribution center...aka out of my hands.  My handling time is even 1-2 business days and I made sure I got it out the same day since I did not leave for work yet.


That is ridiculous. I always ship the same day if I can get to it before my mail carrier comes. If my mail carrier doesn't make it back to the post office before 4 pm, the packages just sit there for a day before going to the distribution center. The last couple of packages I shipped showed an estimate of 3 days even one that was in my state. One time everything clicked just right and the buyer got her package the day after purchase. I was amazed, but the buyer didn't even acknowledge it - no feedback or anything.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> That is ridiculous. I always ship the same day if I can get to it before my mail carrier comes. If my mail carrier doesn't make it back to the post office before 4 pm, the packages just sit there for a day before going to the distribution center. The last couple of packages I shipped showed an estimate of 3 days even one that was in my state. One time everything clicked just right and the buyer got her package the day after purchase. I was amazed, but the buyer didn't even acknowledge it - no feedback or anything.


Wow, that's rude they didn't even acknowledge that! As a buyer I always leave feedback, especially if my item comes the next day or the seller goes out of their way. Some of these buyers are too entitled, they'd ask you to drive it over yourself if they could get away with it. 

I find that the majority of my buyers don't even bother to leave any feedback even though I ship all their items same day. I don't even sell that much, leaving feedback takes 5 seconds. I use my buying list as a check sheet, I leave feedback before I hide the bought item I received.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Wow, that's rude they didn't even acknowledge that! As a buyer I always leave feedback, especially if my item comes the next day or the seller goes out of their way. Some of these buyers are too entitled, they'd ask you to drive it over yourself if they could get away with it.
> 
> I find that the majority of my buyers don't even bother to leave any feedback even though I ship all their items same day. I don't even sell that much, leaving feedback takes 5 seconds. I use my buying list as a check sheet, I leave feedback before I hide the bought item I received.


I almost always leave feedback, but most buyers don't leave me feedback. I take 14 day returns so I can't really relax until the 14 days is up unless they leave feedback. Most feedback I get mentions the quick shipping. On a purchase, sometimes I won't leave feedback if I'm not completely happy but not unhappy enough to do anything about it.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I almost always leave feedback, but most buyers don't leave me feedback. I take 14 day returns so I can't really relax until the 14 days is up unless they leave feedback. Most feedback I get mentions the quick shipping. On a purchase, sometimes I won't leave feedback if I'm not completely happy but not unhappy enough to do anything about it.


That's good that most of them mention it. I always get nervous if I don't see any feedback. I do the same thing on purchases, most of the time I am happy but if the seller did something that's not worth an extreme like refund/return/negative I just don't leave them anything either.


----------



## whateve

Don't use an abbreviation unless you know what it means! If you use NWT in your title or description, I expect to see a tag showing in the pictures and the "new with tags" condition selected.


----------



## creighbaby

Calling me hun, when you want me to lower a price or give free shipping. I am not your hun and I find attempting a closeness that doesn’t exist in order to get something for free to be patronizing and manipulative.


----------



## Storm702

creighbaby said:


> Calling me hun, when you want me to lower a price or give free shipping. I am not your hun and I find attempting a closeness that doesn’t exist in order to get something for free to be patronizing and manipulative.



THIS!!!! Or sending a message asking “What’s your lowest?” That would be the price I’m asking.... I’ve even had buyers use the Hun thing, then try to give me a sob story about being a single mom, or somebody being sick, or they don’t get paid till XYZ… I was a single mom for years, and if I couldn’t afford something or I didn’t get paid until a certain time, then I just didn’t buy anything. Common sense.


----------



## restricter

Storm702 said:


> THIS!!!! Or sending a message asking “What’s your lowest?” That would be the price I’m asking.... I’ve even had buyers use the Hun thing, then try to give me a sob story about being a single mom, or somebody being sick, or they don’t get paid till XYZ… I was a single mom for years, and if I couldn’t afford something or I didn’t get paid until a certain time, then I just didn’t buy anything. Common sense.



“What’s your best price?” Is another one that makes my teeth grind.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> “What’s your best price?” Is another one that makes my teeth grind.


Answer with, "what's your best offer?"


----------



## Clearblueskies

Liars.  Emergency vets bill my a**
You got carried away.  At least be honest.


----------



## anthrosphere

restricter said:


> “What’s your best price?” Is another one that makes my teeth grind.



What about the email with just “$”? Or “$25?” Aggravating.


----------



## restricter

Heads up: eBay updated their iOS app and it wiped out information from my settings, such as best offer thresholds and shipping.  If you use the app, check your listings to make sure your details are still there.


----------



## anthrosphere

restricter said:


> Heads up: eBay updated their iOS app and it wiped out information from my settings, such as best offer thresholds and shipping.  If you use the app, check your listings to make sure your details are still there.



Thank you! I just removed the OBO option on my listing. I would be so angry if a buyer’s offer went through without my knowledge. Thankfully it declined so that’s a relief.

I am horrified ebay had the nerve to do this without the seller’s permission. Thanks again for letting us know, I appreciate it!


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> Answer with, "what's your best offer?"



Like it  I'll remember that one 



Clearblueskies said:


> Liars.  Emergency vets bill my a**
> You got carried away.  At least be honest.



Ha ha......I had one that stalled paying £5 for about a month with all sorts of excuses. They were waiting for money coming into their PP account before they could pay.......yes we are talking about £5. I got all the sob stories under the sun and cancelled the transaction in the end.


Non payers are my biggest bug bear...........I immediately re-listed an item on Sundy evening on auction that sold to 0% feedback buyer as I didn't expect them to pay. I'm fed up with loosing a week, even worse you have to give them, how many days to pay after raising a dispute??? ............I'm still waiting for payment which I know will not be made, so many of my non-payers are 0% feedback.

Is there anyway I can block them? I looked in settings and it only seems to have the option to block -1% feedback. 

I'm beginning to feel I'll drop all auction listings and stick with Buy It Now and request immediate payment. I've found even if I don't add the make offer, you still get plenty!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> Is there anyway I can block them? I looked in settings and it only seems to have the option to block -1% feedback.


These are my requirements. They're at the tightest level.



Although there's the -1 feedback score, I don't know why ebay hasn't removed that because it's been 9 years since buyers would have a negative feedback score. THe only way someone has a neg is if they're also a seller.


----------



## jorton

The more I list on Poshmark the more I dislike ebay. 

I know Poshmark takes more cut of your sale but sometimes it’s worth it based on the hassles that I always go through for eBay. Can’t tell you how many relistings I’ve had over the past few weeks due to non paying buyers.

 Once again I get a seller that hasn’t paid after a few days. I go to check their profile to send them another invoice and it’s a new account(2017) with no feedback, and based in Canada. I put no international shipping on my listings. So now I’m wondering if and when they pay, if it’s gonna be a hassle or more money to ship. 

Poshmark- 
-Buyer must pay immediately
-Shipping is already figured out, flat rate, label created for you. 
-App is easy to use, quick and easy to list.
-Fees are already taken out of the item so you don’t get a bill.
-People can buy as they please, and you don’t need to “maintain”/relist

Ebay-
-Buyers pay whenever (for auctions) and sometimes they don’t pay until 3 days after the auction ends, even when you’ve been bugging them for days
-Figure out/input your own shipping method...pay for the shipping at the post office unless you print the label from home and pay online. Also I’m lazy/  don’t have a scale so it’s hard to tell how much my stuff would cost to ship, but I usually do flat rate
-Takes a while to list, too many details and specifics 
-.30 per listing( i’m assuming I hit my listing limit but I’m not sure how considering I’ve only listed 40 things and they upgraded me to 80)
-You get a bill at the end of each month.  I wish they would work like Poshmark does. I can’t stand that I usually drain my Paypal/ forget about how much I’ve listed/ profited and then I get hit with a $30 bill. It’s just not as fun.
-If listings don’t sell, you have to relist. You could have 10 people watching and think you’re going to sell it and then you don’t.

Just had to rant. Personally I think ebay is too saturated. Unless you’re looking for or selling something very specific, in which case as a buyer or a seller, it works better. Years ago I could sell stuff on eBay and make a huge profit. Now it’s like I can barely get $10 for some of my items. I think I’m kinda over ebay.


----------



## whateve

jorton said:


> The more I list on Poshmark the more I dislike ebay.
> 
> I know Poshmark takes more cut of your sale but sometimes it’s worth it based on the hassles that I always go through for eBay. Can’t tell you how many relistings I’ve had over the past few weeks due to non paying buyers.
> 
> Once again I get a seller that hasn’t paid after a few days. I go to check their profile to send them another invoice and it’s a new account(2017) with no feedback, and based in Canada. I put no international shipping on my listings. So now I’m wondering if and when they pay, if it’s gonna be a hassle or more money to ship.
> 
> Poshmark-
> -Buyer must pay immediately
> -Shipping is already figured out, flat rate, label created for you.
> -App is easy to use, quick and easy to list.
> -Fees are already taken out of the item so you don’t get a bill.
> -People can buy as they please, and you don’t need to “maintain”/relist
> 
> Ebay-
> -Buyers pay whenever (for auctions) and sometimes they don’t pay until 3 days after the auction ends, even when you’ve been bugging them for days
> -Figure out/input your own shipping method...pay for the shipping at the post office unless you print the label from home and pay online. Also I’m lazy/  don’t have a scale so it’s hard to tell how much my stuff would cost to ship, but I usually do flat rate
> -Takes a while to list, too many details and specifics
> -.30 per listing( i’m assuming I hit my listing limit but I’m not sure how considering I’ve only listed 40 things and they upgraded me to 80)
> -You get a bill at the end of each month.  I wish they would work like Poshmark does. I can’t stand that I usually drain my Paypal/ forget about how much I’ve listed/ profited and then I get hit with a $30 bill. It’s just not as fun.
> -If listings don’t sell, you have to relist. You could have 10 people watching and think you’re going to sell it and then you don’t.
> 
> Just had to rant. Personally I think ebay is too saturated. Unless you’re looking for or selling something very specific, in which case as a buyer or a seller, it works better. Years ago I could sell stuff on eBay and make a huge profit. Now it’s like I can barely get $10 for some of my items. I think I’m kinda over ebay.


I've never sold on Poshmark and probably won't because of the social aspect of it. I don't want to get chatty with my buyers.

Some of the problems you have with ebay can be avoided. Most listings on ebay are now buy it now. If you set up your listings as buy it nows that require immediate payment, you won't have to worry about nonpaying buyers. You need to change your settings to block buyers from countries you don't ship to if you don't want to deal with international shipping.  I never pay for listings on ebay. Once I use up the free listings, I don't list again until they give me more. I never drain my paypal. I always leave enough in there to cover any possible returns or disputes until at least 2 weeks has passed since delivery or I've received positive feedback. I don't have to leave money in paypal to cover ebay's fees because I use a credit card.

I bought a scale years ago and it was worth it. If you always use flat rate you could be paying more than you need to. Unless you are shipping across the country or your packages are over 3 pounds, it is almost always cheaper to ship by weight.


----------



## jorton

whateve said:


> I've never sold on Poshmark and probably won't because of the social aspect of it. I don't want to get chatty with my buyers.
> 
> Some of the problems you have with ebay can be avoided. Most listings on ebay are now buy it now. If you set up your listings as buy it nows that require immediate payment, you won't have to worry about nonpaying buyers. You need to change your settings to block buyers from countries you don't ship to if you don't want to deal with international shipping.  I never pay for listings on ebay. Once I use up the free listings, I don't list again until they give me more. I never drain my paypal. I always leave enough in there to cover any possible returns or disputes until at least 2 weeks has passed since delivery or I've received positive feedback. I don't have to leave money in paypal to cover ebay's fees because I use a credit card.
> 
> I bought a scale years ago and it was worth it. If you always use flat rate you could be paying more than you need to. Unless you are shipping across the country or your packages are over 3 pounds, it is almost always cheaper to ship by weight.




I get what you’re saying, a lot of people say that about Posh. TBH I don’t do a lot of “sharing” or following people and my sales are pretty decent. People comment on my listings but usually it’s asking the length of a shirt or sizing questions. 

I just started doing buy it now on ebay, which I’ve never really done, so we’ll see how this goes. I’ve been doing auctions for years, so I thought I’d make the switch.

I don’t know, maybe it’s just me but I just dislike getting another notification for a bill, even if it automatically comes out, I always have to remember to keep money in there.


----------



## whateve

Not a peeve but a comment about ebay's beta seller hub. I've been using this for months on one of my accounts and I like a few things about it, others not so much. One of the things I don't care for as much is that you can't view everything on the same page. There is an overview page that gives lots of information, including the dashboard and account summary, so in many ways, this is better. What I prefer about the old system is seeing all my listings, both active and unsold, plus sales, all on the same page. In the beta, they are all on different pages. One of the things I love about beta is that on my active listing page, it shows me how many total watchers I have for all my items, then I can click on the watcher number and see just the listings that have watchers. There is also a place that shows how many listings have questions. What I don't like is that this number doesn't go away when you answer the questions.


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> These are my requirements. They're at the tightest level.
> View attachment 3879401
> 
> 
> Although there's the -1 feedback score, I don't know why ebay hasn't removed that because it's been 9 years since buyers would have a negative feedback score. THe only way someone has a neg is if they're also a seller.



Lol ?.....i wondered how you could get -1 feedback! That explains it, they should update it then 

As expected my 0 feedback still hasn't paid since they purchased on Sunday. I've opened an unpaid item case now but I can't think it will make any difference

I really think we should be able to block 0 feedback............it's infuriating, this is the umpteenth time it's happened


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Lol ?.....i wondered how you could get -1 feedback! That explains it, they should update it then
> 
> As expected my 0 feedback still hasn't paid since they purchased on Sunday. I've opened an unpaid item case now but I can't think it will make any difference
> 
> I really think we should be able to block 0 feedback............it's infuriating, this is the umpteenth time it's happened


I accepted a best offer from a buyer for $12.50 - she didn't pay until I opened the unpaid item case. Totally ignored the invoice I sent. I might understand it a bit more if it was a substantial amount of money.


----------



## jorton

After my rant about ebay and a buyer not paying, I get another issue today. A buyer opening a case because they didn’t receive their item and demanding their money back. Funny thing is I knew from the start this would be an issue, they used a “forwarding” company and the address was super weird. Also I looked at the tracking and the item made it to the city- but after that it looks like it never went to the end destination. but it says 
“Delivery status not updated”. Anyone know what it means? I’m dreading calling USPS and dealing with this issue. Ugh

I swear I’ve never had a single issue with delivery or payments on Posh.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sellers, if a potential buyer contact you to really try to talk you into accepting a lower price, BLOCK them! I should have done this but I assumed the best of people. Now she found some flaws in my item and want a partial refund! I should have blocked her the first time. Lesson learned again!


----------



## Black Elite

jorton said:


> After my rant about ebay and a buyer not paying, I get another issue today. A buyer opening a case because they didn’t receive their item and demanding their money back. Funny thing is I knew from the start this would be an issue, they used a “forwarding” company and the address was super weird. Also I looked at the tracking and the item made it to the city- but after that it looks like it never went to the end destination. but it says
> “Delivery status not updated”. Anyone know what it means? I’m dreading calling USPS and dealing with this issue. Ugh
> 
> I swear I’ve never had a single issue with delivery or payments on Posh.



I have the same "delivery status not updated" message for one of my shipments as of Thursday, after it was "out for delivery" for the entire day. The eBay and Amazon boards suggest it's a lazy carrier who either never made the delivery scan, or their equipment failed. I plan to call my buyer's local PO once they open today to resolve this issue as the item is $600 and I can't afford an INR claim. 

As painful as speaking to the USPS is, you will likely need to call the PO in your buyer's area and ask them for an update and if possible, to update the tracking. It's less painful than INR.


----------



## jorton

Black Elite said:


> I have the same "delivery status not updated" message for one of my shipments as of Thursday, after it was "out for delivery" for the entire day. The eBay and Amazon boards suggest it's a lazy carrier who either never made the delivery scan, or their equipment failed. I plan to call my buyer's local PO once they open today to resolve this issue as the item is $600 and I can't afford an INR claim.
> 
> As painful as speaking to the USPS is, you will likely need to call the PO in your buyer's area and ask them for an update and if possible, to update the tracking. It's less painful than INR.




Hey I googled this issue as well, it ended up resolving itself, funny enough the day after the buyer opened a case. When he opened the case, I sent a message back including the tracking number(which he already had) and told him he’s not getting a refund this easily. At that point it said “delivery status not updated”. Even though should have been delivered 6 days prior. Then the next day it changed to “delivered”. So I’m wondering if it’s a coincidence and the system updated or if the buyer called the post office. So I wouldn’t fret just yet, it might resolve itself. Also the buyer never responded again, but the case is still open and they are holding my money


----------



## Black Elite

jorton said:


> Hey I googled this issue as well, it ended up resolving itself, funny enough the day after the buyer opened a case. When he opened the case, I sent a message back including the tracking number(which he already had) and told him he’s not getting a refund this easily. At that point it said “delivery status not updated”. Even though should have been delivered 6 days prior. Then the next day it changed to “delivered”. So I’m wondering if it’s a coincidence and the system updated or if the buyer called the post office. So I wouldn’t fret just yet, it might resolve itself. Also the buyer never responded again, but the case is still open and they are holding my money


Good news! Mine updated as well, but only after I called the local PO. Perhaps you can call eBay and have them close the case in your favor now that there is proof of delivery?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Stupid eBay message telling me to not to take transactions outside eBay while all I did was to tell the potential buyer I can only ship to a PayPal registered address via eBay messaging.


----------



## xincinsin

jorton said:


> Ebay-
> -Buyers pay whenever (for auctions) and sometimes they don’t pay until 3 days after the auction ends, even when you’ve been bugging them for days
> .


I've only bought, never sold. Could I just ask about this comment you made? I normally assume that I have 2 to 3 days after the auction closes to make payment, unless the seller has stated otherwise. So for your sales, you specified immediate payment?


----------



## whateve

xincinsin said:


> I've only bought, never sold. Could I just ask about this comment you made? I normally assume that I have 2 to 3 days after the auction closes to make payment, unless the seller has stated otherwise. So for your sales, you specified immediate payment?


You do have time to pay, and the seller can't specify immediate payment on an auction. Sellers don't know what is going through the minds of the buyers, and don't know why the buyer hasn't paid immediately. It is disheartening to wait days without hearing anything from the buyer and not knowing if they are going to pay. After all, the seller can't relist and can't make a second chance offer to another bidder until she knows that the first buyer is backing out. She has to wait even longer for the unpaid buyer case to close. By that time the other bidders have moved on. 

Even when a buyer has a track record of paying, that is still no assurance that she will continue to pay. This happened to me once with a buyer I had sold to before. She just ignored all my messages and the unpaid item case was closed without payment. 

If you would like to set your seller's mind at ease, you could message them after a purchase to tell them when to expect your payment.


----------



## xincinsin

whateve said:


> You do have time to pay, and the seller can't specify immediate payment on an auction. Sellers don't know what is going through the minds of the buyers, and don't know why the buyer hasn't paid immediately. It is disheartening to wait days without hearing anything from the buyer and not knowing if they are going to pay. After all, the seller can't relist and can't make a second chance offer to another bidder until she knows that the first buyer is backing out. She has to wait even longer for the unpaid buyer case to close. By that time the other bidders have moved on.
> 
> Even when a buyer has a track record of paying, that is still no assurance that she will continue to pay. This happened to me once with a buyer I had sold to before. She just ignored all my messages and the unpaid item case was closed without payment.
> 
> If you would like to set your seller's mind at ease, you could message them after a purchase to tell them when to expect your payment.


Thank you for giving the seller's point of view. I was curious because jorton's comment implied that payment was repeatedly requested within the 3 days after auction closed. I get eBay payment reminders but I have not encountered a seller actively chasing for payment so soon. Of course that might be because I'm a Goody-two-shoes who will contact the seller if I take more than 2 days to clear payment.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Got another one, brand new desirable item. Listed as BIN no BO at below retail. Buyer contacted me via messaging, offering 25% off the asking price and they will pay immediately!  Guess who has just been added to the BBL?


----------



## whateve

xincinsin said:


> Thank you for giving the seller's point of view. I was curious because jorton's comment implied that payment was repeatedly requested within the 3 days after auction closed. I get eBay payment reminders but I have not encountered a seller actively chasing for payment so soon. Of course that might be because I'm a Goody-two-shoes who will contact the seller if I take more than 2 days to clear payment.


I don't repeatedly bug the buyer. If they don't pay, on the second or third day, I'll send an invoice. Then I'll open the unpaid item case once enough time has elapsed. I figure they get enough reminders from ebay.


----------



## Kidclarke

I remember last year someone bought one of my items late on Thanksgiving Eve (like 4pm) and expected me to ship next day if not same day (can't drop working to go mail stuff and post office isn't open Thanksgiving)  so I just did myself a favor and ended my listings until after the holidays. 

Too much going on to be worrying about shipping anyways. Rather not deal with buyer's unrealistic shipping expectations when I have to worry about making pie!


----------



## bernz84

I dislike seeing modeling pics of a bag I’m interested in and the seller is wearing extra tight, see-through, and/or skimpy clothes. 

Now, I think people are entitled to wear what they want, but seeing that is going to make me click the back button and look at other listings.


----------



## whateve

bernz84 said:


> I dislike seeing modeling pics of a bag I’m interested in and the seller is wearing extra tight, see-through, and/or skimpy clothes.
> 
> Now, I think people are entitled to wear what they want, but seeing that is going to make me click the back button and look at other listings.


And bare armpits with a bag held near the armpit. Gross!


----------



## bernz84

whateve said:


> And bare armpits with a bag held near the armpit. Gross!


Ugh, yeah, that one is my major pet peeve!!! 

I know the bag is used, but I don’t need an armpit visual, yuck!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> And bare armpits with a bag held near the armpit. Gross!





bernz84 said:


> Ugh, yeah, that one is my major pet peeve!!!
> 
> I know the bag is used, but I don’t need an armpit visual, yuck!


Not a naked armpit but found on pinterest. LOL! It's not meant to be a crossbody bag:


----------



## anthrosphere

Not ebay, but tradesy related: the first picture on my listing contains both the dustbag, crossbody strap along with the bag itself. Tradesy always edits out the accessories and just leaves the bag alone. Why?! It’s not fair when I see other listings with all of the items shown. Not just the bag. Now I have to re-edit my listing after I come back home from my trip. This is the second time they did this, too.  So annoying.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Not ebay, but tradesy related: the first picture on my listing contains both the dustbag, crossbody strap along with the bag itself. Tradesy always edits out the accessories and just leaves the bag alone. Why?! It’s not fair when I see other listings with all of the items shown. Not just the bag. Now I have to re-edit my listing after I come back home from my trip. This is the second time they did this, too.  So annoying.


Yes, this really annoys me. People will assume my bag doesn't come with the strap and dustbag, so they won't even look. I tried putting my picture back up again, and they edited it again. On one of my vintage bags, it is really rare to still have the dustbag so that is a major selling point of my listing. Sometimes I'll make my first picture show the strap attached as they are less likely to edit it out that way.


----------



## anthrosphere

Used once. But labeled as new. I already reported it as “inaccurate info.” Hopefully Tradesy will take action but we will see.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Used once. But labeled as new. I already reported it as “inaccurate info.” Hopefully Tradesy will take action but we will see.


This is tricky because Tradesy doesn't ask the seller if it has been used. They ask if there are any signs of wear. So something can be used but still have no visible signs of wear. I don't think this is a violation of Tradesy rules. However, how does one use something without removing the tags first?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> This is tricky because Tradesy doesn't ask the seller if it has been used. They ask if there are any signs of wear. So something can be used but still have no visible signs of wear. I don't think this is a violation of Tradesy rules. However, how does one use something without removing the tags first?


Unless it didn't have attached tags but tags inserted into a pocket.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Unless it didn't have attached tags but tags inserted into a pocket.


The wording is different there. When I list, it actually says "does this item still have the retail tags attached?" When I have an item where the tags were never attached, I'm never sure whether I should answer yes or no.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

What is really irksome to me is when I get offers when I have no "best offer" on my listings... especially when the offer has some supposed justification about why you as the seller should accept less.

I just had this happen today...got this message: "Hello, I remember paying full retail at the stores all 3 times at $74.99 when these first came out. I would like to make you an offer of $64.99." Keep in mind the item I have is popular, especially now that they have been discontinued. Maybe she doesn't realize when things get discontinued it usually results in the price going up.

I sent a polite message thanking her for her interest in addition to telling her that the items have been discontinued and are hard to find brand new now. I also pointed out that mine were the least expensive on eBay (when comparing same size and color).

I understand wanting a good deal, but I think it takes a lot of nerve to ask for a 50% discount or more on a listing that doesn't even have a "best offer" and then saying because they paid a certain amount at a B&M years ago they now expect me to sell at a lower price! Crazy.


----------



## whateve

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> What is really irksome to me is when I get offers when I have no "best offer" on my listings... especially when the offer has some supposed justification about why you as the seller should accept less.
> 
> I just had this happen today...got this message: "Hello, I remember paying full retail at the stores all 3 times at $74.99 when these first came out. I would like to make you an offer of $64.99." Keep in mind the item I have is popular, especially now that they have been discontinued. Maybe she doesn't realize when things get discontinued it usually results in the price going up.
> 
> I sent a polite message thanking her for her interest in addition to telling her that the items have been discontinued and are hard to find brand new now. I also pointed out that mine were the least expensive on eBay (when comparing same size and color).
> 
> I understand wanting a good deal, but I think it takes a lot of nerve to ask for a 50% discount or more on a listing that doesn't even have a "best offer" and then saying because they paid a certain amount at a B&M years ago they now expect me to sell at a lower price! Crazy.


I've gotten similar messages. Like I'll have a 1990 purse and someone will tell me what they paid in 1990, and expect me to base my price on what it cost in 1990.


----------



## whateve

A seller charged $13.25 for a medium flat rate box as specified in the listing and then shipped in an envelope. Luckily the purse wasn't damaged. It cost $7.20 to ship in a recycled Amazon padded envelope before ebay discounts. The purse wasn't damaged, I don't think, but since it is vintage, it is hard to tell. I'm happy with the item. I'm leaning towards not leaving feedback at all but then I feel like sellers shouldn't be able to do this without some kind of consequence.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

whateve said:


> A seller charged $13.25 for a medium flat rate box as specified in the listing and then shipped in an envelope. Luckily the purse wasn't damaged. It cost $7.20 to ship in a recycled Amazon padded envelope before ebay discounts. The purse wasn't damaged, I don't think, but since it is vintage, it is hard to tell. I'm happy with the item. I'm leaning towards not leaving feedback at all but then I feel like sellers shouldn't be able to do this without some kind of consequence.



Ugh, I hate when sellers do that. You could message the seller about your concerns...they might give you a partial refund, although some sellers are adamant about not giving partials.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> A seller charged $13.25 for a medium flat rate box as specified in the listing and then shipped in an envelope. Luckily the purse wasn't damaged. It cost $7.20 to ship in a recycled Amazon padded envelope before ebay discounts. The purse wasn't damaged, I don't think, but since it is vintage, it is hard to tell. I'm happy with the item. I'm leaning towards not leaving feedback at all but then I feel like sellers shouldn't be able to do this without some kind of consequence.


I have no issue with reusing a recycled box or envelope but she should have shipped as stated. I agree with not leaving feedback but I'd probably let her know that you feel ripped off by being charged for a MFRB and receiving a bag in an envelope. Plus you might also add that many buyers would ding feedback and stars for doing that. 

I made a purchase several months ago and did contact the seller. Although my item came with "free" shipping, the seller paid for a SFRB label for my item that came in a huge box and weighed at least 7 pounds. I let the seller know that although my item was stamped as "postage due," my carrier didn't collect the money but that's rare and he'd have unhappy buyers if this is a habit. 

Whether the seller changed his ways or not, I don't know because I won't buy that item from him again.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have no issue with reusing a recycled box or envelope but she should have shipped as stated. I agree with not leaving feedback but I'd probably let her know that you feel ripped off by being charged for a MFRB and receiving a bag in an envelope. Plus you might also add that many buyers would ding feedback and stars for doing that.
> 
> I made a purchase several months ago and did contact the seller. Although my item came with "free" shipping, the seller paid for a SFRB label for my item that came in a huge box and weighed at least 7 pounds. I let the seller know that although my item was stamped as "postage due," my carrier didn't collect the money but that's rare and he'd have unhappy buyers if this is a habit.
> 
> Whether the seller changed his ways or not, I don't know because I won't buy that item from him again.


I only mentioned the recycled packaging to show that she didn't have any extra costs in purchasing new packaging. I reuse packing materials as much as I can. She could have put the purse into a regular, not flat rate, box and it would have cost the same to ship as the envelope.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> A seller charged $13.25 for a medium flat rate box as specified in the listing and then shipped in an envelope. Luckily the purse wasn't damaged. It cost $7.20 to ship in a recycled Amazon padded envelope before ebay discounts. The purse wasn't damaged, I don't think, but since it is vintage, it is hard to tell. I'm happy with the item. I'm leaning towards not leaving feedback at all but then I feel like sellers shouldn't be able to do this without some kind of consequence.



I cringe when anyone ships a purse in an envelope. A wallet? Maybe. But not a purse! It always makes me feel like they just didn’t want to put any effort into finding appropriate packaging materials. I’m glad your purse didn’t get damaged though.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Oh the joys of Ebay, I'm selling our old car on an auction that ends today and the highest bidder removed his bid last night   oh they make me soooooo mad.

It's not so much that the price has dropped enourmously but more how it effects other bids. The bidder that now finds himself winning was outbid 6 days ago and quite probably has found or is bidding on something else by now. 
I also think it looks bad on me as a seller, people will be suspicious of why the bid was removed, which has absolutely nothing to do with me 

I guess it was better removing the bid than just not paying. Oh well fingers crossed that whoever "wins"  actually pays and turns up!  I need the car to sell this weekend as we are going away for Xmas shortly. 

I do think it shouldn't be so easy to withdraw your bid and you should be penalised for doing so. He claimed he'd "entered the wrong amount"    but really we all know that's a cop out. It's not like it's an easy thing to do, Ebay asks you to confirm the amount when you bid.


----------



## xincinsin

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh the joys of Ebay, I'm selling our old car on an auction that ends today and the highest bidder removed his bid last night   oh they make me soooooo mad.
> 
> It's not so much that the price has dropped enourmously but more how it effects other bids. The bidder that now finds himself winning was outbid 6 days ago and quite probably has found or is bidding on something else by now.
> I also think it looks bad on me as a seller, people will be suspicious of why the bid was removed, which has absolutely nothing to do with me
> 
> I guess it was better removing the bid than just not paying. Oh well fingers crossed that whoever "wins"  actually pays and turns up!  I need the car to sell this weekend as we are going away for Xmas shortly.
> 
> I do think it shouldn't be so easy to withdraw your bid and you should be penalised for doing so. He claimed he'd "entered the wrong amount"    but really we all know that's a cop out. It's not like it's an easy thing to do, Ebay asks you to confirm the amount when you bid.


Look on the bright side. It was probably the "wrong amount" because he doesn't have the money and would have left you hanging if he had won the auction.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> I do think it shouldn't be so easy to withdraw your bid and you should be penalised for doing so. He claimed he'd "entered the wrong amount"    but really we all know that's a cop out. It's not like it's an easy thing to do, Ebay asks you to confirm the amount when you bid.


If the reason chosen is that he entered the wrong amount, the rule is that the "correct" amount should be entered after the bid withdrawal. And if it isn't done, the buyer (supposedly) gets a ding on the account. 
Here is the bid retraction policy regarding having entered the wrong amount. 
*What are the guidelines?*






*Allowed*

*It's only OK to retract a bid if:*

You accidentally enter the wrong amount, like entering $99.50 instead of $9.95. If you do, you need to enter the correct bid right away.
The item description changed significantly after you placed your bid. For example, the seller updated information about the item's features or condition.
You can't reach the seller. For example, you sent the seller an email and it comes back undeliverable, or you tried calling the seller and the phone number doesn't work.





*Not allowed*

*Examples of when you can't retract a bid:*

You changed your mind about buying the item.
You wanted to find out the reserve price.
You wanted to find out how high another buyer bid on an item.
You only wanted one item but placed bids on multiple identical items. You should only bid on multiple items if you intend to buy all of them.

And: 
*Under what conditions can I retract a bid?*

Whether you can retract a bid depends on the circumstances and timing of the bid. You can retract a bid for the following reasons:

*You accidentally entered the wrong bid amount due to a typographical error*. For example, you bid $99.50 instead of $9.95. If this happens, you need to reenter the correct bid amount right away. *Changing your mind does not qualify as accidentally entering a wrong bid amount.*


----------



## whateve

I hate when sellers don't put measurements in their listings but take a picture with a measuring tape AND don't bother to put the end of the tape at the end of the bag. They just lay it across the bag with the end hanging several inches over and expect buyers to do the math to figure out the measurement.


----------



## Mulberrygal

xincinsin said:


> Look on the bright side. It was probably the "wrong amount" because he doesn't have the money and would have left you hanging if he had won the auction.



Yes I thought better that he withdrew the bid than just didn't turn up!



BeenBurned said:


> If the reason chosen is that he entered the wrong amount, the rule is that the "correct" amount should be entered after the bid withdrawal. And if it isn't done, the buyer (supposedly) gets a ding on the account.
> Here is the bid retraction policy regarding having entered the wrong amount.
> *What are the guidelines?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allowed*
> 
> *It's only OK to retract a bid if:*
> 
> You accidentally enter the wrong amount, like entering $99.50 instead of $9.95. If you do, you need to enter the correct bid right away.
> The item description changed significantly after you placed your bid. For example, the seller updated information about the item's features or condition.
> You can't reach the seller. For example, you sent the seller an email and it comes back undeliverable, or you tried calling the seller and the phone number doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not allowed*
> 
> *Examples of when you can't retract a bid:*
> 
> You changed your mind about buying the item.
> You wanted to find out the reserve price.
> You wanted to find out how high another buyer bid on an item.
> You only wanted one item but placed bids on multiple identical items. You should only bid on multiple items if you intend to buy all of them.
> And:
> *Under what conditions can I retract a bid?*
> 
> Whether you can retract a bid depends on the circumstances and timing of the bid. You can retract a bid for the following reasons:
> 
> *You accidentally entered the wrong bid amount due to a typographical error*. For example, you bid $99.50 instead of $9.95. If this happens, you need to reenter the correct bid amount right away. *Changing your mind does not qualify as accidentally entering a wrong bid amount.*



Thanks for this very interesting. I didn't know if you withdraw the bid using "enetered wrong amount" you are then supposed to renter the correct amount...............it's never happened though. So many buyers use this excuse, fed up with time wasters!

It's very interesting as I'd never considered they do it as a trick to see what other bids are or the reserve price   that's probably why it happened so much, I'm not sure they are doing anything about it though. They should get "withdraw bid strikes" the same as unpaid item strikes

All ended well with the sale of this car though as the price went back to what it was in the last few minutes and the buyer collected the car the next day 

As yet not quite such a good result with the other car we were selling. I had to chase the winner, despite the fact I asked for him to contact me within 24hrs. He says he's picking it up tomorrow evening............so fingers crossed. He didn't come to look at it before and I get the feeling if he turns up, he'll try to knock the price down


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I hate when sellers don't put measurements in their listings but take a picture with a measuring tape AND don't bother to put the end of the tape at the end of the bag. They just lay it across the bag with the end hanging several inches over and expect buyers to do the math to figure out the measurement.



Really bugs me too, far more so when they don't put any measurements at all and you're supposed to message them for basic info. I got so fed up with them that I boycotted any listing that didn't have the necessary details. 

I remember requesting the size of a handbag and she told me to look on the website! I've also been told they don't have  a "measuring instrument"  several have actually said they don't have a tape..........these people don't deserve to sell anything


----------



## restricter

Here we go again.  I sold a bracelet and included the manufacturer’s size and the actual measurements.  The buyer did a BIN, I shipped it and then she sent me this message:

I am so bummed. I just received the Tiffany bracelet and it is too small for my wrist. May I exchange for a larger one? If not, I’d like to return.

I replied:


I feel your pain. It’s too big for me but instead of returning, I chose to resell it since the seller gave accurate measurements. You can do that or, if you really must, you can return it.

Let me know how you’d like to proceed.

She replied:

If you don’t have one that is larger, I’ll return it. I’m happy to pay for shipping and send Fedex. I don’t trust USPS or UPS. I called Tiffany and they come in 3 sizes. I’m sorry, I didn’t realize it was so small otherwise I would not have purchased it. I will make sure to write a stellar review.

I told her I would accept the return.

Today:


Please let me know the address that I can FedEx the bracelet to. I will need a return label so Ebay stays in the loop. I will also need an address that someone can sign for the package.

Thank you so much!

My reply:


All you need to do is open a return in eBay and you’ll have everything you need. 

Here are the instructions from their website:

To return an item for a refund, replacement, or exchange: Find the item in My eBay under Purchase History and select Return this item from the More actions drop-down menu. Select the reason for the return. 
Depending on the seller's return policy, we may put you in touch with the seller directly.


That was six hours ago and counting.  It’s turning into an ordeal that had better end well.  The only thing keeping me serene is that I made sure to add a 15% restocking fee to my return policy, just for PITA buyers like this.


----------



## restricter

UPDATE TO THE ABOVE POST!

The buyer re-listed the bracelet on eBay and what a freaking liar!  Wait for it, here’s her description:

Graphic angles and clean lines blend to create the beautiful clarity of the Tiffany T collection. This sophisticated cuff shines with subtle elegance. This beautiful piece has been sitting in my safe for a while, so all it needs is a good polish. I have original sales receipt depicting the total price I paid with sales tax equal to $2,065. Please note that Tiffany carries this bracelet in three sizes. Small, Medium and Large. This bracelet is a small. The measurements are 5.75" long.

@BeenBurned - I am especially eager for your thoughts and any advice you’d care to dispense.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> UPDATE TO THE ABOVE POST!
> 
> The buyer re-listed the bracelet on eBay and what a freaking liar!  Wait for it, here’s her description:
> 
> Graphic angles and clean lines blend to create the beautiful clarity of the Tiffany T collection. This sophisticated cuff shines with subtle elegance. This beautiful piece has been sitting in my safe for a while, so all it needs is a good polish. I have original sales receipt depicting the total price I paid with sales tax equal to $2,065. Please note that Tiffany carries this bracelet in three sizes. Small, Medium and Large. This bracelet is a small. The measurements are 5.75" long.
> 
> @BeenBurned - I am especially eager for your thoughts and any advice you’d care to dispense.


Who cares if she lied in her listing about where it came from? As long as she isn't returning, I would call it a win.

ETA: she probably started the return process, saw the restocking fee and decided to resell instead. That's why I have a restocking fee too.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Who cares if she lied in her listing about where it came from? As long as she isn't returning, I would call it a win.
> 
> ETA: she probably started the return process, saw the restocking fee and decided to resell instead. That's why I have a restocking fee too.



You are my hero!

As long as there’s no blowback to me, I’m happy.  We’ve got 14 days on the clock for her to open a return so I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> UPDATE TO THE ABOVE POST!
> 
> The buyer re-listed the bracelet on eBay and what a freaking liar!  Wait for it, here’s her description:
> 
> Graphic angles and clean lines blend to create the beautiful clarity of the Tiffany T collection. This sophisticated cuff shines with subtle elegance. This beautiful piece has been sitting in my safe for a while, so all it needs is a good polish. I have original sales receipt depicting the total price I paid with sales tax equal to $2,065. Please note that Tiffany carries this bracelet in three sizes. Small, Medium and Large. This bracelet is a small. The measurements are 5.75" long.
> 
> @BeenBurned - I am especially eager for your thoughts and any advice you’d care to dispense.





whateve said:


> Who cares if she lied in her listing about where it came from? As long as she isn't returning, I would call it a win.
> 
> ETA: she probably started the return process, saw the restocking fee and decided to resell instead. That's why I have a restocking fee too.





restricter said:


> You are my hero!
> 
> As long as there’s no blowback to me, I’m happy.  We’ve got 14 days on the clock for her to open a return so I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


LOL!

I'd still (politely) let her know you're aware of the listing. So I'd send the following -- through the return request if possible. You want it on record that you agreed to the return but she opted to resell herself:

"_Dear buyer,

I'm sending this message through the return request so it'll be on record with ebay. 

Although I didn't have a return policy, I made an exception, offering to accept a return. I think you made a good choice in deciding to resell it yourself and I certainly hope you double your investment!

Please close the return request since the bracelet is now for sale on your own account.

Sincerely,
Seller_" 

I wonder where she got the receipt. Did you include it? 

BTW, she didn't write her own description! If you do an advanced search, a bunch of listings have "Graphic angles and clean lines blend to create the beautiful clarity of the Tiffany T collection. Brilliant diamonds enhance this bracelet's timeless elegance."

I suspect it might be part of Tiffany's own description.


----------



## BeenBurned

I suspect a switch. You sold a medium and she claims hers is small and she also has a receipt.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'd still (politely) let her know you're aware of the listing. So I'd send the following -- through the return request if possible. You want it on record that you agreed to the return but she opted to resell herself:
> 
> "_Dear buyer,
> 
> I'm sending this message through the return request so it'll be on record with ebay.
> 
> Although I didn't have a return policy, I made an exception, offering to accept a return. I think you made a good choice in deciding to resell it yourself and I certainly hope you double your investment!
> 
> Please close the return request since the bracelet is now for sale on your own account.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Seller_"
> 
> I wonder where she got the receipt. Did you include it?
> 
> BTW, she didn't write her own description! If you do an advanced search, a bunch of listings have "Graphic angles and clean lines blend to create the beautiful clarity of the Tiffany T collection. Brilliant diamonds enhance this bracelet's timeless elegance."
> 
> I suspect it might be part of Tiffany's own description.



She definitely lifted the Tiffany description!  I just included a screen shot of it in my listing but hey, to each their own.

So far, no return request has been opened so I think I’m not going to poke crazy with a stick just yet.

 Like you, I’m curious where the receipt came from and how it was stored in a safe when I had it in my possession.

This has all the makings of a potentially entertaining and epic adventure!


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> She definitely lifted the Tiffany description!  I just included a screen shot of it in my listing but hey, to each their own.
> 
> So far, no return request has been opened so I think I’m not going to poke crazy with a stick just yet.
> 
> Like you, I’m curious where the receipt came from and how it was stored in a safe when I had it in my possession.
> 
> This has all the makings of a potentially entertaining and epic adventure!


Oh my, eBay is now like a really bad car crash reality TV show!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> She definitely lifted the Tiffany description!  I just included a screen shot of it in my listing but hey, to each their own.
> 
> So far, no return request has been opened so I think I’m not going to poke crazy with a stick just yet.
> 
> Like you, I’m curious where the receipt came from and how it was stored in a safe when I had it in my possession.
> 
> This has all the makings of a potentially entertaining and epic adventure!


Inconsistencies: 
1. @restricter sold a medium (6.25"). Her buyer/reseller is selling a small (5.75")
2. @restricter didn't include a receipt. Her buyer/reseller is including "her" receipt
3. @restricter sold a used item. Her buyer/reseller's bracelet was stored in a safe

Restricter, if she uses a stolen Fedex account, you could possibly be responsible for paying for the shipping. 

And also interesting is that for someone who claims not to trust USPS, she uses USPS for shipment of her own listings.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Inconsistencies:
> 1. @restricter sold a medium (6.25"). Her buyer/reseller is selling a small (5.75")
> 2. @restricter didn't include a receipt. Her buyer/reseller is including "her" receipt
> 3. @restricter sold a used item. Her buyer/reseller's bracelet was stored in a safe
> 
> Restricter, if she uses a stolen Fedex account, you could possibly be responsible for paying for the shipping.
> 
> And also interesting is that for someone who claims not to trust USPS, she uses USPS for shipment of her own listings.



How would the stolen FedEx scam work if she didn’t open a return request?  This is seriously the weirdest transaction ever and I’ve had my share!  

Time to break out the popcorn and enjoy it during the next 13 days of the return period.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Inconsistencies:
> 1. @restricter sold a medium (6.25"). Her buyer/reseller is selling a small (5.75")
> 2. @restricter didn't include a receipt. Her buyer/reseller is including "her" receipt
> 3. @restricter sold a used item. Her buyer/reseller's bracelet was stored in a safe
> 
> Restricter, if she uses a stolen Fedex account, you could possibly be responsible for paying for the shipping.
> 
> And also interesting is that for someone who claims not to trust USPS, she uses USPS for shipment of her own listings.


I had a buyer who didn't trust USPS. She insisted that I use the more expensive UPS to ship her bag. When she returned it, she shipped it USPS.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I had a buyer who didn't trust USPS. She insisted that I use the more expensive UPS to ship her bag. When she returned it, she shipped it USPS.



People amaze me!

FYI, the listing is also now on Poshmark.  I haven’t checked Mercari yet,


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> How would the stolen FedEx scam work if she didn’t open a return request?


She'd charge the shipping label cost to a hijacked account. When the owner of the account disputes the charge, Fedex would go after the addressee for recompense.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...hipping-fraud-20100805_1_shipping-fedex-scams


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I just remembered another difference. Priority mail automatically comes with $50 insurance, while first class mail has no insurance unless you purchase it separately.


Priority mail gets $100 free insurance if you buy the postage through ebay. Also, when buying postage through ebay, you can ship most (if not all) packages that are over a pound cheaper with priority than parcel post....not much cheaper, usually just a few cents, but still......Priority mail doesn't seem to get delivered any faster than first class mail for the most part.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> She'd charge the shipping label cost to a hijacked account. When the owner of the account disputes the charge, Fedex would go after the addressee for recompense.
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...hipping-fraud-20100805_1_shipping-fedex-scams



Amazing.


----------



## Kidclarke

restricter said:


> She definitely lifted the Tiffany description!  I just included a screen shot of it in my listing but hey, to each their own.
> 
> So far, no return request has been opened so I think I’m not going to poke crazy with a stick just yet.
> 
> Like you, I’m curious where the receipt came from and how it was stored in a safe when I had it in my possession.
> 
> This has all the makings of a potentially entertaining and epic adventure!


So nice of you to be a stored safe for her!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Priority mail gets $100 free insurance if you buy the postage through ebay. Also, when buying postage through ebay, you can ship most (if not all) packages that are over a pound cheaper with priority than parcel post....not much cheaper, usually just a few cents, but still......Priority mail doesn't seem to get delivered any faster than first class mail for the most part.


I used to get $100 insurance when I bought my postage through ebay, but lately it's only been giving me $50. Maybe because I'm not top-rated?


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzanne B. said:


> Priority mail gets $100 free insurance if you buy the postage through ebay. Also, when buying postage through ebay, you can ship most (if not all) packages that are over a pound cheaper with priority than parcel post....not much cheaper, usually just a few cents, but still......Priority mail doesn't seem to get delivered any faster than first class mail for the most part.


For some reason, I can't get my labels to print through ebay so I ship through Paypal. The reduced prices are the same on PP as on ebay.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> For some reason, I can't get my labels to print through ebay so I ship through Paypal. The reduced prices are the same on PP as on ebay.


When you ship through paypal, does the tracking number get automatically uploaded to ebay, or do you have to enter it?

I use Paypal labels when I ship some of my Tradesy packages. They've changed the multi-order shipping system and the order number field is too small to fit the Tradesy order numbers. Also once I had to ship to someone at a mail forwarder so they had an ID number as part of their name, and the new system wouldn't let me enter it. Right now, I can still use the old system, but if they change it permanently, I may have to switch to buying my labels somewhere else.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I used to get $100 insurance when I bought my postage through ebay, but lately it's only been giving me $50. Maybe because I'm not top-rated?


Idk....maybe? I just shipped a package this past Saturday and it was $100 insurance. As to the why, your guess is as good as mine. I thought all postage through ebay got it.   Shows what I know.


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeenBurned said:


> For some reason, I can't get my labels to print through ebay so I ship through Paypal. The reduced prices are the same on PP as on ebay.


Hmmm. And I don't get the same discount on paypal as I do on ebay. 



whateve said:


> When you ship through paypal, does the tracking number get automatically uploaded to ebay, or do you have to enter it?
> 
> I use Paypal labels when I ship some of my Tradesy packages. They've changed the multi-order shipping system and the order number field is too small to fit the Tradesy order numbers. Also once I had to ship to someone at a mail forwarder so they had an ID number as part of their name, and the new system wouldn't let me enter it. Right now, I can still use the old system, but if they change it permanently, I may have to switch to buying my labels somewhere else.


I'm not BeenBurned, but mine gets automatically added to the item 'page'.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Hmmm. And I don't get the same discount on paypal as I do on ebay.
> 
> 
> I'm not BeenBurned, but mine gets automatically added to the item 'page'.


I get the same discount on paypal as I do on ebay. You might be getting an additional discount on ebay because you are top-rated. I did when I was top-rated.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When you ship through paypal, does the tracking number get automatically uploaded to ebay, or do you have to enter it?


It does get uploaded to ebay. There was just one recent purchase someone made and that particular one didn't show the buyer's ebay ID in the PP transaction. For that one, I added the tracking to ebay. I don't know what the buyer did differently in her payment but it seemed to make the difference between the tracking showing on ebay or not.


whateve said:


> I use Paypal labels when I ship some of my Tradesy packages. They've changed the multi-order shipping system and the order number field is too small to fit the Tradesy order numbers. Also once I had to ship to someone at a mail forwarder so they had an ID number as part of their name, and the new system wouldn't let me enter it. Right now, I can still use the old system, but if they change it permanently, I may have to switch to buying my labels somewhere else.


I don't use multi-order shipping. I do each separately.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It does get uploaded to ebay. There was just one recent purchase someone made and that particular one didn't show the buyer's ebay ID in the PP transaction. For that one, I added the tracking to ebay. I don't know what the buyer did differently in her payment but it seemed to make the difference between the tracking showing on ebay or not.
> 
> I don't use multi-order shipping. I do each separately.


For a Tradesy sale, I think you have to use multi-order, since there isn't a paypal transaction related to the sale.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I get the same discount on paypal as I do on ebay. You might be getting an additional discount on ebay because you are top-rated. I did when I was top-rated.


Oh, gotcha! Thanks for the info. I never looked into the why, I just knew I had it and never questioned it.


----------



## restricter

It’s the most scam-i-ful time of the year!  Somewhere around 2am, one of my items was purchased by a buyer whose username was definitely computer generated (syuadm-v0tunrfmfs).  Woke up to this charming message:


Hi there.
I'm so sorry
can you change the delivery address to my second address in california?
im found error messages when changing shipping address when check out this ring.
so im confusion 
sorry
i hope u can help me with this

Because I read this sub-forum religiously and pay strict attention to Whateve and BeenBurned, I already knew what to do next.  I said sorry, no, refunded, canceled and then I blocked that buyer who joined eBay two days ago, had a single feedback at 2am and accumulated a total of 4 by 10am.

I guess this post isn’t really a peeve but more of a fan letter to everyone who participates in this thread and sub-forum.  The troubles we experience do help others, even if it’s not always the answer we want at the time.

Happy holidays and safe eBaying.


----------



## restricter

Just for fun, I’ve been following the would-be buyer’s account.  Seems they’ve gone on a buying spree, multiple purchases from the same sellers to build up feedback.  I can’t see what they bought but I’m guessing there are going to be a lot of unhappy sellers before this account gets shut down.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> For a Tradesy sale, I think you have to use multi-order, since there isn't a paypal transaction related to the sale.


For the few things I sold on Tradesy (before they stuck it to us, raised prices, reduced exposure and I left), I used paypal.com/shipnow.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> It’s the most scam-i-ful time of the year!  Somewhere around 2am, one of my items was purchased by a buyer whose username was definitely computer generated (syuadm-v0tunrfmfs).  Woke up to this charming message:
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> I'm so sorry
> can you change the delivery address to my second address in california?
> im found error messages when changing shipping address when check out this ring.
> so im confusion
> sorry
> i hope u can help me with this
> 
> Because I read this sub-forum religiously and pay strict attention to Whateve and BeenBurned, I already knew what to do next.  I said sorry, no, refunded, canceled and then I blocked that buyer who joined eBay two days ago, had a single feedback at 2am and accumulated a total of 4 by 10am.
> 
> I guess this post isn’t really a peeve but more of a fan letter to everyone who participates in this thread and sub-forum.  The troubles we experience do help others, even if it’s not always the answer we want at the time.
> 
> Happy holidays and safe eBaying.





restricter said:


> Just for fun, I’ve been following the would-be buyer’s account.  Seems they’ve gone on a buying spree, multiple purchases from the same sellers to build up feedback.  I can’t see what they bought but I’m guessing there are going to be a lot of unhappy sellers before this account gets shut down.


And several of the sellers have already left feedback. The following are the only 2 with low feedback, little history and might be "taken." The others are experienced enough to know better.

This is one purchase:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Men-Tiger-Crest-Navy-Polo-Shirt-NWT-/272892046401

And another:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lil-Pump-G...weatshirt-Esskeetit-merch-Black-/192384908003

Another: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Plate...ng-LOTR-Pendant-Stainless-Steel-/361883096483

Yikes! I hope this seller doesn't ship to the different address:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DJI-Osmo-H...l-12PC-Accessory-Kit-PRO-BUNDLE-/302139466555


----------



## Mulberrygal

My worse EBay experience EVER........
I advertised our two older cars that we'd had for several years at the beginning of this month at the same time.

Selling them wasn't pre-planned, we made a quick decision as one was starting to have some problems (all described in the listing) and the other had just been given a clean bill of health with a new MOT and no advisories. We no longer had a need for both cars and also found the perfect car to replace both the same week.

I put them on a 10 day auction as I wanted them gone before we went on holiday on the 11th December. I've experienced so many non-payers over my time as a seller I wasn't expecting things to go that smoothly but as they were advertised very reasonably I hoped they would sell.  It involved plenty of hassle, stupid people viewing that were time wasters as they hadn't read the listing fully. I have previously mentioned that one large bid was withdrawn the evening before but all ended well with that car, a local chap contacted us that we knew, he bid and won and collected the next evening.......Yay

The second car didn't go so well. I'd requested the winning bidder to contact me after auction end and collection to be arranged within two days. Well of course he didn't contact me, I emailed and gave him my telephone number to arrange collection, next day still no call or reply.....I sent another email, he finally replied briefly saying he "hoped" to collect Weds/Thurs but would let me know. I once again asked him to phone as I had requested 2 days for the collection not the 4/5 he was "hoping" for..............finally he arranged one morning to collect that evening, now 5 days later.

He drove the 50 miles to us in his van with his wife so she could drive it back....Lol he left her down the road in the van. He was made up with the car, he paid cash and completed the registration document and drove off. About half an hour later there was a huge thumping and hammering on our front door. I wish I'd not opened the door.......there he stood with his hysterical wife who couldn't drive the car, it was a semi-automatic, she'd only been driving a year and passed her test in an automatic and couldn't cope with the gear change up, she wouldn't have been licensed to drive the car but not my problem. I should point out here the car was listed as a semi-automatic and in the description I'd put it once again and embellished by stating it was a gearstick and paddle change. He said they were really stuck as she couldn't get it the 50 miles back and could he have his money back and could we "white out" the details he'd completed in the V5 documents.
It was a horrible experience, I know I was within my rights to stand my ground but he was a big chap and although forceful not threatening at that stage. We were taken completly aback and completly by surprise, so reluctantly agreed to take it back.
Later I really regretted accepted the return, he'd taken the car off for half an hour during which time I'm sure she'd try to drive it, who knows what happened during that time, we have scratches all along the wheel arch, for all I know she could have knocked someone down and been involved in an accident!!!! They could have also taken parts off the car, there are quite a lot of things that spring to mind, I am furious by the whole experience.  I contacted another couple of the bidders but one had understandably found another vehicle, the other couldn't collect it within the 2 days we had left before we went on holiday..........all of this because someone was so irresponsible, didn't read the description properly and didn't bother to ask any questions or pick up the phone.

I read a listing recently that said "NO TIME WASTERS, I'M  SICK OF 'EM" I know just what he meant.

So I'm now in the situation when I get back after Christmas I've lost nearly 2 months of the new MOT. I'm just hoping it's not any worse and there aren't any letters saying it was involved in an accident during that time!


----------



## holiday123

Uggh! Stop clearing my auto decline field . Every time I revise the listing it never fails - revise a listing, submit. Minutes later I get a lowball offer,  lower than my auto decline field. Go into listing and find auto decline has been cleared again. Grrr


----------



## whateve

when you are waiting for a package, and it gets delivered to a different state.


----------



## MAGJES

Every so often when I go through a major closet cleaning phase I usually have no problem with 99% of the things I sell. There is always always always "that" potential buyer that sends THIS type of message.........

_"......I’m dying for this for my daughter bday. I only have at the most 300 to spend. I’m begging you. Do me a favor please let me get this and make a child sooooooo happy....."
_
The item I am selling is a designer leather moto jacket that retails for $2850.  I originally listed the jacket for $995 and only recently reduced the price to $795.  I replied to the message and told her I was not interested. I suggested that if $300 was her budget then it was in her best interest to shop for items within that price range, She then replied and said that I was a hateful, mean, horrible person.  

How awful of me not to give her my jacket.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> _"......I’m dying for this for my daughter bday. I only have at the most 300 to spend. I’m begging you. Do me a favor please let me get this and make a child sooooooo happy....."_


Did her daughter just get diagnosed with cancer and her husband just get deployed to Afghanistan?

ETA: BTW, feel free to PM her ID so I can block!


----------



## Kidclarke

When the listing pictures are atrocious.  Do they look at other blurry/too close up pictures on other listings and think those are good or sufficient as a buyer?


----------



## Storm702

Kidclarke said:


> When the listing pictures are atrocious.  Do they look at other blurry/too close up pictures on other listings and think those are good or sufficient as a buyer?



THIS! Or when they have 4 or 5 crappy pictures for an item they are asking hundreds for.... I’ve noticed a trend where they’ll write in the listing “feel free to ask if you need more pics!” Um, I’m pretty sure you already have an idea your listing is half@$$ if you’re anticipating buyers wanting more pictures.


----------



## Gblb

Kidclarke said:


> When the listing pictures are atrocious.  Do they look at other blurry/too close up pictures on other listings and think those are good or sufficient as a buyer?





Storm702 said:


> THIS! Or when they have 4 or 5 crappy pictures for an item they are asking hundreds for.... I’ve noticed a trend where they’ll write in the listing “feel free to ask if you need more pics!” Um, I’m pretty sure you already have an idea your listing is half@$$ if you’re anticipating buyers wanting more pictures.



Not only asking hundreds but also don’t contain necessary pictures for authentication. The pics are blurry and include only 4-5 not 12 and there’s 20 watchers. I don’t understand.


----------



## xincinsin

Gblb said:


> Not only asking hundreds but also don’t contain necessary pictures for authentication. The pics are blurry and include only 4-5 not 12 and there’s 20 watchers. I don’t understand.


Guilty as charged. I'm currently watching an item that has only 3 photos - not very blurry but all *partial* shots of the item. It's like the seller has no clue that buyers might want to see the whole item. Oh, I'm watching in hope of better pics or lower price when it doesn't sell. It's a good-to-have item.
And size! Sorry, but if the seller says he ships worldwide and then uses his local coinage as a size reference, foreign buyers will only have a hazy idea of how big that brooch is. Please use a ruler or tape measure!


----------



## whateve

xincinsin said:


> Guilty as charged. I'm currently watching an item that has only 3 photos - not very blurry but all *partial* shots of the item. It's like the seller has no clue that buyers might want to see the whole item. Oh, I'm watching in hope of better pics or lower price when it doesn't sell. It's a good-to-have item.
> And size! Sorry, but if the seller says he ships worldwide and then uses his local coinage as a size reference, foreign buyers will only have a hazy idea of how big that brooch is. Please use a ruler or tape measure!


speaking of using something odd as a size reference - https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...450868&hash=item25e9e895da:g:wWsAAOSwoFVaUHBi
This looks impossibly large next to the car!

And this could be a very tiny bag, judging by the teddy bear!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-colo...346326?hash=item3f90dd1016:g:oYUAAOSwcrxZc9hK


----------



## BomberGal

Storm702 said:


> THIS! Or when they have 4 or 5 crappy pictures for an item they are asking hundreds for.... I’ve noticed a trend where they’ll write in the listing “feel free to ask if you need more pics!” Um, I’m pretty sure you already have an idea your listing is half@$$ if you’re anticipating buyers wanting more pictures.



Yes! I was looking through antiquarian books the other day and stumbled across one that was something like $500. One picture and it was so blurry you could not even make out the title! Minimal description as well. :/ 

Likewise, I've seen expensive listings for books that claim to be first editions / first printing (that have nearly identical non-first editions through out numerous printings) in perfect condition. And then the photos are blurry if there is a photo of the page that proves its a first ed / first printing or there is no photo of the necessary identifiers at all. :/ 

And listings that take close up photos of a few select pages and don't photograph the whole book at all. -_-


----------



## magdalinka

This thread is an interesting read!! Very eye opening. 
Here is my eBay scam story:
Ordered Advantix tic medicine for my dog on eBay. A few days later received a package in an official petmeds box with official label. It had my address but someone else’s name. Did not open the box and called UPS to come take it back as this was clearly a mistake. A few days later checked on my eBay order, it said delivered. Called eBay told them I never got it only to find out that it was the box I sent back. The sellers profile doesn’t exist any more. Even though the name on the box was not mine I was supposed to have guessed it was my dog’s meds. Had to leave on vacation shortly after and by the time I got back too much time had passed and eBay couldn’t help. I was out the $50. 
Here is the actual scam:
They open an account on eBay and list a bunch of stuff. When someone buys an item they use one of their stolen credit cards to shop on the official site (like petmeds) and send you the order (using the name on the stolen card). They take your payment and close up shop quick before people realize it’s a scam.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Did her daughter just get diagnosed with cancer and her husband just get deployed to Afghanistan?
> 
> 
> ETA: BTW, feel free to PM her ID so I can block!


I’ll send her ID over now.  I woke up this morning with a message from this same ebay member taunting me.  Making fun of the fact that the item has not sold yet.  I went ahead and answered her and said.   “I’m in no hurry.”


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Every so often when I go through a major closet cleaning phase I usually have no problem with 99% of the things I sell. There is always always always "that" potential buyer that sends THIS type of message.........
> 
> _"......I’m dying for this for my daughter bday. I only have at the most 300 to spend. I’m begging you. Do me a favor please let me get this and make a child sooooooo happy....."
> _
> The item I am selling is a designer leather moto jacket that retails for $2850.  I originally listed the jacket for $995 and only recently reduced the price to $795.  I replied to the message and told her I was not interested. I suggested that if $300 was her budget then it was in her best interest to shop for items within that price range, She then replied and said that I was a hateful, mean, horrible person.
> 
> How awful of me not to give her my jacket.





BeenBurned said:


> Did her daughter just get diagnosed with cancer and her husband just get deployed to Afghanistan?
> 
> ETA: BTW, feel free to PM her ID so I can block!





MAGJES said:


> I’ll send her ID over now.  I woke up this morning with a message from this same ebay member taunting me.  Making fun of the fact that the item has not sold yet.  I went ahead and answered her and said.   “I’m in no hurry.”


Thanks for sending the ID. She's so blocked! 

Since she's sold nearly $2k worth of diet products since October, she's not hurting. And she's received 22 feedback in the last month from other sellers. She's on a shopping spree! 

Do these wannabe buyers not realize you can see their histories?!?!


----------



## Lubina

Sellers who only use stock photos! I admit to using stock photos myself as my main picture, but I always include several photos I take so that buyers can see the actual item that is for sale. I saw a stock photo of an item I liked that wasn't cheap. The buyer only used stock photos but none of the actual item. I looked their other items. For most of their other items they also only used stock photos, but none of the item! You want hundreds and in some cases thousands of dollars for an item, but don't bother to show it?! This person is not new to ebay. They should know better!


----------



## anthrosphere

Lubina said:


> Sellers who only use stock photos!!


Agree. It makes me cringe that these sellers, with their lazy stock pictures, are the ones getting all of the sales and attention when I, who is probably selling the same or similar item, worked hard on taking pictures and writing up my own descriptions, get ZERO attention or sales. My poor listing just sits there forever with little to no watchers (or maybe some, but they have no intention of buying). It infuriates me. >=(


----------



## Notorious Pink

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for sending the ID. She's so blocked!
> 
> Since she's sold nearly $2k worth of diet products since October, she's not hurting. And she's received 22 feedback in the last month from other sellers. She's on a shopping spree!
> 
> Do these wannabe buyers not realize you can see their histories?!?!



Oh please oh please don't forget to mention that little tidbit in your next response, MAGJES! [emoji38]


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for sending the ID. She's so blocked!
> 
> Since she's sold nearly $2k worth of diet products since October, she's not hurting. And she's received 22 feedback in the last month from other sellers. She's on a shopping spree!
> 
> Do these wannabe buyers not realize you can see their histories?!?!


AND.....she's obviously loony cause she continues to message me - she taunts me because the item has not sold - like I lie awake at nights and worry because it is still for sale. It will sell eventually....I'm in no hurry....but seriously why does she even care?  I should never have replied to her message the 1st time. I should have simply blocked.  I ended the listing late last night hoping she would go away but have received 2 messages already today. I guess she is just a poor pitiful little bird that taunts ebay sellers when they will not sell her an item at 90% off retail.


----------



## MAGJES

BBC said:


> Oh please oh please don't forget to mention that little tidbit in your next response, MAGJES! [emoji38]


There is so much I'd like to tell this sad little person but I know it will only make me a worse target. I am definitely on her Sh*tlist right now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MAGJES said:


> There is so much I'd like to tell this sad little person but I know it will only make me a worse target. I am definitely on her Sh*tlist right now.



So sorry. I'm sure you can report her....I HOPE you can report her!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I am definitely on her Sh*tlist right now.


And she's on yours too, right?


----------



## anthrosphere

So hey, I have an OBO for a keychain and willing to accept offers! So buyers, any guesses at how much I am willing to offer? No?

*radio silence, only one watcher*

So much for that.

I am also so happy to have 3 other listings with absolutely NO watchers. Same with Poshmark, lots of hearts but not a single comment asking me the silly questions. I am so close to just consigning these items it’s not even funny. I’m tired of waiting for these buyers to buy something.

What's going on? I was so hoping for this new year everyone will be clamoring to buy something... I guess not.


----------



## restricter

anthrosphere said:


> So hey, I have an OBO for a keychain and willing to accept offers! So buyers, any guesses at how much I am willing to offer? No?
> 
> *radio silence, only one watcher*
> 
> So much for that.
> 
> I am also so happy to have 3 other listings with absolutely NO watchers. Same with Poshmark, lots of hearts but not a single comment asking me the silly questions. I am so close to just consigning these items it’s not even funny. I’m tired of waiting for these buyers to buy something.
> 
> What's going on? I was so hoping for this new year everyone will be clamoring to buy something... I guess not.



I have watchers that do nothing but watch.  Ugh!


----------



## anthrosphere

restricter said:


> I have watchers that do nothing but watch.  Ugh!


Those sellers sure do enjoy staring at our pretty listings. They drive me crazy.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> So hey, I have an OBO for a keychain and willing to accept offers! So buyers, any guesses at how much I am willing to offer? No?
> 
> *radio silence, only one watcher*
> 
> So much for that.
> 
> I am also so happy to have 3 other listings with absolutely NO watchers. Same with Poshmark, lots of hearts but not a single comment asking me the silly questions. I am so close to just consigning these items it’s not even funny. I’m tired of waiting for these buyers to buy something.
> 
> What's going on? I was so hoping for this new year everyone will be clamoring to buy something... I guess not.


I and a few others collect keychains, including older styles. Once we get one, we aren't in the market for another of the same style. The only people interested in those are resellers who are looking to make a killing and then list for a high mark-up. Eventually, someone who doesn't collect keychains, but thinks it is cute, will buy. It just sometimes takes a long time. I've noticed that the keychain market has softened. Keychains are selling for less than they did even 6 months ago.

You just have to connect with one buyer who really wants your item. I had a pair of shoes listed for probably 6 months on two sites. Yesterday, I listed it on another site, and it sold in a couple hours.


----------



## BadWolf10

Sellers who make a mistake in the listing, but don't want to honor the fact that they did. I purchased a bag that I was not familiar with IRL so I was going off the seller's description. I received it and it was less than half the width stated. She stated it was an honest mistake, I believe her, but wouldn't take it back. I had to open a case [emoji19] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> Sellers who make a mistake in the listing, but don't want to honor the fact that they did. I purchased a bag that I was not familiar with IRL so I was going off the seller's description. I received it and it was less than half the width stated. She stated it was an honest mistake, I believe her, but wouldn't take it back. I had to open a case [emoji19]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Honest or not, she made a mistake, and shouldn't have given you a problem with taking it back.


----------



## BadWolf10

whateve said:


> Honest or not, she made a mistake, and shouldn't have given you a problem with taking it back.


I completely agree. She claimed the depth of the bag was the measurement from the top of the bag to the bottom. Um, that's the height, which she also disclosed on the listing. She asked me to take pics of the bag with a measuring tape showing the height, width, and depth. I did and still no further response. Ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## rainneday

BomberGal said:


> Yes! I was looking through antiquarian books the other day and stumbled across one that was something like $500. One picture and it was so blurry you could not even make out the title! Minimal description as well. :/
> 
> Likewise, I've seen expensive listings for books that claim to be first editions / first printing (that have nearly identical non-first editions through out numerous printings) in perfect condition. And then the photos are blurry if there is a photo of the page that proves its a first ed / first printing or there is no photo of the necessary identifiers at all. :/
> 
> And listings that take close up photos of a few select pages and don't photograph the whole book at all. -_-



Have you looked at ABE books? https://www.abebooks.com/ HTH! This is where I go for comparisons.


----------



## restricter

I’m selling a white gold ring and this was the charming message exchange I had with a buyer:

Buyer: It looks like yellow gold. 
Me:  It is white gold.
Buyer:  ok ok
Me: adding person to BBL

Insert eye roll here.  It makes you appreciate the smooth transactions and friendly buyers so much more!


----------



## BomberGal

rainneday said:


> Have you looked at ABE books? https://www.abebooks.com/ HTH! This is where I go for comparisons.



I do check Abebooks for some vintage or out of print books and its great for that, but for antique books they're not my first choice. There are usually little to no photos, and the pricing is often in the "Sell your soul or your first born" range for the genre of books I look for.  And some of those same books, from the same sellers, are listed on ebay for far less. Some are worth the price listed there I'm sure, but its out of my ballpark. And when you try to sort their rare & antiquarian book section by price, you end up with a bunch of non-antiquarian books in the mix. So unless its a very specific book & author I'm looking for, its a bit frustrating to narrow down searches.


----------



## rainneday

BomberGal said:


> I do check Abebooks for some vintage or out of print books and its great for that, but for antique books they're not my first choice. There are usually little to no photos, and the pricing is often in the "Sell your soul or your first born" range for the genre of books I look for.  And some of those same books, from the same sellers, are listed on ebay for far less. Some are worth the price listed there I'm sure, but its out of my ballpark. And when you try to sort their rare & antiquarian book section by price, you end up with a bunch of non-antiquarian books in the mix. *So unless its a very specific book & author I'm looking for, its a bit frustrating to narrow down searches.*



Yeah, I agree with this ^^. Best of luck on your searches!


----------



## restricter

Lowball me, get your more reasonable counter offer, disappear for 18 hours and then return with yet another lowball offer wherein you ask for free shipping but of course you can pay today.  

Can someone please explain why “I can pay today” is even a thing? Why make an offer on something if you can’t?  I know it happens and it is a thing.  It just makes me crazy.  

Oh and good morning!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

restricter said:


> Lowball me, get your more reasonable counter offer, disappear for 18 hours and then return with yet another lowball offer wherein you ask for free shipping but of course you can pay today.
> 
> Can someone please explain why “I can pay today” is even a thing? Why make an offer on something if you can’t?  I know it happens and it is a thing.  It just makes me crazy.
> 
> Oh and good morning!


I converted all my ebay listings to BIN with immediate pay required because I got sick of dealing with late payers or non-payers.  If you don't have the money to buy something now, don't put in a binding offer!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

anthrosphere said:


> So hey, I have an OBO for a keychain and willing to accept offers! So buyers, any guesses at how much I am willing to offer? No?
> 
> *radio silence, only one watcher*
> 
> So much for that.
> 
> I am also so happy to have 3 other listings with absolutely NO watchers. Same with Poshmark, lots of hearts but not a single comment asking me the silly questions. I am so close to just consigning these items it’s not even funny. I’m tired of waiting for these buyers to buy something.
> 
> What's going on? I was so hoping for this new year everyone will be clamoring to buy something... I guess not.


I think that Jan/Feb are usually dead because people overspent during the holidays, or overspent during retailers' post-holiday sales, and are on self-imposed shopping bans.  This happened for me last year and things picked up in March.


----------



## MAGJES

restricter said:


> Lowball me, get your more reasonable counter offer, disappear for 18 hours and then return with yet another lowball offer wherein you ask for free shipping but of course you can pay today.
> 
> *Can someone please explain why “I can pay today” is even a thing? *Why make an offer on something if you can’t?  I know it happens and it is a thing.  It just makes me crazy.
> 
> Oh and good morning!




Haha!  YES EXACTLY!   I get those "I can pay today" requests all the time too. I still have not come up with the perfect reply either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Lowball me, get your more reasonable counter offer, disappear for 18 hours and then return with yet another lowball offer wherein you ask for free shipping but of course you can pay today.
> 
> Can someone please explain why “I can pay today” is even a thing? Why make an offer on something if you can’t?  I know it happens and it is a thing.  It just makes me crazy.
> 
> Oh and good morning!





MAGJES said:


> Haha!  YES EXACTLY!   I get those "I can pay today" requests all the time too. I still have not come up with the perfect reply either.


I get this a lot also. Most of them are for BIN with immediate payment listings. LOL!  One of them turned out to a good buyer and bought quite a few things from me since. I just reply to them and say "thank you but my listing requires immediate payment anyway." and they normally go quiet after that. I wonder whether this is linked with the "no payment" epidemic on eBay. So they think offering immediate payment paint them a positive light or something.


----------



## xincinsin

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I converted all my ebay listings to BIN with immediate pay required because I got sick of dealing with late payers or non-payers.  If you don't have the money to buy something now, don't put in a binding offer!


I was trapped by a BIN recently. I was outbid for an item. It turned out that I'd put in the second highest bid, so when the buyer failed to pay after about a week, I suddenly received a 2nd chance offer, now a BIN at my bid price. By which time of course, I'd already bought something else with my money. The turnaround time on the offer was like 2 days just before a weekend. So I wrote to tell the seller that I was still interested but needed time to shift my funds over. We agreed to let the offer expire, then the seller would put it back up on sale and I would BIN. Everything went well until I saw that it was put up on auction again and the shipping had gone up by 50%. It took another round of messages before everything was sorted out. No hard feelings: the seller and I were communicating in different languages and I do believe the seller was inexperienced.


----------



## poopsie

When looking for a certain size/color and when you drill down by location----US only ---------90% of the listings disappear.


----------



## BadWolf10

whateve said:


> Honest or not, she made a mistake, and shouldn't have given you a problem with taking it back.





BadWolf10 said:


> I completely agree. She claimed the depth of the bag was the measurement from the top of the bag to the bottom. Um, that's the height, which she also disclosed on the listing. She asked me to take pics of the bag with a measuring tape showing the height, width, and depth. I did and still no further response. Ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


EBay decided in my favor.  I sent it back. I got my refund. And I left neutral feedback.  I just got an email from ebay. They removed my feedback. Wtf??? Apparently if they decide in your favor, they remove neutral or negative feedback. So apparently you can't trust seller feedback now. Jeez.


----------



## fashion_victim9

MAGJES said:


> I get those "I can pay today" requests all the time too.



or "I can pay immediately" (if you sell this $500 item to me for 200). do they think I'm starving??


----------



## onlyk

someone lowballed me for less than 50% I listed for (my listing price is very reasonable), I just quietly put the person in block list and let the offer hanging there till it expires. 

I loveee to killlll


----------



## BeenBurned

onlyk said:


> someone lowballed me for less than 50% I listed for (my listing price is very reasonable), I just quietly put the person in block list and let the offer hanging there till it expires.
> 
> I loveee to killlll


nm


----------



## BeenBurned

BadWolf10 said:


> EBay decided in my favor.  I sent it back. I got my refund. And I left neutral feedback.  I just got an email from ebay. They removed my feedback. Wtf??? Apparently if they decide in your favor, they remove neutral or negative feedback. So apparently you can't trust seller feedback now. Jeez.


Did the feedback you left refer to ebay deciding in your favor? If that's the case, that's the reason it was removed. You can't refer to "cases" disputes, investigations, etc.


----------



## BadWolf10

BeenBurned said:


> Did the feedback you left refer to ebay deciding in your favor? If that's the case, that's the reason it was removed. You can't refer to "cases" disputes, investigations, etc.


That must be it. I mentioned that I had to open a case. But I do think thats odd. I can't let buyers know there was a problem?   Interesting......


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Did the feedback you left refer to ebay deciding in your favor? If that's the case, that's the reason it was removed. You can't refer to "cases" disputes, investigations, etc.





BadWolf10 said:


> That must be it. I mentioned that I had to open a case. But I do think thats odd. I can't let buyers know there was a problem?   Interesting......


You can give a factual feedback stating that seller was difficult, didn't acknowledge error and refused return even though seller erred.


----------



## DZK

When the seller gives you a bag that is supposedly in great condition, but when it arrives it looks like it's been run over by a bus.


----------



## onlyk

DZK said:


> When the seller gives you a bag that is supposedly in great condition, but when it arrives it looks like it's been run over by a bus.


ha ha, I had that happened to me many times, 99% of time I just swallowed my disappointment and still gave the seller a 5 stars rating, telling myself as if I paid for a lesson to be learned, priceless. Unless the item is broken, too damaged, beyond repair in which cases I had to file claim for return.


----------



## fashion_victim9

onlyk said:


> ha ha, I had that happened to me many times, 99% of time I just swallowed my disappointment and still gave the seller a 5 stars rating, telling myself as if I paid for a lesson to be learned, priceless. Unless the item is broken, too damaged, beyond repair in which cases I had to file claim for return.



you're too kind


----------



## onlyk

fashion_victim9 said:


> you're too kind


thank you! Well, I feel sometimes different people may have different expectations, maybe my standard of "like new", "new", "excellent" is different to the seller, and I also think myself also being a seller too, every time I sold something, I also are very anxious and nervous (even I tried to describe the item as detailed as possible), just put myself into the seller's shoes, so if its OK then it's OK, I might lost some money on some items I purchased because the condition were not as I expected, but overall I made money, so it's OK to give some people a pass, and if I am going to give a review, why not just give a 5 stars review, so thats why I either return the item if it is too damaged or just gave a 5 stars review if I to accept.


----------



## fashion_victim9

onlyk said:


> I feel sometimes different people may have different expectations


I think just some people try to make things look good at pictures to sell fast. I have an opposite problem! just like you I am so nervous not to meet expectations that I focus on picturing / describing any flaws more than the overall great condition lol
many buyers than tell me that the items they purchased are much better than described


----------



## onlyk

fashion_victim9 said:


> I think just some people try to make things look good at pictures to sell fast. I have an opposite problem! just like you I am so nervous not to meet expectations that I focus on picturing / describing any flaws more than the overall great condition lol
> many buyers than tell me that the items they purchased are much better than described


I know! Sometimes when I selling things if not in perfect condition, I would sell them much lower than other people would sell for because in my eyes they are not "that good", ha, you should see some stuff people had sold for high price for! Ha, you and I maybe too hard on ourselves!


----------



## fashion_victim9

onlyk said:


> I would sell them much lower than other people would sell for because in my eyes they are not "that good",



I've seen people were selling very well used shoes for hundreds, but it's from the other extreme, where the dirtier the better


----------



## onlyk

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've seen people were selling very well used shoes for hundreds, but it's from the other extreme, where the dirtier the better


You never know, everything sells as long as the right buyer comes along


----------



## DZK

onlyk said:


> ha ha, I had that happened to me many times, 99% of time I just swallowed my disappointment and still gave the seller a 5 stars rating, telling myself as if I paid for a lesson to be learned, priceless. Unless the item is broken, too damaged, beyond repair in which cases I had to file claim for return.


Yes, you are too kind!  Though I do not agree with abuse of this fact, but ebay usually sides with the buyer who wants a return, even when unfair.  I have only used this option when the bag really is terribly different from described, but it's nice to have my money back to get one in better condition


----------



## chicinthecity777

fashion_victim9 said:


> I've seen people were selling very well used shoes for hundreds, but it's from the other extreme, where the dirtier the better


These very well used shoes are for a different clientele.


----------



## fashion_victim9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> These very well used shoes are for a different clientele.



I know


----------



## ironic568

fashion_victim9 said:


> or "I can pay immediately" (if you sell this $500 item to me for 200). do they think I'm starving??


I believe they think that you're strapped for cash, in need to pay a bill, mortgage, etc.  So the mindset is the faster they pay, the sooner you have access to the funds.
I have been in price negotiations with sellers before and funny enough several told me that they'd accept a certain offer, on the condition that I can pay immediately, so maybe that's where the "I can pay today/immediately" offers from buyers come from?


----------



## vernis-lover

Low ball offers from buyers who have no idea that the auto-decline feature exists. So you then get rude messages about how you didn't even take 5 seconds to consider their offer. 

That's because I didn't need to take 5 seconds to consider your offer as I'd already considered what I would accept when I set the listing up! And if I wanted to accept 80% off my asking price then I would have listed it nearer that amount!!


----------



## CornishMon

It was probably said pages back.  But buyers who do not read the listing in its entirety then message to ask a question that was clearly stated.


----------



## Antigone

DZK said:


> When the seller gives you a bag that is supposedly in great condition, but when it arrives it looks like it's been run over by a bus.



Happened to me! And I was too stupid and chicken to send it back because the seller and I have gotten chummy.


----------



## MAGJES

Bugs me when an ebay member messages you about taking much less for your already insanely reduced (NWT) item and then tells you that they are looking at a similar one that is cheaper but they really want to buy yours.  They also send you a link to this "cheaper" item and you find that it worn and used so not really all that SIMILAR.


----------



## MAGJES

Peeve:  When a buyer makes a purchase then messages  you and says they did not mean to buy it they were only showing the listing to someone. How does that happen?  How does someone hit purchase then goes through with actually sending payment (a separate key action) then tells you the purchase was an "accident?"  I'd rather hear the truth....."I changed my mind."


----------



## Kidclarke

I don't remember if I've posted this, but when buyers ask me for more pictures on a listing where I've taken a photo of almost every single angle. I respond and ask what they would like a picture of (like if they maybe wanted a closer up of something) then I never get a response.


----------



## ironic568

I showed interest in a bag and asked the seller for the measuments and next thing I know the price was raised by $800. Uhm.... ok then


----------



## restricter

Buyer: “You want xxx”
Me: “No”

Hope they weren’t expecting a polite answer to their impolite message.


----------



## MAGJES

One of my biggest peeves on ebay is to be browsing handbags and read a listing that states the bag is NWT
....then read the description and see that she only carried it twice!!

A bag used is a used bag!!


----------



## ironic568

When I see designer items I'm exited about and sellers turn out to have 0-feedback with no other items for sale.
There's really an influx of them on Ebay right now.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

MAGJES said:


> One of my biggest peeves on ebay is to be browsing handbags and read a listing that states the bag is NWT
> ....then read the description and see that she only carried it twice!!
> 
> A bag used is a used bag!!



Yes! Not only bags, but many other kinds of items, too. 

Some months ago I bought a couple designer dresses from various experienced sellers that were supposedly "NWOT". When I received them, one had two large stains on the front, another had pit stains and the last had a large snag and smelled disgustingly of BO. Needless to say, I was very peeved and made sure to return all to get full refunds. For the most part, I now only buy NWT (with rare exception) after this unfortunate experience.


----------



## restricter

What is it with buyers who buy things just before they go on a long vacation and expect you to not ship the item until they get back?!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mine is the same old, same old PEEVE........why does it take Buyers soooo long to pay 

It's always the same, I sold five SMALL items last week, I end my auctions Sunday evening. One paid immediately, one used BIN .........so off to PO Monday with two parcels, one pays late Monday, off to PO Tuesday .........and here we are Wednesday and still TWO haven't paid, my guess is they won't either.

With the tendency now for buyers to enter bids in the last few seconds, how can they forget to pay? Why are there so many buyers now that don't care when or if they pay?

Okay so maybe you've put an early bid on and forget you've "won" the item   I follow up with an invoice on Monday if payment hasn't been received. In the case of the five above, one was a BIN and all put bids on in the last few minutes.

I've asked this question before on here.......when do you pay if you've just won an item?


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Mine is the same old, same old PEEVE........why does it take Buyers soooo long to pay
> 
> It's always the same, I sold five SMALL items last week, I end my auctions Sunday evening. One paid immediately, one used BIN .........so off to PO Monday with two parcels, one pays late Monday, off to PO Tuesday .........and here we are Wednesday and still TWO haven't paid, my guess is they won't either.
> 
> With the tendency now for buyers to enter bids in the last few seconds, how can they forget to pay? Why are there so many buyers now that don't care when or if they pay?
> 
> Okay so maybe you've put an early bid on and forget you've "won" the item   I follow up with an invoice on Monday if payment hasn't been received. In the case of the five above, one was a BIN and all put bids on in the last few minutes.
> 
> I've asked this question before on here.......when do you pay if you've just won an item?


I almost always pay immediately. Sometimes I'll bid on my phone and I'll wait until I get home to pay because I feel safer logging into Paypal there. Occasionally, I will want to combine purchases into one payment so I'll wait a little longer, never more than 2 days. If I'm not going to pay the same day, I'll contact the seller and ask them if it is okay.

There are lot of flakes on ebay. That is why I don't do auctions.


----------



## restricter

Woke up to someone asking if I’d take $85 for an item I have listed at $195 which is half of the retail price.  I blocked them and decided to have some fun by responding, “Hahahahahaha....oh wait.  Were you serious?”


----------



## Mulberrygal

restricter said:


> Woke up to someone asking if I’d take $85 for an item I have listed at $195 which is half of the retail price.  I blocked them and decided to have some fun by responding, “Hahahahahaha....oh wait.  Were you serious?”



Good for you.......it gets you like that in the end  

I used to moan when buying how many sellers didn't bother to put a fully detailed description and plenty of photos...........a few years on as a seller I feel like not making such an effort anymore. I get so many stupid questions (people don't read the whole description) time wasters and the 20% plus that don't pay


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I almost always pay immediately. Sometimes I'll bid on my phone and I'll wait until I get home to pay because I feel safer logging into Paypal there. Occasionally, I will want to combine purchases into one payment so I'll wait a little longer, never more than 2 days. If I'm not going to pay the same day, I'll contact the seller and ask them if it is okay.
> 
> There are lot of flakes on ebay. That is why I don't do auctions.



 Whateve, you are an exemplary Ebayer, is it too much to expect the majority of buyers to pay in such a way? I'm sure lots of us on this forum are the same but I find the numbers are growing that aren't. I think it's because they realise EBay do nothing, or the equivalent of nothing if you don't pay. How many unpaid item strikes can you get before EBay takes real action. I think two is enough and you should be banned for awhile.........but that would affect EBays sales.

I opened an unpaid item case yesterday for the 2 out of 5 bidders that didn't pay........4 days after auction end, from now on I'm leaving it 2  1 has paid  I'm still waiting for the last one but not holding my breath. I'm starting to feel 80% paying is the norm, what a sad indictment on society


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Whateve, you are an exemplary Ebayer, is it too much to expect the majority of buyers to pay in such a way? I'm sure lots of us on this forum are the same but I find the numbers are growing that aren't. I think it's because they realise EBay do nothing, or the equivalent of nothing if you don't pay. How many unpaid item strikes can you get before EBay takes real action. I think two is enough and you should be banned for awhile.........but that would affect EBays sales.
> 
> I opened an unpaid item case yesterday for the 2 out of 5 bidders that didn't pay........4 days after auction end, from now on I'm leaving it 2  1 has paid  I'm still waiting for the last one but not holding my breath. I'm starting to feel 80% paying is the norm, what a sad indictment on society


I think that with the anonymity of the internet, flaky people tend to be flakier.


----------



## Sickgrl13

As a buyer I am completely grossed out when a seller puts a scarf on the floor to photograph. You're asking $1,000+ for an Hermes shawl and you put it directly on the floor????  And extra barf points if you capture your toes in the pic and post that pic without cropping out your gnarly digits. Pass!!!

ETA: yes, I do realize taking pictures of all the scarf when its 140 cm is not easy; I do so all the time for insurance purposes. I use my bed and put a clean sheet under the shawl


----------



## MAGJES

Sickgrl13 said:


> As a buyer I am completely grossed out when a seller puts a scarf on the floor to photograph. You're asking $1,000+ for an Hermes shawl and you put it directly on the floor????  And extra barf points if you capture your toes in the pic and post that pic without cropping out your gnarly digits. Pass!!!
> 
> ETA: yes, I do realize taking pictures of all the scarf when its 140 cm is not easy; I do so all the time for insurance purposes. I use my bed and put a clean sheet under the shawl


Yes....I will take this one step further......when sellers take up close pics and you can see their dirty fingernails.......yeah - crop out that image.


----------



## TNgypsy

MAGJES said:


> Yes....I will take this one step further......when sellers take up close pics and you can see their dirty fingernails.......yeah - crop out that image.



Or pics w/ their dirty house, laundry, walls etc....in the background. Yes, I do judge if I'm going to drop $$$$$ on a bag. If they're nasty the bag probably is too.


----------



## ArielNature

TNgypsy said:


> Or pics w/ their dirty house, laundry, walls etc....in the background. Yes, I do judge if I'm going to drop $$$$$ on a bag. If they're nasty the bag probably is too.


I have seen listings like this, with a dirty bed, socks and underwear everywhere and the bag in the middle.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

ArielNature said:


> I have seen listings like this, with a dirty bed, socks and underwear everywhere and the bag in the middle.



Or when a strand of hair (or multiple hairs) are on or inside the item. This one really grosses me out! It seems to happen with purses quite often.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Just had a very annoying interaction with a seller. To make sure I am covered, I always ask if the product is authentic. Also I inquire about more details about the condition. In that way, should there be any issues, I have the seller’s replies as proof. 

Well, this one seller danced around the issue. Finally, I received a reply and a very insulting one at that. Then to top it all of, the seller insinuated that my English was less than perfect. Really?  My initial questions were written in bullet points so that they would be clear. I have found this method to be the most useful (if I wrote all my questions in a paragraph, sellers sometimes do not answer every question). 

I have a degree in English and have worked in Communications/Research/Art for years. I’m the kind that points out mistakes on billboards, for crying out loud. 

Anyway, I responded by saying that I am no longer interested and to stop communicating with me. 

How do I block a seller from my searches?


----------



## whateve

BlackGrayRed said:


> Just had a very annoying interaction with a seller. To make sure I am covered, I always ask if the product is authentic. Also I inquire about more details about the condition. In that way, should there be any issues, I have the seller’s replies as proof.
> 
> Well, this one seller danced around the issue. Finally, I received a reply and a very insulting one at that. Then to top it all of, the seller insinuated that my English was less than perfect. Really?  My initial questions were written in bullet points so that they would be clear. I have found this method to be the most useful (if I wrote all my questions in a paragraph, sellers sometimes do not answer every question).
> 
> I have a degree in English and have worked in Communications/Research/Art for years. I’m the kind that points out mistakes on billboards, for crying out loud.
> 
> Anyway, I responded by saying that I am no longer interested and to stop communicating with me.
> 
> How do I block a seller from my searches?


I don't think there is a way to block a seller. I store sellers I don't like in my "favorite" sellers so I can remember to avoid them. 

I find that sellers often don't like it or can't handle it when I ask more than one question. Usually only one of my questions gets answered, if at all. Bullet points can be off putting.

There is no reason to ask if the item is authentic, since every item listed for sale must be authentic. It really doesn't matter what the seller says. If they sell a fake, whether or not they did it knowingly, you are covered by seller protection and US law. It is illegal to sell counterfeits.


----------



## anthrosphere

magdalinka said:


> This thread is an interesting read!! Very eye opening.
> Here is my eBay scam story:
> Ordered Advantix tic medicine for my dog on eBay. A few days later received a package in an official petmeds box with official label. It had my address but someone else’s name. Did not open the box and called UPS to come take it back as this was clearly a mistake. A few days later checked on my eBay order, it said delivered. Called eBay told them I never got it only to find out that it was the box I sent back. The sellers profile doesn’t exist any more. Even though the name on the box was not mine I was supposed to have guessed it was my dog’s meds. Had to leave on vacation shortly after and by the time I got back too much time had passed and eBay couldn’t help. I was out the $50.
> Here is the actual scam:
> They open an account on eBay and list a bunch of stuff. When someone buys an item they use one of their stolen credit cards to shop on the official site (like petmeds) and send you the order (using the name on the stolen card). They take your payment and close up shop quick before people realize it’s a scam.



How is it possible for them to close up the shop so quickly after the ship out the item? eBay doesn’t even allow me to close my account until 30 days later! Interesting!

Sorry to hear you were scammed.


----------



## Kendall BC

Double post


----------



## Kendall BC

magdalinka said:


> This thread is an interesting read!! Very eye opening.
> Here is my eBay scam story:
> Ordered Advantix tic medicine for my dog on eBay. A few days later received a package in an official petmeds box with official label. It had my address but someone else’s name. Did not open the box and called UPS to come take it back as this was clearly a mistake. A few days later checked on my eBay order, it said delivered. Called eBay told them I never got it only to find out that it was the box I sent back. The sellers profile doesn’t exist any more. Even though the name on the box was not mine I was supposed to have guessed it was my dog’s meds. Had to leave on vacation shortly after and by the time I got back too much time had passed and eBay couldn’t help. I was out the $50.
> Here is the actual scam:
> They open an account on eBay and list a bunch of stuff. When someone buys an item they use one of their stolen credit cards to shop on the official site (like petmeds) and send you the order (using the name on the stolen card). They take your payment and close up shop quick before people realize it’s a scam.



This happened to me, too, with Nuskin product. I called Nuskin and Ebay right away. The scam is called "the triangle scam", involving someone else's stolen credit card.


----------



## myloveforbags7

when the seller refuses to acknowledge that it's a counterfeit.. and expects me to pay return postage!


----------



## ArielNature

When the seller puts pictures of the website product but not the product itself. Oh, and the seller posts celebrities using the product but no photos taken by them.


----------



## Kendall BC

When i see a hater in my follower's list


----------



## whateve

ms.kim said:


> When i see a hater in my follower's list


It could be me! I follow people I want to be sure to avoid!


----------



## Kendall BC

whateve said:


> It could be me! I follow people I want to be sure to avoid!



LOL... I do that too   But this one I'm talking about, I know who she is IRL , it's just "funny" to see her there 
Obviously she wants to know everything I'm selling. Flattered.


----------



## BeenBurned

TNgypsy said:


> Or pics w/ their dirty house, laundry, walls etc....in the background. Yes, I do judge if I'm going to drop $$$$$ on a bag. If they're nasty the bag probably is too.


Or they take the picture of the bag sitting on the toilet seat (closed  ) or on the back of the toilet tank.


----------



## pjrufus

Minor peeve, but it’s happening a lot lately. BIN, pay immediately, same or next day seller sends tracking and item is marked as shipped. Item doesn’t go to the PO for MORE than a week later. But they can’t lose any rating points, because eBay thinks it was shipped in a timely manner.


----------



## whateve

pjrufus said:


> Minor peeve, but it’s happening a lot lately. BIN, pay immediately, same or next day seller sends tracking and item is marked as shipped. Item doesn’t go to the PO for MORE than a week later. But they can’t lose any rating points, because eBay thinks it was shipped in a timely manner.


These sellers are affected by it more than you know. I print the shipping label very soon after purchase and it is marked as shipped. That doesn't mean it is already at the post office. I put my package out for my letter carrier to pick up. If they scan, I get credit for shipping on time. If they don't, the package doesn't get scanned until it reaches the distribution center, which might not be until the following night; or sometimes even later if the distribution center neglects to scan it. In some of these cases, depending on long it takes to get scanned, ebay has given me a defect on my seller performance page. While you don't see it when you are giving ratings, the sellers do get dinged.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sickgrl13 said:


> As a buyer I am completely grossed out when a seller puts a scarf on the floor to photograph. You're asking $1,000+ for an Hermes shawl and you put it directly on the floor????  And extra barf points if you capture your toes in the pic and post that pic without cropping out your gnarly digits. Pass!!!
> 
> ETA: yes, I do realize taking pictures of all the scarf when its 140 cm is not easy; I do so all the time for insurance purposes. I use my bed and put a clean sheet under the shawl



Ok, I admit I do this. But our floors are cleaned often, no one wears shoes in the house EVER, and we have enough floor space where I know some areas are never walked on (one spot is the living room floor - no one is ever anywhere near the fireplace). It's just a clean floor.


----------



## M_Butterfly

when sellers have a best offer option and let it expired.  If the offer is within the range at least counteroffer.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> These sellers are affected by it more than you know. I print the shipping label very soon after purchase and it is marked as shipped. That doesn't mean it is already at the post office. I put my package out for my letter carrier to pick up. If they scan, I get credit for shipping on time. If they don't, the package doesn't get scanned until it reaches the distribution center, which might not be until the following night; or sometimes even later if the distribution center neglects to scan it. In some of these cases, depending on long it takes to get scanned, ebay has given me a defect on my seller performance page. While you don't see it when you are giving ratings, the sellers do get dinged.



My current peeve is the post office not updating tracking.  The item I sold was out for delivery and then... NOTHING.  I haven’t heard from the buyer but she’s on vacation (because of course).  I’m operating on the no news is good news principle but ugh!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

pjrufus said:


> Minor peeve, but it’s happening a lot lately. BIN, pay immediately, same or next day seller sends tracking and item is marked as shipped. Item doesn’t go to the PO for MORE than a week later. But they can’t lose any rating points, because eBay thinks it was shipped in a timely manner.





whateve said:


> These sellers are affected by it more than you know. I print the shipping label very soon after purchase and it is marked as shipped. That doesn't mean it is already at the post office. I put my package out for my letter carrier to pick up. If they scan, I get credit for shipping on time. If they don't, the package doesn't get scanned until it reaches the distribution center, which might not be until the following night; or sometimes even later if the distribution center neglects to scan it. In some of these cases, depending on long it takes to get scanned, ebay has given me a defect on my seller performance page. While you don't see it when you are giving ratings, the sellers do get dinged.





restricter said:


> My current peeve is the post office not updating tracking.  The item I sold was out for delivery and then... NOTHING.  I haven’t heard from the buyer but she’s on vacation (because of course).  I’m operating on the no news is good news principle but ugh!!!!


Another issue (and one I just had ebay fix for me) is when you DO ship promptly and the acceptance scan showing receipt by the post office IS done but for whatever reason, delivery takes several days longer than estimated.

I had 2 dings showing "late shipment" for items that were accepted by the post office on the same day as payment and same day as the shipping label was printed. Yet the items weren't delivered until 10 days later. (Ebay's estimated delivery time was 3 days)

I pled my case to ebay (although I shouldn't have had to) having them read the tracking and see that the delay was totally out of my control but that I did have documented proof that the items were shipped on time. In fact, both delays happened after the items have made it 1/2 way across the country.

The dings were removed but it was a PITA having to call and straighten it out.

My point, @pjrufus is that it's not the speed of actually getting the item into the system but trusting USPS to get it delivered according to ebay's way-too-optimistic speed!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Another issue (and one I just had ebay fix for me) is when you DO ship promptly and the acceptance scan showing receipt by the post office IS done but for whatever reason, delivery takes several days longer than estimated.
> 
> I had 2 dings showing "late shipment" for items that were accepted by the post office on the same day as payment and same day as the shipping label was printed. Yet the items weren't delivered until 10 days later. (Ebay's estimated delivery time was 3 days)
> 
> I pled my case to ebay (although I shouldn't have had to) having them read the tracking and see that the delay was totally out of my control but that I did have documented proof that the items were shipped on time. In fact, both delays happened after the items have made it 1/2 way across the country.
> 
> The dings were removed but it was a PITA having to call and straighten it out.
> 
> My point, @pjrufus is that it's not the speed of actually getting the item into the system but trusting USPS to get it delivered according to ebay's way-too-optimistic speed!


I just had two packages picked up today but the carrier didn't get to my house until 5:30 pm, and he didn't scan them. I know that when they get picked up this late, they will sit in the post office for another day because it is too late for the truck that goes to the distribution center. That means the earliest they will be scanned is tomorrow night. My post office doesn't want the carriers to scan them upon pickup because it makes them look bad when the packages sit for an extra day.


----------



## pjrufus

I don’t blame a seller for carrier delays, USPS or otherwise. Stuff happens.

My last late shipper, after 10 days I msg’d the seller and nicely asked when this would be at the PO. The excuse I got was “there is construction in my community and they didn’t give it to the postman.” I don’t know who ‘they’ are. I waited 3 more days and requested the seller to cancel the order. It miraculously showed in tracking the next day, the local office, not the regional distribution. When I asked to cancel, the seller said I was unreasonable to expect it to ship within 2 weeks. This same sort of thing has happened a lot in the last few months, and it wasn’t due USPS.

Once, a USPS package tracking showed it bouncing around a few locations in Texas over 4 or 5 days, then nothing for over a week. I ended up consoling a very sweet seller, she was more concerned about how I felt, than the possible loss of her item. She eventually had her PO put a trace on it, and it had been sitting in a truck, still in TX,  for something like 10 days. Total delivery was nearly 3 weeks. I’m still not sure if I was more relieved when it arrived, for me, or for her. She was such a dear, and it was definitely not her fault.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I just had two packages picked up today but the carrier didn't get to my house until 5:30 pm, and he didn't scan them. I know that when they get picked up this late, they will sit in the post office for another day because it is too late for the truck that goes to the distribution center. That means the earliest they will be scanned is tomorrow night. My post office doesn't want the carriers to scan them upon pickup because it makes them look bad when the packages sit for an extra day.



At least your mail carrier picks them up.  I’ve had messages saying packages were picked up and they were still on my front stoop when I got home.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> At least your mail carrier picks them up.  I’ve had messages saying packages were picked up and they were still on my front stoop when I got home.


They always make sure to scan the pickup form instead of the packages. I've also gotten the email that my packages were picked up when they weren't.


----------



## whateve

pjrufus said:


> I don’t blame a seller for carrier delays, USPS or otherwise. Stuff happens.
> 
> My last late shipper, after 10 days I msg’d the seller and nicely asked when this would be at the PO. The excuse I got was “there is construction in my community and they didn’t give it to the postman.” I don’t know who ‘they’ are. I waited 3 more days and requested the seller to cancel the order. It miraculously showed in tracking the next day, the local office, not the regional distribution. When I asked to cancel, the seller said I was unreasonable to expect it to ship within 2 weeks. This same sort of thing has happened a lot in the last few months, and it wasn’t due USPS.
> 
> Once, a USPS package tracking showed it bouncing around a few locations in Texas over 4 or 5 days, then nothing for over a week. I ended up consoling a very sweet seller, she was more concerned about how I felt, than the possible loss of her item. She eventually had her PO put a trace on it, and it had been sitting in a truck, still in TX,  for something like 10 days. Total delivery was nearly 3 weeks. I’m still not sure if I was more relieved when it arrived, for me, or for her. She was such a dear, and it was definitely not her fault.


Once I shipped a package from California to another town in California. It went to Puerto Rico twice before it ended up back in California.


----------



## whateve

When you look for days for an item, then you find one but it is an auction with a high starting price so you put it on your watchlist, thinking you'll bid near the end. Then before you have a chance to bid, the seller ends the auction.

When you list an item, using the correct name and identifiers, and then find another one listed with a similar title, but your listing isn't shown in the similar item suggestions.


----------



## anthrosphere

restricter said:


> At least your mail carrier picks them up.  I’ve had messages saying packages were picked up and they were still on my front stoop when I got home.



USPS drivers are so lazy. I remember the first two times I left packages in the mailbox the driver would pick them up and scan it. But my latest one, which was packaged in a large bubble envelope, was completely ignored by the driver. I am not sure if it’s my normal driver as they keep rotating everyday, but he/she just tossed my mail over my packages and left. So annoying. I had to drive to the PO to drop them off myself. Never again.

I’ve also tried doing the schedule pickup thing on their website and it’s so useless!! I used it twice but the driver didn’t even enter my driveway to pick up my packages. Never had this issue with UPS/Fedex drivers. So ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> USPS drivers are so lazy. I remember the first two times I left packages in the mailbox the driver would pick them up and scan it. But my latest one, which was packaged in a large bubble envelope, was completely ignored by the driver. I am not sure if it’s my normal driver as they keep rotating everyday, but he/she just tossed my mail over my packages and left. So annoying. I had to drive to the PO to drop them off myself. Never again.
> 
> I’ve also tried doing the schedule pickup thing on their website and it’s so useless!! I used it twice but the driver didn’t even enter my driveway to pick up my packages. Never had this issue with UPS/Fedex drivers. So ridiculous.


Call your post office and complain. I had to make many calls awhile ago to get them to pick up my packages. They even came back to get them after my mail had already been delivered. My latest carrier is very good but sometimes her substitute doesn't pick up or doesn't scan. She told me that her manager wasn't putting the pick up requests on her desk before she left the PO to deliver. Even then, because I have a lot of packages, and she is very nice, she made a point of checking my porch as she drove by to see if there were any packages. They just got a new manager and he is now giving her the requests early enough.


----------



## Lubina

My latest: poor packing jobs!!! I recently purchased a pair of shoes. They weren't the most expensive ever made, but they weren't dollar store flip flops either (Ferragamo, brand new, no box). The seller who put them in a non-padded envelope and that's it! Luckily they weren't crushed or damaged. On the flip side I recently sold a pair of shoes for just under $20 and wrapped each shoe in tissue, then a plastic sleeve and used a priority mail shoe box. The cost to mail the pair I sold and the pair I purchased were the same.
I've received liquids that have leaked out because the seller used an envelope as opposed to a box, wet items that had they placed it in plastic the item would have been been dry and and broken items that bubble wrap would have protected. There is subset of sellers who think USPS are like waiters who carry their package directly from their door to yours!


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> My latest: poor packing jobs!!! I recently purchased a pair of shoes. They weren't the most expensive ever made, but they weren't dollar store flip flops either (Ferragamo, brand new, no box). The seller who put them in a non-padded envelope and that's it! Luckily they weren't crushed or damaged. On the flip side I recently sold a pair of shoes for just under $20 and wrapped each shoe in tissue, then a plastic sleeve and used a priority mail shoe box. The cost to mail the pair I sold and the pair I purchased were the same.
> I've received liquids that have leaked out because the seller used an envelope as opposed to a box, wet items that had they placed it in plastic the item would have been been dry and and broken items that bubble wrap would have protected. There is subset of sellers who think USPS are like waiters who carry their package directly from their door to yours!


I agree! I have had items take on permanent creases due to poor packing, and the sellers aren't always saving money. I had a seller ship a purse in an envelope and it weighed 3 or 4 pounds. I saw how much she paid for shipping. It would have been cheaper in a flat rate box. 

I was going to order some leather conditioner. It is slightly cheaper on ebay than on Amazon, but I decided to go with Amazon because I've ordered it before and I know it comes packed well, and Amazon will give me a refund without a hassle if it leaks.


----------



## whateve

The emails I get for my saved searches are wrong. I have one for vintage handbags, and the search works fine when I go to it directly, but the email contains all non-purse vintage items.

When I get a question for an item and answer it, my selling page still tells me I have questions to answer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When I get a question for an item and answer it, my selling page still tells me I have questions to answer.


LOL! I thought it was just me! 

And I have "offers" when the offers have either been declined or have expired.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I thought it was just me!
> 
> And I have "offers" when the offers have either been declined or have expired.


On one of my accounts, I have the new beta version of the selling page, and it shows how many items have had questions forever until you end the listings.


----------



## Kendall BC

When someone calls my shipping charges "silly" and in reality it doesn't even cover the actual shipping charges by PO, not even close. Oh, and they don't know that Ebay and PP charges applied to shipping fees as well.


----------



## whateve

ms.kim said:


> When someone calls my shipping charges "silly" and in reality it doesn't even cover the actual shipping charges by PO, not even close. Oh, and they don't know that Ebay and PP charges applied to shipping fees as well.


Yep, I'm going through that right now with a buyer on a pair of shoes. Shoes are heavy! She thinks there is a cheaper, slower method. I'm not even charging enough to cover the fees.


----------



## Kendall BC

whateve said:


> Yep, I'm going through that right now with a buyer on a pair of shoes. Shoes are heavy! She thinks there is a cheaper, slower method. I'm not even charging enough to cover the fees.



Some people also think "free shipping" is a real thing, works like we pay Post Office $0. I had an ebay-er said to me, "oh, but when I buy it from Japan shipping is always free"


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Yep, I'm going through that right now with a buyer on a pair of shoes. Shoes are heavy! She thinks there is a cheaper, slower method. I'm not even charging enough to cover the fees.



Selling shoes on eBay is always a giant pain in the behind.  Whether it’s requests for bizarre measurements or the true to size question or whatever, even if you sell them it’s a crapshoot as to whether they’ll get returned.


----------



## anthrosphere

ms.kim said:


> Some people also think "free shipping" is a real thing, works like we pay Post Office $0. I had an ebay-er said to me, "oh, but when I buy it from Japan shipping is always free"



I had a buyer ask me to give him free shipping and offer me to pay $100 for my item, “can I pay $100 with free shipping, it’s showing me $11.xx btw.”

I dunno why, but the second sentence made me roll my eyes and...I felt the urge to go all out on him but I held my composure and just wrote a nice email refusing his offer, then I blocked him. What’s funny is that sometimes I would offer free shipping on items that don’t sell for weeks (I would have it as a BIN listing for 30 days), and I get NO buyers. But when I do, I get watchers and idiots like that guy asking me that same question. What the frick. *pulls hair out*


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Selling shoes on eBay is always a giant pain in the behind.  Whether it’s requests for bizarre measurements or the true to size question or whatever, even if you sell them it’s a crapshoot as to whether they’ll get returned.


I ended up shipping them without the box per the buyer's request to save on the costs. Hopefully, they won't get returned. I'm keeping the box just in case.


----------



## Stansy

Seller offers a „best offer“. So you offer the original price minus 15% (which I feel is fair), and the seller makes a counteroffer of the original price minus 3%. Am I the only one who thinks that this is ridiculous?


----------



## BeenBurned

Stansy said:


> Seller offers a „best offer“. So you offer the original price minus 15% (which I feel is fair), and the seller makes a counteroffer of the original price minus 3%. Am I the only one who thinks that this is ridiculous?


Buyers (and sellers) often don't realize that sometimes ebay puts a b.o. on listings as the default. Depending on the listing form the seller uses, she may not realize nor intend that there be a best offer. Therefore countering at 3% off her BIN price is a concession she didn't even intend to make.


----------



## Stansy

BeenBurned said:


> Buyers (and sellers) often don't realize that sometimes ebay puts a b.o. on listings as the default. Depending on the listing form the seller uses, she may not realize nor intend that there be a best offer. Therefore countering at 3% off her BIN price is a concession she didn't even intend to make.


She is a professional seller, so I assume that she is familiar with that... but sure, you never know!


----------



## MAGJES

Received this message today from a buyer.  I don't like it......my shipping costs are beyond fair.....hate it when an entitled buyer asks for a shipping refund.  They agreed to my shipping costs when they purchased my item. I feel like sending her a 9 cent refund.  Honestly though I do feel like cancelling this sale.   It's brand new face products that sold for $56 that is probably a $200 value. 
and.....doesn't she receive an email from ebay when i ship the item?  I purchase postage directly through ebay. 

Here's the message from my buyer......
*Good day and I ask you please, to pack a good package, I do not want broken or broken things. many parcels come with the damage. The packaging is very important! last request to give me a tracking number after delivery. If shipping becomes cheaper, please return the part of the unclaimed funds. I hope for a good business, good luck and prosperity. Thank you...*


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Received this message today from a buyer.  I don't like it......my shipping costs are beyond fair.....hate it when an entitled buyer asks for a shipping refund.  They agreed to my shipping costs when they purchased my item. I feel like sending her a 9 cent refund.  Honestly though I do feel like cancelling this sale.   It's brand new face products that sold for $56 that is probably a $200 value.
> and.....doesn't she receive an email from ebay when i ship the item?  I purchase postage directly through ebay.
> 
> Here's the message from my buyer......
> *Good day and I ask you please, to pack a good package, I do not want broken or broken things. many parcels come with the damage. The packaging is very important! last request to give me a tracking number after delivery. If shipping becomes cheaper, please return the part of the unclaimed funds. I hope for a good business, good luck and prosperity. Thank you...*


It sounds like English is a second language for her. She may not mean to be rude. I can understand her frustration with poor packing. Sometimes I really want to tell sellers this, but I just wait and hope. Today I got a premium brand purse in an envelope! 

I would just respond something like "Thank you for your purchase. I always pack carefully. The tracking number will show on your ebay sales page, and also in paypal. I hope you love it!"


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> It sounds like English is a second language for her. She may not mean to be rude. I can understand her frustration with poor packing. Sometimes I really want to tell sellers this, but I just wait and hope. Today I got a premium brand purse in an envelope!
> 
> I would just respond something like "Thank you for your purchase. I always pack carefully. The tracking number will show on your ebay sales page, and also in paypal. I hope you love it!"


Thank you for the perspective!     It's been a long day!


----------



## ArielNature

I have a new pet peeve, it’s quite frustrating. 
Sellers taking all the days they can to refund the money. They have the item, why are they waiting until ebay steps in?


----------



## whateve

ArielNature said:


> I have a new pet peeve, it’s quite frustrating.
> Sellers taking all the days they can to refund the money. They have the item, why are they waiting until ebay steps in?


Or when they immediately transfer your payment to their bank even before they ship, then they don't have any money available to give you a refund.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I’ve been getting stupid questions lately 

On a size 6 shoe: I’m a sz 8 will these fit me? 

On a designer top that retails for 3 times the price I listed it for: do you know a site that sells this shirt for less? 

And a buyer has been messaging me about a wallet offering me around half the price I listed it for. I told them the listed price is the lowest, I don’t have best offer activated on the listing. They wait a week to message again with the exact same offer like I would have forgot I already said no.


----------



## houseof999

When I have a best offer options and they email me complaining all my offers were rejected. What's the lowest you will take? Um I obviously don't want to deal with your low-ball offers and not willing to sell at that price! And why would I settle for the lowest? As a seller I'm looking to make money, not lose money. [emoji849]


----------



## Lubina

Seller restricts shipping to the US (me!). A buyer outside the US requests to revise the terms to allow international bidding because they would like the item. You make the change and send them a note warning that shipping will be costly. They buy it the item then proceed complain about the shipping cost and are desperate to find ways to save a few dollars on shipping.


----------



## Wamgurl

Sickgrl13 said:


> As a buyer I am completely grossed out when a seller puts a scarf on the floor to photograph. You're asking $1,000+ for an Hermes shawl and you put it directly on the floor????  And extra barf points if you capture your toes in the pic and post that pic without cropping out your gnarly digits. Pass!!!
> 
> ETA: yes, I do realize taking pictures of all the scarf when its 140 cm is not easy; I do so all the time for insurance purposes. I use my bed and put a clean sheet under the shawl



One of my BIGGEST pet peeves!! I can’t stand it when sellers take pictures of expensive bags laying flat on the floor....why?? And, yes, dirty fingers and nails - Yuck!  I also can’t stand naked mannequin’s LOL! 

Ok, I feel better now that I got that off my chest. Carry on!


----------



## bernz84

This is going to sound really strange, but I dislike listings where the first picture or second picture is of a real person--either the seller herself or a friend of hers--posing with the bag. I think they're thinking that if I see an "attractive" person modeling the bag, I will want to buy it...it actually creates an averse reaction and I immediately move on to the next listing.

I understand that people use these photos because they want to help buyers see what it looks like on, but I don't need to see you pose with the bag with your face trying to look provocative. A simple torso shot is really all anyone needs!

I'm usually "ok" with "real human" pics if it's the 3rd or 4th photo from the listing, the person is fully-clothed (no armpits showing or short/skimpy dresses...I know that sounds prudish on my end, but I've seen tight and low-cut outfits!), their hair is tied back and not touching the bag, and I don't see their face.


----------



## Kidclarke

I'm annoyed my seller page is taking forever to update. Sold something last night and printed out the label. Went to go to my selling page and only shows 1 item. I had a small heart attack. I can only find the item from last night under what I need to leave feedback for. Never had this problem before. I thought I had accidentally been duped or something for a minute.


----------



## houseof999

I bought a bag few days ago. Specifically asked not to put the bag in a box too small. It arrived today. In a box too small for the bag. [emoji35] I looked at the listing photos and the fold in the leather was already there so I am letting it go. Still tempted to leave a negative feedback. Ugh.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I'm annoyed my seller page is taking forever to update. Sold something last night and printed out the label. Went to go to my selling page and only shows 1 item. I had a small heart attack. I can only find the item from last night under what I need to leave feedback for. Never had this problem before. I thought I had accidentally been duped or something for a minute.


Are you using the old format page or the newer beta version? On the beta version, on the order page, it defaults to items not yet shipped. I'm not seeing a problem with either format for my account.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> Are you using the old format page or the newer beta version? On the beta version, on the order page, it defaults to items not yet shipped. I'm not seeing a problem with either format for my account.


It looks like the old format I believe. I didn’t click anything for a newer beta version. Does the new one look a little similar to the old one? I don’t usually sell so I’m no expert at the seller page but I know where I used to see all the items together isn’t showing one still.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> It looks like the old format I believe. I didn’t click anything for a newer beta version. Does the new one look a little similar to the old one? I don’t usually sell so I’m no expert at the seller page but I know where I used to see all the items together isn’t showing one still.


You would probably know if you were on the Beta version. It doesn't have everything on the same page and there is an opt out button on the top right.

On your seller page, in the sold section, there is a place near the top of the section on the left that says period. This usually defaults to 60 days, but you may have inadvertently changed it to last 24 hours. That is the only thing I can think of. Or are you saying you can see an older sale but not the recent sale? Did you print the label through ebay labels? Have you checked Paypal to be sure the money is there?


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> You would probably know if you were on the Beta version. It doesn't have everything on the same page and there is an opt out button on the top right.
> 
> On your seller page, in the sold section, there is a place near the top of the section on the left that says period. This usually defaults to 60 days, but you may have inadvertently changed it to last 24 hours. That is the only thing I can think of. Or are you saying you can see an older sale but not the recent sale? Did you print the label through ebay labels? Have you checked Paypal to be sure the money is there?


Ah, that was totally it. Thank you!
I was able to print the label through eBay and the PayPal money was there, but when I was checking eBay it didn't show up until I clicked on the shipping labels portion. I guess I must have hit "Last Week" on the period thing at some point on my phone and that is what happened. Thanks again, that would have drove me crazy!


----------



## BomberGal

This is on all sales sites. But its a huge peeve of mine when a seller lists or tags an item as a style that it is very obviously, beyond any question of a doubt, not.

I especially loath the sellers that tag on every possible style genre to, of all things, PROM DRESSES and cheap club wear.

Or when they tag a brand that doesn't even make clothing similar to the style of the item in question. Like "Alexander McQueen inspired / style / looking Tommy Hilfiger sweatshirt" (snarky example, not real but not far off.)


----------



## whateve

BomberGal said:


> This is on all sales sites. But its a huge peeve of mine when a seller lists or tags an item as a style that it is very obviously, beyond any question of a doubt, not.
> 
> I especially loath the sellers that tag on every possible style genre to, of all things, PROM DRESSES and cheap club wear.
> 
> Or when they tag a brand that doesn't even make clothing similar to the style of the item in question. Like "Alexander McQueen inspired / style / looking Tommy Hilfiger sweatshirt" (snarky example, not real but not far off.)


I see this all the time with Coach purses. People will put a style it isn't in the title because that style is popular.


----------



## poopsie

Is there still a way to report them for KWS?


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> Is there still a way to report them for KWS?


I find I can report KWS until the cows come home and *never* see those listings removed.


----------



## Gucci_boyfriend

When shipping costs the same amount as the item.. cmon


----------



## BeenBurned

Gucci_boyfriend said:


> When shipping costs the same amount as the item.. cmon


Unless you've actually calculated the shipping cost on the USPS website, you might be very wrong in your assumption that the seller is gouging. 

I shipped an inexpensive Coach bag recently and the shipping DID cost more than the low selling price. For a 3 lb. item going more than a few states away, shipping can be high! And a heavier or larger item in an oversized package (larger than 1 cu. foot) can easily cost over $30.


----------



## whateve

Gucci_boyfriend said:


> When shipping costs the same amount as the item.. cmon


That bothers me too. I know the shipping can actually cost that much, but psychologically it is difficult for me to pay, knowing that the majority of the money is going to shipping.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That bothers me too. I know the shipping can actually cost that much, but psychologically it is difficult for me to pay, knowing that the majority of the money is going to shipping.


I can see how it can bother one but in that case I would not buy that item. I had a customer complaining about the same thing saying how the shipping cost was more than the Coach bag I was selling. I used eBays suggestion for priority shipping and cost varied by location. I priced my vintage Coach bag low as 14.99 to attract more bidding which didn't happen. The customer who won the auction then paid but left me a feedback that shipping was expensive. I don't make money off of shipping. It's what USPS charges and shipping from Ohio to California did cost more than my bag. I just think if the customer didn't want to pay that much she should've contacted me to change to another method or ask if I could cover some of the shipping and charge a flat amount.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I can see how it can bother one but in that case I would not buy that item. I had a customer complaining about the same thing saying how the shipping cost was more than the Coach bag I was selling. I used eBays suggestion for priority shipping and cost varied by location. I priced my vintage Coach bag low as 14.99 to attract more bidding which didn't happen. The customer who won the auction then paid but left me a feedback that shipping was expensive. I don't make money off of shipping. It's what USPS charges and shipping from Ohio to California did cost more than my bag. I just think if the customer didn't want to pay that much she should've contacted me to change to another method or ask if I could cover some of the shipping and charge a flat amount.


There really isn't a cheaper shipping option anymore. Parcel select won't save much. I can see how this would happen on an auction. On my BINs sometimes I end up putting part of the shipping cost into the cost of the item so the shipping won't scare people off. What is really terrible are those large bags that require a box that is big enough to make you pay the additional charge for a large box. I've had items cost $45 to ship within the US without insurance.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> There really isn't a cheaper shipping option anymore. Parcel select won't save much. I can see how this would happen on an auction. On my BINs sometimes I end up putting part of the shipping cost into the cost of the item so the shipping won't scare people off. What is really terrible are those large bags that require a box that is big enough to make you pay the additional charge for a large box. I've had items cost $45 to ship within the US without insurance.


Agreed. Also I think many companies offer free shipping so people have gotten used to that. I am not a business owner and I can't offer that free shipping that a big business can afford. Sorry, not sorry. Also I think if I have to work the shipping cost in the price it looks expensive and more than what someone is willing to pay. Just my perception, it may not even be true in all cases.


----------



## vernis-lover

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...112170?hash=item3d5cc04f6a:g:jrIAAOSwSIJaqPLk

The lies!  I have been looking for this bag for a while and was excited to find this listing.  Dismissing the inflated price ..... where do these people get their ideas from?  Only 10 produced?  Er no.  An LV store held an auction? Er no.


----------



## poopsie

vernis-lover said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...112170?hash=item3d5cc04f6a:g:jrIAAOSwSIJaqPLk
> 
> The lies!  I have been looking for this bag for a while and was excited to find this listing.  Dismissing the inflated price ..... where do these people get their ideas from?  Only 10 produced?  Er no.  An LV store held an auction? Er no.



1 fb as a buyer and just switched ID on the 14th?  Double er  no!


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...112170?hash=item3d5cc04f6a:g:jrIAAOSwSIJaqPLk
> 
> The lies!  I have been looking for this bag for a while and was excited to find this listing.  Dismissing the inflated price ..... where do these people get their ideas from?  Only 10 produced?  Er no.  An LV store held an auction? Er no.


For the record, it doesn't look new and unused either. Note the scuffs, marks and discoloration (?) in the pictures.


----------



## vernis-lover

BeenBurned said:


> For the record, it doesn't look new and unused either. Note the scuffs, marks and discoloration (?) in the pictures.
> View attachment 4008031
> View attachment 4008032


Thank you.  I didn't even get that far as I hit the back button as soon as I read the lies. Don't worry, wasn't even tempted after that!


----------



## whateve

When I finally make enough sales to be top rated again, but it doesn't show on any of my listings because I don't have 30 day returns.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who don't understand how to do multi-item listings. The buyer is supposed to tell the seller which one they want after they purchase because the seller didn't set up the listing correctly.


----------



## Kendall BC

When I caught a seller's shill bidding practices, and pointed it out with my best manner, and I got an angry message calling me a misbehaved crazy stalker.  Can someone please tell her that it's not stalking when we see a shill bidding and investigate further? Shill bidding is *wrong*. Read Ebay's rules.


----------



## MAGJES

When you have a brand new $2700 leather jacket for sale and it’s listed for an amazing price.....almost 70% off.....yes 70%! ....THEN you receive a message from a member that they really want it but they only have a $300 budget.


Oh...and they can pay immediately......I already require immediate payment so why do people say this


----------



## houseof999

MAGJES said:


> When you have a brand new $2700 leather jacket for sale and it’s listed for an amazing price.....almost 70% off.....yes 70%! ....THEN you receive a message from a member that they really want it but they only have a $300 budget.
> 
> 
> Oh...and they can pay immediately......I already require immediate payment so why do people say this


I just politely decline saying thanks for your offer but it's listed at my lowest right now. If I change my mind (yeah right) I'll let you know. Or I don't bother writing back at all.


----------



## MAGJES

houseof999 said:


> I just politely decline saying thanks for your offer but it's listed at my lowest right now. If I change my mind (yeah right) I'll let you know. Or I don't bother writing back at all.


I normally do not reply and just add them to my BBL but this time I replied and said that it was at my lowest price and if she wanted to raise her budget to please feel free to purchase and added that immediate payment is required. Then added her to my BBL.


----------



## vernis-lover

When they ask for £5 discount on a BIN only then turn abusive when you decline because "it's only £5."  (a) if it's "only £5" then pay it and (b) I declined because I saw the appalling feedback you leave for others, not for the sake of £5.  BBL.


----------



## meepabeep

People who message you and ask if you combine shipping because they want more than one item, you say "Yes, I do. Go ahead and purchase them, and I'll refund the difference.", and then never buy them (not to mention one of them was around 12:30 in the morning). That's happened 2 times in the last couple months. I guess I'm supposed to spend a 1/2 hour (or possibly more) packing the things they want and give them a quote so they can decide if it's worth it. Makes no sense to me. I think it's easier to  refund the difference. Well, if there is one, because sometimes there isn't.  And sometimes the combined total of the shipping costs for each item is _less _than the actual cost. In others words, it comes out of my pocket, and works in their favor.


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> People who message you and ask if you combine shipping because they want more than one item, you say "Yes, I do. Go ahead and purchase them, and I'll refund the difference.", and then never buy them (not to mention one of them was around 12:30 in the morning). That's happened 2 times in the last couple months. I guess I'm supposed to spend a 1/2 hour (or possibly more) packing the things they want and give them a quote so they can decide if it's worth it. Makes no sense to me. I think it's easier to  refund the difference. Well, if there is one, because sometimes there isn't.  And sometimes the combined total of the shipping costs for each item is _less _than the actual cost. In others words, it comes out of my pocket, and works in their favor.


There is a way to do it on your listings but it is confusing and difficult to know how much to charge. The benefit to you is that you don't get charged FVF on the full amount for both shipping amounts which doesn't get reduced when you do a partial refund. I've offered to refund the difference but also gave them a quote in my response, and I've had buyers go ahead and buy. I've also offered to make a combined listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> People who message you and ask if you combine shipping because they want more than one item, you say "Yes, I do. Go ahead and purchase them, and I'll refund the difference.", and then never buy them (not to mention one of them was around 12:30 in the morning). That's happened 2 times in the last couple months. I guess I'm supposed to spend a 1/2 hour (or possibly more) packing the things they want and give them a quote so they can decide if it's worth it. Makes no sense to me. I think it's easier to  refund the difference. Well, if there is one, because sometimes there isn't.  And sometimes the combined total of the shipping costs for each item is _less _than the actual cost. In others words, it comes out of my pocket, and works in their favor.





whateve said:


> There is a way to do it on your listings but it is confusing and difficult to know how much to charge. The benefit to you is that you don't get charged FVF on the full amount for both shipping amounts which doesn't get reduced when you do a partial refund. I've offered to refund the difference but also gave them a quote in my response, and I've had buyers go ahead and buy. I've also offered to make a combined listing.


As long as your listings aren't BIN with IPR, you can tell the buyer to let you know when they're done shopping and to wait to receive the combined invoice before paying. 

Once they've chosen all the purchases, go to your transactions and choose to send invoice. The invoice will show each item and each individual shipping price but there's an adjustment box where you can reduce the price to the agreed amount. When you recalculate, the correct shipping amount will be shown and that's the amount you'll pay FVF on.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As long as your listings aren't BIN with IPR, you can tell the buyer to let you know when they're done shopping and to wait to receive the combined invoice before paying.
> 
> Once they've chosen all the purchases, go to your transactions and choose to send invoice. The invoice will show each item and each individual shipping price but there's an adjustment box where you can reduce the price to the agreed amount. When you recalculate, the correct shipping amount will be shown and that's the amount you'll pay FVF on.


Since all my items are IPR, I can't do this unless I change them before they purchase.

The combined shipping rules allow you to charge an additional amount for each item after the first, or to reduce the amount for each item after the first.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Since all my items are IPR, I can't do this unless I change them before they purchase.
> 
> The combined shipping rules allow you to charge an additional amount for each item after the first, or to reduce the amount for each item after the first.


Yes, IPR makes it impossible to offer combined shipping unless you remove IPR on those items or if you send a partial refund of the overage. 

And the combined shipping rules don't work with IPR either.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, IPR makes it impossible to offer combined shipping unless you remove IPR on those items or if you send a partial refund of the overage.
> 
> And the combined shipping rules don't work with IPR either.


They don't? Well, that sucks! The one time I set it up it didn't work, but I figured it was because I did it wrong.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> They don't? Well, that sucks! The one time I set it up it didn't work, but I figured it was because I did it wrong.


No it doesn't work because in order to buy the item, the buyer must pay before the item is considered to be sold. So if the buyer wants 2 (or more) items, she has to pay for each listing separately.

Combined shipping WOULD work only in cases where the listing is offers multiples and the seller has a combined shipping rule within that one listing, i.e., paying full shipping for the first item and $2 (or a different reduced amount) for each extra purchased within that same listing.

ETA: I'm not sure how it would work if the buyer were to put multiple items from the same seller into her cart then paid for them all together.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> No it doesn't work because in order to buy the item, the buyer must pay before the item is considered to be sold. So if the buyer wants 2 (or more) items, she has to pay for each listing separately.
> 
> Combined shipping WOULD work only in cases where the listing is offers multiples and the seller has a combined shipping rule within that one listing, i.e., paying full shipping for the first item and $2 (or a different reduced amount) for each extra purchased within that same listing.
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure how it would work if the buyer were to put multiple items from the same seller into her cart then paid for them all together.


I thought it would work if they put everything in their cart and then paid.

ETA: I know for shipping purposes, you are allowed to combine them into one package when they've been paid for in one transaction, so it makes sense it should work.


----------



## Luv n bags

I read in this thread that one pet peeve is new sellers.  We all have to start somewhere! I happen to be a new seller and really have a hard time understanding this thought process.  Maybe there are deadbeat new sellers, but, there are also deadbeat buyers.  Maybe someone can enlighten me.


----------



## whateve

tigertrixie said:


> I read in this thread that one pet peeve is new sellers.  We all have to start somewhere! I happen to be a new seller and really have a hard time understanding this thought process.  Maybe there are deadbeat new sellers, but, there are also deadbeat buyers.  Maybe someone can enlighten me.


For one thing, many scammers create new accounts. So many new sellers are actually scammers. It is suspect when a new seller is selling high end items. If you are just starting, it is recommended that you do some buying and sell low priced items that aren't counterfeited first in order to build up your feedback score. 

Another problem is that new sellers often don't know what they are doing. They may not include the needed pictures for authentication or to see any damage. They will quote a shipping price that they haven't researched, and then when they realize how much it actually costs, try to recoup the extra cost from the buyer. They might not pack items correctly, causing damage. In order to save costs, they will cram a purse into an envelope. They might not upload tracking so buyers have no idea if the item has shipped or when to expect it. Then if there is a problem, the seller may not respond in a way that helps the buyer. I've had new sellers go MIA, take the money but never ship. I've had others ignore me after purchase when I had a problem.

When a seller has a track record of happy buyers, it gives new buyers more confidence to buy from that seller. The only time I'll buy from a new seller is if the price is fantastic or I can't find the item anywhere else.


----------



## Luv n bags

whateve said:


> For one thing, many scammers create new accounts. So many new sellers are actually scammers. It is suspect when a new seller is selling high end items. If you are just starting, it is recommended that you do some buying and sell low priced items that aren't counterfeited first in order to build up your feedback score.
> 
> Another problem is that new sellers often don't know what they are doing. They may not include the needed pictures for authentication or to see any damage. They will quote a shipping price that they haven't researched, and then when they realize how much it actually costs, try to recoup the extra cost from the buyer. They might not pack items correctly, causing damage. In order to save costs, they will cram a purse into an envelope. They might not upload tracking so buyers have no idea if the item has shipped or when to expect it. Then if there is a problem, the seller may not respond in a way that helps the buyer. I've had new sellers go MIA, take the money but never ship. I've had others ignore me after purchase when I had a problem.
> 
> When a seller has a track record of happy buyers, it gives new buyers more confidence to buy from that seller. The only time I'll buy from a new seller is if the price is fantastic or I can't find the item anywhere else.



Thanks for the response.  Very helpful!!


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> There is a way to do it on your listings but it is confusing and difficult to know how much to charge. The benefit to you is that you don't get charged FVF on the full amount for both shipping amounts which doesn't get reduced when you do a partial refund. I've offered to refund the difference but also gave them a quote in my response, and I've had buyers go ahead and buy. I've also offered to make a combined listing.





BeenBurned said:


> As long as your listings aren't BIN with IPR, you can tell the buyer to let you know when they're done shopping and to wait to receive the combined invoice before paying.
> 
> Once they've chosen all the purchases, go to your transactions and choose to send invoice. The invoice will show each item and each individual shipping price but there's an adjustment box where you can reduce the price to the agreed amount. When you recalculate, the correct shipping amount will be shown and that's the amount you'll pay FVF on.



My listings aren't IPR, and I've invoiced people before, and that works too. For some reason I prefer to do a partial refund. And, yes paying the fees for the full amount does suck, maybe I'll check into the way to do it in the listings, but if it's too confusing, forget it, I'll just keep eating the fees, lol.  Thank you both for your input 

Oh, and I've also quoted people with an approximate amount ( I weighed everything in the box with the packing materials, but not wrapped) and they did buy the stuff. I guess I'll keep doing it that way, it doesn't take that much effort, lol.


----------



## meepabeep

So I go to evilBay to check into the combined shipping for listings thing and see this...







 Great Seller! Fast Shipping! Love the item!

And I'm not the only seller they've given a "Great seller! I love it"  neutral to. Guess who just got blocked. Oh, and the item was a $4 collectible in perfect condition.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> So I go to evilBay to check into the combined shipping for listings thing and see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Seller! Fast Shipping! Love the item!
> 
> And I'm not the only seller they've given a "Great seller! I love it"  neutral to. Guess who just got blocked. Oh, and the item was a $4 collectible in perfect condition.


ID please? I'd like to block too!


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> ID please? I'd like to block too!



Here ya go  hajhar.3hhkbf0n


----------



## meepabeep

Oh, and the combined shipping thing for listings is confusing. I never knew it even existed, and I've been selling for 5 years. Thank you again for pointing it out ladies. Anyway, I'll stick with figuring out the cost & quoting, and refunding the difference or sending an invoice (I'll guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it, lol).


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> So I go to evilBay to check into the combined shipping for listings thing and see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Seller! Fast Shipping! Love the item!
> 
> And I'm not the only seller they've given a "Great seller! I love it"  neutral to. Guess who just got blocked. Oh, and the item was a $4 collectible in perfect condition.





meepabeep said:


> Here ya go  hajhar.3hhkbf0n


I'd call ebay because it's possible you might be able to get the feedback removed if you point out to them that she sells the same items and dings her competition. (See her completed.)


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> I'd call ebay because it's possible you might be able to get the feedback removed if you point out to them that she sells the same items. (See her completed.)



Great minds think alike! I checked to see if she's a seller, and she doesn't have any current or completed listings. So then I checked her feedback and there was nothing from buyers until page 7, and yep, the same type of items as what she purchased. So, yeah, she not just an innocent buyer who had no idea what anything other than positive feedback means.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> Great minds think alike! I checked to see if she's a seller, and she doesn't have any current or completed listings. So then I checked her feedback and there was nothing from buyers until page 7, and yep, the same type of items as what she purchased. So, yeah, she not just an innocent buyer who had no idea what anything other than positive feedback means.


She has 3 completed/sold listings. 

Will PM.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> She has 3 completed/sold listings.
> 
> Will PM.



Thank you!


----------



## meepabeep

Okay...I just noticed "sold" listings on the left side of someone's items. Duh. I never noticed that before  I always used the "advanced" button and went from there.


----------



## xincinsin

vernis-lover said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...112170?hash=item3d5cc04f6a:g:jrIAAOSwSIJaqPLk
> 
> The lies!  I have been looking for this bag for a while and was excited to find this listing.  Dismissing the inflated price ..... where do these people get their ideas from?  Only 10 produced?  Er no.  An LV store held an auction? Er no.


Seller obviously valued it highly as it was stored with her weapons in her armory. Ouch!  Am guessing that she tried to sound posh and wanted to call her wardrobe an armoire.


----------



## xincinsin

whateve said:


> I thought it would work if they put everything in their cart and then paid.
> 
> ETA: I know for shipping purposes, you are allowed to combine them into one package when they've been paid for in one transaction, so it makes sense it should work.


I recently put 2 BINs in my cart, then used the Request Total option to ask the seller to give me the combined shipping rate. The items were expensive but light, so I saved almost 80 per cent on the 2nd shipping amount. The drawback to this is that eBay allows someone else to buy the item if it's in your cart and you haven't made payment. Once the combined shipping invoice is issued, you are safe from that risk.


----------



## xincinsin

tigertrixie said:


> I read in this thread that one pet peeve is new sellers.  We all have to start somewhere! I happen to be a new seller and really have a hard time understanding this thought process.  Maybe there are deadbeat new sellers, but, there are also deadbeat buyers.  Maybe someone can enlighten me.


I once bought from a new seller who could have turned me off from trusting new sellers. She didn't scam me but I received the items after chasing her for about a month. To this day, I'm not sure if she was taking me for a ride or she really had a spectacular run of bad luck: she said she couldn't mail the item for weeks because first she was snowbound, then the power went out, then she slipped on ice and ended up in the hospital, then she asked her boyfriend to mail it but he couldn't find the parcel she prepared. 

I check reviews nowadays if anything looks iffy, but sometimes I do take the risk. Like you say, we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## ironic568

tigertrixie said:


> I read in this thread that one pet peeve is new sellers.  We all have to start somewhere! I happen to be a new seller and really have a hard time understanding this thought process.  Maybe there are deadbeat new sellers, but, there are also deadbeat buyers.  Maybe someone can enlighten me.


I used to take my chances with 0-feedback sellers (and got many wonderful deals, 'cause most buyers are cautious to do business with them), but with the influx of (0- and very low feedback) scammers that started about a year ago(?) I'm gun shy to buy anything pricey from these sellers. I'm sure I've missed out on many great deals from honest sellers who must start somewhere, but hey.......I don't need the headache that comes with a scam.
If I was a newbie (or have a new account) on Ebay, I'd begin with selling low priced goods to gain some feedback and trust from buyers before listing anything high ticket.


----------



## ironic568

Forgive my ignorance, but what is IPR?


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is IPR?


immediate payment required. It's an option you can set in buy it now listings so you don't have to deal with people who don't pay.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> immediate payment required. It's an option you can set in buy it now listings so you don't have to deal with people who don't pay.


Oh duh . Thanks Whateve


----------



## Stansy

I absolutely hate seeing chipped nails in listings, especially of high-end items. Geez, if you want to sell a handbag for 1 Grand that is described as impeccable how should I believe you looking at old nailpolish... yikes!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stansy said:


> I absolutely hate seeing chipped nails in listings, especially of high-end items. Geez, if you want to sell a handbag for 1 Grand that is described as impeccable how should I believe you looking at old nailpolish... yikes!



While I understand how that may bother you, and some people really do let their nails go, for some like me, genetically I do not have great nails, and with regular nail polish they chip within the first day. I have to use the special light-cured gel and even then, I don’t get more than a few days without chipping and the polish cannot be removed at home.


----------



## Stansy

BBC said:


> While I understand how that may bother you, and some people really do let their nails go, for some like me, genetically I do not have great nails, and with regular nail polish they chip within the first day. I have to use the special light-cured gel and even then, I don’t get more than a few days without chipping and the polish cannot be removed at home.


Thank you for the explanation! I guess this thread is great for understanding different aspects and problems that some have and others don‘t.
I admit that I was once put off when I had listed a BNIB Hermès CSGM and taken pictures of it lying on the floor in my living room and someone asked me if I was being serious... i have hardwood floor, a strict no-shoes-in-the- house rule and no pets, I also have a cleaning lady coming in once a week, so I consider my house clean. 
You live you learn.


----------



## meepabeep

I reported the buyer who gave me a neutral, but I haven't contacted eBay yet. I also found her on Facebook, but it looks like she hasn't been on in 3 years. I haven't asked fellow model horse collectors (they know about my purse obsession, so I guess you all can know about my horse obsession, lol) about her yet. She might be a member on the main collector forum, but like here, most people don't use their real names. Some of us do eventually (in a thread) because we all buy/sell from/to each other.


----------



## Kidclarke

Stansy said:


> I absolutely hate seeing chipped nails in listings, especially of high-end items. Geez, if you want to sell a handbag for 1 Grand that is described as impeccable how should I believe you looking at old nailpolish... yikes!


I have been guilty of this! Not with listing anything expensive though. 
Usually it's because I am selling something so I can afford to go get my nails done.


----------



## whateve

Tracking for an item I sold shows it is being held at the post office at customer request. On ebay it doesn't show as delivered. I wonder if this means she is on vacation.


----------



## youngster

Some buyers.  Honestly.  I'm selling some bedding. I took some super cute photos with the bed all made up and someone contacted me about whether I would be interested in selling the bedroom furniture.  Actually, yes, I am!  I just hadn't gotten around to taking all the photos and detailed measurements and putting together an actual listing.  So, she and I chatted in messages through ebay and I told her that I could send her more information and, if she was interested, I'd put up the listing on ebay and she could send me an offer.  She said great, send me the dimensions and photos of each piece.  It was a lot of work, lots of measurements, lots of pictures and detailed descriptions. I sent everything to her and . . . . crickets. Not even "thanks but I've decided I'm not interested". Oh well, at least all the work is pretty much done and I can get the listing up sooner rather than later.

And, then, around the same time, another buyer contacts me about some furniture that is listed (not the bedroom set above) and says that she desperately wants the furniture, would make an excellent offer and all that, but could I please do the work on determining freight shipping to her location even though I specified local pick up only?  Well, hmm, I told her that she is a long way away from my location and freight will be _expensive_ and does she have that factored into her budget?  Yes, yes, yes, she desperately wants the furniture!  She's been looking for furniture just like it for years!   So, I did some research and the first two quotes that I received were expensive as you can imagine when shipping several hundred pounds of furniture all the way across the United States.  I messaged her and said this is what freight would likely be and  . . . crickets.   Again, _oh well_, at least I have educated myself about freight shipping.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> Some buyers.  Honestly.  I'm selling some bedding. I took some super cute photos with the bed all made up and someone contacted me about whether I would be interested in selling the bedroom furniture.  Actually, yes, I am!  I just hadn't gotten around to taking all the photos and detailed measurements and putting together an actual listing.  So, she and I chatted in messages through ebay and I told her that I could send her more information and, if she was interested, I'd put up the listing on ebay and she could send me an offer.  She said great, send me the dimensions and photos of each piece.  It was a lot of work, lots of measurements, lots of pictures and detailed descriptions. I sent everything to her and . . . . crickets. Not even "thanks but I've decided I'm not interested". Oh well, at least all the work is pretty much done and I can get the listing up sooner rather than later.
> 
> And, then, around the same time, another buyer contacts me about some furniture that is listed (not the bedroom set above) and says that she desperately wants the furniture, would make an excellent offer and all that, but could I please do the work on determining freight shipping to her location even though I specified local pick up only?  Well, hmm, I told her that she is a long way away from my location and freight will be _expensive_ and does she have that factored into her budget?  Yes, yes, yes, she desperately wants the furniture!  She's been looking for furniture just like it for years!   So, I did some research and the first two quotes that I received were expensive as you can imagine when shipping several hundred pounds of furniture all the way across the United States.  I messaged her and said this is what freight would likely be and  . . . crickets.   Again, _oh well_, at least I have educated myself about freight shipping.


Furniture is better sold through Craigslist or another local shopping/selling site where the buyer comes in person to view, pay CASH and take with them.

In fact, in both cases, I think you dodged bullets BOTH times. What usually happens in these types of cases is a typical textbook scam that works like this:

You and the buyer agree on a price
Because it's local pickup (their "courier" will pick up the item), you request payment on pickup
"Courier" will come with a "bank check" in an amount more than the agreed upon price
You'll be advised to deposit the check, keep several hundred dollars for your inconvenience and give the rest of the overpayment to the "courier."
Item and cash overage will be taken by "courier" and after several days to a week, you'll get notice from your bank that the check was invalid and will be hit with fees as well as the money being removed from your account.
You'll be out the furniture, out any money PLUS will have given extra cash to the "courier."
Personally, I'd never sell anything online that requires freight-type shipping.


----------



## meepabeep

People that ask questions and never purchase the item. Questions like this:

"I was wanting to know how tall and how long this horse is?" - I measured it and replied. I wanted to say the approximate size is right in the category, Classic scale 9 x 6, but I didn't. I guess the reason she didn't buy it is because the actual measurements were a bit different. 

"Are the envelopes red or dark pink?' - I replied dark pink, but wanted to say.. um, seriously does it really matter what color the envelopes are, both colors are in the cards.


----------



## youngster

BeenBurned said:


> Furniture is better sold through Craigslist or another local shopping/selling site where the buyer comes in person to view, pay CASH and take with them.
> 
> In fact, in both cases, I think you dodged bullets BOTH times.



Yeah, I'm coming around to that.  I had been pondering pulling the one furniture listing from Ebay and just putting it on Craigslist and I think I will do that.  I really do not want to deal with freight shipping which is why I specified local pick up only in my listing.  I had only listed it on ebay in case someone local might find it and then I'd have the opportunity to look at their ebay feedback and decide if I wanted to do business with them.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> Yeah, I'm coming around to that.  I had been pondering pulling the one furniture listing from Ebay and just putting it on Craigslist and I think I will do that.  I really do not want to deal with freight shipping which is why I specified local pick up only in my listing.  I had only listed it on ebay in case someone local might find it and then I'd have the opportunity to look at their ebay feedback and decide if I wanted to do business with them.


I understand the reason you listed on ebay and limited it to local pickup.  If it sells there, be sure they don't use paypal to pay. Local pickup has to be cash only. If you accept payment through paypal, a dishonest buyer can claim non-receipt and you'll have no tracking to prove they got it. (Emails and ebay messages aren't acceptable as proof of local pickup.)


----------



## youngster

Great information, thank you so much, BeenBurned!


----------



## Kidclarke

I never thought of doing local pick up only via eBay for big items. That's a great idea. I didn't know you would be able to accept cash vs PayPay too. I might have to list some things that way.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> I never thought of doing local pick up only via eBay for big items. That's a great idea. I didn't know you would be able to accept cash vs PayPay too. I might have to list some things that way.


Beware that the problem with local pickup, particularly if you do it regularly, is that it can show as a ding on your account.

If you look at your seller dashboard, it shows how you're doing in various categories of selling, shipping, listing, etc. 

Apparently TRS (top rated sellers) can't have too many "local pickups" or they lose their TRS status.

This is what it can look like on your account and the details explain the consequences:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stansy said:


> Thank you for the explanation! I guess this thread is great for understanding different aspects and problems that some have and others don‘t.
> I admit that I was once put off when I had listed a BNIB Hermès CSGM and taken pictures of it lying on the floor in my living room and someone asked me if I was being serious... i have hardwood floor, a strict no-shoes-in-the- house rule and no pets, I also have a cleaning lady coming in once a week, so I consider my house clean.
> You live you learn.



absolutely! Glad to give another perspective. And I’m with you on the hardwood floor! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## ArielNature

when people send you very low offers. let’s say it’s a $500 item and the offer is,,.. $50. I’m wondering if fixed priced is better.


----------



## anthrosphere

ArielNature said:


> when people send you very low offers. let’s say it’s a $500 item and the offer is,,.. $50. I’m wondering if fixed priced is better.


It’s not, honestly. You will either get a ton of watchers, or buyers will just send you messages and ask for a best offer anyway.


----------



## houseof999

ArielNature said:


> when people send you very low offers. let’s say it’s a $500 item and the offer is,,.. $50. I’m wondering if fixed priced is better.


I don't even allow to send such offers. I set it up to auto decline under my minimum.


----------



## kells1983

Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
When I watch certain items but do not bid/buy (still thinking about it, whether the item is a "need" or a "want"), I usually check to see if they get relisted after ending so I can keep an eye on it. Many times, if the price comes down on a relist I am tempted to buy.
However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more. I know that eBay encourages sellers to relist for a lower price ("to sell this item faster", etc.) but why would a seller *increase *the price? I remember in the old days sellers would try to recoup the original listing/insertion fees which no longer exist, so what is your theory?

I sell every so often, but it's not a business for me so I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this. If I relist, I usually leave the price the same or decrease it slightly... what about you? I mean, it's up to the seller to do what he/she wants, but I'm just wondering since this has happened with a few things I've watched lately


----------



## whateve

kells1983 said:


> Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
> When I watch certain items but do not bid/buy (still thinking about it, whether the item is a "need" or a "want"), I usually check to see if they get relisted after ending so I can keep an eye on it. Many times, if the price comes down on a relist I am tempted to buy.
> However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more. I know that eBay encourages sellers to relist for a lower price ("to sell this item faster", etc.) but why would a seller *increase *the price? I remember in the old days sellers would try to recoup the original listing/insertion fees which no longer exist, so what is your theory?
> 
> I sell every so often, but it's not a business for me so I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this. If I relist, I usually leave the price the same or decrease it slightly... what about you? I mean, it's up to the seller to do what he/she wants, but I'm just wondering since this has happened with a few things I've watched lately


I see that too! I have no idea what it happening there, unless there is someone who expressed interest and the seller lists it higher so no one else will buy before the buyer has a chance. I have seen sellers raise a price after someone shows interest. Most of my items are priced as low as I want to go so I rarely lower a price on relist. If I lower a price, it is often while the listing is active so I imagine watchers don't notice, but most of the time I'll only lower the price if I don't have any watchers.


----------



## BadWolf10

whateve said:


> I see that too! I have no idea what it happening there, unless there is someone who expressed interest and the seller lists it higher so no one else will buy before the buyer has a chance. I have seen sellers raise a price after someone shows interest. Most of my items are priced as low as I want to go so I rarely lower a price on relist. If I lower a price, it is often while the listing is active so I imagine watchers don't notice, but most of the time I'll only lower the price if I don't have any watchers.


I have seen and done that as well. Sometimes when I have an item for sale (I only sell handbags from my collection to make room for more, so just a casual seller), if it is a very low price I don't get any nibbles. Then sometimes I will raise the price and bam! It sells. I wonder sometimes if buyers/ viewers wonder if something is wrong if it's listed too low. Not sure.....  if it doesn't sell at the slightly higher price I will lower it again.


----------



## houseof999

kells1983 said:


> Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
> When I watch certain items but do not bid/buy (still thinking about it, whether the item is a "need" or a "want"), I usually check to see if they get relisted after ending so I can keep an eye on it. Many times, if the price comes down on a relist I am tempted to buy.
> However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more. I know that eBay encourages sellers to relist for a lower price ("to sell this item faster", etc.) but why would a seller *increase *the price? I remember in the old days sellers would try to recoup the original listing/insertion fees which no longer exist, so what is your theory?
> 
> I sell every so often, but it's not a business for me so I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this. If I relist, I usually leave the price the same or decrease it slightly... what about you? I mean, it's up to the seller to do what he/she wants, but I'm just wondering since this has happened with a few things I've watched lately


Some times a seller raises price based on times viewed. This happened to an item (with damaged straps) I linked to asking about the possible options for rehabbing. Our discussion ended in the conclusion that even at $85 it was over priced and not worth the price. But due to the traffic it got it is now listed at $188.50. 

I have also read about sellers listing items at double the desired price because of low ball offers. But I personally don't do the double pricing thing. I feel I'll never sell at that price because I wouldn't myself pay that! Lol!


----------



## kells1983

whateve said:


> I see that too! I have no idea what it happening there, unless there is someone who expressed interest and the seller lists it higher so no one else will buy before the buyer has a chance. I have seen sellers raise a price after someone shows interest. Most of my items are priced as low as I want to go so I rarely lower a price on relist. If I lower a price, it is often while the listing is active so I imagine watchers don't notice, but most of the time I'll only lower the price if I don't have any watchers.


Good point, maybe that happened and so the seller listed it based on perceived demand.... I should continue watching the item to see if it actually sells, but usually I delete it from my list after they raise the price, haha.



houseof999 said:


> Some times a seller raises price based on times viewed. This happened to an item (with damaged straps) I linked to asking about the possible options for rehabbing. Our discussion ended in the conclusion that even at $85 it was over priced and not worth the price. But due to the traffic it got it is now listed at $188.50.
> 
> I have also read about sellers listing items at double the desired price because of low ball offers. But I personally don't do the double pricing thing. I feel I'll never sell at that price because I wouldn't myself pay that! Lol!


Whoa, more than twice as much!? That's just crazy! If I sell at a fixed price with best offer, I set it at the ideal price, and will generally accept an offer that is 10-20% below that. As a buyer I don't do lowball offers (I go by the 10-20% rule there too, ha), so it's only fair


----------



## Icing_Time

Got accused of selling a fake, so I'm going through the painful process of dealing with a negotiated return. It is 100% authentic but the buyer is accusing me otherwise. Not sure I want to go through the exhaustion of selling higher end items again.


----------



## whateve

Icing_Time said:


> Got accused of selling a fake, so I'm going through the painful process of dealing with a negotiated return. It is 100% authentic but the buyer is accusing me otherwise. Not sure I want to go through the exhaustion of selling higher end items again.


It has happened to me with two brands that are cheap enough that I don't think they've ever been faked. One was on Tradesy and they sided with me, and the other on ebay I just took the return.


----------



## houseof999

kells1983 said:


> Good point, maybe that happened and so the seller listed it based on perceived demand.... I should continue watching the item to see if it actually sells, but usually I delete it from my list after they raise the price, haha.
> 
> 
> Whoa, more than twice as much!? That's just crazy! If I sell at a fixed price with best offer, I set it at the ideal price, and will generally accept an offer that is 10-20% below that. As a buyer I don't do lowball offers (I go by the 10-20% rule there too, ha), so it's only fair [emoji2]


I'm in that range too. I will consider anything lower than 20% but anything 50 or less is low-ball in my book.


----------



## restricter

kells1983 said:


> Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
> When I watch certain items but do not bid/buy (still thinking about it, whether the item is a "need" or a "want"), I usually check to see if they get relisted after ending so I can keep an eye on it. Many times, if the price comes down on a relist I am tempted to buy.
> However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more. I know that eBay encourages sellers to relist for a lower price ("to sell this item faster", etc.) but why would a seller *increase *the price? I remember in the old days sellers would try to recoup the original listing/insertion fees which no longer exist, so what is your theory?
> 
> I sell every so often, but it's not a business for me so I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this. If I relist, I usually leave the price the same or decrease it slightly... what about you? I mean, it's up to the seller to do what he/she wants, but I'm just wondering since this has happened with a few things I've watched lately



I’ve noticed it with a couple of Japanese sellers so it might actually be the conversion rate that’s affecting price, too.


----------



## meepabeep

When you have an expensive item, in near mint condition (or new), listed for a fair price, and then several (in the same condition) pop up for ridiculously low prices. It's been happening more and more lately, with all kinds of things. Other sellers (in various forums) have been complaining about it too.


----------



## poopsie

meepabeep said:


> When you have an expensive item, in near mint condition (or new), listed for a fair price, and then several (in the same condition) pop up for ridiculously low prices. It's been happening more and more lately, with all kinds of things. Other sellers (in various forums) have been complaining about it too.


The race to the bottom is real


----------



## nicole0612

restricter said:


> I’ve noticed it with a couple of Japanese sellers so it might actually be the conversion rate that’s affecting price, too.



I’ve noticed this too. For sellers where otherwise their items stay the same or consistently drop until sold. Maybe this is the explanation.


----------



## BeenBurned

kells1983 said:


> Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
> *snip*
> However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more.


I actually did that one time and in my case, it worked to my advantage.

I was selling a bag for a very fair price. My price was lower  than most others and the condition was better than many. Yet my bag sat and sat for months while higher priced ones in worse condition were selling.

Although I'd had it professionally authenticated and all necessary pics were in the listing, it was suggested that my bag might be perceived to be fake based on the lower price and that if I raised the price, maybe it might sell.

I did that and the bag sold within 2 weeks for a better (higher) price than I'd been unable to get for 5 months!


----------



## ironic568

kells1983 said:


> Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
> When I watch certain items but do not bid/buy (still thinking about it, whether the item is a "need" or a "want"), I usually check to see if they get relisted after ending so I can keep an eye on it. Many times, if the price comes down on a relist I am tempted to buy.
> However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more. I know that eBay encourages sellers to relist for a lower price ("to sell this item faster", etc.) but why would a seller *increase *the price? I remember in the old days sellers would try to recoup the original listing/insertion fees which no longer exist, so what is your theory?
> 
> I sell every so often, but it's not a business for me so I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this. If I relist, I usually leave the price the same or decrease it slightly... what about you? I mean, it's up to the seller to do what he/she wants, but I'm just wondering since this has happened with a few things I've watched lately


Not a seller here, but I have a few times seen sellers hike up the price after I have shown interested in their items (bags).


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> When you have an expensive item, in near mint condition (or new), listed for a fair price, and then several (in the same condition) pop up for ridiculously low prices. It's been happening more and more lately, with all kinds of things. Other sellers (in various forums) have been complaining about it too.


This has been happening to me many times in the last few weeks. My items are fairly rare and usually sell well, but then all of sudden there are several listed. Sometimes when I have an item that I don't care that much how much I make on, I'll look at all the listings and then price mine just a few dollars less than the cheapest, so I guess I deserve it.


----------



## quinna

kells1983 said:


> Ok, I have a very small peeve (ok, more like a riddle, haha) that seems to happen a lot lately, and I'm trying to figure out *why*. I know a lot of sellers are on here, so maybe you can advise.
> When I watch certain items but do not bid/buy (still thinking about it, whether the item is a "need" or a "want"), I usually check to see if they get relisted after ending so I can keep an eye on it. Many times, if the price comes down on a relist I am tempted to buy.
> However, a few items I've watched lately have been relisted at well over the original listing price, at least 10-20% more. I know that eBay encourages sellers to relist for a lower price ("to sell this item faster", etc.) but why would a seller *increase *the price? I remember in the old days sellers would try to recoup the original listing/insertion fees which no longer exist, so what is your theory?
> 
> I sell every so often, but it's not a business for me so I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this. If I relist, I usually leave the price the same or decrease it slightly... what about you? I mean, it's up to the seller to do what he/she wants, but I'm just wondering since this has happened with a few things I've watched lately


I did this once after relisting with my lowest price a few times with no takers. I relisted at a higher price, but added the best offer option. I ended up selling with the best offer option for the price I had originally wanted in the first place, so I guess it was a psychological thing for the buyer since they felt like they were getting a deal.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> This has been happening to me many times in the last few weeks. My items are fairly rare and usually sell well, but then all of sudden there are several listed. Sometimes when I have an item that I don't care that much how much I make on, I'll look at all the listings and then price mine just a few dollars less than the cheapest, so I guess I deserve it.



I do that too, maybe I deserve it, lol. But seriously, I listed something for $90 that normally goes for around $100 (according to sold listings) and then 3 BIN listings popped up between $16-$19. Are they that desperate and/or impatient. They can get much more if they just wait for the right buyer. Or maybe they're just stupid, and never check sold/completed listings.


----------



## meepabeep

Oh, and I decided to keep the item and all of the other ones with the same issue, for now. Some of them I'll put back on in the future when the cheap ones are long gone.


----------



## meepabeep

One more thing related to the above (I'm on a roll today, lol). People who sell new in box items that were just released below cost, when the rest of us price them at cost or slightly above (to cover fees). I'm guessing they fell off the back of a truck.


----------



## quinna

Ugh, unreal. Just opened a purchase from a well established luxury seller on eBay, which was packed in only a poly mailer, and this is what I'm dealing with. [emoji35]


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Ugh, unreal. Just opened a purchase from a well established luxury seller on eBay, which was packed in only a poly mailer, and this is what I'm dealing with. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030291
> View attachment 4030292


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Ugh, unreal. Just opened a purchase from a well established luxury seller on eBay, which was packed in only a poly mailer, and this is what I'm dealing with. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030291
> View attachment 4030292


That is ridiculous! I remember reading once that someone put a piece of duct tape with a price on it on a Chanel in a garage sale. Completely ruined the leather.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> That is ridiculous! I remember reading once that someone put a piece of duct tape with a price on it on a Chanel in a garage sale. Completely ruined the leather.


Oh my goodness, that's horrible! [emoji33]  Reminds me of how our local thrift store likes to use grease pens to scribble the price on all their items including the baby dolls faces. [emoji23] I have a hard enough time scrubbing it off of dishes. Pretty sure it's not coming off vinyl.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> Beware that the problem with local pickup, particularly if you do it regularly, is that it can show as a ding on your account.
> 
> If you look at your seller dashboard, it shows how you're doing in various categories of selling, shipping, listing, etc.
> 
> Apparently TRS (top rated sellers) can't have too many "local pickups" or they lose their TRS status.
> 
> This is what it can look like on your account and the details explain the consequences:
> View attachment 4026154


Good to know, thank you for the info as always!


----------



## houseof999

quinna said:


> Ugh, unreal. Just opened a purchase from a well established luxury seller on eBay, which was packed in only a poly mailer, and this is what I'm dealing with. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030291
> View attachment 4030292


Ugh so sorry. Who's the seller? I don't own any Chanel but am looking to stay with SLGs like that. I'd be sure to avoid that seller.


----------



## Kidclarke

quinna said:


> Ugh, unreal. Just opened a purchase from a well established luxury seller on eBay, which was packed in only a poly mailer, and this is what I'm dealing with. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030291
> View attachment 4030292


What a shame! That red is so pretty and eye catching.


----------



## poopsie

quinna said:


> Oh my goodness, that's horrible! [emoji33]  Reminds me of how our local thrift store likes to use grease pens to scribble the price on all their items including the baby dolls faces. [emoji23] I have a hard enough time scrubbing it off of dishes. Pretty sure it's not coming off vinyl.


Ours staples the price tag directly onto the body of the item.


----------



## houseof999

poopsie said:


> Ours staples the price tag directly onto the body of the item.


Mine too. [emoji852]️


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Ours too, mostly on silk scarves. On other things they do try to staple to the label. Oh, and they staple in at least 2 places.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Ours too, mostly on silk scarves. On other things they do try to staple to the label. Oh, and they staple in at least 2 places.


Now that we're on to silk scarves, that jogged my memory of a pet peeve. 

At some of the stores I go to, they fold scarves into quarters and stick the barb through 4 layers of silk, making it impossible to open and see the full scarf and condition and making unnecessary extra holes through the silk.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

At this store they often scrunch up the scarf, THEN staple (in at least 2 places, sometimes with double staples) the price label on.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Ours too, mostly on silk scarves. On other things they do try to staple to the label. Oh, and they staple in at least 2 places.


Many thrifts that I've been to do it to wallets so you have at least two holes that you can't get rid of. At least on the purses, they often staple the tag inside.


----------



## whateve

Too many sellers don't understand what depth means in terms of a handbag. Often I see depths that are larger than the length. What are they measuring?


----------



## BadWolf10

whateve said:


> Too many sellers don't understand what depth means in terms of a handbag. Often I see depths that are larger than the length. What are they measuring?


Omg I had a seller do that. She said the depth was 10". I asked and she said it was the depth from the opening to the bottom..... um, that's the height.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Too many sellers don't understand what depth means in terms of a handbag. Often I see depths that are larger than the length. What are they measuring?


They're measuring the height. When you talk about the "depth" of a swimming pool, your talking about the distance from top to bottom and sellers are using that as the depth measurement of a bag.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> They're measuring the height. When you talk about the "depth" of a swimming pool, your talking about the distance from top to bottom and sellers are using that as the depth measurement of a bag.


But they don't have another measurement that measures the back to front distance. They just put the same number in height and depth.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

whateve said:


> Many thrifts that I've been to do it to wallets so you have at least two holes that you can't get rid of. At least on the purses, they often staple the tag inside.


At a local Goodwill they write the price (nice large sized numbers too!) on the lining of purses and wallets with a Sharpie. It is impossible to remove. I would rather have a couple of tiny holes TBH.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> At a local Goodwill they write the price (nice large sized numbers too!) on the lining of purses and wallets with a Sharpie. It is impossible to remove. I would rather have a couple of tiny holes TBH.


Every Goodwill store I've been in does that.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Every Goodwill store I've been in does that.


Not mine. I've seen it at some stores, but not usually Goodwill. Often Goodwill will staple a loop with the price on it around the strap, which doesn't harm the purse at all. Other Goodwills use stickers. And at others, everything is the same price.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

In our county (Goodwills in our county are a different branch than in the next county) they use those plastic zip ties and write the prices on them. They are impossible to remove without scissors and they won't let you buy them if the zip ties are not there (just in case some people go as far as carry scissors in their purses). It is far preferable IMHO. They also tend to price everything the same and/or use price tags attached with colored darts. 

In the neighboring county they just use the black Sharpie on everything (including scarves and clothing and of course, bags).


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Ugh!  When you get requests to upload extra photos, and answer more specific measurement requests then that same buyer sends you a lowball offer....I just want to scream!!  LOL!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Not a peeve but a question....... what seller rating do you consider too low to buy from that seller?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> Not a peeve but a question....... what seller rating do you consider too low to buy from that seller?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


It depends on the number of transactions, what the negative feedbacks actually say, and what the seller responded to them. Generally, big sellers often have feedback ratings of 97% and still usually provide good service. A newer seller can have one bad transaction that screws up their feedback terribly, but I still might not want to take a chance with them. I guess it depends on how much I really want the item.


----------



## Antigone

Purchased a jacket that was described as "perfect condition". It arrived this morning and the lining has two tears and the leather has a scuff in the collar. I opened a case for return and the seller now said that's not the jacket he sent because the jacket he sent me has black lining, and maybe I mistook him for another seller and I should withdraw my request for return! I replied that the lining of the body is black, but the lining of the sleeves isn't. I know that eBay will most likely side with me on this but it's just really annoying since I was looking forward to the jacket. I even messaged the seller to ensure that the jacket was really in "perfect condition" and he assured me that it is.


----------



## Wamgurl

I purchased a bracelet that was NWOT and when I received it, it was literally broken! I requested a refund and a return label. The seller sent me a refund but not a label.  So, I called EBAY and they said since the item was damaged and the seller sent me a refund,the case was closed and I didn’t have to pay to return the item.  Well, now the seller is demanding the item back along with box and trinket she sent!  I threw the stuff away!  I feel bad but was told by Ebay that they would handle it and to not contact the seller.  What the... ?  Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> I purchased a bracelet that was NWOT and when I received it, it was literally broken! I requested a refund and a return label. The seller sent me a refund but not a label.  So, I called EBAY and they said since the item was damaged and the seller sent me a refund,the case was closed and I didn’t have to pay to return the item.  Well, now the seller is demanding the item back along with box and trinket she sent!  I threw the stuff away!  I feel bad but was told by Ebay that they would handle it and to not contact the seller.  What the... ?  Has this happened to any of you?


While I don't think you should have had to pay to return the item, I think it was wrong to throw it away. The seller made a mistake by not sending a label, and refunding before she got it back, but that doesn't mean she should be out both the money and the item.


----------



## Antigone

Update: Seller insinuated that I damaged the jacket! According to her, 'I don't know how you managed to turn the sleeves inside out like that... hopefully you didn't destroy the jacket in the process.'"

Anyway, she accepted the return because "I guess those photos prove us wrong and that tear was there".


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Wamgurl said:


> I purchased a bracelet that was NWOT and when I received it, it was literally broken! I requested a refund and a return label. The seller sent me a refund but not a label.  So, I called EBAY and they said since the item was damaged and the seller sent me a refund,the case was closed and I didn’t have to pay to return the item.  Well, now the seller is demanding the item back along with box and trinket she sent!  I threw the stuff away!  I feel bad but was told by Ebay that they would handle it and to not contact the seller.  What the... ?  Has this happened to any of you?



A similar situation happened to my mom, except she was the seller. She refunded the buyer immediately, which prevented a return label from being generated via eBay. Then she sent additional postage money via PayPal to the buyer so that she would return the item (a designer phone case). The buyer never returned the phone case, so my mom was out the item, money, and postage. The buyer insisted she would only return the item if a label was sent via eBay. That was impossible, according to eBay, since my mom had already refunded.


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> While I don't think you should have had to pay to return the item, I think it was wrong to throw it away. The seller made a mistake by not sending a label, and refunding before she got it back, but that doesn't mean she should be out both the money and the item.



I only threw away the box that came with the item and the trinket.  The seller demands that if I don’t send those things along with the item, that I owe her full payment.  Therefore, I would be out the money and then get stuck with a damaged item that is beyond repair.   Then, if I send the item back I’m open to negative feedback.  Not sure what to do! BTW- she refuses to send a label.  EBAY told me she was obligated to pay for the return since the item was damaged.   Catch 22


----------



## holiday123

Wamgurl said:


> I only threw away the box that came with the item and the trinket.  The seller demands that if I don’t send those things along with the item, that I owe her full payment.  Therefore, I would be out the money and then get stuck with a damaged item that is beyond repair.   Then, if I send the item back I’m open to negative feedback.  Not sure what to do! BTW- she refuses to send a label.  EBAY told me she was obligated to pay for the return since the item was damaged.   Catch 22


Sellers can't leave anything but positive feedback for buyers. Also, if she refunded you, she cannot reverse it to charge you again. 

If she won't send you a label, I personally would just send it back on my dime the cheapest possible way. A bracelet should be pretty light, so first class mail less than $3 just to check it off my "to do" list would be worth it to me.


----------



## youngster

When you ask a perfectly reasonable and polite question of a seller about an expensive item and get zero response.


----------



## Wamgurl

holiday123 said:


> Sellers can't leave anything but positive feedback for buyers. Also, if she refunded you, she cannot reverse it to charge you again.
> 
> If she won't send you a label, I personally would just send it back on my dime the cheapest possible way. A bracelet should be pretty light, so first class mail less than $3 just to check it off my "to do" list would be worth it to me.



Great advice, I had no idea.  I’m a bit surprised that sellers can’t leave negative feedback. I called Ebay and they confirmed.  Will send the item back and cross my fingers!  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tealocean

kells1983 said:


> Good point, maybe that happened and so the seller listed it based on perceived demand.... I should continue watching the item to see if it actually sells, but usually I delete it from my list after they raise the price, haha.
> 
> 
> Whoa, more than twice as much!? That's just crazy! If I sell at a fixed price with best offer, I set it at the ideal price, and will generally accept an offer that is 10-20% below that. As a buyer I don't do lowball offers (I go by the 10-20% rule there too, ha), so it's only fair


I asked a question & the seller immediately raised the price by 25%! I passed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wamgurl said:


> I only threw away the box that came with the item and the trinket.  The seller demands that if I don’t send those things along with the item, that I owe her full payment.  Therefore, I would be out the money and then get stuck with a damaged item that is beyond repair.   Then, if I send the item back I’m open to negative feedback.  Not sure what to do! BTW- she refuses to send a label.  EBAY told me she was obligated to pay for the return since the item was damaged.   Catch 22





holiday123 said:


> Sellers can't leave anything but positive feedback for buyers. Also, if she refunded you, she cannot reverse it to charge you again.
> 
> If she won't send you a label, I personally would just send it back on my dime the cheapest possible way. A bracelet should be pretty light, so first class mail less than $3 just to check it off my "to do" list would be worth it to me.


I agree. Since you received the money, you're only returning because you know it's not right to keep the item. A bracelet can be shipped by first class mail and shouldn't cost more than $3 to ship. 

You can print the shipping label through paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## gracekelly

A seller who has an auction for a designer item and only shows stock pictures and never a picture of the actual item for sale.


----------



## houseof999

gracekelly said:


> A seller who has an auction for a designer item and only shows stock pictures and never a picture of the actual item for sale.


Agreed. This irks me to no end. I can never buy from them. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gracekelly

A seller who uses a stock picture on the scroll list of a designer item that isn't anything like the item that is in the auction!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> A seller who uses a stock picture on the scroll list of a designer item that isn't anything like the item that is in the auction!



Yes! Usually it is a much more popular version! Then once you get through the 5+ photos of stock images and/or editorial photos showing the other item, there are a few photos at the end of the actual item that I don’t even want now that I see what it really is.


----------



## BadWolf10

gracekelly said:


> A seller who uses a stock picture on the scroll list of a designer item that isn't anything like the item that is in the auction!


Yes..... when a seller has the larger more expensive version of a handbag in the stock photo and the title of the listing but when you scroll through the pics you realize it's actually her little sister for sale and the "sale" price is more than the original price of the item. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> A seller who uses a stock picture on the scroll list of a designer item that isn't anything like the item that is in the auction!


Some of the Chanel RTW sellers do this. Say item for sale is a white jacket, there would be tons of stock photos, photos from magazines worn by models, and it would be the red version of the said jacket. Then the photo of the actual item they are selling, they just have 2 or 3, with no labels etc. Not just on eBay but some of the other sites too.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Some of the Chanel RTW sellers do this. Say item for sale is a white jacket, there would be tons of stock photos, photos from magazines worn by models, and it would be the red version of the said jacket. Then the photo of the actual item they are selling, they just have 2 or 3, with no labels etc. Not just on eBay but some of the other sites too.


There is one in particular who never  shows the Chanel item yet has a great deal of positive FB!  I am clueless on this unless she is responding to inquiries with pix of the actual item. I guess it is one one to screen potential buyers.


----------



## restricter

Oh lord... I’m spending all day on the phone with eBay and PayPal because my buyer’s an idiot...


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Oh lord... I’m spending all day on the phone with eBay and PayPal because my buyer’s an idiot...


Please don't say it didn't come back in the same condition.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Please don't say it didn't come back in the same condition.



That was the only good thing about this transaction; it did.

The problem was that they buyer didn’t follow the automated process for returns so I ended up spending 3 hours on the phone with eBay and even PayPal at one point to close everything out.  At the end of it, I charged the buyer the 15% restocking fee and there was even a case opened and closed to make it happen.

Five minutes later, the buyer opened up a case in PayPal for the 15% that I didn’t refund, claiming the item was not as described.  The entirety of the complaint was ‘Different quality’.  So then I spent 40 minutes on the phone with PayPal, had to write up a summary of events, take screen shots of every single step along the way and attach them.

I earned that lousy $105 for all this aggravation.


----------



## restricter

The saga continues with two messages in rapid succession:

You need to refund back to my Paypal account $700. ( Not $595 )
Stop cheating customer like this ways. It not nice 
You took $700. From my Paypal account
Now you have refund back to my account $700. ( not $595 )


Please refund back to my Paypal account full $700 ( not $595 )
Thanks

Please be nice & do not cheating customer like this way.

I’ve just blocked them.  Should I call eBay?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> The saga continues with two messages in rapid succession:
> 
> You need to refund back to my Paypal account $700. ( Not $595 )
> Stop cheating customer like this ways. It not nice
> You took $700. From my Paypal account
> Now you have refund back to my account $700. ( not $595 )
> 
> 
> Please refund back to my Paypal account full $700 ( not $595 )
> Thanks
> 
> Please be nice & do not cheating customer like this way.
> 
> I’ve just blocked them.  Should I call eBay?


Yes, call them.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, call them.



Called, blocked communication and waiting for the inevitable negative feedback and probable credit card chargeback when PayPal decides in my favor.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Called, blocked communication and waiting for the inevitable negative feedback and probable credit card chargeback when PayPal decides in my favor.


good luck. I'm sorry you got a PITA. Post her ID on the BBL thread.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> good luck. I'm sorry you got a PITA. Post her ID on the BBL thread.



As always, all of your great advice and Whateve’s great advice to me and other posters helped me immensely.


----------



## restricter

Oh sweet heaven...  Since we messaged prior to the moron buying, he can still send messages.  Ugh.  Woke up to this:


When I order this item you took $700 from my paypal account
And now the item return back to you you must refund full amount $700 to my Paypal account not only $595

Do not cheating customer like this

Off to call eBay again...

Also, where is the blocked bidder thread?  There’s a nonpaying bidder thread but this clown paid.  He’s just a PITA.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I think if you had a transaction with them, they will still be able to message you despite the blocks.

Did you direct the buyer to the part of the listing where the 15% restocking fee is stated? And tell them that claiming not as described on one site (to avoid having to pay a restocking fee) after doing a simple return on the other site is fraud and you will be reporting it to the authorities as such? Might scare them off.


----------



## restricter

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I think if you had a transaction with them, they will still be able to message you despite the blocks.
> 
> Did you direct the buyer to the part of the listing where the 15% restocking fee is stated? And tell them that claiming not as described on one site (to avoid having to pay a restocking fee) after doing a simple return on the other site is fraud and you will be reporting it to the authorities as such? Might scare them off.



The buyer was informed of my return policy while I was processing his return.  He didn’t read the listing and he didn’t read my response.  His English isn’t great, and yet he knows how to file claims all over the place.  Ugh!

I think BeenBurned would probably advise me not to respond at this point.  The eBay case has been opened and closed and the PayPal one should end up closing in my favor too.  

It’s just annoying but not poking crazy with a stick is probably the best policy here.  Hope it’s okay if I keep venting while the annoying messages roll in.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Also, where is the blocked bidder thread?  There’s a nonpaying bidder thread but this clown paid.  He’s just a PITA.



It's the same thread. They should edit the title so posters know that PITA buyers, scammers and otherwise unwanted buyers can be posted there. 



restricter said:


> I think BeenBurned would probably advise me not to respond at this point.  The eBay case has been opened and closed and the PayPal one should end up closing in my favor too.
> 
> It’s just annoying but not poking crazy with a stick is probably the best policy here.  Hope it’s okay if I keep venting while the annoying messages roll in.


You're correct re my suggestion. You told him about the 15% restocking fee and it was in the listing despite the fact that he didn't read it. (Nor did he read that the item was steel (silver) and gold.) 

You say the ebay case was closed. Was it closed in your favor or just closed because the return was received and refunded? If it was in your favor, he can't leave feedback so that's one less thing to worry about. 

If he opens a paypal dispute, respond with a link to the listing (that they can see anyway but give the link anyway), C&P the section referring to the restocking fee and let that's the amount in dispute. 

It might not hurt to call and get it on record that way too.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> It's the same thread. They should edit the title so posters know that PITA buyers, scammers and otherwise unwanted buyers can be posted there.
> 
> 
> You're correct re my suggestion. You told him about the 15% restocking fee and it was in the listing despite the fact that he didn't read it. (Nor did he read that the item was steel (silver) and gold.)
> 
> You say the ebay case was closed. Was it closed in your favor or just closed because the return was received and refunded? If it was in your favor, he can't leave feedback so that's one less thing to worry about.
> 
> If he opens a paypal dispute, respond with a link to the listing (that they can see anyway but give the link anyway), C&P the section referring to the restocking fee and let that's the amount in dispute.
> 
> It might not hurt to call and get it on record that way too.



Of course he opened a PayPal dispute!  And I not only provided the link to the listing but also screen shots with and a written summary of events.  I also had a lengthy call with customer service.

The eBay case had to be closed in the buyer’s favor so they could force the refund.  The buyer’s failure to follow procedure locked the system so I couldn’t refund.  There is already a case note about removing the feedback.  

And PITA is still messaging me.  Ugh!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> And PITA is still messaging me.  Ugh!


Ignore.


----------



## vernis-lover

youngster said:


> When you ask a perfectly reasonable and polite question of a seller about an expensive item and get zero response.


I don't know that all ebay messages are getting sent to emails and if people rely on their emails to know that they have messages then they might not know they have a message, so to speak.  I had 4 questions yesterday and none of them have pinged through to my email yet.  My purchase notifications have come through but that's it.  It was the same last weekend too.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all,
My recent pet peeves on ETSY encounter   :
_* ".... The scarf is already packed and put away, ready to ship. I’ve attached a zoomed-in version ... " *_

I was looking at a scarf listing and had asked for more pictures and the reply was the above.  I guess this seller is either reluctant to make any effort or THERE IS SOMETHING TO HIDE. 

Anyway not my lose. 

p/s:  Mod - please move if there is a subforum for Etsy.


----------



## meepabeep

vernis-lover said:


> I don't know that all ebay messages are getting sent to emails and if people rely on their emails to know that they have messages then they might not know they have a message, so to speak.  I had 4 questions yesterday and none of them have pinged through to my email yet.  My purchase notifications have come through but that's it.  It was the same last weekend too.


This has been happening to me too. Sometimes I don't get messages (etc.) in my email for hours and sometimes I don't get them at all.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Ignore.



Reported.  Blocked.


----------



## meepabeep

Someone just asked me if I could send something in an envelope to save on shipping. Ummmm....that is the price for shipping in an envelope (first class) it doesn't get any cheaper.  They probably meant mailing it w/ a stamp, but that's not an option, I'm not shipping anything without a tracking #.


----------



## restricter

Reported.  Blocked.  And yet somehow still messaging me! I’m still ignoring him and waiting for PayPal to send him packing.


----------



## whateve

I hate it when you have to click on something to see the full description.


----------



## TNgypsy

Pet peeve: I had a BIN listing for $375. Buyer messages me to say that she is on a tight budget, loves the bag but can only pay $200 & will I consider her offer (BO is not an option on the listing). I politely decline and tell her it’s new, retail is $525 and I really can’t take less than $375. THEN I get a follow up email from her to say “well, I can stretch my budget to $250 but it’s the best I can do. I can’t go any higher.”

Huh? This isn’t a negotiation. No. Your budget is your problem not mine.


----------



## theclassic

PET PEEVE: deliberately not accurately / honestly describing item's condition (including hiding or not photographing). Huge waste of everyone's time. Like, did you think the buyer would just go "oh well, I guess this is acceptable"?!? Especially on high $$$ items. SO so annoying. End rant.


----------



## TNgypsy

theclassic said:


> PET PEEVE: deliberately not accurately / honestly describing item's condition (including hiding or not photographing). Huge waste of everyone's time. Like, did you think the buyer would just go "oh well, I guess this is acceptable"?!? Especially on high $$$ items. SO so annoying. End rant.



Yes! Or ignoring a direct question. I was looking at a bag.....the outside of the bag showed minor wear. Acceptable but still looked really good but no pics or mention of the inside except for the date code and ‘made in’ tag. I messaged seller and said “the bag looks pretty good on the outside and I see the wear you mentioned. What is the inside condition? Are there any stains or odors?”
The response was “yes the outside of the bag is in great condition with the exception of the scratch and wear on the strap”.

Ummm ok. I took that as the inside of the bag must really not be that great then. Deleted from my watch list.


----------



## whateve

You upload all your pictures but there is a problem with one so it doesn't upload. You have to compare every picture with your files to figure out which one didn't work. It is easier to delete them all and start over.

While I'm at it, I hate the way that Tradesy uploads photos in a random order. Usually the bottom of the bag ends up first. I have to guess at how to arrange them because I can't always tell from the thumbnails which pictures are of the front and which are the back.


----------



## Kidclarke

Buyer mails me saying let me know if you have a lower price. Idk why I was so dumb and sent back an offer of $10 off my price even though I don’t have best offer listed but I figured why not. Buyer starts asking me questions and says you should include signature confirmation because it’s jewelry. I say I only do signature confirmation with certain amount, if she wishes to pay extra for confirmation that’s fine (I have it listed as free shipping so I feel I should be able to choose the method I wanted to do in the first place!). She emails me back asking if there’s any flaws on the ring and how to clean it, then again says that the signature confirmation doesn’t cost much more so again I tell her I am happy to cancel the order and relist with shipping confirmation price, otherwise I will use my listed shipping method. So annoying!!

I already regret this buyer, I wish I could cancel the order. She hasn’t even paid yet, I have a feeling she won’t till the last minute and asks all these questions she should have asked before buying. Signature confirmation has never done anything for me in the past, I don’t see why she’s so for it but doesn’t want to pay for it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Buyer mails me saying let me know if you have a lower price. Idk why I was so dumb and sent back an offer of $10 off my price even though I don’t have best offer listed but I figured why not.


There's an option in the reply where if a potential buyer asks a question, you can respond with an offer.


Kidclarke said:


> Buyer starts asking me questions and says you should include signature confirmation because it’s jewelry.


As a seller, you have no more protection against INR with or without s.c. for any shipment <$750. As long as tracking shows delivery, you are protected and there's no need to pay $3 extra when it's not required.


Kidclarke said:


> I say I only do signature confirmation with certain amount, if she wishes to pay extra for confirmation that’s fine (I have it listed as free shipping so I feel I should be able to choose the method I wanted to do in the first place!).


In fact, if you try to charge extra for s.c. (even if the buyer requests it), she can report you. You aren't allowed to charge more than the stated amount as shown in the listing.



Kidclarke said:


> She emails me back asking if there’s any flaws on the ring and how to clean it, then again says that the signature confirmation doesn’t cost much more so again I tell her I am happy to cancel the order and relist with shipping confirmation price, otherwise I will use my listed shipping method. So annoying!!
> 
> I already regret this buyer, I wish I could cancel the order. She hasn’t even paid yet, I have a feeling she won’t till the last minute and asks all these questions she should have asked before buying. Signature confirmation has never done anything for me in the past, I don’t see why she’s so for it but doesn’t want to pay for it.


I would have blocked the buyer after her demand for s.c!


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> There's an option in the reply where if a potential buyer asks a question, you can respond with an offer.
> 
> As a seller, you have no more protection against INR with or without s.c. for any shipment <$750. As long as tracking shows delivery, you are protected and there's no need to pay $3 extra when it's not required.
> 
> In fact, if you try to charge extra for s.c. (even if the buyer requests it), she can report you. You aren't allowed to charge more than the stated amount as shown in the listing.
> 
> 
> I would have blocked the buyer after her demand for s.c!


She accepted my offer and then started the S.C. chat, I'm not sure if I can get out of that one? 
She messaged me like 5x then said she would "pay me extra through PayPal." She already paid for the item, is there any way out of this sale? She just seems like a nightmare in the making. I usually don't do the signature thing ever because I know it doesn't protect me (I'm pretty sure they let anyone but the cat sign for it).

Looking at the printing label too, I notice she has her city twice. Not even sure if they'll post with the incorrect address? It looks like this: 
Buyer Name
1234 Fake Street
City
City, ST. 12345

Why can't buyers be normal.


----------



## Kidclarke




----------



## Kidclarke

The buyer wants to return the ring and said it's bent. I can't believe how much it got bent just making its way over there? This is crazy.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Kidclarke said:


> The buyer wants to return the ring and said it's bent. I can't believe how much it got bent just making its way over there? This is crazy.
> View attachment 4056460



What?! I highly doubt that happened in shipment. How did you package it? That buyer seemed high maintenance to begin with... maybe it was buyers remorse.


----------



## rkiz

Kidclarke said:


> The buyer wants to return the ring and said it's bent. I can't believe how much it got bent just making its way over there? This is crazy.
> View attachment 4056460



Is that even the same ring? The top of the stone looks different...?


----------



## Kidclarke

LolaCalifornia said:


> What?! I highly doubt that happened in shipment. How did you package it? That buyer seemed high maintenance to begin with... maybe it was buyers remorse.


Yeah it was packaged nicely with cushions (the blow up air thingies) and all, the ring isn't easily bent so there's no way it could have been bent like that unless deliberately. She said she wanted to keep it and would like $20 to fix it so I kinda think they're resizing it and decided to ruin it for some money back. But who knows I guess.



rkiz said:


> Is that even the same ring? The top of the stone looks different...?


Wow, you're totally right! In the moment I didn't even notice that. I bet if she did end up returning it I would have gotten a completely different ring altogether if anything at all. I hate feeling so helpless as a seller. I sent the $20 and ebay is supposed to close the case when it goes through. Then she'll go straight to my blocked list.


----------



## restricter

My annoying PITA buyer is now chasing his $105 restocking fee through his credit card company.  Ugh!


----------



## BeenBurned

rkiz said:


> Is that even the same ring? The top of the stone looks different...?





Kidclarke said:


> Wow, you're totally right! In the moment I didn't even notice that. I bet if she did end up returning it I would have gotten a completely different ring altogether if anything at all. I hate feeling so helpless as a seller. I sent the $20 and ebay is supposed to close the case when it goes through. Then she'll go straight to my blocked list.


Yup, I suspected it here when you posted the pictures. I don't think it's the same ring.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

When another seller/reseller sends you low ball offers, isn't there some kind of seller respect that you don't do that to each other?!!


----------



## houseof999

debbiesdaughter said:


> When another seller/reseller sends you low ball offers, isn't there some kind of seller respect that you don't do that to each other?!!


Lol.  You'd think so but not always. I get that from a certain seller all the time. She has no shame and doesn't care. I've talked to another seller who got the same treatment from her. [emoji849]


----------



## whateve

Today, when there is a 15% sitewide coupon, and not one of my items sell!


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> Today, when there is a 15% sitewide coupon, and not one of my items sell!


Yep...I hear ya.


----------



## nicole0612

Here I am on the other end, annoyed that I didn’t know about the coupon until it was too late!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

eBay app not updating the same as the website version. 

My app is still showing the 15% Off May 4 promo. But when I read the details, that offer expired last night. 
Now I’m not sure if it’s still valid (since on the app they’re still promoting it) or not (details info). 

Ugh.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> eBay app not updating the same as the website version.
> 
> My app is still showing the 15% Off May 4 promo. But when I read the details, that offer expired last night.
> Now I’m not sure if it’s still valid (since on the app they’re still promoting it) or not (details info).
> 
> Ugh.



Just updated on the app. 
Maybe it was a glitch.


----------



## sdkitty

sellers who price their bags too high.....sorry if you paid more for it but look at the sold comps


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Here I am on the other end, annoyed that I didn’t know about the coupon until it was too late!


for once, I remembered to use it!


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> sellers who price their bags too high.....sorry if you paid more for it but look at the sold comps


That's the beauty of a capitalist society. Sellers can price their items at whatever price they want to try to sell for. If you as a buyer don't like the price, you can hit the back button and find it from a different seller. And if it's rare enough that no other seller has it, that's a valid reason for the seller to charge more for it. 

To fault a seller for setting her own prices at her own comfort level is unfair IMO.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

When people don’t comprehend what they read or they just may not be reading altogether. Honestly, IDK....but I was very ill and didn’t ship out a purchase for two days. I like to get them out that day or no later than the next day. I have fibromyalgia and was in a lot of pain and on top of that, I had a bad food allergy reaction. None of this is the buyers fault at all, which is why I often give some sort of refund when my body decides not to cooperate. I apologized to the buyer and promptly gave them a full refund. But somehow they were able to file a case for a refund AFTER I refunded her. I know eBay and PayPal are two different entities but this was something I didn’t think could happen. I refunded her the same day I shipped the item. Maybe it was some kinda glitch, but it really irritated me. I received an email confirmation right after processing the refund and I’m sure they did too. When I get a refund, I receive a message informing me that I got cash. But hey, accidents can happen right? 

However, I sent this right after I did the refund to the buyer through eBay messages and they still filed  for a refund....four days later. Plus the reason for her wanting the refund was also discussed and added to the listing not long after the listing went live. So it was there if they actually read the description. I guess I was still a bit peeved, because it felt good to write it all out and complain to someone other than my spouse lol. Rant over [emoji16] 

I just noticed some grammatical errors in my eBay message, maybe that’s why they didn’t understand they got a full refund [emoji848]


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> That's the beauty of a capitalist society. Sellers can price their items at whatever price they want to try to sell for. If you as a buyer don't like the price, you can hit the back button and find it from a different seller. And if it's rare enough that no other seller has it, that's a valid reason for the seller to charge more for it.
> 
> To fault a seller for setting her own prices at her own comfort level is unfair IMO.


ok, but when two people are selling the exact same item and one is described as excellent and priced at 60 percent more,  then upon further investigation (questions/photos) turns out not to be in any better condition than the one described as having light wear, I think the seller of the higher priced item is making a mistake.  But her mistake to make.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> When people don’t comprehend what they read or they just may not be reading altogether. Honestly, IDK....but I was very ill and didn’t ship out a purchase for two days. I like to get them out that day or no later than the next day. I have fibromyalgia and was in a lot of pain and on top of that, I had a bad food allergy reaction. None of this is the buyers fault at all, which is why I often give some sort of refund when my body decides not to cooperate. I apologized to the buyer and promptly gave them a full refund. But somehow they were able to file a case for a refund AFTER I refunded her. I know eBay and PayPal are two different entities but this was something I didn’t think could happen. I refunded her the same day I shipped the item. Maybe it was some kinda glitch, but it really irritated me. I received an email confirmation right after processing the refund and I’m sure they did too. When I get a refund, I receive a message informing me that I got cash. But hey, accidents can happen right?
> 
> However, I sent this right after I did the refund to the buyer through eBay messages and they still filed  for a refund....four days later. Plus the reason for her wanting the refund was also discussed and added to the listing not long after the listing went live. So it was there if they actually read the description. I guess I was still a bit peeved, because it felt good to write it all out and complain to someone other than my spouse lol. Rant over [emoji16]
> 
> I just noticed some grammatical errors in my eBay message, maybe that’s why they didn’t understand they got a full refund [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4058988


Waiting 2 days to ship doesn't seem like that big of a deal. I usually ship the same or next day too. Sometimes the post office doesn't pick up my packages so they go out the next day. I don't give a full refund for something like that. I couldn't afford to. If you gave the refund on the original paypal transaction, you should be protected. Add a screen shot of the paypal refund to the case. However, if you sent the money in a separate transaction, that is a little trickier to connect to the same transaction, and you'll need to call ebay and explain.


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> ok, but when two people are selling the exact same item and one is described as excellent and priced at 60 percent more,  then upon further investigation (questions/photos) turns out not to be in any better condition than the one described as having light wear, I think the seller of the higher priced item is making a mistake.  But her mistake to make.


I assume you aren't a seller or if you are, I wonder how carefully you calculate costs. There are many reasons why items might be priced differently and in fact, a lesser condition item might be more expensive than one in better shape. That doesn't mean that either seller made a mistake nor is it a buyer's place to assume. 

I feel like I'm beating a dead horse but I'll respond. Even if the items are identical in condition or even if the more expensive one is in worse condition, the seller has the right to ask what she wants for it. 


A new seller might not be clear about all the costs involved in selling, such as listing fees, pay pal fees, time and expenses involved in shopping,  gas, packing materials (tissue, bubble wrap,  envelopes, boxes, tape, self adhesive labels, ink, etc.) And may  actually be LOSING money in order to sell her item
 An established seller with a proven track record has shown buyers that they can trust the pictures and descriptions and that there will be no surprises. And to many buyers, that is comfort and reassurance worth paying extra for. 
As a buyer, you can't really know (before buying) that the item you think is in better condition really is better. 
As a seller, I tend to block buyers who give too hard a time trying to justify why their lowball offer is doing me a favor! If they want my item, they either buy or choose another seller. Those types of buyers often tend to become problems after the sales because they decide they paid more than they wanted to and try to extort further discounts.


----------



## SakuraSakura

houseof999 said:


> Lol.  You'd think so but not always. I get that from a certain seller all the time. She has no shame and doesn't care. I've talked to another seller who got the same treatment from her. [emoji849]



There's a local reseller who acts like this too. She lowballed once we met up. She also likes to "hide" flaws in her pictures. She has now been blocked on many buy and sell groups


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> I assume you aren't a seller or if you are, I wonder how carefully you calculate costs. There are many reasons why items might be priced differently and in fact, a lesser condition item might be more expensive than one in better shape. That doesn't mean that either seller made a mistake nor is it a buyer's place to assume.
> 
> I feel like I'm beating a dead horse but I'll respond. Even if the items are identical in condition or even if the more expensive one is in worse condition, the seller has the right to ask what she wants for it.
> 
> 
> A new seller might not be clear about all the costs involved in selling, such as listing fees, pay pal fees, time and expenses involved in shopping,  gas, packing materials (tissue, bubble wrap,  envelopes, boxes, tape, self adhesive labels, ink, etc.) And may  actually be LOSING money in order to sell her item
> An established seller with a proven track record has shown buyers that they can trust the pictures and descriptions and that there will be no surprises. And to many buyers, that is comfort and reassurance worth paying extra for.
> As a buyer, you can't really know (before buying) that the item you think is in better condition really is better.
> As a seller, I tend to block buyers who give too hard a time trying to justify why their lowball offer is doing me a favor! If they want my item, they either buy or choose another seller. Those types of buyers often tend to become problems after the sales because they decide they paid more than they wanted to and try to extort further discounts.


I am a seller but have only sold a few things so not a very experienced seller as I assume you are.  In the case I'm thinking of it was the small less experienced seller who was pricing the item at twice what the large experienced seller was.
But as you say, she can charge what she wants and if it doesn't sell she can keep it or reduce the price.
However, IMO if you represent your item as being better than it is, you are potentially going to have a problem after it's sold.
Your opinion always appreciated.


----------



## whateve

I'm amazed at how many people are selling relatively expensive items with a one line description.


----------



## Kendall BC

When people copy and paste my listing description, because they're selling the same or similar item. Most of the times they don't even change the font.


----------



## houseof999

ms.kim said:


> When people copy and paste my listing description, because they're selling the same or similar item. Most of the times they don't even change the font.


Oh yeah super irritating. Lazy sellers.


----------



## Kendall BC

houseof999 said:


> Oh yeah super irritating. Lazy sellers.



Yes. Lazy sellers.


----------



## restricter

Watchers.  Lots and lots of watchers.

But no buyers.

Ever.


----------



## anthrosphere

restricter said:


> Watchers.  Lots and lots of watchers.
> 
> But no buyers.
> 
> Ever.


Same here. Super annoying.


----------



## meepabeep

restricter said:


> Watchers.  Lots and lots of watchers.
> 
> But no buyers.
> 
> Ever.





anthrosphere said:


> Same here. Super annoying.



Ditto.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Watchers.  Lots and lots of watchers.
> 
> But no buyers.
> 
> Ever.



Agreed. 

I think a lot of potential buyers want to see how much a seller will lower their price when they relist. I keep relisting/same price and eventually the item sells....usually to a buyer that didn't even appear to be watching the item either as the watch count doesn't change. 

I recently had a buyer message me asking if I intended on relisting an item that she was interested in. The item in question sold over a year ago!


----------



## meepabeep

Nikki_ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think a lot of potential buyers want to see how much a seller will lower their price when they relist. I keep relisting/same price and eventually the item sells....usually to a buyer that didn't even appear to be watching the item either as the watch count doesn't change.
> 
> I recently had a buyer message me asking if I intended on relisting an item that she was interested in. The item in question sold over a year ago!



Last week I lowered the price on several things that had watchers, waited several days and noting sold, so I raised the prices again. 

Oh, and I also had someone message me and ask if I was going to re-list an item a while after it sold, lol (not a year though).


----------



## BadWolf10

meepabeep said:


> Ditto.


Yep same here. I have one bag for sale. Lots and lots of viewers and so many watchers. No buyers. (Sigh)


----------



## Hatfield1313

I sold an item, realized an error on my end in the listing when I went to ship. I contacted the buyer immediately and didn't hear anything within 48 hours, so I shipped. Buyer finally contacted me yesterday (five days after I contacted them) saying just to cancel the item and when I told the buyer I already shipped they came back with "should have waited till I contacted you." Um, I gave you plenty of time and didn't want eBay dinging me for shipping late! Why do buyers not give the same courtesy to sellers that they expect from the sellers?!


----------



## Kidclarke

Playing the waiting game - after your buyer has received their item for days and they leave no feedback so you're left wondering if they're gonna try to return, leave bad feedback, or just disappear and never be heard from again.


----------



## Prufrock613

Kidclarke said:


> Playing the waiting game - after your buyer has received their item for days and they leave no feedback so you're left wondering if they're gonna try to return, leave bad feedback, or just disappear and never be heard from again.


This!

I am always waiting for the other shoe to drop.  Which makes me gun shy to use the $ I have gotten from the sale.


----------



## anthrosphere

Kidclarke said:


> Playing the waiting game - after your buyer has received their item for days and they leave no feedback so you're left wondering if they're gonna try to return, leave bad feedback, or just disappear and never be heard from again.


Agreed!! Even with good feedback the buyer will most likely change their mind anyway. I had a buyer who gave me good feedback then a week later makes some lame excuse/lie for a return. So I can't trust idiotic buyers even after they leave feedback anymore.


----------



## meepabeep

Just got this so I activated it:

100 extra fixed priced listings - for free!
Pay no insertion fees on up to 100 additional fixed-price listings.  Learn More

So I re-listed one item (out of 54 waiting for "frees") and noticed a that the listing fee was still there. So I checked the offer:

Invited sellers ("Sellers") who activate the offer and then create a listing in the fixed price format with the 'Accept Offers' setting selected, pursuant to the terms and conditions set forth herein ("Qualifying Listing"), will pay no insertion fee per item ("Promotion") for up to 100 listings during the Promotion Period (as defined below)

Needless to say, I'm not a happy camper. I'm not editing 54 listings, and raising prices (which are really low now) so I can do "best offer".


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> Just got this so I activated it:
> 
> 100 extra fixed priced listings - for free!
> Pay no insertion fees on up to 100 additional fixed-price listings.  Learn More
> 
> So I re-listed one item (out of 54) and noticed a that the listing fee was still there. So I checked the offer:
> 
> Invited sellers ("Sellers") who activate the offer and then create a listing in the fixed price format with the 'Accept Offers' setting selected, pursuant to the terms and conditions set forth herein ("Qualifying Listing"), will pay no insertion fee per item ("Promotion") for up to 100 listings during the Promotion Period (as defined below)


I wondered why it wasn't working for me either. It was taking it out of my 50 free listings instead of the promotion. It doesn't say it anywhere except if you click on the details button. Very sneaky!


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I wondered why it wasn't working for me either. It was taking it out of my 50 free listings instead of the promotion. It doesn't say it anywhere except if you click on the details button. Very sneaky!


Yep. Not cool.


----------



## vernis-lover

When you request a return for undisclosed damage and the seller relists the item for sale again with your pictures of the damage before you have even returned the item!  I guess they get points for trying to list it honestly this time!!


----------



## meepabeep

People who don't read descriptions (or titles apparently). Someone just sent me 3 messages (re 3 items) asking if I had the original boxes. If I did, I would have said so in the description, but I suppose I could've saved them and not mentioned it. But...then they asked me if one of the items is black. It CLEARLY states that it is black, both in the title and the description


----------



## restricter

meepabeep said:


> People who don't read descriptions (or titles apparently). Someone just sent me 3 messages (re 3 items) asking if I had the original boxes. If I did, I would have said so in the description, but I suppose I could've saved them and not mentioned it. But...then they asked me if one of the items is black. It CLEARLY states that it is black, both in the title and the description



That’s when I block ‘em.  Buyers who ask questions that are clearly stated are sure to be a problem later on.


----------



## meepabeep

Further proof watchers are waiting for the price to drop..someone messaged me and asked if the the price was firm on that listing with 16 watchers. The one I *already *lowered. I told them yes, it's firm. Then a few hours later I ended the listing. I decided to keep it.


----------



## BeenBurned

I just don't get it. One would think that if a buyer makes a b.o. and if that b.o. is accepted, the buyer will pay. 

I've had 3 different b.o. non-payers (within the last month) who received unpaid strikes because they disappeared after making accepted offers.


----------



## houseof999

meepabeep said:


> Further proof watchers are waiting for the price to drop..someone messaged me and asked if the the price was firm on that listing with 16 watchers. The one I *already *lowered. I told them yes, it's firm. Then a few hours later I ended the listing. I decided to keep it.


I keep getting messages with low ball offers from one international buyer on a listing that's BIN only. I have politely declined both times. Buyer has 100% feedback but 
I'm getting annoyed by her messages.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I just don't get it. One would think that if a buyer makes a b.o. and if that b.o. is accepted, the buyer will pay.
> 
> I've had 3 different b.o. non-payers (within the last month) who received unpaid strikes because they disappeared after making accepted offers.


That's the problem with BO - they don't have the pay immediately.


----------



## whateve

Ebay messaging system. I sent messages to two sellers yesterday. One responded and the other didn't. I asked another question to the one that responded and she hasn't responded. I don't know if either seller saw the latest messages because ebay is random on whether you get email notifications. So they might not know, or maybe they think I'm annoying and decided to block. How am I supposed to know? Do I send another message?


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Ebay messaging system. I sent messages to two sellers yesterday. One responded and the other didn't. I asked another question to the one that responded and she hasn't responded. I don't know if either seller saw the latest messages because ebay is random on whether you get email notifications. So they might not know, or maybe they think I'm annoying and decided to block. How am I supposed to know? Do I send another message?


depends on how interested you are
I sent a message to one seller about an item that I was not that serious about.  She didn't answer and I didn't ask again.  But if it was something I was seriously considering, I might ask again


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> Ebay messaging system. I sent messages to two sellers yesterday. One responded and the other didn't. I asked another question to the one that responded and she hasn't responded. I don't know if either seller saw the latest messages because ebay is random on whether you get email notifications. So they might not know, or maybe they think I'm annoying and decided to block. How am I supposed to know? Do I send another message?



There's definitely something wrong with their messaging/emails. A buyer messaged me at 11:00 am, it didn't pop up in my email until almost 4:00 in the afternoon. There have been many other emails (not all were messages, some were sales, etc.) that didn't show up for hours too.


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> There's definitely something wrong with their messaging/emails. A buyer messaged me at 11:00 am, it didn't pop up in my email until almost 4:00 in the afternoon. There have been many other emails (not all were messages, some were sales, etc.) that didn't show up for hours too.


Some I'm not getting in my emails at all. It is random. I had a conversation with a seller where there were something like 8 messages, and only one of them showed up in my email. In the app, when I got the notification, it would link to the wrong message.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> Some I'm not getting in my emails at all. It is random. I had a conversation with a seller where there were something like 8 messages, and only one of them showed up in my email. In the app, when I got the notification, it would link to the wrong message.



You know what, you're right. I never got an email for my eBay bill payment, or the last free listing promotion (that sneaky one with the BO). The only reason I noticed that there was a promo, is because I randomly checked to see if there was a new one.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Ebay messaging system. I sent messages to two sellers yesterday. One responded and the other didn't. I asked another question to the one that responded and she hasn't responded. I don't know if either seller saw the latest messages because ebay is random on whether you get email notifications. So they might not know, or maybe they think I'm annoying and decided to block. How am I supposed to know? Do I send another message?





sdkitty said:


> depends on how interested you are
> I sent a message to one seller about an item that I was not that serious about.  She didn't answer and I didn't ask again.  But if it was something I was seriously considering, I might ask again





meepabeep said:


> There's definitely something wrong with their messaging/emails. A buyer messaged me at 11:00 am, it didn't pop up in my email until almost 4:00 in the afternoon. There have been many other emails (not all were messages, some were sales, etc.) that didn't show up for hours too.


Both sellers responded today so they saw the messages.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I just don't get it. One would think that if a buyer makes a b.o. and if that b.o. is accepted, the buyer will pay.
> 
> I've had 3 different b.o. non-payers (within the last month) who received unpaid strikes because they disappeared after making accepted offers.





whateve said:


> That's the problem with BO - they don't have the pay immediately.


Yes, I do realize that but if someone likes an item enough to make an offer that's accepted, it's kind of odd that they never come back again.


----------



## threadbender

houseof999 said:


> I keep getting messages with low ball offers from one international buyer on a listing that's BIN only. I have politely declined both times. Buyer has 100% feedback but
> I'm getting annoyed by her messages.


Buyers (unless they sell also and may have received negs) all have 100% feedback; sellers cannot leave anything except positives and cannot put anything negative even in a positive feedback. Can I ask why you have not blocked them?


----------



## houseof999

carlpsmom said:


> Buyers (unless they sell also and may have received negs) all have 100% feedback; sellers cannot leave anything except positives and cannot put anything negative even in a positive feedback. Can I ask why you have not blocked them?


I can't find the option to block from the app. I will have to try from the PC.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> I can't find the option to block from the app. I will have to try from the PC.


Can you copy and paste this link? 
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&&hm=vo.rp73(?310`>b&hc=1&guest=1


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Can you copy and paste this link?
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&&hm=vo.rp73(?310`>b&hc=1&guest=1


Thank you.  I just bookmarked it in my phone's browser. Hopefully I can find it easily now.


----------



## whateve

I told a seller I want to buy her ended listing. She said it was still available but it has been 3 days, and she hasn't relisted.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I told a seller I want to buy her ended listing. She said it was still available but it has been 3 days, and she hasn't relisted.


I bet she's waiting another week so she can relist for free.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I bet she's waiting another week so she can relist for free.


Well, she should tell me. Is she really going to risk losing the sale over 30 cents?


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I bet she's waiting another week so she can relist for free.


I replied that to a buyer once. [emoji4] Then I messaged the buyer saying it was available.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Well, she should tell me. Is she really going to risk losing the sale over 30 cents?


I don't disagree that she should reply. I know I'm waiting for a promotion because at $.35/listing (the price went up recently - I believe it was May 1), it adds up! So I have a bunch of completed listings that haven't been relisted yet.

https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/selling-fees?id=4364

Standard fees for most categories, including Motors Parts & Accessories and Automotive Tools and Supplies. For vehicles, see our Motors fees. 

First 50 listings free per month, then $0.35 after those are used up* 10% (maximum fee $750**)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

houseof999 said:


> I can't find the option to block from the app. I will have to try from the PC.



I have had to block a buyer, because I found out that his P.O. Box in Delaware was a way for him to buy internationally. He was really in Russia. He purchased a diamond ring from me but when I looked the ring over I noticed one of the prongs stuck out further because it was an old cut diamond. So I refunded his money and told him that I wanted to have it checked out by my jeweler. He kept messaging me, stating that he loved the ring and I noticed he had broken English. So I checked his feedback and he had stopped payment after an item was shipped and the seller got nothing and lost there piece. So I thought I dodged a bullet. 

After a couple days he sent me a message saying he lost $80 on the exchange. I messaged him back asking what was he talking about and that the address was in Delaware. He slipped up and said that he was in Russia and I made him lose rubies? I think that what he called them. I told him I only deal with buyers actually in the US to avoid this problem. He started sending me nasty messages, so I contacted eBay. They said that since I refunded him to just ignore him. I put him on my block list, but he was still able to send me vulgar messages.  It went on for two weeks. My husband told to stay away from P.O. Boxes that are too complicated. He said that Delaware is the fraud capital used by people in other countries, through this P.O. Box thing. 

After I contacted eBay about him he changed his address to his Russia address but that only lasted for a month. I saw he changed it back to the Delaware one and purchased another diamond from someone else. Two weeks later back it was back to the Russia address. So he is still scheming people. He mainly purchased motorcycle parts though and has excellent feedback because of that. 

The diamond was a vintage transitional cut with a knife edge band. I almost sold it twice before that, but never hit the list button. I kept it in my drafts. I’m so glad I refund the money, because of his back door tactics and red flags. 

It must have been meant for me to keep it because my son wanted to ask his girlfriend to marry him, but she was set on an I1 .50 carat or less princess cut diamond from zales and that they had already ordered wedding bands and she had gotten hers that day with these very tiny grey white looking diamonds.  I pulled the ring out and waited to show it to her. I told her that I know this is not what you wanted but you don’t really want to get your engagement ring from zales. I1 clarity is sadly not the worse you can get from these brick and mortar store. I have seen diamonds as bad as P3.

I showed her the ring and she started crying and sweating and saying she needed water and eventually I sent her outside for some air. I had no idea what was going on, because she never said anything. So I told her to wear it for a couple days and see if it grows on her. The next day they went back to the mall, where she wore it to look at alternative bands. She returned her band, as I thought she would. She was back at my house later that next day. She sat me down to talk privately and she had tears in her eyes.  She said when she saw my ring for her, she knew instantly that my ring was the one [emoji5] So my ring now has a new home on my soon to be daughter in laws finger. 

I’m sorry to go off topic a bit, I hope you all don’t mind me sharing my story to a positive ending [emoji4]


I just wanted to say that blocked buyers can still message you.  Unless there is a time frame associated with putting people on the block list to become effective.


----------



## houseof999

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have had to block a buyer, because I found out that his P.O. Box in Delaware was a way for him to buy internationally. He was really in Russia. He purchased a diamond ring from me but when I looked the ring over I noticed one of the prongs stuck out further because it was an old cut diamond. So I refunded his money and told him that I wanted to have it checked out by my jeweler. He kept messaging me, stating that he loved the ring and I noticed he had broken English. So I checked his feedback and he had stopped payment after an item was shipped and the seller got nothing and lost there piece. So I thought I dodged a bullet.
> 
> After a couple days he sent me a message saying he lost $80 on the exchange. I messaged him back asking what was he talking about and that the address was in Delaware. He slipped up and said that he was in Russia and I made him lose rubies? I think that what he called them. I told him I only deal with buyers actually in the US to avoid this problem. He started sending me nasty messages, so I contacted eBay. They said that since I refunded him to just ignore him. I put him on my block list, but he was still able to send me vulgar messages.  It went on for two weeks. My husband told to stay away from P.O. Boxes that are too complicated. He said that Delaware is the fraud capital used by people in other countries, through this P.O. Box thing.
> 
> After I contacted eBay about him he changed his address to his Russia address but that only lasted for a month. I saw he changed it back to the Delaware one and purchased another diamond from someone else. Two weeks later back it was back to the Russia address. So he is still scheming people. He mainly purchased motorcycle parts though and has excellent feedback because of that.
> 
> The diamond was a vintage transitional cut with a knife edge band. I almost sold it twice before that, but never hit the list button. I kept it in my drafts. I’m so glad I refund the money, because of his back door tactics and red flags.
> 
> It must have been meant for me to keep it because my son wanted to ask his girlfriend to marry him, but she was set on an I1 .50 carat or less princess cut diamond from zales and that they had already ordered wedding bands and she had gotten hers that day with these very tiny grey white looking diamonds.  I pulled the ring out and waited to show it to her. I told her that I know this is not what you wanted but you don’t really want to get your engagement ring from zales. I1 clarity is sadly not the worse you can get from these brick and mortar store. I have seen diamonds as bad as P3.
> 
> I showed her the ring and she started crying and sweating and saying she needed water and eventually I sent her outside for some air. I had no idea what was going on, because she never said anything. So I told her to wear it for a couple days and see if it grows on her. The next day they went back to the mall, where she wore it to look at alternative bands. She returned her band, as I thought she would. She was back at my house later that next day. She sat me down to talk privately and she had tears in her eyes.  She said when she saw my ring for her, she knew instantly that my ring was the one [emoji5] So my ring now has a new home on my soon to be daughter in laws finger.
> 
> I’m sorry to go off topic a bit, I hope you all don’t mind me sharing my story to a positive ending [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that blocked buyers can still message you.  Unless there is a time frame associated with putting people on the block list to become effective.


Awww! Thanks for sharing! I love the happy ending! So glad you were able to avoid his scam! 
Yes, the buyer is in Vietnam and she uses someone that charges her $40 to ship from US so she flat out told me that is why she tries to buy it at a lower price. I'm glad you told me about this! I clearly have it in the description that no international shipping. I should probably add that I won't be shipping to P.O box addresses either!


----------



## BeenBurned

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have had to block a buyer, because I found out that his P.O. Box in Delaware was a way for him to buy internationally. He was really in Russia. He purchased a diamond ring from me but when I looked the ring over I noticed one of the prongs stuck out further because it was an old cut diamond. So I refunded his money and told him that I wanted to have it checked out by my jeweler. He kept messaging me, stating that he loved the ring and I noticed he had broken English. So I checked his feedback and he had stopped payment after an item was shipped and the seller got nothing and lost there piece. So I thought I dodged a bullet.
> 
> After a couple days he sent me a message saying he lost $80 on the exchange. I messaged him back asking what was he talking about and that the address was in Delaware. He slipped up and said that he was in Russia and I made him lose rubies? I think that what he called them. I told him I only deal with buyers actually in the US to avoid this problem. He started sending me nasty messages, so I contacted eBay. They said that since I refunded him to just ignore him. I put him on my block list, but he was still able to send me vulgar messages.  It went on for two weeks. My husband told to stay away from P.O. Boxes that are too complicated. He said that Delaware is the fraud capital used by people in other countries, through this P.O. Box thing.
> 
> After I contacted eBay about him he changed his address to his Russia address but that only lasted for a month. I saw he changed it back to the Delaware one and purchased another diamond from someone else. Two weeks later back it was back to the Russia address. So he is still scheming people. He mainly purchased motorcycle parts though and has excellent feedback because of that.


Although it's too late for you and your transaction (and you seem happy with the ultimate home for your diamond), international buyers using a domestic address is not sneaky, not scammy and totally within ebay's policies.

Additionally, ebay's own GSP (global shipping program) was developed to do the exact same thing.

It's intended for buyers who live outside the US but want to buy from sellers whose listings are limited to US *shipping addresses* only. And because your buyer had a US shipping address, you would have had seller protection as long as you abided by the requirements for seller protection. Once tracking showed delivery (and s.c. if $750+), your buyer wouldn't be able to make non-receipt claims.

Note that buyer requirement settings can be set to block buyers with foreign PP accounts but you can't restrict selling to international buyers with a US shipping address, nor can you block or restrict buyers with p.o. boxes. Many rural areas don't have home delivery and those buyers have no option but to use a p.o. box. And other buyers don't have a safe place for the mail carrier to leave items at their home so rather than risk theft, they rent p.o. boxes.

There's nothing untoward about it.

Another thing to keep in mind is that your buyer could have left you a negative feedback for renegging on the sale. He had a US shipping address that was within your policy so he was within his rights for buying. I understand why he's upset about losing money (Russian rubles) because you backed out.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Although it's too late for you and your transaction (and you seem happy with the ultimate home for your diamond), international buyers using a domestic address is not sneaky, not scammy and totally within ebay's policies.
> 
> Additionally, ebay's own GSP (global shipping program) was developed to do the exact same thing.
> 
> It's intended for buyers who live outside the US but want to buy from sellers whose listings are limited to US *shipping addresses* only. And because your buyer had a US shipping address, you would have had seller protection as long as you abided by the requirements for seller protection. Once tracking showed delivery (and s.c. if $750+), your buyer wouldn't be able to make non-receipt claims.
> 
> Note that buyer requirement settings can be set to block buyers with foreign PP accounts but you can't restrict selling to international buyers with a US shipping address, nor can you block or restrict buyers with p.o. boxes. Many rural areas don't have home delivery and those buyers have no option but to use a p.o. box. And other buyers don't have a safe place for the mail carrier to leave items at their home so rather than risk theft, they rent p.o. boxes.
> 
> There's nothing untoward about it.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that your buyer could have left you a negative feedback for renegging on the sale. He had a US shipping address that was within your policy so he was within his rights for buying. I understand why he's upset about losing money (Russian rubles) because you backed out.


Huh. Good to know. Thanks for explaining the whole thing.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BeenBurned said:


> Although it's too late for you and your transaction (and you seem happy with the ultimate home for your diamond), international buyers using a domestic address is not sneaky, not scammy and totally within ebay's policies.
> 
> Additionally, ebay's own GSP (global shipping program) was developed to do the exact same thing.
> 
> It's intended for buyers who live outside the US but want to buy from sellers whose listings are limited to US *shipping addresses* only. And because your buyer had a US shipping address, you would have had seller protection as long as you abided by the requirements for seller protection. Once tracking showed delivery (and s.c. if $750+), your buyer wouldn't be able to make non-receipt claims.
> 
> Note that buyer requirement settings can be set to block buyers with foreign PP accounts but you can't restrict selling to international buyers with a US shipping address, nor can you block or restrict buyers with p.o. boxes. Many rural areas don't have home delivery and those buyers have no option but to use a p.o. box. And other buyers don't have a safe place for the mail carrier to leave items at their home so rather than risk theft, they rent p.o. boxes.
> 
> There's nothing untoward about it.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that your buyer could have left you a negative feedback for renegging on the sale. He had a US shipping address that was within your policy so he was within his rights for buying. I understand why he's upset about losing money (Russian rubles) because you backed out.



eBay told me once I refunded him, the sale was over and he couldn’t leave me negative feedback. I ended the sale because one of the prongs what sticking out further than the rest and I didn’t know if it was secure. Why would I send him a ring if there is a  chance the diamond could fall out? I also don’t have a decent jeweler close to me, which means it would take time to get there and be inspected and repaired if needed. Sellers can refund if there is something wrong with the item. I refunded him for that reason and that reason only. I did later find out from him about the exchange rate thing, which was not my problem. 

I am not obligated to give him damaged merchandise or an item I feel has an issue, only to have to deal with it later. I also didn’t feel like dealing with him asking for a partial refund. Everything else was found out after the refund, when he threatened me about his exchange rate. Honestly, I am not really concerned with how or why these people set up their situation to purchase items as a US seller. After this incident, if I feel like somethings not right, I will cancel the sale and issue a refund. The merchandise isn’t theirs until I ship it out to them. I know eBay sides mostly with the buyer and I had a similar experience where eBay did not refund me and the buy got to enjoy my merchandise for free. This is why I will not ship internationally. 

Also when I was waiting for my house to be built. I had a P.O. Box and encountered many sellers not shipping to P.O. Boxes. It was stated in there listing. The few times I shipped to a P.O. Box, it had to be signed for. Anything I can do to make sure I’m not taken on eBay, I will most certainly do it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

houseof999 said:


> Awww! Thanks for sharing! I love the happy ending! So glad you were able to avoid his scam!
> Yes, the buyer is in Vietnam and she uses someone that charges her $40 to ship from US so she flat out told me that is why she tries to buy it at a lower price. I'm glad you told me about this! I clearly have it in the description that no international shipping. I should probably add that I won't be shipping to P.O box addresses either!



Thanks so much, I appreciate your kindness.  I don’t sell on eBay much and I think I just got lucky this time.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Although it's too late for you and your transaction (and you seem happy with the ultimate home for your diamond), international buyers using a domestic address is not sneaky, not scammy and totally within ebay's policies.
> 
> Additionally, ebay's own GSP (global shipping program) was developed to do the exact same thing.
> 
> It's intended for buyers who live outside the US but want to buy from sellers whose listings are limited to US *shipping addresses* only. And because your buyer had a US shipping address, you would have had seller protection as long as you abided by the requirements for seller protection. Once tracking showed delivery (and s.c. if $750+), your buyer wouldn't be able to make non-receipt claims.
> 
> Note that buyer requirement settings can be set to block buyers with foreign PP accounts but you can't restrict selling to international buyers with a US shipping address, nor can you block or restrict buyers with p.o. boxes. Many rural areas don't have home delivery and those buyers have no option but to use a p.o. box. And other buyers don't have a safe place for the mail carrier to leave items at their home so rather than risk theft, they rent p.o. boxes.
> 
> There's nothing untoward about it.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that your buyer could have left you a negative feedback for renegging on the sale. He had a US shipping address that was within your policy so he was within his rights for buying. I understand why he's upset about losing money (Russian rubles) because you backed out.


Exactly! I've sold to many foreign buyers that use a forwarding service. It is usually cheaper for them than GSP. I've never had a problem with any of them. I'm only responsible for shipping the item to the US address. Once it reaches there, it counts as delivered. If something happens to the package after that, it isn't my fault. I believe a case could be made that the buyer didn't take possession of the item at the shipping address; since it went through a third party who could have damaged or switched out the item, the buyer can not make a SNAD claim. There was a case on this forum about a year ago where a person bought a tablecloth, I think, and had it shipped to her cleaners directly. The cleaners discovered some holes but she didn't win her SNAD claim because she had it shipped to a third party.


Cyanide Rose said:


> eBay told me once I refunded him, the sale was over and he couldn’t leave me negative feedback. I ended the sale because one of the prongs what sticking out further than the rest and I didn’t know if it was secure. Why would I send him a ring if there is a  chance the diamond could fall out? I also don’t have a decent jeweler close to me, which means it would take time to get there and be inspected and repaired if needed. Sellers can refund if there is something wrong with the item. I refunded him for that reason and that reason only. I did later find out from him about the exchange rate thing, which was not my problem.
> 
> I am not obligated to give him damaged merchandise or an item I feel has an issue, only to have to deal with it later. I also didn’t feel like dealing with him asking for a partial refund. Everything else was found out after the refund, when he threatened me about his exchange rate. Honestly, I am not really concerned with how or why these people set up their situation to purchase items as a US seller. After this incident, if I feel like somethings not right, I will cancel the sale and issue a refund. The merchandise isn’t theirs until I ship it out to them. I know eBay sides mostly with the buyer and I had a similar experience where eBay did not refund me and the buy got to enjoy my merchandise for free. This is why I will not ship internationally.
> 
> Also when I was waiting for my house to be built. I had a P.O. Box and encountered many sellers not shipping to P.O. Boxes. It was stated in there listing. The few times I shipped to a P.O. Box, it had to be signed for. Anything I can do to make sure I’m not taken on eBay, I will most certainly do it.


I hate selling to people with P.O. boxes but I don't know the shipping address until the buyer has paid. I don't cancel the sales but I'm not happy about them. Mostly because the buyer can take weeks to pick up their item, and it isn't scanned as delivered until they do. Plus there is a chance they will pick it up and the post office will forget to scan it, and then the buyer can claim nonreceipt. I had one where the package was never scanned as delivered, but that was more than 6 months ago, so I'm safe from a chargeback now. I do understand why people use post office boxes though, and I can't fault them for it. If the post office could be counted on to do their job, or if the package was scanned as delivered once it reached the post office, then I wouldn't mind.


----------



## vernis-lover

Buyers who ask a question that you answer.  They then reply to say "thanks, I'm going to buy it now" and then bam!  They magically disappear and never purchase.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cyanide Rose said:


> eBay told me once I refunded him, the sale was over and he couldn’t leave me negative feedback.


Once again, ebay gave bad information. They are known for telling you what you're hoping to hear. The buyer CAN leave feedback for a canceled transaction and your account CAN be dinged for canceling for a reason that's your fault, i.e., damaged item. (Ebay expects sellers to examine their items prior to posting the listing and find any issues. Once listed, ebay expects sellers to follow through.)

I know this isn't what you were hoping to hear but I'm just stating facts as per ebay rules.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BeenBurned said:


> Once again, ebay gave bad information. They are known for telling you what you're hoping to hear. The buyer CAN leave feedback for a canceled transaction and your account CAN be dinged for canceling for a reason that's your fault, i.e., damaged item. (Ebay expects sellers to examine their items prior to posting the listing and find any issues. Once listed, ebay expects sellers to follow through.)
> 
> I know this isn't what you were hoping to hear but I'm just stating facts as per ebay rules.



Honestly, I wasn’t expecting to hear anything. I was just complaining and talking about my experience on eBay. I really wasn’t looking for eBay rules and such. Just wanted to air out whatever I wanted to say. eBay is really not the end all and be all to me. There are so many other avenues, but this was an instance that I was “peeved about” but in the end IMO, it ended well. Just wanted to complain about it. As a seller and as a human ...we make errors. Absolutely no one is perfect. So I did what I felt was right in that  situation and gave a refund. Sorry he didn’t get away with whatever he intended and his juvenile attitude afterwards, just made my refund all the more sweeter. As a seller I choice where my items ends up and whatever comes with that. As an adult, I’m cool with whatever happens because it was my decision. It’s as simple as that. Not worried about strikes and such, I live for me and I stand by that.

ETA: as far as feedback goes, I can give feedback to a seller if I get a partial refund but the feedback button disappeared for me, if I have been given a full refund.  Maybe you see something different on your end but I couldn’t give any feedback on my recent full refund and it would have been very kind. A full and complete refund is what my buyer got.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Honestly, I wasn’t expecting to hear anything. I was just complaining and talking about my experience on eBay. I really wasn’t looking for eBay rules and such. Just wanted to air out whatever I wanted to say. eBay is really not the end all and be all to me. There are so many other avenues, but this was an instance that I was “peeved about” but in the end IMO, it ended well. Just wanted to complain about it. As a seller and as a human ...we make errors. Absolutely no one is perfect. So I did what I felt was right in that  situation and gave a refund. Sorry he didn’t get away with whatever he intended and his juvenile attitude afterwards, just made my refund all the more sweeter. As a seller I choice where my items ends up and whatever comes with that. As an adult, I’m cool with whatever happens because it was my decision. It’s as simple as that. Not worried about strikes and such, I live for me and I stand by that.
> 
> ETA: as far as feedback goes, I can give feedback to a seller if I get a partial refund but the feedback button disappeared for me, if I have been given a full refund.  Maybe you see something different on your end but I couldn’t give any feedback on my recent full refund and it would have been very kind. A full and complete refund is what my buyer got.


You can give feedback to a seller that gives you a full refund, but you have to search for it. Not every buyer will be able to figure it out. You have to go into your purchase history, and there you will find it. I recently gave feedback to a seller who gave me a full refund.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> You can give feedback to a seller that gives you a full refund, but you have to search for it. Not every buyer will be able to figure it out. You have to go into your purchase history, and there you will find it. I recently gave feedback to a seller who gave me a full refund.



I use the app and there the button disappeared. Which is fine, I guess there are ways to get around everything. If not our vital information wouldn’t always be at risk. I’m just not that determined. Which I’m cool with as well.


----------



## restricter

19 watchers.  19!!!  Can I get an even 20?   

Can I get a buyer already?


----------



## kells1983

restricter said:


> 19 watchers.  19!!!  Can I get an even 20?
> 
> Can I get a buyer already?


Don't worry about it - buyers will come, possibly when you aren't prepared! My last 2 sales came with few to no watchers at all. I'm only an occasional seller and quickly listed a handful of items in late March/early April (mostly SLGs and a couple other small home/beauty items). The SLGs and home item went quickly but the beauty items hung around a bit (except for a semi-lowball BO that I countered, which the person let expire).

Then on Mother's Day I got a great offer for the lot of beauty items, which I accepted (but then had to rush to get packed and shipped since I was at Mom's house that whole weekend, haha). THEN my last sad item, which had a lot of views but no watchers since early April, and which I fully expected to have to take down & re-list closer to the winter holidays (because it was kind of a "gift-y" item) randomly sold at the BIN price at midnight last night! I woke up to a payment email this morning, thinking at first it was a spoof Paypal message or something  

So... the moral to the story is that sales may come when you least expect them!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

The 'Community Team'.  What a bunch of doublespeaking hacks.  They routinely get caught in half truths or outright lies.  They'll post something, get called out on it about how bad it is for sellers or buyers, then backpedal claiming they didn't say it, or people misunderstood it.

And if you question them too much, they get defensive and start making threats against posters.  Or they lock or delete the thread.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BeenBurned said:


> Note that buyer requirement settings can be set to block buyers with foreign PP accounts but you can't restrict selling to international buyers with a US shipping address, nor can you block or restrict buyers with p.o. boxes.



@BeenBurned I’ve been on eBay for about 20 years and every time I list I double check my blocked list for destinations I don’t ship to (from personal experience I limit it to the US, Canada, the UK and Australia). P.O. Boxes have always been on the list, in the little section with FPO/PPO (or something like that). If you cant block PO shipping, that is very new (like within the past month or two).


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

There really is no valid reason to NOT ship to a PO Box and if they removed the ability to block them, it may be one thing they've done right recently.


----------



## BeenBurned

BBC said:


> @BeenBurned I’ve been on eBay for about 20 years and every time I list I double check my blocked list for destinations I don’t ship to (from personal experience I limit it to the US, Canada, the UK and Australia). P.O. Boxes have always been on the list, in the little section with FPO/PPO (or something like that). If you cant block PO shipping, that is very new (like within the past month or two).





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> There really is no valid reason to NOT ship to a PO Box and if they removed the ability to block them, it may be one thing they've done right recently.


I don't believe you've ever been able to block buyers with PO boxes. And as @N.M.Nevuhmynd commented, I personally have NEVER had a problem with buyers with PO boxes. (Many sellers have "restrictions" posted in their descriptions, but I'm not sure that would be an acceptable exclusion in ebay's eyes.)

Although I live in a suburban city with home delivery of my mail and tons of shopping within 20 miles of my home, there are many ebay users who live in the middle of nowhere and don't have the options I have (or that you may have). Often online shopping is their only option and because they're in rural areas, getting their mail at the post office is their only option. Those are the best kinds of buyers because they are most appreciative of being able to get what they want without having to leave home! And an added plus is that their package isn't going to be stolen from their porch when it's delivered to the post office.

As for APO/FPO, those are domestic addresses used by servicemen and servicewomen who are serving our country, keeping us safe and I can't imagine blocking or disallowing their purchases. Shipping to APO-FPO is the same as shipping to any other of the 50 United States with the minor exception of having to include a customs form. 

While delivery is slower as the package makes its way to wherever the soldier is fighting, it's an inconvenience I'm willing to endure as I'm grateful for their service. 

JJMHO.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I get everything delivered to my home, even got an extra large mailbox to hold larger packages.  My neighbor across the road didn't put a mailbox out at all.  They have everything sent to a PO Box at a satellite PO a few miles from here.  It's only open about two hours a day and they drive there every day to get their mail.  They are higher income, one a retired business owner, the other a college teacher.  By these restrictions, they would not be able to buy from quite a few sellers.

Even sellers of larger items could have most things sent to a PO Box where it would be held inside, secured instead of the chance of UPS or FedEx leaving it out in the rain.


----------



## Kidclarke

This is my pet peeve at myself, feeling guilty for blocking buyers. 
I keep going back and forth if I'm being petty or too quick to block but honestly I don't want to even deal with anymore bad vibe buyers so I feel like blocking is my only hope.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> There really is no valid reason to NOT ship to a PO Box and if they removed the ability to block them, it may be one thing they've done right recently.


I do ship to PO boxes, but my beef with them is that the item isn't scanned as delivered until the buyer actually picks it up from the PO box. Not everyone goes every day. Actually once we went on vacation for over a month and had our mail forwarded to a PO box while we were gone. The packages I received weren't scanned as delivered until we returned. I've had items I've shipped to PO boxes never get scanned as picked up. Since they never made it back to me, I assume they were picked up but not scanned. However, if the buyers knew how to work ebay, they could have claimed INR and won.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I do ship to PO boxes, but my beef with them is that the item isn't scanned as delivered until the buyer actually picks it up from the PO box. Not everyone goes every day. Actually once we went on vacation for over a month and had our mail forwarded to a PO box while we were gone. The packages I received weren't scanned as delivered until we returned. I've had items I've shipped to PO boxes never get scanned as picked up. Since they never made it back to me, I assume they were picked up but not scanned. However, if the buyers knew how to work ebay, they could have claimed INR and won.


In my experience, items are scanned when they are put into the boxes. This is for parcels that fit in the box. If a carton is too large to fit into the box, it's those items where scans are erratic. Sometimes they're scanned on pickup, sometimes they're scanned when they arrive at the p.o. even though they aren't put into the box and other times (where potential problems can occur), they aren't scanned at all. 

And while there's potential for an INR claim, I've never seen one, probably because being at the p.o., the buyer risks implying that the postal clerk is a thief and being called out if surveillance proves otherwise.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> This is my pet peeve at myself, feeling guilty for blocking buyers.
> I keep going back and forth if I'm being petty or too quick to block but honestly I don't want to even deal with anymore bad vibe buyers so I feel like blocking is my only hope.


I agree to feeling similarly but because this is one of the few ways sellers have to head off problems before they happen, you need to remind yourself of that. 

Another very valuable piece of advice I received years ago and have never ignored is that if someone is on your BBL, you put them there for a reason. I was advised that no matter how much they beg, NEVER remove them; it's setting yourself up for trouble.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> This is my pet peeve at myself, feeling guilty for blocking buyers.
> I keep going back and forth if I'm being petty or too quick to block but honestly I don't want to even deal with anymore bad vibe buyers so I feel like blocking is my only hope.


I don't feel guilty. Sometimes I feel like I have so many people on my blocked list that there isn't anyone left to buy! Most of the people I have blocked are from problems others have posted they had with these buyers. If I come across a buyer's profile that shows they give a lot of negatives, I'll block that person. I've blocked most people who have opened a return request, or anyone who has extorted a refund. 

I had a listing where I was selling 2 pairs of sweatpants. This woman asked if she could buy just one so I changed the listing. Then she changed her mind and said she would take both, so I changed it back. She changed her mind several times after that. After about the 4th time, I blocked her, ended the listing and relisted. I think I'm usually patient and don't rush to block people who just ask questions, even when they have a lot of them.


----------



## Antigone

I dunno if it's considered a pet peeve, but it seems unless you sell the item for half off,  it's really difficult to sell on eBay generally.


----------



## Antigone

eBay pet peeve: I won a SNAD, seller did not agree to shouldering the return postage so eBay said go ahead post it, we will refund you in 7 to 10 business days.

It's been three weeks since. No refund. Whenever I follow-up, I am always told to just wait for it because it will be processed by batch. Apparently my batch hasn't gone up to the beginning of the queue since May 13.


----------



## whateve

Antigone said:


> eBay pet peeve: I won a SNAD, seller did not agree to shouldering the return postage so eBay said go ahead post it, we will refund you in 7 to 10 business days.
> 
> It's been three weeks since. No refund. Whenever I follow-up, I am always told to just wait for it because it will be processed by batch. Apparently my batch hasn't gone up to the beginning of the queue since May 13.


I bet you won't get it back, and they will try to appease you by offering you a coupon. Once a seller didn't give me a complete refund, just a partial, after I returned. Ebay kept telling me to wait, that more money might be coming. Well, it never did, and then ebay said it was too late to get it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Antigone said:


> eBay pet peeve: I won a SNAD, seller did not agree to shouldering the return postage so eBay said go ahead post it, we will refund you in 7 to 10 business days.
> 
> It's been three weeks since. No refund. Whenever I follow-up, I am always told to just wait for it because it will be processed by batch. Apparently my batch hasn't gone up to the beginning of the queue since May 13.


Geez, if you didn't have bad luck on ebay, you wouldn't have any luck at all! They're putting you through the wringer this month.


----------



## Antigone

BeenBurned said:


> Geez, if you didn't have bad luck on ebay, you wouldn't have any luck at all! They're putting you through the wringer this month.



And it's the same transaction. 



whateve said:


> I bet you won't get it back, and they will try to appease you by offering you a coupon. Once a seller didn't give me a complete refund, just a partial, after I returned. Ebay kept telling me to wait, that more money might be coming. Well, it never did, and then ebay said it was too late to get it.



I hope not! Is that even legal? Sorry to hear about your bad experience. 

Called eBay and the status is still "submitted for refund."


----------



## whateve

Ebay keeps messing with things! I hate it when someone posts a link to a listing, and instead of taking you to the listing, you get another unrelated listing, with a note that the item you selected is no longer available and they have selected another for you. Often it isn't even the same brand! I really want to see the one I linked to, not something you think I want to see!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  I haven't seen that yet.  I'm sure 'Trinton' would have a wonderfully confusing statement about how they were acting in your best interests by showing you a current item instead of one you didn't want anyways.  _'I'd definitely like to clear up any confusion about how we select items according to your past browsing experiences ... '
_


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Relisted items flagged as 'New' no matter how many times they've been listed or how long ago they were originally listed.  I keep seeing the same items in my saved searches that have been listed for a year or more.  Instead of the most current listing date, I'd like to see the original listing date, at least for GTC items.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Ebay keeps messing with things! I hate it when someone posts a link to a listing, and instead of taking you to the listing, you get another unrelated listing, with a note that the item you selected is no longer available and they have selected another for you. Often it isn't even the same brand! I really want to see the one I linked to, not something you think I want to see!


Ugh! That's AWFUL and it's a brand new change! 

I wish they'd stop "fixing" things.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  I haven't seen that yet.  I'm sure 'Trinton' would have a wonderfully confusing statement about how they were acting in your best interests by showing you a current item instead of one you didn't want anyways.  _'I'd definitely like to clear up any confusion about how we select items according to your past browsing experiences ... '_


Ha ha! So true!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

He's such an idiot.  The whole team is an embarrassment to the company.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Ebay keeps messing with things! I hate it when someone posts a link to a listing, and instead of taking you to the listing, you get another unrelated listing, with a note that the item you selected is no longer available and they have selected another for you. Often it isn't even the same brand! I really want to see the one I linked to, not something you think I want to see!





BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! That's AWFUL and it's a brand new change!
> 
> I wish they'd stop "fixing" things.


And another inconvenient PITA change is that you have to take a back door approach to see a seller's other listings. 

Instead of "see other items," it's now "visit seller's store." And in order to get to the list of their items, you need to click feedback and from that page, click "see other items."


----------



## Notorious Pink

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe you've ever been able to block buyers with PO boxes. And as @N.M.Nevuhmynd commented, I personally have NEVER had a problem with buyers with PO boxes. (Many sellers have "restrictions" posted in their descriptions, but I'm not sure that would be an acceptable exclusion in ebay's eyes.)
> 
> Although I live in a suburban city with home delivery of my mail and tons of shopping within 20 miles of my home, there are many ebay users who live in the middle of nowhere and don't have the options I have (or that you may have). Often online shopping is their only option and because they're in rural areas, getting their mail at the post office is their only option. Those are the best kinds of buyers because they are most appreciative of being able to get what they want without having to leave home! And an added plus is that their package isn't going to be stolen from their porch when it's delivered to the post office.
> 
> As for APO/FPO, those are domestic addresses used by servicemen and servicewomen who are serving our country, keeping us safe and I can't imagine blocking or disallowing their purchases. Shipping to APO-FPO is the same as shipping to any other of the 50 United States with the minor exception of having to include a customs form.
> 
> While delivery is slower as the package makes its way to wherever the soldier is fighting, it's an inconvenience I'm willing to endure as I'm grateful for their service.
> 
> JJMHO.



@BeenBurned I’m not saying I block those locations (to me PO/APO/FPO are US and I’m fine with the protectorates too) - 

I’m just saying it’s an option. And it still is:
 (just hopped online quickly to check, here P.O. Box is listed separately at the bottom)


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BeenBurned said:


> And another inconvenient PITA change is that you have to take a back door approach to see a seller's other listings.
> 
> Instead of "see other items," it's now "visit seller's store." And in order to get to the list of their items, you need to click feedback and from that page, click "see other items."
> View attachment 4086941



I noticed that the other day.  Must have been another 'improvement' as a result of polling a group of people no one has ever heard of.  They love to say it's a response to the members, but they never say what members.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And another inconvenient PITA change is that you have to take a back door approach to see a seller's other listings.
> 
> Instead of "see other items," it's now "visit seller's store." And in order to get to the list of their items, you need to click feedback and from that page, click "see other items."
> View attachment 4086941


Yesterday when I was trying to authenticate a listing that didn't have a link, just the seller's name, the advanced search didn't work. I had to google the seller's name to find their profile and then from there see their listings.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  I haven't seen that yet.  I'm sure 'Trinton' would have a wonderfully confusing statement about how they were acting in your best interests by showing you a current item instead of one you didn't want anyways.  _'I'd definitely like to clear up any confusion about how we select items according to your past browsing experiences ... '_


Here's an example: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1079#post-32318663
You can see pictures of the bag in the post but the link takes you to a different listing.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Here's an example: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-1079#post-32318663
> You can see pictures of the bag in the post but the link takes you to a different listing.


Wow that's annoying. However I did notice you can still get to the original item by clicking the word "listing" in blue text where the item is linked.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Wow that's annoying. However I did notice you can still get to the original item by clicking the word "listing" in blue text where the item is linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087154


It used to work like that on the desktop but now it doesn't anymore. This is what I'm seeing now, and there are no links hidden in the text.
	

		
			
		

		
	




What is even worse is that now on my watch list, if an item has ended and been relisted, there is no way for me to get to the relisted item (even though ebay tells me it has been relisted) without going to the seller's profile and looking at her listings there. The 'view relisted item' doesn't work, it just takes me to some random listing.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  That's got to be a(nother) glitch.  I have a lot of things on my list that get relisted several times for different reasons.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It used to work like that on the desktop but now it doesn't anymore. This is what I'm seeing now, and there are no links hidden in the text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087157
> 
> 
> What is even worse is that now on my watch list, if an item has ended and been relisted, there is no way for me to get to the relisted item (even though ebay tells me it has been relisted) without going to the seller's profile and looking at her listings there. The 'view relisted item' doesn't work, it just takes me to some random listing.


My screenshot is from the app. However, I haven't updated it in awhile as I need to clear up some space. I wonder if it will go away when I'm able to update. It probably will.


----------



## BeenBurned

BBC said:


> @BeenBurned I’m not saying I block those locations (to me PO/APO/FPO are US and I’m fine with the protectorates too) -
> 
> I’m just saying it’s an option. And it still is:
> (just hopped online quickly to check, here P.O. Box is listed separately at the bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4087004


Thank you for posting that. I haven't revised my "ship to" preferences in years but I don't recall it being there in the old days. 



houseof999 said:


> Wow that's annoying. However I did notice you can still get to the original item by clicking the word "listing" in blue text where the item is linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087154


I'm seeing that "listing" as a hotlink too and I'm on a regular laptop, not the app.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for posting that. I haven't revised my "ship to" preferences in years but I don't recall it being there in the old days.
> 
> 
> I'm seeing that "listing" as a hotlink too and I'm on a regular laptop, not the app.


sometimes I see the hot link and other times I don't. It seems random.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> sometimes I see the hot link and other times I don't. It seems random.


And sometimes I see the "see other items" and sometimes I see "see seller's store." That's random too! Grrrr.


----------



## meepabeep

These "improvements" are annoying


----------



## meepabeep

People who take pics on a dirty rug.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

meepabeep said:


> People who take pics on a dirty rug.



This one made me laugh out loud. It’s sooo true. I also don’t like it when there is tons of debris or junk in the background.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I once saw a listing for an expensive classic Scandinavian designer chair. It had been thrown up on top of a tower of other unassorted old things and junk in what looked to be a cellar/storage room, and photographed just like that, as the crowning glory of a heap of junk. As a buyer of classic designer furniture it hurt a bit to see that, but it also made me think that it's funny how different we all perceive value.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> People who take pics on a dirty rug.


Or on the back of the toilet in the bathroom.


----------



## meepabeep

Cyanide Rose said:


> This one made me laugh out loud. It’s sooo true. I also don’t like it when there is tons of debris or junk in the background.


Oh yeah...debris and junk too.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> Or on the back of the toilet in the bathroom.



I almost peed my pants from laughing so hard


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Or on the back of the toilet in the bathroom.


I remember the seller who took pictures in her kitchen, with piles of dirty dishes in the background. And there was a seller who took pictures in front of an unmade bed, in which 2 people were sleeping.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I remember the seller who took pictures in her kitchen, with piles of dirty dishes in the background. And there was a seller who took pictures in front of an unmade bed, in which 2 people were sleeping.


I remember that kitchen picture too. I thought I'd saved it but couldn't find it. What a sty that was!


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I remember the seller who took pictures in her kitchen, with piles of dirty dishes in the background. And there was a seller who took pictures in front of an unmade bed, in which 2 people were sleeping.


----------



## Antigone

eBay customer service. You explain your situation comprehensively, they hear/read a trigger word, then give a canned response that is barely connected to your issue.

Courtesy refunds - eBay promises 7-10 business days, but it won't happen. Mine has almost been a month since it was "requested" to their Finance team.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I remember the seller who took pictures in her kitchen, with piles of dirty dishes in the background. And there was a seller who took pictures in front of an unmade bed, in which 2 people were sleeping.


----------



## tealocean

This made me laugh too! It's funny the things in the background sometimes!


Cyanide Rose said:


> This one made me laugh out loud. It’s sooo true. I also don’t like it when there is tons of debris or junk in the background.[/QUOTE


----------



## tealocean

BeenBurned said:


> Or on the back of the toilet in the bathroom.


There is a picture on this forum of a bag sitting on a toilet tank. The post says it was just a quick pic before returning the bag to the store!!


----------



## Kidclarke

When there's a 20% coupon and your stuff still isn't selling.


----------



## JadaStormy

Kidclarke said:


> When there's a 20% coupon and your stuff still isn't selling.



OMG THIS SO ME!! Like WTF. I'm only selling a couple items and I even have best offer...


----------



## whateve

Buyers who don't read descriptions or look at the pictures that results in unnecessary returns.


----------



## BadWolf10

I can't find a poshmark pet peeve or vent.... anyone know if there is a thread?


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> I can't find a poshmark pet peeve or vent.... anyone know if there is a thread?


There's a Poshmark thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-anyone-use-poshmark.780202/


----------



## restricter

Sigh...

1) Bought a small handbag, paid for priority shipping for a MEDIUM size box.  Bag was shipped in a legal size priority envelope.

2) Asked if I would relist an item, offered to list as BIN if buyer wanted it.  She did but for another 50% off my price and would pay on Friday.

Just... ugh.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 1) Bought a small handbag, paid for priority shipping for a MEDIUM size box.  Bag was shipped in a legal size priority envelope.
> 
> 2) Asked if I would relist an item, offered to list as BIN if buyer wanted it.  She did but for another 50% off my price and would pay on Friday.
> 
> Just... ugh.


I asked a seller to relist so I could buy. She said 'I'll get back to you' and never did. No one else has this bag listed, and I haven't seen it listed in the many months I've been looking. I'd shop elsewhere if I could find it.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I asked a seller to relist so I could buy. She said 'I'll get back to you' and never did. No one else has this bag listed, and I haven't seen it listed in the many months I've been looking. I'd shop elsewhere if I could find it.



What a class act!  I’m happy to relist and sometimes I’ll drop the price a bit too.

I’m in a ‘people suck’ mood today.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I asked a seller to relist so I could buy. She said 'I'll get back to you' and never did. No one else has this bag listed, and I haven't seen it listed in the many months I've been looking. I'd shop elsewhere if I could find it.


What bag is it? Just curious.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What bag is it? Just curious.


I'll PM you.


----------



## vernis-lover

whateve said:


> I asked a seller to relist so I could buy. She said 'I'll get back to you' and never did. No one else has this bag listed, and I haven't seen it listed in the many months I've been looking. I'd shop elsewhere if I could find it.


I have this issue as I only ever list a couple of items when we get the offers on final value fees so this last Bank Holiday then there was a cap on selling fees for £2, rather than the usual 10%.  I was really annoyed when someone bought an item and paid straightaway but then asked for shipping to a different address.  I refunded, they said they'd repay and never did.  And now I can't relist without incurring the 10% fees, instead of £2!  Maybe your seller was listing under an offer scheme too?


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> I have this issue as I only ever list a couple of items when we get the offers on final value fees so this last Bank Holiday then there was a cap on selling fees for £2, rather than the usual 10%.  I was really annoyed when someone bought an item and paid straightaway but then asked for shipping to a different address.  I refunded, they said they'd repay and never did.  And now I can't relist without incurring the 10% fees, instead of £2!  Maybe your seller was listing under an offer scheme too?


I don't think so, in this case. She had listed and relisted it several times over a few months, lowering the price nearly every time. I was going to jump after the next time she lowered the price, but she never relisted. I waited awhile before I contacted her to see if she was going to relist. Then once I realized it wasn't going to be relisted again I contacted her. Her first message sounded like she was happy I was interested, then another message that said she'd get back to me, and then crickets.

BTW, I would have really liked to buy it during the 20% coupon. She could even have raised the price a bit to cover fees, and we would both have been happy.


----------



## vernis-lover

whateve said:


> I don't think so, in this case. She had listed and relisted it several times over a few months, lowering the price nearly every time. I was going to jump after the next time she lowered the price, but she never relisted. I waited awhile before I contacted her to see if she was going to relist. Then once I realized it wasn't going to be relisted again I contacted her. Her first message sounded like she was happy I was interested, then another message that said she'd get back to me, and then crickets.
> 
> BTW, I would have really liked to buy it during the 20% coupon. She could even have raised the price a bit to cover fees, and we would both have been happy.


Wonder if she sold it elsewhere then?  It is a bit odd if it was listed regularly then disappeared.

I'd love a 20% discount coupon but have never seen them over here.  I did get a 10% discount coupon but that was valid for only 1 day and through a cashback site, not from eBay.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

vernis-lover said:


> I'd love a 20% discount coupon but have never seen them over here.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/20-off-most-everything-until-7pm-pacific.989186/


----------



## vernis-lover

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/20-off-most-everything-until-7pm-pacific.989186/


I'm not in the US!


----------



## Antigone

Seller asked me to leave her a feedback. I left a positive feedback, despite the padded postage price (the actual postage price was around 23% of the price she charged!), because I love the item. I waited for my feedback, which never came.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> Wonder if she sold it elsewhere then?  It is a bit odd if it was listed regularly then disappeared.
> 
> I'd love a 20% discount coupon but have never seen them over here.  I did get a 10% discount coupon but that was valid for only 1 day and through a cashback site, not from eBay.


I really doubt it was sold elsewhere. The first message I sent her asked if she still had it, and she said, 'yes, I do!' Then I said I would like to buy it, and then stupidly threw in a question:"the mirror is missing, right?" Which really wasn't important because I would have bought it anyway. Then she said "let me check" and I said I would really appreciate it, then no communication after that.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I really doubt it was sold elsewhere. The first message I sent her asked if she still had it, and she said, 'yes, I do!' Then I said I would like to buy it, and then stupidly threw in a question:"the mirror is missing, right?" Which really wasn't important because I would have bought it anyway. Then she said "let me check" and I said I would really appreciate it, then no communication after that.


Is it possible she forgot to answer? 

I'd email her again, apologizing for being a PITA but you were really looking forward to her reply.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is it possible she forgot to answer?
> 
> I'd email her again, apologizing for being a PITA but you were really looking forward to her reply.


I thought about it, then I was afraid she would block me. I guess I can try again.


----------



## vernis-lover

Well 3 items listed on the listing offer weekend (final value fees capped at £2 rather than 10%).  2 purchased and unpaid for.  Thanks people - eBay isn't window shopping you know.  I do think there ought to be some kind of visible non-payment marker for such people.


----------



## restricter

“Hi, here’s my lowball offer and by the way I’m an international buyer! I’m willing to pay shipping and duties.”

WHUMP.


----------



## Kidclarke

The fact that eBay lets people you blocked still message you. I got an all cap message from someone who inquired about an item then about my return policy a little bit ago. They messaged me in all caps saying they’ve been blocked but they would like to purchase still.  I’m sure they’ll get lovelier when I don’t reply.


----------



## Ddj634

Kidclarke said:


> The fact that eBay lets people you blocked still message you. I got an all cap message from someone who inquired about an item then about my return policy a little bit ago. They messaged me in all caps saying they’ve been blocked but they would like to purchase still.  I’m sure they’ll get lovelier when I don’t reply.


Who the Fudgin CraP is In Charge There?  Honest Ta GoD!  Just Curious~Why DiD You Block Them?


----------



## aki_sato

Listed my husband mint collectible paperback comics for $100 (RRP $350) and got a BO of 10c!!!

I couldn’t help but to scratch my head!
Is it a joke or he really meant 10c?!?!

Counteroffered for $75 and he replied 75c!

Really???


----------



## Ddj634

aki_sato said:


> Listed my husband mint collectible paperback comics for $100 (RRP $350) and got a BO of 10c!!!
> 
> I couldn’t help but to scratch my head!
> Is it a joke or he really meant 10c?!?!
> 
> Counteroffered for $75 and he replied 75c!
> 
> Really???
> [/QUOTE
> Wow... So What Happened?


----------



## chicinthecity777

aki_sato said:


> Listed my husband mint collectible paperback comics for $100 (RRP $350) and got a BO of 10c!!!
> 
> I couldn’t help but to scratch my head!
> Is it a joke or he really meant 10c?!?!
> 
> Counteroffered for $75 and he replied 75c!
> 
> Really???


Block!!!


----------



## Kidclarke

Ddj634 said:


> Who the Fudgin CraP is In Charge There?  Honest Ta GoD!  Just Curious~Why DiD You Block Them?


They had absolutely no feedback and asked a bunch of questions, then asked me why I don't accept returns (insisting they didn't plan to return but just wanted to know). They also inquired about picking up the item vs me shipping. Overall just sounded like a problem buyer.


----------



## anthrosphere

A buyer sent me an offer on a relisted item which I declined, telling her that I was not accepting offers. She bought my item at my asking price but was confused because she thought I "accepted offers." I had to tell her that eBay most likely snuck in the OBO on my item without permission. She was understanding and told me how "excited" she was to receive my item.

I could have sworn I unchecked the OBO box before I relisted, I checked twice. Sigh, the stupid things eBay does to ruin their sellers. I hope all sellers will eventually leave so eBay can shutter their doors. Karma will get them eventually.


----------



## Ddj634

anthrosphere said:


> A buyer sent me an offer on a relisted item which I declined, telling her that I was not accepting offers. She bought my item at my asking price but was confused because she thought I "accepted offers." I had to tell her that eBay most likely snuck in the OBO on my item without permission. She was understanding and told me how "excited" she was to receive my item.
> 
> I could have sworn I unchecked the OBO box before I relisted, I checked twice. Sigh, the stupid things eBay does to ruin their sellers. I hope all sellers will eventually leave so eBay can shutter their doors. Karma will get them eventually.


Oh Yes, I'm Sure You DID Uncheck that Box. I've Seen The Complaints On That Posted on Community.


----------



## Kidclarke

anthrosphere said:


> A buyer sent me an offer on a relisted item which I declined, telling her that I was not accepting offers. She bought my item at my asking price but was confused because she thought I "accepted offers." I had to tell her that eBay most likely snuck in the OBO on my item without permission. She was understanding and told me how "excited" she was to receive my item.
> 
> I could have sworn I unchecked the OBO box before I relisted, I checked twice. Sigh, the stupid things eBay does to ruin their sellers. I hope all sellers will eventually leave so eBay can shutter their doors. Karma will get them eventually.


eBay automatically checks the box! It's so sneaky. It has happened to me a couple times when relisting something, when I relist on my phone especially it doesn't even show that portion but eBay automatically checks it so I have to change it on the computer.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Profiteering.

I picked up some 'YumEarth Peach Licorice" the other day in a store on closeout for 50 cents for a 5 ounce bag.  It's pretty good, so I decided to search for it since I won't be back at that store for a while and whatever was left will probably be gone.

I checked the company website and they sell it for about $4.50 bag in quantities of 6 bags plus about $6.00 shipping to me.  There are some discounts and coupons available.

But then I decided to search 'here' and found a few in that same price range, but one 15,000 FB seller that has it listed for nearly $40.00 for one bag.  Possible it could be a listing error since there are a couple of other sellers showing about $30 for a 4 pack of 5 ounce bags.  If it was a new seller, I might contact them and alert them in case it was an error, but a 15,000 FB seller should know better, so I have to believe they did it intentionally.


----------



## Ddj634

Kidclarke said:


> eBay automatically checks the box! It's so sneaky. It has happened to me a couple times when relisting something, when I relist on my phone especially it doesn't even show that portion but eBay automatically checks it so I have to change it on the computer.


That is SUCH a Shady Move and not Just Sneaky but in my Opinion DISHONEST! I'm Happy you Saw That and You Change it. That's a Way of Taking a Stand AND Sticking Up for Yourself!


----------



## tealocean

When something is listed New Without Tags, it should be new, but almost every time, there are small signs of wear. They seller should say it is almost like new but used 5x or that it sat in the closet for 10 years with moth balls inside so I don't expect a brand new bag. I know that the missing tags are a potential warning sign, but most of the New Without Tags bags I've gotten have obviously been used (or stored in a damp place for years, ick!). I've also gotten bags that were just lightly used that look new & really appreciate that honesty. One bag is 7 years old and still looks brand new!


----------



## Gabs007

Sure it has been said before, but the amount of fakes on there, some are so blatant and the seller will even go "Can't vouch for authenticity as it was a present" - eBay doesn't care, you can report it, they ignore it


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I remember the seller who took pictures in her kitchen, with piles of dirty dishes in the background. And there was a seller who took pictures in front of an unmade bed, in which 2 people were sleeping.



I was browsing a few things and came across one seller who somehow always managed to get her feet into the pictures, the fungus ridden toe nails and the grime on the feet did put me off a bit...

But on the other hand, we're moving to France and were browsing houses online, some people are trying to sell their house and they take pictures of the bedroom when their are clothes thrown everywhere, the crowning glory was one where there was an "adult toy" in front of the bed, partially hidden by a bra... I was just thinking "presentation...."


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> The fact that eBay lets people you blocked still message you. I got an all cap message from someone who inquired about an item then about my return policy a little bit ago. They messaged me in all caps saying they’ve been blocked but they would like to purchase still.  I’m sure they’ll get lovelier when I don’t reply.


It's intermittent that they can message you. (Sometimes they're blocked and other times they aren't. WHen blocked from messaging, they get a message along the lines of "the seller isn't accepting messages at this time.")

But they aren't told that they're blocked. A buyer wouldn't know they're blocked from offering or bidding unless you tell them. They get a similar message about the seller not accepting bids. The message gives the appearance of an ebay glitch so the buyer has no idea why they can't bid.


----------



## Gabs007

BeenBurned said:


> It's intermittent that they can message you. (Sometimes they're blocked and other times they aren't. WHen blocked from messaging, they get a message along the lines of "the seller isn't accepting messages at this time.")
> 
> But they aren't told that they're blocked. A buyer wouldn't know they're blocked from offering or bidding unless you tell them. They get a similar message about the seller not accepting bids. The message gives the appearance of an ebay glitch so the buyer has no idea why they can't bid.



I think it might depend from country to country? I recently tried to bid on something and got the message that I was blocked by the seller, I was first really surprised as I usually buy straight away and don't cause much trouble, then I checked the name history of the buyer, turned out I had bought something moderately expensive roughly a year before, claimed it was unworn, might have been but moths were at it, it looked more like a sieve than a top (and it really wasn't the pattern), so I requested a return, seller was really stroppy and claimed I got a bargain, I replied if you can't wear it, it's really not much of a bargain, plus I was worried of getting moths in the house, then got a few abusive messages.

Seriously, if I make a mistake when buying and it doesn't suit me, I don't do returns, especially not on eBay, but if something is really not as described or damaged, different story... What I notice lately is a lot of them don't seem to respond and send. I know stuff can happen, but 2 weeks after I paid still no reply, no sign that the item was shipped...


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> It's intermittent that they can message you. (Sometimes they're blocked and other times they aren't. WHen blocked from messaging, they get a message along the lines of "the seller isn't accepting messages at this time.")
> 
> But they aren't told that they're blocked. A buyer wouldn't know they're blocked from offering or bidding unless you tell them. They get a similar message about the seller not accepting bids. The message gives the appearance of an ebay glitch so the buyer has no idea why they can't bid.


That’s odd, I wonder if they’ve been blocked before so they knew or if they looked it up cause they totally knew.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> That’s odd, I wonder if they’ve been blocked before so they knew or if they looked it up cause they totally knew.


I posted a theory about a year ago. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-466#post-31428257


----------



## meepabeep

About 90% of the people who ask questions never buy the item. My descriptions are accurate, if it's not perfect, I say so. I usually say something like "In good condition, but does have some light wear (etc)."  I don't always describe _every , single flaw.  _If they want something perfect, maybe they should buy a new one, because _used _items almost always have some type of wear, soling, etc. Not to mention, the prices are generally really low (as in $30 for something that originally cost several hundred) on said items.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> I posted a theory about a year ago.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-466#post-31428257


Interesting, I wonder if they did use another account to check because in their message they said "THERE'S A MESSAGE THAT I'VE BEEN BLOCKED FOR SOME REASON." I thought it was odd that eBay would have a message like that so it makes more sense that they made another account or checked on another to see.


----------



## meepabeep

One more thing to add to my earlier post..I won't say something is "like new" or "mint" if it is used. Even if it is in very good condition, I always say it has some light wear, soiling (etc), because it's used. Even if you can't really see anything wrong with it. The questions I'm getting are usually like this "I don't see any thing wrong with it, it looks perfect in the pictures. Where exactly is the wear (etc.)?" I'll tell them where it is, if there is any. 

Like I said, these are always low-priced things that originally cost more, usually a lot more. That's what puzzles me the most. It's not like they're several thousand (or hundred) dollars. 

Now, I will describe every flaw I find on a higher priced item, instead of using a general "has light wear" description.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Interesting, I wonder if they did use another account to check because in their message they said "THERE'S A MESSAGE THAT I'VE BEEN BLOCKED FOR SOME REASON." I thought it was odd that eBay would have a message like that so it makes more sense that they made another account or checked on another to see.


If the buyer has unpaid strikes, they do get a message telling them that due to too many unpaid strikes, they aren't able to bid or buy from the seller (whose listing they're trying to buy). 

But if they are blocked for ANY reason, they aren't supposed to circumvent the block by using a different ID.


----------



## Ddj634

Gabs007 said:


> I was browsing a few things and came across one seller who somehow always managed to get her feet into the pictures, the fungus ridden toe nails and the grime on the feet did put me off a bit...
> 
> But on the other hand, we're moving to France and were browsing houses online, some people are trying to sell their house and they take pictures of the bedroom when their are clothes thrown everywhere, the crowning glory was one where there was an "adult toy" in front of the bed, partially hidden by a bra... I was just thinking "presentation...."


Omg I Just Gagged  @ Toe Fungus that's me cleaning my mouth not crying..


----------



## Ddj634

meepabeep said:


> About 90% of the people who ask questions never buy the item. My descriptions are accurate, if it's not perfect, I say so. I usually say something like "In good condition, but does have some light wear (etc)."  I don't always describe _every , single flaw.  _If they want something perfect, maybe they should buy a new one, because _used _items almost always have some type of wear, soling, etc. Not to mention, the prices are generally really low (as in $30 for something that originally cost several hundred) on said items.


How You Describe is Fair~ And True if a Buyer Wants Something that Looks New Then Buy New. Agreed.


----------



## Ddj634

Kidclarke said:


> Interesting, I wonder if they did use another account to check because in their message they said "THERE'S A MESSAGE THAT I'VE BEEN BLOCKED FOR SOME REASON." I thought it was odd that eBay would have a message like that so it makes more sense that they made another account or checked on another to see.


Yea~ Good Catch on that Wording.


----------



## Ddj634

BeenBurned said:


> I posted a theory about a year ago.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-466#post-31428257


 I started to read a bunch of your replies and then I liked one.. from a year ago.. Then I was like oh dayum  2017 not 18  Haaaaaa! oh well....


----------



## Gabs007

Ddj634 said:


> Omg I Just Gagged  @ Toe Fungus that's me cleaning my mouth not crying..



It was totally gross, the big toe nail was yellow and my first thought was "Horrible varnish" then realised that it wasn't varnish. Yeah, didn't buy anything because it grossed me out and I didn't want an item where I'd worry about the free germs coming with it...


----------



## Ddj634

Gabs007 said:


> It was totally gross, the big toe nail was yellow and my first thought was "Horrible varnish" then realised that it wasn't varnish. Yeah, didn't buy anything because it grossed me out and I didn't want an item where I'd worry about the free germs coming with it...


Omg!  achhhhhhhhh That is Just Too Gross!  why?  Why??


----------



## Gabs007

Ddj634 said:


> Omg!  achhhhhhhhh That is Just Too Gross!  why?  Why??



Maybe she didn't notice? Or for her it was normal?


----------



## alwaysboots

Watchers who rewatch just to see whether you will drop the price. I had this happen last year with a recent season Chanel dress that is in fantastic condition. After the listing came to an end for a third time, I sent it to auction to start at 1/4 of the original listing's price as I had seen a recent auction with this pricing end quite reasonably. After the first night, I canceled the auction as I couldn't stomach the item potentially going for not even half its worth (estimated from how much designer resale stores were selling the same dress for). Almost immediately after I canceled the listing, a user who looks to have been watching the item messaged me whether I would put it back up. For another month, I actually did end up relisting for a slightly reduced price of my original listing and again, only watchers no buyers. I've kept the dress as its too much drama to get rid of a dress I was only selling because I had stopped wearing it. It's black, the design is classic but also modern (which sounds cheesy to say) that it should last decades so it's not frustrating to hang onto it.


----------



## Gabs007

alwaysboots said:


> Watchers who rewatch just to see whether you will drop the price. I had this happen last year with a recent season Chanel dress that is in fantastic condition. After the listing came to an end for a third time, I sent it to auction to start at 1/4 of the original listing's price as I had seen a recent auction with this pricing end quite reasonably. After the first night, I canceled the auction as I couldn't stomach the item potentially going for not even half its worth (estimated from how much designer resale stores were selling the same dress for). Almost immediately after I canceled the listing, a user who looks to have been watching the item messaged me whether I would put it back up. For another month, I actually did end up relisting for a slightly reduced price of my original listing and again, only watchers no buyers. I've kept the dress as its too much drama to get rid of a dress I was only selling because I had stopped wearing it. It's black, the design is classic but also modern (which sounds cheesy to say) that it should last decades so it's not frustrating to hang onto it.



I have watched items in the past if I wasn't sure if it is worth selling, if the seller didn't manage to sell it, or sold it really cheap, I decided to just skip it instead of going through the hassle of pictures and listing.


----------



## alwaysboots

Gabs007 said:


> I have watched items in the past if I wasn't sure if it is worth selling, if the seller didn't manage to sell it, or sold it really cheap, I decided to just skip it instead of going through the hassle of pictures and listing.


That's fair. I've watched items I think I'll take a better look at later but most times I don't look again and then have to watch for a second time (and then I forget about it again). I'm guilty of that. I'm also fine with users being uncertain whether or not they actually want the item so they just watch and think about it for a while and or then buying if a price drop convinces them. I guess I'm specifically talking about users who try to push sellers into unrealistically low prices where the seller loses out, which you could probably only know for certain if the user requests a large discount.


----------



## WonderWoman76

When something says the location is NY, or NJ, or CA, but it’s actually shipping from China which means it will take forever to get here, and be a pile of junk.


----------



## WonderWoman76

When no measurements are given.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

alwaysboots said:


> Watchers who rewatch just to see whether you will drop the price.


I've had things on my Watch List for years.  They may be 'good til cancelled' items, or ones the seller has mulitples of and constantly restocks. Sometimes I'm just not sure if I want it.  Sometimes I wait to see if the price drops or they put out another sitewide coupon.

There have been times when an item is not relisted where I'll contact the seller.  If they relist on my request, I always buy.  I don't string sellers along like that.


----------



## Ddj634

WonderWoman76 said:


> When something says the location is NY, or NJ, or CA, but it’s actually shipping from China which means it will take forever to get here, and be a pile of junk.


I've Seen That Also I get SO Disappointed and then irritated ~Why is it Listed that way???


----------



## Ddj634

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> I've had things on my Watch List for years.  They may be 'good til cancelled' items, or ones the seller has mulitples of and constantly restocks. Sometimes I'm just not sure if I want it.  Sometimes I wait to see if the price drops or they put out another sitewide coupon.
> 
> There have been times when an item is not relisted where I'll contact the seller.  If they relist on my request, I always buy.  I don't string sellers along like that.


I've Always Wondered How a Seller can keep an item listed so long-so they're not getting charged a fee by Ebay? (I've never sold~so I have No Idea how that works) I've done searches on my fav designers and this one has had seriously a few items on for at least 2 years.. Then I think Really? Maybe you need to look at the pricing... I've bought the SAME items for approx. 40% less. I get irritated because it's just too much~all her stuff is marked VERY high like that~ Seriously she'd have at least SOME Sales!!  Achhhh Ok I need to Stop or Forget it!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Store subscribers get a number of listing spaces each month at no charge, so 20 or 30 'good til cancelled' listings might not cost them anything.  There was talk that they would be cancelling stale listings like these, but I don't know what happened to that plan.

I've been watching one for almost 4 years now.  I contacted the seller a couple of times and got no responses, not even a 'get lost', so even if they dropped the price to near nothing, I probably wouldn't buy from that seller.


----------



## Ddj634

WonderWoman76 said:


> When no measurements are given.


OMG YES! I HATE when i'm Looking For Skirts and They Have Like a Waist Measurement and NO Hip/Thigh! I've  Spent So Much Time Emailing~ That Needs to be a Requirement with the Listings. Same for Blouses and Shirts etc. You Shouldn't be able to Post that Listing unless All info is Complete. I often wonder, Don't Those People want to know if THEY'RE Shopping online? Truly, Some Seller Will Say it's a Med or Large and ya Get it and it Doesn't Fit...


----------



## Ddj634

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  Store subscribers get a number of listing spaces each month at no charge, so 20 or 30 'good til cancelled' listings might not cost them anything.  There was talk that they would be cancelling stale listings like these, but I don't know what happened to that plan.
> 
> I've been watching one for almost 4 years now.  I contacted the seller a couple of times and got no responses, not even a 'get lost', so even if they dropped the price to near nothing, I probably wouldn't buy from that seller.


Agreed~ Nothing Good Would Come out of a Seller that's Ghosting.. I Also Wonder what kind of Condition that item you're Watching is.. And Ones I've Been Watching.. Mildew~Musty Who Knows. I've Bought Purses Like That and I've Never Had Luck 
With Getting those odors out..


----------



## Gabs007

Ddj634 said:


> I've Seen That Also I get SO Disappointed and then irritated ~Why is it Listed that way???



So people don't know it comes from China, additionally, if the item is defective or simply not as described, etc. they claim they can't issue return postage, so you end up paying a lot of money (in the UK tracked sending to China is about 28 GBP) which you most likely will never see again...

Same on this side of the pond, items I bought where they claimed it is in London, you get the confirmation mail that your item will be shipped from a warehouse in China....


----------



## meepabeep

Ddj634 said:


> How You Describe is Fair~ And True if a Buyer Wants Something that Looks New Then Buy New. Agreed.



This wasn't recent, but I had someone question me about a toy I described as having "numerous rubs, and black marks" (and it was priced accordingly). They said they couldn't see them in the pictures and wanted to know exactly where they were. My response was "Everywhere. As I said in the listing, it has numerous rubs, and black marks. I know they are hard to see, but they are there." This was a vintage toy from the 70's-80's, and collectors generally use them for custom projects when they are in that condition. And the price was about 1/2 of what they were selling for in good-mint condition. Why did I need to say where all of the flaws were. It would have been a very long description, they were everywhere   They didn't buy it, of course, but someone else did not too long after that.


----------



## Gabs007

meepabeep said:


> This wasn't recent, but I had someone question me about a toy I described as having "numerous rubs, and black marks" (and it was priced accordingly). They said they couldn't see them in the pictures and wanted to know exactly where they were. My response was "Everywhere. As I said in the listing, it has numerous rubs, and black marks. I know they are hard to see, but they are there." This was a vintage toy from the 70's-80's, and collectors generally use them for custom projects when they are in that condition. And the price was about 1/2 of what they were selling for in good-mint condition. Why did I need to say where all of the flaws were. It would have been a very long description, they were everywhere   They didn't buy it, of course, but someone else did not too long after that.



I think most of the people who buy online are a bit psycho, I much prefer sites that take a commission, check it and then send it to the buyer than dealing with serious mentalists. Sold something as "good" on Vide, simply because I bought it according to size, a DvF dress, and while it was the correct size in the dress, the item came quite large, looked ridiculous on me so I sold it on, it had no flaws but you could tell that it had been worn and washed so I sold it as just good. Buyer loved it, told me how good it looks on her, that she is surprised it is in such great condition, and she is going to wear it to a party, then to another event, blah blah. I think that's great, a week later she complains that she had it dry cleaned and they told her there were 3 stains on the dress. Well, since she wore it the whole week to parties and what not, I think that is how the stains got in, if there would have been stains there in the first place, one would think during a week of wearing she would have noticed? Especially in a dress that was light cream and yellow, kind of hard to hide a stain in very light material.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> This wasn't recent, but I had someone question me about a toy I described as having "numerous rubs, and black marks" (and it was priced accordingly). They said they couldn't see them in the pictures and wanted to know exactly where they were. My response was "Everywhere. As I said in the listing, it has numerous rubs, and black marks. I know they are hard to see, but they are there."


I don't whether you have a return policy but if you don't have one, that could be the reason why buyers want to know exactly what to expect. 

"Conditional" descriptions are so subjective and what you describe as "good" might be excellent to one buyer and poor to another. 

So even if you say "numerous rubs and black marks," if the buyer can't see them in the pictures than it's possible that the pictures need to be clearer, taken with the macro function, in better light or another way to let the buyer know exactly what to expect. 

And again, if there's a no return policy, that's even more reason why good buyers want to do their due diligence in learning what to expect.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> I don't whether you have a return policy but if you don't have one, that could be the reason why buyers want to know exactly what to expect.
> 
> "Conditional" descriptions are so subjective and what you describe as "good" might be excellent to one buyer and poor to another.
> 
> So even if you say "numerous rubs and black marks," if the buyer can't see them in the pictures than it's possible that the pictures need to be clearer, taken with the macro function, in better light or another way to let the buyer know exactly what to expect.
> 
> And again, if there's a no return policy, that's even more reason why good buyers want to do their due diligence in learning what to expect.



I don't take returns, so maybe that's why. I totally understand that descriptions are subjective. I've received items that were described as mint, that weren't, in my opinion, and ones that were better than described.

The picture of the toy ( model horse) was pretty clear (my photos usually are, I take them in natural light), but the paint job (dapple grey) "hid" a lot of the flaws. As for the other items people are asking about, where they can't see the "flaws", there really aren't any or they very light and/or small. I just don't want to say something is perfect,  when it is used, even if it is. For the reason above (subjective).



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Finally, I happen to have another horse just like it. As you can see the paint job is the reason you couldn't see the flaws. The photo of the one I sold was taken in natural light, so it was better than this one.

Personally, I think the people asking the questions are just really picky. I'm picky too, but I'm not that bad, lol.


----------



## meepabeep

I guess I should've said all that earlier....that my photos were clear, the paint job "hid" the flaws. Duh, lol. Sometimes I leave important parts out because I'm tired. Also, that the horse was sold as a "body", and people customize them with new paint jobs (etc.) anyway, so the condition shouldn't really matter.


----------



## meepabeep

Oh, and most importantly, almost all of the items eventually sold (I still have a couple of them), to other people of course, and I received positive feedback. I'm so absent minded today


----------



## alwaysboots

I have a new one as of today. I bid on and won an item on eBay then paid within 48 hours, specifically the second half because I wanted to see whether the day after I won the bid would have a coupon I could apply. After paying, the seller messaged me that the item was no longer available because she already sold it and forgot to take the listing down. Whether this is true or not, I'm not fussed as long as I do get a refund. It's just that she didn't tell me immediately after she got the message saying I won the bid but waited until I paid. Maybe she was waiting to see whether I'd back out (I've never returned or canceled a purchase on eBay) or maybe she didn't notice the sale until now. But she then contacted me about this using my personal email address - outside of eBay - asking if I could cancel and request a refund. By contacting me outside of eBay, at best she doesn't know how to cancel the order herself (but then why avoid contacting using eBay messages?). At worse she doesn't want eBay to know she wants to cancel the order, whether its to not put a strike against her account (with a feedback of around 30?) or to try a scam (I don't really think this is the case but by contacting me outside of eBay, my red flags are up).


----------



## whateve

alwaysboots said:


> I have a new one as of today. I bid on and won an item on eBay then paid within 48 hours, specifically the second half because I wanted to see whether the day after I won the bid would have a coupon I could apply. After paying, the seller messaged me that the item was no longer available because she already sold it and forgot to take the listing down. Whether this is true or not, I'm not fussed as long as I do get a refund. It's just that she didn't tell me immediately after she got the message saying I won the bid but waited until I paid. Maybe she was waiting to see whether I'd back out (I've never returned or canceled a purchase on eBay) or maybe she didn't notice the sale until now. But she then contacted me about this using my personal email address - outside of eBay - asking if I could cancel and request a refund. By contacting me outside of eBay, at best she doesn't know how to cancel the order herself (but then why avoid contacting using eBay messages?). At worse she doesn't want eBay to know she wants to cancel the order, whether its to not put a strike against her account (with a feedback of around 30?) or to try a scam (I don't really think this is the case but by contacting me outside of eBay, my red flags are up).


She wants you to cancel so it will look like you changed your mind. If she cancels because she is out of stock, she will have to pay fvf. Make her do the canceling.


----------



## alwaysboots

whateve said:


> She wants you to cancel so it will look like you changed your mind. If she cancels because she is out of stock, she will have to pay fvf. Make her do the canceling.


Thanks for the advice. I'll make sure to stick my ground and allow her to cancel, as that is her choice and not mine.


----------



## Gabs007

alwaysboots said:


> I have a new one as of today. I bid on and won an item on eBay then paid within 48 hours, specifically the second half because I wanted to see whether the day after I won the bid would have a coupon I could apply. After paying, the seller messaged me that the item was no longer available because she already sold it and forgot to take the listing down. Whether this is true or not, I'm not fussed as long as I do get a refund. It's just that she didn't tell me immediately after she got the message saying I won the bid but waited until I paid. Maybe she was waiting to see whether I'd back out (I've never returned or canceled a purchase on eBay) or maybe she didn't notice the sale until now. But she then contacted me about this using my personal email address - outside of eBay - asking if I could cancel and request a refund. By contacting me outside of eBay, at best she doesn't know how to cancel the order herself (but then why avoid contacting using eBay messages?). At worse she doesn't want eBay to know she wants to cancel the order, whether its to not put a strike against her account (with a feedback of around 30?) or to try a scam (I don't really think this is the case but by contacting me outside of eBay, my red flags are up).



Maybe she just decided to reply to the email attached to the PayPal?


----------



## Ddj634

alwaysboots said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll make sure to stick my ground and allow her to cancel, as that is her choice and not mine.


Off Topic Here,..... But When You Said You Waited to Pay Because There May Be a Coupon~What Does that Mean and Where do You Get it From? Is it Emailed to You? I Wouldn't Hate using one Sometimes!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gabs007 said:


> Maybe she just decided to reply to the email attached to the PayPal?



There are way too many scammers (as evidenced by the MANY threads here) to give this seller the benefit of the doubt. You are supposed to always always always communicate through eBay, there is no reason for seller not to know that. It actually takes extra effort to not communicate through eBay (I’m pretty sure the email link takes you right to eBay) so I doubt it was that simple.


----------



## Gabs007

BBC said:


> There are way too many scammers (as evidenced by the MANY threads here) to give this seller the benefit of the doubt. You are supposed to always always always communicate through eBay, there is no reason for seller not to know that. It actually takes extra effort to not communicate through eBay (I’m pretty sure the email link takes you right to eBay) so I doubt it was that simple.



She wanted to cancel a sale, seriously, a bit hard to scam someone, she possibly logged into PayPal, saw where the money came from. Being careful is good, but to expect everything to be a scam even if nothing could be scammed, that is really poisoning your life. Maybe she just wanted to reach out directly? Also here eBay had some serious hickups with the software where messages simply weren't sent. I tried to communicate with someone, messages didn't show up in her folder, she tried to send me stuff, didn't show up. When it worked, we exchanged screen shots of our message folders, both had nothing from the other, not a single message previously. Since she doesn't seem to sell a lot, she was possibly worried.

Also a lot of people have the eBay mails going to another email, due to the amount of spam, my PayPal is linked to my main email, otherwise I am drowning in eBay advertising for stuff I don't want or need, or reminders that I looked at an item and they picked stuff they think I want... She possibly just wanted to reach out the most direct way.


----------



## houseof999

I had a customer requesting to cancel an order immediately after buying. It still shows awaiting payment. I cancelled the order already. How do I get rid of the "awaiting payment" from my sold list?


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> Maybe she just decided to reply to the email attached to the PayPal?





Gabs007 said:


> She wanted to cancel a sale, seriously, a bit hard to scam someone, she possibly logged into PayPal, saw where the money came from. Being careful is good, but to expect everything to be a scam even if nothing could be scammed, that is really poisoning your life. Maybe she just wanted to reach out directly? Also here eBay had some serious hickups with the software where messages simply weren't sent. I tried to communicate with someone, messages didn't show up in her folder, she tried to send me stuff, didn't show up. When it worked, we exchanged screen shots of our message folders, both had nothing from the other, not a single message previously. Since she doesn't seem to sell a lot, she was possibly worried.
> 
> Also a lot of people have the eBay mails going to another email, due to the amount of spam, my PayPal is linked to my main email, otherwise I am drowning in eBay advertising for stuff I don't want or need, or reminders that I looked at an item and they picked stuff they think I want... She possibly just wanted to reach out the most direct way.


IMO she contacted through email so there would be no record in eBay that she was out of stock, and she was the one who wanted to cancel.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I had a customer requesting to cancel an order immediately after buying. It still shows awaiting payment. I cancelled the order already. How do I get rid of the "awaiting payment" from my sold list?


I don't think you can.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gabs007 said:


> She wanted to cancel a sale, seriously, a bit hard to scam someone, she possibly logged into PayPal, saw where the money came from. Being careful is good, but to expect everything to be a scam even if nothing could be scammed, that is really poisoning your life.



Hmm...maybe you just need to read through some of the threads here...or just be here longer. 

My post is based solely on my longstanding participation and/or reading here on TPF about many, many eBay scams other members here have discussed, and is not necessarily based on my personal experience.

I think you’d be surprised.

PS I’d be a bit more careful with your wording; personal attacks are a violation of the rules here at TPF. Even if it’s just hyperbole, this could easily be misconstrued. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I don't see anything personal here.

What I see is a seller that for some reason is unable or unwilling to fulfill a valid sale, either due to bad management of their listings or simple incompetence.  They likely have a history of it and may have even been warned about too many seller initiated cancellations, so they're trying to entice the buyer to request one.  Doing so by Messages could be seen as trying to elicit a sale offsite which they may have also been warned about.


----------



## Notorious Pink

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> I don't see anything personal here.



This -

"...but to expect everything to be a scam even if nothing could be scammed, that is really poisoning your life."

- could certainly be misconstrued. No?

This particular issue doesn't have anything directly to do with the matter that you are discussing, although it fails to acknowledge the hundreds of threads regarding scams we have been discussing here for well over ten years.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BBC said:


> No?



No.


----------



## Gabs007

BBC said:


> Hmm...maybe you just need to read through some of the threads here...or just be here longer.
> 
> My post is based solely on my longstanding participation and/or reading here on TPF about many, many eBay scams other members here have discussed, and is not necessarily based on my personal experience.
> 
> I think you’d be surprised.
> 
> PS I’d be a bit more careful with your wording; personal attacks are a violation of the rules here at TPF. Even if it’s just hyperbole, this could easily be misconstrued. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]




Oh where did you find a personal attack? If you are looking for one, I am sorry to disappoint you, unless you want to "easily misconstrue" something.

I am totally aware of eBay scams and all but with a cancellation how can she do a scam? As I said eBay lately had massive massive problems with messages, a good deal never arrived when sent but showed as sent. 

And as I explained, almost everybody I know has the eBay mails going to another mail account due to the spamming from eBay, however most people have the PayPal mail attached to the main account. The easiest explanation would be she got the "you got paid" mail from PP because she possibly forgot that she had something listed, that email shows the email address that Paypal payment was made from, so she just let the buyer know.

An email letting the buyer know that she doesn't have the item anymore, she could have tried to be polite. She wasn't saying "I will sell the dress if you pay me more" or anything like that.

I am very distrustful when it comes to eBay, because of the scams, but sometimes an email is just an email, is an email. And btw, please do not misconstrue my take on Gertrude Stein's poem.

I am totally surprised at the reaction to a perfectly harmless email, which is easily explained how it can happen, it's almost like trying to hold the door open for somebody and being accused of having sinister reasons. Put yourself in the shoes of the woman who sent the mail, you try to be nice and you get ripped to shreds because of that? Plus with all the bugs plaguing eBay at the moment, sometimes if a buyer doesn't send and I have tried to reach him or her several times via eBay, I also check my PP where the payment went, then send a little mail with "Hello I am the buyer of item .... Was wondering if you could let me have the tracking or tell me when it was sent, it doesn't show as sent on the system" because I don't want to open a "not received" case if the item is on the way, in quite a few cases, message went somewhere but not into the inbox (still showing on mine as sent), the seller didn't know he should tick the sent box or forgot, the mail has another super slow pace week and it is sitting somewhere, or was misdelivered and just takes longer. So far nobody took offense that I contacted them outside of eBay, regarding an item I bought, not trying to scam them out of anything, just trying to contact people before accusing somebody. Seriously, if somebody would then start to go "You're not supposed to contact me, you must be a scammer", can you imagine how well that would go down?

If somebody sends you an email and there is no attachment (which nobody in their right mind would open anyway from a stranger, especially not without scanning or would click on a link they send) they can't do any harm, I would have thought it would only be polite to reply to her with "Then please do cancel the sale" as that really is the responsibility of the seller in this case, if you want to stand on principles you could also add "Oh btw you shouldn't contact people outside of the eBay message system, eBay rules..."

If you are nice to people, most are not monsters back, not everybody is sinister, and personally I rather help somebody out who obviously seems to be a bit overwhelmed with eBay. I have been using eBay since the 90's, as you can imagine, I encountered quite a lot of scams, a "Sorry, the item is gone, forgot I had it on eBay" is just something that can happen if it is also listed on other sites and yes, it is her fault for forgetting, but heaven knows I tend to forget things sometimes.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Gabs007 said:


> An email letting the buyer know that she doesn't have the item anymore, she could have tried to be polite. She wasn't saying "I will sell the dress if you pay me more" or anything like that.
> 
> I am very distrustful when it comes to eBay, because of the scams, but sometimes an email is just an email, is an email.




You don't seem to understand how serious a violation this seller has committed.  Sellers are being suspended or having their accounts restricted for cancelling sales.  This seller apparently knows that and may well be at risk of that happening, which is why they're contacting the buyer outside the system and asking them to request the cancellation.  Sellers are also being sanctioned for the content of certain messages that could be considered seeking offsite sales.  Requesting cancellations is one of those types of content.  We've seen sellers being assessed the full FVF based on similar messages.

And yes, the distrust of the company and their terror tactics is EXACTLY why all communications MUST be within messages.

We've also seen that members' email addresses are no longer always included in PP which is likely because of this very thing.


----------



## Gabs007

BBC said:


> This -
> 
> "...but to expect everything to be a scam even if nothing could be scammed, that is really poisoning your life."
> 
> - could certainly be misconstrued. No?
> 
> This particular issue doesn't have anything directly to do with the matter that you are discussing, although it fails to acknowledge the hundreds of threads regarding scams we have been discussing here for well over ten years.



Wow, if saying that not having a positive outlook and expecting the worst all the time is a bad influence on your life (in fact it is, you're producing stress hormones like hell) is a personal attack for you, I am really really surprised, but I would say since you see it that way, I do understand your reaction and nothing personal, I rather disengage to avoid anything you might feel offended by.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Maybe I am being overly sensitive but I find it really annoying that I list my item in eBay.co.uk and all details and description are in English. Yet I get questions in long sentences/paragraphs in French. Why do they assume I can speak French? I learned Japanese as my 3rd language for goodness sake! LOL!


----------



## Gabs007

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You don't seem to understand how serious a violation this seller has committed.  Sellers are being suspended or having their accounts restricted for cancelling sales.  This seller apparently knows that and may well be at risk of that happening, which is why they're contacting the buyer outside the system and asking them to request the cancellation.  Sellers are also being sanctioned for the content of certain messages that could be considered seeking offsite sales.  Requesting cancellations is one of those types of content.  We've seen sellers being assessed the full FVF based on similar messages.
> 
> And yes, the distrust of the company and their terror tactics is EXACTLY why all communications MUST be within messages.
> 
> We've also seen that members' email addresses are no longer always included in PP which is likely because of this very thing.



Tbh I find eBay a bit well, totally useless and eager to strike, I had a friend go through hell because at one point another friend bought something on eBay while visiting him, they forgot to log out and in, so the guy said it's easy, he will just change the PP and pay the seller directly and then pick it up when it arrived. I don't know what his friend lost the account for, but they restricted his because apparently they had shared "financial information" and he had to send tons of documentation in.

Yes, the seller might know that eBay would punish her, so she is trying to avoid that, seriously, she isn't scamming anybody, she might be trying to keep her account, we all know what hoops eBay can throw up. 

I seriously I am just packing tons of bags for charity shops because I really don't want to deal with selling on eBay anymore, most buyers are totally nice, but if you get the odd one, they can make your life hell. I was saying the other day that so far it wasn't too bad, but had somebody who bought a bunch of items, long moans about postage, so I tried to find alternative sending, quite inconvenient for me, sent it, then she decided the items have flaws, none, just stuff I really didn't wear, basically she got about 10 dresses very cheap anyway because the listings ended at a stupid time (my mistake) and she was buying over 4 weeks, always asking me to wait and send combined. I had to remind her to pay quite a few times (you don't want to send the unpaid item alert or she will give you a bad feedback) then the merry run around to find cheaper sending options. Then she decided they are not as described as the colours apparently showed up differently on her screen. Stupidly I had put in the listing that I am having a low starting price for a quick sale as we are moving, she told me she doesn't want me to have more stress, she would take a reduction, knowing how eBay works, I would have paid for that as well. She ended up paying 15 Pounds for the dresses (Jaeger, French Connection, Whistles... Not designer but very high end High Street) including the sending. She never threatened outright with bad feedback but kept on saying she would like to be able to honestly say she is happy, I think anybody can read between the lines and what she meant.

I seriously can't stomach eBay anymore and I all my designer gear I need to get rid off, they will go on Vestaire or Rebelle, anywhere where I don't have to deal with some psycho buyers afterwards, the cheaper stuff, not worth selling for the trouble eBay causes. I honestly do feel with most sellers. Btw one of the experiences I made was how many items magically disappeared despite the tracking showing that the buyer signed for,  when you politely told them the item was delivered on (date and time) and signature is... All of a sudden they did remember.

I don't really understand how a lot of the scammers and fakers get away with stuff, eBay just doesn't seem to be interested, but if you cancel a sale as a seller, you're eBay's punching bag, I think they couldn't make it any clearer that they don't give a damn as long as they get their percentage. With a lot of other sites creeping up, I think eBay is slowly digging it's own grave.

Btw whenever a payment comes into my PayPal, I get told who sent it and the email attached to it.


----------



## Gabs007

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Maybe I am being overly sensitive but I find it really annoying that I list my item in eBay.co.uk and all details and description are in English. Yet I get questions in long sentences/paragraphs in French. Why do they assume I can speak French? I learned Japanese as my 3rd language for goodness sake! LOL!



Have you ticked the box that you are accepting their global seller program or something, if you you click the option that you don't send outside the UK, it shouldn't show up in any other page.


----------



## BeenBurned

Gabs007 said:


> Maybe she just decided to reply to the email attached to the PayPal?





Gabs007 said:


> Wow, if saying that not having a positive outlook and expecting the worst all the time is a bad influence on your life (in fact it is, you're producing stress hormones like hell) is a personal attack for you, I am really really surprised, but I would say since you see it that way, I do understand your reaction and nothing personal, I rather disengage to avoid anything you might feel offended by.


You are either terribly naive or just new to ebay and definitely haven't done much reading here.

Many of us who have a lot of listings can occasionally relist an item we don't have or that was already sold. And if we do that, it's OUR mistake as a seller to OWN that error. Yeah, it costs us a FVF and it is a ding on our accounts. Whether the seller made an honest mistake or not, it's not appropriate, honest or ethical for her to put it on to the buyer to request a cancellation. 

I don't know whether the seller accidentally sold an item that was already sold or whether she listed an item on auction and is unhappy with the final selling price but either way, SHE was wrong, owes the buyer her refund and needs to admit that the item isn't in stock. 

Out of curiosity, I'd be interesting in seeing the listing, either by PM or for the buyer to post it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Gabs007 said:


> Tbh I find eBay a bit well, totally useless and eager to strike, I had a friend go through hell because at one point another friend bought something on eBay while visiting him, they forgot to log out and in, so the guy said it's easy, he will just change the PP and pay the seller directly and then pick it up when it arrived. I don't know what his friend lost the account for, but they restricted his because apparently they had shared "financial information" and he had to send tons of documentation in.


This is another case where the "victim" (as you seem to believe) is wrong. Your friend agreed to Ebay's TOS when they opened the account and as per the terms of use, your friend is responsible for activity that occurs on his/her account. 

So by staying logged in to the account when other people have access to the computer was an error that cost your friend and his friend.



Gabs007 said:


> Yes, the seller might know that eBay would punish her, so she is trying to avoid that, seriously, she isn't scamming anybody, she might be trying to keep her account, we all know what hoops eBay can throw up.


Ebay doesn't want non-performing sellers. When a buyer wins and auction BINs an item, that buyer should reasonably expect the seller to follow through on the sale and ship the item upon receipt of payment. 

If the seller has renegged on previous sales and has a history, why would the buyer want to let her off the hook? 

IMO, that seller with a history should be restricted from selling and it'd be one fewer bad seller for buyers to deal with. And for the good sellers, it'll make their lives easier too.


Gabs007 said:


> I was saying the other day that so far it wasn't too bad, but had somebody who bought a bunch of items, long moans about postage, so I tried to find alternative sending, quite inconvenient for me, sent it, then she decided the items have flaws, none, just stuff I really didn't wear, basically she got about 10 dresses very cheap anyway because the listings ended at a stupid time (my mistake) and she was buying over 4 weeks, always asking me to wait and send combined. I had to remind her to pay quite a few times (you don't want to send the unpaid item alert or she will give you a bad feedback) then the merry run around to find cheaper sending options. Then she decided they are not as described as the colours apparently showed up differently on her screen. Stupidly I had put in the listing that I am having a low starting price for a quick sale as we are moving, she told me she doesn't want me to have more stress, she would take a reduction, knowing how eBay works, I would have paid for that as well. She ended up paying 15 Pounds for the dresses (Jaeger, French Connection, Whistles... Not designer but very high end High Street) including the sending. She never threatened outright with bad feedback but kept on saying she would like to be able to honestly say she is happy, I think anybody can read between the lines and what she meant..


IMO, the hassles with this buyer were your own doing. If you make yourself a doormat, buyers will take advantage.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gabs007 said:


> Have you ticked the box that you are accepting their global seller program or something, if you you click the option that you don't send outside the UK, it shouldn't show up in any other page.


I do ship to multiple countries but still doesn't mean I can all of a sudden speak all languages in those countries!


----------



## BadWolf10

I bought a rare color of a retired bag,  nwt. Paid a fairly high price,   but not complaining because it was rare and rare items are worth more.  It arrived packed beautifully and before scheduled.   I very carefully unwrapped it,  never damaging the wrapping  (always do with new bags, don't know why lol). And a smell hit me. Musty,  like the bag had been stored in the plastic and never allowed to breath. I set it out to air out, it did not. I even asked my daughter, "what do you think of this bag?" Without hinting to her about anything,she said, "it's gorgeous but what's that smell?" So I knew it wasn't just me being super picky. I contact the seller and initiate a return. The smell was not disclosed. She contacted me after authorizing the return, but not yet sending a label, stating that she has no idea where the smell would be coming from, offered me a discount, I declined. So far,  it is what it is nothing to really complain about. But then she waits to the very last possible day to send a label. Also sends a message that she will not accept the return unless the bag is EXACTLY as I received it (plastic on the handles, tassels wrapped, and outer plastic undamaged) which is totally reasonable.  I message her with pics assuring her I will send the bag back as I received it. No answer.  When I got the label finally,  I sent pics again with the label next to it to show when I took the pics so maybe it would give her peace of mind. I shipped it back. She received it, and no refund yet. I am sure she is frustrated about the transaction and she wants to be sure I am not scamming her, but I have been nothing but polite and I feel like she is waiting till the very last day to refund out of spite.  I just have to be patient. But it's a bit frustrating. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## chicinthecity777

BadWolf10 said:


> I bought a rare color of a retired bag,  nwt. Paid a fairly high price,   but not complaining because it was rare and rare items are worth more.  It arrived packed beautifully and before scheduled.   I very carefully unwrapped it,  never damaging the wrapping  (always do with new bags, don't know why lol). And a smell hit me. Musty,  like the bag had been stored in the plastic and never allowed to breath. I set it out to air out, it did not. I even asked my daughter, "what do you think of this bag?" Without hinting to her about anything,she said, "it's gorgeous but what's that smell?" So I knew it wasn't just me being super picky. I contact the seller and initiate a return. The smell was not disclosed. She contacted me after authorizing the return, but not yet sending a label, stating that she has no idea where the smell would be coming from, offered me a discount, I declined. So far,  it is what it is nothing to really complain about. But then she waits to the very last possible day to send a label. Also sends a message that she will not accept the return unless the bag is EXACTLY as I received it (plastic on the handles, tassels wrapped, and outer plastic undamaged) which is totally reasonable.  I message her with pics assuring her I will send the bag back as I received it. No answer.  When I got the label finally,  I sent pics again with the label next to it to show when I took the pics so maybe it would give her peace of mind. I shipped it back. She received it, and no refund yet. I am sure she is frustrated about the transaction and she wants to be sure I am not scamming her, but I have been nothing but polite and I feel like she is waiting till the very last day to refund out of spite.  I just have to be patient. But it's a bit frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


You should be able to leave a feedback which reflects how you think it went.


----------



## houseof999

Ugh! I got a best offer from an international customer. I accepted and 24 hours go by but 1no payment. No messages. I messaged asking when can I expect payment and hit a reply that it will be next week Monday! [emoji34]

Can I cancel this now or do I have to wait 48 hours as eBay said it could take up to 48 hours to pay? She has no intention of paying until then. If I cancel, what reason do I choose? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Wait the 48 hours to open the UPID, then wait for it to close if they still don't pay.

Cancelling will do you more harm than good.


----------



## houseof999

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Wait the 48 hours to open the UPID, then wait for it to close if they still don't pay.
> 
> Cancelling will do you more harm than good.


Thanks. Should I reply back at all asking for payment and ask if she wants to cancel the order instead? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Ugh! I got a best offer from an international customer. I accepted and 24 hours go by but 1no payment. No messages. I messaged asking when can I expect payment and hit a reply that it will be next week Monday! [emoji34]
> 
> Can I cancel this now or do I have to wait 48 hours as eBay said it could take up to 48 hours to pay? She has no intention of paying until then. If I cancel, what reason do I choose?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Wait the 48 hours to open the UPID, then wait for it to close if they still don't pay.
> 
> Cancelling will do you more harm than good.





houseof999 said:


> Thanks. Should I reply back at all asking for payment and ask if she wants to cancel the order instead?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Allowing her to cancel or doing so yourself sends those "buyers" the tacit message that it's okay to renege on their obligations. 

Open the UID and if she pays, good. If not, you can close it in 4 days. These buyers need to get the strikes they earn.


----------



## alwaysboots

Ddj634 said:


> Off Topic Here,..... But When You Said You Waited to Pay Because There May Be a Coupon~What Does that Mean and Where do You Get it From? Is it Emailed to You? I Wouldn't Hate using one Sometimes!


Coupons are usually on the Australian eBay homeage and on your eBay summery/watching page there is generally a 5 per cent off coupon you get to use three times over 1-2 months, before a new 5 per cent coupon comes out.
I'm not sure where other countries have their coupons or whether they get the same deals e.g. the 5 per cent off coupon. I hope this helps!


----------



## alwaysboots

The seller has not contacted me again and the status of the order has not changed (paid for but not shipped). The seller was fast to use my personal email to contact me to request I cancel the order after I paid, so I'm pretty annoyed at the zero communication after I said if she needs to, she will need to cancel the order.
She's probably waiting for me to request to cancel or, when the estimated arrival period has passed, for me to open an item not received case. These two options and the lack of communication are the most convenient for her, I guess. I hate to say it but when the estimated shipping period passes, I'm including the email she sent me outside of eBay and reporting the issue to eBay as it should only take about ten minutes to do.
Zero communication after asking me to cancel an order that I spent a few hundred dollars on, that went close to the original price (I thought I'd be smart and save about a hundred dollars by buying the item around half a year old that appeared to have close to zero wear) and then leaving the order as paid for but not sent or cancelled is frustrating and not something I signed up to deal with as a buyer. It would have been much less drama if I had bought it new.


----------



## alwaysboots

Gabs007 said:


> She wanted to cancel a sale, seriously, a bit hard to scam someone, she possibly logged into PayPal, saw where the money came from. Being careful is good, but to expect everything to be a scam even if nothing could be scammed, that is really poisoning your life. Maybe she just wanted to reach out directly? Also here eBay had some serious hickups with the software where messages simply weren't sent. I tried to communicate with someone, messages didn't show up in her folder, she tried to send me stuff, didn't show up. When it worked, we exchanged screen shots of our message folders, both had nothing from the other, not a single message previously. Since she doesn't seem to sell a lot, she was possibly worried.
> 
> Also a lot of people have the eBay mails going to another email, due to the amount of spam, my PayPal is linked to my main email, otherwise I am drowning in eBay advertising for stuff I don't want or need, or reminders that I looked at an item and they picked stuff they think I want... She possibly just wanted to reach out the most direct way.


After I emailed the seller back that I understand if she needs to cancel and that she will need to do this, not me, she has not replied. I waited 48 hours and then sent an eBay message on the third day and then an email to her on the fourth. Zero communication. The item's status is paid for but not sent.
I get that not everyone is a scrammer but this seller is a giant red flag at this stage. Other buyers who conducted everything over eBay can get the benefit of the doubt, but not this seller who contacted me outside of eBay and then nothing.


----------



## alwaysboots

Gabs007 said:


> Oh where did you find a personal attack? If you are looking for one, I am sorry to disappoint you, unless you want to "easily misconstrue" something.
> 
> I am totally aware of eBay scams and all but with a cancellation how can she do a scam? As I said eBay lately had massive massive problems with messages, a good deal never arrived when sent but showed as sent.
> 
> And as I explained, almost everybody I know has the eBay mails going to another mail account due to the spamming from eBay, however most people have the PayPal mail attached to the main account. The easiest explanation would be she got the "you got paid" mail from PP because she possibly forgot that she had something listed, that email shows the email address that Paypal payment was made from, so she just let the buyer know.
> 
> An email letting the buyer know that she doesn't have the item anymore, she could have tried to be polite. She wasn't saying "I will sell the dress if you pay me more" or anything like that.
> 
> I am very distrustful when it comes to eBay, because of the scams, but sometimes an email is just an email, is an email. And btw, please do not misconstrue my take on Gertrude Stein's poem.
> 
> I am totally surprised at the reaction to a perfectly harmless email, which is easily explained how it can happen, it's almost like trying to hold the door open for somebody and being accused of having sinister reasons. Put yourself in the shoes of the woman who sent the mail, you try to be nice and you get ripped to shreds because of that? Plus with all the bugs plaguing eBay at the moment, sometimes if a buyer doesn't send and I have tried to reach him or her several times via eBay, I also check my PP where the payment went, then send a little mail with "Hello I am the buyer of item .... Was wondering if you could let me have the tracking or tell me when it was sent, it doesn't show as sent on the system" because I don't want to open a "not received" case if the item is on the way, in quite a few cases, message went somewhere but not into the inbox (still showing on mine as sent), the seller didn't know he should tick the sent box or forgot, the mail has another super slow pace week and it is sitting somewhere, or was misdelivered and just takes longer. So far nobody took offense that I contacted them outside of eBay, regarding an item I bought, not trying to scam them out of anything, just trying to contact people before accusing somebody. Seriously, if somebody would then start to go "You're not supposed to contact me, you must be a scammer", can you imagine how well that would go down?
> 
> If somebody sends you an email and there is no attachment (which nobody in their right mind would open anyway from a stranger, especially not without scanning or would click on a link they send) they can't do any harm, I would have thought it would only be polite to reply to her with "Then please do cancel the sale" as that really is the responsibility of the seller in this case, if you want to stand on principles you could also add "Oh btw you shouldn't contact people outside of the eBay message system, eBay rules..."
> 
> If you are nice to people, most are not monsters back, not everybody is sinister, and personally I rather help somebody out who obviously seems to be a bit overwhelmed with eBay. I have been using eBay since the 90's, as you can imagine, I encountered quite a lot of scams, a "Sorry, the item is gone, forgot I had it on eBay" is just something that can happen if it is also listed on other sites and yes, it is her fault for forgetting, but heaven knows I tend to forget things sometimes.


"I am totally surprised at the reaction to a perfectly harmless email"
By reaching out to me outside of eBay she is breaking eBay's terms and conditions and if I went along with her request, I know I am less protected as a buyer. After I replied to her email, she has not sent another one. Considering it's been around five days, her request and that the status of my order has not changed, my reaction to her "harmless email" has correct.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

alwaysboots said:


> or, when the estimated arrival period has passed, for me to open an item not received case.




That's a common ploy often promoted on the US seller board.  Once the INR is opened, the seller simply refunds.  No communication required and no defect for a seller initiated cancellation.

Not sure about FB.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> That's a common ploy often promoted on the US seller board.  Once the INR is opened, the seller simply refunds.  No communication required and no defect for a seller initiated cancellation.
> 
> Not sure about FB.


She (the buyer) should be able to leave feedback.


----------



## alwaysboots

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> That's a common ploy often promoted on the US seller board.  Once the INR is opened, the seller simply refunds.  No communication required and no defect for a seller initiated cancellation.
> 
> Not sure about FB.



I reported the issue to ebay using: ebay help: contact us: buying and finding: problems with sellers (i.e. I sent an ebay help message - nothing else). I would have been happy to sort the issue out with the seller but due to the lack of communication and as they breached ebay terms and conditions put in place to protect sellers and buyers, I figured I've been polite enough by waiting a full business week for the seller to send at least one message or take some form of action. I'm not going to attempt contact with the seller again, at this point I'd rather just have ebay manage this issue.
Thanks again to everybody for all the advice and help!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another buyer contacted me wanted to offer less than half of the asking price (already below retail for a popular brand new item) but they would "pay straight away"! My listing has immediate payment requirement and no BO option. Anyway, declined and item sold at full asking price 2 days later to another buyer. 
To buyers who want to negotiate price, paying straight away is a basic necessity, not an advantage!


----------



## MAGJES

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *To buyers who want to negotiate price, paying straight away is a basic necessity, not an advantage!*



omg - yes. This!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Waiting to see what a seller is going to do.

I 'won' an auction late Friday so it's no big deal that they won't ship until tomorrow at the earliest.  Due date shows 7/2, which is fine.

However, this is a fairly rare item and they had two identical listings started just a few seconds apart.  Somebody else got the other one for a few dollars more.  I have an odd feeling this was an inadvertant duplicate listing and the seller had only one.  I'm expecting them to cancel on me.  No communication at all yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Waiting to see what a seller is going to do.
> 
> I 'won' an auction late Friday so it's no big deal that they won't ship until tomorrow at the earliest.  Due date shows 7/2, which is fine.
> 
> However, this is a fairly rare item and they had two identical listings started just a few seconds apart.  Somebody else got the other one for a few dollars more.  I have an odd feeling this was an inadvertant duplicate listing and the seller had only one.  I'm expecting them to cancel on me.  No communication at all yet.


Maybe send a message to the seller pointing out the possible double post but that your purchase was first so you hope she’ll honor it?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

It wasn't.    The other one ended a few seconds earlier and for a few dollars more.

Not a big deal.  I'll let it ride out just in case they did have two sets.


----------



## anthrosphere

Twice already I had 2 buyers PM'ing me on Mercari with their stupid phone number. Thankfully, the admin is quick to delete the message and ban their account, but it's annoying. I was really hoping it was from a potential buyer. And of course these trolls are targeting my most expensive item. Typical.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Most Helpful Authors
User  Helpful Count
castlemagicmemories 1167



Yeah ... right.  Not Eeeeven


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I get Saved Search email notifications, but I also refresh then pages a few times a day to see what has just been listed.  Saw one yesterday not long after if appeared.  Decided to pass on it though for now.  Somebody else bought it overnight.  This morning I get the email notification about that 'new' listing ...  that is no longer available.

Would it be THAT hard to parse those emails of items already sold?


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> I get Saved Search email notifications, but I also refresh then pages a few times a day to see what has just been listed.  Saw one yesterday not long after if appeared.  Decided to pass on it though for now.  Somebody else bought it overnight.  This morning I get the email notification about that 'new' listing ...  that is no longer available.
> 
> Would it be THAT hard to parse those emails of items already sold?


I've been getting emails of removed (fakes) listings that they're ending soon and to hurry if I'm still interested. This is after they were reported and removed.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I hate ordering stuff on Friday and wondering whether it will ship on Saturday or Monday.


----------



## nicole0612

One of my pet peeves is how my “recent searches” get deleted randomly, sometimes every week, sometimes every few weeks, but I don’t think I am doing anything to make it happen. I go through phases of looking for 7 or 8 specific things, and I search for them at least once a day, so it’s very nice to be able to just click on the previous searches instead of having to remember the exact perfect terminology. I guess I could just “save” the searches, but I have accumulated so many saved searches over the years that it would be a project to weed through them and delete the 90% that I no longer care about.


----------



## houseof999

Idk if I'm doing something wrong but I noticed a few of my listing got ZERO views in 5 days after listing. I checked all categories and everything seems fine but no views. I ended one and relisted in a new listing and now it has views and 2 watchers.  

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

There has been discussion on the Community Boards that views got wiped out recently.  They've never really been accurate though.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Waiting to see what a seller is going to do.
> 
> I 'won' an auction late Friday so it's no big deal that they won't ship until tomorrow at the earliest.  Due date shows 7/2, which is fine.
> 
> However, this is a fairly rare item and they had two identical listings started just a few seconds apart.  Somebody else got the other one for a few dollars more.  I have an odd feeling this was an inadvertant duplicate listing and the seller had only one.  I'm expecting them to cancel on me.  No communication at all yet.



Got it.  Must have had two after all, or they didn't ship the other one.

Minor issue with the item, but that's a separate matter I'll deal with the seller on.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

What was that rule about contact information again?


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> What was that rule about contact information again?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117272


Most are Chinese sellers (with a few from other Asian countries) who seem to get free passes.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

%*(^&)(*&)(**(&%#$!!!!!

Found a $100 item with Make Offer.  Sent an offer of $75 expecting them to counter in between somewhere.

Auto Accepted!!!!

Dang...  wish I'd have sent a lower offer now.  Who knows what their auto-accept level was set at??!!!!!  What if it was $50???


----------



## Bales25

I didn't think you could set an auto-accept level, only an auto-deny amount?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bales25 said:


> I didn't think you could set an auto-accept level, only an auto-deny amount?


You can now. They added the option a while back.


----------



## anthrosphere

Probably a minor annoyance but whatever... I hate those popups of “so and so party happening now!” On Poshmark, I don’t care for those parties and I wish there was a way to disable it. Whatever. I’m only using this app because my stuff on Mercari and eBay aren’t selling, so I thought I try it here. I dislike it already.


----------



## Nibb

I’m SICK of sellers raising prices midlisting! If I see something I like and I don’t purchase it immediately I may consider it in a couple of days. I’m noticing a really really troubling pattern of eBay sellers raising their prices midlisting. The fastest way to turn me off an item and it’s seller is to misrepresent the initial pricing. Sorry in my world sellers that practice price swapping cannot be trusted, what other issues are going to pop up after the purchase had been made?


----------



## anthrosphere

When I say NO OFFERS, I mean it. Don't send me an offer anyway thinking I'll change my mind. You will be ignored/declined. End of. Maybe I'll just let it expire so you can just wait it out.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  You may find a LOT of sellers raising prices in the near future.  The Idiots in Charge have deemed it 'wise' to restrict when and if sellers can place items on sale.  They now have ordained that an item must be at a price for a minimum of 14 days before it can be reduced using the Promotions Manager.


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> When I say NO OFFERS, I mean it. Don't send me an offer anyway thinking I'll change my mind. You will be ignored/declined. End of. Maybe I'll just let it expire so you can just wait it out.


ITA. I even had one ask me to lower price AND give free shipping! Um, no thanks. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  You may find a LOT of sellers raising prices in the near future.  The Idiots in Charge have deemed it 'wise' to restrict when and if sellers can place items on sale.  They not have ordained that an item must be at a price for a minimum of 14 days before it can be reduced using the Promotions Manager.


Ugh! This is annoying! How does this help the selling process? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

anthrosphere said:


> When I say NO OFFERS, I mean it. Don't send me an offer anyway thinking I'll change my mind. You will be ignored/declined. End of. Maybe I'll just let it expire so you can just wait it out.




Again, the Idiots in Charge have deemed it right and proper for offers to be available no matter what the seller wants, either by the Make Offer button they add without the seller's knowledge or via Messages.


----------



## meepabeep

Nibb said:


> I’m SICK of sellers raising prices midlisting! If I see something I like and I don’t purchase it immediately I may consider it in a couple of days. I’m noticing a really really troubling pattern of eBay sellers raising their prices midlisting. The fastest way to turn me off an item and it’s seller is to misrepresent the initial pricing. Sorry in my world sellers that practice price swapping cannot be trusted, what other issues are going to pop up after the purchase had been made?



I raise (and lower) prices all the time, depending on market value. If I see that something is consistently selling for more/less than what I have it listed for, I'll raise/lower my price.


----------



## aynrand

Could it be that sellers use excessively high pricing as a means of vetting buyers?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

[QUOTE="N.M.Nevuhmynd, post: 32395703, member: 581345"Dang...  wish I'd have sent a lower offer now.  Who knows what their auto-accept level was set at??!!!!!  What if it was $50???    [/QUOTE]

Little birdy told me I just happened to squeak in at the right penny.


----------



## angelacolumbia

I had a seller message me less than two hours after auction ended saying my item was all packed up, she was just waiting for payment to send it out. I sent payment. Three days later and she hasn’t shipped. [emoji849] 

I’ve got another auction I won and paid for over a week ago. First seller said she ran out of ink to print label. Then she was going to the store for more ink. Now radio dark. 

Both sellers have 100% positive feedback. 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alwaysboots

For those who remember my issue with the seller who contacted me using my personal email address, requesting that I cancel the order after I paid, now that I have a refund (I had to open an item not received case) - what feedback should I leave in 80 characters?
I would like to mention she contacted me outside of ebay, ignored all my communication (two eBay messages, one email) until she sent a second email saying 'why cant you just do it', and that I had to open an item not received case to receive a refund. What would be the most eBay-acceptable wording to express this?


----------



## Bales25

alwaysboots said:


> For those who remember my issue with the seller who contacted me using my personal email address, requesting that I cancel the order after I paid, now that I have a refund (I had to open an item not received case) - what feedback should I leave in 80 characters?
> I would like to mention she contacted me outside of ebay, ignored all my communication (two eBay messages, one email) until she sent a second email saying 'why cant you just do it', and that I had to open an item not received case to receive a refund. What would be the most eBay-acceptable wording to express this?



Whatever you do, do NOT mention the case or your feedback may be removed.  I'd perhaps say seller requested to cancel after payment, then delayed refund, and was non-responsive to inquiries.  If I was reading that feedback, all of that would matter more than the seller contacting you outside of eBay - not sure how you fit that tidbit in (or that some would understand why that's bad) in 80 characters.  At least, that's beyond my succinct communication skill level anyway!


----------



## alwaysboots

I haven't left negative feedback before so thanks for the help. Here's the fb I left in 80 characters:
"Seller asked to cancel after payment.Delayed refund, non-responsive to inquiries"


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

This!!!


I'm half tempted top send this 'seller' a message explaining that I do not buy from 5 years olds playing with Mommy's computer.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> This!!!
> 
> 
> I'm half tempted top send this 'seller' a message explaining that I do not buy from 5 years olds playing with Mommy's computer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120865


I think once I did sell to a child. The buyer's purchase history included 2 my size Barbies. She bought a keychain from me that was in the shape of a doll shoe. Then she opened an INR case, which I won, since tracking showed delivery.  This was  part of her message in the dispute: "YOUR,LOLYAL,COUSTMER,.AGE:38,YRS,. I'm AN ADULT ,.THANK-YOU,." I don't think an adult would feel the need to mention it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

People (who haven't contacted me before) who send useless messages that aren't questions about current listings e.g. "_I'm not paying more than $350 _" or "_You've got a lot of stuff to sell _"

And the system repeatedly tells me to respond.


----------



## Storm702

I bought a Halloween costume for one of the twinkies (I know it's only July, but I haven't had a baby to dress up in 12 years! Now I have two & I'm very excited). It was BIN, I made immediate payment, & never heard anything from the seller. I waited until the expected delivery date (a full week), and contacted the seller to see if my item had been shipped yet. Never heard a word back, opened & won eBay case, no hassle with the refund. I was just a bit surprised because they have over 2800 feedback with a 100% rating. It's  frustrating when there isn't any communication. I understand things come up or maybe there was an emergency, but all their listings are still active. Having said that, now I'm worried that something bad happened... anyway, the hunt for a costume is back on.


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> I bought a Halloween costume for one of the twinkies (I know it's only July, but I haven't had a baby to dress up in 12 years! Now I have two & I'm very excited). It was BIN, I made immediate payment, & never heard anything from the seller. I waited until the expected delivery date (a full week), and contacted the seller to see if my item had been shipped yet. Never heard a word back, opened & won eBay case, no hassle with the refund. I was just a bit surprised because they have over 2800 feedback with a 100% rating. It's  frustrating when there isn't any communication.* I understand things come up or maybe there was an emergency, but all their listings are still active. Having said that, now I'm worried that something bad happened... anyway, the hunt for a costume is back on.*


That's very possible. The following is an experience I had. 

Back in 2004-2005, over the course of a year, I'd made 3 purchases from a seller. The first two times, the items came within days. 

When I didn't receive my purchase the 3rd time, I tried to be patient because the seller was so good in the past. After sending messages once a week for 3 weeks and never getting a response, I opened a dispute and ultimately won it when the seller didn't respond. 

I suspect the seller died, thus the nosedive in feedback and disputes. He had all positive feedback until he didn't:
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...searchInterval=30&items=200&searchInterval=30

So, yeah, something could have happened to the seller and there's no way to know.


----------



## Storm702

BeenBurned said:


> That's very possible. The following is an experience I had.
> 
> Back in 2004-2005, over the course of a year, I'd made 3 purchases from a seller. The first two times, the items came within days.
> 
> When I didn't receive my purchase the 3rd time, I tried to be patient because the seller was so good in the past. After sending messages once a week for 3 weeks and never getting a response, I opened a dispute and ultimately won it when the seller didn't respond.
> 
> I suspect the seller died, thus the nosedive in feedback and disputes. He had all positive feedback until he didn't:
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...searchInterval=30&items=200&searchInterval=30
> 
> So, yeah, something could have happened to the seller and there's no way to know.


That's why I don't ever send nasty messages! I'd hate to be rude during a time of grief or illness.


----------



## rutabaga

I've had my eye on a certain bag and one popped up on ebay for a reasonable starting bid, but the seller only used stock photos and no photos of the actual bag. I emailed the seller asking if she had photos of the bag she's selling and she responds "Since the bag is new..no need to take pics..NO Wear.." Umm what?! I want to make sure you actually have a bag to sell. I'm watching the auction but am skeptical. feedback is ok and she sold the same style bag a couple months ago, which makes me wonder if they're fakes


----------



## glamourous1098

One of my pet peeves as a buyer is with clothing - the seller will post a million runway photos from every angle and then two pictures of the actual item, which is a completely different thing than the thing in the runway pictures.


----------



## meepabeep

Drop shippers and people who take photos in the store. What happens when the item sells


----------



## meepabeep

Someone just sent me non-media via media mail. I am not a happy camper  I let them have it. I told them I will probably have to pay the difference for the proper amount of postage (and they will have to refund me), because they will probably inspect it.  I also told them it can take weeks, and if they continue to use it, they will have some very unhappy buyers, and posibbly get in trouble with the law.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

meepabeep said:


> Drop shippers and people who take photos in the store. What happens when the item sells


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/zip-code-to-be-required-for-item-location-yay.990086/


----------



## meepabeep

meepabeep said:


> Someone just sent me non-media via media mail. I am not a happy camper  I let them have it. I told them I will probably have to pay the difference for the proper amount of postage (and they will have to refund me), because they will probably inspect it.  I also told them it can take weeks, and if they continue to use it, they will have some very unhappy buyers, and posibbly get in trouble with the law.



Well, it was inspected, apparently when they were at the PO counter, and they had to send it the right way (priority).  I got it today


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Gotta love that these 'programmers'  get six figure salaries for these imbecilliac results.  On another board, somebody is asking about reinstalling XP on an older slower, weaker computer that may not handle newer OSs.  So I figured I'd search for XP Professional and see what came up.  Does anybody see an issue here?


----------



## BeenBurned

One of my pet peeves: 

Sellers who separate parts of an item and sell them separately. 

*Example 1*: Checkbook wallet that comes from the manufacturer with both the main wallet and the checkbook insert. 

Seller separates the pieces and sells the checkbook insert in one listing and the rest of the wallet in another. (Seller also fails to disclose that wallet is incomplete and checkbook cover has been removed.)

*Example 2*: Seller has handbag that comes with hang tag and dust bag.

Seller removes hang tag, lists in one listing.
Seller lists handbag in a second listing. 
Seller lists dust bag in a third listing.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Example 3:  2 piece lingerie set, teddy/cami with robe.  

Seller lists the robe in one listing
Seller lists the teddy/cami in a separate listing

Total is higher than other sellers who list both as a set as it came from the store.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Total is higher than other sellers who list both as a set as it came from the store.


Exactly! That's why it's my peeve!


----------



## whateve

^^
Seller separates strap from purse and sells each separately.


----------



## 2cello

People do that?  I can’t imagine wanting a bag that much that I’d deal with such a jerkwad.


----------



## whateve

I'm worried about not getting messages from buyers. So I check my ebay selling page several times a day. I'm using the new format and it shows me how many items have questions. Even after you answer the questions, they still show. I have two items showing with questions, both of which were answered days ago. That is peeve #1. If I've already answered, stop telling me about them.

This morning I got a question on another item. I saw it on my tablet and answered it through the app. Then I got my computer and looked at my selling page, and it still only shows 2 items with questions. The new item isn't showing there but in my messages, it shows as answered. This means I can't even rely on the selling page to tell me if I have questions. Peeve #2.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

And let's not forget the digbats that remove the starter ink tanks that come packed inside printer boxes, then sell the printer and the ink tanks separately in two listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm worried about not getting messages from buyers. So I check my ebay selling page several times a day. I'm using the new format and it shows me how many items have questions. Even after you answer the questions, they still show*. I have two items showing with questions, both of which were answered days ago.* That is peeve #1. If I've already answered, stop telling me about them.


I have 2 "unanswered" questions still showing also, both of which were answered long ago.  

One of those "questions" is *2 months old* (!!) was from a buyer who canceled right after buying the "merino wool" item then asked if it was cashmere. 

I canceled (buyer request) minutes after receiving and answering. Why it's still showing 2+ months later is beyond me!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have 2 "unanswered" questions still showing also, both of which were answered long ago.
> 
> One of those "questions" is *2 months old* (!!) was from a buyer who canceled right after buying the "merino wool" item then asked if it was cashmere.
> 
> I canceled (buyer request) minutes after receiving and answering. Why it's still showing 2+ months later is beyond me!


Wow, at least I'm only seeing questions on active listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Wow, at least I'm only seeing questions on active listings.


LOL! That's the only one on a completed listing. I just wish I could make it go away. Sometimes there's a "mark as answered" button, but it's not always on every listing.


----------



## threadbender

EBay is not sending me me messages stating I won items. I am glad I thought to look last night. I figured I had been outbid but looked anyway. I received nothing from EBay even after I paid! I am not impressed. And, I did look in my messages to see if it just hadn't sent but there is nothing there. In MyEbay, it showed I had won and it was awaiting payment. smh


----------



## houseof999

carlpsmom said:


> EBay is not sending me me messages stating I won items. I am glad I thought to look last night. I figured I had been outbid but looked anyway. I received nothing from EBay even after I paid! I am not impressed. And, I did look in my messages to see if it just hadn't sent but there is nothing there. In MyEbay, it showed I had won and it was awaiting payment. smh


How long ago did you win? 
I recently opened an unpaid case.  The buyer won a vintage Coach crossbody. Waited 48 hours. Messaged the buyer asking when can I expect payment.. nothing. I am still waiting to hear back from eBay about the case. It's still unpaid.


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> EBay is not sending me me messages stating I won items. I am glad I thought to look last night. I figured I had been outbid but looked anyway. I received nothing from EBay even after I paid! I am not impressed. And, I did look in my messages to see if it just hadn't sent but there is nothing there. In MyEbay, it showed I had won and it was awaiting payment. smh


Is it possible that there are delays between the ends of the auctions/listings and the notifications? 

I'm finding that there are some significant delays (hours up to nearly a full day) between some listings that have ended and the time I get a notification of either payment or the suggestion to relist. 

Additionally, there's a delay in getting the paypal notifications of payment for items that were BIN'ed. I get the alert on my phone immediately but it's hours before the email arrives.


----------



## threadbender

I won the auction last night. Still nothing from EBay. I went in and paid for it so hoping the seller received the notification. It is not a big purchase; an impulse, really, so I am in no hurry. I just like to know I won without going to the EBay site. I haven't been receiving outbid notices for months, so figured I had lost it when I did not receive anything. Glad I checked.


----------



## BeenBurned

Another of my pet peeves: 

When a seller has a return policy, they are REQUIRED to take returns for ANY reason. I wish sellers would make themselves aware of the rules before they make their own unenforceable ones.

While looking at a fake Coach listing from a seller who has 30-day returns, her listings state, _"*RETURNS: *Returns are accepted within 30 days of purchase. All items returned must be in original condition, UNUSED, and must have all tags attached, all packaging and contents of package included in return shipment. We do not accept returns due to clothing not fitting properly. Buyers are responsible for return shipping charges. *NOTE: All leather goods (to include but not limited to) handbags, purses, laptop, computer, messenger bags, backpacks, briefcases, phone cases are non-returnable."*_

Ebay doesn't care if the item doesn't fit. 
Ebay doesn't care if you're returning a leather good. 
Ebay DOES care that the seller is required to honor her 30-day return policy and this seller seems to believe she doesn't have to do so.

https://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_ft...ting+properly.+Buyers+are+responsib&_osacat=0


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Another of my pet peeves:
> 
> When a seller has a return policy, they are REQUIRED to take returns for ANY reason. I wish sellers would make themselves aware of the rules before they make their own unenforceable ones.
> 
> While looking at a fake Coach listing from a seller who has 30-day returns, her listings state, _"*RETURNS: *Returns are accepted within 30 days of purchase. All items returned must be in original condition, UNUSED, and must have all tags attached, all packaging and contents of package included in return shipment. We do not accept returns due to clothing not fitting properly. Buyers are responsible for return shipping charges. *NOTE: All leather goods (to include but not limited to) handbags, purses, laptop, computer, messenger bags, backpacks, briefcases, phone cases are non-returnable."*_
> 
> Ebay doesn't care if the item doesn't fit.
> Ebay doesn't care if you're returning a leather good.
> Ebay DOES care that the seller is required to honor her 30-day return policy and this seller seems to believe she doesn't have to do so.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_ftrt=901&_fosrp=1&_sop=10&_sadis=15&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&_stpos=02452-5729&_ftrv=1&_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_nkw=NOTE:+All+leather+goods+(to+include+but+not+limited+to)+handbags,+purses,+laptop,+computer,+messenger+bags,+backpacks,+briefcases,+phone+cases+are+non-returnable.&_trksid=m570.l1313&_odkw="RETURNS:+Returns+are+accepted+within+30+days+of+purchase.+All+items+returned+must+be+in+original+condition,+UNUSED,+and+must+have+all+tags+attached,+all+packaging+and+contents+of+package+included+in+return+shipment.+We+do+not+accept+returns+due+to+clothing+not+fitting+properly.+Buyers+are+responsib&_osacat=0


You can set the return policy for each listing, so there is no excuse for having 30 day returns specified on her purse listings. She is trying to get her seller discount without actually following the rules.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> I won the auction last night. Still nothing from EBay. I went in and paid for it so hoping the seller received the notification. It is not a big purchase; an impulse, really, so I am in no hurry. I just like to know I won without going to the EBay site. I haven't been receiving outbid notices for months, so figured I had lost it when I did not receive anything. Glad I checked.


Check your ebay notifications settings. Maybe it changed.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

My pet peeve in that area is that they have no business dictating return terms  Sellers should be able to set whatever terms they wish and buyers should abide by them.

No returns should mean NO returns.

Interfering in a No Returns policy should be tightly limited to fraudulent listings.  It stinks, it doesn't fit, it's aqua not blue/green, etc. should never be 'not as described'.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> My pet peeve in that area is that they have no business dictating return terms  Sellers should be able to set whatever terms they wish and buyers should abide by them.
> 
> No returns should mean NO returns.
> 
> Interfering in a No Returns policy should be tightly limited to fraudulent listings.


I agree. I would be willing to accept returns if I could have a 5 day or less time limit. No one needs 30 days to decide if they don't want something I'm selling. That's 30 days they get to use it for free and cause damage that I wouldn't be able to prove. Ebay's policies have forced me to stop accepting returns.


----------



## Kidclarke

The mobile app has been annoying me recently. It shows old bought items randomly on my purchases when I have already deleted them. Then last week I purchased an item and the seller did not ship for 5 days but no rush for me. I went to look and it said I had not paid! I was like oh my, and went online (I usually do buy it now, if there's an auction I am online to pay right away) to see what that was about then it shows it's paid. They need to update the app or something cause it is being all weird on my end.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> . She is trying to get her seller discount without actually following the rules.


Exactly, she's cheating!


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> Check your ebay notifications settings. Maybe it changed.


I will. Thanks. I did receive notification of winning a best offer, though.


----------



## BadWolf10

I sent a return back to Ebay, using their label. I dropped it off at the UPS store, on Friday.  USPS still hasn't scanned it so ebay shows it as not having been shipped back yet.  Grrr. I know I should have taken it to the post office to have it scanned, but sometimes I just don't have time. I hope the post office scans it soon, or I'm out $150. Oye.


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> I sent a return back to Ebay, using their label. I dropped it off at the UPS store, on Friday.  USPS still hasn't scanned it so ebay shows it as not having been shipped back yet.  Grrr. I know I should have taken it to the post office to have it scanned, but sometimes I just don't have time. I hope the post office scans it soon, or I'm out $150. Oye.


Knowing how my UPS store works, if you don't drop things off early enough in the day on Friday, they just sit in the store until Monday. They may only make one delivery a day to USPS, probably around 3 or 4 pm, and if the post office doesn't scan it when received, it might not be scanned until it reaches a distribution center. With my post office, any packages received after 4 pm miss the truck to the distribution center, so they don't go until the following day.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm a buyer (have not tried selling anything on Ebay yet) and I am one of those unicorn buyers. I am polite, honest, I pay immediately and never play any games with any sellers.

My pet peeve is with a seller whom you've contacted for more pictures (because they only posted 3 pics from far away and in BAD lighting), they tell you they are on vacation, returning on Tuesday and I wait a week and a half to hear back before I tried contacting them again and it's been crickets for the past 3 days.

At this point I'm moving on as I can't even tell if the product is authentic, but there are irresponsible sellers who don't do enough to market their products properly and then drop the ball when an interested party contacts them.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Is ebay giving out some sort of new account coupon or something??  The past week I have had several zero feedback buyers, one who wanted to negotiate a better price after he purchased the item, another who wanted to make weekly payments on a $70 item, and another sob story about late payment on a $8 shirt after purchase.  Full moon syndrome??  Its just super rare to have so many zero feedbacks with issues all in the same week.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  I got a $5 coupon on a '0' account I have stashed away for a rainy day.


----------



## whateve

A zero feedback, brand new ebayer sent me an offer last night that was 55% of my asking price, on an item that isn't set up to take offers. Then before I responded, she sent another even lower offer, about 45% of my price. What does she think? That I would be more likely to accept a lower offer? As usual, when I responded politely, she didn't have enough manners to thank me for my time.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> A zero feedback, brand new ebayer sent me an offer last night that was 55% of my asking price, on an item that isn't set up to take offers. Then before I responded, she sent another even lower offer, about 45% of my price. What does she think? That I would be more likely to accept a lower offer? As usual, when I responded politely, she didn't have enough manners to thank me for my time.


I don't know what's going on their mind.. I had a rare bag listed for $249 OBO. I had a buyer that offered $150, $175 and then went lower to $125!! I don't see the logic in the last offer.


----------



## xincinsin

whateve said:


> A zero feedback, brand new ebayer sent me an offer last night that was 55% of my asking price, on an item that isn't set up to take offers. Then before I responded, she sent another even lower offer, about 45% of my price. What does she think? That I would be more likely to accept a lower offer? As usual, when I responded politely, she didn't have enough manners to thank me for my time.


She probably counted her pennies and realized that she couldn't afford 55%


----------



## whateve

xincinsin said:


> She probably counted her pennies and realized that she couldn't afford 55%


Actually she came back and asked what was my lowest price. I told her it was the price I listed it for. She bought it!


----------



## xincinsin

whateve said:


> Actually she came back and asked what was my lowest price. I told her it was the price I listed it for. She bought it!


Newbie mistake? Perhaps she thought she had to bargain?  
I once made an offer for an item. There was Best Offer in the listing. But the seller replied saying she wanted the listed price. I bought it any way. I figured it was probably one of those cases where eBay added a Best Offer option without the seller realizing it (I checked feedback; the seller was mainly a buyer).


----------



## nicole0612

xincinsin said:


> Newbie mistake? Perhaps she thought she had to bargain?
> I once made an offer for an item. There was Best Offer in the listing. But the seller replied saying she wanted the listed price. I bought it any way. I figured it was probably one of those cases where eBay added a Best Offer option without the seller realizing it (I checked feedback; the seller was mainly a buyer).



This is possible. The first time I used the “best offer” button I mulled over forever before making an offer I was convinced was competitive, I was shocked to immediately see “3 offers” under the listing or something like that, so within seconds I submitted a higher offer. I realized later that it was how many offers I had left if the seller declined my initial offer, not how many other offers the seller had received  Of course a few hours later they accepted my higher offer of the two!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> This is possible. The first time I used the “best offer” button I mulled over forever before making an offer I was convinced was competitive, I was shocked to immediately see “3 offers” under the listing or something like that, so within seconds I submitted a higher offer. I realized later that it was how many offers I had left if the seller declined my initial offer, not how many other offers the seller had received  Of course a few hours later they accepted my higher offer of the two!


In my case, my listing didn't have the best offer option. She sent me messages with the offers.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> In my case, my listing didn't have the best offer option. She sent me messages with the offers.


Really really hate it when this happens.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I guess my current peeve is just generally slow in selling. I have sold a bit earlier in the year but since into the summer, almost nothing! Some have health watchers but no sales. Are people all on vacation and enjoying the hot weather?


----------



## Catbird9

"The _listing_ you're looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you."


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I already have the item.  It's fine, as described.  I like it and was thinking of buying another.

Morons.


----------



## Nikki_

Buyer sends me a B.O in which I gave it some thought and accepted. Buyer then disappears off the face of the earth and I have to waste time opening a unpaid item case. (I messaged the buyer and gave them over a week to pay with no response)

Why even bother making a B.O. if you have no intention of purchasing the item?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  So I get a seller that disappears ....

Couple of days ago, I find an item but have a few questions.  Always ask first, right?  Seller replies right away to the first question but says it will be a couple of days before thy can answer the second.  That reply comes in this morning.  Again, it's what I want, so I'm set to buy but get tied up for a couple of hours.  I put in my cart and get a vacation message that the seller is away and I can't buy until they get back.


----------



## vernis-lover

Found an item.  Seller says it is new but there is definite evidence of use on the pictures.  Email to clarify. She replies saying she is working away from home, didn't want to wait to list the item so borrowed pics of the same item from the internet but assures me hers is new.  Really?  This is what eBay has come to?


----------



## Addicted to bags

vernis-lover said:


> Found an item.  Seller says it is new but there is definite evidence of use on the pictures.  Email to clarify. She replies saying she is working away from home, didn't want to wait to list the item so borrowed pics of the same item from the internet but assures me hers is new.  Really?  This is what eBay has come to?


That is fishy to say the least... Who knows which story to believe? Her photo is "borrowed" or that her item is actually new? Please share what you decide to do.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> Found an item.  Seller says it is new but there is definite evidence of use on the pictures.  Email to clarify. She replies saying she is working away from home, didn't want to wait to list the item so borrowed pics of the same item from the internet but assures me hers is new.  Really?  This is what eBay has come to?


Did you do an image search to see if you could find the source of the pictures?


----------



## angelacolumbia

I think the lowball offer mentality is from poshmark buyers. I recently made a posh account to sell some clothing and I’ve experienced nothing but lowball offers. I see lots of other sellers stating “no lowballs or trades.”


----------



## whateve

angelacolumbia said:


> I think the lowball offer mentality is from poshmark buyers. I recently made a posh account to sell some clothing and I’ve experienced nothing but lowball offers. I see lots of other sellers stating “no lowballs or trades.”


Mercari is like that too. I feel I have to price my things higher in order to get the price I actually want.


----------



## vernis-lover

Addicted to bags said:


> That is fishy to say the least... Who knows which story to believe? Her photo is "borrowed" or that her item is actually new? Please share what you decide to do.


Oh, I hit the back button.  She had attitude anyway.  When I explained (very politely) stolen photos are a common scam she said 'you don't have to bid!'  I don't and, what's more, I won't.  I didn't bother replying to that - there was obviously no reasoning with her and if it was the truth then she's obviously desperate for the money to not want to wait a week to take her own photos.


----------



## vernis-lover

BeenBurned said:


> Did you do an image search to see if you could find the source of the pictures?


Looking at the photos in more detail they were all different sources as had different backgrounds etc.  So I didn't bother.


----------



## whateve

Not ebay, but Mercari. I listed an item yesterday for $75. It already has 9 likes. Mercari sent me a message "Your item is on fire! Try dropping the price by $33 and we'll let potential buyers know." $33?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Not ebay, but Mercari. I listed an item yesterday for $75. It already has 9 likes. Mercari sent me a message "Your item is on fire! Try dropping the price by $33 and we'll let potential buyers know." $33?



That's just crazy. And after only one day?!


----------



## chicinthecity777

So I follow this seller who I know is based in the UK. And I used to be able to see his listing in £ and shipping to the UK is free. Since eBay started to email me their new listing, everything in the email is now quoted in US$ and a massive shipping cost as if it was to be shipped to the U.S. Even when I log on specifically to eBay.co.uk, it still shows me everything in $. So bloody annoying!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Try a different browser or device.  Could be one of those cookie things.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I follow this seller who I know is based in the UK. And I used to be able to see his listing in £ and shipping to the UK is free. Since eBay started to email me their new listing, everything in the email is now quoted in US$ and a massive shipping cost as if it was to be shipped to the U.S. Even when I log on specifically to eBay.co.uk, it still shows me everything in $. So bloody annoying!


Are the emails coming from ebay.com or ebay.uk?


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Are the emails coming from ebay.com or ebay.uk?


Oh interesting! I just checked, the email has a .com domain. And some of other emails I got from eBay has .co.uk domain. But how? The seller is based in the UK and I am too. Also doesn't explain when I log on to eBay.co.uk specifically, still seeing $.


----------



## restricter

New scam?  Got this from a 0 feedback buyer:

Hi!

I've been searching high and low for this piece, un-worn.

I plan on purchasing, just need to wait until mid next week when I'm back from OOT.

Is there any chance you would hold the item for me??


FWIW, I wrote back and told her this item, which hadn’t sold for over six months, would most likely be waiting for her.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> New scam?  Got this from a 0 feedback buyer:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've been searching high and low for this piece, un-worn.
> 
> I plan on purchasing, just need to wait until mid next week when I'm back from OOT.
> 
> Is there any chance you would hold the item for me??
> 
> 
> FWIW, I wrote back and told her this item, which hadn’t sold for over six months, would most likely be waiting for her.


I’m not sure that it’s a scam as much as some jerk just wanting to play games by getting you excited thinking it’s going to be sold. 

I’ve had similar cases where I’ve said that if it’s still available when you get back, you can buy but it’ll be first come, first serve.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I’m not sure that it’s a scam as much as some jerk just wanting to play games by getting you excited thinking it’s going to be sold.
> 
> I’ve had similar cases where I’ve said that if it’s still available when you get back, you can buy but it’ll be first come, first serve.



It’s such a Poshmark behavior.  They do that all the time over there.


----------



## whateve

Seriously? I've been looking at my expired listings, trying to figure out which ones I want to use my meager free listings to relist, and instead of showing me my listing, it shows me someone else's. At least there is a link that I can click on to get back to my listing. Except this time, it shows me another of my expired listings. "The listing you are looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you." They are similar, they are the same except for the color, but both are expired. So why substitute?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Seriously? I've been looking at my expired listings, trying to figure out which ones I want to use my meager free listings to relist, and instead of showing me my listing, it shows me someone else's. At least there is a link that I can click on to get back to my listing. Except this time, it shows me another of my expired listings. "The listing you are looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you." They are similar, they are the same except for the color, but both are expired. So why substitute?


Crazy. eBay is making too many changes too fast. They're creating chaos and inconvenience for many, but guaranteed lifetime employment for software engineers whose job will be to fix the problems created by other software engineers who were trying to fix what wasn't broken in the first place.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Seriously? I've been looking at my expired listings, trying to figure out which ones I want to use my meager free listings to relist, and instead of showing me my listing, it shows me someone else's. At least there is a link that I can click on to get back to my listing. Except this time, it shows me another of my expired listings. "The listing you are looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you." They are similar, they are the same except for the color, but both are expired. So why substitute?


A similar pet peeve is when an item is relisted. If I go to the unsold ended listing, instead of showing me the "similar" listing that may not even be similar, why not show me the same item that was relisted!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> A similar pet peeve is when an item is relisted. If I go to the unsold ended listing, instead of showing me the "similar" listing that may not even be similar, why not show me the same item that was relisted!


Yes! I imagine I'm losing sales due to this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another day, another bloody update from eBay! I just found out all my listings have been automatically enrolled in "click and collect" delivery option. I only want to offer this service on some of my lower priced items. I don't want a 3rd party to handle my higher priced items. So I used to be able to manually select the C&C option on the ones I want to offer. Now there is no easy way of doing that! FFS!


----------



## holiday123

I just listed an item using "sell similar" on an item with calculated shipping and ebay tried to check "free shipping."  Good thing I caught it.  And they changed my seller view again.  Had to google to get back to basics.  Can they just leave everything alone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Another day, another bloody update from eBay! I just found out all my listings have been automatically enrolled in "click and collect" delivery option. I only want to offer this service on some of my lower priced items. I don't want a 3rd party to handle my higher priced items. So I used to be able to manually select the C&C option on the ones I want to offer. Now there is no easy way of doing that! FFS!



Ooh, I don’t know what or where this is. Can you explain? I’ve never heard of C&C, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Catbird9

BBC said:


> Ooh, I don’t know what or where this is. Can you explain? I’ve never heard of C&C, thanks for the warning.


This is available to UK and AU sellers. Buyers can pick up their package at a "collection point" instead of having it shipped to their home. The package still has to be shipped to the collection point.
https://pages.ebay.co.uk/clickandcollect/

This is different from "Local Pickup" where the item isn't shipped at all, the buyer picks it up at the seller's location.
https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/posting-items/setting-postage-options/local-pickup?id=4181


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> This is available to UK and AU sellers. Buyers can pick up their package at a "collection point" instead of having it shipped to their home. The package still has to be shipped to the collection point.
> https://pages.ebay.co.uk/clickandcollect/
> 
> This is different from "Local Pickup" where the item isn't shipped at all, the buyer picks it up at the seller's location.
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/posting-items/setting-postage-options/local-pickup?id=4181


It sounds like something I wouldn't want. If the buyer doesn't pick it up it gets returned to the seller and they get a refund.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Someday soon in the US:


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sellers-buyers-heads-up-usps-gopost-package-lockers.993166/


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Someday soon in the US:
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sellers-buyers-heads-up-usps-gopost-package-lockers.993166/


The difference is that in the UK version, the seller has to opt in.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> The difference is that in the UK version, the seller has to opt in.


I just op-ed myself out of this nonsense!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Catbird9 said:


> This is available to UK and AU sellers. Buyers can pick up their package at a "collection point" instead of having it shipped to their home. The package still has to be shipped to the collection point.
> https://pages.ebay.co.uk/clickandcollect/
> 
> This is different from "Local Pickup" where the item isn't shipped at all, the buyer picks it up at the seller's location.
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/posting-items/setting-postage-options/local-pickup?id=4181



Thank you for explaining. [emoji254]


----------



## bobolo

I hate when I report a fake item 
And the item is still listed24 hours later

Even though the listing states it’s not authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

bobolo said:


> I hate when I report a fake item
> And the item is still listed24 hours later
> 
> Even though the listing states it’s not authentic


What's the listing?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I love the ones like I found this morning, one item made by one company, with the names of five other similar companies in the title.  Completely unrelated to this item except that they all make similar items of their own brand.


----------



## bobolo

BeenBurned said:


> What's the listing?



Hermes Évelyne 3. Pink ends within 24 hours
It stated in the listing no authentication 
It’s not original 

Item 
283096786901


----------



## restricter

Ugh.  Newbie buyer.  After she pays, wants to know if it’s authentic AND has an incorrect address in PayPal.  I gave her a link to PayPal’s FAQ but I have a feeling I’m going to end up canceling this transaction.


----------



## MAGJES

bobolo said:


> Hermes Évelyne 3. Pink ends within 24 hours
> It stated in the listing no authentication
> It’s not original
> 
> Item
> 283096786901


Reported


----------



## restricter

Yup.  Just canceled.  And I think I’m going to block this PITA


----------



## BeenBurned

bobolo said:


> I hate when I report a fake item
> And the item is still listed24 hours later
> 
> Even though the listing states it’s not authentic





BeenBurned said:


> What's the listing?





bobolo said:


> Hermes Évelyne 3. Pink ends within 24 hours
> It stated in the listing no authentication
> It’s not original
> 
> Item
> 283096786901





MAGJES said:


> Reported


Seriously! "*Please note there is no authentication as its not an original "
*
Reported vicki197111 also!


----------



## whateve

I haven't gotten feedback on ebay since June! No complaints either so I guess I should be happy. I wonder if all my buyers aren't happy but not pissed off enough to do anything about it.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

whateve said:


> I haven't gotten feedback on ebay since June! No complaints either so I guess I should be happy. I wonder if all my buyers aren't happy but not pissed off enough to do anything about it.


Well, at least in my case ...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-fb-still-meaningful.990736/#post-32442283


----------



## Addicted to bags

There is a current listing that I'm interested in but it says local pickup only. No shipping. Huh?!? Item is located in New York and I'm on the West Coast.

I'm kinda new to shopping on eBay, what is this sellers reasoning?!? TIA for your feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> There is a current listing that I'm interested in but it says local pickup only. No shipping. Huh?!? Item is located in New York and I'm on the West Coast.
> 
> I'm kinda new to shopping on eBay, what is this sellers reasoning?!? TIA for your feedback.


The seller probably doesn't realize that she checked the "local pickup only" box. 

I'd send a message and ask her to revise and change the shipping.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Addicted to bags said:


> There is a current listing that I'm interested in but it says local pickup only. No shipping. Huh?!? Item is located in New York and I'm on the West Coast.
> 
> I'm kinda new to shopping on eBay, what is this sellers reasoning?!? TIA for your feedback.



What kind of item is it?


----------



## Catbird9

Addicted to bags said:


> There is a current listing that I'm interested in but it says local pickup only. No shipping. Huh?!? Item is located in New York and I'm on the West Coast.
> 
> I'm kinda new to shopping on eBay, what is this sellers reasoning?!? TIA for your feedback.





BeenBurned said:


> The seller probably doesn't realize that she checked the "local pickup only" box.
> 
> I'd send a message and ask her to revise and change the shipping.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> What kind of item is it?



If it's a large item like a piece of furniture or even a big lamp, the seller might not want to ship it.

On the other hand, it's probably just a mistake. I contacted a seller about that once and they seemed surprised and fixed the listing.


----------



## Addicted to bags

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> What kind of item is it?


A Hermes Handbag

I thought it was a mistake initially too but thru-out the listing it is written that it's local pu only.  Isn't the seller severely limiting her buyers circle? And why would they want to do that? I don't get their thinking.

Here's the listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...529133?hash=item5b2d72e7ed:g:5O4AAOSwFqJWnT0W


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Likely trying to limit fraud exposure.

May be a high end bag, but it's a VERY low end listing and I wouldn't even buy a $4 item from one like that.  A 6,400 FB seller should know better.


----------



## Catbird9

Addicted to bags said:


> A Hermes Handbag
> 
> I thought it was a mistake initially too but thru-out the listing it is written that it's local pu only.  Isn't the seller severely limiting her buyers circle? And why would they want to do that? I don't get their thinking.
> 
> Here's the listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...529133?hash=item5b2d72e7ed:g:5O4AAOSwFqJWnT0W


My guess is that the seller doesn't want to accept electronic payment and ship the item due to the risk of being scammed by a dishonest buyer claiming the bag is fake, or claiming they never received it, or any number of other unpleasant scenarios.

By offering local pickup only, accepting payment in cash on delivery, she is protecting herself. (She will also avoid the 2.9% PayPal processing fee.) The buyer is protected because she has the chance to inspect the bag in person, satisfy herself that it's authentic, etc.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> A Hermes Handbag
> 
> I thought it was a mistake initially too but thru-out the listing it is written that it's local pu only.  Isn't the seller severely limiting her buyers circle? And why would they want to do that? I don't get their thinking.
> 
> Here's the listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...529133?hash=item5b2d72e7ed:g:5O4AAOSwFqJWnT0W





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  Likely trying to limit fraud exposure.
> 
> May be a high end bag, but it's a VERY low end listing and I wouldn't even buy a $4 item from one like that.  A 6,400 FB seller should know better.





Catbird9 said:


> My guess is that the seller doesn't want to accept electronic payment and ship the item due to the risk of being scammed by a dishonest buyer claiming the bag is fake, or claiming they never received it, or any number of other unpleasant scenarios.
> 
> By offering local pickup only, accepting payment in cash on delivery, she is protecting herself. (She will also avoid the 2.9% PayPal processing fee.) The buyer is protected because she has the chance to inspect the bag in person, satisfy herself that it's authentic, etc.


Yet nowhere in the listing or description does the seller state that payment must be in cash and in fact, her listing (automatically) shows this:
Payments:








Credit Cards processed by PayPal





*$184 for 24 months. Minimum purchase required.  See *payment*details


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Yet nowhere in the listing or description does the seller state that payment must be in cash and in fact, her listing (automatically) shows this:
> Payments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Cards processed by PayPal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$184 for 24 months. Minimum purchase required.  See *payment*details


Right, eBay requires that for BIN listings. I'm not sure what happens if someone tries to check out using PayPal. Do they get a message telling them to contact the seller about payment? Or can they pay electronically, and if the seller only wants to accept cash, she'd have to refund the payment and complete the transaction in person?


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Right, eBay requires that for BIN listings. I'm not sure what happens if someone tries to check out using PayPal. Do they get a message telling them to contact the seller about payment? Or can they pay electronically, and if the seller only wants to accept cash, she'd have to refund the payment and complete the transaction in person?


This is currently discussed in the answer thread. Someone had a local pickup only and the buyer couldn't buy because immediate payment was required, even though the seller unchecked the box. She had specified cash on delivery. Ebay was no help when she called.

ETA: maybe they want the buyer to pay by paypal, have the seller refund, and then have the buyer pay again in person, so ebay doesn't get cheated out of their fees?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Catbird9 said:


> Right, eBay requires that for BIN listings. I'm not sure what happens if someone tries to check out using PayPal. Do they get a message telling them to contact the seller about payment? Or can they pay electronically, and if the seller only wants to accept cash, she'd have to refund the payment and complete the transaction in person?





whateve said:


> This is currently discussed in the answer thread. Someone had a local pickup only and the buyer couldn't buy because immediate payment was required, even though the seller unchecked the box. She had specified cash on delivery. Ebay was no help when she called.
> 
> ETA: maybe they want the buyer to pay by paypal, have the seller refund, and then have the buyer pay again in person, so ebay doesn't get cheated out of their fees?


Well either way its confusing for a buyer and since I can't do local pu she lost out on an early sale. Thanks for explaining it to me


----------



## dharma

Addicted to bags said:


> Well either way its confusing for a buyer and since I can't do local pu she lost out on an early sale. Thanks for explaining it to me


It’s a beautiful bag but not priced in line with pre loved Plumes. Usually they are 1500-2500. It’s also been listed with the same terrible door knob photos for well over a year, maybe two and I would never trust that the bag was even in the same condition after all this time. I completely understand the sellers reluctance to risk losing such a lovely bag with a scammer but the price and local pick up has scared away at least two honest buyers ( you and me ) and probably many more.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> ETA: maybe they want the buyer to pay by paypal, have the seller refund, and then have the buyer pay again in person, so ebay doesn't get cheated out of their fees?


But if the seller issues a full refund through the transaction, won't ebay think the sale was canceled and issue the FVF credit anyway?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> This is currently discussed in the answer thread. Someone had a local pickup only and the buyer couldn't buy because immediate payment was required, even though the seller unchecked the box. She had specified cash on delivery. Ebay was no help when she called.
> 
> ETA: maybe they want the buyer to pay by paypal, have the seller refund, and then have the buyer pay again in person, so ebay doesn't get cheated out of their fees?





BeenBurned said:


> But if the seller issues a full refund through the transaction, won't ebay think the sale was canceled and issue the FVF credit anyway?



I think so.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> But if the seller issues a full refund through the transaction, won't ebay think the sale was canceled and issue the FVF credit anyway?


I think only if the seller asks for it. It is automatic if you cancel the sale through ebay, but if you refund through paypal you don't get an automatic FVF refund.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Or zing you for an 'off site sale.'


----------



## Catbird9

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Or zing you for an 'off site sale.'


How could they prove it?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> How could they prove it?


They don't prove nor do they need proof. They just ding if they suspect it.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

They don't have to prove it.  They just do it.

The boards were crawling with cases where the item wasn't sold at all. In one case, the seller still had it and could prove it.  Even posted pictures.  They still got hit with the FVF.  Alan and his Idiot Brigade simply spewed the company line  ' you shuddn't  had oughta' dun that'.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> They don't prove nor do they need proof. They just ding if they suspect it.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> They don't have to prove it.  They just do it.
> 
> The boards were crawling with cases where the item wasn't sold at all. In one case, the seller still had it and could prove it.  Even posted pictures.  They still got hit with the FVF.  Alan and his Idiot Brigade simply spewed the company line  ' you shuddn't  had oughta' dun that'.



Thanks for the insights. I don't follow the eBay boards so I miss a lot of these types of cases.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dharma said:


> It’s a beautiful bag but not priced in line with pre loved Plumes. Usually they are 1500-2500. It’s also been listed with the same terrible door knob photos for well over a year, maybe two and I would never trust that the bag was even in the same condition after all this time. I completely understand the sellers reluctance to risk losing such a lovely bag with a scammer but the price and local pick up has scared away at least two honest buyers ( you and me ) and probably many more.


Maybe listed for two years?? Doesn't the seller realize he/she is doing something wrong in their marketing?


----------



## Gabs007

Catbird9 said:


> Right, eBay requires that for BIN listings. I'm not sure what happens if someone tries to check out using PayPal. Do they get a message telling them to contact the seller about payment? Or can they pay electronically, and if the seller only wants to accept cash, she'd have to refund the payment and complete the transaction in person?



I had that in the UK, we bought a 2nd hand kitchen as we were doing up the other house as we want to rent or possibly sell it, we had to pay through PP as eBay kept reminding us, the seller then complained that she wanted cash, we said we'd be happy to pay cash but she would have to refund the PP payment and then we'd pay cash when we pick up, which she didn't want to do for some odd reason. We ended up having a lot of back and forth that we're not going to pay twice, so she refunded, canceled, we bought another kitchen, hers is still up, 4 months later, same listing, she just put it up again, sometimes it disappears, then it is up again, I guess the same issues, should really use the "unwatch" thing but in a weird way it is quite amusing


----------



## Catbird9

Not really a pet peeve, but I have to seriously question what is going on when I see Condition: Gebraucht on my watchlist. Until now, English has been the default language on eBay's U.S. website. Maybe I should brush up on my German!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Catbird9 said:


> Not really a pet peeve, but I have to seriously question what is going on when I see Condition: Gebraucht on my watchlist. Until now, English has been the default language on eBay's U.S. website. Maybe I should brush up on my German!


By the way, I really like that cute little Coach in your avatar. Can you tell me the model name and do you use her much?


----------



## Catbird9

Addicted to bags said:


> By the way, I really like that cute little Coach in your avatar. Can you tell me the model name and do you use her much?


Thanks! I keep it on my desk in my home office. It's a miniature coin purse/key ring version of the Coach Ergo Mini Satchel #9027.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks! I keep it on my desk in my home office. It's a miniature coin purse/key ring version of the Coach Ergo Mini Satchel #9027.


So cute, didn't realize it was a mini of a mini, lol


----------



## holiday123

Mercari pet peeve - receive an offer, accept and 3 minutes later get a request to cancel. Buyer messages saying she's at the store and found item a little cheaper. So I'm expected to cancel or look like the bad guy I guess. Annoying.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I sometimes wonder if the family members of some of these people know their habits.  I for one would be really annoyed if somebody I knew did that kind of thing.


----------



## LL777

Recently, i have noticed that I started getting very low offers like 50%-60% of my asking price and to my surprise that all these low ballers have very high number of feedback, 200+.  Today I received a $300 offer on a $850 purse. Where is this behavior coming from? I would understand a newbie would do that but not an established ebayer.


----------



## Catbird9

LL777 said:


> Recently, i have noticed that I started getting very low offers like 50%-60% of my asking price and to my surprise that all these low ballers have very high number of feedback, 200+.  Today I received a $300 offer on a $850 purse. Where is this behavior coming from? I would understand a newbie would do that but not an established ebayer.


Predatory instinct.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LL777 said:


> Recently, i have noticed that I started getting very low offers like 50%-60% of my asking price and to my surprise that all these low ballers have very high number of feedback, 200+.  Today I received a $300 offer on a $850 purse. Where is this behavior coming from? I would understand a newbie would do that but not an established ebayer.


Have you not set up auto decline option?


----------



## restricter

Will the third time be the charm on this item I’m trying to sell?  The first buyer didn’t read the listing and I accepted the return (grudgingly); the second buyer was a flake who asked about proof of authenticity after the purchase and input her own address incorrectly; and now, we have buyer number three.  

Wish me luck everyone.  Please?


----------



## restricter

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you not set up auto decline option?



These might be offers made via messages rather than the offer function.  I’ve found that’s where the majority of idiocy and low-balling takes place.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

They did it again!!!

_Delivered on *Aug 24, 2018*_
_Tracking number: *Tracking number*LK6******CN

 We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. Please visit the Resolution Center to help resolve any problems you may encounter.
 This item has been shipped.
_
Item is as described, shipped and received on time and fully what I wanted and thought I would get._

_


----------



## kaydelongpre

Ebay put a "Send offer to buyers" special option for 1 of my items with a ton on watchers on the top of my overview page, saying "Get it sold by sending an offer to buyers who are interested in your item," which is great (I've always wondered why options like this aren't available 24/7).

...I go to click on it and get an error saying "There is an issue processing your request."

Been like this for the past 5 days.


----------



## meepabeep

restricter said:


> These might be offers made via messages rather than the offer function.  I’ve found that’s where the majority of idiocy and low-balling takes place.



 Yep. I don't have BO listings, but I get offers (mostly lowball)  via messages all the time. I block most of them.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> Ebay put a "Send offer to buyers" special option for 1 of my items with a ton on watchers on the top of my overview page, saying "Get it sold by sending an offer to buyers who are interested in your item," which is great (I've always wondered why options like this aren't available 24/7).
> 
> ...I go to click on it and get an error saying "There is an issue processing your request."
> 
> Been like this for the past 5 days.


I don't think that's new. I've been seeing it for quite a while. When someone sends a question, I have the option of just answering the question or I can also send them an offer price when I answer.


----------



## BeenBurned

NM


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't know why my response posted 3 times!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Same programmers here as there?

Nahhhhh, couldn't be.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  Same programmers here as there?
> 
> Nahhhhh, couldn't be.


LOL!


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that's new. I've been seeing it for quite a while. When someone sends a question, I have the option of just answering the question or I can also send them an offer price when I answer.


I know what you're talking about, but this seems to be  different from that sort of thing...I think.  Of course, if I could actually *use it* I'd know for sure.  It's for a (BIN only) listing that nobody has asked/messaged me any about.  I figured it would let me to send offers to EVERY watcher blindly...so to speak.

It appeared completely out of the blue on the overview page, in between my "Ship It" and "Relist It" sections, in the same big bold black lettering.  At the very least I've never seen it before. I'm not a big seller and I don't have a store so maybe that's why? IDK.  It still doesn't F'ing work though!


----------



## rutabaga

I really dislike that they repeatedly show the same sponsored items for searches I've saved. I wish there was a way to disable this or mark the sponsored items as viewed and not to show them again!


----------



## Roro

i*bella said:


> I really dislike that they repeatedly show the same sponsored items for searches I've saved. I wish there was a way to disable this or mark the sponsored items as viewed and not to show them again!



I totally agree with you.  I believe that the sellers of those 'sponsored' items pay a premium on FVF if their item sells somehow through those links.  I wonder if the sellers who pay that premium would be so anxious to do so if they knew how annoying those listings (and their appearing over and over and over again)  are to buyers.


----------



## meepabeep

i*bella said:


> I really dislike that they repeatedly show the same sponsored items for searches I've saved. I wish there was a way to disable this or mark the sponsored items as viewed and not to show them again!





Roro said:


> I totally agree with you.  I believe that the sellers of those 'sponsored' items pay a premium on FVF if their item sells somehow through those links.  I wonder if the sellers who pay that premium would be so anxious to do so if they knew how annoying those listings (and their appearing over and over and over again)  are to buyers.



I agree too. Yeah, there is an FVF on those "promoted" listings. It's ~7%. I see some sponsored things with pretty low prices, are they nuts?


----------



## meepabeep

Okay, the ad rate is "based on the price of similar items", so it's not always ~7%. I got that number from my own listings. This "promotion" thing just showed up in my listing tool a few days ago. I'm not using it. Nope. No way.


----------



## meepabeep

Actually a USPS rant, but it was an eBay purchase. I just watched my mailman deliver Amazon packages to my neighbors across the street, and then get back in the truck. I can't wait to see what the tracking for my "out for delivery" package says later. If it says "delivered" or "no access" (or whatever) I might just tear him a new one next time I see him.  And this isn't the first time I've had things show up the day after they were "out for delivery". In fact, it's been going on since last fall. With 3 different carriers (there's been a high turnover for some reason), which is even weirder. I blame it on Amazon Prime, and the pressure to deliver on time.

ETA: he just delivered it, lol.


----------



## sdkitty

sellers who won't answer a polite question or respond to a reasonable offer


----------



## chowlover2

meepabeep said:


> Actually a USPS rant, but it was an eBay purchase. I just watched my mailman deliver Amazon packages to my neighbors across the street, and then get back in the truck. I can't wait to see what the tracking for my "out for delivery" package says later. If it says "delivered" or "no access" (or whatever) I might just tear him a new one next time I see him.  And this isn't the first time I've had things show up the day after they were "out for delivery". In fact, it's been going on since last fall. With 3 different carriers (there's been a high turnover for some reason), which is even weirder. I blame it on Amazon Prime, and the pressure to deliver on time.
> 
> ETA: he just delivered it, lol.


I've had the same thing happen with USPS. It shows it has been delivered, but doesn't show up in my mailbox til the next day. Actually it has happened with UPS too. I'll get a notification the night before a package is coming, then shows up a day later.


----------



## meepabeep

chowlover2 said:


> I've had the same thing happen with USPS. It shows it has been delivered, but doesn't show up in my mailbox til the next day. Actually it has happened with UPS too. I'll get a notification the night before a package is coming, then shows up a day later.



It's super annoying. It would happen every now and then before last fall, but now it's almost every package I get. Oh, and I forgot to say the mailman drove away (duh, lol), and it was about an hour before he came back. When I read my post again it looks like it was only a few minutes (I didn't actually post it _right_ after he left).


----------



## BadWolf10

meepabeep said:


> It's super annoying. It would happen every now and then before last fall, but now it's almost every package I get. Oh, and I forgot to say the mailman drove away (duh, lol), and it was about an hour before he came back. When I read my post again it looks like it was only a few minutes (I didn't actually post it _right_ after he left).


Our mailman delivers our stuff to the same wrong house all the time. Our house #'s are the same and the first two letters of our street names are the same. But we have complained many times, so has the other home owner, to no avail. It's so frustrating.


----------



## sdkitty

what about a pro seller who, when asked a very specific question about an item, responds that she thinks it's in great shape and then when I explain why I asked, she says she's only every had two returns?


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> what about a pro seller who, when asked a very specific question about an item, responds that she thinks it's in great shape and then when I explain why I asked, she says she's only every had two returns?


Without commenting on the seller or her response specifically, only you can decide whether a seller is one you want to deal with. If your question and her answer gives you insight into her "style" and you don't like it, find another seller. 

Just as on TPF, on ebay, you'll find a million sellers, a million personalities, a million different ways of responding to questions, handling issues, etc. We each have our own threshhold on what we're willing to tolerate and we have to do what we are comfortable with.


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> Without commenting on the seller or her response specifically, only you can decide whether a seller is one you want to deal with. If your question and her answer gives you insight into her "style" and you don't like it, find another seller.
> 
> Just as on TPF, on ebay, you'll find a million sellers, a million personalities, a million different ways of responding to questions, handling issues, etc. We each have our own threshhold on what we're willing to tolerate and we have to do what we are comfortable with.


Right
I've sold things but on a small level....not many at all compared to some here.
If I'm asked a question I will answer as best I can.  Either I can say without re-looking that the item is in perfect condition.  Or I can take another look at it.  
I bought a bag a couple of months ago from a pro ebay seller.  I asked her about a specific wear area on the bag as I had a bag from this line and was aware of the vulnerable area.  She wasn't aware but went back and checked and told me yes, there was a bit of wear (on the opening of the bag).  She reduced the price.
I bought the bag and the wear was very minor.  I appreciated her taking the time to answer my questions and being honest.  I'd obviously buy from her again.
To me just basically saying "I'm a good seller" in answer to a specific question isn't satisfactory.


----------



## BeenBurned

sdkitty said:


> *To me just basically saying "I'm a good seller" in answer to a specific question isn't satisfactory.*


I don't disagree and I'd probably hit the back button after that response. Others might be willing to take a chance.


----------



## laredouter

I hate it when people don't post the measurements of the shoe sole. It is so easy and takes about 10 seconds to do. I hate buying shoes on ebay where the seller has said "oh this is a UK size 7" and it turns up and it is definitely an atypical fit. I am having a battle with a seller right now who sent me shoes listed as a size 7 which must be a 9 or a 10 judging by how they just fall off of my feet. She refused the return request and now we are having a paypal war. 

God this annoys me


----------



## Addicted to bags

laredouter said:


> I hate it when people don't post the measurements of the shoe sole. It is so easy and takes about 10 seconds to do. I hate buying shoes on ebay where the seller has said "oh this is a UK size 7" and it turns up and it is definitely an atypical fit. I am having a battle with a seller right now who sent me shoes listed as a size 7 which must be a 9 or a 10 judging by how they just fall off of my feet. She refused the return request and now we are having a paypal war.
> 
> God this annoys me


Good luck!


----------



## Straight-Laced

A peeve or a reminder to others who ship internationally and like to choose what locations to exclude, because I neglected to cross this particular 'T'.
Recently I sold a bag to a buyer in Macau.  The PayPal address was buyer name, street address, Macau _default_ Macau.  Macau I discovered is in fact part of China (), and I don't ship to China, but the buyer had got around the exclusion by just naming Macau, which the PO told me was an incomplete address (I printed the shipping label as per the PayPal address but the PO told me I had to add China at the end of the address).  At this point I probably should have returned home with bag and refunded buyer ... 
Anyway, bag is now being held in Customs in Macau China and I've added Macau to my list of locations I don't ship to (it's under SE Asia).  I hadn't given Macau much thought before this but I probably would have expected China exclusion to have covered Macau.  Now I know better  
Fingers crossed it gets out of Customs and delivered to this buyer soon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Straight-Laced said:


> A peeve or a reminder to others who ship internationally and like to choose what locations to exclude, because I neglected to cross this particular 'T'.
> Recently I sold a bag to a buyer in Macau.  The PayPal address was buyer name, street address, Macau _default_ Macau.  Macau I discovered is in fact part of China (), and I don't ship to China, but the buyer had got around the exclusion by just naming Macau, which the PO told me was an incomplete address (I printed the shipping label as per the PayPal address but the PO told me I had to add China at the end of the address).  At this point I probably should have returned home with bag and refunded buyer ...
> Anyway, bag is now being held in Customs in Macau China and I've added Macau to my list of locations I don't ship to (it's under SE Asia).  I hadn't given Macau much thought before this but I probably would have expected China exclusion to have covered Macau.  Now I know better
> Fingers crossed it gets out of Customs and delivered to this buyer soon.


Macau is a special territory of China which was ruled by Portugal for centuries. Since it's return, it's remained self-ruling special territory of China. They are not just another province of China. That's why it has a separate entry in shipping address, just like Hong Kong which is also a special territory of China which is also self-governed and customs and import duty laws are completely different from China.


----------



## Antigone

eBay auctions with Best Offer - why? Then when I submit a best offer just under the starting bid, it gets declined. Is this a new eBay thing?


----------



## meepabeep

Antigone said:


> eBay auctions with Best Offer - why? Then when I submitting a best offer just under the starting bid, it gets declined. Is this a new eBay thing?



Yeah it's fairly recent. I think people want offers (significantly) _above _the starting bid, but that's just a guess.


----------



## whateve

Antigone said:


> eBay auctions with Best Offer - why? Then when I submitting a best offer just under the starting bid, it gets declined. Is this a new eBay thing?


Yes it is. I think it is a way for someone to do a BIN even if there are bids. I think the idea is to possibly accept bids over the starting bid, not under. In the past, if you had bids on an auction, the BIN option would disappear.


----------



## Catbird9

Antigone said:


> eBay auctions with Best Offer - why? Then when I submitting a best offer just under the starting bid, it gets declined. Is this a new eBay thing?


It is new and I don't get it either. 

I submitted a Best Offer for $25 on an auction that had a starting bid of $19.99. The seller didn't respond and my offer expired. She could at least have made a counter offer. 

I just don't understand some sellers. I found a BIN item priced at $9.99 (a great deal) and the seller accepted a Best Offer from someone else within minutes of listing it, for $5.


----------



## Straight-Laced

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Macau is a special territory of China which was ruled by Portugal for centuries. Since it's return, it's remained self-ruling special territory of China. They are not just another province of China. That's why it has a separate entry in shipping address, just like Hong Kong which is also a special territory of China which is also self-governed and customs and import duty laws are completely different from China.


Thank you for the information regarding the history of the territory of Macau.  I've visited Hong Kong twice but have never been to Macau.  
Given the buyer's declared address on PayPal I gave her the benefit of knowing, better than I did, where she lived - in a distinct and separate territory governed by Macau and Macau only. 
However, regarding selling internationally on eBay through PayPal, my buyer's address at the University of Macau is clearly Taipa, Macau, China.  That's the postal address of the university.  My seller has chosen to get around this by writing Macau twice instead of Macau China, and for international shipping purposes it's not correct and as a seller I find it borderline dishonest.  I can appreciate why she might do it though.
I exclude China and Hong Kong from my shipping destinations because of problems I've experienced - as a seller - with Customs in those areas.  Off the top of my head I also exclude Canada, Germany and Italy for similar reasons - that is as a seller their Customs service has given me cause to worry about the successful delivery of valuable items,  or buyers I've dealt with in those countries/territories have deliberately tried to evade their country's Customs and import requirements ... and then have blamed _me_ for fully and honestly declaring price or contents on my export documentation.   Otherwise I ship almost anywhere because I like to say 'Yes' to people who have trouble getting designer things in their country or neighbourhood and I sympathise with buyers who don't live in great big centres with designer everything easily available.   
International shipping for amateurs like me is a complex business!  I ship all over and I enjoy it, but I do exclude a few places for my own peace of mind.  
Anyway, the item is now out of Customs in Macau and I hope it will be delivered to my buyer without further delay.


----------



## laredouter

I have another thing I really hate! The overuse of 'rare', 'l@@k' and other equally irritating words. If you have one of these words in your title, I am guaranteed not to buy from you.


----------



## houseof999

laredouter said:


> I have another thing I really hate! The overuse of 'rare', 'l@@k' and other equally irritating words. If you have one of these words in your title, I am guaranteed not to buy from you.


What if I actually do have something that's rare? What word would you like me to use? [emoji848]


----------



## laredouter

Then use the word rare. I should have clarified that if the item is actually rare, then fine, whatever.

You have to admit though that the word is overused on listings that are not in any way rare or unique, and that is what irritates me.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> What if I actually do have something that's rare? What word would you like me to use? [emoji848]





laredouter said:


> Then use the word rare. I should have clarified that if the item is actually rare, then fine, whatever.
> 
> You have to admit though that the word is overused on listings that are not in any way rare or unique, and that is what irritates me.



I agree that "rare" is overused, but I will use it (rarely ) if I believe the item really IS rare. 

"HTF"  (hard to find) would be more accurate in most cases, probably.


----------



## laredouter

Precisely


----------



## houseof999

laredouter said:


> Then use the word rare. I should have clarified that if the item is actually rare, then fine, whatever.
> 
> You have to admit though that the word is overused on listings that are not in any way rare or unique, and that is what irritates me.


Agreed.  Most cases it isn't. I get it, it's a word that people search for and catches viewers but there are way too many and it really is annoying. 
My newest peeve is seeing a sponsored item that's fake. Irks me to no end. [emoji82]


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I made a $400 offer on a bag that was listed for $500, just to jump start negotiations. I was willing to go up another $30-40ish, because it was a little overpriced to start with (compared to other listings of the same item). The seller responded (nicely) and said she couldn't go below $475 because of what she paid for it. I said I understood and declined that price. That was yesterday. I woke up to a notification this morning that she sold the bag for $450. WTH? I would have bought it for that if she would have told me that. At least it wasn't a rare item or a screaming deal, I was interested in that particular seller mainly because she had the most and best feedback of the available options, but still. Don't tell me one thing then do something different 10 hours later. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Maybe getting multiple offers convinced her the asking price was too high and she took the highest of the offers.


----------



## whateve

Prospective buyer asks me if an item is still available, and when I say yes, she replies great, I need one of these! And then nothing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

One time I sold a canon camera. It worked perfectly. I hardly used it.  Well the buyer contacted me and said it didn’t work. What was I to do. I had no choice but to accept the return. I believe, to this day, they had the same camera which was broke and gave me theirs. 

Too bad I didn’t document my item better by taking pictures of all the serial numbers; or what have you, before sending it out.


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m so tired of luxury good photos, that look like they snapped them at a Chuck E Cheese photo booth!  I’d love to see the condition, the true color etc.
I rarely sell, but when I do- I take heaps of pictures.  I post the most pertinent ones on the site and include a link for the rest.
Sorry, it’s Monday and I’m venting- all done


----------



## Antigone

Reimbursement of return postage - it's been over two months. I have been constantly following up and it's still "for approval by finance". 

Aaaargh.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> Right
> I've sold things but on a small level....not many at all compared to some here.
> If I'm asked a question I will answer as best I can.  Either I can say without re-looking that the item is in perfect condition.  Or I can take another look at it.
> I bought a bag a couple of months ago from a pro ebay seller.  I asked her about a specific wear area on the bag as I had a bag from this line and was aware of the vulnerable area.  She wasn't aware but went back and checked and told me yes, there was a bit of wear (on the opening of the bag).  She reduced the price.
> I bought the bag and the wear was very minor.  I appreciated her taking the time to answer my questions and being honest.  I'd obviously buy from her again.
> To me just basically saying "I'm a good seller" in answer to a specific question isn't satisfactory.


Update on this....I decided to buy from her anyway and it turned out fine


----------



## Storm702

Asked a seller for pictures of minor flaws & received five random pics that have nothing to do with areas of wear. I had asked for dimensions also, since two pictures had a ruler in them, crooked, so I had to attempt to guess measurements, and was told they can't find their measuring tape OR aforementioned ruler, but they "took pics with the blue plastic ruler to give size comparison".


----------



## Prufrock613

sdkitty said:


> Update on this....I decided to buy from her anyway and it turned out fine


Glad it worked out!


----------



## sdkitty

Prufrock613 said:


> Glad it worked out!


thanks....I was looking at two bags.  the other seller was more responsive to questions but this one seemed to have the more desirable bag and better price so I took a chance and it arrived better in better than expected condition


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Saw a listing that might be close to what I wanted.  Color in pictures didn't really match the descriptive words.  Measurements didn't really match the stated size by comparison to most brands.

Asked the seller to reconfirm both suggesting the color name Cyan.  They replied 'wow, never heard of that color, but yeah, that's very close'.  Took them another day to confirm the measurements for some reason, but again ...'yup, your hunch was right, it is closer to X inches. '

Bought and it fits fine and color is near dead on Cyan.


Would have been nice if they had been accurate to begin with though.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Saw a listing that might be close to what I wanted.  Color in pictures didn't really match the descriptive words.  Measurements didn't really match the stated size by comparison to most brands.
> 
> Asked the seller to reconfirm both suggesting the color name Cyan.  They replied 'wow, never heard of that color, but yeah, that's very close'.  Took them another day to confirm the measurements for some reason, but again ...'yup, your hunch was right, it is closer to X inches. '
> 
> Bought and it fits fine and color is near dead on Cyan.
> 
> 
> Would have been nice if they had been accurate to begin with though.


probably had never heard the word 'cyan' before. I've seen people list items and ballpark the measurements because they are too lazy to pull out a tape measure.


----------



## quinna

laredouter said:


> I have another thing I really hate! The overuse of 'rare', 'l@@k' and other equally irritating words. If you have one of these words in your title, I am guaranteed not to buy from you.


I just mentioned how annoying this was not five minutes ago to my husband when I came across another "L@@K!" title, and I came here and read this. [emoji23]


----------



## Storm702

quinna said:


> I just mentioned how annoying this was not five minutes ago to my husband when I came across another "L@@K!" title, and I came here and read this. [emoji23]


"Vintage" is the one I can't stand, when sellers use it as a description instead of an actual idea of age of manufacture


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> sellers who won't answer a polite question or respond to a reasonable offer


two of the sellers I was thinking of here (on Poshmark) both still have their bags for sale...never responded to me


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Killer product description.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Kolpin...m=192618712555&_trksid=p2045573.c100508.m3226


----------



## restricter

Buyer has had an item nearly 30 days (it’s a bracelet).  She left glowing feedback.  Today, she opened a return because the bracelet doesn’t fit and her detailed reason was, “Tried to adapt the the size (her typo, not mine).  Just too small.  Sorry, please consider a return.”  

Now, I listed exact measurements and even took a photo with a ruler.

I’ve got two BeenBurned responses ready to go.

1) I asked her what she meant by ‘adapt the size’.  If she says she wore it or tried to tinker with it, she’s toast.
2) If she dances around the issue, I’m going to go with the standard BB response of ‘sorry it didn’t fit.  Measurements were clearly stated and photos were also provided so that you could make an informed decision prior to buying.  You’re welcome to use information from my listing when you try to resell it but please be sure to note any changes in condition.”

I don’t know if I’d be this calm without @BeenBurned or @whateve or the other helpful people in this forum.  Love you guys!  Xoxo


----------



## restricter

I should also add, she’s outside the stated return period, which is 14 days.


----------



## restricter

Aaaand I just declined the return.   Let’s see what happens next.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Aaaand I just declined the return.   Let’s see what happens next.
> 
> View attachment 4195747


It looks like she didn't open a SNAD claim so the return was automatically closed when you declined. I believe that means she can't open another ebay case. If she opens a paypal case, you can point them to the ebay return. I think there is a good chance she won't. I think she knows it isn't your fault. She was just hoping you would take pity on her.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> It looks like she didn't open a SNAD claim so the return was automatically closed when you declined. I believe that means she can't open another ebay case. If she opens a paypal case, you can point them to the ebay return. I think there is a good chance she won't. I think she knows it isn't your fault. She was just hoping you would take pity on her.



I would have, if she’d tried to return it a day or two after purchase but 29 days later?  Seriously?  What has she been doing for 29 days?  Hmmm.  Off to check if she’s been unsuccessfully trying to resell it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> I would have, if she’d tried to return it a day or two after purchase but 29 days later?  Seriously?  What has she been doing for 29 days?  Hmmm.  Off to check if she’s been unsuccessfully trying to resell it.


Recently I had received a return request after they had the item for nearly 3 months! They opened a return case with some crazy invalid reason. I declined it immediately, uploaded evidence that I did nothing wrong. They were so indignant that I declined the case! They messaged me that they were outraged that I "wouldn't do the right thing"!  But they didn't do anything else after that.


----------



## houseof999

Blergh.. I need help. How do you resend a package? It was returned to sender (to me) because the delivery guy didn't leave the package at the address because there was no receptacle to leave it at. This was at a high school and customer says she's never had a problem receiving anything before. There are 6 receptionist and anyone could have accepted it for her. Package just came back to me. Customer provided new address to send to. I can reprint with new address but looks like I have to pay shipping again to create the new label. Is there a way to resend this package to my customer without paying again?


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Blergh.. I need help. How do you resend a package? It was returned to sender (to me) because the delivery guy didn't leave the package at the address because there was no receptacle to leave it at. This was at a high school and customer says she's never had a problem receiving anything before. There are 6 receptionist and anyone could have accepted it for her. Package just came back to me. Customer provided new address to send to. I can reprint with new address but looks like I have to pay shipping again to create the new label. Is there a way to resend this package to my customer without paying again?


I had a package come back to me that said that the address was wrong. 

I double-checked with the buyer, address was correct and complete. 

I went to my local post office and explained what happened. They resent (with the same label) and it was delivered.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I had a package come back to me that said that the address was wrong.
> 
> I double-checked with the buyer, address was correct and complete.
> 
> I went to my local post office and explained what happened. They resent (with the same label) and it was delivered.


Good to know. I finally was able to get a hold of eBay after 40 min hold! The wait time is ridiculously long today. They refunded the original shipping cost but was unable to void the original one. I just repurchased a new label with the new address.


----------



## DavinaE

I bought a small thing for my niece 2 days ago, the seller is now already harassing me for feedback and why I am delaying, I mean we're in the same country, yes, but I would like the item before I give feedback, but it is 3 messages a day telling me I should leave FB.


----------



## Catbird9

DavinaE said:


> I bought a small thing for my niece 2 days ago, the seller is now already harassing me for feedback and why I am delaying, I mean we're in the same country, yes, but I would like the item before I give feedback, but it is 3 messages a day telling me I should leave FB.


I would report them.


----------



## DavinaE

Catbird9 said:


> I would report them.



There used to be a button for it in the messages but it isn't anymore, so not sure if it is valid. I mean no tracking number or anything, nothing arrived, I get the same spam message over and over. It wasn't massive, it was basically just something for her doll.

When I mentioned that I might contact eBay, I got this reply:

"I think your account is alot more valuable than mine, so you have more to lose

I am not hear to arise any conflict of interest

I am here to offer the service in which you have paid for

I am trying my best to cooperate but everyday we are delaying this

I would appreciate it if you could cooperate 

As you can see all my recent buyers have been reasonable with the situation"

I am really ticked off with this, I paid literally within one minute of winning.


----------



## restricter

DavinaE said:


> There used to be a button for it in the messages but it isn't anymore, so not sure if it is valid. I mean no tracking number or anything, nothing arrived, I get the same spam message over and over. It wasn't massive, it was basically just something for her doll.
> 
> When I mentioned that I might contact eBay, I got this reply:
> 
> "I think your account is alot more valuable than mine, so you have more to lose
> 
> I am not hear to arise any conflict of interest
> 
> I am here to offer the service in which you have paid for
> 
> I am trying my best to cooperate but everyday we are delaying this
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could cooperate
> 
> As you can see all my recent buyers have been reasonable with the situation"
> 
> I am really ticked off with this, I paid literally within one minute of winning.



Then by all means, leave feedback and describe what you’re going through.


----------



## DavinaE

restricter said:


> Then by all means, leave feedback and describe what you’re going through.



I looked it up, and since I didn't want to spend hours on the phone to them, the waiting times are ridiculous, claimed I am hearing impaired and sent them an email with a copy and paste, the item number and the sellers name. Explained the problem. He seems to list a lot of super cheap things with free sending and has a new account, I am starting to think he doesn't sell items but feedback? But not even that. ETA Or I am dealing with a crazy person who now has my address, ugh.


----------



## whateve

DavinaE said:


> I looked it up, and since I didn't want to spend hours on the phone to them, the waiting times are ridiculous, claimed I am hearing impaired and sent them an email with a copy and paste, the item number and the sellers name. Explained the problem. He seems to list a lot of super cheap things with free sending and has a new account, I am starting to think he doesn't sell items but feedback? But not even that. ETA Or I am dealing with a crazy person who now has my address, ugh.


There are people who sell feedback by selling very cheap items. Maybe you won't ever get the item. Hold strong. If you leave feedback now and he hasn't shipped, he definitely won't then.


----------



## DavinaE

whateve said:


> There are people who sell feedback by selling very cheap items. Maybe you won't ever get the item. Hold strong. If you leave feedback now and he hasn't shipped, he definitely won't then.



I wouldn't have made much of an issue over a 30 Pence item anyway and felt actually bad as he offered free postage which might cost him more than my bid, but the harassment and then him threatening me, really made me angry.


----------



## BeenBurned

DavinaE said:


> I bought a small thing for my niece 2 days ago, the seller is now already harassing me for feedback and why I am delaying, I mean we're in the same country, yes, but I would like the item before I give feedback, but it is 3 messages a day telling me I should leave FB.





Catbird9 said:


> I would report them.


Buyers should never leave feedback before receiving the and for a seller to expect it is ridiculous! 

What would the feedback say? 



restricter said:


> Then by all means, leave feedback and describe what you’re going through.


I would rarely recommend this but this seller sounds like a nightmare! Has she even sent the item yet? 

without tracking, you'll win an INR case and you might want to wait to see if you get anything before leaving feedback. 

(neg) "Ordered 2 days ago, not rec'd yet. seller demanded feedback B4 item sent."


----------



## BeenBurned

DavinaE said:


> T
> I am really ticked off with this, I paid literally within one minute of winning.


I don't blame you! 

Would you mind posting (or PM'ing) the seller's ID. I'm curious to see if she seems fraudulent. 

And in fact, the sale of feedback is prohibited on ebay. This isn't to say it's not done but it's disallowed.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe you won't ever get the item. Hold strong. If you leave feedback now and he hasn't shipped, he definitely won't then.


^^^^ In which case the feedback would be deserved and the OP would get a refund.

By the feedback policy and the feedback extortion policy, "Sellers can't force a buyer to provide positive feedback in order to receive an item they've already purchased."


----------



## DavinaE

BeenBurned said:


> I don't blame you!
> 
> Would you mind posting (or PM'ing) the seller's ID. I'm curious to see if she seems fraudulent.
> 
> And in fact, the sale of feedback is prohibited on ebay. This isn't to say it's not done but it's disallowed.



So far 11 feedbacks, can't see what he or she sold before and didn't look as the items are all private, but the previous messages were about being a reputable seller and how I am delaying everything. I don't delay everything, I paid. 

When I said I don't give feedback before I got an item, the reply was "You could be waiting for a very long time"

I checked and now it's just pictures of cars, but all with actual sending, I think I am going to wait for a while and then raise a not received, feels stupid to do it about such a cheap thing, but this person is just totally nuts. I mean even if he or she would be selling feedback, who would give them FB before they get what they bought? It makes absolutely no sense, maybe it is somebody who has a serious mental issue?


----------



## Catbird9

DavinaE said:


> So far 11 feedbacks, can't see what he or she sold before and didn't look as the items are all private, but the previous messages were about being a reputable seller and how I am delaying everything. I don't delay everything, I paid.
> 
> *When I said I don't give feedback before I got an item, the reply was "You could be waiting for a very long time"*
> 
> I checked and now it's just pictures of cars, but all with actual sending, I think I am going to wait for a while and then raise a not received, feels stupid to do it about such a cheap thing, but this person is just totally nuts. I mean even if he or she would be selling feedback, who would give them FB before they get what they bought? It makes absolutely no sense, maybe it is somebody who has a serious mental issue?


They only want your feedback and most likely will NOT ship the item. It's called feedback extortion and it's against eBay policy. Just file INR when the time is up. Ignore and do not respond to the seller's messages.


----------



## DavinaE

Catbird9 said:


> They only want your feedback and most likely will NOT ship the item. It's called feedback extortion and it's against eBay policy. Just file INR when the time is up. Ignore and do not respond to the seller's messages.



I'm honestly usually not that petty, just that he or she was going on about my account being more valuable, sort of hinting I would be in trouble, for what? Buying and paying an actual, physical item? I can't think of any eBay regulation that makes buying mermaid stickers illegal.


----------



## whateve

When a buyer sends two or more messages in quick succession so you only respond to one of them, but the new selling format page doesn't have an option to mark as answered, so the "with questions" number never goes away until the item ends.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

DavinaE said:


> I bought a small thing for my niece 2 days ago, the seller is now already harassing me for feedback and why I am delaying, I mean we're in the same country, yes, but I would like the item before I give feedback, but it is 3 messages a day telling me I should leave FB.




So leave it,  'Here's the FB you begged me for incessantly.'

Why make things difficult on yourself?

You don't sell on the same account you buy with, do you?


----------



## BeenBurned

DavinaE said:


> I'm honestly usually not that petty, just that he or she was going on about my account being more valuable, sort of hinting I would be in trouble, for what? Buying and paying an actual, physical item? I can't think of any eBay regulation that makes buying mermaid stickers illegal.


There's nothing petty about wanting what you paid for and expecting it before leaving feedback. 

Whether you paid $1 or $100 or $10,000 dollars is irrelevant. You buy and item, you pay for an item and you expect the seller to send the item. And after receiving what you paid for, you may VOLUNTARILY leave feedback. Even then, whether or not you leave it is up to you. Feedback isn't required and no seller is allowed to demand it!


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> So leave it,  'Here's the FB you begged me for incessantly.'
> 
> Why make things difficult on yourself?
> 
> You don't sell on the same account you buy with, do you?


While I like that idea, I know of it being done (years ago) and the buyer got a feedback violation ding when the seller complained and got it removed.


----------



## Storm702

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Killer product description.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Kolpin...m=192618712555&_trksid=p2045573.c100508.m3226


"WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET" 
The first line of the description preview made it sound ominous, then it just got worse. Smh some people


----------



## DavinaE

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> So leave it,  'Here's the FB you begged me for incessantly.'
> 
> Why make things difficult on yourself?
> 
> You don't sell on the same account you buy with, do you?



Yes, I sell on the same account, and I believe in a bit of honesty, so I always leave FB once an item has been received, I HAVE NOT EVEN GOT THE ITEM


----------



## DavinaE

BeenBurned said:


> While I like that idea, I know of it being done (years ago) and the buyer got a feedback violation ding when the seller complained and got it removed.



I had a reply from eBay, which was a total joke.

"My name is Cynthia, I’m one of the specialists of eBay's Trust & Safety department. We have received an email from you with the subject line ‘Report a message’ and you're concerned with this member ".....  ". I understand that your seller harassing you to leave feedback on their account. I am sorry to know if you encountered this kind of issue in your account right now.


Here in eBay, our aim is to make sure you get the help when you need it and as we would like to address every concern right away I have taken the initiative to review the conversation you've had with your seller and I can  confirm that you are just inquiring about their listing on the site. I am glad to see that your seller is accommodating your questions. However, if you need our assistance in any way. Please feel free to write back to us and we will be so glad to help you."

I am not even inquiring because I think giving somebody a week to send an item is fair, if she would have reviewed the conversation... I just wait if he actually sends it.


----------



## holiday123

When I have to keep revising a listing back to buy it now because eBay thinks I should accept offers (and they somehow think they are doing me a favor editing to BO?!?!!?!)  Oh and when I go to revise I notice that they also thought my auto decline should be 50% of my buy it now price. Amazing.


----------



## Gabs007

DavinaE said:


> I bought a small thing for my niece 2 days ago, the seller is now already harassing me for feedback and why I am delaying, I mean we're in the same country, yes, but I would like the item before I give feedback, but it is 3 messages a day telling me I should leave FB.



If the seller is new, they might hold the funds (PayPal) and he might think that your feedback will release the funds quicker? Used to be like that for a while, I think, but if it was something really low priced, the PP charges will eat up his profit


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> When I have to keep revising a listing back to buy it now because eBay thinks I should accept offers (and they somehow think they are doing me a favor editing to BO?!?!!?!)  Oh and when I go to revise I notice that they also thought my auto decline should be 50% of my buy it now price. Amazing.


So annoying!

Maybe sellers will be encouraged to set their BIN price ridiculously high so they can appear to be giving a fantastic discount when they take 50% off. 

I think these changes are designed to manipulate newer sellers who don't really understand the whole picture, only seeing what the Quick Listing form, the app, and the mobile interface allows them to see.


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> So annoying!
> 
> Maybe sellers will be encouraged to set their BIN price ridiculously high so they can appear to be giving a fantastic discount when they take 50% off.
> 
> I think these changes are designed to manipulate newer sellers who don't really understand the whole picture, only seeing what the Quick Listing form, the app, and the mobile interface allows them to see.


I thought about setting the price really high on one listing (we'll call it test listing - an item that I have in the donate pile and would just let the buyer keep if SNAD was ever an issue) and complying with all their suggestions - 60-day free returns, free shipping, enable offers, enable that easy pricing tool just to see if it helps bring traffic to my other listings. 

It seems I still don't understand how the search manipulation works. It's really sad when I cross post on mercari and that is where I make the majority of the sales lately (granted being beat down by low ballers).  I hadn't had any bites in weeks on ebay even with all the promotions they're running and then 1 day last week I sold 4 items in less than 24 hrs. Must have finally been my turn :/


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I thought about setting the price really high on one listing (we'll call it test listing - an item that I have in the donate pile and would just let the buyer keep if SNAD was ever an issue) and complying with all their suggestions - 60-day free returns, free shipping, enable offers, enable that easy pricing tool just to see if it helps bring traffic to my other listings.
> 
> It seems I still don't understand how the search manipulation works. It's really sad when I cross post on mercari and that is where I make the majority of the sales lately (granted being beat down by low ballers).  I hadn't had any bites in weeks on ebay even with all the promotions they're running and then 1 day last week I sold 4 items in less than 24 hrs. Must have finally been my turn :/


I hardly make any sales on Mercari. I gets lots of likes and some lowball offers but very few serious buyers. On ebay, I get a lot of buyers who just buy without trying to negotiate. The majority of my sales has always been on ebay.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I hardly make any sales on Mercari. I gets lots of likes and some lowball offers but very few serious buyers. On ebay, I get a lot of buyers who just buy without trying to negotiate. The majority of my sales has always been on ebay.


I usually make most sales on eBay too but lately it's been crickets there for me.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Now this is just a flat out lie.

A couple of weeks back, I ordered a small tech gadget.  When it arrived, I had trouble setting it up and then it quit working the way it was supposed to.  Contacted the seller with a few questions.  They ducked and dodged, so I filed a return for 'not working.  Seller replied to 'have someone fix it' locally.  This is a $20 item.  No shop is going to look at it for less than a $50 bench charge.  Today at 16:30 Pacific I requested a step in to help.  At 16:35 ( a mere five minutes later), I got this:

"_*The seller issued you a full refund*

Hi XXXX,

Good news! We let the seller know the item wasn't as described, and *the seller issued you a full refund*. This request is now closed.

Refund information:

A full refund of $19.26 was issued on Sep 22, 2018. The refund includes the purchase price plus original shipping and was issued to the same payment method you used to pay for the item.

You can view the details of this request in the Resolution Center_."


The seller is in Asia and every message I've gotten from them has been overnight/early morning.  They haven't even seen this message yet, let alone issued a refund.


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

I hate that we as sellers cannot leave any neutral feedback. In order to warn another customer about a non paying bidder I would have to leave positive feedback.


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Now this is just a flat out lie.
> 
> A couple of weeks back, I ordered a small tech gadget.  When it arrived, I had trouble setting it up and then it quit working the way it was supposed to.  Contacted the seller with a few questions.  They ducked and dodged, so I filed a return for 'not working.  Seller replied to 'have someone fix it' locally.  This is a $20 item.  No shop is going to look at it for less than a $50 bench charge.  Today at 16:30 Pacific I requested a step in to help.  At 16:35 ( a mere five minutes later), I got this:
> 
> "_*The seller issued you a full refund*
> 
> Hi XXXX,
> 
> Good news! We let the seller know the item wasn't as described, and *the seller issued you a full refund*. This request is now closed.
> 
> Refund information:
> 
> A full refund of $19.26 was issued on Sep 22, 2018. The refund includes the purchase price plus original shipping and was issued to the same payment method you used to pay for the item.
> 
> You can view the details of this request in the Resolution Center_."
> 
> 
> The seller is in Asia and every message I've gotten from them has been overnight/early morning.  They haven't even seen this message yet, let alone issued a refund.


They refund was probably issued to your Paypal from Ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mary Ambrosino said:


> I hate that we as sellers cannot leave any neutral feedback. In order to warn another customer about a non paying bidder I would have to leave positive feedback.


If you leave a negative comment for a buyer, the feedback will be removed and YOU will get a ding for a feedback violation.


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

BeenBurned said:


> If you leave a negative comment for a buyer, the feedback will be removed and YOU will get a ding for a feedback violation.


I think the buyer is favored more than the seller and the seller is who pays the bill. Sort of reversed if you ask me.I understand buyer protection but I think they could have better seller protection.


----------



## whateve

Mary Ambrosino said:


> I think the buyer is favored more than the seller and the seller is who pays the bill. Sort of reversed if you ask me.I understand buyer protection but I think they could have better seller protection.


Definitely the buyer is favored. The buyer provides the money.


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> If you leave a negative comment for a buyer, the feedback will be removed and YOU will get a ding for a feedback violation.


that is unfair


----------



## restricter

Zoicks! After getting an is this authentic message, the prospective buyer then inquired as to my ‘best price’.  I instructed him/her to use the offer function to negotiate.  And then for the heck of it, I checked the buyer’s feedback.  2 negs left as a buyer and 99 negative and neutrals as a seller!!!!  Yikes! And you’re asking me about price and authenticity?  Blam!  Blocked!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Zoicks! After getting an is this authentic message, the prospective buyer then inquired as to my ‘best price’.  I instructed him/her to use the offer function to negotiate.  And then for the heck of it, I checked the buyer’s feedback.  2 negs left as a buyer and 99 negative and neutrals as a seller!!!!  Yikes! And you’re asking me about price and authenticity?  Blam!  Blocked!


I love getting offers and being able to check their feedback!


----------



## restricter

I’m getting really tired of eBay sneakily turning on best offers and setting the decline at half of my price!  No wonder low-ballers feel so empowered!


----------



## holiday123

restricter said:


> I’m getting really tired of eBay sneakily turning on best offers and setting the decline at half of my price!  No wonder low-ballers feel so empowered!


OMG yes! After I read this I went into my listings and sure enough 4 of them were changed back to best offer with ridiculous amounts in the auto decline field. That's probably the 7th time I've revised these. To top that off, I have a new alert under selling with items eBay flat out says won't sell unless I reduce the price by $x. So are they saying that unless I comply and reduce the price my items will get zero exposure? Oh and let me tell you, I lowered one per their recommendation and voila the listing now shows I accept low ball offers... nope!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> OMG yes! After I read this I went into my listings and sure enough 4 of them were changed back to best offer with ridiculous amounts in the auto decline field. That's probably the 7th time I've revised these. *To top that off, I have a new alert under selling with items eBay flat out says won't sell unless I reduce the price by $x. So are they saying that unless I comply and reduce the price my items will get zero exposure?* Oh and let me tell you, I lowered one per their recommendation and voila the listing now shows I accept low ball offers... nope!


Please post a screenshot of that. I get ridiculous suggestions but haven't seen what you're referring to.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a screenshot of that. I get ridiculous suggestions but haven't seen what you're referring to.


I've seen this but I didn't think it  meant I wouldn't get exposure.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a screenshot of that. I get ridiculous suggestions but haven't seen what you're referring to.


It's on the app, which I know you all don't use. When you go under selling it's there as an alert.  I actually complied and lowered the price so the alert is gone. I'll post it here when I see it again though.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've seen this but I didn't think it  meant I wouldn't get exposure.
> View attachment 4204094


Yes, I've seen the recommendations and I ignore and/or just do what I want. But I didn't read it to mean there'd be no exposure either.


----------



## meepabeep

It seems like most of the problems people are having are on the app (sneaky best offer changes, etc.).


----------



## Fullcloset

Here's my pet peeve - you can sell 100 items with perfect customer satisfaction but get one Ahole buyer who leaves you a negative and your feedback score goes from 100 to 98 in a second. And you have to sell another 100 items with perfect scores to get back what you had. There is no grace and no way to remove or protect yourself against these nasty buyers. People looking see only a 98%  feedback and will pass you by not wanted to take the chance but not looking to actually see that only 1 in a hundred people were unreasonably unsatisfied. The way ebay calculates that score is really ridiculous. 2 negatives and you are down in the dungeon. I wish they only showed the actual feedback and didn't give a score at all like amazon shows the reviews. It makes it fairer.


----------



## Fullcloset

meepabeep said:


> It seems like most of the problems people are having are on the app (sneaky best offer changes, etc.).


Yep that's why most sellers no longer use the best offer button. I see more and more doing what they do on tradesy and mercari - just put in the item description to contact seller if they want to make an offer. Then the seller can revise the price of the listing if they agree on a price and NOT have to worry about any sneaky shipping or other terms being snuck in by the buyer. The seller stays in control.


----------



## Fullcloset

DavinaE said:


> I looked it up, and since I didn't want to spend hours on the phone to them, the waiting times are ridiculous, claimed I am hearing impaired and sent them an email with a copy and paste, the item number and the sellers name. Explained the problem. He seems to list a lot of super cheap things with free sending and has a new account, I am starting to think he doesn't sell items but feedback? But not even that. ETA Or I am dealing with a crazy person who now has my address, ugh.


Unfortunately I find some of those asian sellers that dont have shipping costs and are selling super cheap things - aren't there to sell items but collect data. I would sometimes buy a 99cent free shipping piece of jewelry or something like that until I realized I suddenly started to get a ton of spam emails sent to my ebay and paypal registered accounts and robocallers too so I wound up having to put a fake phone number on ebay trying to avoid future contacts. Also luckily had a good virus detector that suddenly found several emails coming in with virus alerts for malware and the like. So you really have to be careful of alternative reasons these guys are listing.


----------



## Fullcloset

Storm702 said:


> "Vintage" is the one I can't stand, when sellers use it as a description instead of an actual idea of age of manufacture


I do this because its a search term buyers often use to find things - I find the majority aren't looking for genuine vintage items necessarily but maybe a retro look item or a preowned listing as opposed to nwt. I will also list repros in the vintage category for the sole reason there is more chance of them being viewed. If you have 20,000 dresses in the dress category with 17,000 being mass produced overseas but there are only 2000 listed in the vintage category - chances are better your item will be seen. I often look in the vintage category because I don't have the patience to scroll through the regular categories and the vintage ones help narrow down style. I don't much care if the item is actually 20 years old or 4 years as long as it looks how I want it to look.


----------



## Storm702

Fullcloset said:


> I do this because its a search term buyers often use to find things - I find the majority aren't looking for genuine vintage items necessarily but maybe a retro look item or a preowned listing as opposed to nwt. I will also list repros in the vintage category for the sole reason there is more chance of them being viewed. If you have 20,000 dresses in the dress category with 17,000 being mass produced overseas but there are only 2000 listed in the vintage category - chances are better your item will be seen. I often look in the vintage category because I don't have the patience to scroll through the regular categories and the vintage ones help narrow down style. I don't much care if the item is actually 20 years old or 4 years as long as it looks how I want it to look.


Generally speaking though, an item is considered vintage if it is more than 20 years old. To me, a bag that is listed as vintage would be of an era, not a "look" or even a style. Also, any time I see "vintage", I would assume the item has been preowned, since it would be older than 20 years & someone has had it this long. I am speaking more along the lines of listings that state "blah handbag, vintage & sold out everywhere".... yeah, it's "sold out" because it came out five years ago, not because it's vintage. Also, there may be certain features buyers are looking for that only pertain to items that truly are vintage & no longer readily available, such as leather type, quality, items that aren't mass produced, etc. To each their own. That is why I always ask questions before I buy!


----------



## holiday123

Fullcloset said:


> Yep that's why most sellers no longer use the best offer button. I see more and more doing what they do on tradesy and mercari - just put in the item description to contact seller if they want to make an offer. Then the seller can revise the price of the listing if they agree on a price and NOT have to worry about any sneaky shipping or other terms being snuck in by the buyer. The seller stays in control.


Yes but be careful using the app because even if your listing is buy it now with no offer option, eBay will add it eventually. Whether it's when you modify the listing or just on a whim. They will also put your auto decline field at 50% of your buy it now price. Then they'll email you telling you that your listings can now accept offers as if they did you a favor.


----------



## BeenBurned

Storm702 said:


> Generally speaking though, an item is considered vintage if it is more than 20 years old. To me, a bag that is listed as vintage would be of an era, not a "look" or even a style. Also, any time I see "vintage", I would assume the item has been preowned, since it would be older than 20 years & someone has had it this long. I am speaking more along the lines of listings that state "blah handbag, vintage & sold out everywhere".... yeah, it's "sold out" because it came out five years ago, not because it's vintage. Also, there may be certain features buyers are looking for that only pertain to items that truly are vintage & no longer readily available, such as leather type, quality, items that aren't mass produced, etc. To each their own. That is why I always ask questions before I buy!


You responded much more tactfully than what I'd have said! 

And in fact, using vintage because "there is more chance of them being viewed" is actually a policy violation (keyword spamming) and if reported, the listing(s) are in risk of being removed. 

Just as you can't use "Coach," "Louis Vuitton," "wallet" etc. in listings that aren't those brands or aren't wallets, you aren't supposed to use "vintage" unless it's either part of the item name or unless it's really vintage.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> Generally speaking though, an item is considered vintage if it is more than 20 years old. To me, a bag that is listed as vintage would be of an era, not a "look" or even a style. Also, any time I see "vintage", I would assume the item has been preowned, since it would be older than 20 years & someone has had it this long. I am speaking more along the lines of listings that state "blah handbag, vintage & sold out everywhere".... yeah, it's "sold out" because it came out five years ago, not because it's vintage. Also, there may be certain features buyers are looking for that only pertain to items that truly are vintage & no longer readily available, such as leather type, quality, items that aren't mass produced, etc. To each their own. That is why I always ask questions before I buy!


In other categories the definition of vintage is different. I remember a doll collector telling me that for dolls, vintage has to be over 50 years old. 

I've been guilty of using the term "near vintage" for a bag that is 18 or 19 years old. But I rarely use vintage in my item specifics or category.

It's even worse on etsy because you aren't even supposed to list there if it isn't vintage, so there are gross violations that etsy does nothing about.


----------



## Fullcloset

holiday123 said:


> Yes but be careful using the app because even if your listing is buy it now with no offer option, eBay will add it eventually. Whether it's when you modify the listing or just on a whim. They will also put your auto decline field at 50% of your buy it now price. Then they'll email you telling you that your listings can now accept offers as if they did you a favor.


Oh yes thank you. I found that out too. And I only use free listings but sometimes I will see a charge right before I go to list and realize they sneakily checked off one of the boxes for enlarged photos or something and you have to uncheck that too. You have to recheck all the ebay "glitches" before you hit list. Just a major time suck. But soon as they ask for my financial info or SSN for Adyen, I will be out of there anyway. Trying to unload as much as possible right now.


----------



## Fullcloset

Storm702 said:


> Generally speaking though, an item is considered vintage if it is more than 20 years old. To me, a bag that is listed as vintage would be of an era, not a "look" or even a style. Also, any time I see "vintage", I would assume the item has been preowned, since it would be older than 20 years & someone has had it this long. I am speaking more along the lines of listings that state "blah handbag, vintage & sold out everywhere".... yeah, it's "sold out" because it came out five years ago, not because it's vintage. Also, there may be certain features buyers are looking for that only pertain to items that truly are vintage & no longer readily available, such as leather type, quality, items that aren't mass produced, etc. To each their own. That is why I always ask questions before I buy!


Yes technically you are correct about the 20 year thing to be a true vintage item but like I said, I am one of those people who loosely use the term for marketing terms only & if someone does ask I figure its important to them and will them I've no idea when it was manufactured since a lot of my stuff has been sitting around my closet for what could very well be 20 years. If I know it is a recent acquisition I will tell them that too but I don't think using vintage as a description or placing it in the vintage category is holding you open to a 20 year test.


----------



## holiday123

Fullcloset said:


> Oh yes thank you. I found that out too. And I only use free listings but sometimes I will see a charge right before I go to list and realize they sneakily checked off one of the boxes for enlarged photos or something and you have to uncheck that too. You have to recheck all the ebay "glitches" before you hit list. Just a major time suck. But soon as they ask for my financial info or SSN for Adyen, I will be out of there anyway. Trying to unload as much as possible right now.


Ok yes. I had a listing that wasn't showing free and I noticed that enlarged photo box was checked. I thought I hit it accidentally, but good to know it was eBay being sneaky again.


----------



## Kidclarke

Bought something on the 20th that should have arrived by the 26th.
It's no rush order but I messaged the seller yesterday because the tracking has said USPS awaiting item since the 24th so I asked about it since I'd rather it not sit on my porch and get stolen.
No answer but I check today and USPS picked up the item just today. Maybe I'm picky but a whole week to ship something?? 


Also I am very tired of getting messages on my BIN listings stating "-Insert Negative Opinion About Item Here- so I'm going to offer -Insert Super Low Ball Offer-" like they're doing me a favor. It's listed at a certain price for a reason! I don't even bother responding anymore, I just throw them to the block list.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a screenshot of that. I get ridiculous suggestions but haven't seen what you're referring to.


Ok I must have been in a mood from them enabling best offer on me again when I read their suggestions. Today I read as less threatening lol but here's what it looks like:. Oh and that unsold number is high because for some reason I've been kicking butt on mercari and crickets on eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Ok I must have been in a mood from them enabling best offer on me again when I read their suggestions. Today I read as less threatening lol but here's what it looks like:. Oh and that unsold number is high because for some reason I've been kicking butt on mercari and crickets on eBay.


But that doesn't say "*To top that off, I have a new alert under selling with items eBay flat out says won't sell unless I reduce the price by $x. So are they saying that unless I comply and reduce the price my items will get zero exposure?" a*s you indicated in the previous post here.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> But that doesn't say "*To top that off, I have a new alert under selling with items eBay flat out says won't sell unless I reduce the price by $x. So are they saying that unless I comply and reduce the price my items will get zero exposure?" a*s you indicated in the previous post here.


Yeah I know hence why I said I must have been in a mood when I interpreted it. Just says might not sell if I don't lower price.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Yes!!!! I’m so irritated with this BO extortion!!  I set my prices carefully and don’t appreciate their computer generated “suggestions”.  There are lot of factors that go into pricing, and it seems like they just want sellers to have super quick transactions and get off the site.


holiday123 said:


> OMG yes! After I read this I went into my listings and sure enough 4 of them were changed back to best offer with ridiculous amounts in the auto decline field. That's probably the 7th time I've revised these. To top that off, I have a new alert under selling with items eBay flat out says won't sell unless I reduce the price by $x. So are they saying that unless I comply and reduce the price my items will get zero exposure? Oh and let me tell you, I lowered one per their recommendation and voila the listing now shows I accept low ball offers... nope!


----------



## meepabeep

elisabettaverde said:


> Yes!!!! I’m so irritated with this BO extortion!!  I set my prices carefully and don’t appreciate their computer generated “suggestions”.  There are lot of factors that go into pricing, and it seems like they just want sellers to have super quick transactions and get off the site.



Yep, it does seem like that's what they want. I do lower my prices a little sometimes, when I have watchers, just to see if it really makes a difference, and usually it doesn't. Things don't always sell right away, even if the price is (relatively) low, sometimes it takes months for the right buyer to come along. I suppose if you had ridiculously low prices, like under $10 for a  brand new $100 item it would sell in 2 seconds, but who in their right mind would do that.


----------



## elisabettaverde

meepabeep said:


> Yep, it does seem like that's what they want. I do lower my prices a little sometimes, when I have watchers, just to see if it really makes a difference, and usually it doesn't. Things don't always sell right away, even if the price is (relatively) low, sometimes it takes months for the right buyer to come along. I suppose if you had ridiculously low prices, like under $10 for a  brand new $100 item it would sell in 2 seconds, but who in their right mind would do that.


I agree.  Sometimes you simply need a particular buyer for an item, and of course, anybody will buy something for cheap!!    If you’ve got watchers already, then they’re interested, and it’ll still take time!  A small decrease in price may nudge them, but it’s a waiting game.


----------



## holiday123

Have a buy it now or best offer $219, receive a message "will you consider $175?" I respond and send an offer for $175...crickets. Two days later buyer messages again and says she had a busy weekend, can I resend offer. Sure, I resend offer for $175. Nada. Next day same buyer finally uses offer button in listing and offers $170. Ok, really? $5 less? Sure I accept because it's $5 difference. Accept, invoice is sent and now crickets again. UPI opens automatically tomorrow. What's the deal?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Have a buy it now or best offer $219, receive a message "will you consider $175?" I respond and send an offer for $175...crickets. Two days later buyer messages again and says she had a busy weekend, can I resend offer. Sure, I resend offer for $175. Nada. Next day same buyer finally uses offer button in listing and offers $170. Ok, really? $5 less? Sure I accept because it's $5 difference. Accept, invoice is sent and now crickets again. UPI opens automatically tomorrow. What's the deal?


I never would have accepted the $170 on principle. This buyer sounds like she is trying to see when your patience will run out.


----------



## whateve

Buyers that make shipping and packaging demands after they purchase. The shipping price was set based on a certain type of packing and postage.


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Have a buy it now or best offer $219, receive a message "will you consider $175?" I respond and send an offer for $175...crickets. Two days later buyer messages again and says she had a busy weekend, can I resend offer. Sure, I resend offer for $175. Nada. Next day same buyer finally uses offer button in listing and offers $170. Ok, really? $5 less? Sure I accept because it's $5 difference. Accept, invoice is sent and now crickets again. UPI opens automatically tomorrow. What's the deal?



I'd put her on my Blocked Bidder list.

I don't accept any offers received through "Contact seller" messages, and I almost never enable Best Offers. I don't like haggling, and I don't like the fact that if I accept an offer, the buyer doesn't have to pay immediately.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I never would have accepted the $170 on principle. This buyer sounds like she is trying to see when your patience will run out.


I know.  I was really tempted to decline it, but it was the bag I had bought for my mom and she decided she didn't need it because she has another bag very similar.  It was clearanced out at Dillard's so had only 3-day return limit, which had passed. Rather than wait I bit the bullet and accepted.  I'm really stubborn though and agree with you.  I reaaallly wanted to counter back $175, but also wanted a quick sale.

She messaged earlier that she'll pay tomorrow so here's hoping it goes smoothly.  I will eat round-trip shipping and take that bag back if she tries to make up an issue and fishes for a partial. I only have so much patience.


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> I'd put her on my Blocked Bidder list.
> 
> I don't accept any offers received through "Contact seller" messages, and I almost never enable Best Offers. I don't like haggling, and I don't like the fact that if I accept an offer, the buyer doesn't have to pay immediately.


I know.  I have a listing on mercari that is bold PRICE IS FIRM and this buyer kept messaging me....$85?   $95?  She's blocked lol.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> Buyers that make shipping and packaging demands after they purchase. The shipping price was set based on a certain type of packing and postage.



Ugh...I hate that.


----------



## GoStanford

meepabeep said:


> I suppose if you had ridiculously low prices, like under $10 for a  brand new $100 item it would sell in 2 seconds, but who in their right mind would do that.


Actually, I had an experience with something like this recently.  A lovely item was listed for $75 with a best offer option, so I made what I considered to be a reasonable offer of 80% of the asking price.  Mentally I was prepared the seller might reject the offer if they really wanted to sell at the list price, or might counter.  Well, they did reject the offer and then corrected the listing to $175.  I can see they must have been surprised to get a low offer for something they probably thought was correctly priced!

At least this helped alert the seller that their item was not listed at the intended price.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> *Have a buy it now or best offer* $219, receive a message "will you consider $175?" I respond and send an offer for $175...crickets. Two days later buyer messages again and says she had a busy weekend, can I resend offer. Sure, I resend offer for $175. Nada. Next day same buyer finally uses offer button in listing and offers $170. Ok, really? $5 less? Sure I accept because it's $5 difference. Accept, invoice is sent and now crickets again. UPI opens automatically tomorrow. What's the deal?


If you have a b.o. option on the listing, why would she even have contacted you? Why didn't she just make the offer? 

I agree with Whateve and wouldn't have accepted the $170 lower offer. She'd asked about $175 and you agreed to $175. PERIOD!


----------



## BeenBurned

GoStanford said:


> Actually, I had an experience with something like this recently.  A lovely item was listed for $75 with a best offer option, so I made what I considered to be a reasonable offer of 80% of the asking price.  Mentally I was prepared the seller might reject the offer if they really wanted to sell at the list price, or might counter.  Well, they did reject the offer and then corrected the listing to $175.  I can see they must have been surprised to get a low offer for something they probably thought was correctly priced!
> 
> At least this helped alert the seller that their item was not listed at the intended price.


And are you kicking yourself for not BIN'ing it at $75?!?!?


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> If you have a b.o. option on the listing, why would she even have contacted you? Why didn't she just make the offer?
> 
> I agree with Whateve and wouldn't have accepted the $170 lower offer. She'd asked about $175 and you agreed to $175. PERIOD!


I know! I have no clue why she messaged vs. making an offer. Ebay gives 5 chances at making offers so it makes no sense. I wonder if she is reselling under a different account and was in negotiations with her buyer and now waiting for her buyer to pay.   Messaging me an offer isn't binding like making an offer is so no UPI strike.


----------



## GoStanford

BeenBurned said:


> And are you kicking yourself for not BIN'ing it at $75?!?!?


Yup!  I suspected it was a good deal but should have done some more research!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

GoStanford said:


> A lovely item was listed for $75 with a best offer option, so I made what I considered to be a reasonable offer of 80% of the asking price.  Mentally I was prepared the seller might reject the offer if they really wanted to sell at the list price, or might counter.  Well, they did reject the offer and then corrected the listing to $175.  I can see they must have been surprised to get a low offer for something they probably thought was correctly priced!
> 
> At least this helped alert the seller that their item was not listed at the intended price.





BeenBurned said:


> And are you kicking yourself for not BIN'ing it at $75?!?!?





GoStanford said:


> Yup!  I suspected it was a good deal but should have done some more research!



Reasonable bet says the item would not have been shipped.


----------



## GoStanford

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Reasonable bet says the item would not have been shipped.


Oh that's true, and makes sense.  I suppose there must be a mechanism by which a seller with an erroneous listing has a window to correct it.  All in all, good that the error was caught.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Reasonable bet says the item would not have been shipped.


I've bought a few items where the seller set the wrong price. A couple sellers sent the item anyway. I think these were BINs that were supposed to be auctions, and the price I paid was supposed to be the auction starting price.


----------



## anthrosphere

For the first time in like ever, none of my eBay items have any watchers! None! I don’t know if I should be happy or worried. The view points are low and haven’t increased at all. I have these same items listed on Posh and Mercari and I got more traffic there and people are liking/sharing them. What’s going on?


----------



## holiday123

Used my eBay bucks for a poorly listed nomad with wallet $40 plus shipping. So excited until seller messages that she sent it signature required :/ for a $40 package with no disclosure of signature requirement in the listing. I would have passed on it since I'm never home to sign and hate having to go to the Post office!


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> For the first time in like ever, none of my eBay items have any watchers! None! I don’t know if I should be happy or worried. The view points are low and haven’t increased at all. I have these same items listed on Posh and Mercari and I got more traffic there and people are liking/sharing them. What’s going on?


It may be a glitch ? I had that happen to me before but that was when the site was being glitchy. That said it's been reeeallly slow for me lately on eBay and on mercari buyers are trying to low ball me into insanity. I took down one bag because of all the one word messages $50? $60? $90? Lol.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> It may be a glitch ? I had that happen to me before but that was when the site was being glitchy. That said it's been reeeallly slow for me lately on eBay and on mercari buyers are trying to low ball me into insanity. I took down one bag because of all the one word messages $50? $60? $90? Lol.


Mercari has been really slow. Ebay has been pretty good for me.


----------



## quinna

Latest pet peeve: I have listed the same bag for auction 4 times each ending with a npb. Every time I list the price and interest has been less and less. I'm done for a while.


----------



## anthrosphere

holiday123 said:


> It may be a glitch ? I had that happen to me before but that was when the site was being glitchy. That said it's been reeeallly slow for me lately on eBay and on mercari buyers are trying to low ball me into insanity. I took down one bag because of all the one word messages $50? $60? $90? Lol.


I don’t think it was a glitch. I listed a Brandy Melville sweater and it immediately got 3 watchers. I think it’s because my other items weren’t brand names so they were disinterested in them. Bummer.


----------



## meepabeep

I have a set of stuff, and some pieces are worth more than others, so I listed those pieces individually, and the rest are broken up into smaller lots. Anyway, I got a message this morning...

"Hope all is well. How many pieces total do you have available in the (pattern). Not sure if there are other pieces that ya might have that are not posted. If its an option, what would you want for all of them. Thank you kindly for your time. Be well."

My response was...

"I have 3 more (of the items in the listing) I will add them to the listing for a total of $105. Let me know and I'll revise the listing."

Now, I know exactly what he was asking, he wanted a price for the entire set. And I do have more not listed yet of the other items, but I didn't tell him that, because he's obviously a re-seller using his buying account, because he purchases the same type of items quite often (who needs that many different sets, lol). He wouldn't like my answer, $515. He probably wants to get it for an amount similar to the last lot sold ($250) that had twice as many expensive pieces as I do. They should have gotten approx. $635.


----------



## meepabeep

What bothers me the most is I just listed the stuff. If it was on forever, and none of it was selling, then maybe I would consider selling it for less, but not the next day, lol. The more expensive pieces I have sold for $25- $40 a piece in the last 6 weeks or so, so I priced mine accordingly. Um, duh. You really think I'm going to sell them for less than $9 a piece like the seller that got $250.


----------



## meepabeep

I knew it. He messaged me again and wants a total for the lot,  and the 2 expensive items I have listed separately  (one of which is the _only _one on evilBay, there is 1 more of the other). They are that rare, Replacements  doesn't even have any. Anyway, I replied w/ the total amount of all 3 listings (both the # as it is now, and if I revised and added 3 not listed) and said the price is firm. He probably works for Replacements (or something like it)


----------



## meepabeep

Me again, lol. Well. I got my asking price for 2 out of the 3 listings PITA dude wanted a deal on, and 1 more he wasn't interested in. A different buyer, of course. PITA is blocked, but he would not have bought the stuff anyway, he messaged back and said "Thank you kindly for getting back to me".


----------



## Bales25

Welp, my pet peeve just happened to me.  A return request for a "knock off" Coach which was NWT (and I purchased myself from the store, so definitely genuine.)  If she had asked, I would've directed her to TPF for authentication, and could've even offered a copy of the receipt (even though that doesn't prove anything in and of itself), but I really hate being accused of selling a fake.  Guarantee the buyer either found it cheaper or just didn't like it, so wanted me to pay the return shipping.  On the BBL she goes.


----------



## houseof999

Bales25 said:


> Welp, my pet peeve just happened to me.  A return request for a "knock off" Coach which was NWT (and I purchased myself from the store, so definitely genuine.)  If she had asked, I would've directed her to TPF for authentication, and could've even offered a copy of the receipt (even though that doesn't prove anything in and of itself), but I really hate being accused of selling a fake.  Guarantee the buyer either found it cheaper or just didn't like it, so wanted me to pay the return shipping.  On the BBL she goes.


Ugh that sucks! Is there a thread for the BBL here on tpf?


----------



## BeenBurned

Bales25 said:


> Welp, my pet peeve just happened to me.  A return request for a "knock off" Coach which was NWT (and I purchased myself from the store, so definitely genuine.)  If she had asked, I would've directed her to TPF for authentication, and could've even offered a copy of the receipt (even though that doesn't prove anything in and of itself), but I really hate being accused of selling a fake.  Guarantee the buyer either found it cheaper or just didn't like it, so wanted me to pay the return shipping.  On the BBL she goes.


What's her ID? 



houseof999 said:


> Ugh that sucks! Is there a thread for the BBL here on tpf?


Yup, right here (but the title is misleading): 
*eBay Non-Paying Bidder List*


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> Welp, my pet peeve just happened to me.  A return request for a "knock off" Coach which was NWT (and I purchased myself from the store, so definitely genuine.)  If she had asked, I would've directed her to TPF for authentication, and could've even offered a copy of the receipt (even though that doesn't prove anything in and of itself), but I really hate being accused of selling a fake.  Guarantee the buyer either found it cheaper or just didn't like it, so wanted me to pay the return shipping.  On the BBL she goes.


Are you going to fight it?


----------



## Bales25

No, I've heard too many horror stories of losing the item and the money with eBay if you fight it.  If it were Paypal, I would since I think they make the buyer prove it's not authentic.  I'd rather just get it back and re-sell.  I did send her a message that it was authentic and I could have had that confirmed for her, but accepted the return and asked that she ensure it's sent back in the same new condition as received.  If she pulls a switcheroo, I'll go to small claims - she's only in the next state over from me and it's $250 I sold it for.  I really hope that doesn't happen, but I've read so many horror stories.


----------



## Bales25

BeenBurned said:


> What's her ID?
> 
> 
> Yup, right here (but the title is misleading):
> *eBay Non-Paying Bidder List*



Thanks - will go post.  It won't do much good - she's only gotten 2 feedback in over a year so she's not very active on the ID.  The ID is lms-617


----------



## quinna

Here's a good one today: seller auto declines every best offer except for $30 on a $31 item. Why even bother? I know ebay often sneaks in the BO on a relist, but that auto decline was definitely set up intentionally in this case.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  That's correct.  That's what sellers are doing to defeat the meddling.


----------



## quinna

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  That's correct.  That's what sellers are doing to defeat the meddling.


Makes sense, but if you're going to go in and manually set up the auto decline amount, why not just turn off the best offer while you're there?


----------



## restricter

Okay, when did eBay do away with the 2 day option for the Unpaid Item Assistant?  Grrrrrrrr


----------



## restricter

quinna said:


> Makes sense, but if you're going to go in and manually set up the auto decline amount, why not just turn off the best offer while you're there?



Possibly because it just keeps getting switched on.  I’ve had that happen with a couple of my listings lately.  It was like I was playing Whack a Mole.


----------



## LL777

quinna said:


> Makes sense, but if you're going to go in and manually set up the auto decline amount, why not just turn off the best offer while you're there?


eBay automatically adds a BO after a certaint amount of days. It happened to me. I started receiving offers on listings with fixed prices. I was trying to revise the listing and remove the BO option but I couldn’t. So, I had to end my listings and relist them without BO. A week later I received an email that buyers can make offers. So, I had to end and relist my listing again


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> eBay automatically adds a BO after a certaint amount of days. It happened to me. I started receiving offers on listings with fixed prices. I was trying to revise the listing and remove the BO option but I couldn’t. So, I had to end my listings and relist them without BO. A week later I received an email that buyers can make offers. So, I had to end and relist my listing again


That has never happened to me. All my listings are BINS for 30 days with no BO option. It must be a pilot program.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> That has never happened to me. All my listings are BINS for 30 days with no BO option. It must be a pilot program.


I must be part of the test group too because that keeps happening to me too. So annoying, especially when they make your auto decline field half of the buy it now price. Even when I double/triple check to be sure BO isn't checked, as soon as I list I go back in viola, BO enabled.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sellers not posting photos with their listings, but with some silly flower pic or a pic of a sign saying: Pics soon  Especially sellers of HG Balenciagas!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

The B/O thing isn't new or any kind of test.  It's deliberate and it's been around for close to a year now and infests listings almost at random.  The Idiot Brigade insists there is a formula, but they won't discuss it or explain it openly ...  one of those special internal policy things.  They more sellers try to defeat it, the more it seems to happen to them.


----------



## Bales25

I think the BO is added if you use the simple listing tool.  I switched to the advanced tool and haven't had it happen since, but previously after about a week, I'd get an email from eBay that they were allowing offers.  I could always revise it, though - never had to relist.  If you have active offers, you have to decline them first before removing the BO option, though.  It was a pain to keep revising every time they added it, which is why I switched to the advanced listing tool.


----------



## xincinsin

I made an offer on a listing recently. About 10% off. The seller replied that the best offer function on auction listings was for buyers to offer more than the starting price. Then he declined when I offered 10% more. Told me rather pompously that I should try bidding and maybe I'd be lucky and get a good price on the item. It was a good-to-have so I forgot about it. In the end, only one bid was received so he had to sell it for the starting price anyway.


----------



## Catbird9

xincinsin said:


> I made an offer on a listing recently. About 10% off. The seller replied that the best offer function on auction listings was for buyers to offer more than the starting price. Then he declined when I offered 10% more. Told me rather pompously that I should try bidding and maybe I'd be lucky and get a good price on the item. It was a good-to-have so I forgot about it. In the end, only one bid was received so he had to sell it for the starting price anyway.


Apparently not all sellers agree with this one. He should have at least countered your offer. I've seen a number auction items that were sold to Best Offers at exactly the starting bid price.


----------



## GoStanford

xincinsin said:


> I made an offer on a listing recently. About 10% off. The seller replied that the best offer function on auction listings was for buyers to offer more than the starting price.


I've never used the Best Offer function in the way that seller indicated (to bid higher than the starting price).  I guess it could be used in that way, but to me, Best Offer is just that...and ideally it is above the reserve price and is satisfactory to the seller.  I guess a really high offer would be a way to claim a very very desirable item!

I would have thought 90% of the starting price is a very fair offer, in general!  And allows for a quick sale...unless somebody is a high-volume seller, so many items just sit there on Ebay gathering dust.


----------



## xincinsin

Catbird9 said:


> Apparently not all sellers agree with this one. He should have at least countered your offer. I've seen a number auction items that were sold to Best Offers at exactly the starting bid price.


He did counter-offer a price 15% more and he added:
_This new option is designed to insure that the buyer can walk away with his prize without it being bid so high that he can't reach it. There are other watchers, so either you can take my present offer or wait until it goes on Buy It Now. _
When I offered 10% more, he countered again with 15% more and that's when he told me I should try bidding.



GoStanford said:


> I've never used the Best Offer function in the way that seller indicated (to bid higher than the starting price).  I guess it could be used in that way, but to me, Best Offer is just that...and ideally it is above the reserve price and is satisfactory to the seller.  I guess a really high offer would be a way to claim a very very desirable item!
> 
> I would have thought 90% of the starting price is a very fair offer, in general!  And allows for a quick sale...unless somebody is a high-volume seller, so many items just sit there on Ebay gathering dust.


He said it was a new feature. It's made me a tad paranoid. I now triple-check that the listing says "Best Offer" and not some variation on "How High are You Willing to Go?"

Wasn't there a scam where sellers were being offered more than the asking price, and the delivery address would be problematic?


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> I think the BO is added if you use the simple listing tool.  I switched to the advanced tool and haven't had it happen since, but previously after about a week, I'd get an email from eBay that they were allowing offers.  I could always revise it, though - never had to relist.  If you have active offers, you have to decline them first before removing the BO option, though.  It was a pain to keep revising every time they added it, which is why I switched to the advanced listing tool.


That's probably why I never see it. I always use the advanced. The only time I've seen it is if I relist one item on my sales page, then it is checked until I uncheck it, but if I choose more edits, when it opens the listing for editing, the BO box isn't checked.


----------



## restricter

What is it with people who make a best offer and then vanish?  The unpaid item case is open and I’ve already relisted the item but just... arrrgggghhhhh


----------



## TamaraL

"Item is new without tags" then what you get is an item that is totally worn and sometimes stained and ripped, I buy a lot on eBay and usually go for new items to avoid really worn out stuff (what people claim is in great condition is sometimes only fit for the bin) and due to not having great shopping nearby, tend to buy quite a lot online, so lately I had 3 items that were sold as "New without tags" and all 3 were totally damaged, so did a not as described and requested a return, now I get a warning message from eBay that I did this before and they will look closely and it might influence my ability to do returns, I mean out of about 100 orders, 3 items lately totally not OK, new without tags doesn't mean sweat stains under the arms (gross), the other one a ripped lining and that is the latest, an Escada dress I ordered and paid quite a bit for it, advertised as new without tags and the seams are seriously encrusted in layers of dead skin.
I am honestly not trying to be difficult or super fussy, it is just when I order new without tags, I don't mean an item that has been worn, stained or damaged, if it is too small or too large due to the cut, I won't return as that is my risk, but if it is clearly not new and very worn, and I always provide a picture and do that right after opening the parcel, then eBay acting like I am excessive because I had the bad luck to run into 3 dishonest sellers within 6 weeks.


----------



## houseof999

xincinsin said:


> I made an offer on a listing recently. About 10% off. The seller replied that the best offer function on auction listings was for buyers to offer more than the starting price. Then he declined when I offered 10% more. Told me rather pompously that I should try bidding and maybe I'd be lucky and get a good price on the item. It was a good-to-have so I forgot about it. In the end, only one bid was received so he had to sell it for the starting price anyway.


You never know. I think it just depends on the item and the seller.  If I consider the starting price is a steal, then 10% less could offend the seller. I did recently buy a bag using the best offer and I offered more than the starting bid. I think the starting bid was $40 and I offered $50 and the seller accepted.


----------



## nicole0612

I am selling 4 items through the eBay authenticate program (I sent my bags to eBay and they listed them and sell them for me) - 3 Chanel bags and 1 Dior bag. 2 of the Chanel bags have sold, one 8 days ago and another 7 days ago. The one that sold 8 days ago was paid out to my PayPal the next morning. I am still waiting on payment for the bag that sold 7 days ago. I called them early this week and asked when they would be sending my payment - the rep said they were behind in payments and it would be deposited within 2-3 days. It had now been 4 days. I still prefer it to the risk of selling on eBay myself, but I find it very odd that a huge company like eBay is acting like a cash strapped business and dragging out their payments.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

nicole0612 said:


> but I find it very odd that a huge company like eBay is acting like a cash strapped business and dragging out their payments.




It's some independent third party seller, not the company.  As I recall, it's the same people who did a couple of other programs that had problems and complaints.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Okay, when did eBay do away with the 2 day option for the Unpaid Item Assistant?  Grrrrrrrr


I have unpaid cases opened in 2 days.

I just checked my own UIA and this is there:


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Here's a good one today: seller auto declines every best offer except for $30 on a $31 item. Why even bother? I know ebay often sneaks in the BO on a relist, but that auto decline was definitely set up intentionally in this case.


I know a lot of sellers don't use b.o. but I've found it to be a lifesaver! 

I've dodged at least 2 dozen bullets (over the last year) because their best offers gave me the chance to look at their feedback left for others before deciding if I would accept or counter their offers. Some of these buyers had left negs in 25% to 50% of their purchases!


----------



## nicole0612

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> It's some independent third party seller, not the company.  As I recall, it's the same people who did a couple of other programs that had problems and complaints.



That is very interesting, thank you! Apparently they have “no phone number” (I don’t believe it), but they have a liaison department at eBay who I have been talking with (all they can do is send emails because “they don’t have a phone number...”). They told me today that the eBay Authenticate selling service is just the new name for the previous EBay Concierge selling service. It’s still lower stress to me than selling Chanel bags myself on eBay, but I don’t think I will send them any more items to sell in the future.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I have unpaid cases opened in 2 days.
> 
> I just checked my own UIA and this is there:
> View attachment 4233937



Not an option for me.  They’re messing around with sellers again.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Not an option for me.  They’re messing around with sellers again.


@restricter 


Go into your "my ebay" and click on the "account" tab. 
On left, go to "site preferences"
scroll down to "Unpaid Item Assistant" 
Click "edit" and there's a dropdown box with choices for how many days you want to wait for a case to be opened.


----------



## chowlover2

On my site preferences the earliest I can have unpaid item assistant is 8 days. No option for 2 or 4 days. Must depend on how much you sell.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> @restricter
> 
> 
> Go into your "my ebay" and click on the "account" tab.
> On left, go to "site preferences"
> scroll down to "Unpaid Item Assistant"
> Click "edit" and there's a dropdown box with choices for how many days you want to wait for a case to be opened.
> 
> View attachment 4234117





chowlover2 said:


> On my site preferences the earliest I can have unpaid item assistant is 8 days. No option for 2 or 4 days. Must depend on how much you sell.


8 days is ridiculous. No one should have to wait that long. I'm pretty sure I had mine set to 2 days at one time, but now it is set to 4 days, and that is the minimum I'm allowed. I haven't had to use it in a long time since my items are BIN IPR and I rarely have offers.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> 8 days is ridiculous. No one should have to wait that long. I'm pretty sure I had mine set to 2 days at one time, but now it is set to 4 days, and that is the minimum I'm allowed. I haven't had to use it in a long time since my items are BIN IPR and I rarely have offers.


Agreed! I think 4 days is plenty of time to pay.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! I think 4 days is plenty of time to pay.


I wonder if you could call and have them change it for you.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> 8 days is ridiculous. No one should have to wait that long. I'm pretty sure I had mine set to 2 days at one time, but now it is set to 4 days, and that is the minimum I'm allowed. I haven't had to use it in a long time since my items are BIN IPR and I rarely have offers.



The lowest option I have is 4.  I used to have 2 but it’s gone.


----------



## chowlover2

I used to have 4 days too. I wonder why it changed?


----------



## BeenBurned

That's weird. I wonder why some have 2, some have 4 and some have 8 as the soonest they can open cases.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I'm becoming very soured and jaded on the whole company.  I do NOT like how they operate.  But I've already cut out AMZ, I don't really trust AliExpress, Sears/KMart is going under fast, so I'm running out of places to shop.   At least on E, I can try my best to patronize smaller sellers if they have what I want.


----------



## holiday123

Ugh I give up! This is the 2nd time in as many days that eBay has emailed me that my listing can now accept offers and enabled the best offer feature on me. They do it all the time, but this is getting ridiculous! How many times do I need to edit the listing back to buy it now? Insane!


----------



## Roro

I had an incredible PITA buyer last week.  Will spare you the details but think about this--the bag did not fit easily on her arm, could not stay on her shoulder and was, therefore, defective. (told me to return it to the factory!)  She opened a return request for a defective item (so I would have to pay postage both ways).  Lovely.  I refused and, right before the case was escalated to ebay where this would be viewed as buyer's remorse, she agreed to pay postage if I would take the return for the purchase price.  Agreed.

Time passes.  Bag comes back.  It's fine.  Refund the purchase price.  Wanted the FVF refunded.  Well, three different CS reps from ebay gave me three different stories:  she would file a request for it but couldn't help me herself;  this couldn't happen because I issued the refund too late (as soon as the bag arrived and was checked out---really?!?!);  this couldn't happen because the case was escalated to close it (CS recommendation) and I was SOL.

Well, I'm retired now.  With time.  I called again today, completely on a whim.  The CS rep couldn't have been more in touch with reality.  She issued the credit and I saw it in my account while I was on the phone.  

I think I am starting to truly hate this venue.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DISONEST sellers!
I’ll never forget my first purchase on evilBay. A Gucci jeans with Swarovski logo G on the back pocket. This cow had the jeans taken in at the BACK SEAM (just sewn in, no double seams) and listed the jeans as brand new. She took a picture of the jeans folded so it wouldn’t show!!
I didn’t know my eBay rights, that I could dispute it, so I just sucked it up. Ughh!


----------



## Antigone

My reimbursement of return postage for an overseas purchase returned for SNAD is still not here. It was requested on June. 

I keep contacting eBay, they keep giving me vouchers. Several times, I followed up and the CSR said, didnt we give you a voucher already?

Uhm yes but I need my money, not another eBay voucher!


----------



## Catbird9

Antigone said:


> My reimbursement of return postage for an overseas purchase returned for SNAD is still not here. It was requested on June.
> 
> I keep contacting eBay, they keep giving me vouchers. Several times, I followed up and the CSR said, didnt we give you a voucher already?
> 
> Uhm yes but I need my money, not another eBay voucher!


Can you spend the voucher on eBay?


----------



## Antigone

Catbird9 said:


> Can you spend the voucher on eBay?



Yeah. But I’d rather just get the money.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> the bag did not fit easily on her arm, could not stay on her shoulder and was, therefore, defective. (told me to return it to the factory!)  She opened a return request for a defective item (so I would have to pay postage both ways).  Lovely.  I refused and, right before the case was escalated to ebay where this would be viewed as buyer's remorse, she agreed to pay postage if I would take the return for the purchase price.  Agreed.


I had a recent similar case with a belt. 

It was listed as size 40, described as size 40 and included the size 40 marking in two of the images. 

Buyer filed SNAD because he claimed to take size 40 and it didn't fit; it only measured 39.75" 

After several days of back and forth, buyer admitted that, "okay, it's not your fault but it must be a manufacturing defect." 

When I called ebay to try to get the case closed in my favor, the CS person I spoke to told me that if he closed the case, it wouldn't be in my favor because the item is defective since that's the buyer's claim. The CS person (Mark in India) told me I had to take the item back and return it to the manufacturer! 

I ultimately (and reluctantly) accepted the return, paid for return shipping and got the accurately described belt back! 

SEriously, this was one that I was so sure I'd have won!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Ugh I give up! This is the 2nd time in as many days that eBay has emailed me that my listing can now accept offers and enabled the best offer feature on me. They do it all the time, but this is getting ridiculous! How many times do I need to edit the listing back to buy it now? Insane!


I wonder if it would help to put a note in your listing that offers are not accepted even if this option is mistakenly on your item. I made an offer once, and the seller sent a really nasty note as if I should have known the best offer was mistakenly added by ebay.  Of course I no longer had any interest in that item from that seller!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> I wonder if it would help to put a note in your listing that offers are not accepted even if this option is mistakenly on your item. I made an offer once, and the seller sent a really nasty note as if I should have known the best offer was mistakenly added by ebay.  Of course I no longer had any interest in that item from that seller!


Rude sellers are a turn-off. Some of them have been thru the ebay mill too long. They automatically assume you're a bad buyer. I know I'm not and my ratings back me up.


----------



## GoStanford

Addicted to bags said:


> Rude sellers are a turn-off.


I agree with you on this.  Luckily, in my experience, most sellers have been polite.  Occasionally somebody says they will look up some info I ask for, like a particular measurement, but doesn't get back to me.  I assume they are busy or don't care about that particular sale moving quickly.

I was really turned off recently by somebody selling a very expensive item who acted snippy when I asked for some additional photos.  Their response essentially was, "My ratings speak for themselves."  Sorry, but I'm still going to ask for the info I need to feel comfortable!  I did not pursue that purchase after that point.


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoStanford said:


> I agree with you on this.  Luckily, in my experience, most sellers have been polite.  Occasionally somebody says they will look up some info I ask for, like a particular measurement, but doesn't get back to me.  I assume they are busy or don't care about that particular sale moving quickly.
> 
> I was really turned off recently by somebody selling a very expensive item who acted snippy when I asked for some additional photos.  Their response essentially was, "My ratings speak for themselves."  Sorry, but I'm still going to ask for the info I need to feel comfortable!  I did not pursue that purchase after that point.


I've been mostly lucky with sellers. I've even gotten some occasional surprised sounding seller complimenting our easy transaction, so I know they've had some doozies. I try to start a conversation with the seller to test the waters especially on expensive items. On cheaper, quick sale items, I'll usually only check their ratings. 

I know sellers can get burned out but they shouldn't assume all buyers are bad. Just like I don't assume all sellers are bad.


----------



## whateve

I really wish people would learn that the plural of sequin isn't sequence.


GoStanford said:


> I agree with you on this.  Luckily, in my experience, most sellers have been polite.  Occasionally somebody says they will look up some info I ask for, like a particular measurement, but doesn't get back to me.  I assume they are busy or don't care about that particular sale moving quickly.
> 
> I was really turned off recently by somebody selling a very expensive item who acted snippy when I asked for some additional photos.  Their response essentially was, "My ratings speak for themselves."  Sorry, but I'm still going to ask for the info I need to feel comfortable!  I did not pursue that purchase after that point.


As a seller, I always answer questions politely. Very few buyers, even if they are polite to begin with, come back to thank me, or tell me they aren't going to buy. I'm left wondering if I offended them in some way, or if maybe they didn't really get my message, and then worry they think I'm a bad seller.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I really wish people would learn that the plural of sequin isn't sequence.
> 
> As a seller, I always answer questions politely. Very few buyers, even if they are polite to begin with, come back to thank me, or tell me they aren't going to buy. I'm left wondering if I offended them in some way, or if maybe they didn't really get my message, and then worry they think I'm a bad seller.


I do whatever, and some sellers have questioned me why I’ve changed my mind which can be awkward.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Flaky buyers. I had one recently asked a million questions on an item, down to how it would be delivered, tried to haggle the price down etc, all of which I answered politely. Then nothing. Completely silent. Not a word of thank you. It wasn't an expensive item. To this person, please find a better hobby for yourself!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> As a seller, I always answer questions politely. Very few buyers, even if they are polite to begin with, come back to thank me, or tell me they aren't going to buy. I'm left wondering if I offended them in some way, or if maybe they didn't really get my message, and then worry they think I'm a bad seller.





Addicted to bags said:


> I do whatever, and some sellers have questioned me why I’ve changed my mind which can be awkward.


@whateve, I've asked questions requesting more pictures and if I received pictures of a fake, I'm reluctant to respond. Sometimes a simple thank you suffices and other times, I don't say anything. I hesitate to tell them the truth because if the bag gets reported and removed, I don't want to be on the receiving end of accusatory messages. 

As @Addicted to bags says, it's awkward.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> As a seller, I always answer questions politely. Very few buyers, even if they are polite to begin with, come back to thank me, or tell me they aren't going to buy. I'm left wondering if I offended them in some way, or if maybe they didn't really get my message, and then worry they think I'm a bad seller.


I think you sound like a very conscientious seller!  I guess those potential buyers just get the info they need and then disappear...that's too bad.  Also - good point about the sequins!


----------



## Prufrock613

whateve said:


> I really wish people would learn that the plural of sequin isn't sequence.


 Thank you for this- it made my day!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Are the sequins in sequence or random?


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Are the sequins in sequence or random?


I think the sequence are in sequins.


----------



## Catbird9

Cher's sexy sequins sewn in sequence on spandex. Respect!


----------



## meepabeep

Someone messaged me yesterday afternoon with an offer (on a BIN w/ no BO that was ending around 11pm) . I checked their feedback and they seemed ok, so I said yes (within a 1/2 hour) and lowered the price on the listing (I know I could've done it via the message, but I wanted it to have "free shipping"). They didn't purchase it. Why bother asking?  Anyway, when I re-listed it, I went back to my original asking price.


----------



## Kendall BC

A seller just listed something I want under new category, then you read: New, only worn one time!


----------



## whateve

I'm pretty sure buyers aren't seeing all of my messages. I sent a buyer an offer and a day later she bought it for full price.


----------



## whateve

My Bonanza stats are showing two 11/4 and no 11/5. I guess they couldn't handle the time change.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure buyers aren't seeing all of my messages. I sent a buyer an offer and a day later she bought it for full price.


Can't complain about getting more money! But if they aren't getting my message on time that's not good. I just asked one buyer if she was still interested in my bag now that I'm considering her lower offer. No response.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Can't complain about getting more money! But if they aren't getting my message on time that's not good. I just asked one buyer if she was still interested in my bag now that I'm considering her lower offer. No response.


I've had two recent potential buyers ask questions. The answers I gave should have satisfied their concerns so they should have purchased, but I never heard from them again. It really worries me that I'm losing sales because of it.


----------



## restricter

Watchers.   So many watchers.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I've had two recent potential buyers ask questions. The answers I gave should have satisfied their concerns so they should have purchased, but I never heard from them again. It really worries me that I'm losing sales because of it.



Hmmm...I wonder if the person that asked for a deal a few days ago never got my response. That would explain why they didn't buy it. Also, another question I answered never got a response.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Watchers.   So many watchers.


I think half of the time it's sellers with similar items watching them.


----------



## quinna

When a buyer asks a million questions and every single one of them is clearly answered in the detailed description. Why do I even bother. [emoji52]


----------



## meepabeep

restricter said:


> Watchers.   So many watchers.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think half of the time it's sellers with similar items watching them.



Yeah, I think a lot of them are other sellers too. However, I had a 7 day auction for a rare collectible (the only one on eBay) with 152 views and 32 watchers, that got only 1 bid (??). There were no other sellers with that item, and my starting bid was far less than what it usually sells for (and less than what I paid), but not super low like $.99. I don't get it.


----------



## sdkitty

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think half of the time it's sellers with similar items watching them.


I've done that


----------



## chicinthecity777

meepabeep said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of them are other sellers too. However, I had a 7 day auction for a rare collectible (the only one on eBay) with 152 views and 32 watchers, that got only 1 bid (??). There were no other sellers with that item, and my starting bid was far less than what it usually sells for (and less than what I paid), but not super low like $.99. I don't get it.


That's ridiculous!


----------



## houseof999

I'm obviously doing something wrong and I don't know what. Perfectly mint condition bag and I cut price by half! Still no sale. [emoji3525]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I'm obviously doing something wrong and I don't know what. Perfectly mint condition bag and I cut price by half! Still no sale. [emoji3525]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244879


No matter how good the deal, people hesitate when it is over $100, or over $25 for some of my items.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> No matter how good the deal, people hesitate when it is over $100, or over $25 for some of my items.


[emoji53] I don't get it.

ETA: just found the same bag for sale for $600+ OBO! Why the hell is mine not selling?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> No matter how good the deal, people hesitate when it is over $100, or over $25 for some of my items.





houseof999 said:


> I'm obviously doing something wrong and I don't know what. Perfectly mint condition bag and I cut price by half! Still no sale. [emoji3525]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244879



I never do 30-day or good-till-cancelled listings. I start and end my items on Saturday or Sunday afternoons, and re-list every 7 days. If it hasn't sold after 3 weeks, I enable Best Offer. If it still doesn't sell I will drop the price.

I believe shorter-term, repeat listings increase the chances of more casual shoppers seeing the item. A lot of shoppers only look at items ending soonest, so your 30day listing could sit there for weeks before anyone notices it, unless they're searching for the specific item you're selling.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> [emoji53] I don't get it.
> 
> ETA: just found the same bag for sale for $600+ OBO! Why the hell is mine not selling?


I'd try re-listing it.


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> I'd try re-listing it.


I have many times. Even auction style. I'm ending the listing and keeping it myself. I'm done with watchers. Let them try an offer below $100 to the $600+ listing price.


----------



## vernis-lover

Buyers who ask a gazillion questions then tell you they don't have the money to buy the bag.  So why ask questions?  If you want to window-shop that's fine but don't waste other people's time.  Don't be that selfish person.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

whateve said:


> I've had two recent potential buyers ask questions. The answers I gave should have satisfied their concerns so they should have purchased, but I never heard from them again. It really worries me that I'm losing sales because of it.



There have been times I've posed questions to several sellers of the same or similar items.  How and when they answer can determine which, if any I'll buy from.  With the way they are assaulting both buyers and seller over messages, I try not to reply more than once (if at all) so they won't try to accuse anyone of trying to take something off site.



quinna said:


> When a buyer asks a million questions and every single one of them is clearly answered in the detailed description. Why do I even bother. [emoji52]



I've asked questions like that to feel the seller out.  It can help me determine if the seller really has the item or if they copied the listing from somewhere.  It can also give me some insight as to how a seller might respond if I have questions later, like maybe if the package gets lost.


----------



## quinna

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> There have been times I've posed questions to several sellers of the same or similar items.  How and when they answer can determine which, if any I'll buy from.  With the way they are assaulting both buyers and seller over messages, I try not to reply more than once (if at all) so they won't try to accuse anyone of trying to take something off site.
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked questions like that to feel the seller out.  It can help me determine if the seller really has the item or if they copied the listing from somewhere.  It can also give me some insight as to how a seller might respond if I have questions later, like maybe if the package gets lost.


I've thought of that, but this was clearly a case of "I can't be bothered to read past the first click." I've sometimes used a similar tactic with low feedback sellers when I'm a buyer, but I make sure it's a question that isn't already answered in the listing.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30


----------



## Addicted to bags

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30


Sounds like their shop is misnamed!


----------



## whateve

I got another question today that didn't result in a sale. I really think people aren't seeing my responses. It is so frustrating!


----------



## Prufrock613

vernis-lover said:


> Buyers who ask a gazillion questions then tell you they don't have the money to buy the bag.  So why ask questions?  If you want to window-shop that's fine but don't waste other people's time.  Don't be that selfish person.


I wonder if that fulfills their “pretend buy” mentality?  I know I make carts at many sites and sit on it- I check on it in a week to make sure I really *need* the items...but I’m not bothering seller’s time.


----------



## edollasign

I’ve had 3 buyers this past week take forever to pay, almost going to unpaid item then they pay and ask for a tracking number RIGHT after.  I think I’ll take the max time to ship thank you [emoji2]


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30


^^^ That's just the past month. 

Try the last 12 months! 
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ms=200&keyword=113320963090&searchInterval=30


----------



## meepabeep

Wow. Before reading the feedback I looked at their store and immediately thought "drop shipper", and sure enough several people said their stuff came from Amazon.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I got another question today that didn't result in a sale. I really think people aren't seeing my responses. It is so frustrating!



I got another message w/ an offer (I said yes, and changed the listing), and so far no response or sale.


----------



## meepabeep

I have a set of 5 discontinued, vintage items listed for $125 that are part of a larger set. These particular items are very rare, and that is current market value. I just got this message....

"I am interested in the ______ but the most I can offer is $50.00. Otherwise it makes smarter sense to purchase a complete new set.
Thanks for your consideration."

 Uh, you can't purchase "new" set. What I really really wanted to say was not very nice (expletives), but I responded with the price is firm, blah blah, and I was still a bit snarky. Oh, and they were blocked.


----------



## houseof999

meepabeep said:


> I have a set of 5 discontinued, vintage items listed for $125 that are part of a larger set. These particular items are very rare, and that is current market value. I just got this message....
> 
> "I am interested in the ______ but the most I can offer is $50.00. Otherwise it makes smarter sense to purchase a complete new set.
> Thanks for your consideration."
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Uh, you can't purchase "new" set. What I really really wanted to say was not very nice (expletives), but I responded with the price is firm, blah blah, and I was still a bit snarky. Oh, and they were blocked.


Things like that just makes me want to say "Come back when you have the money. It will be here unless someone beats you to it." Snarky, I know. [emoji38]


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> "I am interested in the ______ but the most I can offer is $50.00. Otherwise it makes smarter sense to purchase a complete new set.
> Thanks for your consideration."


I've received messages from wannabe buyers with, "I saw this for <$10 at the outlet last year. Unfortunately they don't have it any more but I'll offer $2 more than the outlet price."

I've replied with, "sorry but I paid more than you claim to have seen them for. Too bad you didn't buy them then. You could have made a killing reselling them!" 

Then I block too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

meepabeep said:


> I have a set of 5 discontinued, vintage items listed for $125 that are part of a larger set. These particular items are very rare, and that is current market value. I just got this message....
> 
> "I am interested in the ______ but the most I can offer is $50.00. Otherwise it makes smarter sense to purchase a complete new set.
> Thanks for your consideration."
> 
> Uh, you can't purchase "new" set. What I really really wanted to say was not very nice (expletives), but I responded with the price is firm, blah blah, and I was still a bit snarky. Oh, and they were blocked.


I would have replied "please go ahead and purchase the complete set elsewhere". I used to get messaged about some rare discontinued sought after item saying "for that sort of money, I could get it from the store ..." and I used to reply "please purchase from the store if you can find one". I know the chance for them to find one is very slim. My point is this type of haggling excuse never works why do people think it would?


----------



## meepabeep

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would have replied "please go ahead and purchase the complete set elsewhere". I used to get messaged about some rare discontinued sought after item saying "for that sort of money, I could get it from the store ..." and I used to reply "please purchase from the store if you can find one". I know the chance for them to find one is very slim. My point is this type of haggling excuse never works why do people think it would?



 Yeah, what makes them think it will actually work.  I almost did tell them to purchase the set elsewhere, and good luck finding a "new" one. I did say a complete set would be hundreds. Oh, and I suppose they could have meant a completely different new set, that is inferior quality. Yes, that would be cheaper. A modern set of the same quality would still be several hundred.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would have replied "please go ahead and purchase the complete set elsewhere". I used to get messaged about some rare discontinued sought after item saying "for that sort of money, I could get it from the store ..." and I used to reply "please purchase from the store if you can find one". I know the chance for them to find one is very slim. My point is this type of haggling excuse never works why do people think it would?


I remember one person telling me she saw the same bag at the outlet in 1999 for $49, or something like that. Well, it isn't 1999 anymore, is it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I remember one person telling me she saw the same bag at the outlet in 1999 for $49, or something like that. Well, it isn't 1999 anymore, is it?


[emoji23]  Wow. The logic behind it....


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Well, it isn't 1999 anymore, is it?


And we aren't in Kansas any more either.


----------



## momasaurus

How are sellers allowed to end an auction 5 minutes before it's supposed to end, because the price hasn't gone as high as they had hoped? WHAT?? This has happened to me several times as a bidder (the only bidder). If you have a reserve, then pay for the listing to say that.


----------



## xincinsin

Addicted to bags said:


> Sounds like their shop is misnamed!


They change name every 6 to 9 months. Does that "reset" their negative reviews to zero?


----------



## BeenBurned

xincinsin said:


> They change name every 6 to 9 months. Does that "reset" their negative reviews to zero?


No, the feedback rating stays on the account.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> How are sellers allowed to end an auction 5 minutes before it's supposed to end, because the price hasn't gone as high as they had hoped? WHAT?? This has happened to me several times as a bidder (the only bidder). If you have a reserve, then pay for the listing to say that.


They still have to pay final value fees to ebay. That was a policy put in to prevent this from happening.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> They still have to pay final value fees to ebay. That was a policy put in to prevent this from happening.


Thanks for that info. I just know that as a seller I would never do this. It's totally bogus and dishonest. I don't know what the seller says to eBay (do they have to give a reason?) but both times the sellers admitted to me that the price just wasn't high enough to suit them. Whatever.


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for that info. I just know that as a seller I would never do this. It's totally bogus and dishonest. I don't know what the seller says to eBay (do they have to give a reason?) but both times the sellers admitted to me that the price just wasn't high enough to suit them. Whatever.


The seller should have started their listing at the lowest price they will accept! What they did is very bad selling practice!


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The seller should have started their listing at the lowest price they will accept! What they did is very bad selling practice!


I agree. But eBay allows it.....


----------



## chicinthecity777

momasaurus said:


> I agree. But eBay allows it.....


eBay do punish them by charging them a FVF. By the end of the day, the seller is the legal owner of the item and they do have rights to sell or not sell it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Buyer made an offer.
I countered.
Buyer accepted my counteroffer.
NEVER paid and UID closed.

Why accept a counteroffer if you don't want the item?!?


----------



## MsSav

When sellers get annoyed when you ask them for something to prove authenticity. 
Like you’re asking $1k plus for a bag with no receipt and I’m supposed to believe you cos you condescendingly tell me there is a serial number  and I can google all about them? 
Or when they tell you “I don’t use fakes” 
Ok...... 

Also been randomly blocked from bidding from this one seller. When I looked up if I ever spoke to her before I found the only communication was me asking for proof of authenticity to which she responded “if I did this bag would be a lot more expensive”. The bag was still a starting bid price of $700 (YSL bag, so maybe only $200 less than normal starting prices).

eBay, you get really random people on there.
I prefer to buy off Facebook groups now.


----------



## kemilia

My ebay peeve (ok, only one of them)--I email sellers (using the ebay system) with questions and don't get answers, at all. Do they check their messages ever? Do they know HOW to check their messages? Sigh ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

kemilia said:


> My ebay peeve (ok, only one of them)--I email sellers (using the ebay system) with questions and don't get answers, at all. Do they check their messages ever? Do they know HOW to check their messages? Sigh ...


EBay messaging system has known to be very unreliable! There sellers who posted on here that they didn't always get notifications of new messages.


----------



## BeenBurned

kemilia said:


> My ebay peeve (ok, only one of them)--I email sellers (using the ebay system) with questions and don't get answers, at all. Do they check their messages ever? Do they know HOW to check their messages? Sigh ...





xiangxiang0731 said:


> EBay messaging system has known to be very unreliable! There sellers who posted on here that they didn't always get notifications of new messages.


While there are glitches, I think the majority of non-response is from lazy and apathetic sellers. 

I just got a reply from a seller I'd messaged on November 6. Her response was an apology and said something about a busy weekend. (This is 13 days later!) I'd requested a picture that was missing from the listing but absolutely necessary in order to authenticate the highly faked item.

Although she posted the picture (finally) and the bag is authentic, I will NOT buy from this seller. There are too many other responsive sellers who DO answer questions.


----------



## holiday123

My pet peeve recently is if you used it, its not NWOT! I know, not a new peeve.

NWOT in title, new with defect as condition, description says used a few times. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leat...sbody-Pistachio-Green-1941-NWOT-/233011162279

So of course I messaged to see what's up lol. Seller still doesn't understand if it's been used, it's not NWOT...and the kicker is she raised the price from $89 to $199.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> My pet peeve recently is if you used it, its not NWOT! I know, not a new peeve.
> 
> NWOT in title, new with defect as condition, description says used a few times.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leat...sbody-Pistachio-Green-1941-NWOT-/233011162279
> 
> So of course I messaged to see what's up lol. Seller still doesn't understand if it's been used, it's not NWOT...and the kicker is she raised the price from $89 to $199.


----------



## vernis-lover

holiday123 said:


> My pet peeve recently is if you used it, its not NWOT! I know, not a new peeve.
> 
> NWOT in title, new with defect as condition, description says used a few times.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Leat...sbody-Pistachio-Green-1941-NWOT-/233011162279
> 
> So of course I messaged to see what's up lol. Seller still doesn't understand if it's been used, it's not NWOT...and the kicker is she raised the price from $89 to $199.



There ought to be an ebay school for describing items.  The UK site is dreadful for this.  The number of times a seller will write 'like new' or 'awesome condition' and when you zoom in/enlarge the pictures it looks like a dog has chewed it!  Or you get some degree of honesty with 'used a few times only' and half the pattern has rubbed off the item - what, was it a few thousand times it was used then?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

vernis-lover said:


> There ought to be an ebay school for listing items.



Fixed your post.


And you should have to graduate before being allowed to list.


----------



## meepabeep

vernis-lover said:


> There ought to be an ebay school for describing items.  The UK site is dreadful for this.  The number of times a seller will write 'like new' or 'awesome condition' and when you zoom in/enlarge the pictures it looks like a dog has chewed it!  Or you get some degree of honesty with 'used a few times only' and half the pattern has rubbed off the item - what, was it a few thousand times it was used then?



Yep, and then there's describing something as excellent, and the pics look good too (angle and lighting maybe?). Then you get it, and it has scratches (cat?) on the back. Ummm...that's not excellent.


----------



## GoStanford

holiday123 said:


> My pet peeve recently is if you used it, its not NWOT! I know, not a new peeve.


I agree with you.  In my mind, if it's not NWT, it's used.  I find that approach helps me reset my expectations.  I don't really see why tags would be removed unless it's going to be used.  
Yes, maybe it's from a sample sale, maybe tags were cut off in-store with every intention of using it, etc.  But more than likely it was used.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> I agree with you.  In my mind, if it's not NWT, it's used.  I find that approach helps me reset my expectations.  I don't really see why tags would be removed unless it's going to be used.
> Yes, maybe it's from a sample sale, maybe tags were cut off in-store with every intention of using it, etc.  But more than likely it was used.


Some stores remove tags when you buy unless you tell them not to. That happened to me at Brighton. I didn't even know they had removed the tags from the purse, and they didn't even include them in the package. Coach used to remove the tags from keychains in the store, so when you bought them, they didn't come with tags.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> Some stores remove tags when you buy unless you tell them not to. That happened to me at Brighton. I didn't even know they had removed the tags from the purse, and they didn't even include them in the package. Coach used to remove the tags from keychains in the store, so when you bought them, they didn't come with tags.


You're correct; stores do sometimes remove tags, and I agree that's one reason an item could be described as NWOT, but in my experience, the term is overused.  I'm disappointed that Brighton didn't include the tags in the package!  What if you wanted it for your records?  I didn't know that Coach removed keychain tags.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> You're correct; stores do sometimes remove tags, and I agree that's one reason an item could be described as NWOT, but in my experience, the term is overused.  I'm disappointed that Brighton didn't include the tags in the package!  What if you wanted it for your records?  I didn't know that Coach removed keychain tags.


I know, I was disappointed in the Brighton. What if I wanted to return it? Coach removed keychain tags because they looked better on display without them. I'm seeing more Coach keychains with tags these days so maybe they don't do that anymore. But anything a few years is likely to not have a tag. The exception is if they were bought online - then they came with tags.


----------



## BeenBurned

GoStanford said:


> I agree with you.  In my mind, if it's not NWT, it's used.  I find that approach helps me reset my expectations.  I don't really see why tags would be removed unless it's going to be used.
> Yes, maybe it's from a sample sale, maybe tags were cut off in-store with every intention of using it, etc.  But more than likely it was used.





whateve said:


> Some stores remove tags when you buy unless you tell them not to. That happened to me at Brighton. I didn't even know they had removed the tags from the purse, and they didn't even include them in the package. Coach used to remove the tags from keychains in the store, so when you bought them, they didn't come with tags.


In addition to Whateve's comments, some items never have tags attached; they're often slipped into a pocket and because they're loose, they can be lost or an inference might be drawn that the item was used.

While I agree that lowering expectations helps avoid disappointment, it's not necessary (IMO) to assume that every NWOT item is used. There are honest sellers who accurately describe their items, often admitting that they aren't the first owner so they honestly don't know the history. But frequently, their buyers are pleasantly surprised to get seemingly new items that weren't described as new!

But I do agree that sellers who use "new" or "nwot" in their listings should be selling NEW and UNUSED items. It doesn't mean used once, not used lightly, not worn for an hour, or 'looks new'.


----------



## GoStanford

"Pen marks and general discoloration interior suede. Especially interior zip pocket.  I have not cleaned or conditioned this purse so that you can use your favorite products."

They make it sound like a favor it hasn't been cleaned!  Well, speaking from experience having rehabbed a few older leather Coach bags, it could perhaps be just as well that there haven't been chemicals applied to this one yet.


----------



## restricter

The low-ballers are out in full force.  Look at this one!  And I hate to tell her, I already sold 2 of this item for $80.


----------



## houseof999

restricter said:


> The low-ballers are out in full force.  Look at this one!  And I hate to tell her, I already sold 2 of this item for $80.
> 
> View attachment 4265145


I hope you blocked him/her.


----------



## restricter

houseof999 said:


> I hope you blocked him/her.



You’d better believe it.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> The low-ballers are out in full force.  Look at this one!  And I hate to tell her, I already sold 2 of this item for $80.
> 
> View attachment 4265145





houseof999 said:


> I hope you blocked him/her.





restricter said:


> You’d better believe it.


Yup, that message would have pissed me off!


----------



## GoStanford

restricter said:


> The low-ballers are out in full force.  Look at this one!


Wow, she (the low-baller) wrote an aggressive message, in my opinion.  I would think that the message field is typically used for pleasant messages (I would hope) like, "I hope you'll consider my offer.  Thanks for listing this item."  Something like that.  I'm curious - what does somebody who is blocked see on their end?  Do they get a notification they are blocked from bidding?


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Wow, she (the low-baller) wrote an aggressive message, in my opinion.  I would think that the message field is typically used for pleasant messages (I would hope) like, "I hope you'll consider my offer.  Thanks for listing this item."  Something like that.  I'm curious - what does somebody who is blocked see on their end?  Do they get a notification they are blocked from bidding?


No they don't. The only way they would know is if they tried to buy it and weren't allowed to. Even then, they wouldn't know why it wasn't working. If the buyer is blocked after they have already communicated with the seller, they are allowed to continue to send messages. If they try to communicate on a new listing, they can't. I'm not sure what they see.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, that message would have pissed me off!



I should know better by now than to look at the offers that get automatically rejected.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> No they don't. The only way they would know is if they tried to buy it and weren't allowed to. Even then, they wouldn't know why it wasn't working. If the buyer is blocked after they have already communicated with the seller, they are allowed to continue to send messages. If they try to communicate on a new listing, they can't. I'm not sure what they see.



Actually, I think this has changed - or it only applies to new listings posted after the buyer was blocked?  I got a lowball offer and blocked the buyer a few weeks ago.  Just the other day, I got a new message on a different listing.  The name seemed familiar, and sure enough, it was the person I had blocked.  However, I think the listing they messaged on was up prior to the blocking, so maybe that's why they were able to message me on it?

Oh - and when someone tried to buy an item after having been blocked, they got a message saying the seller wasn't accepting the purchase.  At least, that's what I was told in the message to me asking if I knew what was going on.


----------



## lulu212121

Sellers that don't ship! Why would a seller with 100% fb over 1000 not communicate? I think I've been patient. I paid Friday, contacted yesterday. Seller said they received package back because address was incorrect. Whatever .   EBay never showed tracking #. Seller not answering emails. Just waiting for eBay to allow me to file.


----------



## meepabeep

Someone messaged me, asking for a deal, at 1:00 am (in the same timezone). Um, did they really expect me to respond at that hour. But that's not why they were added to the BBL. Some people shop at night (including me), and they probably didn't really expect me to respond right away. They were blocked because they have private feedback.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> No they don't. The only way they would know is if they tried to buy it and weren't allowed to. Even then, they wouldn't know why it wasn't working. If the buyer is blocked after they have already communicated with the seller, they are allowed to continue to send messages. If they try to communicate on a new listing, they can't. I'm not sure what they see.



I just realized today when I tried to bid on an item that they must have blocked me (I often bid early on items I’m regally interested in as a reminder to myself because my watch list is always maxed out  
I was able to watch the item, but not bid, this is the message I got. 
It’s ok, because the only reason they would have to block me is if I asked questions in the past about an item that was fake, which would also explain why their opening bid amount is so low on an expensive sweater.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I just realized today when I tried to bid on an item that they must have blocked me (I often bid early on items I’m regally interested in as a reminder to myself because my watch list is always maxed out
> I was able to watch the item, but not bid, this is the message I got.
> It’s ok, because the only reason they would have to block me is if I asked questions in the past about an item that was fake, which would also explain why their opening bid amount is so low on an expensive sweater.
> View attachment 4267698


Recently I've been able to put more than 200 items on my watch list. I think I've had it over 250 and it hasn't maxed out yet. So maybe they raised the limit.


----------



## restricter

I’m my own pet peeve today.  I sold an item and I’m so sick I couldn’t get out of bed to take it to the post office.  Looks like it’s going out on Monday.  Sorry, buyer.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Recently I've been able to put more than 200 items on my watch list. I think I've had it over 250 and it hasn't maxed out yet. So maybe they raised the limit.



I think it started again because for the last few days I’ve been unable to add more items to my watch list without deleting others first.
This may seem excessive, but many are long ago ended listings that I either purchased, am hoping will be relisted, or are “reminders” of styles I like etc.


----------



## vernis-lover

meepabeep said:


> Someone messaged me, asking for a deal, at 1:00 am (in the same timezone). Um, did they really expect me to respond at that hour. But that's not why they were added to the BBL. Some people shop at night (including me), and they probably didn't really expect me to respond right away. They were blocked because they have private feedback.


I had this the other day - about 4 messages overnight my time (each getting a little more frantic).  The buyer knew I was overseas to them!  I was asleep as the messages came through between 2am and 5am.  Even if I was in the same time zone as them, I could have been at work, busy for those 3 hours etc.


----------



## nicole0612

restricter said:


> I’m my own pet peeve today.  I sold an item and I’m so sick I couldn’t get out of bed to take it to the post office.  Looks like it’s going out on Monday.  Sorry, buyer.



Sorry you are sick! So am I, ugh. Don’t worry, I don’t think people expect shipping on a Saturday unless you promise one day shipping. I always assume there is a good chance the seller is out of town or out of the office on a weekend.


----------



## restricter

Woke up to this charming message.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

Would you accept $500.00 for the [$975 item you’re selling for $625]? I AM really interested but only have $500.00 at the moment.

Thank you and have a great day.

*******

Why do people think their financial problems are yours?  And by financial problems I mean fictitious financial problems where they’re trying to get a deal?


----------



## meepabeep

vernis-lover said:


> I had this the other day - about 4 messages overnight my time (each getting a little more frantic).  The buyer knew I was overseas to them!  I was asleep as the messages came through between 2am and 5am.  Even if I was in the same time zone as them, I could have been at work, busy for those 3 hours etc.


Wow. That's crazy. Yeah, it really doesn't matter what time it is, we can't always answer questions immediately. We do have lives.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

The only time I get antsy about time is when the site is doing one of the discount codes and I'm trying to beat the system clock.  But even at that, I only send one message and if the seller doesn't reply, so be it.

The only times I've sent additional messages is when I forgot something and needed to ask another question or clarify something.


----------



## restricter

Woke up to this message: Hi my name is Xxx and my daughters very very interesting in this box but I can’t afford it if you could sell it to me for $100 I would appreciate it with all my heart. Thank you PS I’m speaking the truth

And discovered that the person who can’t afford the item put in a bid more than double his ‘generous’ offer.  

Blocked, cancelled and will try to go back to sleep but 2 of my cats have the sniffles and they’re sneezing all over me.  Whatever I make from this sale is going directly to the vet.


----------



## anthrosphere

*Mercari*/*Posh* *seller*: I accept reasonable offers!
*Me*: *sends her an offer $5 less of her $28 item*
*Seller*: *ignores it*
*Me*: *eyeroll*

Also had to deal with sellers that do accept my offer, but does not ship it for 5 days and proceeds to ignore all of my messages. Seller logs into the app but does not respond back. What a pain.


----------



## Dooneysta

BeenBurned said:


> I know a lot of sellers don't use b.o. but I've found it to be a lifesaver!
> 
> I've dodged at least 2 dozen bullets (over the last year) because their best offers gave me the chance to look at their feedback left for others before deciding if I would accept or counter their offers. Some of these buyers had left negs in 25% to 50% of their purchases!


I know you said this awhile ago, I’m catching up after a long break...
I just envision you ‘dodging two dozen bullets’ like that slo-mo scene at the end of ‘The Matrix’...  Awesome!


----------



## restricter

I love this time of year.  Packages go around the world, thanks to the USPS.  I’ve got one that’s supposed to be sent to the GPS site in Erlanger but has apparently been ‘delivered’ in Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## Roro

restricter said:


> I love this time of year.  Packages go around the world, thanks to the USPS.  I’ve got one that’s supposed to be sent to the GPS site in Erlanger but has apparently been ‘delivered’ in Cincinnati, Ohio.



So true!  I bought items from a seller who literally lives 150 miles directly north of me.  I'm in PA, he's in NY.  My package spent two nights in Des Moines, IA.  I didn't even get a tee shirt!


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> So true!  I bought items from a seller who literally lives 150 miles directly north of me.  I'm in PA, he's in NY.  My package spent two nights in Des Moines, IA.  I didn't even get a tee shirt!


I had one package I sent from California to California go to Puerto Rico twice before making it back to California.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

restricter said:


> I love this time of year.  Packages go around the world, thanks to the USPS.  I’ve got one that’s supposed to be sent to the GPS site in Erlanger but has apparently been ‘delivered’ in Cincinnati, Ohio.


The Cincinatti airport is in Kentucky just down the road from Erlanger.  Your package was probably 'delivered' via a GSP courier at the airport.


----------



## meepabeep

Ugh...I just this message...

Hi, this was guaranteed to be delivered by today. It is now 6:15pm and has not yet been delivered. Please let me know.
Thank you, Angie

Seriously?! What do they want me to do, hunt down the mail carrier, lol. According to the tracking # it's out for delivery. It's Christmas season (duh), carriers have tons of packages to deliver, and they do work longer hours because of it.


----------



## meepabeep

Yep...I was right, the carrier was running late, it was delivered at 7:05 pm


----------



## chicinthecity777

meepabeep said:


> Yep...I was right, the carrier was running late, it was delivered at 7:05 pm


I also had something similar. Buyer bought my item on Saturday, Sunday my post office doesn't open, I have a 2 working day dispatch in my listing, come Monday morning, I received a message: "could you please tell me when I will receive my xxx?" No I can't tell you that! I can tell you when I am going to post it, (I posted it Monday afternoon and uploaded tracking), but I can't tell you when Royal Mail delivery man is going to call your house!


----------



## holiday123

meepabeep said:


> Ugh...I just this message...
> 
> Hi, this was guaranteed to be delivered by today. It is now 6:15pm and has not yet been delivered. Please let me know.
> Thank you, Angie
> 
> Seriously?! What do they want me to do, hunt down the mail carrier, lol. According to the tracking # it's out for delivery. It's Christmas season (duh), carriers have tons of packages to deliver, and they do work longer hours because of it.


My priority packages are taking forever to get delivered. I sent one 12.3 and it's still not delivered. Another I sent 12.5 and it was 2-day 12.7 delivery per the label and it's also showing as delayed in the system. Hopefully it's delivered today or I will get that same email from the buyer as she's going to be at a different address after today.

I get that it's a busy time of year, but Amazon doesn't seem to have trouble getting my prime packages to me via USPS. So frustrating when Amazon gets priority handling and a better discount on shipping.


----------



## restricter

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> The Cincinatti airport is in Kentucky just down the road from Erlanger.  Your package was probably 'delivered' via a GSP courier at the airport.
> 
> View attachment 4275407



I learned NY geography— there’s NYC and the rest of the world.  Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> My priority packages are taking forever to get delivered. I sent one 12.3 and it's still not delivered. Another I sent 12.5 and it was 2-day 12.7 delivery per the label and it's also showing as delayed in the system. Hopefully it's delivered today or I will get that same email from the buyer as she's going to be at a different address after today.
> 
> I get that it's a busy time of year, but Amazon doesn't seem to have trouble getting my prime packages to me via USPS. So frustrating when Amazon gets priority handling and a better discount on shipping.


Most of my packages are being delayed. The post office is just swamped this time of year. It's not your fault.


----------



## Lubina

whateve said:


> Most of my packages are being delayed. The post office is just swamped this time of year. It's not your fault.



It seems like USPS mail delivery to the southeastern part of the US is super slow! I mailed an item to Florida. 1 week later I purchased an item from Australia. My item from Australia is scheduled to be delivered to me tomorrow. The item I mailed to Florida is still "in transit".


----------



## holiday123

Lubina said:


> It seems like USPS mail delivery to the southeastern part of the US is super slow! I mailed an item to Florida. 1 week later I purchased an item from Australia. My item from Australia is scheduled to be delivered to me tomorrow. The item I mailed to Florida is still "in transit".


I'm in Florida and am having a similar issue.  All the packages I've mailed to Illinois have taken forever!  One was expected delivery Wednesday, delivered the following Monday and another was expected delivery Monday and was finally delivered yesterday.  The 2nd item I had to go through the INR process because of these delays, which closed once package was delivered, but if it had been delayed longer I would have had to refund and wait.

Now FL to NY got there in 2 days, FL to CA same thing.  Very strange that FL to IL takes 8 days.  Of course all my Amazon Prime packages are being delivered in 2 days as promised?!?


----------



## quinna

Two buyers get into a bidding war over one of my items that is worth $250 at the most. They drive the bidding up over $800 obviously just competing with each other. Now I'm stuck with a ridiculous end price and a 2 feedback score winner that almost certainly isn't going to pay. So sick of relisting auctions.


----------



## houseof999

quinna said:


> Two buyers get into a bidding war over one of my items that is worth $250 at the most. They drive the bidding up over $800 obviously just competing with each other. Now I'm stuck with a ridiculous end price and a 2 feedback score winner that almost certainly isn't going to pay. So sick of relisting auctions.


Wow! I am wishing you the best and hope the winner pays! [emoji857][emoji1696]


----------



## meepabeep

I got this message at 9:46am....

"Why hasn't it shipped???"

They purchased it at 11:54pm last night.

I replied...

"Hello! You paid for it around midnight. The post office opens a 10:00 am. It is now 9:57."

They thanked me and apologized. I then replied and thanked them for the purchase, and told them I have a 3-day handing time, so I'm not required to ship the next day, but I will, blah, blah..and thanked them again.  The best part, it's a religious figure, and cost them $10.

Needless to say they were blocked and reported. Oh, and their id is...

sherrmusi-0


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Reported for what?


----------



## meepabeep

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Reported for what?



Asking me why it hasn't been shipped less than 10 hours after purchasing at midnight. Um....PO is closed, and I do need to sleep sometime, lol. I personally think that is worth reporting (I used "other").


----------



## meepabeep

I know evilBay won't do anything, but I did it anyway.


----------



## kaydelongpre

quinna said:


> Two buyers get into a bidding war over one of my items that is worth $250 at the most. They drive the bidding up over $800 obviously just competing with each other. Now I'm stuck with a ridiculous end price and a 2 feedback score winner that almost certainly isn't going to pay. So sick of relisting auctions.



LOL what on earth is this 250 item that got driven up to 800?!!!


----------



## quinna

kaydelongpre said:


> LOL what on earth is this 250 item that got driven up to 800?!!!


Nothing special, just an average Chanel wallet with some moderate wear. It's definitely not worth new retail price.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> My priority packages are taking forever to get delivered. I sent one 12.3 and it's still not delivered. Another I sent 12.5 and it was 2-day 12.7 delivery per the label and it's also showing as delayed in the system. Hopefully it's delivered today or I will get that same email from the buyer as she's going to be at a different address after today.
> 
> I get that it's a busy time of year, but Amazon doesn't seem to have trouble getting my prime packages to me via USPS. So frustrating when Amazon gets priority handling and a better discount on shipping.





whateve said:


> Most of my packages are being delayed. The post office is just swamped this time of year. It's not your fault.


As long as the tracking is in the system and if you have the stomach to deal with ebay, you can call them, point out that the tracking shows timely shipping and the delay is a result of a problem within USPS, they'll remove the ding. 

But to be honest, it's not worth the PITA unless it affects your ability to sell or affects your discount.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Two buyers get into a bidding war over one of my items that is worth $250 at the most. They drive the bidding up over $800 obviously just competing with each other. Now I'm stuck with a ridiculous end price and a 2 feedback score winner that almost certainly isn't going to pay. So sick of relisting auctions.


The least you should do if the winning buyer doesn't pay is file a non-payment dispute and let her get a strike if she doesn't pay. 

Under no circumstances should you cancel. That merely encourages the bad behavior since there's no consequence.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> The least you should do if the winning buyer doesn't pay is file a non-payment dispute and let her get a strike if she doesn't pay.
> 
> Under no circumstances should you cancel. That merely encourages the bad behavior since there's no consequence.


Oh, don't worry. I'm all about the UPI. I have zero tolerance for this kind of crap.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> Needless to say they were blocked and reported. Oh, and their id is...
> 
> sherrmusi-0





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Reported for what?





meepabeep said:


> Asking me why it hasn't been shipped less than 10 hours after purchasing at midnight. Um....PO is closed, and I do need to sleep sometime, lol. I personally think that is worth reporting (I used "other").


I understand blocking her; that's your prerogative to block any buyer for any reason and if you don't want that buyer, fine. Block her. 

But the "report buyer" function is to report buyers who violate policy -- non-payment, threats, feedback extortion, excessive negative feedback, abusing SNAD, etc. 

There's no violation just for being impatient. 

It's like crying wolf and if ebay gets the impression you report buyers for non-reportable reasons, you risk being ignored by ebay.


----------



## restricter

Holy cow!  I have an anti-peeve!  USPS just delivered an eBay package to me on a Sunday!  Did I wake up in an alternate universe?  Should I play the lottery?  What’s really crazy is that shipping hasn’t even been updated on eBay.  I messaged the seller to let her know I received the item and I was thrilled, which I usually do just to spread some good karma around.  Even she was surprised.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Holy cow!  I have an anti-peeve!  USPS just delivered an eBay package to me on a Sunday!  Did I wake up in an alternate universe?  Should I play the lottery?  What’s really crazy is that shipping hasn’t even been updated on eBay.  I messaged the seller to let her know I received the item and I was thrilled, which I usually do just to spread some good karma around.  Even she was surprised.


I have noticed my carrier in my neighborhood on a few Sundays, and also on holidays. I asked him about it and he says they are delivering packages on those days. I guess this time of year there are just so many packages that they are doing it, regardless if you are paying for it. Unfortunately I have a package I shipped on the 5th that still isn't out for delivery today as I hoped.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> As long as the tracking is in the system and if you have the stomach to deal with ebay, you can call them, point out that the tracking shows timely shipping and the delay is a result of a problem within USPS, they'll remove the ding.
> 
> But to be honest, it's not worth the PITA unless it affects your ability to sell or affects your discount.


Mine actually ended up with an INR, which closed in my favor the next day when the package was delivered.  Buyer was understanding though and knew it was USPS not me causing the delay.  I'll have to see if I got a ding....

So how long would Ebay have given the USPS to show delivered on an INR before closing in buyer's favor?  Would I have ended up refunding the buyer while the package was still in transit?  I did file a missing package claim on that one, which even though the package has been delivered, hasn't updated.


----------



## kaydelongpre

quinna said:


> Nothing special, just an average Chanel wallet with some moderate wear. It's definitely not worth new retail price.


Oh Chanel.  I had a similar thing happen with a small Gucci item last year, but only by 200 bucks.



whateve said:


> I have noticed my carrier in my neighborhood on a few Sundays, and also on holidays. I asked him about it and he says they are delivering packages on those days. I guess this time of year there are just so many packages that they are doing it, regardless if you are paying for it. Unfortunately I have a package I shipped on the 5th that still isn't out for delivery today as I hoped.


My postman told me that Amazon is forcing them to deliver on Sundays!  I wonder if they're killing two bird with one stone now...


----------



## restricter

All right, now I’ve got a peeve.  I have a $150 item with priority shipping listed.  Got a message asking how I ship because, as the buyer wrote, “Hello if I buy this I'm just curious how you will be shipping it? Obviously I'm wanting it by Friday lol.”

I informed her that it would go priority but that’s no guarantee given the volume the PO is dealing with.  I also checked her feedback on Toolhaus to see if she dinged anyone else.  There was nothing.

And then... “Sweet by you shipping tomorrow we shouldn t have any problems. Now any chance if I buy and pay right now would you do $135?”

Blocked.  Not because $15 would break the deal but the ‘if I buy and pay now’, as if she wouldn’t after what she just asked.  

Ugh.  Holiday cheer, my @xx


----------



## restricter

Oooh, here’s an update because blocking still allows them to send messages:


New message from:
Lol just a small favor for a person you never met. Honestly had one bought off here and the guy jacked me around I paid for it Wednesday now he sends me a message today and says he lost it and will refund me super pissed

What are the odds this person took her sweet time paying, jerked the seller around and the seller sold it to someone else?


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> Oh Chanel.  I had a similar thing happen with a small Gucci item last year, but only by 200 bucks.
> 
> 
> My postman told me that Amazon is forcing them to deliver on Sundays!  I wonder if they're killing two bird with one stone now...


The Amazon deal was quite awhile ago. I imagine that it is easier to deliver all packages than to sort out the Amazon packages from the bunch.


restricter said:


> All right, now I’ve got a peeve.  I have a $150 item with priority shipping listed.  Got a message asking how I ship because, as the buyer wrote, “Hello if I buy this I'm just curious how you will be shipping it? Obviously I'm wanting it by Friday lol.”
> 
> I informed her that it would go priority but that’s no guarantee given the volume the PO is dealing with.  I also checked her feedback on Toolhaus to see if she dinged anyone else.  There was nothing.
> 
> And then... “Sweet by you shipping tomorrow we shouldn t have any problems. Now any chance if I buy and pay right now would you do $135?”
> 
> Blocked.  Not because $15 would break the deal but the ‘if I buy and pay now’, as if she wouldn’t after what she just asked.
> 
> Ugh.  Holiday cheer, my @xx


I figure you can either ask a question or make an offer, not both.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> I understand blocking her; that's your prerogative to block any buyer for any reason and if you don't want that buyer, fine. Block her.
> 
> But the "report buyer" function is to report buyers who violate policy -- non-payment, threats, feedback extortion, excessive negative feedback, abusing SNAD, etc.
> 
> There's no violation just for being impatient.
> 
> It's like crying wolf and if ebay gets the impression you report buyers for non-reportable reasons, you risk being ignored by ebay.



Yeah, I see your point. Someone else (another seller) suggested I report them, so I did (knowing eBay won't really do anything). I don't normally report people, in fact that was only the 3rd time I've ever reported anyone (one was for non-payment, the other was abusing SNAD) out of hundreds of transactions.


----------



## meepabeep

restricter said:


> Holy cow!  I have an anti-peeve!  USPS just delivered an eBay package to me on a Sunday!  Did I wake up in an alternate universe?  Should I play the lottery?  What’s really crazy is that shipping hasn’t even been updated on eBay.  I messaged the seller to let her know I received the item and I was thrilled, which I usually do just to spread some good karma around.  Even she was surprised.



I haven't received any packages on Sunday yet, but some of my buyers have.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> The Amazon deal was quite awhile ago. I imagine that it is easier to deliver all packages than to sort out the Amazon packages from the bunch.


Ah. I didn't know that was old!  I bet you're right.  A few months ago my UPS guy said they're going to start delivering on Sundays too.  But I've seen nothing to indicate that's going to happen....YET!


----------



## Lubina

I received an Amazon package today/Sunday. The sender was from Florida. Go figure!! After nearly 3 weeks the package I mailed to Florida is finally in the state of Florida; however, it is still "in transit" to its final destination.


----------



## houseof999

I accepted best offer from a zero feedback buyer because everyone has to start somewhere. Can I relist the item immediately? I believe the buyer will not pay. Or do I HAVE to wait a certain amount of time?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I accepted best offer from a zero feedback buyer because everyone has to start somewhere. Can I relist the item immediately? I believe the buyer will not pay. Or do I HAVE to wait a certain amount of time?


You aren't barred from relisting but you run the risk of selling it twice. Then you could get a defect for cancelling one of the orders, if both buyers pay. Open the unpaid dispute as soon as you are allowed to.


----------



## Kidclarke

I gave myself an early Christmas present and removed my listings until after the holidays. 
Last minute buyers have too many expectations for shipping around the holidays that I don't care to deal with.


----------



## *MJ*

I bought an item 12/3, and got a USPS shipping notice the next day. As of now the tracking still says, “ shipping label created-USPS awaiting item”. I messaged the seller asking if they could check on it, but got no reply. Should I file for item not received? Or is it too soon? The annoying thing is the seller is apparently still active on eBay making listings etc. but has ignored two messages.


----------



## whateve

*MJ* said:


> I bought an item 12/3, and got a USPS shipping notice the next day. As of now the tracking still says, “ shipping label created-USPS awaiting item”. I messaged the seller asking if they could check on it, but got no reply. Should I file for item not received? Or is it too soon? The annoying thing is the seller is apparently still active on eBay making listings etc. but has ignored two messages.


If it is past the date when ebay estimated delivery, you can open an INR. I sold an item on 12/5 that just got delivered today, way past the estimated delivery date. That happens this time of year, but it was scanned several times along the way. Don't close the INR until you get the package, even if it starts moving within USPS.


----------



## *MJ*

whateve said:


> If it is past the date when ebay estimated delivery, you can open an INR. I sold an item on 12/5 that just got delivered today, way past the estimated delivery date. That happens this time of year, but it was scanned several times along the way. Don't close the INR until you get the package, even if it starts moving within USPS.



Thanks! I appreciate the advice. It’s past the date by one day, so I’ll give it a couple of more days to arrive.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You aren't barred from relisting but you run the risk of selling it twice. Then you could get a defect for cancelling one of the orders, if both buyers pay. Open the unpaid dispute as soon as you are allowed to.


Well I do have two of them in stock so I'm not worried about not being able to fill the orders if that happens.


----------



## meepabeep

Kidclarke said:


> I gave myself an early Christmas present and removed my listings until after the holidays.
> Last minute buyers have too many expectations for shipping around the holidays that I don't care to deal with.



 I was just talking about this with a couple of other sellers. I haven't done it, but I'm tempted.


----------



## whateve

I have an item listed for $20. The BO option is not enabled. Today I got an offer of $8. I'm tired of lowballers, so I sent her a message asking if she made a typo and actually meant $18? She didn't get the hint! She sent another message, "no, I meant $8." Any ideas of what I should say now?


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> I have an item listed for $20. The BO option is not enabled. Today I got an offer of $8. I'm tired of lowballers, so I sent her a message asking if she made a typo and actually meant $18? She didn't get the hint! She sent another message, "no, I meant $8." Any ideas of what I should say now?


I wouldn't bother to respond, frankly.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I have an item listed for $20. The BO option is not enabled. Today I got an offer of $8. I'm tired of lowballers, so I sent her a message asking if she made a typo and actually meant $18? She didn't get the hint! She sent another message, "no, I meant $8." Any ideas of what I should say now?



Just block her.  You’ll feel better.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Well I do have two of them in stock so I'm not worried about not being able to fill the orders if that happens.


Then there's no reason why you can't do it as "relist" or sell similar. Even if both are paid for, you can satisfy both customers. 


whateve said:


> I have an item listed for $20. The BO option is not enabled. Today I got an offer of $8. I'm tired of lowballers, so I sent her a message asking if she made a typo and actually meant $18? She didn't get the hint! She sent another message, "no, I meant $8."* Any ideas of what I should say now?*


"Sorry but I can't afford to sell for that price. I wish you the best and hope another seller has a lower cost and you can find it for a price you're willing to spend." 

THEN BLOCK!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I have an item listed for $20. The BO option is not enabled. Today I got an offer of $8. I'm tired of lowballers, so I sent her a message asking if she made a typo and actually meant $18? She didn't get the hint! She sent another message, "no, I meant $8." Any ideas of what I should say now?


I would send a polite, short note letting her know you are not accepting offers/price is firm. Or that you weren't considering offers, however you would be willing to lower it to $18. If you do that, can you change the listing to $18 and require immediate payment? ETA I like Been Burned's idea.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> I would send a polite, short note letting her know you are not accepting offers/price is firm. Or that you weren't considering offers, however you would be willing to lower it to $18. If you do that, can you change the listing to $18 and require immediate payment?


That's what I was hoping for when I sent her the typo message. Since she didn't get the hint, I'm sure she wouldn't be open to paying $18. I already sent her Beenburned's message.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> I have an item listed for $20. The BO option is not enabled. Today I got an offer of $8. I'm tired of lowballers, so I sent her a message asking if she made a typo and actually meant $18? She didn't get the hint! She sent another message, "no, I meant $8." Any ideas of what I should say now?


I would just decline the offer.


----------



## whateve

Not a peeve, but a wow!
I ordered something from a Japanese seller on 12/15. It was delivered this morning! That is lightning fast! Ebay's estimated delivery date was 1/2.


----------



## restricter

Anyone else getting holiday procrastinators?  I had one inquire about an item on Wednesday and asking if delivery could be guaranteed by Christmas Eve.  I said sure and added 2 expedited shipping methods for him.  Radio silence.  This morning, he messages and wants to know if I can overnight for guaranteed delivery.  Is he kidding?   As much as I’d like the money, I’m not running to FedEx in torrential rain this time of year only for the package to arrive late (because, FedEx) and have to deal with the buyer afterwards.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

restricter said:


> Anyone else getting holiday procrastinators?  I had one inquire about an item on Wednesday and asking if delivery could be guaranteed by Christmas Eve.  I said sure and added 2 expedited shipping methods for him.  Radio silence.  This morning, he messages and wants to know if I can overnight for guaranteed delivery.  Is he kidding?   As much as I’d like the money, I’m not running to FedEx in torrential rain this time of year only for the package to arrive late (because, FedEx) and have to deal with the buyer afterwards.


Yes, I had one were we went back and forth on the price, finally agreed and then total crickets! So annoying since it is a hot item. I didn't even wait for the unpaid claim to file, I just relisted it and they now have an unpaid claim filed against them!  I will never understand why people do that.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

whateve said:


> Not a peeve, but a wow!
> I ordered something from a Japanese seller on 12/15. It was delivered this morning! That is lightning fast! Ebay's estimated delivery date was 1/2.



Same thing happened to me last month. I ordered on a Friday night and it was delivered on Wednesday. I was completely shocked.


----------



## meepabeep

restricter said:


> Anyone else getting holiday procrastinators?  I had one inquire about an item on Wednesday and asking if delivery could be guaranteed by Christmas Eve.  I said sure and added 2 expedited shipping methods for him.  Radio silence.  This morning, he messages and wants to know if I can overnight for guaranteed delivery.  Is he kidding?   As much as I’d like the money, I’m not running to FedEx in torrential rain this time of year only for the package to arrive late (because, FedEx) and have to deal with the buyer afterwards.



Not this year (yet), but last year I had someone ask if I could overnight something, so I changed the listing for them. Crickets. Then several hours later they messaged me and said they bought one from someone else.


----------



## Kendall BC

Someone bought my item and never paid, didn't respond to my message. So after three weeks (yes, 21 days) I re-listed. Within minutes I got a message on Ebay: Are you selling my item????? (yes, with that many question marks).   LOL


----------



## whateve

ms.kim said:


> Someone bought my item and never paid, didn't respond to my message. So after three weeks (yes, 21 days) I re-listed. Within minutes I got a message on Ebay: Are you selling my item????? (yes, with that many question marks).   LOL


Why did you wait 21 days? Did you open an unpaid claim?


----------



## BeenBurned

ms.kim said:


> Someone bought my item and never paid, didn't respond to my message. So after three weeks (yes, 21 days) I re-listed. Within minutes I got a message on Ebay: Are you selling my item????? (yes, with that many question marks).   LOL





whateve said:


> Why did you wait 21 days? Did you open an unpaid claim?


This! 

I have cases opened automatically after 2 days. (If a buyer contacts me requesting more time, I remove the unpaid item assistant.) And if payment isn't made within 4 days of the UID, the case closes automatically. At that point, I put the buyer's ID on my BBL. 

I'd respond to the buyer with, "yes, I have relisted the item you purchased. When 3 weeks passed and you didn't pay, I assumed you didn't want it."

And if you haven't opened a case, do it now! Letting buyers get non-payment strikes is the only way to get ebay to sanction such deadbeats.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BeenBurned said:


> I'd respond to the buyer with, "yes, I have relisted the item you ...



... selected, but never paid for.



Why do I get the feeling a search of various sites would find that item for sale elsewhere?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Maybe its because I am just feeling my inner Grinch come out or maybe its because I've been on ebay for so long and just get tired of stuff but I just had some fun or in this case probably therapy!  I have had two people give me this week their Christmas sob stories, one wanted a way reduced price the other wanted to return a small leather wristlet for something very nitpicky so I just went ahead and allowed it.  This morning the person who is returning the wristlet sent me a  sob story about how they have no car and are having to pay a neighbor to return the wristlet, basically I get it, you want my wristlet for free....well I have some stuff going on in my life too so I decided to give them my sob story and unload on them, note that I sell on ebay to help support two small children...and...wow this person is suddenly one line replies with me and done with the personal b.s.  I know what I did is childish and petty but geez we ALL have hard stuff going on in our lives just give us small sellers a darn break!!  LOL! 

Merry Christmas thanks for letting me vent!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

...  and the Vet bills for my blind, diabetic 3 legged service dog that's going deaf ....


----------



## restricter

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ...  and the Vet bills for my blind, diabetic 3 legged service dog that's going deaf ....



I’ve done that too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms.kim said:


> Someone bought my item and never paid, didn't respond to my message. So after three weeks (yes, 21 days) I re-listed. Within minutes I got a message on Ebay: Are you selling my item????? (yes, with that many question marks).   LOL



They actually said "selling my item"? WOW!


----------



## Kendall BC

whateve said:


> Why did you wait 21 days? Did you open an unpaid claim?





BeenBurned said:


> This!
> 
> I have cases opened automatically after 2 days. (If a buyer contacts me requesting more time, I remove the unpaid item assistant.) And if payment isn't made within 4 days of the UID, the case closes automatically. At that point, I put the buyer's ID on my BBL.
> 
> I'd respond to the buyer with, "yes, I have relisted the item you purchased. When 3 weeks passed and you didn't pay, I assumed you didn't want it."
> 
> And if you haven't opened a case, do it now! Letting buyers get non-payment strikes is the only way to get ebay to sanction such deadbeats.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ... selected, but never paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling a search of various sites would find that item for sale elsewhere?





Addicted to bags said:


> They actually said "selling my item"? WOW!



Thank you, all. Yes, I claimed unpaid item with Ebay. I just waited and waited for 21 days. The funniest thing is she never replied to my two messages about payment in three weeks, but as soon as I re-listed the item, she wrote me the message above within minutes. Unbelievable. She also gave me some "holidays-related" sob stories, and said she will pay when she gets her tax refund (next year??). I guess she was buying time and never thought I would re-list. Added to my BBL.


----------



## BeenBurned

ms.kim said:


> Thank you, all. Yes, I claimed unpaid item with Ebay. I just waited and waited for 21 days. The funniest thing is she never replied to my two messages about payment in three weeks, but as soon as I re-listed the item, she wrote me the message above within minutes. Unbelievable. She also gave me some "holidays-related" sob stories, and said she will pay when she gets her tax refund (next year??). I guess she was buying time and never thought I would re-list. Added to my BBL.


You did close the case and let her get a strike, right?


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased an item and the seller  sent me a message with these shipping options. The item came with USPS priority shipping, but I think she was asking if I wanted to upgrade the shipping to get here faster. My pet peeve is not really with eBay, but more with the shipping options. The rates seem really high for such slow delivery. I just can’t figure out why FedEx 2-Day gets here in over a week, since there’s a lot more than two business days between now and then!


----------



## nicole0612

FedEx 2 day is January 2, isn’t that 6 business days?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I'm guessing they have everything adjusted for the high package volume.  I wouldn't expect anything ordered in the last week to arrive before January.


----------



## quinna

Newer seller asks me for $45 extra (in addition to what she charged in the listing) for shipping after the sale is complete and paid for. She says post office quoted this price and she "can prove it." Crazy. This item weight (which I know exactly) plus a large box and 2-3 lb extra wouldn't cost more than $32 priority. Now we've gone radio silence with no indication of shipment, so I guess an INR is in order.
Eta I very politely informed her that it is against policy to ask for more $ after the sale and suggested the correct calculated weight before she decided to ignore me.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Newer seller asks me for $45 extra (in addition to what she charged in the listing) for shipping after the sale is complete and paid for. She says post office quoted this price and she "can prove it." Crazy. This item weight (which I know exactly) plus a large box and 2-3 lb extra wouldn't cost more than $32 priority. Now we've gone radio silence with no indication of shipment, so I guess an INR is in order.
> Eta I very politely informed her that it is against policy to ask for more $ after the sale and suggested the correct calculated weight before she decided to ignore me.


If it's an oversized box, it could easily cost more, depending on the zone, but she should have known what shipping cost before she sold it.


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> If it's an oversized box, it could easily cost more, depending on the zone, but she should have known what shipping cost before she sold it.


I even put huge dimensions in the shipping calculator with our exact zip codes and it didn't come close to her quoted price.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I even put huge dimensions in the shipping calculator with our exact zip codes and it didn't come close to her quoted price.


It really doesn't matter. She's supposed to do the calculations before listing so this doesn't happen. Her mistake is not your problem.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Today, a random Friday: 15% off until 6pm (why not 11:59 PM?) PST.  Okay cool.  

But I don't get how they select their promos. 99% of the time they're counter intuitive. Like during the 12 days of Christmas promo a couple weeks ago, I anticipated a 15% off code on the last day.  Instead it was like 10% off garden tools.


----------



## youngster

Got a full price offer on an item that had a BIN/Best Offer option from a zero feedback buyer.  I politely message the buyer and point out they could just click on the BIN button.   No response.  I could accept their offer but I think they have no idea how ebay works and that would just tie up my item for days while I processed an unpaid item claim.  *sigh*  Zero feedback buyers can be wonderful and other times, not.


----------



## youngster

kaydelongpre said:


> Today, a random Friday: 15% off until 6pm (why not 11:59 PM?) PST.  Okay cool.
> 
> But I don't get how they select their promos. 99% of the time they're counter intuitive. Like during the 12 days of Christmas promo a couple weeks ago, I anticipated a 15% off code on the last day.  Instead it was like 10% off garden tools.



I got the same 15% offer yesterday.  Strange how they do their promos is right.  6PM PST?  Maybe their stats indicate that people have money from gifts and returns immediately after Christmas so they want to incentivize shoppers.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> Got a full price offer on an item that had a BIN/Best Offer option from a zero feedback buyer.  I politely message the buyer and point out they could just click on the BIN button.   No response.  I could accept their offer but I think they have no idea how ebay works and that would just tie up my item for days while I processed an unpaid item claim.  *sigh*  Zero feedback buyers can be wonderful and other times, not.


They just might pay! I think I'd accept it and follow with the invoice.


----------



## whateve

It kind of annoys me when a seller includes a note with your purchase begging you to give them feedback, then when you do, they don't give you any.


----------



## Storm702

I watched an item, a few hours later they jacked the price up


----------



## youngster

BeenBurned said:


> They just might pay! I think I'd accept it and follow with the invoice.



I've been considering it!   But they haven't responded to my polite message. I think it would be a waste of time and, since the item is winter seasonal, I don't want to lose a week or so with it tied up in an unpaid item case.


----------



## Wamgurl

I just sold a bag at an excellent price in NWT condition and this morning I received this message! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What should I do?? I don’t want to get in a situation where she drags out paying me even more.  Help! What would you do?


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> I just sold a bag at an excellent price in NWT condition and this morning I received this message!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do?? I don’t want to get in a situation where she drags out paying me even more.  Help! What would you do?


She should have asked before purchasing. I would tell her that would be fine. There isn't much you can do. If you can open unpaid assistant after 4 days, that takes you to Thursday morning anyway.


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> She should have asked before purchasing. I would tell her that would be fine. There isn't much you can do. If you can open unpaid assistant after 4 days, that takes you to Thursday morning anyway.



I’m tempted to cancel it and re-list as Buy it Now with immediate payment required.  [emoji20]


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Wamgurl said:


> I’m tempted to cancel it and re-list as Buy it Now with immediate payment required.  [emoji20]



That won't go well for you at all.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Given the 'I won' bit, was this a BIN or auction?


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Given the 'I won' bit, was this a BIN or auction?



It was an auction - I called EBAY and they said it would be ok to cancel and relist.  I’m just worried it’s not going to turn out well if I complete the transaction with this person.


----------



## nicole0612

Wamgurl said:


> It was an auction - I called EBAY and they said it would be ok to cancel and relist.  I’m just worried it’s not going to turn out well if I complete the transaction with this person.



Did you check her feedback? She has a lot so maybe that will help vet her.
Perhaps she got carried away with the bidding and is a little short, but it looks like she sincerely wants to buy it.
Maybe you could try sending her a message saying you’re so happy for her wining the auction, but you require payment within 24 hours (or whatever time frame) and see if she can come up with a faster payment.
I have to admit that I’ve asked a seller if I could pay later on an expensive item, by a day -I had the money but preferred to let my credit card month to roll over so I had a month to pay it off, so maybe it’s something like that. The seller said yes, and I paid the next day. So perhaps she can pay for it now but is just wondering if it’s OK to wait a few days.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Did you check her feedback? She has a lot so maybe that will help vet her.
> Perhaps she got carried away with the bidding and is a little short, but it looks like she sincerely wants to buy it.
> Maybe you could try sending her a message saying you’re so happy for her wining the auction, but you require payment within 24 hours (or whatever time frame) and see if she can come up with a faster payment.
> I have to admit that I’ve asked a seller if I could pay later on an expensive item, by a day -I had the money but preferred to let my credit card month to roll over so I had a month to pay it off, so maybe it’s something like that. The seller said yes, and I paid the next day. So perhaps she can pay for it now but is just wondering if it’s OK to wait a few days.



Actually, I remember now it was a little different situation in my case. It was a buy it now that I didn’t want to miss out on by waiting, so I sent a message before I bought it to ask if I could pay the next day. Still, the point is the same that maybe if you send her a message saying that you need her to pay now or to pay within 24 hours, perhaps she can complete the purchase sooner but is just hoping for a little more time if possible.


----------



## Wamgurl

nicole0612 said:


> Did you check her feedback? She has a lot so maybe that will help vet her.
> Perhaps she got carried away with the bidding and is a little short, but it looks like she sincerely wants to buy it.
> Maybe you could try sending her a message saying you’re so happy for her wining the auction, but you require payment within 24 hours (or whatever time frame) and see if she can come up with a faster payment.
> I have to admit that I’ve asked a seller if I could pay later on an expensive item, by a day -I had the money but preferred to let my credit card month to roll over so I had a month to pay it off, so maybe it’s something like that. The seller said yes, and I paid the next day. So perhaps she can pay for it now but is just wondering if it’s OK to wait a few days.



Thanks for the advice! I’ll give it a try.  

I guess I’m a bit jaded since I lost a new LV bag a few years ago.  The buyer asked me to cancel the transaction after I sent it then claimed she never received it even though I provided tracking.  Since I proved delivery I was able to keep the funds.  Then she miraculously found it and ‘sent’ it back to me so EBAY took the money out of my account! By the time I realized she sent it back to me, I tracked the delivery and it showed someone signed for it!! Spelled my name wrong on signature line!  Post office wouldn’t cooperate with me when I asked for a photo of the scanned box.... What a mess it was!  I will never know if the delivery was intercepted or if was delivered to a dishonest person.


----------



## nicole0612

Wamgurl said:


> Thanks for the advice! I’ll give it a try.
> 
> I guess I’m a bit jaded since I lost a new LV bag a few years ago.  The buyer asked me to cancel the transaction after I sent it then claimed she never received it even though I provided tracking.  Since I proved delivery I was able to keep the funds.  Then she miraculously found it and ‘sent’ it back to me so EBAY took the money out of my account! By the time I realized she sent it back to me, I tracked the delivery and it showed someone signed for it!! Spelled my name wrong on signature line!  Post office wouldn’t cooperate with me when I asked for a photo of the scanned box.... What a mess it was!  I will never know if the delivery was intercepted or if was delivered to a dishonest person.



What an awful experience. I can see why you would be a little leery now.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Wamgurl said:


> It was an auction - I called EBAY and they said it would be ok to cancel and relist.



Did they also tell you it could lead to certain penalties?

If nothing else, the buyer can Neg you.


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Did they also tell you it could lead to certain penalties?
> 
> If nothing else, the buyer can Neg you.



I asked about that and was told that it wouldn’t be counted against me.  But, in an effort to give her the opportunity to pay, I asked her to please pay within 24 hours and if that was not possible to please let me know.  I haven’t heard from her...


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Apparently you haven't learned yet not to trust their CS.  Their one goal is to get you off the phone so they can move on to the next call.

A seller initiated cancellation WILL count against you one way or another.  If it's your first, it won't sting too bad.

You need to wait and file the Unpaid Item Dispute if they don't pay by time the established window closes.


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> I asked about that and was told that it wouldn’t be counted against me.  But, in an effort to give her the opportunity to pay, I asked her to please pay within 24 hours and if that was not possible to please let me know.  I haven’t heard from her...





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Apparently you haven't learned yet not to trust their CS.  Their one goal is to get you off the phone so they can move on to the next call.
> 
> A seller initiated cancellation WILL count against you one way or another.  If it's your first, it won't sting too bad.
> 
> You need to wait and file the Unpaid Item Dispute if they don't pay by time the established window closes.


In addition to that, you'll probably have to pay FVF on the cancelled sale.


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Apparently you haven't learned yet not to trust their CS.  Their one goal is to get you off the phone so they can move on to the next call.
> 
> A seller initiated cancellation WILL count against you one way or another.  If it's your first, it won't sting too bad.
> 
> You need to wait and file the Unpaid Item Dispute if they don't pay by time the established window closes.



Ugh! I guess I’ll wait. Thanks for info.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

whateve said:


> In addition to that, you'll probably have to pay FVF on the cancelled sale.




Yeah, that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wamgurl said:


> I just sold a bag at an excellent price in NWT condition and this morning I received this message!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do?? I don’t want to get in a situation where she drags out paying me even more.  Help! What would you do?





whateve said:


> She should have asked before purchasing. I would tell her that would be fine. There isn't much you can do. If you can open unpaid assistant after 4 days, that takes you to Thursday morning anyway.





Wamgurl said:


> I’m tempted to cancel it and re-list as Buy it Now with immediate payment required.  [emoji20]





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> That won't go well for you at all.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Did they also tell you it could lead to certain penalties?
> 
> If nothing else, the buyer can Neg you.





Wamgurl said:


> I asked about that and was told that it wouldn’t be counted against me.  But, in an effort to give her the opportunity to pay, I asked her to please pay within 24 hours and if that was not possible to please let me know.  I haven’t heard from her...





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Apparently you haven't learned yet not to trust their CS.  Their one goal is to get you off the phone so they can move on to the next call.
> 
> A seller initiated cancellation WILL count against you one way or another.  If it's your first, it won't sting too bad.
> 
> You need to wait and file the Unpaid Item Dispute if they don't pay by time the established window closes.





whateve said:


> In addition to that, you'll probably have to pay FVF on the cancelled sale.





Wamgurl said:


> Ugh! I guess I’ll wait. Thanks for info.


Much of what I was going to say has been said by others so I won't repeat. 

*One important thing to learn is that ebay will tell you whatever you want to hear and usually, it's promises they won't follow through on. *

1. You *will* get a ding.
2. You *will* have to pay FVF.
3. The buyer *can* neg you. 
4. Keep in mind that buyers have at least 2 (business) days to make payment anyway since no dispute can be opened until at least 48 hours after the listing ends. And because this is the weekend and Tuesday is a holiday, Wednesday would be 2 days anyway. So if she paid Wednesday night or Thursday, I'm not sure of the big deal. 

This is what I'd do. Respond to the buyer that a dispute will automatically open 2 days after the sale. (Even if not automatically done with the UIA, tell her it's automatic.) After that, she'll have 4 days to make payment, which will extend past the time she intends to pay so if she does pay, all will be fine. If no payment is made, close the case on the 4th day after the UID is opened.

 B U T although your buyer has a good amount of experience both as a buyer and seller, she's a buyer who I would probably have blocked. 

I suspect if you cancel, she WILL neg you based on her feedback left: 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shinesforever&Dirn=Left+by

And as a seller, the feedback she received isn't much better! (Negs and neutral feedbacks received from sellers were done prior to 2008 so they're old.)
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shinesforever&Dirn=Received+by

Again, at this point, I'd wait for payment (or a strike) and hope it goes well.


----------



## Wamgurl

BeenBurned said:


> Much of what I was going to say has been said by others so I won't repeat.
> 
> *One important thing to learn is that ebay will tell you whatever you want to hear and usually, it's promises they won't follow through on. *
> 
> 1. You *will* get a ding.
> 2. You *will* have to pay FVF.
> 3. The buyer *can* neg you.
> 4. Keep in mind that buyers have at least 2 (business) days to make payment anyway since no dispute can be opened until at least 48 hours after the listing ends. And because this is the weekend and Tuesday is a holiday, Wednesday would be 2 days anyway. So if she paid Wednesday night or Thursday, I'm not sure of the big deal.
> 
> This is what I'd do. Respond to the buyer that a dispute will automatically open 2 days after the sale. (Even if not automatically done with the UIA, tell her it's automatic.) After that, she'll have 4 days to make payment, which will extend past the time she intends to pay so if she does pay, all will be fine. If no payment is made, close the case on the 4th day after the UID is opened.
> 
> B U T although your buyer has a good amount of experience both as a buyer and seller, she's a buyer who I would probably have blocked.
> 
> I suspect if you cancel, she WILL neg you based on her feedback left:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shinesforever&Dirn=Left+by
> 
> And as a seller, the feedback she received isn't much better! (Negs and neutral feedbacks received from sellers were done prior to 2008 so they're old.)
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shinesforever&Dirn=Received+by
> 
> Again, at this point, I'd wait for payment (or a strike) and hope it goes well.



OH, WOW!! I guess I’m a novice when it comes to the ins and outs of EBAY!  I had no idea you could actually delve into their selling/buying history with an app!  When you state ‘she’s a buyer I would have probably blocked’, can I actually see user names of buyers watching my items for sale or only after they bid?

I wish I would have known all this a long time ago.  THANK YOU for taking the time to respond in such detail.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Much of what I was going to say has been said by others so I won't repeat.
> 
> *One important thing to learn is that ebay will tell you whatever you want to hear and usually, it's promises they won't follow through on. *
> 
> 1. You *will* get a ding.
> 2. You *will* have to pay FVF.
> 3. The buyer *can* neg you.
> 4. Keep in mind that buyers have at least 2 (business) days to make payment anyway since no dispute can be opened until at least 48 hours after the listing ends. And because this is the weekend and Tuesday is a holiday, Wednesday would be 2 days anyway. So if she paid Wednesday night or Thursday, I'm not sure of the big deal.
> 
> This is what I'd do. Respond to the buyer that a dispute will automatically open 2 days after the sale. (Even if not automatically done with the UIA, tell her it's automatic.) After that, she'll have 4 days to make payment, which will extend past the time she intends to pay so if she does pay, all will be fine. If no payment is made, close the case on the 4th day after the UID is opened.
> 
> B U T although your buyer has a good amount of experience both as a buyer and seller, she's a buyer who I would probably have blocked.
> 
> I suspect if you cancel, she WILL neg you based on her feedback left:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shinesforever&Dirn=Left+by
> 
> And as a seller, the feedback she received isn't much better! (Negs and neutral feedbacks received from sellers were done prior to 2008 so they're old.)
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shinesforever&Dirn=Received+by
> 
> Again, at this point, I'd wait for payment (or a strike) and hope it goes well.


Remember not all sellers have the option to open a UPA in two days. Some people have to wait 4 or more days.


Wamgurl said:


> OH, WOW!! I guess I’m a novice when it comes to the ins and outs of EBAY!  I had no idea you could actually delve into their selling/buying history with an app!  When you state ‘she’s a buyer I would have probably blocked’, can I actually see user names of buyers watching my items for sale or only after they bid?
> 
> I wish I would have known all this a long time ago.  THANK YOU for taking the time to respond in such detail.


You can't see the IDs of watchers. Only if they make an offer, bid or buy will you know who they are.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You can't see the IDs of watchers. Only if they make an offer, bid or buy will you know who they are.


Did she say that the buyer had bid during the auction? So with the bid, the seller is able to see the ID and could cancel the bid and block the buyer if she wanted to.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You can't see the IDs of watchers. Only if they make an offer, bid or buy will you know who they are.


Did she say that the buyer had bid during the auction? So with the bid, the seller is able to see the ID and could cancel the bid and block the buyer if she wanted to.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Remember not all sellers have the option to open a UPA in two days. Some people have to wait 4 or more days.


If a seller doesn't use the UIA (unpaid item assistant), can't they open a dispute manually in 2 days? 

If not, the buyer would still be within the timeframe and would be paying on time.


----------



## Wamgurl

I had no idea I could block the buyer during the bidding process.  She sent me a message apologizing but says she can’t pay until Thursday.   Unfortunately for her, this is one purse I’m not talking a chance on.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If a seller doesn't use the UIA (unpaid item assistant), can't they open a dispute manually in 2 days?
> 
> If not, the buyer would still be within the timeframe and would be paying on time.


I don't know. I haven't had to open one within years. 


Wamgurl said:


> I had no idea I could block the buyer during the bidding process.  She sent me a message apologizing but says she can’t pay until Thursday.   Unfortunately for her, this is one purse I’m not talking a chance on.


I don't see as how you have a choice. You can open the unpaid assistant as soon as you are able, but then she still has 2 days after that to pay. If you do, that will probably make her mad, and if she pays, you are supposed to follow through with the transaction. If you cancel, you'll get a strike on your account and have to pay FVF. Are you willing to do that?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Wamgurl said:


> I had no idea I could block the buyer during the bidding process.  She sent me a message apologizing but says she can’t pay until Thursday.   Unfortunately for her, this is one purse I’m not talking a chance on.



Waiting until Thursday is not 'taking a chance'.


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Waiting until Thursday is not 'taking a chance'.



I don’t want to take a chance of her saying the bag is not as described.  After reading her feedback, there’s a chance that it could happen.  We’ll see what happens...


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I don't know. I haven't had to open one within years.
> 
> I don't see as how you have a choice. You can open the unpaid assistant as soon as you are able, but then she still has 2 days after that to pay. If you do, that will probably make her mad, and if she pays, you are supposed to follow through with the transaction. If you cancel, you'll get a strike on your account and have to pay FVF. Are you willing to do that?


You can open an unpaid case after 48 hours manually. I have done it before. 48 hours is the minimal requirement set by eBay and after that, case can be opened freely.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Wamgurl said:


> * I don’t want to take a chance of her saying the bag is not as described. * After reading her feedback, there’s a chance that it could happen.  We’ll see what happens...



You took that chance when you listed.  Anyone can claim that, no matter their FB or how quickly they pay.


----------



## whateve

Why ask if an item comes from a smoke-free and pet-free home if you aren't going to buy? If I say my home is smoke and pet free, are you disappointed? Did you want something covered with pet hair and smelling of smoke? I can't think of any reason you would ask and then not buy.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Why ask if an item comes from a smoke-free and pet-free home if you aren't going to buy? If I say my home is smoke and pet free, are you disappointed? Did you want something covered with pet hair and smelling of smoke? I can't think of any reason you would ask and then not buy.


LOL! I had one that asked if my item was new and unused and from a smoke and pet free home and when I responded that it's new and unused as described and from a smoke free home but that we have a dog, she responded with several more questions and comments, including, "I love dogs, what kind?" "What's its name?" "How old?"

(I didn't sell because her offer wasn't acceptable.)


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Why ask if an item comes from a smoke-free and pet-free home if you aren't going to buy? If I say my home is smoke and pet free, are you disappointed? Did you want something covered with pet hair and smelling of smoke? I can't think of any reason you would ask and then not buy.


OMG, it must have been the same buyer or something. I had someone asking me the same question before Christmas. She was very polite etc and I answered it and then crickets ...


----------



## sdkitty

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I had one that asked if my item was new and unused and from a smoke and pet free home and when I responded that it's new and unused as described and from a smoke free home but that we have a dog, she responded with several more questions and comments, including, "I love dogs, what kind?" "What's its name?" "How old?"
> 
> (I didn't sell because her offer wasn't acceptable.)


that's funny
seems like she wanted to talk


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I had one that asked if my item was new and unused and from a smoke and pet free home and when I responded that it's new and unused as described and from a smoke free home but that we have a dog, she responded with several more questions and comments, including, "I love dogs, what kind?" "What's its name?" "How old?"
> 
> (I didn't sell because her offer wasn't acceptable.)


I once got into an extended conversation with a buyer about tortoises! I can't remember how that got started.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I once got into an extended conversation with a buyer about tortoises! I can't remember how that got started.


I bet that might have been someone from TPF. Didn't you used to have a tortoise avatar?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I bet that might have been someone from TPF. Didn't you used to have a tortoise avatar?


Yes, I did. It wasn't a tpfer. She was a scientist who studied tortoises and took care of some Galapagos tortoises, the super huge kind. She invited me to a herp society meeting.


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You took that chance when you listed.  Anyone can claim that, no matter their FB or how quickly they pay.



Well, I waited for her to pay me...now she’s blaming *****., the wall, Santa and 2019.  Sheesh!


----------



## Gblb

Wamgurl said:


> Well, I waited for her to pay me...now she’s blaming *****., the wall, Santa and 2019.  Sheesh!


Did you open the unpaid case as others have instructed? Open the case and let it close against her so her account gets dinged. It may help prevent her from doing this to other sellers. Block her too.


----------



## Wamgurl

Yes, I did.  Then she wrote me back and apologized and said she was a hospice nurse and it was a horrible week.  I looked her up and lo and behold, she really is a nurse and is 65 yrs. old. - so, not going to bore you with the details of the outcome BUT I’m obviously never going to make money selling anything.‍♂️


----------



## Gblb

Wamgurl said:


> Yes, I did.  Then she wrote me back and apologized and said she was a hospice nurse and it was a horrible week.  I looked her up and lo and behold, she really is a nurse and is 65 yrs. old. - so, not going to bore you with the details of the outcome BUT I’m obviously never going to make money selling anything.‍♂️


It doesn’t matter if she has a million excuses, wait the period allowed for her to pay and ask ebay to close the case. Then ask to get you FVF returned. You’ll be billed for the fees otherwise as it’s still showing as a sale. You can then relist the item and block her. She can’t buy from you again if you block before you relist. Good luck.


----------



## BeenBurned

Gblb said:


> It doesn’t matter if she has a million excuses, wait the period allowed for her to pay and ask ebay to close the case. Then ask to get you FVF returned. You’ll be billed for the fees otherwise as it’s still showing as a sale. You can then relist the item and block her. She can’t buy from you again if you block before you relist. Good luck.


And if you don't file non-payment disputes and buyers don't get strikes when they don't pay for their items, you're allowing them to continue to do this to other sellers. 

The only way for ebay to know about the deadbeats is when they get well-deserved strikes.


----------



## Storm702

Paypal rant! Trying to buy my son's birthday present, I go to checkout, & Paypal won't let me complete checkout due to "account limitations because of suspicious activity. " I go to the resolution center & they won't verify my identity because my new cell phone is not in my name (I'm on my fiancee's plan.) I appreciate the protection from theft, but I'm frustrated because I was never notified about this- I could have talked to a  representative earlier! I will be just sick if I miss this deal, as his twin sisters' birthday is the day before his & money is tight right now.
The seller doesn't accept credit/debit cards either.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> Paypal rant! Trying to buy my son's birthday present, I go to checkout, & Paypal won't let me complete checkout due to "account limitations because of suspicious activity. " I go to the resolution center & they won't verify my identity because my new cell phone is not in my name (I'm on my fiancee's plan.) I appreciate the protection from theft, but I'm frustrated because I was never notified about this- I could have talked to a  representative earlier! I will be just sick if I miss this deal, as his twin sisters' birthday is the day before his & money is tight right now.
> The seller doesn't accept credit/debit cards either.


Are you trying to check out with your paypal account? Did you know you can check out as a guest, just using your credit card?


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Are you trying to check out with your paypal account? Did you know you can check out as a guest, just using your credit card?


No I didn't! I will try, thank you so much!


----------



## Storm702

It won't let me, maybe because I'm on my mobile?


----------



## Wamgurl

BeenBurned said:


> And if you don't file non-payment disputes and buyers don't get strikes when they don't pay for their items, you're allowing them to continue to do this to other sellers.
> 
> The only way for ebay to know about the deadbeats is when they get well-deserved strikes.



I did report her.  EBAY canceled the listing/blocked the buyer for me and provided proof that I was not charged a fee.  I felt pretty confident that I did the right thing.  So, I relished the bag AND she bought it and immediately paid. ...  Go figure.  I should’ve listened to you guys.   (EBAY obviously didn’t block her for me)  So I felt obligated to send it.   Thanks, ladies.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> It won't let me, maybe because I'm on my mobile?


I wonder if it might be because the credit card you are using is already associated with a paypal account.


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> I did report her.  EBAY canceled the listing/blocked the buyer for me and provided proof that I was not charged a fee.  I felt pretty confident that I did the right thing.  So, I relished the bag AND she bought it and immediately paid. ...  Go figure.  I should’ve listened to you guys.   (EBAY obviously didn’t block her for me)  So I felt obligated to send it.   Thanks, ladies.


Ebay doesn't block buyers for you. That is something you have to do yourself.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I wonder if it might be because the credit card you are using is already associated with a paypal account.


It might be! But the item just sold, so I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> It might be! But the item just sold, so I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Thanks for the advice anyway.


You're welcome. I'm sorry you missed out.


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> Ebay doesn't block buyers for you. That is something you have to do yourself.



I know now...


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I'm sorry you missed out.


It was purchased- by my fiancee! I texted him to see if he could get it from his account, & he had issues with eBay, but it went through! I wonder if eBay is glitchy or something right now- a lot of the items I'd click on would immediately say "the item can't be displayed."


----------



## Dooneysta

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ...  and the Vet bills for my blind, diabetic 3 legged service dog that's going deaf ....


Had a roommate who really did have a blind (mostly), deaf(mostly) three-legged dog. It wasn’t diabetic, but it HAD had cancer twice. Hey, it happens...


----------



## Storm702

my fiancee just received an email from eBay letting him know that his recent purchase may have been a fraudulent sale from a hacked account so it was cancelled.... what is going on with PayPal & eBay today!


----------



## houseof999

Dooneysta said:


> Had a roommate who really did have a blind (mostly), deaf(mostly) three-legged dog. It wasn’t diabetic, but it HAD had cancer twice. Hey, it happens...


Oh that poor thing! [emoji3525]


----------



## Dooneysta

houseof999 said:


> Oh that poor thing! [emoji3525]


Right???!? It had lost the leg in the first cancer bout. It went blind and deaf just getting old. When the cancer recurred, since she was elderly, roomie didn’t chemo her; just pain pills and stuff...when quality of life went, we put her down. sweet old dog. 
I never heard roomie asking for breaks because of the real-life sob story dog. Surely 99.2% of eBay sob stories are STORIES. Like when you see some guy bragging about what a Jason Bourne he is; IF he was ever really in, he was an army cook.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wamgurl said:


> I did report her.  EBAY canceled the listing/blocked the buyer for me and provided proof that I was not charged a fee.  I felt pretty confident that I did the right thing.  So, I relished the bag AND she bought it and immediately paid. ...  Go figure.  I should’ve listened to you guys.   (EBAY obviously didn’t block her for me)  So I felt obligated to send it.   Thanks, ladies.





whateve said:


> Ebay doesn't block buyers for you. That is something you have to do yourself.





Wamgurl said:


> I know now...


This is yet another example of ebay lying to callers and telling them what they want to hear in order to get them off the phone!

*People, do NOT trust ebay to do things you can do yourself. *

Bookmark this page!!
https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&&hm=vo.rp73(?310`>b&hc=1&guest=1


----------



## Wamgurl

BeenBurned said:


> This is yet another example of ebay lying to callers and telling them what they want to hear in order to get them off the phone!
> 
> *People, do NOT trust ebay to do things you can do yourself. *
> 
> Bookmark this page!!
> https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&&hm=vo.rp73(?310`>b&hc=1&guest=1



BOOKMARKED!  Thank you.


----------



## kells1983

Ok, my recent pet peeve would be flakes in terms of best offers. I know there are a lot of people here on the "no best offers" bandwagon, but I usually have decent luck with them, since I have auto-decline on and don't have to deal directly with lowballers. I also like that I can decline if I see red flags in offeror's "feedback left for others."
Anyway, I listed a handful of items to clear out my excess stuff, and had 2 complete flakes in the past couple weeks, which is really specific flakiness that has never happened before. Is this happening to anyone else?

This is a message I received after I accepted one offer a couple weeks ago: _"Sorry but I thought I was able to make a counter offer so I would not like to buy this item anymore.Sorry again!"_
*....Like, what does that mean? You thought the seller would counter a price that was lower than what you offered? *

 And this is a message I received almost immediately after receiving an offer earlier (after 3 of her previous offers were auto-declined). _"I just made you an offer that I can't fill my end of the deal. I can only afford an offer of $XX. I am very sorry. I hope you can decline my offer. If this is a big problem I’m sure we can work something out."_
*The funny thing is, one of the previously auto-declined offers was OVER the amount she could "afford"! Hmmmm... interesting stories she's got going on.*

These were both insta-blocks and cancellations, since I don't need any return requests with fake SNAD claims. But... do people not understand that offers aren't "tests"? That submitting them is a real agreement if the seller accepts? These aren't brand new eBayers, and I could see by their feedback that they are sellers too, so you would think they wouldn't be such flakes.
/end rant


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Ordered a household thing that comes in different sizes based on use.  Has several possibilities on sizes and shows under multi-variations.  Ordered what I thought was the right one, but turned out to be wrong.  Mis-read the listing I guess or misunderstood the size variations.  No matter, didn't fit.  Not the seller's fault.

Asked a couple of questions.  Seller says, just let me know what you need, I'll send them out no charge.

Now, most buyers would jump on that, but I'm not one of them.  I goofed, I pay.  Ordered and paid for another set (because what I needed cost more) and asked for return address so I could send them back at my expense.  Suggested opening a Return so they'd get their fees back.

Seller says they'll send a return label for me to print.

Is there any wonder why some buyers expect sellers to cover a buyer mistake?  I'm trying to do it so it doesn't cost the seller and ....  oh well ....


----------



## Kidclarke

Argh I am so annoyed with eBay! I listed items last week as buy it now. I got offers on them last week and I was like uh okay I thought I put buy it now. I change them to buy it now. I get an email today from eBay saying hey we changed your listings to best offer for more buyers. What the hell?? Why on earth do they keep doing this? I don’t want best offer, that’s why I put my listings as buy it now. They’re wasting my time changing my listings back. So frustrated.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Argh I am so annoyed with eBay! I listed items last week as buy it now. I got offers on them last week and I was like uh okay I thought I put buy it now. I change them to buy it now. I get an email today from eBay saying hey we changed your listings to best offer for more buyers. What the hell?? Why on earth do they keep doing this? I don’t want best offer, that’s why I put my listings as buy it now. They’re wasting my time changing my listings back. So frustrated.


I've heard of them doing this to other people. They've never done it to me. I wonder why.


----------



## Bales25

Kidclarke said:


> Argh I am so annoyed with eBay! I listed items last week as buy it now. I got offers on them last week and I was like uh okay I thought I put buy it now. I change them to buy it now. I get an email today from eBay saying hey we changed your listings to best offer for more buyers. What the hell?? Why on earth do they keep doing this? I don’t want best offer, that’s why I put my listings as buy it now. They’re wasting my time changing my listings back. So frustrated.



That happened to me all the time until I switched to using the advanced listing tool.  Since then, hasn't happened on any new listings.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> That happened to me all the time until I switched to using the advanced listing tool.  Since then, hasn't happened on any new listings.


That explains why it hasn't happened to me. I bet ebay assumes that people who use the advanced listing tool are pros and don't want their help.


----------



## holiday123

Bales25 said:


> That happened to me all the time until I switched to using the advanced listing tool.  Since then, hasn't happened on any new listings.


It happens to me every time I edit or relist via the app.  If I use a desktop I'm safe.  So annoying!


----------



## BeenBurned

There really is a benefit to listing with FP/BIN but giving the b.o. option.

I find that (for some reason), nightmare buyers don't like to pay full price and often make an offer. And in doing so, they've given me the opportunity to check their feedback left for others and block them! And it happens a lot; I'm not sure why I get so many wannabe buyers who leave bad feedback but the best offer option has saved me many times.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> There really is a benefit to listing with FP/BIN but giving the b.o. option.
> 
> I find that (for some reason), nightmare buyers don't like to pay full price and often make an offer. And in doing so, they've given me the opportunity to check their feedback left for others and block them! And it happens a lot; I'm not sure why I get so many wannabe buyers who leave bad feedback but the best offer option has saved me many times.


Maybe bad buyers gravitate to listings that have the best offer option. I don't want to say anything to jinx myself but I don't usually have problems even though I don't screen my buyers. Most of the buyers that cause problems after the sale are not people I could have predicted would be trouble.


----------



## Bales25

True, and I have found that some people will send a message asking if I'd take x even when BO is not on the listing.  And it is nice to look at their history and decide if I want to send an offer.  I only use BO on certain items because I prefer immediate payment.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> There really is a benefit to listing with FP/BIN but giving the b.o. option.
> 
> I find that (for some reason), nightmare buyers don't like to pay full price and often make an offer. And in doing so, they've given me the opportunity to check their feedback left for others and block them! And it happens a lot; I'm not sure why I get so many wannabe buyers who leave bad feedback but the best offer option has saved me many times.


The biggest disadvantage of BO is there is no immediate payment. They really should change it so that the listing isn't taken down until the buyer pay, not until offer is accepted.


----------



## Kidclarke

I do not believe it!!! They just did it again. Someone at eBay is bored and messing with me.

I do not mind the best offer but the fact that they keep changing my listing is just crazy. Clearly I don’t want to use that option so why change it 3 times?! Now I especially don’t want to use it just because of that...

I put my lowest willing to go price as buy it now so I can get immediate payment. Was so tired of dealing with non payers. eBay should really stop their tricks and get to making immediate payments for best offer, then maybe I’ll use that.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

You know, sometimes I feel like I'm talking to the wind because people just don't seem to even hear.

That company is not the least bit interested in you or what you want.  They want sale.  They don't want listings.  They don't make money off listings.  The make money off Final Value Fees.  They will continue to manipulate listings, features and prices in any way they deem necessary to get sales, so they can charge that FVF.

If you don't want to let them play their games, don't list there.  They won't miss you at all.

Small individual sellers are an annoyance to them.  They want mega sellers, listing thousands of items for pennies under special contracts.


----------



## Dooneysta

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You know, sometimes I feel like I'm talking to the wind because people just don't seem to even hear.
> 
> That company is not the least bit interested in you or what you want.  They want sale.  They don't want listings.  They don't make money off listings.  The make money off Final Value Fees.  They will continue to manipulate listings, features and prices in any way they deem necessary to get sales, so they can charge that FVF.
> 
> If you don't want to let them play their games, don't list there.  They won't miss you at all.
> 
> Small individual sellers are an annoyance to them.  They want mega sellers, listing thousands of items for pennies under special contracts.


See, that’s terrible because I usually specifically get turned off if I notice a seller has hundreds or thousands of items. (Or dozens of the same thing, like don’t try to tell me you have fourteen of the same Kelly and they’re all totes real.)
Not always; like we all know the Japanese resellers have tons of stuff but are legit...but usually I get nervous about giant sellers and I guess I don’t have a ‘good’ reason. It’s just not how I ‘came up’ on eBay and I fear change.
But I think I’ll stop buying if it evolves into all giant sellers...so they ought to look out.
(I know they won’t live or die on my business either, but I can’t be alone. I buy from Amazon when I want to throw money at a giant horse trough of inventory.)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Can the duration of the listing be changed after the a bid is placed? Example: I bid on a listing that says it has 5 days left, but then I check back and they ended already with one winners. That happened to me a couple of days ago, because I put reminders in my phone of the listings I want to watch close. This time it worked out in my favor, but now I’m thinking maybe I looked at the ending date incorrectly. I’m I losing my mind?? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^^  Used to be that a seller could end a listing to sell to the current high bidder.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^^  Used to be that a seller could end a listing to sell to the current high bidder.



Really? I’ve never attempted to do that. I guess that’s why I didn’t know it was possible with a bid. I guess they were cool with no additional bids. [emoji848]


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Really? I’ve never attempted to do that. I guess that’s why I didn’t know it was possible with a bid. I guess they were cool with no additional bids. [emoji848]


It happened to me once as a buyer. The seller didn't contact me beforehand.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> It happened to me once as a buyer. The seller didn't contact me beforehand.



Ok, now I feel so much better. I thought I was loosing my mind. The seller never contacted me either. You would think they would have let me know, it’s a good thing I checked back because I don’t always read my emails right away.


----------



## Kidclarke

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You know, sometimes I feel like I'm talking to the wind because people just don't seem to even hear.
> 
> That company is not the least bit interested in you or what you want.  They want sale.  They don't want listings.  They don't make money off listings.  The make money off Final Value Fees.  They will continue to manipulate listings, features and prices in any way they deem necessary to get sales, so they can charge that FVF.
> 
> If you don't want to let them play their games, don't list there.  They won't miss you at all.
> 
> Small individual sellers are an annoyance to them.  They want mega sellers, listing thousands of items for pennies under special contracts.


I completely understand I am nothing to them, they don't make much off me selling here and there. Clearly I have a choice to leave, but I am familiar to their platform more then other sites so I stay for now.
Regardless it is still frustrating.


----------



## BeenBurned

Okay, this is weird. 

So many of you have complained because ebay decides you need a b.o. option in your listings even though you don't want it. 

Well I like b.o. because it gives me the opportunity to screen buyers plus allow buyers to offer what might be more affordable to them. 

But ebay decided that several of my listings did NOT need best offers! I just had to go in an revise them to add b.o. to those listings.


----------



## Kidclarke

It seems eBay is doing opposite of what each of us want lol 

You want B.O.? Nope
You don't want B.O.? Hey we did B.O. for you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

As soon as the auction ends ( me as the buyer), I get messages saying “I have you item all packed up and ready to go, I just need your payment.” So I’m like great and I pay right away as always. Four business days later and my item STILL hasn’t shipped! You figure three or so business days with priority once it ships, but since they waited so long with the weather getting worse, I’ll get it in an week or so. If they finally ship it out.


----------



## whateve

Buyer asks 'would you consider selling yours for the price others are listed at?' Me: Why don't you just buy one of those?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Buyer asks 'would you consider selling yours for the price others are listed at?' Me: Why don't you just buy one of those?


I just had the same question. Other's are listed at around X amount. Well, there's 3 of those listed in the same color so those sellers are competing against each other. There's only one listed in the color I am selling. Hello, supply and demand. He's lucky I'm not asking twice the MSRP like some other greedy seller had for the same color not that long ago.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Buyer asks 'would you consider selling yours for the price others are listed at?' Me: Why don't you just buy one of those?





houseof999 said:


> I just had the same question. Other's are listed at around X amount. Well, there's 3 of those listed in the same color so those sellers are competing against each other. There's only one listed in the color I am selling. Hello, supply and demand. He's lucky I'm not asking twice the MSRP like some other greedy seller had for the same color not that long ago.


I got one from a wannabe buyer that "I saw this at Macy's last year and it was on "Macy's last act" at 80% off. I'll give $10 more for your profit but your price is ridiculous!"

Blocked!


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I got one from a wannabe buyer that "I saw this at Macy's last year and it was on "Macy's last act" at 80% off. I'll give $10 more for your profit but your price is ridiculous!"
> 
> Blocked!


The nerve to assume
1. that you had to have gotten it at 80% off
2. Offer a measly $10 profit.. which probably isn't any profit after you pay the fees! [emoji849]

He/she deserved to be blocked.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I got one from a wannabe buyer that "I saw this at Macy's last year and it was on "Macy's last act" at 80% off. I'll give $10 more for your profit but your price is ridiculous!"
> 
> Blocked!





houseof999 said:


> The nerve to assume
> 1. that you had to have gotten it at 80% off
> 2. Offer a measly $10 profit.. which probably isn't any profit after you pay the fees! [emoji849]
> 
> He/she deserved to be blocked.


Not to mention that if she'd seen it at Macy's for 80%, SHE should have bought it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> I got one from a wannabe buyer that "I saw this at Macy's last year and it was on "Macy's last act" at 80% off. I'll give $10 more for your profit but your price is ridiculous!"
> 
> Blocked!


Sometimes it is amazing how rude people are?!!!


----------



## Voyageuse

My pet peeve: eBayers who don’t wash/clean their items in advance.  We can all smell.  You aren’t fooling anyone.


----------



## Wamgurl

How does the following happen? I purchased an expensive item that was shipped to me timely...I received a notification that it was delivered yesterday.  It wasn’t on my porch or in mailbox so I tracked the package.  It shows delivered to a location 1,000’s of miles away!  Although my address is reflected in the ‘To’ section on Ebays page.   I don’t get it.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Was it due to be delivered yet?  Or is this 'too early'?


----------



## BeenBurned

Wamgurl said:


> How does the following happen? I purchased an expensive item that was shipped to me timely...I received a notification that it was delivered yesterday.  It wasn’t on my porch or in mailbox so I tracked the package.  It shows delivered to a location 1,000’s of miles away!  Although my address is reflected in the ‘To’ section on Ebays page.   I don’t get it.


You should be protected because tracking would have to show delivery to your zip code. 

But I’d give it a few days in case it was a misscan. It still might arrive


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> How does the following happen? I purchased an expensive item that was shipped to me timely...I received a notification that it was delivered yesterday.  It wasn’t on my porch or in mailbox so I tracked the package.  It shows delivered to a location 1,000’s of miles away!  Although my address is reflected in the ‘To’ section on Ebays page.   I don’t get it.





BeenBurned said:


> You should be protected because tracking would have to show delivery to your zip code.
> 
> But I’d give it a few days in case it was a misscan. It still might arrive


Or the seller swapped tracking numbers with another package she shipped.


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> Or the seller swapped tracking numbers with another package she shipped.



Ebay started a claim and the seller replied “Item was sent to address requested and provided” and added a screenshot showing Delivered! But no mention that it was delivered to the opposite side of the country.


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Was it due to be delivered yet?  Or is this 'too early'?



Purchased on 1/16 - looks like it was sent priority.


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> Ebay started a claim and the seller replied “Item was sent to address requested and provided” and added a screenshot showing Delivered! But no mention that it was delivered to the opposite side of the country.


Make sure you respond to the claim, explaining that tracking shows it was delivered to a different zip code than yours.


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> Make sure you respond to the claim, explaining that tracking shows it was delivered to a different zip code than yours.



Will do, THANKS!


----------



## Wamgurl

Update:  I just received the following message from the seller!  Apparently, after I purchased, he received a message asking him to send to another address?  Isn’t that a ‘red flag’?? Anyway, he said he was scammed.


----------



## Wamgurl

I get a refund, right?


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> Update:  I just received the following message from the seller!  Apparently, after I purchased, he received a message asking him to send to another address?  Isn’t that a ‘red flag’?? Anyway, he said he was scammed.





Wamgurl said:


> I get a refund, right?


Even if you had asked him to ship to another address, as a seller he should have known that he wouldn't be protected by seller protection if he did so. If you had asked, he should have refunded and asked you to change your address in paypal before paying again. 

Don't close the request! Wait until you have your refund. If the seller hasn't refunded by the time you can escalate, then you should escalate and ebay will step in.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wamgurl said:


> Update:  I just received the following message from the seller!  Apparently, after I purchased, he received a message asking him to send to another address?  Isn’t that a ‘red flag’?? Anyway, he said he was scammed.


Tell the seller that you want a refund and once you get it, you can close the case. 

DO NOT close until you're made whole.


----------



## Wamgurl

Can’t believe this person fell for it.   I only send packages to people that have verified addresses in PayPal.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

To top it off, the Delaware address may well be on off-shore reshipper/forwarder..  The package may be on the way to Russia by now.

The company should eat these though.  They monitor messages and harass members over anything that even looks like contact information for an offsite sale, so why wouldn't they catch this kind of thing?


----------



## Wamgurl

I’m done buying high end items on EBay.  Not worth it...


----------



## Wamgurl

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> To top it off, the Delaware address may well be on off-shore reshipper/forwarder..  The package may be on the way to Russia by now.
> 
> The company should eat these though.  They monitor messages and harass members over anything that even looks like contact information for an offsite sale, so why wouldn't they catch this kind of thing?


----------



## Wamgurl

^geez


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


>


This seller is pretty dense!


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> This seller is pretty dense!



Yes!! How about some common sense?


----------



## Kendall BC

How come some people can mention their website's name in their listing?


----------



## gillianna

It is kind of crazy for a seller to think anyone but them is responsible for sending a item to another address that was not the PayPal address to ship.  And sellers doing Ebay for years would know this.  Lots of excuses in trying to place blame but no attempt to just give you the refund due because the package is l9ng gone and I doubt there is any way the seller can get it back.  
I would not agree to anything and just reply send refund.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The buyer chooses the buy it now option, oh goodie! Then they precede to ask you question after question about the item. Guess what buyer, if you would have just read the description all your questions would have been answered. This drives me to drink hard liquor. It’s so annoying!! Read people!!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

ms.kim said:


> How come some people can mention their website's name in their listing?



Two main reasons:

First, enforcement of rules is lax and haphazard.  Some just simply slip by.  When reported, staff may act, but rarely does.

Second, despite vocal claims to the opposite by the Idiot Brigade (Community Staff led by the notorious buffoon Alan), some sellers play by different rules.  There is a level of Pay To Play that few will acknowledge.  Those who have achieved that status (no one knows how it's done) are simply above the rules most others are saddled with.



Cyanide Rose said:


> The buyer chooses the buy it now option, oh goodie! Then they precede to ask you question after question about the item. Guess what buyer, if you would have just read the description all your questions would have been answered. This drives me to drink hard liquor. It’s so annoying!! Read people!!!



Would need to see the listing and the questions asked.


----------



## Wamgurl

gillianna said:


> It is kind of crazy for a seller to think anyone but them is responsible for sending a item to another address that was not the PayPal address to ship.  And sellers doing Ebay for years would know this.  Lots of excuses in trying to place blame but no attempt to just give you the refund due because the package is l9ng gone and I doubt there is any way the seller can get it back.
> I would not agree to anything and just reply send refund.



I still have not received my refund... I have to wait a couple more days before EBAY can step in.   

I went ahead and purchased a replacement item from another seller - it was a BIN.  And just received a message stating that she was in the process of moving and was having trouble finding the item.   She asked if I could wait for her to find it. I asked her for a refund...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wamgurl said:


> I still have not received my refund... I have to wait a couple more days before EBAY can step in.
> 
> I went ahead and purchased a replacement item from another seller - it was a BIN.  And just received a message stating that she was in the process of moving and was having trouble finding the item.   She asked if I could wait for her to find it. I asked her for a refund...



Gosh, I’m sorry [emoji53]


----------



## whateve

Wamgurl said:


> I still have not received my refund... I have to wait a couple more days before EBAY can step in.
> 
> I went ahead and purchased a replacement item from another seller - it was a BIN.  And just received a message stating that she was in the process of moving and was having trouble finding the item.   She asked if I could wait for her to find it. I asked her for a refund...


You aren't having very good luck!


----------



## Wamgurl

whateve said:


> You aren't having very good luck!



Both sellers sent me a refund! Happy dance [emoji1323]


----------



## cbarrus

I am sure this has been mentioned, but I have not read the whole thread, lol. I just purchased a bag on eBay, after not doing so for a long time. It was not an expensive purchase, but it was so poorly packaged that it was very lucky there was no damage. This was from a high feedback seller with a 99% rating. The bag was leather and was folded and stuffed in a box that was too small without any other protection. I do not sell that much anymore, but when I do, my packaging could survive a bombing, LOL. The bag was fine, so I did not give the seller a negative review. I did mention that although it was shipped quickly, it was poorly packaged. This seller does sell higher end bags, too, and I wanted a buyer who bothers to read the feedback to know this.

ETA: I do realize that this is not specific to eBay, but I do wonder if sellers get a bit complacent if they sell a lot. Since I haven't purchased from eBay in a long time, I also wonder if this is the norm these days. I would think that a seller would want to do what is possible to prevent negative feedback, but maybe that's not possible the bigger they get.


----------



## Kendall BC

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Two main reasons:
> 
> First, enforcement of rules is lax and haphazard.  Some just simply slip by.  When reported, staff may act, but rarely does.
> 
> Second, despite vocal claims to the opposite by the Idiot Brigade (Community Staff led by the notorious buffoon Alan), some sellers play by different rules.  There is a level of Pay To Play that few will acknowledge.  Those who have achieved that status (no one knows how it's done) are simply above the rules most others are saddled with.
> 
> 
> 
> Would need to see the listing and the questions asked.



Some sellers changed their Ebay ID to www-XXX-com or XXX-com
Pretty much advertising their website address where they sell their items for cheaper.


----------



## whateve

cbarrus said:


> I am sure this has been mentioned, but I have not read the whole thread, lol. I just purchased a bag on eBay, after not doing so for a long time. It was not an expensive purchase, but it was so poorly packaged that it was very lucky there was no damage. This was from a high feedback seller with a 99% rating. The bag was leather and was folded and stuffed in a box that was too small without any other protection. I do not sell that much anymore, but when I do, my packaging could survive a bombing, LOL. The bag was fine, so I did not give the seller a negative review. I did mention that although it was shipped quickly, it was poorly packaged. This seller does sell higher end bags, too, and I wanted a buyer who bothers to read the feedback to know this.
> 
> ETA: I do realize that this is not specific to eBay, but I do wonder if sellers get a bit complacent if they sell a lot. Since I haven't purchased from eBay in a long time, I also wonder if this is the norm these days. I would think that a seller would want to do what is possible to prevent negative feedback, but maybe that's not possible the bigger they get.


Sometimes smaller sellers try harder. I just got an item from a newish seller that was wrapped in gift wrap. Some of the huge sellers have staff they delegate to who may not be as careful with things.


----------



## TNgypsy

Pet peeve: I search for an item. I use the filter option to search in the USA only. I find item. Seller listing says located in Riverside, CA. I buy said item and pay a little more (it’s cheaper from Chinese sellers) to get it from within the US only to find out a MONTH later that it actually shipped from CHINA. I leave appropriate feedback. I report listing to eBay. Ebay couldn’t care less.


----------



## cbarrus

TNgypsy said:


> Pet peeve: I search for an item. I use the filter option to search in the USA only. I find item. Seller listing says located in Riverside, CA. I buy said item and pay a little more (it’s cheaper from Chinese sellers) to get it from within the US only to find out a MONTH later that it actually shipped from CHINA. I leave appropriate feedback. I report listing to eBay. Ebay couldn’t care less.



Well, it is true that you learn something new every day. I always thought that a seller had to have possession of the item, but here's what eBay says about that:

*"*Selling using a product sourcing service is allowed on eBay as long as the seller can guarantee that the item will be delivered to the buyer within 30 days of the end of the listing. So to the question should they have possession of it when they list it the answer is NO, they do not have to."

I cannot find whether they have to disclose this in their listing, which is annoying. I guess the only way to tell would be to check the shipping and handling time or ask the seller. I also search within the US most times, so now I know yet another thing to look for, LOL.


----------



## holiday123

I've had 3 "what is the least you will accept for this bag" messages today. Am I the only one who hates this question? I usually respond by saying that the listing is set up to accept reasonable offers so feel free to send one, but I hate giving a price. Obviously the least I want to accept is what I listed at, but don't mind discounting a little...


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I've had 3 "what is the least you will accept for this bag" messages today. Am I the only one who hates this question? I usually respond by saying that the listing is set up to accept reasonable offers so feel free to send one, but I hate giving a price. Obviously the least I want to accept is what I listed at, but don't mind discounting a little...


I respond with something to the effect of, "for obvious reasons, I don't disclose my lowest price but you're welcome to make an offer. If I can't afford it, I usually counter with a price I am willing to sell for."


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I respond with something to the effect of, "for obvious reasons, I don't disclose my lowest price but you're welcome to make an offer. If I can't afford it, I usually counter with a price I am willing to sell for."


I like that. I couldn't figure out how to say I don't want to tell my lowest because obviously that's what the offer will be. Yours is good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

holiday123 said:


> I've had 3 "what is the least you will accept for this bag" messages today. Am I the only one who hates this question? I usually respond by saying that the listing is set up to accept reasonable offers so feel free to send one, but I hate giving a price. Obviously the least I want to accept is what I listed at, but don't mind discounting a little...


Right? I hate it too! I have a starting price, so now it's your turn to make an offer, I am not going to be the seller and the buyer here, negotiating with myself!!! I normally reply to say something like "I have stated my starting price in my listing, you are more than welcome to make an offer." And leave it like that.


----------



## houseof999

Lol I always want to reply with "what's the highest you are willing to pay?". [emoji78]


----------



## chicinthecity777

houseof999 said:


> Lol I always want to reply with "what's the highest you are willing to pay?". [emoji78]


I like that. I may use it next time.


----------



## whateve

I'm peeved at buyers who accept offers and then don't pay. I'm annoyed at ebay at making me wait 4 days to open an unpaid case, when I know she isn't going to pay.


----------



## BomberGal

holiday123 said:


> I've had 3 "what is the least you will accept for this bag" messages today. Am I the only one who hates this question? I usually respond by saying that the listing is set up to accept reasonable offers so feel free to send one, but I hate giving a price. Obviously the least I want to accept is what I listed at, but don't mind discounting a little...



I don't even respond to these offers anymore. I have a listed price. If offers are allowed, the implication is obviously that I will accept the best offer / most reasonable offer. If you're messaging me going "Whats the lowest", that individual is obviously not going to be the best or most reasonable offer. And the one time I did negotiate with such a buyer, they tried to further negotiate a discount AFTER buying and receiving said item. So I don't even respond at this point, I ignore and block those "buyers". I ignore them on fb & craigslist too.


----------



## LL777

whateve said:


> I'm peeved at buyers who accept offers and then don't pay. I'm annoyed at ebay at making me wait 4 days to open an unpaid case, when I know she isn't going to pay.


I am the same way, my account is setup to open unpaid item claims 48 hours after the purchase. As soon as a case is op n I relist my item. I don’t wait 4 days


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I am the same way, my account is setup to open unpaid item claims 48 hours after the purchase. As soon as a case is op n I relist my item. I don’t wait 4 days


Ebay doesn't give me the option to open unpaid claims in 48 hours. I have to wait 4 days! It is unfair that it is different for different ebayers!


----------



## kells1983

Those of you who were discussing "what's your lowest price?" questions really must've jinxed me! LOL, kidding, but seriously where do these people think they are, a flea market? I am open to haggling a bit (hence the best offer option), but I already gave a starting price, so the ball is in their court to make an offer.

I had an eBayer come at me with this question in the last couple of days, so I just advised him (her? idk, the tone sounded like a guy to me for some reason) to make an offer. He must have been auto-rejected so the next day he asked again what my lowest price was... as if he hadn't asked before. Clearly your lowball offers aren't getting through, buddy. Finally I gave him a "ballpark" of what I was "hoping" to get, so he'd take a hint and go away. He just responded to let him know if I lower the price, lol. I'm thinking of blocking so I don't have another email come through tomorrow: "what's your lowest price?"
It's not even Groundhog Day anymore!

The next-best thing to happen this week was someone asking me to break up a set of 3 beauty items so he/she could buy just 1 of them. I mean, not totally unreasonable I guess? But like, I never thought of asking this of a seller when I am shopping... But just the thought of taking the listing down and re-listing 2 separate listings with new pictures. Nope.


----------



## whateve

kells1983 said:


> Those of you who were discussing "what's your lowest price?" questions really must've jinxed me! LOL, kidding, but seriously where do these people think they are, a flea market? I am open to haggling a bit (hence the best offer option), but I already gave a starting price, so the ball is in their court to make an offer.
> 
> I had an eBayer come at me with this question in the last couple of days, so I just advised him (her? idk, the tone sounded like a guy to me for some reason) to make an offer. He must have been auto-rejected so the next day he asked again what my lowest price was... as if he hadn't asked before. Clearly your lowball offers aren't getting through, buddy. Finally I gave him a "ballpark" of what I was "hoping" to get, so he'd take a hint and go away. He just responded to let him know if I lower the price, lol. I'm thinking of blocking so I don't have another email come through tomorrow: "what's your lowest price?"
> It's not even Groundhog Day anymore!
> 
> The next-best thing to happen this week was someone asking me to break up a set of 3 beauty items so he/she could buy just 1 of them. I mean, not totally unreasonable I guess? But like, I never thought of asking this of a seller when I am shopping... But just the thought of taking the listing down and re-listing 2 separate listings with new pictures. Nope.


Once I was selling two pairs of sweatpants in one listing. I combined them because they were already so cheap and I could ship them together cheaper. I had a buyer ask if she could just buy one. I changed the listing to one. Then she said that she might as well get both. I changed it back. Then she said, no, she just wanted one. Then she said, she wanted both. I set it back to both and blocked her. Then she asked me why she couldn't buy. Finally I just took the listing down, waited a week and then relisted.


----------



## kells1983

whateve said:


> Once I was selling two pairs of sweatpants in one listing. I combined them because they were already so cheap and I could ship them together cheaper. I had a buyer ask if she could just buy one. I changed the listing to one. Then she said that she might as well get both. I changed it back. Then she said, no, she just wanted one. Then she said, she wanted both. I set it back to both and blocked her. Then she asked me why she couldn't buy. Finally I just took the listing down, waited a week and then relisted.


Oh no... this is unbelievable! I would've blocked her too, it's crazy how demanding some people are...

I truly wonder if some people think of eBay as a "store" - why else would they ask (after they received the item I sent) for a return OR an exchange for a different color because, turns out, they think they would prefer a gray bag to a pink bag. Huh? I clearly only have what is listed.  
But would a store accommodate all of these ridiculous individual requests? I don't know how it can be both ways...


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> Once I was selling two pairs of sweatpants in one listing. I combined them because they were already so cheap and I could ship them together cheaper. I had a buyer ask if she could just buy one. I changed the listing to one. Then she said that she might as well get both. I changed it back. Then she said, no, she just wanted one. Then she said, she wanted both. I set it back to both and blocked her. Then she asked me why she couldn't buy. Finally I just took the listing down, waited a week and then relisted.


You are a saint, Whateve!


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> Ebay doesn't give me the option to open unpaid claims in 48 hours. I have to wait 4 days! It is unfair that it is different for different ebayers!


I’ve only ever had the 4 day option. I thought it was an eBay Australia thing. Maybe it is individual accounts, or applied to high value items? 
Those four days really drag


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> I’ve only ever had the 4 day option. I thought it was an eBay Australia thing. Maybe it is individual accounts, or applied to high value items?
> Those four days really drag


I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to it. Some lucky sellers get a 2 day option.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Suddenly all of my new listings - either never before listed or re-listed - are Good Til Cancelled, with no other options.  The listings are BINs,  some with and some without BOs.  I usually choose 10 day listings.
What's going on? Have I missed an update from eBay?


----------



## holiday123

I sold a gently used purse, am searching new items on Ebay, see same bag color/style newly listed, click on it and it's the person I sold it to, listing as NWT.  Uh really? I wonder if she knows that re-attaching a price tag doesn't make a bag new again?

Then searching her other items, I see the other bag I sold her new with defects.  No defects disclosed.  Wow.


----------



## quinna

holiday123 said:


> I sold a gently used purse, am searching new items on Ebay, see same bag color/style newly listed, click on it and it's the person I sold it to, listing as NWT.  Uh really? I wonder if she knows that re-attaching a price tag doesn't make a bag new again?
> 
> Then searching her other items, I see the other bag I sold her new with defects.  No defects disclosed.  Wow.


I've seen this before as well on more than one occasion. Each of the items were in good condition, but had significant flaws that should have been pointed out as I did in my original sale. It shouldn't bother me since it's out of my hands, but it drives me nuts.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Definitely peeved about a policy change on eBay Australia that came into effect on 19 February.  They’re still finessing it by the looks of things but listing options are now reduced to Auction listings with duration choice or BINs that are Good Til Cancelled. 
I’ve sold so many items in the last couple of hours before a BIN listing ended. Now they’ve taken that time pressure off buyers.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Definitely peeved about a policy change on eBay Australia that came into effect on 19 February.  They’re still finessing it by the looks of things but listing options are now reduced to Auction listings with duration choice or BINs that are Good Til Cancelled.
> I’ve sold so many items in the last couple of hours before a BIN listing ended. Now they’ve taken that time pressure off buyers.


It's probably a ploy to make you incur listing charges when they automatically renew.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> It's probably a ploy to make you incur listing charges when they automatically renew.


Right, I see. That makes sense.
Going with what eBay has said so far I’m still trying to work out the ramifications and what changes I’ll be making.


----------



## Kidclarke

My Listing: $105.00 Buy It Now

Message received today: "Are you accepting any offers? If so, would you consider 100.00?"



Edit: Okay I just saw I didn't have free shipping on this listing so it makes a little more sense, $15 difference with shipping...but still.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> My Listing: $105.00 Buy It Now
> 
> Message received today: "Are you accepting any offers? If so, would you consider 100.00?"
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay I just saw I didn't have free shipping on this listing so it makes a little more sense, $15 difference with shipping...but still.


But with eBay offers, shipping ( when charged) isn’t part of the offer. So from what I’m reading, she’s just asking for $5 off.  

I’d take that in a heartbeat.


----------



## restricter

Buyer:  Does this item have ______?
Me:  No, it wasn’t made that way by the manufacturer.
Buyer:  I think I should wait to find an item that does but hey, I can offer 60% of your asking price if you’re interested.
Me:  ...............


----------



## houseof999

Ugh. Buyer with no feedback for last 5 years makes offer on Thursday. I accept looking at the feedback were all positive. I wait 24 hrs thinking Friday is payday. Nothing. Send invoice and reminder Saturday and still nothing. 48 hrs passed so I cancelled the order and all forced to leave a feedback that she never paid. I block the buyer. I relist my item and today I get a message asking can I still pay? [emoji35] I haven't responded. I already have negative feelings towards the buyer for ignoring me this whole time and I don't want to take a chance and give the buyer an opportunity to give me any future trouble.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Ugh. Buyer with no feedback for last 5 years makes offer on Thursday. I accept looking at the feedback were all positive. I wait 24 hrs thinking Friday is payday. Nothing. Send invoice and reminder Saturday and still nothing. 48 hrs passed so I cancelled the order and all forced to leave a feedback that she never paid. I block the buyer. I relist my item and today I get a message asking can I still pay? [emoji35] I haven't responded. I already have negative feelings towards the buyer for ignoring me this whole time and I don't want to take a chance and give the buyer an opportunity to give me any future trouble.


If this is ebay, you shouldn't cancel an order for nonpayment. Just wait until you can open the unpaid assistant. That way the buyer gets a ding on her account. For most sellers, ebay allows them 4 days to pay before you can open the unpaid assistant and then they have 4 days after that. By cancelling the order (if this is ebay) you get a ding on your account and the unhappy buyer can give you bad feedback. If this is ebay, you can't leave negative feedback for a buyer, including mentioning that she didn't pay.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> If this is ebay, you shouldn't cancel an order for nonpayment. Just wait until you can open the unpaid assistant. That way the buyer gets a ding on her account. For most sellers, ebay allows them 4 days to pay before you can open the unpaid assistant and then they have 4 days after that. By cancelling the order (if this is ebay) you get a ding on your account and the unhappy buyer can give you bad feedback. If this is ebay, you can't leave negative feedback for a buyer, including mentioning that she didn't pay.


Yes eBay, and I already left feedback which shows as positive but the words say that she never paid. I don't care about my ding. I cancelled and didn't see non payment as an option. For lack of the choice I could only pick buyer asked to cancel. I don't know if that's wrong but to me it's the same thing if the buyer wouldn't pay. I also don't feel like selling it for the low price I accepted at first instead of countering because I was just trying to get rid of it.  I think I can get a better offer than I received from her.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yes eBay, and I already left feedback which shows as positive but the words say that she never paid. I don't care about my ding. I cancelled and didn't see non payment as an option. For lack of the choice I could only pick buyer asked to cancel. I don't know if that's wrong but to me it's the same thing if the buyer wouldn't pay. I also don't feel like selling it for the low price I accepted at first instead of countering because I was just trying to get rid of it.  I think I can get a better offer than I received from her.


Does she have to accept the cancellation? If she doesn't, you could still be charged FVF. It is against ebay rules to leave positive feedback with negative wording. If she calls ebay, she can get that removed. If you get enough dings, they can limit your ability to sell.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Does she have to accept the cancellation? If she doesn't, you could still be charged FVF. It is against ebay rules to leave positive feedback with negative wording. If she calls ebay, she can get that removed. If you get enough dings, they can limit your ability to sell.


I don't know how to retract my feedback and I don't want to sell it to her. I wasn't aware there's any pending offer on the buyer's end and I wasn't notified of any such thing when I cancelled. I also don't understand why there should be a FVF if the sale wasn't complete. Again, no warning popped up notifying me of any charge for cancelling the order.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I don't know how to retract my feedback and I don't want to sell it to her. I wasn't aware there's any pending offer on the buyer's end and I wasn't notified of any such thing when I cancelled. I also don't understand why there should be a FVF if the sale wasn't complete. Again, no warning popped up notifying me of any charge for cancelling the order.


FVF gets charged the minute the offer is accepted. It is not dependent on the buyer paying. If need be, you can call ebay and ask them to refund the FVF.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> FVF gets charged the minute the offer is accepted. It is not dependent on the buyer paying. If need be, you can call ebay and ask them to refund the FVF.


I just talked to eBay and they have already refunded the FVF to me. A/c today's rep I am also under no obligation to sell it to her because she didn't pay within 48 hours.


----------



## whateve

Ebay's new seller update!
*The listing duration for all fixed price listings will be Good 'Til Cancelled*
Starting in mid-March 2019, the listing duration for all new fixed price listings on eBay will be Good 'Til Cancelled. Existing fixed price listings that are not Good 'Til Cancelled will continue until they sell or end at their specified duration. If a short-duration fixed price item is relisted, the duration will be set to Good 'Til Cancelled upon relist.

Good 'Til Cancelled listings renew automatically every 30 days unless your item sells before that timeframe. We charge an insertion fee every 30-day period. Good 'Til Cancelled listings count toward your monthly zero insertion fee listings. Fee amounts are based on the terms in effect when the listing goes live and when it renews.

With Good 'Til Cancelled listings you can take advantage of the out-of-stock feature. If your listing reaches a quantity of zero, we will show it as out-of-stock to buyers. By using out-of-stock, your listing will retain its purchase and search history, so that when you replenish your stock, buyers can easily find your listing. Learn more about the out-of-stock feature.

This means that if you don't catch it, your listings will automatically renew and if you don't have any free listings, you will be charged. I'll have to watch my listings and end them all before they expire to make sure this doesn't happen.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Ebay's new seller update!
> *The listing duration for all fixed price listings will be Good 'Til Cancelled*
> Starting in mid-March 2019, the listing duration for all new fixed price listings on eBay will be Good 'Til Cancelled. Existing fixed price listings that are not Good 'Til Cancelled will continue until they sell or end at their specified duration. If a short-duration fixed price item is relisted, the duration will be set to Good 'Til Cancelled upon relist.
> 
> Good 'Til Cancelled listings renew automatically every 30 days unless your item sells before that timeframe. We charge an insertion fee every 30-day period. Good 'Til Cancelled listings count toward your monthly zero insertion fee listings. Fee amounts are based on the terms in effect when the listing goes live and when it renews.
> 
> With Good 'Til Cancelled listings you can take advantage of the out-of-stock feature. If your listing reaches a quantity of zero, we will show it as out-of-stock to buyers. By using out-of-stock, your listing will retain its purchase and search history, so that when you replenish your stock, buyers can easily find your listing. Learn more about the out-of-stock feature.
> 
> This means that if you don't catch it, your listings will automatically renew and if you don't have any free listings, you will be charged. I'll have to watch my listings and end them all before they expire to make sure this doesn't happen.


That was my first thought too.  Now I'll have to monitor them closely!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Right after l won a bag on eBay I got a message, “I have you item all boxed up and ready to go as soon as I receive your payment.” So I pay.....crickets. A week later still crickets and the bag hasn’t shipped!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Cyanide Rose said:


> Right after l won a bag on eBay I got a message, “I have you item all boxed up and ready to go as soon as I receive your payment.” So I pay.....crickets. A week later still crickets and the bag hasn’t shipped!!


Unbelievable!


----------



## anthrosphere

Cyanide Rose said:


> Right after l won a bag on eBay I got a message, “I have you item all boxed up and ready to go as soon as I receive your payment.” So I pay.....crickets. A week later still crickets and the bag hasn’t shipped!!


Sorry that happened to you! Don’t forget to file a “item not received” claim once ebay allows you to do so. That seller is a scammer! Don’t let them get away with your money.


----------



## whateve

The "deals" email ebay sent me was full of fakes! That's why they are so cheap.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> But with eBay offers, shipping ( when charged) isn’t part of the offer. So from what I’m reading, she’s just asking for $5 off.
> 
> I’d take that in a heartbeat.


If my item is $105.00 + $10.00 shipping and they offered $100.00 through message, I believe that's $15.00 off they want as the offer doesn't cover shipping not just $5.00 off. Unless I'm getting the offering thing wrong.  However I do not like receiving offers through message anyways as they never follow through.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> If my item is $105.00 + $10.00 shipping and they offered $100.00 through message, I believe that's $15.00 off they want as the offer doesn't cover shipping not just $5.00 off. Unless I'm getting the offering thing wrong.  However I do not like receiving offers through message anyways as they never follow through.


Through messages they send to you, it depends on what they meant. Through a regular offer, either through the offer button on the listing, or through an offer you send to the buyer, a $100 offer would only give them a $5 discount. They would have to pay the $10 shipping on top of the $100.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> If my item is $105.00 + $10.00 shipping and they offered $100.00 through message, I believe that's $15.00 off they want as the offer doesn't cover shipping not just $5.00 off. Unless I'm getting the offering thing wrong.  However I do not like receiving offers through message anyways as they never follow through.





whateve said:


> Through messages they send to you, it depends on what they meant. Through a regular offer, either through the offer button on the listing, or through an offer you send to the buyer, a $100 offer would only give them a $5 discount. They would have to pay the $10 shipping on top of the $100.


When making or accepting an offer, a pop-up message states that offers are for the item only and don't include shipping (when shipping is priced separately). 

For example, I pulled up a listing and pretended to want to make an offer. As shown in the screenshot, the offer price is item only and the shipping is separate:


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> When making or accepting an offer, a pop-up message states that offers are for the item only and don't include shipping (when shipping is priced separately).
> 
> For example, I pulled up a listing and pretended to want to make an offer. As shown in the screenshot, the offer price is item only and the shipping is separate:
> View attachment 4364211


I believe the OP meant that the offer was sent via an ebay message, not via the offer button, therefore there was no prompt. In this case, it should be further clarified with the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I believe the OP meant that the offer was sent via an ebay message, not via the offer button, therefore there was no prompt. In this case, it should be further clarified with the buyer.


Thanks. I never got an offer that way (nor made one that way either).


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I never got an offer that way (nor made one that way either).


Even when they send an offer through a message, it isn't binding until either the listing is changed or a real offer is made.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

If my listing says that I ship by priority mail, why would a buyer ask you to offer a cheaper shipping option? You can only ship priority because of size and weight of package, which is why a cheaper method wasn’t offered. Either way, don’t bid if you don’t like the shipping offered in the listing! Waste of my time!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Finally got my package!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Cyanide Rose said:


> If my listing says that I ship by priority mail, why would a buyer ask you to offer a cheaper shipping option? You can only ship priority because of size and weight of package, which is why a cheaper method wasn’t offered. Either way, don’t bid if you don’t like the shipping offered in the listing! Waste of my time!


I had a (potential) buyer last week telling me that shipping is too expensive and she didn't need priority mail. She told me she's okay with a "cheaper" method. 

My listing charged <$13. 

I responded with screenshots showing the prices of priority mail and parcel select to her zip code. 
Parcel select was $14.88 and priority mail (MFRB) was $14.35 and regular priority was 16.45. 

All were more expensive than she was being charged!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BeenBurned said:


> I had a (potential) buyer last week telling me that shipping is too expensive and she didn't need priority mail. She told me she's okay with a "cheaper" method.
> 
> My listing charged <$13.
> 
> All were more expensive than she was being charged!



Thank you for that info! I didn’t even look to compare but your details made me feel better for blocking them.  I may have to take a break from eBay for a bit. These silly buyers are getting on my nerves.

ETA: it’s day 4 and they still haven’t paid and wants more time.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you for that info! I didn’t even look to compare but your details made me feel better for blocking them.  I may have to take a break from eBay for a bit. These silly buyers are getting on my nerves.
> 
> ETA: it’s day 4 and they still haven’t paid and wants more time.


Complaining about shipping costs after the sale is always a bad sign. I've had several buyers that did that end up either give bad feedback, open a return after using for 2 weeks, or try to get a partial.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> Complaining about shipping costs after the sale is always a bad sign. I've had several buyers that did that end up either give bad feedback, open a return after using for 2 weeks, or try to get a partial.



That was my fear! I went ahead and canceled the sale. It’s so not worth the trouble.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Complaining about shipping costs after the sale is always a bad sign. I've had several buyers that did that end up either give bad feedback, open a return after using for 2 weeks, or try to get a partial.


I was "lucky" because my wannabe buyer contacted me prior to purchasing but after making several lowball offers. After her offers were declined, I guess she decided that shipping was too high. (Yes, I blocked her!)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Someone just messaged me about an item I'm selling on eBay telling me that if I was willing to lower the price to such and such, they "can pay immediately"  How very accommodating of you, but that's what you're supposed to do! And no, I didn't answer that, but I wanted to


----------



## anthrosphere

Leave me alone buyer, I’m not going to reduce the price to $40 on a $300 item because you couldn’t afford it. I need the $100 (or $80, as that is the lowest I will go), to pay bills so you need to buzz off.


----------



## Wamgurl

I can’t stand when people sell those small perfume testers they give away at stores and display a picture of the full bottle on their listing!  I imagine a lot of people have been duped into thinking they were getting the full size bottle.


----------



## MAGJES

Am I wrong to be annoyed??
A seller messages me after I receive my package to ask if I’ve received the item?  I’m talking within 30 minutes of the mailman handing the package to me. I was busy working and postponed opening the box right away. 
I answered quickly just to say “yes.”
She then messages me to request feedback. 
I take my time with feedback and do not like a seller to request it.


----------



## houseof999

MAGJES said:


> Am I wrong to be annoyed??
> A seller messages me after I receive my package to ask if I’ve received the item?  I’m talking within 30 minutes of the mailman handing the package to me. I was busy working and postponed opening the box right away.
> I answered quickly just to say “yes.”
> She then messages me to request feedback.
> I take my time with feedback and do not like a seller to request it.


Rightfully annoyed. I'm annoyed for you. I'd make her wait. Lol. [emoji48]


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Am I wrong to be annoyed??
> A seller messages me after I receive my package to ask if I’ve received the item?  I’m talking within 30 minutes of the mailman handing the package to me. I was busy working and postponed opening the box right away.
> I answered quickly just to say “yes.”
> She then messages me to request feedback.
> I take my time with feedback and do not like a seller to request it.


IMO, it's foolish for sellers to ask for feedback. If a buyer is happy and is one who leaves feedback, he/she will get to it. 

OTOH, an unhappy buyer might (normally) rather not hurt a seller by leaving less than positive feedback.  But if a seller is a PITA who requests it, the buyer might just leave a feedback but it likely won't be the type the seller is hoping for! (And I've seen neutral and neg feedbacks that say, "here's the feedback you kept requesting!")


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, it's foolish for sellers to ask for feedback. If a buyer is happy and is one who leaves feedback, he/she will get to it.
> 
> OTOH, an unhappy buyer might (normally) rather not hurt a seller by leaving less than positive feedback.  But if a seller is a PITA who requests it, the buyer might just leave a feedback but it likely won't be the type the seller is hoping for! (And I've seen neutral and neg feedbacks that say, "here's the feedback you kept requesting!")


Oh my gosh!  I like that feedback! 
This seller was just ok.  The item was as described so she’ll eventually get a positive from me BUT....she did take her sweet time shipping it. I purchased other things that arrived days ahead of her item. She was within her listed time frame but she never did upload shipping info on ebay and I just had to wonder if it would arrive each day. I didn’t want to be that “buyer” that messaged for shipping info too soon. It took 10 days from purchase to arrive.  East coast To east coast.. Not exactly a long time but I normally receive my ebay purchases quickly from only states away. I did notice on the package that she waited 7 days after purchase to actually create the label.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> Oh my gosh!  I like that feedback!
> This seller was just ok.  The item was as described so she’ll eventually get a positive from me BUT....she did take her sweet time shipping it. I purchased other things that arrived days ahead of her item. She was within her listed time frame but she never did upload shipping info on ebay and I just had to wonder if it would arrive each day. I didn’t want to be that “buyer” that messaged for shipping info too soon. It took 10 days from purchase to arrive.  East coast To east coast.. Not exactly a long time but I normally receive my ebay purchases quickly from only states away. I did notice on the package that she waited 7 days after purchase to actually create the label.


I had a seller like that! Took him 9-10 days before he even shipped. I didn't say anything, it was Japan to US but I won't buy from him again.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I had a seller like that! Took him 9-10 days before he even shipped. I didn't say anything, it was Japan to US but I won't buy from him again.


Was it one of the big Japanese sellers? Every package I've bought from Japan usually gets here lightning fast.


----------



## quinna

MAGJES said:


> Am I wrong to be annoyed??
> A seller messages me after I receive my package to ask if I’ve received the item?  I’m talking within 30 minutes of the mailman handing the package to me. I was busy working and postponed opening the box right away.
> I answered quickly just to say “yes.”
> She then messages me to request feedback.
> I take my time with feedback and do not like a seller to request it.


A seller did the exact same thing to me once. She was a very new seller so I'm sure she was pushing to get feedback so she could get PayPal to release her money.


----------



## restricter

Why, oh, why would a seller list an item as NWT and expect me not to open a snad when I see all the wear?  I can’t wait to have to ask eBay to step in.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Was it one of the big Japanese sellers? Every package I've bought from Japan usually gets here lightning fast.


It was a Japanese reseller but not one of the big companies! I also purchased from a different Japanese reseller around the same time and it got here lickety split. That's why I won't deal with the other seller again. It was totally his fault it didn't get out in a timely manner.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

restricter said:


> Why, oh, why would a seller list an item as NWT and expect me not to open a snad when I see all the wear?  I can’t wait to have to ask eBay to step in.


My top pet peeve   The number of sellers out there with selective visual impairment that seems to act up particularly when describing condition of items for sale is astounding. I recently found one of my HG Bal City:s, a hot pink, described Like New, never worn. Rebelle, who consigned it, didn't even bother sending it to me after the seller shipped it to them. Just sent me an apology with pictures of of the worn corners and much more, asking if I still wanted to buy it. No 

This was my first time buying from Rebelle and even if I was disappointed with the bag, I think that was very good customer service they provided sparing me the hassle of returning etc. Unlike Vestiaire who'll send out any c**p.


----------



## restricter

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My top pet peeve   The number of sellers out there with selective visual impairment that seems to act up particularly when describing condition of items for sale is astounding. I recently found one of my HG Bal City:s, a hot pink, described Like New, never worn. Rebelle, who consigned it, didn't even bother sending it to me after the seller shipped it to them. Just sent me an apology with pictures of of the worn corners and much more, asking if I still wanted to buy it. No
> 
> This was my first time buying from Rebelle and even if I was disappointed with the bag, I think that was very good customer service they provided sparing me the hassle of returning etc. Unlike Vestiaire who'll send out any c**p.



You’ll especially appreciate this then.  It was a Bbag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

restricter said:


> You’ll especially appreciate this then.  It was a Bbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370803
> View attachment 4370804


A thing of beauty


----------



## restricter

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A thing of beauty



I’m disappointed.  It was going to look so cute with my summer outfits.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

restricter said:


> I’m disappointed.  It was going to look so cute with my summer outfits.


I know, I hope you find another pink City soon, they're unicorns but they do pop up. 

I've returned two hot pink Bal City snads (not to mention the reds  ) in a year. Another one from a "reputable" re-seller that sent the bag with an actual hole in one of the handles, eroded metal that had discoloured the leather and other various marks I've never seen on a like new City before. And despite me twice asking the seller to confirm it really was like new. I don't know why they'd send something like that out as "Like new" with the hassle and costs of returns for everybody. When I told the seller why I wanted a return, she told me something like I wasn't the right type for buying Bal as I couldn't appreciate them properly


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I was gonna post the message but I won’t call anyone out. It takes a lot of nerve for these buyers to send you ridiculous messages on eBay. 

The message basically said: I want you item for this price (starting price) and I want free shipping and I want it now, so end your auction because I don’t want to wait. WOW [emoji50]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Cyanide Rose said:


> I was gonna post the message but I won’t call anyone out. It takes a lot of nerve for these buyers to send you ridiculous messages on eBay.
> 
> The message basically said: I want you item for this price (starting price) and I want free shipping and I want it now, so end your auction because I don’t want to wait. WOW [emoji50]



ETA: this particular buyer contacts me on most of my listings. eBay should let you block messages, because it really does get annoying!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Cyanide Rose said:


> I was gonna post the message but I won’t call anyone out. It takes a lot of nerve for these buyers to send you ridiculous messages on eBay.
> 
> The message basically said: I want you item for this price (starting price) and I want free shipping and I want it now, so end your auction because I don’t want to wait. WOW [emoji50]


Amazing the nerve some people have!


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> ETA: this particular buyer contacts me on most of my listings. eBay should let you block messages, because it really does get annoying!


You can block the buyer completely. You won't be able to stop messages on current listings but after they end, the buyer will be blocked from contacting you.
https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> You can block the buyer completely. You won't be able to stop messages on current listings but after they end, the buyer will be blocked from contacting you.
> https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin



Thanks so much! That is great news!!!  [emoji16]


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You can block the buyer completely. You won't be able to stop messages on current listings but after they end, the buyer will be blocked from contacting you.
> https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin


I've never been successful in blocking them from contacting me though.


----------



## meepabeep

For *auction-style* listings, you can use your zero insertion fee listings in the following categories only:
Antiques
Art
Clothing, Shoes & Accessories
Coins & Paper Money
Collectibles
Dolls & Bears
Entertainment Memorabilia
Health & Beauty
Jewelry & Watches
Pottery & Glass
Sports Memorabilia, Fan Shop & Sports Cards
Stamps
Toys & Hobbies


----------



## holiday123

Just need to vent….have an item listed on ebay and received a message "what is the least you will accept?"  Which honestly I ignore now or direct them to the offer button.  I don't know why buyers think that is an ok question to ask?  Why would I want to low ball myself?  You can see what it is listed at, so obviously there's your ball park estimate!

Anyway, I used the send offer feature under the listing to send to watchers and ended up sending this same buyer an offer for $90. She messages that she can't pay until Thursday (it's Monday) but that she would like to purchase.  I reply that Thursday is fine.  She then messages me that the offer I sent her expired.  I tell her to just send the offer through the listing and I will accept (I'm at work at that point and can't navigate the app to figure out how to send another offer when it doesn't show up in the message as an option). She messages back to see if I got the offer.  I check and the offer she sent was automatically declined due to amount of the offer ($80).  She tried to low ball me!  I messaged back that it was declined as the offer I sent was for $90.  I am home now and just use the send offer option in the message.  She accepts.  Ok cool.

Today, she messages me "do you accept partial payments as I forgot I missed a day of work this week?"  I respond no I don't think eBay is set-up to accept partial payments.  She responds that other sellers have worked with her in the past.  Ok, and? I don't know all the rules or even if she could send a partial, but I'm pretty much not trying to deviate from the norm. One payment, one PayPal fee. I mean how would a dispute work? Or my shipping ratings eBay dings sellers on? Not a road I want to venture down, and I offered to cancel sale.  She wants item, does not want to cancel.  Ok, cool.

Then she messages me again "will you consider taking less for shipping?" UGGGHHHHH!  Shipping is calculated.  I put in weight, eBay figures out the cost.  Yes, I do get a discount on shipping, but eBay takes their 10% fee right off the top of the shipping charge so the "discount" is probably a wash.  I relay this to the buyer.  Ok, good for now. 

Waiting for the inevitable SNAD/fishing for a partial once she receives item – assuming she actually pays tomorrow.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Just need to vent….have an item listed on ebay and received a message "what is the least you will accept?"  Which honestly I ignore now or direct them to the offer button.  I don't know why buyers think that is an ok question to ask?  Why would I want to low ball myself?  You can see what it is listed at, so obviously there's your ball park estimate!
> 
> Anyway, I used the send offer feature under the listing to send to watchers and ended up sending this same buyer an offer for $90. She messages that she can't pay until Thursday (it's Monday) but that she would like to purchase.  I reply that Thursday is fine.  She then messages me that the offer I sent her expired.  I tell her to just send the offer through the listing and I will accept (I'm at work at that point and can't navigate the app to figure out how to send another offer when it doesn't show up in the message as an option). She messages back to see if I got the offer.  I check and the offer she sent was automatically declined due to amount of the offer ($80).  She tried to low ball me!  I messaged back that it was declined as the offer I sent was for $90.  I am home now and just use the send offer option in the message.  She accepts.  Ok cool.
> 
> Today, she messages me "do you accept partial payments as I forgot I missed a day of work this week?"  I respond no I don't think eBay is set-up to accept partial payments.  She responds that other sellers have worked with her in the past.  Ok, and? I don't know all the rules or even if she could send a partial, but I'm pretty much not trying to deviate from the norm. One payment, one PayPal fee. I mean how would a dispute work? Or my shipping ratings eBay dings sellers on? Not a road I want to venture down, and I offered to cancel sale.  She wants item, does not want to cancel.  Ok, cool.
> 
> Then she messages me again "will you consider taking less for shipping?" UGGGHHHHH!  Shipping is calculated.  I put in weight, eBay figures out the cost.  Yes, I do get a discount on shipping, but eBay takes their 10% fee right off the top of the shipping charge so the "discount" is probably a wash.  I relay this to the buyer.  Ok, good for now.
> 
> Waiting for the inevitable SNAD/fishing for a partial once she receives item – assuming she actually pays tomorrow.


NO!! 

I would have blocked after she sent that lower ($80) offer after having agreeing to $90.

She's trouble.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> NO!!
> 
> I would have blocked after she sent that lower ($80) offer after having agreeing to $90.
> 
> She's trouble.


Omg she just messaged and asked if I can hold until the 11th!!!! Ugh. Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Omg she just messaged and asked if I can hold until the 11th!!!! Ugh. Now I don't know what to do.


Just let the unpaid assistant take its course. Tell her it opens automatically and is outside your control.


----------



## BeenBurned

And block.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Omg she just messaged and asked if I can hold until the 11th!!!! Ugh. Now I don't know what to do.


If she hasn't paid, tell her no, block her and move on.. Way too much trouble LOL!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

holiday123 said:


> Just need to vent….have an item listed on ebay and received a message "what is the least you will accept?"  Which honestly I ignore now or direct them to the offer button.  I don't know why buyers think that is an ok question to ask?  Why would I want to low ball myself?  You can see what it is listed at, so obviously there's your ball park estimate!
> 
> Anyway, I used the send offer feature under the listing to send to watchers and ended up sending this same buyer an offer for $90. She messages that she can't pay until Thursday (it's Monday) but that she would like to purchase.  I reply that Thursday is fine.  She then messages me that the offer I sent her expired.  I tell her to just send the offer through the listing and I will accept (I'm at work at that point and can't navigate the app to figure out how to send another offer when it doesn't show up in the message as an option). She messages back to see if I got the offer.  I check and the offer she sent was automatically declined due to amount of the offer ($80).  She tried to low ball me!  I messaged back that it was declined as the offer I sent was for $90.  I am home now and just use the send offer option in the message.  She accepts.  Ok cool.
> 
> Today, she messages me "do you accept partial payments as I forgot I missed a day of work this week?"  I respond no I don't think eBay is set-up to accept partial payments.  She responds that other sellers have worked with her in the past.  Ok, and? I don't know all the rules or even if she could send a partial, but I'm pretty much not trying to deviate from the norm. One payment, one PayPal fee. I mean how would a dispute work? Or my shipping ratings eBay dings sellers on? Not a road I want to venture down, and I offered to cancel sale.  She wants item, does not want to cancel.  Ok, cool.
> 
> Then she messages me again "will you consider taking less for shipping?" UGGGHHHHH!  Shipping is calculated.  I put in weight, eBay figures out the cost.  Yes, I do get a discount on shipping, but eBay takes their 10% fee right off the top of the shipping charge so the "discount" is probably a wash.  I relay this to the buyer.  Ok, good for now.
> 
> Waiting for the inevitable SNAD/fishing for a partial once she receives item – assuming she actually pays tomorrow.



Sounds like someone I just dealt with. Never again. She bugged me to death and it didn’t end well at all .


----------



## muchstuff

holiday123 said:


> Omg she just messaged and asked if I can hold until the 11th!!!! Ugh. Now I don't know what to do.



Block her. It’s not worth the aggravation.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Just need to vent….have an item listed on ebay and received a message "what is the least you will accept?"  Which honestly I ignore now or direct them to the offer button.  I don't know why buyers think that is an ok question to ask?  Why would I want to low ball myself?  You can see what it is listed at, so obviously there's your ball park estimate!
> 
> Anyway, I used the send offer feature under the listing to send to watchers and ended up sending this same buyer an offer for $90. She messages that she can't pay until Thursday (it's Monday) but that she would like to purchase.  I reply that Thursday is fine.  She then messages me that the offer I sent her expired.  I tell her to just send the offer through the listing and I will accept (I'm at work at that point and can't navigate the app to figure out how to send another offer when it doesn't show up in the message as an option). She messages back to see if I got the offer.  I check and the offer she sent was automatically declined due to amount of the offer ($80).  She tried to low ball me!  I messaged back that it was declined as the offer I sent was for $90.  I am home now and just use the send offer option in the message.  She accepts.  Ok cool.
> 
> Today, she messages me "do you accept partial payments as I forgot I missed a day of work this week?"  I respond no I don't think eBay is set-up to accept partial payments.  She responds that other sellers have worked with her in the past.  Ok, and? I don't know all the rules or even if she could send a partial, but I'm pretty much not trying to deviate from the norm. One payment, one PayPal fee. I mean how would a dispute work? Or my shipping ratings eBay dings sellers on? Not a road I want to venture down, and I offered to cancel sale.  She wants item, does not want to cancel.  Ok, cool.
> 
> Then she messages me again "will you consider taking less for shipping?" UGGGHHHHH!  Shipping is calculated.  I put in weight, eBay figures out the cost.  Yes, I do get a discount on shipping, but eBay takes their 10% fee right off the top of the shipping charge so the "discount" is probably a wash.  I relay this to the buyer.  Ok, good for now.
> 
> Waiting for the inevitable SNAD/fishing for a partial once she receives item – assuming she actually pays tomorrow.


Please post the ID either here or on the BBL thread because I’m sure you and I aren’t the only ones who want to block.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Please post the ID either here or on the BBL thread because I’m sure you and I aren’t the only ones who want to block.


Here you go:  2011cindy52

So if it goes upi she can neg me if she pays? I don't like this at all.


----------



## vernis-lover

Buyers that negotiate a price with you, you lower the price of the listing for them and then they disappear and never buy.  Never mind wasting my time, why waste your own?  What am I missing? Why exchange several messages over an item you clearly don't want or can't afford?!


----------



## JadaStormy

holiday123 said:


> Just need to vent….have an item listed on ebay and received a message "what is the least you will accept?"  Which honestly I ignore now or direct them to the offer button.  I don't know why buyers think that is an ok question to ask?  Why would I want to low ball myself?  You can see what it is listed at, so obviously there's your ball park estimate!
> 
> Anyway, I used the send offer feature under the listing to send to watchers and ended up sending this same buyer an offer for $90. She messages that she can't pay until Thursday (it's Monday) but that she would like to purchase.  I reply that Thursday is fine.  She then messages me that the offer I sent her expired.  I tell her to just send the offer through the listing and I will accept (I'm at work at that point and can't navigate the app to figure out how to send another offer when it doesn't show up in the message as an option). She messages back to see if I got the offer.  I check and the offer she sent was automatically declined due to amount of the offer ($80).  She tried to low ball me!  I messaged back that it was declined as the offer I sent was for $90.  I am home now and just use the send offer option in the message.  She accepts.  Ok cool.
> 
> Today, she messages me "do you accept partial payments as I forgot I missed a day of work this week?"  I respond no I don't think eBay is set-up to accept partial payments.  She responds that other sellers have worked with her in the past.  Ok, and? I don't know all the rules or even if she could send a partial, but I'm pretty much not trying to deviate from the norm. One payment, one PayPal fee. I mean how would a dispute work? Or my shipping ratings eBay dings sellers on? Not a road I want to venture down, and I offered to cancel sale.  She wants item, does not want to cancel.  Ok, cool.
> 
> Then she messages me again "will you consider taking less for shipping?" UGGGHHHHH!  Shipping is calculated.  I put in weight, eBay figures out the cost.  Yes, I do get a discount on shipping, but eBay takes their 10% fee right off the top of the shipping charge so the "discount" is probably a wash.  I relay this to the buyer.  Ok, good for now.
> 
> Waiting for the inevitable SNAD/fishing for a partial once she receives item – assuming she actually pays tomorrow.



I'll admit that on best offer listing I will ask sellers what offer they are looking for, or what offer they will accept. This  is because I don't want to be way off base and honestly it saves back and forth. When buyers ask me I have no problem telling them. I usually give them a number that's actually a little more than my auto-decline (lol). 

I agree with the others, once she submitted $80 when you offered $90, you should've blocked her. If she did partial payment she wouldn't get any buyer protection so it's dumb she does that with other sellers. 

I wonder if you can ask her to cancel the transaction? Because it would definitely stink if she decides to pay and then leaves you a negative. And maybe this sounds snooty, but $90, she doesn't have $90? Like why did you submit an offer in the first place? It's not like it was an auction that would end later. 

Ebay is full of wackos. Just the other day someone offered $60 on my $400 item. BUT for me it's still the best platform for selling luxury items.


----------



## meepabeep

vernis-lover said:


> Buyers that negotiate a price with you, you lower the price of the listing for them and then they disappear and never buy.  Never mind wasting my time, why waste your own?  What am I missing? Why exchange several messages over an item you clearly don't want or can't afford?!


Ugh... don't you hate that.  It's happened to me a few times too.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> Buyers that negotiate a price with you, you lower the price of the listing for them and then they disappear and never buy.  Never mind wasting my time, why waste your own?  What am I missing? Why exchange several messages over an item you clearly don't want or can't afford?!


I had a question recently from a tpfer. I responded with pictures that I took specially for her. She didn't bother to answer. I'm so annoyed. Why do people think they don't need to have manners on the Internet?


----------



## youngster

Just got an email from Paypal with policy updates effective 5/7/19 and one change the jumped out at me:

_We’re changing how we treat refunds. If you refund (partially or fully) a transaction to a buyer or a donation to a donor, there are no fees to make the refund, *but the fees you originally paid as the seller will not be returned to you*._

I'm posting it in this thread since I'm sort of an Ebay Paypal captive even though Paypal is a separate company now.  But, did I read this correctly? That if I refund a buyer then Paypal won't refund the original fees that I paid Paypal?  So, I'm out the 2.9% +.30 transaction fee?


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> Just got an email from Paypal with policy updates effective 5/7/19 and one change the jumped out at me:
> 
> _We’re changing how we treat refunds. If you refund (partially or fully) a transaction to a buyer or a donation to a donor, there are no fees to make the refund, *but the fees you originally paid as the seller will not be returned to you*._
> 
> I'm posting it in this thread since I'm sort of an Ebay Paypal captive even though Paypal is a separate company now.  But, did I read this correctly? That if I refund a buyer then Paypal won't refund the original fees that I paid Paypal?  So, I'm out the 2.9% +.30 transaction fee?


That's what it sounds like. There's never been any fee to make a refund so there's no "improvement" in that. 

At one time, if you issued a full refund, you'd get a credit for the full amount of the fees you paid. Subsequently, they changed it so when a full refund is made, there's a 30-cent fee charged. (IMO, that's fair because there are costs associated and even though you issued a refund, paypal still has overhead. 

But it seems unfair for them to keep the full fee you originally paid.


----------



## youngster

I was wondering how that might impact sellers who take returns? A seller refunds the buyer in full but isn't refunded the main portion of the PayPal fees, the 2.9%?  I just can't imagine that would go over well with sellers, especially for high priced, expensive items. They could be out serious money.

ETA: I think more sellers will stop taking returns which is opposite to what Ebay wants.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> I was wondering how that might impact sellers who take returns? A seller refunds the buyer in full but isn't refunded the main portion of the PayPal fees, the 2.9%?  I just can't imagine that would go over well with sellers, especially for high priced, expensive items. They could be out serious money.
> 
> ETA: I think more sellers will stop taking returns which is opposite to what Ebay wants.


This is terrible! What about the buyers who cancel and you are forced to give them their money back? Losing 30 cents is one thing but losing 2.9% could cost way too much.


----------



## Bales25

Guarantee eBay won't integrate this into their returns program to allow sellers to deduct the fee from the refund even when it's a courtesy refund (not a SNAD) or a cancellation.  Wonder how this will work with their new payment program rolling out later this year?  Bet they'll use this to get more sellers to stop offering Paypal when that new program starts,  but yet I haven't heard how eBay's new system will handle fees, refunds, etc.  To be fair, I haven't looked for the info either.

On the other hand, I detest having to wait 180 days to be SURE the buyer isn't going to file any bogus dispute via Paypal, so honestly, Paypal is just a necessary evil for me right now.  I just don't trust eBay to do any better with payments, but I do also buy on Poshmark and Mercari, so I guess it's no different.  With this news, I'm really not loving Paypal right now.


----------



## youngster

whateve said:


> This is terrible! What about the buyers who cancel and you are forced to give them their money back? Losing 30 cents is one thing but losing 2.9% could cost way too much.



This is another great example.  You could have buyers who request to cancel immediately and then you have to refund them and are still out the 2.9%?  I understand that Paypal has costs to run their business but this is really not reasonable to expect sellers to absorb, especially since there are so many flakey buyers.  I'd think that more sellers would start refusing to take returns.    Occasionally, I have issued a courtesy refund but I would not do that going forward unless I was allowed to recover the 2.9% from the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> This is terrible! What about the buyers who cancel and you are forced to give them their money back? Losing 30 cents is one thing but losing 2.9% could cost way too much.





youngster said:


> This is another great example.  You could have buyers who request to cancel immediately and then you have to refund them and are still out the 2.9%?  I understand that Paypal has costs to run their business but this is really not reasonable to expect sellers to absorb, especially since there are so many flakey buyers.  I'd think that more sellers would start refusing to take returns.    Occasionally, I have issued a courtesy refund but I would not do that going forward unless I was allowed to recover the 2.9% from the buyer.


Or you get the buyer who paid, realized they forgot to change their shipping address after they'd moved and need a refund so they can repay with the correct shipping address! So it costs sellers for the buyer's mistakes!


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Here you go:  2011cindy52
> 
> So if it goes upi she can neg me if she pays? I don't like this at all.


She messaged last night she definitely wants item, please don't cancel.
She messaged today requesting I cancel the order.
Canceled and blocked.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

holiday123 said:


> She messaged last night she definitely wants item, please don't cancel.
> She messaged today requesting I cancel the order.
> Canceled and blocked.



Utterly ridiculous!


----------



## meepabeep

holiday123 said:


> She messaged last night she definitely wants item, please don't cancel.
> She messaged today requesting I cancel the order.
> Canceled and blocked.


Wow. What a flake.


----------



## momasaurus

Apparently eBay just started charging sales tax in my state. Grrrrrrr. Not amusing. I'll be buying much less now, or changing my address. Does anyone know which states are still exempt?


----------



## BeenBurned

momasaurus said:


> Apparently eBay just started charging sales tax in my state. Grrrrrrr. Not amusing. I'll be buying much less now, or changing my address. Does anyone know which states are still exempt?


New Hampshire and Oregon don't have sales tax.

But how much are you going to save if you have to pay annual PO box rentals and either drive, fly or pay someone to ship (with shipping costs) to send the items to you?

ETA: BTW, ebay didn't start charging sales tax to your state. YOUR STATE charges tax and ebay is collecting it and sending it to them.


----------



## Bales25

momasaurus said:


> Apparently eBay just started charging sales tax in my state. Grrrrrrr. Not amusing. I'll be buying much less now, or changing my address. Does anyone know which states are still exempt?



Same here.  Honestly, it was fun while it lasted, but given that every other online retailer charges it, I can't complain.  I am just having to retrain my brain to include that when evaluating the total cost for the item - though funny enough, I never do that when making a purchase in person at a retailer or at other online stores that always charged it.  Eventually, it'll just be normal to my brain like those other transactions, I guess.  And hey - maybe my state can fix all the pot holes with the influx of internet sales tax funds.  HA


----------



## houseof999

Is this type of listing allowed by eBay? It's an obvious LV fake but seller claims it's "unbranded" and "Have not seen anything like this on internet." [emoji849]

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401740572326


----------



## Bales25

houseof999 said:


> Is this type of listing allowed by eBay? It's an obvious LV fake but seller claims it's "unbranded" and "Have not seen anything like this on internet." [emoji849]
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401740572326



I wouldn't think so - whether they use the key words, brand name, or not, it's clearly duplicating the LV logo (not just using a similar one) and so is not allowed.


----------



## houseof999

Bales25 said:


> I wouldn't think so - whether they use the key words, brand name, or not, it's clearly duplicating the LV logo (not just using a similar one) and so is not allowed.


Is it reportable?


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Is this type of listing allowed by eBay? It's an obvious LV fake but seller claims it's "unbranded" and "Have not seen anything like this on internet." [emoji849]
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401740572326





Bales25 said:


> I wouldn't think so - whether they use the key words, brand name, or not, it's clearly duplicating the LV logo (not just using a similar one) and so is not allowed.





houseof999 said:


> Is it reportable?


Absolutely! 

Whether they call it "unbranded," designer inspired, admit it's fake, claim not to know whether fake, or whatever other way they try to sell a fake, it doesn't change the fact that it's counterfeit and is reportable as such.


----------



## momasaurus

BeenBurned said:


> New Hampshire and Oregon don't have sales tax.
> 
> But how much are you going to save if you have to pay annual PO box rentals and either drive, fly or pay someone to ship (with shipping costs) to send the items to you?
> 
> ETA: BTW, ebay didn't start charging sales tax to your state. YOUR STATE charges tax and ebay is collecting it and sending it to them.


My state is SO BROKE they are trying everything. And we still have potholes.


Bales25 said:


> Same here.  Honestly, it was fun while it lasted, but given that every other online retailer charges it, I can't complain.  I am just having to retrain my brain to include that when evaluating the total cost for the item - though funny enough, I never do that when making a purchase in person at a retailer or at other online stores that always charged it.  Eventually, it'll just be normal to my brain like those other transactions, I guess.  And hey - maybe my state can fix all the pot holes with the influx of internet sales tax funds.  HA


Haha! 
I generally don't think about tax, but when shopping at Hermes, I ALWAYS calculate tax because it makes already gigantic amounts even larger. They just started collected tax from all states. Formerly, if you lived in a state without an Hermes boutique, you didn't pay tax for online shopping!


----------



## lovingmybags

Buyers acting like it's their birthright for me to sell things to them at a loss.  One sent an inflammatory email basically stating how dare I benefit off of eBayers with my price, when I'd just barely get my cost back.  Then another ingeniously tried to calculate my expenses for me, and somehow include the cost of the item as part of the "profits".  His/her reasoning?  Since I already have the item, then I'm not paying any additional money to sell it.  So as long as I haven't purchased something this damn minute, I'm apparently getting it for free.  Wait no, I'd be receiving "extra". The nerve of people to expect sellers taking chances getting scammed on the *Bay at a loss, or at best breaking even.


----------



## lovingmybags

Oh yeah, and buyers feigning interest to get you to take microscopic pictures, never mind ones in the listing were taken at every angle.  Else looking for imaginary faults to call you a liar; sorry, the only thing contradictory is your eyes, that will take glares from the camera flash for wrinkles.  If opening the bag a few time to take photos means something is not new with tags, then kindly craft that elusive item yourself.


----------



## smallfry

Someone just submitted a best offer of $1.00 on one of my items where I have the BIN set to $495!  Retail for this new was $700 and my piece is in pristine condition.  I've never had offer settings before, as I wanted to respond to each one, but now I've gone ahead and set my listings to automatically decline.  Oh, but first I blocked this bidder!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

smallfry said:


> Someone just submitted a best offer of $1.00 on one of my items where I have the BIN set to $495!  Retail for this new was $700 and my piece is in pristine condition.  I've never had offer settings before, as I wanted to respond to each one, but now I've gone ahead and set my listings to automatically decline.  Oh, but first I blocked this bidder!



[emoji35]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Since the latest updates of eBay app, I no longer receive any notifications unless I open the eBay app. Previously the notification was instant.  now I have to keep on checking my email or the app. Fix your IT eBay!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chicinthecity777 said:


> Since the latest updates of eBay app, I no longer receive any notifications unless I open the eBay app. Previously the notification was instant.  now I have to keep on checking my email or the app. Fix your IT eBay!!!!



Ok I thought it was my phone. Ugh eBay!!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

My pet peeve is when I ask questions about an item and the sellers raise the price.  Do they think you won’t notice??


----------



## new.old.bag

lovingmybags said:


> Oh yeah, and buyers feigning interest to get you to take microscopic pictures, never mind ones in the listing were taken at every angle.  Else looking for imaginary faults to call you a liar; sorry, the only thing contradictory is your eyes, that will take glares from the camera flash for wrinkles.  If opening the bag a few time to take photos means something is not new with tags, then kindly craft that elusive item yourself.


This annoys the ish out of me
Too. I never send special pics to people. If they ask and I feel the listing would benefit, I add it to the listing so it’s there for everyone. Nobody gets special treatment for simply looking.


----------



## BadWolf10

That frustrating "best offer"..... grrr. I never use the best offer option. I have 2 BIN listings right now. A few days into the listings, eBay tacks on the best offer option. I just caught it and revised it. So irritating.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BadWolf10 said:


> That frustrating "best offer"..... grrr. I never use the best offer option. I have 2 BIN listings right now. A few days into the listings, eBay tacks on the best offer option. I just caught it and revised it. So irritating.


I am very new to selling on ebay and I prefer 'buy it now' without 'best offer' option.  How do you revise it?  I am still trying to navigate the site and find my way around.  Thanks!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am very new to selling on ebay and I prefer 'buy it now' without 'best offer' option.  How do you revise it?  I am still trying to navigate the site and find my way around.  Thanks!


Hey! If you go into the listing there should be a revise it button. When you click on it, the app will take you into the seller's part of the listing. Under the pricing option, there is a section to click "yes allow buyers to send best offers" or "no, I am firm on price." Just click on the second one and then back out and save the listing.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey! If you go into the listing there should be a revise it button. When you click on it, the app will take you into the seller's part of the listing. Under the pricing option, there is a section to click "yes allow buyers to send best offers" or "no, I am firm on price." Just click on the second one and then back out and save the listing.


Thank you so much!  I do not have the app on my phone.  I have been using my computer but I think I would find it in the same place?
Just curious, and another newbie question, but why do you prefer not to have the 'best offer' option?
I was reading on another thread in this section that the advantage of having 'best offer' is that it allows you to check potential buyer's feedback before accepting or declining an offer.
For me, I do not want to get into bargaining for the price and that is one reason I find 'best offer' tedious.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you so much!  I do not have the app on my phone.  I have been using my computer but I think I would find it in the same place?
> Just curious, and another newbie question, but why do you prefer not to have the 'best offer' option?
> I was reading on another thread in this section that the advantage of having 'best offer' is that it allows you to check potential buyer's feedback before accepting or declining an offer.
> For me, I do not want to get into bargaining for the price and that is one reason I find 'best offer' tedious.


I don't like best offer because I frequently get flaky buyers who send lowball offers. I just don't want to bother with it. As for buyer feedback,  it is almost impossible to give bad buyer feedback nowadays. I feel like you can't really rely on the buyer feedback anymore as a seller. Ebay has become a buyer's market, the seller isn't really a big priority. But, it's still the best place for me to sell the few items a year that I do when I purge my closet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BadWolf10 said:


> I don't like best offer because I frequently get flaky buyers who send lowball offers. I just don't want to bother with it. As for buyer feedback,  it is almost impossible to give bad buyer feedback nowadays. I feel like you can't really rely on the buyer feedback anymore as a seller. Ebay has become a buyer's market, the seller isn't really a big priority. But, it's still the best place for me to sell the few items a year that I do when I purge my closet.


Thank you - yes, I am very reluctant to sell but I have a few impulse purchases that have not even been used and I need to declutter!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you - yes, I am very reluctant to sell but I have a few impulse purchases that have not even been used and I need to declutter!


Lol yep that's the reason I sell too.


----------



## holiday123

BadWolf10 said:


> That frustrating "best offer"..... grrr. I never use the best offer option. I have 2 BIN listings right now. A few days into the listings, eBay tacks on the best offer option. I just caught it and revised it. So irritating.


They just got me again too!  Soooooooooo many times I have to edit my listings back to BIN!  I woke up today to another email that "your listings can now accept best offers" and within the same hour that they tacked on the BO option I received a low ball offer.  $45 on a $90 listing.  So tired of it.  I ended all my listings and started over.  Why do I have to spend 15 minutes fixing something that Ebay keeps messing with?

I will edit to say I do usually use BIN with BO, but I have lowered these items to the "rock bottom" that I will accept.  I did that and removed the BO because I got tired of the emails asking "what is the lowest you will accept?"  That question is another of my pet peeves.  

On mercari, they can't even bother to form a sentence. I get messages all the time "lowest?" to which I have been responding "highest?"  Lol I know that isn't winning me any buyers, but seriously over it.


----------



## houseof999

I keep getting asking questions about what's the lowest I'll take. There's isn't a BO option!! It's already priced at more than 80% off! What more do they want? There are two other ones priced barely lower than mine. One BIN and one in auction. Why won't they go try to buy it there? I went and looked at those bags too and they seem like in just as good condition as mine. So annoyed. [emoji19]


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you so much!  I do not have the app on my phone.  I have been using my computer but I think I would find it in the same place?
> Just curious, and another newbie question, but why do you prefer not to have the 'best offer' option?
> I was reading on another thread in this section that the advantage of having 'best offer' is that it allows you to check potential buyer's feedback before accepting or declining an offer.
> For me, I do not want to get into bargaining for the price and that is one reason I find 'best offer' tedious.


There are a couple of reasons I don't like best offer.
1. with best offer, a buyer doesn't have to pay immediately.
2. it attracts lowballers.
3. you rarely get the price you actually want.


BadWolf10 said:


> I don't like best offer because I frequently get flaky buyers who send lowball offers. I just don't want to bother with it. As for buyer feedback,  it is almost impossible to give bad buyer feedback nowadays. I feel like you can't really rely on the buyer feedback anymore as a seller. Ebay has become a buyer's market, the seller isn't really a big priority. But, it's still the best place for me to sell the few items a year that I do when I purge my closet.


When checking a buyer's feedback, it isn't the feedback that others have given to them that is important. Like you say, buyers can only get positive feedback. What you should be looking at is the feedback they left for others. 
For example, look at this one:
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ms=100&keyword=323764990755&searchInterval=30
This buyer has left negatives for nearly every seller. Most of the positives are revised feedback, meaning that after the buyer left negatives, the seller did something to make the buyer happy so he would revise the feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am very new to selling on ebay and I prefer 'buy it now' without 'best offer' option.  How do you revise it?  I am still trying to navigate the site and find my way around.  Thanks!





BadWolf10 said:


> Hey! If you go into the listing there should be a revise it button. When you click on it, the app will take you into the seller's part of the listing. Under the pricing option, there is a section to click "yes allow buyers to send best offers" or "no, I am firm on price." Just click on the second one and then back out and save the listing.



As a new seller, keep in mind that each revision will count toward your limits. Usually ebay restricts new sellers to limited numbers of items to give the seller time to prove herself and buyers time to receive and be satisfied with their items. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I was reading on another thread in this section that the advantage of having 'best offer' is that it allows you to check potential buyer's feedback before accepting or declining an offer.
> For me, I do not want to get into bargaining for the price and that is one reason I find 'best offer' tedious.





BadWolf10 said:


> I don't like best offer because I frequently get flaky buyers who send lowball offers. I just don't want to bother with it. As for buyer feedback,  it is almost impossible to give bad buyer feedback nowadays. I feel like you can't really rely on the buyer feedback anymore as a seller. Ebay has become a buyer's market, the seller isn't really a big priority. But, it's still the best place for me to sell the few items a year that I do when I purge my closet.





whateve said:


> There are a couple of reasons I don't like best offer.
> 1. with best offer, a buyer doesn't have to pay immediately.
> 2. it attracts lowballers.
> 3. you rarely get the price you actually want.
> 
> When checking a buyer's feedback, it isn't the feedback that others have given to them that is important. Like you say, buyers can only get positive feedback. What you should be looking at is the feedback they left for others.
> For example, look at this one:
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ms=100&keyword=323764990755&searchInterval=30
> This buyer has left negatives for nearly every seller. Most of the positives are revised feedback, meaning that after the buyer left negatives, the seller did something to make the buyer happy so he would revise the feedback.


Unlike some of the others, I LOVE best offers and have dodged bullets more times than I can count by being able to check feedback left for others and seeing problem buyers before they've purchased my item. 

To discourage lowballers, you can set your b.o. setting to an auto-decline so you don't even have to see those lowballers' offers unless you look for them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BeenBurned said:


> As a new seller, keep in mind that each revision will count toward your limits. Usually ebay restricts new sellers to limited numbers of items to give the seller time to prove herself and buyers time to receive and be satisfied with their items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike some of the others, I LOVE best offers and have dodged bullets more times than I can count by being able to check feedback


I didn't know about limits.  Does this mean that ebay limits the number of times a new seller can make revisions on items they already have listed, or does it mean ebay puts a limit on the total number of items I can sell because I am new?  Sorry for all these questions.   Clearly, I have a lot to learn!  But I am so thankful for all the information and expertise from you and others on this forum.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> There are a couple of reasons I don't like best offer.
> 1. with best offer, a buyer doesn't have to pay immediately.
> 2. it attracts lowballers.
> 3. you rarely get the price you actually want.
> 
> When checking a buyer's feedback, it isn't the feedback that others have given to them that is important. Like you say, buyers can only get positive feedback. What you should be looking at is the feedback they left for others.
> For example, look at this one:
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ms=100&keyword=323764990755&searchInterval=30
> This buyer has left negatives for nearly every seller. Most of the positives are revised feedback, meaning that after the buyer left negatives, the seller did something to make the buyer happy so he would revise the feedback.


I did not know that with best offer, a buyer does not have to pay immediately!  So 'buy it now' is the only situation where immediate payment is required, I guess.
And yes, so important to check the feedback left by the buyer for others.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I didn't know about limits.  Does this mean that ebay limits the number of times a new seller can make revisions on items they already have listed, or does it mean ebay puts a limit on the total number of items I can sell because I am new?  Sorry for all these questions.   Clearly, I have a lot to learn!  But I am so thankful for all the information and expertise from you and others on this forum.


You get a certain number of items you can list, but every time you revise a listing, it adds to that count. So if you have 10 listings but revise each of them once, that counts as 20.
Your limits might show on your seller overview page. There is usually a dollar and an item limit.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> You get a certain number of items you can list, but every time you revise a listing, it adds to that count. So if you have 10 listings but revise each of them once, that counts as 20.
> Your limits might show on your seller overview page. There is usually a dollar and an item limit.


I see   -   so in order to minimize revisions, it might be best to choose the 'buy it now' only option while actually listing the item and make sure 'best offer' is not selected.  Of course ebay could come in and add the 'best offer' option later or so it seems!  Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I see   -   so in order to minimize revisions, it might be best to choose the 'buy it now' only option while actually listing the item and make sure 'best offer' is not selected.  Of course ebay could come in and add the 'best offer' option later or so it seems!  Thank you for clarifying.


I believe they only do that for newer sellers. They think they are helping! They've never messed with my listings.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I believe they only do that for newer sellers. They think they are helping! They've never messed with my listings.


When I first listed an item, I could not even find the option to remove best offer - it was only when I went back in and explored a bit today that I was able to locate it! 
Another newbie question - sorry for so many!  Can a seller cancel a buy it now listing at any time and if yes, where do you go on the site to do it?  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> When I first listed an item, I could not even find the option to remove best offer - it was only when I went back in and explored a bit today that I was able to locate it!
> Another newbie question - sorry for so many!  Can a seller cancel a buy it now listing at any time and if yes, where do you go on the site to do it?  Thanks!


By cancel, if you mean end a listing, on a desktop, on your listings page, on the left side of the page next to the item, there is a drop down menu that starts with "edit." If you click on the arrow to get the drop down menu, one of the items is "end item." It usually makes you log in again, then you have to pick a reason for ending it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Yes, I meant how to end the listing if I wanted to do so.  Thank you!


----------



## quinna

Oops, trying this again. Latest peeve tonight:


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> .


What nerve!


----------



## Luv n bags

quinna said:


> .[/QUOTE.


----------



## Luv n bags

quinna said:


> Oops, trying this again. Latest peeve tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422064



Greedy much?? What nerve!


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> .





whateve said:


> What nerve!





Miso Fine said:


> Greedy much?? What nerve!


Please tell me you didn't do it!


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> Please tell me you didn't do it!


No way. I told her it's against policy to change the terms after the sale. She cancelled on me and refunded.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> No way. I told her it's against policy to change the terms after the sale. She cancelled on me and refunded.


You can leave feedback (or you should be able to)!


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> You can leave feedback (or you should be able to)!


I'm a bit torn about leaving any feedback because I just left a neg for the fake I mentioned last week (the seller was unresponsive and deserved it), so I don't want to be perceived as a problem buyer if sellers check my FB left. I hate that you're basically darned if you do darned if you don't in these cases.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

quinna said:


> Oops, trying this again. Latest peeve tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422064


Ridiculous!


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I'm a bit torn about leaving any feedback because I just left a neg for the fake I mentioned last week (the seller was unresponsive and deserved it), so I don't want to be perceived as a problem buyer if sellers check my FB left. I hate that you're basically darned if you do darned if you don't in these cases.


I believe you can still report a problem with the seller/transaction. I think if you go to the "leave feedback" page, instead of leaving feedback, there's a reporting option.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> I'm a bit torn about leaving any feedback because I just left a neg for the fake I mentioned last week (the seller was unresponsive and deserved it), so I don't want to be perceived as a problem buyer if sellers check my FB left. I hate that you're basically darned if you do darned if you don't in these cases.





BeenBurned said:


> I believe you can still report a problem with the seller/transaction. I think if you go to the "leave feedback" page, instead of leaving feedback, there's a reporting option.


If the seller has to pay fees on the transaction, which she should for cancelling, that is almost as much as the additional $200 she tried to extort.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If the seller has to pay fees on the transaction, which she should for cancelling, that is almost as much as the additional $200 she tried to extort.


Unless she lies and uses "buyer request" as the reason for cancelling.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Unless she lies and uses "buyer request" as the reason for cancelling.


Doesn't the buyer have to agree to the cancellation in that case?


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I'm a bit torn about leaving any feedback because I just left a neg for the fake I mentioned last week (the seller was unresponsive and deserved it), so I don't want to be perceived as a problem buyer if sellers check my FB left. I hate that you're basically darned if you do darned if you don't in these cases.


That's a difficult decision. IMO, a seller who sold a fake and doesn't issue a refund on return *until forced by ebay* does deserve a neg and a seller who refuses to sell unless you pay a couple of hundred dollars more than you owe also deserves a neg. 

@whateve - I'm not sure whether buyers have to agree. I think (at the very least), the buyer shouldn't ignore the cancellation request. Ignoring it might allow the seller to get the credit.


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> That's a difficult decision. IMO, a seller who sold a fake and doesn't issue a refund on return *until forced by ebay* does deserve a neg and a seller who refuses to sell unless you pay a couple of hundred dollars more than you owe also deserves a neg.
> 
> @whateve - I'm not sure whether buyers have to agree. I think (at the very least), the buyer shouldn't ignore the cancellation request. Ignoring it might allow the seller to get the credit.


I never had an actually cancellation request, and there is nowhere on the transaction or cancel details page that indicates whether or not it was buyer or seller request. I just got the notification that it was cancelled. Gotta laugh, I just got a pm from the seller asking me today if I would like to buy the bag for $2000. I noticed she had relisted last night for $2800. If I didn't want to pay $1850 last night I'm not going to pay $2000 today. [emoji38]


----------



## Roro

I have a NWT handbag listed for $270 plus shipping. It's a bit high for the style and brand but I actually love the bag and am not sure why I never carried it.  This is a price at which, if someone wants to pay it, I would sell the bag figuring I'll turn over the money into the next bag. 

Got an email from someone who joined ebay in March of this year.  Informed me that bags of this style from this maker sell between $175-200.  But she would offer me the high end of $200.  There is no 'best offer' on the listing.  She's so wrong about the prices but I have deleted every reply I've typed out, including the one that said that, at her "prices", I may buy another.  I had to be content with blocking her.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> I have a NWT handbag listed for $270 plus shipping. It's a bit high for the style and brand but I actually love the bag and am not sure why I never carried it.  This is a price at which, if someone wants to pay it, I would sell the bag figuring I'll turn over the money into the next bag.
> 
> Got an email from someone who joined ebay in March of this year.  Informed me that bags of this style from this maker sell between $175-200.  But she would offer me the high end of $200.  There is no 'best offer' on the listing.  She's so wrong about the prices but I have deleted every reply I've typed out, including the one that said that, at her "prices", I may buy another.  I had to be content with blocking her.


Once I had someone say "I saw this bag at the outlet in 1999 for X price." How is that relevant unless you have a time machine?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Once I had someone say "I saw this bag at the outlet in 1999 for X price." How is that relevant unless you have a time machine?


I've had similar with, "I saw it at the outlet for X but unfortunately, didn't buy at the time. Now it's not available. Would you sell for Y, which is X plus a profit?" 

Too bad she didn't buy it then. She could resell it now and make a fortune!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Once I had someone say "I saw this bag at the outlet in 1999 for X price." How is that relevant unless you have a time machine?


I had this too and I replied "sorry you missed out but currently mine is the second one on market and asking half the price of the other one. So basically, no. Lol!


----------



## vernis-lover

I don't know if this is a specific issue to ebay UK or if anyone with US listings also encounters it. 

List with best offer and use auto-decline. Buyers make an offer of less than 50% which will get instantly declined. Then a barrage of emails about unfair I am instantly declining, how hard they work, the adversities they have had to overcome and how they deserve a little treat, how I should be willing to help them out etc etc. 

Sorry, this isn't the X-Factor. Your sob story will just get you blocked!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I believe they only do that for newer sellers. They think they are helping! They've never messed with my listings.


They mess with mine all the time and I have been selling since the beginning of ebay. I find they mostly mess with the listings I had with BO, but lowered the price and changed to BIN with no BO. My selling limits are really high so editing isn't an issue, but I feel bad for the new seller if edits count as a new listing.


----------



## meepabeep

vernis-lover said:


> I don't know if this is a specific issue to ebay UK or if anyone with US listings also encounters it.
> 
> List with best offer and use auto-decline. Buyers make an offer of less than 50% which will get instantly declined. Then a barrage of emails about unfair I am instantly declining, how hard they work, the adversities they have had to overcome and how they deserve a little treat, how I should be willing to help them out etc etc.
> 
> Sorry, this isn't the X-Factor. Your sob story will just get you blocked!



Yep! Sob stories will get you blocked. I heard enough of them when I worked in retail as an antique store manager, and a buyer in a jewelry store. I bought second-hand stuff in both places all day long, and people made up all kinds of stories.


----------



## Lubina

Long time users who make an offer by sending a message versus using the best offer option button in the listing. 

Not ebay, but USPS. Losing packages in transit!! I am awaiting a package that is "in transit" and have the feeling usps has once again misplaced it.  In the past couple months I have had 3 different packages that sat in 3 different usps distribution centers for 2-3 weeks until a missing mail report was filed, the package was eventually found and forwarded.


----------



## holiday123

Looking at my seller dashboard, I have 5 stars for all the categories except I have a 4.75 for shipping and handling.  I don't charge a handling fee and use ebay's calculated shipping.  I put in the weight, ebay calculates shipping charges based on what USPS rates are....so why do I get dinged lol?!?!?!?!  
I offer standard and priority, which are usually about the same price.  The buyer selects whichever service they like.  Can you imagine offering FedEx smart post?  It is cheaper, but takes soooo long that you would get dinged on shipping speed.  Ugh


----------



## BadWolf10

I saw a listing I was interested in today. NWT handbag. I clicked on the description.  "Carried only 3 times. In like new condition." That. Is. NOT NWT!!!!


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> I saw a listing I was interested in today. NWT handbag. I clicked on the description.  "Carried only 3 times. In like new condition." That. Is. NOT NWT!!!!


They left the tags on while they carried it!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Looking at my seller dashboard, I have 5 stars for all the categories except I have a 4.75 for shipping and handling.  I don't charge a handling fee and use ebay's calculated shipping.  I put in the weight, ebay calculates shipping charges based on what USPS rates are....so why do I get dinged lol?!?!?!?!
> I offer standard and priority, which are usually about the same price.  The buyer selects whichever service they like.  Can you imagine offering FedEx smart post?  It is cheaper, but takes soooo long that you would get dinged on shipping speed.  Ugh


because ratings are opinion, not fact. Buyers tend to underestimate how much shipping costs. I don't use the calculator because it doesn't take into account the times that a flat rate box is cheaper.


----------



## BadWolf10

whateve said:


> They left the tags on while they carried it!


Lol maybe.[emoji12]  No joke, tho my sister in law does that. She buys clothes,  leaves the tag on and wears it and returns it. Omg, it burns my toast. I just think that is so rude.


----------



## BeenBurned

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol maybe.[emoji12]  No joke, tho my sister in law does that. She buys clothes,  leaves the tag on and wears it and returns it. Omg, it burns my toast.* I just think that is so rude.*


and dishonest and disgusting!

With the tags on it, your SIL can't wash the item so she returns with b.o.? Ewww!


----------



## BadWolf10

BeenBurned said:


> and dishonest and disgusting!
> 
> With the tags on it, your SIL can't wash the item so she returns with b.o.? Ewww!


Yep. It's so gross. She is so proud of herself because she saved money [emoji21] ..... ugh.


----------



## anthrosphere

Poshmark:
I’m selling a Coach bag that’s a little over $100, I paid $180 for it. I just bought the bag recently and used it a few times, I realized it’s not for me.

The bag is in excellent condition and I’ve been offering a little less than $100 to buyers. Well, just now I got a buyer offering me $30. What the flying :censor:? You got to be kidding me. I declined it and blocked her. I’m so P.Oed and done with these low ballers!


----------



## meepabeep

anthrosphere said:


> Poshmark:
> I’m selling a Coach bag that’s a little over $100, I paid $180 for it. I just bought the bag recently and used it a few times, I realized it’s not for me.
> 
> The bag is in excellent condition and I’ve been offering a little less than $100 to buyers. Well, just now I got a buyer offering me $30. What the flying :censor:? You got to be kidding me. I declined it and blocked her. I’m so P.Oed and done with these low ballers!



Ugh...don't you hate that. So annoying. 

My pet peeve: sellers that undercut the price of NWT bags just to make a sale. As in below the price of the used one I have on. Everyone else w/ a NWT has them priced significantly higher. The cheap ones sold, of course.


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> My pet peeve: sellers that undercut the price of NWT bags just to make a sale. As in below the price of the used one I have on. Everyone else w/ a NWT has them priced significantly higher. The cheap ones sold, of course.


I'm not sure I see the "peeve" with this. 

Sellers can price their items at however high or however low they want to to make a sale. (That's the beauty of capitalism!)

Presumably, the seller who is "undercutting" the other sellers is still making a profit and even if not, she might be using those "loss leaders" in order to make her other sales. 

Some sellers sell to unload their items as quickly as possible and still make a profit. Others don't mind sitting on those items for as long as it takes to make the largest profit possible. 

Sure those sellers you're complaining about are costing you sales but you set your prices and can lower yours too and your items will sell more quickly. 

Re this issue, I (personally) don't see the problem.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure I see the "peeve" with this.
> 
> Sellers can price their items at however high or however low they want to to make a sale. (That's the beauty of capitalism!)
> 
> Presumably, the seller who is "undercutting" the other sellers is still making a profit and even if not, she might be using those "loss leaders" in order to make her other sales.
> 
> Some sellers sell to unload their items as quickly as possible and still make a profit. Others don't mind sitting on those items for as long as it takes to make the largest profit possible.
> 
> Sure those sellers you're complaining about are costing you sales but you set your prices and can lower yours too and your items will sell more quickly.
> 
> Re this issue, I (personally) don't see the problem.



Yeah, I agree, people can price things however they want. I certainly do.  I also agree re pricing things to sell quickly and sitting on things until they sell. I do both. 

 I think the bags were loss leaders. They were priced so low I don't think they made a profit (unless they fell off the back of a truck). It just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## jeep317

People who negotiate endlessly with you until you finally give in and accept their best offer...then they fall off the planet, don't pay, don't respond...bloody hell why do I bother with eBay???


----------



## CeeJay

I LOATHE people who DO NOT read the Auction Text!  I make sure to put ALL the particulars in my Auction text and yet .. I get people who seem to not be able to read!  I also very specifically denote that I don't accept returns, but we all know that eBay sucks when you are the seller and the buyer wants to return something even though they haven't read the stinkin' text and hence the reason for their return.  I really hate eBay and the fees are just outrageous now .. any other online sites that are better???


----------



## anthrosphere

CeeJay said:


> . I really hate eBay and the fees are just outrageous now .. any other online sites that are better???



You can try Poshmark and Mercari. Their customer service is really bad, though. They are very hard to reach when you need them. They can take days to respond to emails. But they are active on social media in case there are any problems.

Both of them hold your payments for 3 days after your package is delivered. Then buyer has 3 days to rate and accept your package. After 3 days the item is considered final sale and the buyer is not allowed to return for any reason.

Poshmark is really lenient when it comes to lost packages, they will release your funds and refund the buyer. Not sure about Mercari, I heard they refund the buyer and ignore the seller, and the seller is SOL.

Oh, and their fees aren’t too bad. Poshmark is 20% and Mercari is 10%. They both can deposit directly into your bank account. Both of them just recently increased their shipping but Mercari is much more expensive. Posh only uses Priority whereas Mercari uses both usps and Fedex.

Hope that helps! Sales on either app is very slow though, and they have lots of low ballers. Just a heads up.


----------



## CeeJay

anthrosphere said:


> You can try Poshmark and Mercari. Their customer service is really bad, though. They are very hard to reach when you need them. They can take days to respond to emails. But they are active on social media in case there are any problems.
> 
> Both of them hold your payments for 3 days after your package is delivered. Then buyer has 3 days to rate and accept your package. After 3 days the item is considered final sale and the buyer is not allowed to return for any reason.
> 
> Poshmark is really lenient when it comes to lost packages, they will release your funds and refund the buyer. Not sure about Mercari, I heard they refund the buyer and ignore the seller, and the seller is SOL.
> 
> Oh, and their fees aren’t too bad. Poshmark is 20% and Mercari is 10%. They both can deposit directly into your bank account. Both of them just recently increased their shipping but Mercari is much more expensive. Posh only uses Priority whereas Mercari uses both usps and Fedex.
> 
> Hope that helps! Sales on either app is very slow though, and they have lots of low ballers. Just a heads up.


Yikes .. hold payment for 3 days; sheesh .. doesn't sound very Seller-friendly, but the idea that someone can't return .. I do like that!   I always use a Signature Confirmation (USPS Priority Mail), so that makes it harder for packages to get 'lost' .. but, if the package gets lost, you get paid and the buyer receives a refund as well?  That's surprising ..


----------



## anthrosphere

CeeJay said:


> Yikes .. hold payment for 3 days; sheesh .. doesn't sound very Seller-friendly, but the idea that someone can't return .. I do like that!   I always use a Signature Confirmation (USPS Priority Mail), so that makes it harder for packages to get 'lost' .. but, if the package gets lost, you get paid and the buyer receives a refund as well?  That's surprising ..



If you get a buyer who is willing to rate and accept early, then you can get your money before 3 days but it’s rare. Many buyers make their sellers wait, which stinks but it’s better than getting an angry buyer.

Both sites do provide you with a prepaid label, which is convenient. If you use their labels, they will support you in case the package gets lost. I wouldn’t recommend using your own label though, because they won’t help you in the event you lose your package, therefore you might risk losing your item and the money. 

Also, I highly recommend you charge buyers shipping if you sell on Mercari, since the money comes right out of your potential payment.

Finally, I recommend reading up on both sites’ return policies in case the buyer wants to return. For example, if you sell clothes, Posh won’t allow returns due to fit issues or buyer’s remorse. I have been using both sites for awhile and so far I have no issues yet.


----------



## CeeJay

anthrosphere said:


> If you get a buyer who is willing to rate and accept early, then you can get your money before 3 days but it’s rare. Many buyers make their sellers wait, which stinks but it’s better than getting an angry buyer.
> 
> Both sites do provide you with a prepaid label, which is convenient. If you use their labels, they will support you in case the package gets lost. I wouldn’t recommend using your own label though, because they won’t help you in the event you lose your package, therefore you might risk losing your item and the money.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend you charge buyers shipping if you sell on Mercari, since the money comes right out of your potential payment.
> 
> Finally, I recommend reading up on both sites’ return policies in case the buyer wants to return. For example, if you sell clothes, Posh won’t allow returns due to fit issues or buyer’s remorse. I have been using both sites for awhile and so far I have no issues yet.


Well, I sell mostly Jewelry and it's more on the high-end side, hence the reason why I ALWAYS use Signature Confirmation!  I always charge the buyers for the shipping, so no issue there.  I'll definitely take a look at these sites 'cos eBay is just aggravating as heck now and their fees in addition to how my Paypal takes out now are just beyond ridiculous and their "service" for Sellers is abysmal (the buyer always gets the break).


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone tried Tradesy? I have bought there, but never sold.


----------



## anthrosphere

chowlover2 said:


> Has anyone tried Tradesy? I have bought there, but never sold.


There is a topic below this one dedicated to Tradesy.  Definitely check it out as many sellers share their stories there: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy.817719/


----------



## chowlover2

anthrosphere said:


> There is a topic below this one dedicated to Tradesy.  Definitely check it out as many sellers share their stories there: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy.817719/


Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

One item that I wanted to point out re: Poshmark .. TONS of fake Balenciaga items and super bad fakes at that!  So - definitely a buyer beware from that perspective.  I'll look into Tradesy as well, but that shipping 'business' is insane!!!  Since when does USPS charge over $100, unless of course, you are sending International Express and an expensive item!


----------



## whateve

CeeJay said:


> One item that I wanted to point out re: Poshmark .. TONS of fake Balenciaga items and super bad fakes at that!  So - definitely a buyer beware from that perspective.  I'll look into Tradesy as well, but that shipping 'business' is insane!!!  Since when does USPS charge over $100, unless of course, you are sending International Express and an expensive item!


What do you mean by the shipping business? On Tradesy, you can't see which part of the item is the shipping charge. As a seller, you have to option to ship on your own or use the label or shipping package. The label only costs $10.50 but there is a limit on how much they will insure for. The shipping package isn't worth it. It takes too long to get to you, and is often just a plastic bag.


----------



## Nikki_

When someone sends you an offer stating how badly they want your item, you accept and they disappear off the face of the earth.


----------



## meepabeep

Nikki_ said:


> When someone sends you an offer stating how badly they want your item, you accept and they disappear off the face of the earth.



Ugh...I hate that. I've revised listings for people (shipping method, lowered the price, etc), and they just disappear.


----------



## meepabeep

People who send low-ball offers, on items without BO, _right _after it's listed. Items that are already a bargain, and priced to sell. Of course, they know that,  that's why they act so quickly. They know someone else will pay the asking price, probably within 24 hours.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

The buyer uses the “Buy It Now” feature and commits to buying.  He then emails me and says he just wanted to “put a hold on it” until he could email me a question. The answer to his question was in the listing but anyway. Then he wants to cancel. I get it if you’re new to eBay and are confused about how buy it now might work. But this guy had over 700 reviews. He clearly knows.


----------



## BeenBurned

LucyOnLuxury said:


> The buyer uses the “Buy It Now” feature and commits to buying.  He then emails me and says he just wanted to “put a hold on it” until he could email me a question. The answer to his question was in the listing but anyway. Then he wants to cancel. I get it if you’re new to eBay and are confused about how buy it now might work. But this guy had over 700 reviews. He clearly knows.


The way to avoid that happening is to have IPR (immediate payment required) on BIN listings. Item isn't sold unless and until payment is made.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

Thank you so much Been Burned!  You are awesome!  Thank you for taking the time to answer. I will start checking this box from now on. I had no idea this was an option.


----------



## BeenBurned

LucyOnLuxury said:


> Thank you so much Been Burned!  You are awesome!  Thank you for taking the time to answer. I will start checking this box from now on. I had no idea this was an option.


If you have a b.o. option and they make an offer, there's the possibility of non-payment but that's a separate issue.


----------



## meepabeep

meepabeep said:


> Ugh...I hate that. I've revised listings for people (shipping method, lowered the price, etc), and they just disappear.


I happened again! Someone asked if I'd lower the price on something. I answered within a few minutes, said sure, and revised the listing for them. Crickets  

Oh, and I just got another offer via messages a little while ago. I revised the listing. Hopefully they'll buy it.


----------



## meepabeep

meepabeep said:


> Oh, and I just got another offer via messages a little while ago. I revised the listing. Hopefully they'll buy it.


They bought it


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I happened again! Someone asked if I'd lower the price on something. I answered within a few minutes, said sure, and revised the listing for them. Crickets
> 
> Oh, and I just got another offer via messages a little while ago. I revised the listing. Hopefully they'll buy it.


I give them a time limit. I tell them the lower price will be available for 24 hours, and after that the listing will go back to the original price.


----------



## rutabaga

I have a 7-day auction ending tonight with a bid someone placed several days ago. I woke up this morning to a bid cancellation notice. Seriously?! As soon as I can log into the desktop site I’m getting their username and blocking them.


----------



## Nikki_

meepabeep said:


> They bought it



Congrats on the sale!


----------



## ArielNature

I have a new one:

Professional jewelers sending low ball offers and asking why their offer was declined


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I give them a time limit. I tell them the lower price will be available for 24 hours, and after that the listing will go back to the original price.


That's a good idea. I might start doing that. I did give a time limit once, around Xmas. They asked me to change the shipping method (and turned out to be another flake, lol). 

Anyway, I raised the price on the item(s) I lowered for someone the other day, up to market value. It was a lot, and I originally priced it to sell, below market, so they were getting a deal. They could have made a nice profit (they were a seller). Oh, and I broke up the lot, into smaller ones.


----------



## youngster

Another pet peeve: buyers who do not read the listing and send me a message asking for information that is already contained in the listing.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> Another pet peeve: buyers who do not read the listing and send me a message asking for information that is already contained in the listing.


I think this could be a problem with how ebay formats the listing on different devices. Often, the item specifics is hard to find. That's why I started putting all the information from the item specifics in the description section too.


----------



## anthrosphere

Having a ball of a time with lowballers on Mercari. 3 of them sent me offers less than $10 for a $12 item, originally worth $40. The thing is, if that was Poshmark I would accept right away, but M refuses to let me deposit any amount less than $10 unless I pay their :censor: fee. Frick that. I’m keeping my price a solid $12 with shipping.

Honestly, If these peeps can’t afford an extra $2-3 then please, close your account. I don’t want to deal with ya’ll anymore. I hate that I’m selling it for this low, but I just want to be rid of it. I’m already pissed that I lost the receipt, now I have to deal with these cheap buyers, too. Ugh.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

Item is listed for $900. I get this message. “$400 is my offer”. No hello, no please, no thank you. Just that line. Here’s my answer:  $900 is my price.


----------



## tealocean

LucyOnLuxury said:


> Item is listed for $900. I get this message. “$400 is my offer”. No hello, no please, no thank you. Just that line. Here’s my answer:  $900 is my price.


 Thank you! You are hilarious!


----------



## gypsumrose

I had an item listed at $4.40+50c shipping and stated no offers please (didn't realize the offer button could be disabled). Someone offered $3. I "counteroffered" with $4.40 and sent a message that it's the lowest priced one available on eBay, 1/3 of retail, and that I felt the price was fair. They replied with $3.75. For REAL? And like honestly, you started haggling over $1.40 and now you think 65c is going to make it happen?? IT'S LESS THAN $5 TOTAL TO BEGIN WITH. Ugh. Not interested in working with that seller ever.

Fixed it for future listings though. No more offers!!


----------



## BeenBurned

gypsumrose said:


> I had an item listed at $4.40+50c shipping and stated no offers please (didn't realize the offer button could be disabled). Someone offered $3. I "counteroffered" with $4.40 and sent a message that it's the lowest priced one available on eBay, 1/3 of retail, and that I felt the price was fair. They replied with $3.75. For REAL? And like honestly, you started haggling over $1.40 and now you think 65c is going to make it happen?? IT'S LESS THAN $5 TOTAL TO BEGIN WITH. Ugh. Not interested in working with that seller ever.
> 
> Fixed it for future listings though. No more offers!!


I find that type of buyer the most likely to be a PITA! I'd block in a heartbeat.

Are you aware that if you're shipping for $.50 with a single stamp, you aren't getting tracking and you run the risk of (that same) buyer claiming and winning a non-receipt dispute? (But depending on how far apart you and the buyer are, tracked shipping is between approx. $2.70 and $3.50.)

On such a small sale, are you even making any money? 
$4.90 total sale costs: 

$.49 FVF
$.44 Paypal fee 
$.55 shipping
time, packing materials, etc. ????


----------



## gypsumrose

BeenBurned said:


> I find that type of buyer the most likely to be a PITA! I'd block in a heartbeat.
> 
> Are you aware that if you're shipping for $.50 with a single stamp, you aren't getting tracking and you run the risk of (that same) buyer claiming and winning a non-receipt dispute? (But depending on how far apart you and the buyer are, tracked shipping is between approx. $2.70 and $3.50.)
> 
> On such a small sale, are you even making any money?
> $4.90 total sale costs:
> 
> $.49 FVF
> $.44 Paypal fee
> $.55 shipping
> time, packing materials, etc. ????



It's an item that fits in a small envelope, so I find it too convenient to just slap a stamp on it and send it out. I'm only selling 20-30 of these items (at that price or as low as $2.20), so I'm not too concerned. Most of them have sold by now. I'm not making much money on each, but I'm keeping a few dollars, and it adds up. I don't think people would purchase this with higher shipping price. Other similar items are going for around the same price (maybe 50c higher) and free or 50c tracking). I will definitely keep tracking in mind for larger transactions though!

They're only worth a few dollars each, and I'm just trying to move them out of my house. I'd honestly be just as happy if I knew someone was enjoying them. I'm not confident I can find local buyers, and selling as a lot wouldn't work. So I guess all in all, I'm not particularly worried about these smaller transactions. I take the larger sales more seriously, but I thought this person trying to bargain with me was just ridiculous!


----------



## restricter

Ugh!  Just had a buyer do a BIN and request a cancellation by message two minutes after because they ‘used the wrong address.’  Naturally they said they’d repurchase, Not holding my breath.  I think it was an account hijack anyway.


----------



## Sakura198427

Had a buyer on eBay who purchased a pre-owned designer dress from me after making an offer.   Two days after receiving it, she turns around to ask for a return with full refund, claiming my description does not match the item because "the item is not new".  WTF??!!  And of course, Ebay not only sided with her on the return by sending her an Ebay shipping label, but I'll be charged for her return shipping as well!  I called eBay to complain and was told that I'll have to wait for the return to come through before I can file a complaint to try to maybe get my shipping cost back.   Apparently eBay will also only take action against the buyer, if the buyer has a history of return fraud. 

Am really losing faith in eBay.


----------



## whateve

Sakura198427 said:


> Had a buyer on eBay who purchased a pre-owned designer dress from me after making an offer.   Two days after receiving it, she turns around to ask for a return with full refund, claiming my description does not match the item because "the item is not new".  WTF??!!  And of course, Ebay not only sided with her on the return by sending her an Ebay shipping label, but I'll be charged for her return shipping as well!  I called eBay to complain and was told that I'll have to wait for the return to come through before I can file a complaint to try to maybe get my shipping cost back.   Apparently eBay will also only take action against the buyer, if the buyer has a history of return fraud.
> 
> Am really losing faith in eBay.


They applied this policy to me too. Apparently it doesn't matter if the buyer's claim has any merit.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sakura198427 said:


> Had a buyer on eBay who purchased a pre-owned designer dress from me after making an offer.   Two days after receiving it, she turns around to ask for a return with full refund, claiming my description does not match the item because "the item is not new".  WTF??!!  And of course, Ebay not only sided with her on the return by sending her an Ebay shipping label, but I'll be charged for her return shipping as well!  I called eBay to complain and was told that I'll have to wait for the return to come through before I can file a complaint to try to maybe get my shipping cost back.   Apparently eBay will also only take action against the buyer, if the buyer has a history of return fraud.
> 
> Am really losing faith in eBay.





whateve said:


> They applied this policy to me too. Apparently it doesn't matter if the buyer's claim has any merit.


https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/rules-policies-buyers/buying-practices-policy?id=4374

And from the policy:


----------



## kemilia

My peeve (and it has probably been mentioned a lot already but I'm just like WTF right now) is sellers who do not answer questions (and my question was basic about condition). 

I figure everyone has a smart phone nowadays and if you're selling something you can at least check your ebay messages once a day.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kemilia said:


> My peeve (and it has probably been mentioned a lot already but I'm just like WTF right now) is sellers who do not answer questions (and my question was basic about condition).
> 
> I figure everyone has a smart phone nowadays and if you're selling something you can at least check your ebay messages once a day.


My pet peeve is sellers that don't provide basic information such as condition or size. I'm looking at a leather bracelet and the measurements provided make no sense and she/he doesn't say the size such as x-small, small, etc... so I'm now messaging them.


----------



## kemilia

Addicted to bags said:


> My pet peeve is sellers that don't provide basic information such as condition or size. I'm looking at a leather bracelet and the measurements provided make no sense and she/he doesn't say the size such as x-small, small, etc... so I'm now messaging them.


Good luck!


----------



## vernis-lover

The new auto completion of your listing by ebay is creating lazy sellers.

Name of item. Condition is used. Posted using xxxxx. 

Great. And thanks for all the effort you took with those four pictures!

So now,  just about every listing over here requires a request for more photos and a slew of specific questions. 

Did make me wonder if not as described returns were getting out of hand so the 'condition is used' might be used to a seller's advantage.


----------



## anthrosphere

kemilia said:


> figure everyone has a smart phone nowadays and if you're selling something you can at least check your ebay messages once a day.



Not everyone. I’ve seen a few people still using a flip phone. Not everyone is a fan of a smartphone or doesn’t have a need of one. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## restricter

Psycho-buyer, q’est que c’est?
Buyer buys an item, asks to cancel transaction because they had the wrong address in PP.
Buyer re-buys item.
Buyer waits a week, opens a return bc it doesn’t fit.  Size was clearly stated,
Return denied.
Buyer sends this lovely message: 
*I see that you not accept return. You will refund my money anyway. If you want hard way I will show you hard way, you already got BAD feedback for fake item. Next I will contact paypal and my credit card company.*

eBay just removed the feedback and sent a warning. Naturally the buyer has a history of this kind of behavior.

The buyer is sunglasses-boutique.


----------



## chowlover2

anthrosphere said:


> Not everyone. I’ve seen a few people still using a flip phone. Not everyone is a fan of a smartphone or doesn’t have a need of one. Just wanted to point that out.


I love the flip phone, but I also still have a land line...


----------



## poopsie

chowlover2 said:


> I love the flip phone, but I also still have a land line...


Up until a few weeks ago I not only still had a land line but.......gasp.......still had a rotary phone hooked up to it. Damn cable company forced me to go digital.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> I love the flip phone, but I also still have a land line...


DH has a flip phone. The thing I hate about my smart phone is that I have to unlock it every time I want to look at it.


poopsie said:


> Up until a few weeks ago I not only still had a land line but.......gasp.......still had a rotary phone hooked up to it. Damn cable company forced me to go digital.


We still have a landline without an answering machine. I hate it. We get telemarketing calls 5 or 6 times a day. The bills are outrageous for the service we get. I want to get rid of it, but I can't figure out what to switch to. If I switch to an internet phone service, we have to plug it into the computer, which is out of the way - not close to where we are keeping the landline. I'm wondering if it would be better to get another cell phone with the same number (that is a condition DH requires) and just leaving it home. I think I can get a service for about $15 a month, which is cheaper than most Internet or cable phone services. Another requirement is that the phone can't be a smart phone because DH can't use them. Otherwise, I'd just add another line to my cell phone plan, but I don't think my cell phone provider offers a phone with real buttons.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> DH has a flip phone. The thing I hate about my smart phone is that I have to unlock it every time I want to look at it.
> 
> We still have a landline without an answering machine. I hate it. We get telemarketing calls 5 or 6 times a day. The bills are outrageous for the service we get. I want to get rid of it, but I can't figure out what to switch to. If I switch to an internet phone service, we have to plug it into the computer, which is out of the way - not close to where we are keeping the landline. I'm wondering if it would be better to get another cell phone with the same number (that is a condition DH requires) and just leaving it home. I think I can get a service for about $15 a month, which is cheaper than most Internet or cable phone services. Another requirement is that the phone can't be a smart phone because DH can't use them. Otherwise, I'd just add another line to my cell phone plan, but I don't think my cell phone provider offers a phone with real buttons.


No answering machine here either. Hate 'em. Don't have voice mail set up on my smartphone either. I can see who has called and that is all I need.
I have a Panasonic land line phone. It has several handsets and bases that came with it. So when the cable company hooked up service the main base is in the office with the computer and I just plug the extra ones in around the house.


----------



## poopsie

restricter said:


> Psycho-buyer, q’est que c’est?
> Buyer buys an item, asks to cancel transaction because they had the wrong address in PP.
> Buyer re-buys item.
> Buyer waits a week, opens a return bc it doesn’t fit.  Size was clearly stated,
> Return denied.
> Buyer sends this lovely message:
> *I see that you not accept return. You will refund my money anyway. If you want hard way I will show you hard way, you already got BAD feedback for fake item. Next I will contact paypal and my credit card company.*
> 
> eBay just removed the feedback and sent a warning. Naturally the buyer has a history of this kind of behavior.
> 
> The buyer is sunglasses-boutique.



Now I have a David Byrne earworm.
Off to look up the song on Youtube tyvm


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> DH has a flip phone. The thing I hate about my smart phone is that I have to unlock it every time I want to look at it.
> 
> We still have a landline without an answering machine. I hate it. We get telemarketing calls 5 or 6 times a day. The bills are outrageous for the service we get. I want to get rid of it, but I can't figure out what to switch to. If I switch to an internet phone service, we have to plug it into the computer, which is out of the way - not close to where we are keeping the landline. I'm wondering if it would be better to get another cell phone with the same number (that is a condition DH requires) and just leaving it home. I think I can get a service for about $15 a month, which is cheaper than most Internet or cable phone services. Another requirement is that the phone can't be a smart phone because DH can't use them. Otherwise, I'd just add another line to my cell phone plan, but I don't think my cell phone provider offers a phone with real buttons.


Are you on a Do Not Call List? There is a federal line and Pa where I live has a state Do Not Call as well. It cuts down calls by a good 95%. Once you are on it, callers can be fined. Also No More Robocall is great as well.


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> Are you on a Do Not Call List? There is a federal line and Pa where I live has a state Do Not Call as well. It cuts down calls by a good 95%. Once you are on it, callers can be fined. Also No More Robocall is great as well.


Yes, we are on the federal Do Not Call list. It worked for awhile. Not anymore. I think they know that our phone doesn't have the ability to show the phone number that calls us, so we can't report them.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> Yes, we are on the federal Do Not Call list. It worked for awhile. Not anymore. I think they know that our phone doesn't have the ability to show the phone number that calls us, so we can't report them.


You have to renew the call list every 5 years. The no more robo calls is great, it really got rid of dinner time calls.


----------



## holiday123

Buyer wants me to discount 7-10% pretty please because she now has to pay sales tax. Sure, just ask ebay and PayPal to waive my fees and you have yourself a deal!


----------



## kemilia

anthrosphere said:


> Not everyone. I’ve seen a few people still using a flip phone. Not everyone is a fan of a smartphone or doesn’t have a need of one. Just wanted to point that out.


You're right. My BF still has his flip phone and proud of it BUT I, with my iPhone, is the one with the GPS, weather alerts, news alerts, etc. while we are together driving around.


----------



## whateve

kemilia said:


> You're right. My BF still has his flip phone and proud of it BUT I, with my iPhone, is the one with the GPS, weather alerts, news alerts, etc. while we are together driving around.


My DH is always asking me to do things on my phone since he can't on his. He refuses to learn how to use a smart phone.


----------



## GoStanford

To me, New with Tags means with store tags, not just fabric care tags.


----------



## GoStanford

restricter said:


> Psycho-buyer, q’est que c’est?


To OP: wow, I empathize with you in that situation.  That sounds like a problematic buyer for sure.  I'm sorry you had to deal with that kind of threatening message.  On a happier note, kudos for the classic song reference.



poopsie said:


> Now I have a David Byrne earworm.
> Off to look up the song on Youtube tyvm


Agreed.


----------



## vernis-lover

holiday123 said:


> Buyer wants me to discount 7-10% pretty please because she now has to pay sales tax. Sure, just ask ebay and PayPal to waive my fees and you have yourself a deal!



Unbelievable. Well, actually, it's sadly not in this entitled world.


----------



## kemilia

whateve said:


> My DH is always asking me to do things on my phone since he can't on his. He refuses to learn how to use a smart phone.


Well, at least he has a smart phone!  

I also have a male neighbor that was proud (PROUD, I tell ya!) of the fact that he had a flip phone (didn't need no stinkin' smart phone). Then his wife upgraded her Samsung Galaxy whatever and gave him her old one, and he LIKES it!


----------



## Annie J

restricter said:


> Psycho-buyer, q’est que c’est?
> Buyer buys an item, asks to cancel transaction because they had the wrong address in PP.
> Buyer re-buys item.
> Buyer waits a week, opens a return bc it doesn’t fit.  Size was clearly stated,
> Return denied.
> Buyer sends this lovely message:
> *I see that you not accept return. You will refund my money anyway. If you want hard way I will show you hard way, you already got BAD feedback for fake item. Next I will contact paypal and my credit card company.*
> 
> eBay just removed the feedback and sent a warning. Naturally the buyer has a history of this kind of behavior.
> 
> The buyer is sunglasses-boutique.



Run run run run run run away from this one ... !  (Super corny, sorry, couldn’t resist,  I expect everyone else just resisted ...).

You made me laugh with the song reference, but it’s really not a nice thing to get, a message like that.  Hope he/she doesn’t trouble you further.

I’ve been contemplating (again) starting selling on eBay, that’s why I’ve been reading the posts here: you’ve reminded me why I haven’t done it so far and why I’ve stuck to a resale site with a QC middleman.  But that’s easier for me because the things I want to sell happen fit that market, and I get that other people do have to use eBay.



poopsie said:


> Now I have a David Byrne earworm.
> Off to look up the song on Youtube tyvm





GoStanford said:


> To OP: wow, I empathize with you in that situation.  That sounds like a problematic buyer for sure.  I'm sorry you had to deal with that kind of threatening message.  On a happier note, *kudos for the classic song reference*.
> 
> 
> Agreed.



I have been _completely_ unable to rid myself of the song since @restricter posted it!  Lucky for me I’m a Talking Heads fan.  Off to dig out my CD collection and add some more songs to the loop in my head ...


----------



## whateve

kemilia said:


> Well, at least he has a smart phone!
> 
> I also have a male neighbor that was proud (PROUD, I tell ya!) of the fact that he had a flip phone (didn't need no stinkin' smart phone). Then his wife upgraded her Samsung Galaxy whatever and gave him her old one, and he LIKES it!


No, he doesn't have a smart phone. He has a flip phone that he can barely figure out how to use. If a contact needs to be added or something needs to changed in settings, I have to do it. He doesn't know how to send or read a text.

However, I just ordered a smart phone to take place of our home phone. It was the cheapest alternative I could find, $5 a month with free talk and text. The SA assured me we could set it up so even a chimp could use it. I've got my fingers crossed DH will get used to it.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> No, he doesn't have a smart phone. He has a flip phone that he can barely figure out how to use. If a contact needs to be added or something needs to changed in settings, I have to do it. He doesn't know how to send or read a text.
> 
> However, I just ordered a smart phone to take place of our home phone. It was the cheapest alternative I could find, $5 a month with free talk and text. The SA assured me we could set it up so even a chimp could use it. I've got my fingers crossed DH will get used to it.


Wow, that's a great deal! Which company has the $5 a month? I am looking for unlimited talk and text too.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pet Peeve: a total pain in the neck buyer who gets the price they want and is happy with their purchase but can’t then leave positive feedback


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Wow, that's a great deal! Which company has the $5 a month? I am looking for unlimited talk and text too.


It's xfinity mobile. I think it is only available in places with Comcast cable. Talk and text are free. The $5 is to buy the phone over 24 months. I also get 100 MB free data, or $12 for a gig of data, but there are tons of hotspots with free wifi.

I think Google offers similar plans but they don't have the hotspots.


----------



## whateve

Mrs.Z said:


> Pet Peeve: a total pain in the neck buyer who gets the price they want and is happy with their purchase but can’t then leave positive feedback


I get this sometimes. They send me a message telling me how happy but don't leave feedback. I don't really care. At least they aren't complaining.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> It's xfinity mobile. I think it is only available in places with Comcast cable. Talk and text are free. The $5 is to buy the phone over 24 months. I also get 100 MB free data, or $12 for a gig of data, but there are tons of hotspots with free wifi.
> 
> I think Google offers similar plans but they don't have the hotspots.


Thank you!  I will look around for something like that.


----------



## restricter

Annie J said:


> Run run run run run run away from this one ... !  (Super corny, sorry, couldn’t resist,  I expect everyone else just resisted ...).
> 
> You made me laugh with the song reference, but it’s really not a nice thing to get, a message like that.  Hope he/she doesn’t trouble you further.
> 
> I’ve been contemplating (again) starting selling on eBay, that’s why I’ve been reading the posts here: you’ve reminded me why I haven’t done it so far and why I’ve stuck to a resale site with a QC middleman.  But that’s easier for me because the things I want to sell happen fit that market, and I get that other people do have to use eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been _completely_ unable to rid myself of the song since @restricter posted it!  Lucky for me I’m a Talking Heads fan.  Off to dig out my CD collection and add some more songs to the loop in my head ...


I’m glad my post made so many of you laugh.  I got the neg removed and haven’t heard from the whacko again.  My guess from all the nasty feedback he left for others is that neither PP or his credit card company will be rushing to leap to his defense.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Oh my EBay peeves are still many as my de-cluttering continues.............the good thing is selling on EBay has totally cured me of buying ANYTHING new and I constantly shop my own wardrobe and house for that matter

This week I sold 14 small items on Sunday,
7 paid that evening - very impressed 
4 paid Monday morning,
1 emailed Monday to say they hadn't placed a bid and very assusingly said they'd no idea they'd won the auction until I sent them an invoice, they weren't paying, didn't want it and would be contacting EBay......like their bid was all my fault 
1 paid Monday evening 
and No. 14, last but not least paid Tuesday evening and enclosed a note saying "Could I post ASAP"  not even a please  .............don't you just love them! I so badly wanted to say if you actually paid ASAP it would have arrived today. I just know know this one will go bad


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh my EBay peeves are still many as my de-cluttering continues.............the good thing is selling on EBay has totally cured me of buying ANYTHING new and I constantly shop my own wardrobe and house for that matter
> 
> This week I sold 14 small items on Sunday,
> 7 paid that evening - very impressed
> 4 paid Monday morning,
> 1 emailed Monday to say they hadn't placed a bid and very assusingly said they'd no idea they'd won the auction until I sent them an invoice, they weren't paying, didn't want it and would be contacting EBay......like their bid was all my fault
> 1 paid Monday evening
> and No. 14, last but not least paid Tuesday evening and enclosed a note saying "Could I post ASAP"  not even a please  .............don't you just love them! I so badly wanted to say if you actually paid ASAP it would have arrived today. I just know know this one will go bad


I'm not minimizing your PITAs but having sold 14 items in one day (in the slow summer and during one of 2 4th of July weekends), I think that's great!


----------



## Nikki_

chowlover2 said:


> Are you on a Do Not Call List? There is a federal line and Pa where I live has a state Do Not Call as well. It cuts down calls by a good 95%. Once you are on it, callers can be fined. Also No More Robocall is great as well.



Being on the "Do Not Call List" doesn't cut down on the robo calls any longer. I tried to report several to the FTC a few times and it appears these companies have fond a loophole. No company name appearing equals no fine as per the FTC.


----------



## Nikki_

restricter said:


> Psycho-buyer, q’est que c’est?
> Buyer buys an item, asks to cancel transaction because they had the wrong address in PP.
> Buyer re-buys item.
> Buyer waits a week, opens a return bc it doesn’t fit.  Size was clearly stated,
> Return denied.
> Buyer sends this lovely message:
> *I see that you not accept return. You will refund my money anyway. If you want hard way I will show you hard way, you already got BAD feedback for fake item. Next I will contact paypal and my credit card company.*
> 
> eBay just removed the feedback and sent a warning. Naturally the buyer has a history of this kind of behavior.
> 
> The buyer is sunglasses-boutique.


----------



## Nikki_

As a buyer, I was interested in a piece of jewelry which only had 3 pictures and I couldn't read the hallmark. I messaged the buyer politely asking for a clear picture of the hallmark and was told she's not providing any additional pictures. Seriously?

In the text of her listing, she asks for potential buyers to ask any and all questions prior to purchase. WTH?

I moved on......


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> As a buyer, I was interested in a piece of jewelry which only had 3 pictures and I couldn't read the hallmark. I messaged the buyer politely asking for a clear picture of the hallmark and was told she's not providing any additional pictures. Seriously?
> 
> In the text of her listing, she asks for potential buyers to ask any and all questions prior to purchase. WTH?
> 
> I moved on......


I don't understand why people list if they aren't motivated to sell.


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not minimizing your PITAs but having sold 14 items in one day (in the slow summer and during one of 2 4th of July weekends), I think that's great!



That's a great way of looking at it   It's never a daily occurrence though, they were auction listings that had been on all week. I definitely couldn't cope with that many parcels more than once a week  
They were also small items, sold at rock bottom, most folks would probably chuck them but I feel it's worth it when you sell quite a few........and my home is looking so fresh and uncluttered


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I don't understand why people list if they aren't motivated to sell.



I don't understand, either.

She had about 20+ watchers and I'm sure she would've sold it already if it weren't for her lousy pictures. 

3 blurry pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> As a buyer, I was interested in a piece of jewelry which only had 3 pictures and I couldn't read the hallmark. I messaged the buyer politely asking for a clear picture of the hallmark and was told she's not providing any additional pictures. Seriously?
> 
> In the text of her listing, she asks for potential buyers to ask any and all questions prior to purchase. WTH?
> 
> I moved on......


Are you sure the pictures in the listing are her own? Otherwise, there's no valid reason for not giving a potential buyer what the buyer is requesting.


----------



## chowlover2

Nikki_ said:


> Being on the "Do Not Call List" doesn't cut down on the robo calls any longer. I tried to report several to the FTC a few times and it appears these companies have fond a loophole. No company name appearing equals no fine as per the FTC.


Go online and signup with No more robo. It's free and works well.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure the pictures in the listing are her own? Otherwise, there's no valid reason for not giving a potential buyer what the buyer is requesting.



Who knows.

I did notice after I asked for a clearer picture of the hallmark, she changed her S&H to 10 business days.

Seems a little shifty to  me.


----------



## Nikki_

chowlover2 said:


> Go online and signup with No more robo. It's free and works well.


 
I've already tried No more robo but unfortunately, it also blocked our local hospitals.

Thanks, though.


----------



## holiday123

Sellers who send a $200 item signature required and do not disclose this signature requirement in the listing. So that explains why shipping was so high - I get to pay to inconvenience myself. Yay.


----------



## holiday123

Earlier I had a buyer send me an offer for 40% less than asking price and about 75% off retail.  Apparently ebay went in and YET AGAIN set my auto decline to 50% of my asking price. Anyway, with the offer she also messaged me a screenshot (from this store's outlet online sale) for a completely different SLG, different size/style/function and retails for less and the sale price is far under what I paid for my different item. Along with the screenshot the message "please consider my offer."  Uh exactly what are you offering here?  You want me to match the price of a completely different item?  #confused


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Sellers who send a $200 item signature required and do not disclose this signature requirement in the listing. So that explains why shipping was so high - I get to pay to inconvenience myself. Yay.


Once a seller sent a $15 scarf signature required!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Once a seller sent a $15 scarf signature required!


----------



## GoStanford

Today I was my own pet peeve.  I neglected to ask a vendor which shipping method they are using, and now the parcel is slowly making its way through my workplace central mail processing to my building, as I gave the address that was better for UPS rather than USPS, and this always leads to extra time in the mailroom.  I am lucky that it's generally OK to get personal mail at work, but in this case, it would have been easier to get it delivered home, but shipping was at a basic rate and without additional services such as a signature, so I felt more comfortable getting it sent to work.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> Once a seller sent a $15 scarf signature required!


----------



## limom

I am mad as hell that EBay now charges tax for New York State residents.
It is another 8.75% extra to consider when making expensive purchases.
Perhaps, I can now shop less!


----------



## BeenBurned

limom said:


> I am mad as hell that EBay now charges tax for New York State residents.
> It is another 8.75% extra to consider when making expensive purchases.
> Perhaps, I can now shop less!


It's not ebay (nor any other site) who is charging. It's your state department of revenue who is collecting what is due. Direct your complaint to the legislators in your state. 

The Supreme Court ruled that states can choose to collect internet sales tax. Your state opted to do this.

Sellers:
https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-policies/tax-policy?id=4348

Buyers:
https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/paying-items/paying-tax-ebay-purchases?id=4771


----------



## limom

^^
I know that it is  New York that now require to collect sales tax. However it chocked me as it was not widely announced.
The strange thing is that the charge appears as “computer charge” on the PayPal invoice.
In addition, in my county, they are supposed to collect less on clothing which almost never happens on line.
Anyways, first it was Amazon and now EBay. 
This sucks!


----------



## BeenBurned

limom said:


> ^^
> I know that it is  New York that now require to collect sales tax. However it chocked me as it was not widely announced.
> The strange thing is that the charge appears as “computer charge” on the PayPal invoice.
> In addition, in my county, they are supposed to collect less on clothing which almost never happens on line.
> Anyways, first it was Amazon and now EBay.
> This sucks!


I think it's all online sites. I sent an invoice to a Bonanza buyer yesterday and it showed that Bonz was collecting sales tax for her state.


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> ^^
> I know that it is  New York that now require to collect sales tax. However it chocked me as it was not widely announced.
> The strange thing is that the charge appears as “computer charge” on the PayPal invoice.
> In addition, in my county, they are supposed to collect less on clothing which almost never happens on line.
> Anyways, first it was Amazon and now EBay.
> This sucks!





BeenBurned said:


> I think it's all online sites. I sent an invoice to a Bonanza buyer yesterday and it showed that Bonz was collecting sales tax for her state.


New states are being added all the time. They'll start doing it for California in October. Hopefully it will be done correctly. In the past when sellers collected sales tax, I was charged more than I should have.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Hopefully it will be done correctly. In the past when sellers collected sales tax, I was charged more than I should have.


I've been charged sales tax (on taxable items) from Amazon for a couple of years and haven't been overcharged. And I've never been wrongly taxed on exempt items. 

And for another online purchase I made, I was charged the correct amount and the tax was only on the item price. Shipping (at least in my state) isn't taxable and I wasn't charged tax on the shipping portion. 

*Side note: *This is a good reason for sellers to charge separately for shipping. When sellers have "free" shipping and build the shipping cost into the price of the item, buyers are paying more in taxes since the full amount is taxable.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've been charged sales tax (on taxable items) from Amazon for a couple of years and haven't been overcharged. And I've never been wrongly taxed on exempt items.
> 
> And for another online purchase I made, I was charged the correct amount and the tax was only on the item price. Shipping (at least in my state) isn't taxable and I wasn't charged tax on the shipping portion.
> 
> *Side note: *This is a good reason for sellers to charge separately for shipping. When sellers have "free" shipping and build the shipping cost into the price of the item, buyers are paying more in taxes since the full amount is taxable.


Yeah, I thought about that with free shipping. 

I haven't been charged the wrong tax on Amazon, but I have from ebay sellers. If a seller is in LA, she'll charge me LA's tax rate rather than the tax rate for my city and county. LA's sales tax is higher. Arguing usually doesn't help.

I think it would be nice that before you commit to buy, ebay would show you exactly the amount you will be charged.


----------



## limom

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's all online sites. I sent an invoice to a Bonanza buyer yesterday and it showed that Bonz was collecting sales tax for her state.


Just ordered from O’Neil (surfing stuff) no tax as of yet.
I know that it does not sound like a big deal but it surely adds up.
I used to buy jewelry and purses on EBay for that reason with no tax . No more. Oh well. I will have to adjust like everyone else.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> I think it would be nice that before you commit to buy, ebay would show you exactly the amount you will be charged.


I agree with you.


----------



## thewildraven

Have sold a few things lately and have noticed that buyers seem to no longer leave feedback,


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

thewildraven said:


> Have sold a few things lately and have noticed that buyers seem to no longer leave feedback,


I have had to ask several sellers to leave me feedback after I have left them theirs so I guess it's on both ends. It makes it difficult to establish oneself there.


----------



## BeenBurned

Aku_no_Hana said:


> I have had to ask several sellers to leave me feedback after I have left them theirs so I guess it's on both ends. It makes it difficult to establish oneself there.


Many sellers no longer leave feedback for buyers since feedback as a buyer is (often) considered meaningless. 

Since 2008, sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers even when buyers don't deserve it. (While most buyers are great, there are bad apples but little that sellers can do to warn others by way of feedback.)


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

BeenBurned said:


> Many sellers no longer leave feedback for buyers since feedback as a buyer is (often) considered meaningless.
> 
> Since 2008, sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers even when buyers don't deserve it. (While most buyers are great, there are bad apples but little that sellers can do to warn others by way of feedback.)


That's a bummer since I do both. And the feedback I have asked for has always been after a good experience. I didn't know that sellers could only leave positive feedback. In fact, the  threat of undeserved negative feedback has kept me from leaving well deserved negative feedback on one seller in particular (not purses)


----------



## whateve

Aku_no_Hana said:


> That's a bummer since I do both. And the feedback I have asked for has always been after a good experience. I didn't know that sellers could only leave positive feedback. In fact, the  threat of undeserved negative feedback has kept me from leaving well deserved negative feedback on one seller in particular (not purses)


Your negative feedback for a seller who deserves it would help warn other buyers. But be aware that anyone can see the negative feedback you've left, including other sellers. Leaving one or two negatives out of many feedback isn't a concern, but when a buyer has a history of a high percentage of negatives, many sellers, including me, will refuse to sell to them. It just isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

whateve said:


> Your negative feedback for a seller who deserves it would help warn other buyers. But be aware that anyone can see the negative feedback you've left, including other sellers. Leaving one or two negatives out of many feedback isn't a concern, but when a buyer has a history of a high percentage of negatives, many sellers, including me, will refuse to sell to them. It just isn't worth the risk.


Oh absolutely! I am definitely not one to go out of my way to leave bad reviews or negative feedback.


----------



## thewildraven

Aku_no_Hana said:


> I have had to ask several sellers to leave me feedback after I have left them theirs so I guess it's on both ends. It makes it difficult to establish oneself there.





BeenBurned said:


> Many sellers no longer leave feedback for buyers since feedback as a buyer is (often) considered meaningless.
> 
> Since 2008, sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers even when buyers don't deserve it. (While most buyers are great, there are bad apples but little that sellers can do to warn others by way of feedback.)





Aku_no_Hana said:


> That's a bummer since I do both. And the feedback I have asked for has always been after a good experience. I didn't know that sellers could only leave positive feedback. In fact, the  threat of undeserved negative feedback has kept me from leaving well deserved negative feedback on one seller in particular (not purses)






Aku_no_Hana said:


> I have had to ask several sellers to leave me feedback after I have left them theirs so I guess it's on both ends. It makes it difficult to establish oneself there.


 I must admit as a seller, it is nice to know whether they like it or not ... plus it gives an indication whether they are likely to invoke a return in the next 6 months


----------



## whateve

When a seller ships an order in two separate packages with 2 tracking numbers, only one shows on my purchase history page.


----------



## GoStanford

thewildraven said:


> Have sold a few things lately and have noticed that buyers seem to no longer leave feedback,





Aku_no_Hana said:


> I have had to ask several sellers to leave me feedback after I have left them theirs so I guess it's on both ends. It makes it difficult to establish oneself there.


Edited to add: I posted this before I read the above posts from experienced sellers.  I didn't know that sellers can only leave positive feedback...am curious on why that is.

I agree that feedback is a part of establishing an eBay identity so that future sellers/buyers can have some assurance as to one's reliability.  As a buyer, I feel like it's important that I leave feedback first, as receiving the item in satisfactory condition and letting the seller know that is part of my commitment to the purchase.  Once the seller knows I'm satisfied, I hope they will leave feedback for me.  I have noticed that some sellers, especially high volume ones, will leave feedback immediately after I pay, but I feel like that's a little premature.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Edited to add: I posted this before I read the above posts from experienced sellers.  I didn't know that sellers can only leave positive feedback...am curious on why that is.
> I agree that feedback is a part of establishing an eBay identity so that future sellers/buyers can have some assurance as to one's reliability.  As a buyer, I feel like it's important that I leave feedback first, as receiving the item in satisfactory condition and letting the seller know that is part of my commitment to the purchase.  Once the seller knows I'm satisfied, I hope they will leave feedback for me.  I have noticed that some sellers, especially high volume ones, will leave feedback immediately after I pay, but I feel like that's a little premature.


I was a little disappointed when a high volume seller didn't leave me feedback after I left glowing feedback for them. I have to admit it makes me just a little less interested in purchasing from them again.


----------



## BeenBurned

GoStanford said:


> Edited to add: I posted this before I read the above posts from experienced sellers.  I didn't know that sellers can only leave positive feedback...am curious on why that is.
> 
> I agree that feedback is a part of establishing an eBay identity so that future sellers/buyers can have some assurance as to one's reliability.  As a buyer, I feel like it's important that I leave feedback first, as receiving the item in satisfactory condition and letting the seller know that is part of my commitment to the purchase.  Once the seller knows I'm satisfied, I hope they will leave feedback for me.  I have noticed that some sellers, especially high volume ones, will leave feedback immediately after I pay, but I feel like that's a little premature.


While I agree with much of what you say and I feel there are legitimate cases where buyers do deserve negative feedback, ebay claimed (at the time) that there were too many sellers who left retaliatory negs for buyers who'd left well-deserved negative feedback. So ebay established an across-the-board rule as a result of those who abused feedback.


----------



## thewildraven

I know it works both ways, but buyers can be so exasperating.
Sold an item, offered free posting next day delivery, insurance  etc.
Posted it the very same day as the buyer asked me if I could possibly send it that day.
Three days later she initiates a return saying she had changed her mind, 
She also puts a tracking number on the return
The tracking number doesn’t work, it’s not in the royal mail system.
I message her through eBay, asking to double check the tracking number, and asking to clarify that she has sent it special delivery, insured etc.
She replies that she hasn’t been well, hence the fact that she hasn’t posted it yet, however she will send it back special delivery.
That was four days ago, the tracking number (presumably bought from Royal Mail online) still isn’t showing in the system.
I realise that she is well within the time limit to send it back but considering the effort I went to to make sure she got it next day it’s so annoying waiting for it to be returned. 
I want to re list it, give her her money back and just move on, I’m not a business and I think sometimes buyers just treat everyone like a small business and show no consideration at all.


----------



## BeenBurned

thewildraven said:


> I know it works both ways, but buyers can be so exasperating.
> Sold an item, offered free posting next day delivery, insurance  etc.
> Posted it the very same day as the buyer asked me if I could possibly send it that day.
> Three days later she initiates a return saying she had changed her mind,
> She also puts a tracking number on the return
> The tracking number doesn’t work, it’s not in the royal mail system.
> I message her through eBay, asking to double check the tracking number, and asking to clarify that she has sent it special delivery, insured etc.
> She replies that she hasn’t been well, hence the fact that she hasn’t posted it yet, however she will send it back special delivery.
> That was four days ago, the tracking number (presumably bought from Royal Mail online) still isn’t showing in the system.
> I realise that she is well within the time limit to send it back but considering the effort I went to to make sure she got it next day it’s so annoying waiting for it to be returned.
> I want to re list it, give her her money back and just move on, I’m not a business and I think sometimes buyers just treat everyone like a small business and show no consideration at all.


What a PITA! 

If you ever get it back, you are allowed to deduct your original shipping costs. That way, you come out whole (financially).


----------



## thewildraven

BeenBurned said:


> What a PITA!
> 
> If you ever get it back, you are allowed to deduct your original shipping costs. That way, you come out whole (financially).



Thank you, I didn’t realise I could do that


----------



## Lubina

whateve said:


> When a seller ships an order in two separate packages with 2 tracking numbers, only one shows on my purchase history page.



I am dealing with that at the moment! The seller used the same tracking number for multiple packages and did not number them 1 of, 2 of etc. I received 1 so the status of all of them is marked delivered. The others are MIA!  They keep sending me the same tracking number showing that the items were delivered. Grrrr! 

I'll add: when sellers don't do squat to investigate missing items they mailed. 

When something I mail goes missing I hunt it down. Most of the time a package is stuck in one of those USPS black hole distribution centers, but I still follow up by requesting e-mail updates, filing missing mail claims, when applicable or at least double checking to make sure I did not not make a mistake. Can't say the same for others


----------



## chowlover2

Lubina said:


> I am dealing with that at the moment! The seller used the same tracking number for multiple packages and did not number them 1 of, 2 of etc. I received 1 so the status of all of them is marked delivered. The others are MIA!  They keep sending me the same tracking number showing that the items were delivered. Grrrr!
> 
> I'll add: when sellers don't do squat to investigate missing items they mailed.
> 
> When something I mail goes missing I hunt it down. Most of the time a package is stuck in one of those USPS black hole distribution centers, but I still follow up by requesting e-mail updates, filing missing mail claims, when applicable or at least double checking to make sure I did not not make a mistake. Can't say the same for others


I do the same thing. One year at Christmas I sold an item and it was marked delivered. The customer said it wasn't delivered To their home. I contacted the post office in that town and the post master said he would look into it. 2 hrs later I-got a call-it had been delivered correctly. Sometimes as a seller you have to go the extra mile.


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> I am dealing with that at the moment! The seller used the same tracking number for multiple packages and did not number them 1 of, 2 of etc. I received 1 so the status of all of them is marked delivered. The others are MIA!  They keep sending me the same tracking number showing that the items were delivered. Grrrr!
> 
> I'll add: when sellers don't do squat to investigate missing items they mailed.
> 
> When something I mail goes missing I hunt it down. Most of the time a package is stuck in one of those USPS black hole distribution centers, but I still follow up by requesting e-mail updates, filing missing mail claims, when applicable or at least double checking to make sure I did not not make a mistake. Can't say the same for others


Once I opened a missing mail request for a package I shipped. About a week later, tracking showed it was delivered. Two weeks after that I got an email from the post office that they were very sorry but they couldn't find my package. Apparently their missing mail system doesn't even check tracking!


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> I am dealing with that at the moment! The seller used the same tracking number for multiple packages and did not number them 1 of, 2 of etc. I received 1 so the status of all of them is marked delivered. The others are MIA!  They keep sending me the same tracking number showing that the items were delivered. Grrrr!
> 
> I'll add: when sellers don't do squat to investigate missing items they mailed.
> 
> When something I mail goes missing I hunt it down. Most of the time a package is stuck in one of those USPS black hole distribution centers, but I still follow up by requesting e-mail updates, filing missing mail claims, when applicable or at least double checking to make sure I did not not make a mistake. Can't say the same for others


In my case, there were separate tracking numbers. I could find them in the emails that ebay sends to say the package was being shipped. There is nothing in my ebay purchase history that showed that the second package was delivered. It was.


----------



## meepabeep

Someone just asked if a bag has scratches (described in listing) and stains (nope). They attached pics with the areas in question circled. The areas are lighter because of camera glare (black bag).


----------



## BeenBurned

meepabeep said:


> Someone just asked if a bag has scratches (described in listing) and stains (nope). They attached pics with the areas in question circled. The areas are lighter because of camera glare (black bag).


TBH, that type of question wouldn't bother me because it's indicative of a buyer who is actually reading the description and looking closely at the pictures. She's verifying what she's seeing and wanting to make sure she knows what to expect.

Especially with used items, it's understandable that a seller may miss something that should be disclosed. So the buyer asks questions as ebay and sellers request buyers to do. 

IMO, that's a good thing, not a peeve.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> TBH, that type of question wouldn't bother me because it's indicative of a buyer who is actually reading the description and looking closely at the pictures. She's verifying what she's seeing and wanting to make sure she knows what to expect.
> 
> Especially with used items, it's understandable that a seller may miss something that should be disclosed.
> 
> IMO, that's a good thing, not a peeve.



Actually, you're right. I don't why it bothered me. I woke up on the wrong side of the bed, lol. Now that I've had a couple cups of coffee, I see things differently.


----------



## meepabeep

Note to self, don't read messages (or post on TPF) until you've had coffee, lol.


----------



## threadbender

Not so much of a peeve as a confusion. lol
I found an item I was interested in. The BIN is $7.25 with BO.
I offered $5.25 and expected a counter for a bit more or a decline, which is fine. I could always go and offer more if I wish. Instead, I get the decline, which is cool, and they raise the BIN to $11.25. OK, whatever.
What I did not realize/remember, is that I had made an offer for an item with the same seller a week or so ago and they did the same thing! It was more funny and confusing than a peeve. I don't understand why one minute they would accept $7.25 as a BIN but then change it to $11.25 with BIN/BO. I guess they want a minimum for it but why have a BO? OK, I am confusing myself even more. lol


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> Not so much of a peeve as a confusion. lol
> I found an item I was interested in. The BIN is $7.25 with BO.
> I offered $5.25 and expected a counter for a bit more or a decline, which is fine. I could always go and offer more if I wish. Instead, I get the decline, which is cool, and they raise the BIN to $11.25. OK, whatever.
> What I did not realize/remember, is that I had made an offer for an item with the same seller a week or so ago and they did the same thing! It was more funny and confusing than a peeve. I don't understand why one minute they would accept $7.25 as a BIN but then change it to $11.25 with BIN/BO. I guess they want a minimum for it but why have a BO? OK, I am confusing myself even more. lol


I'd avoid that seller! Based on the fact that she did this twice, she's either a flake or a not-so-good seller.


----------



## Kidclarke

My dad called me yesterday and is asking me about paypal and how it works/etc. I'm confused because he has never used paypal in his life so I figured maybe a friend was trying to send him money or vice versa. When I go over he starts telling me about eBay and how he sold something but the person said "it was sent through paypal". Of course I was like hmmm, suspicious! Lol. Two laptops he asked me to sell earlier this week and I told him I'd get to it on Saturday, but he thought he would help and list on eBay.  I was like oh my!
So I'm looking through his ebay account + paypal because he was making no sense. He says 1 of 2 items sold (and that the person paid full asking price via paypal...double suspicious). Turns out 1 of the items (not even the one he said was sold) was still listed because he didn't realize he put it in an auction and the other the person said they sent him $1400. They tried invoicing him the $1400 and he almost sent the laptop to them!  He was arguing with me on how paypal works because of "paypal protection" and I was trying to explain that they did not have a registered address even and just separately emailed him to send to "x" address.

It really bummed me out because he was like "Oh there's really people on there just trying to scam? I forget how people are sometimes, that's too bad."  Argh.  Thankfully he asked me about how to use it before he actually sent/accepted anything. I deleted his eBay account and told him I can help him sell anything in the future.

Anyways, it made me think of this board because ya'll always help with eBay/paypal problems and most of what I have learned is from here.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> My dad called me yesterday and is asking me about paypal and how it works/etc. I'm confused because he has never used paypal in his life so I figured maybe a friend was trying to send him money or vice versa. When I go over he starts telling me about eBay and how he sold something but the person said "it was sent through paypal". Of course I was like hmmm, suspicious! Lol. Two laptops he asked me to sell earlier this week and I told him I'd get to it on Saturday, but he thought he would help and list on eBay.  I was like oh my!
> So I'm looking through his ebay account + paypal because he was making no sense. He says 1 of 2 items sold (and that the person paid full asking price via paypal...double suspicious). Turns out 1 of the items (not even the one he said was sold) was still listed because he didn't realize he put it in an auction and the other the person said they sent him $1400. They tried invoicing him the $1400 and he almost sent the laptop to them!
> 
> It really bummed me out because he was like "Oh there's really people on there just trying to scam? I forget how people are sometimes, that's too bad."  Argh.  Thankfully he asked me about how to use it before he actually sent/accepted anything. I deleted his eBay account and told him I can help him sell anything in the future.
> 
> Anyways, it made me think of this board because ya'll always help with eBay/paypal problems and most of what I have learned is from here.


Your dad had to strikes against him that tend to attract scammers: 
1. Newbie
2. High fraud/high priced electronics/computer items

I'm glad he asked you before shipping. 

Help him (or log into his account) and report the scammer.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> Your dad had to strikes against him that tend to attract scammers:
> 1. Newbie
> 2. High fraud/high priced electronics/computer items
> 
> I'm glad he asked you before shipping.
> 
> Help him (or log into his account) and report the scammer.


Yes, I asked him to forward me everything so I can properly report. They were using a separate email from the account. I am glad he asked too! He said oh you just saved me a lot of money. Lol.


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> I'd avoid that seller! Based on the fact that she did this twice, she's either a flake or a not-so-good seller.


Yes, I removed her items from my watch list! Glad to know I am not the only one who thinks she was flakey!


----------



## whateve

Buyer asks me to lower price, which I do. Then she claims I didn't lower it and storms off.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Buyer asks me to lower price, which I do. Then she claims I didn't lower it and storms off.


Good thing you can block thousands of (potentially) bad buyers!


----------



## anthrosphere

Some dude posted a Nintendo switch on mercari and I sent him an offer $10 less than what he's asking. He emails me back saying he's "not looking to ship" and then pulls the listing. Why waste people's time then? Idiot.


----------



## grtlegs

My pet peeve on eBay are dishonest sellers.....I typically shop for Christian Louboutins on eBay, and I can’t tell you how many items are listed as the So Kate’s pump that are not the So Kate’s......somehow, some sellers think if they call it the So Kate’s, it will sell well and at a higher price.....nothing can be further from the truth....So Kate’s just linger on eBay unsold because no one can actually walk in them.....I guess the jokes on them.....


----------



## BeenBurned

grtlegs said:


> My pet peeve on eBay are dishonest sellers.....I typically shop for Christian Louboutins on eBay, and I can’t tell you how many items are listed as the So Kate’s pump that are not the So Kate’s......somehow, some sellers think if they call it the So Kate’s, it will sell well and at a higher price.....nothing can be further from the truth....So Kate’s just linger on eBay unsold because no one can actually walk in them.....I guess the jokes on them.....


In defense of sellers (and I don't disagree that they should know what they're selling), many sellers aren't being dishonest but rather, find something they think is similar and use that name for the item. 

The funny thing is that sometimes, the seller from whom they got the name also has it wrong! So the problem snowballs.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Requests to 'hold', that is take an active listing down and hold it for a buyer who promises to pay at some future date.
I've had three requests to take down and hold three different items in the last 48 hrs.  One of them was for a 2 1/2 week hold, another until her CC is unblocked, another for 'a week or so'. 
When I used to have 7-10 day listings I'd receive the occasional hold request. My reply was that I couldn't take it down for them but I was willing to help by not immediately re-listing when the current listing ended, so giving them more time to get their finances together. That seemed to work OK. Some were understanding,  accepted the compromise and followed through and purchased, others disappeared.
But it's different with these three Good Until Cancelled listings, each of them BINs with immediate payment and without BO. 
Does anyone have a brief and polite response that works? I've already responded to the first two requests. How do you feel about hold requests generally? I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and I don't want to dismiss good buyers, but I'm not willing to take down active listings.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> Requests to 'hold', that is take an active listing down and hold it for a buyer who promises to pay at some future date.
> I've had three requests to take down and hold three different items in the last 48 hrs.  One of them was for a 2 1/2 week hold, another until her CC is unblocked, another for 'a week or so'.
> When I used to have 7-10 day listings I'd receive the occasional hold request. My reply was that I couldn't take it down for them but I was willing to help by not immediately re-listing when the current listing ended, so giving them more time to get their finances together. That seemed to work OK. Some were understanding,  accepted the compromise and followed through and purchased, others disappeared.
> But it's different with these three Good Until Cancelled listings, each of them BINs with immediate payment and without BO.
> Does anyone have a brief and polite response that works? I've already responded to the first two requests. How do you feel about hold requests generally? I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and I don't want to dismiss good buyers, but I'm not willing to take down active listings.


I'm not a seller, purely a buyer and as a buyer I would never think to ask a seller to put a hold on something. I buy if I can pay, if I can't then I'm not a buyer. That you even have people who ask this bogles my mind. Sorry I just had to comment. I'm sure BeenBurned will give you a great response.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Does anyone have a brief and polite response that works?


I don't get many such requests and in fact, I don't remember the last time I may have received one, but I'd answer this way: 
_"Thank you for your interest. The item is listed and will stay listed through the duration of the listing. It may or may not automatically relist when the current listing ends and if the item is still available when you're ready and able to purchase, you're welcome to add it to your watch list and keep an eye on it. 

If it does sell in the interim, it's unlikely that it's so rare that you won't be able to find another. 

Good luck and thanks again for looking." _


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> I don't get many such requests and in fact, I don't remember the last time I may have received one, but I'd answer this way:
> _"Thank you for your interest. The item is listed and will stay listed through the duration of the listing. It may or may not automatically relist when the current listing ends and if the item is still available when you're ready and able to purchase, you're welcome to add it to your watch list and keep an eye on it.
> 
> If it does sell in the interim, it's unlikely that it's so rare that you won't be able to find another.
> 
> Good luck and thanks again for looking." _


That’s very nice, thank you BeenBurned!
The addition of the sensible and optimistic second last sentence is a neat way of letting a potential buyer down gently.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm not a seller, purely a buyer and as a buyer I would never think to ask a seller to put a hold on something. I buy if I can pay, if I can't then I'm not a buyer. That you even have people who ask this bogles my mind. Sorry I just had to comment. I'm sure BeenBurned will give you a great response.


Thanks, that’s the way eBay should operate. Buyers pay and sellers ship - simple!  
I’ve never asked a seller to hold anything either, and I never will. Three requests in a couple of days was very surprising to me and I wondered if others were coming across it. I hope it’s not a new ‘thing’ on eBay.


----------



## holiday123

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks, that’s the way eBay should operate. Buyers pay and sellers ship - simple!
> I’ve never asked a seller to hold anything either, and I never will. Three requests in a couple of days was very surprising to me and I wondered if others were coming across it. I hope it’s not a new ‘thing’ on eBay.


I've had this request too, but on mercari. It was just 1 particular buyer who kept messaging me to hold until she got paid at the end of the month. She continued to message me questions about buying in general, other sites and sellers etc. like we were BFFs and kept "reminding" me to take down the listing so no one else could purchase, which I kept ignoring. She went as far as making an offer, which I accepted, and then messaging "oh shoot I just paid didn't I," with an immediate cancelation request. I did not relist on mercari right away, but had it cross posted and sold on ebay. 
3 weeks later she messaged that I didn't need to hold for her any longer as she didn't have the funds. LMAO. She also said that she was sad that an ebay seller was mad at her because she had that seller hold a bag for her for 3 weeks and then she had to cancel. Seriously. What's wrong with people?


----------



## BomberGal

Recently, I've noticed Ebay's search algorithm is a hot mess. I searched a specific item. Got 3 pages of results, but many of the results weren't that item. Once I started searching non-specific general search terms that item would fall under, I got about 50 pages of RELEVANT results. All of which were properly titled, most of which were auctions... But they didn't show up under the original search. I tested the original search again, very few results that were mixed with other items. Tried a few other less specific search terms, and again got more results for what I was actually looking for. I ended up finding a few good deals via auction with minimal views / followers (compared to those that actually showed up in the specific search)... If I were those sellers though, I'd be really miffed... Especially in regards to the auction listings... Each of the auctions, I won as the only bidder... On items I usually get outbid on...



BeenBurned said:


> In defense of sellers (and I don't disagree that they should know what they're selling), many sellers aren't being dishonest but rather, find something they think is similar and use that name for the item.
> 
> The funny thing is that sometimes, the seller from whom they got the name also has it wrong! So the problem snowballs.



And to add to that, its often nice when a seller doesn't know / care what they have. Sometimes they'll sell it cheaper. >.>


----------



## grtlegs

BomberGal said:


> Recently, I've noticed Ebay's search algorithm is a hot mess. I searched a specific item. Got 3 pages of results, but many of the results weren't that item. Once I started searching non-specific general search terms that item would fall under, I got about 50 pages of RELEVANT results. All of which were properly titled, most of which were auctions... But they didn't show up under the original search. I tested the original search again, very few results that were mixed with other items. Tried a few other less specific search terms, and again got more results for what I was actually looking for. I ended up finding a few good deals via auction with minimal views / followers (compared to those that actually showed up in the specific search)... If I were those sellers though, I'd be really miffed... Especially in regards to the auction listings... Each of the auctions, I won as the only bidder... On items I usually get outbid on...
> 
> 
> 
> And to add to that, its often nice when a seller doesn't know / care what they have. Sometimes they'll sell it cheaper. >.>


Actually despite my pet peeve I posted above, I agree with the above statement.....I have gotten some pretty good deals from sellers who don't know what they are selling and I take full advantage of their ignorance.....i.e. have gotten a pair(authentic) Pigalle Follies, barely worn for $125 once!(typically sells on the resale for around 300-400)...But my pet peeve are those sellers who don't know anything and just calls all of their items what they think are the most desired or expensive version of what they are trying to sell...


----------



## Straight-Laced

holiday123 said:


> I've had this request too, but on mercari. It was just 1 particular buyer who kept messaging me to hold until she got paid at the end of the month. She continued to message me questions about buying in general, other sites and sellers etc. like we were BFFs and kept "reminding" me to take down the listing so no one else could purchase, which I kept ignoring. She went as far as making an offer, which I accepted, and then messaging "oh shoot I just paid didn't I," with an immediate cancelation request. I did not relist on mercari right away, but had it cross posted and sold on ebay.
> 3 weeks later she messaged that I didn't need to hold for her any longer as she didn't have the funds. LMAO. She also said that she was sad that an ebay seller was mad at her because she had that seller hold a bag for her for 3 weeks and then she had to cancel. Seriously. What's wrong with people?


Yep, I know the type, direct from Flake Central   
What's wrong is that they never consider the seller's perspective, it's all about them and what they want.  And they have so many wants (and not enough money). I think I get more than my fair share of these flaky wannabes because of the items I sell in current designer fashion. Seems to go with the territory.  Fortunately most who actually buy are very nice though.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I was looking at this sellers listing and saw this sentence and laughed.

"If you are picky buyer please do not bids or buy my items"


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> I was looking at this sellers listing and saw this sentence and laughed.
> 
> "If you are picky buyer please do not bids or buy my items"


LOL! 

Same seller: "SORRY IF YOU HAVE HARD TIME VIEWING THE PICTURES DUE TO THE WATERMARKS"


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyers who flood me with messages begging me to relist a sold (and paid for) item. I mean, if you wanted it that bad, why didn't you buy it? Or send me an offer? It's been sitting there for a few hours, after all. Your loss.


----------



## vernis-lover

Buyers who message:
"If you have the receipt I'd like to buy this please."
You reply
"Yes I have the receipt and am happy to send it with the item."

and you never hear from them again! Why bother wasting your own time (and mine) with a message if you don't want it at all?


----------



## poptarts

I didn’t know I had an eBay pet peeve until recently: I have an item up for sale, this buyer sent me an offer, to which I politely countered and let her know my absolute bottom line, she then proceed to send me 11 offers, at $50 increments. I just stopped responding. I understand most people on eBay are looking for a deal but this isn’t the way to do it lol.


----------



## vernis-lover

poptarts said:


> I didn’t know I had an eBay pet peeve until recently: I have an item up for sale, this buyer sent me an offer, to which I politely countered and let her know my absolute bottom line, she then proceed to send me 11 offers, at $50 increments. I just stopped responding. I understand most people on eBay are looking for a deal but this isn’t the way to do it lol.


11 offers? When did this change as historically you could only make 3 offers?


----------



## grtlegs

More eBay pet peeves......sellers with poorly lit, out of focus, cropped pictures of the item, and then when you ask a question, you either get no reply, or an obnoxious reply, all the while asking for a huge sum of $$ for the item.....do they think the seller Is the king, that they are doing buyers a huge favor by listing the item......have they ever heard the customer is he king?.....I don’t know of many buyers out there that have hundreds of dollars to roll the dice for an item they have no info on.....


----------



## BeenBurned

poptarts said:


> I didn’t know I had an eBay pet peeve until recently: I have an item up for sale, this buyer sent me an offer, to which I politely countered and let her know my absolute bottom line, she then proceed to send me 11 offers, at $50 increments. I just stopped responding. I understand most people on eBay are looking for a deal but this isn’t the way to do it lol.





vernis-lover said:


> 11 offers? When did this change as historically you could only make 3 offers?


@vernis-lover - Ebay now allows 5 offers but certainly not 11! (They raised the number of offers buyers can make a couple of years ago.) Personally, I think 3 is the max they should allow.


----------



## Lubina

The new and improved seller page. I liked seeing the tracking underneath the item vs. having to select view tracking. 
Unless I am not seeing it the function to send a BIN item to an auction does not appear in the drop down list next to each item, only in the old or classic view. 
Also, under items sold, my most recent sold items never appear! I have to select the 60 days option to see items I sold in the past few days.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I am really struggling with the new and improved sellers page.  Am I the only one who finds it difficult to navigate?


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> @vernis-lover - Ebay now allows 5 offers but certainly not 11! (They raised the number of offers buyers can make a couple of years ago.) Personally, I think 3 is the max they should allow.


I didn't know that. I thought it was still 3.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I am really struggling with the new and improved sellers page.  Am I the only one who finds it difficult to navigate?


If it is the same one I have, I've had it for a really long time. Is it titled "seller hub?"


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If it is the same one I have, I've had it for a really long time. Is it titled "seller hub?"


If it's seller hub, I opt in when relisting lots of items, then I opt back out after I'm done listing!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> If it's seller hub, I opt in when relisting lots of items, then I opt back out after I'm done listing!


Thank you so much, I didn't even notice the option to opt out.  It just was there one day and I thought it was a mandatory change!  You made my day @BeenBurned!


----------



## holiday123

When someone asks you a very lengthy question about an item (marks to hardware, smells, smoke free home, condition, scratches etc. ) all of which has been described, disclosed and photographed in the listing and you send back an equally lengthy response addressing each question and no acknowledgment just crickets...only to get the same questions from same buyer a month later.  Sorry, I again responded, but also blocked. Not feeling that buyer right now.


----------



## poptarts

vernis-lover said:


> 11 offers? When did this change as historically you could only make 3 offers?





BeenBurned said:


> @vernis-lover - Ebay now allows 5 offers but certainly not 11! (They raised the number of offers buyers can make a couple of years ago.) Personally, I think 3 is the max they should allow.



My item did not have a make an offer option, she messaged me with all those annoying offers.


----------



## CeeJay

holiday123 said:


> When someone asks you a very lengthy question about an item (marks to hardware, smells, smoke free home, condition, scratches etc. ) all of which has been described, disclosed and photographed in the listing and you send back an equally lengthy response addressing each question and no acknowledgment just crickets...only to get the same questions from same buyer a month later.  Sorry, I again responded, but also blocked. Not feeling that buyer right now.


Oh yeah, that's usually a RED flag for me for certain .. and once the auction is done (and they did not bid), they go on my Blocked Buyers list.  IMO .. they are just looking for a reason to return, and sadly .. one of the things that I'm seeing right now, is people "buying" something to then just wear it for a month or so, and then returning it!  Nope .. don't want those folks!


----------



## CeeJay

Did eBay always have the *BUY-IT-NOW* where you had to enter in a starting bid????  I had thought that you could do the BIN without having to provide a starting bid, but nope .. not now! 

Also .. so, I figured I would try to put a "Reserve" on an item .. and WTF, eBay says that I would have a "*Reserve Fee*" of over $50????  WTH is what that and when was that changed?  

Overall, my Sales (HA!) on eBay are a joke, and unless you want to part with something very cheap, nothing is moving .. and I REFUSE to become an eBay "professional" seller!  Don't even get me started on the eBay and PayPal fees IF something does sell; truly it's highway robbery!


----------



## holiday123

CeeJay said:


> Oh yeah, that's usually a RED flag for me for certain .. and once the auction is done (and they did not bid), they go on my Blocked Buyers list.  IMO .. they are just looking for a reason to return, and sadly .. one of the things that I'm seeing right now, is people "buying" something to then just wear it for a month or so, and then returning it!  Nope .. don't want those folks!


Nope I don't want them either.


----------



## whateve

CeeJay said:


> Did eBay always have the *BUY-IT-NOW* where you had to enter in a starting bid????  I had thought that you could do the BIN without having to provide a starting bid, but nope .. not now!
> 
> Also .. so, I figured I would try to put a "Reserve" on an item .. and WTF, eBay says that I would have a "*Reserve Fee*" of over $50????  WTH is what that and when was that changed?
> 
> Overall, my Sales (HA!) on eBay are a joke, and unless you want to part with something very cheap, nothing is moving .. and I REFUSE to become an eBay "professional" seller!  Don't even get me started on the eBay and PayPal fees IF something does sell; truly it's highway robbery!


I think you are doing something wrong. If you want a straight buy it now, without an auction, you can still do that. All my listings are buy it nows. You must be using the auction listing format. Make sure the format says fixed price.


----------



## CeeJay

whateve said:


> I think you are doing something wrong. If you want a straight buy it now, without an auction, you can still do that. All my listings are buy it nows. You must be using the auction listing format. Make sure the format says fixed price.


Ah, yes .. you are right, but that is where eBay (yet again) .. put a new "option" of what?!?! .. a 32 day listing???  Why???


----------



## vernis-lover

CeeJay said:


> Ah, yes .. you are right, but that is where eBay (yet again) .. put a new "option" of what?!?! .. a 32 day listing???  Why???


From April (I think it was) all BIN only auctions are good til cancelled and they auto-relist.  For some unknown reason, they decided to make it a calendar month (rather than 30 days) even though almost half of the months are not 31 days!


----------



## BadWolf10

I am just seething....  wondering if I need to be worried about anything.....  I purchased a bag on ebay. It arrived fast, beautiful and looked new. But the grommet that holds the strap wouldn't stay on, so I started a return  The seller basically said no, nothing is wrong with the bag, blah blag. So I had to open a case  Ebay ruled in my favor, I sent the bag back, and got my refund today. Then I get an email from the seller saying that her husband "fixed" the bag and that I obviously dont know how to take care of things. I responded and explained why hand fixing it wont work, I have several bags of this brand and that I thought she was being rude. I also said I wouldn't buy from her again. Then she said she reported me to eBay and doesnt care about my feedback. For what??? Using buyer protection on a faulty bag?? Do I need to be worried about this "reporting" when they ruled in my favor?


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> I am just seething....  wondering if I need to be worried about anything.....  I purchased a bag on ebay. It arrived fast, beautiful and looked new. But the grommet that holds the strap wouldn't stay on, so I started a return  The seller basically said no, nothing is wrong with the bag, blah blag. So I had to open a case  Ebay ruled in my favor, I sent the bag back, and got my refund today. Then I get an email from the seller saying that her husband "fixed" the bag and that I obviously dont know how to take care of things. I responded and explained why hand fixing it wont work, I have several bags of this brand and that I thought she was being rude. I also said I wouldn't buy from her again. Then she said she reported me to eBay and doesnt care about my feedback. For what??? Using buyer protection on a faulty bag?? Do I need to be worried about this "reporting" when they ruled in my favor?


No, I don't think you have to worry. She initiated contact. You weren't harassing her. I wouldn't respond anymore. I believe that when buyers are reported, it takes several reports before ebay takes them seriously.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks for your response. I was kind of shocked.... I have never had a seller like this..... I dont shop ebay much anymore but this bag was discontinued and hard to find. I will just let it go if I dont have to worry about her. Thanks again


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BadWolf10 said:


> I responded and explained why hand fixing it wont work, I have several bags of this brand *and that I thought she was being rude. I also said I wouldn't buy from her again*.



That part was unnecessary.

Cool cat pic though.


----------



## BadWolf10

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> That part was unnecessary.
> 
> Cool cat pic though.


Thanks  he is our kitty. And a sweetie pie. 

I know, I guess I just got so frustrated, I was baited into an exchange. I should have stayed neutral and just ignored her.


----------



## ZaneetaS

I'm sure all of these have been previously mentioned, but hey! I just found this thread, so here goes. As a seller:
1. International purchasers when the item is marked as not being available for international shipping. I understand that I can generate an invoice after the sale to increase the shipping amount (to some price point the buyer has deemed acceptable without research), but that's not really the point. The point is it's a significantly bigger inconvenience & cost, which is why I said I wouldn't ship internationally to begin with. 
2. Buyers who initiate returns for flaws that were clearly identified in the description. I don't hide flaws, it's not worth it as an eBay seller to deal with the fall-out when you do (and it's dishonest). So I know YOU know about that flaw -- or you should -- and you know that I know that you know. Or you should. But you didn't read the description about WHY the item was 50% less than every other listing or you didn't think it would matter. Just, come on. Those returns make me the most irritated.
3. Repeatedly asking me, and not super politely, to relist an item... and then not bidding on it when I do. What. 
4. Non-payment on accepted offers. I'm accepting your request to pay less than the listed price -- one that YOU suggested -- and then you don't pay. Again, what. 

As a buyer, I've been pretty lucky (but I am not buying luxury goods where authenticity is a major concern) -- but something the shipping materials sellers use is just... I don't want to get a ring stuck in a mesh bag with a bouncy ball & a kid's keychain? But thanks?


----------



## HavPlenty

So I thought I bought a real nice bag for a good price on ebay.  Paid right away.  Turns out the tracking has been stuck pre-ship for 10 days.  (USPS) . The seller assured me it was picked up by the Postal Service but she was on the way out of town and would call them when she got back on Monday.  The delivery date was Monday as well.  So the delivery date came and went and I heard nothing from the seller.  My emails (through ebay) to her have gone unanswered.  So I had no choice but to start an INR and ask for a refund.  The seller was all communicative early on but went silent when the delivery date came and went. Anyway, She has until the 24th to respond.  I just hate I wasted my time. I know I'll get my money back.


----------



## anthrosphere

Why is that Facebook marketplace buyers can't read the descriptions?? Are they really that lazy? I had 2 buyers ask me questions that are already on the listing.

 If I wasn't so desperate to sell my stuff (I have them cross-posted in 4 in other apps as well as the Purseforum, too) I wouldn't have posted them there. And of course they just dropped off the face of the earth and didn't buy my things. Typical.


----------



## anthrosphere

eBay radio commercials are so dang annoying! "Ever wanted an item but find the price tag too high? Check eBay! They have the latest deals and cheaper prices on that item huhuhu!" Such utter bull.


----------



## holiday123

I might be overreacting, but am bothered by the message a buyer just sent "I read the description and see item is new with tags, but I have to ask so I have a record, are there any blemishes, scuffs or scratches?" Seems like a potential problem buyer to me.  There are 12 detailed photos and no defects. Why do you need a record? Ebay always sides with the buyer regardless and this question makes me think buyer might get item, not like and then scratch to force a return.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> I might be overreacting, but am bothered by the message a buyer just sent "I read the description and see item is new with tags, but I have to ask so I have a record, are there any blemishes, scuffs or scratches?" Seems like a potential problem buyer to me.  There are 12 detailed photos and no defects. Why do you need a record? Ebay always sides with the buyer regardless and this question makes me think buyer might get item, not like and then scratch to force a return.


That comment would make me block them!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Luvpurplepurses said:


> That comment would make me block them!


me too


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> That comment would make me block them!


I did!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I might be overreacting, but am bothered by the message a buyer just sent "I read the description and see item is new with tags, but I have to ask so I have a record, are there any blemishes, scuffs or scratches?" Seems like a potential problem buyer to me.  There are 12 detailed photos and no defects. Why do you need a record? Ebay always sides with the buyer regardless and this question makes me think buyer might get item, not like and then scratch to force a return.





Luvpurplepurses said:


> That comment would make me block them!





kaydelongpre said:


> me too


Me three!


----------



## ArielNature

People who take photos with the words lighting possible, it’s so dark I can barely see the item. And when you ask for more pictures, it’s more of the same.


----------



## Lubina

Listing clothing with no measurements and ignoring your request for measurements.


----------



## nicole0612

I guess this won't be an issue soon once Ebay separates from Paypal, but I just made a purchase and was charged $300 dollars by paypal for a currency conversion fee. I wish it would have been stated somewhere in the checkout that this fee would be added and I would have just directly used my credit card which does not have fees!
I know (now) that it is in Paypal's T&C, and that it is my responsibility to know that I would be charged, but I never remember being charged for currency conversion via Paypal in the past, and I always use the same CC through Paypal for big purchases. 
It would be nice if some kind of note was posted in the checkout on ebay about the added fee or a note on the paypal website when I was directed there to select my payment method. I feel like a fool for wasting $300 for nothing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

What? Are they saying they are making changes that are taking effect retroactively? 
The wording says “will take effect” on a date that’s already passed.


----------



## momasaurus

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 4541200
> 
> What? Are they saying they are making changes that are taking effect retroactively?
> The wording says “will take effect” on a date that’s already passed.


Did this come to you today as an unsolicited message from eBay?
eBay started charging me state tax last month. Annoying and unannounced.


----------



## BeenBurned

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 4541200
> 
> What? Are they saying they are making changes that are taking effect retroactively?
> The wording says “will take effect” on a date that’s already passed.


I got that several days ago too. 

It's telling you that to comply with states' laws, they'll be collecting sales tax from buyers who are having items shipped to states with sales taxes. 

Ebay will be doing the work and forwarding the tax payments to the various states. 

I've already seen several invoices sent to buyers on which sales tax was added. But that tax doesn't show on the Paypal payment I received and I don't pay ebay or PP fees on the tax.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Did this come to you today as an unsolicited message from eBay?
> eBay started charging me state tax last month. Annoying and unannounced.





BeenBurned said:


> I got that several days ago too.
> 
> It's telling you that to comply with states' laws, they'll be collecting sales tax from buyers who are having items shipped to states with sales taxes.
> 
> Ebay will be doing the work and forwarding the tax payments to the various states.
> 
> I've already seen several invoices sent to buyers on which sales tax was added. But that tax doesn't show on the Paypal payment I received and I don't pay ebay or PP fees on the tax.



Actually, this came to my 13-year-olds email, not mine. I also have an account and I didn’t get an email!


----------



## totefirst

When items are not as described! I once bought and received a dress that was clearly nothing like the picture. Thankfully I could file a dispute with PayPal and get a refund.


----------



## holiday123

Mercari peeve always but so many low ballers lately. Sometimes it feels like they want me to pay them to take the bag off my hands and then throw in an extra $20 for gas and also a case of water. Lol seriously I'm not here to lose money I'll just return it or keep for myself.


----------



## anthrosphere

Are you f---ing serious with this question??? I have the size on the title, and the measurements in the listing and this buyer asked me this question. I'm so annoyed that I don't even know how to respond. Learn to read!!!


----------



## restricter

Ugh.  Two high maintenance buyers both returning.  One is an eBay listing, the other is Tradesy.  I stupidly mis-measured the Tradesy item and the buyer pitched a fit (rightly so).  But still, after hammering away at me on price and needing it ASAP, it’s annoying.  Wondering now if Tradesy will keep the item or return it to me, at which point I take it to my local consignment shop and have done with selling for a while.


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyer: do you accept offers?

Me: yes

Buyer: *never sends an offer*


----------



## jbags07

holiday123 said:


> Mercari peeve always but so many low ballers lately. Sometimes it feels like they want me to pay them to take the bag off my hands and then throw in an extra $20 for gas and also a case of water. Lol seriously I'm not here to lose money I'll just return it or keep for myself.


Yes!  For me, ebay, but...so tired of low ballers!  I do not have the offer button enabled on my auctions anymore, but still they email me....right now i have a bag listed new with tags never used, original price of the bag was $500, i have it listed for $144.....i just got an email offer for.....$60.  Are they joking! After fees? I will give the bag away first.....


----------



## jbags07

ZaneetaS said:


> I'm sure all of these have been previously mentioned, but hey! I just found this thread, so here goes. As a seller:
> 1. International purchasers when the item is marked as not being available for international shipping. I understand that I can generate an invoice after the sale to increase the shipping amount (to some price point the buyer has deemed acceptable without research), but that's not really the point. The point is it's a significantly bigger inconvenience & cost, which is why I said I wouldn't ship internationally to begin with.
> 2. Buyers who initiate returns for flaws that were clearly identified in the description. I don't hide flaws, it's not worth it as an eBay seller to deal with the fall-out when you do (and it's dishonest). So I know YOU know about that flaw -- or you should -- and you know that I know that you know. Or you should. But you didn't read the description about WHY the item was 50% less than every other listing or you didn't think it would matter. Just, come on. Those returns make me the most irritated.
> 3. Repeatedly asking me, and not super politely, to relist an item... and then not bidding on it when I do. What.
> 4. Non-payment on accepted offers. I'm accepting your request to pay less than the listed price -- one that YOU suggested -- and then you don't pay. Again, what.
> 
> As a buyer, I've been pretty lucky (but I am not buying luxury goods where authenticity is a major concern) -- but something the shipping materials sellers use is just... I don't want to get a ring stuck in a mesh bag with a bouncy ball & a kid's keychain? But thanks?


I agree completely!  Had the same thing happen last month with an international buyer. Asked folks on this thread and a nice gal told me about the global shipping program so i did it. And its awesome. I actually just yesterday sold another item with ebays global shipping.  Its super easy and worth doing.  

All u do on your listing is enable the global shipping feature. And for your shipping charge, you charge them whatever it would cost to ship to kentucky. When the item is paid for, the shipping label will automatically have the kentucky distribution center address. You send it there, its ebays shipping hub. And you are done. They take care of internatiinal shipping, customs, etc and they get it to the buyer. And if there is a problem, lost or stolen etc, thats ebays problem not yours. Streamlines the whole global shipping process.


----------



## anthrosphere

Buyers asking waayyyyyyyy too many questions and requesting too many photos and details of the item. Give me a break, man.


----------



## restricter

anthrosphere said:


> Buyers asking waayyyyyyyy too many questions and requesting too many photos and details of the item. Give me a break, man.


You just know that’s a problem buyer in the making.


----------



## ZaneetaS

jbags07 said:


> I agree completely!  Had the same thing happen last month with an international buyer. Asked folks on this thread and a nice gal told me about the global shipping program so i did it. And its awesome. I actually just yesterday sold another item with ebays global shipping.  Its super easy and worth doing.
> 
> All u do on your listing is enable the global shipping feature. And for your shipping charge, you charge them whatever it would cost to ship to kentucky. When the item is paid for, the shipping label will automatically have the kentucky distribution center address. You send it there, its ebays shipping hub. And you are done. They take care of internatiinal shipping, customs, etc and they get it to the buyer. And if there is a problem, lost or stolen etc, thats ebays problem not yours. Streamlines the whole global shipping process.



Thank you for the info! I've seen that program mentioned, but never looked into it thoroughly. That honestly does sound like a perfect solution.


----------



## anthrosphere

restricter said:


> You just know that’s a problem buyer in the making.


You're right, the buyer was being so nitpicky. Wanting me to take pictures of literally evvvverythinggg *rips hair*. I just gave up and blocked the buyer. Next time I run into these kinds of people they're immediately going to the block list.


----------



## jbags07

ZaneetaS said:


> Thank you for the info! I've seen that program mentioned, but never looked into it thoroughly. That honestly does sound like a perfect solution.


It is .... i’ve used it twice now...definitely recommend....


----------



## Fullcloset

jbags07 said:


> I agree completely!  Had the same thing happen last month with an international buyer. Asked folks on this thread and a nice gal told me about the global shipping program so i did it. And its awesome. I actually just yesterday sold another item with ebays global shipping.  Its super easy and worth doing.
> 
> All u do on your listing is enable the global shipping feature. And for your shipping charge, you charge them whatever it would cost to ship to kentucky. When the item is paid for, the shipping label will automatically have the kentucky distribution center address. You send it there, its ebays shipping hub. And you are done. They take care of internatiinal shipping, customs, etc and they get it to the buyer. And if there is a problem, lost or stolen etc, thats ebays problem not yours. Streamlines the whole global shipping process.


But what happens if they claim snad and ebay makes you pay for the return shipping to get your item back?


----------



## jbags07

Fullcloset said:


> But what happens if they claim snad and ebay makes you pay for the return shipping to get your item back?


From what i read, if the buyer chooses to use the GSP, the fees and extra shipping they pay are outside of the monies deposited in the sellers account. So even if they open a case and win, with paypal i think, as i also read that ebay automatically makes it a paypal case, the seller will not lose any additional monies than was deposited in their account. The buyer loses what they paid ebay for the GSP, and the buyer is responsible to mail the item back. So it seems like the only money the seller would be out is the money they charged the buyer to ship the item to the distribution center. 

Still, obviously it could all be a mess, like any transaction on ebay.


----------



## holiday123

Buyer who made an offer but I was sleeping so did the "buy it now" and then messaged me for $19 back. Ok, sure I would have accepted that offer so I refund $19. Now receives the bag and 3 days later opens SNAD. Uploads a photo of a wrinkle. It's a pebble leather bucket bag that is going to get plenty more wrinkles with use and I'm pretty sure wrinkles, scars, etc are just a natural part of leather since it's from an animal and all. UGH. No point fighting so accepted return and blocked.


----------



## Fullcloset

jbags07 said:


> From what i read, if the buyer chooses to use the GSP, the fees and extra shipping they pay are outside of the monies deposited in the sellers account. So even if they open a case and win, with paypal i think, as i also read that ebay automatically makes it a paypal case, the seller will not lose any additional monies than was deposited in their account. The buyer loses what they paid ebay for the GSP, and the buyer is responsible to mail the item back. So it seems like the only money the seller would be out is the money they charged the buyer to ship the item to the distribution center.
> 
> Still, obviously it could all be a mess, like any transaction on ebay.


Yeah - I can see a huge mess but at least they don't expect the seller to pay for shipping from Australia. Except that you also have no proof of non-delivery if the buyer claims to send it directly back to the seller and doesn't have to go through Kentucky. And  what if they didn't pay with PayPal? Ebay is trying to force people into Adyen by using outside payment methods and soon won't even be paying sellers that way - wants sellers to give them their social security and banking info (yeah right - I'm going to give THAT to those clowns) so they can pay them directly but yet charge FEES to sellers through paypal - which, won't have any money in it since sales went into their bank account (presumably). So  if Ebay forces the return, they will just take the money directly from your account and you will have to watch that they don't take the FULL sale amount  from your bank account, which would include what the buyer paid on their end, plus you will have to check your paypal to see that your fees are returned there. And of course - since Ebay lags a month behind actual transaction dates -but paypal posts in the current month -  that's a lot of reconciling to keep track of. But I guess that would be true for ALL returns from now on, not just global shipping.


----------



## Fullcloset

Huge Pet Peeve
Ordered a DVD from a Chinese seller.
Waited 3 weeks and checked the tracking number they posted the same day I paid but China Post - where they claim the tracking number was obtained - says - no such number.
Email the seller who says - oh you give me positive 5 star reviews and I will cancel order and give you refund.
SAY WHAT?
I emailed back saying I wanted the DVD and could have bought it elsewhere over the past 3 weeks but I thought it was on its way to me. What makes you think giving me a refund for canceling an order 3 weeks later earns you stars? IF you cancel the order and don't ship - then you get negative no stars AND I get a refund. Basically, I wanted the DVD.
LOL - he emails me back "FRIEND, we are small business not earning much money".
He cancels the order and claims to have refunded and I gave him negative and 1 star across the way.

Related Pet Peeve
Ebay is forcing you to add a credit card to Pay Pal if you want to buy with Pay Pal now and I refuse to do that. Pay Pal is already linked to my checking account and that's enough information for them to have.
So I went out and put $25 on a Vanilla Gift Card to use to buy this stupid DVD that I didn't even get - which cost me $5 to activate by the way & they claim they refunded it. I haven't been online to check yet.
 So I peeved at the seller who doesn't deliver - and was obviously hoping after 3 weeks I'd just "forget" I ordered something from him and at Ebay who forced me into this ridiculous payment scheme and cost me $5 plus - I'm betting - I won't ever see a refund on this. And now I have a card I bought specifically to use for a transaction that was a bogus one all along.

And at at myself - for not doing a search for the item using USA ONLY and for falling for yet another lying conniver diverting sales to his business with cheap prices only to wind up out of business once the negatives catch up to him and then at Ebay again - for allowing these guys to just keep opening up new accounts and starting the cycle all over again.


----------



## jbags07

Fullcloset said:


> Yeah - I can see a huge mess but at least they don't expect the seller to pay for shipping from Australia. Except that you also have no proof of non-delivery if the buyer claims to send it directly back to the seller and doesn't have to go through Kentucky. And  what if they didn't pay with PayPal? Ebay is trying to force people into Adyen by using outside payment methods and soon won't even be paying sellers that way - wants sellers to give them their social security and banking info (yeah right - I'm going to give THAT to those clowns) so they can pay them directly but yet charge FEES to sellers through paypal - which, won't have any money in it since sales went into their bank account (presumably). So  if Ebay forces the return, they will just take the money directly from your account and you will have to watch that they don't take the FULL sale amount  from your bank account, which would include what the buyer paid on their end, plus you will have to check your paypal to see that your fees are returned there. And of course - since Ebay lags a month behind actual transaction dates -but paypal posts in the current month -  that's a lot of reconciling to keep track of. But I guess that would be true for ALL returns from now on, not just global shipping.


Holy cow, i had no idea of any of this!  For me, i will only do business thru paypal...if ebay forces any of this payment no sense you are talking about, i will not be using their platform anymore....already, its like night and day compared to selling 10 years ago!


----------



## Straight-Laced

A couple of peeves from the weekend : 
buyers who ask questions about sizing (details are clearly and extensively described in the listing) because they're 'very tiny'. I reply, politely repeating what's in the listing, and they come back and say they're still worried they'll be swamped or something will fall off them because they're 'so tiny'.  Over the years I've had a dozen or so of these buyers (who don't actually buy) who seem to want to converse with me about how tiny they are, or how tiny their fingers and wrists are ... SMH 
And the snappy, wary types asking a lot of questions who explain their extreme suspicion because 'there are some bad sellers out there', and then I check _their_ feedback as a seller, and they're one of the bad sellers they're worried about LOL.  Naturally I block them.


----------



## restricter

Will you accept X if I pay right away? (Yes, I accept offers)
Does it come with the full set?  And the box?  (Would have been free shipping without box/will have to charge for box.  Full set included)
Is the box in good condition? (Yes)
How much is shipping?  I’m in X location.  (Still free.  Same state, no major increase to cost)

** And now, crickets **
Guess who’s getting blocked?


----------



## Caspin22

My biggest pet peeve is crappy listings with zero description, detail, or information.  And "pre-owned" is NOT a condition!  I see so many lately and the only description is "Condition is pre-owned".  WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?  It means nothing and tells me nothing about the actual condition of the bag or product.  It's driving me nuts lately.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

As longtime eBay user,  am accustomed to occasional exasperation, but today's was particularly disappointing. 
Not unfamiliar to many of you, I'm sure as it's an oldie but a goodie.
Today I lost out on a long sought bag (and for sure I'm not alone, as it's a beauty that rarely comes up) which had just been listed as auction only with no best offer option.  Ok, an auction.  Fair enough.  Let bidding commence and may the best woman win.  Thrilled to see bag, ready to place first bid, naturally the doorbell rings with delivery, return literally within moments to find auction suddenly ended by a single bid. Presume someone spotted the bag and swooped in with a private offer that proved irresistible to seller.   Ok, not cricket, not kosher, but happens as we know. 

But the cherry on top is when checking the auction's single bid, find it has been placed by an eBayer who prefers their bids be kept "private".  Hey, "private" bidders, just so you know?  "Private" not always simply for privacy.  Sometimes also a screen for "me first, me first" behaviour.


----------



## Kidclarke

Annoyed at eBay seller that won’t answer a question.  
They have fair pictures of the bag but no inside the bag picture so I just asked for 1 photo of the inside of the bag. Then crickets? Guess you don’t want to sell.
I get when buyers are a pain and ask for a bunch but I always have a picture of the inside of my bag? How hard is it to snap one pic.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Annoyed at eBay seller that won’t answer a question.
> They have fair pictures of the bag but no inside the bag picture so I just asked for 1 photo of the inside of the bag. Then crickets? Guess you don’t want to sell.
> I get when buyers are a pain and ask for a bunch but I always have a picture of the inside of my bag? How hard is it to snap one pic.


As a seller, I hate it when buyers ask for pictures, which I provide. Then crickets. At least they could say thank you.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> As a seller, I hate it when buyers ask for pictures, which I provide. Then crickets. At least they could say thank you.


I agree, I take a picture of every angle including inside. Them taking everything but the inside makes me think there's a giant surprise on the inside. Lol. I always make a point to thank the seller for extra pictures/answered questions.
I always get buyers asking for the same picture I already took and I'm like uhhh it's right there?


----------



## Kidclarke

Probably late to the game but I haven’t bought on eBay for a bit.
 Just got hit with my first sales tax on eBay when buying. I was thinking about selling some things on there but with this I can’t imagine buyers are all that thrilled. I’d expect more complaints about pricing or buyers thinking the seller is charging that.  Another frustration for sellers lol.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Probably late to the game but I haven’t bought on eBay for a bit.
> Just got hit with my first sales tax on eBay when buying. I was thinking about selling some things on there but with this I can’t imagine buyers are all that thrilled. I’d expect more complaints about pricing or buyers thinking the seller is charging that.  Another frustration for sellers lol.


There have always been sellers that collected their own sales tax. I felt blindsided when I committed to buy one of their items and ended up paying more than I expected. It wasn't really the seller's fault but I felt they should have mentioned it in their listing. Now that everything I buy will be taxed, it seems fairer. But I'll be buying fewer things on ebay because it will be much harder to get a bargain. Some cheaper items I used to buy on ebay because there was no sales tax will now be purchased on Amazon since the prices are competitive and with prime I get one day shipping.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> There have always been sellers that collected their own sales tax. I felt blindsided when I committed to buy one of their items and ended up paying more than I expected. It wasn't really the seller's fault but I felt they should have mentioned it in their listing. Now that everything I buy will be taxed, it seems fairer. But I'll be buying fewer things on ebay because it will be much harder to get a bargain. Some cheaper items I used to buy on ebay because there was no sales tax will now be purchased on Amazon since the prices are competitive and with prime I get one day shipping.


Oh I had no idea, I would have hoped the total included the sales tax. But when I saw my total I was like wait what? I don't blame the seller either, I think it should be somehow included in the listing because I'm sure some buyers are going to complain like it is the seller charging.
This will push me to amazon for small stuff as well.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Oh I had no idea, I would have hoped the total included the sales tax. But when I saw my total I was like wait what? I don't blame the seller either, I think it should be somehow included in the listing because I'm sure some buyers are going to complain like it is the seller charging.
> This will push me to amazon for small stuff as well.


I just bought something on ebay and got charged sales tax. I didn't realize the tax would show as a separate transaction. I used ebay bucks and they split the bucks between the original transaction and the sales tax, which could make it look like I underpaid the sales tax.

The thing I bought was much cheaper on ebay than anywhere else. I really hope it is really new as the seller claimed.


----------



## whateve

Here's a funny situation. I sold something, not on ebay, but on another site. Right after I received confirmation of the sale, I ended the identical listings on ebay and the other sites it was listed on. I packed up the item and shipped it. About an hour or two later, the buyer says she wanted to cancel. Well, it was already shipped so it can't be cancelled. She said that's okay but she really wanted 3 of them and was going to purchase the other two on other sites but when she went to do that, they were out of stock! Well, duh, they were all the same listing!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Here's a funny situation. I sold something, not on ebay, but on another site. Right after I received confirmation of the sale, I ended the identical listings on ebay and the other sites it was listed on. I packed up the item and shipped it. About an hour or two later, the buyer says she wanted to cancel. Well, it was already shipped so it can't be cancelled. She said that's okay but she really wanted 3 of them and was going to purchase the other two on other sites but when she went to do that, they were out of stock! Well, duh, they were all the same listing!


Were the photos not identical on all the sites?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Were the photos not identical on all the sites?


Yes they were. I don't know how she couldn't have noticed that.  It was a smaller item with only 3 pictures.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> Here's a funny situation. I sold something, not on ebay, but on another site. Right after I received confirmation of the sale, I ended the identical listings on ebay and the other sites it was listed on. I packed up the item and shipped it. About an hour or two later, the buyer says she wanted to cancel. Well, it was already shipped so it can't be cancelled. She said that's okay but she really wanted 3 of them and was going to purchase the other two on other sites but when she went to do that, they were out of stock! Well, duh, they were all the same listing!


Lol that is so bizarre, you’d think she would notice the same pictures!


----------



## Lubina

Buyers who ask for a buy it now price or to add an offer option, you do so and they don't buy the item.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lubina said:


> Buyers who ask for a buy it now price or to add an offer option, you do so and they don't buy the item.


I'm betting that the BIN price is higher than they were hoping for.


----------



## Lubina

BeenBurned said:


> I'm betting that the BIN price is higher than they were hoping for.



Probably, but I had low dollar item that was an auction. Someone asked for a buy it now option. I made the buy it $1 above the starting bid because they really wanted it and they still didn't buy it.


----------



## whateve

My good until cancelled listings didn't actually automatically relist. They continued to show on my active listings page with no time left. The number of free listings I had left didn't change. I couldn't find them in a search. I was able to end them (even though they were already ended) and relist.


----------



## whateve

Why ask me if something is still available if you have no intention of buying?


----------



## UneLiaison

I fell for a fake purse on Ebay - I feel so ashamed. 

It cost me around € 2000. Luckily I paid via PayPal under buyer protection and will hopefully receive my money back.

I have raised a SNAD case with the seller, providing loads of pictures as to why her bag is a counterfeit and she has accepted a return of the purse. 

At first, the seller actually refused to send me a return label. But after threatening to escalate this to Ebay and sending her many pictures of why the purse she sent me is fake, she paid me the return fee and now the purse is on its way back to her. I hope she will issue the refund once she receives the fake bag - although she is blatantly still insisting that the bag is authentic.

This was a life lesson to never be tempted by cheap ebay bag prices again.....


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> Why ask me if something is still available if you have no intention of buying?


Ha ha ha - I'll go one better. I offer stuff for free on Freecycle.org. If it doesn't sell or I'm just sick of having it around and really just want to make room and every year around the Holidays I do it as a charitable thing. People are always emailing - is it still available? Like literally the SECOND after I list it. They must get a google alert. I NEVER give anything to people who respond too quickly because I figure they are either just really greedy or selling online. Then sometimes you will get a message like that after a day or so and I will answer - YES - when can you come to pick up? Crickets. They never get back to you. So why are you asking if its still available or not? These are FREE things so it isn't like they found a better deal somewhere. People are just - well -rude and thoughtless. How else can we explain some of our elected politicians? LOL


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> My good until cancelled listings didn't actually automatically relist. They continued to show on my active listings page with no time left. The number of free listings I had left didn't change. I couldn't find them in a search. I was able to end them (even though they were already ended) and relist.


I removed all my listings as soon as they started becoming good until cancelled. Recently since my problem with the listings not going through on #Mercari, I went to Ebay but only listed a few items as auctions. They only got 4 or 5 views which was extraordinary. Ebay used to at least register a lot of views, even if it didn't sell. It seems to me something is really, really wrong. Even when I search for a specific item I am looking to buy - I get very few choices now when I used to get so many pages you couldn't even scroll through them all. And the prices have gotten very high compared to what they used to be. Why would I ever pay full price for something on Ebay when I could just order it from Walmart or Best Buy or Bath and Beyond and get overnight delivery with a brick and motar place to return it to if I don't like it and someone normal to talk to if there's an issue? LOL  - #Ebay you are competing with a losing market. They should have just stuck to what they excelled at - preowned and vintage flea market sellers.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I removed all my listings as soon as they started becoming good until cancelled. Recently since my problem with the listings not going through on #Mercari, I went to Ebay but only listed a few items as auctions. They only got 4 or 5 views which was extraordinary. Ebay used to at least register a lot of views, even if it didn't sell. It seems to me something is really, really wrong. Even when I search for a specific item I am looking to buy - I get very few choices now when I used to get so many pages you couldn't even scroll through them all. And the prices have gotten very high compared to what they used to be. Why would I ever pay full price for something on Ebay when I could just order it from Walmart or Best Buy or Bath and Beyond and get overnight delivery with a brick and motar place to return it to if I don't like it and someone normal to talk to if there's an issue? LOL  - #Ebay you are competing with a losing market. They should have just stuck to what they excelled at - preowned and vintage flea market sellers.


I guess it depends on what you are looking for. I still find bargains on ebay. Recently I got a brand new pair of sheepskin slippers for around $35 shipped. They are $65 on the manufacturer's website.

I've noticed that some things I list don't get many views and then I check by doing a search for my item with the exact same keywords that are in my title, and it doesn't show up in the search. This doesn't happen very often. I'll go a long time without any sales on one of my ebay accounts while the the other one is selling like crazy. They both have similar items. Neither are top rated but the one that sells better used to be.


----------



## GoStanford

One_of_the_girls said:


> Ha ha ha - I'll go one better. I offer stuff for free on Freecycle.org.


I used Freecycle regularly in our last neighborhood.  That was more than ten years ago.  I really liked it when everything worked out - the person would come promptly to pick up the item, no issues, no questions.  A polite thank you.  I got a little irritated when somebody picked up my Palm Pilot that was on offer and then didn't send any kind of acknowledgement, but mostly I got irritated when people flaked.  

It's a great idea for a giveaway system, and for some reason it's more gratifying knowing the item is going to a place where it's wanted, but it sure did take a lot of coordination.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I guess it depends on what you are looking for. I still find bargains on ebay. Recently I got a brand new pair of sheepskin slippers for around $35 shipped. They are $65 on the manufacturer's website.
> 
> I've noticed that some things I list don't get many views and then I check by doing a search for my item with the exact same keywords that are in my title, and it doesn't show up in the search. This doesn't happen very often. I'll go a long time without any sales on one of my ebay accounts while the the other one is selling like crazy. They both have similar items. Neither are top rated but the one that sells better used to be.


It sure seems like there is a conspiracy with how some items show up in an ebay search and subsequently result in sales. I think that sometimes they promote a seller's items even when they haven't paid for the promotion. On the account where I haven't made any sales in over a month, I just sold 2 items.


----------



## jeep317

I normally ignore offers that contain sob stories...but I really needed to sell this item and her offer wasn't exactly unreasonable especially since she said she would pay immediately.  I accepted it, she never pays for it. I message her, she never responds. UGH. I really hate people who have nothing better to do than troll and ghost.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I had a buyer who purchased a gently used Chanel bag.. I suppose she had buyers remorse but instead tried to claim it was not authentic. I have store receipts, emails, etc. She first tried to claim it was not authentic by saying she took it TO chanel and they told her it was not real. First of all, Chanel would never authenticate an item. So then I explained that to her and said that's why i provided the receipt from the department store so that if she ever has a repair (within the 5 year period from the purchase date) she can take it to Chanel and they will be able to look up the transaction and accept the repair. So then she changes her story to she went to Neiman and they refused the repair. It's in like new condition so I've asked her what "repair" did she request. So she keeps changing her story trying to use the system to benefit her. I am refusing the return as I purchased it from the boutique in Bergdorfs so there's no question of authenticity. I just hope eBay holds up their end of the seller protection. But her lies trying to con me were absolutely ridiculous. Oh I also asked for the SA name and location that allegedly told her it was fake and no response. I buy chanel every month and never buy secondhand so it was appalling to me to receive such an insult and a pathetic lie at that. I just can't imagine trying to con someone like that. I would feel terrible. People are terrible. Oh and a portion of my sales goes to benefits a childrens charity so does she really think I'm somehow getting fake bags receipts etc and then using the money to give to charity?


----------



## whateve

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I had a buyer who purchased a gently used Chanel bag.. I suppose she had buyers remorse but instead tried to claim it was not authentic. I have store receipts, emails, etc. She first tried to claim it was not authentic by saying she took it TO chanel and they told her it was not real. First of all, Chanel would never authenticate an item. So then I explained that to her and said that's why i provided the receipt from the department store so that if she ever has a repair (within the 5 year period from the purchase date) she can take it to Chanel and they will be able to look up the transaction and accept the repair. So then she changes her story to she went to Neiman and they refused the repair. It's in like new condition so I've asked her what "repair" did she request. So she keeps changing her story trying to use the system to benefit her. I am refusing the return as I purchased it from the boutique in Bergdorfs so there's no question of authenticity. I just hope eBay holds up their end of the seller protection. But her lies trying to con me were absolutely ridiculous. Oh I also asked for the SA name and location that allegedly told her it was fake and no response. I buy chanel every month and never buy secondhand so it was appalling to me to receive such an insult and a pathetic lie at that. I just can't imagine trying to con someone like that. I would feel terrible. People are terrible. Oh and a portion of my sales goes to benefits a childrens charity so does she really think I'm somehow getting fake bags receipts etc and then using the money to give to charity?


I think you will lose with ebay, depending on where you are located. In the US, ebay always sides with the buyer. They don't get involved in authenticity claims. If you don't accept the return, there is a chance she'll get a refund and get to keep the bag. If I were you, I would call ebay and ask them what your options are.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

whateve said:


> I think you will lose with ebay, depending on where you are located. In the US, ebay always sides with the buyer. They don't get involved in authenticity claims. If you don't accept the return, there is a chance she'll get a refund and get to keep the bag. If I were you, I would call ebay and ask them what your options are.


Thank you for your response. How could they allow her to keep it? Couldn’t I sue eBay and her? She accused me of fraud which is a crime. I have all the evidence to back up my sale being authentic. I also know she lied. I know two people in the boutique she claimed to have gone to and there’s no way any chanel sales associate or “fashion advisor” would tell her a bag was or wasn’t authentic. When I spoke to CS at eBay they seemed to be on my side. Maybe that’s how they treat everyone but the CS rep said he knows that chanel would never confirm or deny authenticity of a bag. Then she changed her story to she tried get it repaired. I asked what the repair was and she has yet to respond. Clearly another fabrication as the bag was in like new condition so what repair could she possibly have? Thirdly I asked for names of the associate(s) that allegedly informed her the bag was not authentic. I have yet to receive a response on that either. I told her she can take the bag to a third party authenticator if she had any questions.


----------



## Bales25

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Thank you for your response. How could they allow her to keep it? Couldn’t I sue eBay and her? She accused me of fraud which is a crime. I have all the evidence to back up my sale being authentic. I also know she lied. I know two people in the boutique she claimed to have gone to and there’s no way any chanel sales associate or “fashion advisor” would tell her a bag was or wasn’t authentic. When I spoke to CS at eBay they seemed to be on my side. Maybe that’s how they treat everyone but the CS rep said he knows that chanel would never confirm or deny authenticity of a bag. Then she changed her story to she tried get it repaired. I asked what the repair was and she has yet to respond. Clearly another fabrication as the bag was in like new condition so what repair could she possibly have? Thirdly I asked for names of the associate(s) that allegedly informed her the bag was not authentic. I have yet to receive a response on that either. I told her she can take the bag to a third party authenticator if she had any questions.



If she requests a return for not as described and you deny the return, eBay may assume you do not want the bag back and grant the buyer a refund AND let her keep the bag.  It's crazy, but it's happened many times.  eBay doesn't know if the bag is authentic and the buyer doesn't have to prove whether it is or isn't by getting it authenticated.  It's one of the frustrations/risks of selling on eBay.  

If she's just sending you messages, then it's fine to respond as you are.  But if she opens a formal return request, you're safest bet is to accept it, send the return label, and get your bag back to resell it.


----------



## BeenBurned

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I had a buyer who purchased a gently used Chanel bag.. I suppose she had buyers remorse but instead tried to claim it was not authentic. I have store receipts, emails, etc. She first tried to claim it was not authentic by saying she took it TO chanel and they told her it was not real. First of all, Chanel would never authenticate an item. So then I explained that to her and said that's why i provided the receipt from the department store so that if she ever has a repair (within the 5 year period from the purchase date) she can take it to Chanel and they will be able to look up the transaction and accept the repair. So then she changes her story to she went to Neiman and they refused the repair. It's in like new condition so I've asked her what "repair" did she request. So she keeps changing her story trying to use the system to benefit her. I am refusing the return as I purchased it from the boutique in Bergdorfs so there's no question of authenticity. I just hope eBay holds up their end of the seller protection. But her lies trying to con me were absolutely ridiculous. Oh I also asked for the SA name and location that allegedly told her it was fake and no response. I buy chanel every month and never buy secondhand so it was appalling to me to receive such an insult and a pathetic lie at that. I just can't imagine trying to con someone like that. I would feel terrible. People are terrible. Oh and a portion of my sales goes to benefits a childrens charity so does she really think I'm somehow getting fake bags receipts etc and then using the money to give to charity?


Accept the return, add her to your BBL and be done with it. 

I assume she opened a dispute requesting a return on the basis of authenticity. Is that correct?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

You are correct. A long story short as I can put it is below and I acted without knowing that eBay has absolutely no seller protection as I learned in my phone call with them today:


I send the bag that I purchased from Bergdorfs in all the original packaging including receipts (they gave me two one was a gift receipt and it even has the fashion advisors card with it)
Buyer sends a message a few days after receiving it stating she took it into two boutiques who told her it was a fake
I call customer service who acknowledged Chanel doesn’t authenticate bags and that they are behind me supporting me (had I later learned this to not be true I would have never even spoken to her except to accept the return. I had faith in eBay that was naive of me)
I replied that boutiques are not able to authenticate bags. I also state I gave her the receipt so in case she ever had a repair she could have it repaired within the window
She then replies that actually she took it in for a repair 
I responded what kind of repair as the bag was almost brand new with no defects
Buyer changes story again to she took it to get cleaned 
I responded that it was clean
She said well they rejected it and even gave me the two stores this allegedly happened inside
I called one store and they said no person ever brought this bag as there are only two associates who handle such requests. Further, they don’t reject bags. They take $600 to clean and refurbish, make a copy of receipt, and have customer fill out a form and off the bag goes 
I text an associate I happen to know at the other location and he says this could not have happened as his location as they do not accept bags to be cleaned 
I provide this information to the buyer and she says we will let eBay handle this 
So I call eBay and ask them to close the return request for the obvious lying and that they can call the stores she named to verify. They acknowledge that while they believe me, I have no rights and have to accept her return no matter what and the bag in whatever condition she sends it to me in. In fact it can be torn to shreds and I have to refund her and be out thousands of dollars and my only option would be to sue her. I have never felt so violated in my life. I’ve also never dealt with an absolute horrible monster of a human being, a down right con artist. I ask that eBay at least give me a discount on my other seller fees to help offset the cost of the shipping that I shouldn’t even have to pay for. They said nope sorry no can do. So basically any buyer can purchase whatever, use if, destroy it, and get their money back. I’m told that eBay will protect sellers 50% of value IF the seller is one who provides free returns for 30 days. The worst part is a portion wad going to charity and I would have made just as much selling to fashionphile and actually more now that I’m responsible for round trip shipping. I am in true disbelief that this is how eBay operates. If she returns the bag (which I’m having sent to FedEx so I can record everything via video) in any damaged condition I will file a lawsuit. I believe eBay is aiding and abetting criminal fraudulent behavior. I believe someone should begin to sue eBay in a class action lawsuit. I’ve also never been so disgusted by human beings. Straight up lies this buyer told and I don’t know how she sleeps at night.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Bales25 said:


> If she requests a return for not as described and you deny the return, eBay may assume you do not want the bag back and grant the buyer a refund AND let her keep the bag.  It's crazy, but it's happened many times.  eBay doesn't know if the bag is authentic and the buyer doesn't have to prove whether it is or isn't by getting it authenticated.  It's one of the frustrations/risks of selling on eBay.
> 
> If she's just sending you messages, then it's fine to respond as you are.  But if she opens a formal return request, you're safest bet is to accept it, send the return label, and get your bag back to resell it.





Bales25 said:


> If she requests a return for not as described and you deny the return, eBay may assume you do not want the bag back and grant the buyer a refund AND let her keep the bag.  It's crazy, but it's happened many times.  eBay doesn't know if the bag is authentic and the buyer doesn't have to prove whether it is or isn't by getting it authenticated.  It's one of the frustrations/risks of selling on eBay.
> 
> If she's just sending you messages, then it's fine to respond as you are.  But if she opens a formal return request, you're safest bet is to accept it, send the return label, and get your bag back to resell it.



I honestly didn’t believe the horror stories. I won’t be doing business on eBay any more. I’m truly shocked.


----------



## whateve

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> You are correct. A long story short as I can put it is below and I acted without knowing that eBay has absolutely no seller protection as I learned in my phone call with them today:
> 
> 
> I send the bag that I purchased from Bergdorfs in all the original packaging including receipts (they gave me two one was a gift receipt and it even has the fashion advisors card with it)
> Buyer sends a message a few days after receiving it stating she took it into two boutiques who told her it was a fake
> I call customer service who acknowledged Chanel doesn’t authenticate bags and that they are behind me supporting me (had I later learned this to not be true I would have never even spoken to her except to accept the return. I had faith in eBay that was naive of me)
> I replied that boutiques are not able to authenticate bags. I also state I gave her the receipt so in case she ever had a repair she could have it repaired within the window
> She then replies that actually she took it in for a repair
> I responded what kind of repair as the bag was almost brand new with no defects
> Buyer changes story again to she took it to get cleaned
> I responded that it was clean
> She said well they rejected it and even gave me the two stores this allegedly happened inside
> I called one store and they said no person ever brought this bag as there are only two associates who handle such requests. Further, they don’t reject bags. They take $600 to clean and refurbish, make a copy of receipt, and have customer fill out a form and off the bag goes
> I text an associate I happen to know at the other location and he says this could not have happened as his location as they do not accept bags to be cleaned
> I provide this information to the buyer and she says we will let eBay handle this
> So I call eBay and ask them to close the return request for the obvious lying and that they can call the stores she named to verify. They acknowledge that while they believe me, I have no rights and have to accept her return no matter what and the bag in whatever condition she sends it to me in. In fact it can be torn to shreds and I have to refund her and be out thousands of dollars and my only option would be to sue her. I have never felt so violated in my life. I’ve also never dealt with an absolute horrible monster of a human being, a down right con artist. I ask that eBay at least give me a discount on my other seller fees to help offset the cost of the shipping that I shouldn’t even have to pay for. They said nope sorry no can do. So basically any buyer can purchase whatever, use if, destroy it, and get their money back. I’m told that eBay will protect sellers 50% of value IF the seller is one who provides free returns for 30 days. The worst part is a portion wad going to charity and I would have made just as much selling to fashionphile and actually more now that I’m responsible for round trip shipping. I am in true disbelief that this is how eBay operates. If she returns the bag (which I’m having sent to FedEx so I can record everything via video) in any damaged condition I will file a lawsuit. I believe eBay is aiding and abetting criminal fraudulent behavior. I believe someone should begin to sue eBay in a class action lawsuit. I’ve also never been so disgusted by human beings. Straight up lies this buyer told and I don’t know how she sleeps at night.


99% of the time you'll get your bag back in the original condition. Scammers that send something else or something trashed are rare. If they make a habit of it, ebay will kick them off. I know that isn't very comforting, but don't worry too much. More than likely, your only loss will be the shipping costs.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

whateve said:


> 99% of the time you'll get your bag back in the original condition. Scammers that send something else or something trashed are rare. If they make a habit of it, ebay will kick them off. I know that isn't very comforting, but don't worry too much. More than likely, your only loss will be the shipping costs.


That does help reassure me. It’s absolutely crazy though that sellers have no rights. I even asked eBay if the item could be sent to them to verify it’s condition and/or authenticity and they said no. I’m just shooketh as they say (I hate that saying but it does apply here).


----------



## BeenBurned

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> You are correct. A long story short as I can put it is below and I acted without knowing that eBay has absolutely no seller protection as I learned in my phone call with them today:


It's not that ebay doesn't have seller protection. But in cases of SNAD disputes, ebay doesn't get involved. Because they don't know which side is telling the truth, the easiest way out for them is to put everyone (buyer and seller) back where they started; buyer returns item and gets refund, seller gets item back and can resell. 

I agree it sucks that the seller ends up paying shipping both ways but in the big scheme of things, it's a small price to pay for getting back the expensive item. (Ebay sees it as a "cost of doing business" for sellers.)

I'm guessing that you don't offer a return policy and although there's nothing wrong with that, many buyers assume that the only way to return an item for buyer's remorse is to file a dispute. 

Personally, my own listings are "no returns" but when a buyer is honest enough to request a return (size, color, doesn't like, etc.), I've never refused an honest request. Buyer returns item in same condition as sent and I refund just the original purchase price. And because I charge separately for shipping (as opposed to "free" shipping), I also am allowed to deduct the original shipping cost paid to send it to her. 




ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> That does help reassure me. It’s absolutely crazy though that sellers have no rights. I even asked eBay if the item could be sent to them to verify it’s condition and/or authenticity and they said no. I’m just shooketh as they say (I hate that saying but it does apply here).


If ebay really believed the item was fake, they would have removed the listing and disallowed you from relisting it. 

But that's not the case here. They aren't knowledgeable enough to authenticate it and just don't want to deal with resolving disputes. 

When you get it back, you can resell it. 

And instead of leaving feedback for the buyer, you can report the buyer for misusing returns. Though nothing will probably happen if this is the buyer's first time doing it, if there's a pattern of sellers reporting her, they will eventually suspend her.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

BeenBurned said:


> It's not that ebay doesn't have seller protection. But in cases of SNAD disputes, ebay doesn't get involved. Because they don't know which side is telling the truth, the easiest way out for them is to put everyone (buyer and seller) back where they started; buyer returns item and gets refund, seller gets item back and can resell.
> 
> I agree it sucks that the seller ends up paying shipping both ways but in the big scheme of things, it's a small price to pay for getting back the expensive item. (Ebay sees it as a "cost of doing business" for sellers.)
> 
> I'm guessing that you don't offer a return policy and although there's nothing wrong with that, many buyers assume that the only way to return an item for buyer's remorse is to file a dispute.
> 
> Personally, my own listings are "no returns" but when a buyer is honest enough to request a return (size, color, doesn't like, etc.), I've never refused an honest request. Buyer returns item in same condition as sent and I refund just the original purchase price. And because I charge separately for shipping (as opposed to "free" shipping), I also am allowed to deduct the original shipping cost paid to send it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> If ebay really believed the item was fake, they would have removed the listing and disallowed you from relisting it.
> 
> But that's not the case here. They aren't knowledgeable enough to authenticate it and just don't want to deal with resolving disputes.
> 
> When you get it back, you can resell it.
> 
> And instead of leaving feedback for the buyer, you can report the buyer for misusing returns. Though nothing will probably happen if this is the buyer's first time doing it, if there's a pattern of sellers reporting her, they will eventually suspend her.


How is a seller protected? They informed me that she can return it in any condition and I have to give a full refund. They said it could be shredded. They said anytime a buyer wants a refund they’ll get it. 

I wish she had been honest. She made completely fabricated stories as verified by chanel. Just disappointing that people are out there doing this. I hope karma gets her.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

They told me my only recourse would be to basically file a police report and sue her which I would 100% do. I will film the return starting with picking it up inside fedex. Any other tips? It’s difficult to trust she will return it in good condition since she’s lied about so many things.


----------



## BeenBurned

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> How is a seller protected? They informed me that she can return it in any condition and I have to give a full refund. They said it could be shredded. They said anytime a buyer wants a refund they’ll get it.
> 
> I wish she had been honest. She made completely fabricated stories as verified by chanel. Just disappointing that people are out there doing this. I hope karma gets her.


Here's the policy: 
https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/...ection&context=9010_BUYER&lucenceai=lucenceai

*Protections for all sellers*
*Abusive buying activity*
When we determine that a buyer has violated the abusive buyer policy, we will remove any feedback and defects posted by that buyer, including opened cases in service metrics. We may also prevent that buyer from filing return requests or opening claims. In serious cases or repeated abusive behavior, we may suspend the buyer's account.

You can help us by reporting the buyer and clearly describing what they are doing. This will help us investigate potential policy violations and take actions to protect you.

See the abusive buyer policy for buyer behavior that is not allowed.

*An item is returned after it was used or damaged by the buyer*
*A buyer retracted their bid or didn't pay*
*A buyer demanded something not offered in the original listing*


*Events outside your control*
*An item arrived late but tracking shows that you shipped on time*
*Severe weather or carrier disruptions caused the item to arrive late*


*Other protections*
*Seller performance standards*
*eBay Money Back Guarantee requests*


For top rated sellers who offer returns after 30 or more days, it covers against false SNAD claims and "rented" items (new policy change Oct. 2019) but the coverage is only for TRS and only when sellers have 30+ day return policies. 

Note that Paypal doesn't protect sellers against SNAD disputes either.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

BeenBurned said:


> Here's the policy:
> https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-policies/seller-protections?id=4345&st=3&pos=1&query=Seller protections&intent=seller protection&context=9010_BUYER&lucenceai=lucenceai
> 
> *Protections for all sellers*
> *Abusive buying activity*
> When we determine that a buyer has violated the abusive buyer policy, we will remove any feedback and defects posted by that buyer, including opened cases in service metrics. We may also prevent that buyer from filing return requests or opening claims. In serious cases or repeated abusive behavior, we may suspend the buyer's account.
> 
> You can help us by reporting the buyer and clearly describing what they are doing. This will help us investigate potential policy violations and take actions to protect you.
> 
> See the abusive buyer policy for buyer behavior that is not allowed.
> 
> *An item is returned after it was used or damaged by the buyer*
> *A buyer retracted their bid or didn't pay*
> *A buyer demanded something not offered in the original listing*
> 
> 
> *Events outside your control*
> *An item arrived late but tracking shows that you shipped on time*
> *Severe weather or carrier disruptions caused the item to arrive late*
> 
> 
> *Other protections*
> *Seller performance standards*
> *eBay Money Back Guarantee requests*
> 
> 
> For top rated sellers who offer returns after 30 or more days, it covers against false SNAD claims and "rented" items (new policy change Oct. 2019) but the coverage is only for TRS and only when sellers have 30+ day return policies.
> 
> Note that Paypal doesn't protect sellers against SNAD disputes either.


I went and looked yesterday and you’re totally right and I’m glad you mentioned PayPal as well since that was my next question. I just was told originally by CS at eBay “we will back you up” but that was nonsense. I am going to be removing all of my luxury items listed on eBay and will stick to fashionphile etc. I hate that people can be taken advantage of this way. It’s totally unfair and the way the high value items rep spoke to me and this his manager was equally horrible. They just didn’t seem to care and were not helpful. eBay needs to change their policies.


----------



## whateve

Feedback from a buyer that mentions I gave her a partial refund. I hope everyone doesn't start asking for one!


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is more of a general buyer complaint but it does have some ties to Ebay/Poshmark. I do offer shipping on items that I sell on websites such as Kijiji; however, these sites do not operate in the same fashion. Items on Kijiji are FINAL SALE. Once money transfers hands, the item is yours. I diligently write my advertisements in order to prevent any surprises as I'm not a garbage person who wishes to scam you. I also offer shipping because I have customers who live in further places within the country that I live in. If you wish to have buyer protection stick to Ebay/Poshmark/whatever.


----------



## muchstuff

Not as serious as other issues but I'm so sick of seeing the word "rare" on bags that clearly aren't.


----------



## BeenBurned

muchstuff said:


> Not as serious as other issues but I'm so sick of seeing the word "rare" on bags that clearly aren't.


Or "vintage" on a 2-year old item.


----------



## muchstuff

BeenBurned said:


> Or "vintage" on a 2-year old item.


That too!


----------



## anthrosphere

When people continue to send me offers/crying over an item I already sold on Posh/Mercari.


----------



## anthrosphere

Seller making a shipping label then proceed to delay my order for 9 days. Then makes excuse after excuse about why it was not shipped. I am so mad.

also EBay's stupid website having issues so I can't escalate a INR claim and PayPal closing my claim with NO explanation!! I am done with PayPal, going to close my account now with them and I will not use them ever again.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Seller making a shipping label then proceed to delay my order for 9 days. Then makes excuse after excuse about why it was not shipped. I am so mad.
> 
> also EBay's stupid website having issues so I can't escalate a INR claim and PayPal closing my claim with NO explanation!! I am done with PayPal, going to close my account now with them and I will not use them ever again.


You can't open a paypal claim if you have an open ebay claim for the same item. That is why it was closed.


----------



## whateve

Buyers who ask for free shipping. Why does it matter to them? I don't accept returns so the total amount they pay should be all they are concerned with, not the amount that is allocated to shipping. If they want a discount equal to the shipping cost, then ask for that.


----------



## bagdabaggies

When you established a clear communication with seller (queries and such) and then paying on time. Suddenly the item being sent is delayed a few days with no explanation.

Also putting in awful packaging that it can be punctured/damaged - was there a point with the shipping cost if they put it in a flimsy packaging.


----------



## rutabaga

This has happened to me twice now...

I buy an item and it arrives as described but REEKING of cheap laundry detergent or febreeze or something. I bought a pair of jeans recently and am currently laundering them for the fourth time (air dried every time to avoid further baking the fragrance into the fabric). Not even Tide can mask the odor of whatever the seller used on the jeans before they mailed them to me. I ended up emailing the seller this morning bc I need to know wtf they used on these jeans. The smell also gets absorbed by other items that I wash in the same load!!!

Last year I bought a dress and I also had to launder it 3-5 times before the smell started to fade. I did a quick internet search and it seems to be a pretty common complaint of buying secondhand, but doesn’t make it any less irritating. I’m tired of unnecessarily washing these jeans until they no longer stink and are wearable.


----------



## UneLiaison

UneLiaison said:


> I fell for a fake purse on Ebay - I feel so ashamed.
> 
> It cost me around € 2000. Luckily I paid via PayPal under buyer protection and will hopefully receive my money back.
> 
> I have raised a SNAD case with the seller, providing loads of pictures as to why her bag is a counterfeit and she has accepted a return of the purse.
> 
> At first, the seller actually refused to send me a return label. But after threatening to escalate this to Ebay and sending her many pictures of why the purse she sent me is fake, she paid me the return fee and now the purse is on its way back to her. I hope she will issue the refund once she receives the fake bag - although she is blatantly still insisting that the bag is authentic.
> 
> This was a life lesson to never be tempted by cheap ebay bag prices again.....


I am so annoyed at Ebay. I kept reporting said bag as a fake to ebay and nothing happened after returning it and receiving my refund. Now someone has bought the bag for 1800€. I feel really bad for the person who fell for this scam.


----------



## Lubina

Nutty buyers or in this case nutty potential buyers. 10 very detailed photos are in the listing. I sent them 5 additional photos they requested of a small-sized item that is $60. Now they want even more photos! 
I am not sending them anymore photos. I am not replying to any more of their messages. I just added their userid to my blocked list. If you are that hesitant or freaked out about buying a pre-owned $60 item, buy one new. They start at $400 and go up from there.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Over-Sensitive Sellers! I just had the strangest experience. I'll make the medium long story short. Seller has an item for sale for $150. She has the Best Offer setting up. I email with 2 questions and receive timely responses. Our correspondence is cordial. 

I decide to make an offer since she has the option available. I offer $130 yesterday afternoon. We all look for a deal right? I hear nothing so I emailed her today to make sure she got it and did she have a thought? (counter-offer). She says she saw it but feels her item is priced well and she's waiting for a full price offer. So I go and purchase at full price and send her an email that says Ok, I have purchased it at your full price. An hour later I receive an email that my purchase was "offer declined". I've never had this happen before and don't know if it's because of a glitch with my cc or what? I go thru the hassle of contacting Ebay and the person is clueless. She tells me my cc went thru and the seller just has to accept the funds.

So I guess seller doesn't want to sell to me. It was nothing personal when I made my offer. She put that option in there and who doesn't want a deal? So I have to conclude she was offended or took it personally which neither was meant by me.


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Over-Sensitive Sellers! I just had the strangest experience. I'll make the medium long story short. Seller has an item for sale for $150. She has the Best Offer setting up. I email with 2 questions and receive timely responses. Our correspondence is cordial.
> 
> I decide to make an offer since she has the option available. I offer $130 yesterday afternoon. We all look for a deal right? I hear nothing so I emailed her today to make sure she got it and did she have a thought? (counter-offer). She says she saw it but feels her item is priced well and she's waiting for a full price offer. So I go and purchase at full price and send her an email that says Ok, I have purchased it at your full price. An hour later I receive an email that my purchase was "offer declined". I've never had this happen before and don't know if it's because of a glitch with my cc or what? I go thru the hassle of contacting Ebay and the person is clueless. She tells me my cc went thru and the seller just has to accept the funds.
> 
> So I guess seller doesn't want to sell to me. It was nothing personal when I made my offer. She put that option in there and who doesn't want a deal? So I have to conclude she was offended or took it personally which neither was meant by me.


Maybe the declined message you received had to do with your $130 offer but your full price purchase went through?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Over-Sensitive Sellers! I just had the strangest experience. I'll make the medium long story short. Seller has an item for sale for $150. She has the Best Offer setting up. I email with 2 questions and receive timely responses. Our correspondence is cordial.
> 
> I decide to make an offer since she has the option available. I offer $130 yesterday afternoon. We all look for a deal right? I hear nothing so I emailed her today to make sure she got it and did she have a thought? (counter-offer). She says she saw it but feels her item is priced well and she's waiting for a full price offer. So I go and purchase at full price and send her an email that says Ok, I have purchased it at your full price. An hour later I receive an email that my purchase was "offer declined". I've never had this happen before and don't know if it's because of a glitch with my cc or what? I go thru the hassle of contacting Ebay and the person is clueless. She tells me my cc went thru and the seller just has to accept the funds.
> 
> So I guess seller doesn't want to sell to me. It was nothing personal when I made my offer. She put that option in there and who doesn't want a deal? So I have to conclude she was offended or took it personally which neither was meant by me.


Does it still show in your purchase history as paid for? I think muchstuff is correct that the message you got is for your previous offer. I've gotten those messages when the item has been sold even before the seller has had a chance to see my offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> Over-Sensitive Sellers! I just had the strangest experience. I'll make the medium long story short. Seller has an item for sale for $150. She has the Best Offer setting up. I email with 2 questions and receive timely responses. Our correspondence is cordial.
> 
> I decide to make an offer since she has the option available. I offer $130 yesterday afternoon. We all look for a deal right? I hear nothing so I emailed her today to make sure she got it and did she have a thought? (counter-offer). She says she saw it but feels her item is priced well and she's waiting for a full price offer. So I go and purchase at full price and send her an email that says Ok, I have purchased it at your full price. An hour later I receive an email that my purchase was "offer declined". I've never had this happen before and don't know if it's because of a glitch with my cc or what? I go thru the hassle of contacting Ebay and the person is clueless. She tells me my cc went thru and the seller just has to accept the funds.
> 
> So I guess seller doesn't want to sell to me. It was nothing personal when I made my offer. She put that option in there and who doesn't want a deal? So I have to conclude she was offended or took it personally which neither was meant by me.





muchstuff said:


> Maybe the declined message you received had to do with your $130 offer but your full price purchase went through?





whateve said:


> Does it still show in your purchase history as paid for? I think muchstuff is correct that the message you got is for your previous offer. I've gotten those messages when the item has been sold even before the seller has had a chance to see my offer.


If you have a pending offer (one that hasn't been accepted or declined), if someone comes and BINs the item, all offerers get a declined email. It doesn't matter that it was your offer and that you are the full price buyer.


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Maybe the declined message you received had to do with your $130 offer but your full price purchase went through?





whateve said:


> Does it still show in your purchase history as paid for? I think muchstuff is correct that the message you got is for your previous offer. I've gotten those messages when the item has been sold even before the seller has had a chance to see my offer.


Based on what you both wrote, I just went to my Ebay account and you're correct! Thank you, that never occurred to me as I don't Ebay that much and I've never bid and then paid full price. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeenBurned said:


> If you have a pending offer (one that hasn't been accepted or declined), if someone comes and BINs the item, all offerers get a declined email. It doesn't matter that it was your offer and that you are the full price buyer.


Thank you, with all of your help I've learned something. I was just so surprised to see that my offer was declined I assumed it was either my CC (which it wasn't) or her cancelling on me (which she didn't). Color me embarrassed.


----------



## Gabs007

Sellers who cancel items right after you paid or before you can even pay, gosh if you don't want to sell the item too cheap (not my fault if others don't bid) list it higher or use a reserve


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> Sellers who cancel items right after you paid or before you can even pay, gosh if you don't want to sell the item too cheap (not my fault if others don't bid) list it higher or use a reserve


I had to do this awhile ago. I had relisted a bunch of items, changing the prices, but one of them accidentally posted at $2 with free shipping when it was supposed to be $20. Of course, someone had to buy it at that price and I had to cancel. Shipping would have cost me over $3. I got a defect on my account as a result and I had to pay the fees, but with such a low amount, the fees weren't much.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I had to do this awhile ago. I had relisted a bunch of items, changing the prices, but one of them accidentally posted at $2 with free shipping when it was supposed to be $20. Of course, someone had to buy it at that price and I had to cancel. Shipping would have cost me over $3. I got a defect on my account as a result and I had to pay the fees, but with such a low amount, the fees weren't much.



That is totally understandable, but seriously, lately a bunch of things I bought, and they were all running their due course of 7 days, some of them not even that much of a bargain, paid for them, they cancelled, and one sent me an email offering me that item for 3 times the auction price, which is actually more expensive than in the shop, took me a while to figure how they got my email, but since I paid with PayPal, it apparently shows up. If somebody would go "look, I made a mistake here" - I wouldn't have made a big deal about it, but the whole just ding, cancel...


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> That is totally understandable, but seriously, lately a bunch of things I bought, and they were all running their due course of 7 days, some of them not even that much of a bargain, paid for them, they cancelled, and one sent me an email offering me that item for 3 times the auction price, which is actually more expensive than in the shop, took me a while to figure how they got my email, but since I paid with PayPal, it apparently shows up. If somebody would go "look, I made a mistake here" - I wouldn't have made a big deal about it, but the whole just ding, cancel...


BTW, Ebay didn't give me the option to cancel because there was a mistake in the listing. The only option I had was that it was out of stock or damaged.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> BTW, Ebay didn't give me the option to cancel because there was a mistake in the listing. The only option I had was that it was out of stock or damaged.



I had sellers who cancelled because they made a mistake and they sent me a message and explained, I was cool with that, however somebody cancelling without an explanation and then trying to sell me the item for more than it costs new in a shop, and it wasn't a buy now but a 7 day auction... Not happy about it.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Searched, compared, searched again.  Found what I wanted with 'Make Offer' shown; new-ish seller with 100% FB.  Did some checking offsite and found that the seller was a business that was closing and clearing out their remaining stock.  Made an offer just a few dollars under BIN, not much.  Offer stagnated for a while, then showed as accepted.  Paid 40 some dollars that day, 12/16.  Waited.  Nothing.  On the last day before I could open a dispute, I get a 'shipped' message, but tracking only shows 'label created'.  USPS site shows 'awaiting acceptance' or whatever.  Nothing further happens.  About 4 days after the estimated due date, I open a dispute for full refund.  Message says if seller doesn't respond we'll step in starting January 8th.  Meanwhile, formerly glowing 100% FB is now beginning to rack up Negs for non-delivery.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I had a buyer ask to return a NWT Brahmin wallet because she doesn't like it.  Even though I don't take returns I told her yes, send it back.  Within a 4 minute span, she sent this request, opened a return claim in Ebay, and filed a claim with her credit card!  What!! I called Ebay and they told me to dispute her CC claim which I did, and they said they will do battle now.  So I'm sure this is a scam to get her $ back and keep the wallet.  I've never dealt with this before.


----------



## houseof999

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had a buyer ask to return a NWT Brahmin wallet because she doesn't like it.  Even though I don't take returns I told her yes, send it back.  Within a 4 minute span, she sent this request, opened a return claim in Ebay, and filed a claim with her credit card!  What!! I called Ebay and they told me to dispute her CC claim which I did, and they said they will do battle now.  So I'm sure this is a scam to get her $ back and keep the wallet.  I've never dealt with this before.


What claim did she file with CC? That she didn't buy it?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> What claim did she file with CC? That she didn't buy it?


It calls it a payment dispute.


----------



## houseof999

Luvpurplepurses said:


> It calls it a payment dispute.


So sorry you're going through this. Can this buyer go on the block buyers list thread?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> So sorry you're going through this. Can this buyer go on the block buyers list thread?


Good idea!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had a buyer ask to return a NWT Brahmin wallet because she doesn't like it.  Even though I don't take returns I told her yes, send it back.  Within a 4 minute span, she sent this request, opened a return claim in Ebay, and filed a claim with her credit card!  What!! I called Ebay and they told me to dispute her CC claim which I did, and they said they will do battle now.  So I'm sure this is a scam to get her $ back and keep the wallet.  I've never dealt with this before.





Luvpurplepurses said:


> It calls it a payment dispute.


If the c.c. dispute is for unauthorized transaction, you should be protected as long as the pp transaction shows "eligible" for seller protection. 

For the return request, you wouldn't have been obligated to accept the return although if you did, you could withhold original shipping and return shipping would be at her expense.  

AFAIK, now that the chargeback is filed, the ebay dispute should be closed (automatically).


----------



## Sakura198427

Buyer made an offer on a bag.  I accepted.  Hours later, she started asking for serial number and further clarification, etc, and still hasn’t paid. People, ask questions first, before you buy!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Searched, compared, searched again.  Found what I wanted with 'Make Offer' shown; new-ish seller with 100% FB.  Did some checking offsite and found that the seller was a business that was closing and clearing out their remaining stock.  Made an offer just a few dollars under BIN, not much.  Offer stagnated for a while, then showed as accepted.  Paid 40 some dollars that day, 12/16.  Waited.  Nothing.  On the last day before I could open a dispute, I get a 'shipped' message, but tracking only shows 'label created'.  USPS site shows 'awaiting acceptance' or whatever.  Nothing further happens.  About 4 days after the estimated due date, I open a dispute for full refund.  Message says if seller doesn't respond we'll step in starting January 8th.  Meanwhile, formerly glowing 100% FB is now beginning to rack up Negs for non-delivery.



Stepped in it.  Closed.  Refunded.  Negged.


----------



## Gabs007

Luvpurplepurses said:


> It calls it a payment dispute.



Since she claimed she didn't like it, she can't claim she didn't get it but my faith in eBay customer support is not great.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Gabs007 said:


> Since she claimed she didn't like it, she can't claim she didn't get it but my faith in eBay customer support is not great.


She isn't claiming that she didn't get it.  My guess is she didn't like the fact that she would have to pay to ship it back and she wouldn't get her original postage refunded.  What I don't understand is what happens next.  I was forced to be on eBay's managed pay, so will I keep my $ no matter what?  I was shocked she filed a claim with her credit card, since I did agree to take the return.  And I agree with you my faith in eBay's CS is slim to none.  I just don't want to be the funds and the wallet.


----------



## Gabs007

Luvpurplepurses said:


> She isn't claiming that she didn't get it.  My guess is she didn't like the fact that she would have to pay to ship it back and she wouldn't get her original postage refunded.  What I don't understand is what happens next.  I was forced to be on eBay's managed pay, so will I keep my $ no matter what?  I was shocked she filed a claim with her credit card, since I did agree to take the return.  And I agree with you my faith in eBay's CS is slim to none.  I just don't want to be the funds and the wallet.



I totally understand, I am not quite sure what managed pay is, but could I suggest that you sent her a message through the eBay system, act like you believe she mistakenly filed a claim and be "nice" enough to warn her about fraudulent claims and that you have forwarded her message that she doesn't like and that you agreed to a return to eBay, you don't want to press charges for a fraudulent claim but you would be forced to do so if she keeps it up...

I would check if she is a newbie and maybe really made a mistake.


----------



## poptarts

I recently had several buyers who did BIN, THEN messages me saying they'll pay a few days later because they need time to get their money together; I cancelled those transactions of course because I would rather have an item listed for a longer period of time than to deal with potentially troublesome buyers.

People shouldn't commit to a purchase when they don't have the money. If you need your money for something actually important (I sell mostly shoes, they're not important nor a life necessity!), handle that first;  buy when you are ready.


----------



## whateve

poptarts said:


> I recently had several buyers who did BIN, THEN messages me saying they'll pay a few days later because they need time to get their money together; I cancelled those transactions of course because I would rather have an item listed for a longer period of time than to deal with potentially troublesome buyers.
> 
> People shouldn't commit to a purchase when they don't have the money. If you need your money for something actually important (I sell mostly shoes, they're not important nor a life necessity!), handle that first;  buy when you are ready.


If you cancel, you'll have to pay FVF fees unless you claimed the buyer asked to cancel. These buyers can still leave you feedback.


----------



## poptarts

whateve said:


> If you cancel, you'll have to pay FVF fees unless you claimed the buyer asked to cancel. These buyers can still leave you feedback.



That was one of my concerns, so I called eBay, they told me the same thing: to cancel under "buyer requested to cancel". They said the buyers cannot leave me feedback since they have not paid for the item, is that not correct?


----------



## whateve

poptarts said:


> That was one of my concerns, so I called eBay, they told me the same thing: to cancel under "buyer requested to cancel". They said the buyers cannot leave me feedback since they have not paid for the item, is that not correct?


I don't know. In the past I got feedback from a buyer who never paid but they might have changed that. I'm surprised ebay told you say buyer requested to cancel since they didn't. I recently had a buyer request to cancel. She had already paid. I canceled, which issued her a refund, and she gave me feedback.

Why don't you have your listings set to require immediate payment on BIN? I do, and I don't have this problem unless I accept an offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

poptarts said:


> I recently had several buyers who did BIN, THEN messages me saying they'll pay a few days later because they need time to get their money together; I cancelled those transactions of course because I would rather have an item listed for a longer period of time than to deal with potentially troublesome buyers.
> 
> People shouldn't commit to a purchase when they don't have the money. If you need your money for something actually important (I sell mostly shoes, they're not important nor a life necessity!), handle that first;  buy when you are ready.





whateve said:


> If you cancel, you'll have to pay FVF fees unless you claimed the buyer asked to cancel. These buyers can still leave you feedback.





poptarts said:


> That was one of my concerns, so I called eBay, they told me the same thing: to cancel under "buyer requested to cancel". They said the buyers cannot leave me feedback since they have not paid for the item, is that not correct?





whateve said:


> I don't know. In the past I got feedback from a buyer who never paid but they might have changed that. I'm surprised ebay told you say buyer requested to cancel since they didn't. I recently had a buyer request to cancel. She had already paid. I canceled, which issued her a refund, and she gave me feedback.
> 
> Why don't you have your listings set to require immediate payment on BIN? I do, and I don't have this problem unless I accept an offer.


I have a different opinion.

You have the option of making IPR (immediate payment required) in BIN listings. In that case, the sale doesn't go through and item isn't sold until payment has been made.

Instead of lying and claiming the buyer requested a cancellation when you didn't choose to require IPR, why not just wait for the payment and any future listings, choose IPR.

Non-payers cannot leave feedback when they've gotten a strike but AFAIK, cancellations can leave feedback.

As for advice from ebay CS, they're notorious for giving inaccurate information and telling you what you want to hear just to get you off the phone faster.

ETA: Notice that you can check IPR. You won't get delayed BIN payments this way!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have a different opinion.
> 
> You have the option of making IPR (immediate payment required) in BIN listings. In that case, the sale doesn't go through and item isn't sold until payment has been made.
> 
> Instead of lying and claiming the buyer requested a cancellation when you didn't choose to require IPR, why not just wait for the payment and any future listings, choose IPR.
> 
> Non-payers cannot leave feedback when they've gotten a strike but AFAIK, cancellations can leave feedback.
> 
> As for advice from ebay CS, they're notorious for giving inaccurate information and telling you what you want to hear just to get you off the phone faster.
> 
> ETA: Notice that you can check IPR. You won't get delayed BIN payments this way!
> View attachment 4644309


Your opinion is the same as mine.


----------



## poptarts

whateve said:


> I don't know. In the past I got feedback from a buyer who never paid but they might have changed that. I'm surprised ebay told you say buyer requested to cancel since they didn't. I recently had a buyer request to cancel. She had already paid. I canceled, which issued her a refund, and she gave me feedback.
> 
> Why don't you have your listings set to require immediate payment on BIN? I do, and I don't have this problem unless I accept an offer.





BeenBurned said:


> I have a different opinion.
> 
> You have the option of making IPR (immediate payment required) in BIN listings. In that case, the sale doesn't go through and item isn't sold until payment has been made.
> 
> Instead of lying and claiming the buyer requested a cancellation when you didn't choose to require IPR, why not just wait for the payment and any future listings, choose IPR.
> 
> Non-payers cannot leave feedback when they've gotten a strike but AFAIK, cancellations can leave feedback.
> 
> As for advice from ebay CS, they're notorious for giving inaccurate information and telling you what you want to hear just to get you off the phone faster.
> 
> ETA: Notice that you can check IPR. You won't get delayed BIN payments this way!
> View attachment 4644309



It was not my intention to "lie", I just did what I've been instructed to do in this situation by eBay. Whether they tend to give false information or not, I don't know anything about that. I just double-checked my current BIN items and they all have immediate payment checked, so I'm unsure what happened before, an oversight on my end probably. Thank you both for your advice.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Your opinion is the same as mine.


I did see your comment (after I'd posted) asking why she doesn't use IPR. I'm not sure if it was there when I first started responding but yes, that's the easiest way to prevent BIN'ers from being non-payers!

I was more concerned with disputing that she should lie in order to cancel.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I did see your comment (after I'd posted) asking why she doesn't use IPR. I'm not sure if it was there when I first started responding but yes, that's the easiest way to prevent BIN'ers from being non-payers!
> 
> I was more concerned with disputing that she should lie in order to cancel.


I don't approve of lying either, even if ebay tells you to do so.


----------



## whateve

Stupid Bonanza! I don't know why I bother listing things there but I do. All I seem to do with them is remove them when they've sold on other sites. So today, I couldn't find the listing I was looking for. It turns out it was inactive. Why? Because Bonanza decided that I hadn't chosen a proper color. In the list of color options was one titled "many colors" which was true for my item so that's what I picked. Apparently, even though it is in the list of color options, it isn't valid. It turned out I have several listings that were never being seen because at some point after I created the listings, Bonanza decided the color code was invalid.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't know why I bother listing things there but I do. All I seem to do with them is remove them when they've sold on other sites.


^^ With regard to the above, I find the same. (Bonanza has gotten considerably slower than it used to be.) 

But rather than delete my listings that sold on another site, I "reserve" it. Reserved items stay viewable (by the seller) forever (or close to it) so if I ever need to reactivate, easily find my pictures or sell similar, I have that listing available to use as a template. OTOH, items on Ebay aren't viewable for as long so once a listing disappears, you have to start from scratch to relist.  

And since we're discussing Bonz. I had a first. I do auto-importing to Bonanza of my new listings from ebay. 

This morning, I got a notice that one of my listings was suppressed and not activated because it violated their "prohibited items" policy. 

After contacting Bonz, I learned the item wasn't listed and not allowed because they've received cease and desist orders from certain companies (one of which is the brand of item I tried to list) merely because that company doesn't want their items resold. 

While this is a violation of First Sale Doctrine, the law that allows consumers of legitimate items procured legally to resell, destroy or do what they want with such items, I've accepted that I just won't list on Bonanza.

But that's nonsense!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> ^^ With regard to the above, I find the same. (Bonanza has gotten considerably slower than it used to be.)
> 
> But rather than delete my listings that sold on another site, I "reserve" it. Reserved items stay viewable (by the seller) forever (or close to it) so if I ever need to reactivate, easily find my pictures or sell similar, I have that listing available to use as a template. OTOH, items on Ebay aren't viewable for as long so once a listing disappears, you have to start from scratch to relist.
> 
> And since we're discussing Bonz. I had a first. I do auto-importing to Bonanza of my new listings from ebay.
> 
> This morning, I got a notice that one of my listings was suppressed and not activated because it violated their "prohibited items" policy.
> 
> After contacting Bonz, I learned the item wasn't listed and not allowed because they've received cease and desist orders from certain companies (one of which is the brand of item I tried to list) merely because that company doesn't want their items resold.
> 
> While this is a violation of First Sale Doctrine, the law that allows consumers of legitimate items procured legally to resell, destroy or do what they want with such items, I've accepted that I just won't list on Bonanza.
> 
> But that's nonsense!


That's ridiculous but not worth fighting. If Bonanza isn't smart enough to know the law, I wouldn't want to try to convince them.

Years ago, you told me to just set the price to 0 to remove it from my shop, so that is what I've been doing. I never create a listing from scratch on Bonanza, even though now when you copy a listing, it doesn't copy the pictures or description. 

I stopped importing my listings to Bonz because it was only bringing in 2 pictures and many of the item specifics weren't being imported correctly.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Years ago, you told me to just set the price to 0 to remove it from my shop, so that is what I've been doing. I never create a listing from scratch on Bonanza, even though now when you copy a listing, it doesn't copy the pictures or description.


Yep, that's what I used to do then. It was before I found the "reserve" button.


----------



## whateve

Sellers who ignore questions! I'm the only watcher. Now she's lost me.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Seller misdescribes the item, ignores me, leaves false positive feedback (eBay removed), and then accuses me of defrauding her because her address on eBay is incorrect and she hasn’t got the return.  eBay refunded in full.  Careless seller thinks it’s all my fault.  Awful.


----------



## whateve

One of the reasons postage costs are so high is because people take advantage of free stuff. My seller used 8 padded flat rate envelopes as bubble wrap around the purse before putting it in a medium flat rate box. He charged $18 for shipping!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> One of the reasons postage costs are so high is because people take advantage of free stuff. My seller used 8 padded flat rate envelopes as bubble wrap around the purse before putting it in a medium flat rate box. He charged $18 for shipping!


I know someone who took packing materials to the post office after receiving something along those lines and got the postmaster to file a complaint. They took the sender's information from the return address on the label. 

I don't know if it went anywhere but I would expect that if the same person does it often enough, the p.o. will come after them.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I know someone who took packing materials to the post office after receiving something along those lines and got the postmaster to file a complaint. They took the sender's information from the return address on the label.
> 
> I don't know if it went anywhere but I would expect that if the same person does it often enough, the p.o. will come after them.


Hmm, I threw the box away. I wonder if I should retrieve it. I think I will eventually reuse those flat rate envelopes legitimately.


----------



## Lubina

I use usps so mine would be buyers who pay for an item on Friday at 7pm then email me Saturday morning asking for tracking info and an e.t.a. Want it in 30 minute or less, 7 days per week? Call Amazon or Domino's!!


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> I use usps so mine would be buyers who pay for an item on Friday at 7pm then email me Saturday morning asking for tracking info and an e.t.a. Want it in 30 minute or less, 7 days per week? Call Amazon or Domino's!!


I don't know if this is a glitch but last week when I bought something on ebay, I got the email from Ebay that said the seller is preparing your shipment, which usually means he has just bought postage through ebay. The tracking number wasn't added to my purchase page for about 24 hours.

Because of that, I was almost going to contact him to ask for the tracking number, but then I found it had updated the next day.


----------



## holiday123

Sellers who steal all their pictures and descriptions from the manufacturer. This particular seller I was looking at uses all of Coach’s stock photos and adds just 1 of their own of the actual item. The description is a direct copy/paste from the site.  And not that I have a problem with this because free market and all, but they buy up all of the sold out colors/bags and mark the items up well above retail. If you are going to do that, at least do you own work taking pictures and writing up the items.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Sellers who steal all their pictures and descriptions from the manufacturer. This particular seller I was looking at uses all of Coach’s stock photos and adds just 1 of their own of the actual item. The description is a direct copy/paste from the site.  And not that I have a problem with this because free market and all, but they buy up all of the sold out colors/bags and mark the items up well above retail. If you are going to do that, at least do you own work taking pictures and writing up the items.


It is actually copyright infringement to use Coach's photos and description without their permission.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> It is actually copyright infringement to use Coach's photos and description without their permission.


I might have told the seller that right after I posted this. I logged into my buyer account and asked if she had any actual pictures of the bag vs those she stole from Coach and let her know it was copyright infringement. She never replied lol. I know I shouldn't have messaged her, but I couldn't help it!


----------



## BadWolf10

I bought a handbag from eBay. First time in a while. It was listed as NWT. When it arrived, there were scuff marks on the corners and animal hair in the main compartment and zippered compartments. I opened a return - Item Not As Described Case. Seller approved and I shipped it back. Here is where it gets frustrating-seller messaged me yesterday telling me they can not refund my money because ebay said I have an open dispute and if I close my eBay case, then they can refund my money. Yeah, no. Not gonna happen. As soon as I do that they have the bag and my money. I stopped communicating with him right then. I contacted ebay and they said that was the right choice,  noting that if I had done that they would not be able to force him to refund my money. As it stands, in 2 days if he hasn't,  they can force the refund. Most sellers are honest,  but this guy tried to fool me.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BadWolf10 said:


> I bought a handbag from eBay. First time in a while. It was listed as NWT. When it arrived, there were scuff marks on the corners and animal hair in the main compartment and zippered compartments. I opened a return - Item Not As Described Case. Seller approved and I shipped it back. Here is where it gets frustrating-seller messaged me yesterday telling me they can not refund my money because ebay said I have an open dispute and if I close my eBay case, then they can refund my money. Yeah, no. Not gonna happen. As soon as I do that they have the bag and my money. I stopped communicating with him right then. I contacted ebay and they said that was the right choice,  noting that if I had done that they would not be able to force him to refund my money. As it stands, in 2 days if he hasn't,  they can force the refund. Most sellers are honest,  but this guy tried to fool me.


Very smart on your part and good warning to others.


----------



## BeenBurned

BadWolf10 said:


> I bought a handbag from eBay. First time in a while. It was listed as NWT. When it arrived, there were scuff marks on the corners and animal hair in the main compartment and zippered compartments. I opened a return - Item Not As Described Case. Seller approved and I shipped it back. Here is where it gets frustrating-seller messaged me yesterday telling me they can not refund my money because ebay said I have an open dispute and if I close my eBay case, then they can refund my money. Yeah, no. Not gonna happen. As soon as I do that they have the bag and my money. I stopped communicating with him right then. I contacted ebay and they said that was the right choice,  noting that if I had done that they would not be able to force him to refund my money. As it stands, in 2 days if he hasn't,  they can force the refund. Most sellers are honest,  but this guy tried to fool me.


Good move on your part. NEVER close a dispute before getting your refund. The dispute will close automatically once the seller issues the refund. (And for the record, refunds can be done either through the ebay OR the paypal transaction.)

Your seller is FOS, lying and trying to further scam you. 

Please post the ID so we can know who to avoid!


----------



## BadWolf10

The ID is tabbjb. I was surprised by this behavior because they have a high feedback count at 100%. I will be leaving feedback after this, but I will leave out the opening a dispute, because I think eBay will delete my feedback if mentioned.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

The opposite happened to my elderly mom a few years ago (before she moved in with me)... she sold a brand new Kate Spade phone case I gave her to sell (she loves to sell stuff!). It was brand new from Nordstrom, but the packaging had a small tear on it (it was a clearance item). I didn't use it since I upgraded my phone a few days after I bought the case. Anyway, the buyer opened a case, claiming it wasn’t new because the packaging had a tear (where the box opens). My mom refunded immediately, which closed the case (I guess), and the buyer never shipped back the case. She claimed it was because she couldn’t get/use the “ebay Shipping label”... but then my mom sent her shipping money via PayPal, which she also kept. My mom got screwed, and eBay couldn’t help. That buyer had great reviews... Some buyers are scammers too. Now my mom rarely sells anything...


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> The opposite happened to my elderly mom a few years ago (before she moved in with me)... she sold a brand new Kate Spade phone case I gave her to sell (she loves to sell stuff!). It was brand new from Nordstrom, but the packaging had a small tear on it (it was a clearance item). I didn't use it since I upgraded my phone a few days after I bought the case. Anyway, the buyer opened a case, claiming it wasn’t new because the packaging had a tear (where the box opens). My mom refunded immediately, which closed the case (I guess), and the buyer never shipped back the case. She claimed it was because she couldn’t get/use the “ebay Shipping label”... but then my mom sent her shipping money via PayPal, which she also kept. My mom got screwed, and eBay couldn’t help. That buyer had great reviews... Some buyers are scammers too. Now my mom rarely sells anything...


Once I had a seller refund before I shipped back. I hadn't even opened a case. I just told her I couldn't stand the smell of the bag. It wasn't a cheap item either. I used my own money to ship it back. I wasn't going to ask her for shipping money after she had been so nice. 

Another time I told a seller the bag was fake. Not only did she refund and tell me to keep the bag but she sent me another one!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Sellers who encourage you to ask questions because they don't take returns and then don't answer questions.
Right now I am looking at a vintage clothing item with lots of pics but a description that is limited to the item being in very good condition (it is pre-owned) and any color differences being from the flash. However, I am seeing stains and wanted to know if those are indeed stains and if there are any more (again, no returns seller). Crickets. Sigh..
Oh and shipping is almost $12.00 for an item that is probably under 1 lb packed.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Sellers who encourage you to ask questions because they don't take returns and then don't answer questions.
> Right now I am looking at a vintage clothing item with lots of pics but a description that is limited to the item being in very good condition (it is pre-owned) and any color differences being from the flash. However, I am seeing stains and wanted to know if those are indeed stains and if there are any more (again, no returns seller). Crickets. Sigh..
> Oh and shipping is almost $12.00 for an item that is probably under 1 lb packed.


That's what the "back" button is for! I wouldn't buy from a non-responsive seller. If I ask a question, I need an answer before deciding whether to buy and if there's no answer BEFORE a sale, I can't even imagine how difficult that seller would be if I had a problem after receiving the item.


----------



## grtlegs

BeenBurned said:


> That's what the "back" button is for! I wouldn't buy from a non-responsive seller. If I ask a question, I need an answer before deciding whether to buy and if there's no answer BEFORE a sale, I can't even imagine how difficult that seller would be if I had a problem after receiving the item.




This whole asking a question thing is one of my pet peeves too....yeah, they say no returns, but when you ask a question, the seller's attitude is this is such a bother to respond....and yet they are selling an item that is in the hundreds of dollars and find it a bother to answer a question.....do these sellers think people buy things in the hundreds of dollars blindly?...I have found this same attitude on postmark....you post a question in the comments section and get crickets.....


----------



## BeautyAddict58

grtlegs said:


> This whole asking a question thing is one of my pet peeves too....yeah, they say no returns, but when you ask a question, the seller's attitude is this is such a bother to respond....and yet they are selling an item that is in the hundreds of dollars and find it a bother to answer a question.....do these sellers think people buy things in the hundreds of dollars blindly?...I have found this same attitude on postmark....you post a question in the comments section and get crickets.....


The item is cheap for what it is and I would not be complaining if not for the seller's explicit request to ask questions. 
No, I have not purchased yet. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Fullcloset

I think its because so many people ask questions and never buy that sellers sometimes get a sense from the question whether they really are interested or just browsing and sometimes from the question, a seller gets a sense that the buyer is going to be a PIA and would rather not engage them. Experience. Also, for me, sometimes I have stuff stored away after I list it and to drag it out to answer a random question -  isn't worth the effort, especially on items I'm going to make very little on. I try mostly to be accommodating but have to honestly say there are some I don't get back to. And I think a lot of sellers put the "ask questions" as a boiler plate to back themselves if a non returnable item comes back because the seller didn't mention something - like whether the lining is nylon or acetate.They can at least come back and say - well they didn't ask and that isn't something normally put in a description. I've had people go ahead and buy anyway and others not.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Fullcloset said:


> I think its because so many people ask questions and never buy that sellers sometimes get a sense from the question whether they really are interested or just browsing and sometimes from the question, a seller gets a sense that the buyer is going to be a PIA and would rather not engage them. Experience. Also, for me, sometimes I have stuff stored away after I list it and to drag it out to answer a random question -  isn't worth the effort, especially on items I'm going to make very little on. I try mostly to be accommodating but have to honestly say there are some I don't get back to. And I think a lot of sellers put the "ask questions" as a boiler plate to back themselves if a non returnable item comes back because the seller didn't mention something - like whether the lining is nylon or acetate.They can at least come back and say - well they didn't ask and that isn't something normally put in a description. I've had people go ahead and buy anyway and others not.


You know, I'm actually the seller who will answer every question, drag out the item to provide more measurements or photos. My next "pet peeve" would be buyers who don't even say thank you (I do not ever expect anyone who asks questions to buy although it feels nice when some do). Latest one: buyer asked for measurements of every item in a cutter (read: not sold for wear but for crafts) lot, which I gave. No response.


----------



## whateve

BeautyAddict58 said:


> You know, I'm actually the seller who will answer every question, drag out the item to provide more measurements or photos. My next "pet peeve" would be buyers who don't even say thank you (I do not ever expect anyone who asks questions to buy although it feels nice when some do). Latest one: buyer asked for measurements of every item in a cutter (read: not sold for wear but for crafts) lot, which I gave. No response.


I'm the same way and I'm amazed at how many people don't even bother to say thank you. I start wondering if they even saw the message.


----------



## whateve

Seller has listing set up with buy it now OBO. She sent me an offer. I can't counter and I can't submit an offer because of the outstanding offer.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Seller has listing set up with buy it now OBO. She sent me an offer. I can't counter and I can't submit an offer because of the outstanding offer.


If she sent you an offer don't you have the ability to accept it or counter? Confused...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> If she sent you an offer don't you have the ability to accept it or counter? Confused...


No, just accept.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> No, just accept.


Then I guess the seller has clicked off the counter offer option? I know there is one.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Then I guess the seller has clicked off the counter offer option? I know there is one.


That must be it. I didn't know that option existed.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That must be it. I didn't know that option existed.


Yup, I've sent offers and I've not given them the option of counter-offering. You could always message the seller and make an offer that way?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Yup, I've sent offers and I've not given them the option of counter-offering. You could always message the seller and make an offer that way?


I did that. She didn't want to accept any counter offer. Her offer was so little I don't know why she bothered.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Seller has listing set up with buy it now OBO. She sent me an offer. I can't counter and I can't submit an offer because of the outstanding offer.





muchstuff said:


> Yup, I've sent offers and I've not given them the option of counter-offering. You could always message the seller and make an offer that way?





whateve said:


> I did that. She didn't want to accept any counter offer. Her offer was so little I don't know why she bothered.


When a seller sends an offer, she has the option of choosing whether to allow a counteroffer. On my listing, "allow counteroffer" is the default.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I did that. She didn't want to accept any counter offer. Her offer was so little I don't know why she bothered.


Keeps it fresh in some of the watchers’ minds I guess.


----------



## whateve

I just noticed that 4 of my items fell off ebay at some point. They aren't in my active or inactive listings. It's hard to sell things if they aren't even listed!


----------



## Lubina

whateve said:


> I just noticed that 4 of my items fell off ebay at some point. They aren't in my active or inactive listings. It's hard to sell things if they aren't even listed!



This is one of my pet peeves. Ended listings and saved drafts that disappear! Especially since some listing programs are no longer compatible would it really be that difficult for ebay to increase the number of inactive/ended listings and saved drafts visible to a seller? It does not have to be some absurdly high number, but greater than what it is now would be helpful or to receive an alert that a certain inactive listing is about to be deleted or that you have X number of saved draft remaining before creating another will results in a deletion of an existing one.

Another pet peeve I am dealing with now is sellers who 1- advertise combined shipping, but then just double, triple, quadruple the price based on the number of items you purchase. Of course there are all kinds of factors that affect shipping. Been there, but if it cost $6 to ship 2 identical tank tops how does it cost $10 to ship 3?
Which brings me to a 3rd pet peeve: Using flat rate boxes for lightweight items.
I ask a seller how they calculated the combined shipping rate for a 2lb, non-fragile, small item that is travelling 200 miles.
Answer: they are using a flat rate box.  They did not state they use flat rate boxes prior to my purchase.
Shipping Tip: Flat rate boxes only make economic sense for heavy items. Regular priority, a regional box even parcel select with added insurance would cost half the flat box rate!


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> This is one of my pet peeves. Ended listings and saved drafts that disappear! Especially since some listing programs are no longer compatible would it really be that difficult for ebay to increase the number of inactive/ended listings and saved drafts visible to a seller? It does not have to be some absurdly high number, but greater than what it is now would be helpful or to receive an alert that a certain inactive listing is about to be deleted or that you have X number of saved draft remaining before creating another will results in a deletion of an existing one.
> 
> Another pet peeve I am dealing with now is sellers who 1- advertise combined shipping, but then just double, triple, quadruple the price based on the number of items you purchase. Of course there are all kinds of factors that affect shipping. Been there, but if it cost $6 to ship 2 identical tank tops how does it cost $10 to ship 3?
> Which brings me to a 3rd pet peeve: Using flat rate boxes for lightweight items.
> I ask a seller how they calculated the combined shipping rate for a 2lb, non-fragile, small item that is travelling 200 miles.
> Answer: they are using a flat rate box.  They did not state they use flat rate boxes prior to my purchase.
> Shipping Tip: Flat rate boxes only make economic sense for heavy items. Regular priority, a regional box even parcel select with added insurance would cost half the flat box rate!


In my case, the listings should have never been inactive. They should have been automatically relisted. I have no idea how long they've been off.

I have a reverse problem to the flat rate box issue. Sellers who use the shipping calculator and don't offer a flat rate option. Many items I look at could fit in a flat rate box. Since I live on a coast, the shipping calculator cost is sometimes outrageously expensive. 

I empathize with the sellers who offer combined shipping. I've sold items that weigh 6 ounces. One or two I can ship first class fairly cheaply, but add in the third, and that pushes the weight up into priority. I'd rather buyers just contact me and ask specifically what it will cost for them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lubina said:


> Which brings me to a 3rd pet peeve: Using flat rate boxes for lightweight items.
> I ask a seller how they calculated the combined shipping rate for a 2lb, non-fragile, small item that is travelling 200 miles.
> Answer: they are using a flat rate box.  They did not state they use flat rate boxes prior to my purchase.
> Shipping Tip: Flat rate boxes only make economic sense for heavy items. Regular priority, a regional box even parcel select with added insurance would cost half the flat box rate!


While your complaint is valid (that FRB pricing is often more than priority shipping by weight), the seller doesn't have to disclose whether they ship by weight or FRB. As long as they ship by priority mail if the item is listed as such, they're ebay-legal. 

In sellers' defense, a reason many just use flat rate boxes is that those are what they get at the p.o. Most post offices don't have a variety of priority mail packaging other than FR and the sellers either don't have space in their homes or are unaware that they can order any priority mail packaging online so for them, it's just more convenient to use FRB for everything.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I lost a bag in transit due to the pandemic. I refunded the buyer as soon as a request was made, which I was expecting. Not her fault.  Nor mine. Anyway, unfortunately I lost a bag ($700 AUD) plus postage 

In April I shipped a bag from Australia to Denmark and a few days after posting - while the bag was in transit in Singapore - Denmark suddenly changed postal regulations to not accepting air mail. Sea ok and courier ok but mail was stopped due to the pandemic.  So my shipment came back to a transit point in Sydney for "transfer to sea transit" and there it's sat ever since.  It might be on a ship on the way to Denmark or it might be in a postal warehouse in Australia... who knows?
Anyway, it's my loss and I'm sorry about the bag too.  It was a very nice pre-owned bag and it seems sad that it's gone nowhere *sigh*
Oh well ...


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Sorry this happened to you  Fingers crossed it turns up at some point in the next few weeks.


----------



## Straight-Laced

MulberryMermaid said:


> Sorry this happened to you  Fingers crossed it turns up at some point in the next few weeks.


Thank you 
I’m kind of resigned to the bag being lost now, a very minor casualty of the pandemic, but it would be great if it eventually came back home to me. I’d definitely be holding on to it if it did


----------



## IntheOcean

Straight-Laced said:


> I lost a bag in transit due to the pandemic. I refunded the buyer as soon as a request was made, which I was expecting. Not her fault.  Nor mine. Anyway, unfortunately I lost a bag ($700 AUD) plus postage
> 
> In April I shipped a bag from Australia to Denmark and a few days after posting - while the bag was in transit in Singapore - Denmark suddenly changed postal regulations to not accepting air mail. Sea ok and courier ok but mail was stopped due to the pandemic.  So my shipment came back to a transit point in Sydney for "transfer to sea transit" and there it's sat ever since.  It might be on a ship on the way to Denmark or it might be in a postal warehouse in Australia... who knows?
> Anyway, it's my loss and I'm sorry about the bag too.  It was a very nice pre-owned bag and it seems sad that it's gone nowhere *sigh*
> Oh well ...


Was the bag insured in any way? I'm not familiar with the Australian post, sorry. If it doesn't turn up will you be able to file a claim with the post office and get your money back?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you
> I’m kind of resigned to the bag being lost now, a very minor casualty of the pandemic, but it would be great if it eventually came back home to me. I’d definitely be holding on to it if it did


I have a lot of sympathy for your situation. I am experiencing something similar.  I sold something to a buyer in Australia. I am based in the UK. 4 week on the package tracking is still not showing as delivered. The buyer hasn't contacted me yet and I am not saying anything. The Australia post website are quoting up to 3 weeks of delays on international packages. I am prepared to refund the buyer if/when they ask. 

I had a parcel from China took 6 weeks to arrive but tracking was never updated. The covid-19 is really messing up everything!


----------



## BeenBurned

chicinthecity777 said:


> I have a lot of sympathy for your situation. I am experiencing something similar.  I sold something to a buyer in Australia. I am based in the UK. 4 week on the package tracking is still not showing as delivered. The buyer hasn't contacted me yet and I am not saying anything. The Australia post website are quoting up to 3 weeks of delays on international packages. I am prepared to refund the buyer if/when they ask.
> 
> I had a parcel from China took 6 weeks to arrive but tracking was never updated. The covid-19 is really messing up everything!


It's possible it was delivered and just not scanned. You can be sure you'd hear from the buyer if it never got there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It's possible it was delivered and just not scanned. You can be sure you'd hear from the buyer if it never got there.


Yes I am banking on it that this is the case. But I am not familiar with Australia post so can't be sure. We will see if I get a note from my buyer.


----------



## Straight-Laced

chicinthecity777 said:


> I have a lot of sympathy for your situation. I am experiencing something similar.  I sold something to a buyer in Australia. I am based in the UK. 4 week on the package tracking is still not showing as delivered. The buyer hasn't contacted me yet and I am not saying anything. The Australia post website are quoting up to 3 weeks of delays on international packages. I am prepared to refund the buyer if/when they ask.
> 
> I had a parcel from China took 6 weeks to arrive but tracking was never updated. The covid-19 is really messing up everything!


Thanks   

I hope the tracking on your Australian package shows it's been delivered by now.  4 weeks is a little long for parcel delivery from the UK at the moment but definitely within normal range - especially if it's going to regional areas and cities other than Sydney and Melbourne. My deliveries of parcel mail from small UK businesses and Etsy sellers are taking up to three weeks at the moment, which isn't that much longer than usual. But I'm in Sydney where most of the international flights are still arriving. 

Scanning isn't as reliable as it used to be so you're doing exactly the right thing with not contacting the buyer. Unlike my extremely unlucky Denmark shipping situation there's been no real problems with mail deliveries to Australia from the UK or the United States, just slower than usual because few international flights are operating now, with resulting delays. Absolutely this covid is stuffing things up!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

IntheOcean said:


> Was the bag insured in any way? I'm not familiar with the Australian post, sorry. If it doesn't turn up will you be able to file a claim with the post office and get your money back?


It's not insured and no regrets. The cost of insurance on a pre-owned item like this on top of high shipping costs from Australia are just not worth it for me. In 12 years of regular selling and shipping pretty much everywhere (except for war zones and Canada) this is the first real problem I've ever encountered.
In normal times there is some small compensation available for missing parcels though. But emergency pandemic regulations now override everything else according to the PO.  Also according to the PO my parcel is not actually lost and anticipated shipping times don't apply at the moment.
Definitely a bit of bad luck that my buyer was from a country that suddenly changed mail regulations at exactly the time the bag was in transit!
I'm going to make a claim for some compensation on the basis that I shipped a parcel airmail and when the circumstances changed in transit they didn't return the parcel to me but changed the delivery method to sea mail instead. I think it should have been returned to sender after it was returned to Australia. They probably won't see things the way I do though ...  

Unbelievably, sometime over the last 10 days or so the tracking updated with advice that the parcel is "on ship bound for destination". So the buyer will probably,  eventually, receive the bag ...


----------



## IntheOcean

Straight-Laced said:


> It's not insured and no regrets. The cost of insurance on a pre-owned item like this on top of high shipping costs from Australia are just not worth it for me. In 12 years of regular selling and shipping pretty much everywhere (except for war zones and Canada) this is the first real problem I've ever encountered.
> In normal times there is some small compensation available for missing parcels though. But emergency pandemic regulations now override everything else according to the PO.  Also according to the PO my parcel is not actually lost and anticipated shipping times don't apply at the moment.
> Definitely a bit of bad luck that my buyer was from a country that suddenly changed mail regulations at exactly the time the bag was in transit!
> I'm going to make a claim for some compensation on the basis that I shipped a parcel airmail and when the circumstances changed in transit they didn't return the parcel to me but changed the delivery method to sea mail instead. I think it should have been returned to sender after it was returned to Australia. They probably won't see things the way I do though ...
> 
> Unbelievably, sometime over the last 10 days or so the tracking updated with advice that the parcel is "on ship bound for destination". So the buyer will probably,  eventually, receive the bag ...


I hope it sorts itself out in end! Not that many people are without conscience, so I'd say there's a pretty good chance that if the bag does reach the buyer, she will return it to your or give you your money back. I haven't shipped anything myself since Covid-19 happened, but from what I hear, shipments get delayed everywhere and take twice as long now.


----------



## Straight-Laced

IntheOcean said:


> I hope it sorts itself out in end! Not that many people are without conscience, so I'd say there's a pretty good chance that if the bag does reach the buyer, she will return it to your or give you your money back. I haven't shipped anything myself since Covid-19 happened, but from what I hear, shipments get delayed everywhere and take twice as long now.


Thanks so much, I’ve let it go now  
If it does after all find a new home in Denmark then that’s fine by me. I’d much rather that happen than for the bag to moulder away in a postal warehouse somewhere.

I’m not selling much anymore but I’ve just had another bag delivered to a US buyer without any problem so fingers crossed pandemic related dramas are now behind me ...


----------



## BeenBurned

My complaint isn't about an ebay purchase but it was online. 

On June 19, I ordered masks from a company. You send a picture of your dog and they put it on a mask. 

Ad stated 5-8 business days before shipping. 

After no contact was received at any point, I emailed on June 28 and was told that it takes 9-13 business days to process an order. (That isn't what the ad stated!) Also, the response blamed the pandemic and Covid-19 for the delay and to please wait a few more days.

On June 30, I received a notification with a DHL tracking number saying it's been shipped and will be forwarded to USPS with another tracking number. 

On July 11, I emailed again, this time requesting to cancel as tracking hasn't moved and after 3 weeks, I want my money back and I'll order from another company. Again, they blamed the pandemic and to please wait. 

Today I emailed again to cancel as there's still no movement in tracking and no indication that my item or order was even processed. And again, I was told to be patient and that the pandemic has slowed shipping.

My final response was that I'll give it a day or two and will file a dispute with my credit card company. 

There are plenty of companies making customs masks, most promising 2-day shipping. I picked the wrong one!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> My complaint isn't about an ebay purchase but it was online.
> 
> On June 19, I ordered masks from a company. You send a picture of your dog and they put it on a mask.
> 
> Ad stated 5-8 business days before shipping.
> 
> After no contact was received at any point, I emailed on June 28 and was told that it takes 9-13 business days to process an order. (That isn't what the ad stated!) Also, the response blamed the pandemic and Covid-19 for the delay and to please wait a few more days.
> 
> On June 30, I received a notification with a DHL tracking number saying it's been shipped and will be forwarded to USPS with another tracking number.
> 
> On July 11, I emailed again, this time requesting to cancel as tracking hasn't moved and after 3 weeks, I want my money back and I'll order from another company. Again, they blamed the pandemic and to please wait.
> 
> Today I emailed again to cancel as there's still no movement in tracking and no indication that my item or order was even processed. And again, I was told to be patient and that the pandemic has slowed shipping.
> 
> My final response was that I'll give it a day or two and will file a dispute with my credit card company.
> 
> There are plenty of companies making customs masks, most promising 2-day shipping. I picked the wrong one!


Blaming it on the pandemic is kind of ironic, isn't it? They wouldn't even be making masks if there wasn't a pandemic.


----------



## Antigone

Am so annoyed. A buyer bought my Balenciaga Velo which has been authenticated here and by Authenticate4U. She got it and now she's saying it's not leather so it's not authentic. 

I sent her a message saying it's the Balenciaga leather, and it is authentic. If she's not satisfied, please submit a return through eBay.

So annoying.


----------



## holiday123

Sold a bag pre-owned. Buyer just listed it under a seller id as NWT. I know it's the same one because it has scratches on the same area and of course is coming from the same city I shipped mine to. Wow.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

People who are on eBay posting fake pics of former legit sales. The scam is to see how high you'll go. They have multiple fake accounts bidding along with you. Each time you bid, then they increase the bid. They don't have the merchandise.


----------



## Kidclarke

Just a general pet peeve I guess? I sold something on a facebook group, then the person I sold to was using my pictures to sell it on eBay. I got a few messages claiming I had multiple eBay accounts and was trying to sell the same bag again.  How hard is it to take your own pictures?!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Just a general pet peeve I guess? I sold something on a facebook group, then the person I sold to was using my pictures to sell it on eBay. I got a few messages claiming I had multiple eBay accounts and was trying to sell the same bag again.  How hard is it to take your own pictures?!


If your listing on facebook is viewable (to ebay), you can report the ebay seller/picture thief using your facebook listing as the source of the images.

Where it says, "Registration information and jurisdiction of applicable intellectual property right" post a link to the facebook listing showing your FB account which would match your name as the reporter.


			https://ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/pdf/us/help/community/EN-NOCI.pdf
		



ETA: Note that the signature field isn't typable. What I do is do Sig:______/Date:______ in the date field.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> If your listing on facebook is viewable (to ebay), you can report the ebay seller/picture thief using your facebook listing as the source of the images.
> 
> Where it says, "Registration information and jurisdiction of applicable intellectual property right" post a link to the facebook listing showing your FB account which would match your name as the reporter.
> 
> 
> https://ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/pdf/us/help/community/EN-NOCI.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Note that the signature field isn't typable. What I do is do Sig:______/Date:______ in the date field.


Thank you! I didn’t know there was a proper way to report this kind of thing being between Facebook and ebay. I sent her a message and said to take her own photos or I would let the group admin know to remove her and she actually listened.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ugh! It used to be that the auto-renew/relist was for fixed price listings. And in order to avoid having them automatically relist, I end the listings in the last few hours and manually relist them myself. 

 I've also been listing a few items as auctions with low starting prices and in the past, when the auction ended, if i wanted to relist, I had to do it manually. (You cannot end an auction early so in order to relist, it must end at the end of the auction period.)

Today, I noticed it automatically relisted one of my auctions and instead of relisting as I'd had it with a BIN price, they removed the BIN and made it so buyers could make offers, starting at 1/2 my auction starting bid! (So for example, if it was previously $19 opening bid and $49 BIN, it's now $19 with buyers allowed to make offers of $10 or more!)

If I wanted lowballs, I would have started the bidding at that number!


----------



## youngster

So, a buyer contacts me, tells me she's submitting an offer for a little lower than my BIN and proceeds to do so.  I accept as it's a reasonable offer and she has a 100+ positive feedback rating.  She then disappears.  She doesn't respond to my message sent over the weekend.  I've filed an unpaid item claim but now have to wait until Friday to be able to re-list. I had 10 watchers on this item too.  Super annoyed.


----------



## whateve

Seller accidentally sends me the wrong item. I love it. The original buyer wants it back. I have to do the right thing, but it makes me so sad.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Seller accidentally sends me the wrong item. I love it. The original buyer wants it back. I have to do the right thing, but it makes me so sad.


I have the craziest similar story. I was sent a bag by accident worth ~$6k and it was brand new with tags and receipt! It was not even a mistaken swap, I did not purchase anything, but it was addressed to me! I can’t even guess what happened but I was mostly amazed because 99% of the world would have no idea of the value of the item if it arrived at their house without any notice or explanation. It was a Chanel 19 bag, and this was several months back so it was at the height of the craze where no one could get one and they were selling for way above retail online. I think they realized within a day or so what they had done because while I was trying to figure out how to ship it back they contacted me and very cryptically asked if I had received an unexpected package. If I were them I would not want to say what it was either in case I was a dishonest person!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I have the craziest similar story. I was sent a bag by accident worth ~$6k and it was brand new with tags and receipt! It was not even a mistaken swap, I did not purchase anything, but it was addressed to me! I can’t even guess what happened but I was mostly amazed because 99% of the world would have no idea of the value of the item if it arrived at their house without any notice or explanation. It was a Chanel 19 bag, and this was several months back so it was at the height of the craze where no one could get one and they were selling for way above retail online. I think they realized within a day or so what they had done because while I was trying to figure out how to ship it back they contacted me and very cryptically asked if I had received an unexpected package. If I were them I would not want to say what it was either in case I was a dishonest person!


Wow, that seller was lucky you were honest. I wonder how they even sent it to you if you hadn't purchased anything. 

Once a seller realized she sent me the wrong item before I got it. She specifically instructed me not to open the package but just send it back. I still wonder what was in that package. I bet it was something much more expensive and she was afraid if I opened it I wouldn't want to send it back!

In this current case, I only paid $12 with free shipping. I got a brown vintage leather purse instead of the black one I won. The seller is going to lose a fortune paying for all the reshipping. I was really hoping she would decide to just let me keep it and refund the other buyer.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Wow, that seller was lucky you were honest. I wonder how they even sent it to you if you hadn't purchased anything.
> 
> Once a seller realized she sent me the wrong item before I got it. She specifically instructed me not to open the package but just send it back. I still wonder what was in that package. I bet it was something much more expensive and she was afraid if I opened it I wouldn't want to send it back!
> 
> In this current case, I only paid $12 with free shipping. I got a brown vintage leather purse instead of the black one I won. The seller is going to lose a fortune paying for all the reshipping. I was really hoping she would decide to just let me keep it and refund the other buyer.


I have to admit I did think, “She is so lucky that she sent it to me and not someone dishonest or desperate!”, but then again not many people would recognize that it was the “it” bag of the moment. Of course, the $$$ receipt would have enlightened them  It was actually a seller I had purchased from in the past, but not recently enough that they would have confused packages because I had received my purchase from them long ago. One of life’s mysteries. I wish your seller had allowed you to keep the color bag you were sent and preferred! Since they likely lost money, I’m sure they either wanted to please their other buyer or protect their feedback by getting the correct item to the buyer.


----------



## whateve

Seller lists an item at auction with best offer enabled. I sent an offer. Seller ignores it. Before my offer expired, ebay sends me a message - the seller is accepting offers for this item! I know I sent an offer - it's showing in my ebay summary.

The other thing I hate. When a listing I'm watching ends without selling, ebay sends me an email saying it is no longer available. In most cases, the seller has already relisted, so it is available. With my own items, I wonder how many potential buyers I've lost due to this.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When a listing I'm watching ends without selling, ebay sends me an email saying it is no longer available. In most cases, the seller has already relisted, so it is available. With my own items, I wonder how many potential buyers I've lost due to this.


I think I know what's happening here.

If an item auto-relists, it doesn't show as no longer available. It's as if the listing never ended. 

But for sellers who do as I do and end their listings early (i end within the last few hours before it relists), it shows as not available. If the seller relists it, sometimes you get an email letting you know that it was relisted. But if the seller relists as "sell similar," there's no followup email.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I think I know what's happening here.
> 
> If an item auto-relists, it doesn't show as no longer available. It's as if the listing never ended.
> 
> But for sellers who do as I do and end their listings early (i end within the last few hours before it relists), it shows as not available. If the seller relists it, sometimes you get an email letting you know that it was relisted. But if the seller relists as "sell similar," there's no followup email.



Why do you and end listings before the time they are scheduled to end? I assume it has something to do with how eBay bills for listing items.
I often have items in my watchlist, and then a few hours before the ending time they will be in the ended item column. I always figured that the seller had received an offer and ended the listing or had sold it on another platform, but maybe they are ending the listing early.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Why do you and end listings before the time they are scheduled to end? I assume it has something to do with how eBay bills for listing items.
> I often have items in my watchlist, and then a few hours before the ending time they will be in the ended item column. I always figured that the seller had received an offer and ended the listing or had sold it on another platform, but maybe they are ending the listing early.


I end them and either relist or sell similar in order for them to show up as "newly listed." I also do it to avoid fees if I go over my free allotment. 

But the main thing is that although it may be in my head and might have no basis in reality but in my mind, it seems less likely that newly listed items are more visible than automatically relisted items. 

Also, I may want to wait to relist some items, possibly if seasonal or if for another reason and ending them before they auto-relist lets me do that.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I end them and either relist or sell similar in order for them to show up as "newly listed." I also do it to avoid fees if I go over my free allotment.
> 
> But the main thing is that although it may be in my head and might have no basis in reality but in my mind, it seems less likely that newly listed items are more visible than automatically relisted items.
> 
> Also, I may want to wait to relist some items, possibly if seasonal or if for another reason and ending them before they auto-relist lets me do that.


When it auto-relists, the number of watchers goes with it, so you may think you have interest in your item but it could just be people who put it on their watch list a month ago and forgot about it.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I end them and either relist or sell similar in order for them to show up as "newly listed." I also do it to avoid fees if I go over my free allotment.
> 
> But the main thing is that although it may be in my head and might have no basis in reality but in my mind, it seems less likely that newly listed items are more visible than automatically relisted items.
> 
> Also, I may want to wait to relist some items, possibly if seasonal or if for another reason and ending them before they auto-relist lets me do that.





whateve said:


> When it auto-relists, the number of watchers goes with it, so you may think you have interest in your item but it could just be people who put it on their watch list a month ago and forgot about it.



Thank you. This certainly makes sense. I think I do notice items more when they seem to be newly listed, as I usually decide if I want to buy something on a given day by glancing through my watch list, which is always full. Since it is sorted by ending soonest, many times I will never notice automatically relisted items since they go to the bottom of my watchlist if their listing time is on the longer side.


----------



## whateve

Ebay has told me I need to update the item specifics for certain items as now certain specifics are required. They flagged my wallet listings, saying I need to specify type. I'm pretty sure I already did, but now in the type field, the only choice is keychain! You can still put in your custom value, which I did, but I wonder what happened to all the real choices for wallet types.


----------



## Lubina

whateve said:


> Ebay has told me I need to update the item specifics for certain items as now certain specifics are required. They flagged my wallet listings, saying I need to specify type. I'm pretty sure I already did, but now in the type field, the only choice is keychain! You can still put in your custom value, which I did, but I wonder what happened to all the real choices for wallet types.



I have noticed that specifics I absolutely include when I list an item don't show up when I view the listing in the in the app or they disappear so I have to add them again.
There are too many new specifics for certain categories. Sometimes content tags are removed from an item or it was never there so you may legitimately not know what the fabric is.
Also adult clothing although some of it may be fun, it doesn't have the same characteristics of children's clothing. Sometimes a black cashmere turtleneck is just a black cashmere turtleneck. There are no special features, no accents, no characters (Disney, cartoon and whatnot). No themes. The knit isn't necessarily tight or loose. It's just a black cashmere turtleneck!
The shoe category has gone off the rails. Inner sole material, outer sole material, insulation material. I'm not selling uggs! The most ridiculous is Australian shoe size. Why did ebay Us create a field for Australian shoe size? That's ridiculous!

I understand why a few others I know have jumped ship from ebay recently. Every listing is bordering on filling out a job application!
Why is ebay US asking for an Australian shoe size?


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> I have noticed that specifics I absolutely include when I list an item don't show up when I view the listing in the in the app or they disappear so I have to add them again.
> There are too many new specifics for certain categories. Sometimes content tags are removed from an item or it was never there so you may legitimately not know what the fabric is.
> Also adult clothing although some of it may be fun, it doesn't have the same characteristics of children's clothing. Sometimes a black cashmere turtleneck is just a black cashmere turtleneck. There are no special features, no accents, no characters (Disney, cartoon and whatnot). No themes. The knit isn't necessarily tight or loose. It's just a black cashmere turtleneck!
> The shoe category has gone off the rails. Inner sole material, outer sole material, insulation material. I'm not selling uggs! The most ridiculous is Australian shoe size. Why did ebay Us create a field for Australian shoe size? That's ridiculous!
> 
> I understand why a few others I know have jumped ship from ebay recently. Every listing is bordering on filling out a job application!
> Why is ebay US asking for an Australian shoe size?


Yeah, it is ridiculous. Some items don't have content tags. Now I have to guess at the content in order to sell it. I've noticed that when I put pebbled leather in the title, ebay prompts me to set the "character" as Pebbles! Most of my items don't have a "theme." I have a pair of fashion high top sneakers listed; ebay keeps prompting me to set the performance/activity to "boxing."

I've always been very good at providing item specifics if I know them. Having to guess is going to increase the number of returns.

When they start requiring me to join managed payments, I might leave.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Ebay has told me I need to update the item specifics for certain items as now certain specifics are required. They flagged my wallet listings, saying I need to specify type. I'm pretty sure I already did, but now in the type field, the only choice is keychain! You can still put in your custom value, which I did, but I wonder what happened to all the real choices for wallet types.


They're removing item specifics you (we) put in and we have to re-add them back! 

There's discussion about it on ebay's boards. It's nonsense!


----------



## alyssamay_xx

People asking 100 questions and asking for pictures and then ghosting lol


----------



## whateve

If I edit a listing, my description completely disappears!! I just lowered the price on an item and lost my description. I didn't have it saved anywhere so I had to create it completely from scratch. How annoying! This has happened a few times in the last week but with those listings at least I had the description elsewhere to copy.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> If I edit a listing, my description completely disappears!! I just lowered the price on an item and lost my description. I didn't have it saved anywhere so I had to create it completely from scratch. How annoying! This has happened a few times in the last week but with those listings at least I had the description elsewhere to copy.


I've never had that happen! What a pain that would be.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If I edit a listing, my description completely disappears!! I just lowered the price on an item and lost my description. I didn't have it saved anywhere so I had to create it completely from scratch. How annoying! This has happened a few times in the last week but with those listings at least I had the description elsewhere to copy.


Is that happening on ebay or somewhere else?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is that happening on ebay or somewhere else?


It's on ebay. It's happened since I signed up for managed payments. That might just be a coincidence.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It's on ebay. It's happened since I signed up for managed payments. That might just be a coincidence.


Hmm. I haven't noticed that it happened to my listings.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. I haven't noticed that it happened to my listings.


Lucky me!


----------



## whateve

Not ebay, but an etsy rant.

I used to sell on etsy. I stopped early 2017. This December, I decided to list a few things there again. I didn't think about paying fees or getting paid at the time. I made a sale on December 8. Still didn't think about how I was going to get paid, but did look to see how much I was owed. I got curious and looked up my etsy account finances a few days ago to find that the credit card they were using for the fees expired a few years ago. They didn't bother to ask for a new card because they could take the fees out of my earnings. Then it said my earnings would be transferred to my bank on January 4. It also said they normally transfer once a week, which implies they must have already tried to transfer to my bank earlier. They showed the last 4 digits of my bank account, which doesn't match any bank account I currently own. So I decide, I need to update the bank account. However, you can't update your bank account without first providing them with the complete account number of your previous account. This was an account I closed almost 4 years ago! Do they really expect me to know it? Why didn't they ever contact me to tell me my credit card and my bank account were both invalid? I almost sent them an email asking them to allow me to change the bank account but then decided it would be easier to pull out my 2017 files and find the bank account number which I did. Now I have to wait for them to test the new account before they will send me the number. I imagine my money could have sat in etsy in limbo for years without them ever letting me know.


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a new pet peeve. I spent a lot on eBay over the past few months but just realized that you need to “opt in” to ebay bucks, so 0$ ebay bucks for me!


----------



## rutabaga

...when you request a return for a misrepresented item (condition and material - advertised as 100% cotton but came without a care tag but you have an similar item in the same fabric that’s cotton/poly/spandex) and the ebay seller says your request is “douchy” and she’s not obligated to honor the return request. What’s truly douchey is her crappy attitude and her inability to accurately describe her item.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> ...when you request a return for a misrepresented item (condition and material - advertised as 100% cotton but came without a care tag but you have an similar item in the same fabric that’s cotton/poly/spandex) and the ebay seller says your request is “douchy” and she’s not obligated to honor the return request. What’s truly douchey is her crappy attitude and her inability to accurately describe her item.


Sorry this happened to you. Ebay has forced sellers to specify things in the item specifics even if they don't know. I believe she will learn that she will be forced to take the return or give a refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> ...when you request a return for a misrepresented item (condition and material - advertised as 100% cotton but came without a care tag but you have an similar item in the same fabric that’s cotton/poly/spandex) and the ebay seller says your request is “douchy” and she’s not obligated to honor the return request. What’s truly douchey is her crappy attitude and her inability to accurately describe her item.





whateve said:


> Sorry this happened to you. Ebay has forced sellers to specify things in the item specifics even if they don't know. I believe she will learn that she will be forced to take the return or give a refund.


How did you open the return request? 

If you opened as not as described, the seller has to accept the return and provide a pre-paid shipping label or you can escalate and have ebay resolve.


----------



## rutabaga

BeenBurned said:


> How did you open the return request?
> 
> If you opened as not as described, the seller has to accept the return and provide a pre-paid shipping label or you can escalate and have ebay resolve.



I told her there was no need to be rude and that without a tag she couldn’t definitively state the item’s composition. I offered a partial refund of $20 and she agreed, so it’s resolved now. I didn’t want to deal with the hassle and added time/expense of returning because she sounded difficult. Last thing I need is her accusing me of returning it in damaged condition, etc. She ended up apologizing for the name calling.


----------



## MAGJES

Current Pet Peeve.....When a potential buyer messages you and asked if your item is authentic.
I can’t help but feel this is a useless question.

If I was a scammer and my items were fake do you think I would fess up and say....” nope not authentic.....I am dishonest. You caught me.”


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Current Pet Peeve.....When a potential buyer messages you and asked if your item is authentic.
> I can’t help but feel this is a useless question.
> 
> If I was a scammer and my items were fake do you think I would fess up and say....” nope not authentic.....I am dishonest. You caught me.”


Many sellers will admit that an item isn't authentic but "designer inspired." IMO, these sellers aren't necessarily scammers but don't understand the difference between (illegal) counterfeit and (legal) inspired and believe that admitting "inspiration" makes it okay to sell. 

But you're correct about a real scammer. They know what they have but rather than lying, the just ignore questions about authenticity.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I have some rather odd, antique but collectible public safety related items that have been in storage for years.  Did a search and found a seller with similar items.  Sent a message asking if they might be interested.  They said 'sure, show me some pictures and what you might be asking for price'.  Took  me a couple of days to dig things out, get pictures and write it all up.  Explained that I'd have to create a seller account and list them, but could do a special, private listing.

Crickets.

Gave it a couple of weeks in case they were busy or whatever.

Then sent an casual follow up to see if maybe the message got lost.

Crickets.

It's now been over a month. If you're not interested, say so.  If you think the stuff is junk and not worth your time, say so.  Have the courtesy to send some sort of reply.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Many sellers will admit that an item isn't authentic but "designer inspired." IMO, these sellers aren't necessarily scammers but don't understand the difference between (illegal) counterfeit and (legal) inspired and believe that admitting "inspiration" makes it okay to sell.
> 
> But you're correct about a real scammer. They know what they have but rather than lying, the just ignore questions about authenticity.


I answered the member on ebay telling her I sell authentic items....etc....
She/He replied back and it was so tacky.  She/He told me how he/she purchased some fake jeans on ebay and proceeded to use foul language...f this and f that.  Not directed AT me just describing the previous bad purchase (like I cared). I ended up blocking her/him.  Why talk like that to a stranger? No one I want to deal with for sure.


----------



## MAGJES

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a new pet peeve. I spent a lot on eBay over the past few months but just realized that you need to “opt in” to ebay bucks, so 0$ ebay bucks for me!


Do you have to “opt in” if you were already part of the program?


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> Do you have to “opt in” if you were already part of the program?


I think you only need to opt in once. I did not realize it was not automatic though, and it needs to be done from a desktop computer.


----------



## MAGJES

I’ve got another peeve....it didn’t take long!

I messaged a seller a quick question about a Hermes scarf they were selling this afternoon. After sitting down tonight to purchase I was surprised to see that they raised the price up another $200. 
Needless to say I will not be purchasing. It was overpriced BEFORE the new markup. Geez.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I’ve got another peeve....it didn’t take long!
> 
> I messaged a seller a quick question about a Hermes scarf they were selling this afternoon. After sitting down tonight to purchase I was surprised to see that they raised the price up another $200.
> Needless to say I will not be purchasing. It was overpriced BEFORE the new markup. Geez.


That is so stupid. Did she think you wouldn't notice? If she really wanted to make the sale, she would do everything to ensure that you will buy it, not scare you away.


----------



## kells1983

i*bella said:


> ...when you request a return for a misrepresented item (condition and material - advertised as 100% cotton but came without a care tag but you have an similar item in the same fabric that’s cotton/poly/spandex) and the ebay seller says your request is “douchy” and she’s not obligated to honor the return request. What’s truly douchey is her crappy attitude and her inability to accurately describe her item.


It's funny how some sellers don't know eBay's policies! I had an encounter recently where the seller didn't go so far as to comment on my douchiness , but basically said "I packed it safely, sucks that it broke, go ahead and file a USPS claim, c-ya." I've sold in the past and know the processes, so I was not having it. Although I may have initially been open to a partial refund if s/he was nice about it, because s/he was rude I just waited the case out and shipped it back for a full refund. Maybe these shady sellers will learn their lesson one day!


----------



## muggles

Purchased Balenciaga bag, new seller, she refuses to ship unless I Venmo payment to her. She doesn’t understand I already made payment and she won’t get it until I have the bag and give her good feedback. I explained the eBay rules and asked her to google and read them herself. She seems to think something is wrong with me! I informed her if she didn’t like ebays rules for new sellers to please cancel sale. I messaged eBay, now I have to play the waiting game! I guess I should not have purchased from eBay seller that had only been selling for one week! Was trying to give her benefit and now I’m doubtful!


----------



## whateve

Interesting observation: The items I listed 2 days ago don't expire before the items I just listed. The items listed 2 days ago got 30 or 31 days, the items listed now only get 28 days.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Interesting observation: The items I listed 2 days ago don't expire before the items I just listed. The items listed 2 days ago got 30 or 31 days, the items listed now only get 28 days.


I thought it was strange too but I think it's because February only has 28 days.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I thought it was strange too but I think it's because February only has 28 days.


Yeah, I know that is why but it is weird. They want to make sure all listings created in January will expire in February.


----------



## samfalstaff

I ask a question of a seller. Something about fading issues with a bag. They write back with a thoughtful, clear, and concise reply about how they actually love the fading look. I follow up asking for a photo in natural light. Very polite and respectful. I get crickets. Two weeks later I again request a photo still being very polite. I make it clear the fading does not bother me, but I get NOTHING. It's like some sellers just disappear. Don't they want to make a sale??


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Just happened to spot this while scanning a seller's FB:

*-- * Outstanding!!!! Couldn’t be more happy. Professionally packed!!! OMG
Buyer: o***y (73)



B-)


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

"We create item according to the picture, so we don't guarantee the creation and picture completely same."


Wow.  Cool.  So maybe it'll look like the picture, maybe it won't.


----------



## CeeJay

.. what I REALLY hate about eBay right now (in addition to the upped fees for just about everything), that you can't seem to use Paypal anymore .. you have to use their "eBay Payments" function, with your checking account!  WTF???  

So, now .. instead of getting paid the same day (by depositing the Paypal funds into your account), you have to wait for eBay and what I'm seeing is that it takes them anywhere from 3-5 days to deposit the $$$!!!!!  Totally pissing me off and it appears that you can't change it; or can you? .. *if anyone knows HOW TO CHANGE IT*, please let me know!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

CeeJay said:


> .. what I REALLY hate about eBay right now (in addition to the upped fees for just about everything), that you can't seem to use Paypal anymore .. you have to use their "eBay Payments" function, with your checking account!  WTF???
> 
> So, now .. instead of getting paid the same day (by depositing the Paypal funds into your account), you have to wait for eBay and what I'm seeing is that it takes them anywhere from 3-5 days to deposit the $$$!!!!!  Totally pissing me off and it appears that you can't change it; or can you? .. *if anyone knows HOW TO CHANGE IT*, please let me know!!!!!!


Prior to being moved to managed payments, you would have received a message from ebay telling you when you had to submit your information by. You must have responded because you ARE in MP. And there's no way to change it. If you want to sell on ebay, you'll have to move to MP. 

Once in MP, you have a choice of how often you want ebay to transfer the funds. I opted for daily and my "net" proceeds (after shipping, fees, tax, etc.) are transferred the next day after a sale. 

Although the email notice from ebay tells me "it will take 3-4 business days to reach your bank account," my money is in the account the next day! (So that's faster than paypal.)


----------



## CeeJay

BeenBurned said:


> Prior to being moved to managed payments, you would have received a message from ebay telling you when you had to submit your information by. You must have responded because you ARE in MP. And there's no way to change it. If you want to sell on ebay, you'll have to move to MP.
> 
> Once in MP, you have a choice of how often you want ebay to transfer the funds. I opted for daily and my "net" proceeds (after shipping, fees, tax, etc.) are transferred the next day after a sale.
> 
> Although the email notice from ebay tells me "it will take 3-4 business days to reach your bank account," my money is in the account the next day! (So that's faster than paypal.)


Oh NUTS! .. yes, obviously I did that.  However, my option for how often to transfer the funds is "daily", but it is not happening daily AT ALL!  In every single case, I get 3 emails (sorry, I know I don't have the verbiage exactly): 

Something along the lines of the "payment received & processing" 
Then something along the lines of "being processed" 
Then "processed / sent" 
BUT, it still takes them 3 days to get the $$$ in my account!  If I'm doing something else wrong, please tell me .. THANK YOU SO MUCH for your reply!


----------



## BeenBurned

CeeJay said:


> Oh NUTS! .. yes, obviously I did that.  However, my option for how often to transfer the funds is "daily", but it is not happening daily AT ALL!  In every single case, I get 3 emails (sorry, I know I don't have the verbiage exactly):
> 
> Something along the lines of the "payment received & processing"
> Then something along the lines of "being processed"
> Then "processed / sent"
> BUT, it still takes them 3 days to get the $$$ in my account!  If I'm doing something else wrong, please tell me .. THANK YOU SO MUCH for your reply!


I have no idea.

This is speculation on my part. For my sales, I ship right away so they know the label has been printed. It is on the next business day that I get the notice of the transfer. Is it possible that you have a longer handling time and more time between the sale and the shipment, thus the delay in the transfer? 

As for how quickly it gets to my account, generally it's not something I check, but I'm one of those anal nuts who balances my checkbook each month. So on Feb. 2 when I balanced it, I saw that the dates that the deposits were credited was the day after ebay sent the email. 

I also notice that the transaction shows as "being processed" for a short time after payment was made as well as (usually?) until after I ship. But it always goes through. (TBH, I don't follow it that closely to know exactly how long each step takes.)


----------



## BeenBurned

This isn't an ebay peeve but a complaint about the substitute mailman who filled in on our regular guy's day off. 

I bought a replacement battery for my digital camera and was so excited to see it was "out for delivery" today.

After our mail came sans the battery, I assumed he'd return later in the day to drop off packages. 

But nope, that didn't happen. 

Instead with both my husband and I at home, I got an update from USPS tracking. Clearly, he must have missed it when delivering the earlier mail and was too lazy to return. 

"_Your package has a delivery exception. We attempted to deliver your package at 4:36 pm on February 5, 2021 in (city), (state) (zip code) but could not access the delivery location. We will redeliver on the next business day._"


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This isn't an ebay peeve but a complaint about the substitute mailman who filled in on our regular guy's day off.
> 
> I bought a replacement battery for my digital camera and was so excited to see it was "out for delivery" today.
> 
> After our mail came sans the battery, I assumed he'd return later in the day to drop off packages.
> 
> But nope, that didn't happen.
> 
> Instead with both my husband and I at home, I got an update from USPS tracking. Clearly, he must have missed it when delivering the earlier mail and was too lazy to return.
> 
> "_Your package has a delivery exception. We attempted to deliver your package at 4:36 pm on February 5, 2021 in (city), (state) (zip code) but could not access the delivery location. We will redeliver on the next business day._"


At least it didn't get delivered to the wrong address! My carrier has done that.


----------



## BadWolf10

Morning all.... I have an issue and a question.... I purchased a wallet on eBay and it was an international seller (UK) $100 USD with shipping, tax, and exchange rate. I received it and there are 3 marks on the outside that were not in photos (it was listed NWT), a scuff on the front leather and a couple of small marks on the back. So I opened a return.  The seller sent me a response that was quite nasty and threatened to sue me if I insisted on the return.  I messaged back, very calm, kind, and politely, that I understand how frustrating it can be as a seller but I am within my eBay rights as a buyer to return an item that isn't as described. They are small blemishes, but still blemishes not described on the listing. She messaged me back super angry  and rude again, that she will pursue this legally if I return it and said that I am abusing eBay policies.

So... question is, what do I do? I know the blemishes are there and I know I'm within my eBay buyer protection rules. I have been on eBay for many years and have a 100% rating as a buyer and occasional seller with over 800 reviews. Do I just wait it out until I can ask eBay to step in? I'm thinking I should not engage her any further. But I also do not like being threatened. Can she legally pursue this outside of eBay? It doesn't seem worth it when I KNOW I'm not abusing the system. Or is she just trying to scare me into not returning an item?

Any thoughts or advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

BadWolf10 said:


> Morning all.... I have an issue and a question.... I purchased a wallet on eBay and it was an international seller (UK) $100 USD with shipping, tax, and exchange rate. I received it and there are 3 marks on the outside that were not in photos (it was listed NWT), a scuff on the front leather and a couple of small marks on the back. So I opened a return.  The seller sent me a response that was quite nasty and threatened to sue me if I insisted on the return.  I messaged back, very calm, kind, and politely, that I understand how frustrating it can be as a seller but I am within my eBay rights as a buyer to return an item that isn't as described. They are small blemishes, but still blemishes not described on the listing. She messaged me back super angry  and rude again, that she will pursue this legally if I return it and said that I am abusing eBay policies.
> 
> So... question is, what do I do? I know the blemishes are there and I know I'm within my eBay buyer protection rules. I have been on eBay for many years and have a 100% rating as a buyer and occasional seller with over 800 reviews. Do I just wait it out until I can ask eBay to step in? I'm thinking I should not engage her any further. But I also do not like being threatened. Can she legally pursue this outside of eBay? It doesn't seem worth it when I KNOW I'm not abusing the system. Or is she just trying to scare me into not returning an item?
> 
> Any thoughts or advice is appreciated, thanks!


She's not going to sue you and you shouldn't give in to bullying. You have a legitimate case if this was supposed to be a NWT item and it was not. In this case, once you get your refund, I think this seller earned an "appropriate" feedback! 

If the case you opened was SNAD, once the seller responded, you should be able to escalate so ebay will step in. (I don't think they step in automatically.)

In answer to your question asking whether she can sue you, the answer is yes, she can. But will she? I certainly doubt it! She'd have to do it in your state and filing costs, transportation, hotels, etc. will cost her 10x the $100 she hopes to get (but won't). 

Do not worry.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thank you for your reply... I am going to try to escalate and I will no longer correspond with her if she is so hostile.  I don't think I have ever encountered a seller like this.


----------



## holiday123

Mercari brand new user, paid 2.23 shipped 2.24 delivered 2.27. 4 star rating saying shipping could have been quicker.


----------



## BadWolf10

BeenBurned said:


> She's not going to sue you and you shouldn't give in to bullying. You have a legitimate case if this was supposed to be a NWT item and it was not. In this case, once you get your refund, I think this seller earned an "appropriate" feedback!
> 
> If the case you opened was SNAD, once the seller responded, you should be able to escalate so ebay will step in. (I don't think they step in automatically.)
> 
> In answer to your question asking whether she can sue you, the answer is yes, she can. But will she? I certainly doubt it! She'd have to do it in your state and filing costs, transportation, hotels, etc. will cost her 10x the $100 she hopes to get (but won't).
> 
> Do not worry.


 Ok this seller has become a major PITA. I had to escalate the case since she never responded or approved the return. Ebay ruled in my favor and refunded me. Then she contacted me outside of eBay and insisted on me returning the wallet (which I was trying to do with a return through ebay) or she would take legal action through relatives in the US. Apparently she is unable to generate a label since the case is closed. She is freaking out and messaging me non stop. If only she had been this responsive when I was trying to do an easy return.


----------



## BeenBurned

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok this seller has become a major PITA. I had to escalate the case since she never responded or approved the return. Ebay ruled in my favor and refunded me. Then she contacted me outside of eBay and insisted on me returning the wallet (which I was trying to do with a return through ebay) or she would take legal action through relatives in the US. Apparently she is unable to generate a label since the case is closed. She is freaking out and messaging me non stop. If only she had been this responsive when I was trying to do an easy return.


You have no responsibilty to return it at this point. She had the chance and blew it.

This is what I suggest you send. (Feel free to C&P and edit as necessary.) *Send ALL messages through ebay. If she contacts you outside, copy and paste her messages and your answers and respond through ebay. *

_"Dear seller, _

_I'm sending this message through ebay because I want it recorded permanently on BOTH our records. 

First, please stop sending threatening emails to my personal email outside ebay. Send all correspondence through ebay messaging. 

When I let you know that the item was SNAD and requested the return, you got defensive, nasty and threatened me. But you didn't approve the return so ebay decided that you didn't want the wallet back and they resolved the dispute by issuing my refund. Had you responded appropriately to the dispute, I would have had to return it in order to get a refund.

If you want the wallet back, you must first send full payment for shipping which will cost ($___  - look up the price from your state to UK with tracking). If you send the full payment to my paypal account to cover shipping, I will return it.

I'm sorry you erred in your listing and I'm sorry you didn't accept the return so you could get the wallet back. In the future, it's necessary to approve returns for SNAD claims. 

Sincerely,_
_Your buyer"_


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks... I think your wording is perfect. I will do that for sure. I can't understand why she has been so nasty. Maybe eBay isn't for her.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Lately has happened several times to me that zero or 1 feedback buyers purchased an item, and urged me to ship it out immediately. Then turned out a dispute was filed for non-authorized payment.  Those have happened when PayPal was managing seller's payment, or lately when eBay started in charge.  I understand we sellers have to ship the items to the registered addresses; however, when the dispute was filed and our funds were on hold, it is very annoying.  This may take weeks until it is resolved.  

Did this happen to anyone lately?  How we sellers should take the steps to protect ourselves?


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagAngel said:


> Lately has happened several times to me that zero or 1 feedback buyers purchased an item, and urged me to ship it out immediately. Then turned out a dispute was filed for non-authorized payment.  Those have happened when PayPal was managing seller's payment, or lately when eBay started in charge.  I understand we sellers have to ship the items to the registered addresses; however, when the dispute was filed and our funds were on hold, it is very annoying.  This may take weeks until it is resolved.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone lately?  How we sellers should take the steps to protect ourselves?


I ship same or next day depending when payment is made but I have a 2 day handling time to allow for "red flag cases." Those are cases where my spidey sense tells me something isn't right and to be cautious. 

If payment is made and it shows as "okay to ship," as long as you ship to the address that is on the transaction (whether you ship through ebay or PP), you are protected as long as you've abided by policy: ship to address, use s.c. if total payment including shipping is $750+ and ship within your handling time. 

Even if unauthorized claim is filed, you should be protected though it sometimes does take calling ebay and/or PP to get it straightened out. 

Especially with newbies who are in a hurry, I'd hold off shipping as long as your handling time allows.


----------



## BadWolf10

This just isn't my week for ebay, lol. I purchased a Coach NWT handbag, pics looked great, still in packaging with tags attached. Not a steal, but a great price. 5 days later seller hadn't shipped. So I sent a quick note saying hello and asking when she would ship. She cancelled the order and refunded, no contact, no message. Weird... oh well. Maybe I dodged a bullet, but still..... And now that she has cancelled, I can't leave feedback stating that she cancelled the order without contacting me.


----------



## HandbagAngel

BadWolf10 said:


> This just isn't my week for ebay, lol. I purchased a Coach NWT handbag, pics looked great, still in packaging with tags attached. Not a steal, but a great price. 5 days later seller hadn't shipped. So I sent a quick note saying hello and asking when she would ship. She cancelled the order and refunded, no contact, no message. Weird... oh well. Maybe I dodged a bullet, but still..... And now that she has cancelled, I can't leave feedback stating that she cancelled the order without contacting me.


She sounds like a trouble seller.  Save from further troubles, maybe not buying from her is a good thing.


----------



## BadWolf10

I agree... I ended up finding the bag for 40% off retail ( $50 more than previous seller) in perfect, brand new, in shipping package condition. This  2nd seller has a 100% 6000 reviews rating. It's beautiful.  Worth the extra $50 for lack of headache and wonderful seller.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Mercari brand new user, paid 2.23 shipped 2.24 delivered 2.27. 4 star rating saying shipping could have been quicker.


Another mercari crazy person. Paid on the 3rd, shipped on the 3rd, delivered on the 8th. 4 stars saying I marked as shipped 2 days before actually shipping and maybe next time wait to mark until you actually ship.  Uh actually the mailman picked up on the 3rd but the post office didn't scan until it left the center on the 5th.  I messaged buyer saying next time I'll just wait the allowed business days to ship and it'll take longer than 3 business days to be delivered. Grr


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Another mercari crazy person. Paid on the 3rd, shipped on the 3rd, delivered on the 8th. 4 stars saying I marked as shipped 2 days before actually shipping and maybe next time wait to mark until you actually ship.  Uh actually the mailman picked up on the 3rd but the post office didn't scan until it left the center on the 5th.  I messaged buyer saying next time I'll just wait the allowed business days to ship and it'll take longer than 3 business days to be delivered. Grr


That's just so unfair. I don't get how people expect a seller to have any control over anything once the package leaves.  I had an eBay customer over who kept asking me why the package went to his town and then was rerouted. He demanded I check my tracking number if it's correct and find out where his package is. Dude, I don't work for USPS!  I can't begin to tell you how their delivery system works.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> That's just so unfair. I don't get how people expect a seller to have any control over anything once the package leaves.  I had an eBay customer over who kept asking me why the package went to his town and then was rerouted. He demanded I check my tracking number if it's correct and find out where his package is. Dude, I don't work for USPS!  I can't begin to tell you how their delivery system works.


I hear you. Some buyers expect me to be amazon. Nope I'm just a small potatoes seller. I don't do this for a living or even a profit so it's frustrating dealing with some of these people. Those and the ones who want to go back and forth in price when it's already priced lower than any other just so they can save 2 more dollars. Like I didn't put the offer button there though I understand it's hard to just buy w/0 making an offer...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Another mercari crazy person. Paid on the 3rd, shipped on the 3rd, delivered on the 8th. 4 stars saying I marked as shipped 2 days before actually shipping and maybe next time wait to mark until you actually ship.  Uh actually the mailman picked up on the 3rd but the post office didn't scan until it left the center on the 5th.  I messaged buyer saying next time I'll just wait the allowed business days to ship and it'll take longer than 3 business days to be delivered. Grr


Whoa, I didn't know they would complain about that! I usually mark it as shipped as soon as the package is ready to go, even if it won't get picked up until the following day.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Whoa, I didn't know they would complain about that! I usually mark it as shipped as soon as the package is ready to go, even if it won't get picked up until the following day.


Apparently people will complain about anything. I'm just waiting now until it scans to mark it. Not even sure I'd have to mark it then because I usually get a message that my item is in its way.


----------



## MAGJES

I've been going back and forth with a seller getting pictures for authentication and answers regarding condition. She lives on another continent so the time difference is a factor. This morning I decided to purchase and saw that she raised the price from 375 to 485 EUR.
Really detest these kind of sellers.


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> I've been going back and forth with a seller getting pictures for authentication and answers regarding condition. She lives on another continent so the time difference is a factor. This morning I decided to purchase and saw that she raised the price from 375 to 485 EUR.
> Really detest these kind of sellers.


----------



## vernis-lover

I wonder how much of this we will see now:

"Hi thanks for buying but I’m going to have to refund you Iv been charged £49 fees x"

£384 total sale price. I have explained that eBay fees would be 10% regardless so that's £38 and that £11 is the old equivalent PP fee but because it shows as one fee under eBay Managed Payments (rather than the old two fees that we're all used to), that it feels like it's more. Haven't had a reply yet. 

I just hope this isn't going to become a new thing that people don't understand.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> I wonder how much of this we will see now:
> 
> "Hi thanks for buying but I’m going to have to refund you Iv been charged £49 fees x"
> 
> £384 total sale price. I have explained that eBay fees would be 10% regardless so that's £38 and that £11 is the old equivalent PP fee but because it shows as one fee under eBay Managed Payments (rather than the old two fees that we're all used to), that it feels like it's more. Haven't had a reply yet.
> 
> I just hope this isn't going to become a new thing that people don't understand.


Ugh! Sellers have to make themselves aware of the fees they're responsible for. Most sellers have goofed and underestimated their own costs at one time or another. But that's not the buyer's problem and shouldn't be made the buyer's problem. 

Report the seller or ebay won't be aware of sellers who don't follow through.


----------



## vernis-lover

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! Sellers have to make themselves aware of the fees they're responsible for. Most sellers have goofed and underestimated their own costs at one time or another. But that's not the buyer's problem and shouldn't be made the buyer's problem.
> 
> Report the seller or ebay won't be aware of sellers who don't follow through.



How do you report a seller these days?  Whenever I've looked, I can only ever find an option to report a listing (and eBay seem to ignore those completely even when it is a blatant breach of listing policies!)

But yes, it is very frustrating when you buy something in good faith and the seller has signed up to Managed Payments without reading the terms and conditions or taking time to understand how it works.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> How do you report a seller these days?  Whenever I've looked, I can only ever find an option to report a listing (and eBay seem to ignore those completely even when it is a blatant breach of listing policies!)
> 
> But yes, it is very frustrating when you buy something in good faith and the seller has signed up to Managed Payments without reading the terms and conditions or taking time to understand how it works.


Try this:





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




*Report an issue with a seller*
We created policies to make sure eBay is a safe place to buy and sell. If you have a problem with a seller because they’re not following our policies, let us know and we’ll look into it.
See the full article
Please tell us what you’re reporting
*You haven’t received your item
*You’d like to return your item
*The seller isn’t responding to you or you need to ask eBay to step in and help
*You want to cancel a purchase
**The seller has violated one of eBay’s policies*

If you choose the last one (The seller has violated one of eBay’s policies) and click "continue," it'll take you to another page:





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Choose:
*Seller doesn’t want to complete the sale


ETA: If you paid and got a refund, you can also leave feedback! *


----------



## vernis-lover

BeenBurned said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: If you paid and got a refund, you can also leave feedback! *



Thank you.

She hasn't refunded and hasn't replied to my message as yet so I'll give her a day or so before doing anything.


----------



## vernis-lover

Oh lordy, another one.  This one says she needs to wait until the money hits her bank account before she'll post!

I am hoping these are all teething problems until everyone gets used to the new system.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> Oh lordy, another one.  This one says she needs to wait until the money hits her bank account before she'll post!
> 
> I am hoping these are all teething problems until everyone gets used to the new system.


You might want to let her know it's not going to happen until after she ships! And if the seller is a newbie, the money might not be released until after she gets positive feedback.


----------



## vernis-lover

BeenBurned said:


> You might want to let her know it's not going to happen until after she ships! And if the seller is a newbie, the money might not be released until after she gets positive feedback.


Do you know if eBay will apply new seller holds in the same way PP do?  She's not a new seller based on her profile.

In good news, however, the first one (fees too high lady) has posted the item.  No acknowledgement of my explanation though!


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> Do you know if eBay will apply new seller holds in the same way PP do?  She's not a new seller based on her profile.
> 
> In good news, however, the first one (fees too high lady) has posted the item.  No acknowledgement of my explanation though!


I would guess they hold if there's any reason they might be concerned. (I don't know and ebay doesn't disclose their thinking!)

Glad the first seller sent the item.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> Do you know if eBay will apply new seller holds in the same way PP do?  She's not a new seller based on her profile.
> 
> In good news, however, the first one (fees too high lady) has posted the item.  No acknowledgement of my explanation though!


I've always shipped immediately and the money gets transferred the next day. Whether it is in response to my shipping or they would have done it anyway I have no idea.


----------



## vernis-lover

Oh my life.  I think it's time to quit eBay now.

Two more purchases, or should I say attempted purchases.

Seller 1 - messages after auction end to say 'cash on collection only' and they live 4 hours away. They had a postage service and price detailed on their auction. Reported to eBay - eBay say 'oh, the seller made a mistake, don't worry about it, these things happen'

Seller 2 - refunds after I paid; after they messaged to say they'd post tomorrow. Stated 'buyer requested cancellation' - no, the buyer most definitely did not. Apparently, the auction didn't meet their reserve price. That's because they didn't put a reserve price on! It's now been relisted at almost twice the price I won it for. eBay are 'investigating' (for all the good that will do).

So frustrating.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> Oh my life.  I think it's time to quit eBay now.
> 
> Two more purchases, or should I say attempted purchases.
> 
> Seller 1 - messages after auction end to say 'cash on collection only' and they live 4 hours away. They had a postage service and price detailed on their auction. Reported to eBay - eBay say 'oh, the seller made a mistake, don't worry about it, these things happen'
> 
> Seller 2 - refunds after I paid; after they messaged to say they'd post tomorrow. Stated 'buyer requested cancellation' - no, the buyer most definitely did not. Apparently, the auction didn't meet their reserve price. That's because they didn't put a reserve price on! It's now been relisted at almost twice the price I won it for. eBay are 'investigating' (for all the good that will do).
> 
> So frustrating.


You've found several sellers who have earned "appropriate" feedback!


----------



## vernis-lover

BeenBurned said:


> You've found several sellers who have earned "appropriate" feedback!


Indeed.  Trouble is, whenever I leave a red one then it gets removed and I never breach feedback policies.  I'm watching one I left tonight 'Seller cancelled and refunded after payment' so we'll see if it stays or if it is removed.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

When you buy something (in my case, perfume sample), get something else, let the seller know and get a reply accusing you of lying and claiming they never had the version you ordered and you should have been looking at the pictures (which show full bottles BTW) when you actually order from the menu of what is a multi-variation, multi-quantity listing that showed they had several. 

A simple apology would have been great, especially as I actually like the sample I got (which again, I did not order) and was not going to return it as SNAD. I was a repeat customer but never again!


----------



## vernis-lover

@BeenBurned - seller 2 above - NARU!

Well done eBay; I guess it wasn't the seller's first rodeo.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> @BeenBurned - seller 2 above - NARU!
> 
> Well done eBay; I guess it wasn't the seller's first rodeo.


And that's why sellers need to be reported. Ebay has to get notice that sellers aren't doing their jobs.


----------



## HavPlenty

Pet Peeve: When a seller lists something as new. But you see damage in the photos but not in the description. When you ask for clarification, they say that its not damage but something else. Couldn't be damage because they only used it a couple of times. LOL, wtf? Then how is it new? New clearly means unused, unworn. SMH.


----------



## BadWolf10

The new payment system.... apparently now required?!? I only buy and sell on occasion, so not a regular seller or powerseller or anything. eBay just started requiring sellers to register for the new system... I currently have only 3 listings, trying to decide if the new system is good. Thoughts??


----------



## whateve

BadWolf10 said:


> The new payment system.... apparently now required?!? I only buy and sell on occasion, so not a regular seller or powerseller or anything. eBay just started requiring sellers to register for the new system... I currently have only 3 listings, trying to decide if the new system is good. Thoughts??


If you want to sell on ebay, you have no choice. You do have to provide a lot of personal information like your bank account. It depends on how much you care about selling. You could always sell on another platform.


----------



## youngster

I also was pushed into signing up for managed payments last week. I sold a small item on Monday, was paid immediately and I shipped on Monday.  Ebay informs me today that the money will be transferred in 1 - 3 business days.  So, late Wednesday afternoon, I still haven't been paid and probably won't see the money until Thursday at the earliest.  Also, fees deducted were slightly higher than Paypal's fees would have been.  I guess because it was one of the categories where Ebay increased final value fees.  So, so far, I prefer Paypal. I'm glad I'm down to just a few items.


----------



## pursekitten

I think I'll cancel any auctions still running by the May 21 deadline to switch to the new system. I may return if I have a bank account just for eBay and online selling but I'm still not sure. No way I'm connecting my main personal bank account to eBay.


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm down to 3 items as well. I am thinking about just ending the listings and being done with selling. I don't sell to make much money, just to purge the closet or sell items I haven't used. I dont want to link my personal account, but I also dont want the hassle of a new checking just to sell a couple of things. I'm sure for big sellers using a "business" checking makes sense, but for me, a once in a while seller, it's a huge hassle. I agree with pursekitten, I think I will let my ilstings run then end them on the 21st.


----------



## vernis-lover

We have been forced to sign up in the UK. I only ever listed on FVF offer weekends though and, so far, has been positive as previously would have had the £1 FVF plus full PP fees to pay. Now it's just the £1 FVF to pay so fees much lower. 

Downside is funds take 3-5 days to hit bank account instead of the 30 seconds it took PayPal.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> We have been forced to sign up in the UK. I only ever listed on FVF offer weekends though and, so far, has been positive as previously would have had the £1 FVF plus full PP fees to pay. Now it's just the £1 FVF to pay so fees much lower.
> 
> Downside is funds take 3-5 days to hit bank account instead of the 30 seconds it took PayPal.


They don't have that kind of promotion in the US.


----------



## Greenredapple

Greedy resellers who bulk buy sales items from online and then proceed to resell them on ebay with a profit.


----------



## whateve

Greenredapple said:


> Greedy resellers who bulk buy sales items from online and then proceed to resell them on ebay with a profit.


Are they really greedy? Maybe this is their chosen way of making a living. If you don't like the prices they are charging, don't buy. They are taking a risk. I've tried to sell outlet items before, and hardly made enough to cover the fees.

You could buy the bulk sales items yourself but then you would have to do something with the rest of the items. Unless you had a lot of friends who wanted the same items, you would probably have to sell them to recoup the money you spent.


----------



## BeenBurned

Greenredapple said:


> Greedy resellers who bulk buy sales items from online and then proceed to resell them on ebay with a profit.


How is this any different from retailers, grocery stores, manufacturers, automobile dealers or anyone else who buys from wholesalers or suppliers and resells at a profit? 

Do you think Macy's paid $200 for the handbag they're selling to you for $200?
Do you think your local Toyota dealer paid $30K for the car they're selling to you for $30K?
And do you think your local grocer paid $3 for the loaf of bread they're charging you $3 for?


----------



## holiday123

Mercari vent - someone messaging me four times within 10 minutes at midnight. 3 were the template questions and 4th was a question that was answered if they bothered to read the listing. Then minutes later they made an offer and followed up the offer with three question marks. I guess they felt I'm supposed to be up at midnight to answer their questions. My response at 7am today was an apology that I live on East coast and get up at 4am for work so was sound asleep at midnight. Lol. The buyer was from CA so it was only 9pm there, but be patient geesh.


----------



## Bales25

holiday123 said:


> Mercari vent - someone messaging me four times within 10 minutes at midnight. 3 were the template questions and 4th was a question that was answered if they bothered to read the listing. Then minutes later they made an offer and followed up the offer with three question marks. I guess they felt I'm supposed to be up at midnight to answer their questions. My response at 7am today was an apology that I live on East coast and get up at 4am for work so was sound asleep at midnight. Lol. The buyer was from CA so it was only 9pm there, but be patient geesh.


That sounds like a problem buyer any way you look at it.  Holy moly.


----------



## holiday123

Bales25 said:


> That sounds like a problem buyer any way you look at it.  Holy moly.


Yeah I just looked at her ratings. She has 5. One 4 star as a buyer. Seller wrote "uneventful transaction." One 3 star as a seller listing a new bag that had stains on lining. One 5 star auto rating and 2 five stars as a buyer. She also has one cancellation as a buyer and one cancellation as a seller. So yep problem buyer.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Yeah I just looked at her ratings. She has 5. One 4 star as a buyer. Seller wrote "uneventful transaction." One 3 star as a seller listing a new bag that had stains on lining. One 5 star auto rating and 2 five stars as a buyer. She also has one cancellation as a buyer and one cancellation as a seller. So yep problem buyer.


And she just messaged that "ok I want it, what's the least you can do?" Lol my response was that it looks like she already purchased. This person is crazy.

Eta: messages again if she requests to cancel will I lower price. OMG. And she does know it's up to seller to agree to cancel not like other sites where a buyer can arbitrarily cancel or not pay.


----------



## Addicted to bags

holiday123 said:


> And she just messaged that "ok I want it, what's the least you can do?" Lol my response was that it looks like she already purchased. This person is crazy.
> 
> Eta: messages again if she requests to cancel will I lower price. OMG. And she does know it's up to seller to agree to cancel not like other sites where a buyer can arbitrarily cancel or not pay.


Wow, sounds like it's going to be a roller coaster ride with this buyer!


----------



## Bales25

holiday123 said:


> And she just messaged that "ok I want it, what's the least you can do?" Lol my response was that it looks like she already purchased. This person is crazy.
> 
> Eta: messages again if she requests to cancel will I lower price. OMG. And she does know it's up to seller to agree to cancel not like other sites where a buyer can arbitrarily cancel or not pay.



I'd be tempted to cancel so I could block her!  It's these stories that make me think I should get a PO Box to use as my return address when I sell.  Some people make you wonder.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> I'd be tempted to cancel so I could block her!  It's these stories that make me think I should get a PO Box to use as my return address when I sell.  Some people make you wonder.











						Newly Reintroduced Bill Wants Marketplaces to Increase Transparency for Third-Party Sellers - The Fashion Law
					

A new bill that could require online marketplaces to verify and disclose third-party seller information to consumers has been reintroduced to the




					www.thefashionlaw.com
				



There is a bill that might require marketplaces to disclose seller's names, addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## 336

I hate having my auctions sniped or BIN by a new user with 0 feedback!


----------



## Kendall BC

336 said:


> I hate having my auctions sniped or BIN by a new user with 0 feedback!



It does make my heart stop a beat when I see a zero feedback buyer, but there are actually many good buyers with zero feedback. I had a buyer with zero Ebay feedback and this person is a famous governor (recognized the name and address). Another time it was a famous Hollywood person (with their studio address ) So, other than new Ebay-er, there are others who don't want to register with Ebay, or just prefer guest checkout.


----------



## 336

ms.kim said:


> It does make my heart stop a beat when I see a zero feedback buyer, but there are actually many good buyers with zero feedback. I had a buyer with zero Ebay feedback and this person is a famous governor (recognized the name and address). Another time it was a famous Hollywood person (with their studio address ) So, other than new Ebay-er, there are others who don't want to register with Ebay, or just prefer guest checkout.


Mine never pay lol


----------



## Kendall BC

336 said:


> Mine never pay lol



Oh no... I hope you reported them to Ebay.


----------



## plastic-fish

336 said:


> I hate having my auctions sniped or BIN by a new user with 0 feedback!


I have sold to a couple of brand new buyers. Yes, I had some concerns but I thought hey, I was new once. And I’m happy to say I’ve not had any issues with any of the two. Now that’s not to say number three could make my teeth hurt with grief but you just never know...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Re managed payments, I reluctantly decided to continue selling on eBay with the new system that requires more personal information and bank account details but at the last hurdle they insisted on photo ID. Is this usual? 

ETA I’m in Australia and I’ve been selling with my one original eBay account for almost 15 years. No negative feedback or major drama ever. I contacted eBay chat and was advised that if I failed to verify with photo ID my account could possibly be suspended. So I took down my listings.
Kind of shocked and disappointed but that was a step too far for me


----------



## BeenBurned

Pet peeve: Buyers who make an offer, have it accepted then never pay.


----------



## IntheOcean

Not eBay-related specifically, but just a general pet peeve: when sellers don't disclose that the item has some serious wear & tear.  

I was looking at this preloved Bottega Veneta bag. The seller took completely inadequate photos - only of the outside and not a single one showing the lining. Never mentioned anything about the lining in the description, either. I saw that the bag was quite worn on the outside, but hey, the price was low enough to get me interested. I assumed the lining must've been fine, mostly. Maybe there was some general wear and tear that's to be expected when it's an older bag. Thankfully, we could arrange a meet-up and I was able to look at the bag before purchasing. It had pen marks ALL OVER the interior. Light-colored suede was covered in blue, purple, and black ink everywhere.

Why would people do that to their bags? This wasn't just one pen with a loose cap or anything of the sort. I'm not even talking about selling a bag with such damage and not mentioning it anywhere. But why would people be okay with trashing their expensive, beautiful bag like that when there are pen cases of every size and color available in every bookstore? I know accidents happen, but this was no accident but the expected outcome of poorly made choices.


----------



## jellyv

Straight-Laced said:


> Re managed payments, I reluctantly decided to continue selling on eBay with the new system that requires more personal information and bank account details but at the last hurdle they insisted on photo ID. Is this usual?
> 
> ETA I’m in Australia and I’ve been selling with my one original eBay account for almost 15 years. No negative feedback or major drama ever. I contacted eBay chat and was advised that if I failed to verify with photo ID my account could possibly be suspended. So I took down my listings.
> Kind of shocked and disappointed but that was a step too far for me



I'm in a related eBay H*e*l*l at the moment in terms of their verification process. In my case, I've been in Managed Payments since before it was a requirement. Have used one and the same account for payouts, never changed. My last successful payout was June 9 and/but now, after my latest sale (and not a small amount) I'm impossible to verify on bank details, per them. Something must be up at their end.

I've been on eBay for 25 years (!), mostly as a buyer, and as an occasional seller have never had any defect. I've done everything but sext them at this point to provide verification of the account, *including* uploading a bank statement.  Several lengthy CS phone calls; multiple screen shots saying I'm all set and they'll get in touch if they need further; and still they are holding my funds. And worst, everything I do to add verification info takes 2-3 business days. It's like being trapped in a Sartre play.
@BeenBurned any thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

jellyv said:


> I'm in a related eBay H*e*l*l at the moment in terms of their verification process. In my case, I've been in Managed Payments since before it was a requirement. Have used one and the same account for payouts, never changed. My last successful payout was June 9 and/but now, after my latest sale (and not a small amount) I'm impossible to verify on bank details, per them. Something must be up at their end.
> 
> I've been on eBay for 25 years (!), mostly as a buyer, and as an occasional seller have never had any defect. I've done everything but sext them at this point to provide verification of the account, *including* uploading a bank statement.  Several lengthy CS phone calls; multiple screen shots saying I'm all set and they'll get in touch if they need further; and still they are holding my funds. And worst, everything I do to add verification info takes 2-3 business days. It's like being trapped in a Sartre play.
> @BeenBurned any thoughts?


Sorry I have no advice. I've been on MP for nearly a year also and haven't had any issues nor have I had to re-verify anything. 

When you call, are you getting someone in the US?

Have you tried going to ebay's Facebook page and sending them a direct message? I've heard that a lot of users get successful responses.
eBay for Business


----------



## jellyv

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry I have no advice. I've been on MP for nearly a year also and haven't had any issues nor have I had to re-verify anything.
> 
> When you call, are you getting someone in the US?
> 
> Have you tried going to ebay's Facebook page and sending them a direct message? I've heard that a lot of users get successful responses.
> eBay for Business


I'm not on FB so that's not possible. About the US, rarely. Ireland yesterday, before that a couple in Asia, maybe one domestic.

I'm mystified and angry: literally nothing has changed in my account info and I ran into this. And also getting mixed messages from these CS people. One person told me the bank statement, being from a credit union, wouldn't display the full account no. (just shows the five last digits) and that could be a problem for eBay. Anyway, the last thing I did was upload a voided check showing all my info, so maybe this will slay the dragon.  I have to wait yet another 2-3 business days...this is significant money they're enjoying at my expense.

I didn't mention above but my seller standing is Above Standard in all categories, never a return, etc.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellyv said:


> I'm in a related eBay H*e*l*l at the moment in terms of their verification process. In my case, I've been in Managed Payments since before it was a requirement. Have used one and the same account for payouts, never changed. My last successful payout was June 9 and/but now, after my latest sale (and not a small amount) I'm impossible to verify on bank details, per them. Something must be up at their end.
> 
> I've been on eBay for 25 years (!), mostly as a buyer, and as an occasional seller have never had any defect. I've done everything but sext them at this point to provide verification of the account, *including* uploading a bank statement.  Several lengthy CS phone calls; multiple screen shots saying I'm all set and they'll get in touch if they need further; and still they are holding my funds. And worst, everything I do to add verification info takes 2-3 business days. It's like being trapped in a Sartre play.
> @BeenBurned any thoughts?


 
Oh no, so sorry that you're having to deal with this.  
I understand that sellers on ebay Australia are experiencing this too. I did some further research on the ebay community forum and read about this same thing happening to other longtime faultless sellers who've been using MP without problem. It seems to happen with funds received over a certain $$ amount and I'm wondering whether it's as much to do with buyer verification as it is with the seller's, but holding onto seller funds and making new demands before the release of funds is alarming, to say the least. I think it can possibly happen to any seller now, but more anecdotal evidence is needed.

It's a fraught area. I know that money laundering regulations are the reason stated in my country for this increased security but all the risk seems to be on the seller and withholding seller funds (because they can) makes me livid  

I hope your situation gets sorted out right away.


----------



## jellyv

jellyv said:


> I'm mystified and angry: literally nothing has changed in my account info and I ran into this.
> Anyway, the last thing I did was upload a voided check showing all my info, so maybe this will slay the dragon.  I have to wait yet another 2-3 business days...this is significant money they're enjoying at my expense.


To follow up: evidently thanks to submitting the voided check, my situation is seemingly resolved as of today. eBay emailed that all is okay now, removed the banner that appeared on my Seller page about checking into my info, and also show they've sent my funds.

Two CS people expressed what they think caused a deeper dive into verifying my bank account. Take this for what was said (grain of salt), bc who knows how accurate it is:

1. Only so many Managed Payments are made by eBay based on the user's initially provided info before they trigger a fuller verification of account info.

2. This can happen because you've met a certain unspecified dollar threshold of payouts, and then they decide to check you out more closely.

I'm worn down...and it leaves a bad taste. @BeenBurned FYI.


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> Not eBay-related specifically, but just a general pet peeve: when sellers don't disclose that the item has some serious wear & tear.
> 
> I was looking at this preloved Bottega Veneta bag. The seller took completely inadequate photos - only of the outside and not a single one showing the lining. Never mentioned anything about the lining in the description, either. I saw that the bag was quite worn on the outside, but hey, the price was low enough to get me interested. I assumed the lining must've been fine, mostly. Maybe there was some general wear and tear that's to be expected when it's an older bag. Thankfully, we could arrange a meet-up and I was able to look at the bag before purchasing. It had pen marks ALL OVER the interior. Light-colored suede was covered in blue, purple, and black ink everywhere.
> 
> Why would people do that to their bags? This wasn't just one pen with a loose cap or anything of the sort. I'm not even talking about selling a bag with such damage and not mentioning it anywhere. But why would people be okay with trashing their expensive, beautiful bag like that when there are pen cases of every size and color available in every bookstore? I know accidents happen, but this was no accident but the expected outcome of poorly made choices.


I have no idea but I see it all the time.


----------



## whateve

I'm creating a listing and ebay asks how much the package will weigh. I click the box that says 1 pound or less, then fill 16 in the ounce box. Apparently 16 ounces is invalid; it has to be 15 or less. Doesn't anyone at ebay know that 1 pound is 16 ounces?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm creating a listing and ebay asks how much the package will weigh. I click the box that says 1 pound or less, then fill 16 in the ounce box. Apparently 16 ounces is invalid; it has to be 15 or less. Doesn't anyone at ebay know that 1 pound is 16 ounces?


I found that when they first changed the first class threshhold and I believe there was a time I could put in 15.9 oz. I've never had a problem with underpayment on a first class parcel as long as it weighs 1 lb. or less.


----------



## whateve

Informational only: When did they change the length of feedback? I just left feedback and the limit was 500 characters. I wonder how this is going to look on people's profile page.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Informational only: When did they change the length of feedback? I just left feedback and the limit was 500 characters. I wonder how this is going to look on people's profile page.


They announced it in March and it started at the beginning of April.








						We’re increasing the character limit for feedback.
					

Feedback between sellers and buyers is a crucial part of keeping eBay a trusted marketplace. Starting next week, as part of our continuing journey to improve the eBay experience, we’re increasing the character limit for feedback.   Previously, sellers and buyers could only leave feedback of up...




					community.ebay.com
				



.


----------



## HandbagAngel

whateve said:


> Informational only: When did they change the length of feedback? I just left feedback and the limit was 500 characters. I wonder how this is going to look on people's profile page.


I believe the feedback length was changed earlier in 2021.  Increase the numbers of characters is good, but 500 characters is an over kill IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

HandbagAngel said:


> I believe the feedback length was changed earlier in 2021.  Increase the numbers of characters is good, but 500 characters is an over kill IMO.


ITA!! 80 wasn't often enough but increasing to 200 would have been more than adequate.


----------



## vernis-lover

You might have come across this before but this is a first for me. 

A buyer, purporting to be interested in an item, asked a tonne of questions. All politely answered. Then, they send me one of my photos with their email address typed across it and asked another question. I answered but asked why they'd watermarked my photo with their email address. The response was 'drop me an email at that address.' 

I politely declined, explained it wasn't fair to use eBay to advertise then sell off site. 

Their response 'thanks anyway, good luck'! 

A high feedback seller too.


----------



## BeenBurned

vernis-lover said:


> You might have come across this before but this is a first for me.
> 
> A buyer, purporting to be interested in an item, asked a tonne of questions. All politely answered. Then, they send me one of my photos with their email address typed across it and asked another question. I answered but asked why they'd watermarked my photo with their email address. The response was 'drop me an email at that address.'
> 
> I politely declined, explained it wasn't fair to use eBay to advertise then sell off site.
> 
> Their response 'thanks anyway, good luck'!
> 
> A high feedback seller too.


Can you report the message? (I'm not sure ebay still makes that available.)

I'd love the ID to add to my BBL.


----------



## IntheOcean

vernis-lover said:


> You might have come across this before but this is a first for me.
> 
> A buyer, purporting to be interested in an item, asked a tonne of questions. All politely answered. Then, they send me one of my photos with their email address typed across it and asked another question. I answered but asked why they'd watermarked my photo with their email address. The response was 'drop me an email at that address.'
> 
> I politely declined, explained it wasn't fair to use eBay to advertise then sell off site.
> 
> Their response 'thanks anyway, good luck'!
> 
> A high feedback seller too.


That's not fair, indeed. Is there a way to report a user for this?


----------



## grtlegs

I agree that it is not fair to try to transact outside of eBay since one got the contact thru eBay, but I also see the opposite point of view….all these sites, like eBay, Poshmark, Tradsey bring that behavior upon themselves with their high commissions….the commissions these sites take now are pretty ridiculous…


----------



## BeenBurned

grtlegs said:


> I agree that it is not fair to try to transact outside of eBay since one got the contact thru eBay, but I also see the opposite point of view….all these sites, like eBay, Poshmark, Tradsey bring that behavior upon themselves with their high commissions….the commissions these sites take now are pretty ridiculous…


I have to disagree that the sites "bring that behavior upon themselves" with all their fees. No one likes fees but no one is twisting our arms to make us sell there! We can choose to sell (or buy) on Craigslist, Facebook, or any one of a number of other "free" sites. But remember that those sites come with no oversight, no vetting of sellers, no vetting of buyers, no buyer or seller protection and little (if any) exposure. 

There's little argument that you can't beat the exposure you get from ebay vs. anywhere else. 

As for the fees, they're really pretty reasonable when you consider not just the exposure but the service they offer. I used to bring some of my items to a couple of high-end and very fussy consignment stores. While they had great items for me to buy, for my items to be sold, they did a 60/40 split. (I got 40%, they kept 60%!)

And there are complaints about Fashionphile, TRR, Yoogis, etc. about the low buyout offers and low consignment prices. But there's a benefit to that too and it's a benefit worth paying for. Once they take your items, you don't have to worry about returns, renters, scammers, etc. 

So the <15% I pay ebay for giving my listings exposure is a bargain. 

Geez, I sound like an ebay cheerleader. I certainly don't intend it but for what you get, it's a darned good deal.


----------



## grtlegs

Oh


BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree that the sites "bring that behavior upon themselves" with all their fees. No one likes fees but no one is twisting our arms to make us sell there! We can choose to sell (or buy) on Craigslist, Facebook, or any one of a number of other "free" sites. But remember that those sites come with no oversight, no vetting of sellers, no vetting of buyers, no buyer or seller protection and little (if any) exposure.
> 
> There's little argument that you can't beat the exposure you get from ebay vs. anywhere else.
> 
> As for the fees, they're really pretty reasonable when you consider not just the exposure but the service they offer. I used to bring some of my items to a couple of high-end and very fussy consignment stores. While they had great items for me to buy, for my items to be sold, they did a 60/40 split. (I got 40%, they kept 60%!)
> 
> And there are complaints about Fashionphile, TRR, Yoogis, etc. about the low buyout offers and low consignment prices. But there's a benefit to that too and it's a benefit worth paying for. Once they take your items, you don't have to worry about returns, renters, scammers, etc.
> 
> So the <15% I pay ebay for giving my listings exposure is a bargain.
> 
> Geez, I sound like an ebay cheerleader. I certainly don't intend it but for what you get, it's a darned good deal.




oh, I did say I don’t agree with transacting outside of eBay since they brought seller and buyer together……and I also agree of all the sites out here, eBay has the lowest fees…..compared to Poshmark and Tradsey…..but many of us have had to move on to the other sites because eBay traffic is not what it used to be…..I guess you get what you pay for……


----------



## youngster

I'm both a seller and an occasional buyer on Ebay.  I messaged a seller with a couple simple questions on a handbag listing.  The listing was devoid of a lot of details but the photos were good, so I just wanted to confirm a couple of things before making an offer. The seller has quite a few items listed and 100% feedback.  24+ hours later and . . . crickets. Not a word in response from this seller.  (The seller has also not indicated that they are away on vacation or unavailable either.)

So many sellers complain about no activity on Ebay, plenty of watchers but no offers, etc. and here I am, prepared to make a really good offer on this item, and the seller does not bother responding. So I'm deleting it from my watch list and moving on.  Really, I almost think Ebay should ding seller ratings in some way if you don't respond within 24 hours to a message.


----------



## grtlegs

Yeah..eBay is sort of like hit and run…..list and then disappear…..even worse is that when you ask a question, you get a rude answer….sellers don’t seem to know he adage that the customer is the king…..

In regards to louboutins on eBay…..ever notice everything is a So Kate?……some sellers don’t have a clue what they are selling…..I’ve seen peep toe “So Kate’s”…..I’ve seen 2” heels being listed as So Kate’s, slingback listed as So Kate’s…..it’s like someone told the lister to advertise them as So Kate’s and they will sell at a higher price….

and then another pet peeve is selling worn louboutins above the retail price of new ones….like if you wore them, they are suddenly worth more than a new pair….

crazy


----------



## youngster

grtlegs said:


> Yeah..eBay is sort of like hit and run…..list and then disappear…..even worse is that when you ask a question, you get a rude answer….sellers don’t seem to know he adage that the customer is the king…..
> 
> In regards to louboutins on eBay…..ever notice everything is a So Kate?……some sellers don’t have a clue what they are selling…..I’ve seen peep toe “So Kate’s”…..I’ve seen 2” heels being listed as So Kate’s, slingback listed as So Kate’s…..it’s like someone told the lister to advertise them as So Kate’s and they will sell at a higher price….
> 
> and then another pet peeve is selling worn louboutins above the retail price of new ones….like if you wore them, they are suddenly worth more than a new pair….
> 
> crazy



I know what you mean.  I respond to every question, usually within an hour or two.  If someone messages me after midnight, I won't respond until a few hours later, but I always respond. Buyers appreciate it and I've sold more as a result.

Regarding the So Kate's, those sellers are likely just trying to get their listing to pop up when people search for CL's, the idea being that someone might be attracted to their listing if they see it.  In the old days on Ebay, sellers would often clutter up their listing titles so that it would show up in more searches. I don't see that quite as often as in the past.  Also, I rarely see the use of "RARE" in a listing title lol.  In the old days, everything was "RARE" lol!


----------



## youngster

So, I moved on to my second choice of this particular handbag that I've been searching for which is listed on Posh.  Asked the seller a couple of questions yesterday morning and . . . more crickets.  Seriously, what is up with this *list and disappear*?   I've got one more alternative on Posh, otherwise it's also on 24S brand new.  It's too bad as I'd rather buy this in excellent, pre-owned condition and help a fellow E-bayer/Posher.


----------



## Myystque

youngster said:


> So, I moved on to my second choice of this particular handbag that I've been searching for which is listed on Posh.  Asked the seller a couple of questions yesterday morning and . . . more crickets.  Seriously, what is up with this *list and disappear*?   I've got one more alternative on Posh, otherwise it's also on 24S brand new.  It's too bad as I'd rather buy this in excellent, pre-owned condition and help a fellow E-bayer/Posher.



I bought a top on Poshmark recently and apparently the seller just doesn’t check it anymore. It was way past the 7-day mark but I didn’t cancel because I really liked the top and haven’t seen anyone else selling that color. Well, it took so long that Poshmark cancelled automatically.


----------



## Myystque

youngster said:


> I know what you mean.  I respond to every question, usually within an hour or two.  If someone messages me after midnight, I won't respond until a few hours later, but I always respond. Buyers appreciate it and I've sold more as a result.
> 
> Regarding the So Kate's, those sellers are likely just trying to get their listing to pop up when people search for CL's, the idea being that someone might be attracted to their listing if they see it.  In the old days on Ebay, sellers would often clutter up their listing titles so that it would show up in more searches. I don't see that quite as often as in the past.  Also, I rarely see the use of "RARE" in a listing title lol.  In the old days, everything was "RARE" lol!


I still see “rare” a lot and I always think it sounds so silly.


----------



## youngster

Myystque said:


> I bought a top on Poshmark recently and apparently the seller just doesn’t check it anymore. It was way past the 7-day mark but I didn’t cancel because I really liked the top and haven’t seen anyone else selling that color. Well, it took so long that Poshmark cancelled automatically.



I feel your pain. I asked a couple of minor questions about a handbag on Posh.  It was my second choice after the Ebay seller never responded to my questions about the first bag. Never got a response from the Posh seller so I never bothered to submit an offer.  I just don't get it.  List and disappear is a thing apparently.  I ended up buying the bag brand new elsewhere.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> I'm both a seller and an occasional buyer on Ebay.  I messaged a seller with a couple simple questions on a handbag listing.  The listing was devoid of a lot of details but the photos were good, so I just wanted to confirm a couple of things before making an offer. The seller has quite a few items listed and 100% feedback.  24+ hours later and . . . crickets. Not a word in response from this seller.  (The seller has also not indicated that they are away on vacation or unavailable either.)
> 
> So many sellers complain about no activity on Ebay, plenty of watchers but no offers, etc. and here I am, prepared to make a really good offer on this item, and the seller does not bother responding. So I'm deleting it from my watch list and moving on.  Really, I almost think Ebay should ding seller ratings in some way if you don't respond within 24 hours to a message.


About half the time that buyers ask me questions on ebay, they disappear after I respond. I seriously start worrying that somehow they didn't get my response. This last time, the buyer said she noticed the same pictures on other sites and which one did I prefer she buy from? I don't know why ebay didn't block that question - she clearly mentioned Posh and Tradesy. Based on her question, I thought she was all set to buy but she just disappeared after that.


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> About half the time that buyers ask me questions on ebay, they disappear after I respond. I seriously start worrying that somehow they didn't get my response. This last time, the buyer said she noticed the same pictures on other sites and which one did I prefer she buy from? I don't know why ebay didn't block that question - she clearly mentioned Posh and Tradesy. Based on her question, I thought she was all set to buy but she just disappeared after that.



I'm so happy to see that this thought process isn't just me.  I've gone back over my 'sent' messages to make sure that I really pressed that button and didn't just think about it.  I had a beautiful bag listed for quite a while.  Two separate people requested more photos in the same week (I must admit I went back to see if the two questions were actually from the same person).  I wrote detailed responses and took and sent more photos.  Nothing.


----------



## youngster

whateve said:


> About half the time that buyers ask me questions on ebay, they disappear after I respond. I seriously start worrying that somehow they didn't get my response. This last time, the buyer said she noticed the same pictures on other sites and which one did I prefer she buy from? I don't know why ebay didn't block that question - she clearly mentioned Posh and Tradesy. Based on her question, I thought she was all set to buy but she just disappeared after that.



As a seller, I have the same issue too.  Take detailed pics, answer questions and people disappear.  I guess maybe the extra info caused them to change their mind?  That's possible. Once or twice, I have had the opposite problem, when a buyer just wants to message back and forth forever and chat lol.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> As a seller, I have the same issue too.  Take detailed pics, answer questions and people disappear.  I guess maybe the extra info caused them to change their mind?  That's possible. Once or twice, I have had the opposite problem, when a buyer just wants to message back and forth forever and chat lol.


In a lot of these cases, the response I gave them would have made them more likely to buy. Such as when they ask if there are any stains on the lining and you answer no.


----------



## grtlegs

As a eBay, Poshmark, Tradsey buyer, I never buy if my questions are not answered to my satisfaction….I mean sellers have to understand that when they are asking for several hundred dollars for an item, it is up to them to provide all requested info to successfully sell an item since unlike a brick and mother store where a buyer can tough, feel and inspect, this is not possible online…

as a seller, I always answer all questions to the best of my ability, including measurements, additional pictures, etc…..BUT, the one thing I will not do, when listing shoes is to provide modeling pictures….I mean have gotten requests for close up of the toe cleavage, etc….I don’t believe those are buyers, but people trying to satisfy a fetish….


----------



## samfalstaff

My latest qualm is with sellers who cancel my orders then relist a couple of days later at $50-$100 more. This has happened to me three times in the past 6 weeks with the same brand. Are they not doing the research first before listing? Is it a common practice to list a bag JUST to see how fast it sells? If it sells within the first 20 minutes then I guess they priced it too low? It just seems so insincere to me.


----------



## grtlegs

That’s because they are not smart enough to understand what an auction is..


----------



## BeenBurned

grtlegs said:


> As a eBay, Poshmark, Tradsey buyer, I never buy if my questions are not answered to my satisfaction….I mean sellers have to understand that when they are asking for several hundred dollars for an item, it is up to them to provide all requested info to successfully sell an item since unlike a brick and mother store where a buyer can tough, feel and inspect, this is not possible online…


Same here! In fact, today I got a reply from a Japanese Ebay seller to whom I'd sent a question.

Seller had a highly faked style of Coach bag. The picture of the creed appeared to have been purposely photoshopped making the serial number totally illegible yet the rest of the pictures were crystal clear and well focused.

After asking for a legible picture, this is his reply and my answer to him.

*Seller's reply to my request for a clear picture*: "I'm sorry, we don't support additional photo services.
The reason is that even if you add additional photos, the probability of purchasing is 0%."

*My reply to seller*: "That's fine. And the possibility of sale to someone who knows how highly faked Coach is is 0% too. I won't buy any item when pictures aren't adequate to verify authenticity and the seller isn't willing to provide them."


----------



## BeenBurned

Why do buyers do this?!?!? Sheesh! When I make a purchase, I pay immediately. 

Although I don't do many auction listings, I do it on occasion. 

2 days ago, a buyer placed her bid on an item 5 seconds before the auction ended. Having placed her bid in the last 5 seconds, she was obvious online at the end of the auction. Invoice was sent at end of auction.

Yet 2 days have passed and still no payment!


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> I feel your pain. I asked a couple of minor questions about a handbag on Posh.  It was my second choice after the Ebay seller never responded to my questions about the first bag. Never got a response from the Posh seller so I never bothered to submit an offer.  I just don't get it.  List and disappear is a thing apparently.  I ended up buying the bag brand new elsewhere.


I'm having similar experience on Poshmark.  One seller hasn't answered my question which I posted twice.  Another one got defensive when I asked if a $100 top had any flaws.  She didn't say it was excellent or like-new in her posting - nothing about condition.  but when I asked she responded by saying she would have posted flaws if she saw any.  Sorry but with clothing one spot or hole can totally ruin it.


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> Why do buyers do this?!?!? Sheesh! When I make a purchase, I pay immediately.
> 
> Although I don't do many auction listings, I do it on occasion.
> 
> 2 days ago, a buyer placed her bid on an item 5 seconds before the auction ended. Having placed her bid in the last 5 seconds, she was obvious online at the end of the auction. Invoice was sent at end of auction.
> 
> Yet 2 days have passed and still no payment!


Buyer might have used an automatic sniping service. That said, they should still respond to invoices, even if the response is "I'll pay you Friday." There are so many items I want to buy but I budget my spending by only buying things I can pay for on this credit card statement. Once the statement drops I can start buying again. So there are items I would like to bid on but I won't do it unless I can pay within a day or two.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> Buyer might have used an automatic sniping service. That said, they should still respond to invoices, even if the response is "I'll pay you Friday." There are so many items I want to buy but I budget my spending by only buying things I can pay for on this credit card statement. Once the statement drops I can start buying again. So there are items I would like to bid on but I won't do it unless I can pay within a day or two.


Good point. I hadn't considering that she used a sniping service. 

Within 1/2 hour of posting my peeve here, payment was made.


----------



## grtlegs

sdkitty said:


> I'm having similar experience on Poshmark.  One seller hasn't answered my question which I posted twice.  Another one got defensive when I asked if a $100 top had any flaws.  She didn't say it was excellent or like-new in her posting - nothing about condition.  but when I asked she responded by saying she would have posted flaws if she saw any.  Sorry but with clothing one spot or hole can totally ruin it.




I just don't buy if they won't answer questions.....Some of these sellers think they are the king....they never heard the phrase "the customer is always the king"....until they learn that, they will never sell anything except to a sucker...which may be what they are looking for to begin with..in which case, you should not be the sucker....


----------



## grtlegs

sdkitty said:


> I'm having similar experience on Poshmark.  One seller hasn't answered my question which I posted twice.  Another one got defensive when I asked if a $100 top had any flaws.  She didn't say it was excellent or like-new in her posting - nothing about condition.  but when I asked she responded by saying she would have posted flaws if she saw any.  Sorry but with clothing one spot or hole can totally ruin it.




I am always fascinated by the attitude of sellers of expensive items when one asks for additional pictures or info and they blow you off.....do they really think there are willing buyers out there willing to part with hundreds of dollars for something they can't get enough information on, or additional pictures....really?


----------



## Sferics

I really hate that sellers often don't know how much the service by Pitney Bowes costs. I'd buy a lot more from international sellers but it is way too much for shipping when PB is involved.

Also annoying: I ask some questions and therefore show interest and they jack up the price. 
Okay, I'm not interested anymore, bye.


----------



## vernis-lover

Sferics said:


> I really hate that sellers often don't know how much the service by Pitney Bowes costs. I'd buy a lot more from international sellers but it is way too much for shipping when PB is involved.
> 
> Also annoying: I ask some questions and therefore show interest and they jack up the price.
> Okay, I'm not interested anymore, bye.


I'm in the UK and this seems to be the default option. I do use it but for convenience although I would change it if someone asked and ship directly. For the prices I've seen posted, it's reasonable for the service to be honest (UK to US that is, can't vouch for other countries). Many, many UK sellers won't touch overseas shipping so I guess it solves the problem for them.


----------



## whateve

Sferics said:


> I really hate that sellers often don't know how much the service by Pitney Bowes costs. I'd buy a lot more from international sellers but it is way too much for shipping when PB is involved.
> 
> Also annoying: I ask some questions and therefore show interest and they jack up the price.
> Okay, I'm not interested anymore, bye.


I know it is expensive but it is the only way I feel safe shipping internationally. If a buyer complains or the package is lost or damaged, I could lose all the money I spent on postage as well as my item. With GSP, I only have to pay to get the item to the shipping center, and if it gets damaged or lost after that, it isn't my problem. Sometimes I'm surprised that my buyers are willing to pay so much for shipping, considering that most of my items aren't very expensive, so the shipping becomes a high percentage of the total cost.


----------



## Sferics

whateve said:


> I know it is expensive, but it is the only way I feel safe shipping internationally. If a buyer complains or the package is lost or damaged, I could lose all the money I spent on postage as well as my item. With GSP, I only have to pay to get the item to the shipping center, and if it gets damaged or lost after that, it isn't my problem. Sometimes I'm surprised that my buyers are willing to pay so much for shipping, considering that most of my items aren't very expensive, so the shipping becomes a high percentage of the total cost.



I totally understand this, as long as you are able to sell your items, it's surely okay for you. But there is insured shipping available without PB.
I don't have issues when it comes to expensive items, but I will never buy something that costs half the shipping.


Just for an example, this is a very small penny article with almost no weight, which will be sold for max USD 2-3 (if the seller is very lucky) - in this case I would have to pay this crazy fee for shipping AND about plus 10 USD for Taxes on top - (just an example, of course I don't buy such things overseas).


----------



## Sferics

vernis-lover said:


> I'm in the UK and this seems to be the default option. I do use it but for convenience although I would change it if someone asked and ship directly. For the prices I've seen posted, it's reasonable for the service to be honest (UK to US that is, can't vouch for other countries). Many, many UK sellers won't touch overseas shipping so I guess it solves the problem for them.


If I buy from UK it is pretty okay, I buy often.


----------



## whateve

Sferics said:


> I totally understand this, as long as you are able to sell your items, it's surely okay for you. But there is insured shipping available without PB.
> I don't have issues when it comes to expensive items, but I will never buy something that costs half the shipping.
> 
> 
> Just for an example, this is a very small penny article with almost no weight, which will be sold for max USD 2-3 (if the seller is very lucky) - in this case I would have to pay this crazy fee for shipping AND about plus 10 USD for Taxes on top - (just an example, of course I don't buy such things overseas).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254837


I agree it is ridiculous. I'm lucky I don't have to rely on international buyers to sell my items.


----------



## MAGJES

Sferics said:


> I really hate that sellers often don't know how much the service by Pitney Bowes costs. I'd buy a lot more from international sellers but it is way too much for shipping when PB is involved.
> 
> *Also annoying: I ask some questions and therefore show interest and they jack up the price.*
> Okay, I'm not interested anymore, bye.


Exactly!  This has happened twice recently.


----------



## Rockysmom

I asked a seller of a Valentino leather jacket to post measurements and no response. I’m not going to spend 2.5k if I don’t know how it fits.
Another seller of a Vince leather jacked I asked for pictures of the tags and was ghosted again.
How do people expect to sell stuff with limited info? Is much rather buy from other forums where I can return if it doesn’t fit


----------



## Sferics

@Rockysmom
So crazy, isn't it? I think this behaviour is always suspicious. I never buy when the communication seems off, even if I have to sit on my hands because I want the item so much. 



Rockysmom said:


> I asked a seller of a Valentino leather jacket to post measurements and no response.



Also funny: "I can't give you measurements because it's already packaged"


----------



## Junkenpo

So frustrated.  I saw an inexpensive item  that I liked a couple weeks ago, except the listing states that the seller doesnʻt ship to AK/HI.  I message, because sometimes itʻs a listing mistake or they donʻt realize that USPS flat rate goes out to AK/HI same as anywhere on the continent, and it turns out the seller _is _willing to ship to HI. No response for days, which is fine, it is the holidays after all. 

And then today, I get an offer!  Yay!  I accept!   ... Except that the seller still does not ship to Hawaii, only to the continent. Argh!


----------



## whateve

Junkenpo said:


> So frustrated.  I saw an inexpensive item  that I liked a couple weeks ago, except the listing states that the seller doesnʻt ship to AK/HI.  I message, because sometimes itʻs a listing mistake or they donʻt realize that USPS flat rate goes out to AK/HI same as anywhere on the continent, and it turns out the seller _is _willing to ship to HI. No response for days, which is fine, it is the holidays after all.
> 
> And then today, I get an offer!  Yay!  I accept!   ... Except that the seller still does not ship to Hawaii, only to the continent. Argh!


I think it is so ridiculous that people don't ship to Hawaii or Alaska.


----------



## serybrazil

Seller canceled on me; they did not even reach out to me at all, they stated “something wrong with buyer’s address” if that was the case, they would’ve reached out but they didnt. My take is, someone probably offered more $$ to them.


----------



## BeenBurned

serybrazil said:


> Seller canceled on me; they did not even reach out to me at all, they stated “something wrong with buyer’s address” if that was the case, they would’ve reached out but they didnt. My take is, someone probably offered more $$ to them.


If you report the seller to ebay (through the transaction) letting them know that the seller canceled and lied about the reason, they usually do take action. 

And if you paid for it and got refunded, you can leave appropriate feedback.


----------



## wimp

I've been running into this more and more and it's not specific to only eBay but my peeve is when I ask a seller for very specific photos for authentication (I send them a sample photo of the same spot on another bag and ask for the exact same photo of the item they are selling) and they send me something similar but usually zoomed out to far; this results in many days of being the middleman sending photos between the seller and the authenticator before I'm able to get a confirmation either way. I've noticed it tends to be that maybe the seller is worried their close-up photos are too blurry but if it were me, I would just take a whole bunch of photos and send them all.


----------



## IntheOcean

star mix said:


> I've been running into this more and more and it's not specific to only eBay but my peeve is when I ask a seller for very specific photos for authentication (I send them a sample photo of the same spot on another bag and ask for the exact same photo of the item they are selling) and they send me something similar but usually zoomed out to far; this results in many days of being the middleman sending photos between the seller and the authenticator before I'm able to get a confirmation either way. I've noticed it tends to be that maybe the seller is worried their close-up photos are too blurry but if it were me, I would just take a whole bunch of photos and send them all.


Oh yes, so much this. I don't understand sellers who list expensive items but fail to take proper pictures. We all have pretty decent cameras on our phones these days. I presume that if the seller knows how expensive an item is, they should also know that there would be people making fake copies of it, therefore, it's important to show prospective buyers that the item in question is real. And yet, I too see all the time sellers posting a few pretty subpar shots and calling it a day. 

Some people cannot even find the thing you're asking about even if you've provided them with examples. My last purchase was a Givenchy wallet. The seller was very communicative, albeit inexperienced. So I asked her to send photos of the 'Made in' and serial number. I explained that they would be located in the top card slot or the first compartment, right at the top, one on the left side, the other on the right side. I even provided photos of a similar item I found on Yoogi's. She said she looked everywhere and there's no number and no 'Made in' stamping. OK. So I bought the wallet anyway, it was quite cheap and the pictures that were available made me confident enough the item was authentic. I get my hands on the wallet, open it, look in the first compartment and what do I find? Serial number and 'Made in'. The lady selling the wallet was very nice, though. Just never really done this before, I assume.


----------



## wimp

IntheOcean said:


> Oh yes, so much this. I don't understand sellers who list expensive items but fail to take proper pictures. We all have pretty decent cameras on our phones these days. I presume that if the seller knows how expensive an item is, they should also know that there would be people making fake copies of it, therefore, it's important to show prospective buyers that the item in question is real. And yet, I too see all the time sellers posting a few pretty subpar shots and calling it a day.
> 
> Some people cannot even find the thing you're asking about even if you've provided them with examples. My last purchase was a Givenchy wallet. The seller was very communicative, albeit inexperienced. So I asked her to send photos of the 'Made in' and serial number. I explained that they would be located in the top card slot or the first compartment, right at the top, one on the left side, the other on the right side. I even provided photos of a similar item I found on Yoogi's. She said she looked everywhere and there's no number and no 'Made in' stamping. OK. So I bought the wallet anyway, it was quite cheap and the pictures that were available made me confident enough the item was authentic. I get my hands on the wallet, open it, look in the first compartment and what do I find? Serial number and 'Made in'. The lady selling the wallet was very nice, though. Just never really done this before, I assume.



Omg yes it just adds so much unnecessary stress for what could otherwise be a really smooth transaction!


----------



## trippinonsunshine

BeenBurned said:


> If you report the seller to ebay (through the transaction) letting them know that the seller canceled and lied about the reason, they usually do take action.
> 
> And if you paid for it and got refunded, you can leave appropriate feedback.



Been Burned - I had a circumstance in which Ebay guided me on how to refund a person who was underhanded (I don't want to hijack this thread w/details) by using that reason "problem with buyers address" and also said this blocked the ability for that person to leave feedback.  So far no fb. Just an fyi.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I get so irate about international buyers who ask to have their item marked as a gift or under declare value after they’ve purchased and following offer and counter offer messaging. In other words they’ve had the opportunity to ask me about this before making payment, so I could say no, you shouldn’t even ask, it’s illegal. Everyone knows about this now surely, and it’s mentioned in large print in all of my listings as well. 

I’ve had two buyers try this in the last month. The first was cancelled by eBay because they became verbally abusive after I refused to under declare. I’m now waiting on response to the second one. Hoping she’ll cancel because I don’t trust this sort of buyer and would prefer to sell to someone else.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I get so irate about international buyers who ask to have their item marked as a gift or under declare value after they’ve purchased and following offer and counter offer messaging. In other words they’ve had the opportunity to ask me about this before making payment, so I could say no, you shouldn’t even ask, it’s illegal. Everyone knows about this now surely, and it’s mentioned in large print in all of my listings as well.
> 
> I’ve had two buyers try this in the last month. The first was cancelled by eBay because they became verbally abusive after I refused to under declare. I’m now waiting on response to the second one. Hoping she’ll cancel because I don’t trust this sort of buyer and would prefer to sell to someone else.


I hope you block them too!


----------



## Naminé

Seller hoarded 4 of Trader Joe's snowman bombs and sells them for $400. What's wrong? Short on cash? Greedy seller.









						Lot of 4 New Trader Joe’s Holiday Hot Cocoa Snowman Marshmallow Limited Edition  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 4 New Trader Joe’s Holiday Hot Cocoa Snowman Marshmallow Limited Edition at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

Naminé said:


> Seller hoarded 4 of Trader Joe's snowman bombs and sells them for $400. What's wrong? Short on cash? Greedy seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of 4 New Trader Joe’s Holiday Hot Cocoa Snowman Marshmallow Limited Edition  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 4 New Trader Joe’s Holiday Hot Cocoa Snowman Marshmallow Limited Edition at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


And it's expired! Expired items aren't allowed.

ETA: And it's reportable:


----------



## Naminé

BeenBurned said:


> And it's expired! Expired items aren't allowed.
> 
> ETA: And it's reportable:
> View attachment 5302000


Thank you! I will do this.

Here is another one who ordered in massive bulk for over $300. Bold of them to leave the listing up thinking someone will buy it. Jeez.










						Trader Joe’s Hot Cocoa Snowman Milk Chocolate chips Mini Marshmallows 42 Count  | eBay
					

<p>Trader Joe’s Hot Cocoa Snowman Milk Chocolate chips Mini Marshmallows 42 Count. </p><br /><p>Will double box to ensure the product remains free of heat when shipping! </p><br /><p>Will ship same day! </p><br /><p>Smoke free pet free home</p><br /><p>Message me for any questions you might have...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

Naminé said:


> Thank you! I will do this.
> 
> Here is another one who ordered in massive bulk for over $300. Bold of them to leave the listing up thinking someone will buy it. Jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trader Joe’s Hot Cocoa Snowman Milk Chocolate chips Mini Marshmallows 42 Count  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Trader Joe’s Hot Cocoa Snowman Milk Chocolate chips Mini Marshmallows 42 Count. </p><br /><p>Will double box to ensure the product remains free of heat when shipping! </p><br /><p>Will ship same day! </p><br /><p>Smoke free pet free home</p><br /><p>Message me for any questions you might have...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That one is legal. It's not expired though I doubt anyone would pay for it! (It's not reportable as gouging since gouging applies to essentials.)


----------



## holiday123

Receiving other people's hair with my product is my new pet peeve. Also one leaked and everything has a rusty chemical smell.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Receiving other people's hair with my product is my new pet peeve. Also one leaked and everything has a rusty chemical smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309088
> View attachment 5309089
> View attachment 5309090


----------



## wimp

holiday123 said:


> Receiving other people's hair with my product is my new pet peeve. Also one leaked and everything has a rusty chemical smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309088
> View attachment 5309089
> View attachment 5309090



Sorry that happened to you  that's awful


----------



## cerulean blue

This happened a bit ago, but I needed to vent since it's been weighing on me.... I highly recommend being wary of items on eBay that have "Authenticity Guarantee". I bought a new LV bag from a seller and the item, while authentic (even I could tell), they came with several defects the seller DID NOT mention! The first is canvas cracking, and the second is a stain in the lining!

I brought this issue up with eBay (with over 5 representatives) they all said manufacturer defects aren't covered under eBay's guarantee when it comes to items that are authenticated by them. The bag was not cheap and they offered a measly $100 refund for repairs. Cracked canvas isn't repairable so that refund isn't going to do anything anyway. 

So now I'm stuck with a bag that annoys me every time when I look at it. The seller is ghosting me when I asked them for a semblance of accountability. I also made the foolish decision to pay with my card instead of PayPal so now I'm just waiting for my credit card to review my dispute since they takes months to resolve.


----------



## whateve

cerulean blue said:


> This happened a bit ago, but I needed to vent since it's been weighing on me.... I highly recommend being wary of items on eBay that have "Authenticity Guarantee". I bought a new LV bag from a seller and the item, while authentic (even I could tell), they came with several defects the seller DID NOT mention! The first is canvas cracking, and the second is a stain in the lining!
> 
> I brought this issue up with eBay (with over 5 representatives) they all said manufacturer defects aren't covered under eBay's guarantee when it comes to items that are authenticated by them. The bag was not cheap and they offered a measly $100 refund for repairs. Cracked canvas isn't repairable so that refund isn't going to do anything anyway.
> 
> So now I'm stuck with a bag that annoys me every time when I look at it. The seller is ghosting me when I asked them for a semblance of accountability. I also made the foolish decision to pay with my card instead of PayPal so now I'm just waiting for my credit card to review my dispute since they takes months to resolve.


So if you had bought a bag that didn't have Authenticity guarantee, you could have claimed not as described and been able to return, but since there is an authenticity guarantee, it doesn't matter that the bag has defects that weren't disclosed? That's just wrong.


----------



## BeenBurned

cerulean blue said:


> This happened a bit ago, but I needed to vent since it's been weighing on me.... I highly recommend being wary of items on eBay that have "Authenticity Guarantee". I bought a new LV bag from a seller and the item, while authentic (even I could tell), they came with several defects the seller DID NOT mention! The first is canvas cracking, and the second is a stain in the lining!
> 
> I brought this issue up with eBay (with over 5 representatives) they all said manufacturer defects aren't covered under eBay's guarantee when it comes to items that are authenticated by them. The bag was not cheap and they offered a measly $100 refund for repairs. Cracked canvas isn't repairable so that refund isn't going to do anything anyway.
> 
> So now I'm stuck with a bag that annoys me every time when I look at it. The seller is ghosting me when I asked them for a semblance of accountability. I also made the foolish decision to pay with my card instead of PayPal so now I'm just waiting for my credit card to review my dispute since they takes months to resolve.





whateve said:


> So if you had bought a bag that didn't have Authenticity guarantee, you could have claimed not as described and been able to return, but since there is an authenticity guarantee, it doesn't matter that the bag has defects that weren't disclosed? That's just wrong.


I don't know how long ago this happened to you but in the more recent past (last couple of months), even though sales are supposed to be final, bags have been returned to sellers because buyers and the program told the sellers that items weren't properly described and/or pictured. 

Ebay's discusssion boards have multiple threads about it. 

The program just doesn't work!


----------



## cerulean blue

whateve said:


> So if you had bought a bag that didn't have Authenticity guarantee, you could have claimed not as described and been able to return, but since there is an authenticity guarantee, it doesn't matter that the bag has defects that weren't disclosed? That's just wrong.



Nope, apparently manufacturer defects aren't grounds for a not-as-described case for bags in the program, per a customer representative.

One of the representatives through live chat linked me to the returns page:




__





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




And quoted: "For Authenticity Guarantee purchases, eBay Money Back Guarantee does not cover returns on the basis that an item is not as described, when the item is considered final sale." as the reason to deny my dispute.



BeenBurned said:


> I don't know how long ago this happened to you but in the more recent past (last couple of months), even though sales are supposed to be final, bags have been returned to sellers because buyers and the program told the sellers that items weren't properly described and/or pictured.
> 
> Ebay's discusssion boards have multiple threads about it.
> 
> The program just doesn't work!



Were those listings eligible for return? The listing I bought was set to no returns so eBay denied it. 

It happened last month. When I first reached out by email, they said (almost verbatim to the email): under normal circumstances, manufacturer defects would not be covered, but since this passed their authentication and was not noted, they wanted to 'resolve' it for me. Because it passed the authentication process and the seller has a final sale — "no returns policy on the purchase", they could not force the seller to accept this return.

And then they offered the measly $100. I kept trying to escalate and find a new representative, but was met with the same response.

Another pet peeve: You aren't even able to contact the seller from the listing's page since Authenticity Guarantee blocks you from them. You have take an extra step to evade the block by contacting them from their main store page. Also, negative feedback is removed automatically.


----------



## BeenBurned

cerulean blue said:


> Nope, apparently manufacturer defects aren't grounds for a not-as-described case for bags in the program, per a customer representative.
> 
> One of the representatives through live chat linked me to the returns page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And quoted: "For Authenticity Guarantee purchases, eBay Money Back Guarantee does not cover returns on the basis that an item is not as described, when the item is considered final sale." as the reason to deny my dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> Were those listings eligible for return? The listing I bought was set to no returns so eBay denied it.
> 
> It happened last month. When I first reached out by email, they said (almost verbatim to the email): under normal circumstances, manufacturer defects would not be covered, but since this passed their authentication and was not noted, they wanted to 'resolve' it for me. Because it passed the authentication process and the seller has a final sale — "no returns policy on the purchase", they could not force the seller to accept this return.
> 
> And then they offered the measly $100. I kept trying to escalate and find a new representative, but was met with the same response.
> 
> Another pet peeve: You aren't even able to contact the seller from the listing's page since Authenticity Guarantee blocks you from them. You have take an extra step to evade the block by contacting them from their main store page. Also, negative feedback is removed automatically.


Although the sales were supposed to be final, the program accepted the buyers' claims (which goes against the program) and returned items to sellers.

I believe that when the sellers and buyers are vocal enough to fight back, eBay relents but it takes stamina not to be worn down.

In this thread, the OP's item was damaged and others chimed in with similar complaints about damage and returns:








						Re: Ebay Authentication Service Damaged a Designer Bag!
					

wrote:  My Louis Voiutton bag was returned to me today stating could not confirm authenticity. The bag was in perfect shape prior to send with pictures. They didnt state why it didnt pass, the bag holding the bag came back with a green stain on it. The inside of the Neo Neo bag all four corners...




					community.ebay.com
				




Another recommendation is to go to eBay for business facebook page where they have REAL knowledge (as opposed to the outsourced CS people eBay uses on their site) and they can help. You don't want to post any info publicly but instead, send a private message. Describe the problem and they can help.

It's my understanding that they photograph items received, compare them to the listing and have been returning items to sellers if the pictures vary from the item received by the authentication center.

ETA: Some of the complaints of the buyers are a result mishandling and careless packing and shipping by the authentication to the buyer. Items are received by the authentication center in good condition but shipping without proper padding, received damaged and eBay doesn't like to accept responsibility.


----------



## cerulean blue

BeenBurned said:


> Although the sales were supposed to be final, the program accepted the buyers' claims (which goes against the program) and returned items to sellers.
> 
> I believe that when the sellers and buyers are vocal enough to fight back, eBay relents but it takes stamina not to be worn down.
> 
> In this thread, the OP's item was damaged and others chimed in with similar complaints about damage and returns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Ebay Authentication Service Damaged a Designer Bag!
> 
> 
> wrote:  My Louis Voiutton bag was returned to me today stating could not confirm authenticity. The bag was in perfect shape prior to send with pictures. They didnt state why it didnt pass, the bag holding the bag came back with a green stain on it. The inside of the Neo Neo bag all four corners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> community.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another recommendation is to go to eBay for business facebook page where they have REAL knowledge (as opposed to the outsourced CS people eBay uses on their site) and they can help. You don't want to post any info publicly but instead, send a private message. Describe the problem and they can help.
> 
> It's my understanding that they photograph items received, compare them to the listing and have been returning items to sellers if the pictures vary from the item received by the authentication center.
> 
> ETA: Some of the complaints of the buyers are a result mishandling and careless packing and shipping by the authentication to the buyer. Items are received by the authentication center in good condition but shipping without proper padding, received damaged and eBay doesn't like to accept responsibility.



Thank you for the advice. I'm going to reach out to eBay one more time to get them to side with me. This is definitely a frustrating experience and just further makes me want to stay away from the secondary luxury market.


----------



## cerulean blue

cerulean blue said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm going to reach out to eBay one more time to get them to side with me. This is definitely a frustrating experience and just further makes me want to stay away from the secondary luxury market.





BeenBurned said:


> Although the sales were supposed to be final, the program accepted the buyers' claims (which goes against the program) and returned items to sellers.
> 
> I believe that when the sellers and buyers are vocal enough to fight back, eBay relents but it takes stamina not to be worn down.
> 
> In this thread, the OP's item was damaged and others chimed in with similar complaints about damage and returns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Ebay Authentication Service Damaged a Designer Bag!
> 
> 
> wrote:  My Louis Voiutton bag was returned to me today stating could not confirm authenticity. The bag was in perfect shape prior to send with pictures. They didnt state why it didnt pass, the bag holding the bag came back with a green stain on it. The inside of the Neo Neo bag all four corners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> community.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another recommendation is to go to eBay for business facebook page where they have REAL knowledge (as opposed to the outsourced CS people eBay uses on their site) and they can help. You don't want to post any info publicly but instead, send a private message. Describe the problem and they can help.
> 
> It's my understanding that they photograph items received, compare them to the listing and have been returning items to sellers if the pictures vary from the item received by the authentication center.
> 
> ETA: Some of the complaints of the buyers are a result mishandling and careless packing and shipping by the authentication to the buyer. Items are received by the authentication center in good condition but shipping without proper padding, received damaged and eBay doesn't like to accept responsibility.



Just wanted to provide an update to this whole ordeal. Contacted eBay through Facebook. Sent the photos, described the situation per their request. They just repeated the same thing the 5+ representatives through phone, live chat, email before said. $100 refund which they keep stressing "something they usually don't do" (as if stiffing me with a damaged, defective item is something I should be grateful for???) and "it's the best solution available" (as if the other viable solution of returning the damaged bag to the shady seller isn't one???) and that they would pass my story to the relevant department so they can reconsider their policies for the future.

I'm just tired, and just know I'm going to lose WAY more than what eBay is offering as a refund, should I resell it, not to mention the time and effort to list, handle, and ship...


----------



## Echoes

I hate these blatant listing rules violations.









						Brian Melvin Trio : Standards Zone CD  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brian Melvin Trio : Standards Zone CD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





And when you try to contact the seller, you get that 'they're too busy to be bothered with you ... ' message.


----------



## Echoes

cerulean blue said:


> When I first reached out by email,



     

ARRRGGGHHH!!!!!      That term makes me insane!!!!!!

You arm ain't long enough to 'reach out' hundreds of miles.

'Sent an email', 'contacted by email', 'inquired' .......


----------



## nicole0612

Echoes said:


> ARRRGGGHHH!!!!!      That term makes me insane!!!!!!
> 
> You arm ain't long enough to 'reach out' hundreds of miles.
> 
> 'Sent an email', 'contacted by email', 'inquired' .......


Just wanted to reach out and say that we all care about our fellow members here, and would love to hear if you have some helpful advice for OP, thanks!


----------



## Echoes

nicole0612 said:


> would love to hear if you have some helpful advice for OP,


OP, Pinklepurr, Last seen Feb 28, 2013


----------



## nicole0612

Echoes said:


> OP, Pinklepurr, Last seen Feb 28, 2013


That is good to hear, because it means she probably had a nice morning not marred by reading comments on tPF threads. 

Back to topic.


----------



## MAGJES

Echoes said:


> ARRRGGGHHH!!!!!      That term makes me insane!!!!!!
> 
> You arm ain't long enough to 'reach out' hundreds of miles.
> 
> 'Sent an email', 'contacted by email', 'inquired' .......



"Reach out"
One Definition is:  seek to establish communication with someone.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Selling with international shipping : a vent  

If you didn't know, international parcel post services have been royally messed up by Covid. Delays and backlogs at every stage. Fewer flights, fewer mail sorters and often long delays in Customs. Etc. 

Earlier this year I added a warning to all of my listings - in big bold print - to expect postal transit delays if you're an international buyer, to consider this when buying, and to choose Express Shipping if you want better tracking and faster delivery. And now, last few sales, I've asked my (international) buyers if they're OK with the crummy postal situation before I accept their offer. 

So naturally I get grief from probably half of my international buyers because of slow transit times and limited scanning. 
"I need more tracking", "my parcel left on a plane 3 days ago, where is it?" "Please explain why my parcel isn't moving". Etc.
A couple have even been tantrum throwers, making unreal demands when all I can do is hear them and reassure them that things are proceeding "normally". 

Really disappointing.  There seems to be a lack of awareness and/or interest in the changed situation and the consequences.

I wish I could sell domestically in Australia but that would remove 70 - 75% of my sales. I've given up upgrading to Express (unless the item is valuable) because postage charges have increased too much for me to swallow it. I undercharge for shipping as it is. And when I discussed the problem with Australia Post recently I was asked not to upgrade to Express shipping because that's contributing to the problem - more people sending Express means Standard mail gets slower while Express is given priority with the limited services available.

It's hopeless! I guess I'll just keep plugging away until I've had enough. Meanwhile I'm told there's no sign of the international postal system improving anytime soon ...

Thanks for letting me vent anyway


----------



## Straight-Laced

Putting my vent/rant into coherent sentences has helped me work things out.

I'm actually really grateful to my buyers, especially the international buyers who put a lot of faith in me as a seller to deliver well.

However I think that over time people have lost tolerance for slow deliveries. Certainly my buyers have, who are all women buying non-essential fashion items. They've grown used to courier style deliveries from stores and now expect regular parcel scanning and good tracking all the time, even if they say otherwise. 

So I'm going to try slightly increasing my basic shipping cost (by $2 - $3) and upgrade most if not of all my international shipments to Express. It's too much stress for me dealing with anxious buyers who click on tracking updates twice a day (at least), become frustrated and then take their frustrations out on me. I hope this works !!


----------



## Echoes

Guess they kind of lowered the TRS standards, eh?


----------



## Echoes

And I know sellers hate this, but as a buyer it can be kind of funny.

You know the slider that shows similar items when you add an item to your cart?

I found a cheap trinket I figured would be handy.  Small dollars, so if it doesn't work, no loss.  Initial search found several listing from different sellers, you know how that goes.  Picked one that was a quantity of two for $10, added it to cart.  Then the fun started.

Slider showed a couple of other listings including one for a lot of 4 items for $13.  OK, clicked that one, added it to cart, deleted the first one.

Now the slider shows more listings including one that has 4 items for $11.

After a couple of more rounds, I was down to 4 items for around $7

Bear in mind, these are all exactly the same generic trinket items, no variation at all.  Same exact listing details, template and images.

Oh well.


----------



## IntheOcean

This was not on eBay, but I just have to share...

I'm looking at this listing, of which there isn't much - just one so-so picture and the most basic description. I ask the seller if the bag is authentic or a replica. He answers, "It's authentic." I then politely ask for the pictures of the labels inside with the logo, serial number, etc. And he asks, "Sorry, but what do you need them for?" What????


----------



## whateve

Echoes said:


> Guess they kind of lowered the TRS standards, eh?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419051


Wow, did you find any others, or just this one? I used to be TRS until I stopped meeting the 100 items per year requirement.


----------



## Echoes

Q to seller:  I'm seeking this information about this item.

A from seller:  See the listing.

Q to seller:  Yo, Knucklehead, if this information was in the listing I would not have sent the question, but thanks for letting me know I need to buy elsewhere.


----------



## GrippySocks

Buyer: _makes offer 3 days ago_

Me: Hmm okay I'll take that, sold!

Buyer: _crickets_...

I only sell casually and never anything high dollar, but god does this irk me. Don't make me an offer then ghost me, now I gotta cancel the sale and relist it


----------



## IntheOcean

GrippySocks said:


> Buyer: _makes offer 3 days ago_
> 
> Me: Hmm okay I'll take that, sold!
> 
> Buyer: _crickets_...
> 
> I only sell casually and never anything high dollar, but god does this irk me. Don't make me an offer then ghost me, now I gotta cancel the sale and relist it


Had that exact same situation yesterday... Buyer made an offer, I accepted, only for her to disappear. She had to pay within 24 hours and nada.


----------



## houseof999

IntheOcean said:


> Had that exact same situation yesterday... Buyer made an offer, I accepted, only for her to disappear. She had to pay within 24 hours and nada.



This is why I like poshmark. There's no waiting to be paid to ship. When buyer makes an offer and you accept they are charged immediately.


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> This is why I like poshmark. There's no waiting to be paid to ship. When buyer makes an offer and you accept they are charged immediately.


Yes, a system like that is much better, IMO. The only possible issue would be if the item's already sold on some other platform or otherwise not available anymore and the seller just forgot to take down the listing. But I imagine there are a lot more non-paying buyers/bidders than sellers with such listings.


----------



## houseof999

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, a system like that is much better, IMO. The only possible issue would be if the item's already sold on some other platform or otherwise not available anymore and the seller just forgot to take down the listing. But I imagine there are a lot more non-paying buyers/bidders than sellers with such listings.


One time I bought an item on Poshmark and another member told me it was also on Mercari. So I went ahead and bought that.  Then it dawned on me what if it's on ebay too? Yup.  Then I bought that too and contacted seller on one of the platforms to keep one transaction whichever suited her best!


----------



## J'adoreHermes

houseof999 said:


> This is why I like poshmark. There's no waiting to be paid to ship. When buyer makes an offer and you accept they are charged immediately.


Maybe it is just for my account, but since a few months now, offers work like Poshmark. Within a few minutes of accepting, the item gets paid for and shipped to the address selected when I made the offer.

This brings me to my pet peeve. I did not realize this change. eBay never notified me either. I made an offer for an item in Europe that I was going to have shipped to my place there. Instead, the transaction was automatically paid when the seller accepted. Except, the shipping address was one of my US addresses since my previous eBay order was for the US. I ended up having to pay international shipping and customs. Now, I am extra cautious when sending an offer.

My final pet peeve is sellers overcharging for shipping. I understand it takes time to pack and drop it off, but sometimes the shipping price is inflated just to make an additional profit. Or when you pay Priority Mail only to get it shipped First Class. I do not give bad reviews, but will make sure to leave the rating shipping cost and speed empty.


----------



## whateve

J'adoreHermes said:


> Maybe it is just for my account, but since a few months now, offers work like Poshmark. Within a few minutes of accepting, the item gets paid for and shipped to the address selected when I made the offer.
> 
> This brings me to my pet peeve. I did not realize this change. eBay never notified me either. I made an offer for an item in Europe that I was going to have shipped to my place there. Instead, the transaction was automatically paid when the seller accepted. Except, the shipping address was one of my US addresses since my previous eBay order was for the US. I ended up having to pay international shipping and customs. Now, I am extra cautious when sending an offer.
> 
> My final pet peeve is sellers overcharging for shipping. I understand it takes time to pack and drop it off, but sometimes the shipping price is inflated just to make an additional profit. Or when you pay Priority Mail only to get it shipped First Class. I do not give bad reviews, but will make sure to leave the rating shipping cost and speed empty.


Seriously? Ebay is now charging when the seller accepts the offer? Couldn't you have asked the seller to cancel the transaction so you could update your address? I recently had a sale in which I sent the buyer an offer. She accepted immediately and the payment came in within a few minutes. I was thinking she must have really wanted it to pay so quickly but now I'm wondering if it was automatic.

Unless you sell you have no idea how expensive shipping is. I don't overcharge but I bet some of my buyers think I do. I live on one coast so shipping across the country is more expensive for me than if I lived in the center of the country. Now even the lightest first class packages usually cost at least $5. Priority over 2 pounds is usually over $15. That doesn't include any extra insurance. This is another reason I love selling on Posh. I don't have to worry about the shipping cost.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

whateve said:


> Seriously? Ebay is now charging when the seller accepts the offer? Couldn't you have asked the seller to cancel the transaction so you could update your address? I recently had a sale in which I sent the buyer an offer. She accepted immediately and the payment came in within a few minutes. I was thinking she must have really wanted it to pay so quickly but now I'm wondering if it was automatic.
> 
> Unless you sell you have no idea how expensive shipping is. I don't overcharge but I bet some of my buyers think I do. I live on one coast so shipping across the country is more expensive for me than if I lived in the center of the country. Now even the lightest first class packages usually cost at least $5. Priority over 2 pounds is usually over $15. That doesn't include any extra insurance. This is another reason I love selling on Posh. I don't have to worry about the shipping cost.


I did not bother to ask to cancel and change the address as I was planning on bringing the item back to the US in the future. I would have ended up paying customs in both cases. 

I completely agree with you about shipping. That is also why I only sell on Poshmark, as I am happy to pay 20% commission to not have to deal with calculating shipping and other hassles. I buy quite a bit on Ebay, so compare what I paid previously for shipping. Most of the times, the shipping across sellers are similar. Some other times, I wonder whether the seller is making a bit of money on the shipping. For example, I recently bought from a seller who charged $100 for shipping NYC to CA. I had previously bought a similar item also from a NYC seller using also priority mail, who charged only $37. On top of paying $100, it took nearly a month to arrive as the original post office never scanned it.


----------



## whateve

J'adoreHermes said:


> I did not bother to ask to cancel and change the address as I was planning on bringing the item back to the US in the future. I would have ended up paying customs in both cases.
> 
> I completely agree with you about shipping. That is also why I only sell on Poshmark, as I am happy to pay 20% commission to not have to deal with calculating shipping and other hassles. I buy quite a bit on Ebay, so compare what I paid previously for shipping. Most of the times, the shipping across sellers are similar. Some other times, I wonder whether the seller is making a bit of money on the shipping. For example, I recently bought from a seller who charged $100 for shipping NYC to CA. I had previously bought a similar item also from a NYC seller using also priority mail, who charged only $37. On top of paying $100, it took nearly a month to arrive as the original post office never scanned it.


Wow $100! I've never charged more than $20 but I don't buy extra insurance and never sell anything super expensive. I charge a flat rate and sometimes I have to eat the extra cost. When shipping from NYC to CA (or the reverse direction) there is an extra charge if the size of the box is bigger than a certain size. Then the shipping can get super expensive. You can go the USPS website and calculate the actual cost so you'll know if it was reasonable.


----------



## MAGJES

Peeve:  Sellers that charge $150 to ship an item that would probably cost less that $20 with full insurance and using priority mail.








						Hermes rodeo pm charm ,  mauve sylvestre/craie/chaï, new with tag with receipt   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hermes rodeo pm charm ,  mauve sylvestre/craie/chaï, new with tag with receipt  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Echoes

houseof999 said:


> One time I bought an item on Poshmark and another member told me it was also on Mercari. So I went ahead and bought that.  Then it dawned on me what if it's on ebay too? Yup.  Then I bought that too and contacted seller on one of the platforms to keep one transaction whichever suited her best!



I'm not really sure how those other sites work, but it sounds like you may have cost the seller fees on three sites.  Hopefully they were somehow refunded.


----------



## Echoes

Shipping has been an issue for a while and COULD be controlled if the site wanted to.  They took steps to add the FVF to the total including shipping instead of just the item selling price, but I'm not sure that had the desired effect.

Bottom line is that I do not buy from sellers with unreasonable shipping rates, no matter how bad I may want an item.


----------



## houseof999

Echoes said:


> I'm not really sure how those other sites work, but it sounds like you may have cost the seller fees on three sites.  Hopefully they were somehow refunded.


Poshmark and Mercari don't charge a fee for canceled sales.


----------



## BeenBurned

J'adoreHermes said:


> Maybe it is just for my account, but since a few months now, offers work like Poshmark. Within a few minutes of accepting, the item gets paid for and shipped to the address selected when I made the offer.
> 
> This brings me to my pet peeve. I did not realize this change. eBay never notified me either. I made an offer for an item in Europe that I was going to have shipped to my place there. Instead, the transaction was automatically paid when the seller accepted. Except, the shipping address was one of my US addresses since my previous eBay order was for the US. I ended up having to pay international shipping and customs. Now, I am extra cautious when sending an offer.





whateve said:


> Seriously? Ebay is now charging when the seller accepts the offer? C


Since earlier this year (February I believe), ebay started beta testing of a system whereby if an offer was made by the buyer and the seller accepted, the buyer has their payment info recorded and they're immediately charged.

I don't know whether buyers opt in order whether ebay decides they're included but I think it's the latter. However, those buyers who are part of the IPR requirement would know because they had to input their payment information prior to making an offer.

There are several threads on ebay's discussion boards that talk about it. Based on opinions posted, I believe the majority of sellers consider it an improvement since the making of an offer enters one into a contractual agreement so the IPR simply lets the seller not have to wait for payment.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Since earlier this year (February I believe), ebay started beta testing of a system whereby if an offer was made by the buyer and the seller accepted, the buyer has their payment info recorded and they're immediately charged.
> 
> I don't know whether buyers opt in order whether ebay decides they're included but I think it's the latter. However, those buyers who are part of the IPR requirement would know because they had to input their payment information prior to making an offer.
> 
> There are several threads on ebay's discussion boards that talk about it. Based on opinions posted, I believe the majority of sellers consider it an improvement since the making of an offer enters one into a contractual agreement so the IPR simply lets the seller not have to wait for payment.


I think it is great as long as the buyer knows when she makes the offer what is going to happen. That is one feature I love about Mercari and Posh.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think it is great as long as the buyer knows when she makes the offer what is going to happen. That is one feature I love about Mercari and Posh.


I haven't had occasion to use the feature myself but I think I've had buyers who've used it. So I don't know the message one sees when they're going to be making immediate payment. I'm pretty sure they're made aware since they have to fill out the form and have their payment info on record before they're allowed to make an offer.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't had occasion to use the feature myself but I think I've had buyers who've used it. So I don't know the message one sees when they're going to be making immediate payment. I'm pretty sure they're made aware since they have to fill out the form and have their payment info on record before they're allowed to make an offer.


It depends. Maybe ebay already has the information if they've bought things before, and they just have to confirm.


----------



## youngster

So I sold something on Ebay after a couple of back-and-forth offers from the buyer.  I accept the offer and . . . crickets!  No payment yet and it's been 48 hours.  I guess I have to wait another 2 days before I can cancel the transaction and re-list but I also deleted the listing on a couple other platforms too.  I'm hoping by being impatient about it and posting here, she'll miraculously pay up lol.   I think 4 days is too long to be forced to wait for someone to pay though and I wish Ebay would shorten that time frame.


----------



## cadillacclaire

youngster said:


> So I sold something on Ebay after a couple of back-and-forth offers from the buyer.  I accept the offer and . . . crickets!  No payment yet and it's been 48 hours.  I guess I have to wait another 2 days before I can cancel the transaction and re-list but I also deleted the listing on a couple other platforms too.  I'm hoping by being impatient about it and posting here, she'll miraculously pay up lol.   I think 4 days is too long to be forced to wait for someone to pay though and I wish Ebay would shorten that time frame.


Ugh, I feel your pain. I've had the same thing happen several times and it's infuriating! I wish there was an option to require immediate payment for accepted offers.


----------



## whateve

cadillacclaire said:


> Ugh, I feel your pain. I've had the same thing happen several times and it's infuriating! I wish there was an option to require immediate payment for accepted offers.


I believe ebay is starting to do that. The last offer I sent, the buyer paid immediately. That may have been a coincidence but I read somewhere on the forum that they are piloting a program to require payment details when the offer is made.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> So I sold something on Ebay after a couple of back-and-forth offers from the buyer.  I accept the offer and . . . crickets!  No payment yet and it's been 48 hours.  I guess I have to wait another 2 days before I can cancel the transaction and re-list but I also deleted the listing on a couple other platforms too.  I'm hoping by being impatient about it and posting here, she'll miraculously pay up lol.   I think 4 days is too long to be forced to wait for someone to pay though and I wish Ebay would shorten that time frame.


Actually, making it so you can cancel for non-payment after 4 days have passed is better than it used to be. 

I have my settings set to cancel automatically after the 4 full days have passed but whether it's automatic or manual, once cancelled, it's over and you can relist. (So total wait time is 4 days plus 1 minute.)

Previously, the soonest you could open a non-payment claim was after 2 days but then, you had to give the buyer 4 days to pay. So the total waiting time was 6 days, rather than the current 4. 

IMO, this is much better.


----------



## youngster

Yes, I agree that it's better than the old system. I'm just impatient and wish they'd shorten it to 2 days or less.


----------



## youngster

I think it would be great if the buyer is immediately charged through whatever payment method they have on file once their offer is accepted.  I'd love to be part of that pilot program if there is one.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> I think it would be great if the buyer is immediately charged through whatever payment method they have on file once their offer is accepted.  I'd love to be part of that pilot program if there is one.


It's the buyer who is "participating" in the (so far) test program. Sellers don't have a way of knowing how a buyer will pay.

It's not sellers who opt in.









						eBay Confirms Test of Immediate Pay on Best Offers
					

Some eBay buyers who make an offer on an item will be forced to pay immediately upon the seller accepting the offer.




					www.ecommercebytes.com


----------



## IntheOcean

youngster said:


> So I sold something on Ebay after a couple of back-and-forth offers from the buyer.  I accept the offer and . . . crickets!  No payment yet and it's been 48 hours.  I guess I have to wait another 2 days before I can cancel the transaction and re-list but I also deleted the listing on a couple other platforms too.  I'm hoping by being impatient about it and posting here, she'll miraculously pay up lol.   I think 4 days is too long to be forced to wait for someone to pay though and I wish Ebay would shorten that time frame.


So rude and enititled  This wasn't on eBay, but I had something similar happen to me recently. I was selling my old wool coat - with plenty of pictures, mind you. This lady clicked the 'Buy it' button, I confirmed that the item is in stock, after which she had 48h to pay. _Then _she asked for pictures with the coat on me... Which she easily could've done in the comments before requesting to purchase! OK, I dug the coat out of the closet, put it on, set up the camera, took pictures. The thanked me and said that she will pay for it tomorrow. _Sure._ A couple of hours before the deal was set to expire, I messaged her to remind her of the payment, to which she simply replied, "I changed my mind". No sorry, no nothing.


----------



## BeenBurned

IntheOcean said:


> So rude and enititled  This wasn't on eBay, but I had something similar happen to me recently. I was selling my old wool coat - with plenty of pictures, mind you. This lady clicked the 'Buy it' button, I confirmed that the item is in stock, after which she had 48h to pay. _Then _she asked for pictures with the coat on me... Which she easily could've done in the comments before requesting to purchase! OK, I dug the coat out of the closet, put it on, set up the camera, took pictures. The thanked me and said that she will pay for it tomorrow. _Sure._ A couple of hours before the deal was set to expire, I messaged her to remind her of the payment, to which she simply replied, "I changed my mind". No sorry, no nothing.


That's why you let the 4 days run out and give an unpaid strike. If seller has her restrictions set to the tightest levels, a buyer who gets 2 strikes in a year is blocked from a lot of sellers!


----------



## youngster

So sorry that happened @IntheOcean but not surprised. 

Well, I'm still waiting for payment. Been almost 3 days now.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> So sorry that happened @IntheOcean but not surprised.
> 
> Well, I'm still waiting for payment. Been almost 3 days now.


The easiest thing to do is go to your  Selling preferences and order cancellation page. 

Home > Customer Service > Selling > Completing a Sale > Resolving unpaid items with buyers

On the following page, turn on "Automatically cancel unpaid items." It'll give you various options of the number of days you need to wait to give strikes. (On my selling account, I have several options to choose the number of days for the buyer to pay or the strike to be issued. I choose 4 days.)

Note that if a buyer asks for extra time and you want to do it, you can edit the requirement for that buyer.


			Sign in or Register | eBay
		


This is so easy because you don't have to remember to manually close out and report anything!


----------



## youngster

Well, 4 days with no payment so my item was re-listed today.  I'm annoyed and may just take the FP buy out offer for it.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> Well, 4 days with no payment so my item was re-listed today.  I'm annoyed and may just take the FP buy out offer for it.


Be sure to block the buyer.


----------



## youngster

Yes, I did!  I took great pleasure in doing that lol.


----------



## MAGJES

cerulean blue said:


> Nope, apparently manufacturer defects aren't grounds for a not-as-described case for bags in the program, per a customer representative.
> 
> One of the representatives through live chat linked me to the returns page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And quoted: "For Authenticity Guarantee purchases, eBay Money Back Guarantee does not cover returns on the basis that an item is not as described, when the item is considered final sale." as the reason to deny my dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> Were those listings eligible for return? The listing I bought was set to no returns so eBay denied it.
> 
> It happened last month. When I first reached out by email, they said (almost verbatim to the email): under normal circumstances, manufacturer defects would not be covered, but since this passed their authentication and was not noted, they wanted to 'resolve' it for me. Because it passed the authentication process and the seller has a final sale — "no returns policy on the purchase", they could not force the seller to accept this return.
> 
> And then they offered the measly $100. I kept trying to escalate and find a new representative, but was met with the same response.
> 
> Another pet peeve: You aren't even able to contact the seller from the listing's page since Authenticity Guarantee blocks you from them. You have take an extra step to evade the block by contacting them from their main store page. Also, negative feedback is removed automatically.





cerulean blue said:


> This happened a bit ago, but I needed to vent since it's been weighing on me.... I highly recommend being wary of items on eBay that have "Authenticity Guarantee". I bought a new LV bag from a seller and the item, while authentic (even I could tell), they came with several defects the seller DID NOT mention! The first is canvas cracking, and the second is a stain in the lining!
> 
> I brought this issue up with eBay (with over 5 representatives) they all said manufacturer defects aren't covered under eBay's guarantee when it comes to items that are authenticated by them. The bag was not cheap and they offered a measly $100 refund for repairs. Cracked canvas isn't repairable so that refund isn't going to do anything anyway.
> 
> So now I'm stuck with a bag that annoys me every time when I look at it. The seller is ghosting me when I asked them for a semblance of accountability. I also made the foolish decision to pay with my card instead of PayPal so now I'm just waiting for my credit card to review my dispute since they takes months to resolve.





whateve said:


> So if you had bought a bag that didn't have Authenticity guarantee, you could have claimed not as described and been able to return, but since there is an authenticity guarantee, it doesn't matter that the bag has defects that weren't disclosed? That's just wrong.





BeenBurned said:


> I don't know how long ago this happened to you but in the more recent past (last couple of months), even though sales are supposed to be final, bags have been returned to sellers because buyers and the program told the sellers that items weren't properly described and/or pictured.
> 
> Ebay's discusssion boards have multiple threads about it.
> 
> The program just doesn't work!


I know these posts are over 6 months old but I returned a bag that was listed as no returns and went through the Authenticity guarantee program. The basis for my claim: SNAD


----------



## Sferics

MAGJES said:


> I know these posts are over 6 months old but I returned a bag that was listed as no returns and went through the Authenticity guarantee program. The basis for my claim: SNAD


What does SNAD mean, please?


----------



## MAGJES

I had someone make an offer on an item (NWT and no returns) that I accepted (over $750), took two days to pay (that was OK), I shipped for free, they received and messaged me that they no longer wanted and was going to return.....the reason?  Purchased after eye surgery and could not see the colors of my item that well. I've received the item back and have refunded but have blocked future purchases.


----------



## MAGJES

Sferics said:


> What does SNAD mean, please?


Significantly Not As Described


----------



## Allthingsheart

My pet peeve about any website like ebay or etsy is when the item says that it is in the U.S. and it is actually coming from a foreign country. The delivery time says a week and it actually takes like 6-8 weeks to get your item. Also, there is no telling how much lead might be in an item like jewelry because that is what I typically buy. There are different laws from different countries. I ordered some earrings that claimed to be from a business in New York. Item was expected to arrive in a week. It actually took 6-8 weeks and it supposedly came from a business in South Carolina. To make matters worse the jewelry was fake. I stopped buying second hand too much risk.


----------



## whateve

Allthingsheart said:


> My pet peeve about any website like ebay or etsy is when the item says that it is in the U.S. and it is actually coming from a foreign country. The delivery time says a week and it actually takes like 6-8 weeks to get your item. Also, there is no telling how much lead might be in an item like jewelry because that is what I typically buy. There are different laws from different countries. I ordered some earrings that claimed to be from a business in New York. Item was expected to arrive in a week. It actually took 6-8 weeks and it supposedly came from a business in South Carolina. To make matters worse the jewelry was fake. I stopped buying second hand too much risk.


On ebay that isn't allowed and you can report the seller. You should get your money back. You could have reported it as INR before you received it since you didn't get it in the estimated delivery time.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Currently dealing with a very shady buyer. 

Too complicated to go into in detail but I sincerely believe that the buyer is phishing for my personal information and is using various slippery means to request and be given my name, my street address and my phone number. She lives in my city. Being a victim of violent crime I have long-established careful behaviours both online and in real life and she's really got my antenna up!  I've discussed her behaviour with eBay and they assure me her account is being examined by Trust and Safety. I hope this is correct.

By her very distinctive name I know that she's an SA at a high end boutique and has a reputation for being nasty.
I think she's something worse than nasty ... 
She sells and buys a lot on eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Currently dealing with a very shady buyer.
> 
> Too complicated to go into in detail but I sincerely believe that the buyer is phishing for my personal information and is using various slippery means to request and be given my name, my street address and my phone number. She lives in my city. Being a victim of violent crime I have long-established careful behaviours both online and in real life and she's really got my antenna up!  I've discussed her behaviour with eBay and they assure me her account is being examined by Trust and Safety. I hope this is correct.
> 
> By her very distinctive name I know that she's an SA at a high end boutique and has a reputation for being nasty.
> I think she's something worse than nasty ...
> She sells and buys a lot on eBay.


Did you add her to your BBL? 

Also watch for offers from new or different IDs with the same location. It's a policy violation for a blocked buyer to use a different ID to circumvent a block. 





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Another thing you might consider is to get a p.o. box and use that as the return address on your shipment of sold items.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Ordered an item.  Seller then ordered from a third party retailer.  They shipped FedEx.  Somehow, between the three, the order got messed up and sent to the wrong city after a three day delay from ship notice until it started moving.  Notified seller.  Crickets.  Next day, it got rerouted again, also wrong.  Notified seller.  Crickets.  Next day no status change.  Nothing from seller.  Unable to contact third party retailer or FedEx to seek correction.  Now past due date.  Filed request to cancel and refund.  That got seller's attention, but offered nothing to help other than 'will refund upon return'.  I use FedEx Delivery Manager and marked that not to deliver but to return.  About day seven, it finally gets to my town and is marked out for delivery.  Meantime I've ordered a replacement from another seller.  That item arrives the second day after ordering ...  the same day the first is finally due to arrive.  Put note on door for FedEx to return to sender.  They comply.  Takes three days to get back.  Gets scanned as delivered (to third party retailer) at XX:14 AM.  A little later I noticed an email that a refund has been issued ...  at XX:14 AM.  Wording indicates eBay sent it, not the seller. 

Not sure if that was coincidence or if it was triggered by the tracking.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Straight-Laced said:


> By her very distinctive name* I know that she's an SA at a high end boutique *and has a reputation for being nasty.
> I think she's something worse than nasty ...
> She sells and buys a lot on eBay.


Contact management there?


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Did you add her to your BBL?
> 
> Also watch for offers from new or different IDs with the same location. It's a policy violation for a blocked buyer to use a different ID to circumvent a block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you might consider is to get a p.o. box and use that as the return address on your shipment of sold items.


Yes, she’s on my BBL and I’ve also blocked all buyers from my city for the time being.
I do have a PO Box as well as a safe street address (dh’s secure business address) for when I need to use a return street address e.g international shipping requires a return street address.

To keep it very brief, buyer has tried every which way to get my personal details, one of them being her insistence that she must have EITHER a return street address or PO Box with my full name and phone number. My PO Box address with essential details only is my eBay verified return address, so it’s the PO Box or no return, her choice.
She’s met a brick wall now so I hope she moves on (or is moved on) but we’ll see.


----------



## Straight-Laced

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Contact management there?


I’m going to leave the drama on eBay, that’s where the problem is.


----------



## Straight-Laced

One bag, 4 non-paying buyers in 10 days. I can't find an emoji that sums up my frustration !

Buyer 1 - resident in Malaysia (I don't ship there) with shipping address in the UK. After offer is accepted buyer says they're not prepared to pay import taxes ...
Buyer 2 - Mexico.   Auto-accepted just below Buy Now price. Buyer messages me repeatedly (there are some language issues) to ask if they can pay me in 4 installments over a 12 month period ...
Buyer 3 - United States. I accept offer at 6.30am my time, three hours after it's made. Buyer apologises, says they've bought another bag since making the offer 
Buyer 4 - Australia. Ghosts me 

5th time lucky maybe ???  

I'm going to take a break from eBay very soon


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> One bag, 4 non-paying buyers in 10 days. I can't find an emoji that sums up my frustration !
> 
> Buyer 1 - resident in Malaysia (I don't ship there) with shipping address in the UK. After offer is accepted buyer says they're not prepared to pay import taxes ...
> Buyer 2 - Mexico.   Auto-accepted just below Buy Now price. Buyer messages me repeatedly (there are some language issues) to ask if they can pay me in 4 installments over a 12 month period ...
> Buyer 3 - United States. I accept offer at 6.30am my time, three hours after it's made. Buyer apologises, says they've bought another bag since making the offer
> Buyer 4 - Australia. Ghosts me
> 
> 5th time lucky maybe ???
> 
> I'm going to take a break from eBay very soon


How frustrating! Are you waiting out the 4 days and canceling for non-payment on day 5 so these deadbeats get strikes? Those strikes are the only way that buyers will get the message. (And when those buyers try to buy from sellers who set their buyer restrictions at the tightest level, they'll find they're blocked if they have 2 unpaid strikes within 12 months.)


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> How frustrating! Are you waiting out the 4 days and canceling for non-payment on day 5 so these deadbeats get strikes? Those strikes are the only way that buyers will get the message. (And when those buyers try to buy from sellers who set their buyer restrictions at the tightest level, they'll find they're blocked if they have 2 unpaid strikes within 12 months.)


I waited out buyers 1 & 4. 
The strike system is useful but so limited.  In my account I can see the surprisingly long list of buyers who couldn’t buy from me because 2 non-paying strikes in 12 months.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I waited out buyers 1 & 4.
> The strike system is useful but so limited.  In my account I can see the surprisingly long list of buyers who couldn’t buy from me because 2 non-paying strikes in 12 months.


Yup, it does work! I have a long list of those who tried to buy too.

And on occasion, I've received messages asking why they're blocked, stating that they always pay! I don't unblock!


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, it does work! I have a long list of those who tried to buy too.
> 
> And on occasion, I've received messages asking why they're blocked, stating that they always pay! I *don't unblock!*


Never unblock. I did once when I was first selling. Bad call.

But over these last couple of weeks when I've been checking my BBL, postage settings etc, I came across my exempt list. I've never added anyone to my exempt list but I saw that it had the names of maybe 50 buyers, all familiar to me because eBay had moved them there from my BBL. Infuriating !!
I think I might have read the small print about time limits on BBL but I'd never thought to check my exempt list because my BBL was still intact with all buyers I don't want to have anything to do with listed there. 

So not only are the buyers who _I _put on my BBL - for good reason - now on my exempt list (and can buy from me again courtesy of eBay deciding to move them from one list to another) it means they can even get around geographical restrictions based on my shipping preferences. They've been exempted from all my restrictions. It's a total disgrace and a lousy, rotten policy !!

*REMINDER : SELLERS CHECK YOUR EXEMPT LIST !! *


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Never unblock. I did once when I was first selling. Bad call.
> 
> But over these last couple of weeks when I've been checking my BBL, postage settings etc, I came across my exempt list. I've never added anyone to my exempt list but I saw that it had the names of maybe 50 buyers, all familiar to me because eBay had moved them there from my BBL. Infuriating !!
> I think I might have read the small print about time limits on BBL but I'd never thought to check my exempt list because my BBL was still intact with all buyers I don't want to have anything to do with listed there.
> 
> So not only are the buyers who _I _put on my BBL - for good reason - now on my exempt list (and can buy from me again courtesy of eBay deciding to move them from one list to another) it means they can even get around geographical restrictions based on my shipping preferences. They've been exempted from all my restrictions. It's a total disgrace and a lousy, rotten policy !!
> 
> *REMINDER : SELLERS CHECK YOUR EXEMPT LIST !! *


Are you sure those exempted members were on your BBL?

I haven't exempted anyone in several years but I went to check my buyer exemption and all approx. 2 dozen are names I put there myself. None were ever on my BBL. (I just deleted them since some had been there since 2008 and haven't purchased anything from me since.)

I don't believe ebay touches buyer exemption lists.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure those exempted members were on your BBL?
> 
> I haven't exempted anyone in several years but I went to check my buyer exemption and all approx. 2 dozen are names I put there myself. None were ever on my BBL. (I just deleted them since some had been there since 2008 and haven't purchased anything from me since.)
> 
> I don't believe ebay touches buyer exemption lists.


I'm 100% positive the names I found on my exempt list were from my BBL and they're still on my BBL. 

What I should have done in hindsight is taken a screenshot or a printout of the exempt list, but as soon as I saw the list of names I deleted them all. They were all names I added to my BBL some years ago, not recent names. I'm going to keep a close watch on my exempt list and if any names are added (it's empty now) I'll get a record of the activity.

This is on eBay Australia BTW, there are a few policies that differ from eBay US I think but I'm no expert.


----------

